# Biggest Loser--Fall 2011 Challenge for Losers & Maintainers!!



## buzz5985

*Welcome to the Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge for Losers and Maintainers!
Dates: September 9, 2011-- ~December 16, 2011 (ending date subject to change based on participant consensus). *

I’d like to start by welcoming everyone who is new to the BL challenge and to say thank you to the folks who are helping to organize this challenge! 

Weight Keeper—Dvccruiser76
Healthy Habits--cclovesdis
Whittle Inches Now--satorifound
Clean Up the Clutter!--BernardandMissBianca and Rose&Mike

We are so happy to have you join us on the BL Fall Challenge! As the leaves drop off the trees, may the pounds drop from your body!!!   You have picked a wonderful place to get started on your healthy living journey! This is a very supportive and active group. You will laugh, you will cry and hopefully through it all you will lose—all on the way to a healthier you! 

*It is NEVER too late to join the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge. We welcome new participants at any time*.

We will be running the challenge as one team this fall. Please keep reading for more details.

A participant list will be posted on this thread and updated periodically. The coaching schedule as well as links to Healthy Habits, “Whittle Inches Now” (WIN), and weigh-in and goal results will also be posted on the first page of this thread. 

Now the details:

*1. Join the challenge as a Loser or Maintainer—post on this thread or send me a pm. 
2. Jump in and introduce yourself.   The challenge will have a coach for the week. The coach will keep things going with comments and a Question of the Day (QOTD).
3. On September 9, PM your initial weight to Dvccruiser76 (Sue). While you are welcome to post your weight in the thread, you still need to send Dvccruiser76 a PM or your weight will NOT be recorded. 
4. Maintainers—A maintainer is someone whose weight is within +/- 2 pounds of their original weight. Maintainers should also PM Dvccruiser76 each week. Maintainers are welcome to adjust their maintain weight as needed and are always welcome to move to the Loser team.
5. Please Note: Weigh-ins are on Fridays. The first weigh-in will be September 9, 2011. Each week our Biggest Losers and our Maintainers are recognized. Results are usually posted on Tuesday or Wednesday. Final results are tentatively scheduled for the week of December 16th.*

As usual, you do not have to watch the TV show to be a part of our challenge. No one is ever voted off our challenge. 

After three weeks of not reporting your weight to the weight keeper you are removed from the challenge but if you decide to rejoin you are welcomed with open arms.

The purpose of the WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge is to help you on your weight loss journey and keep us all on track this fall. The challenge forces you to be accountable. Each week you will report your weight to the weight keeper (Dvccruiser76). She is the only person that will know your weight. Your weight will never be published for anyone to see. 

We do not strictly follow the dates for the BL show, because our participants like as little gap between challenges as possible. We celebrate those small victories and offer advice to help each other meet the weight loss challenges we face. We get to know each other. We laugh together and we cry together. If you do the work, WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge can be your weight loss support system.

You will get out of this challenge what you put into it. If you get serious and use this program it CAN and WILL help you lose weight. As you make choices during the day consider what your fellow losers would do. They would say no to the doughnut at the office but they would find time to get some exercise even if they are tired after a long day. Losing weight is not a 'quick fix'. It takes time, commitment, and lots of hard work. We are all here to help you!

*Clippies: Here is a link to the Fall clippie. A big thank you to corinnak for designing our clippie for us! *






To add the clippie to your signature, simply right click on the picture. Select properties. Copy the URL address. Paste it in your signature. Add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after the address.  

Let's review the components of our WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge.

** Each Friday report your weight in pounds, i.e. xxx or xxx.x to Dvccruiser76 (Sue).
* Carefully review your weight before you send your message to Sue. PLEASE make sure the weight is typed correctly. Is that 166 or 156? Are you at 174 or 177? Misspelling is forgivable, typos happen, let's just make sure they don't happen with those numbers in your weight.
* Weight reports are required to remain in the challenge. After three weeks of no reports you are dropped from the challenge. After being dropped from the challenge you may return by reporting your current weight. We will welcome you back any time you want to rejoin if your drop out for a few weeks.
* You can chatter on our thread even if you don't do the weigh ins.*

Again this challenge we will have Healthy Habits and Whittle Inches Now.

*Healthy Habits (formerly known as challenge of the week)
* CClovesdis will be our Healthy Habits coach. Weekly challenges will encourage us to develop healthy habits for our bodies and souls. Thank you, CC for being our Healthy Habits coach!
* CC will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
* Not every week will involve a challenge.
* Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
* Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
* Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
* It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week or use the handy link on the first page of the thread *

*Whittle Inches Now! (WIN!)
* satorifound will be our Whittle Inches Now coach (WIN). This is our newest component of the WISH Biggest Loser Challenge and another way to measure your success -- by tracking inches lost! Thank you, satorifound for being our WIN keeper!
* There will be several measurements used in this challenge—more details to follow.
* Approximately every three weeks you will take your measurements and PM them to satorifound.
* Your measurements are never posted for anyone to see *


*We will be adding a “Clean up the Clutter” Challenge this summer. More details to follow. Thank you to Buffy (BernardandMissBianca) and Rose (Rose&Mike). *

*In Summary:*

*WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 2011 
* One team for fall!
* Participation on the thread is optional.
* Each week a new 'coach' will serve as hostess on our Challenge. Their duties include posting questions of the day, acknowledging posters, posting mini-challenges and offering encouragement. Some coaches may serve for a second week later in the challenge. If you are interested in serving as a coach please PM Rose&Mike. We strive to have a different coach each week so that means lots of volunteers!*

So that's the scoop losers and maintainers. To join our challenge follow the instructions given above. If you have any questions PM me.

Remember - If you can dream it, you can do it!!! 

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

*Participants*

4Holidays	—	Loser
aamomma	—	Loser
akhaloha	—	Loser
amoggio816	—	Loser
AUdisneyDad	—	Loser
AuDisneyDad Dw	—	Loser
baby1disney	—	Loser
bellebookworm9	—	Loser
Belle-To-Be	—	Loser
BernardandissBianca	—	Loser
BiggPDaddy	—	Loser
Bosh22	—	Loser
buzz5985	—	Loser
Carmiedog	—	Loser
cclovesdis	—	Loser
ClassicPooh2	—	Loser
Cobbler -- Loser
Craftydawn	—	Loser
Crazy4Disney06	—	Loser
Desiree	—	Loser
dis-happy -- Loser
disneycr8zy	—	Loser
Disneywedding2010	—	Loser
donac	—	Loser
DopeyDame	—	Loser
dopey4disney -- Loser
DreamComeTrue12	—	Loser
dumbo buddy	—	Holding
Dvccruiser76	—	Loser
EDuke98080	—	Loser
Eeyore98	—	Loser
elanorasmom	—	Loser
faith	—	Loser
Fitgirl36	—	Loser
gardenergirl	—	Loser
glss1/2fll	—	Loser
goldcupmom	—	Loser
happysummer	—	Loser
JacksLilWench	—	Loser
jaelless	—	Loser
JaxJags08	—	Loser
jillbur	—	Loser
jimmduck	—	Loser
karliebug	—	Loser
kdwrice	—	Loser
keenercam	—	Loser
kollerbear	—	Loser
lavaluma	—	Loser
liesel	—	Loser
LilSweetPeaPhoto	—	Loser
lisah0711	—	Loser
LoraJ	—	Loser
lovehoney	—	Loser
Loves2Read	—	Loser
lovetoscrap	—	Loser
LuckysMom -- Loser
mackeysmom	—	Loser
mamacate	—	Loser
MeganAnne	—	Loser
Michele	—	Loser
MickeyMagic	—	Loser
mikamah	—	Loser
MinaFemme	—	Loser
MinnieMouseMom	—	Loser
MISSALLEN	—	Loser
mom2aidanNpiper	—	Loser
mommyof2Pirates	—	Loser
momofdjc	—	Loser
mvlimmex	—	Loser
my3princes	—	Loser
my3princes	—	Loser
ougrad86	—	Loser
pershing	—	Loser
pickles521	—	Loser
pjlla	—	Loser
pjstevens	—	Loser
Princess Vija	—	Loser
rafikifan2911	—	Loser
rcpae	—	Loser
Redcat52	—	Loser
RedRosePrincess	—	Loser
RemembertheMagic98	—	Loser
Rose&Mike	—	Maintain
RutgersAlum	—	Loser
satorifound	—	Loser
Seashell724	—	Loser
SettinSail	—	Loser
SunnyB1066	—	Loser
Syrreal	—	Loser
thunderbird1	—	Loser
tigger813	—	Loser
tiki23	—	Loser
tinkerbellfriend	—	Loser
trinaweena	—	Loser
WDWorBUST	—	Loser
wickey's friend	—	Loser
Wishes n Dreams	—	Loser
Worfiedoodles	—	Loser
yanni2	—	Loser
yulilin3	—	Loser
Zoesmama03	—	Loser
zurgswife	—	Loser


----------



## buzz5985

*Coaching Schedule*

8/26--Rose&Mike--Summer challenge ends
9/2--SettinSail (Shawn)--between the challenge
9/9--Lisah0711--New challenge begins! 
9/16--tigger813--Tracey
9/23--Nancy--dumbo_buddy
9/30--Bellebookworm9--Gretchen
10/7--BernardandMissBianca--Buffy 
10/14--JackLilWench--Kaiti
10/21/2011--pjlla--Pamela
10/28/2011--Worfiedoodles--Maria
11/4/2011--mikamah--Kathy
11/11/2011--donac--Dona
11/18/2011--Lovetoscrap--LTS
11/25/2011--my3princes--Deb
12/2/2011--Mommyof2Pirates--Lindsey
12/9/2011--jaelless--Jenni
12/16/2011--BL Alumni Holiday thread starts


----------



## buzz5985

*Weigh In Results*

Week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42712188&postcount=713

Week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42764891&postcount=848

Week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42846970&postcount=1039

Week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42907263&postcount=1153

Week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42976329&postcount=1292


Week 6
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43047841&postcount=1433

Week 7
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43115021&postcount=1572

Week 8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43180800&postcount=1692

Week 9
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43245039&postcount=1821

Week 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43307767&postcount=1938

Week 11
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43357344&postcount=2033

Week 12
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43410124&postcount=2136

Week 13
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43456267&postcount=2229

Week 14
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43502127&postcount=2316


----------



## buzz5985

*Health Habits Info*

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42563291&postcount=149

Week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42563380&postcount=150

Week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42648314&postcount=538

Week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42724283&postcount=741

Week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42798172&postcount=935

Week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42870161&postcount=1095

Week 6
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42938380&postcount=1230

Week 7 - Pamper week
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43012872&postcount=1359

Week 8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43079926&postcount=1488

Week 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43277320&postcount=1870

Week 14
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43430600&postcount=2170

*Healthy Habits Results*


Week 1 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42724116&postcount=740

Week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42797864&postcount=932

Week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42869699&postcount=1093

Week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42916785&postcount=1177

Week 5 and Week 6
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43079775&postcount=1487

Week 8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43243758&postcount=1816

Week 9 and 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43372550&postcount=2065


----------



## buzz5985

WIN--Whittle Inches Now Info
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42560539&postcount=135

First Measurement Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42829437&postcount=1006


----------



## buzz5985

* Clean up the Clutter*

Week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42563510&postcount=152

Week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42660353&postcount=579

Week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42873759&postcount=1104


----------



## buzz5985

In case I forgot something!!!!


----------



## jaelless

when are we supposed to start posting here?


----------



## pjlla

Hi all!  I haven't read anything here yet, but I wanted to "reserve my seat"!  I am SO looking forward to this challenge!  I've been really struggling this summer just to stay within my maintenance range and I'm not sure why.  Hopefully this new challenge and the cooler weather will get me back where I belong! I am starting this challenge as a LOSER!!........................P

BTW, I am free to coach! I'll PM you!


----------



## bellebookworm9

I'm popping over to say hi as well. Count me in as a loser! I've done really well this summer and am excited for the fall!


----------



## lisah0711

Ooo!  I always love a shiny new thread!


----------



## jimmduck

Me too.  Hi, I am in also.

Can someone tell me how to post a new WISH journal?  Want to start that on September 7th as well.

Linda


----------



## mikamah

I am in for the fall challenge as well!  

Thank you Janis for being our hostess. 

Thank you Sue and CC for weightkeeping and HH.  I definitely want to be more active than I was over the summer.


----------



## jaelless

guess it is ok to post  I am in for Fall Challenge as a loser.


----------



## jaelless

what do you have to do to be a coach?


----------



## tigger813

Being a coach involves welcoming new people, being a supporter for everyone and posting questions of the day and replying  to posts and questions. Though a lot of people help out with the first one and the last one!

Looking forward to being coach once the kids are back in school this week!

TTFN


----------



## wickey's friend

I'm in -- thanks to all who organize this.  I love the weigh-ins each Friday -- it keeps me accountable.  I've lost 20 lbs since Jan 1, and I hope to lose at least another 20!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I'm definitely in a loser. I lost about 2 pounds over the summer and have about 50 more to go.

I will be coaching Healthy Habits (HH) for this challenge. I love coaching this and I am working on taking a new/different approach for my 3rd challenge as coach. I usually post the weekly HH on Thursday night.

Looking forward to a great challenge!

CC


----------



## MickeyMagic

Count me in as a Loser!    After a "bad" summer, I look forward to challenging myself this fall to eat healthy and exercise regularly.  I love the DIS BL and the TV show!  Glad to see it is almost start-up time.   

Thanks to all the organizers and helpers.


----------



## elanorasmom

Count me in for the Fall BL Challenge! I gained weight over the summer and have not run at all.


----------



## buzz5985

jaelless said:


> when are we supposed to start posting here?



Discussions are still held on the Summer thread.  People should sign up for the new challenge here or PM me.  Welcome.



pjlla said:


> Hi all!  I haven't read anything here yet, but I wanted to "reserve my seat"!  I am SO looking forward to this challenge!  I've been really struggling this summer just to stay within my maintenance range and I'm not sure why.  Hopefully this new challenge and the cooler weather will get me back where I belong! I am starting this challenge as a LOSER!!........................P
> 
> BTW, I am free to coach! I'll PM you!



Your seat is reserved!!!  Just let me know your preferences for coaching.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm popping over to say hi as well. Count me in as a loser! I've done really well this summer and am excited for the fall!



I am very excited too.  



lisah0711 said:


> Ooo!  I always love a shiny new thread!



I hope I didn't make any mistakes!!!  Thanks for the support!!!!



jimmduck said:


> Me too.  Hi, I am in also.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to post a new WISH journal?  Want to start that on September 7th as well.
> 
> Linda



Welcome.  I don't know how to post a journal - but would also be interested in learning how.



mikamah said:


> I am in for the fall challenge as well!
> 
> Thank you Janis for being our hostess.
> 
> Thank you Sue and CC for weightkeeping and HH.  I definitely want to be more active than I was over the summer.



I hear you about the activity!!  I am formulating a plan.  Now all I have to do is carry it out.  



jaelless said:


> guess it is ok to post  I am in for Fall Challenge as a loser.



I have you added to the list.  



wickey's friend said:


> I'm in -- thanks to all who organize this.  I love the weigh-ins each Friday -- it keeps me accountable.  I've lost 20 lbs since Jan 1, and I hope to lose at least another 20!



I love the accountability too.  Great goal.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm definitely in a loser. I lost about 2 pounds over the summer and have about 50 more to go.
> 
> I will be coaching Healthy Habits (HH) for this challenge. I love coaching this and I am working on taking a new/different approach for my 3rd challenge as coach. I usually post the weekly HH on Thursday night.
> 
> Looking forward to a great challenge!
> 
> CC



We can all do it together.  I am every excited to see your new approach.  I will not say a word!!!



MickeyMagic said:


> Count me in as a Loser!    After a "bad" summer, I look forward to challenging myself this fall to eat healthy and exercise regularly.  I love the DIS BL and the TV show!  Glad to see it is almost start-up time.
> 
> Thanks to all the organizers and helpers.



You are counted.  Did you see the new season of the BL, the teams are based on age??  I will be rooting for the over 50!!!



elanorasmom said:


> Count me in for the Fall BL Challenge! I gained weight over the summer and have not run at all.



It's a new day, a new month, a new start.  Just look forward.  

I am very excited about hostessing the new challenge.  Welcome all to the Fall Hayride to Success!!!


----------



## donac

Count me in as a loser.  I have been having a tough time about losing for the last year.  I am hoping that I will be able to do better this challenge.

I have ds2 graduating from college next year and a trip to Dw plannned for Aug of next year.  (I don't have a count down since it is not set yet.  It should by Sept 19th .  My dsis is using her DVC for a big family party.)

I will be willing to coach and I just sent a pm


----------



## JacksLilWench

Count me in!  I can't wait to get started, and I am so looking forward to coaching this time around!  I need to start working on my questions!


----------



## Wishes n Dreams

This sounds like fun.  I have never done one of these challenges or teams but maybe that is the kickstart I need.  Count me in as a loser.  
Sorry in advance for any silly questions I might ask. Speaking of which, when do we pm you out starting weight?


----------



## bellebookworm9

Wishes n Dreams said:


> This sounds like fun.  I have never done one of these challenges or teams but maybe that is the kickstart I need.  Count me in as a loser.
> Sorry in advance for any silly questions I might ask. Speaking of which, when do we pm you out starting weight?



Welcome! The first weigh in is September 9th.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm back from Montreal and ready for the new Challenge, count me in!

Maria


----------



## donac

How was the trip to Montreal , Maria?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> How was the trip to Montreal , Maria?



A good time was had by all!  I'm going to do a mini TR later today -- I have to surrender the family computer pretty soon so dh can do his Fantasy Football draft. He's taking ds to the movies late this afternoon, and that is my DIS time! 

Maria


----------



## glss1/2fll

Count me in!


----------



## gardenergirl

Ooh, sounds like a fun!  Please add me to the losers group. Thanks so much for doing this! I need all the help I can get!


----------



## mackeysmom

Count me in for the Fall Challenge.  

I enjoyed getting to know everybody during the Summer Challenge and while I only lost a few pounds during that challenge, I did lose quite a few inches - so I consider it a success!

- Laura


----------



## lovetoscrap

Jumping back in for the fall!  I have maintained my 45lb loss over the summer so am now back to *loser* status.  I am spending today and tomorrow preparing myself for a return to the School year routine on Tuesday, which I really need.  I am also trying to add some more organization and good habits to my life.  Need to work on a little less  and a lot more .  

Excited to see everyone and start  (it's great exercise!).


----------



## jaelless

coaching sounds fun, I just don't know definite schedule to commit to certain date. But I am willing to help out. Maybe I could be substitute coach


----------



## satorifound

I want in again.    I am going to need it after being at Disney next week.  My eating well is going on a vacation.  Can I PM my initial weight later in the challenge?  I know I am going to gain some when I am there....


----------



## aamomma

I'd like to join again as a loser - didn't make it to maintain over the summer.  Too many picnics, camping trips, off schedule days, etc...   But at least I did manage to lose a little.  I am thinking about starting to run on the treadmill some this challenge.  I am an exercise hater, so that is my weak link in this journey!  Good luck to everyone!    Linda (the other one )


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm in!!!! Add me to the loser group please. 
And if we are doing birthdays, mine is November 24.


----------



## yanni2

I tried to do the Spring challenge and didn't stick with it.  So I would like to try again.  

Michelle


----------



## faith

I need this motivation! Looking forward to being part of the group.
I need to lose soon. Clothes are not fitting!


----------



## Zoesmama03

I'm definitely in for Fall losers.  I'm keeping up my tracking even if its way over like today. Tomorrow is a Labor Day dinner at my best friends. I'll prepare by keeping lower calorie filling foods during the morning/afternoon.


----------



## trinaweena

I'm in! I hope to do a bit better this challenege. While I did make progress during the summer challenge, and I lost about 8lbs i'm still not comfortable with my body and i still wouldn't wear a bathing suit in front of people, which wouldn't be good for the cruise in may! i also have my first 5k coming up in just..15 days or so!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Trina, where are you running and what day?


----------



## Craftydawn

Count me in, again, as a loser. I have joined previously and not stuck with it. This time I am definitely determined. 

-Dawn


----------



## Belle-To-Be

I'm in.  This'll make being a loser fun!


----------



## jaelless

woohoo I get to coach a week at the end. Now just have to think of some clever QOTD's you also get me right before Christmas. Such a great time of year.

Autumn though is still my favorite time. I love that the weather is cooling off and I can finally get back outside to walk with my lil princess in her stroller. Have to set a good example for her that exercise is just a part of life. Not something to dread, but neccesary for good health.


----------



## jillbur

Count me in as a Loser! I've never done a BL before so I'm am pretty excited! This is just what I need to get me through my favorite season and all the yummy food I love so much (and will hopefully not eat so much of this year) . Thanks!


----------



## BiggPDaddy

I'd like to join the BL Fall Challenge.  I've mostly been a lurker on the boards and thought this might be a way to be a lot more active at the same time as losing some pounds.  I've been doing a good job on my own, losing 23lbs in the last year, and I think it might be fun and motivating to join you all.


----------



## trinaweena

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Trina, where are you running and what day?



Im doing the free to breathe run in glastonbury on sept 18. I dont know if i will be able to run the whole thing but im going to try.


----------



## bellebookworm9

BiggPDaddy said:


> I'd like to join the BL Fall Challenge.  I've mostly been a lurker on the boards and thought this might be a way to be a lot more active at the same time as losing some pounds.  I've been doing a good job on my own, losing 23lbs in the last year, and I think it might be fun and motivating to join you all.



Great job on the 23 pounds! And hello from a fellow WNYer.


----------



## ClassicPooh2

Count me in with the Losers!  This is all new to me, but I am excited to have the motivation of everyone here.  It will be great to be a "loser" with all of you.


----------



## baby1disney

Hello. My name is Terrie and I would love to join. I am a single mom to a beautiful 9yr old boy and goin thru a separation. I started losing weight in January 2010. To date..I've lost 105lbs going from a size 26/28 or 3x/4x to a 18/20 or XL. I want to lose about another 50 and I'll be happy!!! I weighed 375 in Jan 2010 and now I weigh 270. Can't wait to start!!!


----------



## Lavaluma

Please add me to the list for the losers. I've never done a Biggest Loser, but I'm hoping this will hope me keep motivated.


----------



## Redcat52

This will by the first time I have ever joined in the challenge.  I will be joining as a "Loser" and I am looking forward to sharing the journey with other folks.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

trinaweena said:


> Im doing the free to breathe run in glastonbury on sept 18. I dont know if i will be able to run the whole thing but im going to try.



If I can't make it to cheer you on, I'll cheer from home!! 




baby1disney said:


> Hello. My name is Terrie and I would love to join. I am a single mom to a beautiful 9yr old boy and goin thru a separation. I started losing weight in January 2010. To date..I've lost 105lbs going from a size 26/28 or 3x/4x to a 18/20 or XL. I want to lose about another 50 and I'll be happy!!! I weighed 375 in Jan 2010 and now I weigh 270. Can't wait to start!!!



Wow!!! Awesome loss Terrie!! 


I can't wait to get to know all the new losers!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I'm in! Thanks so much Janis for running the challenge this fall!

I can't decide if I am going to be a Loser or Maintainer this fall--I keep going back and forth. I'd like to lose a couple (maybe 5-7) but the world won't end if I don't. I might just stick with bumping my maintain down.

I will decide by Friday.

Welcome to everyone, especially our new folks!



BiggPDaddy said:


> I'd like to join the BL Fall Challenge.  I've mostly been a lurker on the boards and thought this might be a way to be a lot more active at the same time as losing some pounds.  I've been doing a good job on my own, losing 23lbs in the last year, and I think it might be fun and motivating to join you all.


Great job!



baby1disney said:


> Hello. My name is Terrie and I would love to join. I am a single mom to a beautiful 9yr old boy and goin thru a separation. I started losing weight in January 2010. To date..I've lost 105lbs going from a size 26/28 or 3x/4x to a 18/20 or XL. I want to lose about another 50 and I'll be happy!!! I weighed 375 in Jan 2010 and now I weigh 270. Can't wait to start!!!


Congratulations! You should be so proud! Looking forward to having you in our group!


----------



## Loves2Read

Hi everyone! My name is Meaghan. I currently work out three times a week with a personal trainer but am looking to kick it up a notch with the weight loss. So far I've lost 22 lbs and 16 inches. I don't watch the TV show, but am excited to be joining your challenge as a loser.


----------



## cclovesdis

Loves2Read said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Meaghan. I currently work out three times a week with a personal trainer but am looking to kick it up a notch with the weight loss. So far I've lost 22 lbs and 16 inches. I don't watch the TV show, but am excited to be joining your challenge as a loser.



Welcome! I wanted to add that please don't worry about watching the show. I am never up late enough myself. 

Hope you find this group as supporting as I have! The BL Challenges rock! 



Healthy Habits Hint: Find/buy a new notebook. Or, empty some pages from DS's who only took notes in history for a few weeks . Or, create a new document or even a WISH journal. Make sure that your choice is what you will use. I bought one at Staples for $1 and it fits in my purse. I know I will have that with me at all times.

I spent a lot of time reflecting on what was said about Healthy Habits and I appreciate it so much that you told me what you needed!  I think I have worked out some glitches and am excited to coach for the Fall Challenge!

And, be on the look at for at least one more hint before Thursday night! 

Have a great week! Hope everyone enjoyed their long weekend!

CC


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi friends! i'm here and in for the next challenge. as most of you know i'm not really a loser or a maintainer right now as i'm due to have baby #2 at the end of november but i'm enjoying the chit chatting and getting great ideas and motivation for getting back in gear once the baby comes! 

just had a weekend of total gluttony  i didn't come on the dis all weekend and looking forward to reading everything i missed and making better choices for the next week before we leave for disney on sunday morning!!

looking forward to meeting all the new people! hi!!


----------



## tigger813

So excited to see all the new people joining us!

I've been so so today. I did walk about 5 miles this morning. Drinking lots of water today. Had broiled haddock for lunch and some pasta salad. For supper I had an eggplant wrap with mozzarella and pesto. 

Brian is on his way home from a soccer meeting. Girls and I are watching Sky High! We played the Magic Kingdom game earlier. 

Ash and I did a HUGE grocery shopping this morning. Hoping I have meat for whole month or at least half of it! Making pulled pork for supper tomorrow. I rubbed the pork and it is in the fridge. I will put it in the crock pot in the morning. I still have a few things to get on Wednesday after the kids go off to school.

I have to work tomorrow so the girls will spend some time at work with Brian for about 3 hours. Tomorrow will also consist of packing backpacks. Ash sharpened all the pencils that she and Izzie need.

I'll have to start my in home walking program in the morning as it's supposed to be raining in the morning. I'll probably do a 3 mile Walk Away the Pounds DVD. Hoping to walk about 20 miles a week.

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> Brian is on his way home from a soccer meeting. Girls and I are watching Sky High! We played the Magic Kingdom game earlier.



I got access to Pottermore today! Did you and your family yet?


----------



## tigger813

bellebookworm9 said:


> I got access to Pottermore today! Did you and your family yet?



NOOOO!!!! I'm getting impatient!!!! I'll probably get access when I don't have time to do it! UGH!

Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Hi!  Count me in!  I need to lose just 5 pounds (I am a thin girl by nature, any more than 5 wouldn't be healthy)  but I am getting married in 6 months and my wedding dress doesn't zip up anymore (it did- barely- 2 months ago and now it is a good inch from doing so) !!  I ordered my dress at my lowest weight ever- my mistake 

I am not losing or gaining weight now and I need some motivation to be healthier/more accountable to get rid of these 5 pounds so I don't have to let my dress out!


----------



## Syrreal

I want to join.  I'd like to lose about 15 lbs by December (all the left over baby weight)


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Count me in-I am hoping that joining in will motivate me more.  I almost didn't sign up  knowing we have a cruise and F&W in about 6 wks and I will not be following a diet per se then.  But even a little set back will be ok.


----------



## mamacate

Ok, I'm in.  I've been running since March and have lost almost no weight. I think it's partly meds I'm on and partly not being careful enough with snacks. I'm 10 lbs over "healthy" and 15-20 over where I'd love to be. I expect to lose very slowly due to meds, (and because im very wary of unsustainable changes, btdt) but I'd love to be part of this great group!

Cate


----------



## SettinSail

Count me in as a loser


----------



## Eeyore98

Count me in as a loser...this may be the accountability I need to get some traction with my efforts.


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> NOOOO!!!! I'm getting impatient!!!! I'll probably get access when I don't have time to do it! UGH!
> 
> Congrats and Enjoy!



Let me know when you all get the e-mail, then you can add me and I can have "friends".


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Hi all!  I would love to join in on the challenge as a LOSER!  I just started Weight Watchers and can use all the motivation I can get!!


----------



## trinaweena

bellebookworm9 said:


> Let me know when you all get the e-mail, then you can add me and I can have "friends".



I should be getting my email soon, Gretchen, I will let you know when i get it. I'm impatiently waiting.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> If I can't make it to cheer you on, I'll cheer from home!!



aww thanks sweetie!

----
So nice to see some new faces! Can't wait to get to know everyone.  Will we be doing intros at some point?

Had an ok day, didn't do much.  Now I just packed my bag for tomrrow, and my lunch, and now im updating my running playlist, watching Misfits, and then going to bed.  Its going to be a long busy week but i plan on running tues, wed, and thrus. and on fri i'm going to attempt to go to my first ever yoga class (terrified)


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> I should be getting my email soon, Gretchen, I will let you know when i get it. I'm impatiently waiting.
> 
> 
> and on fri i'm going to attempt to go to my first ever yoga class (terrified)



Excellent! Right now I'm the only I know who has access, and it's kind of lonely.

I want to try Yoga this year. My housemate does it and says it's great, so when they post the schedule for that (and Zumba, the personal trainer, and kickboxing), I'd like to give all of them a try.


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Count me in as a loser.  I have been having a tough time about losing for the last year.  I am hoping that I will be able to do better this challenge.
> 
> I have ds2 graduating from college next year and a trip to Dw plannned for Aug of next year.  (I don't have a count down since it is not set yet.  It should by Sept 19th .  My dsis is using her DVC for a big family party.)
> 
> I will be willing to coach and I just sent a pm



You are counted.  Welcome.



JacksLilWench said:


> Count me in!  I can't wait to get started, and I am so looking forward to coaching this time around!  I need to start working on my questions!



You are on my list. 



Wishes n Dreams said:


> This sounds like fun.  I have never done one of these challenges or teams but maybe that is the kickstart I need.  Count me in as a loser.
> Sorry in advance for any silly questions I might ask. Speaking of which, when do we pm you out starting weight?



You will actually pm Dvccruiser76 on Friday, September 9.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm back from Montreal and ready for the new Challenge, count me in!
> 
> Maria



Welcome Home!!!  I added you to the rapidly growing list!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> Count me in!



Your in!!!



gardenergirl said:


> Ooh, sounds like a fun!  Please add me to the losers group. Thanks so much for doing this! I need all the help I can get!



You will get plenty of support from this group.  Welcome!!



mackeysmom said:


> Count me in for the Fall Challenge.
> 
> I enjoyed getting to know everybody during the Summer Challenge and while I only lost a few pounds during that challenge, I did lose quite a few inches - so I consider it a success!
> 
> - Laura



Welcome to the Fall Challenge.



lovetoscrap said:


> Jumping back in for the fall!  I have maintained my 45lb loss over the summer so am not back to *loser* status.  I am spending today and tomorrow preparing myself for a return to the School year routine on Tuesday, which I really need.  I am also trying to add some more organization and good habits to my life.  Need to work on a little less  and a lot more .
> 
> Excited to see everyone and start  (it's great exercise!).



You are our first Maintainer to sign up!!!  



satorifound said:


> I want in again.    I am going to need it after being at Disney next week.  My eating well is going on a vacation.  Can I PM my initial weight later in the challenge?  I know I am going to gain some when I am there....



Yes you can join the challenge whenever you like.  Have a good trip.



aamomma said:


> I'd like to join again as a loser - didn't make it to maintain over the summer.  Too many picnics, camping trips, off schedule days, etc...   But at least I did manage to lose a little.  I am thinking about starting to run on the treadmill some this challenge.  I am an exercise hater, so that is my weak link in this journey!  Good luck to everyone!    Linda (the other one )



Welcome!!!  I know the feeling of too much this summer.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm in!!!! Add me to the loser group please.
> And if we are doing birthdays, mine is November 24.



You are added - I forgot to mention birthdays - thanks for the reminder.



yanni2 said:


> I tried to do the Spring challenge and didn't stick with it.  So I would like to try again.
> 
> Michelle



Try, try again.  Welcome back!!!



faith said:


> I need this motivation! Looking forward to being part of the group.
> I need to lose soon. Clothes are not fitting!



I know what you mean.  I have a couple of pairs of pants that are too tight to wear to work - and I don't want to buy anything new.



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm definitely in for Fall losers.  I'm keeping up my tracking even if its way over like today. Tomorrow is a Labor Day dinner at my best friends. I'll prepare by keeping lower calorie filling foods during the morning/afternoon.



OK - your on the list.  Great plan for Labor Day.



trinaweena said:


> I'm in! I hope to do a bit better this challenege. While I did make progress during the summer challenge, and I lost about 8lbs i'm still not comfortable with my body and i still wouldn't wear a bathing suit in front of people, which wouldn't be good for the cruise in may! i also have my first 5k coming up in just..15 days or so!!!



Let's see if we can help you work on your "body image".  Maybe you could add that to your list of goals for the challenge.  Focus on what you like, and take it from there.   



Belle-To-Be said:


> I'm in.  This'll make being a loser fun!



Yes it is a fun group!!!



jillbur said:


> Count me in as a Loser! I've never done a BL before so I'm am pretty excited! This is just what I need to get me through my favorite season and all the yummy food I love so much (and will hopefully not eat so much of this year) . Thanks!



You are counted.  Welcome.



BiggPDaddy said:


> I'd like to join the BL Fall Challenge.  I've mostly been a lurker on the boards and thought this might be a way to be a lot more active at the same time as losing some pounds.  I've been doing a good job on my own, losing 23lbs in the last year, and I think it might be fun and motivating to join you all.



Congratulations on the loss.  Welcome.



ClassicPooh2 said:


> Count me in with the Losers!  This is all new to me, but I am excited to have the motivation of everyone here.  It will be great to be a "loser" with all of you.



Welcome!!



baby1disney said:


> Hello. My name is Terrie and I would love to join. I am a single mom to a beautiful 9yr old boy and goin thru a separation. I started losing weight in January 2010. To date..I've lost 105lbs going from a size 26/28 or 3x/4x to a 18/20 or XL. I want to lose about another 50 and I'll be happy!!! I weighed 375 in Jan 2010 and now I weigh 270. Can't wait to start!!!



WOW!!!  You are an inspiration and hope to hear a lot of advice from you.  I too need to lose over 100 pounds and find it, at times, overwhelming.  That little voice in your head starts saying "why bother, you will be a mess".  etc. So welcome to the challenge.  Sorry to hear about your separation.



Lavaluma said:


> Please add me to the list for the losers. I've never done a Biggest Loser, but I'm hoping this will hope me keep motivated.



Welcome to the challenge.



Redcat52 said:


> This will by the first time I have ever joined in the challenge.  I will be joining as a "Loser" and I am looking forward to sharing the journey with other folks.



The more the merrier!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm in! Thanks so much Janis for running the challenge this fall!
> 
> I can't decide if I am going to be a Loser or Maintainer this fall--I keep going back and forth. I'd like to lose a couple (maybe 5-7) but the world won't end if I don't. I might just stick with bumping my maintain down.
> 
> I will decide by Friday.
> 
> Welcome to everyone, especially our new folks!
> 
> 
> Great job!
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You should be so proud! Looking forward to having you in our group!



Thank you.  I wrote you in.



Loves2Read said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Meaghan. I currently work out three times a week with a personal trainer but am looking to kick it up a notch with the weight loss. So far I've lost 22 lbs and 16 inches. I don't watch the TV show, but am excited to be joining your challenge as a loser.



You don't need to watch the BL to be a member of this challenge.  Welcome.



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome! I wanted to add that please don't worry about watching the show. I am never up late enough myself.
> 
> Hope you find this group as supporting as I have! The BL Challenges rock!
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy Habits Hint: Find/buy a new notebook. Or, empty some pages from DS's who only took notes in history for a few weeks . Or, create a new document or even a WISH journal. Make sure that your choice is what you will use. I bought one at Staples for $1 and it fits in my purse. I know I will have that with me at all times.
> 
> I spent a lot of time reflecting on what was said about Healthy Habits and I appreciate it so much that you told me what you needed!  I think I have worked out some glitches and am excited to coach for the Fall Challenge!
> 
> And, be on the look at for at least one more hint before Thursday night!
> 
> Have a great week! Hope everyone enjoyed their long weekend!
> 
> CC



I have't said a word!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi friends! i'm here and in for the next challenge. as most of you know i'm not really a loser or a maintainer right now as i'm due to have baby #2 at the end of november but i'm enjoying the chit chatting and getting great ideas and motivation for getting back in gear once the baby comes!
> 
> just had a weekend of total gluttony  i didn't come on the dis all weekend and looking forward to reading everything i missed and making better choices for the next week before we leave for disney on sunday morning!!
> 
> looking forward to meeting all the new people! hi!!



Have a wonderful, relaxing trip to WDW.  



tigger813 said:


> So excited to see all the new people joining us!
> 
> I've been so so today. I did walk about 5 miles this morning. Drinking lots of water today. Had broiled haddock for lunch and some pasta salad. For supper I had an eggplant wrap with mozzarella and pesto.
> 
> Brian is on his way home from a soccer meeting. Girls and I are watching Sky High! We played the Magic Kingdom game earlier.
> 
> Ash and I did a HUGE grocery shopping this morning. Hoping I have meat for whole month or at least half of it! Making pulled pork for supper tomorrow. I rubbed the pork and it is in the fridge. I will put it in the crock pot in the morning. I still have a few things to get on Wednesday after the kids go off to school.
> 
> I have to work tomorrow so the girls will spend some time at work with Brian for about 3 hours. Tomorrow will also consist of packing backpacks. Ash sharpened all the pencils that she and Izzie need.
> 
> I'll have to start my in home walking program in the morning as it's supposed to be raining in the morning. I'll probably do a 3 mile Walk Away the Pounds DVD. Hoping to walk about 20 miles a week.
> 
> TTFN



Does this mean I should sign you up??  LOL



mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Hi!  Count me in!  I need to lose just 5 pounds (I am a thin girl by nature, any more than 5 wouldn't be healthy)  but I am getting married in 6 months and my wedding dress doesn't zip up anymore (it did- barely- 2 months ago and now it is a good inch from doing so) !!  I ordered my dress at my lowest weight ever- my mistake
> 
> I am not losing or gaining weight now and I need some motivation to be healthier/more accountable to get rid of these 5 pounds so I don't have to let my dress out!



Welcome!!  



Syrreal said:


> I want to join.  I'd like to lose about 15 lbs by December (all the left over baby weight)



Welcome!!!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Count me in-I am hoping that joining in will motivate me more.  I almost didn't sign up  knowing we have a cruise and F&W in about 6 wks and I will not be following a diet per se then.  But even a little set back will be ok.



Welcome and have fun on vacation.



mamacate said:


> Ok, I'm in.  I've been running since March and have lost almost no weight. I think it's partly meds I'm on and partly not being careful enough with snacks. I'm 10 lbs over "healthy" and 15-20 over where I'd love to be. I expect to lose very slowly due to meds, (and because im very wary of unsustainable changes, btdt) but I'd love to be part of this great group!
> 
> Cate



Welcome!!!  There are a lot of runner's on this board.



SettinSail said:


> Count me in as a loser



You are counted.



Eeyore98 said:


> Count me in as a loser...this may be the accountability I need to get some traction with my efforts.



You are all signed up.



Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Hi all!  I would love to join in on the challenge as a LOSER!  I just started Weight Watchers and can use all the motivation I can get!!



You got it, and you will get motivated!!


----------



## buzz5985

I just have to say - you are all keeping me busy!!!  We have 46 contestants signed up already!!!  I am very excited about all the enthusiam for the new challenge!!!  Check the first page for updates of who is participating and make sure I didn't miss you and you have the correct designation - loser or maintainer.

There are still several openings for coaching also.  
The week of:
10/21/2011	
11/18/2011	
12/2/2011	
12/16/2011	

Janis


----------



## donac

trinaweena said:


> I should be getting my email soon, Gretchen, I will let you know when i get it. I'm impatiently waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> aww thanks sweetie!
> 
> ----
> So nice to see some new faces! Can't wait to get to know everyone.  Will we be doing intros at some point?
> 
> Had an ok day, didn't do much.  Now I just packed my bag for tomrrow, and my lunch, and now im updating my running playlist, watching Misfits, and then going to bed.  Its going to be a long busy week but i plan on running tues, wed, and thrus. and on fri i'm going to attempt to go to my first ever yoga class (terrified)





bellebookworm9 said:


> Excellent! Right now I'm the only I know who has access, and it's kind of lonely.
> 
> I want to try Yoga this year. My housemate does it and says it's great, so when they post the schedule for that (and Zumba, the personal trainer, and kickboxing), I'd like to give all of them a try.



I have been taking a yoga class for the last 2 years.  This season starts up on Thursday night.  I love it.   It is not easy at times but I get a lot out of it.  I like mine on Thursday night. It makes it easier to get through the last day of the week. 

Off to my first day of school.  I am very nervous.  I think it is because I am working with a new person in calc.  She is very much a planner.  She has planned out the first three weeks already.  Maybe the planning part with rub off on me adn help me get more organized.

I feel like high schooler every year about lunch.  Last year NO ONE ate lunch period 4 and the people I didn't want to eat with had lunch 10.  So far I have found no one with period 6 lunch.  I really didn't want to eat llunch in my classroom again this year but I will if I have to. 

Off to my first day of school.


----------



## Bosh22

I am reserving my seat to be a loser.
How do I get a biggest loser graphic that I see some of you have?


----------



## tigger813

Buzz- I'm already signed up! I'm coaching in a week or so!

Slept in this morning. Must have been the weather.Last chance I have to sleep in for awhile! I'll work out this afternoon. Been busy doing Herbalife stuff this morning and packing the kids backpacks for tomorrow. I got the pork in the crockpot and made our menu for the week. Just hope to stick to it as much as possible.

Taking kids to Brian's office in an hour and then heading to work for a bit. They are playing on physics games dot com this morning. Ash is trying to teach Izzie some of this stuff. It's funny to hear them playing this together. Hopefully this will help them later on in school.

Almost done with the 2nd Hunger Games book. I'll probably finish that this week. I also have to finish watching Lark Rise to Candleford. Guess I will be busy this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Bosh22 said:


> I am reserving my seat to be a loser.
> How do I get a biggest loser graphic that I see some of you have?



On the first page of this thread, go and find the picture, then right click on it and select "Copy Image Location". Then go up to your user CP, and in the left menu area, click on "Edit Signature". Paste it in, then put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 after it. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Target had the colored composition books on clearance today in the school section so I picked up 6!! 

I'm ready for Healthy Habits!!


----------



## baby1disney

Thanks everyone for the beautiful comments on my weight loss so far. To buzz5985...the weight loss was sort of inspired by my ex. He told me that I would never find anyone who would think I was attractive and that I was fat and blah blah blah. I had started actually the year before for about a month and then I just quit. But I really started working out and watching what I are about April/May. I had lost over 50lbs in the summer and then the rest has came off slowly. To date I've lost 106lbs and still goin. 

I'm not gonna lie and say that it's been easy cause it hasn't been. I still go up and down with ten pounds it seems like. But..I'll keep encouraging you and everyone else because after all...isn't that what we're here for???


----------



## MinaFemme

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and this challenge is right up my alley! I am joining as a Loser, and I'm excited to begin on Friday!


----------



## LilSweetPeaPhoto

I would love to join y'all.  I'm guessing I might be like some of you.  I lose weight, get comfy and it creeps back on.

This summer nearly 10 lbs crept back on and I'm not happy.  I worked so hard to get below 190 and to be back above it most days, does not make me happy.

I'm hoping getting back to school (I'm a teacher) might help.


----------



## DreamComeTrue12

Hi Everyone! I would like to join as a loser for this fall's challenge. I lost 20 pounds last year doing weight watchers. However, WW was getting a little too expensive, so now I want to lose another 10 pounds without it. 

Looking forward to this!


----------



## lisah0711

to all our new and returning participants!  

I will be your coach starting on Friday, September 9th.  In the meantime feel free to join us on the summer challenge thread where we will be until Friday.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41265342&postcount=1

Looking forward to a great fall challenge with all of you!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Count me in....I am vowing to posting daily during this challenge.  The summer was not a good one for me and I had a drastic gain instead of a loss.  I think I gained close to 15lbs of the weigh I had originally lost. 

The good news is I am still here and trying to get back on the bandwagon.  I am signing up for my 3rd half marathon in Nov so I feel like I am getting back in the groove and what better way to do it than with all of you.  

So sign me up as a loser please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

I am wanting to join the fall challenge too.   I did start the summer challenge but did not complete it.      I am excited about restarting again.    I have been working hard the last couple of weeks with planning healthier meals, drinking lots of water and not snacking all day.  Still struggling with the snacking one.  I work from home so I have access to the kitchen all day so this one is going to be a hard hurdle to get over but not impossible, right?   I swear sometimes I hear the refrigerator calling my name    Anyways, working on an exercise plan now. I am determined to finish this one with success!!!


----------



## buzz5985

Bosh22 said:


> I am reserving my seat to be a loser.
> How do I get a biggest loser graphic that I see some of you have?



Welcome.  The graphic is in the first message of the thead, along with directions.



baby1disney said:


> Thanks everyone for the beautiful comments on my weight loss so far. To buzz5985...the weight loss was sort of inspired by my ex. He told me that I would never find anyone who would think I was attractive and that I was fat and blah blah blah. I had started actually the year before for about a month and then I just quit. But I really started working out and watching what I are about April/May. I had lost over 50lbs in the summer and then the rest has came off slowly. To date I've lost 106lbs and still goin.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie and say that it's been easy cause it hasn't been. I still go up and down with ten pounds it seems like. But..I'll keep encouraging you and everyone else because after all...isn't that what we're here for???



Well, it looks like you are well rid of him then.  I am very lucky with my DH, he never says a word, but is always very encouraging.  



MinaFemme said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here, and this challenge is right up my alley! I am joining as a Loser, and I'm excited to begin on Friday!



Welcome



LilSweetPeaPhoto said:


> I would love to join y'all.  I'm guessing I might be like some of you.  I lose weight, get comfy and it creeps back on.
> 
> This summer nearly 10 lbs crept back on and I'm not happy.  I worked so hard to get below 190 and to be back above it most days, does not make me happy.
> 
> I'm hoping getting back to school (I'm a teacher) might help.



Glad to have you join the group.



DreamComeTrue12 said:


> Hi Everyone! I would like to join as a loser for this fall's challenge. I lost 20 pounds last year doing weight watchers. However, WW was getting a little too expensive, so now I want to lose another 10 pounds without it.
> 
> Looking forward to this!



OK, I have added you to the list.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Count me in....I am vowing to posting daily during this challenge.  The summer was not a good one for me and I had a drastic gain instead of a loss.  I think I gained close to 15lbs of the weigh I had originally lost.
> 
> The good news is I am still here and trying to get back on the bandwagon.  I am signing up for my 3rd half marathon in Nov so I feel like I am getting back in the groove and what better way to do it than with all of you.
> 
> So sign me up as a loser please!!!!!!!!!!



Glad you jumped back on board!!!



tinkerbellfriend said:


> I am wanting to join the fall challenge too.   I did start the summer challenge but did not complete it.      I am excited about restarting again.    I have been working hard the last couple of weeks with planning healthier meals, drinking lots of water and not snacking all day.  Still struggling with the snacking one.  I work from home so I have access to the kitchen all day so this one is going to be a hard hurdle to get over but not impossible, right?   I swear sometimes I hear the refrigerator calling my name    Anyways, working on an exercise plan now. I am determined to finish this one with success!!!



Welcome back.

Janis


----------



## amoggio816

Hello! Please count me in, I want lose to between 60 and 80 pounds by June 2012. (It's possible!!) 
I've had a really hard time with losing the twins in Feb, (my 4th and 5th baby i lost), my fiancee possibly having meningitis (March) and just found out at 4am this morning that he has an inflamed muscle near his heart causing him chest pains. UGH. It's been a long road these past few years with all of that plus all of my medical problems (also a thyroid issue) that I REALLY want to look "beautiful" on my wedding day. Be CLOSE (if i lose 80 i'll be 3 pounds away) from when I first started dating my fiancee 8 years ago today.


----------



## dvccruiser76

buzz5985 said:


> Discussions are still held on the Summer thread.  People should sign up for the new challenge here or PM me.
> 
> I am very excited about hostessing the new challenge.  Welcome all to the Fall Hayride to Success!!!



Hi there, count me in! 

Thank you for hosting. I like the Fall Hayride to Success 



donac said:


> I have ds2 graduating from college next year and a trip to Dw plannned for Aug of next year.  (I don't have a count down since it is not set yet.  It should by Sept 19th .  My dsis is using her DVC for a big family party.)



Very nice, which resort are you staying at? We're not going until Dec 2012, so I need to live vicariously 



lovetoscrap said:


> Jumping back in for the fall!  I have maintained my 45lb loss over the summer so am not back to *loser* status.



Good job 



satorifound said:


> I want in again.    I am going to need it after being at Disney next week.  My eating well is going on a vacation.  Can I PM my initial weight later in the challenge?  I know I am going to gain some when I am there....



Sure, you can join at any time. 



Loves2Read said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Meaghan. I currently work out three times a week with a personal trainer but am looking to kick it up a notch with the weight loss. So far I've lost 22 lbs and 16 inches. I don't watch the TV show, but am excited to be joining your challenge as a loser.



Wow, that's quite an accomplishment so far 



baby1disney said:


> To buzz5985...the weight loss was sort of inspired by my ex. He told me that I would never find anyone who would think I was attractive and that I was fat and blah blah blah.



What  And I guess we can add that to the list of why he's an ex. Man oh man 


Hi everyone, for those of you that I haven't had a chance to meet before, welcome  I'll be the fall challenge weight tracker, so feel free to PM me your weights starting Friday.


----------



## mackeysmom

*Janis* - forgot to mention that I'll have a Birthday during the challenge - October 6th.



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Hint: Find/buy a new notebook. Or, empty some pages from DS's who only took notes in history for a few weeks . Or, create a new document or even a WISH journal. Make sure that your choice is what you will use. I bought one at Staples for $1 and it fits in my purse. I know I will have that with me at all times.



Good suggestion.     I am a list maker and am guilty of having lots of little pieces of paper all over the place.  I was at The Christmas Tree Shop today and picked up a heavy duty 5-subject notebook.  My plan is to use this for everything - food journal, to-do lists, shopping lists, calendar, etc.

- Laura


----------



## zurgswife

I'm planning on being in


----------



## seashell724

I'm back! I did a BL challenge 2 season's ago and it was great. Then I had a baby last fall/winter. I am back to my original weight but NOT my original size. I still want to lose about 8 pounds and get FIT again so my clothes will go on properly! Plus, my eating habits have gone DOWN the tubes. Big time. So, I have quite a bit to work on: Overall Fitness, Eating habits and weight loss. I am really looking forward to gaining inspiration from everyone. Just reading some of these posts has inspired me already.


----------



## EDuke98080

Can I join? I am having trouble keeping off the 20 lbs I lost 5 years ago since being diagnosed with Celiac and having to eat gluten free. I gained 5 this summer and really want to get back down to where I was! Not sure exactly what do but I am sure I will catch on as we go. 

Thanks Erika


----------



## trinaweena

Well I think today was a good wat to start off the challenge. I ran 3.25 miles, the farthest i have ever run! I started running about 9 weeks ago and this is a huge accomplishment for me.

Other than I've got day 1 of 3 down as far as school than work.  Tomorrow will be a tougher day at work but hopefully i can manage.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow


----------



## jaelless

looks like the Fall Challenge is going to be very busy. Everytime I look here there are more and more people signing up. That is so kewl!!!


----------



## pickles521

I'm in.  I did a Challenge a couple of years ago and had a great time.  Now's as good a time as any to admit i need a little extra motivation!


----------



## Belle-To-Be

Having surgery on Thursday, 9/8. Doubt I'll feel like doing anything except sleep on Friday 9/9.  Can I send it early (Wed) or late (over the weekend)?  Thanks.


----------



## kollerbear

Hi-- I'd like to sign up for the Fall Challenge as a loser, please! I've lost about 10 pounds so far, and have another 37 to go. Four of my best friends are getting married next year, and I'll be in a lot of photos!!! I guess somewhere along the line I realized that--oh, gosh--my life is happening NOW... when did I gain all this weight??? Oh, and I'd really like to be able to buy work pants that fit me so I'm not freezing in skirts all winter long...

My WDW-skeptical boyfriend has agreed that if I lose the weight and maintain it, we get to go to WDW in Fall 2013!! (Has anyone been this excited for a trip a FULL TWO YEARS IN ADVANCE? )

Oh--and I'm a vegetarian--for anyone who is veg or veg-curious, I'd love to compare tips and recipes...


----------



## akhaloha

Aloha!  Please sign me up as a loser!  This will be my first time - I hope to see great results!


----------



## AUdisneyDad

I would like to join also as a loser.


----------



## jaelless

akhaloha said:


> Aloha!  Please sign me up as a loser!  This will be my first time - I hope to see great results!



Aloha!!! you must be from the land of Lilo and Stitch. Stitch is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Belle-To-Be said:


> Having surgery on Thursday, 9/8. Doubt I'll feel like doing anything except sleep on Friday 9/9.  Can I send it early (Wed) or late (over the weekend)?  Thanks.


We have a new weight keeper, but in the past our weight keepers usually take weights until the Monday falling the Friday weigh in. 

I'm sure Sue will let us know which days will work best for her, but I'm sure at least Saturday or Sunday will be fine.

Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Michele

Signed up yesterday, this will be my 1st challenge.  

Overall my weight loss goal is 50 lbs, but I would love to lose 15 lbs during this fall challenge.  

Looking forward to joining in, but I'm not real sure what it is that I'm doing yet.  I know to send in my weight on Friday and I guess just keep checking this thread for further instructions after that, right?


----------



## Desiree

Please sign me up also as a loser!  Looking forward to this!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Michele said:


> Signed up yesterday, this will be my 1st challenge.
> 
> Overall my weight loss goal is 50 lbs, but I would love to lose 15 lbs during this fall challenge.
> 
> Looking forward to joining in, but I'm not real sure what it is that I'm doing yet.  I know to send in my weight on Friday and I guess just keep checking this thread for further instructions after that, right?


Everything will start rolling on Friday. 

On Friday we will have a coach who will post the Question of the Day (QOTD). Currently we are all still chatting on the summer thread, but starting Friday we will begin chatting here. CC will post the Healthy Habits challenge for the week, probably Thursday night, so watch for that. 

You are welcome to jump on the Summer challenge and answer the QOTDs for this week if you would like.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm in. First challenge as well, been struggling with weight since I was 11 years old. I am now 37, mother of 2 and a Disney Maniac. My goal is to loose around 45lbs. Let's do this


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

DO NOT let me forget the week I coach!!! My brain is on overdrive trying to get sports and school stuff kicked into high gear. 
I already have a few questions ready to go that will actually fall in line with my schedule that week. I'm really looking forward to it as long as I can remember. LOL

BTW, my questions will probably be posted pretty early in the day due to the schedule.


----------



## tigger813

EDuke98080 said:


> Can I join? I am having trouble keeping off the 20 lbs I lost 5 years ago since being diagnosed with Celiac and having to eat gluten free. I gained 5 this summer and really want to get back down to where I was! Not sure exactly what do but I am sure I will catch on as we go.
> 
> Thanks Erika



Hey Erika!!!!!

Welcome! You'll love it here! I've been here  a few years now! I'll be coaching in a few weeks! Don't hesitate to ask questions!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Hmmm... I just realized I am not on the list.  I am in, please!!  As a loser!  Hopefully a BIG loser.  

Thank you to everyone who has taken on roles to make this challenge work.    I am really looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## DopeyDame

I'm in!  despite 2 false starts in the summer challenge, I'm really excited to join the fall challenge from the beginning.
I also just bought "Run Your Butt Off" so hopefully between the two I'll get where I want go.
Thanks to everyone who is organizing this!  I'm sure it's a ton of work!


----------



## momofdjc

I'm in for the fall.  Hopefully I'll be more successful than I was during the summer.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Janis*--I have decided to stay a *maintainer*. At least for now. Still a little left over stress from the summer, so I am going to be happy to just stay where I'm at and if I lose a little bit, all the better. Thanks!

*Cam*--have a FABULOUS time! We thought the weather was glorious when we were there over the weekend--low 90s and breezy. Perfect! Mike was in heaven--he loves warm breezy days! Are you at OKW or SSR? We were at OKW and the reggae/jimmy buffett music was just what I needed to destress! Have a great time! 




EDuke98080 said:


> Can I join? I am having trouble keeping off the 20 lbs I lost 5 years ago since being diagnosed with Celiac and having to eat gluten free. I gained 5 this summer and really want to get back down to where I was! Not sure exactly what do but I am sure I will catch on as we go.
> 
> Thanks Erika


Hi Erika! I eat gf too. Since February. My celiac blood test was negative, but I was so miserable that I decided to just try gf rather than have more tests done. I am feeling much, much better, but it can be a challenge. I have a journal on the WISH boards if you would like to come over and chat.


----------



## pjlla

Wow..... I love how many new "faces" I am seeing here!  This Fall challenge should be exciting (and active!)......................P


----------



## satorifound

I am going to try to get more active this challenge.  I have been counting calories, but I know if I want to stay smaller I am going to need to start exercising.  I have such a hard time motivating myself to get up and get going.  I was doing good last challenge until I hurt my leg and then I had to stop and didn't manage to start going again.


----------



## keenercam

Rose&Mike said:


> *Cam*--have a FABULOUS time! We thought the weather was glorious when we were there over the weekend--low 90s and breezy. Perfect! Mike was in heaven--he loves warm breezy days! Are you at OKW or SSR? We were at OKW and the reggae/jimmy buffett music was just what I needed to destress! Have a great time!



Rose - I am at SSR. I was going to call today to see if there was availability to move to OKW because I also love the reggae/Jimmy Buffett music there and the whole "vibe" but I am having lunch with friends at Turf Club on Saturday and the logistics of getting there would be difficult if I am at OKW instead of SSR.  Also, I plan to walk to DTD at least once and it is easier for me to navigate from SSR due to my vision issues.  I am so glad you had beautiful weather for your weekend.  It doesn't look so great for mine, but I don't even care. LOL!  I am planning to be a vegetable, whether I am a baked spud (in the sun) or not, I will just enjoy being a spud.


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Rose - I am at SSR. I was going to call today to see if there was availability to move to OKW because I also love the reggae/Jimmy Buffett music there and the whole "vibe" but I am having lunch with friends at Turf Club on Saturday and the logistics of getting there would be difficult if I am at OKW instead of SSR.  Also, I plan to walk to DTD at least once and it is easier for me to navigate from SSR due to my vision issues.  I am so glad you had beautiful weather for your weekend.  It doesn't look so great for mine, but I don't even care. LOL!  I am planning to be a vegetable, whether I am a baked spud (in the sun) or not, I will just enjoy being a spud.



There's no place better to be a spud than at WDW!


----------



## buzz5985

amoggio816 said:


> Hello! Please count me in, I want lose to between 60 and 80 pounds by June 2012. (It's possible!!)
> I've had a really hard time with losing the twins in Feb, (my 4th and 5th baby i lost), my fiancee possibly having meningitis (March) and just found out at 4am this morning that he has an inflamed muscle near his heart causing him chest pains. UGH. It's been a long road these past few years with all of that plus all of my medical problems (also a thyroid issue) that I REALLY want to look "beautiful" on my wedding day. Be CLOSE (if i lose 80 i'll be 3 pounds away) from when I first started dating my fiancee 8 years ago today.



Welcome!!!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi there, count me in!
> 
> Thank you for hosting. I like the Fall Hayride to Success



Your very welcome, thank you for keeping track of the weights.  It's great how many are jumping on board.  (I was wondering if anyone noticed my hayride comment.  )



mackeysmom said:


> *Janis* - forgot to mention that I'll have a Birthday during the challenge - October 6th.
> 
> Good suggestion.     I am a list maker and am guilty of having lots of little pieces of paper all over the place.  I was at The Christmas Tree Shop today and picked up a heavy duty 5-subject notebook.  My plan is to use this for everything - food journal, to-do lists, shopping lists, calendar, etc.
> 
> - Laura



You birthday is noted.  If anyone else has a birthday they would like to share, please post it and we will honor you on your day.



zurgswife said:


> I'm planning on being in



Welcome!!!



seashell724 said:


> I'm back! I did a BL challenge 2 season's ago and it was great. Then I had a baby last fall/winter. I am back to my original weight but NOT my original size. I still want to lose about 8 pounds and get FIT again so my clothes will go on properly! Plus, my eating habits have gone DOWN the tubes. Big time. So, I have quite a bit to work on: Overall Fitness, Eating habits and weight loss. I am really looking forward to gaining inspiration from everyone. Just reading some of these posts has inspired me already.



Welcome back, congrats on the baby.



EDuke98080 said:


> Can I join? I am having trouble keeping off the 20 lbs I lost 5 years ago since being diagnosed with Celiac and having to eat gluten free. I gained 5 this summer and really want to get back down to where I was! Not sure exactly what do but I am sure I will catch on as we go.
> 
> Thanks Erika



Yes you can, you just joined!!!



trinaweena said:


> Well I think today was a good wat to start off the challenge. I ran 3.25 miles, the farthest i have ever run! I started running about 9 weeks ago and this is a huge accomplishment for me.
> 
> Other than I've got day 1 of 3 down as far as school than work.  Tomorrow will be a tougher day at work but hopefully i can manage.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow



Very good!!!



jaelless said:


> looks like the Fall Challenge is going to be very busy. Everytime I look here there are more and more people signing up. That is so kewl!!!



Every time I log on, there are more people!!!



pickles521 said:


> I'm in.  I did a Challenge a couple of years ago and had a great time.  Now's as good a time as any to admit i need a little extra motivation!



Welcome back.



Belle-To-Be said:


> Having surgery on Thursday, 9/8. Doubt I'll feel like doing anything except sleep on Friday 9/9.  Can I send it early (Wed) or late (over the weekend)?  Thanks.



Yes you can.



kollerbear said:


> Hi-- I'd like to sign up for the Fall Challenge as a loser, please! I've lost about 10 pounds so far, and have another 37 to go. Four of my best friends are getting married next year, and I'll be in a lot of photos!!! I guess somewhere along the line I realized that--oh, gosh--my life is happening NOW... when did I gain all this weight??? Oh, and I'd really like to be able to buy work pants that fit me so I'm not freezing in skirts all winter long...
> 
> My WDW-skeptical boyfriend has agreed that if I lose the weight and maintain it, we get to go to WDW in Fall 2013!! (Has anyone been this excited for a trip a FULL TWO YEARS IN ADVANCE? )
> 
> Oh--and I'm a vegetarian--for anyone who is veg or veg-curious, I'd love to compare tips and recipes...



Welcome.  



akhaloha said:


> Aloha!  Please sign me up as a loser!  This will be my first time - I hope to see great results!



WElcome.



AUdisneyDad said:


> I would like to join also as a loser.





Michele said:


> Signed up yesterday, this will be my 1st challenge.
> 
> Overall my weight loss goal is 50 lbs, but I would love to lose 15 lbs during this fall challenge.
> 
> Looking forward to joining in, but I'm not real sure what it is that I'm doing yet.  I know to send in my weight on Friday and I guess just keep checking this thread for further instructions after that, right?



Yes - there will be reminders about the weigh in's, etc.  



Desiree said:


> Please sign me up also as a loser!  Looking forward to this!



You are signed up!!



yulilin3 said:


> I'm in. First challenge as well, been struggling with weight since I was 11 years old. I am now 37, mother of 2 and a Disney Maniac. My goal is to loose around 45lbs. Let's do this



Welcome!!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> DO NOT let me forget the week I coach!!! My brain is on overdrive trying to get sports and school stuff kicked into high gear.
> I already have a few questions ready to go that will actually fall in line with my schedule that week. I'm really looking forward to it as long as I can remember. LOL
> 
> BTW, my questions will probably be posted pretty early in the day due to the schedule.



I will send out reminders for the coaching.  When would the coaches like the reminders - I don't want to be a pain.    A week in advance, or the Wednesday before??  Let me know.



keenercam said:


> Hmmm... I just realized I am not on the list.  I am in, please!!  As a loser!  Hopefully a BIG loser.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has taken on roles to make this challenge work.    I am really looking forward to getting to know everyone.



You are on the list now!!



DopeyDame said:


> I'm in!  despite 2 false starts in the summer challenge, I'm really excited to join the fall challenge from the beginning.
> I also just bought "Run Your Butt Off" so hopefully between the two I'll get where I want go.
> Thanks to everyone who is organizing this!  I'm sure it's a ton of work!



Welcome



momofdjc said:


> I'm in for the fall.  Hopefully I'll be more successful than I was during the summer.



That's what we are here for - to support each other through "thick and thin".



Rose&Mike said:


> *Janis*--I have decided to stay a *maintainer*. At least for now. Still a little left over stress from the summer, so I am going to be happy to just stay where I'm at and if I lose a little bit, all the better. Thanks!



I put you down for a maintainer.  

I have a really good feeling about this Challenge.  

Janis


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Count me in as a LOSER! 

I'm not going to be able to turn my weight in until next Friday. Our household goods are getting packed up tomorrow for our move. I can hear Alan upstairs as I type this taping up more boxes. 

I fell off the band wagon during the summer challenge because I was so busy getting ready to make this move. I'm hoping that being in a new location (and having a brand new inground pool) will help me. I also will have a fitness center in my brand new subdivision. I'm determined to get weight off this go around.


----------



## thunderbird1

All right, I'm going to bite the bullet and join you all! It's been a challenging year in our house, and I handled it poorly and managed to gain a bunch of weight. I'm not exactly sure how much--I guess I'll find out on Friday, lol. Please add me to the list as a *loser*.

Thanks Rose&Mike for posting this on the DISUnplugged board. It was the kick I needed to finally get over to check out the WISH board after hearing so many great things about it.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Belle-To-Be said:


> Having surgery on Thursday, 9/8. Doubt I'll feel like doing anything except sleep on Friday 9/9.  Can I send it early (Wed) or late (over the weekend)?  Thanks.



Sure thing, you can send it when you are ready and best of luck with a speedy recovery after your surgery


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm so excited for Friday. I have been busy prepping Healthy Habits and cannot wait to unveil my new plan.

I was ecstatic to read that some of you have new notebooks, etc. Mine is waiting anxiously to be used by the milisecond. 

Here is another hint: Spend a few minutes taking note of what you have in the house for food and exercise equipment/DVDs, etc. Also, check your calendar for upcoming events, business trips, etc. And, finally, don't worry. For those of you who "know" me, I can be wordy.  I promise you that I will explain everything.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hi everyone, I'm in!  I need to do this and have decided to work toward doing a 1/2 marathon at Disney in 2013 so I need to get this done!


----------



## pickles521

kollerbear said:


> <snip>
> 
> Oh--and I'm a vegetarian--for anyone who is veg or veg-curious, I'd love to compare tips and recipes...



Hi!

I'm not sure if this should maybe be a PM, but maybe someone else can chime in too!  I'm not veg, and not really intending to go veg, but I have a specific question.  I travel weekly (leave Monday morning, home Thursday night) so I spend at least 3 nights a week in a hotel.  It's an efficiency so I have a fridge, two burners and a microwave.  I just started bringing my cat with me (an incredibly good idea!  I'm so grateful the hotel allows it!) so I have a bit of a garbage problem.  I can't leave meat in the garbage can overnight because Barney gets curious.  I know I could just shove it in a cabinet or something, but then I forget about it.

So - I thought I'd go vegie (or vegie-ish?) while I'm in the hotel.  I work 12 - 14 hours a day, so I'm looking for quick and easy.  Right now I'm eating salad - spring mix with kidney and/or garbanzo beans - and really enjoy it, but not twice a day 3 days a week!  I love pasta and it is my normal meatless go-to meal, but I'm trying to cut down on white flour and I HATE whole-wheat pasta.  I usually take some vegies to lunch - carrots, cukes, peas in the pod - what the heck are those things called??  I'm looking for something easy to pack for lunch (usually not refrigerated at work) and easy and super quick to eat when I get home at 9pm.  I guess I could pack lunch and dinner for work, but then I feel like a packhorse going into work!

Do you have any really good, really easy vegie recipes that might work for me?  I've also considered cooking at home and bringing it with me since I drive.  I'm open to non-meatless suggestions as well, I just need to keep the interesting-to-Barney garbage to a minimum, so especially no seafood!  He goes bonkers over the little packets that tuna come in!


----------



## kollerbear

pickles521 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not sure if this should maybe be a PM, but maybe someone else can chime in too!  I'm not veg, and not really intending to go veg, but I have a specific question.



Hey! Thanks for the challenge... I hope I can help you and I picked out a few of my favorite recipes. I admit they are more involved than a quick no-cook salad though--but it's hard doing healthy, very quick, no-oven vegetarian without pasta... usually in those cases I'd probably do Lean Cuisine or something microwaveable from Morningstar Farms! But I do have a few suggestions that I posted in my WISH Journal...


----------



## jaelless

ok I am all fired up and ready for the challenge to start. I am totally going to be the biggest loser here  sounds funny to say that. Fall weather is in effect outside so get to walk again and planning all sorts of healthy dishes to facilitate weight loss. Plus I think any pound lost should count as two due to holidays when it is normal to gain about 20. That totally makes sense to me


----------



## disneycr8zy

Is it too late to join?  If not, I'd really like to join (as a loser) for the fall.  I have a trip to WDW in early November which will be a challenge, but then everyday is a challenge!


----------



## pjlla

Hi all!  No time to read here, since I spent my morning computer time on the Summer challenge thread.  Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD Morning!!! .............P


----------



## kollerbear

jaelless said:


> Plus I think any pound lost should count as two due to holidays when it is normal to gain about 20. That totally makes sense to me


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

I'm back on the wagon my friends!!! Sign me up for the fall challenge!!  I feel so bad that I neglected all of you this summer   I'm still gluten free (it's been 4 months and I am still learning!) and the pounds are not coming off (way too much ice cream!). I can't wait to begin and get back in the loop here!!


----------



## lisah0711

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hi everyone, I'm in!  I need to do this and have decided to work toward doing a 1/2 marathon at Disney in 2013 so I need to get this done!



 So nice to see you, Vija! 



pickles521 said:


> I'm not sure if this should maybe be a PM, but maybe someone else can chime in too!  I'm not veg, and not really intending to go veg, but I have a specific question.



We do have a BL recipe thread that you might want to check out.  Sounds like you got some good ideas from *kollerbear!* 



jaelless said:


> ok I am all fired up and ready for the challenge to start. I am totally going to be the biggest loser here  sounds funny to say that. Fall weather is in effect outside so get to walk again and planning all sorts of healthy dishes to facilitate weight loss. Plus I think any pound lost should count as two due to holidays when it is normal to gain about 20. That totally makes sense to me



Nice to see you ready to rock n' roll! 



disneycr8zy said:


> Is it too late to join?  If not, I'd really like to join (as a loser) for the fall.  I have a trip to WDW in early November which will be a challenge, but then everyday is a challenge!



 Never too late to join a BL challenge!  



pjlla said:


> Hi all!  No time to read here, since I spent my morning computer time on the Summer challenge thread.  Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD Morning!!! .............P



Good morning to you, *Pam,* and thank you! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm back on the wagon my friends!!! Sign me up for the fall challenge!!  I feel so bad that I neglected all of you this summer   I'm still gluten free (it's been 4 months and I am still learning!) and the pounds are not coming off (way too much ice cream!). I can't wait to begin and get back in the loop here!!



*Karen,* so happy to see you, too.    We were wondering how you have been!  

It's wonderful to see so many folks!    I will be posting our first QOTD (Question of the Day) later this afternoon.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm so excited for Friday. I have been busy prepping Healthy Habits and cannot wait to unveil my new plan.
> 
> I was ecstatic to read that some of you have new notebooks, etc. Mine is waiting anxiously to be used by the milisecond.
> 
> Here is another hint: Spend a few minutes taking note of what you have in the house for food and exercise equipment/DVDs, etc. Also, check your calendar for upcoming events, business trips, etc. And, finally, don't worry. For those of you who "know" me, I can be wordy.  I promise you that I will explain everything.



OHHHHHH, now I'm intrigued!!! 



disneycr8zy said:


> Is it too late to join?  If not, I'd really like to join (as a loser) for the fall.  I have a trip to WDW in early November which will be a challenge, but then everyday is a challenge!



It's never to late to join!!!! Welcome aboard!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm back on the wagon my friends!!! Sign me up for the fall challenge!!  I feel so bad that I neglected all of you this summer   I'm still gluten free (it's been 4 months and I am still learning!) and the pounds are not coming off (way too much ice cream!). I can't wait to begin and get back in the loop here!!




Woohoo!!!! welcome back Karen!!!!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hey everyone!!

This is going to be short because it takes really long to make posts from my Blackberry. Re reading and responding when we get to the hotel tonight. 

I am sitting out in the front yard enjoying one of my last few beautiful days in TX. We have had a pool table come out and take apart the table and crate it. The packers are busy packing up the house. The kitchen is packed, the living room is almost done, and they will start on our bedroom shortly.


----------



## liesel

I'm back as a loser, count me in!

 to all the new participants, what a great turnout!

I was going to volunteer to be the new WIN coach, but I see you found someone.  Fantastic!


----------



## ougrad86

I'll give it a go!  With Weight Watchers Online, but can always use new motivation.  I lost 55 lbs for a trip to WDW 2 years ago, have gained back 25.  Planning another trip to WDW/US in April and want to be looking good and in good shape to tackle the parks !

I've been on my diet since Tuesday and still dealing with the feel hungry all the time phase.  Once I get past that, I plan to start exercising again!


----------



## Zoesmama03

I'm getting really scared for my starting weigh in tomorrow.   I think I'm up AGAIN!   AHH  All this "holiday" eating over the weekend.  I did swim for an hour yesterday but not quite as much lap swimming as I had done the last time we went. Thinking of going today again now that I got a working key and no worrying about gong through the office and getting locked out like we did before.  


I'm trying tostick to more whole foods to keep sodium down so I can see just how much its causing of this high heart rate and rounds of crazy symptoms.  I HAVE to get some weight off and praying I can feeling better after I get 30-40 lbs off.  I know it may take a lot more to come off the meds for good(except my dumb allergy meds) but I will fight for this.  I'd like to feel normal again and be able to go about my normal life again.  Hopefully when I do make an appointment to see her I can ask about exercising stronger what would be a safe high heartrate as I know when I exercise it can go SUPER high. She had asked if they ran EKG and I said no but they did a 24 holter(same as EKG for most part) and she said there was only one bleep and its normal reading.  All my blood work was normal.  My triglycerides were still a few points on high side but nothing to worry about she said. Thyroid and blood sugars still good.  Can't wait for the mystery to be solved though with this health stuff.


----------



## buzz5985

Thank you Connie96 for developing the WIN! Challenge.  And a special thank you goes out to satorifound for tracking the results for the Fall BL Challenge.  Tomorrow is the day to send in your measurements.  Below are the instructions.

The WIN! Challenge (Whittle Inches Now!)

WIN! is here for us to challenge ourselves to achieve fit and healthy bodies!! In addition to reporting your official weigh-in each week, you can measure your success in terms of inches. Many of you may be doing this anyway, but as an incentive to those of us who need incentive (like ME!!) we can now challenge each other by reporting percent-of-inch-loss just as our Top Ten(-ish) weight-losers are determined each week. 

Since the WIN! is optional, no one will be dropped for not reporting and there is no need to be excused from measuring. All stats will simply be based on who does report in. Weekly Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of change between the current and previous WIN! numbers reported by each participant. When measurements are reported after having skipped the previous time(s), the percent loss will be divided over the missed weeks. Final Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of difference between the final and originally reported measurements. If you miss the first scheduled reporting day, just jump in anytime and that will be your original measurement for the remaining weeks.

I will be recording measurements and posting the WIN! report on a 3-week interval.  The challenge is a little shorter this time around, so the last reporting date is only 2 weeks from the previous.These dates correspond to the current Friday weigh-in schedule:
September 9
September 30
October 21
November 11
December 2
December 16

There will be a reminder post, so as long as you hang around here you shouldnt have to worry too much about forgetting. Since taking measurements requires more time that just stepping on the scale, Im sure many of us will do this part over the designated weekend. Measurements can be reported up thru the following Monday, and results should be posted on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Heres how were gonna do it:
Take a measurement at each of these locations:
Left or Right Upper Arm (stick with the same one for subsequent measurements!!) 
Bust or Chest 
Waist 
Hips 
Left or Right Thigh (remember which one for next time!) 
Add these five measurements together 
Send only the sum of the measurements to me (satorifound
) via Private Message 

If you need more information or tips about how to measure, please refer to How to Take Body Measurements (from sparkpeople.com).

If you still have questions, please feel free to PM me or post in the thread and well try to get you the info you need to participate.

Whether or not you choose to participate in this optional challenge, Id like to encourage EVERYONE  especially anyone new to this thread  to take your measurements at the very beginning. This is something so many of us never did when we first started losing weight and I think were fairly unanimous in wishing we had that information to encourage us in our continued loss and maintenance.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

The movers left about an hour ago. The truck driver is here now taking inventory of everything we have. Then we are going to finish packing little things, make sure animals are ok for the night, go grab dinner, and head to the hotel.


----------



## lisah0711

*Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*  

Thanks to Janis, Sue, CC and satorifound (sorry I don't know your first name) for taking care of us this challenge.  

I am Lisa and I will be your coach this week.  

As the challenge starts there are just a few things that you need to do:

1.  PM your beginning weight to our lovely weightkeeper, dvccruiser76.

2.  PM your beginning WIN! numbers to satorifound (if you are doing WIN!) 

3.  Keep an eye out for CC's post about HH (Healthy Habits) this week (if you are doing HH)

I am in the Pacific Time Zone so will try and post the QOTD for each day the day before so you Easterners will have something to read in the morning.

*QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *

All right let's get this party started!


----------



## buzz5985

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Count me in as a LOSER!
> 
> I'm not going to be able to turn my weight in until next Friday. Our household goods are getting packed up tomorrow for our move. I can hear Alan upstairs as I type this taping up more boxes.
> 
> I fell off the band wagon during the summer challenge because I was so busy getting ready to make this move. I'm hoping that being in a new location (and having a brand new inground pool) will help me. I also will have a fitness center in my brand new subdivision. I'm determined to get weight off this go around.



Good luck with the move.  



thunderbird1 said:


> All right, I'm going to bite the bullet and join you all! It's been a challenging year in our house, and I handled it poorly and managed to gain a bunch of weight. I'm not exactly sure how much--I guess I'll find out on Friday, lol. Please add me to the list as a *loser*.
> 
> Thanks Rose&Mike for posting this on the DISUnplugged board. It was the kick I needed to finally get over to check out the WISH board after hearing so many great things about it.



Welcome!!!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hi everyone, I'm in!  I need to do this and have decided to work toward doing a 1/2 marathon at Disney in 2013 so I need to get this done!



Wow!!!  Now that's a goal to work towards.



disneycr8zy said:


> Is it too late to join?  If not, I'd really like to join (as a loser) for the fall.  I have a trip to WDW in early November which will be a challenge, but then everyday is a challenge!



It's never too late.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm back on the wagon my friends!!! Sign me up for the fall challenge!!  I feel so bad that I neglected all of you this summer   I'm still gluten free (it's been 4 months and I am still learning!) and the pounds are not coming off (way too much ice cream!). I can't wait to begin and get back in the loop here!!



Welcome Back.



liesel said:


> I'm back as a loser, count me in!
> 
> to all the new participants, what a great turnout!
> 
> I was going to volunteer to be the new WIN coach, but I see you found someone.  Fantastic!



Welcome Back.  



ougrad86 said:


> I'll give it a go!  With Weight Watchers Online, but can always use new motivation.  I lost 55 lbs for a trip to WDW 2 years ago, have gained back 25.  Planning another trip to WDW/US in April and want to be looking good and in good shape to tackle the parks !
> 
> I've been on my diet since Tuesday and still dealing with the feel hungry all the time phase.  Once I get past that, I plan to start exercising again!



Welcome.

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*
> 
> Thanks to Janis, Sue, CC and satorifound (sorry I don't know your first name) for taking care of us this challenge.
> 
> I am Lisa and I will be your coach this week.
> 
> As the challenge starts there are just a few things that you need to do:
> 
> 1.  PM your beginning weight to our lovely weightkeeper, dvccruiser76.
> 
> 2.  PM your beginning WIN! numbers to satorifound (if you are doing WIN!)
> 
> 3.  Keep an eye out for CC's post about HH (Healthy Habits) this week (if you are doing HH)
> 
> I am in the Pacific Time Zone so will try and post the QOTD for each day the day before so you Easterners will have something to read in the morning.
> 
> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> All right let's get this party started!




I would like everyone to go to the first page of this thread and make sure I have your name down as a participant.  I don't want to miss anyone.  

Janis


----------



## RedRosePrincess

I'm going to join in on my first BL challenge as a loser.


----------



## rafikifan2911

Ohh Im excited about this too. I want to join in as a looser!!! Thanks


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*karen - *so good to see you again! i was wondering where you were! glad you're back! 

*lisa - *excited to have you back as a coach - of COURSE i'll be away for most of it. doh! i'll answer the QOTD tomorrow. just wanted to pop in here so my name doesn't get lost - so many new folks!! 

*sue - *just fyi, i'm not going to send in my weights each week during this challenge but will start doing so post-baby. 

*disneywedding - *good luck with the move! safe travels!

*linda - *my bday is 2 days before yours. did you konw that oct. 5th is the most common birthday in the country? more people have that birthday than any other day...guess alot of people get busy on new year's eve!! 

i'm going to be MIA for the first week of the challenge b/c we'll be in disney. squeeee! haven't packed yet but will probably do that tomorrow. we don't leave til sunday morning so i still have time. we're staying in a 1br at BLT so i'm not planning on packing much since we can do laundry. 

have a great evening all!


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*
> 
> Thanks to Janis, Sue, CC and satorifound (sorry I don't know your first name) for taking care of us this challenge.
> 
> I am Lisa and I will be your coach this week.
> 
> As the challenge starts there are just a few things that you need to do:
> 
> 1.  PM your beginning weight to our lovely weightkeeper, dvccruiser76.
> 
> 2.  PM your beginning WIN! numbers to satorifound (if you are doing WIN!)
> 
> 3.  Keep an eye out for CC's post about HH (Healthy Habits) this week (if you are doing HH)
> 
> I am in the Pacific Time Zone so will try and post the QOTD for each day the day before so you Easterners will have something to read in the morning.
> 
> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> All right let's get this party started!



Whooo!!!  First to answer!  Maybe this will bode well for my success 

Well, my name is Kaiti, and my goals for this challenge are to lose another ten pounds.  I lost a little more than that on the Summer Challenge.  I can't wait to get started!!


----------



## satorifound

dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm going to be MIA for the first week of the challenge b/c we'll be in disney. squeeee! haven't packed yet but will probably do that tomorrow. we don't leave til sunday morning so i still have time. we're staying in a 1br at BLT so i'm not planning on packing much since we can do laundry.
> 
> have a great evening all!



Me too!  Well, not staying at the BLT, but will be in Disney for the week and leaving Sunday.  Gonna need to hit the gym super hard when I get back.


----------



## satorifound

buzz5985 said:


> Thank you Connie96 for developing the WIN! Challenge.



I would also like to thank Connie96.  I found keeping track of my measurements really motivating last challenge.  Especially noting the change in numbers.  Sometimes your weight doesn't feel like it is moving, but your measurements show change.  Thank you.


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *


*

I guess now is as good a time as ever to (re)introduce all of you to my wordiness. 

My names is Christina, but everyone here and pretty much everywhere else, calls me CC (like see-see). I will be coaching Healthy Habits for my 3rd time. I have been trying to lose weight since Sept. 2008. I packed on about 50 lbs during my second year of teaching and then lost a lot during grad school. I then gained a lot back for various reasons, including taking a medication. I was up and down for a while (although never at goal) and then went back up again. I am now over 50 lbs gained. I have since changed doctors (one of my best decisions ever ) and am taking the meds I need with no side effects. Actually, there is some likelihood of weight loss.

Last week, I saw an allergist. I was recently diagnosed with a latex allergy and my PCP thought an allergist should decide if I need an Epi-Pen. My allergist is wonderful and he works in a practice where you meet all the doctors, nurses, etc. so that it's easy and comfortable to see anyone whenever you need an appointment.  He recommended allergy testing and, after a few rounds of testing, I learned I am allergic to wheat, rice, oats, hazelnuts, cashews, and oysters. The first 3 are the ones I am worried about; I can't remember the last time I even looked at an oyster.  I have allergic eczema. I am on an avoidance of those 6 allergens for a month or more and then we'll decide how to proceed. It's been very interesting to learn all this at age 27. 

That's me in a "nutshell."  Can't wait to meet all of you!

Have a great week everyone!

CC*


----------



## satorifound

QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011: Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.

My name is Sacha and have been been on the diet bandwagon since late April this time.  Things have been going really well mostly, with a few periods of stagnation thrown in there.  A big goal for me this challenge is to get back to the gym.  I really want to tone myself up.  I have lost 35 or so pounds so far, but I feel SO flabby.  People tell me I look great, but I still feel fat.  I think that starting my work out routine again would help me to feel better about myself.


----------



## satorifound

cclovesdis said:


> I guess now is as good a time as ever to (re)introduce all of you to my wordiness.
> 
> My names is Christina, but everyone here and pretty much everywhere else, calls me CC (like see-see). I will be coaching Healthy Habits for my 3rd time. I have been trying to lose weight since Sept. 2008. I packed on about 50 lbs during my second year of teaching and then lost a lot during grad school. I then gained a lot back for various reasons, including taking a medication. I was up and down for a while (although never at goal) and then went back up again. I am now over 50 lbs gained. I have since changed doctors (one of my best decisions ever ) and am taking the meds I need with no side effects. Actually, there is some likelihood of weight loss.
> 
> Last week, I saw an allergist. I was recently diagnosed with a latex allergy and my PCP thought an allergist should decide if I need an Epi-Pen. My allergist is wonderful and he works in a practice where you meet all the doctors, nurses, etc. so that it's easy and comfortable to see anyone whenever you need an appointment.  He recommended allergy testing and, after a few rounds of testing, I learned I am allergic to wheat, rice, oats, hazelnuts, cashews, and oysters. The first 3 are the ones I am worried about; I can't remember the last time I even looked at an oyster.  I have allergic eczema. I am on an avoidance of those 6 allergens for a month or more and then we'll decide how to proceed. It's been very interesting to learn all this at age 27.
> 
> That's me in a "nutshell."  Can't wait to meet all of you!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> CC



Wow!  I can't imagine going without all those grains.  That must be really difficult.  Good luck to you this go round!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed
This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! 

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 1: Beauty and the Beast

Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss. With Belle in mind, here are this weeks Healthy Habits.

For All 7 Days:

1. Take out your new journal and write todays date on the top of the page. It helps me if I write the day of the week too. Write the numbers 1-8 on the next line. Every time you drink 8 oz. of water, cross off a number. *Your Habit is to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water per day.*

2. As you go about your day, write down everything you eat. You can count calories, carbs, WW points, etc. at your discretion. *This week, your Habit is to write down all the foods and caloric beverages you drink.* (AKA, if you add sugar to your coffee, write it down!)

3. Knowing about weight loss approaches, exercise options, healthy food ideas, and more can be very helpful. *Each day, read about something health related.* It can be a new recipe that has a full serving of veggies in it, a workout that burns 200 calories, or a stress-busting technique. Make sure that what you read matters to you. I highly encourage you to write down what you read in your journal as well as a quick summary of it.

4. Belle has unlimited passion for life and amazing, admirable compassion for others. It is so important that we have this compassion for ourselves. Belle truly has the Beauty from inside. *At the end of each day, write in your journal one positive aspect of your day.* It doesnt have to be long or detailed, but I know for me, it helps to be specific. For example, if eating breakfast is usually a challenge, a good, specific, positive part of your day is I ate breakfast today. My hope is that by the end of the week, you are writing I ate a banana and some yogurt for breakfast today.

Mini-Challenges:

1. Be Our Guest: Plan *one* 3-course meal that incorporates whole grains, a full serving of veggies, lean protein(s), and at least ½ serving of fruit and/or dairy. Your 3 courses should be a salad/appetizer course, followed by an entrée, and then dessert. Set the table so that you feel honored, regal-like, and indulge in a meal that is satisfying and on plan. (This is why I suggested that you look around to see what you have for food.) Hint: Use #3 to help you plan this meal.

2. Plan your exercise for the remainder of the month of September.
Hint: Use your calendar to schedule your workouts just like teacher conferences or pot-luck dinners. (This is why I suggested that you scan your calendar for upcoming events.)

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## cclovesdis

satorifound said:


> Wow!  I can't imagine going without all those grains.  That must be really difficult.  Good luck to you this go round!



Thanks for the support! I am doing well so far. I am becoming even more of a label reader. It is amazing what foods have wheat in them.  I did find a cornflake-style cereal that is growing on me and relatively similar in stats to other cereals. I have yet to try a few other products I bought. So far, I am sticking mostly to foods that are naturally wheat-free/GF, rice-free, and oat-free. I am addicted to salads!

All of you from the Summer Challenge were so supportive last week when I was being tested and heard the results. Thank you so much! 

Kathy: How is DS?


----------



## Rose&Mike

*September 9, 2011
Welcome to Clean up the Clutter! *


Buffy (BernardandMissBianca) and I will be hosting Clean up the Clutter on an alternating basis. I am the host for the first week.

Each week we are going to work on cleaning up the clutter in your life. I have found that if my environment is in order I eat better, take better care of myself and am more likely to stick with my schedule—including getting in those workouts and cooking those healthy meals. This is not designed to cause you more stress, but rather alleviate the stress a little. Have you ever looked around your house and just felt so overwhelmed you didn’t know where to start? Well we are going to start with baby steps. And the prize at the end??? A more organized life.

I think that the key to having a more organized environment are quick daily tasks. For instance it takes me two minutes to dust my room if I do it once a week. If I let it go it takes me 15+ minutes because everything is coated in yuck and I have to take everything off and dust it individually, often multiple times. So if we all establish some good habits and have a list of ongoing tasks, it will make being organized that much easier. Remember this is a process. 

Each week we will have daily tasks to work on and a more time consuming weekly task. We will start small and add on. Each week you will just add the new tasks into what you are already doing. You can adapt things to what works for you. And we’d love to hear your thoughts on what is going well and what isn’t. We will also try to provide a motivational article.
Here’s the article I found for this week. 

It’s called: What are you really holding onto and why?
http://silverandgrace.com/what-are-you-really-holding-on-to…and-why

So here are your tasks for the first week:

*Daily:*
*Task 1 No dishes in the sink at bedtime.* Everything is either in the dishwasher or washed and put away. Try to find some time over the weekend to really, really scrub your kitchen sink. This is a great motivator for keeping it clean. If at all possible empty your dishwasher before you go to bed or before you go to work each day so that all the breakfast dishes can go in right away. If you don’t have a dishwasher, you can use a drying rack overnight, but put everything away in the morning.  This is a daily task. You will be amazed at how nice it is to come home/get up to an empty sink. Nothing makes a kitchen look messier than a sink full of dirty dishes. During the weekend, dishes go in the dishwasher as you use them.  

*Task 2 Make your bed every day.*

*Weekly task*
*Pick a day to wash sheets and towels.* Same day every week. Again, this is a very simple task, but one that will make a big difference. I wash sheets and towels every Wednesday. I love clean sheets.

Start thinking ahead to the mail that is coming in your house and how you handle it. This is a tough and ongoing battle for me. And one where I feel overwhelmed very quickly.

Have a great week!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*
> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *



Hi! I'm Gretchen. I'm a senior (I skipped a year) in college studying audiology. While I've always been a bit overweight, I managed to gain about 40 pounds in my freshman and sophomore years, and finally took the initiative to get it off. I joined Weight Watchers in June, and have lost about 15 pounds. 

Some goals for the challenge: Exercise at least 3 times a week. For me this includes going to the gym to use the elliptical and nautilus machines, giving a campus tour, or going to a Zumba or Yoga class. I am going to Disney in 29 days, and I would like to lost at least 4 more pounds before then. 

I'm excited to get to know all the new people and continue chatting with everyone from the summer thread! 



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 1: Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss. With Belle in mind, here are this weeks Healthy Habits.



I love the revamped version already! And great choice to start with Beauty and the Beast. Belle is my favorite, of course.



Rose&Mike said:


> *September 9, 2011
> Welcome to Clean up the Clutter! *
> 
> *Daily:*
> *Task 1 No dishes in the sink at bedtime.*
> *Task 2 Make your bed every day.*
> 
> *Weekly task*
> *Pick a day to wash sheets and towels.*



I like this! We are pretty good about running the dishwasher every night here. I'm getting better about making my bed every day, and I try to wash my sheets and towels at least every two weeks.


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*
> 
> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> All right let's get this party started!



I am Jenni and I am here to be a big loser LOL I would love to lose about 30 lbs by end of year. That is a lofty goal, but it is what I am wanting to do. I have a healthy competetive streak that I am hoping will kick in and keep me motivated through challenge. I joined at end of Summer Challenge and I loved making the top ten list, it made me try just a bit harder, so I could get on list. I was thrilled to be at #1 the last week. Totally shooting for that again. I also enjoy doing the Healthy Habits when I can. Sometimes my work schedule hinders that. Look for me on Dec 9th (my birthday by the way) to be coaching. I am looking forwward to that.


----------



## pjstevens

Hope I'm not too late to the 'party'!  We just got back from Disney very early this am.  Going to the Y tomorrow for my 'official' weigh in.  Tried to make wise choices, but the food on the Dream was so amazing, that I tried many things I would never have had at home.

Looking forward to catching up with the Fall group.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *

Hi I'm Buffy, I moderate the craft boards. Mom of 4, wife to 1, LOL. I'm 37(blech) and my weight has been an on and off issue my whole life. When I married DH I was 115ish, size 6-8, 18 years later I'm not 115ish size 16/18 in the verge of 20. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired so here I sit.

Goals for this challenge:
Stick to it to the end
Answer as many QOTD's as I can
Do the HH every week 
Clean up the Clutter!! I need to do my own challenge! LOL
Lose something and keep it off. I've decided not to put up a number up for a goal, I just want to feel better physically, mentally, and emotionally. 
Get back to running


----------



## mackeysmom

lisah0711 said:


> *Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.*



Hi  - I'm Laura, 41 and living in New York.  This is my second challenge - I only lost a few pounds during the summer challenge, but am happy that I lost quite a few inches.

One of my main goals for this challenge is to be more active on the message boards.  While I did read the Summer Challenge thread every day, I didn't post as often as I would have liked.  I also want to be an active participant in the side challenges - Healthy Habits, Clean up the clutter, etc.

During this challenge, I will be celebrating my birthday (10/6) and taking a trip to Vegas (10/16).  I'd like to be under 200 pounds (about 12 pounds away) IDEALLY by my birthday, but I'll still be thrilled if I can do it by Vegas. 

The first 21 pounds came off so quickly/easily for me, but I've been struggling with gaining/losing the same five pounds for the past three months, now.   

- Laura


----------



## kollerbear

cclovesdis said:


> For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each week’s daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.



Oh em gee.  This is awesome. I think I'm going to try to watch the movie each week to keep me in the mood!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *



*Intro:*
My name is Samantha--I'm new to this and really excited about finding the BL Challenge!! I lost 10 pounds over the summer by counting calories, and I'm hoping to lose another 37 pounds before 4 of my best friends get married next summer!! (So many dresses and photos! )

In terms of exercise, last fall I started training for the WDW marathon, and trained from 3 miles to a half marathon in 10 weeks! But it RUINED me on running, it was making me miserable!! I kind of dreaded my runs, and I was so OCD that if I missed one, I felt so guilty. Plus, I wasn't losing _any_ weight! So I decided that this time around my goals are going to be losing weight through diet first, working out (in a happy way) second.

*My goals for the Fall 2011 Challenge are:*
1) Lose another 20 pounds;
2) Do the physical and emotional work so that I'm doing 3 *happy* workouts a week by the end of the challenge;
3) Lose enough weight/inches so that I can buy two pairs of WORK PANTS by the beginning of December! (They haven't fit me well enough to buy them for 2 years. I am so cold in my skirts and tights, and I feel like I look like I'm 12!!!)

Thanks to all of the coordinators, and Lisa for coaching this week!!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Hi.  I'm Melissa.  I'm separated(long time now about 4 years) so raising my daughter alone(and with little help  ).  I love photography and music.  I enjoy playing the drums on Band Hero or strumming the guitar as I'm trying to learn some songs.  I also enjoy activities at our church and Wednesdays I will probably not be around much due to a 3+ hour event we have each Wednesday evening. I also "homeschool" my best friend's 12 year old special needs son with the K12 online curriculum.  Its been trying because he is not interested in learning to read in the least and fights it big time.  Plus the "phonics" and games are BORING and BABYish to him.  He does seem to enjoy really enjoy playing word bingo so that may have to be a regular thing for us.   

Anyway this is not my first challange but I don't have a good track record for making it through them.   I have to do it.  My health is not great and 99%(probably) is all in this weight.  I want to prevent diabetes and I know that is where I'd be heading. I believe my blood sugar levels have gone up a tad but still in normal ranges at least.  With my blood pressure under control lately with new pill I hope to keep my heart rate under control and be able to exercise at a deficit range without worry of further heart strain or troubles with my health. 

My fall goals are to track all my food everyday, eat more whole foods and keep sodium content lower preferably at or under 1500. Make exercise a habit again. And to lose 30 lbs.  With being so heavy I know I can do it if I put my faith and heart in it. 

Still scared for weigh in tomorrow morning.   I feel up PLUS I think TOM is on the way.


----------



## SunnyB1066

Hi! I'd like to join as a loser please! My name is Sunny and I need to lose quite a bit of weight but my goal for the fall challenge is 15 pounds. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## jaelless

ok I am up and starting weight sent in. I am glad to say it is 4lbs less than last Summer Challenge weight   where are all the rest of you guys?


----------



## ClassicPooh2

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I am a wife, mother of two girls age 8 and 2 and an elementary teacher.  I am in my 40's and have noticed how much harder losing the weight is and having a 2 year old who doesn't think sleep is highly important has not helped.
> 
> My goals for this challenge are:
> 1.  Lose 10 pounds (20 would even be better)
> 2.  Control the school snacking (always ask myself if I'm really hungry or stressing hungry  )
> 3.  Get in some kind of "exercise" each day.
> 4.  Work on keeping my life "uncluttered" (dishes are out of the sink and dishwasher is unloaded)  YEA for Me today!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## yulilin3

Hi everyone, my name is Yulady (pronounced like You-Lady, yeah my mom got creative) I'm originally from Venezuela and been living in the US for 15 years now. I live in Orlando, Fl, married with 2 amazing kids. My goals are to continue on a healthy journey to loose weight and feel better about myself. I have always struggled with weight and have had very bad approaches on how to deal with eat (extreme dieting, taking diet pills,etc) it would work but then I would gain it all back and some more. So this year I decided to be mindful of what I eat, limit portions and excercise. I love doing Zumba and have both DVD sets and do them 5 times a week. I also go to WDW or  UO on the weekends and walk alot.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> *September 9, 2011
> Welcome to Clean up the Clutter! *
> 
> *Weekly task*
> *Pick a day to wash sheets and towels.* Same day every week.



i do not want to even GO THERE on how many times i've forgotten to wash the sheets for a loooong time. i am going to choose wednesday as my sheet day too (well, i'll do them tomorrow since i like to have clean ones before we go on vacation). i'll just think, if rose has clean sheets, i better have them too!  



pjstevens said:


> Hope I'm not too late to the 'party'!  We just got back from Disney very early this am.  Going to the Y tomorrow for my 'official' weigh in.  Tried to make wise choices, but the food on the Dream was so amazing, that I tried many things I would never have had at home.
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with the Fall group.



welcome back! hope the dream was awesome!



mackeysmom said:


> Hi  - I'm Laura, 41 and living in New York.  This is my second challenge - I only lost a few pounds during the summer challenge, but am happy that I lost quite a few inches.



i don't know if i've asked you before but where on the island are you??



kollerbear said:


> *Intro:*
> My name is Samantha--I'm new to this and really excited about finding the BL Challenge!! I lost 10 pounds over the summer by counting calories, and I'm hoping to lose another 37 pounds before 4 of my best friends get married next summer!! (So many dresses and photos! )



going to a friend's wedding is a huge motivator. i was in a wedding a couple years ago for my friend and i was determined to not be the fat bridesmaid. took me a year but i lost 40 lbs! i just refused to walk into david's bridal and feel like a fatty!

*****************

Good morning everyone!

QOTD: my name is nancy and i live in the bronx with my husband of 5 years john, our 2 year old son thomas, and our 3 year old bulldog fiona. my weight has been up and down over the last few years - after going off BCPs i gained 40 lbs in 3 months  and after a series of tests and all that mumbo jumbo was diagnosed with PCOS and put on metformin. i hardcore dieted and worked out a ton and lost the weight in about a year. i finally became pg with my son and gained a whole bunch during that pregnancy. it took me 20 months to lose that weight - i ran the princess half in february and that helped get me in shape. i got down to my goal weight and THE NEXT DAY found out i was pregnant again!  so, i'm back up 27lbs at 29 weeks pg and will be in loser mode once baby comes again. so yeah, up down up down!

goals for the fall challenge:
-try to stay as active as possible with my walking. it's getting tougher to get out there and walk but i'll be much happier if i do!
-make better decisions. no, i'm not losing weight but that doesn't mean i needed that chinese last night!
-become very active in the de-cluttering portion of the challenge. i need to de-clutter BIG TIME!!

today is a packing and cleaning day. have to buy a bday present for a 6 year old too. the rain has finally stopped so i'm about to put on my sneakers and get the kiddo in the jogger for a walk. it's been a week since i've walked!!  gross. have a wonderful day everyone! thanks for reading my rambling. i should have put in my intro that i ramble alot!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

buzz5985 said:


> The WIN! Challenge (Whittle Inches Now!)
> 
> WIN! is here for us to challenge ourselves to achieve fit and healthy bodies!! In addition to reporting your official weigh-in each week, you can measure your success in terms of inches. Many of you may be doing this anyway, but as an incentive to those of us who need incentive (like ME!!) we can now challenge each other by reporting percent-of-inch-loss just as our Top Ten(-ish) weight-losers are determined each week.



Thank you for taking on the WIN! Challenge! I will pm my measurements this weekend. I did really well with it then just stopped measuring, but I know it does work. I'm living proof -- I weigh about what I did when the last Challenge started, but my clothes fit much better -- I zipped up pants today I hadn't been really comfortable in in awhile, and I'm wearing a dress this weekend I have never fit into before! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*
> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *



My name is Maria, and I am 43. I've been married for 18 years to a wonderful Disney Grinch , and we have one ds13, who started 8th grade yesterday. I'm a runner, I've completed six half marathons (5 at Disney ), and my next one will be the Disney Princess in February. My goals for this Challenge are to make a big dent in my weight and size loss. I coasted along for most of the summer and don't have much to show for it -- well, I have lost inches! I'm just ready for the lbs to follow. My goals are to lose 15 lbs, follow HH, Declutter, and WIN!. If I do the last 3, the first one should come naturally 



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 1: Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss. With Belle in mind, here are this weeks Healthy Habits.



Like I could resist a Challenge that includes _Belle _and _writing things down _ I am so IN!  Thanks, CC, I think this is going to be a lot of fun! I'm ready to bring on the movies  Ok, probably minus the buttery goodness 



Rose&Mike said:


> *September 9, 2011
> Welcome to Clean up the Clutter! *



Fantastic start, *Rose!* And you caught me with the dishes -- I'm rarely the last one in bed, so I just figure it's pointless -- but I wonder if I started leaving the sink clean if it might not stay that way...worth a try 

I wash my sheets and towels on Sundays. I like to feel like I'm starting the week with clean linen 

This is going to be an Awesometastic Challenge! 

Maria


----------



## Desiree

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *



Good morning everyone!

I'm Desiree (37)!  I've done TBL Challenge a few times but not in the last few years.  I've been married for 6 years now to my wonderful DH, Chris, and I have a 17 year old DD from a previous marraige.

My goals for this challenge is 30 pounds lost, exercise at least 5 times per week and journal my food.  I found this wonderful app for my android that I've been recording my weight, food and exercise in so I will definitely keep doing that.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## satorifound

Hello, I will be keeping track of our numbers and losses for WIN.  Please send me your starting measurements by PM (satorifound<---clickable).  

Here is a brief description from Connie96:

The WIN! Challenge (Whittle Inches Now!)

WIN! is here for us to challenge ourselves to achieve fit and healthy bodies!! In addition to reporting your official weigh-in each week, you can measure your success in terms of inches. Many of you may be doing this anyway, but as an incentive to those of us who need incentive (like ME!!) we can now challenge each other by reporting percent-of-inch-loss just as our Top Ten(-ish) weight-losers are determined each week.

Since the WIN! is optional, no one will be dropped for not reporting and there is no need to be “excused” from measuring. All stats will simply be based on who does report in. Weekly Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of change between the current and previous WIN! numbers reported by each participant. When measurements are reported after having skipped the previous time(s), the percent loss will be divided over the missed weeks. Final Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of difference between the final and originally reported measurements. If you miss the first scheduled reporting day, just jump in anytime and that will be your “original” measurement for the remaining weeks.

I will be recording measurements and posting the WIN! report on a 3-week interval. The challenge is a little shorter this time around, so the last reporting date is only 2 weeks from the previous.These dates correspond to the current Friday weigh-in schedule:
September 9
September 30
October 21
November 11
December 2
December 16

There will be a reminder post, so as long as you hang around here you shouldn’t have to worry too much about forgetting. Since taking measurements requires more time that just stepping on the scale, I’m sure many of us will do this part over the designated weekend. Measurements can be reported up thru the following Monday, and results should be posted on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Here’s how we’re gonna do it:
Take a measurement at each of these locations:
Left or Right Upper Arm (stick with the same one for subsequent measurements!!)
Bust or Chest
Waist
Hips
Left or Right Thigh (remember which one for next time!)
Add these five measurements together
Send only the sum of the measurements to me (satorifound<---clickable) via Private Message

If you need more information or tips about how to measure, please refer to How to Take Body Measurements (from sparkpeople.com).

If you still have questions, please feel free to PM me or post in the thread and we’ll try to get you the info you need to participate.

Whether or not you choose to participate in this optional challenge, I’d like to encourage EVERYONE – especially anyone new to this thread – to take your measurements at the very beginning. This is something so many of us never did when we first started losing weight and I think we’re fairly unanimous in wishing we had that information to encourage us in our continued loss and maintenance.


----------



## trinaweena

Well not a great way to start off the challenge. I've been working hard all week, excersizing and eating on plan and I didn't lose anything. I'm a bit dissapointed.

Now its off to my first yoga class. I hope I don't pass out from anxiety

I will do an intro tonight, have a good day all


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning Losers and Maintainers! Looks like we are off to a great start!  

Please be sure and PM those starting numbers to dvccruiser76 (Sue) and satorifound (Sacha).  Also, check the participant list at the beginning of the thread to be sure that your name is included.  If not, PM buzz5985 (Janis).  



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> All right let's get this party started!



Sorry forgot to do my intro yesterday.    I am Lisa.  I am 51 and celebrating my 18th wedding anniversary this week-end.  Our DS is 12.  I've been participating in the Disboards BL challenges since 2009.  I credit the challenges with helping me to end every year since weighing less than I started -- that had not happened for a long time.  I am one of those running folks, too.  I tried my first half marathon at the Princess this year and got to meet several of my BL friends in real life.    Then I went on to complete my first half marathon in May.  I have another next week and then I will be doing the Tinker Bell Half in January.  I've made life long friends thanks to these challenges.  My goal for this challenge is simple:  get to as close as I can to ONE-derland with the idea I will hit is in early January.  I will have to work very, very hard to do that but I will make it this time.  



RedRosePrincess said:


> I'm going to join in on my first BL challenge as a loser.



 *RedRosePrincess!*



rafikifan2911 said:


> Ohh Im excited about this too. I want to join in as a looser!!! Thanks



 *rafikifan2911*!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm going to be MIA for the first week of the challenge b/c we'll be in disney. squeeee! haven't packed yet but will probably do that tomorrow. we don't leave til sunday morning so i still have time. we're staying in a 1br at BLT so i'm not planning on packing much since we can do laundry.



Have  a wonderful time!  Can't wait to hear all about it!  



JacksLilWench said:


> Whooo!!!  First to answer!  Maybe this will bode well for my success
> 
> Well, my name is Kaiti, and my goals for this challenge are to lose another ten pounds.  I lost a little more than that on the Summer Challenge.  I can't wait to get started!!



 back, *Kaiti!*



satorifound said:


> Me too!  Well, not staying at the BLT, but will be in Disney for the week and leaving Sunday.  Gonna need to hit the gym super hard when I get back.



Have a wonderful time, *Sacha!*  Can't wait to hear all about your trip, too.  



satorifound said:


> I would also like to thank Connie96.  I found keeping track of my measurements really motivating last challenge.  Especially noting the change in numbers.  Sometimes your weight doesn't feel like it is moving, but your measurements show change.  Thank you.



This is great point!  And thank you for being WIN! coach! 



cclovesdis said:


> I guess now is as good a time as ever to (re)introduce all of you to my wordiness.



Hi CC!   I'm glad that they figured out what some of these allergies are.  Your body will feel much better once it starts to feel like it isn't always under attack.  

*I love the new HH!*   Thank you!



Rose&Mike said:


> *September 9, 2011
> Welcome to Clean up the Clutter! *
> 
> Buffy (BernardandMissBianca) and I will be hosting Clean up the Clutter on an alternating basis. I am the host for the first week.



Thank you *Rose* and *Buffy* for hosting Clean up the Clutter!    I always feel like I can use improvement in this area.  I like to have clean sheets on Sunday so I can start my week off with a fresh slate.    I have the sink habit down from the summer challenge still although I am a bit behind now as apparently our dishwasher is in need of repair or replacement.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hi! I'm Gretchen. I'm a senior (I skipped a year) in college studying audiology. While I've always been a bit overweight, I managed to gain about 40 pounds in my freshman and sophomore years, and finally took the initiative to get it off. I joined Weight Watchers in June, and have lost about 15 pounds.




Great job with your summer loss, *Gretchen*!  



jaelless said:


> I am Jenni and I am here to be a big loser LOL I would love to lose about 30 lbs by end of year. That is a lofty goal, but it is what I am wanting to do. I have a healthy competetive streak that I am hoping will kick in and keep me motivated through challenge. I joined at end of Summer Challenge and I loved making the top ten list, it made me try just a bit harder, so I could get on list. I was thrilled to be at #1 the last week. Totally shooting for that again. I also enjoy doing the Healthy Habits when I can. Sometimes my work schedule hinders that. Look for me on Dec 9th (my birthday by the way) to be coaching. I am looking forwward to that.



Hi Jenni!    I can tell that you are determined to the Biggest Loser this time.  It is great motivation to see your name on the list!  



pjstevens said:


> Hope I'm not too late to the 'party'!  We just got back from Disney very early this am.  Going to the Y tomorrow for my 'official' weigh in.  Tried to make wise choices, but the food on the Dream was so amazing, that I tried many things I would never have had at home.
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with the Fall group.



 back, *Patricia!*

BRB with more replies.


----------



## lisah0711

As I was saying . . . 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Goals for this challenge:
> Stick to it to the end
> Answer as many QOTD's as I can
> Do the HH every week
> Clean up the Clutter!! I need to do my own challenge! LOL
> Lose something and keep it off. I've decided not to put up a number up for a goal, *I just want to feel better physically, mentally, and emotionally. *Get back to running



This is a great goal, *Buffy!*   And I remember your medal from your Expedition Everest run.  I'll see you at a Disney race some day.



mackeysmom said:


> Hi  - I'm Laura, 41 and living in New York.  This is my second challenge - I only lost a few pounds during the summer challenge, but am happy that I lost quite a few inches.
> 
> One of my main goals for this challenge is to be more active on the message boards.  While I did read the Summer Challenge thread every day, I didn't post as often as I would have liked.  I also want to be an active participant in the side challenges - Healthy Habits, Clean up the clutter, etc.
> 
> During this challenge, I will be celebrating my birthday (10/6) and taking a trip to Vegas (10/16).  I'd like to be under 200 pounds (about 12 pounds away) IDEALLY by my birthday, but I'll still be thrilled if I can do it by Vegas.
> 
> The first 21 pounds came off so quickly/easily for me, but I've been struggling with gaining/losing the same five pounds for the past three months, now.
> 
> - Laura



 back, *Laura!*  There were quite a few of us who struggled this summer but I think we are all heading in the right direction again!  



kollerbear said:


> Oh em gee. This is awesome. I think I'm going to try to watch the movie each week to keep me in the mood!



 *Samantha!*  This is a great idea!  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Hi.  I'm Melissa.  I'm separated(long time now about 4 years) so raising my daughter alone(and with little help).  I love photography and music.  I enjoy playing the drums on Band Hero or strumming the guitar as I'm trying to learn some songs.  I also enjoy activities at our church and Wednesdays I will probably not be around much due to a 3+ hour event we have each Wednesday evening. I also "homeschool" my best friend's 12 year old special needs son with the K12 online curriculum.  Its been trying because he is not interested in learning to read in the least and fights it big time.  Plus the "phonics" and games are BORING and BABYish to him.  He does seem to enjoy really enjoy playing word bingo so that may have to be a regular thing for us.
> 
> Anyway this is not my first challange but I don't have a good track record for making it through them.  I have to do it.  My health is not great and 99%(probably) is all in this weight. I want to prevent diabetes and I know that is where I'd be heading. I believe my blood sugar levels have gone up a tad but still in normal ranges at least.  With my blood pressure under control lately with new pill I hope to keep my heart rate under control and be able to exercise at a deficit range without worry of further heart strain or troubles with my health.
> 
> My fall goals are to track all my food everyday, eat more whole foods and keep sodium content lower preferably at or under 1500. Make exercise a habit again. And to lose 30 lbs.  With being so heavy I know I can do it if I put my faith and heart in it.
> 
> Still scared for weigh in tomorrow morning.   I feel up PLUS I think TOM is on the way.



 back, *Melissa!*  I hope that your new meds help you to feel better.  



SunnyB1066 said:


> Hi! I'd like to join as a loser please! My name is Sunny and I need to lose quite a bit of weight but my goal for the fall challenge is 15 pounds.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.



 *Sunny!*  It's a great idea to break up your goals into smaller ones.  



jaelless said:


> ok I am up and starting weight sent in. I am glad to say it is 4lbs less than last Summer Challenge weight   where are all the rest of you guys?



Great!  Any loss is a great one in my book!   



ClassicPooh2 said:


> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I am a wife, mother of two girls age 8 and 2 and an elementary teacher.  I am in my 40's and have noticed how much harder losing the weight is and having a 2 year old who doesn't think sleep is highly important has not helped.
> 
> My goals for this challenge are:
> 1.  Lose 10 pounds (20 would even be better)
> 2.  Control the school snacking (always ask myself if I'm really hungry or stressing hungry  )
> 3.  Get in some kind of "exercise" each day.
> 4.  Work on keeping my life "uncluttered" (dishes are out of the sink and dishwasher is unloaded)  YEA for Me today!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ClassicPooh2!*  I think that there is a special place in heaven for teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my name is Yulady (pronounced like You-Lady, yeah my mom got creative) I'm originally from Venezuela and been living in the US for 15 years now. I live in Orlando, Fl, married with 2 amazing kids. My goals are to continue on a healthy journey to loose weight and feel better about myself. I have always struggled with weight and have had very bad approaches on how to deal with eat (extreme dieting, taking diet pills,etc) it would work but then I would gain it all back and some more. So this year I decided to be mindful of what I eat, limit portions and excercise. I love doing Zumba and have both DVD sets and do them 5 times a week. I also go to WDW or  UO on the weekends and walk alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yulady!*  Your name sounds so melodic!
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do not want to even GO THERE on how many times i've forgotten to wash the sheets for a loooong time. i am going to choose wednesday as my sheet day too (well, i'll do them tomorrow since i like to have clean ones before we go on vacation). i'll just think, if rose has clean sheets, i better have them too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a good motivator!    Enjoy your walk today!
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is going to be an Awesometastic Challenge!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right, my friend!
> 
> It's great to see an active start to our challenge!    I'll be back in a bit to finish off the replies.
Click to expand...


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone!  My name is Linda.  I am 44 years old.  DH (also my BFF) and I have been married for 19 years.   We have 2 beautiful, wonderful DDs.  I lost 35+ lbs. in the spring BL, only 5 lbs. lost in the summer, and have 5 lbs. to lose until I reach my goal.  However, I want to WIN some inches off certain places!!  I am an obsessive calorie counter, but I hit and miss on the exercise!  One of my goals this challenge (deja vu) is to be exercising consistently! (without excuses and grumbling)  
Nice to meet you all, and good luck!!


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Guess I'll do my intro now!

I'm Tracey (41) and I think this is my 4th challenge! I am a wife, mother of 2 girls (11 and 6), massage therapist, Herbalife Consultant and Usborne Books consultant. In the past 3 years I have lost between 45 and 55 pounds. I pretty much just held steady last challenge due to the stress in my life and the random schedule my life has during the summer. I'm raring to go now that the kids are back in school. 

Slept in again this morning and I'll get in my workout later today. Leaving work at noon so I can have some time to get stuff done before I do my carpool for the day. Ash has a special dance rehearsal for a performance that she is doing next Friday. I'll probably run to the grocery store with Izzie then.

Welcome to all of our new losers! One thing I hope to do this time around is take time everyday to read through all the posts. The thread moves so fast some days that I only have time to scan through them!

Rose- I love the idea of cleaning things out! I will try.  I got my kitchen started this morning. With working last night it didn't get cleaned yesterday at all. I think I'll pick Monday as my day to wash sheets and towels though Izzie had an accident last night so I have to wash hers when I get home later. I also pulled all the wash cloths from the bathroom to wash.

Weekend is so so in terms of busy. Both girls have soccer games in the morning 8:30 and 11:30. Not sure yet about after that. Sunday is church and probably watch some football and prepare for the next week. Going to try to plan my meals every Sunday for the following week. I usually stick to it!

Mondays are going to be totally insane this fall with soccer, dancing and now musical rehearsals for Ash. We will figure it out!

Looking forward tonight to watching Ghost Hunters, Project Runway and several MAD tv episodes that we have recorded. Sandwich steaks with onions and fries for supper.

Gotta go now! Hope everyone has a great weekend!

TTFN


----------



## faith

Hi Everyone! I am excited to lose weight with all of you.
I'm a grandma, that loves Disneyworld. Have shared some great times there with all of them.
I need to lose for health reasons and my clothes to fit better.
I have not exercised on a regular basis in a LONG time. That's my goal this week, and hopefully to lose some weight.
Most of you are probably younger than me, but hope you don't mind me joining in.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

lisah0711 said:


> *[SIZE="3[B]QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  [B][COLOR="Sienna"]Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.* [/B]
> 
> All right let's get this party started!



Hello All, my name is Tim (31).  This is my first BL challenge and I look forward to getting to know you all.  My goals are: 1) Lose 30 lbs, 2) Exercise 4 day/wk (Cardio/Wts and Yoga), 3) Run (Waddle) 3 day/wk and 4) Get Healthier.

Good Luck to you all!

Tim


----------



## Desiree

buzz5985 said:


> Send only the sum of the measurements to me (Connie96) via Private Message





satorifound said:


> Hello, I will be keeping track of our numbers and losses for WIN.  Please send me your starting measurements by PM (satorifound<---clickable).



I'm kinda confused. I pm'ed Connie96 this morning.  Do I need to send them to you as well?


----------



## Rose&Mike

mackeysmom said:


> During this challenge, I will be celebrating my birthday (10/6) and taking a trip to Vegas (10/16).  I'd like to be under 200 pounds (about 12 pounds away) IDEALLY by my birthday, but I'll still be thrilled if I can do it by Vegas.
> 
> The first 21 pounds came off so quickly/easily for me, but I've been struggling with gaining/losing the same five pounds for the past three months, now.
> 
> - Laura


Hi Laura! A new challenge is a great time to shake things up a bit. Hopefully you will be moving in the right direction again soon. And we love to celebrate "one-derland" around here!



kollerbear said:


> In terms of exercise, last fall I started training for the WDW marathon, and trained from 3 miles to a half marathon in 10 weeks! But it RUINED me on running, it was making me miserable!! I kind of dreaded my runs, and I was so OCD that if I missed one, I felt so guilty. Plus, I wasn't losing _any_ weight! So I decided that this time around my goals are going to be losing weight through diet first, working out (in a happy way) second.
> 
> [


Were you a runner before? Cause that's a brutal amount of training in 10 weeks! I don't think I would like running anymore either. Hopefully you will find something you like to do this fall.



ClassicPooh2 said:


> My goals for this challenge are:
> 1.  Lose 10 pounds (20 would even be better)
> 2.  Control the school snacking (always ask myself if I'm really hungry or stressing hungry  )
> 3.  Get in some kind of "exercise" each day.
> 4.  Work on keeping my life "uncluttered" (dishes are out of the sink and dishwasher is unloaded)  YEA for Me today!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


Isn't it amazing how nice it is to have an empty sink?



dumbo_buddy said:


> i do not want to even GO THERE on how many times i've forgotten to wash the sheets for a loooong time. i am going to choose wednesday as my sheet day too (well, i'll do them tomorrow since i like to have clean ones before we go on vacation). i'll just think, if rose has clean sheets, i better have them too!


 I think we will do a better job with sticking with the decluttering challenge this time since there are two of us handling it. I am determined to get back in the groove. I LOVE having a clean, neat house, but I get overwhelmed so easily. So I just need reminders of what to do.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Like I could resist a Challenge that includes _Belle _and _writing things down _ I am so IN!  Thanks, CC, I think this is going to be a lot of fun! I'm ready to bring on the movies  Ok, probably minus the buttery goodness
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic start, *Rose!* And you caught me with the dishes -- I'm rarely the last one in bed, so I just figure it's pointless -- but I wonder if I started leaving the sink clean if it might not stay that way...worth a try
> 
> I wash my sheets and towels on Sundays. I like to feel like I'm starting the week with clean linen
> 
> This is going to be an Awesometastic Challenge!
> 
> Maria


I thought of you as soon as I saw that it was Beauty and the Beast. Mike is good about the dishes--better than me actually. Tom not so much. It was a big struggle this summer when he was home. 



satorifound said:


> Hello, I will be keeping track of our numbers and losses for WIN.  Please send me your starting measurements by PM


Thanks!



trinaweena said:


> Well not a great way to start off the challenge. I've been working hard all week, excersizing and eating on plan and I didn't lose anything. I'm a bit dissapointed.
> 
> Now its off to my first yoga class. I hope I don't pass out from anxiety
> 
> I will do an intro tonight, have a good day all


Have fun at yoga! You can do it!



tigger813 said:


> Rose- I love the idea of cleaning things out! I will try.  I got my kitchen started this morning. With working last night it didn't get cleaned yesterday at all. I think I'll pick Monday as my day to wash sheets and towels though Izzie had an accident last night so I have to wash hers when I get home later. I also pulled all the wash cloths from the bathroom to wash.


 You all need to bug me and Buffy if we slack off on this and don't post a challenge each week!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Desiree said:


> I'm kinda confused. I pm'ed Connie96 this morning.  Do I need to send them to you as well?


satorifound is taking over WIN for this challenge.



AUdisneyDad said:


> Hello All, my name is Tim (31).  This is my first BL challenge and I look forward to getting to know you all.  My goals are: 1) Lose 30 lbs, 2) Exercise 4 day/wk (Cardio/Wts and Yoga), 3) Run (Waddle) 3 day/wk and 4) Get Healthier.
> 
> Good Luck to you all!
> 
> Tim


Welcome Tim! We love it when we have guys on the challenge. It helps to have another perspective.


----------



## Desiree

Rose&Mike said:


> satorifound is taking over WIN for this challenge.



Ok.  I saw that link on one of the first posts and it said Connie.  Just wanted to let you know!


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--
I'm Rose. Just turned 44 on the 4th. I am married and have a 20yo ds who is a junior at the University of South Carolina. GO GAMECOCKS! (I love college football!) I am a gluten free vegetarian runner. I have been up and down with weight my entire adult life. I started this journey for the last time in Jan 10. I finally realized it's a forever thing. This is my 6th challenge. I have lost ~50 pounds and have been maintaining for about a year. I hosted the last two challenges, so I'm very happy to take a backseat and just do Clean up the Clutter with Buffy this challenge.

Dec 2009





Sept 2011 (not a great pic, but I haven't downloaded all my trip pics yet)





So to make a very long story short. Last spring I developed an irregular heart beat. Did the cardiologist thing--determined everything was fine. All summer kept losing weight, kept running. Kept feeling cruddier and cruddier. My hair was falling out, I couldn't finish a sentence (brain fog), I was getting very ill after runs and would have to lay down, etc, etc. I could go on, but I won't bore you. In January I went to the doctor and she did a bunch of tests including one for celiac disease. It came back negative (which happens sometimes even if you have cd) but I decided to try gf rather than go to more doctors for more tests. And I must say it was amazing how much better I feel. I would not say things are perfect, still a few issues, but I feel like a different person. If I have even a small amount of gluten I feel horrid for days.  My hair is growing back, I'm not getting sick anymore, more energy, etc. 

So that's me in a nutshell. My next race is the W&D half in October. 

Good luck to everyone! You will get what you put in to this challenge. I have made forever friends who I know love me unconditionally. They prop me up when I need it and give me a little push when I need it. They remind me about the good things when I am feeling down. Yes, I have done the work to lose the weight, but this is the reason I have been able to be successful and keep it off even through a stressful spring and summer.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> This is a great goal, *Buffy!*   And I remember your medal from your Expedition Everest run.  I'll see you at a Disney race some day.



Thanks for the reminder *Lisa*, I need to dig my medal back out of my safety box. We packed up the RV for the hurricane and took all of our personal valuables with us. I of course packed my medal! LOL
I need to hang it back up so I can see it. 



Rose&Mike said:


> You all need to bug me and Buffy if we slack off on this and don't post a challenge each week!



YES!!! Bug us because after 4 kids this brain is a sieve! I need to be held accountable!!! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Dec 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sept 2011 (not a great pic, but I haven't downloaded all my trip pics yet)



You look amazing *Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## satorifound

aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!  My name is Linda.  I am 44 years old.  DH (also my BFF) and I have been married for 19 years.   We have 2 beautiful, wonderful DDs.  I lost 35+ lbs. in the spring BL, only 5 lbs. lost in the summer, and have 5 lbs. to lose until I reach my goal.  However, I want to WIN some inches off certain places!!  I am an obsessive calorie counter, but I hit and miss on the exercise!  One of my goals this challenge (deja vu) is to be exercising consistently! (without excuses and grumbling)
> Nice to meet you all, and good luck!!




Wow, that sounds like me.    I have a couple more kids than you but other than that...  LOL  41, married 17 years, lost 36 or so pounds since late April, obsessive calorie counter and I want to get to the gym more.  We can be BL challenge buddies.


----------



## satorifound

Desiree said:


> I'm kinda confused. I pm'ed Connie96 this morning.  Do I need to send them to you as well?



Yes, please PM them to me.  Connie96 seems to be missing.  We are hoping all is well with her.


----------



## Michele

lisah0711 said:


> Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.



Hi, I'm Michele.   This is my 1st ever BL challenge.  

I'm 47, married to my best friend and high school sweetheart for 24 years.  We have 2 DS's, 18 and 16.  I've been a stay at home mom all their lives, currently looking for a part-time job.

My goal for this challenge is to lose 14 lbs.  Overall I need to lose 50, but starting off with hopefully a reachable goal.  I need achievement to motivate me. 

I've never been a dieter, not that I didn't need it, I've been steadily putting on weight each year.  I just hate the idea of dieting and exercise.  My goal is to change my lifestyle slowly with healthy habits so that I don't feel deprived.  I think I really need this support group and guidance to get me going.  

Problem has been that DH and I both need to lose weight but we have such different views on losing.  He is an 'All or Nothing' kind of person.  He wants to wake up on a Monday morning and do everything different, eat differently, exercise every day, etc.  I know I can't do that.  I need good habits to slowly grow and become just that ...Habits.  So, we just never get started because we can't agree on a plan.  

Goals...lose 14 lbs, exercise 2 days a week - 30 min consecutively (currently no exercise) and eat 1 serving of fruit each day (I never eat fruit )


----------



## satorifound

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--
> I'm Rose. Just turned 44 on the 4th. I am married and have a 20yo ds who is a junior at the University of South Carolina. GO GAMECOCKS! (I love college football!) I am a gluten free vegetarian runner. I have been up and down with weight my entire adult life. I started this journey for the last time in Jan 10. I finally realized it's a forever thing. This is my 6th challenge. I have lost ~50 pounds and have been maintaining for about a year. I hosted the last two challenges, so I'm very happy to take a backseat and just do Clean up the Clutter with Buffy this challenge.
> 
> Dec 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sept 2011 (not a great pic, but I haven't downloaded all my trip pics yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to make a very long story short. Last spring I developed an irregular heart beat. Did the cardiologist thing--determined everything was fine. All summer kept losing weight, kept running. Kept feeling cruddier and cruddier. My hair was falling out, I couldn't finish a sentence (brain fog), I was getting very ill after runs and would have to lay down, etc, etc. I could go on, but I won't bore you. In January I went to the doctor and she did a bunch of tests including one for celiac disease. It came back negative (which happens sometimes even if you have cd) but I decided to try gf rather than go to more doctors for more tests. And I must say it was amazing how much better I feel. I would not say things are perfect, still a few issues, but I feel like a different person. If I have even a small amount of gluten I feel horrid for days.  My hair is growing back, I'm not getting sick anymore, more energy, etc.
> 
> So that's me in a nutshell. My next race is the W&D half in October.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! You will get what you put in to this challenge. I have made forever friends who I know love me unconditionally. They prop me up when I need it and give me a little push when I need it. They remind me about the good things when I am feeling down. Yes, I have done the work to lose the weight, but this is the reason I have been able to be successful and keep it off even through a stressful spring and summer.



You look great!  Congrats on the weight loss and maintaining.  I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tigger813

Desiree- WE LOVE DOCTOR WHO in my house! We have some church friends that we get together with every week or two to re-watch episodes. We miss David Tennant but are enjoying Matt Smith!

Rose- You'll have to bug me to send in my weigh ins each week! I sent in my starting one this morning. I just got so out of habit that I stopped! I will just have to make that another one of my habits!

TTFN


----------



## tiki23

I fell out of the summer challenge...I just kind of lost heart... 

But - I'm back and ready to rock as a loser!  I'm going to work to lose 12 lbs during the fall challenge.

Thanks to everyone who helps to run these challenges and to everyone on these threads who are so encouraging!


----------



## Desiree

Rose - you look FANTASTIC!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Desiree- WE LOVE DOCTOR WHO in my house! We have some church friends that we get together with every week or two to re-watch episodes. We miss David Tennant but are enjoying Matt Smith!



Oh gosh I miss DT soooo much!  Matt Smith is ok but DT is "MY" doctor!


----------



## disneycr8zy

*QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *[/QUOTE]

Hi everyone!  My name is Ruth and this is my first BL challenge.  I'm single, live with a housemate + housemates daughter & grandson (6), and do IT work for a living (translation - I sit on my bum most of the day).

A little back story - I've been overweight to obese most (if not all) of my life.  With the help of Weight Watchers I lost 50 lbs 2 years ago and have been able to maintain that loss within 5-10 lbs since then (I'm at the +10 spot beginning this challenge).  Of course - 50 is just a drop in the bucket of what I need to lose but I'm committed to doing it slowly and properly.  I'm a member of the YMCA and do a good job of 30 minutes on the elliptical at least 3 days a week, but most of the rest of the machines scare me and I haven't worked up the nerve to ask for help.  I'm signed up for small group training which begins next week but so far am the only one signed up and scared they will cancel it.  I have all of the knowledge and tools I need to do this but haven't yet found the dedication.  I will journal foods and exercises for a while but won't stick with it, allergies act up and I start eating what tastes good instead of what I should - so I'm looking forward to the HH and Clutter challenges to help me focus.  

So here are my goals and challenges for this edition of BL:

GOALS:
Lose 1-2 lbs/week using a combination of healthy eating and exercise.
Consistently journal food, water, and exercise for the duration of the contest.
Participate in HH & Clutter challenges, QOTD, & WIN measurements.

Challenges:
Family wedding next weekend 09/17
WDW trip 11/04 - 11/12
Birthday 12/05
Holidays


I've read through everything and already sent my beginning weight to Dvccruiser76 this morning.  I will measure and send numbers to satorifound for WIN tomorrow.

And a question for the rest of the BL participants...

I hate cooked vegetables.  I have always HATED cooked vegetables.  And there are quite a few that I don't enjoy raw either (broccoli, cauliflower, radishes, onions to start with).  I do enjoy salad fixings and fresh fruit.  Anybody have any tricks for getting veggie servings in without the cooked ones?

Glad to be here!  Promise future posts won't be as wordy!


----------



## Rose&Mike

disneycr8zy said:


> I hate cooked vegetables.  I have always HATED cooked vegetables.  And there are quite a few that I don't enjoy raw either (broccoli, cauliflower, radishes, onions to start with).  I do enjoy salad fixings and fresh fruit.  Anybody have any tricks for getting veggie servings in without the cooked ones?
> 
> Glad to be here!  Promise future posts won't be as wordy!


Two thoughts.

One hummus. Hummus makes a great dip for veggies. It's really easy to make or you can buy store bought. If you make it yourself there are tons of ways to sneak veggies--I even saw a recipe for beat hummus--or you can just use it for a dip for veggies. 

Two--have you tried roasting? Roasting veggies is SOOOOO different than cooking and really easy. And you can roast just about anything. If you don't like cooked veggies, I would start with roasting broccoli, cauliflower, sweet potatoes. Peppers and tomatoes and onions are really good too, but they have a different texture and if you have a texture issue, I would start with something else. Brussel sprouts are fabulous roasted. Yum! Roasting is really simple and basically involves a pan, an oven, and a little bit of olive oil. Grilling veggies is similar to roasting and produces similar results.

Also, raw spinach is packed with nutrients--it's so good for you. So you could try it raw as a snack, or just put a tiny bit of balsamic vinegar on it. I like spinach, a tiny bit of goat cheese, a tiny bit of walnuts, and a tiny bit of balsamic vinaigrette. I think I might have that for lunch! 
Hope this helps!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Hello all! My name is Jennifer, I'm 46, and a first timer to BL.  I am married with 2wonderful DS(13,15), that I homeschool.  I help out a little with DH's business as well.  


I have 2 trips to Disney planned between now and the end of the challenge so I am hoping to get 10 lbs off by the end.  Normally I would say more but the 1st trip is  4 day Dream and 4 days at F&W ,so I plan on enjoying more than I know I should.  The second is for a week(1st wk in Dec) is just to enjoy Christmas at WDW I still usually come home a litle more than when I left.


----------



## rafikifan2911

I cant seem to find the post this morning of who we need to pm with our starting weight? Is that all we need to pm today or is there something else?
Sorry for all the questions but this is my first challange. and im still pretty new to the dis boards!


----------



## bellebookworm9

rafikifan2911 said:


> I cant seem to find the post this morning of who we need to pm with our starting weight? Is that all we need to pm today or is there something else?
> Sorry for all the questions but this is my first challange. and im still pretty new to the dis boards!



PM your starting weight to dvccruiser76 - if you go to your PMs, click "Send new message"  and start to type that in the send to area, she will show up.

If you want to participate in the Whittle Inches Now challenge, the instructions for that are here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42567292&postcount=167


----------



## rafikifan2911

bellebookworm9 said:


> PM your starting weight to dvccruiser76 - if you go to your PMs, click "Send new message"  and start to type that in the send to area, she will show up.
> 
> If you want to participate in the Whittle Inches Now challenge, the instructions for that are here: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-68Wkxp2sGdM/TlJY3XR-3AI/AAAAAAAAGeo/OsYlrJmlQT8/s640/DSCN0036.JPG



Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## lovetoscrap

So excited to back in the BL!



lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*
> 
> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *


I am lovetoscrap-- but many call me LTS-- it helps prevent an unfortunate typo. . .   I moderate the Welcome Board here.  I am 41, married to an amazing, wonderful and patient man, and have 2 girls ages 11 and 15, and 2 spoiled rotten cats.

I have struggled with my weight all my adult life and have tried just about every diet there is, even worked at Jenny Craig for a while.  But weighing and measuring, counting points, eating predetermined boxed meals just doesn't work for me.  I am a strong believer in South Beach as a great way to change your eating habits for life.  I follow most all their principals except eating whole grains.  I would often get sick to my stomach when I was dieting with some really bad symptoms that would cause a lot of problems which would completely derail my efforts.  I was finally diagnosed with IBS a few years ago and since then have realized that whole grains are one of the things that make me really ill.   I went as far as to try Gluten Free because my daughter was also having a lot of problems so we did it together.  We didn't seem to have any gluten issues and she was finally also diagnosed with IBS.  So I do still eat the refined white crap  but in very limited amounts and in ways that still allow me to lose weight. 

I have some physical issues that limit my mobility so exercise is difficult but I am hoping to get back to the gym next week.  I have lost 45 pounds since about mid 2010, 25 of those were in the Spring BL Challenge here and was able to get back to ONEderland   I maintained that loss over the summer when things were just too crazy to try to keep to a losing diet so I am jumping back in at where I was when I left.  I would like to lose another 25 by the end of the year but I think realistically with the holidays I will set a goal of 15 for this challenge.  I usually lose about a pound a week.  I have about 50-60 more pounds total that need to come off.

My other goals are to get to the gym a few times a week, to have my meals planned in advance, and to spend less time on the computer and more time doing the things I should!  I am excited for the Clutter Challenge.  I am also trying to get back into a FlyLady routine.  I have started it several times in the past but never really stuck it out.  Any other FlyBabies here??





cclovesdis said:


> He recommended allergy testing and, after a few rounds of testing, I learned I am allergic to wheat, rice, oats, hazelnuts, cashews, and oysters. The first 3 are the ones I am worried about; I can't remember the last time I even looked at an oyster.  I have allergic eczema. I am on an avoidance of those 6 allergens for a month or more and then we'll decide how to proceed. It's been very interesting to learn all this at age 27.
> CC



Wow CC!  That is really pretty major to learn about at this point.  Hopefully you will see a big change in how you feel when you eliminate those, but I know it won't be easy.  



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 1: Beauty and the Beast



LOVE the new format/ideas for HH! 



jaelless said:


> I am Jenni and I am here to be a big loser LOL I would love to lose about 30 lbs by end of year. That is a lofty goal, but it is what I am wanting to do. I have a healthy competetive streak that I am hoping will kick in and keep me motivated through challenge. I joined at end of Summer Challenge and I loved making the top ten list, it made me try just a bit harder, so I could get on list. I was thrilled to be at #1 the last week. Totally shooting for that again. I also enjoy doing the Healthy Habits when I can. Sometimes my work schedule hinders that. Look for me on Dec 9th (my birthday by the way) to be coaching. I am looking forwward to that.


It sounds like you and I may be very similar   In the Spring BL I was working hard to be in the top 10 each week and wanted that #1 spot-- finally got it the last week also!  We may have to help motivate each other 



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Guess I'll do my intro now!
> 
> I'm Tracey (41) and I think this is my 4th challenge! I am a wife, mother of 2 girls (11 and 6), massage therapist, Herbalife Consultant and Usborne Books consultant. In the past 3 years I have lost between 45 and 55 pounds. I pretty much just held steady last challenge due to the stress in my life and the random schedule my life has during the summer. I'm raring to go now that the kids are back in school.
> 
> Gotta go now! Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> TTFN



Since I wasn't able to be around and keep up this summer, how is your mom doing?


----------



## ougrad86

My name is Carol, and I am over 50.  I am married over 30 years and have a 15 year old son.  Been dealing with weight issues for years, most recently lost 55 lbs and have since regained 25, so back on the losing bandwagon again!  I want to lose the 25 I gained and ideally lose 10 more after that, which will put me at the goal I set with WW when I originally lost the 55.

Started with WW again this Tuesday, and then I found this post.  Since online WW is on your own, it'll be great to follow along here and incorporate all the healthy habits into my regime!  My only problem is exercise, in that I need to be careful with high-impact: no running, jumping rope, etc.  I have arthritic knees and a trip to Disney usually involves a series of 5 shots to each knee to allow me to be comfortable (that and lots of Advil!).  Not sure how long it will work, my doctor is telling me in a few years I might need knee replacement .  So I drag out the WiiFit and do what I can.

My goals are to lose weight and start feeling better - less tired, more energy and to keep my cholesterol under control to avoid medication.  I want to keep up with my DS and his friend on our next WDW/US trip and feeling comfortable in the ride vehicles!  And long term is to keep it off.  And it is so much better for the knees!

I also tend to be quiet on the boards (social butterfly I am not), hoping I can get a little more involved with this all.


----------



## bellebookworm9

rafikifan2911 said:


> Thank you so much for the help!



No problem! Sorry, that second link was obviously not the right one. I was copying and pasting things and got confused. The link is fixed now!


----------



## RedRosePrincess

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*


Im Jessica and I am new to the challenge.  Im 26 and I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I work in finance for a non-profit organization. Im single and I live with my parents and my sister. My weight has always been a problem for me. When I went to college I gained the freshmen 15 plus 25. I then lost those 40 plus another 20 over the next 3 years but since then I gained everything I lost back plus 40 more pounds. 

My goals for this challenge are to lose 20 pounds (I need to lose more than that but I thought I would set a realistic goal), exercise at least 4 times a week, track what I eat and be mindful of what I consume. I do plan on "running" the Tinkerbell Half Marathon at DL so I am hoping that through this challenge I will be able to train adequately enough for it so I don't get swept (my biggest fear).



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 1: Beauty and the Beast


First off, I LOVE Belle. So I am very excited that her movie is the first featured for HH. I even have a journal with her on it that I plan on using during this challenge! I have already been trying to make it a habit to drink more water every day. I love the mini-challenges too! Last week, I actually thought about scheduling my workouts and putting them on my outlook calendar at work as a reminder every day to do them.

Last thing, good luck to all the losers!


----------



## trinaweena

I am seriously dumb. When I weighed myself this morning I had my clothes on! I didn't think it would make much of a difference but um it made a difference of two pounds! So i ammend my early statement. I am not feeling discourage I am feeling AWESOME! Lots of hard work this week and I have two pounds less to show for it. Staying on track today as well! Had my regular breakfast (yes i have the same breakfast every morning) and a can of healthy harvest chicken tortilla soup for lunch (i dont normally like canned soups but this is one of the better ones!)

Also, I WENT TO YOGA!!! OMG why have i not been doing this for years. Of course I had nothing to be anxious about and it was honestly so relaxing and felt so good. I really wish I had time to go twice a week but at least i will be there every friday. I'm not 100% sure of the benfits of yoga all i know is i loved it. if anyone knows and would like to share i would be more than happy to listen!

after yoga i took a nap with my puppies. this was also much needed. I've been drained all week and i havent spent anytime with the pups this week so it was nice to curl up on my nice comfty bed with the window open and just doze for an hour. Did i have other things i could have been doing? YES! did i feel guilty about it? HELL NO!!! This was just what i needed! 

Now its time to go to work  i feel goood that ive had so much relaxation time today and i hope that feeling stays with me. I'm working with my least favorite manager tonight (seriously just the sight of him make me ) and i have one of my least favorite classes. BUT im going to try to stay positive. while im at work tonight i will be thinking about my goals for this challenge and posting them when i get home tonight

HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!


----------



## rafikifan2911

*Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.* 


Well i guess Ill introduce my self too!!

My name is Afton im 29 and I live in South Carolina but I am orginaly from Southern California

My ultimate goal is to loose about 150 lbs. So I have a long way to go. But Im going to start small and by the end of this challnage I would like to loose about 20lbs. 

Sometimes its hard fro me because of the envirotment that I live it. I have found that I am a stress eater and the people I live with are a great deal of my stress. So hopefully here with all the wonderful people here I get some help with that. 

I have been struggling for about 15 years with weight. So Its time to start doing something. I am so looking forwards to this!!


----------



## momofdjc

QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011: Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge

Hi I'm Reenie.  I'm 41 and been married to my DH for almost 17 years.  We have 3 kids DS1 is 15, DD is 12 and DS2 is 7.  This is my 2nd BL challenge and I hope to do better than I did over the summer.  My goals for the fall are to post more and participate in the HH, WIN, and the Clean up the Clutter challenges.  I also want to get into a better habit of exercising and stop drinking pop.


----------



## lisah0711

Desiree said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm Desiree (37)!  I've done TBL Challenge a few times but not in the last few years.  I've been married for 6 years now to my wonderful DH, Chris, and I have a 17 year old DD from a previous marraige.
> 
> My goals for this challenge is 30 pounds lost, exercise at least 5 times per week and journal my food.  I found this wonderful app for my android that I've been recording my weight, food and exercise in so I will definitely keep doing that.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



 *Desiree!*  I can see by your tag that you are a BL alumni.  



satorifound said:


> Hello, I will be keeping track of our numbers and losses for WIN.  Please send me your starting measurements by PM (satorifound<---clickable).



Thanks for being our WIN! coach and I'm very impressed with your clickable link.    That is one of those things I'd love to figure out how to do someday.  



trinaweena said:


> Well not a great way to start off the challenge. I've been working hard all week, excersizing and eating on plan and I didn't lose anything. I'm a bit dissapointed.
> 
> Now its off to my first yoga class. I hope I don't pass out from anxiety
> 
> I will do an intro tonight, have a good day all



Sorry that your weigh in wasn't what you were expecting.    Sometimes the "whoosh" doesn't show when we want it to.    Didn't you do your longest run ever this week?  That may have thrown you off a bit.  I know you'll see that number go down like you want with all your hard work.  



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!  My name is Linda.  I am 44 years old.  DH (also my BFF) and I have been married for 19 years.   We have 2 beautiful, wonderful DDs.  I lost 35+ lbs. in the spring BL, only 5 lbs. lost in the summer, and have 5 lbs. to lose until I reach my goal.  However, I want to WIN some inches off certain places!!  I am an obsessive calorie counter, but I hit and miss on the exercise!  One of my goals this challenge (deja vu) is to be exercising consistently! (without excuses and grumbling)
> Nice to meet you all, and good luck!!



 back, *Linda!* Nice to see you!  



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Guess I'll do my intro now!
> 
> I'm Tracey (41) and I think this is my 4th challenge! I am a wife, mother of 2 girls (11 and 6), massage therapist, Herbalife Consultant and Usborne Books consultant. In the past 3 years I have lost between 45 and 55 pounds. I pretty much just held steady last challenge due to the stress in my life and the random schedule my life has during the summer. I'm raring to go now that the kids are back in school.



Sounds like a busy week-end for you now that school has started.  



faith said:


> Hi Everyone! I am excited to lose weight with all of you.
> I'm a grandma, that loves Disneyworld. Have shared some great times there with all of them.
> I need to lose for health reasons and my clothes to fit better.
> I have not exercised on a regular basis in a LONG time. That's my goal this week, and hopefully to lose some weight.
> Most of you are probably younger than me, but hope you don't mind me joining in.



 *Faith!*  Lots of room in the wagon no matter your age.  



AUdisneyDad said:


> Hello All, my name is Tim (31).  This is my first BL challenge and I look forward to getting to know you all.  My goals are: 1) Lose 30 lbs, 2) Exercise 4 day/wk (Cardio/Wts and Yoga), 3) Run (Waddle) 3 day/wk and 4) Get Healthier.
> 
> Good Luck to you all!
> 
> Tim



 *Tim!*  I love your goals!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good luck to everyone! *You will get what you put in to this challenge.* I have made forever friends who I know love me unconditionally. They prop me up when I need it and give me a little push when I need it. They remind me about the good things when I am feeling down. Yes, I have done the work to lose the weight, but this is the reason I have been able to be successful and keep it off even through a stressful spring and summer.



*Rose,* I love your pics!    You look so pretty and happy in your recent picture.  

Thanks for the reminder, too, that it's up to each of us to make this thing work!   



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks for the reminder *Lisa*, I need to dig my medal back out of my safety box. We packed up the RV for the hurricane and took all of our personal valuables with us. I of course packed my medal! LOL I need to hang it back up so I can see it.



Glad that you, your family and your medal are all safe!


----------



## lisah0711

satorifound said:


> Wow, that sounds like me.    I have a couple more kids than you but other than that...  LOL  41, married 17 years, lost 36 or so pounds since late April, obsessive calorie counter and I want to get to the gym more.  We can be BL challenge buddies.



It's amazing how many long, lost twins we find on our BL challenges! 



Michele said:


> Hi, I'm Michele.   This is my 1st ever BL challenge.



 *Michele!*  Sounds like you have a great plan.



tiki23 said:


> I fell out of the summer challenge...I just kind of lost heart...
> 
> But - I'm back and ready to rock as a loser!  I'm going to work to lose 12 lbs during the fall challenge.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helps to run these challenges and to everyone on these threads who are so encouraging!



 back, *tiki23!* Nice to see you!



disneycr8zy said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is Ruth and this is my first BL challenge.  I'm single, live with a housemate + housemates daughter & grandson (6), and do IT work for a living (translation - I sit on my bum most of the day).



 *Ruth!*  Congratulations on losing and keeping it off!    I second Rose's suggestion about roasted vegetables.  I like potatoes, carrots, onion and parsnips this time of year myself.  



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Hello all! My name is Jennifer, I'm 46, and a first timer to BL.  I am married with 2wonderful DS(13,15), that I homeschool.  I help out a little with DH's business as well.



 *Jennifer!*  Two trips to WDW sounds wonderful.  We love to live vicariously through the travels of others so be prepared.  



rafikifan2911 said:


> I cant seem to find the post this morning of who we need to pm with our starting weight? Is that all we need to pm today or is there something else?
> Sorry for all the questions but this is my first challange. and im still pretty new to the dis boards!



Looks like *Gretchen* helped you out this morning.  Thanks, *Gretchen!*   Sorry about the mixup.  The first few posts of the thread have lots of info when you are looking for something and, of course, you can always ask! 



lovetoscrap said:


> So excited to back in the BL!



 back, *LTS!* So excited to have you back and great job maintaining over the summer!  



ougrad86 said:


> My name is Carol, and I am over 50.  I am married over 30 years and have a 15 year old son.  Been dealing with weight issues for years, most recently lost 55 lbs and have since regained 25, so back on the losing bandwagon again!  I want to lose the 25 I gained and ideally lose 10 more after that, which will put me at the goal I set with WW when I originally lost the 25.



 *Carol!* Thanks for joining us and don't be shy about jumping in -- this is a terrific bunch of folks!  

Sorry I'm having to break up the replies so I stay out of trouble with the smilie police.  Already had a visit from the poof fairy today, too.


----------



## lovetoscrap

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for being our WIN! coach and I'm very impressed with your clickable link.    That is one of those things I'd love to figure out how to do someday.



There are instructions on how to do that on the Welcome Board FAQ:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760755:thumbsup2


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.

I am usually on here in the morning but I missed it this thread this morning.  

I am Dona (Yes with 1 n.  I have a twin sister named Dena)  I am a 56 year old mother of two boys 26 and 21.  I have been married to my college sweetheart for 33 years.  I have been teaching high school mathematics for 34 years in the same school.  I am now the senior member of the entire building not just the math dept.  I teach Advanced Placement Calculus to the best kids in the school and love it.  I am looking forward to retirement in the next few years.  I am thinking 4 but with the things in jersey you never know how long I will stay.

I have been heavy ever since I have had kids.  I want to lose about 50 pound this year.  Next May ds2 graduates from college. Next May my nephew may be getting married.  The big event is going to be next August.  My twin sister and her family are DVC members.  They are willing to use their points to rent a 3 bedroom at BLT (It was where I was going to go when I retired) with WAIT FOR IT

















Magic Kingdom view.  



THere are going to be a lot of people and it may cause some problems but I am hoping for the best and can't wait.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## zurgswife

Hello, everyone! My name is Kimball. I am 47 years old. DH and I have been married for 22 years. We have 4 wonderful kids; 2 in college, HS senior and a 8th grader.   

I been suffering from degenerative osteoarthritis the past 5 yrs and I've put on about 40 lbs. I had my hip replaced in June and it was supposed to be the miracle cure ....except unfortunately nothing comes easy for me ..I've been struggling with horrible pain (that doesn't seem to be related directly to the appliance that was inserted) since June....so instead of being well on my way to a new me with eating right and exercising; I'm stuck on the couch doing nothing 

So, while my surgeon is trying to figure what the issue is I'm determined to become a Biggest Loser anyhow....So, while I can't exercise I plan to figure out at least some free weight arm exercises to do.

My goal is to lose 10-15 lbs during the challenge...hopefully more if I can heal enough to start exercising....Can't wait to get started..


----------



## thunderbird1

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *



My name is Jennifer, I'm 43, married 2 kids. 3 years ago, when my ds started kindergarten, I switched to a low-carb diet, began running again, and lost 25 pounds. After a stressful couple of years in our household, I've managed to pack it all back on.  Hoping this challenge helps me to get my act together and get rid of those 25 pounds again!

We're going camping this weekend so I won't be around, but I'm trying to pack lots of healthy fruits and veggies so I'm not tempted by the kids' cookies and chips, lol. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Lovestoscrap...I am also a flybaby!  I still get the emails everyday and but am still flutering after several years.  What a difference it has made.  I thought of Flylady as soon as I read about the empty , shinning sink!


----------



## BiggPDaddy

*QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *

Hi folks.  I'm Jason, 30 years old and a first time BL challenger.  I've been slowly shedding the weight over the past two years and as I mentioned in an earlier post I've lost 23lbs this year.  I'm probably looking to lose about another 70 before I get to my ultimate target, so I'd like to set a goal of 25lbs for the fall.  I've been very dedicated to my workouts and tend to feel a bit guilty if I miss a day.  I run 3 miles everyday and I lift weights 4 days a week.  Yeah, I usually get a call when anyone I know is moving.  This summer I also started tracking my calories with an app I got for my iPhone.  Hoping to have some fun with this and get know some cool people at the same time.


----------



## jillbur

Hello everyone!  I am Jill, 34 years old. I am new to BL and so excited! I am married and have 2 DSs (5 and 8). I teach History and am in charge of special education at my small (60-80 kids from grades 5-12) non-profit school for disruptive youth (court ordered children who live in a group home and children who are removed from their public home schools due to behavior problems). So needless to say, my days can be stressful, but I enjoy my job very much!  My afternoons are hectic with both my boys being in school now, after school activites, plus a DH who just started back to school FT during the week and working FT (three 12 hour shifts) on the weekends (midnights). Yikes!! What are we thinking?  

I actually enjoy exercising very much. My DS8 and I are running (and walking a bit) in a 5k next weekend. I need to get more consistant with my exercise. I need to work on eating heathier, too. I find it best if I count calories or at least write down everything I eat.


So my goals for the challenge are:

1. Find time to exercise 5 times a week (combo of cardio and weights)
2. Lose 13 pounds
3. Keep up with my journal daily
4. Try to read the posts daily
5. Limit the Dunkin Donuts spiced pumpkin coffee (my favorite season) to 1 a week  (this will be a huge challenge for me)

Thanks to everyone who are in charge of this challenge. I am so glad I found you and good luck to everyone. I hope you are all huge losers!


----------



## karliebug

I want to join in , too! I am a loser!


----------



## jimmduck

Help - I cannot find the weightkeeper, how do I get the weight over to her?

Did I mention that I am a technodolt?

Hi, I am Linda, from Nova Scotia, Canada.   Making a new start

Goal for challenge - 22 pounds.  Big goal, Disney half marathon 2013.

Take care and have a magical losing day.

Linda


----------



## lovetoscrap

jimmduck said:


> Help - I cannot find the weightkeeper, how do I get the weight over to her?
> 
> Did I mention that I am a technodolt?
> 
> Hi, I am Linda, from Nova Scotia, Canada.   Making a new start
> 
> Goal for challenge - 22 pounds.  Big goal, Disney half marathon 2013.
> 
> Take care and have a magical losing day.
> 
> Linda



Highlight and Copy this:  dvccruiser76   
and go to your PM box and paste the name in the To box.


----------



## buzz5985

Desiree said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm Desiree (37)!  I've done TBL Challenge a few times but not in the last few years.  I've been married for 6 years now to my wonderful DH, Chris, and I have a 17 year old DD from a previous marraige.
> 
> My goals for this challenge is 30 pounds lost, exercise at least 5 times per week and journal my food.  I found this wonderful app for my android that I've been recording my weight, food and exercise in so I will definitely keep doing that.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Can you share what app you are using??  



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 1: Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss. With Belle in mind, here are this week’s Healthy Habits.



I love the new format.  I just found an ap called Habit Streak that I am going to try out for the challege.  



satorifound said:


> Hello, I will be keeping track of our numbers and losses for WIN.  Please send me your starting measurements by PM (satorifound<---clickable).




Love your clickable links!!!  I will send in my numbers tomorrow!!!  Thanks for doing this for us.

My introduction, my name is Janis, I am 52 yo, married to Joe for the past 26 years.  We have one DS who will be turning 15 in a couple of months.  He just started High School.  I work outside the home full time, afternoon/night shift.  My goals for this challenge are:  weigh less than when I started, (which I didn't do last challenge).  Participate in HH and WIN.  

Only one day into the challenge and I am already 4 pages behind!!!

Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

I am really enjoying reading everyone's intros and goals. 

I had a very on plan day today, did all the Healthy Habits, and just got back from the gym. I've found the perfect time to go: 7:15pm-for awhile it was just me and the attendants! I set a new record for myself-I did a 5K (3.1 miles) on the elliptical in 31:32.  I feel awesome right now!

I started another W.I.S.H. journal today, if you'd like to come check it out.
Getting Healthy for Grad School

Off to shower, read for my Sociolinguistics class, take the "quiz" for it (one question), then probably watch Beauty and the Beast in honor of this week's HH theme.


----------



## zurgswife

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Lovestoscrap...I am also a flybaby!  I still get the emails everyday and but am still flutering after several years.  What a difference it has made.  I thought of Flylady as soon as I read about the empty , shinning sink!



Me too...


----------



## JacksLilWench

Man, a girl goes to work for half a day and helps a friend move and FOUR pages show up!  This is gonna be an awesome challenge!!

*CC*, this new setup for HH is not going to be easy, but I am up to the challenge!  I hope my name gets drawn out of the hat again this season   I think everyone got picked twice except me...just my luck!

I have a question to all you SparkPeople out there...what is that, exactly?  I was using a program that I loved to track my calories, but it's no longer free.  Can I use Sp to track food intake and calories?  What else does it do?  Unfortunately, I don't have an iPhone (I'm not a good 20-something, I know, haha)  so I can't use some of the programs offered through there.

Can't wait to get the ball rolling!!


----------



## satorifound

JacksLilWench said:


> I have a question to all you SparkPeople out there...what is that, exactly?  I was using a program that I loved to track my calories, but it's no longer free.  Can I use Sp to track food intake and calories?  What else does it do?  Unfortunately, I don't have an iPhone (I'm not a good 20-something, I know, haha)  so I can't use some of the programs offered through there.
> 
> Can't wait to get the ball rolling!!



I do myfitnesspal and like it.  I also have done daily burn.  They are both free and both have iphone apps.  I may have to check out sparkpeople.


----------



## EDuke98080

Hi I am Erika 46 for a few more weeks and have a DS 17 and DD 23. I lost 20# five years ago and have managed to put 6 on in the last year after needing to be on a gluten free diet due to celiac disease. My goals are to get back down to where I was and get fit and excercise more. My DS and I became workout buddies in August and it is helping us both to keep to our workout pledge. I am new to this and hoping that there are some other folks eating gluten free with some suggestions on good low cal stuff to eat!


----------



## buzz5985

Rose&Mike said:


> *September 9, 2011
> Welcome to Clean up the Clutter! *
> 
> 
> Buffy (BernardandMissBianca) and I will be hosting Clean up the Clutter on an alternating basis. I am the host for the first week.
> 
> Start thinking ahead to the mail that is coming in your house and how you handle it. This is a tough and ongoing battle for me. And one where I feel overwhelmed very quickly.
> 
> Have a great week!



My routine - every day I pick DS from school, we drive up to my mailbox, DS gets the mail.  We drive up the driveway.  Into the house, I walk to the stainless steel tabletop shredder on my kitchen counter.  Next to the shredder is a small desk organizer (pencil holder, post it note holder, envelope holder)  I shred all the 3rd class mail.  I don't look at it.  Any bills, get opened, the due date/amount due written on the envelope, put them into the envelope holder.  Takes less than 1 minute.  (I am also responsible for my 79yo Father's bills too, so I get a lot of mail every day.)  Everything is right there, if company is coming and I want the counter to look bare - the shredder goes in the laundry room, along with the organizer.  



Desiree said:


> I'm kinda confused. I pm'ed Connie96 this morning.  Do I need to send them to you as well?





Desiree said:


> Ok.  I saw that link on one of the first posts and it said Connie.  Just wanted to let you know!



I fixed the original post - it was an oversight on my part, I apologize for the confusion it caused.



tiki23 said:


> I fell out of the summer challenge...I just kind of lost heart...
> 
> But - I'm back and ready to rock as a loser!  I'm going to work to lose 12 lbs during the fall challenge.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helps to run these challenges and to everyone on these threads who are so encouraging!



Welcome.  



rafikifan2911 said:


> I cant seem to find the post this morning of who we need to pm with our starting weight? Is that all we need to pm today or is there something else?
> Sorry for all the questions but this is my first challange. and im still pretty new to the dis boards!



PM dvccruiser76



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Lovestoscrap...I am also a flybaby!  I still get the emails everyday and but am still flutering after several years.  What a difference it has made.  I thought of Flylady as soon as I read about the empty , shinning sink!



I'm a flybaby too!!!  I love her Holiday organizer and "cruising" through the holidays.  Also have an Office in a Bag.  I have the dusters too.  They have to be 10 years old and still look great.  



karliebug said:


> I want to join in , too! I am a loser!



Welcome!!!



zurgswife said:


> Me too...



Looks like there are quite a few Flybabies on the boards.  I should read my Body Clutter book again!!!

Janis


----------



## lovetoscrap

buzz5985 said:


> I'm a flybaby too!!!  I love her Holiday organizer and "cruising" through the holidays.  Also have an Office in a Bag.  I have the dusters too.  They have to be 10 years old and still look great.


What features does the Office in a Bag have?  She just has a photo of the outside and then the inside with stuff in it on the site, but I like to know exactly what it has.  I have a binder with a lot of pockets and places to put stuff so I am not sure that hers would be any better?

I just ordered the Rubba Sweepa and a set of the Purple rags.  I wanted the Rubba Sweepa a few years ago when I was Flying but they were looking for a new manufacturer or something.  I have trouble bending over-- well actually I have no problems bending over, I have trouble getting back up!-- so I am hoping this will help with cleaning my shower and cleaning near the baseboards and under the cabinets.  

I have LOVED the water bottles and used them pretty much daily for the last few years.  But unfortunately I had some bad luck and most of them broke their seals-- I know most people haven't had that problem.  They exchanged the first one that I had do that but I didn't bother with the others.  We have found some great insulated stainless steel bottles in the stores recently and switched to those.  GREAT for getting that water in all day!  I carry one constantly.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm a FlyBaby, too -- I started my "Christmas in July" by downloading the holiday journal on July 25th!

I am pretty good about doing the missions each week, except for Zone 2. I just don't like it -- maybe because my dh is our cook -- and I prefer not to go where the food is kept for any length of time 

I am totally devoted to her calendar. I bought a different one to start this year, and by July I was jumping to get the new one. It really is so helpful to have everything for the family in one place, now if I could just get my dh to actually look at it...

Maria


----------



## kdwrice

I am new to the DIS board and I saw the Biggest Loser Challenge.  I would like to join as a loser; however, I can not PM anyone until I have 10 posts.  I am from an older generation and I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## MISSALLEN

Hello,
  My name is Dee, I am 42 years old and married with a 17 year old son.  He is a senior this year.  I have 3 lovable pitbulls--definately not gaurd dogs : )  I would like to loose 5-10 pounds mainly because of health reasons.  I am post op heart valve repair and currently in cardiac rehab which holds me back a lot, but they are wanting me to walk between 30-60 minutes a day for 3-5 days a week (my #1 goal).  My goals, eat healthier (shooting for 2-3 servings of veggies and 3 servings of fruit a day), and of loose weight.  I'm excited about doing this for my health.  I like the clean clutter idea---Boy I NEED THIS!!


----------



## my3princes

I'm late to the party again








Rose&Mike said:


> *September 9, 2011
> Welcome to Clean up the Clutter! *
> 
> 
> Buffy (BernardandMissBianca) and I will be hosting Clean up the Clutter on an alternating basis. I am the host for the first week.
> 
> Each week we are going to work on cleaning up the clutter in your life. I have found that if my environment is in order I eat better, take better care of myself and am more likely to stick with my scheduleincluding getting in those workouts and cooking those healthy meals. This is not designed to cause you more stress, but rather alleviate the stress a little. Have you ever looked around your house and just felt so overwhelmed you didnt know where to start? Well we are going to start with baby steps. And the prize at the end??? A more organized life.
> 
> I think that the key to having a more organized environment are quick daily tasks. For instance it takes me two minutes to dust my room if I do it once a week. If I let it go it takes me 15+ minutes because everything is coated in yuck and I have to take everything off and dust it individually, often multiple times. So if we all establish some good habits and have a list of ongoing tasks, it will make being organized that much easier. Remember this is a process.
> 
> Each week we will have daily tasks to work on and a more time consuming weekly task. We will start small and add on. Each week you will just add the new tasks into what you are already doing. You can adapt things to what works for you. And wed love to hear your thoughts on what is going well and what isnt. We will also try to provide a motivational article.
> Heres the article I found for this week.
> 
> Its called: What are you really holding onto and why?
> http://silverandgrace.com/what-are-you-really-holding-on-to…and-why
> 
> So here are your tasks for the first week:
> 
> *Daily:*
> *Task 1 No dishes in the sink at bedtime.* Everything is either in the dishwasher or washed and put away. Try to find some time over the weekend to really, really scrub your kitchen sink. This is a great motivator for keeping it clean. If at all possible empty your dishwasher before you go to bed or before you go to work each day so that all the breakfast dishes can go in right away. If you dont have a dishwasher, you can use a drying rack overnight, but put everything away in the morning.  This is a daily task. You will be amazed at how nice it is to come home/get up to an empty sink. Nothing makes a kitchen look messier than a sink full of dirty dishes. During the weekend, dishes go in the dishwasher as you use them.
> 
> *Task 2 Make your bed every day.*
> 
> *Weekly task*
> *Pick a day to wash sheets and towels.* Same day every week. Again, this is a very simple task, but one that will make a big difference. I wash sheets and towels every Wednesday. I love clean sheets.
> 
> Start thinking ahead to the mail that is coming in your house and how you handle it. This is a tough and ongoing battle for me. And one where I feel overwhelmed very quickly.
> 
> Have a great week!



Dishes.  DH handles that on his time frame and I'm okay with that.

Beds.  I'm out of the house before DH even thinks about getting up.  I suppose I could make it with him in it and he might not even notice

Laundry.  I do at least one load of laundry per day as I hate to let it pile up.  Thankfully our washer has the delay start function so I load it before work and have it wash just before I get home.  When I get home I dry it and put it away.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> Hi I'm Buffy, I moderate the craft boards. Mom of 4, wife to 1, LOL. I'm 37(blech) and my weight has been an on and off issue my whole life. When I married DH I was 115ish, size 6-8, 18 years later I'm not 115ish size 16/18 in the verge of 20. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired so here I sit.
> 
> Goals for this challenge:
> Stick to it to the end
> Answer as many QOTD's as I can
> Do the HH every week
> Clean up the Clutter!! I need to do my own challenge! LOL
> Lose something and keep it off. I've decided not to put up a number up for a goal, I just want to feel better physically, mentally, and emotionally.
> Get back to running



I'm Deb.  I'll be 42 in a few days.  I'm married to my soulmate and high school sweetheart for 19 years now.  We've been together for 24 years, but it sure doesn't feel like it.  We have 3 awesome DSs.  Nick is 15 (he'll be 16 in a few weeks and can't wait to get his driver's license) he's a sophmore.  Hunter is 13 and in 8th grade.  Colby is 8 and a 3rd grader.  I work full time at the VA hospital in the business office.  I am at a desk for 10 hours a day 4 days a week, which is not good for dieting.  I am a very active volunteer in school and the community.  I run a lacrosse program with 5 teams in the Spring.  I enjoy camping, crafts and sewing.  

As of this morning I was 160 lbs which is up considerably from the 143 that I maintained for 6 years after losing 50 lbs.  I seem to have lost my mojo since starting a full time job and juggling everything.  I'm hoping that this fall challenge will be better as I have fewer outside committments at the moment.


----------



## kdwrice

I am slowly figuring out this board with the help of my friend MISSALLEN.  I am 40 yrs old and live in Texas.  I am single with no children.  I need to lose about fifty pounds by December, but realistic I will be happy with twenty pounds.  I am in the process of doing the insanity videos (have not started yet).  I started exercising 4 to 5 times a week and I keep a food journal.  This will be my first challenge.


----------



## Loves2Read

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *



Hi, I'm Meaghan. I'm 25 years old and from Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. About a year ago I found out I have high cholesterol. I've always been overweight, but it was just something I figured I'd live with, like the rest of my family does. This news gave me the kickstart I needed to really get my life in order and make my health a priority. I joined a gym and started working out with a personal trainer. I work out with him 3x/week and try to do at least one day of cardio on my own. At times it is incredibly frustrating because the lbs aren't coming off like I had hoped they would; but the inches are and my muscle tone is a thousand times better. So far I've lost about 22 lbs and 16 inches and at my last checkup my cholesterol levels had gone from dangerously high to normal. 

My goals for this challenge are to get at least one more cardio day in a week and drop another pant size. 

I can't wait to get to know everyone better and I am very excited about the Healthy Habits. I already journal my food but definately need to journal about positive things in my day.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome all to the Biggest Loser 12 Fall Challenge!*
> 
> 
> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> All right let's get this party started!





Hi!  I'm Jess, a single mom to 2 great kids (one who is special needs and takes up a lot of my time!).  I am getting married in March (6 months to go!) to a wonderful guy who is taking on the amazing role of dad to my kids (my ex husband is no where in the picture).  I have a lot of stresses in my life though and I don't eat the best...

I am a really small person and have always had a great metabolism - I hit 30 though and it isn't the case.  I have a wedding dress I bought at a low weight of mine.  I am now 5 pounds heavier and that is enough of a percentage on me that my dress won't zip up.  Totally depresssing.

My goals:
Lose and keep off 5-7 pounds by the end of Dec when I take my dress in for other alterations
Make daily better choices even when in a hurry 
Drink more water (I am SO bad about this)


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

It's always so fun at the beginning of a new challenge to meet lots of new people and hear how everyone is doing and their goals!  

I will post the QOTD for tomorrow and be back tomorrow for some more replies.

This question goes along with CC's Healthy Habits challenge for the week.

*What if I told you there was something that you could do to help you lose TWICE as much weight than you would otherwise?!?  Would you be interested?  Would you be willing to try it?  Well, you can!  And all you have to do is keep a food diary!  * 

A 2008 study published in the American Journal of Preventive Medicine found that dieters who tracked their food intake in a "food diary" lost twice as much weight as those who didn't track their food. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080708080738.htm 

It is incredibly easy to underestimate the number of calories that you consume and overestimate the number of calories you burn when exercising.  It is a real eye opener when you first start tracking.   

Here is a link to an article on sparkpeople.com about  how important keeping track of your food can be on this journey to good health.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=394

Which brings me to the QOTD.  

*QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 
*  Yes, definitely 
*  Maybe, it depends on the person 
*  No, I don't think it's necessary *

Have a great evening all!


----------



## trinaweena

My zen feeling did not last through work, my boss drove me nuts as expected but its done now and i have tomorrow off! 

Finally have time to post my intro! I'm Trina (Katrina but i hate my whole name) and i'm 25 years old.  I'm a dog trainer and a student, majoring in secondary education with a focus on history and journalism.  I'm a former college dropout, making the decision to go back to school about 2 years ago and maintaining a 4.0 for 3 semesters now. I've been dating my boyfriend for 3 years, we do not live together, i still live with my parents, because we are poor poor college students.  I have 4 dogs and 2 cats and my fish and i really like my pets.  I write for a popculture site online, and am VERY into TV shows, movies, and general geekery.

I suffer from Chron's disease, insomnia, and fibro.  I'm constantly in pain and constantly tired! Working out has really helped me with that but its a struggle.  I also suffer from anxiety and depression and seasonal affective disorder. I'm nervous for the winter. One year ago I had surgery to remove lumps in my breasts that ended up being fibro adanomas (sp) it was a scary expierence and my scars still havent healed.  Also about a year ago, I found out the lump in my neck that had been there for 4 years was a tumor.  I had surgery to have it removed and was told that i may never talk again because of the location of the tumor.  Fortunatly everything went fine and the tumor was binine and i still have my voice! The surgery left a large scar on my neck that i come to love within a few weeks.  I have many scars from many surgeries but this one is the most special to me, because i was terrified before that surgery and i made it through.  To my dismay that scar has faded over the past few months, but its still there and i know its there and its a constant reminder that i can do anything. 

This is my second challenge. I decided to join the summer challenge to help get motivated and I lost just about ten pounds since june.  I've been saying for years that i want to loose weight but instead it just kept coming on.  I'm not overweight, meaning I don't LOOK like i should be trying to lose weight, but over the years my clothes have stopped fitting and my stomach has been getting too big for my liking.  When i started the summer challenge i weighed 165 and i was in a really bad place body image wise. I hated myself. I would cry in the shower because i couldn't stand the sight of myself naked. I've learned through the wonderful people on here that weight loss is a jounrney and its not easy but its so worth it.  Since june i've made the decision to live healthy, not just to loose weight but to live a happy healthy life.  I'm glad im starting young.  If we ever get married (when haha) i dont want to rush to lose weight, or if we have kids i want to be living a healthy lifestyle already.  There are days when i want to give up, and days i fall off the wagon but i've come so far, i cant stop now.  

I started running three months ago and i run my first 5K in a week.  Running is something im very proud of, and i hope to continue. My goal someday is to run a marathon.

I have some big goals and some mini goals as well
-All in all i'd like to loose 25 pounds.  This seems unrealastic to me, but i'm going to try.
- I want to be comfortable with myself.  We are going on a cruise in may, and if i don't feel healthy, and love myself i wont ever feel comfortable in a bathing suit
- i want to be able to run the 5mile road race on thanksgiving (which is mostly uphill!)
- I want to workout everyday! My problem is if i skip just one day, its that much easier to skip the next

mini goals
- stop night eating. I have insomniac and take ambien and benadryl every night. I sleep about 4 hours of restless sleep every night and i tend to eat once im on my pill, usually not remembering in themorning. I REALLY need to work on that
- no more post work out binges. if i want a snack after my workout, it should be healthy
- log all my food, even if im not happy with the choice i made
- time management. i need to be able to balance work, school, dogs, boyfriend, meal planning, gym, and leisure
- give myself a halfhour each night to just relax and read. along the same lines, try to go to bed and wake up every morning at the same time

Most of all, i want to work on how i view myself, im getting better but there are times when i still hate myself. Which is sad for me because i've always really loved myself.  I want to view myself as gorgeous and sexy again, and be able to not only love my personality but love my body as well.

So that's me, sorry so long but..well thats just the way i am!


----------



## lovetoscrap

kdwrice said:


> I am new to the DIS board and I saw the Biggest Loser Challenge.  I would like to join as a loser; however, I can not PM anyone until I have 10 posts.  I am from an older generation and I have no idea what I am doing.



Come by the Welcome Board at the top of the main forum list and say "Hi" and " Welcome " to other new posters, or you can go to the Technical Support Board at the very bottom of the main list and there is a Test Board where you can post a few times to get up to 10 posts.  

And  to the DIS and the Biggest Loser!


----------



## ougrad86

lisah0711 said:


> _
> Which brings me to the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Can I answer early?  Tomorrow is college football and I'll be glued to the TV all day and eating my veggie tray with FF dip!

Absolutely.  I did not track the first time I dieted, and it is easy to lose track of all the little bits of this and that through out the day.  I started tracking on my own years ago and found it easier to lose weight because it makes me accountable and I know I can't have that cookie or candy because I have reached (or gone over) my points for the day.

When I guessed or tried to remember, I think I always underestimated.  I have WW online open at work and at home as well as on my phone.  All told, it probably only takes minutes a day to update when you eat and pays off in the long run.


----------



## aamomma

satorifound said:


> Wow, that sounds like me.    I have a couple more kids than you but other than that...  LOL  41, married 17 years, lost 36 or so pounds since late April, obsessive calorie counter and I want to get to the gym more.  We can be BL challenge buddies.



That sounds good to me    (but I ate waaaaay too many calories today, and didn't work out at all!! - after my confession, will you still be my buddy???)  

Tomorrow is my real starting day - we had planned to take this day trip over the summer, but it was postponed until today - just happened to coincide with the 1st day of the new challenge!  We ate at some of our favorite spots, and had some extra treats - but I'm on the wagon for the hayride now!!!!


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Which brings me to the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I am going to have to go with maybe, it depends on the person. I don't think it would work for me just because I am not a writing down type of person. I wish I was, it would be a bit more fun getting to have all these cute lil notebooks. Some people though love that sort of thing.  I do however track my minutes that I work out because I set a goal of 900/mth. That is easy though, I just write whatever amount I did on my calender. I did smashing job today  150 minutes


----------



## glss1/2fll

Holy Toledo! I thought I'd never reach the end. You guys wrote so much today! Welcome everybody!!!


So I'm Linda (I think that makes 3 of us here), married, with 2 DS teenagers in high school. I lurked for the spring challenge (but did C25K because of it--yea me) and participated in the summer challenge. Didn't have terrific results on the scale but am starting this WIN challenge down 6 inches from last challenge. 

Goals: well I haven't properly thought them out yet. I know, I know. That's no way to succeed. I will continue my running but hope to add more workouts and be more mindful of what goes in my mouth. Back to chocolate milk instead of chocolate!

Today's QOTD: I know I ate better when I was tracking/journaling everything. Can't say I like it, but it defintely helps.

So because I turned off the alarm at 5:15 this morning and rolled over, later I went to the Y to run on a treadmill instead of my usual outside run. I really didn't even want to do that, but I wanted to start the challenge off right! Since I'd just returned from my 3 mile walk with my girlfriend and I had to get ready for work and I'd never run on  a treadmill before, I decided I'd do 15 minutes or 1 mile whichever came first. 12:52 I reached a mile! That's faster than my usual pace so I was happy. And I was squeaky clean when I got to work on time! 

Eating was okay today. Plan on getting organized tomorrow. Need to finish up my HH for the day and PM my weight.

Have a super weekend, Losers!!!


----------



## glss1/2fll

jaelless said:


> I do however track my minutes that I work out because I set a goal of 900/mth. That is easy though, I just write whatever amount I did on my calender. I did smashing job today  150 minutes



Ohhh ohhhh, I do that too. I started last month. Just made a quickie excel spreadsheet. It's fun to see the total. I'm at 613 so far this month. 150 in one day is just outstanding!  Super job!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Kimball,* I'm sorry your surgery didn't go as planned. I hope the DR comes up with a reason why and fixes it. And OT, but you are the person that got me on the DIS from your hilarious Disney Trip Reports. I actually printed the whole thing and read it on the plane one the way to our first trip. 
I'm glad you are here!!!




kdwrice said:


> I am new to the DIS board and I saw the Biggest Loser Challenge.  I would like to join as a loser; however, I can not PM anyone until I have 10 posts.  I am from an older generation and I have no idea what I am doing.



You are doing fine! Just keep posting here and you'll get to 10 in no time. 


******************************


*QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 
*  Yes, definitely 
*  Maybe, it depends on the person 
*  No, I don't think it's necessary *


I think it's very important to track food. I wish I was better at it. 
I learned from Pamela that it's the little things like the dollop of milk, the sugar packets, condiments, etc that add up. The secret calories. It also keeps you honest with serving sizes, you don't measure and the sizes tend to creep up.


*******************

I'm really excited to see so many new people on the board!!! I hope everyone sticks with us til the end!!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *



For ME, yes - definitely.

Historically, when I'm on WW and track every little bite - I have successful weeks.  When I am lax on the tracking - not so good.

- Laura


----------



## jaelless

glss1/2fll said:


> Ohhh ohhhh, I do that too. I started last month. Just made a quickie excel spreadsheet. It's fun to see the total. I'm at 613 so far this month. 150 in one day is just outstanding!  Super job!



thank you  it doesn't happen often which is why I was so proud of myself. You are right, it is fun. I like countdowns. Makes it easier to see light at end of tunnel.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I feel so well rested this morning.  (Had to give myself the banana-it's been unfortunately uncommon to feel that way these days)

I had a very OP day yesterday. The only mistake I made was not wearing my pedometer. In addition to what seemed like more walking than usual at work, my mother, sister, and I walked around the grocery store and Wal-Mart yesterday. I spent a lot of time wandering around looking for them at Wal-Mart. I was optimistically looking for something new in the food department to try (and the kept disappearing ). I'm hoping with so many of you GF, you'll have some great suggestions for my new allergies. 

My plan for today is to spend some time catching up on things. I need to wash my sheets, my blanket, and my comforter, so a trip to the laundromat is in order. I'm also planning to spend some time grocery shopping (again ) and then hopefully get to the gym. I also have to have blood work and go to CVS.

I was happy to read that the new Healthy Habits format is appreciated!  Belle is definitely one of, if not, my favorites. I did all 4 yesterday and started working on the 2 mini-challenges. I really want to make some wheat/rice-free bread, in general, and for the meal, hence, the trip to the grocery store. I drank all my water and then some. But, I do feel good!

Have a great day everyone! Welcome!


----------



## DreamComeTrue12

a


----------



## DreamComeTrue12

> QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011: Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> * Yes, definitely
> * Maybe, it depends on the person
> * No, I don't think it's necessary



Yes! Definitely! I think even for someone who isn't an overeater, tracking food is important to see if there are some changes you can make to your diet that'll help in reaching weight loss goals. I realized that for me, I may not eat a lot in one sitting, but I do LOVE to snack. Realizing what I was snacking on and when has always helped me in the past in assessing my approach to weight loss.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Yes, because I know exactly what I'm eating. If I eat a lot and write it all down, I think "Oh you're gross, no wonder you're overweight", but if I see less written down it makes me feel better.

Going to give a tour soon-maybe I don't have to go out. My house is going grocery shopping today, so I need to make a list. I also have a lot of reading to do for class. 

Last night after I posted here, I was ravenous-the gym made me super hungry! I had my cheese and crackers and took a shower, but was still hungry and wanting something sweet. So I had two bowls of strawberry shredded wheat, and then later, a WW fudgie popsicle. Not the best choices, but it could have been much worse!


----------



## pickles521

rafikifan2911 said:


> *Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.[/COLOR*


*

Hello!

I travel for a living, which means I leave home Monday morning, travel somewhere (currently I drive 6 hours to my worksite) and come home Thursday evenings.  It's an interesting life and certainly has some trade offs, but it works for now.  It does make healthy habits difficult though - I need to have one set of routines for travel and one for home. 

I'm using this challenge to help me solidify those habits.  Sometimes you just  need a little extra push.  I'm hoping to find a method that really works to improve my nutrition and increase the amount of exercise.  If I tidy up the rest of my life and decrease some stress along the way, all the better!

I'm looking forward to seeing what surprises our hosts have for us.  I was in a challenge a couple years ago and there was some interesting stuff, some merely fun, some insightful.  It should definately be interesting!*


----------



## satorifound

QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011: Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 

For me it is definitely.  I religiously count calories though so if I didn't track my food I wouldn't have a clue.  LOL  I find if I don't hold myself accountable for my daily food intake it gets out of control.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> [*QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *



Hi all.  My name is Lindsay and I am 32 years old.  I have 2 sons.  Ryan is going to be 7yr in Nov and Nick is 4 1/2.  I work Full-time as a Practice Manager of a Pediatricians office.  I love my job but somedays balancing all the work I do there and my home life gets a bit overwhelming.  Oh I forgot to mention Im married. Poor dh often gets lots in the dust.  Hes a great guy and also works fulltime as an assoc. direct of a large daycare corp.  We will be married 8 years on Oct 11.  Our life is busy and fun all in the same time but due to our schedules sometimes our focus on our health and diet gets forgotten.  Its been over a year since I joined the BL challenge and I had lost 35lbs and ran 2 half marathons.  The support from the ladies I met on here was amazing.  I have since gained back about 20 of those lbs.  As Rose says- Denile is a river in Kentucky....well its a river in PA too.  I would love to say I have no idea how that happened but I know.....eating fast food again is what happened along with not running.  

Well I am ready to change again.  I think I have to go back to what works for me and that is the old plan of weight watchers.  I have a 5.5 mile leg of a marathon relay tomorrow and then I will be doing some grocery shopping and meal planning.  My goal this challenge is to get off those 20lbs I regained.  I know I can do it.  Where there is a will theres a way right?




lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *



I say Yes definitely.  It is so easy to either over or under eat.  Its amazing what writing down your food does for your mind.


----------



## my3princes

Good morning 

QOTD Saturday:  I absolutely think that a food journal helps.  Do I take the time to do it no.  It is definitely something that I need to work on.  Maybe I'll find a cute small journal when we hit Borders for one last time today.  The store closes in 4 days 



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> It's always so fun at the beginning of a new challenge to meet lots of new people and hear how everyone is doing and their goals!
> 
> I will post the QOTD for tomorrow and be back tomorrow for some more replies.
> 
> This question goes along with CC's Healthy Habits challenge for the week.
> 
> *What if I told you there was something that you could do to help you lose TWICE as much weight than you would otherwise?!?  Would you be interested?  Would you be willing to try it?  Well, you can!  And all you have to do is keep a food diary!  *
> 
> A 2008 study published in the American Journal of Preventive Medicine found that dieters who tracked their food intake in a "food diary" lost twice as much weight as those who didn't track their food. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080708080738.htm
> 
> It is incredibly easy to underestimate the number of calories that you consume and overestimate the number of calories you burn when exercising.  It is a real eye opener when you first start tracking.
> 
> Here is a link to an article on sparkpeople.com about  how important keeping track of your food can be on this journey to good health.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=394
> 
> Which brings me to the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> Have a great evening all!


----------



## mikamah

I'm late to the party, and it's been a busy, hectic week, but i'm hoping I'll have some time tomorrow to regroup, relax and meet everyone here. 

I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to an amazing 9 yo son, Michael who is the light of my life.  I'm an RN in an endoscopy unit, and have done many bl challenges, some I've lost on, some I've gained, some I've maintained, but I know without the amazing support here, I'm would have done so much worse.  I will never give up.  I started my weight loss journey 6 years ago, after my mom had some medical issues, and at that time, I said I would never give up.  I've been up and down, but never up over my starting weight then of 229, where before that, I'd yo-yo'ed up and down too many times, and always went up and over the prior weight.  

I'm at 215 this morning, and my goal for this challenge is to stick with it, and get to 199.  The amazing ONEderland I've seen so many hit, but I haven't been there in 2 years.  

Just a note on ds.  I shared on the summer challenge that he had a seizure on tuesday, and we went through a workup this week, MRI was normal, so great news, EEG showed that he is prone to have more seizures, so we started him on a med last night, but the good new is there is a good chance it will be a childhood disorder and he may out grow them.  Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and prayers.  The support here is so amazing.  

I'm sorry I haven't had time to read through the thread and meet everyone yet, but am looking forward to catching up later this weekend.  Looks like an awesome group!!


----------



## jimmduck

Loves2Read said:


> Hi, I'm Meaghan. I'm 25 years old and from Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. About a year ago I found out I have high cholesterol. I've always been overweight, but it was just something I figured I'd live with, like the rest of my family does. This news gave me the kickstart I needed to really get my life in order and make my health a priority. I joined a gym and started working out with a personal trainer. I work out with him 3x/week and try to do at least one day of cardio on my own. At times it is incredibly frustrating because the lbs aren't coming off like I had hoped they would; but the inches are and my muscle tone is a thousand times better. So far I've lost about 22 lbs and 16 inches and at my last checkup my cholesterol levels had gone from dangerously high to normal.
> 
> My goals for this challenge are to get at least one more cardio day in a week and drop another pant size.
> 
> I can't wait to get to know everyone better and I am very excited about the Healthy Habits. I already journal my food but definately need to journal about positive things in my day.



Hi Meaghan!   Nice to have someone else on here from Nova Scotia.  Welcome!   This is a great place to be, with wonderful, supportive, people.



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Which brings me to the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Definitely yes!   I use My Net Diary, a program on my I Phone and it is awesome.  I use the caloric equivalent of the points allowed on a WW program, and it works well for me - if I can keep the eating disorder in check.

Beautiful sunny day here, going to a wedding tonight.  Food for the last few days has been great, will get back into training first of week.   I have company here today.

Have a magical losing day all.

Linda


----------



## tigger813

WOOHOO! Finally got into Pottermore this morning but the site is down. 3 out of the 4 of us got in!

i am PotionQuaffle
DD11 is Spiritrain

Off to soccer game #2 shortly as well as the transfer station and library. Then we need to clean the kitchen and the living room!

TTFN


----------



## zurgswife

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Kimball,* I'm sorry your surgery didn't go as planned. I hope the DR comes up with a reason why and fixes it. And OT, but you are the person that got me on the DIS from your hilarious Disney Trip Reports. I actually printed the whole thing and read it on the plane one the way to our first trip.
> I'm glad you are here!!!



The was probably my hubbie....he wrote lots and lots of trip reports when our kids were younger....


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011: Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 
* Yes, definitely 
* Maybe, it depends on the person 
* No, I don't think it's necessary


For me, I definitely do so much better tracking my food/calories. On days I fall behind, I tend to snack on not so heathy things (a girl's gotta have chocolate!). I actually bought the Biggest Loser food journal and used it for a couple weeks this summer, then fell off the bandwagon. So I brought it back out and am ready to go!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Saturday morning all!  



RedRosePrincess said:


> Im Jessica and I am new to the challenge.  Im 26 and I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I work in finance for a non-profit organization. Im single and I live with my parents and my sister. My weight has always been a problem for me. When I went to college I gained the freshmen 15 plus 25. I then lost those 40 plus another 20 over the next 3 years but since then I gained everything I lost back plus 40 more pounds.
> 
> My goals for this challenge are to lose 20 pounds (I need to lose more than that but I thought I would set a realistic goal), exercise at least 4 times a week, track what I eat and be mindful of what I consume. I do plan on "running" the Tinkerbell Half Marathon at DL so I am hoping that through this challenge I will be able to train adequately enough for it so I don't get swept (my biggest fear).



 *Jessica!*  Sounds like a great plan!  Both liesel (*Lisa*) and I will be doing the Tinker Bell Half in January, too.    I've seen you on the Tinker Bell thread.  What training plan are you using? 



trinaweena said:


> So i ammend my early statement. I am not feeling discourage I am feeling AWESOME! Lots of hard work this week and I have two pounds less to show for it. Staying on track today as well! Had my regular breakfast (yes i have the same breakfast every morning) and a can of healthy harvest chicken tortilla soup for lunch (i dont normally like canned soups but this is one of the better ones!)



Yay, *Trina,* for turning your day around!  



rafikifan2911 said:


> My name is Afton im 29 and I live in South Carolina but I am orginaly from Southern California



 *Afton!*  Where did you live in So Cal?  I grew up in Anaheim.  



momofdjc said:


> Hi I'm Reenie.  I'm 41 and been married to my DH for almost 17 years.  We have 3 kids DS1 is 15, DD is 12 and DS2 is 7.  This is my 2nd BL challenge and I hope to do better than I did over the summer.  My goals for the fall are to post more and participate in the HH, WIN, and the Clean up the Clutter challenges.  I also want to get into a better habit of exercising and stop drinking pop.



 *Reenie!*  Sounds like some great goals!



lovetoscrap said:


> There are instructions on how to do that on the Welcome Board FAQ:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760755:thumbsup2



Oh, thank you so much, *LTS!*   I think there is so much wonderful information on the welcome boards!  



donac said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> I am usually on here in the morning but I missed it this thread this morning.
> 
> I am Dona (Yes with 1 n.  I have a twin sister named Dena)  I am a 56 year old mother of two boys 26 and 21.  I have been married to my college sweetheart for 33 years.  I have been teaching high school mathematics for 34 years in the same school.  I am now the senior member of the entire building not just the math dept.  I teach Advanced Placement Calculus to the best kids in the school and love it.  I am looking forward to retirement in the next few years.  I am thinking 4 but with the things in jersey you never know how long I will stay.



You have a happy and healthy day, too, *Dona.* 



zurgswife said:


> Hello, everyone! My name is Kimball. I am 47 years old. DH and I have been married for 22 years. We have 4 wonderful kids; 2 in college, HS senior and a 8th grader.



 *Kimball!*  I'm so sorry that your surgery outcome was not what you were hoping for.  Would your doctor allow you to swim?  



thunderbird1 said:


> My name is Jennifer, I'm 43, married 2 kids. 3 years ago, when my ds started kindergarten, I switched to a low-carb diet, began running again, and lost 25 pounds. After a stressful couple of years in our household, I've managed to pack it all back on.  Hoping this challenge helps me to get my act together and get rid of those 25 pounds again!
> 
> We're going camping this weekend so I won't be around, but I'm trying to pack lots of healthy fruits and veggies so I'm not tempted by the kids' cookies and chips, lol. Have a great weekend, everyone!



 *Jennifer!*  Hope that your camping trip is a lot of fun.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Lovestoscrap...I am also a flybaby!  I still get the emails everyday and but am still flutering after several years.  What a difference it has made.  I thought of Flylady as soon as I read about the empty , shinning sink!



I think that you will find there are several flybabies around here.  



BiggPDaddy said:


> Hi folks.  I'm Jason, 30 years old and a first time BL challenger.  I've been slowly shedding the weight over the past two years and as I mentioned in an earlier post I've lost 23lbs this year.  I'm probably looking to lose about another 70 before I get to my ultimate target, so I'd like to set a goal of 25lbs for the fall.  I've been very dedicated to my workouts and tend to feel a bit guilty if I miss a day.  I run 3 miles everyday and I lift weights 4 days a week.  Yeah, I usually get a call when anyone I know is moving.  This summer I also started tracking my calories with an app I got for my iPhone.  Hoping to have some fun with this and get know some cool people at the same time.



 *Jason!*  I'm impressed with all the running that you do!



jillbur said:


> Hello everyone!  I am Jill, 34 years old. I am new to BL and so excited! I am married and have 2 DSs (5 and 8). I teach History and am in charge of special education at my small (60-80 kids from grades 5-12) non-profit school for disruptive youth (court ordered children who live in a group home and children who are removed from their public home schools due to behavior problems). So needless to say, my days can be stressful, but I enjoy my job very much!  My afternoons are hectic with both my boys being in school now, after school activites, plus a DH who just started back to school FT during the week and working FT (three 12 hour shifts) on the weekends (midnights). Yikes!! What are we thinking?
> 
> I actually enjoy exercising very much. My DS8 and I are running (and walking a bit) in a 5k next weekend. I need to get more consistant with my exercise. I need to work on eating heathier, too. I find it best if I count calories or at least write down everything I eat.
> 
> 
> So my goals for the challenge are:
> 
> 1. Find time to exercise 5 times a week (combo of cardio and weights)
> 2. Lose 13 pounds
> 3. Keep up with my journal daily
> 4. Try to read the posts daily
> 5. Limit the Dunkin Donuts spiced pumpkin coffee (my favorite season) to 1 a week  (this will be a huge challenge for me)
> 
> Thanks to everyone who are in charge of this challenge. I am so glad I found you and good luck to everyone. *I hope you are all huge losers*!



 *Jill!* I hope that WE are all huge losers!  



karliebug said:


> I want to join in , too! I am a loser!



 *karliebug!*

BRB with more replies.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Went and got Free Breakfast at Chick-fil-a this morning.  I had a Chicken biscuit and only ate half the biscuit.  I was still hungry so got some nuggets and ate some of those for extra protein.  Not the greatest but could have been worse.  I have a pretty light dinner planned and I will just have a salad for lunch and some yogurt for snacks to keep my day On Plan.

Not sure what I am going to do today.  I have a bunch of cleaning/organizing I need to do but I may just clean up my scrapbook room and play in there!



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Which brings me to the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> Have a great evening all!


I have to go with Maybe, depends on the person and add it also may depend on the plan you are following.  I am not a journaler.  I bought and made the cutest inspiration journal during the Spring BL and used it for a few weeks along with Spark People in the beginning.  I think it helped me a lot when I was starting and trying to see how my body was reacting to certain things.  But as soon as I got comfortable with my food choices and confident in my ability to make good choices I stopped journaling.  I don't like to have to put too much effort into this-- no weighing/ measuring, no counting calories or points, no tracking.  I want to have healthy eating habits that are just a part of my life.  I have a pretty good idea of exactly what I can eat, what I have to keep in strict moderation and what I should avoid.  And i am the kind of person that if I am going to "cheat" on my eating plan then I am totally willing to "cheat" about writing it down!!!

The thing I do like about having a journal is having a record of past meals for those days when I can't figure out what I want to eat. But I keep a list of ideas for breakfast, lunch, snacks and dinners.  I have about 2 months of dinner menus planned out but we don't follow them strictly in order.  



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Finally got into Pottermore this morning but the site is down. 3 out of the 4 of us got in!



DD was up half the night on the 3rd night of that advance sign up because she was so eager to be sure to get in.  She has been on pins and needles for weeks waiting for her email.  She finally got it on Thursday morning before school and was just -- but HASN'T logged in yet!!!  She was just too exhausted after school and band on Thursday and Friday.  She said she was going to spend today on the computer but she is outside with DH right now.  I don't understand her.


----------



## lisah0711

JacksLilWench said:


> I have a question to all you SparkPeople out there...what is that, exactly?  I was using a program that I loved to track my calories, but it's no longer free.  Can I use Sp to track food intake and calories?  What else does it do?  Unfortunately, I don't have an iPhone (I'm not a good 20-something, I know, haha)  so I can't use some of the programs offered through there.



Sparkpeople is at www.sparkpeople.com  It is a free site.  A lot of WISH'ers use is myfitnesspal.com  which I believe is also free.  Let us know that you find.  



EDuke98080 said:


> Hi I am Erika 46 for a few more weeks and have a DS 17 and DD 23. I lost 20# five years ago and have managed to put 6 on in the last year after needing to be on a gluten free diet due to celiac disease. My goals are to get back down to where I was and get fit and excercise more. My DS and I became workout buddies in August and it is helping us both to keep to our workout pledge. I am new to this and hoping that there are some other folks eating gluten free with some suggestions on good low cal stuff to eat!



 *Erika!*  We have several people who are gluten free on this thread so you should feel right at home!    



buzz5985 said:


> My routine - every day I pick DS from school, we drive up to my mailbox, DS gets the mail.  We drive up the driveway.  Into the house, I walk to the stainless steel tabletop shredder on my kitchen counter.  Next to the shredder is a small desk organizer (pencil holder, post it note holder, envelope holder)  I shred all the 3rd class mail.  I don't look at it.  Any bills, get opened, the due date/amount due written on the envelope, put them into the envelope holder.  Takes less than 1 minute.  (I am also responsible for my 79yo Father's bills too, so I get a lot of mail every day.)  Everything is right there, if company is coming and I want the counter to look bare - the shredder goes in the laundry room, along with the organizer.



Sounds like a great way to tame the mail monster.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm a FlyBaby, too -- I started my "Christmas in July" by downloading the holiday journal on July 25th!



I'm so envious that you are already getting ready for Christmas.    Thanks for reminding me about that.  



kdwrice said:


> I am new to the DIS board and I saw the Biggest Loser Challenge.  I would like to join as a loser; however, I can not PM anyone until I have 10 posts.  I am from an older generation and I have no idea what I am doing.



 *kdwrice!*  I believe there is a thread in the tech support forum (at the bottom of the forum list) where you can get your post count up.



MISSALLEN said:


> Hello,
> My name is Dee, I am 42 years old and married with a 17 year old son.  He is a senior this year.  I have 3 lovable pitbulls--definately not gaurd dogs : )  I would like to loose 5-10 pounds mainly because of health reasons.  I am post op heart valve repair and currently in cardiac rehab which holds me back a lot, but they are wanting me to walk between 30-60 minutes a day for 3-5 days a week (my #1 goal).  My goals, eat healthier (shooting for 2-3 servings of veggies and 3 servings of fruit a day), and of loose weight.  I'm excited about doing this for my health.  I like the clean clutter idea---Boy I NEED THIS!!



 *Dee!*  Sounds like you are a good friend to *kdwrice,* too!



my3princes said:


> I'm late to the party again



Nice to see you, *Deb!*  I'm always impressed by the wonderful graphics that you have!  

I'll be back in a bit to finish replies.


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> Just a note on ds.  I shared on the summer challenge that he had a seizure on tuesday, and we went through a workup this week, MRI was normal, so great news, EEG showed that he is prone to have more seizures, so we started him on a med last night, but the good new is there is a good chance it will be a childhood disorder and he may out grow them.  Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and prayers.  The support here is so amazing.



That is good to hear that it was nothing more serious, and that they are going to get it under control. 



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO! Finally got into Pottermore this morning but the site is down. 3 out of the 4 of us got in!
> 
> i am PotionQuaffle
> DD11 is Spiritrain
> 
> Off to soccer game #2 shortly as well as the transfer station and library. Then we need to clean the kitchen and the living room!
> 
> TTFN



Awesome! I'll add you when the site comes back up-I'm pumpkinscarlet175.

Breakfast at Saturday tours is always bad news because they bring food for us. Knowing this, I didn't eat before I went up. I ate an onion bagel with onion and chive cream cheese and some grapes. But then I also had a couple chocolate glazed donut holes, two "pumpkin" peppermint patties, a "pumpkin" reese's cup, and a slice of chocolate cake with cookies on it. But, it's now 3 hours later and despite walking up and downhill for two hours, I am not yet hungry. But whatever I do eat will probably be fruits and veggies, because until I go grocery shopping later, that's literally all I have in the fridge.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Sat 9/10/11 Tracking food...

I find that it's helping me.  I would just sneak a bite of this and that and ignore it but when you have to write it down , you see how it adds up.  
I 've been doing it for about a month now so it's finally on automatic to track for food, water, amount of exercise... 

The HH are easy for me this week as I am already doing most.  I am always reading, online,mags,books, so the healthy info is daily info.  My mom decided to become vegan after reading a book called The Kind Diet so I am reading that as well(no chance of me converting to that). 

I am working on the mini challenges.  I plan the meals at home anyway, but now I have to lan the exercise for each day.  I don't like having to commit to it, which is probably why I am so heavy now.  I am going to put it on the calendar and plan to follow through.


----------



## lovehoney

I just found this BL challenge and would love to join!  It looks like a great place of encouragement and support.

This is great timing.  I started using calorie count earlier this week (my second time to start).  I love having an easy way to track my food.  I especially love that it gives you an analysis of the food you are eating - I had know idea I was ingesting so much sodium!

I am walking on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.  I am on my second week of following Jeff Galloways WDW 1/2 marathon training program for beginners.  I haven't been able to run yet, just walk, so I may need to look for another program.  

I've struggled with weight all of my life.  I've been on tons of different programs but my motto is "never give up".  

We have a trip planned to WDW for early January.  We hope to visit WWOHP at Univeral IOA and the reports about the seat restrictions on some of the rides has really movtivated me for this fall.  I hope to lose 16 lbs during this challenge.

Looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## RedRosePrincess

lisah0711 said:


> *Jessica!*  Sounds like a great plan!  Both liesel (*Lisa*) and I will be doing the Tinker Bell Half in January, too.    I've seen you on the Tinker Bell thread.  What training plan are you using?



I'm going to use Jeff Galloway's beginning runner training plan that he designed for the TB Half. It looks like an easy plan to follow; I'm just a little nervous about the longer runs. 

*QOTD - Saturday, September 10, 2011: Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?*

I say yes definitely. You have to be mindful of what you are putting into your body while you are trying to lose weight because that is half of the equation when you want to lose. I also think if you write what you eat down, you'll want to eat better because you don't want to be writing down that you ate like four cookies for a snack or something like that. 

The way somebody tracks the food can vary due to preference. I use The Daily Plate on the livestrong website. It's super easy and calculates the calories for you.


----------



## tigger813

mikamah said:


> I'm late to the party, and it's been a busy, hectic week, but i'm hoping I'll have some time tomorrow to regroup, relax and meet everyone here.
> 
> I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to an amazing 9 yo son, Michael who is the light of my life.  I'm an RN in an endoscopy unit, and have done many bl challenges, some I've lost on, some I've gained, some I've maintained, but I know without the amazing support here, I'm would have done so much worse.  I will never give up.  I started my weight loss journey 6 years ago, after my mom had some medical issues, and at that time, I said I would never give up.  I've been up and down, but never up over my starting weight then of 229, where before that, I'd yo-yo'ed up and down too many times, and always went up and over the prior weight.
> 
> I'm at 215 this morning, and my goal for this challenge is to stick with it, and get to 199.  The amazing ONEderland I've seen so many hit, but I haven't been there in 2 years.
> 
> Just a note on ds.  I shared on the summer challenge that he had a seizure on tuesday, and we went through a workup this week, MRI was normal, so great news, EEG showed that he is prone to have more seizures, so we started him on a med last night, but the good new is there is a good chance it will be a childhood disorder and he may out grow them.  Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and prayers.  The support here is so amazing.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had time to read through the thread and meet everyone yet, but am looking forward to catching up later this weekend.  Looks like an awesome group!!



Kathy, THanks for the update on Michael. We have some friends who have a family history of seizures. All three of the children had them as babies and have not had any issues since. We will keep you and Michael in our prayers!

back from 2 soccer games! Izzie's was cute sine they're just learning positions and goalies. 

Ash's game was amazing! They had only 8 players today with no subs so all the girls played the whole game! They did amazing and won 6-0. Couldn't be prouder of all of the girls, one who had never played soccer before! She did incredible! Ash is exhausted so we're going to watch movies and play games the rest of the day. I even cleaned the kitchen for her. She earned the afternoon off! She should sleep tonight, that's for sure!

Checking out Pottermore a bit and then the site went down again. I'll do as much as I can today and tomorrow!

TTFN


----------



## glss1/2fll

I rolled out of bed and into my running clothes this morning. Since, except for yesterday's 1 mile on the treadmill, I hadn't run in 2 weeks I was a bit worried. I should have been. Ugh It was more a walk with runs than a run. But it was also 70 degrees and I did it. Cross that off my list.  I did my shorter 2.5 mile route than the usual 3.25. I like our hot (finally!) weather, but it's not nice for running. I don't know how Rose ran in 90 degrees a couple months ago.  You warmer weather folks are amazing.

Kathy, I'm so glad DS found some answers and wahoo for maybe outgrowing it. 

Have a great day, Losers!


----------



## mvlimmex

Hi,

I'd like to join.  I was in the Biggest Loser summer 2011 and also a couple of years back  It is so helpful to have a group of supportive Dissers I am trying to lose around 25 -30 lbs, since I had my boy in April 2010.  Also, I like to lose weight to be healthier and to have people quit asking me if I am expecting again.  My name is Vicki.  I am 40 years old, married with 5 children from southwest WI.  I am looking forward to getting to know everyone the next few months.  Best of luck to everyone!

Vicki


----------



## Desiree

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *



YES! Without question.  I downloaded this app on my android and I LOVE it.  It's called Noom and it records food and is a weight tracker and exercise tracker all rolled into one.  It's so easy to use.  I adore it.  Before that I did use sparkpeople to key in my entries.  It is absolutely eye opening to see what food you put into your body and how many or few calories something has.

So far today I've been OP.  Eating within range and I even went and walked 4 miles around the lakes today.  It was great and I feel wonderful except for the soreness!


----------



## tiki23

> QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011: Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.



My name is Alice - I'm married with 3 kids, DS21, DS20 and DD18 - I'm pre-empty nest and trying to figure out what I'm going to do when they all fly off.  Next year is a biggie for me and DH: his 60th, my 50th and our 20th anniversary; I want to be feeling and looking good!

I've been working on weight loss and health for the last 16 months and have made some improvements - but it's sooo easy for me to backslide.  I've lost as much as 30 lbs, put some back on but have now consistently kept off 18lbs off over the last year....so now it's time to take that other 12lbs back!

For the fall challenge I want to lose at least the 12lbs but more importantly: 

~I AM going to exercise at least 4 days a week for a minimum of 240 minutes per week
~I HAVE to journal my food.....have to, have to, have to.....it is the #1 reason I have not been reaching my weight loss goals.  

I can work out crazy-hard at the gym, puking-my-guts-out-hard, but I am not burning the fat because I am not eating correctly.  Not only do I eat things that I shouldn't, I also don't eat what, when and how I _should_!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *


See above!


----------



## lisah0711

I am a bad coach because I ask these questions and then forget to answer them myself.  



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *



I think tracking is definitely an important part of weight loss.  Do I track every day?  Nope.    But when I do track I always do much better than when I am "winging it" because it only takes a few oops to undo my hard work.  



Loves2Read said:


> Hi, I'm Meaghan. I'm 25 years old and from Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. About a year ago I found out I have high cholesterol. I've always been overweight, but it was just something I figured I'd live with, like the rest of my family does. This news gave me the kickstart I needed to really get my life in order and make my health a priority. I joined a gym and started working out with a personal trainer. I work out with him 3x/week and try to do at least one day of cardio on my own. At times it is incredibly frustrating because the lbs aren't coming off like I had hoped they would; but the inches are and my muscle tone is a thousand times better. So far I've lost about 22 lbs and 16 inches and at my last checkup my cholesterol levels had gone from dangerously high to normal.




 *Meghan!*  Congratulations on your great success so far!



mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Hi!  I'm Jess, a single mom to 2 great kids (one who is special needs and takes up a lot of my time!).  I am getting married in March (6 months to go!) to a wonderful guy who is taking on the amazing role of dad to my kids (my ex husband is no where in the picture).  I have a lot of stresses in my life though and I don't eat the best...
> 
> I am a really small person and have always had a great metabolism - I hit 30 though and it isn't the case.  I have a wedding dress I bought at a low weight of mine.  I am now 5 pounds heavier and that is enough of a percentage on me that my dress won't zip up.  Totally depresssing.
> 
> My goals:
> Lose and keep off 5-7 pounds by the end of Dec when I take my dress in for other alterations
> Make daily better choices even when in a hurry
> Drink more water (I am SO bad about this)



 *Jess!*  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding.    And when you make your goal, you can switch to the maintainers group.  



trinaweena said:


> Most of all, i want to work on how i view myself, im getting better but there are times when i still hate myself. Which is sad for me because i've always really loved myself.  I want to view myself as gorgeous and sexy again, and be able to not only love my personality but love my body as well.



*Trina,* you are a strong person and have been through so much.    I'm proud of you for never giving up and always moving forward.  



lovetoscrap said:


> Come by the Welcome Board at the top of the main forum list and say "Hi" and " Welcome " to other new posters, or you can go to the Technical Support Board at the very bottom of the main list and there is a Test Board where you can post a few times to get up to 10 posts.
> 
> And  to the DIS and the Biggest Loser!



It's so nice to have our tech savvy mods with us!  



ougrad86 said:


> Can I answer early?  Tomorrow is college football and I'll be glued to the TV all day and eating my veggie tray with FF dip.



Hope that your team wins!  



aamomma said:


> Tomorrow is my real starting day - we had planned to take this day trip over the summer, but it was postponed until today - just happened to coincide with the 1st day of the new challenge!  We ate at some of our favorite spots, and had some extra treats - but I'm on the wagon for the hayride now!!!!



Lots of room in the wagon!  



jaelless said:


> I am going to have to go with maybe, it depends on the person. I don't think it would work for me just because I am not a writing down type of person. I wish I was, it would be a bit more fun getting to have all these cute lil notebooks. Some people though love that sort of thing.  I do however track my minutes that I work out because I set a goal of 900/mth. That is easy though, I just write whatever amount I did on my calender. I did smashing job today  150 minutes



Great job with all those exercise minutes!  



glss1/2fll said:


> Holy Toledo! I thought I'd never reach the end. You guys wrote so much today! Welcome everybody!!!



 to you, too, *Linda!*



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm really excited to see so many new people on the board!!! I hope everyone sticks with us til the end!!!!



Wouldn't that be great?  



mackeysmom said:


> For ME, yes - definitely.
> 
> Historically, when I'm on WW and track every little bite - I have successful weeks.  *When I am lax on the tracking - not so good*.



You are so right!  



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I feel so well rested this morning.  (Had to give myself the banana-it's been unfortunately uncommon to feel that way these days)



*CC,* glad you feel so good today!  



DreamComeTrue12 said:


> Hi Everyone! My name is Pris. My goals for this challenge are to get in shape and lose 8.8 lbs. I've been using the Couch to 5k program on my iphone to get started working out and I also hope to run a half marathon in the next year or so!
> 
> Note: I can't PM the weight keeper since I don't have 10 posts yet. I hope this is ok. As soon as I reach the 10 posts I will PM her.



 *Pris!*  See *LTS'* post above on how to get your post count up.


----------



## Zoesmama03

AOTD Sept 10th:
Yes tracking is DEFINITELY an important part, especially for me.  For me I'm starting to believe and know that not only do I NEED to track but I need to plan ahead.  Otherwise I get to dinner and stress how can I eat under what calories I have left.   I've been more active logging on myfitnesspal.com.  I've had a couple days where dinner got left off from the rush of life and I know PLANNING is a good solution for that. 

I jumped on the exercise bike for 15 minutes this morning while watching "Heavy" its nice to see but twice so far I've seen them cutting supposed loose skin off girls. Just doesn't seem like it could have been that much extra excess skin. Maybe its just me.  My bp and heart rate were up after my bike ride but thankfully not excessively high.  143/83 and heart rate was at 90.  Happy to say it dropped beautifully back down to 122/77 with 74 heart rate(good for me lately) when I checked a couple hours later.  I want this hypertension GONE!  I'm so DONE with with it.  I'm too young to be worrying about my heart.   My grandma and at least one aunt have had these same anxiety/panic attacks over health.  Its not good at all. I know the answer is losing weight and hoping this scare is enough to get me over the hill and keeping it going.  I'm back where I was in Jan and that is super embarrassing. 

I'm going to work on a new vision boards(or two, possibly) one digital for computer and one on poster board for me to see often. 


Okay I'll come back later but I'm going to get some light lunch and hydrate up and see if Zoe wants to go swim for a little while.


----------



## lisah0711

pickles521 said:


> I'm using this challenge to help me solidify those habits.  Sometimes you just  need a little extra push.  I'm hoping to find a method that really works to improve my nutrition and increase the amount of exercise.  If I tidy up the rest of my life and decrease some stress along the way, all the better!



 *pickles521!*  Wow it is a challenge to live a healthy lifestyle with all that travelling!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I am ready to change again.  I think I have to go back to what works for me and that is the old plan of weight watchers.  I have a 5.5 mile leg of a marathon relay tomorrow and then I will be doing some grocery shopping and meal planning.  My goal this challenge is to get off those 20lbs I regained.  I know I can do it.  Where there is a will theres a way right?



*Lindsay,* good luck on your relay tomorrow!  



my3princes said:


> Maybe I'll find a cute small journal when we hit Borders for one last time today.  The store closes in 4 days



Yep, I'm going to miss Borders, too.  



mikamah said:


> I'm late to the party, and it's been a busy, hectic week, but i'm hoping I'll have some time tomorrow to regroup, relax and meet everyone here.



So glad that Michael is okay.    I know that you will be back on track in no time!  



jillbur said:


> For me, I definitely do so much better tracking my food/calories. On days I fall behind, I tend to snack on not so heathy things (a girl's gotta have chocolate!). I actually bought the Biggest Loser food journal and used it for a couple weeks this summer, then fell off the bandwagon. So I brought it back out and am ready to go!



Nice to be able to use something that you already have!  



lovetoscrap said:


> DD was up half the night on the 3rd night of that advance sign up because she was so eager to be sure to get in.  She has been on pins and needles for weeks waiting for her email.  She finally got it on Thursday morning before school and was just -- but HASN'T logged in yet!!!  She was just too exhausted after school and band on Thursday and Friday.  She said she was going to spend today on the computer but she is outside with DH right now.  I don't understand her.



Might be just as well as it sounds like they are having problems with the server.   

A new release of a game called Minecraft that DS plays came out today and there server is going down quite a bit, too.  It is rather manic here depending on whether people can connect or not.    Mom can't complain too much since she is sitting here on the computer, too.  

*Gretchen,* have fun grocery shopping.  



lovehoney said:


> I just found this BL challenge and would love to join!  It looks like a great place of encouragement and support.
> 
> This is great timing.  I started using calorie count earlier this week (my second time to start).  I love having an easy way to track my food.  I especially love that it gives you an analysis of the food you are eating - I had know idea I was ingesting so much sodium!
> 
> I am walking on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.  I am on my second week of following Jeff Galloways WDW 1/2 marathon training program for beginners.  I haven't been able to run yet, just walk, so I may need to look for another program.
> 
> I've struggled with weight all of my life.  I've been on tons of different programs *but my motto is "never give up".  * *Great motto!  You're going to feel right at home because quite a few of us feel that way. *
> 
> We have a trip planned to WDW for early January.  We hope to visit WWOHP at Univeral IOA and the reports about the seat restrictions on some of the rides has really movtivated me for this fall.  I hope to lose 16 lbs during this challenge.
> 
> Looking forward to the challenge.



 *lovehoney!*  Great job training for the WDW 1/2 marathon!  You can also use the intervals to just walk faster as you get used to your training.  I do that on days when I'm slow or need a break.  Honestly, I still don't run very fast at all so don't be discouraged.  You might want to check out Marathoning for Mortals, too.  



RedRosePrincess said:


> I'm going to use Jeff Galloway's beginning runner training plan that he designed for the TB Half. It looks like an easy plan to follow; I'm just a little nervous about the longer runs.



Baby steps, baby steps.  You'll be pleased with how quickly you progress as you go through the program.  



tigger813 said:


> Checking out Pottermore a bit and then the site went down again. I'll do as much as I can today and tomorrow!



Hope you can get back on soon!  



glss1/2fll said:


> I rolled out of bed and into my running clothes this morning. Since, except for yesterday's 1 mile on the treadmill, I hadn't run in 2 weeks I was a bit worried. I should have been. Ugh It was more a walk with runs than a run. But it was also 70 degrees and I did it. Cross that off my list.  I did my shorter 2.5 mile route than the usual 3.25. I like our hot (finally!) weather, but it's not nice for running. I don't know how Rose ran in 90 degrees a couple months ago.  You warmer weather folks are amazing.



Nice job on getting out there and running again today.    I did my run early this morning, too.  It is supposed to start cooling off next week.  I'm glad because I was getting a bit worried about my race next week-end.  I know that whatever weather you get today, I will have the same tomorrow.  



mvlimmex said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to join.  I was in the Biggest Loser summer 2011 and also a couple of years back  It is so helpful to have a group of supportive Dissers I am trying to lose around 25 -30 lbs, since I had my boy in April 2010.  Also, I like to lose weight to be healthier and to have people quit asking me if I am expecting again.  My name is Vicki.  I am 40 years old, married with 5 children from southwest WI.  I am looking forward to getting to know everyone the next few months.  Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Vicki



 *Vicki!*  Best of luck to you too!



tiki23 said:


> My name is Alice - I'm married with 3 kids, DS21, DS20 and DD18 - I'm pre-empty nest and trying to figure out what I'm going to do when they all fly off.  Next year is a biggie for me and DH: his 60th, my 50th and our 20th anniversary; I want to be feeling and looking good!
> 
> I've been working on weight loss and health for the last 16 months and have made some improvements - but it's sooo easy for me to backslide.  I've lost as much as 30 lbs, put some back on but have now consistently kept off 18lbs off over the last year....so now it's time to take that other 12lbs back!
> 
> For the fall challenge I want to lose at least the 12lbs but more importantly:
> 
> ~I AM going to exercise at least 4 days a week for a minimum of 240 minutes per week
> ~I HAVE to journal my food.....have to, have to, have to.....it is the #1 reason I have not been reaching my weight loss goals.
> 
> I can work out crazy-hard at the gym, puking-my-guts-out-hard, but I am not burning the fat because I am not eating correctly.  Not only do I eat things that I shouldn't, I also don't eat what, when and how I _should_!



 *Alice!*  Sounds like a great plan to get back on track.  

Have a great Saturday afternoon all!


----------



## aamomma

*QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 
*  Yes, definitely 
*  Maybe, it depends on the person 
*  No, I don't think it's necessary *

I absolutely think tracking food is important! Those little bites can add up!  It also can really surprise me sometimes how small a serving of some foods is when you measure it out.  

I jumped on the wagon with both feet today!  I exercised  and ate lots of veggies and drank lots of water so far!    Trying to cut down on the diet soda too, but I'm getting a killer caffeine withdrawal headache


----------



## buzz5985

lovetoscrap said:


> What features does the Office in a Bag have?  She just has a photo of the outside and then the inside with stuff in it on the site, but I like to know exactly what it has.  I have a binder with a lot of pockets and places to put stuff so I am not sure that hers would be any better?
> 
> I just ordered the Rubba Sweepa and a set of the Purple rags.  I wanted the Rubba Sweepa a few years ago when I was Flying but they were looking for a new manufacturer or something.  I have trouble bending over-- well actually I have no problems bending over, I have trouble getting back up!-- so I am hoping this will help with cleaning my shower and cleaning near the baseboards and under the cabinets.
> 
> I have LOVED the water bottles and used them pretty much daily for the last few years.  But unfortunately I had some bad luck and most of them broke their seals-- I know most people haven't had that problem.  They exchanged the first one that I had do that but I didn't bother with the others.  We have found some great insulated stainless steel bottles in the stores recently and switched to those.  GREAT for getting that water in all day!  I carry one constantly.



What I like most about the binder is it zips closed, so nothing will fall out.  It's light, has a handle on the spine.  Oh and the most importatnt part - it's purple - my favorite color.   I just throw it in the car when I am on my way to drop DS at hockey (we need to be there 1 hour before the game) I will sit in the car and do bills, or work on my laptop, or go grocery shopping - so I will keep my coupons in there too.  There are 2 zippered mesh pockets for stamps, pens, etc.  I put in some dividers, pockets and have written on them "file" "shred".  I write the bills for 2 households - so I need to make good use of my time.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm a FlyBaby, too -- I started my "Christmas in July" by downloading the holiday journal on July 25th!
> 
> I am pretty good about doing the missions each week, except for Zone 2. I just don't like it -- maybe because my dh is our cook -- and I prefer not to go where the food is kept for any length of time
> 
> I am totally devoted to her calendar. I bought a different one to start this year, and by July I was jumping to get the new one. It really is so helpful to have everything for the family in one place, now if I could just get my dh to actually look at it...
> 
> Maria



DH - are they all the same??  Mine would call me from work - to my work and ask me what he had to do that night??  Really.  LOL  Now we just upgraded to smart phones and have what is called Cozi.  It's a calender, to do list, etc.  you can import other calenders into it, DS Scout Troop uses google calender so that's imported, the High School calender is imported into it.  You can check off reminders and Cozi sends a text message to remind you of the event.  



kdwrice said:


> I am new to the DIS board and I saw the Biggest Loser Challenge.  I would like to join as a loser; however, I can not PM anyone until I have 10 posts.  I am from an older generation and I have no idea what I am doing.



Welcome!!!



MISSALLEN said:


> Hello,
> My name is Dee, I am 42 years old and married with a 17 year old son.  He is a senior this year.  I have 3 lovable pitbulls--definately not gaurd dogs : )  I would like to loose 5-10 pounds mainly because of health reasons.  I am post op heart valve repair and currently in cardiac rehab which holds me back a lot, but they are wanting me to walk between 30-60 minutes a day for 3-5 days a week (my #1 goal).  My goals, eat healthier (shooting for 2-3 servings of veggies and 3 servings of fruit a day), and of loose weight.  I'm excited about doing this for my health.  I like the clean clutter idea---Boy I NEED THIS!!



Welcome!!!



my3princes said:


> I'm late to the party again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dishes.  DH handles that on his time frame and I'm okay with that.
> 
> Beds.  I'm out of the house before DH even thinks about getting up.  I suppose I could make it with him in it and he might not even notice
> 
> Laundry.  I do at least one load of laundry per day as I hate to let it pile up.  Thankfully our washer has the delay start function so I load it before work and have it wash just before I get home.  When I get home I dry it and put it away.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Deb.  I'll be 42 in a few days.  I'm married to my soulmate and high school sweetheart for 19 years now.  We've been together for 24 years, but it sure doesn't feel like it.  We have 3 awesome DSs.  Nick is 15 (he'll be 16 in a few weeks and can't wait to get his driver's license) he's a sophmore.  Hunter is 13 and in 8th grade.  Colby is 8 and a 3rd grader.  I work full time at the VA hospital in the business office.  I am at a desk for 10 hours a day 4 days a week, which is not good for dieting.  I am a very active volunteer in school and the community.  I run a lacrosse program with 5 teams in the Spring.  I enjoy camping, crafts and sewing.
> 
> As of this morning I was 160 lbs which is up considerably from the 143 that I maintained for 6 years after losing 50 lbs.  I seem to have lost my mojo since starting a full time job and juggling everything.  I'm hoping that this fall challenge will be better as I have fewer outside committments at the moment.



Welcome.  



lovehoney said:


> I just found this BL challenge and would love to join!  It looks like a great place of encouragement and support.
> 
> This is great timing.  I started using calorie count earlier this week (my second time to start).  I love having an easy way to track my food.  I especially love that it gives you an analysis of the food you are eating - I had know idea I was ingesting so much sodium!
> 
> I am walking on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.  I am on my second week of following Jeff Galloways WDW 1/2 marathon training program for beginners.  I haven't been able to run yet, just walk, so I may need to look for another program.
> 
> I've struggled with weight all of my life.  I've been on tons of different programs but my motto is "never give up".
> 
> We have a trip planned to WDW for early January.  We hope to visit WWOHP at Univeral IOA and the reports about the seat restrictions on some of the rides has really movtivated me for this fall.  I hope to lose 16 lbs during this challenge.
> 
> Looking forward to the challenge.



I added you to the list.  Welcome



mvlimmex said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to join.  I was in the Biggest Loser summer 2011 and also a couple of years back  It is so helpful to have a group of supportive Dissers I am trying to lose around 25 -30 lbs, since I had my boy in April 2010.  Also, I like to lose weight to be healthier and to have people quit asking me if I am expecting again.  My name is Vicki.  I am 40 years old, married with 5 children from southwest WI.  I am looking forward to getting to know everyone the next few months.  Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Vicki



Welcome!!!

Janis


----------



## dvccruiser76

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *



Hi everyone  I'm Sue and I'll be your weight keeper for the Fall BL Challenge. 

I'm a 35 year old mother to one child, my DS(2) Dylan. We live in Danvers (right near Mikamah) with my DH of 5 years Will. 

We're both accountants  

I love to travel, DH is pretty good about it, though he's not a Disney nut like me  So, I try to change it up with WDW, DL, Hilton Head and DCL  But we do take other trips too. 

I've been doing the BL challenge for a year now. I just realized it this weekend. I got to goal this time last year, but fell off the wagon this summer, so I'm hoping to love my 13 pounds and get back to where I was last May. 

Let's go team 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *sue - *just fyi, i'm not going to send in my weights each week during this challenge but will start doing so post-baby.





cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!



Yahoo, I can't wait to take part this time around 



yulilin3 said:


> I love doing Zumba and have both DVD sets and do them 5 times a week. I also go to WDW or  UO on the weekends and walk alot.



I started doing Zumba on my Wii this summer. 

WDW on the weekends 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I have 2 trips to Disney planned between now and the end of the challenge so I am hoping to get 10 lbs off by the end.  Normally I would say more but the 1st trip is  4 day Dream and 4 days at F&W ,so I plan on enjoying more than I know I should.  The second is for a week(1st wk in Dec) is just to enjoy Christmas at WDW I still usually come home a litle more than when I left.



Yahoo  We did thr Dream in May 



rafikifan2911 said:


> I cant seem to find the post this morning of who we need to pm with our starting weight?



You can PM me 



trinaweena said:


> I suffer from Chron's disease



My fellow Crohnie  It's not fun at all 



DreamComeTrue12 said:


> Note: I can't PM the weight keeper since I don't have 10 posts yet. I hope this is ok. As soon as I reach the 10 posts I will PM her.



I'll see if I can pm you and maybe you can reply. 



mikamah said:


> I'm late to the party, and it's been a busy, hectic week, but i'm hoping I'll have some time tomorrow to regroup, relax and meet everyone here.
> 
> I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to an amazing 9 yo son, Michael who is the light of my life.  I'm an RN in an endoscopy unit, and have done many bl challenges, some I've lost on, some I've gained, some I've maintained, but I know without the amazing support here, I'm would have done so much worse.  I will never give up.  I started my weight loss journey 6 years ago, after my mom had some medical issues, and at that time, I said I would never give up.  I've been up and down, but never up over my starting weight then of 229, where before that, I'd yo-yo'ed up and down too many times, and always went up and over the prior weight.
> 
> I'm at 215 this morning, and my goal for this challenge is to stick with it, and get to 199.  The amazing ONEderland I've seen so many hit, but I haven't been there in 2 years.
> 
> Just a note on ds.  I shared on the summer challenge that he had a seizure on tuesday, and we went through a workup this week, MRI was normal, so great news, EEG showed that he is prone to have more seizures, so we started him on a med last night, but the good new is there is a good chance it will be a childhood disorder and he may out grow them.  Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and prayers.  The support here is so amazing.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had time to read through the thread and meet everyone yet, but am looking forward to catching up later this weekend.  Looks like an awesome group!!



Kathy so glad to hear that it may be a childhood disorder. How is Michael dealing with it? Will they be able to run tests later to know if it's gone? Did they say how often you'll need to come in for checkups/tests? 

How are YOU holding up?


----------



## cclovesdis

Sue: I was wondering the same thing about Kathy.

 Kathy. I'm glad to hear Michael could outgrow them.  PM me if there is any way I can help. I'm only about 2 hours away-even if you want to meet for coffee. Also, did anyone talk to you about 504? PM me if you want some info. I want what's best for DS AND YOU. 

Well, it's been quite the day here and it's barely 5 PM. I did get through some of my plans for the day. The trip to the laundromat was not too successful, but it will work out fine. Believe it or not, I had to do some research to find a laundromat.  I managed to make it to the post office today too. If anyone is expecting a prize from the Summer Challenge, be on the look out for it in the next few days. I'm sorry it took so long to mail them. I have found a solution for this challenge. I have been shopping for prizes nonstop since early August. I've also bought some mailing supplies. I promise I will be more on top of things for this challenge. 

I had my blood work done and I should know the results in about a week. It is a blood test for a latex allergy. I'm curious about the results, but regardless, I am allergic to something. Benedryal is becoming my new best friend. Unfortunately, it makes me hungry.

I decided not to go grocery shopping. We have more in the house than I realized and then my parents went to pick up our crop share agreement for the week and came back with LOTS of veggies!  I think we're good. 

Tonight's dinner will be healthy. I'm not sure what it will be yet, but I know salad is involved. I think I will go try making some blueberry pancakes that I can eat. I need to find more breakfast options and I had a fairly big lunch and protein at breakfast, so tonight is a good night. Plus, my parents won't be back for about an hour, so I can experiment without worrying about how much of a mess I make. 

Have a great night everyone!

CC


----------



## kollerbear

OK this is the biggest multi-quote I've ever tried... I hope it turns out...



trinaweena said:


> I've been saying for years that i want to loose weight but instead it just kept coming on.  I'm not overweight, meaning I don't LOOK like i should be trying to lose weight, but over the years my clothes have stopped fitting and my stomach has been getting too big for my liking.  When i started the summer challenge i weighed 165 and i was in a really bad place body image wise. I hated myself. I would cry in the shower because i couldn't stand the sight of myself naked. I've learned through the wonderful people on here that weight loss is a jounrney and its not easy but its so worth it.  Since june i've made the decision to live healthy, not just to loose weight but to live a happy healthy life.  I'm glad im starting young.  If we ever get married (when haha) i dont want to rush to lose weight, or if we have kids i want to be living a healthy lifestyle already.  There are days when i want to give up, and days i fall off the wagon but i've come so far, i cant stop now...
> 
> Most of all, i want to work on how i view myself, im getting better but there are times when i still hate myself. Which is sad for me because i've always really loved myself.  I want to view myself as gorgeous and sexy again, and be able to not only love my personality but love my body as well.



Trina-- I had tears in my eyes when I was reading this, it sounds so familiar to me. Although you have so many health problems I've never had to deal with, of course, but yeah, I completely relate. I have to say, though I'm really glad that you felt so blissed out after yoga. That was my experience the first time I went a few years ago. I haven't gone in a couple years because I don't belong to a gym anymore (and I'm lazy? ) but getting into a more consistent yoga practice made me feel so much happier about myself, and I think it could do the same for you! Just keep going! Coming back after a long break feels like you're working with a whole new body--very frustrating.



dumbo_buddy said:


> going to a friend's wedding is a huge motivator. i was in a wedding a couple years ago for my friend and i was determined to not be the fat bridesmaid. took me a year but i lost 40 lbs! i just refused to walk into david's bridal and feel like a fatty!



Thanks--that's exactly how I feel. When I told one of my friends I was losing weight for her wedding, she said, "but I don't care how you look!" Sweet of her, but I had to tell her "Well, I DO!!!"  Also, great to see you're in the Bronx! I live in Queens, but worked up there last year and have some Bronx-pride. The Bronx Zoo is one of my favorite places in the world, I think.




lisah0711 said:


> Sorry forgot to do my intro yesterday.    I am Lisa.  I am 51 and celebrating my 18th wedding anniversary this week-end.



I hope you have a great anniversary, Lisa!



aamomma said:


> One of my goals this challenge (deja vu) is to be exercising consistently! (without excuses and grumbling)
> Nice to meet you all, and good luck!!



This made me laugh-- I'm sure my DBF would be thrilled if I made "less grumbling, complaining, and whining" (about exercising, dieting, and chores) one of my goals. Maybe I should go add that to my goals right now, actually....



tigger813 said:


> Going to try to plan my meals every Sunday for the following week. I usually stick to it!



I hate doing this-- it is so time consuming!! I can only imagine how much harder it is planning for a whole family! But yeah, every time I do it, my week just "happens" to be on-plan...  Imagine that...



Rose&Mike said:


> Were you a runner before? Cause that's a brutal amount of training in 10 weeks! I don't think I would like running anymore either. Hopefully you will find something you like to do this fall.



Hi Rose-- your pics and story are very inspiring! Congrats!!! Umm... I had a base-- I was a XC runner for a couple years of high school. But the furthest I'd ever run was about 5 miles. I was never terribly fast, or at all consistent after XC ended. When I started training I hadn't run in a year. I was trying to stick to my schedule of running the WDW marathon in 5 months... My best friend is a marathon runner and she kept convincing me I could do it, and I was really proud of my speedy progress! But when she convinced me to run my 2nd half the weekend after the 1st half, I did it and really regretted it. I was able to run straight through the 1st one, but had to walk a lot in my 2nd (although I was faster overall, _of course_). I wanted to turn around after 2 miles, but couldn't figure out how to do it! Hahahha. I don't think this is the end of running for me, but I need to get a lot less obsessive and goal-driven before I'll be able to take on another challenge like that. 



disneycr8zy said:


> *
> I hate cooked vegetables.  I have always HATED cooked vegetables.  And there are quite a few that I don't enjoy raw either (broccoli, cauliflower, radishes, onions to start with).  I do enjoy salad fixings and fresh fruit.  Anybody have any tricks for getting veggie servings in without the cooked ones?*


*

I agree with others on roasting, but I also am wondering if you enjoy or have tried marinated vegetables? If you allow broccoli to soak in a marinade with vinegar, the acid "cooks" it just a little bit so that it gets more tender, but stays very crisp and decidedly uncooked. You can marinate mushrooms this way, as well, with rosemary and thyme, and it's really quite yummy and low-cal (as long as you measure the oil). It's very yummy added to salads or with toast. If you want some recipes, just ask me here, on my WISH Journal, or PM me.




jillbur said:



			I teach History and am in charge of special education at my small (60-80 kids from grades 5-12) non-profit school for disruptive youth (court ordered children who live in a group home and children who are removed from their public home schools due to behavior problems). So needless to say, my days can be stressful, but I enjoy my job very much!  My afternoons are hectic with both my boys being in school now, after school activites, plus a DH who just started back to school FT during the week and working FT (three 12 hour shifts) on the weekends (midnights). Yikes!! What are we thinking?   ...

5. Limit the Dunkin Donuts spiced pumpkin coffee (my favorite season) to 1 a week  (this will be a huge challenge for me)
		
Click to expand...


!!! I worked for a summer at a school like that. It got me into nonprofits (I work for an org. that does alternative to incarceration programs now), but I realized I could NEVER do direct service work like that again. It is SO tiring. I am in awe of you and your family!!!!

Also, what is it with the fall and pumpkin things?? I haven't had a food craving in like, two months, and then the pumpkin cream cheese muffin at Starbucks had me thinking about it for hours!!



cclovesdis said:



			My plan for today is to spend some time catching up on things. I need to wash my sheets, my blanket, and my comforter, so a trip to the laundromat is in order. I'm also planning to spend some time grocery shopping (again ) and then hopefully get to the gym. I also have to have blood work and go to CVS.

I was happy to read that the new Healthy Habits format is appreciated!  Belle is definitely one of, if not, my favorites. I did all 4 yesterday and started working on the 2 mini-challenges. I really want to make some wheat/rice-free bread, in general, and for the meal, hence, the trip to the grocery store. I drank all my water and then some. But, I do feel good!

Have a great day everyone! Welcome! 

Click to expand...


Hi CC! I do love Healthy Habits. I'm already planning my meal-- it's going to be French themed in honor of Beauty and the Beast! Also, I have to say I was a little bummed to read about your trip to the laundromat. When I read the Clean up the Clutter challenge about washing your sheets every week on the same day, I thought, "oh, well, that must just be for people with their own washers/driers.... surely I can't go to the laundromat EVERY WEEK. No excuses!!!! Hahhahahah  



bellebookworm9 said:




But then I also had a couple chocolate glazed donut holes, two "pumpkin" peppermint patties, a "pumpkin" reese's cup, and a slice of chocolate cake with cookies on it. But, it's now 3 hours later and despite walking up and downhill for two hours, I am not yet hungry. But whatever I do eat will probably be fruits and veggies, because until I go grocery shopping later, that's literally all I have in the fridge. 

Click to expand...


Again, what is it with the pumpkin flavored foods??? Maybe I really love fall or something, but they seem so much more enticing than other, normal diet-busting foods...*


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Ugh, I forgot to post Quote of the day yesterday so today I'll do 2. 
I had a request to restart them and I hope to stick to it better then the summer challenge. 
So here ya go(some will be recycled from summer):

9/9/11 
*I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.
*



9/10/11
*Don't say you don't have any time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Michelangelo, Mother Teresa, Tomas Jefferson and Albert Einstein.*


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I sent my weight in to the weight keeper. Apparently RV life is not for me even though I felt I didn't graze a lot I still gained while we were away for the last month. We did do a lot of grilling and I ate a lot more red meat then we normally do.
I am 1 pound shy of my all time high, and it pisses me off!!!

Monday we have to first full week of school and I start my fall schedule. DH will be gone too so I won't feel guilty about working out. 

So Monday's schedule is:
drop kids
work out (think I'll hit the track, 2 laps is 3.2 miles)
Deep clean Kitchen and Pantry -  I'm really thinking of tossing a lot of food, I mean a lot!
get kids
homework 
dinner 
and I really want to be in bed by 10-10:30


----------



## jaelless

WOW I seem to be only one who doesn't food track. I just am not disciplined enough to do that. Today had lots of fun. I took DS and my lil princess to the zoo. She had never been. It was great, all the animals cooperated so she could see them. She really loved the penguins/ Also got my exercise while there. Had to park about 1/2 mile away since they were having Razorback game. Those fans are insane  literally thousands of them. So we got the walk uphill to zoo, then 2 hours walking around, then walk back.  Totally fun way to be a loser.


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> I'm late to the party, and it's been a busy, hectic week, but i'm hoping I'll have some time tomorrow to regroup, relax and meet everyone here.
> 
> I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to an amazing 9 yo son, Michael who is the light of my life.  I'm an RN in an endoscopy unit, and have done many bl challenges, some I've lost on, some I've gained, some I've maintained, but I know without the amazing support here, I'm would have done so much worse.  I will never give up.  I started my weight loss journey 6 years ago, after my mom had some medical issues, and at that time, I said I would never give up.  I've been up and down, but never up over my starting weight then of 229, where before that, I'd yo-yo'ed up and down too many times, and always went up and over the prior weight.
> 
> I'm at 215 this morning, and my goal for this challenge is to stick with it, and get to 199.  The amazing ONEderland I've seen so many hit, but I haven't been there in 2 years.
> 
> Just a note on ds.  I shared on the summer challenge that he had a seizure on tuesday, and we went through a workup this week, MRI was normal, so great news, EEG showed that he is prone to have more seizures, so we started him on a med last night, but the good new is there is a good chance it will be a childhood disorder and he may out grow them.  Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and prayers.  The support here is so amazing.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had time to read through the thread and meet everyone yet, but am looking forward to catching up later this weekend.  Looks like an awesome group!!



I'm glad to hear there was nothing abnormal on the MRI.  The anti seizure meds to do work great.  We have an adult friend that has been on them for decades with no break through seizures.  He's a fireman and paramedic which would not have been possible without the meds.


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

I thought long and hard about what the QOTD for tomorrow.  It's a national day of mourning and a day of remembrance.  It's a time to think about those we lost, how our lives were forever changed, and to reflect on the world that we live in today.  

So while you are doing this reflecting tomorrow, I would like for you to take a few minutes to reflect on your healthy lifestyle.  And think about this question which is based on an email from sparkpeople.com:  

*Who is standing in your way?*

Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves.

- Robert Frost

_Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference. _

*QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *


----------



## my3princes

We spent most of the day in the garage again today.  The rod is looking pretty cool now and is almost ready for the Northeast Nationals in a couple of weeks.  It is still very much a rat rod, but it looks and feels more finished then it did at last year's show.  I did very well with eating or not eating as it was today and got alot of exercise just because I was on my feet.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Back from my swim. Amazing my bp dropped to 116 over 74 after that and a nice warm shower. I guess that was all relaxing.   Need to think about dinner and get it going.  This is why I should be planning our meals I've just never succeed at doing so.   I might make sloppy joes(well my scratch version can't stand that canned stuff), baked taters with fresh green beans and salad.  OF course I have quite a few calories to play with for dinner after 15 minute bike ride and hour in the pool moving around. I know I didn't REALLY burn 793 calories in the pool though and I'm going to try only eating back some of my exercise calories this time.

kollerbear,
I'll be watching your vegetarian journal. I'd really like to cut out meat completely but hard living with a carnivorous omni(my brother) who has to have his meat.


----------



## trinaweena

Well i got some stuff accomplished today but not everything I wanted to.  I made home made chili today, to freeze for the rest of the week.  I think we will be picking at least one recipe every saturday to make and freeze. I think this will be convienent as far as school and work goes. I modified a recipe that my dad always makes, no sausage, ground turkey and i added a bunch of vegetables. It came out pretty good my first time and not having any idea what i was doing!  

My boyfriend came over and suggested we go for a walk so we did 5 miles, of which i ran .5 of haha! I wanted to do at least a mile but we didn't bring any water and i didn't want to be dehydrated.  After that we went fish shopping. Our one eyed goldfish died recently and i want to replace him but im hesitant because the nitrates in our tank our really high. We just looked today. He saw a little white one that he liked but i knew he was going to die soon as he looked really sickly so we did not get him. We might wait till the middle of september when i get 30% off at work.

Eating was pretty on plan i think. Grapfruit for breakfast, greek yogurt for lunch with stawberries and steak with greenbeans and potatoes for dinner. i did not count my calories with dinner because i have trouble knowing what to put in for stuff like that. we have a kitchen scale, my goal this week is to figure out how to use to darn thing. 

also does anyone know if there is away to figure out the calorie content for a recipe? id like to be able to figure it out for the chili i made. 

i also was unsure how to add our walk into my calorie counter as it asks for minutes and i just know we went four miles i wasnt paying attention to time. 

im going to go and do replies tomorrow after work and after i clean the fish tank. hopefully at least. i also really need to plan my week because its going to be a BUSY one. school every day from 9-11, work 12-8, gym 9-1030, bed. get up, repeat. 

should find time for homework as well. right now im having an allergy attack because we stopped by my work to look at fish and played with kittens. That was about 5 hours ago. I'm still dying. Ugh. 

QOTD Whose standing in your way?

Most of the time its me. I hold myself back more than anyone. My boyfriend and family are supportive, although sometimes they are bad influences. But in the end i am in charge of myself. I control my own decisions and my own fate.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *Gretchen,* have fun grocery shopping.





kollerbear said:


> Also, what is it with the fall and pumpkin things?? I haven't had a food craving in like, two months, and then the pumpkin cream cheese muffin at Starbucks had me thinking about it for hours!!
> 
> Again, what is it with the pumpkin flavored foods??? Maybe I really love fall or something, but they seem so much more enticing than other, normal diet-busting foods...



Pumpkin cream cheese muffin?! I guess it's good we don't have that at our Starbucks. But I was bad tonight and went there again and got another pumpkin latte and pumpkin bread. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Who is standing in your way?*
> 
> _Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference. _
> 
> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



Me. And my budget. Let's face it, eating healthy is expensive and I'm a poor college student.  But really, out of the above list, the things holding me back are: procrastination (with planning meals), not being honest with myself (do you really need this donut? Yes!), keeping goals a secret (a few friends know that I'm trying to lose weight), giving up after a small setback (bad breakfast equals the rest of the day is shot). 

After writing all that, I think I should make a list of "good" things and tack it to the wall or the fridge. 

So after the bad breakfast, the day was totally off plan. We went grocery shopping and I bought healthy stuff, but I also got some chinese food for lunch, and some fruit. Dinner was cheese & crackers and no sugar added sherbet, then we went to Starbucks. 

Now I'm hanging out watching Miss Congeniality 2 on TBS (just bought both of them half an hour ago on Amazon for less than $10 with free two day shipping ). I should be reading, but hey, that's what Sunday is for, right?


----------



## mackeysmom

> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *





bellebookworm9 said:


> Me. And my budget. Let's face it, eating healthy is expensive and I'm a poor college student.  But really, out of the above list, the things holding me back are: procrastination (with planning meals), not being honest with myself (do you really need this donut? Yes!), keeping goals a secret (a few friends know that I'm trying to lose weight), giving up after a small setback (bad breakfast equals the rest of the day is shot).



If you substitute "poor college student" with "currently unemployed", I could have written the exact words that Gretchen wrote.

I have no excuse - I live alone and don't have to worry about shopping or cooking for anybody else.  I am responsible only for myself and am the only person standing in my way.

 - Laura


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *




"*Procrastination*, lateness, *being disorganized, pessimism*, not being honest with yourself, *severe self-criticism*, downplaying achievements, *focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths*, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, *giving up after a small setback*"

but mostly, just me. 

Quote for 9/11/11

*I don't want to get to the end of my life and find that I just lived the length of it. I want to have lived the width of it as well.*

Live life to it's fullest WISHers, we are not guaranteed a tomorrow, so don't say I will start tomorrow. Today is yesterdays tomorrow.


----------



## ougrad86

trinaweena said:


> also does anyone know if there is away to figure out the calorie content for a recipe? id like to be able to figure it out for the chili i made.



In WW, we figure out the values of all the items put in, then divide it by the number of servings; the online tools do this for us automatically.  So I would just scribble down what you add to the chili as you create it, figure out the calories for each item and add them all  up, then divide by the number of servings...the only trouble is figuring out the number of servings sometimes, but if you package it in servings sizes then you could count those.


----------



## ougrad86

lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



This is a hard question to answer, not sure if this answer is correct.  Right now, there is no one standing in my way.  What I do, what I choose to eat, is ultimately my responsibility.  Perhaps my lack of willpower, which is what led to my gaining weight in the first place.  I am horrible at stopping with one piece of candy, or ignoring the donut they are tempting me with at work.

Right now, I envision the trip.  I ask myself is it worth it, that small minute of pleasure compared to how I will feeling fitting into my clothes properly, able to move freely and not feeling tired and sluggish all the time.  I had a great burst of energy this morning when I got up, and was all over the house cleaning up before my football game watching started.  Even though I still need to lose the weight, the healthy eating I am now doing is taking hold, and making me feel better and give me more energy.  That is great motivation as well, and led to me eating salad and chicken while DS ate pizza.  And I rewarded myself with some WW ice cream tonight (still within my points), which is way better than any old pizza!


----------



## SettinSail

Well, better late than never

My name is Shawn and this is my 4th BL challenge.  I started trying to lose weight Feb 2010 and have made very very slow progress but will never give up!  I lost a total of 29.5 pounds when I just suddenly stopped losing weight in June and now all I can do is go up and down the same 3-4 pounds.  I do LOTS of exercise but could do better on my nutrition. I tend to do very well all day and then have a period of a few minutes in the evening when I just make horrible choices and sabatoge all my efforts from the day! 
When I weighed in yesterday morning I was up 3 lbs from my lowest.  I would love to lose 15 pounds this challenge and have my total lost go up to 42 pounds  I am 50 years old, married for almost 17 years and have one DS who is 14.  I work 30 hours a week for a large insurance company.  We haven't been to Disney in years but we go on Disney cruises now!

I feel journaling your food is a very important aspect to losing weight.  I do it in fits and starts and would like to be more consistent with this.  I do have a few nice journals just for this purpose  Even if you are not journaling, at least be aware of what you are eating! At the tail end of the Summer challenge, Pamela happened to mention that she weighed her nuts to make sure of the calorie count and was shocked to see how many calories she had been eating.  I did the same thing and also discovered that I was probably eating 2.5 servings of almonds a day as a snack at work and 1 serving is 160 calories

The thing most holding me back is of course, myself   I just need to get focused, get past this plateau, reach 30 lbs total and move forward from there

LTS, we had the free ChickFilA breakfast today too.  I had the chicken and egg bagel.  I didn't realize it also came with cheese on it.  VERY filling!  DS & DH picked ours up and they also got some chicken minis!  I told them only you guys can pay extra for a free breakfast!

Kathy, sounds like good news for Michael!  I know 2 kids who had seizures when they were younger but are seizure free now as teenagers.

Lisa, thanks so much for being our coach this week and thanks Sue, CC, and Sacha for all you guys do.  Oh, and Janis!

I have NOT sabotaged myself this evening.  We had grilled talapia and asparagus for supper and for dessert I had 2 chocolate graham crackers and have had NOTHING since then.  It's the first time in a long time that I've had a succesful evening. 

Welcome to all the newbies and I'm looking forward to chatting with everyone this challenge


----------



## glss1/2fll

Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels. Someone said that a challenge or so back. I try to remember them when I am tempted by goodies.


----------



## Michele

QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 


Yes, I believe it's important and that it will help.  I have been really bad about this in the past, going to try very hard to do it for this challenge.


----------



## Michele

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



Only myself, I need to follow through with my plans.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Okay, meals and snacks are all planned for tomorrow, so I feel I will be successful. I am really bad about planning for the week, so perhaps I will just make an effort to sit down the night before and plan for the next day. I am also going to the gym tomorrow evening to use the elliptical and the nautilus weights.


----------



## kollerbear

It's still September 10th in some parts of the USA, right? OK, then... 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *



I can't tell if it's "Yes, definitely" or "Maybe, depends on the person." I can definitely say that I have been health conscious for a long time, and actively trying to lose weight on and off for a year, and all of a sudden when I started using the meal planners and daily journaling at eDiets the weight just started disappearing. I think the combination of planning and measuring my food makes all the difference to me.

Of course, this might only help because I'm obsessive and couldn't stand _not_ writing something down. Just knowing I'll have to write something up when I go off-plan seems so difficult to me, that I'll decide not to eat out or will say "no" more often to foods I don't know the composition of. Of course, I'm so obsessive that not tracking even one meal out would drive me crazy, so what I've done is tell myself that one meal per week I won't write up. That doesn't mean it's a free meal-- I just came back from my friend's birthday dinner, hadn't eaten lunch to save calories up, only had one cocktail and then diet Coke after that, tried to eat only a little of the shared appetizer, and didn't have dessert. (But the goat's cheese ravioli was DELISH.) Planning to go "off the record" once a week has been really helpful for me, and lets me still stay "on plan."


----------



## kollerbear

Zoesmama03 said:


> kollerbear,
> I'll be watching your vegetarian journal. I'd really like to cut out meat completely but hard living with a carnivorous omni(my brother) who has to have his meat.



Hi Melissa! Yay! Yes, it's very hard being vegetarian while living with omnis! I'd be interested to make some recommendations for you... many of the recipes we make could substitute a meat for a portion, so that everyone could be happy... I saw in my WISH journal you were interested in gluten free, too, so I'm thinking some tofu dishes? 



trinaweena said:


> also does anyone know if there is away to figure out the calorie content for a recipe? id like to be able to figure it out for the chili i made.



Yes-- I'll second a PP and say that the only way is to walk through item by item and find the calories for it. Kind of a headache.  And then making the portions... I've been known to get really mad at my DBF for serving himself first-- "NOW I can't know what one quarter of the recipe is supposed to look like!!!" Maybe estimate how much chili you made based on the size of the containers you put in the freezer (you could have also measured before putting it in the freezer, of course), and then determine what fraction of the whole recipe should be a serving?



SettinSail said:


> I have NOT sabotaged myself this evening.  We had grilled talapia and asparagus for supper and for dessert I had 2 chocolate graham crackers and have had NOTHING since then.  It's the first time in a long time that I've had a succesful evening.



Congratulations on your snack-free evening! Chocolate graham crackers are my favorite dessert--sometimes I split one in half and put a scoop of vanilla frozen yogurt in there--skinny ice cream sandwich!



glss1/2fll said:


> Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels. Someone said that a challenge or so back. I try to remember them when I am tempted by goodies.



I've heard this quote too and it really stuck with me... You know, maybe it's just that I haven't been skinny since I was in junior year of high school so I don't remember what it felt like, but man, there are SO MANY GOOD TASTING THINGS out there... I mean, red velvet cupcakes probably taste at least as good as skinny feels....   And if not, I can't wait to be skinny!!


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> I'm late to the party, and it's been a busy, hectic week, but i'm hoping I'll have some time tomorrow to regroup, relax and meet everyone here.
> 
> I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to an amazing 9 yo son, Michael who is the light of my life.  I'm an RN in an endoscopy unit, and have done many bl challenges, some I've lost on, some I've gained, some I've maintained, but I know without the amazing support here, I'm would have done so much worse.  I will never give up.  I started my weight loss journey 6 years ago, after my mom had some medical issues, and at that time, I said I would never give up.  I've been up and down, but never up over my starting weight then of 229, where before that, I'd yo-yo'ed up and down too many times, and always went up and over the prior weight.
> 
> I'm at 215 this morning, and my goal for this challenge is to stick with it, and get to 199.  The amazing ONEderland I've seen so many hit, but I haven't been there in 2 years.
> 
> Just a note on ds.  I shared on the summer challenge that he had a seizure on tuesday, and we went through a workup this week, MRI was normal, so great news, EEG showed that he is prone to have more seizures, so we started him on a med last night, but the good new is there is a good chance it will be a childhood disorder and he may out grow them.  Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and prayers.  The support here is so amazing.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had time to read through the thread and meet everyone yet, but am looking forward to catching up later this weekend.  Looks like an awesome group!!



That's great news about your DS.  



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> I thought long and hard about what the QOTD for tomorrow.  It's a national day of mourning and a day of remembrance.  It's a time to think about those we lost, how our lives were forever changed, and to reflect on the world that we live in today.
> 
> So while you are doing this reflecting tomorrow, I would like for you to take a few minutes to reflect on your healthy lifestyle.  And think about this question which is based on an email from sparkpeople.com:
> 
> *Who is standing in your way?*
> 
> Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves.
> 
> - Robert Frost
> 
> _Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference. _
> 
> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



I am the only person standing in my way.  Demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback - that is me!!!  I was always told growing up - if you can't do it right, don't bother to do it at all.  I'm finally learning at the age of 52, that I don't need to have a perfectly clean home, be super Mom, and work full time.  Maybe, just maybe, I can put myself first.  Instead of cleaning a kitchen - that's already clean - I should go for a walk instead with some friends.  

I pick my DS up every day at school.  There is a beautiful place to walk, right near the school called Breakheart Reservation.  I know of 3 woman that are also there picking up their boys, so I am going to invite them to join me 45 minutes before school lets out, to go for a walk in Breakheart.  I hope some will join me.  They are all fellow hockey Mom's - we are a different breed.  LOL   

I had a busy day, what else is new??  DS had hockey at 9 till about 10:30.  Came home and showered then headed to my DF Assisted Living facililty for the final BBQ of the year.  The place is great - they bring in DJ's that play big band music, set up big grills outside.  All the families are invited - so a lot of times there are 3 generations of people there.  Also had a yound man from Creature's Teachers - I actually held a 7 yo alligator!!!  I don't know who enjoys the animals more the grandkids or the residents.  Came home DS went to a birthday party/sleepover.  I turned the breadmaker on and made fresh tortillas to go with the fahitas I was making.  DH came home from work (he was on call today) just in time to eat.  Threw a turkey into the "Set it and forget it" for lunches this week, sat down to watch Torchwood.  

So it's the second day I journaled my food, drank my water, exercised and found a healthy article to read.  And answered the QOTD.  It's a good start.

Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

I just made this list and it is hanging on my wall above my desk, where I will see it a lot. It is based on the list of things possibly holding you back in today's question of the day. I hope it helps somebody else. Parentheses indicate "put your own reason here".

*Rules for Success*

1.Do it now! No, it can't wait until later. Nothing is more important than your health.
2.Get organized! It will help you plan.
3.Optimism is the way to go: "You are pretty, you are smart, you are nice, you are worth it!" (Thanks *Trina*)
4. Be honest with yourself. No, you don't _need_ that (ice cream/pumpkin bread/latte/cookie). Yes, it could be the difference between a loss and a gain.
5.Be positive and open about you achievements! "I did (a 5K on the elliptical in 31:32)! I ate (4 veggies and 5 fruits)!"
6. Focus on the positives, but don't ignore the negatives. "I did a great thing by (walking around campus for two hours today). I also had (some poor breakfast choices), but I can plan for that in the future by (bringing my own breakfast before a tour.)
7. Don't keep it a secret! "I'm watching what I eat to (lower my insulin level/reduce risk of [heart disease/diabetes/high cholesterol]/feel better about myself). I'd appreciate if you could support me and encourage me on this journey to a healthier me-and I will do the same for you if you would like."
8. Things will not always be perfect and it is unrealistic to expect them to be so. If one meal or workout does not go as planned (or not planned), don't give up! Get back into it as soon as you can and you will undoubtedly feel better.

Remember: "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels."
"If you fail to plan, you plan to fail"-Pamela (pjlla)


----------



## kollerbear

buzz5985 said:


> I was always told growing up - if you can't do it right, don't bother to do it at all.  I'm finally learning at the age of 52, that I don't need to have a perfectly clean home, be super Mom, and work full time.



Oh my gosh... my mom used to say to me all the time when I was a kid that "if it's not worth doing right, it's not worth doing." It wasn't until I had been moved out for a few years that I thought, hold on a second... there are _lots_ of things worth doing that it doesn't matter if they're perfect!! I am so happy to hear someone else say this, too!!!


----------



## kollerbear

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *




It's myself. I'm really lucky to have a very supportive boyfriend who makes it easy for me to stay focused day to day and plan each week. Now that I have a plan and some momentum going, it will truly be no one's fault but my own if I can't see myself through.


----------



## RedRosePrincess

kollerbear said:


> It's myself. I'm really lucky to have a very supportive boyfriend who makes it easy for me to stay focused day to day and plan each week. Now that I have a plan and some momentum going, it will truly be no one's fault but my own if I can't see myself through.



That's so great you have a supportive bf. I had one that started out being supportive and that's when I lost all my weight but as soon as we started having problems that's when I put it back on. Unfortunately I found comfort in eating and didn't end things with him when I should have. Maybe if I had ended things earlier with him, I wouldn't have gained so much back but it was as much his fault for making me feel that way as it was my fault for letting him make me feel that way. 

QOTD: The thing that is standing in my way is me and being able to have control. I need to be able to tell myself when to stop (eating) and when to go (exercise).


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

Please take a second to remember everyone who died 10 years ago.  I still have students who lost someone that day.  The town I teach in lost 37people and that doesn't include the people who got out like my gf's husband.

Yesterday was a lazy day around here.  Dh did some painting and I did some sewing.  Dh will paint again today and ds will help him for a while.  I need to go grocery shopping today and plan my meals for the week. 

Off to get ready for the day.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Happy (but solemn) Sunday morning to you all.  FIrst of all..... prayers and thoughts with any one here who was affected by 9/11/01.  I know, in some way, EVERYONE was affected, either directly or indirectly.  I will be saying a prayer for peace today, as I"m sure many of you will be too. 

I came on here yesterday with the intention of getting caught up, meeting the new "faces" and  being off to a good start.... but at that time I was 8 pages behind and only read 2.... and now I'm STILL 8 pages behind! 
I'll try to get to it today.

DD's competed in her first TRIATHALON yesterday!  She and two swim team friends had a team.... her friend Eva swam (1/2 mi), DD biked (14 HILLY miles), and her friend Kathryn ran (hilly 5K).... they came in 2nd overall for female teams!!!!  I was SO IMPRESSED!   And their other swim team friend (and DD's ex-boyfriend  ) came in 3rd overall for the 19 and under category.  These kids are some AMAZING athletes!  

DD's team time was very good, but DD and Eva are both sporting bad colds, so I'm sure that affected their times.  But Eva totally swam BOSS, coming out of the water ahead of virtually EVERYONE in the two waves that went off ahead of her (I think she was only beat of the water by about 5 men!!).  And DD and Kathryn BOTH had personal best times in their legs of the race..... so we couldn't have asked for a better showing!    And DD was doing this road race riding a cheap-o Walmart mountain bike (hey.... this was her first bike race, so I wasn't ready to invest in a fancy bike! ).  She was one of only about 4 or 5 mountain bikes in the race.... most people had hybrids or true racing bikes. 

Anyhow, needless to say I was SUPER proud of them ALL!! 

My parents came up for a visit this weekend, so last night after the race and some work around the house, we ran into town to do a bit of shopping and went out to dinner at Ruby Tuesday.  Love their salad bar!   Not sure what we will do today after church.  Probably just hang around the house, visit, maybe play some games (and in DD's case, finish her weekend homework).  DH is still recovering from the bad cold he had Labor day weekend, so his energy level is pretty low.  And of course, DD caught the cold and has been sniffling, blowing, coughing, etc.  

Well.... my morning coffee it calling my name.  I PROMISE to come back on later today and play catch-up and meet all of the newbies (and introduce myself properly!  ).  TTYL................................P


----------



## ougrad86

SettinSail said:


> I tend to do very well all day and then have a period of a few minutes in the evening when I just make horrible choices and sabatoge all my efforts from the day!
> At the tail end of the Summer challenge, Pamela happened to mention that she weighed her nuts to make sure of the calorie count and was shocked to see how many calories she had been eating.  I did the same thing and also discovered that I was probably eating 2.5 servings of almonds a day as a snack at work and 1 serving is 160 calories
> I have NOT sabotaged myself this evening.  We had grilled talapia and asparagus for supper and for dessert I had 2 chocolate graham crackers and have had NOTHING since then.  It's the first time in a long time that I've had a succesful evening.



Congrats on the successful evening.  This is my downfall too.  I am so good all day and at the end of the day I am tired and think that I've been good and then go a little crazy.  So I am watching that.  I found out that if I just graze at my dinner instead of sitting and eating at 7pm (we eat late because of our schedules) I tend to do better.  And then shortly before bed, I pull a WW ice cream treat out of the freezer and slowly savor it.  Gonna keep on trying it like that.

I eat almonds everyday for my cholesterol (along with high-fiber oatmeal and fish oil).  It is 4 points for me, out of a total of 29.  I used to think that since it was like medication (my doc recommended it) I could just ignore that little bit, but that adds up to almost a full day of points over the week, so I had to include it.  But it is good for my cholesterol and heart, so I need to keep on eating them.  I count out 25 almonds every day .  It is so easy to eat too many if I don't count them out.  They have become my mid-afternoon snack along with some raw veggies.

When I next see my doctor (I've been putting it off because I want my cholesterol and weight under control - I will do it after the turn of the year), I want to be closer to my ideal weight and have my cholesterol being where it should be.  Willpower, willpower, willpower !

Remembering 10 years ago - all those who died, their families; the day the world changed for my innocent five year old and he didn't even know it.  Was just so happy that mommy picked him up early and he got to go home to play with her.


----------



## jaelless

I read a lot of people saying themselves, and while yes that is true for a lot of us, I am going to go with the CEO's of big business. Those higher ups who price everything healthy for us more expensive. I was at store this week because I wanted some apples. Would you believe ONE gala apple was priced at $1.97, that was absurd. Produce prices are outrageous right now. Lean cuts of meat are usually over a dollar more per pound. Anything with light, low fat, low sugar, or organic is guaranteed to cost more. So what do I end up buying  the full of fat and calorie options. That is where you find the cheap stuff. The worse it is for you the cheaper it is. The media is up in arms about the growing obesity problem in this country, especially where kids concerned. Well how about making it more economical for people to eat healthy choices. 

Please don't blast me for this opinion. I really try to avoid posts like this. It just sucked seeing so many people blame themselves. Yes we are ones who put the bites in our mouths, but I am betting that if it were cheaper, lots more homes would have healthier bite options.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *


*

I do think it's necessary to keep track of your food in some shape or form, even if it's in your head. If you don't know what's going in, it makes it really difficult to understand if you should be full, if you need to eat more, and if your hunger is real. 



lisah0711 said:



QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? 

Click to expand...


The "who" is me -- I control what I eat, when, how much exercise I get, and I'm responsible for adjusting those factors if a loss isn't happening. 

Good Morning, Everyone!

I only have a minute before church, just wanted to check in. It's Rally Day, and we have a potluck after church. I'm going to try to get out of it. I know that means a ton of food I don't even want to eat, which will be pushed on me. Kickoff is at 1...even if it's not my Beloved Pats! 

Great QOTDs Lisah!

We are off to an excellent start 

Maria *


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone,
I've been organizing the weights, so please keep them coming 

This thread does move fast at times. 

The corporate deadline is this Thursday at work, so I'll be here but not as often as I'd like. 

I'll also plan on posting more Fri-Mon so it's easier for people to see my and and hit PM to send their weights. 

Have a great Sunday everyone. It's beautiful out in Mass today 



kollerbear said:


> Again, what is it with the pumpkin flavored foods??? Maybe I really love fall or something, but they seem so much more enticing than other, normal diet-busting foods...



Where are these pumpkin Resee's and stuff? Are they just shaped like pumpkin or do they actually have a pumpkin flavor in them 



donac said:


> Please take a second to remember everyone who died 10 years ago.



Yes please do


----------



## lisah0711

kollerbear said:


> OK this is the biggest multi-quote I've ever tried... I hope it turns out...



It worked!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Ugh, I forgot to post Quote of the day yesterday so today I'll do 2.
> I had a request to restart them and I hope to stick to it better then the summer challenge.
> So here ya go(some will be recycled from summer):
> 
> 9/9/11
> *I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.
> *
> 
> 9/10/11
> *Don't say you don't have any time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Michelangelo, Mother Teresa, Tomas Jefferson and Albert Einstein.*



Great quotes, *Buffy!* 



jaelless said:


> WOW I seem to be only one who doesn't food track. I just am not disciplined enough to do that. Today had lots of fun. I took DS and my lil princess to the zoo. She had never been. It was great, all the animals cooperated so she could see them. She really loved the penguins/ Also got my exercise while there. Had to park about 1/2 mile away since they were having Razorback game. Those fans are insane  literally thousands of them. So we got the walk uphill to zoo, then 2 hours walking around, then walk back.  Totally fun way to be a loser.



Sounds like a fun day with your kids at the zoo!    And you are successful without tracking and it's all about what works for you.   You might keep it in the back of your mind if you hit a plateau or something -- it's just another tool in a healthy lifestyle.



my3princes said:


> I'm glad to hear there was nothing abnormal on the MRI.  The anti seizure meds to do work great.  We have an adult friend that has been on them for decades with no break through seizures.  He's a fireman and paramedic which would not have been possible without the meds.



It was nice of you to share that *Deb.* 



my3princes said:


> We spent most of the day in the garage again today.  The rod is looking pretty cool now and is almost ready for the Northeast Nationals in a couple of weeks.  It is still very much a rat rod, but it looks and feels more finished then it did at last year's show.  I did very well with eating or not eating as it was today and got alot of exercise just because I was on my feet.



Will you post pictures so we can the progress?  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Back from my swim. Amazing my bp dropped to 116 over 74 after that and a nice warm shower. I guess that was all relaxing.   Need to think about dinner and get it going.  This is why I should be planning our meals I've just never succeed at doing so.   I might make sloppy joes(well my scratch version can't stand that canned stuff), baked taters with fresh green beans and salad.  OF course I have quite a few calories to play with for dinner after 15 minute bike ride and hour in the pool moving around. I know I didn't REALLY burn 793 calories in the pool though and I'm going to try only eating back some of my exercise calories this time.



Glad that "water therapy" helped your BP!  



trinaweena said:


> also does anyone know if there is away to figure out the calorie content for a recipe? id like to be able to figure it out for the chili i made.
> 
> i also was unsure how to add our walk into my calorie counter as it asks for minutes and i just know we went four miles i wasnt paying attention to time.



Sounds like a nice day!   

There are several online apps that will allow you to input ingredients and figure out the calories for a recipe for free.  It takes some time but it is worth it when you are trying to figure something out.  Sparkpeople has one -- see why people call me Sparky?   You could always estimate your time on your walk and say it was an hour.  You don't have to be exact, although the more accurate you are the better information you will get.  It is definitely a process.   



mackeysmom said:


> If you substitute "poor college student" with "currently unemployed", I could have written the exact words that Gretchen wrote.



*Laura,* I'm sorry that it is such a tough time for you now.   



BernardandMissBianca said:


> "*Procrastination*, lateness, *being disorganized, pessimism*, not being honest with yourself, *severe self-criticism*, downplaying achievements, *focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths*, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, *giving up after a small setback*"
> 
> but mostly, just me.
> 
> Quote for 9/11/11
> 
> *I don't want to get to the end of my life and find that I just lived the length of it. I want to have lived the width of it as well.*
> 
> *Live life to it's fullest WISHers, we are not guaranteed a tomorrow, so don't say I will start tomorrow*. Today is yesterdays tomorrow.



Great point, *Buffy!*



ougrad86 said:


> This is a hard question to answer, not sure if this answer is correct.  Right now, there is no one standing in my way.  What I do, what I choose to eat, is ultimately my responsibility.  Perhaps my lack of willpower, which is what led to my gaining weight in the first place.  I am horrible at stopping with one piece of candy, or ignoring the donut they are tempting me with at work.



There are no right or wrong answers -- just something to think about.    Your strategy to think about the trip is a good one.  It's all about making those little steps and leading yourself to big results.  



SettinSail said:


> Well, better late than never
> 
> My name is Shawn and this is my 4th BL challenge.  I started trying to lose weight Feb 2010 and have made very very slow progress but will never give up!



Yay for not sabotaging yourself!  

I was wondering where you were, *Shawn.*  You did such a great job coaching last week!    You had such great questions!  I really enjoyed the BL "lovefest" -- we had the the best finish of any challenge EVER!  

BRB with more replies.


----------



## lisah0711

kollerbear said:


> Of course, this might only help because I'm obsessive and couldn't stand _not_ writing something down. Just knowing I'll have to write something up when I go off-plan seems so difficult to me, that I'll decide not to eat out or will say "no" more often to foods I don't know the composition of. Of course, I'm so obsessive that not tracking even one meal out would drive me crazy, so what I've done is tell myself that one meal per week I won't write up.



Actually sometimes when you've gone off plan and write it down you find out it wasn't as bad as you thought it was.  



buzz5985 said:


> So it's the second day I journaled my food, drank my water, exercised and found a healthy article to read.  And answered the QOTD.  It's a good start.



Great start and thanks for being our hostess!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just made this list and it is hanging on my wall above my desk, where I will see it a lot. It is based on the list of things possibly holding you back in today's question of the day. I hope it helps somebody else. Parentheses indicate "put your own reason here".
> 
> *Rules for Success*
> 
> 1.Do it now! No, it can't wait until later. Nothing is more important than your health.
> 2.Get organized! It will help you plan.
> 3.Optimism is the way to go: "You are pretty, you are smart, you are nice, you are worth it!" (Thanks *Trina*)
> 4. Be honest with yourself. No, you don't _need_ that (ice cream/pumpkin bread/latte/cookie). Yes, it could be the difference between a loss and a gain.
> 5.Be positive and open about you achievements! "I did (a 5K on the elliptical in 31:32)! I ate (4 veggies and 5 fruits)!"
> 6. Focus on the positives, but don't ignore the negatives. "I did a great thing by (walking around campus for two hours today). I also had (some poor breakfast choices), but I can plan for that in the future by (bringing my own breakfast before a tour.)
> 7. Don't keep it a secret! "I'm watching what I eat to (lower my insulin level/reduce risk of [heart disease/diabetes/high cholesterol]/feel better about myself). I'd appreciate if you could support me and encourage me on this journey to a healthier me-and I will do the same for you if you would like."
> 8. Things will not always be perfect and it is unrealistic to expect them to be so. If one meal or workout does not go as planned (or not planned), don't give up! Get back into it as soon as you can and you will undoubtedly feel better.
> 
> Remember: "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels."
> "If you fail to plan, you plan to fail"-Pamela (pjlla)



Love your list, *Gretchen!* 



pjlla said:


> Happy (but solemn) Sunday morning to you all.  FIrst of all..... prayers and thoughts with any one here who was affected by 9/11/01.  I know, in some way, EVERYONE was affected, either directly or indirectly.  I will be saying a prayer for peace today, as I"m sure many of you will be too.
> 
> I came on here yesterday with the intention of getting caught up, meeting the new "faces" and  being off to a good start.... but at that time I was 8 pages behind and only read 2.... and now I'm STILL 8 pages behind!
> I'll try to get to it today.P



Don't worry about catching up, *Pamela.*  Just jump in!  You're here with us and that's a great start.  



ougrad86 said:


> Congrats on the successful evening.  This is my downfall too.  I am so good all day and at the end of the day I am tired and think that I've been good and then go a little crazy.  So I am watching that.  I found out that if I just graze at my dinner instead of sitting and eating at 7pm (we eat late because of our schedules) I tend to do better.  And then shortly before bed, I pull a WW ice cream treat out of the freezer and slowly savor it.  Gonna keep on trying it like that.



Evenings are a tough time for a lot of us.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> We are off to an excellent start



Go us!   



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been organizing the weights, so please keep them coming
> 
> This thread does move fast at times.



Thanks for being our weightkeeper!  

I don't know if I will be on anymore today as it is our wedding anniversary -- number 18 -- and I will be spending time with DH and DS today.  

I will be thinking of you all and wishing you peace and an on plan day.


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> Where are these pumpkin Resee's and stuff? Are they just shaped like pumpkin or do they actually have a pumpkin flavor in them



The ones I had (peppermint patties and Reese's) were just shaped like pumpkins and the peppermint inside was died orange. 

I am proud of myself because yesterday at the store I just ignored the halloween section. Although, towards the end of October I might get a little bit of bulk candy corn - my favorite!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Sunday 9-11-11  Who is standing in your way...

Myself, of course.  The start of the year I was at a bad place health wise and a lot was due to stress.  I can tell you exactly what caused me to get to where I am ,like following a story or a map.  I let these things affect me.  I reacted the ways that I did.  

I can say I have changed personally since Jan.  I am not the same person.  I don't feel like the same person inside, how I think of things or feel about them. 

I am now focusing on my health for me.  The change in thinking has made this much easier than in the past.  I hope it will continue.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

glss1/2fll said:


> Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels. Someone said that a challenge or so back. I try to remember them when I am tempted by goodies.



That was one of the quotes from the last challenge, we'll resurrect it again soon. I have a few good ones along these same lines. 



pjlla said:


> DD's competed in her first TRIATHALON yesterday!  She and two swim team friends had a team.... her friend Eva swam (1/2 mi), DD biked (14 HILLY miles), and her friend Kathryn ran (hilly 5K).... they came in 2nd overall for female teams!!!!  I was SO IMPRESSED!   And their other swim team friend (and DD's ex-boyfriend  ) came in 3rd overall for the 19 and under category.  These kids are some AMAZING athletes!



Tell DD congrats for me!!! Very impressive! 



jaelless said:


> I read a lot of people saying themselves, and while yes that is true for a lot of us, I am going to go with the CEO's of big business. Those higher ups who price everything healthy for us more expensive. I was at store this week because I wanted some apples. Would you believe ONE gala apple was priced at $1.97, that was absurd. Produce prices are outrageous right now. Lean cuts of meat are usually over a dollar more per pound. Anything with light, low fat, low sugar, or organic is guaranteed to cost more. So what do I end up buying  the full of fat and calorie options. That is where you find the cheap stuff. The worse it is for you the cheaper it is. The media is up in arms about the growing obesity problem in this country, especially where kids concerned. Well how about making it more economical for people to eat healthy choices.
> 
> Please don't blast me for this opinion. I really try to avoid posts like this. It just sucked seeing so many people blame themselves. Yes we are ones who put the bites in our mouths, but I am betting that if it were cheaper, lots more homes would have healthier bite options.




I have to agree with you. It does not cost 1.97 to grow one apple, I know, I live near many farms, most of which are produce farms. 
One thing I can suggest is trying to shop locally. Buy direct from the farm stand, cut out the middle man. Find a local butcher, we have one about 10 miles from here and they have some great truckload sales. 
And remember that you may not be saving now but you will save in the future because you will be healthier and won't need to burn money at the Doctors office. You won't get as sick so you won't need to take time off of work. ETC.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Lisa*--Happy Anniversary!

*Lindsay*--I hope the race went well!

*Nancy*--have a great trip!



glss1/2fll said:


> I rolled out of bed and into my running clothes this morning. Since, except for yesterday's 1 mile on the treadmill, I hadn't run in 2 weeks I was a bit worried. I should have been. Ugh It was more a walk with runs than a run. But it was also 70 degrees and I did it. Cross that off my list.  I did my shorter 2.5 mile route than the usual 3.25. I like our hot (finally!) weather, but it's not nice for running. I don't know how Rose ran in 90 degrees a couple months ago.  You warmer weather folks are amazing.
> 
> Kathy, I'm so glad DS found some answers and wahoo for maybe outgrowing it.
> 
> Have a great day, Losers!


Great job on getting out there. And I am weird with liking the heat--it's probably complete lack of common sense on my part! Remember, it is perfectly ok to slow down when it's warmer. Everyone is slower in the heat.



jaelless said:


> WOW I seem to be only one who doesn't food track. I just am not disciplined enough to do that. Today had lots of fun. I took DS and my lil princess to the zoo. She had never been. It was great, all the animals cooperated so she could see them. She really loved the penguins/ Also got my exercise while there. Had to park about 1/2 mile away since they were having Razorback game. Those fans are insane  literally thousands of them. So we got the walk uphill to zoo, then 2 hours walking around, then walk back.  Totally fun way to be a loser.


I don't track, unless I am stuck. But I think if you don't track you have to be disciplined in a different way. I do portion control and try to make sure most of my plate is full of healthy choices. When I was losing I often did do 2 workouts a day or 60+minute workouts. That offset some of my food. When I would stop losing I would track just to see where I was at calorie wise. Sometimes I was running too big of a calorie deficit (not eating enough) and had to increase my calories, sometimes I was eating too much.


bellebookworm9 said:


> Pumpkin cream cheese muffin?! I guess it's good we don't have that at our Starbucks. But I was bad tonight and went there again and got another pumpkin latte and pumpkin bread.
> 
> 
> 
> Me. And my budget. Let's face it, eating healthy is expensive and I'm a poor college student.  But really, out of the above list, the things holding me back are: procrastination (with planning meals), not being honest with myself (do you really need this donut? Yes!), keeping goals a secret (a few friends know that I'm trying to lose weight), giving up after a small setback (bad breakfast equals the rest of the day is shot).


For anyone who is interested.
Healthy eating on a budget: 
Beans, beans and rice, beans and anything, eggs--yes the yolks have fat/cholesterol, but you can make an omelet with one egg yolk and three whites. Nuts--in season. Right now pecans are kind of high, but almonds and walnuts arent' too bad. But remember--nuts are high in calories so watch your serving. Canned tuna--I don't eat meat, but ds loves tuna. He keeps some in his house at school. You can often find tuna on sale. I have a great recipe for a really easy veggie burger with you guessed it--beans! Apples should be coming into season soon. Right now we are getting peaches for a pretty reasonable price. Sweet potatoes are fabulous and should be starting to go on sale soon. 

Fabulous dinner--roasted veggies with what else, a side of beans or sprinkle in some nuts during the last couple of minutes of cooking so they get nice and toasty. Roasted veggies are very low in calories, so the calories from the nuts is not such a bad thing. Frozen vegetables are also a really good choice. One of my favorite meals before going g-f--veggie soft tacos, with beans of course! I still haven't found a tortilla I like, so we don't have them as much anymore. Anyhow, try subbing some veggie forms of protein in for meat a couple of days a week and you should find some extra money to fresh produce--which can be costly! Taco soup is very easy to make and relatively inexpensive--especially if you leave out the meat!

You can also find tons of recipes now with quinoa (easy to cook with) and lentils. Both pretty cheap! It's a pain sometimes to try things--really, I do get that--but try just adding one new recipe a week. 

Good luck!



pjlla said:


> DD's competed in her first TRIATHALON yesterday!  She and two swim team friends had a team.... her friend Eva swam (1/2 mi), DD biked (14 HILLY miles), and her friend Kathryn ran (hilly 5K).... they came in 2nd overall for female teams!!!!  I was SO IMPRESSED!   And their other swim team friend (and DD's ex-boyfriend  ) came in 3rd overall for the 19 and under category.  These kids are some AMAZING athletes!
> 
> DD's team time was very good, but DD and Eva are both sporting bad colds, so I'm sure that affected their times.  But Eva totally swam BOSS, coming out of the water ahead of virtually EVERYONE in the two waves that went off ahead of her (I think she was only beat of the water by about 5 men!!).  And DD and Kathryn BOTH had personal best times in their legs of the race..... so we couldn't have asked for a better showing!    And DD was doing this road race riding a cheap-o Walmart mountain bike (hey.... this was her first bike race, so I wasn't ready to invest in a fancy bike! ).  She was one of only about 4 or 5 mountain bikes in the race.... most people had hybrids or true racing bikes.
> 
> Anyhow, needless to say I was SUPER proud of them ALL!!


Congrats to DD and her team!

*****
Today I need to meal plan. We are going to SC this weekend to see Navy play USC and visit DS. So I only have to plan for 4 days. I do have to try to figure out what we are going to eat while we are there. DS has a kitchen, so I can always heat up something gf at his house if I need to. I'm kind of hoping to come back from this trip down a pound or two.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Pamela:  to DD. Didn't DS have something at the same time? How did he do?

Jenni: 

Gretchen: love your list!

I'm sure I had comments on other posts, too. I know I giggled at a few responses. Mostly I just try to catch up by reading as fast as I can!

How has everybody's weekend been going?

DS1 went to a drive in double featrue last night then out for a slice of pie. He got home at 3:45  this morning!  I don't expect to be seeing him this morning!  We have a gigantic white board in our family room that is note central. When I got up I discovered a note saying he needs a textbook from the local community college by tomorrow morning for his high school class--and his friend needs one, too! Well, my dear Mr. Procrastinator, you should have told me Friday because now the bookstore is closed until Tuesday at 7:30 AM! Just checked the library and they don't have it. Guess he'll just have to muddle through. Hope he doesn't decide this is my fault--most things are according to him. Ah, teenagers. Gotta love em.

DS2 spent the night at a friend's house. He'd agreed to help out with the dad's little basketball camp or something in the afternoon. He told me he figured it'd just save on driving and ease the logistics if he spent the night.   So I figured out that he can't button his dress pants! He said, well, usually I have my robe over them (acolyte, choir for church) or I just don't tuck in my shirt! Sheesh. Ya might have said something earlier. So we raided his brother's closet, where a pair were hanging that I'm sure were too small for him. What is with these boys?! Oh, that's right. They're BOYS!  

Drank some tea and had a cinnamon raisin bagel with just the teensiest spread of peanut butter. Yum.

Off to read the paper. Have a great day, Losers!


----------



## jimmduck

lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> I thought long and hard about what the QOTD for tomorrow.  It's a national day of mourning and a day of remembrance.  It's a time to think about those we lost, how our lives were forever changed, and to reflect on the world that we live in today.
> 
> So while you are doing this reflecting tomorrow, I would like for you to take a few minutes to reflect on your healthy lifestyle.  And think about this question which is based on an email from sparkpeople.com:
> 
> *Who is standing in your way?*
> 
> Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves.
> 
> - Robert Frost
> 
> _Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference. _
> 
> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



I was going to cut this down, but the whole thing is worthy of quote, because it all so true.

There has been a cast iron ankle around my leg since I was a child, a nemisis that I call a lion - named "Scar" from the Lion King.  Scar gets out of his cage, attacks me to the core, and stagnates my progress.

So what stands in my way is me and Scar.  Scar is another name for my binge eating disorder.

Day by day, with the help of God and wonderful folks like you, I keep Scar in his cage.

I am convinced that, if I can keep Scar in control, I will succeed.

And that is my goal for this challenge - slaying the lion.

So far, so good, eating has been great and in control, Scar not here.  Started a WISH journal and am writing every day so far.

Begin a new work out program Monday designed by physiotherapist, and I am feeling positive.

9/11 means a lot to my husband and I.  We are not Americans but we love America.  We got engaged in the North Tower (in the restaurant) in 1988, they have great sentimental meaning to us.  We have a 25 year anniversary coming up in 2013 - I want to go to Ground Zero - and I hope to be fit enough to do the marathon there someday.

Take care folks - have a magical day and thanks for being here.

Linda


----------



## lovehoney

lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> I thought long and hard about what the QOTD for tomorrow.  It's a national day of mourning and a day of remembrance.  It's a time to think about those we lost, how our lives were forever changed, and to reflect on the world that we live in today.
> 
> Prayers and remembrance today.
> 
> Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves.
> 
> - Robert Frost
> 
> Lovely
> 
> _Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference. _
> 
> I do all of these.
> 
> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



No one stands in my way- I can do this!!!

Thank you for the encouraging words.


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011: Who is standing in your way?

Well, I will agree with most people: myself. I try to take on too much and like things done my way. I'm working on this though and trying not to stress too much over work, home, and kids. Hopefully, exercising and eating healthier will improve my stress! 

Off with my DS8 to the park for a run/walk. We signed up for a 5k next Sunday.  He's so excited but I'm making him take it easy and run/walk. I don't need any injuries at 8! Hopefully I work off those few unhealthy items I ate at our church picnic this morning 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## mackeysmom

Just wanted to jump on quickly to share a delicious recipe I made today - Pasta Fagioli (Pasta and Beans) from Skinnytaste.com. 

http://http://www.skinnytaste.com/2008/12/pasta-fagioli-64-pts.html

For those of you on Weight Watchers, it is 6 PP per serving and for those of you counting calories, it has just about 250 calories.  (I usually add an extra point's worth of fresh grated cheese on top!) 

This is my old stand-by when the weather starts to get a little cooler.

Enjoy 

- Laura


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I am standing in my own way letting stress take over and ruin things when I have been doing well. I am also standing in my way by letting routines get out of whack which makes things difficult!

Put back on a few pounds this weekend with my careless eating and drinking.

I did just finish mowing the lawn and I will have time to workout tomorrow after Izzie goes to school and before I have to go to work for a bit. Going to have pork chops and carrots and rice for dinner tonight. I also have to get my Herbalife poster ready to put up at work on Tuesday. I have everything printed out so I just have to organize it and glue it on. 

Watching Torchwood from Friday night and then we'll do some straightening up and then make supper. I just finished the laundry and now the kids are supposed to sort it and fold theirs.

Have a great rest of your day!

TTFN


----------



## RedRosePrincess

mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to jump on quickly to share a delicious recipe I made today - Pasta Fagioli (Pasta and Beans) from Skinnytaste.com.
> 
> http://http://www.skinnytaste.com/2008/12/pasta-fagioli-64-pts.html
> 
> For those of you on Weight Watchers, it is 6 PP per serving and for those of you counting calories, it has just about 250 calories.  (I usually add an extra point's worth of fresh grated cheese on top!)
> 
> This is my old stand-by when the weather starts to get a little cooler.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> - Laura



I love Skinnytaste! It's one of my favorite sites to get yummy healthy recipes!


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... read up to page 13.  Don't want a "poof fairy' incident, so I will reply over several different posts.......



lisah0711 said:


> [*QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge.*
> 
> All right let's get this party started!



I'll try to be brief..... but if you know me, you know that isn't likely!

My real name is Pamela. I am a 40-something   mostly SAHM to DD (16) and DS (13 1/2).  I am also a substitute teacher since 2003.  Don't love the job, but love the flexibility and hours.  

After struggling with my weight for most of my adult life (and to some extent in teens), I finally "conquered the beast"  (with the help of Weight Watchers)in 2008 and 2009 and lost nearly 90 pounds.  I've been mostly in maintenance phase for over a year now (although still considered myself a "loser" as I was trying to achieve a "magic" number).  But this summer something has definitely gone wrong and I've gained nearly 10 pounds and it won't go away!  Honestly, my food journal is a WW leader's DREAM !!  My workouts have been decent and consistent (although admittedly not BL tv show worthy).  After now gaining (or maintaining) for a few weeks, I'm calling the doctor tomorrow to get some help with this.

I'm not sure how many BL challenges I've participated in here.... at least 4 or 5.  I've made some REALLY GREAT friends!  And I hope to have the opportunity to meet them all IRL someday!  




cclovesdis said:


> I guess now is as good a time as ever to (re)introduce all of you to my wordiness.
> 
> My names is Christina, but everyone here and pretty much everywhere else, calls me CC (like see-see). I will be coaching Healthy Habits for my 3rd time. I have been trying to lose weight since Sept. 2008. I packed on about 50 lbs during my second year of teaching and then lost a lot during grad school. I then gained a lot back for various reasons, including taking a medication. I was up and down for a while (although never at goal) and then went back up again. I am now over 50 lbs gained. I have since changed doctors (one of my best decisions ever) and am taking the meds I need with no side effects. Actually, there is some likelihood of weight loss.
> 
> Last week, I saw an allergist. I was recently diagnosed with a latex allergy and my PCP thought an allergist should decide if I need an Epi-Pen. My allergist is wonderful and he works in a practice where you meet all the doctors, nurses, etc. so that it's easy and comfortable to see anyone whenever you need an appointment.  He recommended allergy testing and, after a few rounds of testing, I learned I am allergic to wheat, rice, oats, hazelnuts, cashews, and oysters. The first 3 are the ones I am worried about; I can't remember the last time I even looked at an oyster. I have allergic eczema. I am on an avoidance of those 6 allergens for a month or more and then we'll decide how to proceed. It's been very interesting to learn all this at age 27.
> 
> That's me in a "nutshell." Can't wait to meet all of you!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> CC




CC.... glad you got some help for you issues.  Sorry about all of the food issues though.  It can be SO difficult to deal with food restrictions and allergies!  But hopefully eliminating the problem foods will help.  



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, it’s been shortened to my initials.
> 
> This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.
> 
> For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each week’s daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.
> 
> *Every week you will have 4 “Habits” to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like “Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week.” The “Habits” will be things that are essential for good “Health.” One might be “Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day.” I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.
> 
> The Healthy Habits “week” is the same as for weigh-ins. A new “week” begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each “Habit” and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
> Habit #1: 5/7 days
> Habit #2: 4/7 days
> Habit #3: 7/7 days
> Habit #4: 1/7 days
> Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
> Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed
> This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more “Habits.” It also gives me feedback for future weeks.
> 
> Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the “hat” for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great!
> 
> It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.




Thanks for doing this again!



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 1: Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss. With Belle in mind, here are this week’s Healthy Habits.
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 
> 1. Take out your new journal and write today’s date on the top of the page. It helps me if I write the day of the week too. Write the numbers 1-8 on the next line. Every time you drink 8 oz. of water, cross off a number. *Your “Habit” is to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water per day.*
> 
> 2. As you go about your day, write down everything you eat. You can count calories, carbs, WW points, etc. at your discretion. *This week, your “Habit” is to write down all the foods and caloric beverages you drink.* (AKA, if you add sugar to your coffee, write it down!)
> 
> 3. Knowing about weight loss approaches, exercise options, healthy food ideas, and more can be very helpful. *Each day, read about something “health” related.* It can be a new recipe that has a full serving of veggies in it, a workout that burns 200 calories, or a stress-busting technique. Make sure that what you read matters to you. I highly encourage you to write down what you read in your journal as well as a quick summary of it.
> 
> 4. Belle has unlimited passion for life and amazing, admirable compassion for others. It is so important that we have this compassion for ourselves. Belle truly has the “Beauty” from inside. *At the end of each day, write in your journal one positive aspect of your day.* It doesn’t have to be long or detailed, but I know for me, it helps to be specific. For example, if eating breakfast is usually a challenge, a good, specific, positive part of your day is “I ate breakfast today.” My hope is that by the end of the week, you are writing “I ate a banana and some yogurt for breakfast today.”
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. “Be Our Guest:” Plan *one* 3-course meal that incorporates whole grains, a full serving of veggies, lean protein(s), and at least ½ serving of fruit and/or dairy. Your 3 courses should be a salad/appetizer course, followed by an entrée, and then dessert. Set the table so that you feel honored, regal-like, and indulge in a meal that is satisfying and “on plan.” (This is why I suggested that you look around to see what you have for food.) Hint: Use #3 to help you plan this meal.
> 
> 2. Plan your exercise for the remainder of the month of September.
> Hint: Use your calendar to “schedule” your workouts just like teacher conferences or pot-luck dinners. (This is why I suggested that you scan your calendar for upcoming events.)
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!




Oh my gosh.... this is SO GREAT!  I know I don't always participate, but I will be sure to read and try to follow the hints and challenges!



Rose&Mike said:


> *September 9, 2011
> Welcome to Clean up the Clutter! *
> 
> 
> Buffy (BernardandMissBianca) and I will be hosting Clean up the Clutter on an alternating basis. I am the host for the first week.
> 
> Each week we are going to work on cleaning up the clutter in your life. I have found that if my environment is in order I eat better, take better care of myself and am more likely to stick with my schedule—including getting in those workouts and cooking those healthy meals. This is not designed to cause you more stress, but rather alleviate the stress a little. Have you ever looked around your house and just felt so overwhelmed you didn’t know where to start? Well we are going to start with baby steps. And the prize at the end??? A more organized life.
> 
> I think that the key to having a more organized environment are quick daily tasks. For instance it takes me two minutes to dust my room if I do it once a week. If I let it go it takes me 15+ minutes because everything is coated in yuck and I have to take everything off and dust it individually, often multiple times. So if we all establish some good habits and have a list of ongoing tasks, it will make being organized that much easier. Remember this is a process.
> 
> Each week we will have daily tasks to work on and a more time consuming weekly task. We will start small and add on. Each week you will just add the new tasks into what you are already doing. You can adapt things to what works for you. And we’d love to hear your thoughts on what is going well and what isn’t. We will also try to provide a motivational article.
> Here’s the article I found for this week.
> 
> It’s called: What are you really holding onto and why?
> http://silverandgrace.com/what-are-you-really-holding-on-to…and-why
> 
> So here are your tasks for the first week:
> 
> *Daily:*
> *Task 1 No dishes in the sink at bedtime.* Everything is either in the dishwasher or washed and put away. Try to find some time over the weekend to really, really scrub your kitchen sink. This is a great motivator for keeping it clean. If at all possible empty your dishwasher before you go to bed or before you go to work each day so that all the breakfast dishes can go in right away. If you don’t have a dishwasher, you can use a drying rack overnight, but put everything away in the morning.  This is a daily task. You will be amazed at how nice it is to come home/get up to an empty sink. Nothing makes a kitchen look messier than a sink full of dirty dishes. During the weekend, dishes go in the dishwasher as you use them.
> 
> *Task 2 Make your bed every day.*
> 
> *Weekly task*
> *Pick a day to wash sheets and towels.* Same day every week. Again, this is a very simple task, but one that will make a big difference. I wash sheets and towels every Wednesday. I love clean sheets.
> 
> Start thinking ahead to the mail that is coming in your house and how you handle it. This is a tough and ongoing battle for me. And one where I feel overwhelmed very quickly.
> 
> Have a great week!




Rose.........thanks so much to you and Buffy for taking this on.  I think that this is a HUGELY important component to a healthier lifestyle!  

I will say that I made it a goal nearly a year ago to NEVER leave the house or go to bed with dishes in the sink (not that I did it often, but still....) and I've stuck with it really well.  (Although I can't always control what happens after I go to bed..... )  When DH had his accident last year and I wasn't home and the house ended up full of firemen, EMTs, police, neighbors, etc, it might sound silly to say, but I was SO GRATEFUL that I knew that the house was pretty clean!!  I would have been VERY embarrassed (on top of being stressed over DH's situation) to know that all of these folks would have seen dirty dishes and such!  (I know, kind of silly, but honest truth.)


Sorry to say, but I probably won't adopt the pick-a-day system for towels and sheets.  Between my crazy unpredictable schedule, the fact that I like to hang stuff outside and so I wash when the weather permits, and I wash towels about every other day because of DD's swimming, it just wouldn't work well for me.  

But I think for folks that need a good push to be more organized, it is a great idea!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> Hi I'm Buffy, I moderate the craft boards. Mom of 4, wife to 1, LOL. I'm 37(blech) and my weight has been an on and off issue my whole life. When I married DH I was 115ish, size 6-8, 18 years later I'm not 115ish size 16/18 in the verge of 20. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired so here I sit.
> 
> Goals for this challenge:
> Stick to it to the end
> Answer as many QOTD's as I can
> Do the HH every week
> Clean up the Clutter!! I need to do my own challenge! LOL
> Lose something and keep it off. I've decided not to put up a number up for a goal, I just want to feel better physically, mentally, and emotionally.
> Get back to running



Heck... 37??? Just a BABY!  



kollerbear said:


> Oh em gee. This is awesome. I think I'm going to try to watch the movie each week to keep me in the mood!
> 
> 
> What a GREAT idea!!
> 
> In terms of exercise, last fall I started training for the WDW marathon, and trained from 3 miles to a half marathon in 10 weeks! But it RUINED me on running, it was making me miserable!! I kind of dreaded my runs, and I was so OCD that if I missed one, I felt so guilty. Plus, I wasn't losing _any_ weight! So I decided that this time around my goals are going to be losing weight through diet first, working out (in a happy way) second.
> 
> I can so totally relate to that!  I started running in about January 2010.  I had been doing a lot of walking, power walking, hills, etc and decided it was time to try running.  I felt SO powerful and BOSS when I ran.  I progressed through the spring and by late summer I was running 5-6 miles a few days a week.  But I NEVER loved it.  And the more I didn't love it and the more I dreaded it, the more I kept skipping workouts.... it was kind of a snowball.  So I gave myself "permission" to quit running.  I decided I was better off doing SOMETHING for exercise, than planning to run but doing NOTHING, which is what was happening.  Keep looking for an exercise you can look forward to.... I keep trying classes at the Y.  I've done some spin class (yuck!, but I have done it a few times), swimming (not really), tennis (not bad, but I would need lessons and it is expensive!),  Zumba (nope.... too old!), and Step Fusion (not bad... may try it again soon!).
> 
> Keep trying until you find what you like!
> 
> *My goals for the Fall 2011 Challenge are:*
> 1) Lose another 20 pounds;
> 2) Do the physical and emotional work so that I'm doing 3 *happy* workouts a week by the end of the challenge;
> 3) Lose enough weight/inches so that I can buy two pairs of WORK PANTS by the beginning of December! (They haven't fit me well enough to buy them for 2 years. I am so cold in my skirts and tights, and I feel like I look like I'm 12!!!)
> 
> Thanks to all of the coordinators, and Lisa for coaching this week!!





BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks for the reminder *Lisa*, I need to dig my medal back out of my safety box. We packed up the RV for the hurricane and took all of our personal valuables with us. I of course packed my medal! LOL
> I need to hang it back up so I can see it.
> 
> Of COURSE you packed it away!  It a a huge thing!!  You earned it fair and square!
> 
> 
> YES!!! Bug us because after 4 kids this brain is a sieve! I need to be held accountable!!!
> 
> You think Mommy-brain is bad??? Try MENOPAUSE brain!!   I swear, I'm gonna forget my own name some day soon!!
> 
> You look amazing *Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



She does, doesn't she!!




Michele said:


> Hi, I'm Michele.   This is my 1st ever BL challenge.
> 
> I'm 47, married to my best friend and high school sweetheart for 24 years.  We have 2 DS's, 18 and 16.  I've been a stay at home mom all their lives, currently looking for a part-time job.
> 
> My goal for this challenge is to lose 14 lbs.  Overall I need to lose 50, but starting off with hopefully a reachable goal.  I need achievement to motivate me.
> 
> I've never been a dieter, not that I didn't need it, I've been steadily putting on weight each year.  I just hate the idea of dieting and exercise.  My goal is to change my lifestyle slowly with healthy habits so that I don't feel deprived.  I think I really need this support group and guidance to get me going.
> 
> Problem has been that DH and I both need to lose weight but we have such different views on losing.  He is an 'All or Nothing' kind of person.  He wants to wake up on a Monday morning and do everything different, eat differently, exercise every day, etc.  I know I can't do that.  I need good habits to slowly grow and become just that ...Habits.  So, we just never get started because we can't agree on a plan.
> 
> Goals...lose 14 lbs, exercise 2 days a week - 30 min consecutively (currently no exercise) and eat 1 serving of fruit each day (I never eat fruit )




I can totally understand having a conflict with a DH who shares a similar goal but wants to go about it a different way.  My DH lost about 60 pounds several years ago (when I was trying WW yet again) with the Atkins method.  I didn't agree with that eating plan at that time and I still don't.  He lost the weight, but of course, as soon as he started adding carbs, the weight came right back on.  And I feel like he didn't really "learn" anything during that time about healthy eating habits.  He at LOTS of fatty foods like bacon, cheese, heavy cream in his coffee, eggs, and some veggies (mostly broccoli, spinach, lettuce) and almost no fruits.  I think all he learned is that he really loves three egg omelets with bacon and cheese!  

He had a bad accident this past fall and had his mouth wired shut for abou 8 pounds, during which time he lost about 35 pounds or so.  That prompted hiim to continue  to "diet" to lose more weight (he was probably 100 pounds overweight at the time of his accident).  He has done really well losing weight since then, but is really leaning heavily back into the Atkins type of eating (although he is learning to watch the fats a bit more.... he uses more egg whites, lower fat cheeses, and some fruits).    

But he is constantly kind of "challenging" me to why he thinks WW should be more like Atkins and why watching/limiting fat isn't necessary. I know that it is about having HEALTHY fats and HEALTHY carbs along with a good variety of fruits, veggies, and lean protein.  I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut about it sometimes.  I figure I'll just have to prove how amazing WW is by my actions and by maintaining my weight loss for years to come!!  Hopefully, someday, he'll come over from the "dark side" of Atkins and join  me in WW!!   Lead by example!!  

If your DH goes for an "all or nothing" approach and it fizzles out early, maybe your example of learning healthier habits SLOWLY so that they STICK will help him!!





disneycr8zy said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> Hi everyone!  My name is Ruth and this is my first BL challenge.  I'm single, live with a housemate + housemates daughter & grandson (6), and do IT work for a living (translation - I sit on my bum most of the day).
> 
> A little back story - I've been overweight to obese most (if not all) of my life.  With the help of Weight Watchers I lost 50 lbs 2 years ago and have been able to maintain that loss within 5-10 lbs since then (I'm at the +10 spot beginning this challenge).  Of course - 50 is just a drop in the bucket of what I need to lose but I'm committed to doing it slowly and properly.  I'm a member of the YMCA and do a good job of 30 minutes on the elliptical at least 3 days a week, but most of the rest of the machines scare me and I haven't worked up the nerve to ask for help.  I'm signed up for small group training which begins next week but so far am the only one signed up and scared they will cancel it.  I have all of the knowledge and tools I need to do this but haven't yet found the dedication.  I will journal foods and exercises for a while but won't stick with it, allergies act up and I start eating what tastes good instead of what I should - so I'm looking forward to the HH and Clutter challenges to help me focus.
> 
> So here are my goals and challenges for this edition of BL:
> 
> GOALS:
> Lose 1-2 lbs/week using a combination of healthy eating and exercise.
> Consistently journal food, water, and exercise for the duration of the contest.
> Participate in HH & Clutter challenges, QOTD, & WIN measurements.
> 
> Challenges:
> Family wedding next weekend 09/17
> WDW trip 11/04 - 11/12
> Birthday 12/05
> Holidays
> 
> 
> I've read through everything and already sent my beginning weight to Dvccruiser76 this morning.  I will measure and send numbers to satorifound for WIN tomorrow.
> 
> And a question for the rest of the BL participants...
> 
> I hate cooked vegetables.  I have always HATED cooked vegetables.  And there are quite a few that I don't enjoy raw either (broccoli, cauliflower, radishes, onions to start with).  I do enjoy salad fixings and fresh fruit.  Anybody have any tricks for getting veggie servings in without the cooked ones?
> 
> Glad to be here!  Promise future posts won't be as wordy!



Wish I had some great helpful ideas to help with the veggies, but I don't have much.  You COULD try a juicer if you are really concerned with getting more veggies.... but if you don't like the taste, you still won't like it as juice.  Let me throw out a few things I do and see if they spark anything.....

Try them at breakfast.... omelets are a great place to add veggies.... spinach, onions, tomatoes, avocado are all great additions.  

I LOVE Rose's suggestion of hummus.... and try some different veggies to dip in the hummus, rather than the standard carrots and celery.... red bell peppers, jicima, raw zucchini, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, raw green beans, for just a few.

Keep trying new veggies.... and keep trying cooked veggies cooked in different ways!  Don't like steamed broccoli??? Try it roasted or stir-fried, or in a cold broccoli salad (super yummy.... I'll share the recipe if anyone wants). Don't care for zucchini??  Try cutting into thin ribbons and lightly steaming it and adding it to pasta.... cover with sauce and enjoy!   Onions?  Buy sweet onions and slice and GRILL them..... it really brings out their natural sweetness.  Don't like plain cooked carrots?  Cook them with parsnips and mash them together.  Like cole slaw?  Try making it with broccoli slaw instead of cabbage?  


Disguise it like people do for their kids..... mashed cooked carrots hide really well in spaghetti sauce.  And my DS loves my meatloaf that is FULL of veggies (chopped broccoli slaw, shredded carrots, onions, peppers, mushroom, spinach).  It makes for a really moist healthy yummy meatloaf without tasting like veggies.  

If all you can tolerate is salads.... well, at least keep that up!  




lovetoscrap said:


> So excited to back in the BL!
> 
> 
> I am lovetoscrap-- but many call me LTS-- it helps prevent an unfortunate typo. . .   I moderate the Welcome Board here.  I am 41, married to an amazing, wonderful and patient man, and have 2 girls ages 11 and 15, and 2 spoiled rotten cats.
> 
> I have struggled with my weight all my adult life and have tried just about every diet there is, even worked at Jenny Craig for a while.  But weighing and measuring, counting points, eating predetermined boxed meals just doesn't work for me.  I am a strong believer in South Beach as a great way to change your eating habits for life.  I follow most all their principals except eating whole grains.  I would often get sick to my stomach when I was dieting with some really bad symptoms that would cause a lot of problems which would completely derail my efforts.  I was finally diagnosed with IBS a few years ago and since then have realized that whole grains are one of the things that make me really ill.   I went as far as to try Gluten Free because my daughter was also having a lot of problems so we did it together.  We didn't seem to have any gluten issues and she was finally also diagnosed with IBS.  So I do still eat the refined white crap  but in very limited amounts and in ways that still allow me to lose weight.
> 
> I have some physical issues that limit my mobility so exercise is difficult but I am hoping to get back to the gym next week.  I have lost 45 pounds since about mid 2010, 25 of those were in the Spring BL Challenge here and was able to get back to ONEderland   I maintained that loss over the summer when things were just too crazy to try to keep to a losing diet so I am jumping back in at where I was when I left.  I would like to lose another 25 by the end of the year but I think realistically with the holidays I will set a goal of 15 for this challenge.  I usually lose about a pound a week.  I have about 50-60 more pounds total that need to come off.
> 
> My other goals are to get to the gym a few times a week, to have my meals planned in advance, and to spend less time on the computer and more time doing the things I should!  I am excited for the Clutter Challenge.  I am also trying to get back into a FlyLady routine.  I have started it several times in the past but never really stuck it out.  Any other FlyBabies here??




Welcome back!  I really missed you this summer!  Glad you are back with us.


**********Time for more catching up................P


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> They are willing to use their points to rent a 3 bedroom at BLT (It was where I was going to go when I retired) with WAIT FOR IT
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom view.
> 
> 
> NO FLIPPIN' WAY!?!?!?!!!!!! LUCKY LADY!!
> 
> THere are going to be a lot of people and it may cause some problems but I am hoping for the best and can't wait.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.





zurgswife said:


> Hello, everyone! My name is Kimball. I am 47 years old. DH and I have been married for 22 years. We have 4 wonderful kids; 2 in college, HS senior and a 8th grader.
> 
> I been suffering from degenerative osteoarthritis the past 5 yrs and I've put on about 40 lbs. I had my hip replaced in June and it was supposed to be the miracle cure ....except unfortunately nothing comes easy for me ..I've been struggling with horrible pain (that doesn't seem to be related directly to the appliance that was inserted) since June....so instead of being well on my way to a new me with eating right and exercising; I'm stuck on the couch doing nothing
> 
> So, while my surgeon is trying to figure what the issue is I'm determined to become a Biggest Loser anyhow....So, while I can't exercise I plan to figure out at least some free weight arm exercises to do.
> 
> My goal is to lose 10-15 lbs during the challenge...hopefully more if I can heal enough to start exercising....Can't wait to get started..



Can you do upper body work?  Biceps, triceps, delts??  You could have some smokin' hot arms and shoulders by the end of this challenge!




kdwrice said:


> I am new to the DIS board and I saw the Biggest Loser Challenge.  I would like to join as a loser; however, I can not PM anyone until I have 10 posts.  I am from an older generation and I have no idea what I am doing.



Just keep posting here and where ever you want.  Once you get to 10 you'll be golden!



my3princes said:


> I'm late to the party again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dishes.  DH handles that on his time frame and I'm okay with that.
> 
> Beds.  I'm out of the house before DH even thinks about getting up.  I suppose I could make it with him in it and he might not even notice
> 
> Laundry.  I do at least one load of laundry per day as I hate to let it pile up.  Thankfully our washer has the delay start function so I load it before work and have it wash just before I get home.  When I get home I dry it and put it away.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Deb.  I'll be 42 in a few days.  I'm married to my soulmate and high school sweetheart for 19 years now.  We've been together for 24 years, but it sure doesn't feel like it.  We have 3 awesome DSs.  Nick is 15 (he'll be 16 in a few weeks and can't wait to get his driver's license) he's a sophmore.  Hunter is 13 and in 8th grade.  Colby is 8 and a 3rd grader.  I work full time at the VA hospital in the business office.  I am at a desk for 10 hours a day 4 days a week, which is not good for dieting.  I am a very active volunteer in school and the community.  I run a lacrosse program with 5 teams in the Spring.  I enjoy camping, crafts and sewing.
> 
> As of this morning I was 160 lbs which is up considerably from the 143 that I maintained for 6 years after losing 50 lbs.  I seem to have lost my mojo since starting a full time job and juggling everything.  I'm hoping that this fall challenge will be better as I have fewer outside committments at the moment.



Sending you some cyber-mojo!  You juggle SO MUCH STUFF.... take some time for YOU this fall!




kdwrice said:


> I am slowly figuring out this board with the help of my friend MISSALLEN.  I am 40 yrs old and live in Texas.  I am single with no children.  I need to lose about fifty pounds by December, but realistic I will be happy with twenty pounds.  I am in the process of doing the insanity videos (have not started yet).  I started exercising 4 to 5 times a week and I keep a food journal.  This will be my first challenge.



Glad you are figuring it out!



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> It's always so fun at the beginning of a new challenge to meet lots of new people and hear how everyone is doing and their goals!
> 
> I will post the QOTD for tomorrow and be back tomorrow for some more replies.
> 
> This question goes along with CC's Healthy Habits challenge for the week.
> 
> *What if I told you there was something that you could do to help you lose TWICE as much weight than you would otherwise?!?  Would you be interested?  Would you be willing to try it?  Well, you can!  And all you have to do is keep a food diary!  *
> 
> A 2008 study published in the American Journal of Preventive Medicine found that dieters who tracked their food intake in a "food diary" lost twice as much weight as those who didn't track their food. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080708080738.htm
> 
> It is incredibly easy to underestimate the number of calories that you consume and overestimate the number of calories you burn when exercising.  It is a real eye opener when you first start tracking.
> 
> Here is a link to an article on sparkpeople.com about  how important keeping track of your food can be on this journey to good health.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=394
> 
> Which brings me to the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Without a DOUBt, I consider it a definitely!!  And I've got nearly 4 years of handwritten food journals to prove it!  Sure, things have NOT been going in exactly the right direction for me in the past few weeks, but I still journal EVERY DAY, every meal, every bite!!!!  It has been one of my keys to success this time around.



mikamah said:


> I'm late to the party, and it's been a busy, hectic week, but i'm hoping I'll have some time tomorrow to regroup, relax and meet everyone here.
> 
> I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to an amazing 9 yo son, Michael who is the light of my life.  I'm an RN in an endoscopy unit, and have done many bl challenges, some I've lost on, some I've gained, some I've maintained, but I know without the amazing support here, I'm would have done so much worse.  I will never give up.  I started my weight loss journey 6 years ago, after my mom had some medical issues, and at that time, I said I would never give up.  I've been up and down, but never up over my starting weight then of 229, where before that, I'd yo-yo'ed up and down too many times, and always went up and over the prior weight.
> 
> I'm at 215 this morning, and my goal for this challenge is to stick with it, and get to 199.  The amazing ONEderland I've seen so many hit, but I haven't been there in 2 years.
> 
> Just a note on ds.  I shared on the summer challenge that he had a seizure on tuesday, and we went through a workup this week, MRI was normal, so great news, EEG showed that he is prone to have more seizures, so we started him on a med last night, but the good new is there is a good chance it will be a childhood disorder and he may out grow them.  Thanks to all of you for your good wishes and prayers.  The support here is so amazing.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had time to read through the thread and meet everyone yet, but am looking forward to catching up later this weekend.  Looks like an awesome group!!



I'm glad to see an update from you and so glad to hear that this is something that he will outgrow!!  Prayers will continue, of course. 



cclovesdis said:


> Sue: I was wondering the same thing about Kathy.
> 
> Kathy. I'm glad to hear Michael could outgrow them.  PM me if there is any way I can help. I'm only about 2 hours away-even if you want to meet for coffee. Also, did anyone talk to you about 504? PM me if you want some info. I want what's best for DS AND YOU.
> 
> Well, it's been quite the day here and it's barely 5 PM. I did get through some of my plans for the day. The trip to the laundromat was not too successful, but it will work out fine. Believe it or not, I had to do some research to find a laundromat.  I managed to make it to the post office today too. If anyone is expecting a prize from the Summer Challenge, be on the look out for it in the next few days. I'm sorry it took so long to mail them. I have found a solution for this challenge. I have been shopping for prizes nonstop since early August. I've also bought some mailing supplies. I promise I will be more on top of things for this challenge.
> 
> I had my blood work done and I should know the results in about a week. It is a blood test for a latex allergy. I'm curious about the results, but regardless, I am allergic to something. Benedryal is becoming my new best friend. Unfortunately, it makes me hungry.
> 
> I decided not to go grocery shopping. We have more in the house than I realized and then my parents went to pick up our crop share agreement for the week and came back with LOTS of veggies!  I think we're good.
> 
> Tonight's dinner will be healthy. I'm not sure what it will be yet, but I know salad is involved. I think I will go try making some blueberry pancakes that I can eat. I need to find more breakfast options and I had a fairly big lunch and protein at breakfast, so tonight is a good night. Plus, my parents won't be back for about an hour, so I can experiment without worrying about how much of a mess I make.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> 
> CC



Can you eat oat?  Try oat bran pancakes.... or maybe almond flour?? (or was that one of the bad foods?.... I know there were some nuts involved).

**********
Slowly catching up here.... I think I've just pages 18-22 left to read!.......P


----------



## karliebug

My name is Kelly and I am 49. I have about 100 pounds to lose! I did the challenge last fall and lost 30 pounds but sadly put most of them back on. I have 3 DDs, that are 21,16 and 12. We live in the Pocono Mts. in PA. My oldest DD goes to Penn State but is a seasonal CM at Disney World after doing two college programs there. I am a remedial math teacher for first and second graders.


----------



## donac

Pamela We should know about the Magic Kingdon view in the next week or so.  She has to call next Monday. Lots of PD.  This is where I wanted to stay when I retired but if I can get it now I will take it. 





karliebug said:


> My name is Kelly and I am 49. I have about 100 pounds to lose! I did the challenge last fall and lost 30 pounds but sadly put most of them back on. I have 3 DDs, that are 21,16 and 12. We live in the Pocono Mts. in PA. My oldest DD goes to Penn State but is a seasonal CM at Disney World after doing two college programs there. I am a remedial math teacher for first and second graders.



Kelly, 
Where inthe Pocono Mts. do you live.  My grandparents are from Wilkes Barre and I have lots of relatives still there.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Just popping on! I hope I don't forget that I am coaching at the end of the week!

Done ok on food today! We just had chips and dip and TJs onion rings for lunch. We had pork chops, rice and honey glazed carrots for dinner. I'm working on my water now. I may eat a little something more tonight.

I made out menu for the week! Mondays are going to be hard and we will probably do take out between activities. Tomorrow will be super busy as I also am working tomorrow. 2 dance classes and 2 soccer practices should make for tired kids tomorrow night. I'll have to get everybody's stuff ready. I also have to run to our electric company as they didn't take out the payment for last month and we have direct pay. 

Almost done with my Herbalife presentation board to put up at work. I will take it in on Tuesday and starting giving out samples and hopefully make some sales. I have a few people interested in purchasing. I'm also getting my Usborne business going a bit as well. Hoping to do a fundraiser at church as well!

Well, time to get the kids to bed! Brian and I have our laundry to take care of as well and I have to get up early and work out and then hopefully squeeze in another before working and running myself ragged the rest of the day!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> For anyone who is interested.
> Healthy eating on a budget:



Thanks! Will definitely keep all this in mind!



mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to jump on quickly to share a delicious recipe I made today - Pasta Fagioli (Pasta and Beans) from Skinnytaste.com.



Have this bookmarked.

*********
Today has been very on plan and I still have 10 points. I did the "Be Our Guest" challenge for dinner tonight: Butternut Squash Soup, Spinach and Cheese Stuffed Chicken, and Apple Turnovers (all WW recipes). I cooked for the whole house, and we've decided to do a Sunday dinner every week, taking turns. 

I did not make it to the gym; we had a horrible thunderstorm today, I didn't get as much reading done as I needed to, and cooking took longer than I expected.

I was coming back from the laundry room, watching the storm roll in from the valley and thinking "Those clouds look nasty. This isn't gonna be nice when it hits." I punched in the code to the house and as I was doing so SUPER BRIGHT LIGHTNING SUPER LOUD LONG THUNDER. I FLEW into the house. I had 2 housemates home with me, and at one point the lights flickered, the air stopped, and it was like we were in a vacuum: No sound inside or outside for like 30 seconds.


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> Disguise it like people do for their kids..... mashed cooked carrots hide really well in spaghetti sauce.  And my DS loves my meatloaf that is FULL of veggies (chopped broccoli slaw, shredded carrots, onions, peppers, mushroom, spinach).  It makes for a really moist healthy yummy meatloaf without tasting like veggies.



That meatloaf sounds great!  Always looking for a way to get more veggies into DS, and it sounds like it might be pretty good diet-wise with less meat and more veggies.  Could I have the recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Boy did I walk today!!
Went to Universal Orlando (I know gasp!) the parks were empty. First Islands of Adventure straight to Wizarding World of Harry Potter, Forbiden Journey was a walk on, Dragon Challenge, walk on, Flight of Hippogriff, walk on. Had a great lunch at Mythos (spinach salad with blueberries, tomatoes, grilled chicken and cheese in a light vinaggrette, it was yummy). Decided to walk to Universal Studios, did Rip Ride Rockit, 25 min. The mummy, Men in Black walk on. Saw Bettlejuice show which we enjoy alot and Terminator. Then decided to walk back to Islands of Adventure and did Hulk, Spiderman, Dr. Doom, back to Harry Potter (all walk ons.)
Just got back home, had a mini wheat bagel with light cream cheese and an egg. Ready for bed and a new week.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Today was a good day. I am still working on my exercise plan and have yet to exercise for this challenge. I am determined to make it to the gym tomorrow.

My battery is running low, so I'm going to finish up my replies (used Word ) and re-charge my battery and myself. Off to bed in a few!

Have a great week everyone!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



I am the sole person standing in my way. I have a tendency to forget about myself and put others first. Well, a few weeks ago that changed and despite knowing that my mom would not be happy about me having an Epi-pen and allergy testing, I made the appointment anyway. I am finally on the right track! 



jaelless said:


> I read a lot of people saying themselves, and while yes that is true for a lot of us, I am going to go with the CEO's of big business. Those higher ups who price everything healthy for us more expensive. I was at store this week because I wanted some apples. Would you believe ONE gala apple was priced at $1.97, that was absurd. Produce prices are outrageous right now. Lean cuts of meat are usually over a dollar more per pound. Anything with light, low fat, low sugar, or organic is guaranteed to cost more. So what do I end up buying  the full of fat and calorie options. That is where you find the cheap stuff. The worse it is for you the cheaper it is. The media is up in arms about the growing obesity problem in this country, especially where kids concerned. Well how about making it more economical for people to eat healthy choices.
> 
> Please don't blast me for this opinion. I really try to avoid posts like this. It just sucked seeing so many people blame themselves. Yes we are ones who put the bites in our mouths, but I am betting that if it were cheaper, lots more homes would have healthier bite options.



When I taught, I taught in a city that had 1 grocery store and only sort of (it was far from my school and you need to change buses to get there-and it's closed now). The rest are the mini-mart concept. I understand exactly what you are saying. My students were rarely overweight, but what they did eat was scary. 



lisah0711 said:


> Actually sometimes when you've gone off plan and write it down you find out it wasn't as bad as you thought it was.
> 
> *I thought today was horrible and it was OP! Pamelas post reminded me that I did not track something so its back to sparkpeople when I finish here.*
> 
> I don't know if I will be on anymore today as it is our wedding anniversary -- number 18 -- and I will be spending time with DH and DS today.



Happy Anniversary!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I have to agree with you. It does not cost 1.97 to grow one apple, I know, I live near many farms, most of which are produce farms.
> One thing I can suggest is trying to shop locally. Buy direct from the farm stand, cut out the middle man. Find a local butcher, we have one about 10 miles from here and they have some great truckload sales.
> And remember that you may not be saving now but you will save in the future because you will be healthier and won't need to burn money at the Doctors office. You won't get as sick so you won't need to take time off of work. ETC.



Great ideas! I pass multiple farm stands on my way to/from work. So much cheaper! 

Co-pays can be terrible, especially if you need a specialist. I know someone with Type 1 and good health insurance and its still almost $200 a month.  Very good point. 



jimmduck said:


> 9/11 means a lot to my husband and I.  We are not Americans but we love America.  We got engaged in the North Tower (in the restaurant) in 1988, they have great sentimental meaning to us.  We have a 25 year anniversary coming up in 2013 - I want to go to Ground Zero - and I hope to be fit enough to do the marathon there someday.



Linda, this made me cry. I hope you reach your goal of the marathon and slaying the lion. 

Also, I keep meaning to tell you that I DEFINETELY send Healthy Habits prizes to other countries. I encourage everyone to participate!



pjlla said:


> Can you eat oat?  Try oat bran pancakes.... or maybe almond flour?? (or was that one of the bad foods?.... I know there were some nuts involved).



Nope, no oats, unfortunately. Almond flour is okay. I have heard that is a great substitute. I just havent found any other than a $35 huge package of it that has to be ordered online. If I like it, Ill buy it there, but thats not the kind of price to try something. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today has been very on plan and I still have 10 points. I did the "Be Our Guest" challenge for dinner tonight: Butternut Squash Soup, Spinach and Cheese Stuffed Chicken, and Apple Turnovers (all WW recipes). I cooked for the whole house, and we've decided to do a Sunday dinner every week, taking turns.



Way to go! That sounds delicious! 

Sorry about the thunderstorm. Hope things are calm there now!


----------



## my3princes

Just a quick pop in to say hello.  Busy in the shop again today.  We got all the glass installed in the street rod.  I think we've done as much as we can at this point.  The show is in less than 2 weeks.  I have certainly been moving all weekend.  Now I need to get some sleep as work will be here all too soon.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Meals are all planned for tomorrow, which is good, because it's just going to be go-go-go all day!

8-10am: Work
10-11am: Practice flute
11-11:30am: Flute lesson
11:30am-1pm: Lunch/study for Aural Rehab exam
1-2:15pm: Class
2:15-3pm: Meet with professor about personal statement
3-4:30pm: Clinic prep
4:30-7:15: Dinner/study
7:15pm-?: Flute choir meeting
?-10pm: Study 

Having everything planned will definitely help keep me on track!


----------



## trinaweena

This semester im taking statistics and natural disasters. I knew I'd have trouble with the math in my statistics course but not my natural disasters course! My professor gave us this equation to solve as homework and i don't even know where to begin.  I'm rubbish at math and i havent taken it in seven years, so this huge equation is like...huh? i'm waiting for the boyfriend to call me perhaps he can help, otherwise i will see the teacher before class and tell her honestly i dont know how to do the equation.

today was a weird day. my allergies never went away and continued through work, and i had to take a claritin which always makes me feel really funny.  my stomach felt weird and i just felt sort of hazy all day. We also had a $300 training return today, which means $40 taken out of my check for comission which is really not good. but thats my job and i cant change that. i came home and my mom was watching 9/11 stuff and i understand her need to watch it but i couldn't watch it because i didnt feel like making myself sad. it is a day of rememberance and i remembered in my own way, but watching all those specials just doesnt make me feel anything but awful and i dont want that. 

food today was normal breakfast, whole grain triscuits and baby bell light cheese wedge for snack, chili ( which was SO GOOD OMG) for lunch, and BBQ chicken with brown rice and brocolli for dinner. I also just had a fiber one 90 calorie brownie for desert, which wasnt the best but satisfied my desert craving. Oh...and i also had a mini snack size hershey bar. I couldnt help it haha, i havent had chocolate in three months! I did not track today but i wrote everything down and kept portions nice and small so i think i will be ok.

i've decided to make sundays my rest days as far as workouts. i think it was the smartest thing to do, and i planned out my workouts for the rest of the month. 

im still feeling a little overwhelmed, this fish tank didnt get cleaned, my room is a mess, laundry is overflowing and statistics hmwk isnt done. ive decided im going to take 15 min each night this week before bed to clean my room. lets hope this helps

and i officially singed up for my 5k. It's the Free to Breathe Race in Glastonbury CT on September 18 which is just one week away! I dont know if this is allowed but I have a link to my page which tells a little bit about the cause i am running to support (lung cancer) and give you an option of donating if you would like. I'm not asking for donation but if you are interested in learning more about the cause please visit
http://participate.freetobreathe.or...&pg=personal&fr_id=1396#.TmwhzWF5-mc.facebook

ok im going to do at least one statistics problem before bed. bag and meals packed for tomorrow! let's do this!


----------



## yanni2

I have been gone since Friday for my daughters gymnastics competition and I am finally home.  So here are my answers for the last couple QOTD....

9/9 Intro...
My name is Michelle, I am 40 years old,  I have been married for 16 years to a wonderful supportive dh (Ken).  I have 2 daughters (13 & 10) that I home school.  They are both competitive gymnasts who practice 16 hours a week or more.  
I would love to lose a total of about 105 pounds, but my goal is 15-20 for this challenge.  In 2010 I lost 25 pounds and then managed to gain back that same 25 pounds since the beginning of 2011.  I have tried lots of different plans, and obviously haven't found what works best for me...LOL!!  Watching my carb intake seems to work best for me but I haven't been doing a very good job at all lately.  Add that to the fact that I HATE to exercise, and there is the basis of my weight issues.  
I am hoping joining this challenge will give me the push I need.  

9/10  Is journaling important?
I do feel journaling is important.  Sadly,  I am not really consistent at it.  I know i need to do it (like exercising) but I don't.

9/11  What/who is standing in your way?
Mostly ME!  I know what I need to do, but I don't do it.  I can find an excuse for putting anything off and will.  With home schooling and the girls gymnastics practices/meets, I use the time excuse.  With my dh being out of work and then just starting a new sales job, I use the finances excuse.  Then  there is the tired excuse, frustrated excuse.....etc.  So my goal is NO MORE EXCUSES!!!  It's all there... I can find the time, I can work with the finances, suck up and deal with the tiredness and so on....
It is time to just pull up my big girl panties and do what needs to be done.

Michelle


----------



## Zoesmama03

I declare today my cheat day. LOL  I had a lot of walking to and from the ball field and OH MY GOSH did I think I was going to die walking up to our row on them steep steps. My heart was pounding but I calmed down.  I think Xanax really helped with that.  Oddly I didn't get a panic attack with it like I was half expecting.  Just shows how out of shape I have gotten.   

The picture with my daughter shows it a lot. AHH!!! I took one of myself with my friends 15 month old but its more upperbody headshot.
The one my friend took for me. 



090 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr

Two I did myself one with her 15 month old daughter(God niece to me as all her kids are like family to me as are her and her family) and then one I snapped of Zoe and I. 




068 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr




098 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr

Zoe down at the lower level of our seating area she wouldn't drop the bottle down and wouldn't let me get another. The others I have standing there need color fixed some. 



163 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr

And walking up with my friend's 6 year old:



006 by Melissa Campbell, on Flickr

Busy day!  I'll try to log back in and do personals before bed but I have to eat dinner yet. Pizza(hence the cheat day). LOL


----------



## jaelless

Not sure who posted it, but totally loved the homemade ice cream sandwiches with chocolate graham crackers and low fat ice cream. Where was this recipe over the summer. I cannot wait to try this.


----------



## kollerbear

bellebookworm9 said:


> Today has been very on plan and I still have 10 points. I did the "Be Our Guest" challenge for dinner tonight: Butternut Squash Soup, Spinach and Cheese Stuffed Chicken, and Apple Turnovers (all WW recipes). I cooked for the whole house, and we've decided to do a Sunday dinner every week, taking turns.



Yummy!!! Congrats on such a delicious meal!

*pjlla* (Can't seem to get your quote on here)... I loved what you said, how you felt so BOSS while you were running! Haha, I did too!! But yeah, I feel so much happier without that schedule hanging over my head. Glad you're still trying to find the right exercise for you! I think eventually I'll be able to feel less emotional about the running and come back to it. Until then, I'll have to do some more experimenting... I go walking with a friend once a week, and I want to build on that. Maybe if I'm able to re-budget and afford a gym membership, I'll start up more classes-- I used to really enjoy spinning and yoga!



cclovesdis said:


> Nope, no oats, unfortunately. Almond flour is okay. I have heard that is a great substitute. I just havent found any other than a $35 huge package of it that has to be ordered online. If I like it, Ill buy it there, but thats not the kind of price to try something.



Hey CC--do you have a Trader Joe's anywhere near you? I got almond flour there for a recipe once and it was surprisingly affordable... (From what I remember, a good size bag was under $5.) 



RedRosePrincess said:


> That's so great you have a supportive bf. I had one that started out being supportive and that's when I lost all my weight but as soon as we started having problems that's when I put it back on. Unfortunately I found comfort in eating and didn't end things with him when I should have. Maybe if I had ended things earlier with him, I wouldn't have gained so much back but it was as much his fault for making me feel that way as it was my fault for letting him make me feel that way.



 I know that I eat to self-comfort as well, and I can only imagine how difficult that was. But I'm really glad you were able to end things with him and move onto a new chapter of your life. There are so many great guys out there!



jaelless said:


> Not sure who posted it, but totally loved the homemade ice cream sandwiches with chocolate graham crackers and low fat ice cream. Where was this recipe over the summer. I cannot wait to try this.



Yay!  Hahha, that was mine. Cheaper than Skinny Cow, and the graham crackers taste just as good as the traditional soft cookies! These are so satisfying!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

bellebookworm9 said:


> Today has been very on plan and I still have 10 points. I did the "Be Our Guest" challenge for dinner tonight: Butternut Squash Soup, Spinach and Cheese Stuffed Chicken, and Apple Turnovers (all WW recipes). I cooked for the whole house, and we've decided to do a Sunday dinner every week, taking turns.




Can you share the Butternut squash soup recipe? I love the one from Boma and Bistro de Paris but I'm sure they are about a million calories each!! 

********************************

No 3 course meal for me, DH is gone for the week, the house is completely trashed as I try to put it back together from Irene, DS15 has his first Cross Country meet Tuesday, DS9's open house is Wednesday, DS10's open house is Thursday and we leave for Hershey on Thursday night.  We'll be there until Sunday. I really thought I would get stuff accomplished this week but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Quote of the Day 9/12/11

*the only place you'll find success before work is in the dictionary*


----------



## buzz5985

kollerbear said:


> Is this an appropriate time/place to blame my mother for everything wrong with me? (Kidding of course!!)
> 
> It's myself. I'm really lucky to have a very supportive boyfriend who makes it easy for me to stay focused day to day and plan each week. Now that I have a plan and some momentum going, it will truly be no one's fault but my own if I can't see myself through.



I am not trying to talk negatively about my Mother, she did the best she could.  She was a product of the times.  And I hate to say this but - my mother died 7 years ago.  I still hear her voice in my head.  "Stand up straight, pull in your stomach....."  My sister was blaming my mother for something - and like I told her - I haven't lived with her for 27 years, maybe it's time for me to step up and take responsibility.  



jimmduck said:


> I was going to cut this down, but the whole thing is worthy of quote, because it all so true.
> 
> There has been a cast iron ankle around my leg since I was a child, a nemisis that I call a lion - named "Scar" from the Lion King.  Scar gets out of his cage, attacks me to the core, and stagnates my progress.
> 
> So what stands in my way is me and Scar.  Scar is another name for my binge eating disorder.
> 
> Day by day, with the help of God and wonderful folks like you, I keep Scar in his cage.
> 
> I am convinced that, if I can keep Scar in control, I will succeed.
> 
> And that is my goal for this challenge - slaying the lion.
> 
> So far, so good, eating has been great and in control, Scar not here.  Started a WISH journal and am writing every day so far.
> 
> Begin a new work out program Monday designed by physiotherapist, and I am feeling positive.
> 
> 9/11 means a lot to my husband and I.  We are not Americans but we love America.  We got engaged in the North Tower (in the restaurant) in 1988, they have great sentimental meaning to us.  We have a 25 year anniversary coming up in 2013 - I want to go to Ground Zero - and I hope to be fit enough to do the marathon there someday.
> 
> Take care folks - have a magical day and thanks for being here.
> 
> Linda



While I am reading the board I am watching Rising: Rebuilding Ground Zero on the Science network.  If you have the station, try to watch it - its an incredible story.  Its about the museum, and all the thought and meaning that the museum is going to have.  It's actually built around "tridents" from the original towers, pieces of steel that were salvaged and rebuilt for the museum.  When done, I think the whole area is going to be a wonderful tribute to the people that died that day.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I am standing in my own way letting stress take over and ruin things when I have been doing well. I am also standing in my way by letting routines get out of whack which makes things difficult!
> 
> Put back on a few pounds this weekend with my careless eating and drinking.
> 
> I did just finish mowing the lawn and I will have time to workout tomorrow after Izzie goes to school and before I have to go to work for a bit. Going to have pork chops and carrots and rice for dinner tonight. I also have to get my Herbalife poster ready to put up at work on Tuesday. I have everything printed out so I just have to organize it and glue it on.
> 
> Watching Torchwood from Friday night and then we'll do some straightening up and then make supper. I just finished the laundry and now the kids are supposed to sort it and fold theirs.
> 
> Have a great rest of your day!
> 
> TTFN



We just discovered Torchwood over the summer.  I had a free Netflix subscription and we watched the first 3 seasons while on vacation.  Catching up on the new series on Starz now.  

Had an uneventful Sunday.  Went to nephews soccer games, then a BJ's run - bought a new WW scale - there was a $10 off coupon in the BJ's flier.  Stopped at the local farm on the way home for vegies.  Came home turned on the oven for baked potatoes, threw the dog and DH in the car, headed back up to Breakheart for another walk.  When we got home the potatoes were done.  Fired up the grill, sirloin tips, grilled red and green peppers, asparagus, baked potatoes.   DH cooked them perfectly.  Poor DH, right after dinner his work phone rang, had to go out.  We had planned on watching Yankee Doodle Dandy together with DS 14.  We are trying to introduce him to some of the old movies - since you can't find them on TV anymore.  So DS and I watched it together.  He told me I was sketchy since I knew all the songs - and sang along.  LOL  Poor DH, he didn't get back home till 11 pm, and has to leave the house tomorrow at 6:00 to be at his job by 6:30.  

Everyone have a great week!!!

Janis


----------



## baby1disney

Haven't had the chance to get on here much this weekend..so I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Terrie and I'm from Toledo, OH. I've just finished school..so I'm officially graduated!! But I walk in October!! I've lost 106lbs since January 2010 and I Only have about 50-60lbs more to go!!!

I love to travel..especially to Florida and of course WDW!! I look forward to getting to know some of you thru this board!! Congrats to everyone for joining and we can do this!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.

I'm so tired this morning and for some reason I woke up at 4 am and couldn't get back to sleep.  I started thinking about everything I need to get done this week and just could doze for the extra hour.  That means that I will be tired all day and I will be more hungry.  I am always more hungry when I'm tired.  10 1/2 hours at my desk doesn't sound like any fun.

I need to get our camper packed for the weekend.  I need to make the kids halloween costumes as the camping theme is Halloween so they get to go trick or treating.  I'm waiting for the glow sticks to arrive in the mail as most of our stores are closed due to the flood from a couple of weeks ago.  For now we need to rely on the internet for a lot of things or drive 1+ hours to a bigger city that has more stores.


----------



## donac

Just a short post to say good morning to everyone.  Since I can't go on at school I need to get here in the morining.  You never know what the afternoon will bring. 

I just bought a new pair of sneakers yesterday.  I went to the local New Balance store.  I bought a pair at Sport Auth last month but they didn't have any walking shoes so maybe I should have skipped it.  I hate them already.  The NB store was like an old fashioned shoe store.  They measured both my feet and didn't just hand me the box to try on but put them on me  like the good old day.  I did spend a lot of money for a pair of sneakers but I decided that I am worth it.

Made chili last night and have enough for two more meals in the freezer.   I made it with half hamburger and half ground turkey.  Hamburger was also on sale so I will put some meatloafs in the freezer for us and ds2 to take back to college the next time he comes home. 

Need to get ready for school

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Off to a good start this morning...did 2 mile WATP with weights and then Bob Harper's 20 minute strength workout. And I'm almost done with my first bottle of water.

Going to get the kids off to school, then run an errand and then come home, clean the kitchen, squeeze in another workout and then shower and go to work. I'm on car pool duty today so I'll pick up Ash and the neighbor's kid and then come home and have her get ready for dancing and do her homework. Then we will pick up Izzie, get her ready for dancing and then head to dancing. Ash and I are picking up dinner at KFC, Wendy's or McDonald's for supper and then dropping Ash back at dancing, bringing Izzie home to Brian who will then take her to soccer and then going back to get Ash to dancing and then take her to soccer practice and I will walk/jog the track until everyone is done. 

Thinking I'll have my big meal at lunch today and a shake for supper. I'm looking forward to a good loss this week if I can keep focused!

Gotta finish getting ready to pick up the neighbor!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!   

*QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *

I'll be back in a bit with replies.


----------



## JacksLilWench

Shew!!  I missed you ladies over the weekend!  I'm so sorry for being absent   Friday I helped a friend move and unpack a little bit, Saturday I helped another friend with a yard sale and worked in the evening, and Sunday I made sure I had everything packed for my upcoming Disney trip!!  We leave in six days!!!!    I am so excited, I can hardly stand myself.  I made a bet with myself that I would wear all Disney-themed scrube hats this week to work...I'll let you all know how it goes!  So far, so good 



lisah0711 said:


> *What if I told you there was something that you could do to help you lose TWICE as much weight than you would otherwise?!?  Would you be interested?  Would you be willing to try it?  Well, you can!  And all you have to do is keep a food diary!  *
> 
> A 2008 study published in the American Journal of Preventive Medicine found that dieters who tracked their food intake in a "food diary" lost twice as much weight as those who didn't track their food. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080708080738.htm
> 
> It is incredibly easy to underestimate the number of calories that you consume and overestimate the number of calories you burn when exercising.  It is a real eye opener when you first start tracking.
> 
> Here is a link to an article on sparkpeople.com about  how important keeping track of your food can be on this journey to good health.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=394
> 
> Which brings me to the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I think it's just as necessary as exercise and eating healthy!  So many times, I forget things I've eaten, or convince myself it's not as "bad" as it might actually be, when in reality it couldn't be further from the truth.  It does me a lot of good to actually see what I eat!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Ugh, I forgot to post Quote of the day yesterday so today I'll do 2.
> I had a request to restart them and I hope to stick to it better then the summer challenge.
> So here ya go(some will be recycled from summer):
> 
> 9/9/11
> *I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> _9/10/11
> *Don't say you don't have any time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Michelangelo, Mother Teresa, Tomas Jefferson and Albert Einstein.*_




Well, when you put it like _THAT...._ it just makes my excuse sounds super-lame 



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



It's me.  I use quite a few excuses as to why I can't, when the truth is I just don't want to.  But that's not really helping me reach my goals, is it?  The answer is a unequivocal NO.  So it's time to banish the excuses!  Failure?  Perish the thought!  It's all success from here on out!


----------



## jaelless

baby1disney said:


> Haven't had the chance to get on here much this weekend..so I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Terrie and I'm from Toledo, OH. I've just finished school..so I'm officially graduated!! But I walk in October!! I've lost 106lbs since January 2010 and I Only have about 50-60lbs more to go!!!



great googaamoogaa!!!  106lbs   that is so incredibly awesome.  I am so totally blown away and impressed. How did you manage that? Seriously how did you do it? I totally want to know what your secret is.


----------



## tigger813

Sat QOTD: Maybe. I've done it without and with doing that. I'm trying out a program that I will use as a wellness coach and one thing we have to do is log all of our food, exercise, sleep, etc. I feel it's helping me keep on track. 

Monday QOTD: I would hopefully be standing in the EMH line at AK or Epcot. If I were at AK I would be preparing for my sprint to EE. If I were at Epcot I would be preparing myself for the Soarin' dash. I am getting antsy for my next trip! Just gotta work a lot and earn lots of money before then.

Getting some extra income this weekend by doing a partial day on Saturday and a full day on Sunday at a fall festival selling Usborne with my supervisor. She texted me last night to ask me. I love doing this fair and am excited and hoping it's a great busy day on Sunday there! I could use the extra money right now.

Gotta finish getting ready for my day. 

TTFN


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!
> 
> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *
> 
> I'll be back in a bit with replies.



WOW I get to answer first.  Well if in Disneyland I would be at the New Orleans Cafe getting some beignets and cafe au lait while I wait to get on the Indiana Jones Ride.  If I was at Disney World I would have gotten me a cup of coffee at Everything Pop before making my way to Animal Kingdom to go on Primevil Whirl. 

I was shocked last night and a bit sad. My DS (16) told me when I take lil princess to Disney World next year for 3rd birthday, he doesn't want to go. He wants to stay home alone instead. (Grandma lives next door) I couldn't believe he said no. I hate teen years when guys are too kewl for disney. At least they get back into it after college. Is a good thing I have my lil princess to play with.


----------



## lisah0711

bellebookworm9 said:


> I am proud of myself because yesterday at the store I just ignored the halloween section. Although, towards the end of October I might get a little bit of bulk candy corn - my favorite!



Good job resisting the siren's call of the Halloween Candy now.    A bit of candy corn at the end sounds like a good treat 'cause anyone who buys Halloween candy now thinking it will still be around when Halloween comes needs to have some pretty strong willpower.  That person is definitely not me. 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I can say I have changed personally since Jan.  I am not the same person.  I don't feel like the same person inside, how I think of things or feel about them.
> 
> I am now focusing on my health for me.  The change in thinking has made this much easier than in the past.  I hope it will continue.



That is a very important change -- good job!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> And remember that you may not be saving now but you will save in the future because you will be healthier and won't need to burn money at the Doctors office. You won't get as sick so you won't need to take time off of work. ETC.



This is a very good point, *Buffy!* 



Rose&Mike said:


> Healthy eating on a budget:
> Beans, beans and rice, beans and anything, eggs--yes the yolks have fat/cholesterol, but you can make an omelet with one egg yolk and three whites. Nuts--in season. Right now pecans are kind of high, but almonds and walnuts arent' too bad. But remember--nuts are high in calories so watch your serving. Canned tuna--I don't eat meat, but ds loves tuna. He keeps some in his house at school. You can often find tuna on sale. I have a great recipe for a really easy veggie burger with you guessed it--beans! Apples should be coming into season soon. Right now we are getting peaches for a pretty reasonable price. Sweet potatoes are fabulous and should be starting to go on sale soon.
> 
> Fabulous dinner--roasted veggies with what else, a side of beans or sprinkle in some nuts during the last couple of minutes of cooking so they get nice and toasty. Roasted veggies are very low in calories, so the calories from the nuts is not such a bad thing. Frozen vegetables are also a really good choice. One of my favorite meals before going g-f--veggie soft tacos, with beans of course! I still haven't found a tortilla I like, so we don't have them as much anymore. Anyhow, try subbing some veggie forms of protein in for meat a couple of days a week and you should find some extra money to fresh produce--which can be costly! Taco soup is very easy to make and relatively inexpensive--especially if you leave out the meat!



Thanks for the great ideas, *Rose!* 



glss1/2fll said:


> What is with these boys?! Oh, that's right. They're BOYS!



Gotta love those boys!  



jimmduck said:


> So far, so good, eating has been great and in control, Scar not here.  Started a WISH journal and am writing every day so far.
> 
> Begin a new work out program Monday designed by physiotherapist, and I am feeling positive.



I bet you scared Scar off with your awesome resolve.    Let us know how your new workout program goes.    



lovehoney said:


> No one stands in my way- I can do this!!!
> 
> Thank you for the encouraging words.



You're welcome.  



jillbur said:


> Off with my DS8 to the park for a run/walk. We signed up for a 5k next Sunday.  He's so excited but I'm making him take it easy and run/walk. I don't need any injuries at 8! Hopefully I work off those few unhealthy items I ate at our church picnic this morning



A 5K sounds like a lot of fun!  



mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to jump on quickly to share a delicious recipe I made today - Pasta Fagioli (Pasta and Beans) from Skinnytaste.com.



Sounds yummy!    You should post it on our Biggest Loser Recipe thread over on the Eating Healthy part of the WISH boards.  



RedRosePrincess said:


> I love Skinnytaste! It's one of my favorite sites to get yummy healthy recipes!



Another recommendation.  I will have to check it out!  Thanks!  

BRB with the rest of the replies.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *



Be waiting for the bus to any park for rope drop. Unless it's DHS, in which case I'd be already at the gate waiting for the TSM dash.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can you share the Butternut squash soup recipe? I love the one from Boma and Bistro de Paris but I'm sure they are about a million calories each!!



Certainly! I'll put it on the Dinner Thread when I get a chance today.


----------



## yulilin3

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!
> 
> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *
> 
> I'll be back in a bit with replies.



No better place to be for me that MK rope drop, then walk down Main Street and take in all the excitement, before people (mostly parents) start getting grumpy.
I wanted to share a bit: I've bee trying to loose weight for years and years and here's something I learned for all the newcomers.
Don't measure your success only  in the pounds you've lost, I know, I know, we all want to get those pounds off, but don't let this be your only goal. For example, I weighted myself on Friday to start the challenge, after 4 trips to the scale they all showed 184.8lbs. Today after a weekend of excersice, good, healthy eating and tons of activities, the scale shows 187.4lbs. And my question is how could I have gained +2lbs during the weekends when I did everything right? In the past I would've been so depressed that would make me just give up. But now I know not to solely rely on the scale. Do I feel great? YES. Are the jeans fitting better? YES, do I have more energy to keep working out? YES, have people noticed that I'm loosing weight? YES. So in the words of my favorite Warthog: HAKUNA MATATA, Have a great week everyone


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> I'm not sure how many BL challenges I've participated in here.... at least 4 or 5.  I've made some REALLY GREAT friends!  And I hope to have the opportunity to meet them all IRL someday!



That would be fun, wouldn't it?    And good job on avoiding the "poof fairy!"



karliebug said:


> My name is Kelly and I am 49. I have about 100 pounds to lose! I did the challenge last fall and lost 30 pounds but sadly put most of them back on. I have 3 DDs, that are 21,16 and 12. We live in the Pocono Mts. in PA. My oldest DD goes to Penn State but is a seasonal CM at Disney World after doing two college programs there. I am a remedial math teacher for first and second graders.



Hi *karliebug!*  How fun to have DD at DW -- where does she work?



donac said:


> Pamela We should know about the Magic Kingdon view in the next week or so.  She has to call next Monday. Lots of PD.  This is where I wanted to stay when I retired but if I can get it now I will take it.



 for your MK view!  



tigger813 said:


> Just popping on! I hope I don't forget that I am coaching at the end of the week!



Don't worry -- we will remind you!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I did the "Be Our Guest" challenge for dinner tonight: Butternut Squash Soup, Spinach and Cheese Stuffed Chicken, and Apple Turnovers (all WW recipes). I cooked for the whole house, and we've decided to do a Sunday dinner every week, taking turns.



Sounds yummy and now someone else will be cooking for you Sunday night for a few weeks -- how cool is that?  



yulilin3 said:


> Boy did I walk today!!
> Went to Universal Orlando (I know gasp!) the parks were empty. First Islands of Adventure straight to Wizarding World of Harry Potter, Forbiden Journey was a walk on, Dragon Challenge, walk on, Flight of Hippogriff, walk on. Had a great lunch at Mythos (spinach salad with blueberries, tomatoes, grilled chicken and cheese in a light vinaggrette, it was yummy). Decided to walk to Universal Studios, did Rip Ride Rockit, 25 min. The mummy, Men in Black walk on. Saw Bettlejuice show which we enjoy alot and Terminator. Then decided to walk back to Islands of Adventure and did Hulk, Spiderman, Dr. Doom, back to Harry Potter (all walk ons.)
> Just got back home, had a mini wheat bagel with light cream cheese and an egg. Ready for bed and a new week.



Sounds like a fun day!    Are you wearing a pedometer to keep track of all those steps?  It would be fun to see how far you walked.  



cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> Today was a good day. I am still working on my exercise plan and have yet to exercise for this challenge. I am determined to make it to the gym tomorrow.



Glad that you had a good day and good luck getting to the gym today!  



my3princes said:


> Just a quick pop in to say hello.  Busy in the shop again today.  We got all the glass installed in the street rod.  I think we've done as much as we can at this point.  The show is in less than 2 weeks.  I have certainly been moving all weekend.  Now I need to get some sleep as work will be here all too soon.



Busy week, busy week-end.    Hope you can relax when you are camping next week-end, *Deb.*



bellebookworm9 said:


> Meals are all planned for tomorrow, which is good, because it's just going to be go-go-go all day!
> 
> 8-10am: Work
> 10-11am: Practice flute
> 11-11:30am: Flute lesson
> 11:30am-1pm: Lunch/study for Aural Rehab exam
> 1-2:15pm: Class
> 2:15-3pm: Meet with professor about personal statement
> 3-4:30pm: Clinic prep
> 4:30-7:15: Dinner/study
> 7:15pm-?: Flute choir meeting
> ?-10pm: Study
> 
> Having everything planned will definitely help keep me on track!



Busy day!  



trinaweena said:


> This semester im taking statistics and natural disasters. I knew I'd have trouble with the math in my statistics course but not my natural disasters course! My professor gave us this equation to solve as homework and i don't even know where to begin.  I'm rubbish at math and i havent taken it in seven years, so this huge equation is like...huh? i'm waiting for the boyfriend to call me perhaps he can help, otherwise i will see the teacher before class and tell her honestly i dont know how to do the equation.



Do they have a math assistance resource center at your school?  It's tough when they start right off with somethign that you don't know.  



yanni2 said:


> I have been gone since Friday for my daughters gymnastics competition and I am finally home.  So here are my answers for the last couple QOTD....



How did your daughter do, *Michelle?*



Zoesmama03 said:


> I declare today my cheat day. LOL



Looks like a fun day!    Zoe is so pretty and you both look so happy.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> No 3 course meal for me, DH is gone for the week, the house is completely trashed as I try to put it back together from Irene, DS15 has his first Cross Country meet Tuesday, DS9's open house is Wednesday, DS10's open house is Thursday and we leave for Hershey on Thursday night.  We'll be there until Sunday. I really thought I would get stuff accomplished this week but that doesn't seem to be the case.



It's hard to get things accomplished when you are running all over the place!   



buzz5985 said:


> We had planned on watching Yankee Doodle Dandy together with DS 14.  We are trying to introduce him to some of the old movies - since you can't find them on TV anymore.  So DS and I watched it together.  He told me I was sketchy since I knew all the songs - and sang along.  LOL



I got a chuckle out of this, Janis.  I have the same issues only I'm a bit "dodgey" now because apparently someone here has been watching a bit too much BBC.  



baby1disney said:


> Haven't had the chance to get on here much this weekend..so I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Terrie and I'm from Toledo, OH. I've just finished school..so I'm officially graduated!! But I walk in October!! I've lost 106lbs since January 2010 and I Only have about 50-60lbs more to go!!!
> 
> I love to travel..especially to Florida and of course WDW!! I look forward to getting to know some of you thru this board!! Congrats to everyone for joining and we can do this!!! WOOHOO!!!



 Terrie!  Great job on your loss so far!    Please do share your secrets of success.  



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *



If I was at Disneyland hopefully I would still be sleeping as it is 5:30 am there.    If I was at Disneyworld I would be at Animal Kingdom getting ready to FP Kilamanjaro Safaris and head over to EE.  



jaelless said:


> I was shocked last night and a bit sad. My DS (16) told me when I take lil princess to Disney World next year for 3rd birthday, he doesn't want to go. He wants to stay home alone instead. (Grandma lives next door) I couldn't believe he said no. I hate teen years when guys are too kewl for disney. At least they get back into it after college. Is a good thing I have my lil princess to play with.



Yep, it's tough when they are too cool but maybe he will change his mind at it gets closer.  

Thanks for all the anniversaries wishes yesterday!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? 

I would probably be waiting at EPCOT for rope drop. Then heading to Soarin' first. 

Ahhh...how much I wish I was going to WDW soon. But I will live through all of you that are going. I won't be back until 2013  We usually only take one big vacation a year and next year is a trip to TX for a family reunion. I'm hoping to squeeze in a long weekend to WDW sometime (DH thinks I'm crazy) depending on airfare. It's outragous right now!

Have a great day!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Ugh, I forgot to post Quote of the day yesterday so today I'll do 2.
> I had a request to restart them and I hope to stick to it better then the summer challenge.
> So here ya go(some will be recycled from summer):
> 
> 9/9/11
> *I'm not telling you it is going to be easy, I'm telling you it's going to be worth it.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10/11
> *Don't say you don't have any time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Michelangelo, Mother Teresa, Tomas Jefferson and Albert Einstein.*



I love both of those!  I'm gonna print them for my fridge!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



Well.... ME of course!  I have FULL control over what I put in my body, my exercise (or lack of) and my ATTITUDE!!



my3princes said:


> We spent most of the day in the garage again today.  The rod is looking pretty cool now and is almost ready for the Northeast Nationals in a couple of weeks.  It is still very much a rat rod, but it looks and feels more finished then it did at last year's show.  I did very well with eating or not eating as it was today and got alot of exercise just because I was on my feet.




Care to share pictures???




bellebookworm9 said:


> Now I'm hanging out watching Miss Congeniality 2 on TBS (just bought both of them half an hour ago on Amazon for less than $10 with free two day shipping). I should be reading, but hey, that's what Sunday is for, right?



DD loves those movies!  Are you a Legally Blonde fan too?



SettinSail said:


> Well, better late than never
> 
> My name is Shawn and this is my 4th BL challenge.  I started trying to lose weight Feb 2010 and have made very very slow progress but will never give up!  I lost a total of 29.5 pounds when I just suddenly stopped losing weight in June and now all I can do is go up and down the same 3-4 pounds.  I do LOTS of exercise but could do better on my nutrition. I tend to do very well all day and then have a period of a few minutes in the evening when I just make horrible choices and sabatoge all my efforts from the day!
> When I weighed in yesterday morning I was up 3 lbs from my lowest.  I would love to lose 15 pounds this challenge and have my total lost go up to 42 pounds  I am 50 years old, married for almost 17 years and have one DS who is 14.  I work 30 hours a week for a large insurance company.  We haven't been to Disney in years but we go on Disney cruises now!
> 
> I feel journaling your food is a very important aspect to losing weight.  I do it in fits and starts and would like to be more consistent with this.  I do have a few nice journals just for this purpose  Even if you are not journaling, at least be aware of what you are eating! At the tail end of the Summer challenge, Pamela happened to mention that she weighed her nuts to make sure of the calorie count and was shocked to see how many calories she had been eating.  I did the same thing and also discovered that I was probably eating 2.5 servings of almonds a day as a snack at work and 1 serving is 160 calories.
> 
> The thing most holding me back is of course, myself.  I just need to get focused, get past this plateau, reach 30 lbs total and move forward from there.
> 
> I have NOT sabotaged myself this evening.  We had grilled talapia and asparagus for supper and for dessert I had 2 chocolate graham crackers and have had NOTHING since then.  It's the first time in a long time that I've had a succesful evening.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and I'm looking forward to chatting with everyone this challenge



Glad you made it over here!  How goes the unpacking?  How many boxes are left??



glss1/2fll said:


> Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels. Someone said that a challenge or so back. I try to remember them when I am tempted by goodies.



I know I've said it on a BL challenge in the past.  It was something I heard at WW, and it is SO TRUE!  But you could easily change it to..... "Nothing tastes as good as HEALTHY feels."



kollerbear said:


> Of course, this might only help because I'm obsessive and couldn't stand _not_ writing something down. Just knowing I'll have to write something up when I go off-plan seems so difficult to me, that I'll decide not to eat out or will say "no" more often to foods I don't know the composition of. Of course, I'm so obsessive that not tracking even one meal out would drive me crazy, so what I've done is tell myself that one meal per week I won't write up. That doesn't mean it's a free meal-- I just came back from my friend's birthday dinner, hadn't eaten lunch to save calories up, only had one cocktail and then diet Coke after that, tried to eat only a little of the shared appetizer, and didn't have dessert. (But the goat's cheese ravioli was DELISH.) Planning to go "off the record" once a week has been really helpful for me, and lets me still stay "on plan."



What a GREAT idea, to have one "off the record" meal per week!  I LOVE that idea!  



kollerbear said:


> Yes-- I'll second a PP and say that the only way is to walk through item by item and find the calories for it. Kind of a headache.  And then making the portions... I've been known to get really mad at my DBF for serving himself first-- "NOW I can't know what one quarter of the recipe is supposed to look like!!!" Maybe estimate how much chili you made based on the size of the containers you put in the freezer (you could have also measured before putting it in the freezer, of course), and then determine what fraction of the whole recipe should be a serving?
> 
> 
> If I am scooping portions from a larger pot/bowl, I use a measuring cup.... that way I can measure and scoop at the same time.  I measure/scoop it into my bowl/plate and then scoop the remainder into a storage container and when I am done scooping, I know pretty much how many cups/servings the entire recipe made.  That way it is easier to figure out the points per serving.
> 
> Congratulations on your snack-free evening! Chocolate graham crackers are my favorite dessert--sometimes I split one in half and put a scoop of vanilla frozen yogurt in there--skinny ice cream sandwich!
> 
> I've also heard of folks using Cool Whip free between graham crackers for a mock ice cream sandwich.
> 
> I've heard this quote too and it really stuck with me... You know, maybe it's just that I haven't been skinny since I was in junior year of high school so I don't remember what it felt like, but man, there are SO MANY GOOD TASTING THINGS out there... I mean, red velvet cupcakes probably taste at least as good as skinny feels....   And if not, I can't wait to be skinny!!



Can I just say..... I certainly DO NOT consider myself "skinny", but I might go as far as "average to slim".... and it feels AMAZING!!!!  While I must say, I've never had a red velvet cupcake, I can be QUITE CERTAIN that the feeling I have EVERY MORNING of not DREADING getting dressed (cause when I was heavy nothing fit right, I had no decent clothes cause I refused to buy bigger sizes and thought everything looked terrible on me), that feeling of not DREADING meeting new people and assuming that all they can think about is how FAT I am, that feeling of not EMBARRASSING my kids by being the "fat" mom in the group, that feeling of not walking around with my HEAD DOWN all the time cause I HATED everything about myself..... THAT FEELING IS WAAAAAAYYYY better than the taste of anything I've EVER eaten!! 



buzz5985 said:


> I am the only person standing in my way.  Demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback - that is me!!!  I was always told growing up - if you can't do it right, don't bother to do it at all.  I'm finally learning at the age of 52, that I don't need to have a perfectly clean home, be super Mom, and work full time.  Maybe, just maybe, I can put myself first.  Instead of cleaning a kitchen - that's already clean - I should go for a walk instead with some friends.
> 
> I pick my DS up every day at school.  There is a beautiful place to walk, right near the school called Breakheart Reservation.  I know of 3 woman that are also there picking up their boys, so I am going to invite them to join me 45 minutes before school lets out, to go for a walk in Breakheart.  I hope some will join me.  They are all fellow hockey Mom's - we are a different breed.  LOL
> 
> I had a busy day, what else is new??  DS had hockey at 9 till about 10:30.  Came home and showered then headed to my DF Assisted Living facililty for the final BBQ of the year.  The place is great - they bring in DJ's that play big band music, set up big grills outside.  All the families are invited - so a lot of times there are 3 generations of people there.  Also had a yound man from Creature's Teachers - I actually held a 7 yo alligator!!!  I don't know who enjoys the animals more the grandkids or the residents.  Came home DS went to a birthday party/sleepover.  I turned the breadmaker on and made fresh tortillas to go with the fahitas I was making.  DH came home from work (he was on call today) just in time to eat.  Threw a turkey into the "Set it and forget it" for lunches this week, sat down to watch Torchwood.
> 
> So it's the second day I journaled my food, drank my water, exercised and found a healthy article to read.  And answered the QOTD.  It's a good start.
> 
> Janis



Sounds like a fun weekend!  Good for you for reaching out to other moms to get a walking group together. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just made this list and it is hanging on my wall above my desk, where I will see it a lot. It is based on the list of things possibly holding you back in today's question of the day. I hope it helps somebody else. Parentheses indicate "put your own reason here".
> 
> *Rules for Success*
> 
> 1.Do it now! No, it can't wait until later. Nothing is more important than your health.
> 2.Get organized! It will help you plan.
> 3.Optimism is the way to go: "You are pretty, you are smart, you are nice, you are worth it!" (Thanks *Trina*)
> 4. Be honest with yourself. No, you don't _need_ that (ice cream/pumpkin bread/latte/cookie). Yes, it could be the difference between a loss and a gain.
> 5.Be positive and open about you achievements! "I did (a 5K on the elliptical in 31:32)! I ate (4 veggies and 5 fruits)!"
> 6. Focus on the positives, but don't ignore the negatives. "I did a great thing by (walking around campus for two hours today). I also had (some poor breakfast choices), but I can plan for that in the future by (bringing my own breakfast before a tour.)
> 7. Don't keep it a secret! "I'm watching what I eat to (lower my insulin level/reduce risk of [heart disease/diabetes/high cholesterol]/feel better about myself). I'd appreciate if you could support me and encourage me on this journey to a healthier me-and I will do the same for you if you would like."
> 8. Things will not always be perfect and it is unrealistic to expect them to be so. If one meal or workout does not go as planned (or not planned), don't give up! Get back into it as soon as you can and you will undoubtedly feel better.
> 
> Remember: "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels."
> "If you fail to plan, you plan to fail"-Pamela (pjlla)



That is an AMAZING list!  You are  VERY BRIGHT for such a young lady!  I'm gonna print this for the fridge too!





jaelless said:


> I read a lot of people saying themselves, and while yes that is true for a lot of us, I am going to go with the CEO's of big business. Those higher ups who price everything healthy for us more expensive. I was at store this week because I wanted some apples. Would you believe ONE gala apple was priced at $1.97, that was absurd. Produce prices are outrageous right now. Lean cuts of meat are usually over a dollar more per pound. Anything with light, low fat, low sugar, or organic is guaranteed to cost more. So what do I end up buying  the full of fat and calorie options. That is where you find the cheap stuff. The worse it is for you the cheaper it is. The media is up in arms about the growing obesity problem in this country, especially where kids concerned. Well how about making it more economical for people to eat healthy choices.
> 
> Please don't blast me for this opinion. I really try to avoid posts like this. It just sucked seeing so many people blame themselves. Yes we are ones who put the bites in our mouths, but I am betting that if it were cheaper, lots more homes would have healthier bite options.



If you are interested in reading more about this type of thing, try picking up a copy of "The Unhealthy Truth."  It is a real eye opener about just exactly what the government is allowing into our food system.  It is absolutely SCARY.... but you will no longer flinch about spending $1.97 on an apple if it is organic and locally grown.  (okay.... maybe you'll flinch a little.... but you will realize that it is WORTH IT!)



lisah0711 said:


> I was wondering where you were, *Shawn.*  You did such a great job coaching last week!  You had such great questions!  I really enjoyed the BL "lovefest" -- we had the the best finish of any challenge EVER!
> 
> BRB with more replies.




I agree with the lovefest comment!  I think it was a SUPERB way to finish up our summer challenge!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Tell DD congrats for me!!! Very impressive!
> 
> Thanks, I will!  And good luck to DS tomorrow night!  Your crazy fall schedule has begun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you. It does not cost 1.97 to grow one apple, I know, I live near many farms, most of which are produce farms.
> One thing I can suggest is trying to shop locally. Buy direct from the farm stand, cut out the middle man. Find a local butcher, we have one about 10 miles from here and they have some great truckload sales.
> *And remember that you may not be saving now but you will save in the future because you will be healthier and won't need to burn money at the Doctors office. You won't get as sick so you won't need to take time off of work.* ETC.



Amen to that bolded statement!



Rose&Mike said:


> I don't track, unless I am stuck. But I think if you don't track you have to be disciplined in a different way. I do portion control and try to make sure most of my plate is full of healthy choices. When I was losing I often did do 2 workouts a day or 60+minute workouts. That offset some of my food. When I would stop losing I would track just to see where I was at calorie wise. Sometimes I was running too big of a calorie deficit (not eating enough) and had to increase my calories, sometimes I was eating too much.
> 
> For anyone who is interested.
> Healthy eating on a budget:
> Beans, beans and rice, beans and anything, eggs--yes the yolks have fat/cholesterol, but you can make an omelet with one egg yolk and three whites. Nuts--in season. Right now pecans are kind of high, but almonds and walnuts arent' too bad. But remember--nuts are high in calories so watch your serving. Canned tuna--I don't eat meat, but ds loves tuna. He keeps some in his house at school. You can often find tuna on sale. I have a great recipe for a really easy veggie burger with you guessed it--beans! Apples should be coming into season soon. Right now we are getting peaches for a pretty reasonable price. Sweet potatoes are fabulous and should be starting to go on sale soon.
> 
> Fabulous dinner--roasted veggies with what else, a side of beans or sprinkle in some nuts during the last couple of minutes of cooking so they get nice and toasty. Roasted veggies are very low in calories, so the calories from the nuts is not such a bad thing. Frozen vegetables are also a really good choice. One of my favorite meals before going g-f--veggie soft tacos, with beans of course! I still haven't found a tortilla I like, so we don't have them as much anymore. Anyhow, try subbing some veggie forms of protein in for meat a couple of days a week and you should find some extra money to fresh produce--which can be costly! Taco soup is very easy to make and relatively inexpensive--especially if you leave out the meat!
> 
> You can also find tons of recipes now with quinoa (easy to cook with) and lentils. Both pretty cheap! It's a pain sometimes to try things--really, I do get that--but try just adding one new recipe a week.
> 
> Your healthy budget meal ideas are right on track!  Do you like quinoa?  The same day that I mailed that book to you, I mailed a quinoa cookbook to my SIL.  I could ask her to share a few recipes with us!
> 
> Congrats to DD and her team!
> 
> THANKS!
> *****
> Today I need to meal plan. We are going to SC this weekend to see Navy play USC and visit DS. So I only have to plan for 4 days. I do have to try to figure out what we are going to eat while we are there. DS has a kitchen, so I can always heat up something gf at his house if I need to. I'm kind of hoping to come back from this trip down a pound or two.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!



Have a great visit!



glss1/2fll said:


> Pamela:  to DD. Didn't DS have something at the same time? How did he do?
> 
> THanks for remembering that!  Actually, DS's soccer game ended up not happening.  THe other team didn't end up with enough players and they forfeited on Thursday night.  I felt kind of bad, but very much relieved!  So his first game of the season is tonight.
> 
> 
> DS1 went to a drive in double featrue last night then out for a slice of pie. He got home at 3:45  this morning! I don't expect to be seeing him this morning!  We have a gigantic white board in our family room that is note central. When I got up I discovered a note saying he needs a textbook from the local community college by tomorrow morning for his high school class--and his friend needs one, too! Well, my dear Mr. Procrastinator, you should have told me Friday because now the bookstore is closed until Tuesday at 7:30 AM! Just checked the library and they don't have it. Guess he'll just have to muddle through. Hope he doesn't decide this is my fault--most things are according to him. Ah, teenagers. Gotta love em.
> 
> DS2 spent the night at a friend's house. He'd agreed to help out with the dad's little basketball camp or something in the afternoon. He told me he figured it'd just save on driving and ease the logistics if he spent the night.   So I figured out that he can't button his dress pants! He said, well, usually I have my robe over them (acolyte, choir for church) or I just don't tuck in my shirt! Sheesh. Ya might have said something earlier. So we raided his brother's closet, where a pair were hanging that I'm sure were too small for him. What is with these boys?! Oh, that's right. They're BOYS!
> 
> Drank some tea and had a cinnamon raisin bagel with just the teensiest spread of peanut butter. Yum.
> 
> Off to read the paper. Have a great day, Losers!



Moms of teen boys really need to have a sense of HUMOR!!



jimmduck said:


> I was going to cut this down, but the whole thing is worthy of quote, because it all so true.
> 
> There has been a cast iron ankle around my leg since I was a child, a nemisis that I call a lion - named "Scar" from the Lion King.  Scar gets out of his cage, attacks me to the core, and stagnates my progress.
> 
> So what stands in my way is me and Scar.  Scar is another name for my binge eating disorder.
> 
> Day by day, with the help of God and wonderful folks like you, I keep Scar in his cage.
> 
> I am convinced that, if I can keep Scar in control, I will succeed.
> 
> And that is my goal for this challenge - slaying the lion.
> 
> So far, so good, eating has been great and in control, Scar not here.  Started a WISH journal and am writing every day so far.
> 
> Begin a new work out program Monday designed by physiotherapist, and I am feeling positive.
> 
> 9/11 means a lot to my husband and I.  We are not Americans but we love America.  We got engaged in the North Tower (in the restaurant) in 1988, they have great sentimental meaning to us.  We have a 25 year anniversary coming up in 2013 - I want to go to Ground Zero - and I hope to be fit enough to do the marathon there someday.
> 
> Take care folks - have a magical day and thanks for being here.
> 
> Linda



Thanks for sharing with us about "Scar".  And about your engagement.  I can imagine the emotions you were feeling 10 years ago.  I think an anniversary visit is in order.



mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to jump on quickly to share a delicious recipe I made today - Pasta Fagioli (Pasta and Beans) from Skinnytaste.com.
> 
> http://http://www.skinnytaste.com/2008/12/pasta-fagioli-64-pts.html
> 
> For those of you on Weight Watchers, it is 6 PP per serving and for those of you counting calories, it has just about 250 calories.  (I usually add an extra point's worth of fresh grated cheese on top!)
> 
> This is my old stand-by when the weather starts to get a little cooler.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> - Laura



Sounds delish!  I'll print it for later.



donac said:


> Pamela We should know about the Magic Kingdon view in the next week or so.  She has to call next Monday. Lots of PD.  This is where I wanted to stay when I retired but if I can get it now I will take it.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it happens for you!  It would be absolutely amazing! .





bellebookworm9 said:


> Today has been very on plan and I still have 10 points. I did the "Be Our Guest" challenge for dinner tonight: Butternut Squash Soup, Spinach and Cheese Stuffed Chicken, and Apple Turnovers (all WW recipes). I cooked for the whole house, and we've decided to do a Sunday dinner every week, taking turns.
> 
> THis all sounds SO yummy! And what a great plan to take turns with dinner!  Wish I had someone to take turns with!
> 
> I did not make it to the gym; we had a horrible thunderstorm today, I didn't get as much reading done as I needed to, and cooking took longer than I expected.
> 
> I was coming back from the laundry room, watching the storm roll in from the valley and thinking "Those clouds look nasty. This isn't gonna be nice when it hits." I punched in the code to the house and as I was doing so SUPER BRIGHT LIGHTNING SUPER LOUD LONG THUNDER. I FLEW into the house. I had 2 housemates home with me, and at one point the lights flickered, the air stopped, and it was like we were in a vacuum: No sound inside or outside for like 30 seconds.



SCARY!  Stay safe!  



ougrad86 said:


> That meatloaf sounds great. Always looking for a way to get more veggies into DS, and it sounds like it might be pretty good diet-wise with less meat and more veggies.  Could I have the recipe?
> 
> Thanks!



GOtta admit, I don't use a recipe.  But I will give you the general idea....

lean ground beef.... you could also use ground turkey, ground chicken, ground pork.... whatever.  I use beef because DS is allergic to chicken and we eat plenty of pork at other meals.  

ketchup and mustard.... few squirts of each.  I know ketchup is loaded with sugar, but at least I started buying the type without HFCS.  For mustard, I use whatever is handy.... brown mustard, yellow mustard, dijon mustard... but not honey mustard.

An egg or two (depending on how big a batch I make).

wheat bran, oat bran, and/or oatmeal.  I don't usually use breadcrumbs.

1 can drained chickpeas, ground/chopped finely in food processor.

1 can fat free refried beans

1 bag broccoli slaw, chopped very fine in food processor

shredded carrots

chopped onions and peppers

worcestershire sauce.... few splashes.

That is my "usual" stuff..... but here is what I've also added in the past....

kidney beans (I use refried now cause DD doesn't "like" beans and the refried are disguised better!)

leftover cooked veggies, chopped fine (broccoli, cauliflower,  asparagus, green beans, spinach, even mashed potatoes).

tomato sauce and/or spaghetti sauce (about 1/2 C in lieu of the ketchup).

bread crumbs, croutons, stuffing mix, and even crushed leftover cold cereals like cornflakes, Rice Krispies, FiberOne, Cheerios, shredded wheat.

leftover cooked brown rice, couscous, quinoa, orzo. 

Anyhow..... I fill a loaf pan with the mixture and then invert it onto a broiler pan or cooling rack over a jelly roll pan.... that will allow any excess grease to drip away from the meatloaf while it is cooking.  

A full size loaf pan takes about 50-60 minutes at 350° and will serve about 4-5 hungry folks or maybe even 6-7 not-so-hungry folks with lots of side dishes.  

Last time I made up a batch of meatloaf I used about 7 pounds of ground beef, two cans of chick peas, one can of rf beans, 3 eggs,  probably a cup of bran and a cup of oatmeal, and then lots of veggies (12 oz package of broccoli slaw, 2 or 3 red bell peppers, 2 huge onions, half bag of spinach) and it made 3 1/2 large loaves.  Each full loaf makes a full dinner for the four of us, with enough leftovers for DS to enjoy 2 meatloaf sandwiches later in the week.  

HTH.



yulilin3 said:


> Boy did I walk today!!
> Went to Universal Orlando (I know gasp!) the parks were empty. First Islands of Adventure straight to Wizarding World of Harry Potter, Forbiden Journey was a walk on, Dragon Challenge, walk on, Flight of Hippogriff, walk on. Had a great lunch at Mythos (spinach salad with blueberries, tomatoes, grilled chicken and cheese in a light vinaggrette, it was yummy). Decided to walk to Universal Studios, did Rip Ride Rockit, 25 min. The mummy, Men in Black walk on. Saw Bettlejuice show which we enjoy alot and Terminator. Then decided to walk back to Islands of Adventure and did Hulk, Spiderman, Dr. Doom, back to Harry Potter (all walk ons.)
> Just got back home, had a mini wheat bagel with light cream cheese and an egg. Ready for bed and a new week.



Lucky girl!  I SWEAR I could walk 20 miles A DAY if I could do it at Disney!



cclovesdis said:


> I am the sole person standing in my way. I have a tendency to forget about myself and put others first. Well, a few weeks ago that changed and despite knowing that my mom would not be happy about me having an Epi-pen and allergy testing, I made the appointment anyway. I am finally on the right track!
> 
> WHY would Mom not be happy?  Allergies are SERIOUS!  If you had an anaphylactic reaction and didn't have an Epi-pen handy, you could actually DIE!  Doesn't she realize that???  I think you need to sit down and have a talk with your Mom about all of this.
> 
> Nope, no oats, unfortunately. Almond flour is okay. I have heard that is a great substitute. I just havent found any other than a $35 huge package of it that has to be ordered online. If I like it, Ill buy it there, but thats not the kind of price to try something.
> 
> I'll check into availability around here.





bellebookworm9 said:


> Meals are all planned for tomorrow, which is good, because it's just going to be go-go-go all day!
> 
> 8-10am: Work
> 10-11am: Practice flute
> 11-11:30am: Flute lesson
> 11:30am-1pm: Lunch/study for Aural Rehab exam
> 1-2:15pm: Class
> 2:15-3pm: Meet with professor about personal statement
> 3-4:30pm: Clinic prep
> 4:30-7:15: Dinner/study
> 7:15pm-?: Flute choir meeting
> ?-10pm: Study
> 
> Having everything planned will definitely help keep me on track!



Busy, busy day!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can you share the Butternut squash soup recipe? I love the one from Boma and Bistro de Paris but I'm sure they are about a million calories each!!
> 
> ********************************
> 
> No 3 course meal for me, DH is gone for the week, the house is completely trashed as I try to put it back together from Irene, DS15 has his first Cross Country meet Tuesday, DS9's open house is Wednesday, DS10's open house is Thursday and we leave for Hershey on Thursday night.  We'll be there until Sunday. I really thought I would get stuff accomplished this week but that doesn't seem to be the case.



Try working in little pockets of time.... 10 minutes here, 10 minutes there. Set a timer, do what you can in 10 minutes, and then move on!  You might surprise yourself!!  In fact, I might try that myself today!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Quote of the Day 9/12/11
> 
> *the only place you'll find success before work is in the dictionary*



AMEN!



buzz5985 said:


> While I am reading the board I am watching Rising: Rebuilding Ground Zero on the Science network.  If you have the station, try to watch it - its an incredible story.  Its about the museum, and all the thought and meaning that the museum is going to have.  It's actually built around "tridents" from the original towers, pieces of steel that were salvaged and rebuilt for the museum.  When done, I think the whole area is going to be a wonderful tribute to the people that died that day.
> 
> I recorded these shows last week on my DVR.  They were on either Discovery channel or National Geographic channel.  Haven't had a chance to watch them all yet, but I will put them on while I hit the TM this morning.
> 
> Had an uneventful Sunday.  Went to nephews soccer games, then a BJ's run - bought a new WW scale - there was a $10 off coupon in the BJ's flier.  Stopped at the local farm on the way home for vegies.  Came home turned on the oven for baked potatoes, threw the dog and DH in the car, headed back up to Breakheart for another walk.  When we got home the potatoes were done.  Fired up the grill, sirloin tips, grilled red and green peppers, asparagus, baked potatoes.   DH cooked them perfectly.  Poor DH, right after dinner his work phone rang, had to go out.  We had planned on watching Yankee Doodle Dandy together with DS 14.  We are trying to introduce him to some of the old movies - since you can't find them on TV anymore.  So DS and I watched it together.  He told me I was sketchy since I knew all the songs - and sang along.  LOL  Poor DH, he didn't get back home till 11 pm, and has to leave the house tomorrow at 6:00 to be at his job by 6:30.
> 
> Everyone have a great week!!!
> 
> Janis



We've tried to introduce our kids to some of the older classic movies, but they usually deem them "stupid and boring" and they end up walking out after 10 minutes.  oh well.



baby1disney said:


> Haven't had the chance to get on here much this weekend..so I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Terrie and I'm from Toledo, OH. I've just finished school..so I'm officially graduated!! But I walk in October!! I've lost 106lbs since January 2010 and I Only have about 50-60lbs more to go!!!
> 
> I love to travel..especially to Florida and of course WDW!! I look forward to getting to know some of you thru this board!! Congrats to everyone for joining and we can do this!!! WOOHOO!!!



106 pounds is SUPER impressive!  Great job!  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> I'm so tired this morning and for some reason I woke up at 4 am and couldn't get back to sleep.  I started thinking about everything I need to get done this week and just could doze for the extra hour.  That means that I will be tired all day and I will be more hungry.  I am always more hungry when I'm tired.  10 1/2 hours at my desk doesn't sound like any fun.
> 
> I need to get our camper packed for the weekend.  I need to make the kids halloween costumes as the camping theme is Halloween so they get to go trick or treating.  I'm waiting for the glow sticks to arrive in the mail as most of our stores are closed due to the flood from a couple of weeks ago.  For now we need to rely on the internet for a lot of things or drive 1+ hours to a bigger city that has more stores.



I'm sure you all will be feeling the impact of those floods for many months to come.  



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Off to a good start this morning...did 2 mile WATP with weights and then Bob Harper's 20 minute strength workout. And I'm almost done with my first bottle of water.
> 
> Going to get the kids off to school, then run an errand and then come home, clean the kitchen, squeeze in another workout and then shower and go to work. I'm on car pool duty today so I'll pick up Ash and the neighbor's kid and then come home and have her get ready for dancing and do her homework. Then we will pick up Izzie, get her ready for dancing and then head to dancing. Ash and I are picking up dinner at KFC, Wendy's or McDonald's for supper and then dropping Ash back at dancing, bringing Izzie home to Brian who will then take her to soccer and then going back to get Ash to dancing and then take her to soccer practice and I will walk/jog the track until everyone is done.
> 
> Thinking I'll have my big meal at lunch today and a shake for supper. I'm looking forward to a good loss this week if I can keep focused!
> 
> Gotta finish getting ready to pick up the neighbor!
> 
> TTFN



Sounds like our Energizer Bunny is back!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!
> 
> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *



Beats the heck out of me!    9:46 am on a Monday... well, if it is a week-long family vacation we probably arrived Friday night or Saturday.  Usually start with AK and then Epcot or MGM next, so this might be our MK day!  (Of course, that all depends on events, EMH schedule, etc).  So I'll assume we made it to MK for rope drop, enjoyed a stroll down Main Street, grabbed a quick ride on Space Mountain, grabbed FP for later, and now we are seeking out our favorite characters before the lines get too long later in the day!  Maybe waiting to meet Buzz in Tomorrowland with DS or Ariel in Adventureland with DD!  



yulilin3 said:


> No better place to be for me that MK rope drop, then walk down Main Street and take in all the excitement, before people (mostly parents) start getting grumpy.
> I wanted to share a bit: I've bee trying to loose weight for years and years and here's something I learned for all the newcomers.
> Don't measure your success only  in the pounds you've lost, I know, I know, we all want to get those pounds off, but don't let this be your only goal. For example, I weighted myself on Friday to start the challenge, after 4 trips to the scale they all showed 184.8lbs. Today after a weekend of excersice, good, healthy eating and tons of activities, the scale shows 187.4lbs. And my question is how could I have gained +2lbs during the weekends when I did everything right? In the past I would've been so depressed that would make me just give up. But now I know not to solely rely on the scale. Do I feel great? YES. Are the jeans fitting better? YES, do I have more energy to keep working out? YES, have people noticed that I'm loosing weight? YES. So in the words of my favorite Warthog: HAKUNA MATATA, Have a great week everyone



Nice reminder about NON-SCALE VICTORIES (NSV).  

*************

Phew.... I did it!  I'm caught up!!  

Not much to report here.  My folks left for home yesterday afternoon.  Things were pretty uneventful here on Sunday.  But of course, our crazy fall schedule jumps into overdrive with the start of swim season and Rainbow girls this week!  We literally have two or three after school events every day this week except Friday, and it will stay this way until at least mid-November.... at which point in time the swim meets start appearing on the schedule EVERY weekend!  Oh well.... they are only young once.

Well.... I've been sitting here drinking coffee and catching up for an hour or so now!  GOTTA FLY! TTYL.......................P


----------



## disneycr8zy

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?
> *  Yes, definitely
> *  Maybe, it depends on the person
> *  No, I don't think it's necessary *



I know I'm late on this - but it's hard for me to get computer time on the weekends.  Yes, definitely - food tracking (as well as water, exercise, and feelings) is really important.  I always notice a positive difference in my efforts to be healthy when I'm tracking.


----------



## aamomma

QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing?

Hmmmm ...  today, I am feeling like DHS.  ToT (numerous times), then in honor of HH this week (and because I love it!) I would go see Beauty and the Beast.   Oh, by the way, my MIL, SIL, BIL, and niece are in the air on their way to WDW right now ...  but I'm not jealous!!!


----------



## jimmduck

QOTD:

Oh, a Disney fix would be soooo nice right now, but alas, we are not planning to go back until January, 2013, and then I have a mission to fulfill lol.

But if I were there today, I would be riding Toy Story Mania, be planning a character meal or one downtown at the T Rex (I have never been there) - with a character meal later in the trip (gotta have at least one everytime I go there lol).

After Toy Story, straight for Tower of Terror!

Would really enjoy attending Night of Joy, but not sure how to work in a trip there at that time.

Have never been to DL.

Day so far is great, food wise.  Scar is napping in his cage.   I am avoiding waking him up so far.   Start the new training program tonight.

It is a beautiful day here.  Still thinking of the victims of 9/11, just by getting my coffee and going to work, same thing they all did that morning.

You need to live each day to the fullest, you just never know.

Have a magical day folks.

Linda


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Hmm. Assuming it's only 9 am (like it is my time right now--and not the real time, noon, there). We would be at rope drop of a park, any park. If there was EMH somewhere then we'd have already hit the biggest few rides, have a fastpass in hand for our favorite, and be just making our way down our list. Yes, I make the family do commando. We only go every couple years and it's hard to squeeze everything in! They grumble but we definitely see/do everything they want. We do have "unscheduled" time and the kids can go off by themselves. They are so spoiled! 

Got up early and went to the Y to hit the treadmill. Still getting used to it. Came home and took DS2 to school, DH to work and then met my walking partner. I've got 2 hours to get some chores done around the house and get my shower in before work.

Better get started. Have a great day!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *
> 
> I'll be back in a bit with replies.



At WDW, it's Monday so we would be at MGM, so we would most likely be either hanging at Shrunk the Kids playground or getting lunch at Backlot Express. Their flat bread veggie sandwich is awesome!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Well, when you put it like _THAT...._ it just makes my excuse sounds super-lame



LOL, Mom guilt, it works every time!! 


*Pamela* I will tell DS15 when he gets home! 

OK, gotta go again. Went to the grocery store, the farmers market (Which FYI I forgot to say start stocking up on their veggies before they close for the season and blanch and freeze your supplies!!!), and the dry cleaners. Now I need to run to Target, Lenscrafters, Starbucks, Staples and get the kids. Think I can make it??? 

And good news, my back is about 95% healed but I think I'm going to have a mighty big scar on one side. If feels like a fire burn, all bumpy and wavy. As soon as the last bit heals up I'm going to start Mederma.


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> DD loves those movies!  Are you a Legally Blonde fan too?
> 
> That is an AMAZING list!  You are  VERY BRIGHT for such a young lady!  I'm gonna print this for the fridge too!



Yes, I like Legally Blonde also. And thanks! 

*CC*, I have to agree with Pamela's questions about your Mom and the allergies. Life threatening reactions are scary!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Monday 9-12-11

I would be at WDW, probably at TL.  I love it there.  Being from S Fla we are used to warm weather to swim in, never in the winter.  The temps are still around 90 and humid so a nice lazy river ride sounds great.  We have a pool in back, lots of palm trees and a couple miles to the beach but it is just not the same as TL.  We are spoiled from too many visits to there and Stormalong bay at the BC.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!
> 
> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *
> 
> I'll be back in a bit with replies.



Just for fun and accuracy , I checked out the EMH today. I originally read this about 7am, so I would be starting my day at a lovely WDW resort (probably POR if I was with my family), getting ready for EMH at AK. Getting ready might include going over to POFQ for beignets, and then heading out to the park. We would follow up an early safari with Dinosaur!, maybe see FOTLK, and then probably head out after lunch at Flame Tree Barbecue. We're not huge fans of this park...but I can find a couple of things to do 

Maria


----------



## Zoesmama03

AOTD Sept 11th(think I missed it):  I'm definitely the one standing in my own way.  My brother I could "say" since I live with him and some of the things I cook I only cook knowing he likes them or because of meat(I'd be vegetarian if it was just me and the kiddo who also doesn't care for meat) but really I'm still the one in control of what I'm eating so its still me standing in my own way. 

AOTD Sept 12th:  Assuming I was healthy(no anxiety) I'd be walking Epcot or Animal Kingdom. I still want to get Zoe to the other parks.  She's been to MK twice but none of the others yet. The way I've been the last few months I can't see myself having a very good time at Disney without meds and losing at least 50 lbs.   I was always fit into my obesity and could walk around and up stairs okay but now 2-3 flights just leaves me breathless.  I really hate it.  I used to be able to walk fast and keep up with much more fit people fine and now I feel really out of shape. 


Gretchen,
 Way to go on planning!  I need to seriously plan out meals.  I want to eat as whole(clean and from scratch) as possible on a budget its hard. I need to really watch sodium intakes.  I liked WW a lot but don't do well without the meetings and accountability of weigh in in front of the leader.

Deb,
Car shows are fun I probably couldn't handle much of that now.  Something in my life has snapped and now large crowds give me anxiety.  

cc,
We can do it I got to set up a plan for exercise it gives me clear instructions and days and it helps a lot. I don't think I'm going to try 30DS again until I'm a bit fitter. I may do some of the moves but not at that pace yet.  Got to revert back to my Walk Away the Pounds, biking(on exercising bike, I'm going to work on putting aside money each week towards helmets for both of us and a bike for me and tube for Zoe's bike so Zoe and I can go out together on them.), and I have swimming probably for another month and a half two months.  Then it may just be a couple times a month going to heated public pool.  They never heat the one here like they SAY they do.   I would like to know how much a montly membership at the indoor one near by would be since Zoe and I both enjoy swimming so much.  She'll even swim laps with me. 

Pamela(pjilla), Hey I don't think I remember reading your real first name in past. So sorry you have put on 10 lbs and can't seem to get it off.  I think you're on the right path going to Dr. to see if there is a reason for it. Hope you get to the bottom of it and get it coming back off.  I know I put 5 lbs on with the change in BP meds.  Today it was down about a pound from Friday.  Hoping to add some to it before Friday.



yulilin3,
Walking is great! I sure wish I still lived in Lakeland.   One day I'll move there for good, one day.  

More personals later I got to get school stuff ready to work on with my friends son. And dishes to clean up so I can plan for dinner already. 

I've gotta work on my WISH journal.  Going to decorate the inside covers of my pretty floral comp book I've had around with vision board type stuff and then use these little sticky note slips to mark pages for daily journal for feelings things I learn reading up, quotes but the page marked for each start of the week will keep my HH and clutter logs. I need that second part just as much. Since I live with family member housework always seems more like a chore than it did when it was my OWN place. I struggle with dishes.  I've never liked dishes in the least. 

I'm so surprised my legs aren't sore from climbing those steps. When I was doing 30 day shred I would have gotten up them without this heavy breathing. Oh how much back sliding on fitness you can do in a few short months.   It did wear me out.  My meds do make me more tired and fatigued but I'll take that over edgy and anxious all day.   I was about a pound down this morning from Friday.  But with TOM I KNOW I'm retaining some.  The question is will it fall back down after TOM.  I have to watch to be sure I'm not retaining too much with the new BP pill.


----------



## ougrad86

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *




It is Monday, that is usually our HS day.  Even though it is EMH evening this is usually a half day park for us, but I see that the lines for RnR and Tot are pretty low, so I will probably be bepopping around there some.  I would have already hit them once in the morning, along with Star Tours and FP'd TSM.  Normally in the afternoon though, we would head over to DTD.

But if it was really hot, would gather up my courage and slid on a swimsuit and then try not be self-concious at one of the water parks.  DS & I recently visited Hershey Park with my friend and her daughter.  I was totally freaked out about wearing a swimsuit (which I have avoided for years because I could never get to the weight I wanted to be at).  But I did it - and no one took a second look.  So still self-concious, but willing to get in a swimsuit now - which I will again in April!

Right now, I'm bewailing the fact that I left my snack bag in the frig at home, but made it through the morning with only eating one small piece of candy, and I managed to scrounge up an apple and I have almonds here.  And my lunch is already here, so I will manage, but probably be ravenous when I get home without my big vegetable snack mid afternoon...I'll have to eat it when I get home, or I probably will overeat come dinner.


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> GOtta admit, I don't use a recipe.  But I will give you the general idea....
> 
> lean ground beef.... you could also use ground turkey, ground chicken, ground pork.... whatever.  I use beef because DS is allergic to chicken and we eat plenty of pork at other meals.
> 
> ketchup and mustard.... few squirts of each.  I know ketchup is loaded with sugar, but at least I started buying the type without HFCS.  For mustard, I use whatever is handy.... brown mustard, yellow mustard, dijon mustard... but not honey mustard.
> 
> An egg or two (depending on how big a batch I make).
> 
> wheat bran, oat bran, and/or oatmeal.  I don't usually use breadcrumbs.
> 
> 1 can drained chickpeas, ground/chopped finely in food processor.
> 
> 1 can fat free refried beans
> 
> 1 bag broccoli slaw, chopped very fine in food processor
> 
> shredded carrots
> 
> chopped onions and peppers
> 
> worcestershire sauce.... few splashes.
> 
> That is my "usual" stuff..... but here is what I've also added in the past....
> 
> kidney beans (I use refried now cause DD doesn't "like" beans and the refried are disguised better!)
> 
> leftover cooked veggies, chopped fine (broccoli, cauliflower,  asparagus, green beans, spinach, even mashed potatoes).
> 
> tomato sauce and/or spaghetti sauce (about 1/2 C in lieu of the ketchup).
> 
> bread crumbs, croutons, stuffing mix, and even crushed leftover cold cereals like cornflakes, Rice Krispies, FiberOne, Cheerios, shredded wheat.
> 
> leftover cooked brown rice, couscous, quinoa, orzo.
> 
> Anyhow..... I fill a loaf pan with the mixture and then invert it onto a broiler pan or cooling rack over a jelly roll pan.... that will allow any excess grease to drip away from the meatloaf while it is cooking.
> 
> A full size loaf pan takes about 50-60 minutes at 350° and will serve about 4-5 hungry folks or maybe even 6-7 not-so-hungry folks with lots of side dishes.
> 
> Last time I made up a batch of meatloaf I used about 7 pounds of ground beef, two cans of chick peas, one can of rf beans, 3 eggs,  probably a cup of bran and a cup of oatmeal, and then lots of veggies (12 oz package of broccoli slaw, 2 or 3 red bell peppers, 2 huge onions, half bag of spinach) and it made 3 1/2 large loaves.  Each full loaf makes a full dinner for the four of us, with enough leftovers for DS to enjoy 2 meatloaf sandwiches later in the week.



Sounds great! Thanks! I think I'll play around with it this weekend and see what I come up with.  Sounds better than plain ol' meatloaf.


----------



## DopeyDame

If I were at Disney World today... I'd be there with DS, who still really needs his naps.  So, with a little cajoling, DS would be asleep, and I'd be sitting on the Beach Club balcony with a good book.

(Note that I was about to type "with an ice cream cone from beaches and cream" but changed that, since this is the Biggest Loser thread, and I really don't NEED the ice cream cone - even in my fantasy  )


----------



## disneycr8zy

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *



Like most everyone else has said - it's just me.  I'm the only one with the power to change myself and most of the time am simply too lazy to attempt it.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just made this list and it is hanging on my wall above my desk, where I will see it a lot. It is based on the list of things possibly holding you back in today's question of the day. I hope it helps somebody else. Parentheses indicate "put your own reason here".
> 
> *Rules for Success*
> 
> 1.Do it now! No, it can't wait until later. Nothing is more important than your health.
> 2.Get organized! It will help you plan.
> 3.Optimism is the way to go: "You are pretty, you are smart, you are nice, you are worth it!" (Thanks *Trina*)
> 4. Be honest with yourself. No, you don't _need_ that (ice cream/pumpkin bread/latte/cookie). Yes, it could be the difference between a loss and a gain.
> 5.Be positive and open about you achievements! "I did (a 5K on the elliptical in 31:32)! I ate (4 veggies and 5 fruits)!"
> 6. Focus on the positives, but don't ignore the negatives. "I did a great thing by (walking around campus for two hours today). I also had (some poor breakfast choices), but I can plan for that in the future by (bringing my own breakfast before a tour.)
> 7. Don't keep it a secret! "I'm watching what I eat to (lower my insulin level/reduce risk of [heart disease/diabetes/high cholesterol]/feel better about myself). I'd appreciate if you could support me and encourage me on this journey to a healthier me-and I will do the same for you if you would like."
> 8. Things will not always be perfect and it is unrealistic to expect them to be so. If one meal or workout does not go as planned (or not planned), don't give up! Get back into it as soon as you can and you will undoubtedly feel better.
> 
> Remember: "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels."
> "If you fail to plan, you plan to fail"-Pamela (pjlla)



Love this!  And I first heard the "Nothing Tastes as Good as Thin Feels" from a WW leader!



mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to jump on quickly to share a delicious recipe I made today - Pasta Fagioli (Pasta and Beans) from Skinnytaste.com.
> 
> http://http://www.skinnytaste.com/2008/12/pasta-fagioli-64-pts.html



Thanks for the recipe - have already wasted a good chunk of time scouring that site for additional recipes and have emailed several to myself at home.



pjlla said:


> Wish I had some great helpful ideas to help with the veggies, but I don't have much.  You COULD try a juicer if you are really concerned with getting more veggies.... but if you don't like the taste, you still won't like it as juice.  Let me throw out a few things I do and see if they spark anything.....
> 
> Try them at breakfast.... omelets are a great place to add veggies.... spinach, onions, tomatoes, avocado are all great additions.
> 
> I LOVE Rose's suggestion of hummus.... and try some different veggies to dip in the hummus, rather than the standard carrots and celery.... red bell peppers, jicima, raw zucchini, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, raw green beans, for just a few.
> 
> Keep trying new veggies.... and keep trying cooked veggies cooked in different ways!  Don't like steamed broccoli??? Try it roasted or stir-fried, or in a cold broccoli salad (super yummy.... I'll share the recipe if anyone wants). Don't care for zucchini??  Try cutting into thin ribbons and lightly steaming it and adding it to pasta.... cover with sauce and enjoy!   Onions?  Buy sweet onions and slice and GRILL them..... it really brings out their natural sweetness.  Don't like plain cooked carrots?  Cook them with parsnips and mash them together.  Like cole slaw?  Try making it with broccoli slaw instead of cabbage?
> 
> 
> Disguise it like people do for their kids..... mashed cooked carrots hide really well in spaghetti sauce.  And my DS loves my meatloaf that is FULL of veggies (chopped broccoli slaw, shredded carrots, onions, peppers, mushroom, spinach).  It makes for a really moist healthy yummy meatloaf without tasting like veggies.
> 
> If all you can tolerate is salads.... well, at least keep that up!



Thanks for all the ideas!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing?*



Having a snack in the shade at MK and plotting the afternoon out based on EMH evening hours, maybe park hopping once or twice.

Had an OK weekend.  Did get some exercise in both days - did 5 miles on the elliptical on Saturday so took it easy on Sunday.  Eating was up and down  ...  I did OK on Saturday until watching the FB game and for some reason was unable to resist the cheesy twisted puffy cheetos and no bake chocolate oatmeal cookies!  But as I've learned over time, one slip up does not mean it's ok to blow the whole day or weekend, then did great on Sunday.  My housemate's mother and my second 'mom' had to be moved to a nursing home last week and so we spent some time with her yesterday - seems to be adapting well.  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## momofdjc

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *



It's almost 2 in the afternoon at Disneyworld so we would probably be headed back to the room for a break or swimming.  It doesn't seem to matter what time of year we visit, we generally take a break in the afternoon.  Then we'll head to O'hana for dinner and after dinner head to the Magic Kingdom for the fireworks and whatever else we want to do.


----------



## lisah0711

It's been a lot of fun reading everyone's replies about what they would be doing if they were at Disney today!  



yulilin3 said:


> No better place to be for me that MK rope drop, then walk down Main Street and take in all the excitement, before people (mostly parents) start getting grumpy.
> I wanted to share a bit: I've bee trying to loose weight for years and years and here's something I learned for all the newcomers.
> *Don't measure your success only  in the pounds you've lost, I know, I know, we all want to get those pounds off, but don't let this be your only goal.* For example, I weighted myself on Friday to start the challenge, after 4 trips to the scale they all showed 184.8lbs. Today after a weekend of excersice, good, healthy eating and tons of activities, the scale shows 187.4lbs. And my question is how could I have gained +2lbs during the weekends when I did everything right? In the past I would've been so depressed that would make me just give up. But now I know not to solely rely on the scale. Do I feel great? YES. Are the jeans fitting better? YES, do I have more energy to keep working out? YES, have people noticed that I'm loosing weight? YES. So in the words of my favorite Warthog: HAKUNA MATATA, Have a great week everyone



Thanks for this important reminder!  

*Pamela,* thanks for the yummy meatloaf recipe.  



disneycr8zy said:


> I know I'm late on this - but it's hard for me to get computer time on the weekends.  Yes, definitely - food tracking (as well as water, exercise, and feelings) is really important.  I always notice a positive difference in my efforts to be healthy when I'm tracking.



No worries!    You can answer the QOTD any time.  

*Buffy,* I hope that scar fades time time goes on.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Just for fun and accuracy , I checked out the EMH today. I originally read this about 7am, so I would be starting my day at a lovely WDW resort (probably POR if I was with my family), getting ready for EMH at AK. Getting ready might include going over to POFQ for beignets, and then heading out to the park. We would follow up an early safari with Dinosaur!, maybe see FOTLK, and then probably head out after lunch at Flame Tree Barbecue. We're not huge fans of this park...but I can find a couple of things to do
> 
> Maria



No Yeti? 

*Melissa,* hope that your body adjusts to those meds soon.  



ougrad86 said:


> Right now, I'm bewailing the fact that I left my snack bag in the frig at home, but made it through the morning with only eat one small piece of candy, and I managed to scrounge up an apple and I have almonds here.  And my lunch is already here, so I will manage, but probably be ravenous when I get home without my big vegetable snack mid afternoon...I'll have to eat it when I get home, or I probably will overeat come dinner.



Oh, I hate it when that happens!  Glad you found something that will tide you over.  



DopeyDame said:


> (Note that I was about to type "with an ice cream cone from beaches and cream" but changed that, since this is the Biggest Loser thread, and I really don't NEED the ice cream cone - even in my fantasy  )



Woo hoo!    You are making that lifestyle change!


----------



## lovehoney

QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? 

It is afternoon so I think I would be on the bus going back to the resort from a full morning at MK.  The cool air conditioning and the rocking motion puts DS1 to sleep in my arms.  The bus is only half full.  I lean against the window watching the road go by and marvel how lucky I am to be at the happiest place on earth.


----------



## donac

It is almost 4 inthe afternoon.  Dh and I would be back at the room cleaning up and deciding where to go for the evening and where we would be eating dinner if we don't have a reservation.  I wish I was there now.


----------



## Michele

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *



As I answer this right now at 4pm EST I would be relaxing in my hotel room at the Yacht Club or Polynesian ( not where we usually stay, but my favorites) getting ready to go to Narcoossee's for dinner where I would order the scallops over mushroom risotto.

I, for one, LOVE vacations, because I lose weight when I am on vacation.  I'm sure it is because of all the activity, especially walking at WDW.  But also, wherever I go on vacation I eat better than I do at home.  I love to eat food that is good for me, I just don't love making it.


----------



## yanni2

How did your daughter do, *Michelle?*

Both my girls did well.  They both improved a lot from the last meet.  
My oldest daughter is having ankle issues and was concerned about if she could compete on all 4 events.  But the coach let her and she did great.  She got 3rd on bars and was very happy with that.  
My youngest did her best floor routine this season and got an 8.9.

QOTD 9-12
If I was in Disneyland right now, I would probably be eating lunch at the Blue Bayou.  We love eating and watching the boats go by from "Pirates".

If I was at WDW, I would probably be walking around EPCOT.  Possibly snacking around the world.  Buying one or two items at each country for us all to share.


----------



## mackeysmom

> QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing?



Almost 5:00PM here - If we were at MK today, we'd probably be heading out of the part to go back to the room before getting ready for dinner.  Tradition holds that on the way out of MK, I always stop for a Dole Whip.   Diet or not, I'll still be sure to have my Dole Whip on my next trip - maybe I'll share it with somebody next time. 



disneycr8zy said:


> Thanks for the recipe - have already wasted a good chunk of time scouring that site for additional recipes and have emailed several to myself at home.



There are a lot of great recipes on that site - aren't there?  Today's recipe of Hot Artichoke & Spinach Dip looks delicious.  I'll have to give that a try soon. 

Wish me luck - I have a job interview tomorrow.  I've been out of work for almost two years and interviews have been far and few between.  This job would not be in my desired field and would be a huge pay cut from my last job - but at this point, I'll take almost anything.  An added perk?  It is about 1 1/2 miles from my home. 

- Laura


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!
I have been enjoying reading everyone's posts, introductions, etc.

I should probably introduce myself.  My name is Cam and I am 48 years old (on the downslide to 50, as my daughter would say).  My husband Howard and I will celebrate our 27th anniversary this year.  We have a DD23 who just graduated from college and a DS18 who just started college.  I have been severely overweight since I was about 10.  I remember right around that time I was 155 pounds and short - I looked like an Italian meatball.  I was constantly "dieting" and even joined Elaine Powers when I was about 14.  I was always the largest person in just about any setting and it severely colored my view of myself.  My self-esteem was in the garbage. 

When I was a freshman in college a really drunk fraternity guy said I was too fat and ugly to live, that I was polluting the earth.  You can imagine how devastating that was.  Looking back now, I realize that if I hadn't joined the Catholic youth organization and Christian Fellowship on campus, I would have dropped out or maybe even decided life wasn't worth living.  I met Howard in October of my sophomore year and some of the problems I had in our relationship were because I couldn't believe for a second that someone as amazing as him could love someone as ugly as me.  If I look back objectively, I am sad that so much of those years of my life were colored by what I thought others thought of me, and none of it was good.

Ugh. Didn't mean to go on so long.  Fastforward through many happy years of marriage and having two beautiful children to February 1995 when I was diagnosed with sustained ventricular tacchychardia, which was potentially life-threatening.  What was so ironic is that it had nothing to do with my morbid obesity - it was caused by an electrical malfunction in the heart.  By 2005 when it became "continuous" and I had been on drugs of "last resort" to attempt to provide "quality of life" for whatever time I had left, I had my fourth heart "surgery" and was cured.  

I immediately decided to start living fully, found the WISH boards, and went back to WW (I'd been many times before).  I also started training for endurance races, and did the Disneyworld 1/2 marathon a year and a day after my last heart surgery.  I went on to complete 7 more 1/2 marathons and 2 full marathons.  Over the next couple years I lost and kept off a little over 70 pounds.  In July 2009 I hurt my knee badly during a training session on the treadmill and then went on to "total" it doing the Race for the Taste 10k in Disney that October.  I had surgery in December 2009 and another much more significant one in June 2010.  During my couple years of injury, recovery, rehab, re-injury, etc.  I put back on about 20 pounds.  

So, I've done a couple of BL challenges and they have kept me from really gaining lots more, but I have not been as committed as I should have been.  On September 6, I started using myfitnesspal and am LOVING how it tracks my calories and exercise as well as certain nutritional goals like protein, carb and fat grams.  I seem to have found my mojo and have been completely on track for an entire week.  It's been reassuring to realize I can do this.  (If anyone is on myfitnesspal and wants to "friend" me, I am keenercam there, too).

I truly credit the WISH boards and my WISH teammates for helping me change me and change my life. I am a much better, happier and healthier person than I've been in my entire adult life.  I'd really like to lose another 50 pounds and then I'd be relatively "thin". My doctor says that is too much to lose, but I'll worry about that when I get closer.

I am really looking forward to this challenge. I LOVE that we have such a diverse group here and that there are so many posts.  I am going to try my best to keep up.


----------



## lisah0711

Still enjoying those replies!    But man, can I tell it is a full moon tonight -- it has been crazy here today!    So I will post the QOTD for tomorrow and be back tomorrow for replies.

We talked about the eating part of this healthy lifestyle we are determined to follow so now it's time to talk about the *ACTIVITY* part of the equation.  

Here is a little excerpt from a sparkpeople.com article written by a personal trainer called "Arm Yourself Against Exercise Excuses:"

We all know how important exercise is to our health. We all know we should be doing it, but we allow ourselves outs with what we consider justifiable excuses. You can excuse yourself out of anything if you keep listening to yourself long enough. You can let those rationalizations make sense if you try. But I have come to a personal conclusion, a motto of sorts:  *I will do what I need to do, in order to do what I want to do*. 

Here is the link to the entire article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1021

Which leads me to the question of the day:

*QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
* I don't have time
* I'm too tired
* It's too difficult for me
* It's boring
* I don't want people to see me
* I don't know what I'm doing
* I don't make any of these excuses
* I have my another excuse*

Have a great evening all!


----------



## akhaloha

*QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *

Sorry I am so behind on my posts!  Hi!  My name is Kristina.  I live in Hawaii - which can be difficult when you are surrounded by size 4 people!  I'm 43 years old and have a DD who is 13 and I have been married to my DH for 18 years.  This is my first time taking the Biggest Loser Challenge and I am hoping to lose 10 - 15 pounds in this round!


----------



## akhaloha

Which brings me to the QOTD.  

*QOTD Saturday, September 10, 2011:  Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss? 
*  Yes, definitely 
*  Maybe, it depends on the person 
*  No, I don't think it's necessary *

Absolutely!  I notice a difference when I keep track of what I am eating.  It also helps to look back and see what I was eating when I was actually losing weight (which is not right now - I'm at a standstill after gaining back 7 of the 12 pounds I lost in May).


----------



## akhaloha

*QOTD Sunday September 11, 2011:  Who is standing in your way? *[/QUOTE]

ME - I am my own worst roadblock!


----------



## baby1disney

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!
> 
> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *
> 
> I'll be back in a bit with replies.



If I was there right now..I'm hopefully either going in or coming out of Tony's Town Square!! I've always wanted to go there and eat and that would be my dream!!!


----------



## RedRosePrincess

*QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing?  *

If I were at DL right now, I would probably be on the Matterhorn enjoying the ride before they put in the lap bars next year.


----------



## baby1disney

I have and still do feel the same way abou myself!! I'm still in a size 18/20 although I used to be a 28/30. Even then I had men who said I was attractive and everything else. I'm still very conscious of myself and will be for a long time!!

But I have met people and being surrounded by positive people is just a cool things and really helps me out!!





keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I have been enjoying reading everyone's posts, introductions, etc.
> 
> I should probably introduce myself.  My name is Cam and I am 48 years old (on the downslide to 50, as my daughter would say).  My husband Howard and I will celebrate our 27th anniversary this year.  We have a DD23 who just graduated from college and a DS18 who just started college.  I have been severely overweight since I was about 10.  I remember right around that time I was 155 pounds and short - I looked like an Italian meatball.  I was constantly "dieting" and even joined Elaine Powers when I was about 14.  I was always the largest person in just about any setting and it severely colored my view of myself.  My self-esteem was in the garbage.
> 
> When I was a freshman in college a really drunk fraternity guy said I was too fat and ugly to live, that I was polluting the earth.  You can imagine how devastating that was.  Looking back now, I realize that if I hadn't joined the Catholic youth organization and Christian Fellowship on campus, I would have dropped out or maybe even decided life wasn't worth living.  I met Howard in October of my sophomore year and some of the problems I had in our relationship were because I couldn't believe for a second that someone as amazing as him could love someone as ugly as me.  If I look back objectively, I am sad that so much of those years of my life were colored by what I thought others thought of me, and none of it was good.
> 
> Ugh. Didn't mean to go on so long.  Fastforward through many happy years of marriage and having two beautiful children to February 1995 when I was diagnosed with sustained ventricular tacchychardia, which was potentially life-threatening.  What was so ironic is that it had nothing to do with my morbid obesity - it was caused by an electrical malfunction in the heart.  By 2005 when it became "continuous" and I had been on drugs of "last resort" to attempt to provide "quality of life" for whatever time I had left, I had my fourth heart "surgery" and was cured.
> 
> I immediately decided to start living fully, found the WISH boards, and went back to WW (I'd been many times before).  I also started training for endurance races, and did the Disneyworld 1/2 marathon a year and a day after my last heart surgery.  I went on to complete 7 more 1/2 marathons and 2 full marathons.  Over the next couple years I lost and kept off a little over 70 pounds.  In July 2009 I hurt my knee badly during a training session on the treadmill and then went on to "total" it doing the Race for the Taste 10k in Disney that October.  I had surgery in December 2009 and another much more significant one in June 2010.  During my couple years of injury, recovery, rehab, re-injury, etc.  I put back on about 20 pounds.
> 
> So, I've done a couple of BL challenges and they have kept me from really gaining lots more, but I have not been as committed as I should have been.  On September 6, I started using myfitnesspal and am LOVING how it tracks my calories and exercise as well as certain nutritional goals like protein, carb and fat grams.  I seem to have found my mojo and have been completely on track for an entire week.  It's been reassuring to realize I can do this.  (If anyone is on myfitnesspal and wants to "friend" me, I am keenercam there, too).
> 
> I truly credit the WISH boards and my WISH teammates for helping me change me and change my life. I am a much better, happier and healthier person than I've been in my entire adult life.  I'd really like to lose another 50 pounds and then I'd be relatively "thin". My doctor says that is too much to lose, but I'll worry about that when I get closer.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this challenge. I LOVE that we have such a diverse group here and that there are so many posts.  I am going to try my best to keep up.


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!
> 
> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *
> 
> I'll be back in a bit with replies.



Right now I'd be in Disney World at 7:40pm boarding Haunted Mansion   I love riding that and coming out in the dark, it keeps the spooky feel going!



lisah0711 said:


> Still enjoying those replies!    But man, can I tell it is a full moon tonight -- it has been crazy here today!    So I will post the QOTD for tomorrow and be back tomorrow for replies.
> 
> We talked about the eating part of this healthy lifestyle we are determined to follow so now it's time to talk about the *ACTIVITY* part of the equation.
> 
> Here is a little excerpt from a sparkpeople.com article written by a personal trainer called "Arm Yourself Against Exercise Excuses:"
> 
> We all know how important exercise is to our health. We all know we should be doing it, but we allow ourselves outs with what we consider justifiable excuses. You can excuse yourself out of anything if you keep listening to yourself long enough. You can let those rationalizations make sense if you try. But I have come to a personal conclusion, a motto of sorts:  *I will do what I need to do, in order to do what I want to do*.
> 
> Here is the link to the entire article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1021
> 
> Which leads me to the question of the day:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*
> 
> Have a great evening all!



My most used excuse is that I'm too tired.  But I know full well if I were to exercise, I would have more energy!  I just can't seem to get that though


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just a couple of minutes--but I wanted to say--

*Dona*--you are worth it! A good pair of shoes is a necessity! I hope the trip works out.

*Cam*--love you to pieces. Why do people say such mean awful things and why do we continue to let them haunt us? Have you ever heard of the book--The Four Agreements? It really helped me to come to terms with some stuff--learning that I can only control myself and what other people say and do isn't about me--it's about them. I really need to re-read it (I've probably read it 3 or 4 times). You know I struggle so much with the negative messages, this helps just a little bit.

Have a great evening!


----------



## zurgswife

QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? 

I'd be eating dinner at Cali Grill with my hubby and Walter as our waiter....and Yoshi making us awesome sushi!!!!


----------



## Loves2Read

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*



I've used almost all of these excuses at one time or another, though my most common one has to be I'm too tired. It takes just as much time for me to get to the gym as it does to get home but some days I swear it is so hard to get on the bus going to the gym. 

The one thing I've found that helps to not give in to the excuses is to make a schedule and have a workout partner. I know that on M-T-W-F at 4:30 I have to be at the gym because there is someone there waiting for me, who is going to call me on it if I don't show up. When there is someone else counting on you to follow through it becomes so much harder to make excuses.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, 
Just jumping in quick.

I'm almost done with updating weights. The first entries are the hardest, so it should be much faster here on out.

A couple of things:

1) If you have a weight loss goal and would like me to track your percentage completion to goal, please pm me. 

2) You actually have until 8:00 Monday night to pm me your weights for the previous week, so not to worry if you don't send it Friday. (I hope it's okay for me to pick this time Janis?)

Okay time for bed, I'm pooped. September 15th can't come soon enough 




lisah0711 said:


> I don't know if I will be on anymore today as it is our wedding anniversary -- number 18 -- and I will be spending time with DH and DS today.



Happy Anniversary 



bellebookworm9 said:


> The ones I had (peppermint patties and Reese's) were just shaped like pumpkins and the peppermint inside was died orange.




Okay now I'm not as tempted, but today I was on the internet and apparently Jamba juice makes a pumpkin smash smoothie during the fall and they just opened up one at the NS Mall near me


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay now I'm not as tempted, but today I was on the internet and apparently Jamba juice makes a pumpkin smash smoothie during the fall and they just opened up one at the NS Mall near me




Like I need another excuse to go to that Mall...we need to do more back to school shopping next weekend. Hopefully I will forget by then 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

DopeyDame said:


> (Note that I was about to type "with an ice cream cone from beaches and cream" but changed that, since this is the Biggest Loser thread, and I really don't NEED the ice cream cone - even in my fantasy  )



Good for you!



mackeysmom said:


> There are a lot of great recipes on that site - aren't there?  Today's recipe of Hot Artichoke & Spinach Dip looks delicious.  I'll have to give that a try soon.
> 
> Wish me luck - I have a job interview tomorrow.  I've been out of work for almost two years and interviews have been far and few between.  This job would not be in my desired field and would be a huge pay cut from my last job - but at this point, I'll take almost anything.  An added perk?  It is about 1 1/2 miles from my home.
> 
> - Laura



Oooh that does look yummy. Definitely going in my recipe bookmark folder. There's a recipe for pumpkin oatmeal cookies right underneath the dip too!

Congrats on the job interview and good luck! 



keenercam said:


> When I was a freshman in college a really drunk fraternity guy said I was too fat and ugly to live, that I was polluting the earth.  You can imagine how devastating that was.



Wow, that's harsh.  When I was in high school, we were taking some sort of exam, and all the classes were mixed into a seminar room. No assigned seating, so I took an empty seat. The idiot next to me got mad because I wouldn't move so his friend could sit there (or something stupid like that) and said, "Great, I have to sit next to the fat girl". I'll admit, that stung a bit, especially because I really wasn't "fat"-not skinny, but certainly not fat! 

And since I think you didn't get in on the last QOTD from the summer challenge: I admire Cam so much. Despite four heart surgeries and a serious knee injury, she has managed to overcome all of that, lose weight, and participate in a ton of races! I'm also totally in awe of the pictures from her vow renewal-just beautiful!  



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*



Definitely "I don't have time" or "I'm too tired". I'm working on it though!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Okay now I'm not as tempted, but today I was on the internet and apparently Jamba juice makes a pumpkin smash smoothie during the fall and they just opened up one at the NS Mall near me



Guess it's good we don't have an JJs around here! That does sound really good.

*********************
Breakfast and lunch were super on plan, despite our microwave going on the fritz. It's pretty much a "pro" microwave, and it keeps blowing fuses.  So I had my yogurt and banana at home and then took my oatmeal packet to work and made it there. Then after class, I just started craving carbs for no good reason. So that's pretty much what I've been eating all night. I will write it all down in my W.I.S.H. journal, but probably won't track the points. 

I have no focus right now, which is no good because I have a test tomorrow! I did read several chapters of the book but I can't focus on reading the notes. I literally read a whole Janet Evanovich book (Hard Eight) and am simultaneously listening to random songs from my iTunes library and playing Solitaire. (A funny thing in the Janet Evanovich books-whenever something bad happens, the characters are all like, "We should go to Disney World. Everyone's happy there. No murders happen." Too bad they don't actually go!)

I need to plan tomorrow's meals (not that it helped me today).  New plan: Mentally recite that list I posted to myself before eating things that I shouldn't.  I'm definitely going to the gym tomorrow though. I wish Zumba would start already.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*



I've made all of them at some point in time but my "go to" excuses are I don't have enough time and I don't want people to see me. 
I've heard the snickers when I attempt to run. I've seen the looks from "real runners", what ever. I say screw them! At least I'm out there doing something!!! 
And I can't say time is an issue, especially since I've said I'll do it when DD is in school all day every day. Well Tuesday she started school so I can't use the excuse anymore. And from my Quote of the day from the 10th, Mother Teresa and Helen Keller got the same amount of time I get every day, so there really is no excuse. 



akhaloha said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> Sorry I am so behind on my posts!  Hi!  My name is Kristina.  I live in Hawaii - which can be difficult when you are surrounded by size 4 people!  I'm 43 years old and have a DD who is 13 and I have been married to my DH for 18 years.  This is my first time taking the Biggest Loser Challenge and I am hoping to lose 10 - 15 pounds in this round!



Aloha!!! 

I used to live in Hawaii! Loved it there, wish I could go back!


----------



## DopeyDame

I was out of town with limited internet access on 9/9, so I missed the first few QOTD.  The important one is to introduce myself, I think, so I'll catch up with that:
For most of my life, weight wasn't really a problem - I was prety active just naturally and ate reasonably well, although I never participated in any organized sports .  After I got married, DH and I enjoyed a LOT of going out to dinner, going to movies, etc., and I gained more weight than I would have liked and have struggled to take it off.  (Plus, lets face it, I'm approaching 40 so my body works differently now than it did 15 years ago!)  So, now I'm trying to get my weight back under control - eating at home more often and getting a meaningful and purposeful exercise plan started.  I'm really excited to share this journey with other Disney fans!
I'll probably get off to a slow start as we leave for a week in the World on Thursday.

QOTD 9/13:
My "favorite" excuse is that I'm too busy (toddler, two jobs, and community organizations).  That's a crap excuse, though, because we're ALL busy, and my most busy friends are my healthiest and skiniest friends.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK so to connect with the QOTD for 9/13 here is the QuOTD, a little food for thought when you stand on the other side of the excuse.

*change your thoughts, and you can change your world*


----------



## kollerbear

pjlla said:


> What a GREAT idea, to have one "off the record" meal per week!  I LOVE that idea!


Thanks! You know, it might sound really silly to say it, but I kind of feel like I'm treating myself like a teenager, letting myself have the car keys for a night out... I definitely don't envision myself writing down my food the rest of my life, so at some point I have to trust myself to make good food choices without writing it all down... So once a week I let myself "practice", being present with other people and eating naturally without trying to keep track of what I ate. It feels great, because so far I've made really responsible choices!



pjlla said:


> Can I just say..... I certainly DO NOT consider myself "skinny", but I might go as far as "average to slim".... and it feels AMAZING!!!!  While I must say, I've never had a red velvet cupcake, I can be QUITE CERTAIN that the feeling I have EVERY MORNING of not DREADING getting dressed (cause when I was heavy nothing fit right, I had no decent clothes cause I refused to buy bigger sizes and thought everything looked terrible on me), that feeling of not DREADING meeting new people and assuming that all they can think about is how FAT I am, that feeling of not EMBARRASSING my kids by being the "fat" mom in the group, that feeling of not walking around with my HEAD DOWN all the time cause I HATED everything about myself..... THAT FEELING IS WAAAAAAYYYY better than the taste of anything I've EVER eaten!!



: Thank you for saying this. 




mackeysmom said:


> Wish me luck - I have a job interview tomorrow.  I've been out of work for almost two years and interviews have been far and few between.  This job would not be in my desired field and would be a huge pay cut from my last job - but at this point, I'll take almost anything.  An added perk?  It is about 1 1/2 miles from my home.
> - Laura



Best of luck, Laura. It sounds like you've been going through a rough time and I hope this interview goes great.


----------



## akhaloha

*QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *

Since it's night time at Disney World right now we would be watching the fireworks!


----------



## kollerbear

So just wanted to say that I made my "Be Our Guest" meal last night. I tried to do a French theme in honor of Beauty and the Beast. It was great-- I posted recipes and photos on my WISH Journal, because there's no reason food porn can't be home-cooked and healthy, right??  

Now to answer the QOTD:



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *



Oh gosh, reading this question this morning really put my head in a daydream all day!!! I'm coming down with a cold and I really need a day to just relax. So since this day is by definition in my Fantasyland, let's say I'm at the Polynesian (which I could afford only in my Fantasyland), lounging in a hammock with the DBF and an adult beverage that tastes like pinapple, coconut, and maraschino cherries. Later in the day, because we're still in Fantasyland, I would get a massage at the Grand Floridian (which is open, because it's my Fantasyland) and have dinner with the DBF at Victoria and Albert's.

Man, I should never go to Disney World in reality, my Fantasyland Disney World is fabulous! (And so _affordable_...)




lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*



I don't know how I feel about this. I had such a terrible time last year fighting with myself to run, and ultimately ended up stopping running altogether. Honestly, it felt like the healthier choice. I know that it wasn't the physically healthier choice, but I just know that, at that point (and perhaps even now still), I'm just not ready to run, or have a real workout schedule. I mentally barely have room for the tasks I already keep myself to, and the mental strain of fighting with myself to do something is so terrible... I feel like I need to keep those fights for things that keep my daily life going, and the daily lives of those I'm accountable to. 

I'm really curious if anyone else has ever felt like this, and what they did about it? I'm wondering if maybe I just like, put on my workout clothes a couple days a week and went outside and just kind of let myself do whatever? I don't know. I just really don't want exercising to be a fight with myself--there are so many other stressful things in my life, and taking care of myself should be happy and feel natural. I just don't want to have that fight with myself...


----------



## buzz5985

baby1disney said:


> Haven't had the chance to get on here much this weekend..so I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Terrie and I'm from Toledo, OH. I've just finished school..so I'm officially graduated!! But I walk in October!! I've lost 106lbs since January 2010 and I Only have about 50-60lbs more to go!!!
> 
> I love to travel..especially to Florida and of course WDW!! I look forward to getting to know some of you thru this board!! Congrats to everyone for joining and we can do this!!! WOOHOO!!!



WOW!!!  Great job.  



donac said:


> Just a short post to say good morning to everyone.  Since I can't go on at school I need to get here in the morining.  You never know what the afternoon will bring.
> 
> I just bought a new pair of sneakers yesterday.  I went to the local New Balance store.  I bought a pair at Sport Auth last month but they didn't have any walking shoes so maybe I should have skipped it.  I hate them already.  The NB store was like an old fashioned shoe store.  They measured both my feet and didn't just hand me the box to try on but put them on me  like the good old day.  I did spend a lot of money for a pair of sneakers but I decided that I am worth it.



You can never go wrong with a pair of New Balance.  Love them.  



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Off to a good start this morning...did 2 mile WATP with weights and then Bob Harper's 20 minute strength workout. And I'm almost done with my first bottle of water.
> 
> TTFN



How do you like the Bob Harper DVD??  Would you recommend it?? I'm looking to expand my selections of work out DVDs.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!
> 
> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *
> 
> I'll be back in a bit with replies.



Just got home from work - so it's 12:50 am.  So if I were in WDW right now, we would be back at the room enjoying some adult cocktails, after a wonderful evening at DTD.



yulilin3 said:


> No better place to be for me that MK rope drop, then walk down Main Street and take in all the excitement, before people (mostly parents) start getting grumpy.
> I wanted to share a bit: I've bee trying to loose weight for years and years and here's something I learned for all the newcomers.
> Don't measure your success only  in the pounds you've lost, I know, I know, we all want to get those pounds off, but don't let this be your only goal. For example, I weighted myself on Friday to start the challenge, after 4 trips to the scale they all showed 184.8lbs. Today after a weekend of excersice, good, healthy eating and tons of activities, the scale shows 187.4lbs. And my question is how could I have gained +2lbs during the weekends when I did everything right? In the past I would've been so depressed that would make me just give up. But now I know not to solely rely on the scale. Do I feel great? YES. Are the jeans fitting better? YES, do I have more energy to keep working out? YES, have people noticed that I'm loosing weight? YES. So in the words of my favorite Warthog: HAKUNA MATATA, Have a great week everyone



Thanks for the reminder.  It is funny how we focus so much on that number!!!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I dont have time and I'm too tired.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just jumping in quick.
> 
> I'm almost done with updating weights. The first entries are the hardest, so it should be much faster here on out.
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> 1) If you have a weight loss goal and would like me to track your percentage completion to goal, please pm me.
> 
> 2) You actually have until 8:00 Monday night to pm me your weights for the previous week, so not to worry if you don't send it Friday. (I hope it's okay for me to pick this time Janis?)
> 
> Okay now I'm not as tempted, but today I was on the internet and apparently Jamba juice makes a pumpkin smash smoothie during the fall and they just opened up one at the NS Mall near me



Whatever works for you is fine with me.  

Janis


----------



## mvlimmex

If I were at Disneyland (since that is one of our favorite parks) I would probably be walking around in Fantasyland with my family and watching the little ones eyes light up as they ride Small World and all the other Fantasyland Rides.  Since it is night time too--we'd probably be looking at the castle all lit up which is pretty at night.

I also have a question for you guys.  Does anyone have any good stomach toning exercises.  I have been losing a few pounds here and there, but my belly (since pregnancy) is refusing to go away and I have been asked several times within the last several months if I am expecting again.  I was hoping to try to tone/strengthhen my stomach muscles and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions besides sit ups that might help.

Thanks so much,
Vicki


----------



## buzz5985

Just another reminder:

If anyone will be celebrating their birthday during this challenge and would like to share it with us - PM the date so we can celebrate with you!!! 

Janis


----------



## RedRosePrincess

mvlimmex said:


> If I were at Disneyland (since that is one of our favorite parks) I would probably be walking around in Fantasyland with my family and watching the little ones eyes light up as they ride Small World and all the other Fantasyland Rides.  Since it is night time too--we'd probably be looking at the castle all lit up which is pretty at night.
> 
> I also have a question for you guys.  Does anyone have any good stomach toning exercises.  I have been losing a few pounds here and there, but my belly (since pregnancy) is refusing to go away and I have been asked several times within the last several months if I am expecting again.  I was hoping to try to tone/strengthhen my stomach muscles and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions besides sit ups that might help.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Vicki



I love IASW and Fantasyland at nighttime. It is all just so pretty!

Have you ever tried pilates? It will definitely work your stomach muscles even if you just do some of the more basic moves.


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I thought a Magical Monday was needed -- especially with the full moon!
> 
> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *
> 
> I'll be back in a bit with replies.



I'm 3 pages behind, but I wanted to answer yesterday's QOTD before work.  At 5 AM I would hope that I was sleeping.  Heck at 5 AM everyday I wish I were sleeping, but it's just not in the cards


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. 

It has been fun listending to where people will be if they were at DW or DL.

kollerbear I have been having the same problem with exercise for the last two year.  I had foot surgery and I lost my motivation and last year when I was getting back into it I hurt my knee.  While it has gotten somewhat better it will never be 100 again and it bothers me some days more than others.  I still get up at the time I used to when I worked out but it is a struggle to get something done.  It is something I am working on this challenge. 


Off to work

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pershing

I would like to join the Fall challenge. Is it too late? I just started South Beach yesterday.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I just went onto WW to log my food and thought "Hey, I would know that castle and fireworks anywhere!" Sure, enough, it was an article for Disney. I don't have time to read the whole thing, but here's a link (I hope you guys can read it!).

Destination Guide: Walt Disney World


----------



## jimmduck

Originally Posted by lisah0711  
QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011: What exercise excuse do you use most often?
* I don't have time
* I'm too tired
* It's too difficult for me
* It's boring
* I don't want people to see me
* I don't know what I'm doing
* I don't make any of these excuses
* I have my another excuse

I have used pretty much all of them - but numbers one and two are the  biggest ones.

Time is a real issue - especially when I get into "trial mode".    This time around, however, I am determined to be consistent and my goals are more long range - basically a 70 week plan (now in week 69 counting backwards) and do not "race" again until next May.

But I have some trials coming up next month, and that is where the challenge will lie.  Hope that I will be in a pattern by then.

So far, so good.  Am "slaying the lion" day by day, and got my first "new workout" of the physiotherapist prescribed training plan in last night.

So feeling good and hopeful

Take care guys, and have a magical day.

Linda


----------



## yulilin3

lisah0711 said:


> Still enjoying those replies!    But man, can I tell it is a full moon tonight -- it has been crazy here today!    So I will post the QOTD for tomorrow and be back tomorrow for replies.
> 
> We talked about the eating part of this healthy lifestyle we are determined to follow so now it's time to talk about the *ACTIVITY* part of the equation.
> 
> Here is a little excerpt from a sparkpeople.com article written by a personal trainer called "Arm Yourself Against Exercise Excuses:"
> 
> We all know how important exercise is to our health. We all know we should be doing it, but we allow ourselves outs with what we consider justifiable excuses. You can excuse yourself out of anything if you keep listening to yourself long enough. You can let those rationalizations make sense if you try. But I have come to a personal conclusion, a motto of sorts:  *I will do what I need to do, in order to do what I want to do*.
> 
> Here is the link to the entire article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1021
> 
> Which leads me to the question of the day:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*
> 
> Have a great evening all!



This is a tricky one, because I'm a stay at home mom and most of the day I'm alone and have no one to really push me. I think the most often excuse I use is that I'm too tired and the other one is I'll skip today and do it harder tomorrow. What I do is remind myself that exercise actually makes me feel great! Yesterday I took a rest day and today I feel drained of energy, I know I have to exercise today because if I don't I'll feel worse.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning Losers and Maintainers!  



Michele said:


> I, for one, LOVE vacations, because I lose weight when I am on vacation.  I'm sure it is because of all the activity, especially walking at WDW.  But also, wherever I go on vacation I eat better than I do at home.  I love to eat food that is good for me, I just don't love making it.



Do you think that you could add more activity at home to help mimic the vacation activity?  Maybe try to eat more at home like you do on vacation?



yanni2 said:


> Both my girls did well.  They both improved a lot from the last meet.  My oldest daughter is having ankle issues and was concerned about if she could compete on all 4 events.  But the coach let her and she did great.  She got 3rd on bars and was very happy with that.
> My youngest did her best floor routine this season and got an 8.9.



Glad that your daughters did well at their meet, *Michelle.* 

Another Michelle!  One challenge was the challenge of the Nancys, then another was the challenge of the Lisas -- is this the challenge of the Michelles? 



mackeysmom said:


> Wish me luck - I have a job interview tomorrow.  I've been out of work for almost two years and interviews have been far and few between.  This job would not be in my desired field and would be a huge pay cut from my last job - but at this point, I'll take almost anything.  An added perk?  It is about 1 1/2 miles from my home.



Tons of  and good thoughts coming your way, *Laura.* 



keenercam said:


> I truly credit the WISH boards and my WISH teammates for helping me change me and change my life. I am a much better, happier and healthier person than I've been in my entire adult life.  I'd really like to lose another 50 pounds and then I'd be relatively "thin". My doctor says that is too much to lose, but I'll worry about that when I get closer.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this challenge. I LOVE that we have such a diverse group here and that there are so many posts.  I am going to try my best to keep up.



Ah, *Cam,* what an inspiring journey you are on!    You've done so well and overcome so many obstacles, you should be proud of yourself for all that you have accomplished!   



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*



I use them all, too, but mostly "I don't have time" and "I'm too tired."  



akhaloha said:


> *QOTD Friday, September 9, 2011:  Please introduce yourself and tell us about your goals for this challenge. *
> 
> Sorry I am so behind on my posts!  Hi!  My name is Kristina.  I live in Hawaii - which can be difficult when you are surrounded by size 4 people!  I'm 43 years old and have a DD who is 13 and I have been married to my DH for 18 years.  This is my first time taking the Biggest Loser Challenge and I am hoping to lose 10 - 15 pounds in this round!



 Kristina!  Glad that you joined us!  



RedRosePrincess said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing?  *
> 
> If I were at DL right now, I would probably be on the Matterhorn enjoying the ride before they put in the lap bars next year.



Keep hanging out with us and you won't have to worry about any lap bars next time you are at DL!  



baby1disney said:


> I have and still do feel the same way abou myself!! I'm still in a size 18/20 although I used to be a 28/30. Even then I had men who said I was attractive and everything else. I'm still very conscious of myself and will be for a long time!!
> 
> But I have met people and being surrounded by positive people is just a cool things and really helps me out!!



It does make a big difference!  

BRB with more replies.


----------



## pjlla

Zoesmama03 said:


> Pamela(pjilla), Hey I don't think I remember reading your real first name in past. So sorry you have put on 10 lbs and can't seem to get it off.  I think you're on the right path going to Dr. to see if there is a reason for it. Hope you get to the bottom of it and get it coming back off.  I know I put 5 lbs on with the change in BP meds.  Today it was down about a pound from Friday.  Hoping to add some to it before Friday.
> 
> First of all... I'm not sure I've posted my "real" name much. I was feeling weird about it for a while, but now I figure.... why not!
> 
> I don't take any meds, so I know that the change isn't from that. I didn't get around to calling the doctor yesterday.... will be sure to do it today.
> 
> WOOHOO on down a pound!





lisah0711 said:


> Which leads me to the question of the day:
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*
> 
> Have a great evening all!




Well.... not so much "I don't have time" but more likely "I ran out of time."
I wake up each morning with the best of intentions, but unless I do my workout first thing or make a HUGE effort to be sure I fit it in, I can always find myself busy doing other stuff.    Second excuse... "It's boring."  Since I have yet to find an exercise that I really enjoy, I just feel bored!



my3princes said:


> I'm 3 pages behind, but I wanted to answer yesterday's QOTD before work.  At 5 AM I would hope that I was sleeping.  Heck at 5 AM everyday I wish I were sleeping, but it's just not in the cards



But heck, who really sleeps at Disney?  



pershing said:


> I would like to join the Fall challenge. Is it too late? I just started South Beach yesterday.



Welcome aboard!  I know LTS has  probably already checked in with you to talk about SB, but I know a bit about it myself.  I kind of created my own South Beach/Weight Watchers hybrid diet a few months ago, so I've done some reading about SB.  I'd be happy to help if you have any questions.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I just went onto WW to log my food and thought "Hey, I would know that castle and fireworks anywhere!" Sure, enough, it was an article for Disney. I don't have time to read the whole thing, but here's a link (I hope you guys can read it!).
> 
> Destination Guide: Walt Disney World



OOOooh.... hopefully I'll have time to read it later!

***********
Morning friends!  I had fully intended to be out running errands this morning, but the oil change place couldn't get me in until tomorrow (got a Groupon, so I can't go elsewhere), so at the last minute I changed my day of errands to a day at home.  I've already got two loads of laundry out to dry and DS's soccer gear in the washer to get ready for tonight's practice.  Dishes are done, sink is scrubbed, kids out the door, healthy breakfast made and eaten, email checked, so I'm feeling good about the day.  And I will be doing my workout tonight at the Y while DD swims, so I don't have to pull out the TM today either.

I made up a  new recipe last night and it was pretty good, if I may say so myself!  I'm calling it "Red, white, and green chicken chili" and it was pretty low carb (just 2 tb. of whole wheat flour to thicken it up) and relatively low fat (just some evoo to sautee the veggies and make the sauce).  It has chicken chunks (I used breast cause that's what I had, but thigh or white meat pork would work just fine), red bell peppers, white onions, and celery, plus chick peas.  I probably would have added red kidney beans too, but DD isn't a bean fan. 

I'll be posting the recipe over on the BL recipe thread later today if anyone is interested.   I will admit, I haven't really figured out the calories or points.... I just kind of estimated for myself for last night.  But if anyone has any kind of recipe calculator online (I know WW has one), they could put it in I suppose.

Head is feeling a bit achy today... not sure why.  Thankfully I didn't catch DH's (and now DD's) bad cold.... looks like DS and I managed to escape that!

I know there are a few GLEE fans here.... may I just say that I BAWLED at the episode we watched last night??? "Furt".  The wedding episode (won't say more in case I might spoil it for anyone).  Bawled like a baby.... I love that people are standing up for Kurt and defending him and accepting him just the way he is!  Wish more of the world was really like that.
Gotta get that disc back to Netflix so we can move on to the next one!  I'm loving season 2 of Glee!

Well.... despite my headache I've got some stuff I've gotta plow through today.  Maybe I'll even find a few minutes to sit at my scrap table.  A girl can dream, can't she??

TTYL................................P


----------



## lisah0711

Loves2Read said:


> The one thing I've found that helps to not give in to the excuses is to make a schedule and have a workout partner. I know that on M-T-W-F at 4:30 I have to be at the gym because there is someone there waiting for me, who is going to call me on it if I don't show up. When there is someone else counting on you to follow through it becomes so much harder to make excuses.



Good idea!    Ironic how we won't let down a friend but will let ourselves down.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> A couple of things:
> 
> 1) If you have a weight loss goal and would like me to track your percentage completion to goal, please pm me.
> 
> 2) You actually have until 8:00 Monday night to pm me your weights for the previous week, so not to worry if you don't send it Friday.



Thanks for being our weightkeeper!  

Good luck with your test today, *Gretchen!* 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I've made all of them at some point in time but my "go to" excuses are I don't have enough time and I don't want people to see me. I've heard the snickers when I attempt to run. I've seen the looks from "real runners", what ever. I say screw them! At least I'm out there doing something!!!



Phooey on the naysayers, Buffy, those of us more mature and not so thin runners work twice as hard as any runner!  



DopeyDame said:


> I was out of town with limited internet access on 9/9, so I missed the first few QOTD.  The important one is to introduce myself, I think, so I'll catch up with that:
> For most of my life, weight wasn't really a problem - I was prety active just naturally and ate reasonably well, although I never participated in any organized sports .  After I got married, DH and I enjoyed a LOT of going out to dinner, going to movies, etc., and I gained more weight than I would have liked and have struggled to take it off.  (Plus, lets face it, I'm approaching 40 so my body works differently now than it did 15 years ago!)  So, now I'm trying to get my weight back under control - eating at home more often and getting a meaningful and purposeful exercise plan started.  I'm really excited to share this journey with other Disney fans!
> I'll probably get off to a slow start as we leave for a week in the World on Thursday.



 *DopeyDame!*  Have a great time on your trip to WDW!  We will want to hear all about it.



kollerbear said:


> I don't know how I feel about this. I had such a terrible time last year fighting with myself to run, and ultimately ended up stopping running altogether. Honestly, it felt like the healthier choice. I know that it wasn't the physically healthier choice, but I just know that, at that point (and perhaps even now still), I'm just not ready to run, or have a real workout schedule. I mentally barely have room for the tasks I already keep myself to, and the mental strain of fighting with myself to do something is so terrible... I feel like I need to keep those fights for things that keep my daily life going, and the daily lives of those I'm accountable to.
> 
> I'm really curious if anyone else has ever felt like this, and what they did about it? I'm wondering if maybe I just like, put on my workout clothes a couple days a week and went outside and just kind of let myself do whatever? I don't know. I just really don't want exercising to be a fight with myself--there are so many other stressful things in my life, and taking care of myself should be happy and feel natural. I just don't want to have that fight with myself...



I think that you have to find some activity that you enjoy.  The point is to burn calories.  Even with something that you enjoy there will be days that you don't particularly want to do it, but it will be easier.  Also, try to concentrate on the way exercise makes you feel.    What about a pedometer and working your way up to 10,000 steps a day.



my3princes said:


> I'm 3 pages behind, but I wanted to answer yesterday's QOTD before work.  At 5 AM I would hope that I was sleeping.  Heck at 5 AM everyday I wish I were sleeping, but it's just not in the cards



I hear ya, *Deb,* been up since 2 am.  



pershing said:


> I would like to join the Fall challenge. Is it too late? I just started South Beach yesterday.



 pershing!



jimmduck said:


> Time is a real issue - especially when I get into "trial mode".    This time around, however, I am determined to be consistent and my goals are more long range - basically a 70 week plan (now in week 69 counting backwards) and do not "race" again until next May.
> 
> But I have some trials coming up next month, and that is where the challenge will lie.  Hope that I will be in a pattern by then.
> 
> So far, so good.  Am "slaying the lion" day by day, and got my first "new workout" of the physiotherapist prescribed training plan in last night.



Sounds like you are off to a great start, *Linda!*  Maybe by the time you get in trial mode it will be more of a routine.  Or you can schedule an extra work day.  I know when I'm in trial I am grateful to have something else to think about and do even just for awhile.  



yulilin3 said:


> This is a tricky one, because I'm a stay at home mom and most of the day I'm alone and have no one to really push me. I think the most often excuse I use is that I'm too tired and the other one is I'll skip today and do it harder tomorrow. What I do is remind myself that exercise actually makes me feel great! Yesterday I took a rest day and today I feel drained of energy, I know I have to exercise today because if I don't I'll feel worse.



Don't discount the importance of rest!    That is when your body gets stronger.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## disneycr8zy

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*



I'm pretty sure I've used all of them at one time or another - but the one I use most often is "I don't have time".


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Tuesday 9/13/11   Which excuse...

In the past, I was too tired.   I would try and make it through the day, get the kids fed, clothes washed...exercise wasn't even remotely on th agenda. 

Now, I guess it would be I don;t have time.  really it is more like I forget.  Something comes up, and I take care of it,the time gets away, plans change, that sort of thing.

I will do 20 min on the TM or ouside walkng no matter what., now, but that doesn't feel like real exercise any longer. I have made a lot of progress.  I could barely do 20 min on veru low in Jan of this year.   I have started trying a few dvd workputs and boy can I see how really, really out of shape I am.  My body hasn't tried to do these things in a long,long time.


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... the chicken chili recipe is posted.... right after the FABULOUS sounding butternut squash soup recipe!  Can't wait to try that one!

TTYL..............................P


----------



## keenercam

mackeysmom said:


> Wish me luck - I have a job interview tomorrow.  I've been out of work for almost two years and interviews have been far and few between.  This job would not be in my desired field and would be a huge pay cut from my last job - but at this point, I'll take almost anything.  An added perk?  It is about 1 1/2 miles from my home.



Laura - I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you today and sending good wishes for your interview.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Cam*--love you to pieces. Why do people say such mean awful things and why do we continue to let them haunt us? Have you ever heard of the book--The Four Agreements? It really helped me to come to terms with some stuff--learning that I can only control myself and what other people say and do isn't about me--it's about them. I really need to re-read it (I've probably read it 3 or 4 times). You know I struggle so much with the negative messages, this helps just a little bit.



Thank you for your friendship and support, Rose. You are such an amazing woman and a fabulous person.  You are so inspiring to me and you have been such a wonderful friend. I am so glad I "found" you here.  



zurgswife said:


> QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing?
> 
> I'd be eating dinner at Cali Grill with my hubby and Walter as our waiter....and Yoshi making us awesome sushi!!!!



Oh, wow! This sounds terrific! The sushi I had there on our "honeymoon" was the best I've ever had.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Wow, that's harsh.  When I was in high school, we were taking some sort of exam, and all the classes were mixed into a seminar room. No assigned seating, so I took an empty seat. The idiot next to me got mad because I wouldn't move so his friend could sit there (or something stupid like that) and said, "Great, I have to sit next to the fat girl". I'll admit, that stung a bit, especially because I really wasn't "fat"-not skinny, but certainly not fat!
> 
> And since I think you didn't get in on the last QOTD from the summer challenge: I admire Cam so much. Despite four heart surgeries and a serious knee injury, she has managed to overcome all of that, lose weight, and participate in a ton of races! I'm also totally in awe of the pictures from her vow renewal-just beautiful!
> ......
> 
> I have no focus right now, which is no good because I have a test tomorrow! I did read several chapters of the book but I can't focus on reading the notes. I literally read a whole Janet Evanovich book (Hard Eight) and am simultaneously listening to random songs from my iTunes library and playing Solitaire. (A funny thing in the Janet Evanovich books-whenever something bad happens, the characters are all like, "We should go to Disney World. Everyone's happy there. No murders happen." Too bad they don't actually go!)



Gretchen - You are a total sweetheart! Thank you! Good luck on your test today.  



kollerbear said:


> Thanks! You know, it might sound really silly to say it, but I kind of feel like I'm treating myself like a teenager, letting myself have the car keys for a night out... I definitely don't envision myself writing down my food the rest of my life, so at some point I have to trust myself to make good food choices without writing it all down... So once a week I let myself "practice", being present with other people and eating naturally without trying to keep track of what I ate. It feels great, because so far I've made really responsible choices!



This is a great idea!

UGH! I had every intention of catching up today on everyone's posts but am swamped at work.  I have been very on-plan for more than a week now, even through my solo trip to WDW this past weekend.   

I have been working out every day, even if it is just 1/2 hour on the elliptical/climber thingy.  But alas, here we go again.  I've been here before and I know I shouldn't be surprised but I am still highly irritated.  As soon as I started working out every day for 30-60 minutes, my weight loss completely stalled. Before that I was seeing some movement on the scale every day.  Since Friday I have only lost .4 which is so absurd.  I am going to just keep plugging along. After all, though I'd like to reduce the number of pounds that my bad knee is handling, the real objective is to improve my fitness level to get a new PR at the WDW 1/2 marathon in January.  So, my commitment is to working out/training and I am not going to let the scale derail me. 

Have a great day, my loser friends!!!


----------



## DopeyDame

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I've made all of them at some point in time but my "go to" excuses are I don't have enough time and I don't want people to see me.
> I've heard the snickers when I attempt to run. I've seen the looks from "real runners", what ever. I say screw them! At least I'm out there doing something!!!
> !


I just bought "Run Your Butt Off" - it has a whole page about the myth of runners only being skinny-minnies and how everyone can run.  I really, really like it so far - it's a very down to earth plan for non-runners.  (I've tried the couch to 5k, and it just moves too fast for me - this is the same basic concept, but with some philosophy differences than help make it seem really doable.)
Also, I had a trainer at the gym once tell me that if anyone has the energy (physical and mental) to even notice what you're doing, let alone snicker or make comments, than that means that THEY are clearly not focused on their workout and are the ones that deserve the snickers.  People who are really working out couldn't care less what people look like around them.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pershing said:


> I would like to join the Fall challenge. Is it too late? I just started South Beach yesterday.



It's never to late to join!!! PM your weight to dvccruiser76, we do weigh ins every Friday. 



pjlla said:


> Okay.... the chicken chili recipe is posted.... right after the FABULOUS sounding butternut squash soup recipe!  Can't wait to try that one!
> 
> TTYL..............................P



must go look. I need crock pot recipes for cross country season, hopefully there will be some! 



DopeyDame said:


> I just bought "Run Your Butt Off" - it has a whole page about the myth of runners only being skinny-minnies and how everyone can run.  I really, really like it so far - it's a very down to earth plan for non-runners.  (I've tried the couch to 5k, and it just moves too fast for me - this is the same basic concept, but with some philosophy differences than help make it seem really doable.)
> Also, I had a trainer at the gym once tell me that if anyone has the energy (physical and mental) to even notice what you're doing, let alone snicker or make comments, than that means that THEY are clearly not focused on their workout and are the ones that deserve the snickers.  People who are really working out couldn't care less what people look like around them.



Will check Run your Butt off soon. I've seen several people mention it. I like C25K but I'm always on the look out for new stuff. 


*********************
The day has not started out well. Got up with DS15 today to do his tie (they have to dress up for meet days). Then I fell back asleep and woke up late, I had 10 minutes to get everyone out the door. DS10 forgot gym clothes and DS9 forgot to take his meds and forgot his spelling book. So instead of working out I had to run back to 2 schools. ERGH!!! Now I've lost my mojo, I need to workout but I don't want to. 
I guess I'll go clean the kitchen and living room, that will make me sweat for sure.


----------



## mvlimmex

RedRosePrincess said:


> I love IASW and Fantasyland at nighttime. It is all just so pretty!
> 
> Have you ever tried pilates? It will definitely work your stomach muscles even if you just do some of the more basic moves.



I will have to look into Pilates.  I do not know much about it. Does anyone know if Zumba's a good program.  We have a couple close to our house.

Thanks,
Vicki


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> I made up a  new recipe last night and it was pretty good, if I may say so myself!  I'm calling it "Red, white, and green chicken chili"
> 
> I know there are a few GLEE fans here.... may I just say that I BAWLED at the episode we watched last night??? "Furt".  The wedding episode (won't say more in case I might spoil it for anyone).  Bawled like a baby.... I love that people are standing up for Kurt and defending him and accepting him just the way he is!  Wish more of the world was really like that.
> Gotta get that disc back to Netflix so we can move on to the next one!  I'm loving season 2 of Glee!



Just checked out the chili recipe-looks really yummy! Do you know if it is freezable? 

The "Furt" episode is so cute. My mom says if she ever gets remarried she wants a Glee wedding.




mvlimmex said:


> I will have to look into Pilates.  I do not know much about it. Does anyone know if Zumba's a good program.  We have a couple close to our house.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vicki



I really like Zumba. I bought the program for Wii over the summer, and it was good because it has different levels. I went to a few classes two years ago, and it was an hour and pretty intense, so I didn't go after that. But the Wii program has varying levels of difficulty and length, from 20 minutes to an hour.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: My most used excuses are I'm too tired and I don't have time. Mostly it's I don't want to get up! That 5:15 AM alarm is not fun. DH exercises in the evening and it pretty much doesn't matter what the family is doing--he's in the garage on his fancy bike. In my head I'm always grumbling about it, but wouldn't it be nice if we all could put ourself first like that? So I kinda thought about how I chose to workout in the morning when everybody's asleep so I don't miss anything. But I do. The kids have to get themselves up and feed themselves. I get back from the Y just in time to take DS2 to school. I don't even see DS1 in the morning because I've chosen to meet my walking partner. Maybe I'm not as perfect as I thought! 

Last night DH wanted pizza for dinner. It was his first day back to work after vacation and he wasn't really excited about it. I think the pizza made him happier, and it was sooo good. Now I need to squeeze in an extra workout today to make up for that!


----------



## lovehoney

pjlla said:


> Okay.... the chicken chili recipe is posted.... right after the FABULOUS sounding butternut squash soup recipe!  Can't wait to try that one!
> 
> TTYL..............................P



I will have to go and look up that chili recipe - I need to make something for tonight. Thanks for posting.

QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011: What exercise excuse do you use most often?
* I don't have time
* I'm too tired
* It's too difficult for me
* It's boring
* I don't want people to see me
* I don't know what I'm doing
* I don't make any of these excuses
* I have my another excuse

The first 2 are my most frequent excuses but I've used them all.  I am the ruler of all excuse making.  In August I finally sat myself down for a talk. I realized I don't like having to do something everyday but I can do something 3 times a week.  I found the disney 1/2 marathon plan and now I am walking on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.

Off for my 30 minute walk now.  Have a great day!!!


----------



## trinaweena

About to go into work but just got a call from mom. She's on her way to my grandmas because she got a call from my gma saying she took half a bottle of pills but it didn't work. My mom is obviously freaking out and her and my aunt are headed over there. This isn't the first time something like this has happened but I'm concerned and not sure what I should do. I'm going to work and I will wait to hear from my mom.


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> I have been working out every day, even if it is just 1/2 hour on the elliptical/climber thingy.  But alas, here we go again.  I've been here before and I know I shouldn't be surprised but I am still highly irritated.  As soon as I started working out every day for 30-60 minutes, my weight loss completely stalled. Before that I was seeing some movement on the scale every day.  Since Friday I have only lost .4 which is so absurd.  I am going to just keep plugging along. After all, though I'd like to reduce the number of pounds that my bad knee is handling, the real objective is to improve my fitness level to get a new PR at the WDW 1/2 marathon in January.  So, my commitment is to working out/training and I am not going to let the scale derail me.
> 
> Have a great day, my loser friends!!!



Cam, I so understand your frustration.  I go down a pound, up a pound for weeks and then it finally moves.  You are doing great and you got some jogging intervals in this past weekend.  I'm so proud of how far you've come from not being able to hardly walk pre-surgery with all that pain.  I only wish I could be doing the 1/2 with you in January.


----------



## yulilin3

mvlimmex said:


> I will have to look into Pilates.  I do not know much about it. Does anyone know if Zumba's a good program.  We have a couple close to our house.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vicki



I LOVE  Zumba. It's the only prgram that I've been able to stick to. I don't go to any classes but I have all of Beto's DVD's (the first one in VHS, kicking it old skool  ) and I love them, I just got the new one about 2 weeks ago andn it's so much fun. The Ripped workout is awesome because you get 2 workout all your muscles and with the Sentao (with a chair) you get a great abs and legs workout and it's fun!! If you really get into it, you sweat a ton and it feels like you're just partying. Don't be scared if you can't follow along, just keep moving your body and you'll get it if you stick to it.
Did I say Zumba is Fun and how much I love it?!?
If you have any questions about the Zumba DVD's let me know.


----------



## tigger813

Janis- I like the 20 minute one on the disk! Can't get into the hour long one! I only made it to the 5th minute! LOL! I think it's because of knees that sometimes bother me.

Hanging at work today. Did some stuff for my boss. Have shared Herbalife with a few clients. Having my cup of tea now! Borderline headache coming on!

Doing really well food wise today! Going to make a hamburger helper meal with ground turkey for supper tonight. I may make myself an eggplant roll up. I have an Herbalife meeting at 7 that I hope to make it to. Ash has to clean her room after her HW is finished. Have to leave here in the next hour for car pool duty!

Tomorrow morning I only have about 2 hours until I have to pick Ashleigh up at school. They have an early release day already! UGH! Going to clean the shower and get the kitchen done too as well as the living room!

Gotta go!

TTFN


----------



## RedRosePrincess

*QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011: What exercise excuse do you use most often?
* I don't have time
* I'm too tired
* It's too difficult for me
* It's boring
* I don't want people to see me
* I don't know what I'm doing
* I don't make any of these excuses
* I have my another excuse*

I use the "I'm too tired" excuse a lot. My other favorite is "I don't have time." I was tired last night but decided getting on the ellipitical for just 20 minutes wasn't going to hurt and it didn't! The real test will be on Thursday when I'm going to get up early and run before work since I can't do it after work and I don't want to miss a training session. 

On my way to work one morning I heard on the radio that another common excuse for women is that they don't want to work out and ruin their hair. I have actually thought this too!


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> Can I just say..... I certainly DO NOT consider myself "skinny", but I might go as far as "average to slim".... and it feels AMAZING!!!!  While I must say, I've never had a red velvet cupcake, I can be QUITE CERTAIN that the feeling I have EVERY MORNING of not DREADING getting dressed (cause when I was heavy nothing fit right, I had no decent clothes cause I refused to buy bigger sizes and thought everything looked terrible on me), that feeling of not DREADING meeting new people and assuming that all they can think about is how FAT I am, that feeling of not EMBARRASSING my kids by being the "fat" mom in the group, that feeling of not walking around with my HEAD DOWN all the time cause I HATED everything about myself..... THAT FEELING IS WAAAAAAYYYY better than the taste of anything I've EVER eaten!!



You've echoed my thoughts from when I was heavier - those were the reasons I used to finally kickstart my weight loss - I wanted to fit in my clothes comfortably, not be the fat mom, not assume everyone is thinking how fat I am.  And when I gained some of the weight back, some of those thoughts start creeping back.  So I am going to quash them again, lose this weight get healthy and feel good about myself!  I had never heard that quote, now I think of it all the time!  I talk myself out of alot of candy that way.  And they just offered pizza here at work, and I am sticking with my soup!  That was the willpower I remember from before, and I just need to stick with it! 




mackeysmom said:


> Wish me luck - I have a job interview tomorrow.  I've been out of work for almost two years and interviews have been far and few between.  This job would not be in my desired field and would be a huge pay cut from my last job - but at this point, I'll take almost anything.  An added perk?  It is about 1 1/2 miles from my home.
> 
> Good luck on your interview .  I had a job for awhile a few miles from where I lived...it was heaven to be able to pop home anytime, and be home minutes after I left work.  But I know how it feels to be out of work, and thank my lucky stars I found where I am now.  Wishing you the best.
> 
> 
> Carol


----------



## disneycr8zy

I just made friends with keenercam in MyFitnessPal for added motivation (thanks Cam!).  If someone wants to add me - you can find me under *itsgeektome* - just mention you're from the Fall BL challenge


----------



## keenercam

trinaweena said:


> About to go into work but just got a call from mom. She's on her way to my grandmas because she got a call from my gma saying she took half a bottle of pills but it didn't work. My mom is obviously freaking out and her and my aunt are headed over there. This isn't the first time something like this has happened but I'm concerned and not sure what I should do. I'm going to work and I will wait to hear from my mom.



Please keep us posted on how your grandmother is. I am sure it is hard to go to work when you are so worried.  



pjstevens said:


> Cam, I so understand your frustration.  I go down a pound, up a pound for weeks and then it finally moves.  You are doing great and you got some jogging intervals in this past weekend.  I'm so proud of how far you've come from not being able to hardly walk pre-surgery with all that pain.  I only wish I could be doing the 1/2 with you in January.



Thanks, Patty. I really appreciate that you help motivate me to get to the Y many mornings when I would put it off in the hopes of getting there in the evening.  I wish we were doing the 1/2 together, too.  



disneycr8zy said:


> I just made friends with keenercam in MyFitnessPal for added motivation (thanks Cam!).  If someone wants to add me - you can find me under *itsgeektome* - just mention you're from the Fall BL challenge



Ruth - Thank you for "friending" me there.    I am looking forward to using that site/app and getting to know you better, too!  Are you tracking your food and exercise there in a diary?  Is your diary private?  

I am hoping others will join us on myfitnesspal.  I tried to get the WISH group active on sparkpeople years ago, but it fizzled. There are many WISHers on mfp and I am hoping they will be another "accountability" factor for me.


----------



## akhaloha

*QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
* I don't have time
* I'm too tired
* It's too difficult for me
* It's boring
* I don't want people to see me
* I don't know what I'm doing
* I don't make any of these excuses
* I have my another excuse*

"I don't have time" & "I'm too tired" are my two most used excuses.  I have found that if I change into my workout cloths right when I get home, I will actually workout.  If I even sit down for one minute - I'm a goner and all the excuses come into play.  So, even though I know this about myself, did I workout yesterday?  Unfortunately - no.  I definitely need to get back in the habit.


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> Ruth - Thank you for "friending" me there.    I am looking forward to using that site/app and getting to know you better, too!  Are you tracking your food and exercise there in a diary?  Is your diary private?
> 
> I am hoping others will join us on myfitnesspal.  I tried to get the WISH group active on sparkpeople years ago, but it fizzled. There are many WISHers on mfp and I am hoping they will be another "accountability" factor for me.



I just started using myfitnesspal also, thanks to my buddy Cam.  I'm really liking how easy it is to scan.  it even read my whey protein that I use EVERY single day for breakfast, lol.  I was shocked and happy.  So easy to add.  

I can't figure out how to 'friend' someone, so you can find me as pjstevens (real original, lol).


----------



## keenercam

pjstevens said:


> I just started using myfitnesspal also, thanks to my buddy Cam.  I'm really liking how easy it is to scan.  it even read my whey protein that I use EVERY single day for breakfast, lol.  I was shocked and happy.  So easy to add.
> 
> I can't figure out how to 'friend' someone, so you can find me as pjstevens (real original, lol).



For Patty and anyone else that wants to "friend" someone on that site, here are two ways to do it.

OPTION 1:
Log in
Go to "My Home"
Click on "Friends" on upper right side of screen -- it is 3 "rows" down
you'll see a green button that says "invite your friends"
fill out the form on the next screen to send an email to anyone you want to add.

OPTION 2:
Log in
Go to "My Home" 
Go to Profile
click on "find members"
From there you can put in an email or a user name in the far right box at the top to locate someone you know or someone you think has an account (many WISHers use the same username)
Alternatively, you can look for members that you don't know by putting in their criteria: gender, age, location, weight loss goal, etc.

Hopefully, more of us will show up there to track calories and fitness.


----------



## lisah0711

Are you scanning in the info with your phone, Pat?  

Also, how was your cruise?


----------



## keenercam

lisah0711 said:


> Are you scanning in the info with your phone, Pat?
> 
> Also, how was your cruise?




Lisa - I can answer the scan question.  You tell it you want to add food to your diary and then you press a little barcode button and point it at the package barcode; it switches your smartphone to a camera feature where it takes the image and sends it and then pulls up the food item's nutritional information on your phone screen.  You then make sure the serving size is right and just click "add".  It is so great to use!  This morning, I had a yogurt, an individual size hummus, a can of green beans, a bagel thin, a sandwich thin and a package of ground turkey on the counter and just "shot" each item and told it what meal the food was for. It's such a fun "toy".

So far, the only packaged food item it couldn't find was Weight Watchers barbecue potato crisps that I bought at the meeting location. If it doesn't pull it up by barcode, you can search to see if someone has already entered all the information, or you can add it yourself.


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Lisa - I can answer the scan question.  You tell it you want to add food to your diary and then you press a little barcode button and point it at the package barcode; it switches your smartphone to a camera feature where it takes the image and sends it and then pulls up the food item's nutritional information on your phone screen.  You then make sure the serving size is right and just click "add".  It is so great to use!  This morning, I had a yogurt, an individual size hummus, a can of green beans, a bagel thin, a sandwich thin and a package of ground turkey on the counter and just "shot" each item and told it what meal the food was for. It's such a fun "toy".
> 
> So far, the only packaged food item it couldn't find was Weight Watchers barbecue potato crisps that I bought at the meeting location. If it doesn't pull it up by barcode, you can search to see if someone has already entered all the information, or you can add it yourself.



Ooo, thanks, *Cam!*   I love new toys.    I agree that the sparkpeople group is a quiet one but I figure we are spending all our time on the Disboards.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

RedRosePrincess said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011: What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*



Mine would be that I don't have time.  Not a very good excuse, however for the past two weeks I have been waking up at 3:30 am to workout and go for a walk/jog before I go to work.


----------



## baby1disney

mvlimmex said:


> I will have to look into Pilates.  I do not know much about it. Does anyone know if Zumba's a good program.  We have a couple close to our house.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vicki



I have Zumba here at home on the Wii and I LOVE IT!!!! As soon as you hear the music..you wanna start moving!! You're dancing and having so much fun!! If you get a chance to get into a class..go for it cause it'll be worth it!!


----------



## baby1disney

I have also started a WISH Journal and would love for any of you to comment on it if you like. It's called Going from Beast to Beauty..My Journey. If I could figure out how to post the link from my phone..I would just do it!!  I've gone through a lot and just wanted to share my story and possibly help or inspire someone else.

I'm loving all of the POSITIVITY I'm seeing on here!!! Keep up the good work ladies and gents...can't wait til the end when everyone will reach their goals!!!


----------



## jaelless

QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
* I don't have time
* I'm too tired
* It's too difficult for me
* It's boring
* I don't want people to see me
* I don't know what I'm doing
* I don't make any of these excuses
* I have my another excuse[/B][/SIZE]

my favorite is too tired. I figure so tired I won't do good job so what is the point. Not good reason.


----------



## jaelless

I just installed that app on my phone. Now to figure out how to use it.  Anybody else want to get added to friends list or qould like to add me? I am registered under *jaelless *of course


----------



## mackeysmom

Thank you all so much for the good thoughts re: my interview. 

The interview was . interesting.   I think I have all of the skills necessary to do the job and I think I handled myself well, but I felt completely out of place. 

The company is a distributor of sports and fitness supplements and everybody in the office was fit and buff and muscular.  I mean, there were chin up/pull up bars on the door frames.   Needless to say, Im not fit, buff or muscular. I almost had to chuckle when they asked me about my familiarity with their product. 

The whole time, I kept thinking - Which one of these things is not like the other?!

On the plus side, IF I did get the job I probably wouldnt have to worry about co-workers sabotaging me with donuts, bagels, candy, etc. 

They said they were interviewing other candidates throughout the week and would be making their decision early next week.

Back to the task at hand  Ive had a really good few days food-wise and activity-wise.   Come Friday, I think the scale will show that Ive lost close to the 4 pounds that I put on between challenges.  I think a lot of it was sodium-induced weight gain and the kind of quick gain that comes off pretty easily.

- Laura


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My excuses are I'm too tired and I don't have time.  I didn't get up this morning as I had a horrible time sleeping last night. I did some housework and put together Izzie's new twin sized bed and man I worked up a sweat doing that. I will clean up the kitchen in a few minutes and then try and do some work on Izzie's room since there is now a much bigger bed in there. I'll have to take some more things downstairs to store. 

Just finished watching Eureka from last night and eating supper. Time to get cleaning before I head to my meeting in about an hour.

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

trinaweena said:


> About to go into work but just got a call from mom. She's on her way to my grandmas because she got a call from my gma saying she took half a bottle of pills but it didn't work. My mom is obviously freaking out and her and my aunt are headed over there. This isn't the first time something like this has happened but I'm concerned and not sure what I should do. I'm going to work and I will wait to hear from my mom.



Trina, keep ups posted. MY MIL did that once too, fortunately DH got wind of it and went over and made her expel it. It was very stressful for all of us.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I had a really good day until about an hour ago. My housemate and I went to the gym and neither of us could find our stride on the elliptical. My knee and foot started acting up about 15 minutes in, like it was doing when I was running over the summer. It feels like my knee has twisted and then the circulation doesn't get to my foot and it gets all tingly and numb.  And then I could feel that my sugar was low for whatever reason so I went to the vending machine to get sugar ASAP-ruffles, a snickers, and half a bottle of orange soda. I'm still not feeling great.

On the positive side, I did talk myself out of a vending machine snack this afternoon. I thought through my list, and then got less hungry, then came home and had string cheese, pineapple, and carrot sticks.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Tuesday:  My excuses, I have none, I plan and simply don't take the time to exercise.  It's my fault, I find time to DIS.  It is definitely something that I need to work on.


I have been journaling the last couple of days.  It does help as I really think about everything I'm putting in my mouth.  I haven't actually calculated the points, but baby steps.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I just joined MFP, if you want to friend me it's BernardandMissBianca.


----------



## buzz5985

pershing said:


> I would like to join the Fall challenge. Is it too late? I just started South Beach yesterday.



It's never to late!!! Welcome.

Janis


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011: What exercise excuse do you use most often?
* I don't have time
* I'm too tired
* It's too difficult for me
* It's boring
* I don't want people to see me
* I don't know what I'm doing
* I don't make any of these excuses
* I have my another excuse


My excuses are either I don't have time or I'm too tired. And some days, I feel like they are true. But, I am working on no more excuses!


----------



## pickles521

akhaloha said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * *


*

This one is easy - I don't have the time.  I travel for a living and I'm working on my Master's Degree, it's incredibly difficult to find the time to exercise, and it's so easy to give myself a pass. I even use that excuse to avoid eating right - it's too late to go to the grocery store, it takes too much time to make lunch/dinner/breakfast....

I know that everyone has the same amount of hours, so I'm going to try to work on this. One of my biggest time sucks is the internet.  I spend all day in front of the computer and then come home and need to do homework and it's too easy - and fun! - to play.*


----------



## ougrad86

lisah0711 said:


> *
> QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*
> 
> Have a great evening all!



I don't have time is the main one...and I have to reconfigure the family room.  I don't go to the gym, I do best one on one in my own home, and I like to use the Wii.  Since my last exercising bout, DH decided to rearrange the furniture  in such a way that there is not quite enough space to move like I want to.  So  I need to find time to do that as well, and then get on to exercising!  The arrangement is a small bone of contention between us...

Since it is cooling off maybe I will start doing some walking first, until we come to an agreement .  I also picked up the Zumba for Wii, based on what I read here about it, and will try that.  I can keep it at a lower level so as to go easy on the knees.  So once I make room, I can start working on it.  Once DS starts running in November my schedule tends to change in such a way I can give it more time.

Still need to find the time now though.  DS is seeing the dentist quite often, and I work extra so I don't need to take sick time, so I work late or through lunch.  And I am SO not a morning person.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

I have a question about the challenge.  My wife would like to go through this journey with me, however she does not have an account.  So my question is can she be under my name as DW?  Thanks

Tim


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> About to go into work but just got a call from mom. She's on her way to my grandmas because she got a call from my gma saying she took half a bottle of pills but it didn't work. My mom is obviously freaking out and her and my aunt are headed over there. This isn't the first time something like this has happened but I'm concerned and not sure what I should do. I'm going to work and I will wait to hear from my mom.



Prayers for your grandmother.  Keep us informed. 

*******

No time for replies, as laptop battery is dying, but I'm caught up anyhow! 

Did 45 minutes on the treadclimber and 15 minutes on the bike at the Y tonight.  Skipped spin class, but I did a good hour, so I'm okay with that.

Dinner was a bit of this and a bit of this throughout the evening for everyone, as we were heading out for soccer and swim, etc.  Today is (supposed) to be a low point day, so I did okay and stuck under 15 points without being hungry.  

I've got to a bunch of errands tomorrow, so I may not be on at all until tomorrow night.  Stay well!....................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

AUdisneyDad said:


> I have a question about the challenge.  My wife would like to go through this journey with me, however she does not have an account.  So my question is can she be under my name as DW?  Thanks
> 
> Tim



I'll wait until the hostess decides but I say I don't see why not. You can just add her weigh ins with yours, and if she has a question she can post using your name. I would suggest she just start out each topic with "this is AUdisneyMom", then we won't think you have a split personality.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Didn't have a stellar day today, ended up blowing the whole day. But tomorrow will be better. 
Ds had a great meet today. Did the 5K in 24:55, down almost 1 1/2 minutes from last year. He looked really good! We dominated the race, the first 8 male runners were from our team. I think the girls won too, the top 3 and #5 were ours too.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'll wait until the hostess decides but I say I don't see why not. You can just add her weigh ins with yours, and if she has a question she can post using your name. I would suggest she just start out each topic with "this is AUdisneyMom", then we won't think you have a split personality.



I can't make any promises about the split personalities  They tend to come out to play every once in a while.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

AUdisneyDad said:


> I can't make any promises about the split personalities  They tend to come out to play every once in a while.



LOL mine do too!


----------



## trinaweena

Thanks everyone for your concern about gma, she is still at the hospital waiting to be see but looks like she will be physically fine. thanks for all your thoughts, today has been a trying day but i still mananged to stay on plan, run 2.5 miles, get all my hmwk done, and work. I'm exhasuted. Its really time for bed now


----------



## EDuke98080

I started out really well today but ended up eating way too much tonight. I find that I am hungry when I increase my exercise. How do you all deal with that? I got in lots of exercise though by mowing with a push mower and doing an hour of agility training with my pup!


----------



## kollerbear

bellebookworm9 said:


> My housemate and I went to the gym and neither of us could find our stride on the elliptical. My knee and foot started acting up about 15 minutes in, like it was doing when I was running over the summer. It feels like my knee has twisted and then the circulation doesn't get to my foot and it gets all tingly and numb.



Of course correct me if I'm giving misinformation (since I'm obviously not a personal trainer), and of course you could be having some really special problem having to do with your knees (I have pretty serious knee discomfort myself, and everyone seemed to know what was up, but it was never what they thought it was, either), but as far as the tingly sensation in your feet, I've gotten that too and I've read that it's really normal. The advice I've found about it is to try loosening how tightly you tie your shoes (esp. further down the laces by your instep) and to try really flexing/moving your feet a little to promote circulation for about 30 seconds or so. Again, I don't want to give you misinformation, but tingly feelings in my feet while using the elliptical used to FREAK ME OUT so I was really glad to hear that it's common and not to worry about that in and of itself. The knee stuff...    Best of luck, I'm glad you keep with it, just be careful! 



trinaweena said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern about gma, she is still at the hospital waiting to be see but looks like she will be physically fine. thanks for all your thoughts, today has been a trying day but i still mananged to stay on plan, run 2.5 miles, get all my hmwk done, and work. I'm exhasuted. Its really time for bed now



  What a tough day, I'm really impressed that you were able to stay so on point even though you were going through all of that. 



keenercam said:


> It switches your smartphone to a camera feature where it takes the image and sends it and then pulls up the food item's nutritional information on your phone screen.  You then make sure the serving size is right and just click "add".



WOW. That is so neat. 



mackeysmom said:


> Thank you all so much for the good thoughts re: my interview.
> 
> The interview was …. interesting.   I think I have all of the skills necessary to do the job and I think I handled myself well, but I felt completely out of place.
> 
> The company is a distributor of sports and fitness supplements and everybody in the office was fit and buff and muscular.  I mean, there were chin up/pull up bars on the door frames.   Needless to say, I’m not fit, buff or muscular. I almost had to chuckle when they asked me about my familiarity with their product.



Wow. I'm so impressed, it sounds like you were really able to stay composed and professional! Keep us posted!



donac said:


> kollerbear I have been having the same problem with exercise for the last two year.  I had foot surgery and I lost my motivation and last year when I was getting back into it I hurt my knee.  While it has gotten somewhat better it will never be 100 again and it bothers me some days more than others.  I still get up at the time I used to when I worked out but it is a struggle to get something done.  It is something I am working on this challenge.



Thanks for sharing... I'm really impressed that you still get up at the same time even though you're experiencing that discomfort. I hope you keep me updated on how you're making progress on your motivation around working out... it's something I'm going to have to work on too. I know it's all mental--planning so that it fits in my day, preparing myself mentally for the workout, having good answers for myself when all of those excuses pop up. It almost makes the workout itself seem easy! 



pjlla said:


> I know there are a few GLEE fans here....



 Yaaay Glee. That episode is great--Season 2 just keeps getting better, IMHO.



lisah0711 said:


> I think that you have to find some activity that you enjoy.  The point is to burn calories.  Even with something that you enjoy there will be days that you don't particularly want to do it, but it will be easier.  Also, try to concentrate on the way exercise makes you feel.    What about a pedometer and working your way up to 10,000 steps a day.



This is a great idea-- thanks   I will definitely get a pedometer. Because I've been running on and off through the past 10 years or so, I guess I always get really obsessed with what the "right" workout is, or how hard I "could" be pushing myself. (A lot of gyms/classes unfortunately really feed that mania... I really miss my old gym before I moved from Boston which felt just so HEALTHY and balanced.) Ultimately, it's about staying active... a pedometer will definitely help me do that!!!


----------



## buzz5985

AUdisneyDad said:


> I have a question about the challenge.  My wife would like to go through this journey with me, however she does not have an account.  So my question is can she be under my name as DW?  Thanks
> 
> Tim



That's fine with me.  Let me know what you decide.  She could sign up for an account later on and we can make the switch.  

It's 2:42 am EST.  I should be in bed, but had a hectic night at work and it seems to be taking me longer to wind down than normal.  I am on a new team that started a new project tonight and my head is spinning.  Probably didn't help that I came home and made SB gazpacho, huge salad, did a white wash, put the dishes away, dragged the dog out.  Think the boys would hear the vacum??   Better not chance it.

Good Night!!!

Janis


----------



## my3princes

Good morning.  I so didn't want to get up this morning.  Oh well, got to get the work day started if I want to get it done.  I have a lunch meeting today so that will complicate my eating plan.  Hopefully there is something there that will work into my plan.  Tonight I need to pack the camper for the weekend.  It's supposed to be cold so I guess we won't need shorts or bathing suits.  Trying to decide if I need to pack the parkas


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.

Two mornings in a row that I have done some stretching.  It is not much but it is a start.  Yesterday I did 9000 steps and the day before I did 10500 steps.  For those of you who don't have a pedometer you should get one.  ON a bad day I get in 5000 steps and on a good day I get 12000 to 15000 steps.  I lost my last one in May and replaced it a couple of weeks ago.  It takes a while to get used to putting it in your pocket every morning but it is a good indication of how much you are moving each day.  I had cafeteria duty a couple of  years ago and if it is done well I got in 1000 steps in the 20 minutes walking around checking out tables. 

I don't know what today is going to bring.  I have my first math team meeting this afternoon.  We are supposed to mow my fil's lawn this week but we haven't done it yet.  I won't do it tomorrow because I have yoga and we can't do it Friday, Sat or Sun.  I keep telling myself that dh should be talking about this since it is his dad but he never does.  

Off to get dressed for school.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Donac- I find I have to be the one who initiates getting something done!

Down .6 for the week and looking forward to another productive and healthy day! Excited to be coaching again on Friday. Gotta get my stuff together for that! Going to take a walk this morning after dropping Izzie off and then I have some quick cleaning to do before I get the kids. I hate half days! Ash's BFF and her mom and brother are coming over for pizza. Izzie is going to a friend's at 1. I'm going to have an eggplant roll-up with some pesto and mozzarella cheese. I will also get to walk tonight at the track during Ash's soccer practice. Izzie will have friends there to play with so she will be happy. Hoping to get in 2-4 miles tonight at a fast pace. I think I have a few other people walking with me tonight.

Gotta go make Ash a protein shake and put snacks together!

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, September 13, 2011:  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> * I don't have time
> * I'm too tired
> * It's too difficult for me
> * It's boring
> * I don't want people to see me
> * I don't know what I'm doing
> * I don't make any of these excuses
> * I have my another excuse*



Definitely "I'm too tired". I'm willing to default to "I don't have time", as well. My workouts during the week need to start before 6am if they're going to happen. I have to learn more flexibility and find some energy at the end of the day on days when I just can't get up in the morning. 

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Gretchen--I have trouble with my left foot getting tingly when running or on the elliptical if the shoe doesn't fit right. That might not be what's going on, but I don't think it's unusual. Try playing around with how it is laced. The shoes might not be wide enough. That's a problem I have--my left foot is slightly wider than my right. As for the knee, could be lots of things, or could be nothing. If it continues to bother you, maybe check with the health center--can you go to the health center? Knee stuff is tricky, cause it could be originating from your hip--like the itbs I had this summer, or from the wrong shoes. I also found on the elliptical that if I had the resistance too high when I first started that it bothered my knees. Hang in there!



trinaweena said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern about gma, she is still at the hospital waiting to be see but looks like she will be physically fine. thanks for all your thoughts, today has been a trying day but i still mananged to stay on plan, run 2.5 miles, get all my hmwk done, and work. I'm exhasuted. Its really time for bed now


 Glad you made it through the day ok.



EDuke98080 said:


> I started out really well today but ended up eating way too much tonight. I find that I am hungry when I increase my exercise. How do you all deal with that? I got in lots of exercise though by mowing with a push mower and doing an hour of agility training with my pup!


Are you tracking or using WW? More activity=more calories burned=more calories needed. The trick is to know how many more you need. Spark People works for figuring this out, too. Of course the goal is a calorie deficit, but too little doesn't work either. The other thing I have found is when you are getting a lot of exercise the quality of what you are eating is really important. Try getting protein right after a workout. Make sure you are getting good fats. Basically what it comes down to if I am working out a lot and all I'm eating are empty carb calories, then I'm going to continue to be hungry all day. On the other hand, if I knew I had enough calories for the day, then sometimes, I just had to be hungry. It's definitely a process figuring out what works.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Today's QOTD is another shameless copying of sparkpeople from something they do on their Facebook feed -- no I could not coach without it!  

*QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*   

I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous! 

BRB with some replies.


----------



## Rose&Mike

This article was in my inbox last week. I thought it was pretty good.

It's a blog about "The Mystery of Motivation."

http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=4426279


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



I signed up for a SparkPeople account last night- whoo-hoo!!  I haven't been as motivated lately, because I've been so busy!  I started another part-time job this week (same hospital, different department) and I've been so focused on all the goodies I get to eat when I leave for WDW in FOUR DAYS!   An obscene amount of food is about to happen, and I'm so glad I get to come right back into a challenge.  I will definitely need it!!

PS: My SP name is Kcourts- come find me!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!

I've been reading along when I can, but don't seem to find the time to post, and figured I just need to start posting, and get motivated, and hopefully motivate some others along the way, and really join in the challenge.  It is just awesome to see so many motivated people here.   

I loved that article this morning, *Rose*
This is going to be my line for the day, and hope to keep it up through the fall challenge.
If we feed the positive in our lives, it gets bigger. The cycle is now made up of health, strength, and energy. 
Negativity is so draining, and it's hard to pull up out of it sometimes, and I'm usually a pretty positive person, so time to get moving, get motivated, be healthy and be a part of this amazing group. 


lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*


I made a meal plan for the week and am following through with it, did the shopping and stuck to the list except for some ice cream, (I'll never be perfect), and walk/ran 5 miles on monday.  Non health related, though my mental health related, Michael is tolerating his new med fine, so that is a big relief.  Thank you to everyone who thought of us and wished us well.    You guys are the best. 



lisah0711 said:


> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!


Whoo hoo!!  GO LISA!!!  YOU ARE AWESOME!!!

*Trina*- Glad to hear your grandma is ok.

*Buffy*- Congrats to ds!!  You must be such a proud mama. 

*Pamela*- Congratulations to dd on her first triathalon.  How exciting for you both. 

*CC*- thanks for the info on the 504.  I googled it because I hadn't heard of it before, and so far so good.  The school nurse was so helpful, and has several children with seizures, and the docs gave me some websites that are also very helpful.  I'm trying not to read the negative blogs too much because then I get anxious, but I try to remember the people posting about the bad side effects from the med are the ones having problems, and the thousands of people tolerating the meds just fine aren't out there posting.  I think Rose's article today can help me in many aspects of my life. 

*Dona* - so exciting, possible MK view!!!  Fingers crossed for you that it all goes through. 

A big thank you to Janice for hosting this challenge, and to everyone involved with making it the positive challenge it is.  

Have a great day!!


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today's QOTD is another shameless copying of sparkpeople from something they do on their Facebook feed -- no I could not coach without it!
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*
> 
> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!
> 
> BRB with some replies.



my woohoo moment this week is I scored a bunch of Disney themed halloween decorations. Even a scarecrow mickey and minnie. My lil princess is a bit leery of halloween (she is 2) so the Disney stuff is helping ease her into one of my favorite holidays.

fantastic job on the 4 lbs!!! if that is what you get for coaching I want to sign up for more spots


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Laura,* sounds like you had an interesting interview.  Good for you for kicking that between the challenges weight to the curb!  

*Gretchen,* glad that you started feeling better right away at the gym.  Hope you figure out what is going on soon.  

*Trena,* glad to hear that your grandma is going to be okay.  

Good job on journalling, *Deb.* When I was at running school Jeff Galloway quoted a study that found that people who wrote down what they ate lost twice as much as others *even if they never did anything else with the list.*  So just writing it down helps.  

*ougrad86,* enjoy your new Wii workout -- just be sure to wear shoes.  I swear I got my PF from doing the Wii fit barefoot.  



EDuke98080 said:


> I started out really well today but ended up eating way too much tonight. I find that I am hungry when I increase my exercise. How do you all deal with that? I got in lots of exercise though by mowing with a push mower and doing an hour of agility training with my pup!



You do get hungrier when you workout.  You just have to try and plan for it and get some fuel in your body within a short time after your workout with a mix of carbs and protein.  That seems to help.  Chocolate milks is a great postworkout drink.  And as *Rose* says, some days you might just have to be a bit hungry.  



kollerbear said:


> This is a great idea-- thanks   I will definitely get a pedometer. Because I've been running on and off through the past 10 years or so, I guess I always get really obsessed with what the "right" workout is, or how hard I "could" be pushing myself. (A lot of gyms/classes unfortunately really feed that mania... I really miss my old gym before I moved from Boston which felt just so HEALTHY and balanced.) Ultimately, it's about staying active... a pedometer will definitely help me do that!!!



A pedometer is another thing Jeff Galloway recommends for increasing that activity.  Once you get the "active" part down then there will be time for fine tuning for the "right" workout or increasing it.  I have an Omron pedometer that you just slip in your pocket that I got from Amazon.  

*Janis,* hope you were able to unwind and get some rest!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Definitely "I'm too tired". I'm willing to default to "I don't have time", as well. My workouts during the week need to start before 6am if they're going to happen. I have to learn more flexibility and find some energy at the end of the day on days when I just can't get up in the morning.



I have that same problem, too, Maria.  



JacksLilWench said:


> I signed up for a SparkPeople account last night- whoo-hoo!!  I haven't been as motivated lately, because I've been so busy!  I started another part-time job this week (same hospital, different department) and I've been so focused on all the goodies I get to eat when I leave for WDW in FOUR DAYS!   An obscene amount of food is about to happen, and I'm so glad I get to come right back into a challenge.  I will definitely need it!!



Woo hoo for Disney in 4 days!  

Tonight is back to school night for DS' school.  We get to follow his schedule and meet his teachers.  

Hoping to get a lot done today so I can get rid of that frantic, crazy busy feeling.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## yulilin3

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today's QOTD is another shameless copying of sparkpeople from something they do on their Facebook feed -- no I could not coach without it!
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*
> 
> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!
> 
> BRB with some replies.



I have several woo hoo moments and they all involved this thread, first one is finding this thread and having great stories and support from other "losers", second one is learning about my fitness pal and registering there and started using it yesterday thanks to info from this thread and third; yesterday when I finished loggin in all my food my fitness pal tells me I need to eat...MORE!! and that it ma be the reason I'm not losing weight...Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!

Trena - I am so glad your Grandma is doing okay.  I hope all is well today.  Kudos to you for holding it together through a very stressful, busy day.

Kathy - You must be so relieved to see that Michael is doing okay with his meds.  That is a huge woohoo  for sure!

I am so glad others are finding their way to myfitnesspal and I am really excited that Lisa likes the scanning feature.  I think it makes tracking food almost fun!  I just wish there were a way to scan a bunch of stuff into a databank that I can then access at work when I eat the stuff. Instead you have to scan it as you "load" it to your daily diary.  The other feature that could be a bit more user friendly is when you add a food from the lists of what you've used before, your previous lunch stuff is only on the "lunch" list, so eating leftovers for lunch isn't so easy to add if you last had that for dinner the night before.  Does that make sense?  Has anyone else figured out a get-around for that?

Anyway, I have now had 8 totally on-plan days in a row.  I have logged all of my food faithfully every single day. I have also worked out every single day and logged that time.  I have remained within my calorie goal for every single day for those 8 days.  All of that is a huge  for me.  The scale is also showing I am down a good amount since my first weigh-in last Tuesday.  I am hoping that by the time I weigh in on Friday for this challenge it will still be looking very good.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern about gma, she is still at the hospital waiting to be see but looks like she will be physically fine. thanks for all your thoughts, today has been a trying day but i still mananged to stay on plan, run 2.5 miles, get all my hmwk done, and work. I'm exhasuted. Its really time for bed now



Wow, good for you getting all that done while under so much stress.



EDuke98080 said:


> I started out really well today but ended up eating way too much tonight. I find that I am hungry when I increase my exercise. How do you all deal with that? I got in lots of exercise though by mowing with a push mower and doing an hour of agility training with my pup!



I find this too. I suppose part of my problem is waiting to exercise until the evening when all my points for the day seem to be gone. 



kollerbear said:


> Of course correct me if I'm giving misinformation (since I'm obviously not a personal trainer), and of course you could be having some really special problem having to do with your knees (I have pretty serious knee discomfort myself, and everyone seemed to know what was up, but it was never what they thought it was, either), but as far as the tingly sensation in your feet, I've gotten that too and I've read that it's really normal. The advice I've found about it is to try loosening how tightly you tie your shoes (esp. further down the laces by your instep) and to try really flexing/moving your feet a little to promote circulation for about 30 seconds or so. Again, I don't want to give you misinformation, but tingly feelings in my feet while using the elliptical used to FREAK ME OUT so I was really glad to hear that it's common and not to worry about that in and of itself. The knee stuff...    Best of luck, I'm glad you keep with it, just be careful!





Rose&Mike said:


> Gretchen--I have trouble with my left foot getting tingly when running or on the elliptical if the shoe doesn't fit right. That might not be what's going on, but I don't think it's unusual. Try playing around with how it is laced. The shoes might not be wide enough. That's a problem I have--my left foot is slightly wider than my right. As for the knee, could be lots of things, or could be nothing. If it continues to bother you, maybe check with the health center--can you go to the health center? Knee stuff is tricky, cause it could be originating from your hip--like the itbs I had this summer, or from the wrong shoes. I also found on the elliptical that if I had the resistance too high when I first started that it bothered my knees. Hang in there!



I know that sometimes it's caused by the shoes being too tight, but I'm normally pretty good about that. Part of why I was so worried is because that hadn't yet happened on the elliptical, only on the treadmill. I could go to the health center, but I've heard not so great things about them-I'd prefer to just wait and go home to see my own doctor. The scariest thing is that it could be from my hip; my dad had a condition in both hips where the ball doesn't line up with the socket correctly and he needed a double hip replacement. It's genetic, and sometimes I suspect I might have it too, but even if I do, they won't do a replacement because I'm too young. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



Well, one was being on plan yesterday until the evening. Another was talking myself out of the vending machine junk yesterday afternoon. And a third was going to the gym twice this week already.  If I don't have to go out on tour, I'm going again this morning. 



mikamah said:


> Non health related, though my mental health related, Michael is tolerating his new med fine, so that is a big relief.  Thank you to everyone who thought of us and wished us well.    You guys are the best.
> 
> I try to remember the people posting about the bad side effects from the med are the ones having problems, and the thousands of people tolerating the meds just fine aren't out there posting.



Glad to hear that Michael is doing fine. And yes, try to remember that many people take meds and have no problem. I think between my mom, my brother, and I, we are on about 25 medications (no joke), and some of them can have dire side effects...but we've never had any. 

****************
Okay, starting over fresh today. My WW plan renewed this morning, and I just had a bowl of cereal, and will probably have some yogurt. If I don't give a tour today, I will go back to the gym this morning. Then I have class from 1-2:15 and work from 2:30-5. I will spend the evening meal planning for next week, and then I'll probably make the meals in advance on Saturday or Sunday and just freeze them. Then there should be no excuse for being too tired to cook throughout the week. 

Thanks to everyone who wished me well on my test-the grades were just posted and I got an 85. Not too bad, considering the class average was an 83.74 and the highest score was a 92.


----------



## keenercam

Great job on your grade, Gretchen!!!


----------



## AUdisneyDad

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



My woo hoo moment is that I have worked out everyday this week.


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone!  Why does it always seem like when you really try to get things moving in the right direction, something happens to hinder you??  I jumped on plan, exercising, drinking water, doing HH - doing all the right things, and then I got this killer headache!!  I have neck problems, every so often my neck "goes out" and I get a headache for a couple days until it rights itself.  When I was exercising consistently, the neck was great - I am figuring that beginning to exercise again is what caused the problem - but if I keep up with exercising, it will help - does that make sense?  Also, I have greatly cut down on diet soda (I have been drinking out of the same 24 oz. bottle since Sunday), so I am lacking caffeine in my system as well.   But I am trying to read along, and keep myself on track because it would be soooo easy to eat something comforting and curl up with my blankie right about now.  Hopefully by tomorrow I can post that I fought through the pain and stuck with it!


----------



## lovehoney

*QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011: Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday! Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*

My woohoo moment was starting intervals on my walking yesterday.  I sped up for 1 minute every 5 minutes.


----------



## disneycr8zy

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



I like so much that we're concentrating on the things that we did right or that went well!  My  WooHoo  moment this week was finding new friends on MFP!  This is added motivation to journal food, exercise, water, and notes about the kind of day I've had (and to my MFP friends - it's OK to bug me if you see that I haven't done that!).


----------



## bellebookworm9

Well, I was going to go to the gym, but I was just walking around campus doing some errands, and my knee still doesn't feel quite right. I think it would be better not to aggravate it.


----------



## disneycr8zy

Asking for good thoughts and ideas...

Road tripping this weekend with my mother - 6 to 7 hours to Rochester, MN for my cousins wedding.  My mom is not a 'eat in the hotel room' person even though I'd be perfectly happy to grab some yogurt, cheese, and fruit.  She will want to go out for every meal (sit down meal each time) and she won't go by herself.  I'm hoping to hook her up with some other family members so that I don't have to go out for every meal.  The hotel has both a workout room and a pool so I think I've got my exercise covered, plus there is a Y less than 5 mins away.  

My biggest issue will be the drive itself.  I like to snack  on road trips (popcorn, chips, hot tamales, chocolate) - it keeps at least one hand moving and helps keep me awake (especially the hot tamales).  Obviously I'd like to change up the snacks to be more appropriate for what I'm trying to do.  I already know that I'll make my own (healthy pop) popcorn before we go but need more ideas.  I don't mind raw veggies but the carrots and green pepper and celery get old really quick on a trip that long.

So - wish me good luck on the trip and send along any snack ideas for the trip itself or to have at the hotel!


----------



## JacksLilWench

bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, I was going to go to the gym, but I was just walking around campus doing some errands, and my knee still doesn't feel quite right. I think it would be better not to aggravate it.



My knees have been bothering me a LOT lately too- I think it might have something to do with change in seasons   The two things that work WONDERS for me is heat patches and ibprofuen.  The heat wraps work really well, and the heat patches with the sticky on the back are good too- those just have a tendency to "un-stick" so you have to wrap it with an Ace bandage.  And ibprofuen is safe for your liver.  I take one every four-six hours.  Hope this helps!  I know when your knees are out, you don't feel like doing anything!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

buzz5985 said:


> Probably didn't help that I came home and made SB gazpacho, huge salad, did a white wash, put the dishes away, dragged the dog out.  Think the boys would hear the vacum??   Better not chance it.
> 
> Good Night!!!
> 
> Janis



wow Janis you got alot done last night.  No wonder you couldnt unwind.



my3princes said:


> Good morning.  I so didn't want to get up this morning.  Oh well, got to get the work day started if I want to get it done.  I have a lunch meeting today so that will complicate my eating plan.  Hopefully there is something there that will work into my plan.  Tonight I need to pack the camper for the weekend.  It's supposed to be cold so I guess we won't need shorts or bathing suits.  Trying to decide if I need to pack the parkas



Yes we are getting quite a temp change here too.  It goes from one end of the spectrum to the other.



donac said:


> Two mornings in a row that I have done some stretching.  It is not much but it is a start.  Yesterday I did 9000 steps and the day before I did 10500 steps.  For those of you who don't have a pedometer you should get one.  ON a bad day I get in 5000 steps and on a good day I get 12000 to 15000 steps.  I lost my last one in May and replaced it a couple of weeks ago.  It takes a while to get used to putting it in your pocket every morning but it is a good indication of how much you are moving each day.  I had cafeteria duty a couple of  years ago and if it is done well I got in 1000 steps in the 20 minutes walking around checking out tables.
> 
> I don't know what today is going to bring.  I have my first math team meeting this afternoon.  We are supposed to mow my fil's lawn this week but we haven't done it yet.  I won't do it tomorrow because I have yoga and we can't do it Friday, Sat or Sun.  I keep telling myself that dh should be talking about this since it is his dad but he never does.
> 
> Off to get dressed for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Wow great job on the steps dona.  If you didnt see the movie My big fat greek wedding you at least need to hear this quote.  "The man is the head of the family but the women is the neck that turns the head". Isnt that so true.



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*
> 
> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!
> 
> BRB with some replies.



Woohoo on those 4 lbs wowza!!!!!  Good for you.  I am definitely going to play around with MY fitness pal and learn how to use it.

My woohoo was completing the 5.5 mile leg of my marathon relay I did on sunday.  It was pretty but none the less I did it. Woohoo.




JacksLilWench said:


> I signed up for a SparkPeople account last night- whoo-hoo!!  I haven't been as motivated lately, because I've been so busy!  I started another part-time job this week (same hospital, different department) and I've been so focused on all the goodies I get to eat when I leave for WDW in FOUR DAYS!   An obscene amount of food is about to happen, and I'm so glad I get to come right back into a challenge.  I will definitely need it!!
> 
> PS: My SP name is Kcourts- come find me!



Wow 4 days to your trip.  How exciting.  



keenercam said:


> Anyway, I have now had 8 totally on-plan days in a row.  I have logged all of my food faithfully every single day. I have also worked out every single day and logged that time.  I have remained within my calorie goal for every single day for those 8 days.  All of that is a huge  for me.  The scale is also showing I am down a good amount since my first weigh-in last Tuesday.  I am hoping that by the time I weigh in on Friday for this challenge it will still be looking very good.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



I think this is even more of a woohoo for you since part of those 8 days you were in disney right?  Even if I am remembering wrong you still are awesome.  Keep up the good work.



bellebookworm9 said:


> [Thanks to everyone who wished me well on my test-the grades were just posted and I got an 85. Not too bad, considering the class average was an 83.74 and the highest score was a 92. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Wow great score!!!!  Congrats.



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!  Why does it always seem like when you really try to get things moving in the right direction, something happens to hinder you??  I jumped on plan, exercising, drinking water, doing HH - doing all the right things, and then I got this killer headache!!  I have neck problems, every so often my neck "goes out" and I get a headache for a couple days until it rights itself.  When I was exercising consistently, the neck was great - I am figuring that beginning to exercise again is what caused the problem - but if I keep up with exercising, it will help - does that make sense?  Also, I have greatly cut down on diet soda (I have been drinking out of the same 24 oz. bottle since Sunday), so I am lacking caffeine in my system as well.   But I am trying to read along, and keep myself on track because it would be soooo easy to eat something comforting and curl up with my blankie right about now.  Hopefully by tomorrow I can post that I fought through the pain and stuck with it!



That stinks.  I hope you feel much better soon!



disneycr8zy said:


> Asking for good thoughts and ideas...
> 
> Road tripping this weekend with my mother - 6 to 7 hours to Rochester, MN for my cousins wedding.  My mom is not a 'eat in the hotel room' person even though I'd be perfectly happy to grab some yogurt, cheese, and fruit.  She will want to go out for every meal (sit down meal each time) and she won't go by herself.  I'm hoping to hook her up with some other family members so that I don't have to go out for every meal.  The hotel has both a workout room and a pool so I think I've got my exercise covered, plus there is a Y less than 5 mins away.
> 
> My biggest issue will be the drive itself.  I like to snack  on road trips (popcorn, chips, hot tamales, chocolate) - it keeps at least one hand moving and helps keep me awake (especially the hot tamales).  Obviously I'd like to change up the snacks to be more appropriate for what I'm trying to do.  I already know that I'll make my own (healthy pop) popcorn before we go but need more ideas.  I don't mind raw veggies but the carrots and green pepper and celery get old really quick on a trip that long.
> 
> So - wish me good luck on the trip and send along any snack ideas for the trip itself or to have at the hotel!




I would definitely pick things low calorie and put them into those small ziplock snack bags.  Have a snack every hour....it will give you something to look forward too.  things like carrots, grapes, 100 cal pack snack item, granola bar, trail mix (homemade), twizzler.  I am also a not eat in the room kinda person but if you are forced to go out try to plan ahead of time what you could order.  Good luck with the trip!

**********************************************************Ok So I already broke my vow of posting daily...ooops.  Life is just crazy busy and I do find that when it does get so busy with so much stuff to do the one thing that I slack on is myself.  I now need to just make it a priority again.  So here I am!!!!!  

I will be honest and saying I have not altered any of my bad habits this week excluding getting a 5.5 mile run in on sunday (I did a leg of a marathon relay on a team from my sons school)  I really need to get some focus.  I am going to try the my fitness pal app on my phone and hopefully that will help me get back on track.  I am also quite inspired by all of you.


----------



## keenercam

Lindsay - You totally rock! Congratulations on your leg of the relay.  Your accomplishment is even more impressive since I know your life is so crazy busy.  

Thanks for remembering that 2 of those 8 on-plan days were in WDW.  I am so proud that I was able to stay on plan while I was there, especially since I was solo.  It would have been so easy to just sleep in and to eat whatever I wanted. Instead, I got up each morning and went for a long walk and even did some running intervals in the last mile of Sunday morning's outing.  And I didn't eat constantly.  Of course, that part is somewhat easier if someone else isn't eager to eat certain places, and it was easier because there were no buffets on my agenda.  But, overall, because of my massive calorie burns with walking, running and swimming laps, it was not impossible to stay on track.    I must say, though, that I am incredibly impressed with all the healthy food options that were available at my resort: yogurt, fruit cup, carrots & celery, microwave meals, apples, bananas, oranges, etc.  I LOVED feeling like I was completely in control. 

Now, when I go back for the Wine & Dine 1/2 marathon weekend (Howard is running it), I am sure it will be much harder to stay on plan, but I do intend to walk a gazillion miles to give me a calorie cushion.  :


----------



## happysummer

Hi I was wondering if I ca join this thread. I lost 10 pounds and still have another 60 to go.


----------



## RedRosePrincess

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



I was feeling a little down yesterday and just wanted to crawl into bed when I got home from work even though I had a 30 minute jog/walk scheduled. I rested for a little bit and then got on the treadmill and did my 30 minutes.  I would have prefered to get outside but I got home too late to walk outside. I felt good that I did at least that 30 minutes and didn't make any excuses. 

I stepped on the scale this morning and was down 2 pounds.  It's always a great way to start the day and I got to update the ticker in my signature! My goal is to lose 20 pounds during the challenge and I have already completed 10% of the goal!


----------



## ougrad86

I ran into this on WW today - it is totally in line with what I said yesterday - what alot of us said - about finding time for exercise.  These are from people doing weight watchers and what they have come up with.  It has some really good suggestions.  That supermarket one - I could probably fit that in easy - Carol

At-Work Tricks 
We have "push up o'clock" at work. At the top of the hour everyone leaves their desk and we do either crunches, pushups or squats. It's made a HUGE difference in my definition! Carlene L.** 

I travel quite a bit, so using my body to move instead of elevators, escalators and people movers is key. On a typical day of travel I can make up 10-12 points of activity using my layover time to briskly walk an airport concourse. Tim M.** 

I bought a ThighMaster and use it at work while sitting at my desk. Shelly L.** 

I go out for 10-15 minute walks during my break at work, two to three times a day. I also get off the bus one stop before I have to. --MARKLAR41* 

At-Home Tips 
Its a twist on a drinking game: Instead of drinking when you hear a certain word, my friends and I do sit-ups or push-ups when the word of the day is spoken. Sapphire S.** 

I throw dinner in the oven to cook for 35 minutes and then get my workout in. As soon as Im finished, dinner is ready. -LAURENMOL* 

I do standing yoga poses while waiting for the tea kettle. I call it Kitchen Yoga. Patricia R.** 

I lift dumbbells while talking to family and friends on the phone. - FIDDLERSBRIDE2B* 

While drying and styling my hair I do squats, lunges, kicks and pretend to hula hoop. Anne B.** 

Anytime Acts 
I started carrying a 2 lb. weight around in my computer bag. Then I upgraded to 5 lbs! Just put some foam rubber around it to protect your computer. LVITBEHIND* 

I joined a recreational sand volleyball league with my friends, so my exercise time is also my "hanging out" time. That way I always have fun while getting in activity. --SWANSONG333* 

While the kids are swimming in the pool I walk and exercise in the water. Its a great workout! Janelle M.** 

My son has football practice 3x a week. Instead of just sitting and watching, I do a 5k. -Neco2424*** 

I briskly walk up all rows of the supermarket before starting shopping. You can usually log a mile at most markets. kmcballet


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Wednesday 9-14-11  WoHOo Moments...

I realized that my knit shorts and some tops were not streched out from the wash, I've lost enough inches so they are loose on me.  I really didn't get that at first because the scale wasn't going down as fast as I like.

I also realized just how mch money in CC and medical debt we've paid off this yr.  I think it's now about $18K we paid off !


----------



## jaelless

I just got my prizes for summer's healthy habits and they are so neat. Thanks to CC for going above and beyond with the Healthy Habits. It is really appreciated.

Getting the treats in the mail was my second woohoo moment of the week


----------



## lovetoscrap

Popping in to say Hi!  Been busy, but been staying on plan.  I got a bunch of photos printed today for the crop I am having this weekend.  CVS has 10 cent prints right now so I took advantage and got about 225 photos printed.

Had to go to the store today, much as I have been trying to avoid it.  Got a bunch of stuff I needed but the fresh fruits and veggies were  .  Sent DH to another store to get stuff but he said they weren't all that great there either.

Going to try to do some reading back.  My foot is killing me and because I was limping through my shopping trip I think I pulled something in my calf on the other leg.    So it looks like I am grounded on the couch for the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## lisah0711

I'm enjoying reading everyone's woo hoo moments today!  



Rose&Mike said:


> This article was in my inbox last week. I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> It's a blog about "The Mystery of Motivation."
> 
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=4426279



Great article, *Rose!*  Thanks for sharing! 



mikamah said:


> This is going to be my line for the day, and hope to keep it up through the fall challenge.
> If we feed the positive in our lives, it gets bigger. The cycle is now made up of health, strength, and energy.



Love this!  

*aamomma,* hope that you are feeling better soon!  

*disneycr8zy* safe travels!  



happysummer said:


> Hi I was wondering if I ca join this thread. I lost 10 pounds and still have another 60 to go.



 *happysummer!*  Of course you can join!  Please PM your starting weight to dvccruiser76.  Also, read the first page of the thread, if you haven't already, for info on how the challenge works.  Thanks for joining us and good luck!


----------



## lisah0711

lovetoscrap said:


> Popping in to say Hi!  Been busy, but been staying on plan.



Hi *LTS!*   Sorry about the leg.   Hope a day on the couch fixes you right back up.  Good chance to work on those pics!


----------



## ougrad86

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



I've had a couple this week - I've lost weight and got to test my willpower several times - and won!  Figured out how to add the sign for the contest and a new weight ticker side-by-side - never knew how to get them side by side before!  It was nice to see the scales drop this morning after three days of not budging!  Plus being able to read all the posts from everyone on this board - it is so nicer than trying to lose weight on my own.

Been on a high all week about losing weight and feeling better with the way I'm eating (healthy), and that I will be able to continue - keep seeing myself at Universal and Disney on a tear next April!  So it is not a moment, but a Woo Hoo that keeps going !


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Well, I can't think of any big wahoo moments. Kinda sad. I've been doing good with my exercising. Today I am sooo tired. The weather forecast was for much cooler weather so I decided to not get up and go to the Y. Instead I walked my 3 miles with my buddy then came home, changed, and ran my 3.27 mile route. I wasn't interested in my time, I just wanted to run that amount because I'm trying to get back on track after 2 weeks off. My time was abysmal, but I made it!  And I had a stranger in a car who saw me plodding along and had to wait while I crossed the driveway. I sprinted and was a bit surprised when she hadn't gone, but she waited until I was beside her and said "Good Job!" Very nice. Made my day.  Then I had to go to work where I am on my feet for 3 hours straight. I was so happy to come home and kick my feet up! 

Almost time to take DS1 to his physical therapy. Gretchen, his knee problem stems from a tight hamstring. Just one more thing to think about for your knee!  

Have a good evening, Losers!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Yucky cold virus got brought to me in some form.  Either last Wednesday working with the Pre Ker's at church or Zoe or my friend's kiddos on Sunday. Based on the encrusted nose her littlest one had I'm guessing that was my host.   She's too cute to be mad at for it.  She's the one with me in the other photo from the game. 

I slept off quite a bit of the fatigue last night.  Just a scratchy throat but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Similasan cold and mucus relief. I haven't had much appetite today but Gatorade will be my biggest calorie stuff going on for today.  I had tuna sandwich and some sliced cucumbers and grape tomatoes on the side for lunch.  A few minutes ago nothing sounded good except some of my dark chocolate which I shared with my mom and a glass of almond milk. Sloppy joes are already made for dinner. I made it last night while I made spaghetti to save time.  I think we will have salad and brussel sprouts(well my brother and I will have those, I can't convince Zoe to eat them but she had tried to once) with it.

Too fatigued for much exercise.  The new bp pill does some of that but this cold has doubled it. They shocked the pool today so hopefully Friday we can swim if storms don't come mess it right back up with dust.  

Trying to remember to note when things like my dizzy/lightheaded spell yesterday afternoon happened so I can compare the sodium on those days. That day I happened to have eaten 2 frozen chimichangas full of sodium.  I'll address that with my Dr. she may put me back on a water pill though I will just try to avoid that type stuff and rely on my produce. Its just so easy to heat up that stuff over cut up veggies for my salads.  I bought it to feed more to my friends son.


----------



## kollerbear

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!* =



I've had a few Woo Hoo moments this week so far! I agree with a few of you in that finding this board was definitely one of them! Another was making the Be Our Guest meal-- I made Roasted Pears with Chevre Chaud, Tempeh Au Vin, and Hot Chocolate Fudge Cakes (from Cooking Light)... and I stayed on plan for the day! I think it was the first time I've had a proper dessert in my plan in like, 6 weeks.  It was really great.

I also just found out today that I got into a professional development Fellowship that I'm REALLY excited about!!!  It's something I'll be a part of while I continue to work full-time, and will consist of meeting other NYC nonprofit community members, getting paired with a mentor in my field of interest, going to seminars about the public service field, and learning about graduate school opportunities! I'm REALLY excited and proud--I applied 2 years ago and was rejected, so I guess I just needed more experience. 

This is the first professional boost I've had in a while, and while I'm really excited about it I'm also realizing that I have until the beginning of November to lose a little more weight and buy at least a few pieces towards a more professional wardrobe, since I'm going to be meeting so many people who could have an impact on my grad. school and career!!! My personal appearance is something I've really let slip... partly because of the money, and partly because I just don't think things look good on me. I even wear glasses that are a little chipped... I'll have to go to the opthamologist to get more contacts or replace my glasses. So much to do!!!


----------



## tigger813

Had to share this funny happening.

All 4 of us are in Pottermore.

I am a Slytherin
Ash is a Gryffindor
Brian is a Ravenclaw
Izzie is a Hufflepuff

This should be fun!

Going to break down and have two slices of pizza! I walked 3-4 miles tonight! Really fast!!! I'm exhausted!!!!


----------



## my3princes

Why is it that days are so long and nights fly by?  Tomorrow is my friday and it can't go by fast enough.  I haven't even packed for the weekend yet.  I did pick up the materials to finish the kids costumes and got the foam cut out for their accessories.  DH helped and then he spray painted them for me.  The kids have school on Friday so I will have time to get some things done then.  I do need to bake tomorrow night though as I need to put the kitty litter cake together on friday.

QOTD:  I weighed in on Friday and turned in my weight   I also bought and am using  a notebook to log what I eat.


----------



## jimmduck

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today's QOTD is another shameless copying of sparkpeople from something they do on their Facebook feed -- no I could not coach without it!
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*
> 
> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!
> 
> BRB with some replies.



Good positive question.

Been several:

a)  Started my WISH journal and program as planned.

b)  Writing in journal every day so far.

c)   Stayed away from Coldstone Creamery and chocolate cake today (both are fine but were just not on the plan today)

d)    Got coffee and only coffee tonight.

e)    Have been reading the thread, doing HH and answering QOTD so far in this challenge.

Have a magical day guys.

The real challenge for me is weigh in day - the scale is stressful for me - kind of like dangling the keys in front of Scar's face

But I don't have to think of that tonight.

Linda


----------



## kollerbear

Zoesmama03 said:


> Yucky cold virus got brought to me in some form.



Me too!!! I hope we feel better soon! I think it's the change in the season. Also, it was so smart to cook two dinners at once... I should definitely try that!



jaelless said:


> my woohoo moment this week is I scored a bunch of Disney themed halloween decorations. Even a scarecrow mickey and minnie. My lil princess is a bit leery of halloween (she is 2) so the Disney stuff is helping ease her into one of my favorite holidays.



I was just thinking how great sewing will be for making your little girl's Halloween costumes!!! Have you thought about trying something out for this year? I bet there are some super simple patterns out there... and she's probably too young to be disappointed if it doesn't turn out just like the pattern...



lisah0711 said:


> A pedometer is another thing Jeff Galloway recommends for increasing that activity.  Once you get the "active" part down then there will be time for fine tuning for the "right" workout or increasing it.  I have an Omron pedometer that you just slip in your pocket that I got from Amazon.



This is such a good point. You know, I had such a great epiphany thanks to this... I realized that the reason that reducing my calories was so easy and natural for me is that I was already in the habit with my DBF to plan our meals each week and bring our lunches into work (to save time and money). All I had to do was change the type and amount of food I was preparing, but the habits were already firmly in place. The same thing could work with exercise--I think that if I get into the routine of making the time for a workout, putting on my clothes, and going outside and doing _something_, I will be able to focus on the type and amount of the workout later, once the habit's already in place. I can't explain to you how excited this makes me, to be able to realize why I was successful in one thing, and realize how I can apply that to working out, too!!! Thank you!!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I know that sometimes it's caused by the shoes being too tight, but I'm normally pretty good about that. Part of why I was so worried is because that hadn't yet happened on the elliptical, only on the treadmill. I could go to the health center, but I've heard not so great things about them-I'd prefer to just wait and go home to see my own doctor. The scariest thing is that it could be from my hip; my dad had a condition in both hips where the ball doesn't line up with the socket correctly and he needed a double hip replacement. It's genetic, and sometimes I suspect I might have it too, but even if I do, they won't do a replacement because I'm too young.



Congratulations on your test, Gertrude, and I'm glad you decided to give your knee a break today. You should ask your dad if his doctors or PTs ever gave him any advice to lessen the pain before he had his surgery. (I got some knowledge about my knee condition from my sister this way, since we have identical issues that we got from our mom.) One thing that people recommended to me to help reduce my knee pain was to use a foam roller to stretch out my IT band (the connector between your hip and your knee). This was SUPER painful to do because it was so tight (but painful in the way a REALLY GOOD MASSAGE gets at that muscle that really needs help), but unfortunately it didn't actually reduce my pain much. But if your problem has to do with your hip, this might be nice. It certainly shouldn't do any harm, anyway.

Are there any yoga classes at your college? Good yoga instructors will ask if anyone has any physical problems, and if you tell them your knee is hurting, they can offer great modifications with props through the flow (bring a towel to put under your knee for some poses). It is a great way to protect your knee under the eyes of a pro and still get some physical activity in. 



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!  Why does it always seem like when you really try to get things moving in the right direction, something happens to hinder you??  I jumped on plan, exercising, drinking water, doing HH - doing all the right things, and then I got this killer headache!!  I have neck problems, every so often my neck "goes out" and I get a headache for a couple days until it rights itself.  When I was exercising consistently, the neck was great - I am figuring that beginning to exercise again is what caused the problem - but if I keep up with exercising, it will help - does that make sense?  Also, I have greatly cut down on diet soda (I have been drinking out of the same 24 oz. bottle since Sunday), so I am lacking caffeine in my system as well.   But I am trying to read along, and keep myself on track because it would be soooo easy to eat something comforting and curl up with my blankie right about now.  Hopefully by tomorrow I can post that I fought through the pain and stuck with it!



  Oh no!! I hope you feel better soon. And I am impressed that you are cutting down on diet soda... That is my last indulgent habit and I know it won't go without a real knock-down drag-out fight!!! 



disneycr8zy said:


> My biggest issue will be the drive itself.  I like to snack  on road trips (popcorn, chips, hot tamales, chocolate) - it keeps at least one hand moving and helps keep me awake (especially the hot tamales).  Obviously I'd like to change up the snacks to be more appropriate for what I'm trying to do.  I already know that I'll make my own (healthy pop) popcorn before we go but need more ideas.  I don't mind raw veggies but the carrots and green pepper and celery get old really quick on a trip that long.



I'm trying to think of foods that are filling and low-cal... Rice cakes? Wasa bread? You could pre-pack yourself a calorie-controlled portion of Reduced Fat chips? Finn Crisp? OH those Skinny Cow chocolate bars? (just as a treat for one snack... they are delish!) Berries are also really low calorie. Melon, too, but much harder to eat while driving. Peanut butter on saltines? Raw veggies with hummus or low-fat sour cream to dip them in? Chocolate graham crackers? I agree with the PP, just pick a few of these snacks that sound good to you and make yourself some calorie-controlled portions for yourself so that you don't need to think about limiting yourself while you're on the road.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I also realized just how mch money in CC and medical debt we've paid off this yr.  I think it's now about $18K we paid off !


 That is_ so impressive_. Congratulations!!!


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011: Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday! Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!


My woo hoo moment is definitely finding this BL group! Everyone is so inspiring and positive! Thank you.  My other woo hoo moment is tracking everything I've eaten since I weighed in Friday. I am so proud of myself and feel so much better eating healthier and exercising.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



My  moment is I had today off from work, and I managed to travel 2 hrs each way to the L. L. Bean flagship store in Maine with my dh, dad and smom, and eat a healthy lunch! They all had chowder and fried clams, I had a lobster roll - and I only at the lobster filling! 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

Thanks for all the advice about my hip/knee/foot. I'll definitely take all of that into consideration.*Kollerbear, *I'm waiting for yoga to start. I've never done it before but am hoping to get into it this year.

My eating today was not so good and my stomach was just queasy all day.

I rented a Hertz on Demand car to go to the grocery store tonight. That was an experience all in itself. The Jeep Patriot wouldn't start so I was able to switch to the Chevy Cruze - which wouldn't go over 30 mph.  But we made it to the store and back in one piece. I bought club packs of ground beef and chicken breasts and separated them into easy to grab packs. I also bought a ton of fruits and veggies and have picked out several recipes to make and freeze, including the pasta that Laura posted the other day.


----------



## lovetoscrap

kollerbear said:


> Oh gosh, reading this question this morning really put my head in a daydream all day!!! I'm coming down with a cold and I really need a day to just relax. So since this day is by definition in my Fantasyland, let's say I'm at the Polynesian (which I could afford only in my Fantasyland), lounging in a hammock with the DBF and an adult beverage that tastes like pinapple, coconut, and maraschino cherries. Later in the day, because we're still in Fantasyland, I would get a massage at the Grand Floridian (which is open, because it's my Fantasyland) and have dinner with the DBF at Victoria and Albert's.
> 
> Man, I should never go to Disney World in reality, my Fantasyland Disney World is fabulous! (And so _affordable_...)



I LOVE your Fantasyland Disney World!  Can I come with you on this trip?  



pershing said:


> I would like to join the Fall challenge. Is it too late? I just started South Beach yesterday.


  Glad you made it over here.   I love having another SBer!



pjlla said:


> Welcome aboard!  I know LTS has  probably already checked in with you to talk about SB, but I know a bit about it myself.  I kind of created my own South Beach/Weight Watchers hybrid diet a few months ago, so I've done some reading about SB.  I'd be happy to help if you have any questions.


  You know me so well. . . .
Are you still doing your WW/SB plan?



DopeyDame said:


> Also, I had a trainer at the gym once tell me that if anyone has the energy (physical and mental) to even notice what you're doing, let alone snicker or make comments, than that means that THEY are clearly not focused on their workout and are the ones that deserve the snickers.  People who are really working out couldn't care less what people look like around them.


   I love this, what a great way to think.



trinaweena said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern about gma, she is still at the hospital waiting to be see but looks like she will be physically fine. thanks for all your thoughts, today has been a trying day but i still mananged to stay on plan, run 2.5 miles, get all my hmwk done, and work. I'm exhasuted. Its really time for bed now


Just wanted to give you a   Great job staying on plan and exercising with all that you have going on.  Continued good thoughts for your Grandma. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*


I have stayed on plan most days this week and am already down a bit.  Hopefully I can get at least a good 1-2 pound loss.  My meals are planned for the rest of the week so hopefully I can stay on the wagon.

I didn't get the QOTD for Tuesday Quoted but wanted to put in my excuse-- I am just NOT motivated.   With my physical issues there is not much I really can do and really it has to be done at the gym on their machines.  Going to the gym means leaving my house.  I have a lot of trouble getting motivated to leave my nice comfortable, quiet house to go.  The fact that I am pretty happy with my loss just with good eating means that I have even less motivation to go.  And I HATE to sweat!  

Those are my excuses and I am sticking to them. . . . . 



jaelless said:


> my woohoo moment this week is I scored a bunch of Disney themed halloween decorations. Even a scarecrow mickey and minnie. My lil princess is a bit leery of halloween (she is 2) so the Disney stuff is helping ease her into one of my favorite holidays.


Where did you get it????? 



keenercam said:


> Anyway, I have now had 8 totally on-plan days in a row.  I have logged all of my food faithfully every single day. I have also worked out every single day and logged that time.  I have remained within my calorie goal for every single day for those 8 days.  All of that is a huge  for me.  The scale is also showing I am down a good amount since my first weigh-in last Tuesday.  I am hoping that by the time I weigh in on Friday for this challenge it will still be looking very good.


What a great bunch of Woo-Hoos!!! 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD Wednesday 9-14-11  WoHOo Moments...
> 
> I realized that my knit shorts and some tops were not streched out from the wash, I've lost enough inches so they are loose on me.  I really didn't get that at first because the scale wasn't going down as fast as I like.
> 
> I also realized just how mch money in CC and medical debt we've paid off this yr.  I think it's now about $18K we paid off !



Another AWESOME group of Woo-Hoos!!    I was so excited to have to go and buy a belt-- and be able to find one that fit--during the Spring BL.   Keep a hand on those shorts, you don't want to have a wardrobe malfunction!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Well, I can't think of any big wahoo moments. Kinda sad.* I've been doing good with my exercising.* Today I am sooo tired. The weather forecast was for much cooler weather so I decided to not get up and go to the Y. *Instead I walked my 3 miles* with my buddy then came home, changed, *and ran my 3.27 mile route*. I wasn't interested in my time, I just wanted to run that amount because I'm trying to get back on track after 2 weeks off. My time was abysmal, but* I made it!*  And I had a stranger in a car who saw me plodding along and had to wait while I crossed the driveway. I sprinted and was a bit surprised when she hadn't gone, but she waited until I was beside her and* said "Good Job!" Very nice. *Made my day.  Then I had to go to work where I am on my feet for 3 hours straight. I was so happy to come home and kick my feet up!


I see a whole bunch of Woo-Hoo moments!


----------



## cclovesdis

I didn't mean to go MIA. I apologize. I did try to post on Monday night, but alas, the Poof Fairy paid me a visit and it was getting late.  Last night, I went to WW and by the time I got home, the pillow was calling my name. 

My  moment was being down 3.8 lbs at WW! I am also on top of tracking and I exercised on Monday night! I actually made it to the gym. I'd like to give a  to my neighbor who called and asked if I wanted to go with her! Made it so much easier to get there!

Work has been very busy. Three weeks ago and two weeks ago, I worked 45 hours each week. Last week, I worked 45.5 hours, and this week, I will end up working at least 46.5 hours. I am saving my money for a potential down payment on a condo closer to work. There aren't a lot of options though, so it will probably be a while, or I may decide to rent an apartment. I'm still thinking things out and will be at least thru the winter.

My exercise excuses are anything and everything. The one I use most often is "too tired." I have been reading a lot about how exercising leads to more energy, which is giving me motivation to exercise more and more. 

Kathy:  for good news! Glad to hear things are going well. And, I'm like Gretchen. I only have one side effect from my meds and it is a positive: a better chance of sleeping through the night...and still waking up "in case" ;. I also had the side effect of the typical weight loss immediately after starting it, but I can't complain about that one either.

Trina: Hope things are looking up for your grandmother. 

Cam:  and  for your resiliency!

Gretchen: Awesome job on your test!  And, WTG for going to the grocery store and getting your house so healthy! Love that you are getting in so much exercise, especially since so much of it is natural (and paid ). 

Pamela: Thank you for your thoughtful words. I have been trying to talk to my mother. Maybe it will be easier when I get the results of my blood test. I can only hope. I did spend some time shopping for foods I can eat today. Rice flour is such a common, and from what I've heard, a good, substitute for wheat flour. I will continue my search. I did make some delicious GF blueberry muffins on Sunday. I did not add any sugar and they tasted great.  (My parents didn't quite agree. )

To All: Thanks for your unending support!

Well, it is past my bedtime. Lisa, I'm with you. I loved reading all of your  moments. It was a positive end to a pretty miserable "hump" day. And, I joined myfitnesspal. I am cclovesdis. 

Have a great rest of your 1st week!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lovetoscrap said:


> I was so excited to have to go and buy a belt-- and be able to find one that fit--during the Spring BL.   Keep a hand on those shorts, you don't want to have a wardrobe malfunction!



I have a real issue with belts. The belt I had "broke" - it was a double sided "leather" one and the sides had started to separate. I went to get another one and the extra large has to be put on the very last hook and could probably be tighter, but the large was about 4 inches too short. 



cclovesdis said:


> My  moment was being down 3.8 lbs at WW! I am also on top of tracking and I exercised on Monday night! I actually made it to the gym. I'd like to give a  to my neighbor who called and asked if I wanted to go with her! Made it so much easier to get there!
> 
> Gretchen:  Love that you are getting in so much exercise, especially since so much of it is natural (and paid ).
> 
> Pamela: Thank you for your thoughtful words. I have been trying to talk to my mother. Maybe it will be easier when I get the results of my blood test. I can only hope. I did spend some time shopping for foods I can eat today. Rice flour is such a common, and from what I've heard, a good, substitute for wheat flour. I will continue my search. I did make some delicious GF blueberry muffins on Sunday. I did not add any sugar and they tasted great.  (My parents didn't quite agree. )



Great job on the loss! 

I'm assuming you are referring to my tour guiding with the natural exercise and being paid? Unfortunately, that is only a volunteer position, but hey, it's still good exercise! 

Good luck talking to your mom, I hope she comes around. And I think no sugar is an acquired taste. I've been eating no sugar added applesauce, sherbet, and yogurt. The sherbet and yogurt are sweetened with sucralose, which I used to be able to taste in stuff and I hated it. I can't really taste it in the sherbet anymore, and although I can taste it in the yogurt, it's not as overwhelmingly gross like it used to be.


----------



## trinaweena

*Gretchen* Congrats on your grade!!  Better wait on the workout in your knee is hurting you!
===
Today i woke up feeling so exhausted and made the decision to skip the gym tonight. I'm not sure how i feel about that now because I ate some crap today that im no proud of.  But tomorrow is a new day, and im back on track.  I'm just so tired lately and im only halfway through my week.

grandma is back at the hospital with chest pains. im just trying to stay on track and not think about it. this sounds bad but i feel like i dont even have time to think about it. i dont know. doing my best to stay on track, hope everyone is haveing a good week


----------



## jaelless

*lovetoscrap* I actually found the Disney decorations at Walgreens when I was picking up some meds. They had Mickey and Minnie scarecrows, a Mickey fiber optic ghost, mickey and minnie light up pumpkins, and then other little toys for her to play with.

*kollerbear* I have actually already got her's and my costumes planned. She has this full body, delux Mickey Mouse costume that I got last year that she will fit now and I am going to be Goofy. Got my hat last year so all I need to do is get the orange shirt and vest. Going to borrow DS's big shoes and I will be set.

You guy's woohoo moments are great. I am totally envious of all the weight lost. I am doing good on my diet and exercise, even trying that food diary thing, but scale is not showing it. I hate when that happens. Usually when it does that I kinda give up for a bit and sabotage myself. This time though I am not. Next year when take lil princess to disney I want to focus totally on having fun with her and not worry about fitting into the seatbelts.


----------



## buzz5985

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today's QOTD is another shameless copying of sparkpeople from something they do on their Facebook feed -- no I could not coach without it!
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*
> 
> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!
> 
> BRB with some replies.



My Woo Hoo is that I have met my activity goals for each day.  


Janis


----------



## buzz5985

buzz5985 said:


> *Coaching Schedule*
> 
> 8/26--Rose&Mike--Summer challenge ends
> 9/2--SettinSail (Shawn)--between the challenge
> 9/9--Lisah0711--New challenge begins!
> 9/16--tigger813--Tracey
> 9/23--Nancy--dumbo_buddy
> 9/30--Bellebookworm9--Gretchen
> 10/7--BernardandMissBianca--Buffy
> 10/14--JackLilWench--Kaiti
> 10/21/2011--pjlla--Pamela
> 10/28/2011--Worfiedoodles--Maria
> 11/4/2011--mikamah--Kathy
> 11/11/2011--donac--Dona
> 11/18/2011
> 11/25/2011
> 12/2/2011
> 12/9/2011--jaelless--Jenni
> 12/16/2011



I am still looking for coaches for the above dates.  If you are interested please PM me. 

Janis


----------



## akhaloha

*QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*   


My Woo Hoo moment this week is that I finally started exercising again!


----------



## baby1disney

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today's QOTD is another shameless copying of sparkpeople from something they do on their Facebook feed -- no I could not coach without it!
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*
> 
> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!
> 
> Well..I've had a good week so far!! Got to see my brother and met his fiancé. His fiancé is really sweet and a good looking guy. (Yes my brother is gay) also one of my brothers friends told me that he's had a crush on me for awhile now. He's not my type at all..but he's a very sweet guy and we had lunch together today and it was a great time..all four of us!!
> 
> My son is having a great week at school!!! I've worked out for about 10-15 mins this week because that's about all the time I've had so far this week..but I'm going to get some time in tomorrow!! And I have another date this week!!! I'm so happy that I don't know what to do with myself!! I've never had this much attention from guys before and it's kinda
> weird!! Lol
> 
> It's great to see everyone doing what they can and I'm sorry for all the illnesses and hospitalizations that's going on. Sending you all some
> so that everything can get better!!!!


----------



## baby1disney

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today's QOTD is another shameless copying of sparkpeople from something they do on their Facebook feed -- no I could not coach without it!
> 
> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*
> 
> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Well..I've had a good week so far!! Got to see my brother and met his fiancé. His fiancé is really sweet and a good looking guy. (Yes my brother is gay) also one of my brothers friends told me that he's had a crush on me for awhile now. He's not my type at all..but he's a very sweet guy and we had lunch together today and it was a great time..all four of us!!
> 
> My son is having a great week at school!!! I've worked out for about 10-15 mins this week because that's about all the time I've had so far this week..but I'm going to get some time in tomorrow!! And I have another date this week!!! I'm so happy that I don't know what to do with myself!! I've never had this much attention from guys before and it's kinda
> weird!! Lol
> 
> It's great to see everyone doing what they can and I'm sorry for all the illnesses and hospitalizations that's going on. Sending you all some
> so that everything can get better!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## baby1disney

Sorry for double posting!! My iPhone is being stupid right now!! Ugh!!


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

I can't believe that it is morning.  I had a rotten night sleep last night.  Around 1 last night a skunk must have been spooked because all I could smell in the bedroom was skunk.  An hour later my knee was bothering me and my stomach was bothering me so I had to get up and get some tums.  When I finally woke up I could barely swallow since my throat is so sore.  I hope tonight is better.  At least I have yoga tonight so that will relax me before I go to bed.

QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011: Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday! Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week! 

After yoga tonight I will have exercised 4 days in a row.  I know yesterday I walked over 9000 step.  I had 9000 steps before we went to mow fil's lawn yesterday.

Off to get dressed.  I need to go in early because it is the Birthday Breakfast for our school's sunshine committee.  We do it once a month and I help set up before school.  It is also Pay Day we haven't had a pay check since June so we are very excited here in the house. (No teachers don't get paid during the summer)

Have a happy and healthy day everyone.


----------



## aamomma

Good morning, everyone!  Thanks for the get well wishes!  I am up and have already exercised today!!!  The headache is 99% gone - just a little twinge of soreness in my neck.  I still managed to eat ok yesterday, but didn't get any exercise in, or enough water.  But I'm raring to go today!!  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!  

*Gretchen*- Thanks for sharing about your family and meds.  I know in my head that most people don't have the side effects, but sometimes my head is not on straight.    Congrats on the great grade!!

*CC*-Thanks for sharing too.  I think your idea to buy a condo is fabulous, and really it is a great time to do that.  I bought a condo at auction when I was 26, in 1991, which was at the bottom of the real estate crash at that time.  It had tripled in value over 13 years and when michael was 2, I was able to sell it, and buy our house.  I would never have been able to afford a house if not for that down payment.  A condo is a great investment, and at the time my mortgage and fees were less than rent would have been, and all the interest was tax deductible, so that saved even more.  Good luck with your decision.  I know you will do what is right for you.  

 pixie dust for all who are feeling under the weather, and need a boost.  Hope today finds you all feeling better. 

Off to work now, and then football practice and open house at school tonight.  

Have a great day!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Sorry that I was not able to get back on last night due to school open house.  

First, a couple of housekeeping matters:

Welcome to our incoming coach tomorrow, *Tracey*!   

*Tomorrow please don't forgot to PM those weights to dvccruiser76 and your HH (Healthy Habits) points to cclovesdis. ** I bet Satorifound might even still accept beginning numbers if you are doing WIN!*

And, last but not least, consider signing up for a week of coaching.  Our coaches pose the QOTD and keep the conversation moving.  It is a lot of fun and very motivating.  There is a QOTD archive to help you come up with questions and this group doesn't ever seem to run out of things to talk about!    We are fortunate that we have enough participants that we can have a different coach every week.  If you don't want to commit to a whole week let Janis know because we can split up weeks and even do a coach-of-the-day rotation sometimes.  Please PM Janis if you are interested.

*Let's talk for a minute about the week-ends.    Do you sometimes find it is harder to stay on track on the week-ends than it is during the week?  *Here is a little excerpt from an article from sparkpeople.com called "10 Tips for a Healthier Week-end." 

_We all know how it goes. You make good food choices, avoid temptations, and work out every morning only to find that on Friday or Saturday night, your willpower goes out the window. Somehow you begin noshing on chicken fingers and guzzling beer then snoozing through your Spinning class the next morning. Sound familiar?_

*1. Squeeze in a longer workout.* 
*2. Eat like it's a weekday.* 
*3. Stick to your usual sleep schedule.* 
*4. Get outdoors.* 
*5. Fuel yourself for weekday success.*
*6. Limit your drinks. *
*7. Plan for relaxation.* 
*8. Break the on-again, off-again diet mentality.*
*9. Weigh in Monday morning. *
*10. Plan for the week ahead. *

Here is the link to the entire article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=1607

Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends? 
 *  Yes 
 *  No 
 *  Not always 
 *  Other *

I've had a lot of fun coaching this week.  Thanks for all the wonderful responses!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jaelless

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *
> 
> I've had a lot of fun coaching this week.  Thanks for all the wonderful responses!
> 
> Have a great day all!



I commit as long as not working. Those work days always throw me off. I can be good all day long, but send me to work (I work 12 hr nights) and all my good intentions seem to be shot. At 2am when super tired and things calm, it is hard to not get something horrible to munch on to keep me awake. No matter how many healthy snacks I take with me, the vending machine seems to get me every time. I know it will take willpower, but at 2am my willpower seems to be asleep.

Coaching sounds fun. I am looking forward to my week.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



I do not always commit to healthy habits on the weekends.  I always find an excuse to eat that piece of cake or drink more sugar laced beverages.  However it has made it easier that DW is attempting to workout and eat betternow.  

I also wanted to say it has been great this week reading your post and realizing that we all fight the same battles with our health.

Tim


----------



## disneycr8zy

lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



For me this this question is tough.  On Fridays I 'commit' (say to myself) that I'm going to stick to my healthy habits all weekend.  On Saturdays I start off great with an extra long workout at the gym.  Usually by Saturday afternoon and college football time I'm looking for the junk food and stop tracking what I'm eating.  So while I commit to healthy habits, I don't stick to it - and that something I'm hoping to change during this challenge!


----------



## JaxJags08

Hi everyone!  I'm new to this thread and would love to join.  My weight has slowly crept up since having my 2nd baby and I think this will help me get back to where I want to be.  My baby girl is really skinny and her pediatrician has advised us to use lots of butter and give her full fat everything.  So in the process of helping her gain extra weight, I have too!   Desserts are my downfall (I love baking with my oldest DD), but I need to definitely get a handle on my portion sizes.

Looking forward to getting to know you all!



lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



I start off great, but usually have some kind of get-together by Saturday night and I fall apart.  College football starting isn't going to help matters.  Game food is hard to pass up.


----------



## kollerbear

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



Thanks for coaching this week, Lisa!

Since I've started tracking my food and calories, I've actually had a lot of success committing to healthy habits on the weekends. I don't drink as much water as I do at work (where I drink water compulsively to pass the time/in between thoughts), but I have had a lot of success in planning for the weekends during the week. My DBF and I go upstate to take care of my grandmother every weekend, and that takes about a full day, so we usually have to have our weekends pretty well scheduled by Thursday. Planning food around the trip can be tough, but I usually bring leftovers now, or know what I'm "allowed" to order from Dunkin Donuts (breakfast sandwiches and iced coffee... yum!) Social events were tough, but since I have them scheduled in advance, planning to have an "off the record" meal once a week really helps. If I know that I'm going to go out with friends to a restaurant, I'll eat smaller meals/snacks that day to prep, and often look at the menu beforehand to figure out what I'll order. I've also mostly switched to drinking Diet Coke out at bars to save money and to save calories. No one seems to have noticed so far... So far, so good!

The one habit we could definitely get out of though, is that we do get a TON of sleep on the weekends. This may not surprise anyone that I'm sleep-deprived during the week... I always seem to be the only one posting at 1:30 am...


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Didn't have a stellar day today, ended up blowing the whole day. But tomorrow will be better.
> Ds had a great meet today. Did the 5K in 24:55, down almost 1 1/2 minutes from last year. He looked really good! We dominated the race, the first 8 male runners were from our team. I think the girls won too, the top 3 and #5 were ours too.



WOOHOO to DS!  I know DD texted him to see how it went.



buzz5985 said:


> That's fine with me.  Let me know what you decide.  She could sign up for an account later on and we can make the switch.
> 
> It's 2:42 am EST.  I should be in bed, but had a hectic night at work and it seems to be taking me longer to wind down than normal.  I am on a new team that started a new project tonight and my head is spinning.  Probably didn't help that I came home and made SB gazpacho, huge salad, did a white wash, put the dishes away, dragged the dog out.  Think the boys would hear the vacum??  Better not chance it.
> 
> Good Night!!!
> 
> Janis



LOL about the vacuum comment.  I've had moments like that.... I"m up at 5 am or so, finish a work-out, and start thinking about vacuuming or something like that!  I usually try to find something quiet to do, like dusting or laundry instead!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



I created a new healthy, lowcarb recipe this week and it actually turned out good!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> I've been reading along when I can, but don't seem to find the time to post, and figured I just need to start posting, and get motivated, and hopefully motivate some others along the way, and really join in the challenge.  It is just awesome to see so many motivated people here.
> 
> I loved that article this morning, *Rose*
> This is going to be my line for the day, and hope to keep it up through the fall challenge.
> If we feed the positive in our lives, it gets bigger. The cycle is now made up of health, strength, and energy.
> Negativity is so draining, and it's hard to pull up out of it sometimes, and I'm usually a pretty positive person, so time to get moving, get motivated, be healthy and be a part of this amazing group.
> I made a meal plan for the week and am following through with it, did the shopping and stuck to the list except for some ice cream, (I'll never be perfect), and walk/ran 5 miles on monday.  Non health related, though my mental health related, Michael is tolerating his new med fine, so that is a big relief.  Thank you to everyone who thought of us and wished us well.    You guys are the best.



Glad that things are going well with Michael and his meds.  I know sometimes those things take time to get adjusted.  

And nice job to Michael's Momma on the 5 miles!  

BTW, no one, not us, not Michael, NO ONE expects perfection.... so forgive yourself for the ice cream and move on!  Have you tried the Skinny Cow ice cream cups?  THey are very $$, but excellent way to have PORTION CONTROL.  I don't mind scooping "real" ice cream for the kids if I can have a nice SC ice cream cup too!  



disneycr8zy said:


> Asking for good thoughts and ideas...
> 
> Road tripping this weekend with my mother - 6 to 7 hours to Rochester, MN for my cousins wedding.  My mom is not a 'eat in the hotel room' person even though I'd be perfectly happy to grab some yogurt, cheese, and fruit.  She will want to go out for every meal (sit down meal each time) and she won't go by herself.  I'm hoping to hook her up with some other family members so that I don't have to go out for every meal.  The hotel has both a workout room and a pool so I think I've got my exercise covered, plus there is a Y less than 5 mins away.
> 
> My biggest issue will be the drive itself.  I like to snack  on road trips (popcorn, chips, hot tamales, chocolate) - it keeps at least one hand moving and helps keep me awake (especially the hot tamales).  Obviously I'd like to change up the snacks to be more appropriate for what I'm trying to do.  I already know that I'll make my own (healthy pop) popcorn before we go but need more ideas.  I don't mind raw veggies but the carrots and green pepper and celery get old really quick on a trip that long.
> 
> So - wish me good luck on the trip and send along any snack ideas for the trip itself or to have at the hotel!



I TOTALLY understand the whole "eating out of habit" thing.... for me it is road trips and movies.  But you know what?? Who ever said that these things require food?  It is HABIT not HUNGER that has most of us eating at these times.  

Not sure what time of day you are traveling, but plan on stopping for two meals.... either something from your cooler or at a restaurant.  Have two filling, healthy meals along the way, pack one snack for each additional travel hour (so maybe 6-7 snacks).... and stick with just that one portion per hour.  One hour can be carrots, one can be pretzels (preportioned into a ziptop baggie), another one can be a baby bel cheese, then maybe an apple.  EVERYTHING should be preplanned and preportioned.  No eating from the large bag of pretzels!  Only bring what you plan to eat.... no extras!  If you are bringing along a whole cooler for the weekend, put it in the trunk where you cannot reach it unless you stop the car.  

If you need something to keep you "busy" try bringing along plenty of water bottles, decaf iced tea, thermos of coffee.... whatever.  I usually bring a few bottles of plain seltzer and stop for a decaf coffee somewhere along the road.  Grab some sugar-free gum or mints too.  

It is time to  CHANGE THE HABITS!  



happysummer said:


> Hi I was wondering if I ca join this thread. I lost 10 pounds and still have another 60 to go.



SURE!  Welcome!!  If you haven't done so already, read page 1 and send your weight, etc in to the proper folks and then just join us in the chatting!  



kollerbear said:


> I've had a few Woo Hoo moments this week so far! I agree with a few of you in that finding this board was definitely one of them! Another was making the Be Our Guest meal-- I made Roasted Pears with Chevre Chaud, Tempeh Au Vin, and Hot Chocolate Fudge Cakes (from Cooking Light)... and I stayed on plan for the day! I think it was the first time I've had a proper dessert in my plan in like, 6 weeks. It was really great.
> 
> I also just found out today that I got into a professional development Fellowship that I'm REALLY excited about!!!  It's something I'll be a part of while I continue to work full-time, and will consist of meeting other NYC nonprofit community members, getting paired with a mentor in my field of interest, going to seminars about the public service field, and learning about graduate school opportunities! I'm REALLY excited and proud--I applied 2 years ago and was rejected, so I guess I just needed more experience.
> 
> This is the first professional boost I've had in a while, and while I'm really excited about it I'm also realizing that I have until the beginning of November to lose a little more weight and buy at least a few pieces towards a more professional wardrobe, since I'm going to be meeting so many people who could have an impact on my grad. school and career!!! My personal appearance is something I've really let slip... partly because of the money, and partly because I just don't think things look good on me. I even wear glasses that are a little chipped... I'll have to go to the opthamologist to get more contacts or replace my glasses. So much to do!!!



I agree... you DO need to look professional and people DO notice!  Quick story.... years ago, my first job after college was at Jordan Marsh (which later became part of Filene's which later became part of Macy's).  Anyhow, the manager I worked under was also a young recent college grad.  Super nice, good, hard worker, always spiffy looking. But there was another young college grad/department manager.... also super nice, good worker, etc.  But NOT so spiffy looking.... always seemed to have a run in her stocking, or was holding up her skirt hem with a (visible) safety pin, or her blouse wasn't ironed, or her shoe heels were run down.  It wasn't always a HUGE thing, but I SWEAR there was ALWAYS something.  And it made an impact on me and about the way I thought about professional appearances.  And it didn't surprise me to find that MY manager was promoted sooner and higher and faster than this other girl..... not sure it had anything to do with her appearance, but just saying.

If you look your best you will FEEL better about yourself, hold yourself different, keep you head up higher too!!

YOU ARE WORTH IT!




my3princes said:


> Why is it that days are so long and nights fly by?  Tomorrow is my friday and it can't go by fast enough.  I haven't even packed for the weekend yet.  I did pick up the materials to finish the kids costumes and got the foam cut out for their accessories.  DH helped and then he spray painted them for me.  The kids have school on Friday so I will have time to get some things done then.  I do need to bake tomorrow night though as I need to put the kitty litter cake together on friday.
> 
> QOTD:  I weighed in on Friday and turned in my weight.  I also bought and am using  a notebook to log what I eat.



WOOHOO for logging your food!

Is kitty litter cake like dirt cake?



Worfiedoodles said:


> My  moment is I had today off from work, and I managed to travel 2 hrs each way to the L. L. Bean flagship store in Maine with my dh, dad and smom, and eat a healthy lunch! They all had chowder and fried clams, I had a lobster roll - and I only at the lobster filling!
> 
> Maria



How was the store? DH works with LLB a lot through his job, but I'm just not a big fan.  I have two outlet stores around here (Manchester and Concord) and have gotten some absolutely  UNBELIEVABLE deals, but it is really hit or miss.  



lovetoscrap said:


> You know me so well. . . .
> Are you still doing your WW/SB plan?
> 
> Actually, yes I am.  I have progressed to what I consider a SB phase II/WW program.  I have apples, pears, peaches, lots of berries, the occasional grape or melon, and probably a low carb pita twice a week, plus hot oat bran cereal or FiberOne once a week.  So not as low carb as phase I, but still no rice, pasta, bread, sugar, etc, except for my occasional "splurge" meal.





cclovesdis said:


> I didn't mean to go MIA. I apologize. I did try to post on Monday night, but alas, the Poof Fairy paid me a visit and it was getting late.  Last night, I went to WW and by the time I got home, the pillow was calling my name.
> 
> My  moment was being down 3.8 lbs at WW! I am also on top of tracking and I exercised on Monday night! I actually made it to the gym. I'd like to give a  to my neighbor who called and asked if I wanted to go with her! Made it so much easier to get there!
> 
> BIG WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Work has been very busy. Three weeks ago and two weeks ago, I worked 45 hours each week. Last week, I worked 45.5 hours, and this week, I will end up working at least 46.5 hours. I am saving my money for a potential down payment on a condo closer to work. There aren't a lot of options though, so it will probably be a while, or I may decide to rent an apartment. I'm still thinking things out and will be at least thru the winter.
> 
> My exercise excuses are anything and everything. The one I use most often is "too tired." I have been reading a lot about how exercising leads to more energy, which is giving me motivation to exercise more and more.
> 
> Pamela: Thank you for your thoughtful words. I have been trying to talk to my mother. Maybe it will be easier when I get the results of my blood test. I can only hope. I did spend some time shopping for foods I can eat today. Rice flour is such a common, and from what I've heard, a good, substitute for wheat flour. I will continue my search. I did make some delicious GF blueberry muffins on Sunday. I did not add any sugar and they tasted great.  (My parents didn't quite agree. )
> 
> Sending a PM about the gluten-free flour search.
> 
> To All: Thanks for your unending support!
> 
> Well, it is past my bedtime. Lisa, I'm with you. I loved reading all of your  moments. It was a positive end to a pretty miserable "hump" day. And, I joined myfitnesspal. I am cclovesdis.
> 
> Have a great rest of your 1st week!





trinaweena said:


> Today i woke up feeling so exhausted and made the decision to skip the gym tonight. I'm not sure how i feel about that now because I ate some crap today that im no proud of.  But tomorrow is a new day, and im back on track.  I'm just so tired lately and im only halfway through my week.
> 
> grandma is back at the hospital with chest pains. im just trying to stay on track and not think about it. this sounds bad but i feel like i dont even have time to think about it. i dont know. doing my best to stay on track, hope everyone is haveing a good week



Sorry to hear about grandma's return to the hospital.  DO they think that the chest pains are related to the over-medication or perhaps due to the stress caused by her previous hospital visit??  




donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I can't believe that it is morning.  I had a rotten night sleep last night.  Around 1 last night a skunk must have been spooked because all I could smell in the bedroom was skunk.  An hour later my knee was bothering me and my stomach was bothering me so I had to get up and get some tums.  When I finally woke up I could barely swallow since my throat is so sore.  I hope tonight is better.  At least I have yoga tonight so that will relax me before I go to bed.
> 
> QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011: Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday! Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!
> 
> After yoga tonight I will have exercised 4 days in a row.  I know yesterday I walked over 9000 step.  I had 9000 steps before we went to mow fil's lawn yesterday.
> 
> Off to get dressed.  I need to go in early because it is the Birthday Breakfast for our school's sunshine committee.  We do it once a month and I help set up before school.  It is also Pay Day we haven't had a pay check since June so we are very excited here in the house. (No teachers don't get paid during the summer)
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day everyone.



WWWOOOOHOOO for payday!!  I haven't had one since MAY!  I haven't been called yet to work this year..... I'm actually wondering if I somehow got dropped from the list.  If I don't get called in another week, I"m gonna call the school and be sure I'm still on the list!  Heck, I've been doing this since 2004, so I'm sure they haven't forgotten about me!

Hope the birthday breakfast went well!



lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *




"OTHER"  I do continue my healthy eating/exercise on the weekends, but I allow myself one or two days off of the exercise (depending on the schedule) and usually one "splurge" day or meal (usually Friday dinner or Saturday dinner).  And by splurge I don't usually mean a complete blowout!  Usually this means some movie popcorn and candy or a burger with a real roll and a few french fries, or maybe an ice cream cone with the kids.  




JaxJags08 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to this thread and would love to join.  My weight has slowly crept up since having my 2nd baby and I think this will help me get back to where I want to be.  My baby girl is really skinny and her pediatrician has advised us to use lots of butter and give her full fat everything.  So in the process of helping her gain extra weight, I have too!   Desserts are my downfall (I love baking with my oldest DD), but I need to definitely get a handle on my portion sizes.




First of all...... WELCOME ABOARD!!

Have you considered talking to a nutritionist about your DD? Honestly, gotta say this.... I think your pediatrician advising you to give your child "lots of butter and full fat everything" is a bad idea.  Butter and other dairy fats are NOT healthy fats. Not only would you be giving her unhealthy fats, but you would be teaching her unhealthy habits.  

Try boosting her calorie intake with things like nuts and seeds (presuming she isn't allergic), avocado, healthy oils in things like hummus, pesto, and salad dressings.  

How about homemade smoothies.... you could use whole milk (if you don't mind her having dairy) and/or yogurt, fruit, and then throw in some flax seed meal and flax oil.... and maybe some almond butter or sunflower butter?? 

Does she eat any kind of fish?  Try some of the smaller canned fish that doesn't contain as much mercury as tuna (which is not recommended more than once a week or less for small children).... herring, sardines, mackerel all come packed in oil and contain omega-3 fatty acids which are great for her brain!  

I know you are a newbie and I don't mean to jump on you right out of the gate.  I'm just concerned.  I've discovered that FEW traditional western medicine M.D.s know VERY LITTLE about REAL nutrition.  

*****************

MOrning (nearly afternoon) friends!  Today is rapidly slipping away from me!

DH got a call on Wednesday from his boss that they were having issues with a customer down south and he needed to be down there PRONTO.... and would need to be there Mon-Fri for at least the remainder of the fall.  DH is hoping he can get it resolved sooner than that, but we'll see.  So that means I'm back to being a "single parent" for now.  (I've done it before.... DH spent two years traveling back and forth to Atlanta.... one week here, one week gone).  But it certainly makes life a wee bit crazier!  He left last night and will return tomorrow and then back out again Monday morning and so on.  

In some ways it makes life a bit easier.... no big family dinners, no DH working at home and me trying to work around him, keep things quiet, plan 3 meals a day for him.... but of course, that also means he isn't here to help with coaching robotics and obviously can't do any of the kid-taxiiing.  And he can't help the kids with homework (I'm no good with math and science)!

Had a whiz-bang of a short thunderstorm about 7:15 this morning and looks like we may get more later.   And now the sun pops out for a few minutes, then it gets dark again.... been repeating this since about 9am.  Strange day.  And the temp since 6 am has probably dropped 15 or so degrees!  

I'm cooking the fish we were supposed to have last night for my lunch today.  I had it planned before I knew that DH would be gone and I would be having a crazy night.  Ended up at Subway for dinner with the kids.  I don't love their salads, but it was good for the kids and it was handy, so Subway it was.  Their salad dressing selection is terrible, so I ended up with just vinegar and salt and pepper... didn't do much to enhance an already blah salad, but at least it filled my belly (for a few minutes anyhow  ) and I swung into the grocery store and picked up some 100 calorie packs of almonds to keep in the car for such occasions.

Well... it is 11:20 and I haven't even hit the TM yet.  I will not have time to workout at the Y tonight because after I drop off DD I will need to shoot back to hometown to bring DS to soccer, hang around for soccer practice, and then shoot back to other town to pick up DD.  I would plan on walking during his practice, but the weather report is terrible.  In fact, I wouldn't be surprised it lightening kept them from a full practice tonight.  

I'm gonna get my fish in the pan, set the "auto bake" on the stove, hit the TM, and hopefully hit the shower and have a nice hot lunch waiting for me!  GOtta hit the road by 2:30, so it will be a quick afternoon!

Dinner for the family will be as follows.........leftover fish for me and DS (will make broccoli for both of us and some brown rice for DS), grilled chicken breast for DD with raw carrots (doesn't care for steamed broccoli) and the same brown rice.  It will all probably end up being eaten at room temperature as I will be packing the meal to be consumed in the car between post-school day doctors visit and sports practices.  

I looked around at Target yesterday for some sort of insulated divided hot meal container that we could use for such days, but they didn't have anything.  I think each persons meal will go into a large glass container while it is still hot and then I will wrap the containers in a towel and put them into an insulated grocery sack.  Hopefully that will keep them warm enough to keep the germies at bay!  Another insulated sack for water bottles and a tote of utensils and napkins and we will be ready to roll!!

I"ll try to pop on tonight.....................P


----------



## keenercam

buzz5985 said:


> I am still looking for coaches for the above dates.  If you are interested please PM me.
> 
> Janis



Janis - I'd be glad to take the week of November 18.  That may even help me to "be good" on Thanksgiving day. LOL!



baby1disney said:


> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!
> 
> Well..I've had a good week so far!! Got to see my brother and met his fiancé. His fiancé is really sweet and a good looking guy. (Yes my brother is gay) also one of my brothers friends told me that he's had a crush on me for awhile now. He's not my type at all..but he's a very sweet guy and we had lunch together today and it was a great time..all four of us!!
> 
> My son is having a great week at school!!! I've worked out for about 10-15 mins this week because that's about all the time I've had so far this week..but I'm going to get some time in tomorrow!! And I have another date this week!!! I'm so happy that I don't know what to do with myself!! I've never had this much attention from guys before and it's kinda
> weird!! Lol
> 
> It's great to see everyone doing what they can and I'm sorry for all the illnesses and hospitalizations that's going on. Sending you all some
> so that everything can get better!!!!



SO glad you liked your brother's fiancee.   
Okay, don't laugh, but can you tell me your name on myfitnesspal?  I've made lots of new friends on there from this thread, but I'm not sure that I know who each person is. Sorry!!  

For anyone who is using myfitnesspal.com who has not yet added me as a friend, please do! My username is keenercam



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



Lisa - Thank you for coaching!!! You are a wonderful, supportive coach with all sorts of great QOTDs and I have really been feeling refreshed on my enthusiasm level, and I know you are a big part of that. Thank you, my friend! 

As for the QOTD:  If I am working, it is easy to stay on track because I pack my day's allotment of food and snacks and bring it to the office.  If I'm not working, it is harder because being at home means that I often eat too much of the good, healthy choices I have there. You really can eat too much of a good thing. 
Now, as I start training for my half-marathon, I am hoping that earning some exercise calories will provide a bit of a cushion on Saturdays for the occasional splurge. We often go to a movie on the weekend and I am a movie popcorn freak.  



JaxJags08 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to this thread and would love to join.  My weight has slowly crept up since having my 2nd baby and I think this will help me get back to where I want to be.  My baby girl is really skinny and her pediatrician has advised us to use lots of butter and give her full fat everything.  So in the process of helping her gain extra weight, I have too!   Desserts are my downfall (I love baking with my oldest DD), but I need to definitely get a handle on my portion sizes.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome!! It is so fun to see new BL participants here!

As for me, yesterday went really well.  I waited until Howard got home from his 6 mile run and our plan was to walk to Target together for me to buy a new book by my favorite author (hers are the only books I buy in hard copy; everything else I buy on kindle or borrow from the library).  However, by the time we started out, it was 7:30 and it was quickly getting dark.  We walked 20 minutes out and 20 minutes back because I didn't like the dark or the mosquitoes.  I was glad to get in 40 minutes of brisk walking, marking my 9th day in a row of working out for at least 30 minutes each day.  

Today, I've already walked more than a mile going to a meeting and this afternoon I'll walk another going to court.  I'll decide later whether to take the night off from the gym or to go there and sit on a bike for a while and read.  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011: Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends? 
* Yes 
* No 
* Not always 
* Other


I really try to commit to healthy habits on the weekends, but sometimes I do get off track. So I guess my answer will be "Not always." This weekend I am going to try very hard. Although, with my DS8 and I running/walking a 5k on Sunday (his first) I may take him out to celebrate and treat myself also


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Thursday 9/15/11  Healthy Habits on weekends....

Yes-I will sometimes skip a Sunday on  the TM if doing yard work,walking outside instead, but the food tracking, water. meals stay the same.  I still get exer in each day.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



I would say "Other". It's not that I commit or don't commit because it's a weekend, but I don't seem to be on or off plan on some days of the week as opposed to others, KWIM?



keenercam said:


> marking my 9th day in a row of working out for at least 30 minutes each day.



Wow, that's great! 

************
I planned out all my meals for today and so far am sticking to it. 

For breakfast I had maple brown sugar instant oatmeal with skim milk and a banana. I had a light & fit yogurt for a midmorning snack. Lunch was just a turkey sandwich on 1 slice of whole wheat bread with 1/2 slice of cheese and 1 tsp of mayo, a salad with a little bit of dressing ,corn on the cob, and watermelon. I would like to go to the gym later, but the weather here is really gross today so we'll see if that will happen. (It's not far, just down the hill, but it's reeeeaaaally cold right now).


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

RedRosePrincess said:


> I was feeling a little down yesterday and just wanted to crawl into bed when I got home from work even though I had a 30 minute jog/walk scheduled. I rested for a little bit and then got on the treadmill and did my 30 minutes.  I would have prefered to get outside but I got home too late to walk outside. I felt good that I did at least that 30 minutes and didn't make any excuses.
> 
> I stepped on the scale this morning and was down 2 pounds.  It's always a great way to start the day and I got to update the ticker in my signature! My goal is to lose 20 pounds during the challenge and I have already completed 10% of the goal!



Horray that is excellent and a definite pick me up to your day.



ougrad86 said:


> I ran into this on WW today -



Wow great tips thanks for sharing with us.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I also realized just how mch money in CC and medical debt we've paid off this yr.  I think it's now about $18K we paid off !



Very impressive.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Yucky cold virus got brought to me in some form.



I hope you feel better soon.



kollerbear said:


> I also just found out today that I got into a professional development Fellowship that I'm REALLY excited about!!!  :



Congrats to you very exciting.  I have the same issue.  The past year I have really been doing well at work and making a name for myself in upper mngt. but I feel so not-well dressed.  Mostly lack of money to spend on my clothes and shoes but even more just feeling like I dont look good in anything.  So I know how you feel.  Good luck with everything!!!!



jimmduck said:


> The real challenge for me is weigh in day - the scale is stressful for me - kind of like dangling the keys in front of Scar's face
> 
> But I don't have to think of that tonight.
> 
> Linda



Dont let the scale bother you.  Easier said than done I know.  But even if you do well all week but dont see the number you want just focus on the positive of what you are doing for your body.  Eventually the number will go down.



cclovesdis said:


> My  moment was being down 3.8 lbs at WW!



Yay!!!  Great Job CC.  I just joined my fitness pal too.  Im mommyof2pirates.



trinaweena said:


> grandma is back at the hospital with chest pains. im just trying to stay on track and not think about it. this sounds bad but i feel like i dont even have time to think about it. i dont know. doing my best to stay on track, hope everyone is haveing a good week



Sorry about grandma I hope she is ok.  Life sometimes gets very overwhelming.  Hang in there.



mikamah said:


> Off to work now, and then football practice and open house at school tonight.
> 
> Have a great day!!



Busy day for you today!!!!  I hope it goes well.



lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *
> 
> I've had a lot of fun coaching this week.  Thanks for all the wonderful responses!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Thanks so much for being our coach this week Lisa.  I would say I usually try to commit to HH on the weekend but it does not always go as planned.  The wkends are tough.

**********************************************************

Ok Yeah for me posting two days in a row.
I got the myfitnesspal app on my phone yesterday and I started using it today.  I love it so far.  I am feeling good about this today.

Its a very cold rainy day here and I am hoping Ryans football practice gets cancelled tonight.  It would be nice to go home and make dinner.  clean up and then if its not raining get a run in.  Especially since it will give me more calories to use on my app.

I hope you all are having a great on plan day.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Well I stumbled out of bed this morning with all intentions of it being a great day.  I have a healthy dinner planned to throw in the crock pot this morning, scrapbooking crop to pack up for and going to DD's Back to School night tonight.  Except that when my feet hit the floor I remembered that my foot is so painful I can't stand to walk.   I put my Darth Vader boot on (I wore it for nearly 2 years in 2009/2010 and hate it with a white hot passion) which helps the pain some but really frustrates me.  Came downstairs and my kitchen and sink that I have been working so hard to keep shiny (flylady) were full of dishes and dirty since I couldn't get in there to clean it last night.  I filled the dishwasher and cleared the counters but my foot was really bothering me.  So while I was fixing my wonderful low carb Taco Soup for dinner I drowned my frustration, pain and oh woe is me with a couple of Nutty Bars and a bunch of tortilla chips-- pure crap.   So now I can add depressed and full of junk food to my oh woe is me.  

I think this definitely does help me justify putting off the hip surgery I need. I would be non weight bearing on my GOOD leg for possibly 8-12 weeks which would pretty much put me in a wheelchair since I can't ever put all my weight on my bad foot even on a good day.   I told my dr that if I have to go back to sitting on my butt for weeks on end it would really sabotage my weight loss efforts and right now I think that it is more important that I get to a healthy weight for my overall health and to make the recovery from the hip surgery easier.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have a real issue with belts. The belt I had "broke" - it was a double sided "leather" one and the sides had started to separate. I went to get another one and the extra large has to be put on the very last hook and could probably be tighter, but the large was about 4 inches too short.


Did you try the Men's Department?  You may not be able to get something cute and fashionable but if you just need something in a basic black or brown "leather" to keep your pants up there are more size options there because they often size them to men's pants sizes rather than S/M/L/XL .  I also found a stretchy belt in the Mens Dept at Walmart that doesn't even have holes, you just put the widget anywhere into the belt so it can adjust to whatever size you need.



lisah0711 said:


> And, last but not least, consider signing up for a week of coaching.  Our coaches pose the QOTD and keep the conversation moving.  It is a lot of fun and very motivating.  There is a QOTD archive to help you come up with questions and this group doesn't ever seem to run out of things to talk about!    We are fortunate that we have enough participants that we can have a different coach every week.  If you don't want to commit to a whole week let Janis know because we can split up weeks and even do a coach-of-the-day rotation sometimes.  Please PM Janis if you are interested.
> 
> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



I sent Janis a PM !  

Do I commit to healthy habits?  Yes.   Do I stick to that commitment?  Not always.  It really just depends on what we are doing that weekend.  While I do try to stay on plan, I also usually give myself permission for at least one meal or snack as a splurge.  (Since I just had this weekend's "splurge" this morning I will be trying to be as strictly OP as I can this weekend.  )



pjlla said:


> WWWOOOOHOOO for payday!!  I haven't had one since MAY!  I haven't been called yet to work this year..... I'm actually wondering if I somehow got dropped from the list.  If I don't get called in another week, I"m gonna call the school and be sure I'm still on the list!  Heck, I've been doing this since 2004, so I'm sure they haven't forgotten about me!
> 
> 
> Ended up at Subway for dinner with the kids.  I don't love their salads, but it was good for the kids and it was handy, so Subway it was.  Their salad dressing selection is terrible, so I ended up with just vinegar and salt and pepper... didn't do much to enhance an already blah salad, but at least it filled my belly (for a few minutes anyhow  ) and I swung into the grocery store and picked up some 100 calorie packs of almonds to keep in the car for such occasions.



I was surprised that I actually got called on Tuesday to sub.  Last year it was weeks into the year before I got a call.  But DD15 has band after school on Tues, Wed and Thurs so she can't be home for DD11 so I can't sub those days until band season is over.  DD11 has only been home alone once just a few weeks ago for about 15 mins.  Depending on the school (some here start earlier and get out earlier) I may try to go ahead and work since she would only be home for about 20-30 mins before me, but I have to get her a set of keys and make sure she can use them first.


I am not a fan of Subway.  Jared may have had success with them but they definitely aren't for me!  The last few times we have gone I have ordered a Meatball salad with Spinach as the salad base.  They have looked at me really strange and one girl was really obnoxious when I told her what I wanted but I end up with 4 meatballs with a little cheese on them-- probably not very low in fat but still mostly protein, a little tomato sauce (I ask them to not add any extra sauce and get as little as possible), and since it is hot when they throw it on the spinach and put the lid on I end up with a huge serving of steamed spinach-- Meatballs with a side of spinach!  Very low carb and a big healthy veggie serving.  More on plan for me than most anything else they have, especially since like you I don't like their salads.


----------



## JaxJags08

pjlla said:


> First of all...... WELCOME ABOARD!!
> 
> Have you considered talking to a nutritionist about your DD? Honestly, gotta say this.... I think your pediatrician advising you to give your child "lots of butter and full fat everything" is a bad idea.  Butter and other dairy fats are NOT healthy fats. Not only would you be giving her unhealthy fats, but you would be teaching her unhealthy habits.
> 
> Try boosting her calorie intake with things like nuts and seeds (presuming she isn't allergic), avocado, healthy oils in things like hummus, pesto, and salad dressings.
> 
> How about homemade smoothies.... you could use whole milk (if you don't mind her having dairy) and/or yogurt, fruit, and then throw in some flax seed meal and flax oil.... and maybe some almond butter or sunflower butter??
> 
> Does she eat any kind of fish?  Try some of the smaller canned fish that doesn't contain as much mercury as tuna (which is not recommended more than once a week or less for small children).... herring, sardines, mackerel all come packed in oil and contain omega-3 fatty acids which are great for her brain!
> 
> I know you are a newbie and I don't mean to jump on you right out of the gate.  I'm just concerned.  I've discovered that FEW traditional western medicine M.D.s know VERY LITTLE about REAL nutrition.



First off, thank you all for the warm welcome!

We have not been to a nutritionist, but I have tried to be very conscientious about what types of fat we are feeding her.  I'm not trying to plump her up on lots of butter and oil (though I have started adding butter to her veggies).  I thought about putting it in her rice as her dr. suggested, but don't want her palate to fall in love with those things.  Her "problem" (and I use quotes, because it's not really), is she LOVES fruits and veggies and is constantly running around burning calories.  She would fill herself up on those things if she could.  I found she loves avocado, so we go through one of those each day.  We also make whole milk smoothies and go with full fat yogurt (though that seems hard to find these days).  

Really, I'm not worried about her weight too much (and neither is her doc).  I'm Asian and was always pretty petite and my DH was quite skinny, so I think it's just genetics for her.  My weight gain basically just started when the doc said DD needed to gain more weight and I started adding the avocados and full fat smoothies to my already not so low-calorie diet.


----------



## mackeysmom

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other



Yes *AND* No. 

While I usually allow myself a little "wiggle room" for Saturday night dinner (usually the night I catch up with my friends at a restaurant), Sunday is my grocery shopping day and the day I do some bulk cooking for the week.

Knowing that I'm going to filling my fridge with healthy goodies on Sunday,  keeps me a little more on track Saturday nights, I think.

- Laura


----------



## pjlla

lovetoscrap said:


> Well I stumbled out of bed this morning with all intentions of it being a great day.  I have a healthy dinner planned to throw in the crock pot this morning, scrapbooking crop to pack up for and going to DD's Back to School night tonight.  Except that when my feet hit the floor I remembered that my foot is so painful I can't stand to walk.   I put my Darth Vader boot on (I wore it for nearly 2 years in 2009/2010 and hate it with a white hot passion) which helps the pain some but really frustrates me.  Came downstairs and my kitchen and sink that I have been working so hard to keep shiny (flylady) were full of dishes and dirty since I couldn't get in there to clean it last night.  I filled the dishwasher and cleared the counters but my foot was really bothering me.  So while I was fixing my wonderful low carb Taco Soup for dinner I drowned my frustration, pain and oh woe is me with a couple of Nutty Bars and a bunch of tortilla chips-- pure crap.   So now I can add depressed and full of junk food to my oh woe is me.
> 
> I'm so sorry you are having so much pain right now.  You can't seem to catch a break with it.... it seems like it is one thing and another that is causing you discomfort.
> 
> Glad you were able to get the sink cleaned out.... that should make you feel better.
> 
> The taco soup sounds yummy.  Not sure what a "Nutty bar" is, but it sounds yummy (and a bit  ) too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this definitely does help me justify putting off the hip surgery I need. I would be non weight bearing on my GOOD leg for possibly 8-12 weeks which would pretty much put me in a wheelchair since I can't ever put all my weight on my bad foot even on a good day.   I told my dr that if I have to go back to sitting on my butt for weeks on end it would really sabotage my weight loss efforts and right now I think that it is more important that I get to a healthy weight for my overall health and to make the recovery from the hip surgery easier.
> 
> I agree... the surgery would be less risky and you would recover better at a good weight.  Smart decision.
> 
> 
> I was surprised that I actually got called on Tuesday to sub.  Last year it was weeks into the year before I got a call.  But DD15 has band after school on Tues, Wed and Thurs so she can't be home for DD11 so I can't sub those days until band season is over.  DD11 has only been home alone once just a few weeks ago for about 15 mins.  Depending on the school (some here start earlier and get out earlier) I may try to go ahead and work since she would only be home for about 20-30 mins before me, but I have to get her a set of keys and make sure she can use them first.
> 
> I'm usually called within the first few weeks, but often even before the school year starts, which is why I am a bit alarmed.  I'll give it another week though.  Kind of enjoying my "vacation"!
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Subway.  Jared may have had success with them but they definitely aren't for me!  The last few times we have gone I have ordered a Meatball salad with Spinach as the salad base.  They have looked at me really strange and one girl was really obnoxious when I told her what I wanted but I end up with 4 meatballs with a little cheese on them-- probably not very low in fat but still mostly protein, a little tomato sauce (I ask them to not add any extra sauce and get as little as possible), and since it is hot when they throw it on the spinach and put the lid on I end up with a huge serving of steamed spinach-- Meatballs with a side of spinach!  Very low carb and a big healthy veggie serving.  More on plan for me than most anything else they have, especially since like you I don't like their salads.



I like our Subway.... they are USUALLY pretty nice (new girls last night though).   A few months ago they had a delicious orchard chicken salad.  I didn't want a full salad and I didn't want the bread.... so I ordered a 6" sub.... but put the chicken salad on the side along with my veggies and pack the bread separate!    So I had a "mini" salad with the chicken salad on a small bed of spinach  and lettuce and took the bread home to DS!  Win-win!  Last night I had salad with turkey.... 4 little slices of turkey, no cheese, lettuce, spinach, pickles, tomatoes, cukes, onions and she didn't even fill the bowl.    Then the only fat-free dressing they offer is french (ICK), so I asked for a little container of red wine vinegar... she gave me about 1 tsp.!  HONESTLY!  It was bearable, but for $5 plus tax..... not so much!  Next time I'll drive a few extra miles and hit the salad bar at the grocery store!



JaxJags08 said:


> First off, thank you all for the warm welcome!
> 
> We have not been to a nutritionist, but I have tried to be very conscientious about what types of fat we are feeding her.  I'm not trying to plump her up on lots of butter and oil (though I have started adding butter to her veggies).  I thought about putting it in her rice as her dr. suggested, but don't want her palate to fall in love with those things.  Her "problem" (and I use quotes, because it's not really), is she LOVES fruits and veggies and is constantly running around burning calories.  She would fill herself up on those things if she could.  I found she loves avocado, so we go through one of those each day.  We also make whole milk smoothies and go with full fat yogurt (though that seems hard to find these days).
> 
> Really, I'm not worried about her weight too much (and neither is her doc).  I'm Asian and was always pretty petite and my DH was quite skinny, so I think it's just genetics for her.  My weight gain basically just started when the doc said DD needed to gain more weight and I started adding the avocados and full fat smoothies to my already not so low-calorie diet.



Glad you took my suggestions in the way in which they were intended.  Didn't mean to come across too "know it all".  

Sounds like you are doing great with her... glad you aren't too worried.  And an avocado a day for her is GREAT! 

********

Well friends.... day totally got away from me!  Bed is covered with clean laundry that will be waiting for me when I get home at 8:45pm.   Never hit the TM because I wouldn't have had time to shower!  I've got to get DS at the bus stop now.  THen I will have 10 minutes at home to get the dinner in the car and head out.... OY!! TTYL........................P


----------



## kollerbear

lovetoscrap said:


> I LOVE your Fantasyland Disney World!  Can I come with you on this trip?



 YES!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: NO! Unfortunately! I usually gain back everything and more over the weekends. I only drink alcohol on weekends and that's also when I eat unhealthy snacks. I don't always exercise on weekends usually due to lack of time. I will have an easier time controlling myself this weekend as I'm working at a fall festival. I will bring protein bars and water. I will have a shake for breakfast both days.

I have gone three days without a soda. I get my caffeine from my tea. I've been drinking lots of water with aloe which is so important for my tummy! 

Hoping to find codes for the healthy eating articles I want to share with all of you from my weight loss challenges. Excited to coach again.  

More than likely I will put the questions/articles up the night before. I won't be able to reply on Saturday and Sunday until the evening so please be patient! 

Time to find those passwords for all of you!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  

Thanks to everyone who decided to give coaching a try.  You will enjoy it.  

Thanks for all the nice things that you said about my coaching this week.    It was a lot of fun and I can honestly say that you all inspire me much more than I could ever inspire you.  

I think that our Fall Challenge is off to a great start!    Especially considering that we are already on page 36 and it's just the end of the first week!  

*Please be sure and PM those weights to dvccruiser76 and HH points to cclovesdis tomorrow.*


----------



## jimmduck

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Sorry that I was not able to get back on last night due to school open house.
> 
> First, a couple of housekeeping matters:
> 
> Welcome to our incoming coach tomorrow, *Tracey*!
> 
> *Tomorrow please don't forgot to PM those weights to dvccruiser76 and your HH (Healthy Habits) points to cclovesdis. ** I bet Satorifound might even still accept beginning numbers if you are doing WIN!*
> 
> And, last but not least, consider signing up for a week of coaching.  Our coaches pose the QOTD and keep the conversation moving.  It is a lot of fun and very motivating.  There is a QOTD archive to help you come up with questions and this group doesn't ever seem to run out of things to talk about!    We are fortunate that we have enough participants that we can have a different coach every week.  If you don't want to commit to a whole week let Janis know because we can split up weeks and even do a coach-of-the-day rotation sometimes.  Please PM Janis if you are interested.
> 
> *Let's talk for a minute about the week-ends.    Do you sometimes find it is harder to stay on track on the week-ends than it is during the week?  *Here is a little excerpt from an article from sparkpeople.com called "10 Tips for a Healthier Week-end."
> 
> _We all know how it goes. You make good food choices, avoid temptations, and work out every morning only to find that on Friday or Saturday night, your willpower goes out the window. Somehow you begin noshing on chicken fingers and guzzling beer then snoozing through your Spinning class the next morning. Sound familiar?_
> 
> *1. Squeeze in a longer workout.*
> *2. Eat like it's a weekday.*
> *3. Stick to your usual sleep schedule.*
> *4. Get outdoors.*
> *5. Fuel yourself for weekday success.*
> *6. Limit your drinks. *
> *7. Plan for relaxation.*
> *8. Break the on-again, off-again diet mentality.*
> *9. Weigh in Monday morning. *
> *10. Plan for the week ahead. *
> 
> Here is the link to the entire article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=1607
> 
> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *
> 
> I've had a lot of fun coaching this week.  Thanks for all the wonderful responses!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Lisa - let me add my voice to the others - thanks for coaching.  Really great questions.

The answer to to QOTD is a resounding yes - I do, I have to.  To me there is no good/bad foods or days.

I used to binge, starve and purge my way to wonderful weigh ins, each week, at WW, but I don't do that any more.

To keep my "lion" in check, I need to be consistent (or strive for it), daily.

But as I plan my meals to include a little of everything, I don't need to "cheat" - just plan.

I don't need a "last supper" whatever I want can be worked in.  I do have lower/higher calorie days, but cannot "wait until tomorrow" anyday, because, for me, tomorrow never comes.

If "Scar" is in check, this works, if I let him out of the cage it doesn't, that simple.

Have a magical day folks.   Scale in the morning - scary, but going to do it.

Training tonight.

Linda


----------



## tigger813

Found what I was looking for so I will post your first task for the week.

I am Tracey and I will be your coach this week! This is my 5th challenge. I was absent for most of the last challenge but I am here to work with you all and succeed!

You will be reading articles or part of articles on several areas related to weight loss (protein, metabolism, control, carbs, etc).

The first article I would like you to access is on the basics of weight loss. You may read the whole article when you have a chance or scroll to the section on Metabolism. 

*Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
Select Course 3
Choose Week 2
username: wlc (all lowercase)
password: weightloss (no spaces, lowercase)
*
*After reading, answer the following questions:
1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
3) What new things did you learn from this article?
*
I am training on a new website to be an official weight loss coach. I should be able to invite people to this FREE site by the end of tomorrow. One thing I have had to do is log all the food I eat through the day, weigh in, record my exercise, and write a personal journal each day. I have been doing this for 10 days at this point. The Nutrition journal is so easy to use! It is like my fitness pal or pro according to a friend of mine.

If you are interested in checking out this FREE site, PM me with your email address and I will invite you to join me. The site is called iChange. There is no pressure to buy anything but you will learn about the products I use and I will do what I can to help you lose weight. Helping people get healthy has become a passion of mine for almost 3 years.

 The WISH boards has been a big help and I have learned so much from everyone here. 

Have a great evening! I will answer the question later tonight!


----------



## tigger813

Guess I will answer my question now since everyone else is busy doing something.

1) I drink lots of water everyday! I pay for it when I don't. Green tea is another must for me! Love Earl Grey Green Tea! I hope to have more soup this winter. I'm learning to love my crockpot again! I have discovered a cream of chicken soup that's protein based! I go through stages of eating grapefruit! I'm looking forward to my favorite apples: honey crisp, anytime now! I DESPISE broccoli! I can't stand the smell of it! I love Greek yogurt particularly!
We only buy lean turkey and I eat a lot of ground turkey. I like some oatmeal but it has to have flavor. And lastly, I love spicy food, especially chipotle peppers!

2) I have tried cutting down my sugar intake. I only drink diet soda when I drink it at all. We only buy potato bread now! I do sometimes make bread in the bread maker that is white. I have cut way down on my fried foods! One week a month I always crave it! I've been working hard to get that under control! I have also cut way down on the processed foods. I usually only drink on weekends: raspberry white Russians, margaritas, and some drinks that I make with rum and Crystal light or diet Sprite.

3) I've read this article many times and it makes me look at what I've been putting in my body every time I read it. 

I hope you find this interesting and helpful in your road to a healthier lifestyle!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

jillbur said:


> QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011: Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> * Yes
> * No
> * Not always
> * Other
> 
> 
> I really try to commit to healthy habits on the weekends, but sometimes I do get off track. So I guess my answer will be "Not always." This weekend I am going to try very hard. Although, with my DS8 and I running/walking a 5k on Sunday (his first) I may take him out to celebrate and treat myself also



Not always.  Some weekends are great, others not so much.  I am definitely more active on the weekends.




Kitty Litter Cake: Looks gross, but is yummy and  NOT diet friendly





Recipe:  http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/kitty-litter-cake-for-halloween


----------



## akhaloha

Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends? 
 *  Yes 
 *  No 
 *  Not always 
 *  Other *

Unfortunately I do not always commit to healthy habits on the weekends.  I am so diligent during the week that sometimes I end up going crazy on the weekends.  Keeping my food journal really helps though.  If I have to write it down I am less likely to eat it (if it's bad for me).


----------



## tigger813

akhaloha said:


> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *
> 
> Unfortunately I do not always commit to healthy habits on the weekends.  I am so diligent during the week that sometimes I end up going crazy on the weekends.  Keeping my food journal really helps though.  If I have to write it down I am less likely to eat it (if it's bad for me).



I'm right there with you!


Dinner is made for tomorrow night! I made a batch of homemade mac and cheese. All we will have to do is reheat it to eat! Ash is dancing at a school tomorrow afternoon so I thought I would make life easier and just get dinner done! I used skim milk and some extra sharp cheddar, a bit of orange cheddar and some Mexican cheese.  I was out of butter so I had to use Country Crock light. I'll have to pick up butter on my way home tomorrow.

Going to get up and work out tomorrow morning no matter what! I want to have some type of loss for the week! I will have a shake for breakfast and one for lunch as well. I will also drink lots of water and tea during the day. I want to be able to have a drink with my husband tomorrow night when I get home, hopefully by 5.

Saturday is 2 soccer games and then I have to go help sell Usborne books at a Fall festival with my super for a few hours and then help her pack up for Sunday. I will be with her all day on Sunday. It's supposed to be a beautiful weekend with cool temps so we're hoping to sell a lot.

Have a great night! Need to make sure the kids are in bed reading and ready to go to sleep!

TTFN


----------



## kollerbear

my3princes said:


> Kitty Litter Cake: Looks gross, but is yummy and  NOT diet friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe:  http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/kitty-litter-cake-for-halloween



OH MAN THIS IS SO FUNNY!!!!  

The worst part is that we use pine litter, and when it disintegrates it looks EXACTLY like the white cookie crumbles on top, and then our "foster" (i.e. essentially our new adopted) cat uses the regular stuff, which looks like the stuff underneath... My god this is so gross and amazing. What an amazing sense of humor you have, I love this. Who did you make this for???


----------



## JacksLilWench

lisah0711 said:


> *Let's talk for a minute about the week-ends.    Do you sometimes find it is harder to stay on track on the week-ends than it is during the week?  *Here is a little excerpt from an article from sparkpeople.com called "10 Tips for a Healthier Week-end."
> 
> _We all know how it goes. You make good food choices, avoid temptations, and work out every morning only to find that on Friday or Saturday night, your willpower goes out the window. Somehow you begin noshing on chicken fingers and guzzling beer then snoozing through your Spinning class the next morning. Sound familiar?_
> 
> *1. Squeeze in a longer workout.*
> *2. Eat like it's a weekday.*
> *3. Stick to your usual sleep schedule.*
> *4. Get outdoors.*
> *5. Fuel yourself for weekday success.*
> *6. Limit your drinks. *
> *7. Plan for relaxation.*
> *8. Break the on-again, off-again diet mentality.*
> *9. Weigh in Monday morning. *
> *10. Plan for the week ahead. *
> 
> Here is the link to the entire article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=1607
> 
> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *
> 
> I've had a lot of fun coaching this week.  Thanks for all the wonderful responses!
> 
> Have a great day all!



I would have to say Not Always.  I always have good intentions, but I don't always follow through with them   It's so tempting to sleep in and go out Saturday nights, regardless of the diet you're supposed to be on!



tigger813 said:


> Found what I was looking for so I will post your first task for the week.
> 
> I am Tracey and I will be your coach this week! This is my 5th challenge. I was absent for most of the last challenge but I am here to work with you all and succeed!
> 
> You will be reading articles or part of articles on several areas related to weight loss (protein, metabolism, control, carbs, etc).
> 
> The first article I would like you to access is on the basics of weight loss. You may read the whole article when you have a chance or scroll to the section on Metabolism.
> 
> *Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Select Course 3
> Choose Week 2
> username: wlc (all lowercase)
> password: weightloss (no spaces, lowercase)
> *
> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *
> I am training on a new website to be an official weight loss coach. I should be able to invite people to this FREE site by the end of tomorrow. One thing I have had to do is log all the food I eat through the day, weigh in, record my exercise, and write a personal journal each day. I have been doing this for 10 days at this point. The Nutrition journal is so easy to use! It is like my fitness pal or pro according to a friend of mine.
> 
> If you are interested in checking out this FREE site, PM me with your email address and I will invite you to join me. The site is called iChange. There is no pressure to buy anything but you will learn about the products I use and I will do what I can to help you lose weight. Helping people get healthy has become a passion of mine for almost 3 years.
> 
> The WISH boards has been a big help and I have learned so much from everyone here.
> 
> Have a great evening! I will answer the question later tonight!



Evening Tracey!  I'll definitely give this article a look and respond in the morning- I'm about to fall over at the computer from being so tired!  My DM and I went to the Southern Women's Show today and walked almost solidly from about 11am to 6pm-it was crazy!  But I will definitely be on in the morning to read that article and respond


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



Wow, I thought I answered this questions. 

Now I forget what my woohoo was, but tonight I was hottie mom instead of PTO mom. We had open house and I dressed in nicer jeans, a nice shirt and heels. I got loads of compliments. Would have looked a little better if I had a smaller belly but whatever, the jeans were tight enough that I didn't want to eat! LOL
Oh I remember my woohoo, I signed up for My Fitness Pal.



happysummer said:


> Hi I was wondering if I ca join this thread. I lost 10 pounds and still have another 60 to go.



Anyone can join at any time, just PM your weight to dvccruiser76



pjlla said:


> WOOHOO to DS!  I know DD texted him to see how it went.



DS still doesn't have his phone back, long story, but I'll send on the message. We have the first really big meet Saturday! 



lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



Other, the road is paved with the best of intentions. I do try but sometimes I just don't plan well enough or DH or the kids change the plans. 



my3princes said:


> Kitty Litter Cake: Looks gross, but is yummy and  NOT diet friendly



OK, can't copy that, it's so gross!!!!!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, it’s been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each week’s daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 “Habits” to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like “Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week.” The “Habits” will be things that are essential for good “Health.” One might be “Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day.” I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits “week” is the same as for weigh-ins. A new “week” begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each “Habit” and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more “Habits.” It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the “hat” for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 2: Toy Story

Buzz, Woody, and the gang have some great traits as they complete mission after mission. Week 2 on the show tends to be a difficult week. *Well, we're not going to have that happen to us!* Buzz, Woody, and the gang have persistence and so will we! They are also thinkers and planners. My favorite trait of them all though, is their happiness, which I believe comes from the bond they share with one another. That is something we have here and I know is "beyond" helpful for many, if not all, of us! 

For All 7 Days:

Are you still using your journals? I hope so! No mission is successful without the proper fuel. So,

*1. Your “Habit” is to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water per day.*

2. As you go about your day, write down everything you eat. *This week, your “Habit” is to write down all the foods and caloric beverages you drink AND record one nutritional aspect of it (calories, fat, carbs, points, etc.).*

*3. Eat 2 servings of protein per day.* (I'll let you decide what counts, but don't call your dairy serving your protein serving too.)

*4. End your day with a mantra.* A good one is "I am healthy." Remember, emotional health is essential too! 

Now that we've got our fuel, we need our fitness.

Mini-Challenges:

1. Is your fitness plan ready for the month? Stick to it! *If you complete all of your planned workouts, you completed this Mini-Challenge!*

2. Did you include any strength training in your exercise plan? *Include at least one strength training session during the week.* Ten minutes is a great start!

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Today did not go well today, I don't think I over ate but I didn't eat on plan. I got sucked into school drama that I don't want to be a part of. I need to figure out how to get out of it. And it's really bad, like people may lose their jobs bad. 

Then we had open house #2 tonight, last night was DD's and DS9's. Today was DS10. That didn't go as planned, DS10 was getting on my nerves with his friends, DD was running around like crazy (I'd really like to keep them home in the future). I snapped at DH and the kids when I got home because they were all yelling at each other while I was on the phone, sadly it including cussing and I not happy. Not one of my finer moments. 

Can I have a do over?


----------



## ougrad86

lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *



I would say Not Always.  For instance, last weekend I was totally on track.  This weekend, I am meeting friends at Olive Garden.  I have looked up items and calculated points, but I will go over my points for the day.  But I have been careful all week to enjoy this splurge.  But after the meal, back on track.

I actually have two splurges this time though.  My workplace has free lunch Friday, where they buy lunch for the employees every Friday.  Tomorrow, Panera.  Panera is one of my favorite places.  So I will be eating the sandwich tomorrow (and possibly skipping dinner, since it will fill me up for awhile) and then hitting Olive Garden on Saturday.  But I have 40 extra points, and will be walking the mall Saturday after the lunch and then whooping it up watching my football team in a big game.  I usually don't sit much!

But I will be walking on Sunday, it should be nice and cool and continue with my diet and all my HH.  It was the weekends that did me in before, I am planning much more carefully - controlled splurges.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QuOTD 9/14/11
For the WOOHOO moments:

*you're off to great places today is your day,
your mountain is waiting so get on your way. ~ Dr. Seuss*


QuOTD 9/15/11
For the weekend planning:

*make today a day you are proud of*


----------



## cclovesdis

I only have a minute or two, but I wanted to say hello and answer today's QOTD. I am so much better on the weekend. Weekdays are so inconsistent and weekends are not.  I am much better about getting to the gym on Sat. or Sun. This weekend, I do have my college reunion to attend, but I know what is being served (due to my allergies) and it's OP! 

 for weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

kollerbear said:


> OH MAN THIS IS SO FUNNY!!!!
> 
> The worst part is that we use pine litter, and when it disintegrates it looks EXACTLY like the white cookie crumbles on top, and then our "foster" (i.e. essentially our new adopted) cat uses the regular stuff, which looks like the stuff underneath... My god this is so gross and amazing. What an amazing sense of humor you have, I love this. Who did you make this for???



We're camping this weekend and it is Halloween weekend.  Tomorrow night is the haunted trail and Saturday is Trick or Treating and a costume dance with prizes.  Always a lot of fun.  In past years the whole mean for Saturday night was "halloween" themed.  I did witches fingers out of bread sticks, dipped in "blood" (marinara).  Mummy toes (pigs in a blanket).  jello eyeballs.  Witches brew punch.  There were other things that slip my mind at the moment.


----------



## my3princes

So I'm kind of a Halloween nut.  I've made most of my kids costumes over the years.  I've got some of them in an online photo album if anyone cares to look.

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a240/my3princes/Halloween Costumes


----------



## kollerbear

my3princes said:


> So I'm kind of a Halloween nut.  I've made most of my kids costumes over the years.  I've got some of them in an online photo album if anyone cares to look.
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a240/my3princes/Halloween Costumes



These are so cute... you're so talented!!! The Harley guy with the moustache cracked me up, as did the lifeguard with the sunscreen on his nose (such a cute detail)... and I love all the matching/themed costumes, like the Hercules characters, the Christmas tree + Santa, and Winnie the Pooh + the beehive. Such a great sense of humor. You got me excited for Halloween!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lovetoscrap said:


> Did you try the Men's Department?  You may not be able to get something cute and fashionable but if you just need something in a basic black or brown "leather" to keep your pants up there are more size options there because they often size them to men's pants sizes rather than S/M/L/XL .  I also found a stretchy belt in the Mens Dept at Walmart that doesn't even have holes, you just put the widget anywhere into the belt so it can adjust to whatever size you need.



Will keep this in mind for when the newer belt wears out.

*JaxJags08*, Did you attend UF? (Just guessing based on you name and avatar). As the summer challenge people know, that is where I would really like to go for grad school and would love to hear from someone with firsthand experience!




my3princes said:


>



This looks frighteningly like my cat's litter box. I think we even have the same pooper scooper.  

************
Today was on plan through lunch and afternoon snack. I was all dressed and ready to head to the gym and I started getting shaky like my sugar was low, which didn't make any sense. I ate a lot of non-sensical gross carbs this evening. 

Does anyone have any good low-calorie carb snacks to deal with low blood sugar? I had just eaten an orange, but that obviously didn't do much.

I've had a terrible sinus headache for about 6 hours. I've taken 4 motrin and 2 sudafed and it's just not going away. My face just hurts. 

I'm cooking the pasta fagioli recipe tomorrow for dinner and fully intend to go to the gym in the evening, assuming my sinuses and sugar cooperate. 

The strawberries that I just bought *yesterday* were already fuzzy today.   Gross. I had to throw them out. But I have mini apples, navel oranges, bananas, etc.


----------



## trinaweena

I did myyy run tonight, but idk if  i was on plan today. Im tired. Lol.im using saturday  asa day  to catch up with myself. I am just physically and mentally euxhausted. Actually i shud proably go to bed now so i will get up for yoga tomorrow


----------



## buzz5985

buzz5985 said:


> I am still looking for coaches for the above dates.  If you are interested please PM me.
> 
> Janis



Thank you everyone!!!  The Coaching schedule is full and updated on the first page.  



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Sorry that I was not able to get back on last night due to school open house.
> 
> First, a couple of housekeeping matters:
> 
> Welcome to our incoming coach tomorrow, *Tracey*!
> 
> *Tomorrow please don't forgot to PM those weights to dvccruiser76 and your HH (Healthy Habits) points to cclovesdis. ** I bet Satorifound might even still accept beginning numbers if you are doing WIN!*
> 
> And, last but not least, consider signing up for a week of coaching.  Our coaches pose the QOTD and keep the conversation moving.  It is a lot of fun and very motivating.  There is a QOTD archive to help you come up with questions and this group doesn't ever seem to run out of things to talk about!    We are fortunate that we have enough participants that we can have a different coach every week.  If you don't want to commit to a whole week let Janis know because we can split up weeks and even do a coach-of-the-day rotation sometimes.  Please PM Janis if you are interested.
> 
> *Let's talk for a minute about the week-ends.    Do you sometimes find it is harder to stay on track on the week-ends than it is during the week?  *Here is a little excerpt from an article from sparkpeople.com called "10 Tips for a Healthier Week-end."
> 
> _We all know how it goes. You make good food choices, avoid temptations, and work out every morning only to find that on Friday or Saturday night, your willpower goes out the window. Somehow you begin noshing on chicken fingers and guzzling beer then snoozing through your Spinning class the next morning. Sound familiar?_
> 
> *1. Squeeze in a longer workout.*
> *2. Eat like it's a weekday.*
> *3. Stick to your usual sleep schedule.*
> *4. Get outdoors.*
> *5. Fuel yourself for weekday success.*
> *6. Limit your drinks. *
> *7. Plan for relaxation.*
> *8. Break the on-again, off-again diet mentality.*
> *9. Weigh in Monday morning. *
> *10. Plan for the week ahead. *
> 
> Here is the link to the entire article if you are interested.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=1607
> 
> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *
> 
> I've had a lot of fun coaching this week.  Thanks for all the wonderful responses!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Thank you so much for coaching.  




kollerbear said:


> I always seem to be the only one posting at 1:30 am...



I am ususally here late also.  Only by the time I am on, all the questions have been answered, and I have nothing to add to the conversation!!!!

Janis


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. 

Deb I love your Halloween pictures.  Dh's birthday is Halloween so it is a special holiday for us.  I especially love your costumes from Hercules. 

I had a long day yesterday but I did go to yoga and it felt great.  I did smell a skunk again last night and my throat is sore again this morning.  Maybe it is some sort of infection that makes me think I smell a skunk

I have to work distributing Boy Scout popcorn to troops and packs this afternoon so it is going to be a long day.  Tomorrow I go and sew pillowcases for Kid with Cancer.  I can't wait for that.  We sew at my favorite fabric shop.  I can't wait especially since yesterday was pay day.  

I will weigh in this weekend.  I think I have lost a couple of pounds but we shall see.  Good luck to all those who are weighing in.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## baby1disney

Keenercam...I don't have an account on that myfitnesspal.com site...but my name is Terrie!! Lol it's nice to meet you!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning to all the losers and maintainers  Everyone's weight has been entered. We are still missing 19 people, so I have sent out a PM to each one as a follow up. 2 of those are excused, so I don't want to miss the rest. 

Good luck to everyone this morning on your weigh ins 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011:  If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? *



We would be heading to breakfast somewhere. If it's our first day I would hit the Kona Cafe for some Tonga Toast before heading over to the Magic Kingdom 



jaelless said:


> I was shocked last night and a bit sad. My DS (16) told me when I take lil princess to Disney World next year for 3rd birthday, he doesn't want to go. He wants to stay home alone instead. (Grandma lives next door) I couldn't believe he said no. I hate teen years when guys are too kewl for disney. At least they get back into it after college. Is a good thing I have my lil princess to play with.



Oh no  Say it isn't so.....



pershing said:


> I would like to join the Fall challenge. Is it too late? I just started South Beach yesterday.



It's never too late. Just PM me your weight for last week and this week if you have them. 



mvlimmex said:


> I will have to look into Pilates.  I do not know much about it. Does anyone know if Zumba's a good program.  We have a couple close to our house.



I have Zumba for the Wii too and love it  You can select shorter or longer workouts and easy, moderate or hard depending on your level. 



AUdisneyDad said:


> I have a question about the challenge.  My wife would like to go through this journey with me, however she does not have an account.  So my question is can she be under my name as DW?  Thanks



Sure thing, just PM me her weight from last week and both of yours for today. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*
> 
> I've had several woo hoos this week -- I've lost 4 pounds.   Thank you coaching effect!    But I think the biggest woo hoo is a big thank you to Patricia and Cam who told me about the scanning feature on myfitnesspal -- it is fabulous!



Woohoo on the 4 pounds 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011:  Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday!  Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!*



Sorry I'm late, I have a woohoo moment for Thursday and that it's September 15th and the corporate deadline is officially over 



cclovesdis said:


> My  moment was being down 3.8 lbs at WW!



Woohoo 



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials.
> 
> This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.
> 
> For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.
> 
> *Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.
> 
> *The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
> Habit #1: 5/7 days
> Habit #2: 4/7 days
> Habit #3: 7/7 days
> Habit #4: 1/7 days
> Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
> Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed
> 
> This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.
> 
> Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *
> 
> It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 2: Toy Story
> 
> Buzz, Woody, and the gang have some great traits as they complete mission after mission. Week 2 on the show tends to be a difficult week. *Well, we're not going to have that happen to us!* Buzz, Woody, and the gang have persistence and so will we! They are also thinkers and planners. My favorite trait of them all though, is their happiness, which I believe comes from the bond they share with one another. That is something we have here and I know is "beyond" helpful for many, if not all, of us!
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 
> Are you still using your journals? I hope so! No mission is successful without the proper fuel. So,
> 
> *1. Your Habit is to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water per day.*
> 
> 2. As you go about your day, write down everything you eat. *This week, your Habit is to write down all the foods and caloric beverages you drink AND record one nutritional aspect of it (calories, fat, carbs, points, etc.).*
> 
> *3. Eat 2 servings of protein per day.* (I'll let you decide what counts, but don't call your dairy serving your protein serving too.)
> 
> *4. End your day with a mantra.* A good one is "I am healthy." Remember, emotional health is essential too!
> 
> Now that we've got our fuel, we need our fitness.
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. Is your fitness plan ready for the month? Stick to it! *If you complete all of your planned workouts, you completed this Mini-Challenge!*
> 
> 2. Did you include any strength training in your exercise plan? *Include at least one strength training session during the week.* Ten minutes is a great start!
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Okay now that September 15th is behind me, I am ready for HH. And Toy Story? How could I not join. That's DS's favorite 

I'm just sad that I missed Beauty and the Beast, because that's my favorite 



my3princes said:


> So I'm kind of a Halloween nut.  I've made most of my kids costumes over the years.  I've got some of them in an online photo album if anyone cares to look.
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a240/my3princes/Halloween Costumes



Oh, let me check them out. Is it bad that I bought DS's costume in July 



Last night I was determined to go to bed by 9:00. I actually went down at 8:35, popped in my Ipod and relaxed to Spectromagic and almost fell asleep. As it finished, I turned off my Ipod, placed it on my bedside table and was alseep in less than 2 minutes. 


Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## lovetoscrap

Quick drive by  

Off to crop!  As usual I am running late and since I am the one organizing it I guess I have to be there to open the door.  Have to get my HEALTHY snacks and meals packed up and all my scrap crap.  Fortunately it is at the pool clubhouse just 10 mins from my house so I can come and go if I forget anything.

Everyone have a great ON PLAN day!


----------



## mikamah

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *make today a day you are proud of*


  We all can do this!!  Let's start this week off on the right foot.  

I missed lots of lisa's questions last week, but thoroughly enjoyed reading everyone's answers.  On the tracking, for me, tracking is such a huge part of my success.  You'd think I'd do it more.  Well, I've got my paper in pocket, and my breakfast written down, and my goal is to track every bite this week, and make smart choices.  I'm debating on doing ww points again, since I haven't stuck with it for a while, I think I'm going to go with the journalling, and see what this week brings.  



lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the *QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other *


not always.  Or if I commit, something comes up and I fall off the wagon.  This weekend, I am committing.  Other than football on sunday, it's a low key weekend, maybe apple picking saturday, it looks like a beautiful fall weekend here.  Next saturday I have a b-day party for my nephew, and a half marathon that I haven't trained much for.  If I can stay on plan for this week maybe see a decent loss, I can be as good as I can for the race, and feel motivated to behave at the party. 

Thank you, *Lisa* for coaching and for all the fabulous qotds.  You sure did have a busy week and as always are such a great support to all of us here. 

Welcome coach *Tracey*.  Thanks for coaching this week.  I hope to read the article later today and answer the qotd. 

*Lts*- So sorry the foot is bothering you so much.  I meant to say the other day congratulations to you for maintaining over the summer.  That is a huge success in my book, and not easy to do.   

*Deb*-that kitty litter box is awesome!  As are all of your costumes.  I started looking through them, and oh, I loved the christmas tree, and then the beehive, and then pooh and the beehive, just precious.  And your husbands head on the platter.  priceless.  You are so clever.  Have a great weekend camping. 

*CC*-Congrats on your great loss this week, and thank you for doing the hh again.  I definitely want to take part again, and hope to kick some of this weight to the curb once and for all. 

*Sue*-Thank you for being our weightkeeper.  Sounds like you needed a good nights sleep.  I went to bed by 9 a few nights this week too.  

Hello to everyone else!!  Have a healthy, happy day!!


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

Ok, the first week on this challenge has definitely been a challenge for me.  I started off the week really strong until I hit Wednesday. Went out to eat with the family to celebrate my nephew's birthday....totally blew it there.  So on Thursday I tried really hard to be good.....then crashed at the end of the day by eating 2 bowls of Reese Puff cereal.  Now today, I am feeling horrible but trying to get back up again and start over.  I am not off to a good start.  I have another hurdle today.  I am going out to eat with a friend that I have not seen in a long time so I feel I cannot cancel.  We have been trying to get together for a very long time.....this is just bad timing for me with starting this challenge.  I am very weak when it comes to eating out...everything is just so tempting.  So I am going to try very hard today and pick something healthy.  I have to do this!!!  I sure could use a little pixie dust today!  Now I am going to catch up on some questions of the day:

QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011: Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends? 
* Yes 
* No 
* Not always 
* Other 

My answer:  When I am fully committed to the healthy lifestyle, yes, I am committed to healthy habits on the weekend.  My problem is just getting started this time.  I did great a few years ago, lost 25 pounds....felt great. 

QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011: Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday! Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week! 

My answer:  It is hard to answer that one now since I blew it on Thursday and Friday but I will say that this has been a stressful week and usually when things get stressful, I head to Culver's for a treat....but I did not do that this week.  I guess that is my woohoo moment.  

QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing? 

My answer:  At Disney World, since it is around 9 AM my time right now, I would be probably be on a bus heading to one of the parks, hopefully Magic Kingdom since that one is my favorite.  We would  have our day planned as far as the rides we want to do and the dinner reservation already planned.  Our first ride of the day would most likely be Splash Mountain.


----------



## JaxJags08

bellebookworm9 said:


> *JaxJags08*, Did you attend UF? (Just guessing based on you name and avatar). As the summer challenge people know, that is where I would really like to go for grad school and would love to hear from someone with firsthand experience!



Hi!  Yes, I graduated in 2000 with an Economics degree.  My sister is currently doing a joint PhD program between UF and a college in France in the Aerospace Engineering program.  What are you planning on studying in grad school? 

I really loved my time at UF.  It is a quintessential college town - everything revolves around the university and mostly it's numerous sports programs.  I know for some people, they find Gainesville a little too small and they miss what big cities have to offer.  I've never lived in a busy city, so it didn't bother me at all.  I actually grew up in a pretty small town, so Gainesville had a lot going on to me!  The school is great for health conscious people.  There were always students running and biking and there are some great gyms on campus that are free for students.  As far as the school goes, it has top notch facilities and some great professors.  Oh, and the weather is awesome and you are always within a couple hours of the beach and Disney World!

Feel free to ask me any questions and I'll do my best to answer!


----------



## lovehoney

tigger813 said:


> Found what I was looking for so I will post your first task for the week.
> 
> I am Tracey and I will be your coach this week! This is my 5th challenge. I was absent for most of the last challenge but I am here to work with you all and succeed!
> 
> You will be reading articles or part of articles on several areas related to weight loss (protein, metabolism, control, carbs, etc).
> 
> The first article I would like you to access is on the basics of weight loss. You may read the whole article when you have a chance or scroll to the section on Metabolism.
> 
> *Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Select Course 3
> Choose Week 2
> username: wlc (all lowercase)
> password: weightloss (no spaces, lowercase)
> *
> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *!



I can't access the article.  Would you mind summarizing?


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> I would say "Other". It's not that I commit or don't commit because it's a weekend, but I don't seem to be on or off plan on some days of the week as opposed to others, KWIM?




I meant to comment on this before.  THis is a GREAT attitude..... I'm frankly kind of tired of people commenting on "are you 'on' your diet this week/weekend?" or "are you going to stay 'on' your diet for vacation?"  Honestly this is NO LONGER just a DIET for me! It is a total change to healthier, lighter eating and exercise habits!  I don't really plan days to be "on" or "off", although sometimes I do plan ahead for a splurge.  And of course, the best laid plans sometimes go awry and I eat more/worse than I originally planned to, but of course, the next meal is right back to my "normal, healthy eating".  

I think that it is this kind of thinking that makes me (reasonably) successful and will make you successful in this journey too!!



jimmduck said:


> Lisa - let me add my voice to the others - thanks for coaching.  Really great questions.
> 
> The answer to to QOTD is a resounding yes - I do, I have to.  To me there is no good/bad foods or days.
> 
> I used to binge, starve and purge my way to wonderful weigh ins, each week, at WW, but I don't do that any more.
> 
> To keep my "lion" in check, I need to be consistent (or strive for it), daily.
> 
> But as I plan my meals to include a little of everything, I don't need to "cheat" - just plan.
> 
> I don't need a "last supper" whatever I want can be worked in.  I do have lower/higher calorie days, but cannot "wait until tomorrow" anyday, because, for me, tomorrow never comes.
> 
> If "Scar" is in check, this works, if I let him out of the cage it doesn't, that simple.
> 
> Have a magical day folks.   Scale in the morning - scary, but going to do it.
> 
> Training tonight.
> 
> Linda



Again..... you're RIGHT... the key to success in this journey is being CONSISTENT! You can't be constantly thinking about your "last supper" or what you will eat when you are "done" with this!  You need to make changes that you can stick with for the long run!  And you might surprise yourself as to what those changes will be!  

And this is a reason why those "all or nothing" type diets rarely work (SlimFast, Medi-Fast, etc)..... they don't teach you ANYTHING about making permanent changes, portion control, etc.  And you spend the entire "DIET" thinking about what you will eat when you are "done"!  

I'll be the first to admit, when I re-started this journey for the billionth time back on 01/02/2008, this wasn't my mind-set.  I was just "losing for Disney" (again ) and couldn't WAIT to be in the parks eating whatever I wanted!  But something changed this time and I realized I need to make more permanent changes!  And when I got back from Disney (and yes, I definitely overate), I got RIGHT BACK ON PLAN and I haven't looked back since.

When I have a craving, I usually try to put it off and plan it for a Friday or Saturday  and then I have something to look forward to.  And usually, by that day, I don't even always want it any more!  But if I still want it, I have it.... be it chocolate, ice cream, pizza, whatever!  But honestly, I so rarely crave anything like this any more.  I am SO content and happy with a homemade pizza on low carb pita pocket crust.... I know you probably don't all believe me, but it's true!  ANd for a big splurge I might have a handful of Baked Lay's and a 64 calorie beer!  

There is so much "indulgent" food that I just couldn't care less about any more that I NEVER thought I'd want to give up..... french fries come to mind first.  Sure, I might steal a few from DS occasionally when we are out, but I never, ever, ever order my own any more ANYWHERE and I DO NOT miss them!  

You have obviously found the key to success this time!  WTG!!



tigger813 said:


> Found what I was looking for so I will post your first task for the week.
> 
> I am Tracey and I will be your coach this week! This is my 5th challenge. I was absent for most of the last challenge but I am here to work with you all and succeed!
> 
> You will be reading articles or part of articles on several areas related to weight loss (protein, metabolism, control, carbs, etc).
> 
> The first article I would like you to access is on the basics of weight loss. You may read the whole article when you have a chance or scroll to the section on Metabolism.
> 
> *Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Select Course 3
> Choose Week 2
> username: wlc (all lowercase)
> password: weightloss (no spaces, lowercase)
> *
> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *
> I am training on a new website to be an official weight loss coach. I should be able to invite people to this FREE site by the end of tomorrow. One thing I have had to do is log all the food I eat through the day, weigh in, record my exercise, and write a personal journal each day. I have been doing this for 10 days at this point. The Nutrition journal is so easy to use! It is like my fitness pal or pro according to a friend of mine.
> 
> If you are interested in checking out this FREE site, PM me with your email address and I will invite you to join me. The site is called iChange. There is no pressure to buy anything but you will learn about the products I use and I will do what I can to help you lose weight. Helping people get healthy has become a passion of mine for almost 3 years.
> 
> The WISH boards has been a big help and I have learned so much from everyone here.
> 
> Have a great evening! I will answer the question later tonight!



Thanks for this! I'll read when I am done posting here and then answer the QOTD.



my3princes said:


> Kitty Litter Cake: Looks gross, but is yummy and  NOT diet friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe:  http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/kitty-litter-cake-for-halloween



EWWWW!!!!  But I LOVE it!  Waaay ickier than "dirt" cake!!  Almost TOO realistic!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Wow, I thought I answered this questions.
> 
> Now I forget what my woohoo was, but tonight I was hottie mom instead of PTO mom. We had open house and I dressed in nicer jeans, a nice shirt and heels. I got loads of compliments. Would have looked a little better if I had a smaller belly but whatever, the jeans were tight enough that I didn't want to eat! LOL
> Oh I remember my woohoo, I signed up for My Fitness Pal.
> 
> for hottie mom!!  Heels??? I"m impressed!  I can't even WALK in heels any more!
> 
> 
> 
> DS still doesn't have his phone back, long story, but I'll send on the message. We have the first really big meet Saturday!
> 
> Whoops.... I'll let her know.





cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, it’s been shortened to my initials.
> 
> This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.
> 
> For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each week’s daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.
> 
> *Every week you will have 4 “Habits” to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like “Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week.” The “Habits” will be things that are essential for good “Health.” One might be “Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day.” I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.
> 
> *The Healthy Habits “week” is the same as for weigh-ins. A new “week” begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each “Habit” and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
> Habit #1: 5/7 days
> Habit #2: 4/7 days
> Habit #3: 7/7 days
> Habit #4: 1/7 days
> Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
> Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed
> 
> This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more “Habits.” It also gives me feedback for future weeks.
> 
> Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the “hat” for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *
> 
> It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 2: Toy Story
> 
> Buzz, Woody, and the gang have some great traits as they complete mission after mission. Week 2 on the show tends to be a difficult week. *Well, we're not going to have that happen to us!* Buzz, Woody, and the gang have persistence and so will we! They are also thinkers and planners. My favorite trait of them all though, is their happiness, which I believe comes from the bond they share with one another. That is something we have here and I know is "beyond" helpful for many, if not all, of us!
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 
> Are you still using your journals? I hope so! No mission is successful without the proper fuel. So,
> 
> *1. Your “Habit” is to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water per day.*
> 
> 2. As you go about your day, write down everything you eat. *This week, your “Habit” is to write down all the foods and caloric beverages you drink AND record one nutritional aspect of it (calories, fat, carbs, points, etc.).*
> 
> *3. Eat 2 servings of protein per day.* (I'll let you decide what counts, but don't call your dairy serving your protein serving too.)
> 
> *4. End your day with a mantra.* A good one is "I am healthy." Remember, emotional health is essential too!
> 
> Now that we've got our fuel, we need our fitness.
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. Is your fitness plan ready for the month? Stick to it! *If you complete all of your planned workouts, you completed this Mini-Challenge!*
> 
> 2. Did you include any strength training in your exercise plan? *Include at least one strength training session during the week.* Ten minutes is a great start!
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



CC..... thanks again for taking SO MUCH time and effort with the Healthy Habits!  I think this is GREAT, especially for some of our "healthy lifestyle newbies"!   I know I'm not good about keeping track of my HH points and stuff, but I want you to know that I always read your HH posts and try to follow them!

BTW, got your PM.... package should go postal today!  Hope it helps.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Today did not go well today, I don't think I over ate but I didn't eat on plan. I got sucked into school drama that I don't want to be a part of. I need to figure out how to get out of it. And it's really bad, like people may lose their jobs bad.
> 
> Then we had open house #2 tonight, last night was DD's and DS9's. Today was DS10. That didn't go as planned, DS10 was getting on my nerves with his friends, DD was running around like crazy (I'd really like to keep them home in the future). I snapped at DH and the kids when I got home because they were all yelling at each other while I was on the phone, sadly it including cussing and I not happy. Not one of my finer moments.
> 
> Can I have a do over?



Yup..... today is your do-over.... it is a brand new day with no mistakes in it!  It is called the "present" cause it is a gift to you, new, every single day!  



my3princes said:


> So I'm kind of a Halloween nut.  I've made most of my kids costumes over the years.  I've got some of them in an online photo album if anyone cares to look.
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a240/my3princes/Halloween Costumes



Can't wait to look at those pictures!  I've sewn most of my kids costumes over the years too.  I don't care much for Halloween and we've always had rules in my house limiting costume selection to nothing "evil, bloody, icky, scary, demonic, etc" and the kids have always come up with really fun ideas!  DD is determined to be Rapunzel this year complete with the beautiful purple gown!  And DS is kind of bucking the "rules" and wants to be a Dementor from HP.  Not sure that will be happening, but you never know.  Looks like I had better get out the sewing machine NOW!



lovetoscrap said:


> Quick drive by
> 
> Off to crop!  As usual I am running late and since I am the one organizing it I guess I have to be there to open the door.  Have to get my HEALTHY snacks and meals packed up and all my scrap crap.  Fortunately it is at the pool clubhouse just 10 mins from my house so I can come and go if I forget anything.
> 
> Everyone have a great ON PLAN day!



Lucky you!  SO WISH I was going to a crop anytime soon!



tinkerbellfriend said:


> Ok, the first week on this challenge has definitely been a challenge for me.  I started off the week really strong until I hit Wednesday. Went out to eat with the family to celebrate my nephew's birthday....totally blew it there.  So on Thursday I tried really hard to be good.....then crashed at the end of the day by eating 2 bowls of Reese Puff cereal.  Now today, I am feeling horrible but trying to get back up again and start over.  I am not off to a good start.  I have another hurdle today.  I am going out to eat with a friend that I have not seen in a long time so I feel I cannot cancel.  We have been trying to get together for a very long time.....this is just bad timing for me with starting this challenge.  I am very weak when it comes to eating out...everything is just so tempting.  So I am going to try very hard today and pick something healthy.  I have to do this!!!  I sure could use a little pixie dust today!  Now I am going to catch up on some questions of the day:
> 
> QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011: Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> * Yes
> * No
> * Not always
> * Other
> 
> My answer:  When I am fully committed to the healthy lifestyle, yes, I am committed to healthy habits on the weekend.  My problem is just getting started this time.  I did great a few years ago, lost 25 pounds....felt great.
> 
> QOTD Wednesday, September 14, 2011: Happy Woo Hoo Wednesday! Let's celebrate those Woo Hoo moments (big or small) for the week!
> 
> My answer:  It is hard to answer that one now since I blew it on Thursday and Friday but I will say that this has been a stressful week and usually when things get stressful, I head to Culver's for a treat....but I did not do that this week.  I guess that is my woohoo moment.
> 
> QOTD Monday, September 12, 2011: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now, what would you be doing?
> 
> My answer:  At Disney World, since it is around 9 AM my time right now, I would be probably be on a bus heading to one of the parks, hopefully Magic Kingdom since that one is my favorite.  We would  have our day planned as far as the rides we want to do and the dinner reservation already planned.  Our first ride of the day would most likely be Splash Mountain.



Try finding the menu from today's lunch restaurant online.  FIgure out the calories/points/whatever from things you might like, make your selection for lunch, write it down, and when you get to the restaurant DON'T EVEN OPEN the menu!  Order from your note and STICK WITH IT!!  And you order first so you aren't tempted by what your friend orders.  And don't be STARVING when you get there.... have a cup of tea and a piece of fruit or cheese before you go, to take the edge off. It is MUCH EASIER to make good healthy choices when you aren't starving!  GOod luck.

***************

Happy Sunny Friday friends!  I hope everyone is enjoying a beautiful day in their neighborhood today!  It is sunny and breezy and COOL here!  Definitely fall is arriving.

I never did fold that laundry last night.  By the time we were home, had dinner stuff cleaned up, etc, etc, etc, I just did NOT have the energy for folding.... so it got moved aside for the night and is waiting for me NOW.  Dang.   Guess I was hoping that the laundry fairy might have visited during the night!

"Splurged" with a bit of extra carb at breakfast this morning and really enjoyed it.  Had a 3 eggwhite omelet with spinach and goat cheese and a homemade WW carrot pineapple muffin that I had in the freezer from a batch my Mom made a while ago.  I grilled the muffin with just a bit of PAM spray after my eggs were done.... it was delicious!  

Need to find a recipe to use up some hamburg in the fridge.  Got a few ideas for it, but thought I might check the SB website or allrecipes. com for some other ideas.  

I'm gonna go read that article that Tracey posted so I can reply to the QOTD and then check out Deb's pictures!  Be back in a few....................P


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

I'd like to join as a loser


----------



## jillbur

I may go a little off plan tonight (and I'm fine with it because I feel so good this week). I think I'm taking my DS's to see Lion King 3D! And I'm sure they (and I) will want some popcorn! We still have 3 passes leftover from the M&M packages that had the chance to win free movie money. We have 3 passes for free movies up to $12 and our movies with 3D are $11.50 so it's FREE!! I am so excited to see this movie again on the big screen (especially after the horrible day I had at work yesterday with our IEP program. I wrote an entire IEP on a new version of IEPwriter and they switched back to the old, so I lost everything ). I feel like I deserve a night out with my boys (DH will be working though).

Anyone else planning on seeing Lion King 3D? 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

JaxJags08 said:


> Hi!  Yes, I graduated in 2000 with an Economics degree.  My sister is currently doing a joint PhD program between UF and a college in France in the Aerospace Engineering program.  What are you planning on studying in grad school?
> 
> I really loved my time at UF.  It is a quintessential college town - everything revolves around the university and mostly it's numerous sports programs.  I know for some people, they find Gainesville a little too small and they miss what big cities have to offer.  I've never lived in a busy city, so it didn't bother me at all.  I actually grew up in a pretty small town, so Gainesville had a lot going on to me!  The school is great for health conscious people.  There were always students running and biking and there are some great gyms on campus that are free for students.  As far as the school goes, it has top notch facilities and some great professors.  Oh, and the weather is awesome and you are always within a couple hours of the beach and Disney World!
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions and I'll do my best to answer!




I am planning to get my clinical doctorate in audiology. The school sounds like a bigger (people wise and grounds wise) version of my undergrad college. We are also in a quintessential college town in a very rural area-our big outings are to the grocery stores! I was looking at the various gym facilities and was very pleased with the options. Im submitting my application very soon, like today or tomorrow. 

*****************
Meals are planned for today, my headache was gone (thankfully) when I woke up and I'm at work for the next four hours. Will start cooking when I get home and head to the gym for a bit later. I think I'm also having a movie night with my friends. 

I skimmed the QOTD article last night, but my eyes hurt so I didn't really retain much, but from what I do remember, it was things I kind of knew already. 

Exactly 3 weeks until Disney!


----------



## keenercam

Happy Friday, everyone! What a gorgeous day it is here!  I LOVE autumn and it certainly felt like autumn when Howard and I left at 5:40 a.m. to go to the YMCA.  He did a 6:00 boot camp class and I spent 60 minutes on a recumbent bike reading a new book.  The bike said I burned 286 calories.  It is nice to have those exercise minutes in the bank early in the day.  

After the Y, thanks to my friend Patty (pjstevens), I made a protein shake with skim milk and reduced fat peanut butter and enjoyed that in place of breakfast.  It was delicious and was 285 calories. LOL! I couldn't have made the numbers come out that way if I'd tried. 

So, what does everyone have planned for the weekend? Howard has a retirement dinner to attend tonight, so I am either going to rent something from redbox or go to see Lion King.  I don't see things in 3D so I am glad my theatre is also showing it in a regular format.  Tomorrow, Howard has another business function and will have to leave the house by about 5:30 so I think I am going to get up and work out and then meet Patty at the shopping center outdoor fountain to do some miles for my half-marathon training.  I am hoping to do walk/run intervals again like I did on my morning outing in WDW last weekend, except that this time I'd like to do them consistently throughout at least 3 miles.  We'll see how it goes.  

As for this challenge, I am pleased to report that I am still tracking every bite and have exercised every day since September 6.  I am down more than 4 pounds from 9/6 and am right on target for this week as far as what I'd hoped to achieve the first week of the challenge.  I am determined to stay strong through the weekend, notwithstanding MANY challenges and danger zones.  I'll have to work my butt off tomorrow morning to rack up some calories to enjoy a date night with Howard tomorrow night to see Gloriana at a country and western bar I love.    I love that Howard is willing to go with me even though it is of no interest to him.  What a sweetheart! 

Have a great Friday, everyone! And a wonderful weekend to those of you who might not get back here soon.


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> I may go a little off plan tonight (and I'm fine with it because I feel so good this week). I think I'm taking my DS's to see Lion King 3D! And I'm sure they (and I) will want some popcorn! We still have 3 passes leftover from the M&M packages that had the chance to win free movie money. We have 3 passes for free movies up to $12 and our movies with 3D are $11.50 so it's FREE!! I am so excited to see this movie again on the big screen (especially after the horrible day I had at work yesterday with our IEP program. I wrote an entire IEP on a new version of IEPwriter and they switched back to the old, so I lost everything ). I feel like I deserve a night out with my boys (DH will be working though).
> 
> Anyone else planning on seeing Lion King 3D?
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



DD and I are talking about seeing it.  Not sure if DH and DS are interested.  If it is just DD and I, we will probably do the 3-D.... if DH comes along it will have to be 2-D.  His neurological disorder greatly affects his eyes and he just cannot do 3-D.  I don't care for it much myself, but I can tolerate it.

DS entered a bunch of M&M codes this summer (he scrounged the empty M&M packets from his cousins).  I'll have to ask him if he has any tickets/coupons to share!



keenercam said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! What a gorgeous day it is here!  I LOVE autumn and it certainly felt like autumn when Howard and I left at 5:40 a.m. to go to the YMCA.  He did a 6:00 boot camp class and I spent 60 minutes on a recumbent bike reading a new book.  The bike said I burned 286 calories.  It is nice to have those exercise minutes in the bank early in the day.
> 
> After the Y, thanks to my friend Patty (pjstevens), I made a protein shake with skim milk and reduced fat peanut butter and enjoyed that in place of breakfast.  It was delicious and was 285 calories. LOL! I couldn't have made the numbers come out that way if I'd tried.
> 
> So, what does everyone have planned for the weekend? Howard has a retirement dinner to attend tonight, so I am either going to rent something from redbox or go to see Lion King.  I don't see things in 3D so I am glad my theatre is also showing it in a regular format.  Tomorrow, Howard has another business function and will have to leave the house by about 5:30 so I think I am going to get up and work out and then meet Patty at the shopping center outdoor fountain to do some miles for my half-marathon training.  I am hoping to do walk/run intervals again like I did on my morning outing in WDW last weekend, except that this time I'd like to do them consistently throughout at least 3 miles.  We'll see how it goes.
> 
> As for this challenge, I am pleased to report that I am still tracking every bite and have exercised every day since September 6.  I am down more than 4 pounds from 9/6 and am right on target for this week as far as what I'd hoped to achieve the first week of the challenge.  I am determined to stay strong through the weekend, notwithstanding MANY challenges and danger zones.  I'll have to work my butt off tomorrow morning to rack up some calories to enjoy a date night with Howard tomorrow night to see Gloriana at a country and western bar I love.    I love that Howard is willing to go with me even though it is of no interest to him.  What a sweetheart!
> 
> Have a great Friday, everyone! And a wonderful weekend to those of you who might not get back here soon.




YOu are doing great Cam!  The pb smoothie sounds delish!  

***********

Okay..... here I am, back again, and I STILL haven't read the article to go with today's QOTD!  My Mom called just as I posted earlier so I was busy talking.  Off to read it now!...................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jillbur said:


> Anyone else planning on seeing Lion King 3D?
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



ME ME ME!!!! It's DS9's favorite Disney movie. He's sooooo excited to go see it.


----------



## pjlla

THIS IS MY SECOND TIME DOING THIS!! CURSE YOU POOF FAIRY!!!!!!!!!


QOTD:

*METABOLISM BOOSTERS*
1. Water! - I usually drink 2-3 liters a day.

2. Green Tea!  - I usually drink a few cups a week in the summer... every day though in the winter!  

3. Soup!  Again, this tends to be more of a fall/winter thing for me.  And in the colder weather I usually make it for the family at least once a week.

4. Grapefruit! Like it, don't love it..... usually too expensive and too many carbs to eat daily.

5. Apples and Pears!  Love them both.... eat about one a day most of the year and more than that during the high season.... loving them right now!  I usually have it with a piece of cheese to slow down the carb absorbtion.

6. Broccoli! This is the "go to" veggie in my house.  Usually serve it at least 5 times a week at dinner time and will often eat any leftovers for breakfast or lunch.  In fact, today's lunch is fish and broccoli (which sounds suspiciously like last night's dinner!  )

7. Low-Fat Yogurt!  Unsweetened non-fat greek yogurt has become a household staple.  I sweeten mine with fruit and Stevia... the kids use honey or sugar.  

8. Lean Turkey! I used to make a whole turkey a few times a year, but with DS's poultry allergy I don't do that any more.  But I do buy nitrite-free all natural Hormel turkey lunch meat and I will have that for lunch or snack a few days a week.

9. Oatmeal! Family enjoys regular cooked oats once a week or so.  I've switched myself over to the hot cooked oat bran cereal (more fiber, healthier carbs).  

10. Hot Peppers! Nope.... don't so spicy AT ALL!!

*METABOLISM SLOWERS*

1) SUGAR:- Rarely consume this anymore, other than the occasional tsp. of brown sugar on my oat bran cereal or during a splurge.  Don't use it in my coffe, tea, cereal, yogurt, etc.

2) WHITE BREAD:- This item has NEVER made regular appearances in my house.  I wasn't brought up on it and never got in the habit of buying it.  We mostly eat the whole wheat 100 calorie tortillas and low carb flax seed/oat bran pitas and lavash.  If the kids want a loaf of bread for school sandwiches or such, it is usually whole wheat or honey whole wheat.  Burger rolls are light whole wheat.  The occasional white bread will make a special appearance, like the garlic and herb baguette from last weekend's anniversary dinner.  And there are just a few hold-outs left that I am trying to phase out, like the occasional box of Eggos and white flour pretzels.  

3) FRIED FOODS:- THis is nothing that I've ever made (well, except for when DS and I made deep fried Oreos that one time... ).  And when we go out to eat the kids are allowed to have french fries or onion rings, but that is about the limit of fried foods we might eat.  Neither of the kids ever orders fried chicken or fried nugget or anything like that.  I will admit, however, that the occasional fried scallop sounds pretty good to me right now!

4) PROCESSED FOODS:- I've never been real big on this stuff and I now buy even less than ever.  The last few hold-outs are probably Cheerios (and chocolate cheerios and honey nut cheerios!!  ), saltines and Ritz crackers, Nature Valley granola bars, canned soups, Baked Lays, white flour pretzels, cake mix and instant pudding (for the occasional "dessert emergency"), instant mashed potatoes, ketchup (DS can't live without it), Bisquick.

5) ALCOHOL:- I've never been big on cocktails (well, except in college), but always liked my weekend beers.  But I've essentially given them up and I don't really miss them.  I would so rather eat my calories than drink them!  I still indulge in the occasional vacation margarita, but other than that and the once-in-a-great-while weekend 64 calorie beer, I don't indulge at all.


*Steps to Boost your Metabolism*

1. Build up on lean, mean body mass.

Been working on this for a while, although admittedly I've slacked off on it lately.  But I LOVE seeing the definition in my arms and shoulders when I've been really working hard on the weight training!

2. Eat breakfast.

Never miss it!

3. Avoid refined sugar.

I do.


4. Consume spicy foods.

CAN'T!!  

5. Sleep more.

I aim for 8 hours and probably average from 6.5 to 8 and seem to do okay with that.

6. Increase your water consumption.

Most days I feel like I will float away if I drink any more!

7. Eat little and more often!

Still working on this.  I can do it okay when I am home, but it is difficult during a work day.

8. Eat lean protein

I think I do pretty well with this, especially since I developed my hybrid SB/WW plan.

9. Plan meals in detail.

I do well with this too!

9. Get rid of the stress!

(I guess the #9 was so special they wanted to use it twice!  )  I'm a pretty low-stress person so I don't worry about this too much.  Most of my stress is kind of self-induced by me worrying about stupid things like being caught up with the laundry, saving enough $$ for the kids for college, and getting caught up with my scrapbooks before I die!

10. Go hot or cold

Being cheap helps with this!  In the winter I keep the house temp at 62 degrees or less when I am home alone.  I bundle up with hoodies and slippers.  Then in the summer, I don't allow the kids to turn on the window a/c units until the indoor temp is at least 82 degrees!  

11. Drink more green tea.

Well... first of all, I need most of it to be decaf or else I would NEVER sleep.  Second of all, I need it a bit sweet and I don't want to use sugar, so I use Stevia (healthier) or Splenda (not healthy but like the taste better).  I don't want to consume much Splenda, so that really limits me to plain green tea (ick), green tea with Stevia (okay, but not ideal), or green tea with Splenda (tasty, but not real healthy).  Hard choices to make.  And honestly, I've never noticed the green tea to make a darn bit of difference to my weight loss, hunger level, or anything else.  I've definitely experimented over the last few years with having weeks where I drink 3-4 cups of green tea everyday, but I've never noticed any correlation between that and my weight loss. oh well.

12. Include a lot of energy foods in the diet, such as fruits and veggies, beans and whole grains.

I think I've got this covered!

Tracey.... thanks for making me really think about this!......................P


----------



## JaxJags08

Bellebookworm9 - best of luck on your application!  UF is a big school, but it never really felt like 50,000 students to me except on football game days.  I did enjoy summers there though, when it was really empty.



tigger813 said:


> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *



1.  Low fat yogurt!  I try to eat some every day.
2.  I do stay away from fried foods and alcohol most of the time because I don't like how both make me feel afterwards.  Blah!  Now that I'm watching my diet, I'll try to cut down on all of the foods mentioned.
3.  I didn't know too much about steel cut or rolled oats.  I've seen it mentioned also on health blogs, but never looked into it.  I'm off to find some more about it now.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> So I'm kind of a Halloween nut.  I've made most of my kids costumes over the years.  I've got some of them in an online photo album if anyone cares to look.
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a240/my3princes/Halloween Costumes



Oh my GOSH Deb!  Those are amazing!  You are SO talented!  I thought with all this talk of Halloween I might post a few pictures of my own, but they would so pale in comparison to your creations!!  I gotta ask how you did the Christmas tree?  And do you always use a pattern or do you wing it? .................P


----------



## lisah0711

TGIF!  

*Trina,* I hope that you are able to get some rest this week-end.  You've had a stressful week.  

QOTD After reading, answer the following questions:
1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?  I actually eat quite a few things from the list -- water is a biggie.
2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?Not as much as I should but nothing on that list suprises me as being a problem.
3) What new things did you learn from this article?I liked the handy list of low cal snacks.  Good for reference when you can't think of something on your own!

Thanks for sharing the article, *Tracey!* 

*Gretchen,* hope that you are feeling better soon!   



buzz5985 said:


> I am ususally here late also.  Only by the time I am on, all the questions have been answered, and I have nothing to add to the conversation!!!!



Nah, there is always something to add, even if it is just a nod.    That is great the coaching schedule is full.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Sorry I'm late, I have a woohoo moment for Thursday and that it's September 15th and the corporate deadline is officially over



  That deserves an extra!



lovetoscrap said:


> Quick drive by



 Have fun!



mikamah said:


> We all can do this!!  Let's start this week off on the right foot.



You've got a great plan and I know that you can do this!  



tinkerbellfriend said:


> Ok, the first week on this challenge has definitely been a challenge for me.  I started off the week really strong until I hit Wednesday.



 for you and a big congratulations for getting yourself right back on track all week long!  



pjlla said:


> I don't really plan days to be "on" or "off", although sometimes I do plan ahead for a splurge.  And of course, the best laid plans sometimes go awry and I eat more/worse than I originally planned to, but of course, the next meal is right back to my "normal, healthy eating".
> 
> I think that it is this kind of thinking that makes me (reasonably) successful and will make you successful in this journey too!!



And when "the voice of experience" speaks, I pay attention!   



MinnieMouseMom said:


> I'd like to join as a loser



 *Kelli!*  Please PM your weight info to dvccruiser76 and check out the first page of the thread, if you haven't already.  Thanks for joining us!



jillbur said:


> I may go a little off plan tonight (and I'm fine with it because I feel so good this week).



Have a great time!  



keenercam said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! What a gorgeous day it is here!



Happy Friday to you, too, *Cam*!  What a great week you've had with your food and exercise -- such an inspiration!    You're week-end sounds like a ton of fun, too.



JacksLilWench said:


> I would have to say Not Always.  I always have good intentions, but I don't always follow through with them.   It's so tempting to sleep in and go out Saturday nights, regardless of the diet you're supposed to be on!



Hope that you can get caught up on your rest.  

Sunday I am doing a local half marathon.  I'm feeling good and I'm ready!   I'm past the drive yourself crazy before the race stage and am at the introspective part of the pre-race festivities.    I will be doing 20 second/40 second run/walk intervals to the half way point and then 30/30 intervals back.  I just want to finish in under four hours and I am confident that I can do that.  I had a disappointment earlier this year when I was swept at the Princess a bit after 8 miles but I've done two races since then.  And I swear this is the last half marathon that I am doing outside of ONE-derland.   Then it is on to training for the Tinker Bell Half at Disneyland in January.   

I'm enjoying music from MNSSHP on d-cot radio today -- gives you that Fall feeling.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Oops!  *Deb* your quote "poofed" so I missed saying to you that I am so impressed by all those wonderful costumes!    And your kitty litter cake -- yuk!    The kids made it one year at the lake and I could not even bring myself to eat it.


----------



## keenercam

Lisa - Good luck this weekend!!!! 

Deb - I am so stinkin' impressed. Geez, I practically thought you walked on water BEFORE I saw those fabulous costumes!!!    Not only are you creative to come up with those ideas but you have the talent to execute the ideas?!?!?!?!??  Yeah, I am totally blown away.    Thank you for sharing the picture link.  I am going to show them to some friends to make them smile.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD--Article...
#1
Foods I already eat:most already do,lots of green tea,water, making cabbage soup this weekend,even though it is still hot here, can't take spicy foods, oatmeal is foe cooler weather usually-don't know why I really like
#2  I do now but have not in the past, which has alot to do whith being so heavy
#3  Snack list is handy,I liked how things were explained simply
 I've read lots of this info in one form or another, my problem is putting the info into every day use.


----------



## glss1/2fll

MinnieMouseMom said:


> I'd like to join as a loser



Welcome! Read the first page so you know what's going on, pm your weight and jump on in!

Haven't read Tracey's article--but will tonight. Already blown my first HH by not getting up when the alarm went off at 5:15 AM. So much for completing all scheduled workouts!  Shoot. I thought I could make it up by going to the Y tonight, but DH is out of town and DS1 I think is going to a football game out of town. Hmmm The soap holder will be put into our tub today so no showers until tomorrow sometime.  The bathroom remodel is just hours from completion!!  I had planned to hit the Y for a shower. Ah well. I'll figure it all out later. 

Right now I gotta get ready for work, including packing a snack. I've picked up 2 extra subbing hours right after my 3 hours end. 5 straight. I will definitely need plenty of water and something to munch on.

Good luck to our runners this weekend. Make good choices, everybody!


----------



## tigger813

lovehoney said:


> I can't access the article.  Would you mind summarizing?


See if you can open this link....make sure you are using lower case letters and no spaces in the password

http://files.weightlosschallenge.com/3_2/wlc3_wk2_ho.pdf


----------



## Connie96

Final Summer WIN! results have finally been posted.

Final WIN! Results for Summer Challenge

I sincerely apologize for flaking out on you. Things got way too busy before our WDW trip and then there was the trip (awesome, of course) and then there was re-entry that I still haven't really completed.

I hope everyone has a fun and successful Fall Challenge!


----------



## jimmduck

tigger813 said:


> Found what I was looking for so I will post your first task for the week.
> 
> I am Tracey and I will be your coach this week! This is my 5th challenge. I was absent for most of the last challenge but I am here to work with you all and succeed!
> 
> You will be reading articles or part of articles on several areas related to weight loss (protein, metabolism, control, carbs, etc).
> 
> The first article I would like you to access is on the basics of weight loss. You may read the whole article when you have a chance or scroll to the section on Metabolism.
> 
> *Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Select Course 3
> Choose Week 2
> username: wlc (all lowercase)
> password: weightloss (no spaces, lowercase)
> *
> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi Tracey!
> 
> This is a really great site - lots of incredibly useful information on it.  I enjoyed reading just this little bit.
> 
> Things I already do to speed metabolism
> 
> Water - my drink of choice.  I drink water and have for years
> 
> I drink coffee, some milk, the occassional diet soft drink and, rarely, juice - other than that, I drink water.
> 
> Oatmeal - love it - thick enough to stand on preferably.  A little brown sugar, no milk, eat it nearly every day
> 
> Exercise and strength training - training for my Disney half in 2013 (on week 69 counting backwards - blogging on it in a WISH journal) - and now guided by a physiotherapist and the personal trainer on her staff due to severe osteo in my right knee.  Love "racing" despite my size.
> 
> I do limit the things that interfere with metabolism - but it needs improvement.
> 
> I am not big on chips, but sugar is a factor.
> 
> I learned, from this article, that there is a lot you, yourself, can do to control metabolism and I kind of thought it was something you were stuck with before reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again..... you're RIGHT... the key to success in this journey is being CONSISTENT! You can't be constantly thinking about your "last supper" or what you will eat when you are "done" with this!  You need to make changes that you can stick with for the long run!  And you might surprise yourself as to what those changes will be!
> 
> And this is a reason why those "all or nothing" type diets rarely work (SlimFast, Medi-Fast, etc)..... they don't teach you ANYTHING about making permanent changes, portion control, etc.  And you spend the entire "DIET" thinking about what you will eat when you are "done"!
> 
> I'll be the first to admit, when I re-started this journey for the billionth time back on 01/02/2008, this wasn't my mind-set.  I was just "losing for Disney" (again ) and couldn't WAIT to be in the parks eating whatever I wanted!  But something changed this time and I realized I need to make more permanent changes!  And when I got back from Disney (and yes, I definitely overate), I got RIGHT BACK ON PLAN and I haven't looked back since.
> 
> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something changed for me after my trip in January - but I was slowed down a bit by my arthritis diagnosis and subsequent therapy, brace, etc.
> 
> But I started my 70 week count down and blog on September 7th and so far, so good.
> 
> This hasn't been a great food day actually, some bad choices and I almost let "Scar" out of his cage, but got the keys away from him.
> 
> I faced the scale, and went down .2.  At first, I was disappointed but remembered the rich dessert I shared with DH at our restaurant meal this week (sponge toffee cake with ice cream ) , the Chinese food and wedding cake last Saturday at my friend's wedding and the pizza buffet blow out on Wednesday.   That, coupled with my training not yet up to speed - lucky I lost at all!
> 
> Lucky I didn't gain.
> 
> And, besides, I did a lot of positive things this week:
> 
> a)   wrote in my blog every day
> b)   charted my food every day
> c)    Followed training plan every day but one
> d)    Did most of Healthy Habits and am sending a score for the first time
> e)     Have been on this page everyday and did the QOTD
> 
> So - onward and upward
> 
> Have a magical day folks!  Back by tomorrow evening, God willing...
> 
> Linda
Click to expand...


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.  I just got home about an hour ago.  I was helping distribute Boy Scout popcorn.  I left before it was all gone since my knee was bothering me.  After 4 1/2 hours on concrete I had enough.This on top of school all day including a full evacuation drill during my prep period.  It has been a long day. 

I would love to see Lion King on the big screen again but I don't know.  A few years after it came out we got a new principal.  Nathan Lane's brother.  He was there for about three years.  His voice was just like his brother's.  It was a very hard three years.  He caused a lot of hard feeling among people.  I can still remember his voice on the all call talking to the students.  It is not a happy thought.  And I can't listen to the Lion King without thinking about him.
We shal see. 

I am tired and have some things to do before I go to bed.  

Bye


----------



## cclovesdis

Today was quite the day. It was not a great ending to an already rough week. 46.5 hours at work was the easy part. (I'm serious. ) Tomorrow is a fresh start. I have almost every minute of it planned, except for the evening. I am going to a pub. I won't drink of course (meds/allergies...driving!), but I have no idea what is being served. I will probably end up ordering something and paying it for it myself. Apps are included in the event, but I doubt there will be anything I can eat. It will probably be easier to just ask for a plate of nachos, or something similar. I'm planning a big grocery shopping on Sunday. 

I am determined to have a good weekend! 

A few quick replies and then I'm off to bed. 

Thanks *Pamela*! 

*Gretchen*: I love my audiologist! My hearing thresholds are harder to measure because I have a lot of tinnitus, and she is awesome and succesful! Good luck to you! I don't teach, but I do have a teacher of the hearing impaired certification. *jillbur*: You brought back some vivid memories of writing IEPs, espcially using the computer. I spent hours at school late at night getting them done. I don't remember which program we used, but it wasn't fun. I feel you.

*jimmduck*: Congrats on a great week! 

*Cam*:  Awesome week!

Have a great weekend everyone! Looking forward to my 5-year college reunion tomorrow. My parents are looking forward to having the day to themselves.


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *



1)I'm working on exercising 5 times a week, and at least 2 of those times involve some weight work. It also helps that our campus isn't too big, and on a hill, so lots of walking, and I live on the third floor of the house with no elevator. For food and drinks, I am trying to drink more water. I do eat apples a few times per week and I eat a non-fat yogurt almost every day. I only buy 98% fat free turkey, and I eat instant oatmeal a few times a week (not the same as slow cooked, I know). I can't eat spicy foods because of GERD.

2)Out of the five things listed for slowing down metabolism, I do 5 of them. I don't really eat white bread anymore and I don't drink alcohol for a variety of reasons, among them a)I'm not old enough, b)I'm on meds, and c)I've seen people do very dumb things when they're drunk and I don't want to be that person.

3)The list of low calorie snacks is helpful. I'm going to print that out. For the other tips listed, I eat breakfast every day and I try to get 6-8 hours of sleep every night.



pjlla said:


> DD and I are talking about seeing it.  Not sure if DH and DS are interested.  If it is just DD and I, we will probably do the 3-D.... if DH comes along it will have to be 2-D.  His neurological disorder greatly affects his eyes and he just cannot do 3-D.  I don't care for it much myself, but I can tolerate it.



I think it would be awesome, but I also can't tolerate 3-D. Just thinking about "Can't Wait to Be King" and the wildebeest stampede in 3-D is simultaneously making me go "wow" and cringe.



JaxJags08 said:


> Bellebookworm9 - best of luck on your application!  UF is a big school, but it never really felt like 50,000 students to me except on football game days.  I did enjoy summers there though, when it was really empty.



Thanks! I submitted the application today, so now I just have to wait...and wait...and wait until March to hear back from them. And I'll be there 12 months a year for the next four years if I get in, so that will be nice to look forward too-I've been at school here during the summer and it's sooo different!



Connie96 said:


> Final Summer WIN! results have finally been posted.



Wow! No wonder someone told me I look super skinny-I lost nearly 10& of myself! 



jimmduck said:


> This hasn't been a great food day actually, some bad choices and I almost let "Scar" out of his cage, but got the keys away from him.
> 
> I faced the scale, and went down .2.  At first, I was disappointed but remembered the rich dessert I shared with DH at our restaurant meal this week (sponge toffee cake with ice cream ) , the Chinese food and wedding cake last Saturday at my friend's wedding and the pizza buffet blow out on Wednesday.   That, coupled with my training not yet up to speed - lucky I lost at all!



Great job on not letting Scar out and doing all those healthy things this week. And any loss is still a loss!



cclovesdis said:


> *Gretchen*: I love my audiologist! My hearing thresholds are harder to measure because I have a lot of tinnitus, and she is awesome and succesful! Good luck to you! I don't teach, but I do have a teacher of the hearing impaired certification.



I vaguely remember how to test with tinnitus (it's a pulsing tone instead of the steady beep). I also have it but not severely and it pops up at the strangest times-sounds a lot like the really high pitched tones and drives me a little nuts! 

*******************
I was up a pound this morning, which was not all that surprising based on the amount of junk I ate yesterday. Today was fine until 3pm. I am always really good through breakfast and lunch, and then mid-afternoon to evening just kills me.  But I did make it to the gym tonight. I did 30 minutes on the elliptical and 20 minutes or so of Nautilus. 

I also submitted two of my grad school apps today-University of Florida and Kent State. Still need to pay for them, but I'll deal with that in the next few days. 

Tomorrow I'm giving a tour and then going grocery shopping for a few things. I've got a bit of reading to do tonight, and then a lot more to do this weekend. Tomorrow night is definitely movie night with friends-I know at least one Harry Potter will be watched and also possibly Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## my3princes

We're camping.  It's cold, really cold.  I'm glad I brought my parka.  Thankfully we have heat in the camper so we're hanging out inside tonight.  Chris and I did take a walk around the campground then my mother and I walked to and from the haunted trail as well as walking the trail in the dark complete with rocks, roots, uneven ground, mud etc.  

Thanks for the kudos on the costumes.  It's kind of funny that several of the costumes I made over the years are now commercially produced.  The disney ones were not available when those were made neither was the bumble bee.  I have made many more, but don't have them in the digital album yet.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

ACK I totally flaked on my week for Clean Up The Clutter

So here we go:

*Clean Up The Clutter Week 2*

Daily: 
Dishes
make your bed
New process mail (including finding a place to sort mail near a recycle bin and shredder). Mail can get overwhelming pretty quickly especially junk mail. 
Don't throw it on the counter. Process, shred, file, and recycle every day. 

weekly:
Sheets and towels 
New dust

Great article about shredding and processing mail
http://unclutterer.com/2007/05/07/paper-clutter-begone-part-4/


----------



## kollerbear

Hey there--late night QOTD response-- *Janis*, you around here too at almost 1:00am?   (You are MUCH more productive with your chores than I am late at night, though!!!)

Hi *Tracey*, thanks for coaching this week!!



tigger813 said:


> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *



I'm having trouble re-accessing the page-- I skimmed it last night though, so I think I can respond to the question to some degree....

1) This was so great because I learned that some of the foods that I really like that DBF doesn't (specifically grapefruit and broccoli) could help speed up my metabolism. Hurrah! I will check skinnytaste.com for some good broccoli recipes--thank you SO MUCH *Laura* for introducing me to this site! I also love soup, and it's finally getting cool enough to cook on our stove again. This was a good news list for me--I eat a lot of the stuff on there and I think that I can tinker with my food a little bit to get the good stuff in there more often.

2) I do limit the foods that I recall, but I don't eliminate them. I try not to eat too many processed foods, but it happens a few meals a week. I don't drink much anymore, and I don't eat a whole lot of white flour products... I do admit, while I always get whole wheat bread, if low-fat white frozen waffles are on sale for $2, I will pick that over the whole-grain ones for $4.00. I'm so cheap, I know... I know that eating healthfully overall isn't more expensive for me in my neighborhood, because when the majority of my food is produce, I end up having a lot more left in the budget for more specialty grocery items like quinoa, brown basmati rice, or whole wheat orzo. But I still balk at the prices on some of that stuff. 

I am very lucky to live in a neighborhood with good cheap produce though... gotta love living in a Latin/Indian neighborhood... these women know how to COOK. Bulk onions, potatoes, mangos, peppers, whatever produce you need, it's generally cheap, and there's a LOT of it. I had the GREATEST experience once checking out dandelion greens at my supermarket and a Latina senior citizen couldn't get over them, and kept asking the check-out girl to translate while she told me how HEALTHY they were, and how good they were for my cholesterol... and she asked what I was making with them (a Leeky Broth with Ravioli soup) and asked for directions on how to make it... it was an awesome cross-generational moment... Here I thought that healthy food with obscure produce was MY generation's foodie fad, but apparently not!

3) What did I learn from the article-- well, not being able to get to it unfortunately I can't review, but I am especially thrilled to learn that I can strong-arm my DBF into eating broccoli on a regular basis and have a good scientific reason for it! I had also heard about the benefits of green tea before, as well, but this went into more detail than I knew--for example, that I have to drink so many glasses per day (am I correct in remembering it was like, 3 cups?) for the metabolic effects to kick in. I will definitely try this for a few weeks and see if I notice any change in how it makes me feel or lose weight. If I can aquire a taste for it, I'm sure even drinking one cup per day would be good for other health reasons, too, like lowering the risk of cancer. I thought that was really interesting.

Sorry for the long post without responses--late-night took away my filter. I will be back tomorrow with responses, I just didn't want to fall behind.

I hope everyone had a GREAT weigh-in this morning and that this weekend will be happy and healthy for everyone! Good luck to the race runners!!!

Samantha


----------



## buzz5985

MinnieMouseMom said:


> I'd like to join as a loser



Welcome!!!



JaxJags08 said:


> Bellebookworm9 - best of luck on your application!  UF is a big school, but it never really felt like 50,000 students to me except on football game days.  I did enjoy summers there though, when it was really empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Low fat yogurt!  I try to eat some every day.
> 2.  I do stay away from fried foods and alcohol most of the time because I don't like how both make me feel afterwards.  Blah!  Now that I'm watching my diet, I'll try to cut down on all of the foods mentioned.
> 3.  I didn't know too much about steel cut or rolled oats.  I've seen it mentioned also on health blogs, but never looked into it.  I'm off to find some more about it now.



We cook our steel cut oats overnight in the crock pot.  It will feed DH and I for about 4 days.  We add apples, or bananas, nuts, raisons, craisons, pears, etc.  Very filling - really "sticks to your ribs".  Here is the WW recipe we use.

http://www.weightwatchers.pl/food/rcp/index.aspx?recipeid=225391

Just a side note - I do not add the dried cranberries to the crockpot, I found they became too mushy.  



donac said:


> Good evening everyone.  I just got home about an hour ago.  I was helping distribute Boy Scout popcorn.  I left before it was all gone since my knee was bothering me.  After 4 1/2 hours on concrete I had enough.This on top of school all day including a full evacuation drill during my prep period.  It has been a long day.
> 
> Bye



I was a Popcorn Kernal about 5 years ago, for a couple of years.  From now till Thanksgiving I had stacks of popcorn lining my front hallway - close to $8,000 worth!!!  All you could smell was the butter popcorn.  

I hope they still have the popping corn this year - it was FANTASTIC.  I ordered some powdered cheddar from King Arthur Flour, and we would sprinkle some of that on the popcorn and it was very yummy.  

QOTD:

1. Water! - I drink at least 8 glasses a day, if not more. 

2. Green Tea!  - I have never had it.  I stopped drinking tea.  The only way I like it is the way my Grandmother made it - ton's of sugar and milk.  

3. Soup!  We like gazepacho in the summer, I made the old WW Zero points soup last week.  I also like a turkey meatball soup, that I should post when I find it.  It's very good, and extremely easy to make.

4. Grapefruit! I like them - but it seems to me whenever I buy them, I end up throwing them out because I am too lazy to cut them.  

5. Apples and Pears!  I love pears.  But such a short season that I can get tasty ones in the NE.  Going apple picking this weekend.

6. Broccoli! DS favorite veggie, so we eat it a lot.

7. Low-Fat Yogurt!  - We made the switch to Chobani yogurt, much more satisfying.  

8. Lean Turkey!  I cooked a hotel style breast last weekend for our lunches this week.  I have replaced ground 99% FF turkey in meatloaf recipes, chili, hamburgers and really enjoy it a lot.

9. Oatmeal! We have started to eat more steel cut oats.

10. Hot Peppers! The hottest I have gone is jalapeno and I will not admit that every time I cut them, now mind you I wear gloves, will manage to rub my eye and I start running around with burning eyes!!!  

*METABOLISM SLOWERS*

1) SUGAR:- I drink one coffee a day.  It has 2 sugars and light cream.  I also bake my own bread and a lot of the recipes call for some sugar to help the yeast work.

2) WHITE BREAD:-  I make my own bread - yes I use white flour.  It's very difficult to make whole wheat bread that tastes good without adding a lot of additives.  But one thing I can guarantee - a couple of slices of white bread a day did not make me obese.

3) FRIED FOODS:- Occasionaly - I can say only about once a month at the most.  We rarely eat out, if we have fries at home we purchase the frozen Alexia Sweet Potato fries.  

4) PROCESSED FOODS:- We buy pasta, some cereal, rice pilaf, canned tomatoes, condiments, ice cream, DS snacks for school. but I bake cookies etc from scratch.  I do most cooking from scratch.  

5) ALCOHOL:- Love it, oh this is the not good for you column, drat. 


*Steps to Boost your Metabolism*

1. Build up on lean, mean body mass - trying to.

2. Eat breakfast - does coffee count??

3. Avoid refined sugar - work in progress.

4. Consume spicy foods - I have Irish roots - is black pepper spicy enough??

5. Sleep more - I try

6. Increase your water consumption - I drink plenty already

7. Eat little and more often! - I do well at work.  When I am at home, I tend to keep putting it off until I am overly hungry and just eat blindly.  

8. Eat lean protein no problem with this

9. Plan meals in detail. - I do, I plan our weekly menu's according to the sales at the local grocery store.

10. Get rid of the stress! - Now if I didn't work, didn't have a DF with dementia, there would be little stress in my life.  

10. Go hot or cold  -  My family calls me the Ice Princess.  LOL  Thermostat in the winter is at 62, we put it up to 64 for company.  But . . . the A/C are also set at 62.  LOL  Like I said Ice Princess.  My DS loves it cold too.  

11. Drink more green tea. - Can't do it.

12. Include a lot of energy foods in the diet, such as fruits and veggies, beans and whole grains - working on it.

I think I've got this covered!



my3princes said:


> We're camping.  It's cold, really cold.  I'm glad I brought my parka.  Thankfully we have heat in the camper so we're hanging out inside tonight.  Chris and I did take a walk around the campground then my mother and I walked to and from the haunted trail as well as walking the trail in the dark complete with rocks, roots, uneven ground, mud etc.
> 
> Thanks for the kudos on the costumes.  It's kind of funny that several of the costumes I made over the years are now commercially produced.  The disney ones were not available when those were made neither was the bumble bee.  I have made many more, but don't have them in the digital album yet.



I bet its cold, I thought I heard it was going down to 38 in the Boston suburbs this weekend, so I can't imagine what it is where you are.  But it will make the fall folliage brilliant!!!
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Hey everyone!!!  I hope everyone had a really successful first week.  Even if you - pick yourself up, dust yourself off and Jump back on the Hayride to Success!!!  We have over 100 people signed up for this challenge.  I would love for some of you lurkers to join in (I know your there )  

Have a nice weekend - we plan on apple picking at our favorite place Applecrest in Epping NH.  They have stuff your own scarecrow, pumpkin picking, DH and DS love the apple cider donuts, grampy loves the pie and ice cream, and I love the live bluegrass music.  

Try to get out and enjoy the beautiful weather this weekend. 

My Mantra for the current HH Week 2 - it's on my coffee cup - If you can dream it, you can do it.

Janis


----------



## jaelless

*buzz5985* I never thought of making steel cut oats in crockpot. I am totally going to try that tomorrow when I get off work.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning All!

I am running a few minutes behind. I woke up when the alarm went off, but I wasn't alert for another 20 minutes. That's okay though, I'll just reschedule my day accordingly. I kind of thought I might anyway.

Just a quick Healthy Habits update. I PMed everyone back who sent in scores. So, if you didn't receive a response from me, I haven't received your scores. I don't want anyone missed.

Thanks!


----------



## tigger813

Saturday QOTD: This article is on Optimal Eating Pattern. Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com Choose Course 3 Week 3 Username wlc (all lowercase) password: eatwell (lower case and no spaces)

Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?

Almost forgot to post a QOTD! I'm out of practice being a coach!

I'll answer before I run off to Izzie's freezing cold soccer game! It's 37 degrees here! Brian and Ash are going to stay home and warm this morning so they don't get chilled before Ash's game. After Ash's game I'm off to work at a festival for the rest of the day!

QOTD: YES! I do eat breakfast everyday. I have a Healthy Meal Replacement shake that's by Herbalife. I also have water and now that it's getting cold I have a green tea! I didn't always eat breakfast. I make a point to do it now!

Time to finish bundling up! Have a great day wherever you are and make it a healthy one or as close to healthy as you can!

TTFN


----------



## AUdisneyDad

tigger813 said:


> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> 
> 
> 1) Water (Drink), Apples, broccoli, low fat yogurt, lean turkey
> 2) For the most part yes, we deviate one time a week.  No fried food, bread, or sugar at the house.  We drink mostly water and milk.
> 3) The benifits of green tea and about your basal metabolic rate (bmr)
> 
> Thanks for the article!  It was very informational,
> 
> Tim*


----------



## dvccruiser76

Morning everyone,
I've posted everyone that has sent me a pm so far, so please keep those weigh-ins coming.

As a reminder, you have until 8:00 Monday night to pm me and I will try my best each week to have the results posted by Tuesday evening. 

It's been really nice and falllike this weekend so far. Got my hair done yesterday and went darker for the fall. No more light highlights. 

No real plans for today except maybe dinner with an old friend and her kids.

Tomorrow DH, DS and I are doing the Jimmy Fund walk, so let's hope for nice weather. It might just be DS's first T ride in Boston too. 

Enjoy your Saturday everyone 



mikamah said:


> :*Sue*-Thank you for being our weightkeeper.  Sounds like you needed a good nights sleep.  I went to bed by 9 a few nights this week too.



You're welcome  I may have to get a few more of those in this week  DH is going to Philly for a couple of days for work, so maybe Dylan and I will both go to bed at 7:00. 



MinnieMouseMom said:


> I'd like to join as a loser



Welcome! You're info has been entered and you're ready to go 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Exactly 3 weeks until Disney! [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Have a wonderful time 



lisah0711 said:


> Sunday I am doing a local half marathon.  I'm feeling good and I'm ready!   I'm past the drive yourself crazy before the race stage and am at the introspective part of the pre-race festivities.    I will be doing 20 second/40 second run/walk intervals to the half way point and then 30/30 intervals back.  I just want to finish in under four hours and I am confident that I can do that.  I had a disappointment earlier this year when I was swept at the Princess a bit after 8 miles but I've done two races since then.  And I swear this is the last half marathon that I am doing outside of ONE-derland.   Then it is on to training for the Tinker Bell Half at Disneyland in January.
> 
> I'm enjoying music from MNSSHP on d-cot radio today -- gives you that Fall feeling.



Good luck on Sunday!

Oh, let me jump on and listen 



my3princes said:


> We're camping.  It's cold, really cold.  I'm glad I brought my parka.  Thankfully we have heat in the camper so we're hanging out inside tonight.



It's definitely cold here at night and first thing in the morning and you're ever further north so I just imagine. Brrr....  Stay warm


----------



## AUdisneyDad

tigger813 said:


> Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?



Yes, I usually have a Carnation Essential Breakfast drink and a piece of fruit.  On the weekends I'll cook eggs, turkey sausage and oatmeal.

I know it is important to take in fiber throughout the day but the article helped me understand the reasoning.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

It's a cool, beautiful Fall morning in my neck of the woods, too!  

*Linda,* enjoy that new bathroom this week-end!  

*Connie96,* no worries!    So nice to see you and don't be a stranger!  



jimmduck said:


> I faced the scale, and went down .2.  At first, I was disappointed but remembered the rich dessert I shared with DH at our restaurant meal this week (sponge toffee cake with ice cream ) , the Chinese food and wedding cake last Saturday at my friend's wedding and the pizza buffet blow out on Wednesday.   That, coupled with my training not yet up to speed - lucky I lost at all!
> 
> Lucky I didn't gain.
> 
> And, besides, I did a lot of positive things this week:
> 
> a)   wrote in my blog every day
> b)   charted my food every day
> c)    Followed training plan every day but one
> d)    Did most of Healthy Habits and am sending a score for the first time
> e)     Have been on this page everyday and did the QOTD
> 
> So - onward and upward



Great list of positives for the week, *Linda!*  And around here we sometimes say "onward and downward"  

*CC,* enjoy your reunion tonight!  

*Gretchen,* congrats on getting the grad school apps completed!  



my3princes said:


> We're camping.  It's cold, really cold.  I'm glad I brought my parka.  Thankfully we have heat in the camper so we're hanging out inside tonight.  Chris and I did take a walk around the campground then my mother and I walked to and from the haunted trail as well as walking the trail in the dark complete with rocks, roots, uneven ground, mud etc.
> 
> Thanks for the kudos on the costumes.  It's kind of funny that several of the costumes I made over the years are now commercially produced.  The disney ones were not available when those were made neither was the bumble bee.  I have made many more, but don't have them in the digital album yet.



Brrrr!  Stay warm!    Nice job on the walk.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> ACK I totally flaked on my week for Clean Up The Clutter
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> *Clean Up The Clutter Week 2*
> 
> Daily:
> Dishes
> make your bed
> New process mail (including finding a place to sort mail near a recycle bin and shredder). Mail can get overwhelming pretty quickly especially junk mail.
> Don't throw it on the counter. Process, shred, file, and recycle every day.
> 
> weekly:
> Sheets and towels
> New dust
> 
> Great article about shredding and processing mail
> http://unclutterer.com/2007/05/07/paper-clutter-begone-part-4/



Thanks, *Buffy!*  I'm catching up on dusting today and the mail monster is already tamed.  Electronic bill paying and storage helps a lotwith that!  



kollerbear said:


> I am very lucky to live in a neighborhood with good cheap produce though... gotta love living in a Latin/Indian neighborhood... these women know how to COOK. Bulk onions, potatoes, mangos, peppers, whatever produce you need, it's generally cheap, and there's a LOT of it. I had the GREATEST experience once checking out dandelion greens at my supermarket and a Latina senior citizen couldn't get over them, and kept asking the check-out girl to translate while she told me how HEALTHY they were, and how good they were for my cholesterol... and she asked what I was making with them (a Leeky Broth with Ravioli soup) and asked for directions on how to make it... it was an awesome cross-generational moment... Here I thought that healthy food with obscure produce was MY generation's foodie fad, but apparently not!



This is a great story, *Samantha!* 



buzz5985 said:


> Hey everyone!!!  I hope everyone had a really successful first week.  Even if you - pick yourself up, dust yourself off and Jump back on the Hayride to Success!!!  We have over 100 people signed up for this challenge.  I would love for some of you lurkers to join in (I know your there )
> 
> Have a nice weekend - we plan on apple picking at our favorite place Applecrest in Epping NH.  They have stuff your own scarecrow, pumpkin picking, DH and DS love the apple cider donuts, grampy loves the pie and ice cream, and I love the live bluegrass music.
> 
> Try to get out and enjoy the beautiful weather this weekend.
> 
> My Mantra for the current HH Week 2 - it's on my coffee cup - If you can dream it, you can do it.
> 
> Janis



It's pretty nice here on the Hayride to success!  



tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: This article is on Optimal Eating Pattern. Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com Choose Course 3 Week 3 Username wlc (all lowercase) password: eatwell (lower case and no spaces)
> 
> Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?



I do eat breakfast everyday.  I sometimes feel like I am in a breakfast rut because on work days it is the same, minibagels, hard boiled egg.  I try to keep it less than 400 calories.  Less than that I will not make it to lunch.  I'm sure I need to switch some of the bagel carbs for whole grain and fruit.  Part of my problem is that I eat way too much at my desk.  This is an area I need some improvement in so I will be interested to see what I learn from reading the article later today.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Tomorrow DH, DS and I are doing the Jimmy Fund walk, so let's hope for nice weather. It might just be DS's first T ride in Boston too.



Hope it's nice weather for your walk tomorrow, *Sue!*   I have to confess my western ignorance and admit I don't know what the T is.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Saturday
Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?


I eat breakfast everyday. I don't understand how people don't. My sister never eats breakfast and then wonders why she can't lose weight? I keep telling her, but she apparently knows better lol. 

My go to breakfasts are: 1. hard boiled egg and a bowl of high fiber cereal, 2. whole wheat bagel thin with peanut butter, 3. whole wheat English muffin with a turkey sausage patty. If I feel like I need more, I add a piece of fruit (usually banana, apple, or pear) or a yogurt.


I try to make sure I have protein and fiber and the article reinforced information I have read in other articles/magazines. I notice a difference when I eat 5-6 smaller meals than 3 bigger meals. I used to crave sweets immediately after dinner (chocolate mainly) and would pig out on a dessert-like item, but when I eat smaller balanced meals, I don't feel that craving. In fact. this week has been great. No feeling that sugar craving at all! Yay! And, I don't miss it (nor does my thighs lol).


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

DS15 ran JV cross country today, placed 79 out of 275 time was 20:23 which is a 6:32 minutes per mile!!! 

Last year, same course but shorter he ran a 7:38 minute mile.

He looked amazing!!!!!!! Will throw some pics up later, we are having a picnic/team meeting at 1 so I need to book it to the park.


----------



## mackeysmom

> Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat?



I LOVE breakfast .  More specifically, I LOVE breakfast foods.  Hot breakfast foods only - cold breakfast (cereal, etc.) does absolutely nothing for me.

I have about 5 stand-by breakfasts that I alternate throughout the week:

1) Reduced-fat Boar's Head American cheese melted (open-faced) on a high-fiber english muffin, 
2) Same as #1, but with 2 oz. of Boar's Head ham under the cheese (I "crisp" the ham up first in a non-stick frying pan),
3) Same as #2, but with a "fried" (non-stick w/a little butter-flavored Pam) egg on top  of each english muffin half,
4) French Toast (two slices of whole grain Weight Watchers bread, eggbeaters, cinnamon, and a speck of real syrup),
5) Egg-white omlette with 1/4 cup of feta cheese - served with either an english muffin or WW bread (with a little ICBINB spray.)

Occasionally, I will tweak #2 and make a traditional grilled-cheese and ham sandwich on the Foreman grill.

I follow Weight Watchers, and most of these breakfasts are pretty point friendly.  #3 cost the most points because of the two eggs, but I'll usually have that on a Saturday or Sunday when it is a combo of breakfast and lunch.

I have always been a bacon lover, and while lean, center-cut bacon is pretty points friendly - having just one or two slices leaves me wanting more.  I have come to really enjoy the Boar's Head ham, and when I crisp it up - yummy.  

- Laura


----------



## mackeysmom

Quick Question for those of you that count calories ...

Have you ever heard of the Alternate Day Diet (or the Up Day/Down Day Diet)?  My local news station did a story on this yesterday and I found it interesting.   

Supposedly it works well because psychologically you only have to be "strict" for one day, and it keeps your metabolism from becoming stagnate.  

I found it online and plugged in my stats.   My "up day" would be 2306 calories, and my "down day" would be 807 calories.   

Here's the tough part, though - for the first 14 days, my "down day" would be only 461 calories.  That is the "jump start" part of the program.    They recommend using shakes (like Slimfast, etc) on the first two weeks of "down days" just to make it easier for tracking purposes.

It sounds interesting - I think 807 would be almost do-able on an every-other day basis.  Not sure how I would handle the 461 for those first two weeks (albeit only every-other day).

The news story didn't go into any details about exercising - for instance, can you "eat" the calories that you are burning through exercise, etc.    

Have any of you ever heard of this?  Or tried it? 

- Laura


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> Good evening everyone.  I just got home about an hour ago.  I was helping distribute Boy Scout popcorn.  I left before it was all gone since my knee was bothering me.  After 4 1/2 hours on concrete I had enough.This on top of school all day including a full evacuation drill during my prep period.  It has been a long day.
> 
> I would love to see Lion King on the big screen again but I don't know.  A few years after it came out we got a new principal.  Nathan Lane's brother.  He was there for about three years.  His voice was just like his brother's.  It was a very hard three years.  He caused a lot of hard feeling among people.  I can still remember his voice on the all call talking to the students.  It is not a happy thought.  And I can't listen to the Lion King without thinking about him.
> We shal see.
> 
> I am tired and have some things to do before I go to bed.
> 
> Bye



SOrry that you have some bad feeling associated with the LK (or at least, a voice).  And it is such a distinctive voice, it would be hard to "forget" about it.  But maybe if you had a new positive experience associated with that voice, you could forget the bad stuff?  Just a thought.



tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: This article is on Optimal Eating Pattern. Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com Choose Course 3 Week 3 Username wlc (all lowercase) password: eatwell (lower case and no spaces)
> 
> Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?



No time to read the article right now, so I will just answer the first two parts of the question..

Yes, I absolutely eat breakfast every single day.   I have a few "standard" breakfasts that I work through right now.  Three egg white omelet with something inside.... usually a veggie of some sort such as spinach, tomato, leftover broccoli, onions, peppers, mushrooms, and 1 points worth of cheese... either shredded cheddar or goat cheese, is my "usual".  I will add a piece of fruit if I think I will need it. 

 Another stand-by is hot cooked oat bran cereal.... very quick and easy, loaded with fiber, and a different texture than slow cooking oats or steel cut oats (for those of you who might not care for the texture of those two items).... more like the texture of cream of wheat.  I top it with a tsp. of brown sugar and a splash of almond milk.  Will often add a light babybel cheese or light string cheese stick with this.  Sometimes a handful of berries or an apple too.

Another "usual" for me is unsweetened non-fat greek yogurt....throw in a bit of splenda and some vanilla, and chopped fruit if I have it handy.  

My last basic for breakfast is lowfat cottage cheese.  I really love it and would eat it nearly every day.  Plain with some fruit or a handful of salted nuts, or the toasted onion and chive flavor.... both are delicious, super fast, and don't require any preplanning or cooking.  

I do always have a cup of coffee, decaf or regular, doesn't matter much to me.  I gave up coffee and all caffeine for many, many years, but have read studies recently about how a little caffeine is actually good for you and can stimulate your metabolism, so I have at least a cup a day.... usually regular, but I just like the hot drink in the morning so decaf is okay with me too.  I only need a splash of skim or a splash of non-fat creamer and I am good to go.  I will often pour another cup to sip on the ride to work or wherever I am going, but I try to NOT drink more than 2 a DAY.  After cup #2 I try to switch to tea... decaf green or herbal.   

My favorite "morning hot drink" that I concocted a few years ago is still handy in the cupboard and I will often make myself a cup in the evening to enjoy (it is caffeine-free and a little sweet) as a treat. 

I suppose this is all waaaaay more than I needed to say about breakfast!

I'll read the article later when I have more time. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> DS15 ran JV cross country today, placed 79 out of 275 time was 20:23 which is a 6:32 minutes per mile!!!
> 
> Last year, same course but shorter he ran a 7:38 minute mile.
> 
> He looked amazing!!!!!!! Will throw some pics up later, we are having a picnic/team meeting at 1 so I need to book it to the park.



Tell DS "Great Job" from his NH friends!!



mackeysmom said:


> I LOVE breakfast .  More specifically, I LOVE breakfast foods.  Hot breakfast foods only - cold breakfast (cereal, etc.) does absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> I have about 5 stand-by breakfasts that I alternate throughout the week:
> 
> 1) Reduced-fat Boar's Head American cheese melted (open-faced) on a high-fiber english muffin,
> 2) Same as #1, but with 2 oz. of Boar's Head ham under the cheese (I "crisp" the ham up first in a non-stick frying pan),
> 3) Same as #2, but with a "fried" (non-stick w/a little butter-flavored Pam) egg on top  of each english muffin half,
> 4) French Toast (two slices of whole grain Weight Watchers bread, eggbeaters, cinnamon, and a speck of real syrup),
> 5) Egg-white omlette with 1/4 cup of feta cheese - served with either an english muffin or WW bread (with a little ICBINB spray.)
> 
> Occasionally, I will tweak #2 and make a traditional grilled-cheese and ham sandwich on the Foreman grill.
> 
> I follow Weight Watchers, and most of these breakfasts are pretty point friendly.  #3 cost the most points because of the two eggs, but I'll usually have that on a Saturday or Sunday when it is a combo of breakfast and lunch.
> 
> I have always been a bacon lover, and while lean, center-cut bacon is pretty points friendly - having just one or two slices leaves me wanting more.  I have come to really enjoy the Boar's Head ham, and when I crisp it up - yummy.
> 
> - Laura



Your breakfasts sound delicious!  I do miss having an english muffin at breakfast.  It was my standard "go-to" breakfast before I started trying to reduce my carbs.  I do occasionally splurge on a toasted low carb pita these days, with a bit of natural peanut butter though. 

****************

Happy Saturday friends!  We are going to see Lion King tonight (in 2-D for us old folks! ).  I know there is popcorn in my future, but I will have a piece of fruit before we go and drink just plain seltzer with it.... and as unhealthy as it sounds, the popcorn will end up being dinner for me, so I won't worry too much about it.  

I hit the TM this morning after morning swim practice (Y wasn't open yet) and DS's soccer game, but after 20 minutes I was having some foot pain, so I cooled down and got off, but left the TM open.  Foot feels fine now, so I'm gonna hit it again for another 20 minutes and see how it feels.  

After I FINALLY got off the Dis yesterday, I managed to get a boatload of stuff done around the house in a short time, so I feel good about having some relaxing time this weekend.  I managed to pick up both kids' rooms, make all three beds, vacuum upstairs, dust most flat surfaces in my bedroom, clean both upstair bathrooms (well, at least a swish and wipe), fold and put away 3 loads of wash, and hang a few pictures I've been meaning to get up in DS's room.... plus make a healthy dinner!  Wish I could get that much done in 2.5 hours every day!!

Speaking of housework, looks like I lost my multi-quote from Buffy about cleaning up the clutter!  Gotta go find it and see what I need to do!!  TTYL..............P


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> Quick Question for those of you that count calories ...
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Alternate Day Diet (or the Up Day/Down Day Diet)?  My local news station did a story on this yesterday and I found it interesting.
> 
> Supposedly it works well because psychologically you only have to be "strict" for one day, and it keeps your metabolism from becoming stagnate.
> 
> I found it online and plugged in my stats.   My "up day" would be 2306 calories, and my "down day" would be 807 calories.
> 
> Here's the tough part, though - for the first 14 days, my "down day" would be only 461 calories.  That is the "jump start" part of the program.    They recommend using shakes (like Slimfast, etc) on the first two weeks of "down days" just to make it easier for tracking purposes.
> 
> It sounds interesting - I think 807 would be almost do-able on an every-other day basis.  Not sure how I would handle the 461 for those first two weeks (albeit only every-other day).
> 
> The news story didn't go into any details about exercising - for instance, can you "eat" the calories that you are burning through exercise, etc.
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of this?  Or tried it?
> 
> - Laura





Someone came up with a similar idea to go with WW points a few years ago.  Google "wendie plan" and see what you find. It basically tells you to REALLY fluctuate the number of points you eat each day to keep you metabolism working hard.  I've been doing it for a year or so to some degree.  MOre a mental thing really than anything written.  My "daily points" on the old system was 18 per day with 35 flex points.... Friday is an average day (about 18-20 points, depending on if I exercise), Saturday is a high point (22 or more if I am having a splurge, like today's popcorn), Sunday is average (17-19), Monday is a bit higher (20-22-ish), Tuesday is low (15-16), Wednesday is high again (19-22) and Thursday is super low (since it is the day before weigh-in, I try to keep it under 16 points).  I do think it works to some degree, but nothing I could "calculate" for you.  

I would guess that most nutritionists and dieticians would tell you that 400+ calories a day is far too few for ANY length of time.  Do you realize that would probably be two SlimFast shakes and NOTHING ELSE?  I would have a really hard time with that.  I KNOW I would be VERY hungry.  Not saying it isn't possible, but sounds a bit difficult.  And I'm afraid it would make me prone to a binge on the "up" days.  

I'm afraid your body/metabolism might go into "starvation" mode from not eating enough and you would end up at a plateau in your weight loss.  Just thinking out loud here.

Let me know what you decide to do.........................P


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> ACK I totally flaked on my week for Clean Up The Clutter
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> *Clean Up The Clutter Week 2*
> 
> Daily:
> Dishes
> make your bed
> New process mail (including finding a place to sort mail near a recycle bin and shredder). Mail can get overwhelming pretty quickly especially junk mail.
> Don't throw it on the counter. Process, shred, file, and recycle every day.
> 
> weekly:
> Sheets and towels
> New dust
> 
> Great article about shredding and processing mail
> http://unclutterer.com/2007/05/07/paper-clutter-begone-part-4/



Okie-dokie, I can definitely handle the mail part of things.  I usually toss junk mail into the paper recycling bin in the garage before I bring it in (catalogs, fliers, etc).  THen I drop the credit card offers and other "shreddables" on top of the shredder that I recently moved to the mudroom (I stop and shred a bunch at once when I have a minute or two).  The rest is either bills that go into my "paper station" in the kitchen, or mail for DH that goes in his mail drawer in the buffet. 

But ewwww... dusting?  I hate it!  I did my bi-annual dusting of the master bedroom yesterday though!    Took a Clorox wipe to most surfaces (we don't have much in the way of "fine furniture" so the wipe is NBD).  Took the vacuum with brush attachment to the cobwebs and corners.  Not exactly a "white glove" job, but a definite improvement!  And the kids' rooms, dining room, and living room all got dusted last week before my parents came to visit, so I'm gonna call it good and move on!

Got all three beds made yesterday.... I do mine every day, but the kids don't do theirs as they should be.... but I did them yesterday and again today.  It is such a relaxing feeling to glance in their rooms and see them picked up with made up beds!  

Thanks for keeping us on our toes!.....................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD Thursday, September 15, 2011:  Do you commit to healthy habits on weekends?
> *  Yes
> *  No
> *  Not always
> *  Other [/B]



Not always. This varies greatly with the weekend plan, and how rough my week was. I am trying to do a better job with consistency, but it is definitely a work in progress! 



pjlla said:


> How was the store? DH works with LLB a lot through his job, but I'm just not a big fan.  I have two outlet stores around here (Manchester and Concord) and have gotten some absolutely  UNBELIEVABLE deals, but it is really hit or miss.



*Pamela* -- I like L.L. Bean for very specific things -- pretty much outerwear I expect to use for years to come. DH got a new pair of boots. He'd had his last boots 20 years and they stopped being waterproof. I have a down coat I bought there last year, and I expect to use it for the foreseeable future. 



my3princes said:


> So I'm kind of a Halloween nut.  I've made most of my kids costumes over the years.  I've got some of them in an online photo album if anyone cares to look.



*Deb* -- I just had to compliment you -- these are adorable! I'm in love with Mr. Potatohead -- so very clever! 

It has been a heck of a week -- good on some accounts (my dad and smom flew in for a few days before their cruise left today), and crazy on others (my latest project at work hit a major ITS glitch yesterday and barely got in a couple of hours before the deadline). I ran this morning for 3M, and it felt great. My exercise was severely lacking this week. I feel like all I did was work or entertain the folks. Now after dh gets the oil changed in the car we have to take ds to the mall for more school clothes, and then I can finally relax -- but not too much because we have church and then company coming over. I feel like I'm not getting any "me" time this weekend. I've already decided I'm taking Monday as a mental health day, even though it means I have to go in to work for a couple of hours early tomorrow morning. My next project needs to get started, so I have to go in so other people can take their tasks and run with them on Monday. 

On the bright side, I've been doing my HH and it has helped tremendously! So glad to see everyone working hard on their goals. This is my busy time of year at work, so unfortunately I can't post much --  but I do read, and that is such a great support!

Maria


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Saturday 9/17/11    Breakfast....

I always try and eat something within the first hour.  I'll eat but today it wasn't until aout 2 hrs after waking.

Breakfast has become usually egg beaters with a little low fat cheese on a piece of Anoln Healthful bread, toasted.  I like it because it's  cal and has 5 grams of fiber in it.  This takes a minute to make. 

Also, Fiber one cereals with the ff milk.  Maybe a banana and a Fiber one yogurt. 

Obviously I like the Fiberone products -easy and quick.  There is greek yogurt and oatmeals,...but the egg on tst and cereal is the 2 I eat most.  

I like the articles suggestions about diff ways to get more protein and fiber in for breakfast.  I find it always a challenge, especially with feeding two teenage boys.


----------



## kollerbear

So DBF and I decided to sleep in this morning until "whenever we felt like it" since we both have colds and took days off of work this week... AND woke up at *1:45 PM *to Panther biting our feet. (Poor hungry kitties!!!)  I hate that terrible feeling when you sleep too long, and that it's almost 6:00 and I haven't felt like eating lunch yet.... But I guess we really needed that sleep. So .



my3princes said:


> We're camping.  It's cold, really cold.  I'm glad I brought my parka.  Thankfully we have heat in the camper so we're hanging out inside tonight.  Chris and I did take a walk around the campground then my mother and I walked to and from the haunted trail as well as walking the trail in the dark complete with rocks, roots, uneven ground, mud etc.



I hope you have a good time and are able to _keep warm_ tonight!!! The Halloween themed stuff sounds like blast. 




BernardandMissBianca said:


> DS15 ran JV cross country today, placed 79 out of 275 time was 20:23 which is a 6:32 minutes per mile!!!
> 
> Last year, same course but shorter he ran a 7:38 minute mile.





BernardandMissBianca said:


> Today did not go well today, I don't think I over ate but I didn't eat on plan. I got sucked into school drama that I don't want to be a part of. I need to figure out how to get out of it. And it's really bad, like people may lose their jobs bad.



Congrats to your son, that is a huge accomplishment! I hope that everything works out with school-- I hate getting sucked into stuff like that. It's so easy to get sucked into drama/scandal/sensationalism and getting involved in that stuff always seems to take over my emotional energy. 



ougrad86 said:


> This weekend, I am meeting friends at Olive Garden.  I have looked up items and calculated points, but I will go over my points for the day.  But I have been careful all week to enjoy this splurge.  But after the meal, back on track... I am planning much more carefully - controlled splurges.



I was so impressed to read how you were planning for Olive Garden and Panera... great job!  It's funny, when friends ask me out for something spontaneous these days, I have such a hard time because I kind of want to have it all planned out!!! I feel guilty to be a downer when I say no (and I don't always say no), but I know how any splurge can be fit in to my plan, but I do have to be prepared.



mikamah said:


> This weekend, I am committing.  Other than football on sunday, it's a low key weekend, maybe apple picking saturday, it looks like a beautiful fall weekend here.  Next saturday I have a b-day party for my nephew, and a half marathon that I haven't trained much for.



Hahahah, I love how avoidant that sentence was about your race coming up.... I hope you enjoy your weekend and have a great week leading up to it... Not every race is is PB race, right? 



pjlla said:


> I meant to comment on this before.  THis is a GREAT attitude..... I'm frankly kind of tired of people commenting on "are you 'on' your diet this week/weekend?" or "are you going to stay 'on' your diet for vacation?"



I really enjoyed this post and really agree with you. I get worried sometimes that my metabolism will change as I eat less/healthier and that if I return to eating my old levels I'll gain even MORE weight, but I try to remind myself that this is a _permanent_ change towards healthy eating, and that it's more important to lose the weight and be healthy with a slightly slower metabolism than to have a fast(er) metabolism (that will get slower, or so I've been told!) and be overweight!!!

I do wonder if I'm working at cross-purposes, however, by partially motivating myself with a DxDDP trip to Disney...  Nahhhhh..... (This is a once in a 3/yr period kind of trip, so I know it's ok... but sometimes I admit I fall asleep thinking about the food I've read about, and DBF said that I was saying "Tohnvaa Toast" in my dreams once.... ) 



keenercam said:


> I love that Howard is willing to go with me even though it is of no interest to him.



Oh, what a sweetheart!  I laughed b/c I'm thinking of the fact that now Beauty and the Beast and Toy Story are at the top of our Netflix queue... Yeah, we are REALLY lucky to have such great (tolerant? indulgent?) men in our lives! I hope you have a great date night!




lisah0711 said:


> Sunday I am doing a local half marathon.  I'm feeling good and I'm ready!   I'm past the drive yourself crazy before the race stage and am at the introspective part of the pre-race festivities.    I will be doing 20 second/40 second run/walk intervals to the half way point and then 30/30 intervals back.  I just want to finish in under four hours and I am confident that I can do that.  I had a disappointment earlier this year when I was swept at the Princess a bit after 8 miles but I've done two races since then.  And I swear this is the last half marathon that I am doing outside of ONE-derland.   Then it is on to training for the Tinker Bell Half at Disneyland in January.



Good luck!!!  I am so impressed with your determination. I can't wait to hear how it goes!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I think it would be awesome, but I also can't tolerate 3-D. Just thinking about "Can't Wait to Be King" and the wildebeest stampede in 3-D is simultaneously making me go "wow" and cringe...
> 
> Thanks! I submitted the application today, so now I just have to wait...and wait...and wait until March to hear back from them. And I'll be there 12 months a year for the next four years if I get in, so that will be nice to look forward too-I've been at school here during the summer and it's sooo different!
> 
> Wow! No wonder someone told me I look super skinny-I lost nearly 10& of myself!



Hahha  I feel the same way about 3-D... I'm sure it's amazing, but AGH!  Congrats on your results and your applications!


----------



## jimmduck

tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: This article is on Optimal Eating Pattern. Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com Choose Course 3 Week 3 Username wlc (all lowercase) password: eatwell (lower case and no spaces)
> 
> Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?
> 
> TTFN



These articles are fabulous, although this one really didn't contain a lot of things I did not already know.

I used to skip breakfast growing up, but now I would not miss it.

As I think I shared yesterday - I eat oatmeal, a lot.  I also eat toast with cheese or peanut butter and a few times a week, eggs.  My husband likes eggs or French toast on the weekends.

I love breakfast - period, my brain does not function without it and my coffee.

I usually do not eat at night (although tonite DH is away and I am really craving toast and peanut butter - am going to try to leave that until the morning and just get some tea), so I can go 12 - 14 hours without food until I eat breakfast in the morning, that's probably why it is so important.

Another lovely fall day here.

Man, I love this season, just love it.  Eating is a little off program today, but not out of control.

Missed a workout, so I am going tomorrow - weekends are one day train/one day rest so I will just flip about so as to not miss my HH points which are becoming important to me.

Have a magical evening folks.

Linda


----------



## tigger813

Good evening Fellow Losers!

Had a great day all around! Slept well last night! Got in a half mile at izzie's soccer game before it started this morning. Then went home showered, went to the ATM and Subway to pick up lunch for myself and my supervisor for Usborne and then headed to Ashleigh's game! They played awesome, won 5-0 and best of ALL : Ashleigh scored 2 goals! She was sooooo excited and we were so proud of her!

Then Ash and I went to the Fall festival! We had our best one day EVER! And tomorrow should be another great day! I'll be there all day tomorrow! I bought the girls each a headband that Ash picked out for her and her sister!

Came home and had leftover homemade mac and cheese! Brian is going to make us drinks when he figures out what he feels like tonight.

I'll post tomorrow's QOTD in a few minutes. I'm glad to see that you are enjoying the articles. I found them very informative when I did my weight loss challenge and extremely helpful. Read them when you have time. They are just something I wanted to share. I have shared them during other challenges and people really enjoyed them then as well.

have a great rest of your Saturday!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?
The article that goes with this question is about portion control and then there is a section on walking which has become my favorite form of exercise. I just wanted to share the part on portion control as it is quite fascinating and eye opening, at least it was to me!
Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
Course 3  Week 4
username  wlc (lowercase)     password   control


Enjoy!!!

TTFN


----------



## mamacate

I haven't been keeping up, but I figure now's my chance!  My latest favorite exercise is running.  Actually I hate it sometimes, and I love it sometimes.  But I really enjoy getting out there and just going.  I'm terribly slow, but it turns out my endurance is pretty decent--I've gone as far as 8 miles, and I'm not too worried about making it to 13.1 for the Princess Half in February.  Something to say for someone who had never run a mile last March (and had even bailed on C25K many times before). 

I'm not much of an athlete, but I did a 200+-mile 3-day bike ride about 15 years ago.  Someday I think I'd like to try a triathlon.  I can swim, but have never really done it for exercise.  I also have recently discovered kayaking just for fun, and am thinking about learning to row (there's a team nearby that gives classes).

Cate


----------



## goldcupmom

Please add me.  I have been off dis for awhile to regroup....more in my wish journal soon.    Last time i weed I was still up almost 15 from last October when we had the sewage flood.  I will catch up here in the next couple of days and weigh in officially on Friday.  Thanks!  Love you all & really need this.  I will also be restarting the monthly exercise thread for October.


----------



## tigger813

goldcupmom said:


> Please add me.  I have been off dis for awhile to regroup....more in my wish journal soon.    Last time i weed I was still up almost 15 from last October when we had the sewage flood.  I will catch up here in the next couple of days and weigh in officially on Friday.  Thanks!  Love you all & really need this.  I will also be restarting the monthly exercise thread for October.



Welcome goldcupmom! We're happy to see you!

Send your starting weight to dvccruiser76! We are only in our 2nd week so you haven't missed much! I am coach this week so if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask! Don't forget to read the first page of the thread for information regarding the challenge!

I hope you all are having a great night! Brian and I had a nice chocolate tini! It was sooooo good!

Just signed Ash up for a baby-sitter training course, two after school field trips on her half days and a preseason basketball clinic! 

I am so full of adrenaline tonight! I hope I feel like that in the morning and can get a nice walk in before I go to the 2nd day of the festival! It was so amazing today! I'm really enjoying working with my supervisor again. I'll be doing an online event on the Dis next month for Give Kids the World so this is a great start to my holiday season of earnings! We're hoping to use the money I earn from these events for Christmas money and our podcast cruise next June!

Watching Doctor Who with my DH! Ash wants to go to the festival with me in the morning but she has a whole bunch of work to do before she goes. If I get up early to walk I will have her get up and work on her homework and room. We won't be home from the event until at least 5 tomorrow. I've got a busy day on Monday with a Mom's get together at 9 and work at 11 and then 2 dance classes and 2 soccer practices! Plus Ash has musical auditions! Gonna be a very long day!

TTFN


----------



## goldcupmom

Thanks tigger!  Would it be better if I Weigh tomorrow and have a short week, or wait til Friday.  Either is fine with me.  Thanks,


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?
> The article that goes with this question is about portion control and then there is a section on walking which has become my favorite form of exercise. I just wanted to share the part on portion control as it is quite fascinating and eye opening, at least it was to me!
> Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Course 3  Week 4
> username  wlc (lowercase)     password   control
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> TTFN



Piling wood, yard work, things that are good for my body, but aren't "exercise".  When I have to plan it into my day I hate it, but I don't mind working hard, physical labor or walking a lot.  We've walked many miles around the campground this weekend, but it didn't feel like exercise as we were looking at decorations or trick or treating, etc.



Breakfast:  I do eat breakfast everyday.  I used to eat as soon as I got up, but now that I get up before 5 I wait a few hours before I eat.  If I ate at 5 I found I was hungry every 2 hours and I was consuming way more food than my body actually needed.  Now I toast an Arnold's Sandwich thin, skim coat it with peanut butter and sugar free grape jelly and take it with me.  I normally eat it around 8 am, have a snack of cheese and high fiber crackers around 10 then lunch at noon.  It seems a better balance.


----------



## my3princes

Popping in to say hi.  Trick or Treat was fun.


----------



## goldcupmom

I'm Julie as many of you know.  I have a pretty long journal here in wish boards.  I live in nm....which I reallybdont like much.  Just turned 51
3 kids ....ds25 - major source of my stress eating issues; ds22 - just graduated from unm; and dd19- soph. @ unm.   

Have had a bodybugg for 3 yrs.  Need to get serious with it again.  Just dropped ww again....trying since 1/27/03 to get this weight off.  I will be tracking with bb and also trying to do ww on my own.  I really havent gotten used to the new points plus.

I am frequently on Facebook to keep track of family and if you'd like to see any pics, etc.  feel free to pm me and I will send you my fb info.  

oops, forgot my goals......#1 is to get my focus back.
  2.  Journal
 3. Lose the weight I have gained back in the last year & get into the 140s
 4. Continue to avoid the type 2 which all 5 of my siblings have developed (all older) & qet healthier!
In just joined BL so I am trying to catch up!


----------



## lovehoney

QOTD Saturday 9/17/11 Breakfast....

I love breakfast!  It is my favorite meal of the day. I always have one cup of coffee, sometimes 2.  My standby meal is eggbeaters, nonfat refried beans and salsa on corn tortillas.  
 I was out of egg beaters today so I had whole wheat toast and turkey bacon. I always try to have some sort of protein.



tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?
> The article that goes with this question is about portion control and then there is a section on walking which has become my favorite form of exercise. I just wanted to share the part on portion control as it is quite fascinating and eye opening, at least it was to me!
> Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Course 3  Week 4
> username  wlc (lowercase)     password   control



My favorite exercise is hiking.  I don't get to do it as much as I like but it is my favorite.  I would like to try kayaking.  I've just been nervous about falling out.

Unfortunately I still can't access the articles.  Portion control is something I struggle with.  I have a really skewed view of portions.  Even with the kids, I will put food out and later realize I gave them 4 times more than they would ever eat.  
I have a lot of luck with using measuring cups and spoons.  I think I will try and find some Mickey measuring cups.  That would make it much more fun!


----------



## buzz5985

jaelless said:


> *buzz5985* I never thought of making steel cut oats in crockpot. I am totally going to try that tomorrow when I get off work.



The first time I cooked it in the crock pot, I kept an eye on it so that I cooked it to the consistancy that we like.  So now mine is cooked about 6 hours on high, in a really old crock pot.



tigger813 said:


> [/SIZE]



This is probably one of my major problems.  I don't really eat breakfast during the week, but I do on weekends.  Its something I am working on.  



lisah0711 said:


> It's pretty nice here on the Hayride to success!  !



  How about - like the leaves fall from the trees - let the pounds fall from your body???




mackeysmom said:


> Quick Question for those of you that count calories ...
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Alternate Day Diet (or the Up Day/Down Day Diet)?  My local news station did a story on this yesterday and I found it interesting.
> 
> Supposedly it works well because psychologically you only have to be "strict" for one day, and it keeps your metabolism from becoming stagnate.
> 
> I found it online and plugged in my stats.   My "up day" would be 2306 calories, and my "down day" would be 807 calories.
> 
> Here's the tough part, though - for the first 14 days, my "down day" would be only 461 calories.  That is the "jump start" part of the program.    They recommend using shakes (like Slimfast, etc) on the first two weeks of "down days" just to make it easier for tracking purposes.
> 
> It sounds interesting - I think 807 would be almost do-able on an every-other day basis.  Not sure how I would handle the 461 for those first two weeks (albeit only every-other day).
> 
> The news story didn't go into any details about exercising - for instance, can you "eat" the calories that you are burning through exercise, etc.
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of this?  Or tried it?
> 
> - Laura



The down days seem really low to me.  



tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?




I am enjoying your articles.  My favorite form of exercise is walking/hiking.  I love being in the woods.  What I would love to try is kayaking - but my weight is keeping me from this.  I am afraid my knees could not handle getting me into and out of the kayak.  But it is on my list for a trip to HHI one of these years!!!!



goldcupmom said:


> I'm Julie as many of you know.  I have a pretty long journal here in wish boards.  I live in nm....which I reallybdont like much.  Just turned 51
> 3 kids ....ds25 - major source of my stress eating issues; ds22 - just graduated from unm; and dd19- soph. @ unm.
> 
> Have had a bodybugg for 3 yrs.  Need to get serious with it again.  Just dropped ww again....trying since 1/27/03 to get this weight off.  I will be tracking with bb and also trying to do ww on my own.  I really havent gotten used to the new points plus.
> 
> I am frequently on Facebook to keep track of family and if you'd like to see any pics, etc.  feel free to pm me and I will send you my fb info.
> 
> oops, forgot my goals......#1 is to get my focus back.
> 2.  Journal
> 3. Lose the weight I have gained back in the last year & get into the 140s
> 4. Continue to avoid the type 2 which all 5 of my siblings have developed (all older) & qet healthier!
> In just joined BL so I am trying to catch up!



Welcome!!!  I have a BB, upgraded to a SP and love the new ap.  Have you just tried logging your food on their website, keeping in mind the protein/fat/carb requirements??  I love that graph showing your results for the day.  The hardest part is entering the food.



lovehoney said:


> My favorite exercise is hiking.  I don't get to do it as much as I like but it is my favorite.  I would like to try kayaking.  I've just been nervous about falling out.QUOTE]
> 
> LOL I'm afraid I couldn't get myself into or out of the kayak!!!


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

I see a couple of new comers from the last couple of days.  Welcome.

I spent yesterday with some friends sewing pillowcases for kids with cancer.  Got to go to my favorite quilt shop and spend some money.  I bought some beautiful fabric to make quick table runners for me and my mom for her birthday in Nov. I made a couple of them before and they take about an half an hour to make the top and then some time to machine quilt them.  I got some for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  I also bought some fabric to finish my ds's quilt that I seem to have taken forever to make.  

Sunday always seems to be busy for me.  I have church this morning then I need to go grocery shopping and do some cleaning.  Then I have papers to grade.  I still have to decide what I am going to make for dinner.  I like to plan a nice meal on Sunday and like to make something that I can use later in the week and to put something extra into the freezer.  Putting things into the freezer is getting harder.  Ds has found that it is cheaper to buy some frozen healthy meals and use those for lunch.  But that takes up my freezer space and it is not a big freezer.

QOTD  I always eat breakfast.  I need to take some blood pressure medication and it is easier on my stomach if I eat something.

QOTD I love yoga.  I really want to get back into walking.  Kayaking is a lot of fun.  A kayak is not as tippy as a canoe because you are lower to the water.  My problem is getting out.  I think my sea kayak which does not have the sides as high would be easier than a traditional one.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Morning everyone, 
Just logging on quick. I updated all the weights that I received since yesterday, so please keep them coming 

We're about to get ready for the Jimmy Fund walk. It says it's only 48 right now, so I'll need to layer DS up a bit. 

Have a nice Sunday everyone 



lisah0711 said:


> Hope it's nice weather for your walk tomorrow, *Sue!*   I have to confess my western ignorance and admit I don't know what the T is.



Hee, that's okay. The T is also called the subway in Boston. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> DS15 ran JV cross country today, placed 79 out of 275 time was 20:23 which is a 6:32 minutes per mile!!!
> 
> Last year, same course but shorter he ran a 7:38 minute mile.
> 
> He looked amazing!!!!!!! Will throw some pics up later, we are having a picnic/team meeting at 1 so I need to book it to the park.



Woo hoo  Very proud mom moment!



tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?




I love cardio kickboxing, I enjoy step and I just got into Zumba this past summer. I'm going to try and alternate them with my Walking at Home DVDs this challenge to see if it keeps me interested longer. 



goldcupmom said:


> Thanks tigger!  Would it be better if I Weigh tomorrow and have a short week, or wait til Friday.  Either is fine with me.  Thanks,



Hi there, you can pm me your weight when you're ready. You can send me your weight from Friday, yesterday or today whichever is easier then just start sending them regularly between Friday and Monday at 8 PM each week. 

Welcome aboard 



my3princes said:


> Popping in to say hi.  Trick or Treat was fun.



Very cute, I bet the glow sticks made it even better at night.


----------



## ougrad86

tigger813 said:


> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *



Finally found time to read and concentrate on the article!

I already eat/drink: lots of water, soup almost daily, apples (although not three a day), turkey occassionally, oatmeal almost daily and I like spicy food when I can get it!  But need to balance it with my DH and DS who do not like it.

Since starting the diet: refined sugar has been cut down, but still have occassional treats; white bread not much, but when I do bread it is usually white, do not like whole wheat - I eat a high-fiber "whole wheat" white; fried foods almost never; processed foods I still eat, not as much as before, but I read the labels carefully, and I am eating more fresh foods; and I don't drink alchohol very often at all.

I don't think I ready anything I hadn't heard in the past.  WW is great for getting stuff like that out there, and I have been doing diets for years - I just don't carry through once I lose the weight.  I used to do calories, now I do WW points which works just as well for me and I find a lot easier.  It pushes the green tea which I have tried and just can't stomach.  I was barely managing one cup when I was trying to use it, 3-10 would never work for me.

I was better with this last weight loss, did not gain in all back.  I hope to lose more and hopefully reach my tipping point where I do not gain it back.  One thing I did when I lost was donated all my old clothes - I have no sizes higher than the 12/14 I currently wear.  So once they started getting unbearably tight and with Spring Break coming up in 6 months, it was time to get serious.  I proved to myself this week with several challenges to my willpower that I can resist.  I had two planned splurges and did not gain weight (even though I was kind of bad during an especially stressful football game - and that was not planned - but I picked and did not eat as much as I would have before).

I set small goals - I hit 5 lbs lost and dropped below 180.  Now I am aiming for 176, which was my prepregnancy weight.  And then I will set my next goal.  Breaking it up into small bits makes it easier and less daunting for me, and long term makes it easier, at least in my mind!


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> I meant to comment on this before.  THis is a GREAT attitude..... I'm frankly kind of tired of people commenting on "are you 'on' your diet this week/weekend?" or "are you going to stay 'on' your diet for vacation?"  Honestly this is NO LONGER just a DIET for me! It is a total change to healthier, lighter eating and exercise habits!  I don't really plan days to be "on" or "off", although sometimes I do plan ahead for a splurge.  And of course, the best laid plans sometimes go awry and I eat more/worse than I originally planned to, but of course, the next meal is right back to my "normal, healthy eating".
> 
> I think that it is this kind of thinking that makes me (reasonably) successful and will make you successful in this journey too!!
> 
> Try finding the menu from today's lunch restaurant online.  FIgure out the calories/points/whatever from things you might like, make your selection for lunch, write it down, and when you get to the restaurant DON'T EVEN OPEN the menu!  Order from your note and STICK WITH IT!!  And you order first so you aren't tempted by what your friend orders.  And don't be STARVING when you get there.... have a cup of tea and a piece of fruit or cheese before you go, to take the edge off. It is MUCH EASIER to make good healthy choices when you aren't starving!  GOod luck.



WW is great for teaching how to continue eating healthfully, but you have to commit to it - I overdo when I am trying to maintain and gain back and am too lazy to recommit.  This time I am going to stay with it.  Not only just not to gain the weight back, but also to be healthier, feel better.

I did what you mentioned before going to Olive Garden, determined the points and gave myself a choice of two entrees - and then only ate half!  I was feeling quite smug about it all day, until I overdid during a killer football game - but we won and now I am back on track!  And I think the two splurges just raised my metabolism a little, so I did not gain...but sometimes it takes a day or two to show up - I'll just keep on keeping on!


----------



## ougrad86

tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?



I do eat breakfast everyday - can't get started without it.  I eat oatmeal everyday, two packets.  I do the instant since I can't see straight in the morning until I eat and have caffeine.  I do two since one doesn't get me through the morning, and mix original with high-fiber to cut down the taste of the flavoring in the high fiber, but I needed the higher fiber to do a job on my cholesterol.  Usually have fresh blueberries with it (expensive, but high in antioxidents).  I should have protein with that, but later in the morning I have a cheese stick and it holds me until lunch (I add a banana if I am especially hungry).

Reading the article, I am thinking about how I can incorporate protein into the breakfast itself.  I cannot tolerate milk.  Maybe eat the cheese stick or microwave egg beaters.  Cut out the cheese stick later and just stick with fruit until lunch.  Am worried though, that I will get too hungry without that cheese mid-morning; even with the high-fiber oatmeal, I tend to start feeling hungry after a couple of hours - around 8 am, with four hours before lunch.  I know it is supposed to make you feel full longer, but doesn't seem to work for me (same with an apple - eating one makes me feel hungrier!).  So maybe adding protein to the mix will help, and then have fruit as a snack in the morning.  See how that works!


----------



## ougrad86

mackeysmom said:


> Quick Question for those of you that count calories ...
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Alternate Day Diet (or the Up Day/Down Day Diet)?  My local news station did a story on this yesterday and I found it interesting.
> 
> Supposedly it works well because psychologically you only have to be "strict" for one day, and it keeps your metabolism from becoming stagnate.
> 
> I found it online and plugged in my stats.   My "up day" would be 2306 calories, and my "down day" would be 807 calories.
> 
> Here's the tough part, though - for the first 14 days, my "down day" would be only 461 calories.  That is the "jump start" part of the program.    They recommend using shakes (like Slimfast, etc) on the first two weeks of "down days" just to make it easier for tracking purposes.
> 
> It sounds interesting - I think 807 would be almost do-able on an every-other day basis.  Not sure how I would handle the 461 for those first two weeks (albeit only every-other day).
> 
> The news story didn't go into any details about exercising - for instance, can you "eat" the calories that you are burning through exercise, etc.
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of this?  Or tried it?
> 
> - Laura



Never heard of it, don't know if I could do it.  Way back in the day, I did the rotation diet which is 3 days of 600, 4 days of 900, 7 days 1200, then the 3/4 days again.  After that you go off for a week and then start again.  I did lose weight, but was usually sick (gastointestinal) at least once each rotation.  My employer noticed that point .  I managed to force my self down to 135, but I gained it all back and more.  It didn't teach me anything about healthy eating, just how to ignore hunger for short term.  I have since trashed the book, I like losing weight slower - when I do gain, I gain in back slower and I can catch up before it gets back to where I was.  And exercise and a steady supply of foods would keep the metabolism up.

I think you would be so hungry the second day you might overeat - and because you ate so much be extra hungry for your lo-cal day.

Wonder where they came up with 471 and 807 - rather odd numbers.


----------



## ougrad86

goldcupmom said:


> Please add me.  I have been off dis for awhile to regroup....more in my wish journal soon.    Last time i weed I was still up almost 15 from last October when we had the sewage flood.  I will catch up here in the next couple of days and weigh in officially on Friday.  Thanks!  Love you all & really need this.  I will also be restarting the monthly exercise thread for October.



Hi!  Welcome back.  What is the exercise thread?  This is my first challenge, so still getting into it.


----------



## ougrad86

tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?




Walking is the best form of exercise, but there is only a small window when I can actually walk outside here, because I am so picky about weather.  I do have an iPhone now, with all my music loaded, so that would probably help with the boredom.

I like the Wii, need to set up our room to do it again (need room to stretch out, DH moved the couch too close).  You can choose all sorts of types of exercise.  I also picked up Zumba for the Wii and am anxious to give that a try.

I would like to run, but I can't...arthritis in both knees make this a very unwise choice.  And it is odd, but the last few times I have tried to run - really run to get out of the rain for instance - I find myself unable to run.   Kinda weird, not sure why.  I can do a really fast walk, but not actually run...maybe out of practice?


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD:
> Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?



Yes, I do eat breakfast every day. At this point, I alternate between instant oatmeal, cereal with skim milk, or waffles with a bit of low calorie syrup. I do try to add fruit in as well. The article helped me understand a bit more about insulin resistance and made me think about adding more protein in throughout the day, something my mom and I were jut talking about. I mentioned to her that even when I eat a ton of fruits and veggies for lunch, I come home around 3 and I am really hungry, so I basically eat whatever carb-y things I can find. She suggested I get some protein bars, so I'm going to do that.



tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?



I really like Zumba and am excited for that to start up again. The elliptical is pretty good too. I decided that overall, I really don't like running and it's not worth the shin splints. I would like to try Yoga if that ever gets started here.

**************
Today is going to be a catch up day. I've got three loads of laundry going and need to make my bed. I've got a lot of reading to do. Workout is planned for this evening, and my housemates are cooking Chicken Parm tonight as per our new Sunday dinner thing. Last night I made the Pasta Fagiloli recipe that Laura posted and it was delicious! Very filling.

I didn't track yesterday, just went with the old "Eat when you're hungry, stop when you're full" adage, and I was up another pound this morning.


----------



## ougrad86

my3princes said:


> Piling wood, yard work, things that are good for my body, but aren't "exercise".  When I have to plan it into my day I hate it, but I don't mind working hard, physical labor or walking a lot.  We've walked many miles around the campground this weekend, but it didn't feel like exercise as we were looking at decorations or trick or treating, etc.



That sure sounds like exercise to me!  Working muscle groups, strength building, and walking is exercise.  On WW, if we do something above our normal daily routine, like walking around looking at decorations - you are walking, on your feet, moving...it doesn't count as much as jogging, but I still get a lot of activity points if I hit a trail for a few hours.

I don't think exercise needs to be planned if you are not sedentary, except maybe to spot train specific parts of your body that may not be worked otherwise.  I sit in an office all day, and hate yard work, so I need to plan some sort of exercise.


----------



## ougrad86

I really need to learn to multi-quote!  I just saw how many I posted this morning! Sorry for hogging the thread, was trying to get caught up!  I think I am now!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Sunday 9/18/11   Exercise...

Walking on the TM,  it's still pretty hot here so this I can do every day.  I try and cath up on the news, where stocks are, anything on the dvr from last night...while I walk.  My little dog loves it as well.  He has a colection of balls(nerf kind) that he drops on the TM, I kick them and he chases them and brings them back, repeat.  This way he gets a little more play time too!  He can go for a lot longer than I can!


----------



## goldcupmom

Yes!!!!!!  Tracking food is essential, at least for me.  And something I really need to get back to.


----------



## bellebookworm9

ougrad86 said:


> I really need to learn to multi-quote!  I just saw how many I posted this morning! Sorry for hogging the thread, was trying to get caught up!  I think I am now!



To multiquote, just click the little "+" next to the actual quote button. Do this for each one you want to quote. When you get to the last one you want to quote, just hit "quote" and they will all show up. Or, if you find there aren't any more you want to quote, just scroll to the bottom of the page and click "post reply".


----------



## goldcupmom

I still have 20 pages to catch up but decided to get curreent.  

Breakfast is a must for me - my fav meal.  Typically chobani with fiber one & berries or light em with egg beaters, bacon bits & ff cheese.

buzz - I love my bb, but after the 1st 4 months - lost about 25 lbs- developed idiopathic hives & couldn't wear for almost a year.  Since I cant get back in the groove.  I plan to get the new bb when I get an iPhone - I think in december.

Ougrad - I post an exercise thread & you commit to number of minutes you are going to do For the month. I just keep it updated.  Will post october around the 28th of this month.

Walked sash our typical 4.76 this morning.  I live at about 5000' in the high desert in nm and our walk goes to about 6500' and includes 256 stairs.  It was only 55 out but at this altitude I am still wearing shorts & take top & very warm.

Off to church & errands then more catching up.

If you notice any strange words or typos, blame autocorrect - I am not used to my iPad!


----------



## satorifound

Hello everyone!  I just wanted to say I have everyone down who has PMed me their starting inches and those who haven't to let you know it is never too late to join in.    I was gone for a week to Disney which is why it took a bit to get back to some of you.  Amazingly I didn't get on the computer while there.  LOL


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Pamela* -- I like L.L. Bean for very specific things -- pretty much outerwear I expect to use for years to come. DH got a new pair of boots. He'd had his last boots 20 years and they stopped being waterproof. I have a down coat I bought there last year, and I expect to use it for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Yup.... their stuff may not be the lastest TREND, but it certainly lasts!  I bought a new winter coat at our outlet after I had lost my weight (and was about a size 6 still wearing my size 18 winter coat!!  ).  Managed to fit just perfectly into an adult ladies small that was on end-of-season clearance and paid under $20 for a beautiful teal colored hip length ski coat! And (maybe the same day, can't remember) bought DD a classic ladies all-wool (and nice, soft wool, not the cheap scratchy stuff) camel pea-coat for about $7!  She will be able to use that the rest of her life!  It is definitely hit or miss, but when I "hit", I hit good!!
> 
> DH loves their winter boots, but unfortunately he tends to wear down the heels pretty fast and we haven't found a place that is willing to re-heel them, so he ends up replacing them.... but they do last about 7-10 years for him if he is careful.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a heck of a week -- good on some accounts (my dad and smom flew in for a few days before their cruise left today), and crazy on others (my latest project at work hit a major ITS glitch yesterday and barely got in a couple of hours before the deadline). I ran this morning for 3M, and it felt great. My exercise was severely lacking this week. I feel like all I did was work or entertain the folks. Now after dh gets the oil changed in the car we have to take ds to the mall for more school clothes, and then I can finally relax -- but not too much because we have church and then company coming over. I feel like I'm not getting any "me" time this weekend. I've already decided I'm taking Monday as a mental health day, even though it means I have to go in to work for a couple of hours early tomorrow morning. My next project needs to get started, so I have to go in so other people can take their tasks and run with them on Monday.
> 
> On the bright side, I've been doing my HH and it has helped tremendously! So glad to see everyone working hard on their goals. This is my busy time of year at work, so unfortunately I can't post much --  but I do read, and that is such a great support!
> 
> Maria



Enjoy your "me" time!!



kollerbear said:


> I really enjoyed this post and really agree with you. I get worried sometimes that my metabolism will change as I eat less/healthier and that if I return to eating my old levels I'll gain even MORE weight, but I try to remind myself that this is a _permanent_ change towards healthy eating, and that it's more important to lose the weight and be healthy with a slightly slower metabolism than to have a fast(er) metabolism (that will get slower, or so I've been told!) and be overweight!!!
> 
> I think it is inevitable that EVERYONE'S metabolism changes/slows down as they age.... but if you keep working at it, eating right, and of course, exercise, I think you can prevent it from coming to a total stand-still.  I am DAILY fearful of developing things like the "meno-pot" (the pot belly woman can tend to develop during/after menopause)!
> 
> I think that the healthier you get the better your metabolism is going to be in the long-run, no matter what your age!  And remember, at a better weight you will probably be more naturally inclined to be active, which will help the metabolism moving along anyhow!
> 
> I do wonder if I'm working at cross-purposes, however, by partially motivating myself with a DxDDP trip to Disney...  Nahhhhh..... (This is a once in a 3/yr period kind of trip, so I know it's ok... but sometimes I admit I fall asleep thinking about the food I've read about, and DBF said that I was saying "Tohnvaa Toast" in my dreams once.... )
> 
> At least you're not talking about another guy in your sleep!
> 
> 
> Oh, what a sweetheart!  I laughed b/c I'm thinking of the fact that now Beauty and the Beast and Toy Story are at the top of our Netflix queue... Yeah, we are REALLY lucky to have such great (tolerant? indulgent?) men in our lives! I hope you have a great date night!
> 
> I think us "Disney-lovin" ladies with not-so-inclined DH's are lucky when they indulge us.  We had a family date night last night to go see Lion King.  We opted for 2-D as DH and I prefer that.  And you know what?? We had a ball!  Sure we own it and could watch it any time we want at home, but it was SO NICE to just be together, laughing, without any home distractions of FB, laundry, dishes, the phone, etc, etc etc.
> 
> DS laughed at stuff he hadn't remembered seeing before (we probably haven't watched it as a family since the kids were little), DD was thrilled to be finally old enough to behearing/understanding all of the adult humor that Disney always throw in.  DD and I sang along, quoted lines (don't worry, we were nearly alone in the theater, so we didn't bother anyone).  And DH, who probably couldn't have cared less to see LK sat patiently with us, tried to enjoy himself and was the runner for the popcorn and drink refills!  Can't beat that!





jimmduck said:


> I usually do not eat at night (although tonite DH is away and I am really craving toast and peanut butter - am going to try to leave that until the morning and just get some tea), so I can go 12 - 14 hours without food until I eat breakfast in the morning, that's probably why it is so important.
> Linda



This is great that you don't eat at night.  THat is, without a doubt, my biggest "problem" time.  Even if I'm not really hungry, I have difficultly just shutting off the "eating machine" after dinner.  I do save points to eat then, so that I don't go nuts, but I know I would be better off eating those points earlier in the day and calling it quits at the end of dinner.  



tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?



I don't currently have a favorite form of exercise.  I don't really love anything I am currently doing.  I do walk (outdoors, on the TM, and on the treadclimber at the Y), a bit of running, spin, some step.  Don't LOVE any of it, but can tolerate it all.  

I would love to try some tennis lessons, boxing and/or kickboxing, and bickram yoga.... but it isn't in the plans for now. 

I'm with Deb.... I'd WAAAY rather do exercise that actually accomplishes something.  Maybe it is my type-A personality, but I have such trouble putting out energy that doesn't "accomplish" something (I know, I know... I"m getting healthier, but....) Anyhow, I told my Dad I was coming down sometime soon to split and stack wood with him!  I was kind of joking, but honestly, I would prefer to do that than run/walk endlessly for "nothing".  I keep talking about feeling like a hamster on a wheel.... running, running, running to NOWHERE!  I told DS I want him to figure out how to attach a battery to my TM so that I could be creating some POWER while I'm walking.  We could probably power the TV and computer all day if I really walked good for an hour!





goldcupmom said:


> I'm Julie as many of you know.  I have a pretty long journal here in wish boards.  I live in nm....which I reallybdont like much.  Just turned 51
> 3 kids ....ds25 - major source of my stress eating issues; ds22 - just graduated from unm; and dd19- soph. @ unm.
> 
> Have had a bodybugg for 3 yrs.  Need to get serious with it again.  Just dropped ww again....trying since 1/27/03 to get this weight off.  I will be tracking with bb and also trying to do ww on my own.  I really havent gotten used to the new points plus.
> 
> I am frequently on Facebook to keep track of family and if you'd like to see any pics, etc.  feel free to pm me and I will send you my fb info.
> 
> oops, forgot my goals......#1 is to get my focus back.
> 2.  Journal
> 3. Lose the weight I have gained back in the last year & get into the 140s
> 4. Continue to avoid the type 2 which all 5 of my siblings have developed (all older) & qet healthier!
> In just joined BL so I am trying to catch up!




Nice to see you around again!



ougrad86 said:


> WW is great for teaching how to continue eating healthfully, but you have to commit to it - I overdo when I am trying to maintain and gain back and am too lazy to recommit.  This time I am going to stay with it.  Not only just not to gain the weight back, but also to be healthier, feel better.
> 
> I did what you mentioned before going to Olive Garden, determined the points and gave myself a choice of two entrees - and then only ate half!  I was feeling quite smug about it all day, until I overdid during a killer football game - but we won and now I am back on track!  And I think the two splurges just raised my metabolism a little, so I did not gain...but sometimes it takes a day or two to show up - I'll just keep on keeping on!



Glad you were able to make good choices at OG.  THat is a TOUGH place to eat!  I end up ordering my own bowl of salad with dressing on the side, I skip the breadsticks (not a big struggle... I don't think that they are great), and have a few "favorites) that I usually choose from.  If you get pasta, did you know you can order whole wheat?  





bellebookworm9 said:


> Yes, I do eat breakfast every day. At this point, I alternate between instant oatmeal, cereal with skim milk, or waffles with a bit of low calorie syrup. I do try to add fruit in as well. The article helped me understand a bit more about insulin resistance and made me think about adding more protein in throughout the day, something my mom and I were jut talking about. I mentioned to her that even when I eat a ton of fruits and veggies for lunch, I come home around 3 and I am really hungry, so I basically eat whatever carb-y things I can find. She suggested I get some protein bars, so I'm going to do that.
> 
> Watch the sugar/calories in the protein bars.  You might be better off grabbing a hard-boiled egg, light babybel cheese, or even a whole wheat cracker with peanut butter.  If you do choose a protein bar, try to be sure it has lots of natural ingredients, not lots of stuff you can't pronounce.
> 
> Can I say, without stepping on toes, that you could stand to improve your breakfast?  Instant oatmeal isn't great and I'm guessing that the waffles are white flour?? So on waffle days you are trying to fuel your body with white flour and white sugar carbs.... and on oatmeal days it isn't much better.
> 
> You need to have COMPLEX carbohydrates for breakfast with some protein.  Whole wheat bagels, whole wheat waffles, or whole wheat toast with some lowfat cheese or natural peanut butter (or even some Nutella ),  or egg or egg white omelet with a slice of whole wheat toast, or steel cut oats with a splash of milk and a piece of fruit... something along those lines.  If you want cereal look for stuff like raisin bran, Kashi,  something that is a whole wheat or at least a whole grain. I've been eating hot cooked oat bran for breakfast.... it only takes 2 minutes in the microwave and it is more filling (and more food) than a packet of instant oatmeal and has more fiber.
> 
> Another good easy morning choice is low-fat cottage cheese or greek yogurt, (protein, dairy carbs, and calcium) with some fruit and maybe a handful of cereal or a slice of whole wheat toast or a few whole wheat crackers.
> 
> And fruits and veggies WILL leave you hungry later... you need to add lean protein (turkey, chicken, ham, lowfat cheese, natural nut butters, yogurt) and possibly another complex carb.... brown rice, quinoa, whole wheat pasta.
> 
> Hope I'm not stepping into things too hard here.... just trying to help. I really like Zumba and am excited for that to start up again. The elliptical is pretty good too. I decided that overall, I really don't like running and it's not worth the shin splints. I would like to try Yoga if that ever gets started here.
> 
> DD LOVES Zumba, but I feel like the crazy old lady in the back row!
> 
> **************
> Today is going to be a catch up day. I've got three loads of laundry going and need to make my bed. I've got a lot of reading to do. Workout is planned for this evening, and my housemates are cooking Chicken Parm tonight as per our new Sunday dinner thing. Last night I made the Pasta Fagiloli recipe that Laura posted and it was delicious! Very filling.
> 
> I didn't track yesterday, just went with the old "Eat when you're hungry, stop when you're full" adage, and I was up another pound this morning.



I think that is SO great that you take turns cooking. You all get to try something new and it doesn't put a big burden on any one in particular.  Sadly, my family's "big" meal today was onion, pepper and cheese omelets with whole wheat bagels at lunch.  DH was heading to a post-church golf date so not lots of time to cook and I hadn't planned anything ahead cause our schedule was very much up in the air.  Promised the kids homemade pizza on whole wheat honey crust for dinner.  Not sure what I will have. 



ougrad86 said:


> I really need to learn to multi-quote!  I just saw how many I posted this morning! Sorry for hogging the thread, was trying to get caught up!  I think I am now!



Don't worry about it!  I'm usually the thread hog.... I go a few days without saying much and then WATCH OUT!!  

************

Happy Sunny Sunday friends!  It is cool and feels like fall here, but at least it is still beautiful out!  Back to "regular" church schedule today, so we headed out for early service so DS could attend Sunday school.  As I mentioned, DH is out for a church-related golf date, DS has soccer team pix in an hour, and DD, as usual, has a full day of homework planned.  

I myself will be spending the afternoon on Ancestry.com.  I only paid for an additional month for now and I want to make the most of it.  Laundry is caught up, house is reasonably clean, so I can do this without guilt (maybe).  

As I mentioned above, we did go to LK last night (saw it in 2-D) and had a ball!  It was so nice but made me sad to think that in less than 2 years DD will be off to college and these special times with just the 4 of us will be ending!  Made last night even more special.  I don't care if it ended up costing us about $50 to see a movie we have at home!  

Well... I'm going to get DS into his uniform in a few minutes and head out.  THen I'll be back to find my hidden family roots!  Hope I don't find any "skeletons in the closet"!  

TTYL....................P


----------



## keenercam

Happy Sunday afternoon, everyone!  I have had such a wonderful weekend and I am convinced that 90% of that is because of the positive attitude I seem to gain when fall weather rolls around.  Friday night, Howard had a business function and I was home alone with a redbox movie (“Something Borrowed”).  I was really worried that I would overeat, especially after a stressful work week.  But I was so good and even had calories left over at the end of the night.  

Saturday started with a 3 mile walk with a friend on a gorgeous cool morning and then sat in my kitchen, realizing it has been 3 years since it was renovated and I still love it every day:




Then, Howard and I went apple picking and bought some fun new foods at the farmers’ market at the orchard. The orchards were so beautiful and it was awesome to see lots of families out together enjoying the day:




We were so good and bought no baked goods and came right home for lunch rather than stopping somewhere.  I made a cheesy mushroom soup from mix and added more mushrooms to it. We did the soup with grilled chicken strip sandwiches -- perfect for a crisp autumn afternoon, while we watched "Rio".  I also got in a late afternoon nap with my sweet dog cuddled up next to me.





Then Howard and I drove to NJ to a country and western bar to see Gloriana.  The concert was wonderful.  I splurged, food-wise, and for the first day since 9/6, I was over my calorie allowance for the day.  We shared appetizer type foods.

When I got home, I put some steel cut oats in the crockpot with some cinnamon, raisins, and cut-up apples.  The house smelled wonderful this morning when I woke up.  And what a delicious breakfast!  I batch-cooked a bit this morning:  baked breaded eggplant to do some low-cal eggplant parm this week and 6 jumbo muffins and 4 mini loaves of turkey meatloaf. I shredded some carrots and cut up onion to add to the ground turkey, and it smelled really good when it was cooking.

I’m at work now, but wanted to catch up here. 
Julie—It is so great to see you here.  I feel like you and I are among the original WISHers who are still here and I have always appreciated the support you bring to these challenges and the monthly exercise threads. I am definitely in for October since I’ll be training for the ½ marathon and will need all the inspiration/motivation I can get.

BernardandMissBianca – Congrats to DS on his run!

Breakfast:  I eat breakfast every day. My most typical recently is 3 hard-boiled egg whites and an apple and sometimes a 100 calorie bagel or sandwich thin.  I also like Kashi Heart to Heart cereal with skim milk and a piece of fruit.  Today’s breakfast was steel-cut oats.  The past 2 mornings I did a protein drink with peanut butter.  I find I really need protein in the morning or I end up voraciously hungry all day (weird) and often with a headache by mid-morning.
Oh, there was so much more I wanted to comment on but I am at work and need to get back to it so I can get out of here at a reasonable time.

Have a great afternoon and evening, everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

*Pamela*, of course you aren't stepping on toes! Breakfast holding me over isn't the problem, it's lunch. I eat cereal most days, and it does tend to be things like Raisin Bran or Frosted Shredded Wheat-I haven't had "sugary" cereal in weeks. I'd say the waffles are about once every two weeks (yes, they are white flour) and the oatmeal is 1-2x per week. I just bought a crockpot yesterday so I might start following in everyone elses footsteps and start making the steel cut oats. I should also buy cottage cheese...I like it, just not a lot of room in the fridge for much at the moment! I didn't care for Greek yogurt and I'm also not a big fan of eggs.

The lunch that I was speaking of the other day was pretty well balanced, I thought. 
-1 slice whole wheat bread, 1 oz roast beef 1/2 slice swiss cheese, 1 tsp mustard
-Dannon Light & Fit Key Lime Pie Yogurt
-1/3 cucumber
-1 cup salad with 1 tbsp honey mustard dressing
-1 cup cantaloupe 
And I think there was another fruit but I can't remember what.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?



My favorite exercise is running/jogging (slowly I might add).  The exercise that I would most like to try is karate.  I've always wanted to do it but have not taken the time to try.

Tim


----------



## SettinSail

Hello fellow losers!

I am finally caught up on reading the thread so feel like I can chime in   Yes, I know you don't _have_ to read every single post but don't even try telling me that  It's kind of an OCD thing for me!

Sorry I was MIA for most of last week but I enjoyed reading along (although always a few pages behind) and Lisa did a fantastic job coaching  Thanks, *Lisa*!  I'm so busy these days I think I will be able to keep up with reading and maybe answering the QOTD but it will be awhile before I can give out responses.  Please know that I am supporting you all and wishing the best for you on our fall hayride to success   Julie, it's nice to see you back on here

Well, we had unseasonably cool weather here and drizzle too.  We had several things planned for the weekend and just ended up bailing out on all of them. Just curled up in the house and vegged.  I feel bad about 1 event in particular, a charity party but I just made my online contribution and it looks like from what I am reading on FB, the event was a success.  I had my hair done Thursday and planned to skip my workout that day since I didn't want to ruin my hair right away and somehow that extended to skipping the Y every day for 4 days   Even more shocking, not working out and eating pretty cruddy over the weekend has resulted in a one pound LOSS for me    I am "starting over" tomorrow and I will have to be very careful over the next few days to get back on a good track.

I eat breakfast every morning.  I am usually starving when I wake up and can't wait to get dressed, hair and make up done, bed made and lunches made and then I sit down to breakfast.  (I shower the night before)  I am really embarassed to say what I eat but I will be honest and say I eat a bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios every morning with skim milk.  I rarely measure it out and would say I probably eat 2 cups of cereal and about 3/4 cup skim milk.
Haven't had a chance to read Tracey's articles yet but I am going to do that next.

Right now the exercise I am enjoying is the stationary bike at the Y
It's really funny, I never ever rode the stationary bikes before I got a personal trainer because I thought they were just for people who couldn't do anything else   Now, he has me doing that for the first 15 minutes of my cardio workout.  It's at resistance level 10 and is NOT easy.  I do speed intervals of 40/20 and try to break my 5K record every day.  Right now it's at 11:30    I would like to get back into running more and still hope to do a running 5K one day.  I would also like to do a group class at the Y when I'm in a little better shape.

Today I've been a little bit more productive and we got through a few more boxes (we are still unpacking from moving here).  We are getting really close to having everything unpacked and put away  My mood will lift considerably when that is over.   DH is trying to eat 235 grams of protein a day (his weight in protein)   I am buying lots of food for him - tuna, beans, chicken, pork chops.  Thank goodness for the GF grill so he can quickly prepare his meat.  He is interested in trying quinoa and he tried the greek yogurt and does not like it.  Would not even try another brand!

We are looking forward to watching the Emmys tonight with Jane Lynch as the Host.   If DS will get his homework done, he will be able to watch with us  So far, he is doing great (socially) in High School but really struggling with geometry.  DH is trying to work with him a little every day.

Hope you all have a relaxing end to the weekend and a great week ahead

Shawn


----------



## jillbur

Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?

My favorite form of exercise is running and a circuit training class (60 seconds on a machine at the gym then switch machines). I haven't had a gym membership for a little while and am missing it. To make up for it, I do strength training DVDs at home. I have a Jackie Warner one and a Abs Diet one. 

I have not tried Zumba and would like to. I may get Zumba for the Wii. We'll see. I would also like to try Yoga. I've done a little when I used to go to the gym, but am looking for a good Yoga DVD that is not too long. I am looking for more like 30 mins if anyone has any suggestions.


On a side note, I am such a pround mommy today. My DS8 ran his 1st 5k today. Our police sponsored a race in town (187 people ran). DS ran a little, walked a little the whole way. My sister and I ran with him. He finished in 41.24 (and sprinted to the finish) and placed 2nd in his age division (9 and under)!!  He got a medal and is proudly wearing it around. He's also wearing it to school tomorrow. And, he is already planning his next race lol. We are so proud! That, by the way, that was my exercise for today and we treated ourselves to pizza and a cupcake for him!

Have a great week everyone!

Jill


----------



## keenercam

Jill -- Congratulations to your son!  

I have it on good authority  that our very own Lisa finished a half-marathon today.     Congratulations, Lisa!!!


----------



## tigger813

Jill-Congrats to your son! I'm running my 2nd 5K next Sunday! Hope to do better than last year!

Lisa- Woohoo on your race!!!!!

hi all,

had another successful day food wise and at the festival I was working at. We sold more again this year than last year which is always our goal. Beautiful day though at times it was breezy and I had to put my sweatshirt on and 10 minutes later take it off. Just a normal fall day in NE!

My lunch was 2 small samples of chili and 4 small samples of pulled pork at the festival. It was part of the state bbq championship. Girls had a great time and got some new books and barrettes! Izzie had a blast on the bouncy houses. We are all pretty tired!

Watching the Patriots game right now with Brian. Just finished eating 2 steak, cheese and eggplant roll-ups with pesto. TASTY! I need a bunch more water today and maybe an adult beverage with Brian.

Busy day tomorrow. Won't be home much. Don't know when I'm eating or what tomorrow. With musical auditions for Ashleigh and soccer and dancing for both kids it will be an interesting day! Hoping to get in a walk at soccer practice! I also have to see my regular client tomorrow and do car pool duty!

Time to get that water and figure out what else I need to do tonight. 

I'll post the next article and questions later this evening.

Sorry that some of you can't access them. I don't know what else I can do to help you.

TTFN


----------



## tinkerbellfriend

The other day I wrote about how I was going out to eat with a friend and was worried that I might make bad choices and blow it.  Well, I didn't.  I did GREAT!!!  I had soup and salad.  It was actually very good.  This was huge for me.  I usually fall into the bad temptations when going out to eat.  





bellebookworm9 said:


> To multiquote, just click the little "+" next to the actual quote button. Do this for each one you want to quote. When you get to the last one you want to quote, just hit "quote" and they will all show up. Or, if you find there aren't any more you want to quote, just scroll to the bottom of the page and click "post reply".



I was just going to ask this same question today...so thanks for the answer!!



tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?
> The article that goes with this question is about portion control and then there is a section on walking which has become my favorite form of exercise. I just wanted to share the part on portion control as it is quite fascinating and eye opening, at least it was to me!
> Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Course 3  Week 4
> username  wlc (lowercase)     password   control
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> TTFN



My favorite exercise right now is walking and Zumba.  I hope to start jogging soon.  My sister and I have a goal to do the Princess Half Marathon in 2013.



goldcupmom said:


> Please add me.  I have been off dis for awhile to regroup....more in my wish journal soon.    Last time i weed I was still up almost 15 from last October when we had the sewage flood.  I will catch up here in the next couple of days and weigh in officially on Friday.  Thanks!  Love you all & really need this.  I will also be restarting the monthly exercise thread for October.



Welcome Goldcupmom!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone,
Just a quick reminder that you have until 8:00 tomorrow night EST to PM me your weigh-in for last week. 



keenercam said:


>



Nice foot warmer 



jillbur said:


> On a side note, I am such a pround mommy today. My DS8 ran his 1st 5k today.



Wow, and only 8? Very cool DS8 



keenercam said:


> I have it on good authority  that our very own Lisa finished a half-marathon today.     Congratulations, Lisa!!!



Great job Lisa 



tinkerbellfriend said:


> The other day I wrote about how I was going out to eat with a friend and was worried that I might bad choices and blow it.  Well, I didn't.  I did GREAT!!!  I had soup and salad.  It was actually very good.  This was huge for me.  I usually fall into the bad temptations when going out to eat.



Good for you, going out to eat is my enemy


----------



## jimmduck

tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?
> The article that goes with this question is about portion control and then there is a section on walking which has become my favorite form of exercise. I just wanted to share the part on portion control as it is quite fascinating and eye opening, at least it was to me!
> Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com
> Course 3  Week 4
> username  wlc (lowercase)     password   control
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> TTFN



These articles are fabulous.

My favourite exercise is walking - I did it by the hour as a child and did two 30 mile walks (Miles for Millions) when I was a teen.  A lot older and heavier now, so its a lot harder.

I would like to run someday - with the osteo in the right knee it might be questionable, but there are times when I just feel like floating, it must be so great..

sigh.....

Ah well, a great weekend, dinner (Montanna's) and movie (Contagion in IMAX) with DH tonight.

Have  a magical one folks

Linda


----------



## bellebookworm9

jillbur said:


> On a side note, I am such a pround mommy today. My DS8 ran his 1st 5k today.



Congrats to your son! Good for him to start good exercise habits so early!



keenercam said:


> I have it on good authority  that our very own Lisa finished a half-marathon today.



Way to go Lisa!



tinkerbellfriend said:


> The other day I wrote about how I was going out to eat with a friend and was worried that I might bad choices and blow it.  Well, I didn't.  I did GREAT!!!  I had soup and salad.  It was actually very good.  This was huge for me.  I usually fall into the bad temptations when going out to eat.



That's great! 

**************
Just got back from the gym. Did my normal 35 minutes on the elliptical (did another 5K) and some weights. Now I'm planning my meals for tomorrow, showering, and doing some reading before bed. My housemates made chicken parm for dinner, plus cheesy garlic bread (only 2 points!-if the nutrition info on Wegmans.com is correct, anyway) and a mini dutch apple pancake (or something like that) for dessert. 

Audiology clinic officially starts tomorrow and I am feeling a little like this:   Granted, my fellow student clinicians and I won't really be doing too much testing or talking for the first two weeks, just observing, but I'm still a bit nervous!


----------



## mackeysmom

pjlla said:


> Someone came up with a similar idea to go with WW points a few years ago.  Google "wendie plan" and see what you find. It basically tells you to REALLY fluctuate the number of points you eat each day to keep you metabolism working hard.  I've been doing it for a year or so to some degree.



I'll have to do some research and see if they have a "wendie plan" in place for the new PointsPlus program.  Otherwise, maybe I'll play around with the points on my own to see if I can come up with something similar.



buzz5985 said:


> The down days seem really low to me.



I agree - and while the 471 is only for 7 of the first 14 days, I think I'd have to spend the majority of those 7 days in bed, sleeping - not thinking about how hungry I was.  



ougrad86 said:


> Wonder where they came up with 471 and 807 - rather odd numbers.



If I remember the news story correctly, the first two weeks "down day" calories is 20% of the "up day" calories, and after the first two weeks the "down days" increase to 35%.


----------



## tigger813

Quickly posting tomorrow's article and QOTD! I will pop on when I can tomorrow! I will be running around like a mad woman from 8:30am until about 8pm tomorrow with the kids and work and errands I have to take care of.

QOTD 9/19/11 Monday: www.weightlosschallenge.com   Click on Course 3  Week 5   username wlc   password losefat

Of the "Ideas to balance your fat consumption" which do you already do and which would you consider trying to help improve your health?

Sorry these are so long. Read the entire thing when you have a chance. I try to pick the question from an area you can skim quickly to and answer. I really found these helpful and wanted to share them again with you all. I will try to answer sometime tomorrow!

Enjoying the Emmys along with doing laundry, cleaning the kitchen, organizing things for tomorrow, straightening up the living room, and trying not to stress too much about tomorrow! Picking up dinner at KFC for Brian and Ash and McDonald's for Izzie. Just got an email with another conflict with schedules for next week!

UGH!

TTFN


----------



## LoraJ

I am late to the party, but would like to join in as a loser!


----------



## kollerbear

I figured out I wasn't changing the "Course" before trying to access the articles!!! Bingo! I want to make sure I catch up before starting the week anew...



tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD:
> Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?



I do eat breakfast every day-- I'd really struggle to stay focused at work without it! Since starting on eDiets, my go-to weekday breakfast has become a whole wheat English muffin with 1 oz. Swiss cheese (sometimes reduced fat, but not always... it kind of tastes like plastic to me), 1/2 cup skim or soy milk in my coffee (yes, I like a little coffee with my milk), blueberries and a kiwi. However, I've been improvising on the fruit a little bit lately-- I sometimes sub in RF yogurt instead. Depends what we have around. Weekends we have frozen waffles (sometimes whole wheat, sometimes RF white) with a tsp. of REAL maple syrup (just can't give that up!), wheat germ, almonds, dried cherries, Greek yogurt. 

I love breakfast--and I learned from the article that spacing out my snacks--like I do at work pretty regularly--is a good thing to do to keep my metabolism working! I just was doing it to keep myself awake all day...  Hahah. So that was great to know.

I also looked at my average daily fiber amount and I was a little surprised by how low it was-- only around 25 grams a day. So that is something I'm sure I can work on by getting a few higher fiber foods in there on a more routine basis. It helped that the article gave me that goal of 35+ grams a day--I didn't know that eating extra fiber can actually help reduce my daily caloric absorption. Very cool to know. I was also shocked that Asian pears have double the fiber of regular pears--now that is an easy switch! Canned pumpkin and frozen peas were a big surprise to me, too-- it's easy to throw frozen peas into a soup, and now's the season for cooking with pumpkin!



tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?



Ha.... my favorite form of exercise appears to be that which I don't have to do?? KIDDING. 

Umm... I actually used to LOVE going to my old gym in Boston. I loved yoga when I was going regularly and spinning, too. I even did weights on a regular basis. I hate the process of finding a "good" class/instructor/gym, though, and haven't even tried in New York (not that I could afford it here, either). Eventually I'll get back into running again.

I've tried a lot of different kinds of exercise. Can I say that I'd like to try running in a consistent, positive, non-OCD manner? I haven't seemed to try that yet... 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD 9/19/11 Monday:
> Of the "Ideas to balance your fat consumption" which do you already do and which would you consider trying to help improve your health?



I enjoyed this article a lot--I didn't realize that almonds and walnuts have different kinds of fats in them, so I will make sure to switch it up! I get into an almond rut. 

We already cook the vast majority of our food at home from mostly whole ingredients (started to save $, and now it's great for saving calories!), and cook almost solely with olive oil and grapeseed oil, depending on how hot the cooking method is. (We also have peanut oil for very high-temp cooking.) I would like to start adding ground flaxseed into food--that's a really good idea and very doable. We tend to get low-fat dairy products, as well, with the exception of real butter (which I really only use in baking and as a spread to be used in moderation). While we go through our nuts and oils too quickly for me to worry about them going rancid, we could probably get better at monitoring things for rancidity-- I know, for example, that we keep large bags of za'atar in the house, and the sesame seeds in the spice mix are probably rancid by now, since we've had the bag for a year. 

Thanks for these articles!! I learned a lot of little things I can incorporate into my daily food life.


----------



## trinaweena

I'm away for 2 days and you guys fill up four pages?! I really want to read and catch up but its almost midnight and i still have no lunch packed for tomorrow and and overdue article to write.  I stayed at my boyfriends too late watching the emmys (have i mentioned im a tv junkie??).  I just stopped by to share my big news....

I RAN A 5K TODAY!!!!! That's right RAN!!! I finished a 5K and ran the whole thing!!! It was hard, harder than i thought it would be to be honest, almost all uphill and some of the time i felt like my feet weren't even moving but i did it!! And i didn't hate it! I will def be doing it again...NOVEMBER 6!!! 

After i ran the 5K we went to another event a local park..where we walked a 2K..so that's 7K's in all today and im pretty beat.  Also my dog won cutest costume at the event which equaled a ten dollar dunkin donuts gift card for me! The funny part is i didnt even dress her up. I just threw a tshirt on her but like no one came dressed up so she won! My other dog also won the contest for best trick, and he got a bunch of toys for that.

So all in all a pretty productive day.  Ended it all with the emmys which had some upsets (no game of thrones win, no parks and rec win) and some awesomeness (GO DOWNTON ABBEY!!!!) but overall the quailty of the show was less than stellar.....


----------



## jaelless

I'm still around, just no clue how to catch up. It always gets like this when I am working. Hope everybody is doing great on their diets and workouts.


----------



## kollerbear

pjlla said:


> I'm with Deb.... I'd WAAAY rather do exercise that actually accomplishes something.  Maybe it is my type-A personality, but I have such trouble putting out energy that doesn't "accomplish" something (I know, I know... I"m getting healthier, but....) I told DS I want him to figure out how to attach a battery to my TM so that I could be creating some POWER while I'm walking.  We could probably power the TV and computer all day if I really walked good for an hour!



This cracked me up!!! That's why I needed a BIG GOAL when I was running before, too!! I love the idea of turning your TM into a generator!!! I've heard of some workout machines that power themselves, which I think is really nifty--but that added step of powering OTHER THINGS as well would be really neat . If your DS is handy with that stuff, have you checked out Make magazine? I only ask because we had the Maker's Faire in NYC this weekend and it's a community full of crafty witty people who do things like turn TMs into generators...

I was also really glad to hear you guys had a nice time out at Lion King, and that you had such a great time with your daughter getting the adult humor... that made me realize I need to go rewatch it, not sure I've seen it since I passed that age! And your DH sounds like a real trooper, even getting refills for everyone!!! My deal with my BF is that every 10 pounds I lose we have an hour-long convo. about our 2013 WDW trip. At our first convo. a few weeks ago, I found out that *the arcade at POR* was his 3rd favorite thing of our last trip that we took with my family last year (literally the 3rd thing that came to mind when I asked "what were the best things about our last trip", after "Blizzard Beach" and "the animals at AK (not the rides)"--he meant the Maharaja Jungle Trek) 



keenercam said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon, everyone!  I have had such a wonderful weekend and I am convinced that 90% of that is because of the positive attitude I seem to gain when fall weather rolls around.



Me too!!! Love the fall! Your day out sounds great and so healthy even with your much-deserved off-plan date night... I love your idea for cooking oatmeal with the fixings in the crock-pot! My favorite part of fall days are when those cool, busy days lead to afternoons like the one you've shown below... which reminded me SO MUCH of one I took yesterday...






After DBF's nap on the couch yesterday, he took off his blanket to find this... TYPICAL PANTHER.  









jillbur said:


> On a side note, I am such a pround mommy today. My DS8 ran his 1st 5k today. Our police sponsored a race in town (187 people ran). DS ran a little, walked a little the whole way. My sister and I ran with him. He finished in 41.24 (and sprinted to the finish) and placed 2nd in his age division (9 and under)!!



That is so great!! Congrats to you guys! Looks like he got the hunger early... 

And *Lisa*, congrats on your HALF!!


----------



## kollerbear

trinaweena said:


> I RAN A 5K TODAY!!!!! That's right RAN!!! I finished a 5K and ran the whole thing!!! It was hard, harder than i thought it would be to be honest, almost all uphill and some of the time i felt like my feet weren't even moving but i did it!! And i didn't hate it! I will def be doing it again...NOVEMBER 6!!! ...
> 
> Also my dog won cutest costume at the event which equaled a ten dollar dunkin donuts gift card for me! The funny part is i didnt even dress her up. I just threw a tshirt on her but like no one came dressed up so she won! My other dog also won the contest for best trick, and he got a bunch of toys for that.



CONGRATS on your 5K (+2K). You are all set for your Nov. race! Also, sorry if I'm the only one fixated on cute pet photos, but I'd love dog+T-shirt photo. Even if it was low effort it still sounds really cute. And so lucrative!! Whatcha gonna do with your big DD bucks??


----------



## buzz5985

goldcupmom said:


> buzz - I love my bb, but after the 1st 4 months - lost about 25 lbs- developed idiopathic hives & couldn't wear for almost a year.  Since I cant get back in the groove.  I plan to get the new bb when I get an iPhone - I think in december.
> 
> If you notice any strange words or typos, blame autocorrect - I am not used to my iPad!



Did the bugg cause the hives??  Mine will give me a rash if I don't move it around a couple times a day.  Monitor the Bodybugg page on Facebook.  It seems that the bodybugg ap and iphone have problems.  I have an HTC Evo and it has worked perfectly with the bugg from day one.



bellebookworm9 said:


> *Pamela*, of course you aren't stepping on toes! Breakfast holding me over isn't the problem, it's lunch. I eat cereal most days, and it does tend to be things like Raisin Bran or Frosted Shredded Wheat-I haven't had "sugary" cereal in weeks. I'd say the waffles are about once every two weeks (yes, they are white flour) and the oatmeal is 1-2x per week. I just bought a crockpot yesterday so I might start following in everyone elses footsteps and start making the steel cut oats. I should also buy cottage cheese...I like it, just not a lot of room in the fridge for much at the moment! I didn't care for Greek yogurt and I'm also not a big fan of eggs.
> 
> The lunch that I was speaking of the other day was pretty well balanced, I thought.
> -1 slice whole wheat bread, 1 oz roast beef 1/2 slice swiss cheese, 1 tsp mustard
> -Dannon Light & Fit Key Lime Pie Yogurt
> -1/3 cucumber
> -1 cup salad with 1 tbsp honey mustard dressing
> -1 cup cantaloupe
> And I think there was another fruit but I can't remember what.



Roast Beef, especially eye round is a LF cut of meat.  Maybe you could add another 1 oz slice to your sandwich.  



LoraJ said:


> I am late to the party, but would like to join in as a loser!



Welcome - your never late to this party!!!  Send in your starting weight to Dvccruier76.  Are you interested in WIN??  See the first page for directions of what to measure and send your results to satorifound.



trinaweena said:


> I'm away for 2 days and you guys fill up four pages?! I really want to read and catch up but its almost midnight and i still have no lunch packed for tomorrow and and overdue article to write.  I stayed at my boyfriends too late watching the emmys (have i mentioned im a tv junkie??).  I just stopped by to share my big news....
> 
> I RAN A 5K TODAY!!!!! That's right RAN!!! I finished a 5K and ran the whole thing!!! It was hard, harder than i thought it would be to be honest, almost all uphill and some of the time i felt like my feet weren't even moving but i did it!! And i didn't hate it! I will def be doing it again...NOVEMBER 6!!!



Great job on the run!!!

We have a busy week coming up so I did a lot of food preparation today for the week.  Tried out a couple of new recipes from Cooking Light - Quick Coq Au Vin http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/quick-coq-au-vin-10000000451742/ , and Company Pot Roast http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/company-pot-roast-10000001535414/.  The Coq Au Vin is amazing.  Also cooked and sliced an eye round roast for sandwiches.  Made Escarole and Orzo Turkey Meatball Soup, Gazepacho, honey wheat rolls, baguettes.  Cut up vegetables for snacks, celery, carrots, cucumbers, peppers, broccolli.  

Went to DS14's hockey game.  I was working the first two.  The team lost.  So all the way home I was told I can't go to any more games, I'm a jinx.  LOL  If he only knew that sitting in a ice cold hockey rink, isn't #1 fun thing for me to do on a Sunday night??  

Everyone have a great week!!!  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Deb (my3princes).  Hope you enjoyed your day!!!


----------



## my3princes

buzz5985 said:


> A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Deb (my3princes).  Hope you enjoyed your day!!!



It was good.  No work, sunshine.  We actually got a lot done around the house 



Good Morning.  It seems the work week has come again.  We are sure to be busy this week between work and school open houses in the evenings.  I hope everyone enjoys the fall like weather.

Deb


----------



## tigger813

Trinaweena- LOVE Downton Abbey! Can't wait until it starts again. I rewatched the first season a few weeks ago.

Deb- Happy Birthday!

LoraJ- Welcome to the party!!!!!! Make sure you read the first page of the thread where many of your questions should be answered. PM your starting weight to dvccruiser76!

Morning all,

Got up and did the 2 mile WATP this morning. I figured I needed to do something to get me moving since this is a very full day! I need to get Ash up in a few minutes to start her day. I figured I would also give myself a few minutes on the computer since this is all I may have time for until after 8.

Frustrated with the schools scheduling conflicting meetings next week. I did hear from the principal and the musical director. The principal said he would look into changing it and the director gave me a list of jobs they need help with. I will look it over again later and get back to him. I'm excited Ashleigh wants to do the musicals like I did. It was my favorite part of high school!

Time to go get Ashleigh up and going this morning. Got one more thing to check on here before the "RACE" called my day begins!

TTFN


----------



## goldcupmom

Happy monday, all!  I'm off to take dd to the neuromuscular therapist...she has occipital neuralgia & stress from school was making it act up, then she bent funny & pinched a nerve causing her back neck & arm to hurt so bad she could hardly move.  Then dropping her at unm & gonna try to get some stuff done at home for once.  DH is in Phoenix for work so this is my week tonget ready for fall.  

More later.....have a great day!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

trinaweena said:


> I'm away for 2 days and you guys fill up four pages?! I really want to read and catch up but its almost midnight and i still have no lunch packed for tomorrow and and overdue article to write.  I stayed at my boyfriends too late watching the emmys (have i mentioned im a tv junkie??).  I just stopped by to share my big news....
> 
> I RAN A 5K TODAY!!!!! That's right RAN!!! I finished a 5K and ran the whole thing!!! It was hard, harder than i thought it would be to be honest, almost all uphill and some of the time i felt like my feet weren't even moving but i did it!! And i didn't hate it! I will def be doing it again...NOVEMBER 6!!!



Congrats Trina!!!!! What is the race on Nov 6? 

********************

Drive-by posting today. 
I have a really busy week, 4 cross country meets one of which is all day meet in Rhode Island (if anyone is at Goddard State Park this weekend, let me know!)
We also have the HS open house, that's 2 1/2 hours because we follow DS's schedule. 
Lots to do, not a lot of time to do it in so I need to get my house squared away and caught up on laundry. Gonna go switch it now and hit the treadmill while I'm down there. 
Sorry, rambling post! LOL 
I will talk to y'all later!!!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Forgot to weigh Friday morning, well at all really.  Then I had a busy weekend. Last night I thought to weigh and was up but this morning down. Its still bouncing around a lot.

I had another Dr's appointment Saturday afternoon where I was getting prescrition re-written for a change with the new med in morning and evening. It started working good then started fluctuating my BP again. But I started wondering if the loratadine(Claritin) I take daily was dehydrating me and making it go up more and more.  She then admited that it does raise BP some because of the decongestant in them UMM they did she put me on them.   I know I was the one asking for it but she is supposed to be the one telling me it won't be good.   I mean I know quite a bit about these things but not everything for sure, nor does any Dr. but I would think she would have said she'd rather me not because it would raise it up.  I'm quite sure she never mentioned anything about it. I like her and she listens.  She was adamant that she didn't think it was further heart related and standing with a thought that it was reactions to the BP spiking. 

Anyway I stopped the Loratadine yesterday was first morning not taking it and my head has been soooo clear compared to the last few months.  Its like a fog lifted off and I felt better than I have in WEEKS(months actually in some regards) even though I'm having a lot of runny nose, watery eye and sneezing today.  A price to pay for a clear head I didn't really have any dizziness or lightheadedness yesterday. I'm going to feel so dumb if it was just that pill all along but I won't be too surprised as this is why I've never cared to take meds of any kind really. Too much side effects and reactions. 

Had a very busy weekend and really hope I've found a way to stop my health issues so I can continue on this journey again and get the weight off so I don't see these problems with BP again.


----------



## keenercam

kollerbear said:


> Me too!!! Love the fall! Your day out sounds great and so healthy even with your much-deserved off-plan date night... I love your idea for cooking oatmeal with the fixings in the crock-pot! My favorite part of fall days are when those cool, busy days lead to afternoons like the one you've shown below... which reminded me SO MUCH of one I took yesterday...
> 
> ...
> 
> After DBF's nap on the couch yesterday, he took off his blanket to find this... TYPICAL PANTHER.



That is seriously the CUTEST picture!!!  

Trina - Congrats on your 5k!!! (+2k)  

Happy birthday, Deb!!!


----------



## ougrad86

tigger813 said:


> QOTD 9/19/11 Monday: www.weightlosschallenge.com   Click on Course 3  Week 5   username wlc   password losefat
> 
> Of the "Ideas to balance your fat consumption" which do you already do and which would you consider trying to help improve your health?



I do most of this.  Once my cholesterol problems started, I read up on it quite a bit.

We've used canola oil for years (DH doesn't like the taste of olive oil).  I am reading labels carefully ever since I discovered trans fat in my favorite cookie .  The doctor told me to start taking Fish Oil, so after a lot of research and comparing labels I think I have a good one.  I don't eat fish, except fried, which kind of defeats the purpose.  I eat almonds daily - that's a hard to deal with 4 points, but I know I need them.

None of us are big on red meat, we like mostly chicken and turkey.  DH still likes meatloaf and ground beef recipies with beef, but I am trying to switch to turkey for some of them.  And I can't drink milk.  DS is on 2% and is so skinny, I hate to drop it down any more.  But if he inherited the heart disease from my side of the family he will have to.  I was super skinny when I was his age too...now I'm overweight and have cholesterol issues.

My biggest problem is my chocolate.  I allow chocolate in my diet, or I will not be able to stick with it (deprevation issues).  I just try to limit it, since the saturated fat is problematic (and I am not a big fan of the dark chocolate unless it is surrounding caramel).

I guess I should change up my salad dressing.  I do commercial, and I used to get the light as opposed to the free for the oils, but they do not have the lights in the flavors I like anymore.  Might try olive again, but DH swears he can taste the difference.  I normally use very little oil to begin with, usually the spray stuff...after reading this I wonder if that is enough.  I think I will print it out and start analyzing what we are eating a little more closely.

Carol


----------



## ougrad86

jillbur said:


> On a side note, I am such a pround mommy today. My DS8 ran his 1st 5k today. Our police sponsored a race in town (187 people ran). DS ran a little, walked a little the whole way. My sister and I ran with him. He finished in 41.24 (and sprinted to the finish) and placed 2nd in his age division (9 and under)!!  He got a medal and is proudly wearing it around. He's also wearing it to school tomorrow. And, he is already planning his next race lol. We are so proud! That, by the way, that was my exercise for today and we treated ourselves to pizza and a cupcake for him!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> Jill




Jill, congrats for your son.  My DS is in Track and Field at his HS...unfortunately, he suffered a hip injury that sidelined him for the entire season.  He is getting ready now for the new season this spring.  It so awesome he was able to get a medal!  2nd is really impressive!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Monday 9/19/11 Fats...

Most of the good stuff we do.  We have 2 avacado trees, so no shortage there, always have a fish or seafood,shrimp,scallops,tilapia, each week and tuna each week at least 1x for luch.  We use canola,and olive oils, have lots of nuts for snacks in the house and freash olives as well.  Always take the daily vita.

We still have red meat at least once a week, the guys all lve steak.  I've switched to ground turk for ground beef.  We use Newman's light Bals Vin dressing alot.  I don't see that changing really.  

The article was a little much for me to remember all of it.  I am sure there is more I can do, but I work best in baby steps.  A little bit at a time.  Getting in time to workout everyday is my main change right now.


----------



## disneycr8zy

I was out of town all weekend and boy is there a lot to catch up on!



tigger813 said:


> *After reading, answer the following questions:
> 1) What things do you eat already that can help you speed up your metabolism?
> 2) Do you limit the foods/drinks that slow down your metabolism?
> 3) What new things did you learn from this article?
> *



1 - I already do the water, use ground turkey for anything that calls for ground beef, I love soup in the fall and winter and have been stockpiling recipes for the crock pot, and the fat free greek yogurts are a big thing in my house.
2 - try to limit fried foods and stay away from fast food in general, try to stick to unprocessed foods and cook mostly with fresh ingredients, and alcoholic drinks are rare.  I could definitely do better with the sugar intake and the 'white' foods (bread, potato, pasta).
3 - not sure I learned anything new but was certainly reminded of a few factors in metabolism that I need to work on (sleep and stress).



tigger813 said:


> Question: Do you eat breakfast everyday? What do you eat? And what did you learn new from this article if anything?



I do eat breakfast every day but from what I read I'm eating breakfast at the wrong time.  I generally go to the gym first thing (6am) and then go to work and have breakfast mid-morning (10ish).  I should eat earlier to help with metabolism .  I usually have cream of wheat with a sprinkle of butter buds and a Tbsp of Splenda brown sugar because it's easy to make and eat at work.  At home it's either frosted mini wheats with 1% milk or a bagel thin and a piece of turkey sausage.



tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?




I love the elliptical machine, I can work as hard or as light as I feel up to - and I burn more calories on it than the treadmill.  I would like to learn about the weight machines so I can work more on building muscle and strengthening my core.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD 9/19/11 Monday: Of the "Ideas to balance your fat consumption" which do you already do and which would you consider trying to help improve your health?



We already use olive or canola oil for everything.  I tried taking an Omega 3-6-9 supplement a couple years ago but had a problem with (sorry if this grosses anyone out) belches that smelled and tasted fishy.  I'm willing to give that another try because I know it's good for so many things (eye health, cholesterol, heart health).


I'm caught up (temporarily).  My travel weekend with my mom went ok - and that just means that there were some successes (took at least a 1 mile walk every day from the hotel) and some failures (Arby's mozzarella sticks).  So it could have been better, but it could also have been worse - today is a new day so I don't have to carry the failures with me going forward.


----------



## Zoesmama03

AOTD 9/19: I already use olive oil.  The taste difference does take some getting used to. I also really like coconut oil. I do enjoy avocados every now and then. 

I have to sing praises for the Litehouse brand Zesty Italian dressing.  Bought it last night for our salad for dinner at a friend and everyone agreed it was awesome. It can be found in the produce department as it is kept cold.  Bad thing is the sodium is high so doesn't work for me for an all the time dressing. I'll keep playing with my olive oil and vinegars and working on recipes I will enjoy with less sodium which I have to watch closely due to BP. 

I am happy to report I was down 3.4 lbs from last Friday as of this morning. Hopefully its sticking here so I can keep this ball rolling in right direction. Especially if my experiment to remove my daily claritin works out to be the cause of my problems lately and I can get active again.  Working hard on food though the weekend was a rush and blur so fell off tracking.  

Carol,
For Zoe's early years(she couldn't have cow's milk due to lactose issues) and I supplemented the soy milk with extra fat via flax oil. It boosted the fat and helped her gain but she is STILL a slow gainer today.  You could add it to skim or 1% cows milk.  I wasn't a fan of dark chocolate either but it grew on me and definitely prevents me from over portioning as its bitter and a little goes a long way.


----------



## lisah0711

Hello losers and maintainers!  

*Shawn,* glad that you caught up on your rest and the thread this week-end!  I missed your posts.  

*jillbur,* congrats to your son on his 5K!  



keenercam said:


> I have it on good authority  that our very own Lisa finished a half-marathon today.  Congratulations, Lisa!!!



 Yes, I did, *Cam.*  Thanks for the congratulations!    You and your puppy looked so comfortable napping.  

It was fun.  I'm glad I did it.  I was very careful not to carry around a bunch of regrets over training or my weight, because I already had enough to carry as it was.    Everybody finishes their race one step a time.  And they gave me this for my 4+ hours of work:




Pretty good for a 50+ year old broad.  



tigger813 said:


> Lisa- Woohoo on your race!!!!!



Thanks, *Tracey!*



tinkerbellfriend said:


> The other day I wrote about how I was going out to eat with a friend and was worried that I might make bad choices and blow it.  Well, I didn't.  I did GREAT!!!  I had soup and salad.  It was actually very good.  This was huge for me.  I usually fall into the bad temptations when going out to eat.



Great job!

*Julie,* so nice to see you back!    I was wondering how you were doing.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Way to go Lisa!
> 
> Audiology clinic officially starts tomorrow and I am feeling a little like this:   Granted, my fellow student clinicians and I won't really be doing too much testing or talking for the first two weeks, just observing, but I'm still a bit nervous! [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Thanks, *Gretchen!*  Good luck at audiology clinic!    The patients are probably a bit nervous, too.  

*Laura,* thanks for all the delicious breakfast ideas!   



tigger813 said:


> Of the "Ideas to balance your fat consumption" which do you already do and which would you consider trying to help improve your health?[/COLOR][/SIZE]



Haven't had a chance to read the article yet, Tracey, but we have been making an effort in our house to switch from the things that are light and fake to real fats, which are actually a bit more satisfying and don't have scary chemicals.  



LoraJ said:


> I am late to the party, but would like to join in as a loser!



 *LoraJ!*



trinaweena said:


> I RAN A 5K TODAY!!!!! That's right RAN!!! I finished a 5K and ran the whole thing!!! It was hard, harder than i thought it would be to be honest, almost all uphill and some of the time i felt like my feet weren't even moving but i did it!! And i didn't hate it! I will def be doing it again...NOVEMBER 6!!!



Congratulations on your 5K, *Trina!*   Great job and you will be surprised at how it gets easier when you do your next one in November.



jaelless said:


> I'm still around, just no clue how to catch up. It always gets like this when I am working. Hope everybody is doing great on their diets and workouts.



Just jump in where we are and don't worry about catching up!  



kollerbear said:


> After DBF's nap on the couch yesterday, he took off his blanket to find this... TYPICAL PANTHER.



Thanks for the congrats and I think your kitty is adorable!  

A belated happy birthday to *Deb!*  



buzz5985 said:


> A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Deb (my3princes).  Hope you enjoyed your day!!!



Thank goodness you found a great graphic for the person who always has great graphics herself!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Gonna go switch it now and hit the treadmill while I'm down there.



Great job getting on the TM even when it is a crazy day!



Zoesmama03 said:


> I have to sing praises for the Litehouse brand Zesty Italian dressing.  Bought it last night for our salad for dinner at a friend and everyone agreed it was awesome. It can be found in the produce department as it is kept cold.  Bad thing is the sodium is high so doesn't work for me for an all the time dressing. I'll keep playing with my olive oil and vinegars and working on recipes I will enjoy with less sodium which I have to watch closely due to BP.



Congrats on the loss!    Litehouse is actually made in the town where I ran my half yesterday.  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Howdy Everybody! I am so far behind. Just finished reading everything--and now it is all a blurr! Happy Birthday, Deb. Good job on the runs, Losers and Kiddos.

Can't quite remember all the QOTD, but I always eat breakfast, usually cereal (frosted mini wheats). My goal was to play around with breakfast this summer, but that didn't happen. Exercise: well, I walk a lot. I used to love step class at the Y, but my knees won't take it anymore. Now I run. Weird, I know. I'd like to do more yoga.

Went to Grandma/pa's house for the weekend. Was better than I usually am, but still ate way too much. Thought I was having a very pokey run this morning and was blaming all the heavy weekend meals, but when I checked the stopwatch I had done one of my best times. Go figure!

Lisa, I am very much enjoying the new bathroom. Thanks. Today I took things out of the hall linen/catch-all closet and moved some of it to the new bathroom cabinet. Will be very happy to have that better organized. Can't put things back yet because found some things of DH that I need to wait until he tells me it's okay to toss. He's still at work.

My sub job ended a week early because they hired somebody for the position. I loved my day off! The special ed teacher who moved to another school called me to see if I'd added that school yet. I'd put in my paperwork, but it hadn't been processed. Made a phone call and presto, I'm ready to go! It'll be nice to be in special ed again.

Better go get DS1 a snack. He's grumbling, and heaven forbid the teenager should get up and do it himself!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congratulations *Lisa*!

Happy belated birthday to *Deb*!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi friends! i haven't posted on here because we were in disney all last week. it was a really great time! 

i will have to go back and catch up on everyone! hope you had a great week!


----------



## my3princes

Good evening all.  Long day with many ups and downs.  Hunter was hit in the face with a football today at recess.  The nurse had him ice it and sent him back to class 1 1/2 hours later he returned with a headache.  She called me just to let me know what happened.  I tried to call the neurologist, they didn't return the call.  Thankfully he seems fine tonight, but my stomach was a mess for several hours.

I also have some teenage drama going on.  God give me strength to get through the teenage years.


----------



## jillbur

*Trinaweena*-Congrats!   

*Lisa*-Congrats!    

*Deb*-Happy Birthday!   


And thanks to all for the great words and encouragement for my son! You guys rock!

QOTD Monday-For some reason I couldn't open this article? I will try again tomorrow when I have more time.

Jill


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> QOTD 9/19/11 Monday:
> Of the "Ideas to balance your fat consumption" which do you already do and which would you consider trying to help improve your health?



In skimming the article, I probably eat too much bad fat (crackers [though reduced fat ones] and cookies are the main offenders) and not enough good fat...but really, probably not enough fat at all. I use olive oil or canola oil when I bake or cook. I use skim milk (or 1% when I'm at home, since Mom won't buy skim anymore). I don't eat a lot of salad dressing as it is. But I'm also not a big nut person. I'm getting better about not eating red meat.

**************
Today could have been better with eating, but it also could have been much worse. 

In my flute lesson today, we discovered that my pinky can no longer correctly reach the keys required to play the low notes without hyper extending, locking to place, and making my ring and middle fingers move weirdly too. Since I play an open hole flute, this is a problem. My teacher ended up putting cork plugs back in those two holes, something I haven't had in since 7th grade when I got this flute. I am a little upset because I feel like I've regressed somehow, even though I know it's a legitimate physical problem.

Clinic went well overall. Now that the first one is over, I'm feeling more confident. The real blow came afterwards, when I was talking to a fellow student. He is also applying to UF, which means we'll be competing for 1 of 25 spots.  He said he's applying to like 6 schools, and asked why I'm only applying to 4. I explained that the department chair only said about 3 were necessary (granted, that was for speech path, but still) and he goes, "Well what if you don't get in to any of them?" Gee, way to boost my confidence. Can I please cross that bridge if I should come to it in 6 months? 

The workout class schedule was finally posted, so here's my planned workout schedule:
Sunday: Elliptical/Weights
Monday: Off
Tuesday: Zumba
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Kickboxing (New for me)
Friday: Zumba
Saturday: Yoga (also new for me)

I've got two housemates and another friend coming to Zumba with me tomorrow, and then one housemate each for kickboxing (just trying that out, not sure if I'm going to like it) and yoga.


----------



## tigger813

Evening everyone!

I survived the day! It was stressful but I did it! I think I'm going to post the QOTD, tie up a few loose ends and then head to bed.  My mind is racing about some things that happened today and some decisions that we need to make! Nothing major but still a lot to think about.

Tuesday QOTD: Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com     Choose Course 3   Week 7
Username: wlc     Password: home Read the article on "Creating a Healthy Environment."

QOTD: Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with? ( I love the "Cooking with Flavor" page!!!!)

With school starting up again I have resorted to making a weekly menu and most weeks I stick to it almost religiously. It has made my life a lot easier. I look in the freezer on Sundays and see what meats I have and make my menu based on that.  My favorite spice lately is smoked paprika and seasonings with chipotle. We also use a lot of garlic in our foods!

TTFN


----------



## Zoesmama03

For those that have a Kroger or affiliate they have an olive oil and vinegar dressing in their brand that tastes pretty good.   Me I'm just trying to find something liter on fats(good fats) and lower sodium.  Everything has so much sodium.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone 

Just a note 

Congrats to Trina and Lisa.  You should be proud of what you accomplished. 

Happy belated Birthday Deb 

Welcome back dumbo_buddy Glad you had fun in DW.  Can't wait to hear about it. 

All I can say about yesterday was that I made it through.  The weather is playing havoc with my sinuses.  They were really bothering me last week but by Friday and Saturday they were okay but by last night they were a mess again,  I think a hot shower will help 


Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

Left off the good as I have a bad headache. Brian got paged at 4 or 4:30 and came back to bed as I was about to get up. Wish I didn't have to go to work today. After yesterday I need a me day where I only have to leave to drive izzie to and from school. I want a nap. Tomorrow would be like that if I didn't have to do errands in Nashua but maybe I can be back by 11 and then get in some workouts and maybe a quick nap.

Chicken yellow curry for supper tonight over white rice. Going to be good all day today and not eat too much of the curry. WAY TOO MUCH SODIUM! But it's Ash's favorite and a quick and easy meal. I have an Herbalife meeting tonight. Cha (redwalker) is going with me to that. 

Time for some motrin and time to fix Ash's lunch!

TTFN


----------



## AUdisneyDad

tigger813 said:


> QOTD 9/19/11 Monday: Of the "Ideas to balance your fat c...hanks for the articles they are great.
> 
> Tim


----------



## AUdisneyDad

Good morning all, hope you are having a great start to your week.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with? ( I love the "Cooking with Flavor" page!!!!)



We make a menu every Saturday morning and abide by it throughout the week with the occasional deviation.  As for types of spices we use garlic, pepper and onion would be our top three with oregano and cloves closing out the top five. 

Tim


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Linda,* glad that you are enjoying your new bathroom!   

Hi *Rose* and *Nancy!* Nice to see you!  



my3princes said:


> I also have some teenage drama going on.  God give me strength to get through the teenage years.



Makes you kind of long for the good old days when they would have a temper tantrum, throw themselves on the floor crying, and the storm would blow over in a few minutes, doesn't it?   



tigger813 said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Go to www.weightlosschallenge.com     Choose Course 3   Week 7
> Username: wlc     Password: home Read the article on "Creating a Healthy Environment."
> 
> QOTD: Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with? ( I love the "Cooking with Flavor" page!!!!)



We are big garlic, onion, pepper and chile pepper spice users.  We are not fans of smoky stuff.  Thanks for the articles.

Have a great day all!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Had a great 2 days scrapbooking Friday and Saturday.  We were supposed to go to the high school football game Saturday night but it rained all day and wasn't going to stop and it was chilly.  So like good, dedicated, supportive parents we stayed home and DD15 had to go by herself!  She is in the band and they got word earlier in the day that they weren't going to be wearing their uniforms, just jeans and their band tshirt, and they canceled the pregame practice they usually have.  Fortunately the heavy rain moved off and they only had sprinkles but it was cold.


Sunday I had a migraine all day so that stunk.  Had the migraine hangover yesterday but did get some cleaning and other things done.  Back to normal today so I guess I should find something constructive to do!

DD11 was so excited for school today-- she chose clarinet (same as her sister) as her band instrument on Friday so today is the first class where they play them.  Lord help me, it will be several months of sounding like geese are being tortured around here.  That migraine may be back sooner than I would like!  It is amazing though how by mid December they will be able to give a concert with songs you can actually recognize and enjoy.

My eating has been TERRIBLE.    I think I am going to sit down and just make out a full detailed eating plan for at least the next week.  I write down every meal and snack in advance and then only eat what is in the journal.  Helps to take the thought out of eating at the moment so I don't impulsively grab something I shouldn't because I am hungry, and it eliminates time grazing in the fridge or pantry-- I just grab what is on the list and get out.

I need to get 5 pounds off for my own sanity!  I am really happy that I was able to maintain over the summer but now I am just sick and tired of seeing the same numbers on the scale!  It is funny how when I got here in the Spring I was feeling so slimmed down but now I just feel fat again.  5 pounds will put me solidly in the 180's and I need to see that new number in the tens place!!!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Tues 9/20/11   Menu, spices...

I have a pretty good idea of what we will eat for the week.  I try and get the main meat,produce type ingred's so I have the main menu plan and only 1x for a longer shopping trip.  We have a BJ's ,Publix,Western Beef,Walmart,all within a 3 minute drive so I sometimes run out for a last minute change when we decide on a menu change.  

We have most of the spices listed.  We use about 3/4 of those on a regular basis.


----------



## trinaweena

I can't access the articles, I put in the password info but it won't let me see anything, i'm not sure what im doing wrong. 

this is going to be a crazy week, i have my first statistics exam thursday so i doubt i'll get to the gym before then. I will just have to be extra careful with my calories.

Last night I made a chicken vegetable soup to freeze for the week so i will have that for dinner tonight. it has zuchinni, onion, spinach, and tomato with orzo and chicken. pretty tasty.

gotta go eat lunch and then its off the work again!


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> Tuesday QOTD:
> Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with? ( I love the "Cooking with Flavor" page!!!!)



I don't make an actual menu, but I try to pick a meal that will make me several servings and will last me for a bit. Sometimes it's tough to plan because I don't know if I will have friends dropping in expecting me to feed them. I use whatever spices the recipes tell me to.  I have a few of my own (nutmeg, oregano, chili powder) and my housemates bought a giant spice thing that has something like 35 spices on it-lots of common ones, but quite a few random ones also.

***************
Just got back from the grocer store. I bought a lot of the high protein/whole wheat items Pamela suggested. Lots of produce as well. I stuck to my list with the exception of corndogs, which aren't for me anyway-they're for that friend I mentioned above who will sometimes just show up at my front door.


----------



## mackeysmom

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you make a weekly menu?



I don't - as I tend to have the same things each week.   Earlier in the week, I posted my handful of "go-to" breakfast meals which I switch up each day.  I do the same thing for lunch and dinner.   

Remember - I cook just for myself so I don't have to worry about other people's likes or dislikes - so I tend to rotate the same meals over and over each week.   I'll make some tweaks here and there - but for the most part I have the same menu from week to week.

I did try out another recipe from skinnytaste.com last night - Chicken Cordon Bleu - it came out great.   

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/03/chicken-cordon-bleu.html 

Tonight will be Polenta Parmigiana - I like cooking with polenta and Stop & Shop had the refrigerated tubes on sale a few weeks ago, so I picked a few up and want to play around with a few recipes.

- Laura


----------



## jillbur

Tuesday QOTD: 
Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with? ( I love the "Cooking with Flavor" page!!!!)


I actually do make a weekly dinner menu. I only grocery shop once a week so I make a menu, make a grocery list, and stick to the list. I may rearrange my menu as needed though. So, if I plan chili Wed and I am running late from work or I take the kids to the park, I may adjust and make Thurs menu instead because it is quicker. 

I feel like a dinner menu saves me time so I am not standing in the kitchen wondering what to make lol. I try to plan my breakfasts and lunches (I pack my lunch for work) to keep on target for my calories for the day. I don't plan my family's breakfasts or lunches. My kids pick what they want for breakfast daily and I pack their lunches around 3 times a week. They buy school lunches the other days. My husband is on his own for breakfast & lunch. He's a big boy lol. 

I think we save money by shopping once a week and planning. Now if I could only be better at couponing!

I really don't have favorite spices (just your basics). By I am experimenting more with white pepper instead of black and hope to add more variety as my kids grow and are open to new flavors!.


----------



## pjstevens

I so quickly fall behind on this thread, so I just wanted to stop by and say 'hi'.

Tuesday QOTD:
Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with?

I don't even make a menu for the day, I'm so bad.  I'll get home from work and look around to see what we have.  I'm in school two evenings and hubby works two evenings so many times, it is just me so I cook something when I get around too it.  I love Mrs. Dash, garlic and herb, but I don't really 'cook' with it, but add it to stuff I'm making.


----------



## lisah0711

*For those of you who watch the Biggest Loser show, the season premiere is tonight!*   I never actually watch the show when it is broadcast but later on the DVR.


----------



## buzz5985

lisah0711 said:


> *For those of you who watch the Biggest Loser show, the season premiere is tonight!*   I never actually watch the show when it is broadcast but later on the DVR.




I will be rooting for the over 50 group!!!

Janis


----------



## tigger813

Very excited for The Biggest Loser tonight! ALso for Glee! Not sure which one I will watch tonight and which I will watch tomorrow after my errands!

Off to an Herbalife meeting in about 90 minutes so I think I will post the QOTD for tomorrow now!

For those having trouble, make sure you choose COURSE 3 and the correct week number. The password is different for each article. The next article is on carbohydrates so the PASSWORD is *carbs* It is week 8.
QOTD: Have you ever tried a low-carb diet? Which of the TOP 10 carbohydrate sources/categories do you eat the most of?

I have never tried a low carb diet. I found the information in the article quite interesting regarding that. We eat a lot of beans in the winter when we make a lot of chili. I LOVE EGGPLANT! I do try to eat zucchini in the summer. I like to put blueberries in my shakes sometimes. I love to eat salads especially in the summer.

Time to clean up the dishes and then get ready to go out!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

buzz5985 said:


> A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Deb (my3princes).  Hope you enjoyed your day!!!



Happy Belated Birthday Deb!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Anyway I stopped the Loratadine yesterday was first morning not taking it and my head has been soooo clear compared to the last few months.  Its like a fog lifted off and I felt better than I have in WEEKS(months actually in some regards) even though I'm having a lot of runny nose, watery eye and sneezing today.  A price to pay for a clear head I didn't really have any dizziness or lightheadedness yesterday. I'm going to feel so dumb if it was just that pill all along but I won't be too surprised as this is why I've never cared to take meds of any kind really. Too much side effects and reactions.



Glad to hear the good news. Those darn drug interactions 



lisah0711 said:


> It was fun.  I'm glad I did it.  I was very careful not to carry around a bunch of regrets over training or my weight, because I already had enough to carry as it was.    Everybody finishes their race one step a time.  And they gave me this for my 4+ hours of work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good for a 50+ year old broad.



Good work Lisa 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi friends! i haven't posted on here because we were in disney all last week. it was a really great time!
> 
> i will have to go back and catch up on everyone! hope you had a great week!



How was it? Anything new or good? How did Thomas enjoy it?



bellebookworm9 said:


> The workout class schedule was finally posted, so here's my planned workout schedule:
> Sunday: Elliptical/Weights
> Monday: Off
> Tuesday: Zumba
> Wednesday: Off
> Thursday: Kickboxing (New for me)
> Friday: Zumba
> Saturday: Yoga (also new for me)



I love kickboxing  Let me know how you like it!



lisah0711 said:


> *For those of you who watch the Biggest Loser show, the season premiere is tonight!*   I never actually watch the show when it is broadcast but later on the DVR.



Me too, got the DVR all set 



Be back after DS goes to bed, so I can post this week's results.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge – can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------93!
not reporting in for 1 week-----24
not reporting in for 2 weeks----0
not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
Excused--------------------------4
weigh ins-------------------------63
gains-----------------------------11
maintains------------------------2
losses----------------------------45
new or returning members ----5


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 1!
This week’s group loss = 70.5 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.56 %  
Total group weight loss so far 70.5 pounds! 

AWESOME!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!! 

#11- 1.48% - MickeyMagic 
#10- 1.63% - buzz5985
#9- 1.64% - Lisah0711 
#8- 1.71% - jillbur 
#7- 1.74% - kollerbear
#6- 1.79% - ClassicPooh2 
#5- 1.90% - ougrad86 
#4- 1.91% - Worfiedoodles 
#3- 1.96% - carmiedog 
#2- 2.15% - thunderbird1
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 3 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 2.79% - pershing*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations pershing !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

I wanted to post the results even though the clippies don't seem to be working. 

Lisa or Janis, any suggestions?


----------



## my3princes

Tracy, thanks for coaching this week.  I haven't had time to read any of the articles and don't epect to this week, but I'm still hanging in there and reading when I get a second


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal) – all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 1 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 7% complete.


aamomma  20.0
akhaloha  16.0
amoggio816  0.0
baby1disney  2.22
buzz5985  20.0
cclovesdis  22.0
ClassicPooh2  15.0
Desiree  3.33
DopeyDame  0.0
dvccruiser76  0.0
EDuke98080  0.0
elanorasmom  0.0
JacksLilWench  0.0
jaelless  0.0
jillbur  20.59
jimmduck  0.93
kollerbear  15.0
lovehoney  8.75
lovetoscrap  0.0
Michele  7.14
MickeyMagic  14.81
mom2aidanNpiper  0.0
mommyof2Pirates  0.0
pjstevens  4.17
rafikifan2911  0.0
Seashell724  3.80
SettinSail  6.45
SunnyB1066  0.0
thunderbird1  17.0
tigger813  9.04
tinkerbellfriend  5.0
trinaweena  0.0
WDWorBUST  10.0
wickey’s friend  10.0
Worfiedoodles  19.0
yanni2  1.0
yulilin3  3.02


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

So that's it for week one. Thanks for your patience everyone 

If you have any suggestions or notice any errors, please feel free to shoot me  PM. 

Thanks


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our first Biggest Loser, pershing! 

I was happy to see my name on that list this week, too.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> I wanted to post the results even though the clippies don't seem to be working.
> 
> Lisa or Janis, any suggestions?



I think it is just an html error -- will send you a PM.  Thanks for all your hard work as our weightkeeper!  

*pershing,* the clippies do work -- just copy the html code and remove the words "followed by" and the space between jpg and [/IMG]  We can always get one of our mods to help us, too.


----------



## tigger813

I guess I should change from the summer clippie to the fall one! Oh well, still wishing it would warm up for a few more days.

Don't forget if you are interested in checking out a free health and wellness site, PM me! I can be your coach everyday! I qualified today as an official wellness coach on the site so now I can invite people to join me! I visit the site several times a day to log my food, exercise and to post how I'm feeling! It's pretty cool! Just send me your email and I will invite you to join me!

Watching the Red Sox game!  I'll have to find time tomorrow to watch BL and Glee! I'll do my errands and then come home and watch and maybe do some free stop on the Wii!

Have a great night!

You can read the articles anytime. The passwords don't change so maybe right them down and read them when you have a chance!

TTFN


----------



## ougrad86

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with? ( I love the "Cooking with Flavor" page!!!!)[/COLOR][/SIZE]



I do not make a weekly menu - we have options at home and when I get home I know what I can choose based on what I ate.  There are some days when I limit myself to a salad since I had a "hungry" day.

However, this time around I am starting to give serious thought to the cooking weekends I know some people do - cook ahead for the week so it is easy to put together a nutritious meal - my only problem is I do not enjoy cooking at all.  But it would make my life easier!

My favorite spice would probably be pepper.  Garlic, paprika and curry are also high on my list, and I love the sweetness of basil or the flavor bay leaves give to my sauces.  It very often depends on what I am making.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Have you ever tried a low-carb diet? Which of the TOP 10 carbohydrate sources/categories do you eat the most of?[/COLOR][/SIZE]



I have never tried a low-carb diet.  I know some people who did, it never seemed to work long-term.  I had a boss that did it, and she had the bad breath that is common.  I hated when she bent over something I was working on; her breath was quite foul.  I could never do it.  I love carbs - was surprised to see I really did not eat as many as I should be.  Plus heart disease runs in our family and I have high cholesterol.

On diets, I tend more toward the fruits and vegetables, only do whole grains a couple times a day.  I do manage spaghetti about once a week (always preferred al dente!), but prefer white instead of whole wheat; same with rice and bread, white instead of brown or whole wheat.  Just don't like the taste of whole wheat.  I do buy whole wheat white - a little better for me than the other stuff, and I can't taste the "nuttiness" of the wheat bread which is what I don't like.


I copied a few of these article to my laptop to look at more closely when I have a little more time.


----------



## bellebookworm9

This evening I went to Zumba with 2 housemates and another friend. It was a lot of fun. Two years ago when I did it (all of two times) I was so out of breath and just huffing and puffing by the end. But today, because I was doing it all summer, I was in much better shape at the end. I was the biggest girl in the class and that was a bit discouraging at first, but then I thought, "Hey, at least I'm here trying to get fit!" And thinking about it, even though I'm heavier now than I was two years ago, I must be at a better fitness level. 

I also cut up/bagged the celery, cucumber, baby carrots, and grapes that I bought, so they are now in portioned sized baggies to just grab and go. I'm about to go meal plan for tomorrow.

We watched Glee and New Girl tonight. Glee was kind of a let down. New Girl was adorable. I also found out today that Deathly Hallows Part 2 will be released 11/11/11. I've been stalking Amazon since I found out.  Trouble is, I want the special features, but those only seem to come on Blu-Ray these days, and I don't have a Blu-ray player. With DH Part 1, I managed to get the WalMart special edition aka the blu-ray in DVD form. Or, I could just invest in a Blu-Ray...


----------



## buzz5985

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


















(All I did was take out the "followed by".)

Anyone that uses the clippie.  Right click on the clippie, click on properties, copy that address into your post and put  before and after the address.  

Janis


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.

Crazy week at work.  They want us to view some videos about safety items that occur in a school but they want us to do it on our prep time.  I only have 40 minutes of prep time a day and that includes standing in line for the copy machine and other things a teacher has to do.  Now throw in at least 20 letters of recommendations that I need to write and there is not enough time to watch those videos.   I can only do what I can do.

Congrats to all the losers this week especially pershing.

I spent 30 minutes on the phone yesterday to figure out where some money went from a loan ds took out for his senior year.  I now have to call the finacial aid dept at his school.  The hard part about that is that the times I have called the college there never anyone who answers the phone.  And when I leave a message they never seem to get back to me.  I hope I can get this straightened out.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Belated Birthday, Deb!  


Sorry I'm MIA -- work has taken over. I'm so excited for our first week, we are doing Excellent! Those HH really pay off -- and the themes are so much fun!

Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning losers! 

it sure is starting to feel more like fall! or maybe that's just because i spent last week sweating buckets in florida? either way, i'm much happier in the cooler temps (remind me of that during our winter challenge when i'm complaining about how cold it is!). 

first day of mommy and me today! i teach it along with a friend of mine. most of the moms i haven't seen all summer so i'm sure i'll be having the awkward-comments-about-your-pregnancy conversations..."omg you look so big!" "wow, your belly doesn't look all that big" "your face has gotten heavy" you know, all that fun stuff. 

this challenge has gotten away from me already. i need to reign it in big time. it starts with actually getting out and doing grocery shopping and meal planning. i do so much better and feel less stressed when i do that. and yet, here i am with an empty fridge still and we've been back for 3 days! 

i hope everyone has a wonderful day! and a healthy one too


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------93!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----24
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----0
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
> Excused--------------------------4
> weigh ins-------------------------63
> gains-----------------------------11
> maintains------------------------2
> losses----------------------------45
> new or returning members ----5
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 1!
> This weeks group loss = 70.5 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.56 %
> Total group weight loss so far 70.5 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 1.48% - MickeyMagic
> #9- 1.63% - buzz5985
> #8- 1.64% - Lisah0711
> #7- 1.71% - jillbur
> #6- 1.79% - ClassicPooh2
> #5- 1.90% - ougrad86
> #4- 1.91% - Worfiedoodles
> #3- 1.96% - carmiedog
> #2- 2.15% - thunderbird1
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.79% - pershing*


Congratulations to all our top losers, and all 93 of our participants.  70 pounds lost as a group is a fantastic start.  

Thank you, Sue for being our weighkeeper. 

I'm sorry I haven't been here more.  The back to school/football routine is leaving me with less dis time than I'd like.  I did well meal planning the past 2 weeks, and shopping from there, but this is a new thing for me.With football practice, it worked out well that I planned big meals with leftovers for the nights we're home.  

  Been doing fair with the HH, seems like about every other day I do the tracking.  But I know every day i track I'm better off than when I don't.  

I've never tried low carb.  When I plan, I'm not a huge carbaholic, but when I'm not planning, and just punting, then I definitely eat more carbs.  I'd say rice/potatos are my biggest carbs.  

Keep up the good work everyone!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

buzz5985 said:


> (All I did was take out the "followed by".)
> 
> Anyone that uses the clippie.  Right click on the clippie, click on properties, copy that address into your post and put  before and after the address.
> 
> Janis[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, I fixed the clippie, but my silly signature picture isn't working :rotfl: Well one out of two isn't bad I guess.


----------



## yulilin3

bellebookworm9 said:


> This evening I went to Zumba with 2 housemates and another friend. It was a lot of fun. Two years ago when I did it (all of two times) I was so out of breath and just huffing and puffing by the end. But today, because I was doing it all summer, I was in much better shape at the end. I was the biggest girl in the class and that was a bit discouraging at first, but then I thought, "Hey, at least I'm here trying to get fit!" And thinking about it, even though I'm heavier now than I was two years ago, I must be at a better fitness level.
> 
> I also cut up/bagged the celery, cucumber, baby carrots, and grapes that I bought, so they are now in portioned sized baggies to just grab and go. I'm about to go meal plan for tomorrow.
> 
> We watched Glee and New Girl tonight. Glee was kind of a let down. New Girl was adorable. I also found out today that Deathly Hallows Part 2 will be released 11/11/11. I've been stalking Amazon since I found out.  Trouble is, I want the special features, but those only seem to come on Blu-Ray these days, and I don't have a Blu-ray player. With DH Part 1, I managed to get the WalMart special edition aka the blu-ray in DVD form. Or, I could just invest in a Blu-Ray...



 on Zumba...isn't it fun, I've never attended a class but have all the DVD's and do them at home, I love dancing.
I'm a stay at home mom so I make meals everyday, but I will start pre-packaging snacks and that way I have no excuse to reach for the unhealthy stuff.
I watched the same 2 shows tonight and have to agree with you. Glee was just meh...New Girls has potential, have you seen Happy Endings? it's the same guy in both shows, did they cancel Happy Endings, I enjoyed that show alot.
HP and Star Wars blu-ray sets are making me  buy a blu-ray. Good thing they're not as expensive as when they first came out.
Going to MNSSHP this Friday, there's a 60% chance of rain, but we'll try and enjoy it as much as possible, I will steer clear of the candy, but I love the parade.


----------



## bellebookworm9

yulilin3 said:


> on Zumba...isn't it fun, I've never attended a class but have all the DVD's and do them at home, I love dancing.
> I'm a stay at home mom so I make meals everyday, but I will start pre-packaging snacks and that way I have no excuse to reach for the unhealthy stuff.
> I watched the same 2 shows tonight and have to agree with you. Glee was just meh...New Girls has potential, have you seen Happy Endings? it's the same guy in both shows, did they cancel Happy Endings, I enjoyed that show alot.
> HP and Star Wars blu-ray sets are making me  buy a blu-ray. Good thing they're not as expensive as when they first came out.
> Going to MNSSHP this Friday, there's a 60% chance of rain, but we'll try and enjoy it as much as possible, I will steer clear of the candy, but I love the parade.



I've never seen Happy Endings, but I don't think it's been canceled. If you're referring to Damon Wayans, I know they found someone else to play "Coach" which we are all a bit upset about.  

It looks like WalMart is coming through with another Special Edition DVD. All it says right now for Special Features are "Deleted Scenes", but I'm assuming there will be more. I went to order it but it said it wouldn't ship until the 11th, so I'm just going to the store super early to compare all my options.  

I'd love to hear about MNSSHP-I'll be at the party in 20 days!


----------



## yulilin3

bellebookworm9 said:


> I've never seen Happy Endings, but I don't think it's been canceled. If you're referring to Damon Wayans, I know they found someone else to play "Coach" which we are all a bit upset about.
> 
> It looks like WalMart is coming through with another Special Edition DVD. All it says right now for Special Features are "Deleted Scenes", but I'm assuming there will be more. I went to order it but it said it wouldn't ship until the 11th, so I'm just going to the store super early to compare all my options.
> 
> I'd love to hear about MNSSHP-I'll be at the party in 20 days!



I'll be sure to report back on Sat. about MNSSHP. Happy Endings isn't cancelled  it's after Modern Family. Damon Wayans is so funny, sad he got replaced on New Girl, I hope the new guy works well on it.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!

Congratulations to all of our losers!!!

Dona - I have a friend who is a teacher (HS honors and AP chem) and I am astonished at how much the school thinks she should do during her "prep" periods, besides make-up testing, etc.  It's a bit ridiculous.  

Nancy - I hope you enjoy your class today and that you only hear positive remarks.  

Gretchen - GREAT job on the zumba class.  Yes, I am pretty convinced that in some exercise situations, regardless of the fact that I am the "big girl", I am at least as fit or maybe more so than others who are smaller.  Kudos to you!  :thumbsup

I am pleased to report that I am still tracking exercise and every stinkin' bite I eat on myfitnesspal.com.  I have also done at least 30 minutes of activity every day since September 6. 

I really wish the pounds were dropping off faster, but I'm just not willing to make the sacrifices I'd have to make in order to get those results.  That is a hard realization to have reached but I am learning to be at peace with it.  I think the people I know who are losing faster are working out for longer periods of time or more intensely and are also doing strength training in addition to severely curbing their calorie intake.  

Life is just too stressful for me to put those additional pressures on myself right now, so I'll have to be content with the average of 1-1.5 pounds I seem to be tracking down per week.

Tonight, Howard and I are going to see Lion King (not in 3D) and I have already budgeted for a small popcorn, no butter.  My thirty minute workout this morning doesn't even cover it. LOL!  Oh, well.  I'll just do fruit and hard-boiled egg whites for morning and afternoon snacks to make sure I have those calories to spare.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Have you ever tried a low-carb diet? Which of the TOP 10 carbohydrate sources/categories do you eat the most of?



I have never tried a low carb diet, and with my hypoglycemia, I don't think it would be wise to do so.

Of the "Top 10" list, I have several of the items here but haven't started cooking them yet: Brown rice, steel cut oats and beans. I do have butternut squash all baked up. Of the other fruits and veggies I eat carrots, blueberries (in season, when they aren't so expensive) and spring lettuce.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Wednesday morning friends!

Just a quick drive-by to say hello!  Sorry I've been a MIA for a few days.... things have just been busy.  I will try to take the time tonight after all the running around is done to play catch-up here.  TTYL...............P


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> Hello fellow losers!
> 
> I am finally caught up on reading the thread so feel like I can chime in   Yes, I know you don't _have_ to read every single post but don't even try telling me that  It's kind of an OCD thing for me!
> 
> Oh my gosh! me too!
> 
> Well, we had unseasonably cool weather here and drizzle too.  We had several things planned for the weekend and just ended up bailing out on all of them. Just curled up in the house and vegged.  I feel bad about 1 event in particular, a charity party but I just made my online contribution and it looks like from what I am reading on FB, the event was a success.  I had my hair done Thursday and planned to skip my workout that day since I didn't want to ruin my hair right away and somehow that extended to skipping the Y every day for 4 days   Even more shocking, not working out and eating pretty cruddy over the weekend has resulted in a one pound LOSS for me    I am "starting over" tomorrow and I will have to be very careful over the next few days to get back on a good track.
> 
> Nice loss!  Imagine what it will be like next week after getting back on track!
> 
> Today I've been a little bit more productive and we got through a few more boxes (we are still unpacking from moving here).  We are getting really close to having everything unpacked and put away  My mood will lift considerably when that is over.   DH is trying to eat 235 grams of protein a day (his weight in protein)   I am buying lots of food for him - tuna, beans, chicken, pork chops.  Thank goodness for the GF grill so he can quickly prepare his meat.  He is interested in trying quinoa and he tried the greek yogurt and does not like it.  Would not even try another brand!
> 
> Give it some time and have him try the greek yogurt another day... maybe a different brand/flavor.  I really did not like it at first, but it has definitely grown on me.
> 
> Quinoa.... super yummy, super healthy, super food!  I serve it in place of rice/pasta/couscous and my family likes it (the kids initially rejected it, as kids tend to do with new stuff, but they both really like it now).   Try it plain to start, just to get an idea of the taste and texture and then start playing with different variations.  I love it mixed with bite-size roasted veggies or in a veggie stew (I think I may have posted my quinoa/veggie stew last year on the recipe thread).
> 
> We are looking forward to watching the Emmys tonight with Jane Lynch as the Host.   If DS will get his homework done, he will be able to watch with us  So far, he is doing great (socially) in High School but really struggling with geometry.  DH is trying to work with him a little every day.
> 
> Hope you all have a relaxing end to the weekend and a great week ahead
> 
> Shawn



SOrry about the geometry struggles.  DS is struggling with social studies... he isn't any good at flat memorization and really dislikes the subject, so that doesn't help.




trinaweena said:


> I'm away for 2 days and you guys fill up four pages?! I really want to read and catch up but its almost midnight and i still have no lunch packed for tomorrow and and overdue article to write.  I stayed at my boyfriends too late watching the emmys (have i mentioned im a tv junkie??).  I just stopped by to share my big news....
> 
> I RAN A 5K TODAY!!!!! That's right RAN!!! I finished a 5K and ran the whole thing!!! It was hard, harder than i thought it would be to be honest, almost all uphill and some of the time i felt like my feet weren't even moving but i did it!! And i didn't hate it! I will def be doing it again...NOVEMBER 6!!!
> 
> After i ran the 5K we went to another event a local park..where we walked a 2K..so that's 7K's in all today and im pretty beat.  Also my dog won cutest costume at the event which equaled a ten dollar dunkin donuts gift card for me! The funny part is i didnt even dress her up. I just threw a tshirt on her but like no one came dressed up so she won! My other dog also won the contest for best trick, and he got a bunch of toys for that.
> 
> So all in all a pretty productive day.  Ended it all with the emmys which had some upsets (no game of thrones win, no parks and rec win) and some awesomeness (GO DOWNTON ABBEY!!!!) but overall the quailty of the show was less than stellar.....



Nice job getting in a full 7K... that is great!!  And congrats on finishing your first race!



kollerbear said:


> This cracked me up!!! That's why I needed a BIG GOAL when I was running before, too!! I love the idea of turning your TM into a generator!!! I've heard of some workout machines that power themselves, which I think is really nifty--but that added step of powering OTHER THINGS as well would be really neat . If your DS is handy with that stuff, have you checked out Make magazine? I only ask because we had the Maker's Faire in NYC this weekend and it's a community full of crafty witty people who do things like turn TMs into generators...
> 
> 
> Actually, DS is VERY handy with that sort of thing and could probably figure it out.  And with the super expensive electricity here in NH, it isn't a bad idea!!
> 
> I was also really glad to hear you guys had a nice time out at Lion King, and that you had such a great time with your daughter getting the adult humor... that made me realize I need to go rewatch it, not sure I've seen it since I passed that age! And your DH sounds like a real trooper, even getting refills for everyone!!!
> 
> DH even sent me a text this week (he is away for work) on how much he also enjoyed our family evening and looks forward to doing it again soon.  Maybe this weekend it will be the new "Dolphin Tail/Tale(?)" movie.  Just trying to cherish every minute that we are still a full time family of four. Fall of 2013 will be here before you know it and DD will be away at college...
> 
> My deal with my BF is that every 10 pounds I lose we have an hour-long convo. about our 2013 WDW trip. At our first convo. a few weeks ago, I found out that *the arcade at POR* was his 3rd favorite thing of our last trip that we took with my family last year (literally the 3rd thing that came to mind when I asked "what were the best things about our last trip", after "Blizzard Beach" and "the animals at AK (not the rides)"--he meant the Maharaja Jungle Trek)
> 
> I'm always amazed at what my family claims is their "favorite" part of a trip!  It is rarely the same thing for any two of us!





buzz5985 said:


> We have a busy week coming up so I did a lot of food preparation today for the week.  Tried out a couple of new recipes from Cooking Light - Quick Coq Au Vin http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/quick-coq-au-vin-10000000451742/ , and Company Pot Roast http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/company-pot-roast-10000001535414/.  The Coq Au Vin is amazing.  Also cooked and sliced an eye round roast for sandwiches.  Made Escarole and Orzo Turkey Meatball Soup, Gazepacho, honey wheat rolls, baguettes.  Cut up vegetables for snacks, celery, carrots, cucumbers, peppers, broccolli.
> 
> Janis



Thanks for the links....I'm definitely needing some new light recipes to add to the menu!



disneycr8zy said:


> I I'm caught up (temporarily).  My travel weekend with my mom went ok - and that just means that there were some successes (took at least a 1 mile walk every day from the hotel) and some failures (Arby's mozzarella sticks).  So it could have been better, but it could also have been worse - *today is a new day so I don't have to carry the failures with me going forward*.



Good attitude!!





lisah0711 said:


> It was fun.  I'm glad I did it.  I was very careful not to carry around a bunch of regrets over training or my weight, because I already had enough to carry as it was.    Everybody finishes their race one step a time.  And they gave me this for my 4+ hours of work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good for a 50+ year old broad.



Pretty good for ANY age broad!! Nice way to represent!!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi friends! i haven't posted on here because we were in disney all last week. it was a really great time!
> 
> i will have to go back and catch up on everyone! hope you had a great week!



Glad you're back safely and hope it was a wonderful trip!



my3princes said:


> Good evening all.  Long day with many ups and downs.  Hunter was hit in the face with a football today at recess.  The nurse had him ice it and sent him back to class 1 1/2 hours later he returned with a headache.  She called me just to let me know what happened.  I tried to call the neurologist, they didn't return the call.  Thankfully he seems fine tonight, but my stomach was a mess for several hours.
> 
> I also have some teenage drama going on.  God give me strength to get through the teenage years.




Sorry I missed your birthday!  Hope it was terrific (and relaxing!)  Sorry about Hunter's accident.  Glad he seems to be okay.  

 for teenage drama.  Hope it doesn't last long.



bellebookworm9 said:


> In skimming the article, I probably eat too much bad fat (crackers [though reduced fat ones] and cookies are the main offenders) and not enough good fat...but really, probably not enough fat at all. I use olive oil or canola oil when I bake or cook. I use skim milk (or 1% when I'm at home, since Mom won't buy skim anymore). I don't eat a lot of salad dressing as it is. But I'm also not a big nut person. I'm getting better about not eating red meat.
> 
> **************
> Today could have been better with eating, but it also could have been much worse.
> 
> In my flute lesson today, we discovered that my pinky can no longer correctly reach the keys required to play the low notes without hyper extending, locking to place, and making my ring and middle fingers move weirdly too. Since I play an open hole flute, this is a problem. My teacher ended up putting cork plugs back in those two holes, something I haven't had in since 7th grade when I got this flute. I am a little upset because I feel like I've regressed somehow, even though I know it's a legitimate physical problem.
> 
> Clinic went well overall. Now that the first one is over, I'm feeling more confident. The real blow came afterwards, when I was talking to a fellow student. He is also applying to UF, which means we'll be competing for 1 of 25 spots.  He said he's applying to like 6 schools, and asked why I'm only applying to 4. I explained that the department chair only said about 3 were necessary (granted, that was for speech path, but still) and he goes, "Well what if you don't get in to any of them?" Gee, way to boost my confidence. Can I please cross that bridge if I should come to it in 6 months?
> 
> The workout class schedule was finally posted, so here's my planned workout schedule:
> Sunday: Elliptical/Weights
> Monday: Off
> Tuesday: Zumba
> Wednesday: Off
> Thursday: Kickboxing (New for me)
> Friday: Zumba
> Saturday: Yoga (also new for me)
> 
> I've got two housemates and another friend coming to Zumba with me tomorrow, and then one housemate each for kickboxing (just trying that out, not sure if I'm going to like it) and yoga.



WOOHOO for Zumba, kickboxing AND yoga all in one week!! Impressive!



lovetoscrap said:


> I need to get 5 pounds off for my own sanity!  I am really happy that I was able to maintain over the summer but now I am just sick and tired of seeing the same numbers on the scale!  It is funny how when I got here in the Spring I was feeling so slimmed down but now I just feel fat again.  5 pounds will put me solidly in the 180's and I need to see that new number in the tens place!!!



I totally understand this feeling.  It is how I have been feeling for the past 6-8 weeks.  I've maintained within the same 5-ish pound range for over a year now, but finally saw a new low number (for about 10 minutes ) on the scale in early May.  And now that I am up a little above that original maintenance range, I feel HUGE!  And mentally I just am STRUGGLING!  I know I don't look much bigger (to others) and other than the size 4 shorts I bought when I hit that new low, all of my clothes still fit just fine.  But I can't get past this feeling of just feeling absolutely icky and flabby and HUGE around the middle.  Not sure how much of it is "physical" and how much of it is "mental".  But I know that 5 pounds down will make me feel MUCH better.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I don't make an actual menu, but I try to pick a meal that will make me several servings and will last me for a bit. Sometimes it's tough to plan because I don't know if I will have friends dropping in expecting me to feed them. I use whatever spices the recipes tell me to.  I have a few of my own (nutmeg, oregano, chili powder) and my housemates bought a giant spice thing that has something like 35 spices on it-lots of common ones, but quite a few random ones also.
> 
> ***************
> Just got back from the grocer store. I bought a lot of the high protein/whole wheat items Pamela suggested. Lots of produce as well. I stuck to my list with the exception of corndogs, which aren't for me anyway-they're for that friend I mentioned above who will sometimes just show up at my front door.



Glad you took my suggestions in the way they were intended.  Just trying to offer a helping hand. 

Is your corndog friend named "TOM" or "Aunt Flo" by any chance?  Cause they came to visit me AGAIN this week!  I think that makes 3 visit in the last 6-8 weeks and I'm ready to be done with this! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 1.48% - MickeyMagic
> #9- 1.63% - buzz5985
> #8- 1.64% - Lisah0711
> #7- 1.71% - jillbur
> #6- 1.79% - ClassicPooh2
> #5- 1.90% - ougrad86
> #4- 1.91% - Worfiedoodles
> #3- 1.96% - carmiedog
> #2- 2.15% - thunderbird1
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.79% - pershing*



a HUGE congrat to all our BL.... and ALL of us who continue to trek on this journey!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I have never tried a low carb diet, and with my hypoglycemia, I don't think it would be wise to do so.
> 
> Of the "Top 10" list, I have several of the items here but haven't started cooking them yet: Brown rice, steel cut oats and beans. I do have butternut squash all baked up. Of the other fruits and veggies I eat carrots, blueberries (in season, when they aren't so expensive) and spring lettuce.



MMMM.... butternut squash!  LOVE it... I"ll have to look for it around here soon.

I haven't answered the QOTD, but at least I am caught up otherwise!  Time for lunch and a bit more running around before I head out to coach robotics.  I'll try to get on tonight and catch up with the QOTD......................P


----------



## lovehoney

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Have you ever tried a low-carb diet? Which of the TOP 10 carbohydrate sources/categories do you eat the most of?



I have tried but I've never been able to stick to it for very long.

On another note I have an interview tomorrow.  This is the first interview I've had since January.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

bellebookworm9 said:


> I have never tried a low carb diet, and with my hypoglycemia, I don't think it would be wise to do so.



hi gretchen - ok so first let me preface this with the fact that duh, i'm not a doctor. BUT i would like to say that i am hypoglycemic too and also insulin resistant and a lower carb (read: eating smart carbs, always pairing a "good" carb with protein) is exactly the perfect thing for someone like me. the reason why we have hypoglycemic episodes is because our sugars tend to spike way up after eating the carbs (especially the bad ones) and then they drop too dramatically. if you're sticking to a lower carb diet, your sugars don't get a chance to have those highs and lows.

partly i'm just saying this to remind myself of why i need to watch my carbs! but, it's food for thought!

QOTD: i did a lower carb thing and successfully lost the 40 lbs i had gained after going off the pill a few years ago. and i've kept it off (you know, except when i got pregnant twice!). it's more about picking the right carbs and trying to stay away from the bad stuff. and that is just so hard!!


----------



## pjstevens

keenercam said:


> I am pleased to report that I am still tracking exercise and every stinkin' bite I eat on myfitnesspal.com.



First congrats to all the  'losers'!  Way to go for week one.  I'm hoping for a 'bigger' number this week, but we'll see.

I too am one that has been faithfully using myfitnesspal, thanks to my buddy Cam.  I can so easily keep track of EVERYTHING I eat/drink, so much easier than my WW app (I cancelled my ww online memberships as I wasn't using).  I love that I can scan in things.  

We had a cookout (just our kids) Sunday night (with our brand new grandson) and I bought choc covered cream puffs for dessert.  We do NOT do dessert at home.  I've so enjoyed being able to have one or even two since they are 45 calories each, I can enjoy it and track it).  I've been slightly over my goal calories the past couple days, but have enjoyed the food and thought it was 'worth it'.  I don't feel like it's cheating at all.  Was at a friends last night and had a slice of lemon meringue pie and I tracked it.  It was there!  This is keeping me 'on track'.

As for 'low fat diet'.  I tried it when I was young, like before I was married and didn't do too well.  I think learning to eat a balanced diet is the best thing.  And I finally think I'm learning to eat 'right'.


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Is your corndog friend named "TOM" or "Aunt Flo" by any chance?  Cause they came to visit me AGAIN this week!  I think that makes 3 visit in the last 6-8 weeks and I'm ready to be done with this!



Haha no, Ling is an actual person. She's going to be living in our house next semester, but for now she just eats at my house and uses me to cook for her. She's been looking for corn dogs for three weeks now and hasn't  found them. i happened to stumble across them yesterday by the bread, of all places. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi gretchen - ok so first let me preface this with the fact that duh, i'm not a doctor. BUT i would like to say that i am hypoglycemic too and also insulin resistant and a lower carb (read: eating smart carbs, always pairing a "good" carb with protein) is exactly the perfect thing for someone like me. the reason why we have hypoglycemic episodes is because our sugars tend to spike way up after eating the carbs (especially the bad ones) and then they drop too dramatically. if you're sticking to a lower carb diet, your sugars don't get a chance to have those highs and lows.



Thanks for the explanation. I was thinking more that a completely carb free diet would be bad for me, or very few carbs. But I'm working on what you mentioned: eating a healthy carb with a protein, and less of the junky stuff. For example, (with other things) I had half a whole wheat bagel and cottage cheese for breakfast, a slice of whole wheat bread with 98% fat free turkey for lunch, and for my snack I just had 4 whole wheat crackers with peanut butter.


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> Congratulations to all our top losers, and all 93 of our participants.  70 pounds lost as a group is a fantastic start.
> 
> Thank you, Sue for being our weighkeeper.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been here more.  The back to school/football routine is leaving me with less dis time than I'd like.  I did well meal planning the past 2 weeks, and shopping from there, but this is a new thing for me.With football practice, it worked out well that I planned big meals with leftovers for the nights we're home.



Look on the bright side - football is a fairly short season for the kids!!! 



lovehoney said:


> I have tried but I've never been able to stick to it for very long.
> 
> On another note I have an interview tomorrow.  This is the first interview I've had since January.  Wish me luck!!



Good luck on the interview!!!



pjstevens said:


> First congrats to all the  'losers'!  Way to go for week one.  I'm hoping for a 'bigger' number this week, but we'll see.
> 
> I too am one that has been faithfully using myfitnesspal, thanks to my buddy Cam.  I can so easily keep track of EVERYTHING I eat/drink, so much easier than my WW app (I cancelled my ww online memberships as I wasn't using).  I love that I can scan in things.
> 
> We had a cookout (just our kids) Sunday night (with our brand new grandson) and I bought choc covered cream puffs for dessert.  We do NOT do dessert at home.  I've so enjoyed being able to have one or even two since they are 45 calories each, I can enjoy it and track it).  I've been slightly over my goal calories the past couple days, but have enjoyed the food and thought it was 'worth it'.  I don't feel like it's cheating at all.  Was at a friends last night and had a slice of lemon meringue pie and I tracked it.  It was there!  This is keeping me 'on track'.
> 
> As for 'low fat diet'.  I tried it when I was young, like before I was married and didn't do too well.  I think learning to eat a balanced diet is the best thing.  And I finally think I'm learning to eat 'right'.



I have to go look at that Fitness Pal, I signed up and didn't do anything with it. 

I took my Father to the Doctor today for his semi-annual physical - he gained 5 pounds - I told him he better get over here to these boards.  

Janis


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Another busy day!

No time to post an article tonight but I will share more with you guys next week!

FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?

We watch WAY TOO much! Tonight for example is Survivor, GhostHunters and CSI! We also like Glee and Biggest Loser. We are HUGE Doctor Who fans as well. I could go on but it would take the rest of the night!

I am looking forward to watching Pan Am though I missed it last night. Hopefully I will be able to find it on demand.

Got in a lot of exercise today. I was able to run 3/4 of a mile at the track and ended up doing 3 1/2 miles during soccer practice. I am way under for calories today so Brian and I will have some type of snack in a few minutes. Survivor just started!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, 
Sorry for the re-post, but I made an error with a formula and left a great loser out. 

I didn't mean to miss *kollerbear*'s great efforts 

To fix the problem, I made it a top 11 list. Next week I'll go back to 10. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------93!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----24
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----0
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
> Excused--------------------------4
> weigh ins-------------------------63
> gains-----------------------------11
> maintains------------------------2
> losses----------------------------45
> new or returning members ----5
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 1!
> This weeks group loss = 70.5 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.56 %
> Total group weight loss so far 70.5 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!
> 
> #11- 1.48% - MickeyMagic
> #10- 1.63% - buzz5985
> #9- 1.64% - Lisah0711
> #8- 1.71% - jillbur
> #7- 1.74% - kollerbear
> #6- 1.79% - ClassicPooh2
> #5- 1.90% - ougrad86
> #4- 1.91% - Worfiedoodles
> #3- 1.96% - carmiedog
> #2- 2.15% - thunderbird1
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.79% - pershing*
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> *Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations pershing !!!  *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Updated 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*
> 
> *NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
> 
> How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
> 
> Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
> 
> Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.
> 
> We have done 1 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 7% complete.
> 
> 
> aamomma  20.0
> akhaloha  16.0
> amoggio816  0.0
> baby1disney  2.22
> buzz5985  20.0
> cclovesdis  22.0
> ClassicPooh2  15.0
> Desiree  3.33
> DopeyDame  0.0
> dvccruiser76  0.0
> EDuke98080  0.0
> elanorasmom  0.0
> JacksLilWench  0.0
> jaelless  0.0
> jillbur  20.59
> jimmduck  0.93
> kollerbear  15.0
> lovehoney  8.75
> lovetoscrap  0.0
> Michele  7.14
> MickeyMagic  14.81
> mom2aidanNpiper  0.0
> mommyof2Pirates  0.0
> pjstevens  4.17
> rafikifan2911  0.0
> Seashell724  3.80
> SettinSail  6.45
> SunnyB1066  0.0
> thunderbird1  17.0
> tigger813  9.04
> tinkerbellfriend  5.0
> trinaweena  0.0
> WDWorBUST  10.0
> wickeys friend  10.0
> Worfiedoodles  19.0
> yanni2  1.0
> yulilin3  3.02
> 
> 
> _I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
> BY Octoberbride03


----------



## akhaloha

tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another busy day!
> 
> No time to post an article tonight but I will share more with you guys next week!
> 
> FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?
> 
> We watch WAY TOO much! Tonight for example is Survivor, GhostHunters and CSI! We also like Glee and Biggest Loser. We are HUGE Doctor Who fans as well. I could go on but it would take the rest of the night!
> 
> Got in a lot of exercise today. I was able to run 3/4 of a mile at the track and ended up doing 3 1/2 miles during soccer practice. I am way under for calories today so Brian and I will have some type of snack in a few minutes. Survivor just started!
> 
> TTFN



We also watch WAY too much TV!  We LOVE Survivor, Biggest Loser, Hell's Kitchen, NCIS, Merlin & Fringe.  Can't wait for Terra Nova to start next week!


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?
> 
> I am looking forward to watching Pan Am though I missed it last night. Hopefully I will be able to find it on demand.



We watch Glee (wasn't impressed with last night's episode) and Bones (not coming back until November ). For new shows, we watched New Girl last night and that was cute. I also want to watch PanAm, but it's on kind of late for me on Sundays (why was it on last night? The premiere is Sunday ). And when Once Upon a Time starts, I'll watch that too.

****************
I've been very, very good today. Only went one point over my daily limit. I have a test tomorrow morning that I need to go study for-I've been procrastinating quite a bit!

Only 16 days until Disney! I'm thinking, "Where did the time go?!" and it probably won't feel real to me until we're at the airport getting on Magical Express.


----------



## buzz5985

I am not sure if anyone would be interested but - there is a group on the same idea as groupon.  8moms.com  They have a 2 year subscription to Fitness Magazine for $7.  If you use promo code PARENTING8, you will receive an $8 credit on the site, making the subscription free.  

I just signed up for the site and received the deal.  

Janis


----------



## mackeysmom

For those of you who like Pirate's Booty and need portion control - I found a box of little bags of PB at Target today - only 65 calories per bag (bags are smaller than the individual size bags you'd find at 7-11).

They were with the Halloween candy - along with the little bags of pretzels, goldfish, etc.   20 bags for $5.99.

I love Pirate's Booty as a snack, or with a sandwich - but once I open a big bag, I can't stop - so these little bags are perfect! 

Yesterday I mentioned making polenta parmigiana for dinner and had some plain polenta left over.   This morning I decided to slice it up thin and "fry" it on the stove with a little butter-flavored spray.  Once cooked, I sprinkled on a little cinnamon and brown sugar Splenda and had polenta "pancakes".  Absolutely delicious.   

- Laura


----------



## ougrad86

tigger813 said:


> FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?



My DH and I do not agree on what shows we like to watch.  We tend to like the same movies, oddly enough.  Since his hours have him coming home late, I usually watch the shows I like or record them for another evening.

I watch all the CSI's and Bones.  Like Kitchen Nightmares on Fox, and Royal Pains and Necessary Roughness on USA.  Wanted to see Pan Am, forgot it was coming on, will have to search it out as well.  Also like a few comedys, Melissa and Joey for one - it is more like the off fashioned sitcoms that I used to watch.

Of course, all day Saturday in the fall I am glued to the set with college football.  Even when the Sooners aren't playing I'm watching other teams.  Long day though - starts at 8 am, ends at midnight (no butter).  At least, DH roots for them too.  Used to record every episode of As the World Turns as well - I had watched it for almost 30 years when they cancelled it!

Carol


----------



## ougrad86

mackeysmom said:


> For those of you who like Pirate's Booty and need portion control - I found a box of little bags of PB at Target today - only 65 calories per bag (bags are smaller than the individual size bags you'd find at 7-11).
> 
> They were with the Halloween candy - along with the little bags of pretzels, goldfish, etc.   20 bags for $5.99.
> 
> I love Pirate's Booty as a snack, or with a sandwich - but once I open a big bag, I can't stop - so these little bags are perfect!
> 
> - Laura



Are they like the white cheddar popcorn?  I love that stuff but don't buy it since I would have the same problem!

Carol


----------



## kollerbear

Well-- I had a great weigh-in last week, but this week has just been very meh-- I've been pretty hungry and my DBF and I are still getting used to reportioning and adjusting our old recipes so that I can eat them on my plan, and the less restricted ingredients/spices have brought on some water retention and feelings of general ickiness, even though my calories are still under 1500, which is my goal. (They used to fall around 1350 on average, though, so it's a little bit of an increase for me... I think I've just been really hungry in preparation for TOM. )

Anyway, I wanted to make sure I stayed caught up!!



lisah0711 said:


> It was fun.  I'm glad I did it.  I was very careful not to carry around a bunch of regrets over training or my weight, because I already had enough to carry as it was.    Everybody finishes their race one step a time.  And they gave me this for my 4+ hours of work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good for a 50+ year old broad.



Lisa, that is such an awesome medal! I'm so impressed by your commitment and positiveness. Do you have your next race scheduled already? I don't remember if you said you planning on doing any of them in WDW or DL?



bellebookworm9 said:


> The workout class schedule was finally posted, so here's my planned workout schedule:
> Sunday: Elliptical/Weights
> Monday: Off
> Tuesday: Zumba
> Wednesday: Off
> Thursday: Kickboxing (New for me)
> Friday: Zumba
> Saturday: Yoga (also new for me)




I'm so impressed by your workout schedule, Gretchen--way to go! Glad to hear that you were able to finish stronger at Zumba than last time. And I hope that you love yoga! If your gym doesn't have blankets in the studio, I do recommend bringing an extra towel for your knee-- it helped me SO much, and I only needed it for a few poses that involved kneeling. Can't wait to hear how kickboxing and yoga go!




tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with? ( I love the "Cooking with Flavor" page!!!!)



I do make a weekly menu for dinners (lunches are leftovers)--pretty religiously! It saved us a lot of money to do it that way, and we try a few new things each week. This week our menu has been:


*Saturday: *Zucchini Quinoa Lasagna (Veg Times, this was strange)
*Sunday:* Mediterranean Salad with Artichokes, Penne, and Sundried Tomatoes (Martha)
*Monday:* Escarole, Bean, and Sausage Soup with Parmesan Cheese (Cooking Light, used MF Italian Sausage for this one to keep it veg)
*Tuesday:* Enchiladas Verdes (Veg Times, this recipe uses rinsed and drained large curd cottage cheese in place of queso fresco... BRILLIANT source of protein and cuts down on the fat and sodium)
*Wednesday:* Nicoise Salad with Roasted Mini Potatoes (Veg Times)
*Thursday:* Hungarian Goulash (Cooking Light, with seitan)
*Friday: *Tofu Steaks with Red Pepper Walnut Sauce (Cooking Light) and Roasted Broccoli with Garlic (Skinny Taste)
And on Saturday I'm making my 2nd Be Our Guest meal-- since I loved making a *Beauty and the Beast-inspired French meal* so much last week!!! I'm going to do one each week and write it up with photos in my WISH journal--the first is already written up there. This week will be a *Toy Story-inspired Cowboy meal* for Woody-- Buttermilk Onion Rings (from Skinny Taste), Espresso Black Bean Chili (Mark Bittman) and Easy Garlic Cheddar Biscuits (also Skinny Taste), and Lemon Cornmeal Cookies (Cooking Light)!!!

Can you tell I love food?  

Oh, and my favorite spices right now are probably *cumin seed, fennel seed, dried oregano/za'atar mix (oregano with sumac and sesame seeds), dried rosemary, and fresh ginger*. My BF thinks that smoked paprika and turmeric belong in everything, so I have to balance that tendency out. 




lovetoscrap said:


> Sunday I had a migraine all day so that stunk.  Had the migraine hangover yesterday but did get some cleaning and other things done.  Back to normal today so I guess I should find something constructive to do!
> 
> DD11 was so excited for school today-- she chose clarinet (same as her sister) as her band instrument on Friday so today is the first class where they play them.  Lord help me, it will be several months of sounding like geese are being tortured around here.  That migraine may be back sooner than I would like!  It is amazing though how by mid December they will be able to give a concert with songs you can actually recognize and enjoy.



I'm so sorry about your migraine-- I get them too and they are just terrible. I know what you mean about that migraine hangover... it's like an echo of the pain in your head, but at the same time I always feel so grateful that it's gone that I almost feel refreshed. I hope you don't get them too often and that sounds aren't a trigger-- because yeah, kids learning clarinet must not help with that too much!!!   I'm glad you're refocusing this week and I hope you're able to break through that plateau this week and next!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Have you ever tried a low-carb diet? Which of the TOP 10 carbohydrate sources/categories do you eat the most of?



I tried a low-carb diet for maybe 1 week in high school. It doesn't really work for vegetarians. I knew it was over when I had a saltine and it tasted like cake. Haven't tried since, and have no intention to. I just wouldn't want to live my life like that.

I definitely eat the most of the colorful fibrous vegetables. Although now that I learned the benefits of cruciferous vegetables, I will definitely up my intake. Glad that I've got broccoli in the fridge waiting to be roasted!



tigger813 said:


> FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?



Oh man, I am so excited fall TV is here so I can cancel my Hulu Plus membership! Hahaha. The Office, Parks and Rec, 30 Rock, Raising Hope, Modern Family, Cougar Town, Bones, and Glee are all on heavy rotation at home, but I will also check out New Girl, Up All Night, and Pan Am this season. Not bad for someone who doesn't own a TV, right? Gosh I love Hulu.

Alright--off to bed... need to get some serious sleep tonight!

OH--*has anyone else had a hard time coming up with a mantra for this week's HH??* Whenever I am lying in bed trying to think of something, all that's come to mind is "You're worth it." from L'Oreal commercials. Which of course is TRUE and worthwhile, but I refuse to cheer myself on with something that has been planted in my brain by marketing execs!!! What mantras are you guys using?


----------



## mackeysmom

ougrad86 said:


> Are they like the white cheddar popcorn?  I love that stuff but don't buy it since I would have the same problem!
> Carol



That's exactly what they are.   So addictive - hopefully I can stop at one mini-bag!


----------



## bellebookworm9

kollerbear said:


> I'm so impressed by your workout schedule, Gretchen--way to go! Glad to hear that you were able to finish stronger at Zumba than last time. And I hope that you love yoga! If your gym doesn't have blankets in the studio, I do recommend bringing an extra towel for your knee-- it helped me SO much, and I only needed it for a few poses that involved kneeling. Can't wait to hear how kickboxing and yoga go!
> 
> *has anyone else had a hard time coming up with a mantra for this week's HH??* Whenever I am lying in bed trying to think of something, all that's come to mind is "You're worth it." from L'Oreal commercials. Which of course is TRUE and worthwhile, but I refuse to cheer myself on with something that has been planted in my brain by marketing execs!!! What mantras are you guys using?



My knee has actually been fine since that one time.  The studio doesn't have blankets, but it's on a matted type floor-it's a dance studio. The only real problem I had at Zumba (that will more than likely transfer to the others) is that "No street shoes" are allowed. So I couldn't wear sneakers (or orthotics, though I don't usually wear those when I exercise anyway) and because my feet roll in, my big toes felt really raw by the end-I did have socks on though. I wonder if I could wear sneakers bought specifically to use in the dance studio.  

The mantra I have been using is "You can do it!" That could be already in play but I can't think from what.


----------



## Zoesmama03

buzz5985 said:


> I am not sure if anyone would be interested but - there is a group on the same idea as groupon.  8moms.com  They have a 2 year subscription to Fitness Magazine for $7.  If you use promo code PARENTING8, you will receive an $8 credit on the site, making the subscription free.
> 
> I just signed up for the site and received the deal.
> 
> Janis




Its sold out I'm too late.   I would have loved that.


----------



## my3princes

My Manta this week is that "my job is not who I am, it is what I do"   I see so many people getting caught up in the office drama and taking things personally that are just job related.  When I'm on my death bed I'm pretty sure that I'll be thinking of the quality time with my family over the years, not about work.


I was up 8 tenths of a lb from last week, but given our camping trip and my birthday I don't think that is too bad.  Hopefully I'll do better camping this weekend (no desserts planned) and have those ounces gone quickly.


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.  I am so glad that it is Thursday.  The week is almost over.  It is supposed to be rainy here today and possibly tomorrow.  With all the rain we have had it is hard to be outside at dusk.  Dh walked to the garage late yesterday afternoonn and got 5 insect bites.  I didn't get bit because I had only stayed on the patio.  We need a frost soon to get rid of them.  

Everyone look below.  As of right now I am going to DW next Aug  My sister emailed me yesterday that she got 2 nights at Boardwalk and 3 nights at BLT.  Each place is a 3 bedroom and BLT is with a theme park view.  She is going to work to get the entire 5 nights at BLT.  I wouldn't mind 2 nights at BW and 3 at BLT but dh was looking forward to only at BLT.

QOTD  I loved The Middle last night.  I did enjoy How I Met Your Mother and watched 2 1/2 Men the other night and had some fun.  There is not a lot of new stuff that I am interested in this season.

Off to get ready for work.  Lots to do.  I need to start on letters of recommendations and get them done besides all my normal school work.  Off we go. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Bellebookworm- Pan Am wasn't on Sunday night. My DH was confused. Glad we didn't miss it!

Just can not get up early to workout no matter what time I go to bed. I will have to squeeze in those workouts this afternoon at some point. I'll probably get one in after I bring izzie home from school.

Tummy is not feeling so good this morning. This happens when I don't drink enough water. I was running around too much yesterday and didn't get in the water. Wish I didn't have to go into work today. I'm just not up to sitting there. I am supposed to work on the website with my boss. Hoping she doesn't want me to make phone calls. I want to do some organization of my files while I'm there today. I have to run back there tonight for a bit to deliver products to a new Herbalife client and do her weigh in and measurements. Excited that her stuff arrived early so I don't have to go in on Saturday.

Need to make Ash's breakfast now and try and get moving a bit!

TTFN


----------



## fitgirl36

Hello everyone! I joined in the fall challenge when it started but haven't posted anything on this board yet, just done a lot of reading! I've been plugging away one half pound at a time and logging my food and exercise on myfitnesspal.  This board is really motivating! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## yulilin3

bellebookworm9 said:


> My knee has actually been fine since that one time.  The studio doesn't have blankets, but it's on a matted type floor-it's a dance studio. The only real problem I had at Zumba (that will more than likely transfer to the others) is that "No street shoes" are allowed. So I couldn't wear sneakers (or orthotics, though I don't usually wear those when I exercise anyway) and because my feet roll in, my big toes felt really raw by the end-I did have socks on though. I wonder if I could wear sneakers bought specifically to use in the dance studio.
> 
> The mantra I have been using is "You can do it!" That could be already in play but I can't think from what.



They sell dancing shoes (like sneakers but don't have that much traction so you can move/spin better) at zumba.com also at other stores, they are on the expensive side, at least for me, but my sister did buy a pair and she loves them. I used to have knee problems when doing Zumba and my husband gave me a pair of shoe covers, the ones you put on over your shoes when going to someone else's house and doing work, and I don't have anymore knee problems cause they help me slide better, hey it's not pretty but with this economy I can't just buy $70 dancing shoes.


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> Haha no, Ling is an actual person. She's going to be living in our house next semester, but for now she just eats at my house and uses me to cook for her. She's been looking for corn dogs for three weeks now and hasn't  found them. i happened to stumble across them yesterday by the bread, of all places.
> 
> That is very generous of you to cook for her.  HOpefully she will repay the favor when she moves in for good.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I was thinking more that a completely carb free diet would be bad for me, or very few carbs. But I'm working on what you mentioned: eating a healthy carb with a protein, and less of the junky stuff. For example, (with other things) I had half a whole wheat bagel and cottage cheese for breakfast, a slice of whole wheat bread with 98% fat free turkey for lunch, and for my snack I just had 4 whole wheat crackers with peanut butter.



  Combining lean protein with complex carbs is PERFECT!



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another busy day!
> 
> No time to post an article tonight but I will share more with you guys next week!
> 
> FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?



I've been a Survivor fan from day one... probably my favorite show ever ever.  We've been saving it to watch on Friday or Saturday night this season because DH is gone all week and DD is overloaded with homework mid-week. 

DD got me hooked on Glee over the summer.  Trying to finish up watching season 2  on DVD before we start watching the new season.... saving it on the DVR in the meantime.  

Biggest Loser is another favorite (just for me.... no one else here watches).... unfortunately it conflicts with Glee and DH's NCIS.  We have two DVRs, but not three.... so I went "old-school" and recorded it with a VHS tape on the third tv in the playroom (just has basic cable where as our other tvs are on Dish Network).  It wasn't such a big deal and I got to see the whole thing.  

We watch Amazing Race as a family on Sunday nights.... I believe it starts this coming Sunday.  Some seasons are better than others (there was a season a few years ago with a RUDE, SCREAMING family from NJ.... could NOT watch that season! ).  Hope this is a good one..... I mostly love the travel and sights.  

I also love the summer series of "History Detectives" on PBS.... but it is only on a few weeks a year.

That seems like MORE than enough tv!  I often have it on for background noise when I am home and tend to watch History Channel, Food Network, Travel Channel, Nat'l Geographic Network, or a bit of TLC (most of their stuff is  though).  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry for the re-post, but I made an error with a formula and left a great loser out.
> 
> I didn't mean to miss *kollerbear*'s great efforts
> 
> To fix the problem, I made it a top 11 list. Next week I'll go back to 10.



I'm sure all is forgiven!  I would hate to see what a mess it would be if someone left ME in charge of numbers!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I've been very, very good today. Only went one point over my daily limit. I have a test tomorrow morning that I need to go study for-I've been procrastinating quite a bit!
> 
> Only 16 days until Disney! I'm thinking, "Where did the time go?!" and it probably won't feel real to me until we're at the airport getting on Magical Express.



Just 16 days!?  LUCKY YOU!  They will go by like LIGHTENING! 



buzz5985 said:


> I am not sure if anyone would be interested but - there is a group on the same idea as groupon.  8moms.com  They have a 2 year subscription to Fitness Magazine for $7.  If you use promo code PARENTING8, you will receive an $8 credit on the site, making the subscription free.
> 
> I just signed up for the site and received the deal.
> 
> Janis



THanks for the info.  FOr anyone who is interested, I get Fitness magazine (got a freebie subscription from buying a workout DVD a few months ago) and I really enjoy it. 



mackeysmom said:


> For those of you who like Pirate's Booty and need portion control - I found a box of little bags of PB at Target today - only 65 calories per bag (bags are smaller than the individual size bags you'd find at 7-11).
> 
> They were with the Halloween candy - along with the little bags of pretzels, goldfish, etc.   20 bags for $5.99.
> 
> I love Pirate's Booty as a snack, or with a sandwich - but once I open a big bag, I can't stop - so these little bags are perfect!
> 
> Yesterday I mentioned making polenta parmigiana for dinner and had some plain polenta left over.   This morning I decided to slice it up thin and "fry" it on the stove with a little butter-flavored spray.  Once cooked, I sprinkled on a little cinnamon and brown sugar Splenda and had polenta "pancakes".  Absolutely delicious.
> 
> - Laura



THanks for the heads-up on the mini-treats.  I don't always like the added expense and trash that comes along with buying those individual treats, but the portion control can't be beat!!

I love polenta!  The pancakes sound scrumptious!



bellebookworm9 said:


> My knee has actually been fine since that one time.  The studio doesn't have blankets, but it's on a matted type floor-it's a dance studio. The only real problem I had at Zumba (that will more than likely transfer to the others) is that "No street shoes" are allowed. So I couldn't wear sneakers (or orthotics, though I don't usually wear those when I exercise anyway) and because my feet roll in, my big toes felt really raw by the end-I did have socks on though. I wonder if I could wear sneakers bought specifically to use in the dance studio.
> 
> The mantra I have been using is "You can do it!" That could be already in play but I can't think from what.



Anywhere I've been that said "No Street Shoes" just means that they don't want you coming in from outside wearing the same shoes.  Usually if you change into another pair of shoes (with presumably a clean, grit-free sole), you are fine.  A fresh pair of sneakers would be perfect.



my3princes said:


> My Manta this week is that "my job is not who I am, it is what I do"   I see so many people getting caught up in the office drama and taking things personally that are just job related.  *When I'm on my death bed I'm pretty sure that I'll be thinking of the quality time with my family over the years, not about work.*



Isn't that the truth??  



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.  I am so glad that it is Thursday.  The week is almost over.  It is supposed to be rainy here today and possibly tomorrow.  With all the rain we have had it is hard to be outside at dusk.  Dh walked to the garage late yesterday afternoonn and got 5 insect bites.  I didn't get bit because I had only stayed on the patio.  We need a frost soon to get rid of them.
> 
> Everyone look below.  As of right now I am going to DW next Aug  My sister emailed me yesterday that she got 2 nights at Boardwalk and 3 nights at BLT.  Each place is a 3 bedroom and BLT is with a theme park view.  She is going to work to get the entire 5 nights at BLT.  I wouldn't mind 2 nights at BW and 3 at BLT but dh was looking forward to only at BLT.
> 
> QOTD  I loved The Middle last night.  I did enjoy How I Met Your Mother and watched 2 1/2 Men the other night and had some fun.  There is not a lot of new stuff that I am interested in this season.
> 
> Off to get ready for work.  Lots to do.  I need to start on letters of recommendations and get them done besides all my normal school work.  Off we go.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I'd give a TOE for just a SINGLE night at BLT!  It sounds terrific!  Can't wait to see pictures!



fitgirl36 said:


> Hello everyone! I joined in the fall challenge when it started but haven't posted anything on this board yet, just done a lot of reading! I've been plugging away one half pound at a time and logging my food and exercise on myfitnesspal.  This board is really motivating! Have a great day everyone!



Glad you are still hanging on with us!  

************

Happy grey rainy Thursday everyone!  The weather here is ICKY and predicted to be ICKY for several days.  I have a feeling that DS's robotics team fundraising car wash/bake sale tomorrow will be rained out.  Not sure when we will get a chance to reschedule before the weather gets too cold. I'm going to hold off on baking cookies for now, just in case we have to cancel.  I'll know better tomorrow morning.  

But DD's swim team bake sale for tonight is a definite, so I need to be sure to bake up the cookie dough she made Tuesday.  Hope I can resist any nibbles!  And I'm making a batch of pumpkin or banana muffins too.... haven't decided which yet.  Probably banana, since the freezer is overrun with them.... just need to make sure I have enough sugar and eggs.  I hate baking, but at least the "threat" of tomorrow's weigh-in will be hanging over me and give me the strength to resist testing any of the baked goods!

I felt inspired by this week's BL premiere and pulled out the BL circuit workout that I had written up last year and did about 20 minutes of it while watching the show (followed by a good sweaty 30 minutes of incline work on the TM).  I can definitely feel the front lunges in my legs today!  And my pecs are sore too.... guess I really needed that workout!

Tonight is another busy one..... DD is going to the Y early to get in a workout before tonight's high school open house and swim team bake sale.  Fortunately she will be getting a ride to the Y directly from school from another girl (and then back to the school later too).  I only need to get DS to soccer practice, dash to the high school to bring up the baked goods, dash back to the soccer field to pick up DS early (unless I can find him a ride home with someone else) and then attend the high school open house for about 2 hours....  As much as I like to meet the teachers, etc, it makes for a long evening.  

Well.... it seems like I don't have much else to share.  I'll spend a minute catching up with the QOTD and then hit the TM!......................P


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Have you ever tried a low-carb diet? Which of the TOP 10 carbohydrate sources/categories do you eat the most of?



Well.... I did try about a week of full-blown Atkins about 5 or 6 years ago when DH was "doing Atkins".  It was DREADFUL!  I just wanted a stupid piece of fruit SO BAD!  And I couldn't care less if I never saw another egg!  No tomatoes, no carrots, no onions.... just lots of greens, full-fat dairy, meat, meat, and more meat, and eggs.  EWWW! I KNEW it wasn't for me.  

Fast forward to this year, when I decided to try doing my own hybrid lower carb diet combining South Beach with Weight Watchers points system.  I was trying to lose a few last stubborn pounds and it worked.  I was very strictly watching my carbs though.... no carbs at all except low-fat dairy and nuts.  No breads, no fruits, no grains.  As soon as I added in even just some fruits (berries, apples, pears) and a few complex carbs (flaxseed/oat bran pita pockets, quinoa), the weight loss slowed waaaay down.  But I'm okay with that.... it makes life much more bearable!

My biggest source of carbs over the past several months has been fruit, low-fat dairy, nuts, and flaxseed/oat bran pitas and flat bread.  For now I can definitely live with this system I've developed.... and hopefully I will be able to for the long term too!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with? ( I love the "Cooking with Flavor" page!!!!)[/COLOR][/SIZE]



I usually make up monthly menus.... often for several months in a row.  I've been doing that for a few years now.  But lately I've been winging it a bit more, as our schedule is really unpredictable.... plus with DH gone most weeknight's I don't feel the pressure to make a "real" meal.  I still make a healthy variety for the kids and I, but less formal than a full-blown sit-down meal.  I will pick up the weekly/monthly meal planning when DH is working from home again in a few months. 

I have trouble using spices, as I never quite know what "goes" with certain things.  That said, we use a lot of garlic and onions, italian seasoning blends, and moroccan seasoning blend.  I do put cinnamon in lots of things because it is good for you.... I add it to my coffee, hot cereals, baked goods, etc.  I was using a lot of tumeric because it is supposed to be super good for you, but I quickly got really sick of the flavor of it.  I use it sparingly now in a few things.  





tigger813 said:


> Of the "Ideas to balance your fat consumption" which do you already do and which would you consider trying to help improve your health?



My first year or so on WW I had a hard time adjusting to eating fats.  I was eating a VERY low fat diet. But the more I read about healthy fats, the more I realized that I needed to add some fats to my diet.  It is still a struggle to intentionally eat fats though.

Most of my fat consumption comes from wild-caught salmon(and other white fish a few times a month), nuts, low-fat dairy, nuts (and nut butters), salad dressings, and avocado.  We do eat more beef than the "usual" family because of DS's chicken allergy, but I buy lean ground beef and when using it as loose meat, I always drain and RINSE it under hot water after browning it.... most people presume it loses all its flavor doing that and maybe it does... but it makes me feel better about using it. 

DH bought a jug of organic coconut oil that is all the rage right now as far as healthy oils go, but I don't use it when cooking for the family because DS's nut allergies include coconut.  

When cooking I use EVOO (although it loses most of its healthy properties when heated) and canola oil.  I've bought grapeseed oil in the past, but wasn't sure about using it for DS.  I love the smell and taste of toasted sesame oil too, but sesame has been an issue for DS in the past, so I don't use it in anything for the family.  When cooking for just myself I use PAM spray or nothing.  

I feel like I was familiar with most of what was discussed in the article, but it was a nice refresher!

Tracey.........thanks again for bringing us such helpful (and healthful) information this week! ............................P


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> As of right now I am going to DW next Aug  My sister emailed me yesterday that she got 2 nights at Boardwalk and 3 nights at BLT.  Each place is a 3 bedroom and BLT is with a theme park view.  She is going to work to get the entire 5 nights at BLT.  I wouldn't mind 2 nights at BW and 3 at BLT but dh was looking forward to only at BLT.


Whoo hoo!!  So excited for you!!



fitgirl36 said:


> Hello everyone! I joined in the fall challenge when it started but haven't posted anything on this board yet, just done a lot of reading! I've been plugging away one half pound at a time and logging my food and exercise on myfitnesspal.  This board is really motivating! Have a great day everyone!


Hello!  Good to see you posting.  I've heard so many wonderful things about myfitnesspal.  All those half pounds do add up.



kollerbear said:


> *Saturday: *Zucchini Quinoa Lasagna (Veg Times, this was strange)
> *Sunday:* Mediterranean Salad with Artichokes, Penne, and Sundried Tomatoes (Martha)
> *Monday:* Escarole, Bean, and Sausage Soup with Parmesan Cheese (Cooking Light, used MF Italian Sausage for this one to keep it veg)
> *Tuesday:* Enchiladas Verdes (Veg Times, this recipe uses rinsed and drained large curd cottage cheese in place of queso fresco... BRILLIANT source of protein and cuts down on the fat and sodium)
> *Wednesday:* Nicoise Salad with Roasted Mini Potatoes (Veg Times)
> *Thursday:* Hungarian Goulash (Cooking Light, with seitan)
> *Friday: *Tofu Steaks with Red Pepper Walnut Sauce (Cooking Light) and Roasted Broccoli with Garlic (Skinny Taste)
> And on Saturday I'm making my 2nd Be Our Guest meal-- since I loved making a *Beauty and the Beast-inspired French meal* so much last week!!! I'm going to do one each week and write it up with photos in my WISH journal--the first is already written up there. This week will be a *Toy Story-inspired Cowboy meal* for Woody-- Buttermilk Onion Rings (from Skinny Taste), Espresso Black Bean Chili (Mark Bittman) and Easy Garlic Cheddar Biscuits (also Skinny Taste), and Lemon Cornmeal Cookies (Cooking Light)!!!


Your menu sounds amazing.  I am not very adventurous in the kitchen, and tend to stick with the same things, but I love your idea of disney movie inspired meals, and may need to try that.  A good healthy meal and a disney fix.  Do you watch the movies after the meal?



buzz5985 said:


> I took my Father to the Doctor today for his semi-annual physical - he gained 5 pounds - I told him he better get over here to these boards.


 Did he join us yet?  He could be buzz'sdad!



tigger813 said:


> FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?


Criminal Minds and Grey's Anatomy are the two I will watch most faithfully.  I just love Criminal Minds and watch the old reruns on Ion television a lot.  I did watch the Two and a Half men premiere, and will watch that sporadically, and BL I like too, but don't always watch every week.  I think it's on On Demand, so that I could watch it on the weekends. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> [Only 16 days until Disney! I'm thinking, "Where did the time go?!" and it probably won't feel real to me until we're at the airport getting on Magical Express. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


15 days now, and it will fly by!!  So excited for you.  I'd love to do the halloween party one day, it looks like so much fun. 



mackeysmom said:


> For those of you who like Pirate's Booty and need portion control - I found a box of little bags of PB at Target today - only 65 calories per bag (bags are smaller than the individual size bags you'd find at 7-11).


That's not bad, even if I eat 4 bags.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Two years ago when I did it (all of two times) I was so out of breath and just huffing and puffing by the end. But today, because I was doing it all summer, I was in much better shape at the end. I was the biggest girl in the class and that was a bit discouraging at first, but then I thought, "Hey, at least I'm here trying to get fit!" And thinking about it, even though I'm heavier now than I was two years ago, I must be at a better fitness level.


You are right.  YOu are out there, and deserve to be there, and kudos to you for realizing that.  It took me some time to feel comfortable running in public because I just didn't feel like I looked good or wanted people to see me, but no I don't care, I'm out there, doing my body good, and I really think that most people see it as a positive thing I am doing, and if they don't, they don't matter.  Keep up the great work, gretchen.



keenercam said:


> I am pleased to report that I am still tracking exercise and every stinkin' bite I eat on myfitnesspal.com.  I have also done at least 30 minutes of activity every day since September 6.
> 
> I really wish the pounds were dropping off faster, but I'm just not willing to make the sacrifices I'd have to make in order to get those results.  That is a hard realization to have reached but I am learning to be at peace with it.  I think the people I know who are losing faster are working out for longer periods of time or more intensely and are also doing strength training in addition to severely curbing their calorie intake.
> 
> Life is just too stressful for me to put those additional pressures on myself right now, so I'll have to be content with the average of 1-1.5 pounds I seem to be tracking down per week.


Love your attitude, Cam.  And remember 1-1.5 pounds a week is 50-75 pounds in a year, nothing to shake a stick at.  You are doing fabulously!! I loved the pics of your weekend day and your kitchen looks beautiful.



my3princes said:


> Good evening all.  Long day with many ups and downs.  Hunter was hit in the face with a football today at recess.  The nurse had him ice it and sent him back to class 1 1/2 hours later he returned with a headache.  She called me just to let me know what happened.  I tried to call the neurologist, they didn't return the call.  Thankfully he seems fine tonight, but my stomach was a mess for several hours.
> 
> I also have some teenage drama going on.  God give me strength to get through the teenage years.


Glad Hunter is ok, and hope the teen drama is better soon.  Happy belated birthday too!!



lovetoscrap said:


> DD11 was so excited for school today-- she chose clarinet (same as her sister) as her band instrument on Friday so today is the first class where they play them.  Lord help me, it will be several months of sounding like geese are being tortured around here.  That migraine may be back sooner than I would like!  It is amazing though how by mid December they will be able to give a concert with songs you can actually recognize and enjoy!


DS chose Saxaphone, so do you promise me I'll actually hear a song by december?  I think the neighbors may be wishing for winter so the windows will be closed again.   Hope the migraine is gone, and stays away.


jillbur said:


> On a side note, I am such a pround mommy today. My DS8 ran his 1st 5k today. Our police sponsored a race in town (187 people ran). DS ran a little, walked a little the whole way. My sister and I ran with him. He finished in 41.24 (and sprinted to the finish) and placed 2nd in his age division (9 and under)!!  He got a medal and is proudly wearing it around. He's also wearing it to school tomorrow. And, he is already planning his next race lol. We are so proud! That, by the way, that was my exercise for today and we treated ourselves to pizza and a cupcake for him!


Congratulations to ds!!  That is so exciting, and a great time for his first race!!



trinaweena said:


> I RAN A 5K TODAY!!!!! That's right RAN!!! I finished a 5K and ran the whole thing!!! It was hard, harder than i thought it would be to be honest, almost all uphill and some of the time i felt like my feet weren't even moving but i did it!! And i didn't hate it! I will def be doing it again...NOVEMBER 6!!.


Congratulations, Trina!!  You must feel so great!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> "Eat when you're hungry, stop when you're full"


I like this adage, but just wish it was easier to follow. 



pjlla said:


> As I mentioned above, we did go to LK last night (saw it in 2-D) and had a ball!  It was so nice but made me sad to think that in less than 2 years DD will be off to college and these special times with just the 4 of us will be ending!  Made last night even more special.  I don't care if it ended up costing us about $50 to see a movie we have at home!


this sounds like a perfect night, pamela.  It's amazing how fast the kids grow up, and it's so nice to spend some special family time together like when they were younger. 


tigger813 said:


> Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite form of exercise? What form of exercise have you not tried but would like to do?


Walkin/running, and biking are my favorites.  



lisah0711 said:


> It's pretty nice here on the Hayride to success!


Love this!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> DS15 ran JV cross country today, placed 79 out of 275 time was 20:23 which is a 6:32 minutes per mile!!!
> 
> Last year, same course but shorter he ran a 7:38 minute mile.
> 
> He looked amazing!!!!!!! Will throw some pics up later, we are having a picnic/team meeting at 1 so I need to book it to the park.


Congrats to ds!!  That is awesome!!



pjlla said:


> But ewwww... dusting?  I hate it!  I did my bi-annual dusting of the master bedroom yesterday though!    Took a Clorox wipe to most surfaces (we don't have much in the way of "fine furniture" so the wipe is NBD).  Took the vacuum with brush attachment to the cobwebs and corners.  Not exactly a "white glove" job, but a definite improvement!  And the kids' rooms, dining room, and living room all got dusted last week before my parents came to visit, so I'm gonna call it good and move on!


Pamela, somehow this makes me feel so good.  My bedroom is what is always left a mess when I run out of time, and truly get to it, before our big christmas eve party and fourth of july party.  Glad i'm not alone. 



kollerbear said:


> Hahahah, I love how avoidant that sentence was about your race coming up.... I hope you enjoy your weekend and have a great week leading up to it... Not every race is is PB race, right?


thanks, that is so true on the PB.  I'm just hoping to finish.     



Connie96 said:


> Final Summer WIN! results have finally been posted.
> 
> Final WIN! Results for Summer Challenge
> 
> I sincerely apologize for flaking out on you. Things got way too busy before our WDW trip and then there was the trip (awesome, of course) and then there was re-entry that I still haven't really completed.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fun and successful Fall Challenge!


thank you so much, Connie.  How was your trip?  Hope it was as amazing as ever.  

Good morning and hello to everyone I missed.

I finally feel like I got caught up for real.  Still, *Shawn and Pamela,* I'm not as ocd as you, and skimmed a few pages, or I'd never have caught up.  But now going forward, I hope to read along daily. 

Again it's thursday, and I haven't done as good as I said I would last week, but try and try again, never give up, that's my plan!!  I'll be more realistic this week, and will track every day but sat and sunday, but will make smart choices over the weekend. 

Thank you Tracey for coaching this week.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!!  So excited for you!!
> 
> Hello!  Good to see you posting.  I've heard so many wonderful things about myfitnesspal.  All those half pounds do add up.
> 
> Your menu sounds amazing.  I am not very adventurous in the kitchen, and tend to stick with the same things, but I love your idea of disney movie inspired meals, and may need to try that.  A good healthy meal and a disney fix.  Do you watch the movies after the meal?
> 
> Did he join us yet?  He could be buzz'sdad!
> 
> Criminal Minds and Grey's Anatomy are the two I will watch most faithfully.  I just love Criminal Minds and watch the old reruns on Ion television a lot.  I did watch the Two and a Half men premiere, and will watch that sporadically, and BL I like too, but don't always watch every week.  I think it's on On Demand, so that I could watch it on the weekends.
> 
> 15 days now, and it will fly by!!  So excited for you.  I'd love to do the halloween party one day, it looks like so much fun.
> 
> That's not bad, even if I eat 4 bags.
> 
> You are right.  YOu are out there, and deserve to be there, and kudos to you for realizing that.  It took me some time to feel comfortable running in public because I just didn't feel like I looked good or wanted people to see me, but no I don't care, I'm out there, doing my body good, and I really think that most people see it as a positive thing I am doing, and if they don't, they don't matter.  Keep up the great work, gretchen.
> 
> Love your attitude, Cam.  And remember 1-1.5 pounds a week is 50-75 pounds in a year, nothing to shake a stick at.  You are doing fabulously!! I loved the pics of your weekend day and your kitchen looks beautiful.
> 
> Glad Hunter is ok, and hope the teen drama is better soon.  Happy belated birthday too!!
> 
> DS chose Saxaphone, so do you promise me I'll actually hear a song by december?  I think the neighbors may be wishing for winter so the windows will be closed again.   Hope the migraine is gone, and stays away.
> Congratulations to ds!!  That is so exciting, and a great time for his first race!!
> 
> Congratulations, Trina!!  You must feel so great!!
> 
> I like this adage, but just wish it was easier to follow.
> 
> 
> this sounds like a perfect night, pamela.  It's amazing how fast the kids grow up, and it's so nice to spend some special family time together like when they were younger.
> Walkin/running, and biking are my favorites.
> 
> Love this!!
> 
> Congrats to ds!!  That is awesome!!
> 
> Pamela, somehow this makes me feel so good.  My bedroom is what is always left a mess when I run out of time, and truly get to it, before our big christmas eve party and fourth of july party.  Glad i'm not alone.
> 
> thanks, that is so true on the PB.  I'm just hoping to finish.
> 
> thank you so much, Connie.  How was your trip?  Hope it was as amazing as ever.
> 
> Good morning and hello to everyone I missed.
> 
> I finally feel like I got caught up for real.  Still, *Shawn and Pamela,* I'm not as ocd as you, and skimmed a few pages, or I'd never have caught up.  But now going forward, I hope to read along daily.
> 
> Again it's thursday, and I haven't done as good as I said I would last week, but try and try again, never give up, that's my plan!!  I'll be more realistic this week, and will track every day but sat and sunday, but will make smart choices over the weekend.
> 
> Thank you Tracey for coaching this week.



Glad to see you here.  I've missed you.  I've been keeping up with you through my secret lurking at the Princess thread though!  

I wish I wasn't so OCD about reading everything.... sometimes it makes me skip being here for a few days because I don't want to just "pop" in. But I need to get past that!
**************

Well.... a double batch of banana muffins is done and cooling, the cookies are in the oven, most everything is labeled (or at least the labels are made).  I saved the leftovers from the previous bake sale in my freezer, but when they defrosted the labels got icky, so I had to relabel almost everything.  NBD.... just a few extra minutes.  But no saving things this time.  Whatever doesn't sell today I will make a big donation and buy for tomorrow's robotics team bake sale.... and whatever is left after that will go home with team members.... no baked goods are to return to my house!!

I admit to licking my fingers after scooping out the banana batter and again after rolling out the cookies (but I PROMISE, I washed carefully both times!), but that was it.... not real tastes or nibbles.  I may save myself a muffin to have as a splurge over the weekend.... I really love my banana muffins!

Done on the TM.... was only going to do 20 minutes, since I was feeling behind schedule, but managed to keep myself on for a full 30 minutes, plus did some arm work (but they are really sore from yesterday).  I may do some laps at the soccer field or school tonight if I have some time to kill... but nothing too fast.... don't want to get sweaty for open house night... that wouldn't make a very good impression on the teachers!  

Not sure what to have for lunch today.... not craving anything in particular.  I have some lean turkey, hard boiled eggs, cottage cheese (although I had that for breakfast today and lunch yesterday), greek yogurt, nuts, low fat cheddar, babybel cheese, hummus, celery, tomatoes, guacamole and apples to choose from... I suppose I'll make up some sort of hodge-podge from that selection.  THen I'll hit the shower, package up the baked goods when they are cooled, and keep moving with my day!

I did fold the one load of laundry and unload the dishwasher this morning before I got the kids out the door, so at least that stuff is done.  Beds got made before I hit the TM too.  And it's too rainy out for yard work (plus I think I broke the mower when I used it monday... big puddle of oil under it in the garage.... gotta wait for DH to come home and check it out).    I might sneak a few minutes at my scrapbook table and try to get a few cards made that I should send out to some friends.

TTYL.........................P


----------



## pjlla

Okay..... I had a serving of hummus (1 pt) with celery (0 pts), three hard-boiled egg whites (1 pt), and a serving of nonfat greek yogurt (2 pts) with vanilla and stevia (0 pts) and a liter of seltzer (0 pt).  Later in the afternoon I'll have an apple and maybe a piece of cheese, with a cup of hot green tea.

The baked goods are nearly all packed up but MAN, does that pumpkin coffee cake smell FABULOUS (from the Boston Coffee Cake Co.).  I opened it to slice it and will pack it up and sell it as individual servings.  It was something that was donated.  I may have to buy a piece for myself and hide it in the freezer for another day!  Although DD LOVES pumpkin muffins, etc, so she will probably want a piece.... maybe I'll sneak a nibble of hers!  

Haven't hit the shower yet, so I need to get flying!....................P


----------



## ougrad86

I know it's not the end, but I just mindlessly sat here at my desk eating 4 Hershey's miniatures - about equivelent of a candy bar - 5 points .  I did enter it - I can't ignore it - but that is 5 points I can't get back!  Will have to be extra careful at dinner or not have my ice cream that I treat myself with at the end of the day.

Of course, my scale hardly budged this week, and not sure why.  Have been eating well.  Just have to tough it out...I know if will move eventually.

On top of that, DH has picked where we are going for our anniversary - a German restaurant.  Not the best thing for a diet, but it is our anniversary.  We are going Sunday afternoon since our anniv is on Tuesday, and it is one and a half hours away.  And I have no idea how to track that!  Am reviewing the online menu to get an idea of what would be best to eat.  It'll probably blow my WW weigh in on Monday, but hopefully I'll be looking OK by Friday again.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Drive-by posting again. this is a busy busy week! 

DS9 and 10 have a meet today, and had one on Monday. And tonight is open house at the HS.  
DS15 had a great meet on Tuesday, shaved 2:14 off his time and made MVP for the meet (He was soooo stoked!)
Saturday is the big invitational in RI. All day event! 

I have not been staying on plan. I need a better action plan for when I'm on the road a lot like this. It's been a rough week on me. 

I did discover a new Vietnamese place in the next town over and it was really good! Lots of veggies in the meal and rice vermicelli instead of wheat. It was awesome and I made 2 meals out of it. 

OK gotta run, time to start picking up kids and prepping for the race today.


----------



## pjlla

ougrad86 said:


> I know it's not the end, but I just mindlessly sat here at my desk eating 4 Hershey's miniatures - about equivelent of a candy bar - 5 points .  I did enter it - I can't ignore it - but that is 5 points I can't get back!  Will have to be extra careful at dinner or not have my ice cream that I treat myself with at the end of the day.
> 
> Of course, my scale hardly budged this week, and not sure why.  Have been eating well.  Just have to tough it out...I know if will move eventually.
> 
> On top of that, DH has picked where we are going for our anniversary - a German restaurant.  Not the best thing for a diet, but it is our anniversary.  We are going Sunday afternoon since our anniv is on Tuesday, and it is one and a half hours away.  And I have no idea how to track that!  Am reviewing the online menu to get an idea of what would be best to eat.  It'll probably blow my WW weigh in on Monday, but hopefully I'll be looking OK by Friday again.



Enjoy your anniversary dinner!  I don't know much about German food, so I don't have any helpful suggestions... but it seems like you are on the right track.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Drive-by posting again. this is a busy busy week!
> 
> DS9 and 10 have a meet today, and had one on Monday. And tonight is open house at the HS.
> DS15 had a great meet on Tuesday, shaved 2:14 off his time and made MVP for the meet (He was soooo stoked!)
> Saturday is the big invitational in RI. All day event!
> 
> I have not been staying on plan. I need a better action plan for when I'm on the road a lot like this. It's been a rough week on me.
> 
> I did discover a new Vietnamese place in the next town over and it was really good! Lots of veggies in the meal and rice vermicelli instead of wheat. It was awesome and I made 2 meals out of it.
> 
> OK gotta run, time to start picking up kids and prepping for the race today.



I know what you mean about eating and busy weeks/weekends!  The hardest times for me are probably swim meet weekends.... sitting in the stands for hours on end Friday night, Saturday, Sunday..... I'm bored and hungry!  It makes for a bad combination.  I have discovered I will eat whatever I bring.... good or bad.  So I HAVE to make good choices about what I pack and the portions.  I CANNOT throw an entire bag of pretzels in my tote and think that I will eat just a handful... if it is in there it will be GONE!  

Sometimes your meals during these busy, on-the-road days has to be a variety of snacks rather than a full out meal.  If I think (or know) I will be gone from the house during a meal time, or more than an hour or so, I will grab a cheese stick or baby bel cheese, apple, 100 calorie pack of nuts, handful of baby carrots in a ziptop bag, low carb pita with a smear of natural peanut butter.... any combination of those items to have along with me.  It gives me NO EXCUSES to stop for fast food or to go hungry and lose control later!  

I've also found a few "emergency" things I can have at a fastfood place to get me by if I am desperate.......apple dippers at McDonalds or a grilled chicken snack wrap (I usually eat none or only a little of the actual wrap), veggie egg white wrap at Dunkins (same with that wrap), Wendy's also has a grilled snack wrap available.  You can stop at a gas station or quick-mart for a packet of nuts, bottle of water, or a piece of fruit too.  Sometimes they even sell individual cheese sticks.  (But whatever you do, don't wander down the chip aisle!!!   ).

Anyhow.... I think the key to these busy, crazy days with the kids is planning ahead but also being ready for an emergency. 

Love you!...........................P


----------



## buzz5985

kollerbear said:


> OH--*has anyone else had a hard time coming up with a mantra for this week's HH??* Whenever I am lying in bed trying to think of something, all that's come to mind is "You're worth it." from L'Oreal commercials. Which of course is TRUE and worthwhile, but I refuse to cheer myself on with something that has been planted in my brain by marketing execs!!! What mantras are you guys using?



My DS gave me an insulated cup for my birthday.  There is an outline of Minnie on it and it says "If you can dream it, you can do it".  So I have been using that.



donac said:


> Everyone look below.  As of right now I am going to DW next Aug  My sister emailed me yesterday that she got 2 nights at Boardwalk and 3 nights at BLT.  Each place is a 3 bedroom and BLT is with a theme park view.  She is going to work to get the entire 5 nights at BLT.  I wouldn't mind 2 nights at BW and 3 at BLT but dh was looking forward to only at BLT.



Awesome!!!!  I loved being able to walk to the MK.  That's why I like BWV too - I can walk to Epcot and HS.



tigger813 said:


> Bellebookworm- Pan Am wasn't on Sunday night. My DH was confused. Glad we didn't miss it!
> 
> TTFN



I am looking forward to this show too.  



fitgirl36 said:


> Hello everyone! I joined in the fall challenge when it started but haven't posted anything on this board yet, just done a lot of reading! I've been plugging away one half pound at a time and logging my food and exercise on myfitnesspal.  This board is really motivating! Have a great day everyone!



You should post more often!!!  I remember an old WW instructor that would say - when you said I only lost such and such - well 1/2 pound is equal to 2 sticks of butter!!!!



> But DD's swim team bake sale for tonight is a definite, so I need to be sure to bake up the cookie dough she made Tuesday.  Hope I can resist any nibbles!  And I'm making a batch of pumpkin or banana muffins too.... haven't decided which yet.  Probably banana, since the freezer is overrun with them.... just need to make sure I have enough sugar and eggs.  I hate baking, but at least the "threat" of tomorrow's weigh-in will be hanging over me and give me the strength to resist testing any of the baked goods!



Stupid question - when you put the bananas in the freezer do you peel them and wrap them up or just throw them in peel and all.  I can't tell you how many bananas I throw out - never thought to freeze them.  



ougrad86 said:


> I know it's not the end, but I just mindlessly sat here at my desk eating 4 Hershey's miniatures - about equivelent of a candy bar - 5 points .  I did enter it - I can't ignore it - but that is 5 points I can't get back!  Will have to be extra careful at dinner or not have my ice cream that I treat myself with at the end of the day.
> 
> Of course, my scale hardly budged this week, and not sure why.  Have been eating well.  Just have to tough it out...I know if will move eventually.
> 
> On top of that, DH has picked where we are going for our anniversary - a German restaurant.  Not the best thing for a diet, but it is our anniversary.  We are going Sunday afternoon since our anniv is on Tuesday, and it is one and a half hours away.  And I have no idea how to track that!  Am reviewing the online menu to get an idea of what would be best to eat.  It'll probably blow my WW weigh in on Monday, but hopefully I'll be looking OK by Friday again.



Have a great anniversary celebration!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, had a long day at work today. Blah! 

I've been keeping up with weights and pm's, but don't have as much free time to do replies, so you'll have to excuse me 

I wanted to wish everyone good luck tomorrow and to remind everyone to pm me their weights starting tomorrow 



donac said:


> Everyone look below.  As of right now I am going to DW next Aug  My sister emailed me yesterday that she got 2 nights at Boardwalk and 3 nights at BLT.  Each place is a 3 bedroom and BLT is with a theme park view.  She is going to work to get the entire 5 nights at BLT.  I wouldn't mind 2 nights at BW and 3 at BLT but dh was looking forward to only at BLT.



Yahoo, I want to try BLT sometime soon too. Let me know how you like it!



pjlla said:


> I'm sure all is forgiven!  I would hate to see what a mess it would be if someone left ME in charge of numbers!



Ha  Thanks 



pjlla said:


> Well.... a double batch of banana muffins is done and cooling, the cookies are in the oven, most everything is labeled (or at least the labels are made).



You go Little Debbie  or Betty Crocker  

My darn mother left a baggie with a orange frosted pumpkin muffin on my doorstep tonight  At least there was 3 of us to share it together. 



ougrad86 said:


> I know it's not the end, but I just mindlessly sat here at my desk eating 4 Hershey's miniatures - about equivelent of a candy bar - 5 points .



I hear ya, I stumbled upon Hershey's Pumpkin Spice Kisses at Target last weekend  I had to give them away so I wouldn't keep eating them


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 1 Results

Congratulations to our participants! I can't tell you how excited I am that we had *15* people who reported their points! I know many more of you kept them in mind as well! 

Our participants were:
aamomma
akhaloha
AUdisneyDad
AUdisneyDad's DW
bellebookworm
buzz5985
ClassicPooh2
cclovesdis
glass1/2fll
jimmduck
kollerbear
lisah0711
momofdjc
ougrad86
Worfiedoodles9

I am so excited that everyone earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits! 

Congratulations to *akhaloha* and *buzz5985* who earned all 30 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *buzz5985*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, it’s been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each week’s daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 “Habits” to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like “Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week.” The “Habits” will be things that are essential for good “Health.” One might be “Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day.” I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits “week” is the same as for weigh-ins. A new “week” begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each “Habit” and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more “Habits.” It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the “hat” for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 3: The Lion King

Simbaa is a character than many of can relate to in at least one way. He experienced turmoil in his life and overcame it with resiliency. As we embark on week 3, Simbaa's persistence, determination, and happiness are characteristics we must aspire to have. Weight loss and general lifestyle changes for the better require these traits. Simbaa achieved great success and that is my hope for all of us!

For All 7 Days:

Take Simbaa's lead and be prepared for your journey. Succes, like becoming "King" of weight loss, often comes when:

*1. Your “Habit” is to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water per day.*

2. As you go about your day, write down everything you eat. *This week, your “Habit” is to write down all the foods and caloric beverages you drink AND record one nutritional aspect of it (calories, fat, carbs, points, etc.).*

I find the above 2 so important, so I'm keeping them for an extra week. My predecessors as HH coaches often had us keep a Habit for 4 weeks. Studies show that it takes 28 days for something to become a habit.

*3. Focus on vegetables. Eat at least 2 servings of veggies per day. (Consider your weight loss approch in determining how much a serving is.)

4. Think about your goals. October is just around the corner. Spend a few minutes each day reflecting on your goals for the day, week, challenge, etc.

For Simbaa to succeed in his journey, he had to be bit. Exercise is key for good fitness.

Mini-Challenges:

1. Exercise for at least 15 minutes at once 3 times this week.

2. Did you include any strength training in your exercise plan? Include at least one strength training session during the week. Ten minutes is a great start!

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great week! "I Just Can't Wait to be King!"*


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I forgot about Grey's and CSI:NY and Amazing Race! Oh man, I watch too much tv!

Sorry I didn't get on earlier today! We're having some internet issues. brian was able to get me on tonight.

I enjoyed coaching again! It helped me stay focused and I loved reading those articles again.

I did 2 miles on the elliptical tonight and it felt good. Sunday is my 2nd 5k. I'm not really ready but I will walk when I need to. Going to get up at 5 and do 2 more before my weigh in! 

This was one crazy week! Glad tomorrow is Friday. Luckily don't have to leave the house on Sunday until the 5K. I wish I didn't have to leave the house tomorrow but I'll go to work for 3 hours and then come home and start laundry and try to get stuff done before car pool duty.

Catching up on Glee! Loving the music as usual! 

Welcome to our new coach, Nancy! Dumbo Buddy, you are on!!!!


----------



## my3princes

Hey All.  I've had an OP day.  I left work a couple of hours early and used that time to pack for this weekend.  It really reduced my stress levels.  DS15 had his HS open house tonight which he hadn't told us about until younger sons open house last night.  That threw a monkey wrench in my packing plans so those extra couple of hours fixed that.  I've had some nice compliments from my boss and that has been nice.  I think she will support me with whatever job I end up applying for and she said that she definitely doesn't want to lose me.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just a quick fly by post. Today was not at all on plan. I did try kickboxing this evening, and decided it isn't for me. It just seemed to drag on forever, so I think I'll stick to the gym on Thursday evenings instead. 

*Sue* (I think), when I stopped at Starbucks this morning they had the cream cheese pumpkin muffins you mentioned a while back, so I decided to try one. I don't think I'd get it again, it was really sweet.

I'm sitting here meal planning for the week while I wait for mom to attempt to call on Skype-we've never used it before so this will be a new adventure. She texted me earlier that she stepped down from her position today and is looking for a new house (she works in group homes) closer to home and with less stress, so this could be an interesting conversation.


----------



## trinaweena

kollerbear said:


> CONGRATS on your 5K (+2K). You are all set for your Nov. race! Also, sorry if I'm the only one fixated on cute pet photos, but I'd love dog+T-shirt photo. Even if it was low effort it still sounds really cute. And so lucrative!! Whatcha gonna do with your big DD bucks??



I will def post some dog pictures, my dogs are great at posing and at costumes! Just wait till Halloween! And I will probably save it since im broke as poo right now, and then forget about it and it will be a nice surprise when i remember! 



buzz5985 said:


> Did the bugg cause the hives??  Mine will give me a rash if I don't move it around a couple times a day.  Monitor the Bodybugg page on Facebook.  It seems that the bodybugg ap and iphone have problems.  I have an HTC Evo and it has worked perfectly with the bugg from day one.
> 
> 
> 
> Roast Beef, especially eye round is a LF cut of meat.  Maybe you could add another 1 oz slice to your sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome - your never late to this party!!!  Send in your starting weight to Dvccruier76.  Are you interested in WIN??  See the first page for directions of what to measure and send your results to satorifound.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the run!!!
> 
> We have a busy week coming up so I did a lot of food preparation today for the week.  Tried out a couple of new recipes from Cooking Light - Quick Coq Au Vin http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/quick-coq-au-vin-10000000451742/ , and Company Pot Roast http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/company-pot-roast-10000001535414/.  The Coq Au Vin is amazing.  Also cooked and sliced an eye round roast for sandwiches.  Made Escarole and Orzo Turkey Meatball Soup, Gazepacho, honey wheat rolls, baguettes.  Cut up vegetables for snacks, celery, carrots, cucumbers, peppers, broccolli.
> 
> Went to DS14's hockey game.  I was working the first two.  The team lost.  So all the way home I was told I can't go to any more games, I'm a jinx.  LOL  If he only knew that sitting in a ice cold hockey rink, isn't #1 fun thing for me to do on a Sunday night??
> 
> Everyone have a great week!!!
> 
> Janis



I've been trying to freeze meals lately and make stuff ahead...i'm starting to run out of recipes and its only week 2!



tigger813 said:


> Trinaweena- LOVE Downton Abbey! Can't wait until it starts again. I rewatched the first season a few weeks ago.
> 
> :



i LOVE LOVE LOVE Downton Abbey. My boyfriend describes it as an old timey british soap opera. I watched the season preimiere of season 2 (i download everything) and im interested to see where this season goes



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Congrats Trina!!!!! What is the race on Nov 6?



I believe its in Old Whethersfield. It's called Jamie's Run, its actually organized by a member of my mom's church, and my mom asked me to run it. Their child died of some rare cancer at like a few months old so its to raise money for that. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> This evening I went to Zumba with 2 housemates and another friend. It was a lot of fun. Two years ago when I did it (all of two times) I was so out of breath and just huffing and puffing by the end. But today, because I was doing it all summer, I was in much better shape at the end. I was the biggest girl in the class and that was a bit discouraging at first, but then I thought, "Hey, at least I'm here trying to get fit!" And thinking about it, even though I'm heavier now than I was two years ago, I must be at a better fitness level.
> 
> I also cut up/bagged the celery, cucumber, baby carrots, and grapes that I bought, so they are now in portioned sized baggies to just grab and go. I'm about to go meal plan for tomorrow.
> 
> We watched Glee and New Girl tonight. Glee was kind of a let down. New Girl was adorable. I also found out today that Deathly Hallows Part 2 will be released 11/11/11. I've been stalking Amazon since I found out.  Trouble is, I want the special features, but those only seem to come on Blu-Ray these days, and I don't have a Blu-ray player. With DH Part 1, I managed to get the WalMart special edition aka the blu-ray in DVD form. Or, I could just invest in a Blu-Ray...



good for you for planning ahead and going to zumba! you inspire me! Glee was a let down...i cant decide if im outgrowing the show or what but its not doing it for me. I love my blu rays, but we only have one blu ray player in the house and my dad always hogs that tv. thankfully my laptop plays blu rays now



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another busy day!
> 
> No time to post an article tonight but I will share more with you guys next week!
> 
> FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?
> 
> We watch WAY TOO much! Tonight for example is Survivor, GhostHunters and CSI! We also like Glee and Biggest Loser. We are HUGE Doctor Who fans as well. I could go on but it would take the rest of the night!
> 
> I am looking forward to watching Pan Am though I missed it last night. Hopefully I will be able to find it on demand.
> 
> Got in a lot of exercise today. I was able to run 3/4 of a mile at the track and ended up doing 3 1/2 miles during soccer practice. I am way under for calories today so Brian and I will have some type of snack in a few minutes. Survivor just started!
> 
> TTFN



I have so many shows. I was just thinking now my thursday nights are packed, its a good thing i have fridays off. JUST on thursdays i watch 
Community
Parks and Rec
The Office
It's Always Sunny
Archer
Big Bang Theory

And that's just thursdays. We are big fans of british shows, Doctor Who, Sherlock, Downton Abbey and i watch modern family, glee, criminal minds, and many others. Like i've mentioned before i write for a pop culture blog and im an insomniac so i stay up on this stuff
------------------
Had a not so great week but i was down a pound as of this morning, im expecting a huge gain tomorrow though since i had ramen (it is my weakness) that i have been craving for literally 3 months.  Somethings gotta give! But really though, i was a bad girl today, but my snacks were all fruit! I have not tracked calories all week and i have not been to the gym.

There is a reason though! I had my first statistics exam today and that has taken up all my time, as it should. I will be back on track starting tomorrow with yoga! Love my yoga!

I have been picking one meal a week the last two weeks and freezing it. I've been liking this meathod and im hoping eventually i will get a nice stockpile of stuff. I'm running out of recipe idea already though, so please if you have any ideas, share them! So far i've made soup and chili and tomorrow i will be making a mushroom/spinach quice recipe that i found on spark people. I will cut up the quiche into portions and put them in sandwhich containers with veggies and freze them.  I need stuff I can portion out and just grab and take to work.

Im feeling sort of strange lately. There is a lot of drama going on at work and im not sure what to do about it. Basically my boss is a moron, and is doing stuff that i don't consider right, like not giving people breaks on time. i spoke up about it to another manager and now the DM is getting involved. I'm not the only one complaining but i feel like stuff needs to get fixed but when i told my mom this she freaked out and said i shouldnt say anything and im going to get fired. i dont see how i could when i did nothing wrong but i feel antsy. 

also im feeling bad about how i slacked this week even tho it was necessary to you know, get an a. i want to plan my meals tomorrow as its my day off so im hoping that will help next week. 

we are going to the Big E Saturday, and ive been planning this for months and yeah im gonna eat crap and IM GONNA LOVE IT!!!!! (runs and hides)

im trying to convince my mom to take a weekend trip to disney nov 4. she is going down for a conference the week adter and i thought it would be fun! I dont think it will happen but one can dream!


----------



## buzz5985

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I forgot about Grey's and CSI:NY and Amazing Race! Oh man, I watch too much tv!
> 
> Sorry I didn't get on earlier today! We're having some internet issues. brian was able to get me on tonight.
> 
> I enjoyed coaching again! It helped me stay focused and I loved reading those articles again.
> 
> I did 2 miles on the elliptical tonight and it felt good. Sunday is my 2nd 5k. I'm not really ready but I will walk when I need to. Going to get up at 5 and do 2 more before my weigh in!
> 
> This was one crazy week! Glad tomorrow is Friday. Luckily don't have to leave the house on Sunday until the 5K. I wish I didn't have to leave the house tomorrow but I'll go to work for 3 hours and then come home and start laundry and try to get stuff done before car pool duty.
> 
> Catching up on Glee! Loving the music as usual!
> 
> Welcome to our new coach, Nancy! Dumbo Buddy, you are on!!!!



Thank you for coaching us this week!!!

Janis


----------



## yanni2

This has been a long week, and it won't be over until Sunday.  I have tried to keep up with the posts, but haven't done any of the questions. My diet has been ok this week, but exercise has fallen to the wayside.  Next week will be a whole new beginning...again...LOL!

We have our big gymnastics home meet this weekend.  And it has been crazy getting ready for it.  Plus we currently live 35 minutes from the gym, so the commuting sucks!!

I won't even be able to get my weigh in done until Monday.  We are staying at a friend house by the gym, so we are not killing our gas budget for the week.

This weekend includes:
Friday - homeschool, gymnastics practice  3:30-7:30, & setting up for the meet
       6:30 - ???
Saturday - finish setting up for meet  9:00-1:00, arrive at meet to work
      concessions 3:00-8:00, & then have girls shower and do hair for their
      meet on Sunday
Sunday - Corinne competes 9:00-12:45, Kiana competes 12:45-5:00, help 
      with clean -up and reassembling the gym equipment 5:00-???,  and then
       drive home.

I will so be ready for bed...my bed especially (we are sleeping on an air mattress at friend's house) by Sunday night...and to sleep in Monday.  

So everyone have a great weekend!!!

Michelle


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  We finally made it to Friday.  

I am almost afraid to post this after reading about yanni2's weekend.  I only have one thing planned for this weekend.  I have to do a religious service on Sunday at a local nursing home.  I usually just go to the service to give support and then give out communion.  The guy who usually does it died in Aug so his wife asked me if I could take over the service.  I am a little nervous since I now need to give the homily based on what I hear at church on Sunday morning.

For thos people in the north east take care it is supposed to rain this weekend and possibly flood again.  It is a good weekend to stay home and sew.


Today will be very boring in school.  I am giving 4 classes tests.  Not always a good day especially the first test of the year since they don't know your style or pacing on a test.  I am keeping my fingers crossed.  

Off to get dressed.  Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

WAKE UP WAKE UP! IT'S TIME TO GET UP!!! (we watch alot of disney jr. here!)

Good morning everyone! I'm Nancy and I'm your coach for the week. I have been a bad poster so far this challenge but coaching is just what I need to get back with the program!

Reading through all these posts, I think ALOT of us need to regroup. Sounds like we're all WAY busier this fall than we thought we'd be. Or, at least too busy to DIS (say it ain't so!). So that brings me to my first QOTD for the week:

*QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right? 

*Everyone have a lovely day today. We have rain coming here and it's awfully humid. Ick. Now go! Turn those bad choices into good ones! Start with a good breakfast! Good carbs! Low sugar! And go take a walk today!

And now I KNOW all the folks from the last challenge are wondering what my Aunt Ann has been up to in her weight loss (she's lost a bunch of weight and kept it off now for a long time!) and so I'll share her latest facebook inspirations quote: *"I guess I don't so much mind being old, as I mind being fat and old." Benjamin Franklin

*So let's all get old and thin/healthy!!


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick good morning!!  

Thank you Tracey for coaching last week, and thank you and welcome Nancy this week!!  What, you're not going to yell at us yet, nancy?

Hope you all have a fabulous friday and start the week off on the right foot!!


----------



## AUdisneyDad

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right? *


*

Hello Nancy, Nice to meet you!  I would have to say my workouts have been the major thing I have been doing right.  My diet is the area that needs work.  I'll forget to eat a snack then I overeat when I think about it and feel horrible afterwards.  So that is what I'll have to work on hard.



tigger813 said:



			FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?
		
Click to expand...


My favorite shows are CSI, NCIS, NCIS:LA, Sons of Anarchy, Criminal Minds, Harry's Law and Biggest Loser.  The one show that I want to see is New Girl.



tigger813 said:



QOTD: Have you ever tried a low-carb diet? Which of the TOP 10 carbohydrate sources/categories do you eat the most of?

Click to expand...


I have never tried a low-carb diet, however we do incorporate several of the Top 10 sources/categories.  Brown rice, yams/sweet potatoe, beans, several of the colorful fibrous veggies, black berries, blue berries and the list goes on.  

Tracey, thank you for coaching this week.  I enjoyed the articles and learned a lot of new information that needs to be incorporated into my daily life.

Tim*


----------



## pjlla

buzz5985 said:


> Stupid question - when you put the bananas in the freezer do you peel them and wrap them up or just throw them in peel and all.  I can't tell you how many bananas I throw out - never thought to freeze them.
> 
> I do it both ways, depending on how lazy I am feeling at the moment.  You can peel them and freeze them in ziptop baggies or just toss the whole banana in the freezer.  If you are going to use them still frozen (like for smoothies) you definitely want to PEEL before freezing, but if you are using them for baking you can freeze with peel on.  Then, when you are ready to use them, take them out and defrost them, then cut of the top of the banana and just squeeze the insides out into a bowl (think toothpaste).  They are already kind of squishy, so it makes it easier to mash them up.  And I swear, freezing them kind of dehydrates them and really intensifies the banana flavor.  I just had my Friday splurge of half a banana muffin and it was really good!
> 
> 
> Have a great anniversary celebration!!!





dvccruiser76 said:


> You go Little Debbie  or Betty Crocker
> 
> More like "Reluctant Crocker"..... I HATE baking. But it was over with fairly quickly and the kids nearly SOLD OUT at the bake sale last night!  They made almost $200!
> 
> My darn mother left a baggie with a orange frosted pumpkin muffin on my doorstep tonight  At least there was 3 of us to share it together.
> 
> Glad you were able to share it!
> 
> 
> I hear ya, I stumbled upon Hershey's Pumpkin Spice Kisses at Target last weekend  I had to give them away so I wouldn't keep eating them



La, la la (she says with fingers in her ears).... I'll pretend I did NOT hear about Pumpkin Spice Kisses!!  



my3princes said:


> Hey All.  I've had an OP day.  I left work a couple of hours early and used that time to pack for this weekend.  It really reduced my stress levels.  DS15 had his HS open house tonight which he hadn't told us about until younger sons open house last night.  That threw a monkey wrench in my packing plans so those extra couple of hours fixed that.  I've had some nice compliments from my boss and that has been nice.  I think she will support me with whatever job I end up applying for and she said that she definitely doesn't want to lose me.



Nice words from your boss.  I'm sure that felt good to hear.  

Sorry about the change of plans.  How did the OH go? Did you get to meet all of the teachers?  DD's OH was last night and it went fine, except for DS calling in the middle of it to say he was locked out of the house (he got a ride home from soccer practice from another family).  And of course, between lousy cell service at home and lousy cell service at the school, the call kept dropping!  I spent 15 minutes just calling over and over just to be able to tell him to pop out the screen and go in through the downstairs bathroom window!  

**************

Happy Cloudy Friday friends!  I'm off with DD to the chiropractor in 3 minutes.  Just wanted to pop over to say hi!

DS's robotics team car was is scheduled for today, but the forecast isn't looking too favorable, so we may have to cancel.  It wouldn't break my heart to have a fairly free day (no school for kids today).  

I'll be back later to chat more.......................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right? *
> 
> Everyone have a lovely day today. We have rain coming here and it's awfully humid. Ick. Now go! Turn those bad choices into good ones! Start with a good breakfast! Good carbs! Low sugar! And go take a walk today!



My diet has not been so great, but my workouts have been pretty good. I am meal planning day by day this week and we will see how that goes. Breakfast was just: a baby apple, 1/2 whole wheat bagel with 1/2 tbsp peanut butter, and 8oz of fat free milk. And I'm planning to go to Zumba tonight at 7. I'm 4 pounds UP from my lowest weight of the summer, and that needs to change NOW.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks, *Tracey,* for being our coach last week.    And a big, BL welcome to *Nancy* our new coach!  



buzz5985 said:


> My DS gave me an insulated cup for my birthday.  There is an outline of Minnie on it and it says "If you can dream it, you can do it".  So I have been using that.



That is one of my favorite Walt Disney quotes!    The one I've been using is "today is someday."  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, had a long day at work today. Blah!



Thanks for being our weightkeeper and good job on getting rid of the Hershey's kisses!  



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!



Love the new HH format, *CC!*   Which reminds me I need to send you a PM with my points for the week. 



my3princes said:


> Hey All.  I've had an OP day.  I left work a couple of hours early and used that time to pack for this weekend.  It really reduced my stress levels.  DS15 had his HS open house tonight which he hadn't told us about until younger sons open house last night.  That threw a monkey wrench in my packing plans so those extra couple of hours fixed that.  I've had some nice compliments from my boss and that has been nice.  I think she will support me with whatever job I end up applying for and she said that she definitely doesn't want to lose me.



Glad that your boss is being so supportive, *Deb!*   That helps a lot!  I'm sure they don't want to lose a good, hard worker like you. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just a quick fly by post. Today was not at all on plan. I did try kickboxing this evening, and decided it isn't for me. It just seemed to drag on forever, so I think I'll stick to the gym on Thursday evenings instead.



It's not my cup of tea either.  Better to do something that you enjoy.  



trinaweena said:


> Had a not so great week but i was down a pound as of this morning, im expecting a huge gain tomorrow though since i had ramen (it is my weakness) that i have been craving for literally 3 months.  Somethings gotta give! But really though, i was a bad girl today, but my snacks were all fruit! I have not tracked calories all week and i have not been to the gym.
> 
> There is a reason though! I had my first statistics exam today and that has taken up all my time, as it should. I will be back on track starting tomorrow with yoga! Love my yoga!



Good job making it through your statistics exam!    It doesn't sound like you've been too far off track -- this might be one of those cases where you track and find out it's not so bad.    Sorry about the work stress. 



yanni2 said:


> This has been a long week, and it won't be over until Sunday.  I have tried to keep up with the posts, but haven't done any of the questions. My diet has been ok this week, but exercise has fallen to the wayside.  Next week will be a whole new beginning...again...LOL!



Wow, busy week-end!    Sounds like there is plenty of activity so the lack of formal exercise may be no big deal. 



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.  We finally made it to Friday.



TGIF is right, *Dona!* 



dumbo_buddy said:


> WAKE UP WAKE UP! IT'S TIME TO GET UP!!! (we watch alot of disney jr. here!)
> 
> Good morning everyone! I'm Nancy and I'm your coach for the week. I have been a bad poster so far this challenge but coaching is just what I need to get back with the program!
> 
> Reading through all these posts, I think ALOT of us need to regroup. Sounds like we're all WAY busier this fall than we thought we'd be. Or, at least too busy to DIS (say it ain't so!). So that brings me to my first QOTD for the week:
> 
> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?
> 
> *Everyone have a lovely day today. We have rain coming here and it's awfully humid. Ick. Now go! Turn those bad choices into good ones! Start with a good breakfast! Good carbs! Low sugar! And go take a walk today!
> 
> And now I KNOW all the folks from the last challenge are wondering what my Aunt Ann has been up to in her weight loss (she's lost a bunch of weight and kept it off now for a long time!) and so I'll share her latest facebook inspirations quote: *"I guess I don't so much mind being old, as I mind being fat and old." Benjamin Franklin
> 
> *So let's all get old and thin/healthy!!



Oh, yay, I love Aunt Ann!    She is one smart cookie!  

So far this challenge I have been doing a lot of tracking with myfitnesspal thanks to my friend, *Cam!*   It is showing me that I need to do much better in the fruits and veggies department -- which goes with our new HH this week.  



mikamah said:


> Just a quick good morning!!
> 
> Thank you Tracey for coaching last week, and thank you and welcome Nancy this week!!  What, you're not going to yell at us yet, nancy?
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous friday and start the week off on the right foot!!



You have a fabulous Friday, too!    And good luck on your half marathon on Sunday!   



AUdisneyDad said:


> Hello Nancy, Nice to meet you!  I would have to say my workouts have been the major thing I have been doing right.  My diet is the area that needs work.  I'll forget to eat a snack then I overeat when I think about it and feel horrible afterwards.  So that is what I'll have to work on hard.



Everybody slips up once in awhile.  Forgive, forget and move on!  



pjlla said:


> La, la la (she says with fingers in her ears).... I'll pretend I did NOT hear about Pumpkin Spice Kisses!!



 Did you close your eyes, too?

I lost 2 pounds this week and I am pleased with that.    It keeps me on track for my goals but I'm going to have to hustle a bit this week to hit that end of the month goal.  

This week was a good reminder of the wise words of my friend, corinnak, who says "you can always eat way more calories than you burn off through exercise."    There was a bit of "I can eat this, I did a half marathon" going on over the week-end.  The truth is that those four hours of run/walking burned a bit over 1600 calories -- something easily undone by a couple of bad choice meals.   

Have a great day all!


----------



## JaxJags08

dumbo_buddy said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm Nancy and I'm your coach for the week. I have been a bad poster so far this challenge but coaching is just what I need to get back with the program!
> 
> Reading through all these posts, I think ALOT of us need to regroup. Sounds like we're all WAY busier this fall than we thought we'd be. Or, at least too busy to DIS (say it ain't so!). So that brings me to my first QOTD for the week:
> 
> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?
> 
> *



Hi, Nancy!  Thanks for coaching this week!

I've been a bad DISer this week.  I may have posted once on here, if that!  I was away too much, and that meant too many meals away from home.

For the QOTD, I have been sure to eat breakfast since beginning this challenge.  I have read so many positives on steel cut oats, so I finally bought some and I love them!  So, that is what I've had for breakfast all week.  I've also cut down on my desserts (I love baking!), and haven't kept them around the house.

As for what I've done wrong, a lot!  I have been getting over a sinus infection all this week, so still no exercise for me.  I think I'm almost over it, so I'm hoping Monday I can begin again.  I began running a few months ago using the Couch 2 5k program.  I finished , but found out I have Exercise Induced Rhinitis   So basically I am allergic to exercise.  After hard runs, I would sneeze and get stuffy for days.  It developed into 2 sinus infections in 2 months.  So, I think I am done with running for a while (no fun to feel sick for months straight) and will go back to yoga and cross training (hello, Jillian Michaels DVD's).  I think my main problem with running was I pushed way too hard trying to get to a running pace where I *thought* I should be.  I needed to slow down my pace and not run so hard.  Maybe I'll try it again, but I want to enjoy some months being able to breathe clearly and not carry tissues around.


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> La, la la (she says with fingers in her ears).... I'll pretend I did NOT hear about Pumpkin Spice Kisses!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice words from your boss.  I'm sure that felt good to hear.
> 
> Sorry about the change of plans.  How did the OH go? Did you get to meet all of the teachers?  DD's OH was last night and it went fine, except for DS calling in the middle of it to say he was locked out of the house (he got a ride home from soccer practice from another family).  And of course, between lousy cell service at home and lousy cell service at the school, the call kept dropping!  I spent 15 minutes just calling over and over just to be able to tell him to pop out the screen and go in through the downstairs bathroom window!
> 
> **************
> 
> Happy Cloudy Friday friends!  I'm off with DD to the chiropractor in 3 minutes.  Just wanted to pop over to say hi!
> 
> DS's robotics team car was is scheduled for today, but the forecast isn't looking too favorable, so we may have to cancel.  It wouldn't break my heart to have a fairly free day (no school for kids today).
> 
> I'll be back later to chat more.......................P



I hear you with the poor cell service.  Ours has gotten worse around here   I'm glad you were able to get him in though.  The OH went well.  I can't believe how tough his classes are.  His AP chem course is a college chem level   and he's only a sophmore.  He's also got AP Algebra 2.  Basically he will have all the skills for the SATs within the next couple of months.  He'll take PSATs in October.  We didn't worry about SATs at that age.  We came home and asked him if he was sure he wanted those tough classes to which he responded "not big deal"  I just hope he doesn't need much help from us    We love his US History teacher.  Very personanable and it sounds like she makes learning fun.  Of course I've always loved history.



I'm not taking my computer this weekend so not sure when I'll pop in.  I can from my phone, but I'm hoping that the show goes well and that I don't have time.  Since all of our stores washed out in the flood, except Walmart, I'm looking forward to shopping in the evenings (starting tonight...insert evil laugh)


----------



## jillbur

QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong? Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?


I've been so busy the last two days~I've missed everyone! What have I done right? I had tracked every calorie in my mouth and all my exercise. Yay!

What have I done wrong? I am not exercising enough. I need to slow down the pace (of all my family's activities) and make more time to exercise! And I am signing up for a 5k for my son and I in October and one in November so we are motivated to run!

Have a great weekend everyone! This weekend's goal~exercise and clean!

Jill


----------



## dopey4disney

Hi Everyone! 

I would love to join this challenge as a loser. I've joined in the past but haven't done very well at keeping up. I've already marked my calendar and set up reminders to help keep me on the right track.

A big THANK YOU to all the organizers and coaches who keep this going! 

Christie


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Friday 9/23/11   What have I been doing right,wrong...

I've been tracking water , food, exercise, more veggies,better choices..so all those are good.
The things I could do better are more lean protein,variety of veggies, eating earlier for dinner, just not used to the food  so it makes meal planning and such harder, my boys and DH still want what they want.  Resisting the pizza and ice cream they bring in makes it tough some days.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mikamah said:


> Thank you Tracey for coaching last week, and thank you and welcome Nancy this week!!  What, you're not going to yell at us yet, nancy?



i decided not to start out yelling right away since i've been so absent on the thread - but don't you worry, by next week you'll be waking up to big bold words!!  



AUdisneyDad said:


> Hello Nancy, Nice to meet you!  I would have to say my workouts have been the major thing I have been doing right.  My diet is the area that needs work.  I'll forget to eat a snack then I overeat when I think about it and feel horrible afterwards.  So that is what I'll have to work on hard.



nice job on the workouts! i find that if at least the exercise is working then the food will work itself out too. but yes, it's very important to make sure you snack so that you're never starving. i mess that up alot myself. i'll go too long without eating and then shovel every piece of food i can find in my mouth!



pjlla said:


> La, la la (she says with fingers in her ears).... I'll pretend I did NOT hear about Pumpkin Spice Kisses!!



mmm those sounds delicious! i allllllmost got a pumpkin latte from stew leonards today but decided to hold off until it's not muggy and humid! ick.



bellebookworm9 said:


> My diet has not been so great, but my workouts have been pretty good. I am meal planning day by day this week and we will see how that goes. Breakfast was just: a baby apple, 1/2 whole wheat bagel with 1/2 tbsp peanut butter, and 8oz of fat free milk. And I'm planning to go to Zumba tonight at 7. I'm 4 pounds UP from my lowest weight of the summer, and that needs to change NOW.



like i said before, i think getting the exercise in is just as important as getting the eating right. i find that with the good exercise routine, the eating will fall into place. keep it up! also, i'm VERY impressed at your ability to only eat half a bagel! me? i have a hard time not eating TWO bagels!! 



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Thanks, *Tracey,* for being our coach last week.    And a big, BL welcome to *Nancy* our new coach!
> Oh, yay, I love Aunt Ann!    She is one smart cookie!
> 
> So far this challenge I have been doing a lot of tracking with myfitnesspal thanks to my friend, *Cam!*   It is showing me that I need to do much better in the fruits and veggies department -- which goes with our new HH this week.
> 
> I lost 2 pounds this week and I am pleased with that.    It keeps me on track for my goals but I'm going to have to hustle a bit this week to hit that end of the month goal.
> 
> This week was a good reminder of the wise words of my friend, corinnak, who says "you can always eat way more calories than you burn off through exercise."    There was a bit of "I can eat this, I did a half marathon" going on over the week-end.  The truth is that those four hours of run/walking burned a bit over 1600 calories -- something easily undone by a couple of bad choice meals.
> 
> Have a great day all!



corinna is so right - i remember after the princess half i ate enough food to make up for running 12 marathons in a row. 

nice job on the 2 lbs! slow and steady wins the weight loss challenge! 

once the baby comes i'm going to look more into myfitnesspal. sounds like it's right up my alley!



JaxJags08 said:


> Hi, Nancy!  Thanks for coaching this week!
> 
> I've been a bad DISer this week.  I may have posted once on here, if that!  I was away too much, and that meant too many meals away from home.
> 
> For the QOTD, I have been sure to eat breakfast since beginning this challenge.  I have read so many positives on steel cut oats, so I finally bought some and I love them!  So, that is what I've had for breakfast all week.  I've also cut down on my desserts (I love baking!), and haven't kept them around the house.
> 
> As for what I've done wrong, a lot!  I have been getting over a sinus infection all this week, so still no exercise for me.  I think I'm almost over it, so I'm hoping Monday I can begin again.  I began running a few months ago using the Couch 2 5k program.  I finished , but found out I have Exercise Induced Rhinitis   So basically I am allergic to exercise.  After hard runs, I would sneeze and get stuffy for days.  It developed into 2 sinus infections in 2 months.  So, I think I am done with running for a while (no fun to feel sick for months straight) and will go back to yoga and cross training (hello, Jillian Michaels DVD's).  I think my main problem with running was I pushed way too hard trying to get to a running pace where I *thought* I should be.  I needed to slow down my pace and not run so hard.  Maybe I'll try it again, but I want to enjoy some months being able to breathe clearly and not carry tissues around.



the tip i learned from starting to run last year is to take it easy and not push too fast. speed will come in time! allergic to exercise? 

nice work on eating breakfast. i love steel cut oats and will be having them everyday as i usually do during the colder months. plus, once the baby comes (i'm 31 weeks pg) i'll probably make alot of it at the beginning of the week so i can eat it all week long!



my3princes said:


> I'm not taking my computer this weekend so not sure when I'll pop in.  I can from my phone, but I'm hoping that the show goes well and that I don't have time.  Since all of our stores washed out in the flood, except Walmart, I'm looking forward to shopping in the evenings (starting tonight...insert evil laugh)



have a great weekend dona!



jillbur said:


> QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong? Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?
> 
> 
> I've been so busy the last two days~I've missed everyone! What have I done right? I had tracked every calorie in my mouth and all my exercise. Yay!
> 
> What have I done wrong? I am not exercising enough. I need to slow down the pace (of all my family's activities) and make more time to exercise! And I am signing up for a 5k for my son and I in October and one in November so we are motivated to run!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! This weekend's goal~exercise and clean!
> 
> Jill



sounds like you're getting back on track quite nicely!



dopey4disney said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I would love to join this challenge as a loser. I've joined in the past but haven't done very well at keeping up. I've already marked my calendar and set up reminders to help keep me on the right track.
> 
> A big THANK YOU to all the organizers and coaches who keep this going!
> 
> Christie



welcome back christie! hope on in!!

***********************

rain rain go away come again another day! luckily we made it to stew leonards before the downpour came. i was able to lug my groceries in without getting drenched but now it's coming down hard! so much for getting outside for a walk today. boo. 

i've been the coach for what? a couple hours? and already i've made a few bad choices  i'm going to be in trouble once the baby comes and i can't blame the ice cream i ate at 10:30am on a craving. lol!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Was pretty happy with my weigh in.  I was down 2 more lbs this week. Total of 5.4 so far.   I know quite a bit is water weight as I've been minimizing sodium content.  Trying to stay under 1500 mg of sodium a day. It's somewhat tough but it really helps that those foods that are low or no sodium are the healthy foods so my eating has been pretty good. 

Starting to get more active now that I'm feeling a lot better. I still get dizzy spells but not as bad and no shortness of breath and panic each time. That could be my new med its on the label even as the biggest side effect. Don't think I want to go trying another right off the bat so I'll see if it lessens and working on getting some more burn in with exercise.  Did 20 minutes on my stationary bike last night and did 20 minutes of Walk Away the Pounds 3 mile today.  I'm going to aim for another 15-20 minutes on the bike but I also might go swim later in the afternoon when Zoe gets home. Going to step this up a little bit so I can keep it coming off.   Hopefully by the end of this challenge I'll be close to having my BP down naturally and can wean off these meds in the new year.  Just really don't want to be taking them anymore. 

QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong? Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?

So far I think I've been doing "right" by cutting out soda its just scary how super sensitive my body has been to caffeine with all this health stuff recently. Cutting out sodium has been so great as it pushes me to choices that are more clean which is what I want to be eating anyway. Just makes for more frequent trips to the grocery store.  Its also forcing me to look into and research recipes from scratch more so I can lower the sodium over the packaged stuff I'd use normally.  I hadn't been exercising or tracking my food EVERYDAY.  I did 4 our of the last 7 with all meals. I've started last night with exercise on the exercise bike. 

lisah,
Congrats on the 2 lbs. I'm in that 2 lb club this week too. 

Dona,
tests. HEHE  I always liked the first test. It set the tone for the whole year because then I know how the teacher taught and what is relevant in the testing, if they gave out study guides and what not to base how much reading I did. LOL I love to read but nothing i more drab and boring than text books. 

Michelle(yanni), 
Busy Busy!  Make sure you breathe. 

Carol,
I really like Melissa and Joey too. I haven't gotten into Bones like my brother has. I know I'd enjoy it as I've seen bits and pieces of it as he's watched it. I go in phases where i just want to get through seasons of shows and then times I don't care to hardly watch tv.   We(my brother and I) watch Grey's Anatomy, Son's of Anarchy, True Blood, Weeds, Modern Family and Glee regularly.  We were watching the new Falling Skies show.  Not sure how long it will go on with he track record of tv today just stopping shows mid season even but its pretty interesting in some ways.  I'm excited Son's of Anarchy is back on.  And I can't wait to watch the first Grey's(well I guess the first 2) tonight.  I usually have to wait till the day after to watch anything and its online on hulu usually. No cable and not even basic channels since tv requires the digital tuner and we don't have one.


----------



## lovehoney

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right?
> I've been tracking my food every day.
> 
> And what have you done wrong?*
> I haven't always kept under my calorie goal.
> 
> Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?
> 
> *I will plan out my meals ahead of time so I won't be so tempted to go over my calorie limit.
> *
> : *"I guess I don't so much mind being old, as I mind being fat and old." Benjamin Franklin
> *So let's all get old and thin/healthy!!



   thanks for coaching!


----------



## aamomma

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?*



I have really been trying to do the Healthy Habits this challenge,and it makes it really enjoyable the way CC picks a theme movie each week!!!  I am usually not good about drinking my water, unless I make that a priority.  And an unexpected result of drinking at least 64 oz. of water every day was that I have not been drinking any diet soda.  It was not a conscious decision, I just feel like I'm "sloshing" from the water anyhow, and another beverage wasn't necessary.  After the killer caffeine headache went away, it wasn't so bad.  Trying to exercise (at least on weekdays, and I'm 5/5 this week!!)  

I never heard of these pumpkin spice Hershey's kisses before, I must try some(but I will track those calories)  This week I saw Planter's pumpkin spice almonds - had to try them!! They are very good (I track them, too)  I just love the flavors of fall!!!  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: What I've done right is logging my food on ichange! Having a difficult time getting up in the morning so the exercise is lacking a bit.

SOrry for such a quick post. Time to pick up Ash now! Soccer has been canceled for the weekend so we will clean the house and hopefully have time to go see The Lion King in 3D!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! I've been swamped at work but wanted to check in here to let you know I have been reading and really appreciate all the posts. It is so good to share the struggles, get advice, and share accomplishments.

Tracy -Thanks for being such an awesome coach last week. I LOVED re-reading some of the articles (I'd downloaded them the last time you shared them) and enjoyed the QOTDs.  

Nancy - Looking forward to your week of coaching.  

I was down again this week and am pleased with the steady pace of my loss.  Since I started using myfitnesspal on September 6, I'm down 6 pounds in those 17 days.  

What have I done right?  I've logged every bite and every minute of exercise.

What have I done wrong? I haven't worked out intensely consistently enough and I have so little time to exercise that I really need to kick it up a notch so that the calorie burn is better.  I have been eating almost all of my exercise calories and I have come to the conclusion this week that I can live with the slower loss if I can continue to eat real food for meals and snacks and can earn the opportunity to eat more by working out more.

It's going to be a challenging weekend.  Howard is away and I am going to be socializing quite a bit and cooking and baking and will have to be very careful about what goes in my mouth.


----------



## jillbur

QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong? Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?

I would like to add to what I have done right~I made it a personal goal to limit my spiced pumpkin coffees from Dunkin Donuts to 1 per week. I have actually only had 1 since we started the challenge! I am excited because I want to tone down my coffee usage (which I have), and those pumpkin coffees have a lot of calories! However, I am sad because I waited all stinking year for those things and now I am limiting myself! In the past, I easily would have about 2-3 per week (plus, who can have a spiced pumpkin coffee without a pumpkin donut or muffin? So it's even better for my waistline). My thighs and bank account appreciate all the motivation from everyone! Thanks!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

dumbo_buddy said:


> WAKE UP WAKE UP! IT'S TIME TO GET UP!!! (we watch alot of disney jr. here!)
> 
> Good morning everyone! I'm Nancy and I'm your coach for the week. I have been a bad poster so far this challenge but coaching is just what I need to get back with the program!
> 
> HI Nancy!!!
> 
> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?
> 
> Right:
> 
> Eating properly and tracking/journaling every bite (except for last weekend's trip to the movies.... I tracked it, but couldn't do points.... anyone know how many points in a 55 gallon drum of popcorn??  without butter, of course).
> 
> Drinking green tea a few times a week (that will pick up as the weather gets colder).
> 
> Eating the proper carbs, lean proteins, and lots of fruits and veggies, plus the proper fats with nuts, nut butters, and low fat dairy.
> 
> Taking my vitamins, fish oil, and calcium every day.
> 
> Exercising for at least 40 minutes 4-5 days every week.
> 
> Drinking 2-3 liters of water and plain seltzer every day.
> 
> Weighing and measuring nearly all of my food portions.
> 
> Wrong:
> 
> Too much popcorn and too many Twizzlers at the movies. (But at least I drank a full liter of water with it!)
> 
> Not ENOUGH exercise..... with the way my weight loss has totally stalled out, obviously I need to bump up the time and intensity of my workouts.
> 
> Probably too many apples.... need to watch the carbs with those.... but they are SO GOOD right now!
> 
> Possibly not eating enough.  That would be another explaination for why my weight loss has totally stalled.
> 
> 
> And now I KNOW all the folks from the last challenge are wondering what my Aunt Ann has been up to in her weight loss (she's lost a bunch of weight and kept it off now for a long time!) and so I'll share her latest facebook inspirations quote: "I guess I don't so much mind being old, as I mind being fat and old." Benjamin Franklin
> 
> So let's all get old and thin/healthy!! *


*

Well.... you can't help getting old (the alternative isn't good!), but you can help being fat!  Love your Aunt Ann!



my3princes said:



			I hear you with the poor cell service.  Ours has gotten worse around here   I'm glad you were able to get him in though.  The OH went well.  I can't believe how tough his classes are.  His AP chem course is a college chem level   and he's only a sophmore.  He's also got AP Algebra 2.  Basically he will have all the skills for the SATs within the next couple of months.  He'll take PSATs in October.  We didn't worry about SATs at that age.  We came home and asked him if he was sure he wanted those tough classes to which he responded "not big deal"  I just hope he doesn't need much help from us    We love his US History teacher.  Very personanable and it sounds like she makes learning fun.  Of course I've always loved history.

I wonder if he is taking the same AP Chem course as DD.  Sounds like it... tough work for a sophomore!  She is also taking a college level AP Human Anatomy and Physiology and a college level AP US History..... we've got some pretty overachieving kids here, don't we!!??

DD took the PSATs last year and did incredibly well on them for having almost no warning and no prep time.  They only opened it up to sophomores at the last minute so she really had to take them "cold".  Her ranking was astonishingly good!  I can't wait to see how she does this year.  Does your DS have NECAPs coming up?  Our school makes a huge deal out of them for the Juniors, since we have been identified as a "school in need of improvement" over the past few years.  Just found out that they are cancelling all afternoon classes for juniors on the days of the NECAP tests so that the kids have time to rest and relax.  DD will be SO FLIPPING EXCITED when she hears that!!!


I'm not taking my computer this weekend so not sure when I'll pop in.  I can from my phone, but I'm hoping that the show goes well and that I don't have time.  Since all of our stores washed out in the flood, except Walmart, I'm looking forward to shopping in the evenings (starting tonight...insert evil laugh)
		
Click to expand...


Enjoy your weekend!!  Hopefully the weather will cooperate.



dumbo_buddy said:



			rain rain go away come again another day! luckily we made it to stew leonards before the downpour came. i was able to lug my groceries in without getting drenched but now it's coming down hard! so much for getting outside for a walk today. boo. 

i've been the coach for what? a couple hours? and already i've made a few bad choices  i'm going to be in trouble once the baby comes and i can't blame the ice cream i ate at 10:30am on a craving. lol!
		
Click to expand...


Raining here today and supposed to rain over and on over the next several days.  I really appreciate my TM on these kinds of days!

**************

Happy Friday evening all!

Car wash and bake sale for robotics team was a bit of a washout.  It started raining about 30 minutes into it.  We stuck it out until about 4pm and then packed it up.  We only washed about 3 cars (not including our own), but everyone was generous and we still managed to make $70.

I double-bagged the remaining fresh baked goods and will save them in my freezer for a bake sale "do-over" in the very near future.  

DH was supposed to be home by about noon but Delta oversold his connecting flight and he ended up stuck in Detroit for most of the afternoon. He finally got on the last flight out and should be landing in NH any minute now.  He was frustrated to miss the car wash and be wasting time at the airport (hopefully they had wi-fi or else he might have gone nutty).  

I've got a beautiful roast in the crockpot with lots of onions and carrots and mushrooms (and some potatoes for the kiddos).  It smells delicious and will have been on low for about 9 hours when DH finally arrives home.... it should be just perfect.  It is a rare thing for me to make, but I thought DH would appreciate it after being gone all week.... and with all of the delays and the miserable rainy day I am DOUBLE glad I made it!  I may even splurge and make a bit of gravy for it.  

I intentionally did NOT plan a workout for today, as I figured setting up the table and tent for the bake sale and all of the car washing and bucket-lugging would be my workout, but I didn't wash nearly as many cars as I thought I would.  oh well.  The ones I DID wash I did a great job on! 

Well... if I don't get a call in the next 20 minutes from DH saying that he has landed, I will have to head out to pick up DD at the Y.  He'll probably call the minute I get in the car.  He has to drive within a mile of the Y on his way home, so hopefully he will call soon.  Otherwise I've got to head out for the one hour round trip again.  

BTW, I did splurge on one VERY SMALL oatmeal cookie at the bake sale.  I felt so bad for DS's girlfriend (who is also on the robotics team).... she made all of these adorable cookies and there was NO ONE to sell them to!  So I bought a few for DS and one for myself.... but I SWEAR it was really small.... maybe silver dollar size.  

I was going to soothe myself with a dip in the hot tub, but I don't want to get all relaxed and then find out I gotta get dressed and head out again, so I'm waiting to hear from DH.  And we haven't watched this week's Survivor yet either.... also waiting for DH to get home so that we could watch it together.  So that will be our post-dinner entertainment.  Then we will ALL want to head to bed early.... DD and I are out the door at 5:15 tomorrow morning for swim practice and then straight to DS's soccer game, which is a crazy 75+ minutes away!!

TTYL......................P*


----------



## trinaweena

I did not get as much accomplished today as i had hoped i would.  I did make quiche and portioned it out and froze it so i would actually get to you know..enjoy it. I had a piece and it was really good! I also planned on making my meals for the week but i only got as far as planning them. That's something at least.  I had also wanted to go through and figure out all my calories ahead of time but that didn't happen either. I hope to at least do this the night before so I don't have to worry about what i'm eating during the day.  I'd really like to be better at tracking my food this week and its back to the gym after a week of slacking. 

I just got home from work where i was shopping not working. Like three times a year they give us 30% off so I stock up, but I spent way more than i thought i was going to. Not happy about it since i have no money. For dinner I made sweet potato fries, frozen veggies, and some chicken with teriayki sauce. All i really wanted was sweet potato fries, it took me like ten minutes to come up with a protein.

A friend of mine, who is very very large, told me that she is going on something called the 17 Day Diet. Has anyone ever heard of that?  Like i said she is very large and does not eat well and i wish i could tell her how to eat healthy, not just go on a fad diet but i know she won't listen, and i don't want to come across as pushy.

Despite my week I was still down two pounds which seems so strange to me but im not questioning it.  I still need to do homework tonight and I'm not feeling it. Also i skipped yoga this morning in favor of sleeping in. I feel guilty but i really needed to sleep. I think i would have gotten more done today if i had gone but i cant dwell on that


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> Glee was a let down...i cant decide if im outgrowing the show or what but its not doing it for me.



This is how I feel right now too. I think it just got really weird, dumb, predictable, drama filled, etc in the last two years.



dumbo_buddy said:


> like i said before, i think getting the exercise in is just as important as getting the eating right. i find that with the good exercise routine, the eating will fall into place. keep it up! also, i'm VERY impressed at your ability to only eat half a bagel! me? i have a hard time not eating TWO bagels!!



Yeah, I find that exercising makes me want to eat more healthy. Lol the bagels are in the freezer and partially pre-cut, so I just grab half of one and I'm all set.

*Deb and Pamela*, good for your kids for taking AP courses! I took 4 in high school (World History in 10th grade, US History in 11th, English Lit and Physics B in 12th grade, plus my senior year spanish class was through a local college) and they are the reason I am graduating a year early now. $400 vs. $20,000? No comparison. 

**********
Despite my best efforts, things did not go as planned today. I had worked in a white vegetable pizza and a small frozen yogurt from the dining hall. When I got there, the yogurt machine was broken and they didn't have oil for the pizza.  So I got a flatbread with mushrooms, tomatos, and olives and normal sauce, and then got a donut from WalMart-same number of points as the yogurt. Then, I planned on making tilapia for dinner, but I bought the frozen kind and the package said it should thaw overnight in the refrigerator, so instead I had a Lean Cusine pizza. I also didn't make it to Zumba; I was so tired that I just fell asleep for an hour.


----------



## cclovesdis

bellebookworm9 said:


> *Deb and Pamela*, good for your kids for taking AP courses! I took 4 in high school (World History in 10th grade, US History in 11th, English Lit and Physics B in 12th grade, plus my senior year spanish class was through a local college) and they are the reason I am graduating a year early now. $400 vs. $20,000? No comparison.



My senior year French class was through UCONN. My parents paid $30 for 6 college credits! I finished 4 years of undergrad with a B.A. and a B.S. 150 credits. My friends thought I was nuts, but looking back, it wasn't that bad. I got a 3.85 GPA the semester I took 21 credits. That was my best semester at the time! AP classes are definitely worth it! 




Well, I don't have much to say about the week. It was good, but not great, bad, but not terrible, pretty much somewhere around okay. It's more like it averaged out okay. Oh well, what's the expression? Live and learn. Time to move on and have a better day tomorrow. The good part: my eating stayed in check throughout today's stress. Definite progress!

I am exhausted, so I am off to bed.

Dona: I can't believe what you are expected to do during your prep time. We had to fill out this behavior report card one quarter and our union decided that took too long and fought for us. We didn't have to fill it out again. Hope things get better.


----------



## elanorasmom

Hi there,

I've been lurking but not posting.  I'm trying to get more comfortable posting  regularly - I've always had jobs that require a lot of talking but this is new format for me. 

Thanks to the coaches! It is wonderful to have such encouragement and feedback for this sometimes a difficult journey. 

What I have done RIGHT this week:
-worked out. We have gone through some major changes in my house this year. My mom has moved in, I left a job in which I worked from home and am starting an apprenticeship, my three year old is starting dance and gymnastics and we are selling our house. Needless to say, my schedule has been out of whack for the beginning of the year and I feel like I am finally back to making sure I make time to go to the gym. 
- Staying under my 1600 calorie limit and tracking my food. I use MyPlate to track my food.

What I have done WRONG:
- Not always saying no to food. I cook dinner for my husband, daughter and my mom. I'm the only vegetarian and the only one trying to lose weight. Today I made new red potatoes - tossed in EVOO w/ salt and pepper and roasted in the oven. They are my favorite - and as much as I try to have a small portion, I ended adding a few more and a few more to my plate. It is not terrible, but needless calories and carbs.

I've been toying with getting a food scale but I haven't yet. I think it might help with my accountability. 

Jennifer


----------



## jillbur

trinaweena said:


> A friend of mine, who is very very large, told me that she is going on something called the 17 Day Diet. Has anyone ever heard of that?  Like i said she is very large and does not eat well and i wish i could tell her how to eat healthy, not just go on a fad diet but i know she won't listen, and i don't want to come across as pushy.



My sister tried this diet. She kept saying, "I can do anything for 17 days." Well, apparently she can't lol. She lasted about 5-7 days. You do 3 phases for 17 days each. If you don't hit your goal weight in those 3 phases, you start all over with phase one. It's very restrictive to start. I think the only protein you can eat is turkey breast, egg whites, and fish. I can't remember if you can have chicken, but I am almost positive there is no beef or pork. And it is very limited on carbs. With each phase, you add a little more. 

My brother-in-law worked with someone who did it and lost lots. She absolutely loved it. But my sister got sick of the same foods over & over in just the 1st week. Plus, she's not a big fish lover. I know it was featured on Dr. Oz and Dr. Phil. You can look up clips from those shows and see the results of the people who tried it for the shows. They lost a lot. 

I dislike "diets" but following a lower calorie plan and focusing on healthy proteins and carbs (fruit) is the basics, I believe. Good luck to her!


----------



## ougrad86

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?
> *


*


What I have done right is for the most part stayed on plan in terms of food (except for one day when I overdid a bit) - have not overused on my extra weekly allowance for points (which I had always had problems with before), have not gone way over every day and been very, very good when treats offered at work (my workplace loves food).

What I have done wrong is not started exercising yet.  I have done a few walks, but not enough to make an impact.  I have decided to set up my space in front of the Wii this weekend, and will probably begin on Monday, when I adjust my schedule.  It'll get even easier to exercise when DS starts track, I'll have time after his school day once I get back from work.  And start walking at work as well, weather permitting.*


----------



## trinaweena

jillbur said:


> My sister tried this diet. She kept saying, "I can do anything for 17 days." Well, apparently she can't lol. She lasted about 5-7 days. You do 3 phases for 17 days each. If you don't hit your goal weight in those 3 phases, you start all over with phase one. It's very restrictive to start. I think the only protein you can eat is turkey breast, egg whites, and fish. I can't remember if you can have chicken, but I am almost positive there is no beef or pork. And it is very limited on carbs. With each phase, you add a little more.
> 
> My brother-in-law worked with someone who did it and lost lots. She absolutely loved it. But my sister got sick of the same foods over & over in just the 1st week. Plus, she's not a big fish lover. I know it was featured on Dr. Oz and Dr. Phil. You can look up clips from those shows and see the results of the people who tried it for the shows. They lost a lot.
> 
> I dislike "diets" but following a lower calorie plan and focusing on healthy proteins and carbs (fruit) is the basics, I believe. Good luck to her!



It sounds like it could work in theory, but I know her! There is no way she could stick with this. We used to work together and this is someone who would get taco bell for dinner every day and once told me that counting calories didn't help you lose weight. I'm glad she's awknowledging that her weight is not healthy for her, because thats always bothered me.  I hope this is her making a commitment to losing weight and not just trying some thing she thinks might work, because thats they type of person she is. 

------------
I should be sleeping. We are going early to the Big E tomorrow (in the rain) but i don't feel tired enough yet so i'm going to go watch The biggest Loser, missed the premiere and then try again.

Bought an eggplant at the farmer's market. Never cooked an eggplant in my life, any healthy recipe suggestions??


----------



## mamacate

Have fun at the big e!  We are just up the road in Northampton.  If you like hummus, try making babaganouj.  Super easy.  Just roast the heck out of the eggplNt in the oven, then scrape the inside into a blender with garlic, olive oil, and tahineh (sesame butter). Eat like hummus.  If you want a nice late summer healthy dish, you can also make ratatouille with your eggplant and some tomatoes, onions, garlic, and squash (all available at new England farmers markets right now).  Serve with polenta or on its own.  This is such a great time of year for veggies!

Cate


----------



## Rose&Mike

dumbo_buddy said:


> WAKE UP WAKE UP! IT'S TIME TO GET UP!!! (we watch alot of disney jr. here!)
> 
> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?
> 
> And now I KNOW all the folks from the last challenge are wondering what my Aunt Ann has been up to in her weight loss (she's lost a bunch of weight and kept it off now for a long time!) and so I'll share her latest facebook inspirations quote: "I guess I don't so much mind being old, as I mind being fat and old." Benjamin Franklin
> 
> So let's all get old and thin/healthy!! *


*
Love Aunt Ann!

Ok, what have I done right--I haven't completely fallen off the wagon, I'm not beating myself up too much, and I am taking some needed exercise breaks at an attempt to rehab my injury.

Wrong--too many empty carbs and too much exercise still despite cutting back. Which might not make sense, but some injuries just need a little rest; and I am not very good at resting.

Dona--I'm really excited for your trip.*


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. 

I was up my usual time but layed down again and fell back to sleep for almost 2 hours.  

I have been fighting a sore throat for the last week and a half.  I would have it for a couple of days and then it would go for two days and then come back.  Yesterday it started to settle in to my larynx (sorry about the spellings).  I know when it hits there I could be out of a voice for at least a week.  I was starting to lose my voice and I didn't teach yesterday because I was testing.  On my way home from school I stopped at the walk in clinic.  I have an upper resperitory infection.  I am now on 10 days of antibiotics.

QOTD   I am getting better on my eating.  I need to work on getting more exercise.  I have been getting in more steps on my pedometer which is a good thing.

I am off to take my pills and get some things done around here.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

GOOD MORNING LOSERS!! GET UP! GET OUT OF BED! it's a not-so-nice day today but let's still make it a good one. 

it's days like this (rainy, icky, dark, blah) that make me want to eat. oh, who am i kidding, i ALWAYS want to eat . i need to figure out a better alternative to eating my feelings.

*QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?

*my little guy has soccer practice today (he's 2) and we're hoping the rain will hold out for that. we also are going to try to get to one last mets game for the year. i didn't even buy tickets yet - i'm sure there aren't too many people looking to go to a met game right about now. don't worry, we'll get 'em next year. 

as i enter the last two months of my pregnancy, i'm seeing the weight go up VERY quickly. blergh. i'm up 31 lbs already and still have 9 more weeks to go. but, i've been very active this pregnancy and hope to pick it back up quickly afterwards and start my marathon training.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning fellow losers 

Just hopping on to log in weights and post a quick hello!



bellebookworm9 said:


> *Sue* (I think), when I stopped at Starbucks this morning they had the cream cheese pumpkin muffins you mentioned a while back, so I decided to try one. I don't think I'd get it again, it was really sweet.



Mmmm I'm a sweets nut. I actually found a really good and really moist pumpkin cupcake recipe last year that adds pudding to the mix for an even moister treat 



trinaweena said:


> we are going to the Big E Saturday, and ive been planning this for months and yeah im gonna eat crap and IM GONNA LOVE IT!!!!! (runs and hides)



Have fun, we went last yeat, but probably won't make it this year. Any special treats that you look forward to? My sis loves the cream puffs there. 



lisah0711 said:


> I lost 2 pounds this week and I am pleased with that.    It keeps me on track for my goals but I'm going to have to hustle a bit this week to hit that end of the month goal.



Great job 



dopey4disney said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I would love to join this challenge as a loser. I've joined in the past but haven't done very well at keeping up. I've already marked my calendar and set up reminders to help keep me on the right track.
> 
> A big THANK YOU to all the organizers and coaches who keep this going!
> 
> Christie



Welcome aboard, I replied to your pm this morning. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> [/B]my little guy has soccer practice today (he's 2) and we're hoping the rain will hold out for that. we also are going to try to get to one last mets game for the year. i didn't even buy tickets yet - i'm sure there aren't too many people looking to go to a met game right about now. don't worry, we'll get 'em next year.



How does Thomas like soccer? We're looking for sports for DS around here for that age group, but there aren't too many to pick from. Most start around 3 years old 



P.S. Keep those weigh-ins coming


----------



## trinaweena

dvccruiser76 said:


> Have fun, we went last yeat, but probably won't make it this year. Any special treats that you look forward to? My sis loves the cream puffs there.



I'm pretty sure i've been every year since i was a baby, usually multiple times. I have many treats i look foward to! Maine baked potato, tempura mushrooms, donuts, lobster bisque, oh my god so many`. We are off now!


----------



## tigger813

Morning losers!

Wouldn't you know a day I can finally sleep in and I was awake at 6:30. Had a shake this morning and finished my first bottle of water. Watched Grey's from Thursday night.

Brian is taking us all to lunch at British Beer Company. He just out of the blue last night asked if I wanted to go out to lunch. I'll probably stick to something small for supper since I'm not sure how many calories I will eat at lunch. I will probably order a spinach and wild mushroom pizza with a balsamic drizzle on top. I had some last time I went there with some local ladies and it was so yummy!

Ash and I will probably go pick up our road race numbers this afternoon so we won't have to go over as early tomorrow. I don't really feel that prepared but I know I will just do my best. Picked out a Tigger and Pooh tank top to wear as it's going to be humid tomorrow and in the upper 70s to low 80s. Gotta load up my ipod with the right music for tomorrow.

TTFN


----------



## lovehoney

mamacate said:


> Have fun at the big e!  We are just up the road in Northampton.  If you like hummus, try making babaganouj.  Super easy.  Just roast the heck out of the eggplNt in the oven, then scrape the inside into a blender with garlic, olive oil, and tahineh (sesame butter). Eat like hummus.  If you want a nice late summer healthy dish, you can also make ratatouille with your eggplant and some tomatoes, onions, garlic, and squash (all available at new England farmers markets right now).  Serve with polenta or on its own.  This is such a great time of year for veggies!
> 
> Cate



I love babaganoush.  They serve it a Mediterranean restaurant near me.  My only problem is eating it with too much fresh pita bread.  I think I will have to make it at home and serve it with cut vegetables.


----------



## lovehoney

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?



 I am the worst kind of emotional eater.  I eat for any emotion. If I'm sad, I eat for comfort;  happy, time to celebrate with food; angry, i tear into my food.

My sister and I were talking about this yesterday.  We need to figure out another way to address our emotions.  It really helps that I track my food.  It just makes me more aware of what is going in my mouth.


----------



## kollerbear

trinaweena said:


> It sounds like it could work in theory, but I know her! There is no way she could stick with this... I hope this is her making a commitment to losing weight and not just trying some thing she thinks might work, because thats they type of person she is.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Bought an eggplant at the farmer's market. Never cooked an eggplant in my life, any healthy recipe suggestions??



Good luck to your friend-- it's really hard to watch it when friends and relatives can be so self-destructive. I think the best thing is to just support her in whatever choices she's making for herself-- and try to offer snippets of education along the way. If you model making healthy choices and have some success yourself, she'll know who to ask when she's really ready to make the kind of commitment that we know is necessary to sustain weight loss.

Eggplant used to really scare me, because--if it's a full-sized eggplant (as opposed to a smaller variety like Japanese or Holland)-- you should slice it and salt the slices and let them sit for about half an hour to get out the excess water and to make them less bitter. (Anyone more experienced with eggplant than me feel free to correct! I don't believe this is as necessary when you cook it in stews, like with ratatouille?) Then you can wipe away the excess salt and water with a paper towel. If you want to give eggplant parm a try, eDiets had a recipe that just used egg whites + 1 yolk as the base, and a nice thin layer of panko, oregano, salt, and pepper for maximum crunch but minimum calories. I was even able to find whole wheat panko. Then, spray it lightly with olive oil cooking spray and put it in the oven in a single layer to crisp, flipping halfway through. Then, I made a sauce that was about 50% tomato sauce and 50% frozen spinach with added garlic. I served this over about 1 oz. dry of whole wheat spaghetti and added some grated parmesan. It was probably about 25% pasta and 75% eggplant, but it was yummy and did definitely get that craving out of my system!



buzz5985 said:


> My DS gave me an insulated cup for my birthday.  There is an outline of Minnie on it and it says "If you can dream it, you can do it".  So I have been using that.
> 
> You should post more often!!!  I remember an old WW instructor that would say - when you said I only lost such and such - well 1/2 pound is equal to 2 sticks of butter!!!!



I like that mantra, thanks Janis! The bit about 2 sticks of butter was shocking to me, but what a neat thing to bear in mind...



bellebookworm9 said:


> *When I stopped at Starbucks this morning they had the cream cheese pumpkin muffins you mentioned a while back, so I decided to try one. I don't think I'd get it again, it was really sweet.*


*

Hahah... oh yeah, these things taste pretty gross once you've been eating healthfully for a while. I used to work at Starbucks, and man, I LOVED these. That is, before you slowly and steadily start to hate EVERYTHING in the pastry case. The day I was craving one I was actually pretty proud-- I got one, cut it in half, and saved the other half for my BF... I stayed on plan for the day calorie-wise. And yeah--it was good, but it tasted like a cupcake to me. I have not craved it since!



trinaweena said:



			I will def post some dog pictures, my dogs are great at posing and at costumes! Just wait till Halloween! And I will probably save it since im broke as poo right now, and then forget about it and it will be a nice surprise when i remember! 

we are going to the Big E Saturday, and ive been planning this for months and yeah im gonna eat crap and IM GONNA LOVE IT!!!!! (runs and hides)
		
Click to expand...


Yay! I often wish my cats were dogs, for this reason. (Oh, and the fact that whenever you take cats out of the apartment, they act like you're torturing them.)

You're hilarious! I'm glad you were able to prioritize your stats exam, and that you spoke up at work. I think you did the right thing, but I know a lot of people are scared of repercussions and weirdness at work when you stand up for yourself. I'm sure everything will be just fine, and it's worth standing up for yourself, especially when you work a tough job where you need your breaks and you need to be treated with respect by your boss. Enjoy your day at the Big E!



donac said:



			I only have one thing planned for this weekend.  I have to do a religious service on Sunday at a local nursing home.  I usually just go to the service to give support and then give out communion.  The guy who usually does it died in Aug so his wife asked me if I could take over the service.  I am a little nervous since I now need to give the homily based on what I hear at church on Sunday morning.

For thos people in the north east take care it is supposed to rain this weekend and possibly flood again.  It is a good weekend to stay home and sew.
		
Click to expand...


I'm so glad you go to spend time at the nursing home, and I hope that you're feeling better in time for your service! I'm sure that you'll do great and bring a lot of comfort to some of the residents.   I'll hopefully be staying in and sewing today! What are you working on? I'm still learning, just started a few months ago and am doing simple projects. Right now I'm starting a patchwork skirt for my cousin's daughter.



dumbo_buddy said:



QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong? Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right? 

Click to expand...



What have I done RIGHT this challenge: I've been doing a really great job keeping my food to under 1500 calories a day, and I've been tracking it as well. What I've been doing WRONG: I've gotten a little slack with getting my breakfasts prepped in the morning, and have gone to Dunkin Donuts and gotten egg sandwiches and hash browns... which I've still kept within my calorie count, but it's gotten hard to keep my dinners and lunches reduced enough to make up for it. Soo... I baked some pumpkin muffins from Cooking Light this morning that I will freeze so that all i have to do is microwave for a few seconds before i leave in the morning. That plus a cube of cheese or a hard-boiled egg and some fruit will be a fast breakfast. The other BIG thing I've been doing wrong is no exercise, even though mentally I've come around to the idea that I should start being more active again. This week's healthy habit mini-challenge will be a great place to start that-- my BF and I decided to go for a jog tomorrow morning before going upstate to take care of grandma.




elanorasmom said:



			What I have done RIGHT this week:
-worked out. We have gone through some major changes in my house this year. My mom has moved in, I left a job in which I worked from home and am starting an apprenticeship, my three year old is starting dance and gymnastics and we are selling our house. Needless to say, my schedule has been out of whack for the beginning of the year and I feel like I am finally back to making sure I make time to go to the gym. 
- Staying under my 1600 calorie limit and tracking my food. I use MyPlate to track my food.

What I have done WRONG:
- Not always saying no to food. I cook dinner for my husband, daughter and my mom. I'm the only vegetarian and the only one trying to lose weight. Today I made new red potatoes - tossed in EVOO w/ salt and pepper and roasted in the oven. They are my favorite - and as much as I try to have a small portion, I ended adding a few more and a few more to my plate. It is not terrible, but needless calories and carbs.

I've been toying with getting a food scale but I haven't yet. I think it might help with my accountability. 

Jennifer
		
Click to expand...


Hi Jennifer-- I hope you post more often, but I do understand, it sounds like your life is just crazy right now. I actually had to laugh because I actually had my first day over 1500 calories (by only about 10-20 or so) because of the exact same thing-- roasted new potatoes!! They were teensy weensie little things that I put on top of  Nicoise Salad, and I just couldn't stop "testing" them... they were SO DELICIOUS. A food scale is really helpful-- I have one for baking that isn't electronic, and it works fine. It's amazing to see what 1/2 an oz. of nuts looks like, or an oz. of cheese. Sometimes I had been even underestimating. The other great thing about a scale is, if you ever bake and the weights are included in the recipe, you can just measure right into the bowl on top of all your other ingredients (if you put the bowl on the scale). It saves so much clean-up time and counter space not having to juggle measuring cups... So, it's a great thing to have.



dumbo_buddy said:



QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?


Click to expand...


I am an emotional eater-- when I get stressed out I do turn to food to try and comfort me. I've definitely noticed that this has lessened, however, since I started cooking from scratch more often and have therefore stopped keeping so many ready-to-eat foods around the house. Now when I'm going to eat something "mindless" it's either berries, veggies, a glass of milk, or a few nuts. When I'm at work, I now let going out for an iced coffee serve as my de-stresser rather than going out for a doughnut or other treat. The routine is actually what was so comforting to me, I think. 

However, there's day-to-day stress and emotions, and then there's big stuff stress and emotions. I know there is research that fats actually are calming, which is why we crave them when we're emotional? I forget where I'd read that... But when I'm REALLY stressed out in situations that I just couldn't plan for (like 4 hours of sleep last night, grandma's gotta go to the doctor today but she doesn't remember, we've got to evacuate for a hurricane...) I will buy small single servings of things while I'm out like kid's scoops of ice cream, onion rings, small-sized French fry, an individual bag of potato chips. These aren't the kinds of situations that turn into habits, I don't have any offensive foods in my house for the next day, and it allows me to stop thinking about whatever I'm craving and move on with my life to the things I really need to deal with. Oh--and of course I'll write them down. None of the things I've listed, surprisingly, have busted my calories for the day... usually those days are so crazy, I don't get 3 square meals, anyway  

So of course the ultimate strategy for minimizing stress eating has been making decisions that allow me to have a more structured, plan-able life, with as few of the days above as possible. I just don't try to do as much as I used to-- and that has been very healthy.*


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?*



It depends. If I am _really_ upset, I don't eat anything. If I'm only mildly upset, then I eat. I'm mostly a bored eater. I do end up keeping some sweets here, because as I'm finding out, if I start craving something and I have nothing in the house, I'll just eat everything and then the craving still hasn't gone away. But I am finding that I don't mindlessly eat like I used to.

**************
Just went to yoga this morning. I liked it and plan to do it again. May look into a yoga mat; my hands and feet weren't happy with me being on the floor by the end.


----------



## donac

Kollerbear  I have been sewing since I was 10.  I am always working on something.   I have made clothes for myself and family.  I got into quilting about 20 years ago.  In the last 10 years I have been working with my son's high school theater group.  I have been working on costumes for their musicals.  I even branched out this year to work  with a local theater group and their production of Hairspray.   I have been quilting mostly by hand but am starting to work on machine quilting.  I would also like to get into making some handbag and accesories.


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> *Deb and Pamela*, good for your kids for taking AP courses! I took 4 in high school (World History in 10th grade, US History in 11th, English Lit and Physics B in 12th grade, plus my senior year spanish class was through a local college) and they are the reason I am graduating a year early now. $400 vs. $20,000? No comparison.
> 
> I hope this is a similar situation for DD. She currently is taking AP US history, AP Chemistry, and AP Human Anatomy and Physiology.  She was eligible for AP Spanish 3/4, but hates Spanish and opted for the excelerated Spanish 3 instead.  And she was put into excelerated pre-calc, but invited by the professor to join the AP pre-calc class. She is really torn.... she is absolutely capable of the work in the AP pre-calc, but has heard (from friends) that the homework level is INSANE and with her other AP classes plus swim 6 days a week, she needed to make a decision that  wouldn't end up overloading her.  I was afraid if she took the AP pre-calc it would end up with EVERYTHING suffering.
> 
> **********
> Despite my best efforts, things did not go as planned today. I had worked in a white vegetable pizza and a small frozen yogurt from the dining hall. When I got there, the yogurt machine was broken and they didn't have oil for the pizza.  So I got a flatbread with mushrooms, tomatos, and olives and normal sauce, and then got a donut from WalMart-same number of points as the yogurt. Then, I planned on making tilapia for dinner, but I bought the frozen kind and the package said it should thaw overnight in the refrigerator, so instead I had a Lean Cusine pizza. I also didn't make it to Zumba; I was so tired that I just fell asleep for an hour.



I'm not surprised you needed a nap with your schedule!  Obviously your body was telling you what it needed most.... not exercise but REST!  



cclovesdis said:


> My senior year French class was through UCONN. My parents paid $30 for 6 college credits! I finished 4 years of undergrad with a B.A. and a B.S. 150 credits. My friends thought I was nuts, but looking back, it wasn't that bad. I got a 3.85 GPA the semester I took 21 credits. That was my best semester at the time! AP classes are definitely worth it!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that DD would agree with you on the weekends when she is spending 12-15 hours each day doing homework, but she knows (deep down) that it will pay off in the long run.  How did I get SO LUCKY to have such a smart and MOTIVATED child???
> 
> Well, I don't have much to say about the week. It was good, but not great, bad, but not terrible, pretty much somewhere around okay. It's more like it averaged out okay. Oh well, what's the expression? Live and learn. Time to move on and have a better day tomorrow. The good part: my eating stayed in check throughout today's stress. Definite progress!
> 
> I am exhausted, so I am off to bed.
> 
> Dona: I can't believe what you are expected to do during your prep time. We had to fill out this behavior report card one quarter and our union decided that took too long and fought for us. We didn't have to fill it out again. Hope things get better.





elanorasmom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been lurking but not posting.  I'm trying to get more comfortable posting  regularly - I've always had jobs that require a lot of talking but this is new format for me.
> 
> Thanks to the coaches! It is wonderful to have such encouragement and feedback for this sometimes a difficult journey.
> 
> What I have done RIGHT this week:
> -worked out. We have gone through some major changes in my house this year. My mom has moved in, I left a job in which I worked from home and am starting an apprenticeship, my three year old is starting dance and gymnastics and we are selling our house. Needless to say, my schedule has been out of whack for the beginning of the year and I feel like I am finally back to making sure I make time to go to the gym.
> - Staying under my 1600 calorie limit and tracking my food. I use MyPlate to track my food.
> 
> What I have done WRONG:
> - Not always saying no to food. I cook dinner for my husband, daughter and my mom. I'm the only vegetarian and the only one trying to lose weight. Today I made new red potatoes - tossed in EVOO w/ salt and pepper and roasted in the oven. They are my favorite - and as much as I try to have a small portion, I ended adding a few more and a few more to my plate. It is not terrible, but needless calories and carbs.
> 
> I've been toying with getting a food scale but I haven't yet. I think it might help with my accountability.
> 
> Jennifer



Just gotta say I LOVE my food scale!  I held off buying a good one for a long time.  I limped along for years with an old cheapo Weight Watchers spring scale circa 1993.  But I asked for a good digital scale a few years ago for my birthday and I use it DAILY!  I weigh nearly everything!  It is so much more accurate and easy to weigh out 28 grams of shredded cheese or 115 grams of cottage cheese.... or whatever!  I sometimes even put my whole dinner plate on the scale, tare it out to zero, and weigh my meat portion directly onto my dinner plate.  The family is used to seeing it next to my spot on at the dinner table, but it does have a home in the napkin drawer.  

It was $50 at Target..... pricey to my thinking, but worth every penny!




Rose&Mike said:


> Love Aunt Ann!
> 
> Ok, what have I done right--I haven't completely fallen off the wagon, I'm not beating myself up too much, and I am taking some needed exercise breaks at an attempt to rehab my injury.
> 
> Wrong--too many empty carbs and too much exercise still despite cutting back. Which might not make sense, but some injuries just need a little rest; and I am not very good at resting.
> 
> *Dona*--I'm really excited for your trip.



Hey stranger! 



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I was up my usual time but layed down again and fell back to sleep for almost 2 hours.
> 
> I have been fighting a sore throat for the last week and a half.  I would have it for a couple of days and then it would go for two days and then come back.  Yesterday it started to settle in to my larynx (sorry about the spellings).  I know when it hits there I could be out of a voice for at least a week.  I was starting to lose my voice and I didn't teach yesterday because I was testing.  On my way home from school I stopped at the walk in clinic.  I have an upper resperitory infection.  I am now on 10 days of antibiotics.
> 
> QOTD   I am getting better on my eating.  I need to work on getting more exercise.  I have been getting in more steps on my pedometer which is a good thing.
> 
> I am off to take my pills and get some things done around here.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Obviously with the two extra hours of sleep your body was trying to tell you that it needs to rest and heal!  Hope you are feeling better!



dumbo_buddy said:


> GOOD MORNING LOSERS!! GET UP! GET OUT OF BED! it's a not-so-nice day today but let's still make it a good one.
> 
> *QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?
> 
> *


*

It has taken a very, very long time of thinking before I put something into my mouth to change my emotional eating habits.  In the early days of this part of my journey I remember reaching into the cupboard and finding a cookie in my hand practically without my even realizing it, after a particularly frustrating phone conversation with my DH.  I had to kind of "talk myself down" from eating that cookie.  I had to have an actual CONVERSATION with myself..... "why did you grab that cookie?"  "How will you feel if you eat it?"  " How will you feel  an hour after eating it?"  "Will it help solve the problem?"  

Anyhow, it took lots of those situations before I learned to stop and THINK before mindlessly eating.  It is still easy to do if I don't keep myself aware of everything I am eating.  

When DH was hospitalized last year (as some of you will remember), it was really tempting a few times to comfort eat/stress eat.  Especially when I was sitting alone  in a dark waiting room late in the evening and just feeling  and  and  .  But I kept reminding myself that when DH was better, regardless of how much better (all the way better or somewhere else), he needed me strong and healthy.... and that gaining 1 pound or 5 pounds or more wasn't going to make ME feel better.... in fact, it would definitely make me feel SO MUCH WORSE!  I had to get past the TEMPORARY good feeling of the food and onto the LONG-TERM good feeling of being slim and healthy!  But like I said.... that attitude didn't come overnight!

**************

Afternoon friends!  Kids are done with sports for the day (swim practice at 5:45 am and soccer game at 9 am).  Lunch is made, served, and cleaned up.   Dinner meat is defrosting and veggies are sliced and diced and ready to be cooked.  Now DD is doing her hair and I am going to iron her dress for tonight's Homecoming dance (she is going with a few swim friends).  And other than that I have the afternoon to myself!  Off to watch an episode of Glee with the kids and do some scrapbooking!......................P*


----------



## mackeysmom

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?



This QOTD is so timely for me  I have been struggling all week not to eat with my emotions. 

A big problem I have is that I dont really have a good emotional support system.  The people closest to me either have an attitude of dont worry, things will work out  you could get hit by a car tomorrow, enjoy today,  or  have a way of turning the conversation into a well, MY problems are worse than YOUR problems, or are downright judgmental.   

So after all this time, my defense mechanism is to keep it all in, put a big smile on my face and act like nothing is bothering me.  But this week was hard.  

I never heard back regarding the interview I went on  and since they were making their decision Monday or Tuesday, by mid-week it was clear that I didnt get the job.  This  coupled with the fact that I am just about 5 weeks away from my unemployment running out, and two more visits to the vet with Sunny Doodle   hit me like a ton of bricks.  Suddenly every little thing was setting me off.  (It didnt help that I was PMSing as well, I suppose).  

In an effort to keep my emotional binges to a minimum, I had my food journal out in the open on the kitchen table where I could see it.  That way, even if I had a binge, I would immediately write it down.  It sort of puts you back on track when you see it in black and white.  

I handled everything pretty well and stayed within my WW points every day except for yesterday.  Last night, I was just craving junk and ate anything I could find (which isnt much, because I dont keep junk in the house!)  I had a WW frozen dessert, a little bag of Pirates Booty, some Wheat Thins, a string cheese, some turkey and 2 low-fat Drakes coffee cakes.  And I washed it all down with 3 cans of Diet Coke!   But, I suppose it could have been a lot worse.  

When I weighed myself this morning, I was pleasantly surprised to see that for the week I was down 1.5 pounds.   I think that pushing myself to walk my daily 3 miles (even though I didnt feel like it and the weather was pretty crappy all week) helped out a lot.  And I have to admit, being outside does help to clear my head a little bit.

- Laura


----------



## AUdisneyDad

QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?

I am a very emotional eater, always gave been.  Some of the little things I do to help is drink a glass of water or grab a piece if fruit instead of the ice cream or chips.  

So this morning we (DW, DD3, & myself) went for a run.  The weather is great, sunny and 60.  We ran/walk 4.5 miles down a concrete/rock path along a creek.  It was beautiful and refreshing to say the least.  DD wanted out of the jogger so we let her walk a mile at the end and she kept telling us to speed up.  Nothing like a 3 yr old pushing you. 
I hope all you have a great weekend.

Tim


----------



## dumbo_buddy

dvccruiser76 said:


> How does Thomas like soccer? We're looking for sports for DS around here for that age group, but there aren't too many to pick from. Most start around 3 years old



if you can find something like soccer for dylan, i highly recommend it! look, it's not like thomas is quickly becoming the next pele at these soccer practices but he IS having fun. it takes him a little to get into it (like, he stands behind my legs for the first 10 min) but then once he let go and tried it he was saying, "more! more!" it's cute and fun. the other parents in the class are...interesting. we go to the class in westchester and of course the FIRST thing i was asked this morning was what SCHOOL thomas is going to. um, he's 2. he goes to school of mommy! and forget it when they found out we're from the bronx! 



lovehoney said:


> I am the worst kind of emotional eater.  I eat for any emotion. If I'm sad, I eat for comfort;  happy, time to celebrate with food; angry, i tear into my food.
> 
> My sister and I were talking about this yesterday.  We need to figure out another way to address our emotions.  It really helps that I track my food.  It just makes me more aware of what is going in my mouth.



i think keeping track of food is a great way to deter some of the mindless eating. it's so easy to just pop a couple cookies in my mouth. or, whatever food my son doesn't eat i wind up finishing. i mean, do i really need to eat a half eaten soggy pb&j?? no! 

finding a way to address our emotional eating is key - how can we do that??



kollerbear said:


> What have I done RIGHT this challenge: I've been doing a really great job keeping my food to under 1500 calories a day, and I've been tracking it as well. What I've been doing WRONG: I've gotten a little slack with getting my breakfasts prepped in the morning, and have gone to Dunkin Donuts and gotten egg sandwiches and hash browns... which I've still kept within my calorie count, but it's gotten hard to keep my dinners and lunches reduced enough to make up for it. Soo... I baked some pumpkin muffins from Cooking Light this morning that I will freeze so that all i have to do is microwave for a few seconds before i leave in the morning. That plus a cube of cheese or a hard-boiled egg and some fruit will be a fast breakfast. The other BIG thing I've been doing wrong is no exercise, even though mentally I've come around to the idea that I should start being more active again. This week's healthy habit mini-challenge will be a great place to start that-- my BF and I decided to go for a jog tomorrow morning before going upstate to take care of grandma.
> 
> *nice job on baking muffins in order to get your DD fix! and good job on sticking to your calorie limit! the exercise will come. you just have to make it a priority (says the pregnant lady who hasn't gone for a walk in over a week...)*
> 
> 
> I am an emotional eater-- when I get stressed out I do turn to food to try and comfort me. I've definitely noticed that this has lessened, however, since I started cooking from scratch more often and have therefore stopped keeping so many ready-to-eat foods around the house. Now when I'm going to eat something "mindless" it's either berries, veggies, a glass of milk, or a few nuts. When I'm at work, I now let going out for an iced coffee serve as my de-stresser rather than going out for a doughnut or other treat. The routine is actually what was so comforting to me, I think.
> 
> However, there's day-to-day stress and emotions, and then there's big stuff stress and emotions. I know there is research that fats actually are calming, which is why we crave them when we're emotional? I forget where I'd read that... But when I'm REALLY stressed out in situations that I just couldn't plan for (like 4 hours of sleep last night, grandma's gotta go to the doctor today but she doesn't remember, we've got to evacuate for a hurricane...) I will buy small single servings of things while I'm out like kid's scoops of ice cream, onion rings, small-sized French fry, an individual bag of potato chips. These aren't the kinds of situations that turn into habits, I don't have any offensive foods in my house for the next day, and it allows me to stop thinking about whatever I'm craving and move on with my life to the things I really need to deal with. Oh--and of course I'll write them down. None of the things I've listed, surprisingly, have busted my calories for the day... usually those days are so crazy, I don't get 3 square meals, anyway
> 
> So of course the ultimate strategy for minimizing stress eating has been making decisions that allow me to have a more structured, plan-able life, with as few of the days above as possible. I just don't try to do as much as I used to-- and that has been very healthy.



this was an excellent answer, thank you! and good tips - small servings of the bad stuff...enough to take the edge off!

oh hey, did you say you live in queens? i meant to ask you earlier but forgot. duh. my hubby is from queens - woodhaven. we lived in middle village for a while before we got married (livin' in sin baby!) and bought the house in the bx. was just on your side of the whitestone bridge today at the mets game 



bellebookworm9 said:


> It depends. If I am _really_ upset, I don't eat anything. If I'm only mildly upset, then I eat. I'm mostly a bored eater. I do end up keeping some sweets here, because as I'm finding out, if I start craving something and I have nothing in the house, I'll just eat everything and then the craving still hasn't gone away. But I am finding that I don't mindlessly eat like I used to.
> 
> **************
> Just went to yoga this morning. I liked it and plan to do it again. May look into a yoga mat; my hands and feet weren't happy with me being on the floor by the end.



bored eating. that. is. me. by the end of the day i'm so pooped that all i want to do is veg on the couch and watch tv. and darned if i don't have something to shovel in my mouth. i need to take up knitting to keep my hands busy!



pjlla said:


> I had to get past the TEMPORARY good feeling of the food and onto the LONG-TERM good feeling of being slim and healthy!  But like I said.... that attitude didn't come overnight!



this! this is an excellent way to put it. thank you. i seem to forget this all the time. when i was losing the 40 lbs that i had gained after going off birth control pills and figuring out my insulin resistance stuff, i was VERY good at making great decisions. i knew that eating the rest of the halloween candy just wasn't going to help me lose the weight. and i needed to lose weight to make my body work again. and my body needed to work again so i could have a baby. so losing that weight was almost easy. (by almost i just mean not excruciatingly painful!). so once i'm in weight loss mode again i need to remind myself that even though the garbage i want to eat when i haven't slept in days will taste good, it won't fuel my body in the long term to be able to deal with the kiddos...and not to mention won't help me in my marathon training!



mackeysmom said:


> This QOTD is so timely for me  I have been struggling all week not to eat with my emotions.
> 
> A big problem I have is that I dont really have a good emotional support system.  The people closest to me either have an attitude of dont worry, things will work out  you could get hit by a car tomorrow, enjoy today,  or  have a way of turning the conversation into a well, MY problems are worse than YOUR problems, or are downright judgmental.
> 
> So after all this time, my defense mechanism is to keep it all in, put a big smile on my face and act like nothing is bothering me.  But this week was hard.
> 
> I never heard back regarding the interview I went on  and since they were making their decision Monday or Tuesday, by mid-week it was clear that I didnt get the job.  This  coupled with the fact that I am just about 5 weeks away from my unemployment running out, and two more visits to the vet with Sunny Doodle   hit me like a ton of bricks.  Suddenly every little thing was setting me off.  (It didnt help that I was PMSing as well, I suppose).
> 
> In an effort to keep my emotional binges to a minimum, I had my food journal out in the open on the kitchen table where I could see it.  That way, even if I had a binge, I would immediately write it down.  It sort of puts you back on track when you see it in black and white.
> 
> I handled everything pretty well and stayed within my WW points every day except for yesterday.  Last night, I was just craving junk and ate anything I could find (which isnt much, because I dont keep junk in the house!)  I had a WW frozen dessert, a little bag of Pirates Booty, some Wheat Thins, a string cheese, some turkey and 2 low-fat Drakes coffee cakes.  And I washed it all down with 3 cans of Diet Coke!   But, I suppose it could have been a lot worse.
> 
> When I weighed myself this morning, I was pleasantly surprised to see that for the week I was down 1.5 pounds.   I think that pushing myself to walk my daily 3 miles (even though I didnt feel like it and the weather was pretty crappy all week) helped out a lot.  And I have to admit, being outside does help to clear my head a little bit.
> 
> - Laura



ugh, i can feel the stress coming from your words,  i'm sorry you don't feel like you're getting the support you need. it is SO hard to try to get a little help and support and the person you turn to decides to make it all about them. i think we ALL have those people in our lives! 

we are here to support you laura! you can count on us! 

what line of business are you in? how far out on the island are you? DH and i have some pretty good headhunters. maybe we can help?



AUdisneyDad said:


> QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?
> 
> I am a very emotional eater, always gave been.  Some of the little things I do to help is drink a glass of water or grab a piece if fruit instead of the ice cream or chips.
> 
> So this morning we (DW, DD3, & myself) went for a run.  The weather is great, sunny and 60.  We ran/walk 4.5 miles down a concrete/rock path along a creek.  It was beautiful and refreshing to say the least.  DD wanted out of the jogger so we let her walk a mile at the end and she kept telling us to speed up.  Nothing like a 3 yr old pushing you.
> I hope all you have a great weekend.
> 
> Tim



nice job on the run tim! i'd love for my kiddos to get into it once they are old enough. they have so much energy and maybe they can push me to run harder!

********************

ok friends, so what did we learn from the QOTD? first off, most of us turn to food in times of, well, let's just say we turn to food...alot. and that's why we're fat (sorry to offend but this is coaching reality check time, right??). we need to figure out some ways to deal with our emotional eating. we got some good tips on here! some of them:

1)think before you eat!
2)write down everything you eat when you go on those emotional binges
3)find something else to do instead of eat - knit? (lol)
4)if you have to grab for something, grab for something healthy like a piece of fruit
5)not having junk in the house means you can't eat it!
6)if you have to have something, make it a mini portion!
7)think first: nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!

those were some of the tips we got today. all a great! and you know what else helps? posting on the DIS! if you're typing, you can't eat!


----------



## ougrad86

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?
> *


*

I do not think I am an emotional eater unless bored is an emotion.  I usually eat when I am hungry, craving something or bored.  When stressed, my stomach is usually too twisted in knots to eat.  When insanely busy at work, I forget to eat!

The other day I mindlessly ate some candy still at my desk - I was bored with what I was doing at the time, and wasn't really thinking about it.  But I tend to get a little obsessive with losing weight, as well as announcing it to my family, friends and coworkers, so everyone is watching and helping me keep in check!

Having WW always available on my computer or my phone, I am conditioned to figure out points of items I eat before I eat them (usually).

Carol*


----------



## jillbur

*QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?*


Unfortunately, I am an emotional eater. And, it's mainly when I am stressed. On the other hand, my husband eats when he's bored and watching tv at night, but don't get me started on the fact that he can eat a whole pizza and a bag of Doritos and lose 2 pounds! But, I'm not bitter...

Things that help me are not keeping too much junk food in the house (there's some for the rest of my family), counting calories (do I want to waste 150 calories on that?), or finding something else to do (housework, read, play with the kids, go for a walk). 

I am also working on reducing my stress level. I get so stressed and anxious about the smallest things and I am starting to see a little anxiety in my DS8 
  Hopefully, I can find better ways of dealing with it so I can set a good example for him and he won't sense when I am stressed/anxious. I am hoping to get into yoga and am looking for a good dvd. Between running, weights, and trying to start yoga and maybe Zumba, I am hoping it helps!

Jill


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD...Emotional eating

This is me.  I used to be controled wit cravings.  I think one of my migraine meds has helped .  Any stress and i would want carbs and sugar-looking for that seratonin .  I try more regular exercise and more veggies,fuit,nuts...


----------



## my3princes

Qotd:  I do stress eat.  I've gained 20 lbs in the last. Year to prove it.  Switching jobs 3 time is stressful.  I need to do so one more time as my current job ends on May 7.  I wa to stay at the VA and am looking for a permanent position now, but I've got. Time.


----------



## EDuke98080

tigger813 said:


> Morning losers!
> 
> Wouldn't you know a day I can finally sleep in and I was awake at 6:30. Had a shake this morning and finished my first bottle of water. Watched Grey's from Thursday night.
> 
> Brian is taking us all to lunch at British Beer Company. He just out of the blue last night asked if I wanted to go out to lunch. I'll probably stick to something small for supper since I'm not sure how many calories I will eat at lunch. I will probably order a spinach and wild mushroom pizza with a balsamic drizzle on top. I had some last time I went there with some local ladies and it was so yummy!
> 
> Ash and I will probably go pick up our road race numbers this afternoon so we won't have to go over as early tomorrow. I don't really feel that prepared but I know I will just do my best. Picked out a Tigger and Pooh tank top to wear as it's going to be humid tomorrow and in the upper 70s to low 80s. Gotta load up my ipod with the right music for tomorrow.
> 
> TTFN



Good luck with your race!


----------



## satorifound

Hi everyone.  I just wanted to let everyone participating in WIN that yesterday was our measurement day so if you want to PM me your new totals I will figure out percentages.


----------



## buzz5985

dopey4disney said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I would love to join this challenge as a loser. I've joined in the past but haven't done very well at keeping up. I've already marked my calendar and set up reminders to help keep me on the right track.
> 
> A big THANK YOU to all the organizers and coaches who keep this going!
> 
> Christie



Welcome!!!  Send your starting weight to Dvccruiser76.  

Don't be shy - post often.

Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

satorifound said:


> Hi everyone.  I just wanted to let everyone participating in WIN that yesterday was our measurement day so if you want to PM me your new totals I will figure out percentages.



Sacha, I just went back and checked and both posts (yours and Janis') said that the next date was September 30th.  Is that schedule wrong?


----------



## SettinSail

Good Morning losers!   Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

I am down another pound this week, making my total 2 pounds so far for the challenge.  I'm very pleased with that.   I am doing great on exercise, going to the Y almost daily and doing a little better with my nutrition.  The QOTD was very timely for me and I loved reading all the tips.  Yes, I am definitely an emotional eater but sadly I don't have any tips or advice to help with it!

Tracey good luck with your run today.  Lisa, your medal is gorgeous!  
Kathy, you did awesome in your half yesterday!

Our exciting news here is that we booked a Thanksgiving trip to NYC.  Yes, I know we are crazy to go when the crowds are so heavy but we are very excited about it.   We are hoping to find some undiscovered fantastic spot to watch the Macy's parade where the view is great and no one else is there  We were originally going to DRIVE up, stay with friends who live in Englewood,NJ but we changed our minds and booked airfare and hotel right on Times Square.   The hotel can be cancelled if we change our minds.   So, NYC ladies please send me any tips or ideas for fun things to do.   I don't think we will go to the Rockettes show.  There is a travelling Rockettes show in our town for 3 weeks in Nov.  DH & DS want to go see Spiderman and/or Rock of Ages.  We all want to visit Top of the Rock and the 9/11 memorial and we'll probably take a bus tour.  The Statue of Liberty is closed for a year.

Most of our boxes are unpacked or put in the attic from our recent move.  Less than 10 still remain in the bonus room, waiting to go through. The house is still very unorganized though with little piles of stuff sitting everywhere!
I have not been able to find my scale that I loved so much which is making me wonder if we are missing some other things that I don't remember
The only other thing I notice missing is a giant can of hairspray I had.

I wanted to tell all you NE ladies that I ran across a diploma for myself from "Santa's School" in Jefferson, NH.   It is not dated but must be from one of our old family vacations.  Could this be the Santa's Village you guys talked about??? 

DS returns home today from camping with his BS troop and we are just planning a relaxing day around the house.  I have a groupon for a corn maze that expires today but no one is interested!   I'm not sure if you can give those things to someone else??

Have a great day all and a great week ahead


----------



## SettinSail

Is my computer broken   I am the ONLY one to post in 10 hours

What is going on!!??


----------



## SettinSail

Oh, DH did find my scales this morning

We found 3 boxes in the attic marked "Weichnact" (Christmas) that were 
not Christmas at all.

So, good news/bad news......now 3 more boxes to go through but I am VERY happy!  Now I can start weighing in .2 increments


----------



## mikamah

SettinSail said:


> Kathy, you did awesome in your half yesterday!
> 
> Our exciting news here is that we booked a Thanksgiving trip to NYC.  Yes, I know we are crazy to go when the crowds are so heavy but we are very excited about it.   We are hoping to find some undiscovered fantastic spot to watch the Macy's parade where the view is great and no one else is there  We were originally going to DRIVE up, stay with friends who live in Englewood,NJ but we changed our minds and booked airfare and hotel right on Times Square.   The hotel can be cancelled if we change our minds.   So, NYC ladies please send me any tips or ideas for fun things to do.   I don't think we will go to the Rockettes show.  There is a travelling Rockettes show in our town for 3 weeks in Nov.  DH & DS want to go see Spiderman and/or Rock of Ages.  We all want to visit Top of the Rock and the 9/11 memorial and we'll probably take a bus tour.  The Statue of Liberty is closed for a year.


Thanks Shawn.  It went way better than I expected.  An NYC trip over thanksgiving sounds awesome.  I'm not from new york, but we stayed at the doubletree suites in Times Square when we went, and we're not big hotel type people, so my advice is to utilize the concierge of the hotel.  We made our plan to go to the museum of natural history one morning, and then leave late afternoon to do the Empire state bldg, so we stopped at the concierge at 9 am-ish to ask which trains to take, and she asked us our plans, and told us to change them, do the empire state then, and then the museum for better crowd control, and we were like the first one's up to the empire state bldg.  We just walked through what looked like miles of chains for the lines.  Don't know if the Top of the Rock is similar and quiet in the morning, but it might be good to look into.  Have fun planning.  And that does sound like it's from Santa's Village.  We've not been there before, but I htink it is in Jefferson.  How cool.




pjlla said:


> It has taken a very, very long time of thinking before I put something into my mouth to change my emotional eating habits.  In the early days of this part of my journey I remember reaching into the cupboard and finding a cookie in my hand practically without my even realizing it, after a particularly frustrating phone conversation with my DH.  I had to kind of "talk myself down" from eating that cookie.  I had to have an actual CONVERSATION with myself..... "why did you grab that cookie?"  "How will you feel if you eat it?"  " How will you feel  an hour after eating it?"  "Will it help solve the problem?"


I love this conversation with yourself, and need to do that more before I put something in my mouth.  You truly have made this a way of life, Pamela, and I love that you share all you have learned with us. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> if ok friends, so what did we learn from the QOTD? first off, most of us turn to food in times of, well, let's just say we turn to food...alot. and that's why we're fat (sorry to offend but this is coaching reality check time, right??). we need to figure out some ways to deal with our emotional eating. we got some good tips on here! some of them:
> 
> 1)think before you eat!
> 2)write down everything you eat when you go on those emotional binges
> 3)find something else to do instead of eat - knit? (lol)
> 4)if you have to grab for something, grab for something healthy like a piece of fruit
> 5)not having junk in the house means you can't eat it!
> 6)if you have to have something, make it a mini portion!
> 7)think first: nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!
> 
> those were some of the tips we got today. all a great! and you know what else helps? posting on the DIS! if you're typing, you can't eat!


  Love this list.  Now just to follow them.



jillbur said:


> I would like to add to what I have done right~I made it a personal goal to limit my spiced pumpkin coffees from Dunkin Donuts to 1 per week. I have actually only had 1 since we started the challenge!


Ooooh, I didn't know they were out again.  Love these, it's like drinking a piece of pumpkin pie. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> We're looking for sports for DS around here for that age group, but there aren't too many to pick from. Most start around 3 years old


Are you watching the rec department's website?  Michael did blast ball, i think he was 3, and they hit the ball off the tee and then run to 1st base which is a base that honks when you step on it, so they jump up and down on the base making noise.   That was his first experience with sports.  He did gymnastics as well, but i think that was 3-4.  



lisah0711 said:


> "you can always eat way more calories than you burn off through exercise."    There was a bit of "I can eat this, I did a half marathon" going on over the week-end.  The truth is that those four hours of run/walking burned a bit over 1600 calories -- something easily undone by a couple of bad choice meals.


I have that attitude right now.  Thanks for the reminder to reign it in quickly.  

Hello everyone!!

I did my half marathon yesterday, and surprised myself by doing better than I expected.  I finished just under my time from the only other half I did in disney.  I had not trained for this very well, but had committed and was mentally prepared to not finish if necessary.  I would not have continued if I was hurting too badly, but I ended up going slow and steady, walking more than running and actually enjoyed the race.  Also going into saturday they were predicting rain, so when it was not raining, that helped the attitude a lot.  I found that even though I haven't gotten out running more thatn 1-2 time a week, that still made a difference in my strength and stamina.  I'm sore and achey today, and if I had gone more, I'm sure that would be better, but if I hadn't gotten any training in, I'm sure I would not have finished.  

I do know that anything is possible, as long as you set your mind to it, and put your heart into it, you can do it.  

Have a great sunday everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

SettinSail said:


> Is my computer broken   I am the ONLY one to post in 10 hours
> 
> What is going on!!??


lol.  you posted twice while i was posting once, you posting maniac.


----------



## momofdjc

I've been missing in action again this week.  Busy week at work, then we lost internet, phone and cable Thursday afternoon until noon on Saturday.  Never had a chance to get on here on Saturday either.  DD had cheerleading and DS15 had a baseball game.  I also took DD to the mall to try and find a dress for my sister's vow renual.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right?
> 
> *



Doing right - I've been eating more fruits and veggies and until this week I had been exercising more regularly.  

Done wrong - this week I haven't exercised since Monday.  I also ate everthing in sight on Friday night.

I'm going to get back on tract starting today.



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?
> 
> *
> 
> I am an emotional eater.  I think my biggest trigger is frustration.  I'm still trying to figure out how to avoid the mindless eating.



Hope soccer went well.  It's always fun watching the little ones as they are learning a sport.  


Tracy - good luck on your 5k today.


----------



## momofdjc

SettinSail said:


> Oh, DH did find my scales this morning
> 
> We found 3 boxes in the attic marked "Weichnact" (Christmas) that were
> not Christmas at all.
> 
> So, good news/bad news......now 3 more boxes to go through but I am VERY happy!  Now I can start weighing in .2 increments



Glad you found the scales and congrats on only 3 more boxes to go through!



mikamah said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I did my half marathon yesterday, and surprised myself by doing better than I expected.  I finished just under my time from the only other half I did in disney.  I had not trained for this very well, but had committed and was mentally prepared to not finish if necessary.  I would not have continued if I was hurting too badly, but I ended up going slow and steady, walking more than running and actually enjoyed the race.  Also going into saturday they were predicting rain, so when it was not raining, that helped the attitude a lot.  I found that even though I haven't gotten out running more thatn 1-2 time a week, that still made a difference in my strength and stamina.  I'm sore and achey today, and if I had gone more, I'm sure that would be better, but if I hadn't gotten any training in, I'm sure I would not have finished.
> 
> I do know that anything is possible, as long as you set your mind to it, and put your heart into it, you can do it.
> 
> Have a great sunday everyone!!



Congrats!  You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## yulilin3

QOTD: Am I an emotional eater? 100% Yes! especially when I'm angry or upset, I try not to do it, but sometimes it's hard and I must put something in my mouth, I now reach for hard candy, like werthers originals sugar free, and that tends to work...sometimes.
Went to MNSSHP Friday, the night started a little rocky for us, my 4 year old nephew wasn't in the best of moods, and it was really crowded, I've never seen the party that crowded before, lined up for the 1st parade about 20 min. before next to Sleepy Hollow (yeah the place with the funnel cakes, not the best choice for me  ) it was delayed about 20min. because of lightning but then it started and everyone enjoyed it, my nephew's mood quickly changed for the better. Did a couple of rides, watched the Villains show and took a picture with Maleficient (my main goal) she was awesome!! Then everyone was hungry and went into Pecos Bill, I just got thekids turkey sandwich with carrots and grapes. Sat outside and watched the fireworks from there, not the best of spots but we had seen it before and it was really nice, just sitting with the family, eating and fireworks...we did trick or treating, and I don't get how people complain about the size of the bags provided, how can anyone fill them up, unless all you do is get candy all night, we hit about 6 spots and we just got it half full, not my intention to buy a ticket just to get candy, the lines were huge for it. Saw the second parade from in front of Diamond Horseshoe, and to our surprise during the parade, Woody came out (his dance party was inside) and stood behind us and watched the parade with the rest of us, it was pretty neat. Left MK around 12:15am, we had to wait for 3 ferrys to come and go before we could board, we didn't let that get us depressed or mad. Had tons of fun, I love MNSSHP. Now onto a good week


----------



## ougrad86

satorifound said:


> Hi everyone.  I just wanted to let everyone participating in WIN that yesterday was our measurement day so if you want to PM me your new totals I will figure out percentages.





bellebookworm9 said:


> Sacha, I just went back and checked and both posts (yours and Janis') said that the next date was September 30th.  Is that schedule wrong?



I was under the impression it was every two weeks so I did not even look at the date!  Just sent them in last night, which may have thrown her off!  Guess I send them in next week as well!  Maybe I will lose a little more!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Haven't had very good week. Not terribly bad, just not great. I wasn't feeling good for the last part and I quit exercising because of it. Now I need to get out there again! Too bad our Y doesn't open until 1 on Sundays--otherwise I'd be there now. May pull out a videotape (yes, that's what I said) here soon. I thought about running and was looking forward to it this morning until I woke up and could hear the wind howling. 

Gretchen, I'm with you. I think WIN is the 30th!

Kathy, Super job  I'm so proud of you for getting out there and running your 1/2!

Somebody else was running yesterday or today, too. Good Job! 

QOTDs in no particular order. I am a stress eater--and DS1 gives me lots of stress. If it's chocolate I'm after then I go for chocolate milk, if I want crunch then I try to count out one serving of nuts. But then if things are really bad I come back an hour later and count out another serving!  If I'm being good about my stress then I take a walk. Things I am doing wrong--not exercising! Things I am doing right--reading here! journaling my food. Favorite TV shows--I think I've said before I'm the only girl and the TV seems to be stuck on ESPN! I like our PBS Saturday night line up, Art Wolfe's Travels to the Edge and Globe Trekker. Sunday I like Mystery! I also like House Hunters & HH International. Can't remember any other questions off the top of my head.

Yesterday we canned peaches and today I think the pears are ready, or at least enough for a cannerful. So will probably do that this evening. This afternoon we are heading up the highway an hour or so to meet my parents. And funny thing, we'll be driving right by Ikea. Pretty sure I can make DH stop there!  Especially since our last trip he found a clock (for our new bathroom) that he liked but they were out of. I'm sure it must be in stock now!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Reenie and Shawn! Just put on my Tigger/Pooh tank top and my sneakers are laced up tightly.

Poor Ash woke up all stuffed up and sneezing. Gave her an allergy pill and a decongestant. She's finishing a big bottle of water. I'm on my 3rd bottle as it's soooo humid here today. I have my ipod loaded with tunes for the run. Hoping to just beat last year's time. We will drink a hydrating drink on the way as we are walking to the starting line. I need to fix my lunch shake right now and I'm bringing a Luna protein bar to eat as well. Brian is making red chicken curry tonight for supper or when we get home. 

Got lots of people that I'm running with today which will make it even better.  Ash and I are heading out in about 40 minutes so we can rest up and stretch first. 

Brian and Izzie will join us later on for the race. I was up almost 2 pounds this morning but I didn't exercise at all yesterday except for cleaning up the house and I ate way too much. Hoping it will come off quickly tomorrow! I'll post again after the race!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?*


*

I do emotionally eat but not as much as I used to.  Emotional eating usually is from boredom or stress.  I try very hard now to think before I eat, or even as I am eating, asking myself "am I really hungry?"  "Is this really helping?"  Sometimes I can stop something bad from happening, sometimes not.  

I think Rose was the first one to share this sparkpeople article (see I'm not the only sparker around ) but it is a good one called Tame the Emotional Eating Beast for Good http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/wellness_articles.asp?id=693



kollerbear said:



			Eggplant used to really scare me, because--if it's a full-sized eggplant (as opposed to a smaller variety like Japanese or Holland)-- you should slice it and salt the slices and let them sit for about half an hour to get out the excess water and to make them less bitter. (Anyone more experienced with eggplant than me feel free to correct! I don't believe this is as necessary when you cook it in stews, like with ratatouille?) Then you can wipe away the excess salt and water with a paper towel. If you want to give eggplant parm a try, eDiets had a recipe that just used egg whites + 1 yolk as the base, and a nice thin layer of panko, oregano, salt, and pepper for maximum crunch but minimum calories. I was even able to find whole wheat panko. Then, spray it lightly with olive oil cooking spray and put it in the oven in a single layer to crisp, flipping halfway through. Then, I made a sauce that was about 50% tomato sauce and 50% frozen spinach with added garlic. I served this over about 1 oz. dry of whole wheat spaghetti and added some grated parmesan. It was probably about 25% pasta and 75% eggplant, but it was yummy and did definitely get that craving out of my system!
		
Click to expand...


Sounds yummy!  You should post this recipe on the Biggest Loser Healthy Eating recipe thread.  



pjlla said:



			It has taken a very, very long time of thinking before I put something into my mouth to change my emotional eating habits.  In the early days of this part of my journey I remember reaching into the cupboard and finding a cookie in my hand practically without my even realizing it, after a particularly frustrating phone conversation with my DH.  I had to kind of "talk myself down" from eating that cookie.  I had to have an actual CONVERSATION with myself..... "why did you grab that cookie?"  "How will you feel if you eat it?"  " How will you feel  an hour after eating it?"  "Will it help solve the problem?"  

Anyhow, it took lots of those situations before I learned to stop and THINK before mindlessly eating.  It is still easy to do if I don't keep myself aware of everything I am eating.
		
Click to expand...


Such wise words, Pamela!  

Laura, so sorry for the tough week.    Hang in there!  And way to face the music and see it wasn't so off plan after all.



AUdisneyDad said:



			It was beautiful and refreshing to say the least.  DD wanted out of the jogger so we let her walk a mile at the end and she kept telling us to speed up.  Nothing like a 3 yr old pushing you.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like a nice pacer!  



dumbo_buddy said:



			ok friends, so what did we learn from the QOTD? first off, most of us turn to food in times of, well, let's just say we turn to food...alot. and that's why we're fat (sorry to offend but this is coaching reality check time, right??). we need to figure out some ways to deal with our emotional eating. we got some good tips on here! some of them:

1)think before you eat!
2)write down everything you eat when you go on those emotional binges
3)find something else to do instead of eat - knit? (lol)
4)if you have to grab for something, grab for something healthy like a piece of fruit
5)not having junk in the house means you can't eat it!
6)if you have to have something, make it a mini portion!
7)think first: nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!

those were some of the tips we got today. all a great! and you know what else helps? posting on the DIS! if you're typing, you can't eat!
		
Click to expand...


Oh, and don't forget Maria's great quote from her friend, "Food is fuel.  Food is not friend." 



jillbur said:



			I am also working on reducing my stress level. I get so stressed and anxious about the smallest things and I am starting to see a little anxiety in my DS8.  Hopefully, I can find better ways of dealing with it so I can set a good example for him and he won't sense when I am stressed/anxious. I am hoping to get into yoga and am looking for a good dvd. Between running, weights, and trying to start yoga and maybe Zumba, I am hoping it helps!
		
Click to expand...


Or show him how Momma takes care of herself and copes in a healthy way when the going the going gets tough.  



my3princes said:



			Qotd:  I do stress eat.  I've gained 20 lbs in the last. Year to prove it.  Switching jobs 3 time is stressful.  I need to do so one more time as my current job ends on May 7.  I wa to stay at the VA and am looking for a permanent position now, but I've got. Time.
		
Click to expand...


  You have had a tough year, Deb.  Hope that it is all smooth sailing ahead now!  



satorifound said:



			Hi everyone.  I just wanted to let everyone participating in WIN that yesterday was our measurement day so if you want to PM me your new totals I will figure out percentages.
		
Click to expand...


Sacha, we usually do measurements every three weeks.  That is what is posted on the first page of the thread, too.  Lucky you -- you get another week before we start flooding your PM box!  



SettinSail said:



			Is my computer broken   I am the ONLY one to post in 10 hours

What is going on!!??

Click to expand...


 Nope, Shawn, we are all a bunch of lazy, slug-a-beds who are just now getting over here this morning.  

Glad that you are getting to the end of your boxes.  I know that you will feel better after they are all unpacked and put away.  

Your trip to NYC sounds like fun!    I bet that you will get lots of good suggestions from our NE WISH'ers.  Too bad that the Statue of Liberty is closed.  That was one of the things that we did when we were there a few years ago.  We saw The Lion King and also the Naked Cowboy.   And the Empire State Building at night.  The Museum of Natural History was amazing but that may be too tame for your freshman.   



mikamah said:



			I do know that anything is possible, as long as you set your mind to it, and put your heart into it, you can do it.
		
Click to expand...


So true, Kathy!   Congratulations on your half!  I knew that you would .

Today we are going to the local college to see an operatic presentation of Faust.  It is in french but they will have English subtitles for the rest of us.   It is an interesting storyline.  DS has to see four musical performances this year for choir.  

We are also going to Texas Roadhouse for lunch.  It is hard to find nutritional information for the Roadhouse but luckily myfitnesspal has it.  And when I did my preplanning all I could think was .  But I've got it and was under my calories yesterday so it should work out in the long run.  

Have a great day all and enjoy your Sunday!  *


----------



## dumbo_buddy

SettinSail said:


> Our exciting news here is that we booked a Thanksgiving trip to NYC.  Yes, I know we are crazy to go when the crowds are so heavy but we are very excited about it.   We are hoping to find some undiscovered fantastic spot to watch the Macy's parade where the view is great and no one else is there  We were originally going to DRIVE up, stay with friends who live in Englewood,NJ but we changed our minds and booked airfare and hotel right on Times Square.   The hotel can be cancelled if we change our minds.   So, NYC ladies please send me any tips or ideas for fun things to do.   I don't think we will go to the Rockettes show.  There is a travelling Rockettes show in our town for 3 weeks in Nov.  DH & DS want to go see Spiderman and/or Rock of Ages.  We all want to visit Top of the Rock and the 9/11 memorial and we'll probably take a bus tour.  The Statue of Liberty is closed for a year.



shawn! now why oh why would you come to nyc on my freaking DUE DATE! lol! i'm thrilled you're coming and totally would have inserted myself into your weekend of fun! maybe we can catch up when it's closer and see where i am. i'd love to come meet you  we can talk bojangles  kathy is right in that using a concierge is very helpful - but i definitely can help you too  the rockettes? skip them. Zzzzz. from what i've heard from friends in the theater business, rock of ages is the way to go. my girlfriend works on spiderman and even SHE hates it. 
i definitely recommend the red bus tour! we've taken it a few times when we've had visitors from out of town and it's great! i could go on forever so let me know what you guys are interested in and i'll help you plan  



mikamah said:


> I did my half marathon yesterday, and surprised myself by doing better than I expected.  I finished just under my time from the only other half I did in disney.  I had not trained for this very well, but had committed and was mentally prepared to not finish if necessary.  I would not have continued if I was hurting too badly, but I ended up going slow and steady, walking more than running and actually enjoyed the race.  Also going into saturday they were predicting rain, so when it was not raining, that helped the attitude a lot.  I found that even though I haven't gotten out running more thatn 1-2 time a week, that still made a difference in my strength and stamina.  I'm sore and achey today, and if I had gone more, I'm sure that would be better, but if I hadn't gotten any training in, I'm sure I would not have finished.
> 
> I do know that anything is possible, as long as you set your mind to it, and put your heart into it, you can do it.
> 
> Have a great sunday everyone!!



kathy is the woman!!! woot!!! 



momofdjc said:


> I've been missing in action again this week.  Busy week at work, then we lost internet, phone and cable Thursday afternoon until noon on Saturday.  Never had a chance to get on here on Saturday either.  DD had cheerleading and DS15 had a baseball game.  I also took DD to the mall to try and find a dress for my sister's vow renual.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing right - I've been eating more fruits and veggies and until this week I had been exercising more regularly.
> 
> Done wrong - this week I haven't exercised since Monday.  I also ate everthing in sight on Friday night.
> 
> I'm going to get back on tract starting today.



life gets in the way of DISing sometimes, glad you're back 



yulilin3 said:


> QOTD: Am I an emotional eater? 100% Yes! especially when I'm angry or upset, I try not to do it, but sometimes it's hard and I must put something in my mouth, I now reach for hard candy, like werthers originals sugar free, and that tends to work...sometimes.
> Went to MNSSHP Friday, the night started a little rocky for us, my 4 year old nephew wasn't in the best of moods, and it was really crowded, I've never seen the party that crowded before, lined up for the 1st parade about 20 min. before next to Sleepy Hollow (yeah the place with the funnel cakes, not the best choice for me  ) it was delayed about 20min. because of lightning but then it started and everyone enjoyed it, my nephew's mood quickly changed for the better. Did a couple of rides, watched the Villains show and took a picture with Maleficient (my main goal) she was awesome!! Then everyone was hungry and went into Pecos Bill, I just got thekids turkey sandwich with carrots and grapes. Sat outside and watched the fireworks from there, not the best of spots but we had seen it before and it was really nice, just sitting with the family, eating and fireworks...we did trick or treating, and I don't get how people complain about the size of the bags provided, how can anyone fill them up, unless all you do is get candy all night, we hit about 6 spots and we just got it half full, not my intention to buy a ticket just to get candy, the lines were huge for it. Saw the second parade from in front of Diamond Horseshoe, and to our surprise during the parade, Woody came out (his dance party was inside) and stood behind us and watched the parade with the rest of us, it was pretty neat. Left MK around 12:15am, we had to wait for 3 ferrys to come and go before we could board, we didn't let that get us depressed or mad. Had tons of fun, I love MNSSHP. Now onto a good week



sounds like a fun party! we were in disney last week but didn't do the party. it's too late for our little guy and after being so hot all day i was so ready for bed by 9pm! 

having a piece of hard candy is a good idea - you're eating but can't eat too much. and you can't eat too much sugar free stuff cuz, you know, side effects 



glss1/2fll said:


> Haven't had very good week. Not terribly bad, just not great.



now i know where you get your screenname from!  hehe hope next week is better!

*****

well friends i'm totally behind today on the QOTD! had an exhausting evening and a headache all day. yuck. feeling better now though. 

*QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?

*i know our friend liesel is in hawaii right now! that sounds verrrrrrry nice right about now!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?*



Oooh ooh pick me!! We are down to *12* days! Wednesday is our double digit dance day.  I'm mentally working on the to-do list, things like "Don't forget the camera!" and "Remember to put some sunscreen in a 3oz container for the carry on". I should probably start writing this stuff down... I also need to finish working on our touring plans.

***************
I am so sore from Yoga yesterday. I don't understand, I thought kickboxing would make me hurt but it didn't.  Well, no pain, no gain, right? I'm going to the gym later to do the elliptical and some light weight stuff. Tonight is our Sunday House Dinner, and my housemate is making sping rolls. I've never had them, should be yummy.


----------



## donac

Good afternoone everyone.  Sorry I didn't get on this morning but church and the nursing home took some time and then I went grocery shopping.  Just hanging around now because we are going to the movies later.  We are going to see Lion King on the big screen.  

I had a great weigh in this week.  It was a surprise when I got on the scale and I am very happy.  I hope I can keep it up.

Kathy congrats on finishing the half.  You should be very proud of yourself.

shawn  When are you getting into NYC?  They blow up the balloons the night before in Central Park.  I have never seen it but my sister and her family went a couple of times and had fun.  Call now to get a time for the 9/11 Memorial.  YOu can't just walk in.  I agree that you should do the top of the Rock early in the day.  If not you could spend a lot of time on line.  The tree may be up in Rockerfeller Center but it will not be lit.  Try Broadway.com for tickets.  You have your choices of evening or matinee.

Belllebookworm  Yoga can be very strenous and you do ache the next day.  Next time you take a yoga class take a couple of tylenol after class to help with the ache.  Thhis is what I do after my class. I am excited about your trip coming up.  Dh wants to be in DW on his birthday, which is Halloween, the year he turns 60.  So in 4 years we will be there.  

Lisa you are braver than I am.  I can do subtitles when I am here watching tv but I don't know about in a theater. 

glass1/2fl  I have never canned anything.  I guess I have read too much about the problems and have never tried it.  My mom had a large freezer so we did a lot of freezing. 

yulilin3  that is cool about Woody joining you to watch the parade.  He is one I want to get a picture of next time we go. 

QOTD  I answered this a couple of days ago.  Next Aug 19th we will be at the BW and on the 21st we will be at BLT with MK views.  

I have not been on vacation in 2 years.  Last time I went to DW was the year I had my bunion removed.  I had the surgery 2 days after school let out.  I could get around but not very fast.  It was easier just to stay home.  I was recuperating pretty well and after about 3 weeks dh said why don't we do a few days at DW.  Within a half an hour I had the room booked with a discount and the plane booked.  We were only down there for 4 days and we took it slow.  The day we before we were supposed to leave my knee gave out on me so we spent the rest of the day at the hotel just relaxing.  I was wrapped up the next day but we still did a lot of things.  We had a great time.

Off to get ready to see the movie.  I have to make brownies tonight.  Math team tomorrow.  First meet of the season. 


Have a happy and healthy afternoon.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Friday and Saturday were not great eating days. Well Friday was dinner and beyond. Saturday was starting from lunch when my brother brought home McDonalds for lunch.  Today I started with 1/2 c quick oats w/ flax seed and a Tb of local honey. Oh and 1/2 c of blueberries on top and for once I put a little soy milk on top.  I only about 3/4 of it just got full then snacked on an apple(gala my fav) and plum and got some sunflower seeds to snack on here and there. We all love our sunflower seeds.   My bowl keeps disappearing into little hands. Sometimes I wish she hadn't figured out how to get the shell open.  She can make quite the mess with shells.  Maybe I should buy hers already shelled. 

Chicken for dinner possibly but that is still "open" not sure what spur of the moment plans we will have.

Shawn, It appears the same for me.  Nothing wrong just busy people probably.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Checking in after another not so great week.  Was doing a whole lot of running around for things and a lot of house cleaning and didn't make good choices.

I have decided to push myself back down to Phase 1 of South Beach as much as I can handle.  I have to have enough carbs (and beans don't help enough) or my body just shuts down.  But I am going to keep it as minimal as possible and focus on high protein and veggies for the next 2 weeks.  I am also going to really commit to drinking water--at least on the days I can stay near the bathroom!

Spent all day yesterday completely cleaning out my 2 pantries-- got rid of a whole lot of stuff that was out of date and/or that we were never going to eat.  Organized it so that I can find what I need.  One of the hardest things about eating well is that I have to cook so darn much-- I hate cooking!  I am sort of getting things down to a few basic quick and easy things for lunch and even breakfast to help those times.  Need to make a menu for the next few weeks today.


----------



## cclovesdis

AHHHHHHHh. I keep losing my post. It's on my end too. Not the "Poof Fairy." 

I'll go with the summary. I've had an OP weekend. Hoping to stay on this track for the next few days or so. We found out the our local Ben & Jerry's can make GF caks, so that will be my next splurge. We are planning to order one the next time my sister and BIL come for dinner.

I did some grocery shopping today. I got some great sales and we now have an even more filled freezer. It is so much cheaper to buy the "Big Buys" and it is so much easier to have an extra meat or two in the freezer for last-minute meals. Or, even the night before when having something in the freezer prevents us from having to go to the grocery store after work for only the protein. One of the previous owners built an extra bedroom, a laundry room, and a 1/2 bath onto the back our house. There is a closet in all 3 rooms, plus a small coat closet next to the bedroom. We may have lots of lines, but we don't have that many, so we use the closet in the laundry room as a pantry. We are never without side dishes, etc.

Well, I need to go finish a few odds and ends around the house. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## lovetoscrap

cclovesdis said:


> I did some grocery shopping today. I got some great sales and we now have an even more filled freezer. It is so much cheaper to buy the "Big Buys" and it is so much easier to have an extra meat or two in the freezer for last-minute meals. Or, even the night before when having something in the freezer prevents us from having to go to the grocery store after work for only the protein.



One of the greatest things we ever bought was a vacuum sealer. We go to Costco an buy all our meats in bulk and then spend an hour or so when we get home repackaging them in to individual meal sizes.  We have a full size upright freezer that we can fill and it makes it so much easier to plan meals and to make sure we have stuff for dinner.


----------



## jillbur

*QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?*

I wish I could say I have a Disney tripped planned, but I don't    But look out 2013! We'll be there!

We were at Disney Jan 30-Feb 5 and had an awesome time! My boys and I went to Topsail Island this summer with my sister's family for a week (DH couldn't go because of his school and work schedule). We've been to tons of NC and SC beaches and really enjoyed Topsail. Our house was oceanfront and beautiful. Maybe we'll go back some day, but we like to try new places (and Disney).

We are starting to plan a trip next summer to Texas (Austin) to visit family. It's a long day of flights from PA, and boy, are prices high! I keep looking all over just to compare prices so if they drop I am ready to book (even though we probably won't book until March lol). It should be a blast. We are trying to turn it into a family reunion so all my cousins (8 total-from all over the country) and my sister will be there plus my mom and aunts/uncles. Oh, and all our kids lol. We plan to go to San Antonio at least one day and who knows what else! My boys are looking forward to it and so am I! I haven't been to Texas since 1995!

Hope everyone has a great week! 

Jill


----------



## momofdjc

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?
> 
> *



We went to Branson, MO at the begining of August.  Not sure what we are doing next year.  DS15 might be going to the CABA world series next July.  We have to wait to find out what the baseball team is going to do.  If they do go to it, our vacation will be a week in Georgia.  No plans currently to go to Disney .


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shawn--what a fun trip! I have always wanted to see the parade. We went to NY when DS was a freshman in high school and had such a good time. We stayed at the double tree at times square--I think it was the double tree. We took a bus tour that showed you entertainment landmarks. It was really fun! We stopped at Rice to Riches on the tour--so good! I also highly recommend Gray's Papaya if you like hot dogs. We also took a bike tour of central park and did the empire state building and the sony museum. We took an architectural tour of Rockefeller Plaza--which was really cool. And we went to a Mets game and toured Columbia. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. We were only there 3 days but we crammed a lot into those 3 days. 

*Kathy*--I'm so proud of you!

*Tracey*--congrats on your race.

QOTD--we are going to w&d this weekend to run the race and eat some onion rings.

*****
If anyone is interested, I posted a link on my journal to what I think are the BEST veggie burgers I have ever made or had. They are black beans burgers with grated sweet potatoes in them. They froze and reheated really well.


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> Thanks Shawn.  It went way better than I expected.  An NYC trip over thanksgiving sounds awesome.  I'm not from new york, but we stayed at the doubletree suites in Times Square when we went, and we're not big hotel type people, so my advice is to utilize the concierge of the hotel.  We made our plan to go to the museum of natural history one morning, and then leave late afternoon to do the Empire state bldg, so we stopped at the concierge at 9 am-ish to ask which trains to take, and she asked us our plans, and told us to change them, do the empire state then, and then the museum for better crowd control, and we were like the first one's up to the empire state bldg.  We just walked through what looked like miles of chains for the lines.  Don't know if the Top of the Rock is similar and quiet in the morning, but it might be good to look into.  Have fun planning.  And that does sound like it's from Santa's Village.  We've not been there before, but I htink it is in Jefferson.  How cool.



We wanted to stay at Doubletree but it was WAY expensive!!  Hmm, hadn't thought about museum of natural history, they would love that, I'll put it on the list



mikamah said:


> lol.  you posted twice while i was posting once, you posting maniac.



That's me     No posting all week and 2 posts in 2 minutes



lisah0711 said:


> Nope, *Shawn,* we are all a bunch of lazy, slug-a-beds who are just now getting over here this morning.
> 
> Glad that you are getting to the end of your boxes.  I know that you will feel better after they are all unpacked and put away.
> 
> Your trip to NYC sounds like fun!    I bet that you will get lots of good suggestions from our NE WISH'ers.  Too bad that the Statue of Liberty is closed.  That was one of the things that we did when we were there a few years ago.  We saw The Lion King and also the Naked Cowboy.   And the Empire State Building at night.  The Museum of Natural History was amazing but that may be too tame for your freshman.



I think he might like the Museum.   I've had my picture taken with the Naked Cowboy but DH/DS have never been to NYC.   I've only been once when it was not Summer, and many times during the Summer months.

Hope you enjoyed your lunch and thanks for the article!



dumbo_buddy said:


> shawn! now why oh why would you come to nyc on my freaking DUE DATE! lol! i'm thrilled you're coming and totally would have inserted myself into your weekend of fun! maybe we can catch up when it's closer and see where i am. i'd love to come meet you  we can talk bojangles  kathy is right in that using a concierge is very helpful - but i definitely can help you too  the rockettes? skip them. Zzzzz. from what i've heard from friends in the theater business, rock of ages is the way to go. my girlfriend works on spiderman and even SHE hates it.
> i definitely recommend the red bus tour! we've taken it a few times when we've had visitors from out of town and it's great! i could go on forever so let me know what you guys are interested in and i'll help you plan



What was I thinking !!!???  Bad timing on my part for sure  Would love to meet you if there's any way you are up to it   Thanks for the offer to help plan, I will try not to bug you too much  I've jotted down the red bus tour and will google that for tickets.  Wish I could bring you a milkshake from Cook-Out



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?
> *


*

We're going to NEW YORK CITY




donac said:



			shawn  When are you getting into NYC?  They blow up the balloons the night before in Central Park.  I have never seen it but my sister and her family went a couple of times and had fun.  Call now to get a time for the 9/11 Memorial.  YOu can't just walk in.  I agree that you should do the top of the Rock early in the day.  If not you could spend a lot of time on line.  The tree may be up in Rockerfeller Center but it will not be lit.  Try Broadway.com for tickets.  You have your choices of evening or matinee.
		
Click to expand...


We arrive at JFK at 9 am Weds morning.  I've read mixed reviews on the balloon blow-up, heard it was awesome and heard it was very crowded and hard to exit once it's over.  You have to stand in a fenced in area?   Thanks for the tip about the 9/11 memorial, did not know that.

It is interesting to hear about your bunion surgery.  That may be in my future one day, I have a huge one but I've heard to resist surgery as long as you can.  Congrats on the great weigh-in

Gretchen, I hope you like the spring rolls.  That is a real favorite in my house.  I like the vegetarian ones and we all love the chilli sauce you dip them in

LTS, sorry you are struggling.  You are smart to re-evaluate and make changes   Good luck.

Laura, I am also sending good vibes your way  I know you are disappointed about the job but I seem to remember you saying you didn't think you would fit into that environment from what you saw so maybe it's a good thing.   I hope something perfect for you is right around the corner*


----------



## dvccruiser76

Evening everyone,
Just updating my spreadsheet and wanted to send a little reminder that you have until 8 PM tomorrow night to send in your weigh-ins.

Please keep em coming


----------



## SettinSail

jillbur said:


> My boys and I went to Topsail Island this summer with my sister's family for a week (DH couldn't go because of his school and work schedule). We've been to tons of NC and SC beaches and really enjoyed Topsail. Our house was oceanfront and beautiful. Maybe we'll go back some day, but we like to try new places (and Disney).
> Jill



We  Topsail.   One of our favorite beach destinations!



Rose&Mike said:


> Shawn--what a fun trip! I have always wanted to see the parade. We went to NY when DS was a freshman in high school and had such a good time. We stayed at the double tree at times square--I think it was the double tree. We took a bus tour that showed you entertainment landmarks. It was really fun! We stopped at Rice to Riches on the tour--so good! I also highly recommend Gray's Papaya if you like hot dogs. We also took a bike tour of central park and did the empire state building and the sony museum. We took an architectural tour of Rockefeller Plaza--which was really cool. And we went to a Mets game and toured Columbia. I'm sure I'm forgetting something. We were only there 3 days but we crammed a lot into those 3 days.



Your trip sounds great.   My DS will be the same age as yours was when you went.  He is very excited.  Like I told Kathy, we wanted to stay at DoubleTree, they had very good reviews but could not afford that at Thanksgiving.   Thanks for all the suggestions!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*shawn - *i might be able to get you into the 9/11 memorial for free. my dad works down there for the gov't and my uncle is one of the top guys in the fdny. let me see what i can do. 

*gretchen - *oooo! 12 days!!! can't wait to hear all about it!! i just came back from WDW and already i'm ready to go back! i'm sad to not be doing the marathon this year in january but i'll get 'em the following year! 

*rose - *great, now i want gray's papaya. lol! i used to go to the one on 86th and lex with my dad every weekend after gymnastics class. one time when i was in college my mom, dad, my boyfriend at the time and i went to see ringo starr and his all star band at the beacon theater. the place was full of hippies in their 50s and 60s. so we totally fit in. lol! anyway, my dad met us at our seats since he was coming from all the way downtown. he came in with his suit on and his briefcase. sat down, opened the briefcase and there were the 2-for-1 grays papaya hot dogs. lol! hey, he was hungry and didn't want to pay $10 for some popcorn at the theater. too funny.


----------



## DopeyDame

dumbo_buddy said:


> well friends i'm totally behind today on the QOTD! had an exhausting evening and a headache all day. yuck. feeling better now though.
> 
> *QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?
> 
> *i know our friend liesel is in hawaii right now! that sounds verrrrrrry nice right about now!!



Perfect QOTD for me today!  We just got back from a week in Walt Disney World on Wednesday.  It was awesome, of course.  It was my DH, 2 year old DS, parents, 2 sisters, and 2 brothers-in-law.  With 8 adults, needless to say DS was one spoiled little man.  I was also terrified there'd be all sorts of toddler or adult drama, but it was great - no meltdowns from anyone, just lots of fun family time in the happiest place on Earth.  Needless to say, it wasn't a very healthy trip, but I tried to indulge in moderation, and didn't end up gaining any weight, so I'm perfectly happy with that result.  Now it's time to really buckle down...


----------



## donac

Shawn  Bunion surgery is not what it was years ago.  Find the BEST surgeon you can afford.  I went to one who is also a runner and has done surgery on an olympic runner.  I had the surgery on Friday.  Was on crutches till Wed when he told me I could use a cane.  My toe was moving within the first few days.  I was on strong aleve (prescription strength) for 5 days and after that it was regular aleve.  My only time I was realy in pain was saturday.  The first script said every 8 hours and another one that I got at the hospital said every 6 hours.  Once I was on the 6 hours I was much better.  I did have to go to physical therapy.  I was scheduled for 10 session but that would have cut into the time we went to DW so I only went 8 but I also had full mobility by session 8.  Less than 2 months after surgery I was in DW.  The dr had approved it.  He had been to DW about 2 months before I had surgery.


----------



## SettinSail

dumbo_buddy said:


> *shawn - *i might be able to get you into the 9/11 memorial for free. my dad works down there for the gov't and my uncle is one of the top guys in the fdny. let me see what i can do.







donac said:


> Shawn  Bunion surgery is not what it was years ago.  Find the BEST surgeon you can afford.  I went to one who is also a runner and has done surgery on an olympic runner.  I had the surgery on Friday.  Was on crutches till Wed when he told me I could use a cane.  My toe was moving within the first few days.  I was on strong aleve (prescription strength) for 5 days and after that it was regular aleve.  My only time I was realy in pain was saturday.  The first script said every 8 hours and another one that I got at the hospital said every 6 hours.  Once I was on the 6 hours I was much better.  I did have to go to physical therapy.  I was scheduled for 10 session but that would have cut into the time we went to DW so I only went 8 but I also had full mobility by session 8.  Less than 2 months after surgery I was in DW.  The dr had approved it.  He had been to DW about 2 months before I had surgery.



This is very encouraging.  2 years ago I was scheduled for surgery and cancelled it.  Went for a 2nd opinion and was told I could put it off for maybe 3-5 years but continue to come in for regular evaluations.  Of course, I haven't been back since then!   Most of the time I don't have much pain with it but getting a pedi today and having it manipulated by the girl was killing me!   I just don't want to be worse off after the surgery and no longer be able to run/walk/exercise like I can now.


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> Gretchen, I hope you like the spring rolls.  That is a real favorite in my house.  I like the vegetarian ones and we all love the chilli sauce you dip them in



They were pretty good! It was certainly an experience though. I had mostly vegetables with a bit of angel hair pasta and shrimp in mine.



dumbo_buddy said:


> *gretchen - *oooo! 12 days!!! can't wait to hear all about it!! i just came back from WDW and already i'm ready to go back! i'm sad to not be doing the marathon this year in january but i'll get 'em the following year!



I'll definitely be doing both a dining report and a trip report, so keep an eye out for those!


----------



## satorifound

Last chance to get in your WIN numbers.  I am going to tally them all up tonight (Monday).  PM me your new totals.


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning  If you have the kind of day I have it is going to be a busy day. But then again it is Monday and it wouldn't be MOnday without being busy.  

First day of Math Team today.  I also have my junior field person coming in today.  What was I thinking.  I spent a couple hours last night grading my calc kids first test.  I have a couple of students who missed class on Friday coming in early this morning to make it up.  I should be interesting when I give this back today.

Off to get some things done/ 

Have a happy and healthy Monday


----------



## dumbo_buddy

MONDAY MONDAY! la laaa la la la la.

omg can we say woke up on the wrong side of the bed today? my lovely unborn child has decided to not let me sleep past 3am anymore. i get it kid, i know i will not be sleeping once you're born. so cut me some slack and let me sleep now! wah!

*QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper? 

*me? i'm a terrrrrrible sleeper. always have been. it's come to the point where my poor DH sleeps in the guest room now. he snores SO badly and i just can't sleep so i'm constantly hitting him to get him to stop and still not sleeping. so instead of neither of us sleeping at least he can get some sleep. i was on lunesta for a while long before i was pg with thomas and that seemed to help a little. but then i was pregnant, bf'ing for 20 months and then pg again so i can't take any of that. i certainly believe that if affects my weight. when i'm tired in the morning i don't think about eating a healthy breakfast. and if i skip breakfast that means i wind up binging on crap the rest of the day. another one of those vicious cycles!

have a great day everyone! let's get this week started on a healthy note! have a good breakfast! i'm having some cheerios with a banana and some grapes


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper? *



I used to require 8 hours a night, now I find I can get by on 6-7, but I try to catch up on the weekends. I've always had trouble falling asleep; when I was younger and my ADHD was sooo much worse than it is now, I was on meds to make my brain "shut off" at night so I could sleep. After that I tried melatonin for a long time, and now I take a different med, which works like a charm.


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> MONDAY MONDAY! la laaa la la la la.
> *QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper?
> *


*Oh nancy, you're cracking me up with your jokes, but I'm sure it's not a funny to you.  Maybe this baby will be one of those you hear about that sleeps through the night from day one.  But if not, I'm sure you'll figure out how to dis and feed the baby at the same time.  

I'm usually a good sleeper, and get 7-8 hours most nights.  Even if I go to bed early I tend to wake up at that 7-8 hour mark.  I agree if I'm tired, it's easier to grab something quick, rather than planning a healthy breakfast or making a good lunch to bring to work.  



dumbo_buddy said:



QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?


Click to expand...

April vacation we're planning to go to Niagara Falls.  Though my brother, sil and niece are going over MLK to orlando to do seaworld and universal, and invited us, so if the fall brings a busy time to work, and i can get some extra hours, we'll see about that, but I doubt it.  But I want to go.  Omg, here I go again.  DS has a 4 day weekend off over Veterans day, and a 3 day weekend his b-day weekend dec 4th, so I'd like to do something one of those weekends, a quick overnight trip, someplace close and cheap.  Once football season is over, I'll have more free computer time to virtual vacation plan.  



bellebookworm9 said:



Oooh ooh pick me!! We are down to 12 days! Wednesday is our double digit dance day. 

Click to expand...

Whoo hoo!!!  Love the anticipation as much as the trip. 

Good morning everyone.  THanks so much for the race congratulations.  I'm feeling pretty good today, really just a little stiff when I first get out of bed.  Back to the grind today.  We ended up going to Connors farm yesterday and doing the corn maze, which was very cool, but it was so hot here, we were sweating.  Then we got cider, and only one cider donut each.  

Sue-Have you been to connor's yet?  There's so much to do in the back of the farmhouse I bet Dylan would love it.  

Got to get back to tracking again.  I'm like a broken record, but I know it will help.  That and having not food in the house because I didn't feel like grocery shopping is helpful.  I think I'll push it off another day.  I have chicken, carrots and potatoes for dinner tonight, and ds will buy lunch tomorrow.  

Keep up the good work everyone!!*


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

So excited that I'm ahead of myself for the week already. I was up a bit yesterday but I did well with food yesterday plus running the 5K in the humidity! Just going to keep it up. I'll get in a few miles at soccer practice tonight. My thighs are aching this morning from the run yesterday but otherwise I feel great.

Brian and I are home together today. He's got to learn the morning routine with the kids for when I'm away. We're watching CSI from last week. Hoping to get some more cleaning done and maybe a nap.

QOTD: Our next family trip is PCC3.0 next June! Can't wait. 

QOTD: I try to get at least 6 hours. I got a lot Saturday night and about 7 last night.

TTFN


----------



## AUdisneyDad

dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?


Our last trip was during Labor Day weekend.  We went to Destin, FL which turned out to be when a tropical depression came through and dumped about a foot of rain.  SO we spent a fair amount of time in the condo.



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper?


I usually sleep between 5.5 to 6.5 hours a night.  I find that if I hit 6 hours I'm good for the day.  I wouldn't say I'm a good sleeper but I'm pretty close.

Tim


----------



## DopeyDame

QOTD:  I usually get 7-8 hours of sleep a night, most nights.  If not, I'm just a cranky person to be around.  I'm like a little kid.  Keep me well rested and well fed, and life is AOK.

I need a little advice - what kind of non-perishable snacks do you like that are healthy?  My biggest time of struggle with grabbing crappy food is at work.  I'm in front of the computer, get bored, so I go to our kitchen, that is conveniently stocked with soda, klondike bars, cookies, chips, etc., etc.  Not good.  So I need to start bringing in snacks for myself to just grab easily.  I know I won't be responsible or organized enough to make something for a snakc each day, so I'm trying to think of some good items I can buy a stack of and just keep in my desk drawer.  any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## JaxJags08

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper?
> 
> *



I've been really bad over the past 6 months and only get between 6-7.  I feel like I really need 8 to feel good during the day.  When I was younger (before kids) I always said I operated best on 10 hours 

I woke up early and did my 1st day of Jillian Michaels' 30 Day Shred.  It felt good to be exercising again.  Afterwards, I had a yummy breakfast of steel cut oats with fresh peaches


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper?
> *


*
 This actually does affect me!  If I am up at 7am then I am definitely going to eat more than if I sleep in until 9 or 10.  I also drink less coffee when I sleep late.

I am a sleeper-- and totally not a morning person at all!  I am not much of a night person any more either though!  If I had my way I would probably sleep until noon or later every day, but I usually make 9am my absolute have to get up time, and is about the "natural" time I wake up if no alarm is set.  I go to bed around 11:30 and usually am asleep by 12am or 12:30.  My kids school schedule is earlier now so I have actually been waking up around 6:45 and getting in the shower around 7:30-- that is really early for me!  I fall asleep pretty easy but if I am having a night where I have trouble I take a Melatonin and that usually helps.  

But, I don't sleep well at all.  I have bad allergies and even with meds and shots I am congested all night long and have been for as long as I can remember.  I usually have to get up and go to the bathroom every time I go through the sleep cycle and get to the light sleep period.  I am able to get up and get back to sleep with no problem-- a lot of times I don't even remember that I got up, but I know that it affects my sleep quality.

Quiet day today, I don't have anything on the schedule so I am going to get some house cleaning  and laundry done.  I planned about 2 weeks of meals last night so I need to finish up a grocery list and send DH after work.  I actually don't have anything on my calendar until Friday so that is why I decided to try to stick to no/low carb this week.  If I have no energy or am not feeling great I don't have to be anywhere so I can just lie down.*


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD  Sunday - trips...

You can see on my ticker I have 2 WDW trips coming!  The first is 2 nights at OKW then 4nite Dream cruise and 3 nite at BWV for F&W.  The cruise was booked May 2010 and was supposed to be for May 2011 but health problems pushed it back until now.  This has worked out well because we still got to do a land only vaca at BCV instead of cruise.  This was during the last week of F&G and Pixar weekend.  We had a great time. 
I am hoping to do the MNSSHP as well this Oct.  We haven't gone in a couple years.  

The December trip happens every year.  I love it.  We tour the hotels for the decs, the MVMCP, go see all the gingerbread houses, Osborne lights...We actually enjoy the little bit of cold weather(50's at night) we sometimes see in Orlando in Dec.

QOTD  Monday-Sleep...

I haven't gotten enough for years.  Not solid sleep anyway.  I am always the one that was up with the kids, still am at the slightest sound.  DH can sleep at the drop of a hat and sleep thru a hurricane.  I've told the DRs this and they say try this,that...and that helps but then I can't sleep without it.  Fast forward to now...meds make it so if I don't get 8/9 hours of sleep I am a groggy wreck.  I still can't get to sleep to early-the mom in me needs to make sure boys are in,then I can relax.  I sound like LTS now.  I just wake around 9 and get to sleep aroud 12/12:30.
I think sleep totally affeccts weight.  I eat more when I am tired.  I look for sugar-can't have caffine.  I have more and stronger cravings when I am tired.


----------



## lovehoney

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper? *



I  need sleep.  Somebody in my household always wakes me up too early.  I'm not sure if the dog or DS(2- next week) wakes me up more and then usually once or twice a week, ds7 wakes me up.  I usually get about 4-7 hours a night, but never restful.

 I've had 2 sleep tests, one said I had periodic limb movement and the other said I had sleep apnea.  I've tried different masks for a cpap but I just can't get used to it.  

I throw in a nap 2 or 3 times a week or I think I would just go off the deep end.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD, trips: we just got back from Seattle. No other trips are planned--until our 25th in 2012 when I'm gonna make DH take me to Disneyland!

QOTD, sleep: I'm a pretty good sleeper and usually 7 hours is perfect. I am definitely more of an early bird than DH; he is so not a morning person! But I can also be a night owl and then an early bird. That's fine for one day. You don't want to be around me if it happens two or more days in a row!

Just had a bowl of cereal after finishing my walk. Now I need to sort the laundry and get that going, plus some scrubbing before I go to work. Didn't can pears last night, so will do that after work. I've got to pick the apples from our tree sometime this week I suppose. I'll make applesauce from those and freeze it. I better get going. Only 1.5 hours until I need to be at school!


----------



## trinaweena

Well we went to the Big E on saturday and a few things happened.  Mainly, I got sick. By 2pm I was feeling sick to my stoamch. I thought it was a combination of dehydration, eating too much, and it being way too hot, but by the end of the day i realized i was also fighting off a sore throat and a cold. By the time we got home at 7 I couldn't talk. 

So basically I've been fighting off this cold since saturday. I called out of work yesterday and im going on today but i feel very light headed so i don't think im going to be working out today. I hope this cold clears up so i can get back to the gym. We did have fun at the Big E though, i just cant eat as much as i used to, and boyfriend was really great and made sure we stopped and sat every 20 minutes are so because i didn't feel good. He was very awesome about it. 

QOTD
Haha! Sleep...what is that? No really though. I suffer from chronic insomnia, which actually only affects like 11% of people. It differs from regular insomnia in that there really is not helping or no cure. I take Ambien and a benadryl every night and i get about 2-4 hours of toss and turn sleep every night and about 1 hour of sleep sleep. I also suffer from night terrors and restless leg. I don't like dreaming really, because if its not a nightmare, its very vivid and its usually exhausting.  So yeah, sleep is usually a problem for me.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Monday everyone!

I absolutely do not even have a minute today to catch up here.  Maybe tonight??  But I did want to just pop over and say hello.  Hope everyone is fine and healthy today.  I sweated out my 50 minutes on the TM today and took my shower, so I am feeling quite accomplished, considering it is a really busy day.  Four loads of laundry folded and put away (and another in the washer and dryer), dish washer and dish drainer unloaded, all beds made, DS to doctor's appointment this morning.

Coach robotics meeting 2pm, pick up DD at 3pm for 4pm doctor's appointment, DS soccer game at 5:30 pm and DD to Rainbow Girls for 6:30 pm.... and of course, DH flying out about 5pm..... busy evening!!!!  But kids' dinners are packed already, so that is a step in the right direction. 

Just need to hunt up a snack for the robotics team and pack some dinner for myself (and of course, be sure I have everything the kids need for tonight's activities in the car.... uniforms, gowns, water bottles, etc).   

I've gotta go dry my hair and try to look human again!  I'll try to pop on this evening........................P


----------



## yulilin3

QOTD: I'm a pretty good sleeper, usually down by 10:00pm and up by 7am. But if for any reason I can't fall asleep it takes me hours and sometimes a slepping pill. I usually have to take a pill once or twice a month, but I don;t make a habit of it.
On another note, just wanted to share my woo-hoo moment of the day:
In June I bought myself a 40th anniversary t-shirt knowing that I would be going to MK on Oct 1st. I bought it too small for me then, making myself have a goal to loose the weight to be able to use it. Well today I tried it on, nervous it would still not fit....and it does!! Woo-Hoo!! anyone else going to MK on Saturday?


----------



## ougrad86

Had an interesting weekend, eating wise.  Hardly ate during the day Saturday, so got Chinese.  I have a Chinese veg dish with brown sauce that I figured out ages ago is about 10 points, so got that.  Figured the sodium would put me over the edge, but the next morning my weight has dropped 3/4 pound overnight!

Sunday went out for our anniversary, and despite my best plans, ordered the wrong stuff, from potatoe pancakes to pork schnitzel and even had apple strudel for dessert.  And two glasses of wine.

Added it all up on my phone on the way home.  Using my weekly splurge points, I managed to keep within my limit just barely - used them all up.

But it was good!

However, when I checked my weight this next morning, I had gone up 2 pounds .  I figure the sodium and the wine and the sheer weight of heavy german food did me in.

So now I weigh as much as I did on Monday last week!  Am drinking lots of water today, to see if I can lose a little to enter a slightly better number on my WW site.

So nice splurge, but now back on plan!




dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?*


*

Disney or otherwise ?  Have a trip to see the families at Christmas.  First time back for Christmas in over 2 years.  When I started my new job, I lost my seniority, but now someone new started and she has local family, so it works out good!

For our next Disney, we are actually going to the Dark Side and staying at Universal.  My DS and his friend have just discovered that roller coasters aren't all that bad (thanks to weekend at Hershey where I convinced them to try the Comet, the Racer and a looping coaster).  We will visit Disney a couple of times, but since that is Spring Break, mostly stay with Universal and our FOTL pass.  Never been there when it has been crowded, I'm sure it will be an experience!



dumbo_buddy said:



QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper?

Click to expand...



I can survive on 4 hours, get by with 6, but really need 7 1/2 to feel good.  I usually manage 7, since DS is old enough to get to bed by himself (one of the good things about this age, they can take care of themselves!).  Occassionally if I am really tired and just crash early, I can get 8, but usually trying to get stuff done.  Sometimes I need to catch up, but I can't sleep in much.  I automatically wake up and unlike DH, cannot fall back asleep (he can sleep anywhere, anytime).

Carol*


----------



## SettinSail

dumbo_buddy said:


> MONDAY MONDAY! la laaa la la la la.



Can't trust that day........

(I THINK that is the next line)



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper?
> *


*

I am an EXCELLENT sleeper  I could sleep all day !   But in reality I get up at 5:30 on weekdays. I try to go to bed between 10 and 11 so I average around 6.5-7.5 a night.  I catch up on the weekends, usually sleeping in until 9 or so.   Nancy, I hope you can get in some naps-now and later



mikamah said:



			Though my brother, sil and niece are going over MLK to orlando to do seaworld and universal, and invited us, so if the fall brings a busy time to work, and i can get some extra hours, we'll see about that, but I doubt it.  But I want to go.  Omg, here I go again.  DS has a 4 day weekend off over Veterans day, and a 3 day weekend his b-day weekend dec 4th, so I'd like to do something one of those weekends, a quick overnight trip, someplace close and cheap.  Once football season is over, I'll have more free computer time to virtual vacation plan.
		
Click to expand...


Crossing my fingers you can go with your family

The last year DS played football, I had MORE free time since I could just drop him off for the practice and DH picked him up  I had those 2 hours or whatever it was all to myself

I had a groupon for a corn maze that expired yesterday.....DS & DH said it sounded "stupid" to them.  I should have tried harder to give it away and/or find out if it could be used later or by someone else...



DopeyDame said:



			I need a little advice - what kind of non-perishable snacks do you like that are healthy?  My biggest time of struggle with grabbing crappy food is at work.  I'm in front of the computer, get bored, so I go to our kitchen, that is conveniently stocked with soda, klondike bars, cookies, chips, etc., etc.  Not good.  So I need to start bringing in snacks for myself to just grab easily.  I know I won't be responsible or organized enough to make something for a snakc each day, so I'm trying to think of some good items I can buy a stack of and just keep in my desk drawer.  any thoughts?  Thanks!
		
Click to expand...


I pack a bag full of snacks every day in an insulated lunch bag and just add a sandwich on flatbread if I need to eat lunch at the office too.

I usually have a banana and string cheese every day at 9:00.  I also pack a small bag of 10 almonds, a cup of chopped veggies (usually some mixture of carrot, celery, red or green pepper and broccoli), 2 Tbl hummus, a nutrigrain or granola bar and a low fat yogurt.  Sometimes I do whole grain crackers with a laughing cow cheese wedge or peanut butter,.  I pack my snacks religiously every morning and once it's a habit it's no big deal.  My insulated lunch bag has a pouch to slip a blue ice pack in the top.  
Right now, I have also made up small bags that have 150 cals of CANDY CORN in them and I'll take one of them 1-2 times a week.  For some reason, DH bought me a huge bag of candy corn.  I used to eat tons of that stuff.  I didn't think it had many calories

I discovered Trader Joe's Tzatziki Sauce this weekend and I'm going to use that some days in place of hummus.  It's only 30 cal per 2 Tbls instead of 70-80 for the hummus



ougrad86 said:



			Sunday went out for our anniversary, and despite my best plans, ordered the wrong stuff, from potatoe pancakes to pork schnitzel and even had apple strudel for dessert.  And two glasses of wine.

However, when I checked my weight this next morning, I had gone up 2 pounds .  I figure the sodium and the wine and the sheer weight of heavy german food did me in.
		
Click to expand...


Happy Anniversary   We just moved back to the States after living in Germany 2 years and you are so right, the food is so heavy.  And, they serve you a ton of it.  Amongst my ex-pat friends, I was the only one who didn't gain weight there and that was only because I was working so hard to lose weight.  The beer was the hardest thing to avoid but the rest of the food didn't really appeal to me too much.

We did Universal for Spring Break in 2009.  It was PACKED!  But we didn't stay onsite and have the FOTL passes.  It was a last minute trip and the onsite hotels were way too expensive for us.  We visited Animal Kingdom one day and it was a great trip
**********************************************************Happy Monday everyone!
When I weighed this morning, I was down another pound  I hope it will stick around for this week's weigh-in.  I am now .4 away from losing 30 pounds and being able to update my clippie.  I've been this close before and I will be so disappointed if I don't get there this week!*


----------



## disneycr8zy

Holy Moly  - 12 pages of posts to go through!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Do you make a weekly menu? What are your favorite spices to cook with?[/COLOR][/SIZE]



Sometimes we make a weekly menu and sometimes we don't.  It really depends on how busy we are going to be for the coming week and what everyone's schedules are.  Our favorite spices are garlic, Mrs. Dash, sea salt, and some homemade spice mixtures we bought at the farmers market.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Have you ever tried a low-carb diet? Which of the TOP 10 carbohydrate sources/categories do you eat the most of?



We've never tried a no-or-low carb diet.  Thanks to a couple years in WW we do try to stay away from the simple carbs (100 calorie packs or chewy granola bars) and stick to whole grain/whole wheat complex carbs.



tigger813 said:


> FUN Question: What are your favorite tv shows this season? What new ones do you want to watch?



Mostly watch HGTV, but on regular season TV we like Castle, Grey's Anatomy, and Extreme Makeover Home Edition.  And I have no idea what new shows look good!

Thanks for being coach, I enjoyed the articles a TON !



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right? *



Done right - been consistent about exercise and tracking food.
Done wrong - eating the wrong things (I tracked them anyway).
Do better - no keeping cash or change in the office so I can't go to the snack machine!



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: are YOU an emotional eater? what do you do to avoid the pitfalls of mindless eating? any tips or tricks?*



Emotional eater:  I don't know if stress counts as emotion.  I'm a STRESS eater.  The more demands I feel, the more (and worse) I eat.

Mindless eating:  Never eat directly out of the bag/box/container - always portion out the correct amount and leave the bag/box/container in the fridge/cupboard.  No eating in front of the TV or while in the car.  Buy individual servings instead of big containers.  I know all these things, but I need to do better at them !




dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?*



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this question!

We leave for WDW in 39 days!!!

We also have a 5 night double dip on the Dream in June.  Always need something to look forward to - work towards!




dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper? *



I have good nights and bad nights.  We have two dachshunds that usually sleep with on or the other of us (usually separated).  Having to let a dog out in the middle of the night isn't great for the sleep pattern!  I sleep worse when I'm stressed out and eating badly (see above).  If I have caffeine after about 6pm then sleeping is rough.  I average about 7 hours per night but it's not always good/quality sleep.


-------------------------------------------------------

On a self-congratulatory note - we participated (and finished) a 10K (6.2M) yesterday as part of the Omaha Marathon!  Neither one of us has ever done a race before and the most I've ever done at the gym was a little over 5M - and that was on the elliptical NOT the treadmill.  My goal was to finish and I did it!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge – can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1  Congratulatons Rose&Mike!

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------56!
not reporting in for 1 week-----16
not reporting in for 2 weeks----23
not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
Excused--------------------------2
weigh ins-------------------------54
gains-----------------------------7
maintains------------------------9
losses----------------------------38
new or returning members ----2


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2!
This week’s group loss = 77.7 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.51 %  
Total group weight loss so far 134.3 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
60%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 2? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.93% - elanorasmom 
#9- 0.98% - rafikifan2911
#8- 1.05% - cclovedis 
#7- 1.25% - ougrad86 
#6 TIE- 1.36% - Buzz5985 & trinaweena 
#5- 1.50% - lovehoney 
#4- 1.85% - mamacate 
#3- 1.98% - JaxJags08 
#2- 2.50% - MinnieMouseMom
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 2 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 3.08% - donac*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations donac !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 2 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 14% complete.


aamomma  20.00
akhaloha  24.00
amoggio816  6.52
baby1disney  2.22
buzz5985  36.40
cclovesdis  40.00
ClassicPooh2  20.00
Desiree  6.67
DopeyDame  7.69
dvccruiser76  0.00
EDuke98080  0.00
elanorasmom  5.71
JacksLilWench  0.00
jaelless  0.00
jillbur  17.65
jimmduck  0.93
kollerbear  16.00
lovehoney  8.75
LoraJ 4.17
lovehoney 28.75
lovetoscrap  0.00
Michele  0.00
MickeyMagic  21.30
mom2aidanNpiper  0.00
mommyof2Pirates  0.00
pjstevens  10.42
rafikifan2911  20.00
RutgersAlum 18.33
Seashell724  1.27
SettinSail  12.90
SunnyB1066  0.00
thunderbird1  15.00
tigger813  10.24
tinkerbellfriend  10.00
trinaweena  8.50
WDWorBUST  10.00
wickeys friend  10.00
Worfiedoodles  19.00
yanni2  1.00
yulilin3  5.53
Zoesmama03 20.93


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## trinaweena

I'm annoyed that i'm sick because this makes 8 days in a row with no workout. plus im just all sniffles and headaches and having that makes my jaw hurt and now i can feel it moving into my chest and this just makes me feel more tired than usual and not wanting to plan or track meals. 

today I guess i did ok though because i did not much feel like eating, i just put in all my calories and it looks like i came in at around 900 calories today, so way under. But im not feeling very hungry, what with my head feeling so stuffed. and i can't take anything for my cold because it makes sick to my stomach. I wish i knew some natural remedies. 

i also have the problem of the skunk living in my yard, which is so not cool. not only one but two and they better not be making little skunk babies under my deck. as of right now they dogs arent allowed outside after dark without me. 

im not sure how this week will be, if im feeling any better tomorrow i might...might go to the gym and at least do strength. for now im just going to go have some tea and go to bed.


----------



## ougrad86

SettinSail said:


> Happy Anniversary   We just moved back to the States after living in Germany 2 years and you are so right, the food is so heavy.  And, they serve you a ton of it.  Amongst my ex-pat friends, I was the only one who didn't gain weight there and that was only because I was working so hard to lose weight.  The beer was the hardest thing to avoid but the rest of the food didn't really appeal to me too much.
> 
> We did Universal for Spring Break in 2009.  It was PACKED!  But we didn't stay onsite and have the FOTL passes.  It was a last minute trip and the onsite hotels were way too expensive for us.  We visited Animal Kingdom one day and it was a great trip



I remember when you mentioned your supposed Christmas boxes read Weichnact!  DH and I lived in Germany for a couple of years when he was with the Air Force.  Loved, loved, loved the German food (esp the breads), although the best Chinese food I have ever had was also there!  Not a beer fan, but liked the wines and some of the liquors.  DH however, loved the dark beers they had.  Did not have trouble with my weight then, I was working as a teacher's assistant and always moving, and much younger - that was 30 years ago!  

Looking forward to Universal, but would not try Spring Break without the FOTL passes.  I've talked to a lot of the dissers who say it is the only way to go during this time of year, and it is the only time we can spend a whole week and avoid the summer heat.  MK and HS are the two we are visiting - not too worried about HS, only a half day there, but my friend wants to stay the whole day at MK - I figure after around 11 am, it is going to be very crowded , and we can't take advantage of EMH.  So we go in early and collect FP's and ride what we can.  May just sit on Main Street and people watch instead of running like crazy from ride to ride.

Carol


----------



## elanorasmom

Hi everyone!

Not a great weekend, eating wise. On Saturday, friends brought chocolate and maple cookies from their trip to Nova Scotia. I was hoping that I would hate the maple cookies, but unfortunately, I didn't.

I didn't work out either Saturday or Sunday - although I did list "gardening" under calories burned on MyPlate. I was tired after the grass cutting, but it wasn't as rewarding as getting off the treadmill. 

*On the vacation question*: We went to visit my family in Croatia this summer for 3.5 weeks. It was a great vacation but I only ran once the whole time. However, I did seem to find time to eat a ton of pasta, popcorn, gelato and the like. 

I'm debating running the Princess half in March - so that would be a trip to Disney. Other than that, we don't have anything planned right now. 

*On the sleep question* - The actual number varies, but I don't get enough. My bed seems to be the morning meeting place for all the animals and people in the house so usually I find myself hanging on for dear life around 7 am. I also have this very bad habit of reading or surfing the internet late at night.

Great weigh-ins, everyone!! Here is to a GREAT week ahead!

Jennifer


----------



## Zoesmama03

I've been eyeing this site tonight. http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/  Some healthier dessert ideas.  The cookie dough from chickpeas sounds particularly interesting to me.


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.  

COngrats to all the winners this week.  I knew I had a good week but am happy to see how good.  I have never been on top before so this makes me very happy.  

The QOTD yesterday was about sleeping.  Thanks Setting Sail.  I had some boughts of single night insommia during the summer.  Once every couple of weeks I would wake up at midnight and be up until 2 or 3 in the morning and then crash until 6 or 7.  I usually try to get to sleep about 10 since my alarm goes off at 4:20.  This is just a habit.  If I want to work out and get some computer time I have to be up at this time.  I leave my house by 6:15 at the latest.  I like to be at my desk by 6:40.  I have students come in as early as 6:45 to make up tests or coming for extra help. 

well last night I fell asleep about 9 on the couch.  I woke up at 10 and went to bed.  At 11 I was coughing so hard I thought I was going to be sick.  I didn't but I was up until about 1.  I went back up to bed but at 4 this morning I back up coughing.  I always have this problem when  I have a cold.

I have to start letters of recommendations today.  I have a number of them so I really need to get started.  

Off to get ready for school.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congratulations to Dona!!!!!!

And of course congratulations to all our losers!


----------



## tigger813

Congrats, Dona!

Doing well this week so far! Down 2.6 so far this week and I plan on keeping it up the rest of the week. I did my menu for the rest of the week so I'm feeling good about the week. I got up and did the elliptical for 36 minutes. I had to stop as I was sweating so much. 

Most of the time, the busier I am the better I do on my diet. Also having a set schedule each day helps. Knowing that I have running around to do this afternoon means that I had to work out first thing.

Tomorrow I will get in a workout after taking Izzie to school and before her friend comes over. I'll be able to fix myself a great lunch with the other mom based on what I have. Knowing what is going to happen each day makes such a difference in my book.

Time to make Ash's breakfast and get her lunch together.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

worst coach ever yesterday! my apologies! the day got way ahead of me and i wound up doing way more than i had planned. hey, at least i didn't eat more than i had planned, right?? RIGHT??

ok so it's tuesday and on the classic rock channel that means two-for-tuesday. that translates to TWO QOTDs! yeah, you love it!

*QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )

QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?

****

*will answer now even though i promise to be on later to post more. promise!

QOTD 1: i seem to have a new go-to and it's really delicious. it's not the BEST choice but given the choice of ordering greasy takeout from the chinese or pizza place i think it's a pretty good choice. there's a great "classic stir fry sauce" that i will have to post the brand sold in the local supermarket here. i've been using that to stir fry veggies (usually in the frozen section but had fresh ones last night!) and chicken or shrimp or just veg. i used those PA Dutch wide egg noodles that are cholesterol free and very light and fluffy. cook them, mix the veggies, shrimp and noodles together with more of the sauce (so total a cup of sauce) and bam! chicken chow fun. i eat it with chop sticks which makes the food last longer and by the end of the plate i'm too lazy to eat any more.  much fresher than ordering chinese  and i can go easy on the sauce which is salty.

QOTD 2: we almost always get DH a new disney t-shirt on every trip. this last trip was the first time we didn't get one. we always look for that one cool shirt that's either an old school looking epcot one or something like that. we had a great '71 one for him but after DS puked all over me on the LAND ride and i had to get a new outfit myself we didn't really feel like clothes shopping


----------



## Worfiedoodles

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: So far this challenge, what have you done right? And what have you done wrong?* *Starting now, what will you do to make those wrong choices right? *



Right: eating lower carb for most breakfasts, lunches and afternoon snacks. Planning great exercise, and doing it when we don't have company.

Wrong: eating not so low carb after dinner and during the endless company visits (I had 2 solid weeks with 3 sets of company). Not exercising when company was here. 

Making it right: Today is my almost full-fresh start. I had to get up at 4:30 to send the last batch to the airport, so I am feeling a bit out of it and didn't workout. I am eating lower carb today, and going to bed at a decent hour. Tomorrow I will hit the TM and start a full day of back on track. 

Congrats to *Dona!* Fantastic job! You are such a great and faithful member of this community, it is fantastic to see you succeed! 

*Tracey* -- Are you ready for the Dr. Who finale? We still need to watch last week's show. All this company has put a serious crimp in our tv watching style. Did you watch Terra Nova? We tivo'd it and I hope to get to it Friday night. 

I'm going to echo *Rose* -- Congrats to all our Losers! 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?*



QOTD 1: Since it's just me, I always have a WW SmartOnes frozen dinner in the freezer for emergency nights. I also have a couple of quick and easy recipes, mostly from WW, that really only require thawing the meat/fish ahead of time. I made one of those last night, it was a taco recipe, and didn't take too long. 

QOTD 2: Oh gosh...well, I have a whole list of stuff I want to buy for our upcoming trip (10 days! I could do online check in today but I'm not going to). I will always end up with a new t-shirt (or 2) or a hoodie. I'm also looking for a new ring for my other hand, a Dooney & Bourke wristlet, a photo album, and possibly a Christmas ornament.

************
Sorry I didn't get over here last night, but I was so tired my eyes were crossing. Mondays are just such long days for me. I have a piano exam today (only four minutes long) that I feel only mildly prepared for, but I think I'll do okay.


----------



## tigger813

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tracey[/B] -- Are you ready for the Dr. Who finale? We still need to watch last week's show. All this company has put a serious crimp in our tv watching style. Did you watch Terra Nova? We tivo'd it and I hope to get to it Friday night.



We are ready for Dr. Who. Have to find time on Sunday to watch it. We have a soccer game at 1 on Sunday. We had on Terra Nova. Brian was watching it. I was busy online so I didn't pay too much attention to it. Brian said it will be interesting to see where it goes next.

QOTDpt1: Lately my go to meal is my eggplant roll ups. I could eat those every day ALL DAY! I hate to admit that last night was McDonalds. We need to figure out something else for Monday nights but it may get simpler if Ash changes dance classes. 

QOTDpt2: We usually each buy a new shirt and we are pin collectors. The kids are starting to get into the trading of pins with cast members so that's fun. I also always try and get a pair of Mickey earrings.

Time to get Izzie's snack together. She's buying lunch today so that saves me some time. I have to be at work from 9-2 and then pick Ash up at 2. Then I'll pick Izzie up at 3:15. Ash is checking out the Hip Hop class at 4:45 so Izzie and I will visit the transfer station then. I have to stop and pick up the special garbage bags we need on my way to work. When Ash's class ends we will come home and have some supper. Tonight is Open House at Izzie's school so Ash and Izzie and I will go to that as Brian is on call and then has to go into work. I will probably go to bed early tonight and read and hopefully get a good night's sleep. I may get up at 5 to work out tomorrow. 

Gotta do a quick vacuuming of the living room!

TTFN


----------



## AUdisneyDad

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?*



QQTD 1: We have two options: Option 1 is Fish Tacos (Mahi, lettuce, black beans, pico and taco bell mild sauce), Option 2 is some sort of pasta.

QQTD 2: The item(s) that I always seem to purchase are trading pins and a WDW shirt.

Hope everyone has a good day!!!

Tim


----------



## mikamah

Congratulations to all our top losers, especially number One, Dona!!! I'm so happy for you, Dona, and excited to see you as the biggest loser!! Weigh to go, girlfriend!!!


----------



## JaxJags08

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?
> 
> ****
> 
> *



QOTD1 - We always pick up a rotisserie chicken from Publix (mojo flavor) - love it!  We'll just eat that with rice and veggies.  Then we save the other half to use in a casserole for the next night.  We are guilty of stopping at McDonald's or popping in a pizza every now and then, though.

QOTD2 - I can't think of the last thing I bought for myself at Disney.  We always let our DDs pick out toys.  Maybe because we are FL residents and get to go often, but I usually don't buy any kind of souvenir for myself.  I do always buy school bread in Norway, though.  Yummy!!!!


----------



## satorifound

WIN people please take note...

Apparently I was premature in asking for measurements.  The next date was September 30th.  ACK!  I am sorry guys.  Coming back from vacation threw me off.  I could've sworn we had gone three weeks already...


----------



## elanorasmom

*QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )*

My go-to is usually pasta. I'm veg, my husband is almost pure carnivore and my daughter loves noodles with white sauce. I also LOVE pasta. I usually add veggie crumbles - Lightlife has some low fat crumbles that I am going to try next time. 

*QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?*

Two winters ago, WDW had a shop called "Tink's Treasures". Mostly fairy stuff, and a lot of it you can't get online. My daughter loves Tink and we got her the cutest short sleeve hoodie with "All you need is peace, love and pixie dust" spelled out in different colored block letters. Super cute. I was disappointed last January to find out they took it out. 

Jennifer


----------



## DopeyDame

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?
> 
> *


*

#1 Great question!  I'm already getting some good ideas (because I feel like I'm ALWAYS in a pickle for dinner ;-)  Usually my go-to desperation meal is pasta with crushed tomatos.  
#2 I pretty much always buy a t-shirt, but I also try to buy something special each trip, like a watch, a purse, etc. that I know I will actually use a lot.

this morning I was supposed to go for a 30 minute walk/run.  Alas, through a series of unfortunate events, I ended up doing 10  minutes of yoga before running out the door for work.  (Plus, I now i have a broken iPhone.)  UGH!  Maybe I'll get a real work out in this evening, but I'm not counting on it.*


----------



## lovehoney

QOTD1:  My go to meal is spaghetti and meat sauce.  I always have an extra jar of sauce and whole wheat pasta in the pantry and ground turkey in the freezer.

QOTD2: I guess a resort mug would be something I always buy.  I use them and think about Disney when I drink my coffee in the morning.  I haven't been to WDW in 4 years so I don't have any mugs left as they've all broken or worn out.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good morning (well almost afternoon)!

Slow day here for me. Carpool will bring DD15 home from band all week but I do have to pick DD11 up after a club at 4.  So I get a long quiet day.  I need to go to the grocery store and pick up some groceries that DH couldn't get at Wallyworld last night.  I was going to go first thing this morning but my first thing was late so I will probably just go before I pick DD up.  We ended up staying up late last night-- DH was watching Monday Night Football so I was exhausted when I got DD up at 6:45 this morning so I went back to sleep until 9:30.  

Funny story from last night.  DH has a "man cave" in our room over the garage.  He has his large plasma flat screen la-di-da TV up there with surround sound and he own fridge and a recliner couch.  He usually watches sports and movies up there so I don't have to watch them and I can watch my shows down stairs.  But this has also meant that we spend too much time apart so we have recently vowed to spend more time together even if it means putting up with something on TV we may not enjoy.  So he asks me as we are fixing dinner if he can watch Monday Night Football downstairs.  While I really would prefer just about anything to football I thought to myself "  He wants to spend time with me."  So I said sure.  Then after dinner as we are talking I find out that he is recording Terra Nova and something else on his DVR upstairs so he CAN'T watch the game up there and that is why he asked to watch it downstairs!!!   I actually thought it was pretty funny-- and now I can tease him about the rest of the week-- and get a night where he has to watch my shows!




dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD 1:  there's a great "classic stir fry sauce" that i will have to post the brand sold in the local supermarket here.*


*

Would love to have the brand for that!  I love to stir fry veggies, that is what I had for lunch yesterday.

We have 3 go to meals.  Hamburgers is a big one because DH buys the bags of premade frozen burgers and he and DD15 LOVE burgers.  I don't like them much but if I need something then it makes a good option.

If he is not in the mood to cook then we will sometimes do Spaghetti.  He makes homemade sauce and we freeze it so if we have some in the freezer then I will pull that out and DD or I can heat it up and make pasta.  But that doesn't really work with my low carb plan.  So sometimes if we are doing the burgers or spaghetti I will make myself something else like some soup or a salad or leftovers.

If NO ONE feels like cooking then we usually do frozen pizza.  I have some Palermo Prima Thin crust pizzas that have a very thin crust and I will throw some mushrooms and spinach on my portion if I have some.  Not the best but it works.  

And our absolute desperation meal is to order Domino's.  Another one where I usually just scrounge up something else because I really really dislike Dominos but DH and the kids love it. 


I buy a coffee mug and a Christmas Tree ornament every time we go to Disney.  Our last trip in Sept 2010 we spent almost the entire trip looking for the 2010 mug-- they were between shipments and everywhere was sold out and hadn't got new ones in.  I was so frustrated.  Finally on our last day an amazing CM at a shop on Main Street in MK went and searched the stockroom for me and managed to find one for me!  I could have kissed her!*


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD1: My go to used to be linguine, 1/2 & 1/2, mushrooms and peas, but we don't keep the 1/2&1/2 around anymore. So now it's burgers or a pizza from the freezer. One of the grocery stores nearby has chinese so we sometimes get that--and the added bonus is that even though we're "dining" I can count it as "grocery" budget. Although this month both those budgets are gone! I will have to get very creative with the pantry/freezer this week! 

QOTD2: The last 2 times (we've been 4) I've gotten earrings and love them. DH buys a pin with the year on it.

Congratulations, Losers. Super job, Dona!!! 

So far I'm not working today, which means I probably won't. So definitely should get a ton of stuff done around the house. I was ticked last night when I went to bed because the bathroom mirror was a mess; I had cleaned it that morning! Boys! grrrr I'm off to go tackle a pile of papers on the desk. Wonder what's in there?!


----------



## lovetoscrap

QUESTION about drinking water (and may be some TMI):

I always have water with me to drink-- even when not dieting I have to have water because I hate feeling thirsty, and I talk a lot so my mouth gets dry often .  But on days like today when I am really trying to get in a lot of water I find that as the day goes on I feel more and more thirsty to the point of being very uncomfortable with the dry mouth.

Also I go to the bathroom frequently anyway but of course that increases as I drink more water during the day.  But I will reach a point where usually for about an hour I am literally running to the bathroom every 5- 10 minutes.  It is like my body all the sudden decides it is time to just flush every bit of liquid out of my system.   I could probably just stay in the bathroom that entire time and be "productive".

Is this normal??  Does anyone else have these reactions to increased water consumption? 

BTW I have had my health checked up on side and down the other so there isn't anything medically wrong with me.


----------



## ougrad86

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> Spaghetti and sauce - it is also high in points, so need to cut out something if I eat this.  On days when we are fending for outselves, DH will usually cave and get DS a pizza - I don't like cheese pizza so am not tempted.  Those days I will usually eat a salad, and if really hungry, add some chicken to it.
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?
> *


*

Always a T-shirt, calendar and several pins.  Now not going until April, may need to order the calendar ahead of time!  And hoping to buy the next smaller size shirt!



lovetoscrap said:



			QUESTION about drinking water (and may be some TMI):

I always have water with me to drink-- even when not dieting I have to have water because I hate feeling thirsty, and I talk a lot so my mouth gets dry often .  But on days like today when I am really trying to get in a lot of water I find that as the day goes on I feel more and more thirsty to the point of being very uncomfortable with the dry mouth.

Also I go to the bathroom frequently anyway but of course that increases as I drink more water during the day.  But I will reach a point where usually for about an hour I am literally running to the bathroom every 5- 10 minutes.  It is like my body all the sudden decides it is time to just flush every bit of liquid out of my system.   I could probably just stay in the bathroom that entire time and be "productive".

Is this normal??  Does anyone else have these reactions to increased water consumption?
		
Click to expand...


Not to the extent where it is every 5-10 minutes, but I do run to the bathroom alot because of the amount I drink.  I drink alot of water and my mouth is dry, but I assumed it was because of a) Claritin and b) Listerine.  Both of those are supposed to be drying.  And some days I am just thirsty.  But like you, I always have water.  Kind of a pain in the parks, schlepping it around, I use a lanyard.  On top of the water I also have diet Coke (need the caffeine), so I swap back and forth on them all day.

It may be just the way your bladder reacts.  It might be sensitive to too much stimulation and every once in a while just "reacts".

Carol*


----------



## pjlla

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> 
> I try NOT to let this happen, but when it does we usually fall back on eggs or yogurt parfaits with fruit or a "cold plate" of some sort (usually something like hardboiled eggs, cheese chunks, sardines, hummus, and cold veggies like carrots, celery, pepper strips, cucumber).
> 
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?
> 
> I don't usually spend much on myself, but I am fond of antenna toppers (I currently have about 8 on my car antenna.... I drill a hole all the way through and thread them on like beads), and the last two trips (one with each child) I have bought a special Christmas ornament.... and usually a t-shirt.
> ****
> *


*



dvccruiser76 said:



			The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.93% - elanorasmom 
#9- 0.98% - rafikifan2911
#8- 1.05% - cclovedis 
#7- 1.25% - ougrad86 
#6 TIE- 1.36% - Buzz5985 & trinaweena 
#5- 1.50% - lovehoney 
#4- 1.85% - mamacate 
#3- 1.98% - JaxJags08 
#2- 2.50% - MinnieMouseMom
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 2 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 3.08% - donac

Click to expand...


Congratulations to all our Big Losers!!



dumbo_buddy said:



			QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper? 

I usually get about 7-8 hours and feel best and function best with that.... but I can make do with the occasional 6 hours and if necessary a few nights of 5 hours (like on a commando vacation to WDW!   ).  I am a good sleeper the majority of the time.

Click to expand...




mikamah said:



			I love this conversation with yourself, and need to do that more before I put something in my mouth.  You truly have made this a way of life, Pamela, and I love that you share all you have learned with us. 


I try!  

  Love this list.  Now just to follow them.

I did my half marathon yesterday, and surprised myself by doing better than I expected.  I finished just under my time from the only other half I did in disney.  I had not trained for this very well, but had committed and was mentally prepared to not finish if necessary.  I would not have continued if I was hurting too badly, but I ended up going slow and steady, walking more than running and actually enjoyed the race.  Also going into saturday they were predicting rain, so when it was not raining, that helped the attitude a lot.  I found that even though I haven't gotten out running more thatn 1-2 time a week, that still made a difference in my strength and stamina.  I'm sore and achey today, and if I had gone more, I'm sure that would be better, but if I hadn't gotten any training in, I'm sure I would not have finished.  

I do know that anything is possible, as long as you set your mind to it, and put your heart into it, you can do it.  

Have a great sunday everyone!!
		
Click to expand...


Glad you were able to complete your race.  The weather over the weekend turned out much better than they originally predicted!



dumbo_buddy said:



			QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?

Last one.... family vacation to the lake in August (we do it every year).  Don't have another vacation planned at the moment (other than our annual lake trip), but I'm hoping we might be able to do a long weekend for the four of us sometime in the Spring.  And I still have to do this year's Mother/Son weekend, so he and I will be getting away some time soon!

Click to expand...



*************
Happy Tuesday friends!  No time to chat, but I am marginally caught up!  Off to swim/soccer/swim parents meeting, etc, etc, etc!  Won't be making it home until late.  TTYL..........................P*


----------



## dis-happy

Hi everyone!

I need to join your Fall Challenge!  I did great last spring, then injured my knee terribly the end of May, spent most of the summer months off my feet completely, and sadly, gained back a lot of weight.  Ugh!!!  But things are looking up, I'm able to move much better, and am ready to lose!

dis-happy
mom to 4 (and still trying to lose that baby weight from the last baby)


----------



## dvccruiser76

trinaweena said:


> I'm pretty sure i've been every year since i was a baby, usually multiple times. I have many treats i look foward to! Maine baked potato, tempura mushrooms, donuts, lobster bisque, oh my god so many`. We are off now!



I'm like that with the Topsfield Fair it's about 10 minutes from here 



dumbo_buddy said:


> if you can find something like soccer for dylan, i highly recommend it! look, it's not like thomas is quickly becoming the next pele at these soccer practices but he IS having fun. it takes him a little to get into it (like, he stands behind my legs for the first 10 min) but then once he let go and tried it he was saying, "more! more!" it's cute and fun. the other parents in the class are...interesting. we go to the class in westchester and of course the FIRST thing i was asked this morning was what SCHOOL thomas is going to. um, he's 2. he goes to school of mommy! and forget it when they found out we're from the bronx!



Well too bad for them  I'll keep my eyes peeled. We might try the Little Gym which has classes for his age and another friend found a soccer program that might take 2 year olds. 



SettinSail said:


> Our exciting news here is that we booked a Thanksgiving trip to NYC.  Yes, I know we are crazy to go when the crowds are so heavy but we are very excited about it.   We are hoping to find some undiscovered fantastic spot to watch the Macy's parade where the view is great and no one else is there  We were originally going to DRIVE up, stay with friends who live in Englewood,NJ but we changed our minds and booked airfare and hotel right on Times Square.   The hotel can be cancelled if we change our minds.   So, NYC ladies please send me any tips or ideas for fun things to do.   I don't think we will go to the Rockettes show.  There is a travelling Rockettes show in our town for 3 weeks in Nov.  DH & DS want to go see Spiderman and/or Rock of Ages.  We all want to visit Top of the Rock and the 9/11 memorial and we'll probably take a bus tour.  The Statue of Liberty is closed for a year.



Yay, I've always wanted to watch the Macy's Day Parade. It'll never happen now, DH HATES big crowds. 

However, if I might make a small food suggestion... There is a L'Originale Alfredo's in NYC. It's the same one that used to be in Epcot  If you go to their website they even shows the old closed location in the Italy Pavilion. 



mikamah said:


> Are you watching the rec department's website?  Michael did blast ball, i think he was 3, and they hit the ball off the tee and then run to 1st base which is a base that honks when you step on it, so they jump up and down on the base making noise.   That was his first experience with sports.  He did gymnastics as well, but i think that was 3-4.
> 
> I did my half marathon yesterday, and surprised myself by doing better than I expected.  I finished just under my time from the only other half I did in disney.  I had not trained for this very well, but had committed and was mentally prepared to not finish if necessary.  I would not have continued if I was hurting too badly, but I ended up going slow and steady, walking more than running and actually enjoyed the race.  Also going into saturday they were predicting rain, so when it was not raining, that helped the attitude a lot.  I found that even though I haven't gotten out running more thatn 1-2 time a week, that still made a difference in my strength and stamina.  I'm sore and achey today, and if I had gone more, I'm sure that would be better, but if I hadn't gotten any training in, I'm sure I would not have finished.



I'm keeping my eyes peeled, but most programs are for ages 3 and up  

Congrats on your marathon, great job 

I'm not a runner, but I'm heading out for a short loop after this post. 



lisah0711 said:


> We are also going to Texas Roadhouse for lunch.  It is hard to find nutritional information for the Roadhouse but luckily myfitnesspal has it.  And when I did my preplanning all I could think was .  But I've got it and was under my calories yesterday so it should work out in the long run.



DS loves Texas Roadhouse. There's one next to Stop & Shop so every time we go grocery shopping he yells out what sounds somewhat like "Texas Roadhouse". 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?*


*

Let's see, Hershey and Sesame Place are scheduled for May 2012, will book WDW for Dec. 2012 when booking opens for DVC, and will also book a week on the Fantasy for May 2013 when that booking opens. 

Why is it that I'm planned, but can't book yet? There must be other crazy Disney planners out there  Anyone, anyone? 



bellebookworm9 said:



Oooh ooh pick me!! We are down to 12 days! Wednesday is our double digit dance day.  I'm mentally working on the to-do list, things like "Don't forget the camera!" and "Remember to put some sunscreen in a 3oz container for the carry on". I should probably start writing this stuff down... I also need to finish working on our touring plans.

***************
I am so sore from Yoga yesterday. I don't understand, I thought kickboxing would make me hurt but it didn't.  Well, no pain, no gain, right? I'm going to the gym later to do the elliptical and some light weight stuff. Tonight is our Sunday House Dinner, and my housemate is making sping rolls. I've never had them, should be yummy. 

Click to expand...


Yahoo for your trip 

How did you like kickboxing? I miss it. 



mikamah said:



Sue-Have you been to connor's yet?  There's so much to do in the back of the farmhouse I bet Dylan would love it.
		
Click to expand...


Not yet, we were going to try last weekend but the forecast wasn't too good for Saturday. We probably could have gone though. We ended up at Monkey Joe's which Dylan enjoyed. We almost did Imajine That but decided to wait and go on a Friday when they have make your own pizza classes and other stuff scheduled that he might like. 



trinaweena said:



			Well we went to the Big E on saturday and a few things happened.  Mainly, I got sick. By 2pm I was feeling sick to my stoamch. I thought it was a combination of dehydration, eating too much, and it being way too hot, but by the end of the day i realized i was also fighting off a sore throat and a cold. By the time we got home at 7 I couldn't talk.
		
Click to expand...


Oh no, are you all better now? The Topsfield Fair starts this Friday if you need a re-do 



disneycr8zy said:



We leave for WDW in 39 days!!!

We also have a 5 night double dip on the Dream in June.  Always need something to look forward to - work towards!

Click to expand...


Yippie  We did the Dream in May and loved it. Have a wonderful time  



dis-happy said:



			Hi everyone!

I need to join your Fall Challenge!  I did great last spring, then injured my knee terribly the end of May, spent most of the summer months off my feet completely, and sadly, gained back a lot of weight.  Ugh!!!  But things are looking up, I'm able to move much better, and am ready to lose!

dis-happy
mom to 4 (and still trying to lose that baby weight from the last baby)
		
Click to expand...


Come on in, the water's just right. 

When you're ready, PM me your weight and a goal if you have one that you would like me to track.

After that, pm me your weight every week between Friday and Monday at 8 PM EST. 



Well friends, time for a quick run *


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

One more quick post for the day.

Ash has decided to switch back to Hip Hop class. She really LOVED the class. I could tell by watching her that she was going to make the switch. It will make Mondays more doable. She has the moves for Hip Hop.

Just back from Izzie's open house at school. She was ready to go home. She started complaining about a tummy ache but I think she was just hot and tired. She did complain about a headache earlier this afternoon. She tends to get low grade fevers for no reason. She and Ash are watching tv now in my bedroom. Brian has to go back to work in a little while. I will probably get in bed and read at 9 until I can't read anymore. I plan on getting up again at 5 to work out. It was a great way to start the day today. Ash is going on a rock climbing after school trip and Izzie and I are supposed to get together with another mom and her daughter. Just hope Izzie isn't getting sick! I don't need that this week. Though if I could stay home Thursday I wouldn't complain.

Well, on longer than I planned. I think I'll put the acs on so the rooms can cool off before bed.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: let's keep it light today - do you have an upcoming vacation? where and when is it? if you don't have one coming up, when was your last one?
> 
> *i know our friend liesel is in hawaii right now! that sounds verrrrrrry nice right about now!!



We camped a lot this summer, but our last real vacation was over a year ago.  We had a 3 week vacation complete with Walt Disney World (TreeHouse Villa), 7 day Carribean Cruise, Universal Studios and SeaWorld.  Awesome trip.  Our next vacation is a 3 week vacation next summer.  Hawaii and DL   We are totally stoked.


dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper?
> 
> *


*

I NEED 8 hours sleep.  However I have a hard time falling asleep.  I take tylenol PM 2 hours before I hit the sheets and it helps.  The fact that I'm up around 4:30 each morning means that I need to go to bed at 8:30 to make 8 hours possible.  Usually I'm in bed by 9:30.  I definitely notice that I eat more when I'm tired.  This week I've been exhausted because the weekend was super busy.  I've consumed much more food and caffeine the last 2 mornings then I normally do.  There is definitely a correlation.  I'm looking forward to catching up on sleep this weekend to make next week better.


dumbo_buddy said:



QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )

I really like the new Barber Chicken Cordon Bleu without the breading.  The kids like the breaded kind and DH likes the reduced fat variety.  Add some whole grain rice and veggies and it's an easy meal.
QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?

Disney kitchen accessories.  I'm slowly creating a Disney kitchen.  We also collect pins, vinylmations, Christmas Ornaments...you get the idea.  I'm excited to add some Hawaiian and DL to our collections.
****



Click to expand...

*


----------



## trinaweena

Some positive things. I stayed home from work today, which i don't regret because im still not feeling well and it gave me a chance to kind of catch up on stuff and rest up a bit. 

i'm pretty happy with how im looking lately. i look down at myself and im not saying you look fat im saying "you look fantastic" which is a nice change. im also noticing that making healthy choices is becoming more natural. im not having to think about it, im just DOING IT. Today for a snack i had a couple whole grain rice cakes and some grapes, rather than chips. and making healthier choices throughout the day is making it easier to allow that one peanut butter cup once in awhile and not feel guilty. 

today i made a version of eggplant parmesean, it was my first time cooking with eggplant and i have to say it came out pretty good! i should have made some whole grain pasta to go with it though. 

i signed up for my second 5k, i still havent been to the gym but as soon as im feeling better i will. i have another exam next wednesday and more homework than i want to think about but oh well. 

tomorrow i have to think about starting to get back to normal. i just don't know where the day goes...its already 8:30????


----------



## buzz5985

dis-happy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need to join your Fall Challenge!  I did great last spring, then injured my knee terribly the end of May, spent most of the summer months off my feet completely, and sadly, gained back a lot of weight.  Ugh!!!  But things are looking up, I'm able to move much better, and am ready to lose!
> 
> dis-happy
> mom to 4 (and still trying to lose that baby weight from the last baby)



Welcome!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2!
> This weeks group loss = 77.7 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.51 %
> Total group weight loss so far 134.3 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
> 60%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 2?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.93% - elanorasmom
> #9- 0.98% - rafikifan2911
> #8- 1.05% - cclovedis
> #7- 1.25% - ougrad86
> #6 TIE- 1.36% - Buzz5985 & trinaweena
> #5- 1.50% - lovehoney
> #4- 1.85% - mamacate
> #3- 1.98% - JaxJags08
> #2- 2.50% - MinnieMouseMom
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 2 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.08% - donac*
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> *Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations donac !!!  *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :



Congratulations Losers and Maintainers.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> worst coach ever yesterday! my apologies! the day got way ahead of me and i wound up doing way more than i had planned. hey, at least i didn't eat more than i had planned, right?? RIGHT??
> 
> ok so it's tuesday and on the classic rock channel that means two-for-tuesday. that translates to TWO QOTDs! yeah, you love it!
> 
> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?*


*

I think I am several QOTD's behind.  What I can remember.

Vacation - Next year same as this year.  BWV, VB, HHI  Only difference one of DS friends will be joining us.  

Sleep - You don't want to know.  I have worked some form of nights for 25 years that alone equals sleep deprivation.  

Go to dinner - we usually have something in the freezer - but if worse came to worse - a bag of frozen raviolis (always have them to feed hungry teenage boys without breaking the bank) and I have some frozen pesto sauce I made in there too.  

Disney purchases - We always buy a christmas ornament while we are on vacation.*


----------



## jimmduck

dumbo_buddy said:


> ok so it's tuesday and on the classic rock channel that means two-for-tuesday. that translates to TWO QOTDs! yeah, you love it!
> 
> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?
> 
> ****
> 
> 1.   I really try to plan ahead, but if this happens, go ahead meal is usually an egg dish of some kind.   Sometimes just peanut butter toast, cereal and fruit, but the latter not often.
> 
> 2.  A watch!  I have been buying character watches during every trip from 2003 on.  I have Tigger, Eeyore, Tinkerbell, Donald, a Christmas Mickey and Minnie, Mickey and now Winnie.  Next?  Probably Piglet or Minnie.
> 
> Hi guys.  Still reading, but not much time to post except on my own WISH journal, which I am trying to be faithful to, but have missed a few days.
> 
> Missed the weigh in this week because I was overworked and off program re eating last week.  I just cannot risk letting Scar out of his cage by a bad weigh in - sorry, that is how an eating disorder goes.
> 
> But I did manage to chart, plan and do other things - enough to do well on HH.  Just did not fully execute the plans that I made and I still ate too much even though I wrote it all down.
> 
> Oh well, steady as she goes and there is always tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to superstars this week - especially Donac.
> 
> Linda
> 
> *


----------



## bellebookworm9

*Pamela,* thanks for reminding me-a new car topper, that's also on our list of souvenirs! We bought a really cool rainbow one last May, and it disappeared this summer; either someone took it or it fell off in the car wash.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Why is it that I'm planned, but can't book yet? There must be other crazy Disney planners out there  Anyone, anyone?
> 
> Yahoo for your trip
> 
> How did you like kickboxing? I miss it.



Me, me! I'm the crazy planner too! I started planning this one about two months after we got home from the last one, and was looking for potential DVC owners in August when booking didn't open until November.  

I'm coaching this coming week, so everyone gets to count down with me! 

Kickboxing wasn't for me. It just seemed to drag on forever. I prefer Zumba, and I also tried Yoga which I would do again.

*************************
My eating has been off the last few days. I'm just in some sort of mental rut. I write everything down for the next day that I _should_ eat, but that doesn't mean I _actually_ eat it.  However, I did actually force myself to go to Zumba tonight (took a housemate with me) and I felt much better afterwards, even though it seemed more difficult this week (which doesn't make any sense since it was the same routine as last week). 

I had a very good academic day today. I got an A- on a psych test I took last week, which I can bump up to an A if I do an extra credit project. My piano exam went pretty well. I rearranged another test so it wouldn't coincide with the one I've already rearranged for the vacation.  I also managed to fall down the steps coming out of one of the buildings today, but hey, you win some you lose some.  Why the school thought it was a great idea to have marble steps, I'll never know. They're no fun in the rain! 

I just watched Glee and New Girl. Glee redeemed it self this week-I fall a little bit more in love with Chris Colfer everytime he opens his mouth. Going to do some reading before bed, and will take another stab at meal planning for tomorrow.


----------



## SettinSail

I'm all caught up with reading the posts, but don't have much time to reply!

Dona, awesome job this week

Congrats to all our losers!

Carol, were you guys stationed at Ramstein?   I went there once.

Pamela, I'm getting quite a visual thinking of your 8 antennas toppers.

Sue, I will have to check out the Italian restaurant, thanks!

LTS, If I am very heavy on the water consumption, it starts pushing EVERYTHING out of my bladder-that's when I know I've overdone it.  But I don't get a thirsty feeling.

I have a lot of go-to dinners.  Tonight it was tuna rollups:  whole wheat tortilla warmed up 10 seconds in the microwave, top with lettuce and tuna salad and roll up.  I put light mayo, chopped celery and chopped pickle in my tuna salad.  You can also have tuna with salsa, black beans and shredded cheese and then roll that up.  Southwest tuna rollups

DS wouldn't eat it so he had beans on toast.

Finally, for my big news..................I have FINALLY reached 30 pounds lost in total  Check out my new clippie.  I loved it so much I added it twice.  I am really proud of myself.  I hope the next 5 come off a little quicker though!


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> LTS, If I am very heavy on the water consumption, it starts pushing EVERYTHING out of my bladder-that's when I know I've overdone it.  But I don't get a thirsty feeling.
> 
> Finally, for my big news..................I have FINALLY reached 30 pounds lost in total  Check out my new clippie.  I loved it so much I added it twice.  I am really proud of myself.  I hope the next 5 come off a little quicker though!



I have a similar problem when I drink a lot of water, and running to the bathroom every 30 minutes or so is just inconvenient. That's why I've been failing Habit #1 consistently for the last three weeks. 

GREAT JOB SHAWN!! 30 pounds is something to be proud of, and I know how hard you worked for it!


----------



## cclovesdis

Am I the only one who wakes up thinking about biting the top off of a cactus?  I am so thirsty in the morning. I suppose this morning's heartburn didn't help much. 

Congrats Shawn! 

WTG Dona and all our BLs! Congrats to our maintainers and all of our participants too! 

*Please remember that participating in Healthy Habits is optional. Reporting your points is optional too. However, 1 point is worth reporting!*


I try to always have 1 daily "Habit" that is easier/quicker than the other 3 and I encourage you to do that one, even if you do not report that you earned all 7/7. These have been and will continue to be "little" things that can make a huge difference in our emotional health.




Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning

I was hoping to wake up feeling less tired this  morning, but that didn't happen.  I am hoping to control my eating today though.  I've made my breakfast and lunch to take with me, now I hope that coworkers don't have things laying around.  Yesterday was so bad that I walked to the convenience store up the street for a code red mountain dew.  I can't tell you how rare that is for me.  I hate to waste money like that.  Ugh.  Hopefully I dig out of this rut soon.


----------



## tigger813

Way to go, Shawn! Hope I get to see skinny you in 3 weeks! We'll figure something out when I know more of my schedule that week. Didn't talk to my parents last night. When I called Mom was just lying down for a nap and when I called the next time they didn't answer!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 1: Since it's just me, I always have a WW SmartOnes frozen dinner in the freezer for emergency nights.
> 
> QOTD 2:  a Dooney & Bourke wristlet, a photo album, and possibly a Christmas ornament.



the smart ones are pretty good but i ALWAYS feel hungry after eating them! perhaps if i added some extra steamed veggies to a frozen meal it would be enough? i do like their pizzas 

i have a D&B wristlet that i really like - the only problem is that there is no wallet section. they really screwed up there by not having a little section in there to stick some change or credit cards. they actually now sell a little credit card holder that i kept meaning to see if it fit in the wristlet this past trip and i forgot - when you're there, check it out. it's only like $10 extra and would turn that wristlet into something much more functional!



AUdisneyDad said:


> QQTD 1: We have two options: Option 1 is Fish Tacos (Mahi, lettuce, black beans, pico and taco bell mild sauce), Option 2 is some sort of pasta.
> 
> QQTD 2: The item(s) that I always seem to purchase are trading pins and a WDW shirt.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!!!
> 
> Tim



see, fish is pretty much never cooked in my house. i keep hearing how easy it is to cook but i'm intimidated! mahi mahi is so delicious. i need to grow a pair and start cooking fish!



JaxJags08 said:


> QOTD1 - We always pick up a rotisserie chicken from Publix (mojo flavor) - love it!  We'll just eat that with rice and veggies.  Then we save the other half to use in a casserole for the next night.  We are guilty of stopping at McDonald's or popping in a pizza every now and then, though.
> 
> QOTD2 - I can't think of the last thing I bought for myself at Disney.  We always let our DDs pick out toys.  Maybe because we are FL residents and get to go often, but I usually don't buy any kind of souvenir for myself.  I do always buy school bread in Norway, though.  Yummy!!!!



mmmm rotisserie chickens. is there something better than that?? i love them and love making chicken salad sandwiches with the leftovers. yum. 



elanorasmom said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )*
> 
> My go-to is usually pasta. I'm veg, my husband is almost pure carnivore and my daughter loves noodles with white sauce. I also LOVE pasta. I usually add veggie crumbles - Lightlife has some low fat crumbles that I am going to try next time.
> 
> *QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?*
> 
> Two winters ago, WDW had a shop called "Tink's Treasures". Mostly fairy stuff, and a lot of it you can't get online. My daughter loves Tink and we got her the cutest short sleeve hoodie with "All you need is peace, love and pixie dust" spelled out in different colored block letters. Super cute. I was disappointed last January to find out they took it out.
> 
> Jennifer



i'm a pasta addict and have been making it sooooo much lately. it's just so darn good! 

aw, tink is so cute!



DopeyDame said:


> #1 Great question!  I'm already getting some good ideas (because I feel like I'm ALWAYS in a pickle for dinner ;-)  Usually my go-to desperation meal is pasta with crushed tomatos.
> #2 I pretty much always buy a t-shirt, but I also try to buy something special each trip, like a watch, a purse, etc. that I know I will actually use a lot.
> 
> this morning I was supposed to go for a 30 minute walk/run.  Alas, through a series of unfortunate events, I ended up doing 10  minutes of yoga before running out the door for work.  (Plus, I now i have a broken iPhone.)  UGH!  Maybe I'll get a real work out in this evening, but I'm not counting on it.



hey 10 minutes of yoga is better than 0 minutes of yoga! 



lovehoney said:


> QOTD1:  My go to meal is spaghetti and meat sauce.  I always have an extra jar of sauce and whole wheat pasta in the pantry and ground turkey in the freezer.
> 
> QOTD2: I guess a resort mug would be something I always buy.  I use them and think about Disney when I drink my coffee in the morning.  I haven't been to WDW in 4 years so I don't have any mugs left as they've all broken or worn out.



you better get to disney stat. if only just to get a mug!!

if you have frozen turkey, do you defrost it before cooking it up at night or do you start cooking it frozen? i never seem to have the foresight to defrost things ahead of time 



lovetoscrap said:


> Good morning (well almost afternoon)!
> 
> Slow day here for me. Carpool will bring DD15 home from band all week but I do have to pick DD11 up after a club at 4.  So I get a long quiet day.  I need to go to the grocery store and pick up some groceries that DH couldn't get at Wallyworld last night.  I was going to go first thing this morning but my first thing was late so I will probably just go before I pick DD up.  We ended up staying up late last night-- DH was watching Monday Night Football so I was exhausted when I got DD up at 6:45 this morning so I went back to sleep until 9:30.
> 
> Funny story from last night.  DH has a "man cave" in our room over the garage.  He has his large plasma flat screen la-di-da TV up there with surround sound and he own fridge and a recliner couch.  He usually watches sports and movies up there so I don't have to watch them and I can watch my shows down stairs.  But this has also meant that we spend too much time apart so we have recently vowed to spend more time together even if it means putting up with something on TV we may not enjoy.  So he asks me as we are fixing dinner if he can watch Monday Night Football downstairs.  While I really would prefer just about anything to football I thought to myself "  He wants to spend time with me."  So I said sure.  Then after dinner as we are talking I find out that he is recording Terra Nova and something else on his DVR upstairs so he CAN'T watch the game up there and that is why he asked to watch it downstairs!!!   I actually thought it was pretty funny-- and now I can tease him about the rest of the week-- and get a night where he has to watch my shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to have the brand for that!  I love to stir fry veggies, that is what I had for lunch yesterday.
> 
> We have 3 go to meals.  Hamburgers is a big one because DH buys the bags of premade frozen burgers and he and DD15 LOVE burgers.  I don't like them much but if I need something then it makes a good option.
> 
> If he is not in the mood to cook then we will sometimes do Spaghetti.  He makes homemade sauce and we freeze it so if we have some in the freezer then I will pull that out and DD or I can heat it up and make pasta.  But that doesn't really work with my low carb plan.  So sometimes if we are doing the burgers or spaghetti I will make myself something else like some soup or a salad or leftovers.
> 
> If NO ONE feels like cooking then we usually do frozen pizza.  I have some Palermo Prima Thin crust pizzas that have a very thin crust and I will throw some mushrooms and spinach on my portion if I have some.  Not the best but it works.
> 
> And our absolute desperation meal is to order Domino's.  Another one where I usually just scrounge up something else because I really really dislike Dominos but DH and the kids love it.
> 
> 
> I buy a coffee mug and a Christmas Tree ornament every time we go to Disney.  Our last trip in Sept 2010 we spent almost the entire trip looking for the 2010 mug-- they were between shipments and everywhere was sold out and hadn't got new ones in.  I was so frustrated.  Finally on our last day an amazing CM at a shop on Main Street in MK went and searched the stockroom for me and managed to find one for me!  I could have kissed her!



dominos....ick! why must it be so easy to order from there? lol! it's cheap and fast but not good pizza! and yet, i've been known to house ALOT of pieces in one sitting. luckily we're in the bronx where pizza is so good so i haven't had it in a while.



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD1: My go to used to be linguine, 1/2 & 1/2, mushrooms and peas, but we don't keep the 1/2&1/2 around anymore. So now it's burgers or a pizza from the freezer. One of the grocery stores nearby has chinese so we sometimes get that--and the added bonus is that even though we're "dining" I can count it as "grocery" budget. Although this month both those budgets are gone! I will have to get very creative with the pantry/freezer this week!
> 
> QOTD2: The last 2 times (we've been 4) I've gotten earrings and love them. DH buys a pin with the year on it.
> 
> Congratulations, Losers. Super job, Dona!!!
> 
> So far I'm not working today, which means I probably won't. So definitely should get a ton of stuff done around the house. I was ticked last night when I went to bed because the bathroom mirror was a mess; I had cleaned it that morning! Boys! grrrr I'm off to go tackle a pile of papers on the desk. Wonder what's in there?!



i kept looking for a piece of jewelry on my trip a couple weeks ago and couldn't find "the perfect one" so came home with nada. hey, it's cheaper!



ougrad86 said:


> Always a T-shirt, calendar and several pins.  Now not going until April, may need to order the calendar ahead of time!  And hoping to buy the next smaller size shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to the extent where it is every 5-10 minutes, but I do run to the bathroom alot because of the amount I drink.  I drink alot of water and my mouth is dry, but I assumed it was because of a) Claritin and b) Listerine.  Both of those are supposed to be drying.  And some days I am just thirsty.  But like you, I always have water.  Kind of a pain in the parks, schlepping it around, I use a lanyard.  On top of the water I also have diet Coke (need the caffeine), so I swap back and forth on them all day.
> 
> It may be just the way your bladder reacts.  It might be sensitive to too much stimulation and every once in a while just "reacts".
> 
> Carol



a calendar! that's a great idea!



dis-happy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need to join your Fall Challenge!  I did great last spring, then injured my knee terribly the end of May, spent most of the summer months off my feet completely, and sadly, gained back a lot of weight.  Ugh!!!  But things are looking up, I'm able to move much better, and am ready to lose!
> 
> dis-happy
> mom to 4 (and still trying to lose that baby weight from the last baby)



welcome!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Well too bad for them  I'll keep my eyes peeled. We might try the Little Gym which has classes for his age and another friend found a soccer program that might take 2 year olds.



hi sue! i'm running out of time so i'll just comment on the soccer stuff - hope dylan can get into a class! thomas is really enjoying it! the little gym is supposed to be great too! expensive i think but hey, they're worth it 



my3princes said:


> We camped a lot this summer, but our last real vacation was over a year ago.  We had a 3 week vacation complete with Walt Disney World (TreeHouse Villa), 7 day Carribean Cruise, Universal Studios and SeaWorld.  Awesome trip.  Our next vacation is a 3 week vacation next summer.  Hawaii and DL   We are totally stoked.
> 
> 
> I NEED 8 hours sleep.  However I have a hard time falling asleep.  I take tylenol PM 2 hours before I hit the sheets and it helps.  The fact that I'm up around 4:30 each morning means that I need to go to bed at 8:30 to make 8 hours possible.  Usually I'm in bed by 9:30.  I definitely notice that I eat more when I'm tired.  This week I've been exhausted because the weekend was super busy.  I've consumed much more food and caffeine the last 2 mornings then I normally do.  There is definitely a correlation.  I'm looking forward to catching up on sleep this weekend to make next week better.



i'm an 8 hours girl too but i never seem to get it because i just never can fall asleep and then i'm always waking up. and now with this baby moving around nonstop i just don't sleep. it makes for a very cranky woman during the day!



trinaweena said:


> Some positive things. I stayed home from work today, which i don't regret because im still not feeling well and it gave me a chance to kind of catch up on stuff and rest up a bit.
> 
> i'm pretty happy with how im looking lately. i look down at myself and im not saying you look fat im saying "you look fantastic" which is a nice change. im also noticing that making healthy choices is becoming more natural. im not having to think about it, im just DOING IT. Today for a snack i had a couple whole grain rice cakes and some grapes, rather than chips. and making healthier choices throughout the day is making it easier to allow that one peanut butter cup once in awhile and not feel guilty.
> 
> today i made a version of eggplant parmesean, it was my first time cooking with eggplant and i have to say it came out pretty good! i should have made some whole grain pasta to go with it though.
> 
> i signed up for my second 5k, i still havent been to the gym but as soon as im feeling better i will. i have another exam next wednesday and more homework than i want to think about but oh well.
> 
> tomorrow i have to think about starting to get back to normal. i just don't know where the day goes...its already 8:30????



well this is a nice a positive post! it is SO great to wake up, look in the mirror and go, "hey, not too bad." i can't WAIT for that day (hopefully sooner rather than later!)

eggplant parm...yum!



SettinSail said:


> Finally, for my big news..................I have FINALLY reached 30 pounds lost in total  Check out my new clippie.  I loved it so much I added it twice.  I am really proud of myself.  I hope the next 5 come off a little quicker though!



go shawn! go shawn! amazing! you totally rock!!! you must treat yourself to something nice! how about a mani/pedi????? 

******************************

ok i ran out of steam and need to get to my QOTDs. i'm running out of time! i have to get showered and dressed by 8 and out the door to set up for mommy and me class. we're having a bday party for one of the little girls so that means we don't have to set up a craft. i love party days because i HATE arts and crafts!  i'm such a good mommy and me teacher! lol! 

*QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *


----------



## mikamah

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *


I'm doing ok with the eating, and was really bloated after the race this weekend, up over 5 pounds, but am now only up 2.4 pounds from friday, and still feel a little puffy, so I'm drinking my water, and trying to stay away from salt too much, and hope to make a maintain by friday.  Saturday we are free, and michael's planning to have a friend over, and sunday is an 8:30 am football game, and we may go to the Topsfield fair.  I'll check the weather first.  



cclovesdis said:


> Am I the only one who wakes up thinking about biting the top off of a cactus?


Cupcake maybe, but not cactus. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )*


*Can of soup and grilled cheese or turkey sandwich, or we'll have cereal, fruit and yogurt.  Breakfast for supper is always fun.  


dumbo_buddy said:



			QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?
		
Click to expand...

Love reading everyone's souvenirs.  When I come home, I buy myself a coffee mug from the Photopass website with a picture of our trip.  My last one has my son and niece with their medals from the mile race they did during the princess weekend, and the one before is michael and Minnie at chef Mickey's he was so flirtatious with her that day, and later that day when he saw Minnie in Philharmagic, he whispered to me, "she kissed me".  It was so funny.  So every morning depending on what mug I'm using, I relive some of our disney magic.  I also buy the cheap mickey head earrings that turn green by the next trip.  I'd like to invest in a nice pair of sterling, but haven't found a pair I love yet.  

Nancy- Good luck at mommy and me.  Hope it's a fun time today. 

Shawn- Whoo hoo!!!  Congratulation on reaching 30 pounds!!!!  

Sue-That's too bad there isn't much out there for under 3.  Love your vacation plans.  I'm always planning in my mind, but don't have any official disney dates set. 

Pamela- I love the idea of drilling the antenna toppers.  We have a few different ones. michael just changed us from our patriotic one to the pirates skull for halloween.  But we also have the ghost which is adorable, so we need to change it frequently in october.  

Have a great day everyone!!!*


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Been a bit MIA thanks to a visit from the first bug of the school year.   

A big congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser this week, *donac!*  

 *dis-happy!*



dvccruiser76 said:


> Let's see, Hershey and Sesame Place are scheduled for May 2012, will book WDW for Dec. 2012 when booking opens for DVC, and will also book a week on the Fantasy for May 2013 when that booking opens.
> 
> Why is it that I'm planned, but can't book yet? There must be other crazy Disney planners out there  Anyone, anyone?



 DVC does change your planning style for sure, Sue.  I remember I used to think 11 months -- that's a long time to plan in advance.  Now I think "man, isn't my booking window open yet?" 

*Tracey,* hope that Izzie is feeling better soon!  



my3princes said:


> We camped a lot this summer, but our last real vacation was over a year ago.  We had a 3 week vacation complete with Walt Disney World (TreeHouse Villa), 7 day Carribean Cruise, Universal Studios and SeaWorld.  Awesome trip.  Our next vacation is a 3 week vacation next summer.  Hawaii and DL   We are totally stoked.



Sounds like a wonderful vacation coming up, *Deb!* 



trinaweena said:


> Some positive things. I stayed home from work today, which i don't regret because im still not feeling well and it gave me a chance to kind of catch up on stuff and rest up a bit.



Hope that you are feeling better soon, *Trina!* 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Me, me! I'm the crazy planner too! I started planning this one about two months after we got home from the last one, and was looking for potential DVC owners in August when booking didn't open until November.



Oh you absolutely have to have two trips in the works at all times!    I try to do the same with races, too.  

*Shawn,* congrats on the 30 pounds lost!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



Sorry I haven't been around as much to enjoy your great coaching, *Nancy,* but I have been reading along.  

Week is getting better now.  Kid should be getting up soon and heading off to school for the first time this week.  I hate to think about the makeup work.    Luckily it will have to be done by Friday so it won't mess up the week-end.  Not that we have anything too exciting planned for the week-end.  Just getting ready for MIL visit in a couple of week.  

Will have to watch BL tonight.  I did enjoy Pan Am this week-end.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Kathy,* isn't it amazing how a race can mess up your weight for several days?    Sounds like a nice, relaxing day on Saturday!  

Good luck to *Rose* on her Wine&Dine Half at WDW this week-end.   

And yay for *Cam* for showing her true WISH spirit and scream teamin'.    They'll be scream teamin' for you soon, girl!  

Anyone else I am missing doing the W&D this week-end?


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> *Pamela,* thanks for reminding me-a new car topper, that's also on our list of souvenirs! We bought a really cool rainbow one last May, and it disappeared this summer; either someone took it or it fell off in the car wash.
> 
> They do come off in the carwash, so be careful.  I have to unscrew my antenna and remove it completely when I go to the carwash.   I have the rainbow one too.... I save it for spring.
> 
> My eating has been off the last few days. I'm just in some sort of mental rut. I write everything down for the next day that I _should_ eat, but that doesn't mean I _actually_ eat it.  However, I did actually force myself to go to Zumba tonight (took a housemate with me) and I felt much better afterwards, even though it seemed more difficult this week (which doesn't make any sense since it was the same routine as last week).
> 
> I had a very good academic day today. I got an A- on a psych test I took last week, which I can bump up to an A if I do an extra credit project. My piano exam went pretty well. I rearranged another test so it wouldn't coincide with the one I've already rearranged for the vacation.  I also managed to fall down the steps coming out of one of the buildings today, but hey, you win some you lose some.  Why the school thought it was a great idea to have marble steps, I'll never know. They're no fun in the rain!
> 
> I just watched Glee and New Girl. Glee redeemed it self this week-I fall a little bit more in love with Chris Colfer everytime he opens his mouth. Going to do some reading before bed, and will take another stab at meal planning for tomorrow.



Hope you didn't hurt yourself when you fell.  

Glad that the second Glee of the season was better.... I was afraid that it was going to get lame, just as I was getting into it!  We have about 4 more episodes of season 2 to watch before I start on season 3.  DS, DD and I watch them all together and between sports and homework there just hasn't been any time to watch it much.  Maybe we'll get caught up this weekend.




SettinSail said:


> Pamela, I'm getting quite a visual thinking of your 8 antennas toppers.
> 
> The 8 or so that are always on there are regular Mickey heads.... in a full rainbowof colors!  THen I change out the very top one depending on my mood/season... I have a Halloween pumpkin, a Thanksgiving one, a Santa one, a rainbow one (for spring), a "bitten" Mickey bar one that DD brought me from her trip last year, and I am currently sporting the "Peace, Love Mickey" one that I bought in May.  I'll change that out to the Halloween pumpkin on 10/1.
> 
> I did have a DL 50th anniversary one with gold glitter ears, but it wore out really fast and then an ear fell off.    It made me sad because it was one of my favorites.
> 
> I have a lot of go-to dinners.  Tonight it was tuna rollups:  whole wheat tortilla warmed up 10 seconds in the microwave, top with lettuce and tuna salad and roll up.  I put light mayo, chopped celery and chopped pickle in my tuna salad.  You can also have tuna with salsa, black beans and shredded cheese and then roll that up.  Southwest tuna rollups
> 
> THat is a great go-to dinner.  DS, DH, and myself could have that, but DD doesn't eat any fish.  But I'll definitely add it to the emergency rotation!
> 
> Finally, for my big news..................I have FINALLY reached 30 pounds lost in total  Check out my new clippie.  I loved it so much I added it twice.  I am really proud of myself.  I hope the next 5 come off a little quicker though!



WOOHOO!!! Congratulations!!  That is a huge accomplishment.



my3princes said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I was hoping to wake up feeling less tired this  morning, but that didn't happen.  I am hoping to control my eating today though.  I've made my breakfast and lunch to take with me, now I hope that coworkers don't have things laying around.  Yesterday was so bad that I walked to the convenience store up the street for a code red mountain dew.  I can't tell you how rare that is for me.  I hate to waste money like that.  Ugh.  Hopefully I dig out of this rut soon.



I'm with you..... overtired = overeating/bad choices.  Hopefully this weekend will help you catch up on sleep and you will feel better next week.



dumbo_buddy said:


> see, fish is pretty much never cooked in my house. i keep hearing how easy it is to cook but i'm intimidated! mahi mahi is so delicious. i need to grow a pair and start cooking fish!
> 
> Honestly.... most fish is super easy to cook.... and easy to OVERcook... that is what you need to watch out for the most.
> 
> Start with an inexpensive basic white fish like tilapia or ocean perch or cod.... those are the easiest and if you wreck it you haven't lost much!
> 
> If the fillets are super skinny at the ends, fold the end under so it doesn't get overcooked.  ANd if the entire fillet is really skinny (like perch), I usually coat the flesh side (as opposed to the skin side) with something to help keep it from drying out too fast.... some sort of salad dressing or mayo or oil.... just a very light brushing will do the job.
> 
> Those are my only fish cooking tips!
> 
> dominos....ick! why must it be so easy to order from there? lol! it's cheap and fast but not good pizza! and yet, i've been known to house ALOT of pieces in one sitting. luckily we're in the bronx where pizza is so good so i haven't had it in a while.
> 
> Try living for almost 20 years where there is NO delivery of any sort.  My kids think Dominoes is the BOMB!   We have ordered pizza delivered to hotel rooms a few times and they just can't get over the fun of some guy bringing a pizza to your door!!
> 
> We have exactly ONE pizza place in our spread-out town.... only pizza or take-out around for about 15 miles.... good thing we like it!!
> 
> 
> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



Week is going fairly well, but really busy.  On the food front I decided to try eating MORE, since the weight loss just hasn't been happening lately.  We will see how that works on come Friday morning.

Weekend plans..... DD has swim practice 5:45 am Sat. morning and DS has a soccer game a few towns over at 9:00 am.... I will scramble to get from one to the other on time.

DD has a good friend probably coming home from swim practice with her on Saturday and she will spend the night.  

Sunday we are heading to MA to celebrate DMIL's 89th birthday.  Potluck at her house..... I'm bringing drinks and salad (cause I don't cook!).



mikamah said:


> I'm doing ok with the eating, and was really bloated after the race this weekend, up over 5 pounds, but am now only up 2.4 pounds from friday, and still feel a little puffy, so I'm drinking my water, and trying to stay away from salt too much, and hope to make a maintain by friday.  Saturday we are free, and michael's planning to have a friend over, and sunday is an 8:30 am football game, and we may go to the Topsfield fair.  I'll check the weather first.
> 
> 
> Keep up with the water today.... and maybe add some lemon to it.... that is supposed to help with bloat.... as is celery and watermelon.
> 
> Can of soup and grilled cheese or turkey sandwich, or we'll have cereal, fruit and yogurt.  Breakfast for supper is always fun.
> 
> Last night was nutty for us so dinner was cereal and fruit.... which is kind of a treat since we rarely eat cereal.  DS had Rice Krispies (leftover from making RK treats for a bake sale) and a banana, DD had Honey Nut Cheerios (I bought them during a weak moment at Costco...) and two clementines and I had a greek yogurt parfait with FiberOne cereal and blueberries.
> 
> Love reading everyone's souvenirs.  When I come home, I buy myself a coffee mug from the Photopass website with a picture of our trip.  My last one has my son and niece with their medals from the mile race they did during the princess weekend, and the one before is michael and Minnie at chef Mickey's he was so flirtatious with her that day, and later that day when he saw Minnie in Philharmagic, *he whispered to me, "she kissed me*".  It was so funny.
> 
> This is so stinkin' cute!!!  Gotta love our boys!  When Minnie kissed DS at his birthday dinner at Chef Mickey's he got TOTALLY red and flustered! (He was turning 6 I think.)
> 
> 
> *Pamela*- I love the idea of drilling the antenna toppers.  We have a few different ones. michael just changed us from our patriotic one to the pirates skull for halloween.  But we also have the ghost which is adorable, so we need to change it frequently in october.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Sounds like you have a lot more of them than I do.  I limit myself to whatever I can fit in the glove box.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Been a bit MIA thanks to a visit from the first bug of the school year.
> 
> OOOoooohh... so sorry.  DH and DD have already been sick since the school year started, so hopefully that will do it for us for the fall!!
> 
> 
> Week is getting better now.  Kid should be getting up soon and heading off to school for the first time this week.  I hate to think about the makeup work.    Luckily it will have to be done by Friday so it won't mess up the week-end.  Not that we have anything too exciting planned for the week-end.  Just getting ready for MIL visit in a couple of week.
> 
> Will have to watch BL tonight.  I did enjoy Pan Am this week-end.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Hopefully the make-up work won't ruin the weekend.

*************
Happy Wednesday friends! 

Once again I am TOTALLY under the gun for time today.  I am supposed to have part of a "100 reasons we love you" scrapbook done for my DMIL's birthday..... which I kept thinking was another week away!!!    I had a freak out last night when I realized it needed to be done this Sunday!  

So needless to say, you know where you will find me today! I love scrapbooking, but hate doing it "under the gun."  

I am dressed in my workout clothes, but not sure I will find the time today.  I will commit to just 15 minutes..... but hopefully can find another 15 before I have to hit the shower at 1pm.  

Coaching robotics 2-4-ish pm.... feed the kids something, somewhere, drop DD at the Y at 5:30 and scramble back to my town for DS's open house tonight from 6-7:30pm, then dash back to the Y to get DD for 8:15pm.  (The school and Y are about 30 minutes apart.) Home again at 8:45pm, so no time to exercise tonight and no time to scrap tonight.  Whatever I'm going to do today it needs to be done NOW!  

I've already emptied all of the house trash and been to the dump and cleaned up the kitchen.  I'm going to start a load of laundry, make the beds, do my 15 minutes of exercise and hit the scrapping table..... mark-set.......GO!   TTYL.......................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> i have a D&B wristlet that i really like - the only problem is that there is no wallet section. they really screwed up there by not having a little section in there to stick some change or credit cards. they actually now sell a little credit card holder that i kept meaning to see if it fit in the wristlet this past trip and i forgot - when you're there, check it out. it's only like $10 extra and would turn that wristlet into something much more functional!
> 
> see, fish is pretty much never cooked in my house. i keep hearing how easy it is to cook but i'm intimidated! mahi mahi is so delicious. i need to grow a pair and start cooking fish!
> 
> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



That seems to be the biggest complaint about the wristlets, and the fact that there is no zipper. But I don't intend to use it as my wallet; it's going to be for days when I have places to go on campus (work, flute lesson, gym) and don't need a full bag, but would just like somewhere to put my phone, ipod, and ID card.

Pamela's right, tilapia is super easy to cook! I thaw a filet during the day, sprinkle it with a little salt, pepper, lemon juice and garlic herbs, pop it in the oven at 375 for 10 minutes or so, and am set to go!

My week is going okay so far. I'm down 2.2 lbs since Friday, and am hoping to lose another 1.8 before this Friday-that will get me back to the 15 pounds I'd lost at the end of summer. Then hopefully I can get down another pound or two before the trip. I have basically no plans for the weekend, just starting to pack and studying for my sociolinguistics midterm. 

We are at 9 days today, aka the single digits dance!! My interpretation of the dance (with smilies) is here.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Lisa, she's feeling better today. I think she's just tired! Our schedules are just too crazy right now.

Back from walking Izzie to school and walking to the Wellness Center. Then I took a bunch of stuff to the church for the sale this weekend. They had a shelving unit with plastic tubs just like I was looking for for Ash's room. I told them that I can't come on Saturday so they let me buy it today! It was just what I wanted! 

Watching more of Lark Rise to Candleford. I got season 3 yesterday and I need to watch all of it plus season 4 by next week. Only have time for an hour today. Hoping to watch some more tomorrow if I can find the time and on Friday before the kids come home. The weekend is crazy so not sure when I'll have time this weekend. 

Time to fold some clothes as they have been sitting in the bag for the past 3 days with no time to fold them!

TTFN


----------



## yulilin3

QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? 
My week is going great, been on schedule in both food and cardio/weights. Weekend plans is going to MK on Sat. to celebrate 40 years of magic, maybe head over to Epcot for some food & wine (I hope not to go too crazy on this one). Sunday's my nephew's b=day, turning 5 so I'll be at a playground for most of the day.


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> That seems to be the biggest complaint about the wristlets, and the fact that there is no zipper. But I don't intend to use it as my wallet; it's going to be for days when I have places to go on campus (work, flute lesson, gym) and don't need a full bag, but would just like somewhere to put my phone, ipod, and ID card.
> 
> Pamela's right, tilapia is super easy to cook! I thaw a filet during the day, sprinkle it with a little salt, pepper, lemon juice and garlic herbs, pop it in the oven at 375 for 10 minutes or so, and am set to go!
> 
> My week is going okay so far. I'm down 2.2 lbs since Friday, and am hoping to lose another 1.8 before this Friday-that will get me back to the 15 pounds I'd lost at the end of summer. Then hopefully I can get down another pound or two before the trip. I have basically no plans for the weekend, just starting to pack and studying for my sociolinguistics midterm.
> 
> We are at 9 days today, aka the single digits dance!! My interpretation of the dance (with smilies) is here.



Congrats on the single digits dance!  It is cute!

*************

Well friends, day isn't going exactly as planned.  I FINALLY sat down to scrapbook about 10 minutes ago and realized......DUH, I have no pictures!!  So now to go through all of my photos and find a handful of good ones of us with DMIL (hoping to find individual ones of the kids with her, etc), send to the order to Walgreens and pick it up tomorrow afternoon.  So for now the best I'll do is picking some papers out and deciding what to say.  But of course, I need to leave the house in just a little over an hour, so not much time left to get this worked on today.

I did manage 21 minutes on the TM, but that will be it for today.  Beds are made, kitchen is picked up AGAIN (I threw a batch of pumpkin spice muffins in the oven for DD... been promising it for days), dishwasher unloaded, load of laundry on the line and another in the washer, two of three toilets cleaned, DD's swim bag packed for tonight, snack for robotics team packed, and I'm showered and dressed and have eaten most of my lunch.  Now on to picture picking and ordering. TTYL..............................P


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? 
__________________
The week hasn't been going well.  I don't feel like I've been "dieting," just recording all the normal foods I eat. Definitely need to be better. I am starting to pay more attention to calories of items--like last night the frozen burger patty was 310 calories, yet the frozen chicken/onion one was 150.  I've been walking but went to mapmywalk and noticed I'd only run 4 times this month!  That's what I usually do in a week! So this morning after my walk I changed and did a quickie 1.6 mile run. That's only half of what I was running, but at least I did it. 

Weekend: well, DS1 takes the SAT Saturday and DS2 will pop down to a neighbor's house to play some flute duets. Sunday DS1 will participate in a walk for diabetes with his basketball team then get his senior pictures taken in the afternoon. DS2 will be playing the flute at both church services with the grown up group he's joined. Then in the evening he'll have choir practice and youth group. DS1 may go to youth group; we never know what his plan is!  Who knows what DH and I will do? I Ah, I'm sure DH will go for a long bike ride out in the boondocks. That'll take care of a couple hours  for him. It's a new month so I'll balance out September and pay bills. We lead such an exciting life. 

DS2 is home sick today; he's got a whopper of a cold. This evening he has rehearsal with the grown up group and after that he will be recorded for an audition to an honors choir in March. Hope he can get the notes right! Had a girlfriend tell me that her hubby auditioned once with a cold and was accepted--but was given a very low part. He usually sang a bit higher! We'll find out before Halloween.

Better go take a shower and figure out something to eat. Have a super day!


----------



## JaxJags08

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



1) It's been just ok.  My stomach hurt REALLY bad last night - that's what I get for eating a quesadilla for dinner at the restaurant.  But I feel much better now.  My diet has been just ok, too.  A few too many sweets because my mom sent some donut holes home with us.  They're just sitting on the counter calling my name everytime I step in the kitchen.

2)  Possibly the beach.  It should be a really nice weekend here - not too hot, but sunny.  Now to convince DH....can you believe we live in FL and haven't been to the beach at all this year? He hates being out in the sun because he burns easily, and I really don't like to go unless we have a room so I can shower right away even though we are less than an hour drive from the shore. But DD4 has been begging to go, and this might be the best chance before fall weather arrives.


----------



## lovehoney

dumbo_buddy said:


> if you have frozen turkey, do you defrost it before cooking it up at night or do you start cooking it frozen? i never seem to have the foresight to defrost things ahead of time
> 
> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



I have a defrost setting on my microwave that works perfectly. 

QOTD: The week is going okay.  I've applied for 4 jobs this week.  I'm seeing more and more positions posted that I'm qualified for.  Hopefully a good sign.  DS1 caught a bug last night - up till 3 with my poor little guy.   That means no MDO tomorrow. 

This weekend I have my long walk on Saturday and then shopping with DS10.  He is going to an environmental camp with his 5th grade class next week and needs 4 pairs of pants.  He has outgrown all of his jeans, and only has dress/uniform pants.  I can't believe I have to buy him 4 pair.   I've already looked at the Goodwill and there was nothing in his size.  Oh the fun of growing boys.  Target has jeans on sale for $8 so we will try there first.



tigger813 said:


> Watching more of Lark Rise to Candleford. I got season 3 yesterday and I need to watch all of it plus season 4 by next week. Only have time for an hour today. Hoping to watch some more tomorrow if I can find the time and on Friday before the kids come home. The weekend is crazy so not sure when I'll have time this weekend.
> 
> TTFN



I haven't heard of Lark Rise to Candleford.  Just added it to my queue!


----------



## lovetoscrap

In the mood to talk about food today!  Not much exciting going on with me this week so that is all that is on my mind!

Just finished lunch of a chef salad.   I love croutons but they add extra carbs I am trying to avoid so I took a can of seasoned black beans, rinsed and dried them, tossed with a little bit of olive oil and seasoned with salt and garlic powder, and roasted for about 20 mins in a 400 degree oven.  Great seasoned crunchy salad topping.  I love croutons mostly for the crunch and the seasoning on them so this is a great alternative.

I need to make an egg casserole later today.  I hate cooking in the morning so hopefully I can make it and it will be good the next few days (the recipe says it will).  And I have a pot roast in the crock pot for dinner.  

I went to the store this morning and found some Yoplait Yogurt Delights that look like they are a low fat low sugar pudding like dessert.  They are around 120 calories which is a little more than I would like but that is the same calories and carbs as my regular yogurt.  I will try one tonight.  I bought Grasshopper (chocolate and Mint) and Chocolate Eclair. 

I also bought some Kale-- I keep seeing recipes that use it but I have never made it.  I bought some a few months ago but never used it so it got thrown out.  

That is all of my excitement for today!  Guess maybe I should go and clean something.


----------



## momofdjc

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far?
> 
> So far the week has been mixed.  We were finally successful finding a dress for my DD.  Finding a dress that she will wear and I approve of was difficult.  She's 12 but wears juniors 1 or 3.  Finding something age appropriate was not easy. I pulled something in my calf last week so running is out until it doesn't hurt to push off on that leg.  Time has also been an issue for exercise this week.
> 
> and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



This weekend we have DS15' baseball game, DD's cheerleading, and my nephew's 2nd birthday party.  Sunday we have Church but other than that, I'm not sure what is on the agenda.

Congrats to all the biggest loser's this week!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



Not so good on the eating front.  Some meals are worse than others.  I currently feel like a need a trip to the BL ranch...so thats why I made sure to come back to this thread.

Weekend plans:  Sat- Ryans football game Sun- Going on a bus trip to Atlantic City (Casino's) with my mom, Nana, Aunt and Uncle.  I got on the trip by process of default because my dad couldnt go.  He is afraid my grammy will get out of sorts again (alzheimers) and that my aunt will not have him to help.  So I am the choosen one.  It means a full day away from the kids but I am really in need of some mommy only time.



mikamah said:


> When I come home, I buy myself a coffee mug from the Photopass website with a picture of our trip.  My last one has my son and niece with their medals from the mile race they did during the princess weekend, and the one before is michael and Minnie at chef Mickey's he was so flirtatious with her that day, and later that day when he saw Minnie in Philharmagic, he whispered to me, "she kissed me".  It was so funny.  So every morning depending on what mug I'm using, I relive some of our disney magic.



What a great idea Kathy.



lisah0711 said:


> Week is getting better now.  Kid should be getting up soon and heading off to school for the first time this week.  I hate to think about the makeup work.    Luckily it will have to be done by Friday so it won't mess up the week-end.  Not that we have anything too exciting planned for the week-end.  Just getting ready for MIL visit in a couple of week.



Glad he is doing better Lisa.



pjlla said:


> Coaching robotics 2-4-ish pm.... feed the kids something, somewhere, drop DD at the Y at 5:30 and scramble back to my town for DS's open house tonight from 6-7:30pm, then dash back to the Y to get DD for 8:15pm.  (The school and Y are about 30 minutes apart.) Home again at 8:45pm, so no time to exercise tonight and no time to scrap tonight.  Whatever I'm going to do today it needs to be done NOW!
> 
> I've already emptied all of the house trash and been to the dump and cleaned up the kitchen.  I'm going to start a load of laundry, make the beds, do my 15 minutes of exercise and hit the scrapping table..... mark-set.......GO!   TTYL.......................P



wowza whenever I feel like I have alot going on all I need to do is read about your crazy busy days and I feel like Ive been lazy.  You are a superwomen....good luck getting the book done.  That will be a great gift for her.



bellebookworm9 said:


> That seems to be the biggest complaint about the wristlets, and the fact that there is no zipper. But I don't intend to use it as my wallet; it's going to be for days when I have places to go on campus (work, flute lesson, gym) and don't need a full bag, but would just like somewhere to put my phone, ipod, and ID card.
> 
> We are at 9 days today, aka the single digits dance!! My interpretation of the dance (with smilies) is here.



I have the D&B wristlet and I use it just for my CC, license and cash.  It works well especially when you are just running somewhere and you dont feel like carrying a bag.  When I do need a bag I just put the wristlet inside.  I love mine.  I do agree a zipper would be helpful though.

I will have to check out your PTR....wow 9 days away.....that is so exciting.



yulilin3 said:


> QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans?
> My week is going great, been on schedule in both food and cardio/weights. Weekend plans is going to MK on Sat. to celebrate 40 years of magic, maybe head over to Epcot for some food & wine (I hope not to go too crazy on this one). Sunday's my nephew's b=day, turning 5 so I'll be at a playground for most of the day.



That must be so awesome to be so close to disney.  I hope you have a great time this weekend.



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans?
> __________________
> DS2 is home sick today; he's got a whopper of a cold. This evening he has rehearsal with the grown up group and after that he will be recorded for an audition to an honors choir in March. Hope he can get the notes right! Had a girlfriend tell me that her hubby auditioned once with a cold and was accepted--but was given a very low part. He usually sang a bit higher! We'll find out before Halloween.



aah that stinks.  I hope he is able to sing through the cold and get picked.



JaxJags08 said:


> 2)  Possibly the beach.  It should be a really nice weekend here - not too hot, but sunny.  Now to convince DH....can you believe we live in FL and haven't been to the beach at all this year? He hates being out in the sun because he burns easily, and I really don't like to go unless we have a room so I can shower right away even though we are less than an hour drive from the shore. But DD4 has been begging to go, and this might be the best chance before fall weather arrives.



I love the beach and my dh is the same way.  He lasts about an hour or so and then is done.  I also agree that I need a shower right after.  We go to the jersey shore just for the day and they have shower houses.  We pay a few dollars and take nice warm showers.  Its great.



lovehoney said:


> Oh the fun of growing boys.



I have the same issues with my older son.  He sometimes goes through 2 sizes in one season.  Not to mention the wholes he gets in the knees.  Its insane.  Good luck finding some good deals.

**********************************************************

Ok so I caught up on the last page.  I have been really bad at checking in lately.  I need to just stop making excuses.  Life being busy just cant be an excuse for me anymore.  Its the life Ive chosen and now I just need to figure out how to deal with it all.

Ive missed chatting with everyone and hopefully I can just jump right back in.  I could really use the help.  I keep adding numbers instead of taking them away on the scale. 

Ryan has 5 more weeks of football and I know once that is over things should get a little bit easier.  I really need to get better with meal planning and making some things in the crock pot or ahead of time to just heat up.  The problem is I am starving by the time we get home at 830 at night.  

Ok well I hope to get on here more often...talk to you soon!


----------



## SettinSail

Thanks for the congrats everyone!   I am still on  today.  Nothing motivates me to lose weight like losing weight





dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



I've had an up and down week.  I don't think I mentioned it here but my brand new 2 month old washer broke on Sep 13.  The factory authorized repair shop could not come look at it until Sep 19.  Then it was determined a part was needed and they didn't actually fix it until Sep 26.  So 13 days w/o a washer but it was finally fixed on Monday of this week  Driving home to meet the repair guy Monday I ran over something in the road and it punctured my tire.  One of my crowns came out at my dental cleaning this morning and had to be cemented back in  DS brought home a progress report with 3 A's and 1 D (Honors Geometry) today.  Weighed myself Tues morning and FINALLY reached 30 lbs off     I have been waiting for that number a looooong time.

Saturday is our 17th wedding anniversary.  We don't have any plans; we don't usually make a big deal out of it.  DH and I are both HUGE tightwads   No plans really for the whole weekend






dumbo_buddy said:


> go shawn! go shawn! amazing! you totally rock!!! you must treat yourself to something nice! how about a mani/pedi?????



Well, I just had a pedi Sunday.  I'm thinking about a new gym outfit or a new sports bra.  Wasn't there a sports bra several people recommended here last year?



*TRACEY* Hope to see you in a few weeks too!  Don't be looking for the skinny girl or you won't find her  Look for the lady who looks not too bad!

*LTS*  Oh, I love croutons too!   I can eat them right out of the package!  The roasted black beans sound like an interesting alternative.  Don't know if I would take the time to do that but I'm going to try to remember.

*NANCY* We also cook tillapia here and it is delicious.  We just put it on the George Foreman grill and brush it with some olive oil.  Very quick.
What happened to all our other Nancies

*PAMELA*  Did you see my post that I may have been to Santa's Village in my childhood?  I found an old diploma from Santa School in Jefferson, NH while unpacking boxes.  I'm not sure why I was holding onto that
Around here, if you put something rainbow on your car, it means something entirely different than a pretty sky after rain.

*GRETCHEN* Congrats on the single digit dance!

*LISA* I thought Pan Am was just OK.  Didn't even watch the last 15 minutes.  Other than the neat 60's stuff, I didn't think the plot was that interesting.  I may give it one more chance.  I'm not liking BL so far this season either.....are they just going to pick off the old people each week until they're gone !?!   Didn't the producers anticipate this would happen?  How can they compete with the younger ones on an even keel for weight loss and physical challenges?

*KATHY* Loved your story about Michael  What a neat idea to get the photo mugs!

Well, I have made an executive decision not to go to the gym today.  My whole day was a little off.  I didn't eat anything before or after my dental work so I had about 8 hours between breakfast and lunch.  Boy was my body and head complaining!  And then I freaked out and let DS have it over his geometry grade.  My throat is so sore now.  BAD MOM!  I knew as I was doing it, it was not the appropriate response.  But, like I told him, If he was doing his absolute best, we would accept it but he's not.

Supper is already prepared- I realized I had a London Broil about to go bad in the fridge yesterday so I put it in the Crock Pot around 3:30. It wasn't ready in time last night but will be wonderful tonight!   I took a few bites last night around 10:30


----------



## SettinSail

Hi Lindsay!   I think we were posting at the same time.

Have fun at the casino!!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Kickboxing wasn't for me. It just seemed to drag on forever. I prefer Zumba, and I also tried Yoga which I would do again.



I used to have a great kickboxing instructor years ago and loved going, but haven't really found a dvd that I liked as much as her class yet 

I took her class on a Monday then Yoga the next day and was like zzzzzzzzzzzz....... let's kick ip up 



SettinSail said:


> Sue, I will have to check out the Italian restaurant, thanks!
> 
> Finally, for my big news..................I have FINALLY reached 30 pounds lost in total  Check out my new clippie.  I loved it so much I added it twice.  I am really proud of myself.  I hope the next 5 come off a little quicker though!



They have THE BEST fetuccinni alfredo I have EVER had anywhere. It's more stingy cheesy than creamy and I always order a side or marinara to mix when I'm almost done so I feel like I'm trying 2 different dishes. 



cclovesdis said:


> *Please remember that participating in Healthy Habits is optional. Reporting your points is optional too. However, 1 point is worth reporting!*



I need to get on that, I've had all I can do to post after I get home and catch up on all my weigh in pms and update my spreadsheet. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi sue! i'm running out of time so i'll just comment on the soccer stuff - hope dylan can get into a class! thomas is really enjoying it! the little gym is supposed to be great too! expensive i think but hey, they're worth it



Yeah the Little Gym is super expensive, but I got a good deal on groupon and have asked people for gift certificates for there for Christmas, so DH can take DS on Saturday's when I'm working during tax season. Something to get them out of the house. 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*-That's too bad there isn't much out there for under 3.  Love your vacation plans.  I'm always planning in my mind, but don't have any official disney dates set.



Love the story about Minnie and the kiss  Too cute!



lisah0711 said:


> DVC does change your planning style for sure, Sue.  I remember I used to think 11 months -- that's a long time to plan in advance.  Now I think "man, isn't my booking window open yet?"



Exactly 



Well, time for my run. Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> Thanks for the congrats everyone!   I am still on  today.  Nothing motivates me to lose weight like losing weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had an up and down week.  I don't think I mentioned it here but my brand new 2 month old washer broke on Sep 13.  The factory authorized repair shop could not come look at it until Sep 19.  Then it was determined a part was needed and they didn't actually fix it until Sep 26.  So 13 days w/o a washer but it was finally fixed on Monday of this week  Driving home to meet the repair guy Monday I ran over something in the road and it punctured my tire.  One of my crowns came out at my dental cleaning this morning and had to be cemented back in  DS brought home a progress report with 3 A's and 1 D (Honors Geometry) today.  Weighed myself Tues morning and FINALLY reached 30 lbs off     I have been waiting for that number a looooong time.
> 
> Saturday is our 17th wedding anniversary.  We don't have any plans; we don't usually make a big deal out of it.  DH and I are both HUGE tightwads   No plans really for the whole weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just had a pedi Sunday.  I'm thinking about a new gym outfit or a new sports bra.  Wasn't there a sports bra several people recommended here last year?
> 
> 
> 
> *TRACEY* Hope to see you in a few weeks too!  Don't be looking for the skinny girl or you won't find her  Look for the lady who looks not too bad!
> 
> *LTS*  Oh, I love croutons too!   I can eat them right out of the package!  The roasted black beans sound like an interesting alternative.  Don't know if I would take the time to do that but I'm going to try to remember.
> 
> *NANCY* We also cook tillapia here and it is delicious.  We just put it on the George Foreman grill and brush it with some olive oil.  Very quick.
> What happened to all our other Nancies
> 
> *PAMELA*  Did you see my post that I may have been to Santa's Village in my childhood?  I found an old diploma from Santa School in Jefferson, NH while unpacking boxes.  I'm not sure why I was holding onto that
> Around here, if you put something rainbow on your car, it means something entirely different than a pretty sky after rain.
> 
> *GRETCHEN* Congrats on the single digit dance!
> 
> *LISA* I thought Pan Am was just OK.  Didn't even watch the last 15 minutes.  Other than the neat 60's stuff, I didn't think the plot was that interesting.  I may give it one more chance.  I'm not liking BL so far this season either.....are they just going to pick off the old people each week until they're gone !?!   Didn't the producers anticipate this would happen?  How can they compete with the younger ones on an even keel for weight loss and physical challenges?
> 
> *KATHY* Loved your story about Michael  What a neat idea to get the photo mugs!
> 
> Well, I have made an executive decision not to go to the gym today.  My whole day was a little off.  I didn't eat anything before or after my dental work so I had about 8 hours between breakfast and lunch.  Boy was my body and head complaining!  And then I freaked out and let DS have it over his geometry grade.  My throat is so sore now.  BAD MOM!  I knew as I was doing it, it was not the appropriate response.  But, like I told him, If he was doing his absolute best, we would accept it but he's not.
> 
> Supper is already prepared- I realized I had a London Broil about to go bad in the fridge yesterday so I put it in the Crock Pot around 3:30. It wasn't ready in time last night but will be wonderful tonight!   I took a few bites last night around 10:30



Well Shawn Im glad you posted after me or I would be really worried that I killed the thread. At least this has been easy to keep up with today.

Well football practice got cancelled as we got onto the field tonight.  There was a thunderstorm coming through.  So we made it home and I got to make a decent dinner again.  I had gotten marinated chicken breasts last night from Wegmans.  They come in packs of two and each breast was about 4 oz.  We had the lemon garlic.  It was so delicious and moist.  Ive made dinner now 2 nights in a row and it has been . 

Well I hope everyone is doing well tonight.


----------



## elanorasmom

QOTD: Week has been okay so far. I realized this morning that I have been incorrectly tracking my food on My Plate, so I broke down and bought a food scale. Hopefully it helps with my accuracy! This weekend, we are talking about maybe going to a wine fest (i.e. good times=empty calories). Last Sat we killed ourselves getting ready for a Sunday Open House, so it will be nice to relax (and go to the gym!).



lovetoscrap said:


> Just finished lunch of a chef salad.   I love croutons but they add extra carbs I am trying to avoid so I took a can of seasoned black beans, rinsed and dried them, tossed with a little bit of olive oil and seasoned with salt and garlic powder, and roasted for about 20 mins in a 400 degree oven.  Great seasoned crunchy salad topping.  I love croutons mostly for the crunch and the seasoning on them so this is a great alternative.



Great suggestion! I'll have to try this soon. Sounds yummy!

Went to Power Yoga today...tough but it makes me feel great! Tomorrow I'll go early to the gym and go for a run on the treadmill.

Jennifer


----------



## dumbo_buddy

alas, it's the end of the day, i'm exhausted and have zero energy to respond to all the lovely posts and answers to the QOTDs. bad coach! bad coach nancy!

and to add to the bad coach thing - i definitely ate my weight today, including making brownies JUST to be able to lick the bowl. and then after dinner i ate half the pan. i'm gross. my only excuse is that i'm 8 months pregnant. not a great excuse but i'll take it.

i'm going to bed before i let myself near those brownies again. i have mommy and me class tomorrow and this class is the weirdest, most awkward group of mommies/grandmas and kids i have ever met. i need to be well rested for these folks!

will talk to you all tomorrow and will come back for personals! xoxo


----------



## jillbur

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: i've read about how sleep is SO important to a healthy lifestyle. "they" are always saying that a solid 8 hours of sleep really helps in your weight loss effort. personally i think it's because if you're sleeping you can't eat. how many hours of sleep do YOU get each night? are you a good sleeper? a problem sleeper?
> 
> *
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I am a person who really needs 8 hours of sleep. Of course, I usually have to function on less. I am trying to go to bed earlier so I can wake up and try yoga before work. So far, this hasn't happened lol.
> 
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, just wanted to share my woo-hoo moment of the day:
> In June I bought myself a 40th anniversary t-shirt knowing that I would be going to MK on Oct 1st. I bought it too small for me then, making myself have a goal to loose the weight to be able to use it. Well today I tried it on, nervous it would still not fit....and it does!! Woo-Hoo!! anyone else going to MK on Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD 1: you've had a busy day - work, school, kids, pets, etc have been a pain in your butt and it's dinnertime. what's your go-to dinner when in a pickle? (you know, assuming you didn't put ingredients in a crock pot this morning or came home to a wonderfully cooked meal by your spouse )
> 
> QOTD 2: what's your favorite disney purchase?? something you find you're always buying when you visit?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> #1-I usually resort to some sort of pasta or breakfast for dinner which my kids love. I'll usually make pancakes or french toast for them and an omlet with veggies for me. Sometimes they want omlets too.
> 
> #2-We don't have a regular purchase but my kids got into Vinylmation on our last trip. I think we'll be buying those for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1) My week has been busy, of course, but have managed to exercise everyday since Sun so I am very happy.
> 
> 2)DH and I are going away this weekend (no kids!). We have a wedding in Pittsburgh on Sat (we are about an hour and 15 mins away) so we turned it into a whole weekend. We are staying in downtown Pitts from Fri-Sun. Only plan so far are dinner (not sure where yet) Friday night, the Rivers casino Sat morning, wedding at 4:30 with reception after, and maybe breakfast in the strip district (not sure about hours on Sun though) and a museum (probably Carnegie Museum of Art). Yay!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bellebookworm9

dvccruiser76 said:


> I used to have a great kickboxing instructor years ago and loved going, but haven't really found a dvd that I liked as much as her class yet
> 
> I took her class on a Monday then Yoga the next day and was like zzzzzzzzzzzz....... let's kick ip up



To me, yoga was almost more strenuous than kickboxing. Kickboxing was difficult while I was doing it, but I wasn't sore the next day (though my housemate was!). Yoga, while challenging during the class, left me sore for 4 days afterwards. And after yoga I was so tired that I fell asleep for an hour and just felt like mush for the rest of the day. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> and to add to the bad coach thing - i definitely ate my weight today, including making brownies JUST to be able to lick the bowl. and then after dinner i ate half the pan. i'm gross. my only excuse is that i'm 8 months pregnant. not a great excuse but i'll take it.
> 
> i'm going to bed before i let myself near those brownies again. i have mommy and me class tomorrow and this class is the weirdest, most awkward group of mommies/grandmas and kids i have ever met. i need to be well rested for these folks!




Hey, sometimes you just gotta lick the bowl! (I was guilty of this two weeks ago when I made the Halloween funfetti cake )

I'm chuckling at your description of the people in the class. Are these people also from Westchester or is that just the gym class? 

**************
Today could have been better or worse with eating. I went through the fridge and threw out all my spoiled fruits and vegetables which was kind of a lot. I definitely need to eat what I buy, because I can't afford to keep throwing this stuff away! Will hopefully do the pantry tomorrow. I am hopefully going to make a pumpkin cookie recipe tomorrow that I found on that skinnytaste website, and a spinach and artichoke dip from the same website this weekend. I plan to throw the oatmeal recipe in the crockpot tonight. 

I'm taking a prospective student to my psych class in the morning. I have an Aural Rehab exam in the afternoon that I'm still prepping for, but my other morning class is canceled for the rest of the piano exams, so more time to study! I'm planning to go to the gym tomorrow afternoon, and then I have a meeting in the evening. 

*Lindsay*, was it you that said football practice was canceled due to rain? We had something similar-around 4:30 it got suuuuper dark out, like a hurricane was coming in and then proceeded to DOWNPOUR for at least an hour. It was terrible, and there was literally about 4 inches of water on the ground in spots.  

I filled out all my transcript request forms today, wrote the checks for them, wrote the check for one of my actual applications, submitted a different application, and filled out my graduation application (no fee for that, thank goodness!), so that was a pretty productive afternoon. And now my desk is clean!


----------



## ougrad86

SettinSail said:


> Carol, were you guys stationed at Ramstein?   I went there once.
> 
> Finally, for my big news..................I have FINALLY reached 30 pounds lost in total  Check out my new clippie.  I loved it so much I added it twice.  I am really proud of myself.  I hope the next 5 come off a little quicker though!



We were stationed up north - a little airbase near Hanover called Hessich-Oldendorf - the base no longer exists, they gave it back to the Germans.  DS is currently taking German in HS, and we plan to take him to Europe as a graduation gift - our last family trip.  Once he starts college, probably won't want to do much traveling with us!

Congrats on your loss!  30 pounds is awesome!  Read about your crummy week(s), but at least you managed to top it off with that!



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *



OK...DS got braces yesterday, and today never thought I'd get through the day - one of those days were you have to do everything at once.  Finally got quite a bit done, so tomorrow will be busy but more organized.  Stayed pretty much on plan, but have two provided lunches at work the next two days, so will need to be extra careful.  No splurges this weekend!  So not the greatest week, but still being careful.  I gained alot of weight with that anniversary dinner, so want to get back to where I was.  And I will!

Carol


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Hi Everyone! *

Yes, I've been MIA for almost 3 weeks but I have a LOT to report. I'll try to make this short as possible.

The movers came the 9th and packed our house (took them 6 hours and they did a HORRIBLE job). Yes, I paid this company out the wazoo to pack everything, load it, haul it to FL, and unload it. Then why is it I had to go behind them and spend 5 hours packing boxes? Yes, the company has yet to call and ask me what I thought (and I've been in FL almost 2 weeks now). The loaders took 12 hours to load our truck on the 10th

We got on the road on the 11th with both cats and the dog. I had some Tremadol for the cats. Dublin and Lizzy (our lab) for the most part did okay. Taylor (other cat) was the one I was most worried about but overall she did okay. We stopped about every 4 hours to let them do our thing. We wound up not even getting to our house until 10am on the 12th. 

I helped Alan get the animals situated, plugged my phone in to charge, and slept til 3pm that day. We wound up spending 3 nights at Villas of Wilderness Lodge until our household goods arrived. Our houshold goods arrived on the 15th. The unloaders were awesome (along with our driver). They had everything unloaded and furniture put in appropriate areas and put together all within 6 hours. 

Alan had to fly back to TX to load up my convertible on his flatbed and give keys to the house to our realtor. Long story short the realtor is on thin ice with me and Alan's flatbed is still in TX. He got 3 hours from the Louisiana border and his truck started acting funny. He had a friend tow it to his shop to look it over and he drove my convertible back to FL.

During all the time he was gone I was busy trying to get our kitchen unpacked and was watching my NCIS seasons on DVD. I didn't get it completely unpacked but made a major dent in it. 

Our vacation started Sept 21st. We got up that morning, took Lizzy to the kennel on Disney property and made our way to Kidani village. Now, if you like this hotel skip over what I'm about to write.

We got to the resort and the security guard directed us to the wrong spot (Jambo House). So we get the car unloaded, the valet park it, and I go in to check in. Long story short she told me I was at the wrong end of the resort but they still got us checked in. We get everything back in the car and head over to Kidani Village. By this time my best friend is arriving on the Magical Express. We head up to our room to relax. 

I call down to bell services and ask them to bring up our owners lockers, suitcases, wheelchair and my laptop bag. I gave them the code on the card and spelled my last name. They bring up only our owners lockers and my wheelchair. When the bell hop asks if I need anything else I said, "Yes, the rest of my luggage. I had 2 pieces of luggage, and a laptop bag. You only brought me my owners lockers and wheelchair." He takes my luggage ticket and goes down to bell services. A chunk of time goes by and they still haven't come back. They call our room and basically tell us they can't find our luggage!! Alan heads downstairs to figure out what is going on and luckily comes back up with our stuff. 

Then every time I tried to make a phone call on my cell I didn't have signal. I've never had that problem on Disney property. The internet is slow as molasses out here and we've just come to the conclusion that this resort is not for us. Then we go to pick the car up from valet last night and I have a scratch all the way down the one side of my car. This about sends me over the edge. 

I spent a few hours alone at Magic Kingdom on Sunday. I was really missing Josh & Maddie and just needed to be alone. Alan and Candice were still lounging when I left the resort. I walked down Mainstreet USA and wept the whole way. I rode a few rides and took a few photo pass pictures. They showed up a few hours later and while they were on Space Mountain I broke down. I was noticing all the little girls that would be around Maddie's age now if she were alive. Many were dressed up as princesses and I just couldn't handle it and broke down. When they got off the ride and headed toward me I gave them their bags and told them I was going back to the resort. Alan asked me if I was sick and I told him "No, I just can't be here. Its to hard. I'm going back to Kidani. If you guys want to stay then stay. Your adults and I'm not going to hold your hand through the park." Alan went back with me to the resort and Candice stayed at the park. My best friend has been really negative this trip and its really annoying me. I think it all started due to the events of this day. She complains about the heat (she knew over a year ago that we'd be going during the summer.), she doesn't want to ride the rides we want to ride, she doesn't want to do character meals (our faves) and I'm just fed up. I finally just told Alan that I wasn't inviting her anymore. Yes, I understand when your going to Disney with someone else you have to compromise and do things everyone wants to do but I'm not changing my whole vacation for her. 

The trip wasn't a complete nightmare. We for the most part have had short lines at the parks. Its been warm but not to terrible and I've ate at some places I've never been to. Kona Cafe = thumbs up, I loved it. Yak and Yeti = thumbs down, I've had better. Nine Dragons at Epcot = thumbs up, I really liked it even though I was really nervous about eating there. 

Its rained a few days that we've been here but nothing to bad. We knew ahead of time that it rains in FL so we just made sure we had ponchos packed in my wheelchair bag. We only had to use them once. It would sprinkle a little in the parks but nothing to really worry about dragging out the ponchos for. 

Tomorrow is our last full day and then we head home Friday morning. We'll have internet and satelite at our house this weekend so it'll be easier to catch up then. I just thought I'd post an update and let everyone know I'm alive.


----------



## bellebookworm9

*Christina*, I was just thinking about you the other day. Glad you made it to Florida safely, and I'm sorry to hear about the problems at Kidani. We loved it there, but it seems that at all Disney resorts these days people are having hit or miss experiences. 

************
The crock pot oatmeal is pretty good! I did have to add a little bit of sugar (the only sweetener that was in there was maple syrup), but it didn't burn the hose down overnight.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

bellebookworm9 said:


> To me, yoga was almost more strenuous than kickboxing.
> 
> *i totally agree! there's an AWESOME DVD by brian kest (he has a bunch actually). he does "power yoga" and i swear 20 min of that and you're sore for days! DH used to be really into yoga and lost a bunch of weight doing it and it helped him also with his crohn's disease. now if i could only get back to it (and him too!)*
> 
> Hey, sometimes you just gotta lick the bowl! (I was guilty of this two weeks ago when I made the Halloween funfetti cake )
> 
> I'm chuckling at your description of the people in the class. Are these people also from Westchester or is that just the gym class?
> 
> *let me just say i have nothing against westchester. it's just the snotty attitude of money money money that i don't like. heck, i went to middle school and high school in fairfield county, ct...land of snobbery! lol! but no! the mommy and me is all bronx folks. and this class if full of people who don't live in my neighborhood. some of them are just straight up ghetto! one grandma showed up and wore sunglasses the whole class. i caught a glimpse under her glasses and she had a black eye! omg! anyway, maybe today will be better!*



your new recipes are inspiring my qotd 



ougrad86 said:


> OK...DS got braces yesterday, and today never thought I'd get through the day - one of those days were you have to do everything at once.  Finally got quite a bit done, so tomorrow will be busy but more organized.  Stayed pretty much on plan, but have two provided lunches at work the next two days, so will need to be extra careful.  No splurges this weekend!  So not the greatest week, but still being careful.  I gained alot of weight with that anniversary dinner, so want to get back to where I was.  And I will!



how's DS handling the braces? any pain? i hope he's getting some ice cream or other soft treats. i will never forget the day i got braces. 5th grade, a month after moving to a new school in fancy-pants CT. i already had a strong bronx accent and didn't fit in! got the braces on a saturday and that afternoon we went down to manhattan to madison square garden for my very first knicks game. i was so excited. and my dad took me which meant we got the special treat of mcdonalds! knicks game AND mcdonalds?? heaven, right? of course my teeth hurt too bad to eat my mcnuggets. i was a sad kiddo. how pathetic. hope your DS had a better day than i did (apparently it still bothers me! lol!)



bellebookworm9 said:


> The crock pot oatmeal is pretty good! I did have to add a little bit of sugar (the only sweetener that was in there was maple syrup), but it didn't burn the hose down overnight.



well this brings me to my QOTD for the day (and last as a coach for the week).

*QOTD: Won't you please share a new recipe? How about a nice fall one? Gretchen's oatmeal has me pining for some cooler weather! With apple picking and pumpkin picking season in full swing, it'd be great to try some new fall-inspired recipes! 

*have a fabulous day everyone! i had the WORST belly ache and headache from the disgusting amount of brownies i ate last night. lesson learned. 

on a positive note, i bought these k-cups for the keurig in chai latte. it. is. amazing! goes along with my pining for cooler weather. delicious latte in the morning! too bad it's 70 and a billion percent humidity!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

*Pamela,* what a nice project you are working on to surprise your MIL with for her birthday!   

The report is the make-up work "isn't too bad." 

*Gretchen,* always love to do the single digit dance! 

*Tracey,* glad that Izzie is feeling better.  

*Linda,* sorry the bug hit your house, too.    Hope the audition went well.

*JaxJags08,* hope that you get to go to the beach this week-end!  

*lovehoney,* sending good thoughts and  that something works out for you soon.  And  on the pants -- DS grew 5 inches this year!  

*LTS,* great idea for the salad toppings.    I like crunchy things on my salads, too.  Have you ever tried those Salad Toppins by McCormick?  They aren't too bad calorie wise but I don't know how the ingredients play into South Beath.  Will you saute your kale?

*Reenie,* enjoy your busy week-end! 

*Shawn,* sorry about the bad week.    But way to turn a bad situation into something good!    I hardly ever get to watch tv so my expectations are pretty low when I watch something.    I agree with you on BL -- nothing like alienating part of your audience.    I can't see them sending Anna home like they did Brett last season so it will be interesting to see what happens.  I don't have any strong feelings about anyone yet. 

*Sue,* I'm actually waiting for my 7 month window to open to try to go to Aulani in 2012.  I'm still trying to figure that airfare thing.    Actually compared to Orlando right now it's not too bad.

*Lindsay,* woo hoo for two dinners at home in a row!  

*Nancy,* you are a wonderful coach so don't worry about it!   



ougrad86 said:


> I gained alot of weight with that anniversary dinner, so want to get back to where I was.  And I will!



Yes, you will!    Love the positive attitude!

*Christina,* glad to hear that you made it to FL.  

I tried to sabotage myself by leaving my running shoes and work out clothes at home yesterday.  Instead of doing what I would usually do which is recite a litany of excuses about why I should put my run off I just did 30 minutes around my neighborhood.  And guess what the world did end!    So this morning I put two sets of clothes together -- one to use and an extra to put in the car.  This week-end I will put together a third to keep at the office so there will be no excuses or missed opportunities.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

glss1/2fll said:


> Weekend: well, DS1 takes the SAT Saturday and DS2 will pop down to a neighbor's house to play some flute duets. Sunday DS1 will participate in a walk for diabetes with his basketball team then get his senior pictures taken in the afternoon. DS2 will be playing the flute at both church services with the grown up group he's joined. Then in the evening he'll have choir practice and youth group. DS1 may go to youth group; we never know what his plan is!  Who knows what DH and I will do? I Ah, I'm sure DH will go for a long bike ride out in the boondocks. That'll take care of a couple hours  for him. It's a new month so I'll balance out September and pay bills. We lead such an exciting life.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder that I need to pull out the Sept. bills!!
> 
> DS2 is home sick today; he's got a whopper of a cold. This evening he has rehearsal with the grown up group and after that he will be recorded for an audition to an honors choir in March. Hope he can get the notes right! Had a girlfriend tell me that her hubby auditioned once with a cold and was accepted--but was given a very low part. He usually sang a bit higher! We'll find out before Halloween.
> 
> Sorry he is sick on such an important day!  Maybe if you could get a good dose of decongestant into him it would help??  Tell him to really push the fluids today and blow, blow, blow.... don't sniffle!
> 
> Better go take a shower and figure out something to eat. Have a super day!





lovehoney said:


> I QOTD: The week is going okay.  I've applied for 4 jobs this week.  I'm seeing more and more positions posted that I'm qualified for.  Hopefully a good sign.  DS1 caught a bug last night - up till 3 with my poor little guy.  That means no MDO tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck with the jobs.  What are you applying for?
> 
> What kind of bug did DS catch?  The kind that involves buckets or the kind that involves tissues?? Hope he is better quickly!
> 
> This weekend I have my long walk on Saturday and then shopping with DS10.  He is going to an environmental camp with his 5th grade class next week and needs 4 pairs of pants.  He has outgrown all of his jeans, and only has dress/uniform pants.  I can't believe I have to buy him 4 pair.I've already looked at the Goodwill and there was nothing in his size.  Oh the fun of growing boys.  Target has jeans on sale for $8 so we will try there first.



You are singing to the choir here about boys outgrowing their clothes.  Too bad we don't all live close enough to have a clothing exchange!  DS has grown something insane like 9 inches in the past 18 months!!  Honestly.... when I took him to Disney in 05/2010 he was about 4 inches shorter than me.... now he is 5 inches taller than me!! He got measured at the allergist this week at 5' 9"!!

I literally had to get rid of EVERY SINGLE article of school clothing from last year and start all over (well... except for a few hoodies).  And I desperately need to order him a set of snowboarding clothes too!  It is an expensive year to be his Mom!    Plus I absolutely MUST get him in to the orthodontist this fall.... I've put it off far too long!

DD and I like the Target jeans, so hopefully you can find a few bargains!



lovetoscrap said:


> In the mood to talk about food today!  Not much exciting going on with me this week so that is all that is on my mind!
> 
> Just finished lunch of a chef salad.   I love croutons but they add extra carbs I am trying to avoid so I took a can of seasoned black beans, rinsed and dried them, tossed with a little bit of olive oil and seasoned with salt and garlic powder, and roasted for about 20 mins in a 400 degree oven.  Great seasoned crunchy salad topping.  I love croutons mostly for the crunch and the seasoning on them so this is a great alternative.
> 
> I need to make an egg casserole later today.  I hate cooking in the morning so hopefully I can make it and it will be good the next few days (the recipe says it will).  And I have a pot roast in the crock pot for dinner.
> 
> I went to the store this morning and found some Yoplait Yogurt Delights that look like they are a low fat low sugar pudding like dessert.  They are around 120 calories which is a little more than I would like but that is the same calories and carbs as my regular yogurt.  I will try one tonight.  I bought Grasshopper (chocolate and Mint) and Chocolate Eclair.
> 
> I also bought some Kale-- I keep seeing recipes that use it but I have never made it.  I bought some a few months ago but never used it so it got thrown out.
> 
> That is all of my excitement for today!  Guess maybe I should go and clean something.




Try roasting the kale for a crunchy treat.  I wash and dry it, spray it with a bit of PAM and sprinkle it with some salt and roast/bake it until it is dried out and crunchy.  I call them kale chips.  It is also excellent in soups and some stews, but takes much longer than spinach to soften up properly, so allow that extra time or cook it separately and add it to the soup at the end.  

I love black beans, but I've never tried them like you suggested, although I have roasted chick peas before (yum!).  I'll have to give it a try!  Thanks for the idea!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Not so good on the eating front.  Some meals are worse than others.  I currently feel like a need a trip to the BL ranch...so thats why I made sure to come back to this thread.
> 
> Glad you are back here!!
> 
> Weekend plans:  Sat- Ryans football game Sun- Going on a bus trip to Atlantic City (Casino's) with my mom, Nana, Aunt and Uncle.  I got on the trip by process of default because my dad couldnt go.  He is afraid my grammy will get out of sorts again (alzheimers) and that my aunt will not have him to help.  So I am the choosen one.  It means a full day away from the kids but I am really in need of some mommy only time.
> 
> Have fun in AC!!
> 
> 
> wowza whenever I feel like I have alot going on all I need to do is read about your crazy busy days and I feel like Ive been lazy. You are a superwomen....good luck getting the book done.  That will be a great gift for her.
> 
> Well.... it sounds pretty exciting, but what it really boils down to is me sitting on my a** in the car A LOT!!  THat is mostly due to the fact that NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING around here is less than a 15 minute drive.  DS's school... 15 minutes, DD's school..... 20 minutes, DD's YMCA...... 30 minutes, DS's soccer field...... 20 minutes, DD's chiropractor...... 45 minutes, grocery store.......30 minutes, Target and/or Walmart.......40+ minutes.
> 
> So with DH gone and me doing the back-and-forth driving for all of the activities, you can see why my days are a bit crazy!  We were really pushing for DD to get her license this summer, but she didn't do it and now she doesn't have the time for Driver's Ed.  But honestly, two of her classmates had bad accidents this month, so for the time being I am not pushing it.  It is just scary to think about!
> 
> I have the same issues with my older son.  He sometimes goes through 2 sizes in one season.  Not to mention the wholes he gets in the knees.  Its insane.  Good luck finding some good deals.
> 
> I agree.... it is nuts sometimes when they have these huge growth spurts!  WHen DS tried on the new pants I bought him in August, he thought they were too long..... he didn't realize they were just right because he was so used to wearing pants that were too short!! "Yes honey, your pants are SUPPOSED to touch your sneakers!"
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Ok so I caught up on the last page.  I have been really bad at checking in lately.  I need to just stop making excuses.  Life being busy just cant be an excuse for me anymore.  Its the life Ive chosen and now I just need to figure out how to deal with it all.
> 
> Ive missed chatting with everyone and hopefully I can just jump right back in.  I could really use the help.  I keep adding numbers instead of taking them away on the scale.
> 
> Ryan has 5 more weeks of football and I know once that is over things should get a little bit easier.  I really need to get better with meal planning and making some things in the crock pot or ahead of time to just heat up.  The problem is I am starving by the time we get home at 830 at night.
> 
> Ok well I hope to get on here more often...talk to you soon!



Take a few minutes to plan some meals this weekend.  YOu could even do the prep for them (cutting veggies, browning meat) and they'd be ready to drop in the crockpot in the morning!  Take my word for it, you will THANK yourself later!!



SettinSail said:


> Thanks for the congrats everyone!   I am still on :today.  *Nothing motivates me to lose weight like losing weight*
> 
> Ain't that the truth!!?
> 
> I've had an up and down week.  I don't think I mentioned it here but my brand new 2 month old washer broke on Sep 13.  The factory authorized repair shop could not come look at it until Sep 19.  Then it was determined a part was needed and they didn't actually fix it until Sep 26.  So 13 days w/o a washer but it was finally fixed on Monday of this week. Driving home to meet the repair guy Monday I ran over something in the road and it punctured my tire.  One of my crowns came out at my dental cleaning this morning and had to be cemented back in.  DS brought home a progress report with 3 A's and 1 D (Honors Geometry) today.  Weighed myself Tues morning and FINALLY reached 30 lbs off     I have been waiting for that number a looooong time.
> 
> Oh my heavens!  Thank goodness you had some good news on the scale to balance out all of that .
> 
> Saturday is our 17th wedding anniversary.  We don't have any plans; we don't usually make a big deal out of it.  DH and I are both HUGE tightwads   No plans really for the whole weekend.
> 
> Happy anniversary!
> 
> Well, I just had a pedi Sunday.  I'm thinking about a new gym outfit or a new sports bra.  Wasn't there a sports bra several people recommended here last year?
> 
> I know a lot of the ladies swear by Enell bras.
> 
> 
> 
> *PAMELA*  Did you see my post that I may have been to Santa's Village in my childhood?  I found an old diploma from Santa School in Jefferson, NH while unpacking boxes.  I'm not sure why I was holding onto that.
> Around here, if you put something rainbow on your car, it means something entirely different than a pretty sky after rain.
> 
> Sad to say I've never been to Santa's Village.  It wasn't something I ever took my kids to when they were younger and of course, now, they are much too old.  I didn't grow up in NH (grew up in MA) and we NEVER traveled much just for "fun".  We usually took one vacation a year, it was never more than a 2 hour drive away, and we thought that we were really "going places!"
> 
> I totally understand the "rainbow" statement.  DD belongs to a girls group called the "Rainbow Girls".... it is part of the Masonic family.... younger version of the Eastern Star, if you are familiar at all with that.... but anyhow, when we talk about it people usually think that DD is, well, um.... "playing for the other team", so to speak.
> 
> I think rainbows are lovely and I don't much care what people think when I drive around with my rainbow Mickey antenna topper on!!
> 
> 
> I'm not liking BL so far this season either.....are they just going to pick off the old people each week until they're gone !?!   Didn't the producers anticipate this would happen?  How can they compete with the younger ones on an even keel for weight loss and physical challenges?
> 
> Because of my schedule this week I didn't catch the first half of the show, but did see the weigh-in, etc.  It sounded from the talk like maybe Johnny just wasn't giving it his all this week?
> 
> But I agree... you get older folks with blown knees, etc, and it is unfair to expect them to do the same work as a 25 year old.... even an overweight 25 year old!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have made an executive decision not to go to the gym today.  My whole day was a little off.  I didn't eat anything before or after my dental work so I had about 8 hours between breakfast and lunch.  Boy was my body and head complaining!
> 
> Sounds like your body needed some food and rest!
> 
> Then I freaked out and let DS have it over his geometry grade.  My throat is so sore now.  BAD MOM!  I knew as I was doing it, it was not the appropriate response.  But, like I told him, If he was doing his absolute best, we would accept it but he's not.
> 
> 
> Sounds like what DH and I say a LOT to DS!  He, of course, will immediately claim that he did his best, but when you don't even see him studying..... or he studies for 30 minutes the night before a test that he knew was coming for 4 days.... well, I'm sorry but that is NOT your BEST!
> 
> Don't feel too badly.  Maybe your blow-up will shake him up a little bit.
> 
> Supper is already prepared- I realized I had a London Broil about to go bad in the fridge yesterday so I put it in the Crock Pot around 3:30. It wasn't ready in time last night but will be wonderful tonight!   I took a few bites last night around 10:30



Hope the dinner was delicious!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yeah the Little Gym is super expensive, but I got a good deal on groupon and have asked people for gift certificates for there for Christmas, so DH can take DS on Saturday's when I'm working during tax season. Something to get them out of the house.
> 
> That's a great idea.  I would far rather have someone give my child an "experience" or a "lesson" rather than a "thing" that needs to find a home, be picked up, cleaned, etc.
> 
> Well, time for my run. Have a good evening everyone!



HOpe the run was a good one!



dumbo_buddy said:


> alas, it's the end of the day, i'm exhausted and have zero energy to respond to all the lovely posts and answers to the QOTDs. bad coach! bad coach nancy!
> 
> Don't worry too much.... we've kept ourselves pretty busy here!
> 
> and to add to the bad coach thing - i definitely ate my weight today, including making brownies JUST to be able to lick the bowl. and then after dinner i ate half the pan. i'm gross. my only excuse is that i'm 8 months pregnant. not a great excuse but i'll take it.
> 
> i'm going to bed before i let myself near those brownies again. i have mommy and me class tomorrow and this class is the weirdest, most awkward group of mommies/grandmas and kids i have ever met. i need to be well rested for these folks!
> 
> will talk to you all tomorrow and will come back for personals! xoxo



How about throwing the rest of the brownies in the freezer for another day??



jillbur said:


> 2)DH and I are going away this weekend (no kids!). We have a wedding in Pittsburgh on Sat (we are about an hour and 15 mins away) so we turned it into a whole weekend. We are staying in downtown Pitts from Fri-Sun. Only plan so far are dinner (not sure where yet) Friday night, the Rivers casino Sat morning, wedding at 4:30 with reception after, and maybe breakfast in the strip district (not sure about hours on Sun though) and a museum (probably Carnegie Museum of Art). Yay!



Make the most of your weekend and enjoy it!



bellebookworm9 said:


> [SIZE="3Today could have been better or worse with eating. I went through the fridge and threw out all my spoiled fruits and vegetables which was kind of a lot. I definitely need to eat what I buy, because I can't afford to keep throwing this stuff away! Will hopefully do the pantry tomorrow. I am hopefully going to make a pumpkin cookie recipe tomorrow that I found on that skinnytaste website, and a spinach and artichoke dip from the same website this weekend. I plan to throw the oatmeal recipe in the crockpot tonight.
> 
> [COLOR="magenta"]Share the cookie recipe if it turns out well![/COLOR]
> 
> I filled out all my transcript request forms today, wrote the checks for them, wrote the check for one of my actual applications, submitted a different application, and filled out my graduation application (no fee for that, thank goodness!), so that was a pretty productive afternoon. And now my desk is clean![/COLOR][/SIZE]



Good job getting all of that stuff done and the desk cleaned! It reminds me that I absolutely MUST stop procrastinating about DD's passport application!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Hi Everyone! *
> 
> Yes, I've been MIA for almost 3 weeks but I have a LOT to report. I'll try to make this short as possible.
> 
> The movers came the 9th and packed our house (took them 6 hours and they did a HORRIBLE job). Yes, I paid this company out the wazoo to pack everything, load it, haul it to FL, and unload it. Then why is it I had to go behind them and spend 5 hours packing boxes? Yes, the company has yet to call and ask me what I thought (and I've been in FL almost 2 weeks now). The loaders took 12 hours to load our truck on the 10th
> 
> We got on the road on the 11th with both cats and the dog. I had some Tremadol for the cats. Dublin and Lizzy (our lab) for the most part did okay. Taylor (other cat) was the one I was most worried about but overall she did okay. We stopped about every 4 hours to let them do our thing. We wound up not even getting to our house until 10am on the 12th.
> 
> I helped Alan get the animals situated, plugged my phone in to charge, and slept til 3pm that day. We wound up spending 3 nights at Villas of Wilderness Lodge until our household goods arrived. Our houshold goods arrived on the 15th. The unloaders were awesome (along with our driver). They had everything unloaded and furniture put in appropriate areas and put together all within 6 hours.
> 
> Alan had to fly back to TX to load up my convertible on his flatbed and give keys to the house to our realtor. Long story short the realtor is on thin ice with me and Alan's flatbed is still in TX. He got 3 hours from the Louisiana border and his truck started acting funny. He had a friend tow it to his shop to look it over and he drove my convertible back to FL.
> 
> During all the time he was gone I was busy trying to get our kitchen unpacked and was watching my NCIS seasons on DVD. I didn't get it completely unpacked but made a major dent in it.
> 
> Our vacation started Sept 21st. We got up that morning, took Lizzy to the kennel on Disney property and made our way to Kidani village. Now, if you like this hotel skip over what I'm about to write.
> 
> We got to the resort and the security guard directed us to the wrong spot (Jambo House). So we get the car unloaded, the valet park it, and I go in to check in. Long story short she told me I was at the wrong end of the resort but they still got us checked in. We get everything back in the car and head over to Kidani Village. By this time my best friend is arriving on the Magical Express. We head up to our room to relax.
> 
> I call down to bell services and ask them to bring up our owners lockers, suitcases, wheelchair and my laptop bag. I gave them the code on the card and spelled my last name. They bring up only our owners lockers and my wheelchair. When the bell hop asks if I need anything else I said, "Yes, the rest of my luggage. I had 2 pieces of luggage, and a laptop bag. You only brought me my owners lockers and wheelchair." He takes my luggage ticket and goes down to bell services. A chunk of time goes by and they still haven't come back. They call our room and basically tell us they can't find our luggage!! Alan heads downstairs to figure out what is going on and luckily comes back up with our stuff.
> 
> Then every time I tried to make a phone call on my cell I didn't have signal. I've never had that problem on Disney property. The internet is slow as molasses out here and we've just come to the conclusion that this resort is not for us. Then we go to pick the car up from valet last night and I have a scratch all the way down the one side of my car. This about sends me over the edge.
> 
> I spent a few hours alone at Magic Kingdom on Sunday. I was really missing Josh & Maddie and just needed to be alone. Alan and Candice were still lounging when I left the resort. I walked down Mainstreet USA and wept the whole way. I rode a few rides and took a few photo pass pictures. They showed up a few hours later and while they were on Space Mountain I broke down. I was noticing all the little girls that would be around Maddie's age now if she were alive. Many were dressed up as princesses and I just couldn't handle it and broke down. When they got off the ride and headed toward me I gave them their bags and told them I was going back to the resort. Alan asked me if I was sick and I told him "No, I just can't be here. Its to hard. I'm going back to Kidani. If you guys want to stay then stay. Your adults and I'm not going to hold your hand through the park." Alan went back with me to the resort and Candice stayed at the park. My best friend has been really negative this trip and its really annoying me. I think it all started due to the events of this day. She complains about the heat (she knew over a year ago that we'd be going during the summer.), she doesn't want to ride the rides we want to ride, she doesn't want to do character meals (our faves) and I'm just fed up. I finally just told Alan that I wasn't inviting her anymore. Yes, I understand when your going to Disney with someone else you have to compromise and do things everyone wants to do but I'm not changing my whole vacation for her.
> 
> The trip wasn't a complete nightmare. We for the most part have had short lines at the parks. Its been warm but not to terrible and I've ate at some places I've never been to. Kona Cafe = thumbs up, I loved it. Yak and Yeti = thumbs down, I've had better. Nine Dragons at Epcot = thumbs up, I really liked it even though I was really nervous about eating there.
> 
> Its rained a few days that we've been here but nothing to bad. We knew ahead of time that it rains in FL so we just made sure we had ponchos packed in my wheelchair bag. We only had to use them once. It would sprinkle a little in the parks but nothing to really worry about dragging out the ponchos for.
> 
> Tomorrow is our last full day and then we head home Friday morning. We'll have internet and satelite at our house this weekend so it'll be easier to catch up then. I just thought I'd post an update and let everyone know I'm alive.



It all sounds a bit   Sounds like lots of stress lately.  Hopefully once you are in your new home and can settle in everything will look brighter.  Sorry you were sad at the MK.... no one should be sad there, but I'm sure we all understand.



bellebookworm9 said:


> The crock pot oatmeal is pretty good! I did have to add a little bit of sugar (the only sweetener that was in there was maple syrup), but it didn't burn the hose down overnight. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



You'll have to share this recipe too!



dumbo_buddy said:


> well this brings me to my QOTD for the day (and last as a coach for the week).
> 
> *QOTD: Won't you please share a new recipe? How about a nice fall one? *


*

Well.... does it count if I just asked someone ELSE to share a few recipes??

I'll share a super easy one!

Pumpkin Spice Muffins

1 box spice cake mix

1 15 oz can of pure pumpkin (not pie filling)

3/4 C water

Combine all ingredients.  Spoon into muffins tins.  Bake at 350 degrees for 18-20 minutes.  Makes approximately 16 muffins.  These were 2 points on the old WW system.... not sure about Points Plus.

I also threw in a bit of extra nutmeg and cinnamon.  If you want to make them healthier you can throw in some ground flaxseed also!  And nuts and/or raisins would work in this (or chocolate chips.... but you didn't hear me say that!  ).  It is really just a "base recipe" and as you can see, you can built on it in many, many ways!.

***************

Happy Rainy Thursday friends!  I got absolutely NOTHING done in the scrapbook for DMIL yesterday.  And I spent an HOUR going through pictures to find to print and found exactly 2!  Not going to get "100 reasons we love you" book done with just 2 pictures!  I will not be MOVING from this computer station this morning until I find at least 5 decent pictures and send them to Walgreens to pick up this afternoon!  

I am skipping the TM this morning and will walk/run during DS's soccer practice tonight (unless there is lightening).  I will ABSOLUTELY get 4 scrapbook pages done for this book (sans photos) today!! 

Laundry is caught up except for two loads to fold, kitchen is clean, dining room and living room are picked up.  Office is a disaster, but oh well.  I will make the beds and run the vacuum around.  I'm picking the kids up early from school for DD's chiropractic appointment, so I need to leave here at 1:30 with soccer equipment and swim bags packed, plus snacks, water bottles, and dinner (unless I decide to splurge and buy them something while we are out).   We will not return home until 8:45 pm after all evening activities are done.   

Guess I had better move along.  BTW, breakfast was delicious today!  I had a 3 egg white omelet with sauteed onions, sundried tomatoes, and laughing cow garlic and herb cheese.    TTYL.......................P*


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Won't you please share a new recipe? How about a nice fall one? Gretchen's oatmeal has me pining for some cooler weather! With apple picking and pumpkin picking season in full swing, it'd be great to try some new fall-inspired recipes! *



Here's the Pumpkin Spiced Oatmeal Pecan Cookies. It calls for canned pumpkin (not pie filling) but I absolutely could not find it at the store, so I'm going to try the pie filling and see what happens.

*Cranberry Maple Slow Cooker Oatmeal*
8 cup(s) water   
2 cup(s) Hodgson Mill Steel cut oats, or other brand   
2/3 cup(s) dried cranberries, chopped   
1/2 cup(s) maple syrup   
1 tsp ground cinnamon   
1/2 tsp table salt   
3 Tbsp slivered almonds, toasted   

Instructions
Combine all ingredients, except almonds, in a 5- to 6-quart slow cooker. Cook on low power for 4 to 6 hours, depending on desired creaminess. Stir well to combine and then sprinkle with almonds. Yields about 3/4 cup oatmeal and 1 teaspoon almonds per serving. 

Notes
Be sure to use steel-cut oats for this recipe as regular oatmeal will not hold up to this length of cooking. If you like your oatmeal very creamy, you can cook it up to 8 hours. 

I ended up adding 1/2 tsp of sugar to my serving this morning, which increases the total point value per serving to 6. I also used reduced calorie maple syrup. My crock pot is only 4 qts and it was still fine, and I cooked it for just over 8 hours, so it turned out a bit creamier than I might have wanted.



pjlla said:


> Good job getting all of that stuff done and the desk cleaned! It reminds me that I absolutely MUST stop procrastinating about DD's passport application!



All my forms are submitted, payments have been made, etc. Yup, you don't want to procrastinate on the passport stuff for too long!


----------



## donac

Good thursday morning everyone.  Just relaxing on my day off.  It is nice to have it off but it will be very hard to go in tomorrow.  Especially since dh has the tomorrow off.  

Dh just mentioned about mowing a lawn today.  I don't think we are going to get it in.  It looks like it is going to rain any minute now.  

I don't have anything planned for today or even this weekend.  I do need to work on my letters of recommendations for my students.

Setting Sail congrats on 30 pounds that is a great accomplishment. 

Disneywedding2010  I am glad that you made it Fl safely.  I can't imagine the stress you are going through with a new move and all your memories.  Take care of yourself

Hi to everyone else.  Will try to be back later.

have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## elanorasmom

Good Thursday morning everyone!

Looking forward to an early afternoon run, then DD Ballet Class, then I'm helping at a dog training class - busy day!

Here is a recipe for a great, healthy dip as an alternative to hummus. It is from Fat Free Vegan blog - I'm not vegan anymore (too many chocolate ice cream cravings when I was pregnant) but it is a great site for high protein, low fat meat alternatives. Most of the recipes are very accessible. 

Rosemary Chickpea Dip

Fresh rosemary and lemon brighten mild, nutty chickpeas. Dip with pita wedges or endive leaves. For a quick lunch, try this in pita bread with sliced cucumbers and tomatoes. Or thin with a little vegetable broth to make an easy soup.

1 cup chopped green onions
2 (15 1/2-ounce) cans chickpeas (garbanzo beans), rinsed and drained
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh rosemary
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup fat-free, less-sodium vegetable broth (such as Swansons Certified Organic)

Heat a large non-stick skillet over med. high heat. Add onions; sauté in sauté liquid (water, pan spray) 3 minutes or until tender. Add beans; sauté 1 minute. Place bean mixture and remaining ingredients in a food processor; process until smooth. Place bean mixture in a bowl.

Everyone have a great day!!

Jennifer


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Thanks everyone for the replies..

I'm going to get in the shower here in a few. Alan is over at the house getting some things in order (internet guy is there as we speak). Candice and I are going to do some bus hopping to make our way over to Boardwalk villas. I've never been to that area of Disney and I want to check out the boardwalk.


----------



## lovehoney

pjlla said:


> Laundry is caught up except for two loads to fold, kitchen is clean, dining room and living room are picked up.  Office is a disaster, but oh well.  I will make the beds and run the vacuum around.  I'm picking the kids up early from school for DD's chiropractic appointment, so I need to leave here at 1:30 with soccer equipment and swim bags packed, plus snacks, water bottles, and dinner (unless I decide to splurge and buy them something while we are out).   We will not return home until 8:45 pm after all evening activities are done.



You have encouraged me to get the laundry caught up. I have about 5 loads. Thanks!  

I hope you have a great walk during soccer.  I usually spend the whole time chasing DS1 - since he is under the weather I think I will bring his stroller along and walk while DS7 has baseball practice tonight.

BTW - DS1 had the bucket kind of bug.   I guess more like a pail - not too bad.  He is still running a fever but feeling better.  I was a little worried because I gave him pre-cut cantaloupe  with his lunch that day.  I emailed the store and they let me know that the cantaloupe came from California and Texas and was not from Colorado. What a relief!




bellebookworm9 said:


> *Cranberry Maple Slow Cooker Oatmeal*
> 8 cup(s) water
> 2 cup(s) Hodgson Mill Steel cut oats, or other brand
> 2/3 cup(s) dried cranberries, chopped
> 1/2 cup(s) maple syrup
> 1 tsp ground cinnamon
> 1/2 tsp table salt
> 3 Tbsp slivered almonds, toasted
> 
> Instructions
> Combine all ingredients, except almonds, in a 5- to 6-quart slow cooker. Cook on low power for 4 to 6 hours, depending on desired creaminess. Stir well to combine and then sprinkle with almonds. Yields about 3/4 cup oatmeal and 1 teaspoon almonds per serving.
> 
> Notes
> Be sure to use steel-cut oats for this recipe as regular oatmeal will not hold up to this length of cooking. If you like your oatmeal very creamy, you can cook it up to 8 hours.
> 
> I ended up adding 1/2 tsp of sugar to my serving this morning, which increases the total point value per serving to 6. I also used reduced calorie maple syrup. My crock pot is only 4 qts and it was still fine, and I cooked it for just over 8 hours, so it turned out a bit creamier than I might have wanted.!



Yummy. 



elanorasmom said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone!
> 
> Looking forward to an early afternoon run, then DD Ballet Class, then I'm helping at a dog training class - busy day!
> 
> Here is a recipe for a great, healthy dip as an alternative to hummus. It is from Fat Free Vegan blog - I'm not vegan anymore (too many chocolate ice cream cravings when I was pregnant) but it is a great site for high protein, low fat meat alternatives. Most of the recipes are very accessible.
> 
> Rosemary Chickpea Dip
> 
> Fresh rosemary and lemon brighten mild, nutty chickpeas. Dip with pita wedges or endive leaves. For a quick lunch, try this in pita bread with sliced cucumbers and tomatoes. Or thin with a little vegetable broth to make an easy soup.
> 
> 1 cup chopped green onions
> 2 (15 1/2-ounce) cans chickpeas (garbanzo beans), rinsed and drained
> 1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh rosemary
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 1/4 cup fat-free, less-sodium vegetable broth (such as Swansons Certified Organic)
> 
> Heat a large non-stick skillet over med. high heat. Add onions; sauté in sauté liquid (water, pan spray) 3 minutes or until tender. Add beans; sauté 1 minute. Place bean mixture and remaining ingredients in a food processor; process until smooth. Place bean mixture in a bowl.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!!
> 
> Jennifer



I love this recipe - it doesn't contain the calorie/fat laden tahini that it is in regular hummus.  I love chickpeas.  I sometimes make a quick and easy chickpea salsa.  Rinsed chickpeas with red onion, cilantro, jalapenos, tomato and lime.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Was planning to sleep in today, in fact was considering not getting out of bed at all because I am not feeling well but it was pouring down rain this morning so I drove DD11 to the bus stop.  Hers is a half mile away and it is a loooooong walk in the rain.  By the time I did that I couldn't really get back to sleep so I showered, put on my comfy flannel MIickey jammie pants and tshirt and am hanging out on the couch today.  I have the "South Beach Flu"-- which I expected to happen.  Was very low energy and dizzy yesterday and today, from the lack of carbs.  Add in to that some major allergy congestion and chest tightness and I am not up to much.  I did make an egg casserole this morning that was just kind of eh, and have the ingredients prepped for making Mushroom Soup in a little bit.  I will have to have some carb for breakfast tomorrow because I have to be somewhere half the day but I am really trying to get through a two week period with as little as possible to readjust my body.  I don't have much going on this week or next so I figured this was a good time to do it.

 I am so tired of rain!  It has been raining here for about 3 weeks and the yards are full of mushrooms everywhere.  My main allergy is to mold so it is not surprise that after all of this rain I am feeling crummy.  I think the mushrooms have mold on them, and at this point even the mold has mold!



SettinSail said:


> Weighed myself Tues morning and FINALLY reached 30 lbs off     I have been waiting for that number a looooong time.
> 
> *LTS*  Oh, I love croutons too!   I can eat them right out of the package!  The roasted black beans sound like an interesting alternative.  Don't know if I would take the time to do that but I'm going to try to remember.


CONGRATULATIONS on your loss!!! 

I failed to mention that I had roasted the black beans the night before.  I had some left over after dinner and just added another can to that and threw them in the oven.  Then store in an airtight container and you can keep them for at least a few days (not sure exactly how long).  So I can just grab a handful every time I make a salad which is about every day.  They also make just a good crunchy snack.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Hi Everyone! *
> 
> Yes, I've been MIA for almost 3 weeks but I have a LOT to report. I'll try to make this short as possible.


  You have had a stressful few weeks.  I totally understand about traveling with friends.  I have a hard time with it because I am a total control freak.  My family knows they just get to follow whatever I have planned but friends don't do that!  The one time we went with friends they sort of planned to tag along on our vacation and we all understood that this was MY vacation and they were welcome to tag along with us or go their own way.  We did a little of both and it worked okay and we are all still friends but my kids decided that they don't want to travel with anyone outside the family again.

Take that time you need for yourself and remember that it all doesn't have to be done immediately.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: Won't you please share a new recipe? How about a nice fall one? Gretchen's oatmeal has me pining for some cooler weather! With apple picking and pumpkin picking season in full swing, it'd be great to try some new fall-inspired recipes! *



I will see if I like this mushroom soup and if so I will try to post the recipe later.  
*
bellebookworm9*  Going to have to try that recipe.  I made Steel Cut Oats ( I think they were Hodgson Mill?  in a metal can) a few weeks ago on the stovetop and they were AWFUL.  They had a real chemical aftertaste.  Not sure if it was my oats, the way I cooked them, or that I just didn't like them but I love oatmeal.   I am going to try again with Red Mill brand and see if they are any better.

Need to go and get my soup started. Hope everyone has a great On Plan day!


----------



## pjlla

WOW..... I've been sitting here for nearly 3 hours trying to pick photos for this project!  I can't believe how long this is taking!  I do NOT have this kind of time today!

Anyhow, I've got about 40 pictures ordered and they will be ready when I am in town.  DS's soccer practice for tonight was cancelled, due to the bad weather..... wish I had seen that email BEFORE I ran around gathering up all of his gear!    Well.... at least it is ready for Saturday.  

I'm not even dressed yet and I need to leave here at 1:30!  Guess I had better be rolling along! ...............................P


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... while searching and searching for good photos of my family with DMIL for this project, I came across an old photo of me that DH must have scanned a few years ago.  That is me on the left with the blonde ponytails and DBrother on the right in the navy jacket..... but who is that in the middle?  I think you will all figure it out! 









Meeting the Mouse for the very first time, December 1974!!

ETA:  And YES, I do still have that autograph book that Mickey is signing!! ............P


----------



## jillbur

I am having such a stressful day.  I came across this video and thought I'd share it. It made me smile and brightened my day. Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere. I haven't really been on any other parts of disboards lately. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarvelsDanceCompany#p/u/0/Su1YLAjty-U


----------



## dumbo_buddy

jillbur said:


> I am having such a stressful day.  I came across this video and thought I'd share it. It made me smile and brightened my day. Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere. I haven't really been on any other parts of disboards lately.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MarvelsDanceCompany#p/u/0/Su1YLAjty-U



aw, i'm sorry about your stressful day! poor thing! hope it gets better!

thank you for sharing that. how sweet! what a fun thing!


----------



## lovetoscrap

I absolutely LOVE this site for help with my South Beach low carb meals but there are tons of great ideas no matter what diet plan you are following.  www.kalynskitchen.com

This is the Mushroom Soup I made today. I just finished it up and tasted it and it is pretty good.  I reduced it a little too much so I will need to put some more liquid in to serve.  I will probably add some fat free half and half or skim milk or just some more chicken broth.  I wonder if this would freeze?

http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2009/01/double-mushroom-soup-recipe-inspired-by.html


Double Mushroom Soup Inspired by Anthony Bourdain
(Makes 4 servings, recipe adapted from Anthony Bourdain's Mushroom Soup recipe on Serious Eats.)

1 cup dried mushrooms (I used dried ****akes, but use any type of mushrooms you like the flavor of.)
2 cup boiling water
3 T olive oil (more or less, depending on your pan and whether you're using the butter)
2 tsp. butter (optional, use a little more olive oil if you prefer)
1 large onion, cut into thin half-slices
12 oz. fresh mushroom, thickly sliced (I used regular white mushrooms but I think I might use brown Crimini mushrooms next time.)
4 cups chicken stock (I used my homemade chicken stock.)
1 tsp. dried parsley (or use 2 tsp. fresh parsley if you have it)
salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste (I didn't use much salt.)
2 T good quality balsamic vinegar, for drizzling over soup when you serve it

Bring 2 cups water to a boil, then put dried mushrooms into a plastic bowl and pour boiling water over. Let mushrooms soak 30 minutes, while you prep other ingredients.

Peel onion and cut in half lengthwise, then cut each half into thin slices. Wash mushrooms, drain in colander, and then cut into thick slices. Heat 2 T olive oil (plus 1 tsp. butter if you're using it) in the bottom of a heavy soup pot big enough to hold all the soup. Saute onions about about five minutes, until they're well softened but not browned. Add 1 more T olive oil if you think you need it (plus 1 tsp. more butter if you're using it). Add sliced fresh mushrooms and saute about 8 minutes, until mushrooms have released all their liquid and it has mostly been evaporated.

Add dried mushrooms, mushrooms soaking water (strained through cheesecloth or a coffee filter if it needs it), chicken stock, and dried or fresh parsley. Bring soup to a very gentle simmer and cook uncovered for about one hour. After an hour (when soup should have reduced by at least 1/4) taste for flavor, and add salt and fresh ground black pepper as needed. If the soup doesn't seem flavorful enough, cook a bit longer to reduce a little more. When soup has a good mushroom flavor, puree either by using an immersion blender to puree soup in the pot, or by carefully removing hot soup to a food processor or or regular blender to puree. (Be very careful if using food processor or blender. Puree in batches, and don't overfill the container.)

Serve hot (reheat if needed after pureeing in food processor or blender). Drizzle a little good quality balsamic vinegar over each bowl of soup as you serve it.


This printable recipe from KalynsKitchen.com.
Posted by Kalyn at 8:36 AM





ETA:  LOL, just saw that the filter * out the name of the specialty mushrooms!  You can go to that link and see the name if you aren't sure what it is supposed to say.


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> I am having such a stressful day.  I came across this video and thought I'd share it. It made me smile and brightened my day. Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere. I haven't really been on any other parts of disboards lately.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MarvelsDanceCompany#p/u/0/Su1YLAjty-U



Thanks for sharing that.  I wouldn't normally take the time to click, but I'm SO glad I did!  I've got a tear in my eye and a smile on my face!  



lovetoscrap said:


> I absolutely LOVE this site for help with my South Beach low carb meals but there are tons of great ideas no matter what diet plan you are following.  www.kalynskitchen.com
> 
> This is the Mushroom Soup I made today. I just finished it up and tasted it and it is pretty good.  I reduced it a little too much so I will need to put some more liquid in to serve.  I will probably add some fat free half and half or skim milk or just some more chicken broth.  I wonder if this would freeze?
> 
> http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2009/01/double-mushroom-soup-recipe-inspired-by.html
> 
> 
> Double Mushroom Soup Inspired by Anthony Bourdain
> (Makes 4 servings, recipe adapted from Anthony Bourdain's Mushroom Soup recipe on Serious Eats.)
> 
> 1 cup dried mushrooms (I used dried ****akes, but use any type of mushrooms you like the flavor of.)
> 2 cup boiling water
> 3 T olive oil (more or less, depending on your pan and whether you're using the butter)
> 2 tsp. butter (optional, use a little more olive oil if you prefer)
> 1 large onion, cut into thin half-slices
> 12 oz. fresh mushroom, thickly sliced (I used regular white mushrooms but I think I might use brown Crimini mushrooms next time.)
> 4 cups chicken stock (I used my homemade chicken stock.)
> 1 tsp. dried parsley (or use 2 tsp. fresh parsley if you have it)
> salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste (I didn't use much salt.)
> 2 T good quality balsamic vinegar, for drizzling over soup when you serve it
> 
> Bring 2 cups water to a boil, then put dried mushrooms into a plastic bowl and pour boiling water over. Let mushrooms soak 30 minutes, while you prep other ingredients.
> 
> Peel onion and cut in half lengthwise, then cut each half into thin slices. Wash mushrooms, drain in colander, and then cut into thick slices. Heat 2 T olive oil (plus 1 tsp. butter if you're using it) in the bottom of a heavy soup pot big enough to hold all the soup. Saute onions about about five minutes, until they're well softened but not browned. Add 1 more T olive oil if you think you need it (plus 1 tsp. more butter if you're using it). Add sliced fresh mushrooms and saute about 8 minutes, until mushrooms have released all their liquid and it has mostly been evaporated.
> 
> Add dried mushrooms, mushrooms soaking water (strained through cheesecloth or a coffee filter if it needs it), chicken stock, and dried or fresh parsley. Bring soup to a very gentle simmer and cook uncovered for about one hour. After an hour (when soup should have reduced by at least 1/4) taste for flavor, and add salt and fresh ground black pepper as needed. If the soup doesn't seem flavorful enough, cook a bit longer to reduce a little more. When soup has a good mushroom flavor, puree either by using an immersion blender to puree soup in the pot, or by carefully removing hot soup to a food processor or or regular blender to puree. (Be very careful if using food processor or blender. Puree in batches, and don't overfill the container.)
> 
> Serve hot (reheat if needed after pureeing in food processor or blender). Drizzle a little good quality balsamic vinegar over each bowl of soup as you serve it.
> 
> 
> This printable recipe from KalynsKitchen.com.
> Posted by Kalyn at 8:36 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  LOL, just saw that the filter * out the name of the specialty mushrooms!  You can go to that link and see the name if you aren't sure what it is supposed to say.



Thanks for the recipe.  I saw a beautiful dried mushroom assortment at Costco, but didn't buy it because I didn't have a CLUE what to do with it.... but now I know!

I may make it with veggie stock or beef stock so that the whole family can eat it....but not sure if DS would eat mushroom soup any how.

*********

Well friends, with DS's soccer practice being cancelled it gave me some time to come home.  I guess the coach knew what he was doing though.... practice would have started in 7 minutes and it just started thundering here!  Glad he called it early instead of having us sit around the field trying to wait it out.

Well.... I've made myself some sort of bean soup concoction for dinner and I imagine it is warmed up by now, so I'll run. TTYL.................P


----------



## satorifound

Tomorrow is our WIN measurement day...

OK, everyone tomorrow is the day to take your WIN measurements and send them in.  I am going to give everyone the weekend to get these in and will calculate them all on Monday.   Here's to smaller numbers!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Jill-love the video, hate being perimenopausal and always crying

Shawn-congratulations on 30 pounds! wahoo! 

LTS-hope your day in jammies helps ya feel better, and that the rain stops!

QOTD: sorry. I got nuthin'! 

 I cannot believe that I just ate a corn dog on purpose and not out of desperation! Well, it was a bit of desperation; there's nothing fast in the house. I have a cake in the oven and don't want to  eat it. The apple and last 2 slices of watermelon weren't doing it for me so I opted for protein(ish). That should hold me until dinner. Where I will come up with something new and brilliant to feed a family of 4 on about one cup of leftover rotisserie chicken! Wish me luck!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lovetoscrap said:


> *bellebookworm9*  Going to have to try that recipe.  I made Steel Cut Oats ( I think they were Hodgson Mill?  in a metal can) a few weeks ago on the stovetop and they were AWFUL.  They had a real chemical aftertaste.  Not sure if it was my oats, the way I cooked them, or that I just didn't like them but I love oatmeal.   I am going to try again with Red Mill brand and see if they are any better.



I used Quaker Steel Cut Oats and I thought they tasted fine.  That was literally the only brand at the grocery store.



pjlla said:


>



I love seeing old character pictures-it's so funny to see how much they've changed!



jillbur said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/MarvelsDanceCompany#p/u/0/Su1YLAjty-U





pjlla said:


> Thanks for sharing that.  I wouldn't normally take the time to click, but I'm SO glad I did!  I've got a tear in my eye and a smile on my face!



Agreed! Too cute. 

*****************
The cookies turned out very well. The pumpkin pie filling was fine, and I used only 1/2 cup pecans. My cookies were also bigger and made 24, so they are 6 points for 2 cookies. But the house smelled delicious afterwards! 

Did not make it to the gym today. It's been a very long day and I have another sinus headache. My earbuds are also broken on my iPod-I stepped on them and the wires in the left one are all undone. The cardio room doesn't have music and since that's what helps me keep a stride, I'm using that as an excuse. 

Going grocery shopping tomorrow evening since I desperately need fruits and veggies. I think I have 2 cups of grapes, a bunch of baby carrots, a plum, and a lemon at the moment.  Also going to get my glasses fixed and buy new earbuds.


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you *Coach Nancy* for being our coach this week!  



donac said:


> Good thursday morning everyone.  Just relaxing on my day off.  It is nice to have it off but it will be very hard to go in tomorrow.  Especially since dh has the tomorrow off.



Hi *Dona*!    Did you see this?!? Congratulations!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 2 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.08% - donac*



Loved all the recipes posted.  Don't forget to put them on our recipe thread, too.  

*Pamela,* loved the picture!  You were a cute little girl.  

*LTS,* hope that you are feeling better soon!  

*jillbur,* sorry for the stressful day.  



satorifound said:


> Tomorrow is our WIN measurement day...
> 
> OK, everyone tomorrow is the day to take your WIN measurements and send them in.  I am going to give everyone the weekend to get these in and will calculate them all on Monday.   Here's to smaller numbers!



Thanks for the reminder! 

*Linda,* how about adding some spagetti sauce, pasta, frozen vegetables and parmesan cheese to your chicken and making a casserole?   

Have a great evening all!


----------



## buzz5985

lovetoscrap said:


> *
> bellebookworm9*  Going to have to try that recipe.  I made Steel Cut Oats ( I think they were Hodgson Mill?  in a metal can) a few weeks ago on the stovetop and they were AWFUL.  They had a real chemical aftertaste.  Not sure if it was my oats, the way I cooked them, or that I just didn't like them but I love oatmeal.   I am going to try again with Red Mill brand and see if they are any better.
> 
> Need to go and get my soup started. Hope everyone has a great On Plan day!



Here is a picture of Bob's Red Mill.  I use a lot of their products.  They come in plastic bags and usually I find them in the cereal aisle or the baking aisle.  I don't add the cranberries for cooking.  I prefer the craisons firm.  







Here is another great Cooking Light recipe we like for those cold football games.

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/all-american-chili-10000000438689/

Janis


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 2 Results

Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:

4HOLIDAYS
aamomma
akhaloha
AUdisneyDad
AUdisneyDad's DW
bellebookworm9
buzz5985
ClassicPooh2
cclovesdis
glass1/2fll
jimmduck
kollerbear
ougrad86

I am so excited that everyone earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits! 

Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad* and *jimmduck* who earned all 30 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *ClassicPooh2*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone  Just a quick drive-by post. Good luck with tomorow's weigh-ins everyone. I'm skipping my run this evening since it's pouring and my quads yell at me every time I sit down too low. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> To me, yoga was almost more strenuous than kickboxing. Kickboxing was difficult while I was doing it, but I wasn't sore the next day (though my housemate was!). Yoga, while challenging during the class, left me sore for 4 days afterwards. And after yoga I was so tired that I fell asleep for an hour and just felt like mush for the rest of the day.



I'm a delayed pain person. I'm usually okay the next day but 2 days later look out  Like my quads now from running Mon-Wed. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* I'm actually waiting for my 7 month window to open to try to go to Aulani in 2012.  I'm still trying to figure that airfare thing.    Actually compared to Orlando right now it's not too bad.



Oh yay  I don't know anyone that's been or is planning on going so I'll live vicariously through you. When can you call? Did you check the DVC availability thread? I'm guessing since it's a lot of points and a long flight it might not fill up as fast as other resorts. But I could be way off  Best of luck


----------



## tigger813

Sorry I didn't post today! Felt like crap all day! My stomach hurt and I got sick once. Didn't really eat much today and am still feeling bloated and have a headache. I stayed home and laid on the couch and watched almost a whole season of Lark Rise to Candleford. Got one more disk and then Season 4 to watch. I got in a nap for awhile. Hoping to feel better tomorrow as I do have a client at noon. We have two soccer games on Saturday and Ash has a make up game on Sunday. We will go to church and then come home, eat lunch, and go to the game.

Back to watching Big Bang Theory! We're a few minutes behind!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, it’s been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each week’s daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 “Habits” to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like “Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week.” The “Habits” will be things that are essential for good “Health.” One might be “Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day.” I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits “week” is the same as for weigh-ins. A new “week” begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each “Habit” and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more “Habits.” It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the “hat” for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 4: Finding Nemo

I haven't been posting much, but I have been reading and I've noticed a common theme in our posts. Many of us are on 2 missions. This reminded me of the movie Findig Nemo. As you know, Dory and Nemo's father go searching for Nemo. Meanwhile, Nemo and his new friends are trying to escape and Nemo intends to reunite with his father. In essence, there are 2 missions in the movide. We are trying to lose weight and become fitter. We are trying to lose weight and help a child get healthier. Some of us are trying to lose weight and avoid gluten. We are definitely multiple mission people.

So, in the spirit of Nemo, his father, and the very forgetful Dory,

For All 7 Days:

Fish love water! Take their lead and *1. Your “Habit” is to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water per day.* That's their only option and your best option! 

Nemo would never have escaped without a solid plan. For another week, 2. As you go about your day, write down everything you eat. *This week, your “Habit” is to write down all the foods and caloric beverages you drink AND record TWO nutritional aspects of it (calories, fat, carbs, points, etc.).* If you are following WW, than writing down points counts because you need to know carbs, etc. to determine the points.

Fish is an excellent source of protein. You don't have to choose fish, but 3. *Focus on protein. Eat at least 2 servings of protein per day*. (Consider your weight loss approch in determining how much a serving is.)

Dory's memory is amazing.  Let's keep ours as great as it is now! *4. Spend a few minutes each day doing something to keep your memory up to par.* The "specialists" suggest activities like Sudoko, crossword puzzles, Jumble, etc. I suggest writing a "to-do" list, menu planning, or scrapbooking. If you think it counts, it counts!



Mini-Challenges:

1. Fish swim- a lot-which means they exercise a lot! *Exercise for at least 15 minutes at once 3 times this week.*

2. In the spirit of water, *do one activity involving water this week.* It can be anything from taking an extra 2 minutes in the shower to hours of swimming at the beach or at the gym.

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great week! "Just keep swimming!"


----------



## JacksLilWench

I'm baaaaack!!!  I (unfortunately) made it back from Disney World, and have had a not-so-fun time adjusting back to reality.  It just seems unfair that the laundry doesn't fold itself, and neither do rooms clean themselves while you're gone.  Anyone else feel the same?

When all is said and done, I definitely gained some weight on this trip.  But it was worth every bite!  I'll see the official damage tomorrow morning, and I'll have to report it.  But whatever it is will just be that much more motivation to get it off before the next trip!




dumbo_buddy said:


> well this brings me to my QOTD for the day (and last as a coach for the week).
> 
> *QOTD: Won't you please share a new recipe? How about a nice fall one? Gretchen's oatmeal has me pining for some cooler weather! With apple picking and pumpkin picking season in full swing, it'd be great to try some new fall-inspired recipes! *



Okay, I snagged my recipe from HungryGirl.com, and it's DELICIOUS!  I'll have to get copies of the other recipes posted and try those!

Caramel Apple Frappe 
Ingredients:
1 Jell-O Sugar Free Creamy Caramel (or Dulce de Leche) Pudding Snack
1/2 cup apple cider (plain, not sparkling)
1/4 cup freeze-dried apple pieces (like Gerber Graduates Apple Mini Fruits)
1/4 cup fat-free vanilla ice cream
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. vanilla extract
1 cup crushed ice or 5 - 8 ice cubes
2 tbsp. Fat Free Reddi-wip

Directions:
Place all ingredients except for Reddi-wip into a blender. Blend until smooth, and then pour into a nice tall glass. (Or even a crummy tall glass. Your call.)

Top with Reddi-wip, stick a straw in it, and enjoy! Mmmmm...

MAKES 1 SERVING


----------



## my3princes

TGIT.  My work week is over   It actually ended early as Hunter was home sick today.  I worked 5 hours then came home to take care of him.  He was very snuggly and at 13 years old that does not happen often.  I took a nap myself and slept like a rock.  I've been feeling run down all week.  I also started deep cleaning Colby's room.  Tomorrow I need to get the house cleaned and finish picking up groceries for Nick's party.  Today is his birthday.  I can't believe he is 16.  I've been grappling with this as I know when he gets his license I will have lost a little control.  It's such a difficult time for all of us.


----------



## SettinSail

Ugh, what a day  I've been "email fighting" with my sister all day.  I just feel horrible.  I don't know why I get sucked in to these family dramas or why I can't just stop before it escalates.  At least it gave me a huge head of steam that lead to a great workout at the Y.  I usually start my workout on the stationary bike and today I set a new PR on the bike, 
a 10:00 5K 




ougrad86 said:


> We were stationed up north - a little airbase near Hanover called Hessich-Oldendorf - the base no longer exists, they gave it back to the Germans.  DS is currently taking German in HS, and we plan to take him to Europe as a graduation gift - our last family trip.  Once he starts college, probably won't want to do much traveling with us!



Ah, we never made it that far North, that is a long ways away from where we were (Stuttgart).  All the bases in Stuttgart are still open, they are HQ for Eurocom and Africom but they were closing the base in Mannheim while we were there.

Both DH & DS say the worst thing about braces was getting the mold made



lovetoscrap said:


> I am so tired of rain!  It has been raining here for about 3 weeks
> 
> I failed to mention that I had roasted the black beans the night before.



Oh!  Roasting the night before and pulling them out as needed-now I might do that

The national news tonight said some kind of system has been hanging over the whole East Coast for awhile just circling and causing repeated rain and storms.  It will get blown out this weekend by much cooler air.

We've had some great vacations with some other families and some real doozies!  I'll never forget cleaning out a rental van one time with DH and the other family's son's half eaten sandwich was under his seat in the back.  So THAT'S why the van stunk so bad!



glss1/2fll said:


> hate being perimenopausal and always crying




Christina, glad to hear you guys made it  Have fun setting up your new house!

Lisa and Pamela, WOW your sons grew ALOT in one year.  We were impressed that DS grew 7 inches over the 2 years we were in Germany but sounds like your guys grew even MORE!

Kaiti,  back to reality   Hope it was a good trip!

Pamela, loved your picture

I bought some steel cut oatmeal at Trader Joe's last weekend.  I want to try either Gretchen's crockpot recipe or another one I saw here last week.  It's going to be a good weekend to use the crockpot.  I think I'll make some chilli, a soup or two and the oatmeal.

Good luck at weigh-in everbody


----------



## ougrad86

dumbo_buddy said:


> how's DS handling the braces? any pain? i hope he's getting some ice cream or other soft treats. i will never forget the day i got braces. 5th grade, a month after moving to a new school in fancy-pants CT. i already had a strong bronx accent and didn't fit in! got the braces on a saturday and that afternoon we went down to manhattan to madison square garden for my very first knicks game. i was so excited. and my dad took me which meant we got the special treat of mcdonalds! knicks game AND mcdonalds?? heaven, right? of course my teeth hurt too bad to eat my mcnuggets. i was a sad kiddo. how pathetic. hope your DS had a better day than i did (apparently it still bothers me! lol!)


He doesn't have too much pain, but he has a high tolerance for pain anyway.  He is more upset about all the stuff they say he can't eat.  He isn't upset about the candy - he doesn't eat candy, doesn't care for it  - but according to some other mother's if he is careful he can eat some of the crunchy things like Cherrios and chips.  Still trying to figure out if he can eat DG cinammon rolls when we visit over the holidays!

I don't remember much about my braces, they were just there for 3 (!) years.  I remember weekly visits, he only has to go only so often, and his braces are alot less extensive than mine were.



SettinSail said:


> Ah, we never made it that far North, that is a long ways away from where we were (Stuttgart).  All the bases in Stuttgart are still open, they are HQ for Eurocom and Africom but they were closing the base in Mannheim while we were there.
> 
> Both DH & DS say the worst thing about braces was getting the mold made



We went all over Germany - loved it there.

I hated the mold stuff as well, but warned him about it, so it didn't seem to phase him.  I stayed in the waiting room though, so don't know how he actually reacted.

On top of the braces he is wearing an expander - got all sorts of stuff in his mouth!  Hoping the expander will be removed before out trip in the spring, he still has a little trouble talking since it blocks the roof of his mouth...at least his German teacher is understanding about that.

Carol


----------



## glss1/2fll

Lisa-thanks for the dinner suggestion. We had chicken noodle soup last night (using up the chicken and trying to fight the cold bug!) and I plan on having spaghetti tomorrow. So instead I cooked some rice (white, sorry) and people could either have the chicken over rice with soy sauce or wrapped in a tortilla. Everybody opted for the burrito. Had some yummy kiwi and nectarines with it.

I think DS2's audition went well. His choir director was very pleased last night and even called me today (needed his DOB) and mentioned again how great he sounded. Guess we'll find out! But not for a month. 

I did not eat any of the cake (thank you corn dog  ), but after I had the frosting all made I licked the spatula before I even realized what I was doing!  What was I thinking-oh, I wasn't. But tomorrow is a new day. Also had a blow out with DS1 and only ate one serving of chocolate covered almonds instead of the entire jar! Gotta celebrate the small things. 

Hope everybody has good weigh-ins, healthy habits and win measurements tomorrow. I'm happy to probably have a maintain (again).


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hello! I am going to be your coach for this week! First off, some reminders:

PM your weight to Sue (dvccruiser)
PM your Healthy Habits Points to CC (cclovesdis)
PM you WIN measurements to Sacha (satorifound)

QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?

At the moment I really like "Moves Like Jagger" by Maroon 5 ft. Christina Aguilera, "DJ Got Us Falling In Love" covered by Sam Tsui and Kurt Schneider, "Teenage Dream" by Katy Perry, and "Light Up the World" by the cast of Glee.

In one week and two hours, I will be heading to the airport to go to Disney. You all get to count down with me, and as such, I'm also going to do a Disney QOTD and share my plans with you. So:

One week from today we'll be arriving in Disney, with plans for lunch at Beaches & Cream and dinner at Cape May Cafe. We'll spend the afternoon and evening at Stormalong Bay and the Boardwalk (we're staying at Beach Club Villas). 

Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?

Obviously we are the type to lounge around the pool and hotel. We also have a very early flight (6am) so we won't have much energy for anything else!

****************
Remember that mouse I mentioned three weeks or so ago? He (or she) is back.  I saw it tonight-it ran out of the pantry into the hall and then back in. We found a nest in the pantry and droppings under the fridge, so we'll be calling the pest control guy first thing in the morning. 

I'm in the process of meal planning for the week. I'm going grocery shopping tomorrow, but since I only need food for 6 days, I think it will be helpful to know exactly what to buy ahead of time.


----------



## SettinSail

TGIF

First on my playlist is always "Sexy Chick",that gets me going!

Also, Party Like a Rock Star, Sexy Can I, Dynamite, All I Do is Win, Backseat, We No Speak Americano, Like a G66, Superstar, Rocketeer

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!

Thank you *Nancy* for coaching last week, and thank you *Gretchen* for coaching this week, and sharing all your disney plans.  Looking forward to that.  So in less than a week, you'll be there!!!!

*CC*_I love Nemo, and your HH this week, and am really, truly going to follow through this week.  I've got my checklist by my computer, so each day I will check off what I've done, and I know this can help me to stay on track.  I was thinking maybe ds and I will wash my car for the water activity.  You are so creative with the hh.  

*Sue*-Thanks for being our weightkeeper, and nice job on the running, but rest is important too, especially if you're feeling sore.    We are going to do a 5k in wakefield on Thanksgiving morning if you're interested.  Michael and I did it last year with some friends.  It's called the Earn your TUrkey 5k.  Check it out if you'll be around.  It was such a fun way to start the day.

*Satorifound*-thank you for doing the WIN.  I need to take some starting measurements tonight and join in the win.  

*Pamela*  _I love the picture of you and your brother with Mickey.  How adorable.  I never went as a child, but love to think that one day, my little man may be able to share his pictures with mickey with my grandchildren.  And then we'll all go to disney together.  

*Shawn*-Hugs on the sister fight.  I hope everything works out ok. 

Hello to everyone else.  

My weight is only up .4 from last friday, which is great, considering I was up over 5 pounds on monday.  It is amazing how much fluid you can retain.  It is time for me to get and stay focused on this healthy journey.  I know there was a question last week about what you've done right and what you've done wrong.  I'd have to say, even though I didn't stick with my training plan, and didn't get my 5 days of exercise in each week, I did get some each week, probably 2-3 days, and i think that does make a difference.  So that is my right.  My biggest wrong, is not keeping track of what i eat.  That makes a huge difference for me, and I'm vowing to track everything this week, and follow the hh.  And I need to post here each day.  That is another huge help coming here, reading, being inspired, and posting the good and the bad, can all make such a big difference.

I hope everyone sees good number on the scale and with the measuring tape today, and if not, hang in there, don't ever give up.   We can do this!!!

Have a fabulous friday!!!


----------



## pjlla

glss1/2fll said:


> I cannot believe that I just ate a corn dog on purpose and not out of desperation! Well, it was a bit of desperation; there's nothing fast in the house. I have a cake in the oven and don't want to  eat it. The apple and last 2 slices of watermelon weren't doing it for me so I opted for protein(ish). That should hold me until dinner. Where I will come up with something new and brilliant to feed a family of 4 on about one cup of leftover rotisserie chicken! Wish me luck!



I see you figured out what to do with the chicken, but my suggestion was going to be soup.  When I make "chicken" soup I am notorious for not putting in much chicken.    Usually I am using up whatever bits I could pull off the rotisserie chicken before using the carcass for stock.  But I make sure to add protein with black beans..... and there are always plenty of veggies.... carrots, celery, onions, sometimes corn.  It is actually more like veggie soup with a hint of chicken!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I love seeing old character pictures-it's so funny to see how much they've changed!
> 
> It is amazing how they have changed over the years.  I remember my biggest impression about MM was how SHORT he was!  I was only 10 but I was easily as tall as Mickey!  And did you notice that his ears were flocked??
> 
> 
> 
> The cookies turned out very well. The pumpkin pie filling was fine, and I used only 1/2 cup pecans. My cookies were also bigger and made 24, so they are 6 points for 2 cookies. But the house smelled delicious afterwards!
> 
> Did not make it to the gym today. It's been a very long day and I have another sinus headache. My earbuds are also broken on my iPod-I stepped on them and the wires in the left one are all undone. The cardio room doesn't have music and since that's what helps me keep a stride, I'm using that as an excuse.
> 
> Going grocery shopping tomorrow evening since I desperately need fruits and veggies. I think I have 2 cups of grapes, a bunch of baby carrots, a plum, and a lemon at the moment. Also going to get my glasses fixed and buy new earbuds.



Glad the cookies came out well.... nothing more aggravating than using your time and ingredients for something that doesn't turn out right!

Sorry about the broken earbuds.  And why is it that something as small as earbuds are SO expensive??  I found a sale on some at Staples when I was back-to-school shopping and bought two pairs to have as back-ups.... but they only had pink, so when DS came to me JUST THIS MORNING (coincidence) and told me he needed earbuds in order to use his Ipod during his run in gym class, he was SOL cause he didn't want to use pink! 

But I'm with you on needing the music (or TV at least) to work out.

Good luck with the grocery shopping.



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials.
> 
> This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.
> 
> For the WISH Biggest Loser 12 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.
> 
> *Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.
> 
> *The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
> Habit #1: 5/7 days
> Habit #2: 4/7 days
> Habit #3: 7/7 days
> Habit #4: 1/7 days
> Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
> Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed
> 
> This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.
> 
> Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *
> 
> It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 4: Finding Nemo
> 
> I haven't been posting much, but I have been reading and I've noticed a common theme in our posts. Many of us are on 2 missions. This reminded me of the movie Findig Nemo. As you know, Dory and Nemo's father go searching for Nemo. Meanwhile, Nemo and his new friends are trying to escape and Nemo intends to reunite with his father. In essence, there are 2 missions in the movide. We are trying to lose weight and become fitter. We are trying to lose weight and help a child get healthier. Some of us are trying to lose weight and avoid gluten. We are definitely multiple mission people.
> 
> So, in the spirit of Nemo, his father, and the very forgetful Dory,
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 
> Fish love water! Take their lead and *1. Your Habit is to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water per day.* That's their only option and your best option!
> 
> Nemo would never have escaped without a solid plan. For another week, 2. As you go about your day, write down everything you eat. *This week, your Habit is to write down all the foods and caloric beverages you drink AND record TWO nutritional aspects of it (calories, fat, carbs, points, etc.).* If you are following WW, than writing down points counts because you need to know carbs, etc. to determine the points.
> 
> Fish is an excellent source of protein. You don't have to choose fish, but 3. *Focus on protein. Eat at least 2 servings of protein per day*. (Consider your weight loss approch in determining how much a serving is.)
> 
> Dory's memory is amazing.  Let's keep ours as great as it is now! *4. Spend a few minutes each day doing something to keep your memory up to par.* The "specialists" suggest activities like Sudoko, crossword puzzles, Jumble, etc. I suggest writing a "to-do" list, menu planning, or scrapbooking. If you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. Fish swim- a lot-which means they exercise a lot! *Exercise for at least 15 minutes at once 3 times this week.*
> 
> 2. In the spirit of water, *do one activity involving water this week.* It can be anything from taking an extra 2 minutes in the shower to hours of swimming at the beach or at the gym.
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week! "Just keep swimming!"



CC.... once again you've done a FABULOUS job with the HH!  I might even get DD to follow them this week with me, as this is probably her second favorite Disney movie (after Little Mermaid).  

It is a BRILLIANT idea to have one of the HH be working on our MINDS!  Especially for some of us who aren't doing school work or a "thinking" kind of job (yes, I'll admit, making beds and folding laundry is pretty brainless at times!  Especially when watching reality tv at the same time! )   I hate Sudoku (cause it involves numbers and it seems like math homework! ), but I will be scrapping FOR SURE this week!

BTW, does relaxing in the hot tub count as a water activity?? 



JacksLilWench said:


> I'm baaaaack!!!  I (unfortunately) made it back from Disney World, and have had a not-so-fun time adjusting back to reality.  It just seems unfair that the laundry doesn't fold itself, and neither do rooms clean themselves while you're gone.  Anyone else feel the same?
> 
> When all is said and done, I definitely gained some weight on this trip.  But it was worth every bite!  I'll see the official damage tomorrow morning, and I'll have to report it.  But whatever it is will just be that much more motivation to get it off before the next trip!
> 
> Glad you had a good time!!  Look forward to hearing more about the trip!
> 
> Directions:
> Place all ingredients except for Reddi-wip into a blender. Blend until smooth, and then pour into a nice tall glass. *(Or even a crummy tall glass. Your call.)*






my3princes said:


> TGIT.  My work week is over   It actually ended early as Hunter was home sick today.  I worked 5 hours then came home to take care of him.  He was very snuggly and at 13 years old that does not happen often.  I took a nap myself and slept like a rock.  I've been feeling run down all week.  I also started deep cleaning Colby's room.  Tomorrow I need to get the house cleaned and finish picking up groceries for Nick's party.  Today is his birthday.  I can't believe he is 16.  I've been grappling with this as I know when he gets his license I will have lost a little control.  It's such a difficult time for all of us.



Sorry that Hunter is sick, but glad you got an extra nap from the deal!

Yup.... this is definitely one of the more scary times as a parent.... letting them DRIVE!!  Makes me sick to think about at times.  

And I'm not much of a worrier, but I've been thinking a lot about DD's trip to Costa Rica this winter and at times I wonder if I've made the right decision.  I know that is normal, to worry like this, but I don't tend to be a big worrier, so it is coming as a bit of a surprise to me.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Nick!!!  



SettinSail said:


> Ugh, what a day  I've been "email fighting" with my sister all day.  I just feel horrible.  I don't know why I get sucked in to these family dramas or why I can't just stop before it escalates.  At least it gave me a huge head of steam that lead to a great workout at the Y.  I usually start my workout on the stationary bike and today I set a new PR on the bike,
> a 10:00 5K
> 
> Yeah for taking that negative energy and making something positive come from it!!
> 
> 
> Lisa and Pamela, WOW your sons grew ALOT in one year.  We were impressed that DS grew 7 inches over the 2 years we were in Germany but sounds like your guys grew even MORE!
> 
> DS is hoping to hit at least 6" 1" (same as DH).... but I hope that all of this quick growth doesn't mean that he is nearly done growing.  Most boys seem to keep growing until at least age 18, so DS is hanging onto that hope!
> 
> Pamela, loved your picture
> 
> Thanks..... I know that there is a better one somewhere, but it isn't scanned.  I just happened upon this one as I was searching our digital files and thought it would be fun to share.
> 
> I bought some steel cut oatmeal at Trader Joe's last weekend.  I want to try either Gretchen's crockpot recipe or another one I saw here last week.  It's going to be a good weekend to use the crockpot.  I think I'll make some chilli, a soup or two and the oatmeal.
> 
> Good luck at weigh-in everbody



Our weekend weather (into early next week) looks lousy, so I think it will be a big soup/stew weekend around here too.  I am hoping to NOT use up the stuff in the freezer.... wanna save that for some really crazy busy days/weeks ahead.  I have a new crockpot onion soup recipe that DD wants to try and LTS's mushroom soup recipe to try..... but since I don't have the ingredients for EITHER in the house right now, guess I'll have to hit the market tonight after I drop DD at the Y.  And I want to try making my Red, White, and Green chicken chili again.... but with pork this time so that DS can try it.



glss1/2fll said:


> I think DS2's audition went well. His choir director was very pleased last night and even called me today (needed his DOB) and mentioned again how great he sounded. Guess we'll find out! But not for a month.
> 
> Glad his cold didn't hurt the audition.
> 
> I did not eat any of the cake (thank you corn dog  ), but after I had the frosting all made I licked the spatula before I even realized what I was doing!  What was I thinking-oh, I wasn't. But tomorrow is a new day. Also had a blow out with DS1 and only ate one serving of chocolate covered almonds instead of the entire jar! *Gotta celebrate the small things. *
> 
> AMEN!
> 
> Hope everybody has good weigh-ins, healthy habits and win measurements tomorrow. I'm happy to probably have a maintain (again).





bellebookworm9 said:


> Hello! I am going to be your coach for this week! First off, some reminders:
> 
> PM your weight to Sue (dvccruiser)
> PM your Healthy Habits Points to CC (cclovesdis)
> PM you WIN measurements to Sacha (satorifound)
> 
> QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?
> 
> At the moment I really like "Moves Like Jagger" by Maroon 5 ft. Christina Aguilera, "DJ Got Us Falling In Love" covered by Sam Tsui and Kurt Schneider, "Teenage Dream" by Katy Perry, and "Light Up the World" by the cast of Glee.
> 
> Well.... I do like all of those you've mentioned.  I also like Boom, Boom, Power, Love Drunk, Party Rock Anthem, and Raise your Glass (my two current favs).  There are a couple of slightly older songs by Ali and AJ (Disney channel gals) that are really good for running.... "Potential Break-up Song" and and "Like Whoa".... both are fun songs and have a great beat.  But of course, being an old lady I have a strange mix of "oldies" and  new stuff that I steal from my kids!  Bryan Adams and Lionel Richie and Abba are all prominently featured on my playlist!  See, I told you I was an old lady!
> 
> Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?
> 
> Well....  on my last trip we flew in at night, so of course, we did NOT go to the parks as we didn't arrive until late.
> 
> On my 2010 trip with DS, we arrived bright and early on a Friday for a four day commando-style trip, so we drove straight from the airport to Animal Kingdom!  Of course, by that night we were pretty wiped out (went from AK to MK that night before going to the hotel.)   We went straight from arriving at the airport at about 5am to not getting to our hotel that night until nearly 11pm!  Crazy, tiring, but SO MUCH FUN!
> 
> Since we don't get to Disney very often (two years in a row for me was absolutely a DREAM COME TRUE!), we tend to spend nearly every possible minute in the parks.  During our full family trips we have been taking a day mid-week to do something OTHER than Disney (SeaWorld, Discovery Cove, DTD), but that isn't usually arrival day.
> 
> Remember that mouse I mentioned three weeks or so ago? He (or she) is back.  I saw it tonight-it ran out of the pantry into the hall and then back in. We found a nest in the pantry and droppings under the fridge, so we'll be calling the pest control guy first thing in the morning.
> 
> I'm in the process of meal planning for the week. I'm going grocery shopping tomorrow, but since I only need food for 6 days, I think it will be helpful to know exactly what to buy ahead of time.



Hope Mr. Mouse finds a new home soon!  Have you named him Mickey?? 

Back when I was single and only reponsible for feeding myself and VERY broke, I would literally plan my meals down to the sandwich meat.... "two sandwiches this week, three slices of turkey in each" and then at the deli I would order just 6 slices of turkey!  No waste, that's for sure!  If I wanted a piece of fruit for every day, I would literally buy just one for each day! Apple for Monday, pear for Tuesday, peach for Wednesday.... etc.  You get the point.  It certainly kept me from overeating and kept the budget in check.  Maybe you could do something like that for this week.... plan every single meal/snack ahead of time and buy accordingly.  That way you won't have any leftovers to clean up before you leave and you won't have any extra eating temptations around the house.

*************

Morning friends!  Once again, I am running around like a nut today.  I did NOTHING for this STUPID scrapbook yesterday except pick up the pictures.  I think I am procrastinating because I am so concerned about this book not being "good enough".... and there are too many undetermined factors. But I have NO CHOICE today, but to do SOMETHING.  

That said, the beds are made, laundry is done, dishes are done.  I never got around to vacuuming yesterday, so I need to do that this morning.  DH is flying home today.  If he doesn't get bumped from his flight (like he did last week) he should be home mid-afternoon.  So we will eat dinner late, after DD's swim practice, so that we can have a family meal together.  Just exactly WHAT we are going to eat is still questionable!  

That said, I guess I had better move along here! Sun is shining beautifully, but it might be the last time we see it for several days, so I'm going to open the windows and enjoy it!  Kind of makes me wish I had time to strip the beds and hang the sheets outside.  oh well.............................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone Just a quick drive-by post. Good luck with tomorow's weigh-ins everyone. I'm skipping my run this evening since it's pouring and my quads yell at me every time I sit down too low.
> 
> I'm a delayed pain person. I'm usually okay the next day but 2 days later look out  Like my quads now from running Mon-Wed.
> 
> Oh yay I don't know anyone that's been or is planning on going so I'll live vicariously through you. When can you call? Did you check the DVC availability thread? I'm guessing since it's a lot of points and a long flight it might not fill up as fast as other resorts. But I could be way off  Best of luck



*Sue,* wow that's a lot of running!  Don't forget those rest days, too.  Those rest days are when your muscle rebuilds and you get stronger.  

The Aulani thing is in the planning stages now.  If we go it would be in June after school gets out which puts our booking window in November.  From what I've read on the DVC boards availability isn't a problem now, even at 7 months.  I love to live vicariously through other people's vacations, too.  

*Tracey,* hope you are feeling better soon!  

*CC,* love the new HH but cannot resist saying this . . . fish are friends, not food.  



JacksLilWench said:


> I'm baaaaack!!!  I (unfortunately) made it back from Disney World, and have had a not-so-fun time adjusting back to reality.  It just seems unfair that the laundry doesn't fold itself, and neither do rooms clean themselves while you're gone.  Anyone else feel the same?



Ah, yes, we all wish there was a housecleaning fairy for sure!  



my3princes said:


> TGIT.  My work week is over.   It actually ended early as Hunter was home sick today.  I worked 5 hours then came home to take care of him.  He was very snuggly and at 13 years old that does not happen often.  I took a nap myself and slept like a rock.  I've been feeling run down all week.  I also started deep cleaning Colby's room.  Tomorrow I need to get the house cleaned and finish picking up groceries for Nick's party.  Today is his birthday.  I can't believe he is 16.  I've been grappling with this as I know when he gets his license I will have lost a little control.  It's such a difficult time for all of us.



Happy Birthday to Nick, *Deb!*    And a big  for you  with your boys growing up so fast.  

*Shawn,* sorry for the sister drama.    No one can push your buttons like a sibling.    Might be why we have only children? 

I'm hoping that this growth will slow down a bit for DS as he just turned 12 and is 5'9" already.    He will definitely be over 6 feet tall -- taller than both his parents, which he likes.  I think your guy is going to be tall, too.  



ougrad86 said:


> He doesn't have too much pain, but he has a high tolerance for pain anyway.  He is more upset about all the stuff they say he can't eat.  He isn't upset about the candy - he doesn't eat candy, doesn't care for it  - but according to some other mother's if he is careful he can eat some of the crunchy things like Cherrios and chips.  Still trying to figure out if he can eat DG cinammon rolls when we visit over the holidays!



DS has had his braces for over a year.  He eats Cheerios, chips, even popcorn and his orthodontist said he could chew sugarless gum.  The only thing that popped a bracket was a lollipop (what was DH thinking?)  The orthodontist expects you to have something every once in awhile -- it's part of the braces experience (which seems much more pleasant than the ones we had).  



glss1/2fll said:


> Lisa-thanks for the dinner suggestion. We had chicken noodle soup last night (using up the chicken and trying to fight the cold bug!) and I plan on having spaghetti tomorrow. So instead I cooked some rice (white, sorry) and people could either have the chicken over rice with soy sauce or wrapped in a tortilla. Everybody opted for the burrito. Had some yummy kiwi and nectarines with it.
> 
> I think DS2's audition went well. His choir director was very pleased last night and even called me today (needed his DOB) and mentioned again how great he sounded. Guess we'll find out! But not for a month.
> 
> I did not eat any of the cake (thank you corn dog  ), but after I had the frosting all made I licked the spatula before I even realized what I was doing! What was I thinking-oh, I wasn't. But tomorrow is a new day. Also had a blow out with DS1 and only ate one serving of chocolate covered almonds instead of the entire jar! Gotta celebrate the small things.
> Hope everybody has good weigh-ins, healthy habits and win measurements tomorrow. I'm happy to probably have a maintain (again).



Sorry about the blow out.    Soup was a great idea!    I didn't even think of that as I am hanging on with both hands to our last couple of days of nice weather.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?[/COLOR]



Thanks for coaching this week, *Gretchen!* 

I can't run without music.  "He's a Pirate," "I'll Make a Man Out of You," "Go the Distance, " "Real Gone" and "Fabulous" (Phineas and Ferb) are some of the Disney ones.  I also have songs like "Sexyback," "Space Cowboy" and "Pump it Up" on my playlist.  Can't wait to check out some new songs!   



bellebookworm9 said:


> Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?



If we are going to DL we usually arrive in the early afternoon so go to a park.  But at WDW it takes a full day to travel there so we have dinner, head off to bed and are ready for rope drop wherever we go the next day.  



mikamah said:


> I hope everyone sees good number on the scale and with the measuring tape today, and if not, hang in there, don't ever give up.   We can do this!!!



Yes we can!  

I am a samer this week.  But that's okay because a maintain is a winner in my book every time and I'm still on track for my overall goal for the end of January.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## aamomma

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?
> 
> My every day exercise is a Leslie Sansone DVD, but when I do the treadmill I have been listening to the Tangled soundtrack.
> 
> Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?
> 
> Magic Kingdom first always - gotta walk down Main Street and see the castle!!



Hello, everyone!  Hope you all have great weigh in/measurement numbers today!  We are enjoying the fall temps here in PA!  We are walking in the homecoming parade tomorrow, so there's some exercise!  Have a great weekend!
Linda


----------



## jimmduck

Reading a bit, little time to post.

Down two pounds this weigh in

Going away for the weekend and this is my plan to stay on track:

Getting on early because I am leaving for NB today and may not have internet again til Sunday.

Plan for staying on track:

a) Bring lunch today. And I did. I was telling myself, couldn't do it, get something out, cannot have your ice pack in the car all weekend (I am not going back home til I get back), etc.

That is the eating disorder talking and I have a fridge at work for Pete's sake!

An invitation to disaster is what it was, an old trick. I resisted it. Took a Smart Ones dinner and some OP fruit, pudding and snacks.

Do not plan to eat out, my sister will have dinner ready when I get there.

b) Try to work out at a Goodlife gym in the morning.

c) Plan out what I am going to eat at Montana's (our supper stop) and stick to it. Order first. Will have some treats, but will not have the fattiest things on the menu and portions similar to those of a lumberjack just because others may be ordering. Order first!

d) Drink water, coffee, tea or (a little) diet soda only.

e) No chips or chocolate bars (still on my 30 day ban of the latter, don't care for the former anyway).

f) No in between meal eating given the larger meals.

g) Chart, chart, chart! Going a way for a vacation is not a vacation from healthy eating, period!


This is a direct quote from my WISH journal.

If not back on til Sunday, have a magical weekend folks.

Linda


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD  Fri 9/30  I am usually on the TM at home and watch TV-  FOX bus or news, old classic movies, shows I dvr'd last night... 

 QOTD DISNEY  We drive, a little under 3 hrs, so we try and get there around lunch time.  We ck in, usually thr room won't be ready, and head to a park for lunch.  We go by time of year, which day of wk to avoid the big crowds...no one set routine.  TL and mini golf, if at BC we might go to the pool, dole whips at mk are always worth the trip!

We leave 2 wks from today and I am just getting "The List" together.  Pulled the suitcases out of the closet, cking what we still need.  I keep alot of items we use together in one bag so that's a start.   I've been trying to buy more shorts,t's,polo's, for the boys because thats all they wear all yr and most everything is already jeans, long slvs, sweaters in stores.   I found nice shorts of mine in the closet, I finally fit in, that I haven't worn in ages! Yah! I like this shopping in my closet.

 I've even been sitting out by the pool for about 45 min the past couple days each just to get some color .  I am going to do that again today if I get a chance, the weather calls for a "cold front" coming in where it will only be a high between 85 and 87 for the next 4/5 days!  I will stil be able to hit thw pool for the HH mini challenge. 

I can't wait to be able to turn off the air and open some windows!  Just the drop in humidity the past couple weeks makes it feel like fall to us. Time for Halloween decs to go up!


----------



## ougrad86

I am feeling very smug right now .  We had our free lunch Friday at work, and they actually had a buffett from IHOP laid out.  Pancakes, French Toast, Omlettes, Sausages, Bacon, Sliced Meats, Rolls, Salad and Fruit.  Well, I am a sucker for IHOP and a good old fashioned breakfast...but I stayed onplan !

I took a goodly amount of salad and fruit.  Also took a roll, few slices of turkey and tomato.  Had to forgo the salad dressing, but the salad was OK without it.  The sandwich was great, and the fruit was delicious.  Since WW has veges and fruit as zero points, I had a great lunch for 6 points!  And manged to walk through the whole line without grabbing anything I shouldn't eat!

Yesterday, we had Arby lunch boxes for a meeting and I stayed on plan with that as well !  Ate half of the sandwich for lunch, and then took the rest home and had it for dinner.  Also ate the cookie, but I had been careful all day, and only went a couple points over for my entire day!

And the scale rewarded me this morning for being good yesterday, which further inspired me today! Two very strong days, feeling really good about that , so had to share with somebody!

Carol


----------



## bellebookworm9

*Sue*, great job with losing that weight since Monday and getting in the exercise!

*Pamela*, I definitely understand about ear bud prices. I just went to check the WalMart website to see how much the ones I have now are, and they're almost $20.  Great song choices for workouts! And that's what I just did for the menu planning/grocery list. Figured out exactly what I'm going to eat each day. 

*Lisa*, I like you Disney songs playlist! "He's a Pirate" is definitely a good one! 

*aamomma*, Tangled soundtrack is another great choice! Normally MK is my first park of choice as well, but we're switching it up this time.

*Linda*, good for you for planning ahead.  I'm sure you'll do a great job and stick to it.

*4HOLIDAYS* Oh how I wish I could get some color. But alas, I'm as pale as they come and SPF80 is my friend.  We are eager to put up our Halloween decs, too. 

*ougrad*, Great job staying on plan!  I'm mentally going over the buffets at Disney in my head (Cape May for breakfast and dinner) and thinking about what I should and shouldn't eat. I'm planning to eat a lot of fruits and veggies, but I'm going to have a Mickey waffle and bacon, darn it!

**************
I was down 2.2 pounds from last week. Down 1/2 inch for WIN. Going back t work now, will be back later with more replies.


----------



## ougrad86

bellebookworm9 said:


> ougrad[/B], Great job staying on plan!  I'm mentally going over the buffets at Disney in my head (Cape May for breakfast and dinner) and thinking about what I should and shouldn't eat. I'm planning to eat a lot of fruits and veggies, but I'm going to have a Mickey waffle and bacon, darn it!
> 
> **************
> I was down 2.2 pounds from last week. Down 1/2 inch for WIN. Going back t work now, will be back later with more replies. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Awesome weight loss on your part!  At Disney, I let it go.  I walk so much, I come home and weigh a few pounds less!

Carol


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD1: No. I am a "quiet" person and I definitely don't want anything sticking in my ears! I'm afraid I'm going to have to break down and get something, especially if I am forced to run at the Y. Don't much care for treadmills, but with bad weather on its way, guess I'll be using them. I forced myself to run today after my walk. *Really* did not want to. Definitely showed in my slow pace, but I did it!

QOTD2: We arrive at WDW late afternoon/early evening so usually just head to DTD after checking into our resort. Then we hit rope drop at whatever park has EMH! And now I'm humming "ah, those good ole days are gone" from Beauty and the Beast. No WDW trips in the works. sigh

Thanks for being our coach, Nancy. And thanks, Gretchen for doing it this week.

WIN is so weird. Gained 0.25 inches in a couple spots yet lost over an inch in my hips. Ah, well. Better to lose there than gain! Sometimes I wonder if I'm not hitting the exact same spot each time. A tattooed line that appeared just every three weeks for the minutes I do it would be nice!


----------



## goldcupmom

It's been a crazy week this week...I've gotten a lot done, but not much computer time & no dis time   .

I was down 2 lbs this week which is not what I would have hoped, but more than I expected given that I am really NOT focusing on diet at present, my metatarsalgia in BOTH feet and plantar fascitis in BOTH arches is flaring, so even my walking is suffering.  I wake up every morning feeling like I have a golf ball under the balls of both feet and with arches aching.

I leave next Thursday for a nephew's wedding in Iowa.  I am flying ABQ-Dallas-KC and meeting my DSis from FL in KC then I am driving us.  All she can talk about is that this is a vacation for her and all the places we need to EAT!  She is diabetic, like all my siblings, but does have desserts on vacations, so this could be a challenge for me.

When I get back, I can begin to really focus again, and, although I have all the materials, I am toying with the idea of re-re-re-re......joining WW again.  Or at least doing it on my phone.

Not sure I will be back here  before I leave, but I'm sure gonna try!  I am about to post the October Exercise challenge!  GET MOVING!!!!!!!  If I can walk 3-5 miles/day at 5500-6500' with my current feet issues, ALL of us can do SOMETHING!  Do an exercise tape, pull weeds, mop a floor, vacuum, march in place during commercials.....just MOVE!

 to all losers, maintainers & gainers!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Had a good day today.  Still not feeling great but Sudafed is my best friend right now.  The good news is that the congestion and general ickyness makes me not very hungry.   Went to volunteer at DDs school this morning and we were serving Sno Cones so no temptation to indulge-- I don't like sno cones.  Next month we are handing out Brownies and I don't really care for those either so I should be okay then.  I check the kids in so I am sitting down at the opposite end of the food so that makes it easier too.

After a friend and I went to lunch at Ruby Tuesday.  She was "inspired" by my weight loss and joined WW.  She is doing great.    Had the Turkey Mini's minus the buns, side of zucchini and a salad.  We did both each have one of those amazing little biscuits.  It is a good thing they are very small and they only bring one for each person!

I forgot to take something out for dinner tonight so we may do pizza.  I bought these Thin Crust shelf stable Pizza crusts at Costco for an "emergency" so tonight may be that emergency!  Since I had the biscuit today I will have to find something else-- don't want the extra carbs from the crust.  I think there are some leftovers I can scrounge up.  I am pretty full from my late lunch anyway.  May just have mushroom soup.

Not much planned for this weekend.  DD has a band competition that she will go to tomorrow and other DD has Confirmation and Youth Group on Sunday.  The temps are supposed to drop 20 degrees between now and tomorrow so I am looking forward to that.



> Originally Posted by *pjlla*
> Glad the cookies came out well.... nothing more aggravating than using your time and ingredients for something that doesn't turn out right!


I made an egg casserole yesterday morning that didn't turn out too great-- I think I overcooked it.  I told DH last night that the unfortunate thing was that it made 8 servings so I have 7 more days to eat it.    He looked at me like I was crazy and said "you know you can just throw it out--it's okay" .    I told him that I had used a whole lot of eggs, veggies and Canadian bacon and was not throwing all that expensive food away! Not to mention the time I spent making it.  




glss1/2fll said:


> I think DS2's audition went well. His choir director was very pleased last night and even called me today (needed his DOB) and mentioned again how great he sounded. Guess we'll find out! But not for a month.
> .


  Glad it went well.  Not sure I would be able to stand waiting a month to find out!!   I would go crazy!



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?
> 
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?
> 
> ****************
> Remember that mouse I mentioned three weeks or so ago? He (or she) is back.  I saw it tonight-it ran out of the pantry into the hall and then back in. We found a nest in the pantry and droppings under the fridge, so we'll be calling the pest control guy first thing in the morning.



I more prefer to watch TV while I work out.  I am not much of a listen to music person except in the car.  

We tend to get to WDW late so we usually either eat dinner and go to bed or just go to bed depending on the time.  I don't like to use a park day for part of a day so if we do get there early we would go to DTD.

 on the mouse!  I will tell you what everyone told me a few years ago when we had them-- if there is one you see there are a lot more you don't see.    They were sure right.  It was a mess to get it all cleaned up.  DH caught about 5 of them and took them to a field and released them.  Unfortunately we had to drastic with the last few that we just couldn't catch and use the snap traps.    We have 2 young and active cats now so no mouse would stand a chance!



jimmduck said:


> Plan for staying on track:
> 
> a) Bring lunch today. And I did. I was telling myself, couldn't do it, get something out, cannot have your ice pack in the car all weekend (I am not going back home til I get back), etc.
> 
> That is the eating disorder talking and I have a fridge at work for Pete's sake!
> 
> An invitation to disaster is what it was, an old trick. I resisted it. Took a Smart Ones dinner and some OP fruit, pudding and snacks.
> 
> Do not plan to eat out, my sister will have dinner ready when I get there.
> 
> b) Try to work out at a Goodlife gym in the morning.
> 
> c) Plan out what I am going to eat at Montana's (our supper stop) and stick to it. Order first. Will have some treats, but will not have the fattiest things on the menu and portions similar to those of a lumberjack just because others may be ordering. Order first!
> 
> d) Drink water, coffee, tea or (a little) diet soda only.
> 
> e) No chips or chocolate bars (still on my 30 day ban of the latter, don't care for the former anyway).
> 
> f) No in between meal eating given the larger meals.
> 
> g) Chart, chart, chart! Going a way for a vacation is not a vacation from healthy eating, period!
> 
> 
> This is a direct quote from my WISH journal.
> 
> If not back on til Sunday, have a magical weekend folks.
> 
> Linda


That is a GREAT plan!  Print out a copy of it and keep it on you at all times so you can look back at it if you need to reinforcement.  



ougrad86 said:


> I am feeling very smug right now .  We had our free lunch Friday at work, and they actually had a buffett from IHOP laid out.  Pancakes, French Toast, Omlettes, Sausages, Bacon, Sliced Meats, Rolls, Salad and Fruit.  Well, I am a sucker for IHOP and a good old fashioned breakfast...but I stayed onplan !
> 
> !



You are a strong person!  I am not sure that I could resist all that.  WTG for staying on plan!


----------



## cclovesdis

mikamah said:


> *CC*_I love Nemo, and your HH this week, and am really, truly going to follow through this week.  I've got my checklist by my computer, so each day I will check off what I've done, and I know this can help me to stay on track.  I was thinking maybe ds and I will wash my car for the water activity.  You are so creative with the hh.



Love your idea for your water activity!  I was thinking about how I needed to wash my car when I was driving home today. It didn't even occur to me that that is a water activity. 



pjlla said:


> CC.... once again you've done a FABULOUS job with the HH!  I might even get DD to follow them this week with me, as this is probably her second favorite Disney movie (after Little Mermaid).
> 
> It is a BRILLIANT idea to have one of the HH be working on our MINDS!  Especially for some of us who aren't doing school work or a "thinking" kind of job (yes, I'll admit, making beds and folding laundry is pretty brainless at times!  Especially when watching reality tv at the same time! )   I hate Sudoku (cause it involves numbers and it seems like math homework! ), but I will be scrapping FOR SURE this week!
> 
> BTW, does relaxing in the hot tub count as a water activity??



Glad you like the HHs! I celebrated the end of our fiscal year today by going shopping for Healthy Habits prizes. I got a great one that goes along with keeping our memories. 

And, in case I needed to answer, the hot tub definitely counts! 



jimmduck said:


> This is a direct quote from my WISH journal.
> 
> If not back on til Sunday, have a magical weekend folks.
> 
> Linda



You too Linda!

Hi *Lisa*! If it makes you feel any better, I am taller than my mom, and I am 5'1". 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I found nice shorts of mine in the closet, I finally fit in, that I haven't worn in ages! Yah! I like this shopping in my closet.







ougrad86 said:


> Since WW has veges and fruit as zero points, I had a great lunch for 6 points!  And manged to walk through the whole line without grabbing anything I shouldn't eat!
> 
> Yesterday, we had Arby lunch boxes for a meeting and I stayed on plan with that as well !  Ate half of the sandwich for lunch, and then took the rest home and had it for dinner.  Also ate the cookie, but I had been careful all day, and only went a couple points over for my entire day!
> 
> And the scale rewarded me this morning for being good yesterday, which further inspired me today! Two very strong days, feeling really good about that , so had to share with somebody!





Gretchen: Nice job on your loss! 
**************
I was down 2.2 pounds from last week. Down 1/2 inch for WIN. Going back t work now, will be back later with more replies. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]



glss1/2fll said:


> WIN is so weird. Gained 0.25 inches in a couple spots yet lost over an inch in my hips. Ah, well. Better to lose there than gain! Sometimes I wonder if I'm not hitting the exact same spot each time. A tattooed line that appeared just every three weeks for the minutes I do it would be nice!



I had the same problem when I did it a few challenges ago. Any suggestions? 

Nice loss in a great place for an inch loss! 

Good to hear from you Julie! Nice loss! I encourage all of you to join the exercise thread she hosts! I'm heading there next! 



lovetoscrap said:


> After a friend and I went to lunch at Ruby Tuesday.  She was "inspired" by my weight loss and joined WW.  She is doing great.    Had the Turkey Mini's minus the buns, side of zucchini and a salad.  We did both each have one of those amazing little biscuits.  It is a good thing they are very small and they only bring one for each person!



WTG!


----------



## my3princes

Hello, Hello...
I spent a couple of hours yesterday and more time this morning cleaning out Colby's room.  Closets, toy boxes, everything clean.  Put the summer clothes away and took the winter stuff out.  Good to have that done.  I also scrubbed the Main Bathroom.  When everyone got home today we all power cleaned and got the house looking pretty darn good if I do say so myself.  Nick's party is tomorrow night so I think I'm in good shape.  Bowling in the morning for all 3 boys then I'll get home and get cooking.  I'm doing a pasta bar with breads and salads.  I've got a veggie platter and fruit platter as well as chips with hummus and salsa for appetizers.  Hopefully it will be pretty easy to pull off without too much stress.


----------



## satorifound

WIN weigh in time!

We have had about half our WIN participants report in this wek.  I dont want anyone to miss out on getting their numbers in and so am posting a reminder..  Go WIn losers


----------



## ougrad86

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?[/COLOR]
> 
> I actually listen to the Wii encourage me while I exercise...although it gets monotonous, but need to know how long to hold the pose and whatnot.  Haven't gone for walks by myself yet to listen to music, but I know it would be some nice, upbeat country with a good beat.
> 
> Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?



Take off for the parks - usually Magic Kingdom for a quick afternoon, and I know when we arrive at Universal we will be going there for the evening.  When I buy my Disney tickets, by the time I get to seven, it is only a couple dollars more to buy the eigth day, so I always have a little extra time.



pjlla said:


> Sorry about the broken earbuds.  And why is it that something as small as earbuds are SO expensive??  I found a sale on some at Staples when I was back-to-school shopping and bought two pairs to have as back-ups.... but they only had pink, so when DS came to me JUST THIS MORNING (coincidence) and told me he needed earbuds in order to use his Ipod during his run in gym class, he was SOL cause he didn't want to use pink!



I found a really good deal on earbuds at the 5 Below store.  I bought about 5 sets since I will probably go through them.  They had several different styles, I bought a pair with the cushions that fits snugly in the ear.  The ones that came with my iPhone always fell out of my ears, these are much better.



lisah0711 said:


> DS has had his braces for over a year.  He eats Cheerios, chips, even popcorn and his orthodontist said he could chew sugarless gum.  The only thing that popped a bracket was a lollipop (what was DH thinking?)  The orthodontist expects you to have something every once in awhile -- it's part of the braces experience (which seems much more pleasant than the ones we had).



They seem way better that what we had to put up with!

Carol


----------



## bellebookworm9

glss1/2fll said:


> I forced myself to run today after my walk. *Really* did not want to. Definitely showed in my slow pace, but I did it!



Great job!



goldcupmom said:


> I was down 2 lbs this week which is not what I would have hoped, but more than I expected given that I am really NOT focusing on diet at present, my metatarsalgia in BOTH feet and plantar fascitis in BOTH arches is flaring, so even my walking is suffering.  I wake up every morning feeling like I have a golf ball under the balls of both feet and with arches aching.



Great job on the loss, ouch on the feet. 



lovetoscrap said:


> on the mouse!  I will tell you what everyone told me a few years ago when we had them-- if there is one you see there are a lot more you don't see.    They were sure right.  It was a mess to get it all cleaned up.  DH caught about 5 of them and took them to a field and released them.  Unfortunately we had to drastic with the last few that we just couldn't catch and use the snap traps.    We have 2 young and active cats now so no mouse would stand a chance!



Aaaah not what I want to hear! We managed to call pest control this morning and they came to look and are contracting an external exterminator to come take care of it. Who knows when they'll actually get here though...



ougrad86 said:


> I found a really good deal on earbuds at the 5 Below store.  I bought about 5 sets since I will probably go through them.  They had several different styles, I bought a pair with the cushions that fits snugly in the ear.  The ones that came with my iPhone always fell out of my ears, these are much better.



When I got to the store, they were only $9. Not sure why they were so expensive online.  The funny part is, they were on one of those locked hooks. Seriously?! They are $9 rubber ear buds!

***************
It's amazing how much money you *don't* spend when you take only a certain amount of cash to the store. I only bought two things that weren't on the list-one was  WW Smart Ones Strawberry Shortcake. The other was a package of those frosted sugar cookies I love so much-miniature sized. 2 cookies = 3 points, where 1 big cookie = 5. I opened them at the store while we were waiting for our last housemate, and they were not "Deliciously Soft" as the package advertised, but hard! I should have returned them but I didn't. I ate about half the package tonight...

But I also went to Zumba and I'm pretty sure I broke even on the points. I didn't know if I was going to make it there; grocery shopping got delayed and I had another sinus headache, but I forced myself to go ("You need to be a good coach and set an example!") and there were only a few of us there so that was cool.

Looks like WalMart has come through again! I've been consistantly checking the site to see if Deathly Hallows Part 2 will be released in the 2-Disc special edition format like Part 1 was, and it will be!  I don't think it's fair that I can't watch special features cause I don't have a Blu-Ray player, so I'm really glad they consider folks like me! I'll be making a special trip there at like 8am on the morning it comes out.  

I'm going to Yoga with my housemate Emily tomorrow at 11am, so I'll post the QOTD before that.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

Nancy thanks for a great week!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> see, fish is pretty much never cooked in my house. i keep hearing how easy it is to cook but i'm intimidated! mahi mahi is so delicious. i need to grow a pair and start cooking fish!
> 
> *QOTD: Well, it's hump day. 1) How is your week going so far? and 2) What are your weekend plans? *


Fish is not that hard to prepare.  I can grill it or pan sear it in less than 20 minutes.  
 I had a good week as far as workouts and eating but work was a continuous nightmare.  As for the weekend we are going to go for a family run and then watch some football.

QOTD 9/30: I actually do not listen to music during workouts anymore.  I use to when I would run, however I started running around 4 am in my neighborhood and we do not have sidewalks so I'm on the side of the road.  So not listening to music allows me to be aware of my surroundings.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?



Our arrival day consist of checking in, walking around the resort, swimming and Downtown Disney.

Hope everyone had a great week and  an even better weekend!!!

Tim


----------



## pjlla

jimmduck said:


> Reading a bit, little time to post.
> 
> Down two pounds this weigh in
> 
> Going away for the weekend and this is my plan to stay on track:
> 
> Getting on early because I am leaving for NB today and may not have internet again til Sunday.
> 
> Plan for staying on track:
> 
> a) Bring lunch today. And I did. I was telling myself, couldn't do it, get something out, cannot have your ice pack in the car all weekend (I am not going back home til I get back), etc.
> 
> That is the eating disorder talking and I have a fridge at work for Pete's sake!
> 
> An invitation to disaster is what it was, an old trick. I resisted it. Took a Smart Ones dinner and some OP fruit, pudding and snacks.
> 
> Do not plan to eat out, my sister will have dinner ready when I get there.
> 
> b) Try to work out at a Goodlife gym in the morning.
> 
> c) Plan out what I am going to eat at Montana's (our supper stop) and stick to it. Order first. Will have some treats, but will not have the fattiest things on the menu and portions similar to those of a lumberjack just because others may be ordering. Order first!
> 
> d) Drink water, coffee, tea or (a little) diet soda only.
> 
> e) No chips or chocolate bars (still on my 30 day ban of the latter, don't care for the former anyway).
> 
> f) No in between meal eating given the larger meals.
> 
> g) Chart, chart, chart! Going a way for a vacation is not a vacation from healthy eating, period!
> 
> 
> This is a direct quote from my WISH journal.
> 
> If not back on til Sunday, have a magical weekend folks.
> 
> Linda




Excellent plan!  Sounds like you will be successful!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD  Fri 9/30  I am usually on the TM at home and watch TV-  FOX bus or news, old classic movies, shows I dvr'd last night...
> 
> QOTD DISNEY  We drive, a little under 3 hrs, so we try and get there around lunch time.  We ck in, usually thr room won't be ready, and head to a park for lunch.  We go by time of year, which day of wk to avoid the big crowds...no one set routine.  TL and mini golf, if at BC we might go to the pool, dole whips at mk are always worth the trip!
> 
> We leave 2 wks from today and I am just getting "The List" together.  Pulled the suitcases out of the closet, cking what we still need.  I keep alot of items we use together in one bag so that's a start.   I've been trying to buy more shorts,t's,polo's, for the boys because thats all they wear all yr and most everything is already jeans, long slvs, sweaters in stores.   I found nice shorts of mine in the closet, I finally fit in, that I haven't worn in ages! Yah! I like this shopping in my closet.
> 
> I've even been sitting out by the pool for about 45 min the past couple days each just to get some color .  I am going to do that again today if I get a chance, the weather calls for a "cold front" coming in where it will only be a high between 85 and 87 for the next 4/5 days!  I will stil be able to hit thw pool for the HH mini challenge.
> 
> I can't wait to be able to turn off the air and open some windows!  Just the drop in humidity the past couple weeks makes it feel like fall to us. Time for Halloween decs to go up!




SO lucky to be so close to WDW!    on your "cold front" of temps in the mid-80's!   But I understand about the humidity.  It has been unseasonably humid around here for early fall and I am sick and tired of everything feeling slightly damp!



ougrad86 said:


> I am feeling very smug right now .  We had our free lunch Friday at work, and they actually had a buffett from IHOP laid out.  Pancakes, French Toast, Omlettes, Sausages, Bacon, Sliced Meats, Rolls, Salad and Fruit.  Well, I am a sucker for IHOP and a good old fashioned breakfast...but I stayed onplan !
> 
> I took a goodly amount of salad and fruit.  Also took a roll, few slices of turkey and tomato.  Had to forgo the salad dressing, but the salad was OK without it.  The sandwich was great, and the fruit was delicious.  Since WW has veges and fruit as zero points, I had a great lunch for 6 points!  And manged to walk through the whole line without grabbing anything I shouldn't eat!
> 
> Yesterday, we had Arby lunch boxes for a meeting and I stayed on plan with that as well !  Ate half of the sandwich for lunch, and then took the rest home and had it for dinner.  Also ate the cookie, but I had been careful all day, and only went a couple points over for my entire day!
> 
> And the scale rewarded me this morning for being good yesterday, which further inspired me today! Two very strong days, feeling really good about that , so had to share with somebody!
> 
> Carol



Definitely a WOOHOO week for you!!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD1: No. I am a "quiet" person and I definitely don't want anything sticking in my ears! I'm afraid I'm going to have to break down and get something, especially if I am forced to run at the Y. Don't much care for treadmills, but with bad weather on its way, guess I'll be using them. I forced myself to run today after my walk. *Really* did not want to. Definitely showed in my slow pace, but I did it!
> 
> 
> Way to go!!
> 
> QOTD2: We arrive at WDW late afternoon/early evening so usually just head to DTD after checking into our resort. Then we hit rope drop at whatever park has EMH! And now I'm humming "ah, those good ole days are gone" from Beauty and the Beast. No WDW trips in the works. sigh
> 
> Thanks for being our coach, Nancy. And thanks, Gretchen for doing it this week.
> 
> WIN is so weird. Gained 0.25 inches in a couple spots yet lost over an inch in my hips. Ah, well. Better to lose there than gain! Sometimes I wonder if I'm not hitting the exact same spot each time. A tattooed line that appeared just every three weeks for the minutes I do it would be nice!





goldcupmom said:


> It's been a crazy week this week...I've gotten a lot done, but not much computer time & no dis time   .
> 
> I was down 2 lbs this week which is not what I would have hoped, but more than I expected given that I am really NOT focusing on diet at present, my metatarsalgia in BOTH feet and plantar fascitis in BOTH arches is flaring, so even my walking is suffering.  I wake up every morning feeling like I have a golf ball under the balls of both feet and with arches aching.
> 
> I leave next Thursday for a nephew's wedding in Iowa.  I am flying ABQ-Dallas-KC and meeting my DSis from FL in KC then I am driving us.  All she can talk about is that this is a vacation for her and all the places we need to EAT!  She is diabetic, like all my siblings, but does have desserts on vacations, so this could be a challenge for me.
> 
> When I get back, I can begin to really focus again, and, although I have all the materials, I am toying with the idea of re-re-re-re......joining WW again.  Or at least doing it on my phone.
> 
> Not sure I will be back here  before I leave, but I'm sure gonna try!  I am about to post the October Exercise challenge!  GET MOVING!!!!!!!  If I can walk 3-5 miles/day at 5500-6500' with my current feet issues, ALL of us can do SOMETHING!  Do an exercise tape, pull weeds, mop a floor, vacuum, march in place during commercials.....just MOVE!
> 
> to all losers, maintainers & gainers!



I'd be happy to chat about WW with you if you decide to rejoin.  

I saw the October exercise challenge this morning and thought...."that is waaaay ahead of schedule" and then realized....DUH... it's October TODAY!  



lovetoscrap said:


> Had a good day today.  Still not feeling great but Sudafed is my best friend right now.  The good news is that the congestion and general ickyness makes me not very hungry.   Went to volunteer at DDs school this morning and we were serving Sno Cones so no temptation to indulge-- I don't like sno cones.  Next month we are handing out Brownies and I don't really care for those either so I should be okay then.  I check the kids in so I am sitting down at the opposite end of the food so that makes it easier too.
> 
> After a friend and I went to lunch at Ruby Tuesday.  She was "inspired" by my weight loss and joined WW.  She is doing great.    Had the Turkey Mini's minus the buns, side of zucchini and a salad.  We did both each have one of those amazing little biscuits.  It is a good thing they are very small and they only bring one for each person!
> 
> I've had those turkey mini's sans buns once or twice myself.  They are pretty tasty!  I don't make turkey burgers at home because of DS's poultry allergy, but it is definitely a nice change from beef. Don't you LOVE the salad bar at RT?  My only complaint would be their dressing choices.  I end up using oil and vinegar.
> 
> I forgot to take something out for dinner tonight so we may do pizza.  I bought these Thin Crust shelf stable Pizza crusts at Costco for an "emergency" so tonight may be that emergency!  Since I had the biscuit today I will have to find something else-- don't want the extra carbs from the crust.  I think there are some leftovers I can scrounge up.  I am pretty full from my late lunch anyway.  May just have mushroom soup.
> 
> Makes me realize I should be thinking about dinner myself!  DD may be having a friend over for the night and I haven't even given dinner a passing thought!  May end up splurging on take-out pizza for kids.... not sure what DH and I will eat.  Sometimes he has a weekend carb splurge, sometimes not.
> 
> 
> I made an egg casserole yesterday morning that didn't turn out too great-- I think I overcooked it.  I told DH last night that the unfortunate thing was that it made 8 servings so I have 7 more days to eat it.    He looked at me like I was crazy and said "you know you can just throw it out--it's okay" .    I told him that I had used a whole lot of eggs, veggies and Canadian bacon and was not throwing all that expensive food away! Not to mention the time I spent making it.
> 
> That is the way I think too!  I end up "doctoring up" things that haven't come out too well and eating them myself if the family won't!  I HATE to waste food!  I make myself the strangest concotions and "casseroles" from leftovers sometimes.
> 
> How about a little cheese sauce or something to help the egg casserole??
> 
> :





my3princes said:


> Hello, Hello...
> I spent a couple of hours yesterday and more time this morning cleaning out Colby's room.  Closets, toy boxes, everything clean.  Put the summer clothes away and took the winter stuff out.  Good to have that done.  I also scrubbed the Main Bathroom.  When everyone got home today we all power cleaned and got the house looking pretty darn good if I do say so myself.  Nick's party is tomorrow night so I think I'm in good shape.  Bowling in the morning for all 3 boys then I'll get home and get cooking.  I'm doing a pasta bar with breads and salads.  I've got a veggie platter and fruit platter as well as chips with hummus and salsa for appetizers.  Hopefully it will be pretty easy to pull off without too much stress.



HOpe the party goes well!  It is so nice to hear that the whole family can pull together and get the house cleaned up.  Most of the time I am on my own with that stuff.  DH would rather stab himself in the eye with a pencil than clean... and honestly, as for the kids, sometimes it is just easier to do it myself!  But I definitely recruit them when I can.... they can unload the dishwasher just fine!



bellebookworm9 said:


> When I got to the store, they were only $9. Not sure why they were so expensive online.  The funny part is, they were on one of those locked hooks. Seriously?! They are $9 rubber ear buds!
> 
> 
> $9 isn't bad.  I usually see them fo about $15 and up.... which is why, when I saw the ones at staples for under $5, I bought two pairs!
> ***************
> It's amazing how much money you *don't* spend when you take only a certain amount of cash to the store. I only bought two things that weren't on the list-one was  WW Smart Ones Strawberry Shortcake. The other was a package of those frosted sugar cookies I love so much-miniature sized. 2 cookies = 3 points, where 1 big cookie = 5. I opened them at the store while we were waiting for our last housemate, and they were not "Deliciously Soft" as the package advertised, but hard! I should have returned them but I didn't. I ate about half the package tonight...
> 
> But I also went to Zumba and I'm pretty sure I broke even on the points. I didn't know if I was going to make it there; grocery shopping got delayed and I had another sinus headache, but I forced myself to go ("You need to be a good coach and set an example!") and there were only a few of us there so that was cool.
> 
> Glad you were able to balance out "calories in and calories out".
> 
> Looks like WalMart has come through again! I've been consistantly checking the site to see if Deathly Hallows Part 2 will be released in the 2-Disc special edition format like Part 1 was, and it will be!  I don't think it's fair that I can't watch special features cause I don't have a Blu-Ray player, so I'm really glad they consider folks like me! I'll be making a special trip there at like 8am on the morning it comes out.
> 
> I'm going to Yoga with my housemate Emily tomorrow at 11am, so I'll post the QOTD before that.







AUdisneyDad said:


> Nancy thanks for a great week!!!
> 
> Fish is not that hard to prepare.  I can grill it or pan sear it in less than 20 minutes.
> I had a good week as far as workouts and eating but work was a continuous nightmare.  As for the weekend we are going to go for a family run and then watch some football.
> 
> QOTD 9/30: I actually do not listen to music during workouts anymore.  I use to when I would run, however I started running around 4 am in my neighborhood and we do not have sidewalks so I'm on the side of the road.  So not listening to music allows me to be aware of my surroundings.
> 
> I find that when I run/walk around here (also no sidewalks), I get spooked really easily if I am wearing my earbuds and have the volume really loud.  I don't hear the cars coming up behind me. So I end up keeping the volume low or using just one ear bud.  If I don't, I am constantly glancing over my shoulder!  Do you wear a reflective vest or anything like that?  I have a vest and I carry a small penlight.  It would be easier to have something that clipped on, but this does the trick for now.
> 
> Our arrival day consist of checking in, walking around the resort, swimming and Downtown Disney.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great week and  an even better weekend!!!
> 
> Tim



********

Happy "still dark o'clock" friends!  DD actually got a RIDE to swim this morning.  I still had to drive her to the meeting spot (about 15 minutes from home) at 5am, but I did NOT have to go all the way to the Y and be social with other parents before the crack of dawn!  

Of course, I'm a morning person and also the type who "when I'm up, I'm up", so I didn't bother to go back to bed.  Instead I hit the Disboards!  

I'm trying to resist eating breakfast though.... eating this early makes for a really long morning!  

I still have to keep my eye on the clock though... need to leave here about 7:40 to pick her up and then straight to DS's soccer game.  

Need to go check a few things on the internet.  I don't get much "internet play time" other than Dis time, so I'm gonna do it now.  I hope everyone has a delightful Saturday!.....................P


----------



## mikamah

ougrad86 said:


> I am feeling very smug right now .  We had our free lunch Friday at work, and they actually had a buffett from IHOP laid out.  Pancakes, French Toast, Omlettes, Sausages, Bacon, Sliced Meats, Rolls, Salad and Fruit.  Well, I am a sucker for IHOP and a good old fashioned breakfast...but I stayed onplan !
> 
> I took a goodly amount of salad and fruit.  Also took a roll, few slices of turkey and tomato.  Had to forgo the salad dressing, but the salad was OK without it.  The sandwich was great, and the fruit was delicious.  Since WW has veges and fruit as zero points, I had a great lunch for 6 points!  And manged to walk through the whole line without grabbing anything I shouldn't eat!
> 
> Yesterday, we had Arby lunch boxes for a meeting and I stayed on plan with that as well !  Ate half of the sandwich for lunch, and then took the rest home and had it for dinner.  Also ate the cookie, but I had been careful all day, and only went a couple points over for my entire day!
> 
> And the scale rewarded me this morning for being good yesterday, which further inspired me today! Two very strong days, feeling really good about that , so had to share with somebody!
> 
> Carol


Sounds like you did great.  Those are some challenging works lunches to deal with.  I don't know if I could have been as strong with Ihop.  Love them.  

Good morning everyone!!

I didn't answer yesterdays qotd.  I don't listen to music when I run/walk.  I like to be aware of cars around and such, and sometimes I do the track at the park while ds plays, so I want to be able to hear him.  

When we go to disney we try to get an am flight, so we usually get to the hotel and drop bags, have lunch in the food court, and head to a park.  On our first trip, my ds and niece were 4, and we had planned to meet the others travelling with us at AK, but they saw the pool, and wanted to swim, so we swam and got to bed early and got to MK the next day first thing.  

I tracked all my food and drink yesterday and am doing ww points.  I haven't been good about keeping track of the drinks, but had my  morning coffee with creamer, and had a coffee at work too, so that was 4 extra points, that I will usually not track, so the HH is a good reminder for me.  

I'm off to get some laundry done and do some cleaning.  It's looking like a showery weekend here, so if I get the house cleaned up this morning, it's much more relaxing just hanging around, rather than hanging around and thinking about all I should be doing. 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!!


----------



## donac

Good morning 

I had a great sleep.  Dh and I both slept till 6:30 before the cat got creative about wanting breakfast.  She got up  on the bed and started pawing dh's face.  I got to feed her and her sister. 

We don't have anything planned for this weekend.  It is cold and damp and yucky here.  

QOTD  We have done it 2 ways.  Get an early flight and then hit the park after we check in.  Or get a very late flight check in and hit the park the next morning.  It all depends on when we can leave and when we can get a good price for the flight.  When we drive down we try to get to Ga or nothern fl the night before.  Then we get up really early to head down and check in.  

I think I will do some cleaning around here like Pam.  It will make the rest of the weekend better. 

At 10am on d-cot.com/live they are having the opening ceremonies at DW.

Happy 40th.  I am thinking about making some mock Dole Whips for dinner.  I will let you know how they come out. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## bellebookworm9

GOOOOOOD MORNING!!

QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read? 

One week from today, we'll be at Epcot for the Food & Wine Festival! We plan to spend a little bit of time in Future World and then most of the afternoon in World Showcase. We'll take an afternoon break and come back for dinner at Sunshine Seasons and more time in Future World.

DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why? 

I'll be back later with my own answers and replies.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning.  Still fighting allergies and they are winning today.  Going to be a do nothing day I think.  DH is painting my living room-- YAY!

I have a 2 pound loss!   That actually just gets me to where I was when the Spring Challenge ended but a loss means I am going in the right direction so that is encouraging.  

That is all the excitement we have going on here.  I may check back in later.  Need to figure out what is for dinner.




bellebookworm9 said:


> GOOOOOOD MORNING!!
> 
> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?
> 
> I'll be back later with my own answers and replies.



Sheesh, not sure I can actually remember the last book I read!  I love to read and have a huge stack that I need to read but just haven't gotten to them.  I know it was a mystery-- I like light and fluffy mysteries--no sex or gore, no intricate plot lines that make my head spin, just light and fun.  There are several series that are crafting or cooking related that I enjoy.  My favorites are the Tea Shop and Scrapbooking Mysteries by Laura Childs.   Maybe I should pull one out to read today since I am not going to be doing much else.

I haven't really spent a whole lot of time in World Showcase-- at least not like I would like to.  But I enjoy something in all the countries so I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## lovetoscrap

I keep forgetting I wanted to share on here a website that I have been using to try to get more organized and keep my family organized too.  It is www.cozi.com .  I am using the Flylady version (where I heard about it).  It is pretty cool!  I have been experimenting with different Ipod apps for calendar, grocery list, to do list, menu planning and all that other stuff I need to keep track of.  This has been great!

It is online but there is an Ipod app that you can use offline like when you are shopping.  I am a little wary of the fact that it is online in cyberspace but I am not putting much in the way of personally identifiable information on it--no last name, no specific locations.  Because it is online anyone in the family and log in from their computer like at work and see the calendar, grocery list, to do list etc and add to it.  It is working great for the kids.  I have a To Do list set up as MENU and list my meals for the week.  I think that if I put a specific date on them it would put it on the calendar but I haven't tried that yet.  You can set up multiple shopping lists like one for the Grocery Store, one for Costco, one for Target, one for the drug store etc...

You can make a list of online recipes you want to try by pasting the link on a list and it will make a clickable link so it is easy to go back and find it.  There is also a Journal feature which you could use to track your foods if you want.

There are a lot of other cool features-- like you can integrate the Flylady tasks into it so they are automatically on your calendar, make reoccurring appointments, send reminders to your email or your phone and a bunch of other stuff.  

I tried a lot of things but couldn't find anything that I like that works and automatically syncs between my computer and my Ipod, this one is great!  It is really ALL the features I have been looking for in one place.  And I love that the kids can put the app on their Ipods (we all have touches) and have our schedule when they are away from home if they want to make plans.

This has been my unpaid endorsement of the day!!!


----------



## aamomma

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?



Last book was _Pearl_ (book 2 in the Dakotah Treasures series)  Yes, it was sappy, yes it was predictable - but I like to read happy endings 

Norway is my fave.  I have so many memories and cute pics of my DD's with the Princesses there, my DH and I also have Norwegian ancestry (lots of pics in front of the Viking ship) and Maelstrom is such a hoot!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Happy "still dark o'clock" friends!



Ugh, tell me about it. I woke up at 9:45 and it was still really dark here. It's also really cold (like 45) and misty rainy.



donac said:


> Happy 40th.  I am thinking about making some mock Dole Whips for dinner.  I will let you know how they come out.



Oooh, yes, please do tell. They sound delicious!



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?



I'm still in the process of reading the Stephanie Plum books by Janet Evanovich. I'm currently reading "Plum Spooky", and then I'm going to re-read "Sizzling Sixteen" and "Smokin' Seventeen" which are the two I originally started with.

It's hard for me to pick a country too! I really like the show at American Adventure and the movie in France, but I really like the UK pavilion as a whole. The music is great, the buildings are cute, the Mary Poppins I met there last time was awesome, and I have some great memories from 2007 of watching the WS Players do "Camelot". And of course, WS as a whole has IllumiNations. 

Just got back from Yoga and it went well. I'm going to take a nap now though because it always tires me out!

I was making my oatmeal this morning, went into the pantry to get my almonds, and saw an outline of a mouse in the snap trap. I said, "aaaah there's a mouse in the trap" and my housemate Wyatt went in with rubber gloves, pronounced it dead, and threw the whole thing in a bag and took it out to the dumpster. Apparently it was a gory death, there's even a drop of blood on the floor. So one mouse dead, possibly more to go, and we're still waiting for the exterminator.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD  Latest Book... rereading Joel Osteen, It's Your Time  it's positive and uplifting

DQOTD  Fav Country in Epcot... Germany-the kids always love the trains, pretzels and chocolate    Mexico-the rest inside,the ride,looks lie a small village    Japan-the shop with earls,origami,toys,Teppan Edo, candy lady...
My family has always loved it there, even when the kids were young.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Last read-for-intelligence book I read was _Nobody Nowhere _by Donna Williams (I think that's the name). Now I am just reading the Friday Freebies on my Nook, they are usually stupid and I archive them before finishing the book. Although _Carved in Bone _was the last one I read and I liked it all right. About a forensic scientist in the south. Gretchen, I also love Stephanie Plum. Just pick them up at the library and I don't think they have the latest one yet.

QOTD: I don't think I have a favorite country. Although we love WS it never seems like we spend enough time there. Last trip we really focused on the streetsmophere so saw tons of great performances. (Thanks Steve Soares--did I get the name right?!) I had also thought about getting a pearl from Japan, and we were there, but once again not enough time! 

So this morning, I got up to say good luck to DS1 as he headed off to take the SAT. Then I went back to bed and woke up at 10 o'clock!  How did that happen? DH also woke up and I told him, "It's 10. I'm supposed to be at Costco right now after a run and a shower!"

Yesterday I picked some apples from our tree. I had a box on the ground and as I placed the first couple in, the dog trots on over, sticks his head in the box, and takes one out. Munch Munch Gulp I was laughing as I scolded him. He came over again but only picked up the ones on the ground.

Have a super weekend!


----------



## jillbur

It's a chilly, rainy day in Pittsburgh for my friend's wedding  

I didn't get out to exercise this morning but am determined to hit the gym in the hotel tomorrow morning as long as I get a good sleep after the wedding festivities!

If it's not raining I may take a jog in Point State Park and check out the city a little more before heading back home to reality!

QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?

The last book I read was The Help. I loved it. I have a pile of books stacking up and need to find more time to read.

QOTD Disney: Favorite country?

I don't think I have a favorite country. We love them all! I especially love all the different drinks and desserts   Hey, it's vacation!


Hope everyone else in the northeast stays warm! This weather is just ridiculous!  Happy Saturday!

Jill


----------



## JacksLilWench

bellebookworm9 said:


> Hello! I am going to be your coach for this week! First off, some reminders:
> 
> PM your weight to Sue (dvccruiser)
> PM your Healthy Habits Points to CC (cclovesdis)
> PM you WIN measurements to Sacha (satorifound)
> 
> QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?
> 
> Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?




I wish I had an exercise playlist, haha.  I walk with a friend of mine, and we talk while we walk.  She does most of the talking, and fortunately we're able to really book it while we walk.  My other favorite form of exercise is dancing, and there's usually an AWESOME playlist for that, haha!

When we check into the hotel, this time around we ate and went straight to the parks...bad idea.  We were exhausted for the next three days!  From now on, we plan on checking in and playing by the pool or walking around DTD.



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?




The last book I read was called  "Jackie Ethel Joan: The Women of Camelot"  It was really good!  It was all about the Kennedy wives and their personal struggles within their marriages and personal lives.  It really gives light to a lot of what was happening in pop culture at the time.  And I loooove me some history books!

Hmmm, my favorite WS country...I would probably have to say France.  Something about it always draws me in!


----------



## lovehoney

Nice,  sunny and cool day here.  Started in the mid 50's and should only be 86 for the high.  So much better than the 97 we had 2 days ago!  I did my 3 mile walk, while I watched the sun come up.  

I had a pretty bad week food wise and that was discouraging.  After my walk this morning I feel ready to tackle a new week! 

QOTD:  I am currently reading The Murder of King Tut: The Plot to Kill the Child King - A Nonfiction Thriller by James Patterson.  It's not great but a King Tut exhibit is opening here in 2 weeks and I want to be prepared.

QOTD:  "It's a toss up between England and Japan.  I love them both!


----------



## ougrad86

bellebookworm9 said:


> GOOOOOOD MORNING!!
> 
> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> One week from today, we'll be at Epcot for the Food & Wine Festival! We plan to spend a little bit of time in Future World and then most of the afternoon in World Showcase. We'll take an afternoon break and come back for dinner at Sunshine Seasons and more time in Future World.
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?
> 
> I'll be back later with my own answers and replies.



A bit embarrassing.  The last book I read was The Throne of Fire by Rick Riordan.  It is actually a book series for young readers.  I tend to pick them up since my son reads them.  But before that I read a book about mathematics that started out interesting but had me asking my son questions before I was done.  I have been plowing through a bunch of books as best I can - have not bought any new one since our Borders closed , but am trying to read the ones I bought in the last days.

In Epcot, toss up between Germany and Norway.  I am of Germany ancestry and we lived there for a couple years when we first got married.  DH is of Norwegian ancestry.  He was quite upset when they took down the ship!  We have ate at both places and I liked Germany, Norway was just OK, but I was not feeling too good that day.  Have not tried the school bread everyone raves about though - it looks way too rich.  I like the shopping at Japan, China and the UK though!  And we do like eating at the Rose and Crown.
Hard to choose just one thing!


----------



## tigger813

Of course, only time for skimming:

Currently reading Mockingjay! Not sure what to read next.

Favorite World Showcase Country: I don't know if I have a favorite! I love the drinks in Mexico and France and UK. I love the movie in China and Canada. I love the ride in Norway. Kids love to eat in American Adventure  and we love the Voices of Liberty.

Been not so good today. Had nachos for a snack. Just finished my 2nd drink. Brian made haddock for supper with fries. We're watching the first Percy Jackson movie all together. 

We have church in the morning followed by another soccer game. Ash's team is now 3-0. Another shut out today with no shots on goal. We're probably going to have Chinese food tomorrow for supper while watching the Patriots game. Gearing up for another busy week. Hoping to do a corn maze on Saturday  and then Brian leaves Sunday morning for Orlando.

My client from work who started on the Herbalife products had her first weigh in today and lost 5 pounds in 6 days! She was so excited. PM me if you are interested in checking out ichange which is a free site similar to fitnesspal.com. I have been using it for 25 days and loving it. Hoping to get up and take a walk before church  in the morning or hop on the elliptical. I didn't do exercise at all today. I'm just enjoying time with the family. We love cooking together! Gotta start planning out the next few weeks for when Brian is away and then when I am gone. 

Time to just cuddle with Izzie! I hope to not fall asleep early tonight!

TTFN


----------



## SettinSail

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?



The last book I read was Betty White's book If You Ask Me...

I'm reading the latest Janet Evanovich book now.  I mentioned to my boss that I was on the waiting list still at the library for it and she loaned me her copy

I like England with the cute miniature train and the double decker bus. (do they still have that?)  I can't really remember what is in each country other than a restaurant and souvenir shop

Had a good day.  Lunch with my Mom and my one sister who is still spealng to me.  Went shopping and got a black cocktail dress to wear to a fancy wedding next weekend   Also got 2 pairs of Clark shoes for $100   I can only wear certain kinds of shoes and love my Clarks.  Also got some new underwear. 

Grocery shopping and got all the ingredients to make chilli and some soups but ran out of time to do any cooking so will do that tomorrow.  Supper was kind of a disaster as we tried to cook flounder on the GF grill.  It completely fell apart so we mixed it in chunks into rice and a bag of frozen veggies and ate it that way.  It was um, okay.  The tillapia did much better on the GF.
We'll have to bake the flounder next time.

We are getting ready to watch the UNC-ECU game here.  That's pretty much it for out Anniversay Day.  We don't normally do too much to celebrate because we are so cheap   DH did give me a cute card and I forgot to give him one


----------



## satorifound

Last chance to get your WIN measurements in for this period

I have started tabulating percentages but I wanted to give everyone one last chance to get them in.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## kollerbear

Hi all-- I've been totally MIA this week, and I will go back later tonight and catch up reading all of the posts! I just figured that posting something right now while I'm waiting for dinner will make me more accountable later!!

Last Sun. and Mon. I made two decisions that will have a big impact on this challenge, and I've been trying to catch up, at least, with Decision #1.

*Decision #1: *My DBF and I decided on Sunday that we want to go at least mostly *vegan*. At the time, I knew it would be tricky, but I've done a TON of research this week and have discovered that going vegan will be a LOT more difficult than going vegetarian was, for a variety of reasons. Mostly, it seems that in order to get enough protein and nutrients, the majority of our calories will have to be from whole foods, not only cutting down on sugar and refined carbs but seriously cutting down on them, switching some oils for nut-based sauces, etc. Things I'd never though about before. It is totally going to change the way that we cook, and I have to learn a lot of new techniques and things to make sure we're getting enough protein, calcium, iron, iodine, etc. etc... some things I probably should have been more cognizant of as a vegetarian, too. But I'm REALLY excited. It will force me to eat much more healthfully, just as a matter of course. Has anyone here been vegan and can offer any words of wisdom or favorite recipes? I have to say, one of the things we are most nervous about is "veggies on a plate" syndrome, which is something that we run across a lot in vegetarian recipes--that is recipes that just throw every conceivable vegetable in there without thinking about whether they taste good together, are texturally complementary, etc.. While we like variety, we'd rather eat more of 2-4 vegetables per meal that are really delicious than 7-8 veggies that just kind of taste like we poured the crisper drawer on our plate. So we're trying to find good recipes that show some restraint (we don't like to spend an hour cutting up veggies before we start cooking), are super flavorful, and really high in protein and nutrients. 
Oh--and we made the Cuban Rice and Cilantro Lime Rice from Skinny Taste the other night--wow, best vegetarian rice and beans I have had. So good.

*Decision #2:* I was working on my biography for the fellowship I got, and I realized my hobbies (which they'd asked us to include) were a little lame... so I put "aspiring runner" on there, and then thought, well, duh, most people can run, even for 10 seconds, you don't need to ASPIRE to run. So to look impressive I put *"training for my 3rd half marathon" *on there. UGH. TALK ABOUT BEING ACCOUNTABLE. Hahahha. So when I meet people at the beginning of Nov., I will have needed to pick out a race, and will need to be training!! Haven't run in yeah... about 10 months. SOOOO.... I gotta start!  Yayya!

Anyway, I am going to go and eat dinner now, but I will be back to say hello to individual people and such and respond to some of the QOTDs.

Thanks for listening!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?
> 
> I rotate my music to keep it interesting. My latest additions are "Got to Get You Into My Life" - The Beatles, "Dancing Queen" - Glee, Womanizer - Britney Spears, "Tonight I'm Lovin' You" - Enrique Iglesias, and "I'll Fall in Love Again" - Sammy Hagar.
> 
> Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?
> 
> Well, I usually arrive for a race, so I run off to the Expo and get my goodies! Then I explore my hotel, and Downtown Disney if I'm not too tired.
> 
> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> The last book I finished was The Believing Brain by Michael Shermer. Right now I'm reading The President and the Assassin by Scott Miller. Since I know that left most of you wondering, the president in question was William McKinley, and the assassin was Leon Czolgosz, and the year was 1901. I get most of my "intelligent" reading ideas from "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report". I am a history geek, and it comes out in my reading selections.
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why? [/COLOR]



I don't think I have a favorite World Showcase country, I really enjoy visiting most of them. I've recently become partial to the caramel in Germany, and I like the chocolate mousse in France. My favorite "country" ride is in Norway, and I like the Welsh Dragons in the U.K. I just realized most of my favorites in the countries include food or drink 

I just had a heck of a week at work, and I've been reading but literally not had a moment to post. I've been working 10 hour days, and then trying to keep things running at home before I collapse each night. Anyway, it's going to be better after this week, and I can't wait to get back to feeling like I can work on me -- not to mention the fun I have chatting with everyone!

*Tracey* -- We're having chili tomorrow. It's all ready to go in the crockpot. I'll be enjoying it at half time. Go Patriots! 

*Jill* -- I loved The Help! I haven't seen the movie, I'm going to Netflix it when it comes out. 

*Nancy* -- Thank you for the fabulous job you did coaching! I only answered one or two in the forum, but I thought about each one and found them to be very helpful. 

*Gretchen* -- Thank you for being our coach this week! I am enjoying all the fun questions, I can't wait go back and read everyone's suggestions for music, I'm always looking for new workout songs! 

I'm going to take my book and head to bed. I'm Tivoing the Dr. Who season finale because my ds was rotten earlier and he lost his tv privileges, and I'm such a sap I'm going to wait for him to watch it. 

Everyone have a wonderful night, and Happy October -- It's a new month, who's going to wait for the Great Pumpkin?! 

Maria


----------



## my3princes

We survived the party!!!  All went well and there was tons of leftover food which I sent home with guest (yeah me).  Now we're watching jeff Dunham and chillin'


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> Sorry I didn't post today! Felt like crap all day! My stomach hurt and I got sick once. Didn't really eat much today and am still feeling bloated and have a headache. I stayed home and laid on the couch and watched almost a whole season of Lark Rise to Candleford. Got one more disk and then Season 4 to watch. I got in a nap for awhile. Hoping to feel better tomorrow as I do have a client at noon. We have two soccer games on Saturday and Ash has a make up game on Sunday. We will go to church and then come home, eat lunch, and go to the game.
> 
> Back to watching Big Bang Theory! We're a few minutes behind!



Hi Tracey, 
Hope you're feeling better. I love the Big Bang Theory 



bellebookworm9 said:


> At the moment I really like "Moves Like Jagger" by Maroon 5 ft. Christina Aguilera



Ha! I just downloaded that song to my ipod last night before my run 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*-Thanks for being our weightkeeper, and nice job on the running, but rest is important too, especially if you're feeling sore.    We are going to do a 5k in wakefield on Thanksgiving morning if you're interested.  Michael and I did it last year with some friends.  It's called the Earn your TUrkey 5k.  Check it out if you'll be around.  It was such a fun way to start the day.



Hi Kathy,
Thanks for the invite, but we'll be at the in-laws in NH. I have tax season every year, so we do Easter here with my mom and Thanksgiving up there since we go for the weekend. 

We went to the Fair today in the not so great weather. But, with bad weather comes smaller crowds which was nice 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* wow that's a lot of running!  Don't forget those rest days, too.  Those rest days are when your muscle rebuilds and you get stronger.
> 
> The Aulani thing is in the planning stages now.  If we go it would be in June after school gets out which puts our booking window in November.  From what I've read on the DVC boards availability isn't a problem now, even at 7 months.  I love to live vicariously through other people's vacations, too.



Okay, I will be crossing my fingers for you in November. You got me thinking so I checked out the points. They're not too bad, but I'd want a good view so then it gets pricey with the points. It might be a bank/borrow plan some year when we go. DS is wayyyy to young for a flight that long. The poor boy threw up on our flight to Orlando so I can only imagine 



pjlla said:


> Happy "still dark o'clock" friends!  DD actually got a RIDE to swim this morning.  I still had to drive her to the meeting spot (about 15 minutes from home) at 5am, but I did NOT have to go all the way to the Y and be social with other parents before the crack of dawn!



Ugh, this morning DS woke up a little before 6 and I could have sworn that it was like 3 AM it was so dark out 



Hi everyone, just a little reminder to keep those weights coming. This is the 3rd week of weigh-ins, so I'd hate to take people off the list for missing 3 weeks in a row already


----------



## buzz5985

bellebookworm9 said:


> GOOOOOOD MORNING!!
> 
> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> One week from today, we'll be at Epcot for the Food & Wine Festival! We plan to spend a little bit of time in Future World and then most of the afternoon in World Showcase. We'll take an afternoon break and come back for dinner at Sunshine Seasons and more time in Future World.
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?
> 
> I'll be back later with my own answers and replies.



The last book I enjoyed reading - was Water for Elephants.  I just finished reading Cutting for Stone - it was torture to get through and would not recommend it.   We listened to a teen series on our ride to WDW this past summer - the Hunger Game, Catching Fire and Mockingjay.  I can highly recommend that series.  It was on DS 9th grade summer reading list.  

My favorite country - would probably be England.  We love to eat outdoors at the Rose & Crown, or have a beer and watch Illuminations.  Love the entertainment and the shops.  Years ago I would have said Germany - but that was before they turned it into a buffet for dining.  Love the stores there.  



lovetoscrap said:


> I keep forgetting I wanted to share on here a website that I have been using to try to get more organized and keep my family organized too.  It is www.cozi.com .  I am using the Flylady version (where I heard about it).  It is pretty cool!  I have been experimenting with different Ipod apps for calendar, grocery list, to do list, menu planning and all that other stuff I need to keep track of.  This has been great!
> 
> It is online but there is an Ipod app that you can use offline like when you are shopping.  I am a little wary of the fact that it is online in cyberspace but I am not putting much in the way of personally identifiable information on it--no last name, no specific locations.  Because it is online anyone in the family and log in from their computer like at work and see the calendar, grocery list, to do list etc and add to it.  It is working great for the kids.  I have a To Do list set up as MENU and list my meals for the week.  I think that if I put a specific date on them it would put it on the calendar but I haven't tried that yet.  You can set up multiple shopping lists like one for the Grocery Store, one for Costco, one for Target, one for the drug store etc...
> 
> You can make a list of online recipes you want to try by pasting the link on a list and it will make a clickable link so it is easy to go back and find it.  There is also a Journal feature which you could use to track your foods if you want.
> 
> There are a lot of other cool features-- like you can integrate the Flylady tasks into it so they are automatically on your calendar, make reoccurring appointments, send reminders to your email or your phone and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> I tried a lot of things but couldn't find anything that I like that works and automatically syncs between my computer and my Ipod, this one is great!  It is really ALL the features I have been looking for in one place.  And I love that the kids can put the app on their Ipods (we all have touches) and have our schedule when they are away from home if they want to make plans.
> 
> This has been my unpaid endorsement of the day!!!



I use Cozi!!!  Its great.  What's even better is I was able to import the school districts calendar into it, the Scout calendar too.  Love the text messages as reminders of appointments.  I will have to look into the Flylady version.


Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

glss1/2fll said:


> Although _Carved in Bone _was the last one I read and I liked it all right. About a forensic scientist in the south.
> 
> QOTD: I don't think I have a favorite country. Although we love WS it never seems like we spend enough time there. Last trip we really focused on the streetsmophere so saw tons of great performances. (Thanks Steve Soares--did I get the name right?!) I had also thought about getting a pearl from Japan, and we were there, but once again not enough time!
> 
> Yesterday I picked some apples from our tree. I had a box on the ground and as I placed the first couple in, the dog trots on over, sticks his head in the box, and takes one out. Munch Munch Gulp I was laughing as I scolded him. He came over again but only picked up the ones on the ground.



Carved in Bone sounds interesting, I recommended it to my friend that loves the show Bones. I did the Pick a Pearl at Downtown Disney, it didn't take too long and I had bought the necklace setting for it on ebay, so didn't have to wait for that. Your dog sounds like mine-he'll eat anything and everything!



jillbur said:


> The last book I read was The Help. I loved it. I have a pile of books stacking up and need to find more time to read.



I want to see The Help, and I think I'll add the book to my list of things to read. Going to request it from the library now!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hmmm, my favorite WS country...I would probably have to say France.  Something about it always draws me in!



I absolutely love the soundtrack to the movie there! Part of it is drawn from the Aquarium movement of a famous suite called "Carnival of the Animals", which is also what the theme for "The West Wing" from Beauty and the Beast is based on as well. 



ougrad86 said:


> A bit embarrassing.  The last book I read was The Throne of Fire by Rick Riordan.  It is actually a book series for young readers.



Don't worry, I read "teen" books all the time, and my favorite series is still Harry Potter. 



kollerbear said:


> *Decision #1: *My DBF and I decided on Sunday that we want to go at least mostly *vegan*.



One of my suitemates last year is vegan. She had several cookbooks and cooked all the time. She would let me sample stuff occasionally and it was really yummy! I'll ask her about some of the cookbooks.



buzz5985 said:


> The last book I enjoyed reading - was Water for Elephants. We listened to a teen series on our ride to WDW this past summer - the Hunger Game, Catching Fire and Mockingjay.  I can highly recommend that series.



I also want to read/see Water for Elephants. I just went to request that from the library also and it seems the system is down at the moment. I've heard a lot of good recommendations for the Hunger Games series, but I don't know if it's something I'd like to read.

*****************
Today was a bad day with eating. I did go to Yoga and I did track everything, plus I did most of the Healthy Habits for the day as well. I had a friend come over earlier and we kind of watched Bride Wars with Anne Hathaway and Kate Hudson-it was really dumb. Then we went to another friend's house and watched a stand up comedian on NetFlix-Gabriel Iglesias. He was quite funny and had a joke about Splash Mountain that will make me forever change the way I view that ride!


----------



## bellebookworm9

QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family? 

One week from today we will hopefully be sleeping!  Actually, we'll be spending a second day at Epcot for more Food & Wine Festival, and we'll be watching IllumiNations for the third night in a row. 

DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event. 

Mine is obviously IllumiNations. It never gets old. I also really like SpectroMagic, Wishes, and World of Color. I've never seen WoC in person, but I watch it on YouTube and just stare in awe for 30 minutes, and I really like the soundtrack. The Holiday Wishes soundstrack is also pretty awesome, as is the soundtrack for Remember...Dreams Come True because a)It's narrated by Julie Andrews who has one of the most soothing voices ever, b)"Shenandoah" is worked in, which is one of my favorite instrumental songs and c)it features vignettes from a ton of Disneyland rides.


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 


Lots to do today.  I need to go to church and then grocery shopping.  I need to plan dinner for tonight.  Most of the rest of the week is in my freezer.  I still have some chili that I made a couple of weeks ago in my crockpot.  I also have meatballs and sausage in there, some chicken breasts and pork chops.  Now I just have to add the rest of the stuff to the stuff in the freezer.  I also have to go with a friend to the yarn store to get somethings to make crocheted frisbees for our kids for Christmas presents.  

Dh and I were just getting ready to go to a big local produce place near us when a friend called and asked us for dinner.  We usually do pot luck so she had a main course so I told her I would bring a salad and dessert.  So it was perfect that we were just getting ready to go out ot this place since it has a bakery, all sorts of prepared stuff and lots of fruits and veggies.  We got a couple of pies to bring, some nachos and salsa and then apples and veggies.  They had small honey crisp apples so I got a bag.

I had two small pieces of pie at dinner last night.  We had gotten a pumpkin and a blueberry.  I loved the pumpkin but did not like the blueberry because I think it was too sweet.  I will send the rest of the blueberry to school with dh tomorrow.  I have no desire to eat it which is a big change for me.  

QOTD to answer.  

Last book.  I have not picked up my nook in about a week which is strange.  I am such a big reader that I could not remember the last book I read until I really thought about it.  The last one was Patty Lupone's bio.  The school I work with did Evita a few years ago and what Patty went through was very much like what our star went through.  I now have to drop it off so that girl's mom could read it. 

I am also a Janet Evanovich fan.  I remember picking up #6 and starting to read and saying I need to start at the beginning or else I will never understand anything.  I went and got #1 and starting reading.  If anyone was going anywhere near the bookstore I would give them money to get the next one.  I have read everyone of the One for the Money Series.  Her latest comes out in Nov which is a change for her.  The first movie comes out in Jan.  Debbie Reynolds plays Grandma Mazur.  I think it is perfect casting.  

I don't have a favorite county.  I love the movie in Canada, the performance in America, the rides in Mexico and Norway and the resturant in Japan.

I just had a fun dinner with another couple last night.  About once a month she will call and we will do a pot luck dinner, go hot tubbing  and maybe talk about crocheting and knitting. 


I love the Main Street Electrical Parade and am hoping it is still playing when we are there next summer.  I also light the Electrical Water Pageant.  

Off to get dressed for church

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Maria- We decided to pick up some Chinese food from Karma in Westford after the soccer game. I'll probably make some spicy chicken dip for later too. 

Having a pretty good weekend. Only up .2 so far. Hoping to not blow it today with the Chinese food. Gotta pick up a few groceries today too. I'll probably grab those while waiting for the Chinese food.

Probably do some cleaning this afternoon while watching the Patriots game. I also need to make our menu for the week. I will have to do some major shopping on Wednesday morning as we are getting low on lots of stuff. 

Time to finish getting ready for church!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

bellebookworm9 said:


> GOOOOOOD MORNING!!
> 
> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?


Manhunt by Janet Evanowich.  I want to read the Stephanie Plum series so many of you have recommended, but they didn't have the first book as the second hand book store, so I bought this one instead.  Right now I'm reading The Time travelres Wife, and really like it.  I am usually a vacation reader, and normally don't read all the time, but since school started ds and I end the day from 8-830 laying on my bed reading our books, so I've made the time to read, and often he'll go to bed and I'll continue reading.  


bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?
> 
> I'll be back later with my own answers and replies.


I'd say Mexico and Norway, we love the boat rides, and I love the margarita stand, where we'll often stop and then meander through WS and the kids might do a Kim Possible mission. 



kollerbear said:


> I was working on my biography for the fellowship I got, and I realized my hobbies (which they'd asked us to include) were a little lame... so I put "aspiring runner" on there, and then thought, well, duh, most people can run, even for 10 seconds, you don't need to ASPIRE to run. So to look impressive I put *"training for my 3rd half marathon" *on there. UGH. TALK ABOUT BEING ACCOUNTABLE. Hahahha. So when I meet people at the beginning of Nov., I will have needed to pick out a race, and will need to be training!! Haven't run in yeah... about 10 months. SOOOO.... I gotta start!  Yayya!!!


It is great to get it out there, and more motivation to start that training.  Will it be a disney race?  Good luck with the vegan, i'm sure you'll do great, with your wonderful meal planning and menus you've posted before.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family?


We don't do anything like this, but it's a great idea.  We tend to get together more with people in the summer for bbqs, with school and sports, there's not as much time.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> [One week from today we will hopefully be sleeping!  Actually, we'll be spending a second day at Epcot for more Food & Wine Festival, and we'll be watching IllumiNations for the third night in a row.
> 
> DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.


I just love Wishes, and it's the show we've seen most often too.  Fantasmic is amazing, but we have only seen it once, and hate that  you need to plan and get there so early. 

Good morning!  Back from football, and am going to go for a run/walk with a friend in about an hour.  We may go to the fair later today, weather depending.  I'll have to look at the forecast and then decide, so a run will help with whatever I eat at the fair.  

Enjoy your sunday!!


----------



## kollerbear

Gosh!! Finally caught up! Whew.



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh hey, did you say you live in queens? i meant to ask you earlier but forgot. duh. my hubby is from queens - woodhaven. we lived in middle village for a while before we got married (livin' in sin baby!) and bought the house in the bx. was just on your side of the whitestone bridge today at the mets game



Hey! Yes, my BF and I are similarly living in sin! We live in Jackson Heights. I LOVE the neighborhood, but really miss having any kind of green space or park nearby in the immediate area. It's makes me really claustrophobic! Glad you came out for the Mets game-- it makes sense that you're Mets fans instead of Yankees fans b/c your hubby is from Queens! We're still relatively new to Queens, so any recommendations of things to do and places to eat or hang out are always appreciated, if you guys can think of anything!

And thanks so much for coaching-- I was MIA this week, but I was following along and really appreciated your thoughtful questions and the replies!



SettinSail said:


> So, NYC ladies please send me any tips or ideas for fun things to do.



You've already gotten some great recommendations, but I would second the recommendation for the Natural History Museum-- it's really unique and fun. I especially love the dinosaur exhibit. And it is RIGHT on Central Park, so you can spend only a bit of time there and go out and explore when you're done. I also would suggest visiting Ellis Island if it's open-- I couldn't find any information about the Statue of Liberty closure on the website, so I imagine it might be? The boat out to Ellis Island usually is shared with the Statue of Liberty, so you get a good view of the Statue of Liberty, Lower Manhattan, and the site itself is incredibly special and might tie in with things that your kids have learned in school. If you do go, consider taking the tour of the Ferry Building with Save Ellis Island-- it's not open to the general public, the only way to get in is on the guided tour. They have an exhibit set up about the unrestored South Side of Ellis Island, where the hospital was. It's a really well-done national heritage site.



mikamah said:


> I did my half marathon yesterday, and surprised myself by doing better than I expected.  I finished just under my time from the only other half I did in disney...
> 
> I do know that anything is possible, as long as you set your mind to it, and put your heart into it, you can do it.





mikamah said:


> It is great to get it out there, and more motivation to start that training.  Will it be a disney race?  Good luck with the vegan, i'm sure you'll do great, with your wonderful meal planning and menus you've posted before.



Thanks for the encouragement, and CONGRATULATIONS on finishing your half, and for finishing it faster than your last! Unexpected PB! Haha. Do you have a next race planned? For myself, I would love for it to be a Disney race, but I don't think we'd be able to afford that next year and there are good races in the New York City area, so probably not. I'm thinking about the Manhattan half marathon in Central Park in January-- New York Road Runners does a half marathon series in each borough of the city throughout the year, and it's nice to be able to train on the exact path you'll be running (the Central Park loop). My first 1/2 was about a year ago in Central Park, and I loved it. They also organize nicely, with frequent water/Gatorade/gel stations and a clock at every mile. I remember when I ran my second 1/2 in New Haven, which was a much more professionally organized ING race, I just assumed I'd see a clock every mile, and when I didn't it really threw me off! BUT one day I hope I'll get to run WDW as my first marathon! That's the whole reason I got into running last year, and even though it didn't happen exactly as planned, I hope it'll happen, maybe in 2013. Just remembering what you said--if you set your mind to it and put your heart into it, you can do it!



SettinSail said:


> On a self-congratulatory note - we participated (and finished) a 10K (6.2M) yesterday as part of the Omaha Marathon!  Neither one of us has ever done a race before and the most I've ever done at the gym was a little over 5M - and that was on the elliptical NOT the treadmill.  My goal was to finish and I did it!



So impressed-- congrats on your first race!!! Do you have another one planned?




dvccruiser76 said:


> Why is it that I'm planned, but can't book yet? There must be other crazy Disney planners out there  Anyone, anyone?



Guilty! Part of my motivation is planning a trip for my DBF if I get this weight off and keep it off-- but since we have to save for it and since I want to wait until the Fantasyland expansion is done, we're planning for uh... Fall 2013? And yeah, I have most of it planned already... (Which I know is impossible b/c things change, but uhhh.... yeah. It's sad. He thinks I'm GOOFY. Hahah. Get it?  Ohhh geez. I need more sleep.)



pjlla said:


> Once again I am TOTALLY under the gun for time today.  I am supposed to have part of a "100 reasons we love you" scrapbook done for my DMIL's birthday..... which I kept thinking was another week away!!!    I had a freak out last night when I realized it needed to be done this Sunday!



Wow, what incredibly sweet thing to do. I know you said you were worried about it not being good enough, but I'm sure that it will be so sweet and so appreciated. I haven't seen any updates about it for the past couple of days, I don't think? So I hope you were busy and able to get something done for her. What a tight turn-around, I'm very impressed! Would love to hear how it went.



lovetoscrap said:


> I keep forgetting I wanted to share on here a website that I have been using to try to get more organized and keep my family organized too.  It is www.cozi.com .  I am using the Flylady version (where I heard about it).  It is pretty cool!  I have been experimenting with different Ipod apps for calendar, grocery list, to do list, menu planning and all that other stuff I need to keep track of.  This has been great!



Thanks for the site--I will check it out! My menu planning and shopping lists have gotten a little extreme lately, and I've always felt there MUST be a better way-- I hope this site fits the bill!!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> GOOOOOOD MORNING!!
> 
> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?




The last book I read was called Factory Girls, about the migration in China from villages to factory cities. It was very good and I learned a TON about contemporary Chinese culture. I love book recommendations and the Queens library! We also were given a collection of National Geographics that goes back to the 1970s through to last month's issue.  We got a dedicated bookshelf for it from IKEA and I've started chipping away at that!!! Love them!

I was wondering if anyone else uses Goodreads.com? It's a site where you can write up the books you've read and are reading and write comments and rate them and get recommendations from friends and the site. I love that site and would love to follow with anyone else who uses it! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?




I love Morocco! I just think the artistry of the mosaics there is breathtaking. It takes my breath away every time.



bellebookworm9 said:


> One of my suitemates last year is vegan. She had several cookbooks and cooked all the time. She would let me sample stuff occasionally and it was really yummy! I'll ask her about some of the cookbooks.




Thank you! I'd love to hear what cookbooks she used.

I also wanted to thank *zoesmama03* for posting that site Chocolate Covered Katie with the vegan desserts, but I think I lost the quote link! I'm definitely going to be using this site! I discovered Skinny Taste here, too, and have already made 4 delicious recipes from the site in only a week and a half. Thanks for these great references!


----------



## JacksLilWench

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family?
> 
> DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.




Ugh, I wish we did a Sunday Dinner!  My family is not very close since my parents divorced, so we never really got a chance to institute traditions like that.  I am in the process of making new friends right now though, and hopefully soon I can start something like that with all of them!

My favorite night time show is without a doubt Wishes.  Always makes me cry!  This time around, AAA offered a preferred viewing location if you booked your vacation with them.  It was so worth it!  We walked right up to the location (the little forecourt in front of The Plaza Restaurant) about 20 minutes before it started...and got some dirty looks from people! 

I will have to really pay attention to the music in the movie in France next time I go...because I just can't remember it at all!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Happy Sunday.

My living room is finally painted!   It is so nice to have another room done in the house.  Now I just need to strip wallpaper from all 3 bathrooms  and figure out colors for those and for my hall/stairways.

Anyone have good design taste?  I am thinking about going totally wild in my downstairs bathroom and painting it purple!  I am pretty conservative most of the time, my couches are dark burgundy/blue/green and I painted a light tanish color.  My kitchen is a dark golden yellow and my dining room is a muted green--all very conservative and tasteful.  Even my Disney bedroom is done in in taupe and burgundy and is more classic than whimsical.   But my downstairs bathroom is set off from the rest of the house through the laundry room and I have a quilted wall hanging of liliacs in all different shades of purple with dark green accents and border that was given to me that doesn't fit anywhere in my house.  I am thinking of doing the bathroom around that and hanging it in there-- thus giving me one room to be fun and wild in!  I would get purple towels and a purple shower curtain.  But my question is do I paint the room with a dark purple or a midtone?  The wall hanging is mostly dark but with the green border it would look fine on a dark wall.  The room is very small--toilet, sink and small shower with not enough room to change your mind while standing in there, and not actually much wall space.  We have dark wood trim and cabinets that I will not paint and the fixtures are like a bone color.  I have seen dark colored bathrooms that look great but usually they have white trim and fixtures.  There is one window so the room has a lot of light during the day.  I have absolutely no eye for design and can not envision how something will look.  Anyone have any advice?




bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family?
> 
> 
> 
> DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.




We don't have regular get togethers but when we go to my in laws my kids love to cook with Grandpa.  He and my husband are the primary cooks (thank goodness!) and they love cooking with the girls and have taught them so much.  So many nights one of my daughters will cook with DH supervising and they really love that.  We have dinner together as a family nearly every night.

FANTASMIC!  We absolutely love F! and it is our #1 not miss-- we will schedule our entire trip around being able to see it.  After that is Wishes.  I have the soundtrack to both of them and my girls and I love to listen to them.  

*kollerbear*  My cousin has been vegan for years.  I know she went to a nutritionist when she made the decision to get guidance on how to keep her diet balanced but that was before the ability to learn anything you want to know on the internet was available.  My kids still talk about how she made vegan cookies when we were visiting a few years ago and didn't tell them until they tried them and loved them!

About time for my nap.  My head is still so congested and it is still raining here.   Probably going to go see my allergist this week and see if there is anything else I can do.  I probably would be down another pound for this week if my head wasn't so full of stuff!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family?
> 
> No, no Sunday Dinner per se. We usually have something in the crock pot in the Autumn and eat it during Half Time of the 4:15 game. Today it's chili, I think next week will be leftovers since DH is running a half marathon and I will be freshly back from my trip, and neither of us will want to cook.
> 
> DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.
> 
> I think my favorite is Fantasmic. I enjoy all the characters along with the fireworks. I'm a sucker for all those princesses and their princes together



Getting my tasks done so I can enjoy the Pats game later. I'm pulling out all the Halloween decorations. I love decorating for holidays! 

Maria


----------



## ougrad86

bellebookworm9 said:


> Don't worry, I read "teen" books all the time, and my favorite series is still Harry Potter.



I love Harry Potter.  Myself and DH are probably more into it than DS, but his best friend is very into it.  We will be with them next April when we go to Universal.



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family?
> 
> DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.




We just do normal dinners, but a little different since we are all together.  During the week, DH work hours are late and often not home for supper, so at least on the weekends we can eat together.  Sometimes he will make it, sometimes I will, depending on how the mood strikes.

My favorite night time spectacular...haven't seen the one on the lake or the new (old) Electrical Parade.  I really enjoyed Spectro and Illuminations as well as Hallowishes, but the one that moves me everytime I see it is Wishes.  We were thinking of only spending half a day in MK next April since the crowds will be really high (used to low crowd periods), but am thinking of just finding a quiet (!) spot to chill out after eating and watch the parade and then catch Wishes.  Don't know if I can find a quite spot near the Hub though, which is the best place for the fireworks!  I found out I like to be nearby, the closer the better!


----------



## lisah0711

Quick post here.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family?
> 
> We usually do Sunday steak night or something in the crockpot.  We don't all sit down and eat together as much as we should.
> 
> DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.
> 
> Hmm, that is a tough one.  I have to say World of Color and Main Street Electrical Parade for Disneyland and Illuminations and the Water Pagent for WDW.



*LTS,* I'm no designer but my suggestion is to paint a good sized patch of the paint you are thinking about on the wall in the bathroom and then look at it for at least 24 hours -- through all light conditions and see how you like it.  I've seen lots of pretty dark colored bathrooms.  It sounds like it would be lovely.  Good luck!


----------



## momofdjc

QOTD 10/2:  Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family? 

We have Sunday dinner.  DH works second shift so he doesn't get to eat with us during the week.  The kids sports also make family dinners more dificult during the week.  We also have game night on Sunday nights after dinner.

DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event. 

Illuminations is my favorite.  We grab a few drinks and find a place to watch with the kids.  We wait until people are almost gone then we leave.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: No. We don't do anything like that. Several years ago a group of us from church got together and spent a wild afternoon in the church's kitchen prepping freezer meals to take home. It was wonderful. Then the church laid off the kitchen manager and that came to a grinding halt!

QOTD: Well, we're not picky and love everything, but Fantasmic is just wonderful. We missed it last trip because it had technical difficulties. A crushing blow for us!

ougrad--I read kid/teen books all the time--and I'm old. 

kathy--Yesterday I watched The Time Traveler's Wife on TV. It was soooo good! 

lts--go for it! We almost always have a purple room in our house. In this house in the family room we painted the lower 3/4 of the walls a lilac/lighter purple and the top 1/4 a dark purple. It was so cool. Then we bought a brown couch so changed the wall color to cream. so boring! Before we've had purple bathrooms and purple living rooms. I think Lisa's advice to get a sample up on the wall is a great idea.

shawn--fantastic job on the run!

------
Got up this morning and took DS2 to church so he could play his flute with the grown up group. DS1 went with members of his basketball team for a walk for diabetes. He had fun. DS2 played lovely. He's gone off to a friend's house for a few hours. DS1 is showered and relaxing before his senior pictures. I ran to Costco this morning before church (yes, we made DS2 be by himself the first service and we showed up for the last!). Picked up some salad and a pizza for dinner. Pepperoni isn't the healthiest, but my family will love it! I'll try to limit myself to just one piece and a huge salad! After dropping DS2 at church I came home and went for a run. Just a short one, since I had a lot to do before church, but I'm glad I did it!

Have a super week!


----------



## tigger813

i just want to cry right now! My dad called earlier and said that he and my mom are very upset that we are not planning something big for their 50th anniversary this year. I have tried to explain that it is not possible this year but we will do something when they are up next summer. I felt that they put the whole thing on my shoulders to solve. Their anniversary is the day after Thanksgiving which is the first obstacle. We can't go down as Brian's sister is here and we would never leave her for the holiday. Brian can't take any time off. He's already kind of taking off a week when I go down in two weeks. I probably won't see him most of the weekend before I go away as his company is moving that weekend. He has to handle all the stuff with the kids that week by himself. It's not an easy task with all their things going on. We can not afford plane tickets at Thanksgiving as they would be ridiculously priced! Ash is also in the middle school musical the following week.  He then made a comment about not having seen the kids this summer. My mom was not in any condition for my children to be around. She was in the hospital most of the summer. And with her mood somedays I didn't want my kids around her. I am taking another week off from work which I can not afford to go down and help them. I'm now worried that I will only hear about how disappointed they are in us for not doing anything. I am beside myself right now. I have my physical in the morning and know my blood pressure will probably be sky high! Before he had called I was looking at flights for them to come up for Christmas for 4-5 weeks. I would even take them to a Christmas Eve service that they like to attend at 11pm. Nothing satisfies my mother. There is ABSOLUTELY nothing I can do to change this situation. My brother pretty much refuses to go down. My sister has gone beyond what she can do. I just want to go to bed and cry right now. Ash is worried about me too. Brian got angry after I got off the phone with my dad as he CAN'T take any time off. I need a miracle right now!

Thanks for letting me vent! I just don't know what to do and this is going to make me miserable until after my trip! 

I love my parents but they are putting me in an impossible situation! And I am not looking forward to going down there and be treated like crap the whole time over something that is beyond my control! I hate ultimatums!

Sorry!


----------



## bellebookworm9

*Dona*, my mom has been reading Janet Evanovich for years. She was always saying how funny the books were but that I was too young for them. This summer she had #17 from the library so I read it, and she owns #16, so I read that too. I liked them because you don't *have* to read the ones before to make sense of things. I'm also excited for the movie to come out!

*Kathy*, I have both read and watched Time Traveler's Wife and I preferred the book a lot more. They're both still kind of confusing to me, and I can't actually think about the time travel too much because then I just get all mixed up in my head. 

*kollerbear*, I also think that Morocco is one of the prettiest countries. One of the cookbooks my suitemate used was called "500 Vegan Recipes". She got it from her boyfriend (he's also vegan) and I believe it's one that she uses the most.

*LTS*, I think the purple bathroom sounds like a great idea! Purple is my favorite color (my laptop, ipod, camera, two of my purses, my room at home, and my current toenail polish are all purple ). I agree that you should get a sample up to see how you like it. That's so nice that your girls get to cook with dad and grandpa!

*Linda*, glad your son's performance went well! How old is he if he's playing with the grown up group?

*Tracey*, sorry to hear about the stressful conversation with your parents. 

*****************
I just got back from the gym. Did 25 minutes on the elliptical and 3 reps on the ab machine. I was going to do some arm work, but just as I was about to go over to those machines two guys sat down at them and I didn't want to wait. 

It was my housemate Emily's turn to make dinner, but she needed a little assistance, so together we made Quiche Lorraine and Baklava, plus a salad. It was all very good. I did go over points again because I was snacking on other stuff while we were cooking. 

I started studying for my Sociolinguistics midterm today and did my laundry, but did not finalize any touring plans or start packing. Will have to do another batch of laundry on Wednesday, most likely. 

It's still raining here, but it's gross and cold too. Any time it wants to go away, that's fine with me! Tomorrow's my really long day, so I'm going to shower, do a teeny bit more studying and head to bed.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Tracey:    Please don't let your parents guilt you.  You are a grown up with your own family, responsibilities and life.  Just like our parents wouldn't let us have a pony when we were children because it wasn't practical, this is just not practical and you have to say no.  Don't let them make you miserable.  Have you ever been to the website Etiquette Hell? http://www.etiquettehell.com/smf/  There are some great strategies on there to help with these situations (and some great stories!).   First of all anytime they bring it up just repeat in a non emotional voice "I am afraid that won't be possible."  No discussion, no argument just be a broken record.  Then "pass the beandip" --  change the subject every time it comes up to something neutral.  

"We are very disappointed that you won't plan a big expensive celebration for us"
"I am afraid that won't be possible.  So how is the weather there, are you getting a lot of rain?"
"But we expect you to make us feel special"
"I am afraid that won't be possible.  Did you watch the *favorite sport team* game last night?  I couldn't believe that last pass."
"But you haven't spent enough time with us and we miss you and the kids."
"I am afraid that won't be possible.  Did you see last night's episode of *favorite TV show*.  I never would have guessed that he was the one that killed her."  

repeat ad nauseum

With my mother I did finally just put my foot down and tell her that discussion of *insert favorite nag here* was off limits and there would be no more discussing and I would hang up/leave if it was brought up.  The next time she brought it up on the phone I said "I am not discussing that.  Have to go now, Bye" and hung up.  Fortunately for me she has been much better but she was more of a nag and not as much with the guilt and oh woe is me.  That is much harder to deal with.    

And there is also my favorite dealing with a bad phone call trick-- knock a bunch of things on the floor or push a chair over-- loud crash and "OH GOSH, DD just fell/dropped a glass/ jumped off the roof and I need to go.  Talk to you next week!"


----------



## trinaweena

I've found i'm much better about being on plan on days when im working. Is it because my day is very much a routine without room for deviation? Or maybe because I have to pre plan everything ahead of time? Or because im always busy so i dont have time to stop and think that i want to be munching?  i think its a combination of all these things, but either way, im ususally very on plan mon-thurs, mostly on plan fri, NOT on plan sat and sun is hit or miss.  One thing I don't have time to do on sundays is excercise.  I work till 6 and by then the gym is closed and its dark and I usually need to come home and catch up on homework and such.  So sundays have become my rest days...but saturdays have to and i dont want that so im trying to fix that.

Yesterday was a pretty big milestone.  Well firday was i guess.  I actually fit into a pair of skinny jeans that i have not fit into in months.  I very much hate jeans because i am always so uncomfortable in them and think i look fat and terrible in them.  Friday I not only fir into a pair of jeans, but they were skinny jeans, they were not tight at all, i had no stomach pouring over the top, and i wore them all day long!  Saturday we went to American Eagle (my boyfriend works there) and i tried on all the styles of jeans and found the most comfortable pair of skinny jeans ever!  I also fit into jeggings which surprised me since they are so tight and form fitting but i couldnt afford them.  I have to say im really happy about this, and if i do say so myself i looked fantastic!

The downside to this was I felt so great about myself that I got too comfortable.  We went to two fairs this weekend and i was not good.  I cant change that though and i resolve to work harder next week.

Tonight I've been studying for my natural disasters exam and i did the rewview sheet but it seemed very easy so i dont know if i should do more.  i hate over studying because i dont like to fill my brain with stuff i dont need to know.  tomorrow i get out of work at 7 so i will go to the library till 9 when they close and then head to the gym for a short run.  i cant make excuses i need to do it.

i wanted to post my playlist for excercise but i cant find my typed up one and its quite big so i will do that later when i find it.  I will also answer the book QOTD which i believe was what have you read recently, i will answer with what im reading at the moment which include:
A Dance With Dragons (the last book in the Game of Thrones series) - highly recomend this series for any fantasy fans out there, it is one of the best ive ever read

Lies my teacher told me - this seemed really interresting but its having trouble catching me

Lost and philosophy - two of my favorite things

sex at dawn - very interesting, if not sometimes dry book about the history of..you guessed it!

and currently rereading the sherlock holmes books, and lord of the rings is on my agenda, since i reread that every year

i like to read 5-6 books at a time, i get bored and have to switch around frequently.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD- We eat probably 4/5 nights every wk the oter DH is working late.  My parents come by just about every day in the afternoon, sis on the weekend afternoon to let the dogs swim in the pool or run in the yard.  We had a family meal every 2 weeks or so for about 4 months this spring/summer due to birthdays and such.  I was the one doing all the shopping, cooking, cleaning...I had enough until I start again for the holidays.

DQOTD-Just like being in the parks late at night.  The later and emtier the more we like it.

Having a bit of an odd wk.  We had the A/C go out-was a quick fix only 2 days but still it was 83 in the house!  The bluray died- Dh is in the custum A/V bus so brought another one home.  The washer is shaking like crazy-need to call repair tomarrow.  And the worst...my TM is broken!  The belt or something is messed up-DH is going to get something to try an easy fix tomarrow.  If that fails, he'll try a replacement belt,he seems to think thats the trouble.  I am freaking out.  I rely on it.  I feel like I am going to gain weight if I can't go on.  I know I don't feel as good the days I am not on it, less energy and all.  I also don't feel like I get in the same kind of work out outside, maybe because it still feels to hot and humid for me?  I just don't go as fast.  Neighbors always want to chat. Ugh.
On a good note-I walked the outlet mall quite a bit and got some new t's for the boys at Oakly and ***********-what deals!


----------



## my3princes

I should already be heading to work.

Random QOTD:  Last book  a Hawaii travel guide

We do not always do a big Sunday meal, but sometimes we do

Favorite night time specatular  Fantasmic


I have a purple bathroom.  It is our masterbath and since I'm the only girl in the house I painted it purple (my favorite color) and decorated with Tinkerbell.  I love it!!!   I need to strip the main bath wallpaper and get that painted.  It's been on my list for months if not years.

Gotta run


----------



## tigger813

lovetoscrap said:


> Tracey:    Please don't let your parents guilt you.  You are a grown up with your own family, responsibilities and life.  Just like our parents wouldn't let us have a pony when we were children because it wasn't practical, this is just not practical and you have to say no.  Don't let them make you miserable.  Have you ever been to the website Etiquette Hell? http://www.etiquettehell.com/smf/  There are some great strategies on there to help with these situations (and some great stories!).   First of all anytime they bring it up just repeat in a non emotional voice "I am afraid that won't be possible."  No discussion, no argument just be a broken record.  Then "pass the beandip" --  change the subject every time it comes up to something neutral.
> 
> "We are very disappointed that you won't plan a big expensive celebration for us"
> "I am afraid that won't be possible.  So how is the weather there, are you getting a lot of rain?"
> "But we expect you to make us feel special"
> "I am afraid that won't be possible.  Did you watch the *favorite sport team* game last night?  I couldn't believe that last pass."
> "But you haven't spent enough time with us and we miss you and the kids."
> "I am afraid that won't be possible.  Did you see last night's episode of *favorite TV show*.  I never would have guessed that he was the one that killed her."
> 
> repeat ad nauseum
> 
> With my mother I did finally just put my foot down and tell her that discussion of *insert favorite nag here* was off limits and there would be no more discussing and I would hang up/leave if it was brought up.  The next time she brought it up on the phone I said "I am not discussing that.  Have to go now, Bye" and hung up.  Fortunately for me she has been much better but she was more of a nag and not as much with the guilt and oh woe is me.  That is much harder to deal with.
> 
> And there is also my favorite dealing with a bad phone call trick-- knock a bunch of things on the floor or push a chair over-- loud crash and "OH GOSH, DD just fell/dropped a glass/ jumped off the roof and I need to go.  Talk to you next week!"



Thanks, LTS! Unfortunately none of these will work with my mother. She's got my dad so worked up about it that's what's going to make it even more difficult. I am going to try getting them to come up for Christmas so they can be with the kids and let them know that I have Mondays ad Wednesdays that I will devote entirely to them. I will also have friends up while they are here. We didn't know how Mom would be feeling so we couldn't plan anything. We figured that they would want a party with all of their friends so we should wait until they are up here. She tires out easily. We want them to spend the day together. I may be able to get my brother to come down and visit if they come at Christmas though it won't be easy. I can't control him and I will tell my parents that I didn't appreciate the ultimatum that I was given yesterday! It can't happen when they may want it to and that is final!

I'm going to send my parents an email about Christmas with the prices and when they can come up and how long they can stay. I don't know about appointments for them so that's something they will have to let me know about. 

Gotta go get dressed for car pool duty. The other person involved in the car pool lost some of his custody rights so our schedule has all changed with that. Now I have to get Brian involved in it the week I am away. I kind of wish I were taking Izzie with me!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Today is my very long day, going from 8am-8:45pm with only a few breaks in between. 

QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?

One week from today we will be spending the morning at Stormalong Bay love, heading over the Wilderness Lodge for lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe, and then spending the late afternoon through midnight at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. I hear the party is super crowded lately due to the Fantasyland expansion taking up a lot of walking space, so:

What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion? 

Here's an article about it if you have no idea what I'm talking about. http://www.insidethemagic.net/2011/...ld-expansion-emerge-from-imagineer-interview/ 

I'll be back shortly with my own answers and replies!


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> I've found i'm much better about being on plan on days when im working. Is it because my day is very much a routine without room for deviation? Or maybe because I have to pre plan everything ahead of time? Or because im always busy so i dont have time to stop and think that i want to be munching?  i think its a combination of all these things, but either way, im ususally very on plan mon-thurs, mostly on plan fri, NOT on plan sat and sun is hit or miss. =
> 
> I actually fit into a pair of skinny jeans that i have not fit into in months.



I find that I am more on plan when I am busy and have pre-planned. If I've pre-planned and not busy, I don't find that I stay on plan as much. 

Great job on the skinny jeans!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> We had a family meal every 2 weeks or so for about 4 months this spring/summer due to birthdays and such.  I was the one doing all the shopping, cooking, cleaning...I had enough until I start again for the holidays.



Oh gosh, I can't imagine being the one to do everything for meals like that for such a long period of time! You deserve the break!



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?



I am most excited for the Beast's Castle with corresponding restaurants. Beauty and the Beast is obviously my favorite movie, and I feel it is way under-represented in the parks. Overall, I am least excited for the sheer amount of princess stuff that is being built. Don't get me wrong, I like princesses, but I feel that Fantasyland might possibly be shifting to draw in mostly girls.


----------



## yulilin3

bellebookworm9 said:


> Today is my very long day, going from 8am-8:45pm with only a few breaks in between.
> 
> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?
> 
> One week from today we will be spending the morning at Stormalong Bay love, heading over the Wilderness Lodge for lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe, and then spending the late afternoon through midnight at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. I hear the party is super crowded lately due to the Fantasyland expansion taking up a lot of walking space, so:
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?
> 
> Here's an article about it if you have no idea what I'm talking about. http://www.insidethemagic.net/2011/...ld-expansion-emerge-from-imagineer-interview/
> 
> I'll be back shortly with my own answers and replies!



QOTD: When I'm busy I usually don't get hungry so that's a plus for me, I'm more of a boredom eater. But when I know I will not be able to cook my own food or find anywhere healthy to eat, I always ack protein bars, nuts, granola, and I never, ever leave the house without a couple of bottles of water.
About the MK expansion I'm least excited for Ariel's Adventure, it just seems to copy Finding Nemo ride in Epcot, even the ride vehicle looks the same (sea shell). I'm most excited about the dwarves mine and basically everything else. Even though I don't have little kids anymore (mine are 15 and 11) I'm going to check out DUmbo's interactive queue.
Have a good week everyone


----------



## satorifound

Well, we have completed our first measure-in for the WIN! Challenge. 
YAY!

I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT!  Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not.  Our next WIN! measure-in will be Friday, October 21st.

Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!

And our top ten list:
#10- glass1/2full with 1.02%
#9- audisneydad (wife) with 1.12%
#8-  mackeysmom with 1.16%
#7-  mom of djc with 1.24%
#6-  desiree with 1.43%
#5-  buzz5985 with 1.54%
#4-  4holidays with 1.6%
#3-  kollerbear with 2.49%
#2-  audiodisneydad with 2.53%
and the winner.............................
 aamama with 2.66% lost!!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our WIN!ners this week and especially to aamomma!  

Thanks, Sacha, for being our WIN! coach!  

*Linda,* hope that you enjoyed your busy day yesterday!  

*Tracey,* sorry about the tough call with your parents.  I'm sure they are like everyone else in your family:  tired, frustrated, and worried that nothing will ever be the same again.    Could you ask friends and family to send them cards for the special day and stories about their lives together?  Maybe arrange for them to have a cake that day?  Then you could do something later in December when you are together. 

*LTS,* that was good advice -- works for a lot of stuff, life the PTA, too!   

*Trina,* congrats on the NSV with the jeans!  

*4HOLIDAYS,* nice to get all those household repairs out of the way at once! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today is my very long day, going from 8am-8:45pm with only a few breaks in between.
> 
> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?
> 
> Mondays are always crazy, busy days for me.  I can keep my eating on track but I just can't get the exercise in.  I have learned just to make Monday a rest day so I don't start the exercise week off on the wrong foot.  With my running schedule this seems to be working!
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?



I'll have to check out the article later.  I'm not really sure what is included in the Fantasyland expansion.  I've seen the pictures of Belle's castle and love it.  Our days spending a lot of time in Fantasyland are behind us.  

Hoping to hang on to a big "whoosh" loss I had on Saturday this week!  I'm on track for my big goals but just barely.  Need to work a little harder to ensure those dreams come true!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning 

Feeling a little better today-- of course I am because I have an appt to see the allergist this afternoon  

Going to stop by Home Depot and pick up some more paint swatches so I can pick out my purple!  Also need a tan of some sort for the halls and blue for the children's bathroom.  I would love to have the laundry room painted too but I think DH will probably put his foot down at that.  Too much large stuff, some of which that can't be moved.  I would be happy to paint around it!

My cat is horking again-- lost my appetite for breakfast.   I think I need to get something for hairballs for her.  She is mad at me now because I have locked her in the laundry room.  For some reason both cats like to be in my scrapbook room when the urge to "urp" happens. 




tigger813 said:


> I'm going to send my parents an email about Christmas with the prices and when they can come up and how long they can stay. I don't know about appointments for them so that's something they will have to let me know about.


It sounds like you are doing better today.     Stay strong. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?
> 
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?
> 
> Here's an article about it if you have no idea what I'm talking about. http://www.insidethemagic.net/2011/...ld-expansion-emerge-from-imagineer-interview/


I am soooooooo jealous reading your Disney plans everyday!  We aren't planning to go again for quite some time, in fact I have said I don't want to go again until the FL expansion is completed.  I was actually upset when they announced it because I am not good with change and I felt like that was where Walt had the most input and they should stay the way he wanted them.  But over time I have gotten better feelings about it and then just the other day I was watching Modern Marvels about WDW and there was a quote from Walt about the fact that he felt the park would never be finished and would always be changing.  I have a feeling that if he were alive these kinds of changes would have been made a long time ago.  So I am looking forward to all of it.

For busy days I try to prepare ahead as much as possible.  I make my lunch and snacks the night before or that morning or plan out where I can get lunch and stay on plan. I like to look at menus ahead of time at home and decide what I will order, that way I don't have to spend time looking at the tempting offerings on the menu when I am there and hungry and have less resolve to stay OP.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I am most excited for the Beast's Castle with corresponding restaurants. Beauty and the Beast is obviously my favorite movie, and I feel it is way under-represented in the parks. Overall, I am least excited for the sheer amount of princess stuff that is being built. Don't get me wrong, I like princesses, but I feel that Fantasyland might possibly be shifting to draw in mostly girls.


I do agree that they have really overprincessed things, and I consider myself one of the ultimate princesses!  I wish they would do like so many have said and make some villian themed things and some more things centered on male characters.



lisah0711 said:


> *LTS,* that was good advice -- works for a lot of stuff, life the PTA, too!


  One of their other mantras is "NO is a complete sentence."  and I have been using that one A LOT for PTA and Band.  It took me a long time to get comfortable saying No but I am getting pretty good at it now!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> I tracked all my food and drink yesterday and am doing ww points.  I haven't been good about keeping track of the drinks, but had my  morning coffee with creamer, and had a coffee at work too, so that was 4 extra points, that I will usually not track, so the HH is a good reminder for me.
> 
> I'm off to get some laundry done and do some cleaning.  It's looking like a showery weekend here, so if I get the house cleaned up this morning, it's much more relaxing just hanging around, rather than hanging around and thinking about all I should be doing.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!!



Good job tracking the coffee!  Hope your weekend was relaxing!



donac said:


> At 10am on d-cot.com/live they are having the opening ceremonies at DW.
> 
> Happy 40th.  I am thinking about making some mock Dole Whips for dinner.  I will let you know how they come out.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Dang!  Wish I had seen that info about the opening cermonies.  Think I could find it on Youtube or something like that??

How were the Dole Whips?  

I talked with the family about why the day was special, but it was far too busy for us to do anything special and "Disney" to celebrate.



bellebookworm9 said:


> GOOOOOOD MORNING!!
> 
> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> 
> Well.... the last book that I finished was Richard Simmon's bio... "Still Hungry".  I grabbed it at the used book sale and it was actually pretty good. Easy read.
> 
> Over the summer I read books 1-3 of the HP series.  I intended to read the entire series this summer, but was slow in getting my hands on the books.  Plus I just do NOT have the reading time like I used to!    I am most of the way through book #4 right now, but it is my "car" book, so I don't get to read it every day.  I never intended to actually read this series, but the kids really wanted me to, so I said I would.
> 
> I've got an eclectic mix of stuff in the stack next to my bed to get started on soon.... I'm going to re-read "Lord of the Flies", "Flowers for Algernon", and "The Diary of Anne Franke".  I also have "Water for Elephants" (as many of you mentioned).  I grabbed it at the book sale because I heard so much chatter about it, so I thought I'd try it.  I also have "The Time Traveler's Wife".... saw the movie, thought it was just okay, but many have raved about the book, so I thought I'd try it.  And I also picked up "The Secret Life of Bees"....not a clue what it is about, but heard lots of chatter, so I bought it second hand as well.
> 
> 
> 
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?
> 
> I'll be back later with my own answers and replies.



Hard to say.  I do LOVE WS, but rarely spend much time there, as the rest of the family isn't so fond.  I am a "wanna-be" world traveler, so I love just wandering through all of the countries.  I think that the water falls in Canada are just spectacular.  And the exhibits I saw recently in China were so cool (those terracotta warriors).  Not a big fan of Germany.  Love the show in America.... song gives me CHILLS!  And I love that little stone cottage in the garden.... I think it is outside of Le Cellier??  Can't really remember.  This one....







I think that DD and I were most taken with this replica of Rapunzel's tower in Germany on our last visit.








bellebookworm9 said:


> I was making my oatmeal this morning, went into the pantry to get my almonds, and saw an outline of a mouse in the snap trap. I said, "aaaah there's a mouse in the trap" and my housemate Wyatt went in with rubber gloves, pronounced it dead, and threw the whole thing in a bag and took it out to the dumpster. Apparently it was a gory death, there's even a drop of blood on the floor. So one mouse dead, possibly more to go, and we're still waiting for the exterminator.



Ewww... did you scream?  Glad your housemate is so brave!



glss1/2fll said:


> So this morning, I got up to say good luck to DS1 as he headed off to take the SAT. Then I went back to bed and woke up at 10 o'clock!  How did that happen? DH also woke up and I told him, "It's 10. I'm supposed to be at Costco right now after a run and a shower!"
> 
> Yesterday I picked some apples from our tree. I had a box on the ground and as I placed the first couple in, the dog trots on over, sticks his head in the box, and takes one out. Munch Munch Gulp I was laughing as I scolded him. He came over again but only picked up the ones on the ground.
> 
> Have a super weekend!



Sorry the day got away from you!  What kind of apples do you grow?



JacksLilWench said:


> The last book I read was called  "Jackie Ethel Joan: The Women of Camelot"  It was really good!  It was all about the Kennedy wives and their personal struggles within their marriages and personal lives.  It really gives light to a lot of what was happening in pop culture at the time.  And I loooove me some history books!
> 
> Hmmm, my favorite WS country...I would probably have to say France.  Something about it always draws me in!



I love history books too!  I'll have to look for that one.  Did you see the Diane Sawyer special a few weeks ago about the Jackie O. tapes?  I didn't catch it all, but what I saw was good.



lovehoney said:


> QOTD:  I am currently reading The Murder of King Tut: The Plot to Kill the Child King - A Nonfiction Thriller by James Patterson.  It's not great but a King Tut exhibit is opening here in 2 weeks and I want to be prepared.



Actually, that book sounds pretty good to me!  I'll have to look for it.



ougrad86 said:


> A bit embarrassing. The last book I read was The Throne of Fire by Rick Riordan.  It is actually a book series for young readers.  I tend to pick them up since my son reads them.  But before that I read a book about mathematics that started out interesting but had me asking my son questions before I was done.  I have been plowing through a bunch of books as best I can - have not bought any new one since our Borders closed, but am trying to read the ones I bought in the last days.
> 
> I love youth books.... in my next life I'm going to be a children's librarian!
> 
> In Epcot, toss up between Germany and Norway.  I am of Germany ancestry and we lived there for a couple years when we first got married.  DH is of Norwegian ancestry.  He was quite upset when they took down the ship!  We have ate at both places and I liked Germany, Norway was just OK, but I was not feeling too good that day. Have not tried the school bread everyone raves about though - it looks way too rich.  I like the shopping at Japan, China and the UK though!  And we do like eating at the Rose and Crown.
> Hard to choose just one thing!



Personally, I didn't care for the School bread.  DD and I tried it in May.  I had heard SO MUCH about it, but was disappointed.  But I don't like donuts and it was very much like a cream-filled donut (the WORST kind of donuts in my book!).  It was tasty and all, but just not up my alley.  Wished I had chosen something else.



SettinSail said:


> The last book I read was Betty White's book If You Ask Me...
> 
> How was that?  I love biographies.
> 
> I like England with the cute miniature train and the double decker bus. (do they still have that?)  I can't really remember what is in each country other than a restaurant and souvenir shop.
> 
> Still have the train.... not sure about the bus.   The Rapunzel tower I posted a photo of is near the train.
> 
> Had a good day.  Lunch with my Mom and my one sister who is still spealng to me.  Went shopping and got a black cocktail dress to wear to a fancy wedding next weekend.   Also got 2 pairs of Clark shoes for $100. I can only wear certain kinds of shoes and love my Clarks.  Also got some new underwear.
> 
> Sexy undies, right???
> 
> Grocery shopping and got all the ingredients to make chilli and some soups but ran out of time to do any cooking so will do that tomorrow.  Supper was kind of a disaster as we tried to cook flounder on the GF grill.  It completely fell apart so we mixed it in chunks into rice and a bag of frozen veggies and ate it that way.  It was um, okay.  The tillapia did much better on the GF.
> We'll have to bake the flounder next time.
> 
> We are getting ready to watch the UNC-ECU game here.  That's pretty much it for out Anniversay Day.  We don't normally do too much to celebrate because we are so cheap   DH did give me a cute card and I forgot to give him one.



It was nice at least that you were together for your anniversary.  I'm sure he will forgive you for forgetting the card.



kollerbear said:


> Hi all-- I've been totally MIA this week, and I will go back later tonight and catch up reading all of the posts! I just figured that posting something right now while I'm waiting for dinner will make me more accountable later!!
> 
> Last Sun. and Mon. I made two decisions that will have a big impact on this challenge, and I've been trying to catch up, at least, with Decision #1.
> 
> *Decision #1: *My DBF and I decided on Sunday that we want to go at least mostly *vegan*. At the time, I knew it would be tricky, but I've done a TON of research this week and have discovered that going vegan will be a LOT more difficult than going vegetarian was, for a variety of reasons. Mostly, it seems that in order to get enough protein and nutrients, the majority of our calories will have to be from whole foods, not only cutting down on sugar and refined carbs but seriously cutting down on them, switching some oils for nut-based sauces, etc. Things I'd never though about before. It is totally going to change the way that we cook, and I have to learn a lot of new techniques and things to make sure we're getting enough protein, calcium, iron, iodine, etc. etc... some things I probably should have been more cognizant of as a vegetarian, too. But I'm REALLY excited. It will force me to eat much more healthfully, just as a matter of course. Has anyone here been vegan and can offer any words of wisdom or favorite recipes? I have to say, one of the things we are most nervous about is "veggies on a plate" syndrome, which is something that we run across a lot in vegetarian recipes--that is recipes that just throw every conceivable vegetable in there without thinking about whether they taste good together, are texturally complementary, etc.. While we like variety, we'd rather eat more of 2-4 vegetables per meal that are really delicious than 7-8 veggies that just kind of taste like we poured the crisper drawer on our plate. So we're trying to find good recipes that show some restraint (we don't like to spend an hour cutting up veggies before we start cooking), are super flavorful, and really high in protein and nutrients.
> Oh--and we made the Cuban Rice and Cilantro Lime Rice from Skinny Taste the other night--wow, best vegetarian rice and beans I have had. So good.
> 
> *Decision #2:* I was working on my biography for the fellowship I got, and I realized my hobbies (which they'd asked us to include) were a little lame... so I put "aspiring runner" on there, and then thought, well, duh, most people can run, even for 10 seconds, you don't need to ASPIRE to run. So to look impressive I put *"training for my 3rd half marathon" *on there. UGH. TALK ABOUT BEING ACCOUNTABLE. Hahahha. So when I meet people at the beginning of Nov., I will have needed to pick out a race, and will need to be training!! Haven't run in yeah... about 10 months. SOOOO.... I gotta start!  Yayya!
> 
> Anyway, I am going to go and eat dinner now, but I will be back to say hello to individual people and such and respond to some of the QOTDs.
> 
> Thanks for listening!!!



WOW.... two big decisions like that in one weekend!

I hope you are able to be a successful vegan.  I imagine it will be difficult at times.  

Nothing like putting things out there to make them more "real".  Now that you've told folks you are doing a race, you MUST, right??



Worfiedoodles said:


> I don't think I have a favorite World Showcase country, I really enjoy visiting most of them. I've recently become partial to the caramel in Germany, and I like the chocolate mousse in France. My favorite "country" ride is in Norway, and I like the Welsh Dragons in the U.K. I just realized most of my favorites in the countries include food or drink
> 
> I just had a heck of a week at work, and I've been reading but literally not had a moment to post. I've been working 10 hour days, and then trying to keep things running at home before I collapse each night. Anyway, it's going to be better after this week, and I can't wait to get back to feeling like I can work on me -- not to mention the fun I have chatting with everyone!
> 
> I'm going to take my book and head to bed. I'm Tivoing the Dr. Who season finale because my ds was rotten earlier and he lost his tv privileges, and I'm such a sap I'm going to wait for him to watch it.
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful night, and Happy October -- It's a new month, who's going to wait for the Great Pumpkin?!
> 
> Maria



Busy, busy lady!  Nice of you to "hold" the show for DS. We've had discussions around this house in the past about stuff like that and had to decide that if behavior warranted a "no tv" rule, then they could NOT watch anything from that day/time in the future.  Tivo/DVR just made the punishment have no significance.  Fortunately, other than some homework issues with DS, we RARELY have to even talk about that stuff any more.  





my3princes said:


> We survived the party!!!  All went well and there was tons of leftover food which I sent home with guest (yeah me).  Now we're watching jeff Dunham and chillin'




Glad the party went well.  Isn't it EXHAUSTING to throw a party???



dvccruiser76 said:


> Thanks for the invite, but we'll be at the in-laws in NH. I have tax season every year, so we do Easter here with my mom and Thanksgiving up there since we go for the weekend.
> 
> 
> Where in NH are your in-laws?
> 
> Ugh, this morning DS woke up a little before 6 and I could have sworn that it was like 3 AM it was so dark out.



Yup.... the lousy weather certainly made the dark morning even darker!!



buzz5985 said:


> The last book I enjoyed reading - was Water for Elephants.  I just finished reading Cutting for Stone - it was torture to get through and would not recommend it.   We listened to a teen series on our ride to WDW this past summer - the Hunger Game, Catching Fire and Mockingjay.  I can highly recommend that series.  It was on DS 9th grade summer reading list.
> 
> How was the "Water for Elephants"?  Should I bump it up my list?  It is currently about #4 behind some re-reads.
> 
> Janis





bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was a bad day with eating. I did go to Yoga and I did track everything, plus I did most of the Healthy Habits for the day as well. I had a friend come over earlier and we kind of watched Bride Wars with Anne Hathaway and Kate Hudson-it was really dumb. Then we went to another friend's house and watched a stand up comedian on NetFlix-Gabriel Iglesias. He was quite funny and had a joke about Splash Mountain that will make me forever change the way I view that ride![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Is that a fairly "family friendly" comedian?  We are always looking for something funny to watch as a family.  Someone had recommended this guy (name escapes me) who does a comedy act with a bunch of ventriloquist dummies.  He started out really funny and all, but the language/content got "R" pretty quickly and we couldn't continue to watch.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family?
> 
> Well... we try to eat together as a family as often as possible.... but during the fall swim/robotics/soccer season, it just doesn't always work out.  And with DH gone Mon-Fri this fall, it has become even rarer.  We almost NEVER have folks over though, aside from an occasional friend of the kids.  We have no family close by and honestly don't have any close friends around here either.  Kind of pathetic, huh??
> 
> One week from today we will hopefully be sleeping!Actually, we'll be spending a second day at Epcot for more Food & Wine Festival, and we'll be watching IllumiNations for the third night in a row.
> 
> So exciting and getting so close!!
> 
> QOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.



Unfortunately, as a family, we are divided on this.  DS's evening favorite, by far, it Fantasmic.... which I could take or leave.  

DD and I are VERY fond of SpectroMagic and Wishes. If I had to pick one I'd probably say Spectro.... very sad it wasn't there for our last visit.  Electrical Parade was just "okay".... not as good as I remember it being when we saw it in California in 2005.

DH.... I think he'd rather be in the hotel sleeping. 

None of us really care for IllumiNations.  I know so many people just LOVE this show.... but I've never been able to really fall for it.  HOnestly, I'd rather just visit WS while everyone else is busy watching it!  



donac said:


> I also have to go with a friend to the yarn store to get somethings to make crocheted frisbees for our kids for Christmas presents.
> 
> Those sound interesting!
> 
> Dh and I were just getting ready to go to a big local produce place near us when a friend called and asked us for dinner.  We usually do pot luck so she had a main course so I told her I would bring a salad and dessert.  So it was perfect that we were just getting ready to go out ot this place since it has a bakery, all sorts of prepared stuff and lots of fruits and veggies.  We got a couple of pies to bring, some nachos and salsa and then apples and veggies.  They had small honey crisp apples so I got a bag.
> 
> MMmm.... apples!
> 
> I had two small pieces of pie at dinner last night.  We had gotten a pumpkin and a blueberry.  I loved the pumpkin but did not like the blueberry because I think it was too sweet.  I will send the rest of the blueberry to school with dh tomorrow.  I have no desire to eat it which is a big change for me.
> 
> Nice job with the pie!!
> 
> QOTD to answer.
> 
> Last book.  I have not picked up my nook in about a week which is strange.  I am such a big reader that I could not remember the last book I read until I really thought about it.  The last one was Patty Lupone's bio.  The school I work with did Evita a few years ago and what Patty went through was very much like what our star went through.  I now have to drop it off so that girl's mom could read it.
> 
> How was the Patty Lupone book?  I do love a good biography.
> 
> I just had a fun dinner with another couple last night.  About once a month she will call and we will do a pot luck dinner, go hot tubbing  and maybe talk about crocheting and knitting.
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> I love the Main Street Electrical Parade and am hoping it is still playing when we are there next summer.  I also light the Electrical Water Pageant.
> 
> Off to get dressed for church
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.





kollerbear said:


> You've already gotten some great recommendations, but I would second the recommendation for the Natural History Museum-- it's really unique and fun. I especially love the dinosaur exhibit. And it is RIGHT on Central Park, so you can spend only a bit of time there and go out and explore when you're done. I also would suggest visiting Ellis Island if it's open-- I couldn't find any information about the Statue of Liberty closure on the website, so I imagine it might be? The boat out to Ellis Island usually is shared with the Statue of Liberty, so you get a good view of the Statue of Liberty, Lower Manhattan, and the site itself is incredibly special and might tie in with things that your kids have learned in school. If you do go, consider taking the tour of the Ferry Building with Save Ellis Island-- it's not open to the general public, the only way to get in is on the guided tour. They have an exhibit set up about the unrestored South Side of Ellis Island, where the hospital was. It's a really well-done national heritage site.
> 
> All of this talk makes me want to visit NYC again real soon!  When we visited as a family several years ago, DD was sick for the entire trip... we actually ended up leaving almost 2 days early and driving straight through to her doctor's office.... and she was in surgery by midnight!  So even though she tried to "soldier through" the pain and all and we were able to visit a lot of sights, I (and she) was very distracted by her pain during our trip.  Then when we went back in 2009 (just she and I), we only stayed for about 24 hours, saw what we came to see, and then drove home.  Wish we had stayed a bit longer.
> 
> 
> Wow, what incredibly sweet thing to do. I know you said you were worried about it not being good enough, but I'm sure that it will be so sweet and so appreciated. I haven't seen any updates about it for the past couple of days, I don't think? So I hope you were busy and able to get something done for her. What a tight turn-around, I'm very impressed! Would love to hear how it went.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.  I didn't actually have to do the full "100 things".... DSIL wanted me to just get it started and we will build on it over the next few years.  DMIL turns 89 today!
> 
> I did get about 8 pages done and another family member got about 6 done, so it was a start at least.  I wasn't thrilled with my pages, but I don't work well under pressure!  I have plenty more pictures ready though, and will work on getting a few more pages done before Christmas.
> 
> 
> We also were given a collection of National Geographics that goes back to the 1970s through to last month's issue.  We got a dedicated bookshelf for it from IKEA and I've started chipping away at that!!! Love them!



I got DD the National Geographic series on DVD last Christmas.  It was a bit pricey at $50 or $60, but it is SO NEAT!  She hasn't used it a lot, as it is a bit slower and cumbersome to use, but she has found some neat stuff.  And we didn't need an entire bookshelf to store it!



JacksLilWench said:


> Ugh, I wish we did a Sunday Dinner!  My family is not very close since my parents divorced, so we never really got a chance to institute traditions like that.  I am in the process of making new friends right now though, and hopefully soon I can start something like that with all of them!
> 
> My favorite night time show is without a doubt Wishes.  Always makes me cry!  This time around, AAA offered a preferred viewing location if you booked your vacation with them.  It was so worth it!  We walked right up to the location (the little forecourt in front of The Plaza Restaurant) about 20 minutes before it started...and got some dirty looks from people!
> 
> I will have to really pay attention to the music in the movie in France next time I go...because I just can't remember it at all!



OOOoooh... didn't know about the AAA/Wishes thing!  So wish I knew about that earlier this year!



lovetoscrap said:


> Anyone have good design taste?  I am thinking about going totally wild in my downstairs bathroom and painting it purple!  I am pretty conservative most of the time, my couches are dark burgundy/blue/green and I painted a light tanish color.  My kitchen is a dark golden yellow and my dining room is a muted green--all very conservative and tasteful.  Even my Disney bedroom is done in in taupe and burgundy and is more classic than whimsical.   But my downstairs bathroom is set off from the rest of the house through the laundry room and I have a quilted wall hanging of liliacs in all different shades of purple with dark green accents and border that was given to me that doesn't fit anywhere in my house.  I am thinking of doing the bathroom around that and hanging it in there-- thus giving me one room to be fun and wild in!  I would get purple towels and a purple shower curtain.  But my question is do I paint the room with a dark purple or a midtone?  The wall hanging is mostly dark but with the green border it would look fine on a dark wall.  The room is very small--toilet, sink and small shower with not enough room to change your mind while standing in there, and not actually much wall space.  We have dark wood trim and cabinets that I will not paint and the fixtures are like a bone color.  I have seen dark colored bathrooms that look great but usually they have white trim and fixtures.  There is one window so the room has a lot of light during the day.  I have absolutely no eye for design and can not envision how something will look.  Anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> Well.... I painted my downstairs half-bath/laundry room mid-tone purple about 5 years ago and I still love it!  It is a small room, like yours.... sink toilet, washer/dryer, closet.  I do wish it was a slightly lighter shade, as it is a VERY dark room now, but I also painted the ceiling, so that made it a bit darker.  Whatever color you pick, I suggest going just a shade lighter because in a small room it will look darker regardless.
> 
> My woodwork is also fairly dark and my fixtures are off-white, so it sounds like a very similar set-up.
> 
> About time for my nap.  My head is still so congested and it is still raining here. Probably going to go see my allergist this week and see if there is anything else I can do.  I probably would be down another pound for this week if my head wasn't so full of stuff!!!!



Hope you feel better this week!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Getting my tasks done so I can enjoy the Pats game later. I'm pulling out all the Halloween decorations. I love decorating for holidays!
> 
> Maria



Wanna come north and decorate for me??  I HATE holiday decorating of any sort.



tigger813 said:


> i just want to cry right now! My dad called earlier and said that he and my mom are very upset that we are not planning something big for their 50th anniversary this year. I have tried to explain that it is not possible this year but we will do something when they are up next summer. I felt that they put the whole thing on my shoulders to solve. Their anniversary is the day after Thanksgiving which is the first obstacle. We can't go down as Brian's sister is here and we would never leave her for the holiday. Brian can't take any time off. He's already kind of taking off a week when I go down in two weeks. I probably won't see him most of the weekend before I go away as his company is moving that weekend. He has to handle all the stuff with the kids that week by himself. It's not an easy task with all their things going on. We can not afford plane tickets at Thanksgiving as they would be ridiculously priced! Ash is also in the middle school musical the following week.  He then made a comment about not having seen the kids this summer. My mom was not in any condition for my children to be around. She was in the hospital most of the summer. And with her mood somedays I didn't want my kids around her. I am taking another week off from work which I can not afford to go down and help them. I'm now worried that I will only hear about how disappointed they are in us for not doing anything. I am beside myself right now. I have my physical in the morning and know my blood pressure will probably be sky high! Before he had called I was looking at flights for them to come up for Christmas for 4-5 weeks. I would even take them to a Christmas Eve service that they like to attend at 11pm. Nothing satisfies my mother. There is ABSOLUTELY nothing I can do to change this situation. My brother pretty much refuses to go down. My sister has gone beyond what she can do. I just want to go to bed and cry right now. Ash is worried about me too. Brian got angry after I got off the phone with my dad as he CAN'T take any time off. I need a miracle right now!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! I just don't know what to do and this is going to make me miserable until after my trip!
> 
> I love my parents but they are putting me in an impossible situation! And I am not looking forward to going down there and be treated like crap the whole time over something that is beyond my control! I hate ultimatums!
> 
> Sorry!



Sorry about all of this pressure.  Not exactly sure what your dad is thinking.... that is quite a guilt trip to throw on you.

How about doing some sort of "virtual" party?  You could send out an email/letter to friends and family all over and ask them to send *you* notes, cards, letter, etc of congratulations and stories from over the years (and photos) and put them in a box all together and ship them to your parents with instructions that the box should be opened by the two of them on their actual anniversary.  Perhaps you could get your hands on a photo from their wedding day and have it enlarged and framed or something?? Maybe you could even arrange for some sort of dinner to be brought to them that day?  (Other than Dominoes!  ).  And of course, you could send flowers or something like an Edible Arrangement.  You could Skype them when they are opening the box and the girls could  see it .

I know it's not ideal, but under the circumstances it is probably the best that could be done.  

We did something similar for my Mom's 60th birthday and it worked out just fine.  I KNOW it would have been great to have all of the friends and family nearby, but under the circumstances it was the best that could be worked out.



bellebookworm9 said:


> *Kathy*, I have both read and watched Time Traveler's Wife and I preferred the book a lot more. They're both still kind of confusing to me, and I can't actually think about the time travel too much because then I just get all mixed up in my head.
> 
> Oh my gosh, me too!!
> 
> I just got back from the gym. Did 25 minutes on the elliptical and 3 reps on the ab machine. I was going to do some arm work, but just as I was about to go over to those machines two guys sat down at them and I didn't want to wait.
> 
> It was my housemate Emily's turn to make dinner, but she needed a little assistance, so together we made Quiche Lorraine and Baklava, plus a salad. It was all very good. I did go over points again because I was snacking on other stuff while we were cooking.
> 
> I started studying for my Sociolinguistics midterm today and did my laundry, but did not finalize any touring plans or start packing. Will have to do another batch of laundry on Wednesday, most likely.
> 
> It's still raining here, but it's gross and cold too. Any time it wants to go away, that's fine with me! Tomorrow's my really long day, so I'm going to shower, do a teeny bit more studying and head to bed.



The dinner sounds delightful!  Good luck with your busy day.



trinaweena said:


> Yesterday was a pretty big milestone.  Well firday was i guess.  I actually fit into a pair of skinny jeans that i have not fit into in months.  I very much hate jeans because i am always so uncomfortable in them and think i look fat and terrible in them.  Friday I not only fir into a pair of jeans, but they were skinny jeans, they were not tight at all, i had no stomach pouring over the top, and i wore them all day long!  Saturday we went to American Eagle (my boyfriend works there) and i tried on all the styles of jeans and found the most comfortable pair of skinny jeans ever!  I also fit into jeggings which surprised me since they are so tight and form fitting but i couldnt afford them.  I have to say im really happy about this, and if i do say so myself i looked fantastic!



GREAT!!!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Having a bit of an odd wk.  We had the A/C go out-was a quick fix only 2 days but still it was 83 in the house!  The bluray died- Dh is in the custum A/V bus so brought another one home.  The washer is shaking like crazy-need to call repair tomarrow.  And the worst...my TM is broken!  The belt or something is messed up-DH is going to get something to try an easy fix tomarrow.  If that fails, he'll try a replacement belt,he seems to think thats the trouble.  I am freaking out.  I rely on it.  I feel like I am going to gain weight if I can't go on.  I know I don't feel as good the days I am not on it, less energy and all.  I also don't feel like I get in the same kind of work out outside, maybe because it still feels to hot and humid for me?  I just don't go as fast.  Neighbors always want to chat. Ugh.
> On a good note-I walked the outlet mall quite a bit and got some new t's for the boys at Oakly and ***********-what deals!



Oh mygosh.... you must have a dark cloud hanging over your house that is killing everything electric!  That seems to happen at our house sometimes.  My Mother swears that my house is the blackhole of electronics.... computers, cameras, cell phones... we go through them like water sometimes!!  And vacuum cleaners?? Don't even TALK to me about them!



my3princes said:


> I
> I have a purple bathroom.  It is our masterbath and since I'm the only girl in the house I painted it purple (my favorite color) and decorated with Tinkerbell.  I love it!!!



How did I KNOW this about you?? 



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?
> 
> I pack/plan EVERYTHING I'm going to eat on those types of days.  Otherwise I end up hungry and in a bad situation where I don't have good choices.  I squeeze in exercise where ever I can (like taking stairs instead of elevator, walking around during recess duty, etc).... or, best case scenario, I get up extra early and get in a solid 30 minutes of cardio before the day even begins.  Makes me feel good all day!
> 
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?




I "know" about the expansion, but not in detail.  I was LEAST excited about the loss of Mickey and Minnie's houses.  We had a tradition of taking DD's picture in Minnie's chair and that will no longer happen.  But I'm sure that the new area will be beautiful.  I'm going to check out your link later.



satorifound said:


> Well, we have completed our first measure-in for the WIN! Challenge.
> YAY!
> 
> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not.  Our next WIN! measure-in will be Friday, October 21st.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> And our top ten list:
> #10- glass1/2full with 1.02%
> #9- audisneydad (wife) with 1.12%
> #8-  mackeysmom with 1.16%
> #7-  mom of djc with 1.24%
> #6-  desiree with 1.43%
> #5-  buzz5985 with 1.54%
> #4-  4holidays with 1.6%
> #3-  kollerbear with 2.49%
> #2-  audiodisneydad with 2.53%
> and the winner.............................
> aamama with 2.66% lost!!!!!



Great job to all of you "WIN-ners!"  

****************

Happy Monday everyone!  Today was supposed to be cloudy and rainy, but the sun is shining here right now!   Wish I had saved that load of laundry to hang out!

Had a nice day with DMIL and the family to celebrate DMIL's birthday.  Of course, I indulged in birthday cake, but not feeling terrible about it.  Ate fairly well otherwise all day.  

Tonight is a bit crazy....after our 2-4:30 robotics meeting,  DS has a soccer game here in town at 5:30 that will end about 6:40..... but DD has a swim meet at the Y (next town over.... 30 minutes away) and she and I have to be there are 5pm and not scheduled to end until at least 8pm.  DH will be able to drop DS at his game on time (on his way to the airport), but I need to find a family to bring DS home later.  I do have the cell phone number of another family nearby and will be texting them later to ask the favor.  I hate to do it, but I'm desperate.  I'm not saying that DD's swim meet is more important than the soccer game, but I help run the computer system for the swim meet and really MUST be there tonight, as we are training new parents. 

Dinner will be some sort of sandwiches and fruit, packed and carried along. 

I absolutely MUST hit the TM for 30 minutes today, as I got no "real" exercise done all weekend (unless scrapbooking, driving, or housework counts!  ).  

Off to make beds and get on the TM before lunch!......................P


----------



## tigger813

Pam- I had some of those ideas. I think I actually have their wedding album here and thought of doing something with it. We couldn't plan on anything seeing how she was all summer. I was thinking that they would want a party with all of their friends here and that's why I was thinking about next summer. I'm still mulling around in my head what to do. Surprisingly my blood pressure was normal today.

Down 6 pounds from last year's physical. Got my last year's blood work and can't wait to see this year's. I also scheduled my first mammogram for Halloween morning. 

I need to fix something to eat. I fasted for the blood work. Trying to finish watching Lark Rise to Candleford. I've also got to do some cleaning and get the girls soccer stuff ready for tonight.

TTFN


----------



## lovetoscrap

Went to the dr. this afternoon and she was able to test and confirm that I have a virus (cold) and not allergies.  That is good news because that means that I will probably keep feeling better this week.  If it was allergies the misery would continue!  Of course the bad news is that I have now exposed my family to it so it is a waiting game to see who get it next.

Had totally screwed up eating today.  The choices were fine, the timing was not.  I had a yogurt and slice of bacon before I left because I wasn't very hungry.  Ended up taking longer than I thought i would at Home Depot getting paint samples and then the drive through at Chick-fil-a was wrapped all the way around the parking lot twice!  I ended up going in to get my food but by that time I had no time to eat.  It really isn't possible to eat grilled chicken without the bun and a salad while driving.  I can't take food into the dr office and even with my emergency snack I was out of luck since I can't eat mixed nuts in the allergists office!  Of course they were running late so by the time I got back to my car to eat it was nearly 3:30.  At that point I also realized I had grabbed a spoon instead of a fork so I just drove home and ate lunch around 4:00.  I was really not feeling well from the lack of food.  And now I have screwed up dinner because no way I am going to eat when the rest of the family does.  I will probably just have something light later tonight.

And I am so annoyed with DD11's Math teacher.    He has been sending what I consider to be excessive homework.  DD already struggles in math and several nights she has had 50-100 problems to do.  Today it was about 75 simplifying fractions, something she really has problems with.  She can do it but is very very slow.  In an hour she was able to do about half of it and I said that is enough.  This is the 3rd time I have had to send him a note that she worked that long and we aren't spending more homework time than that on one subject.  (nicely!)  And the worst part is that apparently they were only supposed to have one worksheet but he added 2 more because some of the kids were talking.    I really hate it when teachers use homework to punish the entire class for the misbehavior of a few.   I love the principal that used to be at the school because he felt strongly that homework was to be only to reinforce what was learned in class-- never a punishment-- and that if you can't determine with 10-20 math problems if a kid knows the skill then you need to come up with better problems!  I don't care what grade she gets in class she is not going to spend 2-3 hours on one subject in 6th grade.  Especially since she has about 30 mins to an hour she has to spend in each of 3 other subjects.


----------



## bellebookworm9

yulilin3 said:


> About the MK expansion I'm least excited for Ariel's Adventure, it just seems to copy Finding Nemo ride in Epcot, even the ride vehicle looks the same (sea shell). I'm most excited about the dwarves mine and basically everything else. Even though I don't have little kids anymore (mine are 15 and 11) I'm going to check out DUmbo's interactive queue.



From what I've heard about Ariel's Adventure in Calfornia, it is much better than Nemo. I also hate the Nemo ride; I think it's super lame. I love the aquarium though!



lisah0711 said:


> I'll have to check out the article later.  I'm not really sure what is included in the Fantasyland expansion.  I've seen the pictures of Belle's castle and love it.  Our days spending a lot of time in Fantasyland are behind us.



I'm planning to ride Dumbo during the Halloween Party for the first time since I was three. We'll also probably visit Winnie the Pooh just to explore the new queue. 



lovetoscrap said:


> I am soooooooo jealous reading your Disney plans everyday!  We aren't planning to go again for quite some time, in fact I have said I don't want to go again until the FL expansion is completed.  I was actually upset when they announced it because I am not good with change and I felt like that was where Walt had the most input and they should stay the way he wanted them.



I don't like change either and I was really upset too. Heck, I'm still upset that I never got to experience things like Horizons or the Tapestry of Dreams/Nations parade. 



pjlla said:


> Love the show in America.... song gives me CHILLS!  And I love that little stone cottage in the garden.... I think it is outside of Le Cellier??  Can't really remember.  This one....
> 
> I feel the same way about the America song, and I too love the little gardens in Canada.
> 
> Ewww... did you scream?  Glad your housemate is so brave!
> 
> Did not scream amazingly enough. Even when I spotted the live one the other night, I didn't scream at first!
> 
> Personally, I didn't care for the School bread.  DD and I tried it in May.  I had heard SO MUCH about it, but was disappointed.  But I don't like donuts and it was very much like a cream-filled donut (the WORST kind of donuts in my book!).  It was tasty and all, but just not up my alley.  Wished I had chosen something else.
> 
> I really liked the school bread but then again, I love boston cream donuts. I did not care for the sweet kringla chocolate almond pretzel.
> 
> Is that a fairly "family friendly" comedian?  We are always looking for something funny to watch as a family.  Someone had recommended this guy (name escapes me) who does a comedy act with a bunch of ventriloquist dummies.  He started out really funny and all, but the language/content got "R" pretty quickly and we couldn't continue to watch.
> 
> Mmmmm probably not. He makes a lot of alcohol jokes and a lot of fat jokes (he's a big guy and he calls himself "fluffy"). There were a few swear words and maybe one sex joke, but I think overall he was a lot cleaner than some comedians!
> 
> I "know" about the expansion, but not in detail.  I was LEAST excited about the loss of Mickey and Minnie's houses.  We had a tradition of taking DD's picture in Minnie's chair and that will no longer happen.  But I'm sure that the new area will be beautiful.  I'm going to check out your link later.



We made the effort to visit Mickey's and Minnie's houses last May knowing that they would be gone within the year. They were pretty cute. 

Good luck with Lord of the Flies. That was my assigned summer reading between 8th and 9th grade and I HATED it. I think they assign the worst books to read over the summer. 

***********
I haven't been very hungry today and I haven't eaten a lot, but the things I did eat were such crap that I'm over my points again. Monday is my true rest day with exercise, and I really might just take a nap. I do have some studying to do and I'm supposed to go to flute choir tonight, but I don't know if that's going to work out this semester-by the time I get done with clinic I'm ready to crash!

I still haven't started packing. I should get earplugs before we leave for IllumiNations and HalloWishes; my other option is to bring my iPod (which I'm bringing anyway) and try to line up the soundtracks so the fireworks noise is blocked a bit (I'm very sensitive to loud sounds). We have travel sized bottles at home in the quart bag, but I kind of want to buy a set here to have it all set before I go home. Thoughts?


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Thanks, LTS! Unfortunately none of these will work with my mother. She's got my dad so worked up about it that's what's going to make it even more difficult. I am going to try getting them to come up for Christmas so they can be with the kids and let them know that I have Mondays ad Wednesdays that I will devote entirely to them. I will also have friends up while they are here. We didn't know how Mom would be feeling so we couldn't plan anything. We figured that they would want a party with all of their friends so we should wait until they are up here. She tires out easily. We want them to spend the day together. I may be able to get my brother to come down and visit if they come at Christmas though it won't be easy. I can't control him and I will tell my parents that I didn't appreciate the ultimatum that I was given yesterday! It can't happen when they may want it to and that is final!
> 
> I'm going to send my parents an email about Christmas with the prices and when they can come up and how long they can stay. I don't know about appointments for them so that's something they will have to let me know about.
> 
> Gotta go get dressed for car pool duty. The other person involved in the car pool lost some of his custody rights so our schedule has all changed with that. Now I have to get Brian involved in it the week I am away. I kind of wish I were taking Izzie with me!
> 
> TTFN



Tracy  This is just a thought from an outside perspective.  Is there any chance that you could cancel your upcoming trip?  Use the money that you would have spent toward airfare for your parents, have them come earlier than you planned so that they are at your home for their anniversary.  You could have a quaint dinner party, maybe have people send cards to you on the sly, keep them with you through the holidays.  It might solve all the issues   I'm sure your sister could use a nice long break right about now or at least by Thanksgiving.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD 10/3  HH on busy days... the food is easier for me.  I am home mostly with running around alot but I can usually grab some nuts to take, a fiber 1 brownie, salads if I am out,fruit cup.  I find it hard when the kids are pigging out on pizza and things. 

DQOTD  10/3  I am happy about it if it expands the park.  I like the areas,more rides,more restaurants,... We have been going for all 40 yrs.  I was there for opening day as a kid.  I would have gone if we didn't already have a trip planned on the 14th.

So, Murphy seems to have taken up residence at my place. I last posted about all the items going kaput this last week.  Night before last, someone got into my car(I often forget to lock it) and tossed everything but nothing gone.  There was only umbrellas and change in there.  Today, the riding lawnmower broke.  Something with the gas pedal but DH know what part to get.  I guess DS gets the week off from yard work until it comes in.  Oh, and my cute black rhinestone flipflops came apart! What is going on!  I have to laugh!

I am focusing on the trip.  Getting the FE gifts together,makng magnets for door, I try and sorta plan the outfits each of us wears so the photos look a little better than all crazy colors.  Now I just need to go preorder the photopass.


----------



## ougrad86

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?




My exercise has gone by the wayside, mainly because I did something to my ankle this weekend.  Busy days actually make it easier for me to stay on track in terms of eating - I have been known to get so busy, I forget to eat!

I am not overwhelming excited about the expansion, since I do not spend much time in Fantasyland.  But I may change my mind once I see it.  I would like to ride Dumbo someday, but have not had the patience to want to wait in line, but it is an iconic ride that I want to have my picture taken on!  With two Dumbo's, I might have a better chance!



pjlla said:


> I think that DD and I were most taken with this replica of Rapunzel's tower in Germany on our last visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P



Where is that!?  It is so cute, is it over near the model train?  I don't quite recognize the wooded area.  The last time we went was before Rapunzel.


----------



## bellebookworm9

ougrad86 said:


> Where is that!?  It is so cute, is it over near the model train?  I don't quite recognize the wooded area.  The last time we went was before Rapunzel.



I don't think it's there anymore. My understanding is that it was there only for the Flower & Garden Festival.


----------



## elanorasmom

Wow, a weekend goes by and there is so much to catch up on!

I've been pretty good for the most part. We had a friend over on Friday night and she just talked and talked and talked...my resolve to have only a glass of wine turned into a few. Plus some of the Hershey's kisses we use to reward DD's potty skills! I knew using chocolate as a reward might be a problem...for me!

I didn't go to the gym on Friday, but did a Crunch video on Netflix. Of course, all the dogs and my DD joined me on the yoga mat for the video. I took Sat and Sun off and was back at the gym today to lift. Tomorrow I'll run and power yoga is Wed.

Lots of questions!

QOTD 9/30: I always listen to music when I exercise. It keeps me going, and helps me keep a stride. Do you have an exercise playlist? What are some of your favorite songs to work out to?

I have a HUGE playlist, although I am always tinkering with it. I need music to work out - and my music, specifically. They are always blaring music at the gym but rarely is it something I like. I also change up music depending on whether I am running or weight lifting. 

Disney QOTD: On your arrival day, what do you do? Do you rush right off to the parks (which one?) or do you hang around the hotel and pool?

Recently, we have been driving from Miami Beach, where my mom lived, so we would get in and relax, go to the pool and have dinner at Chef Mickey's. Now that she has moved in with us, I don't know if we would go earlier or keep with the same schedule.

QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read? The very last book I read, which was this weekend, was Angels Dance and Angels Die, by Patricia Butler. It is about the relationship between Jim Morrison of the Doors and his girlfriend/common law wife, Pam Courson. 


DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why? 

It always changes! I have always loved Japan, but this past year I really loved France. The WDW 5K runs through the World Showcase, and it was really cool to run thru with all the characters out just for the runners!

*Has anyone here been vegan and can offer any words of wisdom or favorite recipes?* I'm vegetarian and I was vegan for a while. I stopped in the early stages of my pregnancy - not because I was afraid, but because my cravings included chocolate ice cream, which I ate all the time. I can recommend a few things. 

One, www.theppk.com is a great resource for recipes. In that vain, they have published the Veganomicon, pretty much a vegan cooking bible. I highly recommend that book.

Two, I decided to become vegan after a Humane Society conference. One of the things that I learned is that as a vegan, you can be as strict or not strict as you are comfortable with. I think a lot of people get turned off from veganism because they grapple with questions about refined sugar, beer, wine, etc. Yes, you have to check every single label. But your parameters are up to you and what you are comfortable with. Colleen Patrick Goudrou spoke at the conference and was inspirational. This is her website: http://www.compassionatecooks.com/

Lastly, www.fatfreevegan.com this blog is a great resource for me as someone who would look for vegan options that were low in fat. 

I loved being vegan - it was the healthiest I have ever felt in my entire life.

DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event. Always and forever - the fireworks over the castle.

QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? During the work week, (when my husband is not home) are easier for me because my schedule is mine and my DD. Weekends are tougher because I would rather be spending time as a family than at the gym!

What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion? I'm soooo disappointed they aren't doing Pixie Hollow!  I was suprised to hear they were scraping those plans since Tink is so popular with girls (of all ages!). 

Here is to a good week everyone!!

Jennifer


----------



## kollerbear

elanorasmom said:


> I didn't go to the gym on Friday, but did a Crunch video on Netflix. Of course, all the dogs and my DD joined me on the yoga mat for the video.



 The image of this made me laugh out loud!



elanorasmom said:


> *Has anyone here been vegan and can offer any words of wisdom or favorite recipes?* I'm vegetarian and I was vegan for a while. I stopped in the early stages of my pregnancy - not because I was afraid, but because my cravings included chocolate ice cream, which I ate all the time. I can recommend a few things.
> 
> One, www.theppk.com is a great resource for recipes. In that vain, they have published the Veganomicon, pretty much a vegan cooking bible. I highly recommend that book.



Thank you! We actually JUST purchased that book on Friday---my BF made the chickpea cutlets and put them with an apple cider BBQ sauce he already makes and some broccoli slaw from TJs on a WW bun... holy mackerel it was incredible. So much better than straight seitan. Everything in there looks so good--do you have any favorite recipes out of the book we could try next? I miss getting my recipes off-line (we get a ton from Veg. Times) where I can read the user comments...



elanorasmom said:


> Two, I decided to become vegan after a Humane Society conference. One of the things that I learned is that as a vegan, you can be as strict or not strict as you are comfortable with. I think a lot of people get turned off from veganism because they grapple with questions about refined sugar, beer, wine, etc. Yes, you have to check every single label. But your parameters are up to you and what you are comfortable with. Colleen Patrick Goudrou spoke at the conference and was inspirational. This is her website: http://www.compassionatecooks.com/
> 
> Lastly, www.fatfreevegan.com this blog is a great resource for me as someone who would look for vegan options that were low in fat.
> 
> I loved being vegan - it was the healthiest I have ever felt in my entire life.



Thank you! That is so great to hear. At least at this point, we're definitely still easing into it, and I don't know that we'll eat vegan when we're out all the time (but we don't eat out often) or when others are cooking for us, but it did feel really important to us to take that next step while we're at a point in our lives where we can afford the time and energy to do it. I can see how veganism--much more so than vegetarianism--really does take a "hobby" level of commitment.




pjlla said:


> Nothing like putting things out there to make them more "real".  Now that you've told folks you are doing a race, you MUST, right??



 You got it!




pjlla said:


> I got DD the National Geographic series on DVD last Christmas.  It was a bit pricey at $50 or $60, but it is SO NEAT!  She hasn't used it a lot, as it is a bit slower and cumbersome to use, but she has found some neat stuff.  And we didn't need an entire bookshelf to store it!



That's so cool! Yeah, I love going through them backwards and watching as up-to-date stories start turning into things that are more like contemporary history... even seeing what the world was like the year when I was born! 

When we got them, we were at my friend's house and I left my BF alone with her husband for what, 10 mins? And I come back in the room and my BF goes, "honey! we're going to get National Geographics!" And her husband said to come by later in the week with a cart to pick them up. (Live in a city, they live a block away, so, we have a grocery cart.) WELL, what she ACTUALLY said was CAR. And yes. We needed the car. It ended up being not-so-free, because the bookshelf cost $70!!! But at the end of the day, it looks great in our home, and we love having them. But yeah. YOWZA! SO MUCH STUFF!!! At $15 a year, how do they make a profit? I think it's really neat they offer it all as a DVD. We're happy to see you can order prints of the photos, too!




bellebookworm9 said:


> *kollerbear*, I also think that Morocco is one of the prettiest countries. One of the cookbooks my suitemate used was called "500 Vegan Recipes". She got it from her boyfriend (he's also vegan) and I believe it's one that she uses the most.



Thanks so much for following up-- I will definitely check that book out!! I think I saw it on the shelves.



trinaweena said:


> Yesterday was a pretty big milestone.  Well firday was i guess.  I actually fit into a pair of skinny jeans that i have not fit into in months.  I very much hate jeans because i am always so uncomfortable in them and think i look fat and terrible in them.  Friday I not only fir into a pair of jeans, but they were skinny jeans, they were not tight at all, i had no stomach pouring over the top, and i wore them all day long!  Saturday we went to American Eagle (my boyfriend works there) and i tried on all the styles of jeans and found the most comfortable pair of skinny jeans ever!  I also fit into jeggings which surprised me since they are so tight and form fitting but i couldnt afford them.  I have to say im really happy about this, and if i do say so myself i looked fantastic!



Awesome!!!  Congrats! OH and we just discovered the Sherlock Holmes BBC series with Jeremey Brett streaming on Netflix... have you ever seen it?? We thought the acting was just awesome...

_______________________________________________________________

Had a great day today--went for my first "workout" in a really long time, even though it was just a brisk walk and not a run yet. But I'm trying to figure out how to carve out time, first, so all in due time.

Doesn't the weather make everyone excited for Halloween? (If you're into Halloween?) I was wondering if anyone in the New York area has been to Sleepy Hollow for the festivities? 

I hope everyone finishes the 2nd half of their Biggest Loser week strong!


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.  

Tracey I hope you can find a good solution to your problem.  My parents celebrated their 50th a year after I celebrated my 25th.  They weren't going to do anything since they did a big celebration for their 25th but their friends convinced them to do it.  We had a great day.  Some of my sisters and I worked very hard that day to make it good one.  What about contacting some of their friends and have them write memory and put them into a scrap book. 

Pam  Patty Lupone book was very New York and very much about theater and relationships.  I enjoyed it.  It was an easy read.

QOTD This is a question I have been thinking about all day without the QOTD.  Yesterday I had a very busy day and logged 17000 steps.  I want to count this in terms of minutes of exercise but I am trying to figure it out.

I am excited about the new expansion.   I want to read the article about it  when I have some time this week.  I am hoping that when I am there in AUg some of it will be open.  

That's all the time I have this morning.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## cclovesdis

I woke up really early this morning. I have a feeling I know why, but there's nothing I can do about that now. I just have to plan better tonight. I was planning to go to Weight Watchers, but we are down a car, so it looks like I'll have to miss it. I was told that there is an earlier meeting near enough to work, but I don't see that online. The meeting I usually go to ends up getting me home for the day close to when I want to be asleep, so this other meeting would be perfect. Maybe I will try. It's just in the opposite direction of home, so still not ideal. 

Anyway, as you can probably guess from my lack of posting, I have not been on plan. Today WILL be a good day. I made some GF bread last night and am looking forward to a well-rounded lunch. I even bought some cheese I can eat and will have some for lunch. I had it yesterday, but not on bread. Good, but not great. I think there's something about deli meat and cheese that screams bread to me. Plus, my body needs a good amount of carbs and I haven't been having enough.

I'm off to make lunch and breakfast. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Deb- She is looking forward to my visit in 2 weeks and my sister needs a break. I am hoping that my brother and sister will chip in with me to get them their tickets to come up for Christmas. I need to discuss that with them after I approach them with the subject. I spoke to my mom briefly last night as she had chemo yesterday and was wiped out and had been sleeping all afternoon. Nothing was said but I have some ideas of things to do. 

I just can't get up at 5am anymore to work out like I used to. No matter how hard I try I just can't do it. Hoping to do some elliptical during BL tonight. I have one client at noon today so that's a bit of a workout. Not even going to bother getting up. The rain woke me up this morning but I reset the alarm and went back to bed. From those of you who know me from the previous challenges this is so UNTIGGER like! I used to do 2-3 miles before 6am. Oh well, if I can keep doing the track 2 nights a week and workout sometime the other days. Hoping that will do the trick.

Off to finish getting Ash ready for school.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Good morning. It is another dark, cold, dreary morning here.

A bit of a fun
QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!

One week from now will be our last day in Disney.  We have breakfast scheduled at Cape May Cafe and will then spend a few hours at Downtown Disney before Magical Express picks us up, probably around 4pm. 

DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.


----------



## bellebookworm9

*cc*, I hope your day goes well!



donac said:


> QOTD This is a question I have been thinking about all day without the QOTD.  Yesterday I had a very busy day and logged 17000 steps.  I want to count this in terms of minutes of exercise but I am trying to figure it out



I understand this-I mapped it on Google Earth and figured out that on a normal day I walk at least a mile in normal courses of travel. But I don't wear a pedometer and it's not a steady amount of time so I don't know how to count it as exercise. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.



QOTD: My dream job is what I'm going for: Audiology. I think it's absolutely fascinating. Another career would be a professional student. I'd be happy if I could stay in school for the rest of my life and just keep learning-without the loans, of course. I'd also like to be a Disney Fairy Tale Wedding Planner (I hope to eventually get married at Seabreeze Pointe, between Beach Club and Boardwalk-I'll take pictures on Friday!) or just a Disney Vacation Planner in general.

DQOTD: I have *a lot* of Disney music. I have the soundtracks to SpectroMagic, Wishes, Fantasmic, and IllumiNations. I have the 4 Parks, 1 World CD with lots of great music on it, like Soarin'. I also have a bunch of songs from Disney Movies-Beauty and the Beast, Mary Poppins, Pocahontas, The Little Mermaid, Aladdin, Princess and the Frog, Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

*Pamela,* hope that the scrapbook is finished soon.    I'm sure it is lovely and something that your MIL will cherish always!  

*Tracey,* glad that you had a good report from the doctor.   

*LTS,* I'm with you!  I hate the "punish the class for the misbehavior of a few" thing, too.    That makes for a long, miserable evening with that much homework night after night.  

*Gretchen,* it won't be long now!  

*4HOLIDAYS,* you really need the single digit dance after this week!  

*ougrad86,* hope the ankle is feeling better soon!  



elanorasmom said:


> I didn't go to the gym on Friday, but did a Crunch video on Netflix. Of course, all the dogs and my DD joined me on the yoga mat for the video. I took Sat and Sun off and was back at the gym today to lift. Tomorrow I'll run and power yoga is Wed.



  Always nice to make exercise a family affair!  

*kollerbear,* I love the fall weather, too.  

Great job on the steps, *Dona!* 

*CC,* you can turn it around -- I know it!  

Thought you might be interested in this article from sparkpeople.com on motivation.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1676

_Motivation is like cold hard cash: You can never have too much! And when youre trying to lose weight (for the umpteenth time for many of us) you know that you need a wealth of motivational strategies you can count on. But, with so many motivational tips and tricks to sift through, why are we so often losing our motivation rather than reaping the rewards?

One reason is that some of the most popular motivation strategies people use are mind gamesgames that don't really work for the long term. At first glance, they all seem helpful, but most are actually bound to fail. Instead of playing Russian roulette when youre choosing a weight-loss strategy, read on to find out how you can beat the odds and pick a winner._

I always find that I have to hunt a bit more for my motivation as we get through the exciting first few weeks of the challenge, not to mention Halloween candy showing up en masse and Thanksgiving and Christmas right around the corner.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy Birthday, Nancy!*


----------



## yulilin3

DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies. 
I have Fantasmic!, the Disney Parades and Parties music (MNSSHP, P&P), 4 parks CD.
Also since I'm a stay at hme mom I put on Mouse World Radio or Park Hopper Radio on Live365, almost the entire day. Right now I'm listening to Sounds Dangerous


----------



## lovehoney

It's a beautiful morning here.  Bright sunshine, cool weather, clear as a bell, but my mood is cold and dreary.  

My DS10 is at sleep-away environmental camp this week.  It is the first time he's stayed away from home more than one night.  I didn't think I would be so sad.  I know he is having a great time - he was so excited to go.

I have another interview this afternoon.  Normally I would be super excited because I've been looking for a job for over a year now.  Now I'm worried - What if I do get the job? I've been a SAHM for 9 years.  How will I manage winter and summer break?  I've always spent time with the boys during this time.  When I factor in day care for DS2, after school care and  summer/winter camps for DS10 and DS7 - there isn't that much left over.  We do need the security of having both DH and I having jobs, so I need to go back to work.  

Then there is the food.  All i want to do is eat.  I haven't eaten breakfast this morning because I'm afraid.  I don't know if I can stop eating once I start.  How do you control the urge to binge when you are emotional?


----------



## mikamah

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!


after I had to go to the nurse at Typhoon Lagoon, I thought one day I'd like to be a nurse in WDW.  Maybe one day, you never know.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> [DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


I have Country sings the best of disney, and Disney's beach party cds in my car.  I always look at the cd's in disney but never end up buying one with the songs from the parks.  I guess I could buy some songs from itunes and put them on ds's ipod.  He wants an ipod touch so if I get him one for his b-day/christmas, i'll inherit his ipod. 



satorifound said:


> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT!  Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not.  Our next WIN! measure-in will be Friday, October 21st.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> And our top ten list:
> #10- glass1/2full with 1.02%
> #9- audisneydad (wife) with 1.12%
> #8-  mackeysmom with 1.16%
> #7-  mom of djc with 1.24%
> #6-  desiree with 1.43%
> #5-  buzz5985 with 1.54%
> #4-  4holidays with 1.6%
> #3-  kollerbear with 2.49%
> #2-  audiodisneydad with 2.53%
> and the winner.............................
> aamama with 2.66% lost!!!!!


Congratulation everyone!!  Great losses this week!!  
Thank you satorifound for tracking the WIN this challenge. 



lisah0711 said:


> I'm on track for my big goals but just barely.  Need to work a little harder to ensure those dreams come true!


You can do it, Lisa!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Anyway, as you can probably guess from my lack of posting, I have not been on plan. Today WILL be a good day. I made some GF bread last night and am looking forward to a well-rounded lunch. I even bought some cheese I can eat and will have some for lunch. I had it yesterday, but not on bread. Good, but not great. I think there's something about deli meat and cheese that screams bread to me. Plus, my body needs a good amount of carbs and I haven't been having enough.


I'm feeling the same way, not horrible, but not great, so just kinda hanging in the maintaining mode.  I need to get moving.  I am doing some hh, and will definitely get the exercise in this week.  Here's to a good day today!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm pulling out all the Halloween decorations. I love decorating for holidays!
> 
> Maria


I did that on saturday!!  I love decorating for the holidays too.  



glss1/2fll said:


> kathy--Yesterday I watched The Time Traveler's Wife on TV. It was soooo good!


Glad to hear you liked it.  I've heard mixed reviews.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> They're both still kind of confusing to me, and I can't actually think about the time travel too much because then I just get all mixed up in my head.


  I hope by reading the book, I won't be as confused for the movie.  I feel that way about the pirates movies.  When #4 comes out, I want to buy them for ds for christmas, and watch all of them again, and figure out who's dead and who's alive. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?


Planning ahead, having a plan of what to cook on the days we're home, with leftovers for the days we have football makes a big difference.  For exercise, I do better if I plan to get up and do some wii fit, or plan to run after ds gets on the bus.  But if I don't make a definite plan, it's too easy not to do it.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> One week from today we will be spending the morning at Stormalong Bay love, heading over the Wilderness Lodge for lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe, and then spending the late afternoon through midnight at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. I hear the party is super crowded lately due to the Fantasyland expansion taking up a lot of walking space, so:
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?
> 
> Here's an article about it if you have no idea what I'm talking about. http://www.insidethemagic.net/2011/...ld-expansion-emerge-from-imagineer-interview/
> 
> I'll be back shortly with my own answers and replies![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


I'll have to check out that article later, but i've heard there will be a second Dumbo, so that will be nice.  I hate waiting too long for dumbo, and often we skip it because of the line.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> We went to the Fair today in the not so great weather. But, with bad weather comes smaller crowds which was nice


We went to the fair last night, and got rained on, but it wasn't too bad.  We had fun, and I didn't do too badly, had a bite of michael's corn dog, we split a cheeseburger, and split an apple crisp, and had one apple cider donut.  We stayed away from the deep fried twinkies and oreos.  



kollerbear said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, and CONGRATULATIONS on finishing your half, and for finishing it faster than your last! Unexpected PB! Haha. Do you have a next race planned? For myself, I would love for it to be a Disney race, but I don't think we'd be able to afford that next year and there are good races in the New York City area, so probably not. I'm thinking about the Manhattan half marathon in Central Park in January-- New York Road Runners does a half marathon series in each borough of the city throughout the year, and it's nice to be able to train on the exact path you'll be running (the Central Park loop). My first 1/2 was about a year ago in Central Park, and I loved it. They also organize nicely, with frequent water/Gatorade/gel stations and a clock at every mile. I remember when I ran my second 1/2 in New Haven, which was a much more professionally organized ING race, I just assumed I'd see a clock every mile, and when I didn't it really threw me off! BUT one day I hope I'll get to run WDW as my first marathon! That's the whole reason I got into running last year, and even though it didn't happen exactly as planned, I hope it'll happen, maybe in 2013. Just remembering what you said--if you set your mind to it and put your heart into it, you can do it!


Central park is so beautiful, it must be amazing to run through.  We spent one afternoon there, walked around for a long time, and when we looked at the map we hadn't even seen 1/6th of the park.  I have a 5k on thanksgiving, but no longer race plans.  Though my goal is to do another half in disney in 2014 for my 50th b-day.  I'd like to do the january half and cheer on the full, but we'll see what happens.  The disney marathon will be a fantastic motivator for you to continue your traiing.  

*Pamela*Looks like the rain is headed your way.  Hope it's not too bad for you.  Nice work on the scrapbooking.  I want to get some scrapping done once football ends.  We spend about 8 hours each week total for practice and games, so if I even dedicated 2 hours a week to scrap, I could get so much done.  

*Tracey*- It's so hard.  Hang in there. 

Good morning, losers!!  Rainy day here, but it seems to be stopping.  My yard is flooded, and the water has been pouring over my bulkhead threshold into the basement, stressing me out.  I have a sump pump that's working overtime, but I'm very happy the rain is stopping.  I was cranky with ds when he was not ready for school, but luckily the bus was late so we weren't fighting when he left.  

Need to get back to tracking today.  Lost it on sunday, but am starting fresh again.  

Happy Birthday Nancy!!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## jillbur

bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning. It is another dark, cold, dreary morning here.
> 
> A bit of a fun
> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> One week from now will be our last day in Disney.  We have breakfast scheduled at Cape May Cafe and will then spend a few hours at Downtown Disney before Magical Express picks us up, probably around 4pm.
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.




My dream job would probably be working with animals. When I was little I wanted to be a trainer for Sea World. So, maybe something along those lines?

We have The Lion King CD in our car at all times and my DS5 requests it all the time. We just love The Lion King!

So far, today's been pretty good. I am trying to find time to take DS8 running later since we signed up for a 5k on Saturday. But, it is gloomy and drizzly here. I get home at 3 and have a PTO meeting at 4. My DS has a hard time running after dinner because he seems to get cramps. So, I have no idea what to do. I guess we'll play it by ear. Other than that, I hope everyone has a great day!

Jill


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning!
I have already spent way too much time here on the computer so I need to get moving.  Since I was gone yesterday the house didn't get cleaned and I have no idea what is for dinner tonight.  I haven't even had breakfast yet!  We have some sun today so I am going to look at my paint samples and see if I can pick a color for the hallways.




bellebookworm9 said:


> I don't like change either and I was really upset too. Heck, I'm still upset that I never got to experience things like Horizons or the Tapestry of Dreams/Nations parade.



Me too!  I was really glad that we got a chance to see the Main Street Electrical Parade 2 years ago when were there.  



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I try and sorta plan the outfits each of us wears so the photos look a little better than all crazy colors.



I am so glad that I am not the only one that does that!  My family knows to just ask each morning "What am I wearing today?"



kollerbear said:


> Awesome!!!  Congrats! OH and we just discovered the Sherlock Holmes BBC series with Jeremey Brett streaming on Netflix... have you ever seen it?? We thought the acting was just awesome...


DH just introduced DD15 to the Poirot mysteries on Netflix.  Now she wants to watch one with him every night.  I think Sherlock Holmes will be next.



cclovesdis said:


> Plus, my body needs a good amount of carbs and I haven't been having enough.


Can you eat beans?  Like black beans or navy beans?  They are a great source of carbs and there are some good recipes available that you may be able to use.  Pureed beans are good as a thickener in soups.



bellebookworm9 said:


> A bit of a fun
> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> One week from now will be our last day in Disney.  We have breakfast scheduled at Cape May Cafe and will then spend a few hours at Downtown Disney before Magical Express picks us up, probably around 4pm.
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.[/COLOR]



Geez, I got a little  just reading that today will be your last day next week.  

Dream Job? Well I think I have it-- Stay at home Mom.  I really don't like working outside the house (heck, I don't like working inside the house some days!) but I have done it and very likely will do it again at some point.   I think that I would like to be a Children's Librarian or be able to write Educational Curriculum.  I was a teacher but really just didn't enjoy all the crap that goes along with it.  I love to plan the lessons.   Actually the job I have enjoyed the most was as a Technical Librarian as a Temp for a large company.  I was brought in from the temp agency to get things cleaned up and organized-- they basically had a storage room piled with papers and magazines and documents.  I really enjoyed that.  I ended up pregnant not too long after I started and due to extreme morning sickness that lasted all 9 months I had to leave and never got to finish the job.  I really wanted to stay there as it was a temp to hire position.

Disney Soundtracks:  I have Wishes, Fantasmic!, Nemo the Musical and a 5 disk set of music from parks and movies and TV shows, as well as various children's music sung by Disney characters, Christmas Music, and several things from the Muppets (which are now disney).


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!

you know, i really don't know WHAT my dream job would be! i feel like it changes all the time. hmm...how about...a travel writer?? that could be fun! or maybe a job at disney that actually pays well? 
 
DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.

nope, i don't have any soundtracks or cds. i was listening to sorcerer radio on my iphone while walking for a while but since i'm not walking anymore (too painful right now) i haven't been listening to much. i actually need a little disney break after our last trip. i loved it but i have too much stuff going on right now to be able to keep up with my disney addiction!

**

hi everyone! i've been so busy these last few days that i haven't had any time to DIS. shame! i know! we decided to sell this house and buy another one in the neighborhood. so i've been trying to get the house all nice and neat in case we get any bites but with a 2 year old and being 8 months pregnant it's much harder than i thought it would be. 

had an early OB appt this morning. managed to actually get a parking spot down in manhattan. woot! $27 saved right there!

eating has been crazy and i'm up over 30 lbs for the pregnancy. i've given up worrying about it. i've lost it before, i'll do it again. 

have a great day everyone! i hope to be more active soon...just as soon as i take this nap....


----------



## dumbo_buddy

lisah0711 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Nancy!*



aw, thanks lisa! 

you know you are getting older when you have to be reminded by facebook that it's your bday. i woke up this morning, popped in the shower, sat down to guzzle a cup of coffee before heading out and checked email and facebook. only after i logged into facebook and saw the happy birthday messages did i remember what day it was! lol!!!


----------



## liesel

Nancy!

*lovehoney* Good luck with your interview!

*LTS* I was cracking up when the filter edited out your "specialty mushroom."

*JacksLilWench* Welcome back!  I hope you had a great vacation!

*Gretchen* Enjoy your upcoming trip!  Thanks for being the coach this week!

*Tracey*  for all the parent stuff.  It must be difficult being caught between caring for your own family and looking after your parents.  Hang in there!

*Kathy* Being a nurse at WDW would be awesome!

*Maria* I put up some Halloween decorations this weekend too, but since we don't have a lot of furniture, there isn't many places for them to go!

*CC* Thanks for doing healthy habits again this challenge, you're so creative!

*Pamela* Hi, I hope everything is going well for you.

*DisneyWedding2010* I hope you were better able to enjoy the rest of your WDW trip.  Good luck with getting settled into your new house!

Wow, I see we have multiple Lindas in this group, rivaling the Nancys and Lisas!

Hello to everyone else, I'll try to keep up with this thread!

Hi, for all the newbies, I'm Lisa and I've been a major slacker with posting lately.  I was on vacation and have been spending the last week playing catch up and getting ready for another trip to CA for a wedding and of course Disneyland!  This is my 4th challenge, my first was last fall.  I was inspired by so many of the participants here who have accomplished amazing things that I am now training for my first half marathon, the Tink in January.  This is a fantastic group!

QOTD: My dream job would combine my love of travel with my culinary background so I would pick food writer.  I used to be a decent writer once upon a time.  Either that or to have a very small cafe of my own.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Quick hello again. 

UGH, I am soooo far gone from this group, I miss you guys!! I will be glad when Cross Country season is over! 

Trying my best to stay on plan. Need to get my work outs in, I have not been diligent enough with that. 

I still intend to coach this coming week, I'll have to make myself get up early to post. I won't be around much Saturday since DS15 has the biggest meet of the season and it's DS10's birthday. But I will pop in when we get home.


----------



## yulilin3

QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
I would love to work at WDW, anything really (with the exeption of food service), right now I can;t since I'm going thru an immigration process, but soon, I hope/wish.
My day is not going at all well, I have a massive headache, it's TTOTM (that time of the month) for me, I haven't been able to workout today because of the headache and I got the munchies for chocolate, which happens each and every month. To make matters worse my daughter is selling World Best Chocolate for school fundraiser and I have a bucket of candy from MNSSHP. Needles to say I've exceeded todays calories already. Hoping for this headache to go away so I can get my Zumba on,


----------



## elanorasmom

lovehoney said:


> I have another interview this afternoon.  Normally I would be super excited because I've been looking for a job for over a year now.  Now I'm worried - What if I do get the job? I've been a SAHM for 9 years.  How will I manage winter and summer break?  I've always spent time with the boys during this time.  When I factor in day care for DS2, after school care and  summer/winter camps for DS10 and DS7 - there isn't that much left over.  We do need the security of having both DH and I having jobs, so I need to go back to work.



Don't sweat the interview - the decision comes later. It is a tough decision to go back to work, and the thought of what to do about childcare makes it even tougher. If it is the right job, you make it work. If not, the right one will come along. I hope your interview went well!

QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!

Starting on it now - I was a lobbyist before I left to be a SAHM and now I am apprenticing with a friend of mine who is a dog trainer. You really have to like people - this job is 20% dog and the rest is dealing with the dog owners! 

DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies. 

I have a selection from a bunch of different movies on my Ipod. We like to listen to them in the car with DD. 

Jennifer


----------



## JacksLilWench

Ugh, I hate when I forget to answer the QOTD!  Have to catch up!



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?
> 
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?
> 
> 
> I'll be back shortly with my own answers and replies!



On busy days, I always try to keep my blender bottle with me with a scoop of protein powder ready to go inside.  Also, if I know where I'm going, I scope out what places there are to eat so I don't get stuck eating fast food if I don't have to (and I never have to!)

I am MOST EXCITED!!!!! for the Little Mermaid ride set to open for the expansion.  I want so desperately to be there on opening day, regardless of wait time or crowds.  That has always been and will probably always be my favorite movie 



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.



Dream job?  Definitely a nurse.  I am starting to really look at schools in the area, and am very excited to see what's out there.  BTW, if there are any nurses on the board, what questions should I ask the instructors at open houses, and what are things I should be looking for??  Any help would be immensely appreciated!

I have all three of the Disney's Greatest CD's.  Well worth the $12 on iTunes!  I listened to them on the way down last month and it made the drive that much more enjoyable.  And that much more tolerable on the way back home!


----------



## my3princes

bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning. It is another dark, cold, dreary morning here.
> 
> A bit of a fun
> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> One week from now will be our last day in Disney.  We have breakfast scheduled at Cape May Cafe and will then spend a few hours at Downtown Disney before Magical Express picks us up, probably around 4pm.
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.



I think my dream job would be a trave agent or do they have a secret traveler you know, like a secret shopper that just travels and tries out resorts.  Hmmmm

No Disney soundtracks here.  I usually just listen to the radio



lovehoney said:


> It's a beautiful morning here.  Bright sunshine, cool weather, clear as a bell, but my mood is cold and dreary.
> 
> My DS10 is at sleep-away environmental camp this week.  It is the first time he's stayed away from home more than one night.  I didn't think I would be so sad.  I know he is having a great time - he was so excited to go.
> 
> I have another interview this afternoon.  Normally I would be super excited because I've been looking for a job for over a year now.  Now I'm worried - What if I do get the job? I've been a SAHM for 9 years.  How will I manage winter and summer break?  I've always spent time with the boys during this time.  When I factor in day care for DS2, after school care and  summer/winter camps for DS10 and DS7 - there isn't that much left over.  We do need the security of having both DH and I having jobs, so I need to go back to work.
> 
> Then there is the food.  All i want to do is eat.  I haven't eaten breakfast this morning because I'm afraid.  I don't know if I can stop eating once I start.  How do you control the urge to binge when you are emotional?



I was a stay at home for 9 years.  Well I also worked part time at a restaurant, but the schedule was totally flexible and I worked nights while hubby was home with the kids.  I needed adult interaction.  I began looking for a full time job last August and have landed 3 since then   The first went out of business, the second lied about the benefit package and my current job which is going well.  It was certainly an adjustment and requires a lot of juggling.  My dh and kids have been great with it.  My kids are a bit older so daycare hasn't been an issue as the older kids watch the younger one, or maybe the younger one watches the older ones?  Good luck.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1  Congratulatons Rose&Mike!

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------94!
not reporting in for 1 week-----2
not reporting in for 2 weeks----16
not reporting in for 3 weeks----23
Excused--------------------------2
weigh ins-------------------------51
gains-----------------------------5
maintains------------------------10
losses----------------------------36
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3!
This weeks group loss = 61.3 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.65 %  
Total group weight loss so far 202.2 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
57%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3 Superstars!! 
#10- 1.09% - keenercam 
#9- 1.24% - jillbur 
#8- 1.29% - tigger813 
#7- 1.45% - Crazy4Disney06 
#6 - 1.50% - Settinsail 
#5- 1.54% - Redcat52 
#4- 1.55% - aamomma 
#3- 1.65% - EDuke98080 
#2- 2.76% - satorifound
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 3 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 3.41% - liesel*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations liesel !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1  Congratulatons Rose&Mike!
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------94!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----2
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----16
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----23
> Excused--------------------------2
> weigh ins-------------------------51
> gains-----------------------------5
> maintains------------------------10
> losses----------------------------36
> new or returning members ----1



Drat!!! I forgot to PM you this morning. 
Next week!!


----------



## my3princes

I promise to weigh in this week.  Last week was so busy and I never even got on the scale.  I'm sure it's a good thing though


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 3 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 20% complete.


aamomma  60.00
akhaloha  24.00
amoggio816  6.52
baby1disney  2.22
buzz5985  41.20
cclovesdis  29.00
ClassicPooh2  20.00
Desiree  12.00
dis-happy  0.00
DopeyDame  7.69
dvccruiser76  7.69
EDuke98080  25.71
elanorasmom  5.71
JacksLilWench  0.00
jaelless  0.00
jillbur  32.35
jimmduck  10.23
keenercam  28.50
kollerbear  22.00
LoraJ  10.42
lovehoney  11.25
lovetoscrap  13.33
Michele  0.00
MickeyMagic  30.56
mom2aidanNpiper  0.00
mommyof2Pirates  0.00
mvlimmex  16.00
pjstevens  10.42
rafikifan2911  25.00
Redcat52  20.00
RutgersAlum 18.33
Seashell724  30.38
SettinSail  31.61
SunnyB1066  0.00
thunderbird1  22.00
tigger813  22.29
tinkerbellfriend  10.00
trinaweena  13.77
WDWorBUST  10.00
wickeys friend  30.00
Worfiedoodles  27.00
yanni2  1.00
yulilin3  8.54
Zoesmama03 20.93


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


>



Sorry I need to put DS to bed, but I didn't want to miss saying Happy Birthday Nancy!


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser this week, my fellow Lisabelle, *liesel*!  

Oh and *aamomma* if you are reading along please share your secret of success being 60% to your goal for the challenge already!


----------



## mackeysmom

Sorry I havent posted in a while.   These past few days, I have fallen so far off the wagon that I cant even see the wagon any longer.  

This week wont be much easier  my birthday is at the end of the week and I have a few lunches and dinners planned  with friends and family (at not so WW-friendly places!)

Oh well  I will continue to walk/run (or do my BL dvd) each day and if I can just maintain over the next week or so, I will be happy. 

Off to catch up on missed posts  this thread is moving pretty quickly.

- Laura


----------



## buzz5985

cclovesdis said:


> I woke up really early this morning. I have a feeling I know why, but there's nothing I can do about that now. I just have to plan better tonight. I was planning to go to Weight Watchers, but we are down a car, so it looks like I'll have to miss it. I was told that there is an earlier meeting near enough to work, but I don't see that online. The meeting I usually go to ends up getting me home for the day close to when I want to be asleep, so this other meeting would be perfect. Maybe I will try. It's just in the opposite direction of home, so still not ideal.
> 
> Anyway, as you can probably guess from my lack of posting, I have not been on plan. Today WILL be a good day. I made some GF bread last night and am looking forward to a well-rounded lunch. I even bought some cheese I can eat and will have some for lunch. I had it yesterday, but not on bread. Good, but not great. I think there's something about deli meat and cheese that screams bread to me. Plus, my body needs a good amount of carbs and I haven't been having enough.
> 
> I'm off to make lunch and breakfast. Have a great day everyone!



A great big Thank You CC for my wonderful surpise I received in the mail.  Everything in it was so thoughtful.  I didn't do as well with my weight loss last week and I attribute it to slacking off on the HH.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning. It is another dark, cold, dreary morning here.
> 
> A bit of a fun
> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> One week from now will be our last day in Disney.  We have breakfast scheduled at Cape May Cafe and will then spend a few hours at Downtown Disney before Magical Express picks us up, probably around 4pm.
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.



Dream job would be landscape design at WDW.  Or something in photography.  Landscape photography??

I do have CD's but barely listen to them.  



lisah0711 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Nancy!*



Happy Birthday Nancy!!!



lovehoney said:


> It's a beautiful morning here.  Bright sunshine, cool weather, clear as a bell, but my mood is cold and dreary.
> 
> My DS10 is at sleep-away environmental camp this week.  It is the first time he's stayed away from home more than one night.  I didn't think I would be so sad.  I know he is having a great time - he was so excited to go.
> 
> I have another interview this afternoon.  Normally I would be super excited because I've been looking for a job for over a year now.  Now I'm worried - What if I do get the job? I've been a SAHM for 9 years.  How will I manage winter and summer break?  I've always spent time with the boys during this time.  When I factor in day care for DS2, after school care and  summer/winter camps for DS10 and DS7 - there isn't that much left over.  We do need the security of having both DH and I having jobs, so I need to go back to work.
> 
> Then there is the food.  All i want to do is eat.  I haven't eaten breakfast this morning because I'm afraid.  I don't know if I can stop eating once I start.  How do you control the urge to binge when you are emotional?



I work nights - DH days.  So one of us has always been home with our DS.  It's been tough on DH, but he never complains.  Some days after working 12 hours he has to come home take a shower and go running back out the door for school events, scouts, sport practices and games.   DH and DS have a very close relationship because of it.  We have a very good support system in the community too.  If DH is running late he will call someone in scouts or from DS team to give DS a ride.  And we return the favor.   



mikamah said:


> Good morning, losers!!  Rainy day here, but it seems to be stopping.  My yard is flooded, and the water has been pouring over my bulkhead threshold into the basement, stressing me out.  I have a sump pump that's working overtime, but I'm very happy the rain is stopping.  I was cranky with ds when he was not ready for school, but luckily the bus was late so we weren't fighting when he left.
> 
> Need to get back to tracking today.  Lost it on sunday, but am starting fresh again.
> 
> Happy Birthday Nancy!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



I got home from work at 12:30 am.  Read for about an hour, woke up around 4:00 am with the horrendous thunder and rain.  Never got back to sleep.  Story of my life.  I had a class today in Beverly and I got stuck in the traffic nightmare this morning on 128.  I take a photography class in Beverly.  I left Wakefield at 8:45 am and arrived for a 10:00 am class at 11:00 am.  Usually takes me less than 30 minutes.  When I arrived at the building I found a parking space close to the door and was surprised.  When I opened the door of the building and looked down the stairs there was 5 feet of water - that's when I noticed the sign - North Shore Community College - No Classes.  Arrrrghhhh.  I went home and went back to bed.  

Congratulations to all the Losers and Maintainers.  

Janis


----------



## tigger813

Heading down in 10 minutes to do the elliptical while watching Biggest Loser! Anyone wanna join me? My goal is to do at least 2 and maybe 3 miles during the show. I gave a massage today and that's been my only exercise. I still have more water to drink today. I ate 2 pieces of crust when Izzie and I went to her book fair. She never eats her crust and I was still a bit hungry. Hoping for a loss this week so I had better get moving!We bought a Lego Harry Potter book for the family and got Ash a Star Wars Clone Wars book. Izzie also bought herself a book that she wanted. 

Congrats to all the losers this week especially Liesel! I was happy to see myself in the top 10 again! It's been a while. 

Have a great night! Time to lace up the sneaks and kiss the girls good night!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Did 2.25 miles in 51 minutes at level 2 tension. Felt great. Feet started really hurting so I stopped. Chugging lots of water and watching the end of Biggest Loser.

I plan on doing 2-3 miles at the track tomorrow night. Not sure if I will have time earlier in the day to workout unless I roll out of bed early. I have several errands and I need to meet with a prospective Herbalife client at work. 

Need to make my grocery list for tomorrow. I will have about 3 hours to get all my errands done. Also need to sort through my coupons. Will also be signing the kids up for basketball tomorrow. I will be helping with Izzie's basketball practices to that will be extra workout time for me! Looking forward to that. 

Time to get organized!

TTFN


----------



## lovehoney

elanorasmom said:


> Don't sweat the interview - the decision comes later. It is a tough decision to go back to work, and the thought of what to do about childcare makes it even tougher. If it is the right job, you make it work. If not, the right one will come along. I hope your interview went well!
> Jennifer



Thanks.  I feel better now.  I dropped DS2 off at MDO this morning and then hit the treadmill for 30 minutes.  I felt much better afterwards and went home and had a sensible breakfast.

The interview went fine.  I go back next week to interview with the team members.



my3princes said:


> I was a stay at home for 9 years.  Well I also worked part time at a restaurant, but the schedule was totally flexible and I worked nights while hubby was home with the kids.  I needed adult interaction.  I began looking for a full time job last August and have landed 3 since then   The first went out of business, the second lied about the benefit package and my current job which is going well.  It was certainly an adjustment and requires a lot of juggling.  My dh and kids have been great with it.  My kids are a bit older so daycare hasn't been an issue as the older kids watch the younger one, or maybe the younger one watches the older ones?  Good luck.



Wow! 3 jobs in one year.  You really pointed out that you never know what the future will bring.  



buzz5985 said:


> I work nights - DH days.  So one of us has always been home with our DS.  It's been tough on DH, but he never complains.  Some days after working 12 hours he has to come home take a shower and go running back out the door for school events, scouts, sport practices and games.   DH and DS have a very close relationship because of it.  We have a very good support system in the community too.  If DH is running late he will call someone in scouts or from DS team to give DS a ride.  And we return the favor.
> Janis



We have a good support system in our community too.  I know people will help if we ask as we would do for them.  We also have family close by - my DSIL lives 5 houses away and my MIL only a mile. It is great that your DH and DS are so close.  Thanks for letting me know that good things can come out of different work situations.  
I think I just had a bad case of the blues this morning but I'm definitely feeling better now.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Fellow Losers!   Just a quick pop-in.  I've had to start skimming the posts for the most part to stay caught up.  Kollerbear, thanks for the suggestion to visit the Natural History Museum and Central Park.  All the times I've been to NYC, I've never been to Central Park, I don't even think I've ever seen it!  Tracey, good luck with your parents.  That is a tough situation.  You can only do what you can do.  My family drama with my sister last week was that she gave away some of our possesions to her neighbor while we were gone. She claims she did not know we wanted these things back and they can not be on bad terms with their neighbor because they are so special to them.  Hello???  They did many nice things for us while we were gone and now she's trying to turn it around on me that we are ungrateful and petty over a few "things".  She says she is "done" with me!   Whatever.  Nothing like family  Pam, the Betty White book was cute.  Not too much to it.  Not a true biography but her thoughts on a few subjects.

Well, we ended up eating at Cheesecake Factory Sunday night.  I ordered an Aisan Salad off their new "Skinnylicious" menu.  It was very good but I also had a mojito and a slice of dutch caramel apple strudel cheesecake.
I ate the salad over 2 meals.  Monday morning I was up 3 pounds  I went right back to light eating and upped the exercise but still up 3 this morning Hoping to turn it around by Friday.

LTS, we are having such a hard time with homework this year.  DS had very little homework at his International School for 7th and 8th grade.  They advocated no more than 45 mins of homework a WEEK.  I suppose we could have been proactive and assigned some homework ourselves.  DS is constantly telling us this year he has no homework and we go into his backpack and there it is.  It is exhausting keeping on top of him.  Hopefully he will soon get with the program.

So I am considering showering at the Y after my workout every day.  It will save time and I won't be using my water and electricity at home either  I am working up my nerve to do it.  Today, I noticed there is a sauna in there. So what would be the order, workout, sauna, then shower I am guessing?  How long do you sit in the sauna?   Do you just wrap in a towel?  There's a steamroom too!

Have a great week everybody!!!!!!!!   Keep making good decisions, tracking and getting in your water and exercise!!!!!!!!!   Every little bit you do adds up


----------



## SettinSail

Oh, I forgot to mention that I saw a couple posts where I was credited with running a 10K.  That was not me!   I forgot who it was but she said she trained mostly on the elliptical and I think her whole family ran.

I wish that was me!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> *LTS,* I'm with you!  I hate the "punish the class for the misbehavior of a few" thing, too.    That makes for a long, miserable evening with that much homework night after night.
> 
> Thought you might be interested in this article from sparkpeople.com on motivation.



I hated that too! I remember once in middle school my whole English class got "lunch detention" thanks to a few kids (only time I've ever had a detention in my life) and another time kids were being loud and obnoxious in the cafeteria so for weeks we had to sit in the darkened room and weren't allowed to talk.

Haha I saw a commercial earlier about "Is it hiding at work? With the kids? Has it been kicked deep under your bed with your running shoes?" and I said to my housemates "I bet this is about motivation" and sure enough it was!



mikamah said:


> after I had to go to the nurse at Typhoon Lagoon, I thought one day I'd like to be a nurse in WDW.  Maybe one day, you never know.
> 
> I have Country sings the best of disney, and Disney's beach party cds in my car.  I always look at the cd's in disney but never end up buying one with the songs from the parks.  I guess I could buy some songs from itunes and put them on ds's ipod.  He wants an ipod touch so if I get him one for his b-day/christmas, i'll inherit his ipod.



The nurses I encountered at Disney were all awesome! One diagnosed our bug bites (Epcot), another helped me patch up my toe after the wave pool knocked me down (Typhoon Lagoon), several gave me anti-itch gel for the bites, and one at MK let me know where I could go to figure out the "lost people" system.  

What is the beach party CD? iTunes has pretty much NO parks songs, but if you'd like some I'd be more than happy to send some to you!



lovetoscrap said:


> Disney Soundtracks:  I have Nemo the Musical



I liked that show, but don't have the soundtrack. I'll occasionally find myself humming "Go with the Flow".

*Nancy*, good luck with selling your house and buying a new one!



elanorasmom said:


> It is a tough decision to go back to work, and the thought of what to do about childcare makes it even tougher. If it is the right job, you make it work. If not, the right one will come along. I hope your interview went well!



I remember when my mom went back to work, I was about 7. My grandma became the after school care for me and my brother, but she and I disagreed on a lot and it wasn't a good experience. As we got older, my mom worked various shifts, including overnights. For awhile, my grandma and Dad would alternate who would come in the morning to get my brother on the bus (I would have done it if mine didn't leave first). Then in my last few years of high school she was working 6-2 or 8-4, but she would *always* stay late. I still resent her a bit for that, and as she came to find out, there was no benefit to devoting the extra time (she was fired not long after that for stupid reasons) and found out the same thing again with her current job. However, she did always try to take a day or two off over breaks to spend time with us.



JacksLilWench said:


> I listened to them on the way down last month and it made the drive that much more enjoyable.  And that much more tolerable on the way back home!



I've got my Disney playlist in place for the flights, but might throw in some other music as well.



mackeysmom said:


> This week won’t be much easier – my birthday is at the end of the week.



Since I will not be here, happy early birthday!

*****************
Had another iffy eating day. Was not feeling well all morning so didn't go to class, but I did go and take my sociolinguistics exam. I think I got at least 18/20, possibly 19. It was all definitions straight from the book, and one did not have what I am positive is the correct answer as a choice. So I wrote it in and we'll see what she says. 

I did go to my afternoon class but got to leave early because everyone else was taking the test I took last Thursday. I went to the bank to get  change for restaurant/bell hop/mousekeeping tips and also to let them know I would be going on vacation and to note it on my card. The very nice women sat down and talked with me for quite awhile, gave me an ATM card should the actual account card get lost, and refunded me the overdraft fee that recently was incurred when a hotel reservation intended for January was made for September and I was charged-the hotel refunded me their portion as well.

I went to WalMart to get earplugs, a poncho, a toothbrush case and a travel kit. I also bought more of those soft sugar cookies. Two housemates and I went to Zumba, and one of them said, "Wow, you were in the zone!" because I know the routines pretty well by now. I've been given the option to bring the Wii back to school with me, but I don't know yet. We only have Wii Sports and Zumba, and we'd have to rearrange the living room since we have no room to use it right now...


----------



## bellebookworm9

QOTD 10/5: What has been your most difficult obstacle to overcome on your journey to weight loss and a healthier lifestyle? How are you trying to change it?

For me, it's the cutting out the sugary food. The exercise piece is falling into place quite nicely (my calves are all muscle!), and I can eat healthy stuff, the problem is that I still eat cookies, cake, etc on top of the healthy stuff. I learned bad habits from a young age so I'm now trying to correct those bad habits. I try not to buy the stuff, but sometimes I just can't resist. And then of course I eat it really fast and then feel guilty. That is a work in progress.

Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?

I collect both. I think last time I met nearly all of the regularly available characters, especially in World Showcase and at DHS. Tiana and Naveen were really awesome, telling me how if I didn't have a prince at home I should kiss a frog, but not a toad because they aren't the same! Ariel and Eric were also pretty cool. Goofy was a really good mime, indicating disbelief and sadness over my 19th birthday. And Tigger, Woody, and Buzz were all super flirty-wanting kisses and dances!


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------94!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----2
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----16
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----23
> Excused--------------------------2
> weigh ins-------------------------51
> gains-----------------------------5
> maintains------------------------10
> losses----------------------------36
> new or returning members ----1
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3!
> This weeks group loss = 61.3 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.65 %
> Total group weight loss so far 202.2 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
> 57%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3 Superstars!!
> #10- 1.09% - keenercam
> #9- 1.24% - jillbur
> #8- 1.29% - tigger813
> #7- 1.45% - Crazy4Disney06
> #6 - 1.50% - Settinsail
> #5- 1.54% - Redcat52
> #4- 1.55% - aamomma
> #3- 1.65% - EDuke98080
> #2- 2.76% - satorifound
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.41% - liesel*


Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations to all our top losers and Number One!!Lise-Liesel!!!  

*Janis*-128 was a nightmare yesterday.  It took almost 2 hours for two of my coworkers to get to beverly from N,Reading and Peabody.  I would have been so mad to get to the school and then have it cancelled.  How frustrating, and driving in that rain is so exhausting.  Hope you had a good, well-deserved nap. 

*Gretchen*- I met the Typhoon Lagoon nurse after a wave pool accident too.  Bet she sees a lot of us.    I think the Beach Party cd is called DIsney's Beach Party, and it's all Beach Boys songs, but different characters introduce the songs.  It's not really disney songs, but you get the characters voices, like Goofy will say, "Let's get down to the beach" before one of the songs.  My sister gave it to ds before his first trip. 

Good morning everyone!  Hope all in the northeast are drying out.  My basement is almost dry, and the water has receeded in the yard and garage, so all is well here.  My check engine light came on, so I need to drop the car at the garage on my way to work, but then it's about a 15 min walk to work, so that will be my exercise today.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> We made the effort to visit Mickey's and Minnie's houses last May knowing that they would be gone within the year. They were pretty cute.
> 
> I think many people had family traditions tied to Toontown and the houses, so this had better be a pretty good upgrade so as not to disappoint us!
> 
> Good luck with Lord of the Flies. That was my assigned summer reading between 8th and 9th grade and I HATED it. I think they assign the worst books to read over the summer.
> 
> Actually, Lord of the Flies is a re-read for me. I read it a few years ago after I found out that Mark Burnett based the development of "Survivor" on this book.  Saw it at the used book sale this summer, so I grabbed it to give it another read.  But I agree.... they do seem to assign the WORST and HEAVIEST and DARKEST books for summer reading!  DD had a large list to choose from this past summer, but so many of them were really DARK.  I steered her towards a little bit lighter story and she is really happy I did!
> 
> I still haven't started packing. I should get earplugs before we leave for IllumiNations and HalloWishes; my other option is to bring my iPod (which I'm bringing anyway) and try to line up the soundtracks so the fireworks noise is blocked a bit (I'm very sensitive to loud sounds). We have travel sized bottles at home in the quart bag, but I kind of want to buy a set here to have it all set before I go home. Thoughts?



The small bottles are pretty easy to find at Walmart and Target, but why do you need more than one set??



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> Honestly.... I'd love to do Samantha Brown's job on the Travel Channel.  The biggest drawback is that she is traveling "alone".  Obviously a job associated with Disney somehow. BUt other than that, I guess I don't have a "dream job."
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.



I have a few sets of music CDs.... I have the "Classic Disney" 5 CD set and the 50th anniversary "Official Disneyland Resort album" that I primarily use, other than Dis-radio.  Both of the kids have the Tangled soundtrack on their Ipods that I borrow occasionally, and DD had the "Nemo the musical" songs on her Ipod... we sing along in the car sometimes.   GREAT question!!



mikamah said:


> I hope by reading the book, I won't be as confused for the movie.  I feel that way about the pirates movies.  When #4 comes out, I want to buy them for ds for christmas, and watch all of them again, and figure out who's dead and who's alive.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who had trouble following all that!
> 
> *Pamela*Looks like the rain is headed your way.  Hope it's not too bad for you.  Nice work on the scrapbooking.  I want to get some scrapping done once football ends.  We spend about 8 hours each week total for practice and games, so if I even dedicated 2 hours a week to scrap, I could get so much done.
> 
> Yup.... been pouring for it seems like days now!  Finally clearing this morning.  I was hoping to get some scrapping done last night, but it was not to be.
> 
> Good morning, losers!!  Rainy day here, but it seems to be stopping.  My yard is flooded, and the water has been pouring over my bulkhead threshold into the basement, stressing me out.  I have a sump pump that's working overtime, but I'm very happy the rain is stopping.  I was cranky with ds when he was not ready for school, but luckily the bus was late so we weren't fighting when he left.
> 
> Need to get back to tracking today.  Lost it on sunday, but am starting fresh again.


SOrry about the flooding.... heard things were really tough in your area!  Prayers for a sunny Wednesday and going forward!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> So, Murphy seems to have taken up residence at my place. I last posted about all the items going kaput this last week.  Night before last, someone got into my car(I often forget to lock it) and tossed everything but nothing gone.  There was only umbrellas and change in there.  Today, the riding lawnmower broke.  Something with the gas pedal but DH know what part to get.  I guess DS gets the week off from yard work until it comes in.  Oh, and my cute black rhinestone flipflops came apart! What is going on!  I have to laugh!
> 
> Glad you can laugh about all of this stuff!  Hopefully everything will pass and the remaining fall will be tragedy-free!
> 
> I am focusing on the trip.  Getting the FE gifts together,makng magnets for door, I try and sorta plan the outfits each of us wears so the photos look a little better than all crazy colors.  Now I just need to go preorder the photopass.



Glad I'm not the only nut that plans our outfits to coordinate!  It isn't too tough when it is just two of us, but when it is the four of us.... phew!  I try to stick with just a "theme color" or color family each day to make it a bit easier.  Animal Kingdom usually gets greens, oranges, and tans.  We save our colorful Disney t-shirts for the MK.... DHS gets reds and blacks (not sure exactly why).... Epcot usually ends up as a blues/greys day.  

My trip with DD this past spring was really easy.... we wore matching outfits every day!    It was a bit tougher with DS the year before... he did NOT want to match his Mom, so I just kind of coordinated us.... blues, greys, and on the day I wore purple, he wore white.  It definitely makes the scrapbooking easier!



lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> I am so glad that I am not the only one that does that!  My family knows to just ask each morning "What am I wearing today?"
> 
> I KNEW another scrapper would totally understand!  And it makes the mornings so much easier!  I preplan our outfits for each day, depending on where we are/what we are doing.... then each day's outfit (everything, including undies and sox) for each person gets put into a ziptop baggie with a label.  In the morning everyone grabs their appropriate bag for the day!  SO EASY!
> 
> 
> Dream Job? Well I think I have it-- Stay at home Mom.  I really don't like working outside the house (heck, I don't like working inside the house some days!) but I have done it and very likely will do it again at some point.   I think that I would like to be a Children's Librarian or be able to write Educational Curriculum.  I was a teacher but really just didn't enjoy all the crap that goes along with it.  I love to plan the lessons.   Actually the job I have enjoyed the most was as a Technical Librarian as a Temp for a large company.  I was brought in from the temp agency to get things cleaned up and organized-- they basically had a storage room piled with papers and magazines and documents.  I really enjoyed that.  I ended up pregnant not too long after I started and due to extreme morning sickness that lasted all 9 months I had to leave and never got to finish the job.  I really wanted to stay there as it was a temp to hire position.
> 
> Disney Soundtracks:  I have Wishes, Fantasmic!, Nemo the Musical and a 5 disk set of music from parks and movies and TV shows, as well as various children's music sung by Disney characters, Christmas Music, and several things from the Muppets (which are now disney).



Honestly, that Tech Librarian job sounds right up my alley!  Maybe I could get a job organizing and cataloging the Disney archives!!??



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Quick hello again.
> 
> UGH, I am soooo far gone from this group, I miss you guys!! I will be glad when Cross Country season is over!
> 
> Trying my best to stay on plan. Need to get my work outs in, I have not been diligent enough with that.
> 
> I still intend to coach this coming week, I'll have to make myself get up early to post. I won't be around much Saturday since DS15 has the biggest meet of the season and it's DS10's birthday. But I will pop in when we get home.



We've missed you too, but we understand!  Looking forward to your coaching week!



my3princes said:


> I think my dream job would be a trave agent or do they have a secret traveler you know, like a secret shopper that just travels and tries out resorts.  Hmmmm
> 
> No Disney soundtracks here.  I usually just listen to the radio
> 
> 
> 
> I was a stay at home for 9 years.  Well I also worked part time at a restaurant, but the schedule was totally flexible and I worked nights while hubby was home with the kids.  I needed adult interaction.  I began looking for a full time job last August and have landed 3 since then   The first went out of business, the second lied about the benefit package and my current job which is going well.  It was certainly an adjustment and requires a lot of juggling.  My dh and kids have been great with it.  My kids are a bit older so daycare hasn't been an issue as the older kids watch the younger one, or maybe the younger one watches the older ones?  Good luck.



You ALWAYS have the best "bling"!!

*************

Okay friends.... caught up to here.... moving forward now!................P


----------



## pjlla

dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3 Superstars!!
> #10- 1.09% - keenercam
> #9- 1.24% - jillbur
> #8- 1.29% - tigger813
> #7- 1.45% - Crazy4Disney06
> #6 - 1.50% - Settinsail
> #5- 1.54% - Redcat52
> #4- 1.55% - aamomma
> #3- 1.65% - EDuke98080
> #2- 2.76% - satorifound
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.41% - liesel*



HUGE congratulations to everyone on the list!!!




mackeysmom said:


> Sorry I haven’t posted in a while.   These past few days, I have fallen so far off the wagon that I can’t even see the wagon any longer.
> 
> We'll slow down so you can hop in when you catch up!!
> 
> This week won’t be much easier – my birthday is at the end of the week and I have a few lunches and dinners planned  with friends and family (at not so WW-friendly places!)
> 
> Oh well – I will continue to walk/run (or do my BL dvd) each day and if I can just maintain over the next week or so, I will be happy.
> 
> Off to catch up on missed posts – this thread is moving pretty quickly.
> 
> - Laura



Actually, I thought it was moving pretty slow!    Happy early birthday!!  Eating out is SO TOUGH sometimes!



buzz5985 said:


> I work nights - DH days.  So one of us has always been home with our DS.  It's been tough on DH, but he never complains.  Some days after working 12 hours he has to come home take a shower and go running back out the door for school events, scouts, sport practices and games.   DH and DS have a very close relationship because of it.  We have a very good support system in the community too.  If DH is running late he will call someone in scouts or from DS team to give DS a ride.  And we return the favor.
> 
> That is so nice.  I had to ask another parent for a ride for DS Monday night and once about two weeks ago. I HATE doing it, but I was absolutely desperate.  One of them I didn't feel too bad because I have given their child many, many, MANY rides in the past few months.  And the other lives really close to us, so it wasn't out of her way.... so I wasn't feeling too badly.  I will DEFINITELY repay the favors whenever I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I got home from work at 12:30 am.  Read for about an hour, woke up around 4:00 am with the horrendous thunder and rain.  Never got back to sleep.  Story of my life.  I had a class today in Beverly and I got stuck in the traffic nightmare this morning on 128.  I take a photography class in Beverly.  I left Wakefield at 8:45 am and arrived for a 10:00 am class at 11:00 am.  Usually takes me less than 30 minutes.  When I arrived at the building I found a parking space close to the door and was surprised.  When I opened the door of the building and looked down the stairs there was 5 feet of water - that's when I noticed the sign - North Shore Community College - No Classes.  Arrrrghhhh.  I went home and went back to bed.
> 
> Are you KIDDING??  What a big PITA!!  I hate 128 with all of my heart and soul.  Fortunately, I usually only need to drive it a few times a year....when we head to Beverly and Gloucester for swim meets.
> 
> Congratulations to all the Losers and Maintainers.
> 
> Janis





tigger813 said:


> Heading down in 10 minutes to do the elliptical while watching Biggest Loser! Anyone wanna join me? My goal is to do at least 2 and maybe 3 miles during the show. ITTFN



I didn't watch it last night (other than the first 15 minutes).... saved it for today's workout, so I will kind of "join you" (about 12 hours later!  ).  



SettinSail said:


> Pam, the Betty White book was cute.  Not too much to it.  Not a true biography but her thoughts on a few subjects.
> 
> Sounds like a nice light read.... I'll check the library next time I'm there.
> Well, we ended up eating at Cheesecake Factory Sunday night.  I ordered an Aisan Salad off their new "Skinnylicious" menu.  It was very good but I also had a mojito and a slice of dutch caramel apple strudel cheesecake.
> I ate the salad over 2 meals.  Monday morning I was up 3 pounds  I went right back to light eating and upped the exercise but still up 3 this morning Hoping to turn it around by Friday.
> 
> So VERY glad that there are NO Cheesecake Factory restaurants anywhere near here!!
> 
> LTS, we are having such a hard time with homework this year.  DS had very little homework at his International School for 7th and 8th grade.  They advocated no more than 45 mins of homework a WEEK.  I suppose we could have been proactive and assigned some homework ourselves.  DS is constantly telling us this year he has no homework and we go into his backpack and there it is.  It is exhausting keeping on top of him.  Hopefully he will soon get with the program.
> 
> I agree.... it is so exhausting and frustrating!  DH checked PowerSchool yesterday and saw that DS had a few missing homework assignments.... makes me want to SCREAM because I ask him every night.... "what do you have for homework?"  "did you do you homework?"  "do you want me to check your homework?"  etc, etc, etc. etc.
> 
> We are giving him one quarter to "do it on his own" and if he ends the quarter with stuff missing, next quarter we will be constantly vigilant, checking Powerschool, checking his assignment book, double checking his homework.... he will hate us, but he is bringing it on himself.  He is ABSOLUTELY capable for "A" work and he not doing it.   Last year we did the same thing.... end of first quarter he was making mostly 80's... a few 90's (mostly in math).  DH got on his case, checked Powerschool constantly, kept on him about missing/late assignments, etc.... and LO and BEHOLD...he ended that quarter with HIGH HONORS!  He is capable of the work, he just needs to get his act in gear getting it DONE!
> 
> So I am considering showering at the Y after my workout every day.  It will save time and I won't be using my water and electricity at home either  I am working up my nerve to do it.  Today, I noticed there is a sauna in there. So what would be the order, workout, sauna, then shower I am guessing?  How long do you sit in the sauna?   Do you just wrap in a towel?  There's a steamroom too!
> 
> Have a great week everybody!!!!!!!!   Keep making good decisions, tracking and getting in your water and exercise!!!!!!!!!   Every little bit you do adds up



Well.... I insisted that DD shower at the Y when she was younger.... and I am so glad I did and she got into the habit.    It definitely saves us $$ on the hot water.  We are spending enough on Y membership and swim team.... at least we can save a little on the oil bill!  

The swim team girls shower in their suits.  I've showered in the ladies locker room in a suit too (although I find it a bit of a PITA).  But our Y has a "family" locker room with private showers, so I use those.... I can shower in the "buff" without feeling like I'm a bit over-exposed!   (Guess I'm a bit overly modest??) 

Anyhow... I would say exercise, sauna, shower.  I wouldn't stay in the sauna more than 10-15 minutes.  I would do it in a swimsuit and/or towel.  Most of the old ladies at my Y due it mostly naked.   



bellebookworm9 said:


> I remember when my mom went back to work, I was about 7. My grandma became the after school care for me and my brother, but she and I disagreed on a lot and it wasn't a good experience. As we got older, my mom worked various shifts, including overnights. For awhile, my grandma and Dad would alternate who would come in the morning to get my brother on the bus (I would have done it if mine didn't leave first). Then in my last few years of high school she was working 6-2 or 8-4, but she would *always* stay late. I still resent her a bit for that, and as she came to find out, there was no benefit to devoting the extra time (she was fired not long after that for stupid reasons) and found out the same thing again with her current job. However, she did always try to take a day or two off over breaks to spend time with us.
> 
> You know that old saying... No one ever said on their death bed, "I wish I spent more time at the office."  Sadly, it takes some folks a LONG TIME to realize this.
> 
> My Mom worked nights (M-W-F) when we were little (Kindergarten to about middle school).  I HATED it and cried every time she left.  Plus my Mom is NOT a night owl, so I'm sure it was hard for her.  I didn't get along with my Dad so it made my nights difficult.
> 
> She started her own business plus worked part time during the day when we were in middle school and high school.... and she was ALWAYS there when we got home.  It was SO NICE to be able to talk about the day with her.... my DB and I both remember coming home and flopping on her bed (she worked in her bedroom) and talking about the day.  Mom would shut off her typewriter and listen to us for an hour.
> 
> I'm SO GLAD that I am able to do the same for my kids.  But cut your Mom a bit of slack.... I imagine she thought she was doing the right thing at the time... she was trying to provide for you and your family.  And you've learned (the hard way), what NOT to do when you have kids.
> 
> Had another iffy eating day. Was not feeling well all morning so didn't go to class, but I did go and take my sociolinguistics exam. I think I got at least 18/20, possibly 19. It was all definitions straight from the book, and one did not have what I am positive is the correct answer as a choice. So I wrote it in and we'll see what she says.
> 
> I did go to my afternoon class but got to leave early because everyone else was taking the test I took last Thursday. I went to the bank to get  change for restaurant/bell hop/mousekeeping tips and also to let them know I would be going on vacation and to note it on my card. The very nice women sat down and talked with me for quite awhile, gave me an ATM card should the actual account card get lost, and refunded me the overdraft fee that recently was incurred when a hotel reservation intended for January was made for September and I was charged-the hotel refunded me their portion as well.
> 
> I went to WalMart to get earplugs, a poncho, a toothbrush case and a travel kit. I also bought more of those soft sugar cookies. Two housemates and I went to Zumba, and one of them said, "Wow, you were in the zone!" because I know the routines pretty well by now. I've been given the option to bring the Wii back to school with me, but I don't know yet. We only have Wii Sports and Zumba, and we'd have to rearrange the living room since we have no room to use it right now...



Sounds like you are ready to go!!  

I think I'd leave the Wii at home for now.  You have a great schedule worked out for going to the gym.  Save the Wii workouts for when you are home.



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/5: What has been your most difficult obstacle to overcome on your journey to weight loss and a healthier lifestyle? How are you trying to change it?
> 
> EXERCISE.... I hate it!  And I go back and forth between being a total POWER HOUSE and working out like a mad woman.... and then a few months of "ho-hum" barely hitting the TM time.  If I could just find something I really LOVED to do, I think it would help.
> 
> I've got the food part down-pat, for the most part.
> 
> Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?




DD loves autographs and pictures with the characters (just like her Mom).  And like you, we had some GREAT interaction with Tiana and Navene in May... and with Ariel and Eric.  Maybe because she was the tallest "kid" in the lines?? We  also waited in the sun for TWO HOURS to meet Rapunzel and Flynn!!  The CM's and Rapunzel and Flynn were SO sweet with her!  


OOOOoooh.... actually, the BEST character interaction I think we've ever had was with Chip and Dale at Goofy's Kitchen in Disneyland.  We had arrived for our meal late (longer drive from Vegas then we planned) and actually were mostly done eating.(and the restaurant was closing soon)... and had only met one character.  But we KNEW they were there, as we saw them visiting other tables.  We told our waitress that we had been kind of "missed" by most of the characters and she must have put them on alert because within the next 30 minutes we had tons of character visits.  But Chip and Dale were the best BY FAR!  They signed our books AND wrote messages to us on the paper tableclothes.... they made fun of each other (and of us) and basically just interacted for about 15 minutes.  Made our first night at DL extra nice!  


How stinkin' cute were my kids when they were little???






We were ALL wearing matching outfits (shirts for the guys, sun dresses for DD and I).... obviously they Chip (or Dale??) noticed........






And of course, they made fun of each other!







mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!  Hope all in the northeast are drying out.  My basement is almost dry, and the water has receeded in the yard and garage, so all is well here.  My check engine light came on, so I need to drop the car at the garage on my way to work, but then it's about a 15 min walk to work, so that will be my exercise today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Glad things are drying out for you!

************

Happy FINALLY SUNNY Wednesday friends!

Sorry I didn't make it on here yesterday.  I was having a super-tired day, which is really unlike me!  I had a bit of extra time in the evening, as DS's soccer practice was cancelled and DD got a ride (AGAIN! ) to swim and back (other than me meeting them about 5 miles from here)... but I was so sleepy I couldn't do anything!  I sat down to read and could barely hold my stupid eyes open.  I had a cup of tea with caffeine at about 5pm and made it until 10pm.  Thought maybe I was coming down with something, but seem to be fine today.  Guess I just need to get more sleep! 

Plan for today is to finish up here, do my circuit training while watching last night's BL episode, hit the shower, make the beds, unload the dishwasher, pack up DD's swim bag, pack up stuff for robotics meeting, eat lunch, head to DD's school to pick up her and a friend (early release for them), drop her friend at home, head to the middle school to coach robotics, drive DD to the Y, and then home again for a few hours before I have to go retrieve her at the Y.  Somewhere in there I need to fold two loads of clean laundry and maybe do a bit of picking up and throw a load of towels in the washer to get on the line tomorrow, when it is supposed to be sunny all day. 

Eating has been a bit off.... not so much calories as too many carbs and such.  Trying to "reel" it back in today.  Bought some absolutely WONDERFUL apples yesterday.... looking forward to my afternoon snack!  

Time to hit the weights!  TTYL..............................P


----------



## pjlla

Oh heavens above!  I killed the thread!!!    Where is everyone this morning?

Anyhow, for anyone who cares.....

my beds are made, my dishwasher is unloaded, my towel load is washed, robotics stuff is packed, swim bag is packed up,  workout is done (not enough, but okay for now), I'm showered and dressed and currently stuffing salad into my mouth as fast as I can.  I also applied for DD's passport, ordered her new team suit, picked up her bathroom, paid my credit card bill, paid the last bit of DD's upcoming trip abroad, wiped down the kitchen counters, and washed my bag of apples.

Off to finish shoveling in my lunch and head out the door by 1:10pm at the absolute latest!!  Laundry did NOT get folded, but hopefully will before bed tonight!  Also did not finish watching BL, but may finish it while I eat my lunch.TTYL..............P


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTDdream job: Well, I kinda have it now. As a substitute at school I can choose the days I work and I have all days off pretty much the same as the kids. The people I work with are fantastic (I only work at 2 schools) and elementary kids are so stinking cute!

I was a SAHM for 11 years and then I starting subbing only 2 days a week. Did that for a little over a year then started working just at the kids' elementary school so they always knew where to find me. Deciding to return to the work force was an agonizing decision but I had to do it for my own sanity! Can't remember who was returning to the work force, but you can do it! Your family will be just fine.

QOTDmusic: We only have a set of CDs with songs from Disney movies. There are 4 or 5 CDs. DS1 made a Disney CD with songs he downloaded from iTunes. It's good and yesterday at work the teacher had a homemade CD she got at a yard sale with amazing Disney tunes! I keep trying to remember to ask for music for Christmas. Maybe this year I will since don't really want anything!

QOTDobsticales: My biggest hurdle this challenge seems to be motivation. You'd think I'd think about senior sports night and walking onto that court a bit more often--especially since it is fast approaching!

QOTDautographs: We don't seek out any characters, just have the pen and paper handy for when we see somebody. I've got boys, after all! Our best experience (and we've had some really good ones) was when DS2 was 6 and he met Capt. Hook. He was very excited and was telling him that his middle name was Peter, therefore Peter Pan was his buddy. Hook took exception to that and the interaction was fantastic! So cute.
 ----
Have been doing all right (not great, mind you) on the eating front but a bit slacking on exercise. Didn't do anything the last 2 days; I worked and the weather was just yucky. I usually run in the mornings, but today after my walk I was absolutely starving so had some breakfast. I'm going to go for a run before lunch. Think I'll try my long route today. First time in about a month!  The scale is finally starting to move again, so I'm figuring I can get it to move more if I move more!

Have a super day!

See, Pamela, the thread is not dead!


----------



## jillbur

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/5: What has been your most difficult obstacle to overcome on your journey to weight loss and a healthier lifestyle? How are you trying to change it?
> 
> For me, it's the cutting out the sugary food. The exercise piece is falling into place quite nicely (my calves are all muscle!), and I can eat healthy stuff, the problem is that I still eat cookies, cake, etc on top of the healthy stuff. I learned bad habits from a young age so I'm now trying to correct those bad habits. I try not to buy the stuff, but sometimes I just can't resist. And then of course I eat it really fast and then feel guilty. That is a work in progress.
> 
> Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?
> 
> I collect both. I think last time I met nearly all of the regularly available characters, especially in World Showcase and at DHS. Tiana and Naveen were really awesome, telling me how if I didn't have a prince at home I should kiss a frog, but not a toad because they aren't the same! Ariel and Eric were also pretty cool. Goofy was a really good mime, indicating disbelief and sadness over my 19th birthday. And Tigger, Woody, and Buzz were all super flirty-wanting kisses and dances!




I think my hardest obstacle is cooking. I love to cook and try new recipes, however, DH and my 2 DSs don't always feel the same. Sometimes I find myself cooking something they are in the mood for and eating small portions, other times I made myself something completely different. If I could ony afford a personal chef...

My sons did collect every autograph on our first trip in Jan/Feb. We used the designer thread to make our own autograph books and the kids and characters loved them. This was a big help for DS4 (at the time) who could not read the autographs but new the picture it was signed on. So, he proudly went home and showed all relatives who signed each page. They decided next time, we don't need the autographs lol. 

The best interaction was my DS4(at the time) with Belle. DS was being shy and she asked what little boys like to do at home. DSs told her they like to play nerf guns. She got so into it! She thought it sounded "dangerous" to which DS4 told her "as long as you don't get hit in the eye." lol. She asked if Beast could come over to our house and play. DS4 was so happy. 

The other memorable interaction was with Prince Naveen and Princess Tiana. I have pictures of my boys wrapped up in Princess Tiana's dress they were hugging her so much! And, Prince Naveen was so cool. I have pics of the boys giving him high fives! I can't remember the exact conversation, but the characters were great!


----------



## lovetoscrap

<---- he is peppier than I am today

CONGRATULATIONS to the BL top ten AND to everyone that is here and doing their best!

It is 2:30 and still feels like morning to me.    I got up to go to the bathroom a little after 6am and realized that DH hadn't got his shower yet.  He has been sleeping in his "man cave" so he doesn't catch my cold, plus my snoring/hacking/coughing was keeping him up.  So I went back to bed but of course couldn't sleep worried about if he had set his alarm.  By 6:10 I knew he must be oversleeping so I called down to DD15 to go and wake him up.  Since my alarm is set for 6:45 to get dd11 up I couln't fall back asleep so I ended up coming downstairs and laying on the couch.  She left at 7:10 and I fell back asleep on the couch for over an hour.  When I woke up I went upstairs to take a shower but had a raging headache and decided to take some Ibuprofen crawl back into bed.  Woke up at 11:30.  Way to waste the morning. 

So coffee and breakfast at noon means that my whole day is now going to be off.  Which is probably okay since I actually thought today was Thursday all of yesterday so really I gained at least half a day, right?  My plan today was to clean my floors so I guess I should get started on that pretty soon.




bellebookworm9 said:


> I liked that show, but don't have the soundtrack. I'll occasionally find myself humming "Go with the Flow".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to WalMart to get earplugs, a poncho, a toothbrush case and a travel kit. I also bought more of those soft sugar cookies. Two housemates and I went to Zumba, and one of them said, "Wow, you were in the zone!" because I know the routines pretty well by now. I've been given the option to bring the Wii back to school with me, but I don't know yet. We only have Wii Sports and Zumba, and we'd have to rearrange the living room since we have no room to use it right now...



It sounds like you had a very productive day!

The Finding Nemo Soundtrack is available on the disneystore.com site or through Itunes.  I ended up just getting it on Itunes although I would like to buy the actual disk at some point.  Call me old fashioned but I don't trust this stuff bought on Itunes.  Seems like it could disappear from my account anytime they want.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/5: What has been your most difficult obstacle to overcome on your journey to weight loss and a healthier lifestyle? How are you trying to change it?
> 
> For me, it's the cutting out the sugary food. The exercise piece is falling into place quite nicely (my calves are all muscle!), and I can eat healthy stuff, the problem is that I still eat cookies, cake, etc on top of the healthy stuff. I learned bad habits from a young age so I'm now trying to correct those bad habits. I try not to buy the stuff, but sometimes I just can't resist. And then of course I eat it really fast and then feel guilty. That is a work in progress.
> 
> Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?



I think my obstacle is about the same as yours.  I sure do love the junk food and the refined white carbs.  I also like very few vegetables so that makes it hard to have variety.  Exercise is also an issue partly because I hate it with a white hot passion and because my physical condition limits me a lot.  

We have had a few extra fun times with the characters.  Our first trip we were some of the last ones at the Character breakfast in AK so ALL of the characters came over for photos at once.  I had read the DIS for months to prepare for our trip and knew that it was very rare to get a pic with Mickey and friends all together so I was very excited.  We were also able to find Belle in her yellow dress  and DD was so in awe.  Belle is her favorite.

Then last trip we went into the place in DHS where they do the draw the character (brain is still asleep and don't feel like trying to remember the name) and it was FULL of characters!  Very short lines because no one knew they were there so we got lots of pics and had pillowcases for them to sign.  Aladdin was bored because he didn't have a line so he started to "cause trouble".  I dared him to go and stick his tongue out at Jafar who was on the other side of the room and he did.  It was fun to watch.

And Stitch is always fun.  When we saw him once he put our pen into DD's hood of her sweatshirt during the photo.  She turned to get the pen and Stitch just went .  He and my dd's played around trying to find it.  I hadn't seen what happened to it either so his handler finally whispered to me to look in her hood.  She still remembers that.

Oh, I also have a great scrapbook page meeting Chip and Dale our first trip and DD then 3 at the time had pigtales and her band and ribbon were sliding off of one side so one of them pulled it all the way off.  She was very upset! They were sort of playing keep away with it?  The other one was trying to get it back for her.   I had to tell her that it was okay and then she realized it was funny.  But I have a great pic with the one holding her hair band and her little sad face  



pjlla said:


> Glad I'm not the only nut that plans our outfits to coordinate!  It isn't too tough when it is just two of us, but when it is the four of us.... phew!
> 
> I KNEW another scrapper would totally understand! And it makes the mornings so much easier! I preplan our outfits for each day, depending on where we are/what we are doing.... then each day's outfit (everything, including undies and sox) for each person gets put into a ziptop baggie with a label. In the morning everyone grabs their appropriate bag for the day! SO EASY!


  YEP!!!  I do the ziplock bags too!  




pjlla said:


> Oh heavens above!  I killed the thread!!!    Where is everyone this morning?
> 
> Anyhow, for anyone who cares.....
> 
> my beds are made, my dishwasher is unloaded, my towel load is washed, robotics stuff is packed, swim bag is packed up,  workout is done (not enough, but okay for now), I'm showered and dressed and currently stuffing salad into my mouth as fast as I can.  I also applied for DD's passport, ordered her new team suit, picked up her bathroom, paid my credit card bill, paid the last bit of DD's upcoming trip abroad, wiped down the kitchen counters, and washed my bag of apples.
> 
> Off to finish shoveling in my lunch and head out the door by 1:10pm at the absolute latest!!  Laundry did NOT get folded, but hopefully will before bed tonight!  Also did not finish watching BL, but may finish it while I eat my lunch.TTYL..............P



I will be lucky if I get that much accomplished this entire week!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Losers    Going to try to do better about catching up here daily and making a short post.  I'm taking the day off from the Y today since I have to be somewhere at 6:15 tonight and I just don't feel like being rushed today.  My typical schedule is home around 3:00, leave at 4:00 for the Y, arrive back home at 5:30 and out of the shower and re-dressed by 6:00 in time to start making dinner.  Yesterday I went to the Y straight from work as we had an appt with the cable guy from 4-6.  I really enjoyed that time at the Y with very few people in there  DS let himself in after school and I talked with him about the possibility of me continuing that routine.  Couldn't get a feel if he was OK with this or not so I'll out that off awhile longer.  Heck in less than 2 years he will be 16 and I don't think he will care at all if he sees me immed after school or a few hours later

This morning I was down a little so I am trying to be careful the rest of the day.  I may go for a walk when I get home tonight but it will be after 8:00 so maybe not.  DH is getting some type of converter so I can start using my elliptical machine at home again.  That would be perfect for days like today.

I really enjoy my job, it would probably not be anybody's "dream" job but it is so perfect for me at this time in my life.  I am at my desk at 7:00 am, have a heavy workload that causes me to really hustle and strain my brain, work mostly solitary and leave around 2:15.  There's so much to do you can never be bored.  I've worked at this company since 1985 so I know everybody and all the ins and out of everything.  I swear I am doing the work of about 1.5 fulltime people    I make a very nice hourly wage and if I have to stay late or work extra, I am getting paid unlike when I was salaried.

My biggest challenge in losing weight is not being consistent enough, kicking bad habits I've developed over the years and my old age
Seriously, it is VERY hard to lose weight after age 50. I can't believe how hard I have to work to lose weight but it is all worth it.  I feel so much better these days and can get so much more done.

Well, with my time this afternoon, I am going to vaccum all the carpeted areas and clean out my car.  Dinner for me will be the lentil and barley soup I made over the weekend.  Guys can have that or some chilli made over the weekend or they can just fend for themselves

I thought BL was GREAT last night - esp the weigh-ins!


----------



## pjlla

glss1/2fll said:


> QOTDautographs: We don't seek out any characters, just have the pen and paper handy for when we see somebody. I've got boys, after all! Our best experience (and we've had some really good ones) was when DS2 was 6 and he met Capt. Hook. He was very excited and was telling him that his middle name was Peter, therefore Peter Pan was his buddy. Hook took exception to that and the interaction was fantastic! So cute.
> ----
> 
> We've had great Hook interaction in the past too!  Some characters just seem to lend themselves to "big" personalities!
> 
> Have been doing all right (not great, mind you) on the eating front but a bit slacking on exercise. Didn't do anything the last 2 days; I worked and the weather was just yucky. I usually run in the mornings, but today after my walk I was absolutely starving so had some breakfast. I'm going to go for a run before lunch. Think I'll try my long route today. First time in about a month!  The scale is finally starting to move again, so I'm figuring I can get it to move more if I move more!
> 
> Have a super day!
> 
> See, Pamela, the thread is not dead!



Phew!  Thought I was going to jail for killing the thread!  But honestly, it is a bit anemic today.... moving slow.  Guess I should be grateful!



jillbur said:


> I think my hardest obstacle is cooking. I love to cook and try new recipes, however, DH and my 2 DSs don't always feel the same. Sometimes I find myself cooking something they are in the mood for and eating small portions, other times I made myself something completely different. If I could ony afford a personal chef...
> 
> My sons did collect every autograph on our first trip in Jan/Feb. We used the designer thread to make our own autograph books and the kids and characters loved them. This was a big help for DS4 (at the time) who could not read the autographs but new the picture it was signed on. So, he proudly went home and showed all relatives who signed each page. They decided next time, we don't need the autographs lol.
> 
> The best interaction was my DS4(at the time) with Belle. DS was being shy and she asked what little boys like to do at home. DSs told her they like to play nerf guns. She got so into it! She thought it sounded "dangerous" to which DS4 told her "as long as you don't get hit in the eye." lol. She asked if Beast could come over to our house and play. DS4 was so happy.
> 
> The other memorable interaction was with Prince Naveen and Princess Tiana. I have pictures of my boys wrapped up in Princess Tiana's dress they were hugging her so much! And, Prince Naveen was so cool. I have pics of the boys giving him high fives! I can't remember the exact conversation, but the characters were great!



Tiana and Navene were SO great when we saw them in May!  Maybe the lesser known/newer characters just try harder??  Navene signed DD's autograph book with "Navene 'heart' (drawn heart) Tiana".... that was totally an "awwwww" moment for DD and myself!

And the Photopass photographer actually took photos of ME taking photos of DD with them... kind of neat!  



lovetoscrap said:


> <---- he is peppier than I am today
> 
> Sending you some extra pep today!  It's kind of late, maybe you could save it for tomorrow!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to the BL top ten AND to everyone that is here and doing their best!
> 
> It is 2:30 and still feels like morning to me.    I got up to go to the bathroom a little after 6am and realized that DH hadn't got his shower yet.  He has been sleeping in his "man cave" so he doesn't catch my cold, plus my snoring/hacking/coughing was keeping him up.  So I went back to bed but of course couldn't sleep worried about if he had set his alarm.  By 6:10 I knew he must be oversleeping so I called down to DD15 to go and wake him up.  Since my alarm is set for 6:45 to get dd11 up I couln't fall back asleep so I ended up coming downstairs and laying on the couch.  She left at 7:10 and I fell back asleep on the couch for over an hour.  When I woke up I went upstairs to take a shower but had a raging headache and decided to take some Ibuprofen crawl back into bed.  Woke up at 11:30.  Way to waste the morning.
> 
> So coffee and breakfast at noon means that my whole day is now going to be off.  Which is probably okay since I actually thought today was Thursday all of yesterday so really I gained at least half a day, right?  My plan today was to clean my floors so I guess I should get started on that pretty soon.
> 
> Sorry you had a headache.  Do you know why?  Maybe the cold??
> 
> I had one every day last week (Tu-Fr) and I finally figured out why!  I carried several heavy boxes/bags to robotics on MOnday.... and the bags were pulling on my left arm and shoulder... and the headache was on the left side of my head all week.  Coincidence?? I think not!  I KNOW I have issues with my shoulder/neck, so I obviously need to be much more careful.
> 
> 
> 
> YEP!!!  I do the ziplock bags too!
> 
> Somehow I just knew this about you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be lucky if I get that much accomplished this entire week!



Don't underestimate yourself!  Try writing down everything you've done in a day....you might surprise yourself!



SettinSail said:


> Hello Losers    Going to try to do better about catching up here daily and making a short post.  I'm taking the day off from the Y today since I have to be somewhere at 6:15 tonight and I just don't feel like being rushed today.  My typical schedule is home around 3:00, leave at 4:00 for the Y, arrive back home at 5:30 and out of the shower and re-dressed by 6:00 in time to start making dinner.  Yesterday I went to the Y straight from work as we had an appt with the cable guy from 4-6.  I really enjoyed that time at the Y with very few people in there  DS let himself in after school and I talked with him about the possibility of me continuing that routine.  Couldn't get a feel if he was OK with this or not so I'll out that off awhile longer.  Heck in less than 2 years he will be 16 and I don't think he will care at all if he sees me immed after school or a few hours later
> 
> Maybe you could start out with just going right after work two days a week?? Work up to it being every day....that way if you sensed that DS needed you to be there, it would be easy to change your routine.
> 
> I really enjoy my job, it would probably not be anybody's "dream" job but it is so perfect for me at this time in my life.  I am at my desk at 7:00 am, have a heavy workload that causes me to really hustle and strain my brain, work mostly solitary and leave around 2:15.  There's so much to do you can never be bored.  I've worked at this company since 1985 so I know everybody and all the ins and out of everything.  I swear I am doing the work of about 1.5 fulltime people    I make a very nice hourly wage and if I have to stay late or work extra, I am getting paid unlike when I was salaried.
> 
> My biggest challenge in losing weight is not being consistent enough, kicking bad habits I've developed over the years and my old age
> Seriously, it is VERY hard to lose weight after age 50. I can't believe how hard I have to work to lose weight but it is all worth it.  I feel so much better these days and can get so much more done.
> 
> Well, with my time this afternoon, I am going to vaccum all the carpeted areas and clean out my car.  Dinner for me will be the lentil and barley soup I made over the weekend.  Guys can have that or some chilli made over the weekend or they can just fend for themselves
> 
> I thought BL was GREAT last night - esp the weigh-ins!



Soup sounds good.... do you have a recipe to share??

I also really enjoyed last night's BL.... especially the part when Patrick kind of "threw himself on the sword" for his teammates.  I actually teared up.

*****

Well friends.... DS ended up going home with his robotics friend for the evening (no homework due to NECAP testing this week).... and I dropped DD at the Y, but she is getting a ride home (well, within 5 miles of home anyhow).... so I actually have the house to myself and a bit of "extra time"!  :  THat NEVER happens.  I was gonna scrap, but wanted to catch up here first.

Made myself a quick and easy dinner.... roasted broccoli and a small frozen WW meal called "chicken santa fe".... very small portion, but will do for now.  And it was fairly low carb, not loaded with white rice or white pasta, as so many of those WW meals tend to be.  I will make myself some "crackers" by toasting a low carb pita and breaking it into pieces and having it with some hummus to round out the meal.  I'll have a few points left for a cup of something hot tonight and an apple or small greek yogurt.  

Well.... off to the scrapping table!  TTYL....................P


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.



Spectromagic hands down, followed by Fantasmic 



kollerbear said:


> Guilty! Part of my motivation is planning a trip for my DBF if I get this weight off and keep it off-- but since we have to save for it and since I want to wait until the Fantasyland expansion is done, we're planning for uh... Fall 2013? And yeah, I have most of it planned already... (Which I know is impossible b/c things change, but uhhh.... yeah. It's sad. He thinks I'm GOOFY. Hahah. Get it?  Ohhh geez. I need more sleep.)



I was going to ask when the Fantasyland expansion will be done, but then I saw that someone posted an article, so I'll have to read up. I think they're saying late 2012, so if we go in December 2012, hopefully we'll see it all. 

I would love to start planning our meals, but I haven't had the chance yet, heck new places could open up in the next 14 months 



tigger813 said:


> i just want to cry right now! My dad called earlier and said that he and my mom are very upset that we are not planning something big for their 50th anniversary this year. I have tried to explain that it is not possible this year but we will do something when they are up next summer. I felt that they put the whole thing on my shoulders to solve. Their anniversary is the day after Thanksgiving which is the first obstacle. We can't go down as Brian's sister is here and we would never leave her for the holiday. Brian can't take any time off. He's already kind of taking off a week when I go down in two weeks. I probably won't see him most of the weekend before I go away as his company is moving that weekend. He has to handle all the stuff with the kids that week by himself. It's not an easy task with all their things going on. We can not afford plane tickets at Thanksgiving as they would be ridiculously priced! Ash is also in the middle school musical the following week.  He then made a comment about not having seen the kids this summer. My mom was not in any condition for my children to be around. She was in the hospital most of the summer. And with her mood somedays I didn't want my kids around her. I am taking another week off from work which I can not afford to go down and help them. I'm now worried that I will only hear about how disappointed they are in us for not doing anything. I am beside myself right now. I have my physical in the morning and know my blood pressure will probably be sky high! Before he had called I was looking at flights for them to come up for Christmas for 4-5 weeks. I would even take them to a Christmas Eve service that they like to attend at 11pm. Nothing satisfies my mother. There is ABSOLUTELY nothing I can do to change this situation. My brother pretty much refuses to go down. My sister has gone beyond what she can do. I just want to go to bed and cry right now. Ash is worried about me too. Brian got angry after I got off the phone with my dad as he CAN'T take any time off. I need a miracle right now!



Tracey sorry to hear that your dad is giving you such a hard time  Is it him, or just your mother complaining to him and he's relaying it? Most dads don't seem like they'd be bothered by that  Either way, I hope they let up, you guys are doing a lot to help and your dis friends are right, you're a grown woman with your own family to keep happy and you're already altering that to help them out this month. 



trinaweena said:


> I've found i'm much better about being on plan on days when im working.



I am the same way, especially when it comes to drinking my water. Today I had a headache and realized that I hadn't had much to drink all day, whereas I start off with my oj first thing at work then have my crystal light when the oj is gone. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?
> 
> Here's an article about it if you have no idea what I'm talking about. http://www.insidethemagic.net/2011/...ld-expansion-emerge-from-imagineer-interview/



I'm not sure yet, but I'm excited to check out your article when I'm done here 



pjlla said:


> l



Hi there,
They live in Moultonborough next to the Castle in the Clouds. Are you close by? We're planning on going to the Sandwich Fair Saturday if you're in the area. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.



If I didn't have to get up too early, I'd like to be a baker and a cake decorator. I've taken a cake decorating class before and have a certificate in culinary arts. Plus baking destresses me 

I have a ton of Disney CDs, probably about every soundtrack from movies released prior to 2000 and then a bunch of compilation ones. DS loves listening to the 3 Disney CDs that they sold at McDonald's a number of years ago, because 2 of them have Toy Story songs on them 



mikamah said:


> We went to the fair last night, and got rained on, but it wasn't too bad.  We had fun, and I didn't do too badly, had a bite of michael's corn dog, we split a cheeseburger, and split an apple crisp, and had one apple cider donut.  We stayed away from the deep fried twinkies and oreos.
> 
> Good morning, losers!!  Rainy day here, but it seems to be stopping.  My yard is flooded, and the water has been pouring over my bulkhead threshold into the basement, stressing me out.  I have a sump pump that's working overtime, but I'm very happy the rain is stopping.  I was cranky with ds when he was not ready for school, but luckily the bus was late so we weren't fighting when he left.



Glad to hear that you didn't eat too bad. DH and I split the gobbler sandwich. Have you tried it before? I actually forgot to get the apple crisp  We did have an apple cider donut though. My sister got us 2 of the Winfrey's chocolate chip cookie dough fudges but when we got home we realized that they actually gave us cookies and cream fudge, so I told her to keep mine. Guess someone was looking out for me 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Drat!!! I forgot to PM you this morning.
> Next week!!



That's okay, there's always next week 



my3princes said:


> I promise to weigh in this week.  Last week was so busy and I never even got on the scale.  I'm sure it's a good thing though



You can always kick some butt this week 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Two housemates and I went to Zumba, and one of them said, "Wow, you were in the zone!" because I know the routines pretty well by now.



You go girl 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?



Okay all you Pluto fans cover your eyes. This one is kind of funny looking back. 

When I was on a trip to Disney with an older co-worker, her husband and her two kids who I used to babysit we spent long hours going from character to character in Mickey's Toontown tent and at one point I stood next to Pluto to have my photo taken and all of a sudden right as they were taking the picture, he grabbed my butt. Now, I say he since we all know that Pluto is a boy, but a friend of mine who was doing an internship down there told me that Pluto is sometimes played by a female, so there's no real way to tell who grabbed me. I was shocked at the time and didn't really do anything but you should see the picture. You can't tell what's happening, but I have a crazy smile and my calf muscles are clenched  I guess I could have freaked out and slapped him, but honestly do I really want a bunch of little kids freaking out and possibly attacking me for hitting Pluto 

Another funny story, which actually took place on the Disney Magic happened when I as about 24 and went on the cruise with a good friend of mine. We ended up flirting with Ray (I think he's high ranked on the Dream now) and while we were hanging out in the lobby a little girl kept staring at me and peaking around the corner and Ray told her that I was Snow White, but that I had changed to be more comfortable. The little girl was practically star struck and kept staring. Of course it wasn't true, but the little girl thought it was. 




So, sorry for not posting much. DH was in NY again for work so I went to bed with DS the last two nights and only hopped on to post results. Tonight after DH got home we went to Legal Sea Foods for dinner. We both tried to be good. I got the wood grilled scallops and he had the wood grilled salmon. Not bad for a fairly healthy meal. 

Work has been crazy lately, the boss basically told people that he may have to lay someone off. There are only 7 of us including him, so we were brainstorming about ways to save money. One of the girls who I actually grew close to since she has 2 kids around DS's age felt guilty b/c she hasn't even been there a year, so she went to lunch with her old boss and the offered her a job back so she took it. We told the boss to cut the Christmas party, cut our Christmas bonuses, cut the weekly massages during tax season and to cut our IRA match and he's going to still cut all that stuff even though someone is now leaving, so now morale is really low there. It's tough b/c it's a really small office and DH doesn't understand why he didn't just lay someone off and why he asked for our opinions in the first place. I can see both sides, but it's just not a good situation either way


----------



## JacksLilWench

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/5: What has been your most difficult obstacle to overcome on your journey to weight loss and a healthier lifestyle? How are you trying to change it?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?



The biggest obstacle for me is definitely stress.  I love my job, but my preceptor is giving me an ulcer.  She is a passive-aggressive communicator, and seems to think that's okay.  She did it again today, and I thought I was going to pull my hair out from the roots.  It's not effective to tell me how to fix something, and then tell me you don't like the way I fixed it.  Why bother telling me about it in the first place?  Just use your time wisely and fix it according to your standards, and tell me about it later- my time is too precious to waste on nonsense.  *Sigh* That felt good, haha!  Other than that, I am on the same page with *Gretchen*.  I learned bad eating habits as a child, and it's hard to break them after 25 years.  But slowly and surely, I'm getting there!

We collect photos and autographs on every trip!!  And our best interaction actually came on the last trip a couple weeks ago.  I got to meet a whole slew of new characters- Terk from Tarzan, Remy from Ratatouille, and (my favorite) Captain Jack Sparrow!!  Remy was adorable on his little cart, and Armand the Maitre' D was so funny.  Right before I met Terk, I had lunch at Yak and Yeti (delicious!) and had a drink, so I was feeling pretty good.  As I walked up to her for my picture, I started doing a little dance, and she started dancing back with me!  I was like a four-year-old, it was so fun.  At the Halloween Party that night, we waited in line for over an hour to meet Capt. Jack Sparrow and it was SOOOO worth the wait!  He was my absolute favorite, and I would wait in line for another hour to meet him again 

***************
So, frustration is setting in.  I am not losing the weight I would like to have lost by now, and it seems it's inviting all its' old friends back to stay.  But I refuse to let them!  I think I am in post-vacay stress mode, and not doing the things I know I should be doing to have success.  So starting right now, I will do the very things I need to do to get back where I was before my trip!  And next week during weigh-in, I will be singing a very different tune


----------



## bellebookworm9

OH! Somehow I forgot about my _best_ character experience.  Last May I met Mary Poppins in the UK. She asked me where I went to school and when I told her she said "Oh, I'm quite familiar with that school. The sunsets are lovely. Perhaps I'll see you there in the fall, the townhouses, number 13". I was flabbergasted! What are the chances?-our school isn't that big! I never did find her on campus though. Someone said she could have gotten in big trouble for telling me all that, but she never broke character!



pjlla said:


> The small bottles are pretty easy to find at Walmart and Target, but why do you need more than one set??



One for mom and one for me. My case has lotion, shampoo, and all my contact/eye care stuff, and hers will have sunscreen and whatever else she wants.



jillbur said:


> My sons did collect every autograph on our first trip in Jan/Feb. We used the designer thread to make our own autograph books and the kids and characters loved them.



I did this too for the last trip, and the characters did seem to love it, especially Prince Eric. This time I'm just going to buy the generic Disney autograph book-the other one was in a binder and I don't want to carry that around with me this time!

**************
Today was super productive. I gave a tour this morning, did laundry, packed, cleaned the kitchen/living room/dining room (with my housemates), did online check in for the hotel, and printed out all our touring plans, itinerary, ticket confirmations, etc. Tomorrow morning at 6am I check us in for our flight. I'm super tired now so heading to bed.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I'm posting the QOTD early because who knows if I'll have time tomorrow! 

QOTD 10/6: What is something positive you've done this week in regards to your weight loss journey?

I have done all of my scheduled workouts this week (not including tomorrow, though I might take the day off). I think that is a first!

Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done? 

I have 2. 





That is the first. It was taken the morning of our first full day at Disney last May, before our 8:05am ADR at Crystal Palace. 






That is the other. I call it my model shot.  But really, there's a nice story that goes with it. I left Fantasmic just as the steamboat was coming out, following a tip to beat the crowds. I saw a Photopass photographer in a wheelchair on Hollywood Blvd, and everyone was just walking right past him in their attempts to get wherever they were going. I felt bad that he was just kind of being ignored, so I stopped and had him take my pictures. They turned out beautifully. He was able to capture a unique angle and it's literally one of the best pictures of me ever taken. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside thinking about it.  And I was still able to get a seat on the first bus that left-I think it might have even been there waiting for me!


----------



## trinaweena

kollerbear said:


> Awesome!!!  Congrats! OH and we just discovered the Sherlock Holmes BBC series with Jeremey Brett streaming on Netflix... have you ever seen it?? We thought the acting was just awesome...
> 
> !



Is it Sherlock? I'm not sure which one you are prefering too, but I would recomend Sherlock that on netflix as well. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning. It is another dark, cold, dreary morning here.
> 
> A bit of a fun
> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> One week from now will be our last day in Disney.  We have breakfast scheduled at Cape May Cafe and will then spend a few hours at Downtown Disney before Magical Express picks us up, probably around 4pm.
> 
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.



my dream job is to work with shamu. it has been since i was 2 years old.  

I have all the disney music from the movies, some from the parks. I got a huge torrent that i downloaded of all things disney..

i feel really fat and off this week even though ive been on plan and going to the gym every night. I dont know its weird. i m just feeling like this week is really hard.  im just starting to get into weight training and i know nothing about it and its frustrating.  also im very tired sice everyday i leave the house at 7:30am and don't get home till 10:30 pm. i'm so exhasted  so its time for bed, sorry if ive been MIA hipe everything is going well


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I had to turn the heat on this morning burrrrr.

Yesterday QOTD:  I'm my biggest setback in terms of weight loss.  My job has me not moving for 10 hours a day and even if I eat well, I'm not burning calories.  I have 4 1/2 hours between work and bedtime and I am just not motivated to exercise.  I'm trying to do better about keeping the housework up during the week and between laundry, housework, kids, dinner, baths etc those few hours fly by.  I know that I need to committ to some form of exercise and soon, but I really need to find the motivation to do so.

Disney QOTD:  We had some fabulous interaction with Pluto and Minnie at DHS when Colby was around 2 years old.  We walked down Mickey avenue when they still had the airstream campers for the characters.  It was early and the place was deserted.  Minnie and Pluto were both out, but ds was scared to go to them.  We didn't force him, but instead sat on the green benches on the other side of the street from them.  Since we were literally the only people around the characters took their time and crossed the street, sat on the other end of the bench and slowly edged their way close to him.  Over the course of 15 minutes or so ds warmed up to them and we have awesome pictures of the entire encounter.  By the time the character line opened up for Sorcerer Mickey Colby was completely over his fears.  We came out from visiting Mickey and he ran over to Minnie, completely cutting the line   He was sure that she was his "friend" and that he didn't need to wait in line.


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning.  We are almost to the end of the week.

Yesterday was the marathon of school days.  It was back to school night.  It was too days in one ending at 9pm.  Then you have to wait until all the parents leave before you can try to get out of the parking lot.  I have many repeat parents so it was nice to see them again.  I got a lot of nice complements from the parents.  Many said to me  "My child loves your class" and that is always nice to hear.

I went to bed at my regular time but I feel drained when I got up this morning.  AS I get moving this should pass.  


Gretchen Have a great trip I love your pictures

Nancy Happy belated birthday

I know I missed someone's birthday who is coming up Happy Birthday

My favorite evening event is Main Street Electrical Parade.  We saw if for the first time on our honeymoon in DL.  I am hoping that it is still there next AUg  but I am not counting on it so that I won't be disappointed.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Feeling so tired this week. Ran around all day yesterday. No real exercise but I ate breakfast and then didn't eat again until 1:30 and that was just a Skinny Cow bar. Then I ate too much at dinner. Down .2 for the week which is fine with me!

Time to make Ash's breakfast and then lunch and then who knows what will come up!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Morning all!

DS15 woke me early for more money, ergh, darn school! So I stayed up to DIS before the little kids have to get up. I think I will have him get me up tomorrow so I can do my QOTD. 
I will apologize in advance if the questions are repeats. My intention was to come here and read back to see a list of QOTD but I've been so busy lately. And to top it off Book Fair was dumped in my lap yesterday too so I have to contend with that. I used to help run it but it looks like this year I will be on my own. 

Anywho, gonna get started on the day. Maybe the kids will get up on time today, and not forget ties and belts. Double


----------



## bellebookworm9

GOOOOOOOD MORNING!!!!

I just checked us in for our flight (well, like and hour and a half ago) and we have boarding positions A55 & A56. Not too bad, as we're still in the A group, but it looks like the flight is sold out. There are up to 60 people in the A group-the first numbers are reserved for business class and A-List Rewards members, and there's no guarantee any of them will be on the flight. I just have to do some last minute packing and vacuuming today, and stop at Starbucks to get us breakfast for tomorrow.


----------



## cclovesdis

Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.

I will post the HH results soon. I have to make a few phone calls first.

I love language, so my dream job would involve that. I think I've mentioned that I'm certified as a teacher of the hearing impaired. I;ve always had a knack for grammar, semantics, syntax, etc., and have a (obnoxious to some) tendancy to correct people. I really must work on that. 

Hope everyone has a great day!

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.
> 
> I will post the HH results soon. I have to make a few phone calls first.
> 
> I love language, so my dream job would involve that. I think I've mentioned that I'm certified as a teacher of the hearing impaired. I;ve always had a knack for grammar, semantics, syntax, etc., and have a (obnoxious to some) tendancy to correct people. I really must work on that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> CC


Oh, CC. I'm really sorry. I have to believe there are bigger and better things around the corner for you. Hang in there.


----------



## pjlla

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi there,
> They live in Moultonborough next to the Castle in the Clouds. Are you close by? We're planning on going to the Sandwich Fair Saturday if you're in the area.
> 
> 
> Nope.... we are further south...near Manchester.  oh well.
> 
> 
> If I didn't have to get up too early, I'd like to be a baker and a cake decorator. I've taken a cake decorating class before and have a certificate in culinary arts. Plus baking destresses me
> 
> I really admire people who ENJOY cooking and especially baking.  I hate it!  Wish you were closer... I would call you when the kids need stuff for a bake sale!
> 
> Work has been crazy lately, the boss basically told people that he may have to lay someone off. There are only 7 of us including him, so we were brainstorming about ways to save money. One of the girls who I actually grew close to since she has 2 kids around DS's age felt guilty b/c she hasn't even been there a year, so she went to lunch with her old boss and the offered her a job back so she took it. We told the boss to cut the Christmas party, cut our Christmas bonuses, cut the weekly massages during tax season and to cut our IRA match and he's going to still cut all that stuff even though someone is now leaving, so now morale is really low there. It's tough b/c it's a really small office and DH doesn't understand why he didn't just lay someone off and why he asked for our opinions in the first place. I can see both sides, but it's just not a good situation either way



YIKES!  It was great that all of you were willing to give up so much so that they didn't need to make a personnel cut.... and nice that another girl found another job so quickly.  But what a shame that he still needs to make so many cuts.  But it will be worth it if you all can hold onto your jobs I suppose.  



JacksLilWench said:


> The biggest obstacle for me is definitely stress.  I love my job, but my preceptor is giving me an ulcer.  She is a passive-aggressive communicator, and seems to think that's okay.  She did it again today, and I thought I was going to pull my hair out from the roots.  It's not effective to tell me how to fix something, and then tell me you don't like the way I fixed it.  Why bother telling me about it in the first place?  Just use your time wisely and fix it according to your standards, and tell me about it later- my time is too precious to waste on nonsense.  *Sigh* That felt good, haha!  Other than that, I am on the same page with *Gretchen*.  I learned bad eating habits as a child, and it's hard to break them after 25 years.  But slowly and surely, I'm getting there!
> 
> Ooooooo...... I HATE passive-aggressive!!  THere is a teacher at my school who is like that....can't stand the woman!!  Sorry you have to deal with it so often.
> 
> We collect photos and autographs on every trip!!  And our best interaction actually came on the last trip a couple weeks ago.  I got to meet a whole slew of new characters- Terk from Tarzan, Remy from Ratatouille, and (my favorite) Captain Jack Sparrow!!  Remy was adorable on his little cart, and Armand the Maitre' D was so funny.  Right before I met Terk, I had lunch at Yak and Yeti (delicious!) and had a drink, so I was feeling pretty good.  As I walked up to her for my picture, I started doing a little dance, and she started dancing back with me!  I was like a four-year-old, it was so fun.  At the Halloween Party that night, we waited in line for over an hour to meet Capt. Jack Sparrow and it was SOOOO worth the wait!  He was my absolute favorite, and I would wait in line for another hour to meet him again
> 
> ***************
> So, frustration is setting in.  I am not losing the weight I would like to have lost by now, and it seems it's inviting all its' old friends back to stay.  But I refuse to let them!  I think I am in post-vacay stress mode, and not doing the things I know I should be doing to have success.  So starting right now, I will do the very things I need to do to get back where I was before my trip!  And next week during weigh-in, I will be singing a very different tune




Good attitude!!!




bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/6: What is something positive you've done this week in regards to your weight loss journey?
> 
> I managed to fit in my exercise.... make it a priority, just like the dishes, vacuuming, and bedmaking.
> 
> Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done?
> 
> You are absolutely beautiful!  What a great shot of you!! I'll find my Photopass pix and share them in a few minutes.
> 
> That is the other. I call it my model shot.  But really, there's a nice story that goes with it. I left Fantasmic just as the steamboat was coming out, following a tip to beat the crowds. I saw a Photopass photographer in a wheelchair on Hollywood Blvd, and everyone was just walking right past him in their attempts to get wherever they were going. I felt bad that he was just kind of being ignored, so I stopped and had him take my pictures. They turned out beautifully. He was able to capture a unique angle and it's literally one of the best pictures of me ever taken. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside thinking about it.  And I was still able to get a seat on the first bus that left-I think it might have even been there waiting for me!





trinaweena said:


> i feel really fat and off this week even though ive been on plan and going to the gym every night. I dont know its weird. i m just feeling like this week is really hard.  im just starting to get into weight training and i know nothing about it and its frustrating.  also im very tired sice everyday i leave the house at 7:30am and don't get home till 10:30 pm. i'm so exhasted  so its time for bed, sorry if ive been MIA hipe everything is going well



I hate those days/weeks of feeling just FAT.  Perhaps your body is just holding onto some fluid or you need some extra fiber to move things along??  YOu have been SUPER busy with that schedule.... no wonder you are exhausted!  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I had to turn the heat on this morning burrrrr.
> 
> ME TOO!  I actually opened the window about 2am ("old lady personal tropical vacation" moment!  ) and of course, that triggered the heat to come on about 5am.
> 
> Yesterday QOTD:  I'm my biggest setback in terms of weight loss.  My job has me not moving for 10 hours a day and even if I eat well, I'm not burning calories.  I have 4 1/2 hours between work and bedtime and I am just not motivated to exercise.  I'm trying to do better about keeping the housework up during the week and between laundry, housework, kids, dinner, baths etc those few hours fly by.  I know that I need to committ to some form of exercise and soon, but I really need to find the motivation to do so.
> 
> Could you fit something in during your lunch time or break?  Even just a 15 minute brisk walk would be good.
> 
> Disney QOTD:  We had some fabulous interaction with Pluto and Minnie at DHS when Colby was around 2 years old.  We walked down Mickey avenue when they still had the airstream campers for the characters.  It was early and the place was deserted.  Minnie and Pluto were both out, but ds was scared to go to them.  We didn't force him, but instead sat on the green benches on the other side of the street from them.  Since we were literally the only people around the characters took their time and crossed the street, sat on the other end of the bench and slowly edged their way close to him.  Over the course of 15 minutes or so ds warmed up to them and we have awesome pictures of the entire encounter.  By the time the character line opened up for Sorcerer Mickey Colby was completely over his fears.  We came out from visiting Mickey and he ran over to Minnie, completely cutting the line   He was sure that she was his "friend" and that he didn't need to wait in line.



I miss those Airstream trailers.... they were kind of neat.



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning.  We are almost to the end of the week.
> 
> Yesterday was the marathon of school days.  It was back to school night.  It was too days in one ending at 9pm.  Then you have to wait until all the parents leave before you can try to get out of the parking lot.  I have many repeat parents so it was nice to see them again.  I got a lot of nice complements from the parents.  Many said to me  "My child loves your class" and that is always nice to hear.
> 
> I went to bed at my regular time but I feel drained when I got up this morning.  AS I get moving this should pass.
> 
> 
> My favorite evening event is Main Street Electrical Parade.  We saw if for the first time on our honeymoon in DL.  I am hoping that it is still there next AUg  but I am not counting on it so that I won't be disappointed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sounds like you had a super busy day, but I imagine it was rewarding to have so many positive comments from parents.  I guess I should be more vocal about telling teachers when my kids really enjoy the class.  



tigger813 said:


> Feeling so tired this week. Ran around all day yesterday. No real exercise but I ate breakfast and then didn't eat again until 1:30 and that was just a Skinny Cow bar. Then I ate too much at dinner. Down .2 for the week which is fine with me!
> 
> Time to make Ash's breakfast and then lunch and then who knows what will come up!
> 
> TTFN



I imagine all of the drama with Mom and Dad is causing some stress that is making you extra tired this week.  Take care of yourself!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Morning all!
> 
> DS15 woke me early for more money, ergh, darn school! So I stayed up to DIS before the little kids have to get up. I think I will have him get me up tomorrow so I can do my QOTD.
> I will apologize in advance if the questions are repeats. My intention was to come here and read back to see a list of QOTD but I've been so busy lately. And to top it off Book Fair was dumped in my lap yesterday too so I have to contend with that. I used to help run it but it looks like this year I will be on my own.
> 
> Anywho, gonna get started on the day. Maybe the kids will get up on time today, and not forget ties and belts. Double



Hey.... we'll take you whenever you can get here!  Sorry about the book fair being dumped on you.  That is a big task.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> GOOOOOOOD MORNING!!!!
> 
> I just checked us in for our flight (well, like and hour and a half ago) and we have boarding positions A55 & A56. Not too bad, as we're still in the A group, but it looks like the flight is sold out. There are up to 60 people in the A group-the first numbers are reserved for business class and A-List Rewards members, and there's no guarantee any of them will be on the flight. I just have to do some last minute packing and vacuuming today, and stop at Starbucks to get us breakfast for tomorrow.



WOOOHOOO.... that makes is SO REAL!  I HATE that they reserve so many of the "A" numbers now.... it used to be a sort of game for me to check in as early as possible and get the lowest "A" numbers that I could!  I've gotten as low as 3 in the past!    Now I"m lucky if I get in the 40's.  



cclovesdis said:


> Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.
> 
> I will post the HH results soon. I have to make a few phone calls first.
> 
> I love language, so my dream job would involve that. I think I've mentioned that I'm certified as a teacher of the hearing impaired. I;ve always had a knack for grammar, semantics, syntax, etc., and have a (obnoxious to some) tendancy to correct people. I really must work on that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> CC



oh my.... CC, I'm so sorry to hear this.  

********************

Well... Happy Thursday friends!  It is a super happy day for me because my kids have a 4 day weekend!!  

I have two loads of towels and sheets on the clothesline already but....brrrr!  IT was cold this morning!  In the high 20's when I got up!  But the sun is shining so the clothes will eventually dry I suppose!  

I had a yummy onion eggwhite omelet for breakfast (with a bit of Laughing Cow cheese too).  I eat pretty light on THursdays (before weigh-in on Friday), so that will probably be it for the morning.  DD and I are having lunch together this afternoon after I pick her up at 12:15 (early release due to NECAP testing).  If I get too hungry before lunch I will have a slice of turkey and a cup of tea.  Not sure yet what lunch is going to be... especially since the fridge is kind of bare!

Tomorrow was going to be my "get it done around the house" kind of day, but DD has a chiropractic appointment at 10 am and an orthodontist appointment at 1pm (lost her retainer! ).... and she wants to fit in an extra workout at the pool in between those two, so I obviously won't be coming home.  So it all needs to get done today!  

The house is picked up, laundry and dishes are caught up and we haven't been around enough to need to vacuum again, so it will just be some odd-ball picking up of stuff.... put away the umbrellas still drying in the garage, sprinkle kitty litter on the oil spill in the garage (mower hemorrhaged after I used it last time), straighten up all of the sneakers in the mudroom, get the Legos out of the office confused3) ...........that sort of stuff.  If I have time I am going to leave early to pick up DD and stop at the car wash to vacuum my car.  

If I can breeze through that stuff early, I might scrap for a few minutes today!  That will be my reward.  My workout today will be a walk/run while DS is at soccer practice.  

DS and I are SUPPOSED to be going away this weekend for our Mother/Son time, but with DH traveling and all of the kids sports and such, it has been hard to confirm this for sure.  I'm going to check into it today and make a decision by tonight.   DH is going to the Patriot's game on Sunday, so this will mean leaving DD home alone for the entire day.... sure she is 16, but I still worry about her.  And we were going to leave Friday night, but DS doesn't want to miss his soccer game Saturday morning. So if we do go away it will be Saturday afternoon until MOnday afternoon probably.  

Wish I had more to chat about, but my life is pretty dull! TTYL..............P


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone. I know I haven't been around and I feel bad for not being here to offer support to my fellow losers, but life has been crazy busy.  We were in WDW last weekend for the Wine & Dine 1/2 marathon.  Howard ran it and I scream-teamed.  We ate too much that night and all day Sunday.  And I drank a glass of Rosa Regale AND a pineapple margarita (I don't drink at all!) so I was very worried about what the scale would say on Monday morning. Fortunately, I think the 25+ miles I walked Friday - Sunday helped keep the scale where it should be.

My only regrets about the weekend revolve around not getting to meet up with some of the WISHers, like Rose & Mike.    But Rose, I saw your  pre-race picture and you look absolutely fantastic! I am so glad you felt well enough to run it.  

Nancy - Happy birthday!

CC - I am so sorry about your job. I am completely convinced that there is a much better, less stressful opportunity to just waiting for you.  

I have been mostly good with food this week but horrible with any kind of activity.  Something happened to my knee suddenly on Sunday and I could barely walk to get on the plane.  It was scary and awful and painful.  I saw my ortho surgeon on Tuesday and he thinks I tore my meniscus. I have an MRI tomorrow and the follow-up appointment Tuesday.  I haven't discussed with him yet the prospects for the half-marathon in January - I figure I'll wait for the diagnosis.  He promises that he'll get me in ASAP for surgery if that is necessary.

This weekend is going to be a big challenge for me.  Tomorrow night we are driving to Washington DC to meet up with my college friend and her family who are visiting the east coast for the weekend, from their home in Sidney, Australia.  We'll stay at the same hotel as them tomorrow night and have breakfast early Saturday before driving to Pittsburgh for my husband's HS reunion Saturday night.  Sunday, we'll take my MIL to lunch, visit with DSIL and DBIL and Dnephew before the 5 hour drive home.  I am never well-behaved, food-wise, when we travel.  I will have to pack lots of on-plan stuff in a cooler to try to have healthy options.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... here are a few photopass pix....

This is one of my favorite from my most recent trip this past May with DD






This is my favorite from my trip last year with DS







And, despite my size, this is my favorite from our last family trip in 2008.....






And YES, that smallest child with the shaggy blonde hair is my SON!  He has been toying with various lengths of "rock star" hair since about 3rd grade!  I don't mind it but it drives my DH nuts!.......P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Okay.... here are a few photopass pix....
> 
> This is one of my favorite from my most recent trip this past May with DD



Hey I know those 2 gorgeous young ladies!!! DS misses you guys! He wants his ride buddy back!


----------



## bellebookworm9

cclovesdis said:


> Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job.
> 
> I love language, so my dream job would involve that. I think I've mentioned that I'm certified as a teacher of the hearing impaired. I;ve always had a knack for grammar, semantics, syntax, etc., and have a (obnoxious to some) tendancy to correct people. I really must work on that.



 So sorry to hear this. I hope you can find a job as a hearing impaired teacher-I obviously think that's a cool job! 



pjlla said:


> WOOOHOOO.... that makes is SO REAL!  I HATE that they reserve so many of the "A" numbers now.... it used to be a sort of game for me to check in as early as possible and get the lowest "A" numbers that I could!  I've gotten as low as 3 in the past!    Now I"m lucky if I get in the 40's.



I'm doing Early Bird Check In on the way home because we'll be at MNSSHP 24 hours before. Last trip we got A40 & A41 going down and A35 & A36 coming home (with EBCI). I'm not too worried because I remember last time the first 20 or so numbers didn't even have people attached to them! And I was looking at flight schedules, and this one also has people on it that are stopping/laying over on their way to various Texas, South Carolina, other Florida airports, etc.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

A bit behind on the thread so I am just starting from here.   to everyone that I may have missed replying to -- I do read along.

*Happy Birthday, Laura! (mackeysmom)*  

Thank you, *Gretchen,* for being our coach this busy, busy week!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/6: What is something positive you've done this week in regards to your weight loss journey?
> 
> Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done?



The most positive thing I will be doing this week in regards to my weight loss is run a 10K on Sunday.  I need to get back in the training mode now that a couple of weeks have passed since my half -- this is why you always have to sign up for another race before you finish your last, fight that inertia!  

We do use photopass but I'm not sure I have any pics I have access to.  I'll look around.

Have a wonderful time on your trip, *Gretchen!* 

*Trina,* sorry that you are having a tough week!  

*Deb,* you are so active on the week-ends you probably can get away with just a bit more activity on work days.  Could you do two 10 minute walks?  I was going to suggest exercises at your desk but that might be a bit awkward since you share an office.    I'm with you on the difficulty of doing something at the end of a long day of work. 

*Dona,* hope tonight is easier!  

*Tracey,* you've had an emotional week -- that is exhausting.  

*Buffy,* bless you for taking on the book fair!    There is the QOTD archive if you are looking for inspiration.  I stopped doing it for this challenge because I didn't think anyone was really using it.  

*CC,* I'm so, so sorry about your job.    I agree with everyone who thinks there is a great, big beautiful tomorrow and wonderful job out there for you.    Hang in there!  

*Pamela,* love the great pics!    I think hair is a great thing for kids to get their ya-yas out with.  

*Cam,* I am so, so sorry about your poor knee.    for a speedy recovery!

Have a great day all!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Thanks Lisa! I actually had a fleeting moment of clarity so I have my Clean up the Clutter post, introduction, and Questions for all days but Tuesday and Wednesday ready to go in a word doc.


----------



## momofdjc

bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm posting the QOTD early because who knows if I'll have time tomorrow!
> 
> QOTD 10/6: What is something positive you've done this week in regards to your weight loss journey?
> 
> I stopped drinking my Diet Dr. Pepper each morning.
> 
> Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done?
> 
> We haven't used photopass.





bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/5: What has been your most difficult obstacle to overcome on your journey to weight loss and a healthier lifestyle? How are you trying to change it?



The last 2 weeks I've had a strained calf muscle.  It's only been the last couple of days that I've been able to walk without pain.  My 8 block walk to and from the train was very painfull until yesterday.

Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?

We have collected autographs in the past.  We do get pictures still.  One of my favorite character interactions was outside the Animal Kingdom.  We were waiting outside to be seated at Rainforest Cafe, DS & DD were playing with Timon & Mushu - they were playing keep away with DS hat.  They had a great time with them.




cclovesdis said:


> Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.
> 
> I will post the HH results soon. I have to make a few phone calls first.
> 
> I love language, so my dream job would involve that. I think I've mentioned that I'm certified as a teacher of the hearing impaired. I;ve always had a knack for grammar, semantics, syntax, etc., and have a (obnoxious to some) tendancy to correct people. I really must work on that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> CC



So sorry to hear about the job loss.  You will find something better.


----------



## mackeysmom

cclovesdis said:


> I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.



So sorry to hear about that - here's to much luck and success with the job search. 

- Laura


----------



## ougrad86

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> 
> I really can't think of one.  SAHM would be number one, but I would need to do something else, to get out in the world and interact with other people.  I am interested in so many things, I can't pin down one ideal, although I do love working with children.  Used to work with young children, until the 15 hour days burned me out.  May go back to that part time after putting DS through college!
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



I have various Disney songs on my iPhone - just kind of pick up ones I like.  I do enjoy Mary Poppins.  It was one of my favorites when I was little.



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/5: What has been your most difficult obstacle to overcome on your journey to weight loss and a healthier lifestyle? How are you trying to change it?
> 
> Probably my DH.  He is overweight, but won't acknowledge it.  A lot of his food is around the house, which includes chocolate and ice cream.  So on the weekends especially, a lot of temptation.  I have tried to talk him into losing weight, and he occassionally says he is on the diet of eating less...which of course never continues.  I'm feeling better than I have in years since I lost a bunch of weight a couple of years ago, will keep on trying to talk to him, but he doesn't like to listen to stuff like that.
> Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?




We only have some from Chef Mickey and one time in HS.  DS isn't big into the characters. We saw Eeyore and Tigger at HS one time and DH decided he wanted a picture of himself with Eeyore to show a coworker who is a big Eeyore fan.  He wanted a picture of just himself with Eeyore.  Tigger was kind of cute, acting as though he were hurt that DH didn't want his picture.


pjlla said:


> We were ALL wearing matching outfits (shirts for the guys, sun dresses for DD and I).... obviously they Chip (or Dale??) noticed........



Someone once taught me an easy way to tell them apart.  Chip has a nose like a chocolate chip!  My DB was nicknamed Chip, and I still call him that.  He married Gail. We still tease them a little about "Chip & Gail".  My DS loved the way that sounded when he was young.

Chip & Dale are my favorites.




bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/6: What is something positive you've done this week in regards to your weight loss journey?
> 
> Finally lost that weight a gained after the German dinner!
> Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done?



We had it done - did not like the way I looked (not photogenic at all), but nice to have pictures of all of us.  We are spending a few days in Disney this coming trip, but during Spring Break, the lines might be too long and it might be a little too crowded to take pictures.



cclovesdis said:


> Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.
> CC



So sorry about your job.  When I lost mine, it completely blindsided me, and I was a mess for awhile.  But since then I have found a place in a company that really values its employees, and I am actually glad that I was laid off from the other job (that company eventually went backrupt).  I hope you find a wonderful job that fits you to a T!


----------



## akhaloha

Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done? 






That is the other. I call it my model shot.  But really, there's a nice story that goes with it. I left Fantasmic just as the steamboat was coming out, following a tip to beat the crowds. I saw a Photopass photographer in a wheelchair on Hollywood Blvd, and everyone was just walking right past him in their attempts to get wherever they were going. I felt bad that he was just kind of being ignored, so I stopped and had him take my pictures. They turned out beautifully. He was able to capture a unique angle and it's literally one of the best pictures of me ever taken. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside thinking about it.  And I was still able to get a seat on the first bus that left-I think it might have even been there waiting for me! 
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

I love your pictures!  They are beautiful.  I have never used Photopass, but after seeing how great your pictures turned out we will definitely use them on our next trip!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## akhaloha

cclovesdis said:


> Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.
> 
> I will post the HH results soon. I have to make a few phone calls first.
> 
> I love language, so my dream job would involve that. I think I've mentioned that I'm certified as a teacher of the hearing impaired. I;ve always had a knack for grammar, semantics, syntax, etc., and have a (obnoxious to some) tendancy to correct people. I really must work on that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> CC



I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your job.  When my daughter was in 3rd grade her teacher was a certified teacher of the hearing impaired.  She too had been laid off from her job and took a teaching position at our school while she continued to look for a job with the hearing impaired.  She was amazing and we were so lucky to have her as our teacher!  My daughter even learned sign language that year and developed a greater understanding of what it would be like to be hearing impaired.  After about a year she ended up finding her dream job teaching hearing impaired children at another school.  She had become a favorite teacher at our school and we were sad to see her go.  We were so lucky to have had a chance to learn so many new things from this amazing woman.  

I'm sure you will be able to find your dream job and you too will make a difference in children's lives.  Good luck in your job search.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I am not sure if this pic will come up but it is a fav from photopass- we use it most trips
Sorry for the size-I can't seem to get it resized on photobucket


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey I know those 2 gorgeous young ladies!!! DS misses you guys! He wants his ride buddy back!



Aww.. miss you too!  I'm sure DD would be happy to tag along to Disney with you any time!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm doing Early Bird Check In on the way home because we'll be at MNSSHP 24 hours before. Last trip we got A40 & A41 going down and A35 & A36 coming home (with EBCI). I'm not too worried because I remember last time the first 20 or so numbers didn't even have people attached to them! And I was looking at flight schedules, and this one also has people on it that are stopping/laying over on their way to various Texas, South Carolina, other Florida airports, etc.



I don't blame you for doing early bird check-in for the return flight.  I need to quit being so cheap and do that for my trips!



lisah0711 said:


> The most positive thing I will be doing this week in regards to my weight loss is run a 10K on Sunday.  I need to get back in the training mode now that a couple of weeks have passed since my half -- this is why you always have to sign up for another race before you finish your last, fight that inertia!
> 
> That is DEFINITELY a positive!!
> 
> *Pamela,* love the great pics!    I think hair is a great thing for kids to get their ya-yas out with.
> 
> I agree.... hopefully it will prevent future desire for things like tatoos and piercings!!





momofdjc said:


> The last 2 weeks I've had a strained calf muscle.  It's only been the last couple of days that I've been able to walk without pain.  My 8 block walk to and from the train was very painfull until yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the injury.... glad it is getting better.





4HOLIDAYS said:


> I am not sure if this pic will come up but it is a fav from photopass- we use it most trips
> 
> 
> pic is not coming up for some reason-I'll have to work on it because it's a fav



Keep trying!  I'd love to see pictures!


*********
Evening all!  Ended up coming home to take clothes off the line before DS's soccer practice, but we literally have to fly out again in 1 minute.... just wanted to pop on and say Hi and good luck for weigh-in tomorrow to everyone!  I'll be back tomorrow.....................P


----------



## tigger813

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to share with everyone the link for the GKTW on line vendor fair that we are doing here on the DIS! There are 13 of us that are donating proceeds from our sales to Give Kids the World! There is a thread for the different fundraisers that are going on so just out the GKTW thread on the Podcast boards. I am the one selling Usborne books! There is also Pampered Chef, Tastefully Simple, 31 Gifts, Avon, Creative Memories (US and Canada) and a few others. Thought October would be a great month to do this and you can get a jump on your holiday shopping and help out some deserving kids and their families! The fundraiser runs from now until October 31st! Thanks for your support. This is part of the Dis's Power of Ten fundraising activities!

http://powerof10fair.blogspot.com/

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hey everyone! Zumba did not happen tonight; Mom was late picking me up, and then I drove home but got behind several semis, people going 20mph, etc. We stopped for pizza and I also had one chicken wing. I'm heading to bed very soon; Mom needs to pack and hem my Minnie Mouse dress.

We will have internet down there, so I will try to pop in and give updates, though definitely not about what I'm eating!  I am taking my black bikini with too.


----------



## SettinSail

Quick post while I watch the evening news here.  DS is at JV football game and DH not yet home from work.  I did pretty good with eating today and did my 45 minutes of cardio at the Y.   I was down a little more this morning.  I think if I am lucky I will end the week up 1 pound.  No more eating at Cheesecake Factory!!!     (for a long long time)

I must be a weenie; I turned our heat on last week and I am much further South than Deb or Pamela!

CC, sorry to hear about your job   Good luck with your job search.  I hope you get a little down time to relax between jobs

Lisa, good luck with your 10K

Gretchen and 4Holidays, I love your photos!   Gretchen have a great vacation!   Black bikini,  LOOK OUT NOW

I forgot to tell you all that my Mom who only weighs about 155 anyway has lost 12 pounds since July when she had to put my Dad on a low carb diet due to health reasons.  I guess I can't say it's impossible to lose weight after age 50 any more.  My Mom is 79 years old and my Dad has lost almost 25 pounds since July.  I bought Daddy a pedometer.  I think I got him the one you recommended Lisa, the Omron.

Have a great evening all!


----------



## SettinSail

Pamela, loved your photos too!   What a great looking family!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 3 Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

4HOLIDAYS
aamomma
akhaloha
AUdisneyDad
AUdisneyDad's DW
bellebookworm9
buzz5985
ClassicPooh2
cclovesdis
glass1/2fll
jimmduck
kollerbear
momofdjc
ougrad86

*And, 4HOLIDAYS, aamomma, akhaloha, AUdisneyDad, AUdisneyDad's DW, bellebookworm9, buzz5985, cclovesdis, ClassicPooh2, jimmduck, momofdjc, and ougrad86 earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad* and *his DW* earned all 30 points! 

Congratulations to *jimmduck* who earned 29 points and *ougrad86* who earned 28 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *jimmduck*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.
> 
> I will post the HH results soon. I have to make a few phone calls first.
> 
> I love language, so my dream job would involve that. I think I've mentioned that I'm certified as a teacher of the hearing impaired. I;ve always had a knack for grammar, semantics, syntax, etc., and have a (obnoxious to some) tendancy to correct people. I really must work on that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> CC



I hope you find something better and quickly.  Sometimes layoffs actually put us in a better place.  It is tough to go through and I hope you have a great outcome.



pjlla said:


> YIKES!  It was great that all of you were willing to give up so much so that they didn't need to make a personnel cut.... and nice that another girl found another job so quickly.  But what a shame that he still needs to make so many cuts.  But it will be worth it if you all can hold onto your jobs I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good attitude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those days/weeks of feeling just FAT.  Perhaps your body is just holding onto some fluid or you need some extra fiber to move things along??  YOu have been SUPER busy with that schedule.... no wonder you are exhausted!
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those Airstream trailers.... they were kind of neat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a super busy day, but I imagine it was rewarding to have so many positive comments from parents.  I guess I should be more vocal about telling teachers when my kids really enjoy the class.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine all of the drama with Mom and Dad is causing some stress that is making you extra tired this week.  Take care of yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.... we'll take you whenever you can get here!  Sorry about the book fair being dumped on you.  That is a big task.
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOHOOO.... that makes is SO REAL!  I HATE that they reserve so many of the "A" numbers now.... it used to be a sort of game for me to check in as early as possible and get the lowest "A" numbers that I could!  I've gotten as low as 3 in the past!    Now I"m lucky if I get in the 40's.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my.... CC, I'm so sorry to hear this.
> 
> ********************
> 
> Well... Happy Thursday friends!  It is a super happy day for me because my kids have a 4 day weekend!!
> 
> I have two loads of towels and sheets on the clothesline already but....brrrr!  IT was cold this morning!  In the high 20's when I got up!  But the sun is shining so the clothes will eventually dry I suppose!
> 
> I had a yummy onion eggwhite omelet for breakfast (with a bit of Laughing Cow cheese too).  I eat pretty light on THursdays (before weigh-in on Friday), so that will probably be it for the morning.  DD and I are having lunch together this afternoon after I pick her up at 12:15 (early release due to NECAP testing).  If I get too hungry before lunch I will have a slice of turkey and a cup of tea.  Not sure yet what lunch is going to be... especially since the fridge is kind of bare!
> 
> Tomorrow was going to be my "get it done around the house" kind of day, but DD has a chiropractic appointment at 10 am and an orthodontist appointment at 1pm (lost her retainer! ).... and she wants to fit in an extra workout at the pool in between those two, so I obviously won't be coming home.  So it all needs to get done today!
> 
> The house is picked up, laundry and dishes are caught up and we haven't been around enough to need to vacuum again, so it will just be some odd-ball picking up of stuff.... put away the umbrellas still drying in the garage, sprinkle kitty litter on the oil spill in the garage (mower hemorrhaged after I used it last time), straighten up all of the sneakers in the mudroom, get the Legos out of the office confused3) ...........that sort of stuff.  If I have time I am going to leave early to pick up DD and stop at the car wash to vacuum my car.
> 
> If I can breeze through that stuff early, I might scrap for a few minutes today!  That will be my reward.  My workout today will be a walk/run while DS is at soccer practice.
> 
> DS and I are SUPPOSED to be going away this weekend for our Mother/Son time, but with DH traveling and all of the kids sports and such, it has been hard to confirm this for sure.  I'm going to check into it today and make a decision by tonight.   DH is going to the Patriot's game on Sunday, so this will mean leaving DD home alone for the entire day.... sure she is 16, but I still worry about her.  And we were going to leave Friday night, but DS doesn't want to miss his soccer game Saturday morning. So if we do go away it will be Saturday afternoon until MOnday afternoon probably.
> 
> Wish I had more to chat about, but my life is pretty dull! TTYL..............P



I hope you can fit in your trip with your DS.  I'm sure he is looking forward to it.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 5: 101 Dalmations

This is a Disney classic. I have memories of watching 101 Dalmations with my neighbor at age 7 or 8. While there isn't much that is cuter than 101 dogs who band together and succeed, this is a movie with a villian. We all have a villian in our life, and, I know for me, that my villian(s) hold me back in terms of weight loss. This week we're going to work on conquering our own Cruella de Villes.[COLOR]

So, in to help us prepare for "battle:"

For All 7 Days:

What dog isn't (or wasn't) on the move?!?!? Take their lead and *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 15 minutes.* I WISH I could tell you the exact number of studies that have shown how exercise helps one's mood, but I can tell you it helps mine! 

Those 101 Dalamations are pretty smart.  They are also willing to try something new/different. *2. This week, your Habit is to try something new or different.* Here are some ideas.
- Go lower carb and/or higher protein for a day.
- Drink an extra 2 8 oz. glasses of water.
- Add an extra serving of veggies. (You may want to consider subbing a fruit serving for a veggie serving.)
- Split 2 meals in half and eat one mid-morning and the other during your usual lunch time.

3. *Eat at least 2 servings of protein per day*. (Consider your weight loss approch in determining how much a serving is.) Protein is so essential in a dog's diet and it is in ours too! 

Each one of us has a way to relax. *4. Spend a few minutes each day doing something just that.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!

Mini-Challenges:

1. We're 5 weeks into the challenge and as you can tell, I'm big on plans. *Plan your exercise for the rest of October.*

2. In the spirit of 101 adorable Dalamations and the power of pet therapy, *do one activity involving an animal this week.* Many of us have pets, but you could also:
- Visit a park and jump in on a game of Frisbee with a neighbor's dog.
- Visit a zoo.
- Go to the aquarium.
- Walk around a pet shop.
- Visit your local animal protection services (aka the "pound") and offer to pet the animals for an hour.

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## my3princes

Very stressful day here.  I'm not sure if I mentioned that Nick is being treated for depression.  We thought that he was doing okay, but read some poetry that he wrote and   I can honestly say that I am as worried about him as I was when Hunter was diagnosed with his brain tumor.  We spent the day talking to the school counselor, his pediatrician and trying to get him an appointment for counseling.  Can you believe that there is an 8 - 10 week wait for the office that I used to work in.  For now we have a safety plan and he swears that he's not depressed or worse at the moment.  Why can't life be more simple?


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks Everyone! The support is greatly appreciated. 

I am doing much better now. I spent some time working on my resume and that helped.

I did lose over a pound since the last weigh-in. Hopefully, I'll keep that or lose more when I check tomorrow.

 for weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> Very stressful day here.  I'm not sure if I mentioned that Nick is being treated for depression.  We thought that he was doing okay, but read some poetry that he wrote and   I can honestly say that I am as worried about him as I was when Hunter was diagnosed with his brain tumor.  We spent the day talking to the school counselor, his pediatrician and trying to get him an appointment for counseling.  Can you believe that there is an 8 - 10 week wait for the office that I used to work in.  For now we have a safety plan and he swears that he's not depressed or worse at the moment.  Why can't life be more simple?



 I will definitely keep Nick, you, and all of your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning We made it to Friday. 

Deb I will keep Nick and your family in my prayers.  I am glad you are getting him some help.

CC I am sorry that you lost your job.  Good luck finding a new one. 

Gretchen have a great time.  I wish I was down there myself.  

Happy Birthday Mackeysmom

Setting Sail  I agree with you about the weight loss over a certain age.  My mom has lost 50 pounds over the last couple of years on WW.

Tonight we are going to a county park.  They are doing a reading of Sleepy Hollow in a beautiful old chapel they have on their property.

Tomorrow we have to go to an Eagle Ceremony.  It is right at 11.  We can't get anything done in the morning and then it goes into the afternoon so that screws that up.  I am not even that crazy about the family but we have to go since they have been in our scout troop for a few years now. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

*Gretchen*Thank you for coaching last week!! Love your photopass pics, I have that same tye dye shirt I bought for me and ds on his first trip.  Have an amazing vacation!!  I loved reading all the qotds, especially the disney ones.  

*CC*-I am so sorry to hear about your job, and happy to see you are doing ok. I have always felt that when one door closes another one will open, and I hope that your dream job of a lifetime is just around the corner for you.

*Deb* - 

Just popping in quick, and will catch up more later.  Good luck everyone with weighins today!!  Hope that scale makes you all happy!!!


----------



## karliebug

Hello, everyone. Sorry to have been MIA on this thread but I just couldn't get motivated. I re-joined weight watchers last week and am down a couple of pounds. My back went out on Monday so I have been in bed all week with ice and a heating pad.......eating, of course. Hoping to heal up by the weekend and also hoping to post here more often. I don't really have a support system at home so your posts and encouragement will mean so much to me.


----------



## mikamah

karliebug said:


> Hello, everyone. Sorry to have been MIA on this thread but I just couldn't get motivated. I re-joined weight watchers last week and am down a couple of pounds. My back went out on Monday so I have been in bed all week with ice and a heating pad.......eating, of course. Hoping to heal up by the weekend and also hoping to post here more often. I don't really have a support system at home so your posts and encouragement will mean so much to me.


I'm sorry to hear about your back.  I hope with rest you are feeling better real soon.  Good luck with the WW.  It's hard when you're not able to move, but every healthy choice you make will make a difference.  



SettinSail said:


> I must be a weenie; I turned our heat on last week and I am much further South than Deb or Pamela!


You're such a weenie.  I try to keep mine off til November 1st.  But I'm cheap, that's why.  I do love sweatshirt weather, and I have to fight ds to wear jacket when it's in the 40s, so he's not bothered by it either.  



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 3 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*
> 
> 4HOLIDAYS
> aamomma
> akhaloha
> AUdisneyDad
> AUdisneyDad's DW
> bellebookworm9
> buzz5985
> ClassicPooh2
> cclovesdis
> glass1/2fll
> jimmduck
> kollerbear
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *And, 4HOLIDAYS, aamomma, akhaloha, AUdisneyDad, AUdisneyDad's DW, bellebookworm9, buzz5985, cclovesdis, ClassicPooh2, jimmduck, momofdjc, and ougrad86 earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!*
> 
> Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad* and *his DW* earned all 30 points!
> 
> Congratulations to *jimmduck* who earned 29 points and *ougrad86* who earned 28 points!
> 
> Congratulations to this week prize winner: *jimmduck*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


Congrats to all the HH participants!!  Nice work.  
Thank you CC for all you do.  You are so creative with the hh.  Love it. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm posting the QOTD early because who knows if I'll have time tomorrow!
> 
> QOTD 10/6: What is something positive you've done this week in regards to your weight loss journey?
> 
> [Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done?


I have gotten my water and protein in most days, and got out for exercise 3 days this week.  

We use photopass, and will buy one or 2 pics.  I've only done the visa meet and greet once, and that was nice to get a free pic.  I have a nice one from feb in front of the castle on the road to tomorrowland, and my niece and sil have matching pink mickey shirts, and michael and i have the same mickey shirt his blue, mine pink, and it looks really nice.  Funny, ds and I do wear matching shirts a lot, or coordinated, and in my favorite pics with other people we've travelled with, we all have matching shirts on.  I guess if it were up to me, I'd make all my travel mates coordinate, but I don't think that will go over too well.   



keenercam said:


> Something happened to my knee suddenly on Sunday and I could barely walk to get on the plane.  It was scary and awful and painful.  I saw my ortho surgeon on Tuesday and he thinks I tore my meniscus. I have an MRI tomorrow and the follow-up appointment Tuesday.  I haven't discussed with him yet the prospects for the half-marathon in January - I figure I'll wait for the diagnosis.  He promises that he'll get me in ASAP for surgery if that is necessary.


Thinking of you today, Cam, and hoping you get some good news after the MRI. 



pjlla said:


> Okay.... here are a few photopass pix....
> 
> And YES, that smallest child with the shaggy blonde hair is my SON!  He has been toying with various lengths of "rock star" hair since about 3rd grade!  I don't mind it but it drives my DH nuts!.......P


Love the pics, pamela.  You are a beautiful family.  Michael had the long hair for a while, but recently saw a picture and he thought he looked like a girl, so he only wants it short now.  Your DS is just adorable with the long hair, and you and dd could be sisters.  



lisah0711 said:


> this is why you always have to sign up for another race before you finish your last, fight that inertia!


Ah, so that's the ticket.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Work has been crazy lately, the boss basically told people that he may have to lay someone off. There are only 7 of us including him, so we were brainstorming about ways to save money. One of the girls who I actually grew close to since she has 2 kids around DS's age felt guilty b/c she hasn't even been there a year, so she went to lunch with her old boss and the offered her a job back so she took it. We told the boss to cut the Christmas party, cut our Christmas bonuses, cut the weekly massages during tax season and to cut our IRA match and he's going to still cut all that stuff even though someone is now leaving, so now morale is really low there. It's tough b/c it's a really small office and DH doesn't understand why he didn't just lay someone off and why he asked for our opinions in the first place. I can see both sides, but it's just not a good situation either way


Sorry to hear about all the stress at work, such a worry.  I hope everything works out ok for you all. 
Funny character story, some girls have all the luck. 

Hello to everyone I've missed.  One more month of football, and then I should be able to keep up more faithfully.  I'm thinking we're out of the house 8-9 hours a week for football, when it is over, I need to make a plan and dedicate some of those hours to things I want to do, scrapbooking, dis-ing, maybe a game night.  I think I need to make a plan with ds for our evenings, and stick to it.  Of course, I could do some decluttering too.  I'll probably do mostly dis-ing. 

I fizzled on the hh this week, but didn't stop completely so I will tally and send them in.  Even though I haven't been faithful, some days were better than others, and every little bit helps.  Today is a new day, new week!  I can do better.  

Have a great friday everyone!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

HELLO!!!!!! Said in my best Mrs. Doubtfire voice! LOL

Sorry I'm late, oldest is a little under the weather and a battle ensued to get him to go to school. No school = no race tomorrow so he's not happy with me but he's on his way to school! Anyway......

I am Buffy, AKA, BAMB and I will be your coach for the week. I’m really looking forward to getting back on the WISH wagon. Sorry I’ve been MIA but I am a Cross Country mom which means my Falls are filled with pasta dinners, trail runs, practice and races. 
Please look for my QOTD either late at night the night before or first thing in the morning. I am soooo not a morning person so this will be a bit of a challenge on my part. I will attempt to check back throughout the day and respond to as many people as I can, but with a jam packed 4-day weekend coming up I can’t make very many promises.  


QOTD: Friday 10/7/11
Tis’ the season for birthdays. Did you know that more babies are born in the months of August, September and October then any other month? Well, I have 2 of them in October, one of which celebrates his birthday on Saturday. We all know what that means, special dinners and cake! 

*QOTD Friday 10/7/11 – How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid! 
*


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Clean Up The Clutter*

Daily: 
Dishes
make your bed
process mail 
New  process and toss or file receipts. Keep them separate from your cash and take out of your wallet/purse daily. 



> If you're worried about being exposed to the cancer-causing compound BPA, you may already know to be wary of some water bottles and food cans.
> But you'll never guess where BPA, a.k.a. bisphenol A, is showing up now:
> Cash register receipts.
> Extraordinarily high levels of BPA were found on two-fifths of the paper receipts tested recently by the Environmental Working Group, a nonprofit organization in Washington, D.C.
> In some cases, the amount of BPA on a given receipt was 1,000 times the levels found in a can of food.
> Receipts were collected from ATM's, grocery stores, fast food restaurants, gas stations and the like. "Wipe tests" showed that the coating of BPA of paper receipts would likely stick to the skin of anyone who handled them.
> 
> The chemical can be absorbed into the skin and transferred to the digestive tract by touching the mouth.
> Animal tests have linked BPA exposure to a range of health problems, including cancer, obesity, diabetes, and early puberty. The studies are controversial though, and how they related to human health is not fully clear, according to WebMD.
> The organization offered tips for consumers eager to limit their exposure to BPA on receipts, including washing your hands after handling receipts and never giving a child a receipt to play with.
> But maybe the best tip is simply to decline the offer for a printed receipt after an ATM transaction.
> After all, in this economy, who needs to be reminded of their balance?




weekly:
Sheets and towels 
Dust 
New  vacuum  vacuum everything including mattresses and curtains. An unvacuumed mattress can cause aggravated allergy symptoms to allergy suffers. DS10 suffers from seasonal allergies and I have found that vacuuming his mattress weekly really helps to keep pollen and dust down in his room.  

Seasonally: New 
Now that fall is settling in its time to get those chimneys and furnaces serviced and inspected. Also this is a good time to have you dryer vents and dryers taken apart and cleaned. 



> According to FEMA:
> Clothes dryer fires account for about 15,600 structure fires, 15 deaths, and 400 injuries annually.


----------



## tigger813

Deb- You are all in my thoughts and prayers!

Good morning all,

Happy to report I am down a pound though for some reason I'm feeling majorly bloated again. 

At work until sometime between 12 and 1 today. Then I need to clean up my house for company tonight. We have some major cruise planning to do. And some decisions to strongly consider. Hoping the Jet Blue flights for June come out next week so we will know if the kids are doing the recital or not. I'm so frustrated about this situation with the date change without warning! That's probably what is partially wrong with my tummy and the stress with my parents. Their dog is going to the vets today for a hair cut and for them to check her over. It's terrible to say but I'm hoping this is the end for the poor dog. The vet said about 2 months ago that she was suffering.  My parents say she is happy and eating but I can't imagine that she could have improved. Her bleeding issue has started up again. I love the dog and she has been a great comfort for my parents but she is 14 and is deaf, mostly blind and can't go up or down the stairs and my parents bedroom is upstairs. I don't want to be the one to take her to be put asleep when I am there. That's not what I consider a "fun week" as my mother has wanted that week to be.

Enough of my whining!

Love to you all and thanks for being there for me everyday! I couldn't get through the day without reading your posts and getting support from such amazing people!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers! 

Congrats to all our HH participants and winners!  



momofdjc said:


> The last 2 weeks I've had a strained calf muscle.  It's only been the last couple of days that I've been able to walk without pain.  My 8 block walk to and from the train was very painfull until yesterday.



Sorry about the strained muscle!    Have you tried Bio-Freeze?  It is a gel and "cools" the sore area down.  It was a life saver during my last half marathon when I had a bad calf cramp.

*4HOLIDAYS,* that is a beautiful picture of your family.    I love the colorful outfits!  

*Pamela,* hope you can relax a bit this week-end.  

*Tracey,* thanks for letting us know about the GKTW fund raiser.    I hope the vet will help your folks make the right decision for their poor dog.  

*Gretchen,* woo hoo for the black bikini!    Have a great time!



SettinSail said:


> I must be a weenie; I turned our heat on last week and I am much further South than Deb or Pamela!



I a weenie, too, *Shawn!*   Maybe it's because us mature folks are more sensitive to the cold.   

*Deb,*   Sending you good thoughts, prayers and pixedust:  

TGIF is right, *Dona!* 

Welcome back, *karliebug!* Sorry about the back.  



mikamah said:


> You're such a weenie.  I try to keep mine off til November 1st.  But I'm cheap, that's why.  I do love sweatshirt weather, and I have to fight ds to wear jacket when it's in the 40s, so he's not bothered by it either.



Hmm, cheap and a mean mom -- sheeze!    Actually I have to confess, *Kathy,* that I gave up the jacket battle long ago.  Usually I only see coats at school, especially this early in the year, if they are part of a fashion statement.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Friday 10/7/11
> Tis’ the season for birthdays. Did you know that more babies are born in the months of August, September and October then any other month? Well, I have 2 of them in October, one of which celebrates his birthday on Saturday. We all know what that means, special dinners and cake!
> 
> *QOTD Friday 10/7/11 – How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid!
> *



Thanks for being our coach this week, *Buffy*!  I'm going to be in pretty good shape with clean up the clutter this week, too, getting my house ready for my MIL visit.  

My strategy is to take the cake, eat a bit and toss the rest.  A lifestyle without birthday cake is not one that I want to have a part of.  

I had a 4 pound "whoosh" on Saturday that I managed to hang onto all week so I am a happy camper.  That's ten pounds this challenge!    Summer gain is almost gone!  

A little cleaning, a little running and maybe a little nap since DS doesn't have school today for teacher work day.  Have a great day all!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Good Morning. I am so mad at that stupid scale. All week I was down and was so excited. Today, the day it actually matters, I am back to where I was last week! grrrrr Ah well. Moving on.

We love PhotoPass and use it like crazy every time we go. We get the CD and it is so nice having photos of everybody.

I like to take the cake from the kid and then put it down by the cake so somebody else can eat it. And if I am asked if I tried the cake I can say, 
"Little so and so gave me a piece." I don't elaborate any more than that. And quickly change the subject!

I'm laughing at the bed vacuuming clutter tip. I do that every month on the first Sunday. And when allergies are bad I try to get people to shower at night so their hair is clean and then am constantly changing the pillowcase!

 to everybody needing one. Seems like there are a lot of us that could use a little extra TLC!

Got my walk in this morning. Am just a wee bit soaked. I had planned to run before lunch but may go to the Y and use a treadmill. blech

DH and I are going to his 25th college reunion tomorrow. Mine will be next year (same school). A football game is not exactly how I want to spend my afternoon. The things we do for love.  Then we're going to dinner afterwards. Need to ask him where and try to figure out a healthy plan.  DS1 wants to officially tour the college so think we will leave our house early (which probably means lunch out, too) so he can do that then watch the game and DS will go home because it's his homecoming dance and he's got a hot date!  Although it's a fantastic school, it's private and one year now costs as much as all 4 cost when we went there. Hope he hates it and decides on the public schools! Isn't that mean?! I think it's funny he wants a tour since he's been going pretty much every year since before he was born. I remember waddling to a game very pregnant!

Better get a move on. Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## tigger813

Uh oh! Why is everything irritating me today! People, drivers on the road just are getting on my nerves! I ended up ordering a grilled chicken caesar roll-up with fries from the restaurant next door. I was aggravated as I'm only on the schedule until 1 on Fridays and was expected to stay until almost 2 as they were giving pedicures. I said I could only stay until 1:40 as I had car pool duty today. I don't mind staying if I'm asked ahead of time. I was told that I was expected to stay. Ask if I can before assuming that I will do it! That's what set me off this afternoon! Today will be my only bad day of eating this weekend unless something else triggers me to be bad. I will have a drink tonight as well!

Sorry I'm in such a grumpy mood lately. It just seems like it's one thing after another that is stressing me out or getting messed up! And to top it off I go to NC for a week in 10 days! I'm overtired and just not dealing well with things right now!

CALGON! TAKE ME AWAY!!!!!

Pizza for supper or maybe a sub!


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Friday everyone!  We had early release here and I have to go pick up DS from Friday afternoon Bible study in a few minutes.  I may have to come back later to finish.

Deb, so sorry to hear about Nick but thank God you were made aware of it and getting treatment for him.  These are the hardest parenting years of all, the teen years.  Give me a baby crying all night any day over this
Hang in there and hope it all works out well

Kathy, I AM a weenie!!   But, how do you not turn your heat on until November  It must be freezing "up there".   I let it get to 62 degress inside the house and then I caved.  I can't be too uncomfortable

Wow, so many people wrote posts identical to what I have going on!
Dona-we also have an Eagle ceremony tomorrow.  Don't really want to go but you do feel obligated.

Tracey-my parents dog is 18  He has accidents all over the house and I am so afraid they are going to slip and fall due to them.  Me and my sisters have tried and tried to get them to put the dog down.  He can barely walk and see and is so thin.  My Dad says finally he's going to do it before the end of the year.  We'll see.
 for your stress

Linda, the scale was also very cruel to me today  I'm going to try again tomorrow.  I was so psyched last week after my good weigh-in.  I was mentally calculating how much I could lose in the next few weeks.  I am back to reality now.

QOTD, I try to stay busy at parties.  You can volunteer to cut the cake, run the games, serve drinks or food, gather up trash or wrapping paper off the floor.  Look for people you don't see often and get in a good long conversation with them.  Tell yourself you get to have a small treat, then have it and walk away !!!

Lisa, 10 pounds !!!!!   From one mature lady to another that is AWESOME!!!   I am so jealous!

Gotta run, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the support.  So far so good today.  He says school went well and he was in an okay mood when I picked him up.

I had my "yearly" exam and mammogram today.  Hopefully all is well.  Did you know that October is breast cancer awareness month?  Yep, everyone should touch a ****ie


----------



## bellebookworm9

Hi all! We are down here now. Flight left on time and we arrived half an hour early! Magical Express line was for Yacht Club, Beach Club, Boardwalk and Port Orleans Riverside-no one for YC, so drop off order was PORS, BW, BC. It took about an hour from the time we got on the bus to the time we got to the hotel. We were greeted with a big “Welcome Home” the instant we stepped off the bus.  I did online check in, but our room was not ready (at 10am), no big deal. We left our bags with Bell Services and went to Marketplace. Looked around for a bit and bought two refillable mugs.

We knew we wanted Beaches & Cream for lunch so at around 10:30 we walked over there (got a little lost on the way, but a nice CM by the pool redirected us). Since we were ready and waiting promptly at 11, we were the ones to open the restaurant for the day! Lots of clapping and cheers! The food was delicious and the service outstanding-thanks Dolores! 

After lunch I wanted to go swimming, so we went to get our suits from Bell Services and pick up the noodles. Of course, immediately after we leave the luggage room it starts pouring. It stopped, I changed, thunder comes in. Pool closes. We waited for about 25 minutes, then headed to check out the villas building. Mom took a nap in the Breezeway. Beautiful room! I waited a bit then went back to the pool. It was open, so I explored several different areas, went down the slide, and then relaxed in a lounge chair on the beach for a while. Clearly got some exercise! When I came back around 2:15, I had a text from Mom that we were in villa 321 (a studio). 

We are on the third floor (obviously) and overlook the walkway between the Solarium and the BCV entrance. The room is very nice, spacious, and less gaudy than online pictures make it look. My favorite aspect so far is that the couch is one unit and the blankets and pillows are stored in the couch! Our suitcase from ME was waiting and after a call to Bell Services, our other luggage arrived not long after. I’m currently sitting on the balcony uploading pics. We have dinner at Cape May Café at 5:30, then plan to explore the Boardwalk and the Yacht Club.

Photos for today so far are here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150328769203736.342667.608588735&type=1


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! Just wanted to WISH you all a wonderful weekend.  

Deb - I am thinking of you and your family.  I really do know what you are going through.  It was terrible when DD's ADHD and hormones came together in her teen years; there were many nights I sat up all night in her room with my back against her door to make sure she was okay and didn't make any bad, impulsive decisions.  The situation with DS was better, but school pressures and relationship issues really did a number on his tender heart.  I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## trinaweena

I've been such a slacker today.  I was supposed to do homework all day.  I have a statistics exam on tuesday and a case study for natural disasters on wed due and I needed to spend today getting it done.  I also had two tv recaps due for the website today and those didn't get done either.  

What did I do today? Well I got up and went to yoga, haven't been in two weeks and wont be able to go next week so I kind of forced myself.  I didnt enjoy it as much as i usually do I think just cause I was so tired.  Then it was off to work to get the dog's leg's trimmed. (no we didn't cut his legs off) he gets a ton of hair on his legs (we call it his UGG Boots) and i hate it.  Then we had to get dog food cause we've been out for two days and they've been eating the cat food. 

Like I said, then I was supposed to come home and do homework but instead I took a nap...and then surfed the internet..and then just as I was getting out my homework my mom called and asked if i wanted to go to my cousins soccer game.  I HATE sports of any kind but its a really nice day so i went and took the dogs and did some work with them.

Then...then we went to friendlys for dinner. I just found out they were going out of business! I grew up with friendlys so i got chicken fingers one last time.

I was really upset to see that I was only down half a pound this week.  Its really discouraging cause I was very good with calories and i worked out HARD this week.  I went to the gym every day but tuesday and did hard workouts.  
Mon - 2 mile run at 4mph and incline at 1.5 and then 45 minutes of strength training
wed - 30 min eliptical interval training and 45 minutes strength
thurs - 55 min run at 4.1mph and 2.0 incline, alternating 10 min run/1 min walk
fri - 60 min yoga

i think thats the most ive ever worked out in a week and that was the worst week ive ever had as far as weigh in.  I must be doing something wrong but im not sure what.

Ive also been having a big problem with hunger. I feel like im always hungry even after i eat a big meal.  Anyone have any suggestions on what i can do to help this?

Tomorrow is the pet show and the we are going to CCSU (which will be my new school next semester) so my boyfriend can show me around, and then chinese food!! I need to stop eating bad on the weekends but you ever just get a craving?  

Im also trying to figure some major life decisions, mostly about school.  The school I'm going to has a School of Education that i want to go get into but under their list of majors it does not list History, which is my major.  But under the history section it lists teaching as a degree.  I'm also trying to decide if i should double major or major/minor.  Originally I was going to double major in journalism but i'm think i might do it in media communications, because i think journalism is sort of dying art.  I also saw that if i want to get my masters in history (which i do) at CCSU i need to be fluent in another langauge. Something iwas planning on doing but kind of frustrating to know I HAVE TO.  I think when i meet with my advisor everyhting will be a lot clearer but yeah.  i guess i feel like im making up for a lot of lost time.

hope everyone has a good weekend. im already dreading next week but we will see how it goes


----------



## tigger813

Feeling a bit better about our cruise issue tonight. We got together with the other family tonight and think we have figured out what we are going to do and how we are going to do it. We hope to fly down together after the recital Hoping to book Jet Blue flights in the next 2 weeks. We will be gone for almost 2 weeks: 1 night at a DVC resort, 5 night PCC3.0 and then 7 more nights at DVC Resort, hopefully BWV. We will work on booking things as soon as we can. We also discussed going to the Hoop De Doo Revue on our first night back from the cruise. We have never done it and my friend hasn't done it in a very long time. They will stay in FL longer than us but we will do as much as we can together. We may even hire a sitter one night while at Disney for our 4 kids, especially if we are at BWV and go to Epcot for the night! 

My parents dog has improved according to the vet which now puts into high doubt them coming up for Christmas. I would be willing to possibly fly down and driving up with them but we will have to see if that comes to pass. Mom can start driving again the beginning of December. Mom seemed a bit better today. We have not discussed what was brought up earlier this week. I did say to my dad that the kids want them to be here for Christmas. He talked to both of the girls.

We are going to do a gigantic corn maze tomorrow and then may do some shopping after. Girls and I have decided that Sunday will be the day to stay home and work on the scrapbook and I may have Ash make my mom a pair of lounge pants instead of ones for me! I think Mom would really like that. On Monday I will take the girls to see A Dolphin's Tale and then maybe get Ash's Halloween costume. I also have to send out invitations for Izzie's b'day party at Chuck E Cheese. We might try and get a costume tomorrow if we can. 

I'm ready for bed. I ate a whole small pepperoni and mushroom pizza for supper and enjoyed a drink. The stress of this week caught up with me!

Going to try and read for a few minutes! The girls are sleeping together in Izzie's room! 

TTFN


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Friday 10/7/11  How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid!


I usually make myself busy by helping the host. If it's a family party, I usually just pass on dessert or have a cup of coffee instead. I actually am not a huge fan of cake or icing. But pie? I'm a sucker for pie lol.


I guess most of us are in the same boat with fall and sports. My boys aren't even on any teams in the fall but take swimming lessons (they are 8 and 5). Between that and classes I am taking, plus working FT, and DH in school FT and working FT, our schedule is packed and different everyday! Things should slow down in a couple weeks, thankfully. 

DS (8 yr old) and I are running in a 5k tomorrow morning. Luckily it is going to be beautiful weather! I run with him and I told him that we have to try to beat his last time (41.24). I wish my husband would run with him so I can run my own pace, but DH did one 5k last Thanksgiving and said it would be his last  So I run with DS to keep him moving! Our next 5k will be on Thanksgiving. It's called the Gobble Wobble here! Then I plan to do nothing the rest of tomorrow. I think the boys and I need a day of nothing. DH will be sleeping most of the day after working midnights. 

I really want to thank everyone for all the positivity here. This is my 1st challenge and I'm new to the w.i.s.h. I already feel so much support. And, I don't even know you guys!! I read other parts of the dis and people can become so rude and nasty. W.I.S.H. has to be the most positive part if the dis. Thanks! And, I feel so motivated by total stangers! I love it! I know I don't have a ton of weight to lose, but I do want to lose at least 15 more pounds (which seems like it's the hardest to come off). If I mention to people that I am trying to get heathier and lose a few pounds, they just say things like "oh you don't have to lose any weight." Luckily, I have found support from you and also my wonderful DH. And, I am so inspired by all the success here. So, thanks again! You guys rock!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Jill


----------



## EDuke98080

Thank you to all getting me motivated to get back on weight watchers and in a healthier frame of mind. I have been reading along but am new to the challenge and just figuring out how things work . So far I am down 3 pounds and really appreciate the positivity.  

Erika


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  

Here it is 7:15 and no one has checked in yet.  I got up at 4 but came down and fell asleep here on the couch. 

We had a great time last night.  We went to a state park and they have a chapel that is almost 200 years old.  Many years ago the ceiling fell in and they replaced it and put in recessed lighting.  Not really traditional but does help being able to see at night and on a dark wintery day.  The lights were off except for the candles in the windows and some special lights to light up the front of the room.  It was a 1 man show based on Sleepy Hollow.  The actor was amazing with voices and mannerisms.  Just a look and a voice and he turned into a different character.  It was a lot of fun and a great way to start off October. 

QOTD  I can not live without dessert so I would just have a very small piece.  I have changed in my mentality in the last few years.  If after the first bite I don't like it I won't eat it.  This is a major change from the past.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!!  It's looking like a beautiful weekend here in New ENgland!!  

Thank you Buffy for coaching this week.  I hope to partake in some of the clutter cleaning up this week.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Friday 10/7/11
> Tis the season for birthdays. Did you know that more babies are born in the months of August, September and October then any other month? Well, I have 2 of them in October, one of which celebrates his birthday on Saturday. We all know what that means, special dinners and cake!
> 
> *QOTD Friday 10/7/11  How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid!
> *


When I'm on track, I will have a small piece, and I learned once at ww, to sit down at a table and eat it slowly and savor each bite, rather than stand and wolf it down while talking, and hardly taste it.  Lately, I have not been doing great, and I have a party tomorrow, so I will remember this and sit and enjoy anything I eat.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Clean Up The Clutter*
> 
> Daily:
> Dishes
> make your bed
> process mail
> New  process and toss or file receipts. Keep them separate from your cash and take out of your wallet/purse daily.


INteresting on the bpa and the reciepts.  Another good reason not to snack on the way home from the grocery store.  
I'm going to process the piles of papers on the kitchen table today.  It's crazy how much stuff you accummulate in the first weeks of the school year.  



lisah0711 said:


> Hmm, cheap and a mean mom -- sheeze!    Actually I have to confess, *Kathy,* that I gave up the jacket battle long ago.  Usually I only see coats at school, especially this early in the year, if they are part of a fashion statement.
> 
> I had a 4 pound "whoosh" on Saturday that I managed to hang onto all week so I am a happy camper.  That's ten pounds this challenge!    Summer gain is almost gone!
> 
> A little cleaning, a little running and maybe a little nap since DS doesn't have school today for teacher work day.  Have a great day all!


I hear you on the pick your battles thing, but somedays, I guess I just need a battle.   Congrats on the 4 pound whoosh and 10 pounds for the challenge!!  You are rocking this and are going to be so ready for the Tink!!




glss1/2fll said:


> I like to take the cake from the kid and then put it down by the cake so somebody else can eat it. And if I am asked if I tried the cake I can say,
> "Little so and so gave me a piece." I don't elaborate any more than that. And quickly change the subject!


That's great willpower!!  Don't let that scale get you down, you're doing the work, and these daily fluid fluctuations won't last.  Hang in there.  



tigger813 said:


> Sorry I'm in such a grumpy mood lately. It just seems like it's one thing after another that is stressing me out or getting messed up! And to top it off I go to NC for a week in 10 days! I'm overtired and just not dealing well with things right now!
> 
> CALGON! TAKE ME AWAY!!!!!


 Hope you have a nice, relaxing weekend. 



SettinSail said:


> Kathy, I AM a weenie!!   But, how do you not turn your heat on until November  It must be freezing "up there".   I let it get to 62 degress inside the house and then I caved.  I can't be too uncomfortable


I have a lot of windows, and the sun does warm up the house quite a bit.  But to confess, in the mornings, it might get into the mid to low 50s before I turn the heat on, and I'll leave it set at 62 during the day and 58 at night.  If we're hanging home all day I'll go higher, but we do tend to run warm here.  It's a joke with my family, and I turn it up higher when we have company, but if they were just going to stop by, they know it will be cold here.  



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! Just wanted to WISH you all a wonderful weekend.


Have a great weekend, Cam.  Hope all went well yesterday.



jillbur said:


> DS (8 yr old) and I are running in a 5k tomorrow morning. Luckily it is going to be beautiful weather! I run with him and I told him that we have to try to beat his last time (41.24). I wish my husband would run with him so I can run my own pace, but DH did one 5k last Thanksgiving and said it would be his last  So I run with DS to keep him moving! Our next 5k will be on Thanksgiving. It's called the Gobble Wobble here! Then I plan to do nothing the rest of tomorrow. I think the boys and I need a day of nothing. DH will be sleeping most of the day after working midnights.


Good luck on your 5k today!!  I am doing a thanksgiving day 5k with ds that we did last year.  It's so nice to do the races with them, isn't it?  Enjoy your day of nothing after the race, after all, a 5k is plenty for one day. 



EDuke98080 said:


> Thank you to all getting me motivated to get back on weight watchers and in a healthier frame of mind. I have been reading along but am new to the challenge and just figuring out how things work . So far I am down 3 pounds and really appreciate the positivity.
> 
> Erika


Congrats on your loss!!

I'm on call today, so we're just hanging in the pajamas for a while.  Then I need to get out and clean up the garage, and cut the lawn.  I wouldn't mind getting called in to work for the money, but if you want it, it usually won't come, so we'll see.  Still trying to get the focus back on my eating, I've been starting the days out well, but by dinner been slacking and eating quick easy foods.  I am bringing Chicken brocolli ziti to the party tomorrow, so will make a big batch and we'll have that a few nights, so having dinner ready will help.  I need to sit and make a meal plan, and shopping list today, and follow through on it.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Saturday 10/8/11

First off Id like to say Happy 11th Birthday to my Middle Man!!! We love you lots and hope you have a great day! 
Second Id like to wish DS15 good luck today on your race!! I hope you smoke em all!!! 

Today is an all day event; its the biggest race of the season before the championships. DS leaves at 7, his race is scheduled to start at 12:30 and the championship race will start at 4. 

*QOTD 10/8/11  How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers?* 


OK, we are off to the races. I will check back with everyone later tonight! Have a great Saturday Everyone!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  



glss1/2fll said:


> Good Morning. I am so mad at that stupid scale. All week I was down and was so excited. Today, the day it actually matters, I am back to where I was last week! grrrrr Ah well. Moving on.



Aww, I hate it when that happens!   I had the same thing last week.  Had a maintain, sent it in, and Saturday a big whoosh.  With all your hard work those numbers will spin around to where they belong in no time, *Linda*.  



SettinSail said:


> Lisa, 10 pounds !!!!!   From one mature lady to another that is AWESOME!!!   I am so jealous!



Hope you enjoyed the rest of your Friday, *Shawn.*   Hope that scale cooperates today!  Thanks for the well wishes - sadly I am covering old ground here.  I imagine things will slow down when I hit new territory but I have a big goal and I'm determined to make it before my next Disney race. 



my3princes said:


> I had my "yearly" exam and mammogram today.  Hopefully all is well.  Did you know that October is breast cancer awareness month?  *Yep, everyone should touch a ****ie *



 Thanks for the reminder, *Deb!* Glad things are going better at your house.  

*Gretchen,* thanks so much for the trip report!  We love to live vicariously through the travels of others!  

You have a wonderful week-end, too, *Cam!* 



trinaweena said:


> I was really upset to see that I was only down half a pound this week.  Its really discouraging cause I was very good with calories and i worked out HARD this week.  I went to the gym every day but tuesday and did hard workouts.
> Mon - 2 mile run at 4mph and incline at 1.5 and then 45 minutes of strength training
> wed - 30 min eliptical interval training and 45 minutes strength
> thurs - 55 min run at 4.1mph and 2.0 incline, alternating 10 min run/1 min walk
> fri - 60 min yoga
> 
> i think thats the most ive ever worked out in a week and that was the worst week ive ever had as far as weigh in.  I must be doing something wrong but im not sure what.



*Trina,* you have a lot going on in your life.    Stress can affect weight loss.  Your body may be adjusting to this new level of activity.  If you are getting hungry, you may be eating more and that might be enough.  Have you used a calculator to figure out how many calories you burn when you exercise?  It's not as much as you would think.  myfitnesspal or sparkpeople are both good places to figure that out.  You can do it!  

*Tracey,* glad things are looking up for you!    What kind of exotic drink did you have for your Friday?  I had a ginger rum infused cocktail -- it was delicious! 



jillbur said:


> DS (8 yr old) and I are running in a 5k tomorrow morning. Luckily it is going to be beautiful weather! I run with him and I told him that we have to try to beat his last time (41.24). I wish my husband would run with him so I can run my own pace, but DH did one 5k last Thanksgiving and said it would be his last  So I run with DS to keep him moving! Our next 5k will be on Thanksgiving. It's called the Gobble Wobble here! Then I plan to do nothing the rest of tomorrow. I think the boys and I need a day of nothing. DH will be sleeping most of the day after working midnights.
> 
> I really want to thank everyone for all the positivity here. This is my 1st challenge and I'm new to the w.i.s.h. I already feel so much support. And, I don't even know you guys!! I read other parts of the dis and people can become so rude and nasty. W.I.S.H. has to be the most positive part if the dis. Thanks! And, I feel so motivated by total stangers! I love it! I know I don't have a ton of weight to lose, but I do want to lose at least 15 more pounds (which seems like it's the hardest to come off). If I mention to people that I am trying to get heathier and lose a few pounds, they just say things like "oh you don't have to lose any weight." Luckily, I have found support from you and also my wonderful DH. And, I am so inspired by all the success here. So, thanks again! You guys rock!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Jill



Good luck with your 5K today!    Hope it is a nice day to run.  We will be waiting to hear how you did.  And a day of relaxing sounds wonderful!

The WISH folks are a nice bunch of folks.    Glad that you joined us!    We do on occassion practice tough love but that is about as exciting as it gets.  



EDuke98080 said:


> Thank you to all getting me motivated to get back on weight watchers and in a healthier frame of mind. I have been reading along but am new to the challenge and just figuring out how things work . So far I am down 3 pounds and really appreciate the positivity.
> 
> Erika



Congratulations on the 3 pounds, *Erika!* 



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Here it is 7:15 and no one has checked in yet.  I got up at 4 but came down and fell asleep here on the couch.



Guess we are all sleeping in this fine fall Saturday!  

A little house cleaning and a trip to Spokane to pick up my race packet for tomorrow.  Tomorrow is my 10K and my last race until the Tinker Bell Half.   

Have a great week-end!


----------



## tigger813

EDuke98080 said:


> Thank you to all getting me motivated to get back on weight watchers and in a healthier frame of mind. I have been reading along but am new to the challenge and just figuring out how things work . So far I am down 3 pounds and really appreciate the positivity.
> 
> Erika



Great job, Erika! If you have any questions, just ask! There are a lot of super people here to help you!

Hope to see you again soon! I lost a pound this week and put back on .6 yesterday but I'm planning on behaving myself for the most part the rest of the weekend!

Sorry I haven't been answering any of the questions lately. My time on here has been in quick bursts lately. Brian and I slept in this morning! Glad we have no soccer games this weekend! Girls slept in Izzie's bed last night and did great. They got up and were watching tv when we got up, well, after they came and jumped on our bed!

Just had my shake for breakfast and everyone else had frozen waffles. Not sure what we will do for lunch. We're going to the Davis Farmland Megamaze about 30 minutes from here today. We'll probably stop at WalMart after that to pick up a few things. I just took out pork chops to have for supper tonight. We will grill them since it's a nice day. Brian's got to pack when we get home. We have to take him to the airport at 5:30 tomorrow morning. He plans on spending some time at Epcot tomorrow. He has one day left on his annual pass so he figured he would go there before going to his ScyFy stuff at Universal. He gets to meet the host of Destination Truth tomorrow night at a Luau. He will also hopefully get to meet Rhys Ifans from Harry Potter and Notting Hill. Notting Hill is on right now. Monday night he gets to go back to WWoHP and then Tuesday morning he will come home.

Ash is taking a shower and Izzie is getting dressed so that's what I need to start thinking about. Glad it's a nice day so we can be outside together!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> I hear you on the pick your battles thing, but somedays, I guess I just need a battle.



 And I trust your opponent is always ready to pick up the gauntlet!    I know mine is!  

Sounds like a great plan for your busy week-end!  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for your call and your after call tradition!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *QOTD 10/8/11  How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers?*



Good luck to your crews, especially with that long, long day.   

A crock pot meal is ususally what I turn to if I need to be gone all day and want a dinner waiting.  Sometimes I will also use *Pamela's* strategy of "good, better, best" and make the best of it by ordering something different or eating a smaller portion.  One day of going off plan won't derail you too much if you've been on plan in the days before and go back on plan after.  It's those forays into off plan over and over that really get you.  

Have a great day!


----------



## liesel

Good morning/afternoon everyone!

We woke up to a couple of inches of snow and no power, its too early for this!  I postponed my long run til tomorrow, but it might rain in the morning and I want to wait until the sidewalks are dry.  Rain plus slush and ice is no fun!  I can get away with postponing it until Monday and shifting next week's schedule, but I really hope I don't have to.

*Kathy and Shawn* OK, I'm siding with Shawn on the heat issue, I really don't like the house below 65.  Our kids have no body fat and would freeze anyway.  Luckily we have an eco star home and it regulates the temperature pretty well.

*Cam* I'm glad you had fun scream teaming at WDW.  Congrats to Howard on another half!  It will be your turn soon!

*Deb* Lots of , I hope things get better and you can get your son in to see someone.

*Gretchen* Thanks for coaching last week, I love reading your live TR.

*Trina* I hope you can get your studying in, I'm sure your weight loss efforts will show up on the scale soon.

*Hi Dona* Enjoy your day!

*Buffy* Thanks for coaching this week.  Happy Birthday to your DS!  Enjoy the party!

*LisaH* Good luck on the 10K tomorrow!  Wow, 10 pounds is amazing!  We will both be in onderland for the Tink, I can feel it!

*CC* I'm so sorry about your job.  I know there is something great out there for you.  Thanks so much for coaching HH, so fun and creative!

*Jill and Kathy* I am also doing a Thanksgiving turkey trot, weather permitting.  Last year it was 19 degrees, way too cold for me!  If its warmer this year (its usually in the 50s on Thanksgiving, hopefully it will be this year), I'm in.  *Jill* enjoy your 5K!

*Erika* Congrats on the 3 pound loss!

 to anyone else out there looking for a job, *Laura*, are you still job hunting?


 to everyone who is losing and  to everyone who is struggling right now.

Thanks for all the BL well wishes this week, I had a big vacation gain and was able to get rid of all of it in less than a week and then some!  I'm glad its gone, although I'm sure half of it was water weight from not sleeping on an all night flight and eating salty food.  Have a good weekend everyone, I have to trek out to my parents today.  Let's keep our momentum going!


----------



## jillbur

QOTD 10/8/11 How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers?


I guess it depends on what the outing is, but I try to eat before we go places where the options are not so healthy. We also take food with us if possible. My go-to is a sub from Subway and fruit.


My DS (8) did so great today in the 5k! He finished in under 40 mins and ran more than the last one. He still walked some, but ran almost the whole 1st mile. Hopefully, he'll be able to pace himself better in the future and run the whole thing. That's his goal and I'm sure we can do it! Now we are just relaxing. I rented the Spooky Buddies dvd so we can just veg out the rest of the day.

Sorry, I forgot who said they woke up to snow  I joke in the summer that the word "school" is the bad s-word (I'm a teacher) and now I change it to the word "snow." It is about 80 degrees in beautiful western PA. I am loving this weather right now! I noticed driving home from the 5k how great the trees look. Well, that is until those leaves start falling and I have to rake the millions of them in my back yard! But hey, it's a good workout!

I hope everyone has a great weekend and those of you in the northeast, enjoy this weather!

Thanks for all the encouragement!

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks for the continued support!  It is so wonderful to be having a rough few minutes and come here and know that I'll be cheered up!  I really am doing much better. I have been job searching and am very focused on finding something asap.

My eating has been pretty much on plan. I did get the munchies last night. I had a headache, which didn't help. My dad suggested Tylenol, but I knew that I needed to eat something. I slept through breakfast, which probably didn't help either. I slept even later today, but did eat breakfast, although I should have had some more carbs at lunch. 

Yesterday, I wrapped Christmas gifts. I've had gifts in trying to stay hidden since late June, so why not start wrapping?  Everything I had already bought is wrapped and I took inventory as I was wrapping it. I've been doing well with using coupons and the cost has been nothing (literally) yet!  I am hoping to continue on that path. I not trying to be cheap ; I like to spend my (mother's) money on things other than soap...which my mother decided years ago was a Christmas gift. 

Dinner tonight is hamburgers made with 90% ground sirloin. It wasn't my first choice, but it wasn't my last. We haven't had red meat in a while banana so I can't complain too much.

Hope everyone has a great rest of their weekend!


----------



## tigger813

WOOHOO!!!! Got my blood test results today! Cholesterol is down 15 points from last year and my bad cholesterol is also down by 12 points! So excited!

Back from the MegaMaze we went to today! It was hot, fun and frustrating all in one! We split some fried dough before starting and then probably walked 3-4 miles in the next few hours. Then we came home and ate a bunch of Fritos and salsa con queso! My right shoulder and neck have been killing me today. I must have slept funny last night. I'm enjoying a white Russian right now. 

Time for some Alleve!

TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

AHHHH!!!!  I hate when my life gets all wacky and I don't get to answer the questions on time!



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/6: What is something positive you've done this week in regards to your weight loss journey?
> 
> 
> Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done?



My positive towards my goal this week (well, last week...I hate missing days and questions!) was to get back on the wagon!  It's not easy, but I am down weight wise from where I thought I was.  Yay!!

We do use PhotoPass, but we never really get the shots   This year, and last year we got the PhotoPass book, which is awesome!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> HELLO!!!!!! Said in my best Mrs. Doubtfire voice! LOL
> 
> *QOTD Friday 10/7/11  How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid!
> *



I always try to bring something healthy, like a fruit and veggie tray.  If that's not an option, I just have a small piece of cake- about half of what everybody else is eating.  That way I still feel like I'm a part of the celebration, but I'm also trying to be healthy too!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Saturday 10/8/11
> 
> *QOTD 10/8/11  How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers?*



Hmmm, that one is tougher.  I guess I would plan for it throughout the week, by eating healthier than I would otherwise.  That way if you only have one *bad* day, it's better than having two.  I know WW lets you do that by banking your points.  And you can even plan a little bit for yourself by saying "I will only have one hot dog and one serving of whatever the side dish is (hopefully not fries!) and a bottle of water."

Hope the games went well!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hi everyone!

I thought I'd give an update now that vacation is over and we've been in the house a little over a week.

The house is slowly coming together. We have everything unpacked and now just comes the part of trying to get everything else stored where we want it. We had the carpenter come out from DR Horton and put our attic staircase in. Alan finally got everything situated in the attic and the garage cleared enough to where we can get both cars in. 

Most of the rooms are situated the way we want them minus picking up a little here and there. We had to put a gate up to keep the cats out of the front room of the house. We have the pool table in there and one of the times that Alan came back to the house during our trip they were ON the pool table. So, hopefully the gat being up will put a stop to that. 

The pool is slowly coming along and i'll be glad when its done. We are dealing also with our realtor in TX who is trying to get that house on the market. There are a few things that need to be done but I'm refusing to have the carpets cleaned again. I've already paid out the wazoo to have it done once. I'm not having it done again irregardless of what the woman says! Heck, the carpets were filthy when we moved into that house in 09. 

I'm having family drama to deal with and long story shut I'm going back to shutting them out. I tried to make meNds but apparently because i'm noT living life the way they want and Alan is in my life (whom none of them like) I guess there is no chance for reconcilation. Okay, whatever. I'm not going to dwell over it. 

I tried explaining to my mom why I was acting the way I was in the very beginning (hellooooo its called GRIEVING) and she was just being rude and cold about it. "Well you shut us all out. We tried to help. You wouldn't even leave your room, take phone calls, or talk to anyone, etc etc" Again its called GRIEVING and everyone does it in their own way. I wasn't given a "GRIEVING 101" book after my husband and daughter died. I did what I had to do for me and to hell with everyone else. 

So literally after being up all night and stewing over it a few days ago I finally decided I just don't give a crap anymore. I tried to reach out, they made me feel like crap for feeling the way I did in the very beginning so I give up. I'm going to continue to live life for me and no one else. If they don't like it well then that's their issue, not mine. 

It's raining cats and dogs here today so our plans of hitting up Epcot for Food and Wine festival went out the window. The forecast looks like it will clear up next weekend so we are going to shoot for doing it then. I have dinner reseravations at one of the restuarants in Italy Sunday afternoon. I'm also waiting for 180 days to hit for around Alan's birthday (April 30th). He's already told me he wants to go play a round of golf on one of the courses at Disney. Well, for dinner I'm going to try to get Le Cellier reservations. Its one of his favorite restuarants. 

My 28th birthday is in 49 days. My best friend will be here the day before. We are planning to spend the weekend at BLT and hit up MVMCP  that weekend. My first birthday celebration at Disney!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

glss1/2fll said:


> DH and I are going to his 25th college reunion tomorrow. Mine will be next year (same school). A football game is not exactly how I want to spend my afternoon. The things we do for love.  Then we're going to dinner afterwards. Need to ask him where and try to figure out a healthy plan.  DS1 wants to officially tour the college so think we will leave our house early (which probably means lunch out, too) so he can do that then watch the game and DS will go home because it's his homecoming dance and he's got a hot date!  Although it's a fantastic school, it's private and one year now costs as much as all 4 cost when we went there. Hope he hates it and decides on the public schools! Isn't that mean?! I think it's funny he wants a tour since he's been going pretty much every year since before he was born. I remember waddling to a game very pregnant!
> 
> Better get a move on. Have a fantastic weekend!


How was the reunion? My HS 20th is the 15th but I'm not going because mom's big fall party is the next day and DH and I have about 15 gallons of chili to make. It's a 3 day process and I really can't leave it for DH to do alone. 
I think DS15 and I will go to the homecoming game that afternoon but we won't stay long. 



tigger813 said:


> CALGON! TAKE ME AWAY!!!!!



LOL I just said the same thing!! It's been a long week! I hope today was better. 



my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the support.  So far so good today.  He says school went well and he was in an okay mood when I picked him up.
> 
> I had my "yearly" exam and mammogram today.  Hopefully all is well.  Did you know that October is breast cancer awareness month?  Yep, everyone should touch a ****ie



DS11 is dying his mohawk pink for Breast Cancer Awareness month. Two of our teachers and one of our mom's at school are all survivors so he wanted to show his support.
My favorite quote for BCAM is Save a life, grab your wife. LOL

I hope everything comes back normal! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hi all! We are down here now.



I hope you are having fun!!! We love all of the Boardwalk hotels, that is our favorite areas to be. 



trinaweena said:


> I've been such a slacker today.



Hang in there Trina. 



tigger813 said:


> We are going to do a gigantic corn maze tomorrow and then may do some shopping after. Girls and I have decided that Sunday will be the day to stay home and work on the scrapbook and I may have Ash make my mom a pair of lounge pants instead of ones for me! I think Mom would really like that. On Monday I will take the girls to see A Dolphin's Tale and then maybe get Ash's Halloween costume. I also have to send out invitations for Izzie's b'day party at Chuck E Cheese. We might try and get a costume tomorrow if we can.



How was the maze? We are going to a big one Monday. I've been waiting all year to go! 



jillbur said:


> DS (8 yr old) and I are running in a 5k tomorrow morning. Luckily it is going to be beautiful weather! I run with him and I told him that we have to try to beat his last time (41.24). I wish my husband would run with him so I can run my own pace, but DH did one 5k last Thanksgiving and said it would be his last  So I run with DS to keep him moving! Our next 5k will be on Thanksgiving. It's called the Gobble Wobble here! Then I plan to do nothing the rest of tomorrow. I think the boys and I need a day of nothing. DH will be sleeping most of the day after working midnights.
> 
> 
> Jill



How was the race?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

liesel said:


> We woke up to a couple of inches of snow and no power, its too early for this!  I postponed my long run til tomorrow, but it might rain in the morning and I want to wait until the sidewalks are dry.  Rain plus slush and ice is no fun!  I can get away with postponing it until Monday and shifting next week's schedule, but I really hope I don't have to.



Oh, snow is a 4 letter word in this house!!!! I'm not ready, so you can keep it. OK? OK!!! 



cclovesdis said:


> Yesterday, I wrapped Christmas gifts. I've had gifts in trying to stay hidden since late June, so why not start wrapping?  Everything I had already bought is wrapped and I took inventory as I was wrapping it. I've been doing well with using coupons and the cost has been nothing (literally) yet!  I am hoping to continue on that path. I not trying to be cheap ; I like to spend my (mother's) money on things other than soap...which my mother decided years ago was a Christmas gift.



I'm so jealous!! You are so on it! I haven't even gotten past Birthday gifts yet, let alone thought about Christmas! 



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Got my blood test results today! Cholesterol is down 15 points from last year and my bad cholesterol is also down by 12 points! So excited!



Congrats!! That is awesome!!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> So literally after being up all night and stewing over it a few days ago I finally decided I just don't give a crap anymore. I tried to reach out, they made me feel like crap for feeling the way I did in the very beginning so I give up. I'm going to continue to live life for me and no one else. If they don't like it well then that's their issue, not mine.




Sorry about the family drama but you are right, you have to do whats best for you mentally, emotionally and physically. Everyone grieves in a different way, and there is no time schedule to it either.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

One last post and I am headed to bed. I've been fighting a migraine since Wednesday and I'm exhausted because I have not slept through the night in weeks. 
DS11 had a great day, he says thanks for all the well wishes. 
We did a quick gift grab this morning and headed off to the race. DS15 felt really good, the team was in good spirits. We had a great day, it was gorgeous!! DS came in 181, time was roughly 21:25. Not his quickest time but way better then last year. We won't know the official results and number of runners for a few days though because they are not chipped. 
We decided not to wait for Varsity to run since DS was done by 1 and Varsity ran at 4. The only food choice was McDonalds and we would not eat there (GROSS!) so we ate at The Counter. It's a build your own burger place. Probably not the best meal but I had more control over what went on my burger then at McDonalds. I got a beef burger with lettuce and tomato. I skipped the fries and onion strings but did get a chocolate shake. We ended up not having cake, I made cupcakes for DS for school so I think he was satisfied with that. 

OK, I'm headed up to bed. No guarantees on when the QOTD will be up tomorrow because I plan on sleeping in!!! 
Have a great night!


----------



## Eeyore98

Hi, everyone!  

Well, I signed up for this challenge back before it first started, but then I guess life got so crazy I completely forgot!    Things are calmer now, and I'm going to give this another shot.  Weighed myself yesterday and just PM'd that scary number to Sue.  

I guess I'm counting today as Day 2, so let me take a stab at yesterday and today's questions.

QOTD Friday 10/7/11  How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid! 

If I know about it ahead of time, I try to eat something beforehand so I'm not starving, and stick to a small portion.  It also helps that I really tend to dislike most sheet cakes.  

QOTD 10/8/11 How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers? 

I would probably bring healthy sides to share, like a veggie tray or a big salad, and stick to those plus ONE burger or dog.



Well, I guess now I'm off to catch up on all I've missed from the start of the thread!


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! Just wanted to WISH you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Deb - I am thinking of you and your family.  I really do know what you are going through.  It was terrible when DD's ADHD and hormones came together in her teen years; there were many nights I sat up all night in her room with my back against her door to make sure she was okay and didn't make any bad, impulsive decisions.  The situation with DS was better, but school pressures and relationship issues really did a number on his tender heart.  I will keep you all in my prayers.



Cam  Thanks for posting.  You really struck a chord with me.  I have been saying for months that I think depression is secondary to ADD or ADHD.  He's the only one of our boys that hasn't been diagnosed so I suspect that it exists within him.  I know that my other 2 have struggled socially when not on meds as they were impulsive and annoying.  Nick doesn't have a large group of friends and I suspect that is why.  The depression seems to revolve around feeling alone, isolated or "unimportant".  The pediatrician had his teachers do an assessment, but they've only know him for a few weeks, only see him for a few hours per week and really can only compare him to others.  Not a great diagnosis system. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Saturday 10/8/11
> 
> First off Id like to say Happy 11th Birthday to my Middle Man!!! We love you lots and hope you have a great day!
> Second Id like to wish DS15 good luck today on your race!! I hope you smoke em all!!!
> 
> Today is an all day event; its the biggest race of the season before the championships. DS leaves at 7, his race is scheduled to start at 12:30 and the championship race will start at 4.
> 
> *QOTD 10/8/11  How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers?*
> 
> 
> OK, we are off to the races. I will check back with everyone later tonight! Have a great Saturday Everyone!!!



Happy Birthday to your son!!!


Unfortunately we had family around all day today so it was hot dogs for lunch and cheeseburgers for dinner.  At least I didn't add chips etc into the mix.  We also spray the buns with PAM instead of butter so that is a bit better.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Disneywedding2010 said:


> It's raining cats and dogs here today so our plans of hitting up Epcot for Food and Wine festival went out the window.



Yup, it has been raining for FOURTEEN HOURS. No break, and it's either gusting wind or torrential downpour. We went to Epcot from 9-12 this morning and then were soaked through despite ponchos (I was literally wringing water out of my sweatshirt sleeves) and headed back around 3:30 and made it to about 7:30. We wanted to see IllumiNations (didn't get to see it last night either) but we were soaked through again. However, Epcot wasn't as crowded as predicted; we got on Soarin' in under 20 minutes around 9:30am. We did make it to a a few food booths. I have dining reviews going here. Day 2 pictures are here.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

bellebookworm9 said:


> Yup, it has been raining for FOURTEEN HOURS. No break, and it's either gusting wind or torrential downpour. We went to Epcot from 9-12 this morning and then were soaked through despite ponchos (I was literally wringing water out of my sweatshirt sleeves) and headed back around 3:30 and made it to about 7:30. We wanted to see IllumiNations (didn't get to see it last night either) but we were soaked through again. However, Epcot wasn't as crowded as predicted; we got on Soarin' in under 20 minutes around 9:30am. We did make it to a a few food booths. I have dining reviews going here. Day 2 pictures are here.



Alan had fallen asleep on the couch and woke up on and off most of the early morning. He said it started around 4am here and was downpour most of the day. It let up here and there a few times but only for about 10 minutes at a time. My friends are like "OMG! How can you stand the rain?" PFFT! I freaking love it!! It hardly ever rains in TX during this time of year. This will definately be something I can get used too.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Now that we have the house in order and everything unpacked I'm going to start working out again Monday. I'm going to take tomorrow and figure out meals for the week and a easy paced work out plan. I've not worked out since beginning of August so I'm going to start off slow. I also need to make a grocery list for Sam's Club and pick up some things that I haven't been able to find at Wal-Marts around here. Oh, and Publix is through the freaking roof, good grief! 

I'm hoping to do half a mile 3 times a week and dumb bell exercises the other two days. I remember enough of my floor exercises with my personal trainer that I can do some of those as well. 

Slow and steady wins the race..


----------



## tigger813

The maze was really confusing! We cheated at the end!

Actually my bad cholesterol was down 18 points, not 12!

Just got back from taking Brian to the airport in Manchester, NH! Got lost coming back. Watching CSI and going to try to clear some stuff off the TIVO. Girls are watching something downstairs. I need to take a nap at some point today. I was asleep by 9 last night and then woke up at 2:30. I read for awhile and then went back to sleep for about 30 minutes.

Brian was hoping to go to Epcot to F&W but that's probably not happening as it's pouring down there. He only has today to be at Epcot. 

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QOTD: Sunday 10/9/11
Steve Jobs - When I was 17, I read a quote that went something like: If you live each day as if it was your last, someday youll most certainly be right. It made an impression on me, and since then, for the past 33 years, I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself: If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today? And whenever the answer has been No for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something.
Remembering that Ill be dead soon is the most important tool Ive ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything  all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure  these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose.
Your time is limited, so dont waste it living someone elses life. Dont be trapped by dogma  which is living with the results of other peoples thinking. Dont let the noise of others opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.

Ive been thinking a lot about Steve Jobs the last few days and the words he shared at the Stanford University commencement address in 2005. 

So today I dont have a QOTD, I have a Statement of the Day. Dont let the noise of others drown out your voice. Dont let others belittle you about your weight, your choices, your failures, and your accomplishments. You speak loud and proud today and every day. 
Tell us about your loud and proud moment for the week.


----------



## mackeysmom

So my birthday was Thursday, but Ive been celebrating with food every day for the past five days.      Rather than focus on what I did wrong, I decided to compare things to what I would have eaten last year without any focus on health or good choices.

Wednesday, one of my friends took me out for lunch at a local little Mexican restaurant.  I had chips & salsa, a combo plate with two half-entrees & one side, and a frozen margarita.  Last year I would have had chips & salsa, a combo plate with three half-entrees & two sides, a frozen margarita and split a piece of cake.

Thursday, I went to my sisters house to celebrate with her, my BIL, my two nieces and my nephew.  She made a nice home cooked meal  very good, but very heavy.  Chicken parm, eggplant rolatini, pasta and garlic bread.  I had a little bit of everything, but turned down her offer to send me home with leftovers.  She had an ice-cream cake for me and I took just one piece.  She wanted to send me home with the rest of the cake, but I declined. 


Friday, one of my friends had off from work so she wanted to meet at the diner for a birthday breakfast.  I had an egg-white omelet with feta cheese and home fries.  Last year it would have been a whole-egg omelet with bacon and cheese, home fries and buttered toast.

Saturday, my two closest friends took me to The Grand Lux Café.   Since I dont get there very often, I ate EXACTLY what I would have eaten last year  a shared appetizer, a grilled cheese and short rib sandwich and fries. 

Later that night, the same friends had a little cake for me  I had one slice (but did take home the rest and it is taunting me from the fridge as I type). 

Oh wait  did I mention that one of these friends gave me a gift of food as well?   Two boxes of Chocodiles.   

As a kid I loved Chocodiles, but they stopped selling them on the East Coast a long, long time ago.  Whenever I go to Las Vegas or California on vacation, I usually buy one or two to eat while Im there.  Apparently they now sell them online and deliver anywhere  so there are 18 Chocodiles on my kitchen counter taunting me along with the leftover birthday cake.

I should add that there were 20 Chocodiles in total, but I had two for breakfast!!    Today was a charity walk (Lustgarten Foundation for Pancreatic Cancer Research)  I lost my mother to complications from pancreatic cancer four years ago, and my family and I have been doing the walk every year since.  We go all out  matching t-shirts, team name (Team Nonna), etc.   It was an early day, so I grabbed two Chocodiles to eat in the car on the way to walk.   I probably only burned about 200 calories at the walk  so there is no way to rationalize the Chocodiles. 

I can tell you, though  I feel absolutely disgusting after these few days of eating so badly.  I feel bloated, my skin looks like crap, I feel lethargic, my mouth is dry, and I have a nagging dull headache  just an overall gross feeling.  

Since I am leaving for Vegas next Sunday (it is an all expense paid trip  to include having all of my food and gambling $$ taken care of  otherwise I couldnt afford it, given my unemployed status) and I know that will be four days of food and drink and not-so-great choices -  I am going to try to be spot-on perfect this week.   Im not going to fast or cleanse or anything like that  but I just want to try to eat as healthily as possible leading up to Vegas.

I am a little disappointed in myself though.  When I started this fall challenge, my mini-goal was to be below 200 by my birthday/Vegas.    It was a do-able goal  would have been attainable if I did what I was supposed to do.  But, I am now still about 10 pounds away from that goal.  When I get back from Vegas, I have to reset and get right back on track.

Thats my story  it could be better, but it certainly could be a lot worse. 

- Laura


----------



## ougrad86

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Friday 10/7/11
> *QOTD Friday 10/7/11  How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid!
> *



I am really good at turning down things; not sure where I get the willpower!  From a sweet little child, I would probably do like another, accept then set it aside.  I walked past a group eating cake the other day and I turned it down.  It takes only a second to say No and then it is over with!  Doughnuts are harder, but I just avoid where they have been put out.

I keep thinking about a quote I heard the first week of the challenge - sorry, do not remember who put it out there originally: "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels".  Although I won't reach skinny, I am aiming for healthy - that will feel and look good for me!



lisah0711 said:


> I had a 4 pound "whoosh" on Saturday that I managed to hang onto all week so I am a happy camper.  That's ten pounds this challenge!    Summer gain is almost gone!



Congrats on the "woosh"  I love those things!  And congrats on the 10 lbs.  I'm at 9 since I rejoined WW!



my3princes said:


> Very stressful day here.  I'm not sure if I mentioned that Nick is being treated for depression.  We thought that he was doing okay, but read some poetry that he wrote and   I can honestly say that I am as worried about him as I was when Hunter was diagnosed with his brain tumor.  We spent the day talking to the school counselor, his pediatrician and trying to get him an appointment for counseling.  Can you believe that there is an 8 - 10 week wait for the office that I used to work in.  For now we have a safety plan and he swears that he's not depressed or worse at the moment.  Why can't life be more simple?



So sorry about your son.  My DS has ADHD, and I am constantly on the alert for such things, but it is sometimes hard to catch.  He is on medication, which helps him focus.  Without it, he can't keep his attention on any one thing.  But as a result, he is very quiet, even though we have adjusted it down further.  He is not willing to go much lower, he is worried about his ability to pay attention in school and so his homework.  He also has only one close friend, from his elementary school days, but they adore each other (she is a girl, but nonromatic).  He talks to other kids but is not close.

He goes to a psychiatrist, he has been really great with him.  This is hard time for kids (adolesence), and their thoughts do sometimes turn to dark things.  It sounds like you are doing all the right things, and just keep talking to him.  Take care 



trinaweena said:


> I was really upset to see that I was only down half a pound this week.  Its really discouraging cause I was very good with calories and i worked out HARD this week.  I went to the gym every day but tuesday and did hard workouts.
> Mon - 2 mile run at 4mph and incline at 1.5 and then 45 minutes of strength training
> wed - 30 min eliptical interval training and 45 minutes strength
> thurs - 55 min run at 4.1mph and 2.0 incline, alternating 10 min run/1 min walk
> fri - 60 min yoga
> 
> i think thats the most ive ever worked out in a week and that was the worst week ive ever had as far as weigh in.  I must be doing something wrong but im not sure what.
> 
> Ive also been having a big problem with hunger. I feel like im always hungry even after i eat a big meal.  Anyone have any suggestions on what i can do to help this?



The increase in exercise will very naturally increase your hunger.  I found out eating a little extra protein (lo-fat cheese sticks or a couple servings of egg beathers) right after a workout helps with next day hunger.  Might want to also not eat big dinners, but several smaller meals - that spreads it out.  And eat extra high-fiber - bananas seem more filling than other fruits for me. Apples leave me hungry!  Part of the hunger might also be dehydration from as the exercise, so try increasing your water intake.  Drinking extra water helps with water weight (sounds crazy, but the more I drink, the more I lose).
If you don't like plain water, you can flavor it with some products out there.

I also noticed that there was inflammation problems when I worked out really hard.  Inflammation is basically water retention, so you do not lose weight as easily, extra water helps with that too.  But you are building muscle mass, which is help to increase your metabolism in the long run.

Hang in there;  it'll all balance out in the log run  




BernardandMissBianca said:


> Saturday 10/8/11
> *QOTD 10/8/11  How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers?*



I would go ahead and allow myself a burger or hot dog, but just one.  Eat a good, filling breakfast and bring fruit and water and a little bit of my candy.  Grab a Subway on the way home, the turkey breast is pretty good for my diet.



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Got my blood test results today! Cholesterol is down 15 points from last year and my bad cholesterol is also down by 12 points! So excited!



Great about your cholesterol.  It is a hard thing to do!  I'm in that same war - I am always eating my oatmeal, almonds and cutting down on saturated fat.  Just need to get my exercise going...my job has a health fair next week where they can do a quick and dirty cholesterol check, and I need to set up my next physical to have a fasting test done as well.  My cholesterol was down, but still have trouble with my triglycerides last time.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Sunday 10/9/11
> Steve Jobs - When I was 17, I read a quote that went something like: If you live each day as if it was your last, someday youll most certainly be right. It made an impression on me, and since then, for the past 33 years, I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself: If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today? And whenever the answer has been No for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something.
> Remembering that Ill be dead soon is the most important tool Ive ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything  all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure  these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose.
> Your time is limited, so dont waste it living someone elses life. Dont be trapped by dogma  which is living with the results of other peoples thinking. Dont let the noise of others opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.
> 
> Ive been thinking a lot about Steve Jobs the last few days and the words he shared at the Stanford University commencement address in 2005.
> 
> So today I dont have a QOTD, I have a Statement of the Day. Dont let the noise of others drown out your voice. Dont let others belittle you about your weight, your choices, your failures, and your accomplishments. You speak loud and proud today and every day.
> Tell us about your loud and proud moment for the week.



So sad about Steve Jobs.  He was really a visionary, and seemed to be a really nice guy.

Loud and proud moment for the week?  Nothing for me personally - I had a lot of smaller wins throughout the week in various aspects of work and personal, but mainly keeping our head above water during close at work.  Had a few coworkers praise me for some help I was giving them, lot of help needed this week.  DS has his interim report card and all A's and A+'s, except for one B.  But that is his moment, not mine. And it has been a quiet weekend at home, really tired for some reason.  I did lose some more weight and but my football team did beat Texas in a major rivalry yesterday, and that is a BIG deal for me !

Finally caught up!  Got some cleaning to do now.  My ankle is better, and ready to start exercising, but will start on Tuesday.  DH is off tomorrow as well, and I usually don't exercise when he is here, since with me flailing about the room can get a little crowded!  DS will hang out in his room, but DH likes the family room, and I hate people watching me when I work out


----------



## Disneywedding2010

tigger813 said:


> The maze was really confusing! We cheated at the end!
> 
> Actually my bad cholesterol was down 18 points, not 12!
> 
> Just got back from taking Brian to the airport in Manchester, NH! Got lost coming back. Watching CSI and going to try to clear some stuff off the TIVO. Girls are watching something downstairs. I need to take a nap at some point today. I was asleep by 9 last night and then woke up at 2:30. I read for awhile and then went back to sleep for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Brian was hoping to go to Epcot to F&W but that's probably not happening as it's pouring down there. He only has today to be at Epcot.
> 
> TTFN



It has rained here so much in the last 36 hours that we have 3 feet of rain water in our unfinished pool


----------



## AUdisneyDad

bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: To go along with the Healthy Habit challenge of keeping your mind sharp, What was the last book you read?
> DQOTD: What is your favorite World Showcase country? Why?



I have read two books lately: Heaven is for Real and A Salty Piece of Land (Buffett).  I thought both were wonderful.  I have to wait until my professional test is over before I dive off into another book.  So the first week in November I'll decide what to read next.

My favorite WS country is the United Kingdom.  I enjoy the fish and chips along with the bands that play there.



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/2: In my townhouse, we've instituted Sunday Dinner. We rotate weeks and each person makes a meal of their choosing. Sometimes we invite friends, and it's a chance for us all to be together and discuss our week and bond while enjoying a great (and usually healthy meal). Do you do something like this with your friends and/or family?
> DQOTD 10/2: What is your favorite night time spectacular? It can be from any park and/or any special event.



We rotate every third Saturday with our next door neighbors.  We all get together and spend a few hours together with the kids playing and the grill going.

My favorite night time spectacular is Wishes.  I proposed to DW during wishes on the Tomorrowland bridge.  So it has a special place in our hearts.



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD: On busy days like today, how do you go about keeping your eating and exercise on track? What are some ways you could incorporate healthy strategies in, if you don't already?
> 
> What are you most and/or least excited for that is coming with the new Fantasyland Expansion?



If I know I have a busy day coming I'll wake up early and get my workouts/run in.  I pack several snacks (banana, apple, grapes, yogurt, etc.) for the day and do my best to eat those.



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/4: What is your dream job/career? Really, no matter how out there it is!
> DQOTD: Do you have any Disney soundtracks or CDs that you listen to? They can be from theme parks or movies.



My dream job would be to become an Imagineer.  I think it would be awesome to contribute to families memories at WDW and DL by developing rides, shows and of course a little Disney Magic!

We have several Disney soundtracks, but the two we listen to the most is Tarzan (DW favorite) and The Little Mermaid (DD3). 



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/5: What has been your most difficult obstacle to overcome on your journey to weight loss and a healthier lifestyle? How are you trying to change it?
> 
> Disney QOTD: Does anyone in your family collect character autographs or photos? What is the best character interaction you've ever witnessed or experienced?



The biggest obstacle I had was getting DW on board with trying to become healthier and losing weight.  It was bad for a while because I was having to cook two meals at night, one for myself and one for DW & DD.  But once DW decided it was time it has made life a lot easier.

We collect autographs and photos!  Our best charater interaction happened when DD3 was about 6 m.o.  We were at Very Merry and visited the princess area in Toon Town.  Cinderella, Prince Charming, Aurora, and Prince Phillip were there.  We were the only people in line and they spent at least 20 minutes with us.  We have pictures with all four of them and with both princesses and princes.  It was an awesome time.



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/6: What is something positive you've done this week in regards to your weight loss journey?
> Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done?



I finally broke the 290 lb mark and can fit into size 42 jeans again.  It felt great!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD Friday 10/7/11  How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid!



I try to snack on the healthier options so when its time to partake in the sweets I'm not as tempted.  However this does not always work.  




BernardandMissBianca said:


> *QOTD 10/8/11  How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers?*



If possible we pack a cooler with chicken salad sandwiches, grilled chicken salads, fruit, veggies and plenty of water.

I think I finally caught up.  Sorry for the long post we had internet problems this week.  At&t apparently disconnected our phone and internet this week instead of our neighbors (they moved) and it took them 4 days to get it turned back on.  Needless to say we were not happy campers.  I hope everyone has a great week.

Tim


----------



## Eeyore98

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Alan had fallen asleep on the couch and woke up on and off most of the early morning. He said it started around 4am here and was downpour most of the day. It let up here and there a few times but only for about 10 minutes at a time. My friends are like "OMG! How can you stand the rain?" PFFT! I freaking love it!! It hardly ever rains in TX during this time of year. This will definately be something I can get used too.



I'm so jealous!    We just moved to TX at the beginning of this summer and I can't believe how little it rains!  I know we're in a drought, but seriously, it has rained a collective total of about 20 minutes in the whole 5 months I've been here. 




mackeysmom said:


> So my birthday was Thursday, but I’ve been celebrating with food every day for the past five days.      Rather than focus on what I did wrong, I decided to compare things to what I would have eaten last year without any focus on health or good choices.
> 
> ....
> 
> I am a little disappointed in myself though.  When I started this fall challenge, my mini-goal was to be below 200 by my birthday/Vegas.    It was a do-able goal – would have been attainable if I did what I was supposed to do.  But, I am now still about 10 pounds away from that goal.  When I get back from Vegas, I have to “reset” and get right back on track.



I think the comparison to last year is a good way to look at it!    It's much easier to stick with the smaller changes.  You might not hit your goals as quickly, but much better to stay slow and steady than risk burning yourself out.




ougrad86 said:


> DH is off tomorrow as well, and I usually don't exercise when he is here, since with me flailing about the room can get a little crowded!  DS will hang out in his room, but DH likes the family room, and I hate people watching me when I work out



I can't stand people watching when I work out, either!  My DH was just given the ability to work from home on Mondays and tomorrow is the first one!  Eeek!  I'm going to have to revamp my schedule.


----------



## Eeyore98

Okay, I lasted a whole day and a half of being really good about my food choices before I bombed last night's dinner.    I think I'm going to have to take a slower approach if I want this to stick.  So, for now I'm not going to worry about calorie limits, but just slowly add in better choices.  

Also, I need to get over my reluctance to exercise on days my DH is home.  I tried to get him to go for a walk today with me, but he said it was against the spirit of a "lazy Sunday".  So, instead of going on my own, I sat on my butt at the computer.    Tomorrow, I *will* go walk with the dog around the neighborhood while he is working from home!

I really want to focus on the exercise this time, because while my clothes are getting tighter, my weight on the scale is actually the exact same as the last time I started trying to lose weight.  So that means since quitting my job to move with DH, and starting school instead of taking another retail job, I must have lost muscle and gained fat!  Makes sense because I'm no longer being on my feet all day helping people, packing/unpacking shipments, and all that kinda stuff.  But still...BOO.    Going to have to get more active!

*QOTD - Tell us about your loud and proud moment for the week. *  Hmm...not sure.   Oh!  One of my professors just told me that she always looks forward to getting my homework each week because I "always bring such a unique perspective".  That could be taken a couple different ways, now that I think about it.    But I'm going to assume it was meant as a compliment.


----------



## akhaloha

This last week has been so stressful, and even though I was on track with my food choices, I didn't exercise.  I ended up gaining .8 pounds.  Last week I didn't lose any weight so it was frustrating!  This weekend I made poor food choices and feel bloated and awful.  I tend to get discouraged easily when the weight doesn't fall off quickly.  

Today I dusted off my Bodybugg.  I haven't worn it since April 2010.  It originally helped me lose about 20 pounds.  It really makes me feel accountable to get my calorie burn and steps in for each day.  I'm the queen of excuses when it comes to exercise.  I know that it's the key to weight loss, but it's soooo hard to be motivated.  Anyway, I started the Couch to 5k program today, so I actually exercised!   

Hopefully I will see better results for this Friday's weigh in!


----------



## karliebug

This has been a tough week. I am finally going back to work today after being flat on my back for a week. I had an MRI done on Friday but won't get the results until I see Dr. again this Thursday. I missed my WW meeting this week and unfortunately have been comforting myself with food. I have some new meds. for my back and now i can at least move so lets hope this week is better.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Day off for me.  I was planning for a quiet day home alone, just darting out for a dentist appointment.  Unfortunately Nick has a tummy bug and is getting cold sores so I'm sure something bigger is brewing.  I'm very thankful that I'm home to keep an eye on him.  Sometimes things do work out.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Looks like lots of folks in our group could use a bit of extra  this week!  Hang in there everyone!  



Eeyore98 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Well, I signed up for this challenge back before it first started, but then I guess life got so crazy I completely forgot!    Things are calmer now, and I'm going to give this another shot.  Weighed myself yesterday and just PM'd that scary number to Sue.



 Eeyore98!  It's never to late to rejoin a BL challenge!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Yup, it has been raining for FOURTEEN HOURS. No break, and it's either gusting wind or torrential downpour. We went to Epcot from 9-12 this morning and then were soaked through despite ponchos (I was literally wringing water out of my sweatshirt sleeves) and headed back around 3:30 and made it to about 7:30. We wanted to see IllumiNations (didn't get to see it last night either) but we were soaked through again. However, Epcot wasn't as crowded as predicted; we got on Soarin' in under 20 minutes around 9:30am. We did make it to a a few food booths.



Bummer about the rain, *Gretchen.*   Hope things clear up soon.  Looks like you are making the best of it.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Sunday 10/9/11
> Steve Jobs - When I was 17, I read a quote that went something like: “If you live each day as if it was your last, someday you’ll most certainly be right.” It made an impression on me, and since then, for the past 33 years, I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself: “If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?” And whenever the answer has been “No” for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something.
> Remembering that I’ll be dead soon is the most important tool I’ve ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure – these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose.
> Your time is limited, so don’t waste it living someone else’s life. Don’t be trapped by dogma — which is living with the results of other people’s thinking. Don’t let the noise of others’ opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.
> 
> I’ve been thinking a lot about Steve Jobs the last few days and the words he shared at the Stanford University commencement address in 2005.
> 
> So today I don’t have a QOTD, I have a Statement of the Day. Don’t let the noise of others drown out your voice. Don’t let others belittle you about your weight, your choices, your failures, and your accomplishments. You speak loud and proud today and every day.
> Tell us about your loud and proud moment for the week.



Love this, *Buffy!* 

My loud and proud moment is that yesterday for the fifth time this year I stood at the starting line of a race.  Something that I never in a million years would have thought I would do.  Heck, I didn't even like to run when I was a kid.   



mackeysmom said:


> So my birthday was Thursday, but I’ve been celebrating with food every day for the past five days.      Rather than focus on what I did wrong, I decided to compare things to what I would have eaten last year without any focus on health or good choices.



Way to celebrate the positive, *Laura!*   Have fun in Vegas and we will all be right here to help you get back on track when you return.



ougrad86 said:


> I keep thinking about a quote I heard the first week of the challenge - sorry, do not remember who put it out there originally: "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels".  Although I won't reach skinny, I am aiming for healthy - that will feel and look good for me!



And you had a loud and proud moment -- you are down 9 pounds since you started WW!  



AUdisneyDad said:


> I think I finally caught up.  Sorry for the long post we had internet problems this week.  At&t apparently disconnected our phone and internet this week instead of our neighbors (they moved) and it took them 4 days to get it turned back on.  Needless to say we were not happy campers.  I hope everyone has a great week.
> 
> Tim



Wow!  Life without internet -- tough!    Glad it's fixed and it looks like you and DW had a great week with HH!  



akhaloha said:


> This last week has been so stressful, and even though I was on track with my food choices, I didn't exercise.  I ended up gaining .8 pounds.  Last week I didn't lose any weight so it was frustrating!  This weekend I made poor food choices and feel bloated and awful.  I tend to get discouraged easily when the weight doesn't fall off quickly.



Baby steps, baby steps!  It takes awhile for this healhty lifestyle thing to become a way of life.    Give it time.  



karliebug said:


> This has been a tough week. I am finally going back to work today after being flat on my back for a week. I had an MRI done on Friday but won't get the results until I see Dr. again this Thursday. I missed my WW meeting this week and unfortunately have been comforting myself with food. I have some new meds. for my back and now i can at least move so lets hope this week is better.



We'll be keeping our fingers crossed on the MRI results for you!  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Day off for me.  I was planning for a quiet day home alone, just darting out for a dentist appointment.  Unfortunately Nick has a tummy bug and is getting cold sores so I'm sure something bigger is brewing.  I'm very thankful that I'm home to keep an eye on him.  Sometimes things do work out.



Sorry to hear that Nick is under the weather.  Hope he is feeling better soon!  

It's a new week, a new day and another chance to be on plan!  :


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QOTD: Monday 10/10/11
In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue. Im sure most of us remember this rhyme from elementary school. 

Columbus Reaches a New World
With only the Atlantic Ocean, he thought, lying between Europe and the riches of the East Indies, Columbus met with King John II of Portugal and tried to persuade him to back his "Enterprise of the Indies," as he called his plan. He was rebuffed and went to Spain, where he was also rejected at least twice by King Ferdinand and Queen Isabella. However, after the Spanish conquest of the Moorish kingdom of Granada in January 1492, the Spanish monarchs, flush with victory, agreed to support his voyage.
Columbus confirms the notion that perseverance and persistence can triumph over obstacles and that tenacity and strength of purpose can lead to something noteworthy in the annuls of history.
Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge.  How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Sorry the QOTD was late. I actually slept for 5 hours straight!! That has been hard to come by lately. 
I think I'm getting a sinus infection though, so I'm dragging again today and have a migraine yet again. It's been well over a week now, I've just about reached my limit! 

I hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon everyone!

Plans for the day consist of going to Sam's Club and getting some meat. I'm hoping Alan the ribs in the crockpot if not we're giong to be winging dinner again tonight. I NEED to get those ribs cooked up and ASAP. I also need to finish making my meal plan for the week. I started it last night but didn't get it finished. We were busy trying to get some bigger issues figured out. I also plan to get on the treadmill later tonight and do as much as I can without it wearing me out. 

----------------------

As many of you know we moved to FL about a month ago. Well, we still have a house in TX that we were trying to get on the market. Well, the housing market right now in TX sucks. The realtor wanted me to list my house at LESS then what I paid for it (even after all the upgrades I did!) I was adament in there was no way that was going to happen. 

Her recommendation was to lease it out. We live in a 2 story, 4 bed, 2.5 bath, 2 car garage type home. She said we could easily get $1500 a month for rent on it. So after discussing the pros and cons we've decided to rent it out. It'll put some money in my pocket and it gives the market time to get back to a better place. I'm excited and am hoping this all works out for the best.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Howdy. Had an ok weekend. Saturday we went to DH's 25th college reunion.  I got up early so I could run. We left our house at 11:30 to get there so DS1 could take an official tour of the campus at 1. That was 1.25 hours of walking. After the tour we went to the football game where we stood the entire time gabbing with folks. Then there was about an hour break before "dinner." DS drove home (we'd taken separate cars) and DH and I hung out in the car me reading my book and he reading DS's info packet. Then we went in--after trying to fix the glove box which decided to remain open. It was not a sit down dinner like DH thought. It was stand around eating hors d'oeuvres for 3 hours! Our legs were so tired!

Sunday we had to be up early to have DS2 at church. Went to church and I came home and took a nap!  A few hours later DH crashed! We are definitely getting old! We sat around the rest of the day except taking the dog for a walk--gotta get those 15 minutes of exercise in for HH!

This morning I've done my 3 mile walk with my girlfriend in the rain. ugh Came home and ate oatmeal and was going to go run but in addition  to the rain it was windy. I hate that. So I headed out to the Y where I decided to run just one mile on the treadmill. Did it in 11 minutes, my fastest ever!

Now I need to eat lunch or something and head off to sub for the afternoon!

My proud moment was saying no to cupcakes at the reunion, but I did eat a lot of nuts. Still trying to figure out how exactly I'm rewriting my history!

Have a great afternoon/evening!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1  Congratulatons Rose&Mike!

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------76!
not reporting in for 1 week-----13
not reporting in for 2 weeks----7
not reporting in for 3 weeks----11
Excused--------------------------3
weigh ins-------------------------42
gains-----------------------------10
maintains------------------------10
losses----------------------------22
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
This weeks group loss = 30.1 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.34 %  
Total group weight loss so far 231.4 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
49%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.74% - buzz5985 
#9- 0.84% - ougrad86 
#8- 0.87% - pjstevens 
#7- 1.03% - AUdisneyDad 
#6 - 1.09% - yulilin3 
#5- 1.22% - ClassicPooh2 
#4- 1.27% - dis-happy 
#3- 1.59% - lovehoney 
#2- 1.68% - lisah0711
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 4 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 1.99% - satorifound*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations satorifound !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 4 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 27% complete.


aamomma  60.00
akhaloha  16.00
amoggio816  19.13
baby1disney  2.22
buzz5985  50.00
cclovesdis  42.00
ClassicPooh2  30.00
Desiree  10.00
dis-happy  9.09
DopeyDame  7.69
dvccruiser76  7.69
EDuke98080  28.57
elanorasmom  5.71
JacksLilWench  0.00
jaelless  0.00
jillbur  30.88
jimmduck  10.23
keenercam  35.00
kollerbear  27.00
LoraJ  10.42
lovehoney  32.50
lovetoscrap  13.33
Michele  0.00
MickeyMagic  27.78
mommyof2Pirates  0.00
mvlimmex  22.67
pjstevens  16.67
rafikifan2911  35.00
Redcat52  13.33
RutgersAlum 18.33
Seashell724  11.39
SettinSail  31.61
thunderbird1  21.00
tigger813  28.31
tinkerbellfriend  10.00
trinaweena  13.77
WDWorBUST  10.00
wickeys friend  30.00
Worfiedoodles  27.00
yanni2  1.00
yulilin3  13.57
Zoesmama03 20.93


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## JacksLilWench

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Monday 10/10/11
> In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue. Im sure most of us remember this rhyme from elementary school.
> 
> Columbus Reaches a New World
> With only the Atlantic Ocean, he thought, lying between Europe and the riches of the East Indies, Columbus met with King John II of Portugal and tried to persuade him to back his "Enterprise of the Indies," as he called his plan. He was rebuffed and went to Spain, where he was also rejected at least twice by King Ferdinand and Queen Isabella. However, after the Spanish conquest of the Moorish kingdom of Granada in January 1492, the Spanish monarchs, flush with victory, agreed to support his voyage.
> Columbus confirms the notion that perseverance and persistence can triumph over obstacles and that tenacity and strength of purpose can lead to something noteworthy in the annuls of history.
> Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge.  How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?



My story will no longer include the phrases "diabetes, heart disease, stroke, cancer", at least not as long as I can help it.  And if I keep this up, it never will.  I have fallen off the wagon from this challenge, but I always say it's not about how far you fall, but how high you bounce after.  And I am getting bouncy!!  I have so much more confidence now, and I don't know what I was thinking sitting at home on so many nights telling myself I wasn't "enough" to go out with friends and make new ones.  I mean, I did karaoke a couple months ago!  I never would have done that at my starting weight!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

I spent some of today with a friend who works at a school and had the day off today. That and job searching kept me busy.

I have been really sick to my stomach, unfortunately. I do not know why either. I am trying so hard to make sure that what I eat is gluten free. I know the allergiest said wheat, but with needing to avoid rice and oats, gf products were available. I tried rye only bread, but didn't like the taste of it-too bitter. I am wondering if I am missing something and eating gluten unknowingly. I read every label before I buy it and have checked everything we already had in the house before eating it. I can't figure it out though. Perhaps it is something else? 

I am hoping to spend some time relaxing tomorrow. My sister is coming over as well. I will definitely be job searching too.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> Disney QOTD 10/6: Do you use Photopass? What are your favorite shots you've had done?
> 
> I have 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the first. It was taken the morning of our first full day at Disney last May, before our 8:05am ADR at Crystal Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



Love those pics. Quick photopass question. Has anyone purchased Christmas cards through them? We're going Dec 1-8 in 2012 and I was thinking of buying our cards through them if they come out nice, but I wasn't sure how fast they arrive or if they're too pricey 



cclovesdis said:


> Sue, I completely understand. It is 8:10 AM and I am home because yesterday I lost my job. Over 10% of us were laid off. I am miserable, but doing better. I am going to run a few errands today to catch up on some things that have been put on the back burner, but otherwise, it's job searching. I have a get-together scheduled with a friend tonight that had been planned, so I'll keep that as well.



Oh no, so sorry to hear about your job. It sounds like it's happening a lot lately. Have you had any luck with the job search yet? It's still probably too fresh in your mind. Hope you get a lot of back burner stuff out of the way so you can de-stress and regroup 



pjlla said:


> YIKES!  It was great that all of you were willing to give up so much so that they didn't need to make a personnel cut.... and nice that another girl found another job so quickly.  But what a shame that he still needs to make so many cuts.  But it will be worth it if you all can hold onto your jobs I suppose.
> 
> *Yeah, it just stinks b/c we seemed to be growing and moving in the right directions and now we all feel like we're going backward*
> 
> ********************
> DS and I are SUPPOSED to be going away this weekend for our Mother/Son time, but with DH traveling and all of the kids sports and such, it has been hard to confirm this for sure.  I'm going to check into it today and make a decision by tonight.   DH is going to the Patriot's game on Sunday, so this will mean leaving DD home alone for the entire day.... sure she is 16, but I still worry about her.  And we were going to leave Friday night, but DS doesn't want to miss his soccer game Saturday morning. So if we do go away it will be Saturday afternoon until MOnday afternoon probably.



Did you end up going away? 



pjlla said:


> Okay.... here are a few photopass pix....
> 
> This is one of my favorite from my most recent trip this past May with DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite from my trip last year with DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, despite my size, this is my favorite from our last family trip in 2008.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YES, that smallest child with the shaggy blonde hair is my SON!  He has been toying with various lengths of "rock star" hair since about 3rd grade!  I don't mind it but it drives my DH nuts!



You look great  



lisah0711 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Laura! (mackeysmom)*



Happy belated birthday Laura 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I am not sure if this pic will come up but it is a fav from photopass- we use it most trips
> Sorry for the size-I can't seem to get it resized on photobucket



I love it! That's the shot I hope to get when we go in 2 years. 



my3princes said:


> Very stressful day here.  I'm not sure if I mentioned that Nick is being treated for depression.  We thought that he was doing okay, but read some poetry that he wrote and   I can honestly say that I am as worried about him as I was when Hunter was diagnosed with his brain tumor.  We spent the day talking to the school counselor, his pediatrician and trying to get him an appointment for counseling.  Can you believe that there is an 8 - 10 week wait for the office that I used to work in.  For now we have a safety plan and he swears that he's not depressed or worse at the moment.  Why can't life be more simple?



Oh no, so sorry to hear about Nick  How old is he? 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Hi all! We are down here now. Flight left on time and we arrived half an hour early! Magical Express line was for Yacht Club, Beach Club, Boardwalk and Port Orleans Riverside-no one for YC, so drop off order was PORS, BW, BC. It took about an hour from the time we got on the bus to the time we got to the hotel. We were greeted with a big Welcome Home the instant we stepped off the bus.  I did online check in, but our room was not ready (at 10am), no big deal. We left our bags with Bell Services and went to Marketplace. Looked around for a bit and bought two refillable mugs.
> 
> We knew we wanted Beaches & Cream for lunch so at around 10:30 we walked over there (got a little lost on the way, but a nice CM by the pool redirected us). Since we were ready and waiting promptly at 11, we were the ones to open the restaurant for the day! Lots of clapping and cheers! The food was delicious and the service outstanding-thanks Dolores!
> 
> After lunch I wanted to go swimming, so we went to get our suits from Bell Services and pick up the noodles. Of course, immediately after we leave the luggage room it starts pouring. It stopped, I changed, thunder comes in. Pool closes. We waited for about 25 minutes, then headed to check out the villas building. Mom took a nap in the Breezeway. Beautiful room! I waited a bit then went back to the pool. It was open, so I explored several different areas, went down the slide, and then relaxed in a lounge chair on the beach for a while. Clearly got some exercise! When I came back around 2:15, I had a text from Mom that we were in villa 321 (a studio).
> 
> We are on the third floor (obviously) and overlook the walkway between the Solarium and the BCV entrance. The room is very nice, spacious, and less gaudy than online pictures make it look. My favorite aspect so far is that the couch is one unit and the blankets and pillows are stored in the couch! Our suitcase from ME was waiting and after a call to Bell Services, our other luggage arrived not long after. Im currently sitting on the balcony uploading pics. We have dinner at Cape May Café at 5:30, then plan to explore the Boardwalk and the Yacht Club.
> 
> Photos for today so far are here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150328769203736.342667.608588735&type=1



Hope you're having a wonderful time 



jillbur said:


> I really want to thank everyone for all the positivity here. This is my 1st challenge and I'm new to the w.i.s.h. I already feel so much support. And, I don't even know you guys!! I read other parts of the dis and people can become so rude and nasty. W.I.S.H. has to be the most positive part if the dis. Thanks! And, I feel so motivated by total stangers! I love it! I know I don't have a ton of weight to lose, but I do want to lose at least 15 more pounds (which seems like it's the hardest to come off). If I mention to people that I am trying to get heathier and lose a few pounds, they just say things like "oh you don't have to lose any weight." Luckily, I have found support from you and also my wonderful DH. And, I am so inspired by all the success here. So, thanks again! You guys rock!



You're welcome! You are doing great in the challenge  Also, I hear you about the DIS, sometimes on the DCL thread I have to stop reading and come back here. 



cclovesdis said:


> Yesterday, I wrapped Christmas gifts. I've had gifts in trying to stay hidden since late June, so why not start wrapping?  Everything I had already bought is wrapped and I took inventory as I was wrapping it. I've been doing well with using coupons and the cost has been nothing (literally) yet!  I am hoping to continue on that path. I not trying to be cheap ; I like to spend my (mother's) money on things other than soap...which my mother decided years ago was a Christmas gift.



Christmas wrapping is a great way to spend your time. It always puts me in a good mood. Well maybe for the first 5-10 gifts then forget it  



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Got my blood test results today! Cholesterol is down 15 points from last year and my bad cholesterol is also down by 12 points! So excited!



Yahoo 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm having family drama to deal with and long story shut I'm going back to shutting them out. I tried to make meNds but apparently because i'm noT living life the way they want and Alan is in my life (whom none of them like) I guess there is no chance for reconcilation. Okay, whatever. I'm not going to dwell over it.
> 
> I tried explaining to my mom why I was acting the way I was in the very beginning (hellooooo its called GRIEVING) and she was just being rude and cold about it. "Well you shut us all out. We tried to help. You wouldn't even leave your room, take phone calls, or talk to anyone, etc etc" Again its called GRIEVING and everyone does it in their own way. I wasn't given a "GRIEVING 101" book after my husband and daughter died. I did what I had to do for me and to hell with everyone else.
> 
> So literally after being up all night and stewing over it a few days ago I finally decided I just don't give a crap anymore. I tried to reach out, they made me feel like crap for feeling the way I did in the very beginning so I give up. I'm going to continue to live life for me and no one else. If they don't like it well then that's their issue, not mine.




Sorry to hear about your family drama, but hopefully your b-day trip to MVMCP will put you in good spirits 



A big group hug to everyone needing it tonight 

Let's have a great OP week


----------



## trinaweena

I've been studying statistics since thursday now and my brain hurts! The exam is tomorrow at 9am, and I plan on going in at 7:30am to get some extra studying done and speak to my teacher about some things that are confusing me. I feel like I could do more right now but at the same time I feel like there is nothing more my brain can learn cause at this point its just jumbles.  I don't know how harrd this test is going to be and this stuff gets really confusing and we haven't had much time to learn it so im a bit overwhelmed.  At this point i just want it to be over with.

I also left a 2 page writing assignment in my other class to the last minute and i know that wasnt a good idea.  Its not even a hard assignment i just kept putting it off and putting it off and now its due on wednesday.  

i'm stressing myself out but i did it to myself, at least partly so i cant complain too much.  I just have to take it one day at a time and hope that after wednesday i won't stress so much.

im trying to stay on plan this week, but i did not get to the gym tonight and wont get there tomorrow due to homework.  I was pretty on plan today untill my brother brought home a pizza...i had been thinking about pizza all day since there is a box in the fridge at work so that did not help! 

This weekend is new york comic con in new york city so it will be a fun but exhausting weekend.  breakfast is usually dunkin donuts at the train station and lunch is usually mcdonalds next to the con but im going to try to at least bring some healthy snacks with me in my back pack so i dont eat too much fast food.  we have to walk 13 blocks from the train station to the con as well, plus walking around the con all day...im not too worried about gaining, just about being exhausted.

we are having issues with my neighbors who decided to get another dog (they dont take care of the one theyve had for 12 years) or the person staying with them got a dog, but they tie it outside for 45 minutes a couple times a day and it does nothing but bark.  i also cant tell if its friendly or not and i dont feel comfortable letting my little dogs out when its outside tied up with just a rope.  the first time i saw it they left it tied to an open car door!   being a dog trainer, irresponsible dog ownership annoys the bejesus out of me!

well guess i should go back to studying! and also bed!


----------



## buzz5985

cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> I spent some of today with a friend who works at a school and had the day off today. That and job searching kept me busy.
> 
> I have been really sick to my stomach, unfortunately. I do not know why either. I am trying so hard to make sure that what I eat is gluten free. I know the allergiest said wheat, but with needing to avoid rice and oats, gf products were available. I tried rye only bread, but didn't like the taste of it-too bitter. I am wondering if I am missing something and eating gluten unknowingly. I read every label before I buy it and have checked everything we already had in the house before eating it. I can't figure it out though. Perhaps it is something else?
> 
> I am hoping to spend some time relaxing tomorrow. My sister is coming over as well. I will definitely be job searching too.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



Have you tried making your own breads??  It's fairly easy, but time consuming.  I know King Arthur's Flour carries many gluten free flours now.  I also saw Bob's Red Mill has some gluten free mixes.  They can be a little pricey - but at least you know what you are getting.

Janis


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Short week this week (thankfully).  I wasn't feeling well when I went to bed last night and I'm not sure that I'm feeling better this morning.  Throat and ears hurt a little and tummy is off.  Nick had similar complaints yesterday.  One things for sure, I will be working everyday.  With all that is going on I don't want to use my sick time on myself, never know when I will need it for one of the boys.  Speaking of that we have the intake appt for Nick this afternoon.  Hopefully things can get moving quickly after today.

Have a great day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> I spent some of today with a friend who works at a school and had the day off today. That and job searching kept me busy.
> 
> I have been really sick to my stomach, unfortunately. I do not know why either. I am trying so hard to make sure that what I eat is gluten free. I know the allergiest said wheat, but with needing to avoid rice and oats, gf products were available. I tried rye only bread, but didn't like the taste of it-too bitter. I am wondering if I am missing something and eating gluten unknowingly. I read every label before I buy it and have checked everything we already had in the house before eating it. I can't figure it out though. Perhaps it is something else?
> 
> I am hoping to spend some time relaxing tomorrow. My sister is coming over as well. I will definitely be job searching too.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!


CC--why do you avoid rice? I missed that. I still don't eat oats--cross contamination issues, but I am thinking about venturing out and trying some gf oat products.

As for missing things that have gluten in them. It's easy to do. I started eating rice cakes that had no gluten in the ingredients. And I loved them. And I ate a lot of them. Well I started feeling off. I googled it and found out that this particular company does not work to avoid cross contamination and will not guarantee that anything is gf--and these were rice cakes! Same with an ice cream I was eating. The best thing to do if you are eating anything regularly that is  processed is to google it and either contact the manufacturer or see if anyone online indicates they have contacted the manufacturer recently. (There is a lot of old info on the internet that is no longer relevant). There is a major brand of chocolate that I won't touch because of cross contamination. I don't check online for every single thing (for instance last night we had a soup that didn't list any gluten ingredients and I just crossed my fingers that it was safe) but if I eat it regularly I do.

I have found that the longer I am off gluten, the more sensitive I am when I accidentally (or sometimes on purpose ) consume gluten. As for gf bread--most of it is not that great. But I have found that toasting it usually really helps. I toast mine on the George Foreman. Last night we had grilled cheese made on the George Foreman with olive oil instead of butter. Yum!

Hope this helps!

*Deb*--hang in there.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and a big, BL woo hoo for our biggest loser, *satorifound*!   I was happy to see my name on the list this week, too.  

*CC,* I'm glad that *Rose* gave you some tips.  I remember that she's had a few run ins with cross contamination.  It's a tough thing to avoid gluten for sure!  

*Sue,* thanks for being our weightkeeper!  

*Trina,* good luck on the exam!  

*Deb,* sending good thoughts and  to you!

*Buffy,* I don't think that I am really rewriting history, yet, as I am still losing weight that was lost once this year already.    Going to have to avoid that as my re-write!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss = 30.1 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.34 %
> Total group weight loss so far 231.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
> 49%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.74% - buzz5985
> #9- 0.84% - ougrad86
> #8- 0.87% - pjstevens
> #7- 1.03% - AUdisneyDad
> #6 - 1.09% - yulilin3
> #5- 1.22% - ClassicPooh2
> #4- 1.27% - dis-happy
> #3- 1.59% - lovehoney
> #2- 1.68% - lisah0711
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.99% - satorifound*



Congratulations to all the top losers, especially Satorifound, #1!!!  You are all so inspiring!!

Just a quick hello, and a big hug to anyone in need today.  Wishing all of you a happy, peaceful day.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Monday 10/10/11
> Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge.  How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?



This challenge has showed me that I do still have perseverance, tenacity and strength.  I had lost my way a bit before this challenge started.  From the end of February to the beginning of September when I decided to join the challenge.  We lost our son in February during his delivery, when this happened I turned to food for comfort.  I had lost 42 lbs in about 4.5 months before this happened but gained 50 lbs back afterwards.  I found myself going to the store buying a bag of cookies and a pint of ice cream and finishing both within a hour.  This all stopped when I joined this challenge and began reading other "Losers" stories and realized that we all have hardships in life but its how you persevere and grow from them that makes you the person you should be.  So I stopped feeling sorry for myself and took the first step to becoming a better person, husband, father and friend.  

Sorry about being long winded.  I hope you all have a great day!

Tim


----------



## pjlla

Happy Sunny Tuesday everyone!

Sorry I've been MIA.  DS and I DID end up taking our weekend away, so I haven't been online since last Thursday or Friday.  It was kind of crazy getting ready to go away, since DH was just flying back on Friday, the kids didn't have school and they both had appointments.  We had dinner together as a family Friday night and watched this week's Survivor, then DD and got up early Sat. for swim practice, caught up with the guys for DS's soccer game, and then after we got home and DS got showered up, he and I headed out for our time away!  

Poor DD had to spend the entire day alone on Sunday because DH had tickets to the Pat's game.... we've NEVER left either of the kids alone for that long, but she did really well. I half expected to hear from her every 30 minutes, but in fact, I don't think she called but once all day!  I did check on her every few hours, but tried to keep it to a minimum.  She was really busy with homework.

DS and I did the two "5 Wits" activities at Patriot's Place on Saturday afternoon, wandered around that mall area, had dinner out, and then Saturday we drove south and did a round of mini-golf and toured Battleship Cove  and then hit a Dave and Buster's (our first experience with them and we weren't very impressed) for dinner.  Then yesterday we took our first Segway tour!  That was really neat!  

It wasn't as great as last year's Mother/Son trip to Disney, but hey, can't do that every year!  He really enjoyed the Segway tour and despite not really wanting to see the ships, I think he enjoyed Battleship Cove and he may have even learned a little bit!  I'll share pictures later.

I don't really have time to catch up right now.  I need to hit the TM (eating this weekend was kind of ...), hit the shower, and pick up DS at school at 12:30 for his orthodontist evaluation.  Curious to see what they have to say. He REALLY doesn't want to go. Hope he doesn't give me a hard time.  Then after we get back it is time to get ready for soccer and swim.  

DD is usually really good about making sure I don't come home to any messes, but she was really busy with homework this weekend and I'm afraid I came home to some cleaning.  But I did most of it quickly last night and again this morning.  Just a few dishes and some picking up mostly, and of course, laundry needs to be started.  They are predicting some rain starting tomorrow, so if I want to hang a load on the line, I had better get on it now!

I will try hard to catch up with you all tonight and/or tomorrow morning!  TTYL..........................P


----------



## lovehoney

pjlla said:


> Happy Sunny Tuesday everyone!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.  DS and I DID end up taking our weekend away, so I haven't been online since last Thursday or Friday.  It was kind of crazy getting ready to go away, since DH was just flying back on Friday, the kids didn't have school and they both had appointments.  We had dinner together as a family Friday night and watched this week's Survivor, then DD and got up early Sat. for swim practice, caught up with the guys for DS's soccer game, and then after we got home and DS got showered up, he and I headed out for our time away!
> 
> Poor DD had to spend the entire day alone on Sunday because DH had tickets to the Pat's game.... we've NEVER left either of the kids alone for that long, but she did really well. I half expected to hear from her every 30 minutes, but in fact, I don't think she called but once all day!  I did check on her every few hours, but tried to keep it to a minimum.  She was really busy with homework.
> 
> DS and I did the two "5 Wits" activities at Patriot's Place on Saturday afternoon, wandered around that mall area, had dinner out, and then Saturday we drove south and did a round of mini-golf and toured Battleship Cove  and then hit a Dave and Buster's (our first experience with them and we weren't very impressed) for dinner.  Then yesterday we took our first Segway tour!  That was really neat!
> 
> It wasn't as great as last year's Mother/Son trip to Disney, but hey, can't do that every year!  He really enjoyed the Segway tour and despite not really wanting to see the ships, I think he enjoyed Battleship Cove and he may have even learned a little bit!  I'll share pictures later.
> 
> I don't really have time to catch up right now.  I need to hit the TM (eating this weekend was kind of ...), hit the shower, and pick up DS at school at 12:30 for his orthodontist evaluation.  Curious to see what they have to say. He REALLY doesn't want to go. Hope he doesn't give me a hard time.  Then after we get back it is time to get ready for soccer and swim.
> 
> DD is usually really good about making sure I don't come home to any messes, but she was really busy with homework this weekend and I'm afraid I came home to some cleaning.  But I did most of it quickly last night and again this morning.  Just a few dishes and some picking up mostly, and of course, laundry needs to be started.  They are predicting some rain starting tomorrow, so if I want to hang a load on the line, I had better get on it now!
> 
> I will try hard to catch up with you all tonight and/or tomorrow morning!  TTYL..........................P



Sounds like a great weekend - but busy.  The segway tour sounds fun!   I am sure that is a mother/son activity he won't forget. Good luck with DS at the orthodontist.  

I did not have a very good weekend food wise.  I'm not sure how I can gain 5 lbs every weekend.  

My DS2 pushed my head down while playing and my lower back wrenched this weekend.  I've been having to nurse that along with a hurt toe.  I am trying to think of aerobic exercises that won't bother either of these areas.  I might try the elliptical at the gym. 

Good new is I have 2 interviews this week.   Wish me luck!

Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I hope you can fit in your trip with your DS.  I'm sure he is looking forward to it.



We did manage to fit it in!



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 5: 101 Dalmations
> 
> This is a Disney classic. I have memories of watching 101 Dalmations with my neighbor at age 7 or 8. While there isn't much that is cuter than 101 dogs who band together and succeed, this is a movie with a villian. We all have a villian in our life, and, I know for me, that my villian(s) hold me back in terms of weight loss. This week we're going to work on conquering our own Cruella de Villes.[COLOR]
> 
> So, in to help us prepare for "battle:"
> 
> For All 7 Days:
> 
> What dog isn't (or wasn't) on the move?!?!? Take their lead and *1. Your “Habit” is to exercise for at least 15 minutes.* I WISH I could tell you the exact number of studies that have shown how exercise helps one's mood, but I can tell you it helps mine!
> 
> Those 101 Dalamations are pretty smart.They are also willing to try something new/different. *2. This week, your “Habit” is to try something new or different.* Here are some ideas.
> - Go lower carb and/or higher protein for a day.
> - Drink an extra 2 8 oz. glasses of water.
> - Add an extra serving of veggies. (You may want to consider subbing a fruit serving for a veggie serving.)
> - Split 2 meals in half and eat one mid-morning and the other during your usual lunch time.
> 
> 3. *Eat at least 2 servings of protein per day*. (Consider your weight loss approch in determining how much a serving is.) Protein is so essential in a dog's diet and it is in ours too!
> 
> Each one of us has a way to relax. *4. Spend a few minutes each day doing something just that.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. We're 5 weeks into the challenge and as you can tell, I'm big on plans. *Plan your exercise for the rest of October.*
> 
> 2. In the spirit of 101 adorable Dalamations and the power of pet therapy, *do one activity involving an animal this week.* Many of us have pets, but you could also:
> - Visit a park and jump in on a game of Frisbee with a neighbor's dog.
> - Visit a zoo.
> - Go to the aquarium.
> - Walk around a pet shop.
> - Visit your local animal protection services (aka the "pound") and offer to pet the animals for an hour.
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail almost as soon as I get home from work and throughout the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!




As usual, a GREAT HH week!!  



my3princes said:


> Very stressful day here.  I'm not sure if I mentioned that Nick is being treated for depression.  We thought that he was doing okay, but read some poetry that he wrote and   I can honestly say that I am as worried about him as I was when Hunter was diagnosed with his brain tumor.  We spent the day talking to the school counselor, his pediatrician and trying to get him an appointment for counseling.  Can you believe that there is an 8 - 10 week wait for the office that I used to work in.  For now we have a safety plan and he swears that he's not depressed or worse at the moment.  Why can't life be more simple?



Prayers coming to your family.



karliebug said:


> Hello, everyone. Sorry to have been MIA on this thread but I just couldn't get motivated. I re-joined weight watchers last week and am down a couple of pounds. My back went out on Monday so I have been in bed all week with ice and a heating pad.......eating, of course. Hoping to heal up by the weekend and also hoping to post here more often. I don't really have a support system at home so your posts and encouragement will mean so much to me.



Glad you are back with us!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> HELLO!!!!!! Said in my best Mrs. Doubtfire voice! LOL
> 
> Sorry I'm late, oldest is a little under the weather and a battle ensued to get him to go to school. No school = no race tomorrow so he's not happy with me but he's on his way to school! Anyway......
> 
> I am Buffy, AKA, BAMB and I will be your coach for the week. I’m really looking forward to getting back on the WISH wagon. Sorry I’ve been MIA but I am a Cross Country mom which means my Falls are filled with pasta dinners, trail runs, practice and races.
> Please look for my QOTD either late at night the night before or first thing in the morning. I am soooo not a morning person so this will be a bit of a challenge on my part. I will attempt to check back throughout the day and respond to as many people as I can, but with a jam packed 4-day weekend coming up I can’t make very many promises.
> 
> 
> QOTD: Friday 10/7/11
> Tis’ the season for birthdays. Did you know that more babies are born in the months of August, September and October then any other month? Well, I have 2 of them in October, one of which celebrates his birthday on Saturday. We all know what that means, special dinners and cake!
> 
> *QOTD Friday 10/7/11 – How do you prepare yourself to eat right and not over indulge in the sweet stuff but still feel a part of the celebration? Because we all know how hard it is to resist an offer of cake from a kid!
> *



Honestly.... I'm not big on cake, so it isn't that hard to skip, although I always eat a piece of DS and DD's cakes.  I don't have any trouble saying "no" to kids!  Guess I'm just a meanie!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Clean Up The Clutter*
> 
> Daily:
> Dishes
> make your bed
> process mail
> New – process and toss or file receipts. Keep them separate from your cash and take out of your wallet/purse daily.
> 
> This is one area where I really struggle, but after reading that article....  wowza!
> 
> I actually keep starting a "system" that never quite makes it through the year.... but maybe next year!?
> 
> In January I put (or intend to put) 12 manila envelopes in the car... labeled Jan/year, Feb/year, etc.  As I shop and then return to the car, I put the receipts in the appropriate envelope.  When that month ends, that envelope goes into the house where it gets stored with the tax documents. Then, if I need a receipt a few weeks/months later, I know where to look.
> 
> The problem with this system has been getting the envelopes into the car and keeping them there!  I start the year with Jan and Feb in the car, and intend to add the rest as the year goes along, but then I forget... and forget, and forget!  This coming January I need to put all 12 in the car (maybe in the glove box) at once, so no excuses!  Maybe if I used regular business size envelopes instead of big manila envelopes they would fit in glove box.
> 
> TODAY I will make envelopes for the rest of October, November, and December and put them in the car!  I can at least END the year right!
> 
> 
> weekly:
> Sheets and towels
> Dust
> New – vacuum – vacuum everything including mattresses and curtains. An unvacuumed mattress can cause aggravated allergy symptoms to allergy suffers. DS10 suffers from seasonal allergies and I have found that vacuuming his mattress weekly really helps to keep pollen and dust down in his room.
> 
> Seasonally: New
> Now that fall is settling in its time to get those chimneys and furnaces serviced and inspected. Also this is a good time to have you dryer vents and dryers taken apart and cleaned.



This is another area where I really fail.  I vacuume the house plenty, but not the mattresses. And I should be extra careful with DS, as he is the most allergic in the family.  Fortunately he is in an evening shower habit, so that helps keep the bed a little cleaner.  

No chimney, but I KNOW I should clean out the dryer vent.  What "gift" did I get for my troubles when I did this last year??? A sting from a wasp!  Guess I'll look before I blindly stick my hand in the vent this year!  



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> Congrats to all our HH participants and winners!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the strained muscle! Have you tried Bio-Freeze?  It is a gel and "cools" the sore area down.  It was a life saver during my last half marathon when I had a bad calf cramp.
> 
> DD's chiropractor uses this on her shoulders and it really helps.
> 
> 
> *Pamela,* hope you can relax a bit this week-end.
> 
> We did, thanks!!
> 
> I had a 4 pound "whoosh" on Saturday that I managed to hang onto all week so I am a happy camper.  That's ten pounds this challenge!    Summer gain is almost gone!
> 
> A little cleaning, a little running and maybe a little nap since DS doesn't have school today for teacher work day.  Have a great day all!




WOOHOO on the whoosh!



SettinSail said:


> Kathy, I AM a weenie!!   But, how do you not turn your heat on until November  It must be freezing "up there".   I let it get to 62 degress inside the house and then I caved.  I can't be too uncomfortable
> 
> 
> Umm... when I turn my heat ON it is to heat the house *UP* to 62!!!!!





bellebookworm9 said:


> Hi all! We are down here now. Flight left on time and we arrived half an hour early! Magical Express line was for Yacht Club, Beach Club, Boardwalk and Port Orleans Riverside-no one for YC, so drop off order was PORS, BW, BC. It took about an hour from the time we got on the bus to the time we got to the hotel. We were greeted with a big “Welcome Home” the instant we stepped off the bus.  I did online check in, but our room was not ready (at 10am), no big deal. We left our bags with Bell Services and went to Marketplace. Looked around for a bit and bought two refillable mugs.
> 
> We knew we wanted Beaches & Cream for lunch so at around 10:30 we walked over there (got a little lost on the way, but a nice CM by the pool redirected us). Since we were ready and waiting promptly at 11, we were the ones to open the restaurant for the day! Lots of clapping and cheers! The food was delicious and the service outstanding-thanks Dolores!
> 
> After lunch I wanted to go swimming, so we went to get our suits from Bell Services and pick up the noodles. Of course, immediately after we leave the luggage room it starts pouring. It stopped, I changed, thunder comes in. Pool closes. We waited for about 25 minutes, then headed to check out the villas building. Mom took a nap in the Breezeway. Beautiful room! I waited a bit then went back to the pool. It was open, so I explored several different areas, went down the slide, and then relaxed in a lounge chair on the beach for a while. Clearly got some exercise! When I came back around 2:15, I had a text from Mom that we were in villa 321 (a studio).
> 
> We are on the third floor (obviously) and overlook the walkway between the Solarium and the BCV entrance. The room is very nice, spacious, and less gaudy than online pictures make it look. My favorite aspect so far is that the couch is one unit and the blankets and pillows are stored in the couch! Our suitcase from ME was waiting and after a call to Bell Services, our other luggage arrived not long after. I’m currently sitting on the balcony uploading pics. We have dinner at Cape May Café at 5:30, then plan to explore the Boardwalk and the Yacht Club.
> 
> Photos for today so far are here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150328769203736.342667.608588735&type=1



Sounds like you are off to a good start!



trinaweena said:


> Then...then we went to friendlys for dinner. I just found out they were going out of business! I grew up with friendlys so i got chicken fingers one last time.



They're not all closing.... just a few.  So you can get your chicken fingers another day!!  



jillbur said:


> I really want to thank everyone for all the positivity here. This is my 1st challenge and I'm new to the w.i.s.h. I already feel so much support. And, I don't even know you guys!! I read other parts of the dis and people can become so rude and nasty. W.I.S.H. has to be the most positive part if the dis. Thanks! And, I feel so motivated by total stangers! I love it! I know I don't have a ton of weight to lose, but I do want to lose at least 15 more pounds (which seems like it's the hardest to come off). If I mention to people that I am trying to get heathier and lose a few pounds, they just say things like "oh you don't have to lose any weight." Luckily, I have found support from you and also my wonderful DH. And, I am so inspired by all the success here. So, thanks again! You guys rock!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Jill



We do have a GREAT group here, don't we!!??



EDuke98080 said:


> Thank you to all getting me motivated to get back on weight watchers and in a healthier frame of mind. I have been reading along but am new to the challenge and just figuring out how things work . So far I am down 3 pounds and really appreciate the positivity.
> 
> Erika



Glad to have you here with us Erika!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Saturday 10/8/11
> 
> *QOTD 10/8/11  How would plan your meals for yourself and your family when you have an all day outing such as a race, day at the beach, etc where the food options available would be burgers, dogs, and more burgers?*



PLAN, PLAN, PLAN!  If at all possible I would pack my food for the day.... fruit, raw veggies, yogurts, sandwiches, nuts, water, etc.  If that wasn't possible, I would try to find another food venue.... Subway, a grocery store, even a McDonald's salad or Wendy's small chili.  If that wasn't available, I would make the best choice I could.... small burger or small dog (not both)... no cheese, lettuce, tomato, bit of ketchup/mustard... and maybe only half of the roll... and water, water, more water!  Honestly, I HATE the thought of eating mass-produced burgers (fast-food and the bulk frozen types from places like Costco just make me.... ).  I might just ask for a bun with some lettuce and tomato and pickles!  I don't like white bread rolls either, but when you are desperate, you're desperate!  

I try to NEVER get caught with NO options.... I carry 100 calorie packs of nuts in the car and often grab and apple and/or light cheese snack when I am heading out.



liesel said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone!
> 
> We woke up to a couple of inches of snow and no power, its too early for this!  I postponed my long run til tomorrow, but it might rain in the morning and I want to wait until the sidewalks are dry.  Rain plus slush and ice is no fun!  I can get away with postponing it until Monday and shifting next week's schedule, but I really hope I don't have to.
> 
> 
> Um.... HOLY MOLEY!  Don't say that "s" word yet!!
> Thanks for all the BL well wishes this week, I had a big vacation gain and was able to get rid of all of it in less than a week and then some!  I'm glad its gone, although I'm sure half of it was water weight from not sleeping on an all night flight and eating salty food.  Have a good weekend everyone, I have to trek out to my parents today.  Let's keep our momentum going!



Excellent job kicking the vacation gain to the curb!!



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Got my blood test results today! Cholesterol is down 15 points from last year and my bad cholesterol is also down by 12 points! So excited!
> 
> Back from the MegaMaze we went to today! It was hot, fun and frustrating all in one! We split some fried dough before starting and then probably walked 3-4 miles in the next few hours. Then we came home and ate a bunch of Fritos and salsa con queso! My right shoulder and neck have been killing me today. I must have slept funny last night. I'm enjoying a white Russian right now.
> 
> Time for some Alleve!
> 
> TTFN



Glad you enjoyed the corn maze.  I thought about throwing that into the mix for DS and I this weekend, but he really doesn't like it when I try to disguise exercise as a fun activity!!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd give an update now that vacation is over and we've been in the house a little over a week.
> 
> The house is slowly coming together. We have everything unpacked and now just comes the part of trying to get everything else stored where we want it. We had the carpenter come out from DR Horton and put our attic staircase in. Alan finally got everything situated in the attic and the garage cleared enough to where we can get both cars in.
> 
> Most of the rooms are situated the way we want them minus picking up a little here and there. We had to put a gate up to keep the cats out of the front room of the house. We have the pool table in there and one of the times that Alan came back to the house during our trip they were ON the pool table. So, hopefully the gat being up will put a stop to that.
> 
> The pool is slowly coming along and i'll be glad when its done. We are dealing also with our realtor in TX who is trying to get that house on the market. There are a few things that need to be done but I'm refusing to have the carpets cleaned again. I've already paid out the wazoo to have it done once. I'm not having it done again irregardless of what the woman says! Heck, the carpets were filthy when we moved into that house in 09.
> 
> I'm having family drama to deal with and long story shut I'm going back to shutting them out. I tried to make meNds but apparently because i'm noT living life the way they want and Alan is in my life (whom none of them like) I guess there is no chance for reconcilation. Okay, whatever. I'm not going to dwell over it.
> 
> I tried explaining to my mom why I was acting the way I was in the very beginning (hellooooo its called GRIEVING) and she was just being rude and cold about it. "Well you shut us all out. We tried to help. You wouldn't even leave your room, take phone calls, or talk to anyone, etc etc" Again its called GRIEVING and everyone does it in their own way. I wasn't given a "GRIEVING 101" book after my husband and daughter died. I did what I had to do for me and to hell with everyone else.
> 
> So literally after being up all night and stewing over it a few days ago I finally decided I just don't give a crap anymore. I tried to reach out, they made me feel like crap for feeling the way I did in the very beginning so I give up. I'm going to continue to live life for me and no one else. If they don't like it well then that's their issue, not mine.
> 
> It's raining cats and dogs here today so our plans of hitting up Epcot for Food and Wine festival went out the window. The forecast looks like it will clear up next weekend so we are going to shoot for doing it then. I have dinner reseravations at one of the restuarants in Italy Sunday afternoon. I'm also waiting for 180 days to hit for around Alan's birthday (April 30th). He's already told me he wants to go play a round of golf on one of the courses at Disney. Well, for dinner I'm going to try to get Le Cellier reservations. Its one of his favorite restuarants.
> 
> My 28th birthday is in 49 days. My best friend will be here the day before. We are planning to spend the weekend at BLT and hit up MVMCP  that weekend. My first birthday celebration at Disney!!




Glad you are taking care of yourself.... that is what you need to do!  HOpefully others will understand eventually.

Wow.... you've been through so much for someone so very young.  Hope your birthday celebration is fabulous!



my3princes said:


> Cam  Thanks for posting.  You really struck a chord with me.  I have been saying for months that I think depression is secondary to ADD or ADHD.  He's the only one of our boys that hasn't been diagnosed so I suspect that it exists within him.  I know that my other 2 have struggled socially when not on meds as they were impulsive and annoying.  Nick doesn't have a large group of friends and I suspect that is why.  The depression seems to revolve around feeling alone, isolated or "unimportant".  The pediatrician had his teachers do an assessment, but they've only know him for a few weeks, only see him for a few hours per week and really can only compare him to others.  Not a great diagnosis system.



I've done some reading recently on the parental link to medical care for kids and how much MORE the pediatricians/doctors ought to be listening to what the parents say!  We are the ones that spend so much time with our kids.... we KNOW when something isn't right!  Why don't they always HEAR us??
Why do the teachers need to assess him?  Why aren't you doing an assessment??



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Sunday 10/9/11
> Steve Jobs - When I was 17, I read a quote that went something like: “If you live each day as if it was your last, someday you’ll most certainly be right.” It made an impression on me, and since then, for the past 33 years, I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself: “If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?” And whenever the answer has been “No” for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something.
> Remembering that I’ll be dead soon is the most important tool I’ve ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure – these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose.
> Your time is limited, so don’t waste it living someone else’s life. Don’t be trapped by dogma — which is living with the results of other people’s thinking. Don’t let the noise of others’ opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.
> 
> I’ve been thinking a lot about Steve Jobs the last few days and the words he shared at the Stanford University commencement address in 2005.
> 
> So today I don’t have a QOTD, I have a Statement of the Day. Don’t let the noise of others drown out your voice. Don’t let others belittle you about your weight, your choices, your failures, and your accomplishments. You speak loud and proud today and every day.
> Tell us about your loud and proud moment for the week.




Oh my.... I guess riding the Segway without any trouble would be my moment!  Anyone who has ridden them knows that it isn't that hard, but after watching the instructional video I was a bit freaked out!  But I did just great (for an old lady )!  It was really fun!!



karliebug said:


> This has been a tough week. I am finally going back to work today after being flat on my back for a week. I had an MRI done on Friday but won't get the results until I see Dr. again this Thursday. I missed my WW meeting this week and unfortunately have been comforting myself with food. I have some new meds. for my back and now i can at least move so lets hope this week is better.




Prayers for good news from the MRI.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Monday 10/10/11
> In 1492 Columbus sailed the ocean blue. I’m sure most of us remember this rhyme from elementary school.
> 
> Columbus Reaches a New World
> With only the Atlantic Ocean, he thought, lying between Europe and the riches of the East Indies, Columbus met with King John II of Portugal and tried to persuade him to back his "Enterprise of the Indies," as he called his plan. He was rebuffed and went to Spain, where he was also rejected at least twice by King Ferdinand and Queen Isabella. However, after the Spanish conquest of the Moorish kingdom of Granada in January 1492, the Spanish monarchs, flush with victory, agreed to support his voyage.
> Columbus confirms the notion that perseverance and persistence can triumph over obstacles and that tenacity and strength of purpose can lead to something noteworthy in the annuls of history.
> Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge.  How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?



I am definitely "goal oriented" so when I have a plan in place, I stick with it!  I guess that means I have perserverance!  And I can be a little stubborn... AKA I have TENACITY!  

And I am super strong, even when things are crazy!!   My history will be the story of the fat, middle-aged lady who lost 90 pounds and turned her health and life around!  My kids will spend the rest of the lives with a cool, healthy, fit Mom... and their kids will have a fun grandma who can run around with them!!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge – can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1  Congratulatons Rose&Mike!
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------76!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----13
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----7
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----11
> Excused--------------------------3
> weigh ins-------------------------42
> gains-----------------------------10
> maintains------------------------10
> losses----------------------------22
> new or returning members ----1
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
> This week’s group loss = 30.1 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.34 %
> Total group weight loss so far 231.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
> 49%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.74% - buzz5985
> #9- 0.84% - ougrad86
> #8- 0.87% - pjstevens
> #7- 1.03% - AUdisneyDad
> #6 - 1.09% - yulilin3
> #5- 1.22% - ClassicPooh2
> #4- 1.27% - dis-happy
> #3- 1.59% - lovehoney
> #2- 1.68% - lisah0711
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.99% - satorifound*



Another great week for you Big Losers!!!! Congrats!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Short week this week (thankfully).  I wasn't feeling well when I went to bed last night and I'm not sure that I'm feeling better this morning.  Throat and ears hurt a little and tummy is off.  Nick had similar complaints yesterday.  One things for sure, I will be working everyday.  With all that is going on I don't want to use my sick time on myself, never know when I will need it for one of the boys.  Speaking of that we have the intake appt for Nick this afternoon.  Hopefully things can get moving quickly after today.
> 
> Have a great day.



Well, it figures.  As soon as you said "short week" I realized it was TUESDAY and I missed Bible study!!    I even thought of it Sunday, but forgot this morning.  I am so mad at myself!!  



AUdisneyDad said:


> This challenge has showed me that I do still have perseverance, tenacity and strength.  I had lost my way a bit before this challenge started.  From the end of February to the beginning of September when I decided to join the challenge.  We lost our son in February during his delivery, when this happened I turned to food for comfort.  I had lost 42 lbs in about 4.5 months before this happened but gained 50 lbs back afterwards.  I found myself going to the store buying a bag of cookies and a pint of ice cream and finishing both within a hour.  This all stopped when I joined this challenge and began reading other "Losers" stories and realized that we all have hardships in life but its how you persevere and grow from them that makes you the person you should be.  So I stopped feeling sorry for myself and took the first step to becoming a better person, husband, father and friend.
> 
> Sorry about being long winded.  I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Tim



You've been through a lot, but you have come out on the other side stronger and healthier!  WTG!

***********

Okay, so I said I would catch up tonight, but I got lazy and wanted to sit a few more minutes, so I caught up now!  Now I MUST get moving!  TTYL...............P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

JacksLilWench said:


> My story will no longer include the phrases "diabetes, heart disease, stroke, cancer"



Same here!! Mom has diabetes and as much as I love her, I don't want to be like her!! 





trinaweena said:


> The exam is tomorrow at 9am



Sending you well wishes Trina!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> *Buffy,* I don't think that I am really rewriting history, yet, as I am still losing weight that was lost once this year already.    Going to have to avoid that as my re-write!



You are just working on your manuscript right now. Changes happen before the final book is published. Hang in there Lisa, we'll find our way together!! 



AUdisneyDad said:


> This challenge has showed me that I do still have perseverance, tenacity and strength.  I had lost my way a bit before this challenge started.  From the end of February to the beginning of September when I decided to join the challenge.  We lost our son in February during his delivery, when this happened I turned to food for comfort.  I had lost 42 lbs in about 4.5 months before this happened but gained 50 lbs back afterwards.  I found myself going to the store buying a bag of cookies and a pint of ice cream and finishing both within a hour.  This all stopped when I joined this challenge and began reading other "Losers" stories and realized that we all have hardships in life but its how you persevere and grow from them that makes you the person you should be.  So I stopped feeling sorry for myself and took the first step to becoming a better person, husband, father and friend.
> 
> Sorry about being long winded.  I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Tim




I'm sorry for the loss of your son Tim. I can't even imagine how hard that was on you and your wife. I think the best thing you can do to honor your son's memory is to live a full life. I too believe that with Hardship comes strength and perseverance. 

I have a good quote for you:
You never know how strong you are until being strong is the only choice you have


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> PLAN, PLAN, PLAN!  If at all possible I would pack my food for the day.... fruit, raw veggies, yogurts, sandwiches, nuts, water, etc.  If that wasn't possible, I would try to find another food venue.... Subway, a grocery store, even a McDonald's salad or Wendy's small chili.  If that wasn't available, I would make the best choice I could.... small burger or small dog (not both)... no cheese, lettuce, tomato, bit of ketchup/mustard... and maybe only half of the roll... and water, water, more water!  Honestly, I HATE the thought of eating mass-produced burgers (fast-food and the bulk frozen types from places like Costco just make me.... ).  I might just ask for a bun with some lettuce and tomato and pickles!  I don't like white bread rolls either, but when you are desperate, you're desperate!
> 
> I am definitely "goal oriented" so when I have a plan in place, I stick with it!  I guess that means I have perserverance!  And I can be a little stubborn... AKA I have TENACITY!
> 
> And I am super strong, even when things are crazy!!   My history will be the story of the fat, middle-aged lady who lost 90 pounds and turned her health and life around!  My kids will spend the rest of the lives with a cool, healthy, fit Mom... and their kids will have a fun grandma who can run around with them!!



I skipped the McDonalds as that was the only option. I yelled at Coach because that's what he ate. LOL, I can yell at him though because we've been friends for 25 years. And the asst coach was my math and homeroom teacher in my Freshman year. 
We went to eat at The Counter, which is burgers but I got lettuce, tomato, beef, and a multigrain bun. I skipped the fries and the onion strings. I did eat  fried pickle chips though. Oh and I couldn't finish my burger either. 

I love your strength and tenacity, Pamela. You are my window to look at on the other side. Especially seeing your pictures that you posted earlier. I know the skinny Pamela, to which I never would have guessed by looking at you in May that you ever had a weight issue.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

So I've been thinking ahead to the next phase of this challenge. Soon the weather (for most of us) will be turning colder which means our exercise resources will need tweaking. I'm hoping to find some other options besides the dreadmill. I'd really like to try snow shoeing because I've heard it's a great workout. 
DS15 will be doing indoor track starting in November so I was thinking about getting a membership to a local rec center that has an indoor track. Granted it's not to far removed from the treadmill but the change in scenery would be nice. 

QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?


----------



## jillbur

AUdisneyDad said:


> This challenge has showed me that I do still have perseverance, tenacity and strength.  I had lost my way a bit before this challenge started.  From the end of February to the beginning of September when I decided to join the challenge.  We lost our son in February during his delivery, when this happened I turned to food for comfort.  I had lost 42 lbs in about 4.5 months before this happened but gained 50 lbs back afterwards.  I found myself going to the store buying a bag of cookies and a pint of ice cream and finishing both within a hour.  This all stopped when I joined this challenge and began reading other "Losers" stories and realized that we all have hardships in life but its how you persevere and grow from them that makes you the person you should be.  So I stopped feeling sorry for myself and took the first step to becoming a better person, husband, father and friend.
> 
> Sorry about being long winded.  I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Tim




Wow Tim! I can't even begin to imagine everything you've been through. I'm so sorry for your loss, but congrats on taking that 1st step! This is my 1st challenge and already feel so much support from complete strangers. I hope you do too!


Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge. How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?

I'm not really sure about this one. But, I am trying to set a good example for my two boys who are 5 and 8. I want them to grow up healthy and love exercise. Since this challenge started, my 8 year old has done two 5ks with me and my 5 year old is signing up for our next one on Thanksgiving. I also want to do the Princess half in 2013. DH is graduating in Jan 2013, though, and would like to relocate. He told me to relax before I have the whole trip planned before the end of 2011  I love planning trips-especially Disney (and I know I'm not the only one)! When I told my DH that I really want to do the Princess half, my DS8 thought it looked like so much fun, he wants to do the Royal 5k. So, my 8 year old is hooked on running and Disney, now to work on that 5 year old... So, I hope I am rewriting history for them and setting good examples that they can pass on to their children some day.

It's another beautiful day in western PA. My whole family (DH included ) is going for a run/walk after work/school by our lake. We have to soak up what may be the last of this weather! Then we will probably have a picnic for dinner. I love fall and the changing colors of the trees in PA. 

I hope everyone enjoys your Tuesday!

Jill


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos? 

I usually keep outdoors as long as I can in the fall and winter. But, unfortunately, I stick with the ellipical and dvds when it's too cold to go out. I am starting back at a gym for a circuit training class that I absolutely love and haven't done in a few years due to schedules. I can only go one day a week for now, then hopefully I will be able to go more after fall sports are over. I would like to say that I have some great winter exercise, but I absolutely cannot stand being cold! I swear am not meant to live in PA in winter! I don't even like playing outside with my boys in the snow or sled riding! Maybe someone on here will have some ideas of activities I can try, but it's going to take a lot of convincing to get me out in that cold! Great, I am freezing just thinking about it


----------



## lovetoscrap

Sorry I have been MIA.  Friday and Saturday were jam packed with family fun then Sunday PMS hit like a semi truck.   Sunday I was feeling like a total *not very nice woman* and yesterday I was emotional and weepy.  I really hate that.  And yes, I basically ate everything I could get my hands on for 2 days-- the carbier and junkier the better.   UGH. I also forgot to send my weight in. 

 Back to feeling human again today so back on the wagon.  Can't stick around and chat though.  The house is a disaster so I need to get things cleaned up and figure out dinner and a grocery list.


----------



## JacksLilWench

BernardandMissBianca said:


> So I've been thinking ahead to the next phase of this challenge. Soon the weather (for most of us) will be turning colder which means our exercise resources will need tweaking. I'm hoping to find some other options besides the dreadmill. I'd really like to try snow shoeing because I've heard it's a great workout.
> DS15 will be doing indoor track starting in November so I was thinking about getting a membership to a local rec center that has an indoor track. Granted it's not to far removed from the treadmill but the change in scenery would be nice.
> 
> QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?



I like to start using Pilates and Yoga DVD's around this time of year, while walking as much as possible with my walking buddy still.  I feel like if I do the both of them together, it helps to combat all the special goodies everyone seems to bring in for fall (donuts, candy, pastries, etc.)

It kills me this week, I tell ya.  The hospital where has just started a vertical expansion project (yay!), and the construction crew has been drilling into the core of the building, right next to the OR for weeks now (boo!).  But Monday morning, they treated the OR staff to a catered breakfast...from Panera.  There were four trays of bagels and muffins and danishes with tubs of cream cheeses and all kinds of bad stuff.  Then this morning, one of the sales reps brought in Dunkin Donuts *facepalm*  Needless to say, I've been eating nothing but salads and grilled chicken, hoping it will counteract all the bad stuff I just couldn't resist!


----------



## cclovesdis

2 posts coming...2 too many smilies 



buzz5985 said:


> Have you tried making your own breads??  It's fairly easy, but time consuming.  I know King Arthur's Flour carries many gluten free flours now.  I also saw Bob's Red Mill has some gluten free mixes.  They can be a little pricey - but at least you know what you are getting.
> 
> Janis



We have been making bread using the Bobs Red Mill mix. It is good, but not spectacular. I find that it does make for some excellent French toast and that it freezes well, so it does have its positives. Ive been using the Bobs Red Mill all-purpose GF flour for pancakes and thats those have been nice to have. I use lots of egg substitute so that it has both the carbs and the protein I need. I also use milk instead of water so I get some calcium too. Thanks for info on King Arthur Flour and the support! 



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--why do you avoid rice? I missed that. I still don't eat oats--cross contamination issues, but I am thinking about venturing out and trying some gf oat products.
> 
> As for missing things that have gluten in them. It's easy to do. I started eating rice cakes that had no gluten in the ingredients. And I loved them. And I ate a lot of them. Well I started feeling off. I googled it and found out that this particular company does not work to avoid cross contamination and will not guarantee that anything is gf--and these were rice cakes! Same with an ice cream I was eating. The best thing to do if you are eating anything regularly that is  processed is to google it and either contact the manufacturer or see if anyone online indicates they have contacted the manufacturer recently. (There is a lot of old info on the internet that is no longer relevant). There is a major brand of chocolate that I won't touch because of cross contamination. I don't check online for every single thing (for instance last night we had a soup that didn't list any gluten ingredients and I just crossed my fingers that it was safe) but if I eat it regularly I do.
> 
> I have found that the longer I am off gluten, the more sensitive I am when I accidentally (or sometimes on purpose ) consume gluten. As for gf bread--most of it is not that great. But I have found that toasting it usually really helps. I toast mine on the George Foreman. Last night we had grilled cheese made on the George Foreman with olive oil instead of butter. Yum!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much!  You are right about GF bread -warming it up helps! I have been checking, but I will take your suggestion and go online. Thanks for mentioning to be on the lookout for outdated info. I told someone who was GF (wrong diagnosis) that but forgot about it. (Why is it that we are so willing to help others but when it comes to ourselves? )

I woke up not feeling well, but no runs to the bathroom since then, so heres hoping. Dinner was safe. (I think. ) About riceI was allergy tested and am allergic to wheat, rice, oats, cashews, hazelnuts, and oysters. To avoid wheat and rice, most of my options are GF. I was feeling so much better that I went GF and felt even better. I had the blood test for Celiac and it was negative, but I never did believe the results. Thanks again! 



lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* I'm glad that *Rose* gave you some tips.  I remember that she's had a few run ins with cross contamination.  It's a tough thing to avoid gluten for sure!



Our Rose is amazing!  Thanks for the support and hope you had a great day too! 



mikamah said:


> Congratulations to all the top losers, especially Satorifound, #1!!!  You are all so inspiring!!



I couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## cclovesdis

AUdisneyDad said:


> This challenge has showed me that I do still have perseverance, tenacity and strength.  I had lost my way a bit before this challenge started.  From the end of February to the beginning of September when I decided to join the challenge.  We lost our son in February during his delivery, when this happened I turned to food for comfort.  I had lost 42 lbs in about 4.5 months before this happened but gained 50 lbs back afterwards.  I found myself going to the store buying a bag of cookies and a pint of ice cream and finishing both within a hour.  This all stopped when I joined this challenge and began reading other "Losers" stories and realized that we all have hardships in life but its how you persevere and grow from them that makes you the person you should be.  So I stopped feeling sorry for myself and took the first step to becoming a better person, husband, father and friend.
> 
> Sorry about being long winded.  I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Tim



 You are an inspiration!  I am very sorry for your loss.

*P*: Glad that you and DS had your weekend! Sounds like it was a great trip! I WISH I felt confident enough in myself to tackle a Segway tour! 

I remember coming home one day declaring that I hate the orthodontist. My parents chose to ride that one out and it ended it working out fine. No braces werent my favorite experience, but I wasnt the only 7th grader with them, and I now have a perfect smile. Just dont tell him that my sister needed them twice and at 25 is still an orthodontic patient or that I went from 9 to 25 and she started around the same age too. 



lovehoney said:


> My DS2 pushed my head down while playing and my lower back wrenched this weekend.  I've been having to nurse that along with a hurt toe.  I am trying to think of aerobic exercises that won't bother either of these areas.  I might try the elliptical at the gym.
> 
> Good new is I have 2 interviews this week.   Wish me luck!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!!



Hope your back is feeling better and good luck for your interviews! 

Hope you have a great week too!



pjlla said:


> As usual, a GREAT HH week!!
> 
> I've done some reading recently on the parental link to medical care for kids and how much MORE the pediatricians/doctors ought to be listening to what the parents say!  We are the ones that spend so much time with our kids.... we KNOW when something isn't right!  Why don't they always HEAR us??



Thanks P! And, I totally understand the other part I quoted. I cant tell all of you enough how much all of your support when I switched doctors meant. My previous doctor wasnt listening to me at all and I was just getting sicker and sicker. *Deb*, if anyone knows their son, its you! I hope today went well! Thank you, P, for saying this! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> We went to eat at The Counter, which is burgers but I got lettuce, tomato, beef, and a multigrain bun. I skipped the fries and the onion strings. I did eat  fried pickle chips though. Oh and I couldn't finish my burger either.



Ok, if you ate at the Counter, you were about 25 minutes from where I live. Im not sure where Bink and Ya Miss it CT is (which, I love btw ), but Im guessing close enough that I am more than willing to now definitely offer my assistance with the book fair. That is, if Im not gainfully employed by whenever it is. Hope your meal there was as wonderful as mine was back when it first opened! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?



I think for the first time ever, I have a one-word answer.  Wii



jillbur said:


> Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge. How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?
> 
> I'm not really sure about this one. But, I am trying to set a good example for my two boys who are 5 and 8. I want them to grow up healthy and love exercise. Since this challenge started, my 8 year old has done two 5ks with me and my 5 year old is signing up for our next one on Thanksgiving. I also want to do the Princess half in 2013. DH is graduating in Jan 2013, though, and would like to relocate. He told me to relax before I have the whole trip planned before the end of 2011  I love planning trips-especially Disney (and I know I'm not the only one)! When I told my DH that I really want to do the Princess half, my DS8 thought it looked like so much fun, he wants to do the Royal 5k. So, my 8 year old is hooked on running and Disney, now to work on that 5 year old... So, I hope I am rewriting history for them and setting good examples that they can pass on to their children some day.



This is wonderful!  Its an amazing what an impact we can have on others! 

Hi *LTS*! WTG on jumping back in and kicking PM to the curb! 



JacksLilWench said:


> I like to start using Pilates and Yoga DVD's around this time of year, while walking as much as possible with my walking buddy still.  I feel like if I do the both of them together, it helps to combat all the special goodies everyone seems to bring in for fall (donuts, candy, pastries, etc.)
> 
> It kills me this week, I tell ya.  The hospital where has just started a vertical expansion project (yay!), and the construction crew has been drilling into the core of the building, right next to the OR for weeks now (boo!).  But Monday morning, they treated the OR staff to a catered breakfast...from Panera.  There were four trays of bagels and muffins and danishes with tubs of cream cheeses and all kinds of bad stuff.  Then this morning, one of the sales reps brought in Dunkin Donuts *facepalm*  Needless to say, I've been eating nothing but salads and grilled chicken, hoping it will counteract all the bad stuff I just couldn't resist!



I have a vague memory of someone repeatedly saying that they would never have lost weight if it wasnt for having one cheat day a week. I also try to have a higher calorie day once in a while.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 4 Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

4HOLIDAYS
aamomma
AUdisneyDad
AUdisneyDad's DW
bellebookworm9
buzz5985
cclovesdis
ClassicPooh2
glass1/2fll
lisah0711
mikamah
ougrad86

*And, EVERYONE earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad* and *his DW* for earning all 30 points! 

Congratulations to *aamomma* and *ougrad86* for earning 28 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *lisah0711*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.

On a personal note, I would like to thank you for your support regarding my recent job loss. It was so heart-warming to open up PMs that said that you earned 20+ points and offered support at the same time. I am very lucky to have found the WISH BL Challenges!


----------



## cclovesdis

I am feeling better, and no problems since I ate dinner. I am hoping tomorrow is an even better. My sister spent some of the day hanging out with me, but left earlier than expected when I needed a name due to a headache.  I am hoping that if I sleep well tonight, I'll avoid having a headache tomorrow. 

I spent some time job searching today. I am staying optimistic. Nothing new to report though.

I'm already ready for bed, so I am going to go watch some TV and then shower. Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your son Tim. I can't even imagine how hard that was on you and your wife. *I think the best thing you can do to honor your son's memory is to live a full life*. I too believe that with Hardship comes strength and perseverance.
> 
> Amen!!!
> 
> I have a good quote for you:
> You never know how strong you are until being strong is the only choice you have



Another great quote from you!  This is SO true!  It was never more true for me than when DH was hospitalized after his accident last fall.... and in looking back, when DD was born 4 weeks early and when DS was diagnosed in the nursery as a new born as having a heart defect.  




BernardandMissBianca said:


> I skipped the McDonalds as that was the only option. I yelled at Coach because that's what he ate. LOL, I can yell at him though because we've been friends for 25 years. And the asst coach was my math and homeroom teacher in my Freshman year.
> We went to eat at The Counter, which is burgers but I got lettuce, tomato, beef, and a multigrain bun. I skipped the fries and the onion strings. I did eat  fried pickle chips though. Oh and I couldn't finish my burger either.
> 
> I love your strength and tenacity, Pamela. You are my window to look at on the other side. Especially seeing your pictures that you posted earlier. I know the skinny Pamela, to which I never would have guessed by looking at you in May that you ever had a weight issue.



Awww... you are so sweet.   You can do it and you WILL do it!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> So I've been thinking ahead to the next phase of this challenge. Soon the weather (for most of us) will be turning colder which means our exercise resources will need tweaking. I'm hoping to find some other options besides the dreadmill. I'd really like to try snow shoeing because I've heard it's a great workout.
> DS15 will be doing indoor track starting in November so I was thinking about getting a membership to a local rec center that has an indoor track. Granted it's not to far removed from the treadmill but the change in scenery would be nice.
> 
> QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?



Great QOTD.  Since I am at the Y a LOT with DD, it is easy for me to use the fitness room there... treadmill, bikes, treadclimber, free weights.  Plus I occasionally do classes like Spin and Step.

At home I can always pull out the WATP or BL DVDs, or use the TM. 



jillbur said:


> Wow Tim! I can't even begin to imagine everything you've been through. I'm so sorry for your loss, but congrats on taking that 1st step! This is my 1st challenge and already feel so much support from complete strangers. I hope you do too!
> 
> 
> Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge. How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?
> 
> I'm not really sure about this one. But, I am trying to set a good example for my two boys who are 5 and 8. I want them to grow up healthy and love exercise. Since this challenge started, my 8 year old has done two 5ks with me and my 5 year old is signing up for our next one on Thanksgiving. I also want to do the Princess half in 2013. DH is graduating in Jan 2013, though, and would like to relocate. He told me to relax before I have the whole trip planned before the end of 2011  I love planning trips-especially Disney (and I know I'm not the only one)! When I told my DH that I really want to do the Princess half, my DS8 thought it looked like so much fun, he wants to do the Royal 5k. So, my 8 year old is hooked on running and Disney, now to work on that 5 year old... So, I hope I am rewriting history for them and setting good examples that they can pass on to their children some day.
> 
> It's another beautiful day in western PA. My whole family (DH included ) is going for a run/walk after work/school by our lake. We have to soak up what may be the last of this weather! Then we will probably have a picnic for dinner. I love fall and the changing colors of the trees in PA.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys your Tuesday!
> 
> Jill



So great that you are leading by example for your kids!  I read an article recently about the percentage of parents who expect their kids to eat properly (fruits, veggies, etc), but they aren't eating that way themselves.   Well... what do they expect???  LEAD BY EXAMPLE!  Sure, easier said than done, but it definitely works!

You are rewarding your body/health right now and are rewarding your children with a healthy lifestyle and healthy future!

BTW, where in PA are you?  My brother and Sil live in Morgantown, near Lancaster.



lovetoscrap said:


> Sorry I have been MIA.  Friday and Saturday were jam packed with family fun then Sunday PMS hit like a semi truck.   Sunday I was feeling like a total *not very nice woman* and yesterday I was emotional and weepy.  I really hate that.  And yes, I basically ate everything I could get my hands on for 2 days-- the carbier and junkier the better.   UGH. I also forgot to send my weight in.
> 
> Back to feeling human again today so back on the wagon.  Can't stick around and chat though.  The house is a disaster so I need to get things cleaned up and figure out dinner and a grocery list.



Sorry things hit you so hard this weekend.  As lousy as this whole perimenopausal thing is, at least I have an end to PMS on its way I suppose!

*********

Evening friends!  Got the bad $$ news from the orthodontist.  The price is a $1200 increase from what we paid for DD's braces a few years ago.  Here I was thinking that DS's teeth weren't as bad and it might cost less..... silly me!!  They are ready to start with him next week, because he has already lost all of his baby teeth, including molars, but DH and I need to decide  how we are going to pay for this.... all up front gets us a 5% discount, which is what we did for DD... but we had a few months to think/prepare for it.  I guess we'll figure this out by Friday so we can confirm or cancel his appointment for impressions and spacers next Tuesday!  

DS is still absolutely against the idea of braces, but we are being "mean" parents and not giving him a choice!

Hungry right now, but nearly out of points for the day.  Just 2 left.... will have a cup of my hot drink (1 pt) and maybe half a piece of low carb pita with ?? while I watch tonight's BL.  

Not much else to share here.  I was going to spend an hour on Ancestry, so I had better get moving!.......................P


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD  Fall/Winter go to for ex....
 I guess I am opposite most, for me it will be outside walking, yard work.  Today was 90 , again.  I am going out for the mile loop with the pup now as it is finally getting dark and it's low 80s.  Love it though, my blood has thinned. I need a jacket and capris below 75.  
 TM is still broken.  I am awaitig a part that will hopefully fix it.  I feel more sluggish without it.  I just don't hav the same work out with just a dvd .  I am not really up to ant heavy duty ones yet either.
  I am finally pulling out the rest of the clothes, toiletries,etc,for our upcoming trip.  I just got the FE I ordered for the cruise-it is so cute!  Tomor=w is final laundry, clothes in the bags,and texh day-charge the cameras, download any video and pics fom cards, find all chargers,extensions...We have 1 entire bag just for the tech stuff!
  I am nervous about what will happen to my numbers after this trip.  I don't know if I will have the sme aount of self control there as I do when I am at home.  I can't think of a better reason, than a trip to WDW, to put a lb or  back on.


----------



## ougrad86

Just a quick drive by here...



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Monday 10/10/11
> Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge.  How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?



I think be able to avoid the foods I should not eat - I do allow myself treats, in moderation.  I am so determined to succeed that my willpower goes through the roof sometimes.  Before, there were days when I would snack all day - I was not healthy all all, and didn't really feel that great.  Now, even before reaching my goal, I feel better, have more energy and I feel I look better as well.  Even wore a swimsuit this summer and went to a water park!  Have not done that in years - so I am opening up new avenues and making way for new adventures now that I feel better.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?



I'm mostly an indoor person - allergies afflict me during the spring, summer and fall (luckily they are not as bad in Florida  ).  I can go out and do things, and take Claritin, but I  do not get out and do things as much as I would like.  For exercise, except for the occasional walking, I do my Wii Fit.  I just started that up again today, did some fast walking at the mall for a couple of days this week.  I have the Zumba for Wii, and will try that out soon as well as a dance one I have.  So the season don't affect me as much.

I think I have a thing as DS's school tomorrow, so I may have to walk to get a work out in.  Maybe I'll walk to the school, and DH can drive.  Don't want to walk back  after the meeting, as it will be dark - and I'm a big chicken .

Gotta go...


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?
> 
> I usually keep outdoors as long as I can in the fall and winter. But, unfortunately, I stick with the ellipical and dvds when it's too cold to go out. I am starting back at a gym for a circuit training class that I absolutely love and haven't done in a few years due to schedules. I can only go one day a week for now, then hopefully I will be able to go more after fall sports are over. I would like to say that I have some great winter exercise, but I absolutely cannot stand being cold! I swear am not meant to live in PA in winter! I don't even like playing outside with my boys in the snow or sled riding! Maybe someone on here will have some ideas of activities I can try, but it's going to take a lot of convincing to get me out in that cold! Great, I am freezing just thinking about it



Sometime I wonder why do I live in New England?!?!? I am soooo not a winter person so I asked because I need some ideas too. 



cclovesdis said:


> Ok, if you ate at the Counter, you were about 25 minutes from where I live. Im not sure where Bink and Ya Miss it CT is (which, I love btw ), but Im guessing close enough that I am more than willing to now definitely offer my assistance with the book fair. That is, if Im not gainfully employed by whenever it is. Hope your meal there was as wonderful as mine was back when it first opened!



We are out by the casinos. Swing by and see me!! 
We practically live at Blue Back Square. I would move into the Lofts tomorrow if the kids would say yes.


----------



## Eeyore98

Evening, everyone!

Well, I did *not* end up walking at all yesterday while DH was home, despite my insistence that I would.  BUT there's a 200 pushups challenge on the internet that I've decided to tackle, first with modified (knee) pushups, then regular, and I did my first test of that yesterday.  I can do 30 modified pushups in a row right now, and I did another 40 in sets of 10 throughout the day yesterday.  So I did get some exercise in at least.

Then today, I needed to take a final at the testing center a mile and a half from my house, so I walked there and back!  Woo-hoo!




BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Monday 10/10/11
> 
> *Tell me about your perseverance, tenacity and strength in this challenge.  How have they helped you in rewriting your story for the history books?
> *



Well, this challenge has pretty muchjust started for me   but with weight loss in general, I keep falling down, then picking myself back up, dusting off and starting again.  That determination not to just throw up my hands and give up on better health all together, but to keep at it even when it's 2 steps forward, 1 step back, has definitely helped me in rewriting my story.  I come from a family of _big_ people with weight-related health troubles, and it's easy to see, in them, where things would lead if I just decided this was too hard and stopped trying.  Yeah, I am no delicate flower myself.   But several of my aunts were already much bigger when they were my age, so I think my efforts are definitely rewriting my story.




BernardandMissBianca said:


> *QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos? *



Honestly, I've never really changed my exercise habits much based on the weather.  When I lived in the Midwest, I still got out and walked, even in the snow, even in 15 degree weather, I just made sure to bundle up.  But I always get incredibly flushed during any exercise (to the point that it freaks other people out when they see it, and I have to reassure them that it's harmless)...so I'm sure that helps keep me warm in the cold!

Now that I'm in Texas, I will have even less reason to adjust my exercise!

BUT I *am* already planning ahead for next summer, because starting in late spring, it will get *way* too hot for normal humans to be outside and sweating.  This year central Texas broke a new record for days over 100, with more than 70 days in triple digits.    Once the thermometer starts to creep up again, I plan on getting a membership to our local community center.  They have a gym, racquetball court, and lap pool.    Beyond that, I do have a Wii and various workout DVDs that would let me exercise in AC instead of sweltering heat.


----------



## akhaloha

QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos? 

I live in Hawaii (on the island of Oahu).  We have beautiful weather year round except it gets dark so early in Fall and Winter.  When I'm not outside walking my favorite workout is Turbo Fire!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

trinaweena said:


> Im also trying to figure some major life decisions, mostly about school.  The school I'm going to has a School of Education that i want to go get into but under their list of majors it does not list History, which is my major.  But under the history section it lists teaching as a degree.  I'm also trying to decide if i should double major or major/minor.  Originally I was going to double major in journalism but i'm think i might do it in media communications, because i think journalism is sort of dying art.  I also saw that if i want to get my masters in history (which i do) at CCSU i need to be fluent in another langauge. Something iwas planning on doing but kind of frustrating to know I HAVE TO.  I think when i meet with my advisor everyhting will be a lot clearer but yeah.  i guess i feel like im making up for a lot of lost time.



Hi *Trina!*

I am so far behind, but I saw this post while I was away last week and I wanted to make sure I respond to it...Let me tell you TMI about myself....

I have two degrees in History. When I started my BA, I thought I wanted to be a high school history teacher. I got over that fairly quickly, but I loved History so much, I kept the major and got dual minors in Sociology and Anthropology. Still, I was getting ready to graduate and didn't have a clue what I could do -- so I went to Grad School  But, I did have a new goal, I wanted to work in a museum. So, my Masters is in Public History. This has a focus on Archives, Oral History, Museum Studies, and Historic Preservation. While I was in Grad School I took a class in grantwriting (because if you're going to specialize in one of those fields, you are going to need to be able to ask for funding), and I took to it like a duck to water. I graduated as the Graduate Marshal for my discipline (highest grades and voted highest potential), and I was ready to take on the Museum world. Turns out it wasn't ready for me. I couldn't find a museums job to save my life. What I did find was a job working for the City of St. Louis in historic preservation. I learned all I could, and then I needed to move on (because I made the cardinal sin or marrying someone in the economic development (i.e. historic wrecking ball) dept., and my boss was not a fan.  So, I went into community development and became the executive director of a neighborhood organization. This was a ridiculous amount of work, but I once again was doing grant writing, and doing really well. A couple of years into that my dh persuaded me we would be much happier in Boston, so we moved. The first job I could find that seemed made for me was working for the Girl Scouts (I'm a lifetime member). I really enjoyed it, but it was time to start our family and 3-4 night meetings a week was not conducive to that. 1998 was quite a year for me -- I gave birth in January, found another job so I could pay for day care while I was on maternity leave, turned 30, and then we bought a condo and moved. I didn't have time to notice I'd turned 30, there was too much going on! 

Anyway, two years into my new job as a grants manager for a halfway house agency, I figured out I was working way too much and being compensated way too little. I was doing things so far out of my job description (career fairs, etc.), and the compensation was completely inadequate. So, I took a job as a major gifts officer with a local hospital. I had no experience, but the salary was right and the hiring manager seemed good. I lasted about 2 months, and realized this was a horrible work environment and not for me. It helped that I was free-lancing doing the annual report for my old agency, so technically I was never unemployed. I then found my dream job -- in the paper of all places! It was a perfect fit for me, and I knew I could do it very well. Turns out, I was right! I've been here for almost 11 years, and I've been extremely successful. I am not using my History degrees the way I thought I would -- but the critical thinking, analysis, and writing skills I honed while earning my degrees make me the happy professional I am today. 

So, the point of all that TMI -- I think it's more important to find what makes you happy at the time and follow it (with some sort of a plan), but with an understanding that your plan may not work out -- but if you are getting the skills to do what you love, you will land in a good place. Do not feel frustrated! When I was in high school I was in a college prep track, but I really didn't want to take a foreign language, so my other option was 4 years of science. I am not a natural scientist, but I took it anyway (and now I can sometimes understand what they're talking about on "The Big Bang Theory" -- -- nuclear physics will do that!) Everything you had done up to now has led you to this point, and the decisions you make for your future will lead you somewhere good. Trust your gut feeling. Deep inside you know what you want and what will make you happy. Two History degrees without a plan to teach could seem pretty useless -- but you never know where it might take you! 

So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Tomorrow I get back to a normal work load and schedule, I can't wait to read everything I've missed in the last week on the thread!

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

We're back! I'm probably so far behind here that I'm not even going to try to catch up. I expect I'm up a little bit, but will assess the damage tomorrow.

Come check out my dining reviews (link in my signature) and I'll be starting my Trip Report soon. I'm titling it "'We Will Not Be Stopping for Pedestrians!' 'Oh My God, Duuuuuucks!'"...to find out what that means you'll just have to read along!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*AUDisneyDad* ---  I lost my husband and 2 year old daughter in 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. I was the sole survivor that night. The drunk driver died as well. I wanted to reach out to you and let you know if you ever want to talk you can PM me. I know and understand the pain of losing a child. 

If any of you are on my FB page (bad memory) I wanted to let you know I deactivated it temporarily. Instead of retyping why I did it I just simply bosted the blog I wrote a few hours ago: 



> *
> I've a lot going on right now mentally and emotionally in my head. I got tired of people psycho-analyzing my FB statuses all because I had a bad day here and there. Sorry, its part of my life and I'm sick of people thinking I'm all depressed when in reallity I just had a bad day. Last time I checked everyone has bad days. Yes, my emotions go up and down but well that's just part of my life now. I've learned to accept it. I need the time to step away from technology and figure some things out. The house for the most part is in order but it could still use some more work. I need to put my energy toward something more relevant then FB, my support websites, and the internet in general. Don't get me wrong technology is not a bad thing. I just have better things I could be doing with my free time during the day.
> 
> Here's to getting the house in better order and cleaned. Here's to getting back to a healthy life style between exercising and eating right. I've not done any of that in quite some time and now that we are finally in FL I need to focus on that.*


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone. 

Just wanted to stop in and say hello.  I lost my icon for the internet the other day.  I am able to get on some other way but I still need to get it back.  I spent way too much time the other day trying to straighten it out.  I will talk to ds tonight about it. 

Things are okay here.  We have PSAT testing today and then all my classes and then to top it off we have a department meeting after school.  And Progress Reports are due in the computer and I still have 15 letters of recommendation to do.  I guess I better get moving.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

I need to leave for work, but thank you all for your support yesterday.  Things did not go well and I'm not sure who is more of a basket case at the moment, DS or myself.  Ugh


----------



## pjlla

4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD  Fall/Winter go to for ex....
> I guess I am opposite most, for me it will be outside walking, yard work.  Today was 90 , again.  I am going out for the mile loop with the pup now as it is finally getting dark and it's low 80s.  Love it though, my blood has thinned. I need a jacket and capris below 75.
> TM is still broken.  I am awaitig a part that will hopefully fix it.  I feel more sluggish without it.  I just don't hav the same work out with just a dvd .  I am not really up to ant heavy duty ones yet either.
> I am finally pulling out the rest of the clothes, toiletries,etc,for our upcoming trip.  I just got the FE I ordered for the cruise-it is so cute!  Tomor=w is final laundry, clothes in the bags,and texh day-charge the cameras, download any video and pics fom cards, find all chargers,extensions...We have 1 entire bag just for the tech stuff!
> I am nervous about what will happen to my numbers after this trip.  I don't know if I will have the sme aount of self control there as I do when I am at home.  I can't think of a better reason, than a trip to WDW, to put a lb or  back on.




First of all..... jealous of your location.  I HATE the winter!  I keep telling my kids that when they graduate college they need to get jobs somewhere south and I will move down to them!



ougrad86 said:


> Just a quick drive by here...
> 
> I think be able to avoid the foods I should not eat - I do allow myself treats, in moderation.  I am so determined to succeed that my willpower goes through the roof sometimes.  Before, there were days when I would snack all day - I was not healthy all all, and didn't really feel that great.  Now, even before reaching my goal, I feel better, have more energy and I feel I look better as well.  Even wore a swimsuit this summer and went to a water park!  Have not done that in years - so I am opening up new avenues and making way for new adventures now that I feel better.
> 
> Isn't it GREAT to try new things!  Next up you should try a Segway tour!
> 
> 
> I'm mostly an indoor person - allergies afflict me during the spring, summer and fall (luckily they are not as bad in Florida  ).  I can go out and do things, and take Claritin, but I  do not get out and do things as much as I would like.  For exercise, except for the occasional walking, I do my Wii Fit.  I just started that up again today, did some fast walking at the mall for a couple of days this week.  I have the Zumba for Wii, and will try that out soon as well as a dance one I have.  So the season don't affect me as much.
> 
> I think I have a thing as DS's school tomorrow, so I may have to walk to get a work out in.  Maybe I'll walk to the school, and DH can drive.  Don't want to walk back  after the meeting, as it will be dark - and I'm a big chicken .
> 
> Gotta go...



That's not being a chicken.... that's being SAFE!!  Wish I could get into the Wii Fit.  I bought it when it first came out, but got bored quickly.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Sometime I wonder why do I live in New England?!?!? I am soooo not a winter person so I asked because I need some ideas too.
> 
> We are out by the casinos. Swing by and see me!!
> We practically live at Blue Back Square. I would move into the Lofts tomorrow if the kids would say yes.



I'm with you.... I really don't care for New England in the winter, so why do I live here?  Winter in NH lasts for about 6 months.... maybe just 5 if we are lucky.  Then of course, we have mud season, and bug season!!  ANd if we are really lucky we might get a week or so of real SPRING weather before the weather turns sweltering and humid!!    But you know what they say.... "If you don't like the weather in New England, wait a minute!"



Eeyore98 said:


> Evening, everyone!
> 
> Well, I did *not* end up walking at all yesterday while DH was home, despite my insistence that I would.  BUT there's a 200 pushups challenge on the internet that I've decided to tackle, first with modified (knee) pushups, then regular, and I did my first test of that yesterday.  I can do 30 modified pushups in a row right now, and I did another 40 in sets of 10 throughout the day yesterday.  So I did get some exercise in at least.
> 
> Then today, I needed to take a final at the testing center a mile and a half from my house, so I walked there and back!  Woo-hoo!
> 
> WTG on the push-ups!  I was up to doing about 10-12 really good "real" push-ups last year, but stopped doing them and would be lucky to be able to do maybe 2 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this challenge has pretty muchjust started for me   but with weight loss in general, I keep falling down, then picking myself back up, dusting off and starting again.  That determination not to just throw up my hands and give up on better health all together, but to keep at it even when it's 2 steps forward, 1 step back, has definitely helped me in rewriting my story.  I come from a family of _big_ people with weight-related health troubles, and it's easy to see, in them, where things would lead if I just decided this was too hard and stopped trying.  Yeah, I am no delicate flower myself.   But several of my aunts were already much bigger when they were my age, so I think my efforts are definitely rewriting my story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I've never really changed my exercise habits much based on the weather.  When I lived in the Midwest, I still got out and walked, even in the snow, even in 15 degree weather, I just made sure to bundle up.  But I always get incredibly flushed during any exercise (to the point that it freaks other people out when they see it, and I have to reassure them that it's harmless)...so I'm sure that helps keep me warm in the cold!
> 
> Now that I'm in Texas, I will have even less reason to adjust my exercise!
> 
> BUT I *am* already planning ahead for next summer, because starting in late spring, it will get *way* too hot for normal humans to be outside and sweating.  This year central Texas broke a new record for days over 100, with more than 70 days in triple digits.    Once the thermometer starts to creep up again, I plan on getting a membership to our local community center.  They have a gym, racquetball court, and lap pool.    Beyond that, I do have a Wii and various workout DVDs that would let me exercise in AC instead of sweltering heat.



Do you play racquet ball?  I wish our Y still had courts.  I'd like to give it a try... haven't played since the mid 1980's!



akhaloha said:


> QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?
> 
> I live in Hawaii (on the island of Oahu).  We have beautiful weather year round except it gets dark so early in Fall and Winter.  When I'm not outside walking my favorite workout is Turbo Fire!



Okay... you are OFFICIALLY NOT ALLOWED to complain about ANYTHING weather or outdoor related since you live in PARADISE!! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hi *Trina!*
> 
> I am so far behind, but I saw this post while I was away last week and I wanted to make sure I respond to it...Let me tell you TMI about myself....
> 
> I have two degrees in History. When I started my BA, I thought I wanted to be a high school history teacher. I got over that fairly quickly, but I loved History so much, I kept the major and got dual minors in Sociology and Anthropology. Still, I was getting ready to graduate and didn't have a clue what I could do -- so I went to Grad School  But, I did have a new goal, I wanted to work in a museum. So, my Masters is in Public History. This has a focus on Archives, Oral History, Museum Studies, and Historic Preservation. While I was in Grad School I took a class in grantwriting (because if you're going to specialize in one of those fields, you are going to need to be able to ask for funding), and I took to it like a duck to water. I graduated as the Graduate Marshal for my discipline (highest grades and voted highest potential), and I was ready to take on the Museum world. Turns out it wasn't ready for me. I couldn't find a museums job to save my life. What I did find was a job working for the City of St. Louis in historic preservation. I learned all I could, and then I needed to move on (because I made the cardinal sin or marrying someone in the economic development (i.e. historic wrecking ball) dept., and my boss was not a fan.  So, I went into community development and became the executive director of a neighborhood organization. This was a ridiculous amount of work, but I once again was doing grant writing, and doing really well. A couple of years into that my dh persuaded me we would be much happier in Boston, so we moved. The first job I could find that seemed made for me was working for the Girl Scouts (I'm a lifetime member). I really enjoyed it, but it was time to start our family and 3-4 night meetings a week was not conducive to that. 1998 was quite a year for me -- I gave birth in January, found another job so I could pay for day care while I was on maternity leave, turned 30, and then we bought a condo and moved. I didn't have time to notice I'd turned 30, there was too much going on!
> 
> Anyway, two years into my new job as a grants manager for a halfway house agency, I figured out I was working way too much and being compensated way too little. I was doing things so far out of my job description (career fairs, etc.), and the compensation was completely inadequate. So, I took a job as a major gifts officer with a local hospital. I had no experience, but the salary was right and the hiring manager seemed good. I lasted about 2 months, and realized this was a horrible work environment and not for me. It helped that I was free-lancing doing the annual report for my old agency, so technically I was never unemployed. I then found my dream job -- in the paper of all places! It was a perfect fit for me, and I knew I could do it very well. Turns out, I was right! I've been here for almost 11 years, and I've been extremely successful. I am not using my History degrees the way I thought I would -- but the critical thinking, analysis, and writing skills I honed while earning my degrees make me the happy professional I am today.
> 
> So, the point of all that TMI -- I think it's more important to find what makes you happy at the time and follow it (with some sort of a plan), but with an understanding that your plan may not work out -- but if you are getting the skills to do what you love, you will land in a good place. Do not feel frustrated! When I was in high school I was in a college prep track, but I really didn't want to take a foreign language, so my other option was 4 years of science. I am not a natural scientist, but I took it anyway (and now I can sometimes understand what they're talking about on "The Big Bang Theory" -- -- nuclear physics will do that!) Everything you had done up to now has led you to this point, and the decisions you make for your future will lead you somewhere good. Trust your gut feeling. Deep inside you know what you want and what will make you happy. Two History degrees without a plan to teach could seem pretty useless -- but you never know where it might take you!
> 
> So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Tomorrow I get back to a normal work load and schedule, I can't wait to read everything I've missed in the last week on the thread!
> 
> Maria



I was really interested to read all of this about you!  I knew we were kindred spirits!  HONESTLY I was just telling my Mom last week, when we had that QOTD about dream jobs, that I wished I had pursued it more when one of my college professors had suggested that I go into Art History or some sort of conservation/museum major.  But honestly, I didn't think I was smart enough, so I ended up a Home Ec major with a relatively useless education at this point in my life.  Oral History, historic preservation.... I think I would really LOVE those classes!  I imagine I could handle some grant writing, as I am decent with the English language, but I'm not sure if I would like it.

You are SO lucky (and of course, hard work hasn't hurt  ) that you are in a job that you really enjoy!



bellebookworm9 said:


> We're back! I'm probably so far behind here that I'm not even going to try to catch up. I expect I'm up a little bit, but will assess the damage tomorrow.
> 
> Come check out my dining reviews (link in my signature) and I'll be starting my Trip Report soon. I'm titling it "'We Will Not Be Stopping for Pedestrians!' 'Oh My God, Duuuuuucks!'"...to find out what that means you'll just have to read along!




Sorry you are back so soon!  That time really flew for me, so I can only imagine how quickly it went for you!  I wasn't able to see the pictures from the links you provided.  Maybe you coud post a few here??




my3princes said:


> I need to leave for work, but thank you all for your support yesterday.  Things did not go well and I'm not sure who is more of a basket case at the moment, DS or myself.  Ugh





************

Morning everyone.  I woke up with a bad headache again.  I am starting to think that maybe I need to have my neck checked.  It doesn't really cause me pain, but I am starting to think that it is the root of most of these recent headaches.  Oh well.

I was DETERMINED that I wasn't going to end up on the computer for hours this morning, so I need to get moving along!

Breakfast is eaten, kitchen is picked up, dishwasher loaded and unloaded.  I was going to hang a load of jeans on the clothesline, but I was waiting for it to warm up a bit.  I am definitely not "feeling" it to exercise today, but I really must, since I only got in about 20 minutes yesterday and none over the weekend.  Gosh, I HATE exercise.  

I found an interesting lead on Ancestry last night and I pursued it as long as I could before the heat of the laptop and my hotflashes got the better of me and I had to quit!  I'm hoping to make a few minutes today to get back to it, but it is one of those things that really sucks up time!  You tell yourself you will just do it for 10 minutes and an hour later you finally look at the clock!  

Well.... I need to pay some bills and check a few things around here before I hit the TM and/or weights, so I guess I'll run.  I still haven't seen the end of last night's BL, since I fell asleep, so that will be my treat to have on the background while I make beds before exercising.  I just CANNOT exercise without having the beds made.... silly, I know, but it really bothers me! 

Coaching robotics 2-4 pm, then I will take DD straight to the Y (she will be early, but it really doesn't make sense for us to drive home first, as it is out of the way).  I'm not sure if I will come home while she is swimming.... I don't always because it means a full 2 hours of driving (30 minutes each way, twice), but it is nice to have a 90+ minutes at home to get stuff done.  I do need some groceries, so I could do that.  I'll decide later.

Well..... TTYL...........P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Good Morning!

Well, today is going to be a long day. One of my goals this week that I'm starting today is trying to get myself back on a normal sleep schedule. Due to all the emotional stress and stuff I have been dealing with I've riverted back to my nights and days being backwards. I'll up all night and then around this time in the morning I'm crashing and sleeping til the early evening. I tend to do that when I have a lot on my mind. I also was like that shortly after my husband and daughter passed. 

Other then trying to stay awake and getting to bed at a decent hour I'm going to do some cleaning around the house. I need to do some straightening up, vacuuming, folding of laundry, etc etc. Dinner is going to be something quick tonight because we are going to be attending our first ever HOA (homeowners association) meeting. FUNNN ***SARCASM***. 

Well, I need to go find something to eat..

BBL.. (Be Back Later)


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

akhaloha said:


> QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?
> 
> I live in Hawaii (on the island of Oahu).  We have beautiful weather year round except it gets dark so early in Fall and Winter.  When I'm not outside walking my favorite workout is Turbo Fire!



Oh I miss Oahu!!! We lived in Ewa Beach for a year, right up from Barbers Point. The kids want to go back so we are hoping to take a vacation there in 2013. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *AUDisneyDad* ---  I lost my husband and 2 year old daughter in 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. I was the sole survivor that night. The drunk driver died as well. I wanted to reach out to you and let you know if you ever want to talk you can PM me. I know and understand the pain of losing a child.
> 
> If any of you are on my FB page (bad memory) I wanted to let you know I deactivated it temporarily. Instead of retyping why I did it I just simply bosted the blog I wrote a few hours ago:




Hang in there! Yes you are right everyone is entitled to bad days. I hate FB, I really do. People butt in where they don't belong.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QOTD 10/12/11

My brain is a sieve today because my parents big Fall party is this weekend and we are expecting 500-600 people. I have 10 - 15 gallons of chili I should be working on right now. 
I've been struggling to come up with a QOTD today, so I'm going easy and asking a Disney Question. 

 On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before? *

One word:

*MVMCP!! *


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/12/11
> 
> My brain is a sieve today because my parents big Fall party is this weekend and we are expecting 500-600 people. I have 10 - 15 gallons of chili I should be working on right now.
> 
> Yikes!  I definitely don't have enough big pots to manage that!  How do you do it??
> I've been struggling to come up with a QOTD today, so I'm going easy and asking a Disney Question.
> 
> On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?



SEGWAY!!  As DS and I were doing our rail trail tour on Monday, all I kept thinking about was how COOL this would be in Epcot!!!  Since I probably won't go back for many years now, I have time to save for my Segway tour, right??

**********

Well, as predicted I made the beds and then got SUCKED INTO Ancestry and haven't done anything else!!!!!  I need to FLY now!  My own fault, oh well...........P


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> BTW, where in PA are you?  My brother and Sil live in Morgantown, near Lancaster.



I am on the Ohio border about halfway between Pittsburgh and Cleveland. We get all the lake effect snow off of Lake Erie and it's horrible (other than 2 hour delays for school since I'm a teacher!). I'm hoping the winter isn't so bad this year...


QOTD 10/12/11
On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before? 


Oh geez-I could probably go on and on  Our next Disney trip won't be until 2013. I would LOVE to do the Princess half! If for some reason it doesn't work out (due to scheduling, not my ability because I _will_ do it!), I want to try MNSSHP or Food and Wine  As far as my kids go, they were both to afraid this year to do ToT (8 and 5 yrs old). so, I guess that would be my "adventure" for the family.

It's a dreary day here. My boys have swimming tonight from 6-7. I'm hoping to squeeze in a workout (even if for only 10-15 mins) before that. I have no time tomorrow for a workout unless I get up at 5:15ish. I'm not sure I'm feeling that! Hope everyone enjoys the day!

Jill


----------



## jillbur

Sorry-my computer's wacky today and posted twice!


----------



## akhaloha

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh I miss Oahu!!! We lived in Ewa Beach for a year, right up from Barbers Point. The kids want to go back so we are hoping to take a vacation there in 2013.
> 
> We lived in Ewa Beach (in Westloch) when we first moved to Hawaii!  Now we live in Kapolei - up in Makakilo.  It has grown so much out here!  We now have a Costco and Target in Kapolei!!   Are you going to stay at the Aulani if you come in 2013?  I haven't seen it since they opened, but it looked amazing while they were building it.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before? *
> 
> One word:
> 
> *MVMCP!! *



Oh you would love it!!!!! We've done it twice. 



akhaloha said:


> We lived in Ewa Beach (in Westloch) when we first moved to Hawaii!  Now we live in Kapolei - up in Makakilo.  It has grown so much out here!  We now have a Costco and Target in Kapolei!!   Are you going to stay at the Aulani if you come in 2013?  I haven't seen it since they opened, but it looked amazing while they were building it.



We lived on Lalahi St right past the school. Loved it up there!! It seems a lot bigger now, no more Ewa Beach mailing address. When we moved in our section of condos were the only ones but they had started construction when we left. 
I remember when the KFC and the grocery store were the only things down at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## donac

QOTD   MAGIC KINGDOM VIEW


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/12/11
> 
> My brain is a sieve today because my parents big Fall party is this weekend and we are expecting 500-600 people. I have 10 - 15 gallons of chili I should be working on right now.
> I've been struggling to come up with a QOTD today, so I'm going easy and asking a Disney Question.
> 
> On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?



Well, we're staying at a new resort-Old Key West. And we're going to try this new thing called "Staying only for one night and not going to any parks."  

I just purchased our flight down to Jacksonville, booked one night each at the Red Roof Inns in Gainesville and Tampa, re-booked our rental car, and e-mailed our DVC member about adding Magical Express for the return trip so we can drop the car off near Downtown Disney instead of taking it back to the airport. Only things left to do are book the return flight and schedule the USF tour-they aren't scheduling for January yet. 

Looks like I maintained while there over the weekend. We didn't eat *too* much until days 4 & 5 (the Whispering Canyon Cafe skillet nearly killed us!), but I suppose I balanced it out with the walking/swimming/surrey bike riding. 

Mom decided that our next Disney adventure after January will be a cruise. 

Also, here are links to the albums for the trip-they are on Picasa and should be accessible by everyone.
Day 1
Day 2
Day 3
Day 4
Day 5


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, we're staying at a new resort-Old Key West. And we're going to try this new thing called "Staying only for one night and not going to any parks."
> 
> I just purchased our flight down to Jacksonville, booked one night each at the Red Roof Inns in Gainesville and Tampa, re-booked our rental car, and e-mailed our DVC member about adding Magical Express for the return trip so we can drop the car off near Downtown Disney instead of taking it back to the airport. Only things left to do are book the return flight and schedule the USF tour-they aren't scheduling for January yet.
> 
> Looks like I maintained while there over the weekend. We didn't eat *too* much until days 4 & 5 (the Whispering Canyon Cafe skillet nearly killed us!), but I suppose I balanced it out with the walking/swimming/surrey bike riding.
> 
> Mom decided that our next Disney adventure after January will be a cruise.
> 
> Also, here are links to the albums for the trip-they are on Picasa and should be accessible by everyone.
> Day 1
> Day 2
> Day 3
> Day 4
> Day 5



You need to put a warning on those photos!!  "WARNING:  May cause hunger, salivating, and cravings!"  YUMMOOO!!  

And by the way, you and Mom are pretty cute too!


I've got a bit of extra time this evening, so I'm trying to grab a few extra minutes on Ancestry tonight, so I'm gonna run!................P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

donac said:


> QOTD   MAGIC KINGDOM VIEW



We did that at the Contemporary back in May and it was INCREDIBLE! If I can find the pictures I'll post a few.


----------



## my3princes

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/12/11
> 
> My brain is a sieve today because my parents big Fall party is this weekend and we are expecting 500-600 people. I have 10 - 15 gallons of chili I should be working on right now.
> I've been struggling to come up with a QOTD today, so I'm going easy and asking a Disney Question.
> 
> On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?



Aulani and Disneyland!!!  We've been to DW tons of times, but never DL.  We're very excited.



pjlla said:


> SEGWAY!!  As DS and I were doing our rail trail tour on Monday, all I kept thinking about was how COOL this would be in Epcot!!!  Since I probably won't go back for many years now, I have time to save for my Segway tour, right??
> 
> **********
> 
> Well, as predicted I made the beds and then got SUCKED INTO Ancestry and haven't done anything else!!!!!  I need to FLY now!  My own fault, oh well...........P



We did a segway tour at FW several years ago.  It was a lot of fun.  We've also done horseback riding, parasailing, fireworks cruise, Hoo Dee Doo, Family Magic Tour at MK, Chris did the NASCAR Ride Along.  We try to schedule something unique each trip.  Oh yeah, the boys did the pirate cruise when Nick and Hunter were little 



akhaloha said:


> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I miss Oahu!!! We lived in Ewa Beach for a year, right up from Barbers Point. The kids want to go back so we are hoping to take a vacation there in 2013.
> 
> We lived in Ewa Beach (in Westloch) when we first moved to Hawaii!  Now we live in Kapolei - up in Makakilo.  It has grown so much out here!  We now have a Costco and Target in Kapolei!!   Are you going to stay at the Aulani if you come in 2013?  I haven't seen it since they opened, but it looked amazing while they were building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're planning on Staying at Aulani for 4 nights at the end of July.  We have the points, but have to wait until our 7 month window to book.  We can't wait.  We're also doing a 7 night NCL Island tour which should be awesome as well.  We'd love tips on the best things to do on Oahu.  We will have the 4 Aulani nights, 2 nights and Waikiki per cruise and another night or 2 post cruise.
Click to expand...


----------



## dvccruiser76

lovehoney said:


> Good new is I have 2 interviews this week.   Wish me luck!



Good luck 



AUdisneyDad said:


> This challenge has showed me that I do still have perseverance, tenacity and strength.  I had lost my way a bit before this challenge started.  From the end of February to the beginning of September when I decided to join the challenge.  We lost our son in February during his delivery, when this happened I turned to food for comfort.  I had lost 42 lbs in about 4.5 months before this happened but gained 50 lbs back afterwards.  I found myself going to the store buying a bag of cookies and a pint of ice cream and finishing both within a hour.  This all stopped when I joined this challenge and began reading other "Losers" stories and realized that we all have hardships in life but its how you persevere and grow from them that makes you the person you should be.  So I stopped feeling sorry for myself and took the first step to becoming a better person, husband, father and friend.



Tim, I can't begin to imagine what you and your wife have been through. I can understand how you'd turn to food, but you and your wife are doing incredible thus far in the challenge  I should know, I see it every week 

Hugs to you both 



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 4 Results
> 
> *Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*
> 
> 4HOLIDAYS
> aamomma
> AUdisneyDad
> AUdisneyDad's DW
> bellebookworm9
> buzz5985
> cclovesdis
> ClassicPooh2
> glass1/2fll
> lisah0711
> mikamah
> ougrad86
> 
> *And, EVERYONE earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!*
> 
> Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad* and *his DW* for earning all 30 points!
> 
> Congratulations to *aamomma* and *ougrad86* for earning 28 points!
> 
> Congratulations to this week prize winner: *lisah0711*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.
> 
> On a personal note, I would like to thank you for your support regarding my recent job loss. It was so heart-warming to open up PMs that said that you earned 20+ points and offered support at the same time. I am very lucky to have found the WISH BL Challenges!



Great job everyone 



akhaloha said:


> When I'm not outside walking my favorite workout is Turbo Fire!



What is Turbo Fire???



bellebookworm9 said:


> Come check out my dining reviews (link in my signature) and I'll be starting my Trip Report soon. I'm titling it "'We Will Not Be Stopping for Pedestrians!' 'Oh My God, Duuuuuucks!'"...to find out what that means you'll just have to read along!



I will check them out now!



my3princes said:


> I need to leave for work, but thank you all for your support yesterday.  Things did not go well and I'm not sure who is more of a basket case at the moment, DS or myself.  Ugh



Hugs to you both 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/12/11
> On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?



We're taking DS who will be 3 for his first trip to Disney 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Also, here are links to the albums for the trip-they are on Picasa and should be accessible by everyone.
> Day 1
> Day 2
> Day 3
> Day 4
> Day 5



Oh, I love food pics 



Hi there,
Hope everyone is having a great week


----------



## my3princes

I think that I mentioned that we had an intake appointment with HCRS for Nick yesterday.  It was certainly not what I expected.  She told us that since we are not on Medicaid that limits us, we are not a dysfunctional family in need of in home services and Nick doesn't have behavioral issues so that limits us even more.  Then she tells us that they are current looking for therapists in our area, but really have none to speak of at the moment.  She suggested that we wait list is to get into the program at the Medical Center which I already knew is an 8 - 10 week wait.   I told her that we were hoping to have him seen by the new HCRS counselor that is just starting at the High School.  She said that would be our quickest option and if she picks him up it can open other services for us   So we left there feeling like we had accomplished nothing and wondering why she even had us come.  On the trip home I called the medical center as their intake hadn't contacted us.  After 4 calls I finally got a person, she proceeded to tell me that they are just returning calls from June and July and that we would need a referral.  I told her one had been made last Thursday.  She proceeded to put me on hold for 15 minutes (no joke)  when she finally came back she asked for his name and proceeded to tell me that no referral was made and that she couldn't do ANYTHING without a referral.    Next call was to the Pediatrician from Thursday.  Secretary actually got him on the line for me.  He assured me that he had spoken to the doctor on call so wasn't sure why they hadn't called me back.  He then did a little research and realized that he didn't put in an "official" referral.  He proceeded to do that.  By then it was 5 PM and the other office was closed.  That was stressful to say the least.  My night ended with a huge blow up with Nick just as I was headed to bed.  He had an assignment that was due on Monday that he still hadn't finished and he was pretty adamant that he didn't give a shh..it.  My normal parenting philosophy was out the door as I'm afraid to push him over the edge.  I'm not sure which one of us was more frustrated.  I cried, and really didn't sleep. 

Went to work this morning feeling sick to my stomach.  Chris called to say that Nick seemed fine this morning.  Chris had however just received a call from my SIL and a 17 year old from a neighboring town (whom we didn't know) had committed suicide last night.  Details emerged throughout the day that she was being bullied at school and hung herself.  Obviously I didn't take that well and neither did Chris or the rest of my family.  I just keep thinking that could be us.  I swear I was a zombie all day.  At around 3 PM I got a call from the new school therapist and she thinks that she will be able to pick Nick up as a patient and we will meet her at school on Monday.  That is a huge weight lifted off my shoulders.  Please pray that she can follow him and that he is able to work through whatever issues he has.

On a side note the Medical Center still has not called back 

I never realized the extent that our medical system is broken until yesterday.  A parent shouldn't have to lie to doctors or have their child involuntarily committed just to get them help.  Medical care shouldn't be more available to those that have jobs and can pay.  How many teens need to lose their lives before someone catches on.


----------



## JacksLilWench

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/12/11
> 
> On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?



WATER PARKS!!  It kills me to be such a water park/warm weather person, and no one in my family is.  I think I might be adopted   So next time I go, I will take a day and go to one or the other of the water parks, so help me!  Plus, by the time I go to WDW again, I'll be all Skinny Minnie!   I'm not sure when the next time will be, but hopefully soon.  

Ahhh!!!  I start coaching on Friday!  I'm a little nervous, as I'm having a little hiccup in my QOTD formulating, but I'm really excited!  Whoo!

BTW, *Gretchen*, your pictures are KILLING ME.  They are so good!!  And you have lost a LOT since your last trip before this- I can tell a big difference from the PP pictures you posted.  You look so amazing!


----------



## akhaloha

> dvccruiser76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> What is Turbo Fire???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo Fire is a cardio program. It's made up of a set of really fun cardio DVDs. Once you get the moves down (I highly recommend learning the moves with the first DVD) it is a great way to work out.  The music is amazing and makes the time pass quickly!
> You can check it out at www.beachbody.com/TurboFire - and you can also find it on Amazon.
Click to expand...


----------



## cobbler

Can I join? I'm really looking for a place where I need to feel accountable. I have really let myself go and I haven't worn shorts in 3 years. I'm pretty much sick of it in the summer yet I don't know why I haven't hit rock bottom enough yet to actually get up and do anything about it. 

I think part of it is I don't have somewhere to check in and feel accountable (although being accountable to myself should be enough   ) 

I've done a couple of half marathons, I'm not too terribly out of shape but at this rate it won't be long before I am. I have to get working out consistently - getting off my butt and get moving instead of just sitting around - and eating right (that's been a huge issue). 

So if it's ok I'd like to check-in - even if it's for myself and it at least makes me feel like someone will get on my case if I start slacking 

Thank you!

PS - I would like to be a Loser Please


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> BTW, *Gretchen*, your pictures are KILLING ME.  They are so good!!  And you have lost a LOT since your last trip before this- I can tell a big difference from the PP pictures you posted.  You look so amazing!




Haha, my best friend was just looking at the pictures and she was commenting all the food. She said my portion control ability is "ridiculous". It's a work in progress. And thanks! I can tell my face is much thinner-I never thought my face was that chubby to begin with, but I can absolutely see a difference!

*Deb*, I'm intently following your troubles with Nick. I was diagnosed with ADHD in third grade and was on meds for a long time. I can keep it under control now, just need meds to help me sleep. It was a long and difficult road for my Mom-I remember my third grade teacher accusing her of inconsistent parenting as the reason for my lack of listening, since I never really displayed outward signs of it in school. I was also diagnosed with depression several years ago and still take medicine for that. I was never suicidal, just sad and lonely. I don't have a lot of friends either, though that improved a bit when I got to college. I have faith that everything will be alright for your family. 

*AUDisneydad*, my mom has a similar story. She had pre-eclampsia and her doctor ignored it. As it turned out, he had a bunch of malpractice suits against him and wasn't allowed to deliver anyway. My brother was still born as a result, but the delivery team worked for 20 minutes to revive him to prevent another lawsuit. They were successful, but he had brain damage and as a result is mentally retarded and on the autism spectrum, and has many other disabilities too. He did not talk until he was 5, and even now at the age of nearly 17, his mental abilities are estimated to be that of a 7 year old. As I get older, I realize that although my mom did not have to grieve the complete loss of a child, she did have to grieve the loss of the child she was expecting. 

As frustrating as he is at times, and as difficult as he can make our lives, I still love him very much. He is the reason I have had a lot of the experiences that I have, such as working at the school for disabled children over the summer. 

I am sorry for your loss and inspired by the steps you are taking to move toward a healthier you.


----------



## Eeyore98

pjlla said:


> Do you play racquet ball?  I wish our Y still had courts.  I'd like to give it a try... haven't played since the mid 1980's!
> 
> I found an interesting lead on Ancestry last night and I pursued it as long as I could before the heat of the laptop and my hotflashes got the better of me and I had to quit!  I'm hoping to make a few minutes today to get back to it, but it is one of those things that really sucks up time!  You tell yourself you will just do it for 10 minutes and an hour later you finally look at the clock!



I know _how_ to play racquetball, but I'm pretty terrible, so what I usually do (sometimes alone, sometimes with DH) is play "Keep The Ball Moving".    Doesn't matter if you didn't hit the front wall, doesn't matter if it's bounced 2 or 3 times before you could get there, just keep it moving.

Ancestry really is addictive, isn't it?  I've been able to find out more of our family history in just a couple of years, than my grandmother did over the course of two decades.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> My brain is a sieve today because my parents big Fall party is this weekend and we are expecting 500-600 people. I have 10 - 15 gallons of chili I should be working on right now.



  That is one big party!  Good luck with all that chili!



my3princes said:


> I think that I mentioned that we had an intake appointment with HCRS for Nick yesterday...



  Your Nick sounds a lot like my brother when he was a teen, except he *was* having behavioral issues (made some stupid empty threats at school that freaked the administrators out).  He went to a two-week, every day outpatient program that helped him work some things out.  I'm keeping you guys in my thoughts and hoping some leads will come through for getting him some help.



cobbler said:


> Can I join? I'm really looking for a place where I need to feel accountable.



  I just joined in less than a week ago myself.


*******************

So today was a good day for me exercise-wise.  I dusted off a Leslie Sansone DVD and did 3 miles with that.  That was much more of a workout than yesterday's 3-mile roundtrip walk to school, let me tell you!  She really gets different muscles working!  Then DH came home and actually suggested on his own that we take the dog for a walk!    So that was another quick mile.

Tomorrow I am finally getting my hair cut!  It has needed it for about a month.  Then I have class, hopefully another few miles of a workout, and starting to study for next week's big test in my Parasitology class.  

*QOTD 10/12/11: On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?  *

The Around the World Segway tour at EPCOT!    On our last trip in 2010, we did the free, mini Segway lesson in Innoventions, and DH was immediately hooked on the idea of doing this tour the next time we're able to get there.


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.  

Yesterday was such a crazy day but it all worked out.  I have a letter of recomendation to do this moring for a student who is not the best in the class.  She is not bad but just not as memorable as other people.  those are the hardest letters to write.  

to Deb and her family.  DH's sister and her son have some problems and it is amazing the things that can or can not be done to help people with depression. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers. 

For those thinking of doing a segway tour in Epcot.  When my neice turned 16 both families did the tour.  Dh backed out after the initial work out inside.  The rest of us had a blast.  If I get a chance this weekend I will post some pictures of us. 

Have to go 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

BAD TIGGER! I've been slacking off the past week! I think I'm starting to get refocused! Feeling a bit stronger today than yesterday. Just trying to plug on through.

Things have turned around with my parents. They understand that we can't get together for their anniversary. Mom has had some withdrawals from medication that I thing has affected a lot of things lately! She actually said she does not remember my brother or me being there this summer. She also didn't realize how badly she had treated my sister and some of the doctors and nurses. She was really out of control! It's upsetting her to hear all this but we keep reminding her that it was not under her control and that she is getting better! She went to a stem cell doctor yesterday but that is not for her. She has been through enough and the doctor agreed that she probably doesn't need that! 

But my parents are now planning on coming up for Christmas and despite all of our better judgements she is going to drive but hopefully will take more breaks and take three days to drive up instead of two. They have some friends that they are going to stop and see on the way up and on the way back.

I've got a TON of things to do before I leave on Monday. I still need to make Brian's schedule for the week, pack, shop for food for them, etc. Izzie was home with the Big D yesterday. She was fine after that one time but I didn't want to take any chances. I ended up rearranging and cleaning her room.

Gotta go get out her clothes, make her lunch and finish getting myself ready for today. I have two clients coming in and I also need to run to the bookstore to get a new series that I want to read called The Familiars. I need to pick Ash up at 2:30. She has been doing better with practicing her flute.

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Lots of losers needing some  this week.  Sending good thoughts to all of you!

*Tim,* I'm so sorry for your loss.  

*Deb,* what a frustrating time for your family and Nick.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/12/11
> 
> My brain is a sieve today because my parents big Fall party is this weekend and we are expecting 500-600 people. I have 10 - 15 gallons of chili I should be working on right now.
> I've been struggling to come up with a QOTD today, so I'm going easy and asking a Disney Question.
> 
> On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?



Run the Tinker Bell Half Marathon at Disneyland!  



cobbler said:


> Can I join? I'm really looking for a place where I need to feel accountable. I have really let myself go and I haven't worn shorts in 3 years. I'm pretty much sick of it in the summer yet I don't know why I haven't hit rock bottom enough yet to actually get up and do anything about it.
> 
> I think part of it is I don't have somewhere to check in and feel accountable (although being accountable to myself should be enough   )
> 
> I've done a couple of half marathons, I'm not too terribly out of shape but at this rate it won't be long before I am. I have to get working out consistently - getting off my butt and get moving instead of just sitting around - and eating right (that's been a huge issue).
> 
> So if it's ok I'd like to check-in - even if it's for myself and it at least makes me feel like someone will get on my case if I start slacking
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> PS - I would like to be a Loser Please



 cobbler!  There is lots of great info about the challenge in the first few posts, if you haven't checked that out already!

*Gretchen,* loved your pictures!  

Busy week with school stuff for DS and MIL coming to visit this week-end.  Have a great week-end all!


----------



## elanorasmom

Back to the gym today! I haven't had time to get there and it has been a terrible cycle. When I go to the gym, I don't want to eat bad things because I feel great and healthy. When I don't go, I feel like a slug and then eat things that make me look like one! 

Deb - I really feel for you and what your family is going through with Nick. You are right, the health care system is completely broken. Politicians make a lot of noise about cutting spending but in the end, the stuff that needs to get cut never does and they just cut services to families who need it. They bank on families having so much going on that they cannot become advocates for themselves and a voice for others.

I worked for Congress and as a lobbyist for 10 years - and now I'm happier as a dog trainer!

QOTD 10/12/11
On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?

We are still figuring out our next adventure. I was hoping to run the Princess but I've just been so unmotivated and have so much other stuff going on. 

Jennifer


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Aulani and Disneyland!!!  We've been to DW tons of times, but never DL.  We're very excited.
> 
> 
> It will be here before you know it!  DL has a neat feeling about it.... knowing that Walt actually walked there and worked there makes it kind of special I think.  Be sure to take a moment in the evening to see the light in the firehouse window and think of Walt.
> 
> We did a segway tour at FW several years ago.  It was a lot of fun.  We've also done horseback riding, parasailing, fireworks cruise, Hoo Dee Doo, Family Magic Tour at MK, Chris did the NASCAR Ride Along.  We try to schedule something unique each trip.  Oh yeah, the boys did the pirate cruise when Nick and Hunter were little
> 
> Wow.... so many neat things!  I am FAR too  cheap for my own good.  Every time we plan a trip I start dreaming about the "extras".... and then I price them and say NO WAY! But I'm SO GLAD I didn't say that about our day at Discovery Cove!  And I'm sure that you don't regret any of the special stuff you've done either!
> 
> We're planning on Staying at Aulani for 4 nights at the end of July.  We have the points, but have to wait until our 7 month window to book.  We can't wait.  We're also doing a 7 night NCL Island tour which should be awesome as well.  We'd love tips on the best things to do on Oahu.  We will have the 4 Aulani nights, 2 nights and Waikiki per cruise and another night or 2 post cruise.



For now I will just live vicariously through you!!



my3princes said:


> I think that I mentioned that we had an intake appointment with HCRS for Nick yesterday.  It was certainly not what I expected.  She told us that since we are not on Medicaid that limits us, we are not a dysfunctional family in need of in home services and Nick doesn't have behavioral issues so that limits us even more.  Then she tells us that they are current looking for therapists in our area, but really have none to speak of at the moment.  She suggested that we wait list is to get into the program at the Medical Center which I already knew is an 8 - 10 week wait.   I told her that we were hoping to have him seen by the new HCRS counselor that is just starting at the High School.  She said that would be our quickest option and if she picks him up it can open other services for us   So we left there feeling like we had accomplished nothing and wondering why she even had us come.  On the trip home I called the medical center as their intake hadn't contacted us.  After 4 calls I finally got a person, she proceeded to tell me that they are just returning calls from June and July and that we would need a referral.  I told her one had been made last Thursday.  She proceeded to put me on hold for 15 minutes (no joke)  when she finally came back she asked for his name and proceeded to tell me that no referral was made and that she couldn't do ANYTHING without a referral.    Next call was to the Pediatrician from Thursday.  Secretary actually got him on the line for me.  He assured me that he had spoken to the doctor on call so wasn't sure why they hadn't called me back.  He then did a little research and realized that he didn't put in an "official" referral.  He proceeded to do that.  By then it was 5 PM and the other office was closed.  That was stressful to say the least.  My night ended with a huge blow up with Nick just as I was headed to bed.  He had an assignment that was due on Monday that he still hadn't finished and he was pretty adamant that he didn't give a shh..it.  My normal parenting philosophy was out the door as I'm afraid to push him over the edge.  I'm not sure which one of us was more frustrated.  I cried, and really didn't sleep.
> 
> Went to work this morning feeling sick to my stomach.  Chris called to say that Nick seemed fine this morning.  Chris had however just received a call from my SIL and a 17 year old from a neighboring town (whom we didn't know) had committed suicide last night.  Details emerged throughout the day that she was being bullied at school and hung herself.  Obviously I didn't take that well and neither did Chris or the rest of my family.  I just keep thinking that could be us.  I swear I was a zombie all day.  At around 3 PM I got a call from the new school therapist and she thinks that she will be able to pick Nick up as a patient and we will meet her at school on Monday.  That is a huge weight lifted off my shoulders.  Please pray that she can follow him and that he is able to work through whatever issues he has.
> 
> On a side note the Medical Center still has not called back
> 
> I never realized the extent that our medical system is broken until yesterday.  A parent shouldn't have to lie to doctors or have their child involuntarily committed just to get them help.  Medical care shouldn't be more available to those that have jobs and can pay.  How many teens need to lose their lives before someone catches on.



You are SO RIGHT.  Our medical system is very broken.  This isn't a hangnail or a splinter.... this CANNOT wait!  Nick needs help asap and I think you will really need to stay right on top of this to get him that help.  How sad it is that because you don't have Medicare and your NOT dysfunctional, the help he needs is being delayed!  That is SO STUPID! It really aggravates me when I hear stories like this.  I certainly wish I could do something, anything to help.  I will definitely keep up the prayers.  



JacksLilWench said:


> WATER PARKS!!  It kills me to be such a water park/warm weather person, and no one in my family is.  I think I might be adopted   So next time I go, I will take a day and go to one or the other of the water parks, so help me!  Plus, by the time I go to WDW again, I'll be all Skinny Minnie!   I'm not sure when the next time will be, but hopefully soon.
> 
> Ahhh!!!  I start coaching on Friday!  I'm a little nervous, as I'm having a little hiccup in my QOTD formulating, but I'm really excited!  Whoo!
> 
> BTW, *Gretchen*, your pictures are KILLING ME.  They are so good!!  And you have lost a LOT since your last trip before this- I can tell a big difference from the PP pictures you posted.  You look so amazing!



We are BAD parents.... we've never taken our kids to the waterparks at Disney!  Our first two trips were in January and we held a day out as a possible waterpark day, but it was just too cold.... and then when we went in April we spent a day at Discovery Cove instead.  Sadly, we still have the four tickets with the waterpark options on them!  Maybe someday??

BOth of my kids would LOVE to take the surfing lessons they used to offer at Typhoon Lagoon.  



akhaloha said:


> Turbo Fire is a cardio program. It's made up of a set of really fun cardio DVDs. Once you get the moves down (I highly recommend learning the moves with the first DVD) it is a great way to work out.  The music is amazing and makes the time pass quickly!
> You can check it out at www.beachbody.com/TurboFire - and you can also find it on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like fun.... I'll definitely look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> cobbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join? I'm really looking for a place where I need to feel accountable. I have really let myself go and I haven't worn shorts in 3 years. I'm pretty much sick of it in the summer yet I don't know why I haven't hit rock bottom enough yet to actually get up and do anything about it.
> 
> I think part of it is I don't have somewhere to check in and feel accountable (although being accountable to myself should be enough   )
> 
> I've done a couple of half marathons, I'm not too terribly out of shape but at this rate it won't be long before I am. I have to get working out consistently - getting off my butt and get moving instead of just sitting around - and eating right (that's been a huge issue).
> 
> So if it's ok I'd like to check-in - even if it's for myself and it at least makes me feel like someone will get on my case if I start slacking
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> PS - I would like to be a Loser Please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!  Glad you found our happy (well, mostly happy) group!  We have several runners on here, so you should feel right a home!
> 
> 
> 
> bellebookworm9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, my best friend was just looking at the pictures and she was commenting all the food. She said my portion control ability is "ridiculous". It's a work in progress. And thanks! I can tell my face is much thinner-I never thought my face was that chubby to begin with, but I can absolutely see a difference!
> 
> I agree.... definitely lost some plumpness in your cheeks.... we can see your cheekbones!
> 
> *Deb*, I'm intently following your troubles with Nick. I was diagnosed with ADHD in third grade and was on meds for a long time. I can keep it under control now, just need meds to help me sleep. It was a long and difficult road for my Mom-I remember my third grade teacher accusing her of inconsistent parenting as the reason for my lack of listening, since I never really displayed outward signs of it in school. I was also diagnosed with depression several years ago and still take medicine for that. I was never suicidal, just sad and lonely. I don't have a lot of friends either, though that improved a bit when I got to college. I have faith that everything will be alright for your family.
> 
> I'm sure it is helpful to Deb to hear other stories from folks who have been through similar situations.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> *AUDisneydad*, my mom has a similar story. She had pre-eclampsia and her doctor ignored it. As it turned out, he had a bunch of malpractice suits against him and wasn't allowed to deliver anyway. My brother was still born as a result, but the delivery team worked for 20 minutes to revive him to prevent another lawsuit. They were successful, but he had brain damage and as a result is mentally retarded and on the autism spectrum, and has many other disabilities too. He did not talk until he was 5, and even now at the age of nearly 17, his mental abilities are estimated to be that of a 7 year old. *As I get older, I realize that although my mom did not have to grieve the complete loss of a child, she did have to grieve the loss of the child she was expecting. *
> 
> How very mature and insightful of you to realize this.
> 
> 
> As frustrating as he is at times, and as difficult as he can make our lives, I still love him very much. He is the reason I have had a lot of the experiences that I have, such as working at the school for disabled children over the summer.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss and inspired by the steps you are taking to move toward a healthier you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know _how_ to play racquetball, but I'm pretty terrible, so what I usually do (sometimes alone, sometimes with DH) is play "Keep The Ball Moving".    Doesn't matter if you didn't hit the front wall, doesn't matter if it's bounced 2 or 3 times before you could get there, just keep it moving.
> 
> 
> THat sounds about right for what I would do too!  But it sounds like fun!
> 
> Ancestry really is addictive, isn't it?  I've been able to find out more of our family history in just a couple of years, than my grandmother did over the course of two decades.
> 
> I think I come by my love of scrapbooking and geneology through my father's side of the family.  My great-grandmother and her father before her actually kept some family records in a few scrapbooks and such.  The information has been helpful in my research, although, like you said, it probably took them hours and days to find out what I can in a few minutes with the internet!
> 
> 
> 
> So today was a good day for me exercise-wise.  I dusted off a Leslie Sansone DVD and did 3 miles with that.  That was much more of a workout than yesterday's 3-mile roundtrip walk to school, let me tell you!  She really gets different muscles working!  Then DH came home and actually suggested on his own that we take the dog for a walk!    So that was another quick mile.
> 
> I'll be dusting off the WATP videos soon.  I do them often in the winter, early morning before the family arises because it is quieter than the TM.  I often do them wearing a weighted belt, ankle weights, and using hand weights.  It really increases the workout.
> 
> Tomorrow I am finally getting my hair cut!  It has needed it for about a month.  Then I have class, hopefully another few miles of a workout, and starting to study for next week's big test in my Parasitology class.
> 
> What is your major?  Pathology??
> 
> *QOTD 10/12/11: On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?  *
> 
> The Around the World Segway tour at EPCOT!    On our last trip in 2010, we did the free, mini Segway lesson in Innoventions, and DH was immediately hooked on the idea of doing this tour the next time we're able to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that they had free mini-Segway lessons!  DS would have been ALL OVER that last year!
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> Yesterday was such a crazy day but it all worked out.  I have a letter of recomendation to do this moring for a student who is not the best in the class.  She is not bad but just not as memorable as other people.  those are the hardest letters to write.
> 
> to Deb and her family.  DH's sister and her son have some problems and it is amazing the things that can or can not be done to help people with depression. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> For those thinking of doing a segway tour in Epcot.  When my neice turned 16 both families did the tour.  Dh backed out after the initial work out inside.  The rest of us had a blast.  If I get a chance this weekend I will post some pictures of us.
> 
> Have to go
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to see pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAD TIGGER! I've been slacking off the past week! I think I'm starting to get refocused! Feeling a bit stronger today than yesterday. Just trying to plug on through.
> 
> Things have turned around with my parents. They understand that we can't get together for their anniversary. Mom has had some withdrawals from medication that I thing has affected a lot of things lately! She actually said she does not remember my brother or me being there this summer. She also didn't realize how badly she had treated my sister and some of the doctors and nurses. She was really out of control! It's upsetting her to hear all this but we keep reminding her that it was not under her control and that she is getting better! She went to a stem cell doctor yesterday but that is not for her. She has been through enough and the doctor agreed that she probably doesn't need that!
> 
> But my parents are now planning on coming up for Christmas and despite all of our better judgements she is going to drive but hopefully will take more breaks and take three days to drive up instead of two. They have some friends that they are going to stop and see on the way up and on the way back.
> 
> I've got a TON of things to do before I leave on Monday. I still need to make Brian's schedule for the week, pack, shop for food for them, etc. Izzie was home with the Big D yesterday. She was fine after that one time but I didn't want to take any chances. I ended up rearranging and cleaning her room.
> 
> Gotta go get out her clothes, make her lunch and finish getting myself ready for today. I have two clients coming in and I also need to run to the bookstore to get a new series that I want to read called The Familiars. I need to pick Ash up at 2:30. She has been doing better with practicing her flute.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad things are improving with your Mom.  Isn't is crazy how medications can affect people??
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Lots of losers needing some  this week.  Sending good thoughts to all of you!
> 
> 
> Busy week with school stuff for DS and MIL coming to visit this week-end.  Have a great week-end all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping buy for a quick chat!  Enjoy your busy week!!
> 
> 
> 
> elanorasmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the gym today! I haven't had time to get there and it has been a terrible cycle. When I go to the gym, I don't want to eat bad things because I feel great and healthy. When I don't go, I feel like a slug and then eat things that make me look like one!
> 
> I totally hear you on this!  I really HATE exercise, but it definitely has a psychological affect on me when I DON'T exercise!!  I feel so much better about myself, about my choices, about my body image, about my self-esteem when I am doing regular exercise.
> 
> QOTD 10/12/11
> On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?
> 
> We are still figuring out our next adventure. I was hoping to run the Princess but I've just been so unmotivated and have so much other stuff going on.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure when the deadline for the Princess is.... maybe you could give it a few more weeks before deciding??
> 
> **************
> Happy Rainy Thursday friends!  I'm on a bit later than usual because I told myself no computer time until I had done at least half of my treadmill time!  So I hit the TM for 20 minutes before breakfast, made my breakfast to eat while checking emails, and now I'm here with you!
> 
> Beds are made (before I even brushed my teeth! ), one load into the dryer, white load into the washer, load on my bed to folded.  Dishwasher loaded up with morning dishes, counters wiped, kitchen floor swept.  I need to email robotics parents about an extra meeting tomorrow and email NPR about donating a car.  Then I will call another ortho for a second opinion/second price for DS (DH thinks we paid too much for DD's braces).  And then probably postpone the appointments DS currently has to get started on his orthodontics next week.
> 
> After those things I will spend 15 minutes on Ancestry (yes, I will set a timer so I don't get carried away!), hit the TM for another 20-25 minutes, fold the clean laundry, and maybe spend a few minutes at the scrapbook table before showering and moving along with my day!  I have to pick up DD at 3pm and DS at 3:10 and then race to make a 3:45 chiropractic appointment for DD.  Then I will probably take her straight to swim a bit early.  We may stop for sandwiches somewhere in there unless I pack some dinner to bring along.  And I may hit Target for a few essentials, since it is just down the road from the chiropractor.
> 
> Tomorrow will be groceries and a trip to Concord to order our team t-shirts for robotics.  We got our schedule and we got into the competition that we wanted to on November 12, so we are just a month away and there is SO MUCH to still do!
> 
> Kitty is sitting here wanting some attention, so I'm gonna go!  I'll try to pop on again at lunch time...................P
Click to expand...


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QOTD: Thursday 10/13/11

Well weve made it through another week. I have loved being your coach this week, I hope some of my questions werent to heavy but I do hope they were thought provoking. 
So todays question of the day may be recycled but I think reflection is important to stay focused and make improvements. 
QOTD  What is something positive youve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Thursday 10/13/11
> 
> Well we’ve made it through another week. I have loved being your coach this week, I hope some of my questions weren’t to heavy but I do hope they were thought provoking.
> 
> And we loved having you!!  BTW, any word on that possible move to Germany??
> So today’s question of the day may be recycled but I think reflection is important to stay focused and make improvements.
> QOTD – What is something positive you’ve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?



Positive this week????  I enjoyed some one-on-one time with DS, got a bit of "fun" exercise in the process (climbing up and down all of those battleships was hard work!), got right back on my normal, healthy eating plan upon returning home, and I hit the TM today, despite trying to find an excuse not to!

I'd like to work on getting back to DAILY exercise instead of this every-other-day pattern I've fallen into lately.   It would help to find something I enjoyed doing.

***********

Well friends.... I've gotten nearly everything I needed to get done, done.  I contacted NPR about donating the car (printed the paperwork, found the title... just need to sign it and mail it).  Emailed robotics parents about meeting tomorrow.  Two loads of laundry moved along.... just need to keep up with the folding.  Finished 45 minutes on the TM total.  

I did spend a few extra minutes on Ancestry  more than planned, but I was on a good lead!  I love playing "detective!"

DS's coach cancelled soccer practice tonight, due to rain, so I get another bonus hour or so at home!  I will use some of my bonus time to vacuume and fold laundry, but I might still have a few minutes for fun at my scrapping table.

Not sure what is for lunch today.  The fridge is really bare of fruits and veggies and will be like that until tomorrow. I have a few apples and a handful of grapes, a handful of baby carrots and two onions!  I'm going to do a freezer search and see if I can come up with a bag of frozen something for a lunch veggie.  Otherwise I will just finish up the carrots with some hummus.  Lunch will end up being a hodge-podge to use up leftovers and accomodate my limited selection.... oh well.

I need to leave here promptly at 2:40 pm and I'm not showered yet, so I need to get moving if I want any scrapping time!  TTYL....................P


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dashing in while I have a few mins.  I have 2 soups cooking right now-- a creamy (low fat, no carb) broccoli soup on the stove for lunch and a Beef and Barley Stew/Soup (Stoup as Rachel Ray would call it) for dinner.  I love soups that I can use up bits and pieces of leftovers!

Been walking next to the wagon this week-- not on it, but not so far behind it that I couldn't see it!   Haven't been able to keep up here because I am really trying to spend less time on the computer and more time actually doing things around the house that need to be done.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Pamela*,  no word yet. Still waiting on contracts and billets. But DH has just about reached his limit with the current job so I know change is coming. 
I was kind of hoping for the Boulder job because DS15 is looking at Johnson and Wales and they have a school in Denver that has everything he wants. 
Not sure where the next phase will take us. We shall see. 
I will definitely keep you posted though.


----------



## jillbur

QOTD  What is something positive youve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?

My postive for this week was that I went to the gym (haven't been in 2 years) to workout while my school had off but my boys had school. It felt so good to go back and I am trying to work my favorite circuit training class into my schedule again!

I would like to work on my stress eating! I was so frustrated at work today when my internet wouldn't work so I couldn't work on school stuff (mainly 2 IEPs)...so I ate a giant cookie! I need to find some new healthy snacks. I am getting bored with the same things so I pick up something chocolatey instead. Healthy snack ideas anyone?


My last busy Thursday for awhile, yay! A class I am taking ends tonight which will free up so much time for myself and family. Thursday may be my new gym day until I can go more often and get a monthly membership. For now, I am going to pay by the day. It's cheaper when I can only go once a week for about the next 3-4 weeks. But at least I'm back! I know this circuit class will kick my butt and it melts lbs off faster than me just doing free weights at home. Let the melting begin!

I am having such a hard time getting out of bed in the morning. I am sleeping a solid 8 hours, but when my alarm goes off at 6, it's still so dark out! Darn these shorter days! 

 to anyone who needs it! Stay positive and everything will work out!

Jill


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks, *Buffy,* for being our coach this week!    Have fun at your parents big blow out party! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Thursday 10/13/11
> 
> Well weve made it through another week. I have loved being your coach this week, I hope some of my questions werent to heavy but I do hope they were thought provoking.
> So todays question of the day may be recycled but I think reflection is important to stay focused and make improvements.
> QOTD  What is something positive youve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?



I've done a good job tracking my food this week.  Even if it doesn't give me a loss on the scale I can tell by my clothes and jewelry that something good is happening.    I can do a better job with my exercise consistency -- sticking to my schedule. 

*pjlla,* your larder sounds the same as mine.  Makes it easy to stay OP because as DS says "there is nothing to eat!" 

Do they tell you what tasks you have to do for the robotics competition or do you just have to show up ready to do what they ask? 

*LTS,* soups sound yummy!  

*Buffy,* DH went to college in Boulder and lived there for many years.  It's definitely a different place.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon everyone!

I've decided I'm not picking up the treadmill routine until next week. Right now I need to focus getting back on a normal sleep schedule. I need to quit setting so many goals for myself and only stick to one at a time. I accomplish things a lot better when I do it that way instead of bombarding myself. 

I went to bed at 2am and didn't get up til 230 this afternoon. Granted, I still slept most of the day away but it was a lot better then the last few days where I've woke up after 5pm. OYE... My plan is to eat some dinner around six, take a shower, and take my sleep med around 10. I'm hoping a few nights of doing this and it will get me back on track. The stress is what is causing this and I need to get it under control the best I can. Yes, I'm a night owl and will typically stay up til 1 or 2am, but all night, that's not going to cut it.

Alan is at the Nissan dealership getting the car's oil changed. He's going to swing by Publix and pick up a few things before he heads home. We're having steak and potatoes for dinner. I'm hoping to have a small salad on the side. 

Well, I'm off to get the kitchen picked up, the dining room table cleared off, and get some vacuuming done..

BBL


----------



## JacksLilWench

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Thursday 10/13/11
> 
> Well weve made it through another week. I have loved being your coach this week, I hope some of my questions werent to heavy but I do hope they were thought provoking.
> So todays question of the day may be recycled but I think reflection is important to stay focused and make improvements.
> QOTD  What is something positive youve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?



My positive for the week was bringing my lunch the few days I worked a full day.  But I do need to work on still eating healthy when I come home early!  That will be my goal for next week.  My coaching week starts tomorrow- I bet that will be the push that sends me over that edge!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello, my name is Shawn and I'm a STRESS EATER      Life is crazy for us right now!

In the blink of an eye, I am up 4 pounds  However, I have managed to get 2 off and working on the other two.  Why do I do this to myself

I've only read the last page so far.  I need to go back and catch up to last Saturday

I am most proud this week that I started another 6 weeks of sessions with a trainer at the Y.  He meets with you for 20 mins once a week, designs a workout for you based on your goals and available time and then checks in with you every week for 6 weeks.  

Hoping to find time to get to the Y tonight but we are going to look at a house at 6:00


----------



## buzz5985

cobbler said:


> Can I join? I'm really looking for a place where I need to feel accountable. I have really let myself go and I haven't worn shorts in 3 years. I'm pretty much sick of it in the summer yet I don't know why I haven't hit rock bottom enough yet to actually get up and do anything about it.
> 
> I think part of it is I don't have somewhere to check in and feel accountable (although being accountable to myself should be enough   )
> 
> I've done a couple of half marathons, I'm not too terribly out of shape but at this rate it won't be long before I am. I have to get working out consistently - getting off my butt and get moving instead of just sitting around - and eating right (that's been a huge issue).
> 
> So if it's ok I'd like to check-in - even if it's for myself and it at least makes me feel like someone will get on my case if I start slacking
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> PS - I would like to be a Loser Please



Welcome!!!  I added your name to the front page of "losers".   If you read over the first page of the thread you will find information on the Healthy Habits challenge and the Whittle Inches Now challenge.  There is also a Clean up the Clutter challenge to help organize your life while you are on your journey.    PM your starting weight to dvccruiser76.

Janis


----------



## liesel

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela*,  no word yet. Still waiting on contracts and billets. But DH has just about reached his limit with the current job so I know change is coming.
> I was kind of hoping for the Boulder job because DS15 is looking at Johnson and Wales and they have a school in Denver that has everything he wants.
> Not sure where the next phase will take us. We shall see.
> I will definitely keep you posted though.




That would be fantastic if you came to Boulder!  Its a fun college town and most of my favorite Colorado restaurants are there.  I went to culinary school at the Art Institute, J&W was opening just as I was finishing school.  I actually worked at some of their launch parties through the catering company I was working for at the time.  Just remember my previous post on Saturday about the snow.  Colorado has long winters with a short spring and fall.  Boulder gets more weather than Denver, being closer to the foothills (but rarely tornadoes!).  Good luck with whatever happens.

*Shawn* Welcome back!  I'm sure those last 2 pounds will come off quickly.  With TOM and not eating quite as good as I normally do, I'm really hoping just to squeak out a maintain this week.

*Gretchen* Welcome back from WDW!  I'll be sure to check out your pictures.

*Pamela* I'm glad you got away for the weekend with DS.  You sound busy, good luck managing your schedule!

*LTS* Enjoy the soup fest!  I've got the crock pot going today, with parent teacher conferences this evening.

*Hi Lisa!* So DH went to Boulder.  Is he a big CU football fan?  My grandfather also graduated from there, along with several cousins.  No one is very happy with their football program right now.

*DisneyWedding2010*  Here's hoping your stress level goes down as you get settled into your new home.

I hope everyone is doing well, I've just been following along this week, but I have to say I've read some pretty inspiring things from this group.  You should all be so proud of what you've accomplished!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela*,  no word yet. Still waiting on contracts and billets. But DH has just about reached his limit with the current job so I know change is coming.
> I was kind of hoping for the Boulder job because DS15 is looking at Johnson and Wales and they have a school in Denver that has everything he wants.
> Not sure where the next phase will take us. We shall see.
> I will definitely keep you posted though.



Lots of exciting possibilities out there for you!!  Can't wait to hear what comes!



jillbur said:


> QOTD  What is something positive youve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?
> 
> My postive for this week was that I went to the gym (haven't been in 2 years) to workout while my school had off but my boys had school. It felt so good to go back and I am trying to work my favorite circuit training class into my schedule again!
> 
> I would like to work on my stress eating! I was so frustrated at work today when my internet wouldn't work so I couldn't work on school stuff (mainly 2 IEPs)...so I ate a giant cookie! I need to find some new healthy snacks. I am getting bored with the same things so I pick up something chocolatey instead. Healthy snack ideas anyone?
> 
> 
> My last busy Thursday for awhile, yay! A class I am taking ends tonight which will free up so much time for myself and family. Thursday may be my new gym day until I can go more often and get a monthly membership. For now, I am going to pay by the day. It's cheaper when I can only go once a week for about the next 3-4 weeks. But at least I'm back! I know this circuit class will kick my butt and it melts lbs off faster than me just doing free weights at home. Let the melting begin!
> 
> I am having such a hard time getting out of bed in the morning. I am sleeping a solid 8 hours, but when my alarm goes off at 6, it's still so dark out! Darn these shorter days!
> 
> to anyone who needs it! Stay positive and everything will work out!
> 
> Jill



GREAT job getting back to the gym!  I imagine it was tough, but you did it!



lisah0711 said:


> *pjlla,* your larder sounds the same as mine.  Makes it easy to stay OP because as DS says "there is nothing to eat!"
> 
> Yup.... lunch ended up being a sauteed onion to which I added a handful of sundried tomatoes and the remainder of some brown rice and beans that I fed the kids earlier in the week.  It was actually pretty tasty, but not enough veggies, so I snacked on the remaining baby carrots.
> 
> I made an "emergency" pit stop at the small grocery I pass on the way to the Y to pick up some frozen veggies for dinner (their produce selection is usually just so-so), a few eggs for tomorrow, and bananas for DS (that and apple sauce are the only fruits he will willingly eat).  Had some frozen cauliflower and a grilled chicken breast for dinner.  Not exciting, but filling at least.  Hopefully tomorrow will find me some time to hit the real store!
> 
> Do they tell you what tasks you have to do for the robotics competition or do you just have to show up ready to do what they ask?
> 
> 
> Well..... we buy the mat and set-up every year (it's new every competition season) and we get instructions about the "missions".  It is up to us to build our robot and attachments and do the programming to accomplish as many missions as possible within the time limit (3 min.).  So we go into the competition knowing what we are to do and of course, praying that everything goes as smoothly there as it did during practice!





Disneywedding2010 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> I've decided I'm not picking up the treadmill routine until next week. Right now I need to focus getting back on a normal sleep schedule. I need to quit setting so many goals for myself and only stick to one at a time. I accomplish things a lot better when I do it that way instead of bombarding myself.
> 
> I went to bed at 2am and didn't get up til 230 this afternoon. Granted, I still slept most of the day away but it was a lot better then the last few days where I've woke up after 5pm. OYE... My plan is to eat some dinner around six, take a shower, and take my sleep med around 10. I'm hoping a few nights of doing this and it will get me back on track. The stress is what is causing this and I need to get it under control the best I can. Yes, I'm a night owl and will typically stay up til 1 or 2am, but all night, that's not going to cut it.
> 
> Alan is at the Nissan dealership getting the car's oil changed. He's going to swing by Publix and pick up a few things before he heads home. We're having steak and potatoes for dinner. I'm hoping to have a small salad on the side.
> 
> Well, I'm off to get the kitchen picked up, the dining room table cleared off, and get some vacuuming done..
> 
> BBL



Hopefully you can get your body clock reset quickly!  I have never really had much trouble with sleeping, but I got into a bad habit in college of staying up too late and then having trouble making early classes.  I decided that the solution was to stay up all night, so I stayed up a full night, showered, dressed nicely, was nice and early for class.... and then promptly fell asleep when the professor showed a short video!!!  Guess that plan wasn't so fool proof!!



SettinSail said:


> Hello, my name is Shawn and I'm a STRESS EATER      Life is crazy for us right now!
> 
> In the blink of an eye, I am up 4 pounds  However, I have managed to get 2 off and working on the other two.  Why do I do this to myself
> 
> I've only read the last page so far.  I need to go back and catch up to last Saturday
> 
> I am most proud this week that I started another 6 weeks of sessions with a trainer at the Y.  He meets with you for 20 mins once a week, designs a workout for you based on your goals and available time and then checks in with you every week for 6 weeks.
> 
> Hoping to find time to get to the Y tonight but we are going to look at a house at 6:00



I like the sound of that trainer!  Not there with you all the time, but you have definite accountability to them!

*******

Evening all!  DD went straight to the Y after the chiropractic appointment and then I came straight home.  And she is getting a ride back to town tonight from a friend, so I only need to go 10 miles round trip to pick her up, rather than the nearly 40 that is round trip to the Y.  So I am enjoying some bonus time here!  I actually updated my FB page for the first time in about 5 or 6 weeks!  And I added some pictures from my Mother/Son weekend for the family to see.  

Well.... as much as I love you all, I don't really want to use up all of my bonus time on here!  Got laundry calling my name!  Talk with you all tomorrow...........P


----------



## Rose&Mike

If anyone gets a chance, ABC World News tonight had a segment on losing weight and keeping it off. I looked for a link but there didn't appear to be one up yet, but you can watch the whole episode. I believe it was towards the end.

Anyhow--to most of you none of what they said will come as a big surprise:
track your food
change your attitude--from diet to lifestyle change
and weigh yourself regularly

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, it’s been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each week’s daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 “Habits” to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like “Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week.” The “Habits” will be things that are essential for good “Health.” One might be “Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day.” I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits “week” is the same as for weigh-ins. A new “week” begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each “Habit” and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more “Habits.” It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the “hat” for a chance at the weekly prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 6: The Parent Trap

Outside of animated Disney movies, these have to be my favorite movies. There are so many wonderful parts of both versions. It continues to fascinate me that Disney had advanced enough technology for 1 person to play two roles in the same scene so many years ago! They were both great comedies, arguably a chick flick, and could be considered "wholesome." Haley Mills and Lindsay Lohan have gifts in their respective The Parent Trap that are admirable. I can only imagine the patience that must have been required to play two roles as one person. They are not shy about telling a joke either. I haven't seen the original one in a while, but the "newer" version even has parts about healthy eating in it. There's nothing better than scrumptious camp food to give you a new perspective. 

This week, we are taking a trip to summer camp.  This is a "Back to Basic-"type week, so first, I suggest we pack.

*Welcome  to Camp WISH!* 
 A-t-en-shun Campers! All campers must be equipped with the following supplies:
1.) Sneakers and Exercise clothing
3.) At Least 1 Water Bottle (the more it holds, the better)
4.) Journal and Pen
5.) A Flashlight 

 A-t-en-shun Campers! The theme for this week's session is Healthy Habits!  For All 7 Days:

Left, left, left, right, left. *1. Your “Habit” is to exercise for at least 15 minutes.* No camp experience is complete without a hike. Inside, outside, 15 minutes of activity is a huge help!  I don't know too many people who exercise without water accessible. *2. This week, your “Habit” is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*

Camp food tends to leave a lasting memory.  I don't remember mine having a lot of fiber, but it had something in it.  One of the best ways to remember something is to write it. So, this week *3. Journal everything you eat with calories. Write down one nutritional aspect of it*. (Calories, protein, carbs, fat, points, etc. Camp food is not exactly low-sodium. It might be interesting to track your sodium for the week.) 

Somehow we've been saying "Laughter is the best medicine" for years now. *4. Each day, spend some time laughing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!

Mini-Challenges:

1. This is Camp WISH, not Survivor, but strength is important. *Do at least 1 strength training session this week in addition to your 7 workouts.*

2. Some camps are inside, but camps in the two The Parent Trap movies were outside. *Do one activity involving nature this week.*.

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> That's not being a chicken.... that's being SAFE!!  Wish I could get into the Wii Fit.  I bought it when it first came out, but got bored quickly.
> 
> I got bored with Wii Fit, got Wii Fit Plus which has a few more exercises.  It works well for me, on account of my needing to stay low-impact and preferring to stay at home instead of in a gym.  I do have some dancing and Zumba that I picked up as well, and once I get my stamina up I'll start switching around.  I can also plug my phone into speakers and free dance around my living room - but only when alone !
> 
> 
> I found an interesting lead on Ancestry last night and I pursued it as long as I could before the heat of the laptop and my hotflashes got the better of me and I had to quit!  I'm hoping to make a few minutes today to get back to it, but it is one of those things that really sucks up time!  You tell yourself you will just do it for 10 minutes and an hour later you finally look at the clock!



I LOVE Ancestry.  I don't do it as often as I like, which is terrible considering the price I am paying for it, but I have found some really great stuff.  It is so easy to get sucked in, I start looking around and lose track of time!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/12/11
> On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?



Disney during spring break !  And does Universal count? We are actually staying onsite at Universal and coming to Disney for a couple of days.
So glad I bought the ten-day tickets for our last 5 day trip - it almost feels like we are going for free!



my3princes said:


> I think that I mentioned that we had an intake appointment with HCRS for Nick yesterday.  It was certainly not what I expected.  She told us that since we are not on Medicaid that limits us, we are not a dysfunctional family in need of in home services and Nick doesn't have behavioral issues so that limits us even more.  Then she tells us that they are current looking for therapists in our area, but really have none to speak of at the moment.  She suggested that we wait list is to get into the program at the Medical Center which I already knew is an 8 - 10 week wait.   I told her that we were hoping to have him seen by the new HCRS counselor that is just starting at the High School.  She said that would be our quickest option and if she picks him up it can open other services for us   So we left there feeling like we had accomplished nothing and wondering why she even had us come.  On the trip home I called the medical center as their intake hadn't contacted us.  After 4 calls I finally got a person, she proceeded to tell me that they are just returning calls from June and July and that we would need a referral.  I told her one had been made last Thursday.  She proceeded to put me on hold for 15 minutes (no joke)  when she finally came back she asked for his name and proceeded to tell me that no referral was made and that she couldn't do ANYTHING without a referral.    Next call was to the Pediatrician from Thursday.  Secretary actually got him on the line for me.  He assured me that he had spoken to the doctor on call so wasn't sure why they hadn't called me back.  He then did a little research and realized that he didn't put in an "official" referral.  He proceeded to do that.  By then it was 5 PM and the other office was closed.  That was stressful to say the least.  My night ended with a huge blow up with Nick just as I was headed to bed.  He had an assignment that was due on Monday that he still hadn't finished and he was pretty adamant that he didn't give a shh..it.  My normal parenting philosophy was out the door as I'm afraid to push him over the edge.  I'm not sure which one of us was more frustrated.  I cried, and really didn't sleep.
> 
> Went to work this morning feeling sick to my stomach.  Chris called to say that Nick seemed fine this morning.  Chris had however just received a call from my SIL and a 17 year old from a neighboring town (whom we didn't know) had committed suicide last night.  Details emerged throughout the day that she was being bullied at school and hung herself.  Obviously I didn't take that well and neither did Chris or the rest of my family.  I just keep thinking that could be us.  I swear I was a zombie all day.  At around 3 PM I got a call from the new school therapist and she thinks that she will be able to pick Nick up as a patient and we will meet her at school on Monday.  That is a huge weight lifted off my shoulders.  Please pray that she can follow him and that he is able to work through whatever issues he has.
> 
> On a side note the Medical Center still has not called back
> 
> I never realized the extent that our medical system is broken until yesterday.  A parent shouldn't have to lie to doctors or have their child involuntarily committed just to get them help.  Medical care shouldn't be more available to those that have jobs and can pay.  How many teens need to lose their lives before someone catches on.



I had the worst year of my life when DS was in 4th grade with the worst teacher ever (not just to him, other parents complained) and trying to adjust his medication and get everything just right.  Thinking of you and keeping you all in my prayers.  Take care.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Thursday 10/13/11
> QOTD  What is something positive youve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?



I finally stopped stalling and started exercising!  Need to work on doing it daily since I skipped yesterday because I had stuff to do.  Was planning to walk to DS's school, but it was pouring and finally decided that what was going on was not that important to go out in that...walking or driving.

Weigh - in tomorrow.  Weight kind of fluctuated up all week, after being really low last week.  Staying on plan, but not showing on the scale.  Hoping for a woosh!

Carol


----------



## cobbler

Thanks for the welcome everyone. 

I am going to weigh and measure tomorrow and then submit those numbers to the appropriate persons. 

My intention was to workout and run today but I was so blasted tired as I didn't sleep well at all last night (finally fell asleep about 3am and was up at 7am) and I was still pretty sore from the run I did on Tuesday.

These are the things I need to stop making excuses for so I'm hoping that coming here will make me accountable. 

Now I'm off to bed so I know I don't have any excuse on being tired. 

Good night all and thanks for the welcome


----------



## my3princes

bellebookworm9 said:


> *Deb*, I'm intently following your troubles with Nick. I was diagnosed with ADHD in third grade and was on meds for a long time. I can keep it under control now, just need meds to help me sleep. It was a long and difficult road for my Mom-I remember my third grade teacher accusing her of inconsistent parenting as the reason for my lack of listening, since I never really displayed outward signs of it in school. I was also diagnosed with depression several years ago and still take medicine for that. I was never suicidal, just sad and lonely. I don't have a lot of friends either, though that improved a bit when I got to college. I have faith that everything will be alright for your family.




Thanks for sharing your story.  I hope we have as good an outcome as you have



Eeyore98 said:


> Your Nick sounds a lot like my brother when he was a teen, except he *was* having behavioral issues (made some stupid empty threats at school that freaked the administrators out).  He went to a two-week, every day outpatient program that helped him work some things out.  I'm keeping you guys in my thoughts and hoping some leads will come through for getting him some help.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for sharing.  Hopefully we've caught it before we have behavioral issues.



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> 
> to Deb and her family.  DH's sister and her son have some problems and it is amazing the things that can or can not be done to help people with depression. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.



Thank you for sharing too.  It seems everyone has been effected in some way by depression and most outcomes have been good which is reassuring.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Thursday 10/13/11
> 
> Well weve made it through another week. I have loved being your coach this week, I hope some of my questions werent to heavy but I do hope they were thought provoking.
> So todays question of the day may be recycled but I think reflection is important to stay focused and make improvements.
> QOTD  What is something positive youve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?



I've listened to all of my children, been an advocate for Nick and managed to hold it all together through it all.  I'm looking forward to having tomorrow to myself to decompress before the weekend.


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> I think that I mentioned that we had an intake appointment with HCRS for Nick yesterday.  It was certainly not what I expected.  She told us that since we are not on Medicaid that limits us, we are not a dysfunctional family in need of in home services and Nick doesn't have behavioral issues so that limits us even more.  Then she tells us that they are current looking for therapists in our area, but really have none to speak of at the moment.  She suggested that we wait list is to get into the program at the Medical Center which I already knew is an 8 - 10 week wait.   I told her that we were hoping to have him seen by the new HCRS counselor that is just starting at the High School.  She said that would be our quickest option and if she picks him up it can open other services for us   So we left there feeling like we had accomplished nothing and wondering why she even had us come.  On the trip home I called the medical center as their intake hadn't contacted us.  After 4 calls I finally got a person, she proceeded to tell me that they are just returning calls from June and July and that we would need a referral.  I told her one had been made last Thursday.  She proceeded to put me on hold for 15 minutes (no joke)  when she finally came back she asked for his name and proceeded to tell me that no referral was made and that she couldn't do ANYTHING without a referral.    Next call was to the Pediatrician from Thursday.  Secretary actually got him on the line for me.  He assured me that he had spoken to the doctor on call so wasn't sure why they hadn't called me back.  He then did a little research and realized that he didn't put in an "official" referral.  He proceeded to do that.  By then it was 5 PM and the other office was closed.  That was stressful to say the least.  My night ended with a huge blow up with Nick just as I was headed to bed.  He had an assignment that was due on Monday that he still hadn't finished and he was pretty adamant that he didn't give a shh..it.  My normal parenting philosophy was out the door as I'm afraid to push him over the edge.  I'm not sure which one of us was more frustrated.  I cried, and really didn't sleep.
> 
> Went to work this morning feeling sick to my stomach.  Chris called to say that Nick seemed fine this morning.  Chris had however just received a call from my SIL and a 17 year old from a neighboring town (whom we didn't know) had committed suicide last night.  Details emerged throughout the day that she was being bullied at school and hung herself.  Obviously I didn't take that well and neither did Chris or the rest of my family.  I just keep thinking that could be us.  I swear I was a zombie all day.  At around 3 PM I got a call from the new school therapist and she thinks that she will be able to pick Nick up as a patient and we will meet her at school on Monday.  That is a huge weight lifted off my shoulders.  Please pray that she can follow him and that he is able to work through whatever issues he has.
> 
> On a side note the Medical Center still has not called back
> 
> I never realized the extent that our medical system is broken until yesterday.  A parent shouldn't have to lie to doctors or have their child involuntarily committed just to get them help.  Medical care shouldn't be more available to those that have jobs and can pay.  How many teens need to lose their lives before someone catches on.



Dealing with doctors/medical care can be very frustrating  I pray that everything works out for you in every way that you need it 



akhaloha said:


> Turbo Fire is a cardio program. It's made up of a set of really fun cardio DVDs. Once you get the moves down (I highly recommend learning the moves with the first DVD) it is a great way to work out.  The music is amazing and makes the time pass quickly!
> You can check it out at www.beachbody.com/TurboFire - and you can also find it on Amazon.



Sounds neat, I am going to check it out right now 



cobbler said:


> Can I join? I'm really looking for a place where I need to feel accountable. I have really let myself go and I haven't worn shorts in 3 years. I'm pretty much sick of it in the summer yet I don't know why I haven't hit rock bottom enough yet to actually get up and do anything about it.
> 
> I think part of it is I don't have somewhere to check in and feel accountable (although being accountable to myself should be enough
> 
> I've done a couple of half marathons, I'm not too terribly out of shape but at this rate it won't be long before I am. I have to get working out consistently - getting off my butt and get moving instead of just sitting around - and eating right (that's been a huge issue).
> 
> So if it's ok I'd like to check-in - even if it's for myself and it at least makes me feel like someone will get on my case if I start slacking
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> PS - I would like to be a Loser Please



Of course you can join. Welcome aboard  Just PM me your weight each week between Friday and Monday at 8:00 PM est. Also, if you have a goal that you would like me to track, just let me know in your PM. 

We always love new losers 



Eeyore98 said:


> So today was a good day for me exercise-wise.  I dusted off a Leslie Sansone DVD and did 3 miles with that.  That was much more of a workout than yesterday's 3-mile roundtrip walk to school, let me tell you!  She really gets different muscles working!  Then DH came home and actually suggested on his own that we take the dog for a walk!    So that was another quick mile.



Love the Leslie Sansone DVDs 



tigger813 said:


> Things have turned around with my parents. They understand that we can't get together for their anniversary. Mom has had some withdrawals from medication that I thing has affected a lot of things lately! She actually said she does not remember my brother or me being there this summer. She also didn't realize how badly she had treated my sister and some of the doctors and nurses. She was really out of control! It's upsetting her to hear all this but we keep reminding her that it was not under her control and that she is getting better! She went to a stem cell doctor yesterday but that is not for her. She has been through enough and the doctor agreed that she probably doesn't need that!



Hi Tracey,
Glad to hear that things are going a little better for your mother and that she' realizing things that she hadn't been aware of. 



Rose&Mike said:


> If anyone gets a chance, ABC World News tonight had a segment on losing weight and keeping it off. I looked for a link but there didn't appear to be one up yet, but you can watch the whole episode. I believe it was towards the end.
> 
> Anyhow--to most of you none of what they said will come as a big surprise:
> track your food
> change your attitude--from diet to lifestyle change
> and weigh yourself regularly
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



Hi Rose 



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials.
> 
> This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.
> 
> For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.
> 
> *Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.
> 
> *The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
> Habit #1: 5/7 days
> Habit #2: 4/7 days
> Habit #3: 7/7 days
> Habit #4: 1/7 days
> Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
> Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed
> 
> This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.
> 
> Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the weekly prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great!*
> 
> It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 6: The Parent Trap
> 
> Outside of animated Disney movies, these have to be my favorite movies. There are so many wonderful parts of both versions. It continues to fascinate me that Disney had advanced enough technology for 1 person to play two roles in the same scene so many years ago! They were both great comedies, arguably a chick flick, and could be considered "wholesome." Haley Mills and Lindsay Lohan have gifts in their respective The Parent Trap that are admirable. I can only imagine the patience that must have been required to play two roles as one person. They are not shy about telling a joke either. I haven't seen the original one in a while, but the "newer" version even has parts about healthy eating in it. There's nothing better than scrumptious camp food to give you a new perspective.
> 
> This week, we are taking a trip to summer camp.  This is a "Back to Basic-"type week, so first, I suggest we pack.
> 
> *Welcome  to Camp WISH!*
> A-t-en-shun Campers! All campers must be equipped with the following supplies:
> 1.) Sneakers and Exercise clothing
> 3.) At Least 1 Water Bottle (the more it holds, the better)
> 4.) Journal and Pen
> 5.) A Flashlight
> 
> A-t-en-shun Campers! The theme for this week's session is Healthy Habits!  For All 7 Days:
> 
> Left, left, left, right, left. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 15 minutes.* No camp experience is complete without a hike. Inside, outside, 15 minutes of activity is a huge help!  I don't know too many people who exercise without water accessible. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> Camp food tends to leave a lasting memory.  I don't remember mine having a lot of fiber, but it had something in it.  One of the best ways to remember something is to write it. So, this week *3. Journal everything you eat with calories. Write down one nutritional aspect of it*. (Calories, protein, carbs, fat, points, etc. Camp food is not exactly low-sodium. It might be interesting to track your sodium for the week.)
> 
> Somehow we've been saying "Laughter is the best medicine" for years now. *4. Each day, spend some time laughing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. This is Camp WISH, not Survivor, but strength is important. *Do at least 1 strength training session this week in addition to your 7 workouts.*
> 
> 2. Some camps are inside, but camps in the two The Parent Trap movies were outside. *Do one activity involving nature this week.*.
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Okay, now that the tax deadline is almost behind me, I am going to give it a try this week 




Hi everyone,
Hugs to everyone that needs one  

Good luck with your weigh-ins tomorrow


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Thursday 10/13/11
> QOTD  What is something positive youve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?



I was much better in Disney with food than I would have been a year or so ago. I was conscious of everything I ate, and it really helped that Mom and I split almost everything (though that's what we normally do, since portions are so large and expensive!). Now I need to work on getting back on the wagon, as the last two days have not been at all on plan.

*CC*, I love the HH theme for this week-the newer Parent Trap is one of my favorite movies!


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning 

We made it to Friday 

Last night I had a choice between sitting in the misty clammy weather for an outdoor band concert or going to yoga.  I went to yoga.  It was the first time that yoga seemed to fly by.  I was surprised at the end of the 75 minutes that it was over.   I was sorry to miss the concert but I don't need to get sick again. 

We have refinancing our mortgage tonight here at the house.  Our company sent us a note a month and a half ago with a great interest rate so we did it.  They are coming to the house to sign papers.  

Tomorrow I am taking a quilting class.  Sunday we are going to see our son at college.  He got some papers here at the house about a big test he is taking at the end of the month and we feel he should have them.  We are driving them since I have not seen him since he left for college.

QOTD  I am most proudest that I have been keeping on task about a number of things.  I have started writing letters of recommendations and have done 6 of them this week.  I got a lot of things done for Monday's  math competition.  Here at home I got a quilt basted that I should have worked on a couple of weeks ago.  I start quilting it tonight. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning everyone!

Well, I took an OTC sleeping med last night. I was tired from the day anyway because I did quite a bit of vacuuming (its been hurting my hips). Then I cleaned the kitchen and loaded the dishwasher. I also had NO soda yesterday. I was tired by about 830 so I took the medication around 9. I was wide awake at 3:45 this morning  and have been up since. 

Alan and the cats are crashed so I've just been surfing the internet and watching DVR'ed versions of NCIS. I found a few recipes on www.campbellsoup.com that I wrote down and want to try over the next few weeks. I also made my TO DO list for the day of things I need to get accomplished, laundry being on the top of my list. I also am going to attempt to do a half a mile on my treadmill just to get my exercising started. 

The pool people should be here today to continue forming our deck and dog kennel area for the dog. Weather permitting they should be able to get the concrete poured this weekend. I have dinner reservation Sunday night at Epcot for one of the resturants in Italy. We were going to go last weekend but the monsoon we got here over the weekend prevented that from happening. 

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## cclovesdis

I woke up early too Kristina. I have already checked my e-mail (that always seems to take forever ) and did a few other things. I would have prefered to sleep an extra hour or so as I have a birthday party to attend tonight. It is about 30 minutes away and it doesn't end until after midnight. I will probaly leave earlier than that because my parents will wait up for me. That is there choice, but I do appreciate that. It is my BFF's birthday and she asked if I could help her set-up, etc., and I definitely agreed. Even if I was working, I don't need to be there until when I would have arrived having left directly from work. Could someone expain to me why people have dinner parties hours after the dinner hour?  I know that sounds rhetorical, but I must be naive. I only end up eating more. 

I am making some GF food for the party. I will bring most of it with me and heat it there. I am making a 1/2 sheet pan of nachos banana: for some great sales on the ingredients!) and will bring a serving of GF brownies that are already in our freezer. I will probably bring my own bowl of salad because of cross-contamination. She used to be GF (misdiagnosis), but even still, I can't ask her to police her guests. 

Deb:  I hope you have a very relaxing day today.

 for weigh-in eveyone. I was up 4 pounds yesterday and am no longer going to WW, so I will use today's weight.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I hope you enjoy your friend's party. Well, guess I better go get on the scale and weigh myself. I weighed myself a few days ago and then went back and looked at what my last weigh in was during the summer challenge. Surprisingly throughout all the stress between June and now I've only gained 3 pounds!! WOW


----------



## bellebookworm9

This morning I stepped on the scale and stared at it for a good minute or so. I lost over a pound overnight and am back down to my 15 pound loss that I was at at the end of the summer.  I have no idea how that happened since I ate absolute junk yesterday. 

I had a revelation at the airport the other day. We put the suitcase up on the scale and it came out to 54.5 pounds. This was a very heavy suitcase and I realized that the amount of weight I still need to lose equals that suitcase. I can only imagine how much lighter I will feel.

I'm back on track this morning and heading to Zumba tonight. I'm working from 9:30-5 and bringing lunch and snacks.


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> If anyone gets a chance, ABC World News tonight had a segment on losing weight and keeping it off. I looked for a link but there didn't appear to be one up yet, but you can watch the whole episode. I believe it was towards the end.
> 
> Anyhow--to most of you none of what they said will come as a big surprise:
> track your food
> change your attitude--from diet to lifestyle change
> and weigh yourself regularly
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



Thanks for sharing! You're right.... no big surprises there.... but it doesn't hurt to reinforce these facts.  And I think that there are STILL folks out there that think it will be different for THEM.  That they will be the ones who DON'T need to track their food or DON'T need to exercise (or have a million excuses why they can't), or, most of all, why they only need a short-term "diet" and then can go right back to their same old habits!  

IMNSHO, I think that most folks out there who pick up a six pack of Slimfast or start the cabbage soup diet, or start a juice fast are only thinking short term.... about the 10 or 20 or 90+ pounds they need to lose and they want it gone FAST!  I think they figure that they already "know" enough about eating right or they will learn it "later".  I gotta say, I doubt that it works that way for most of them.  It is a slow (but steady) ongoing process of learning.... what to eat, when to eat, how and how much to eat.... same for exercise, when, what type, how much.  

We can repeat and repeat and repeat, "track your food, get regular exercise, make it a lifestyle change" over and over, but until folks are really ready for a change and are really realizing what that unhealthy lifestyle is doing to them, they won't be ready to make *permanent* change. 

(Climbing slowly and quietly off the soapbox now!)



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials.
> 
> This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.
> 
> For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.
> 
> *Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.
> 
> *The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
> Habit #1: 5/7 days
> Habit #2: 4/7 days
> Habit #3: 7/7 days
> Habit #4: 1/7 days
> Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
> Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed
> 
> This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.
> 
> Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the weekly prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *
> 
> It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 6: The Parent Trap
> 
> 
> This week, we are taking a trip to summer camp. This is a "Back to Basic-"type week, so first, I suggest we pack.
> 
> *Welcome  to Camp WISH!*
> A-t-en-shun Campers! All campers must be equipped with the following supplies:
> 1.) Sneakers and Exercise clothing
> 3.) At Least 1 Water Bottle (the more it holds, the better)
> 4.) Journal and Pen
> 5.) A Flashlight
> 
> A-t-en-shun Campers! The theme for this week's session is Healthy Habits! For All 7 Days:
> 
> Left, left, left, right, left. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 15 minutes.* No camp experience is complete without a hike. Inside, outside, 15 minutes of activity is a huge help! I don't know too many people who exercise without water accessible. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> Camp food tends to leave a lasting memory. I don't remember mine having a lot of fiber, but it had something in it. One of the best ways to remember something is to write it. So, this week *3. Journal everything you eat with calories. Write down one nutritional aspect of it*. (Calories, protein, carbs, fat, points, etc. Camp food is not exactly low-sodium. It might be interesting to track your sodium for the week.)
> 
> Somehow we've been saying "Laughter is the best medicine" for years now. *4. Each day, spend some time laughing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. This is Camp WISH, not Survivor, but strength is important. *Do at least 1 strength training session this week in addition to your 7 workouts.*
> 
> 2. Some camps are inside, but camps in the two The Parent Trap movies were outside. *Do one activity involving nature this week.*.
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Holy COW CC... you are rocking it AGAIN with this week's HH!!  I saw bits and pieces of this movie (again) a few weeks ago when it was on tv.  Sad to think that Natasha Richardson is gone now.  

But what a FUN movie it was.... and I loved the older version when I was growing up.  

Can our one activity involving nature include mowing or raking?? That will make it easy for most of us!!    I might even take a legit HIKE this weekend, if the weather holds!  

Thanks for putting so much thought into this every week.



ougrad86 said:


> I LOVE Ancestry.  I don't do it as often as I like, which is terrible considering the price I am paying for it, but I have found some really great stuff.  It is so easy to get sucked in, I start looking around and lose track of time!
> 
> I know what you mean about the $$.  I had paid for a full year upfront a few years ago.... worked furiously on it for a few weeks, but then gradually slipped away from it.... but of course, was still paying!  I let the subscription lapse for a while, but picked it up again in early September, as that is usually a light work month for me and I figured I would have some extra time. But I only paid for ONE MONTH!  That way I can dedicate my extra time to just that for now and save the scrapbooking for another month when I'm not paying for Ancestry.
> 
> I really need to pony up the $$ and pay for international records access, as I am at a wall with a few relatives from Scotland, England, and Sweden.  But I want to get as far as I can for now before I boost up to that next level again (yup, paid for international in the past too, but didn't get far with it).
> 
> My paid month is probably ending SOON, so I need to make a decision on whether or not I am going to keep up with it for now or let it lapse for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally stopped stalling and started exercising!  Need to work on doing it daily since I skipped yesterday because I had stuff to do.  Was planning to walk to DS's school, but it was pouring and finally decided that what was going on was not that important to go out in that...walking or driving.
> 
> Weigh - in tomorrow.  Weight kind of fluctuated up all week, after being really low last week.  Staying on plan, but not showing on the scale.  Hoping for a woosh.
> 
> Carol



Hope that woosh happened for you!



my3princes said:


> I've listened to all of my children, been an advocate for Nick and managed to hold it all together through it all.  I'm looking forward to having tomorrow to myself to decompress before the weekend.



Glad you could find the positives in this week.  Hope you are enjoying your "me" day today (although I'm sure it involves plenty of "them" stuff too!).



bellebookworm9 said:


> I was much better in Disney with food than I would have been a year or so ago. I was conscious of everything I ate, and it really helped that Mom and I split almost everything (though that's what we normally do, since portions are so large and expensive!). Now I need to work on getting back on the wagon, as the last two days have not been at all on plan.
> 
> *CC*, I love the HH theme for this week-the newer Parent Trap is one of my favorite movies!



Come on back in the wagon with us! We miss you.  I hope you are making a committment to yourself that your time back in the wagon starts NOW! I know how tough it is to get back OP after time away, but don't let one day or two days start slipping into two weeks or two months!  Make today THE day!!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning
> 
> We made it to Friday
> 
> Last night I had a choice between sitting in the misty clammy weather for an outdoor band concert or going to yoga.  I went to yoga.  It was the first time that yoga seemed to fly by.  I was surprised at the end of the 75 minutes that it was over.   I was sorry to miss the concert but I don't need to get sick again.
> 
> We have refinancing our mortgage tonight here at the house.  Our company sent us a note a month and a half ago with a great interest rate so we did it.  They are coming to the house to sign papers.
> 
> Tomorrow I am taking a quilting class.  Sunday we are going to see our son at college.  He got some papers here at the house about a big test he is taking at the end of the month and we feel he should have them.  We are driving them since I have not seen him since he left for college.
> 
> QOTD  I am most proudest that I have been keeping on task about a number of things.  I have started writing letters of recommendations and have done 6 of them this week.  I got a lot of things done for Monday's  math competition.  Here at home I got a quilt basted that I should have worked on a couple of weeks ago.  I start quilting it tonight.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



YOu've had a busy week!  Nice job with the yoga.... what kind is it?  I have a friend trying to talk me into a 6 am Saturay morning Bikram yoga class, but I haven't committed to it.  

Do you mind me asking what you got for a mortgage rate?  We really need to look into a re-fi... I'm sure we could drop a percentage at least.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well, I took an OTC sleeping med last night. I was tired from the day anyway because I did quite a bit of vacuuming (its been hurting my hips). Then I cleaned the kitchen and loaded the dishwasher. I also had NO soda yesterday. I was tired by about 830 so I took the medication around 9. I was wide awake at 3:45 this morning and have been up since.
> 
> Alan and the cats are crashed so I've just been surfing the internet and watching DVR'ed versions of NCIS. I found a few recipes on www.campbellsoup.com that I wrote down and want to try over the next few weeks. I also made my TO DO list for the day of things I need to get accomplished, laundry being on the top of my list. I also am going to attempt to do a half a mile on my treadmill just to get my exercising started.
> 
> The pool people should be here today to continue forming our deck and dog kennel area for the dog. Weather permitting they should be able to get the concrete poured this weekend. I have dinner reservation Sunday night at Epcot for one of the resturants in Italy. We were going to go last weekend but the monsoon we got here over the weekend prevented that from happening.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day!



Well... after getting up SO early, I imagine you won't need any help sleeping tonight!  If you can manage to stay awake until a normal hour tonight (10 pm??) you will get your body right back on track to a regular sleeping pattern!  

I have one white load to fold and I will be all caught up with laundry.... just in time for DH to empty his suitcase and fill the hampers again!  

Enjoy your dinner at Epcot!



cclovesdis said:


> I woke up early too Kristina. I have already checked my e-mail (that always seems to take forever 1) and did a few other things. I would have prefered to sleep an extra hour or so as I have a birthday party to attend tonight. It is about 30 minutes away and it doesn't end until after midnight. I will probaly leave earlier than that because my parents will wait up for me. That is there choice, but I do appreciate that. It is my BFF's birthday and she asked if I could help her set-up, etc., and I definitely agreed. Even if I was working, I don't need to be there until when I would have arrived having left directly from work. Could someone expain to me why people have dinner parties hours after the dinner hour?  I know that sounds rhetorical, but I must be naive. I only end up eating more.
> 
> I am making some GF food for the party. I will bring most of it with me and heat it there. I am making a 1/2 sheet pan of nachos banana: for some great sales on the ingredients!) and will bring a serving of GF brownies that are already in our freezer. I will probably bring my own bowl of salad because of cross-contamination. She used to be GF (misdiagnosis), but even still, I can't ask her to police her guests.
> 
> for weigh-in eveyone. I was up 4 pounds yesterday and am no longer going to WW, so I will use today's weight.



I'm sure it is a PITA to have to bring so much of your own foods, but you will feel better in the long run, I'm sure.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I hope you enjoy your friend's party. Well, guess I better go get on the scale and weigh myself. I weighed myself a few days ago and then went back and looked at what my last weigh in was during the summer challenge. Surprisingly throughout all the stress between June and now I've only gained 3 pounds!! WOW



I agree... WOW!  That 3 pounds will disappear fast now, I'm sure!

******************

Morning friends!  Scale was NOT particularly kind today, but after my weekend splurges with DS, I'm not terribly shocked.... but I did have some salty stuff last night, so I'm reserving the right for a "do-over" on the scale tomorrow morning in hopes that the number is a bit better.  

Breakfast this morning was a carb splurge of steelcut oats with a tablespoon of organic ground flaxmeal and a tablespoon of brown sugar.... it was so yummy!  The hot cooked oat bran cereal is okay, but this is so much better.  

Anyone here a big fan (or foe) chiropractics?  I must say, for years I never saw the point. Not that I thought that they were quacks, but it just seemed.... I don't know..... not real??  Plus the adjustments seem violent!  Lots of twisting and cracking....

Anyhow, DH started trying some chiropractic treatment a few years ago.... he has an autoimmune disease that affects his eyes and as a result he sometimes holds his head at a funny angle.  That, combined with cradling the phone against his shoulder during some long work conference calls and he was having some pains.  He has had some limited success with chiropractics in the past few years, started with a new chiropractor a few months ago and really likes the guy, so he suggested we let DD give it a try for her ongoing shoulder pains.

DD saw him in late August and LOVES the guy (he is really personable).  She was seeing him twice a week, but is now down to once a week and she says that the difference in her pain is really significant.  She can't WAIT for her appointments every week and says it is like her shoulders being sprinkled with pixie dust for a few hours!  

Well.... DD mentioned to him about the fact that I have been waking up with headaches many days lately.  He did a shoulder/neck massage-treatment (not adjustment) on me a few weeks ago and again yesterday (just as a courtesy, not as a patient).  I must say, especially yesterday, how much better I felt after!  I didn't realize how uncomfortable my neck and shoulders are ALL THE TIME.  It really hit home when I turned my neck to look over my shoulder to back out of the parking lot when leaving the chiro office and I didn't have ANY PAIN and I was able to fully turn my neck.  So I have broken down and made an "official" appointment for myself.  

Do you think I'm nuts?  Tell me your chiropractic stories (good and bad).  


I broke down and bought DS a Halloween costume today.  I have probably only bought 1 or 2 costumes for my kids over the years, but he REALLY wanted the "bought" version of this costume, not the "Mom" version.... plus it will save me time to make DD's costume.  Anyhow,  $45 later we are the proud owners of a "Death Eaters" costume (hood, robe, mask) from the WB store.....  I know in the long run I will thank myself for not having to MAKE the costume, as I really hate sewing.... but YIKES... that is a LOT of money!    My other hesitation was the fact that this kind of breaks my Halloween "rules" of nothing scary, gory, violent, etc.  oh well.... the rule had a good run for 16 years!  

Well....DH arrived home very late last night and of course, it is throwing off my regular routine.... TM is in the bedroom, so I either have to do another workout (today could be strength training day), or wait until he arises (whatever time that might be).  Kids beds are already made and breakfast dishes are done. Need to figure out tonight's dinner.  We will eat together as a family probably about 9 pm after swim (and while watching this week's Survivor...). 

DS's soccer tournament is tomorrow at 9 am and then we have to be at the pool for 1pm for DD's swim meet (first official meet of the season), so tomorrow is a full day.  Not sure about Sunday yet... may head to MA to visit parents and shop for fabric for DD's costume... or may stay home.  Will decide tonight.

I'm gonna go and fold that last load of laundry.  That way I'll be ready for the TM when DH gets up.  Hope you all have a FABULOUS FRIDAY!..........P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Thanks for sharing! You're right.... no big surprises there.... but it doesn't hurt to reinforce these facts.  And I think that there are STILL folks out there that think it will be different for THEM.  That they will be the ones who DON'T need to track their food or DON'T need to exercise (or have a million excuses why they can't), or, most of all, why they only need a short-term "diet" and then can go right back to their same old habits!
> 
> IMNSHO, I think that most folks out there who pick up a six pack of Slimfast or start the cabbage soup diet, or start a juice fast are only thinking short term.... about the 10 or 20 or 90+ pounds they need to lose and they want it gone FAST!  I think they figure that they already "know" enough about eating right or they will learn it "later".  I gotta say, I doubt that it works that way for most of them.  It is a slow (but steady) ongoing process of learning.... what to eat, when to eat, how and how much to eat.... same for exercise, when, what type, how much.
> 
> We can repeat and repeat and repeat, "track your food, get regular exercise, make it a lifestyle change" over and over, but until folks are really ready for a change and are really realizing what that unhealthy lifestyle is doing to them, they won't be ready to make *permanent* change.
> 
> (Climbing slowly and quietly off the soapbox now!)
> 
> OK OK, get out of my brain!!!! That little Pamela has been in my brain for the last week!! This morning I was saying to myself how mentally exhausting thinking about everything I eat has become. I'm like I want a break, but then the little Pamela says there is no break. This is a permanent change. You can't eat like a skinny person, no matter what you weigh you have to eat like you were a fat person ...forever! I love my tough love Pamela that yells at me. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> DD saw him in late August and LOVES the guy (he is really personable).  She was seeing him twice a week, but is now down to once a week and she says that the difference in her pain is really significant.  She can't WAIT for her appointments every week and says it is like her shoulders being sprinkled with pixie dust for a few hours!
> 
> Well.... DD mentioned to him about the fact that I have been waking up with headaches many days lately.  He did a shoulder/neck massage-treatment (not adjustment) on me a few weeks ago and again yesterday (just as a courtesy, not as a patient).  I must say, especially yesterday, how much better I felt after!  I didn't realize how uncomfortable my neck and shoulders are ALL THE TIME.  It really hit home when I turned my neck to look over my shoulder to back out of the parking lot when leaving the chiro office and I didn't have ANY PAIN and I was able to fully turn my neck.  So I have broken down and made an "official" appointment for myself.
> 
> Do you think I'm nuts?  Tell me your chiropractic stories (good and bad).




  Love love love my chiropractor!!! He's ben seeing me since I was pregnant with DS11, and he's adjusted all the kids since literally the day they've come home from the hospital. DS15 sees him regularly especially during sports season. And he has helped DH tremendously!  Not sure if I told you but from the car accident back in 2007 DH got 2 torn discs. Unfortunately he can't take off work long enough for surgery and recovery so the chiro has been keeping him walking to this point. Hopefully soon our court date will come so we can settle and get him fixed without worrying about losing the house.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Wanted to share the link of the family party. If anyone is in the Southeastern CT region on Sunday let me know, you can swing on by!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=21423665#post21423665


----------



## Disneywedding2010

OH! I completely forgot to mention something. 

Alan and I were talking the other night about doing another Disney trip beginning part of December next year. We're plum out of DVC points for next year (yeah went a little nuts this year, lol). So we're going to be paying out of pocket for this trip. I have the dates figured out but I'm still trying to decide where to stay. 

Decisions.. Decisions...


----------



## lovetoscrap

Quick drive by again today  while eating lunch.  I am apparently crazy because so far today I have cleaned everything off of the floor of my closet so DH can move a tall book shelf in there so I can put the stuff back in on shelves instead of the floor and then decided to just go for it and start tearing the wallpaper out of the downstairs bathroom.  

DH is going to be in for a shock when he gets home!  His honeydo list just got big for this weekend!  Our toilet broke in the middle of the night so that has to be fixed, and now the shelf has to be moved and hopefully I will get the wallpaper down so he can do wall repairs.  Hope he didn't have other plans!!! 

We have a football game tonight (DD is in band) so this will all wait until tomorrow-- well except the toilet.  I hope that he can fix that tonight.  I need to get some food together for the game tonight.  Unfortunately we are out of lettuce so may send DH to run and get some on his way home.


----------



## tigger813

Pouring here again. I was up a bit this week but I'm ok with it.

Got lucky this morning and my boss told me I didn't have to come in today. She knows I have a ton of things to do before heading to NC on Monday. I think I got almost everything done except for making Brian's schedule for the week. 

Ash got her progress report and it was AWESOME! She does work very hard! We had a nice lunch with 3 of her friends and their moms, one of which I found out is pregnant! Had no idea! She's a tiny little thing so despite being only 15 weeks she has quite a little belly going! She will find out in a few weeks what she is having. That's 2 people in the last 24 hours who I have discovered are pregnant! 

Heading out shortly to pick up Izzie and then coming home and putting on jammies! We'll watch Project Runway and maybe a movie tonight. It's such a yucky evening! Hope the rain stops so the girls can have soccer tomorrow! 

Have a great weekend! I will post when I can next week as I will be at my parents from Monday until Saturday morning! I've packed my shakes and aloe, still need to throw in the tea and some for my dad!

TTFN


----------



## JacksLilWench

*HELLO ALL YOU SKINNY LITTLE LOSERS!!!*

I am Kaiti, and will be your coach for the week!!  This is my first time coaching and can't wait to get started!!!!

I do want to apologize profusely for my lateness- everything that COULD go wrong today, HAS.  And all I could think about what getting on here to post y'all's QOTD!!

*QOTD 10/14- What is something you would never have thought to do, either again or for the first time, before you lost your weight?*

For me, I never ever in a million years would have joined a meet-up group and been a part of being among a huge gathering of people.  And it's been so fun!  We've taken part in gallery crawls, charity events, and several nights out on the town.  And had I not lost the weight and gained a LOT of self- confidence, I would still be sitting at home doing nothing!

Again, I apologize for my extreme tardiness   I can't wait to read your responses!!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Love love love my chiropractor!!! He's ben seeing me since I was pregnant with DS11, and he's adjusted all the kids since literally the day they've come home from the hospital. DS15 sees him regularly especially during sports season. And he has helped DH tremendously!  Not sure if I told you but from the car accident back in 2007 DH got 2 torn discs. Unfortunately he can't take off work long enough for surgery and recovery so the chiro has been keeping him walking to this point. Hopefully soon our court date will come so we can settle and get him fixed without worrying about losing the house.



Glad to hear good news about chiropractics.  Sorry that DH has had to suffer for so long.... the legal system in this country is nearly as bad as the medical system! Hopefully he can get surgery and some long-term relief soon.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Wanted to share the link of the family party. If anyone is in the Southeastern CT region on Sunday let me know, you can swing on by!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=21423665#post21423665



Well.... I 'll be a bit closer to you on Sunday if I visit my parents, but still a few hours away.... oh well.  But thanks for the invite!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> OH! I completely forgot to mention something.
> 
> Alan and I were talking the other night about doing another Disney trip beginning part of December next year. We're plum out of DVC points for next year (yeah went a little nuts this year, lol). So we're going to be paying out of pocket for this trip. I have the dates figured out but I'm still trying to decide where to stay.
> 
> Decisions.. Decisions...



FUN decisions to have to make!!



lovetoscrap said:


> Quick drive by again today  while eating lunch.  I am apparently crazy because so far today I have cleaned everything off of the floor of my closet so DH can move a tall book shelf in there so I can put the stuff back in on shelves instead of the floor and then decided to just go for it and start tearing the wallpaper out of the downstairs bathroom.
> 
> DH is going to be in for a shock when he gets home!  His honeydo list just got big for this weekend!  Our toilet broke in the middle of the night so that has to be fixed, and now the shelf has to be moved and hopefully I will get the wallpaper down so he can do wall repairs.  Hope he didn't have other plans!!!
> 
> We have a football game tonight (DD is in band) so this will all wait until tomorrow-- well except the toilet.  I hope that he can fix that tonight.  I need to get some food together for the game tonight.  Unfortunately we are out of lettuce so may send DH to run and get some on his way home.



WOW.... lots of projects to get done!  Love my DH, but "honey-do" lists don't work for him.  He can't STAND my constant lists!  

Are you going to re-paper the bathroom or paint??  Hope you have a warm clear night for football!



tigger813 said:


> Pouring here again. I was up a bit this week but I'm ok with it.
> 
> Got lucky this morning and my boss told me I didn't have to come in today. She knows I have a ton of things to do before heading to NC on Monday. I think I got almost everything done except for making Brian's schedule for the week.
> 
> Ash got her progress report and it was AWESOME! She does work very hard! We had a nice lunch with 3 of her friends and their moms, one of which I found out is pregnant! Had no idea! She's a tiny little thing so despite being only 15 weeks she has quite a little belly going! She will find out in a few weeks what she is having. That's 2 people in the last 24 hours who I have discovered are pregnant!
> 
> Heading out shortly to pick up Izzie and then coming home and putting on jammies! We'll watch Project Runway and maybe a movie tonight. It's such a yucky evening! Hope the rain stops so the girls can have soccer tomorrow!
> 
> Have a great weekend! I will post when I can next week as I will be at my parents from Monday until Saturday morning! I've packed my shakes and aloe, still need to throw in the tea and some for my dad!
> 
> TTFN



Sounds like you will be ready to go on Monday.  BTW, watch out...... news like pregnancies come in three's!!  




JacksLilWench said:


> *HELLO ALL YOU SKINNY LITTLE LOSERS!!!*
> 
> I am Kaiti, and will be your coach for the week!!  This is my first time coaching and can't wait to get started!!!!
> 
> I do want to apologize profusely for my lateness- everything that COULD go wrong today, HAS.  And all I could think about what getting on here to post y'all's QOTD!!
> 
> *QOTD 10/14- What is something you would never have thought to do, either again or for the first time, before you lost your weight?*
> 
> Again, I apologize for my extreme tardiness   I can't wait to read your responses!!




Don't worry about being tardy!!  The thread hasn't been that active today, so most folks probably didn't miss it this morning!

QOTD:  Well..... I can't think of one specific thing.  But in general I am just MUCH MORE outgoing (this coming from a shy person who has been accused of being a general people-hater because I dread meeting new folks so much!).  I can walk into a classroom or meeting or appointment without thinking that everyone is wondering who the fat old lady is!  

*************

Evening friends!  Robotics meeting went well (although I had to leave early).  I headed to Concord and got the team t-shirts ordered and DD and I went to the fabric store to find a pattern for her Rapunzel costume (without any luck).  

Dropped DD at the Y and she told me she is getting a ride from her friend again, so I only have to drive the 10 mile round trip again!  WOOOOHOOO! 

Dinner is burgers.... real burgers sans bun for DH, real burgers with real bun for DS, veggie burger with real bun for DD and veggie burger on low carb pita for myself.  Also having roasted cauliflower and maybe a small salad if anyone is interested.  Dessert will be ice cream for the kids (splurged at the store), and probably a peach for me and some grapes for DH.... boring but oh well... that's life!  I may even skip the peach, as we are eating dinner SO late tonight.  Sipping my decaf green tea right now.

Spent some time taking photos of old pictures today, and uploading them to my family tree on Ancestry.  I'm super excited about how much progress I've been making on it lately.  If I can get a little more done, I might have it printed as Christmas gifts for my aunts and cousins.  

That said, I've gotta run.... cauliflower is going in the oven now and then I will sneak onto Ancestry for a few minutes before dinner!..............P


----------



## tigger813

Pam- BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!!! Can I count Nancy as the third pregnancy in my life right now?

I think I'll be ready. My biggest issue is setting up the schedule for Brian! had a hiccup in that today but that should be all solved by now.

Watching Food Network Challenge! Pirate Cakes! have been so so today! But better than I could have been!

Parents were going on a double date to Five Guys Burgers to see a Dixieland Band! Glad they are getting out!

So proud of Ash who had all A's on her progress report! She works so hard! If only she would keep her room clean! Miracles could happen!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> *QOTD 10/14- What is something you would never have thought to do, either again or for the first time, before you lost your weight?*



I certainly would never have worn my black bikini to Stormalong Bay if I was still 15 pounds heavier! 

******
Today was kind of on plan. I did not make it to Zumba tonight and I'm not going to Yoga tomorrow-I'm exhausted and need to sleep in. I realized that I haven't slept more than 5-6 hours per night for the last week!  When I got off work at 5, I plopped on the couch and have been vedging there ever since, watching Season 1 of Grey's Anatomy. My housemates watch it, and I watched the last few episodes with them but decided I wanted to know how it all started. I've made it through 4 episodes so far, and am finding them simultaneously gross and fascinating. I might watch Tangled tonight as well.

I started my trip report today (can't remember if I already posted about it). Link's in my sig, you should come read-it will be fun!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I have dinner reservation Sunday night at Epcot for one of the resturants in Italy.




Enjoy your dinner tomorrow night? Via Napoli or Tutto? Have you been there before and do you already know what you're getting? I usually do, but my DH refuses to plan his meal ahead of time. He won't even look at the menu before we sit down 



bellebookworm9 said:


> This morning I stepped on the scale and stared at it for a good minute or so. I lost over a pound overnight and am back down to my 15 pound loss that I was at at the end of the summer.  I have no idea how that happened since I ate absolute junk yesterday.



Keep up the good work!



pjlla said:


> Anyone here a big fan (or foe) chiropractics?  I must say, for years I never saw the point. Not that I thought that they were quacks, but it just seemed.... I don't know..... not real??  Plus the adjustments seem violent!  Lots of twisting and cracking....
> 
> Anyhow, DH started trying some chiropractic treatment a few years ago.... he has an autoimmune disease that affects his eyes and as a result he sometimes holds his head at a funny angle.  That, combined with cradling the phone against his shoulder during some long work conference calls and he was having some pains.  He has had some limited success with chiropractics in the past few years, started with a new chiropractor a few months ago and really likes the guy, so he suggested we let DD give it a try for her ongoing shoulder pains.
> 
> DD saw him in late August and LOVES the guy (he is really personable).  She was seeing him twice a week, but is now down to once a week and she says that the difference in her pain is really significant.  She can't WAIT for her appointments every week and says it is like her shoulders being sprinkled with pixie dust for a few hours!
> 
> Well.... DD mentioned to him about the fact that I have been waking up with headaches many days lately.  He did a shoulder/neck massage-treatment (not adjustment) on me a few weeks ago and again yesterday (just as a courtesy, not as a patient).  I must say, especially yesterday, how much better I felt after!  I didn't realize how uncomfortable my neck and shoulders are ALL THE TIME.  It really hit home when I turned my neck to look over my shoulder to back out of the parking lot when leaving the chiro office and I didn't have ANY PAIN and I was able to fully turn my neck.  So I have broken down and made an "official" appointment for myself.
> 
> Do you think I'm nuts?  Tell me your chiropractic stories (good and bad).



I'm a fan most times. I have been going since December 2001. I have crohn's and can't take large pills and they have suggested 4 pills 4 times a day, so I do this instead. I started off twice a week, went down to once a week and now I tend to go every other week. My crohn's isn't gone, but it's a lot better than it was before I started going. I got DH to go b/c his jaw keeps clicking, but they were unable to help him, so he stopped going over a year ago. DS went a few days after we brought him home and now he goes once a month. 

My chiro's wife does deep tissue and I love it. I went once a week during the 10 weeks of tax season when I was pregnant and now I got every 3-4 weeks. I carry my stress in my shoulders, so it helps. 



Good morning fellow losers  Keep those weigh-ins coming. Hope everyone has a great OP weekend! 

Lots of people have been reporting great losses and a bunch are heading on vacation, so please have safe and wonderful trips


----------



## tigger813

Back from our 2nd soccer game. Girls lost 4-2 But Ash had a goal and assist. We only had one sub and our two best defensive players weren't there. Still pleased with how they played. Can't win them all. Taking Izzie to a b'day party in about 20 minutes and then home to rub the pork so we can have pulled pork tomorrow. It was quite chilly this morning at Izzie's game. Warming up now but really windy! Gotta work on Brian's schedule when I get home and clean the kitchen. Ash still needs to clean her room and practice her flute. She's going to go with me to take Izzie to the party. We're going to go into Walmart while Izzie plays. 

Just had a flatbread from Dunkin' Donuts for lunch. 

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*



			Enjoy your dinner tomorrow night? Via Napoli or Tutto? Have you been there before and do you already know what you're getting? I usually do, but my DH refuses to plan his meal ahead of time. He won't even look at the menu before we sit down
		
Click to expand...

*
We're going to Tutto. It will be bittersweet for me. That's where Josh and I ate back in 07 when I took him to Epcot for the first time. I'm not sure what I'm going to have. I looked at the menu a few weeks ago but I'll need to look at it again. Don't know if we'll actually ride any rides while we're there or if we'll just walk around. Its suppose to be a beautiful day tomorrow in the low 80s.


----------



## mackeysmom

pjlla said:


> Anyone here a big fan (or foe) chiropractics?  Tell me your chiropractic stories (good and bad).



I've been seeing a chiropractor for about 3 years.  I started out seeing him three times a week, then down to two  times a week, then once a week, and now I go every other week.  

For me - it was one of the best moves I've ever made. In addition to seeing huge improvement in my neck/back, my once semi-frequent migraines are almost completely gone.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

This week's eating was hit and miss.   I managed to give away more than half of the evil Chocodiles I was given for my birthday.  I did keep seven of them, and have enjoyed one each night with a cup of tea before bed. 

Towards the middle of the week, I came down with an awful headcold and flip-flopped between not being hungry at all and having a voracious appetite.  

Since I'm leaving for Vegas tomorrow, I didn't do my normal mid-week big grocery stop.  Instead, I've just sort of been eating out of the fridge/pantry in an effort not to waste any food that might not last while I'm gone.  Some days it worked, others (like last night's dinner of leftover mashed potatoes with bacon bits and cheese - that's it - no meat, no veggies ), not so much. 

I don't have an eating/drinking plan for Vegas.  I'm just going to enjoy myself.  Unlike other trips, however, I will be aware of my satisfaction point.   I refuse to eat to the point where I'm uncomfortable - a habit I've had in the past, and one that is still difficult for me to break.  

I DON'T HAVE TO BE A MEMBER OF THE "CLEAN PLATE CLUB" - is my new mantra.  

Here's a picture of my nephew, my sister, and myself at last week's Lustgarten Foundation Pancreatic Cancer Walk.  We always wear matching shirts honoring my mother (Team Nonna - my nieces and nephew called my mom "Nonna".).  Last year my shirt was a woman's 3X, this year it was a ladies XXL.  






- Laura


----------



## Rose&Mike

For anyone who is on facebook and is a runner, I have found a lot of motivation lately from this group lately:
I<3 to run

Just the kick in the pants I need some days.


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> Don't worry about being tardy!!  The thread hasn't been that active today, so most folks probably didn't miss it this morning!
> 
> QOTD:  Well..... I can't think of one specific thing.  But in general I am just MUCH MORE outgoing (this coming from a shy person who has been accused of being a general people-hater because I dread meeting new folks so much!).  I can walk into a classroom or meeting or appointment without thinking that everyone is wondering who the fat old lady is!



Whoo!  That is awesome Pamela!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I certainly would never have worn my black bikini to Stormalong Bay if I was still 15 pounds heavier!



Let's see a picture!!  You can't brag about it and then not show us how awesome you look in it!

*MackeysMom*, whoo for smaller shirt sizes!!  I love going to the store and buying the smaller sizes...I always make a bit of a deal out of it to be silly, haha!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Shew!!  Crazy day again!!  My life is never this wild unless I have something like this I've committed myself to.  Murphy's Law, right?  Oh well, on to the questions!

I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?

I've never been athletically inclined myself, but I have been known to be gooood at kickball!  I would love to learn to play football, I just need someone to teach me.  Someone with a lot of patience!

I'll be back on later with replies AND game recap!!

Have a lovely losing day!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> Let's see a picture!!  You can't brag about it and then not show us how awesome you look in it!



Would you believe I don't have a picture? Mom never came to the pool with me on the days I wore it and the last day when she did, I had the other suit on!



JacksLilWench said:


> I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?



Hee hee I'm assuming you mean a *hockey* game?  I played tee-ball and soccer in the first grade-one of those organized sports things where they basically teach you how to hit/kick the ball. It was then that I determined I have absolutely no athletic ability. However, I did ride horses for one-two weeks a year for a few summers when I went to camp.


----------



## happysummer

Hi Everyone
I think I have been gone over three weeks can I join again? 
Missing WDW already wish I lived in Florida.


----------



## jillbur

JacksLilWench said:


> I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, we don't have that sport in western PA
> 
> I currently do not play any sports. In school I played softball, ran track, and was a cheerleader. Now, I just stick to my own thing! My friend is harrassing me to join roller derby here. They just started a league and she enjoys it. I know it would be a good workout, but I have no desire to be a derby girl. It's just not my thing.
> 
> Had a great family day in Pittsburgh at the Carnegie Musuem of Natural History. It was the first time my boys have been there & it was a lot of fun. But construction added 1.5 hours on to our trip total  It normally would take us about 1.5 hours each way but we took 2.5 there and 2 on the way home. So if anyone is traveling I79 N or S by Cranberry and Wexford, prepare yourself!
> 
> So now I am doing some house work and trying to motivate myself to work out after the kids go to bed. I have a hard time working out at night. I like to work out in the early morning or right after work at 3. So, we'll see. If I can't find the motivation, I'll get up early and work out before church.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday, losers!
> 
> Jill
Click to expand...


----------



## jillbur

Rose&Mike said:


> For anyone who is on facebook and is a runner, I have found a lot of motivation lately from this group lately:
> I<3 to run
> 
> Just the kick in the pants I need some days.




Thanks for this! I "liked."


----------



## trinaweena

Hello all, sorry I havent been able to check in, we've been going right to bed after the con every night. It's been fun so far, really hard to eat well, but lots of walking.  I have like no money which is stressing me out but there is notbing i can do about it

had quite the day today, when we left the con we went to go to times square to go to the disney store and actually got caught in the protest.  i dont know if anyone is following this, but it was the occupy wall street protestors who apparently left wallstreet and moved to time square.  we had no idea this was happening and it was quite a scary situation.  we go caught in the middle of the protest and literally couldnt move. onece you got in, there was no getting out, and you didnt know what you were walking into untill it was too late.  we finally managed to make it out on a side street but it was reallly scary.  as we were walking away from time square we saw more cops than ive ever seen in my life, and one man (i assume a new yorker) actually said to us "you guys should really get out of here, this is not going to be a good situation"

apparently things did get really out of hand tonight, and from twitter it seems like we got out just in time.   regardless of what they are protesting for, it stops being a peacful protest when you have that many people decsending on such a crowded, touristy place and making things impassable.  it made us really angry and upset and we couldnt even get to the disney store.

we will be there tomorrow and i hope they are gone. all in all it was a scary thing and i did not enjoy it. but it is interesting to be able to say that i was literally there, in the middle of it.


----------



## ougrad86

bellebookworm9 said:


> This morning I stepped on the scale and stared at it for a good minute or so. I lost over a pound overnight and am back down to my 15 pound loss that I was at at the end of the summer.  I have no idea how that happened since I ate absolute junk yesterday.
> 
> I had a revelation at the airport the other day. We put the suitcase up on the scale and it came out to 54.5 pounds. This was a very heavy suitcase and I realized that the amount of weight I still need to lose equals that suitcase. I can only imagine how much lighter I will feel.




There are times I eat a huge meal the day before and actually lose weight - I don't know, maybe it gears up the metabolism?

Never thought about the 50 lbs in a suitcase - kind of amazing that we can carry around that much.  It is hard lugging around 50 lbs in a suitcase, much less walking around with it everyday!  I lost 55 my first go round, never thought of it that way.  Going for 35 - 40 this time, much easier.  Losing weight did help my arthritic knees.



pjlla said:


> Thanks for sharing! You're right.... no big surprises there.... but it doesn't hurt to reinforce these facts.  And I think that there are STILL folks out there that think it will be different for THEM.  That they will be the ones who DON'T need to track their food or DON'T need to exercise (or have a million excuses why they can't), or, most of all, why they only need a short-term "diet" and then can go right back to their same old habits!
> 
> IMNSHO, I think that most folks out there who pick up a six pack of Slimfast or start the cabbage soup diet, or start a juice fast are only thinking short term.... about the 10 or 20 or 90+ pounds they need to lose and they want it gone FAST!  I think they figure that they already "know" enough about eating right or they will learn it "later".  I gotta say, I doubt that it works that way for most of them.  It is a slow (but steady) ongoing process of learning.... what to eat, when to eat, how and how much to eat.... same for exercise, when, what type, how much.
> 
> We can repeat and repeat and repeat, "track your food, get regular exercise, make it a lifestyle change" over and over, but until folks are really ready for a change and are really realizing what that unhealthy lifestyle is doing to them, they won't be ready to make *permanent* change.
> 
> (Climbing slowly and quietly off the soapbox now!)
> 
> Agree completely.  There were so many fad diets I tried when I was younger, and I yo-yo'd back and forth.  Not a lot of pounds then, but enough to be uncomfortable.  When I was running up and down the campus at OU and working with kids I had no problem keeping my weight down.  What doomed me was the desk jobs, because then I stopped moving.
> 
> This is my third try with WW.  I haven't made it to my goal because I eventually lost the motivation, and did not enjoy meetings.  Ignored all I learned and gained way more weight.  Was very successful the second time, online, but did not follow what I learned and gained weight again.  This time will be the final time, I am sure of that...besides the fact that I donated all my "fat" clothes.  I will continue to eat well, pay attention to what I eat and make exercise a part of my life.  And it will all be worth it, to feel better and be able to do much more and stay healthier even as I get older.
> 
> Hope that woosh happened for you!



It happened  !



			
				JacksLilWench;42947491[COLOR="Purple" said:
			
		

> *QOTD 10/14- What is something you would never have thought to do, either again or for the first time, before you lost your weight?*



Wear a swimsuit and have fun at a waterpark.  And actually enjoy clothes shopping - I don't mind seeing myself in the mirror as much, the clothes look so much better now!



trinaweena said:


> Hello all, sorry I havent been able to check in, we've been going right to bed after the con every night. It's been fun so far, really hard to eat well, but lots of walking.  I have like no money which is stressing me out but there is notbing i can do about it
> 
> had quite the day today, when we left the con we went to go to times square to go to the disney store and actually got caught in the protest.  i dont know if anyone is following this, but it was the occupy wall street protestors who apparently left wallstreet and moved to time square.  we had no idea this was happening and it was quite a scary situation.  we go caught in the middle of the protest and literally couldnt move. onece you got in, there was no getting out, and you didnt know what you were walking into untill it was too late.  we finally managed to make it out on a side street but it was reallly scary.  as we were walking away from time square we saw more cops than ive ever seen in my life, and one man (i assume a new yorker) actually said to us "you guys should really get out of here, this is not going to be a good situation"
> 
> apparently things did get really out of hand tonight, and from twitter it seems like we got out just in time.   regardless of what they are protesting for, it stops being a peacful protest when you have that many people decsending on such a crowded, touristy place and making things impassable.  it made us really angry and upset and we couldnt even get to the disney store.
> 
> we will be there tomorrow and i hope they are gone. all in all it was a scary thing and i did not enjoy it. but it is interesting to be able to say that i was literally there, in the middle of it.



How scary!  Glad you made it out OK.

To bed now.  Got up early for my hair appointment, and stayed up late to watch my football team - we won again  (although we could have played better)!  And ordered my new iPhone ( I have a really old one, and need more room)...my son will inherit the old one, since he is not quite into all the stuff I love on the iPhone.

Need to keep busy for awhile.  Feel like I should be going to Disney.  Have been there over Halloween the last two years, and now am not going until Spring Break...really missing the fact I won't be there this year...


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

SPent yesterday at a quilt class.  I learned I may not be cut out for fancy quilting a quilt with my sewing machine.  If I want to do something fancy it is going to take a lot of work.  I don't know if I the time to put into it just yet.  Maybe next summer.

TOday is a busy day.  I need to go to church and then grocery shopping.  I also have to make a batch of brownies for my math team and maybe one for my ds2.  We then are going down to see ds2 but we can't do that till the afternoon.  I don't know what we are going to do for dinner.

Tomorrow I have a math team meet so I won't get home until 5.  I also have my junior field person.  She will be teaching my last period class.  

trinaweena  I had seen that on the news last night.  I had a feeling that it would not be a good situation.  I had heard that they were going to be in Times Square and on a Sat that is a big problem.  It is crowded enough without the protesters.  I am glad that you are safe. 

ougrad86 We have never been at Halloween.  I was planning on taking dh this year but we couldn't swing it.  We also couldn't take any personal days to go.  Dh only gets 2 and he needs one for when ds graduates college in May.   My dh wants to be there for his 60th birthday (in 4 years).

QOTD I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?

I am so old that the only sports my school had for girls was cheering and softball.   My town didn't have softball teams that I knew about so I never played softball.  As for cheering I sprained my neck in gym class so I didn't think I could make the cheering squad.  

mackeysmom Have fun in Vegas.  Congrats on the smaller size shirt. 

jillbur  I love natural history museums.  My sons love to go into NY and see the one there. 


happysummer  jump right in.  Pm your weight to dvccruiser76 adn rejoin.  No big deal. 

Disneywedding2010  have fun at dinner.  I hope the memories fill you with love and not too much sadness. 

tigger813   have a safe trip. 

bellebookworm9 I will check out your trip report.  I enjoyed your pictures of the food you enjoyed. 

Off to get ready for church .

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I played field hockey in high school and I also played community league baseball when I was younger. Brian played soccer. Both girls are playing soccer and they took tennis lessons this summer. Today Ash starts a preseason basketball clinic. Izzie will start in a few weeks with her basketball.

Off to church in a few minutes. Put the pork in the crock pot this morning. 

Have a great Sunday!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Hi friends!  Honestly, no time to chat at all.... head out in 4 minutes to visit my Mom today and do some fabric shopping for DD's halloween costume.  

I just wanted to say HI so no one thought I disappeared!  Yesterday was good and busy, but great with the eating until 9pm when I had a run-in with a dish of ice cream!    And the ice cream WON!  oh well... 

I probably won't get a chance to catch up until tomorrow.  HOpe you all are enjoying a beautiful relaxing weekend....................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

JacksLilWench said:


> *HELLO ALL YOU SKINNY LITTLE LOSERS!!!*
> 
> *QOTD 10/14- What is something you would never have thought to do, either again or for the first time, before you lost your weight?*



Definitely running. Don't get me wrong, I hadn't lost all that much when I ran my first Half, but I have run each successive one at a lower rate and faster (with the exception of the Providence Half this summer, not my best race...). I am looking forward to the WDW Princess in February, and planning to continue that tradition. 



JacksLilWench said:


> I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?



I've I had known "hickey" was a school-sanctioned sport, I might have been more likely to participate  Thanks, that was an awesome laugh! 

No, I did not play sports, ever. And I don't play any now. I do run, so maybe that counts 



pjlla said:


> Hi friends!  Honestly, no time to chat at all.... head out in 4 minutes to visit my Mom today and do some fabric shopping for DD's halloween costume.



*Pamela* -- Yes, we were clearly separated at birth! It makes me sad that you didn't feel confident enough to pursue the degree that you wanted. You are clearly a smart cookie, and those apples did not fall far from the tree!  

One more crazy day at work, and then I get to enjoy this thread again. You guys have been busy learning and losing, I'm going to do my best to jump in and make some progress with you! 

Maria


----------



## JacksLilWench

Wow, I am REALLY gonna have to start proofreading a little bit better!  Glad you guys all got a good laugh- it's good for you! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Would you believe I don't have a picture? Mom never came to the pool with me on the days I wore it and the last day when she did, I had the other suit on!
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee I'm assuming you mean a *hockey* game?  I played tee-ball and soccer in the first grade-one of those organized sports things where they basically teach you how to hit/kick the ball. It was then that I determined I have absolutely no athletic ability. However, I did ride horses for one-two weeks a year for a few summers when I went to camp.



No pictures?!  I guess that means you have to have to go back and take some in your bikini.  What a shame, another trip to Disney!



jillbur said:


> JacksLilWench said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, we don't have that sport in western PA
> 
> I currently do not play any sports. In school I played softball, ran track, and was a cheerleader. Now, I just stick to my own thing! My friend is harrassing me to join roller derby here. They just started a league and she enjoys it. I know it would be a good workout, but I have no desire to be a derby girl. It's just not my thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard roller derby is a really awesome workout...but I'm like you, it's not quite up my alley.  I did used to roller skate when I was in middle school, but they shut the rink down and turned it into a car dealership- a big bummer
> 
> 
> 
> ougrad86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about the 50 lbs in a suitcase - kind of amazing that we can carry around that much.  It is hard lugging around 50 lbs in a suitcase, much less walking around with it everyday!  I lost 55 my first go round, never thought of it that way.  Going for 35 - 40 this time, much easier.  Losing weight did help my arthritic knees.
> 
> 
> 
> Wear a swimsuit and have fun at a waterpark.  And actually enjoy clothes shopping - I don't mind seeing myself in the mirror as much, the clothes look so much better now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every single pound lost, it takes three pounds of pressure off the joints in your lower body (knees, especially!)  And I actually just got back from the Disney store here in town- I was able to fit a medium shirt, and it looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?
> 
> I am so old that the only sports my school had for girls was cheering and softball.   My town didn't have softball teams that I knew about so I never played softball.  As for cheering I sprained my neck in gym class so I didn't think I could make the cheering squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes!  It was probably a good idea not to try out for cheerleading with a sprained neck.  Something like that certainly wouldn't have helped it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: I played field hockey in high school and I also played community league baseball when I was younger. Brian played soccer. Both girls are playing soccer and they took tennis lessons this summer. Today Ash starts a preseason basketball clinic. Izzie will start in a few weeks with her basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are all pretty athletic!  My family isn't a very sports-oriented one, unless you count cheering like crazy during baseball season.  It's been a very good couple of weeks with the NLCS and ALCS games going on.  Good luck to Ash and Izzie! in basketball!
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely running. Don't get me wrong, I hadn't lost all that much when I ran my first Half, but I have run each successive one at a lower rate and faster (with the exception of the Providence Half this summer, not my best race...). I am looking forward to the WDW Princess in February, and planning to continue that tradition.
> 
> 
> I've I had known "hickey" was a school-sanctioned sport, I might have been more likely to participate  Thanks, that was an awesome laugh!
> 
> No, I did not play sports, ever. And I don't play any now. I do run, so maybe that counts
> 
> Maria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am definitely gonna proof my next question!! I must admit, some of my favorite laughs are at myself.
> 
> I would count running, absolutely.  If you need special shoes for it, it counts
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JacksLilWench

Hey Losers!! (It always looks so funny when I type that, like I'm the bully in a high school movie, haha) Today's question will be nice and simple- with very few words to mistype! 

QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?

Mine was Aladdin.  I distinctly remember the opening sequence where Robin Williams does the voice of the guy on the camel that introduces the lamp to the story.  And I've loved it ever since!  The first movie I'm told I saw (and promptly fell in LOVE with ) was Little Mermaid.  From age five til age...well, my current age actually, I have loved that movie.  And!  It's one of the movies to be released in 3D in 2013!!  The article with the release dates and movies is here: http://www.avclub.com/articles/disney-realizes-youll-probably-go-see-a-bunch-of-i,62826/  The article does have a slant to it...but is a little tongue-in-cheek


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> Mine was Aladdin.  I distinctly remember the opening sequence where Robin Williams does the voice of the guy on the camel that introduces the lamp to the story.  And I've loved it ever since!



Haha we love that intro! And we frequently quote it: "Too close, a little too close"! My first Disney movie that I *remember* seeing in theaters was 101 Dalmatians with Glenn Close. I must have been visiting my Dad and had gone with my grandmother. I'm told the first Disney movie I saw in the theater was *actually* Pocahontas.


----------



## EDuke98080

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?



I think mine was one of the Herbie the Love Bug movies. (I guess I just dated myself...) It may have been for a birthday party. The first one we took my daughter to was 101 Dalmations when she was 3. She started to sob hysterically when the puppies were stolen and we had to leave. She wouldn't stop crying even though I told her it would trun out ok.  

Erika


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?

Ugh, gonna date myself now. It was Fantasia, 1970's theatre re-release. I couldn't be that old because I don't remember most of it but mom tells the story of my brother popping up and asking very loudly what that funny smell was. People were smoking pot during the movie.


----------



## my3princes

JacksLilWench said:


> Shew!!  Crazy day again!!  My life is never this wild unless I have something like this I've committed myself to.  Murphy's Law, right?  Oh well, on to the questions!
> 
> I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?
> 
> I've never been athletically inclined myself, but I have been known to be gooood at kickball!  I would love to learn to play football, I just need someone to teach me.  Someone with a lot of patience!
> 
> I'll be back on later with replies AND game recap!!
> 
> Have a lovely losing day!!



I needed a good laugh tonight   I was a hockey cheerleader in High School, I guess today that would make me a Hickey Cheerleader   I also played softball, even played coed adult softball after college.  Now I run 5 lacrosse teams, but I don't have to actually play.


----------



## my3princes

I'm behind, and don't have time to go back and read so I'll just try to keep up from here.

Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.

I'm sure I posted that we're struggling with Nick's depression issues.  We think that we may have found a therapist to start working with him, we meet her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.

Friday on the way to school Hunter totally came unglued and told me that he was being bullied at school.  2 classmates were continually interupting him everytime the tried to talk with "shut up" and telling him that he doesn't have any friends.  We wound up in the Dean of Students office with the guidance counselor and they were going to talk to the boys on Friday.  Hunter did say that one of them apologized later in the day and said that they were just trying to be funny.  Of course I also talked to his Mom that morning as she works at the school.  He also said that a boy had been hitting him in the head on the bus on Tuesday.  The school will be getting the video tapes and going from there.  I know the family and if the school doesn't do something I WILL.

This morning Chris got his thumb crushed in the wood splitter.  We didn't call 911, but rushed him to the hospital ourselves.  The closest ambulance is 15 minutes away.  It looked really bad here, flat like you see in cartoons with the bone and muscle sticking out the end (sorry about that imagery).  The tip is broken, but miraculously the tendons and nerves seem intact.  They were able to reconstruct it and sew it up in the ER, but he needs to see a hand surgeon later in the week.  He was concerned that he would never be able to use that thumb again and therefore would have to find a new career.  We're hopeful that he will get 100% use back, but it may need a pin put in.  Infection is the worst fear and if it gets infected all bets are off.  I've known him for close to 25 years, I've seen him in pain, but nothing came close to this.  The percocet seems to be controlling the pain tonight.

Please tell me that we've had our 3rd bad luck thing for this go round because honestly I'm not sure how much more I can handle.  My back is hurting from stess and I was physically shaking most of the day. 


Tomorrow is a new day and it has to be better than today.  Friday I told my mother that I was ready to scoop up my kids, grab my husband and run away to deserted island.  Now I really wish we had.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hang in there Deb. The good thing id Hunter told you he's having issues at school. So many kids never say anything until it escalates to the point of no return. You are a very proactive parent and that is a great thing for a kid to have! 
As for Chris. He'll be ok if he can get a good surgeon. DH crushed, actually ground, his thumb in a cam gear on a car about 23 years ago. It was hamburger meat, really bad. But with a great surgeon he has full use of his thumb. It did take about a years worth of surgeries, basically building the thumb from the inside out but unless you are really looking for the scar and looking at the nail you can't tell. One more surgery would have fixed the nail but he had had enough. 
I'll say a prayer that Nick gets in to see that counselor and that she can take him on as a patient. 

Big hugs to the whole family. If you need to scoop everyone up and take of for a weekend, do it. Sometimes we just need a break from reality. Heck, stay home turn off the phone and hide out with movies and what not.


----------



## ougrad86

JacksLilWench said:


> I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?



Not athletically inclined.  My DS had tried football, but he just couldn't do it (he is very skinny, and a little clumsy as this age tends to be),  So he tried track and was doing well until he had a bout of tendonitis.  He will try it again this year and see if he can.

I am very good at cheering him on, and cheering on my football team!  There is also a number of sports I like watching, adore the Olympics, but that is about the extent of my involvement in sports!  Unless you count playing Wii Sports !



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?



I know I saw alot of them.  The first I remember is Bambi, but it was a rerelease or something.  I was pretty young, but I think it stuck with me because of what happened to Bambi's mother.  I still cry at that part!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Disneywedding2010 said:


> We're going to Tutto. It will be bittersweet for me. That's where Josh and I ate back in 07 when I took him to Epcot for the first time. I'm not sure what I'm going to have. I looked at the menu a few weeks ago but I'll need to look at it again. Don't know if we'll actually ride any rides while we're there or if we'll just walk around. Its suppose to be a beautiful day tomorrow in the low 80s.



Yum, let me know what you get and what you like. Enjoy 



happysummer said:


> Hi Everyone
> I think I have been gone over three weeks can I join again?
> Missing WDW already wish I lived in Florida.



Sure thing, just PM me your weight and if you have a goal that you would like me to track, you can PM that as well. Welcome 



Hi everyone, 
Quick drive-by post. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Keep those weigh-ins coming. Don't forget you have until tomorrow night at 8:00 PM EST to send them my way.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## seashell724

ADVICE PLEASE! 
My weight lose is not going as planned!!! Here is what I'm dealing with and could use advice from those who have been there before.
 I am trying to wean from breastfeeding little by little right now so I am so confused about how much I can or need to eat! Somedays I am down in feeds but sometimes my little one wants more milk so then I breastfeed her more.
I am soooo frustrated b/c I want to lose but need to have enough calories to produce milk but I am weaning so who knows how much that is! 
BAH!


----------



## buzz5985

dvccruiser76 said:


> Good morning fellow losers  Keep those weigh-ins coming. Hope everyone has a great OP weekend!
> 
> Lots of people have been reporting great losses and a bunch are heading on vacation, so please have safe and wonderful trips



Not me.  I'm up a couple - blaming it on hormones!!  And started getting sloppy this week tracking, etc.



mackeysmom said:


> I've been seeing a chiropractor for about 3 years.  I started out seeing him three times a week, then down to two  times a week, then once a week, and now I go every other week.
> 
> For me - it was one of the best moves I've ever made. In addition to seeing huge improvement in my neck/back, my once semi-frequent migraines are almost completely gone.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This week's eating was hit and miss.   I managed to give away more than half of the evil Chocodiles I was given for my birthday.  I did keep seven of them, and have enjoyed one each night with a cup of tea before bed.
> 
> Towards the middle of the week, I came down with an awful headcold and flip-flopped between not being hungry at all and having a voracious appetite.
> 
> Since I'm leaving for Vegas tomorrow, I didn't do my normal mid-week big grocery stop.  Instead, I've just sort of been eating out of the fridge/pantry in an effort not to waste any food that might not last while I'm gone.  Some days it worked, others (like last night's dinner of leftover mashed potatoes with bacon bits and cheese - that's it - no meat, no veggies ), not so much.
> 
> I don't have an eating/drinking plan for Vegas.  I'm just going to enjoy myself.  Unlike other trips, however, I will be aware of my satisfaction point.   I refuse to eat to the point where I'm uncomfortable - a habit I've had in the past, and one that is still difficult for me to break.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE TO BE A MEMBER OF THE "CLEAN PLATE CLUB" - is my new mantra.
> 
> Here's a picture of my nephew, my sister, and myself at last week's Lustgarten Foundation Pancreatic Cancer Walk.  We always wear matching shirts honoring my mother (Team Nonna - my nieces and nephew called my mom "Nonna".).  Last year my shirt was a woman's 3X, this year it was a ladies XXL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Laura



My cousin died from pancreatic cancer.  She was 40 yo and left 3 children behind the youngest being 5.  Thank you for walking for them.  Congratulations on the weight loss.



happysummer said:


> Hi Everyone
> I think I have been gone over three weeks can I join again?
> Missing WDW already wish I lived in Florida.



You can come back whenever you would like.  



trinaweena said:


> Hello all, sorry I havent been able to check in, we've been going right to bed after the con every night. It's been fun so far, really hard to eat well, but lots of walking.  I have like no money which is stressing me out but there is notbing i can do about it
> 
> had quite the day today, when we left the con we went to go to times square to go to the disney store and actually got caught in the protest.  i dont know if anyone is following this, but it was the occupy wall street protestors who apparently left wallstreet and moved to time square.  we had no idea this was happening and it was quite a scary situation.  we go caught in the middle of the protest and literally couldnt move. onece you got in, there was no getting out, and you didnt know what you were walking into untill it was too late.  we finally managed to make it out on a side street but it was reallly scary.  as we were walking away from time square we saw more cops than ive ever seen in my life, and one man (i assume a new yorker) actually said to us "you guys should really get out of here, this is not going to be a good situation"
> 
> apparently things did get really out of hand tonight, and from twitter it seems like we got out just in time.   regardless of what they are protesting for, it stops being a peacful protest when you have that many people decsending on such a crowded, touristy place and making things impassable.  it made us really angry and upset and we couldnt even get to the disney store.
> 
> we will be there tomorrow and i hope they are gone. all in all it was a scary thing and i did not enjoy it. but it is interesting to be able to say that i was literally there, in the middle of it.



Glad you got away from the protest OK.  



JacksLilWench said:


> Hey Losers!! (It always looks so funny when I type that, like I'm the bully in a high school movie, haha) Today's question will be nice and simple- with very few words to mistype!
> 
> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> Mine was Aladdin.  I distinctly remember the opening sequence where Robin Williams does the voice of the guy on the camel that introduces the lamp to the story.  And I've loved it ever since!  The first movie I'm told I saw (and promptly fell in LOVE with ) was Little Mermaid.  From age five til age...well, my current age actually, I have loved that movie.  And!  It's one of the movies to be released in 3D in 2013!!  The article with the release dates and movies is here: http://www.avclub.com/articles/disney-realizes-youll-probably-go-see-a-bunch-of-i,62826/  The article does have a slant to it...but is a little tongue-in-cheek





EDuke98080 said:


> I think mine was one of the Herbie the Love Bug movies. (I guess I just dated myself...) It may have been for a birthday party. The first one we took my daughter to was 101 Dalmations when she was 3. She started to sob hysterically when the puppies were stolen and we had to leave. She wouldn't stop crying even though I told her it would trun out ok.
> 
> Erika





BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> Ugh, gonna date myself now. It was Fantasia, 1970's theatre re-release. I couldn't be that old because I don't remember most of it but mom tells the story of my brother popping up and asking very loudly what that funny smell was. People were smoking pot during the movie.



I don't know - I may have you all beat.  I remember seeing Bambi at the Meadow Glen Drive In in Medford, MA.  Not the original release LOL (1942) But it must have been the mid 60's.  I remember being in my PJ's, bringing our pillows.  



my3princes said:


> I'm behind, and don't have time to go back and read so I'll just try to keep up from here.
> 
> Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.
> 
> I'm sure I posted that we're struggling with Nick's depression issues.  We think that we may have found a therapist to start working with him, we meet her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Friday on the way to school Hunter totally came unglued and told me that he was being bullied at school.  2 classmates were continually interupting him everytime the tried to talk with "shut up" and telling him that he doesn't have any friends.  We wound up in the Dean of Students office with the guidance counselor and they were going to talk to the boys on Friday.  Hunter did say that one of them apologized later in the day and said that they were just trying to be funny.  Of course I also talked to his Mom that morning as she works at the school.  He also said that a boy had been hitting him in the head on the bus on Tuesday.  The school will be getting the video tapes and going from there.  I know the family and if the school doesn't do something I WILL.
> 
> This morning Chris got his thumb crushed in the wood splitter.  We didn't call 911, but rushed him to the hospital ourselves.  The closest ambulance is 15 minutes away.  It looked really bad here, flat like you see in cartoons with the bone and muscle sticking out the end (sorry about that imagery).  The tip is broken, but miraculously the tendons and nerves seem intact.  They were able to reconstruct it and sew it up in the ER, but he needs to see a hand surgeon later in the week.  He was concerned that he would never be able to use that thumb again and therefore would have to find a new career.  We're hopeful that he will get 100% use back, but it may need a pin put in.  Infection is the worst fear and if it gets infected all bets are off.  I've known him for close to 25 years, I've seen him in pain, but nothing came close to this.  The percocet seems to be controlling the pain tonight.
> 
> Please tell me that we've had our 3rd bad luck thing for this go round because honestly I'm not sure how much more I can handle.  My back is hurting from stess and I was physically shaking most of the day.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day and it has to be better than today.  Friday I told my mother that I was ready to scoop up my kids, grab my husband and run away to deserted island.  Now I really wish we had.



Sorry your kids are having troubles.  My DS 14 also has ADHD and has struggled.  I hate to say it - but it took DS to put some kid in a head lock - and told him he would beat him if he didn't leave him alone.  The trouble with bulllies is that they are sneaky and seem to know when nobody is looking.  My DS wasn't so smart.  Many teachers observed it and DS was suspended for a day for sticking up for himself.

My DH cut his hand in half on a table saw.  He was pushing a piece of wood through the saw, with a pusher when the piece started to rise, he went to push the piece and the saw caught it and just sucked everything through.  I was out Christmas shopping at the time and he was home with DS at the time age 4.  The police stayed with DS until I got home.  I dropped DS off at DSIL and then went to MGH to see DH.  He was as high as a kite from the drugs - people were coming in to see his wound.  I never looked at it.  All he wanted me to do was go check is saw and see if he shut it off.  His surgery lasted 8 hours.  In the end his left thumb is a blade shorter than his right.  His left index finger is nonfunctional and frozen into a hook from the tendon's shrinking.  After a year of therapy he was advised to amputate it, but he couldn't do it.  He is a plumber and works around his disabilities.  FRom what I understand as long as you can "grip" with your thumb (move your thumb accross your palm to you little finger) you are good to go.  That is the most important function to have use of your thumb.  Good luck to your DH.  



seashell724 said:


> ADVICE PLEASE!
> My weight lose is not going as planned!!! Here is what I'm dealing with and could use advice from those who have been there before.
> I am trying to wean from breastfeeding little by little right now so I am so confused about how much I can or need to eat! Somedays I am down in feeds but sometimes my little one wants more milk so then I breastfeed her more.
> I am soooo frustrated b/c I want to lose but need to have enough calories to produce milk but I am weaning so who knows how much that is!
> BAH!



I have no advice - but have you considered talking to a nutritionist??  

Janis


----------



## akhaloha

QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?

The earliest Disney movie I remember seeing in theaters was Candleshoe (1977) with Jodie Foster.  I went with my mom one afternoon after we bought my first training bra.  I felt so grown up.    Why did we call them training bras?  What a silly thing to remember!


----------



## donac

QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?

I think I have most people beat.  I vaguely remember 101 Dalmations (THE ORIGINAL) but I do remember see Mary Poppins at a drive in.  I remember seeing Bedknobs and Broomsticks at Radio City Music Hall when they used to show movies with their shows.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

I would like to say thanks to everyone.  We have our ups and downs but are making it through everything together.  It helps to have such wonderful people that reach out and touch your life.  Also thanks DisneyWedding2010, I enjoyed talking with you.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD Tuesday 10/11/11
> What are your Fall and Winter season exercise go-tos?


Running, yoga, weight training and inside cardio training.  Running is the only thing I really do outside (as far as exercise) during the Winter.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD 10/12/11 On your next Disney adventure, is there anything you plan on doing that you've never done before?



We are going to eat at the Garden Grill in Epcot and I'm going to run Goofy.  I've done the last two Jan. half marathons and decided to do the full also this year.  So the smart guy I am I signed up for Goofy.  That's what I get for listening to my friend that's doing it also.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD: Thursday 10/13/11
> QOTD – What is something positive you’ve done this week? What is something you like to change or work on?


I was able to run/walk a total of 22 miles this week so that is a step in the right (positive) direction.  I would really like to add more yoga/stretching to my daily routine.  I find that it is not only good for my body but it seems to help me mentally.  

Also I would like to thanks to BernardandMissBianca for taking the time to put some great questions together this week.  



JacksLilWench said:


> *QOTD 10/14- What is something you would never have thought to do, either again or for the first time, before you lost your weight?*


Go water skiing.  It has been a very long time since I've been skiing.  I use to love doing that and maybe by next summer will be able to again.



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?


I believe the first Disney movie I remember seeing in the theaters is The Lion King.  I'm sure there were earlier ones but that's the one I remember for sure.



JacksLilWench said:


> I am about to head out the door to a hickey game tonight (Go Charlotte Checkers!!) Have any of you ever played a sport, either currently, or in high school?



I played/participated in several sports in high school (football, basketball, baseball, track and field and wrestling).  I did play softball until recently.  I realized that 1) Church softball does not necessarily mean that everyone acts like adults and that its just a game and 2) It sure hurts more now when you slide or dive.  So I decided it was time to retire.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend and a good beginning to the week.

Tim


----------



## cobbler

Rose&Mike said:


> For anyone who is on facebook and is a runner, I have found a lot of motivation lately from this group lately:
> I<3 to run
> 
> Just the kick in the pants I need some days.



Oh Thank you, I will have to check that out! I also like to try to stay motivated with the Nike+ thing. I have joined a few of the challenges like running from Disneyland to WDW, run for your favorite park and those types of things. It's kinda fun to see the progress.



pjlla said:


> Hi friends!  Honestly, no time to chat at all.... head out in 4 minutes to visit my Mom today and do some fabric shopping for DD's halloween costume.
> 
> I just wanted to say HI so no one thought I disappeared!  Yesterday was good and busy, but great with the eating until 9pm when I had a run-in with a dish of ice cream!    And the ice cream WON!  oh well...
> 
> I probably won't get a chance to catch up until tomorrow.  HOpe you all are enjoying a beautiful relaxing weekend....................P



Ice cream can win once in a while, better than binging because you feel deprived 



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?



This is sad but I think it was Hercules....



my3princes said:


> I'm behind, and don't have time to go back and read so I'll just try to keep up from here.
> 
> Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.
> 
> I'm sure I posted that we're struggling with Nick's depression issues.  We think that we may have found a therapist to start working with him, we meet her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Friday on the way to school Hunter totally came unglued and told me that he was being bullied at school.  2 classmates were continually interupting him everytime the tried to talk with "shut up" and telling him that he doesn't have any friends.  We wound up in the Dean of Students office with the guidance counselor and they were going to talk to the boys on Friday.  Hunter did say that one of them apologized later in the day and said that they were just trying to be funny.  Of course I also talked to his Mom that morning as she works at the school.  He also said that a boy had been hitting him in the head on the bus on Tuesday.  The school will be getting the video tapes and going from there.  I know the family and if the school doesn't do something I WILL.
> 
> This morning Chris got his thumb crushed in the wood splitter.  We didn't call 911, but rushed him to the hospital ourselves.  The closest ambulance is 15 minutes away.  It looked really bad here, flat like you see in cartoons with the bone and muscle sticking out the end (sorry about that imagery).  The tip is broken, but miraculously the tendons and nerves seem intact.  They were able to reconstruct it and sew it up in the ER, but he needs to see a hand surgeon later in the week.  He was concerned that he would never be able to use that thumb again and therefore would have to find a new career.  We're hopeful that he will get 100% use back, but it may need a pin put in.  Infection is the worst fear and if it gets infected all bets are off.  I've known him for close to 25 years, I've seen him in pain, but nothing came close to this.  The percocet seems to be controlling the pain tonight.
> 
> Please tell me that we've had our 3rd bad luck thing for this go round because honestly I'm not sure how much more I can handle.  My back is hurting from stess and I was physically shaking most of the day.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day and it has to be better than today.  Friday I told my mother that I was ready to scoop up my kids, grab my husband and run away to deserted island.  Now I really wish we had.



 It will be ok. I swear sometimes when it rains it pours. I had a rough couple of years not to long ago and I wondered if things would ever turn around. Thankfully they have and I believe it has made me stronger. Keep your head up, God doesn't give you anything you can't handle..

As for me, now I am heading to the basement to do my first workout since I joined this little group (pathetic since I joined last week Wednesday or Thursday), but I am going to go and do it. For some reason I am having that motivation that I haven't felt in a long time. I hope it will stay 
Sent in my weight, goal weight and even my measurements to the appropriate people and I'm ready to get this ball rolling. I have 6 weeks until Disney and I'd like to see some improvement - or at least be able to not feel like I can put on shorts, haven't worn any in almost 2 years.... UGH!

Have a good one!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?



I'm going to say _Bedknobs and Broomsticks_. I'm not sure if it's a real memory, or more of an "I think I should remember" memory. I definitely remember seeing the orginal Herbie the Love Bug  and Freaky Friday movies in theaters...movies were a pretty big treat when I was a kid. I doubt I got taken to much until I was old enough to see the commercials and beg for it. My parents weren't like me, chomping at the bit to take my 2 yr. old to see his first movie, "The Tigger Movie". I just don't think it would have occurred to them to take a child to the movies who wasn't asking to see one, and there were definitely budgetary concerns. 

Maria


----------



## jillbur

QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?

I honestly have no idea! I don't think my family went to the movies much when I was younger. We did have the Disney Channel (which most of my friend's didn't) so we were the cool house  I remember being about 6 and watching Bedknobs and Broomsticks on New Year's Eve (not the year it came out-just a repeat). The first movie I remember in the theaters was The Little Mermaid and I was probably in middle school...maybe 7th grade? Oh well, I make my kids go to all of them so I guess I am living through them!

Walked in to work and was told that I needed to do an IEP right now, so I am slowly working on it. I'm on my lunch break and needed a IEP break and I found it in the DIS! Off to assign some work for my afternoon classes so I can type away. Hope everyone has a great Monday!

Jill


----------



## cobbler

Hooray!! I got my workout in!! 50 minutes of cardio and abs  

And so far today I have eaten well. Whole wheat toast with homemade strawberry jam for breakfast, 6" subway club (no mayo) for lunch with an orange and the other half of the sub will be for dinner.


----------



## JacksLilWench

akhaloha said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> The earliest Disney movie I remember seeing in theaters was Candleshoe (1977) with Jodie Foster.  I went with my mom one afternoon after we bought my first training bra.  I felt so grown up.    Why did we call them training bras?  What a silly thing to remember!



It's always the silly things you remember best, I think!



donac said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> I think I have most people beat.  I vaguely remember 101 Dalmatians (THE ORIGINAL) but I do remember see Mary Poppins at a drive in.  I remember seeing Bedknobs and Broomsticks at Radio City Music Hall when they used to show movies with their shows.



Oh wow, that's a good memory to have 



AUdisneyDad said:


> Go water skiing.  It has been a very long time since I've been skiing.  I use to love doing that and maybe by next summer will be able to again.
> 
> 
> I believe the first Disney movie I remember seeing in the theaters is The Lion King.  I'm sure there were earlier ones but that's the one I remember for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I played/participated in several sports in high school (football, basketball, baseball, track and field and wrestling).  I did play softball until recently.  I realized that 1) Church softball does not necessarily mean that everyone acts like adults and that its just a game and 2) It sure hurts more now when you slide or dive.  So I decided it was time to retire.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and a good beginning to the week.
> 
> Tim



I know what you mean about church softball leagues.  We have that problem around here, but it isn't limited to sports leagues.  There have been several churches we stopped going to because it was like a popularity contest.  And if you weren't winning, you were talking about the "winner" behind their back.  Not very adult   I've never been water skiing, though.  I have always wanted to check that out!



cobbler said:


> This is sad but I think it was Hercules....



I love that movie!!  I was going through a period of a little self-doubt and frustration, and I watched that movie and as silly as it sounds, it helped a lot.  I was trying to get a job in a different department within the same hospital, and I kept getting rejected, because I didn't have any experience.  And I just kept repeating to myself "How am I supposed to prove myself a hero, if no one will give me a chance?"  But sure enough, I got into a different department, and I love my job!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm going to say _Bedknobs and Broomsticks_. I'm not sure if it's a real memory, or more of an "I think I should remember" memory. I definitely remember seeing the orginal Herbie the Love Bug  and Freaky Friday movies in theaters...movies were a pretty big treat when I was a kid. I doubt I got taken to much until I was old enough to see the commercials and beg for it. My parents weren't like me, chomping at the bit to take my 2 yr. old to see his first movie, "The Tigger Movie". I just don't think it would have occurred to them to take a child to the movies who wasn't asking to see one, and there were definitely budgetary concerns.
> 
> Maria



Maria, I'm like you I think.  I don't have any kids, but I find myself wondering what movie Disney will have come out with by the time I have some!  And I can't wait to sit down and watch all the DVD's/Blu-Rays I already have with my future kids 



jillbur said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> I honestly have no idea! I don't think my family went to the movies much when I was younger. We did have the Disney Channel (which most of my friend's didn't) so we were the cool house  I remember being about 6 and watching Bedknobs and Broomsticks on New Year's Eve (not the year it came out-just a repeat). The first movie I remember in the theaters was The Little Mermaid and I was probably in middle school...maybe 7th grade? Oh well, I make my kids go to all of them so I guess I am living through them!
> 
> Jill



Oh Little Mermaid, how I wish I could remember watching that in the theaters!



cobbler said:


> Hooray!! I got my workout in!! 50 minutes of cardio and abs
> 
> And so far today I have eaten well. Whole wheat toast with homemade strawberry jam for breakfast, 6" subway club (no mayo) for lunch with an orange and the other half of the sub will be for dinner.



Whoo-hoo for workouts!!  Keep up the awesome work, Skinny Girl!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Happy Monday, Losers!!!  How was your weekend?  Did you stay On Plan?  Did you veer off a little, and now getting back on track?  I know I had a crazy weekend.  Monday is a good reminder to straighten up and fly right, weigh-in is just four days away!!  And today's question maybe be able to shed some light if you are having some difficulties in the losing department.

This article comes from RealAge.com, a great site with a plethora of information about health topics.



> Dropping a few pounds is just a matter of eating less and exercising more, right? Wrong. You'll shed more weight if you add these two steps to the formula:
> 
> Chill out and turn in early. That's right. A recent study found that curbing stress and getting plenty of sleep can boost weight-loss success.
> 
> *Relax, Sleep, and Lose*
> Researchers put 432 obese adults on a standard eat-less/exercise-more weight-loss plan for 6 months. Although most folks lost weight, those with lower stress levels at the start of the study lost a lot more than their anxious counterparts did. Sleep also impacted the amount of weight lost. People who snoozed at least 6  but not more than 8 -- hours a night were more likely to achieve the study's pre-established goal of at least 10 pounds, compared to those who got less or more shut-eye. Study participants with the most stress and sleep difficulties were 50 percent less likely than the mellow, well-rested dieters to reach the study's 10-pound goal.
> 
> *How It Works*
> How do stress and poor sleep mess with weight loss? Chronic stress boosts levels of feel-hungry hormones, which leads many people to reach for caloric comfort foods to ease their anxiety. Many of those foods are not only higher in waist-padding sugar and fat, they're also addictive, so the more you eat, the more you crave. Lack of sleep can interfere with your metabolism, cranking up your appetite while making you too weary to exercise.



So, in light of the study mentioned in the article...

QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques?  Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car?  Do you like to get regular pedicures?  Do you take a pottery class?  Maybe even a kick-boxing class!

I loooove to plan vacations as my stress-buster.  Something about planning when I'm gonna lay on the beach with a cute tan cabana boy bringing me fruity drinks just calms me right on down   But if I'm not able to head to the water anytime soon, a pedicure is a fabulous holdover.  And if I ever see you on the beach next to me, I'm totally willing to share my cabana boy!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

AUdisneyDad said:


> Also I would like to thanks to BernardandMissBianca for taking the time to put some great questions together this week.



Thanks *Tim*! And thank you for being such an inspiration to all of us. You are a pillar of strength! 



JacksLilWench said:


> Happy Monday, Losers!!!  How was your weekend?  Did you stay On Plan?  Did you veer off a little, and now getting back on track?  I know I had a crazy weekend.  Monday is a good reminder to straighten up and fly right, weigh-in is just four days away!!  And today's question maybe be able to shed some light if you are having some difficulties in the losing department.
> 
> QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques?  Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car?  Do you like to get regular pedicures?  Do you take a pottery class?  Maybe even a kick-boxing class!



Weekend was rough. We had our huge party but I have felt under the weather all weekend. Today I slept until 10 and stayed in bed until 12. I have a horrid migraine for days, I think it's the prednisone for my poison ivy, 6 more days of that stuff, then I'm done!!
Yard work is overrated!!!!!

Stress relievers - Wii Boxing!!!! Yoga, scrapbooking, walking/running, and music. I have a few great CD's - Celtic Moods and Transitions (never listen to it while driving!). Oh and mowing the lawn, lots of time for reflection and working through problems mowing an acre with a push mower.


----------



## tigger813

Hello from NC! Arrived this afternoon. Been to the drs with Mom and picked up pizza for supper. I was starving. I'm taking her shopping tomorrow and not sure what else. I think we're driving to High Point on Thursday to visit s friend.

Going to watch a movie tonight with my parents and hopefully get a good night's sleep. I'll probably read for a bit too. Talked to Ash briefly this afternoon. They are all at soccer practice tonight so I will talk to them in a little while. 

Time to have something the drink and get comfy! My back aches probably from flying!

TTFN


----------



## MickeyMagic

QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?

I don't remember the specific movie, but I do remember that most movies were 35 cents, but Disney movies were 50 cents!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------66!
not reporting in for 1 week-----11
not reporting in for 2 weeks----9
not reporting in for 3 weeks----7
Excused--------------------------3
weigh ins-------------------------36
gains-----------------------------5
maintains------------------------15
losses----------------------------16
new or returning members ----3


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 5!
This weeks group loss = 20.7 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.29 %  
Total group weight loss so far 251.1 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
41%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 5? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 5 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.82% - carmiedog 
#9- 0.86% - bellebookworm9 
#8- 0.87% - LoraJ 
#7- 0.95% - MickeyMagic 
#6 - 1.13% - jillbur 
#5- 1.19% - momofdjc 
#4- 1.43% - thunderbird1 
#3- 1.88% - satorifound 
#2- 1.95% - glss1/2fll 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 5 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 2.03% - Desiree*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations Desiree !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## cclovesdis

I don't know where my time went!  Sorry I went MIA on you.

Thank you for the wonderful compliments on this week's Healthy Habits. A very organized fellow BL let me know that I had you make an exercise plan and then exercise all 7 days. Oops. I don't really know what I can do about that, but remember it's participation that counts! Thank you for calling that to my attention! 

Things are going well. I have been having bits of rice here and there and so far, I have been fine. The allergist said that it was an allergy and then explained that it could be wrong so this type of trial is what I'd have to do. Being able to eat rice is such a relief! GF is will be so much easier now. 

Weigh-in ended up being a .7 gain. I will definitely take that after being up 4 pounds on Thursday. I'm not sure what happened between Th. and Fri., but I'm not complaining. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 5 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 33% complete.


aamomma  60.00
akhaloha  26.00
amoggio816  19.13
buzz5985  50.00
cclovesdis  35.00
ClassicPooh2  30.00
Desiree  25.33
dis-happy  9.09
DopeyDame  7.69
dvccruiser76 0.00
EDuke98080  31.43
elanorasmom  5.71
goldcupmom  12.05
JacksLilWench  0.00
jillbur  44.12
jimmduck  10.23
keenercam  21.00
kollerbear  27.00
LoraJ  16.67
lovehoney  32.50
lovetoscrap  13.33
Michele  0.00
MickeyMagic  37.04
mvlimmex  28.00
pjstevens  16.67
rafikifan2911  35.00
Redcat52  13.33
RutgersAlum 18.33
Seashell724  11.39
SettinSail  31.61
thunderbird1  32.00
tigger813  24.70
tinkerbellfriend  10.00
trinaweena  13.77
wickeys friend  30.00
Worfiedoodles  27.00
yanni2  1.00
yulilin3  13.57
Zoesmama03 20.93


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

Congratulations to this week's losers  Keep up the good work everyone and if you're like me (I know bad coming from the weight tracker), IT'S TIME TO GET OUR BUTTS BACK ON THE WAGON. NO EXCUSES!

Phew, I am a big offender here so I'm yelling at myself as well. It's time for a wake up call. We're 1/3rd through the challenge and I'm back where I started 



cobbler said:


> Hooray!! I got my workout in!! 50 minutes of cardio and abs



Nice work!


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> I'm behind, and don't have time to go back and read so I'll just try to keep up from here.
> 
> Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.
> 
> I'm sure I posted that we're struggling with Nick's depression issues.  We think that we may have found a therapist to start working with him, we meet her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Friday on the way to school Hunter totally came unglued and told me that he was being bullied at school.  2 classmates were continually interupting him everytime the tried to talk with "shut up" and telling him that he doesn't have any friends.  We wound up in the Dean of Students office with the guidance counselor and they were going to talk to the boys on Friday.  Hunter did say that one of them apologized later in the day and said that they were just trying to be funny.  Of course I also talked to his Mom that morning as she works at the school.  He also said that a boy had been hitting him in the head on the bus on Tuesday.  The school will be getting the video tapes and going from there.  I know the family and if the school doesn't do something I WILL.
> 
> This morning Chris got his thumb crushed in the wood splitter.  We didn't call 911, but rushed him to the hospital ourselves.  The closest ambulance is 15 minutes away.  It looked really bad here, flat like you see in cartoons with the bone and muscle sticking out the end (sorry about that imagery).  The tip is broken, but miraculously the tendons and nerves seem intact.  They were able to reconstruct it and sew it up in the ER, but he needs to see a hand surgeon later in the week.  He was concerned that he would never be able to use that thumb again and therefore would have to find a new career.  We're hopeful that he will get 100% use back, but it may need a pin put in.  Infection is the worst fear and if it gets infected all bets are off.  I've known him for close to 25 years, I've seen him in pain, but nothing came close to this.  The percocet seems to be controlling the pain tonight.
> 
> Please tell me that we've had our 3rd bad luck thing for this go round because honestly I'm not sure how much more I can handle.  My back is hurting from stess and I was physically shaking most of the day.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day and it has to be better than today.  Friday I told my mother that I was ready to scoop up my kids, grab my husband and run away to deserted island.  Now I really wish we had.



Deb, I'm so sorry to hear this  What did the mother that works at the school have to say about her son? Have they done anything yet? 

You just hear about this so much lately and it breaks your heart. 

Good for your son for being able to tell you, I'm sure it was hard and the poor kid probably felt embarassed. Shame on those boys. Though I'm guessing girls can be just as bad. 

Hope DH is doing better and healing quickly. 

Any updates on either situation?


----------



## my3princes

dvccruiser76 said:


> Deb, I'm so sorry to hear this  What did the mother that works at the school have to say about her son? Have they done anything yet?
> 
> You just hear about this so much lately and it breaks your heart.
> 
> Good for your son for being able to tell you, I'm sure it was hard and the poor kid probably felt embarassed. Shame on those boys. Though I'm guessing girls can be just as bad.
> 
> Hope DH is doing better and healing quickly.
> 
> Any updates on either situation?





The mother said that it was unacceptable and couldn't believe that he was doing it as he had come home from soccer the other night upset that some kids had called him fat.  the boy did appologize to Hunter.  I'm not sure that the second kid was spoken to yet and he was at it again today on the bus.  This time he told Hunter that Nick was not cool, I guess an argument ensued.  Hunter will talk to the Dean on Wednesday.  I'm sure I'll give a call too, or maybe an email tonight 

The therapist intake went well today and Nick should start therapy tomorrow.  She seemed really nice, in touch with teens and listened to our concerns and agreed with most.

Chris is hurting really bad today.  The thumb is swollen and the meds only take the edge off.  He has a wound check tomorrow and we should know what our next step is.  He is super worried about how much it is going to hurt when they unwrap it and manipulate it 

I'm so busy, trying to keep up with normal household things, take care of him since he can't use his right hand at all.  I took Nick out driving tonight as he takes his test on Wednesday   My biggest accomplishment today was sending an email excusing myself from the concession stand tomorrow night.  I just can't juggle on more thing right now.


----------



## keenercam

I'm so sorry I've been MIA. Between the stress of work and many social and family commitments I've been stressed beyond my limits. The only good thing is that worrying about surgery couldn't take me any further into stressland. 

Surgery didn't go as well as we'd all hoped. The cartilage from last year's cadaver bone and cartilage graft had detached and was flapped so he had to cut it out. I can't believe it. After all I went through. He also repaired the medial and lateral meniscus.  

Pain meds are very necessary right now. I hope I can sleep tonight. I'll go to work tomorrow, hopefully without crutches. 

Deb- I am thinking of you all, sweetie and keeping you in ny prayers. 

Sorry to all I missed. Gonna eat ice cream; the thing they put in my throat left it a little swollen and sore.  I figure ice cream is more tasty than a salt gargle.  Then pain Mesa again and bed. 

Hugs, all.


----------



## my3princes

Cam I so sorry that they had to remove last years work.  I know you were so hopeful on that.  Were they able to make repairs to the current injury?  I hear you on stress.  I think I'm at my threshold too.  I really need a down day to crawl into bed and sleep, but that isn't on my horizon anytime in the near future. I know that God won't give us more than we can handle, but geesh sometime I wonder.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!  I'm so sorry I've been mia also, just been busy and hectic here, but all is good.  I've read along as I could, and have enjoyed the qotds from last week with *Buffy* and this week with *Kaiti* as our coaches.  Thank you guys for coaching. 
Just want to send out a big hug to anyone struggling.  It may not always be easy, but trying to make this a lifestyle change is really what can make it happen.  We all have our ups and downs, and as long as we keep on trying, and getting back in that wagon as it rolls away, we are making positive changes.  Hang in there.  NEVER GIVE UP!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Congratulations to this week's losers  Keep up the good work everyone and if you're like me (I know bad coming from the weight tracker), IT'S TIME TO GET OUR BUTTS BACK ON THE WAGON. NO EXCUSES!
> 
> Phew, I am a big offender here so I'm yelling at myself as well. It's time for a wake up call. We're 1/3rd through the challenge and I'm back where I started


Thank you *Sue* for being our weighkeeper, and for kicking my butt this morning.  I definitely need to join you all back in the wagon!!  We can do this!!



keenercam said:


> I'm so sorry I've been MIA. Between the stress of work and many social and family commitments I've been stressed beyond my limits. The only good thing is that worrying about surgery couldn't take me any further into stressland.
> 
> Surgery didn't go as well as we'd all hoped. The cartilage from last year's cadaver bone and cartilage graft had detached and was flapped so he had to cut it out. I can't believe it. After all I went through. He also repaired the medial and lateral meniscus.
> 
> Pain meds are very necessary right now. I hope I can sleep tonight. I'll go to work tomorrow, hopefully without crutches.
> 
> Deb- I am thinking of you all, sweetie and keeping you in ny prayers.
> 
> Sorry to all I missed. Gonna eat ice cream; the thing they put in my throat left it a little swollen and sore.  I figure ice cream is more tasty than a salt gargle.  Then pain Mesa again and bed.
> 
> Hugs, all.


So sorry to hear all this Cam, with all you've been through.  Hang in there.  Sending prayers your way for a  quick and pain-contolled recovery.  



JacksLilWench said:


> *QOTD 10/14- What is something you would never have thought to do, either again or for the first time, before you lost your weight?*
> :


I never thought I would run.  I always hated running, and though I haven't been doing much lately, I will get my butt in gear, and start running again.    A few years ago I was down about 45 pounds from my all time high, and I never thought I would gain that back, but I have gained back about 30 of that, and I can feel it.  I definitely need to get my buttocks back in gear.  I will not gain any more back, and I will start to lose again.  I know I can do it.  

*Deb*-So sorry to hear about all you have on your plate, and I'll be praying your dh's recovery is easy, and that everything works out with the boys.

*Laura*-COngrats on a new size shirt, and thank you for walking for such a devastating disease.  Sorry for the loss of your mom.

Hello to everyone I've missed, and hugs to all in need.   Hope you're all having a good, healthy week.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Cam-- So what's next? What is the prognosis? I am so beyond sorry that it has been so unbelievably hard.

Deb-- I hope Chris' appointment goes well. I will be thinking about you all today.

I just wanted to say hi to *Sue*! Thanks for being the weight keeper!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

Another MIA person checking in.  We had company over the week-end and now I have a sinus infection.  I'm going to be staying home today watching Netflix and trying to get rid of this fever.  Pan Am and Disney movies are on deck.  

Lots of prayers, good thoughts and  to all our folks who need them! 

Congratulations to all of our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, *Desiree!* 

QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?

Okay, I'm going to date myself here, too.  The first Disney movie I remember seeing was Mary Poppins at a drive in theater in one of these





  We had our pjs and blankets and pillows, too, since it was a hatchback, which was a new thing then.  (My dad worked for Chrysler so we always had brand, new cars).  

So it isn't only you, *Dona* and *Janis.* 



seashell724 said:


> ADVICE PLEASE!
> My weight lose is not going as planned!!! Here is what I'm dealing with and could use advice from those who have been there before.
> I am trying to wean from breastfeeding little by little right now so I am so confused about how much I can or need to eat! Somedays I am down in feeds but sometimes my little one wants more milk so then I breastfeed her more.
> I am soooo frustrated b/c I want to lose but need to have enough calories to produce milk but I am weaning so who knows how much that is!
> BAH!



I agree with the folks who said a nutritionist would be able to help you figure this out.  It's hard to balance what is needed for Mom and baby.  



akhaloha said:


> Why did we call them training bras?  What a silly thing to remember!



 That was a big deal in a young girls life.  



cobbler said:


> Hooray!! I got my workout in!! 50 minutes of cardio and abs
> 
> And so far today I have eaten well. Whole wheat toast with homemade strawberry jam for breakfast, 6" subway club (no mayo) for lunch with an orange and the other half of the sub will be for dinner.



Nice job being on track!  



JacksLilWench said:


> Happy Monday, Losers!!!  How was your weekend?  Did you stay On Plan?  Did you veer off a little, and now getting back on track?  I know I had a crazy weekend.  Monday is a good reminder to straighten up and fly right, weigh-in is just four days away!!  And today's question maybe be able to shed some light if you are having some difficulties in the losing department.
> 
> This article comes from RealAge.com, a great site with a plethora of information about health topics.
> 
> So, in light of the study mentioned in the article...
> 
> QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques?  Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car?  Do you like to get regular pedicures?  Do you take a pottery class?  Maybe even a kick-boxing class!



Thanks for the reminder, *Kaiti!* I like to read as my stress buster.  And I'm not talking about reading anything smart or historical -- just good old "bubble gum for the brain" fiction.  

*Buffy,* hope that you feel better soon!  

*Tracey,* glad that you made it NC safely!  



MickeyMagic said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> I don't remember the specific movie, but I do remember that most movies were 35 cents, but Disney movies were 50 cents!



Isn't that funny that Disney movies were more?  

*CC,* glad that you can eat rice.  Anything that makes a GF lifestyle easier is a lifesaver for the one who has to follow it.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Congratulations to this week's losers  Keep up the good work everyone and if you're like me (I know bad coming from the weight tracker), IT'S TIME TO GET OUR BUTTS BACK ON THE WAGON. NO EXCUSES!
> 
> Phew, I am a big offender here so I'm yelling at myself as well. It's time for a wake up call. We're 1/3rd through the challenge and I'm back where I started



Yep, but we have lots of time to make some great progress!    We can do it!  

*Deb,* I am so, so sorry for all the thing that you have going on in your life right now.  

*Cam,* so, so sorry for all the stress on top of your surgery.    I'm glad that he could repair what he went in there to repair.  I hope that you can have a good and relatively painfree recovery now.   



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  I'm so sorry I've been mia also, just been busy and hectic here, but all is good.  I've read along as I could, and have enjoyed the qotds from last week with *Buffy* and this week with *Kaiti* as our coaches.  Thank you guys for coaching.
> Just want to send out a big hug to anyone struggling.  It may not always be easy, but trying to make this a lifestyle change is really what can make it happen.  *We all have our ups and downs, and as long as we keep on trying, and getting back in that wagon as it rolls away, we are making positive changes.  Hang in there.  NEVER GIVE UP!!*



You are so right, *Kathy!* 

Hi *Rose!* 

Hi to anyone else that I missed!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## AUdisneyDad

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques?  Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car?  Do you like to get regular pedicures?  Do you take a pottery class?  Maybe even a kick-boxing class!



Going for a trail run/walk always helps me.  It's just something about being out in nature that always seems to calm me.  When we (I have a twin brother) were growing up we lived in the middle of 500 acres, you could walk, run or ride all day and not see the same place.  Since then nature has been the one thing (besides DW) that has an immediate calming factor.  Everyone have a great day!

Tim


----------



## cobbler

Good morning everyone!

First off CONGRATS to all those that lost / maintained this week. I am looking at the goal percentages and some are really on their way with 20+% to their goal! How inspiring! It is so nice to see..

Second, thanks for the encouragement everyone! I think this is what I needed. I was anxious to log on this morning and see those who have lost, how big of percentages they have lost and the congrats. It's really helping. 

So congrats to everyone!! 

*Buffy* - I have to say I like your signature with the dh and the kids, totally made me laugh! That is fantastic.

Well I've had my toast for breakfast (I really need to sit down and plan out a grocery list as I'm getting low on food - we were trying to eat up all the stuff in the fridge, freezer, pantry before getting anymore) so I can have a little bit of variety.

Today's workout includes 40 minutes of weight traning (I do TheFIRM videos) and possibly a run later.  I have a rather long application to fill out as I'm applying for an adjunct position at a local university and our screening / interview is tomorrow evening. I have to fill out a long app, do a writing correction on a sample student's paper, do a writing of my own, and plan out a 15 min teaching presentation. Luckily the presentation is the least of my worries. I teach accounting and corporate tax at another college that is more of a career 4 year college than a university. 

So have a great day all!! I'll be checking back in later


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Deb* I'm glad you dropped concessions, that's great that you put your self first!! A lot of us don't know how to say no which is how we get derailed, so Props to you my friend! 

*Cam* I am sooo sorry you are having to deal with all this pain. What did the Dr say about the next step? I hope you get answers soon so you can be on the road to a permanent recovery. 

*Tim* 500 acres would be a dream!! DH used to live on a farm similar in size. We have a small farm but don't use it as one. We have an acre and mom has 1 1/2 acres next door but we store Model T's and vintage Mini's in our barns! LOL

*Cobbler* Thanks!! It is a very true interpretation of my family especially when the timing is right for DH and DS15's smilies. They most certainly keep me on my toes!


----------



## jillbur

QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques? Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car? Do you like to get regular pedicures? Do you take a pottery class? Maybe even a kick-boxing class! 

My stress buster is usually running or hiking by our lake. I love being outside. But, if it's winter/cold or raining and I can't get out, I'll curl up with a good book. I love laying on my loveseat on the front porch in the summer and reading. At home, I curl up in bed for privacy. I also will not pass up a nice, long hot shower (I am not a bath person)!


 Hugs to everyone who is having difficulties. Here's hoping it gets better!

Jill


----------



## Worfiedoodles

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques?  Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car?  Do you like to get regular pedicures?  Do you take a pottery class?  Maybe even a kick-boxing class!



I either need to move, or be very still, it depends on the source of the stress. When I need to move, it is invaluable to be able to get a run in. When I need to be still, I love to read. If my mind is too fried for reading, that is why TLC makes "Toddlers and Tiaras" 



keenercam said:


> Surgery didn't go as well as we'd all hoped. The cartilage from last year's cadaver bone and cartilage graft had detached and was flapped so he had to cut it out. I can't believe it. After all I went through. He also repaired the medial and lateral meniscus.



If anyone is deserving ice cream, it's you   I know ou are so disappointed -- I don't have any words of wisdom, but I hope your next steps seem positive and I know you are up for any challenge! 



my3princes said:


> I hear you on stress.  I think I'm at my threshold too.  I really need a down day to crawl into bed and sleep, but that isn't on my horizon anytime in the near future. I know that God won't give us more than we can handle, but geesh sometime I wonder.



*Deb * -- you are having one heck of a time right now. I think we all want to give you a , and share it with everyone else who needs it! Some times you just have to make the crawl in bed and sleep extra hour, when you can't really take a day. I don't have half of the things going on you do, and I am so eager for a day to myself. I have to wait until the end of this month. I am literally counting the days. Even if you can't see that day in sight, if you can make a window (just an hour or two) where you don't deal with anyone or anything, it will help 

So I had great intentions of getting up and running this morning, but intentions did not get me out of bed in time. When I was up and feeling like it would be a great time to run, I had to go to work  

It's also turning into a no-good very disappointing work day, so there you go. 

I think it's time for a DIS podcast, or at the very least some Disney music to cheer me up! 

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques?  Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car?  Do you like to get regular pedicures?  Do you take a pottery class?  Maybe even a kick-boxing class!



I listen to music when I am stressed. I should probably do that right now, because I am super stressed-not something that happens very often. 

Last night I applied to the Disney College Program. I'd been debating it since last weekend-I only have 12 credits left to do before I graduate, and none of them are requirements, either for my major or gen eds. I'm not happy here anymore, and my mom actually encouraged me to apply. I got through the application and web based interview (How does this statement describe you? Strongly agree, agree, neutral, disagree, strongly disagree) which identified me as a strong candidate and I have a phone interview on Sunday morning at 9:15. I should hear back with a few weeks. I'm so nervous to tell my friends/housemates. They are going to be so disappointed if I leave them. I'm so nervous I actually am not eating all that much. 

I've sent out some e-mails to administrative people here asking questions-like will Geneseo itself give me credit, or do I have to go through a community college I know will give me 12 credits. I am freaking out right now, and I have to go take a final in less than an hour. Not a lot of people know about this-my mom, obviously, and a friend that did the CP last year, plus a few people here on the DIS.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Finally have a few minutes.  Been getting stuff done around the house.  Need to get together a menu and shopping list for the next few weeks.  Been eating pretty well (although I just had a not so great snack  ) and hoping to show some results this week.  I need to get back to the gym but haven't been feeling up to it.  But I have been stripping wallpaper, cleaning and moving boxes and furniture so that has to count for something!

Doing our second monthly crop on Friday so I need to get stuff together to take.   Thinking about trying to find a Pumpkin Patch/Corn Maze for the family to go to this weekend.


----------



## JacksLilWench

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Stress relievers - Wii Boxing!!!! Yoga, scrapbooking, walking/running, and music. I have a few great CD's - Celtic Moods and Transitions (never listen to it while driving!). Oh and mowing the lawn, lots of time for reflection and working through problems mowing an acre with a push mower.



Wii Boxing is an AWESOME stress-buster!  I get so into all the Wii sports.



tigger813 said:


> Hello from NC! Arrived this afternoon. Been to the drs with Mom and picked up pizza for supper. I was starving. I'm taking her shopping tomorrow and not sure what else. I think we're driving to High Point on Thursday to visit s friend.
> 
> Going to watch a movie tonight with my parents and hopefully get a good night's sleep. I'll probably read for a bit too. Talked to Ash briefly this afternoon. They are all at soccer practice tonight so I will talk to them in a little while.
> 
> Time to have something the drink and get comfy! My back aches probably from flying!
> 
> TTFN



Thinking about you and your mom, have fun in High Point if you go!



MickeyMagic said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> I don't remember the specific movie, but I do remember that most movies were 35 cents, but Disney movies were 50 cents!



You can't put a price on awesome 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------66!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----11
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----9
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----7
> Excused--------------------------3
> weigh ins-------------------------36
> gains-----------------------------5
> maintains------------------------15
> losses----------------------------16
> new or returning members ----3
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 5!
> This weeks group loss = 20.7 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.29 %
> Total group weight loss so far 251.1 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
> 41%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 5?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 5 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.82% - carmiedog
> #9- 0.86% - bellebookworm9
> #8- 0.87% - LoraJ
> #7- 0.95% - MickeyMagic
> #6 - 1.13% - jillbur
> #5- 1.19% - momofdjc
> #4- 1.43% - thunderbird1
> #3- 1.88% - satorifound
> #2- 1.95% - glss1/2fll
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.03% - Desiree*
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> *Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations Desiree !!!  *
> 
> Whoo-hoo Desiree!!!





mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  I'm so sorry I've been mia also, just been busy and hectic here, but all is good.  I've read along as I could, and have enjoyed the qotds from last week with *Buffy* and this week with *Kaiti* as our coaches.  Thank you guys for coaching.
> Just want to send out a big hug to anyone struggling.  It may not always be easy, but trying to make this a lifestyle change is really what can make it happen.  We all have our ups and downs, and as long as we keep on trying, and getting back in that wagon as it rolls away, we are making positive changes.  Hang in there.  NEVER GIVE UP!!
> 
> Thank you *Sue* for being our weighkeeper, and for kicking my butt this morning.  I definitely need to join you all back in the wagon!!  We can do this!!
> 
> So sorry to hear all this Cam, with all you've been through.  Hang in there.  Sending prayers your way for a  quick and pain-contolled recovery.
> 
> I never thought I would run.  I always hated running, and though I haven't been doing much lately, I will get my butt in gear, and start running again.    A few years ago I was down about 45 pounds from my all time high, and I never thought I would gain that back, but I have gained back about 30 of that, and I can feel it.  I definitely need to get my buttocks back in gear.  I will not gain any more back, and I will start to lose again.  I know I can do it.



Yes you can!!

Cam, so sorry to hear about your surgery and it not going well.  Is there anything a doctor can do at this point?



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> Okay, I'm going to date myself here, too.  The first Disney movie I remember seeing was Mary Poppins at a drive in theater in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our pjs and blankets and pillows, too, since it was a hatchback, which was a new thing then.  (My dad worked for Chrysler so we always had brand, new cars).
> 
> So it isn't only you, *Dona* and *Janis.*
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, *Kaiti!* I like to read as my stress buster.  And I'm not talking about reading anything smart or historical -- just good old "bubble gum for the brain" fiction.



See, *Dona* and *Janis*?  I will say I had to eat a little crow after seeing everyone's responses.  I didn't mean to make anyone date themselves in a bad way   So I apologize   We all good?



AUdisneyDad said:


> Going for a trail run/walk always helps me.  It's just something about being out in nature that always seems to calm me.  When we (I have a twin brother) were growing up we lived in the middle of 500 acres, you could walk, run or ride all day and not see the same place.  Since then nature has been the one thing (besides DW) that has an immediate calming factor.  Everyone have a great day!
> 
> Tim



You are the sweetest DH, haha.  That's amazing you have someone in your life who calms you so much.  Can't wait til I find that for myself! 



jillbur said:


> QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques? Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car? Do you like to get regular pedicures? Do you take a pottery class? Maybe even a kick-boxing class!
> 
> My stress buster is usually running or hiking by our lake. I love being outside. But, if it's winter/cold or raining and I can't get out, I'll curl up with a good book. I love laying on my loveseat on the front porch in the summer and reading. At home, I curl up in bed for privacy. I also will not pass up a nice, long hot shower (I am not a bath person)!
> 
> 
> Hugs to everyone who is having difficulties. Here's hoping it gets better!
> 
> Jill



I can't do baths either....too stationary!  I love reading outside in the summer though, something about it is so calming.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I either need to move, or be very still, it depends on the source of the stress. When I need to move, it is invaluable to be able to get a run in. When I need to be still, I love to read. If my mind is too fried for reading, that is why TLC makes "Toddlers and Tiaras"
> 
> Maria



Oh Toddlers and Tiaras, thank you for showing me exactly what NOT to do when I have children.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I listen to music when I am stressed. I should probably do that right now, because I am super stressed-not something that happens very often.
> 
> Last night I applied to the Disney College Program. I'd been debating it since last weekend-I only have 12 credits left to do before I graduate, and none of them are requirements, either for my major or gen eds. I'm not happy here anymore, and my mom actually encouraged me to apply. I got through the application and web based interview (How does this statement describe you? Strongly agree, agree, neutral, disagree, strongly disagree) which identified me as a strong candidate and I have a phone interview on Sunday morning at 9:15. I should hear back with a few weeks. I'm so nervous to tell my friends/housemates. They are going to be so disappointed if I leave them. I'm so nervous I actually am not eating all that much.
> 
> I've sent out some e-mails to administrative people here asking questions-like will Geneseo itself give me credit, or do I have to go through a community college I know will give me 12 credits. I am freaking out right now, and I have to go take a final in less than an hour. Not a lot of people know about this-my mom, obviously, and a friend that did the CP last year, plus a few people here on the DIS.



Turn it on and crank it up!!  I would be freaking out if I were you, too.  Your mom is right, if you're not happy where you are, you should change it.  And I can understand being nervous not wanting to leave your housemates and friends.  But if you live your life for someone else, you never get to live it for you.  And that's what it's all about   You can totally get through this- I've been paying attention to you for almost two challenges, and you can do anything!  This will be a walk in the (theme) park for you.  Crossing my fingers and toes for good news!!  Let us all know what the outcome is!


----------



## JacksLilWench

QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!

I can tell you as a CNA, one of the big things we learn is skin care and how to maintain skin integrity.  Some people don't realize how important it can be.  I make sure to wash my face twice a day and put on lotion before I go to bed.  I also try to drink as much water as possible to stay hydrated from the inside out.


----------



## tigger813

Had a nice day with Mom shopping today. She bought a nice dress. I got Brian a Christmas present (Star Wars Operation for $12.49) and then I also bought the latest Harry Potter Scene It with clips from all 8 movies for $14.99. I'll give that to the family when I get home Saturday as we can play it together this weekend! I also got some stuff at Bath and Body Works. Hopefully we will get over to the Chatham Hill Winery so I can pick up some Mango wine to take home! 

Probably going to watch a movie tonight. I brought several with me. I may got take a nap and/or read for awhile. I had a chipotle chicken wrap at the food court at the mall with some fries and then we picked up Italian food on our way home this afternoon. I had some chicken parmesan and spaghetti and of course foccaccia! Sooooo yummy!

Meeting a friend of Mom and Dad's at a farmer's market on Thursday for lunch. 

Time to get comfy for the rest of the night!

TTFN


----------



## goldcupmom

Sorry I've been MIA - went to Iowa 10/4 for a wedding and trying to get back in the groove.

Rejoined WW today. I was NOT a pleasant WI, but always oK to start over.  Thankfully, not at the beginning.

I haven't caught up, & likely won't, but glad we are doing well at retention.

Cam, I am SO sad & sorry about your surgery & knee problems.  Praying they can do something for you.  You've been thru so much!  Hang in there!

Hope everyone is having a good week.  I continue to battle metatarsalgia & Plantar fascitis in BOTH feet, but won't give up walking.  It's my stress buster!  I do 3-5 miles/day up & down hills or I go NUTS!

October Exercise thread is pretty darned quiet!  I'll post November around the 28th.  MOVE everyone!  Just DO it!


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> Cam-- So what's next? What is the prognosis? I am so beyond sorry that it has been so unbelievably hard.
> 
> Deb-- I hope Chris' appointment goes well. I will be thinking about you all today.
> 
> I just wanted to say hi to *Sue*! Thanks for being the weight keeper!



His appointment when as well as it could have.  They did a wound check and it looks good , no infection.  The specialist does not think he needs surgery, but will take another xray on Friday and reassess at that time.  He did have feeling in all areas and limited movement given the stitches and swelling.  Movement is key though   He was in a lot of pain after the visit though.   I also scheduled an appointment for myself.  I'm stressing pretty good which means not sleeping well and IBS has apparently started which I've never had before.  The doctor prescribed something for me that will help me sleep at night and take the edge off during stessful parts of the day if needed.  I'm so looking forward to a good night's sleep   I forgot to show him the HUGE cankersore that I've got in my mouth.  I suspect that is also stress related though it could be damage from my dentist appointment last week.  In any event it hurts.  Oh the doctor loved my purple Dansko's   So I feel like I did something good for myself.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Deb* I'm glad you dropped concessions, that's great that you put your self first!! A lot of us don't know how to say no which is how we get derailed, so Props to you my friend!
> 
> *Cam* I am sooo sorry you are having to deal with all this pain. What did the Dr say about the next step? I hope you get answers soon so you can be on the road to a permanent recovery.
> 
> *Tim* 500 acres would be a dream!! DH used to live on a farm similar in size. We have a small farm but don't use it as one. We have an acre and mom has 1 1/2 acres next door but we store Model T's and vintage Mini's in our barns! LOL
> 
> *Cobbler* Thanks!! It is a very true interpretation of my family especially when the timing is right for DH and DS15's smilies. They most certainly keep me on my toes!



DH is jealous of your barn or maybe it's of the Model T's in your barn.  He asked if you have Model T touring?



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!
> 
> I can tell you as a CNA, one of the big things we learn is skin care and how to maintain skin integrity.  Some people don't realize how important it can be.  I make sure to wash my face twice a day and put on lotion before I go to bed.  I also try to drink as much water as possible to stay hydrated from the inside out.



I'm not big on all over body skin care though I use a gentle body wash.  I do mosturize my skin daily and have a special Retin-A fortified eye cream which totally helps with dryness and hopefully wrinkles.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!



I take vitamin D and flaxseed oil daily and my skin treatment is extra virgin organic coconut oil. After having DD she did a number on my skin and hair, I get open sores pretty regularly and don't heal well. I've also developed an allergy to neosporin and band -aid adhesive so I have to be really careful with my skin. 



my3princes said:


> DH is jealous of your barn or maybe it's of the Model T's in your barn.  He asked if you have Model T touring?




We (well dad) currently has a 26 pick up truck, a 1921 Center door, an WWI field ambulance (just finished that), and 1912 Mother in Law roadster. 
We (DH and I) used to own a 1926 Fordor. 
I'm sure he's owned touring cars sometime in the last 50+ years. 

I'll try to upload my pics from the party and show you what he has tomorrow.


----------



## buzz5985

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!
> 
> I can tell you as a CNA, one of the big things we learn is skin care and how to maintain skin integrity.  Some people don't realize how important it can be.  I make sure to wash my face twice a day and put on lotion before I go to bed.  I also try to drink as much water as possible to stay hydrated from the inside out.



I use Arbonne face and body care products.  Love the product line - no chemicals.  I also love their sea salt scrub during the winter months.



JacksLilWench said:


> Wii Boxing is an AWESOME stress-buster!  I get so into all the Wii sports.
> See, *Dona* and *Janis*?  I will say I had to eat a little crow after seeing everyone's responses.  I didn't mean to make anyone date themselves in a bad way   So I apologize   We all good?



I don't feel dated in the least.  I am proud of my age - 52.  I will scream it from the roof tops.  

I will not be around much that next 2 weeks. I am currently in the middle of a test at work and that means 14 hour days and I am working the next 11 days straight before a day off.  To think I volunteered for that one.  What was I thinking???  

On top of that poor DS14 was recently diagnosed with kyphosis and we need to start physical therapy and pick up his back brace.  Then DH made an appointment for his colonoscopy during this time too.  So I can't take the day off if he needs me to.  Guess there isn't much I could do for him anyway.  

So good luck with your journeys.  And if the first page isn't updated in a timely manner, forgive me, I promise to get to it as soon as possible.

Janis


----------



## ougrad86

buzz5985 said:


> I don't know - I may have you all beat.  I remember seeing Bambi at the Meadow Glen Drive In in Medford, MA.  Not the original release LOL (1942) But it must have been the mid 60's.  I remember being in my PJ's, bringing our pillows.



We probably saw it about the same time, but I am thinking I was pretty young...so early part of the 60's? - maybe about 5 yr old?  Not sure if I saw one before then, but I don't remember it.  We did not go to many movie either, it was a bit of a trek back then and money issues, have seen alot of the classics when they started coming out on VHS!



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques?  Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car?  Do you like to get regular pedicures?  Do you take a pottery class?  Maybe even a kick-boxing class!



I am finding that the exercise is a good stress buster.  And sometimes just diving into some intense housework.  I also get more easily stressed when tired, so if that is the case I try to get a good night's rest.



my3princes said:


> The mother said that it was unacceptable and couldn't believe that he was doing it as he had come home from soccer the other night upset that some kids had called him fat.  the boy did appologize to Hunter.  I'm not sure that the second kid was spoken to yet and he was at it again today on the bus.  This time he told Hunter that Nick was not cool, I guess an argument ensued.  Hunter will talk to the Dean on Wednesday.  I'm sure I'll give a call too, or maybe an email tonight
> 
> The therapist intake went well today and Nick should start therapy tomorrow.  She seemed really nice, in touch with teens and listened to our concerns and agreed with most.
> 
> Chris is hurting really bad today.  The thumb is swollen and the meds only take the edge off.  He has a wound check tomorrow and we should know what our next step is.  He is super worried about how much it is going to hurt when they unwrap it and manipulate it
> 
> I'm so busy, trying to keep up with normal household things, take care of him since he can't use his right hand at all.  I took Nick out driving tonight as he takes his test on Wednesday   My biggest accomplishment today was sending an email excusing myself from the concession stand tomorrow night.  I just can't juggle on more thing right now.



I'm sorry you are having such a hard time right now.  I hope all goes well with Nick and the therapist and Hunter talking to the dean.  Read further about his injury, sounds like it is on its  way to healing well.  But it looks like things are starting to turn around; take care and keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.



keenercam said:


> Surgery didn't go as well as we'd all hoped. The cartilage from last year's cadaver bone and cartilage graft had detached and was flapped so he had to cut it out. I can't believe it. After all I went through. He also repaired the medial and lateral meniscus.



So sorry about last years.  Know how horrible it is with that joint, and to find out that something like that did not take.  It sounds like he did some repair...hope the rest of it will be easier.



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!



My face and neck I moisturize faithfully.  I use a moisturizing body soap - although occasionally I use an exfoliating one as well, but it does not seem to moisturize as well.  Used to spread lotion all over after showering, but the new body soaps seem to have eliminated the need for that.

I have limited sun exposure for years now since the first warnings came out, but I had a lot of exposure as a child and teenager.  I use sunscreen if I will be out for an extended period.  I know I should use it whenever I go out, but I don't like the regular stuff going to work, and the moisture lotion I tried that had sunscreen (Aveeno) I had a bad reaction to.

I do drink alot of water, and fruits and veggies which are also supposed to be good.  I use to be told I looked younger than my age - however, although losing weight made me healthier, a few wrinkles came out clearer as the fat in my face disappeared...but I'll take a few wrinkles for a healthier longer life.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Gretchen* dont' worry about your friends and housemates! They should be thrilled with your opportunity to go the Disney. The college program is awesome, I have a few friends who have done it. They all love it! 

I hope you get in!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> Turn it on and crank it up!!  I would be freaking out if I were you, too.  Your mom is right, if you're not happy where you are, you should change it.  And I can understand being nervous not wanting to leave your housemates and friends.  But if you live your life for someone else, you never get to live it for you.  And that's what it's all about   You can totally get through this- I've been paying attention to you for almost two challenges, and you can do anything!  This will be a walk in the (theme) park for you.  Crossing my fingers and toes for good news!!  Let us all know what the outcome is!





BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Gretchen* dont' worry about your friends and housemates! They should be thrilled with your opportunity to go the Disney. The college program is awesome, I have a few friends who have done it. They all love it!
> 
> I hope you get in!!!



Thanks for the positive thoughts, I really appreciate it. I didn't tell my directly affected housemates yet, but I told the other two and they think it will be great. I did tell my other friend and she was obviously trying not to cry. I went to an on campus presentation tonight and got a bunch of my questions answered and I'm really excited now-and will be devastated if I don't make it.



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!



Like others have said, I try very hard to use sunscreen nearly every time I go out in to the sun. I'm very, very pale all year round and have a lot of freckles, but they get so much more abundant with sun exposure! I also use lotion on my legs every other day because they dry out. I use it more frequently on my hands, especially in the winter, because with my filing job dry hands equals lots of paper cuts.


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning.  

Just a few minutes to post this morning.  I have to get in early to get some more letters written. 

 to Cam and Deb and anyone else who is having a tough go at things these days.  

I agrre with Janis.  I was not upset at all.  It brought back some great memories of Radio City Music Hall.  I too am proud about my age.   I am now 56 and will tell people that.  At the age of 55 if you have 25 years in you can retire with your full pension.  The year I turned 55 was very liberating.  I can leave teaching whenever I want.  It felt great.  

QOTD Stress  I love my yoga class on Thursday night.  It helps me get through Fridays.

QOTD   I don't do too much for the rest of my body except to use Philisophy body was in the morning.  I love their fun scents.

Off to write a letter.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> It's also turning into a no-good very disappointing work day, so there you go.
> 
> I think it's time for a DIS podcast, or at the very least some Disney music to cheer me up!



Bummer!    Hope today is better!  Hang in there!  

*Gretchen,* tons of pixiedust for your CP application!  Good for you for doing something that will make you happy instead of sitting around being unhappy.  You might want to see if you can take any of those credits that you need online.

*LTS,* I definitely think all that work remodeling counts for something!   



JacksLilWench said:


> See, *Dona* and *Janis*?  I will say I had to eat a little crow after seeing everyone's responses.  I didn't mean to make anyone date themselves in a bad way   So I apologize   We all good?



Oh, *Kaiti,* I don't think anyone took the question in a bad way or anything like that at all!   



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!



I do the vitamin D thing as well as lotion every day.  

*Tracey,* glad that you are having a good time with your Mom and she feels like going out!  

*Cam,* sending lots of pixiedust and good thoughts your way!  

*Julie,* sorry about the feet!    PF is the pits.  

*Deb,* glad that Chris' check up went well.  Don't forget to take care of you, too, while you take care of your guys.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## AUdisneyDad

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Tim* 500 acres would be a dream!! DH used to live on a farm similar in size. We have a small farm but don't use it as one. We have an acre and mom has 1 1/2 acres next door but we store Model T's and vintage Mini's in our barns! LOL



*Buffy:* It was awesome being a kid on that much land, until a fence had to be patched, cows rounded up and hay cutting.  But I would not have traded it for the world.  However I am jealous of the barn full of cars.  I had a '57 Ford Truck when I was 16, but being a teenager I just had to have something different so I sold it.  Wish I still had that old truck.



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!


I use sun screen when I'm out during the day, take a supplement with vitamin D, and I do lotion periodically (That does not leave here though, what would the world think about a man that uses lotion? )

I hope you all have a great day!!!

Tim


----------



## jillbur

QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise. It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin! What do you do as part of your skin care regimen? I don't just mean your face, though. I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!

I try to drink plenty of water everyday. I also use moisturizing body wash and facial cleanser. I use a face lotion with SPF daily and use Cetaphil cream on the rest of my body (unless I am going to be out in the sun and I'll use sunscreen). DS has sensitive skin and the doctor recommended Cetaphil cream (not lotion). Love it!

*Gretchen*-I am so excited for you! Good Luck!

*Tim*-DH always complains about dry skin and I tell him to use lotion or the Cetaphil I love. It's like I asked him to eat a live cockroach! I don't see the big deal with men using lotions. I want DH to have nice skin too!

Anyhow~Today's the last day of my 2 DS's swimming lessons! They learn so much and love it, but I am happy to have some time in my schedule! I am going to the gym tomorrow for a circuit training class and can't wait. I think it'll help with the weight loss. I weighed myself today and am up 0.6 lbs. Not a huge number, but I don't want to go up! Maybe I shouldn't have had so much macaroni and cheese last night...I have a weakness for carbs!

Enjoy your day!

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

I could not wake up this morning.  Of course, it would help if I could sleep through the night.  This is with meds, but cleary I need to work on timing them still. 

I spent a lot of time job searching yesterday. I will do the same today. I also have a stress busting class on Wednesday nights. I have some homework for that to do. I think all but about 5 minutes is done already. I would like to get in some exercise today, but it is pouring outside and I'm not thrilled about driving to the gym in this weather. I usually don't mind driving in the rain, but it's where the gym is that has me unusually concerned. I couldn't get the Wii balance board to work yesterday. It can't hurt to try again.

ETA: Not sure what just happened, but I posted somehow.

I think I'll spend some time in the basement trying to figure out the Wii balance board now. I've also bought a few more Christmas gifts that I should wrap and the car is kind of messy. I have to park in a parking garage for this class, so, having an emptier car couldn't hurt.

Have a great, OP day everyone!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!



I am almost religious in my zeal to apply sunscreen every day, rain or shine. I also switch to a body cream in winter from a lotion, to give my skin more moisture. I drink a ton of water, and it definitely shows in my skin if my intake goes down. 

I liked the question about which movie we remember seeing first in theaters. I think it highlighted how the number if Disney movies available at any given time has certainly changed. It used to be a rare and special occurrence, now you can expect a new one (Disney, Disney/Pixar/etc.), fairly regularly. 

Is anyone actually watching the BL this season? I tivo it and usually get to it on the weekend. I like the 2 new trainers, much more than I liked the 2 new ones last year...

Maria


----------



## cobbler

cclovesdis said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> I could not wake up this morning.  Of course, it would help if I could sleep through the night.  This is with meds, but cleary I need to work on timing them still.
> 
> I spent a lot of time job searching yesterday. I will do the same today. I also have a stress busting class on Wednesday nights. I have some homework for that to do. I think all but about 5 minutes is done already. I would like to get in some exercise today, but it is pouring outside and I'm not thrilled about driving to the gym in this weather. I usually don't mind driving in the rain, but it's where the gym is that has me unusually concerned. I couldn't get the Wii balance board to work yesterday. It can't hurt to try again.
> 
> ETA: Not sure what just happened, but I posted somehow.
> 
> I think I'll spend some time in the basement trying to figure out the Wii balance board now. I've also bought a few more Christmas gifts that I should wrap and the car is kind of messy. I have to park in a parking garage for this class, so, having an emptier car couldn't hurt.
> 
> Have a great, OP day everyone!



Good luck with the job hunt. I too am in the search for a new / additional job and there is so much paperwork  involved it's crazy. I had to fill out a 6 page application, fill out for a credit check, write an essay, correct a sample essay, and give a 15 minute presentation. Suffice it to say it's stressing me out just a bit....

*Gretchen* Good luck on the college program. I wish I would have done it or known about it. I think it would have been fabulous. 

As for me I had the intention of getting up and working out but with me putting the final touches on the job (see requirements above) I have been working on that. I think I am just about finished. 

But overall I think I am ok. I did 40 minutes of weight lifting and abs yesterday + ran 4.38 miles with an average of less than a 12 min mile. I'm not exactly fast yet but I'm getting better. Surprisingly I'm not too sore this morning, just a bit stiff but not that sore. 

I am going to try to get a workout in today but I'm thinking it will be ok if it ends up a rest day.

Have a great day all!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

YAY!  I have broken that pesky plateau that I have been stuck at for months. Unfortunately though it is mostly because I am having an IBS flare up, but you know at this point I will take just about anything to break that 3 pound range that I have been stuck at.

Made my menu for the next 2 weeks this morning and am working on the grocery list so DH can go after work.   Need to work on getting my SB stuff together for Friday.  We finally got a color printer so I have a bunch of titles and journaling that I have put off until I could do them in color.  But I am a little bummed because I used to have over 200 Fonts on my computer and I swear we backed them up to a disk (and had actually transferred them from the disk to my last laptop)  but we can't find that disk.  So I no longer have those to use.   DH is sure it is here somewhere-- I will probably find it in some place that totally makes sense and kick myself for not remembering that is where I put it!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Gretchen* If you don't get in this time reapply. ZerotoHero (from the DIS) did, and she got in the second time. Don't give up!!!

*Tim* your secret is safe with us!! LOL But if you want try coconut oil from GNC, I use it all the time and it works well. Just beware of the dogs, if you have dogs they will lick you to death! 

*Maria* I have been watching BL. Well TIVOing and watching later. I'm 2 episodes behind right now. No time to watch TV as of late.


----------



## tigger813

HELP! I am looking for a pattern or an online pattern for pillowcases. I can't remember who here makes them for the hospitals. My mom had a pattern and can't find it. I have been thinking about having Ash make some for Christmas presents and maybe donate some to a nursing home nearby as well.

Another crazy day here in NC! Pouring rain off and on. Waiting for PT to arrive for both of my parents. Making steak for supper. Gotta find the George Foreman grill. Looking forward to watching some Christmas specials with Mom and Dad tonight. 

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Gretchen* If you don't get in this time reapply. ZerotoHero (from the DIS) did, and she got in the second time. Don't give up!!!



Unfortunately, I won't be able to reapply. This spring is my last semester as an undergrad, and while I can technically apply as a grad student, my program is too rigorous and structured to do it then. So I'm just thinking positive. I have a meeting with the Dean of the College on Tuesday to discuss credits and such. I might not actually have to take any classes while I'm there, but I might take one for fun-"Exploring Disney Heritage". According the campus rep at the presentation last night, the internship itself counts for the credit and is based on how many hours you work. Since it's a full time job, I should get at least my 12 credits. 

I told my boss this afternoon and she literally put her fingers in her ears and went "lalalalala...you aren't leaving, I'm going into denial mode". I also told my housemates and they were very supportive-no meltdowns or freakouts, thank goodness. I've been so nervous about telling people the last few days that I really haven't been eating, and definitely not tracking. This morning I was down to my lowest weight so far, and I'm only about 5 pounds from one-derland. 

I'm looking up recipes to make and going shopping tomorrow because I have virtually no food except cereal.


----------



## JacksLilWench

my3princes said:


> I'm not big on all over body skin care though I use a gentle body wash.  I do mosturize my skin daily and have a special Retin-A fortified eye cream which totally helps with dryness and hopefully wrinkles.



Retin-A is supposed to be great for wrinkles.  I might have to start using it for dryness, my eye area does tend to get dried out and I hate it.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I take vitamin D and flaxseed oil daily and my skin treatment is extra virgin organic coconut oil. After having DD she did a number on my skin and hair, I get open sores pretty regularly and don't heal well. I've also developed an allergy to neosporin and band -aid adhesive so I have to be really careful with my skin.



I've never heard of coconut oil!  Where do you find something like that?  I bet it smells amazing!



buzz5985 said:


> I use Arbonne face and body care products.  Love the product line - no chemicals.  I also love their sea salt scrub during the winter months.
> 
> I don't feel dated in the least.  I am proud of my age - 52.  I will scream it from the roof tops.



I've heard good things about Arbonne, but I've never used them before.  I do love a salt scrub though!



ougrad86 said:


> I am finding that the exercise is a good stress buster.  And sometimes just diving into some intense housework.  I also get more easily stressed when tired, so if that is the case I try to get a good night's rest.
> 
> My face and neck I moisturize faithfully.  I use a moisturizing body soap - although occasionally I use an exfoliating one as well, but it does not seem to moisturize as well.  Used to spread lotion all over after showering, but the new body soaps seem to have eliminated the need for that.
> 
> I have limited sun exposure for years now since the first warnings came out, but I had a lot of exposure as a child and teenager.  I use sunscreen if I will be out for an extended period.  I know I should use it whenever I go out, but I don't like the regular stuff going to work, and the moisture lotion I tried that had sunscreen (Aveeno) I had a bad reaction to.
> 
> I do drink alot of water, and fruits and veggies which are also supposed to be good.  I use to be told I looked younger than my age - however, although losing weight made me healthier, a few wrinkles came out clearer as the fat in my face disappeared...but I'll take a few wrinkles for a healthier longer life.



Wrinkles are just proof you've lived a life full of laughs, that's how I plan on looking at it 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts, I really appreciate it. I didn't tell my directly affected housemates yet, but I told the other two and they think it will be great. I did tell my other friend and she was obviously trying not to cry. I went to an on campus presentation tonight and got a bunch of my questions answered and I'm really excited now-and will be devastated if I don't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> Like others have said, I try very hard to use sunscreen nearly every time I go out in to the sun. I'm very, very pale all year round and have a lot of freckles, but they get so much more abundant with sun exposure! I also use lotion on my legs every other day because they dry out. I use it more frequently on my hands, especially in the winter, because with my filing job dry hands equals lots of paper cuts.



You can do it, don't give up on your application.  I'm sending you tons of positive energy!! 

I know what you mean about dry hands- I work in an OR and do a TON of work with my hands.  Papercuts are almost a daily occurrence for me.



donac said:


> Good Monday morning.
> 
> Just a few minutes to post this morning.  I have to get in early to get some more letters written.
> 
> to Cam and Deb and anyone else who is having a tough go at things these days.
> 
> I agrre with Janis.  I was not upset at all.  It brought back some great memories of Radio City Music Hall.  I too am proud about my age.   I am now 56 and will tell people that.  At the age of 55 if you have 25 years in you can retire with your full pension.  The year I turned 55 was very liberating.  I can leave teaching whenever I want.  It felt great.
> 
> QOTD Stress  I love my yoga class on Thursday night.  It helps me get through Fridays.
> 
> QOTD   I don't do too much for the rest of my body except to use Philisophy body was in the morning.  I love their fun scents.
> 
> Off to write a letter.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I love how proud you ladies are of your age.  I hope I can be as proud when I get there!  Philosophy has some of the best scents.  For my birthday this year, I got a card from Sephora good for a small bottle of their birthday cake body wash.  It was so yummy-smelling!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> Oh, *Kaiti,* I don't think anyone took the question in a bad way or anything like that at all!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Shew, I hope not!



AUdisneyDad said:


> I use sun screen when I'm out during the day, take a supplement with vitamin D, and I do lotion periodically (That does not leave here though, what would the world think about a man that uses lotion? )
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!!!
> 
> Tim



Tim, your secret is safe with me!! 



jillbur said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise. It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin! What do you do as part of your skin care regimen? I don't just mean your face, though. I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!
> 
> I try to drink plenty of water everyday. I also use moisturizing body wash and facial cleanser. I use a face lotion with SPF daily and use Cetaphil cream on the rest of my body (unless I am going to be out in the sun and I'll use sunscreen). DS has sensitive skin and the doctor recommended Cetaphil cream (not lotion). Love it!
> 
> Jill



I haven't mentioned it yet, but I looooove sunscreen.  I use it everyday just because of the way it smells.  I mean, it does amazing things anyway, but the best side effects is the scent.  It reminds me of the beach, and I am such a warm-weather girl.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am almost religious in my zeal to apply sunscreen every day, rain or shine. I also switch to a body cream in winter from a lotion, to give my skin more moisture. I drink a ton of water, and it definitely shows in my skin if my intake goes down.
> 
> I liked the question about which movie we remember seeing first in theaters. I think it highlighted how the number if Disney movies available at any given time has certainly changed. It used to be a rare and special occurrence, now you can expect a new one (Disney, Disney/Pixar/etc.), fairly regularly.



It really is so prevalent now for Disney movies to come out.  I think though, they should slow down on releasing so many.  I mean, I love going to see them, but if they come out all the time, it's not special.  Not that that stops me from going to see them anyway


----------



## JacksLilWench

Most insane day ever.  Three in one week?  How does that happen?  Next week when I'm NOT coach, nothing will happen...I just don't get it!

QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> The mother said that it was unacceptable and couldn't believe that he was doing it as he had come home from soccer the other night upset that some kids had called him fat.  the boy did appologize to Hunter.  I'm not sure that the second kid was spoken to yet and he was at it again today on the bus.  This time he told Hunter that Nick was not cool, I guess an argument ensued.  Hunter will talk to the Dean on Wednesday.  I'm sure I'll give a call too, or maybe an email tonight
> 
> The therapist intake went well today and Nick should start therapy tomorrow.  She seemed really nice, in touch with teens and listened to our concerns and agreed with most.
> 
> Chris is hurting really bad today.  The thumb is swollen and the meds only take the edge off.  He has a wound check tomorrow and we should know what our next step is.  He is super worried about how much it is going to hurt when they unwrap it and manipulate it
> 
> I'm so busy, trying to keep up with normal household things, take care of him since he can't use his right hand at all.  I took Nick out driving tonight as he takes his test on Wednesday   My biggest accomplishment today was sending an email excusing myself from the concession stand tomorrow night.  I just can't juggle on more thing right now.



Again? Are you serious? Anything to the other boy yet? Did you call or send an email? It must be so tough, because I'm sure your son doesn't want the attention drawn to himself, but yet it needs to be stopped. 

Yes, please take time for yourself 

I'll reply about your DH below.



keenercam said:


> Surgery didn't go as well as we'd all hoped. The cartilage from last year's cadaver bone and cartilage graft had detached and was flapped so he had to cut it out. I can't believe it. After all I went through. He also repaired the medial and lateral meniscus.



Oh no, what does removing last year's graft mean for you going forward? 



Rose&Mike said:


> Cam-- So what's next? What is the prognosis? I am so beyond sorry that it has been so unbelievably hard.
> 
> Deb-- I hope Chris' appointment goes well. I will be thinking about you all today.
> 
> I just wanted to say hi to *Sue*! Thanks for being the weight keeper!



Hi Rose, you're welcome. I feel bad that I'm not as responsive/chatty here so I try to mke up for it by responding to each PM seperately during weigh-ins 



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?
> 
> Okay, I'm going to date myself here, too.  The first Disney movie I remember seeing was Mary Poppins at a drive in theater in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our pjs and blankets and pillows, too, since it was a hatchback, which was a new thing then.  (My dad worked for Chrysler so we always had brand, new cars).



I love the drive-in  My parents used to take us to the one in Middleton where Market Basket is now when we were little. 

Kathy, do you remember it? 



my3princes said:


> His appointment when as well as it could have.  They did a wound check and it looks good , no infection.  The specialist does not think he needs surgery, but will take another xray on Friday and reassess at that time.  He did have feeling in all areas and limited movement given the stitches and swelling.  Movement is key though   He was in a lot of pain after the visit though.   I also scheduled an appointment for myself.  I'm stressing pretty good which means not sleeping well and IBS has apparently started which I've never had before.  The doctor prescribed something for me that will help me sleep at night and take the edge off during stessful parts of the day if needed.  I'm so looking forward to a good night's sleep   I forgot to show him the HUGE cankersore that I've got in my mouth.  I suspect that is also stress related though it could be damage from my dentist appointment last week.  In any event it hurts.  Oh the doctor loved my purple Dansko's   So I feel like I did something good for myself.



Oh good, sounds like he may have had some good luck. Not that he had the accident in the first place of course, but that he might not need surgery. 

How did the sleep meds work? Did you get a well deserved rest?



bellebookworm9 said:


> Last night I applied to the Disney College Program. I'd been debating it since last weekend-I only have 12 credits left to do before I graduate, and none of them are requirements, either for my major or gen eds. I'm not happy here anymore, and my mom actually encouraged me to apply. I got through the application and web based interview (How does this statement describe you? Strongly agree, agree, neutral, disagree, strongly disagree) which identified me as a strong candidate and I have a phone interview on Sunday morning at 9:15. I should hear back with a few weeks. I'm so nervous to tell my friends/housemates. They are going to be so disappointed if I leave them. I'm so nervous I actually am not eating all that much.



Gretchen, best of luck 

That would be awesome, I hope you get it. I wish I could have been brave enough to have tried that when I was in college, but I was a home body and didn't travel much until after college. Now I can't wait to get to Disney as often as possible 




Speaking of which, I hardly ever DIS while at work and yesterday morning, I got there and was like maybe I'll hop on to see what's new with DCL. I've been watching and waiting for them to announce the 2013 itineraries and bookings dates and when I logged onto the DIS, there was a post that bookings had started an hour before I logged on  So, I immediately logged in and got the cruise and room that I wanted.  Thank heavens for the DIS once again, because DCL didn't make an announcement before they started taking ressies. And here I was all excited to finally be a gold member to book ahead and they didn't even offer it this time around  Andway that's my highlight for the week


----------



## dvccruiser76

JacksLilWench said:


> Most insane day ever.  Three in one week?  How does that happen?  Next week when I'm NOT coach, nothing will happen...I just don't get it!
> 
> QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?




HAAAAA!!!!!!!! Funny you ask, because Kathy (mikamah) and I both live in Danvers, home of the famous corn maze where the poor couple got lost and had to call 911.


Be careful


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

JacksLilWench said:


> I've never heard of coconut oil!  Where do you find something like that?  I bet it smells amazing!



I get mine at GNC, http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134124

Make sure it's organic extra virgin though, that's the purest one. 

You can also use it in food as a substitute for cooking oils. And it's really good for you. 

I use it in my hair before I wash it (a little goes a long way), on my skin as a lotion and it was the only thing that kept my hives from driving me crazy. 




JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?



We had a corn maze last year but they closed that farm. We've been to Lyman Orchards once but it's pretty far away. 
My town doesn't have anything available to residents. PTO and the fire house do a Trunk and Treat but I don't know if we are going to go this year.


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> I agrre with Janis.  I was not upset at all.  It brought back some great memories of Radio City Music Hall.  I too am proud about my age.   I am now 56 and will tell people that.  At the age of 55 if you have 25 years in you can retire with your full pension.  The year I turned 55 was very liberating.  I can leave teaching whenever I want.  It felt great.



I hear you!!!  I have 2 years 9 months left until that magical day!!!




dvccruiser76 said:


> I love the drive-in  My parents used to take us to the one in Middleton where Market Basket is now when we were little.



DH and I hit that drive-in while we were dating.  Hit Kitty's for a pizza, drive-in, then back to Kitty's for a drink!!!

Janis


----------



## Worfiedoodles

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?



Well, I live in the big city of Boston, so as far as I know we don't have a corn maze...I think the closest one to me is the infamous one in Danvers. If I got lost I would be yelling, "*Kathy! Sue! Get me out of here, I'm going through DIS withdrawal *

*Tracey* -- I am sure you need *Dona* to help you out, she is an amazing crafter. She makes pillowcases, blankets, all kinds of fabulous things for those in need at a tremendous rate and while smiling. She even did costumes for the high school shows for years. She's a gem  I think she's a bit on overload right now with doing recommendation letters for her calculus classes...

*Janis* -- Ah, the drive-in! When "Star Wars" came out I begged and begged, and my parents hated sci fi. They finally took me to see it at the drive in -- but it was the second feature and came on after "Silver Streak" I saw all of the Rated R inappropriate movie, and fell asleep through most of Star Wars. I'm sure the choice seemed to work well for them, but I wouldn't do that 

*Buffy* -- Yep, I am totally on the tivo plan for BL. I just don't have time like I used to, and I watch "Glee" live with my teen, so BL has to wait. Actually, I get quite a backlog of tivo during the week. I should probably watch half of what I do. ABC is going to help me out with that by cancelling OLTL and GH...

Everyone have an awesome, losing day. I've keeping track of HH this week, and I'm so happy I can report again!  Thanks, *CC!*

Maria


----------



## pjlla

Hola friends!

Sorry I've been so MIA this week!  Busy, busy days.  But I PROMISE I will be here BRIGHT AND EARLY tomorrow morning for my stint at your coach!  Been formulating the QOTD in my head.... time to get them down in writing!  I'll try to pop on later today and at least catch up on the last 48 hours of posts!  TTYL.....................P


----------



## lovetoscrap

Well still having stomach issues but other than trying to eat carefully and drink plenty of water I am trying to ignore it.  

A friend came by this morning to bring me something-- she is cleaning out and decluttering her house and in her words "I am getting rid of all my junk so all my friends get to move it to their houses!"   But I am thrilled she thought of me-- it was a photo mat that has a cut out of a Mickey Head and the word DISNEY cut out to put photos behind !  It will look amazing in my Disney bedroom.  And she was actually on her way to the Goodwill with some things so I have her the bag that I keep forgetting to drop off there.  

I am getting a breakfast routine that I like-- 1 fresh egg with either one slice of bacon or sausage mixed in and a serving of Go Lean Oatmeal.  It is easy to make and really fills me up.  BUT, the same friend mentioned above is my fresh egg supplier and I was joking yesterday that she is like a drug dealer-- she has gotten me hooked on these fresh eggs and now I just can't eat a store bought egg.  But since it is getting cooler and the days are getting shorter her chickens aren't laying much so there is now a waiting list for eggs!  If you have never had eggs fresh from the chicken please find a local supplier and try them!  They are absolutely worth it.  I have never really liked eggs all that much until these.

Have to go and made a few pans of brownies for the high school tomorrow and for our scrapbooking day.  Fortunately I don't really like brownies so they will be easier to resist.  I need to figure out something healthy to take too-- probably will just end up with veggies and dip.  I also forgot marinate the London Broil for dinner so I need to figure out what to do with it now.




JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?


We had a great one where we lived before but haven't been to one since we moved here.  I decided that it was time again so actually just looked one up the night before last that is close enough for us to go to.  But not sure at this point when we will have time!  I would like to go on Sat. but DD15 may be going to do stuff with a friend, and DD11 has a sleepover party starting at 4.  And my hope is that I can enjoy the maze on my feet but probably need to have my wheelchair as backup ( I am guessing I won't be able to use my ECV) , but I loaned it to MIL and won't get it back until next weekend.  It is open until mid November so we may go after Halloween, but I need to also check DD's band schedule.



dvccruiser76 said:


> HAAAAA!!!!!!!! Funny you ask, because Kathy (mikamah) and I both live in Danvers, home of the famous corn maze where the poor couple got lost and had to call 911.


I told DH that the next time we go to a corn maze I am bringing survival gear and flares!   He seems to think that would be a bad idea in a dry corn field-- MEN!


----------



## trinaweena

I did not fall off the face of the earth! I've been so busy and trying to catch up on sleep, so I haven't even been turning the computer on.  My goal this week was to wake up early every morning and go running before I start my day...HAHA that whole waking up early thing doesnt really work for me! 

I also just came back from the doctor, I've been having pain in my hip and ive been ignoring it but its gotten really bad, and after my run on tuesday i couldn't even walk.  He told me its Hip Bursitis and i cant run for ten days! I'm pretty upset about it, especially since i have three races coming up in the next month. I'm worried about falling behind and unsure of what excersizes i can do untill i can run again.  he said nothing high impact, and i could possibly swim.  I'm also really worried about gaining while im laid up for ten days.  Does anyone have any suggestions of things I can do to not sabatoge all the hard work ive put in because of this stupid injury?

Hope everyone is doing well..in addition to ten days of not running i have ten days of work ahead of me as well. It's exhausting!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  



cclovesdis said:


> I couldn't get the Wii balance board to work yesterday. It can't hurt to try again.



There is a way to reset that thing -- maybe Google it.  Hope you figure it out!    But be careful because I think my PF flareup started from using it without shoes.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Is anyone actually watching the BL this season? I tivo it and usually get to it on the weekend. I like the 2 new trainers, much more than I liked the 2 new ones last year...



I'm watching it, *Maria.*   I like these trainers better than the last set, too.  Bob is acting so whacky I don't miss Jillian too much.  I'm behind a week right now.  You can also stream the shows on your computer from the NBC website if you need to save room on your TiVo.  



cobbler said:


> But overall I think I am ok. I did 40 minutes of weight lifting and abs yesterday + ran 4.38 miles with an average of less than a 12 min mile. I'm not exactly fast yet but I'm getting better. Surprisingly I'm not too sore this morning, just a bit stiff but not that sore.



You sound pretty darn speedy to me!  



lovetoscrap said:


> YAY!  I have broken that pesky plateau that I have been stuck at for months. Unfortunately though it is mostly because I am having an IBS flare up, but you know at this point I will take just about anything to break that 3 pound range that I have been stuck at.



Woo hoo for breaking the plateau!    Sorry about the tummy troubles.  



JacksLilWench said:


> Most insane day ever.  Three in one week?  How does that happen?  Next week when I'm NOT coach, nothing will happen...I just don't get it!
> 
> QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?



Thanks for coaching this week, *Kaiti!* 

We don't have a corn maze in our area this year.  We've done them before.  I think we went too early in the season as the furrows were still really hard to walk around and it was crazy dusty.  I think we decided we got it out of our system after that one time.    The pumpkin patch used to be a favorite, though, we used to worry that DS was going to face plant in a rotten pumpkin while we were walking through the fields -- good times, good times! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Speaking of which, I hardly ever DIS while at work and yesterday morning, I got there and was like maybe I'll hop on to see what's new with DCL. I've been watching and waiting for them to announce the 2013 itineraries and bookings dates and when I logged onto the DIS, there was a post that bookings had started an hour before I logged on  So, I immediately logged in and got the cruise and room that I wanted.  Thank heavens for the DIS once again, because DCL didn't make an announcement before they started taking ressies. And here I was all excited to finally be a gold member to book ahead and they didn't even offer it this time around  Andway that's my highlight for the week



What?!? You tell us you booked a cruise but you didn't tell us anything about it? How can we live vicariously through your travel plans if you don't share? 



pjlla said:


> Hola friends!
> 
> Sorry I've been so MIA this week!  Busy, busy days.  But I PROMISE I will be here BRIGHT AND EARLY tomorrow morning for my stint at your coach!  Been formulating the QOTD in my head.... time to get them down in writing!  I'll try to pop on later today and at least catch up on the last 48 hours of posts!  TTYL.....................P



Hola, *pjlla!*  Someone taking Spanish at your house this year?   Thanks for being our next coach!  

Apparently my losses are all going to be "whooshes" this challenge.  I did my weigh in early as I am going to Seattle for the week-end to see my Mom and sister since Monday is my Mom's birthday.  Four pounds and puts me within one pound of where I need to be at the end of October to keep on track.  

Have a great week-end everyone!  It hard to post from the iPhone but I will be reading along.


----------



## lisah0711

trinaweena said:


> I did not fall off the face of the earth! I've been so busy and trying to catch up on sleep, so I haven't even been turning the computer on.  My goal this week was to wake up early every morning and go running before I start my day...HAHA that whole waking up early thing doesnt really work for me!



Bummer about the hip, *Trina!*   Swimming would be an excellent thing -- maybe a stationary bike.  The good news is that Jeff Galloway says that you keep your conditioning for about three weeks so ten days will be tough but you won't be starting at square one.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Maria* about the only things I TIVO now are Castle, BL, Giuliana and Bill, Downsize, Army Wives and Drop Dead Diva. I moved the cable box upstairs and the TIVO is now downstairs which I let the kids have. Typically I watch TV while getting ready for bed but honestly we've been so busy it really doesn't get turned on to much.  
I actually like the silence now that the kids are home. DH and DS15 have been doing a Band of Brothers marathon lately so I've been hiding in my craft room.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Haven't had any time to post, but I have been trying to read along. Hopefully things are slowing down around here! I had a lovely whoosh last week, then immediately sabotaged it by going to Grandma's house for 3 days! Been working on just a semi-sabotage as I scramble to figure out food when there's no time to hit the stores! You can only do so much with freezer and pantry stuff! Don't know if my family has reached its limit, but I certainly have! Today I'm not working (purposefully didn't answer my phone!) and will plan/shop later. First I have to go buy some new running shoes. There is no way I can run another step in the ones I have. My knees and feet are killing me. I'm starting to get antsy because it's been 6 days since I ran. Can't wait for those shoes! And that in itself is an answer to a QOTD a while back. I never in a million years dreamed I'd like running!

Other QOTDs I remember--our town has many, many corn mazes/pumpkin patches in the surrounding area. And I think it was last year that a haunted house put on every year by the deaf community was made over in one of those extreme home makeover shows.  Not something I go to, or watch so I ignored all the big happenings in town!
Can't remember the first Disney movie I saw, although I know I used to go to the movies all the time. The first movie we took our eldest to was Hercules. We laugh because nobody can remember DS2's first movie! We used to take our nieces to a movie on their birthdays. It was big stuff and pretty much always Disney. After viewing Beauty and the Beast, the part that intrigued one niece the most were the long yellow gloves Belle wore! It's the simple joys.

   to everybody! Hope things are getting better for all those having some craziness right now.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Wow, it's not even 2 pm and I've got 4000 steps in, awesome!! DS15 has his XC championship today so I'll be running all over watching him run, I should get my 10,000 in by the end of the day. 

It's also DS10's birthday today!! Happy birthday Panda Man! 

OK, gotta get off this thing and gather supplies for DS15. He had a 1/2 day today so no lunch but didn't come home so I need to bring food. He doesn't run until 5. 
Have a good afternoon and I'll pop back in later.


----------



## my3princes

AUdisneyDad said:


> *Buffy:* It was awesome being a kid on that much land, until a fence had to be patched, cows rounded up and hay cutting.  But I would not have traded it for the world.  However I am jealous of the barn full of cars.  I had a '57 Ford Truck when I was 16, but being a teenager I just had to have something different so I sold it.  Wish I still had that old truck.
> 
> 
> I use sun screen when I'm out during the day, take a supplement with vitamin D, and I do lotion periodically (That does not leave here though, what would the world think about a man that uses lotion? )
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!!!
> 
> Tim



Dh uses lotion on rare occassion.  Last night he was complaining of itching since the heat is now one.  He had me put lotion on his legs and back.  Not sure if it stopped the itching or not as I went to bed 



Good Morning.  I need to run out the door.  DH is about the same.  The pain has not begun to subside yet, hopefully it will soon.  The school did talk to the third boy yesteday and Hunter said there were no further events.  He was happy last night.

Nick did not get his license yesterday, had a back tire 1 " onto the grass on a VT turnaround which is automatic failure   he had no points taken off for anything else.

I'm hanging in there, but have so much more to do.  I just realized that I've got a cold starting.  If I can make it through today and all the doctor's appointments tomorrow morning I think I might have a few minutes of down time before Hunter's party on Sunday.


----------



## my3princes

I missed the QOTD:  Our town has pumpkin in the park.  It is geared toward the 12 and under age group, but the parents all hang out.  They have games, a haunted wagon ride, ghost story telling, a carved pumpkin contest and a costume contest.  I't done after dark and the kids love it.

We also have a family a few towns over that LOVES halloween.  They hire a decorating company to come in and completely trick out their yard, garage, the outside of their house as well as completely redecorating on room of their home into that theme and it stays that way for an entire year.  Last year it was pirate themed with graveyards, ships , stockaids, fires, canons in every window, treasure.  It was over the top amazing.  They gave each trick or treater a gift sized bag of full sized candy bars.


----------



## JacksLilWench

dvccruiser76 said:


> HAAAAA!!!!!!!! Funny you ask, because Kathy (mikamah) and I both live in Danvers, home of the famous corn maze where the poor couple got lost and had to call 911.
> 
> 
> Be careful



Hahahaha   That was the funniest thing I'd heard in a while.  And it's okay to laugh because no one got hurt, lol!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I get mine at GNC, http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134124
> 
> Make sure it's organic extra virgin though, that's the purest one.
> 
> You can also use it in food as a substitute for cooking oils. And it's really good for you.
> 
> I use it in my hair before I wash it (a little goes a long way), on my skin as a lotion and it was the only thing that kept my hives from driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a corn maze last year but they closed that farm. We've been to Lyman Orchards once but it's pretty far away.
> My town doesn't have anything available to residents. PTO and the fire house do a Trunk and Treat but I don't know if we are going to go this year.



I might have to be ordering some coconut oil soon!  Thanks for the tip! 

Oh, I love Trunk of Treats!  What would you do instead if you don't go?



Worfiedoodles said:


> Well, I live in the big city of Boston, so as far as I know we don't have a corn maze...I think the closest one to me is the infamous one in Danvers. If I got lost I would be yelling, "*Kathy! Sue! Get me out of here, I'm going through DIS withdrawal *
> 
> Maria



Hahahaha, you guys are too funny!  If I didn't like warm weather so much, I might make the move to come be a part of the Boston Disers!



lovetoscrap said:


> We had a great one where we lived before but haven't been to one since we moved here.  I decided that it was time again so actually just looked one up the night before last that is close enough for us to go to.  But not sure at this point when we will have time!  I would like to go on Sat. but DD15 may be going to do stuff with a friend, and DD11 has a sleepover party starting at 4.  And my hope is that I can enjoy the maze on my feet but probably need to have my wheelchair as backup ( I am guessing I won't be able to use my ECV) , but I loaned it to MIL and won't get it back until next weekend.  It is open until mid November so we may go after Halloween, but I need to also check DD's band schedule.



I hope you get time to go.  The maze in my town is pretty flat, so you might be able to use your ECV 



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for coaching this week, *Kaiti!*
> 
> We don't have a corn maze in our area this year.  We've done them before.  I think we went too early in the season as the furrows were still really hard to walk around and it was crazy dusty.  I think we decided we got it out of our system after that one time.    The pumpkin patch used to be a favorite, though, we used to worry that DS was going to face plant in a rotten pumpkin while we were walking through the fields -- good times, good times!



Yikes!!  I hope he never face plants, that would really turn him off to Halloween!



glss1/2fll said:


> Haven't had any time to post, but I have been trying to read along. Hopefully things are slowing down around here! I had a lovely whoosh last week, then immediately sabotaged it by going to Grandma's house for 3 days! Been working on just a semi-sabotage as I scramble to figure out food when there's no time to hit the stores! You can only do so much with freezer and pantry stuff! Don't know if my family has reached its limit, but I certainly have! Today I'm not working (purposefully didn't answer my phone!) and will plan/shop later. First I have to go buy some new running shoes. There is no way I can run another step in the ones I have. My knees and feet are killing me. I'm starting to get antsy because it's been 6 days since I ran. Can't wait for those shoes! And that in itself is an answer to a QOTD a while back. I never in a million years dreamed I'd like running!
> 
> Other QOTDs I remember--our town has many, many corn mazes/pumpkin patches in the surrounding area. And I think it was last year that a haunted house put on every year by the deaf community was made over in one of those extreme home makeover shows.  Not something I go to, or watch so I ignored all the big happenings in town!
> Can't remember the first Disney movie I saw, although I know I used to go to the movies all the time. The first movie we took our eldest to was Hercules. We laugh because nobody can remember DS2's first movie! We used to take our nieces to a movie on their birthdays. It was big stuff and pretty much always Disney. After viewing Beauty and the Beast, the part that intrigued one niece the most were the long yellow gloves Belle wore! It's the simple joys.
> 
> to everybody! Hope things are getting better for all those having some craziness right now.



It's always the small things you remember, and the ones that give us the most joy, I think 



my3princes said:


> I missed the QOTD:  Our town has pumpkin in the park.  It is geared toward the 12 and under age group, but the parents all hang out.  They have games, a haunted wagon ride, ghost story telling, a carved pumpkin contest and a costume contest.  I't done after dark and the kids love it.
> 
> We also have a family a few towns over that LOVES halloween.  They hire a decorating company to come in and completely trick out their yard, garage, the outside of their house as well as completely redecorating on room of their home into that theme and it stays that way for an entire year.  Last year it was pirate themed with graveyards, ships , stockaids, fires, canons in every window, treasure.  It was over the top amazing.  They gave each trick or treater a gift sized bag of full sized candy bars.



Oooo, I wanna come to THAT house for Halloween!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Well, since we all seem to be in a Halloween-y mood...

QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??

This one is easy, since I feel like I've given you guys hard questions all week, haha!  I would have to say Haunted Mansion.  There's just so much to see in there!  But then again, TOT is jam-packed with stuff too...

I can't decide!  No trip to WDW is complete without at least twice around on each!

It's been so fun to be y'alls coach this week.  I can't wait to see your responses!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



Oh gosh, that is tough, but I think I have to go with Tower of Terror, since it's tied with Soarin' as my favorite attraction.

Today was my first day with no Tuesday/Thursday afternoon class, so I took a two hour nap and it was glorious. Then I spent a good chunk of the afternoon typing out a word doc with answers to any questions I could possibly get asked during my interview, thanks to the DIS. A little over the top, perhaps, and I don't know how much I'll reference it, but it made me think about the answers and I feel more prepared. I've narrowed down my top 4 choices of roles: Character Attendant, Main Gate Operations (tolls, parking, trams, turnstiles), Hospitality (hotel front desk), and Full Service Food & Beverage (hostess). 

One of the questions for Main Gate was whether or not you feel memorizing spiels and delivering to large groups of people. I was unsure about that, and then I had an epiphany: "Dear self, you are a TOUR GUIDE. You give 90-120 minutes spiels to various size groups ALL THE TIME!"  Way to go me for forgetting something like that!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

JacksLilWench said:


> I might have to be ordering some coconut oil soon!  Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Oh, I love Trunk of Treats!  What would you do instead if you don't go?



We will probably go up into the neighborhood above us. We live on a really busy street, not a subdivision. There is a small subdivision up about 2 miles from here straight up the hill. the problem is the houses are really spaced apart so it's walk to 2 or 3, get the car, move it down, repeat. It's a pain. 
We also go to Mystic Seaport and trick or treat in all the colonial buildings there but the kids think it's boring, I like it for the photo ops. 



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



Neither


----------



## pjlla

Okay.... I came on here thinking I'd breeze through a few pages and be caught up, but I think I've missed some big events (injuries, illnesses, big life decisions!), so I'm going to say good night for now and come back tomorrow and read more carefully!  

I've got my first chiropractic appointment at 8:30 tomorrow morning.  I'll post the QOTD before I go and then be back after to chat! TTYL.................P


----------



## SettinSail

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?



Sore subject!    I got an awesome groupon deal on a corn maze here back in September but DH/DS thought it sounded "stupid" and didn't want to go.  I wasted $18 on the groupon.  Meant to find out if I could give it away to someone else but never got around to it so it was totally wasted.  I hate waste!    We also have a "Fear Farm" in our area too......



JacksLilWench said:


> Well, since we all seem to be in a Halloween-y mood...
> 
> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



That's a toughie, they are both great.  I'm gonna go with Haunted Mansion, lasts longer and seems like there's more to it.  Tower of Terror seems like a long wait for a quick experience.

Lisa, my first Disney movie was also Mary Poppins!  We grew up a very modest family, parents both educators but my Dad bought a new Ford every 2 years.

Hello all!   Haven't been posting or reading much lately but hoping to get back into it.  Eating has been out of control lately but I am not gaining more.  Currently up 2 lbs from my lowest this challenge.  I've been working out HARD at the Y about 4 days a week and I can tell such a difference!  I feel so much firmer, energized, clothes fitting better.  But, an outrageous appetite!

Have not seen Tracey yet this week although she is only about 15 miles away from me!  We hope to see each other briefly Saturday morning on her way home.  I am sure she will talk my head off  She has such amazing energy.

Have a great weekend and  to those that need one.  I need to read back and find out what's been going on


----------



## trinaweena

bellebookworm9 said:


> Oh gosh, that is tough, but I think I have to go with Tower of Terror, since it's tied with Soarin' as my favorite attraction.
> 
> Today was my first day with no Tuesday/Thursday afternoon class, so I took a two hour nap and it was glorious. Then I spent a good chunk of the afternoon typing out a word doc with answers to any questions I could possibly get asked during my interview, thanks to the DIS. A little over the top, perhaps, and I don't know how much I'll reference it, but it made me think about the answers and I feel more prepared. I've narrowed down my top 4 choices of roles: Character Attendant, Main Gate Operations (tolls, parking, trams, turnstiles), Hospitality (hotel front desk), and Full Service Food & Beverage (hostess).
> 
> One of the questions for Main Gate was whether or not you feel memorizing spiels and delivering to large groups of people. I was unsure about that, and then I had an epiphany: "Dear self, you are a TOUR GUIDE. You give 90-120 minutes spiels to various size groups ALL THE TIME!"  Way to go me for forgetting something like that!



Wait i missed something (was away and couldn't catch up) What are you interviewing for??


----------



## bellebookworm9

trinaweena said:


> Wait i missed something (was away and couldn't catch up) What are you interviewing for??



LOL the Disney College Program. I've quoted all my associated worries.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Last night I applied to the Disney College Program. I'd been debating it since last weekend-I only have 12 credits left to do before I graduate, and none of them are requirements, either for my major or gen eds. I'm not happy here anymore, and my mom actually encouraged me to apply. I got through the application and web based interview (How does this statement describe you? Strongly agree, agree, neutral, disagree, strongly disagree) which identified me as a strong candidate and I have a phone interview on Sunday morning at 9:15. I should hear back with a few weeks. I'm so nervous to tell my friends/housemates. They are going to be so disappointed if I leave them. I'm so nervous I actually am not eating all that much.
> 
> I've sent out some e-mails to administrative people here asking questions-like will Geneseo itself give me credit, or do I have to go through a community college I know will give me 12 credits. I am freaking out right now, and I have to go take a final in less than an hour. Not a lot of people know about this-my mom, obviously, and a friend that did the CP last year, plus a few people here on the DIS.





bellebookworm9 said:


> I didn't tell my directly affected housemates yet, but I told the other two and they think it will be great. I did tell my other friend and she was obviously trying not to cry. I went to an on campus presentation tonight and got a bunch of my questions answered and I'm really excited now-and will be devastated if I don't make it.





bellebookworm9 said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to reapply. This spring is my last semester as an undergrad, and while I can technically apply as a grad student, my program is too rigorous and structured to do it then. So I'm just thinking positive. I have a meeting with the Dean of the College on Tuesday to discuss credits and such. I might not actually have to take any classes while I'm there, but I might take one for fun-"Exploring Disney Heritage". According the campus rep at the presentation last night, the internship itself counts for the credit and is based on how many hours you work. Since it's a full time job, I should get at least my 12 credits.
> 
> I told my boss this afternoon and she literally put her fingers in her ears and went "lalalalala...you aren't leaving, I'm going into denial mode". I also told my housemates and they were very supportive-no meltdowns or freakouts, thank goodness. I've been so nervous about telling people the last few days that I really haven't been eating, and definitely not tracking. This morning I was down to my lowest weight so far, and I'm only about 5 pounds from one-derland.


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.

I have been very busy writing letters for my calc students.  I have been hand writing them and then going in early to type them.  I don't spend as long on the computer this way.  I am hoping to finish them up next week. 

I sent Tracey the website for the pattern she wanted.  Yes I get together with a friend and we make a number of them.  She has other groups making them and then she gives them out to hospitals.  We are working on Christmas ones now. 

QOTD   Haunted Mansion  I have never done TT and have no desire.  I remember seeing HM being introduced on Wonderful World of Disney so when I went to DL I couldn't wait to ride it.  We always ride it a couple of times during our trip.  If you have never ridden it at midnight you should try it once.  It feels so different and the riders are a little crazier. 

I would love to talk more but I need to get in and type up a letter. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Friday morning!  

My name is Pamela and I will be your coach this week!  I hope everyone is well.... I've had a busy week and haven't been able to keep up with the chatter as I like to this past week.

I will be posting the QOTD right now and be back later to chat!

Today's QOTD:

Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)


And a "fluff" question for fun!

Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??

I'll be back later to see what everyone has to say and to respond myself!  Have a SUPER Friday!.....................P


----------



## cclovesdis

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



Yes! An easy one!  Haunted Mansion! I do not ride thrill rides.



pjlla said:


> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> 
> And a "fluff" question for fun!
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??
> 
> I'll be back later to see what everyone has to say and to respond myself!  Have a SUPER Friday!.....................P



Hope you have a great day too! I have been reading, but am so tired, that I don't seem to post. Pamper Week is coming up. I KNOW I NEED IT!

QOTD: Some people think I'm too religious, but that is a whole other debate. I consider myself religious and spiritual. However, I (believe it or not) have never considered putting those beliefs into weight loss.  I may have to try that. Ahh, P, always with her wonderful ideas! 

Fluff QOTD: Can I just say that there are multiple people, namely my sister and mom, who are dying to nomiate me for What Not to Wear?!?!?! And, quelle horreur,  I do not own a Disney shirt, etc. I did have a Daisy Duck hat, but I haven't seen that in years. 

Have a great day everyone! Thanks for coaching P and Kaiti!


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm taking a hint from my own life, it is TIME for a Pamper Week!

Healthy Habits Pamper Week

At least once a challenge, we pause and have a mini-challenge every day to "pamper" us. These tend to be simple things, but ones that make a huge difference. Please Note: There are no points to count and submit.

Since I am a little late for today, I am going to combine Friday's into this weekend's 2 mini-challenges.

Pamper Week for WISH BL Fall 11 Challenge Weekend of 10/21:

Your 2 mini-challenges are *1) Spend some time outside relaxing in the fresh air.* It is supposed to be nice enough throughout North America for the next few days, so I hope that everyone does this. I'm not a medical professional at all, but everything I've read lately says that Vitamin D is so important, and that a good source of it is exposure to the sun.

*2) Have a glass of milk.* Soy milk, cow's milk, almond milk, calcium-fortified OJ, etc. Let's give our bones the calcium they need.


----------



## dvccruiser76

buzz5985 said:


> DH and I hit that drive-in while we were dating.  Hit Kitty's for a pizza, drive-in, then back to Kitty's for a drink!!!



Do you still go to Kitty's? It's the one in Reading/North Reading on 62 right? I've never been, but always wondered about it. 



lovetoscrap said:


> I told DH that the next time we go to a corn maze I am bringing survival gear and flares!   He seems to think that would be a bad idea in a dry corn field-- MEN!



Indeed 



trinaweena said:


> I also just came back from the doctor, I've been having pain in my hip and ive been ignoring it but its gotten really bad, and after my run on tuesday i couldn't even walk.  He told me its Hip Bursitis and i cant run for ten days! I'm pretty upset about it, especially since i have three races coming up in the next month. I'm worried about falling behind and unsure of what excersizes i can do untill i can run again.  he said nothing high impact, and i could possibly swim.  I'm also really worried about gaining while im laid up for ten days.  Does anyone have any suggestions of things I can do to not sabatoge all the hard work ive put in because of this stupid injury?



Oh no, hope you're feeling better and that the 10 days fly by for you 



lisah0711 said:


> What?!? You tell us you booked a cruise but you didn't tell us anything about it? How can we live vicariously through your travel plans if you don't share?



Ha, sorry. I think since it's so far away (May 2013) it's too early to get too excited  Well, this is the DIS so maybe not. 

We booked a 7 night western on the Fantasy. DS will be 3 when we go, so I'll have to look into whether or not we'll do any excursions. On the Dream 4 night we did in May we only got off the boat at Castaway Cay. We've been to Nassau and didn't want to drop about $100 per person to go to the pool at Atlantis when we could use the Mickey pool for free. DS loved that pool, so it worked out nicely. It'll be easier to travel with a 3 year old, but since it'll be a new boat for us again we may not get off. Time will tell. 

I'm just happy to have something booked 



JacksLilWench said:


> Hahahaha   That was the funniest thing I'd heard in a while.  And it's okay to laugh because no one got hurt, lol!



Exactly 



JacksLilWench said:


> Well, since we all seem to be in a Halloween-y mood...
> 
> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



Tower of Terror for me hands down  But we always do both when we go. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today was my first day with no Tuesday/Thursday afternoon class, so I took a two hour nap and it was glorious. Then I spent a good chunk of the afternoon typing out a word doc with answers to any questions I could possibly get asked during my interview, thanks to the DIS. A little over the top, perhaps, and I don't know how much I'll reference it, but it made me think about the answers and I feel more prepared. I've narrowed down my top 4 choices of roles: Character Attendant, Main Gate Operations (tolls, parking, trams, turnstiles), Hospitality (hotel front desk), and Full Service Food & Beverage (hostess).



Those sound like good choices. When do you find out?



pjlla said:


> I've got my first chiropractic appointment at 8:30 tomorrow morning.  I'll post the QOTD before I go and then be back after to chat! TTYL.................P



Good luck tomorrow let us know how you like it. 



Morning fellow losers  Happy Friday. I've had 3 weigh-ins so far, so good luck to everyone and please keep them coming. 

DH and I are both off today so we're going to take DS to Imajine That for the day. 

It looks like another nice one out there


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!! 

I seem to be having another one of those challenges where I'm just not getting on track for more than half a day, and am maintaining right about where I started.  I know it's never too late, and again, I'm here to try and get my focus back.  We only have 2 more weeks of football, and I hope to keep up more here after that.  I think I start coaching the day before his last game, so that will be a good week to totally get my focus back and keep it.  

Love the corn maze comments, and just to let you all know, I made it through the infamous corn maze this year, without any police assistance.    I'm glad I went before the farm got all the national publicity, I bet it's packed there now.  

*Sue*-I agree May 2013 is not too early to share your plans, and it gets me excited because I really want to go jan 2014 for marathon weekend, and that's not too far after your trip.  It will go by fast and be here before we know it.  We did go to the 114 drive-in, and the first movie I saw there was Star Wars.  It was the only time I remember going with my parents in the big old green station wagon.  Have fun today at Imagine That. 

*Janis*- We used to stop at Kitty's on the way home from skiing.  I haven't been there in years.  A patient was just talking about a fabulous bagel place in wakefield or reading, said the muffins were better than the Gingerbread factory in Reading. I forget what it was called, but probably shouldn't be sharing that info here anyway.  He wasn't raving about the fruit or salads.  

Thank you *Kaiti* for coaching last week.  I did enjoy reading along when I had time, and you had lots of fun questions. 

Actually I alway loved TOT, but ds absolutely loves HM now, and I'd have to say I like HM better than TOT because of all the times I've done it with ds.  It's so fun.  

Thank you *Pamela* for coaching this week.  This would be a good week for me to get back on track, because I know you will be there to kick my butt back in the wagon when I need it. 

qotd- I'd say I'm a spiritual person, and defnitely believe God, and believe our spirits move on after we die.  I, like CC, have never really turned to God to help me with my weight loss journey, though so much of my weight loss is related to other things that I have turned to God for help with, so in a round about way, maybe I have.  Very thought provoking question, Pamela.  Thank you. 

Hello to everyone else.  I hope you all have a good weighin today, and a fun, busy or quiet relaxing weekend, whatever you desire.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> 
> And a "fluff" question for fun!
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??
> 
> I'll be back later to see what everyone has to say and to respond myself!  Have a SUPER Friday!.....................P




Nope, don't believe in a higher power at all. Well, maybe Mother Nature. Kind of an odd answer for someone who sends 2 of her kids to Catholic school huh?!? 

**Throwing on the Mod hat for a sec. Just a reminder that religious debates are against DISboard policy. Please keep that in mind when responding. Not that I have to worry about this group but don't make me put you in time out!! * Stepping off my soap box now.

I believe that you are the master of your own destiny and you are in the driver seat. 

Fluff - My Green underground classic Mickey Shirt. It's shredding and I still won't give it up!!


*Pamela* how did the Chiropractor go?


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??



No, I don't really believe in a higher power. I mean, occasionally if I hear that something really bad has happened to someone I'll pray that things get better for them, but as for myself, I believe that I am in control of my own choices. And I believe in Evolution over Creation-my science minded self just likes that explanation better. 

Most of my Disney clothes and related accessories are probably okay, but the matching mother daughter shirts are probably the ones they would pick to go in the trash because they are just so tacky and touristy! So I guess I'd have to fight to save that.

*************
I had a bit of an emotional/financial crisis last night that ended with me canceling Weight Watchers because I truly can't afford it right now and also lowering my cell phone plan to the lowest possible. I think I will be okay without WW because over the last few months I've learned how and what to eat, and even though I haven't tracked in weeks, I've still lost about 5 pounds.


----------



## glss1/2fll

HH sent in? check. WIN sent in? check. Weight sent in? no check. I keep getting vastly different numbers! What's going on? I liked what I saw when I first got up, then I did my walk with my girlfriend and weighed again and I was up 2 pounds!?! So now I'm going to run later and take it after that and see what the scale says. Heck, maybe I'll just average the 3 weights. 

DS1 got his SAT scores yesterday and was happy with the results, especially the essay. As far as we can tell, they'll get him into college, if he ever figures out what his plan is! 

I bought new running shoes yesterday so can't wait to get out today.

QOTDS: ToT hands down. HH is nice when you want a break from heat/walking but give me the thrill ride any day!

Yes, in a higher authority, no to asking for help.

I only have 2 Disney T shirts. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if Clinton and Stacey tossed them. DH has some things I think he'd hide!

Have a super day, Everybody. Good luck with WI, HH and WIN!


----------



## donac

QOTD  Yes I do believe in a higher power.  I have read about people turning to a higher being for weight loss.  I am thinking about giving it a try. 

QOTD2  I would hide my Disney night shirts.  I must have about 10 to 15 of them.  It is not night without without a Disney nightshirt.  I would also love a total makeover.


----------



## mackeysmom

Back from Vegas and just caught up on all the posts - jeez this thread moves quickly. 

I won't go into too much detail, but I ate and drank quite a bit.  Not to the point of making myself sick (something I've done in the past), but lets just say that I not only came home $2600 richer, I also came home 5.5 pounds heavier.   (To be fair, that was over the course of two weeks - my birthday week and Vegas.)

Tomorrow I'll be back on track - I have no planned roadblocks or big celebrations between now and Thanksgiving, so I'm just going to focus on the next month.  One month at at time ...

- Laura


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> 
> As most of you know, I am a Christian, so I obviously believe in God.  But I have always thought that it wasn't really appropriate to ask God to help with "superficial" requests.  But I've learned differently over the past few years that it is okay to ask for help for ANYTHING that is bothering me. Plus it isn't that selfish to want myself to be healthier (and happier) for my kids' sake, and they are a definite reason for this journey.   I don't specifically pray for weight loss, but I pray for strength when confronted with temptations, I pray for self-discipline to get the workouts in, that sort of stuff.
> 
> And a "fluff" question for fun!
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??



I own several Disney shirts that I love, but the one I would hide would be my DL 50th anniversary shirt.  Love, love, love it!  I saw it in a store at DTD and had to make a special detour one day to be sure I got it.  I've worn it a lot but it is now waaay too big.... but thankfully, I bought DD the same shirt in a medium and it fits me now, so I can borrow it if need be!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Some people think I'm too religious, but that is a whole other debate. I consider myself religious and spiritual. However, I (believe it or not) have never considered putting those beliefs into weight loss.  I may have to try that. Ahh, P, always with her wonderful ideas!
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask for a little strength or help if you need it!
> Fluff QOTD: Can I just say that there are multiple people, namely my sister and mom, who are dying to nomiate me for What Not to Wear?!?!?! And, quelle horreur,  I do not own a Disney shirt, etc. I did have a Daisy Duck hat, but I haven't seen that in years.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Thanks for coaching P and Kaiti!



Honestly... no Disney clothes??  I'm surprised!



cclovesdis said:


> Pamper Week for WISH BL Fall 11 Challenge Weekend of 10/21:
> 
> Your 2 mini-challenges are *1) Spend some time outside relaxing in the fresh air.* It is supposed to be nice enough throughout North America for the next few days, so I hope that everyone does this. I'm not a medical professional at all, but everything I've read lately says that Vitamin D is so important, and that a good source of it is exposure to the sun.
> 
> *2) Have a glass of milk.* Soy milk, cow's milk, almond milk, calcium-fortified OJ, etc. Let's give our bones the calcium they need.




My DH and I were just having a discussion yesterday about Vitamin D.  I take daily supplements (about 2000 IU, well over the USRDA) and when I had my D level checked last spring it was still only barely in the "normal" range.  

With winter coming I know I need to be diligent about taking my supplements every day!  

I'm hoping to get in a hike or outdoor run/walk this weekend.  It should be my last free weekend for many, many weeks, as swim season kicks into gear next week.  I might have my milk in the form of almond milk on cereal tomorrow and a greek yogurt for desser tonight!!

Brilliant, as usual CC!!!!




mikamah said:


> Thank you *Pamela* for coaching this week.  This would be a good week for me to get back on track, because I know you will be there to kick my butt back in the wagon when I need it.
> 
> I"m always up for a good butt-whoopin'!!  I'll keep an eye out to be sure you stay in the wagon this week!!
> 
> qotd- I'd say I'm a spiritual person, and defnitely believe God, and believe our spirits move on after we die.  I, like CC, have never really turned to God to help me with my weight loss journey, though so much of my weight loss is related to other things that I have turned to God for help with, so in a round about way, maybe I have.  Very thought provoking question, Pamela.  Thank you.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.  I hope you all have a good weighin today, and a fun, busy or quiet relaxing weekend, whatever you desire.



Enjoy your weekend and good luck to Michael with the football game.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Nope, don't believe in a higher power at all. Well, maybe Mother Nature. Kind of an odd answer for someone who sends 2 of her kids to Catholic school huh?!?
> 
> **Throwing on the Mod hat for a sec. Just a reminder that religious debates are against DISboard policy. Please keep that in mind when responding. Not that I have to worry about this group but don't make me put you in time out!! * Stepping off my soap box now.
> 
> Thanks for that reminder..... I actually had that in mind when I posted the QOTD this morning (which is why I put that little disclaimer at the end), but I figured we are a pretty easy bunch and I didn't foresee any problems.  Sorry I had to make you pull out the Mod. hat!!  Hope it is at least stylish!
> 
> Fluff - My Green underground classic Mickey Shirt. It's shredding and I still won't give it up!!
> 
> I still have the t-shirt I bought on my honeymoon, nearly 20 years ago. Ratty, faded, great for sleeping in!  But I'd let it go if I had to.
> 
> 
> *Pamela* how did the Chiropractor go?



It went well.  He is a really nice guy and seems to really know his stuff.  The more we talked, the more I realized how I've mistreated my neck/shoulders... and he made me realize that the pain I've been having in my elbow (self-diagnosed as tennis elbow) and the pain in my fingers (self-diagnosed as early osteoarthritis) is possibly all related to my neck/shoulder pain.  He is hoping I will get some relief with all of it.  He said I was super easy to adjust and should have excellent results.  It felt kind of weird... made me giggle when my back was cracking like popcorn... but he definitely pinpointed my neck/jaw pain.  I go back twice next week and will probably go once a week after that for a while.  It won't be too bad because I am currently taking DD once a week anyhow, so I will just piggy-back our appointments.

Thanks for asking.



bellebookworm9 said:


> No, I don't really believe in a higher power. I mean, occasionally if I hear that something really bad has happened to someone I'll pray that things get better for them, but as for myself, I believe that I am in control of my own choices. And I believe in Evolution over Creation-my science minded self just likes that explanation better.
> 
> Most of my Disney clothes and related accessories are probably okay, but the matching mother daughter shirts are probably the ones they would pick to go in the trash because they are just so tacky and touristy! So I guess I'd have to fight to save that.
> 
> According to Stacey and Clinton NO Disney clothes are okay!  A few years ago there was a Dis-er who was on WNTW (I think her name was Kelly and she was from Philadelphia, but I can't remember her Dis name). Anyhow.... ALL of her Disney stuff had to go... sweatshirts, t-shirts, bags.... it made me cringe!!  I LOVE my Disney clothes!
> 
> *************
> I had a bit of an emotional/financial crisis last night that ended with me canceling Weight Watchers because I truly can't afford it right now and also lowering my cell phone plan to the lowest possible. I think I will be okay without WW because over the last few months I've learned how and what to eat, and even though I haven't tracked in weeks, I've still lost about 5 pounds.



Awww.... I'm so sorry about this.  You CAN do it on your own!  You have the tools and the knowledge!  Don't let this become an excuse to step away from this journey!!  But you need to get back to the basics, including tracking your food.  It is a really important link to success.  

I lost 90 pounds using WW but without even ONCE stepping foot into a meeting or using the online tools.  I took what I learned in the past, my old paperwork and points slider and made it work for me!  Sure, it was tough at times, but if I did it I KNOW you can.  *WE* are your WW meeting.... I'll even volunteer to be your "leader"!!    In fact, when I am feeling guilty about spending time here or feeling a bit overwhelmed I remind myself how much time I would need to set aside to actually attend a meeting.  The nearest meeting place is 30 minutes away.... plus showering and make-up and such to look decent.... add in a 30 minute meeting, etc and it would easily eat into 2 hours of my day!  Spread that out over the week and I AT LEAST can justify 15-20 minutes a day with this group!!  



glss1/2fll said:


> HH sent in? check. WIN sent in? check. Weight sent in? no check. I keep getting vastly different numbers! What's going on? I liked what I saw when I first got up, then I did my walk with my girlfriend and weighed again and I was up 2 pounds!?! So now I'm going to run later and take it after that and see what the scale says. Heck, maybe I'll just average the 3 weights.
> 
> Is your scale digital?  When did it last have a new battery?
> 
> If it still continues to fluctuate, I say take the lowest weight and run with it!!
> 
> DS1 got his SAT scores yesterday and was happy with the results, especially the essay. As far as we can tell, they'll get him into college, if he ever figures out what his plan is!
> 
> 
> for SAT scores!!  DD took the PSATs a few weeks ago (she is a junior)... and  we are anxiously awaiting the scores.  She did FABULOUSLY last year and are hoping for a jump in the score.
> 
> I bought new running shoes yesterday so can't wait to get out today.
> 
> OOoooh... jealous!  I need new ones but haven't had the time or the money.  What kind??





donac said:


> QOTD  Yes I do believe in a higher power.  I have read about people turning to a higher being for weight loss.  I am thinking about giving it a try.
> 
> It certainly couldn't hurt!
> 
> QOTD2  I would hide my Disney night shirts.  I must have about 10 to 15 of them.  It is not night without without a Disney nightshirt.  I would also love a total makeover.



I don't think Stacey and Clinton need to see your jammies, but they are pretty ruthless with some women about their bras!  

I would like some help, but not a total make-over.  I would SO cry if they cut my hair short.  I am growing it to donate, but I don't want it any shorter than a few inches below my shoulders (which is why it takes me SO long to grow it out to donate... this will be my second time). 

What would you like done the most?  New wardrobe?  Make-up?  Hair??



mackeysmom said:


> Back from Vegas and just caught up on all the posts - jeez this thread moves quickly.
> 
> I won't go into too much detail, but I ate and drank quite a bit.  Not to the point of making myself sick (something I've done in the past), but lets just say that I not only came home $2600 richer, I also came home 5.5 pounds heavier.   (To be fair, that was over the course of two weeks - my birthday week and Vegas.)
> 
> Heck, I'd deal with 5.5 pounds to gain $2600!!  What game did you win in???
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be back on track - I have no planned roadblocks or big celebrations between now and Thanksgiving, so I'm just going to focus on the next month.  One month at at time ...
> 
> - Laura



How about one day at a time??? Or one meal at a time??

Okay.... well, at least I caught up with today!  

***************

Evening friends!  

Chiro appointment today went well.  Ran lots of errands... Target for necessities, Lowe's to return a rug sample that I've had since JULY!  Then all over heck and back trying to find the fabric I need for the remainder of DD's costume!  I found NOTHING in the color I need, so I bought a small swatch of something in white (fabric good, color not) and a bottle of purple dye.  The swatch is in the dryer now.... we'll see how it goes.  Like I've got time to custom dye 5 yards of brocade in addition to sewing the entire stinkin' costume!  I must be NUTS!!

QUICK LESSON:

To those of you with every excuse in the book on WHY you CANNOT eat healthy when running around....

I left the house without breakfast this morning (very unusual).  Had to wait until after Chiro appointment and by then I was starving.  I am so sick and tired of Dunkins I could scream..... not that I eat much there, but  I feel like we stop there a LOT for coffees and egg wraps and such.

Anyhow, swung into a McDonald's drive-thru ... I know what you are saying.... "NO! Step away from the McGriddle and hash browns!!"  But I ordered a fruit and maple oatmeal (5 points) and a large coffee with skim (essentially 0 points).  I've had their oatmeal before and I wasn't disappointed.  It is delicious! (Quite a bit sweeter than I would make it on my own, but so tasty!)  Admittedly, I rarely spend that many points for breakfast, but since it was late I figured I wouldn't need a mid-morning snack.  

Planned to run errands until about 11:30 or so and head home.  But since I hadn't found the fabric I wanted to try one more store a few towns away.  But at this point I knew I wouldn't make it home before having to pick up the kids.... so lunch out was necessity.  

I did have a 100 calorie pack of nuts in the glove box, but I knew that wasn't going to be enough. There was a Subway nearby, but I honestly don't care for their salads and I didn't want all of that bread.  I allotted myself just 10 minutes to get lunch, which I THOUGHT meant it would have to be a drive-thru, but instead I headed to the nearest grocery store.  Grabbed an apple, some salad bar (greens, cucumber, chick peas, mushrooms, grilled chicken, onion, sunflower seeds, fat-free vinagarette), and a bottle of water.... and was in the car within 10 minutes, even with a potty stop!  And spend under $7 for a really healthy, low point lunch.  

Heading into this store I didn't even know if they had a salad bar.  I figured I'd grab an apple, a piece of cheese from the deli or maybe some turkey,  maybe a greek yogurt, and a bottle of water. But I lucked out and they had a nice salad bar.... not huge, but just enough.

It can be done..... even with limited time and no planning.... so NO MORE EXCUSES!!  

Next lesson.... eating with even FEWER options!!

I need to go cut onions for tonight's dinner..... spinach salad with warm bacon dressing (DH saw it on Good Eats and requested it).  The dressing is made (will warm it before serving), eggs are cooked.... just need to chop the onion.  I am SO hungry, I need to eat something NOW.... I will not make it until our 8:15 dinner time! (We are waiting for DD to get home so we can eat all together.)

After cutting the onions I'm hoping to have a few more minutes to play catch-up on here.  Tomorrow's QOTD should be posted VERY early, as I head out at 5am for DD's swim practice....but if I don't get to it I will be back on before noon with it.  TTYL...................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Ended up with a good workout today. DS11 had a meet and it was a hard course, I ended up walking/running the 2 miles. My legs are hurting but it felt good to run again, I've been putting it off for to long. 
Of course I just blew it by eating chinese food, blech. Now I feel like crud. Good thing is I didn't finish it, I ended up tossing 1/2 of it. 

And my whoot whoot today!! I've been on prednisone for 2 weeks and didn't gain any weight!!! Granted I didn't lose any either but typically I'd put on 5-10 pounds on prednisone. 

Oh and DS15 got 34th place, top 1/4!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Awww.... I'm so sorry about this.  You CAN do it on your own!  You have the tools and the knowledge!  Don't let this become an excuse to step away from this journey!!  But you need to get back to the basics, including tracking your food.  It is a really important link to success.
> 
> I lost 90 pounds using WW but without even ONCE stepping foot into a meeting or using the online tools.  I took what I learned in the past, my old paperwork and points slider and made it work for me!  Sure, it was tough at times, but if I did it I KNOW you can.  *WE* are your WW meeting.... I'll even volunteer to be your "leader"!!    In fact, when I am feeling guilty about spending time here or feeling a bit overwhelmed I remind myself how much time I would need to set aside to actually attend a meeting.  The nearest meeting place is 30 minutes away.... plus showering and make-up and such to look decent.... add in a 30 minute meeting, etc and it would easily eat into 2 hours of my day!  Spread that out over the week and I AT LEAST can justify 15-20 minutes a day with this group!!
> 
> Thanks for the support.  I called my mom today and asked her to please make me an appointment with my psychiatrist ASAP because I realize I need a med change. She said she knew it too, but was waiting for me to come to that conclusion on my own. Basically, since my major was "Deactivated" just about a year ago my life has crumbled down around me and I'm having a hard time putting it back together.
> 
> I went food shopping tonight as I was stress cleaning earlier and the fridge was part of that. When I finished, I had cheese, sour cream, caramel dip, and lemon and lime juice left, no joke. So I bought a lot of healthy stuff, and walked right by the Halloween candy. I am not stress eating, so that's good.
> 
> I would like some help, but not a total make-over.  I would SO cry if they cut my hair short.  I am growing it to donate, but I don't want it any shorter than a few inches below my shoulders (which is why it takes me SO long to grow it out to donate... this will be my second time).
> 
> I donated my hair 4 times over 6 years or so. 8th grade, 9th grade, 11th grade, and last October. The one year gap left it too short so I went with two the next time, told them to take 10 inches off (the minimum) and they took FIFTEEN. That is _ a lot_ of extra hair! Thankfully it grows back pretty quickly.
> 
> Like I've got time to custom dye 5 yards of brocade in addition to sewing the entire stinkin' costume!  I must be NUTS!!



LOL My mom made my Minnie Mouse dress, which was pretty simple. She can make complicated stuff (like her wedding dress and my junior prom dress), but I had mentioned possibly being Rapunzel for Halloween and she laughed at me!


----------



## mackeysmom

mackeysmom said:


> Back from Vegas ...
> 
> I won't go into too much detail, but but lets just say that I not only came home $2600 richer, I also came home 5.5 pounds heavier.   - Laura






pjlla said:


> Heck, I'd deal with 5.5 pounds to gain $2600!! What game did you win in???



There seems to be the makings of a future QOTD in there somewhere - how much would you be willing to pay for weight-loss, or how much weight would you be willing to gain for a certain amount of money?  

As for the winnings - I won it all on slot machines.  

I normally play .50 or $1 slots, but this trip was on someone else's dollar and I had a lot less money to gamble with than normal.   I was trying to stretch out my money and found some nickel video slots that were a lot of fun.  On my second day I won $1,000 at one of them and from that point on, I couldn't lose.  

If I had quit while I was ahead, I would have come home with about $3,500 - but I treated my friend (who paid for the trip) and myself to massages at the hotel spa and on my last night I made some foolish bets at the roulette wheel.

Since I'm not working (and my unemployment benefits are running out soon), the $$ went directly into the bank this morning.

- Laura


----------



## SettinSail

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> 
> And a "fluff" question for fun!
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??
> 
> I'll be back later to see what everyone has to say and to respond myself!  Have a SUPER Friday!.....................P



Yes, I believe in God and yes I am a spiritual person.  I ask God for his help in all aspects of my life and in my religion (Christianity) we believe that the body is a temple and should be treated with the utmost care we also believe that gluttony is a sin.   We also understand that we are only human and are not perfect!  Sorry if this is TMI    Most of my prayer time is taken up with requests for my son and for help to be a better parent these days

I don't own any Disney clothing that I can think of other than a hat I bought on the Med cruise.  I would  to be on WNTW!!!  I do have a princess crown that I bought at Disney and wear it occasionally (around the house)

Laura, $2600 richer from Vegas!!!    Need details, please!

I am going to send my weight in to Sue.  Still up about 2 pounds from my lowest of the challenge.  Still rocking the exercise hard but need to get better about my nutrition.  I do well all day but eat too much at night.  I'm starving after my 4:00pm workout.

I'm taking Tracey (Tigger) to the airport tomorrow morning so I will be up early too Pam.  She is so excited to get back to her family.  I spoke with her briefly on the phone tonight and we'll have a nice chat on the way to the airport in the morning.  Her parents are very close to the airport so it will be a quick trip.

Well, I think I shared with you all that I have been trying to save all my pay checks if I can.  So far I have saved every one except the first and have a nice stash built up.  I've been daydreaming what it could grow to if I could do that for a year....or two....or THREE or as long as possible.  It's been fairly easy so far but this week will be tough.  I had to pay a large cc bill that had our airfare and hotel for NYC on it.  Now we have less than $200 until payday next Friday in our checking acct.  Of course, I have more $ in savings but I am going to try to make it w/o dipping into that.  I checked our food supply and wrote out a menu using what we already have.  I will pick up some groceries tomorrow but it's only fruit, milk and a few specials that are too good to pass up.  I went into Hallmark today with a $2.00 coupon and intented to only buy 1 card but bought 3 cards for $4.00 and a Yankee Candle Pumpkin Spice that was 1/2 off so I "blew" $13.  It makes me sad to think of how many families are really living this way and struggling to survive, probably on much less than the $200 I have.  DS's BSA troop owes me $87 and I think I will get it this Tuesday and I need it !!!

Here is my menu with what we have on hand:
Fri : soup/sandwich
Sat: promised DS Red Robin
Sun: meatball subs (will have to buy fresh sub rolls but have everything else)
Mon: frozen pizza
Tues: baked potato bar
Wed: beef stew & crescent rolls
Thurs: frozen lasagna & salad

I probably have enough food on hand to make 3 weeks of meals

Thanks for letting me ramble on about this....

Have a great weekend all


----------



## SettinSail

mackeysmom said:


> There seems to be the makings of a future QOTD in there somewhere - how much would you be willing to pay for weight-loss, or how much weight would you be willing to gain for a certain amount of money?
> 
> As for the winnings - I won it all on slot machines.
> 
> I normally play .50 or $1 slots, but this trip was on someone else's dollar and I had a lot less money to gamble with than normal.   I was trying to stretch out my money and found some nickel video slots that were a lot of fun.  On my second day I won $1,000 at one of them and from that point on, I couldn't lose.
> 
> If I had quit while I was ahead, I would have come home with about $3,500 - but I treated my friend (who paid for the trip) and myself to massages at the hotel spa and on my last night I made some foolish bets at the roulette wheel.
> 
> Since I'm not working (and my unemployment benefits are running out soon), the $$ went directly into the bank this morning.
> 
> - Laura



That is so exciting    CONGRATS!


----------



## satorifound

Time for WIN weigh in again!!!

I have gotten a few new numbers already, and I can't wait to see the rest of them.    The deadline to get your numbers to me is Sunday evening at around 6pm as I will be tabulating everyone's total percentages after that.

You guys are doing awesome, way to go!!!


----------



## pjlla

If this looks wanky it is because I read the pages in reverse order, so the responses are backwards, date-wise.



lovetoscrap said:


> Well still having stomach issues but other than trying to eat carefully and drink plenty of water I am trying to ignore it.
> 
> Take care of yourself!
> A friend came by this morning to bring me something-- she is cleaning out and decluttering her house and in her words "I am getting rid of all my junk so all my friends get to move it to their houses!"  But I am thrilled she thought of me-- it was a photo mat that has a cut out of a Mickey Head and the word DISNEY cut out to put photos behind !  It will look amazing in my Disney bedroom.  And she was actually on her way to the Goodwill with some things so I have her the bag that I keep forgetting to drop off there.
> 
> Ooohh... gotta love "freebies"!  You will enjoy that!  Nice of your friend to think of you!
> 
> I am getting a breakfast routine that I like-- 1 fresh egg with either one slice of bacon or sausage mixed in and a serving of Go Lean Oatmeal.  It is easy to make and really fills me up.  BUT, the same friend mentioned above is my fresh egg supplier and I was joking yesterday that she is like a drug dealer-- she has gotten me hooked on these fresh eggs and now I just can't eat a store bought egg.  But since it is getting cooler and the days are getting shorter her chickens aren't laying much so there is now a waiting list for eggs!  If you have never had eggs fresh from the chicken please find a local supplier and try them!  They are absolutely worth it.  I have never really liked eggs all that much until these.
> 
> Your breakfasts sound terrific.... healthy protein and whole grain carbs... can't beat that!
> 
> We had a great one where we lived before but haven't been to one since we moved here.  I decided that it was time again so actually just looked one up the night before last that is close enough for us to go to.  But not sure at this point when we will have time!  I would like to go on Sat. but DD15 may be going to do stuff with a friend, and DD11 has a sleepover party starting at 4.  And my hope is that I can enjoy the maze on my feet but probably need to have my wheelchair as backup ( I am guessing I won't be able to use my ECV) , but I loaned it to MIL and won't get it back until next weekend.  It is open until mid November so we may go after Halloween, but I need to also check DD's band schedule.
> 
> 
> I told DH that the next time we go to a corn maze I am bringing survival gear and flares!   He seems to think that would be a bad idea in a dry corn field-- MEN!



Corn maze sounds like fun, but could the wheelchair handle it?



trinaweena said:


> I did not fall off the face of the earth! I've been so busy and trying to catch up on sleep, so I haven't even been turning the computer on.  My goal this week was to wake up early every morning and go running before I start my day...HAHA that whole waking up early thing doesnt really work for me!
> 
> I also just came back from the doctor, I've been having pain in my hip and ive been ignoring it but its gotten really bad, and after my run on tuesday i couldn't even walk.  He told me its Hip Bursitis and i cant run for ten days! I'm pretty upset about it, especially since i have three races coming up in the next month. I'm worried about falling behind and unsure of what excersizes i can do untill i can run again.  he said nothing high impact, and i could possibly swim.  I'm also really worried about gaining while im laid up for ten days.  Does anyone have any suggestions of things I can do to not sabatoge all the hard work ive put in because of this stupid injury?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well..in addition to ten days of not running i have ten days of work ahead of me as well. It's exhausting!



Um..... precisely the reason I haven't been to see the doctor about my hip pain!  Don't want the bad news!  Hope you get better quickly!  Swim and weight training for your arms should make the 10 days go by quickly!



lisah0711 said:


> There is a way to reset that thing -- maybe Google it.  Hope you figure it out!    But be careful because I think my PF flareup started from using it without shoes.
> 
> I used to exercise barefoot all the time (WATP dvds, Wii balance board, etc), but I am self-diagnosing myself as having some PF now (started earlier this year). Now you make me wonder if it is from all of that barefoot exercise.
> 
> Hola, *pjlla!*  Someone taking Spanish at your house this year?   Thanks for being our next coach!
> 
> 
> How could you tell???
> 
> Apparently my losses are all going to be "whooshes" this challenge.  I did my weigh in early as I am going to Seattle for the week-end to see my Mom and sister since Monday is my Mom's birthday.  Four pounds and puts me within one pound of where I need to be at the end of October to keep on track.
> 
> Have a great week-end everyone!  It hard to post from the iPhone but I will be reading along.



WOOOHOO on the whoosh!!



my3princes said:


> Nick did not get his license yesterday, had a back tire 1 " onto the grass on a VT turnaround which is automatic failure   he had no points taken off for anything else.
> 
> Awww.... DD is totally sympathizing!  Better luck next time.
> 
> I'm hanging in there, but have so much more to do.  I just realized that I've got a cold starting.  If I can make it through today and all the doctor's appointments tomorrow morning I think I might have a few minutes of down time before Hunter's party on Sunday.



Take care of your cold!  Tea, sleep, vitamin C!!





JacksLilWench said:


> Well, since we all seem to be in a Halloween-y mood...
> 
> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



TOT, without a doubt.  DD refuses to do HM (hates skeletons in any form) so we skipped HM for many years.... but DS and I did it last year.... it is fun and I love my memories of riding it as a kid, but I still love TOT more.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Oh gosh, that is tough, but I think I have to go with Tower of Terror, since it's tied with Soarin' as my favorite attraction.
> 
> Today was my first day with no Tuesday/Thursday afternoon class, so I took a two hour nap and it was glorious. Then I spent a good chunk of the afternoon typing out a word doc with answers to any questions I could possibly get asked during my interview, thanks to the DIS. A little over the top, perhaps, and I don't know how much I'll reference it, but it made me think about the answers and I feel more prepared. I've narrowed down my top 4 choices of roles: Character Attendant, Main Gate Operations (tolls, parking, trams, turnstiles), Hospitality (hotel front desk), and Full Service Food & Beverage (hostess).
> 
> One of the questions for Main Gate was whether or not you feel memorizing spiels and delivering to large groups of people. I was unsure about that, and then I had an epiphany: "Dear self, you are a TOUR GUIDE. You give 90-120 minutes spiels to various size groups ALL THE TIME!"  Way to go me for forgetting something like that!



Why is it we can see things about others so easily, but sometimes forget the best things about ourselves!??



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am almost religious in my zeal to apply sunscreen every day, rain or shine. I also switch to a body cream in winter from a lotion, to give my skin more moisture. I drink a ton of water, and it definitely shows in my skin if my intake goes down.
> 
> I agree... if I don't get enough water, I swear I wake up looking 10 years older the next day!!
> 
> Is anyone actually watching the BL this season? I tivo it and usually get to it on the weekend. I like the 2 new trainers, much more than I liked the 2 new ones last year...
> 
> Maria



I really like Dolvette, but Anna isn't impressing me much.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to reapply. This spring is my last semester as an undergrad, and while I can technically apply as a grad student, my program is too rigorous and structured to do it then. So I'm just thinking positive. I have a meeting with the Dean of the College on Tuesday to discuss credits and such. I might not actually have to take any classes while I'm there, but I might take one for fun-"Exploring Disney Heritage". According the campus rep at the presentation last night, the internship itself counts for the credit and is based on how many hours you work. Since it's a full time job, I should get at least my 12 credits.
> 
> I told my boss this afternoon and she literally put her fingers in her ears and went "lalalalala...you aren't leaving, I'm going into denial mode". I also told my housemates and they were very supportive-no meltdowns or freakouts, thank goodness. I've been so nervous about telling people the last few days that I really haven't been eating, and definitely not tracking. This morning I was down to my lowest weight so far, and I'm only about 5 pounds from one-derland.
> 
> I'm looking up recipes to make and going shopping tomorrow because I have virtually no food except cereal.



WOoohool.... One-derland, here she comes!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Most insane day ever.  Three in one week?  How does that happen?  Next week when I'm NOT coach, nothing will happen...I just don't get it!
> 
> QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?



I did a corn maze as a chaperone with DD in about 3rd grade.  It was fun and plenty of exercise.  Haven't done it since though.  Fall is such a crazy busy time for us with swim and robotics, that we rarely have time for such stuff.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Speaking of which, I hardly ever DIS while at work and yesterday morning, I got there and was like maybe I'll hop on to see what's new with DCL. I've been watching and waiting for them to announce the 2013 itineraries and bookings dates and when I logged onto the DIS, there was a post that bookings had started an hour before I logged on  So, I immediately logged in and got the cruise and room that I wanted.  Thank heavens for the DIS once again, because DCL didn't make an announcement before they started taking ressies. And here I was all excited to finally be a gold member to book ahead and they didn't even offer it this time around  Andway that's my highlight for the week



WOW!  Lucky lady!  CAn't wait to hear more about it.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I get mine at GNC, http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134124
> 
> Make sure it's organic extra virgin though, that's the purest one.
> 
> You can also use it in food as a substitute for cooking oils. And it's really good for you.
> 
> I use it in my hair before I wash it (a little goes a long way), on my skin as a lotion and it was the only thing that kept my hives from driving me crazy.



I should steal some of DH's coconut oil for my skin.  He bought a HUGE jug of it for cooking, but I can't use it when cooking for the family because DS is allergic to coconut.... so it is just for DH.... at current rate of use, it should last until about 2023!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I listen to music when I am stressed. I should probably do that right now, because I am super stressed-not something that happens very often.
> 
> Last night I applied to the Disney College Program. I'd been debating it since last weekend-I only have 12 credits left to do before I graduate, and none of them are requirements, either for my major or gen eds. I'm not happy here anymore, and my mom actually encouraged me to apply. I got through the application and web based interview (How does this statement describe you? Strongly agree, agree, neutral, disagree, strongly disagree) which identified me as a strong candidate and I have a phone interview on Sunday morning at 9:15. I should hear back with a few weeks. I'm so nervous to tell my friends/housemates. They are going to be so disappointed if I leave them. I'm so nervous I actually am not eating all that much.
> 
> I've sent out some e-mails to administrative people here asking questions-like will Geneseo itself give me credit, or do I have to go through a community college I know will give me 12 credits. I am freaking out right now, and I have to go take a final in less than an hour. Not a lot of people know about this-my mom, obviously, and a friend that did the CP last year, plus a few people here on the DIS.



WOOHOO on the DCP!  DD is SO looking forward to applying that she is already reading blogs and such about the applications process, etc!  

My niece applied, but applied to law school at the same time.  Got into both and chose law school.  DD was like....



lovetoscrap said:


> Finally have a few minutes.  Been getting stuff done around the house.  Need to get together a menu and shopping list for the next few weeks.  Been eating pretty well (although I just had a not so great snack  ) and hoping to show some results this week.  I need to get back to the gym but haven't been feeling up to it.  But I have been stripping wallpaper, cleaning and moving boxes and furniture so that has to count for something!
> 
> Doing our second monthly crop on Friday so I need to get stuff together to take.   Thinking about trying to find a Pumpkin Patch/Corn Maze for the family to go to this weekend.



Enjoy your crop time!  I am envious.  I had to clear my scrapping table to make room for costume making!



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/18: Health is more than just what you eat and how often you exercise.  It's also about taking care of your body's largest organ- your skin!  What do you do as part of your skin care regimen?  I don't just mean your face, though.  I mean the skin on your legs, arms, stomach and back too!



Face:  I've moisturized since I was in my late teens.... now I also use all kind of wrinkle goop in an attempt to stop the tracks of time!  Mostly use Oil of Olay and Olay Pro-X products.   Sunscreen during the summer months or when I know I'll be out for a while (checking on kids during ski lessons, etc).  

Rest of body: totally neglected 99% of the time, although I do use Oil of Olay moisturing body bar routinely in the shower.



tigger813 said:


> Had a nice day with Mom shopping today. She bought a nice dress. I got Brian a Christmas present (Star Wars Operation for $12.49) and then I also bought the latest Harry Potter Scene It with clips from all 8 movies for $14.99. I'll give that to the family when I get home Saturday as we can play it together this weekend! I also got some stuff at Bath and Body Works. Hopefully we will get over to the Chatham Hill Winery so I can pick up some Mango wine to take home!
> 
> Probably going to watch a movie tonight. I brought several with me. I may got take a nap and/or read for awhile. I had a chipotle chicken wrap at the food court at the mall with some fries and then we picked up Italian food on our way home this afternoon. I had some chicken parmesan and spaghetti and of course foccaccia! Sooooo yummy!
> 
> Meeting a friend of Mom and Dad's at a farmer's market on Thursday for lunch.
> 
> Time to get comfy for the rest of the night!
> 
> TTFN



Sounds like you are enjoying your visit with mom this time around!  Good for you.



goldcupmom said:


> Sorry I've been MIA - went to Iowa 10/4 for a wedding and trying to get back in the groove.
> 
> Rejoined WW today. I was NOT a pleasant WI, but always oK to start over.  Thankfully, not at the beginning.
> 
> I haven't caught up, & likely won't, but glad we are doing well at retention.
> 
> Cam, I am SO sad & sorry about your surgery & knee problems.  Praying they can do something for you.  You've been thru so much!  Hang in there!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.  I continue to battle metatarsalgia & Plantar fascitis in BOTH feet, but won't give up walking.  It's my stress buster!  I do 3-5 miles/day up & down hills or I go NUTS!
> 
> October Exercise thread is pretty darned quiet!  I'll post November around the 28th.  MOVE everyone!  Just DO it!



We are SO happy to have you back. That first weigh-in after a stumble is really the toughest part of getting back on track, don't you think??  And you've done that part, so you will succeed!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> IWe (well dad) currently has a 26 pick up truck, a 1921 Center door, an WWI field ambulance (just finished that), and 1912 Mother in Law roadster.
> We (DH and I) used to own a 1926 Fordor.
> I'm sure he's owned touring cars sometime in the last 50+ years.
> 
> I'll try to upload my pics from the party and show you what he has tomorrow.




DId I miss party pictures??



buzz5985 said:


> :
> I will not be around much that next 2 weeks. I am currently in the middle of a test at work and that means 14 hour days and I am working the next 11 days straight before a day off.  To think I volunteered for that one.  What was I thinking???
> 
> On top of that poor DS14 was recently diagnosed with kyphosis and we need to start physical therapy and pick up his back brace.  Then DH made an appointment for his colonoscopy during this time too.  So I can't take the day off if he needs me to.  Guess there isn't much I could do for him anyway.
> 
> So good luck with your journeys.  And if the first page isn't updated in a timely manner, forgive me, I promise to get to it as soon as possible.
> 
> Janis



Praying for your son's back and good news from the colonoscopy.



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 5 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.82% - carmiedog
> #9- 0.86% - bellebookworm9
> #8- 0.87% - LoraJ
> #7- 0.95% - MickeyMagic
> #6 - 1.13% - jillbur
> #5- 1.19% - momofdjc
> #4- 1.43% - thunderbird1
> #3- 1.88% - satorifound
> #2- 1.95% - glss1/2fll
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.03% - Desiree*



Congrats to all of the BIG LOSERS!!



keenercam said:


> I'm so sorry I've been MIA. Between the stress of work and many social and family commitments I've been stressed beyond my limits. The only good thing is that worrying about surgery couldn't take me any further into stressland.
> 
> Surgery didn't go as well as we'd all hoped. The cartilage from last year's cadaver bone and cartilage graft had detached and was flapped so he had to cut it out. I can't believe it. After all I went through. He also repaired the medial and lateral meniscus.
> 
> Pain meds are very necessary right now. I hope I can sleep tonight. I'll go to work tomorrow, hopefully without crutches.
> 
> Deb- I am thinking of you all, sweetie and keeping you in ny prayers.
> 
> Sorry to all I missed. Gonna eat ice cream; the thing they put in my throat left it a little swollen and sore.  I figure ice cream is more tasty than a salt gargle.  Then pain Mesa again and bed.
> 
> Hugs, all.



Oh my Cam.... oh my, my my.  Hugs and prayers.  Nothing more I can say.



seashell724 said:


> ADVICE PLEASE!
> My weight lose is not going as planned!!! Here is what I'm dealing with and could use advice from those who have been there before.
> I am trying to wean from breastfeeding little by little right now so I am so confused about how much I can or need to eat! Somedays I am down in feeds but sometimes my little one wants more milk so then I breastfeed her more.
> I am soooo frustrated b/c I want to lose but need to have enough calories to produce milk but I am weaning so who knows how much that is!
> BAH!



My opinion.... eat for yourself.  Your body will produce milk based on the amount you nurse, not so much on the amount you eat (as long as you are staying hydrated).  If you are trying to wean, the milk supply will diminish accordingly.  I like the suggestion of asking a good nutritionist... or maybe a lactation nurse.  Good luck.



buzz5985 said:


> Sorry your kids are having troubles.  My DS 14 also has ADHD and has struggled.  I hate to say it - but it took DS to put some kid in a head lock - and told him he would beat him if he didn't leave him alone.  The trouble with bulllies is that they are sneaky and seem to know when nobody is looking.  My DS wasn't so smart.  Many teachers observed it and DS was suspended for a day for sticking up for himself.
> 
> What a shame!  We've always told DS that he is not allowed to start a fight, but if he is being picked on or bullied (physically) that he is allowed to fight back and we would defend him all the way.  But if it was just verbal that he is to stand up straight, look the bully straight in the eye and tell him to "get lost" in his deepest, meanest loudest voice.
> 
> I was bullied in high school, sometimes right in front of teachers with absolutely no consequences to the bullies.  Not sure what those teachers were thinking.
> 
> My DH cut his hand in half on a table saw.  He was pushing a piece of wood through the saw, with a pusher when the piece started to rise, he went to push the piece and the saw caught it and just sucked everything through.  I was out Christmas shopping at the time and he was home with DS at the time age 4.  The police stayed with DS until I got home.  I dropped DS off at DSIL and then went to MGH to see DH.  He was as high as a kite from the drugs - people were coming in to see his wound.  I never looked at it.  All he wanted me to do was go check is saw and see if he shut it off.  His surgery lasted 8 hours.  In the end his left thumb is a blade shorter than his right.  His left index finger is nonfunctional and frozen into a hook from the tendon's shrinking.  After a year of therapy he was advised to amputate it, but he couldn't do it.  He is a plumber and works around his disabilities.  FRom what I understand as long as you can "grip" with your thumb (move your thumb accross your palm to you little finger) you are good to go.  That is the most important function to have use of your thumb.  Good luck to your DH.
> Janis



YIKES!  I  can't imagine what you all went through at that time.  Glad he had a decent outcome.



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/17- What are some of your stress-busting techniques?  Do you have a special CD you listen to in the car?  Do you like to get regular pedicures?  Do you take a pottery class?  Maybe even a kick-boxing class!
> 
> I don't think  of myself as a high stress person, but cleaning is a definite stress buster for me.





trinaweena said:


> Hello all, sorry I havent been able to check in, we've been going right to bed after the con every night. It's been fun so far, really hard to eat well, but lots of walking.  I have like no money which is stressing me out but there is notbing i can do about it
> 
> had quite the day today, when we left the con we went to go to times square to go to the disney store and actually got caught in the protest.  i dont know if anyone is following this, but it was the occupy wall street protestors who apparently left wallstreet and moved to time square.  we had no idea this was happening and it was quite a scary situation.  we go caught in the middle of the protest and literally couldnt move. onece you got in, there was no getting out, and you didnt know what you were walking into untill it was too late.  we finally managed to make it out on a side street but it was reallly scary.  as we were walking away from time square we saw more cops than ive ever seen in my life, and one man (i assume a new yorker) actually said to us "you guys should really get out of here, this is not going to be a good situation"
> 
> apparently things did get really out of hand tonight, and from twitter it seems like we got out just in time.   regardless of what they are protesting for, it stops being a peacful protest when you have that many people decsending on such a crowded, touristy place and making things impassable.  it made us really angry and upset and we couldnt even get to the disney store.
> 
> we will be there tomorrow and i hope they are gone. all in all it was a scary thing and i did not enjoy it. but it is interesting to be able to say that i was literally there, in the middle of it.



CRAZY!  Glad you got out safe!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hey Losers!! (It always looks so funny when I type that, like I'm the bully in a high school movie, haha) Today's question will be nice and simple- with very few words to mistype!
> 
> QOTD 10/16: What is the earliest Disney movie you remember seeing in theaters?



It was Snow White, but obviously not its premiere!  I'm not quite that old!  I saw it in re-release, probably sometime in the late 60's or early 70's.  Next movie I remember after that was Sound of Music (obviously not Disney) as a re-release and as a 4th grade field trip. The next Disney movie I remember seeing in the theaters was The Little Mermaid with my fiance (now husband).  We didn't go to the movies much when I was a kid.



my3princes said:


> I'm behind, and don't have time to go back and read so I'll just try to keep up from here.
> 
> Life just doesn't improve in our house.  I'm not sure what we did to p@ss off God, but it must have been horrific as the last 3 years have been riddled with challenges.
> 
> I'm sure I posted that we're struggling with Nick's depression issues.  We think that we may have found a therapist to start working with him, we meet her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Friday on the way to school Hunter totally came unglued and told me that he was being bullied at school.  2 classmates were continually interupting him everytime the tried to talk with "shut up" and telling him that he doesn't have any friends.  We wound up in the Dean of Students office with the guidance counselor and they were going to talk to the boys on Friday.  Hunter did say that one of them apologized later in the day and said that they were just trying to be funny.  Of course I also talked to his Mom that morning as she works at the school.  He also said that a boy had been hitting him in the head on the bus on Tuesday.  The school will be getting the video tapes and going from there.  I know the family and if the school doesn't do something I WILL.
> 
> This morning Chris got his thumb crushed in the wood splitter.  We didn't call 911, but rushed him to the hospital ourselves.  The closest ambulance is 15 minutes away.  It looked really bad here, flat like you see in cartoons with the bone and muscle sticking out the end (sorry about that imagery).  The tip is broken, but miraculously the tendons and nerves seem intact.  They were able to reconstruct it and sew it up in the ER, but he needs to see a hand surgeon later in the week.  He was concerned that he would never be able to use that thumb again and therefore would have to find a new career.  We're hopeful that he will get 100% use back, but it may need a pin put in.  Infection is the worst fear and if it gets infected all bets are off.  I've known him for close to 25 years, I've seen him in pain, but nothing came close to this.  The percocet seems to be controlling the pain tonight.
> 
> Please tell me that we've had our 3rd bad luck thing for this go round because honestly I'm not sure how much more I can handle.  My back is hurting from stess and I was physically shaking most of the day.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day and it has to be better than today.  Friday I told my mother that I was ready to scoop up my kids, grab my husband and run away to deserted island.  Now I really wish we had.





Heavens above Deb!  Lordy-be!  Sending buckets and buckets of prayers your way.  Take care of yourself and your boys this week.... life is going to be a bit crazy, I'm sure.  

Glad Nick has found some help.  THat will relieve some of your stress.  

Call or text if there is absolutely ANYTHING I can do! .................P

ETA:  This never posted last night.... not sure why.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!

Just figured I'd start my day off on the right foot and get a little inspiration here and stay on the right foot for the day. 

*Buffy*-Nice job running again.  It's been about 2 weeks since I ran, and I need to get out and just do it.  My sil and I will walk in the morning, and if she wants maybe run a little too.  

*Gretchen*-meant to say earlier, I'm so excited for you applying to the college program at disney.  I have met so many cm's there doing it, and think it is such an amazing opportunity, and would just love for ds to do it one day.  Good luck, my fingers are crossed you get in.   And congrats on being so close to Onederland!!  You'll get there soon!!

*Laura*-Congrats on the 2600 dollars!!  I'd definitely take the 5.5 pounds with that.  That's more than a disney trip for us budget travelers.  

*Shawn*-I'm up a bit this challenge too, but the opposite of you, not good with exercise lately.  I'll take a page from your book this week, and get out and move.  We can do this!!  

*Qotd fluff*-I bet those what not to wear folks would love to get their hands on my tye dye mickey t-shirt.  We have matching and have worn them on several trips so lots of fun memories.  That's the one thing I would hide.  

Fun question, pamela.  Thanks for being there for me.  I so need to get back on track and stay focused, this is the week to to it. 
 Actually, I must say I haven't bought any halloween candy this year yet, usually I'll buy a few bags early that I eat too much of, but will not get any until halloween day.  I work til 2 that day, so I'll get it after work.  

Have a great day and enjoy the weekend!!


----------



## pjlla

Happy late morning!  Sorry I didn't get this posted early this morning.  When I came down to the computer at 4:50 am,  I discovered that my post from last night never posted properly (too many smilies!   ), so by the time I had corrected it and then reposted..... and then it threw me out because it had been too long since I logged on.... AHHHH!!  By then I was out of time and running late!

So here is today QOTD:

Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.) 


Fluff QOTD:

Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends? 

..............I'll be back in a minute to chat!.................P


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> Yes, I believe in God and yes I am a spiritual person.  I ask God for his help in all aspects of my life and in my religion (Christianity) we believe that the body is a temple and should be treated with the utmost care we also believe that gluttony is a sin.   We also understand that we are only human and are not perfect!  Sorry if this is TMI    Most of my prayer time is taken up with requests for my son and for help to be a better parent these days
> 
> Sounds like my prayer life!  The last Bible study I did this past spring was based on "The Power of the Praying Parent" book.... and really made me aware of how much praying I should be doing for my kids!!
> 
> I am going to send my weight in to Sue.  Still up about 2 pounds from my lowest of the challenge.  Still rocking the exercise hard but need to get better about my nutrition.  I do well all day but eat too much at night.  I'm starving after my 4:00pm workout.
> 
> 
> Good for you with the exercise.... that is definitely my struggle.  In fact, here it is, nearly 11:00 am and I am sitting here in my yoga pants, t-shirt, and exercise shoes and haven't done a bit yet!!
> 
> I'm taking Tracey (Tigger) to the airport tomorrow morning so I will be up early too Pam.  She is so excited to get back to her family.  I spoke with her briefly on the phone tonight and we'll have a nice chat on the way to the airport in the morning.  Her parents are very close to the airport so it will be a quick trip.
> 
> So nice of you to do this for her!
> 
> Well, I think I shared with you all that I have been trying to save all my pay checks if I can.  So far I have saved every one except the first and have a nice stash built up.  I've been daydreaming what it could grow to if I could do that for a year....or two....or THREE or as long as possible.  It's been fairly easy so far but this week will be tough.  I had to pay a large cc bill that had our airfare and hotel for NYC on it.  Now we have less than $200 until payday next Friday in our checking acct.  Of course, I have more $ in savings but I am going to try to make it w/o dipping into that.  I checked our food supply and wrote out a menu using what we already have.  I will pick up some groceries tomorrow but it's only fruit, milk and a few specials that are too good to pass up.  I went into Hallmark today with a $2.00 coupon and intented to only buy 1 card but bought 3 cards for $4.00 and a Yankee Candle Pumpkin Spice that was 1/2 off so I "blew" $13.  It makes me sad to think of how many families are really living this way and struggling to survive, probably on much less than the $200 I have.  DS's BSA troop owes me $87 and I think I will get it this Tuesday and I need it !!!
> 
> Here is my menu with what we have on hand:
> Fri : soup/sandwich
> Sat: promised DS Red Robin
> Sun: meatball subs (will have to buy fresh sub rolls but have everything else)
> Mon: frozen pizza
> Tues: baked potato bar
> Wed: beef stew & crescent rolls
> Thurs: frozen lasagna & salad
> 
> I probably have enough food on hand to make 3 weeks of meals
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble on about this....
> 
> Have a great weekend all



Nice of you to be aware that there are folks who live like this all the time.  I have a cousin who has had some money struggles over the years.  Her DH has worked been self-employed and she has never worked (homeschooled both of her girls) and they have definitely had $$ difficulties.  I can remember at one point her talking about no juice in the house because when she got to the cash register she was over budget by a few $$ so she decided they could live without juice that week.    Other than my days of being single, I am so fortunate I've never been in that situation.

But I hear you about the end of the month struggles!  And DH just seems to be in la-la land about it!  There is a juicer I've been talking about buying at Costco, but hadn't bought it yet.  When DH went to Costco yesterday I didn't ask him to buy it, yet him came home with it..... which was SO NICE of him, but we are now overdrawn for the month!!    Sure, we will just transfer some from savings and he gets paid in 2 days, but now we will pay an overdraft fee!  Um, honey.... there was a REASON I hadn't bought the juicer!!!  I was kind of waiting for my first paycheck of the school year to buy it.  

Sounds like you've got some good stuff planned for the week.  Have you ever tried making your own rolls?  I've made them from dough I've made in my bread machine.  They came out good, were delicious, and really cheap to make!  



mackeysmom said:


> There seems to be the makings of a future QOTD in there somewhere - how much would you be willing to pay for weight-loss, or how much weight would you be willing to gain for a certain amount of money?
> 
> As for the winnings - I won it all on slot machines.
> 
> I normally play .50 or $1 slots, but this trip was on someone else's dollar and I had a lot less money to gamble with than normal.   I was trying to stretch out my money and found some nickel video slots that were a lot of fun.  On my second day I won $1,000 at one of them and from that point on, I couldn't lose.
> 
> If I had quit while I was ahead, I would have come home with about $3,500 - but I treated my friend (who paid for the trip) and myself to massages at the hotel spa and on my last night I made some foolish bets at the roulette wheel.
> 
> Since I'm not working (and my unemployment benefits are running out soon), the $$ went directly into the bank this morning.
> 
> - Laura



Congrats on the winnings.... and good job doing the responsible thing with the extra $$!  And super nice of you to treat your friend to a massage!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Just figured I'd start my day off on the right foot and get a little inspiration here and stay on the right foot for the day.
> 
> *Qotd fluff*-I bet those what not to wear folks would love to get their hands on my tye dye mickey t-shirt.  We have matching and have worn them on several trips so lots of fun memories.  That's the one thing I would hide.
> 
> Fun question, pamela.  Thanks for being there for me.  I so need to get back on track and stay focused, this is the week to to it.
> Actually, I must say I haven't bought any halloween candy this year yet, usually I'll buy a few bags early that I eat too much of, but will not get any until halloween day.  I work til 2 that day, so I'll get it after work.
> 
> Have a great day and enjoy the weekend!!



Glad to see you on here!  I can always stalk you on the Princess thread if I can't find you here!    Resist that Halloween candy.  DD bought a few bags a few weeks ago for her Rainbow girls trick or treat event, but I haven't even given it any thought.... haven't even looked in the bag.  And I bought the mini Rice Krispies treats to hand out here.  That way I don't mind terribly if the kids eat the leftovers and they don't tempt DH or me.  And I can always bring the extras to robotics for the kids to snack on.  I LOVE a homemade RK treat, but the store bought ones are just kind of icky.

*************

Morning friends!!  Yes, I WILL get in some sort of exercise today.... but my outdoor hike probably won't happen, as the day is getting away from me and the weather isn't great.

DS has a friend over this morning.... then they are both going to another friend's house for a get-together which includes dinner.  I am making DS a pasta salad to bring along to share, plus I doctored up some store bought (store bakery at least) peanut butter cookies (drizzled with melted chocolate chips) for him to bring.  I hate sending my kids to friends' houses empty handed.

DH, DD, and myself will probably have some sort of chicken for dinner, since DS is gone tonight... but nothing is defrosted yet!

Last night's spinach salad was absolutely yummy.... could have something to do with the bacon fat in the dressing! 

Well.... NOTHING is getting done around here.  Kids are playing Wii, DH is reading the paper.... so if the beds are going to get made or lunch is going to get made, or laundry started, etc, I had better move along!

TTYL............................P


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> Just figured I'd start my day off on the right foot and get a little inspiration here and stay on the right foot for the day.
> 
> *Shawn*-I'm up a bit this challenge too, but the opposite of you, not good with exercise lately.  I'll take a page from your book this week, and get out and move.  We can do this!!
> 
> Actually, I must say I haven't bought any halloween candy this year yet,
> 
> Have a great day and enjoy the weekend!!



*YES WE CAN !!!*

I'm also logging on to get some inspiration!  2 weeks w/o running, that does not sound like you   Football is really messing up your schedule, but what a great Mom you are



pjlla said:


> So here is today QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?
> 
> ..............I'll be back in a minute to chat!.................P



I believe I am truly happy although I have a bad habit of getting down about things other people have and really have to stop myself from thinking that way.  Not things like cars, house but usually people who have very succesful high achieving children or they are very thin, pretty, popular, things like that. I can get all mopey about that but as I said I try to recognize it right away and stop it.  That is not healthy thinking!

I have 139 FB friends, a mixture of "real" friends and acquaintences.  

**********************************************************
Got Tracey off to the airport this morning and I can see from FB she's already landed and off to a soccer game.  She was so sweet and gave me a Starbucks giftcard  Can you believe that-what a sweetie! It was so early when I dropped her off that I was back home and in bed at 5:50and got up again at 9:45.
DH made his usual HUGE weekend breakfast which we all enjoyed.  They are off getting hair cuts and I'm headed to the grocery store in a few minutes.  I'll do 45 mins on the elliptical later today watching College Football.

I turned my weight in to Sue last night after a 2 week absence and wouldn't ya know I am down 1.5 this morning  Hopefully that will stick around and maybe more and I can report it next Friday.

to Deb and Cam today.  Thanks to Pamela's post I see what is going on with you guys.  Ugh, I hate bullies.  I think we have been very lucky with DS. I have asked him since he was little if he's ever bullied and he always says no.   When he was in Elementary school he was so sweet and would say "Mom, our school doesn't have any bullies!"  

Gretchen, what a lot of life changes for you.  Good luck with your application. I think you would be perfect for DCP.

I'm going to steal a line from Dona and say Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?



No, I am not truly happy. It seems that especially during the last year, anything I've tried to plan for has gotten turned upside down, anything I've applied for/auditioned for I haven't been chosen, and my depression is at an all time low. I don't think losing weight can fix that, since it's a chemical problem, but hopefully I can get my meds adjusted and I know that will help.

Yes, I have a Facebook. I only have 88 friends, and I know almost all of them in person. The exceptions are a few DIS friends, who I've never met, but feel like I have!

My Best Friend is coming in to town today. She graduated in May and then moved to Philadelphia, so I haven't seen her since July.


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> I am MOSTLY happy, but of course, there are things about my life that I would LOVE to change.... but either can't or won't for one reason or another.  Overall I am mostly happy and very appreciative for all that I have.... my health, healthy kids, healthy DH (especially after last year's accident), my parents' health and love, the ability to be a mostly SAHM and spend so much time with my kids.
> 
> I can't say that losing 90 pounds made me happier overall, but it definitely made me a more outgoing person and more confident person, which kind of translates to happier in some situations.  And I am definitely less down on myself and definitely eliminated most of that self-loathing that came with outgrowing size after size of pants (in the upward direction), or that "morning after" guilt of a snack binge. Staying IN CONTROL of my life in regards to eating and exercise definitely makes me happier overall.
> 
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?
> 
> ..............I'll be back in a minute to chat!.................P



Well... the kids got me on FB last year around my birthday. I was sick and tired of hearing family news second hand from the kids.  I am mostly friends with family (nieces, nephews, SIL, etc).  I am friends with my high school beau (he found me, not the other way around!).  And I have a few casual around-town friends.  Probably a grand total of 15 friends or so.  But I ignore most of the useless chatter from these casual friends.  DH's accident last year kind of showed me who my "real" friends were amongst these people. 

As far as "real" friends..... I have almost none that aren't family.  I have another swim Mom or two who I would consider real friends, but we don't do "stuff" together.  Other than my Mom I don't have a best friend.  But I hope that someday my DD will be my "bestie"..... but I know for now I need to be her MOM and not her FRIEND..................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



I've never ridden ToT (I don't like rides that "drop" you), so definitely HM! I'm going to take the advice to ride late at night on my next trip. EMH Monday night after the Princess! 



pjlla said:


> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> 
> I do believe in God, and while I do believe that theoretically my beliefs could help with weight loss, it isn't something I've explored. I've been finding myself disenchanted with my organized religion lately, perhaps if I have an epiphany it will become one of my weight loss tools.
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??



Clinton and Stacy are welcome in my closet any time! I think I would be ok since most of my Disney-wear is actually workout clothes. My favorite piece (other than my lime green WISH singlet!), is a beautiful rich purple singlet I got at the 2009 WDW marathon expo. I love the color so much, and I really love the fit. They would definitely be pitching my red Mickey head hooded fleece with pockets in the front (I love this so much, I bought it on our first trip in 2002), and my "I did it" t-shirt from the 2010 WDW Half. It's pink with a big Donald running across the front. So cheesy, but it makes me happy! 



pjlla said:


> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> Yes, I am truly happy. I am at the very least satisfied in every area of my life, and in most areas I am energized and loving most days. I will be happy from the sense of accomplishment in losing weight, but losing weight won't make me any happier, per se (or at least I don't think so, maybe I should then I would get off my butt and just do it  I want to lose weight, but I'm satisfied that most of the time my behavior reflects it. No reason to be unhappy, but instead to be motivated.
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?



I have a Facebook to monitor my ds. I have less than 30 friends. They are people I know through the DIS, a few from high school or college, and a few real-life friends. I don't post much at all, in fact I rarely log in. I am not a good Facebook buddy at all 

Feeling a bit wiped out. I ran 8.5M this morning, my longest run since the Providence Half in August. I need to get serious about training for the Princess in Feb. DH and I also signed up to do a 4M turkey trot (Yep, that's Thanksgiving morning), so I want to feel like it will be fun -- which means I have to eat right and get my workouts in -- which will definitely help the BL goals! 

Maria


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> No, I am not truly happy. It seems that especially during the last year, anything I've tried to plan for has gotten turned upside down, anything I've applied for/auditioned for I haven't been chosen, and my depression is at an all time low. I don't think losing weight can fix that, since it's a chemical problem, but hopefully I can get my meds adjusted and I know that will help.
> 
> Oh my.... it makes me sad to read this.  I hope you get some help with some med adjustments.
> 
> Just to let you know..... DD is in AWE of the fact that you are applying for the DCP!  She can't WAIT for the day that she can do the same!  She wants to hear all about it.  She follows a few folks on Tumbler that are in the application process and a few who have been accepted recently.  Keep us up to date on every step of the process!
> 
> Yes, I have a Facebook. I only have 88 friends, and I know almost all of them in person. The exceptions are a few DIS friends, who I've never met, but feel like I have!
> 
> My Best Friend is coming in to town today. She graduated in May and then moved to Philadelphia, so I haven't seen her since July.



Wow.... 88 friends!  Not sure I would remember everyone's name!!   I'll bet you're excited to see BF!  Have a great visit!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I've never ridden ToT (I don't like rides that "drop" you), so definitely HM! I'm going to take the advice to ride late at night on my next trip. EMH Monday night after the Princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton and Stacy are welcome in my closet any time! I think I would be ok since most of my Disney-wear is actually workout clothes. My favorite piece (other than my lime green WISH singlet!), is a beautiful rich purple singlet I got at the 2009 WDW marathon expo. I love the color so much, and I really love the fit. They would definitely be pitching my red Mickey head hooded fleece with pockets in the front (I love this so much, I bought it on our first trip in 2002), and my "I did it" t-shirt from the 2010 WDW Half. It's pink with a big Donald running across the front. So cheesy, but it makes me happy!
> 
> 
> I think as long as you promised to keep it only as a nightshirt they wouldn't complain too much.  Especially if it makes you so happy!!
> 
> I have a Facebook to monitor my ds. I have less than 30 friends. They are people I know through the DIS, a few from high school or college, and a few real-life friends. I don't post much at all, in fact I rarely log in. I am not a good Facebook buddy at all
> 
> I'm a terrible FB friend too!  I am lucky to get on every 4-6 weeks!
> 
> Feeling a bit wiped out. I ran 8.5M this morning, my longest run since the Providence Half in August. I need to get serious about training for the Princess in Feb. DH and I also signed up to do a 4M turkey trot (Yep, that's Thanksgiving morning), so I want to feel like it will be fun -- which means I have to eat right and get my workouts in -- which will definitely help the BL goals!
> 
> Maria



Where's the Turkey Trot?  Good job on the 8.5!  Glad DH made you stop when you were worn out though (lurking over on the Princess thread, so I know the details!)

************

Evening all! Wow.... we are certainly a quiet bunch these days!  

Frustrating day trying to find the last of the fabric we need for DD's costume, but I think we got everything now.  

Repeating last night's spinach salad with warm bacon dressing cause it was SO GOOD!!  

Never made it out for a run/walk/hike today, unless you count the miles I logged in various fabric stores....  Tomorrow is a NO-EXCUSES day though!

I'm gonna go cause I'm hungry!  TTYL........................P


----------



## lovetoscrap

Tired and smell like smoke but we had a fun day at the Corn Maze/ Pumpkin Patch!  They had a bonfire and were selling hot dogs to cook over the fire and had Smore kits.  I haven't had a bonfire hot dog in forever!  I splurged on the regular hot dog and the thin half of the bun-- am I wild or what?   I also had 3 toasted marshmallows but skipped the chocolate and graham crackers.  The marshmallows are my favorite part anyway.  Lightly toasted please, none of the black and burned stuff!

I was able to WALK through the rather large corn maze!   I am tired and sore and by the end I was moving pretty slow but I did make it.  I probably could have used my ECV but it would have been really bumpy and uncomfortable.  Same with a wheelchair-- it would have been possible but not very comfortable.  There were a lot of stalks on the path that would have been difficult to get over smoothly.  Then we took the hay ride to the Pumpkin Patch.  It was the first time we ever got pumpkins that were still attached to the vines so the girls really enjoyed that.  They loved that many of the pumpkins still had green coloring to them but just weren't understanding why they couldn't find a BIG pumpkin with green on it.  I tried and tried to explain it but still not sure they get the idea that as they grow they ripen and turn orange!  

Didn't get a whole lot done at the crop yesterday.  Didn't have the stuff with me that I needed since I didn't really prepare.  I even came home to grab some more stuff and ended up forgetting the photos I needed!  But I had a great time hanging out with friends and did a few little pages including the LAST page I needed for my first Disney album!  Still need to complete a few titles and journaling.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I actually like the silence now that the kids are home. DH and DS15 have been doing a Band of Brothers marathon lately so I've been hiding in my craft room.


I used to HAVE to have a radio or TV on all the time but lately I have really come to appreciate that silence is golden!  I do really enjoy my time at home during the school day when everything is completely quiet.



JacksLilWench said:


> Well, since we all seem to be in a Halloween-y mood...
> 
> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??


No question-- Haunted Mansion.  Love it!   ToT and Everest are the only 2 rides I have not done at Disney.  I would like to try Everest.  But not even a million dollars and the promise to be instantly at my goal weight would get me on Tower of Terror! 

But for those that don't know my signature picture is from my personal Tower of Terror-- the lift buses!  I hate, hate, hate those lifts-- they scare me to death.  They shake and just don't inspire confidence when they are moving.  I was at WDW with a group of DIS ladies and they were all watching as I was being lowered on the lift.  I said something to the bus driver as I was getting on it that the lift was scarier than Tower of Terror to me.  So I start to go down and stop.   Then I go back up, and then back down a little more and back up  At that point everyone is laughing and I look behind me and the driver is  .  At that point I was  so I put my hands up and did the ToT pose and they got a great photo.   Since then any time I am on a lift bus I have to assume the Terror pose.



bellebookworm9 said:


> LOL the Disney College Program. I've quoted all my associated worries.



GOOD LUCK!!!    It would be so cool to be able to follow you here as you go through the CP.  I wish I had known about it when I was in college (did they even have it 100 years ago? )  



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> 
> And a "fluff" question for fun!
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??
> 
> I'll be back later to see what everyone has to say and to respond myself!  Have a SUPER Friday!.....................P



I do believe in God but believe that he created us with all that we need to take care of ourselves and survive.  I would like to think that God will spend his time on the truly important things in the world and that I got myself into this fat mess and I need to get myself out.  And any prayers for myself are for healing for my feet and hip and not for my weight loss.

Fluff QOTD:  Well I discovered this week that my absolute favorite Disney shirt no longer fits.    Very sad about this but of course since it doesn't fit because I have lost 50 pounds I can't be to upset!  I have some Disney jammies, a few tshirts and several sweatshirts.  They can have my jammies (I will buy more! ) and my tshirts but I LOVE my sweatshirts.  I pretty much live in a sweatshirt in the house in the winter and they make me happy.  I have several different princess crowns but they are decor in my Disney room so they don't have to be included in my wardrobe.



cclovesdis said:


> Hope you have a great day too! I have been reading, but am so tired, that I don't seem to post. Pamper Week is coming up. I KNOW I NEED IT!
> 
> QOTD: Some people think I'm too religious, but that is a whole other debate. I consider myself religious and spiritual. However, I (believe it or not) have never considered putting those beliefs into weight loss.  I may have to try that. Ahh, P, always with her wonderful ideas!


There is a church based weight loss program (Overeaters Anonymous maybe?) that you might look into.  



cclovesdis said:


> I'm taking a hint from my own life, it is TIME for a Pamper Week!
> 
> Healthy Habits Pamper Week
> 
> At least once a challenge, we pause and have a mini-challenge every day to "pamper" us. These tend to be simple things, but ones that make a huge difference. Please Note: There are no points to count and submit.
> 
> Since I am a little late for today, I am going to combine Friday's into this weekend's 2 mini-challenges.
> 
> Pamper Week for WISH BL Fall 11 Challenge Weekend of 10/21:
> 
> Your 2 mini-challenges are *1) Spend some time outside relaxing in the fresh air.* It is supposed to be nice enough throughout North America for the next few days, so I hope that everyone does this. I'm not a medical professional at all, but everything I've read lately says that Vitamin D is so important, and that a good source of it is exposure to the sun.
> 
> *2) Have a glass of milk.* Soy milk, cow's milk, almond milk, calcium-fortified OJ, etc. Let's give our bones the calcium they need.



Hey I did these!  Lots of great fresh air and sunshine today and it was beautiful out!  I have been taking Vit D supplements too.  I haven't had my amount tested but my Dr told me what to take and said that the next time we do any blood work he will add that on to it.  I hate needles so he didn't want to send me for just that one test.

And I have a cup of diet hot chocolate made with skim milk (lactose free) a few times a week.  Usually if I am feeling hungry after dinner/before bed because it fills my stomach and I can usually use the extra milk serving. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> *************
> I had a bit of an emotional/financial crisis last night that ended with me canceling Weight Watchers because I truly can't afford it right now and also lowering my cell phone plan to the lowest possible. I think I will be okay without WW because over the last few months I've learned how and what to eat, and even though I haven't tracked in weeks, I've still lost about 5 pounds.



  I quoted this to give you a hug and to say that WE can be your WW meeting but I see that Pjlla already beat me to it.  Keep on tracking things and hold yourself accountable and you will do fine!



mackeysmom said:


> Not to the point of making myself sick (something I've done in the past), but lets just say that I not only came home $2600 richer, I also came home 5.5 pounds heavier.   (To be fair, that was over the course of two weeks - my birthday week and Vegas.)
> 
> - Laura


Next time take the $2600 out of your pocket before you step on the scale!!!   Congratulations on your winnings!



pjlla said:


> It went well.  He is a really nice guy and seems to really know his stuff.  The more we talked, the more I realized how I've mistreated my neck/shoulders... and he made me realize that the pain I've been having in my elbow (self-diagnosed as tennis elbow) and the pain in my fingers (self-diagnosed as early osteoarthritis) is possibly all related to my neck/shoulder pain.  He is hoping I will get some relief with all of it.  He said I was super easy to adjust and should have excellent results.  It felt kind of weird... made me giggle when my back was cracking like popcorn... but he definitely pinpointed my neck/jaw pain.  I go back twice next week and will probably go once a week after that for a while.  It won't be too bad because I am currently taking DD once a week anyhow, so I will just piggy-back our appointments.
> 
> *I really need to make an appointment with a chiro.  I am just bad about actually picking up the phone and calling.  *
> 
> What would you like done the most?  New wardrobe?  Make-up?  Hair??
> 
> *I would LOVE a new wardrobe (they can even have my Disney sweatshirts!) and a hair style as long as it isn't too short.  I am happy with my make up, I had it done at MAC a few years ago and they did a great job and taught me how to do ti.  I don't wear make up often but like finally knowing how to apply it.*
> 
> QUICK LESSON:
> 
> To those of you with every excuse in the book on WHY you CANNOT eat healthy when running around....
> 
> 
> Anyhow, swung into a McDonald's drive-thru ... I know what you are saying.... "NO! Step away from the McGriddle and hash browns!!"  But I ordered a fruit and maple oatmeal (5 points) and a large coffee with skim (essentially 0 points).  I've had their oatmeal before and I wasn't disappointed.  It is delicious! (Quite a bit sweeter than I would make it on my own, but so tasty!)  Admittedly, I rarely spend that many points for breakfast, but since it was late I figured I wouldn't need a mid-morning snack.
> 
> 
> I did have a 100 calorie pack of nuts in the glove box, but I knew that wasn't going to be enough. There was a Subway nearby, but I honestly don't care for their salads and I didn't want all of that bread.  I allotted myself just 10 minutes to get lunch, which I THOUGHT meant it would have to be a drive-thru, but instead I headed to the nearest grocery store.  Grabbed an apple, some salad bar (greens, cucumber, chick peas, mushrooms, grilled chicken, onion, sunflower seeds, fat-free vinagarette), and a bottle of water.... and was in the car within 10 minutes, even with a potty stop!  And spend under $7 for a really healthy, low point lunch.
> 
> Heading into this store I didn't even know if they had a salad bar.  I figured I'd grab an apple, a piece of cheese from the deli or maybe some turkey,  maybe a greek yogurt, and a bottle of water. But I lucked out and they had a nice salad bar.... not huge, but just enough.
> 
> It can be done..... even with limited time and no planning.... so NO MORE EXCUSES!!
> 
> Next lesson.... eating with even FEWER options!!


Amen!  I have figured that I can get something healthy just about anywhere.  Breakfast is a bit more limited so you do have to choose a location carefully.  For lunch and dinner I can do just about any fast food location but I do specify no Taco Bell and I prefer not to go to Subway but can pick something there if I have to.  

If you have space in your vehicle:  I try to keep a baggie with some plastic forks, spoons and knives in mine.  That way if I am desperate I can get a yogurt at a grocery store or a bag salad and a protein and eat it in the car.  Not every place will have single utensils for you to pick up or you may forget them.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Ended up with a good workout today. DS11 had a meet and it was a hard course, I ended up walking/running the 2 miles. My legs are hurting but it felt good to run again, I've been putting it off for to long.
> Of course I just blew it by eating chinese food, blech. Now I feel like crud. Good thing is I didn't finish it, I ended up tossing 1/2 of it.
> 
> And my whoot whoot today!! I've been on prednisone for 2 weeks and didn't gain any weight!!! Granted I didn't lose any either but typically I'd put on 5-10 pounds on prednisone.
> 
> Oh and DS15 got 34th place, top 1/4!!!



Lots of  to you!



pjlla said:


> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?
> 
> ..............I'll be back in a minute to chat!.................P


 I have 164 friends.  I believe that only 2 of them are DISers that I haven't met but have had so much personal chat with them off the boards that I consider them good friends.  Everyone else I have met-- a group of DISers,  lots of my classmates from high school, friends from previous places that we lived and had lost touch with until FB, and some family and current local friends.  I don't accept any friend requests from people I don't know or DISers that I am not close friends with.  I don't really even accept friend requests from local friends that I am not close with.  And of all those friends I have many of their updates unsubscribed so I probably only see updates from about 1/3 of them.   I check FB a few times every day, but don't update a whole lot.  Some days I will post a few things over the course of the day but I may also go weeks without updating.  Just depends on if I come up with something that I think will be interesting enough.  I try to find the funny in just about every situation so usually those are the things I will post.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?



for the most part I'm happy. Could I be happier? Sure, most everyone can. I do think I would be more happy if I were thinner/more healthy. There are limitations I have put on myself due to my size. Like I can't just whip into American Eagle and grab off the rack, so I get disenchanted when I have to try clothes on. I'm not thrilled that I can't run with the kids and keep up, I fall behind. But I have to make those changes to make myself more out there. 

fluff - Facebook is EV-I-EL!!!!! LOL No I don't have a facebook page, and the kids don't either. With DH's job in the internet security field he knows just how un-secure FB and other sites like it are and how much info is floating out there that you really don't want people getting a hold of. Sometimes it's a PITA, but I'll get over it. 
But I do have lots of friends!! LOL Just IRL and here on the DIS with my imaginary ones.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Party pics:





Blue car in the background is my Mini, DH's is next to that.


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Wow.... 88 friends!  Not sure I would remember everyone's name!!   I'll bet you're excited to see BF!  Have a great visit!



It's not too difficult to remember who everyone is since I've met talk to, at least on the internet, almost all of them. Several are my high school friends who I don't talk to a ton, except for one who is my College Program insider. I've got a handful more who were friends and mentors at summer camp. I have several family members. The rest I've met at Geneseo or on the DIS, but I know all of them. I have a friend (in real life and on Facebook) and he is one of those people that tries to know everybody-his friend count is over 1100!!

Tell your daughter that I will make a blog if I get accepted and I'll send you the link to share. And of course, anyone here who would like to read is welcome to as well!  

And again, thanks for the support. I know many people view depression as a stigma, and most of the time I do have it controlled, but I've been on the same med & dosage for several years, and my problems that trigger it have gotten more severe, so I need a dosage increase or a completely new med.




lovetoscrap said:


> But for those that don't know my signature picture is from my personal Tower of Terror-- the lift buses!  I hate, hate, hate those lifts-- they scare me to death.  They shake and just don't inspire confidence when they are moving.  I was at WDW with a group of DIS ladies and they were all watching as I was being lowered on the lift.  I said something to the bus driver as I was getting on it that the lift was scarier than Tower of Terror to me.  So I start to go down and stop.   Then I go back up, and then back down a little more and back up  At that point everyone is laughing and I look behind me and the driver is  .  At that point I was  so I put my hands up and did the ToT pose and they got a great photo.   Since then any time I am on a lift bus I have to assume the Terror pose.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!    It would be so cool to be able to follow you here as you go through the CP.  I wish I had known about it when I was in college (did they even have it 100 years ago? )



Too funny about the Lifts of Terror! Normally I don't like rides that left and drop you, or roller coasters with big drops. But Disney does it so well with the theming, and even though I still get nervous anytime I ride, the anticipation is always worse than the ride itself. No Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, that's a whole nother story...

Hehee I think I just read somewhere that the College Program is celebrating its 30th year, so it might have been there! 

************
Best Friend visiting today really helped me. She was only here for a few hours, but it was good to talk to someone who was with me last year when I wasn't in great shape, as opposed to the people I live with now who've never seen me like this. 

I made a yummy cheeseburger soup in the crockpot today. It as a little fattier that I would have liked because I didn't get all the grease drained before I poured the meat into the crockpot. Overall, very tasty. Then I watched Tangled, but I fell asleep in the middle of it-on the couch. So I went upstairs, put away my clean laundry, took my sleeping pill, took a shower, and now I sit here having extreme difficulty typing cause the meds make my thoughts incoherent.  If this is at all coherent, I should get a medal. Now I'm going to bed to be well rested for my interview at 9:15 tomorrow morning.


----------



## buzz5985

dvccruiser76 said:


> Do you still go to Kitty's? It's the one in Reading/North Reading on 62 right? I've never been, but always wondered about it.



Yes I still go to Kitty's.  LOL  The best part of the place is the house salad dressing!!!  The portions are so large - you could easily feed 3 people.



mikamah said:


> *Janis*- We used to stop at Kitty's on the way home from skiing.  I haven't been there in years.  A patient was just talking about a fabulous bagel place in wakefield or reading, said the muffins were better than the Gingerbread factory in Reading. I forget what it was called, but probably shouldn't be sharing that info here anyway.  He wasn't raving about the fruit or salads.



Kitty's hasn't changed much.  We will get up there once a year.  But I am guilty of buying their salad dressing by the quart!!!

I don't know of any bagel place in Wakefield.  But I haven't frequented Dunkin Donuts or anyplace like it in years.  Not due to the calories - but because of the cost.  That's what DH and I say our DVC membership is - our savings from not stopping at Dunkin' Donuts.  

Back to work.  

Janis


----------



## glss1/2fll

Well, I still haven't tried out my new running shoes! Tomorrow is a new day, though. Still waiting for the scale to make some sense! I'll see what it has to say tomorrow and then figure out which weight I want to send in!  It's not a fancy one, so can't blame it on the battery.

In a NSV I am pleased to report that the turtlenecks that were very tight last year are no longer choking me this year! I didn't believe it the first one I wore. But the next 2 were also loose so I am very happy. 

QOTD: Yes I'm happy. No, I don't think losing weight will make me happier. I am not on facebook, but everybody else in my family is.

Got so much done today and I am happy, happy, happy. The biggest being my cousin had given me 2 boxes of flatware and they have been sitting in the living room while I try to figure out where to put them. Trips to Ikea to buy a matching cabinet  to the one we own were unsuccessful, so it was a conundrum. It finally dawned on me that 2 shelves of that cabinet were tablecloths/napkins and I could put those someplace else. So today I did a shuffle and was able to unpack the boxes! Now the dishes are all unpacked, washed, dried and put away. There were some adorable dishes that make me want to have ice cream in them. My family thinks that's a great idea!  I may wait until I buy some sherbert!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Well, I just had my interview and I think it went very well. She said "Absolutely", "That's great!" and "Terrific" after nearly every response I gave, and I think the fact that I checked off so many roles might work in my favor as well.

*Pamela*, if your daughter is interested in potential interview questions, my list of what I was asked is here


----------



## pjlla

Happy Sunday morning!  I didn't plan enough time to get this done before church, but here it is now.......

Sunday's QOTD:  

As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more.  But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives.  Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life???  Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.  

I'll answer now, as my answer might clarify this if you are confused.

My blockade is that I don't make MYSELF enough of a priority in my own life.  One example is that I forgot to go to Bible study last week.... and sadly it was the ONLY THING on the entire week's schedule that was just for ME.  I didn't forget any of the kids' appointments, I didn't miss coaching robotics, I made sure everyone had lunches, snacks, clean laundry, etc, etc, etc, but I forgot about MYSELF.  

I don't make taking care of ME enough of a priority most days.  This is often reflected in my missing a workout (because I end up running around doing things for the family, etc) or not having the right healthy foods available that *I *like.  


And today's FLUFF QOTD:

Do you have a lucky number/color/letter??  

I don't think much about things like that, but I LOVE pink and if I have a choice I always think of pink as my lucky color.  Number.... well, I was born on the 17th, engaged on the 17th, and married on the 17th (of different months)... so maybe 17??  

I'll be back later to chat.....................P


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> It's not too difficult to remember who everyone is since I've met talk to, at least on the internet, almost all of them. Several are my high school friends who I don't talk to a ton, except for one who is my College Program insider. I've got a handful more who were friends and mentors at summer camp. I have several family members. The rest I've met at Geneseo or on the DIS, but I know all of them. I have a friend (in real life and on Facebook) and he is one of those people that tries to know everybody-his friend count is over 1100!!
> 
> Tell your daughter that I will make a blog if I get accepted and I'll send you the link to share. And of course, anyone here who would like to read is welcome to as well!
> 
> I'm sure she'd love to read more about it.
> 
> And again, thanks for the support. I know many people view depression as a stigma, and most of the time I do have it controlled, but I've been on the same med & dosage for several years, and my problems that trigger it have gotten more severe, so I need a dosage increase or a completely new med.
> 
> 
> I do get that there is some stigma around depression and other things like that, but I try really hard to just view it as the medical condition that it is.  I wouldn't think less of someone with Crohn's disease or a tumor and they can't help their conditions any more than you can.  Get on the right meds and right dosage so you can be the BEST you, that you can be!!
> 
> 
> Too funny about the Lifts of Terror! Normally I don't like rides that left and drop you, or roller coasters with big drops. But Disney does it so well with the theming, and even though I still get nervous anytime I ride, the anticipation is always worse than the ride itself. No Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, that's a whole nother story...
> 
> Hehee I think I just read somewhere that the College Program is celebrating its 30th year, so it might have been there!
> 
> ************
> Best Friend visiting today really helped me. She was only here for a few hours, but it was good to talk to someone who was with me last year when I wasn't in great shape, as opposed to the people I live with now who've never seen me like this.
> 
> I made a yummy cheeseburger soup in the crockpot today. It as a little fattier that I would have liked because I didn't get all the grease drained before I poured the meat into the crockpot. Overall, very tasty. Then I watched Tangled, but I fell asleep in the middle of it-on the couch. So I went upstairs, put away my clean laundry, took my sleeping pill, took a shower, and now I sit here having extreme difficulty typing cause the meds make my thoughts incoherent.  If this is at all coherent, I should get a medal. Now I'm going to bed to be well rested for my interview at 9:15 tomorrow morning.



Totally coherent!

Soup sounds delish. Got a recipe to share? I need to make some hamburg soup this week as the weather gets colder.  



glss1/2fll said:


> Well, I still haven't tried out my new running shoes! Tomorrow is a new day, though. Still waiting for the scale to make some sense! I'll see what it has to say tomorrow and then figure out which weight I want to send in!  It's not a fancy one, so can't blame it on the battery.
> 
> Hope you get out there today!
> 
> In a NSV I am pleased to report that the turtlenecks that were very tight last year are no longer choking me this year! I didn't believe it the first one I wore. But the next 2 were also loose so I am very happy.
> 
> Love to celebrate those NSVs!!!
> 
> QOTD: Yes I'm happy. No, I don't think losing weight will make me happier. I am not on facebook, but everybody else in my family is.
> 
> I resisted FB for so long, but was finally tired of hearing family news from kids second hand!  But as it turns out, I don't get on it often enough to even matter at this point.
> 
> I'm pleased to hear you are happy!
> 
> Got so much done today and I am happy, happy, happy. The biggest being my cousin had given me 2 boxes of flatware and they have been sitting in the living room while I try to figure out where to put them. Trips to Ikea to buy a matching cabinet  to the one we own were unsuccessful, so it was a conundrum. It finally dawned on me that 2 shelves of that cabinet were tablecloths/napkins and I could put those someplace else. So today I did a shuffle and was able to unpack the boxes! Now the dishes are all unpacked, washed, dried and put away. There were some adorable dishes that make me want to have ice cream in them. My family thinks that's a great idea!  I may wait until I buy some sherbert!




I have to hide my special ice cream dishes.... they make me want a sundae!  Enjoy your dishes with some light sherbert!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, I just had my interview and I think it went very well. She said "Absolutely", "That's great!" and "Terrific" after nearly every response I gave, and I think the fact that I checked off so many roles might work in my favor as well.
> 
> *Pamela*, if your daughter is interested in potential interview questions, my list of what I was asked is here



You got a  from DD for posting your questions!  She will take a peek at them later AFTER lots of studying today!  

************

Well friends.... it is a brisk day here today!  Don't want to use the word "cold" yet, cause I know it will be here before you know it.

Church was nice.... we barely made it on time, but managed to be seated before the pastor said "good morning", so I call that a win!  

Now the family is clamoring for lunch (going to make it our big meal of the day... grilled marinated pork chops, boiled new potatoes, and maybe a spinach loaf if I don't mind waiting the 45 minutes it takes to cook).  After lunch will be a SEWING MARATHON!  Gotta make some progress on the costume!!

BTW, if anyone is interested, I found seasons 1-12 of the Biggest Loser on Netflix streaming last night!  I know what I will have on while I'm cutting and sewing today!  

TTYL...................P


----------



## lovetoscrap

bellebookworm9 said:


> Too funny about the Lifts of Terror!
> *
> Oooooo, I love that name!  I have been calling it the Tower of Terror Bus Lift but Lifts of Terror is much better!!*
> 
> I made a yummy cheeseburger soup in the crockpot today. It as a little fattier that I would have liked because I didn't get all the grease drained before I poured the meat into the crockpot. Overall, very tasty. .



Recipe please!!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> In a NSV I am pleased to report that the turtlenecks that were very tight last year are no longer choking me this year! I didn't believe it the first one I wore. But the next 2 were also loose so I am very happy.






bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, I just had my interview and I think it went very well. She said "Absolutely", "That's great!" and "Terrific" after nearly every response I gave, and I think the fact that I checked off so many roles might work in my favor as well.



That is great! So excited for you.  When will you know if you get in??


Just picked DD11 up from a sleepover party and of course she is just zonked.  I sent her to her room and I hope she falls asleep.  She has confirmation class this afternoon with 2 of the other girls from the party so the pastor is going to have her hands full if they are tired and cranky.

So I have now officially lost 1/2 of my ultimate top goal-- 50 (actually 53!) pounds gone from my heaviest at the beginning of last year--31 of those since the beginning of 2011.  I am still not sure exactly where I will end up but according to those wonderful charts I had exactly 100 pounds to lose.  Not sure I will make that far but think I have to get at least another 35-40 off.  Since it is halfway and DH took photos at the Pumpkin Patch yesterday I figured I would post a before and midway photo.  They aren't great since I am sitting in both of them, but it does still show the difference.

April 2010-  -  -   -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  October 2011








I hope maybe this will inspire others that are over 200 pounds to realize that you CAN do it even if it is a long process.  I figure that if I can reach my goal weight by the end of 2012 I will be very happy.  I know that I am going to have setbacks and plateaus and that it isn't going to happen quickly.  I am currently only focusing on the 15 pounds off for this challenge.  I try not to look at the big picture very often because that just seems impossible.  But heck, 5 or 10 pounds isn't that difficult so it should be pretty easy to get 5 off before Thanksgiving, and then 5 more before Christmas.

*We CAN do this!!!!*


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> 
> As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more.  But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives.  Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life???  Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.
> 
> 
> And today's FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a lucky number/color/letter??
> 
> I don't think much about things like that, but I LOVE pink and if I have a choice I always think of pink as my lucky color.  Number.... well, I was born on the 17th, engaged on the 17th, and married on the 17th (of different months)... so maybe 17??
> 
> I'll be back later to chat.....................P



I'm the same Pamela. I always end up putting myself on the back burner. I am getting better at it but I don't do it enough. For example, DH has been home for quite a few weeks, which don't get me wrong it's been great, but I haven't worked out so I could hang with him while he worked or be here to get lunch, etc. Also on the days he was driving me crazy I just ran all my errands so I was neglecting myself with food. Like I had to take my car to the dealership twice this week, and instead of telling them I would be there at 10 and eat breakfast at home, I said I'd be there at 9:30 and swing by Panera for a bagel and cream cheese and go right from school instead of coming home first. 
I also tend to put the kids needs before my own. Sports for example, if I had planned better for food, it would have been cooking in the crock pot but instead we did take out 5 times last week. Which is bad for us and costly financially. 

OK now I'm going to go unbury the treadmill. I piled stuff on it to keep it off the floor if the basement flooded during the hurricane and have yet to move it. Today I will use it!!!!!! 

Fluff - Lucky number is 2. It started when I was little because my birthday is the 24th which can both be divided by 2. Unfortunately my OCD tendencies get the better of me with that because if I buy something it typically has to be in even numbers. And if say I have an itch above my eyebrow or something (That just happened) I have to scratch it an even amount of times. I'm so weird!!! LOL 
I don't really have a lucky color, maybe black? It's slimming!!  I have favorites but no real power color. 
No lucky letter either.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*LTS* You look amazing!!!!!!! You can really see the difference in your face.


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more.  But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives.  Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life???  Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.
> 
> And today's FLUFF QOTD: Do you have a lucky number/color/letter??



I suppose my stumbling block is lack of planning. I don't really keep junk in the house, so it's not there to eat, if I don't plan, but having ready made recipes on hand would be a good idea.

My favorite color is purple, but I don't know if it's a lucky color. I don't have a lucky number, but like Buffy, I prefer even numbers.



pjlla said:


> You got a  from DD for posting your questions!  She will take a peek at them later AFTER lots of studying today!



No one's ever given me a dancing banana before!  Well, if I get accepted and do the blog, I know I'll have at least one reader. 



lovetoscrap said:


> That is great! So excited for you.  When will you know if you get in??



The time seems to vary. My interviewer said within two weeks, but I've been talking to other people who have waited nearly a month. People who have been flat out rejected normally hear the next day. Some people heard back, but are stuck in like a pending/wait list limbo. Others who have been interviewed in the last week or so have been accepted in about 4 days.

Cheeseburger Soup Recipe


----------



## SettinSail

pjlla said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> 
> As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more.  But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives.  Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life???  Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.
> 
> 
> 
> And today's FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a lucky number/color/letter??



I would have to say my family is my blockade although it could also just be an excuse I use.  I don't _have_ to eat what the family's eating, I don't _have_ to sit around and watch TV just because they are, etc.
I was just thinking last night that my nutrition will be so much better when DS has moved out.  There won't be any junk food around the house or anyone begging for fast food or high calorie meals, etc.  But again, it just takes more willpower for me to resist.  No one is forcing these things down my throat

17 is also my favorite number!  I was born on the 17th and DS always chooses 17 for his jersey number in sports when he can.

I was down another .4 this morning, even after eating at Red Robin last night! I was very pleased.  I had a petite burger and side salad instead of fries.  And very little of the balsamic dressing, it did not taste good.
I was proud of DH for getting sweet potato fries instead of regular fries.  It is very unlike him to try something new.  He has been trying very hard lately to eat healthier.  He grills chicken on the GF every night to pack for lunch the next day.  He mixes it with a bag of brown rice and that is lunch.  I told him about quinoa and he asked me to buy some but he has not tried it yet.

I sold our leftover ride tickets for the fair yesterday on CL and today DS got invited to go to the fair again  We gave him $20 and he has to use the rest of his own money for whatever he wants to do.  It's his 3rd visit to the fair this year, he's so spoiled

LTS, you look GREAT     WOW, you must feel great!
50 pounds lighter-that's awesome.  I have 18 pounds to go to reach that mark and I am determined to get there some day.  I figure the longer it takes the more experience I will have with maintenance right?

Having a very lazy day here watching Glee episodes on demand.  I've missed this entire season since it comes on at the same time as BL.  DS is at the fair and DH is at the gym so can't blame them fo my laziness today  

Not planning on much today- will get 45 mins on the elliptical at some point, do some straightening around the house and some more planning/research on our NYC trip.  Turkey meatball subs for dinner.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone


----------



## Rose&Mike

*LTS*--you look great! Congrats to you! I love seeing before and after and "in between" pictures.

*Shawn*--I really get that it's harder with a kid at home to eat healthy. My ds is able to eat junk food in moderation, so for him it's no big deal to have it around. For me it's hard--still hard. Last year I tried to only eat junkier stuff out--like fries, chips, etc. It was a huge treat and a huge splurge for me. We never had sweets in the house. Since going gf, that hasn't gotten really tough. There are very few places that do gf fries (though red robin is one of them) and forget about finding gf sweets at restaurants unless you have a gf bakery nearby. So now we are having more of that kind of stuff at home and it's been really difficult. I need to re-strategize and figure out what will work and what won't work. Anyhow, you're right you could just pass on the junk, but sometimes it's hard. As for your dh and the quinoa--I've been starting to cook with quinoa. Last week I made a veggie stew that had it in and today I'm making a quinoa and butternut squash pie--it's a main dish. It's a great source of protein and there are starting to be tons of recipes available. 

******
So, I have been pretty absent this challenge, and I'm not sure if that will change, but thought I'd let you all know what was up. We ran the w&d and it went ok, but my foot/ankle/calf is still a mess. So I saw my doctor this week and they took xrays. Assuming there isn't a break, the next stop is physical therapy. My doctor is optimistic that I will be running again soon. She actually referred to me as an athlete--which made me feel so good. My weight has been slowly creeping up, but as I mentioned earlier, going to gf and eating at home almost exclusively has proved a little challenging. I haven't quite figured out how to still have some of my favorite treats without keeping them in the house--where I tend to overeat them.  And while I was running up until Friday, I am now done running until the pt or orthopedist (if I have a break) clears me. Hopefully I will find out this week what kind of exercise is acceptable. I am feeling great and really feel like I am getting the hang of gf cooking. And I'm really starting to enjoy food again.

I am still reading along even if I am not posting very much.


----------



## my3princes

JacksLilWench said:


> Well, since we all seem to be in a Halloween-y mood...
> 
> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??
> 
> This one is easy, since I feel like I've given you guys hard questions all week, haha!  I would have to say Haunted Mansion.  There's just so much to see in there!  But then again, TOT is jam-packed with stuff too...
> 
> I can't decide!  No trip to WDW is complete without at least twice around on each!
> 
> It's been so fun to be y'alls coach this week.  I can't wait to see your responses!!




Both and probably sevearl times.



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning!
> 
> My name is Pamela and I will be your coach this week!  I hope everyone is well.... I've had a busy week and haven't been able to keep up with the chatter as I like to this past week.
> 
> I will be posting the QOTD right now and be back later to chat!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> 
> And a "fluff" question for fun!
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??
> 
> We do believe in a higher being and currently believe that we are being tested to our limits.
> 
> As far as what  not to wear...They can have it all, it's just possessions and those can be replaced.  Now my collectibles that decorate the house are a different story
> I'll be back later to see what everyone has to say and to respond myself!  Have a SUPER Friday!.....................P





pjlla said:


> Happy late morning!  Sorry I didn't get this posted early this morning.  When I came down to the computer at 4:50 am,  I discovered that my post from last night never posted properly (too many smilies!   ), so by the time I had corrected it and then reposted..... and then it threw me out because it had been too long since I logged on.... AHHHH!!  By then I was out of time and running late!
> 
> So here is today QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> I am so not happy right now.  Totally stressed by things that are totally out of my control, pushed to the limit.
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?
> 
> ..............I'll be back in a minute to chat!.................P



I do have facebook.  Got it to monitor the kids, but many friends, neighbors, DISers, high school friends etc have tracked me down.  I now have 209 friends.


----------



## my3princes

Hunter now has an ear infection in both ears and the left one has perferated and is draining.  Lots of pain.  Of course he had 3 appts on Friday and each of those doctors looked in his ears which he said hurt yet none of them recognized the ear infection   I had to take him back up yesterday to get him diagnosed to get a prescription.   Then the doctor must have forgotten to call the prescription in as the pharmacy didn't get it until I called the doctor on call to have it sent again.  Why can't things improve?  Nick had a rough time at the dance last night and came home really depressed so that was more hours of talking.  I need a break, a mental break a vacation ...


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> I seem to be having another one of those challenges where I'm just not getting on track for more than half a day, and am maintaining right about where I started.  I know it's never too late, and again, I'm here to try and get my focus back.  We only have 2 more weeks of football, and I hope to keep up more here after that.  I think I start coaching the day before his last game, so that will be a good week to totally get my focus back and keep it.
> 
> Love the corn maze comments, and just to let you all know, I made it through the infamous corn maze this year, without any police assistance.    I'm glad I went before the farm got all the national publicity, I bet it's packed there now.
> 
> *Sue*-I agree May 2013 is not too early to share your plans, and it gets me excited because I really want to go jan 2014 for marathon weekend, and that's not too far after your trip.  It will go by fast and be here before we know it.  We did go to the 114 drive-in, and the first movie I saw there was Star Wars.  It was the only time I remember going with my parents in the big old green station wagon.  Have fun today at Imagine That.



I was right there with you up until last week. Falling off that wagon like mad, but last week I put my own foot down and got right back on the wagon  So, it's definitely not too late. 

Good job on the maze, I was thinking it would be bad publicity but it has been crazy there ever since 

See, if I can book 2013, you're right behind me 

You'll love this, so we would leave my parents house, go through the square, stop at the corner gorcery for drinks and candy, then hit Dunkin Donuts on 114 for my parents to get coffee, then to Dairy Queen on 114 for ice cream, then into the drive it. It was a family outing  And somehow we occassonally made it to the concession stand during intermission  And we wonder when I started liking food? 

On a positive note, we had a sweets drawer at home and I never went near it b/c it was there. The kids in the neighborhood of course flocked to it every time they were over 



mackeysmom said:


> Back from Vegas and just caught up on all the posts - jeez this thread moves quickly.
> 
> I won't go into too much detail, but I ate and drank quite a bit.  Not to the point of making myself sick (something I've done in the past), but lets just say that I not only came home $2600 richer, I also came home 5.5 pounds heavier.   (To be fair, that was over the course of two weeks - my birthday week and Vegas.)



Yahoo on the $2,600 bucks 

Did you eat anywhere good? They have such great restaurants there. 



buzz5985 said:


> Yes I still go to Kitty's.  LOL  The best part of the place is the house salad dressing!!!  The portions are so large - you could easily feed 3 people.



I'll have to try it, I do like a good dressing. 

Do you or Kathy remember York's Steak House? I don't know what it was, but my sister and I used to LOVE their house dressing  Any ideas what it was girls?



bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, I just had my interview and I think it went very well. She said "Absolutely", "That's great!" and "Terrific" after nearly every response I gave, and I think the fact that I checked off so many roles might work in my favor as well.




That sounds good, you MUST let me know when you find out. I'll be crossing my fingers for you each day 



lovetoscrap said:


> So I have now officially lost 1/2 of my ultimate top goal-- 50 (actually 53!) pounds gone from my heaviest at the beginning of last year--31 of those since the beginning of 2011.  I am still not sure exactly where I will end up but according to those wonderful charts I had exactly 100 pounds to lose.  Not sure I will make that far but think I have to get at least another 35-40 off.  Since it is halfway and DH took photos at the Pumpkin Patch yesterday I figured I would post a before and midway photo.  They aren't great since I am sitting in both of them, but it does still show the difference.
> 
> April 2010-  -  -   -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  October 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We CAN do this!!!!*



You look great! Congrats on reaching 53 pounds 

And you are 100% correct. We can do this 



bellebookworm9 said:


> The time seems to vary. My interviewer said within two weeks, but I've been talking to other people who have waited nearly a month. People who have been flat out rejected normally hear the next day. Some people heard back, but are stuck in like a pending/wait list limbo. Others who have been interviewed in the last week or so have been accepted in about 4 days.



Please keep us posted 



Keep those weigh-ins coming everyone


----------



## dvccruiser76

my3princes said:


> Hunter now has an ear infection in both ears and the left one has perferated and is draining.  Lots of pain.  Of course he had 3 appts on Friday and each of those doctors looked in his ears which he said hurt yet none of them recognized the ear infection   I had to take him back up yesterday to get him diagnosed to get a prescription.   Then the doctor must have forgotten to call the prescription in as the pharmacy didn't get it until I called the doctor on call to have it sent again.  Why can't things improve?  Nick had a rough time at the dance last night and came home really depressed so that was more hours of talking.  I need a break, a mental break a vacation ...



Oh no, you do need a break. How many doctor's does it take to diagnose an ear infection....   Sounds like the beginning of a not very funny joke. 

You'd think it would be easy to see 

Hope everyone is feeling better (you included) soon 



Rose&Mike said:


> So, I have been pretty absent this challenge, and I'm not sure if that will change, but thought I'd let you all know what was up. We ran the w&d and it went ok, but my foot/ankle/calf is still a mess. So I saw my doctor this week and they took xrays. Assuming there isn't a break, the next stop is physical therapy. My doctor is optimistic that I will be running again soon. She actually referred to me as an athlete--which made me feel so good. My weight has been slowly creeping up, but as I mentioned earlier, going to gf and eating at home almost exclusively has proved a little challenging. I haven't quite figured out how to still have some of my favorite treats without keeping them in the house--where I tend to overeat them.  And while I was running up until Friday, I am now done running until the pt or orthopedist (if I have a break) clears me. Hopefully I will find out this week what kind of exercise is acceptable. I am feeling great and really feel like I am getting the hang of gf cooking. And I'm really starting to enjoy food again.



Hi Rose, sorry to hear about your injury  I hope it heals sooner than you anticipate. 

Glad that you're popping by


----------



## bellebookworm9

my3princes said:


> Hunter now has an ear infection in both ears and the left one has perferated and is draining.  Lots of pain.  Of course he had 3 appts on Friday and each of those doctors looked in his ears which he said hurt yet none of them recognized the ear infection



Wow, that makes me angry. How in the heck do you not recognize a perforated ear drum?! That's good that you got a prescription finally, and hopefully he'll get better-or at least his ear will stop hurting-soon.


----------



## donac

Hi 
Just a short reply to all those who are having problems

Rose I am sorry about the ankle/foot thing.  Try to find a pt or otho who is involved in sports therapy.  My foot dr who did my bunion is a runner and he did a great job.  The pt I have been to does all the pt for my kids high school atheletes.  Good luck 

Deb So sorry to hear about the ear infection.  I can't believe that three drs missed it.  I hope the antibiotics work quickly. 

LTS you look great congrats on 53 pounds.  If you can do I can do it. 

Busy day here Church, nursing home and grocery shopping.  Had to help dh get to the top peak of the house with the painting.  I almost want to celebrate but he still has some more work to do but the peak is the hardest part.

Off to get some laundry done and dishes washed. 

Have a great evening.


----------



## trinaweena

I don't know if anyone watches Parks and Rec on here (if not you should, immediatly) but there is this character Chris, who I often think of as my fitness inspiration.  There is something he says in a an episode where he says "I just want to be the best me that i can be"  I think of that often, and say it often because I feel like I need to remind myself frequently that I want to be the best me that i can be.  Sometimes though, I loose sight of the big picture, and I wonder "what is the best me?".  Is the best me necessarily the skinniest me, or the me who can run a half marathon, or the me that can walk past a cake and not think "I love you, cake"?  I'm not really sure anymore, who the best me is.

I've been struggiling the past few weeks with my image, and my concept of my own self worth.  Pamela's question about being happy really got me thinking.  I like Gretchen, suffer from depression, and I don't take meds to deal with it, because the right combination was never found.  I deal with it on a day to day bases, taking everyday just one minute at a time.  I'm prone to mood swings, and im prone to feeling bad about myself for days, and im known to be so happy i could burst, but there is no ryhme or reason. it jjust is.  

Lately, i've been struggling with who i really am, versus what i see in the mirror.  I believe things for awhile were going really well, I felt motivated, and i felt like this weight loss could be something i could actually accomplish, but lately it has not felt that way. Tracking calories is too time consuming, I'm too tired to go to the gym, just one cookie wont hurt, i can pack my lunch in the morning...these are all common things i find myself saying these past few weeks.  Where did that motivation go?? In the mirror I look and i see someone who is 300lbs, yet i have lost 13lbs, and stayed at 150lbs these past few weeks, despite the bad habits i have picked up.  When i sit down, all i can think about is that my stomach must be bulging over, I look at pictures of myself and i see, not a pretty young girl, but an ugly girl with a fat stomach.

I'm not sure why i cant see someone beautiful when i look in the mirror.  people tell me im skinny and i dont need to loose weight but i dont see it, i just keep looking at the tiny bit of pudge in my stomach and thinking, if only i could get rid of that, if only my arms were toned, if only if only if only...im starting to wonder whats wrong with me

i feel like im starting from square one again.  ive gone back to hating myself. instead of being proud of everything ive done, im annoyed at how much i havent dont, how much i dont do, but its not stopping me from making bad decisions when it comes to eating and not tracking calories..i feel confused all the time..what kind of excercise am i supposed to be doing, how often do i weight train, how many calories do i need in a day?  there are so many conflicting answers and i dont have guidance.  i want to push myself farther and farther. instead of being proud that i can run a mile, im annoyed that it takes 15 minutes, or that i cant run 5 miles. 

i feel absolutly lost and hopeless. and when i start to feel like this i feel like i cant do it. my insomnia seems stronger (even tho i know its not), i feel tired all the time, my chrones is acting up and i feel defeated. i guess i just need some reassureance that i can get back on the right track, because i dont feel like i can

im sorry to unload and vent like this but maybe if i admit it i can start to force myself to change


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Home and hoping to get back on track tomorrow while the kids are at school. Hoping to squeeze in some exercise as well at some point. If I don't have time I will at least be giving a massage tomorrow night! But cleaning my house and folding laundry and getting stuff put away from my trip will hopefully help me tomorrow!

 A Huge Thanks to Shawn for driving me to the airport at 5am yesterday morning! You are great and you look awesome! So proud of you!

Had a fun day with my family! Got up early and went to see a friend's son play in a Squirt hockey game about 15 minutes from here. Home by 9. Actually could've made it to church but weren't sure how long the game would be! Came home and played the newest version of Harry Potter Scene It! It was so much fun! It had new things to do and scenes from all 8 films! I WON! Then we watched the Lego Star Wars DVD that Brian got in the mail last week while I was gone. Brian took a nap and I took Ash to her basketball clinic. We just finished a marathon game of Disney Apples to Apples and are watching the Peanuts holiday specials DVDs. Kids are heading off to bed soon and Brian and I will watch Amazing Race and some other things as well.

Tomorrow will be a day of cleaning for me as I try to get things to return to normal around here. I did 4 loads of laundry that I will have to fold and I still haven't unpacked. I also need to put up some more decorations for Halloween.

Izzie has dancing tomorrow and then they both have soccer practice. I'm working tomorrow night for a regular client. I need to make sure I took Thursday night off which I will do since I'm working tomorrow night. Izzie's birthday is Thursday. With being away I don't remember what I did. Ash has two half days this week due to conferences and she also has a dentist appt and we have to shop for Izzie's birthday present and either but or make her an Oreo cake (non ice cream). We're taking her to the American Girl store on Saturday after soccer and before a big Halloween party we go to every year. She has picked out the doll she wants and they have picked out other things they want with money from their grandparents.

I think I need some water now! I just ate 3 mini Twix bars! I just really wanted some chocolate tonight. Brian and I enjoyed the Mango wine I brought home from NC!

Have a great night!

TTFN


----------



## ougrad86

JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/19- This Friday, I have plans to meet a bunch of my friends to go to my town's Amazing Maize Maze after dark.  Does your town do anything like this?  Have you ever been before?



No, nothing like that in our town.  We'd have to go out in the country.  My allergies keep me away from things like this, but I wish I could do so.  It looks like it could be so much fun...but I'd be sneezing my head off halfway through!



JacksLilWench said:


> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



I have been on ToT once, but only because we ran out of time.  The picture shows me laughing my head off, while my friend next to me is screaming - she about cut off the circulation in my arm when she grabbed it on the first drop!  It didn't bother me, and I plan to ride again.

That being said, HM is more in keeping with the season, and I love the ride and the details.  One of my favorites, I always make a point to go - more than once if possible.



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> And a "fluff" question for fun!
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??



I am religious, and was at church every Sunday when I was growing up.  Even managed to reconcile my beliefs with evolution!  I have not been to church regularly since moving here - first it was way far away, and now it is hard to get up and leave since that is the only morning I can relax and take it easy.  Need to start going though.  I still pray and talk to God, and have talked to DS as well.  I need to go to church and start taking him, DH is agnostic so does not go.

I don't know if I would be willing to give up my jeans and T-shirts I wear!  They allow that at work, and if is so comfortable.  But my Disney clothing would have to be my classic Micky T-shirt.  I actually have two, one in my smaller size since I shrunk out of my first one!  That would be hidden for sure.

I have a lot of Disney shirts - known as a Disney lover at work and with my family and friends!



pjlla said:


> So here is today QOTD:
> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?



Not as happy as I would like to be - alot going on right now.  I know that losing weight itself is not the way to happiness, but being healthy and able to do more will improve my quality of life and hopefully will make me happier.  I have a wonderful family and a job at a company that is great, but I have been tired and sloppy lately, so losing some weight and getting some exercise should be helpful.

Not on FB yet - if DS ever joins, I may just to keep tabs on him!  Any friends I have will be real friends that I actually know, not just friends to up my numbers.  I have been to some chat rooms and post an open message saying please friend me - that is kind of odd too me, asking strangers to be your friends.  Kind of changes what friends are considered.



pjlla said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> 
> As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more.  But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives.  Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life???  Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.
> 
> And today's FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a lucky number/color/letter??



My stumbling block is probably DH.  He doesn't try to, he just does it .  Buying me ice cream or candy, or trying to go out the day before a weigh-in.  So not malicious, he just doesn't think .  My job sometimes gets in the way...I could have said no, but we were expected to show up at the celebration and one thing leads to another...they really love food where I work, and this celebration included champagne as well...

Not sure about a lucky color - wore my burgundy shirt and they still lost the game - and they were 28 pt favorites!  Number? Maybe 6 - years ending with 6 seem to be red letter years - brother born, graduate college, son born, first trip to Disney in 3 decades - can't wait to see what happens in '16!

Been a crazy week.  Been tired all week, not sure why.  Had a celebration at work this Wednesday, and there was food and drink all over the place: brunch, lunch, happy hours - just crazy.  Been working on setting up my new phone all weekend, since there was a lot that I had to add, and then had to reset up my old phone so DS could use it.  They switched the SIM cards, but I had to do all the other stuff.  Then, as mentioned before, my on-the-way-to-the-championship team lost yesterday for no reason.  Kind of bummed out, and not looking forward to the new rankings coming out.  Hardly had any time here so just doing a quick catch-up, and to bed early tonight since I still am not sleeping well.  Plus gained a pound, but figure that was due to Wednesday, since I lost inches.

So not a great easy week, but tomorrow is a new beginning!

Carol


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have 243 friends! Some of them are Disboards people that I haven't meant but have become "friends" with here! I have a lot of local friends and friends from high school and college!

I hope to answer more QOTDs! I just haven't had time to think about them and thoroughly read through all the posts!


----------



## my3princes

My favorite color is purple, but It doesn't seem to be lucky at all


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Trina* sending you a nice big virtual hug.  Hopefully it helps a little.

Don't apologize for venting and unloading. That's why we are here!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

my3princes said:


> My favorite color is purple, but It doesn't seem to be lucky at all



LOL maybe you need a new favorite!!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a spiritual person?  Do you believe in a "higher being" (God, Allah, or whatever your particular religion believes)?  If so, do you think that your beliefs can help with the weight loss/healthy lifestyle journey?  (BTW, let's keep this light and fun.... no negatives here, no matter WHAT is said about any particular belief!! okay??)
> 
> 
> And a "fluff" question for fun!
> 
> Suppose you are approached by the "What Not To Wear" team and they are asking you to discard your entire wardrobe (in exchange for a new better one, of course).  Well... as Disney lovers we ALL have Disney clothes we love (and Stacey and Clinton would NOT understand this).  What one piece of Disney-related clothing would you hide so that you could keep it away from the WNTW garbage can??
> 
> I'll be back later to see what everyone has to say and to respond myself!  Have a SUPER Friday!.....................P



I do believe in God, but I don't know if I would call myself a religious person.  A spiritual person though, yes.  I feel like God provides guidance for me in situations, but I have control over what I do.  Part of me feels though, each person has a calling to something greater than themselves, and that God will bring you to that calling.  

As for the fluff, I can only pick ONE piece of clothing?!  I couldn't possibly pick just one!!  



pjlla said:


> So here is today QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?
> 
> ..............I'll be back in a minute to chat!.................P



I do feel genuinely happy.  There are times when I am upset at stuff, but for the most part I do everything I can to make sure I smile as much as possible.  The simplest things make me happy, too.  Like tonight I got to go see my firefighter (so cute!! ) and right now I'm walkin' on air 

For my fluff answer, I used to just add everybody who wanted to be friends on FB, but now I have to at least have met you once.  A handful are my real friends though.  



pjlla said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> 
> As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more.  But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives.  Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life???  Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.
> 
> I'll answer now, as my answer might clarify this if you are confused.
> 
> My blockade is that I don't make MYSELF enough of a priority in my own life.  One example is that I forgot to go to Bible study last week.... and sadly it was the ONLY THING on the entire week's schedule that was just for ME.  I didn't forget any of the kids' appointments, I didn't miss coaching robotics, I made sure everyone had lunches, snacks, clean laundry, etc, etc, etc, but I forgot about MYSELF.
> 
> I don't make taking care of ME enough of a priority most days.  This is often reflected in my missing a workout (because I end up running around doing things for the family, etc) or not having the right healthy foods available that *I *like.
> 
> 
> And today's FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a lucky number/color/letter??



I have to say my roadblock is a lack of planning.  I'm not much of a planner in my day-to-day life.  It's kinda fun sometimes to fly by the seat of my pants...but it doesn't get much achieved some weeks.  I'm working on it though- tomorrow I will sit down and plan my lunches and snacks for the week.  And in the meantime, I will hit the salad bar for lunch tomorrow!

Hmmm, I don't think I have a lucky anything, now that I think about it.  Wait, I take that back...I have a lucky toe ring (I know, it's kinda wacky.)  It's a symbol called a claddagh.  The claddagh is an Irish "emblem", symbolizing friendship, love and loyalty.  And I love the fact that it's on my toe on a daily basis!


----------



## jillbur

Oh my...I've been MIA and am so far behind! I guess life got in the way of the DIS. Well, hopefully I will get with it this week! I am a very organized person and I just felt so off this week. I wasn't organized at all and it threw off everything! After church and a Sunday School party and hayride (which I volunteered to co-plan), I came home and got myself together. I ironed my boys uniforms for the week, cleaned the bathroom, did the dishes, got the garbage together for pick-up tomorrow morning, did all the pre-work for my online class that starts tomorrow, and got in a 2 mile run before DH had to leave for work at 6:45. Whew...I'm exhausted. So I'm all caught up and ready for the week!


QOTD: We have an awesome corn maze about 20 mins away but we didn't make it this year. Everytime we planned to go, the weather didn't cooperate. My inlaws took my boys to a Harvest Festival about an hour away yesterday in OH. They went through the corn maze and MIL fell 3 times  She was covered in mud from the knees down. Don't worry~she was laughing too. I asked if they needed 911 and they said no, but DS said they got to a point where a sign read "do not go beyond this point" and there was a road in front of them. I'm thinking they were a tad lost in there!

QOTD: I think I am going to go with Haunted Mansion. I remember being about 5 or 6 and riding it with my dad for the first time. That and PotC were his favorites. I wish he was still around to do those with my boys. He would've loved it. 

QOTD: I am religious and attend church regularly, however, I am not one of the people who discusses religion and pushes it on you. I actually enjoy learning about other religions and have respect for whatever people believe or don't believe in.
WNTW would probably throw out 95% of my wardrobe  I tend to not spend money on myself but I spend way too much on my kids!

QOTD: I would say I am happy but I'm sure I could be happier. I think I stress too much over things I absolutely cannot control. I love my DH and kids and wouldn't ask for anything else. I enjoy my job, but I think I need a change sometime soon. Maybe I could improve my happiness there.
I am on FB and have about 100 friends. I know all of them personally. Some I talk to more than others. Most are my friends from school, work, and parents of my kids' friends. FB was the way I found my college roommate after 9 years. We both moved and lost each others contact info. I found her on FB and I've been to see her 2 times in VA and she comes to Pittsburgh to see her parents and we get together when we can here in PA.

QOTD: I'm not sure of my stumbling block. Peer pressure usually does me in. I work with 2 people who love to eat out for lunch. They probably eat out 3 days per week. Sometimes I go to get out of the building and relax if it's a stressful day, sometimes I forgot a lunch, but most of the time they beg me to go so I do. I try to only go once a week, but when they order burgers and fries, it's hard to order a salad. They are not trying to sabotage...they just don't plan for luch & it's easier for them to eat out.
I really don't have a lucky color/number/letter. I just never believed in it. 



Okay...I think I covered everything  Now I'm off to get stuff ready to make oatmeal in the crock pot tonight. I found a recipe (not sure how healthy) on allrecipes.com for apple cinnamon oatmeal. I think I'll try it without the raisins. I am not a fan! Hope this week is awesome for everyone! 

Jill


----------



## pjlla

lovetoscrap said:


> So I have now officially lost 1/2 of my ultimate top goal-- 50 (actually 53!) pounds gone from my heaviest at the beginning of last year--31 of those since the beginning of 2011.  I am still not sure exactly where I will end up but according to those wonderful charts I had exactly 100 pounds to lose.  Not sure I will make that far but think I have to get at least another 35-40 off.  Since it is halfway and DH took photos at the Pumpkin Patch yesterday I figured I would post a before and midway photo.  They aren't great since I am sitting in both of them, but it does still show the difference.
> 
> April 2010-  -  -   -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  October 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope maybe this will inspire others that are over 200 pounds to realize that you CAN do it even if it is a long process.  I figure that if I can reach my goal weight by the end of 2012 I will be very happy.  I know that I am going to have setbacks and plateaus and that it isn't going to happen quickly.  I am currently only focusing on the 15 pounds off for this challenge.  I try not to look at the big picture very often because that just seems impossible.  But heck, 5 or 10 pounds isn't that difficult so it should be pretty easy to get 5 off before Thanksgiving, and then 5 more before Christmas.
> 
> *We CAN do this!!!!*



You've done an amazing job!!  You are really on your way to your goal!!  The pictures really show a big difference!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm the same Pamela. I always end up putting myself on the back burner. I am getting better at it but I don't do it enough. For example, DH has been home for quite a few weeks, which don't get me wrong it's been great, but I haven't worked out so I could hang with him while he worked or be here to get lunch, etc. Also on the days he was driving me crazy I just ran all my errands so I was neglecting myself with food. Like I had to take my car to the dealership twice this week, and instead of telling them I would be there at 10 and eat breakfast at home, I said I'd be there at 9:30 and swing by Panera for a bagel and cream cheese and go right from school instead of coming home first.
> I also tend to put the kids needs before my own. Sports for example, if I had planned better for food, it would have been cooking in the crock pot but instead we did take out 5 times last week. Which is bad for us and costly financially.
> 
> OK now I'm going to go unbury the treadmill. I piled stuff on it to keep it off the floor if the basement flooded during the hurricane and have yet to move it. Today I will use it!!!!!!
> 
> Fluff - Lucky number is 2. It started when I was little because my birthday is the 24th which can both be divided by 2. Unfortunately my OCD tendencies get the better of me with that because if I buy something it typically has to be in even numbers. And if say I have an itch above my eyebrow or something (That just happened) I have to scratch it an even amount of times. I'm so weird!!! LOL
> I don't really have a lucky color, maybe black? It's slimming!!  I have favorites but no real power color.
> No lucky letter either.




I've always felt a certain way about numbers too.... always preferred even numbers. I grew up without a house number.... but when the powers-that-be assigned them to our neighborhood when I was a teenager, I was totally disappointed we got #3.  I just always assumed I'd live at an even number!  And now I live at #15.... wish it were 14 or 16, but oh well.  So silly!

Did you unbury the treadmill??  I try to make a "rule" for myself that the only things I'm allowed to throw on it are my workout clothes for the next day.



SettinSail said:


> I have 18 pounds to go to reach that mark and I am determined to get there some day.  I figure the longer it takes the more experience I will have with maintenance right?
> 
> EXACTLY RIGHT!  Every day that it takes to to LOSE the weight, you are learning more about the process!  And, of course, the more that the  healthier eating habits are reinforced!
> 
> Having a very lazy day here watching Glee episodes on demand.  I've missed this entire season since it comes on at the same time as BL.
> 
> You haven't missed much.  There have only been 3 new episodes and then it was pre-empted for baseball.... I think it returns with another new episode this week or next week.
> 
> Not planning on much today- will get 45 mins on the elliptical at some point, do some straightening around the house and some more planning/research on our NYC trip.  Turkey meatball subs for dinner.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone





Rose&Mike said:


> So, I have been pretty absent this challenge, and I'm not sure if that will change, but thought I'd let you all know what was up. We ran the w&d and it went ok, but my foot/ankle/calf is still a mess. So I saw my doctor this week and they took xrays. Assuming there isn't a break, the next stop is physical therapy. My doctor is optimistic that I will be running again soon. She actually referred to me as an athlete--which made me feel so good. My weight has been slowly creeping up, but as I mentioned earlier, going to gf and eating at home almost exclusively has proved a little challenging. I haven't quite figured out how to still have some of my favorite treats without keeping them in the house--where I tend to overeat them.  And while I was running up until Friday, I am now done running until the pt or orthopedist (if I have a break) clears me. Hopefully I will find out this week what kind of exercise is acceptable. I am feeling great and really feel like I am getting the hang of gf cooking. And I'm really starting to enjoy food again.
> 
> I am still reading along even if I am not posting very much.



Rose.... we are just glad to have you pop in whenever you have a chance.  Hopefully they will get a definite diagnosis regarding your leg pain and you can start treatment and get back on track with the running.  Glad that the gf cooking is getting better.  



my3princes said:


> Hunter now has an ear infection in both ears and the left one has perferated and is draining.  Lots of pain.  Of course he had 3 appts on Friday and each of those doctors looked in his ears which he said hurt yet none of them recognized the ear infection   I had to take him back up yesterday to get him diagnosed to get a prescription.   Then the doctor must have forgotten to call the prescription in as the pharmacy didn't get it until I called the doctor on call to have it sent again.  Why can't things improve?  Nick had a rough time at the dance last night and came home really depressed so that was more hours of talking.  I need a break, a mental break a vacation ...



Um.... you have definitely had MORE than your share of stressors lately.  I beg of you to take some time to take care of yourself. Please be sure that you are getting enough sleep too.  




trinaweena said:


> I don't know if anyone watches Parks and Rec on here (if not you should, immediatly) but there is this character Chris, who I often think of as my fitness inspiration.  There is something he says in a an episode where he says "I just want to be the best me that i can be"  I think of that often, and say it often because I feel like I need to remind myself frequently that I want to be the best me that i can be.  Sometimes though, I loose sight of the big picture, and I wonder "what is the best me?".  Is the best me necessarily the skinniest me, or the me who can run a half marathon, or the me that can walk past a cake and not think "I love you, cake"?  I'm not really sure anymore, who the best me is.
> 
> I've been struggiling the past few weeks with my image, and my concept of my own self worth.  Pamela's question about being happy really got me thinking.  I like Gretchen, suffer from depression, and I don't take meds to deal with it, because the right combination was never found.  I deal with it on a day to day bases, taking everyday just one minute at a time.  I'm prone to mood swings, and im prone to feeling bad about myself for days, and im known to be so happy i could burst, but there is no ryhme or reason. it jjust is.
> 
> Lately, i've been struggling with who i really am, versus what i see in the mirror.  I believe things for awhile were going really well, I felt motivated, and i felt like this weight loss could be something i could actually accomplish, but lately it has not felt that way. Tracking calories is too time consuming, I'm too tired to go to the gym, just one cookie wont hurt, i can pack my lunch in the morning...these are all common things i find myself saying these past few weeks.  Where did that motivation go?? In the mirror I look and i see someone who is 300lbs, yet i have lost 13lbs, and stayed at 150lbs these past few weeks, despite the bad habits i have picked up.  When i sit down, all i can think about is that my stomach must be bulging over, I look at pictures of myself and i see, not a pretty young girl, but an ugly girl with a fat stomach.
> 
> I'm not sure why i cant see someone beautiful when i look in the mirror.  people tell me im skinny and i dont need to loose weight but i dont see it, i just keep looking at the tiny bit of pudge in my stomach and thinking, if only i could get rid of that, if only my arms were toned, if only if only if only...im starting to wonder whats wrong with me
> 
> i feel like im starting from square one again.  ive gone back to hating myself. instead of being proud of everything ive done, im annoyed at how much i havent dont, how much i dont do, but its not stopping me from making bad decisions when it comes to eating and not tracking calories..i feel confused all the time..what kind of excercise am i supposed to be doing, how often do i weight train, how many calories do i need in a day?  there are so many conflicting answers and i dont have guidance.  i want to push myself farther and farther. instead of being proud that i can run a mile, im annoyed that it takes 15 minutes, or that i cant run 5 miles.
> 
> i feel absolutly lost and hopeless. and when i start to feel like this i feel like i cant do it. my insomnia seems stronger (even tho i know its not), i feel tired all the time, my chrones is acting up and i feel defeated. i guess i just need some reassureance that i can get back on the right track, because i dont feel like i can
> 
> im sorry to unload and vent like this but maybe if i admit it i can start to force myself to change




You definitely CAN get back on track.... and I PROMISE YOU that if you do, EVERYTHING ELSE in your life will look brighter!!!!  I challenge you to prove me wrong.  Spend just one day.... 24 hours, making the right choices (eating right, drinking water, tracking the calories, and 30 minutes or more of exercise) and you WILL wake up the next morning feeling so much better.  Getting in control of your food/exercise will make you feel more in control of every other aspect of life.  

Feel free to unload on us any time you need!  That's what friends are for! 




tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Home and hoping to get back on track tomorrow while the kids are at school. Hoping to squeeze in some exercise as well at some point. If I don't have time I will at least be giving a massage tomorrow night! But cleaning my house and folding laundry and getting stuff put away from my trip will hopefully help me tomorrow!
> 
> A Huge Thanks to Shawn for driving me to the airport at 5am yesterday morning! You are great and you look awesome! So proud of you!
> 
> Had a fun day with my family! Got up early and went to see a friend's son play in a Squirt hockey game about 15 minutes from here. Home by 9. Actually could've made it to church but weren't sure how long the game would be! Came home and played the newest version of Harry Potter Scene It! It was so much fun! It had new things to do and scenes from all 8 films! I WON! Then we watched the Lego Star Wars DVD that Brian got in the mail last week while I was gone. Brian took a nap and I took Ash to her basketball clinic. We just finished a marathon game of Disney Apples to Apples and are watching the Peanuts holiday specials DVDs. Kids are heading off to bed soon and Brian and I will watch Amazing Race and some other things as well.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a day of cleaning for me as I try to get things to return to normal around here. I did 4 loads of laundry that I will have to fold and I still haven't unpacked. I also need to put up some more decorations for Halloween.
> 
> Izzie has dancing tomorrow and then they both have soccer practice. I'm working tomorrow night for a regular client. I need to make sure I took Thursday night off which I will do since I'm working tomorrow night. Izzie's birthday is Thursday. With being away I don't remember what I did. Ash has two half days this week due to conferences and she also has a dentist appt and we have to shop for Izzie's birthday present and either but or make her an Oreo cake (non ice cream). We're taking her to the American Girl store on Saturday after soccer and before a big Halloween party we go to every year. She has picked out the doll she wants and they have picked out other things they want with money from their grandparents.
> 
> I think I need some water now! I just ate 3 mini Twix bars! I just really wanted some chocolate tonight. Brian and I enjoyed the Mango wine I brought home from NC!
> 
> Have a great night!
> 
> TTFN



Glad you're home safe and sound. The mango wine sounds delish!
***********

Gretchen.... DD and I are BOTH looking forward to following your blog!  Fingers crossed and prayers said for a positive answer coming SOON!  

Everyone else I missed.... please keep at it!  I hope you all are feeling the powers of the prayers I said for this entire group in church this morning!  

Just popping in to say good night!  I hope everyone had a relaxing Sunday.  I will try hard to be sure I get tomorrow's QOTD posted before I leave the house at about 7:30 am.  I will drive DD to school and then run an errand or two before going to my second chiropractic appointment and then home again for some sewing time and lunch.  Then off to robotics and DD's Rainbow Girls meeting.... busy day again.  TTYL...................P


----------



## mackeysmom

dvccruiser76 said:


> Yahoo on the $2,600 bucks
> 
> Did you eat anywhere good? They have such great restaurants there.



Every meal we had was great - since I had comps there, we did two buffets at The Mirage (once for dinner and once for breakfast).  We found a great Mexican restaurant in NewYorkNewYork and had a wonderful Italian meal in Caesar's Palace. 

One afternoon we didn't have lunch plans, and found ourselves at a little bakery in Paris.  We split a croissant and a Napoleon the size of my head...






Hmmm, I wonder how I gained 5.5 pounds! 

---------------------------------------------------------------

I've been back on track since Friday and already feel so much better.  I had to drop my Weight Watchers' membership due to lack of funds, but I have all of the information to do it on my own.

I also signed up at a site called loseit.com.   It is a calorie counting website which also gives you caloric guidelines for weight-loss based on height, weight, age, activity level.   I'm sure my daily allottment will be close to what I get point-wise, but I like the tracking aspect of it.

- Laura


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Gretchen.... DD and I are BOTH looking forward to following your blog!  Fingers crossed and prayers said for a positive answer coming SOON!



I was talking to a guy in the Spring 2012 CP Facebook group, and he is pending. He told me that you don't get an e-mail if you are rejected, it just shows up in your "Dashboard" on the CP Disney website. Pending e-mails are titled "Thank you for your interest" and accepted e-mails are "WDWCP Congratulations". I said I really hope I don't get rejected and he said based on what my personality seems to be, he thinks I'll get accepted. 

As much as I normally hate the "everything happens for a reason" cliche, I'm starting to believe it. Maybe my major was deactivated so I would switch to the less intense track and have a free semester to do this. Maybe I didn't get accepted to be an Orientation Advisor/Student Orientation Coordinator or a Lead Tour Guide so I wouldn't have any commitments to keep me from doing this.


----------



## cclovesdis

Pamper Mini-Challenge for Monday, 10/24: Go online and take a "How Much Water Do I Need?" type quiz. Drink that much water today.

I don't know if I can post links or not, but I am going to try. http://nutrition.about.com/library/blwatercalculator.htm

This was inspired by our recent QOTD on skin care!


----------



## pjlla

Happy Monday everyone!  Here is today's questions.  I'll be back later (maybe MUCH later) to chat!


Today's QOTD:

Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??


And the FLUFF question of the day:
Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??

BBL to chat.......................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??



Not necessarily. If I'm stressed, I clean, so having that clutter can be a good thing sometimes. My own mental chaos (as evidenced by right now) can cause me to not eat properly, but not really chaos caused by others. 

I accomplished my CP interview. The anticipation was much worse than the real thing, but now I'm waiting for an answer! So it felt great for a bit, and will feel better when I know for sure.


----------



## mikamah

lovetoscrap said:


> April 2010-  -  -   -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  October 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope maybe this will inspire others that are over 200 pounds to realize that you CAN do it even if it is a long process.  I figure that if I can reach my goal weight by the end of 2012 I will be very happy.  I know that I am going to have setbacks and plateaus and that it isn't going to happen quickly.  I am currently only focusing on the 15 pounds off for this challenge.  I try not to look at the big picture very often because that just seems impossible.  But heck, 5 or 10 pounds isn't that difficult so it should be pretty easy to get 5 off before Thanksgiving, and then 5 more before Christmas.
> 
> *We CAN do this!!!!*


Thank you for sharing your pics.  You look awesome, and I'm sure you can feel such a difference.  I filled up because I have been where you are, I got into the 180s from the 220s and felt so great, but here I am back in the 210s.  I know it's my own fault, and only I can do it, but you have really inspired me to get off my duff and do it now, once and for all.  Thanks, LTS.

Good morning everyone!!  Only had time to skim through the posts this morning, but hope to read thoroughly tonight after some wii fit.   We had a fun weekend, got out for a walk with my sil, but definitely ate more than I should, though not as bad as I could have, which still leaves me sitting in the maintain zone when I want and need to be in the losing zone, so time to get my focus back and keep it.  

I definitely want to go back and answer the qotds, and hope to get back on tonight.  

I let ds sleep late, so i need to wake him now and drop him at school on my way to work.  

Have a fantastic day everyone!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

Back from my quick trip to Seattle and just going to start posting from here.  I have been reading along.  Good thoughts and  to all who need it!  

*Kaiti,* hope your planning works great for you and that you have a quieter week after your wild week last week.  Thanks again for coaching!  

*jillbur,* busy week but sounds like you are ready for a better one!    Hope that your oatmeal is yummy today!

*Laura,* I think you looked great in your picture!    You might want to check out myfitnesspal.com, too, you can track using the bar code with your smartphone.  It's kind of entertaining to scan your food! 

Speaking of people who look good in pictures . . . *LTS,* you look marvelous!  It's all downhill from here, baby!   

*Gretchen,* glad the the interview went went and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

*CC,* thanks for the pampering week!  



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??
> 
> BBL to chat.......................P



I do think that having chaos and clutter affects all the areas in your life -- it just makes everything harder to me.  We've done a good job getting rid of a lot of clutter and chaos from both the house and the office this summer.  It is nice to be able to find things and there seems to be more time to do other things, like run, plan, or just hang out.  

Sorry, I have to say that I didn't accomplish a thing this week-end as I was travelling, however, I have lots of tasks to accomplish this week at work that will help me stop feeling dragged down, cranky and stressed!   

*Kathy,* glad that you had a great week-end and I know that you can get yourself where you want to be soon because you *never give up*!  

I had a nice visit with my Mom and sister in Seattle.  It was a fast trip.  Managed to bring back a couple of pounds with me so will be working on those this week.  I suspect they are mostly water retention from travel.  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> Every meal we had was great - since I had comps there, we did two buffets at The Mirage (once for dinner and once for breakfast).  We found a great Mexican restaurant in NewYorkNewYork and had a wonderful Italian meal in Caesar's Palace.
> 
> One afternoon we didn't have lunch plans, and found ourselves at a little bakery in Paris.  We split a croissant and a Napoleon the size of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder how I gained 5.5 pounds!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I've been back on track since Friday and already feel so much better.  I had to drop my Weight Watchers' membership due to lack of funds, but I have all of the information to do it on my own.
> 
> I also signed up at a site called loseit.com.   It is a calorie counting website which also gives you caloric guidelines for weight-loss based on height, weight, age, activity level.   I'm sure my daily allottment will be close to what I get point-wise, but I like the tracking aspect of it.
> 
> - Laura




I'm not exactly sure what a Napoleon is (other than Bonapart!!), but it looks yummy!    We were only in LV for a limited time (and on limited funds), but the brunch buffett we had was MIND BLOWING.... for the quantity, type, and quality of the foods!  We were practically SICK FULL when we left, but we didn't eat again until dinner about 8pm, so we definitely got our money's worth!    Isn't LV a fun place to walk around??

Glad you found a free alternative to WW.  As much as I love the program, I know many folks who won't/can't due it due to the cost.  




bellebookworm9 said:


> I was talking to a guy in the Spring 2012 CP Facebook group, and he is pending. He told me that you don't get an e-mail if you are rejected, it just shows up in your "Dashboard" on the CP Disney website. Pending e-mails are titled "Thank you for your interest" and accepted e-mails are "WDWCP Congratulations". I said I really hope I don't get rejected and he said based on what my personality seems to be, he thinks I'll get accepted.
> 
> As much as I normally hate the "everything happens for a reason" cliche, I'm starting to believe it. Maybe my major was deactivated so I would switch to the less intense track and have a free semester to do this. Maybe I didn't get accepted to be an Orientation Advisor/Student Orientation Coordinator or a Lead Tour Guide so I wouldn't have any commitments to keep me from doing this.




Waiting patiently to hear!  If you DON'T get in for some reason, please don't get too down about it.  It might just be something like lots of other equally qualified folks applying at the same time.  I hate to be "Nelly Negative" but I think it is best to to be prepared for the worst!  DD is applying for a very elite summer study program and as much as it would be amazing for her to get in, I'm already preparing her for the disappointment of NOT getting in.  Not that I don't think she is absolutely capable or qualified (as I'm sure you are also qualified and capable and would be a GREAT addition to the WDWCP), but I don't want her beating herself up for not getting in.  Anyhow, not sure how we would afford it either!  



pjlla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  Here is today's questions.  I'll be back later (maybe MUCH later) to chat!
> 
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> 
> I am a neat organized person living with three lovable slobs. So I've had to temper my tendencies to be super neurotic about organization.  But there are times when I just can't even THINK unless the mess  in front of me gets cleaned up.  It doesn't even have to be a true mess.... just a pile of stuff that DH has just bought at Costco plus a few of the kids school books on the kitchen island can cause my brain to just SHUT DOWN!  And just like when my eating/exercise are out of control, when the mess gets out of control, I get CRANKY!!
> 
> I can honestly tell you, walking into my bedroom with DH's dirty clothes on the floor (right next to the hamper, of course....) and an unmade bed sitting there.... it makes me nutty!  I can't relax, I can't think,I can't do anything else until that it cleaned up!.
> 
> So YES, having clutter at home definitely effects my moods and attitudes!
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??
> 
> BBL to chat.......................P



Well....I didn't complete the task, but I made some good strides on DD's costume.  I also had DS try his on again, made a few adjustments, and am going to add some shoulder pads.  I'm pleased I finally got some work done on DD's costume, but of course, I'm mad at myself for procrastinating for SO LONG!  I'll be working on it every spare moment over the next few days. 



mikamah said:


> Thank you for sharing your pics.  You look awesome, and I'm sure you can feel such a difference.  I filled up because I have been where you are, I got into the 180s from the 220s and felt so great, but here I am back in the 210s.  I know it's my own fault, and only I can do it, but you have really inspired me to get off my duff and do it now, once and for all.  Thanks, LTS.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!  Only had time to skim through the posts this morning, but hope to read thoroughly tonight after some wii fit.   We had a fun weekend, got out for a walk with my sil, but definitely ate more than I should, though not as bad as I could have, which still leaves me sitting in the maintain zone when I want and need to be in the losing zone, so time to get my focus back and keep it.
> 
> I definitely want to go back and answer the qotds, and hope to get back on tonight.
> 
> I let ds sleep late, so i need to wake him now and drop him at school on my way to work.
> 
> Have a fantastic day everyone!!



Nice Mom, letting DS sleep in.  I let my DS have 10 extra minutes this morning too.  He showered before church yesterday, so I figured he could skip it this morning.  I'm trying to train him to get up with his own alarm clock.  He's been doing pretty well, but I had to go in this morning and move him along.  

How about a challenge Kathy?  We are EXACTLY a  month before the official start of the holiday season (I consider T.giving day the "start").  How about we challenge ourselves (and anyone else who cares to join us) to be fully on track for at least 80% of the days between now and then?  That would mean only 6 days (or less, of course) off plan for the next month.  I personally am going to aim for being exactly OP for 90% of the days.  That will get us into the holiday season in the right frame of mind and hopefully with a few pounds off!  You up for it????  Anyone else????

***********

Well friends.... I knew it didn't make sense to head home after dropping off DD at school.... there wasn't much time.... but too much time to head straight to my first appointment.  And my one errand (a return to Target) will only take a few minutes.  So what to do with the time?? Head to McDonald's with my breakfast from home, splurge on a $1 cup of decaf and use their FREE wi-fi to catch up on here!!  

I'm gonna check in with the scrapping board since I have about 5 more minutes to spend here!  TTYL.........................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  Here is today's questions.  I'll be back later (maybe MUCH later) to chat!
> 
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??
> 
> BBL to chat.......................P



Yes Chaos and clutter effect the mood at home, towards the kids (freakin' slobs!!), and towards DH. Then I get stressed, then I want to eat. 
Are you hinting that I need to post my clutter challenge for the week? 
Sorry, we've been so busy I haven't even thought about it yet. 

Fluff- Yes!!!! I finally emptied the entire RV. Now I just need to dump the tanks and wash the insides and it will be ready for storage for winter. I'm glad to have that checked off my list. 
Today's task is to call to have the furnace serviced so I can turn the heat on. 

gotta jet, I'm late for school. We are setting up for pumpkin contest today. TTYL!!!!


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??




I totally feel that clutter and choas effects me in every way! If I am disorganized in one aspect of my life, it seems to carry over to others. Last week was so off for me organizationally (probably not a word lol) and it really threw me off. I got it together starting Friday at work and carried it over to my home this weekend so Now I am ready for the week!

I didn't actually accomplish this task, but I am very close...I pulled out 6 garbage bags and 3 bins of clothes from my 3rd floor to go through. Some of it is my older DS's clothes that can now fit my younger DS. Most of the bags are clothes my sister gave me of my nephew's. I am organizing everything by size and I busted out my friend THE LABEL MAKER!! So clothes are in bins labeled with sizes. I didn't get completely finished because I need to go buy another bin, but man, it feels good to get all that organized. I am also looking at having a pretty big yard sale next year!

I am taking a workout break today. I ran outside 4 days this week, did the elliptical one day, and went to the gym one day (since Monday), so I may go buy new running shoes today. My shoes are not cutting it since I really am getting into running. I finally can say that my shortest run this week was 2.07
miles. I used to be happy if 2 miles was my longest run. So needless to say, my feet and legs need a better pair of shoes. I think I'll head to Boardman, OH to Second Sole. They evaluate your run and recommend shoes for your style. Can't wait! Geez-I would have never thought I'd ever be so excited to get new running shoes...

Hope everyone has a great day!

Jill


----------



## cobbler

JacksLilWench said:


> Well, since we all seem to be in a Halloween-y mood...
> 
> QOTD 10/20- Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror??



Hanuted Mansion



mackeysmom said:


> Back from Vegas and just caught up on all the posts - jeez this thread moves quickly.
> 
> I won't go into too much detail, but I ate and drank quite a bit.  Not to the point of making myself sick (something I've done in the past), but lets just say that I not only came home $2600 richer, I also came home 5.5 pounds heavier.   (To be fair, that was over the course of two weeks - my birthday week and Vegas.)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be back on track - I have no planned roadblocks or big celebrations between now and Thanksgiving, so I'm just going to focus on the next month.  One month at at time ...
> 
> - Laura



That's the spirit - One month, one day, one workout at a time. This is my goal for this week! 




pjlla said:


> So here is today QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)



Yes I believe I am happy. Well I am happier now than I have been in a long time. Do I think I will be happier when I get my goal weight - I think so. I haven't worn shorts in about 2 years, maybe 3. It would feel really good to get out there and not be so self-conscious about how I look once this blasted cellulite is gone of the back of my legs - YUCK 



jillbur said:


> I totally feel that clutter and choas effects me in every way! If I am disorganized in one aspect of my life, it seems to carry over to others. Last week was so off for me organizationally (probably not a word lol) and it really threw me off. I got it together starting Friday at work and carried it over to my home this weekend so Now I am ready for the week!
> 
> I didn't actually accomplish this task, but I am very close...I pulled out 6 garbage bags and 3 bins of clothes from my 3rd floor to go through. Some of it is my older DS's clothes that can now fit my younger DS. Most of the bags are clothes my sister gave me of my nephew's. I am organizing everything by size and I busted out my friend THE LABEL MAKER!! So clothes are in bins labeled with sizes. I didn't get completely finished because I need to go buy another bin, but man, it feels good to get all that organized. I am also looking at having a pretty big yard sale next year!
> 
> I am taking a workout break today. I ran outside 4 days this week, did the elliptical one day, and went to the gym one day (since Monday), so I may go buy new running shoes today. My shoes are not cutting it since I really am getting into running. I finally can say that my shortest run this week was 2.07
> miles. I used to be happy if 2 miles was my longest run. So needless to say, my feet and legs need a better pair of shoes. I think I'll head to Boardman, OH to Second Sole. They evaluate your run and recommend shoes for your style. Can't wait! Geez-I would have never thought I'd ever be so excited to get new running shoes...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Jill



Jill - I feel the same is you. If I have clutter it drives me bonkers (where is the looney bin smily?) Good job on the workouts and running! It is sooo funny that once you build up a distance you think that what you used to be proud of is just a drop in the bucket. I remember the first time I ran 1 mile solid and thought I had achieved the world! Now if I don' t run at least 3 or 4 when I go out I feel as if I am a slacker  


As for me - Well I tripped and stumbled last week but I did learn some good lessons out of it. First stress and lack of sleep will make me eat like crap and also I tend to use that as an excuse to not workout. I did 2 days of workouts last week, took a rest day on Wednesday and it went all downhill from there. I ate out more than I should have, didn't workout like I should have and only went out running 1 time when it should have been 3. So I am looking at this week with a new perspective and trying to learn from my stumbling last week. Sad this is mid week I weighed and I was down 1.5lbs but on weigh in day I was right back where I started. I guess I should look at it as though I didn't gain but I feel if I do that, then it will put in my head that it is ok when it kinda isn't. Make sense?

Anyway, I am off to do my workout for today. Doing 40-45 minutes of weight training then picking up my house from the clutter and getting ready for class tonight. The students are giving presentations for mid-terms so at least I can sit and enjoy someone else lecture  

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> Back from my quick trip to Seattle and just going to start posting from here.  I have been reading along.  Good thoughts and  to all who need it!
> 
> Glad you are back safe and sound.
> 
> I do think that having chaos and clutter affects all the areas in your life -- it just makes everything harder to me.  We've done a good job getting rid of a lot of clutter and chaos from both the house and the office this summer.  It is nice to be able to find things and there seems to be more time to do other things, like run, plan, or just hang out.
> 
> Sorry, I have to say that I didn't accomplish a thing this week-end as I was travelling, however, I have lots of tasks to accomplish this week at work that will help me stop feeling dragged down, cranky and stressed!
> 
> *Kathy,* glad that you had a great week-end and I know that you can get yourself where you want to be soon because you *never give up*!
> 
> I had a nice visit with my Mom and sister in Seattle.  It was a fast trip.  Managed to bring back a couple of pounds with me so will be working on those this week.  I suspect they are mostly water retention from travel.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



Glad you had a good visit.  Those water pounds will disappear quickly!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Yes Chaos and clutter effect the mood at home, towards the kids (freakin' slobs!!), and towards DH. Then I get stressed, then I want to eat.
> Are you hinting that I need to post my clutter challenge for the week?
> Sorry, we've been so busy I haven't even thought about it yet.
> 
> No, honestly, not hinting at all!  Hadn't really even thought about it.  HONEST!
> 
> Fluff- Yes!!!! I finally emptied the entire RV. Now I just need to dump the tanks and wash the insides and it will be ready for storage for winter. I'm glad to have that checked off my list.
> Today's task is to call to have the furnace serviced so I can turn the heat on.
> 
> That's a job well done!  Good for you!  My heat cranked on this morning without any prompting and without having any windows open, so I KNEW it was cold out! Should call my furnace guy too.
> 
> gotta jet, I'm late for school. We are setting up for pumpkin contest today. TTYL!!!!



Have a great day!



jillbur said:


> I totally feel that clutter and choas effects me in every way! If I am disorganized in one aspect of my life, it seems to carry over to others. Last week was so off for me organizationally (probably not a word lol) and it really threw me off. I got it together starting Friday at work and carried it over to my home this weekend so Now I am ready for the week!
> 
> I do believe that "organizationally" is a word.  Here.... I'll use it in a sentence.......
> 
> "My lovely, smart, beautiful daughter is very organizationally challenged."
> 
> If it's not, I'm making it one!!
> 
> I didn't actually accomplish this task, but I am very close...I pulled out 6 garbage bags and 3 bins of clothes from my 3rd floor to go through. Some of it is my older DS's clothes that can now fit my younger DS. Most of the bags are clothes my sister gave me of my nephew's. I am organizing everything by size and I busted out my friend THE LABEL MAKER!! So clothes are in bins labeled with sizes. I didn't get completely finished because I need to go buy another bin, but man, it feels good to get all that organized. I am also looking at having a pretty big yard sale next year!
> 
> 
> I love, love, LOVE my label maker!  I just hate that the label refills are SO expensive!  What kind do you have?  I have a P-Touch.
> 
> I am taking a workout break today. I ran outside 4 days this week, did the elliptical one day, and went to the gym one day (since Monday), so I may go buy new running shoes today. My shoes are not cutting it since I really am getting into running. I finally can say that my shortest run this week was 2.07
> miles. I used to be happy if 2 miles was my longest run. So needless to say, my feet and legs need a better pair of shoes. I think I'll head to Boardman, OH to Second Sole. They evaluate your run and recommend shoes for your style. Can't wait! Geez-I would have never thought I'd ever be so excited to get new running shoes...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Jill



Yes, you definitely SHOULD to go a "real" running store and get fitted.  I just read about that in an article in Reader's Digest. Let me know what you get!



cobbler said:


> As for me - Well I tripped and stumbled last week but I did learn some good lessons out of it. First stress and lack of sleep will make me eat like crap and also I tend to use that as an excuse to not workout. I did 2 days of workouts last week, took a rest day on Wednesday and it went all downhill from there. I ate out more than I should have, didn't workout like I should have and only went out running 1 time when it should have been 3. So I am looking at this week with a new perspective and trying to learn from my stumbling last week. Sad this is mid week I weighed and I was down 1.5lbs but on weigh in day I was right back where I started. I guess I should look at it as though I didn't gain but I feel if I do that, then it will put in my head that it is ok when it kinda isn't. Make sense?
> 
> It's always good to learn a new lesson!
> 
> Anyway, I am off to do my workout for today. Doing 40-45 minutes of weight training then picking up my house from the clutter and getting ready for class tonight. The students are giving presentations for mid-terms so at least I can sit and enjoy someone else lecture
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone!



Enjoy your workout and your class!


************

Okay friends.... I need to get off the computer and stop procrastinating about this costume project.  Plus I'm starving for some lunch!  I probably won't make it back on here today unless it is later tonight near bed time.  TTYL....................P


----------



## glss1/2fll

My house is very cluttered; it seems there are piles everywhere! Most of the time I can live with it, but lately it's been wigging me out. Since I'm not working today I am going to tackle the pile of papers right next to me on this desk!

We finished 2 tasks this weekend!  First I got all the dishes out of the boxes and into the cabinet and then we got all the apples off the tree! Saved yet another box for making applesauce and drove the rest out to a friend's house. She has horses and they love them. I think Pamela asked me what kind of apples they are a long time ago. Red. That's all we know. The tree was in the yard when we moved in; they are kinda bland, but crispy.

Also had DS1 mow the backyard; he said he felt like he was in trouble and this was his punishment.  Nope. He had to do the whole thing because his brother wasn't home. Otherwise he could have divided and conquered. When I made him do the front, too he jokingly grumbled, so I jokingly reminded him of the rear-end damage we're still paying off! 

Gotta scoot. Almost time for the oil change appt. and I'm still in my walking clothes and haven't brushed my teeth.

Have a good OP day!


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  Here is today's questions.  I'll be back later (maybe MUCH later) to chat!
> 
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??
> 
> BBL to chat.......................P



Very much so.  Unfortunately, I married a pack rat.  I am a pack rat too, but I am learning to ask myself why I need this, and have made great strides in getting rid of stuff.  DH has a garage full and his "study" is full as well, and their are little piles around that I need to keep after him to take care of.  I have told him certain areas are off limits to clutter, but sometimes it creeps in!  Our son has ADHD, suspicious that he might have it as well, so that can lead to disorganization.  I've trained my DS well, but I guess I got ahold of DH too late!

Got my new phone and got it all filled up and set up, and then set up my son's as well.  I was having trouble sleeping, so did not have much energy.  That storeroom is half done, but will tackle that in a week or so.  Looking forward to Thanksgiving - we stay home and actually have a simple dinner (only 3 of us), but I have 4 1/2 days off from work...I can really get into some stuff.  This is usually when my spring housecleaning gets done - in between college football games - depends on whether they are teams I want to watch!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Thanks everyone for your kind words about my photos.  I know I get a TON of inspiration from seeing photos of others and hope that others can be inspired by mine.  




trinaweena said:


> Lately, i've been struggling with who i really am, versus what i see in the mirror.  I believe things for awhile were going really well, I felt motivated, and i felt like this weight loss could be something i could actually accomplish, but lately it has not felt that way. Tracking calories is too time consuming, I'm too tired to go to the gym, just one cookie wont hurt, i can pack my lunch in the morning...these are all common things i find myself saying these past few weeks.  Where did that motivation go?? In the mirror I look and i see someone who is 300lbs, yet i have lost 13lbs, and stayed at 150lbs these past few weeks, despite the bad habits i have picked up.  When i sit down, all i can think about is that my stomach must be bulging over, I look at pictures of myself and i see, not a pretty young girl, but an ugly girl with a fat stomach.
> 
> I'm not sure why i cant see someone beautiful when i look in the mirror.  people tell me im skinny and i dont need to loose weight but i dont see it, i just keep looking at the tiny bit of pudge in my stomach and thinking, if only i could get rid of that, if only my arms were toned, if only if only if only...im starting to wonder whats wrong with me
> 
> i feel like im starting from square one again.  ive gone back to hating myself. instead of being proud of everything ive done, im annoyed at how much i havent dont, how much i dont do, but its not stopping me from making bad decisions when it comes to eating and not tracking calories..i feel confused all the time..what kind of excercise am i supposed to be doing, how often do i weight train, how many calories do i need in a day?  there are so many conflicting answers and i dont have guidance.  i want to push myself farther and farther. instead of being proud that i can run a mile, im annoyed that it takes 15 minutes, or that i cant run 5 miles.
> 
> im sorry to unload and vent like this but maybe if i admit it i can start to force myself to change


This is a lot of where I was also-- which is a BIG reason why I went searching for the photo I posted.  When I left the 200's I was feeling so great!  Proud of myself, thinner, sexier etc. It was exciting to see the big box of "too big" clothes get filled to overflowing.   But I was also getting burned out about constantly having to plan every bit of food I was going to eat. And for making the not so fun choices when those around me were indulging.  So I took a break with a goal just to maintain-- and as someone said a few posts ago, learning to maintain is just as important a part of this as the loss.  I relaxed around food, I didn't stress about it and enjoyed my summer.  

But. . . . . after a few months that same person that I was seeing in the mirror was looking fat again.  The clothes that I had finally fit into were still in the 1X and2 XX sizes and huge.  There is still a section of my closet that I am close to getting into but am just still too fat.  I was feeling fat, ugly and gross.  So I decided that it was just time to go back to square one and back to the healthy eating habits that I know will get me where I want to be.  I have looked at those 2 photos I posted quite a few times this weekend.  It is an amazing difference and it really helps motivate me to realize that I can do this if I put myself into it.  But the current photo also shows me that I have a long way to go.  

Don't sweat those small details about how much to eat, how to exercise, how much to do etc...  Pick ONE thing as your goal this week-- exercise for 30 mins 3x or drink 4-6 glasses of water, or journal everything you eat, or eat at an X calorie level.  Do that ONE thing for one week.  Then decide if you are ready to add another goal or still need to work on that one.  You can't change everything about your life overnight.  Some say this isn't a sprint, it is a marathon but I don't even believe that.  In a marathon there is still a definite ending where you stop and go back to your everyday life just like before.  This is a lifelong commitment and a lifelong change.  There is no finish line, and you don't have to come off the starting line doing everything all at once.   Pick a small goal and focus on just doing that.  

My other big advice is to do some research and some experimenting. There are tons of great websites and forums that can help you find the answers to the questions you have.   Most of us have done many different diet plans in our lives.  Some effective, some only effective for a short time, some very successful.  What works for me won't work for others and vice versa, but it took me 20 years to find what DOES work for me.  If you like what you are doing but yet it isn't quite working for you then look at other similar plans that might have the missing element you need.  One of my WW leaders used to say "If you keep doing what you always did, you will keep on getting what you always got" and that applies long and short term.  

  You CAN do this!



mackeysmom said:


> Every meal we had was great - since I had comps there, we did two buffets at The Mirage (once for dinner and once for breakfast).  We found a great Mexican restaurant in NewYorkNewYork and had a wonderful Italian meal in Caesar's Palace.
> 
> One afternoon we didn't have lunch plans, and found ourselves at a little bakery in Paris.  We split a croissant and a Napoleon the size of my head...
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder how I gained 5.5 pounds!
> 
> - Laura


I would have gained at least that much too!  That looks yummy!



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??
> 
> BBL to chat.......................P


I HATE clutter, yet I am surrounded by it.   It makes me stressed out and cranky.  I am slowly working on cleaning things out and up and getting rid of things but just like weight loss it has taken me 40 years to acquire this stuff and it is going to take a long time to clean it up and organize it.

This weekend all I managed to accomplish is getting some laundry done, but that is good or I would be going commando right now!  But this last week I cleaned out my closet.  of the junk all over the floor.  But it is now contributing to the stressful clutter because the stuff to keep is in my bedroom all over the floor while I wait for DH to get some shelves put up in the closet to store it.  But I am happy that I finally pulled the stuff out and went through it.

OH WAIT!  I did accomplish more-- yesterday I did go through and organize all my clothes in my closet.  Which was pretty easy since all the stuff was off the floor so I wasn't tripping over it!




pjlla said:


> How about a challenge Kathy?  We are EXACTLY a  month before the official start of the holiday season (I consider T.giving day the "start").  How about we challenge ourselves (and anyone else who cares to join us) to be fully on track for at least 80% of the days between now and then?  That would mean only 6 days (or less, of course) off plan for the next month.  I personally am going to aim for being exactly OP for 90% of the days.  That will get us into the holiday season in the right frame of mind and hopefully with a few pounds off!  You up for it????  Anyone else????
> 
> *ME, ME, ME!!!!*
> 
> ***********
> 
> Well friends.... I knew it didn't make sense to head home after dropping off DD at school.... there wasn't much time.... but too much time to head straight to my first appointment.  And my one errand (a return to Target) will only take a few minutes.  So what to do with the time?? Head to McDonald's with my breakfast from home, splurge on a $1 cup of decaf and use their FREE wi-fi to catch up on here!!
> 
> I'm gonna check in with the scrapping board since I have about 5 more minutes to spend here!  TTYL.........................P



I hate it when I have too much time to just go to my next obligation but not enough to go home or really go do anything productive.  The worst right now is that we drop DD15 off for Youth Group dinner at 6:30 and have to pick DD11 up after the dinner at 7:00.  It is about 5 mins away so I hate to just sit in the parking lot but there isn't time to go home or to even run to the grocery store.  I will probably just start bringing a magazine or my Ipod and wait.  Hmmmmm, I guess I could park and walk laps around the parking lot until it gets too cold


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  I never made it on this morning.

Trina and LTS I feel the same way you guys do.  I see at times not to be very happy and yet at other times I do.  I don't know what is going on.  I am thinkiing about talking to my dr about it at my physical next month.  I do know I will be on edge for the next month since I will be thinking about Thanksgiving and then Christmas and how they will go.  I think this has to do a lot with it.  I was feeling okay until I saw a Christmas movie on the tv the other day and started to feel blue.  I really can't back into exercising consistently and this is a challenge I am trying to work on.  Ispent a while yesterday looking at my yoga videos and hoping to get in to some yoga time each day.  I am hoping that will help. 


Clutter is part of my life that I am trying to cut back on.  I have done some decluttering at school and a little here at the house but there is still more to be done. 

I did not finish a full task this weekend but I did get some time quilting my son's quilt.

Off to get some things done around the house. 

Have a healthy afternoon.


----------



## lovetoscrap

I just walked around my neighborhood for about 45 mins!!!!

For those that don't know me that may not sound like a big whooping deal but it wasn't that long ago that I could barely walk to the mailbox because of the problems with my feet.  

My feet are hurting but I was able to keep up a casual walking pace with my family which is also a huge improvement.  Usually I am only able to go at a turtle pace.  I am so excited  Since the weather is nice here I am going to try to do this with my family a few times a week until it gets too cold.  It will be good for all of us.

Sorry if I sound like I am bragging but I am just so excited I had to share!


----------



## mackeysmom

lovetoscrap said:


> I just walked around my neighborhood for about 45 mins!!!!
> 
> For those that don't know me that may not sound like a big whooping deal but it wasn't that long ago that I could barely walk to the mailbox because of the problems with my feet.
> 
> My feet are hurting but I was able to keep up a casual walking pace with my family which is also a huge improvement.  Usually I am only able to go at a turtle pace.  I am so excited  Since the weather is nice here I am going to try to do this with my family a few times a week until it gets too cold.  It will be good for all of us.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like I am bragging but I am just so excited I had to share!



That is great - you *should* brag. 

When I first started walking regularly, I ran into a woman at the high school track who told me her story.  She had lost a ton of weight (without exercise) and when she decided to add activity into the mix, she was easily winded and in a lot of pain from her knee after walking just a few feet.  She started out walking just to the end of her driveway.  After a few days, she walked to the driveway next door.  A few days after that, she walked to the second driveway.  And so on and so on.  Now about a year later, she is walking a mile each day on the track.

- Laura


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??
> 
> BBL to chat.......................P



Without a DOUBT, clutter affects my mood.  Like a couple other people have said, I live with a pack rat- mine just happens to be my DM.  It's like she refuses to throw stuff away, "in case we need it later."  For what?!  You're driving me crazy, just put it in the big black bag to throw away!!  I'm definitely becoming more like my DDaddy: the more I see, the more I want to minimize.

As for a weekend accomplishment, I got a lot of laundry done.  I haven't put it away yet, but actually getting it washed and dried is the hard part!



lisah0711 said:


> *Kaiti,* hope your planning works great for you and that you have a quieter week after your wild week last week.  Thanks again for coaching!



Thanks Lisa!  I did get some planning done today- I went and got stuff to make a REALLY yummy salad to pack for lunches this week, and I got a box of instant Irish Oatmeal to make for breakfast.  I get the feeling my week will still be crazy, but this way I'm prepared, haha!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------60!
not reporting in for 1 week-----7
not reporting in for 2 weeks----6
not reporting in for 3 weeks----7
Excused--------------------------5
weigh ins-------------------------35
gains-----------------------------7
maintains------------------------8
losses----------------------------19
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 6!
This weeks group loss = 24.0 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.33 %  
Total group weight loss so far 263.6 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
42%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 6? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 6 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.79% - aamomma 
#9- 0.83% - goldcupmom 
#8- 0.88% - AUdisneyDad DW 
#7- 0.96% - MickeyMagic 
#6 - 1.26% - bellebookworm9 
#5- 1.35% - JacksLilWench 
#4- 1.71% - lisah0711 
#3- 1.85% - fitgirl36 
#2- 1.88% - dvccruiser76
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 6 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 2.09% - lovetoscrap*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations lovetoscrap !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 6 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 40% complete.


aamomma  80.00
akhaloha  34.00
amoggio816  19.13
bellebookworm9  48.08
buzz5985  44.00
cclovesdis  35.00
ClassicPooh2  30.00
cobbler  0.00
Desiree  24.00
dis-happy  9.09
DopeyDame  7.69
dvccruiser76  7.69
EDuke98080  37.14
goldcupmom  20.48
JacksLilWench  0.00
jillbur  29.41
jimmduck  10.23
keenercam  21.00
kollerbear  27.00
LoraJ  16.67
lovehoney  23.75
lovetoscrap  40.00
MickeyMagic  46.30
mommyof2Pirates  0.00
mvlimmex  25.33
pjstevens  20.83
rafikifan2911  40.00
Redcat52  13.33
Seashell724  11.39
SettinSail  16.13
thunderbird1  36.00
tigger813  24.70
tinkerbellfriend  10.00
trinaweena  13.77
wickeys friend  30.00
Worfiedoodles  27.00
yulilin3  13.57


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

Great job this week everyone. Several of you went away on vacations and posted a maintain and in one case a loss, so kudos there as well. That's hard to do 



mackeysmom said:


> Every meal we had was great - since I had comps there, we did two buffets at The Mirage (once for dinner and once for breakfast).  We found a great Mexican restaurant in NewYorkNewYork and had a wonderful Italian meal in Caesar's Palace.
> 
> One afternoon we didn't have lunch plans, and found ourselves at a little bakery in Paris.  We split a croissant and a Napoleon the size of my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder how I gained 5.5 pounds!
> 
> - Laura



I love the food there, I am living vicariously through your photo. That's a great pic  

I keep thinking about the cheese danish that we had at the Venetian and the stone crabs from Joe's in Caesar's Palace 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I was talking to a guy in the Spring 2012 CP Facebook group, and he is pending. He told me that you don't get an e-mail if you are rejected, it just shows up in your "Dashboard" on the CP Disney website. Pending e-mails are titled "Thank you for your interest" and accepted e-mails are "WDWCP Congratulations". I said I really hope I don't get rejected and he said based on what my personality seems to be, he thinks I'll get accepted.
> 
> As much as I normally hate the "everything happens for a reason" cliche, I'm starting to believe it. Maybe my major was deactivated so I would switch to the less intense track and have a free semester to do this. Maybe I didn't get accepted to be an Orientation Advisor/Student Orientation Coordinator or a Lead Tour Guide so I wouldn't have any commitments to keep me from doing this.



Oh the waiting is killing me, will they just tell us already 



lisah0711 said:


> I had a nice visit with my Mom and sister in Seattle.  It was a fast trip.  Managed to bring back a couple of pounds with me so will be working on those this week.  I suspect they are mostly water retention from travel.



Glad to hear that you had a nice trip. I'd like to get back to Seattle some day. 



lovetoscrap said:


> I just walked around my neighborhood for about 45 mins!!!!
> 
> For those that don't know me that may not sound like a big whooping deal but it wasn't that long ago that I could barely walk to the mailbox because of the problems with my feet.
> 
> My feet are hurting but I was able to keep up a casual walking pace with my family which is also a huge improvement.  Usually I am only able to go at a turtle pace.  I am so excited  Since the weather is nice here I am going to try to do this with my family a few times a week until it gets too cold.  It will be good for all of us.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like I am bragging but I am just so excited I had to share!



Nice job rocking the challenge this week


----------



## bellebookworm9

*LTS*, great job on the walking!



pjlla said:


> Waiting patiently to hear!  If you DON'T get in for some reason, please don't get too down about it.  It might just be something like lots of other equally qualified folks applying at the same time.  I hate to be "Nelly Negative" but I think it is best to to be prepared for the worst!  DD is applying for a very elite summer study program and as much as it would be amazing for her to get in, I'm already preparing her for the disappointment of NOT getting in.  Not that I don't think she is absolutely capable or qualified (as I'm sure you are also qualified and capable and would be a GREAT addition to the WDWCP), but I don't want her beating herself up for not getting in.  Anyhow, not sure how we would afford it either!





dvccruiser76 said:


> Oh the waiting is killing me, will they just tell us already



I have a plan if the worst should happen, but for now I'm choosing to believe that it won't. I checked my "dashboard" several times today and there was no notice of rejection, so I'm taking that as a positive sign that they are not going to reject me based on my interview alone. I will not check it for another two weeks. If my acceptance/pending e-mail shows up within that frame, great! If not, then I'll go check to see if they really don't want me or they just haven't decided yet. 

I have a two meetings tomorrow: one with the Dean of the College to discuss the better outcome, and one with my advisor to discuss both outcomes. I have classes picked out if I get stuck here.

Amazingly enough, cost is not too much of an issue with this. Mom said she can help me out with the deposit because she knows how much I want this. I have enough credit with Southwest that my flight would pretty much be covered. If I can get my night at Old Key West switched to whatever the night before my "Arrival" date is, no extra cost there; otherwise, I'll pay $71 for a night at All Star Music. Then I will just need money for taxi rides and food-my expenses during the program shouldn't be more than I spend right now, since it's really only groceries. 

********
Going along with the "make small goals" idea, here are my goals for tomorrow:
1)Drink at least 2 glasses of water.
2)Eat at least one fruit and one vegetable.
3)Go to Zumba.

The earliest appointment Mom could get me with my psychiatrist is November 18th.  So I booked a train ticket home on the evening of the 17th. One of my housemates is being awesome and taking me to the train station-I've never taken a train, so this will be a new experience!


----------



## mikamah

lovetoscrap said:


> I just walked around my neighborhood for about 45 mins!


Congrats, LTS.  That is awesome.  And you're the biggest loser this week!!  Whoo hoo!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 6?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.79% - aamomma
> #9- 0.83% - goldcupmom
> #8- 0.88% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #7- 0.96% - MickeyMagic
> #6 - 1.26% - bellebookworm9
> #5- 1.35% - JacksLilWench
> #4- 1.71% - lisah0711
> #3- 1.85% - fitgirl36
> #2- 1.88% - dvccruiser76
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.09% - lovetoscrap*
> 
> !


  Congrats to all our top losers!!  Such a great motivator to see you all up there!!
Thank you Sue for all your hard work as weightkeeper. 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??


Clutter definitely affects my mood, but I always have some clutter around, but it will grow to the breaking point and then I'll just get motivated and clean it all up.  Mostly the pile on the kitchen table.  It's not too bad, but today is my day to go through it all and pay the bills.  
I did not accomplish a task per se, but I did relax and have a very enjoyable weekend, no stress, so that was really good.   
This morning, I do feel accomplished, the man is here servicing my heat, and I was due to go to town hall to get someone to come over here and see the road beside my house that was redone last month but it's graded to drain toward my house, and I've called several times, and haven't heard back, but they just showed up and are going to take care of it, so i'm very happy about that.  



pjlla said:


> How about a challenge Kathy?  We are EXACTLY a  month before the official start of the holiday season (I consider T.giving day the "start").  How about we challenge ourselves (and anyone else who cares to join us) to be fully on track for at least 80% of the days between now and then?  That would mean only 6 days (or less, of course) off plan for the next month.  I personally am going to aim for being exactly OP for 90% of the days.  That will get us into the holiday season in the right frame of mind and hopefully with a few pounds off!  You up for it????  Anyone else????
> P


Thanks for the challenge, Pamela, I am definitely up for it.  I did read through the posts at work last night, and this morning, started off with my yogurt and fruit, and got some paper out to start tracking again.  On track for me will be following ww points and tracking every bite.  
Anyone else care to join us for our pre holiday challenge?



dvccruiser76 said:


> I was right there with you up until last week. Falling off that wagon like mad, but last week I put my own foot down and got right back on the wagon  So, it's definitely not too late.
> 
> You'll love this, so we would leave my parents house, go through the square, stop at the corner gorcery for drinks and candy, then hit Dunkin Donuts on 114 for my parents to get coffee, then to Dairy Queen on 114 for ice cream, then into the drive it. It was a family outing  And somehow we occassonally made it to the concession stand during intermission  And we wonder when I started liking food?
> 
> On a positive note, we had a sweets drawer at home and I never went near it b/c it was there. The kids in the neighborhood of course flocked to it every time they were over
> 
> Do you or Kathy remember York's Steak House? I don't know what it was, but my sister and I used to LOVE their house dressing  Any ideas what it was girls?


funny how the drivein is all about the food.  We went to the Bridgton drive in in Maine on vacation, and got the biggest bucket of popcorn we had ever seen there.  It was so much fun though, the kids loved it, and it brought all of us adults back in time.  
We had a candy drawer when I worked in ICU, and it was always full.  dangerous. 
I do remember York steak house, but we never really ate there.  I was working up the street at Wendy's then.  
Nice work getting back in the wagon.  I'm back in it too, and planning to stay in til thanksgiving with Pamela!!  





buzz5985 said:


> I don't know of any bagel place in Wakefield.  But I haven't frequented Dunkin Donuts or anyplace like it in years.  Not due to the calories - but because of the cost.  That's what DH and I say our DVC membership is - our savings from not stopping at Dunkin' Donuts.


I rarely go to dd or starbucks anymore because of the crazy price.  My niece was just talking about how she gets a coffee every day at Starbucks for 5 dollars, and she's applying to colleges right now, but money's an issue for her parents, so they want her to go local and commute but she wants to go away.  We said if you stopped the coffee for a year, that's 1800 dollars she could save.  That's a lot of money.  



pjlla said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> 
> As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more.  But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives.  Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life???  Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.
> 
> And today's FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a lucky number/color/letter??


I don't think I have a block, more excuses.  It's definitely the emotional eating that gets to me, and I do try to think about what I'm going to eat before I eat it.  I just went down cellar and found some yarn and needles, and started knitting a scarf for something to do when I'm watching tv so I don't eat.  Definitely thinking before I eat is what I need to do. 
I don't really have a lucky number or color, but I do like bright pink, and feel that it's a happy color for me.  Ds picked 74 for his football number, which was his oldest cousins football number in high school, and he's always noticing when he sees the number anywhere.  He's big into numbers, and is very excited for 11/11/11.  I took the day off since there's no school, so he is going to plan something for us to do on 11/11/11 at 11:11am.  



pjlla said:


> Do you believe you are truly happy?  No matter what your answer, do you believe that losing weight/getting healthier will make you happier?  Why/why not? (If you aren't happy you don't have to go into details if you don't want to share.)
> 
> 
> Fluff QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a Facebook?  If so, how many friends do you have?  Are they real friends, or just FB friends?


I am a happy person, and for the most part am truly happy.  I asked ds to rate his happiness on a 1-10 scale, and he picked 8 and that was what I had picked for myself, too.  I'd say that's pretty good.  We have a pretty good life, and are very fortunate.  I don't know that losing the weight would make me happier, but definitely more confident and less self conscious.  

Good morning everyone!!  

I hope to stay caught up here and in the BL wagon with all of you.  The holidays are right around the corner, and there are lots of challenges, and if I don't get focused now, I know I'll see a few pounds here and there creeping back on, and then I'll go up into another decade.  I'm going to turn it around and get down into another decade instead.  As soon as the heat man leaves I'm heading out for a walk, with a little running.  I haven't been running much, so I'll go slow, but I want to get back into it.  I'm doing a 5k Thanksgiving morning, so I'd like to get in a little better shape by then.  

I got cancelled from work today my 4 hour shift because I'm working extra on thursday, so I won't lose any pay, but I have a bonus day off.  I don't have many days alone without ds, so I'm going to enjoy it, maybe watch a movie later.  

Hugs to all in need.  Have a great day!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

A big BL congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, *LTS!*   And a big BL congratulations to all of us for sticking it out!  



pjlla said:


> Waiting patiently to hear!  If you DON'T get in for some reason, please don't get too down about it.  It might just be something like lots of other equally qualified folks applying at the same time.  I hate to be "Nelly Negative" but I think it is best to to be prepared for the worst!  DD is applying for a very elite summer study program and as much as it would be amazing for her to get in, I'm already preparing her for the disappointment of NOT getting in.  Not that I don't think she is absolutely capable or qualified (as I'm sure you are also qualified and capable and would be a GREAT addition to the WDWCP), but I don't want her beating herself up for not getting in.  Anyhow, not sure how we would afford it either!



Do they have any type of scholarships or financial assistance with the program?  It might be work looking into ahead of time.  



pjlla said:


> How about a challenge Kathy?  We are EXACTLY a  month before the official start of the holiday season (I consider T.giving day the "start").  How about we challenge ourselves (and anyone else who cares to join us) to be fully on track for at least 80% of the days between now and then?  That would mean only 6 days (or less, of course) off plan for the next month.  I personally am going to aim for being exactly OP for 90% of the days.  That will get us into the holiday season in the right frame of mind and hopefully with a few pounds off!  You up for it????  Anyone else????



I'm in!  Thanks, *Pamela!* 

*Buffy,* no worries on the clean up the clutter!  

*Jill,* what kind of new shoes did you get?  

Go, *cobbler,* go! 



glss1/2fll said:


> My house is very cluttered; it seems there are piles everywhere! Most of the time I can live with it, but lately it's been wigging me out. Since I'm not working today I am going to tackle the pile of papers right next to me on this desk!



Good luck with the pile o' papers, *Linda*!  



ougrad86 said:


> Looking forward to Thanksgiving - we stay home and actually have a simple dinner (only 3 of us), but I have 4 1/2 days off from work...I can really get into some stuff.  This is usually when my spring housecleaning gets done - in between college football games - depends on whether they are teams I want to watch!



Sounds like you go a lot done!  I'm looking forward to the long Thanksgiving week-end, too.  We get five days off!    It is just the three of us as well so there isn't as much cooking and cleaning to do! 



lovetoscrap said:


> But. . . . . after a few months that same person that I was seeing in the mirror was looking fat again.  The clothes that I had finally fit into were still in the 1X and2 XX sizes and huge.  There is still a section of my closet that I am close to getting into but am just still too fat.  I was feeling fat, ugly and gross.  So I decided that it was just time to go back to square one and back to the healthy eating habits that I know will get me where I want to be.  I have looked at those 2 photos I posted quite a few times this weekend.  It is an amazing difference and it really helps motivate me to realize that I can do this if I put myself into it.  But the current photo also shows me that I have a long way to go.



It may be a ways to go but you are on the downhill slide!    And congrats on being the BL this week!   Oh, and a big  for your long walk yesterday!  

*Laura,* that was a great story about that woman at the track! 



JacksLilWench said:


> I did get some planning done today- I went and got stuff to make a REALLY yummy salad to pack for lunches this week, and I got a box of instant Irish Oatmeal to make for breakfast.  I get the feeling my week will still be crazy, but this way I'm prepared, haha!



Even if you have a crazy week again, it won't seem so bad thanks to your planning! 

*Gretchen,* keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

*Kathy,* enjoy your extra day off!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## DopeyDame

I'm back.  Again.  For real this time.  For really, really, real.  Really.  The last several weeks have been crazy-busy, but that's a lame excuse, because everyone is busy.  
But now I'm recommitted to this.  I'm basically at my starting weight, but at least I didn't gain anything while not being on program at all.  
Both yesterday and today I started my day with a run - that felt great! 
Hopefully you'll all be seeing a lot more of me, now.

As for the QOTD - I HATE clutter, and yet I feel like my life is just surrounded by clutter.  My DH and I actually had a big fight over clutter this weekend (and we rarely fight, especially not over little things like that)  I feel like I just need to throw away 75% of what is in my house.


----------



## tigger813

Congrats to all the LOSERS especially LTS!!!!

Hanging at work...client should be here in 30 minutes. Gotta pick up Ash and then take her to dancing at 4:45...hoping to work on cleaning my dining room tonight and maybe the kitchen too if I get a chance. We also need to take out the rest of the acs as we may get a some snow on Thursday!  

Kind of cold here today so it could snow! 

Gotta get Izzie a b'day cake and then pick her up something for her actual b'day on Thursday. Ash was getting her a book at her book fair today. We are taking her to American Place on Saturday to pick out a doll. She is planning on getting Marie Grace, the new one from New Orleans.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Late morning to you all friends!  Sorry I didn't get this posted first thing.... wasn't feeling well when I first got up and then had to hustle out to drop the kids and head to Bible study.  But here goes.......

Today's QOTD:

October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??  


And a FLUFF QOTD:

What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.

I'll be back later to answer and chat, but gotta head out again to take DS for the second orthodontic opinion....................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> 
> As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more.  But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives.  Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life???  Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.
> 
> I stop thinking. I live in the moment, rather thinking about my long-term goals. I am good at planning and executing in every other area of my life, but for some reason my brain seems to "shut off", and I eat autonomically, like breathing or my heartbeat. I realize I'm not actually doing it unconsciously, but it almost seems that way.
> 
> And today's FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a lucky number/color/letter??



I guess 3 is my lucky number. My favorite color is purple, I never thought about a lucky letter 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Do you believe that clutter and chaos at home effects your moods and attitudes and possibly your mental well being and attitude when it comes to healthier eating and exercise??
> 
> I have worked hard to conquer most of the clutter in my home, but of course it comes back. It is easier to focus on anything and everything when you are not surrounded by stuff. When the clutter is away, I feel I have the freedom to focus more on myself, and healthy eating and exercise generally follow. Great question!
> 
> And the FLUFF question of the day:
> Did you accomplish a TASK this weekend?  Maybe something that had been hanging over your shoulder?  If so, what was it?  Does it feel GREAT to have finished it??



I got caught up on my FlyLady Holiday Control Journal missions. Every day there is a new task to get you ready for the holidays. Last week was the first week, so I was able to make sure I'm where I should be and I'm ready to get ready! 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> I have not had a baseline. The latest research recommends you get this at 50 if you don't have other indicators -- and I'm just lazy and intimidated. Self-exams are also no longer recommended (according to what I read), so that's another thing I skip.
> 
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.



I read voraciously. I always have at least one book going, sometimes two or more. And I read a little bit of everything -- plenty of it is mind candy  Awesome question, I can't wait to get some ideas for splurges! 

Maria


----------



## cclovesdis

I didn't diseappear on purpose. I'm so sorry. I had someplace to be this morning and was "a little" stressed out about it and clearly my mind was on that. So, moving on...

Mini-Challenge for Pamper Day, Wednesday, 10/26: Exercise for 30 minutes.


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone. 

Dinner is in the oven and on top of the stove so I have 5 minutes to DIS.

Some one asked about a lucky number.  For dh and I we prefer prime numbers.  My birthday is 5/29, his is 10/31, our official start as a couple date is 4/23 (long story will tell it another time), we got engaged on 11/13 and got married 8/5

QOTD  I had my mammogram at 40 and have had one pretty much every year since I turned 45.  I go every year.  Someone in my department had breast cancer two or three years ago so I am pretty reliable about getting it done 

I guess my biggest splurge is my fabric and craft supplies.  Life is too short to buy bad fabric.  It should feel as nice as it looks. 

Congrats to LTS 

Have a healthy evening.


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> [
> I got caught up on my FlyLady Holiday Control Journal missions. Every day there is a new task to get you ready for the holidays. Last week was the first week, so I was able to make sure I'm where I should be and I'm ready to get ready!
> 
> I looked into FlyLady years ago, but I kind got put off right from the start with the "get completely dressed, including shoes" routine!  I never wear shoes in the house unless it is cold out or something like that.  And the thought of wasting time "polishing" my sink made me crazy!  But I think that most of her stuff is pretty solid and down to earth.  But I"m afraid I'd end up with overwhelming GUILT if I didn't follow through with every step!
> 
> I read voraciously. I always have at least one book going, sometimes two or more. And I read a little bit of everything -- plenty of it is mind candy  Awesome question, I can't wait to get some ideas for splurges!
> 
> Maria



I love to read too, but I am notoriously cheap about my reading material.... the primary reason why I am not yet in the market for a Nook or Kindle.  I use the library, buy books at yard sales, library sales, the GoodWill and I borrow books.    Right now I am finishing the 5th Harry Potter book and have something with a bit more brain substance also going (The Happiness Project).  I keep switching back and forth.  Right now HP is by the bed and the other book is in the car.  This is in addition to any Bible reading I try to fit in and any reading I do for Bible study.

BTW, saw your message to me on the Princess thread.....  Don't worry, there are still plenty of good questions out there!



donac said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Dinner is in the oven and on top of the stove so I have 5 minutes to DIS.
> 
> Some one asked about a lucky number.  For dh and I we prefer prime numbers.  My birthday is 5/29, his is 10/31, our official start as a couple date is 4/23 (long story will tell it another time), we got engaged on 11/13 and got married 8/5
> 
> 
> Okay..... as I have mentioned before, I am a mathematical zombie.... no brain for numbers at all and at the moment I couldn't even tell you what a prime number was/is.  I had to ask DS to explain.  I know I've heard the definition before, but couldn't remember it.  People with brains for math really astound me.... and of course, both of my kids are math brainiacs, as is DH.
> 
> QOTD  I had my mammogram at 40 and have had one pretty much every year since I turned 45.  I go every year.  Someone in my department had breast cancer two or three years ago so I am pretty reliable about getting it done
> 
> Good girl!!
> 
> I guess my biggest splurge is my fabric and craft supplies.  Life is too short to buy bad fabric.  It should feel as nice as it looks.
> 
> Congrats to LTS
> 
> Have a healthy evening.



Be back in a minute............P


----------



## cclovesdis

I have a few minutes...for the first time in a while. I don't know where my time goes. On Friday night, I feel asleep around 10:30 PM, maybe a little later, and didn't wake up until 3 PM on Saturday.  Then, I was asleep by 9 PM on Saturday. My mom woke me up- I was semi-awake- at 6:15 AM on Sunday morning and told me that I needed to go with her and my father to my grandparents. No big deal. I just needed to shower and we could leave. My cousin came over, which was nice. We visited briefly with my father's mother too, but we had a few things to do at my mother's parents' so we spent most of our time there. It's nice that they live within walking distance of each other. That was my weekend. 

Yesterday was fairly busy. I went grocery shopping and that took longer than usual. I also went to CVS and to a place to buy fresh apples. Unfortunately, the apples there were really expensive and didn't really meet my needs. I ended up having to go to 2 grocery stores to buy everything I needed though. 

Enough venting...

Today was a good day. I have my stress-busting class tomorrow night, which should be good. I should do the rest of my homework for it tonight. I think I'll do that now.

Thanks for letting me ramble.

Congrats LTS!


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> I had my first mammogram at age 41.... I was having some alarming symptoms that fortunately turned out to be benign.  But I've had one about every 18 months since then.  My Mom had BC about 7-8 years ago (lumpectomy and radiation and doing well), so I am considered more "high risk".  And sadly, especially for my DD, there is also BC on my husband's side of the family.  His sister had a primary tumor about 11 years ago.... she was doing well up until recently (after double mastectomy, chemo, and radiation), but had a tumor found in her humerus earlier this summer.  She is okay for now, but it is so scary.
> 
> Interesting what Maria said about self-exams being passe.  My PCP still asks if I check myself regularly.  I don't, but I lie about it sometimes!
> 
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.



The only thing that I regularly splurge on is probably scrapbooking supplies and a subscription to a geneology website.  I occasionally might splurge on an article of clothing that is full price, but since I am at my goal weight (or within spitting distance, anyhow), I figure I can justify it. 

*******

Evening all!  I am frustrated with DD's costume construction right now, but I am also kicking myself for the extreme procrastination and I KNOW if I hadn't waited this long, it wouldn't seem like such a big deal!

I definitely felt much better as the day went on today.  I also splurged on a small serving of pumpkin raisin bread pudding at Bible study this morning.... and it was worth the calories!!  

Well.... I'm honestly sitting here as an excuse to NOT go work on that blasted costume.  But I'll hate myself this weekend if I end up spending all-nighters trying to get it done, so I'm moving that way now.

See you all in the morning.....................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.



QOTD. I had a baseline earlier this year. I'm sure some of you remember. I had pain back towards my armpit and even though the DR didn't feel anything he decided to do a mammo and an ultrasound. Nothing there, he said I was good for another 2 years or so. 
Self exams - I'm not real consistent. DH can handle that. 
Save a life, grab your wife!!! LOL

Fluff - Scrapbooking. I spend loads of money on that and try to get in the girl cave at least once a week.


----------



## dvccruiser76

bellebookworm9 said:


> *LTS*, great job on the walking!
> 
> I have a plan if the worst should happen, but for now I'm choosing to believe that it won't. I checked my "dashboard" several times today and there was no notice of rejection, so I'm taking that as a positive sign that they are not going to reject me based on my interview alone. I will not check it for another two weeks. If my acceptance/pending e-mail shows up within that frame, great! If not, then I'll go check to see if they really don't want me or they just haven't decided yet.
> 
> I have a two meetings tomorrow: one with the Dean of the College to discuss the better outcome, and one with my advisor to discuss both outcomes. I have classes picked out if I get stuck here.
> 
> Amazingly enough, cost is not too much of an issue with this. Mom said she can help me out with the deposit because she knows how much I want this. I have enough credit with Southwest that my flight would pretty much be covered. If I can get my night at Old Key West switched to whatever the night before my "Arrival" date is, no extra cost there; otherwise, I'll pay $71 for a night at All Star Music. Then I will just need money for taxi rides and food-my expenses during the program shouldn't be more than I spend right now, since it's really only groceries.
> 
> ********
> Going along with the "make small goals" idea, here are my goals for tomorrow:
> 1)Drink at least 2 glasses of water.
> 2)Eat at least one fruit and one vegetable.
> 3)Go to Zumba.
> 
> The earliest appointment Mom could get me with my psychiatrist is November 18th.  So I booked a train ticket home on the evening of the 17th. One of my housemates is being awesome and taking me to the train station-I've never taken a train, so this will be a new experience!



Great positive outlook  I will be crossing my fingers for you. 

Good for you for not checking, I don't know that I could help myself there 



mikamah said:


> This morning, I do feel accomplished, the man is here servicing my heat, and I was due to go to town hall to get someone to come over here and see the road beside my house that was redone last month but it's graded to drain toward my house, and I've called several times, and haven't heard back, but they just showed up and are going to take care of it, so i'm very happy about that.
> 
> I do remember York steak house, but we never really ate there.  I was working up the street at Wendy's then.
> 
> I got cancelled from work today my 4 hour shift because I'm working extra on thursday, so I won't lose any pay, but I have a bonus day off.  I don't have many days alone without ds, so I'm going to enjoy it, maybe watch a movie later.



Hi Kathy 

Glad to hear that they're fixing your road. Hopefully it can be done fairly easy. 

I need to google that York's place for the dressing. I wonder if DSis would remember it if she tried it 

How was your day off? 

We walked to the Y after work and might join, but we're torn. Do you belong or have any insight? DH also wants to check out the one near McDonald's. Boston North Fitness? 

Were you in ICU at Beverly? My bosses wife works in that unit I believe, but she's per diem. 



pjlla said:


> Evening all!  I am frustrated with DD's costume construction right now, but I am also kicking myself for the extreme procrastination and I KNOW if I hadn't waited this long, it wouldn't seem like such a big deal!



How's the costume going?

Yum on the pumpkin bread pudding. I love it this time of year. My BIL texted me a pic of pumpkin flavored pop tarts that he found at Stop & Shop. He also found Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin Spice Swirl bread there, and my brother found Eggo Pumpkin Spice waffles at Target. Tis the season for that stuff


----------



## liesel

QOTD: I am 36 and unfortunately I have had 3 mammograms and 1 biopsy.  Everything is checking out OK and they have given me the all clear to not have another one until 40.  I have a strong family history and am prone to cysts that have to be monitored.

Fluff QOTD: I love to read too!

Hi to all, I was on vacation in California for Disneyland and a family wedding but I'm back and hope to catch up soon!


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Yes, you definitely SHOULD to go a "real" running store and get fitted.  I just read about that in an article in Reader's Digest. Let me know what you get!






lisah0711 said:


> *Jill,* what kind of new shoes did you get?



Well, I was very impressed by the knowledge of the people who own/work at the store. After watching me walk at a normal pace, he determined that I needed tons of arch support (which I pretty much already knew). Then he brought out 3 pairs to try on and watched me walk/pretend to jog in them. I narrowed it down to a pair of Saucony Progrid Guide 4. I have to say, it felt like walking on marshmallows (tons of support but soft and cushy too). I can't wait to take them for a run! I am pretty much used to going to chain stores to get shoes, but now that I am running a lot more, I am so glad I went and got some help.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Self exams - I'm not real consistent. DH can handle that.
> Save a life, grab your wife!!! LOL



Love it! But not ever telling DH that! He will claim it's exam time all the time 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.
> 
> P



I am 34 and haven't gotten a mammogram yet. I will just wait until my OBGYN suggests it. I love my OBGYN and she is really on top of things! Honestly, I do self exams once in awhile. 

My personal splurge is hmmm...I guess my gym membership. Sad, huh? It's really the only think that I buy that is just for me. Oh, and my vinylmation which I tell DH I am buying for the kids. I think he knows they are more for me.  I don't buy them regularly, though. Maybe I should start 

I had a pretty productive day and hope it continues all week 

Hope everyone else has a good day!

Jill


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.



I should do self-exams...but I don't   The worst part is, my DM is a breast cancer survivor and found HERS doing her self-exams.  The doctors at the cancer center told her unless they knew where to look, they wouldn't have found it.  There's no history in my family, so it was a little overwhelming.  I will now have to start getting mammograms at 35 because of the direct history...but I really should be doing self-exams.  I tell you what- I make a promise now to do my self exam this month (well, it will be next month, but) the week before my cycle.  Promise! 

As for a splurge...I would have to say any type of shoes or accessories.  Clothes are difficult for me because of the weight loss, but I can wear a scarf forever!  I just went shoe-shopping yesterday actually, and got a little pair of pink ballet flats with rhinestones and a pair of really cute mules/clogs.  I can never remember what they are called!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: About 20 years ago I hadn't done a self exam in a couple months and then went to the doc for annual check up and he found a lump the size of a walnut. I was super nervous because he was my first male doctor and I wasn't sure I wanted him examining me. But by the time everything was done and the lump was gone I felt like every male doctor in the county had seen/touched me!  The lump was benign, but since then I've gotten one every year, although this year my doc said she didn't think I needed them so often, but their office policy was still yearly. So yes, I do a monthly exam.

Fluff QOTD: One thing I splurge on (about a whopping $5 a month!) is a girl's night out. In fact it's tonight and I need to get "purdied" up and leave in 10 minutes!  It's a group of moms that were in a babysitting co op together and then our kids got too old and we realized we missed the adult company! So we grab coffee/dessert once a month. 

So today I have totally done nothing. My girlfriend and I started on our walk and about a block into it saw a dead cat by the road. She thought it was her cat!  So we turned around, I went home, she called DH, he came home, her whole family was crying and out walks their cat from under the couch! She called me and said, "Now I have somebody's dead cat in a towel in my garage!" DS2 was home sick today. I am getting a wee bit tired of his being sick! Is that mean? I think it's the meds for his acne. Whatever, he feels like he's going to be sick and crawls back into bed with a bucket. Big sigh.

Yikes. Now I only have 5 minutes to get gussied up!


----------



## mackeysmom

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.



QOTD - I should have had my first this past year, but lost my health insurance.  As soon as I am working again and have coverage, it will be my priority.

Fluff QOTD - My first instinct was to say books - I love to read. But, I also have a "fondness" for Coach bags.  Before I lost my job, I would buy at least two a year.  Coach routinely sends me coupons - I currently have a $100 off coupon staring at me. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Dietwise - I've been totally on track since getting home from Vegas.  My food choices have been great, I'm tracking my calories, drinking my water, power walking, etc.    

I took a "sneak peak" at the scale this morning, and it looks like I've dropped 3 of the 5.5 pounds that I put on over the last two weeks.  My official weigh-in won't be until Friday, but I'll be very happy if that 3 pound loss sticks.

- Laura


----------



## trinaweena

pjlla said:


> Late morning to you all friends!  Sorry I didn't get this posted first thing.... wasn't feeling well when I first got up and then had to hustle out to drop the kids and head to Bible study.  But here goes.......
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.
> 
> I'll be back later to answer and chat, but gotta head out again to take DS for the second orthodontic opinion....................P



I was just talking about this with someone yesterday.  I'm 25 and i've already had my first mamogram, the day that i had 4 lumps removed, 2 from each breast.  I think breast cancer is something that is always on my mind, cancer in general really, because it is prevelant in my family, and im scared that no matter how healthy i am, it wont matter in the long run.  my grandfather was the healthiest person i know and he still died from cancer, and i always thought how strange that was when i was little, because he ate oatmeal every morning for breakfast and went for a walk everyday and grew tomatoes so he must be healthy right? Perceptions of a child I guesss.

My lumps were not cancerous but i check myself all the time, because i still have lumps and you never know.  its scary to be so young and have problems with that but my family has been very supportive and even though i have huge scars on my ****s they dont tend to bother me, im more proud of them than anythign. 

as for my splurge...i guess i "splurge" on a lot of things...clothes, stuff for the dogs, books, electronics...i think clothes is getting better now because one of the reasons i buy so many clothes is because i was gaining weight and i never felt comfortable in my clothes, im a sucker for geeky, ironic graphic tees though, that will never change.
-----------
Thank you to everyone who listened to my rant and gave advice.  I felt better after I let that out and ive been feeling better the past few days. Last night i got home at 7 and didn't let myself sit down till i had packed my lunch and tracked my calories for today. it was a good plan.  this morning i had a milestone in that i woke up at 7am and went on the trail for a run/walk.  i am NOt a morning person so this is a very big deal for me. Also its cold in the morning right now in CT and i do not do well in the cold.  But i forced myself and i felt better for it.  not only was it the most exercise i had since saturday, i felt great having gotten it out of the way in the morning instead of forcing myself to go to the gym after i got out of work at 8

it also felt really great to run outside, which i enjoy far more than the treadmill.  i feel like i can go further, mostly because i dont get bored so im not just looking at how much time is left.  the one bad thing is that im still not supposed to be running right now.  not running was making me incredibly cranky and my hip still hurt so i did it, and yeah my hip hurt real bad today.  i will take tomorrow off and then see where we are the day after. i may go see an orthopedic doctor, mostly because my doctor is crap anyways.

i did take it easy on the run though, i had to guestimate that i went about 3 miles total because my phone didnt track it as usual, and i would run a little then walk then run then walk. i wasnt making myself do anything specific, just what felt good. i have another 5k on november 6 and i want to be ready

eating wise i did ok, i came home at 8 and was still hungry so i made some skinless chicken breast with lemon and garlic and pepper and some quinoa and had some butternut squash my gma brought over.  it was yummmy but i feel like i probably went over on calories, but at least it was nothing bad for me.  i did have a few caramels today at work because my boss was driving me nuts and i stress ate. still better than i have been

and now even after waking up early ive run out of hours in the day. have to go finish my reading for class tomorrow and its already 11:05pm!!!  Also i havent planned any meals for tomorrow..will have to make good choices. will try to wake up early again and go for a walk, not a run. maybe take the dogs so they dont drive me buts when i get home from work at 9pm!


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??


I had my baseline at 35, and then at 40 started every year to year and a half.  It's nice to be able to schedule it and not need a referral anymore, I think most insurances in MA are that way, but i'm not sure.  I do not do self exams regularly.  Once in a while. 




pjlla said:


> [And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.


I'd say my computer time, and my wednesday nights with Criminal Minds.  Thinking further, I'd say my Dansko clogs for work and play.  I just got a new pair to wear with jeans, a marble patent black/blue color.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Save a life, grab your wife!!! LOL


  Another good use for a husband. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> We walked to the Y after work and might join, but we're torn. Do you belong or have any insight? DH also wants to check out the one near McDonald's. Boston North Fitness?
> 
> Were you in ICU at Beverly? My bosses wife works in that unit I believe, but she's per diem.


What a small world.  I sent you a pm about your boss and wife.  Love them!!! 
Michael did some classes at the Danvers Y, and does their summer camp, and for the location, and convenience, it's a nice place.  The beverly Sterling Y has a lot more classes and activities, gymnastics which ds has done so he's a member there.  I'm not a member anywhere.  Last winter i did a weeks free pass at the North Fitness place to use the treadmill for my princess training when it snowed, and it's beautiful, and it has a womans only gym, which was nice.  I'm sure they will give you a free pass so you both could check it out for a week.  I'd think the Y would do that as well.  I think convenience is key, to be close to home will make it that much easier to go there.  

*Pamela*-One day down on track.   we can do this!!  I have a 4 day weekend off veterans day, so I want to save my off days for then.  

*CC*-Thanks for the pamper week.  I'll remember that tonight after work and get some wii fit in.  How are things going with the job hunt?  Hope you're doing ok.

Hello to everyone else.  Did a run/walk yesterday but not as long as I wanted because nature called, so I did some wii fit boxing after.  Had a  nice day off, but it does go by fast.  Tracked every bite yesterday, and have my paper in pocket to do the same at work today.  That is key for me. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm having my baseline mammogram on Halloween!

I'll post more later!!!!

TTFN


----------



## lovetoscrap

pjlla said:
			
		

> Sunday's QOTD:
> 
> As a general rule, we "dieter's" know how to lose weight..... eat less, eat healthier, move/exercise more. But for some reason we often have difficulty APPLYING that knowledge to our everyday lives. Other than the obvious answer of "I love the taste of __________ (chips, donuts, ice cream, etc)", what is one big stumbling block to you applying your weight-loss knowledge to your every day life??? Not your EXCUSES (too busy, too hungry, etc).... but your BLOCKADE/DETOUR.


I think my biggest blockade is my willingness to give in so easily to the excuses! Not any one excuse but I can come up with a list of justifications a mile long as to why I am/can/should eat something not on plan.  But I have been really working on that.





pjlla said:


> Late morning to you all friends!  Sorry I didn't get this posted first thing.... wasn't feeling well when I first got up and then had to hustle out to drop the kids and head to Bible study.  But here goes.......
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.
> 
> 
> I'll be back later to answer and chat, but gotta head out again to take DS for the second orthodontic opinion....................P


Great timing!  As it happens yesterday was my annual poke, prod and scrape which ends with orders for the annual squish and squeeze.  I need to call and get an appt.  I am at yearly now (I am almost 42) and I have found a very nice place here to get them done.  There isn't a history of breast cancer in the side of the family I know about but I still feel better knowing I am being checked.  Unfortunately I don't really know anything about my medical history on my biological father's side of the family so there is a lot of unknown.  I do know my grandmother on that side was pretty much a hypochondriac so anything I have heard has to be taken with a grain of salt.  The interesting thing is that DH also has no information from that side of his family.  And actually I don't have much info from my mother's side either because they are of the "we don't discuss personal things" mentality.  

To piggy back on that question though I am going to ask the women:  HAVE YOU HAD YOUR ANNUAL GYN visit???  Cervical Cancer is also something we need to be proactive about having checked out.  I HATE, HATE, HATE going but the worst part is usually only about 5 minutes long and I can suffer for 5 mins once a year.  And MEN-- have you had your important exams?  (not really sure what men are supposed to get checked when!)

Off my soapbox and on to the fluff:
Not sure that I really have any splurge.  I enjoy quiet time on the computer and watching trashy TV when the kids are at school (I consider that a guilty pleasure more than a splurge!).  We have started these monthly crops so that is something I am setting aside time for, and I like to go out to lunch with girlfriends when I can.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I got caught up on my FlyLady Holiday Control Journal missions. Every day there is a new task to get you ready for the holidays. Last week was the first week, so I was able to make sure I'm where I should be and I'm ready to get ready!


I am behind on my emails and my missions.  I need to go through them today and get caught up.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yum on the pumpkin bread pudding. I love it this time of year. My BIL texted me a pic of pumpkin flavored pop tarts that he found at Stop & Shop. He also found Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin Spice Swirl bread there, and my brother found Eggo Pumpkin Spice waffles at Target. Tis the season for that stuff


IHOP has pumpkin pancakes.  YUM!!!




JacksLilWench said:


> I should do self-exams...but I don't    I tell you what- I make a promise now to do my self exam this month (well, it will be next month, but) the week before my cycle.  Promise!


My doctor told me yesterday to do it the week AFTER your cycle.  Your hormones are lower so that is better (not sure why?).  



mackeysmom said:


> Dietwise - I've been totally on track since getting home from Vegas.  My food choices have been great, I'm tracking my calories, drinking my water, power walking, etc.
> 
> I took a "sneak peak" at the scale this morning, and it looks like I've dropped 3 of the 5.5 pounds that I put on over the last two weeks.  My official weigh-in won't be until Friday, but I'll be very happy if that 3 pound loss sticks.
> 
> - Laura


----------



## lovetoscrap

I never got back here yesterday.  I intended to do it after dinner but I burned my hand on the pan and ended up wrapping my hand up to help with the pain so I couldn't type!  It is feeling better today.

Thank you all so much for your congrats on BL this week.  I feel kind of  because I am not totally sure it wasn't sort of a cheat.  My IBS flared up so bad last week that I lost nearly 5 pounds in just a week.  But I have been feeling better for a few days and the weight has stayed off so hopefully I can kick things into gear and keep it going down. I suspect I may have a little rebound of a pound or two as my body normalizes again, I am still a little off.

I didn't get my walk in yesterday.  I was in a really crabby mood and frankly the family wanted to hide from me!  Part of it was because of all the clutter!  I felt like I spent the entire afternoon and evening tripping over stuff, knocking stuff over, looking for things and dropping things.  I was also frustrated because I was trying to do something on a scrapbooking layout that wasn't working.  Instead of putting it away for another time I kept trying and trying and got more and more frustrated.   Then burned myself making dinner.  By the time dinner was over I wanted to eat anything and everything.  I wanted a candy bar so bad!  I had been to the drug store earlier and resisted the urge to buy one but darn it, by that evening I wanted a box of them!  I made myself a cup of diet hot chocolate instead.  Sat down to watch TV with DH and he walked in with a cup of coffee and a stack of OREOS!  If looks could kill. . . .  In his defense they haven't been a problem for me to say to no to and he didn't know I was having cravings last night.  He quickly hid them from me and ate them quietly when I wasn't looking.

So today I need to get cleaning.  My inlaws come on Friday and I have to make a pan of cornbread for a teacher lunch tomorrow.  I probably won't have time to go on a formal walk today but we are going to a College fair tonight and I am going to be walking for about 2 hours there so I figure that will work.  I am mostly just trying to be on my feet for longer periods of time, not for the sake of exercise but to try to strengthen my feet.  Tomorrow night we are going to a Trunk or Treat at the high school so hopefully I can get some walking time in there too.

Oh, at my dr appt yesterday she looked at my chart and got a very concerned look on her face.  She said something to the effect of Oh my, you have lost a lot of weight since your last visit, is everything okay?     I had to convince her that it was all very intentional and being done in a healthy way.

Have to run and start cleaning bathrooms.   Everyone have a great day!


----------



## SettinSail

Good morning losers!

I'm not caught up on the thread but I wanted to pop in and say I TOOK THE DAY OFF WORK TODAY

So far I have taken DS to the ortho, gone to the bank, Starbucks (THANKS TRACEY FOR GIFTCARD!!!) and grocery store and have a beef stew cooking in the crock.  It takes a lot of prep work to get that in, with all the veg to cut up.  I just ate a yummy gala apple, sliced and dipped in caramel sauce. I really need to quit buying that at the store.  It was BOGO one week and I tried some and now I am hooked! It is 130 cals for 2 tbls so it is quite a splurge.

I also made my appt for my annual physical for Jan 27.  That means I have almost exactly 3 months to take off more weight.  I would love to be down 20more pounds from last year but I have some work to do to get there by Jan.

For the QOTD yesterday, I get a mammogram annually but do not do a monthly self-check (Bad, I know).  I just have very lumpy breasts anyway and when I do it I will feel things that are there today, gone tomorrow.  I have a lot of calcifications and have had to go back for 2nd mammograms that are more intensive and have had ultrasounds, etc.  Very frustruating.  You are supposed to check them AFTER your cycle.  I know the week before and during all my little lumps and bumps are incredibly swollen.   The human body is so amazing.

to Deb & Rose.   I hope things get better for both of you

I am going to hit the Mall and see what I can find for work clothes for cooler weather.  With our temps here, I have been able to get by with my crop pants but I think they will soon begin to look out of season.   I don't like to spend alot on clothes since I am always SURE I am just about to lose alot of weight

Have a great day all


----------



## lovetoscrap

Lunch break!

As I was making my lunch I remembered a tip that I discovered this week.

First one I just discovered:  Clean out the fridge right before you eat and you won't be as hungry!

So last week I was making a salad (I usually have one a day-- typically my lunch).  I love Ranch dressing which is allowed on South Beach woohoo  I am not very creative on my salads but I have been adding 2% cottage cheese to it to add some more dairy to my day.  I realized I was adding less dressing because the cottage cheese adds more "moisture" -- I hate a dry salad.  So I had an idea and added some powdered Ranch mix to the cottage cheese.  Now the cottage cheese has that flavor I love so I can use it instead of dressing. Less fat and calories and a healthy serving of dairy.


----------



## pjlla

Friends.... please forgive me for getting this posted SO late in the day!  It has been a crazy morning/afternoon!  I'm hoping to have a few minutes later tonight to chat! 

Today's QOTD:

Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?

And today FLUFF QOTD:

Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)


Gotta fly!.......................P


----------



## lovehoney

I haven't been following the board for a while and my weight is really suffering.  I do much better when I check it every day.  



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.



I am over 40 and have not had my first mammogram.  I will schedule it in the next couple of weeks.  Especially since my aunt just had a lumpectomy for stage 1 breast cancer.  

Personal splurge - My Kuerig coffee is my biggest splurge.  I have stopped buying it for the last few weeks because the prices have gone up so much. I am hoping there are some specials with the holidays coming up.


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> Friends.... please forgive me for getting this posted SO late in the day!  It has been a crazy morning/afternoon!  I'm hoping to have a few minutes later tonight to chat!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?
> 
> And today FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)
> 
> 
> Gotta fly!.......................P


I have always been a label reader, but since going gf I have become a compulsive label reader. Two reasons, one to make sure something is safe, and two, I'm still getting used to the calorie count in gf stuff. 


*LTS*--I'm so glad you are able to walk more. I have been thinking about you a lot lately, cause my foot is a mess. What finally drove me to go to pt is one, that I really love running and want to get back to where I was a couple of months ago, and two, I think about all you have been through, and I know I need to take care of my feet.

Thanks *Shawn*! Enjoy your day off.

*Kathy*--great job tracking! I'm glad they fixed your street.

*Jill*--I love new running shoes! Too exciting!

*Liesel*--Great job running on vacation!

*Sue*--Good luck finding a gym. I have found the main advantage to the Y around here is the pool. I am not a big pool person (for working out) but it comes in handy if you have to do rehab.


----------



## DopeyDame

pjlla said:


> Friends
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?
> 
> And today FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)
> 
> P



I'm an occasional label reader.  usually I look at the sugar content rather than calories.  Eliminating things with a lot of sugar (and usually those sugary things are the real calorie killers).  The skinniest I ever was was when I followed a "no sugar, no white carbs" rule.  It was simple and worked!  I'm trying to get back on that.  I'm doing reasonably well on the no sugar part... but those white carbs... man they are both yummy and ubiquitous!

In general I'm not a big fan of "smelly things" like perfume.  

It's good to be back and reading this thread again!  Everyone is so nice and supportive!
Yesterday and Monday I ran both days - wahoo!  Today is an "off" day because I have work and then teach a night class.  Alas, I was supposed to have a guest speaker in class tonight and he just cancelled, so now I have to figure out what to do for 2 hours with my class - ugh!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> I love to read too, but I am notoriously cheap about my reading material.... the primary reason why I am not yet in the market for a Nook or Kindle.  I use the library, buy books at yard sales, library sales, the GoodWill and I borrow books.    Right now I am finishing the 5th Harry Potter book and have something with a bit more brain substance also going (The Happiness Project).  I keep switching back and forth.  Right now HP is by the bed and the other book is in the car.  This is in addition to any Bible reading I try to fit in and any reading I do for Bible study.



I don't have a Nook or a Kindle, either. I would bankrupt us if I bought the books I read!  I just requested the Happiness Project from the library. If it's good enough for *Pamela*, it's good enough for me  My "intelligent" book right now is Justice: What's the right thing to do? 
 Description: Popular Harvard professor Michael Sandel offers a searching, lyrical exploration of the meaning of justice that considers familiar controversies such as affirmative action, same-sex marriage, physician-assisted suicide, abortion, national service, patriotism and dissent, and the moral limits of markets.  I'm reading a Harlequin Special Edition for fun 



lovetoscrap said:


> To piggy back on that question though I am going to ask the women:  HAVE YOU HAD YOUR ANNUAL GYN visit???  Cervical Cancer is also something we need to be proactive about having checked out.  I HATE, HATE, HATE going but the worst part is usually only about 5 minutes long and I can suffer for 5 mins once a year.  And MEN-- have you had your important exams?  (not really sure what men are supposed to get checked when!)
> 
> Wow, you know me so well -- I haven't had one since I went off of birth control, and I don't even have a primary physician listed, I just go to my Nurse Practitioner. I did have one, but she left...anyway, I keep telling my dh I will go when I lose a certain amount of weight, because they made me feel bad the last time I went. I realize that is not a good reason, but honestly, I just can't face being told I'm obese again
> 
> I am behind on my emails and my missions.  I need to go through them today and get caught up.



What I love about FlyLady -- I really do customize it to myself. I rarely if ever shine my sink, but my bed is made every day. I'm definitely more "flying sideways". I like the missions because it's usually something I wouldn't think to do, but can do fairly quickly -- like wipe around the back and bottom of the porcelain throne...The Holiday Control Journal and missions are my favorite, because it makes the holidays manageable for me. I can plan one small thing one day, gather my cards another, etc. 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?
> 
> Yep, I do read the labels. I look at calories, fat, carbs -- and this has convinced me that I'm always better grabbing fruit or veggies
> 
> And today FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)



My favorite perfume is Hypnose, my favorite household fragrance is Yankee Candle's Lemon Lavender. I'm partial to Home for the Holidays in December. 

Maria


----------



## lovetoscrap

pjlla said:


> Friends.... please forgive me for getting this posted SO late in the day!  It has been a crazy morning/afternoon!  I'm hoping to have a few minutes later tonight to chat!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?
> 
> And today FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)
> 
> 
> Gotta fly!.......................P


I do look at labels but not religiously .   If something is unfamiliar I will look at the calories, fat, carbs and sugar.  Sometimes I look at the ingredients to see what is in it.   Usually I a more comparing it at the store to other similar products to see which would be best for me.

I don't wear perfume but the scents I like for personal care items, cleaners or candles are baby powder (my deodorant and air freshener), lemon and pine (cleaners) and pine and cinnamon candles.  I don't actually burn candles much though because most of them give me a headache and some set off my allergies.  Plus I don't like open flames.  And DH HATES them!  I actually like those plug in freshener things but they give him headaches so I don't use them.



Rose&Mike said:


> I
> 
> *LTS*--I'm so glad you are able to walk more. I have been thinking about you a lot lately, cause my foot is a mess. What finally drove me to go to pt is one, that I really love running and want to get back to where I was a couple of months ago, and two, I think about all you have been through, and I know I need to take care of my feet.


  I am glad that my story can keep others from making the same mistakes I did.  That is why I do tell it often on the DIS-- if I can make even one person's life better because they got early quality treatment based on my story then it worth it to keep repeating it.  Do those exercises!


I have no idea what to do about dinner.  The college fair is about 30- 45 mins away from 5:30-7:30 which really messes up our dinner time.  If we eat before we go I would have to feed everyone again when we get home because they will all be hungry!  And DD11's bedtime is 8:30 so we will be tight for time.  May just pick up Subway for them to eat in the car and DH and I will figure something out later.   DD11 loves Boston Market and it is near where we are going so I would love to go there but don't think the timing would work.


----------



## lovehoney

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?
> 
> And today FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)



I am an avid label reader.  I always have been.  I mostly check calories, fat grams and fiber.  I always pick the item with the most fiber.  When I was tracking on CalorieCounter I saw that I had the trend of eating way too much sodium, so I now check for that too.


My favorite fragrance is pink grapefruit - anything be it candles, lotion or  soap.  If I find a fragrance labeled pink grapefruit I almost always buy it.  I even made a recipe for pink grapefruit cake that got an honorable mention in a BH&G monthly contest.


----------



## SettinSail

I am reading labels more and more and comparing products.  Like others have posted I try to keep the sugar and carb count down.

I love scents except I do use detergent with no perfumes as that irritates my skin and I use an unscented deodorant.  I discovered Jo Malone perfumes in Europe and they were widely sold there and I always meant to buy one but never did.  I finally found them online here and bought some through Nordstrom.  I got Lime, Basil and Mandarin and it is a unique and refreshing scent.  I think I am going to order the Gardenia too.  My favorite candle is called On the Beach by Colonial Candle.

LTS, what a great idea!   If only I liked cottage cheese
DH takes a cup or so of it in his lunch everyday.

Maria, I  FlyLady.   I don't actively follow her anymore but I picked up so many great ideas from her that I do every day.  I am a firm believer in routines to make things easier and taking a few minutes to do a task every day so you never have to take a long time to do it once a month.  Too bad no one else around here believes in that

Most US libraries now have FREE books you can download on the Kindle

I had MORE drama with my family today.  This time it involved money and really made me mad/sad. It's like something has been stirred up that will not rest now.  DH does not want to go to Christmas at my parents house this year.  I have never missed a year and don't intend to start but things are getting to the point where it is hard to get past this. 

I bought a new sweater and new pants at the Mall today.  Got into a size 14 pants If I can lose 11 more pounds I will move from the "obese" category to "overweight"  Had a good workout at the Y tonight, 45 mins cardio


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have totally become a label reader, mainly for the nutritional facts. I have really changed my eating based on serving size. Doing Herbalife has also made me much more aware of protein! I buy a lot more foods with higher protein levels. I only buy breads/tortillas/roll-ups that have a lot of protein in them. I start off my day with a healthy meal shake that has a lot of protein in it and also add additional protein to my shakes. I find I can go longer without eating when I have the extra protein.

Been a VERY busy day but I feel that I actually got everything or just about everything I wanted to done! I made muffins for Izzie's b'day breakfast tomorrow morning. I also made cupcakes as we decided to do that for the cake instead. We have a cupcake stand that we can use for that. I still have to wrap her presents. She's getting a Barbie movie, a couple of books and a DSi game that she wanted. On Saturday we will take her to the American Girl place. Her party isn't until a week from Sunday. DSIL will come over on Friday to see her. Izzie just went to bed. She is so excited for tomorrow.

I finished cleaning the upstairs today! I'm happy with how it looks. I still need to do my bedroom and the downstairs but at least I get this much done. Hopefully I will have some time this weekend to do that. 

Gotta brush through and braid Ash's hair now. She gets such horrible tangles in her hair! I'm going to need to braid it daily! I think I will also take her for a trim.

*Shawn, Glad you enjoyed your gift card!*

TTFN


----------



## cobbler

mackeysmom said:


> Dietwise - I've been totally on track since getting home from Vegas.  My food choices have been great, I'm tracking my calories, drinking my water, power walking, etc.
> 
> I took a "sneak peak" at the scale this morning, and it looks like I've dropped 3 of the 5.5 pounds that I put on over the last two weeks.  My official weigh-in won't be until Friday, but I'll be very happy if that 3 pound loss sticks.
> 
> - Laura



CONGRATS!!!!!



trinaweena said:


> Thank you to everyone who listened to my rant and gave advice.  I felt better after I let that out and ive been feeling better the past few days. Last night i got home at 7 and didn't let myself sit down till i had packed my lunch and tracked my calories for today. it was a good plan.  this morning i had a milestone in that i woke up at 7am and went on the trail for a run/walk.  i am NOt a morning person so this is a very big deal for me. Also its cold in the morning right now in CT and i do not do well in the cold.  But i forced myself and i felt better for it.  not only was it the most exercise i had since saturday, i felt great having gotten it out of the way in the morning instead of forcing myself to go to the gym after i got out of work at 8
> 
> it also felt really great to run outside, which i enjoy far more than the treadmill.  i feel like i can go further, mostly because i dont get bored so im not just looking at how much time is left.  the one bad thing is that im still not supposed to be running right now.  not running was making me incredibly cranky and my hip still hurt so i did it, and yeah my hip hurt real bad today.  i will take tomorrow off and then see where we are the day after. i may go see an orthopedic doctor, mostly because my doctor is crap anyways.
> 
> i did take it easy on the run though, i had to guestimate that i went about 3 miles total because my phone didnt track it as usual, and i would run a little then walk then run then walk. i wasnt making myself do anything specific, just what felt good. i have another 5k on november 6 and i want to be ready
> 
> eating wise i did ok, i came home at 8 and was still hungry so i made some skinless chicken breast with lemon and garlic and pepper and some quinoa and had some butternut squash my gma brought over.  it was yummmy but i feel like i probably went over on calories, but at least it was nothing bad for me.  i did have a few caramels today at work because my boss was driving me nuts and i stress ate. still better than i have been




UGH!! I am with you I HATE THE DREADMILL! BOOOO  Unfortunately I have to get used to it being that winter is coming and I am in the land of snow. I stress eat too, something I have learned and am now starting to be aware of. 



SettinSail said:


> I am reading labels more and more and comparing products.  Like others have posted I try to keep the sugar and carb count down.
> 
> 
> 
> I had MORE drama with my family today.  This time it involved money and really made me mad/sad. It's like something has been stirred up that will not rest now.  DH does not want to go to Christmas at my parents house this year.  I have never missed a year and don't intend to start but things are getting to the point where it is hard to get past this.
> 
> I bought a new sweater and new pants at the Mall today.  Got into a size 14 pants If I can lose 11 more pounds I will move from the "obese" category to "overweight"  Had a good workout at the Y tonight, 45 mins cardio



Did you know that propolene glycol is in a lot of products we use? It's also in Grands biscuits. Do you know it's an ingredient in plane de-icer? It's also used as a lubricant in machines. And the scary part is it's in our food!!  And some of the products we buy like make-up foundation. I've been all about reading labels lately.

 about your family. That must be hard. I hope things turn out ok.

Congrats on the workout and new pants!! 

As for me. I had a stress day yesterday and missed my workout and ended up eating 2 cookies, a 21oz pop and some pizza. I am trying but sometimes it's hard. Today was better and I'm not as stressed. I ate a little better and wasn't going to workout but at 8pm I decided there are no excuses. Today was supposed to be my rest day and I decided since I took it yesterday I needed to get my workout in today so I did 45 min of cardio and 10 min of abs!  I am really proud of myself today. And the funny thing is with the endorphine release after working out, you'd think I would have more desire to do it. Maybe I just keep telling myself how I like how I feel when I'm finished; accomplished and feeling good. Tomorrow is an hour interval training workout of cardio + weights and hopefully a run. 

Hope everyone had a good day!

PS - Congrast lovestoscrap on the BL of the week!


----------



## bellebookworm9

QOTD 10/25: I have not had a mammogram yet, but I'm only 20. I'll get one when my doctor tells me to. My biggest splurge for myself is probably my two Dooney & Bourkes...and also my Harry Potter book/DVD collection. They weren't cheap, but they are all (the bags, books, and movies) something I treasure!

QOTD 10/26: No, I don't really read labels. I will skim them occasionally just to check calories, but it's not something I do often. Scents...hmmm, that's tough. I used to like Bath & Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar, but I don't think they make it anymore. I'm actually allergic to a lot of scents...B&B normally makes my eyes and nose itch just walking past! Raspberry is especially difficult for me, but only in lotions/shaving creams, I'm not allergic to actual raspberries. 

************
Today I dragged myself to the gym for the first time in about 3 weeks...since before Disney. I did 35 minutes on the elliptical and completed 2.8 miles I think. Not too bad. My eating was neither terrible nor great. 

I saw a few people that had their interviews on Sunday got accepted today...I did not and so gave in and went to check my dashboard...no rejection, but no acceptance. I feel like I'm in "The Waiting Place" from Dr Seuss' "Oh, the Places You'll Go!"...everyone's just waiting!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: I rarely read labels; I spend much more time reading/figuring out the cost per ounce then buying the cheapest! 
I don't like smells. I use unscented deo and laundry detergent and can't stand that my fellas all have the stinkiest body washes on the planet! That being said, DH loves colognes and has bought me a couple perfumes that I like, Knowing and Poeme.

I started The Happiness Project but never finished it. The one tidbit I picked up from it and try to use is if something will take less than a minute to do, I do it. It's amazing how those quickie things that can drag ya down make ya feel so much better when you take 60 seconds to do it. And yet my house is still a cluttered mess! 

I've had a stressful day with DS2 and ate 3 brownies because of it (PMS doesn't help). grrrrr But I did go out and run a mile before it got too dark. Was very happy to do that, and at my best time. Isn't helping me build up my distance, but I was out there so will take what I can get.

Tomorrow I am subbing and one of my co-workers called to remind me we were going to the pumpkin patch. I'd remembered but it was nice of them to think of me. Hope the weather is nice and the kids behave (they're all special needs). Last year we spent most of our time chasing a couple who were having too good a time!  At least this year I'm in better shape and can catch them faster!


----------



## cclovesdis

Pamper Week Mini Challenge for Thursday, 10/27: Grab a cup of tea, or something else you enjoy, and spend a good amount of time reading something inspiring.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers! 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.



I have had several mammograms.  I'm not very reliable on the self-exams.  

I would have to say my biggest personal "splurge" is anything to do with running: race registration, travel expenses, all the stuff.     Any excuse to get myself to Disney! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> And I read a little bit of everything -- plenty of it is mind candy  Awesome question, I can't wait to get some ideas for splurges!



Yum!  Nothing I love more than a good mind-candy book!  



donac said:


> Some one asked about a lucky number.  For dh and I we prefer prime numbers.  My birthday is 5/29, his is 10/31, our official start as a couple date is 4/23 (long story will tell it another time), we got engaged on 11/13 and got married 8/5.



*Dona,* I got a big chuckle out of you math teachers using prime numbers for your favorites! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Yum on the pumpkin bread pudding. I love it this time of year. My BIL texted me a pic of pumpkin flavored pop tarts that he found at Stop & Shop. He also found Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin Spice Swirl bread there, and my brother found Eggo Pumpkin Spice waffles at Target. Tis the season for that stuff



ITA, *Sue,* the pumpkin stuff is tasty.   It won't be around too much longer, though, then everything will be peppermint and chocolate!  



jillbur said:


> Well, I was very impressed by the knowledge of the people who own/work at the store. After watching me walk at a normal pace, he determined that I needed tons of arch support (which I pretty much already knew). Then he brought out 3 pairs to try on and watched me walk/pretend to jog in them. I narrowed it down to a pair of Saucony Progrid Guide 4. I have to say, it felt like walking on marshmallows (tons of support but soft and cushy too). I can't wait to take them for a run! I am pretty much used to going to chain stores to get shoes, but now that I am running a lot more, I am so glad I went and got some help.



It is a different experience, isn't it?  Glad you found some shoes that will work for you.  You will notice a big difference in how your feet feel.  Did you get some running socks, too?  Now you'll be able to run like the wind!  

*Linda* and *Liesel* and *Buffy* and *Trina*big  for you ladies for having to go through all that.  Thank goodness you took care of yourselves!   

That's 10% of our group who had issues that needed following up -- thanks for reminding us to take care of ourselves, *Pamela!* 

*Linda,* glad you were able to get out yesterday for a bit.    That was a terrible morning you had with your neighbor.  

Woo hoo, *Kathy,* for staying on track for *Pamela's* challenge.   

I was on track for two days but fell off yesterday thanks to an unfortunate encounter with some Halloween candy.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I'm having my baseline mammogram on Halloween!



Sounds more like a trick than a treat . . .  

Are you a label reader (regarding food products)? Were you always or is it something new? Do you read everything or just calories? What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels? If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?

I read labels but mostly for calories and fat.  I now need to add cholesterol and fat to that reading and pay a bit more attention to how things are balancing out after my physical last week.  Really I am trying to emphasize fresh food without labels more, but it is so darn convenient!  



DopeyDame said:


> It's good to be back and reading this thread again!  Everyone is so nice and supportive!
> Yesterday and Monday I ran both days - wahoo!  Today is an "off" day because I have work and then teach a night class.



Nice to see you again!   

*Gretchen,* keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

*Shawn,* sorry about the family drama.   

Good luck with weigh in tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Day off to a good start!

The birthday girlis up and ready for school. She is so excited. We gave her her DS game and she'll open the other 3 when she gets home. They are books and a DVD. She knows her big present is on Saturday and then her party next weekend.

Time to brush my teeth and finish getting ready. I will try and post later. I have brownies to bake while Ash and her friends work on a project and homework this afternoon. They have a Halloween party after school tomorrow.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Happy rainy Thursday friends! 

I'm so sorry I didn't make it back here yesterday to chat.  And today's chatter will be short.  My darling Mom  made the 2 hour drive up here to help me finish DD's halloween costume, so I don't feel right ignoring her to chat here. I'm sure you all understand.

BUT I PROMISE, I will be here before the end of the day today to catch up at least a little bit!  I miss our visits together! 

Today's QOTD:

We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!  

What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!! 


Today's "fluff" QOTD:  

What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.) 


I'll be back in a minute to at least answer these questions............P


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?
> 
> 
> I've always been something of a label reader, but I definitely started reading them more in depth when DS was diagnosed with all of his food allergies about 10 years ago.  And the more I read about things like GMO corn and GMO soy and food additives, etc, the more in depth I read the labels.  The most recently "banned" food in our house, sadly, is Cheerios.  First ingredient is corn and until they can tell me for sure that they aren't using GMO corn, then I won't be buying.  I don't buy a lot of Cheerios, but DD will miss the occasional bowl of Honey Nut.
> 
> For myself, I read calories, fat, carbs and of course ingredients.  I don't care much about vitamins and such, as I am sure that we are getting enough of those, between our healthy diet and our supplements.
> 
> And today FLUFF QOTD:
> 
> Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)



I'm not big into perfumes.  Bath and Bodyworks gives me a headache and makes me sneeze!  But I have a handful of their fragrances that I go between (mostly really light, clean fragrances like Sea Island Cotton).  And I have tried to use a "signature" scent for some of my more special trips to Disney.  For my trip out west (LV, GC, and DL) DD and I wore Sweet Pea.  And for our most recent Mother/Daughter trip we wore coconut lime verbena (I think).  A whiff of those now and I am transported back  with wonderful memories!  



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> 
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> If you know me at all, you KNOW I always have a plan.... however, following the plan is sometimes a different story!
> 
> For the bigger eating holidays (Christmas dinner, T.giving, Easter), I usually formulate a plan that includes a really good morning workout, a splurge or three  (glass of wine, piece of dessert, etc), and lots of other filling-but-not-caloric types of foods (fill up on carrots, salad, broccoli, etc), and of course, keeping a bottle of water in hand.  And sometimes a post-meal walk if I can recruit a family member or two to join me.  AND of course, right back on track with the very next meal!!!
> 
> I will often write up this plan on a piece of paper or a note card and carry it in my pocket throughout the day.  Sometimes I pull it out to remind myself what I should be doing and to help me "stay the course".  And sometimes I'll add some sort of inspiration to remind me that it is WORTH IT!!
> 
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)
> 
> 
> Well.... in college I was once the St. Paulie girl (beer).... needed quite a bit of "padding" in the right area to pull it off, but I'd like to think I was rather smokin' hot that night!!  Sadly there is only one slightly blurry picture to commemorate that night!
> 
> But I think my best kid's costume to date was DS's robot costume in 4th grade. It wasn't terribly difficult, but it was definitely the talk of the town that year!!  The best part of it was how much he was able to do himself!!  Probably cost me $50 in silver spray paint, but well worth it.



I've gotta go sew!  TTYL...................P


----------



## lovehoney

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a minute to at least answer these questions............P



I always lose weight during the holiday season.  I keep myself so busy that I tend to run out of time to eat.  Also I exercise more because we have such mild winters.  I spend the summers holed up inside to keep out of the 100+ heat.  Summer is when I usually gain weight.

My most memorable Halloween costume - I was a bunch of grapes.  I made a poncho out of netting and pinned a whole bunch of purple balloons to the netting.  My DS10 was a volcano when he was 4.


----------



## SevrenLuna

Today's QOTD:

Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?

And today FLUFF QOTD:

Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)


[/QUOTE]

I am a new label reader. I have had some big (not so good) life changes in the last four years and I have gained 40 lbs.  On My recent doctors visit; surprise, surprise my new love handles came with a side of diabetes.   So in an effort to avoid the meds, I'm on a weight loss journey.  My new found love of reading ALL the information on everything I eat, cuts down on the time I have to eat anything. Humm...This just may work after-all.

Scents: I am not a big fan of fragrance, I am convinced everything reacts badly with my body chemistry . However, I love the original Armani for women and Marc Jacob Daisy. I mostly smell like Coco Butter body lotion from Vaseline. 
P.S. Reading the back of a frozen dinner now terrifies me *insert Psycho music here*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> 
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> My Halloween plan was going to be skipping handing out candy, but I guess I'll break down and buy some. I'm going to get around it by treating myself to popcorn instead. Thanksgiving morning we are doing a 4M Turkey Trot, after that we're having homemade pizza and pie for dinner, so no weekend of scary leftovers. Christmas Day I will just let things go. The key is, it will only be Christmas Day!  New Year's is my fresh start, so no need to go crazy with food. I am a little concerned as this is the first year I'm not training for WDW marathon weekend at the beginning of January, so I won't have that spurring me to do well. But, I am training for the Princess in Feb., so I will be thinking of that. I have a training schedule already worked out that goes through January, so I will commit to sticking to it. If I stick to the exercise, it helps me keep my mind aware of what I'm eating.
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)



Hmm. I didn't dress up much as a kid, most of my costumes were things I could throw together. My mother hated (yes, hate is a strong word) Halloween, and didn't help me with anything. I think it's because she was brought up in a very strict religion in a rural area, and they didn't trick or treat. I don't think she knew what to do, it was easier to just declare it awful than try. Plus, she hated to sew!  When I was a kid in the stone age, a storebought costume would have been an unheard of treat in my house. My dad worked 2nd Shift and so if a friend's parent offered to take me along, I could go -- because she wasn't interested in getting out to take me around. Wow, it's interesting the things you remember. I sound kind of bitter -- I don't mean to, my Mom was awesome, this was just not her thing. My ds's most memorable costume was a lion for his first and second Halloween's. It's memorable to me because my MIL made it for him. She passed when he had just turned 1, so it's a keepsake. 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm going to try and skip to having 2 shakes a day and lots of water. It does keep me full for several hours. I'm also going to only eat small amounts.

Ash and 2 of her friends are here. They worked on their project and did their homework so they are just being silly now! I've got another 90 minutes with them until I take one home and meet the other Mom and pick up at Izzie's school.

Cupcakes are all decorated and brownies made for Ash's Halloween Party at school tomorrow. We're ordering Pizza and Chicken Fingers for supper tonight. 

Went into work and then my boss came in and said I could go do my errands since I didn't have anyone and was only going to be there for 90 minutes anyways. Gotta the rest of my grocery shopping done. Have a few more small things to pick up tomorrow.

Frustrated with my mail lady! She keeps leaving a package here that she insists is ours. I've left it in the mailbox for 3 days and left a message that it doesn't belong to us. She left me a note that it was my address. I knew it wasn't for us as my in-laws have been dead for over 5 years! Our mail lady is USELESS! I guess the fact that it was in the box for 3 days didn't mean to her that it wasn't mine even if all the other mail was gone and I even put up the flag to say there was something to pick up! She has been a problem for years!

Looking forward to a quiet night with my family enjoying Izzie's b'day! We'll be watching a Barbie movie while we eat pizza and then Ghosthunters!

TTFN


----------



## DopeyDame

pjlla said:


> Happy rainy Thursday friends!
> 
> I'm so sorry I didn't make it back here yesterday to chat.  And today's chatter will be short.  My darling Mom  made the 2 hour drive up here to help me finish DD's halloween costume, so I don't feel right ignoring her to chat here. I'm sure you all understand.
> 
> BUT I PROMISE, I will be here before the end of the day today to catch up at least a little bit!  I miss our visits together!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> 
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a minute to at least answer these questions............P



Oh my goodness pjlla, that Robot costume is AMAZING!!!!  Waaaaaaaaay cool.

I don't have a plan for the holidays.  I started out not-so-good with our office halloween party today.  (Did well with the food, but then just HAD to try some of the sugar cookies and peach cobbler... ugh...)  I like what a PP said about just keeping busy so you don't even have time to eat - that's a good one!  I also like to think of the critic from Ratitoulle (sp?) when he says "I don't like to eat, I LOVE to eat.  If I don't LOVE it, I don't eat it."  Store bought sugar cookies?  I don't love them.  Save the calories for some home made apple pie or cider.

I'm really struggling with DS halloween costume this year.  He's 2.5.  any good suggestions?  (A little behnd the game, I know!)  my favorite halloween costume.... humm... DH and I were pirates together a few years ago and that was really fun.  Nothing too impressive...


----------



## donac

pjlla said:


> Happy rainy Thursday friends!
> 
> I'm so sorry I didn't make it back here yesterday to chat.  And today's chatter will be short.  My darling Mom  made the 2 hour drive up here to help me finish DD's halloween costume, so I don't feel right ignoring her to chat here. I'm sure you all understand.
> 
> BUT I PROMISE, I will be here before the end of the day today to catch up at least a little bit!  I miss our visits together!
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> 
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a minute to at least answer these questions............P




For Thanksgiving and Christmas for the last couple of years I have been preparing the meals for both holidays, packing them into the car and bringing them to mil's so she doesn't have to travel.  By the time I finish I am usually too tired to eat anything.

Halloween in my house is special since it is dh's birthday.  He was known for years for his costumes.  I once made him a penguin costume.  We have gone as Bert and Ernie.  We had some great heads that you looked through the mouth.  

My dh has had some great costumes but I don't have any pictures since he usually dressed at school.  He went as a GS box of cookies.  My friend had made it so he borrowed it one year. 

The best were 2.  He borrowed a field hockey uniform from a girl in the school.  He gets home and then panics about what is he going to wear on his legs.  I had to go out and buy my dh pantyhose that would fit him.


He once decided to go as a little old lady.  He went to kmart and bought a cheap black dress, shoes, purse and wig.  I think I bought him panty hose for this one also.  The best part of this one was that he still had a mustache at the time so we decided that he looked like many of my Italian aunts so he called himself a little old Italian lady.  He even borrowed a walker from someone for that one. 




cclovesdis said:


> Pamper Week Mini Challenge for Thursday, 10/27: Grab a cup of tea, or something else you enjoy, and spend a good amount of time reading something inspiring.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



THis is very funny since I just made myself a cup of tea.  I hardly ever make a cup of tea in the afternoon but it is such a damp and chilly day that it just felt right.  I don't have anything to read but I will look at quilt magazine for inspiration when I finish typing this up.

School has been crazy.  we only have one more full week before the kids on in for Mon and Wed and then the schools shut down on Thur and Fri for Teacher's convention.  

I am making headway on my letters of reccommendations and hope to be finished by next week.

Off to cook dinner.  Then yoga tonight. 

Have a happy and healthy evening.


----------



## tigger813

IT'S SNOWING IN MASSACHUSETTS!!!!!

Really bad at supper! Potato skin pizza! Then a really good Whoopie Pie from Maine and a drink with my hubby!

7 years ago today, besides holding my little Princess for the first time, the RED SOX won the World Series for the first time in 86 years! What a great day that was! Izzie even wore a Red Sox shirt to school today!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> What a small world.  I sent you a pm about your boss and wife.  Love them!!!
> Michael did some classes at the Danvers Y, and does their summer camp, and for the location, and convenience, it's a nice place.  The beverly Sterling Y has a lot more classes and activities, gymnastics which ds has done so he's a member there.  I'm not a member anywhere.  Last winter i did a weeks free pass at the North Fitness place to use the treadmill for my princess training when it snowed, and it's beautiful, and it has a womans only gym, which was nice.  I'm sure they will give you a free pass so you both could check it out for a week.  I'd think the Y would do that as well.  I think convenience is key, to be close to home will make it that much easier to go there.



I replied to your PM, sorry I wasn't on the DIS yesterday. I told DH about your comment on Boston North Fitness and he said to check it out. I guess they have a website with pics. We're going to check it out this weekend. 



lovetoscrap said:


> IHOP has pumpkin pancakes.  YUM!!!



You don't say...hmmmm  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Sue*--Good luck finding a gym. I have found the main advantage to the Y around here is the pool. I am not a big pool person (for working out) but it comes in handy if you have to do rehab.



Thanks, hopefully we'll join one or the other this weekend. I'd love to be able to hop on the elliptical again. It's been a while 



SettinSail said:


> I had MORE drama with my family today.  This time it involved money and really made me mad/sad. It's like something has been stirred up that will not rest now.  DH does not want to go to Christmas at my parents house this year.  I have never missed a year and don't intend to start but things are getting to the point where it is hard to get past this.



Sorry to hear about your family drama, especially when it involves the holidays. I hope it all works itself out 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I saw a few people that had their interviews on Sunday got accepted today...I did not and so gave in and went to check my dashboard...no rejection, but no acceptance. I feel like I'm in "The Waiting Place" from Dr Seuss' "Oh, the Places You'll Go!"...everyone's just waiting!



Was yours on Sunday as well?



lisah0711 said:


> ITA, *Sue,* the pumpkin stuff is tasty.   It won't be around too much longer, though, then everything will be peppermint and chocolate!



Lucky for me, I'm not a huge peppermint fan 



tigger813 said:


> IT'S SNOWING IN MASSACHUSETTS!!!!!



How did I miss it 



Best of luck with your weigh-ins tomorrow. I cleared out my messages, so my box is ready when you are


----------



## cclovesdis

I hope this is right…

Healthy Habits Week 5 Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

4HOLIDAYS
aamomma
akhaloha
AUdisneyDad
AUdisneyDad's DW
buzz5985
cclovesdis
ClassicPooh2
glass1/2fll
ougrad86

*And, EVERYONE earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad* and *akhaloha* who earned all 30 points! 

Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad’s DW* who earned 29 points, *buzz5985* who earned 28 points, and *aamomma* who earned 26 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *AUdisneyDad’s DW*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Healthy Habits Week 6 Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

4HOLIDAYS
aamomma
akhaloha
AUdisneyDad
AUdisneyDad's DW
buzz5985
cclovesdis
ClassicPooh2
glass1/2fll
ougrad86

*And, aamomma, akhaloha, AUdisneyDad, AUdisneyDad’s DW, buzz5985, ClassicPooh2, and ougrad86 earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad, AUdisneyDad’s DW, and ougrad86* who earned all 30 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *glass1/2fll*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the weekly prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 8: Peter Pan

Peter Pan is another one of my first Disney movies. Tinkerbelle has a place in my heart. I enjoy the story line and how it is recreated on Peter Pans Flight in Fantasyland. I always find something new when I ride this attraction. Most of the characters in the movie (aka not the villians) have strength, courage, smarts, and gratitude. In their honor

Im pretty sure that flying is considered exercising. Im not sure that its the exercise Id pick, however. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 15 minutes.*

What adventure wouldnt be complete without water? *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*

The Lost Boys ate just about anything. Well, our bodies deserve the best. *3. Eat 5 servings of fruits and veggies in total per day.* 

Wendy loved to read. It was her way of relaxing. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!

Mini-Challenges:

1. I am hoping to never have to walk the plank, but just in case, courage will come in handy. *Do something you would not ordinarily do.* (This does not have to be sky diving or running on the beach. Its entirely up to you. My plan is to spend some time playing the piano for the first time since this time last year.) Note: We are all courageous people. I just think it would be fun to try something different. Thanks to donac for this idea!

2. It may not be the focus of the movie, but I have noticed that the non-villain characters are very thankful. *Write a list of 10 things for which you are thankful.*

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## SettinSail

Oy!   What a long day!  I was up at my usual 5:30 this morning and worked 6 hours, then had a hair appt and went to a 50th birthday party for a college friend of mine tonight.   I hate to weigh tomorrow!  Her party was at a steakhouse-I had a 6 oz ribeye, baked potato with ~ Tbls ea butter and sour cream, salad bar w/blue cheese dressing and chocolate cake!    And about 1/2 piece of Texas toast  I have not eaten like that in years!    We were a large group of old cackling women having a great time.  I heard the funniest line tonight about a lady who was dating a much younger man.  The story went that when the lady found out the young guy had never heard of Elton John she "told him to pack his Scooby-Do underwear and get out".  Oh boy we had a lot of laughs tonight.

Staying up late to see if the Rangers can win the WS, looking good right now.

OK, my holiday plan is as follows:
1.   Work VERY hard in the weeks leading up to Thanksgiving.  Hoping to lose 3 more pounds from my lowest in the challenge so far by then.
2. Not expecting to lose much at all between Thanksgiving & New Year's.
3. I will weigh every day and carefully monitor my weight to make sure I don't gain any before the end of the year.  If I see myself going up one day, I have to work hard and cut back that day to immed take the weight off.  I will keep up my exercise and drinking water and can have treats in moderation if my weight has not gone up.

One of my funniest costumes ever was a pregnant nun back in my early twenties.  I don't remember who had the costume but I remember there were several of us who wore it for a few years.   My son has been a very cute Shrek, M & M, Superman and latest costumes were monsters and gory stuff. He wants to go to a party tomorrow night and I have told him repeatedly I need to know what adult will be there and he keeps saying he does not know. He is going to be very upset tomorrow night when I don't let him go but I'm not about to let him go to a party unless I know who is there to chaperone!

Hope this game is over soon!


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> 
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)



Well, I don't really plan on buying any Halloween candy, so that's not a problem. I'm going home the weekend before Thanksgiving and it would be silly to come back to school for two days and then go back home again, so I'm just staying here (because you can stay over breaks in the townhouses), so no food to deal with then. And we normally don't do too much for Christmas. My aunt normally has a gathering on the Saturday after, but Mom has to work so we won't be going. 

In first or second grade, Mom made me a really awesome M&M costume. In fourth grade, she made me a Statue of Liberty costume, complete with a felt torch.  



tigger813 said:


> IT'S SNOWING IN MASSACHUSETTS!!!!!



Yup, it was doing a horrible rain/snow thing here earlier, but wasn't sticking. I actually busted out the winter jacket today-and it's the first time I've worn it since losing weight-it was actually a little BIG! 

I met with the Dean of the College today to discuss credit options if I get accepted to the college program. She has been friendly to me in the past, but two of my housemates have had issues with her. Today she was not outright rude to me, but it was like pulling teeth to get straight answers about anything. She was very sarcastic at points, and I just left with an overall bitter feeling about the administration here. The secretaries in her office were extremely unprofessional, yelling loudly about the art history/studio departments when a student from that department was in the office. Then this evening I got a very unprofessional e-mail from my department chair, that was meant for the secretary, not me (our last names start with the same three letters). That is the second time that has happened, and this time she was dissing a student. Lesson: Check who you are sending e-mails to before you actually send it!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Bwaaahaahaa! Welcome to Fearsome Friday! I am Maria and I will be your coach this week, following the Amazing Pamela (Thanks, *Pamela*!) Let's get going with the QOTD:

Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

Thank you, *Pamela,* for coaching last week!  Loved all your questions.   

How is the costume coming along?  It was nice of your Mom to come help you.  Did you ever say what your daughter's costume is?  Maybe I missed it when I was following along on the iPhone.    I loved the robot costume!  



lovehoney said:


> I always lose weight during the holiday season.  I keep myself so busy that I tend to run out of time to eat.  Also I exercise more because we have such mild winters.



That is super! Makes this time of year much easier for you!   



DopeyDame said:


> I'm really struggling with DS halloween costume this year.  He's 2.5.  any good suggestions?  (A little behnd the game, I know!)  my favorite halloween costume.... humm... DH and I were pirates together a few years ago and that was really fun.  Nothing too impressive...



I'm sure he will be cute not matter what you pick!    Good luck!



donac said:


> For Thanksgiving and Christmas for the last couple of years I have been preparing the meals for both holidays, packing them into the car and bringing them to mil's so she doesn't have to travel.  By the time I finish I am usually too tired to eat anything.



I remember reading about the transporting of the holiday meals, *Dona.*   Didn't they not let you use the stove once you got everything there and then dinner has to be served on the dot?  It is very, very nice of you to go through all the effort and jump through all the hoops for your DH's family.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Lucky for me, I'm not a huge peppermint fan



What about gingerbread?  

Love the Peter Pan them for HH this week, *CC!* 

Sounds like a fun time with your friends, *Shawn!*  You totally deserve it!  

*Gretchen,*  for some good news soon for you.  Sounds like it is time to say good-bye to that school.  Will your grad school be somewhere else? 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Bwaaahaahaa! Welcome to Fearsome Friday! I am Maria and I will be your coach this week, following the Amazing Pamela (Thanks, *Pamela*!) Let's get going with the QOTD:
> 
> Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?
> 
> Maria



 *Coach Maria!*  I always love a Maria coaching week!    Amazing Pamela is a tough act to follow but you are totally up for the job.  

Scariest movie that I recall seeing was Blair Witch Project and I was an adult.  I saw most of the The Others not too long ago and that was pretty scary, too, although more intriguing plot line than anything.  I saw the Halloween movies way back when I was a teen but I'm not really into the gory stuff.  I do like a scare, but more like a Dark Shadows, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Harry Potter with a bit of scaring and cool sets.  I really love to look at the sets and costumes for Halloween specials of shows -- I loved the haunted maze on BL this week.  

I am a maintain for this week.  It's not a big surprise since I have been sick and not exercising and had the run in with the Halloween candy.  I do have to work it this week-end to make sure that I lose one pound to make my goal for the month.  That is important to keep me on track for my weight loss for the Tinker Bell Half.  I will do that.  

Working on my day off today but hopefully only until noon.  DH is working, too, so it's not so bad.   It's good to be busy! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

A quick good morning and a big Thank you to Pamela for coaching last week, and helping me to get back on track.  3 days of tracking every bite and staying within my ww points, is the most I have done since I don't know when.  Thank you for inspiring me.  

Welcome Maria!!  Thanks for coaching this week, and I know you'll be there to keep me in the wagon.  

Good luck to everyone on weighin this week.  My scale battery died so I'll weighin tomorrow, but wii fit was looking good.  

Have a great day!!

ps. the peppermint/mocha creamer is already out at market basket.  So worth the points.


----------



## lovehoney

DopeyDame said:


> I'm really struggling with DS halloween costume this year.  He's 2.5.  any good suggestions?



What about a puppy costume.  Here is a quick dalmation costume.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?




I absolutely hate scary movies. Last year I got roped into watching "7" with Brad Pitt. It was horrifying and gory; I didn't even finish watching it, went back to my room and slept with the lights on! 

My old roommate was terrified of dolls because her parents let her watch "Child's Play" (the first Chucky movie, from what I understand) around age 5. She despises "it's a small world" for this reason, and on the 2011 Disney planning DVD they talk about that ride and say "What child doesn't love singing dolls?" Katie doesn't!


----------



## cobbler

lovehoney said:


> I always lose weight during the holiday season.  I keep myself so busy that I tend to run out of time to eat.  Also I exercise more because we have such mild winters.



Lucky! I don't have a plan this season (nor do I any other season) but I'm going to try my hardest NOT to gain any!



SevrenLuna said:


> I am a new label reader. I have had some big (not so good) life changes in the last four years and I have gained 40 lbs.  On My recent doctors visit; surprise, surprise my new love handles came with a side of diabetes.   So in an effort to avoid the meds, I'm on a weight loss journey.  My new found love of reading ALL the information on everything I eat, cuts down on the time I have to eat anything. Humm...This just may work after-all.



Congrats on the weight loss journey instead of the meds. A lot of people don't think in that manner so that is awesome! I'm rooting for you! 



tigger813 said:


> IT'S SNOWING IN MASSACHUSETTS!!!!!



Can you please keep the snow in MA?? PLEASE???? I don't want any here in MI, we get enough and I am just not looking forward to it 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Bwaaahaahaa! Welcome to Fearsome Friday! I am Maria and I will be your coach this week, following the Amazing Pamela (Thanks, *Pamela*!) Let's get going with the QOTD:
> 
> Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?
> 
> Maria


 
I think it was Poltergeist (sp?) 2. I remember the boy being stuck on the ceiling from his braces with the wires all crazy. Scared me for weeks. I was 5 when it came out and remember seeing it on TV so I had to be about 8?? when that happened. I actually wasn't allowed to watch the whole thing because I was young but somehow caught that part of it and wouldn't watch it for  years...

*Pjlla* That robot costume is fantastic!! 

As for me, no workouts yesterday, had the intention but didn't BOOOOO to me  I'm dressed and ready for my workout now and that is where I am heading. 3x this week. I guess that isn't too horrible considering I'm coming off from several months of nothing.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

So I am finally back from my vaca-cruise and f&W-and had to weigh in.  I was thinking for the amount I ate it would be much worse. I have to say it was totally worth it.  Loved all the food!  The entire trip was terrific. We booked 2 more cruise for 2013 but my boys are begging to go next yr.  They are offering to sell belongings, give up their Christmas gifts, future WDW trips...to go.  They are 13 and 15 and loved the clubs. I'm considering it.

 Now back to reality and the routine.  

QOTD-I don't like horror movies.  I remember seing a vampire movie as a child called Salem's Lot and trying to hide my face.  My boys find them funny and try and get me to watch them.


----------



## liesel

*lovehoney* I am jealous of your mild winters right now, we got 8 inches of snow on Wednesday!  Great job on keeping active and losing during the holiday season.

*cobbler* Don't beat yourself up about missing a workout, you are doing great!

*Tracey* I hope everything is going well with your parents.

*Gretchen* My fingers are crossed for you, I really hope you make it into the CP program.   about your roommate, that's one of DD6's favorite rides!

*Tracey and Gretchen* I forgot to mention this, but DS and I got accepted into Pottermore 5 weeks ago, but we have had no time to do anything!

*LisaH* I hope you are feeling better.  I was so excited to get my Tink email too, at least we are on a list somewhere!

*Pamela* Thanks for coaching this past week!  I loved the robot costume  for making it yourself!

*Maria* Thanks for coaching this week!

*To everyone in Mass* I hope you enjoyed your dusting of snow, a taste of what's to come.

*CC* I am loving the creativity of the HH challenges!

QOTD: I really don't like scary movies so I would have to say seeing The Blair Witch Project in the theaters.  Now that was an interesting movie.

Halloween weekend is always a busy time, here's hoping I stay OP and have time for my workouts!  I really don't like candy, so its only the chocolate that will tempt me.  My kids aren't really into candy either, so I end up throwing so much away.  Have a great weekend everyone!

ETA: I almost forgot to mention, I FINALLY hit 40 pounds gone!  Having 2 vacations in the last month really slowed things down, but hopefully I'm getting my momentum back.  I want to lose 10 more before the Tink.

another ETA: *LisaH* I just saw that we both said The Blair Witch Project!  How funny!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> 
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a minute to at least answer these questions............P




Halloween, well it was Halloween week on the biggest loser last week and I just keep reminding myself of a few facts. 
1. the average American eats 24 pounds of candy a year. OMG that is a huge amount!!!! 
2.  The temptation last week was a cauldron of candy. 1 if you ate a pound of candy you got a 1 pound advantage. Um no. they served up a pound of candy to see how many pieces it was. They stuffed and entire quart size ziploc bag with fun size candy. My kids get that in one night of TorTing, it was crazy!!! 
For food holidays such as Xmas, I dig out the tightest pair of pants I own. LOL 
Crazy but it works!!!

Fluff - Hands down Wonder Woman 4th grade!!!! Mom sews so I get awesome costumes. Sadly my parents weren't big on picture taking so I don't think I have pics. 

*Pamela* thanks for coaching this week!!!!!

Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?

Maria [/QUOTE]

I hate scary movies!! I see bits and pieces of them but I'd say probably 7 and the Ring. But I've never seen them all the way through.


----------



## pjlla

Just another fly-by to say hello.  Sorry I bailed out for the last part of my coaching week.  I am really right out straight trying to get this costume done for DD and keep  all of my "balls in the air" right now.  

Thanks for bearing with me this week!  I hope you all enjoyed my questions and learned something about yourselves and about each other! TTYL..............P


----------



## tigger813

Quick post before I head out for the last time today! I've been running around since this morning! 

Had a dusting of snow over night and may get between 2 and 10 inches tomorrow night and Sunday. Gotta fill the gas tank for the snow blower when I go out. Finishing up some laundry so I don't have to do any this weekend. 

QOTD: Saw Salem's Lot when I was in my early teens. FREAKED ME OUT!!!! I've also been really frightened since seeing The Shining! Not a fan! Was going to watch one of those new horror shows on tv but Brian suggested I not do that before bed! I'll stick with Harry Potter! That's about as frightening as I get!

We are huge Ghost Hunters fans! Only really jumped once when watching that! We love the live one they do on Halloween! That's what got us hooked last year!

Time to finish watching Private Practice and then head out! Can't wait to come home and put on my jammies and have a drink! This has been a crazy week!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *Coach Maria!*  I always love a Maria coaching week!    Amazing Pamela is a tough act to follow but you are totally up for the job.
> 
> Scariest movie that I recall seeing was Blair Witch Project and I was an adult.  I saw most of the The Others not too long ago and that was pretty scary, too, although more intriguing plot line than anything.  I saw the Halloween movies way back when I was a teen but I'm not really into the gory stuff.  I do like a scare, but more like a Dark Shadows, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Harry Potter with a bit of scaring and cool sets.  I really love to look at the sets and costumes for Halloween specials of shows -- I loved the haunted maze on BL this week.



Blair Witch was really scary! I agree, I much prefer scare to gore. That BL maze was scary! I suspect if things don't turn around Anna will not be back next year. No one seems to like her. 



mikamah said:


> Welcome Maria!!  Thanks for coaching this week, and I know you'll be there to keep me in the wagon.



I know you are wearing your seatbelt, so even if we hit some bumps in the road you will not be bounced out of the wagon! No BL Contestant Left Behind 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I absolutely hate scary movies. Last year I got roped into watching "7" with Brad Pitt. It was horrifying and gory; I didn't even finish watching it, went back to my room and slept with the lights on!
> 
> My old roommate was terrified of dolls because her parents let her watch "Child's Play" (the first Chucky movie, from what I understand) around age 5. She despises "it's a small world" for this reason, and on the 2011 Disney planning DVD they talk about that ride and say "What child doesn't love singing dolls?" Katie doesn't!



That is a great story about your roommate. It just goes to show you how something can seem innocuous, and be terrifying 



cobbler said:


> I think it was Poltergeist (sp?) 2. I remember the boy being stuck on the ceiling from his braces with the wires all crazy. Scared me for weeks. I was 5 when it came out and remember seeing it on TV so I had to be about 8?? when that happened. I actually wasn't allowed to watch the whole thing because I was young but somehow caught that part of it and wouldn't watch it for  years...



It's hard to top, "They're Heeere" for scary lines. The Poltergeist movies are very scary! 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD-I don't like horror movies.  I remember seing a vampire movie as a child called Salem's Lot and trying to hide my face.  My boys find them funny and try and get me to watch them.



Salem's Lot -- Stephen King strikes again! He is the master of the scare. Isn't it interesting how vampires were (and still are, sometimes) this horrible, scary icon, but now tween, teen and even older  girls are swooning at the thought?! Now that is rejuvenated image 



liesel said:


> QOTD: I really don't like scary movies so I would have to say seeing The Blair Witch Project in the theaters.  Now that was an interesting movie.



Congrats on the 40 lbs, what a wonderful milestone!  Blair Witch strikes again! I think that was so scary because it seemed so real. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I hate scary movies!! I see bits and pieces of them but I'd say probably 7 and the Ring. But I've never seen them all the way through.



I like to be scared, but I'm a big "hider" for the really nasty parts. I think it's our prerogative to miss anything that gives us the Yuddies (yep, I borrowed that from a Nebo TR, for anyone who follows them). 



pjlla said:


> Thanks for bearing with me this week!  I hope you all enjoyed my questions and learned something about yourselves and about each other!



You had awesome questions, and I always learn (or remember!) something important when you coach. Thanks, *Pamela!* 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Worfiedoodles said:


> Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?




I have two, one as a child and one as an adult. I was frightened beyond belief after seeing "Bambi". I know it is not supposed to be scary, but it gave me nightmares for months. I thought my brick house was going to burn down in a fire  I think I was 5/6 when I saw it, and it really stayed with me. I might be able to handle it now...  

The scariest movie I've seen as an adult is "The Omen". Damien was one scary kid. It was old when I saw it, but it stayed with me...

I do like to be scared, under controlled conditions like a movie -- particularly one I can pause or FF 




tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Saw Salem's Lot when I was in my early teens. FREAKED ME OUT!!!! I've also been really frightened since seeing The Shining! Not a fan! Was going to watch one of those new horror shows on tv but Brian suggested I not do that before bed! I'll stick with Harry Potter! That's about as frightening as I get!
> 
> We are huge Ghost Hunters fans! Only really jumped once when watching that! We love the live one they do on Halloween! That's what got us hooked last year!



I think Harry Potter can be plenty scary! Ghost Hunters is fun, I think that's a "safer" kind of scare -- and much more family friendly! 

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> The scariest movie I've seen as an adult is "The Omen". Damien was one scary kid. It was old when I saw it, but it stayed with me...



Oh, I forgot about The Omen.  That was scary!   Salem's Lot was a good scary one, too.  I also remember getting so scared seeing The Stepford Wives (the original one) as a teenager that my friend and I had to turn on the heater in the car -- it was July in Scottsdale, Arizona! 

I think that you are right about Anna on the Biggest Loser, *Maria,* even though they built a tennis court for her and all.  I like Dolvett but I think that he is having trouble figuring out what kind of trainer he wants to be:  in the gym he's the drill sergeant but then outside this week he was more get in touch with yourself.    I'm not missing Jillian at all.


----------



## liesel

*LisaH and Maria* I agree with you guys about Anna on BL too!  I think she is a wonderful athlete, but training is not her area of expertise and it shows!  I loved the Halloween maze too.

I forgot to mention that our school is taking Halloween candy donations next week to donate to our troops.  The dentist collecting the candy is giving the school 50 cents for each pound collected, which I thought sounded great until seeing that huge cauldron of candy on the BL!  Hopefully our haul will be much bigger.

Have a great OP day!


----------



## donac

Good friday afternoon.  

Let's get the QOTD over with.  I don't do scary movies.  I can only think of one that I saw in the movies and I think we walked out of the movie.  Ican't remember the name of the movie but there were a lot of big stars in it and we hated it.  

For those of you who are new to the challenges let me explain about the food.  My mil is on oxygen at night because of lung problems.  She never uses it during the day but only at night.  Soon after she had this problem her oven broke and my sil will not let them replace it because it is gas and there is flames and the house might blow up.  It still doesn't explain why they can have a gas burner and use that.

the last few years I have been making all the food (none of my sil's cook), packing it in some coolers and crockpots and taking it the 40 minutes to my inlaw's house.  I finish up the food there.  My fil is crazy about eating at a certain time.  If dh is watching a football game and there is 20 seconds left in the half but it is 2, fil will yell to turn off the tv because he has to eat at exactly 2 on holidays.  Our nephew plays trombone and we knew he was playing an Easter service so we were going to wait for him but fil said NO.

So you can see why I am so tired that I don't feel like eating.  Last year I had twisted my knee a couple weeks before Thanksgiving.  I thought it was getting better but with all the stress of Thanksgiving it just started getting worse and worse.  I found out after an MRI that I had arthritis,  a torn meniscus, torn cartiledge and a stress fracture and I still managed to make Thanksgiving dinner and Christmas dinner for dh's family. 

Can I have some PD for my ds2.  He is taking his professional engineer's license tomorrow.  He has to take 2 tests one now and one in about 5 years after he has been working during that time.  I know he will do fine.  He has been studying for the last 3 months.

Off to get some things done around here. 

Have a happy and healthy evening.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hi everyone!

Sorry, I've been MIA for the past almost 2 weeks. However, we've had a lot going on. We liquidated our towing company and hopefully by the end of the weekend the tow trucks will be sold. Our house in TX is on the rental market right now. The housing market is so bad right now I wouldn't get anywhere near what I paid for my house right now. We're having a few friends take down the pool in the backyard along with the deck. The realtor said many people love the house but don't want the pool. Plus even if someone wanted it we would have to pay to maintain it, screw that!

I started using my Sparkpeople account again for weight loss (www.sparkpeople.com). If anyone is on the site my screen name is: LDHSFALCON. I've started back slowly with working out 5 times this past week. I've also drank eight 8 ounce glasses of water and tracked every bite I've put into my mouth. I realized I'm not eating many calories so I'm shooting for a 1200 - 1400 calorie day. The last two days i've hit my calorie count. Well, today being exactly one week from when I started I got on the scale to check my progress.

DOWN TWO POUNDS! 

Alan is on this journey with me and he's lost 4 pounds. We went grocery shopping today and I caught him more then once reading labels on food . He really seems like he's trying to help me and support me this go around. My mini goal right now is to lose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving. 


 I've changed from the up all night owl to the in bed before midnight and up anywhere from 3a-6a. I didn't get up til 1030 this morning because I was up watching game 6 of the World Series. GO RANGERS!! I love the new change of getting up early. I was never a big breakfast eater but now I eat it every morning. I love cooking in this house and I've done it a lot lately. I've made a binder for the year where I include meal plan forms that I feel out for each week and I add recipes and workouts that I find on Sparkpeople. Its really keeping me motivated to have something where I can keep track of stuff and see my progress with eating healthier and such. 
Oh, and our pool will be finished by the end of next week!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTDs: No concrete holiday eating control plans. Fortunately we're pretty much hermits, so it's not like we go to a lot of parties!
I don't like scary stuff. I remember being terrified of the flying monkeys in Wizard of Oz. Today's paper had a short list of scary movies; that was one of them! Also Fantasia! We always stop the movie before that last scary piece.

Had a good weigh in. hooray But I am not off to a good start of the new week.  Haven't eaten anything bad, just not good. So far not a single fruit/vegetable has passed my lips! Didn't run today but will get one in tomorrow morning. So ready for it! Gotta make it a good one because we are having dinner tomorrow with a group from our church. I am making a brie cheese appetizer that is sooooo good. It will be hard to restrain myself.

Well, after waiting nearly a month, today we learned that DS2 made the honor choir in Seattle!!!!!! We are so excited for this great opportunity for him. It'll be 4 days in March. He'll learn so much, and the final concert will be outstanding, I am sure. To celebrate he wants McDonald's for dinner. ugh

DS1 wants me to watch the World Series with him. Have a super weekend!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> I have two, one as a child and one as an adult. I was frightened beyond belief after seeing "Bambi". I know it is not supposed to be scary, but it gave me nightmares for months. I thought my brick house was going to burn down in a fire  I think I was 5/6 when I saw it, and it really stayed with me. I might be able to handle it now...
> 
> I think Harry Potter can be plenty scary!



The first and only time I saw Bambi, I was three years old and staying with my aunt. It was when my Mom was in the hospital after my brother was born, and because they were there so long (after all, they both nearly died) I had to go stay with my aunt. I don't remember anything about the movie, but the fact that I remember seeing it always amazes me. I have it on VHS and do intend to watch it at some point.

There are parts in Harry Potter that scare the living daylights out of me! The snake scene in DH Part 1-I didn't watch that the first three times I saw the movie, and when I finally did it was during the day with all the lights on and at least one other person in the room with me. Also, the Basilisk part in Chamber of Secrets-I actually refused to watch past a certain point when I was younger. And the Inferi in Half Blood Prince-even though I know the hand is going to shoot out of the water I still jump every time! 



donac said:


> Can I have some PD for my ds2.  He is taking his professional engineer's license tomorrow.  He has to take 2 tests one now and one in about 5 years after he has been working during that time.  I know he will do fine.  He has been studying for the last 3 months.



Wishing him luck and sending pixie dust your way! Thankfully I've got 4 more years before I have to take any major audiology exams!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> DOWN TWO POUNDS!
> Alan is on this journey with me and he's lost 4 pounds. We went grocery shopping today and I caught him more then once reading labels on food . He really seems like he's trying to help me and support me this go around. My mini goal right now is to lose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving.



Great job! I'm glad to hear you're adjusting to life in Florida!



glss1/2fll said:


> I don't like scary stuff. I remember being terrified of the flying monkeys in Wizard of Oz. Today's paper had a short list of scary movies; that was one of them! Also Fantasia! We always stop the movie before that last scary piece.
> 
> Well, after waiting nearly a month, today we learned that DS2 made the honor choir in Seattle!!!!!! We are so excited for this great opportunity for him. It'll be 4 days in March. He'll learn so much, and the final concert will be outstanding, I am sure. To celebrate he wants McDonald's for dinner. ugh



The flying monkeys are creepy, but monkeys in general freak me out! There's an insurance commercial out right now and it features a gorilla-I shudder every time i comes on. I think you mean the Chernabog/Night on Bald Mountain part in Fantasia. I haven't seen Fantasia in a LONG time (I think I saw that at another aunt's house when I was 5 or 6), but Chernabog and that song are featured in Fantasmic, World of Color and possibly SpectroMagic. It's a great song, but yeah, definitely scary!

Congrats to your son! I did a lot of those festivals from 6th-11th grade, but for band/orchestra. I think I did 4 county, 3 regional and 1 state. The waiting was always the toughest part! The year I found out I got into the county orchestra, I cried! I had wanted that for a long time (they only take 2-4 flutes into the orchestra, and like 16 into the band). The concerts were always very good!


----------



## SettinSail

Watching the WS AGAIN tonight since the Rangers did not finish it out last night.   I think it will be very hard for them to win tonight.  The Cards seem to have all the mo right now.  Well Rose is a big Cards fan so ONE of us will be happy

Dona, good luck to your son.  My DH never got his PE, he opted to get an MBA after his engineering degree and go that route.  Both of your DS are so hard working and smart, you are really lucky!   Sorry to hear about all that work you have to do with the food for your in-laws, that is a lot for one person to do.  I was just having the thought tonight that I should make some meals for my parents a couple times a month just to give my Mom a night off once in awhile.  I will need to research some lo carb recipes for them.  I made them a mini pumpkin loaf a few weeks ago and my Dad ate almost all of it!

Pamela, thanks for being our coach last week and Maria this week!

QOTD:  Wizard of Oz/Rudolph (Abominable Snowman) when I was younger, Carrie/Jaws/Halloween as a teenager, Silence of the Lambs/The Others as an adult.   I do NOT do scary movies.  I'm scared of the dark and can't sleep when DH is out of town.  DS will not sleep with me anymore so I'm all by myself trying to sleep with the light on when DS is out of town   I know many people went to see Paranormal Activity 3 this weekend.  Just the commercials for that creep me out

I was only up .4 this morning after my steakhouse gluttony last night  I did pretty well cutting back today but did have 2 homemade ladyfinger cookies someone brought into work.  OMG, they were so delicious, I could have eaten 10 of them.  Did an hour workout at the Y while DS was at Bible Study this afternoon.  So proud of DS today, he made a 93 on his formative in Honors Geometry  He only needs to raise his average 2 pts and he will have a B in there and he has an A in all other classes  I think his confidence is up now in Geometry.  He studied off and on 7 hours the night before the test  He is not a natural at Math (me neither!)

Hope everyone is doing well and I confess I have not read back very far but will try to catch up reading posts while I am watching this game.


----------



## Rose&Mike

SettinSail said:


> Watching the WS AGAIN tonight since the Rangers did not finish it out last night.   I think it will be very hard for them to win tonight.  The Cards seem to have all the mo right now.  Well Rose is a big Cards fan so ONE of us will be happy


Actually, I love the Reds. They are my favorite team, but the Cards are my second favorite team. Did I tell you I am going to marry Albert Pujols when I grow up? We were in Miami several years ago and stayed at the same Westin in Hollywood Beach where the mlb teams stay and there was Albert, just hanging out in the lobby of the hotel looking fabulous. I just drank my mojito and drooled. It was a lovely vacation. I do really like Josh Hamilton and have been rooting for him to do well ever since he came back, so no matter who wins tonight, it's been a great series!


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> 
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)




My plan is just to keep tracking my food and exercise. I am not going to deny myself anything but I am going to watch portion sizes. My big problem is Christmas cookies. I LOVE to bake and between myself, my sister, and my mom, we usually make about 15 different kinds of cookies and we end up with a couple dozen of each (well, not my mom...she lives alone so she usually gets 6 of each cookie and freezes them). We freeze a bunch and take some to other people's houses for the holidays, but needless to say, I force DH to eat a lot of cookies. He doesn't mind, though 

I remember my sister and I dressing as Indians one year. Oops, I guess we would be called Native Americans now. My mom made the costumes and we loved them. This year is the first year we are making a costume for one of our DSs. I am not a crafty person. I don't know how to sew anything. My DH sews small things if needed. He has banned me from all needles  DS8 wanted to be a scuba diver, so DH is making his costume. I think he finished today. I hope it's easy for him to put on at school Monday!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Bwaaahaahaa! Welcome to Fearsome Friday! I am Maria and I will be your coach this week, following the Amazing Pamela (Thanks, *Pamela*!) Let's get going with the QOTD:
> 
> Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?
> 
> Maria



I can't remember which movie it was, but I think the scariest was a Halloween or Friday the 13th movie that my sister and her friends were watching. I wasn't allowed to watch because I was young (maybe 6?) and Dsis was 12. I snuck into the living room and laid behind the couch watching. It messed me up! I still cannot watch gorry movies. Although, I do like a suspenseful movie!


I am pretty upset with my scale  I weighed myself this morning and it was the same as the last time I weighed. So I picked up something heavy and weighed my self with that. Then I reweighed myself and it said something completely different that the 1st time! So I tried one more time, and got a different number. So all in all, I weighed 3 different numbers in about 5 minutes and they span 1.5 pounds!!! Maybe it's time for a new scale? 

I also didn't eat very healthy today. I splurged on a cupcake at work and piece of cream cheese coffee cake I made for DH for school. I am working out much harder than ever, but I seem to eat more. I need to get my eating under control. I feel so blah and didn't work out today, either. I took my boys to see Puss in Boots instead. It was cute and worth it to hang out with my boys. I plan to get up early and go to the gym to run on the TM since our district CC meet is tomorrow at the park I run in. 

Well, now that I've rambled on about myself...

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Jill


----------



## mackeysmom

QOTD - I absolutely LOOOVE horror movies!  None of this modern-day CGI crap - good old-fashioned slasher flicks.  That said - most of them don't scare me, but I think the original Halloween and Black Christmas are two of the best.  Neither of them are overly gory - both rely more on your imagination of the gore than on the gore itself. 

Diet-wise:   I am so mad that I forgot to weigh myself this morning before I ate.  I will have to submit my weight tomorrow.   I think I had a really good week and am looking forward to seeing what the scale says.

My biggest victory this week - having over ten pounds of Halloween candy in the house and only eating 3 small pieces over the course of the week. 

I was playing around on Picnik today and made this picture of my boys (who rarely pose anywhere near each other, so this was a fluke):






- Laura


----------



## SettinSail

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I didn't get up til 1030 this morning because I was up watching game 6 of the World Series. GO RANGERS!!



Go Rangers  We are huge Josh Hamilton fans.  DS played in the same Little League here in our town that he did as a child. That game last night KILLED me!   I made it to the 10th inning but had to go to sleep since I get up at 5:30am.  Congrats on the 2 lbs.  Having the partner's support is so great



glss1/2fll said:


> I am making a brie cheese appetizer
> DS1 wants me to watch the World Series with him. Have a super weekend!



Yum, that sounds delish!   Congrats on your son making the choir.  I wish my son would do something in the arts.  Enjoy watching the game I look up every time I hear the bat crack



liesel said:


> I forgot to mention that our school is taking Halloween candy donations next week to donate to our troops.  The dentist collecting the candy is giving the school 50 cents for each pound collected, which I thought sounded great until seeing that huge cauldron of candy on the BL!  Hopefully our haul will be much bigger.
> 
> Have a great OP day!



What a great idea!  I was so surprised no one had a really great WI on the show this week   I don't think anyone ate the candy



lisah0711 said:


> Oh, I forgot about The Omen.



 that's another scary one!   Did you ever see Rosemary's Baby?

I would not be motivated by Dolvette, too intense for me!  I like some gentle encouragement



Worfiedoodles said:


> I was frightened beyond belief after seeing "Bambi".



  never heard that before!



tigger813 said:


> Had a dusting of snow over night and may get between 2 and 10 inches tomorrow night and Sunday.



I saw that on the National News!!!  Stay safe with whatever you get. It is freezing down here too. It was barely 50 degrees during the day today and in the 30's overnight tonight.  Of course we have tickets to UNC v Wake Forest tomorrow ~ we are going to freeze our butts off!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I met with the Dean of the College today to discuss credit options if I get accepted to the college program. She has been friendly to me in the past, but two of my housemates have had issues with her. Today she was not outright rude to me, but it was like pulling teeth to get straight answers about anything. She was very sarcastic at points, and I just left with an overall bitter feeling about the administration here. The secretaries in her office were extremely unprofessional, yelling loudly about the art history/studio departments when a student from that department was in the office. Then this evening I got a very unprofessional e-mail from my department chair, that was meant for the secretary, not me (our last names start with the same three letters). That is the second time that has happened, and this time she was dissing a student. Lesson: Check who you are sending e-mails to before you actually send it!



Wow, that is crazy !!   Forgot to tell you I saw a guy at the Fair with a "Geneoso Lax"  T-shirt on.  Not sure if I spelled that correctly but I thought of you when I saw it   Congrats on the coat !   I love that feeling when I put on clothes that are bigger on me.  Really makes it real that you are getting smaller



lisah0711 said:


> I do like a scare, but more like a Dark Shadows



Dark Shadows!   You might have to be a "certain" age to know what that is!   "A maintain is a win in my book every time"-a friend told me that once and it is SO true  (your very own words I believe)  Glad you guys are busy!



mikamah said:


> 3 days of tracking every bite and staying within my ww points, is the most I have done since I don't know when.







cobbler said:


> As for me, no workouts yesterday, had the intention but didn't BOOOOO to me. I'm dressed and ready for my workout now and that is where I am heading. 3x this week. I guess that isn't too horrible considering I'm coming off from several months of nothing.



3 times in one week is awesome



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Loved all the food!  The entire trip was terrific. We booked 2 more cruise for 2013 but my boys are begging to go next yr.  They are offering to sell belongings, give up their Christmas gifts, future WDW trips...to go.  They are 13 and 15 and loved the clubs. I'm considering it.



2 more cruises- LUCKY!!!   My DS 14 LOVES the kids clubs! They stay up all night and do so many fun things.  We go to bed and feel secure he is being well taken care of.  DS loves to come into the room late at night and order a PB & J, cookies and milk before bed.  He also loves going to the theater and watching movies with friends he met on the ship.  Where you on the Dream?  Did you go to the specialty restaurant?  (can't remember the name)  I think Sue just got back from a cruise 



liesel said:


> I really don't like candy,   My kids aren't really into candy either, so I end up throwing so much away.  Have a great weekend everyone!



Congrats on 40 pounds   That is AWESOME!!!!   8 more lbs and I will reach that milestone too!  For me it will probably take 6 months. 

DON"T LIKE CANDY???!!!!   WHAT !!!???   Wonder if you could donate it to a food bank or something like that



BernardandMissBianca said:


> 1. the average American eats 24 pounds of candy a year. OMG that is a huge amount!!!!



I heard them say that on the show; it is almost unbelieveable!  Somewhere recently we heard there are something like 17 tsp of sugar in an 8 oz coke, I don't think any of us have gotten a coke since we heard that!  I think they showed the 17 tsps on TV and it just really brought it home.



pjlla said:


> Sorry I bailed out for the last part of my coaching week.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me this week!  I hope you all enjoyed my questions and learned something about yourselves and about each other! TTYL..............P



It was great!   You did an awesome job Pamela, thanks again. 

OK, all caught up now.  Think I'll grab the laundry in the dryer and fold. I'm too sleepy to do cross stitch while I watch the game but I need something else to do....

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> Actually, I love the Reds. They are my favorite team, but the Cards are my second favorite team. Did I tell you I am going to marry Albert Pujols when I grow up? We were in Miami several years ago and stayed at the same Westin in Hollywood Beach where the mlb teams stay and there was Albert, just hanging out in the lobby of the hotel looking fabulous. I just drank my mojito and drooled. It was a lovely vacation. I do really like Josh Hamilton and have been rooting for him to do well ever since he came back, so no matter who wins tonight, it's been a great series!



And what does Mike say about your next marriage?
I think Josh used to play for the Reds, right?  I like/admire Pujols also but never thought of him as attractive-maybe I need to take another look  It has been a really good series with a lot of twists and turns.



jillbur said:


> I am working out much harder than ever, but I seem to eat more. I need to get my eating under control.
> Jill



This is me, exactly-so frustruating!  I wish healthy eating would be as automatic as exercise is for me. I try to remember how hard I worked out but that memory fades pretty quickly   Can't wait to see Puss 'N Boots, looks so cute!   Banned from needles.....oh MY sounds like a story behind that



mackeysmom said:


> I was playing around on Picnik today and made this picture of my boys (who rarely pose anywhere near each other, so this was a fluke):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Laura



ADORABLE !!!!    I love cats   Great job resisting all that candy!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Shawn*--the Reds picked up Josh Hamilton when he first came back after all the drug stuff. I read an article years ago in SI about "a tale of two Joshes" which was about Josh Beckett and Josh Hamilton and how different their first couple years were in baseball. I was really happy to see him turn things around. And yep, Mike knows I love Albert.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

SettinSail said:


> I heard them say that on the show; it is almost unbelieveable!  Somewhere recently we heard there are something like 17 tsp of sugar in an 8 oz coke, I don't think any of us have gotten a coke since we heard that!  I think they showed the 17 tsps on TV and it just really brought it home.



17 teaspoons in a 20 ounce coke. Which is the standard bottle size and less then the "new" medium at most fast food places. We have a running bet with the kids. If they can go soda free for a month, then drink it. and don't get sick then they win $50. The key is they can't feel like crap after. DS15 took the bet in a heartbeat, I say he'll get sicker than a dog!!! 

It's been 5 days since I've had soda and I feel more alert and focused. I've just about gotten to the point that I don't crave it either. But the headaches are brutal.


----------



## mackeysmom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> 17 teaspoons in a 20 ounce coke. Which is the standard bottle size and less then the "new" medium at most fast food places. We have a running bet with the kids. If they can go soda free for a month, then drink it. and don't get sick then they win $50. The key is they can't feel like crap after. DS15 took the bet in a heartbeat, I say he'll get sicker than a dog!!!
> 
> It's been 5 days since I've had soda and I feel more alert and focused. I've just about gotten to the point that I don't crave it either. But the headaches are brutal.



I'm almost ashamed to admit it, but up until about 12 years ago I would drink upwards of 100 oz. of Coke each day.   

One day, I just decided to replace it with Diet Coke.  Since then, I've managed to wean myself down to just 1 can of Diet Coke a day (along with about 120 oz of water.)

Recently I was out to dinner and was served a Coke instead of a Diet Coke - with just one sip I couldn't believe how sweet it was - can't believe I used to drink so much of it. 

- Laura


----------



## AUdisneyDad

Hey guys I just wanted to drop in since I've been MIA the last two weeks for the most part.  I had my professional engineering test today so I've been up to my neck in studying.  However it was wonderful to take a 8 hr test on a rainy day.  So now the fun starts 10 +/- weeks of waiting for results on a multiple choice scan tron test.  Anyway I'm going to try and catch up tomorrow, yall have a good evening.

Tim


----------



## donac

AUdisneyDad said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to drop in since I've been MIA the last two weeks for the most part.  I had my professional engineering test today so I've been up to my neck in studying.  However it was wonderful to take a 8 hr test on a rainy day.  So now the fun starts 10 +/- weeks of waiting for results on a multiple choice scan tron test.  Anyway I'm going to try and catch up tomorrow, yall have a good evening.
> 
> Tim



Tim, 
I hope it went well.  My ds2 takes his first one tomorrow.  It is also supposed to be a rainy day.  I know he has been studying for the last three months.  He has not been home from college since the semester started  so he can study.  (He has done some things besides study so I know he has taken some breaks.  we saw him about two weeks ago.)  He is coming home after the test tomorrow to help celebrate dh's birthday.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

donac said:


> Tim,
> I hope it went well.  My ds2 takes his first one tomorrow.  It is also supposed to be a rainy day.  I know he has been studying for the last three months.  He has not been home from college since the semester started  so he can study.  (He has done some things besides study so I know he has taken some breaks.  we saw him about two weeks ago.)  He is coming home after the test tomorrow to help celebrate dh's birthday.



I think it went pretty good or as good as it could have.  I just hope I did well enough to pass.  So what type engineering is DS in?  Tell him good luck on his test, stay calm and do not spend to much time on any one problem.

Tim


----------



## buzz5985

Hey everyone - been reading along, but really no time to post.  I just finished up my 12th day straight at work - 7 more to go 

and I can have a day off.  Thank goodness this only happens twice a year.  I am getting too old!!!

Speaking of scary movies/shows - did anyone watch American Horror Story on FX??  I started to watch it by myself and had to stop - very creepy.  Did end of watching it with DS and DH.  I will not be watching that show alone.

I saw a little discussion about the BL show - am I the only one that really misses Jillian??  I follow Olivia (last season's winner) on Twitter and she recently had, what she referred to as "skin surgery".  One of the gossip shows - can't remember which one - taped the whole process and she will tweet when the show will be on.  I will try to look at Twitter more than the once a month I do now.  LOL  

An early congratulations to all the losers and maintainers.  I hope everyone is enjoying thier hayride to SUCCESS!!!  Soon to be a sleigh ride in MA with the Nor'easter barreling in our direction!!!!

Remember - If you can dream it, you can do it!!!

Janis


----------



## donac

AUdisneyDad said:


> I think it went pretty good or as good as it could have.  I just hope I did well enough to pass.  So what type engineering is DS in?  Tell him good luck on his test, stay calm and do not spend to much time on any one problem.
> 
> Tim



He is civil and environmental but is only taking civil today.  He just texted me that he got to the test site 30 minutes early.


----------



## mikamah

BernardandMissBianca said:


> We have a running bet with the kids. If they can go soda free for a month, then drink it. and don't get sick then they win $50. The key is they can't feel like crap after. DS15 took the bet in a heartbeat, I say he'll get sicker than a dog!!!


I love this idea.  I think I need to try something like this with ds.  We don't usually have soda at home, but if we're at my brothers the always have it and he's always saying how lucky his cousins are to have soda any time they want, and gets mad I'll only let him have one while we are there.  But money talks, so I'll have to think on this.  I think I'd start with 20 dollars.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Actually, I love the Reds. They are my favorite team, but the Cards are my second favorite team. Did I tell you I am going to marry Albert Pujols when I grow up? We were in Miami several years ago and stayed at the same Westin in Hollywood Beach where the mlb teams stay and there was Albert, just hanging out in the lobby of the hotel looking fabulous. I just drank my mojito and drooled. It was a lovely vacation.


Sounds dreamy.  I'm guessing Mike might even have been there to hand you a drool cloth. 
We ended up with tickets to Tim Mcgraw in the 3rd row once, and the guy I was with said to me, "do you need a cloth for all that drool?"  So funny. 



cclovesdis said:


> [Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 8: Peter Pan
> 
> Peter Pan is another one of my first Disney movies. Tinkerbelle has a place in my heart. I enjoy the story line and how it is recreated on Peter Pans Flight in Fantasyland. I always find something new when I ride this attraction. Most of the characters in the movie (aka not the villians) have strength, courage, smarts, and gratitude. In their honor
> 
> Im pretty sure that flying is considered exercising. Im not sure that its the exercise Id pick, however. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 15 minutes.*
> 
> What adventure wouldnt be complete without water? *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> The Lost Boys ate just about anything. Well, our bodies deserve the best. *3. Eat 5 servings of fruits and veggies in total per day.*
> 
> Wendy loved to read. It was her way of relaxing. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. I am hoping to never have to walk the plank, but just in case, courage will come in handy. *Do something you would not ordinarily do.* (This does not have to be sky diving or running on the beach. Its entirely up to you. My plan is to spend some time playing the piano for the first time since this time last year.) Note: We are all courageous people. I just think it would be fun to try something different. Thanks to donac for this idea!
> 
> 2. It may not be the focus of the movie, but I have noticed that the non-villain characters are very thankful. *Write a list of 10 things for which you are thankful.*
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


Thank you CC for doing all this.  You are so creative with the hh.  I love it.  Now if I will just do it and keep it up. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?


I'm not a big scary movie person, maybe the Shining was the scariest.  A year or 2 ago, my friend and I were going to see a movie while her teenage dd took my ds to a kids movie, but we hadn't looked up times so when we got there, the movie we wanted to see wasn't at the same theater, so we looked through the movie notebook to see what the available movies were about and decide on this one that was described as someone witnessing a crash on a race course, and surviving and feeling like he cheated death, and we thought is was going to be an emotional type movie, but it was called Final Destination.  It was horrible.  We had no idea it was a gory bloodfest.  It was hilarious.  My friend emailed me a while later when it came out in 3D to see it again.  NOT!  



liesel said:


> *lovehoney* I am jealous of your mild winters right now, we got 8 inches of snow on Wednesday!  *To everyone in Mass* I hope you enjoyed your dusting of snow, a taste of what's to come.
> 
> ETA: I almost forgot to mention, I FINALLY hit 40 pounds gone!  Having 2 vacations in the last month really slowed things down, but hopefully I'm getting my momentum back.  I want to lose 10 more before the Tink.


UGh, I don't envy your snow.  And no matter what we get here, I don't think it will be 8 inches, so I'll remember it's worse in colorado.  Congrats on 40 pounds gone!!!!



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> 
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> 
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a minute to at least answer these questions............P


I am on the Pamela plan to stay on track til thanksgiving 80-90% of the time, tracking every bite I eat.  I started knitting a scarf so instead of eating while I watch tv at night, I'm knitting, and that is helping.  My goal is to lose 5 pound by T-day, and enjoy the holiday weekend, then back on track that monday until Christmas weekend.  Tracking every bite, except for the actually holidays.  
As kids we always had the vinyl costumes with plastic masks and casper was my favorite.  I made myself as an adult a Raggedy Ann costume and wore it out to a country dancing halloween party, and i borrowed my nieces Raggedy Andy as my date, and he laid on the bar with a bottle of beer the whole night.   I made myself a few costumes and ds has worn my astronaut and cave woman turned cave man a few times.  

*Shawn*-looks like I won't make my nov 1 heat date.  It's a little too chilly here this weekend.   I've heard cruises are awesome for teens.  My niece and nephew went last summer at 14 and 16 and absolutely loved it.  We are planning a cruise with my brother and sil when our kids will be 12 in a couple years.  I can't wait. 

*Laura*-Love the kitty pics.  so cute.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you all have a nice weekend, and all in the northeast stay safe and warm.  I'm off to clear off the radiators so I can turn on the heat later.   We have a football game this afternoon at 3:30, and I have a feeling we'll both be coming home cold and wet.

Have a great day!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?

Maria


----------



## pjlla

I'm SO SORRY that I haven't been on in days! I got up early this morning to chat and found my mother sitting in the dining room, handstitching trim onto DD's halloween costume!  I couldn't just blow by her and sit on my butt in front of the computer!  And I am literally 7 minutes away from walking out the door to an all-day swim event.  

Those of you in the NorthEast, stay safe with this crazy early winter weather!  

And for EVERYONE.... stay the course this weekend!  Just say NO to Halloween candy!  IT ISN'T WORTH IT!!    Pick one tiny treat, enjoy it, and move on!  When the last trick-or-treat child is gone Monday night, put the leftover candy in a plastic grocery bag, tie it shut, and find a place to donate it first thing Tuesday morning!  (Or send it to the office with your significant other or to the classroom with your child.... I'm sure the teacher will love it!)


I'm really missing you all.... hopefully tonight or tomorrow morning will find me with a few extra minutes to pop over here...... just need to put the final stitches in the zipper, hem the dress, and add the lace trim on the bottom, and then get the wig/hair pieces set!    Guess I had better get moving!......................P


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> *Shawn* And yep, Mike knows I love Albert.



    Congrats on ANOTHER WS Championship!   Had no idea they had won that many!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> a running bet with the kids. If they can go soda free for a month, then drink it. and don't get sick then they win $50. The key is they can't feel like crap after. DS15 took the bet in a heartbeat, I say he'll get sicker than a dog!!!
> 
> It's been 5 days since I've had soda and I feel more alert and focused. I've just about gotten to the point that I don't crave it either. But the headaches are brutal.



Great idea!   Those first few days w/o caffiene are brutal, you are doing great!



mackeysmom said:


> I would drink upwards of 100 oz. of Coke each day.
> 
> One day, I just decided to replace it with Diet Coke.  Since then, I've managed to wean myself down to just 1 can of Diet Coke a day (along with about 120 oz of water.)
> 
> - Laura



That's great!



AUdisneyDad said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to drop in since I've been MIA the last two weeks for the most part.  I had my professional engineering test today so I've been up to my neck in studying.  However it was wonderful to take a 8 hr test on a rainy day.  So now the fun starts 10 +/- weeks of waiting for results on a multiple choice scan tron test.  Anyway I'm going to try and catch up tomorrow, yall have a good evening.
> 
> Tim



Welcome back and hope you did great.  I'm sure it was a relief to have it over.



buzz5985 said:


> I saw a little discussion about the BL show - am I the only one that really misses Jillian??  I follow Olivia (last season's winner) on Twitter and she recently had, what she referred to as "skin surgery".  One of the gossip shows - can't remember which one - taped the whole process and she will tweet when the show will be on.  I will try to look at Twitter more than the once a month I do now.  LOL
> 
> Remember - If you can dream it, you can do it!!!
> 
> Janis



Interesting about the skin surgery, you would think they'd need it.  I do miss Jilliian but was too shy to mention after others' comments.  

Thanks for the encouragement!!!

Why are you working so many days in a row



mikamah said:


> IWe ended up with tickets to Tim Mcgraw in the 3rd row once, and the guy I was with said to me, "do you need a cloth for all that drool?"  So funny.
> 
> 
> I am on the Pamela plan to stay on track til thanksgiving 80-90% of the time, tracking every bite I eat.  I started knitting a scarf so instead of eating while I watch tv at night, I'm knitting, and that is helping.  My goal is to lose 5 pound by T-day, and enjoy the holiday weekend, then back on track that monday until Christmas weekend.  Tracking every bite, except for the actually holidays.
> 
> *Shawn*-looks like I won't make my nov 1 heat date.  It's a little too chilly here this weekend.
> 
> Have a great day!!



Ha Ha on the Tim Mcgraw!   We are also sitting out in the cold watching a college football game today.   Stay warm

Knitting is a great idea to keep you hands and mind busy and not on FOOD!
Sounds like a great plan!   I have been worrying about you and am glad you're turning on the heat today!





Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?
> 
> Maria



I'll be out of the house most of the day so won't be doing that rainy/chilly snack all day stuff   I know what I'm going to be eating today and I'm stickin to that plan!

I don't know a lot about supernatural creatures, but I would want mine to look like Morticia from the Addams family

Have a great day everyone!   I had a good weigh in this morning and am only up .4 from my lowest of the challenge!  Ready to go forward and lose some NEW pounds


----------



## tigger813

Back from Izzie's freezing cold soccer game! Boy that hot shower felt good! Izzie played well but was cold! One poor little girl showed up in only her shirt and shorts! Apparently she refused to put something more on! Poor thing was sobbing! Her mom took her to the car for awhile and got a sweatshirt on under her uniform shirt. Izzie kept taking off and putting on her long sleeve shirt and mittens! It was 30 degrees during the game1

Brian and Ash are off to the U12 soccer game! I was getting stuff ready to go to the Halloween Party later today. I found my Tigger costume so at least I'll be warm!

Expecting anywhere between 2 and 12 inches of snow by morning! It's going to be heavy and wet and there are supposed to be strong winds so hopefully we won't lose power! We got the acs out this morning! 

Time to finish cleaning the kitchen. We're taking Izzie to the American Girl Place in Natick on the way to the party. The girls are also using their money from my parents to get the stuffed animals and may also get some PJs that they want!

TTFN


----------



## mackeysmom

SettinSail said:


> I had a good weigh in this morning and am only up .4 from my lowest of the challenge!  Ready to go forward and lose some NEW pounds



I know what you mean about losing "new pounds" - I was down 3.5 this week, but had been up 5.5 over the previous two weeks.   I can't wait to start losing "new pounds", too. 

- Laura


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Weve both been really busy today.  I was up at 9:30, tracked my meals for the day, cooked breakfast, ate, played around on the internet for a few, showered, got dressed, and we headed out to Home Depot. When our house was built they didnt install ceiling fans. We got 4 ceiling fans and 2 showerheads. Then after Home Depot we headed to lunch at Subway. After lunch we headed home. I played around on the computer some while Alan installed the fan in the exercise room. Once he was finished he went outside for a smoke break and I jumped on the treadmill and walked half a mile. Then he came back in and did the ceiling fan in the living room and our office. Once he finished the one in the office I jumped back on the treadmill and did a mile. That mile and a half brought my mileage for the week to: 4! Ive done good with food & water consumption today. Breakfast was: English muffin with 1 scrambled egg, piece of Kraft cheese, and 2 pieces of Canadian bacon. I swear this has become my favourite breakfast meal, its quick and easy and half the calories of one at McDonalds. Lunch was a 6 inch roast beef with cheddar at Subway with 2 ounces of baked Lays, and a bottled water. Im going to get up in a few and start dinner and drink my last 8 ounces of water for the night. Were having a family recipe: hamburger noodle casserole. Im going to eat a side salad and some baby carrots with it. Dessert will be a 100 calorie cup of cheesecake yogurt. I think Im going to watch a movie tonight or rent an On Demand one. I heard Zookeeper was a funny movie.

 Were going to head to Wal-Mart tomorrow because we still need candy for the trick or treaters. *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I apologize for not being around much today and tonight -- my dh is our church treasurer and has to complete several reports tonight. That pushes ds to the laptop, and me to...Tivo or a good book!  Anyway, I will try to get the replies done I can before he returns with dinner and I'm back to entertaining myself....big Nor'easter blowin' through right now...

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> Oh, I forgot about The Omen.  That was scary! Salem's Lot was a good scary one, too.  I also remember getting so scared seeing The Stepford Wives (the original one) as a teenager that my friend and I had to turn on the heater in the car -- it was July in Scottsdale, Arizona!
> 
> I think that you are right about Anna on the Biggest Loser, *Maria,* even though they built a tennis court for her and all.  I like Dolvett but I think that he is having trouble figuring out what kind of trainer he wants to be:  in the gym he's the drill sergeant but then outside this week he was more get in touch with yourself.  I'm not missing Jillian at all.




Yeah, I'm surprised I'm not missing Jillian -- but I think I would miss Bob a lot more. I do like Dolvett, he seems to know what he's doing and be very motivating. I think part of the problem with Anna may be the system she grew up in to become that stellar athlete. I don't think it was optional for her, and I think she has trouble relating to the contestants. I also don't think she seems to have much knowledge about weight loss to offer. She knows how to keep a highly conditioned body in that shape, not how to take one that is the diametric opposite and turn it 180 degrees. 



liesel said:


> I forgot to mention that our school is taking Halloween candy donations next week to donate to our troops.  The dentist collecting the candy is giving the school 50 cents for each pound collected, which I thought sounded great until seeing that huge cauldron of candy on the BL!  Hopefully our haul will be much bigger.



What a wonderful idea, I think it is fantastic they are collecting candy for the troops! 



donac said:


> Let's get the QOTD over with.  I don't do scary movies.  I can only think of one that I saw in the movies and I think we walked out of the movie.  Ican't remember the name of the movie but there were a lot of big stars in it and we hated it.



Definitely some  for your son! I hope he does great. And I think you deserve an award for your culinary endeavors for the holidays! You are so nice, I would just tell them to order a pizza!  You probably like your ILs more than I do, though  Sorry you didn't like the question. This is definitely a MNSSHP kind of crowd! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I love cooking in this house and I've done it a lot lately. I've made a binder for the year where I include meal plan forms that I feel out for each week and I add recipes and workouts that I find on Sparkpeople. Its really keeping me motivated to have something where I can keep track of stuff and see my progress with eating healthier and such.
> Oh, and our pool will be finished by the end of next week!



Wow, you had a lot to share! It sounds like things are going great and really coming together for you. 



glss1/2fll said:


> I don't like scary stuff. I remember being terrified of the flying monkeys in Wizard of Oz. Today's paper had a short list of scary movies; that was one of them! Also Fantasia! We always stop the movie before that last scary piece.



Congrats to your ds for that wonderful accomplishment! I hope the other ds enjoyed the World Series, I certainly did!  When I was pregnant I asked dh what kind of mobile he thought would be good for over the crib. He said he wanted the flying death monkeys  Instead we had  and friends...



bellebookworm9 said:


> The first and only time I saw Bambi, I was three years old and staying with my aunt. It was when my Mom was in the hospital after my brother was born, and because they were there so long (after all, they both nearly died) I had to go stay with my aunt. I don't remember anything about the movie, but the fact that I remember seeing it always amazes me. I have it on VHS and do intend to watch it at some point.
> 
> There are parts in Harry Potter that scare the living daylights out of me! The snake scene in DH Part 1-I didn't watch that the first three times I saw the movie, and when I finally did it was during the day with all the lights on and at least one other person in the room with me. Also, the Basilisk part in Chamber of Secrets-I actually refused to watch past a certain point when I was younger. And the Inferi in Half Blood Prince-even though I know the hand is going to shoot out of the water I still jump every time!



You know, I always mean to watch it again, but I don't. My ds has never seen it. I just can't quite go there. Maybe someday. I do like to watch the HP movies again, even though I know there are scary parts. It's just so well done...




SettinSail said:


> Watching the WS AGAIN tonight since the Rangers did not finish it out last night.   I think it will be very hard for them to win tonight.  The Cards seem to have all the mo right now.  Well Rose is a big Cards fan so ONE of us will be happy.
> 
> QOTD:  Wizard of Oz/Rudolph (Abominable Snowman) when I was younger, Carrie/Jaws/Halloween as a teenager, Silence of the Lambs/The Others as an adult.   I do NOT do scary movies.  I'm scared of the dark and can't sleep when DH is out of town.  DS will not sleep with me anymore so I'm all by myself trying to sleep with the light on when DS is out of town   I know many people went to see Paranormal Activity 3 this weekend.  Just the commercials for that creep me out



There is one BL contestant who is very happy -- It's me! I grew up in St. Louis, and it's pretty hard not to do that and stay a Cards fan for life. When I was in 7th-12th grade, if you had a gpa of 3.5 or over you got 2 free tickets to 3 cards games. My dad would take off from work and take me. It is a great memory, especially since my dad really wasn't a sports fan, but he did it because I earned the reward. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Actually, I love the Reds. They are my favorite team, but the Cards are my second favorite team. Did I tell you I am going to marry Albert Pujols when I grow up? We were in Miami several years ago and stayed at the same Westin in Hollywood Beach where the mlb teams stay and there was Albert, just hanging out in the lobby of the hotel looking fabulous. I just drank my mojito and drooled. It was a lovely vacation. I do really like Josh Hamilton and have been rooting for him to do well ever since he came back, so no matter who wins tonight, it's been a great series!



Now that is a story worth repeating! Sounds like a lovely encounter 



jillbur said:


> I can't remember which movie it was, but I think the scariest was a Halloween or Friday the 13th movie that my sister and her friends were watching. I wasn't allowed to watch because I was young (maybe 6?) and Dsis was 12. I snuck into the living room and laid behind the couch watching. It messed me up! I still cannot watch gorry movies. Although, I do like a suspenseful movie!



I definitely think it's time for a new scale. I agree about the suspense, which I guess isn't scary, although my heartrate can't seem to tell the difference. I watched a Poirot movie on Netflix yesterday afternoon and it just made me smile, I didn't figure it out which made it even better 



mackeysmom said:


> QOTD - I absolutely LOOOVE horror movies!  None of this modern-day CGI crap - good old-fashioned slasher flicks.  That said - most of them don't scare me, but I think the original Halloween and Black Christmas are two of the best.  Neither of them are overly gory - both rely more on your imagination of the gore than on the gore itself.



*Laura* -- that picture is so precious! I love it! Our first batch of cats were Halloween colored, we had an orange tabby and a black long hair. They used to blend with the decorations. I agree, the movies that rely on your imagination are much scarier, and more fun. 



SettinSail said:


> Did you ever see Rosemary's Baby?
> 
> I would not be motivated by Dolvette, too intense for me!  I like some gentle encouragement



Rosemary's Baby was a very scary movie! I had a hard time watching it in my living room  I can't quite figure out Dolvette. Like Lisah said, I think he hasn't decided what his coaching persona will be. I think he's naturally a "Bob", but he's trying to be something different to distinguish himself. 

Maria


----------



## liesel

Here's a little Halloween cheer from our trip to DL last week.  I love the Halloween Roundup area with all the pumpkins, so creative!  I seem to recall many people on this thread liking Belle, so here she is in pumpkin form:








*LTS* I keep forgetting to mention I saw you pics and you look fantastic!

*Tim* I remember when DH took his PE test.  I'm sure you passed.

QTOD: Today is my rest day so not much on the exercise front but I do like to take time on the weekends to get organized and do some meal planning which helps keep me on track going into the week.  Bonus QOTD: I think I'd rather be Buffy the Vampire Slayer than any supernatural creature out there!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

BernardandMissBianca said:


> It's been 5 days since I've had soda and I feel more alert and focused. I've just about gotten to the point that I don't crave it either. But the headaches are brutal.



I've pretty much given up soda. I used to drink regular, then diet daily, then I went to once a week, and now I don't seem to want it. I know it bloats me something terrible, and I just don't get pleasure from it like I used to.  Great job, the headaches will get better soon 



mackeysmom said:


> I'm almost ashamed to admit it, but up until about 12 years ago I would drink upwards of 100 oz. of Coke each day.



Ok, none of us are going to speak about what we ate or drank 12 years ago  I used to think an excellent evening included a 2 liter of Mountain Dew and a big bag of Cheetos, preferably followed by a bag of twizzlers and a small mountain of Hershey's kisses 



AUdisneyDad said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to drop in since I've been MIA the last two weeks for the most part.  I had my professional engineering test today so I've been up to my neck in studying.  However it was wonderful to take a 8 hr test on a rainy day.  So now the fun starts 10 +/- weeks of waiting for results on a multiple choice scan tron test.  Anyway I'm going to try and catch up tomorrow, yall have a good evening.



Tim, I know you did a great job! I took a professional certification test a few years ago and also had a long wait for the results. The thing is, you did everything you could do, you've taken the test, and now you have to let it go for awhile. Don't drive yourself crazy thinking about it. Studying for and taking the test was a big task, and you have accomplished it! Congratulations! 



donac said:


> My ds2 takes his first one tomorrow.  It is also supposed to be a rainy day.  I know he has been studying for the last three months.  He has not been home from college since the semester started  so he can study.  (He has done some things besides study so I know he has taken some breaks.  we saw him about two weeks ago.)  He is coming home after the test tomorrow to help celebrate dh's birthday.



*Dona* --  to dh! I know you have been missing ds2 this term. I have faith he will do well. He learned his study skills from 2 pros! 



buzz5985 said:


> Speaking of scary movies/shows - did anyone watch American Horror Story on FX??  I started to watch it by myself and had to stop - very creepy.  Did end of watching it with DS and DH.  I will not be watching that show alone.



Hi *Janis!* That work schedule is brutal. I just did about 3 weeks of 10 hour days, and I am starting to recover. I hope when this stretch is over you can take some time for you  I haven't seen American Horror Story, but it sounds good....I used to have to watch the X-Files with the lights on and dh. 



mikamah said:


> I'm not a big scary movie person, maybe the Shining was the scariest.  A year or 2 ago, my friend and I were going to see a movie while her teenage dd took my ds to a kids movie, but we hadn't looked up times so when we got there, the movie we wanted to see wasn't at the same theater, so we looked through the movie notebook to see what the available movies were about and decide on this one that was described as someone witnessing a crash on a race course, and surviving and feeling like he cheated death, and we thought is was going to be an emotional type movie, but it was called Final Destination.  It was horrible.  We had no idea it was a gory bloodfest.  It was hilarious.  My friend emailed me a while later when it came out in 3D to see it again.  NOT!
> 
> I am on the Pamela plan to stay on track til thanksgiving 80-90% of the time, tracking every bite I eat.  I started knitting a scarf so instead of eating while I watch tv at night, I'm knitting, and that is helping.  My goal is to lose 5 pound by T-day, and enjoy the holiday weekend, then back on track that monday until Christmas weekend.  Tracking every bite, except for the actually holidays.



*Kathy* -- I will not see those Final Destination movies, they look awful! It is a good story, though! I'm with you on the *Pamela* plan, so far so good! I used to do counted cross stitch, but I just seem to have stopped. I have projects I could go back to, I'm just not feeling it. Maybe when winter settles in 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?



Today I ran 10M! This is huge for me as it's my first run of that length since the Providence Half in August. It sets me up with a ton of confidence and will power to resist the goodies. I am not going to waste all that effort by filling up with junk! Ok, hopefully the second part wasn't too obscure or just not fun for people...The Mayfair witches are the protagonists in a series by Anne Rice. As for me, I would be definitely be a witch. I would be planning and making spells, using lists, being organized and methodical. With my luck I'd get a house dropped on me, too! 



pjlla said:


> I'm SO SORRY that I haven't been on in days! I got up early this morning to chat and found my mother sitting in the dining room, handstitching trim onto DD's halloween costume!  I couldn't just blow by her and sit on my butt in front of the computer!  And I am literally 7 minutes away from walking out the door to an all-day swim event.
> 
> And for EVERYONE.... stay the course this weekend!  Just say NO to Halloween candy!  IT ISN'T WORTH IT!!    Pick one tiny treat, enjoy it, and move on!  When the last trick-or-treat child is gone Monday night, put the leftover candy in a plastic grocery bag, tie it shut, and find a place to donate it first thing Tuesday morning!  (Or send it to the office with your significant other or to the classroom with your child.... I'm sure the teacher will love it!



We miss you, too, *Pamela!* That is awesome advice. You are correct, it just isn't worth it. I bought the smallest bag of candy corn I could find today. I know I will be satisfied with just a few because they are so sweet. I'm going to eat them, and then give the back to dh to eat or throw away, his choice. I'm saving my ration of dh's homemade popcorn for Monday night, and that is my Halloween treat. DS is not trick or treating, and I know we won't have leftovers, we never do. I may pick out one, and only one, piece to have post-popcorn, instead of my usual one piece of Dove each evening. I know I will report how I did to everyone here the next day, so it's all out there and I have to follow it 



SettinSail said:


> I don't know a lot about supernatural creatures, but I would want mine to look like Morticia from the Addams family



Yep, she's a good-looking one! I think I'd want to look like Halle Berry's catwoman. Nothing ugly there! 



tigger813 said:


> Expecting anywhere between 2 and 12 inches of snow by morning! It's going to be heavy and wet and there are supposed to be strong winds so hopefully we won't lose power! We got the acs out this morning!



Wow, I hope you guys don't lose power. My dh took ds's air conditioner out of his room this morning. I guess we're all acknowledging Fall is really here 



mackeysmom said:


> I know what you mean about losing "new pounds" - I was down 3.5 this week, but had been up 5.5 over the previous two weeks.   I can't wait to start losing "new pounds", too.



Yep, I'm still working to get down to new lbs. I hate to think how far I have to go, but it's less than 10, so I can see getting there 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Were going to head to Wal-Mart tomorrow because we still need candy for the trick or treaters. *



We don't have our candy yet, either. I think it's best for my sanity not to have it too far in advance! 

Maria


----------



## pjstevens

I've been mia from the boards for a while.  I'm really struggling this semester (and only taking one class).  I am use to getting A's and maybe a B here and there, but I've only seen B's & C's in this class, then I failed my exam this past week (by 4 points) so I'm passing, but not with the grade I was expecting I'd get.  Thankfully the food and exercise are going much better.  I have been getting to the Y five or six days a week.  I started doing another class (muscle pump) in addition to my cardio and weights and the scale seems to be moving again.  It's going down a little each week.  I had to go buy some new clothes because those I bought six weeks ago are too big.  I've never had this problem.  (and those were ones I had just bought after being 'stuck' in one size for a couple years).  For the first time in most of my adult life I actually put on size 12 jeans and they fit, no tugging, no pulling, nothing, they fit!  Blew my mind away, I had to actually stare in the mirror a couple times, I couldn't believe it.  I even bought a sweater in a medium and I don't think I've ever bought a med.  As the holidays approach, I am hoping to keep this up.  I'm at 48 pounds off since the beginning of the year.  Hoping to hit 50 before we go to Disney the 28th of November.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

liesel said:


> Here's a little Halloween cheer from our trip to DL last week.  I love the Halloween Roundup area with all the pumpkins, so creative!  I seem to recall many people on this thread liking Belle, so here she is in pumpkin form
> 
> QTOD: Today is my rest day so not much on the exercise front but I do like to take time on the weekends to get organized and do some meal planning which helps keep me on track going into the week.  Bonus QOTD: I think I'd rather be Buffy the Vampire Slayer than any supernatural creature out there!



LOVE the photo!  Buffy is definitely supernatural -- she has special powers given to the chosen one! Not everyone can be a vampire slayer -- and if Angel was part of the deal, I'd be Buffy in a hot minute 



pjstevens said:


> I'm at 48 pounds off since the beginning of the year.  Hoping to hit 50 before we go to Disney the 28th of November.



Congratulations, that is a fantastic loss! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hoping to sleep in tomorrow so posting the QOTD now...

Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?



I am catching up on sleep, and that always helps me feel more healthy. Supernatural creature...maybe not supernatural, but I really think I'm the muggle version of Hermione Granger. I wouldn't mind being a Shadowhunter either (from the "City of..." series). 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!



We have some cling ons in the front windows here, and I have a fake pumpkin that I carved two years ago. I can't find the flickering tea light that goes inside it though. At home we used to have the paper decorations to put in the windows, and my Mom made really cool ghosts that were in our front yard for several years. They were two different sized tomato cages, with white felt covers and black eyes/mouths. The cages had white lights wrapped around them, then the felt stuff went on top. Unfortunately, the dog ate the felt so they haven't been out in a while. 

No hidden Mickeys, but the house 6 down from ours here at school has a pumpkin with a Mickey face stencil carved into it! It's really awesome. 

I'm fairly certain our little Christmas tree is going up on Tuesday, and the Christmas lights are definitely going up in my room. One housemate and I are already listening to Christmas music!


----------



## donac

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hoping to sleep in tomorrow so posting the QOTD now...
> 
> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!
> 
> Maria



Many years ago I bought three stuffd Disney animals.  Mickey, Goofy and Donald but they are not dressed in their regular clothes they have switched around so they are being one of the other guys.   It is really pretty cute. 

Ds2 said that he thinks he did well on the test.  He had to drive home in some snow.  At one point it turned to rain so it was a little easier to drive in.  My two neices were supposed to come down yesterday but with the weather they decided not to come.    We weren't sure if they did come wether they could make it home so we cleaned the house just in case.  They didn't make it but the house looks good.

Today I have to make homemade pizza for dinner for dh.  The last of his presents haven't come yet  but I still have tomorrow.  Even if I give him everything else today I can give him them on Monday.

Ds2 fell asleep on the couch in the familly room.  I was finally able to find my short yoga videos and I was all set to go with them this morning but he is sleeping in there and I really don't want to bother them.

Ds2 also told us about a job he is applying for.  Would be nice to have that settled before he gets out of school.  I know that this is something that doesn't happen often these days but it would be nice for him since he has worked so hard for his last 3 years. 

I guess I will go down and ride the exercise bike and watch a dvd.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?



I confess to always liking the vampire crowd, but I think as a practical matter it would be better to be a witch a la Samantha Stevens style so I could just twitch my nose and make things all better! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> You know, I always mean to watch it again, but I don't. My ds has never seen it. I just can't quite go there. Maybe someday. I do like to watch the HP movies again, even though I know there are scary parts. It's just so well done...



We haven't seen either one of the last HP movies, *Maria.*  DS has no interest in it for now -- too busy watching Top Gear. 



liesel said:


> Here's a little Halloween cheer from our trip to DL last week.  I love the Halloween Roundup area with all the pumpkins, so creative!  I seem to recall many people on this thread liking Belle, so here she is in pumpkin form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LTS* I keep forgetting to mention I saw you pics and you look fantastic!
> 
> *Tim* I remember when DH took his PE test.  I'm sure you passed.
> 
> QTOD: Today is my rest day so not much on the exercise front but I do like to take time on the weekends to get organized and do some meal planning which helps keep me on track going into the week.  Bonus QOTD: I think I'd rather be Buffy the Vampire Slayer than any supernatural creature out there!



Great picture, *Lisa!* I love all the detail.    Halloween decorations at DL totally rock!  

Good luck with your run today!   

I think Buffy is an excellent choice for a supernatural creature!  



pjstevens said:


> I've been mia from the boards for a while.  I'm really struggling this semester (and only taking one class).  I am use to getting A's and maybe a B here and there, but I've only seen B's & C's in this class, then I failed my exam this past week (by 4 points) so I'm passing, but not with the grade I was expecting I'd get.  Thankfully the food and exercise are going much better.  I have been getting to the Y five or six days a week.  I started doing another class (muscle pump) in addition to my cardio and weights and the scale seems to be moving again.  It's going down a little each week.  I had to go buy some new clothes because those I bought six weeks ago are too big.  I've never had this problem.  (and those were ones I had just bought after being 'stuck' in one size for a couple years).  For the first time in most of my adult life I actually put on size 12 jeans and they fit, no tugging, no pulling, nothing, they fit!  Blew my mind away, I had to actually stare in the mirror a couple times, I couldn't believe it.  I even bought a sweater in a medium and I don't think I've ever bought a med.  As the holidays approach, I am hoping to keep this up.  I'm at 48 pounds off since the beginning of the year.  Hoping to hit 50 before we go to Disney the 28th of November.



*Patricia,* that is wonderful news about your loss!  Congratulations!    Say "hello" to our friend, *Cam,* too please.  We miss her.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> LOVE the photo!  Buffy is definitely supernatural -- she has special powers given to the chosen one! Not everyone can be a vampire slayer -- and if Angel was part of the deal, I'd be Buffy in a hot minute







Worfiedoodles said:


> Hoping to sleep in tomorrow so posting the QOTD now...
> 
> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!



Love the thought of a Nightmare Before Christmas kind of Halloween decorating, *Maria.* 

We have tons of Halloween decorations.  I've never thought of sneaking in a Hidden Mickey -- that's a great idea! :  I would have to say my favorite is when DH would decorate my car for Halloween by putting orange and purple LED lights on the luggage rack (I just plugged them into the converter we used for the portable DVD player).  They were a big hit in elementary school but now of course, no one will let me get within miles of the school with those things now.  

I think this is a cute pumpkin from somewhere in the Magic Kingdom I believe.








bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm fairly certain our little Christmas tree is going up on Tuesday, and the Christmas lights are definitely going up in my room. One housemate and I are already listening to Christmas music![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



  I'm kind of getting in the Christmas mood myself, *Gretchen!*  

More  for you -- I can't remember when you will check again.  

Ran on the indoor track yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks.  No more training breaks until the Tinker Bell Half is done! 

Hello to everyone I missed!   

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> When I was in 7th-12th grade, if you had a gpa of 3.5 or over you got 2 free tickets to 3 cards games. My dad would take off from work and take me. It is a great memory, especially since my dad really wasn't a sports fan, but he did it because I earned the reward.


How awesome was that.  Too bad the Red Sox don't do something like that.  That's great incentive to do the work.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm with you on the *Pamela* plan, so far so good! I used to do counted cross stitch, but I just seem to have stopped. I have projects I could go back to, I'm just not feeling it. Maybe when winter settles in


Great job on the Pamela plan!! I used to cross stitch but I don't know if my eyes could handle that anymore even with my glasses.  I just found a bunch of cross stitch books when I was looking for my knitting stuff.  And just a few unfinished projects. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!
> 
> Maria


I have a lot of halloween decorations around the house, but not many disney.  One light up pumpkin with mickey ears and face that I got this year at walgreens.  On my front porch I have a hanging vampire, witch, scarecrow and skelleton.  I have a big plastic light up ghost and pumpkin that I'll put out with the candy bowl on halloween.  I never found a way to secure them in the ground too well so they just go out on halloween.  We haven't even bought a pumpkin yet, and michael just mentioned carving pumpkins today, so we'll need to go get one today.  
The snow is making me more ready for Christmas.  I will put the halloween stuff away this week, and my mom's special Santa will come out before thanksgiving, and I'll usually wait til thanksgiving to bring the rest of the Christmas stuff out.  But since I'm not having Thanksgiving here, I could start earlier.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?
> 
> Maria


1) I just went grocery shopping, and I bought myself a chocolate bar, 7 ww points, and broke it up into pieces and I'll have that instead of eating ds's halloween candy.  I also didn't buy halloween candy yet, and will get it after work tomorrow, and I will not buy what I like. 
2)Oooh, I'm can't think of anything off the top of my head, but i'd love to be a good witch, and have magical powers.  Or maybe Jeannie in I dream of Jeannie, I could have her figure and grant people their wishes too. 

Good morning everyone!!

Hope you all in the Northeast are ok after the storm.  We're near the coast, and just got a few inches, no power outages here.  I hope to hear from my brother in western MA soon.  Looks like they got hit hard, and they have so many tall trees behind their house.  I hope everything is ok with them.  They don't have internet access on their cell phones, and they didn't answer, but I don't think they have car chargers, so they hopefully are fine and conserving what little battery their cell phones have.  

*Lisa*- I double dog dare you to pick up DS at school tomorrow with the lights on the car.    So funny.  I love the pumpkin bathroom sign.  Too cute.  

*PJ*-Congrats on your loss and new clothes fitting. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

Well.... Happy SNOWY Sunday to everyone!  Official total for our neighhborhood is 22-23 inches!!!  I got up early to do the finishing touches on DD's costume so she could wear it to today's swim meet, which of course, is now cancelled.  It is sad that it is cancelled as the kids are disappointed, but the worst is that we lose a BIG fundraising day for the team.  oh well.  No power at the Y, so no options.

Praise the Lord, we have POWER!  And DH is healthy enough to snowblow, unlike last year when he was recovering from his accident and was disabled for the entire winter!!  I HATE snowblowing!  

Finishing bits and pieces of the costume are DONE!  We will work on the wig portion this afternoon after lunch.... hopefully that won't take long.  DS's piece of garbage costume is torn AGAIN, so I have to repair it, but that won't take but a minute or two.

I am SO excited to have an unexpected day here at home!  I do need to catch up on the housework that I skipped last week when I was crazy busy running around and trying to work on DD's costume.  But then the day is MINE!  I will catch up with you all here, then head to the scrapbook table to work on DS's Disney book..... when I get tired of that I will head to Ancestry. com to work there!  Lunch is already cooking and dinner will be "help-yourself-to-leftovers"!  

A small NSV to report.... I was super stressed and tired last night.... a bad combination for me, and was SO tempted to just snack and snack and snack... especially with Halloween goodies in the house.  BUT I STAYED ON PLAN!  I splurged on a tiny bag of chocolate covered pretzels that DS brought home from the party last night.... two extra points for the day.... and that was it!!  I feel like that was a big victory, considering where I was mentally at about 8pm.

Off to catch up on the pages I've missed here!...................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?
> 
> Maria



I would totally be a witch or wizard. I'd like powers like the Charmed girls. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> LOVE the photo!  Buffy is definitely supernatural -- she has special powers given to the chosen one! Not everyone can be a vampire slayer -- and if Angel was part of the deal, *I'd be Buffy in a hot minute *



Wow, I'm sooooo flattered!!!!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hoping to sleep in tomorrow so posting the QOTD now...
> 
> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!
> 
> Maria




Can't put decorations out. I have oh so lovely teens in the neighborhood that would either destroy or steal them. 

*Lisa* Love the pumpkin!!!! At least one of us does a Disney type pumpkin every year. This year however I did Angry Bird, DS11 did Dumbledore, DS10 did a phoenix and DD did an M&M girl (with a disney twist) DH and I felt like Sid from Toy Story when we butchered a barbie doll to make arms and legs.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!*

We don't normally decorate for Halloween

*Happy Sunday everyone!*
Today marks the start of my 2nd week of this new journey. I've restarted this weight loss journey so much over the past few years its annoying me. i'm hoping I can stick with it this time. My only issue right now is we're going to Disney for my birthday (weekend after Thanksgiving). We have a few ADRs but not many. One of the ADRs is Ohanas on my birthday. I even debated on canceling it but then was like "UM NO!" I'm just going to have to make some weise decisions and not stuff myself. I'll report back after that trip and let you know whether or not I fell off the wagon ::. 

I ate breakfast, drank my first 16 ounces of water, took chicken out for dinner, and now need to get ready to head to Wal-Mart. Going to do some strength exercise later. I spent yesterday making my exercise plan for this week and hopefully I'll stick to it. 

Oh, I forgot to mention the new "toys" I bought.  I bought Sparkpeople's new cookbook and a pedometer from Amazon. I also bought a 4 pack of Bob Harper's DVDs. I'm going to start with the beginner one and work my way up to where I can use the other ones. I also bought his supplement starter kit. I know I vowed to myself I would never use a supplement but I'm hoping it will give me that slight push to get my momentum going more. I'll report on if it works or not after I start using it.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

pjlla said:


> Well.... Happy SNOWY Sunday to everyone!  Official total for our neighhborhood is 22-23 inches!!!  I got up early to do the finishing touches on DD's costume so she could wear it to today's swim meet, which of course, is now cancelled.  It is sad that it is cancelled as the kids are disappointed, but the worst is that we lose a BIG fundraising day for the team.  oh well.  No power at the Y, so no options.
> 
> Praise the Lord, we have POWER!  And DH is healthy enough to snowblow, unlike last year when he was recovering from his accident and was disabled for the entire winter!!  I HATE snowblowing!
> 
> Finishing bits and pieces of the costume are DONE!  We will work on the wig portion this afternoon after lunch.... hopefully that won't take long.  DS's piece of garbage costume is torn AGAIN, so I have to repair it, but that won't take but a minute or two.
> 
> I am SO excited to have an unexpected day here at home!  I do need to catch up on the housework that I skipped last week when I was crazy busy running around and trying to work on DD's costume.  But then the day is MINE!  I will catch up with you all here, then head to the scrapbook table to work on DS's Disney book..... when I get tired of that I will head to Ancestry. com to work there!  Lunch is already cooking and dinner will be "help-yourself-to-leftovers"!
> 
> A small NSV to report.... I was super stressed and tired last night.... a bad combination for me, and was SO tempted to just snack and snack and snack... especially with Halloween goodies in the house.  BUT I STAYED ON PLAN!  I splurged on a tiny bag of chocolate covered pretzels that DS brought home from the party last night.... two extra points for the day.... and that was it!!  I feel like that was a big victory, considering where I was mentally at about 8pm.
> 
> Off to catch up on the pages I've missed here!...................P



WOW! That is a lot of snow. Another reason I'm glad I live in FL. I hate snow.  

That's awesome that you controlled youself enough not to overindulge on the pretzels. Chocolate covered pretzels are one of my many weaknesses . We will be getting Halloween candy later today and I'm allowing myself to get one small bag of fun size hershey bars. I will eat one a day as a snack and will be accountable in tracking it in my food tracker.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Sunday.. This is actually the first yr since the kids were born that we did not have tons of H'ween decs up.  We thought with being gone things might get blown away(they tend to get blown around) and we only did a few. 

 Good thing, because while we were on the cruise we had those bad rainand wind storms for 2 days.  The tornados in Sunrise/plantation area are about 20 miles from us.  We were actually on the shi at that pt and had no real idea except that it was rough seas, the capt had to change the path...
It is


----------



## pjlla

dvccruiser76 said:


> Yum on the pumpkin bread pudding. I love it this time of year. My BIL texted me a pic of pumpkin flavored pop tarts that he found at Stop & Shop. He also found Pepperidge Farm Pumpkin Spice Swirl bread there, and my brother found Eggo Pumpkin Spice waffles at Target. Tis the season for that stuff



I chuckled when I saw the pumpkin PopTarts.... if they weren't so terrible for you I'd love to try them!  DS is allergic to pumpkin, so I can't even buy them with the excuse of buying them for him! 



JacksLilWench said:


> I should do self-exams...but I don't  The worst part is, my DM is a breast cancer survivor and found HERS doing her self-exams.  The doctors at the cancer center told her unless they knew where to look, they wouldn't have found it.  There's no history in my family, so it was a little overwhelming.  I will now have to start getting mammograms at 35 because of the direct history...but I really should be doing self-exams.  I tell you what- I make a promise now to do my self exam this month (well, it will be next month, but) the week before my cycle.  Promise!
> 
> As for a splurge...I would have to say any type of shoes or accessories.  Clothes are difficult for me because of the weight loss, but I can wear a scarf forever!  I just went shoe-shopping yesterday actually, and got a little pair of pink ballet flats with rhinestones and a pair of really cute mules/clogs.  I can never remember what they are called!



My mom found hers on a self-exam too..... makes me feel extra guilty that I never bother to do them.

WOOHOO for scarves and shoes!  They always fit, no matter what the scale says!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: About 20 years ago I hadn't done a self exam in a couple months and then went to the doc for annual check up and he found a lump the size of a walnut. I was super nervous because he was my first male doctor and I wasn't sure I wanted him examining me. But by the time everything was done and the lump was gone I felt like every male doctor in the county had seen/touched me! The lump was benign, but since then I've gotten one every year, although this year my doc said she didn't think I needed them so often, but their office policy was still yearly. So yes, I do a monthly exam.
> 
> 
> SCARY!  So glad everything was okay.
> 
> Fluff QOTD: One thing I splurge on (about a whopping $5 a month!) is a girl's night out. In fact it's tonight and I need to get "purdied" up and leave in 10 minutes! It's a group of moms that were in a babysitting co op together and then our kids got too old and we realized we missed the adult company! So we grab coffee/dessert once a month.
> 
> HOpe it was a fun evening!
> 
> So today I have totally done nothing. My girlfriend and I started on our walk and about a block into it saw a dead cat by the road. She thought it was her cat! So we turned around, I went home, she called DH, he came home, her whole family was crying and out walks their cat from under the couch! She called me and said, "Now I have somebody's dead cat in a towel in my garage!" DS2 was home sick today. I am getting a wee bit tired of his being sick! Is that mean? I think it's the meds for his acne. Whatever, he feels like he's going to be sick and crawls back into bed with a bucket. Big sigh.
> 
> Yikes. Now I only have 5 minutes to get gussied up!



Awww.... so sad about the kitty, but glad it didn't belong to your friend.  Now she will need to bury it and find the owner I suppose.

Hope DS is feeling better.  



mackeysmom said:


> QOTD - I should have had my first this past year, but lost my health insurance.  As soon as I am working again and have coverage, it will be my priority.
> 
> Good girl.  And if you don't get insurance soon, maybe you could qualify for a reduced-rate or free exam/mammo at a clinic??
> 
> Fluff QOTD - My first instinct was to say books - I love to read. But, I also have a "fondness" for Coach bags.  Before I lost my job, I would buy at least two a year.  Coach routinely sends me coupons - I currently have a $100 off coupon staring at me.
> 
> 
> I'll bet you could sell the coupon to a Coach lover!
> 
> Dietwise - I've been totally on track since getting home from Vegas.  My food choices have been great, I'm tracking my calories, drinking my water, power walking, etc.
> 
> I took a "sneak peak" at the scale this morning, and it looks like I've dropped 3 of the 5.5 pounds that I put on over the last two weeks.  My official weigh-in won't be until Friday, but I'll be very happy if that 3 pound loss sticks.
> 
> - Laura



WOOHOO! 



mikamah said:


> I had my baseline at 35, and then at 40 started every year to year and a half.  It's nice to be able to schedule it and not need a referral anymore, I think most insurances in MA are that way, but i'm not sure.  I do not do self exams regularly.  Once in a while.
> 
> 
> I'd say my computer time, and my wednesday nights with Criminal Minds.  Thinking further, I'd say my Dansko clogs for work and play.  I just got a new pair to wear with jeans, a marble patent black/blue color.
> 
> Ooooh.... are those the "oil slick" ones?  I've been craving the oil slick style and haven't found it at a good enough price yet.
> 
> Another good use for a husband.
> 
> Well... at least they're good for something!  :laughing:
> 
> What a small world.  I sent you a pm about your boss and wife.  Love them!!!
> Michael did some classes at the Danvers Y, and does their summer camp, and for the location, and convenience, it's a nice place.  The beverly Sterling Y has a lot more classes and activities, gymnastics which ds has done so he's a member there.  I'm not a member anywhere.  Last winter i did a weeks free pass at the North Fitness place to use the treadmill for my princess training when it snowed, and it's beautiful, and it has a womans only gym, which was nice.  I'm sure they will give you a free pass so you both could check it out for a week.  I'd think the Y would do that as well.  I think convenience is key, to be close to home will make it that much easier to go there.
> 
> 
> How close are you to that Y?  DD is swimming there next month.  I'd love to meet for a few minutes at least!!
> 
> *Pamela*-One day down on track.   we can do this!!  I have a 4 day weekend off veterans day, so I want to save my off days for then.
> 
> We can do it!!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else.  Did a run/walk yesterday but not as long as I wanted because nature called, so I did some wii fit boxing after.  Had a  nice day off, but it does go by fast.  Tracked every bite yesterday, and have my paper in pocket to do the same at work today.  That is key for me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



WTG!!



lovetoscrap said:


> IGreat timing!  As it happens yesterday was my annual *poke, prod and scrape *which ends with orders for the annual* squish and squeeze*.








lovetoscrap said:


> Lunch break!
> 
> As I was making my lunch I remembered a tip that I discovered this week.
> 
> First one I just discovered:  Clean out the fridge right before you eat and you won't be as hungry!
> 
> So last week I was making a salad (I usually have one a day-- typically my lunch).  I love Ranch dressing which is allowed on South Beach woohoo  I am not very creative on my salads but I have been adding 2% cottage cheese to it to add some more dairy to my day.  I realized I was adding less dressing because the cottage cheese adds more "moisture" -- I hate a dry salad.  So I had an idea and added some powdered Ranch mix to the cottage cheese.  Now the cottage cheese has that flavor I love so I can use it instead of dressing. Less fat and calories and a healthy serving of dairy.



Oh my heavens.... what a GREAT idea!  I frequently put low fat cottage cheese on my salads.... especially when eating out at a salad bar (especially if there is no good choices for dressings).  I absolutely MUST try this soon!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I don't have a Nook or a Kindle, either. I would bankrupt us if I bought the books I read! I just requested the Happiness Project from the library. If it's good enough for *Pamela*, it's good enough for me    I'm reading a Harlequin Special Edition for fun
> I'm up to May in the Happiness book.... and this month is about friendship... so of course, I keep thinking of all of you!!  But as much as I love you all, I really need to work on making some friends IRL.
> 
> I haven't read a Harlequin in YEARS.... but I must admit to being a member of the "book of the month" club type thing for them in the past!
> Maria





SettinSail said:


> Maria, I  FlyLady.   I don't actively follow her anymore but I picked up so many great ideas from her that I do every day.  I am a firm believer in routines to make things easier and taking a few minutes to do a task every day so you never have to take a long time to do it once a month.  Too bad no one else around here believes in that
> 
> Most US libraries now have FREE books you can download on the Kindle
> 
> I had MORE drama with my family today.  This time it involved money and really made me mad/sad. It's like something has been stirred up that will not rest now.  DH does not want to go to Christmas at my parents house this year.  I have never missed a year and don't intend to start but things are getting to the point where it is hard to get past this.
> 
> Sorry about the drama  .... it reminds me how lucky I am though.
> 
> I bought a new sweater and new pants at the Mall today.  Got into a size 14 pants If I can lose 11 more pounds I will move from the "obese" category to "overweight"  Had a good workout at the Y tonight, 45 mins cardio



DOUBLE WOOHOO!!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> QOTD 10/25: I have not had a mammogram yet, but I'm only 20. I'll get one when my doctor tells me to. My biggest splurge for myself is probably my two Dooney & Bourkes...and also my Harry Potter book/DVD collection. They weren't cheap, but they are all (the bags, books, and movies) something I treasure!
> 
> QOTD 10/26: No, I don't really read labels. I will skim them occasionally just to check calories, but it's not something I do often. Scents...hmmm, that's tough. I used to like Bath & Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar, but I don't think they make it anymore. I'm actually allergic to a lot of scents...B&B normally makes my eyes and nose itch just walking past! Raspberry is especially difficult for me, but only in lotions/shaving creams, I'm not allergic to actual raspberries.
> 
> ************
> Today I dragged myself to the gym for the first time in about 3 weeks...since before Disney. I did 35 minutes on the elliptical and completed 2.8 miles I think. Not too bad. My eating was neither terrible nor great.
> 
> I saw a few people that had their interviews on Sunday got accepted today...I did not and so gave in and went to check my dashboard...no rejection, but no acceptance. I feel like I'm in "The Waiting Place" from Dr Seuss' "Oh, the Places You'll Go!"...everyone's just waiting!




Patiently waiting with you..............



lisah0711 said:


> I was on track for two days but fell off yesterday thanks to an unfortunate encounter with some Halloween candy.
> 
> Start fresh today!!
> 
> Are you a label reader (regarding food products)? Were you always or is it something new? Do you read everything or just calories? What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels? If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?
> 
> I read labels but mostly for calories and fat.  I now need to add cholesterol and fat to that reading and pay a bit more attention to how things are balancing out after my physical last week.  Really I am trying to emphasize fresh food without labels more, but it is so darn convenient!
> 
> Yup..... no label on the apples or lettuce!





SevrenLuna said:


> [
> I am a new label reader. I have had some big (not so good) life changes in the last four years and I have gained 40 lbs.  On My recent doctors visit; surprise, surprise my new love handles came with a side of diabetes.  So in an effort to avoid the meds, I'm on a weight loss journey. My new found love of reading ALL the information on everything I eat, cuts down on the time I have to eat anything. Humm...This just may work after-all.
> 
> Oh my!  Sorry about the diabetes. Do they think that it can be reduced with weight loss?
> 
> Scents: I am not a big fan of fragrance, I am convinced everything reacts badly with my body chemistry However, I love the original Armani for women and Marc Jacob Daisy. I mostly smell like Coco Butter body lotion from Vaseline.
> P.S. Reading the back of a frozen dinner now terrifies me *insert Psycho music here*



Yup.... label reading can be really scary!!  Guess it was a good question for Halloween time!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hmm. I didn't dress up much as a kid, most of my costumes were things I could throw together. My mother hated (yes, hate is a strong word) Halloween, and didn't help me with anything. I think it's because she was brought up in a very strict religion in a rural area, and they didn't trick or treat. I don't think she knew what to do, it was easier to just declare it awful than try. Plus, she hated to sew!  When I was a kid in the stone age, a storebought costume would have been an unheard of treat in my house. My dad worked 2nd Shift and so if a friend's parent offered to take me along, I could go -- because she wasn't interested in getting out to take me around. Wow, it's interesting the things you remember. I sound kind of bitter -- I don't mean to, my Mom was awesome, this was just not her thing. My ds's most memorable costume was a lion for his first and second Halloween's. It's memorable to me because my MIL made it for him. She passed when he had just turned 1, so it's a keepsake.
> 
> Maria



I kind of get your Mom.  I also have a big dislike (you're right... hate is a strong word) of this particular "event".  Hence the reason why I instituted the "nothing gory, nothing scary, nothing evil" rule when it came to my kids' costumes.  In fact, I contemplated for a few years just banning it all together.  But alas, I caved into social pressures and let the holiday stand with my particular rules in place.

The lion costume sounds so cute!  Pictures??



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I'm going to try and skip to having 2 shakes a day and lots of water. It does keep me full for several hours. I'm also going to only eat small amounts.
> 
> Ash and 2 of her friends are here. They worked on their project and did their homework so they are just being silly now! I've got another 90 minutes with them until I take one home and meet the other Mom and pick up at Izzie's school.
> 
> Cupcakes are all decorated and brownies made for Ash's Halloween Party at school tomorrow. We're ordering Pizza and Chicken Fingers for supper tonight.
> 
> Went into work and then my boss came in and said I could go do my errands since I didn't have anyone and was only going to be there for 90 minutes anyways. Gotta the rest of my grocery shopping done. Have a few more small things to pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Frustrated with my mail lady! She keeps leaving a package here that she insists is ours. I've left it in the mailbox for 3 days and left a message that it doesn't belong to us. She left me a note that it was my address. I knew it wasn't for us as my in-laws have been dead for over 5 years! Our mail lady is USELESS! I guess the fact that it was in the box for 3 days didn't mean to her that it wasn't mine even if all the other mail was gone and I even put up the flag to say there was something to pick up! She has been a problem for years!
> 
> Looking forward to a quiet night with my family enjoying Izzie's b'day! We'll be watching a Barbie movie while we eat pizza and then Ghosthunters!
> 
> TTFN




Be sure you are still getting enough calories when you reduce your shakes!

And the USPS wonders WHY their business has dropped off so much????  



DopeyDame said:


> Oh my goodness pjlla, that Robot costume is AMAZING!!!!  Waaaaaaaaay cool.
> 
> Thanks!  In thinking about it, I actually have made several really cool costumes over the years!
> 
> I don't have a plan for the holidays.  I started out not-so-good with our office halloween party today.  (Did well with the food, but then just HAD to try some of the sugar cookies and peach cobbler... ugh...)  I like what a PP said about just keeping busy so you don't even have time to eat - that's a good one!  I also like to think of the critic from Ratitoulle (sp?) when he says "I don't like to eat, I LOVE to eat.  If I don't LOVE it, I don't eat it."  Store bought sugar cookies?  I don't love them.  Save the calories for some home made apple pie or cider.
> 
> Agree TOTALLY.... store-bought cookies are NEVER worth the calories!  But a good cup of fresh cider.....YUM!!
> 
> I'm really struggling with DS halloween costume this year.  He's 2.5.  any good suggestions?  (A little behnd the game, I know!)  my favorite halloween costume.... humm... DH and I were pirates together a few years ago and that was really fun.  Nothing too impressive...





donac said:


> For Thanksgiving and Christmas for the last couple of years I have been preparing the meals for both holidays, packing them into the car and bringing them to mil's so she doesn't have to travel.  By the time I finish I am usually too tired to eat anything.
> 
> I remember your tales about this from last year!  You have the patience of a SAINT!  You are a WONDERFUL DIL!!!
> 
> Halloween in my house is special since it is dh's birthday.  He was known for years for his costumes.  I once made him a penguin costume.  We have gone as Bert and Ernie.  We had some great heads that you looked through the mouth.
> My dh has had some great costumes but I don't have any pictures since he usually dressed at school.  He went as a GS box of cookies.  My friend had made it so he borrowed it one year.
> The best were 2.  He borrowed a field hockey uniform from a girl in the school.  He gets home and then panics about what is he going to wear on his legs.  I had to go out and buy my dh pantyhose that would fit him.
> 
> He once decided to go as a little old lady.  He went to kmart and bought a cheap black dress, shoes, purse and wig.  I think I bought him panty hose for this one also.  The best part of this one was that he still had a mustache at the time so we decided that he looked like many of my Italian aunts so he called himself a little old Italian lady.  He even borrowed a walker from someone for that one.
> 
> These sound great!!  I love such original ideas!!
> 
> THis is very funny since I just made myself a cup of tea.  I hardly ever make a cup of tea in the afternoon but it is such a damp and chilly day that it just felt right.  I don't have anything to read but I will look at quilt magazine for inspiration when I finish typing this up.
> 
> Yup... we are moving into "afternoon tea" weather!!
> 
> School has been crazy.  we only have one more full week before the kids on in for Mon and Wed and then the schools shut down on Thur and Fri for Teacher's convention.
> 
> I am making headway on my letters of reccommendations and hope to be finished by next week.
> 
> Off to cook dinner.  Then yoga tonight.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.



Hope you are well today!!  



tigger813 said:


> IT'S SNOWING IN MASSACHUSETTS!!!!!
> 
> Really bad at supper! Potato skin pizza! Then a really good Whoopie Pie from Maine and a drink with my hubby!
> 
> 7 years ago today, besides holding my little Princess for the first time, the RED SOX won the World Series for the first time in 86 years! What a great day that was! Izzie even wore a Red Sox shirt to school today!
> 
> TTFN



How great that you have such a neat way to remember the WS and DD's birthday!!  



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 8: Peter Pan
> 
> Peter Pan is another one of my first Disney movies. Tinkerbelle has a place in my heart. I enjoy the story line and how it is recreated on Peter Pan’s Flight in Fantasyland. I always find something “new” when I ride this attraction. Most of the characters in the movie (aka not the villians) have strength, courage, smarts, and gratitude. In their honor…
> 
> I’m pretty sure that flying is considered exercising. I’m not sure that it’s the exercise I’d pick, however. *1. Your “Habit” is to exercise for at least 15 minutes.*
> 
> What adventure wouldn’t be complete without water? *2. This week, your “Habit” is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> The “Lost Boys” ate just about anything. Well, our bodies deserve the best. *3. Eat 5 servings of fruits and veggies in total per day.*
> 
> Wendy loved to read. It was her way of relaxing. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. I am hoping to never have to walk the plank, but just in case, courage will come in handy. *Do something you would not ordinarily do.* (This does not have to be sky diving or running on the beach. It’s entirely up to you. My plan is to spend some time playing the piano for the first time since this time last year.) Note: We are all courageous people. I just think it would be fun to try something different. Thanks to donac for this idea!
> 
> 2. It may not be the focus of the movie, but I have noticed that the non-villain characters are very thankful. *Write a list of 10 things for which you are thankful.*
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



You just continue to amaze me with all of the time and effort you put into the HH!  I KNOW I appreciate it so much (even though I don't take the time to participate in the points, I always try to follow the habits!!).... and I'm sure everyone loves the ideas!!




SettinSail said:


> Oy!   What a long day!  I was up at my usual 5:30 this morning and worked 6 hours, then had a hair appt and went to a 50th birthday party for a college friend of mine tonight.   I hate to weigh tomorrow!  Her party was at a steakhouse-I had a 6 oz ribeye, baked potato with ~ Tbls ea butter and sour cream, salad bar w/blue cheese dressing and chocolate cake!    And about 1/2 piece of Texas toast:scared1 I have not eaten like that in years!    We were a large group of old cackling women having a great time.  I heard the funniest line tonight about a lady who was dating a much younger man.  The story went that when the lady found out the young guy had never heard of Elton John she "told him to pack his Scooby-Do underwear and get out".  Oh boy we had a lot of laughs tonight.
> 
> Sounds like a fun night with friends!  I'll bet it was well worth the calories!
> 
> OK, my holiday plan is as follows:
> 1.   Work VERY hard in the weeks leading up to Thanksgiving.  Hoping to lose 3 more pounds from my lowest in the challenge so far by then.
> 2. Not expecting to lose much at all between Thanksgiving & New Year's.
> 3. I will weigh every day and carefully monitor my weight to make sure I don't gain any before the end of the year.  If I see myself going up one day, I have to work hard and cut back that day to immed take the weight off.  I will keep up my exercise and drinking water and can have treats in moderation if my weight has not gone up.
> 
> You CAN do this!!  I might even resort to some more drastic measures to be sure I am down a few more pounds before T.giving hits.  Join me and Kathy on the 80% perfect days plan (AKA the "Pamela Plan"...).





bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, I don't really plan on buying any Halloween candy, so that's not a problem. I'm going home the weekend before Thanksgiving and it would be silly to come back to school for two days and then go back home again, so I'm just staying here (because you can stay over breaks in the townhouses), so no food to deal with then. And we normally don't do too much for Christmas. My aunt normally has a gathering on the Saturday after, but Mom has to work so we won't be going.
> 
> In first or second grade, Mom made me a really awesome M&M costume. In fourth grade, she made me a Statue of Liberty costume, complete with a felt torch.
> 
> The SoL costume sounds great!  I love original things like that!
> 
> Yup, it was doing a horrible rain/snow thing here earlier, but wasn't sticking. I actually busted out the winter jacket today-and it's the first time I've worn it since losing weight-it was actually a little BIG!
> 
> I met with the Dean of the College today to discuss credit options if I get accepted to the college program. She has been friendly to me in the past, but two of my housemates have had issues with her. Today she was not outright rude to me, but it was like pulling teeth to get straight answers about anything. She was very sarcastic at points, and I just left with an overall bitter feeling about the administration here. The secretaries in her office were extremely unprofessional, yelling loudly about the art history/studio departments when a student from that department was in the office. Then this evening I got a very unprofessional e-mail from my department chair, that was meant for the secretary, not me (our last names start with the same three letters). That is the second time that has happened, and this time she was dissing a student. Lesson: Check who you are sending e-mails to before you actually send it!



Oh MY!  How unprofessional!  And how rude.  Obviously she isn't a "people person".  Sorry you have to deal with all of that!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Bwaaahaahaa! Welcome to Fearsome Friday! I am Maria and I will be your coach this week, following the Amazing Pamela (Thanks, *Pamela*!) Let's get going with the QOTD:
> 
> SO VERY WELCOME!!
> 
> Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?
> 
> Maria



As a rule I don't enjoy anything scary..... this includes haunted houses (Haunted Mansion is an exception, as that is "funny scary" not "wet-your-pants" scary).  I have bad memories of some of the scary movies I saw in my teen years.... Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, Children of the Corn, The Exorcist, Poltergeist, come to mind.  I'm a bit afraid of my own shadow sometimes, so I am NOT a good candidate for Halloween "fun".   I would much prefer to see princesses, construction workers, and Harry Potter coming down my driveway than any "Scream" masks, ghosts, ghouls, zombies, etc.  I am really having a hard time with DS being a Death Eater this year..... it confirms my feelings about "NOTHING SCARY" being a house rule.



lisah0711 said:


> Thank you, *Pamela,* for coaching last week!  Loved all your questions.
> 
> You're very welcome!!
> 
> How is the costume coming along?  It was nice of your Mom to come help you.  Did you ever say what your daughter's costume is?  Maybe I missed it when I was following along on the iPhone.   I loved the robot costume!
> 
> Costume is now DONE!!  I finished it this morning!!  Just need to work on the wig later.  She is RAPUNZEL, complete with a frying pan!!
> 
> *Coach Maria!*  I always love a Maria coaching week!  Amazing Pamela is a tough act to follow but you are totally up for the job.
> 
> Maria is TOTALLY going to rock this week!!
> 
> I am a maintain for this week.  It's not a big surprise since I have been sick and not exercising and had the run in with the Halloween candy.  I do have to work it this week-end to make sure that I lose one pound to make my goal for the month.  That is important to keep me on track for my weight loss for the Tinker Bell Half.  I will do that.
> 
> YOu can do it!!!  YES YOU WILL!!
> 
> Working on my day off today but hopefully only until noon.  DH is working, too, so it's not so bad.   It's good to be busy!
> 
> Have a great day all!





mikamah said:


> A quick good morning and a big Thank you to Pamela for coaching last week, and helping me to get back on track.  3 days of tracking every bite and staying within my ww points, is the most I have done since I don't know when.  Thank you for inspiring me.
> 
> Awww... you're welcome!!  WTG on three days on track! Keep it up!
> 
> Welcome Maria!!  Thanks for coaching this week, and I know you'll be there to keep me in the wagon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on weighin this week.  My scale battery died so I'll weighin tomorrow, but wii fit was looking good.
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> ps. the peppermint/mocha creamer is already out at market basket.  So worth the points.



Sounds yummy!  



cobbler said:


> Lucky! I don't have a plan this season (nor do I any other season) but I'm going to try my hardest NOT to gain any!
> 
> Have you considering MAKING a plan???
> 
> *Pjlla* That robot costume is fantastic!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> As for me, no workouts yesterday, had the intention but didn't BOOOOO to me  I'm dressed and ready for my workout now and that is where I am heading. 3x this week. I guess that isn't too horrible considering I'm coming off from several months of nothing.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!!



GOOD JOB on the workouts!!



liesel said:


> [B*Pamela* Thanks for coaching this past week!  I loved the robot costume  for making it yourself!
> 
> DS had fun taking apart an old CPU and keyboard to use the parts on the costume.  And I had fun (well, kind of) spraypainting and duct taping everything!  I love how creative and "repurposing" the costume was!!  And the light-up nose and pincher hand were a great touch that DS added!
> 
> ETA: I almost forgot to mention, I FINALLY hit 40 pounds gone!  Having 2 vacations in the last month really slowed things down, but hopefully I'm getting my momentum back.  I want to lose 10 more before the Tink.



Congratulations on 40 pounds!!!!!!



liesel said:


> *LisaH and Maria* I agree with you guys about Anna on BL too!  I think she is a wonderful athlete, but training is not her area of expertise and it shows!  I loved the Halloween maze too.
> 
> Totally agree about Anna.  I don't see her coming back next season.
> 
> I forgot to mention that our school is taking Halloween candy donations next week to donate to our troops.  The dentist collecting the candy is giving the school 50 cents for each pound collected, which I thought sounded great until seeing that huge cauldron of candy on the BL!  Hopefully our haul will be much bigger.
> 
> Have a great OP day!



What a great idea!!



donac said:


> Can I have some PD for my ds2.  He is taking his professional engineer's license tomorrow.  He has to take 2 tests one now and one in about 5 years after he has been working during that time.  I know he will do fine.  He has been studying for the last 3 months.
> 
> Off to get some things done around here.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.



WEll.... belated prayers and PD for your DS.  Hope it went well.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry, I've been MIA for the past almost 2 weeks. However, we've had a lot going on. We liquidated our towing company and hopefully by the end of the weekend the tow trucks will be sold. Our house in TX is on the rental market right now. The housing market is so bad right now I wouldn't get anywhere near what I paid for my house right now. We're having a few friends take down the pool in the backyard along with the deck. The realtor said many people love the house but don't want the pool. Plus even if someone wanted it we would have to pay to maintain it, screw that!
> 
> I started using my Sparkpeople account again for weight loss (www.sparkpeople.com). If anyone is on the site my screen name is: LDHSFALCON. I've started back slowly with working out 5 times this past week. I've also drank eight 8 ounce glasses of water and tracked every bite I've put into my mouth. I realized I'm not eating many calories so I'm shooting for a 1200 - 1400 calorie day. The last two days i've hit my calorie count. Well, today being exactly one week from when I started I got on the scale to check my progress.
> 
> DOWN TWO POUNDS!
> 
> Alan is on this journey with me and he's lost 4 pounds. We went grocery shopping today and I caught him more then once reading labels on food . He really seems like he's trying to help me and support me this go around. My mini goal right now is to lose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> I've changed from the up all night owl to the in bed before midnight and up anywhere from 3a-6a. I didn't get up til 1030 this morning because I was up watching game 6 of the World Series. GO RANGERS!! I love the new change of getting up early. I was never a big breakfast eater but now I eat it every morning. I love cooking in this house and I've done it a lot lately. I've made a binder for the year where I include meal plan forms that I feel out for each week and I add recipes and workouts that I find on Sparkpeople. Its really keeping me motivated to have something where I can keep track of stuff and see my progress with eating healthier and such.
> Oh, and our pool will be finished by the end of next week!



So super busy I see!  Glad you have been able to stick to a plan. WTG with getting on Sparkpeople!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTDs: No concrete holiday eating control plans. Fortunately we're pretty much hermits, so it's not like we go to a lot of parties!
> I don't like scary stuff. I remember being terrified of the flying monkeys in Wizard of Oz. Today's paper had a short list of scary movies; that was one of them! Also Fantasia! We always stop the movie before that last scary piece.
> 
> Now that you mention it, WoO was super scary to me when I was younger!
> 
> Had a good weigh in. hooray But I am not off to a good start of the new week. Haven't eaten anything bad, just not good. So far not a single fruit/vegetable has passed my lips! Didn't run today but will get one in tomorrow morning. So ready for it! Gotta make it a good one because we are having dinner tomorrow with a group from our church. I am making a brie cheese appetizer that is sooooo good. It will be hard to restrain myself.
> 
> Well, after waiting nearly a month, today we learned that DS2 made the honor choir in Seattle!! We are so excited for this great opportunity for him. It'll be 4 days in March. He'll learn so much, and the final concert will be outstanding, I am sure. To celebrate he wants McDonald's for dinner. ugh
> 
> DS1 wants me to watch the World Series with him. Have a super weekend!



Great news for DS!  DIdn't he have a bad cold when he auditioned?  Tell him McDonald's makes you sing flat!! 



SettinSail said:


> Pamela, thanks for being our coach last week and Maria this week!
> 
> You are welcome!!
> 
> 
> I was only up .4 this morning after my steakhouse gluttony last night.  I did pretty well cutting back today but did have 2 homemade ladyfinger cookies someone brought into work.  OMG, they were so delicious, I could have eaten 10 of them.  Did an hour workout at the Y while DS was at Bible Study this afternoon.  So proud of DS today, he made a 93 on his formative in Honors Geometry  He only needs to raise his average 2 pts and he will have a B in there and he has an A in all other classes.  I think his confidence is up now in Geometry.  He studied off and on 7 hours the night before the test. He is not a natural at Math (me neither!)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and I confess I have not read back very far but will try to catch up reading posts while I am watching this game.



The .4 isn't bad!  

Glad your DS is doing well with school.  Not so much for my DS.... but it is about EFFORT rather than anything else.



jillbur said:


> My plan is just to keep tracking my food and exercise. I am not going to deny myself anything but I am going to watch portion sizes. My big problem is Christmas cookies. I LOVE to bake and between myself, my sister, and my mom, we usually make about 15 different kinds of cookies and we end up with a couple dozen of each (well, not my mom...she lives alone so she usually gets 6 of each cookie and freezes them). We freeze a bunch and take some to other people's houses for the holidays, but needless to say, I force DH to eat a lot of cookies. He doesn't mind, though
> 
> WIsh you could send me some.  I decline invitations to cookie swaps and such because I absolutely HATE to bake.... and I'm NOT going to be the one to show up at a holiday cookie swap with a package of Oreos!!!!   (Yup.... I've seen it happen!)
> 
> I remember my sister and I dressing as Indians one year. Oops, I guess we would be called Native Americans now. My mom made the costumes and we loved them. This year is the first year we are making a costume for one of our DSs. I am not a crafty person. I don't know how to sew anything. My DH sews small things if needed. He has banned me from all needles  DS8 wanted to be a scuba diver, so DH is making his costume. I think he finished today. I hope it's easy for him to put on at school Monday!
> 
> 
> DD was a Sea World Shamu trainer for Halloween one year.  I had to make her a "wet suit".  It wasn't too tough, once I found the right fabric.   Love to see the scuba diver costume!
> 
> 
> I am pretty upset with my scale  I weighed myself this morning and it was the same as the last time I weighed. So I picked up something heavy and weighed my self with that. Then I reweighed myself and it said something completely different that the 1st time! So I tried one more time, and got a different number. So all in all, I weighed 3 different numbers in about 5 minutes and they span 1.5 pounds!!! Maybe it's time for a new scale?
> 
> Or maybe just a new battery?  I'm thinking that is what my scale needs.
> 
> I also didn't eat very healthy today. I splurged on a cupcake at work and piece of cream cheese coffee cake I made for DH for school. I am working out much harder than ever, but I seem to eat more. I need to get my eating under control. I feel so blah and didn't work out today, either. I took my boys to see Puss in Boots instead. It was cute and worth it to hang out with my boys. I plan to get up early and go to the gym to run on the TM since our district CC meet is tomorrow at the park I run in.
> 
> Well, now that I've rambled on about myself...
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!
> 
> Jill



GLad to hear you had fun with your boys.  Enjoy them while they're young!



mackeysmom said:


> Diet-wise:   I am so mad that I forgot to weigh myself this morning before I ate.  I will have to submit my weight tomorrow.   I think I had a really good week and am looking forward to seeing what the scale says.
> 
> My biggest victory this week - having over ten pounds of Halloween candy in the house and only eating 3 small pieces over the course of the week.
> 
> I was playing around on Picnik today and made this picture of my boys (who rarely pose anywhere near each other, so this was a fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Laura



Awww.... love cute kitty pictures!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> 17 teaspoons in a 20 ounce coke. Which is the standard bottle size and less then the "new" medium at most fast food places. We have a running bet with the kids. If they can go soda free for a month, then drink it. and don't get sick then they win $50. The key is they can't feel like crap after. DS15 took the bet in a heartbeat, I say he'll get sicker than a dog!!!
> 
> It's been 5 days since I've had soda and I feel more alert and focused. I've just about gotten to the point that I don't crave it either. But the headaches are brutal.




Nice job dumping the soda!!!  The headaches will eventually subside, I promise!



mackeysmom said:


> I'm almost ashamed to admit it, but up until about 12 years ago I would drink upwards of 100 oz. of Coke each day.
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> One day, I just decided to replace it with Diet Coke.  Since then, I've managed to wean myself down to just 1 can of Diet Coke a day (along with about 120 oz of water.)
> 
> WTG!!
> 
> Recently I was out to dinner and was served a Coke instead of a Diet Coke - with just one sip I couldn't believe how sweet it was - can't believe I used to drink so much of it. Laura



Be PROUD of how far you've come!!



AUdisneyDad said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to drop in since I've been MIA the last two weeks for the most part.  I had my professional engineering test today so I've been up to my neck in studying.  However it was wonderful to take a 8 hr test on a rainy day.  So now the fun starts 10 +/- weeks of waiting for results on a multiple choice scan tron test.  Anyway I'm going to try and catch up tomorrow, yall have a good evening.
> 
> Tim



Prayers and PD for good results on the test.  I'm sure you studied hard and did great!!!



buzz5985 said:


> Hey everyone - been reading along, but really no time to post.  I just finished up my 12th day straight at work - 7 more to go and I can have a day off.  Thank goodness this only happens twice a year.  I am getting too old!!!
> 
> Yikes!  Take care of yourself!
> 
> I saw a little discussion about the BL show - am I the only one that really misses Jillian??  I follow Olivia (last season's winner) on Twitter and she recently had, what she referred to as "skin surgery".  One of the gossip shows - can't remember which one - taped the whole process and she will tweet when the show will be on.  I will try to look at Twitter more than the once a month I do now.  LOL
> 
> I really miss Jillian.  Sure, she can be a witch sometimes, but she knows her stuff about training and motivating!!
> 
> Jealous of the "skin" surgery!  Wish I was brave enough (and rich enough) to have a much-needed tummy tuck.  So glad I lost the weight, but HATE the "skin belt" I am forced to live with.
> 
> An early congratulations to all the losers and maintainers.  I hope everyone is enjoying thier hayride to SUCCESS!!!  Soon to be a sleigh ride in MA with the Nor'easter barreling in our direction!!!!
> 
> Remember - If you can dream it, you can do it!!
> 
> Janis





mikamah said:


> I love this idea.  I think I need to try something like this with ds.  We don't usually have soda at home, but if we're at my brothers the always have it and he's always saying how lucky his cousins are to have soda any time they want, and gets mad I'll only let him have one while we are there.  But money talks, so I'll have to think on this.  I think I'd start with 20 dollars.
> 
> Sounds dreamy.  I'm guessing Mike might even have been there to hand you a drool cloth.
> We ended up with tickets to Tim Mcgraw in the 3rd row once, and the guy I was with said to me, "do you need a cloth for all that drool?"  So funny.
> 
> Thank you CC for doing all this.  You are so creative with the hh.  I love it.  Now if I will just do it and keep it up.
> 
> I'm not a big scary movie person, maybe the Shining was the scariest.  A year or 2 ago, my friend and I were going to see a movie while her teenage dd took my ds to a kids movie, but we hadn't looked up times so when we got there, the movie we wanted to see wasn't at the same theater, so we looked through the movie notebook to see what the available movies were about and decide on this one that was described as someone witnessing a crash on a race course, and surviving and feeling like he cheated death, and we thought is was going to be an emotional type movie, but it was called Final Destination.  It was horrible.  We had no idea it was a gory bloodfest.  It was hilarious.  My friend emailed me a while later when it came out in 3D to see it again.  NOT!
> 
> UGh, I don't envy your snow.  And no matter what we get here, I don't think it will be 8 inches, so I'll remember it's worse in colorado.  Congrats on 40 pounds gone!!!!
> 
> 
> I am on the Pamela plan to stay on track til thanksgiving 80-90% of the time, tracking every bite I eat.  I started knitting a scarf so instead of eating while I watch tv at night, I'm knitting, and that is helping.  My goal is to lose 5 pound by T-day, and enjoy the holiday weekend, then back on track that monday until Christmas weekend.  Tracking every bite, except for the actually holidays.



You will be lighter AND have a pretty scarf to show for it!!  Nice plan!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?
> 
> Maria



I WILL make a food plan for the week.  Even though DH will be gone away again, that is NO excuse not to plan my meals!  And as it will be another crazy busy week, I see lots of crockpot usage in my future!!

Supernatural creature???? Hmmmm...... I am a super crazy CAT!  Not Catwoman, but a real feline.... Like a real cat,  I am a loner (very much me), independent (me again), but I like the occasional hug and pat!  My super powers are the ability to make people feel better when I am with them and the ability to remove mice from the house without actually having to eat them!!  



SettinSail said:


> Have a great day everyone!   I had a good weigh in this morning and am only up .4 from my lowest of the challenge!  Ready to go forward and lose some NEW pounds



YEA!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *We’ve both been really busy today.  I was up at 9:30, tracked my meals for the day, cooked breakfast, ate, played around on the internet for a few, showered, got dressed, and we headed out to Home Depot. When our house was built they didn’t install ceiling fans. We got 4 ceiling fans and 2 showerheads. Then after Home Depot we headed to lunch at Subway. After lunch we headed home. I played around on the computer some while Alan installed the fan in the exercise room. Once he was finished he went outside for a smoke break and I jumped on the treadmill and walked half a mile. Then he came back in and did the ceiling fan in the living room and our office. Once he finished the one in the office I jumped back on the treadmill and did a mile. That mile and a half brought my mileage for the week to: 4! I’ve done good with food & water consumption today. Breakfast was: English muffin with 1 scrambled egg, piece of Kraft cheese, and 2 pieces of Canadian bacon. I swear this has become my favourite breakfast meal, its quick and easy and half the calories of one at McDonalds. Lunch was a 6 inch roast beef with cheddar at Subway with 2 ounces of baked Lays, and a bottled water. I’m going to get up in a few and start dinner and drink my last 8 ounces of water for the night. We’re having a family recipe: hamburger noodle casserole. I’m going to eat a side salad and some baby carrots with it. Dessert will be a 100 calorie cup of cheesecake yogurt. I think I’m going to watch a movie tonight or rent an On Demand one. I heard “Zookeeper” was a funny movie.
> 
> We’re going to head to Wal-Mart tomorrow because we still need candy for the trick or treaters. *



You've been doing GREAT!  Keep it up!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I apologize for not being around much today and tonight -- my dh is our church treasurer and has to complete several reports tonight. That pushes ds to the laptop, and me to...Tivo or a good book! Anyway, I will try to get the replies done I can before he returns with dinner and I'm back to entertaining myself....big Nor'easter blowin' through right now...
> 
> Maria



Totally forgiven!  Are you here today?  Do you have power?  We consider ourselves VERY LUCKY that we have power.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I've pretty much given up soda. I used to drink regular, then diet daily, then I went to once a week, and now I don't seem to want it. I know it bloats me something terrible, and I just don't get pleasure from it like I used to.Great job, the headaches will get better soon
> 
> Ok, none of us are going to speak about what we ate or drank 12 years ago  I used to think an excellent evening included a 2 liter of Mountain Dew and a big bag of Cheetos, preferably followed by a bag of twizzlers and a small mountain of Hershey's kisses
> 
> Okay.... just gotta say.....
> 
> Today I ran 10M! This is huge for me as it's my first run of that length since the Providence Half in August. It sets me up with a ton of confidence and will power to resist the goodies. I am not going to waste all that effort by filling up with junk!
> 
> WOOHOOO!!!
> 
> 
> We miss you, too, *Pamela!* That is awesome advice. You are correct, it just isn't worth it. I bought the smallest bag of candy corn I could find today. I know I will be satisfied with just a few because they are so sweet. I'm going to eat them, and then give the back to dh to eat or throw away, his choice. I'm saving my ration of dh's homemade popcorn for Monday night, and that is my Halloween treat. DS is not trick or treating, and I know we won't have leftovers, we never do. I may pick out one, and only one, piece to have post-popcorn, instead of my usual one piece of Dove each evening. I know I will report how I did to everyone here the next day, so it's all out there and I have to follow it
> 
> GOOD PLAN!!
> 
> We don't have our candy yet, either. I think it's best for my sanity not to have it too far in advance!
> 
> Maria



GLad I got mine early, even though it meant having to ignore it for a few weeks.  I'd HATE to be out in this today trying to buy candy!!



pjstevens said:


> I've been mia from the boards for a while.  I'm really struggling this semester (and only taking one class).  I am use to getting A's and maybe a B here and there, but I've only seen B's & C's in this class, then I failed my exam this past week (by 4 points) so I'm passing, but not with the grade I was expecting I'd get.  Thankfully the food and exercise are going much better.  I have been getting to the Y five or six days a week.  I started doing another class (muscle pump) in addition to my cardio and weights and the scale seems to be moving again.  It's going down a little each week.  I had to go buy some new clothes because those I bought six weeks ago are too big.  I've never had this problem.  (and those were ones I had just bought after being 'stuck' in one size for a couple years).  For the first time in most of my adult life I actually put on size 12 jeans and they fit, no tugging, no pulling, nothing, they fit!  Blew my mind away, I had to actually stare in the mirror a couple times, I couldn't believe it.  I even bought a sweater in a medium and I don't think I've ever bought a med.  As the holidays approach, I am hoping to keep this up.  I'm at 48 pounds off since the beginning of the year.  Hoping to hit 50 before we go to Disney the 28th of November.




Sounds like you have been really busy.  YOu can do it.... 2 pounds til disney!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hoping to sleep in tomorrow so posting the QOTD now...
> 
> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!
> 
> Maria



Well, as the self-proclaimed "Halloween Hater" here, I don't have much.  I don't mind "fall" decorations, but I only have one or two legit "Halloween" items and I usually wait and put them out just for the day on the 31st.  I have a tiny  "Happy Halloween" sign that I put next to the door outside and a ceramic jack o'lantern.  

For fall decor I usually put up grapevine and leaves, a few pumpkins, and some maybe some bittersweet wreaths or swags (as it grows on our property, it is an easy choice).  



bellebookworm9 said:


> We have some cling ons in the front windows here, and I have a fake pumpkin that I carved two years ago. I can't find the flickering tea light that goes inside it though. At home we used to have the paper decorations to put in the windows, and my Mom made really cool ghosts that were in our front yard for several years. They were two different sized tomato cages, with white felt covers and black eyes/mouths. The cages had white lights wrapped around them, then the felt stuff went on top. Unfortunately, the dog ate the felt so they haven't been out in a while.
> 
> No hidden Mickeys, but the house 6 down from ours here at school has a pumpkin with a Mickey face stencil carved into it! It's really awesome.
> 
> I'm fairly certain our little Christmas tree is going up on Tuesday, and the Christmas lights are definitely going up in my room. One housemate and I are already listening to Christmas music!



Noooooooo not Christmas already!!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> WOW! That is a lot of snow. Another reason I'm glad I live in FL. I hate snow.
> 
> That's awesome that you controlled youself enough not to overindulge on the pretzels. Chocolate covered pretzels are one of my many weaknesses . We will be getting Halloween candy later today and I'm allowing myself to get one small bag of fun size hershey bars. I will eat one a day as a snack and will be accountable in tracking it in my food tracker.



WEll.... he only brought home one tiny bag of the chocolate pretzels, so its not like I could do much damage with those!!    But they were delicious and really just enough!

***************

OH MY, MY!  I'm caught up to here and now DD is bugging me for the computer.  I'm going to go work on the wig!  She had her entire costume on before lunch (sans wig, of course) and it fits pretty well and looks adorable!  Not exactly as we had originally pictured, but so cute!  I will post a picture Tuesday or Wednesday.

TTYL.................................P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Okay back from Wal-Mart and $75 dollars worth of candy was bought! HOLY MOLY!! I told Alan "We better have a ton of trick or treaters because I'm not going to have all this candy in the house taunting me" LOL. 

I bought 3 small bags of the Hershey nuggets. They are 50 calories per little nugget. I just ate 2 after dumping all of our "stash" in a bowl. So, that's one of my snacks a day 2 little nuggets for a total of 100 calories. Yes, I could eat something healthier for 100 calories but this is my chocolate fix,


----------



## glss1/2fll

BernardandMissBianca said:


> DH and I felt like Sid from Toy Story when we butchered a barbie doll to make arms and legs.



So funny! My whole family was laughing. 

The phone just rang and my brother in law said they just had some car trouble about ten miles from here on the interstate. DH and DS1 went to "rescue" them. Too funny because absolutely nobody in the 2 cars combined has the slightest mechanical inclination whatsoever! I've got the phone number of our favorite towing/repair company handy!  Ah, they just called. I gave them that number and they want me to research car rentals for them. 

Gotta go.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Great job on the Pamela plan!! I used to cross stitch but I don't know if my eyes could handle that anymore even with my glasses.  I just found a bunch of cross stitch books when I was looking for my knitting stuff.  And just a few unfinished projects.
> 
> I meant to say this earlier when Maria commented on cross-stitch.  I used to do a LOT of it (before I really got into scrapping about 17 years ago).  I made a gift for each of the girls in my wedding party and I've made three big ones for my Mom.  I also got into a habit of making one each year for Christmas (we draw names on my Mom's side) for my gift recipient.   Then I was making a big one for my Cousin and got discouraged with it and basically just packed it in a bag and put it aside..... and I had already ordered a custom frame, mat, and archival glass!!  And that was pretty much the end of my  20 year cross-stitching career!  I even started giving away my floss to DD to make woven bracelets!  (And I had HUNDREDS of spools!)
> 
> I really should pick it up again and AT LEAST finish that particular project.  It probably only has a few weeks of work left to finish it!  And it would be so much easier to take along to swim meets than anything scrapping related!
> Plus, I've never made one of any size for myself!  I've gotten rid of a few of the smallers ones I made myself years ago (taste changed) and now only have two small ones still in the house.... one in my bedroom and one in the upstairs hall.
> 
> 1) I just went grocery shopping, and I bought myself a chocolate bar, 7 ww points, and broke it up into pieces and I'll have that instead of eating ds's halloween candy.  I also didn't buy halloween candy yet, and will get it after work tomorrow, and I will not buy what I like.
> 
> Good girl!
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all in the Northeast are ok after the storm.  We're near the coast, and just got a few inches, no power outages here.  I hope to hear from my brother in western MA soon.  Looks like they got hit hard, and they have so many tall trees behind their house.  I hope everything is ok with them.  They don't have internet access on their cell phones, and they didn't answer, but I don't think they have car chargers, so they hopefully are fine and conserving what little battery their cell phones have.



We got SO lucky that we didn't lose power! We are so far out in the boonies that when we lose it, we are often one of the last to get it restored.  But others in our town aren't so lucky..... DD said as of about 10 minutes ago there were 195 school closings listed for NH on the news website!  But not our town (yet).  

When we lose power we lose EVERYTHING because we are on a well..... so no water, no heat (and no wood stove), NADA!  We do have a generator though.... but we try to only use it if we are without power for at least 12 hours (or if the house is getting dangerously cold).  

My parents are in Sturbridge and lost power last night before I was even home from the swim meet and of course, are still without it now.  They have water and a wood stove, so no emergency, but I will consider bringing them our generator if they are still without power in another day or so.

Has Maria been here today?  How about Tracey?  I need to look back and see if they have posted yet today. Who else is in New England???  Ooo... how about Buffy?  CT got slammed.  Sorry about any other NE-ers that I might be forgetting!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Okay back from Wal-Mart and $75 dollars worth of candy was bought! HOLY MOLY!! I told Alan "We better have a ton of trick or treaters because I'm not going to have all this candy in the house taunting me" LOL.
> 
> I bought 3 small bags of the Hershey nuggets. They are 50 calories per little nugget. I just ate 2 after dumping all of our "stash" in a bowl. So, that's one of my snacks a day 2 little nuggets for a total of 100 calories. Yes, I could eat something healthier for 100 calories but this is my chocolate fix,



Yikes.... that is a TON of candy!  I bought about 100 pieces. When it is gone, the light goes out!    In fact, it might be just a "bowl on the step" with a sign this year.  DH is out of town, DD will be with her Rainbow Girls group handing out candy in the next town over and DS will obviously need to go trick or treating.  So I will probably have to pray for friendly kids with good manners who won't empty the bowl in the first 10 minutes!!



glss1/2fll said:


> So funny! My whole family was laughing.
> 
> The phone just rang and my brother in law said they just had some car trouble about ten miles from here on the interstate. DH and DS1 went to "rescue" them. Too funny because absolutely nobody in the 2 cars combined has the slightest mechanical inclination whatsoever! I've got the phone number of our favorite towing/repair company handy!  Ah, they just called. I gave them that number and they want me to research car rentals for them.
> 
> Gotta go.



Oh my.... car problems are the WORST!  

*************

Evening friends!   DD's Rapunzel hairpiece came out amazing!!! She is going to look so great tomorrow!  

I bought two different long blond wigs (one from Target, one from Walmart).  We cut them apart and made lots of "hair extension" pieces from them.  We made two long braids and then attached them end to end.  We made smaller braids from thinner pieces and wove them through the thick braids.  Then we wove a few silk flowers through the braids.  Tomorrow she will braid her real hair and we will attach the thick long braid extension to her real braid.... resulting in a braid that reaches nearly to her ankles!  Not as thick as the "real" Rapunzel's braid, but really cool nonetheless.  And sturdier than I imagined it would be.  

I hope that they DON'T cancel school and she gets to wear the costume to school tomorrow!

Well.... not unexpectedlly, I didn't really get any "me" time today (other than chatting with you all).  By the time I had helped DS clean up lunch, made the hair extension, did some picking up, etc, etc.... well, here it is nearly 6pm and I haven't even folded the laundry yet!  But at least it was a relaxing day!  I may even try to sneak out for a dip in the hot tub after dinner!  

I am splurging on some frozen pizza for dinner (goat cheeese and spinach....mmmmm), but I will count the points, journal it, use my Flex points for it, and call it ON PLAN!  

Need to give myself a pep talk to be prepared to deal with the candy glut that is sure to present itself tomorrow.  I'll try to start the day with a good long workout, but that will depend on whether or not I work.  

I'm moving along here.  Will fold a bit of the laundry, feed the kids and myself, and then decide if I wanna dip in the hot tub or not.  

I'll see you all either later tonight or tomorrow..................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Evening friends!   DD's Rapunzel hairpiece came out amazing!!! She is going to look so great tomorrow!



I hope you post pictures...I want to see it!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Yikes.... that is a TON of candy! I bought about 100 pieces. When it is gone, the light goes out!  In fact, it might be just a "bowl on the step" with a sign this year. DH is out of town, DD will be with her Rainbow Girls group handing out candy in the next town over and DS will obviously need to go trick or treating. So I will probably have to pray for friendly kids with good manners who won't empty the bowl in the first 10 minutes!!*


Yeah, its a ton of candy but after talking with neighbors tonight we have a very strong feeling its going to be gone within a few hours. We bought that same amount last year when we still lived in Texas and Alan wound up having to run up to Wal-Mart and get more.


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> I hope you post pictures...I want to see it!




Will do!  Hopefully we'll have time to take some great pictures tomorrow morning when the costume is fresh!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Yikes.... that is a TON of candy! I bought about 100 pieces. When it is gone, the light goes out!  In fact, it might be just a "bowl on the step" with a sign this year. DH is out of town, DD will be with her Rainbow Girls group handing out candy in the next town over and DS will obviously need to go trick or treating. So I will probably have to pray for friendly kids with good manners who won't empty the bowl in the first 10 minutes!!*
> 
> 
> Yeah, its a ton of candy but after talking with neighbors tonight we have a very strong feeling its going to be gone within a few hours. We bought that same amount last year when we still lived in Texas and Alan wound up having to run up to Wal-Mart and get more.



I don't mind handing out candy to neighborhood kids.... or even lots of kids.... but I would draw the line at handing out the money equivalent of half a week's worth of groceries!!  But I suppose being new to town it would look bad for you to turn out the lights after just an hour!  Don't need to get your new house TP'ed and egged!!  

We actually used to get so few kids that we would buy a 12 pack of full size candy bars and still have some leftover!  Our town has grown a lot since we moved here almost 19 years ago!  And we were the third house in our neighborhood and now there are 17 (although only a few have trick-or-treat age kids).   I'm curious to see if the snow keeps folks from going all out for trick or treat.

Well.... kind of wasted my free time today and never did make it to the hot tub.... but it was nice to spend a day NOT running around like a crazy nut!  
TTYL.....................P


----------



## dvccruiser76

lisah0711 said:


> What about gingerbread?



Gingerbread and egg nog  T-R-O-U-B-L-E 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> So I am finally back from my vaca-cruise and f&W-and had to weigh in.  I was thinking for the amount I ate it would be much worse. I have to say it was totally worth it.  Loved all the food!  The entire trip was terrific. We booked 2 more cruise for 2013 but my boys are begging to go next yr.  They are offering to sell belongings, give up their Christmas gifts, future WDW trips...to go.  They are 13 and 15 and loved the clubs. I'm considering it



When in 2013? We're going on the Fantasy 5/25/2013 



buzz5985 said:


> I saw a little discussion about the BL show - am I the only one that really misses Jillian??



Me too, I just can't get into Anna. Dolvett seems like a good motivator though. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> No hidden Mickeys, but the house 6 down from ours here at school has a pumpkin with a Mickey face stencil carved into it! It's really awesome.



DS and I watched How the Grinch Stole Christmas like 3 times today 



lisah0711 said:


> I think this is a cute pumpkin from somewhere in the Magic Kingdom I believe.



Now that's too funny. Cute at the same time 



pjlla said:


> We got SO lucky that we didn't lose power! We are so far out in the boonies that when we lose it, we are often one of the last to get it restored.  But others in our town aren't so lucky..... DD said as of about 10 minutes ago there were 195 school closings listed for NH on the news website!  But not our town (yet).



Glad to hear that you did not lose power. My SIS is in CT and they are still out of power, so no school there tomorrow. This early snow is just nuts. 




Hi everyone, keep those weigh-ins comings. DH and I joined a gym today, so we'll see how it goes. I guess I just need to make more time for me. I really see myself going around 7:15 after DH puts DS to sleep, so I don't miss anything, but we'll see. They do have Zumba on Friday's and babysitting, so if I feel comfortable with the babysitters maybe I'll give that a try. 

Hope everyone stayed safe with the snow and that you all have a geat OP week. I'll be back tomorrow with the results of week 7!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Worfiedoodles said:


> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!



We have two bins for Halloween decorations, one indoor and the other outdoor. Indoors I have hand and finger towels, a ceramic pumpkin candy jar, a trio of pumpkins that say "Happy Halloween" placemats, candles, all kinds of homey touches. I even kept ds's fisher-price Halloween set  Outdoors dh has a cage, sized for a large dog. Inside he hangs severed heads, and has a rat, skull and other scary paraphernalia. It is definitely the only one on the block! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I am catching up on sleep, and that always helps me feel more healthy. Supernatural creature...maybe not supernatural, but I really think I'm the muggle version of Hermione Granger. I wouldn't mind being a Shadowhunter either (from the "City of..." series).
> 
> Well, who wouldn't want to be Hermione?
> 
> We have some cling ons in the front windows here, and I have a fake pumpkin that I carved two years ago. I can't find the flickering tea light that goes inside it though. At home we used to have the paper decorations to put in the windows, and my Mom made really cool ghosts that were in our front yard for several years. They were two different sized tomato cages, with white felt covers and black eyes/mouths. The cages had white lights wrapped around them, then the felt stuff went on top. Unfortunately, the dog ate the felt so they haven't been out in a while.



You have some memories of great decorations! 



donac said:


> Many years ago I bought three stuffd Disney animals.  Mickey, Goofy and Donald but they are not dressed in their regular clothes they have switched around so they are being one of the other guys.   It is really pretty cute.



They sound adorable! What awesome decorations! 



lisah0711 said:


> I confess to always liking the vampire crowd, but I think as a practical matter it would be better to be a witch a la Samantha Stevens style so I could just twitch my nose and make things all better!



Samantha was definitely my hero, although I think it might actually be more fun to be Serena! 



mikamah said:


> Great job on the Pamela plan!! I used to cross stitch but I don't know if my eyes could handle that anymore even with my glasses.  I just found a bunch of cross stitch books when I was looking for my knitting stuff.  And just a few unfinished projects.
> 
> I have a lot of halloween decorations around the house, but not many disney.  One light up pumpkin with mickey ears and face that I got this year at walgreens.  On my front porch I have a hanging vampire, witch, scarecrow and skelleton.  I have a big plastic light up ghost and pumpkin that I'll put out with the candy bowl on halloween.  I never found a way to secure them in the ground too well so they just go out on halloween.  We haven't even bought a pumpkin yet, and michael just mentioned carving pumpkins today, so we'll need to go get one today.



How was the pumpkin carving? I know I should do the crosstitch, I just can't seem to bring myself to start again...



pjlla said:


> A small NSV to report.... I was super stressed and tired last night.... a bad combination for me, and was SO tempted to just snack and snack and snack... especially with Halloween goodies in the house.  BUT I STAYED ON PLAN!  I splurged on a tiny bag of chocolate covered pretzels that DS brought home from the party last night.... two extra points for the day.... and that was it!!  I feel like that was a big victory, considering where I was mentally at about 8pm.



Great job staying on Plan! That is a huge accomplishment! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I would totally be a witch or wizard. I'd like powers like the Charmed girls.
> 
> Wow, I'm sooooo flattered!!!!
> 
> 
> Can't put decorations out. I have oh so lovely teens in the neighborhood that would either destroy or steal them.



Those Charmed Girls were awesome, and they always had the best looking men...as long as they stayed alive it was all good  I knew you would catch that reference and laugh. I know you have your own personal "Angel"  Sorry about the teens. We have a giant padlock chaining the cage to our house, otherwise I'm sure things would go astray... 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We don't normally decorate for Halloween



Ok, not everyone does. Glad to see you are enjoying your new toys! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD Sunday.. This is actually the first yr since the kids were born that we did not have tons of H'ween decs up.  We thought with being gone things might get blown away(they tend to get blown around) and we only did a few.



Looks like you made a smart choice  I'm so glad you didn't come home to a Halloween Horror! 



pjlla said:


> I kind of get your Mom.  I also have a big dislike (you're right... hate is a strong word) of this particular "event".  Hence the reason why I instituted the "nothing gory, nothing scary, nothing evil" rule when it came to my kids' costumes.  In fact, I contemplated for a few years just banning it all together.  But alas, I caved into social pressures and let the holiday stand with my particular rules in place.
> 
> I don't think those are necessarily bad rules, I actually think it's a way to keep things not so scary and more focused on fun
> 
> The lion costume sounds so cute!  Pictures?? We didn't have a digital camera when ds was that small, I don't think I have any I could upload...
> 
> As a rule I don't enjoy anything scary..... this includes haunted houses (Haunted Mansion is an exception, as that is "funny scary" not "wet-your-pants" scary).  I have bad memories of some of the scary movies I saw in my teen years.... Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, Children of the Corn, The Exorcist, Poltergeist, come to mind.  I'm a bit afraid of my own shadow sometimes, so I am NOT a good candidate for Halloween "fun".   I would much prefer to see princesses, construction workers, and Harry Potter coming down my driveway than any "Scream" masks, ghosts, ghouls, zombies, etc.  I am really having a hard time with DS being a Death Eater this year..... it confirms my feelings about "NOTHING SCARY" being a house rule.
> 
> Death Eater is indeed a scary costume! We all have holidays we prefer and are less fond of. I personally think Arbor Day is highly overrated
> 
> I WILL make a food plan for the week.  Even though DH will be gone away again, that is NO excuse not to plan my meals!  And as it will be another crazy busy week, I see lots of crockpot usage in my future!!
> 
> [COLOR=""] The crockpot is a wonderful tool! Making a meal plan is half the battle. Knowing what you expect to eat really helps keep you on track, or at least it does me! [/COLOR]
> 
> Supernatural creature???? Hmmmm...... I am a super crazy CAT!  Not Catwoman, but a real feline.... Like a real cat,  I am a loner (very much me), independent (me again), but I like the occasional hug and pat!  My super powers are the ability to make people feel better when I am with them and the ability to remove mice from the house without actually having to eat them!!
> 
> You had me until the last part, and then I laughed out loud at my computer  I hope the little beasties stay far, far away!
> 
> Well, as the self-proclaimed "Halloween Hater" here, I don't have much.  I don't mind "fall" decorations, but I only have one or two legit "Halloween" items and I usually wait and put them out just for the day on the 31st.  I have a tiny  "Happy Halloween" sign that I put next to the door outside and a ceramic jack o'lantern.
> 
> For fall decor I usually put up grapevine and leaves, a few pumpkins, and some maybe some bittersweet wreaths or swags (as it grows on our property, it is an easy choice).



I think Fall decorations are wonderful. For some reason they just seem so vibrant and "homey". 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Okay back from Wal-Mart and $75 dollars worth of candy was bought! HOLY MOLY!! I told Alan "We better have a ton of trick or treaters because I'm not going to have all this candy in the house taunting me" LOL.



Wow! That is a lot of candy, but it is no fun to go back for more. We've been there, done that 



glss1/2fll said:


> The phone just rang and my brother in law said they just had some car trouble about ten miles from here on the interstate. DH and DS1 went to "rescue" them. Too funny because absolutely nobody in the 2 cars combined has the slightest mechanical inclination whatsoever! I've got the phone number of our favorite towing/repair company handy!  Ah, they just called. I gave them that number and they want me to research car rentals for them.



AAA is my friend! I would open the hood, but then what would I do? I don't know a spark plug from a radiator...ok, not really that bad, but I totally get it. Good thing to have the towing/repair company ready to go! 



pjlla said:


> When we lose power we lose EVERYTHING because we are on a well..... so no water, no heat (and no wood stove), NADA!  We do have a generator though.... but we try to only use it if we are without power for at least 12 hours (or if the house is getting dangerously cold).
> 
> Has Maria been here today?  How about Tracey?  I need to look back and see if they have posted yet today. Who else is in New England???  Ooo... how about Buffy?  CT got slammed.  Sorry about any other NE-ers that I might be forgetting!



Wow, that is awful. It would drive me carzy to lose everything  I'm here! We were lucky and basically had a few inches, it's mostly melted. I have a feeling Tracey is snowed in, maybe Buffy, too. It is surreal to see snow closings scrolling across the bottom of the tv in October 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Yeah, its a ton of candy but after talking with neighbors tonight we have a very strong feeling its going to be gone within a few hours. We bought that same amount last year when we still lived in Texas and Alan wound up having to run up to Wal-Mart and get more.



I'm with you with having an absolute ton of kids...they literally just stream in. I have my priorities, I'm closing it down if I'm too cold or it's 8pm. That's my cutoff. If you're out after that you're probably too old to be trick or treating anyway...



pjlla said:


> We actually used to get so few kids that we would buy a 12 pack of full size candy bars and still have some leftover!  Our town has grown a lot since we moved here almost 19 years ago!  And we were the third house in our neighborhood and now there are 17 (although only a few have trick-or-treat age kids).   I'm curious to see if the snow keeps folks from going all out for trick or treat.



Wow, I'd love to get by with that! DH came home with 2 BJ's sized bags and I told him it won't be nearly enough. I am tempted to hand it out and just call it a day when it's gone...



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, keep those weigh-ins comings. DH and I joined a gym today, so we'll see how it goes. I guess I just need to make more time for me. I really see myself going around 7:15 after DH puts DS to sleep, so I don't miss anything, but we'll see. They do have Zumba on Friday's and babysitting, so if I feel comfortable with the babysitters maybe I'll give that a try.



The gym sounds great, lots of activities and a nice end to your day. Thank you again for being our weightkeeper! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!

Maria


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

glss1/2fll said:


> So funny! My whole family was laughing.



I'll try to upload pics from my phone tomorrow. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!
> 
> Maria



Well the biggest plan I have is something I do every year. We Trick or Treat in 3 places, Mystic Seaport, The PTO/Firehouse Trunk and Treat, and up in the neighborhood at the top of the hill. I dump the kids pumpkins in gallon ziploc bags. About 2 days after Halloween I start taking out handfuls of candy and tossing them while the kids are at school. 
now what would really make me happy is not going out at all, I'm just not a big fan of Halloween. 

Candy I hate, hmmmm. Gummy anything, blech!!!


----------



## donac

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!
> 
> Maria



I bought only 2 small bags of chocolate candy.  The other two big bags are just lollipops which I don't usually eat

Happy Halloween.

I woke up very achy this morning.  I spent yesterday grocery shopping and then making meatballs and sausage so that I can make sausage pizza for dinner last night.  I made homemade dough.  I haven't done that in a while and it was more work than I remember.  I finished making the dough and went on qvc and bought myself a kitchen aid mixer.  I have always wanted one and I had just had it so I bought it.

Off to work

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## mikamah

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!

Just a quick hello and I hope to be back later and catch up with everyone, and keep that motivation today to avoid the halloween candy.  I need to go to target after work and buy ours, nothing that I like.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!



I don't think I'll have access to any candy today, with the exception of the stuff left over from MNSSHP. Most of that is stuff I don't really like anyway so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers! 

Glad that you didn't get blown away, *4HOLIDAYS!* 

*Pamela,* can't wait to see how the Rapunzel costume turned out!    It sounds amazing!  

*Disneywedding2010,* it will be interesting to see how many trick or treaters you get tonight. 

*Linda,* hope the car situation is resolved now.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Gingerbread and egg nog  T-R-O-U-B-L-E !



  You are so right!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> We have two bins for Halloween decorations, one indoor and the other outdoor. Indoors I have hand and finger towels, a ceramic pumpkin candy jar, a trio of pumpkins that say "Happy Halloween" placemats, candles, all kinds of homey touches. I even kept ds's fisher-price Halloween set  Outdoors dh has a cage, sized for a large dog. Inside he hangs severed heads, and has a rat, skull and other scary paraphernalia. It is definitely the only one on the block!



Scary!    Does he put a light on it?  I'm like you with the more homey, Halloween touches.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!



I'm reasonably happy with how I fared with the few Halloween treats I had this week-end.  I can manage with another treat within my calorie range today.  We won't have many trick or treaters and the candy should be pretty much gone by the end of the evening.  I was just reading a sparkpeople article this week about how a few treats on a special day is not what gets you in trouble -- it's those treats every single day.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> About 2 days after Halloween I start taking out handfuls of candy and tossing them while the kids are at school.
> now what would really make me happy is not going out at all, I'm just not a big fan of Halloween.



And I bet no one even notices! 

Happy birthday to your DH, *dona.* 



mikamah said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!
> 
> Just a quick hello and I hope to be back later and catch up with everyone, and keep that motivation today to avoid the halloween candy.  I need to go to target after work and buy ours, nothing that I like.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



You too, *Kathy!*

It's a busy day here.  Court this morning.  I guess my trick for today is my baseline bone density test this afternoon and trick or treaters tonight.  

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!* 

Enjoy but don't trick yourself into a bad weigh in later this week!


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!
> 
> Maria




Small steps.... trying hard to get the necessities done here this morning so I have time for a workout.  Was planning on an hour of treadmill and free weights, but a few things got in the way this morning and that may not be happening.

Candy..... there is virtually nothing that is in the "absolutely can't resist" category.... maybe peanut butter M&M (although I've had a bag here for a few weeks and haven't even opened it yet).  Love mostly anything chocolate.... primarily 3 Musketeers, pb cups, M&Ms .  Can take or leave most everything else.... especially gummies, anything sour, lollipops, gum, Nerds, tootsie rolls, etc.  I bought mini RK treats this year..... I love homemade, but don't care for the store bought variety, so no big temptation there.

My SOLEMN VOW for today.... NO CANDY WILL CROSS THESE LIPS!  It just isn't worth it!  I had a healthy splurge at breakfast today (banana nut Vitamuffin!) and may plan another healthy splurge tonight.... but no EMPTY CALORIES!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'llWell the biggest plan I have is something I do every year. We Trick or Treat in 3 places, Mystic Seaport, The PTO/Firehouse Trunk and Treat, and up in the neighborhood at the top of the hill. I dump the kids pumpkins in gallon ziploc bags. About 2 days after Halloween I start taking out handfuls of candy and tossing them while the kids are at school.
> now what would really make me happy is not going out at all, I'm just not a big fan of Halloween.
> 
> Candy I hate, hmmmm. Gummy anything, blech!!!



I agree.... I so don't get the appeal of gummies.... especially those icky sour things!  

Your mention of the 3 trick-or-treats reminds me that the "snack shack" here in town is having a trick or treat tonight (assuming that they are shoveled out, of course....).  I may have to bring DS into town for that.  Other than that, I think we will stick  close to home.  The weather is actually making it necessary to reschedule trick-or-treat in some surrounding towns so my kids are hoping to "double up" on the TorT'ing this year and maybe hit another town later in the week!    We'll see about that.




donac said:


> I
> I woke up very achy this morning.  I spent yesterday grocery shopping and then making meatballs and sausage so that I can make sausage pizza for dinner last night.  I made homemade dough.  I haven't done that in a while and it was more work than I remember.  I finished making the dough and went on qvc and bought myself a kitchen aid mixer.  I have always wanted one and I had just had it so I bought it.
> 
> Off to work
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



If you enjoy baking/cooking, you will LOVE your Kitchen Aid.  DH bought me one years ago.... I wanted a small variety, since I don't bake much.... he bought me the super-duper top-of-the-line one!  It is crazy big and heavy, but does an amazing job, even on cookie dough and I KNOW I will have it for the rest of my life.   What color did you get??  MIine is white.... no fancy colors available when DH bought it for me.... but that is okay, as white is CLASSIC.



mikamah said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!
> 
> Just a quick hello and I hope to be back later and catch up with everyone, and keep that motivation today to avoid the halloween candy.  I need to go to target after work and buy ours, nothing that I like.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Hope you have a great day!  By the time to get to Target there may not be any "good" candy left anyhow, so it won't be tempting to buy stuff you like!    Good plan!!!



lisah0711 said:


> *Pamela,* can't wait to see how the Rapunzel costume turned out!    It sounds amazing!
> 
> I took pictures, but haven't uploaded them yet.  She was being a bit impatient, so I didn't get as many as I would have like.  Hopefully the costume and hairpiece hold together well today and I can take a few more tonight.
> 
> It's a busy day here.  Court this morning.  I guess my trick for today is my baseline bone density test this afternoon and trick or treaters tonight.
> 
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN!*
> 
> Enjoy but don't trick yourself into a bad weigh in later this week!



Are you having the baseline bone density for any specific reason or just because??  I have a strong family history of osteoporosis, but it has never been suggested to me.  

Thanks for the reminder about weigh-in!!

************

Happy cold Halloween morning friends!

Hope you in NE are shoveled out and warm.  I still have power (THANK GOODNESS), but it was bitter cold and the bit of snow that still needed to be moved it frozen absolutely SOLID!  But it is supposed to be into the upper 40's today, so hopefully there will be a lot of melting.  

Kids are off to school, but not happy about it, as 90% of the surrounding schools are closed.  Oh well.  

They are coming to tow away the car we are donating today, but I can't get the stupid rear license plate off it.... it is stuck hard.... I broke an allen wrench and it stripped the drill bit I tried!!  Plus I had to crawl over frozen snow to get to the plate!  GRRR.... 

I intentionally did NOT put the keys in the car to force the tow driver to have to come to the door..... and then I will ask him to help me get the plate off.  Plus I couldn't get the trunk open because of the large pile of frozen snow on top of it. Hope DH didn't leave any treasures in it.  Just a big aggravating morning so far.

Downstairs is picked up reasonably well, including sweeping/vacuuming the large amount of synthetic blonde hair that was left by our wig/hairpiece creation yesterday.  Dishes are done, counters wiped, mudroom straightened up...... but the upstairs....

There are absolutely ZERO fall/Halloween decorations out right now.... not a single pumpkin, scarecrow, ghost.... NOTHING!  I will try to find just a few minutes to at least put my "Happy Halloween" sign on the mudroom door and maybe put out my ceramic jack o'lantern.... but that is it!  Can you say "Bah humbug" about Halloween???

I absolutely MUST go fold laundry and make beds.  TTYL...................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!



The small step I'm taking is I have not opened the Halloween candy yet! I may wait until I see porch lights go on  I am going to treat myself to a small handful of candy corn later. The treat I'm least fond of is anything necco wafer. I just think they taste like chalk. I make a face just thinking about them. I'm going to try to summon that reaction when temptation occurs! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Well the biggest plan I have is something I do every year. We Trick or Treat in 3 places, Mystic Seaport, The PTO/Firehouse Trunk and Treat, and up in the neighborhood at the top of the hill. I dump the kids pumpkins in gallon ziploc bags. About 2 days after Halloween I start taking out handfuls of candy and tossing them while the kids are at school.
> now what would really make me happy is not going out at all, I'm just not a big fan of Halloween.
> 
> Candy I hate, hmmmm. Gummy anything, blech!!!



Ever since ds got braces, the gummies are banned in our house -- and it's not a bad thing  I think you have an awesome plan, I'm sure the kids don't even notice the candy is disappearing, and it's better for everyone. 



donac said:


> I bought only 2 small bags of chocolate candy.  The other two big bags are just lollipops which I don't usually eat
> 
> Happy Halloween.



The Kitchen Aid sounds wonderful! DH makes our homemade pizza, too, but I haven't been able to talk him into one of those yet! Great strategy with the lollipops! 



mikamah said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!
> 
> Just a quick hello and I hope to be back later and catch up with everyone, and keep that motivation today to avoid the halloween candy.  I need to go to target after work and buy ours, nothing that I like.



Awesome idea, Kathy! You are my hero, waiting and then getting something you don't want to eat. Definitely on the *Pamela* Plan! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I don't think I'll have access to any candy today, with the exception of the stuff left over from MNSSHP. Most of that is stuff I don't really like anyway so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.



Did you think the treats at MNSSHP were good this year? It seems we get different reports every year about quality and quantity 



lisah0711 said:


> Scary!  Does he put a light on it?  I'm like you with the more homey, Halloween touches.
> 
> I'm reasonably happy with how I fared with the few Halloween treats I had this week-end.  I can manage with another treat within my calorie range today.  We won't have many trick or treaters and the candy should be pretty much gone by the end of the evening.  I was just reading a sparkpeople article this week about how a few treats on a special day is not what gets you in trouble -- it's those treats every single day.



No light on the scary cage, actually it takes some people by surprise and they jump!  Yeah, it's not the once a year things that get you, it's the 3 times a day 



pjlla said:


> Small steps.... trying hard to get the necessities done here this morning so I have time for a workout.  Was planning on an hour of treadmill and free weights, but a few things got in the way this morning and that may not be happening.
> 
> Candy..... there is virtually nothing that is in the "absolutely can't resist" category.... maybe peanut butter M&M (although I've had a bag here for a few weeks and haven't even opened it yet).  Love mostly anything chocolate.... primarily 3 Musketeers, pb cups, M&Ms .  Can take or leave most everything else.... especially gummies, anything sour, lollipops, gum, Nerds, tootsie rolls, etc.  I bought mini RK treats this year..... I love homemade, but don't care for the store bought variety, so no big temptation there.
> 
> My SOLEMN VOW for today.... NO CANDY WILL CROSS THESE LIPS!  It just isn't worth it!



Hmmm. I hadn't thought of buying the mini RKs, but that might be a great solution. You're right, they are much better homemeade, I don't even like the WDW version  I love that you are abstaining from candy -- and I know you will wake up tomorrow with a twinkle in your eye and no extra sugar in your bloodstream 

Maria


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Lisa* no they don't notice the candy is missing. They usually eat the stuff they like the most first so tossing the other stuff is easy.


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!
> 
> Maria


For the first time every, I did not buy halloween candy until today.  In the past, I've had years where I've probably eaten multiple bags of it the month of october before giving any out on halloween.  I bought no chocolate.  I got fun dip, sour gummies, fruit snacks, and lollipops.  I will take a peanut butter cup or two from ds and work them into my week.  Like you said,  *Lisa*, it's not the occassional treat that gets you, it's the treat daily that should be occassional.  We're having some friends over for pizza before t or t, and I plan to have one piece, and I got some fruit to have too.  I figure the kids will eat enough candy after we didn't need any other sweets.  I don't like the sour gummy type candies.  I'll have a lollipop on occassion, and tried to get Tootsie pops, but they didn't have them.  

*Maria*-The lion costume sounds adorable.  Since my printer/scanner broke a long time ago, when I wanted to upload some old pics, I took a digital picture of the picture, and uploaded that.  It worked pretty good.

*Pamela*- My clogs arent the Oil slick ones, they're more denim blue/silver/black, but similar.  They have a uniform sale at work now and then, and you can buy what you want and have it taken out of your check over 1-5 weeks, so it's easier than forking over the hundred bucks.  It's still the same money, but psychologically it seems better. 
I am right near that Y, and would love to visit with you when you're down here.  Other than Thanksgiving weekend, we should be around the other weekend in Nov.  I would hate to have you be so close and not get to meet you.  Let me know which weekend it is.  

*CC and Janis * are some other new englanders.  Hope you guys are ok and just busy.   My brother is still without power, but my sil left me a message her mom got hers back on so she's headed over there to charge up her cell phone, and get warm.  She's close by to her mom, so hopefully her's will be on soon too.  It is crazy to see this in October.  

Off to pick up ds from his afterschool care halloween party.  

Happy Trick or Treats!  Make some wise choices!!  I might have beer over that peanut butter cup tonight.   A beer won't make me want chocolate, but one peanut butter cup might make me want more.


----------



## ougrad86

This has been amazingly hectic week, with no time to check in.  Thought I would just fly through the questions since I have time this afternoon!



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> October is breast cancer awareness month.  So I'll ask.... if you are 40+ have you had a baseline mammogram?  If you are under 40, when do you plan to have your first mammogram?  And for EVERYONE... do you do self-exams??
> 
> And a FLUFF QOTD:
> What is your biggest personal "splurge"?  Something you do often or with some regularity that is just for YOU.



Unfortunately, I am very erratic.  I will occassionally check in the shower, and I have yearly exams, but have not had a mammogram for a couple of years.  I am probably a little lazy since there is no cancer in our family line (except my grandfathers half-brother had bladder cancer in his 80's after smoking all his life).  My DMIL is a breast cancer survivor, however.

My biggest - if I add it up over the year - is probably my hair.  DH has no idea how much I pay for foils, color and cut - and I am not about to tell him!



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> Are you a label reader (regarding food products)?  Were you always or is it something new?  Do you read everything or just calories?  What are you learning about what you eat, as you read labels?  If you DON'T read labels, do you think you should?
> 
> And today FLUFF QOTD:
> Do you have a favorite fragrance/scent/perfume? (This could be something you wear, something for the home, or anything else!)



Big label reader, ever since I first started WW in the late 90's - had to read the label to figure out the points.  Even when not following, tend to follow the labels, mostly calories and fat.  Now need to start looking a little more closely at sodium, since my BP was slightly elevated last check.

I don't wear perfume.  Both DM and DMIL have allergies, and I found in the summer it attracted too many bees!  When I did wear it, I remember Ariane from Avon and Wind Song - also some spicy ones I liked.



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> We are heading into  the holiday eating season (AKA "gain-10-pounds- without-really-trying season").  It starts now with the Halloween candy extravaganza and, for some of us, ends up with the New Year's day "oh-my-gosh-what-have-I-done-to-myself?"!!
> What is your plan to deal with all of the food and eating occasions coming up?  Have you thought ahead? Do you have a plan ready?  If you have a plan, please share it!  You all KNOW I love a good PLAN!!
> 
> Today's "fluff" QOTD:
> What is your most MEMORABLE halloween costume? (Either something you wore or something your kid wore.)



Don't have a plan, just track as it goes.  Have it on my iPhone, so always handy.  If I can see when I am getting out of hand, I can sometimes scale back.  That being said, the other day when the kids were trick or treating (where I work) it was a little cold and I was overtired and just kept raiding the candy stash in our dept...I didn't track this weekend either, but didn't do too bad...home sick today though, think it was the candy and junk I ate, had a little gastrointestinal upset...that'll teach me 

No memorable outfits.  I remember the simple outfits like a hobo or a ballerina when I was young.  DS was very simple, off the rack.  I let him decide and he was a Thomas the Tank Engine for 3 years, and then switched to HP and carried that through until he stopped trick or treating!  Before that, I think Mickey Mouse one year and an MM another.  Would love to be creative and put together some of those more memorable ones I have seen, but don't have a creative bone in my body!

QUOTE=Worfiedoodles;43082231]
Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?
[/QUOTE]

When DS was young, saw "Storm of the Century" on TV - it is a Stephen King miniseries.  I loved SK and had been reading some of his stuff and saw a few others.  But that one scared me to death - more in a disturbing way though - since a boy was taken from his parents. Even though it was fiction and all that, being a new mother that scared and disturbed me more than I though possible.  Haven't really done much SK since then.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD:It's Sabado Gigante BL Style! 1)What is one thing you will do today to have a BIG impact on your healthy upcoming week? And for those of you willing to enter the Twilight Zone 2) The radioactive spider bit you, that nice Cullen boy bit you, you discovered there's Mayfair in your bloodline -- based on your personality, what kind of supernatural creature would you be?



Not eating candy this week will probably have a big impact!  We aren't doing trick or treating this year, so that won't be a problem anymore.

I have no idea what I would be...I would like to be able to fly though!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!



No decorations.  I was terrorized some years ago, so we don't invite trick or treaters.  We usually turn off the light, and the last two years we have been in Disney for Halloween...wish I was there now !  It snowed here as well, only an inch - and although I love winter, October snow is a little too early!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!
> 
> Since we don't do Halloween anymore, the only trick or treating I got involved in was at work for the employees kids.  So all my left over candy is there.  It is easier to limit myself while working, and easy to track, so should be much better (Friday I wasn't working, the trick or treat time was for goofing off!)



We don't do Halloween.  When we first moved here, DH went back to OU to finish getting his degree, so I was alone.  A group of young thugs smashed my pumpkin and started spreading rumors that I was giving out $5.  Teenagers were banging on the door demanding money.  Finally turned out the light and sat in the dark.  Totally freaked me out.  Now I know that they aren't here anymore, and DH is here, but I just won't do it.  Took DS to different neighborhoods for trick or treat, and this neighborhood is mostly old people now anyway - hardly any decorations out.

Normally go out (or do Disney!) on Halloween, but not feeling great, so have not decided if we will go somewhere tonight or not.  Might just keep the light off and stay in.

Going to settle back in on the couch for awhile.  I have managed to eat sparingly today, so should be able to go to work tomorrow.  Shall try to keep up , but it still looks like it will be a little busy next week until close is over.  Especially since I missed a day!

Carol


----------



## akhaloha

I have been away for awhile for Fall Break and just finished catching up on everything here.  I took a few days off from work to spend time with DD13 during her break.  She got braces last Tuesday and poor thing is having a hard time eating.  I obviously was eating enough for both of us because I gained 3.2 pounds!   Yikes!  I am so disappointed with myself, but I only have myself to blame.  As I look over my food journal it is quite clear that I made poor choices.  I actually do better when I am at work  when Im home it all seems to go out the window.  I am having such a hard time losing weight and I am so frustrated!  I usually end up gaining a lot of weight this time of year and I really want to change that.  At this same time last year I weighed about 10 pounds more than I do now, so I guess that is a plus.   I have about 3 ½ weeks till Thanksgiving and I would like to be down at least 6 pounds by then.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!
> 
> Maria



I think I love ALL candy but I wont be having any this year.  I absolutely love candy corn, so I didnt buy any of those so that I could resist the temptation.  Also, DD13 cant have any candy due to her braces and  we have decided that any candy leftover this year will be going to our troops that are deployed, so that is enough incentive not to eat any.  Her school is collecting candy from November 1  4 and will send it out in care packages the following week.  We collected so much last year and it was a welcome treat for our men and women in uniform!  

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD-Candy...Since eating healthier I no longer have the really bad cravings so that helps.  Candy was never a huge thing, I LOVE chocolate but nothing that I have to have.  I will say I have a pc of DK choc-1oz sq almost daily as a treat so tht works for me.  My weakness is baked goods-cookies,pastries,cakes... So the upcoming season is usually my undoing.


----------



## cobbler

donac said:


> Good friday afternoon.
> 
> Let's get the QOTD over with.  I don't do scary movies.  I can only think of one that I saw in the movies and I think we walked out of the movie.  Ican't remember the name of the movie but there were a lot of big stars in it and we hated it.
> 
> For those of you who are new to the challenges let me explain about the food.  My mil is on oxygen at night because of lung problems.  She never uses it during the day but only at night.  Soon after she had this problem her oven broke and my sil will not let them replace it because it is gas and there is flames and the house might blow up.  It still doesn't explain why they can have a gas burner and use that.
> 
> the last few years I have been making all the food (none of my sil's cook), packing it in some coolers and crockpots and taking it the 40 minutes to my inlaw's house.  I finish up the food there.  My fil is crazy about eating at a certain time.  If dh is watching a football game and there is 20 seconds left in the half but it is 2, fil will yell to turn off the tv because he has to eat at exactly 2 on holidays.  Our nephew plays trombone and we knew he was playing an Easter service so we were going to wait for him but fil said NO.
> 
> So you can see why I am so tired that I don't feel like eating.  Last year I had twisted my knee a couple weeks before Thanksgiving.  I thought it was getting better but with all the stress of Thanksgiving it just started getting worse and worse.  I found out after an MRI that I had arthritis,  a torn meniscus, torn cartiledge and a stress fracture and I still managed to make Thanksgiving dinner and Christmas dinner for dh's family.
> 
> Can I have some PD for my ds2.  He is taking his professional engineer's license tomorrow.  He has to take 2 tests one now and one in about 5 years after he has been working during that time.  I know he will do fine.  He has been studying for the last 3 months.
> 
> Off to get some things done around here.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.



Pixie dust for your son! I know it's late but hopefully that dust traveled to those who correct the test. 

Also  on that food situation. Wow  what an undertaking!!




Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry, I've been MIA for the past almost 2 weeks. However, we've had a lot going on. We liquidated our towing company and hopefully by the end of the weekend the tow trucks will be sold. Our house in TX is on the rental market right now. The housing market is so bad right now I wouldn't get anywhere near what I paid for my house right now. We're having a few friends take down the pool in the backyard along with the deck. The realtor said many people love the house but don't want the pool. Plus even if someone wanted it we would have to pay to maintain it, screw that!
> 
> I started using my Sparkpeople account again for weight loss (www.sparkpeople.com). If anyone is on the site my screen name is: LDHSFALCON. I've started back slowly with working out 5 times this past week. I've also drank eight 8 ounce glasses of water and tracked every bite I've put into my mouth. I realized I'm not eating many calories so I'm shooting for a 1200 - 1400 calorie day. The last two days i've hit my calorie count. Well, today being exactly one week from when I started I got on the scale to check my progress.
> 
> DOWN TWO POUNDS!
> 
> Alan is on this journey with me and he's lost 4 pounds. We went grocery shopping today and I caught him more then once reading labels on food . He really seems like he's trying to help me and support me this go around. My mini goal right now is to lose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> I've changed from the up all night owl to the in bed before midnight and up anywhere from 3a-6a. I didn't get up til 1030 this morning because I was up watching game 6 of the World Series. GO RANGERS!! I love the new change of getting up early. I was never a big breakfast eater but now I eat it every morning. I love cooking in this house and I've done it a lot lately. I've made a binder for the year where I include meal plan forms that I feel out for each week and I add recipes and workouts that I find on Sparkpeople. Its really keeping me motivated to have something where I can keep track of stuff and see my progress with eating healthier and such.
> Oh, and our pool will be finished by the end of next week!



CONGRATS ON THE WEIGHT LOSS!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> 17 teaspoons in a 20 ounce coke. Which is the standard bottle size and less then the "new" medium at most fast food places. We have a running bet with the kids. If they can go soda free for a month, then drink it. and don't get sick then they win $50. The key is they can't feel like crap after. DS15 took the bet in a heartbeat, I say he'll get sicker than a dog!!!
> 
> It's been 5 days since I've had soda and I feel more alert and focused. I've just about gotten to the point that I don't crave it either. But the headaches are brutal.


 
WOW! 17 tsp?? Ok, I'm looking at pop differently now 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hoping to sleep in tomorrow so posting the QOTD now...
> 
> Snowy Sunday QOTD: Yep, the white stuff has fallen in my neck of the woods. Do you have special decorations for Halloween, indoor or out? Do you try to sneak any Hidden Mickeys or other Disney decorations into the mix? Ours are now covered in frosty goodness!
> 
> Maria



Yes, I have some silver small Mickey head ornaments I bought from the Christmas shop in DTD. There are 10 and I hide them in the tree every year  I also put up the monorail around the tree complete with Spaceship Earth, the Contemporary, Poly and Grand Floridian. Those aren't so hidden though 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!
> 
> Maria



I didn't eat any of the halloween candy I purchased  

*Pjlla* Yeah, I probably should make a plan. Sometimes it's the obvious things that I miss  Maybe it's also because I've never made one so not quite sure where to start on that. I'll have to do some thinking.....

*Everyone else* Hope you all have a great Halloween. I've not worked out today but I have been so busy running around and on my feet for half the day - seriously - cleaning like a crazy person, dancing to MouseWorld Radio in the process and stuff I'm thinking it counts for something  I was super motivated today to clean up the clutter and got rid of a bunch of stuff to Goodwill, put some in storage in the basement and cleaned out my 10yr old ds bedroom (OMGosh!! the things that boy keeps!)

Have a great night!!


----------



## jillbur

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: Trick or Treat! You are entering the zone of Weight Loss Tricks, and Non-Food Treats -- Remember, if you are taking small steps to improve your weight and fitness level, you're a Big Winner! What small step are you taking right now to make it a Happy Halloween? Are there any tricks or treats involved? What type of candy do you just not enjoy, or something you can take or leave? Think about it for a moment. Now bring that reaction back to your mind whenever you need it!
> 
> Maria




The small step I took today was eating really healthy all day and saving some calories for a few pieces of bite size candy. Plus, I walked my kids around the neighborhood and did the elliptical for 30 minutes. This year we purposely bought candy that I don't eat so I didn't eat the whole bag before trick-or-treat. We bought Airheads and Nerds. We got about 125 kids this year so we have a few boxes of Nerds left. DH will eat them or I will take them to my school lol.

I am hoping to eat well this week and run outside 2 days. I'll go to the gym 2 days for circuit training, also. Maybe I can get past this plateau I'm at!! 

Good luck to everyone this week!

Jill


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------55!
not reporting in for 1 week-----10
not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
not reporting in for 3 weeks----6
Excused--------------------------2
weigh ins-------------------------33
gains-----------------------------7
maintains------------------------8
losses----------------------------17
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7!
This weeks group loss = 19.2 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.26 %  
Total group weight loss so far 278.4 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
37%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 7? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7 Superstars!! 

#10- 0.64% - buzz5985 
#9- 0.71% - goldcupmom 
#8- 0.84% - mikamah 
#7- 0.88% - AUdisneyDad DW 
#6 - 0.89% - pjstevens 
#5- 0.98% - TIE Craftydawn & Disneywedding 2010 
#4- 0.99% - glss1/2fll 
#3- 1.37% - mvlimmex 
#2- 1.64% - liesel 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 7 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 1.65% - mackeysmom *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations mackeysmom !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 7 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 47% complete.


*aamomma  80.00
akhaloha  2.00
bellebookworm9  48.08
buzz5985  51.60
cclovesdis  35.00
ClassicPooh2  35.00
cobbler  0.00
Desiree  28.67
dis-happy  9.09
dvccruiser76  7.69
EDuke98080  14.29
goldcupmom  27.71
JacksLilWench  0.00
jillbur  36.76
keenercam  21.00
kollerbear  27.00
LoraJ  16.67
lovehoney  23.75
lovetoscrap  33.33
MickeyMagic  46.30
mvlimmex  38.67
pjstevens  27.08
rafikifan2911  40.00
Seashell724  11.39
SettinSail  16.13
thunderbird1  34.00
tigger813  24.70
tinkerbellfriend  10.00
wickeys friend  30.00
Worfiedoodles  18.00
yulilin3  13.57*


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

Happy Halloween everyone 

Now bring that left over candy to work tomorrow and put it where you won't see it 

Preferably out front in the reception candy dish, so people will take it 

As of today we are currently 50% complete with the Fall Challenge, so let's ramp things up before the holidays are upon us!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, such as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?

Maria


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone 

Friends stopped over and we all went out for dinner to celebrate dh's birthday.  I think we had maybe 10 trick or treaters.  I will bring the lollipops to school and start my stash for my AP classes goody bags that I give my classes before they take the test in May.




Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, sucah as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?
> 
> Maria



I love maroon.  I know I look good in it.  I also like navy.  If I am giving a presentation I like to wear a navvy blazer.

Tonight we are moving some curtains and clothing racks from the local high school because dh has a truck.  They are doing their first fall show and need the wing space. 

Off to school.  I may be back later. 


Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, such as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?
> 
> Maria


I do not wear deep colors often, but do have some teal clothes, but they're usually lighter teal.  I have worn navy in the past, but just don't have anything right now.  I tend to stick to brighter colors, pinks, and blues.  Though when I find my winter/holiday scrubs, I do have more navy.  

Congratulations, Laura, all the top losers and everyone of us still here plugging away!!
It felt good to see my name up there, proof again, that if I track my food, and keep it under control, the weight will come off.   A very good reminder after last night.  We had pizza before trick or treat, and I ended up having several glasses of wine, and then after trick or treat, more pizza, and 4 pieces of candy.  I did write it all down, but was 18 points over my weekly points, so it's my first day off plan for the pre thanksgiving challenge.  Now just 3 more days to stay within my daily points this week.  We had a fun night, and I didn't need to have that extra piece of pizza, or the candy, but in comparison to what I have done in the past, I didn't do too badly.  Today is a new day, and I am back on track.  Ds's friend's sister wasn't feeling well during T or T, so her dad picked her up, so when we got home, I went through michaels candy and sent everything that he doesn't like, and that I do, home with her mom.  That's big for me.  No peanut butter cups in the house.

*Cobbler*- Care to join our little challenge to stay on track until thanksgiving 80% of the time.  It's 23 days away, so that would be about 4-5 days off track til then.  I'm hoping to see 5 pounds gone by then.  

Hope you all had a good Halloween night, and didn't give the candy any power over you!!  

Have a great day!!


dvccruiser76 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone
> 
> Now bring that left over candy to work tomorrow and put it where you won't see it
> 
> Preferably out front in the reception candy dish, so people will take it
> 
> As of today we are currently 50% complete with the Fall Challenge, so let's ramp things up before the holidays are upon us!


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Hmmm. I hadn't thought of buying the mini RKs, but that might be a great solution. You're right, they are much better homemeade, I don't even like the WDW version  I love that you are abstaining from candy -- and I know you will wake up tomorrow with a twinkle in your eye and no extra sugar in your bloodstream
> 
> Maria



WEll.... not exactly a twinkle in my eye, but definitely no extra sugar in my bloodstream and a good feeling in my heart!  I'll honestly tell you how very tempted I was last night.  DS offered me some goodies from his stash, as did DD.... but after I told them about the "vow" I had made here, they helped me out and reminded me how good it would feel to come on here in the morning and state that I stuck with it!!  And it does!!



mikamah said:


> [
> *Pamela*- My clogs arent the Oil slick ones, they're more denim blue/silver/black, but similar.  They have a uniform sale at work now and then, and you can buy what you want and have it taken out of your check over 1-5 weeks, so it's easier than forking over the hundred bucks.  It's still the same money, but psychologically it seems better.
> I am right near that Y, and would love to visit with you when you're down here.  Other than Thanksgiving weekend, we should be around the other weekend in Nov.  I would hate to have you be so close and not get to meet you.  Let me know which weekend it is.
> 
> They sound nice!  I'll have to look for those next time I'm at the mall.
> 
> I know DD is swimming there November 13 (it is a whole weekend event, but DS's robotics competition is 11/12 up here in NH).  When it gets a bit closer and I know what time of day we will be around, I'll let you know!!
> 
> *CC and Janis * are some other new englanders.  Hope you guys are ok and just busy.   My brother is still without power, but my sil left me a message her mom got hers back on so she's headed over there to charge up her cell phone, and get warm.  She's close by to her mom, so hopefully her's will be on soon too.  It is crazy to see this in October.
> 
> Off to pick up ds from his afterschool care halloween party.
> 
> Happy Trick or Treats!  Make some wise choices!!  I might have beer over that peanut butter cup tonight.   A beer won't make me want chocolate, but one peanut butter cup might make me want more.




Actually, one of my favorite food combos is chocolate and beer!  I love a nice light beer with my DMIL's oatmeal chocolate chip cookies!!  




ougrad86 said:


> Don't have a plan, just track as it goes.  Have it on my iPhone, so always handy.  If I can see when I am getting out of hand, I can sometimes scale back.  That being said, the other day when the kids were trick or treating (where I work) it was a little cold and I was overtired and just kept raiding the candy stash in our dept...I didn't track this weekend either, but didn't do too bad...home sick today though, think it was the candy and junk I ate, had a little gastrointestinal upset...that'll teach me
> 
> Another good reason why I need an iPhone!!
> No memorable outfits.  I remember the simple outfits like a hobo or a ballerina when I was young.  DS was very simple, off the rack.  I let him decide and he was a Thomas the Tank Engine for 3 years, and then switched to HP and carried that through until he stopped trick or treating!  Before that, I think Mickey Mouse one year and an MM another.  Would love to be creative and put together some of those more memorable ones I have seen, but don't have a creative bone in my body!
> 
> I'm sure that you are creative in other ways!
> 
> We don't do Halloween.  When we first moved here, DH went back to OU to finish getting his degree, so I was alone.  A group of young thugs smashed my pumpkin and started spreading rumors that I was giving out $5.  Teenagers were banging on the door demanding money.  Finally turned out the light and sat in the dark.  Totally freaked me out.  Now I know that they aren't here anymore, and DH is here, but I just won't do it.  Took DS to different neighborhoods for trick or treat, and this neighborhood is mostly old people now anyway - hardly any decorations out.
> 
> Carol



How absolutely awful!  I hate it when I hear about things like that!  I hate folks (teens and otherwise) who can take a perfectly fun day and ruin it.  



akhaloha said:


> I have been away for awhile for Fall Break and just finished catching up on everything here.  I took a few days off from work to spend time with DD13 during her break.  She got braces last Tuesday and poor thing is having a hard time eating.  I obviously was eating enough for both of us because I gained 3.2 pounds!   Yikes!  I am so disappointed with myself, but I only have myself to blame.  As I look over my food journal it is quite clear that I made poor choices.  I actually do better when I am at work  when Im home it all seems to go out the window.  I am having such a hard time losing weight and I am so frustrated!  I usually end up gaining a lot of weight this time of year and I really want to change that.  At this same time last year I weighed about 10 pounds more than I do now, so I guess that is a plus.   I have about 3 ½ weeks till Thanksgiving and I would like to be down at least 6 pounds by then.
> 
> 
> It must be the "braces" time of year because DS is getting his tomorrow (unless he can get a ride to Canada... he wants to flee the country rather than get braces!).  I guess I'll need to be aware of the associated "Mom-weight-gain" phenomenon!!
> 
> 
> I think I love ALL candy but I wont be having any this year.  I absolutely love candy corn, so I didnt buy any of those so that I could resist the temptation.  Also, DD13 cant have any candy due to her braces and  we have decided that any candy leftover this year will be going to our troops that are deployed, so that is enough incentive not to eat any.  Her school is collecting candy from November 1  4 and will send it out in care packages the following week.  We collected so much last year and it was a welcome treat for our men and women in uniform!
> 
> Happy Halloween!!



WHat a great plan.



cobbler said:


> I didn't eat any of the halloween candy I purchased
> 
> GOOD JOB!
> *Pjlla* Yeah, I probably should make a plan. Sometimes it's the obvious things that I miss  Maybe it's also because I've never made one so not quite sure where to start on that. I'll have to do some thinking.....
> 
> It really isn't that hard.  First of all....I usually plan a vigorous workout for the morning, to start the day off right.  Our Y is officially closed T.giving day, but the Fitness room is opened as a fundraiser for the gymnastics team.... they man the room, etc for a few hours that morning.... and sometimes they have a spin class too.  We pay $5 each and can stay for the entire time (usually about 3-4 hours).  Some towns have a 5K that morning (AKA "Turkey Trot").  That would be another fun thing to start the day off.  At the very least you could plan your own walk/run/workout.
> 
> Next up, plan the meals.  Start with a super healthy OP breakfast and mid-morning snack.... but something reasonably filling so you don't head into the big meal of the day hungry!  I usually will have an egg-white omelet with some sauteed veggies and light cheese, plus a cup of coffee and maybe a piece of low-carb toast of a piece of fruit.  For mid-morning I have a cup of green tea and a piece of cheese or some nuts.  This snack is usually consumed in the car on the way to my DBIL's house.
> 
> If you know in advance what is being served, you can plan your meal accordingly. If you have no idea what is being served, you need to give yourself a limit.... for example "two servings of lean protein (presumably turkey),  one serving of carbohydrates (potato or a roll), two servings of green vegetables (salad and cooked carrots), one 'extra" (something special that is a holiday treat).... you can plan all the way down to the drinks and condiments if you want.  I often will plan in a glass of wine or a beer for a special day like that.
> 
> Appetizers and desserts are another thing.  My family doesn't do appetizers, but desserts (especially pies) are big.  DH's family does huge appetizers, but dessert isn't always much.  But I generally KNOW what is going to be offered and again, I plan accordingly.  For DH's family I need to plan my appetizers... for my family I need to plan my desserts.... YES, we having T.giving TWICE! We celebrate on Thursday with my in-laws and again on Friday with my family..... so I really MUST stick to some sort of plan or I will end up with TWO days of overeating!
> 
> Once I arriveat my DBIL's,  I need to check out the appetizer table, decide what, if anything that I am having, and then move away from it.  I will often stick with hummus and veggies or the fruit platter.  Then I move out of the kitchen and try hard to stay away from the food until it is meal time.
> 
> THen I make my preplanned choices (including skipping the turkey, as I"m not a big fan, and having a few pieces of my DSIL's special homemade butternut squash ravioli!!), sit down with everyone, try to eat slowly and enjoy the meal and ONLY go back for seconds on veggies if I am still hungry.
> 
> Anyhow.... you see where I am going with this.  I write up this plan and put it on a notecard in my pocket.  If I feel like I am going off track, I look at the notecard to remind myself how important it is to stay on track and how much BETTER I will feel come tomorrow morning!!
> 
> 
> *Everyone else* Hope you all have a great Halloween. I've not worked out today but I have been so busy running around and on my feet for half the day - seriously - cleaning like a crazy person, dancing to MouseWorld Radio in the process and stuff I'm thinking it counts for something  I was super motivated today to clean up the clutter and got rid of a bunch of stuff to Goodwill, put some in storage in the basement and cleaned out my 10yr old ds bedroom (OMGosh!! the things that boy keeps!)
> 
> Have a great night!!



It definitely counts!  This month's Fitness magazine had a small blip about remembering to count of those "non-exercise exercises" that we all try to do every day.... taking stairs instead of elevator, parking further away, mopping, raking, etc. 



jillbur said:


> The small step I took today was eating really healthy all day and saving some calories for a few pieces of bite size candy. Plus, I walked my kids around the neighborhood and did the elliptical for 30 minutes. This year we purposely bought candy that I don't eat so I didn't eat the whole bag before trick-or-treat. We bought Airheads and Nerds. We got about 125 kids this year so we have a few boxes of Nerds left. DH will eat them or I will take them to my school lol.
> 
> I am hoping to eat well this week and run outside 2 days. I'll go to the gym 2 days for circuit training, also. Maybe I can get past this plateau I'm at!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this week!
> 
> Jill



Sounds like a PERFECT Halloween plan!



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 0.64% - buzz5985
> #9- 0.71% - goldcupmom
> #8- 0.84% - mikamah
> #7- 0.88% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #6 - 0.89% - pjstevens
> #5- 0.98% - TIE Craftydawn & Disneywedding 2010
> #4- 0.99% - glss1/2fll
> #3- 1.37% - mvlimmex
> #2- 1.64% - liesel
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.65% - mackeysmom *



HUGE congrats to all our BL!!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, such as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?
> 
> Maria



I don't have much of the aforementioned colors.  I do have some dark teal, navy, and a few deep purples.  I wear a LOT of pink, black, and tan.  Definitely not much in the red/maroon/wine family.  

I love myself in pink, purple, and black.  



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone
> 
> Friends stopped over and we all went out for dinner to celebrate dh's birthday.  I think we had maybe 10 trick or treaters.  I will bring the lollipops to school and start my stash for my AP classes goody bags that I give my classes before they take the test in May.
> 
> 
> Hope your DH had a nice b.day celebration!
> 
> I love maroon.  I know I look good in it.  I also like navy.  If I am giving a presentation I like to wear a navvy blazer.
> 
> Tonight we are moving some curtains and clothing racks from the local high school because dh has a truck.  They are doing their first fall show and need the wing space.
> 
> Off to school.  I may be back later.
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sounds like a good workout, moving all of that stuff!!


*************

Happy NOVEMBER friends!  This year is just flying by!!

I am pleased to report that I stuck with my vow and ate NO candy last night.  

Another busy day on tap here, but I WILL get in a workout!  Bible study was cancelled due to lack of power, so I have a few extra hours here at home today.  Then off to the dentist and pediatrician this afternoon.  DD is going to try and hit the city YMCA to get in a workout/swim, as our Y is still closed.  I'll probably grocery shop during that time.

Not much else to chat about here!  I'll be back later....................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

*Pamela,* I would definately ask about a baseline bone density next time you have your annual exam with your family history.  I have a couple of risk factors and my doctor said now that I am in my 50's that a baseline would be good.  They keep changing the recommendations.  My Mom swears that she grew an inch when she started taking Fosamax.  

Congrats on staying on track yesterday even in the face of temptation! 

And, Rapunzel, Rapunzel . . . where are your lovely pictures?  

*akhaloha* and *Pamela* they do eventually get used to their braces, even if they initially feel like the NEVER will. 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD-Candy...Since eating healthier I no longer have the really bad cravings so that helps.  Candy was never a huge thing, I LOVE chocolate but nothing that I have to have.  I will say I have a pc of DK choc-1oz sq almost daily as a treat so tht works for me.  My weakness is baked goods-cookies,pastries,cakes... So the upcoming season is usually my undoing.



But you'll have support to help you get through those challenges! 



cobbler said:


> I didn't eat any of the halloween candy I purchased
> 
> *Pjlla* Yeah, I probably should make a plan. Sometimes it's the obvious things that I miss  Maybe it's also because I've never made one so not quite sure where to start on that. I'll have to do some thinking.....



*Pamela* has very detailed plans . . . there is nothing like a pjlla plan!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7!
> This weeks group loss = 19.2 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.26 %
> Total group weight loss so far 278.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 0.64% - buzz5985
> #9- 0.71% - goldcupmom
> #8- 0.84% - mikamah
> #7- 0.88% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #6 - 0.89% - pjstevens
> #5- 0.98% - TIE Craftydawn & Disneywedding 2010
> #4- 0.99% - glss1/2fll
> #3- 1.37% - mvlimmex
> #2- 1.64% - liesel
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.65% - mackeysmom *



Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our BL, *Laura!* 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, such as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?



I wear all of these colors as well as dark fushia and black a lot.  I think they go better with my complexion now that my hair is starting to get more grey.  

*Kathy,* great job on tracking and no worries about going off plan because you are still on track on the pjlla challenge!    I've been OP all but 2 days so far so should be okay too.  

*cobbler* and anyone else who hasn't joined care to join us? 

I went 170 calories over my allotment yesterday but I'm okay with that.  It was that darn butterbeer that did it -- butterscotch schnapps and cream soda.    We did not have one single trick or treater but luckily I had not purchased much so we should make it for DS' lunches this week and the candy will be gone.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> I went 170 calories over my allotment yesterday but I'm okay with that.  It was that darn butterbeer that did it -- butterscotch schnapps and cream soda.



Oooh my housemates and I have plans to make that! If I'm still here in April, we'll do it for my 21st, and if I'm not here, we're doing it at the end of this semester. 

Was it you who asked about the candy selection at MNSSHP? I can't remember. But the selection wasn't bad, a lot of Nestle Crunch bars, some generic chocolate, tootsie pops, Goofy's Candy Co. suckers, lemon heads, smarties...I know we had some good chocolate too but of course, that was the first to go!

QOTD: I don't really own anything in those colors. I prefer bright colors! I do have a few navy shirts and one of them is my Tour Guide polo, so it's hard not to feel confident and in charge wearing that. My "professional" wardrobe is pretty subdued: black, white, blue, light pink, fuschia, light green, and then I have black, khaki, pine, and darker blue pants. The last two I don't wear hardly ever because they don't match much of anything. I know I would look good in pine though-it matches my skin tone and hair very nicely!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Sorry I have been MIA, been super busy and today is probably my only "down" day this week, partly because I am just not feeling great so am under strict orders from DH to rest.  Darn IBS is kicking my. . . well, you know. 

My inlaws were here over the weekend and I pretty much just threw my healthy eating out the window.  Had an awesome pasta dish with a butter sauce and lots of cheese on Saturday night and then went to IHOP for pumpkin pancakes on Sunday morning.  Man I love those!  Combined with the large amounts of Halloween candy in the house (why did I ever teach my children to share???) it has been a train wreck.  If we didn't have rules against keeping any food in bedrooms I would tell them to take all their candy up there because there is no way I am stepping foot in their rooms.  A minefield would be safer!  We do have a pantry overflow area upstairs so I may tell them to store it in there.  Out of sight, out of mind, at least until PMS hits!

I am making chili today for a Teacher lunch at the high school tomorrow.  I will be at that most of the day tomorrow and Thursday I volunteered to work at Picture Day at the Middle School all day.  

DD's 16th birthday is in 19 days and she still really doesn't know what she wants to do for it.  She is a weird position of having a lot of friends at school but they are all in different social groups.  Some don't get along with others or just don't know others and she doesn't want to hurt anyone's feelings by not inviting them to a party.  And frankly a lot of her friends aren't very reliable when it comes to plans so I worry that if she had a party a good number of the ones she invites would cancel at the last minute.  So I think we may go out of town as a family.  She has always wanted to go to Medieval Times and there is one about 4 hours north of us.  We could go up Saturday and see the show and spend the night and drive back on Sunday.  She needs to make up her mind ASAP because I have to make the arrangements for whatever she wants to do.




Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, such as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?
> 
> Maria



I am wearing an eggplant shirt right now  I have things in all those colors that I wear regularly.  In fact the first new smaller sized shirt I bought when I started losing the weight was a dark green/pine color.


----------



## tigger813

I'm back!

So after 65 hours with out heat, phone of electricity, we are back online!

I have been so off plan since Saturday night as we have been eating what needed to be eaten and what could be fried on the stove top. I'll have to go to my friend's and get the stuff out of her freezer later today. We probably threw out about $200 worth of food. We are going to have to head to the transfer station at noon to throw it all out. We did clean the fridges and freezers thoroughly so we just have to put the food back in that's packed in snow on the deck.

From what we heard the power went out after only about an inch of heavy wet snow. There are trees and lines down everywhere. Some roads are still blocked. Kids are having their second day off from school.

Halloween has been postponed until Friday night in town. 

We had a nice evening together last night. We watched Beetlejuice and Haunted Mansion and then Brian and I watched part of Glee's Christmas special from last year until the battery in the laptop died. Then we watched 2 episodes of season 3 of Big Bang Theory on the DVD player.

We have everything charging now.

Kids were very good despite the lack of power. They read, played their DSis and listened to music. They spend several hours yesterday at a friend's house watching tv and using the computer.

Well, I need to go shower and get dressed so we can go do some errands.

Let me know if I missed anything big!

TTFN


----------



## DopeyDame

Hi all!  I hope everyone had a happy halloween (smashed pumpkins and hooligans not withstanding!!!!)

I ate a few pieces of DSs candy... bad mommy!

QOTD: I've never heard that about dark colors.  I'll have to think about it!  my wardrobe right now doesn't have much teal or eggplant - a lot of blue and navy, though.  Does that count?

In WISH news... I've been very stagnatn from the beginning and haven't really "jumped on board" mentally.  SO... I've set a new (much more specific) goal for myself:  I want to loose 8 pounds in November.  my birthday is Dec. 1, so that will put me in a reasonable place on my birthday and heading into all the Christmas parties.  
They say you should tell people your goals so you can be held accountable - so there it is.  Wish me luck!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: I have some of those colors. For a while I had mostly dark stuff, and then my mom informed me that I had a very dull wardrobe! I realized she was right and started buying brighter colors. Funny DH never noticed!

Ate too many pieces of candy yesterday! My walking partner told me she did, too and has the headache/upset stomach to prove it!  I'm feeling just fine but all leftovers are in the freezer waiting to go in children's lunches.  I've been happy with the scale lately and want to continue that. Better get lots of exercise in the rest of the week!!

We wound up getting my brother in law and wife and nephew and bringing them to our house while their car was towed Sunday. My job while DH and DS1 were collecting them (after they decided nobody could fix the car--and I'd given them the towing/repair place number I'd kept handy) was to find a rental car. Right. On a Sunday afternoon?! The airport an hour north of us had places open. They decided to get one from the airport an hour + south of us. So we drove them there, then they went to visit their son in college before heading for home 125 miles away. Long, expensive day for them.   But we got some juicy gossip about some family members. Too bad it wasn't good. Ah well. Things will be fine in the end, it's just a long road.

I have today off and am just tickled pink about it. Plus yesterday I learned that elementary kids don't have school on Friday so I will have that day off, too. 

*Dona* you will love your Kitchen Aid. They are heavy, but do such a fantastic job. I have a dark blue one. We got a free attachment when we got it years ago and have yet to use that shredder. One of these days! My girlfriend uses it and her attachments all the time.

Congratulations to all our losers!

I need to go record my walk and morning class at the Y. So far I am off to a good start for the monthly exercise minutes!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD-Colors...I don't think I have even one thing in any of those colors.  I have lots of brights, blk, white,kelly green, turq, yellow,...I've been in Florida a long time.


----------



## mackeysmom

dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 0.64% - buzz5985
> #9- 0.71% - goldcupmom
> #8- 0.84% - mikamah
> #7- 0.88% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #6 - 0.89% - pjstevens
> #5- 0.98% - TIE Craftydawn & Disneywedding 2010
> #4- 0.99% - glss1/2fll
> #3- 1.37% - mvlimmex
> #2- 1.64% - liesel
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.65% - mackeysmom *



Yay Me!   I'm so excited - didn't waste a moment getting the BL clippie into my signature!!

I felt really good this week - I put the gluttony of Vegas/Birthday behind me and was completely focused.   

If you recall - waaaay back in the beginning of this challenge *CC* suggested that we keep a journal/notebook.   I dug mine out last week and have been tracking EVERYTHING - food, water, exercise, sleep habits, emotions, etc.  I think that really helped to keep me in line last week. 




mikamah said:


> Congratulations, Laura, all the top losers and everyone of us still here plugging away!!





pjlla said:


> HUGE congrats to all our BL!!!!





lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our BL, *Laura!*



Thank you so much for the kind words and congratulations to all my fellow losers and maintainers. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, such as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?



I remember reading somewhere a few years back that teal is a universal flattering color for all skin/hair colorings.   I've always tried to incorporate a few deep teal pieces into my winter wardrobe and have gotten quite a few compliments when I've worn them. 

- Laura


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Sorry guys, I did not mean to abandon you...I had planned to take today off but unexpectedly got called in for a work crisis, and didn't have any time to DIS. I have to leave for a church meeting in a few minutes, just stopped in to get the agenda copies. Unfortunately, this will take longer than it should. Even though I'm running the meeting, it's hard to move this pastor along...anyway, I promise to post the QOTD either later tonight or early tomorrow, and tomorrow I will catch up on the coaching! 

Maria


----------



## my3princes

Hi all.  I'm still plugging along.  It's just super busy and I'm putting my focus where it needs to be at this point in time.  We are all well and I hope to be around more often.  Please know that I'm thinking of you all.  I'm also starting a biggest loser program at work on the 16th.  Not sure what it entails yet, but it can't hurt.

Deb


----------



## trinaweena

sorry i have been missing. weve had not had power since satuday and they dont expect  if back till sunday at the earlkieriest,   its cold and dark, thewre is a tree of my house and powerlkines on my yard.
its not fun time right mow.  im going to bed to keep warmn


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.  

Had a pretty quiet night last night.  Didn't do much just some boy scout popcorn stuff.  All the orders were due on Monday and we still have 2 units we have not heard from.  I sent out an email to 4 units and 3 out of 4 got back to me by 8:30 and straightened things out with them.  The district guy will call the last unit today.




trinaweena said:


> sorry i have been missing. weve had not had power since satuday and they dont expect  if back till sunday at the earlkieriest,   its cold and dark, thewre is a tree of my house and powerlkines on my yard.
> its not fun time right mow.  im going to bed to keep warmn




All I could manage to find was   Maybe this will help to keep you warm.  Take care of yourself.




my3princes said:


> Hi all.  I'm still plugging along.  It's just super busy and I'm putting my focus where it needs to be at this point in time.  We are all well and I hope to be around more often.  Please know that I'm thinking of you all.  I'm also starting a biggest loser program at work on the 16th.  Not sure what it entails yet, but it can't hurt.
> 
> Deb



glad to hear from you and that things are going well. 

I don't have too much more to report today.  Just lot of paperwork to get through today.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

trinaweena said:


> sorry i have been missing. weve had not had power since satuday and they dont expect  if back till sunday at the earlkieriest,   its cold and dark, thewre is a tree of my house and powerlkines on my yard.
> its not fun time right mow.  im going to bed to keep warmn



This storm was unbelievable! Just talked to my neighbor who still doesn't have phone or cable! They had a tree all tangled up with the wires! There are still several schools closed here and many still without power! My kids are glad to be going back to school today! 

Stay warm and safe! Praying things get back to normal soon for you!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Oooh my housemates and I have plans to make that! If I'm still here in April, we'll do it for my 21st, and if I'm not here, we're doing it at the end of this semester.



The recipe that I used was the simplest recipe.  If I was doing it for a celebration I would go all out and use the Universal recipe.  It's one of those drinks that is fun for a drink or two but I think it would be easy to overdo and the hangover would be horrible.   

For the record, that was not me asking about the MNSHP candy, but DH and I were talking about the party next year.  Although that might be too much partying doing the W&D party and MNSHP in the same trip.  

*LTS,* sorry about the IBS.    Hope you are feeling better soon!  

*Tracey,* glad that you have your power back!  

*Trina,* hope that yours comes back soon! 



glss1/2fll said:


> I have today off and am just tickled pink about it. Plus yesterday I learned that elementary kids don't have school on Friday so I will have that day off, too.



Hope that you had a great day!  



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD-Colors...I don't think I have even one thing in any of those colors.  I have lots of brights, blk, white,kelly green, turq, yellow,...I've been in Florida a long time.



And that is a nice place to be I'm sure!  



mackeysmom said:


> Yay Me!   I'm so excited - didn't waste a moment getting the BL clippie into my signature!!



Yay you is right, *Laura*!    Nice work!  



my3princes said:


> Hi all.  I'm still plugging along.  It's just super busy and I'm putting my focus where it needs to be at this point in time.  We are all well and I hope to be around more often.  Please know that I'm thinking of you all.  I'm also starting a biggest loser program at work on the 16th.  Not sure what it entails yet, but it can't hurt.



Hi *Deb!*  Nice to see you!  Hope all your boys are doing well.  



donac said:


> Have a happy and healthy day.



You, too, *Dona.*



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?



Oh, thank you, thank you, thank you, Fairygodmother!   I'm going to take that $100 and get 4 sessions of personal training with the certified triathelete coach at our local Kroc Center to help me increase my running time.    I've been thinking about doing this anyway and putting this thought in my mind was the push I needed!    This is the time of year I can easily spend $100 on lattes and other treats but peace of mind and a faster time is much better -- woo hoo!    I don't know why we have to convince ourselves to spend money on our health? Great question!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> Maria



I would get a new pair of running shoes.  I could use a pair, but other things have come up the past few months, so I haven't been able to go get them.  They're usually $85, so with the extra 15 I would buy some more yarn for my evening knitting which keeps me out of the kitchen.  

Great question *Maria*.  Hope your meeting went well, and the crisis was averted by your presence.  No worries on coaching, we'll be here when you have time.  

*Trina*-Hang in there.  I hope they surprise you and get the power on sooner.  My brother in western MA just got his on last night. 

*CC*-Are you without power too?  I hope all is ok in your neck of the woods.

*Tracey*-Glad your power is back.  I can't even imagine going this long, but i think of everyone in central ma a few years ago in December without power for weeks.  Crazy. 

*Dona*-You are so good to continue with all the boy scout stuff, even though your boys are grown.  And the inlaws, you deserve a medal. 

*Lisa*-mmmmmm, butter beer sound delicious.  I occassionally enjoy some vanilla snappes in diet coke, just like an old fashioned vanilla coke we used to get as kids.  Not that you need any suggestions for adult beverages, yours always sound so good.  

Hello to everyone else.  Had a little peanut butter and cracker binge last night, so that's day 2 off track.  I think I was avoiding the candy, but probably just should have had a piece or two, rather than try and stop the craving with something else that didn't satisfy.  Today back on track.  We have no football tonight, and I plan to do some wii fit after dinner.  

Have a great day!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> Maria



I would renew my WW subscription for 6 months!

I did drag myself to Zumba for the first time in three weeks or so last night. Between my bad mental state, lack of funds, and lack of motivation at the moment I'm just kind of floundering along in a kind if maintain state.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *Pamela,* I would definately ask about a baseline bone density next time you have your annual exam with your family history.  I have a couple of risk factors and my doctor said now that I am in my 50's that a baseline would be good.  They keep changing the recommendations.  My Mom swears that she grew an inch when she started taking Fosamax.
> 
> My grandmother had terrible osteoporosis in her spine.  She suffered badly during the last 5+years of her life from complications from spinal fractures and such.  I know my mom had a bone density recently.... suppose I should put it on the list to talk to my doc about next time.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> 
> And, Rapunzel, Rapunzel . . . where are your lovely pictures?
> 
> Oooh... I did promise that, didn't I??  I'll try to get them up today!
> 
> *akhaloha* and *Pamela* they do eventually get used to their braces, even if they initially feel like the NEVER will.
> 
> TODAY is the day!  I'm sure he is nervous and apprehensive and he keep INSISTING that I shouldn't "waste" the money.  I hope he will EVENTUALLY appreciate this..... or at least not hate me forever!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pamela* has very detailed plans . . . there is nothing like a pjlla plan!
> 
> Sometimes a little TOO detailed for my own good!  But if you need help with a plan, I am definitely your go-to gal!!
> 
> 
> I went 170 calories over my allotment yesterday but I'm okay with that.  It was that darn butterbeer that did it -- butterscotch schnapps and cream soda.    We did not have one single trick or treater but luckily I had not purchased much so we should make it for DS' lunches this week and the candy will be gone.
> 
> Have a great day all!



YUMMY!!



lovetoscrap said:


> Sorry I have been MIA, been super busy and today is probably my only "down" day this week, partly because I am just not feeling great so am under strict orders from DH to rest.  Darn IBS is kicking my. . . well, you know.
> 
> Sorry you've been feeling icky!  Keep rested and take care of yourself!
> 
> My inlaws were here over the weekend and I pretty much just threw my healthy eating out the window.  Had an awesome pasta dish with a butter sauce and lots of cheese on Saturday night and then went to IHOP for pumpkin pancakes on Sunday morning.  Man I love those!  Combined with the large amounts of Halloween candy in the house (why did I ever teach my children to share???) it has been a train wreck.  If we didn't have rules against keeping any food in bedrooms I would tell them to take all their candy up there because there is no way I am stepping foot in their rooms.  A minefield would be safer!  We do have a pantry overflow area upstairs so I may tell them to store it in there.  Out of sight, out of mind, at least until PMS hits!
> 
> I just keep reminding myself that it is my KID'S candy..... not mine!  Our TorT buckets are on the kitchen counter, but will disappear into the cookbook cabinet soon (for some reason that is where we store holiday candy ).
> 
> Tempted to try to make some pumpkin pancakes here at home this weekend.  Just need to be careful when I do, as DS is significantly allergic to pumpkin.  Maybe I'll just stick with the pumpkin Vitamuffins I found!
> 
> I am making chili today for a Teacher lunch at the high school tomorrow.  I will be at that most of the day tomorrow and Thursday I volunteered to work at Picture Day at the Middle School all day.
> 
> DD's 16th birthday is in 19 days and she still really doesn't know what she wants to do for it.  She is a weird position of having a lot of friends at school but they are all in different social groups.  Some don't get along with others or just don't know others and she doesn't want to hurt anyone's feelings by not inviting them to a party.  And frankly a lot of her friends aren't very reliable when it comes to plans so I worry that if she had a party a good number of the ones she invites would cancel at the last minute.  So I think we may go out of town as a family.  She has always wanted to go to Medieval Times and there is one about 4 hours north of us.  We could go up Saturday and see the show and spend the night and drive back on Sunday.  She needs to make up her mind ASAP because I have to make the arrangements for whatever she wants to do.
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.  My DD's birthday celebration was FABULOUS, but ended up costing me a FORTUNE!  But it was definitely a memorable day.  I'm sure that you will make your DD's birthday memorable as well.  Does she have one special friend you could invite to surprise her???  Maybe you could call the restaurant in advance and they could plan some sort of birthday surprise during the dinner???
> 
> 
> I am wearing an eggplant shirt right now  I have things in all those colors that I wear regularly.  In fact the first new smaller sized shirt I bought when I started losing the weight was a dark green/pine color.




See.... you're ahead of the curve!



tigger813 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> So after 65 hours with out heat, phone of electricity, we are back online!
> 
> I have been so off plan since Saturday night as we have been eating what needed to be eaten and what could be fried on the stove top. I'll have to go to my friend's and get the stuff out of her freezer later today. We probably threw out about $200 worth of food. We are going to have to head to the transfer station at noon to throw it all out. We did clean the fridges and freezers thoroughly so we just have to put the food back in that's packed in snow on the deck.
> 
> From what we heard the power went out after only about an inch of heavy wet snow. There are trees and lines down everywhere. Some roads are still blocked. Kids are having their second day off from school.
> 
> Halloween has been postponed until Friday night in town.
> 
> We had a nice evening together last night. We watched Beetlejuice and Haunted Mansion and then Brian and I watched part of Glee's Christmas special from last year until the battery in the laptop died. Then we watched 2 episodes of season 3 of Big Bang Theory on the DVD player.
> 
> We have everything charging now.
> 
> Kids were very good despite the lack of power. They read, played their DSis and listened to music. They spend several hours yesterday at a friend's house watching tv and using the computer.
> 
> Well, I need to go shower and get dressed so we can go do some errands.
> 
> Let me know if I missed anything big!
> 
> TTFN



We all figured you were without power.  Glad you are back "on the grid".  My parents in central MA lost power for about 24+ hours. When the police department called them to tell them it might be another 8 to 10 days they were really upset..... and then their power was back on 10 minutes after the phone call!!  

Our YMCA is still without power, several area schools are still without power, and now they are saying it might be mid-day Friday before all of the power is restored.  YIKES.... a WEEK without school this early in the winter isn't good!



DopeyDame said:


> Hi all!  I hope everyone had a happy halloween (smashed pumpkins and hooligans not withstanding!!!!)
> 
> I ate a few pieces of DSs candy... bad mommy!
> 
> QOTD: I've never heard that about dark colors.  I'll have to think about it!  my wardrobe right now doesn't have much teal or eggplant - a lot of blue and navy, though.  Does that count?
> 
> In WISH news... I've been very stagnatn from the beginning and haven't really "jumped on board" mentally.  SO... I've set a new (much more specific) goal for myself:  I want to loose 8 pounds in November.  my birthday is Dec. 1, so that will put me in a reasonable place on my birthday and heading into all the Christmas parties.
> They say you should tell people your goals so you can be held accountable - so there it is.  Wish me luck!



I TOTALLY agree about telling your goals!  That is why I made that vow here about the Halloween candy.  I knew if it was out there that I would stick with it!!  Best of luck with the 8 pounds!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: I have some of those colors. For a while I had mostly dark stuff, and then my mom informed me that I had a very dull wardrobe! I realized she was right and started buying brighter colors. Funny DH never noticed!
> 
> Ummm... he's a MAN! They don't notice much, from my experience!
> 
> Ate too many pieces of candy yesterday! My walking partner told me she did, too and has the headache/upset stomach to prove it!  I'm feeling just fine but all leftovers are in the freezer waiting to go in children's lunches.  I've been happy with the scale lately and want to continue that. Better get lots of exercise in the rest of the week!!
> 
> Walk off that candy!!
> 
> We wound up getting my brother in law and wife and nephew and bringing them to our house while their car was towed Sunday. My job while DH and DS1 were collecting them (after they decided nobody could fix the car--and I'd given them the towing/repair place number I'd kept handy) was to find a rental car. Right. On a Sunday afternoon?! The airport an hour north of us had places open. They decided to get one from the airport an hour + south of us. So we drove them there, then they went to visit their son in college before heading for home 125 miles away. Long, expensive day for them.   But we got some juicy gossip about some family members. Too bad it wasn't good. Ah well. Things will be fine in the end, it's just a long road.
> 
> It was good that you were nearby and nice of you to drive them that far!
> 
> I have today off and am just tickled pink about it. Plus yesterday I learned that elementary kids don't have school on Friday so I will have that day off, too.
> 
> *Dona* you will love your Kitchen Aid. They are heavy, but do such a fantastic job. I have a dark blue one. We got a free attachment when we got it years ago and have yet to use that shredder. One of these days! My girlfriend uses it and her attachments all the time.
> 
> I eventually sold the pasta maker attachment that came with my mixer.  I just couldn't fathom ever using it.... and still can't!!
> 
> Congratulations to all our losers!
> 
> I need to go record my walk and morning class at the Y. So far I am off to a good start for the monthly exercise minutes!



"Start off the way you mean to continue."  Not sure who said that, but you are off to a GREAT November!



mackeysmom said:


> Yay Me!   I'm so excited - didn't waste a moment getting the BL clippie into my signature!!
> 
> I felt really good this week - I put the gluttony of Vegas/Birthday behind me and was completely focused.
> 
> If you recall - waaaay back in the beginning of this challenge *CC* suggested that we keep a journal/notebook.   I dug mine out last week and have been tracking EVERYTHING - food, water, exercise, sleep habits, emotions, etc.  I think that really helped to keep me in line last week.
> 
> I"m telling you, tracking everything is SO KEY!!  I just don't understand why more people don't stick with it!  Some folks don't even TRY it.  HOnestly, it can't hurt, right?  GOOD JOB!
> - Laura





Worfiedoodles said:


> Sorry guys, I did not mean to abandon you...I had planned to take today off but unexpectedly got called in for a work crisis, and didn't have any time to DIS. I have to leave for a church meeting in a few minutes, just stopped in to get the agenda copies. Unfortunately, this will take longer than it should. Even though I'm running the meeting, it's hard to move this pastor along...anyway, I promise to post the QOTD either later tonight or early tomorrow, and tomorrow I will catch up on the coaching!
> 
> Maria



We totally understand!  Things have been pretty quiet here anyhow.  



my3princes said:


> Hi all.  I'm still plugging along.  It's just super busy and I'm putting my focus where it needs to be at this point in time.  We are all well and I hope to be around more often.  Please know that I'm thinking of you all.  I'm also starting a biggest loser program at work on the 16th.  Not sure what it entails yet, but it can't hurt.
> 
> Deb



Missing you, but I figured you were either busy or without power (or both!  ).  Take care of yourself and your boys.  Hope DH's thumb is recovering.  Been praying for you all.



trinaweena said:


> sorry i have been missing. weve had not had power since satuday and they dont expect  if back till sunday at the earlkieriest,   its cold and dark, thewre is a tree of my house and powerlkines on my yard.
> its not fun time right mow.  im going to bed to keep warmn




Stay warm.... hope the power is restored quickly!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> Maria




My first thought was some sessions with a trainer..... just maybe one a week for a few weeks, to get me moving more.  But then Kathy reminded me I really need new exercise shoes.  I guess I'd stick with the trainer.... I will find a way to get shoes, but I would rarely splurge on a trainer.

Maybe I could use it on a downpayment for a tummy tuck???



mikamah said:


> I would get a new pair of running shoes.  I could use a pair, but other things have come up the past few months, so I haven't been able to go get them.  They're usually $85, so with the extra 15 I would buy some more yarn for my evening knitting which keeps me out of the kitchen.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.  Had a little peanut butter and cracker binge last night, so that's day 2 off track.  I think I was avoiding the candy, but probably just should have had a piece or two, rather than try and stop the craving with something else that didn't satisfy.  Today back on track.  We have no football tonight, and I plan to do some wii fit after dinner.
> 
> Have a great day!!



I gave into the temptation of some pumpkin ice cream last night when I was at Stop and Shop.  Fortunately it wasn't terribly off-the-charts calorie wise. I had two servings (come on.... one is just TOO SMALL!) for 5 points (regular points, not those new "plus" points... ) and it was quite a treat!  If anyone is interested it is Edy's and it is just 110 calories per 1/2 C serving.  It was ....um... interesting.  I probably wouldn't buy it again, but it was nice to try.  I guess I just can't help thinking that pumpkin should be warm, not cold!  DD said pretty much the same thing.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I would renew my WW subscription for 6 months!
> 
> I did drag myself to Zumba for the first time in three weeks or so last night. Between my bad mental state, lack of funds, and lack of motivation at the moment I'm just kind of floundering along in a kind if maintain state.



When did you stop receiving it?  I had a few months of it that I was trying to find a home for.  I may have given up and brought them to the dump, but if I didn't, you are welcome to them. I'll check and see if I still have them.

***************

Happy sunny Wednesday friends!

I'm on a bit later than usual because I told myself that I MUST workout BEFORE visiting here.  I love you ALL, but I need to make my workouts more of a priority, rather than just squeezing in a few minutes here and there when/if I have time.  So I had a quick cup of coffee on the drive to DD's school, did 5 minutes of picking up downstairs, and then hit the TM hard before breakfast!  I really need to get back to the habit of rising before everyone else and getting in a full 30 minutes before the day begins, but when I'm not working and I know I'll have time later, it is tough to rise and shine in the dark and cold.  Plus, I know that I will be rising SUPER EARLY three days a week, really soon, as DD starts high school swim practice.... out the door before 5 am M-W-F, plus Saturdays for her club team!!  

Anyhow, I've done 45 minutes of exercise and stretching (stretching has been severly lacking and it felt SO GOOD today!).  Beds are made, downstairs is picked up, sink is empty, one load of laundry folded, showered and dressed.  Now I will treat myself to some long-overdue scrapbooking time!  I am leaving here at 1:15 to pick up DS for 1:35 for his braces!  Wish me luck!  I hope I don't end up having to drag him in, kicking and screaming like a 3 year old who needs a shot!  

TTYL..............................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> For the first time every, I did not buy halloween candy until today.  In the past, I've had years where I've probably eaten multiple bags of it the month of october before giving any out on halloween.  I bought no chocolate.  I got fun dip, sour gummies, fruit snacks, and lollipops.  I will take a peanut butter cup or two from ds and work them into my week.
> 
> You are my hero, fantastic plan! How did you know I was missing Reese's Halloween night? We didn't buy any, and since there weren't any available, I decided it was better to just skip it and wait unit I could have what I really want -- I still haven't found time to go to the store to get any, so I guess it's working
> 
> *Maria*-The lion costume sounds adorable.  Since my printer/scanner broke a long time ago, when I wanted to upload some old pics, I took a digital picture of the picture, and uploaded that.  It worked pretty good.



Awesome idea, I will have to see if I can hunt one of those photos down!



ougrad86 said:


> Would love to be creative and put together some of those more memorable ones I have seen, but don't have a creative bone in my body!
> 
> I bet you have at least one creative bone, it's just well-hidden like mine
> 
> QUOTE=Worfiedoodles;43082231]
> Fearsome Friday QOTD: What is the scariest movie you have ever seen? Were you a child, teen, or grown-up? (ok, some would say I'm not grown up yet, but I don't get carded anymore ) Do you like to be scared, or do you prefer a "not so scary" experience?




When DS was young, saw "Storm of the Century" on TV - it is a Stephen King miniseries.  I loved SK and had been reading some of his stuff and saw a few others.  But that one scared me to death - more in a disturbing way though - since a boy was taken from his parents. Even though it was fiction and all that, being a new mother that scared and disturbed me more than I though possible.  Haven't really done much SK since then.

I get it, I can't do stuff where kids are taken. Just hits too close to home 

Not eating candy this week will probably have a big impact!  We aren't doing trick or treating this year, so that won't be a problem anymore.


No decorations.  I was terrorized some years ago, so we don't invite trick or treaters.  We usually turn off the light, and the last two years we have been in Disney for Halloween...[/QUOTE]

Carol -- I am so sorry, I did not mean to bring up a bad memory. How awful, I don't blame you for skipping the event. I applaud you for going to Disney to make it a happy occasion, what a wonderful way to spend the evening! 



akhaloha said:


> I think I love ALL candy but I wont be having any this year.  I absolutely love candy corn, so I didnt buy any of those so that I could resist the temptation.  Also, DD13 cant have any candy due to her braces and  we have decided that any candy leftover this year will be going to our troops that are deployed, so that is enough incentive not to eat any.  Her school is collecting candy from November 1  4 and will send it out in care packages the following week.  We collected so much last year and it was a welcome treat for our men and women in uniform!




What a great place to send your leftover candy, that is fantastic!  My ds also has braces and really doesn't like candy. He doesn't enjoy chocolate, and now he can't have the gummys, he pretty much ignores. it. If it weren't for the little munchkins coming down our street, I probably wouldn't even have it in the house. 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD-Candy...Since eating healthier I no longer have the really bad cravings so that helps.  Candy was never a huge thing, I LOVE chocolate but nothing that I have to have.  I will say I have a pc of DK choc-1oz sq almost daily as a treat so tht works for me.  My weakness is baked goods-cookies,pastries,cakes... So the upcoming season is usually my undoing.



I love dark chocolate, it's just yummy! I've been having a Dove square each day, and that seems to hold me pretty well. I agree, cookies are an invitation to sin and debauchery  



cobbler said:


> Yes, I have some silver small Mickey head ornaments I bought from the Christmas shop in DTD. There are 10 and I hide them in the tree every year. I also put up the monorail around the tree complete with Spaceship Earth, the Contemporary, Poly and Grand Floridian. Those aren't so hidden though.
> 
> I didn't eat any of the halloween candy I purchased



Your decorations sound adorable! Congratulations on avoiding the candy! 



jillbur said:


> The small step I took today was eating really healthy all day and saving some calories for a few pieces of bite size candy. Plus, I walked my kids around the neighborhood and did the elliptical for 30 minutes. This year we purposely bought candy that I don't eat so I didn't eat the whole bag before trick-or-treat. We bought Airheads and Nerds. I am hoping to eat well this week and run outside 2 days. I'll go to the gym 2 days for circuit training, also. Maybe I can get past this plateau I'm at!!



That small step was actually several really good ones, eating well, getting some exercise, and planning for what you would have. You are doing great! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> As of today we are currently 50% complete with the Fall Challenge, so let's ramp things up before the holidays are upon us!



Sue -- Thank you so much for being our weightkeeper, we all appreciate your hard work! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, such as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?



I've been adding teal into my Fall wardrobe and I really like it! I hadn't thought about it before I read this article, but eggplant is also a great color for me. I do feel more in control, I think it's the darker palette adding a "seriousness". I tend to pick bright, fun colors for my workout clothes to try to get me in them! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> I do not wear deep colors often, but do have some teal clothes, but they're usually lighter teal.  I have worn navy in the past, but just don't have anything right now.  I tend to stick to brighter colors, pinks, and blues.  Though when I find my winter/holiday scrubs, I do have more navy.
> 
> It felt good to see my name up there, proof again, that if I track my food, and keep it under control, the weight will come off.   A very good reminder after last night.



Holiday scrubs?! Is there mirth in your unit? Sounds promising! Congrats to you and all the Big Losers!  



pjlla said:


> WEll.... not exactly a twinkle in my eye, but definitely no extra sugar in my bloodstream and a good feeling in my heart!  I'll honestly tell you how very tempted I was last night.  DS offered me some goodies from his stash, as did DD.... but after I told them about the "vow" I had made here, they helped me out and reminded me how good it would feel to come on here in the morning and state that I stuck with it!!  And it does!!
> 
> I don't have much of the aforementioned colors.  I do have some dark teal, navy, and a few deep purples.  I wear a LOT of pink, black, and tan.  Definitely not much in the red/maroon/wine family.
> 
> I love myself in pink, purple, and black.



What good kids to support you! I knew you could do it. I can see you in dark teal, I'm glad you love yourself, in any colors or none...that may have come out wrong  



lisah0711 said:


> I wear all of these colors as well as dark fushia and black a lot.  I think they go better with my complexion now that my hair is starting to get more grey.
> 
> I went 170 calories over my allotment yesterday but I'm okay with that.  It was that darn butterbeer that did it -- butterscotch schnapps and cream soda. We did not have one single trick or treater but luckily I had not purchased much so we should make it for DS' lunches this week and the candy will be gone.



I'm starting to think it's a good think I don't enjoy butterbeer... I wear entirely too much black. I'm thinking about mixing it up by adding in some of these "power" colors so I can still be serious but not always look like I'm in mourning 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Was it you who asked about the candy selection at MNSSHP? I can't remember. But the selection wasn't bad, a lot of Nestle Crunch bars, some generic chocolate, tootsie pops, Goofy's Candy Co. suckers, lemon heads, smarties...I know we had some good chocolate too but of course, that was the first to go!
> 
> QOTD: I don't really own anything in those colors. I prefer bright colors! I do have a few navy shirts and one of them is my Tour Guide polo, so it's hard not to feel confident and in charge wearing that. My "professional" wardrobe is pretty subdued: black, white, blue, light pink, fuschia, light green, and then I have black, khaki, pine, and darker blue pants. The last two I don't wear hardly ever because they don't match much of anything. I know I would look good in pine though-it matches my skin tone and hair very nicely!



I'm the guilty party asking about MNSSHP. It sounds like a great assortment. The Tour Guide polo sounds great. Isn't it awesome to have something that just makes you feel like people have to listen to you? 



lovetoscrap said:


> My inlaws were here over the weekend and I pretty much just threw my healthy eating out the window.  Had an awesome pasta dish with a butter sauce and lots of cheese on Saturday night and then went to IHOP for pumpkin pancakes on Sunday morning.  Man I love those!  Combined with the large amounts of Halloween candy in the house (why did I ever teach my children to share???) it has been a train wreck.  If we didn't have rules against keeping any food in bedrooms I would tell them to take all their candy up there because there is no way I am stepping foot in their rooms.  A minefield would be safer!  We do have a pantry overflow area upstairs so I may tell them to store it in there.  Out of sight, out of mind, at least until PMS hits!
> 
> I am wearing an eggplant shirt right now. I have things in all those colors that I wear regularly.  In fact the first new smaller sized shirt I bought when I started losing the weight was a dark green/pine color.



Having company makes it so hard to stay on track  I'm glad to hear you are enjoying the "power" colors, it sounds like they have been good for you! 



tigger813 said:


> So after 65 hours with out heat, phone of electricity, we are back online!



Tracey -- I'm so glad you have power again. It sounds like you worked hard to make the best of a bad situation.  I know your girls will still enjoy a belated Trick or Treat!



DopeyDame said:


> QOTD: I've never heard that about dark colors.  I'll have to think about it!  my wardrobe right now doesn't have much teal or eggplant - a lot of blue and navy, though.  Does that count?
> 
> In WISH news... I've been very stagnatn from the beginning and haven't really "jumped on board" mentally.  SO... I've set a new (much more specific) goal for myself:  I want to loose 8 pounds in November.  my birthday is Dec. 1, so that will put me in a reasonable place on my birthday and heading into all the Christmas parties.
> They say you should tell people your goals so you can be held accountable - so there it is.  Wish me luck!



I think navy definitely counts! And your specific goal is great, Best of 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: I have some of those colors. For a while I had mostly dark stuff, and then my mom informed me that I had a very dull wardrobe! I realized she was right and started buying brighter colors. Funny DH never noticed!



I think it's good to have a nice mix of colors. You don't want everything to be dark or bright, but it's good to have the darker colors if you need them. My dh informed me early in our marriage he doesn't go outside of the crayola 8 box, so any color I'm describing beyond that point means nothing to him 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD-Colors...I don't think I have even one thing in any of those colors.  I have lots of brights, blk, white,kelly green, turq, yellow,...I've been in Florida a long time.



Florida is a wonderful place to be for a long time! 




mackeysmom said:


> Yay Me!   I'm so excited - didn't waste a moment getting the BL clippie into my signature!!
> 
> I remember reading somewhere a few years back that teal is a universal flattering color for all skin/hair colorings.   I've always tried to incorporate a few deep teal pieces into my winter wardrobe and have gotten quite a few compliments when I've worn them.



Congratulations, Laura, you are doing great! I didn't realize teal is universally flattering, now I'm going to look for more! 



my3princes said:


> Hi all.  I'm still plugging along.  It's just super busy and I'm putting my focus where it needs to be at this point in time.  We are all well and I hope to be around more often.  Please know that I'm thinking of you all.  I'm also starting a biggest loser program at work on the 16th.  Not sure what it entails yet, but it can't hurt.



Deb -- I am so glad you checked in!  You have a lot going on, and it's wise to keep your priorities straight. We love to hear from you whenever you can chat. 



trinaweena said:


> sorry i have been missing. weve had not had power since satuday and they dont expect  if back till sunday at the earlkieriest,   its cold and dark, thewre is a tree of my house and powerlkines on my yard.
> its not fun time right mow.  im going to bed to keep warmn



 I'm so sorry, that is not fun at all  I hope you keep your spirits up and know we are all thinking warm thoughts for you! 



donac said:


> I love maroon.  I know I look good in it.  I also like navy.  If I am giving a presentation I like to wear a navvy blazer.



Maroon is an awesome color! I'm fond of it, too. I think people do take you more seriously in dark colors, particularly if you are trying to give them information.  




donac said:


> I don't have too much more to report today.  Just lot of paperwork to get through today.



Ah, the joys of paperwork...I should be doing that right now! Well, at least you will have a nice sense of accomplishment when you are done. 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> This storm was unbelievable! Just talked to my neighbor who still doesn't have phone or cable! They had a tree all tangled up with the wires! There are still several schools closed here and many still without power! My kids are glad to be going back to school today!



It is unbelievable to already be using snow days!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?



I'm torn between a new pair of running shoes, and some books to encourage me...I think I'll go with the books, I can make the shoes last until January  I have my eye on the new Unofficial Guide to WDW, and a companion photo book. These would encourage me to do what I need to do to be smaller for my Princess run. Actually, that's about $50 there, so I would use the rest to buy a new sports bra and a pair of running socks, and some delicious black cherry clif bloks if there's anything left 



lisah0711 said:


> Oh, thank you, thank you, thank you, Fairygodmother!   I'm going to take that $100 and get 4 sessions of personal training with the certified triathelete coach at our local Kroc Center to help me increase my running time.    I've been thinking about doing this anyway and putting this thought in my mind was the push I needed!    This is the time of year I can easily spend $100 on lattes and other treats but peace of mind and a faster time is much better -- woo hoo!    I don't know why we have to convince ourselves to spend money on our health? Great question! Have a great day all!



The personal training sounds wonderful, what a great way to spend your "found" money! 


mikamah said:


> I would get a new pair of running shoes.  I could use a pair, but other things have come up the past few months, so I haven't been able to go get them.  They're usually $85, so with the extra 15 I would buy some more yarn for my evening knitting which keeps me out of the kitchen.
> 
> Great question *Maria*.  Hope your meeting went well, and the crisis was averted by your presence.  No worries on coaching, we'll be here when you have time.



New running shoes are such an investment -- I know I need them and I really feel the difference if I wear them too long, but man, I still feel guilty buying them. I don't know why, I don't blink when I buy ds shoes  I wish I knew how to knit! It just looks like a fun hobby that would keep me out of the kitchen! All the stars aligned and the meeting was not too painful. I'm not fully convinced I was needed to avert the crisis, but I was on hand so all was good. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I would renew my WW subscription for 6 months!



I enjoy WW magazine, they have some good articles, and the Big Losers are always inspirational. 


pjlla said:


> My first thought was some sessions with a trainer..... just maybe one a week for a few weeks, to get me moving more.  But then Kathy reminded me I really need new exercise shoes.  I guess I'd stick with the trainer.... I will find a way to get shoes, but I would rarely splurge on a trainer.
> 
> Maybe I could use it on a downpayment for a tummy tuck



 You are so funny! A tummy tuck, really? I don't believe you'd do it!  The trainer is such a good idea, I'm so shy I don't think I could do it, but you guys are giving me something to think about...

Maria


----------



## DopeyDame

Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall? 

LOVE this question.  I know this is silly, but I'd buy $100 worth of good running socks.  I swear only have 2 or 3 pairs I really like to run in, and I swear it makes a huge difference when they are clean and easily accessbile.  So running socks it is.

It's only November 2, but so far I'm feeling good about November.  I ran/walked yesterday, did weights this morning, ate breakfast both mornings... so far, so good.  

I hope all the New England folks have power back on!  It sounds like it was brutal up there, and I'm sure no one was really prepared for a winter storm and power outages this time of year.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Dona*--love, love, love my kitchenaid. Another thing I can't live without--my cuisinart. We use it all the time. Enjoy that new mixer!

*DopeyDame*--great job on getting off to a good start in November!

*Deb*--how is Chris' hand?



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> Maria


I'd use it to offset my physical therapy bills.



lisah0711 said:


> I don't know why we have to convince ourselves to spend money on our health?


So very true!

Pamela--great job on getting in that workout!

*****
Started my second week of physical therapy. The foot is starting to feel better. I also got a strassburg sock to try to sleep in. I am really hoping to run the Princess still, so I am willing to try anything to get back on track!

I hope everyone is having a great Tuesday!


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> [What good kids to support you! I knew you could do it. I can see you in dark teal, I'm glad you love yourself, in any colors or none...that may have come out wrong
> 
> 
> I know what you were saying, but it could definitely be taken the wrong way!!
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think it's a good think I don't enjoy butterbeer... I wear entirely too much black. I'm thinking about mixing it up by adding in some of these "power" colors so I can still be serious but not always look like I'm in mourning
> 
> I agree with you on the butter beer!
> 
> I think dark purple/eggplant can be a super power color without being too somber.
> 
> 
> I think it's good to have a nice mix of colors. You don't want everything to be dark or bright, but it's good to have the darker colors if you need them. My dh informed me early in our marriage he doesn't go outside of the crayola 8 box, so any color I'm describing beyond that point means nothing to him
> 
> That sounds like my DH!  If I say "red" or "yellow" its good.... but if I start saying things like "fuschia" or "chartreuse"....he just starts to look confused!!:laughing:
> 
> Maria





Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm torn between a new pair of running shoes, and some books to encourage me...I think I'll go with the books, I can make the shoes last until January  I have my eye on the new Unofficial Guide to WDW, and a companion photo book. These would encourage me to do what I need to do to be smaller for my Princess run. Actually, that's about $50 there, so I would use the rest to buy a new sports bra and a pair of running socks, and some delicious black cherry clif bloks if there's anything left
> 
> I used to splurge on the Unofficial Guide every year, but then I started to realize that SO MUCH of the info is repeated every year.... now I just buy it when we have a trip to plan.
> 
> 
> New running shoes are such an investment -- I know I need them and I really feel the difference if I wear them too long, but man, I still feel guilty buying them. I don't know why, I don't blink when I buy ds shoes  I wish I knew how to knit! It just looks like a fun hobby that would keep me out of the kitchen! All the stars aligned and the meeting was not too painful. I'm not fully convinced I was needed to avert the crisis, but I was on hand so all was good.
> 
> I'm sure it made them feel better just to have you there.... just in case.
> 
> 
> I enjoy WW magazine, they have some good articles, and the Big Losers are always inspirational.
> 
> 
> You are so funny! A tummy tuck, really? I don't believe you'd do it!  The trainer is such a good idea, I'm so shy I don't think I could do it, but you guys are giving me something to think about...
> 
> Maria



Honestly, I think I'm an ideal candidate for a tummy tuck.... and I"m sure that I would lose a lot of this "muffin top" (the part that is due to extra skin, not the part that would be helped by some crunches  ).  But first of all, I'm cheap.... and second of all.... it just seems irresponsible to risk my life for what is essentially a vanity issue.  But if I'm ever going under anesthesia for anything else, I'll be sure to check into the tummy tuck!  



DopeyDame said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> LOVE this question.  I know this is silly, but I'd buy $100 worth of good running socks.  I swear only have 2 or 3 pairs I really like to run in, and I swear it makes a huge difference when they are clean and easily accessbile.  So running socks it is.
> 
> It's only November 2, but so far I'm feeling good about November.  I ran/walked yesterday, did weights this morning, ate breakfast both mornings... so far, so good.
> 
> I hope all the New England folks have power back on!  It sounds like it was brutal up there, and I'm sure no one was really prepared for a winter storm and power outages this time of year.



YOu are going to have a GREAT November.... you've already got the mental attitude right!!

*************

Evening friends!  I just had a nice big salad and now I"m waiting for my sweet potato to cook.  I think that will be it for dinner, as I had plenty of protein with breakfast and lunch.    I didn't do as well planning my meals this week as I intended, but I did grocery shop last night, so at least I have a selection on hand. 

I got some scrapping done today and will do a bit more tonight.  DD still has to practice at the city YMCA as ours is still closed due to power outage, but she got a ride tonight, so I have a few extra hours to myself!! 

DS got his braces on today without too much drama (although I had to promise him a Lego gift if he didn't fuss about it!  ).  They look a bit bulkier than DD's were, but perhaps I just don't remember hers well.

I think my potatoes are probably done by now, so I'm going to go dish up a bowl and enjoy it before I move to my scrapping table!

TTYL...........................P


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> CC and Janis [/B] are some other new englanders.  Hope you guys are ok and just busy.   My brother is still without power, but my sil left me a message her mom got hers back on so she's headed over there to charge up her cell phone, and get warm.  She's close by to her mom, so hopefully her's will be on soon too.  It is crazy to see this in October.



I'm still around.  I only lost power for about an hour Sunday morning.  DH called me at about 1 am that we just lost it and to be careful driving home from work.  I have to admit it was one of the worst drives I can remember.  I had to back up several times because of downed wires, the trees were just very threatening bent over the roads, etc.  I flagged down a police car in my town to give him a heads up of the downed wires I came accross.  By the time I got home the lights were back on.  

Today is night 17 at work.  LOL  2 More nights and I finally get a day off.  



DopeyDame said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> LOVE this question.  I know this is silly, but I'd buy $100 worth of good running socks.  I swear only have 2 or 3 pairs I really like to run in, and I swear it makes a huge difference when they are clean and easily accessbile.  So running socks it is.
> 
> It's only November 2, but so far I'm feeling good about November.  I ran/walked yesterday, did weights this morning, ate breakfast both mornings... so far, so good.
> 
> I hope all the New England folks have power back on!  It sounds like it was brutal up there, and I'm sure no one was really prepared for a winter storm and power outages this time of year.



That sounds like a great idea - new socks - I always loved Thorlo walking socks but at $15/pair - gets pricey.  

Congratulations to all the losers.

Janis


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD-$100 ...work out dvd's, new sneaks, something like that.  When we got back from vaca, the part for TM was here and DH has now fixed it so I can at least get back on track with that.  I want to do some dvd's for variety though and I need proper sneaks.  Mine are really mules but I like them but not ok for dvd's.


----------



## mackeysmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?



I would like to upgrade my George Foreman grill to one that is a little larger.  My current GF grill is probably over ten years old - and I've certainly gotten my money's worth, but just can't seem to bring myself to spend the money on a new version. 

- Laura


----------



## EDuke98080

I would spend it on a Wii and get some  of those moving around games to make exercise more fun.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: My first thought was running shoes!! But since I just bought some a couple weeks ago I think I'd spend the money on some new workout clothes. I only have 1 pair of shorts I like to run in so some more would be good. Plus some warmer weather gear. My favorite walking pants are getting a little loose! 

Worked today so no morning run. Instead after I got off work I spent a small fortune at Costco then changed into running gear. Got a quick run in and then 45 minutes later went to take DS2 to church for rehearsal and it was pouring. Glad I ran when I did!

DS2 had a doc appt yesterday afternoon for his sore knee. This doc was an orthopedic surgeon. He told DS if he wants to play basketball in 2 weeks then he is to do absolutely nothing until then. Ice his knee a couple times a day and take ibupropen 3X a day! Of course, guess what Mom has been telling DS to do? Ice and ibupropen. But what do I know?  Apparently he has tendonitis. If it hurts during tryouts then he's to rest another 2 weeks and try again. Gotta tell ya that coach called to see what was up while we were in the waiting room! "Have you seen the doctor yet?!" 

It's my bedtime and still need to clean up my kitchen! Have a great Thursday everybody. I know I need a really good day before I weigh in!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Triumphant Thursday! QOTD: We Are the Champions! What song, Whenever, Wherever you hear it, makes you feel strong and confident, like a Big Winner?!  Is there Disney song that always makes you smile? 

Maria


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Triumphant Thursday! QOTD: We Are the Champions! What song, Whenever, Wherever you hear it, makes you feel strong and confident, like a Big Winner?!  Is there Disney song that always makes you smile?
> 
> Maria


I always feel good when I hear Toby Kieth's "How do you Like Me Now"  When I think back to when I was younger, and might not have done what I really wanted to in my heart, and I'd say through my 30s, after some big life changes, I did find the strength to get out and go after what I wanted, and not worry so much about what others thought or wanted for me. 
I have a cd called Country Sings the best of Disney, and I smile for lots of those songs, but Some day my Prince will Come is my favorite, it's very upbeat.  

Good morning losers!!  One more day til weighin, and we can do the little things that matter, move more, drink that water, and say no to the candy!! 

*Janis* -Glad you made the drive home safely saturday.  It must have been awful.  Only 19 days in a row!  I hope you get more than one day off to recuperate.  And I think 5 days in a row is bad.   

*Maria*- We do have a lot of mirth in our unit, throughout the year too.  Though I must confess I had to google what mirth meant.   English was never my strong suit.  We were laughing one morning last week, and saying how lucky we were to work in a place where we could laugh and have a good time, and truly enjoy our jobs.  A few hours later we laughed about it, because it was insanely busy and we were pulling out hair out, but overall it's a fun place to work, and many of the patients we deal with are in for routine exams, and if they've been there before, they are usually pretty relaxed too.
I feel very lucky.  Thanks for coaching this week.  Fun questions!

I'm 0 fro 3 the past 3 days, but determined to get it under control today for the entire day, into the evening.  Not awful, but over my points.  I will only be off track for 3 more days before Thanksgiving, that' one day per week.  Hopefully I'll have an actually real life meetin with *Pamela* to inspire me to keep on the pillja plan.  

Have a great day!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Triumphant Thursday! QOTD: We Are the Champions! What song, Whenever, Wherever you hear it, makes you feel strong and confident, like a Big Winner?!  Is there Disney song that always makes you smile?
> 
> Maria



There are many songs that make me feel like a Big Winner, one of them being "Eye of the Tiger". There are also many Disney songs that make me smile, but one that calms me down, every single time, is Soarin'. Even when I'm at home, just listening to it and recalling the breeze and the orange scent makes me instantly feel better about anything that may be upsetting me!


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> I would like to upgrade my George Foreman grill to one that is a little larger.  My current GF grill is probably over ten years old - and I've certainly gotten my money's worth, but just can't seem to bring myself to spend the money on a new version.
> 
> - Laura



I'd like a new one too.  I never wanted one, but my DMIL bought one kind of randomly for me.  I enjoy using it but cleaning it is....  I'd like to replace it with the type with removable plates that can be put in the dishwasher.  What I'd ACTUALLY like is the type (I think made by Cuisinart), that has interchangeable plates and can be opened up flat and used like a griddle.  I miss my griddle, but it didn't last long and it was a PITA to store, so I'm not replacing it right now.  Maybe that would be a good Christmas list item?



EDuke98080 said:


> I would spend it on a Wii and get some  of those moving around games to make exercise more fun.



I need to remember those more often.  I'm sure my DS would be up for a Wii tournament anytime I wanted!



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: My first thought was running shoes!! But since I just bought some a couple weeks ago I think I'd spend the money on some new workout clothes. I only have 1 pair of shorts I like to run in so some more would be good. Plus some warmer weather gear. My favorite walking pants are getting a little loose!
> 
> Careful of loose exercise clothes.... don't want any embarrassing accidents of the "lookin' like a fool with your pants on the ground."  (Song lyrics, in case you don't recognize it! )
> 
> 
> Worked today so no morning run. Instead after I got off work I spent a small fortune at Costco...........
> 
> SO EASY TO DO!!  Glad our Costco is so far away!
> 
> then changed into running gear. Got a quick run in and then 45 minutes later went to take DS2 to church for rehearsal and it was pouring. Glad I ran when I did!
> 
> Good for you for fitting it in!
> 
> DS2 had a doc appt yesterday afternoon for his sore knee. This doc was an orthopedic surgeon. He told DS if he wants to play basketball in 2 weeks then he is to do absolutely nothing until then. Ice his knee a couple times a day and take ibupropen 3X a day! Of course, guess what Mom has been telling DS to do? Ice and ibupropen. But what do I know?  Apparently he has tendonitis. If it hurts during tryouts then he's to rest another 2 weeks and try again. Gotta tell ya that coach called to see what was up while we were in the waiting room! "Have you seen the doctor yet?!"
> 
> It's my bedtime and still need to clean up my kitchen! Have a great Thursday everybody. I know I need a really good day before I weigh in!



Come on....you know that MOM knows NOTHING!!  





Worfiedoodles said:


> Triumphant Thursday! QOTD: We Are the Champions! What song, Whenever, Wherever you hear it, makes you feel strong and confident, like a Big Winner?!  Is there Disney song that always makes you smile?
> 
> Maria



When DS's robotics team won last year, we (my family of 4) sang that at the TOPS of our lungs in the car on the way home!  It was such a great FAMILY moment!!  Something I will always remember.

I love almost ANY Disney song, of course.  SpectroMagic music and Soarin' music always make me smile and Wishes soundtrack makes me teary.  



mikamah said:


> I always feel good when I hear Toby Kieth's "How do you Like Me Now"  When I think back to when I was younger, and might not have done what I really wanted to in my heart, and I'd say through my 30s, after some big life changes, I did find the strength to get out and go after what I wanted, and not worry so much about what others thought or wanted for me.
> I have a cd called Country Sings the best of Disney, and I smile for lots of those songs, but Some day my Prince will Come is my favorite, it's very upbeat.
> 
> Good morning losers!!  One more day til weighin, and we can do the little things that matter, move more, drink that water, and say no to the candy!!
> 
> I've done my moving..... gotta bump up the water today and continue to ignore the EVIL CANDY!!
> 
> [
> 
> *Maria*- We do have a lot of mirth in our unit, throughout the year too.  Though I must confess I had to google what mirth meant.   English was never my strong suit.  We were laughing one morning last week, and saying how lucky we were to work in a place where we could laugh and have a good time, and truly enjoy our jobs.  A few hours later we laughed about it, because it was insanely busy and we were pulling out hair out, but overall it's a fun place to work, and many of the patients we deal with are in for routine exams, and if they've been there before, they are usually pretty relaxed too.
> I feel very lucky.  Thanks for coaching this week.  Fun questions!
> 
> I'm 0 fro 3 the past 3 days, but determined to get it under control today for the entire day, into the evening.  Not awful, but over my points.  I will only be off track for 3 more days before Thanksgiving, that' one day per week.  Hopefully I'll have an actually real life meetin with *Pamela* to inspire me to keep on the pillja plan.
> 
> Have a great day!!



I certainly hope we can arrange it!  Just putting out there.... I'm AWFUL at meeting new people!  I'm SO awkward.... but I suppose you aren't "new people".... I've been chatting with you for a few years now!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> There are many songs that make me feel like a Big Winner, one of them being "Eye of the Tiger". There are also many Disney songs that make me smile, but one that calms me down, every single time, is Soarin'. Even when I'm at home, just listening to it and recalling the breeze and the orange scent makes me instantly feel better about anything that may be upsetting me!



I am SO with you on the Soarin' music!  That ride is so special to me.... we rode it for the first time during our trip to DL in 2005 and (in case you haven't heard me rave about it before ) that was ABSOLUTELY the trip of a lifetime.  It KILLS me that we haven't made an effort to repeat it before the kids are too old.

************

Happy Thursday my friends!  I hope everyone is enjoying some sunshine today!  

Sad to report that the storm has destroyed one of my ornamental pear trees.... split it in half down the middle pretty much.  I may wrap the trunk for the winter, but I think it will be in vane.  I think this tree will not survive, which is too bad, as it is part of a pair of trees that DH bought me as a gift many years ago when we first moved here.  But it loses its leaves late and the weight of the snow was just too much for it I guess.

Happy to report that DH's old car is FINALLY gone.  We donated it to NPR and it was towed away earlier this week.  I'm sure he will be sad when he gets home and it isn't here, but he knew it was on its way out.  Just waiting for the paperwork to put aside for tax time.  This is the 3rd time we've donated a car to charity and by FAR the easiest so far.  

DD and I have tickets to "Legally Blonde" the musical at the North Shore Music Theater on Sunday.  I also bought an extra ticket for her to invite a friend who is a big fan of this musical also.  I think it will be a fun day with both girls. DD's friend is a real sweet heart of a kid.

I think our YMCA finally re-opens today, but rumor has it that the pool will not open until at least tomorrow.... probably too cold and they probably need to get the chemicals rebalanced before it opens.  

DD's induction into National Honor Society is tonight (which reminds me I need to iron her clothes).  It is going to be a crazy evening because, of course, DS's first basketball practice of the season is tonight as well and the times overlap the NHS thing.  I will have to drop DS at the middle school about 45 minutes early and pray that there is another team there practicing that he can hang out with.  I will NOT leave him alone there (even if he is inside), but I CANNOT run out of the induction in the middle of it.  

I've already done my time on the TM, made all the beds, started laundry, picked up around the house, wiped counters, checked email, and had a healthy breakfast, so time for a shower and maybe some scrapping time!  (After I iron DD's outfit and find DS some practice clothes for tonight! ).  I'll try to pop on again at lunch time!..............P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

DopeyDame said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> LOVE this question.  I know this is silly, but I'd buy $100 worth of good running socks.  I swear only have 2 or 3 pairs I really like to run in, and I swear it makes a huge difference when they are clean and easily accessbile.  So running socks it is.



There is nothing silly about good running socks, they are really important!  I have a pile I rotate, some white and some other colors so I'm pretty much guaranteed to have a clean pair 




Rose&Mike said:


> I'd use it to offset my physical therapy bills.Started my second week of physical therapy. The foot is starting to feel better. I also got a strassburg sock to try to sleep in. I am really hoping to run the Princess still, so I am willing to try anything to get back on track!



Well, that's certainly a good use, getting you healthy is a priority, I need my  Buddy! Gotta love your fighting spirit, you are going to be able to run, I just know it!



pjlla said:


> But first of all, I'm cheap.... and second of all.... it just seems irresponsible to risk my life for what is essentially a vanity issue.  But if I'm ever going under anesthesia for anything else, I'll be sure to check into the tummy tuck!
> 
> Yep, I do not see you as the unnecessary surgery type.
> 
> DS got his braces on today without too much drama (although I had to promise him a Lego gift if he didn't fuss about it!).  They look a bit bulkier than DD's were, but perhaps I just don't remember hers well.



I hope all the adjustments are also drama free. DS doesn't like it, but he gets it's necessary. I haven't bought a new Unoffical Guide in 3-4 years, so I think I'm due. I realize many things don't change, but I'm hoping in that amount of time there will be some new, fun things to read about. I just need something to motivate me and get myself in the right mindframe to train for this race 



buzz5985 said:


> I'm still around.  I only lost power for about an hour Sunday morning.  DH called me at about 1 am that we just lost it and to be careful driving home from work.  I have to admit it was one of the worst drives I can remember.  I had to back up several times because of downed wires, the trees were just very threatening bent over the roads, etc.  I flagged down a police car in my town to give him a heads up of the downed wires I came accross.  By the time I got home the lights were back on.



So glad you made it home after that scary drive. I don't know how you work 19 days in a row  You are a Super Woman!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD-$100 ...work out dvd's, new sneaks, something like that.  When we got back from vaca, the part for TM was here and DH has now fixed it so I can at least get back on track with that.  I want to do some dvd's for variety though and I need proper sneaks.  Mine are really mules but I like them but not ok for dvd's.



All great choices, I'm sure you will enjoy using your TM, and yes, get those shoes! 



mackeysmom said:


> I would like to upgrade my George Foreman grill to one that is a little larger.  My current GF grill is probably over ten years old - and I've certainly gotten my money's worth, but just can't seem to bring myself to spend the money on a new version.



I understand, it's hard when you have one that is functional -- but it really isn't if it isn't large enough. I hope you made the upgrade. 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

EDuke98080 said:


> I would spend it on a Wii and get some  of those moving around games to make exercise more fun.



I love our Wii! It's really fun to do the games, and it's even more fun to include other people. We have an annual New Year's Eve Wii bowling tournament. It's a big hit with all ages! 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: My first thought was running shoes!! But since I just bought some a couple weeks ago I think I'd spend the money on some new workout clothes. I only have 1 pair of shorts I like to run in so some more would be good. Plus some warmer weather gear. My favorite walking pants are getting a little loose!



I love getting new workout clothes, and it sounds like you need some, that is the best reason of all! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Triumphant Thursday! QOTD: We Are the Champions! What song, Whenever, Wherever you hear it, makes you feel strong and confident, like a Big Winner?!  Is there Disney song that always makes you smile?



It is hard to narrow it down to one. Right now the song that is making me feel the most strong and confident is the Glee version of Britney Spears "Stronger". Don't know why, no one would peg me as a Britney girl  Most Disney songs make me smile, the first one that comes to mind is "Beauty and the Beast". 



mikamah said:


> I always feel good when I hear Toby Kieth's "How do you Like Me Now"  When I think back to when I was younger, and might not have done what I really wanted to in my heart, and I'd say through my 30s, after some big life changes, I did find the strength to get out and go after what I wanted, and not worry so much about what others thought or wanted for me.
> I have a cd called Country Sings the best of Disney, and I smile for lots of those songs, but Some day my Prince will Come is my favorite, it's very upbeat.
> 
> *Maria*- We do have a lot of mirth in our unit, throughout the year too.  Though I must confess I had to google what mirth meant.  English was never my strong suit.  We were laughing one morning last week, and saying how lucky we were to work in a place where we could laugh and have a good time, and truly enjoy our jobs.  A few hours later we laughed about it, because it was insanely busy and we were pulling out hair out, but overall it's a fun place to work, and many of the patients we deal with are in for routine exams, and if they've been there before, they are usually pretty relaxed too.
> I feel very lucky.  Thanks for coaching this week.  Fun questions! I'm 0 fro 3 the past 3 days, but determined to get it under control today for the entire day, into the evening.  Not awful, but over my points.  I will only be off track for 3 more days before Thanksgiving, that' one day per week.  Hopefully I'll have an actually real life meetin with *Pamela* to inspire me to keep on the pillja plan.



Kathy you earned that self-confidence, I'm so glad you feel good about it! And I'm sorry about the vocab, for a while when I was reading Sherlock Holmes I wrote like I had just popped in from the Victorian era.  The Country Disney cd sounds really fun, like just the thing to bring some of the magic home 



bellebookworm9 said:


> There are many songs that make me feel like a Big Winner, one of them being "Eye of the Tiger". There are also many Disney songs that make me smile, but one that calms me down, every single time, is Soarin'. Even when I'm at home, just listening to it and recalling the breeze and the orange scent makes me instantly feel better about anything that may be upsetting me!



Eye of the Tiger is also on my running ipod. Very motivating! Ah, Soarin'! That is awesome music. My favorite part is when you hear the clip clop of the horses. Not that I'm familiar with it or anything 



pjlla said:


> When DS's robotics team won last year, we (my family of 4) sang that at the TOPS of our lungs in the car on the way home!  It was such a great FAMILY moment!!  Something I will always remember.
> 
> I love almost ANY Disney song, of course.  SpectroMagic music and Soarin' music always make me smile and Wishes soundtrack makes me teary.
> 
> I certainly hope we can arrange it!  Just putting out there.... I'm AWFUL at meeting new people!  I'm SO awkward.... but I suppose you aren't "new people".... I've been chatting with you for a few years now!
> 
> I am SO with you on the Soarin' music!  That ride is so special to me.... we rode it for the first time during our trip to DL in 2005 and (in case you haven't heard me rave about it before ) that was ABSOLUTELY the trip of a lifetime.  It KILLS me that we haven't made an effort to repeat it before the kids are too old.



I knew there was some "Queen" hiding in you! Now, if you had sang Bohemian Raphsody, I would really have been impressed  Wishes has incredible music, it is really special.  I agree with you about meeting new people, but it is important to put yourself out there -- I was so nervous the first time I went to a WISH meet, but I found it to be the best gathering! Everyone was so nice, and it was great to put names to faces, and really get to know people. When we had our Princess DIS meet this year, it was incredible! It was my first time meeting *Rose, LisaH, Kathy, Nancy *, and well worth the effort of overcoming my shyness! I think the special "mom and me" trips you've done with the kids are incredible. There really is nothing like it, and I'm so glad you have those memories! 

Maria


----------



## pjlla

Wow.... today is SPEEDING by!

I've got DD's outfit for tonight ironed and ready to go to the car, DS's b.ball bag is loaded and ready to go, I cleaned up the "paper pile" that seems to accumulate in the kitchen, and got the laundry moving along (albeit slowly, as that issue with my washer shutting off is getting worse).  I've had a healthy lunch and am dressed up just a bit for tonight's induction ceremony. 

Haven't hit the scrapping table yet, as I've gotten preoccupied picking up around the house, but I have hopes of at least a few minutes there before I head out in in a bit more than an hour. 

I'll pick up DS at 3:00 pm after yearbook committee meeting, pick up DD at her school about 3:10 and RACE to the chiropractors for our 3:45 and 4:00 appointments (DD and I).  Then a quick trip into Target to get a prescription filled and hopefully let DS pick out the promised Lego set, plus I've got a few necessities to pick up... and I've got a few things in the car to return.   I'll splurge on some take-out for dinner (probably Subway), since we won't be going home before the evening activities and I don't have much in the house to pack.  

I've had my healthy lunch and am on my 3rd cup of green tea for the day.... time to change over to decaf tea if I want another cup!  

OOOOOooooh.... Soarin' music on DisRadio RIGHT NOW!  Gonna go enjoy it!................P


----------



## DopeyDame

You guys with the braces and the NHS inductin and the sports practices are freaking me out just a little.    DS is only 2, and he's wearing me out - I hoped once he started school things would calm down.  Apparently not!

QOTD:  The music to Reflections of Earth is fantastic and really gets me pumped when I'm running (especially if I fast forward through the slow bit in the middle.)  While this isn't one song in particular, I've grown really fond of the 80s Cardio station on Pandora.  If you have the Pandora app, definitely check out that station - almost every song is fun, up-beat, and make you want to sing along (which, of course, should be a little hard if you're using the talk-sing test ;-))


----------



## jillbur

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Research suggests that deep colors, such as teal, eggplant, pine and navy can make you feel confident and in charge. Are any of these colors currently working in your wardrobe (workout or regular)? If not, which of them do you think would look good on you?
> 
> Maria




I actually like navy and teal. I really don't have anything eggplant or pine colored, but maybe I'll look into it when shopping for the holidays!




Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> Maria




I wish a personal chef only cost $100! I actually may use that money for a maid for a day. I would love to come home to a spotless house and nothing waiting for me to do (especially laundry, dishes, vacuuming, and the darn bathroom)! I guess that's good for my mental health. Or I would use it to buy clothes to workout/run in. I need some new stuff (including socks and sports bras)!




Worfiedoodles said:


> Triumphant Thursday! QOTD: We Are the Champions! What song, Whenever, Wherever you hear it, makes you feel strong and confident, like a Big Winner?!  Is there Disney song that always makes you smile?
> 
> Maria




I don't have a favorite Disney song, but one that makes me smile is "Circle of Life" from Lion King. I have always just loved that song. A song I hear and want to belt out singing to is "This One's For the Girls" by Martina McBride. It just makes me feel like a powerful woman! DH hates the song!  He cringes when it comes on and I sing like I'm on stage in front of millions 

I hope everyone is having a good Thursday. I just looked at my calendar and Thanksgiving is 3 weeks away  3 weeks! I am hoping my eating habits this week and my workouts have been enough to get me past my plateau from the last 2 weeks. I hope when I weigh in tomorrow it's good news or DSs may have to hide their Halloween candy   Good luck to everyone!

*Gretchen*-I am still waiting patiently to see if you'll be on your way to WDW! Any news yet?

Jill


----------



## bellebookworm9

jillbur said:


> *Gretchen*-I am still waiting patiently to see if you'll be on your way to WDW! Any news yet?
> 
> Jill



Nope, no news yet. But I caved and have been checking my "dashboard" every day, and no rejection either.  Don't worry though, I have a whole chain of people I have to tell, and it goes something like this:
-Scream excitedly and hope people are home to celebrate with me!
-Text people who aren't home/other friends
-Call Mom
-E-mail boss
-Post here and on other DIS threads and facebook group

Subject to change of course...


----------



## cobbler

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo!  Your Fairy Godmother has a special gift just for you! You have been given $100 to spend on whatever you wish to help you increase your good health. How will you spend this wonderful windfall?
> 
> Maria



I would buy running gear. I'd like a couple more sports bras and a pair of pants that are tapered at the end. 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: My first thought was running shoes!! But since I just bought some a couple weeks ago I think I'd spend the money on some new workout clothes. I only have 1 pair of shorts I like to run in so some more would be good. Plus some warmer weather gear. My favorite walking pants are getting a little loose!
> 
> Worked today so no morning run. Instead after I got off work I spent a small fortune at Costco then changed into running gear. Got a quick run in and then 45 minutes later went to take DS2 to church for rehearsal and it was pouring. Glad I ran when I did!
> 
> DS2 had a doc appt yesterday afternoon for his sore knee. This doc was an orthopedic surgeon. He told DS if he wants to play basketball in 2 weeks then he is to do absolutely nothing until then. Ice his knee a couple times a day and take ibupropen 3X a day! Of course, guess what Mom has been telling DS to do? Ice and ibupropen. But what do I know?  Apparently he has tendonitis. If it hurts during tryouts then he's to rest another 2 weeks and try again. Gotta tell ya that coach called to see what was up while we were in the waiting room! "Have you seen the doctor yet?!"
> 
> It's my bedtime and still need to clean up my kitchen! Have a great Thursday everybody. I know I need a really good day before I weigh in!



CONGRATS on getting the run in!!!! Woo hoo!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Triumphant Thursday! QOTD: We Are the Champions! What song, Whenever, Wherever you hear it, makes you feel strong and confident, like a Big Winner?!  Is there Disney song that always makes you smile?
> 
> Maria


 
I love IllumiNations!! I love when that song comes on during a run, makes the time go by faster 


bellebookworm9 said:


> Nope, no news yet. But I caved and have been checking my "dashboard" every day, and no rejection either.  Don't worry though, I have a whole chain of people I have to tell, and it goes something like this:
> -Scream excitedly and hope people are home to celebrate with me!
> -Text people who aren't home/other friends
> -Call Mom
> -E-mail boss
> -Post here and on other DIS threads and facebook group
> 
> Subject to change of course...



PIXIE DUST!!  Hope you hear good news soon 

As for me, today is ending up a rest day. I did a workout Tuesday - 45 minutes of weights. Yesterday I ran 4.23 miles and today is just rest. My pants felt a bit tight this morning and I didn't like it  got on the scale and I gained a lb   I'm hoping my muscles have swollen a bit and it'll go down. Oh well, at least I am making positive changes to be healthier. I've just been telling myself that this is NOT an excuse to give up and that there will always be minor setbacks and I can overcome them..


----------



## akhaloha

pjlla said:


> I'd like a new one too.  I never wanted one, but my DMIL bought one kind of randomly for me.  I enjoy using it but cleaning it is....  I'd like to replace it with the type with removable plates that can be put in the dishwasher.  What I'd ACTUALLY like is the type (I think made by Cuisinart), that has interchangeable plates and can be opened up flat and used like a griddle.  I miss my griddle, but it didn't last long and it was a PITA to store, so I'm not replacing it right now.  Maybe that would be a good Christmas list item?
> 
> I have the Cuisinart one and I love it!  It makes wonderful panini style sandwiches and I love that it opens up into a griddle.  It is so easy to clean and very simple to store.  Can you tell how much I love it?   It is a perfect Christmas list item!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good evening fellow losers  Just jumping in quick before DS goes to bed and I can hit the gym while DH is home. 

I'm definitely getting sick, my throat is super scratchy today 

I did buy tix for the new Cirque Du Soleil show coming to Boston this August. It's the new Michael Jackson one  I am a Cirque nut 



tigger813 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> So after 65 hours with out heat, phone of electricity, we are back online!
> 
> I have been so off plan since Saturday night as we have been eating what needed to be eaten and what could be fried on the stove top. I'll have to go to my friend's and get the stuff out of her freezer later today. We probably threw out about $200 worth of food. We are going to have to head to the transfer station at noon to throw it all out. We did clean the fridges and freezers thoroughly so we just have to put the food back in that's packed in snow on the deck.
> 
> From what we heard the power went out after only about an inch of heavy wet snow. There are trees and lines down everywhere. Some roads are still blocked. Kids are having their second day off from school.



Wow, it's crazy how many people lost power. We didn't, but a ton of people did. Glad to hear that yours is back on 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Sue -- Thank you so much for being our weightkeeper, we all appreciate your hard work!



You are most welcome! Did you lose power at all? We didn't, but a lot in Mass did. 



EDuke98080 said:


> I would spend it on a Wii and get some  of those moving around games to make exercise more fun.



I have the Wii fit and love it. Does anyone know what the story is with the Xbox Kinect? 



mikamah said:


> I'm 0 fro 3 the past 3 days, but determined to get it under control today for the entire day, into the evening.  Not awful, but over my points.  I will only be off track for 3 more days before Thanksgiving, that' one day per week.  Hopefully I'll have an actually real life meetin with *Pamela* to inspire me to keep on the pillja plan.



Hi Kathy,
Hop right back on, you can do it  Do you go to the gym? Will came home the other night and said I think I saw Kathy, but I told him that I didn't think you were a member there. He'll laugh if he was right. He loves to prove me wrong 




Good luck on tomorrow's weigh-in everyone


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

My parents and I have been without power since early Saturday night. We are estimated to have it back by Sunday night. I am staying at my sister's and BIL's for the night. They just got Internet back earlier today. Luckily, they never lost power!

*After a lot of toiling, I decided not to have Healthy Habits for the upcoming week. I do not know how long I will be staying with them nor how long my house will be without power/cable/phone/Internet. I do not feel right posting HH and then not being available to answer questions.*

*Please, please PM me your results for the week ending today. I will post them as soon as possible.*

Have a great week everyone!  I will catch up when I have Internet at my house.

CC


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> Wow.... today is SPEEDING by!
> 
> I've got DD's outfit for tonight ironed and ready to go to the car, DS's b.ball bag is loaded and ready to go, I cleaned up the "paper pile" that seems to accumulate in the kitchen, and got the laundry moving along (albeit slowly, as that issue with my washer shutting off is getting worse).  I've had a healthy lunch and am dressed up just a bit for tonight's induction ceremony.



 I know you are off enjoying the NHS induction -- Congratulations to you and dd, I hope it is really special 



DopeyDame said:


> You guys with the braces and the NHS inductin and the sports practices are freaking me out just a little.    DS is only 2, and he's wearing me out - I hoped once he started school things would calm down.  Apparently not!
> 
> Nope, it only gets busier. You will look back on the days when he didn't have outside friends and you didn't have to check homework fondly...and then I'm told you will miss those days, too! Being a parent is all about thinking the next challenge sounds so rough, it's hard to remember to take the time to enjoy the moments you are currently having. Actually, that's good advice for me, too!
> 
> QOTD:  The music to Reflections of Earth is fantastic and really gets me pumped when I'm running (especially if I fast forward through the slow bit in the middle.)  While this isn't one song in particular, I've grown really fond of the 80s Cardio station on Pandora.  If you have the Pandora app, definitely check out that station - almost every song is fun, up-beat, and make you want to sing along (which, of course, should be a little hard if you're using the talk-sing test)



I love to listen to this at work, I didn't think of running to it...I will have to give that a try! 



jillbur said:


> I actually like navy and teal. I really don't have anything eggplant or pine colored, but maybe I'll look into it when shopping for the holidays!
> 
> I'm sure you could find something really cute in pine for the holidays!
> 
> I wish a personal chef only cost $100! I actually may use that money for a maid for a day. I would love to come home to a spotless house and nothing waiting for me to do (especially laundry, dishes, vacuuming, and the darn bathroom)! I guess that's good for my mental health. Or I would use it to buy clothes to workout/run in. I need some new stuff (including socks and sports bras)!
> 
> That sounds lovely, I would love to come home to an immaculate house
> 
> I don't have a favorite Disney song, but one that makes me smile is "Circle of Life" from Lion King. I have always just loved that song. A song I hear and want to belt out singing to is "This One's For the Girls" by Martina McBride. It just makes me feel like a powerful woman! DH hates the song!  He cringes when it comes on and I sing like I'm on stage in front of millions



 When I hear the start of that song, I know it's wrong, but I find myself humming, "Pink pajamas, in the pink pajamas"  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Nope, no news yet. But I caved and have been checking my "dashboard" every day, and no rejection either.  Don't worry though, I have a whole chain of people I have to tell, and it goes something like this:
> -Scream excitedly and hope people are home to celebrate with me!
> -Text people who aren't home/other friends
> -Call Mom
> -E-mail boss
> -Post here and on other DIS threads and facebook group
> 
> Subject to change of course...



Sounds like a great plan, we are all sending you 



cobbler said:


> I would buy running gear. I'd like a couple more sports bras and a pair of pants that are tapered at the end.
> 
> I love IllumiNations!! I love when that song comes on during a run, makes the time go by faster



New workout clothes are a great choice. We all seem to want them -- let's add them to our Christmas lists!  Ok, I'm sold. I am going to try running to Illuminations!



akhaloha said:


> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Cuisinart one and I love it!  It makes wonderful panini style sandwiches and I love that it opens up into a griddle.  It is so easy to clean and very simple to store.  Can you tell how much I love it?   It is a perfect Christmas list item!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see another Christmas list goodie ready to be added!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My parents and I have been without power since early Saturday night. We are estimated to have it back by Sunday night. I am staying at my sister's and BIL's for the night. They just got Internet back earlier today. Luckily, they never lost power!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CC --  We certainly understand. You must be so frustrated! I didn't personally lose power at all, but I know a lot of people are still without it. The agency I work for has a social enterprise, a catering company. Earlier this year I was successful in getting them on the statewide catering contract, which means they're on the approved list that state agencies can use. We got a call this morning asking for 4,000 meals for western MA, for Friday and Saturday. That means they don't expect power to be back on until Sunday, I guess that may be the universal answer for everyone without power  Anyway, we are sending you good thoughts and positive energy, hopefully that will translate into electricity!
> 
> Well, it's time for me to call it a coaching week. I have to head to bed, but I feel good knowing I'm leaving us in fantastic hands. *Kathy* is going to take over and bring her awesome energy to a fantastic BL week!
> 
> One last reminder -- don't forget to send in your HH points and weights tomorrow!
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## mackeysmom

Just wanted to stop by and share my yummy dinner with you guys - I wish I had taken a picture - it looked as good as it tasted. 

I had some spaghetti squash left over from yesterday, but it had gotten kind of soggy/watery overnight in the fridge and it kind of grossed me out.   So, I put it in a frying pan with a little Pam spray and sort of crisped it up.  Once I had gotten all of the moisture out, I mixed in some fresh grated parmesan cheese and a little bit of seasoned breadcrumbs.  I formed it into small patties and "fried" it up.   I topped each one off with a little tomato sauce and some ricotta cheese. 

It was soooo good and the whole thing was less than 250 calories.  

- Laura


----------



## pjlla

DopeyDame said:


> You guys with the braces and the NHS inductin and the sports practices are freaking me out just a little.    DS is only 2, and he's wearing me out - I hoped once he started school things would calm down.  Apparently not!
> 
> Like Maria said, it is all just NEW challenges with ever different phase of life!
> 
> QOTD:  The music to Reflections of Earth is fantastic and really gets me pumped when I'm running (especially if I fast forward through the slow bit in the middle.)  While this isn't one song in particular, I've grown really fond of the 80s Cardio station on Pandora.  If you have the Pandora app, definitely check out that station - almost every song is fun, up-beat, and make you want to sing along (which, of course, should be a little hard if you're using the talk-sing test ;-))



That music station sounds good.  Can you get Pandora on a laptop?



jillbur said:


> I I wish a personal chef only cost $100! I actually may use that money for a maid for a day. I would love to come home to a spotless house and nothing waiting for me to do (especially laundry, dishes, vacuuming, and the darn bathroom)! I guess that's good for my mental health. Or I would use it to buy clothes to workout/run in. I need some new stuff (including socks and sports bras)!
> 
> Oooo.. the maid is a GREAT idea!  DH got me a part time maid for a few months for my birthday several years ago.  It was SO NICE!  She came every other week and did floors (mopping and vacuuming) and bathrooms.  I made sure to pick up and dust and such on the day she came, so by the end of the day my whole house was spotless!
> 
> 
> I don't have a favorite Disney song, but one that makes me smile is "Circle of Life" from Lion King. I have always just loved that song. A song I hear and want to belt out singing to is "This One's For the Girls" by Martina McBride. It just makes me feel like a powerful woman! DH hates the song!  He cringes when it comes on and I sing like I'm on stage in front of millions
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Thursday. I just looked at my calendar and Thanksgiving is 3 weeks away  3 weeks! I am hoping my eating habits this week and my workouts have been enough to get me past my plateau from the last 2 weeks. I hope when I weigh in tomorrow it's good news or DSs may have to hide their Halloween candy   Good luck to everyone!
> 
> *Gretchen*-I am still waiting patiently to see if you'll be on your way to WDW! Any news yet?
> 
> Jill



November will be FLYING by, I'm sure.  We will all be enjoying turkey (white meat, no gravy) before you know it!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Nope, no news yet. But I caved and have been checking my "dashboard" every day, and no rejection either.  Don't worry though, I have a whole chain of people I have to tell, and it goes something like this:
> -Scream excitedly and hope people are home to celebrate with me!
> -Text people who aren't home/other friends
> -Call Mom
> -E-mail boss
> -Post here and on other DIS threads and facebook group
> 
> Subject to change of course...



Sounds good, as long as we don't drop down any further than that!



akhaloha said:


> I have the Cuisinart one and I love it!  It makes wonderful panini style sandwiches and I love that it opens up into a griddle.  It is so easy to clean and very simple to store.  Can you tell how much I love it?   It is a perfect Christmas list item!




Nice to hear first-hand review!  Now I REALLY want it!!  It is going to the top of the list!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Good evening fellow losers  Just jumping in quick before DS goes to bed and I can hit the gym while DH is home.
> 
> I'm definitely getting sick, my throat is super scratchy today
> 
> Good luck on tomorrow's weigh-in everyone



Have a cup of hot decaf tea with lemon and honey.... it will help the throat.  Feel better soon!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My parents and I have been without power since earlyV Saturday night. We are estimated to have it back by Sunday night. I am staying at my sister's and BIL's for the night. They just got Internet back earlier today. Luckily, they never lost power!
> 
> *After a lot of toiling, I decided not to have Healthy Habits for the upcoming week. I do not know how long I will be staying with them nor how long my house will be without power/cable/phone/Internet. I do not feel right posting HH and then not being available to answer questions.*
> 
> *Please, please PM me your results for the week ending today. I will post them as soon as possible.*
> 
> Have a great week everyone!  I will catch up when I have Internet at my house.
> 
> CC




Oh my.... so sorry you are STILL without power.  I think my cousin in central MA is still without power as well.  How far are you from the MA border?  

Take care of yourself!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I know you are off enjoying the NHS induction -- Congratulations to you and dd, I hope it is really special
> 
> It was nice... nothing too spectacular, but sweet, the way they did a little intro of every kid individually.  Just glad I was able to be there.  DH had to miss it .... just flying home tonight.
> 
> 
> New workout clothes are a great choice. We all seem to want them -- let's add them to our Christmas lists!  Ok, I'm sold. I am going to try running to Illuminations!
> 
> Sad to say, but I got an adorable workout outfit last year for Christmas and haven't worn it yet!  I'm a bit of a "saver", so I've been saving this nice outfit (I usually workout in my cheap-o yoga pants from Old Navy or my cheap-o Champion shorts and a stained t-shirt... ).... and now I have the perfect opportunity to wear it.... I'm wearing to the Zumba-thon I'm going to tomorrow night!!
> 
> 
> Well, it's time for me to call it a coaching week. I have to head to bed, but I feel good knowing I'm leaving us in fantastic hands. *Kathy* is going to take over and bring her awesome energy to a fantastic BL week!
> 
> One last reminder -- don't forget to send in your HH points and weights tomorrow!
> 
> Maria



You've done GREAT this week, despite the crazy weather and a busy week at work!  I loved your fun questions!  

*************

Evening friends!

DD's NHS induction was very nice.  I'm not sure how she is going to fit in another committment, but she understands that this is important for her future, so she will find a way.  

DS's mouth is still sore and he is having difficulty eating, but isn't complaining too much and doesn't need any Advil, so I guess it isn't too bad.  He wasn't able to find a Lego that he wanted at Target today, so we might have to go shopping Saturday night, after our robotics meeting.

Had a super low point day (as usual for a Thursday), but my dinner was higher points than I had originally planned, but not filling enough, so I'm going to bed a bit hungry tonight.... but it won't kill me. HUNGER IS NOT AN EMERGENCY!  I'll dream about breakfast!  

I actually got a few scrapbook pages completed finally today (things I've been working on off and on for a while).  I WILL finish the Mother/Son Disney 2010 album by the end of the year!  I'd like to do a few small gift albums for Christmas, but who knows.

Off to check FB and head to bed!................P


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning Congrats on making it to Friday.  

I don't have a lot of time this morning.  We are going into what people call in DW as Jersey Week.  My school only has students in on Mon and Wed of next week so a number of parents take their kids for those two days and go away.  It is also the end of the marking period which makes it crazier.  NOW the kids are concerned with their grades.

CC sorry you are still without power.  I feel so sorry for you and everyone else without power.  We still have some people in jersey without power.

If you want I can post some pamper days for the next week.  Just let me know.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

CC-  I'm so sorry the power's not back yet! Some of my friends in CT still are without! This is crazy!

Happy Halloween! No, I'm not crazy but today is when our town will be celebrating at the schools and for trick or treating tonight! I'm betting we will get a lot of kids tonight!

Time to make Izzie's lunch. I've got to go to work until 1 and then help at her school with the costume parade party.

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be your coach this week.  I'll apologize in advance for today.  I'm off to work and tonight right after work is football practice for ds and then I'm going to a 50th bday party, so I won't be around much tonight, but will make up for it starting tomorrow.  It's the last day of football!!!!  I don't mind the actual games and even watching the practices, but am thrilled the laundry will be done!!!

Don't forget to send your weights to Sue- DVCcruiser76, and your HH points to CC, CClovesdis.  I'll have to check but I don't think it's a WIN weighin this week. 

*Dona*-Do you get some days off next week, or just the kids?  We have thursday and friday off school, but the teachers have a workshop on thurs.  We also did WDW one jersey week, and it was a great time to go.  

*CC*-  So sorry you are still without power, and it seems so far away.  I hope they are wrong and it's on sooner than they think.  It has been so tough for so many this week.  Hang in there, don't worry about HH if you can't get back online.   Thank you for all you do for us.  Check in when you can.  

*Sue*-Thanks for being our weightkeeper.  I think we are lucky we have our own town electric department when something like this happens.  National grid and the other electric departments are so big and with such big outages, they just can't get it all done any quicker.  That was not me at the gym.  I don't go so  you were right, dh was wrong. lol.  Funny, the birthday party tonight I will see michele, but it's for the girl I was with at the movies when I first met you.  I'll have to tell them what a small world it really is and how the love of disney can connect people.  

*Pamela*-Congratulations to DD.  What an amazing honor, you must be such a proud mama.  I know what you mean about feeling awkward meeting people for the first time.  I felt that way when I met up with Lisa, Rose, Lindsay, and Maria for the princess, but it was so amazing to meet them, and after a few minutes, it was like getting together with old friends.  I hope ds's mouth is feeling better soon, and he's not taking it out on you.

*Maria*_Thank you for coaching last week, you're a tough act to follow.  Love all your qotds, too.  Great reminders that we are all strong women, and we can do anything we set our minds to. 

 Good luck on the scale today, and remember it is just a number, and if you're doing everything right, and the scale doesn't move, hang in there.  Do not give the scale more power than you yourself have.  It will catch up with all your hard work. 

brb with the qotd.  Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?

I have a 50th bday party tonight for 3 old friends.  Not old, like 50 is old, but we all worked nights together when they all turned 30, so we've been friends a while.  I'm the designated driver for 2 of them, so I may just have 1 or 2 beers early on, and we are going to an italian restaurant, so I'm planning a light, healthy lunch at work, and am not sure what I'll order tonight, but am going to look through my ww book for ideas, and am thinking a salad with grilled chicken or fish.  I'll be bringing my food tracking sheet with me, and I will write it down as I eat it.  The band starts at 9, and though I'm not a good dancer without alcohol, I think I'll be getting out on the dance floor an moving anyway.  I'm actually probably a worse dancer with alcohol, but I don't care. 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> DD's induction into National Honor Society is tonight (which reminds me I need to iron her clothes).


Congrats to your Daughter, and Great Job on the workout!!!
As for meeting Kathy--you will love Kathy! Nothing at all to be nervous about. (Though I get very nervous in new situations, too.) And since you are probably from New England, too, you will understand it when she says to meet you under the banner and not go around looking for a bear.



cobbler said:


> As for me, today is ending up a rest day. I did a workout Tuesday - 45 minutes of weights. Yesterday I ran 4.23 miles and today is just rest. My pants felt a bit tight this morning and I didn't like it  got on the scale and I gained a lb   I'm hoping my muscles have swollen a bit and it'll go down. Oh well, at least I am making positive changes to be healthier. I've just been telling myself that this is NOT an excuse to give up and that there will always be minor setbacks and I can overcome them..


I really don't think it is unusual to be up after a couple of good workouts. Keep getting your water and make sure you are eating enough. I know that sounds funny, but too little calories isn't good either.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Good evening fellow losers  Just jumping in quick before DS goes to bed and I can hit the gym while DH is home.
> 
> I'm definitely getting sick, my throat is super scratchy today
> 
> I did buy tix for the new Cirque Du Soleil show coming to Boston this August. It's the new Michael Jackson one  I am a Cirque nut


Feel better! I'd love to see that cirque! I am a huge Michael Jackson fan. I am such an 80s girl.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My parents and I have been without power since early Saturday night. We are estimated to have it back by Sunday night. I am staying at my sister's and BIL's for the night. They just got Internet back earlier today. Luckily, they never lost power!
> 
> 
> CC


That stinks CC. Hope you are hanging in there. And I second, Maria, don't even stress about HH for this week.





mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to stop by and share my yummy dinner with you guys - I wish I had taken a picture - it looked as good as it tasted.
> 
> I had some spaghetti squash left over from yesterday, but it had gotten kind of soggy/watery overnight in the fridge and it kind of grossed me out.   So, I put it in a frying pan with a little Pam spray and sort of crisped it up.  Once I had gotten all of the moisture out, I mixed in some fresh grated parmesan cheese and a little bit of seasoned breadcrumbs.  I formed it into small patties and "fried" it up.   I topped each one off with a little tomato sauce and some ricotta cheese.
> 
> It was soooo good and the whole thing was less than 250 calories.
> 
> - Laura


That does sound great!



pjlla said:


> That music station sounds good.  Can you get Pandora on a laptop?


Yep. And some newer dvd players will stream it. We have one that will and we listen to it through out good speakers.



tigger813 said:


> CC-  I'm so sorry the power's not back yet! Some of my friends in CT still are without! This is crazy!
> 
> Happy Halloween! No, I'm not crazy but today is when our town will be celebrating at the schools and for trick or treating tonight! I'm betting we will get a lot of kids tonight!
> 
> Time to make Izzie's lunch. I've got to go to work until 1 and then help at her school with the costume parade party.
> 
> TTFN


Enjoy Halloween Tracey!



mikamah said:


> Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?



*Kathy*--have fun at your party! 

We don't have big plans, which is not so good as far as too much time to snack. Tomorrow I will go to the Y and probably pool run. Then we will take advantage of the nice weekend to clean up our yard. Saturday night we will go out to watch the Carolina football game. GO GAMECOCKS! Sometime this weekend we will probably meet with a kitchen planner--thinking about upgrading our kitchen. And sometime this weekend I will meal plan for the week.

Today I have physical therapy. I'm taking a day off from working out, because my body is feeling a little beat up. I don't know if I mentioned, this, but I told Sue last week to switch me to being a Loser, since I am up 4 pounds for October, and 7 total, and I am happy to say I am down today! 

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> Just wanted to stop by and share my yummy dinner with you guys - I wish I had taken a picture - it looked as good as it tasted.
> 
> I had some spaghetti squash left over from yesterday, but it had gotten kind of soggy/watery overnight in the fridge and it kind of grossed me out.   So, I put it in a frying pan with a little Pam spray and sort of crisped it up.  Once I had gotten all of the moisture out, I mixed in some fresh grated parmesan cheese and a little bit of seasoned breadcrumbs.  I formed it into small patties and "fried" it up.   I topped each one off with a little tomato sauce and some ricotta cheese.
> 
> It was soooo good and the whole thing was less than 250 calories.
> 
> - Laura



OOooh... that does sound yummy!  I'm not a big spaghetti squash fan, but I think I would like that.  And how inventive of you! You sound like me.... I HATE to waste food and I always try to find a way to 'reinvent' something rather than throw it out.



donac said:


> Good Friday morning Congrats on making it to Friday.
> 
> I don't have a lot of time this morning.  We are going into what people call in DW as Jersey Week.  My school only has students in on Mon and Wed of next week so a number of parents take their kids for those two days and go away.  It is also the end of the marking period which makes it crazier.  NOW the kids are concerned with their grades.
> 
> CC sorry you are still without power.  I feel so sorry for you and everyone else without power.  We still have some people in jersey without power.
> 
> If you want I can post some pamper days for the next week.  Just let me know.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Thanks Dona.... I hope your day is happy and healthy too.  Enjoy your Jersey week!



tigger813 said:


> CC-  I'm so sorry the power's not back yet! Some of my friends in CT still are without! This is crazy!
> 
> Happy Halloween! No, I'm not crazy but today is when our town will be celebrating at the schools and for trick or treating tonight! I'm betting we will get a lot of kids tonight!
> 
> Time to make Izzie's lunch. I've got to go to work until 1 and then help at her school with the costume parade party.
> 
> TTFN



Have a fun belated Trick or Treat.  Don't know about where you are, but the Target shelves were LOADED with marked down candy.... probably because of the delayed TorT times.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be your coach this week.  I'll apologize in advance for today.  I'm off to work and tonight right after work is football practice for ds and then I'm going to a 50th bday party, so I won't be around much tonight, but will make up for it starting tomorrow.  It's the last day of football!!!!  I don't mind the actual games and even watching the practices, but am thrilled the laundry will be done!!!
> 
> Amen on less laundry!  I know how you feel though. I love the sports my kids play and I love to see them active and involved.... but sometimes it makes life (and laundry) crazy!!
> 
> [*Pamela*-Congratulations to DD.  What an amazing honor, you must be such a proud mama.  I know what you mean about feeling awkward meeting people for the first time.  I felt that way when I met up with Lisa, Rose, Lindsay, and Maria for the princess, but it was so amazing to meet them, and after a few minutes, it was like getting together with old friends.  I hope ds's mouth is feeling better soon, and he's not taking it out on you.
> 
> He isn't blaming me TOO much, but he is certainly working the opportunity for shakes and smoothies!  I was the mean momma this morning who wouldn't make a chocolate ice cream shake for breakfast!   Instead it was lowfat organic milk, lowfat organic plain greek yogurt, a few spoonfuls of raw honey, and a scoop of JuicePlus powder.  (I left out the Max Greens, as a treat!).  He can save the ice cream shakes for an evening treat!
> 
> Good luck on the scale today, and remember it is just a number, and if you're doing everything right, and the scale doesn't move, hang in there.  *Do not give the scale more power than you yourself have. * It will catch up with all your hard work.
> 
> brb with the qotd.  Have a great day everyone!!



Well said!!!!



mikamah said:


> Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?



Well... my weekend starts with tonight's two hour Zumba-thon, so at least I'm off on the right foot!

Tomorrow is a full day of robotics here at the house.  I have been feeding these kids ALL SEASON (snacks during the week and meals when we meet on the weekends) and not a SINGLE PARENT has ever offered to send anything.  So I finally ASKED!!  So another mom is sending a platter of deli sandwiches.  That will be great for the group, but I will probably just make my own sandwich on the side..... low carb pita with all-natural smoked turkey.  

Sides will be carrot sticks and pretzels (unless another parent offers something else), and dessert will probably be apples (again, unless another parent steps up with an offer).   I will stick with the carrots and apple.  So no big challenges on Saturday.

Sunday DD and I have tickets to a show and it will probably involve grabbing lunch before-hand, so I'll have to give that some thought.  I'll need to go online today and see what is available near the theater.  Maybe Subway or a Chipotle or something like that.  I will have to do a bit of "leg work" to be sure that I can stay OP that day.  And depending on whether or not we decide to hit church beforehand, I may or may not have time for a morning workout.  Maybe I'll take that as my break day.



Rose&Mike said:


> Congrats to your Daughter, and Great Job on the workout!!!
> As for meeting Kathy--you will love Kathy! Nothing at all to be nervous about. (Though I get very nervous in new situations, too.) And since you are probably from New England, too, you will understand it when she says to meet you under the banner and not go around looking for a bear.
> 
> THanks!!  Yup.... Massachusetts people talk funny!!  (Says the woman who lived in MA for 27 years!)
> 
> 
> We don't have big plans, which is not so good as far as too much time to snack. Tomorrow I will go to the Y and probably pool run. Then we will take advantage of the nice weekend to clean up our yard. Saturday night we will go out to watch the Carolina football game. GO GAMECOCKS! Sometime this weekend we will probably meet with a kitchen planner--thinking about upgrading our kitchen. And sometime this weekend I will meal plan for the week.
> 
> Oooooh.... a new kitchen sounds so nice!  Make it light and bright..... I HATE my dark kitchen.... just not enough windows and lights.
> I did some pool running this summer and it is really a good workout!  Can you hold the side of the pool and do some kicking too?? Or maybe do laps with a kickboard?  Not sure exactly what your limits are, other than no impact.
> 
> Today I have physical therapy. I'm taking a day off from working out, because my body is feeling a little beat up. I don't know if I mentioned, this, but I told Sue last week to switch me to being a Loser, since I am up 4 pounds for October, and 7 total, and I am happy to say I am down today!
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!



WOOHOO on being down!  Me too!  


******************

Happy Friday morning friends!!!  The weekend is nearly here!

I am on a bit earlier than I have been this week, as I am doing my workout in the form of "Zumba-thon" tonight, instead of the TM this morning.  

I've already dropped of DD at school and made my bed and got the dishwasher running.  I have a load to put on the clothes line, but I'm waiting for a bit so my fingers don't freeze to the clothespins!  

I have errands to run in town, but will do them later today.  I need to run the vacuum around here and give the downstairs bathroom a wipedown, in preparation for tomorrow's robotics meeting here.  And I need to plan a dinner for the men, as DD and I will be "Zumba-ing".  But other than that I might give myself some scrapping time today!!  

Feeling nice and loose today after yesterday's chiropractic appointment.  He is helping me far more than I thought he would.  And, not sure if it is a coincidence or not, but I haven't had a single night sweat since I started seeing him.  I've been sleeping better in general, although I was never sleeping badly.  

Time to catch up with DH, as he just got home from WV last night.  TTYL......................P


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Tonight is ToTing in town. Tomorrow is the last weekend of soccer. We are having a pizza party for the team after the last game. I am in charge of picking up the pizzas and setting up and then I possibly may have to work for an hour or so. Our church Halloween Party is tomorrow night. Not sure if the girls want to go or not. Sunday is Izzie's b'day party at Chuck E Cheese and then Ash has basketball skills clinic. I have to put together the goodie bags at some point too. I think I need a drink!

Discovered Dunkin' Donuts mint hot chocolate! Guess I won't eat lunch now! The large was 420 calories! But it was sooooo good!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mikamah said:


> Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?



Weekend plans, DS15 has a birthday party Saturday. Mom is leaving in the morning to NJ, Grandma is in hospice so mom is trying to spend a fews days with her before she's gone. DH and I have big plans to wood chip the tree limbs we rounded up last month, OH exciting stuff! LOL

Challenges - Eating at a decent hour. When DH is home we tend to eat really late, yep 11:08am and his breakfast is still sitting on the table. ERGH!! 
How to deal with that - probably crock pot something, just have to figure out what. 

Drive by posting again! Today is first Friday at school so the kids have mass then get out at 12:30 so I need to boogie if I want to get a run in before I have to get them. 
Sporting another wicked headache. This is getting really old......

Still no soda - It's like day 12. I wanted one sooooo bad yesterday, I could practically taste it!! But I just kept telling myself 17 teaspoons of sugar is ridiculous. I could not see sitting down and eating 17 spoonfuls of sugar in a bowl, why would I drink it?!? 

Our next 30 day challenge is fast food. 
did you know there are 34 ingredients in the BUN of a McRib?!?!?!? 34 in just the bread?!?!? It's nuts!!!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Tonight is ToTing in town. Tomorrow is the last weekend of soccer. We are having a pizza party for the team after the last game. I am in charge of picking up the pizzas and setting up and then I possibly may have to work for an hour or so. Our church Halloween Party is tomorrow night. Not sure if the girls want to go or not. Sunday is Izzie's b'day party at Chuck E Cheese and then Ash has basketball skills clinic. I have to put together the goodie bags at some point too. I think I need a drink!
> 
> Discovered Dunkin' Donuts mint hot chocolate! Guess I won't eat lunch now! The large was 420 calories! But it was sooooo good!
> 
> TTFN



Wow.... that is a LOT of calories for a drink!  Can you get is with skim?  I love Dunkin's lattes because I can get them made with skim milk.... I'm getting a serving of calcium and something light and delicious!

McDonald's is offering peppermint hot chocolate right now and I'm pretty sure you can get it made with skim milk.  I might be worth looking into if you want a treat like that.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Weekend plans, DS15 has a birthday party Saturday. Mom is leaving in the morning to NJ, Grandma is in hospice so mom is trying to spend a fews days with her before she's gone. DH and I have big plans to wood chip the tree limbs we rounded up last month, OH exciting stuff! LOL
> 
> OOoooh... wood chipping.... sounds like fun!
> 
> Challenges - Eating at a decent hour. When DH is home we tend to eat really late, yep 11:08am and his breakfast is still sitting on the table. ERGH!!
> How to deal with that - probably crock pot something, just have to figure out what.
> 
> I know the feeling.  DH is just SO MUCH on a different schedule than I am!  I was done with breakfast, laundry, dishes, and gone to the dump before DH was even moving and eating this morning!
> 
> Drive by posting again! Today is first Friday at school so the kids have mass then get out at 12:30 so I need to boogie if I want to get a run in before I have to get them.
> Sporting another wicked headache. This is getting really old......
> 
> 
> I must say, the chiropractics seems to have helped my headaches a great deal!  But if yours are hormonal or caffeine-withdrawal related, I guess that wouldn't help.
> 
> Still no soda - It's like day 12. I wanted one sooooo bad yesterday, I could practically taste it!! But I just kept telling myself 17 teaspoons of sugar is ridiculous. I could not see sitting down and eating 17 spoonfuls of sugar in a bowl, why would I drink it?!?
> 
> *GOOD JOB!!  That is really impressive!!  *
> 
> Our next 30 day challenge is fast food.
> did you know there are 34 ingredients in the BUN of a McRib?!?!?!? 34 in just the bread?!?!? It's nuts!!!



And I'll bet that most of them are unpronouncable!!!  Every time DS wants McD's and I say no, I tell him that I love him TOO MUCH to let him poison his body like that!  And DD and I tell DH that when he wants a giant Diet Coke from the convenience store.  It's called TOUGH LOVE!!  But good for you for trying so hard to teach your kids about what is really in our food chain!

*************

Well.... happy lunch time all!  I've done my picking up and my downstairs bathrom is cleaned.  All beds are made, kids bedrooms are picked up, as well as DD's bathroom.  I've been sitting at my scraptable for about an hour now, but haven't accomplished much.  I've got season 3 of BL playing on Netflix and I keep getting distracted!  

I've had a nice big salad and I'm warming up some leftover sweet potato for lunch.  Then I'll have a pretty good sized afternoon snack before two hours of Zumba tonight.  DD and I will have dinner after the event.  

I probably won't be back on until late tonight or tomorrow, so TTYL..........P


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Nothing exciting happening this weekend. Phew! I should be leaving in a few minutes to meet my parents for lunch. We are each driving an hour! Don't know where we'll go. I had a lousy weigh in so will see what tomorrow's scale says! TOM should be arriving any second because I feel soooo crummy!

Just got terrible news from a college girlfriend. So I've been teary all morning. One of our friend's sons died yesterday. He would have been 19 next week. She lives a few hundred miles away so nothing I can do for her family except send a card and pray. The exact cause hasn't been determined yet; he was at college.  Makes me want to give my boys an extra big hug. Be sure to tell your family how much you love them. They could be gone in an instant.

In happier news, my brother in law's car is fixed and they are driving over today to pick it up. I found a $15 coupon from the repair shop so took it over and they said they'd apply it to his repair bill!  I've had that coupon about 10 years!! Glad it said no expiration date!

Better change out of my walking clothes and get ready to hit the highway. Hope everybody had better weigh ins than I did!


----------



## liesel

*CC* So sorry you are still without power.  I hope you can get back to your house soon!

*Dona* Enjoy Jersey week!  Sounds crazy with all the grading.

*Tracey* I hope you enjoy your Halloween tonight!

*Pamela* Congrats on your DD's NHS induction!

*Laura* Your dinner sounds good.  Congrats on being the biggest loser this week!  I can't believe I was only .01 behind you!

*Maria* Thanks so much for coaching this week.  My week got crazy and I fell a bit behind, but I'll just jump in and try to catch up.

*Hello Coach Kathy* I need to go back and read your post, but thanks so much for coaching this week.

Ok, I'm only caught up on 1 page, I'll try to find some more time here.  We had a blizzard on Wednesday and no school.  I'll apologize to the east coast again, it looks like this storm is now headed your way.  The kids are off today for teacher inservice so they only had school 3 days this week.  I had Halloween candy and haven't been as OP as usual, but my Wii broke (that's what I'd spend my $100 on *Maria*-Wii repair!) and that is what I use for weigh ins.  I'm approximiating my weight this week using my inaccurate home scale (need to replace that too!) and hope to get a new scale and/or the Wii fixed soon.

I hope everyone out there is having a good November so far.


----------



## liesel

*Rose* Congrats on being down!  A new kitchen sounds lovely.

*Pamela* I hope you are enjoying the Zumbathon.  I used to do Zumba regularly but I haven't gone since I started my Tink training program.  I want to fit it in at least once a week for cross training.  I can't believe parents weren't helping you out with meals and snacks!

*Buffy* Good job on the no soda, it really isn't worth it.  I saw that the McRib has a ton of ingredients, with lots of various pig parts as binder.  That sandwich just sounds so disgusting to me, I can't believe so many people love it!

*Linda*  for your sad news.

*Kathy* Have fun tonight!  Get out there and dance for me!


----------



## jillbur

bellebookworm9 said:


> Nope, no news yet. But I caved and have been checking my "dashboard" every day, and no rejection either.  Don't worry though, I have a whole chain of people I have to tell, and it goes something like this:
> -Scream excitedly and hope people are home to celebrate with me!
> -Text people who aren't home/other friends
> -Call Mom
> -E-mail boss
> -Post here and on other DIS threads and facebook group
> 
> Subject to change of course...









mikamah said:


> Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No real plans this weekend. DSs are very excited. I think I am going to try to go to the gym for 9 am yoga tomorrow. We'll see if I make it that early. I have a horrible sinus headache today. The whole right side of my face hurts. I may need to call doctor on Monday if it's not feeling better. My big challenge this weekend is to not snack all day long. When I have nothing to do and am around my house all day, I snack a lot. So I am planning meals for the week tonight and hopefully can stick to an eating schedule. I was down a pound this morning and was so happy. I splurged on fries at lunch today and didn't work out because of this headache, so I really need to stay on track!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discovered Dunkin' Donuts mint hot chocolate! Guess I won't eat lunch now! The large was 420 calories! But it was sooooo good!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD hot chocolate is the best ever! I discovered DD peppermint mocha flavoring this week. I added it to a decaf coffee with milk and sweet n low and fell in love   It's now tied with pumpkin spice for my favorite coffee flavors. But, like the hot chocolate, it's a lot of calories! I am only trying to have DD once a week or less and am doing so good so far. But, as it gets colder, my car just drives itself to DD before work. It's like I have no control  I am going to look for the peppermint mocha creamer at the grocery store. It's less calories...but just never seems to taste as good.  They also had gingerbread flavoring. I'm not really feeling that one, but will probably try it sometime just to see what it's like.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to be changing the clocks this weekend. It's so dark in the mornings! But, I am not so happy that it's going to be dark early at night. It just gives me less time to run outside. It's supposed to be in the 50s and 60s here in PA until Wednesday so I am going to try to enjoy every minute of it before winter sets in. I hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> Jill
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Back from Trick or Treating! It was cold but doable! Enjoying my 2nd raspberry white Russian! This one is to warm up!

Gearing up for a soccer game and an end of the season soccer party tomorrow. And maybe a church Halloween Party! 

Girls are headed to bed now! I'm tired. Been pretty much awake since 3:30 this morning!

Gotta be up by 7 in the morning! UGH!

Sunday is Izzie's b'day party and basketball clinic for Ash. Going to be a crazy weekend!
TTFN


----------



## mackeysmom

liesel said:


> *Laura* Your dinner sounds good.  Congrats on being the biggest loser this week!  I can't believe I was only .01 behind you!



I had a few too many snack-sized Nestle Crunch bars this week, so here's your opportunity to race right past me. 

Seriously, I had an "ok" week.  (Forgot to weigh myself this morning, so we'll see tomorrow).   I stayed within my caloric limit, but didn't make the best choices within those calories. 



mikamah said:


> Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?



I've been taking a few one-day courses at the local community college (powerpoint, photoshop, etc.) in order to strenghten my resume.  Tomorrow is Intermediate Excel.  Since these classes are held in a computer lab, there are strict "no food/no drink" rules.   I normally drink about 100+ ounces of water a day, so that will put a kink in those plans.   

Sunday I have to watch my nieces while my sister and brother-in-law are at an out-of-town wedding.  I promised I would take them out to lunch - I'm thinking Panera but they are asking for Friendly's.   I'll have to check out the website and see what will work for me.  (Saving room for at least one scoop of ice cream, of course!)

Have a good weekend everybody,
Laura


----------



## lovetoscrap

What a week!  I went from never having anything to do to not having any time at home!  Volunteered at the schools Wed, Thurs and today.  Been trying to do stuff around the house-- spent all evening tonight reorgainzing my cardstock/paper racks and sorting other stuff to get my scrapbook room cleaned up.

I have been totally off program this week.  Just too tired and not in the mood.  My stomach is finally feeling better though so back on program ASAP.  Need to get a menu and grocery list done.

Sorry I haven't had time to keep up or check in.  I hope things will slow down next week, but Marching Band season is over (at least the afternoon practices are) so I can start subing since DD15 will be home when DD11 gets home.


----------



## trinaweena

Tomorrow will be day 8 with no power. Its amazing how bad a power outage is for your diet. I live off fast food and only want hot meals, forget salad. I gained a ppound this week and in general feel crappy because I haven't excercised all week (gym has no power, trees and power lines outside, house too cold/no power). I've basically been working my butt off and trying to stay warm and make the best of it but im starting to get cranky. Really cranky. I might go running tomorrow just for something to do. My hips been bothering me though and that's withoout any activity. And the doctor has no power. Sigh. Miss you all, cross your fingers for me!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> As for meeting Kathy--you will love Kathy! Nothing at all to be nervous about. (Though I get very nervous in new situations, too.) And since you are probably from New England, too, you will understand it when she says to meet you under the banner and not go around looking for a bear.


lol, thanks rose.Yes, *pamela*, if there's a ban-nah at the Y, I'll be under it. lol.  I really don't think it's me with the accent.



Rose&Mike said:


> Today I have physical therapy. I'm taking a day off from working out, because my body is feeling a little beat up. I don't know if I mentioned, this, but I told Sue last week to switch me to being a Loser, since I am up 4 pounds for October, and 7 total, and I am happy to say I am down today!


Glad you're listening to your body and giving it a break when it needs one.  Nice job on the loss!!



pjlla said:


> Tomorrow is a full day of robotics here at the house.  I have been feeding these kids ALL SEASON (snacks during the week and meals when we meet on the weekends) and not a SINGLE PARENT has ever offered to send anything.  So I finally ASKED!!  So another mom is sending a platter of deli sandwiches.  That will be great for the group, but I will probably just make my own sandwich on the side..... low carb pita with all-natural smoked turkey.
> 
> Sides will be carrot sticks and pretzels (unless another parent offers something else), and dessert will probably be apples (again, unless another parent steps up with an offer).   I will stick with the carrots and apple.  So no big challenges on Saturday.
> 
> Sunday DD and I have tickets to a show and it will probably involve grabbing lunch before-hand, so I'll have to give that some thought.  I'll need to go online today and see what is available near the theater.  Maybe Subway or a Chipotle or something like that.  I will have to do a bit of "leg work" to be sure that I can stay OP that day.  And depending on whether or not we decide to hit church beforehand, I may or may not have time for a morning workout.  Maybe I'll take that as my break day.
> P


That's awful noone ever offers to send food for the boys, they're teenages for crying out loud, and we all know how much teenage boys eat. 
Is it the North Shore music theater?  There's a Panera at the 128 exit right before the music theater, and some other restaurants in that plaza, but not sure about a subway or chipotle.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Weekend plans, DS15 has a birthday party Saturday. Mom is leaving in the morning to NJ, Grandma is in hospice so mom is trying to spend a fews days with her before she's gone. DH and I have big plans to wood chip the tree limbs we rounded up last month, OH exciting stuff! LOL
> 
> Still no soda - It's like day 12. I wanted one sooooo bad yesterday, I could practically taste it!! But I just kept telling myself 17 teaspoons of sugar is ridiculous. I could not see sitting down and eating 17 spoonfuls of sugar in a bowl, why would I drink it?!?
> 
> Our next 30 day challenge is fast food.
> did you know there are 34 ingredients in the BUN of a McRib?!?!?!? 34 in just the bread?!?!? It's nuts!!!


Sorry about your grandma.   Nice work on the soda.  I offered Michael 25 dollars to go the month of November without soda, and without whining about it, and he took the offer.  The football team is going out for pizza and soda today, and he has the football banquet next week, but he's going to stick with the no soda for both of them.  Made me very happy.   We went to fast food once a month only, and have missed a month on occassion too. 



glss1/2fll said:


> Just got terrible news from a college girlfriend. So I've been teary all morning. One of our friend's sons died yesterday. He would have been 19 next week. She lives a few hundred miles away so nothing I can do for her family except send a card and pray. The exact cause hasn't been determined yet; he was at college.  Makes me want to give my boys an extra big hug. Be sure to tell your family how much you love them. They could be gone in an instant.


So so sorry for you and your friends loss.  I can not even imagine what they are going through.  It's tragic. 



liesel said:


> [Ok, I'm only caught up on 1 page, I'll try to find some more time here.  We had a blizzard on Wednesday and no school.  I'll apologize to the east coast again, it looks like this storm is now headed your way.  The kids are off today for teacher inservice so they only had school 3 days this week.


EEK a blizzard.     You are making me feel like whatever weather we'll be thrown here in new england this year will be a cake walk.  Hope you send the storm soon because it's going to be warm here so it shouldn't be snow. 



liesel said:


> [B*Kathy* Have fun tonight!  Get out there and dance for me!


I did dance for you. The band was a mix of country and rock, and I love country, so it was easy to get out and dance even without the alcohol.



jillbur said:


> : I have a horrible sinus headache today. The whole right side of my face hurts. I may need to call doctor on Monday if it's not feeling better. My big challenge this weekend is to not snack all day long. When I have nothing to do and am around my house all day, I snack a lot. So I am planning meals for the week tonight and hopefully can stick to an eating schedule. I was down a pound this morning and was so happy. I splurged on fries at lunch today and didn't work out because of this headache, so I really need to stay on track!


Sorry you're feeling poorly, hope it passes quickly.  Congrats on your loss.  I like the peppermint mocha creamer from the grocery store, but I'm sure if I did dd's it wouldn't compare.  



tigger813 said:


> Back from Trick or Treating! It was cold but doable! Enjoying my 2nd raspberry white Russian! This one is to warm up!
> 
> Gearing up for a soccer game and an end of the season soccer party tomorrow. And maybe a church Halloween Party!
> 
> Girls are headed to bed now! I'm tired. Been pretty much awake since 3:30 this morning!
> 
> Gotta be up by 7 in the morning! UGH!
> 
> Sunday is Izzie's b'day party and basketball clinic for Ash. Going to be a crazy weekend!
> TTFN :tigge:


Enjoy your busy weekend, and the end of soccer!!!! 



mackeysmom said:


> I've been taking a few one-day courses at the local community college (powerpoint, photoshop, etc.) in order to strenghten my resume.  Tomorrow is Intermediate Excel.  Since these classes are held in a computer lab, there are strict "no food/no drink" rules.   I normally drink about 100+ ounces of water a day, so that will put a kink in those plans.
> 
> Sunday I have to watch my nieces while my sister and brother-in-law are at an out-of-town wedding.  I promised I would take them out to lunch - I'm thinking Panera but they are asking for Friendly's.   I'll have to check out the website and see what will work for me.  (Saving room for at least one scoop of ice cream, of course!)


Have fun at the class today.  Panera is great, luckily I don't do friendly's very often because I have a hard time not getting one of their burgers.   I know they have salads and healthier options too, but I remember going to friendly's as a kid, and we always got the burgers on toast that were so good. 



lovetoscrap said:


> :I have been totally off program this week.  Just too tired and not in the mood.  My stomach is finally feeling better though so back on program ASAP.  Need to get a menu and grocery list done.
> 
> Sorry I haven't had time to keep up or check in.  I hope things will slow down next week, but Marching Band season is over (at least the afternoon practices are) so I can start subing since DD15 will be home when DD11 gets home.


Hang in there Lts.  Hope things settle down soon for you. 



trinaweena said:


> Tomorrow will be day 8 with no power. Its amazing how bad a power outage is for your diet. I live off fast food and only want hot meals, forget salad. I gained a ppound this week and in general feel crappy because I haven't excercised all week (gym has no power, trees and power lines outside, house too cold/no power). I've basically been working my butt off and trying to stay warm and make the best of it but im starting to get cranky. Really cranky. I might go running tomorrow just for something to do. My hips been bothering me though and that's withoout any activity. And the doctor has no power. Sigh. Miss you all, cross your fingers for me!


 You poor thing.  I hope you get your power on soon. 

Good morning everyone!

Had a really fun night out last night.  We had so many laughs reminiscing about the old days, and catching up on everyone.  I stuck with my plan, had 2 beers, and a chicken sandwich with cucumber salad instead of fries, and didn't touch the cake.  

I'm off to the football field to work snack bar duty at 8:30, and should be done at 11ish.  Our game is at 3:00 and then the coaches are taking the boys out for pizza.  Tonight I'll enjoy doing my last load of muddy football laundry!!!  And then we'll hang out and watch a movie and call it an early night.  DS was still awake when we got home last night at 11:30 so he needs to get to bed early tonight. 

Have a fantastic saturday everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I made a deal with myself I could answer the QOTDs, but I have to wait until after my workout to catch up...



mikamah said:


> Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?



My plan for Friday evening was to go to ds's Improv show, he's in the troupe at his school. I knew there wouldn't be dinner until afterward, I planned to fail. Yep, I knew there would be takeout, and I just accepted that was how it would happen. This morning after my run I'm going to the Hallmark open house for my last ornaments, I won't have any of the wine or snacks they set out. This afternoon we are taking ds to North Shore Mall to shop for dress clothes. He gets a pretzel every time we go, and I usually end up with a nugget or two. This time I'm taking a bag of almonds and a drink in the car, so I know I have a snack available. Sunday I have the Pats game (in my living room, so no tempting stadium food), but it's late so I'll have dinner at half time. I have a little magazine pile to work on during commercials, so I should be good 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



We stayed offsite on our first trip, and I can't see that happening again. When we have the entire family, we stay Mod. If it's just me by myself for a race, I stay Value. When it's me and dh for a race, we usually stay Mod. This past January there was a deal where I could get the WL for what I had planned to pay for POR, so we stayed at WL. It was very nice, but I don't think I'd go back there for a race. We've tried POFQ, POR and CSR, and I think we like POR the best. We like the food court, the mansion rooms, gardens and pools, and the relaxing feel. We really enjoy being a boatride away from DTD. CSR was lovely, it was just so far from everything we wanted to do. POFQ is great, we just preferred the spread of POR. When we did a Land/Sea, we stayed at the BC --and I think that's our favorite. If money were no object, we would stay there. The pool area just can't be beat. One of my favorite memories is standing in the pool on our arrival night and watching the fireworks from Illuminations. That was magical 

Ok, time to get the movement started 

Maria


----------



## DopeyDame

Last week was by far my best week in BL - 4 days of exercise (3 run/walk, 1 weights), no soda at all, good food chocies overall... and I gained a pound.  Grrr.... Someone upthread posted to not let the scale have more power than you do, and I love that thought - thanks!

trinaweena - Oh my goodness!  We were without power for 5 days after Irene and that was miserable, I can't imagine how you guys feel!  I hope you have access to hot water at least once a day.  A good shower can make ALL the difference.  Good luck!

Pjlla - Pandora is available on a computer, and I think on pretty much any smart phone.  LOVE IT.  You can just type in a band that you like, and a you'll get a day full of similar music from all sorts of bands.  It's awesome.  (There are also the pre-made stations like the 80s cardio)

McRIB - My DH LOVES those things.  DS and I were out of town last weekend, and DH literally had three McRibs in two days.  YICK!  (He's a skinny mini and very healthy in general, but that's his one downfall)



FRIQOTD:  This weekend BIL is in town, so eating out will be the challenge.  It's hard to make good choices and really yummy restaurants sometimes.  The good news is, thoguh, that we have a very active weekend of hiking, boating, etc.   My only other 'big'ish weekend plan is that my Church is dedicating the new Parish Hall on Sunday and I'm the lector (reader) at the mass where the Bishop will be attending for the dedication.  So I'm a little nervous-excited for that.  Still haven't decided what to wear - I need to look nice, but obviously a little modest and appropriate for Church.  

SAT QOTD:  When we can get a discount, we stay deluxe.  Yacht Club is probably my favorite because of the location and the pool, but Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Lodge, the Grand Floridian, and the Contemporary are all honorable mentions.  Without a discount, we do moderates.  Coronado Springs, mostly.  Now I want to go plan another trip!


----------



## pjlla

Morning friends!  No time to chit-chat, just wanted to say hi!  I did NOT enjoy Zumbathon last night.... I am just old and uncoordinated.  Plus it wasn't run like a "class" with instructions and all.... if you didn't know the moves it was kind of "tough luck!"  I gave up almost immediately because I was stepping on DD and tripping over her.  She powered through for 45 minutes and looked good, but was frustrated with the lack of instructions too, so we bailed.  But we made an appearance and made our donation, so that is what was important I suppose.  But I totally was without a workout yesterday.....

Robotics team should be here any minute, so I need to get off here.  TTYL.............P


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Back from Trick or Treating! It was cold but doable! Enjoying my 2nd raspberry white Russian! This one is to warm up!
> 
> Gotta be up by 7 in the morning! UGH!
> 
> Sunday is Izzie's b'day party and basketball clinic for Ash. Going to be a crazy weekend!
> TTFN


Glad you were able to have trick or treating!



trinaweena said:


> Tomorrow will be day 8 with no power. Its amazing how bad a power outage is for your diet. I live off fast food and only want hot meals, forget salad. I gained a ppound this week and in general feel crappy because I haven't excercised all week (gym has no power, trees and power lines outside, house too cold/no power). I've basically been working my butt off and trying to stay warm and make the best of it but im starting to get cranky. Really cranky. I might go running tomorrow just for something to do. My hips been bothering me though and that's withoout any activity. And the doctor has no power. Sigh. Miss you all, cross your fingers for me!


That stinks! I hope it is back on soon!



mikamah said:


> lol, thanks rose.Yes, *pamela*, if there's a ban-nah at the Y, I'll be under it. lol.  I really don't think it's me with the accent.


 Why, sugar, whatever are you talking about? I certainly do not have an accent.



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?


We have stayed at POFQ, Dixie Landings (when it used to be dixie landings), WL, VWL, BCV, OKW, SSR, and Allstar Sports, and in February we are staying at Kidani. I do not like the values, not even a little bit. Too loud. We loved WL when Tom was little and Mike and I stayed there once on the concierge level, which was an awesome treat. Our favorite is to stay in the boardwalk area. We are pretty active and we love being able to walk to two parks. I really enjoy OKW as well--so laid back. Basically if it's dvc, I'm good with it.


pjlla said:


> Morning friends!  No time to chit-chat, just wanted to say hi!  I did NOT enjoy Zumbathon last night.... I am just old and uncoordinated.  Plus it wasn't run like a "class" with instructions and all.... if you didn't know the moves it was kind of "tough luck!"  I gave up almost immediately because I was stepping on DD and tripping over her.  She powered through for 45 minutes and looked good, but was frustrated with the lack of instructions too, so we bailed.  But we made an appearance and made our donation, so that is what was important I suppose.  But I totally was without a workout yesterday.....
> 
> Robotics team should be here any minute, so I need to get off here.  TTYL.............P


I'm sorry it didn't go well. BTW, congrats on the loss this week! And shame on those other parents for not volunteering to help. We ran into that all the time. Our house was the hang out house, which was fun, but Tom had some big friends--one was a high school division 1 defensive football player. They ate A  LOT of food. It got expensive sometimes!



liesel said:


> *Rose* Congrats on being down!  A new kitchen sounds lovely.


Still not sure if we are going to do it, but we thought we'd look. Our kitchen is so dated, so even if we end up moving it will help the house sell. And we cook almost every meal at home now, so I know we will enjoy it.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Still no soda - It's like day 12. I wanted one sooooo bad yesterday, I could practically taste it!! But I just kept telling myself 17 teaspoons of sugar is ridiculous. I could not see sitting down and eating 17 spoonfuls of sugar in a bowl, why would I drink it?!?


Mine was a diet soda addiction. I haven't had one in 22 months. It does get easier, just takes a little while. I still crave one occasionally, but there's no way I would put that garbage in my body now. If I really need caffeine, I have a black coffee--usually 1/2 a cup is plenty.



glss1/2fll said:


> Just got terrible news from a college girlfriend. So I've been teary all morning. One of our friend's sons died yesterday. He would have been 19 next week. She lives a few hundred miles away so nothing I can do for her family except send a card and pray. The exact cause hasn't been determined yet; he was at college.  Makes me want to give my boys an extra big hug. Be sure to tell your family how much you love them. They could be gone in an instant.






liesel said:


> Ok, I'm only caught up on 1 page, I'll try to find some more time here.  We had a blizzard on Wednesday and no school.  I'll apologize to the east coast again, it looks like this storm is now headed your way.  The kids are off today for teacher inservice so they only had school 3 days this week.


Remember, Tom is coming mid december and I ordered no snow for while he is there so I don't have to worry about it.

*****
Done with my work out, done with my stretching, done with my icing. My workouts have become so time consuming with all these injuries I'm dealing with. 

I hope everyone has a good Saturday. The sun is out, which is awesome!

Almost forgot to say--Go Gamecocks! Beat those Hogs! (Arkansas, for all you folks who don't follow the SEC.  )


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



We have stayed at All Star Music and now we stay DVC. Renting points is sometimes cheaper than a value and nearly always cheaper than a moderate! Next on our DVC list is Old Key West and Wilderness Lodge Villas. Out of the ones we stayed at, I think we prefer Kidani, but Beach Club Villas was also very nice. We would like to try Port Orleans French Quarter sometime. And if I get accepted to the college program and can't get our DVC reservation changed, I have no problem staying at All Star Music for one night, especially if I can get the Broadway section!

*************
I'm sitting here planning meals and making a grocery list!  First time I've done that in a while. I need to start eating more fruits and vegetables and drinking more water...or any water, for that matter. I've been really bad over the past week or two with drinking soda.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Off to an okay start today.  My stomach was bothering me and I was lightheaded so I did have a PBJ which isn't a great choice but it is protein, carb, a little bit of sugar and very filling and I feel a little better.

Not much exciting going on today. DD has to go to a Marching Band competition in a few hours and needs to go to Subway to get dinner first.  Hoping to convince DH to take her.  

Not sure of the dinner plan for tonight.  I took out some meat but don't think it will be thawed in time.  

I got my scrapbook stuff all cleaned and organized planning to scrapbook today but now I have no focus and motivation.  I have to go and buy some craft supplies for DD11's girl scout troop so maybe a trip to the craft store will inspire me!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Trina* - if you are looking for hot fast food there is an Au Bon Pain at Westfarms mall, they have some really good soups. 

*Kathy* Way to go Michael!!! My kids are dying for soda today but it's a no go. You get soda you lose your $50. 




mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



We used to stay at POR and we've stayed Deluxe including Swan and Dolphin. Hands down our favorite is Animal Kingdom Lodge. This next trip we are staying in our RV at Fort Wilderness, that will be a first for us. 
I love the deluxe because I'm kind of a hotel snob. I like the big rooms, the plush beds, and the views. 
One place I haven't stayed yet that I would love to is the Grand Floridian. Maybe when DH and I go again for an anniversary.

*********************************

Today I am down 2 pounds!!! Woohoo!!! I haven't really been doing much besides cutting out the soda. Next up is fast food and after dinner treats. I'm just trying to keep from getting overwhelmed with to many changes. 
I need to make working out a priority. I've been putting myself on the back burner because DH is home, I need to stop doing that.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

WOW! I've never seen myself that high up on the list.. I've only made hat list one other time. HOLY COW! (Sorry, I'm just in shock)



> #10- 0.64% - buzz5985
> #9- 0.71% - goldcupmom
> #8- 0.84% - mikamah
> #7- 0.88% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #6 - 0.89% - pjstevens
> #5- 0.98% - TIE Craftydawn & Disneywedding 2010
> #4- 0.99% - glss1/2fll
> #3- 1.37% - mvlimmex
> #2- 1.64% - liesel
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 1.65% - mackeysmom



Sorry, I used to be so much better at keeping up with everyone and socialiing. The Halloween candy is GONE... The only suff in the house is the stuff we bought for ourselves. I'm eating 2 Heshey nuggets (100 calories total) each day. That's my chocolate fix. 

*I'm down 2 more pounds! * 4 down, 6 more to go by Thanksgiving.. 

Shooting to be under 200 around January 20th. No significance in that day that's just 2 pounds every week from Oct 21st - that date.


November 1st I started a second challenge for myself: Exercise every day in November, so far so good. I'm doing two 30 minute workouts a day. I'm changing it up between my treadmill, Wii Biggest Loser game, Wii Fit, Wii Fit Plus, and Sparkpeople videos.

I have to share a funny story when I did my Biggest Loser workout the other day. The workout was a 6 minute warm up and an 18 minute *YOGA* workout. 

I've never done yoga in my life. I've seen people do it on tv and always thought to myself "Wow, that doesn't look to hard." . Man, that is the furthest thing from the truth! That was the longest 18 minutes of my life. I was freakng sore as crud aftewards but I'm glad I did something I've never done before. 

I'm averaging 1300-1400 calories a day. I'm drinking anywhere from 64 - 80 ounces of water a day. So far this week I've burned 950 calories and that doesn't count the two workouts I still have to get done today. 

*POSITIVES:*
I'm sleeping like a rock 
I'm getting up when my alarm goes off at 930 (today I slept an extra hour)
Eating breakfast every day
Working out twice a day and drinking so mcuh water that I'm constantly in the bathroom 
Planning my meals out weeks at a time AND sticking to it.


----------



## JacksLilWench

Finally back after a CRAZY week!  And I don't think it's gonna be any less crazy over the next couple months...oh well!  Fortunately I was able to maintain over the last week, so that's definitely a plus   This week though, it kicks into high gear: I refuse to have one more week in the 180's, knowing full well I can get below that.  This is so my week!



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



We've stayed before at all the values, and I've been able to convince my DM to stay at the mods before...and I think my favorite it CBR.  I just love the theming with all the palm trees, the Spanish fort at the pool, and the bright colors painted on all the buildings.  And we are park people!  I like to spend as much time as possible in the parks, although I make an exception for an evening or two at DTD.  If I could stay anywhere, it would probably be the Poly...unless I can say the Cinderella Castle Suite


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc? What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay? If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?*

98% of the time when we go to Disny World we use our DVC and stay at BLT. We have been to OKW, SSR, VWL, AKV at Kidani Village on our DVC points. One trip I did pay for out of pocket and we stayed the Contemorary theme park view in May for my celebratory trip from graduating college. Back in 95 when I went wth my parents for the first time we stayed at All Star Sport.

I would love to spend a night at Grand Floridian. I also would like to go and stay at BCV one time.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: We stay at moderates (POR, CBR, POFQ), but have stayed at Pop before. It's fun. We've also stayed at the Dolphin and absolutely loved the location! DH wants to stay at the Floridian one of these days. We have no WDW trips planned and that's making me sad, but we will go to DL in a year for our 25th!

I went to the Y this morning when I really, really didn't want to.  Spent a little time on the treadmill. Just ran a mile and walked another 20 minutes or so. Will wait one more day to send my weight in. Aunt Flo is killing me! At least I don't feel as crummy as I did yesterday!

Hope everybody is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Now that we own DVC we usually stay at SSR. We have stayed at AKV and BCV as well. Before DVC, we stayed at the Poly and ASMu. We have also added on 2 days at POR since joining DVC. We have only stayed off site twice during all of our family trips. We have stayed at the Vistana and one other timeshare place.

Been a cold day here! Froze my toes off at Izzie's game this morning. Ash's was postponed until next Sunday due to field conditions. We then had our team pizza party and watched Cars 2! The kids were so quiet during the movie. 

Girls are getting ready now for the church Halloween Party.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

So today was a challenge to the kids. We had our first table service meal since going on the soda ban. It was tough, they really wanted soda in a bad way. DS15 got lemonade then half and half (iced tea and lemonade), DS11 got lemonade, DS10 got orange juice but didn't like it so he got chocolate milk, I got an iced tea but they didn't have splenda just raw sugar, sweet and low, and equal. I won't use those artificial sweeteners so I used the raw sugar. I got a lemonade after that. DD got a chocolate milk and DH got a really good beer. 

The lemonade was definitely fresh, had a great flavor. The food was good, but irish so it was heavy. I got the meatloaf with loaded mashed potato and broccoli. I could only eat about 3/4 of the meatloaf, didn't like the mashed potato (I like them plain) and I ate all the broccoli. It was pretty good food, DH and DS15 were pleased with it too. I'm sure they will go there again. I'll probably stick with the salmon in the future. 
But it was the only thing I ate today so I'm sure I am within my calorie range for the day. 
I know I need to eat more but we argued over food for 2 hours before we settled on this place and now I'm just tired so I don't want anything else to eat.


----------



## jillbur

trinaweena said:


> Tomorrow will be day 8 with no power. Its amazing how bad a power outage is for your diet. I live off fast food and only want hot meals, forget salad. I gained a ppound this week and in general feel crappy because I haven't excercised all week (gym has no power, trees and power lines outside, house too cold/no power). I've basically been working my butt off and trying to stay warm and make the best of it but im starting to get cranky. Really cranky. I might go running tomorrow just for something to do. My hips been bothering me though and that's withoout any activity. And the doctor has no power. Sigh. Miss you all, cross your fingers for me!



Oh my! The longest we've been without power was 2 or 3 days. I don't know how you're doing it! Good luck!



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



Well, I have only been to WDW once since being married and having kids. We went this past Jan-Feb and stayed at POP. We really enjoyed it. We were in the parks all day since the hours were shorter and the weather was beautiful, so we actually weren't at POP very much. We only went back for a mid-day break one day to swim. DSs loved POP. We decided if we went again, we would stay there again. The small size appealed to us with small children. And we enjoyed the food court! If DH and I can ever go alone, we will probably try a mod or deluxe. Of course, I would love a MK view! DH doesn't like the MK view price though lol.

What a disaster of a day. It started sooooo good. I went to 9 am yoga! Even the trainer at the gym was shocked to see me! I have never done yoga before and I really enjoyed it. Then, I was all set to go to Sam's Club and even had DSs excited for free samples lol. I went and picked up my mom so she could go with us, and she sounded horrible. She was wheezing and said she woke up at 2:30 and couldn't breathe well. She was going to go to the ER but decided to wait and see if she felt better. So, I took her to our Express Care and the didn't even get her name. They sent her to our ER. We got to the hospital at 11:45 am. Finally, at 1:50 the doctor said they were admitting her for pneumonia. Her oxygen level wasn't very good and she had 2 breathing treatments in the ER, bloodwork, and the chest xray. So, at 2:30, DH called (he works in the same ER but midnight shift so he was home sleeping). I left my mom, took my DSs and DH to grab lunch (we were starving), went to my mom's to get things she needed, dropped the family off at home, and walked back to the hospital (not far at all from my house). So I sat with my mom from 4-6 then came back home because DH works 7p-7a. Ugh! My mom called not that long ago and said the lung doctor came in to see her and said it may not be pneumonia, but something was on the xray and it may just be a respiratory infection. Either way, they treat it the same. I'm so glad I made my mom go, but didn't get anything accomplished today lol. I can't even go grocery shopping tonight since DH is at work and my mom is the one who usually will watch DSs if I need to go out at night. Hopefully, I can get some groceries while DSs are at Sunday School tomorrow morning. Then we'll head back to the hospital for awhile. At least I made a menu and grocery list for this week! And hopefully, I will enjoy the extra hour of sleep tonight!

Here's hoping to a much calmer and relaxed Sunday...for everyone!

Jill


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?


We always stay value, in the park, and haven't ever left wdw to go to any other parks yet.  I like Pop best, but for us, I can't beat the value of the values.  I always price out a split stay, and would love to stay at the Contemporary for at least a few nights one time, but when it comes time to book, I can't justify spending the money.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I made a deal with myself I could answer the QOTDs, but I have to wait until after my workout to catch up...
> 
> 
> 
> My plan for Friday evening was to go to ds's Improv show, he's in the troupe at his school. I knew there wouldn't be dinner until afterward, I planned to fail. Yep, I knew there would be takeout, and I just accepted that was how it would happen. This morning after my run I'm going to the Hallmark open house for my last ornaments, I won't have any of the wine or snacks they set out. This afternoon we are taking ds to North Shore Mall to shop for dress clothes. He gets a pretzel every time we go, and I usually end up with a nugget or two. This time I'm taking a bag of almonds and a drink in the car, so I know I have a snack available. Sunday I have the Pats game (in my living room, so no tempting stadium food), but it's late so I'll have dinner at half time. I have a little magazine pile to work on during commercials, so I should be good


How was your workout and shopping?  I need to take ds out this week for something nice to wear to the football banquet.  I have a coupon for Kohls and all their boys dress clothes are on sale so we'll probably go there.  He's not a great shopper, especially when I need to make him try stuff on.  



DopeyDame said:


> Last week was by far my best week in BL - 4 days of exercise (3 run/walk, 1 weights), no soda at all, good food chocies overall... and I gained a pound.  Grrr.... Someone upthread posted to not let the scale have more power than you do, and I love that thought - thanks!


That's so frustrating to have such a good week and the scale not see it.  Keep it up, and hopefully that scale will reweard you soon for all your hard work.



pjlla said:


> Morning friends!  No time to chit-chat, just wanted to say hi!  I did NOT enjoy Zumbathon last night.... I am just old and uncoordinated.  Plus it wasn't run like a "class" with instructions and all.... if you didn't know the moves it was kind of "tough luck!"  I gave up almost immediately because I was stepping on DD and tripping over her.  She powered through for 45 minutes and looked good, but was frustrated with the lack of instructions too, so we bailed.  But we made an appearance and made our donation, so that is what was important I suppose.  But I totally was without a workout yesterday.....
> 
> Robotics team should be here any minute, so I need to get off here.  TTYL.............P


That's too bad Zumbathon wasn't fun for you.  How aggravating.  Hope you're enjoying the rest of your weekend.



Rose&Mike said:


> Done with my work out, done with my stretching, done with my icing. My workouts have become so time consuming with all these injuries I'm dealing with.


I am so impressed with how hard you are working to get those workouts in.  It would be so easy to just take a break, and not get them in, but you are so dedicated, and know taking the time to stretch and ice will only help you recover as quickly as possible.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm sitting here planning meals and making a grocery list!  First time I've done that in a while. I need to start eating more fruits and vegetables and drinking more water...or any water, for that matter. I've been really bad over the past week or two with drinking soda.


Nice job on the planning.   I need to do the same thing today.  I come on every day and think maybe you'll be posting that your in the CP program today, and I can only imagine how hard the wait is for you.  I hope you hear soon.



lovetoscrap said:


> Off to an okay start today.  My stomach was bothering me and I was lightheaded so I did have a PBJ which isn't a great choice but it is protein, carb, a little bit of sugar and very filling and I feel a little better.
> I have to go and buy some craft supplies for DD11's girl scout troop so maybe a trip to the craft store will inspire me!


Hope your stomach is feeling better.  I just got a coupon for ACMoore midnight madness tonight, 25 percent off everything, even sale stuff, and I was thining of buying more yarn for scarfs for christmas gifts, and all the yarn is on sale too, so we may go there.  


BernardandMissBianca said:


> Today I am down 2 pounds!!! Woohoo!!! I haven't really been doing much besides cutting out the soda. Next up is fast food and after dinner treats. I'm just trying to keep from getting overwhelmed with to many changes.
> I need to make working out a priority. I've been putting myself on the back burner because DH is home, I need to stop doing that.


Congrats on the loss!!  It feels so good to see the scale move, and is such great motivation to keep it up.  I need to get moving more now too since football is over, that seems to have been my excuse lately. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> WOW! I've never seen myself that high up on the list.. I've only made hat list one other time. HOLY COW! (Sorry, I'm just in shock)
> *I'm down 2 more pounds! * 4 down, 6 more to go by Thanksgiving..


Congrats on your loss and being on the top ten list.  It does feel good to see your name up there. 



JacksLilWench said:


> This week though, it kicks into high gear: I refuse to have one more week in the 180's, knowing full well I can get below that.  This is so my week!


You can do it!!! Love your positive attitude, and we all know, it's all in the attitude!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I would love to spend a night at Grand Floridian. I also would like to go and stay at BCV one time.


They both sound like a dream come true.  



glss1/2fll said:


> I went to the Y this morning when I really, really didn't want to.  Spent a little time on the treadmill. Just ran a mile and walked another 20 minutes or so. Will wait one more day to send my weight in. Aunt Flo is killing me! At least I don't feel as crummy as I did yesterday!


Nice work getting out there and exercising, even when you didn't feel like it.  Hope flo hits the road soon. 



tigger813 said:


> Been a cold day here! Froze my toes off at Izzie's game this morning. Ash's was postponed until next Sunday due to field conditions. We then had our team pizza party and watched Cars 2! The kids were so quiet during the movie.


It was cold here too, but so much nicer than last weeks football game in the pouring rain. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> So today was a challenge to the kids. We had our first table service meal since going on the soda ban. It was tough, they really wanted soda in a bad way. DS15 got lemonade then half and half (iced tea and lemonade), DS11 got lemonade, DS10 got orange juice but didn't like it so he got chocolate milk, I got an iced tea but they didn't have splenda just raw sugar, sweet and low, and equal. I won't use those artificial sweeteners so I used the raw sugar. I got a lemonade after that. DD got a chocolate milk and DH got a really good beer.


That's great they all stuck with the no soda, and hopefully it will get easier as time goes on too.  I was proud of michael at the pizza party, I got him a water, and he never complained to me once about the soda.  



jillbur said:


> Then, I was all set to go to Sam's Club and even had DSs excited for free samples lol. I went and picked up my mom so she could go with us, and she sounded horrible. She was wheezing and said she woke up at 2:30 and couldn't breathe well. She was going to go to the ER but decided to wait and see if she felt better. So, I took her to our Express Care and the didn't even get her name. They sent her to our ER. We got to the hospital at 11:45 am. Finally, at 1:50 the doctor said they were admitting her for pneumonia. Her oxygen level wasn't very good and she had 2 breathing treatments in the ER, bloodwork, and the chest xray. So, at 2:30, DH called (he works in the same ER but midnight shift so he was home sleeping). I left my mom, took my DSs and DH to grab lunch (we were starving), went to my mom's to get things she needed, dropped the family off at home, and walked back to the hospital (not far at all from my house). So I sat with my mom from 4-6 then came back home because DH works 7p-7a. Ugh! My mom called not that long ago and said the lung doctor came in to see her and said it may not be pneumonia, but something was on the xray and it may just be a respiratory infection. Either way, they treat it the same. I'm so glad I made my mom go, but didn't get anything accomplished today lol. I can't even go grocery shopping tonight since DH is at work and my mom is the one who usually will watch DSs if I need to go out at night. Hopefully, I can get some groceries while DSs are at Sunday School tomorrow morning. Then we'll head back to the hospital for awhile. At least I made a menu and grocery list for this week! And hopefully, I will enjoy the extra hour of sleep tonight!
> Jill


I'm so sorry about your mom, and I hope she is feeling better soon, and able to come home.  Hope you got some extra rest last night. 

Good morning, friends!!

Hope you all are well rested after a little extra sleep time.  It came at a great time for us, ds was up last friday, and up early yesterday, so he got a good 10 hours sleep last night, and we have plenty of free time before ccd this morning.  I need to get organized and make an exercise plan for this week.  In stead of going grocery shopping during ccd, I am going to walk/run.  I have run in about 2 weeks, and have only been averaging maybe 2 days a week of any exercise.  So I will start today, and I will get at least 3 days of exercise this week.   

Have a nice sunday everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.


----------



## dvccruiser76

pjlla said:


> DS's mouth is still sore and he is having difficulty eating, but isn't complaining too much and doesn't need any Advil, so I guess it isn't too bad.  He wasn't able to find a Lego that he wanted at Target today, so we might have to go shopping Saturday night, after our robotics meeting.



How is DS doing? Hope he's feeling better 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*-Thanks for being our weightkeeper.  I think we are lucky we have our own town electric department when something like this happens.  National grid and the other electric departments are so big and with such big outages, they just can't get it all done any quicker.  That was not me at the gym.  I don't go so  you were right, dh was wrong. lol.  Funny, the birthday party tonight I will see michele, but it's for the girl I was with at the movies when I first met you.  I'll have to tell them what a small world it really is and how the love of disney can connect people.



How was the party? I mentioned that I knew you to Steve and he said yeah and went on and on about maybe a baseball that they got for Michael. Does that sound right? And when I mentioned the not so nice girl from traveling he said yup and gave me the initials. He must have been thinking about it, because later in the day he came back and said how do you know her again? Explaining the DIS to him wouldn't be an easy thing as he's not all into stuff like that, so I just said my Disney boards 



Rose&Mike said:


> Today I have physical therapy. I'm taking a day off from working out, because my body is feeling a little beat up. I don't know if I mentioned, this, but I told Sue last week to switch me to being a Loser, since I am up 4 pounds for October, and 7 total, and I am happy to say I am down today!



You're doing great Rose! Keep up the good work 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



Since owning DVC we always stay at one of those resorts. Some day I would LOVE to stay in the castle 



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



Love Hate but I still weigh in each morning during the week to keep myself in check.



On that note, please keep PMing me your weights for the week everyone. I'm off to the outlets with DS and my mother for the day, but I'll check back in later. Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Lots of folks here needing a little extra 

Thank you so much, *Maria,* for being our coach last week and a big BL welcome to Coach *Kathy!* 

*CC* and *Trina* hope that power comes back very, very soon!  

*Jill,* hope that your Mom is doing better today.   

*Pamela,* congrats to your DD on her induction into NHS and good luck to your robotics guys!  



mikamah said:


> lol, thanks rose.Yes, *pamela*, if there's a ban-nah at the Y, I'll be under it. lol.  I really don't think it's me with the accent.



Well, not only do you have an accent but you also have a friend who obviously can't hear too well!    Honestly the only person who didn't have an accent to me was *Maria* and that's because we both were raised by people from Missouri.    Oh, and *Lisa* won't have an accent to me either because we are both California girls.   



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



We always stay onsite at WDW.  For the longest time we always stayed at Wilderness Lodge which was always a bit of a joke since we live in the Pacific NW.    We have branched out to Animal Kingdom Lodge now.  I love the boat rides at WL and the animals at AK.  I would love to stay at the Beachclub or Boardwalk some time.  

At DL we love the Grand Californian.    DL Hotel is fun, too but you just can't beat the location of the Grand Californian.  One of my favorite memories is of listening to a big owl hoot in the middle of the night there.  



DopeyDame said:


> Last week was by far my best week in BL - 4 days of exercise (3 run/walk, 1 weights), no soda at all, good food chocies overall... and I gained a pound.  Grrr.... Someone upthread posted to not let the scale have more power than you do, and I love that thought - thanks!



That is a bummer!  I'm sure the scale will show your hard work very soon!  

*LTS,* hope that tummy gets to feeling better soon.  

*Buffy,* great job making those small, positive, liveable changes!   



Disneywedding2010 said:


> WOW! I've never seen myself that high up on the list.. I've only made hat list one other time. HOLY COW! (Sorry, I'm just in shock)



Congratulations! 



JacksLilWench said:


> Finally back after a CRAZY week!  And I don't think it's gonna be any less crazy over the next couple months...oh well!  Fortunately I was able to maintain over the last week, so that's definitely a plus   This week though, it kicks into high gear: I refuse to have one more week in the 180's, knowing full well I can get below that.  This is so my week!



You can do it!  

*Sue,* enjoy your shopping day.  Hope you find some bargains!  



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



I do weigh myself every day -- it is a lifelong habit.  So I don't get discouraged when I see the scale fluctuating from day to day but try to pay more attention to the trends.  I always weigh first thing in the morning as soon I get up.  My scale is old, over 15 years old, so it is probably not as accurate as it could be.  It never compares favorably with the scales at the doctor's office.  

I squeaked into my new decade on Friday so I'm on track to make it into new territory by the end of the month.  The next two months are really do or die as far as making my goal for the Tinker Bell Half in January so I have to really, really watch it and stay OP.  Thank goodness for the *pjlla* challenge! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning.

Started my day off fat, dumb and happy.  Showered, dressed and grabbed a laundry basket of stuff that needed to go downstairs, headed down and missed the last step or two and had a good fall.    So now I just feel fat and dumb.  REALLY dumb!  My get up and go for the day has gone.  Good news is that I am fine, just some bruised knees.  I think this is the first time I have every fallen down the stairs in the 6 years we have lived here. 

Ended up not being able to find the craft supplies that I needed yesterday which was a real bummer.  Had to tell the girl scout leader that she may need to come up with a different plan.  Not sure if she will need me to go out today and buy other supplies.  Didn't get any scrapbooking mojo but did come home and finish crocheting a hat for my mil for Christmas and made my first granny square.  The granny square is pretty rough but I am excited that I was able to make it.  Now I just need to keep practicing.  It gives me something to do with my hands other than eat while I watch TV .


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> I come on every day and think maybe you'll be posting that your in the CP program today, and I can only imagine how hard the wait is for you.  I hope you hear soon.


I hope I hear soon too, but it could be a while. I guess they are kind of putting us on hold because a)current CPers already there are being asked to extend so they need replies from them and b)people who auditioned for character roles are being notified if they have been accepted for that, which means they can choose to be a character or to keep whatever other role hey were assigned when they were accepted. 

Really though, that list of people to tell that I posted will take about 5 minutes to get through, and when I post here it will be in giant purple letters with as many excited smilies as I can find. 



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



I was weighing myself every day but right now I'm not, because I'm just trying to stay at a maintain. I think my scale is pretty accurate because I just bought it a few months ago at Target. It was only $20 but it's holding up fine. When I do weigh myself it's first thing in the morning after I use the bathroom, as I've been told that it your true weight.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: I weigh myself first thing in the morning on weigh-in days. That being said, I usually do a "peek" Wednesday morning!  Our scale is nothing special; DH picked it out a few years ago when he was beginning to get some love handles! He's a workout demon so they were gone in no time. He weighs himself daily.

Jill-  for your mom

LTS- I, too, fell this morning on the stairs. The pathetic thing is there are only 2 stairs. I didn't fall to the ground, just did the "catch-me" dance down the last stair and across the room. Now my ankle hurts. I had it elevated for a bit but may take some aspirin and ice it while I read the paper.

Trina- OMG I hope you are staying warm and the power comes on soon! 

Not a lot going on today. Took DS2 to church at 8 AM because the guitar group where he plays flute is performing today. We told him we'd go to the 11 o'clock service and wished him luck for the 9 AM one! My walking partner and her DH are trying to come hear him play at 11. Hope they make it, although it will be a different type of service for them. She says she's really curious about Episcopalians since she's read The Mitford Series. Gotta love Father Tim!

I believe it is definitely time for aspirin. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone. 

I suggested to CC that I would do some pampering until she gets back on line.



Pampering Suggestion for Sunday 

Take some time either outside or at a window and look at the fall colors.  If you live somewhere where the leaves don't change colors then either take some time otside or by a window and remember how lucky you are that you don't get as much snow as some places


Here on the jersey shore we are in the middle of the fall season.  Some of the colors are beautiful.  Many of the trees in my yard have not turned yet so we have a couple more weeks before fall is over.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Started my day off fat, dumb and happy.  Showered, dressed and grabbed a laundry basket of stuff that needed to go downstairs, headed down and missed the last step or two and had a good fall.    So now I just feel fat and dumb.  REALLY dumb!  My get up and go for the day has gone.  Good news is that I am fine, just some bruised knees.  I think this is the first time I have every fallen down the stairs in the 6 years we have lived here.
> .



Your not dumb!! I'm sorry you fell down the stairs. If it will make you feel any better I constantly am tripping over my own two feet. I have cerebral palsy and I'm constantly tripping myself up, . I do it in public a lot sometimes and to keep me from feeling completely embarassed Alan will say something funny so I won't feel so bad about it. 
*



			Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject. Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale? Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.
		
Click to expand...

*

I used to weigh myself every day but I would get so discouraged. So now I only weigh myself on Fridays when I first get up. I've done that for most of the year and it seems to work. 

Well, today is the beginning of week 3 for me on this journey. The daylight savings time screwed me up and I didn't get up til noon. I will say the extra few hours of sleep felt great. I didn't eat breakfast, had leftovers from dinner last night for lunch, and we have a roast in the crockpot. I have 32 more ounces of water I need to drink by the end of the day. 

I was up til 2am this morning playing with my Wii. We have Wii Sports that I didn't even know til I started going through the games. WOW! I love it. I spent 45 minutes trying all the different games out. The boxing definately got my heart going. The golfing I hateed but only because well my eye hand coordination sucks. The baseball was cool but I'd say my favorite was the bowling. Its pretty funny that I can get a better bowling score through a video game then when I play it in real life. I was amazed when I plugged in all the information on my Sparkpeople fitness tracker that I had burned 250 calories! I'm going to do a little strength training today, my Biggest Loser weigh in, and the challenge. 

I'll be back later to read some more. I need to get the house vacuumed.


----------



## mackeysmom

mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



I used to pretty much always stay at POFQ.  Then we started doing a split stay - a few days at POFQ and a few days at a deluxe (we would try a different deluxe each year.)

I've had DVC now for the past 6 years or so, but the first three trips after buying into it, I still stayed at POFQ.  I took my nieces and nephew each on their own trip (just the two of us) the year they each made their First Communion.  They got to pick where they wanted to stay, and each picked POFQ based on the pool and the food court.  

I'd like to try AKL Kidani Village one more time - I stayed there when they first opened, and there were still some kinks to be worked out (including being stuck in an elevator for hours and hours - resulting in climbing out of said elevator on a "ladder" made of firemen. ).  



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



Every single day - after using bathroom, no clothes, right before getting in the shower.   I do have an "official" weigh-in day, but I have always weighed myself every single day.  It sort of keeps me "in check".    

My scale is nothing special - a Tanita from Target that I've had for years.  It is a few pounds off from the scale at my old WW center - but it is consistent.

I convinced my neices to pick Panera for lunch today - so I was able to make some good choices.  Afterwards though, they did ask me to bring them to a new frozen yogurt place that just opened - one of those places that has 20+ flavor choices and 49 toppings and charges you by the ounce.  I wanted everything - but managed to keep my portion at a decent size.  I chose coconut flavored low-fat frozen yogurt (no more than about 1/4 cup) with some pineapple chunks and a smidge of chocolate sauce. 

I reported one pound loss this week.  Not as dramatic as last week's 3.5 pound loss, but a loss nonetheless.  No complaints here. 

- Laura


----------



## tigger813

UGH! Skipping weigh in this week! Just been a rough week! And am really aggravated right now with our online prescription service! I was checking the status of my BCP and from what I see they have no record of it! I better have it in the next 10 days or I may be gaining weight for the wrong reasons! I hate this company but I get 3 months worth! They have been nothing but a problem for me from the start! I sent a NASTY email to them demanding to hear from a manager on my cell phone tomorrow and I will also call them first thing in the morning! They called while I was away a few weeks ago with a recorded message about the prescription being in process and now it's no where to be found. Brian couldn't technically respond to the call as it was explicitly for me. I did find a page where it says it was being processed on the 27th and then when I click for the status it says there is no prescriptions available!

Sorry to vent!

Had a great day at Izzie's party. She got some fun gifts. We just played Disney Cranium which is a lot of fun. Ash is practicing her flute now. Planning on going to the mall in the morning to either walk with Redwalker or do some Christmas shopping. The mall was a madhouse today when we were looking for winter hats for the girls. 10-20 people in each line! JCPenney has some amazing deals going on right now!

TTFN 

Watching the end of the Patriots game right now! OMG! This is painful!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Sat- We stay at all dif resorts.  We have DVC as weel.  This year has been AKL Jambo, BCV, POP, OKW,BWV.  Last year we also had BLT , WL, BCV,BWV and POR, and POP.  I love them all but for dif reasons.  We really spend time at the resorts as well as the parks.  The pools, restaurants, ping pong, shuffleboard, animals, shows, bch movies...it adds so much to the trip and when you go often you don't feel the need to do all the park stuff each and every time.

QOTD Sun- the Scale- have to have mine-it is the only way to keep me on track.  All the other things help but I need to see that number daily.


----------



## trinaweena

The power is back! It felt really nice to have the power back finally.  But at the same time, as much as I longed for things to return to normal I'm not ready for things to come back to normal, if that makes sense.  I'm not ready to go back to school, work, working out, diet, meal planning, and just life in general.  I've been very crabby lately, and I think it has something to do with the not working out and just eating what i can.  

Right now im just kind of catching up on tv shows. Watching Downton Abbey, it's the season finale and i've heard its going to make me cry.  Right now everyone is getting sick which is not great because I already have a stomach ache so watching people get sick is not fun! I also watched The Walking Dead and Once Upon a Time tonight as well as watched American Horror Story which is....a really strange and freaky show. But interesting.

Tomorrow will be a day to get back on track a little, and then tuesday its studying like a mad woman for my exam (totally put off weeks of homework) and going to try to get back to working out.  I bought some soups for lunch this week and some frozen things for meals. we didn't really have the grocery money for big meals this week so we will do our best.

I was supposed to make cupcakes to bring into my manager at work as a thank you for letting my dogs stay there while i was at work this week to keep warm, but i just didnt have the energy. We will see tomorrow maybe.


----------



## tigger813

Awake since 4:30. I should get in a workout but I think I'll do some cleaning and watch one of the many Christmas movies I recorded this weekend on Hallmark Channel. I'm trying to find all of my coupons for shopping today too. Out school sold these little special coupon books which for the first time were worth it for me to buy. I'm trying to be better at couponing. I'm so bad about forgetting to bring them when I shop. 

Izzie got the Disney Cranium game at her party yesterday. It's so much fun!

Gotta get moving here. I also want to continue putting away Halloween decorations and get out my Thanksgiving turkey cookie jar that I always fill with candy. I think I'll put Izzie's Halloween candy in there. She knows that she has to ask me for some before she takes it so she doesn't break the turkey.

Have a great day everyone!

Excited that the Jet Blue flights came out today and next Sunday we should know the Southwest flights as well!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.


I weigh myself almost every morning, before I eat and shower, and also have come to know the daily fluctuations, and not get frustrated when I'm up if I know I don't deserve it.  It does help  keep me in check when I'm not on track, and i start to see the scale inching up, it can help reel me back in.  On the other hand, occassionally, I will have been really off track, and think the scale should be up and it's not, and that will sometimes make me stay off track, and then I'll see a huge gain.  It is a bit of a head game I play with myself, but the long and short of it is, I know what I need to do.  When I do it, eat well, exercise, I will lose the weight.  When I don't I will gain the weight.   Now looking at what I just wrote, you'd think it would be easier to just do it right, now wouldn't you.



dvccruiser76 said:


> How was the party? I mentioned that I knew you to Steve and he said yeah and went on and on about maybe a baseball that they got for Michael. Does that sound right? And when I mentioned the not so nice girl from traveling he said yup and gave me the initials. He must have been thinking about it, because later in the day he came back and said how do you know her again? Explaining the DIS to him wouldn't be an easy thing as he's not all into stuff like that, so I just said my Disney boards


That's so funny.  I was explaining how i knew you to Michele and it didn't seem so simple to explain.  We had a great time, so many laughs and stories from the past.  Yes, at Michael's first game where steve gave us the tickets, he and Michele were sitting in the front row with some other friends, and they caught a foul ball, and he brought it over to us in our seats, with a beer for me.  So sweet.  Hope you had a successful day shopping.  


lisah0711 said:


> Well, not only do you have an accent but you also have a friend who obviously can't hear too well!    Honestly the only person who didn't have an accent to me was *Maria* and that's because we both were raised by people from Missouri.    Oh, and *Lisa* won't have an accent to me either because we are both California girls.


Now I'm singing, I wish we all could be california girls.  





lisah0711 said:


> I squeaked into my new decade on Friday so I'm on track to make it into new territory by the end of the month.  The next two months are really do or die as far as making my goal for the Tinker Bell Half in January so I have to really, really watch it and stay OP.  Thank goodness for the *pjlla* challenge!
> 
> Have a great day all!


Very exciting, Lisa.  Your hard work is paying off!!  Thank goodness for the pjlla plan.  I am going to be successful at it, but used up another off track day yesterday.  So only 2 more, but only 2 more weekends too, so I know I can do it.  



lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Started my day off fat, dumb and happy.  Showered, dressed and grabbed a laundry basket of stuff that needed to go downstairs, headed down and missed the last step or two and had a good fall.    So now I just feel fat and dumb.  REALLY dumb!  My get up and go for the day has gone.  Good news is that I am fine, just some bruised knees.  I think this is the first time I have every fallen down the stairs in the 6 years we have lived here.


Glad you're ok and didn't get hurt too badly.  So scary. Hang in thee.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I hope I hear soon too, but it could be a while. I guess they are kind of putting us on hold because a)current CPers already there are being asked to extend so they need replies from them and b)people who auditioned for character roles are being notified if they have been accepted for that, which means they can choose to be a character or to keep whatever other role hey were assigned when they were accepted.
> 
> Really though, that list of people to tell that I posted will take about 5 minutes to get through, and when I post here it will be in giant purple letters with as many excited smilies as I can find.


That's good they let you know the process and why it takes so long.  But why don't they just  know that you are the best candidate, and scoop you up right now and get on with it.  



glss1/2fll said:


> LTS- I, too, fell this morning on the stairs. The pathetic thing is there are only 2 stairs. I didn't fall to the ground, just did the "catch-me" dance down the last stair and across the room. Now my ankle hurts. I had it elevated for a bit but may take some aspirin and ice it while I read the paper.


I hope your ankle is ok today. Bad day for the stairs yesterday. 



donac said:


> Pampering Suggestion for Sunday
> 
> Take some time either outside or at a window and look at the fall colors.  If you live somewhere where the leaves don't change colors then either take some time otside or by a window and remember how lucky you are that you don't get as much snow as some places
> 
> 
> Here on the jersey shore we are in the middle of the fall season.  Some of the colors are beautiful.  Many of the trees in my yard have not turned yet so we have a couple more weeks before fall is over.


Thanks so much for doing this Dona.  What a great idea.  I'm amazed how many leaves are still on the trees here, and the color is beautiful too.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I was up til 2am this morning playing with my Wii. We have Wii Sports that I didn't even know til I started going through the games. WOW! I love it. I spent 45 minutes trying all the different games out. The boxing definately got my heart going. The golfing I hateed but only because well my eye hand coordination sucks. The baseball was cool but I'd say my favorite was the bowling. Its pretty funny that I can get a better bowling score through a video game then when I play it in real life. I was amazed when I plugged in all the information on my Sparkpeople fitness tracker that I had burned 250 calories! I'm going to do a little strength training today, my Biggest Loser weigh in, and the challenge.


It is fun to pull the wii out after a break.  I love the wii fit boxing too.  The running and biking is fun also.  



mackeysmom said:


> I've had DVC now for the past 6 years or so, but the first three trips after buying into it, I still stayed at POFQ.  I took my nieces and nephew each on their own trip (just the two of us) the year they each made their First Communion.  They got to pick where they wanted to stay, and each picked POFQ based on the pool and the food court.
> 
> I'd like to try AKL Kidani Village one more time - I stayed there when they first opened, and there were still some kinks to be worked out (including being stuck in an elevator for hours and hours - resulting in climbing out of said elevator on a "ladder" made of firemen. ).
> 
> I reported one pound loss this week.  Not as dramatic as last week's 3.5 pound loss, but a loss nonetheless.  No complaints here.


How awesome to take you niece and nephew on their own special trip with auntie.  Such wonderful memories they will always treasure.  Was one of them with you for the elevator rescue?  How scary. Nice job on the loss.



tigger813 said:


> Watching the end of the Patriots game right now! OMG! This is painful!


It was painful, and I'm not a big fan, watch every game but we were at some friends yesterday for the game, and it was quite a game.  Hope the pharmacy stuff gets worked out.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD Sat- We stay at all dif resorts.  We have DVC as weel.  This year has been AKL Jambo, BCV, POP, OKW,BWV.  Last year we also had BLT , WL, BCV,BWV and POR, and POP.  I love them all but for dif reasons.  We really spend time at the resorts as well as the parks.  The pools, restaurants, ping pong, shuffleboard, animals, shows, bch movies...it adds so much to the trip and when you go often you don't feel the need to do all the park stuff each and every time.


We seem to spend more time at the resorts on successive trips too.  I think I came to realize a few trips ago that if we don't do something, we will defnitely be back, so it's more relaxing. 



trinaweena said:


> The power is back! It felt really nice to have the power back finally.  But at the same time, as much as I longed for things to return to normal I'm not ready for things to come back to normal, if that makes sense.  I'm not ready to go back to school, work, working out, diet, meal planning, and just life in general.  I've been very crabby lately, and I think it has something to do with the not working out and just eating what i can.
> 
> Right now im just kind of catching up on tv shows. Watching Downton Abbey, it's the season finale and i've heard its going to make me cry.  Right now everyone is getting sick which is not great because I already have a stomach ache so watching people get sick is not fun! I also watched The Walking Dead and Once Upon a Time tonight as well as watched American Horror Story which is....a really strange and freaky show. But interesting.


So excited the power is back for you, and I hope you're able to get back some semblance of normalcy soon.  



tigger813 said:


> Izzie got the Disney Cranium game at her party yesterday. It's so much fun!
> 
> Excited that the Jet Blue flights came out today and next Sunday we should know the Southwest flights as well!!!!!
> 
> TTFN


We've never played Cranium.  I like to get michael some disney stuff for christmas, I'll have to check it out.  When is your next trip?  Very exciting when all the flight prices are out and you can book.


Good morning friends,

I'm sorry I didn't get back on last night.  We went to a Patriots game party, and got home a little later than planned, and ds wasn't feeling well, so I laid down with him, and then it was morning.   Oh well, at least I didn't do any late night eating, but I did enjoy the party, and thought I wasn't out of control, I didn't track, so it wasn't an on plan day for me.  Though I did start the day out with an hour walk/run while ds was at ccd, and that felt good.  I walked more than ran, I guess I walked 5 min, ran 3 min or so.  

It's monday, back to work, back on track, and hope to see a loss this week, since this past week was a maintain.  

Have a great day.  brb with the qotd.


----------



## mikamah

I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before. 

Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Now looking at what I just wrote, you'd think it would be easier to just do it right, now wouldn't you.



 Isn't that the truth?!? 



mikamah said:


> Now I'm singing, I wish we all could be california girls.



 Make sure it is the Disney's California Adventure version that you hear in your head! 



mikamah said:


> I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



 You mean you can vacation somewhere besides Disney?!? 

Okay, London, because both DH and DS want to go there but I might have to sneak in a side trip to Disneyland Paris since it is so close. 

*Trina,* glad you have power back at last!  

*LTS,* glad that you are okay after your fall.  

You, too, *Linda.* 

*Gretchen,* they are obviously looking for the perfect place for you!  

*Laura,* that was quite an exciting story about Kidani!   I actually prefer staying at Jambo house, even though the DVC rooms are a bit smaller.  I love the animals. 4.5 pounds in two weeks is a great loss! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



We really don't go on vacations! I went to Cedar Point in 8th grade with some of my class, but that was definitely not my favorite trip. I would go on a world wide Disney tour. I'd spend time at WDW, DL, DL Paris, Tokyo DL, Hong Kong DL, do a Disney cruise, and an Adventures by Disney trip, probably the one in Ireland, or the Britain and France one.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

mikamah said:


> Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?


Sorry for the late response.  My MIL, FIL, neice and DW aunt visited us in Alabama this weekend from New Orleans.  The girls all went to the Disney on Ice while FIL and I prepared dinner before the Alabama/LSU game.  How about them Tigers!!!  We ate pretty healthy up until the game and FIL cooked a bunch of different cajun dishes.  So DW and I had to watch our portion sizes big time and we made sure we went for our weekend runs to help keep on track. 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?


If we travel with the inlaws we always stay at a DVC resort.  If we go on just a family trip we stay at Pop Century or POFQ.  We have stayed at most of the DVC resorts but the one I love is the Boardwalk.  I love walking around in the mornings when everyone is still asleep and the atmosphere at night is just fun.  The one resort I haven't stayed at but want to is the Grand Floridian.  But thats not in plans anytime soon. 



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



I use to weigh daily, in the mornings before my shower.  But then I found myself being disappointed when I thought it should show a negative and it didn't.  Then over time as I began to realize that it is not healthy to stress out daily about it I began to weighly 2 times per week, Monday and Friday.  



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



We vacationed at the Grand Canyon a few years ago and loved it.  The place I would most like to vacation would be Ireland, with added days for Great Britain and France (Can't miss a chance to see the mouse in Paris).  My family originated from Ireland so I would like to travel there to see where my heritage came from .

Hope everyone has been doing well and have a great week.

Tim


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



I would say I have a "like" relationship with my scale.  I don't always hate it, but I don't always love it either!  I weigh myself about twice a week, first thing in the morning after going to the bathroom.  I have a doctors' slide scale, so I think it's pretty accurate.



mikamah said:


> I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



I have been tossing around the idea of going to New Orleans next year for vacation.  With all the construction going on in MK, I don't know if I would want to go, just to have something open (like the Little Mermaid ride...) a month after I get back home.  So if I wait until it all opens, I think I'll be a much happier camper


----------



## liesel

*Dona* Um, fall has been over here for a while, we are in winter!  I do have a great mountain view outside my window and happened to be enjoying that on Friday.

*Jill* I hope your mom is feeling better.

*Buffy* Great job on the loss and resisting soda!

*DisneyWedding2010* Sounds like you are doing fantastic and have a good routine going.  Congrats on making the top 10!

*Laura* Congrats on losing again.  I didn't have the greatest week between TOM and Halloween candy.  This week will be better!

*LTS and Linda* Sorry about the falls down the stairs this morning.

*Pamela* I'm sorry about the lack of instruction at the Zumbathon.  So not fun!  Were they at least cueing with hand guestures.  Some instructors do that instead of using verbal commands, which is annoying if you can't see them too well.  The guy that developed Zumba prefers hand cues.

*LisaH* Great job on getting into the new decade!  I moved to California when I was 9.  Before that was Texas, Georgia, and Oklahoma.  I guess I had a pretty strong southern accent while living in Georgia, but I got rid of it after moving to California.  So yes, I sound like a Californian, people can't tell I was a southern girl!  I've been to London, its a great city!

*Trina* So glad the power is back on!    I'm sure you'll get back into your routine in no time.

*Gretchen* We are waiting right with you for your CP results.  Here's some extra pixie dust.  

*Maria* Sounds like a busy weekend.  Sometimes takeout is unavoidable, you just have to do the best with the crazy schedule you have sometimes.

*Tracey* The Disney Cranium sounds like fun, I'll have to check that out sometime.

*Kathy* Thanks so much for coaching this week.  You sounded like you needed the rest!

QOTD: My favorite vacation so far would be the one we took to Kauai in September, it wasn't long enough but it was so much fun!  A close second would be the 2 week UK trip DH and I took prekids (England, Scotland, Northern Ireland, Ireland, and Wales).  That was my first big adventure!  Right now I would want to go to Bora Bora and stay in one of those fabulous huts over the ocean.

QOTD Sunday: I weigh in on the Wii fit once a week for my "official" weigh in and use a scale to spot check myself daily.  Unfortunately our Wii broke last week and we need to send it in for repairs so I don't know my exact weight.    My home scale has been on the fritz lately too so I need to replace it.  I like knowing how much I weigh, it helps keep me in check although I do get frustrated when I don't see the results from the work I do!


----------



## lovetoscrap

glss1/2fll said:


> LTS- I, too, fell this morning on the stairs. The pathetic thing is there are only 2 stairs. I didn't fall to the ground, just did the "catch-me" dance down the last stair and across the room. Now my ankle hurts. I had it elevated for a bit but may take some aspirin and ice it while I read the paper.


  How are you doing today?  I think I was lucky that I didn't even realize what was happening until I hit the floor!  Probably saved me from really getting hurt.  I am fine today-- hope your ankle is feeling better.

My DD11 said she had slipped on the upper part of our stairs yesterday morning too (no injuries, more funny than anything according to her and DD15) so I am going to blame it on the tilt of the earth or the magnetic poles or a gravity glitch!  3 people falling means it had to be some sort of geoglobal event, right?



mackeysmom said:


> I'd like to try AKL Kidani Village one more time - I stayed there when they first opened, and there were still some kinks to be worked out (including being stuck in an elevator for hours and hours - resulting in climbing out of said elevator on a "ladder" made of firemen. ).
> 
> 
> 
> Every single day - after using bathroom, no clothes, right before getting in the shower.   I do have an "official" weigh-in day, but I have always weighed myself every single day.  It sort of keeps me "in check".
> 
> *  Me too!*
> 
> I convinced my neices to pick Panera for lunch today - so I was able to make some good choices.  Afterwards though, they did ask me to bring them to a new frozen yogurt place that just opened - one of those places that has 20+ flavor choices and 49 toppings and charges you by the ounce.  I wanted everything - but managed to keep my portion at a decent size.  I chose coconut flavored low-fat frozen yogurt (no more than about 1/4 cup) with some pineapple chunks and a smidge of chocolate sauce.
> 
> - Laura


  Your AKL story has my claustrophobia meter pegged!  Being stuck in an elevator is one of my biggest fears.  But of course that has never stopped me from being lazy and taking the elevator instead of the stairs.

We have a new place called Sweet Frog that is like that.  I had never heard of it or the concept.  I just stopped in with my kids one day and was like what the heck?!!  Great business concept though-- it is pretty hard to judge how much you are getting when you put it in the cup so more than likely it is more $$$ for them.  I was disappointed they didn't have any truly small cups to make it easier to judge/control portion size better.



tigger813 said:


> UGH! Skipping weigh in this week! Just been a rough week! And am really aggravated right now with our online prescription service! I was checking the status of my BCP and from what I see they have no record of it! I better have it in the next 10 days or I may be gaining weight for the wrong reasons! I hate this company but I get 3 months worth! They have been nothing but a problem for me from the start! I sent a NASTY email to them demanding to hear from a manager on my cell phone tomorrow and I will also call them first thing in the morning! They called while I was away a few weeks ago with a recorded message about the prescription being in process and now it's no where to be found. Brian couldn't technically respond to the call as it was explicitly for me. I did find a page where it says it was being processed on the 27th and then when I click for the status it says there is no prescriptions available!


That is so frustrating.  I hope they get it figured out.  If it is going to be delayed try calling your dr office and see if they have a sample you can pick up.  My dr gave me 2 months samples at my visit a few weeks ago and I am holding on to them for "emergency" use.  



trinaweena said:


> The power is back! It felt really nice to have the power back finally.  But at the same time, as much as I longed for things to return to normal I'm not ready for things to come back to normal, if that makes sense.  I'm not ready to go back to school, work, working out, diet, meal planning, and just life in general.  I've been very crabby lately, and I think it has something to do with the not working out and just eating what i can.


Glad you have power back!  



tigger813 said:


> A I'm trying to find all of my coupons for shopping today too. Out school sold these little special coupon books which for the first time were worth it for me to buy. I'm trying to be better at couponing. I'm so bad about forgetting to bring them when I shop.



I need to do that today too.  In fact no one even brought in the Sunday paper yesterday.  I really tried to get into the major couponing thing but just don't have the patience or dedication.   And usually I send DH a list to pick up on his way home from work so the coupons are home with me anyway.  



Not much for me to report today.  Cleaned the kitchen, am descaling the coffee maker and doing laundry.  Need to make a menu and grocery list  WooHoo, I am a wild woman!   

I learned to crochet Granny Squares this weekend so I spent all evening doing that yesterday.  I am trying to use up a ball of yarn while I practice.  I have 9 done and will probably get one or two more out of this yarn, then I have to figure out what to do with all of them!

Time to heat up some broccoli soup I made yesterday for lunch and probably make a salad.


----------



## tigger813

Pharmacy thing should be straightened out. I have to call and check Wednesday afternoon. They are expeiditing the order. Somebody apparently canceled the order but a manager expedited the order. I spoke to a very nice lady who spent quite a while taking care of things.

Got some Christmas shopping done. Got each of the girls a puffy vest and another Angry Bird for their stockings. I also got Ashleigh an action figure that I have been searching everywhere for. ToysRUs had it and I had a coupon. I'm doing really well getting good deals and using coupons. I am having a hard time finding an angry bird game that apparently is the hot item. I put my name on an email list to get it when it becomes available or otherwise I will order it on Amazon. I got my Mom a sweater she wanted and a shirt for myself at Old Navy that was only $5. They even gave me an extra 30% off. So ended up being a successful trip. I wanted to get Brian and me new pillows but I didn't seen any.

Watching one of the many holiday specials I recorded on Hallmark Channel this weekend. Watching Love's Christmas Journey but it's kind of frightening! It's 4 hours long!

Got about 30 minutes until I have to get Izzie and then I have to take her to dancing. Going to make some coffee cake tonight so we have easy meals this week. Got Drs appts and dentist appts this week. Glad Friday is a day off!

Gotta go!

TTFN


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



I feel like my scale and I sometimes exist in parallel universes, where my actions should have an effect, but sometimes they don't -- both negative and positive  I generally weigh myself every day, and I weigh after I work out and before I shower. That's my low weight of the day, and I'm goin' with it!  I do think the scale is accurate, but I try to have it be a motivator rather than a detriment. That's not always easy to do, but I try...



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



I think my favorite non-Disney vacation is to take a cruise. We had a fabulous time cruising to Bermuda as a family, and dh and I did a 10-yr. anniversary cruise alone which was also pretty magical  If I could go anywhere in the world, oh what the heck, I'd make it a long trip and combine the 2 places I really want to see -- I'd go to Egypt and see the pyramids and Alexandria, and I'd go to St. Petersburg, Russia. When we were in college my bff and I used to say if we won the lottery we'd go to all the places in order in the "Kokomo" song from "Cocktail". I've actually made it to half, but not in the same trip! Jamaica, Bermuda, Bahamas -- I think I'm missing Aruba, Key Largo, and Montego. I could see the first two, I'm not going back to Jamaica if I can help it. We were not impressed 

*Dona* -- Loved the pamper task! We have some gorgeous leaves right now. It is a beautiful time to be in New England! 

Maria


----------



## cobbler

Hello all-

I hate to check-in & run but I'm leaving to teach my night class soon.

I got my workout in today - 45 minutes of interval training  And I am finally down some weight!!!!!!!! 1 pound but I will take it!!! (2 if you count the weight gain I experienced earlier last week). 

I'm excited for that

Also went grocery shopping and spent $200 (AACK!!) but bought organic fresh fruit and veggies along with other organic food + planned out meals for the entire week that were healthy and consisted of salads for most all meals. 

For my dinner tonight for class is a half of turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread, organic strawberries (about 6 or 7) and a small amount of wheat thins + water.

Hope everyone has a good evening - gotta go to get gas before the loooong drive to class!


----------



## donac

Pampering Task for Monday

With the change in time over the weekend our bodies need to be reset.  Try to get to bed a little earlier than usual.  I know for some people this is hard but even if it is 5 minutes earlier.


----------



## donac

Good Monday afternoon. 

Sorry I haven't been on in a couple of day but I spent Sat morning working on a quilt for a dear friend.  She is going through treatment for lung and brain cancer.  She has a really positive attitude but I hope they can find something to help her.  She has only had one bad reaction so far which is pretty good.  I had lunch with her and another friend who retired a couple of years ago.  It was a lot of fun but she has been on my mind all weekend.

QOTD  Disney hotels.  I have stayed at the top and at the bottom.  My sister has helped me stay at AK, WL and BLT in Aug.  I love POFQ.  we have stayed there several times.  I like how small it is.  I have stayed at ASMo and had fun there.  We enjoyed our stay at POP.  My favorite place to stay is the campgrounds.  It is so quiet and peaceful.  It is hard to believe you are only  a boatride away from the MK.

I hate the scale..  That's al I say about it. 

QOTD  I would love to go to England but I don't think dh would like some of the places I would like to see.  I have read many books about England and would love to visit some those places.  I would love to visit the Vatican and Ireland.  I love visiting Washington DC


It is Jersey week here.  My school had classes today and Wednesday.  Tuesday the teachers have an inservice.   and then we are all off on Thursday and Friday.  

Off to get some laundry started and dinner started.

Have a happy and healthy evening.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello All    I've been so slack this week all around-eating, exercising and not reading/posting on the DIS!   Making an effort to get back into it today.  I just sent my weight in to Sue.  I'm up 1.2 from my lowest of the challenge but if I work hard I can get that off and more by Thanksgiving.

I've skim read the pages I missed so I am caught up with everything.
 for everyone that needs one.  Not too much going on around here.  DS has started Driver's Ed so he is at school for 3 extra hours for 10 days.   I've been enjoying my alone time but I have not felt like going to the gym after work!  Today was such a gorgeous day, I should have gone for a walk but here I am glued to the TV awaiting the Conrad Murray verdict.



mikamah said:


> Friday 11/4/11 qotd- What are your weekend plans, and what weight loss challenges do you forsee over the weekend?  What can you do to deal with these upcoming challenges, to keep on a healthy track and prevent you from backsliding?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Wish I had read this BEFORE my weekend! Might have given me inspiration to do better!  Friday was a horrible windy cold rainy day.  I worked until 12 and then treated myself to Bojangles (fried chicken) for lunch Made my menus for the week and grocery shopped. We had sausage & peppers for supper. DS had a friend sleepover and we watched Zookeeper.  Saturday I watched my college rival football game and my team played awful.  Sat night we went to the Apple store to get DS Iphone repaired and ate Mexican.  I picked up a Haan steam mop on clearance at Macy's for $49 plus tax!  I had one sitting in my Kohl's cart online for $106 waiting for a 30% off code that starts Weds. Sunday I steam mopped the kitchen and master bath and helped DS BSA troop mark all the veterans graves in town with flags and markers so I was a little bit more active atleast that one day




mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



We have not been to DW since 2006 but we have stayed at the WL and WL cabins as a family.  DH and I stayed at GF for our honeymoon.  We are foolish and like to stay at "fancy" places when we go on vacation. We might have to eat beans for a few weeks but it's just something we like to do.  It feels fun to splurge once in awhile since we are usually so strict with our budget. I think I'd like to stay at the Contemporary sometime.  Would love to book the Walt Disney Suite on a cruise sometime



mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



Love love love my scale   I bought a very nice scale in Germany that is sleek, razor thin and weighs me to .2 of a pound.  I had the same old plain white scale for probably 20 yrs before that.  I weigh daily, just after bathroom and right before shower, at 5:30 am on weekdays.  It's just part of my routine and I'm rarely surprised by the results.  I believe this scale is very accurate but I'm not sure if it's sold in the US.   Not sure of the name right now.  My advice to others is to do what works for you.  Experiment until you find what you are comfortable with....daily/weekly, etc.   Just don't go too long in between weigh-ins or you may get a bad surprise!



mikamah said:


> I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



Oh we had so many nice trips while living in Europe the past 2 years, week in Ireland, week in Netherlands, week in London, several trips to Paris although never to Disney, trips to Poland, Prague, Austria, Switzerland, Spain, Italy.  It is hard to say which was my favorite.   If money was no object, I would love to go back to Europe for several weeks, visiting some places over again and going to new places.

Well, I need to get moving and pick up DS from Driver's Ed and hit the Wal-Mart quickly for a few things.  See you all tomorrow!   Have a great week!


----------



## pjlla

Hi friends!  Happy Monday evening!

Sorry I've been missing again!  Just been super busy.  

The show yesterday at the North Shore Music Theater (Legally Blonde) was fabulous.  For those of you in the area, I highly recommend it!  

Other than the show, I've been right out straight with robotics stuff and meetings, and probably will be for the remainder of the week.  Our competition is Saturday!

I'll try to pop on later and play catch up!........................P


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> I am so glad to be changing the clocks this weekend. It's so dark in the mornings! But, I am not so happy that it's going to be dark early at night. It just gives me less time to run outside. It's supposed to be in the 50s and 60s here in PA until Wednesday so I am going to try to enjoy every minute of it before winter sets in. I hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> Jill



I loved the light this morning too,  but it was so depressing to leave the school at 5pm today and it was absolutely pitch dark!



tigger813 said:


> Back from Trick or Treating! It was cold but doable! Enjoying my 2nd raspberry white Russian! This one is to warm up!
> 
> Gearing up for a soccer game and an end of the season soccer party tomorrow. And maybe a church Halloween Party!
> 
> Girls are headed to bed now! I'm tired. Been pretty much awake since 3:30 this morning!
> 
> Gotta be up by 7 in the morning! UGH!
> 
> Sunday is Izzie's b'day party and basketball clinic for Ash. Going to be a crazy weekend!
> TTFN



You must really burn lots of calories in your workouts to manage in all of those yummy sounding  drinks!  You always have such delicious sounding weekend treats!



mackeysmom said:


> I
> I've been taking a few one-day courses at the local community college (powerpoint, photoshop, etc.) in order to strenghten my resume.  Tomorrow is Intermediate Excel.  Since these classes are held in a computer lab, there are strict "no food/no drink" rules.   I normally drink about 100+ ounces of water a day, so that will put a kink in those plans.
> 
> Those classes sound like a great idea!  Good for you for improving your brain, as well as your body!!
> 
> Sunday I have to watch my nieces while my sister and brother-in-law are at an out-of-town wedding.  I promised I would take them out to lunch - I'm thinking Panera but they are asking for Friendly's.   I'll have to check out the website and see what will work for me.  (Saving room for at least one scoop of ice cream, of course!)
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody,
> Laura



Good luck with Friendly's.  Last time I checked they did NOT have any NI on their website or available in the restaurants.  I even contacted corporate but didn't get a very satisfactory answer.  Curious to see if things have improved at all.  I find that to be BY FAR one of the hardest restaurants to manage.



lovetoscrap said:


> What a week!  I went from never having anything to do to not having any time at home!  Volunteered at the schools Wed, Thurs and today.  Been trying to do stuff around the house-- spent all evening tonight reorgainzing my cardstock/paper racks and sorting other stuff to get my scrapbook room cleaned up.
> 
> I have been totally off program this week.  Just too tired and not in the mood.  My stomach is finally feeling better though so back on program ASAP.  Need to get a menu and grocery list done.
> 
> Sorry I haven't had time to keep up or check in.  I hope things will slow down next week, but Marching Band season is over (at least the afternoon practices are) so I can start subing since DD15 will be home when DD11 gets home.



Busy, busy lady!  I love reorganizing and straightening up my scrap area!  Does that make us "scrap nerds"?



trinaweena said:


> Tomorrow will be day 8 with no power. Its amazing how bad a power outage is for your diet. I live off fast food and only want hot meals, forget salad. I gained a ppound this week and in general feel crappy because I haven't excercised all week (gym has no power, trees and power lines outside, house too cold/no power). I've basically been working my butt off and trying to stay warm and make the best of it but im starting to get cranky. Really cranky. I might go running tomorrow just for something to do. My hips been bothering me though and that's withoout any activity. And the doctor has no power. Sigh. Miss you all, cross your fingers for me!




Oh heavens above!  EIGHT DAYS??!!  I'm so sorry.  I don't blame you for being cranky. I'd be cranky by day 3!  Wish we were closer, I'd let you use my generator.  



mikamah said:


> That's awful noone ever offers to send food for the boys, they're teenages for crying out loud, and we all know how much teenage boys eat.
> Is it the North Shore music theater?  There's a Panera at the 128 exit right before the music theater, and some other restaurants in that plaza, but not sure about a subway or chipotle.
> 
> Actually, this year we are 3 boys and 2 girls and the girls can definitely pack away the food too!
> 
> There is a Chipotle in Danvers, but we opted to eat up here before hitting the road.
> 
> 
> Sorry about your grandma.   Nice work on the soda.  I offered Michael 25 dollars to go the month of November without soda, and without whining about it, and he took the offer.  The football team is going out for pizza and soda today, and he has the football banquet next week, but he's going to stick with the no soda for both of them.  Made me very happy.   We went to fast food once a month only, and have missed a month on occassion too.
> 
> Hope he makes it for the month!!
> 
> So so sorry for you and your friends loss.  I can not even imagine what they are going through.  It's tragic.
> 
> 
> Had a really fun night out last night.  We had so many laughs reminiscing about the old days, and catching up on everyone.  I stuck with my plan, had 2 beers, and a chicken sandwich with cucumber salad instead of fries, and didn't touch the cake.
> 
> I'm off to the football field to work snack bar duty at 8:30, and should be done at 11ish.  Our game is at 3:00 and then the coaches are taking the boys out for pizza.  Tonight I'll enjoy doing my last load of muddy football laundry!!!  And then we'll hang out and watch a movie and call it an early night.  DS was still awake when we got home last night at 11:30 so he needs to get to bed early tonight.
> 
> Have a fantastic saturday everyone!!



Hope your Saturday was wonderful!



mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



Well.... stayed Deluxe (Contemporary) in 1974!!   Stayed Mod. in 1992 on our honeymoon (CBR).  And stayed off-sight at Homewood Suites in Kissimee (no longer there) in 2002 and 2004.... it was a GREAT choice for us at the time.  Both times we went in January, when park hours were short.  We had a great one bedroom suite with a kitchenette.  We were able to put the kids to bed at a reasonable hour and not have to sit in the dark.  Plus we saved lots of money by eating breakfast and often dinner in the room.  It wasn't exactly "fancy" eating, but it worked really well for us at the time.  

In 2008 we stayed at Pop.  We wanted to be able to take advantage of EMH and didn't have to worry any longer about the kids going to bed early.  Plus DH wanted to be able to head back to the room whenever he wanted, so he was able to use Disney buses and leave me the rental car.  

DS and I stayed at the Hilton at DTD in 2010 for free on points.  THat is a nice hotel and we had a great view of DTD plus free breakfast on club level!  And DD and I stayed at All-Star Sports earlier this year.  We didn't have enough points for a full stay at the Hilton and I didn't want to deal with checking in and out and possibly changing hotels, so we picked the absolute cheapest room we could get onsite and it was great!  I didn't think we'd like AS-Sports but we really did!

If I could stay anywhere onsight??  Probably the Contemporary with an MK view!!  What a DREAM, to be able to WALK to the MK!!



Rose&Mike said:


> We have stayed at POFQ, Dixie Landings (when it used to be dixie landings), WL, VWL, BCV, OKW, SSR, and Allstar Sports, and in February we are staying at Kidani. I do not like the values, not even a little bit. Too loud. We loved WL when Tom was little and Mike and I stayed there once on the concierge level, which was an awesome treat. Our favorite is to stay in the boardwalk area. We are pretty active and we love being able to walk to two parks. I really enjoy OKW as well--so laid back. Basically if it's dvc, I'm good with it.
> 
> DVC is a dream of mine.... maybe someday?? After colleges are paid for??
> 
> I'm sorry it didn't go well. BTW, congrats on the loss this week! And shame on those other parents for not volunteering to help. We ran into that all the time. Our house was the hang out house, which was fun, but Tom had some big friends--one was a high school division 1 defensive football player. They ate A  LOT of food. It got expensive sometimes!
> 
> It does get expensive, but at least I am in control of what my kids are eating.  I try to stick to pretty healthy snacks.  Last year the kids took turns bringing snacks (we had a few different kids last year) and I was sick of the snack being "Froot by the Foot" and Capri sun!   ICK!  I can assure you that I NEVER buy that for my kids and I wouldn't buy it for other people's kids either!
> 
> Done with my work out, done with my stretching, done with my icing. My workouts have become so time consuming with all these injuries I'm dealing with.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good Saturday. The sun is out, which is awesome!
> 
> Almost forgot to say--Go Gamecocks! Beat those Hogs! (Arkansas, for all you folks who don't follow the SEC.  )



Not sure what a Gamecock is.... sounds a bit like a chicken. Can a chicken beat a hog???



bellebookworm9 said:


> We have stayed at All Star Music and now we stay DVC. Renting points is sometimes cheaper than a value and nearly always cheaper than a moderate! Next on our DVC list is Old Key West and Wilderness Lodge Villas. Out of the ones we stayed at, I think we prefer Kidani, but Beach Club Villas was also very nice. We would like to try Port Orleans French Quarter sometime. And if I get accepted to the college program and can't get our DVC reservation changed, I have no problem staying at All Star Music for one night, especially if I can get the Broadway section!
> 
> *************
> I'm sitting here planning meals and making a grocery list!  First time I've done that in a while. I need to start eating more fruits and vegetables and drinking more water...or any water, for that matter. I've been really bad over the past week or two with drinking soda.




SO lucky you have stayed at so many great Disney places!

Push that water!!




lovetoscrap said:


> Off to an okay start today.  My stomach was bothering me and I was lightheaded so I did have a PBJ which isn't a great choice but it is protein, carb, a little bit of sugar and very filling and I feel a little better.
> 
> Not much exciting going on today. DD has to go to a Marching Band competition in a few hours and needs to go to Subway to get dinner first.  Hoping to convince DH to take her.
> 
> Not sure of the dinner plan for tonight.  I took out some meat but don't think it will be thawed in time.
> 
> I got my scrapbook stuff all cleaned and organized planning to scrapbook today but now I have no focus and motivation.  I have to go and buy some craft supplies for DD11's girl scout troop so maybe a trip to the craft store will inspire me!



I was at Michael's today and rather than inspire me it just depressed me.  Too much stuff, too many choices, and too many reminders of just how far behind my scrapping currently is!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> [
> We used to stay at POR and we've stayed Deluxe including Swan and Dolphin. Hands down our favorite is Animal Kingdom Lodge. This next trip we are staying in our RV at Fort Wilderness, that will be a first for us.
> I love the deluxe because I'm kind of a hotel snob. I like the big rooms, the plush beds, and the views.
> One place I haven't stayed yet that I would love to is the Grand Floridian. Maybe when DH and I go again for an anniversary.
> 
> OOoooh.... lucky lady!  SO many nice places!  DD has stayed at WL with my SIL and her family and really loved it.  Staying at AK is really a dream of mine.
> 
> *********************************
> 
> Today I am down 2 pounds!!! Woohoo!!! I haven't really been doing much besides cutting out the soda. Next up is fast food and after dinner treats. I'm just trying to keep from getting overwhelmed with to many changes.
> I need to make working out a priority. I've been putting myself on the back burner because DH is home, I need to stop doing that.



WOOOHOO on the TWO!!! (It's a rhyme!)



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *I'm down 2 more pounds! * 4 down, 6 more to go by Thanksgiving..
> 
> Shooting to be under 200 around January 20th. No significance in that day that's just 2 pounds every week from Oct 21st - that date.
> 
> 
> November 1st I started a second challenge for myself: Exercise every day in November, so far so good. I'm doing two 30 minute workouts a day. I'm changing it up between my treadmill, Wii Biggest Loser game, Wii Fit, Wii Fit Plus, and Sparkpeople videos.
> 
> I have to share a funny story when I did my Biggest Loser workout the other day. The workout was a 6 minute warm up and an 18 minute *YOGA* workout.
> 
> I've never done yoga in my life. I've seen people do it on tv and always thought to myself "Wow, that doesn't look to hard." . Man, that is the furthest thing from the truth! That was the longest 18 minutes of my life. I was freakng sore as crud aftewards but I'm glad I did something I've never done before.
> 
> I'm averaging 1300-1400 calories a day. I'm drinking anywhere from 64 - 80 ounces of water a day. So far this week I've burned 950 calories and that doesn't count the two workouts I still have to get done today.
> 
> *POSITIVES:*
> I'm sleeping like a rock
> I'm getting up when my alarm goes off at 930 (today I slept an extra hour)
> Eating breakfast every day
> Working out twice a day and drinking so mcuh water that I'm constantly in the bathroom
> Planning my meals out weeks at a time AND sticking to it.



Great job with the 2pounds and listing the POSITIVES!  



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: We stay at moderates (POR, CBR, POFQ), but have stayed at Pop before. It's fun. We've also stayed at the Dolphin and absolutely loved the location! DH wants to stay at the Floridian one of these days. We have no WDW trips planned and that's making me sad, but we will go to DL in a year for our 25th!
> 
> I went to the Y this morning when I really, really didn't want to.  Spent a little time on the treadmill. Just ran a mile and walked another 20 minutes or so. Will wait one more day to send my weight in. Aunt Flo is killing me! At least I don't feel as crummy as I did yesterday!
> 
> Hope everybody is enjoying their weekend!



I'm proud of you for getting to the Y when you didn't want to!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> So today was a challenge to the kids. We had our first table service meal since going on the soda ban. It was tough, they really wanted soda in a bad way. DS15 got lemonade then half and half (iced tea and lemonade), DS11 got lemonade, DS10 got orange juice but didn't like it so he got chocolate milk, I got an iced tea but they didn't have splenda just raw sugar, sweet and low, and equal. I won't use those artificial sweeteners so I used the raw sugar. I got a lemonade after that. DD got a chocolate milk and DH got a really good beer.
> 
> The lemonade was definitely fresh, had a great flavor. The food was good, but irish so it was heavy. I got the meatloaf with loaded mashed potato and broccoli. I could only eat about 3/4 of the meatloaf, didn't like the mashed potato (I like them plain) and I ate all the broccoli. It was pretty good food, DH and DS15 were pleased with it too. I'm sure they will go there again. I'll probably stick with the salmon in the future.
> But it was the only thing I ate today so I'm sure I am within my calorie range for the day.
> I know I need to eat more but we argued over food for 2 hours before we settled on this place and now I'm just tired so I don't want anything else to eat.



I"m super proud of ALL of you for avoiding the dreaded SODA!!!



jillbur said:


> Well, I have only been to WDW once since being married and having kids. We went this past Jan-Feb and stayed at POP. We really enjoyed it. We were in the parks all day since the hours were shorter and the weather was beautiful, so we actually weren't at POP very much. We only went back for a mid-day break one day to swim. DSs loved POP. We decided if we went again, we would stay there again. The small size appealed to us with small children. And we enjoyed the food court! If DH and I can ever go alone, we will probably try a mod or deluxe. Of course, I would love a MK view! DH doesn't like the MK view price though lol.
> 
> What a disaster of a day. It started sooooo good. I went to 9 am yoga! Even the trainer at the gym was shocked to see me! I have never done yoga before and I really enjoyed it. Then, I was all set to go to Sam's Club and even had DSs excited for free samples lol. I went and picked up my mom so she could go with us, and she sounded horrible. She was wheezing and said she woke up at 2:30 and couldn't breathe well. She was going to go to the ER but decided to wait and see if she felt better. So, I took her to our Express Care and the didn't even get her name. They sent her to our ER. We got to the hospital at 11:45 am. Finally, at 1:50 the doctor said they were admitting her for pneumonia. Her oxygen level wasn't very good and she had 2 breathing treatments in the ER, bloodwork, and the chest xray. So, at 2:30, DH called (he works in the same ER but midnight shift so he was home sleeping). I left my mom, took my DSs and DH to grab lunch (we were starving), went to my mom's to get things she needed, dropped the family off at home, and walked back to the hospital (not far at all from my house). So I sat with my mom from 4-6 then came back home because DH works 7p-7a. Ugh! My mom called not that long ago and said the lung doctor came in to see her and said it may not be pneumonia, but something was on the xray and it may just be a respiratory infection. Either way, they treat it the same. I'm so glad I made my mom go, but didn't get anything accomplished today lol. I can't even go grocery shopping tonight since DH is at work and my mom is the one who usually will watch DSs if I need to go out at night. Hopefully, I can get some groceries while DSs are at Sunday School tomorrow morning. Then we'll head back to the hospital for awhile. At least I made a menu and grocery list for this week! And hopefully, I will enjoy the extra hour of sleep tonight!
> 
> Here's hoping to a much calmer and relaxed Sunday...for everyone!
> 
> Jill



Oh my heavens.  I hope your MOm is doing better today.  Glad you got her some treatment!  I'll pray for her tonight.

*************

Caught up to here.  TIme to grab some food and brb.................P


----------



## pjlla

sorry.... double post!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



I do have a love/hate relationship with my scale.  I weigh myself once a week, normally.  If I have reason to suspect something is strange or I am hoping for some good news, I might weigh sometime mid-week for a sneak peek.  

I try to weigh early morning, after using the potty.  But I have noticed that my weight can change pretty significantly from, oh say, 6 am to 9 am, even without any food in or out.  Not sure why.  If I play that game and keep checking, I usually try to use the average (although I write them all down).  But it IS just a game, in the long run, so I try to stick with one step on the scale, once a week.    I do like my scale.... easy to use, easy to read, measures to .2.  But it might need a new battery.



lisah0711 said:


> *Pamela,* congrats to your DD on her induction into NHS and good luck to your robotics guys!
> 
> Thanks!  I'm not feeling overly prepared for this weekend, but we have a long practice Wednesday and a long practice planned for Friday.
> 
> 
> I do weigh myself every day -- it is a lifelong habit.  So I don't get discouraged when I see the scale fluctuating from day to day but try to pay more attention to the trends.  I always weigh first thing in the morning as soon I get up.  My scale is old, over 15 years old, so it is probably not as accurate as it could be.  It never compares favorably with the scales at the doctor's office.
> 
> I squeaked into my new decade on Friday so I'm on track to make it into new territory by the end of the month.  The next two months are really do or die as far as making my goal for the Tinker Bell Half in January so I have to really, really watch it and stay OP.  Thank goodness for the *pjlla* challenge!
> 
> Have a great day all!



WOOOHOO on the new decade!!  Glad the plan is helping!!



lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Started my day off fat, dumb and happy.  Showered, dressed and grabbed a laundry basket of stuff that needed to go downstairs, headed down and missed the last step or two and had a good fall.    So now I just feel fat and dumb.  REALLY dumb!  My get up and go for the day has gone.  Good news is that I am fine, just some bruised knees.  I think this is the first time I have every fallen down the stairs in the 6 years we have lived here.
> 
> Ended up not being able to find the craft supplies that I needed yesterday which was a real bummer.  Had to tell the girl scout leader that she may need to come up with a different plan.  Not sure if she will need me to go out today and buy other supplies.  Didn't get any scrapbooking mojo but did come home and finish crocheting a hat for my mil for Christmas and made my first granny square.  The granny square is pretty rough but I am excited that I was able to make it.  Now I just need to keep practicing.  It gives me something to do with my hands other than eat while I watch TV .



GLad you weren't hurt!  

Have fun with the granny square!  I haven't done that in years!



glss1/2fll said:


> Not a lot going on today. Took DS2 to church at 8 AM because the guitar group where he plays flute is performing today. We told him we'd go to the 11 o'clock service and wished him luck for the 9 AM one! My walking partner and her DH are trying to come hear him play at 11. Hope they make it, although it will be a different type of service for them. She says she's really curious about Episcopalians since she's read The Mitford Series. Gotta love Father Tim!
> 
> I believe it is definitely time for aspirin. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!



How nice of your DS to take the time to play in church.  DD has a friend who plays the violin in church occasionally and I LOVE it!  It is so beautiful.

I read the Mitford series a few years ago and LOVED it (and I'm not even an Episcopalian!!).  



donac said:


> Pampering Suggestion for Sunday
> 
> Take some time either outside or at a window and look at the fall colors.  If you live somewhere where the leaves don't change colors then either take some time otside or by a window and remember how lucky you are that you don't get as much snow as some places



THat sounds delightful.  Mind if I squint a bit and tilt my head just right so I don't see the snow banks???



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well, today is the beginning of week 3 for me on this journey. The daylight savings time screwed me up and I didn't get up til noon. I will say the extra few hours of sleep felt great. I didn't eat breakfast, had leftovers from dinner last night for lunch, and we have a roast in the crockpot. I have 32 more ounces of water I need to drink by the end of the day.
> 
> I was up til 2am this morning playing with my Wii. We have Wii Sports that I didn't even know til I started going through the games. WOW! I love it. I spent 45 minutes trying all the different games out. The boxing definately got my heart going. The golfing I hateed but only because well my eye hand coordination sucks. The baseball was cool but I'd say my favorite was the bowling. Its pretty funny that I can get a better bowling score through a video game then when I play it in real life. I was amazed when I plugged in all the information on my Sparkpeople fitness tracker that I had burned 250 calories! I'm going to do a little strength training today, my Biggest Loser weigh in, and the challenge.
> 
> I'll be back later to read some more. I need to get the house vacuumed.



I wish I could get more into the Wii games.  I know DS would love someone to play them with more often.  But  2am!???  I'm too old for that!!  



mackeysmom said:


> I I convinced my neices to pick Panera for lunch today - so I was able to make some good choices.  Afterwards though, they did ask me to bring them to a new frozen yogurt place that just opened - one of those places that has 20+ flavor choices and 49 toppings and charges you by the ounce.  I wanted everything - but managed to keep my portion at a decent size.  I chose coconut flavored low-fat frozen yogurt (no more than about 1/4 cup) with some pineapple chunks and a smidge of chocolate sauce.
> 
> I reported one pound loss this week.  Not as dramatic as last week's 3.5 pound loss, but a loss nonetheless.  No complaints here.
> 
> - Laura



I took DD to the new Tutti Fruitti yogurt place here at the mall a few months ago.  I didn't have any frozen yogurt, but I made myself a tiny fruit salad from the toppings bar!  It was pretty expensive, but it was a healthier choice than most things I can find to eat at the mall!  I did try a sample of a few of their low fat and fat-free options.  They were pretty yummy!!  



tigger813 said:


> UGH! Skipping weigh in this week! Just been a rough week! And am really aggravated right now with our online prescription service! I was checking the status of my BCP and from what I see they have no record of it! I better have it in the next 10 days or I may be gaining weight for the wrong reasons! I hate this company but I get 3 months worth! They have been nothing but a problem for me from the start! I sent a NASTY email to them demanding to hear from a manager on my cell phone tomorrow and I will also call them first thing in the morning! They called while I was away a few weeks ago with a recorded message about the prescription being in process and now it's no where to be found. Brian couldn't technically respond to the call as it was explicitly for me. I did find a page where it says it was being processed on the 27th and then when I click for the status it says there is no prescriptions available!
> 
> Sorry to vent!
> 
> Had a great day at Izzie's party. She got some fun gifts. We just played Disney Cranium which is a lot of fun. Ash is practicing her flute now. Planning on going to the mall in the morning to either walk with Redwalker or do some Christmas shopping. The mall was a madhouse today when we were looking for winter hats for the girls. 10-20 people in each line! JCPenney has some amazing deals going on right now!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Watching the end of the Patriots game right now! OMG! This is painful!



SOrry about the prescription service.  Would it be possible to find another mail in prescription site?




trinaweena said:


> The power is back! It felt really nice to have the power back finally.  But at the same time, as much as I longed for things to return to normal I'm not ready for things to come back to normal, if that makes sense.  I'm not ready to go back to school, work, working out, diet, meal planning, and just life in general.  I've been very crabby lately, and I think it has something to do with the not working out and just eating what i can.
> 
> Right now im just kind of catching up on tv shows. Watching Downton Abbey, it's the season finale and i've heard its going to make me cry.  Right now everyone is getting sick which is not great because I already have a stomach ache so watching people get sick is not fun! I also watched The Walking Dead and Once Upon a Time tonight as well as watched American Horror Story which is....a really strange and freaky show. But interesting.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a day to get back on track a little, and then tuesday its studying like a mad woman for my exam (totally put off weeks of homework) and going to try to get back to working out.  I bought some soups for lunch this week and some frozen things for meals. we didn't really have the grocery money for big meals this week so we will do our best.
> 
> I was supposed to make cupcakes to bring into my manager at work as a thank you for letting my dogs stay there while i was at work this week to keep warm, but i just didnt have the energy. We will see tomorrow maybe.



MAJOR WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO on getting power back on!!!  



tigger813 said:


> Awake since 4:30. I should get in a workout but I think I'll do some cleaning and watch one of the many Christmas movies I recorded this weekend on Hallmark Channel. I'm trying to find all of my coupons for shopping today too. Out school sold these little special coupon books which for the first time were worth it for me to buy. I'm trying to be better at couponing. I'm so bad about forgetting to bring them when I shop.
> 
> Izzie got the Disney Cranium game at her party yesterday. It's so much fun!
> 
> Gotta get moving here. I also want to continue putting away Halloween decorations and get out my Thanksgiving turkey cookie jar that I always fill with candy. I think I'll put Izzie's Halloween candy in there. She knows that she has to ask me for some before she takes it so she doesn't break the turkey.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Excited that the Jet Blue flights came out today and next Sunday we should know the Southwest flights as well!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



What trip are you planning???



mikamah said:


> Thank goodness for the pjlla plan.  I am going to be successful at it, but used up another off track day yesterday.  So only 2 more, but only 2 more weekends too, so I know I can do it.
> 
> Yes, you can do it!!  WE can all do it!
> 
> It's monday, back to work, back on track, and hope to see a loss this week, since this past week was a maintain.
> 
> Have a great day.  brb with the qotd.



It's gonna be a GREAT week, I just know it!!!



mikamah said:


> I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



Even if it was asked before, it's a great question!

Well... my longest standing travel dream is to see Austria and the alps (saw Sound of Music in 4th grade and it's been my favorite movie ever since!).  Second longest standing travel dream is to see the pyramids in Egypt (although with all of the political unrest in that area, I wouldn't go even for FREE right now!).   But I'd also love to take DD to see the Great Barrier Reef... so I'd do that first.  



liesel said:


> [*Pamela* I'm sorry about the lack of instruction at the Zumbathon.  So not fun!  Were they at least cueing with hand guestures.  Some instructors do that instead of using verbal commands, which is annoying if you can't see them too well.  The guy that developed Zumba prefers hand cues.
> 
> THe third instructor who got up did use some hand signals and her moves were a bit less complicated and easier to follow, but by then I was kind of annoyed.





lovetoscrap said:


> Not much for me to report today.  Cleaned the kitchen, am descaling the coffee maker and doing laundry.  Need to make a menu and grocery list  WooHoo, I am a wild woman!
> 
> Crazy and wild!!
> 
> I learned to crochet Granny Squares this weekend so I spent all evening doing that yesterday.  I am trying to use up a ball of yarn while I practice.  I have 9 done and will probably get one or two more out of this yarn, then I have to figure out what to do with all of them!
> 
> Time to heat up some broccoli soup I made yesterday for lunch and probably make a salad.



Mmmm.... soup!!  Gotta add that to the menu soon!



tigger813 said:


> Pharmacy thing should be straightened out. I have to call and check Wednesday afternoon. They are expeiditing the order. Somebody apparently canceled the order but a manager expedited the order. I spoke to a very nice lady who spent quite a while taking care of things.
> 
> Got some Christmas shopping done. Got each of the girls a puffy vest and another Angry Bird for their stockings. I also got Ashleigh an action figure that I have been searching everywhere for. ToysRUs had it and I had a coupon. I'm doing really well getting good deals and using coupons. I am having a hard time finding an angry bird game that apparently is the hot item. I put my name on an email list to get it when it becomes available or otherwise I will order it on Amazon. I got my Mom a sweater she wanted and a shirt for myself at Old Navy that was only $5. They even gave me an extra 30% off. So ended up being a successful trip. I wanted to get Brian and me new pillows but I didn't seen any.
> 
> Watching one of the many holiday specials I recorded on Hallmark Channel this weekend. Watching Love's Christmas Journey but it's kind of frightening! It's 4 hours long!
> 
> Got about 30 minutes until I have to get Izzie and then I have to take her to dancing. Going to make some coffee cake tonight so we have easy meals this week. Got Drs appts and dentist appts this week. Glad Friday is a day off!
> 
> Gotta go!
> 
> TTFN



Nice job having so much shopping done already!



donac said:


> Good Monday afternoon.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in a couple of day but I spent Sat morning working on a quilt for a dear friend.  She is going through treatment for lung and brain cancer.  She has a really positive attitude but I hope they can find something to help her.  She has only had one bad reaction so far which is pretty good.  I had lunch with her and another friend who retired a couple of years ago.  It was a lot of fun but she has been on my mind all weekend.
> 
> QOTD  Disney hotels.  I have stayed at the top and at the bottom.  My sister has helped me stay at AK, WL and BLT in Aug.  I love POFQ.  we have stayed there several times.  I like how small it is.  I have stayed at ASMo and had fun there.  We enjoyed our stay at POP.  My favorite place to stay is the campgrounds.  It is so quiet and peaceful.  It is hard to believe you are only  a boatride away from the MK.
> 
> I hate the scale..  That's al I say about it.
> 
> QOTD  I would love to go to England but I don't think dh would like some of the places I would like to see.  I have read many books about England and would love to visit some those places.  I would love to visit the Vatican and Ireland.  I love visiting Washington DC
> 
> 
> It is Jersey week here.  My school had classes today and Wednesday.  Tuesday the teachers have an inservice.   and then we are all off on Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Off to get some laundry started and dinner started.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.



The quilt for your friend is going to be a great gift.  I'm sure she will really appreciate it.  You are always so sweet, making so many lovely things for other people.



SettinSail said:


> Hello All    I've been so slack this week all around-eating, exercising and not reading/posting on the DIS!   Making an effort to get back into it today.  I just sent my weight in to Sue.  I'm up 1.2 from my lowest of the challenge but if I work hard I can get that off and more by Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> Just glad to see you back on!!
> 
> Well, I need to get moving and pick up DS from Driver's Ed and hit the Wal-Mart quickly for a few things.  See you all tomorrow!   Have a great week!



 Driver's Ed!!  

*************

Phew!  I'm caught up!  

Dinner was filling but not "emotionally" satisfying.... but I need to get past that.  It was healthy fuel for my body and that is what counts in the long run.  

I'm going to spend a few minutes with DS.  DD and DH are out at a parents' informational meeting for a summer program that she is applying to for next year.  Not sure that we could even afford it if she got accepted, but there is no harm in applying (other than the fee), right??  Glad DH went to this with her.... I get a bit tired of being the "always on" parent.  I think that DD would have PREFERRED me to go, but DH wanted to go and there was no sense in both of us attending.  

Need to go type up something for robotics and then off to talk with DS for a bit.  I've got Bible study in the morning, but I'll try to pop on tomorrow afternoon....................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Well... my longest standing travel dream is to see Austria and the alps (saw Sound of Music in 4th grade and it's been my favorite movie ever since!).



That's one of my favorite movies too! 

When you said you didn't like Zumba I was going to ask if you knew beforehand that they don't use verbal cues. When I was looking up reviews of the Wii game before I purchased it, that was a complaint. But apparently that's part of the concept is visual focus or something. Our instructor at school doesn't really use verbal or hand cues, except when she wants to do something in double time.


----------



## tigger813

Very sad to report that my parents had their 14 year old dog Chrissy put to sleep earlier today. She had been going downhill since I was there and they made the decision yesterday. The vet came right to the house. My mom emailed me and I called the house before reading the email. They aren't up to talking tonight.

The girls are taking it hard. Izzie has been off and on crying. She drew a picture of herself with Chrissy and Ashleigh was also drawing a picture of Chrissy a few minutes ago. I emailed Izzie's teacher. I found a book that I will read to the girls tomorrow called The Tenth Good Thing About Barney. She was a very special dog that could not have been more loved by two people. It's hard for them but they did the right thing as apparently yesterday she couldn't get comfortable.

I've been awake since 4:30 this morning and don't know how much longer I will stay up. I need to go put more laundry in the wash.

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------53!
not reporting in for 1 week-----3
not reporting in for 2 weeks----7
not reporting in for 3 weeks----3
Excused--------------------------2
weigh ins-------------------------38
gains-----------------------------7
maintains------------------------10
losses----------------------------19
new or returning members ----2


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8!
This weeks group loss = 11.6 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.16 %  
Total group weight loss so far 293.2 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
42%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.59% - wickey's friend 
#9- 0.71% - EDuke98080 
#8- 0.74% - cobbler 
#7- 0.76% - jillbur 
#6 - 0.79% - aamomma 
#5- 0.90% - Disneywedding2010 
#4- 0.96% - dvccruiser76 
#3- 1.02% - akhaloha 
#2- 1.03% - BernardandMissBianca
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 8 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 1.25% - Rose&Mike*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations Rose&Mike !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal) – all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 8 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 53% complete.


*aamomma  100.00*
akhaloha  18.00
bellebookworm9  48.08
buzz5985  56.00
cclovesdis  35.00
ClassicPooh2  25.00
cobbler  10.00
Desiree  32.00
dis-happy  9.09
Disneywedding2010  18.60
DopeyDame  0.00
dvccruiser76  19.23
EDuke98080  31.43
goldcupmom  27.71
JacksLilWench  0.00
jillbur  45.59
jimmduck  10.23
keenercam  21.00
LoraJ  16.67
lovehoney  35.00
lovetoscrap  26.67
MickeyMagic  50.00
mvlimmex  38.67
pjstevens  25.00
rafikifan2911  40.00
Rose&Mike  28.13
Seashell724  11.39
SettinSail  22.58
thunderbird1  25.00
tigger813  24.70
tinkerbellfriend  10.00
trinaweena  15.38
wickey’s friend  40.00
Worfiedoodles  7.00
yulilin3  13.57


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


Congratulations to *aamomma* for making goal this week and for moving over to the maintainer list for next week. Great job


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, 
Just jumping in quick with results 



mikamah said:


> That's so funny.  I was explaining how i knew you to Michele and it didn't seem so simple to explain.  We had a great time, so many laughs and stories from the past.  Yes, at Michael's first game where steve gave us the tickets, he and Michele were sitting in the front row with some other friends, and they caught a foul ball, and he brought it over to us in our seats, with a beer for me.  So sweet.  Hope you had a successful day shopping.



It's very strange to non-Disney lovers like ourselves 



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



I'd go back to Hawaii again 



tigger813 said:


> Very sad to report that my parents had their 14 year old dog Chrissy put to sleep earlier today. She had been going downhill since I was there and they made the decision yesterday. The vet came right to the house. My mom emailed me and I called the house before reading the email. They aren't up to talking tonight.
> 
> The girls are taking it hard. Izzie has been off and on crying. She drew a picture of herself with Chrissy and Ashleigh was also drawing a picture of Chrissy a few minutes ago. I emailed Izzie's teacher. I found a book that I will read to the girls tomorrow called The Tenth Good Thing About Barney. She was a very special dog that could not have been more loved by two people. It's hard for them but they did the right thing as apparently yesterday she couldn't get comfortable.
> 
> I've been awake since 4:30 this morning and don't know how much longer I will stay up. I need to go put more laundry in the wash.
> 
> TTFN



Awww, so sorry for your loss. Poor puppy 



*Jillbur *- I hope that you're mother is doing better and I'm glad that you made her go to the ER.


----------



## tigger813

Pam- We're going on the Podcast cruise next summer! Just praying nothing goes wrong to prevent it from happening!

Finally slept past 5am. Of course when I was awake at 5am I should've gotten up to work out. But the state of my house right now, especially the downstairs makes it impossible to workout. Hopefully tomorrow I can do something about that.

Maybe some coffee cake last night. Not sure what to have for supper tonight. Izzie has her check up today and then Ash has dancing. Tomorrow will be nonstop cleaning until I have to take Izzie for a quick dentist appt. Looking forward to Friday off with the kids and getting ready for my Usborne booth on Saturday. I have several things to do to prepare for that.

Ash is finally up and dressed!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8!
> This weeks group loss = 11.6 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.16 %
> Total group weight loss so far 293.2 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.59% - wickey's friend
> #9- 0.71% - EDuke98080
> #8- 0.74% - cobbler
> #7- 0.76% - jillbur
> #6 - 0.79% - aamomma
> #5- 0.90% - Disneywedding2010
> #4- 0.96% - dvccruiser76
> #3- 1.02% - akhaloha
> #2- 1.03% - BernardandMissBianca
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.25% - Rose&Mike*
> 
> !


 Whoo hoo!!!  Congratulations, *Rose* and all our top losers!!  Your hard work does pay off, doesn't it!!  



mikamah said:


> I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?


I loved Cabo San Lucas.  We stayed in a timeshare on the beach, and never left the resort.  It was the most luxurious place I've ever stayed, DS was 4 and we went with friends, and they had activities through the day for the kids, and pretty much we'd sit by the pool, order some fruit for breakfast, swim, have lunch and beverages, take a nap in the afternoon, back to the pool, out to eat, pure total relaxation.  I'd love to go to hawaii one day, and back to Ireland with ds. 

:





> sunny: Make sure it is the Disney's California Adventure version that you hear in your head!


hmmm, I don't know that version. I'll have to check it out on You Tube, but not yet, too early for singing.


> You mean you can vacation somewhere besides Disney?!?


Oh no, what was I thinking. 




bellebookworm9 said:


> We really don't go on vacations! I went to Cedar Point in 8th grade with some of my class, but that was definitely not my favorite trip. I would go on a world wide Disney tour. I'd spend time at WDW, DL, DL Paris, Tokyo DL, Hong Kong DL, do a Disney cruise, and an Adventures by Disney trip, probably the one in Ireland, or the Britain and France one.


That would be so cool to see all the disney parks, and with adventures by disney, there is so much to see. 



AUdisneyDad said:


> Sorry for the late response.  My MIL, FIL, neice and DW aunt visited us in Alabama this weekend from New Orleans.  The girls all went to the Disney on Ice while FIL and I prepared dinner before the Alabama/LSU game.  How about them Tigers!!!  We ate pretty healthy up until the game and FIL cooked a bunch of different cajun dishes.  So DW and I had to watch our portion sizes big time and we made sure we went for our weekend runs to help keep on track.
> 
> We vacationed at the Grand Canyon a few years ago and loved it.  The place I would most like to vacation would be Ireland, with added days for Great Britain and France (Can't miss a chance to see the mouse in Paris).  My family originated from Ireland so I would like to travel there to see where my heritage came from .
> 
> Tim


Sounds like you and your wife have made this a lifestyle you can live with.  Nice job on the weekend.  Oh, I forgot the Grand Canyon. That must just be so amazing.  



JacksLilWench said:


> I have been tossing around the idea of going to New Orleans next year for vacation.  With all the construction going on in MK, I don't know if I would want to go, just to have something open (like the Little Mermaid ride...) a month after I get back home.  So if I wait until it all opens, I think I'll be a much happier camper


I've heard New Orleans is quite a fun place to visit.  



liesel said:


> *Dona* Um, fall has been over here for a while, we are in winter!
> !


  So not jealous of you.



lovetoscrap said:


> Not much for me to report today.  Cleaned the kitchen, am descaling the coffee maker and doing laundry.  Need to make a menu and grocery list  WooHoo, I am a wild woman!
> 
> I learned to crochet Granny Squares this weekend so I spent all evening doing that yesterday.  I am trying to use up a ball of yarn while I practice.  I have 9 done and will probably get one or two more out of this yarn, then I have to figure out what to do with all of them!
> .


Crocheting is a great hobby to keep the hands out of the fridge.  You are one wild woman, we can tell by the picture in your siggie.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I think my favorite non-Disney vacation is to take a cruise. We had a fabulous time cruising to Bermuda as a family, and dh and I did a 10-yr. anniversary cruise alone which was also pretty magical  If I could go anywhere in the world, oh what the heck, I'd make it a long trip and combine the 2 places I really want to see -- I'd go to Egypt and see the pyramids and Alexandria, and I'd go to St. Petersburg, Russia. When we were in college my bff and I used to say if we won the lottery we'd go to all the places in order in the "Kokomo" song from "Cocktail". I've actually made it to half, but not in the same trip! Jamaica, Bermuda, Bahamas -- I think I'm missing Aruba, Key Largo, and Montego. I could see the first two, I'm not going back to Jamaica if I can help it. We were not impressed


A cruise sounds like so much fun, as does visiting all those islands. 



cobbler said:


> I got my workout in today - 45 minutes of interval training  And I am finally down some weight!!!!!!!! 1 pound but I will take it!!! (2 if you count the weight gain I experienced earlier last week).


Nice job!!



donac said:


> Pampering Task for Monday
> 
> With the change in time over the weekend our bodies need to be reset.  Try to get to bed a little earlier than usual.  I know for some people this is hard but even if it is 5 minutes earlier.


Ok, I confess I got lots of sleep last night.  I was nodding off around 7 while michael played his sax. 



donac said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in a couple of day but I spent Sat morning working on a quilt for a dear friend.  She is going through treatment for lung and brain cancer.  She has a really positive attitude but I hope they can find something to help her.  She has only had one bad reaction so far which is pretty good.  I had lunch with her and another friend who retired a couple of years ago.  It was a lot of fun but she has been on my mind all weekend.
> .


So sorry about your friend.  So sad, and isn't it amazing how all she has thrown at her, and she has such a fighting positive attitude.  I do believe that makes a huge difference in her recovery. 



SettinSail said:


> Hello All    I've been so slack this week all around-eating, exercising and not reading/posting on the DIS!   Making an effort to get back into it today.  I just sent my weight in to Sue.  I'm up 1.2 from my lowest of the challenge but if I work hard I can get that off and more by Thanksgiving.
> !


You can do it.  Join our pjlla challenge, and stay on track 80% of the days til thanksgiving.  15 days til Thanksgiving, so that's 3 days off track you can have.  



pjlla said:


> The show yesterday at the North Shore Music Theater (Legally Blonde) was fabulous.  For those of you in the area, I highly recommend it!
> 
> Other than the show, I've been right out straight with robotics stuff and meetings, and probably will be for the remainder of the week.  Our competition is Saturday!
> 
> I'll try to pop on later and play catch up!........................P


Hope things settle down a bit for you.  Is it sunday you'll be in our neck of the woods?  Ds had ccd at 830 right near the Y, and other than that, I'm on call, so we have no plans.  



tigger813 said:


> Very sad to report that my parents had their 14 year old dog Chrissy put to sleep earlier today. She had been going downhill since I was there and they made the decision yesterday. The vet came right to the house. My mom emailed me and I called the house before reading the email. They aren't up to talking tonight.
> 
> The girls are taking it hard. Izzie has been off and on crying. She drew a picture of herself with Chrissy and Ashleigh was also drawing a picture of Chrissy a few minutes ago. I emailed Izzie's teacher. I found a book that I will read to the girls tomorrow called The Tenth Good Thing About Barney. She was a very special dog that could not have been more loved by two people. It's hard for them but they did the right thing as apparently yesterday she couldn't get comfortable.
> 
> I've been awake since 4:30 this morning and don't know how much longer I will stay up. I need to go put more laundry in the wash.
> 
> TTFN


So sorry.



dvccruiser76 said:


> It's very strange to non-Disney lovers like ourselves


Ain't that the truth. lol.

Good morning everyone!!

I got up this morning and did 30 min wii fit free step while I watched the news.  I have ds's parent teacher conference at 7:50 so I need to get moving.  I had a good eating day yesterday, went grocery shopping, and did not buy any junk.  I made roasted brussel sprouts last night with chicken, and bought cauliflour, red pepper, red onion, and sweet potato to make later this week.  If I have it in the house, it's so much easier to eat healthy.  And I love vegies roasted. 

Have a terrific tuesday everyone!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially our Biggest Loser, *Rose&Mike!*  

And another big BL congratulations to *aamomma* who met her goal and is now joining the ranks of our maintainers!    What a wonderful accomplishment! 

*Cobbler* is is expensive to feed your family quality food but so worth it in the long run! 

*Dona,* thanks for the pampering challenge yesterday.  I needed that extra rest!   So sorry about your friend.  

*Shawn,* so nice to see you!    I was missing you.    For a second when I read your post I thought you were mopping for the boy scout and I was thinking they probably wouldn't even notice the difference.    I do love the Shark steam mop -- how is the Haan? 

*Pamela,* can't wait to hear how your robotics guys do this week-end!   And not so patiently waiting to see Rapunzel still, please . . . 

*LTS,* I had to Google a granny square to see what it is.  Looks like fun.  I can do single and double crochet but that is about it.  It was a challenge because I am left handed and everyone else was right handed.  

*Tracey,* so sorry about your parent's dog.    That is one of the sad realities of pet ownership, letting them go when you need to.

*Sue,* thanks for being our weightkeeper and congrats on being a superstar this week!   



mikamah said:


> Ok, I confess I got lots of sleep last night.  I was nodding off around 7 while michael played his sax.



  Wow! You must have been tired to sleep through that! 

Today I meet with a new running coach and have parent teacher conferences, too.  It's middle school and high school parent teacher conference so it's first come, first served.  That should be interesting!  I know I can contact anyone that I don't manage to see by email but I'm hoping to meet them all.  I'd like to hear their thoughts on boys and their organizational skills although DS is much, much improved.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Very sad to report that my parents had their 14 year old dog Chrissy put to sleep earlier today. She had been going downhill since I was there and they made the decision yesterday. The vet came right to the house. My mom emailed me and I called the house before reading the email. They aren't up to talking tonight.
> 
> The girls are taking it hard. Izzie has been off and on crying. She drew a picture of herself with Chrissy and Ashleigh was also drawing a picture of Chrissy a few minutes ago. I emailed Izzie's teacher. I found a book that I will read to the girls tomorrow called The Tenth Good Thing About Barney. She was a very special dog that could not have been more loved by two people. It's hard for them but they did the right thing as apparently yesterday she couldn't get comfortable.
> 
> I've been awake since 4:30 this morning and don't know how much longer I will stay up. I need to go put more laundry in the wash.
> 
> TTFN


I'm sorry Tracey. I know it has been a rough year for your family.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.59% - wickey's friend
> #9- 0.71% - EDuke98080
> #8- 0.74% - cobbler
> #7- 0.76% - jillbur
> #6 - 0.79% - aamomma
> #5- 0.90% - Disneywedding2010
> #4- 0.96% - dvccruiser76
> #3- 1.02% - akhaloha
> #2- 1.03% - BernardandMissBianca
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.25% - Rose&Mike*


Congrats to all the Losers this week!

And congrats to *aamomma* who moved to maintain. That's fabulous! I missed that post, but I saw that Lisa mentioned it!



mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!!!  Congratulations, *Rose* and all our top losers!!  Your hard work does pay off, doesn't it!!
> 
> 
> I got up this morning and did 30 min wii fit free step while I watched the news.  I have ds's parent teacher conference at 7:50 so I need to get moving.  I had a good eating day yesterday, went grocery shopping, and did not buy any junk.  I made roasted brussel sprouts last night with chicken, and bought cauliflour, red pepper, red onion, and sweet potato to make later this week.  If I have it in the house, it's so much easier to eat healthy.  And I love vegies roasted.
> 
> Have a terrific tuesday everyone!!


Thanks Kathy. Great job getting in the exercise this morning!

*****
I am running late! But I still have to finish icing my knees/foot/ankle. I did 60 minutes in the pool this morning. Still not my favorite thing, but I'm getting used to it. And I think it's a pretty good workout. I wear the float belt and "run" in the deep end. I actually think it's helping my form a little.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## mikamah

*TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> *TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*



B: scrambled eggs with peppers, mushrooms and onions made in 1 tsp olive oil
L: homemade bean burrito (veggie refried beans and low-carb tortilla), peppers, grape tomatoes, cucumbers, sugar-free strawberry acai jello
S: celery, blueberries, 1 oz. roasted almonds
D: grilled chicken, brown rice, green beans, sugar-free dark chocolate jello pudding

Is it time for lunch yet?  I was a little down (in mood, not weight ) and only ate half of my breakfast, so I'm feeling the hunger a little early. I'm going to hold out until noon though! 

Maria


----------



## DopeyDame

*Dona* - great reminder about looking at the leaves!  I took DS to a toddler craft/nature time at our local nature center yesterday and it was amazing!  The colors were so beautiful and the weather was just perfect - sun shiny, 60s.  Couldn't have asked for a better day.  (And he did it all in UNDERPANTS!    We are almost at potty trained.  Yay!)

*Monday QOTD*:  Before DS, DH and I travelled a TON and we loved every minute of it.  I can't wait until DS is ready for some bigger trips.  My favorite vacation is a tie between Queensland Australia (Great Barrier Reef, Rain forests, cute towns - it was AMAZING!) and Slovinia (what an incredibly pleasant suprise!  That place is gorgeous and a lot of it is new a revitalized after the wars and communism, etc.  We expected an "interesting" experience, and instead we got fantastic nature, beautiful historic cities, and some of the best food and nicest people I have ever met.  If you ever have the opportunity, Slovinia is not to be missed.)  Highest on my 'if money were no object' list is Africa - Kilimanjaro and a Safari, in particular.  The money tree in my back yard doesn't seem to be doing so well, though, so... that trip may have to wait a while.

*Tuesday QOTD*: Chipotle for lunch.  Not great, but will have half rice and extra veggies and chicken bowl.  Yumm!  Dinner will be tough.  There is a Family Hot Dog Meet and Greet at our church that we're attending.  Not sure what they'll have besides hot dogs.  I may just share a hot dog with DS and then eat a salad or something when I get home.


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> That's one of my favorite movies too!
> 
> When you said you didn't like Zumba I was going to ask if you knew beforehand that they don't use verbal cues. When I was looking up reviews of the Wii game before I purchased it, that was a complaint. But apparently that's part of the concept is visual focus or something. Our instructor at school doesn't really use verbal or hand cues, except when she wants to do something in double time.



When I took Zumba at the Y a few years ago, she always started a bit slow and walked around to make sure that everyone was understanding the moves. This  Zumba-thon was full out, "SHAKIN' WHAT YOUR MOMMA GAVE YOU" Zumba.... no intro, nada! Even if I could have kept up, my body doesn't move like that any more!! 



tigger813 said:


> Very sad to report that my parents had their 14 year old dog Chrissy put to sleep earlier today. She had been going downhill since I was there and they made the decision yesterday. The vet came right to the house. My mom emailed me and I called the house before reading the email. They aren't up to talking tonight.
> 
> The girls are taking it hard. Izzie has been off and on crying. She drew a picture of herself with Chrissy and Ashleigh was also drawing a picture of Chrissy a few minutes ago. I emailed Izzie's teacher. I found a book that I will read to the girls tomorrow called The Tenth Good Thing About Barney. She was a very special dog that could not have been more loved by two people. It's hard for them but they did the right thing as apparently yesterday she couldn't get comfortable.
> 
> I've been awake since 4:30 this morning and don't know how much longer I will stay up. I need to go put more laundry in the wash.
> 
> TTFN



I know you had talked earlier this year about the dog and her declining health.  It is so sad that you parents had to go through this now, with everything else that they've had to deal with lately.  But it was nice of them to do what was best for Chrissy.  And very nice of the vet to make a house call. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.59% - wickey's friend
> #9- 0.71% - EDuke98080
> #8- 0.74% - cobbler
> #7- 0.76% - jillbur
> #6 - 0.79% - aamomma
> #5- 0.90% - Disneywedding2010
> #4- 0.96% - dvccruiser76
> #3- 1.02% - akhaloha
> #2- 1.03% - BernardandMissBianca
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.25% - Rose&Mike*



GREAT JOB to all of you Big Losers,  and  most especially to my good friends Buffy and Rose!  I KNEW you had it in you!!  Numbers 1 and 2??  WAY TO GO!!!



tigger813 said:


> Pam- We're going on the Podcast cruise next summer! Just praying nothing goes wrong to prevent it from happening!
> 
> Finally slept past 5am. Of course when I was awake at 5am I should've gotten up to work out. But the state of my house right now, especially the downstairs makes it impossible to workout. Hopefully tomorrow I can do something about that.
> 
> Maybe some coffee cake last night. Not sure what to have for supper tonight. Izzie has her check up today and then Ash has dancing. Tomorrow will be nonstop cleaning until I have to take Izzie for a quick dentist appt. Looking forward to Friday off with the kids and getting ready for my Usborne booth on Saturday. I have several things to do to prepare for that.
> 
> Ash is finally up and dressed!
> 
> TTFN



Podcast cruise.... I think that will have to be explained to me. Is it just folks who listen to the podcasts or folks who DO the podcasts or both or what??  Do they do podcasts while on the cruise?  Anyhow, any cruise sounds like fun to me!



mikamah said:


> :Hope things settle down a bit for you.  Is it sunday you'll be in our neck of the woods?  Ds had ccd at 830 right near the Y, and other than that, I'm on call, so we have no plans.
> 
> 
> It will be this Sunday that I will be there.  Not sure about times yet.  I'll send you a PM when I find out.  The power outages around here last week put a hitch in all of the planning and such.
> 
> 
> I got up this morning and did 30 min wii fit free step while I watched the news.  I have ds's parent teacher conference at 7:50 so I need to get moving.  I had a good eating day yesterday, went grocery shopping, and did not buy any junk.  I made roasted brussel sprouts last night with chicken, and bought cauliflour, red pepper, red onion, and sweet potato to make later this week.  If I have it in the house, it's so much easier to eat healthy.  And I love vegies roasted.
> 
> Have a terrific tuesday everyone!!



Mmmmm... yummy stuff in the house!  I bought the most delicious apples today! I bought one and ate it at the register before buying a big bag because I am sick of buying lousy produce.  But these are SO GOOD!  I'm going to have another for my afternoon snack!



lisah0711 said:


> And another big BL congratulations to *aamomma* who met her goal and is now joining the ranks of our maintainers!    What a wonderful accomplishment!
> 
> 
> Wow.... how did I miss this?  CONGRATS to aamomma!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Pamela,* can't wait to hear how your robotics guys do this week-end!   And not so patiently waiting to see Rapunzel still, please . . .
> 
> Sorry.... I'll try to get it up today!
> 
> 
> Today I meet with a new running coach and have parent teacher conferences, too.  It's middle school and high school parent teacher conference so it's first come, first served.  That should be interesting!  I know I can contact anyone that I don't manage to see by email but I'm hoping to meet them all.  I'd like to hear their thoughts on boys and their organizational skills although DS is much, much improved.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Good luck with the new coach and with the conferences.  Haven't heard about our middle school ones yet, but I have one scheduled for HS. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am running late! But I still have to finish icing my knees/foot/ankle. I did 60 minutes in the pool this morning. Still not my favorite thing, but I'm getting used to it. And I think it's a pretty good workout. I wear the float belt and "run" in the deep end. I actually think it's helping my form a little.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!



Another big WOOHOO on being the BL this week!!



mikamah said:


> *TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*



YOu had to ask that today, of all days??  

Well, breakfast was a baby bel cheese and a cran-bran vitamuffin and an apple with a cup of coffee in the car.

Lunch was a low carb pita, cut in half and toasted.  Covered half with a serving of hummus and a bit of taboule and spread a tablespoon of natural peanut butter on the other half.  Washed it down with some plain seltzer.  Not much time for anything else.

Dinner..... we are going in 6 different directions tonight (which is tough, considering we are only 4 people  ), so it will be a bit of this and that, here and there!  I'll let you know what it turns out to be after the fact.



Worfiedoodles said:


> B: scrambled eggs with peppers, mushrooms and onions made in 1 tsp olive oil
> L: homemade bean burrito (veggie refried beans and low-carb tortilla), peppers, grape tomatoes, cucumbers, sugar-free strawberry acai jello
> S: celery, blueberries, 1 oz. roasted almonds
> D: grilled chicken, brown rice, green beans, sugar-free dark chocolate jello pudding
> 
> Is it time for lunch yet?  I was a little down (in mood, not weight ) and only ate half of my breakfast, so I'm feeling the hunger a little early. I'm going to hold out until noon though!
> 
> Maria



You can finish your breakfast late or add a morning snack you know.

Hugs to you 

*********

Happy Tuesday friends.  It is a beautiful day here!  My morning bible study walk turned out to be just two of us, but it was a beautiful morning (albeit a bit muddy).  I was concerned that the trail would still be snow-covered, but it was not.

Working straight out on robotics paperwork and such here, so not much time to chat.  I'm going to try to take a minute to post the Halloween picture of DD.  I'll try to pop on later tonight to chat.............P


----------



## mackeysmom

mikamah said:


> How awesome to take you niece and nephew on their own special trip with auntie.  Such wonderful memories they will always treasure.  Was one of them with you for the elevator rescue?  How scary. Nice job on the loss.





lisah0711 said:


> *Laura,* that was quite an exciting story about Kidani!   I actually prefer staying at Jambo house, even though the DVC rooms are a bit smaller.  I love the animals. 4.5 pounds in two weeks is a great loss!



Luckily the elevator fiasco happened during an "adult" trip - I don't know if I could have kept my cool if one of the kids was with me!

I stayed at Jambo House once years ago, but that was before DVC so it was just a standard room.  My Kidani Lodge experience was in a gorgeous 2 bedroom unit - so it would be comparing apples to oranges if I had to choose between the two.



mikamah said:


> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



Hard to choose - I loved my trips to Cape Cod because they are so relaxing, I loved my trips to Vegas because they are so exciting, I loved my trips to Hawaii because they were so tropical - I don't know if I could choose a favorite.  Each is a favorite in their own way. 

I would love to take one of those train rides through Canada - I saw it on a travel show once and it looked so beautiful.  I think it was Northern Canada and goes from one side of the coast to the other. 



lovetoscrap said:


> We have a new place called Sweet Frog that is like that.  I had never heard of it or the concept.  I just stopped in with my kids one day and was like what the heck?!!  Great business concept though-- it is pretty hard to judge how much you are getting when you put it in the cup so more than likely it is more $$$ for them.  I was disappointed they didn't have any truly small cups to make it easier to judge/control portion size better.



I thought the same thing - they only had one size cup and it was larger than my head. 



pjlla said:


> Good luck with Friendly's.  Last time I checked they did NOT have any NI on their website or available in the restaurants.  I even contacted corporate but didn't get a very satisfactory answer.  Curious to see if things have improved at all.  I find that to be BY FAR one of the hardest restaurants to manage.



Thankfully they chose Panera, but I decided that if I had to go to Friendly's, I'd choose either a BLT or the appetizer cheese quesadilla.  I figured those would be the easiest to guess points/calories.




tigger813 said:


> Very sad to report that my parents had their 14 year old dog Chrissy put to sleep earlier today. She had been going downhill since I was there and they made the decision yesterday. The vet came right to the house. My mom emailed me and I called the house before reading the email. They aren't up to talking tonight.



So sorry to hear that.    I lost my Mackey  in April and it is still difficult to talk about. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.59% - wickey's friend
> #9- 0.71% - EDuke98080
> #8- 0.74% - cobbler
> #7- 0.76% - jillbur
> #6 - 0.79% - aamomma
> #5- 0.90% - Disneywedding2010
> #4- 0.96% - dvccruiser76
> #3- 1.02% - akhaloha
> #2- 1.03% - BernardandMissBianca
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.25% - Rose&Mike*



Congratulations to all of this week's losers.    I begrudgingly gave up my reigning BL clippie but am determined to get it back at some point. 



mikamah said:


> *TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*



BF - FF Hot Chocolate and a banana

Lunch - my own homemade brocoli/cheddar soup (a Panera recipe that I've tweaked to make low fat)

Dinner - I go to the chiropractor every-other Tuesday.  There is a great pizza place a few doors down and once a month I treat myself to two slices.  They make a delicious pizza that has tomatoes, red onions, and little chunks of fresh mozzarella on top - no sauce, just a litte olive oil. I usually get one slice of that, and one "regular" slice.   I'll throw together a little salad from home to go with it.

Snack - I always pop a bag of microwave 100 calorie pack of popcorn with a little olive oil spritzed on top while watching The Biggest Loser.

- Laura


----------



## pjlla

Here is my Rapunzel.........






Her braid reached her ankle!  But it got really heavy and she didn't make it through the day with it on.  But I was really happy with how it turned out!






If you notice, her sleeves were removable.... she started the day with them, but had discarded them by the evening.

And of course, here is my Death Eater, for all you HP fans.






TTYL..................P


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> I am running late! But I still have to finish icing my knees/foot/ankle. I did 60 minutes in the pool this morning. Still not my favorite thing, but I'm getting used to it. And I think it's a pretty good workout. I wear the float belt and "run" in the deep end. I actually think it's helping my form a little.



Sorry about the icing but at least it is helping your form!    And another big  for you being the BL! 



mikamah said:


> *TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*



Breakfast was a tall gingerbread frappucino . . . I know, I know but I needed something light before seeing the trainer and it was only 260 calories and very, very tasty. 
Lunch Ethnic Gourmet Pad Thai with Tofu.
Dinner Five spice pork with bok choy that DH was going to make last night but didn't  
I will be within my calorie range for today for sure!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> B: scrambled eggs with peppers, mushrooms and onions made in 1 tsp olive oil
> L: homemade bean burrito (veggie refried beans and low-carb tortilla), peppers, grape tomatoes, cucumbers, sugar-free strawberry acai jello
> S: celery, blueberries, 1 oz. roasted almonds
> D: grilled chicken, brown rice, green beans, sugar-free dark chocolate jello pudding
> 
> Is it time for lunch yet?  I was a little down (in mood, not weight ) and only ate half of my breakfast, so I'm feeling the hunger a little early. I'm going to hold out until noon though!



You always have such yummy sounding food, Maria.   Glad that you are feeling better.  



DopeyDame said:


> ( And he did it all in UNDERPANTS!    We are almost at potty trained.  Yay!)



  That is an exciting for sure!  

*Pamela,* your daughter looks lovely as always and her costume was so beautiful.  Such nice workmanship and attention to detail!   Thanks for posting!  

*Laura,* enjoy your pizza!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello friends!    Here I sit in front of the computer when I should be exercising!   Something about this change in routine has just thrown me for a loop.  For 10 days DS has Driver's Ed after school and I just find myself sitting around enjoying the alone time when I could be getting something done!

QOTD: 
Breakfast: regular cheerios and skim milk
Snack: grapes and cocoa almonds (YUM!)
Lunch: Ham & cheese sandwich on thin, red pepper strips, yogurt and um a few doritos
Supper: Frozen breaded fish fillets and frozen fries--not the healthiest but something family enjoys

Kathy & Pamela - I like that plan!    I really need to shoot for on-plan EVERY day until Thanksgiving.  Good luck with your teacher conference Kathy.

Congrats to all the biggest losers and esp Rose!   What an inspiration for the rest of us!   Thanks Sue too for all you do.   I personally LOVE seeing how close I am getting to my goal.  Well, I'm not acutally getting that close but I love to see my progress I mean

Lisa, I was going to get a Shark but a friend at work convinced me the Haan was soooo much better.   I asked on the Budget Board too and got a lot of hearty recommendations.  I think it's OK.  I don't think it's worth more than the $49 I paid for it and I'm glad I didn't end up paying close to $90 like I planned to.    I'm new to the whole steam mop thing so not sure.   I didn't see any steam coming out although I heard it hissing and when I touched the floor it didn't feel hot either.   I think it did OK.   The hardwood floors in this house need to be refinished and the grout is shot in the tile floors so they don't look a whole lot better when I finish but any obvious messes came right up.  I definitely need more than 2 pads.  I had to wash them and let them air dry before I can do any more rooms!    Good luck with your conferences.  Fantastic to hear that DS is much improved with organization!   Any Mom tips to share or did he achieve this on his own?

Pamela, love the costumes!!!   you did a great job on Rapunzel!   I love to read about your busy days.  You do not waste a moment!

Tracey, sorry to hear about Chrissy but it sounds like they made a wise choice.  I don't know how/why my parents held out so long but thankfully their 18 year old dog recently passed away.  I think I told you when you were here.  The poor dog was incontinent, blind, could hardly stand or walk, didn't hardly eat at all but they let nature take its course.

Looking forward to watching BL tonight.  I always feel energized and recommitted after watching it.   Have a great evening all.  It has been a beautiful day here, 73 degrees and not a cloud in the sky.  I won the football pool at work and got $50


----------



## akhaloha

mikamah said:


> *TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*



B: Oatmeal with cinnamon, protein shake made with coffee
L: Homemade chicken curry with brown rice, green tea
S: Greek yogurt with berries, green tea
D: Salmon, baked sweet potato, grilled asparagus
S: Homemade zucchini bread (only if I get my workout in tonight!)


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Breakfast was a tall gingerbread frappucino . . . I know, I know but I needed something light before seeing the trainer and it was only 260 calories and very, very tasty.
> Lunch Ethnic Gourmet Pad Thai with Tofu.
> Dinner Five spice pork with bok choy that DH was going to make last night but didn't
> I will be within my calorie range for today for sure!
> 
> And it all sounds so yummy!!
> 
> 
> *Pamela,* your daughter looks lovely as always and her costume was so beautiful.  Such nice workmanship and attention to detail!   Thanks for posting!
> 
> Thanks!  You can't see all of the detail of the dress, but whatever.  It wasn't nearly as detailed as I had originally planned on making it.... ran out of time, of course.  But she was happy with it.
> 
> *Laura,* enjoy your pizza!





SettinSail said:


> Hello friends!    Here I sit in front of the computer when I should be exercising!   Something about this change in routine has just thrown me for a loop.  For 10 days DS has Driver's Ed after school and I just find myself sitting around enjoying the alone time when I could be getting something done!
> 
> QOTD:
> Breakfast: regular cheerios and skim milk
> Snack: grapes and cocoa almonds (YUM!)
> Lunch: Ham & cheese sandwich on thin, red pepper strips, yogurt and um a few doritos
> Supper: Frozen breaded fish fillets and frozen fries--not the healthiest but something family enjoys
> 
> Kathy & Pamela - I like that plan!    I really need to shoot for on-plan EVERY day until Thanksgiving.  Good luck with your teacher conference Kathy.
> 
> I'll join you to committing to EVERY DAY OP between now and T.giving!  I've had a few splurge days since I made the original 80% committment (actually, I committed to 90%).... nothing out of control, but not as good as I would like.  It would be great to be down another 2-4 pounds before T.giving.
> 
> 
> Pamela, love the costumes!!!   you did a great job on Rapunzel!   I love to read about your busy days.  You do not waste a moment!
> 
> 
> I waste far more time than I should on silly stuff, but I do accomplish a lot every day! After Bible study today I stayed to help clean up the coffee tables, so I got home a bit late.... then I spent the early afternoon finishing up some typing and such for robotics (and of course, catching up here..), made all the beds, picked up around the house, wiped the kitchen counters, scarfed down some lunch ....... then dropped off some paperwork at the other coach's house, picked up DD at school and then DS from his student council meeting. THen the 45 minute drive to the chiropractor (appts for DD and myself). Grabbed DD a chicken salad sandwich from Dunkin Donuts and dropped her at the Y.  Home again at 5:45 pm.... made tuna for DS (still having trouble chewing), and grilled chicken salads for DH and myself (very yummy, if I may say so!).  And now..... I CAN STAY HOME FOR THE EVENING!  DD is getting a ride back into town after swim and she will have her ride drop her off at the school where DS is practicing (basketball) and DH will drive them home!!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to watching BL tonight.  I always feel energized and recommitted after watching it.   Have a great evening all.  It has been a beautiful day here, 73 degrees and not a cloud in the sky.  I won the football pool at work and got $50



First of all YEAH on the $50!!

Second of all.... I know how you feel about watching BL.  I was going to make a comment the other day to some folks who seemed to be struggling to stay OP.  I was going to suggest that they surround themselves with BL type information and inspiration.  For example, in addition to watching this season of BL, I am also watching ALL of the previous seasons, in order, on Netflix.... mostly while I am on the TM or doing things like folding laundry.  

I try to do a bit of reading EVERY DAY about healthy eating, exercise, and/or weight loss.... Weight Watchers magazine and Fitness  magazine for starters (since I get both of those). Then I try to read books about different types of "diets" and all kind of health/weight loss related books (DD is currently reading my copy of "Master Your Metabolism" by Jillian Michaels).  While I don't agree with all of the plans, I find I learn something new in all of them.  I've read the Flat Belly Diet book, Dr. Phil's Ultimate Weight Loss Solution book, a few of the Bob Greene books (he was Oprah's fitness expert), Richard Simmons autobiography.... and many more I can't remember!

I keep healthy cookbooks in the cupboard, I keep my food journal right out on the counter (along with my WW points booklet and my points slider), I mark my BL coaching dates on the calendar.  And, of course, I try to pop on here every day!!

I just basically try to surround myself with constant reminders about being healthy, eating right, and exercise.  



akhaloha said:


> B: Oatmeal with cinnamon, protein shake made with coffee
> L: Homemade chicken curry with brown rice, green tea
> S: Greek yogurt with berries, green tea
> D: Salmon, baked sweet potato, grilled asparagus
> S: Homemade zucchini bread (only if I get my workout in tonight!)





That all sounds delicious!  I haven't made my chicken curry in a while and I am missing it!  

****************

Evening friends!  I am actually home ALONE and don't have to go out again tonight!!    That rarely happens!  Dinner is done and cleaned up!  I would like to scrapbook, but I'm a bit tired.... I may just fold the last load of laundry and make a cup of green tea and grab my book. We'll see.

Ooooo.... just had a thought!  I'll make a cup of green tea, grab my laptop, and spend some time on Ancestry.com!  Sounds like a plan!

I'll see you tomorrow.............P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Drive by post again. I just don't have time for my peeps right now!! I'm sooo sorry!!!! 

WOOHOO on number 2! 
The no soda is still going strong. I'm sure the kids will want to drink it again but I'm going to stay away if I can. Next up for December is fast food. That has gotten out of hand. 
I need better ideas for lunches. Panera just isn't cutting it anymore. 
And I need to lay off the macchiato's. Since I've laid off the soda I have increased the macchiato's which are mostly milk. Way to many calories in a day. I'm thinking of cutting back to 2 times a week, right now I'm probably near 5-6. 

Trying to find time to work out. I need to get back into some kind of routine again. Right now I'm just trying to stay above water with school commitments and waiting for news on Grandma. The school stuff deadlines have been stepped up so I can pass that off to someone else when the time comes. 

OK, DD is ready for bed. This time change has really messed up her schedule. 

NIGHT ALL!!!


----------



## cobbler

mikamah said:


> Saturday 11/5/11 QOTD- When you go to disney-WDW or DL where do you typically stay, in the parks, out of the parks? value, mod, deluxe, dvc?  What do you like best about where you stay, and if you could stay any where else, where would you stay?  If you haven't been yet, where would you want to stay?



I have a thing where I want to stay at all Disney owned resorts on property so we are making our way through the list. So aside from the new Animation Resort coming online we have done all the values and mods. I don't care for the values, just not my thing. Maybe because I'm the only girl in my family and I need space  Now we typically stay in 1bdrm DVC



mikamah said:


> I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



I have two. I LOVED Arches National Park, it was so awesome!! I also LOVED London!! I want to go back to London in the worst way. I am making plans to try to get back to London again. Something that is more of a pipe dream and a real far out wish is Japan. I don't eat fish (can't stand the taste) and I'm allergic to shellfish so I'm not sure how I would survive.



mikamah said:


> *TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*



I really overslept today, I think I am coming down with something so I missed breakfast and had a Quiznos sub (turkey, mozz, & pesto) small sub and chicken noodle soup. For dinner I had some mac and cheese and spinach and berry salad with lemon vinegarette dressing. 

Funny story... Oldest DS asked youngest DS if he liked spinach. Youngest DS said he hated it because it was gross as he is inhaling the spinach salad  Youngest DS is 10. So after he's done eating, we tell him it is spinach and he looks at me and says I tricked him. But he went back for seconds  

*Congrats Rose&Mike!!*

*BernardandMissBianca* I know, the eating out for lunches is hard to stop. I finally bought stuff for lunches that I knew I would like and I would fix and eat. This is my first week trying it out and so far successful. I had Quiznos today but I didn't buy - my mom wanted to go. I think we can be successful!

*tigger813*  That is so sad!!!  My puppy is 11 and I dread the day that this going to come. 

*mikamah * WAY TO GO on the exercise and not buying any junk!!  

*pjlla* Very cool costumes!!

No workout for me today, I had intentions of running but just couldn't do it. I went to bed after class last night with the worst headache and sore throat. I got up this morning and looked very pale and was so tired. The headache is gone but the throat is still minor sore. I feel like I could just sleep. I really did wonder if something was starting to come about yesterday because normally after my workouts I am red faced, yesterday I went up to take a shower and didn't have much color in me. I thought maybe I pushed it to hard but maybe it was because I was coming down with something. 

Will do something tomorrow even if it's walking and yoga.

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

mikamah said:


> I got up this morning and did 30 min wii fit free step while I watched the news.  I have ds's parent teacher conference at 7:50 so I need to get moving.



Hi Kathy  Love the Wii free step. 

How did the parent teacher conference go? 



lisah0711 said:


> *Sue,* thanks for being our weightkeeper and congrats on being a superstar this week!
> 
> Today I meet with a new running coach and have parent teacher conferences, too.  It's middle school and high school parent teacher conference so it's first come, first served.  That should be interesting!  I know I can contact anyone that I don't manage to see by email but I'm hoping to meet them all.  I'd like to hear their thoughts on boys and their organizational skills although DS is much, much improved.



Thanks, it's amazing what joining a gym can do for you 

How did your parent teacher conferences go?



pjlla said:


> Here is my Rapunzel.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her braid reached her ankle!  But it got really heavy and she didn't make it through the day with it on.  But I was really happy with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice, her sleeves were removable.... she started the day with them, but had discarded them by the evening.
> 
> And of course, here is my Death Eater, for all you HP fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTYL..................P



Nice work!




Hello everyone, just got back from the gym and figured I'd pop on and say hello before hitting the showers, so off I go. Hope everyone is having a great week. Hugs to anyone that needs one


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

Watching BL with Brian who now has a really bad cold Hoping to head to bed in the next 40 minutes so I don't end up sick.

Talked to my mom this afternoon and tonight. Today has been very tough for them both but they know it was the right thing to do. My mom said she may get the ashes tomorrow. 

My sister had a great idea to help them celebrate their 50th anniversary especially with losing Chrissy yesterday. She posted their address on FB and asked all of her friends to send them anniversary cards. My mother LOVES to receive cards so the more we put it in their mailbox, the better! I have contacted some of my friends and a friend of theirs from church to get lots of their friends to send cards and make their day extra special! If you would like to send your wishes to my parents, just PM me and I will send you their address. You can include on the card how you "know" them.

I am also going to make an iron on of their wedding photo and make them each a special sweatshirt. She loved the one I made for her birthday so I thought they might like this as well. My sister is also looking into renting a limo to take them to the concert they are going to on their anniversary.

Gotta look into that now!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> And another big BL congratulations to *aamomma* who met her goal and is now joining the ranks of our maintainers!    What a wonderful accomplishment!


Congrats AAmomma!!  Such a fantastic accomplishment we are all striving for.  You are an inspiration.


lisah0711 said:


> Wow! You must have been tired to sleep through that!


I wish I could say it was because his sax playing is so smooth and relaxing, but I think the time change was just catching up with me. lol.



lisah0711 said:


> Today I meet with a new running coach and have parent teacher conferences, too.  It's middle school and high school parent teacher conference so it's first come, first served.  That should be interesting!  I know I can contact anyone that I don't manage to see by email but I'm hoping to meet them all.  I'd like to hear their thoughts on boys and their organizational skills although DS is much, much improved.


Hope the parent teacher conferences went well.  First come first serve, with how many kids?  Sounds like it could be a bit of a cluster.  Hope it wasn't too bad.  How was the new running coach?  That is so great you are seeing a coach to help with your training.  You so deserve it.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am running late! But I still have to finish icing my knees/foot/ankle. I did 60 minutes in the pool this morning. Still not my favorite thing, but I'm getting used to it. And I think it's a pretty good workout. I wear the float belt and "run" in the deep end. I actually think it's helping my form a little.


Glad you're putting the icing high on the priority list, and taking good care of yourself.  60 min in the pool is great.  



mikamah said:


> *TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*


breakfast- banana, two slices cheese, 4 saltines
lunch-chicken, stuffing, brussel sprouts, grapes.
dinner-chicken, stuffing, brussel sprouts.  
snacks- afternoon apple, evening-1/2 cup ice cream.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> B: scrambled eggs with peppers, mushrooms and onions made in 1 tsp olive oil
> L: homemade bean burrito (veggie refried beans and low-carb tortilla), peppers, grape tomatoes, cucumbers, sugar-free strawberry acai jello
> S: celery, blueberries, 1 oz. roasted almonds
> D: grilled chicken, brown rice, green beans, sugar-free dark chocolate jello pudding
> 
> Is it time for lunch yet?  I was a little down (in mood, not weight ) and only ate half of my breakfast, so I'm feeling the hunger a little early. I'm going to hold out until noon though!


the sugar free dark chocolate pudding sounds great.  I haven't bought pudding in a while.  Hope your feeling better tonight.


DopeyDame said:


> *Tuesday QOTD*: Chipotle for lunch.  Not great, but will have half rice and extra veggies and chicken bowl.  Yumm!  Dinner will be tough.  There is a Family Hot Dog Meet and Greet at our church that we're attending.  Not sure what they'll have besides hot dogs.  I may just share a hot dog with DS and then eat a salad or something when I get home.


Hope there was more than just hot dogs available, but I like your plan to share and then have something healthy when you get home.  Just nothing healthy about hot dogs. 



pjlla said:


> YOu had to ask that today, of all days??
> 
> Well, breakfast was a baby bel cheese and a cran-bran vitamuffin and an apple with a cup of coffee in the car.
> 
> Lunch was a low carb pita, cut in half and toasted.  Covered half with a serving of hummus and a bit of taboule and spread a tablespoon of natural peanut butter on the other half.  Washed it down with some plain seltzer.  Not much time for anything else.
> 
> Dinner..... we are going in 6 different directions tonight (which is tough, considering we are only 4 people  ), so it will be a bit of this and that, here and there!  I'll let you know what it turns out to be after the fact.


A little of this and a little of that isn't necessarily a bad thing, especially when it's you.  Hope you're evening wasn't too crazy.  



mackeysmom said:


> Lunch - my own homemade brocoli/cheddar soup (a Panera recipe that I've tweaked to make low fat)


ooh, that sounds delicious.  I'll have panera's occassionally, but try to stick with the black bean of chicken noodle.  Would you share the recipe?  Or is it on the BL recipe thread?  I'll check over there. 



pjlla said:


> Here is my Rapunzel.........
> 
> ...P


She looks so adorable, what a beautiful costume you made.  And ds is very frightening.  Very impressive costume skills you have there pamela. 



lisah0711 said:


> Breakfast was a tall gingerbread frappucino . . . I know, I know but I needed something light before seeing the trainer and it was only 260 calories and very, very tasty.


Some times you just need a frappucino.  Think of the calcium and protein in the milk.  Really, it's not a bad choice.  



SettinSail said:


> Hello friends!    Here I sit in front of the computer when I should be exercising!   Something about this change in routine has just thrown me for a loop.  For 10 days DS has Driver's Ed after school and I just find myself sitting around enjoying the alone time when I could be getting something done!
> 
> Kathy & Pamela - I like that plan!    I really need to shoot for on-plan EVERY day until Thanksgiving.  Good luck with your teacher conference Kathy.
> 
> Looking forward to watching BL tonight.  I always feel energized and recommitted after watching it.   Have a great evening all.  It has been a beautiful day here, 73 degrees and not a cloud in the sky.  I won the football pool at work and got $50


Sometimes relaxing during your alone time is better for the soul than exercising.  I'm sure it's even better when ds is a teenager.  It has been beautiful here too, but it's a little sad to come out of work at 4:30 in the dark.  On plan til turkey day!!  YOu can do it.  Lisa and Maria are also in on the fun.   



akhaloha said:


> B: Oatmeal with cinnamon, protein shake made with coffee
> L: Homemade chicken curry with brown rice, green tea
> S: Greek yogurt with berries, green tea
> D: Salmon, baked sweet potato, grilled asparagus
> S: Homemade zucchini bread (only if I get my workout in tonight!)


mmmm, zucchini bread sounds great.  I haven't had that in a few years, but had a recipe that used a can of crushed pineapple, so it was pretty low fat.  



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  I am actually home ALONE and don't have to go out again tonight!!    That rarely happens!  Dinner is done and cleaned up!  I would like to scrapbook, but I'm a bit tired.... I may just fold the last load of laundry and make a cup of green tea and grab my book. We'll see.


Hope you enjoyed your alone time. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Drive by post again. I just don't have time for my peeps right now!! I'm sooo sorry!!!!
> 
> WOOHOO on number 2!
> The no soda is still going strong. I'm sure the kids will want to drink it again but I'm going to stay away if I can. Next up for December is fast food. That has gotten out of hand.
> I need better ideas for lunches. Panera just isn't cutting it anymore.
> And I need to lay off the macchiato's. Since I've laid off the soda I have increased the macchiato's which are mostly milk. Way to many calories in a day. I'm thinking of cutting back to 2 times a week, right now I'm probably near 5-6.


Whoo hoo on #2, and no soda!!  Do you do starbucks?  I do love their passion fruit iced tea, and with half the sugar, it's not too bad. 



cobbler said:


> Funny story... Oldest DS asked youngest DS if he liked spinach. Youngest DS said he hated it because it was gross as he is inhaling the spinach salad  Youngest DS is 10. So after he's done eating, we tell him it is spinach and he looks at me and says I tricked him. But he went back for seconds


That's so funny.  How dare you trick him like that. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Kathy  Love the Wii free step.
> 
> How did the parent teacher conference go?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, just got back from the gym and figured I'd pop on and say hello before hitting the showers, so off I go. Hope everyone is having a great week. Hugs to anyone that needs one


The conference went just fine.  DS is really doing well in school, and not having any issues, so it was good.  She goes over all the work they do in class, and showed me how he scores, and they do occassional testing similar to mcas to get them used to testing that way.  She did say ds will start to be silly, but he knows he shouldn't, so he's looking at her, and if she catches his eye, he will stop.  Really, I feel very blessed he's doing so well.  
How is the gym?  Was it Boston North you joined?  When Michael was at ccd, I walked and went down to the bike path and walked down to 114, and then came out by the gym and back.  The path is nice and quiet, but I wish it was paved, and not gravel.  It doesn't feel great on the feet. 
Congrats on being in the top 10 too!! And thank you for all your hard work as weight keepre.





tigger813 said:


> My sister had a great idea to help them celebrate their 50th anniversary especially with losing Chrissy yesterday. She posted their address on FB and asked all of her friends to send them anniversary cards. My mother LOVES to receive cards so the more we put it in their mailbox, the better! I have contacted some of my friends and a friend of theirs from church to get lots of their friends to send cards and make their day extra special! If you would like to send your wishes to my parents, just PM me and I will send you their address. You can include on the card how you "know" them.
> 
> I am also going to make an iron on of their wedding photo and make them each a special sweatshirt. She loved the one I made for her birthday so I thought they might like this as well. My sister is also looking into renting a limo to take them to the concert they are going to on their anniversary.


Such a nice idea for their anniversary.  I'm sure they will love the shirts. 

Good evening friends,

I seem to have napped through much of the biggest loser, so figured I'd catch up here before I go to bed for real.   I work tomorrow and then I have a 4 day weekend off.  Ds has no school thursday and friday for veterans day, and a teacher workshop day, so I took the days off too.  Of course I can't help thinking this would be a lovely time to go to wdw, but it wasn't in the cards this year.  I guess it will be a great weekend for cleaning and organizing the basement and raking the leaves.

Night, night, sleep tight.


----------



## buzz5985

Worfiedoodles;43138678

[COLOR="seagreen" said:
			
		

> So glad you made it home after that scary drive. I don't know how you work 19 days in a row  You are a Super Woman![/COLOR]
> Maria



No Super Woman here.  Finally done, 20 days straight.  It absolutely killed me.  10 years ago - it wouldn't have phased me.  So for my first weekend off in 3 weeks - I cooked, cleaned and shopped. Poor DS turned 15 on Monday - told him we would celebrate this week.  I have Thu/Fri/Sat/Sun off to get ready for the holidays.  Then I have to hit the pavement again for work.  Just found out I have training in January in OK.  



DopeyDame said:


> You guys with the braces and the NHS inductin and the sports practices are freaking me out just a little.    DS is only 2, and he's wearing me out - I hoped once he started school things would calm down.  Apparently not!



No it get's a lot worse.  Stay away from hockey Sept - April, 5 days/week.  But now DS is a Midget and it's a short season - already done, and I miss it.  LOL  Contrary lass.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My parents and I have been without power since early Saturday night. We are estimated to have it back by Sunday night. I am staying at my sister's and BIL's for the night. They just got Internet back earlier today. Luckily, they never lost power!
> 
> *After a lot of toiling, I decided not to have Healthy Habits for the upcoming week. I do not know how long I will be staying with them nor how long my house will be without power/cable/phone/Internet. I do not feel right posting HH and then not being available to answer questions.*
> 
> *Please, please PM me your results for the week ending today. I will post them as soon as possible.*
> 
> Have a great week everyone!  I will catch up when I have Internet at my house.
> 
> CC



I am late - hope you are OK, power back on etc.



liesel said:


> *I've been taking a few one-day courses at the local community college (powerpoint, photoshop, etc.) in order to strenghten my resume.  Tomorrow is Intermediate Excel.  Since these classes are held in a computer lab, there are strict "no food/no drink" rules.   I normally drink about 100+ ounces of water a day, so that will put a kink in those plans.
> 
> Laura*


*

I love my local community college courses - I have taken a range from landscape design, to photography.  But most of those are 6 week courses.  Met a lot of great people.



mikamah said:



			I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before. 

Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go? 

Click to expand...


My dream vacation - and the only one in my family that has it - is a photographic safari of Africa.  Actually Adventures by Disney has the perfect one for me.  LOL  If needed I will go alone!!!  My favorite vacation is probably my honeymoon trip to Ireland.  We would love to go back and bring DS.  Other places we would like to repeat for DS is - Alaska, the "Grand Circle" (Grand Canyon, Four Corners, Mesa Verde, Zion, Bryce, etc.)  
We would all love to do Hawaii.  



mikamah said:



TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?

Click to expand...



Coffe, cottage cheese, apple for breakfast
Honey Wheat roll, roasted chicken, lettuce, tomato, chipolte mustard, salad with Ken's Lite sundried tomato dressing for lunch
Homemade Turkey Meatball soup for a snack.
Dinner was a chicken, broccoli stir fry on rice vermicelli. Added some Oyster sauce - new recipe - will not repeat.



tigger813 said:



			Evening all,

Watching BL with Brian who now has a really bad cold Hoping to head to bed in the next 40 minutes so I don't end up sick.

Talked to my mom this afternoon and tonight. Today has been very tough for them both but they know it was the right thing to do. My mom said she may get the ashes tomorrow. 

My sister had a great idea to help them celebrate their 50th anniversary especially with losing Chrissy yesterday. She posted their address on FB and asked all of her friends to send them anniversary cards. My mother LOVES to receive cards so the more we put it in their mailbox, the better! I have contacted some of my friends and a friend of theirs from church to get lots of their friends to send cards and make their day extra special! If you would like to send your wishes to my parents, just PM me and I will send you their address. You can include on the card how you "know" them.

I am also going to make an iron on of their wedding photo and make them each a special sweatshirt. She loved the one I made for her birthday so I thought they might like this as well. My sister is also looking into renting a limo to take them to the concert they are going to on their anniversary.

Gotta look into that now!

TTFN 

Click to expand...


The ashes of my Dog Bonnie sit on my TV stand, along with a picture of her.  She was 18, and the hardest thing DH and I have ever done in our adult lives was call to make that appointment to put her down.  We have had to make other tough decisions pertaining to our parents, but that decision about the dog was the hardest.  

***************

Congratulations to all the losers and maintainers. I hope to make it to the boards more than I have the past month.

Janis*


----------



## buzz5985

I noticed there has been some mention of hot dogs on the board.  I think I have found a good alternative.  The brand is Al Fresco, Uncured Chicken Franks.  On a scale of 1 - 10 - I would rate the product an 8.  

Ingredients:  SKINLESS CHICKEN MEAT, WATER, AND CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF SEA SALT, SUGAR, NATURAL FLAVORS (INCLUDING CELERY POWDER), GRANULATED GARLIC, EXTRACT OF PAPRIKA. 

Nutrition Facts  
Serving Size 1 FRANK (43G)
Serving Per Container 8  

Amount Per Serving  

Calories  60    Calories from Fat 25  

% Daily Value*   

Total Fat  3g  5%  

 Saturated Fat 1g  5%  

 Trans Fat 0g   

Cholestrol  30mg  10%  

Sodium  330mg  14%  

Total Carbohydrate  0g  0%  

 Dietary Fiber 0g  0%  

 Sugars 0g   

Protein  7g   

Vitamin A 0%        Vitamin C 0%  

Calcium 0%           Iron 2%  

*Percent daily values are based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs:  
 Calories 2000 2500 

Total Fat less than 65g 80g 
 Saturated Fat less than 20g 25g 
Cholestrol less than 300mg 300mg 
Sodium less than 2400mg 2400mg 
Total Carbohydrate  300g 375g 
 Dietery Fiber  25g 30g 



Calories per gram  
Fat 9    Carbohydrate 4    Protein 4  

I also enjoy the Al Fresco Chicken Sausage.  I found them at my local Market Basket.  The hot dogs are a package of 8 for $3.69.  The sausages run about the same for 4.


Janis


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning.  

Only 1 more day and then a nice long weekend off.  

Kathy I really wanted to go to DW this weekend off also but it was not to be.  Dh will try painting the back dormer of the house and I want to get some quilting done.

Wednesday Pampering of the Day 

Find a quiet place for 5 minutes and read something.  It could be inspirational or it could be fluff.  Just 5 quiet minutes. 

Off to get ready for school. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

Well, day is not starting off as planned. I went to wake Ash up and I could tell by the look on her face that something was wrong! She said she woke up in the middle of the night and felt like she was burning up. So, I felt her head and grabbed the thermometer! 101.9 headache and sore throat! She is absolutely miserable! She is rarely sick! She had her flu shot yesterday so I hope it's not a reaction! She's got a cold cloth on her head and took some motrin! Her throat looks ok but I will check again later and if necessary take her to the dr or CVS for a throat culture! Knock on wood, no one in our house has ever had strep! Going to keep Izzie away from Ash. We'll probably watch some Christmas movies and do some house cleaning. I have to run a few errands after dropping Izzie off so hopefully Ash will be ok for the few minutes I have to be out. She wants some popsicles so I will stop and get her some. Poor thing is sweating like crazy too! Going to be a long day!

TTFN


----------



## jillbur

Thanks for all the well wishes for my mom. She came home from the hospital yesterday. She apparently does not have pneumonia, but had a massive asthma attack. She's never had one before so now she is set with inhalers just in case. I try so nicely to encourage her to get healthy and lose weight, but she always has excuses. Well, I got a little meaner about it in the hospital and told her she wouldn't constantly have health problems if she was thinner and ate better. I guess she has to want it, though. It's sad to watch her make up sorry excuses. She even tells people she's still carrying baby weight. I AM ALMOST 35!!! Grrrrr...well, hopefully she listens to me and my sister and her doctors get more forceful with her instead of just suggesting she lose a little weight.




mikamah said:


> Sunday 11/6/11 QOTD-There's been some talk about the scale this week, so lets continue on that subject.  Do you have a love/hate relationship with your scale?  Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.



I weigh myself everyday. It seems to keep me in check. If it creeps up, I will make sure I am OP and when it creeps down, I celebrate! I always weigh myself in the morning before my shower. I didn't think my scale was very accurate, but I weighed myself before going to the gym yesterday and weighed myself at the gym and it was 0.2 lbs off. So it must be accurate. I think it's a sunbeam and it does body fat percentage and all that good stuff.




mikamah said:


> I apologize if i repeat any questions that have been asked before.
> 
> Monday 11/7/11-QOTD- Where was your favorite non-Disney vacation?  If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world, money no object, where would you like to go?



It's hard to pick a favorite vacation other than Disney. We love to travel, but haven't been to any countries other than Canada and Mexico. I want to go so many places it's hard to pick. In the US I want to go to the Grand Canyon. But, if I could go anywhere, I'd do an around the world cruise so I could see everything! Or Australia if I had to pick one place.



mikamah said:


> *TUesday QOTD-  What's on the menu for today?*



Breakfast~slow cooker oats
Lunch~2 meatballs on a bakery bun and almonds
Dinner~Hamburger on the grill and homemade mac n cheese.


It took me so long to catch up from Saturday that I fell asleep last night! I need to catch up on sleep from this weekend. I'm off to work...just found out yesterday I have 2 IEPs due ASAP. Nice of the school district (not my school) to even tell me the students had IEPs! So every free second today I will be typing those up. Hope everyone has a great day. This is our last nice weather day. Tomorrow it's supposed to drop 47 as the high. Friday is supposed to be a high of 44 and my boys are in the Veteran's Day parade! Yikes! I think it's supposed to go back into the 50s after that, but I'm wishing I lived in the south!

Enjoy!

Jill


----------



## aamomma

Hello, everyone!!  I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and encouragement.  I don't post often, but I rarely miss reading along.  It really keeps me focused on what I'm supposed to be doing, and why I'm doing it!!  Have a great day


----------



## mikamah

buzz5985 said:


> No Super Woman here.  Finally done, 20 days straight.  It absolutely killed me.  10 years ago - it wouldn't have phased me.  So for my first weekend off in 3 weeks - I cooked, cleaned and shopped. Poor DS turned 15 on Monday - told him we would celebrate this week.  I have Thu/Fri/Sat/Sun off to get ready for the holidays.  Then I have to hit the pavement again for work.  Just found out I have training in January in OK.


I bet you're exhausted.  Enjoy your long weekend, and be sure and take a little time for you too.



buzz5985 said:


> I noticed there has been some mention of hot dogs on the board.  I think I have found a good alternative.  The brand is Al Fresco, Uncured Chicken Franks.  On a scale of 1 - 10 - I would rate the product an 8.
> 
> I also enjoy the Al Fresco Chicken Sausage.  I found them at my local Market Basket.  The hot dogs are a package of 8 for $3.69.  The sausages run about the same for 4.
> 
> 
> Janis


Thanks for this.  I'll have to look for them next time I'm shopping.  I love the Al fresco chicken sausages, but never noticed the franks. 



donac said:


> Kathy I really wanted to go to DW this weekend off also but it was not to be.  Dh will try painting the back dormer of the house and I want to get some quilting done.
> 
> Wednesday Pampering of the Day
> 
> Find a quiet place for 5 minutes and read something.  It could be inspirational or it could be fluff.  Just 5 quiet minutes.


The whole being a responsible adult stinks sometimes doesn't it.  We can pretend wdw is too crazy busy with all those Jersey folks and we wouldn't want to be there anyway. 
Thanks for the pampering this week.  I haven't been reading lately, and need to finish up a book, so I'll do that tonight.



tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well, day is not starting off as planned. I went to wake Ash up and I could tell by the look on her face that something was wrong! She said she woke up in the middle of the night and felt like she was burning up. So, I felt her head and grabbed the thermometer! 101.9 headache and sore throat! She is absolutely miserable! She is rarely sick! She had her flu shot yesterday so I hope it's not a reaction! She's got a cold cloth on her head and took some motrin! Her throat looks ok but I will check again later and if necessary take her to the dr or CVS for a throat culture! Knock on wood, no one in our house has ever had strep! Going to keep Izzie away from Ash. We'll probably watch some Christmas movies and do some house cleaning. I have to run a few errands after dropping Izzie off so hopefully Ash will be ok for the few minutes I have to be out. She wants some popsicles so I will stop and get her some. Poor thing is sweating like crazy too! Going to be a long day!
> 
> TTFN


Hope it's a quick virus and she's better soon.



jillbur said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes for my mom. She came home from the hospital yesterday. She apparently does not have pneumonia, but had a massive asthma attack. She's never had one before so now she is set with inhalers just in case. I try so nicely to encourage her to get healthy and lose weight, but she always has excuses. Well, I got a little meaner about it in the hospital and told her she wouldn't constantly have health problems if she was thinner and ate better. I guess she has to want it, though. It's sad to watch her make up sorry excuses. She even tells people she's still carrying baby weight. I AM ALMOST 35!!! Grrrrr...well, hopefully she listens to me and my sister and her doctors get more forceful with her instead of just suggesting she lose a little weight.
> Jill


I'm glad she's doing better and is home.  I could have written this post a few years ago with my mom too.  It is so hard to see, and frustrating that you can't help her, and she has to help herself and be ready to change.  Maybe the scare of being in the hospital will help her.  I remember trying so hard, and being so frustrated with my mom at one point when she wasn't doing what they doctors told her to do.  I wrote her a letter, and said that I loved her and I pushed her because I wanted her to be here for a long time, and I would be there for her, but I needed to step back and let her handle her medical issues in her way.  I think it helped both of us, her to see where I was coming from, and me to realize it was not my place to try and fix her.  She was a grown woman, and she needed to make her own decisions, even if i didn't approve.  I was her daughter, and not her mother.  It is so hard.  A big hug to you and your mom.



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!!  I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and encouragement.  I don't post often, but I rarely miss reading along.  It really keeps me focused on what I'm supposed to be doing, and why I'm doing it!!  Have a great day


Thank you for the inspiration of your success too.


----------



## mikamah

Wednesday QOTD-We all know the WISH boards are an amazing place to find support in good times and bad, and to know that we are never alone on our healthy journeys.  Are the other people in your life, friends, coworkers and family supportive of your efforts too?  Do they encourage or sabotage you?  If they aren't supportive, what can you do to gain their support?


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Drive by post again. I just don't have time for my peeps right now!! I'm sooo sorry!!!!
> 
> WOOHOO on number 2!
> The no soda is still going strong. I'm sure the kids will want to drink it again but I'm going to stay away if I can. Next up for December is fast food. That has gotten out of hand.
> I need better ideas for lunches. Panera just isn't cutting it anymore.
> And I need to lay off the macchiato's. Since I've laid off the soda I have increased the macchiato's which are mostly milk. Way to many calories in a day. I'm thinking of cutting back to 2 times a week, right now I'm probably near 5-6.
> 
> Trying to find time to work out. I need to get back into some kind of routine again. Right now I'm just trying to stay above water with school commitments and waiting for news on Grandma. The school stuff deadlines have been stepped up so I can pass that off to someone else when the time comes.
> 
> OK, DD is ready for bed. This time change has really messed up her schedule.
> 
> NIGHT ALL!!!



I'm pleased that you are still "soda-free"!  I think you will notice a big change in your progress on the scale as you kick the soda habit!  

Glad you came on to share the WOOHOOs for your 2 pounds!!




cobbler said:


> I have a thing where I want to stay at all Disney owned resorts on property so we are making our way through the list. So aside from the new Animation Resort coming online we have done all the values and mods. I don't care for the values, just not my thing. Maybe because I'm the only girl in my family and I need space  Now we typically stay in 1bdrm DVC
> 
> 
> Doesn't that new Animation Resort look adorable!??  I'm not sure how we would swing it, but I'd LOVE to take DD for one more Mother/Daughter trip to Disney before she leaves for college.  If we do, I'd love to at least VISIT that resort!  DD is a HUGE Nemo fan!
> 
> 
> I have two. I LOVED Arches National Park, it was so awesome!! I also LOVED London!! I want to go back to London in the worst way. I am making plans to try to get back to London again. Something that is more of a pipe dream and a real far out wish is Japan. I don't eat fish (can't stand the taste) and I'm allergic to shellfish so I'm not sure how I would survive.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to visit Arches.  Got any pictures to share?
> 
> 
> I really overslept today, I think I am coming down with something so I missed breakfast and had a Quiznos sub (turkey, mozz, & pesto) small sub and chicken noodle soup. For dinner I had some mac and cheese and spinach and berry salad with lemon vinegarette dressing.
> 
> Funny story... Oldest DS asked youngest DS if he liked spinach. Youngest DS said he hated it because it was gross as he is inhaling the spinach salad  Youngest DS is 10. So after he's done eating, we tell him it is spinach and he looks at me and says I tricked him. But he went back for seconds
> 
> We made spinach salad for dinner two nights in a row last week.  IT was so delicious.  DH found a dressing recipe on Food Network that was really decadent and yummy (made with bacon fat).  I used it sparingly, but it added so much flavor!
> 
> No workout for me today, I had intentions of running but just couldn't do it. I went to bed after class last night with the worst headache and sore throat. I got up this morning and looked very pale and was so tired. The headache is gone but the throat is still minor sore. I feel like I could just sleep. I really did wonder if something was starting to come about yesterday because normally after my workouts I am red faced, yesterday I went up to take a shower and didn't have much color in me. I thought maybe I pushed it to hard but maybe it was because I was coming down with something.
> 
> Will do something tomorrow even if it's walking and yoga.
> 
> Have a great evening all!!



Feel better soon!!



tigger813 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Watching BL with Brian who now has a really bad cold Hoping to head to bed in the next 40 minutes so I don't end up sick.
> 
> Talked to my mom this afternoon and tonight. Today has been very tough for them both but they know it was the right thing to do. My mom said she may get the ashes tomorrow.
> 
> My sister had a great idea to help them celebrate their 50th anniversary especially with losing Chrissy yesterday. She posted their address on FB and asked all of her friends to send them anniversary cards. My mother LOVES to receive cards so the more we put it in their mailbox, the better! I have contacted some of my friends and a friend of theirs from church to get lots of their friends to send cards and make their day extra special! If you would like to send your wishes to my parents, just PM me and I will send you their address. You can include on the card how you "know" them.
> 
> I am also going to make an iron on of their wedding photo and make them each a special sweatshirt. She loved the one I made for her birthday so I thought they might like this as well. My sister is also looking into renting a limo to take them to the concert they are going to on their anniversary.
> 
> Gotta look into that now!
> 
> TTFN



Sounds like a nice plan for your parents anniversary.  



mikamah said:


> breakfast- banana, two slices cheese, 4 saltines
> lunch-chicken, stuffing, brussel sprouts, grapes.
> dinner-chicken, stuffing, brussel sprouts.
> snacks- afternoon apple, evening-1/2 cup ice cream.
> 
> Okay.... I gotta ask.... what's with the saltines for breakfast??
> 
> A little of this and a little of that isn't necessarily a bad thing, especially when it's you.  Hope you're evening wasn't too crazy.
> 
> It actually ended up being not too bad, in the long run.  And dinner was quick and easy for DH and myself.... grilled chicken salads.
> 
> She looks so adorable, what a beautiful costume you made.  And ds is very frightening.  Very impressive costume skills you have there pamela.
> 
> Thanks!  I am so grateful for my Mom's help.  I would have gotten it done, but I would have had some late nights.
> 
> Sometimes relaxing during your alone time is better for the soul than exercising.  I'm sure it's even better when ds is a teenager.  It has been beautiful here too, but it's a little sad to come out of work at 4:30 in the dark.  *On plan til turkey day!!  YOu can do it*.  Lisa and Maria are also in on the fun.
> 
> We can ALL do it!  Thinking of staying OP for our challenge has been keeping my hands out of the Halloween candy leftovers!
> 
> I seem to have napped through much of the biggest loser, so figured I'd catch up here before I go to bed for real.   I work tomorrow and then I have a 4 day weekend off.  Ds has no school thursday and friday for veterans day, and a teacher workshop day, so I took the days off too.  Of course I can't help thinking this would be a lovely time to go to wdw, but it wasn't in the cards this year.  I guess it will be a great weekend for cleaning and organizing the basement and raking the leaves.
> 
> Night, night, sleep tight.



I have to admit to dozing off during BL last night.... But I was watching upstairs in the playroom over the garage and when the garage door opened (signaling the return of DH, DS, and DD) it woke me up!    I did manage to stay awake until nearly the end.... not sure who went home.



buzz5985 said:


> My dream vacation - and the only one in my family that has it - is a photographic safari of Africa.  Actually Adventures by Disney has the perfect one for me.  LOL  If needed I will go alone!!!  My favorite vacation is probably my honeymoon trip to Ireland.  We would love to go back and bring DS.  Other places we would like to repeat for DS is - Alaska, the "Grand Circle" (Grand Canyon, Four Corners, Mesa Verde, Zion, Bryce, etc.)
> We would all love to do Hawaii.
> 
> I'll go to Africa with you!!
> 
> 
> Coffe, cottage cheese, apple for breakfast
> Honey Wheat roll, roasted chicken, lettuce, tomato, chipolte mustard, salad with Ken's Lite sundried tomato dressing for lunch
> Homemade Turkey Meatball soup for a snack.
> Dinner was a chicken, broccoli stir fry on rice vermicelli. Added some Oyster sauce - new recipe - will not repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> The ashes of my Dog Bonnie sit on my TV stand, along with a picture of her.  She was 18, and the hardest thing DH and I have ever done in our adult lives was call to make that appointment to put her down.  We have had to make other tough decisions pertaining to our parents, but that decision about the dog was the hardest.
> 
> ***************
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers and maintainers. I hope to make it to the boards more than I have the past month.
> 
> Janis



The day my Mom had to put down the cat I had had since age 13 (I was 27 at the time) she called me at work.... and we sobbed together over the phone.  It was just so hard!  That is one of th hardest things about becoming a "grown-up" is having to make those sorts of decisions.



buzz5985 said:


> I noticed there has been some mention of hot dogs on the board.  I think I have found a good alternative.  The brand is Al Fresco, Uncured Chicken Franks.  On a scale of 1 - 10 - I would rate the product an 8.
> 
> Ingredients:  SKINLESS CHICKEN MEAT, WATER, AND CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF SEA SALT, SUGAR, NATURAL FLAVORS (INCLUDING CELERY POWDER), GRANULATED GARLIC, EXTRACT OF PAPRIKA.
> 
> Nutrition Facts
> Serving Size 1 FRANK (43G)
> Serving Per Container 8
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> 
> Calories  60    Calories from Fat 25
> 
> % Daily Value*
> 
> Total Fat  3g  5%
> 
> Saturated Fat 1g  5%
> 
> Trans Fat 0g
> 
> Cholestrol  30mg  10%
> 
> Sodium  330mg  14%
> 
> Total Carbohydrate  0g  0%
> 
> Dietary Fiber 0g  0%
> 
> Sugars 0g
> 
> Protein  7g
> 
> Vitamin A 0%        Vitamin C 0%
> 
> Calcium 0%           Iron 2%
> 
> *Percent daily values are based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs:
> Calories 2000 2500
> 
> Total Fat less than 65g 80g
> Saturated Fat less than 20g 25g
> Cholestrol less than 300mg 300mg
> Sodium less than 2400mg 2400mg
> Total Carbohydrate  300g 375g
> Dietery Fiber  25g 30g
> 
> 
> 
> Calories per gram
> Fat 9    Carbohydrate 4    Protein 4
> 
> I also enjoy the Al Fresco Chicken Sausage.  I found them at my local Market Basket.  The hot dogs are a package of 8 for $3.69.  The sausages run about the same for 4.
> 
> 
> Janis



Thanks for the heads up about the hot dogs.  We don't eat hot dogs here, but we enjoy the Al Fresco chicken sausages occasionally.  Wish we could eat them more often, but with DS's chicken allergy, it makes it tough.  



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning.
> 
> Only 1 more day and then a nice long weekend off.
> 
> Kathy I really wanted to go to DW this weekend off also but it was not to be.  Dh will try painting the back dormer of the house and I want to get some quilting done.
> 
> Wednesday Pampering of the Day
> 
> Find a quiet place for 5 minutes and read something.  It could be inspirational or it could be fluff.  Just 5 quiet minutes.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Make sure that DH is careful on that ladder!  Enjoy your quilting time.

I WILL try hard to find 5 minutes to relax and read for a few minutes, even if it is in the car!



tigger813 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well, day is not starting off as planned. I went to wake Ash up and I could tell by the look on her face that something was wrong! She said she woke up in the middle of the night and felt like she was burning up. So, I felt her head and grabbed the thermometer! 101.9 headache and sore throat! She is absolutely miserable! She is rarely sick! She had her flu shot yesterday so I hope it's not a reaction! She's got a cold cloth on her head and took some motrin! Her throat looks ok but I will check again later and if necessary take her to the dr or CVS for a throat culture! Knock on wood, no one in our house has ever had strep! Going to keep Izzie away from Ash. We'll probably watch some Christmas movies and do some house cleaning. I have to run a few errands after dropping Izzie off so hopefully Ash will be ok for the few minutes I have to be out. She wants some popsicles so I will stop and get her some. Poor thing is sweating like crazy too! Going to be a long day!
> 
> TTFN



Oh my goodness.  Hope she gets better quickly.  If you are wondering about strep, try checking her breath.  When DD has had strep in the past, she had classic "strep breath."  



jillbur said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes for my mom. She came home from the hospital yesterday. She apparently does not have pneumonia, but had a massive asthma attack. She's never had one before so now she is set with inhalers just in case. I try so nicely to encourage her to get healthy and lose weight, but she always has excuses. Well, I got a little meaner about it in the hospital and told her she wouldn't constantly have health problems if she was thinner and ate better. I guess she has to want it, though. It's sad to watch her make up sorry excuses. She even tells people she's still carrying baby weight. I AM ALMOST 35!!! Grrrrr...well, hopefully she listens to me and my sister and her doctors get more forceful with her instead of just suggesting she lose a little weight.
> 
> 
> Glad MOm is on the mend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me so long to catch up from Saturday that I fell asleep last night! I need to catch up on sleep from this weekend. I'm off to work...just found out yesterday I have 2 IEPs due ASAP. Nice of the school district (not my school) to even tell me the students had IEPs! So every free second today I will be typing those up. Hope everyone has a great day. This is our last nice weather day. Tomorrow it's supposed to drop 47 as the high. Friday is supposed to be a high of 44 and my boys are in the Veteran's Day parade! Yikes! I think it's supposed to go back into the 50s after that, but I'm wishing I lived in the south!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Jill



Enjoy the parade!



aamomma said:


> Hello, everyone!!  I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and encouragement.  I don't post often, but I rarely miss reading along.  It really keeps me focused on what I'm supposed to be doing, and why I'm doing it!!  Have a great day



Congrats!!



mikamah said:


> Hope it's a quick virus and she's better soon.
> 
> I'm glad she's doing better and is home.  I could have written this post a few years ago with my mom too.  It is so hard to see, and frustrating that you can't help her, and she has to help herself and be ready to change.  Maybe the scare of being in the hospital will help her.  I remember trying so hard, and being so frustrated with my mom at one point when she wasn't doing what they doctors told her to do.  I wrote her a letter, and said that I loved her and I pushed her because I wanted her to be here for a long time, and I would be there for her, but I needed to step back and let her handle her medical issues in her way.  I think it helped both of us, her to see where I was coming from, and me to realize it was not my place to try and fix her.  She was a grown woman, and she needed to make her own decisions, even if i didn't approve.  I was her daughter, and not her mother.  It is so hard.  A big hug to you and your mom.
> 
> Thank you for the inspiration of your success too.



Thanks for sharing what you went through with your Mom.  It certainly helps to hear what others have experienced.



mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD-We all know the WISH boards are an amazing place to find support in good times and bad, and to know that we are never alone on our healthy journeys.  Are the other people in your life, friends, coworkers and family supportive of your efforts too?  Do they encourage or sabotage you?  If they aren't supportive, what can you do to gain their support?



Well.... since DH started losing weight (involuntarily after his accident and with some effort after that), he has been much more understanding and encouraging of my weight loss/healthy habits.  And he is doing great with his weight loss too, so it makes the whole thing much easier on the family.

My Mom is always helpful and supportive.... but it is mostly by phone, since she is two hours away.  

DD is always helpful and encouraging, but is sometimes an unintending saboteur when she requests a "treat" for herself, which in turn makes a temptation for me!

***************

Morning friends!  Another crazy day here!  I've already done my workout, made the bed, have a load on the clothesline and another ready to hang out, breakfast is done and cleaned up, and I've done my TM time.  Now on to a shower and getting ready for our last regular schedule robotics meeting of the season.  We will have a special "extra" meeting here Friday though.

I am really enjoying those delicious Macoun apples I told you about yesterday.  I was really looking forward to one this morning, so I had it with breakfast, rather than waiting for lunch!  Nice and juicy and crispy... what a TREAT!  Everyone go enjoy a fresh apple today!!!

Well... guess I don't have much to talk about.  Gotta go hang laundry while the sun is shining!.........................P


----------



## mackeysmom

For those who asked, here is the Panera Copy-Cat Broccoli/Cheddar Cheese soup recipe I spoke about yesterday:

 Panera Broccoli Cheese Soup 

  1/2 medium chopped onion 
  1/4 cup melted light butter  (plus 1 tablespoon)
  1/4 cup flour 
  2 cups fat free half-and-half  
  2 cups fat free chicken stock 
  1/2 lb fresh broccoli (chopped)
  1 cup carrot, julienned 
  1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
  8 oz grated reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese 
  salt and pepper 

Sauté onion in 1 tbl. of  butter. Set aside. 

Cook remaining melted butter and flour using a whisk over medium heat for 3-5 minutes. Stir constantly and add the half & half. 

Add the chicken stock. Simmer for 20 minutes.

Add the broccoli, carrots and onions. Cook over low heat 20-25 minutes. 
(Can be puréed in a blender at this point if you like a smoother consistency.)

Return to heat and add cheese. 

Stir in nutmeg and add salt and pepper to taste.

Makes 5 servings.  

---------------------------------------------------------------------

If you wanted to, you could use fat-free cheddar cheese, but I'm not a fan of fat-free cheeses.  I find that they don't melt and taste a little plastic-y.

You could also use frozen broccoli, but in order to keep it from getting soggy I would add it when there are only 10 minutes or so left in the cooking process.

I've also used the base of the soup (just exclude the broccoli) and added corn for a sort of corn chowder.

Enjoy 

- Laura


----------



## DopeyDame

*tigger813* - hope Ahs is feeling better!  Sick kids are no fun at all.  Hopefully it's just a quick response to the flu shot and it'll pass in a few hours.

Wed QOTD:  DH is both my biggest supporter and my sabotager.  Mostly my supporter, though.  He's been really good about supporting my working out - we finally seem to be in a good routine where he works out M/W mornings and I work out t/Th mornings and we take care of DS and get him to daycare on our opposite days - that's been a huge help.  On the other hand, he's not so good about eating DS's halloween candy in front of me - argh! 

Today is my busy day, as I go right from work to teaching on Wednesdays, so food is a struggle and exercise is out - just gotta get passed hump day!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for asking about Ash! Thought she was better had no fever for about 3 hours and she ran to work with me so I could give a massage. She went in one of the spare rooms at work and watched a movie but then got the chills right before we came home. Took her temp and it was 100, took it again about 20 minutes ago and its 102.3! She goes from having the chills to burning up! Guess I will be home with her tomorrow. Going to check the school website for her homework now. Gotta go get Izzie and then come home again. Postponed Izzie's dentist appt until Friday morning so I could just come straight home. Don't want to leave her with that high a fever for very long.

TTFN


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Wednesday-  No support really.  I don't have anyone sabatoging either though.
 I haven't really discussed with friends as they don't have weight issues.  
 My mom goes on crazy diets will lose 50 lbs and then gain it back.  i think it is a hobby for her sometimes-totaly gets into it for a while then gets tired of it and gains it back.  Her current is being a vegan.
DH has said nothing.  Just as long as he gets his dinner or has the food he wants in the hous he is ok with me doing whatever.  He only seems interested if it effects him- exer instead ofgetting food shoping done, not the right type food for dinner, do I have any better energy to help with yard work...
A few kind or supportive words would be nice but I rarely hear them about anything except from my 2 DS(I have great kids!) I am doing this for me.  Something changed in my thinking so I am determined to do this the right way-eat right and exer,movement,strength...
I find the best thing is for me to keep cking in here, reading along, reading the journals and knowing I am not the only one in this position. IT helps so much.


----------



## lovetoscrap

I have really been staying off my computer so sorry I am not keeping up with everyone.  

My girls were off of school yesterday and I gave them a list of choices of things to do and they wanted to go Thrift Store shopping.  They wore me out!  But I really needed some long sleeve shirts and pants and was able to get several pairs of jeans (including one pair that apparently qualify as NOT mom jeans!) and a few shirts. At the first place I found a pair of the exact same jeans I was wearing for $2!  They also got some things and we had a great time.  Never underestimate the power of a Goodwill trip for stocking up on those in between sizes that you hope to only be in temporarily.  

Meeting a friend for lunch at a Chinese buffet tomorrow.  We also had lunch at one yesterday.  I got some meat and veggies from the Hibachi grill section, had them cooked with a little soy sauce and garlic and had a few other meat and veggie items that weren't too far off program from the buffet selections.  I did splurge on a few spring rolls and a little bit of coconut cake and ice cream for dessert.  I don't know anything about the place I am going tomorrow so hopefully they will have some good choices.

Made some chicken tonight with Tastefully Simple Dried Tomato and Garlic Pesto that turned out pretty good.  I was afraid the family wouldn't like it but the girls thought it was great.  DH was just sort of "eh-- it's food".  At this point as long as everyone will eat it and it is quick and easy it works for me!

I still have not done my grocery list and menu.  I keep putting it off but it has to be done tonight so I guess I better go and get started.


----------



## dvccruiser76

tigger813 said:


> My sister had a great idea to help them celebrate their 50th anniversary especially with losing Chrissy yesterday. She posted their address on FB and asked all of her friends to send them anniversary cards. My mother LOVES to receive cards so the more we put it in their mailbox, the better! I have contacted some of my friends and a friend of theirs from church to get lots of their friends to send cards and make their day extra special! If you would like to send your wishes to my parents, just PM me and I will send you their address. You can include on the card how you "know" them.



That's a very nice and thoughtful idea  

How is Ash doing? 



mikamah said:


> The conference went just fine.  DS is really doing well in school, and not having any issues, so it was good.  She goes over all the work they do in class, and showed me how he scores, and they do occassional testing similar to mcas to get them used to testing that way.  She did say ds will start to be silly, but he knows he shouldn't, so he's looking at her, and if she catches his eye, he will stop.  Really, I feel very blessed he's doing so well.
> How is the gym?  Was it Boston North you joined?  When Michael was at ccd, I walked and went down to the bike path and walked down to 114, and then came out by the gym and back.  The path is nice and quiet, but I wish it was paved, and not gravel.  It doesn't feel great on the feet.
> Congrats on being in the top 10 too!! And thank you for all your hard work as weight keepre.
> 
> I seem to have napped through much of the biggest loser, so figured I'd catch up here before I go to bed for real.   I work tomorrow and then I have a 4 day weekend off.  Ds has no school thursday and friday for veterans day, and a teacher workshop day, so I took the days off too.  Of course I can't help thinking this would be a lovely time to go to wdw, but it wasn't in the cards this year.  I guess it will be a great weekend for cleaning and organizing the basement and raking the leaves.



Glad to hear that the conference went well and that he's doing great. How has everything been with the seizure meds? 

Yup Boston North, I'm actually heading there right now. I prefer to workout at night and then I don't miss any time with DS. 

I was also thinking the gravel isn't very good for walking on that path. I also hate it when I get it in my shoes. 

Yay for Thursday and Friday off! I have a few vaca days to use before 12/1 so I'm going to take the Wed before Turkey day and we always close the Friday after so it'll be a 5 day weekend. I'm ready  



jillbur said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes for my mom. She came home from the hospital yesterday. She apparently does not have pneumonia, but had a massive asthma attack. She's never had one before so now she is set with inhalers just in case. I try so nicely to encourage her to get healthy and lose weight, but she always has excuses. Well, I got a little meaner about it in the hospital and told her she wouldn't constantly have health problems if she was thinner and ate better. I guess she has to want it, though. It's sad to watch her make up sorry excuses. She even tells people she's still carrying baby weight. I AM ALMOST 35!!! Grrrrr...well, hopefully she listens to me and my sister and her doctors get more forceful with her instead of just suggesting she lose a little weight.



Hi Jill, sorry that your mother isn't listening. At this point it may have to come from a doctor or someone else, but if she hasn't been listening all along maybe this will scare her into taking things more seriously. It's tough, DH does it with his mom. She lost a bunch of weight, got off all her diabetes meds then after his brother's wedding she put it all back on and then some and is back on all her meds. She was going to a seminar on gastro bypass the other night and he ripped into her about how it's not a solution and that she's going to have to do regular exercise in addition to doing this and that it's not an easy way out, but she never seems to listen 

BTW, I'm 35, so we're very close in age 




Hi everyone, quick DIS question. Anyone know how to fix it so when I go to my previous posts it shows more recent ones? When I go to try and start where I last posted it brings me to a post over a month ago and doesn't show posts that I've made recently


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> For those who asked, here is the Panera Copy-Cat Broccoli/Cheddar Cheese soup recipe I spoke about yesterday:
> 
> Panera Broccoli Cheese Soup
> 
>   1/2 medium chopped onion
>   1/4 cup melted light butter  (plus 1 tablespoon)
>   1/4 cup flour
>   2 cups fat free half-and-half
>   2 cups fat free chicken stock
>   1/2 lb fresh broccoli (chopped)
>   1 cup carrot, julienned
>   1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
>   8 oz grated reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese
>   salt and pepper
> 
> Sauté onion in 1 tbl. of  butter. Set aside.
> 
> Cook remaining melted butter and flour using a whisk over medium heat for 3-5 minutes. Stir constantly and add the half & half.
> 
> Add the chicken stock. Simmer for 20 minutes.
> 
> Add the broccoli, carrots and onions. Cook over low heat 20-25 minutes.
> (Can be puréed in a blender at this point if you like a smoother consistency.)
> 
> Return to heat and add cheese.
> 
> Stir in nutmeg and add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Makes 5 servings.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If you wanted to, you could use fat-free cheddar cheese, but I'm not a fan of fat-free cheeses.  I find that they don't melt and taste a little plastic-y.
> 
> You could also use frozen broccoli, but in order to keep it from getting soggy I would add it when there are only 10 minutes or so left in the cooking process.
> 
> I've also used the base of the soup (just exclude the broccoli) and added corn for a sort of corn chowder.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> - Laura



mmm..mmm...mmm... that sounds so yummy!  I am missing just one ingredient.  Maybe I'll grab it when I am out tomorrow getting my tires fixed and try to make the soup tomorrow night!  THanks for the recipe!



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for asking about Ash! Thought she was better had no fever for about 3 hours and she ran to work with me so I could give a massage. She went in one of the spare rooms at work and watched a movie but then got the chills right before we came home. Took her temp and it was 100, took it again about 20 minutes ago and its 102.3! She goes from having the chills to burning up! Guess I will be home with her tomorrow. Going to check the school website for her homework now. Gotta go get Izzie and then come home again. Postponed Izzie's dentist appt until Friday morning so I could just come straight home. Don't want to leave her with that high a fever for very long.
> 
> TTFN



Hope that Ashley is feeling better tonight!



lovetoscrap said:


> I have really been staying off my computer so sorry I am not keeping up with everyone.
> 
> My girls were off of school yesterday and I gave them a list of choices of things to do and they wanted to go Thrift Store shopping.  They wore me out!  But I really needed some long sleeve shirts and pants and was able to get several pairs of jeans (including one pair that apparently qualify as NOT mom jeans!) and a few shirts. At the first place I found a pair of the exact same jeans I was wearing for $2!  They also got some things and we had a great time.  Never underestimate the power of a Goodwill trip for stocking up on those in between sizes that you hope to only be in temporarily.
> 
> Meeting a friend for lunch at a Chinese buffet tomorrow.  We also had lunch at one yesterday.  I got some meat and veggies from the Hibachi grill section, had them cooked with a little soy sauce and garlic and had a few other meat and veggie items that weren't too far off program from the buffet selections.  I did splurge on a few spring rolls and a little bit of coconut cake and ice cream for dessert.  I don't know anything about the place I am going tomorrow so hopefully they will have some good choices.
> 
> Made some chicken tonight with Tastefully Simple Dried Tomato and Garlic Pesto that turned out pretty good.  I was afraid the family wouldn't like it but the girls thought it was great.  DH was just sort of "eh-- it's food".  At this point as long as everyone will eat it and it is quick and easy it works for me!
> 
> I still have not done my grocery list and menu.  I keep putting it off but it has to be done tonight so I guess I better go and get started.



Goodwill is a great place to buy clothes when you are between sizes or hoping to be changing sizes soon!

I absolutely MUST avoid the chinese buffets these days..... just too much temptation!  Good luck tomorrow!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, quick DIS question. Anyone know how to fix it so when I go to my previous posts it shows more recent ones? When I go to try and start where I last posted it brings me to a post over a month ago and doesn't show posts that I've made recently



Not a clue.... but you could try Google if you know the subject you were talking about.

*************

Evening friends!  Robotics meeting today was not nearly as encouraging as I was hoping.  We have a LOT of stuff to finish up and work on Friday.   oh well, can't change that now.

I'm home a bit earlier than expected, as DD had to leave swim early to finish her homework.  Shared another of those yummy apples with DD as a snack tonight.  And I managed to mostly resist the pizza we bought for the robotics team tonight (I had one bite of DD's piece, one bite of DS's piece, and two bits of the last piece before I threw it away).  I finished DD's salad (she never eats the whole thing)... that was it for my dinner, so I have a few points left for a cup of my hot drink and a Vitamuffin tonight!  The Vitamuffins are a huge carbohydrate splurge this week.... hope it doesn't bite me in the butt!

I'm gonna go read for a few minutes and make my snack.  Talk with you tomorrow....................P


----------



## tigger813

Ash is feeling better and last time we checked her temp was 99.5...back up a half degree. Going to let her sleep in and then do what homework she can. They post it online so some stuff we can do. I will also have her practice her flute. I have to work so we will head over there around 11:30 and leave there at 2 and stop at her school and get her homework so she won't get too far behind. I talked to her homeroom teacher this afternoon when she called to ask me to chaperone a trip to the MOS on Monday. Ash will stay after on Tuesday to get caught up with everything. She has musical rehearsal on Monday afternoon. I also have to work tomorrow night for 3 hours.

I'm headed to bed with a glass of OJ and some tylenol PM. I have had a bothersome headache and sore throat all day myself. No fever for me. 

Thanks for all the good wishes for Ashleigh. She's at least gone to sleep at a decent time tonight.

TTFN


----------



## lovetoscrap

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, quick DIS question. Anyone know how to fix it so when I go to my previous posts it shows more recent ones? When I go to try and start where I last posted it brings me to a post over a month ago and doesn't show posts that I've made recently



Are you talking about going to "Find more posts by" under your user name or from your profile?  If so then search has had some hiccups the last few weeks and a lot of things aren't showing up.


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD-We all know the WISH boards are an amazing place to find support in good times and bad, and to know that we are never alone on our healthy journeys.  Are the other people in your life, friends, coworkers and family supportive of your efforts too?  Do they encourage or sabotage you?  If they aren't supportive, what can you do to gain their support?


My brother and sil are the most supportive, and we've been on this journey together for a long time, the roller coaster route, up and down but never giving up.  Some of my co-workers are also great support and I can share with them, and they won't encourage me to be unhealthy.  I know with the holidays coming up, and the amount of food that will be around at work, I need to commit to stay away from it, and maybe find a special evening treat to have at night as a reward.  DS is a good little supporter of me also.  He'll cheer me on when we run/walk at the track, and is encouraging if he see me weighing myself.  We talked about now that football is over, we need to get out and walk/run ourselves and get ready for our turkey trot.  



pjlla said:


> Well.... since DH started losing weight (involuntarily after his accident and with some effort after that), he has been much more understanding and encouraging of my weight loss/healthy habits.  And he is doing great with his weight loss too, so it makes the whole thing much easier on the family.
> 
> My Mom is always helpful and supportive.... but it is mostly by phone, since she is two hours away.
> 
> DD is always helpful and encouraging, but is sometimes an unintending saboteur when she requests a "treat" for herself, which in turn makes a temptation for me!
> 
> P


That's great dh is still doing well with the weight loss.  At least that's a positive that came out of that horrible accident.  Can't believe it was almost a year ago.  
The saltines for breakfast was a rushed morning, I was packing michael's snack, and thought that was quick and easy.  We don't always do traditional breakfasts here, often ds will have leftovers from dinner the night before, or turkey/ham rolled up with fruit.  I always try to get some protein in for breakfast.  I did buy canadian ham this week, which is better than bacon, but we did not like the turkey bacon, so bacon is an occassional treat. 



mackeysmom said:


> For those who asked, here is the Panera Copy-Cat Broccoli/Cheddar Cheese soup recipe I spoke about yesterday:
> 
> Panera Broccoli Cheese Soup
> 
>   1/2 medium chopped onion
>   1/4 cup melted light butter  (plus 1 tablespoon)
>   1/4 cup flour
>   2 cups fat free half-and-half
>   2 cups fat free chicken stock
>   1/2 lb fresh broccoli (chopped)
>   1 cup carrot, julienned
>   1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
>   8 oz grated reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese
>   salt and pepper
> 
> Sauté onion in 1 tbl. of  butter. Set aside.
> 
> Cook remaining melted butter and flour using a whisk over medium heat for 3-5 minutes. Stir constantly and add the half & half.
> 
> Add the chicken stock. Simmer for 20 minutes.
> 
> Add the broccoli, carrots and onions. Cook over low heat 20-25 minutes.
> (Can be puréed in a blender at this point if you like a smoother consistency.)
> 
> Return to heat and add cheese.
> 
> Stir in nutmeg and add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Makes 5 servings.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If you wanted to, you could use fat-free cheddar cheese, but I'm not a fan of fat-free cheeses.  I find that they don't melt and taste a little plastic-y.
> 
> You could also use frozen broccoli, but in order to keep it from getting soggy I would add it when there are only 10 minutes or so left in the cooking process.
> 
> I've also used the base of the soup (just exclude the broccoli) and added corn for a sort of corn chowder.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> - Laura


Thanks for the recipe, Laura.  I think I'll try it with the corn soon for ds and I.  He would like that better than the brocolli. 



DopeyDame said:


> *Wed QOTD:  DH is both my biggest supporter and my sabotager.  Mostly my supporter, though.  He's been really good about supporting my working out - we finally seem to be in a good routine where he works out M/W mornings and I work out t/Th mornings and we take care of DS and get him to daycare on our opposite days - that's been a huge help.  On the other hand, he's not so good about eating DS's halloween candy in front of me - argh!
> *


*That's great you take turns in the morning to work out and share the morning duties with ds.  



tigger813 said:



			Thanks for asking about Ash! Thought she was better had no fever for about 3 hours and she ran to work with me so I could give a massage. She went in one of the spare rooms at work and watched a movie but then got the chills right before we came home. Took her temp and it was 100, took it again about 20 minutes ago and its 102.3! She goes from having the chills to burning up! Guess I will be home with her tomorrow. Going to check the school website for her homework now. Gotta go get Izzie and then come home again. Postponed Izzie's dentist appt until Friday morning so I could just come straight home. Don't want to leave her with that high a fever for very long.

TTFN 

Click to expand...

Hope she's better soon.



4HOLIDAYS said:



			QOTD Wednesday-  No support really.  I don't have anyone sabatoging either though.
 I haven't really discussed with friends as they don't have weight issues.  
 My mom goes on crazy diets will lose 50 lbs and then gain it back.  i think it is a hobby for her sometimes-totaly gets into it for a while then gets tired of it and gains it back.  Her current is being a vegan.
DH has said nothing.  Just as long as he gets his dinner or has the food he wants in the hous he is ok with me doing whatever.  He only seems interested if it effects him- exer instead ofgetting food shoping done, not the right type food for dinner, do I have any better energy to help with yard work...
A few kind or supportive words would be nice but I rarely hear them about anything except from my 2 DS(I have great kids!) I am doing this for me.  Something changed in my thinking so I am determined to do this the right way-eat right and exer,movement,strength...
I find the best thing is for me to keep cking in here, reading along, reading the journals and knowing I am not the only one in this position. IT helps so much.
		
Click to expand...

It is amazing how nice it is to have this place to come and vent or cheer, and just to know we are not alone.  I love that you are doing this for you.  You are worth it, and it sounds like you know that, and you will succeed. 



lovetoscrap said:



			:My girls were off of school yesterday and I gave them a list of choices of things to do and they wanted to go Thrift Store shopping.  They wore me out!  But I really needed some long sleeve shirts and pants and was able to get several pairs of jeans (including one pair that apparently qualify as NOT mom jeans!) and a few shirts. At the first place I found a pair of the exact same jeans I was wearing for $2!  They also got some things and we had a great time.  Never underestimate the power of a Goodwill trip for stocking up on those in between sizes that you hope to only be in temporarily.  

Meeting a friend for lunch at a Chinese buffet tomorrow.  We also had lunch at one yesterday.  I got some meat and veggies from the Hibachi grill section, had them cooked with a little soy sauce and garlic and had a few other meat and veggie items that weren't too far off program from the buffet selections.  I did splurge on a few spring rolls and a little bit of coconut cake and ice cream for dessert.  I don't know anything about the place I am going tomorrow so hopefully they will have some good choices.

Made some chicken tonight with Tastefully Simple Dried Tomato and Garlic Pesto that turned out pretty good.  I was afraid the family wouldn't like it but the girls thought it was great.  DH was just sort of "eh-- it's food".  At this point as long as everyone will eat it and it is quick and easy it works for me!.
		
Click to expand...

You have such resole at restaurants, I am so impressed.  I'm with pamela, I don't think I could go to a chinese restaurant and stay on track.  I"m sure there are many healthy choices, but we don't do chinese often, so I know I would rather have it as a splurge. I know i just wouldn't be able to stay away from the crab rangoons.



dvccruiser76 said:



			Glad to hear that the conference went well and that he's doing great. How has everything been with the seizure meds? 

Yup Boston North, I'm actually heading there right now. I prefer to workout at night and then I don't miss any time with DS. 

I was also thinking the gravel isn't very good for walking on that path. I also hate it when I get it in my shoes. 

Yay for Thursday and Friday off! I have a few vaca days to use before 12/1 so I'm going to take the Wed before Turkey day and we always close the Friday after so it'll be a 5 day weekend. I'm ready 

Click to expand...

He is doing just fine on the seizure meds.  Knocking on wood here.  I am so relieved.  It was such a worry when I read about all the possible side effects, but he is just fine, and no further seizures.  I do hope they pave that path at some point, it would get so much more use if it was paved.  
I love having days off.  Yesterday afternoon was just insane at work, so I'm very happy to be off now.  We are closed the day after T-day too.  Noone wants to prep for a colonoscopy on Thanksgiving, so it was always a very quiet day with just a few gastroscopy patients, so our boss decided last year to close, which was very nice for us.  



dvccruiser76 said:



			Hi everyone, quick DIS question. Anyone know how to fix it so when I go to my previous posts it shows more recent ones? When I go to try and start where I last posted it brings me to a post over a month ago and doesn't show posts that I've made recently 

Click to expand...

I don't know what you are talking about.  But I see a post from LTS that will be helpful. 



pjlla said:



			I'm home a bit earlier than expected, as DD had to leave swim early to finish her homework.  Shared another of those yummy apples with DD as a snack tonight.  And I managed to mostly resist the pizza we bought for the robotics team tonight (I had one bite of DD's piece, one bite of DS's piece, and two bits of the last piece before I threw it away).  I finished DD's salad (she never eats the whole thing)... that was it for my dinner, so I have a few points left for a cup of my hot drink and a Vitamuffin tonight!  The Vitamuffins are a huge carbohydrate splurge this week.... hope it doesn't bite me in the butt!
		
Click to expand...

Hope the scale behaves for you this week.  I just love gala apples, and unless they have the Honeycrisp, I stick with the gala.  But I think I should try some macoun's.  I don't remember if I like them or not.  Funny when we go apple picking, we'll sample all the apples in the orchard, and pick the ones we loved, but once they're home we don't necessarily remember which is which.  



tigger813 said:



			Ash is feeling better and last time we checked her temp was 99.5...back up a half degree. Going to let her sleep in and then do what homework she can. They post it online so some stuff we can do. I will also have her practice her flute. I have to work so we will head over there around 11:30 and leave there at 2 and stop at her school and get her homework so she won't get too far behind. I talked to her homeroom teacher this afternoon when she called to ask me to chaperone a trip to the MOS on Monday. Ash will stay after on Tuesday to get caught up with everything. She has musical rehearsal on Monday afternoon. I also have to work tomorrow night for 3 hours.

I'm headed to bed with a glass of OJ and some tylenol PM. I have had a bothersome headache and sore throat all day myself. No fever for me. 

Thanks for all the good wishes for Ashleigh. She's at least gone to sleep at a decent time tonight.

TTFN 

Click to expand...

Hope you all got a good nights sleep.  Nice to have the homework assignements online so you can catch up when your'e sick.



lovetoscrap said:



			Are you talking about going to "Find more posts by" under your user name or from your profile?  If so then search has had some hiccups the last few weeks and a lot of things aren't showing up.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LTS.

Good morning everyone!!

I'm off for 4 days and very happy about that.  Ds is watching a show and then we're going to go for a walk/run this morning.  We're going to get together with friend later too that we haven't seen much due to the busy football season, so that will be nice.  They are our friend we are doing the turkey trot race with.  At work the other day they someone noticed turkey hats in the christmas tree shop flyer, so we might go get them for the boys to wear in the race.  They look like an actually roasted turkey.  Funny.  

One more day til weighin!!  Get that water in!!  Make good choices!!  Let's see that scale move tomorrow!!

Have a great day!!*


----------



## mikamah

What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?


----------



## mikamah

just saw this little quote that really resonated with me. 

Know what's better than eating that thing you've been wanting for days?...Losing that weight you've wanted to lose for years.

We can do this!!!


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

Ash's fever is gone and she seems to be feeling better but keeping her home due to the 24 hour rule. Going to have her get started on homework shortly.

Brian gave me his cold so I'm really congested this morning. I'm well enough to go to work and I also have to go in tonight for 3 hours hopefully to do some chair massages. I need to get some mucinex this morning.

I think Brian's staying home today. He had to do work at 10 last night and didn't come to bed until after 1:30. So Ash gets to stay here instead of hanging at work with me. I have to pick up some work for her at school.

Excited that Deathly Hallows pt 2 comes out tomorrow on DVD! We'll be heading to Target at 8:30 tomorrow and then go to the dentist and then go to Game Stop to get LEGO HP yrs. 5-7! They store called last night and said they were having a party at 10pm at the store and that we could leave with the game at midnight! I don't think I'll be up to that though! 

Busy weekend with my Usborne event and church. And Monday I get to go on a field trip with Ashleigh to the MOS! 

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

10 days and an extra hour or so without power, but Tuesday night my mom called me at my grandparents to let me know. My relatives cheered. It was kind of funny, in the had to be there way. I stayed until early yesterday morning because I was not driving 2 hours through the Berkshires of Mass starting after 7 PM. I got home just in time to change into a skirt and run to church. Then, I had a doctor's appt. I've had 2 meds added in the last 6 weeks or so and they have helped so much. I am finally on a good sleep-wake schedule. (Kristina-I feel you. )

I ran home to quickly do something and then had to grab something to eat before my stress reduction class. We lost everything we hadn't yet eaten in our fridge and freezer and couldn't go grocery shopping yet because they were too warm to use. My mom will probably stop for dinner tonight and then I'll go tomorrow.

I have caught up here and will post the HH results later this afternoon. I have the next week's planned as well. Thanks Dona for your help! 

Also, thanks to pjlla and lisah! 

And, I want to thank all of you for your concerns while we were without power.  I spent some time at my sister's and BIL's and then went to my grandparents'. They loved having me.  I enjoyed spending time with them and helping them with a few things and I also saw 3 of my 4 cousins, with the 4th being at college somewhere in really upstate NY.

Planning to be back in the next few hours.

CC


----------



## JacksLilWench

Ahh!!  I lost two days!  I got a new schedule at work, and I just can't stand it...but I have to do what my boss tells me.  She's a great boss, but that doesn't mean I have to like my schedule, lol!  



mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD-We all know the WISH boards are an amazing place to find support in good times and bad, and to know that we are never alone on our healthy journeys.  Are the other people in your life, friends, coworkers and family supportive of your efforts too?  Do they encourage or sabotage you?  If they aren't supportive, what can you do to gain their support?



Pretty much everybody in my life is supportive of my efforts.  Some are more supportive of others, but no one has ever brought home a big bag of candy and said "Here, I got this for you!", which is a big plus.  



mikamah said:


> What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?



I had reached my "bottom".  I had really had enough of being the size I was and feeling the way I was, like I was never gonna be the cute one, I would always be the "fat friend".  It's like that "always a bridesmaid, never a bride" feeling.  I was 21 when I started, and it hit me one day that I shouldn't feel like an old maid at 21.  I should be out having fun and dancing and going to places with my friends.  And so much of the why I wasn't doing those things was not feeling good about the way I looked.  So I changed the way I looked, and I love doing those things now 



mikamah said:


> just saw this little quote that really resonated with me.
> 
> Know what's better than eating that thing you've been wanting for days?...Losing that weight you've wanted to lose for years.
> 
> We can do this!!!



Wow, that was deep.  I'm gonna think about it today when I pass by our nurse manager's door...she always has a bowl of candy in her office that is hard to pass up!


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone. 

Thanks Kathy for coaching this week.  I will be coaching starting tomorrow morning.  

I need some place to vent.  We just got an invitation to our dnephew's bridal shower.  His fiance does not believe in the feminist idea of a woman only bridal shower so they are having a joint shower.  It is on Monday December 26th.  Now the wedding is not until June 1st.  We are guessing that this is the only time that all the bridal party will be in town.  

I am so torn.  I know dh does not want to go.  It is a Bridal shower and from where we are coming from that is a female thing.  I can accept the he/she concept but I can't accept the date.  I spend the 24th and the 25th driving to visit relatives.  I also spend a lot of time cooking and doing all the things associated with Christmas. Now we being asked to add on the 26th since the shower is at least 1 1/2 hours away.  My dh has already said that we really aren't going.  I am torn.  He has no siblings and his father has been non exisitant.  Dh has been a male influence in his life.  He was born about 9 months before we were married.  I know it is just an invitation and we don't have to go but I really think we should.  I have always used the 26th to relax from the stress of the month.

thanks for listening. 

See you tomorrow morning.


----------



## DopeyDame

OQTD:  What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?

Humm... I don't feel like I've had a real 'lightbulb moment' - in fact, I think I'm still waiting for it.  the one thing that I have realized, though, is that that horrible 'i can't breathe' feeling when I start running doesn't get worse the longer I run!  That truly was a revalation - it doesn't go away so much (although it's certainly getting better) but I always thought it would get worse and worse until I passed out and died.    Turns out I didn't!

*donac*:  We had my sister's bridal shower on Dec. 27 (all women, though).  Like you guessed, it was the only time everyone in the bridal party was going to be in the same state.  When planning it on that date, we FULLY expected that some people just weren't going to be able to make it, and while it was disappointing, there weren't any hard feelings at all.  I'm sure they've considered that a lot of people will either have other plans or simply be worn out, but Dec 26 was probably just the best they could do.  Don't feel badly at all for missing it.  They had to realize that was a real possibility when picking the date.

cclovesdis  for power!


----------



## akhaloha

donac said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Thanks Kathy for coaching this week.  I will be coaching starting tomorrow morning.
> 
> I need some place to vent.  We just got an invitation to our dnephew's bridal shower.  His fiance does not believe in the feminist idea of a woman only bridal shower so they are having a joint shower.  It is on Monday December 26th.  Now the wedding is not until June 1st.  We are guessing that this is the only time that all the bridal party will be in town.
> 
> I am so torn.  I know dh does not want to go.  It is a Bridal shower and from where we are coming from that is a female thing.  I can accept the he/she concept but I can't accept the date.  I spend the 24th and the 25th driving to visit relatives.  I also spend a lot of time cooking and doing all the things associated with Christmas. Now we being asked to add on the 26th since the shower is at least 1 1/2 hours away.  My dh has already said that we really aren't going.  I am torn.  He has no siblings and his father has been non exisitant.  Dh has been a male influence in his life.  He was born about 9 months before we were married.  I know it is just an invitation and we don't have to go but I really think we should.  I have always used the 26th to relax from the stress of the month.
> 
> thanks for listening.
> 
> See you tomorrow morning.



My dh and I also had a joint shower (back in 1992).  I don't remember why we had a joint shower, but I do remember that quite a few family and friends were unable to attend.  If I had to pick, I would rather have them at my wedding than my shower - so I was never upset about the people who couldn't attend my shower.  So don't worry.  Send a card and/or a gift to let them know you are thinking of them.  I'm sure they will understand!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> That's great dh is still doing well with the weight loss.  At least that's a positive that came out of that horrible accident.  Can't believe it was almost a year ago.
> 
> 
> Yes, something good did come out of that terrible accident.  He has lost about 75 pounds!  He would like to lose another 20, but it taking it slowly.  He is doing low-carb, but not as strict as the Atkin's he has done in the past.  He is doing it much healthier this time and I'd like to think that some of it is my influence!
> 
> The saltines for breakfast was a rushed morning, I was packing michael's snack, and thought that was quick and easy.  We don't always do traditional breakfasts here, often ds will have leftovers from dinner the night before, or turkey/ham rolled up with fruit.  I always try to get some protein in for breakfast.  I did buy canadian ham this week, which is better than bacon, but we did not like the turkey bacon, so bacon is an occassional treat.
> 
> Well.... it got me thinking because the only time in my life that I ate saltines for breakfast was when I had a "bun in the oven"..... just wondering what your excuse was....
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, Laura.  I think I'll try it with the corn soon for ds and I.  He would like that better than the brocolli.
> 
> I'm going to try hard to remember to stop and buy creamer on my way home from dropping off DD tonight so that I can make that soup for dinner!
> 
> 
> You have such resolve at restaurants, I am so impressed.  I'm with pamela, I don't think I could go to a chinese restaurant and stay on track.  I"m sure there are many healthy choices, but we don't do chinese often, so I know I would rather have it as a splurge. I know i just wouldn't be able to stay away from the crab rangoons.
> 
> Mmmmm... crab rangoon!!
> 
> He is doing just fine on the seizure meds.  Knocking on wood here.  I am so relieved.  It was such a worry when I read about all the possible side effects, but he is just fine, and no further seizures.  I do hope they pave that path at some point, it would get so much more use if it was paved.
> I love having days off.  Yesterday afternoon was just insane at work, so I'm very happy to be off now.  We are closed the day after T-day too.  Noone wants to prep for a colonoscopy on Thanksgiving, so it was always a very quiet day with just a few gastroscopy patients, so our boss decided last year to close, which was very nice for us.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that Michael is doing well on the meds.
> 
> Nice of the boss to make that decision.  I worked at an orthopedic office for a few years before DD was born and we were ALWAYS open that Friday after T.giving.... but the patients rarely knew it, the phone hardly rang.... it always seemed like such a wasted day.
> 
> Hope the scale behaves for you this week.  I just love gala apples, and unless they have the Honeycrisp, I stick with the gala.  But I think I should try some macoun's.  I don't remember if I like them or not.  Funny when we go apple picking, we'll sample all the apples in the orchard, and pick the ones we loved, but once they're home we don't necessarily remember which is which.
> 
> I only like Macoun's when they are really crisp and fresh.  Later in the season they start to get too soft for my taste.
> 
> I hope the scale behaves too, but I am feeling mighty pudgy around the middle today.  Being in this perimenopausal state, I can never predict what TOM it is any more, but I feel like I have been ovulating this week, and that is usually a problem time for me.  But whatever happens, I will "keep on keepin' on!!"
> 
> 
> Hope you all got a good nights sleep.  Nice to have the homework assignements online so you can catch up when your'e sick.
> 
> Thanks LTS.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> I'm off for 4 days and very happy about that.  Ds is watching a show and then we're going to go for a walk/run this morning.  We're going to get together with friend later too that we haven't seen much due to the busy football season, so that will be nice.  They are our friend we are doing the turkey trot race with.  At work the other day they someone noticed turkey hats in the christmas tree shop flyer, so we might go get them for the boys to wear in the race.  They look like an actually roasted turkey.  Funny.
> 
> One more day til weighin!!  Get that water in!!  Make good choices!!  Let's see that scale move tomorrow!!
> 
> Have a great day!!




WOOHOO for days off!!




mikamah said:


> What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?




I think finally realizing that in order to lose ALL of the weight and KEEP it off, I needed to make this my LIFE, was the really big factor in my success this time around.  I'm not exactly sure WHY it clicked this time, versus all of the other times I tried, but I'm sure glad it did.  

Like many of you, this is NOT my "first time at the circus" so to speak.  I had even gotten to my goal weight when I got married, but it didn't last beyond the honeymoon!  I had regained it all before had even been married for 6 months!  And I successfully lost anywhere from 30 to 40+ pounds other times since then, but never kept it off.  

Definitely no outside influence, no medical factors, and certainly no new passion for exercise!!    But I have to say, honestly, the longer I do it (healthy eating, counting calories/points, exercising regularly) the easier it gets.... the easier it is to say "no" to birthday cake, extra portions of treats, etc, etc.



cclovesdis said:


> 10 days and an extra hour or so without power, but Tuesday night my mom called me at my grandparents to let me know. My relatives cheered. It was kind of funny, in the had to be there way. I stayed until early yesterday morning because I was not driving 2 hours through the Berkshires of Mass starting after 7 PM. I got home just in time to change into a skirt and run to church. Then, I had a doctor's appt. I've had 2 meds added in the last 6 weeks or so and they have helped so much. I am finally on a good sleep-wake schedule. (Kristina-I feel you. )
> 
> I ran home to quickly do something and then had to grab something to eat before my stress reduction class. We lost everything we hadn't yet eaten in our fridge and freezer and couldn't go grocery shopping yet because they were too warm to use. My mom will probably stop for dinner tonight and then I'll go tomorrow.
> 
> I have caught up here and will post the HH results later this afternoon. I have the next week's planned as well. Thanks Dona for your help!
> 
> Also, thanks to pjlla and lisah!
> 
> And, I want to thank all of you for your concerns while we were without power.  I spent some time at my sister's and BIL's and then went to my grandparents'. They loved having me.  I enjoyed spending time with them and helping them with a few things and I also saw 3 of my 4 cousins, with the 4th being at college somewhere in really upstate NY.
> 
> Planning to be back in the next few hours.
> 
> CC



PHEW!!  I cannot BELIEVE how long you were without power!  That is absolutely crazy!  I'm so glad you had somewhere to be, not just sitting home in the darkk!  

Glad you popped right back on here to let us know how you are doing.  


*************

Evening friends!  I was going  to chit-chat, but DH just walked in the door and the broccoli cheddar soup is ready!  Trying Laura's recipe!  I'll talk with you all later...............P


----------



## mackeysmom

pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  I was going  to chit-chat, but DH just walked in the door and the broccoli cheddar soup is ready!  Trying Laura's recipe!  I'll talk with you all later...............P



Can't wait to hear how it comes out. 

- Laura


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> Can't wait to hear how it comes out.
> 
> - Laura





Okay.... you got the ULTIMATE compliment.... DS exclaimed "Mom, this soup is SO good!"  Admittedly, he is a big fan of broccoli, but he really liked this soup!

DH and I loved it too!  I had originally been thinking about making a double batch, but figured I would start with a single batch, since I wasn't sure how well it would go over.  Now I wish I HAD made the double batch.  DS, DH, and I finished it all.... none left for DD!  

I did tweak it a bit to reduce the fat content even further and it was still really delicious. (I'll share what I changed if anyone is interested.) I can't imagine how very yummy it is with Laura's original recipe.  

This one is definitely going into the regular rotation!!  Thanks for sharing it.........P


----------



## jillbur

Okay I am behind again! But, I did write 2 IEPs in two days so I feel like I can relax now.




mikamah said:


> I'm glad she's doing better and is home.  I could have written this post a few years ago with my mom too.  It is so hard to see, and frustrating that you can't help her, and she has to help herself and be ready to change.  Maybe the scare of being in the hospital will help her.  I remember trying so hard, and being so frustrated with my mom at one point when she wasn't doing what they doctors told her to do.  I wrote her a letter, and said that I loved her and I pushed her because I wanted her to be here for a long time, and I would be there for her, but I needed to step back and let her handle her medical issues in her way.  I think it helped both of us, her to see where I was coming from, and me to realize it was not my place to try and fix her.  She was a grown woman, and she needed to make her own decisions, even if i didn't approve.  I was her daughter, and not her mother.  It is so hard.  A big hug to you and your mom.




Thanks so much for the support. I just want her to be healthy!




mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD-We all know the WISH boards are an amazing place to find support in good times and bad, and to know that we are never alone on our healthy journeys.  Are the other people in your life, friends, coworkers and family supportive of your efforts too?  Do they encourage or sabotage you?  If they aren't supportive, what can you do to gain their support?




My DH is super supportive. He stays with the kids so I can go running and to the gym. He encourages me everyday! In fact, he just gave me a funny look when I grabbed some M&Ms and asked if I really wanted to eat those lol. I don't really discuss anything with anyone else.




pjlla said:


> Enjoy the parade!
> 
> P




Thanks! We will be bundled up in the 40 degree temps.




mackeysmom said:


> For those who asked, here is the Panera Copy-Cat Broccoli/Cheddar Cheese soup recipe I spoke about yesterday:
> 
> Panera Broccoli Cheese Soup
> 
>   1/2 medium chopped onion
>   1/4 cup melted light butter  (plus 1 tablespoon)
>   1/4 cup flour
>   2 cups fat free half-and-half
>   2 cups fat free chicken stock
>   1/2 lb fresh broccoli (chopped)
>   1 cup carrot, julienned
>   1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
>   8 oz grated reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese
>   salt and pepper
> 
> Sauté onion in 1 tbl. of  butter. Set aside.
> 
> Cook remaining melted butter and flour using a whisk over medium heat for 3-5 minutes. Stir constantly and add the half & half.
> 
> Add the chicken stock. Simmer for 20 minutes.
> 
> Add the broccoli, carrots and onions. Cook over low heat 20-25 minutes.
> (Can be puréed in a blender at this point if you like a smoother consistency.)
> 
> Return to heat and add cheese.
> 
> Stir in nutmeg and add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Makes 5 servings.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If you wanted to, you could use fat-free cheddar cheese, but I'm not a fan of fat-free cheeses.  I find that they don't melt and taste a little plastic-y.
> 
> You could also use frozen broccoli, but in order to keep it from getting soggy I would add it when there are only 10 minutes or so left in the cooking process.
> 
> I've also used the base of the soup (just exclude the broccoli) and added corn for a sort of corn chowder.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> - Laura




Thank you so much! This is my favorite soup at Panera! Can't wait to make it this weekend!





dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Jill, sorry that your mother isn't listening. At this point it may have to come from a doctor or someone else, but if she hasn't been listening all along maybe this will scare her into taking things more seriously. It's tough, DH does it with his mom. She lost a bunch of weight, got off all her diabetes meds then after his brother's wedding she put it all back on and then some and is back on all her meds. She was going to a seminar on gastro bypass the other night and he ripped into her about how it's not a solution and that she's going to have to do regular exercise in addition to doing this and that it's not an easy way out, but she never seems to listen
> 
> BTW, I'm 35, so we're very close in age




Thanks for your story and the support. I told my mom the same thing about surgery. I don't know if she'd really have surgery, but I hope she does something.





mikamah said:


> What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?




I'm not sure if I've had a single positive most influential factor in my journey. I have always loved working out, but it hasn't worked in my schedule for awhile. So, with DH's schedule change, I am able to go to the gym and run again. I set a personal goal to run a half marathon in 2013 (hoping for the Princess) so I am trying to motivate myself.

I am all caught up and ready for weigh in tomorrow. Good luck to everyone. I feel pretty good about tomorrow's weigh in. I was OP this week and worked out hard. I hope it goes well and DH doesn't wake up to me yelling at the scale 

Jill


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD-We all know the WISH boards are an amazing place to find support in good times and bad, and to know that we are never alone on our healthy journeys.  Are the other people in your life, friends, coworkers and family supportive of your efforts too?  Do they encourage or sabotage you?  If they aren't supportive, what can you do to gain their support?



My dh is very supportive, and does encourage me. He also discourages me, through no fault of his own. He's one of those naturally skinny people -- the other kids made fun of him in high school because there was just nothing to him. I think he's having the last laugh now!  



mikamah said:


> What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?



The most positive influential factor has definitely been starting to run, and then continuing for the past few years. I shudder to think what I would weight now if I didn't at least have regular exercise.  I am so far from where I want and should be, but I know it would be an even further distance without continually signing up for races and then doing the training required. 

Awesome questions! *Kathy* thank you so much for being our coach this week!

*Pamela* -- I love the costumes, you are so talented! 

*Jill* -- My dh also asks me if I really want to eat whatever I've got my mitts on -- sometimes that little reminder to think is just what I need! 

*Dona* -- I'm sorry about the shower dilemma. I know how hard you work for Christmas, and of course you need a day to recover! I think you've already received some great advice. I think you should sleep on it for a night or two, and then do what feels right for you 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Good thing I took tomorrow off1 My list of what I need to do is ridiculously long!!! I hope I don't forget anything! My house is still a disaster area but that will have to wait until some other time!

Watching Harry Potter with Brian now. I'm trying to avoid getting up and eating something else! But I will or I will be up during the night starving! I gave 4 chair massages tonight and booked a few more massages! We have put our FB page into high gear at the spa and the phone was ringing off the hook today. I may have to add extra hours. 

I hope I can get a lot of stuff done next Wednesday though Izzie has a half day and Ash will be on an after school trip. I may work at a fundraiser on Tuesday night and may work on Thursday night. It will be great to have some extra money so hoping work keeps up like this!

Need to eat something before it gets too late! I have to get up early to work on all the stuff I need to do! 

TTFN


----------



## trinaweena

i think its safe to sat say im off the wagon and not feeling great about that. im feeling very stressed with school. because of the power outages i have two tests next week and i dont feel like im prepared, or that i have enough time to prepare. I keep going back and forth on if im im gonna do fine and if im freaking out. 

also i miss running. i havent had time to go or ive been in pain and i miss it. i think once things calm down this week my goal is going to be 30 min run every morning. doesnt matter how far i go just that i run for 30 minutes every morning. 

we will see how that goes. 

now its bed time since i had to work tomorrow


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?



Finally realizing that it is not a race.  Losing a couple of pounds a month is fine.  At the end of the year, your down.  



donac said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Thanks Kathy for coaching this week.  I will be coaching starting tomorrow morning.
> 
> I need some place to vent.  We just got an invitation to our dnephew's bridal shower.  His fiance does not believe in the feminist idea of a woman only bridal shower so they are having a joint shower.  It is on Monday December 26th.  Now the wedding is not until June 1st.  We are guessing that this is the only time that all the bridal party will be in town.
> 
> I am so torn.  I know dh does not want to go.  It is a Bridal shower and from where we are coming from that is a female thing.  I can accept the he/she concept but I can't accept the date.  I spend the 24th and the 25th driving to visit relatives.  I also spend a lot of time cooking and doing all the things associated with Christmas. Now we being asked to add on the 26th since the shower is at least 1 1/2 hours away.  My dh has already said that we really aren't going.  I am torn.  He has no siblings and his father has been non exisitant.  Dh has been a male influence in his life.  He was born about 9 months before we were married.  I know it is just an invitation and we don't have to go but I really think we should.  I have always used the 26th to relax from the stress of the month.
> 
> thanks for listening.
> 
> See you tomorrow morning.



I have been to Jack and Jill showers in the past - that are more like mini-weddings than anything else.  It may be a fun time to unwind after the holidays.  If DH doesn't want to go and you do - I would go.  If you both don't want to go, don't go.  I was thinking Monday is a weird night for a shower.  I know I have to go to work that day, so doesn't my DH.  So I have to imagine most people need to work??  

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning   Happy 11/11/11

If you see a veteran thank him or her for the work they do for all of us.  

Thanks for all the great responses to my shower problem.  The shower is not at night on a Monday but at 1.  I do know that people have to work on that Monday but some don't.  My schedule for the end of Dec is:  23rd half day of school (thank heavens) rush to grocery shop for last minute things.  Go home and cook.  24th cook some more, drive up to my dmom's house for Christmas with my family.  Get home around 9.  Fiinish wrapping presents.  25th  Open presents, church, finish cooking, stockings, pack car, celebrate Christmas with dilaws, repack the car, put things away and collapse.  we make Christmas for ilaws because is used to be at our house but it is now at dilaws because milaw is not healthy enough to travel.  Dh is right at my side working around the house those days to make things easier for me.  He doesn't cook but he wraps many of the presents and helps pack the cars.  The boys also help out with some of the cooking and the packing.  So we are all pretty busy those days.  Ds may go to the shower but he is not sure if he has to work or not since he does work for jcpennys.  We will have to think about this. 

I know not everyone has as busy a schedule as we do.  This is the only time everyone in my family gets together and the same with dh's family.

Question of the Day 

With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.

I had a great yoga class last night and am pulling out my yoga tapes and plan to do at least 20 minutes a day.

Off to get some things done.  

Have a happy and healthy day.  I may not get back on today.  We are helping to sort out popcorn for the Boy Scouts later today.  It is my last time   I am giving up this position.  I have done it long enough.


----------



## tigger813

Morning all,

Got an early start on the day due to a really stuffy head and a bad case of indigestion. Couldn't lay down anymore! Got up and started getting stuff organized for my Usborne booth tomorrow at a church fair. Need to leave here around 8 to get everything done so then I can come home and get more stuff done. I should probably go get dressed in a few minutes so I can run something over to work that I forgot to bring last night for my boss's mom. I want to do that before Brian leaves for work. I also have some tips to pick up from last night.

Need to check my list to make sure I don't forget anything today! This week has just been way too crazy and has gotten away from me! Plus I need to be out of the house between 7 and 7:30 tomorrow morning! I will hopefully be home by 4:30. Sunday is just as crazy with church and basketball.

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the weekly prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 10: The Princess Diaries

I love this movie and its sequel. I remember others saying the same. Mia is midway through high school and receives life-altering news. We are over midway through this BL Challenge and I have some Health Habits picked out that will help us continue our health journeys.

Mia definitely disliked gym class. Some of us may dislike exercising. The reality is that it is necessary whether we are trying to lose or maintain. There are also other health benefits like keeping our bones healthy and our cholesterol levels in the healthy ranges. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 20 minutes each day.*

Mia had perfect skin. (Im not jealous.) Water helps with skin health too. Plus, well be exercising even more this week. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*

I think Ive watched this movie a few too many times, because Ive noticed this. The portions served are healthy portions. *3. Measure, weigh, count, etc. so that you know exactly how many servings of something you are eating.* 

Mia definitely had busy days. One of my favorite moments is when her grandmother gives her a day off from princess lessons and they relax. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!

Mini-Challenges:

1. To handle her granddaughters car accident, Mias grandmother knights 2 people. *In honor of a recent QOTD, knight someone. Thank the person or people who are helping you on your journey.*
*2. In honor of Julie Andrews, listen to some music.*
Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:


> What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?


My son and being around for him, and hopefully being healthy and active as I age, so he doesn't worry about me is the main reason I am on this journey, and the main reason I will not give up.



cclovesdis said:


> 10 days and an extra hour or so without power, but Tuesday night my mom called me at my grandparents to let me know. My relatives cheered. It was kind of funny, in the had to be there way. I stayed until early yesterday morning because I was not driving 2 hours through the Berkshires of Mass starting after 7 PM. I got home just in time to change into a skirt and run to church. Then, I had a doctor's appt. I've had 2 meds added in the last 6 weeks or so and they have helped so much. I am finally on a good sleep-wake schedule. (Kristina-I feel you. )
> CC


So happy you've finally got your power back on.  What a nightmare that must have been for all of you.  It's good to see you back, and I hope you're feeling better now that you're sleeping better too. 



JacksLilWench said:


> I had reached my "bottom".  I had really had enough of being the size I was and feeling the way I was, like I was never gonna be the cute one, I would always be the "fat friend".  It's like that "always a bridesmaid, never a bride" feeling.  I was 21 when I started, and it hit me one day that I shouldn't feel like an old maid at 21.  I should be out having fun and dancing and going to places with my friends.  And so much of the why I wasn't doing those things was not feeling good about the way I looked.  So I changed the way I looked, and I love doing those things now


Love to see this, and am happy that you were able to get out there and enjoy life.  



donac said:


> I need some place to vent.  We just got an invitation to our dnephew's bridal shower.  His fiance does not believe in the feminist idea of a woman only bridal shower so they are having a joint shower.  It is on Monday December 26th.  Now the wedding is not until June 1st.  We are guessing that this is the only time that all the bridal party will be in town.
> 
> I am so torn.  I know dh does not want to go.  It is a Bridal shower and from where we are coming from that is a female thing.  I can accept the he/she concept but I can't accept the date.  I spend the 24th and the 25th driving to visit relatives.  I also spend a lot of time cooking and doing all the things associated with Christmas. Now we being asked to add on the 26th since the shower is at least 1 1/2 hours away.  My dh has already said that we really aren't going.  I am torn.  He has no siblings and his father has been non exisitant.  Dh has been a male influence in his life.  He was born about 9 months before we were married.  I know it is just an invitation and we don't have to go but I really think we should.  I have always used the 26th to relax from the stress of the month.


I agree with the other advice you have gotten, to not feel guilty if you decide to stay home, and enjoy your traditional unwinding day.  But I do know you will feel badly, but will you be seeing this nephew over the weekend?  If the shower is not a surprise, and you'll see him, could you speak to him and give him a special gift then?  



DopeyDame said:


> the one thing that I have realized, though, is that that horrible 'i can't breathe' feeling when I start running doesn't get worse the longer I run!  That truly was a revalation - it doesn't go away so much (although it's certainly getting better) but I always thought it would get worse and worse until I passed out and died.


  This is so true.  I have not been running as much as I should, but still find myself amazed that after 2 weeks without running, I expect I won't be able to go for a minute, like i couldn't the first time I tried, but I just take it slow, and I can still do it.  It really does build up your endurance and stamina, and even when you slack, it's still there deep within you. 



akhaloha said:


> My dh and I also had a joint shower (back in 1992).  I don't remember why we had a joint shower, but I do remember that quite a few family and friends were unable to attend.  If I had to pick, I would rather have them at my wedding than my shower - so I was never upset about the people who couldn't attend my shower.  So don't worry.  Send a card and/or a gift to let them know you are thinking of them.  I'm sure they will understand!






pjlla said:


> I think finally realizing that in order to lose ALL of the weight and KEEP it off, I needed to make this my LIFE, was the really big factor in my success this time around.  I'm not exactly sure WHY it clicked this time, versus all of the other times I tried, but I'm sure glad it did.
> 
> Like many of you, this is NOT my "first time at the circus" so to speak.  I had even gotten to my goal weight when I got married, but it didn't last beyond the honeymoon!  I had regained it all before had even been married for 6 months!  And I successfully lost anywhere from 30 to 40+ pounds other times since then, but never kept it off.
> 
> Definitely no outside influence, no medical factors, and certainly no new passion for exercise!!    But I have to say, honestly, the longer I do it (healthy eating, counting calories/points, exercising regularly) the easier it gets.... the easier it is to say "no" to birthday cake, extra portions of treats, etc, etc.


You're way of living so inspires me, and I think one day I will be there too.  
Wow, dh lost 75 pounds.  That is awesome!!  YOu must be so proud and happy about that.  You do know your amazing influence must have had a big part in his success.  
Glad your ds liked the soup too.  I had it yesterday too, but we got it at Panera!!  5 pointsplus, 4 old points, for the 1 cup portion. I thought it would have been worse.  How did yours point out?




jillbur said:


> I set a personal goal to run a half marathon in 2013 (hoping for the Princess) so I am trying to motivate myself.


A disney race was the only motivation that got me running.  I never ran in my life, and at 46, what started as almost a joke by LisaH who said maybe one day we'll run a race in disney together, actually turned into a huge motivator, and a focus to get out and run-walk, and actually stick with it more than a few weeks.  



tigger813 said:


> Good thing I took tomorrow off1 My list of what I need to do is ridiculously long!!! I hope I don't forget anything! My house is still a disaster area but that will have to wait until some other time!
> 
> :


Enjoy your day off.  We might go see Jack and Jill today.  


trinaweena said:


> i think its safe to sat say im off the wagon and not feeling great about that. im feeling very stressed with school. because of the power outages i have two tests next week and i dont feel like im prepared, or that i have enough time to prepare. I keep going back and forth on if im im gonna do fine and if im freaking out.
> 
> also i miss running. i havent had time to go or ive been in pain and i miss it. i think once things calm down this week my goal is going to be 30 min run every morning. doesnt matter how far i go just that i run for 30 minutes every morning.


School is so hard.  Take it one day at a time, and definitely try and get a little time for you and relaxing if you can.



buzz5985 said:


> Finally realizing that it is not a race.  Losing a couple of pounds a month is fine.  At the end of the year, your down.


I totally agree.  All those fractions of a pound will add up, and being down at the end of each year, is way better than up.



donac said:


> Happy 11/11/11
> 
> If you see a veteran thank him or her for the work they do for all of us.
> 
> I know not everyone has as busy a schedule as we do.  This is the only time everyone in my family gets together and the same with dh's family.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.
> 
> I had a great yoga class last night and am pulling out my yoga tapes and plan to do at least 20 minutes a day.
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.  I may not get back on today.  We are helping to sort out popcorn for the Boy Scouts later today.  It is my last time   I am giving up this position.  I have done it long enough.


Thanks for coaching this week, Dona.  

Thanks for having me as coach last week.  I've really enjoyed it, and so many times I could have fallen out of the wagon, but my commitment to be on track 80% of the time til T-day, and I did not want to come here and share that I ate a pint of Ben and Jerry's, so I didn't do it.  I'm down .8 this week, but after salty panera last night, it may have been better.  I'm pushing for 2.4 more pounds gone by thanksgiving.  A push for me, but if I actually stay focused, I know that I can do it.

QOTD-Stress relief.  I'm definitely a low stress person most of the time, so when stress gets high, and my house is a mess, to get the house in order, clean, organize, and just neaten everything up, definitely helps to decrease the stress.  Now my cleaning frenzy may start with a little meltdown and the occassional yelling at ds for messes he's made, but then I'll pull it together, and just get to work.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> The most positive influential factor has definitely been starting to run, and then continuing for the past few years. I shudder to think what I would weight now if I didn't at least have regular exercise.  I am so far from where I want and should be, but I know it would be an even further distance without continually signing up for races and then doing the training required.


Hi Maria, I missed multiquoting you somehow.  Even if we don't get the training in we want, we get more than we would have if we weren't doing any race.  I guess we'll go out this morning and start training for our turkey trot.  You will get to where you want to be because you will never stop trying.


----------



## mikamah

Thank you for the HH cc!!


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> I'm not sure if I've had a single positive most influential factor in my journey. I have always loved working out, but it hasn't worked in my schedule for awhile. So, with DH's schedule change, I am able to go to the gym and run again. I set a personal goal to run a half marathon in 2013 (hoping for the Princess) so I am trying to motivate myself.
> 
> I am all caught up and ready for weigh in tomorrow. Good luck to everyone. I feel pretty good about tomorrow's weigh in. I was OP this week and worked out hard. I hope it goes well and DH doesn't wake up to me yelling at the scale
> 
> Jill



That is a great goal!  I'm sure you will make it to a half in 2013!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> My dh is very supportive, and does encourage me. He also discourages me, through no fault of his own. He's one of those naturally skinny people -- the other kids made fun of him in high school because there was just nothing to him. *I think he's having the last laugh now!  *
> 
> AMEN!
> 
> 
> The most positive influential factor has definitely been starting to run, and then continuing for the past few years. I shudder to think what I would weight now if I didn't at least have regular exercise.  I am so far from where I want and should be, but I know it would be an even further distance without continually signing up for races and then doing the training required.
> 
> I am always so awed by the runners here... you, Rose, Kathy.... EVERYONE!  I just wish I could keep it up.
> 
> Awesome questions! *Kathy* thank you so much for being our coach this week!
> 
> I second that Thank YOU!!  Thanks Kathy, great week!
> Maria





tigger813 said:


> Good thing I took tomorrow off1 My list of what I need to do is ridiculously long!!! I hope I don't forget anything! My house is still a disaster area but that will have to wait until some other time!
> 
> Watching Harry Potter with Brian now. I'm trying to avoid getting up and eating something else! But I will or I will be up during the night starving! I gave 4 chair massages tonight and booked a few more massages! We have put our FB page into high gear at the spa and the phone was ringing off the hook today. I may have to add extra hours.
> 
> I hope I can get a lot of stuff done next Wednesday though Izzie has a half day and Ash will be on an after school trip. I may work at a fundraiser on Tuesday night and may work on Thursday night. It will be great to have some extra money so hoping work keeps up like this!
> 
> Need to eat something before it gets too late! I have to get up early to work on all the stuff I need to do!
> 
> TTFN



YOu are so lucky that during these economic times that your business seems to be increasing!  Thank your lucky stars (and your FB page ) !  Have a good busy weekend!!



trinaweena said:


> i think its safe to sat say im off the wagon and not feeling great about that. im feeling very stressed with school. because of the power outages i have two tests next week and i dont feel like im prepared, or that i have enough time to prepare. I keep going back and forth on if im im gonna do fine and if im freaking out.
> 
> also i miss running. i havent had time to go or ive been in pain and i miss it. i think once things calm down this week my goal is going to be 30 min run every morning. doesnt matter how far i go just that i run for 30 minutes every morning.
> 
> we will see how that goes.
> 
> now its bed time since i had to work tomorrow



I think that you will find that the 30 minute run each morning, even though it will probably mean a bit less sleep, will make you feel SO MUCH BETTER for the rest of the day.... both mentally and physically!  Good plan.  Best of luck on your tests.



donac said:


> Good Friday morning   Happy 11/11/11
> 
> If you see a veteran thank him or her for the work they do for all of us.
> 
> I don't know any, but if I do see any, I will definitely say THANKS!!
> 
> Thanks for all the great responses to my shower problem.  The shower is not at night on a Monday but at 1.  I do know that people have to work on that Monday but some don't.  My schedule for the end of Dec is:  23rd half day of school (thank heavens) rush to grocery shop for last minute things.  Go home and cook.  24th cook some more, drive up to my dmom's house for Christmas with my family.  Get home around 9.  Fiinish wrapping presents.  25th  Open presents, church, finish cooking, stockings, pack car, celebrate Christmas with dilaws, repack the car, put things away and collapse.  we make Christmas for ilaws because is used to be at our house but it is now at dilaws because milaw is not healthy enough to travel.  Dh is right at my side working around the house those days to make things easier for me.  He doesn't cook but he wraps many of the presents and helps pack the cars.  The boys also help out with some of the cooking and the packing.  So we are all pretty busy those days.  Ds may go to the shower but he is not sure if he has to work or not since he does work for jcpennys.  We will have to think about this.
> 
> I know not everyone has as busy a schedule as we do.  This is the only time everyone in my family gets together and the same with dh's family.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.
> 
> I had a great yoga class last night and am pulling out my yoga tapes and plan to do at least 20 minutes a day.
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.  I may not get back on today.  We are helping to sort out popcorn for the Boy Scouts later today.  It is my last time   I am giving up this position.  I have done it long enough.



I think you will need to make the best decision (regarding the shower) for YOUR family (yourself, DH, DS).  Think about your stress level, etc. 

Question of the Day 

With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.

I'm not really a high stress person, but when things get crazy, I make lists!  And when I start crossing stuff off the list, I feel better!  My holiday-related stress comes from things like a messy house, un-bought/unwrapped gifts, things like that.  If I start making lists and getting the stuff done in some sort of order, I am instantly less stressed!



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 10: The Princess Diaries
> 
> I love this movie and its sequel. I remember others saying the same. Mia is midway through high school and receives life-altering news. We are over midway through this BL Challenge and I have some Health Habits picked out that will help us continue our health journeys.
> 
> Mia definitely disliked gym class. Some of us may dislike exercising. The reality is that it is necessary whether we are trying to lose or maintain. There are also other health benefits like keeping our bones healthy and our cholesterol levels in the healthy ranges. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 20 minutes each day.*
> 
> Mia had perfect skin. (Im not jealous.) Water helps with skin health too. Plus, well be exercising even more this week. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> I think Ive watched this movie a few too many times, because Ive noticed this. The portions served are healthy portions. *3. Measure, weigh, count, etc. so that you know exactly how many servings of something you are eating.*
> 
> Mia definitely had busy days. One of my favorite moments is when her grandmother gives her a day off from princess lessons and they relax. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. To handle her granddaughters car accident, Mias grandmother knights 2 people. *In honor of a recent QOTD, knight someone. Thank the person or people who are helping you on your journey.*
> *2. In honor of Julie Andrews, listen to some music.*
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!




Another great week of HH!  I may have to get DD in on this week, as she is a HUGE Princess Diaries fan (and as such, I of course, have seen the movies many, many times).  

I love Julie Andrews and her music.  Perhaps I'll treat myself to the soundtrack from SOM this week!!  I own it on vinyl from the 70's, but don't own it digitally.

Thanks CC!!



mikamah said:


> You're way of living so inspires me, and I think one day I will be there too.
> 
> You are already there! You exercise regularly and watch what you eat.... the pounds are just slow to follow!!
> 
> Wow, dh lost 75 pounds.  That is awesome!!  YOu must be so proud and happy about that.  You do know your amazing influence must have had a big part in his success.
> 
> I'd like to think that seeing my success helped spur him on, but having his jaw wired shut for 6 or 7  weeks was a good start!!
> 
> Glad your ds liked the soup too.  I had it yesterday too, but we got it at Panera!!  5 pointsplus, 4 old points, for the 1 cup portion. I thought it would have been worse.  How did yours point out?
> 
> I may have overestimated.  I am really bad with math and had to try to figure out the points for a cup of the fat free half-and-half (everything else I could figure pretty easily).  I figured my pot of soup to be three LARGE servings and estimated each serving to be 6 points (keep in mind, this was the way *I* made it, not Laura's originally posted recipe).  If the REAL Panera soup is 4 (old style) points for 1 C, I may have overestimated....but I think that is better than UNDER estimating.
> 
> 
> Thanks for having me as coach last week.  I've really enjoyed it, and so many times I could have fallen out of the wagon, but my commitment to be on track 80% of the time til T-day, and I did not want to come here and share that I ate a pint of Ben and Jerry's, so I didn't do it.  I'm down .8 this week, but after salty panera last night, it may have been better.  I'm pushing for 2.4 more pounds gone by thanksgiving.  A push for me, but if I actually stay focused, I know that I can do it.
> 
> I'm with you.... I haven't weighed yet this morning, but I have a number in my head I'd like to be at by T.giving and it will be a stretch.  But we can do it, right!??
> 
> QOTD-Stress relief.  I'm definitely a low stress person most of the time, so when stress gets high, and my house is a mess, to get the house in order, clean, organize, and just neaten everything up, definitely helps to decrease the stress.  Now my cleaning frenzy may start with a little meltdown and the occassional yelling at ds for messes he's made, but then I'll pull it together, and just get to work.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



You sound just like me!  A messy house = a stressed me!! 

*************

Morning friends!  No time to chit-chat.  RObotics team will be here in 2 hours.  Kitchen is picked up, dishwasher running (should have been done last night...oh well).  Laundry is moving along, but I have two loads to fold that I won't get to until tonight.    I need to run the vac around downstairs and feed the family.  HOping to pop in a 20 minute workout before showering, but the day is quickly getting away from me.  

Don't forget, today is 11-11-11!  Do something special.  Take a family photo... record your day in history on 11-11-11!  I've already taken a handful of pictures and I'm the only one up!!    Don't forget to make a wish at 11:11 am and again at 11:11 pm!  It's a special day for wishes! 

I've gotta fly now.  TTYL.........................P


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Stress-  Well it used to be eat, that is for sure.   Now, prayer, play with the dog, read,tv, internet, planning with lists...anything to change my focus.   

I am happy to say I pulled out some cool weather clothes (jeans, sweaters,long sleves...) and I found lots that were too big.  Like most women I still had some of the next size smaller around but it was nice to be able to put a bunch of items into the ebay pile.  I just bought the jeans the beg of 2011 so they were rarely worn.  We only get a few days a yr I need jeans outside-mostly for DS  games at Ice hockey rink.  

Our Dec WDW is our "cold" weather each yr.    Pants,jackets, some years even scarves and gloves...but last yr we were in shorts for most of it.  I think I would rather have the warmer weather this yr as well.  I have more of those clothes avail, and it takes a lot less room to pack up everything.  My DS 13 has no long pants, long sleeve shirts,seater,or anthing that fits from last yr.  Major growth spurt.  I just finished buying new dress clothes ,shoes, shorts, t's,polos for that boy last month now I am thinking I better at least buy a pairor 2 of jeans and a sweater before the trip.

I had hoped to get some early X-mas shopping in today but instead I am sitting around waiting for the cable guy. They never make it in the time frame.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Am days and days and days behind. I will catch up over the weekend! Am super excited to have a maintain. In thinking about my exercise habits this week I've been envisioning myself as a sloth. In thinking about my eating habits this week I've decided that I've just been hooky-bobbing behind the wagon. So now everybody envision the 2 together and that's how my week was! But today is a new day and I plan to go for a run later.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## bellebookworm9

THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!! 

Main Entrance Operations!


----------



## Rose&Mike

bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!


 Congratulations!


----------



## liesel

bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



Major Congratulations Gretchen!  I had a feeling you would get accepted!


----------



## donac

bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



congratulations


----------



## lovetoscrap

bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!





So excited for you!  Get that blog started so we can all follow you!!

That sounds like a great position.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Kids are off of school today and we are having a relaxing day.  DD15 has a friend over and they are watching a movie.  DD11 is painting at the craft table while we watch stupid TV.

Goulash is in the crock pot for dinner, and I made a pork Tenderloin for my lunch with plenty of leftovers for the next few days.  My family doesn't like pork tenderloin so I figured this was a good way to use it.  I had bought it on sale a while back and threw it in the freezer until I figured out something to make with it. 

I had no problem staying On Program at my lunch out with a friend yesterday-- the restaurant was terrible!  It was just an icky gross place and the food was disgusting (last time I let her pick!).  I was really glad that I had a big breakfast.  I guess that is one way to keep from indulging when eating out!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> Congratulations!





liesel said:


> Major Congratulations Gretchen!  I had a feeling you would get accepted!





donac said:


> congratulations





lovetoscrap said:


> So excited for you!  Get that blog started so we can all follow you!!
> 
> That sounds like a great position.



Thanks everybody! I got the e-mail at 12:34pm today, while I was at work. I immediately told my boss and called my mom. I texted another friend, facebook messaged two more, and posted here and in the facebook group. I just got home and told 3 of my housemates, I'll tell the other when she gets home. 

So yes, Main Entrance Operations = tolls booths, parking lots, trams, greeting guests at turnstiles and validating tickets, and possibly selling tickets. Pay is just above minimum wage at $7.31/hour, but min. is going up to $7.67/hour on January first, so it should be a bit above that. 

I called mom and her first words were "Shut up!" (like from the Princess Diaries). She was in shock but excited. I accepted the offer, but still need to pay the $300 fee. After that, I will be able to select my arrival/departure dates. 

I was literally crying and bouncing up and down since I found out. I'm still bouncing, but I can't stop smiling! And I'm going to buy Deathly Hallows Part 2 in an hour. Guess 11/11/11 does have some magic to it after all!

And here's my blog that I've already started: http://mickeyspixiedust.blogspot.com/


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!




WOOHOOO!!!!!!   You go girl!!!! We are super proud of you!!!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

So happy for you Gretchen!!!!! That's amazing! Hopefully we will see you when we go down! We're watching Deathly Hallows right now!

Day did not go as planned. Got called into work again. I can't pass people up right now. It was a repeat customer so I was glad I came in for her. 

Feeling absolutely and totally lousy! My nose is running like a faucet and now my eyes are watering. I have a holiday fair to do tomorrow so I will try to go to bed early and fill up on Dayquil in the morning.

Back to the movie and I need some tissues!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

drive by posting again. this has become a habit I don't like!!!

Kids are just so busy and it's a busy time at all the schools. Basket raffles, Thanksgiving Feasts, Parent Teacher conferences. the list goes on. Hoping for down time Thanksgiving weekend. Then winter sports start that Monday.


ETA  I wanted to add this article DH sent me about honey and where it comes from. Makes me want to shop local even more. 

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2011/11/tests-show-most-store-honey-isnt-honey/


----------



## mikamah

bellebookworm9 said:


> Thanks everybody! I got the e-mail at 12:34pm today, while I was at work. I immediately told my boss and called my mom. I texted another friend, facebook messaged two more, and posted here and in the facebook group. I just got home and told 3 of my housemates, I'll tell the other when she gets home.
> 
> So yes, Main Entrance Operations = tolls booths, parking lots, trams, greeting guests at turnstiles and validating tickets, and possibly selling tickets. Pay is just above minimum wage at $7.31/hour, but min. is going up to $7.67/hour on January first, so it should be a bit above that.
> 
> I called mom and her first words were "Shut up!" (like from the Princess Diaries). She was in shock but excited. I accepted the offer, but still need to pay the $300 fee. After that, I will be able to select my arrival/departure dates.
> 
> I was literally crying and bouncing up and down since I found out. I'm still bouncing, but I can't stop smiling! And I'm going to buy Deathly Hallows Part 2 in an hour. Guess 11/11/11 does have some magic to it after all!
> 
> And here's my blog that I've already started: http://mickeyspixiedust.blogspot.com/


Whoo hoo!!!!!
I am sooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!

I'll definitely check out and follow your blog.  DS would say it was magic to get the email at 12:34 also, he always notices when it's 1-2-3-4, and on 11-11-11 to boot.   I'm so happy for you, Gretchen.


----------



## pjlla

Good evening friends!  Sorry I didn't get a chance to come back and chat today.  We were RIGHT OUT STRAIGHT with the robotics meeting from 10 am until 4pm, then I had to drive DD to the Y, come home for a bit and clean up, run back to get DD.... etc, etc, etc!

I am feeling horribly ill-prepared for tomorrow.... hopefully the kids are NOT feeling the same.  

I can't believe how long it took to finish up everything today, plus try to practice with the robot, practice our skit, practice answering judges questions, do a team building exercise... and so on!  

We've gone to States for the last three years and were Champions at Regionals for two of those years (got to States on our Project the other year).  Since this is the last year for our team, we would love to go out with a Championship, but I'm not holding out much hope.  Makes me kind of sad, but nothing I can do about it.

I'm also not holding out much hope to have an OP day tomorrow.  I will NOT be rising at 5am for a workout.... I need all of my energy for the competition tomorrow.  And I am woefully understocked in the fridge, so I have no greens or salad fixings to pack up for tomorrow.  My own fault for not planning ahead enough.  I will have a healthy OP breakfast and bring along some fruit for snacking.  Other than that I will have to pray for the best at lunchtime.  I am going to scrounge around in the fridge/freezer and see if I can come up with a WW frozen meal to bring (not even sure if there would be a microwave to use, but you never know).  

I may or may not make it back here tomorrow night..... depends on my energy level at the end of the day.  And Sunday I will be right out straight at a swim meet (near Kathy!), so don't expect to hear from me then either!  

Kathy, sending you a PM with my cell phone number!  

TTYL...........................P


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!




YEAHHHHHH!!!!!


Gretchen, that is GREAT NEWS!!! WTG!! DD and I were JUST talking about you today!!  I would say that 11/11/11 is definitely going to be your lucky number from now on!  Now go buy a lottery ticket!!   .........................P


----------



## akhaloha

bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



Congrats!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Good Friday morning   Happy 11/11/11
> 
> If you see a veteran thank him or her for the work they do for all of us.
> 
> Thanks for all the great responses to my shower problem.  The shower is not at night on a Monday but at 1.  I do know that people have to work on that Monday but some don't.  My schedule for the end of Dec is:  23rd half day of school (thank heavens) rush to grocery shop for last minute things.  Go home and cook.  24th cook some more, drive up to my dmom's house for Christmas with my family.  Get home around 9.  Fiinish wrapping presents.  25th  Open presents, church, finish cooking, stockings, pack car, celebrate Christmas with dilaws, repack the car, put things away and collapse.  we make Christmas for ilaws because is used to be at our house but it is now at dilaws because milaw is not healthy enough to travel.  Dh is right at my side working around the house those days to make things easier for me.  He doesn't cook but he wraps many of the presents and helps pack the cars.  The boys also help out with some of the cooking and the packing.  So we are all pretty busy those days.  Ds may go to the shower but he is not sure if he has to work or not since he does work for jcpennys.  We will have to think about this.
> 
> I know not everyone has as busy a schedule as we do.  This is the only time everyone in my family gets together and the same with dh's family.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.
> 
> I had a great yoga class last night and am pulling out my yoga tapes and plan to do at least 20 minutes a day.
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.  I may not get back on today.  We are helping to sort out popcorn for the Boy Scouts later today.  It is my last time   I am giving up this position.  I have done it long enough.



From a former Popcorn Kernal, LOL, I know what your going through.  For a month from when we did the Show and Sell around town, to the actual pick up by individual scouts, I had popcorn boxes lining the perimeter of every room in my house.  The Scout troop DS is in now, sells wreaths.  It's a lot easier and the only fund raiser of the year.  It's a lot easier for me that is - now DH it's another story.  For weeks the boys wire together pine cones and berries.  Too bad I'm at work nights and can't help out.  

I hear you about the holiday season.  I actually took an extra day off this week to get ready.  I already have cookie dough, dinner rolls, lasagna in the freezer ready for Christmas dinner.  We host and have 25 for dinner.  We have ham/roasted beef tenderloin/turkey.  Then we have people stopping in latter for dessert/coffee.  I am cutting myself some slack this year and plan on buying a lot of desserts at the local bakery.  We are driving to NH this weekend to start stocking up on beer and booze.  From Thanksgiving on, there seems to be a family obligation every weekend.  



pjlla said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.
> 
> I'm not really a high stress person, but when things get crazy, I make lists!  And when I start crossing stuff off the list, I feel better!  My holiday-related stress comes from things like a messy house, un-bought/unwrapped gifts, things like that.  If I start making lists and getting the stuff done in some sort of order, I am instantly less stressed!



I make lists too!!!  I have a Flylady Holiday binder.  In it I have all the recipes I use for the holidays with a master shopping list, my card list from last year, a list of things I need, which I write down the previous year.  (bows, paper, buffalo snow, etc).  I start my Christmas shopping in July, and I am happy to say - I finished last night.  Just a few odds and ends left to do.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



Congratulations!!!  That is Awesome!!!  Maybe I will see you next summer when we are there!!!  Very, very exciting.

Spent the day with my favorite Veteran - my Dad.  He was in the Navy during the Korean war.  His older brother died during the war.  So my father, and two other brothers (Air Force, Army) were pulled back to the states - it was the way the military insured there were no more Private Ryans.  My Dad will laugh about it now - they pulled me back and was training me to be a Navy Diver - they considered that safe!!!!  All the boys were in the military due to the fact that their Dad died when my father was 12 youngest was 2, and it was a good income to send home to their mother.  They were a family of 10.

Been cooking and deep cleaning the house for the holidays.  We went out to dinner for DS birthday which was last Monday.  His greed got the better of him and he spent all the money that would have went to bringing 4 friends to the movies this weekend.  He bought a video game.  A lot easier for me,.  For those in my area - we went to Felicia's of the North End in Stoneham.  I had a $25 GC from restaurants.com when they were 80% off.  It was awesome.  I was not counting calories, since we only eat out for birthdays, or on vacations.  I had shrimp and scallop Grand Marnier on a bed of Angel Hair pasta.  I should say a pound of angel hair.  DH and I ate the rest for dinner tonight.  Dh had a stuffed chicken breast - the WHOLE breast - with prosciutto and mozzarella, with a sun dried tomato sauce and asparagus.  He ate the whole thing.  DS had chicken ziti and broccoli in a creamy garlic sauce.  My DS looked at me and told me that he now understood why I hate the Olive Garden.  He is finally expanding his palate and apreciating the flavors of foods.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning  

Just woke up feeling achy.  Walking on concrete for 5 hours can really get to you.  I am off in a few minutes to go get some blood work done.  I want to do it first thing this morning since it a fasting one.  I could never imagine getting it done latter in the day.  I know I would slip up and not be able to get the blood work done.  

Question of the Day

It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?

During the school year I usually go on Sunday morning.  When I have some time off I will push it off to a day off and go very early in the morning.   I do plan most of the meals for the week.  Breakfast is always one of two different meals.  Lunch can vary and sometimes I don't plan as much as I could.  I am planning to work on this.  Dinners are planned and could be arranged according to how crazy an afternoon or evening is. 

Off to dress and give blood.  


Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.





pjlla said:


> I'm not really a high stress person, but when things get crazy, I make lists!  And when I start crossing stuff off the list, I feel better!  My holiday-related stress comes from things like a messy house, un-bought/unwrapped gifts, things like that.  If I start making lists and getting the stuff done in some sort of order, I am instantly less stressed!
> 
> 
> P




You stole the words right out of my mouth, except I do stress a lot. I am a list freak. People at work laugh because I go through post-its so fast. I also clean to destress. When my house is in order, I feel like my life is in order.




bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!




YAY!!! So excited for you! Congrats! 




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?
> 
> 
> .



Lately, I've been going grocery shopping on Saturdays. I make a menu of dinners for the week and head out with list in hand. I don't plan breakfast or lunch but I usually have an idea of what I'm having so I can get what I need. I need to finish my list for this week and head out later. DSs are going to hang out at my inlaws today so DH is waking up early (worked 7p-7a last night) to go to Sam's Club and Target with me. Then I'll stop at a grocery store on the way home for whatever else I need. 


I really need to spend this weekend cleaning and organizing around my house. A cluttered house makes me crazy! And, how much hair can my dog possibly lose? I swear I vacuum all the time and as soon as I am done...hair! She should be bald by now! I blame DH for that one. He picked out the dog at the kennel. 


DSs and I were in a Veteran's Day parade last night with Cub Scouts. We have 5 communities that combine for the parade and our town held it this year so we were closer to the beginning. It took us about 35 minutes to walk and the parade was at least an hour or an hour and a half long. It was really nice. We layered well, but it was still chilly (around 40). It's times like those that I wish my dad and grandpa were still around to see my boys. I know they would be so proud of them. They both died before DSs were born. And, my dad would have loved to take them to WDW with his touring plan in hand and go, go, go from opening until close lol. So, I salute my dad and grandpa-both veterans. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend! 

Jill


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers! 

A big BL thank you to *Kathy* for being our coach last week and to *donac* for coaching this week!  

*Trina,* hang in there!   You can do it!



mikamah said:


> A disney race was the only motivation that got me running.  I never ran in my life, and at 46, what started as almost a joke by LisaH who said maybe one day we'll run a race in disney together, actually turned into a huge motivator, and a focus to get out and run-walk, and actually stick with it more than a few weeks.



You'll get to your goal by Thanksgiving, *Kathy,* you can do it!  

My recollection is that it was your idea to do the Princess.    It was a wonderful time and it was so nice to meet all my BL folks.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!  Main Entrance Operations!



Congratulations, *Gretchen!* 

Will you be working MK or is that any main entrance operations?  I loved my time as a cast member at DL in college . . . even though it was 30 years ago.   

Hi *Buffy!* Nice to see you! 

*Shawn,* my tip for getting your kid to be better organized is let them fail over and over until they figure out they have to do it -- it's a bit of a nail biter but DS finally seems to have made that correlation between grades and organization.    Good luck! 

*Pamela,* good luck to your robotics guys today!  



buzz5985 said:


> I make lists too!!!  I have a Flylady Holiday binder.  In it I have all the recipes I use for the holidays with a master shopping list, my card list from last year, a list of things I need, which I write down the previous year.  (bows, paper, buffalo snow, etc).  I start my Christmas shopping in July, and I am happy to say - I finished last night.  Just a few odds and ends left to do.



Congratulations on getting your Christmas shopping done!  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?



Hope you feel better soon, *Dona!*  

I do my grocery shopping a few times during the week.  It is very easy for me to go to the store after I drop off DS at school before I go to the office.  I have a full size fridge at work.  The stores are so empty then!   I plan my dinners but want to do better about planning breakfasts and lunchs.  DH does the week-end dinners many times.  Like today, because I have long run this morning (11 miles or 132 laps around the indoor track )



jillbur said:


> I really need to spend this weekend cleaning and organizing around my house. A cluttered house makes me crazy! And, how much hair can my dog possibly lose? I swear I vacuum all the time and as soon as I am done...hair! She should be bald by now! I blame DH for that one. He picked out the dog at the kennel.



  I hear you!  Ours is a black lab and I swear we could come up with enough fur for an extra dog.  

I was so happy with my weigh in yesterday -- down another 3.5 pounds which makes 18.5 total.    I'm almost in new territory for 2011.    Thank goodness for the Tinker Bell looming or I could fall off the wagon so darn easily.    I really do not want to cover this territory ever again so will be strong! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Saturday Morning.  

Nothing exciting going on here.  All the leaves decided to fall off the trees the last two days so we will be doing some major leaf clean up this weekend.  I love trees, but sure hate having to get the leaves up.  

DD11 had her friend spend the night last night.   I really love it when my girls have friends over.  For some reason they just don't invite people over often and usually when they do it is at my suggestion.  If it were up to me we would have kids over all the time, but I think they just like having their own space and peace at home after all that they do at school.  They don't usually get bored and enjoy doing things together or with me so they don't need friends over to keep them busy.   My kids are weird!

*pjlla: * GOOD LUCK TODAY  I will be sending  your way all day. 




buzz5985 said:


> I start my Christmas shopping in July, and I am happy to say - I finished last night.  Just a few odds and ends left to do.
> 
> 
> I was not counting calories, since we only eat out for birthdays, or on vacations.  I had shrimp and scallop Grand Marnier on a bed of Angel Hair pasta.  I should say a pound of angel hair.  DH and I ate the rest for dinner tonight.  Dh had a stuffed chicken breast - the WHOLE breast - with prosciutto and mozzarella, with a sun dried tomato sauce and asparagus.  He ate the whole thing.  DS had chicken ziti and broccoli in a creamy garlic sauce.  My DS looked at me and told me that he now understood why I hate the Olive Garden.  He is finally expanding his palate and apreciating the flavors of foods.



I am absolute AWE of everyone that has their Christmas shopping done or nearly done.  My DD's 16th birthday is a week from today and I haven't even THOUGHT about what I am going to get her,  I usually don't start Christmas Shopping until after Thanksgiving.  In fact I picked up a few makeup kits on clearance yesterday at Rite Aid and as I was giving them to the girls the thought crossed my mind that they would have made great stocking stuffers, but I am just not in that Christmas shopping mode yet so didn't think of it until it was too late. 

Dinner sounds wonderful, especially your DH stuffed chicken.  My girls love Olive Garden and DH hates it.  We love great Italian food and OG just isn't it!  I need to find out where DD wants to go for her birthday next week.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?
> 
> 
> .



I plan dinners, but breakfast is just one of a few choices so I go with what I am in the mood for.  Lunch also, depends on how hungry I am and if there are leftovers.  I put my dinners in an order that I think we will use them but usually things end up getting switched around.  So it is more of a weekly plan so I have the ingredients in the house to make something from the list.  And we always have fall back options.  Like last night I had planned on Goulash made in the crock pot and had it mostly made but then my daughters friends ended up staying for dinner and there wasn't enough for all of us so I pulled some pizza crusts out of the freezer and the girls all made their own pizzas.  DH grilled a frozen hamburger for himself, and I ended up making myself a small pizza after everyone else was done.  The crock pot went into the refrigerator and we will have that tonight.

DH usually does the grocery shopping on his way home from work and usually once every week I have a big list for him.  Then he or I usually have to stop to pick up a few things like fresh bread or veggies, or the stuff I forgot once or twice.  We are going to Costco this weekend to get meat because we are almost out.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> My recollection is that it was your idea to do the Princess.    It was a wonderful time and it was so nice to meet all my BL folks.


Was it me, I thought it was you?  Whoever started it, was a very wise woman.  It was so fun to meet everyone.  


lisah0711 said:


> I was so happy with my weigh in yesterday -- down another 3.5 pounds which makes 18.5 total.    I'm almost in new territory for 2011.    Thank goodness for the Tinker Bell looming or I could fall off the wagon so darn easily.    I really do not want to cover this territory ever again so will be strong!


I am so happy for you, Lisa.  You are so strong and motivated, you will definitely stay in that wagon over the holidays and you will rock the Tink. 

Good morning everyone!

Just a quick hello this morning.  We're enjoying our long weekend off, and ds and I started yesterday off on the right foot with a 3 mile run/walk.  We're heading to friends soon and I'll run with my friend, while ds plays with his.  I've been trying to clean out all the drawers of stuff we have, and purge.  I bought some shelves for the basement and we're going to organize down there, and put all the stuff we want to keep on the shelves around the perimeter of the basement, and make a play area in the center.  We got some handmedown foam flooring which will be great because we do get water in some parts of the baement.  Our goal is to have it ready for Christmas eve and we'll put the air hockey table down and have some games set out for the kids.  Our house is small, and we have 21 of us on Xmas eve, so it will be nice to be able to spread out more.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

BernardandMissBianca said:


> WOOHOOO!!!!!!   You go girl!!!! We are super proud of you!!!!!!!





tigger813 said:


> So happy for you Gretchen!!!!! That's amazing! Hopefully we will see you when we go down! We're watching Deathly Hallows right now!





mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!!!!!
> I am sooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!
> I'll definitely check out and follow your blog.  DS would say it was magic to get the email at 12:34 also, he always notices when it's 1-2-3-4, and on 11-11-11 to boot.   I'm so happy for you, Gretchen.





pjlla said:


> YEAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gretchen, that is GREAT NEWS!!! WTG!! DD and I were JUST talking about you today!!  I would say that 11/11/11 is definitely going to be your lucky number from now on!  Now go buy a lottery ticket!!   .........................P





akhaloha said:


> Congrats!!  I'm so happy for you!





buzz5985 said:


> Congratulations!!!  That is Awesome!!!  Maybe I will see you next summer when we are there!!!  Very, very exciting.





jillbur said:


> YAY!!! So excited for you! Congrats! :banana





lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations, *Gretchen!*
> Will you be working MK or is that any main entrance operations?  I loved my time as a cast member at DL in college . . . even though it was 30 years ago.



Thanks everybody! I hope I can meet all of you who will be coming down! 

*Tracey*, I watched DH last night as well. It was still good, but it was much more encompassing on the big screen!

*Kathy*, I didn't even think of 1-2-3-4, I was so focused on the 11-11-11!

*Lisa*, it could be at any park or venue. I have a friend who did it at Epcot two years ago and loved it! I guess it can be furthered subdivided into Parking (yellow and white costume, same at every park) or turnstiles (differs by park and sometimes location in park). I could also be at the water parks, Wide World of Sports or Cirque du Soleil (as a ticket seller/usherette). I won't know for certain where I'll be until the day I check in.

I paid my fees last night, so by Tuesday I should be able to pick my arrival/departure dates. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?



We go shopping on Saturdays because that's when we are all here and can go in the car as opposed to taking the bus. I don't plan my meals out specifically, but I generally have a good idea of what I'm going to eat for the week.


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Saturday everyone!   DH decided to pay a visit to his parents and took DS with him.  I am the bad DIL who stayed at home and did not visit.   I am really enjoying my alone time today!!!   It seems like I am saying that a lot these days.  Hope I am not turning into a hermit!
As we have been unpacking boxes, we have set aside stuff to take to my FIL, he buys and sells stuff as a hobby.  We sent him some of MY childhood board games and even a board game from my Mom's childhood, as well as a set of 1946 encyclopedias.  Along with a bunch of other odds and ends that we thought he might be able to sell.   It feels SO good to get that junk out of here!   I have another load to take to Goodwill today too.




bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



   Congrats Gretchen!   You will make a great Disney employee!   When will you move down?



mikamah said:


> What has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?


 
I started thinking about losing weight when we moved to Europe.  At first I just thought the weight would fall off because I was more active and I was eating differently.  After a few months passed, I realized I had lost a grand total of 4 pounds and was going to have to start working harder to actually lose some  I also saw how thin most Europeans are and I saw how much trouble I had keeping up with my family as we toured places or went hiking.  I just knew I could not continue to live in this condition.  Then I met a bunch of DISers online going on my cruise and we all started C25K together. I was shocked to discover I could run a 5K!  After the cruise I found this board and the support has just been so great.  I'm not the world's fastest loser but I am continuing to plug along and I am determined to reach my goal one day!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.



I have the unusual situation of not having a very stressful holiday.  My family only buys gifts for the children.  We only have 2 children and 1 of them is mine so that leaves only 1 gift for that side of the family.  We all bring a dish or 2 so that's not very hard.  DH's family goes all out and buys us lots and lots of presents.  We have asked them many times to stop but they just enjoy it.  I make DH buy their presents since it's his family but this year we have already replaced their TV for them and made it known that was the Cmas gift for the whole family.  MIL does all the cooking and baking so nothing for me to do there. DS is getting a Mac Air and that's so expensive it will be his only present.  I don't participate in the gift exchange at work, don't send cards any more and make a few holiday goodies to give out to friends.  The only thing I sort of dread is getting out all of my decorations and putting them up but that's not really stressful.  Hope I don't sound like a complete Scrooge!!   I do give DH & DS a small present in their stocking every day from Dec 1- Dec 24 but that's a lot of fun for me.  I keep hoping to find something in my stocking one of these days


Today's QOTD:   I am ALWAYS in the grocery store!!!   I usually go Thurs or Fri afternoon and do a weekly shop after doing my weekly menus.  I don't plan Breakfast or Lunch but have a variety of things on hand to choose from.  Then I find myself back at the store almost daily buying things we run out of.  Our store also sends out alerts of things that are on sale for 1 day only and they are always fantastic deals.  Somehow they have me roped into going in there every day.   But it is on the way home from work, less than a mile from the house and an easy in and out.

*LISA*  That is a good Mom tip.   I feel like I have tried that several times but it will never stick for DS.  Now that he is in HS, I live in terror that he will fail something but at some point we are going to have to let him manage on his own.  We don't micro manage him but we try to stay on top of his grades and assignments and encourage him

*PAMELA*  Good luck with your robotics event!

*DONA* I think I would try to go to the shower, and encourage DH to go too.   Even though it will make for a few exhausting days, I think you will be glad you went later.  You can always catch up on rest later, right?  (ha ha)
Maybe you can do a few more things in advance of those days, can any of the dishes be made ahead and frozen?  Maybe ask the boys to do more this year?   Good luck with your decision.

*CC*  Glad you finally have your power back.   Has anyone heard from Deb?

*Kathy* Thanks for being our coach last week.  Good luck getting the basement set up, sounds like a great idea.

*Tracey* Hope you are feeling better.  Great that you are getting more business !  I can send a card to your folks, I already have their address.  Should it arrive near or on their special day?

*Laura* I think I will make the soup too!   I need a little bit more broccoli and the half and half but I have everything else on hand!

Hello to everyone else.  I am way up this week, very bloated and crampy and all that fun stuff.  I PM'ed my weight to Sue and got it out of the way.  Thurs & Fri were my really bad days and today it's getting better so hopefully I will have a good week.  I did 45 mins on my elliptical here at home this morning.  I'm going to straighten around the house, work on my stitching and run a few errands which includes dropping some things at the Goodwill.  Wow, it's already 3:00, the day has gotten away from me.   I better get going!


----------



## tigger813

*Shawn- You can send a card anytime now. They should start receiving cards sometime this week as some of my friends up here have sent them cards. Thanks!*

Feeling better than last night but still stuffy. Did a fair today that went really well. I had a lot of books that were slightly used or out of print that I sold for half price which people loved. My other books sold pretty well too. A very nice lady helped me pack up the car. I'm exhausted and it was reallllly cold in the hall we were in. The person ins charge doesn't like to give us much heat for this event! Oh well! I had two bowls of Italian Wedding Soup that was AMAZING! I also had a hot dog! I brought home KFC for supper as I didn't have anything here for supper and I am too tired to cook. 

Watching more Harry Potter now. Going to church in the morning and then Ash to basketball. Also going to try and get my family room and storage room back in shape so I can start working out downstairs again.

Almost had to go into work tomorrow. My boss called and said that it was crazy today and I got a few more new clients.

Ash and Brian won their last soccer game of the season! They ended up 6-2 and Ash scored a goal today. She had 7 points for the season! Brian said the team played amazingly today. Time to go through receipts from today and get some cleaning done while we watch tv!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

Guess who's robotics team took home the FIRST WINNER CHAMPIONS trophy today??  Can't guess??

  MY TEAM!!!!!!!!


Yup, we DID IT.... a "three-peat".... three times Overall Champions at our Regional event!  And now we are ON TO STATES!  

I am so SUPER proud of the kids.  I'm not embarrassed to admit I shed a few tears.  I just wasn't feeling that positive about things this year and I was feeling sad that we were going to not end our middle school robotics years on a high note, but I am happy to say I was wrong about that!!!   When they announced us as overall champions, I cried.  

We took home the same trophies as last year... 1st place overall robot performance and 1st place Champions overall!  

THank you to ALL of you for your pixie dust, prayers, and well wishes for today!!  We felt every bit of that positive energy at that school today!




buzz5985 said:


> I hear you about the holiday season.  I actually took an extra day off this week to get ready.  I already have cookie dough, dinner rolls, lasagna in the freezer ready for Christmas dinner.  We host and have 25 for dinner.  We have ham/roasted beef tenderloin/turkey.  Then we have people stopping in latter for dessert/coffee.  I am cutting myself some slack this year and plan on buying a lot of desserts at the local bakery.  We are driving to NH this weekend to start stocking up on beer and booze.  From Thanksgiving on, there seems to be a family obligation every weekend.
> 
> Impressive that you have so much baking/cooking done already!  Everyone knows I HATE to cook, so my T.giving and Christmas responsibilities are usually limited to soda, beer and salad!
> 
> 
> I make lists too!!!  I have a Flylady Holiday binder.  In it I have all the recipes I use for the holidays with a master shopping list, my card list from last year, a list of things I need, which I write down the previous year.  (bows, paper, buffalo snow, etc).  I start my Christmas shopping in July, and I am happy to say - I finished last night.  Just a few odds and ends left to do.
> 
> OOooo..... I must say I would probably LOVE that binder!!  And you finished shopping already???  I used to shop way ahead when the kids were little and before that when I worked retail and was super busy at the holiday times, but now, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the day with my favorite Veteran - my Dad.  He was in the Navy during the Korean war.  His older brother died during the war.  So my father, and two other brothers (Air Force, Army) were pulled back to the states - it was the way the military insured there were no more Private Ryans.  My Dad will laugh about it now - they pulled me back and was training me to be a Navy Diver - they considered that safe!!!!  All the boys were in the military due to the fact that their Dad died when my father was 12 youngest was 2, and it was a good income to send home to their mother.  They were a family of 10.
> 
> Belated Veteran's day THANKS to your dad for his service.
> 
> Been cooking and deep cleaning the house for the holidays.  We went out to dinner for DS birthday which was last Monday.  His greed got the better of him and he spent all the money that would have went to bringing 4 friends to the movies this weekend.  He bought a video game.  A lot easier for me,.  For those in my area - we went to Felicia's of the North End in Stoneham.  I had a $25 GC from restaurants.com when they were 80% off.  It was awesome.  I was not counting calories, since we only eat out for birthdays, or on vacations.  I had shrimp and scallop Grand Marnier on a bed of Angel Hair pasta.  I should say a pound of angel hair.  DH and I ate the rest for dinner tonight.  Dh had a stuffed chicken breast - the WHOLE breast - with prosciutto and mozzarella, with a sun dried tomato sauce and asparagus.  He ate the whole thing.  DS had chicken ziti and broccoli in a creamy garlic sauce.  My DS looked at me and told me that he now understood why I hate the Olive Garden.  He is finally expanding his palate and apreciating the flavors of foods.



I wish my family would expect their taste buds away from chain restaurants like Olive Garden..... I am pretty sure that DS will NEVER be any kind of gourmet.  His special dinner tonight after our big win??.....FIVE GUYS!    Admittedly it was my suggestion, but he had been asking for it recently, so I figured he'd be up for it and he was SUPER excited!  I even took a picture of him at the restaurant with his fries, his burger, and his trophy!  




donac said:


> Good Saturday morning
> 
> Just woke up feeling achy.  Walking on concrete for 5 hours can really get to you.  I am off in a few minutes to go get some blood work done.  I want to do it first thing this morning since it a fasting one.  I could never imagine getting it done latter in the day.  I know I would slip up and not be able to get the blood work done.
> 
> 
> I agree about walking on concrete.  It is really tough!  I decided to be a swim official about DD's 3rd swim season.... and I passed the test and all, but after one season I said NO MORE!  Not my idea of a fun day, standing on a concrete and tile pool deck for HOURS, sweating and getting splashed with chlorine, soggy feet all day, sore back, and BORING!  I work the computer for the timing system now and that is much more my speed.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I don't have a "regular" shopping day.  I shop when I need food.  And that can really vary.  Lately I"ve been trying to use up some of our freezer and pantry overstock, so I've just been hitting the market for fresh produce, milk, eggs.    But depending on our schedule and whether DH is here or out of town, etc, sometimes I need to shop every week, but sometimes I can go two weeks or more without a major shop.

I do plan my dinners (most of the time.... lately it's been a little more scattered, with DH away), but I don't plan my other meals unless we have company.  THat said, I do think ahead a bit to be sure we have what we need when things are crazy.  Like today I had to be sure I had enough eggs to make everyone an egg and cheese sandwich to go this morning, as we were heading out early for the tournament.  



jillbur said:


> You stole the words right out of my mouth, except I do stress a lot. I am a list freak. People at work laugh because I go through post-its so fast. I also clean to destress. *When my house is in order, I feel like my life is in order.*
> 
> AMEN to that last statement, although I would also add "when my eating and exercise is in order....."
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to spend this weekend cleaning and organizing around my house. A cluttered house makes me crazy!
> 
> ME TOO! And no one else here seems to understand!  I can't THINK STRAIGHT when the house is a mess!!
> 
> DSs and I were in a Veteran's Day parade last night with Cub Scouts. We have 5 communities that combine for the parade and our town held it this year so we were closer to the beginning. It took us about 35 minutes to walk and the parade was at least an hour or an hour and a half long. It was really nice. We layered well, but it was still chilly (around 40). It's times like those that I wish my dad and grandpa were still around to see my boys. I know they would be so proud of them. They both died before DSs were born. And, my dad would have loved to take them to WDW with his touring plan in hand and go, go, go from opening until close lol. So, I salute my dad and grandpa-both veterans.
> 
> Thanks to both of your loved ones for their service.  You must be so proud of them.  I'm sure they are looking down on your boys, just like my grampa is looking down on my kids (especially DS.... he is so much like my grampa!).
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> Jill





lisah0711 said:


> *Pamela,* good luck to your robotics guys today!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I was so happy with my weigh in yesterday -- down another 3.5 pounds which makes 18.5 total.  I'm almost in new territory for 2011.    Thank goodness for the Tinker Bell looming or I could fall off the wagon so darn easily.   I really do not want to cover this territory ever again so will be strong!
> 
> Have a great day all!



OH MY GOSH!  What super news!!!  I"m impressed and, admittedly, a bit jealous!!  



lovetoscrap said:


> Good Saturday Morning.
> 
> Nothing exciting going on here.  All the leaves decided to fall off the trees the last two days so we will be doing some major leaf clean up this weekend.  I love trees, but sure hate having to get the leaves up.
> 
> DD11 had her friend spend the night last night.   I really love it when my girls have friends over.  For some reason they just don't invite people over often and usually when they do it is at my suggestion.  If it were up to me we would have kids over all the time, but I think they just like having their own space and peace at home after all that they do at school.  They don't usually get bored and enjoy doing things together or with me so they don't need friends over to keep them busy.   My kids are weird!
> 
> I know my kids enjoy having friends over but I stress SO MUCH about getting the house clean and feeding the friends properly, etc.  But I do like it when they are enjoying time with good friends.
> 
> *pjlla: * GOOD LUCK TODAY  I will be sending  your way all day.
> 
> Thanks.... the pixie dust definitely reached us!!
> 
> I am absolute AWE of everyone that has their Christmas shopping done or nearly done.  My DD's 16th birthday is a week from today and I haven't even THOUGHT about what I am going to get her,  I usually don't start Christmas Shopping until after Thanksgiving.  In fact I picked up a few makeup kits on clearance yesterday at Rite Aid and as I was giving them to the girls the thought crossed my mind that they would have made great stocking stuffers, but I am just not in that Christmas shopping mode yet so didn't think of it until it was too late.
> 
> I"m with you on that.... just can't think about it right now, with everything else going on!!
> 
> I plan dinners, but breakfast is just one of a few choices so I go with what I am in the mood for.  Lunch also, depends on how hungry I am and if there are leftovers.  I put my dinners in an order that I think we will use them but usually things end up getting switched around.  So it is more of a weekly plan so I have the ingredients in the house to make something from the list.  And we always have fall back options.  Like last night I had planned on Goulash made in the crock pot and had it mostly made but then my daughters friends ended up staying for dinner and there wasn't enough for all of us so I pulled some pizza crusts out of the freezer and the girls all made their own pizzas.  DH grilled a frozen hamburger for himself, and I ended up making myself a small pizza after everyone else was done.  The crock pot went into the refrigerator and we will have that tonight.
> 
> DH usually does the grocery shopping on his way home from work and usually once every week I have a big list for him.  Then he or I usually have to stop to pick up a few things like fresh bread or veggies, or the stuff I forgot once or twice.  We are going to Costco this weekend to get meat because we are almost out.



I do like the meat prices at Costco... their organic chicken thighs are an excellent price.... but I'm disappointed in their produce lately.  Do you buy produce there??



mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello this morning.  We're enjoying our long weekend off, and ds and I started yesterday off on the right foot with a 3 mile run/walk.  We're heading to friends soon and I'll run with my friend, while ds plays with his.  I've been trying to clean out all the drawers of stuff we have, and purge.  I bought some shelves for the basement and we're going to organize down there, and put all the stuff we want to keep on the shelves around the perimeter of the basement, and make a play area in the center.  We got some handmedown foam flooring which will be great because we do get water in some parts of the baement.  Our goal is to have it ready for Christmas eve and we'll put the air hockey table down and have some games set out for the kids.  Our house is small, and we have 21 of us on Xmas eve, so it will be nice to be able to spread out more.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!




Oh my gosh... how great to create a new play space!  My basement has become such a dumping ground and pit.  I'm absolutely horrified and embarrased about it, but can't seem to find the time to get down there for a thorough cleaning.  It is definitely on my list for this winter though.

Do you have an air hockey table already or are you buying one for Christmas?  We bought one for the kids several years ago when we added the playroom.... but don't use it much any more, but they really loved it for years.  But we bought a HUGE one and THANK HEAVENS DBIL was spending Christmas eve here with us or "Santa" would have had to leave the table in the garage, unassembled!  "Mrs. Claus" would not have been able to help get that up to the room and assembled!  

BTW, got your phone number and will call you in the morning! DD and I will leave home about 4:45 am to be parked and at the Y by 7 am for a 7:25 warm-up time.  I PROMISE I won't call that early!!  Yes, Sterling Y, on Route 22/Essex Street.  



SettinSail said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!   DH decided to pay a visit to his parents and took DS with him.  I am the bad DIL who stayed at home and did not visit.   I am really enjoying my alone time today!!!   It seems like I am saying that a lot these days.  Hope I am not turning into a hermit!
> As we have been unpacking boxes, we have set aside stuff to take to my FIL, he buys and sells stuff as a hobby.  We sent him some of MY childhood board games and even a board game from my Mom's childhood, as well as a set of 1946 encyclopedias.  Along with a bunch of other odds and ends that we thought he might be able to sell.   It feels SO good to get that junk out of here!   I have another load to take to Goodwill today too.
> 
> I love to purge too.... it feels so good!  I took a huge bag to the local thrift store this week.  Some of the stuff was brand new and I probably could have sold it on Craig's List or Ebay, but I knew I would NEVER get around to it, so into the bag it went!!
> 
> I started thinking about losing weight when we moved to Europe.  At first I just thought the weight would fall off because I was more active and I was eating differently.  After a few months passed, I realized I had lost a grand total of 4 pounds and was going to have to start working harder to actually lose some  I also saw how thin most Europeans are and I saw how much trouble I had keeping up with my family as we toured places or went hiking.  I just knew I could not continue to live in this condition.  Then I met a bunch of DISers online going on my cruise and we all started C25K together. I was shocked to discover I could run a 5K!  After the cruise I found this board and the support has just been so great.  I'm not the world's fastest loser but I am continuing to plug along and I am determined to reach my goal one day!
> 
> And we are SO GLAD you found us here!  And you WILL reach your goal!!
> 
> 
> I have the unusual situation of not having a very stressful holiday.  My family only buys gifts for the children.  We only have 2 children and 1 of them is mine so that leaves only 1 gift for that side of the family.  We all bring a dish or 2 so that's not very hard.  DH's family goes all out and buys us lots and lots of presents.  We have asked them many times to stop but they just enjoy it.  I make DH buy their presents since it's his family but this year we have already replaced their TV for them and made it known that was the Cmas gift for the whole family.  MIL does all the cooking and baking so nothing for me to do there. DS is getting a Mac Air and that's so expensive it will be his only present.  I don't participate in the gift exchange at work, don't send cards any more and make a few holiday goodies to give out to friends.  The only thing I sort of dread is getting out all of my decorations and putting them up but that's not really stressful.  Hope I don't sound like a complete Scrooge!!   I do give DH & DS a small present in their stocking every day from Dec 1- Dec 24 but that's a lot of fun for me.  I keep hoping to find something in my stocking one of these days
> 
> What exactly is Mac Air??   (And from one "Scrooge" to another.... I"m with you on dreading getting out the decorations!)
> 
> *PAMELA*  Good luck with your robotics event!
> 
> 
> THANKS!!
> 
> 
> *CC*  Glad you finally have your power back.   Has anyone heard from Deb?
> 
> I got a PM from Deb late last week.  She wasn't feeling well (stomach bug), but no news other than that.  I continue to keep her and the family in my prayers.  SHe didn't say anything about being without power.
> 
> *Laura* I think I will make the soup too!   I need a little bit more broccoli and the half and half but I have everything else on hand!
> 
> It was SO GOOD!  I shared the recipe with my Mom yesterday too.  I think she was going to make it today.  Haven't heard how it came out.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.  I am way up this week, very bloated and crampy and all that fun stuff.  I PM'ed my weight to Sue and got it out of the way.  Thurs & Fri were my really bad days and today it's getting better so hopefully I will have a good week.  I did 45 mins on my elliptical here at home this morning.  I'm going to straighten around the house, work on my stitching and run a few errands which includes dropping some things at the Goodwill.  Wow, it's already 3:00, the day has gotten away from me.   I better get going!



Put that bad news aside and MOVE ON!  Yes, you WILL have a good week!! 



tigger813 said:


> Feeling better than last night but still stuffy. Did a fair today that went really well. I had a lot of books that were slightly used or out of print that I sold for half price which people loved. My other books sold pretty well too. A very nice lady helped me pack up the car. I'm exhausted and it was reallllly cold in the hall we were in. The person ins charge doesn't like to give us much heat for this event! Oh well! I had two bowls of Italian Wedding Soup that was AMAZING! I also had a hot dog! I brought home KFC for supper as I didn't have anything here for supper and I am too tired to cook.
> 
> GLad the fair went well.  Lugging boxes of books must be great exercise!
> 
> Watching more Harry Potter now. Going to church in the morning and then Ash to basketball. Also going to try and get my family room and storage room back in shape so I can start working out downstairs again.
> 
> Almost had to go into work tomorrow. My boss called and said that it was crazy today and I got a few more new clients.
> 
> YEAH for new clients!!
> 
> Ash and Brian won their last soccer game of the season! They ended up 6-2 and Ash scored a goal today. She had 7 points for the season! Brian said the team played amazingly today. Time to go through receipts from today and get some cleaning done while we watch tv!
> 
> TTFN



NIce job on the soccer game!!  Guess it was a good day for the children!

************

Well friends.... other than my big robotics news, I guess I don't have much to say.  Well.... I will say, it was a "winning" day for me too! I was SURROUNDED by junk food (pizza, baked goods, candy) and managed to stick nearly totally OP (I did share a homemade RK treat with DD).... and I got in a good 30 minute really brisk walk outside at lunch time.    Considering the stress level today and the proximity to the temptations, I call today a success all around!!

As for the dinner stop at Five Guys??...... DD and I had the men stop at Wendy's drive-thru on the way to 5G and we both got a salad and brought them with us to 5G (although I admit I had about 5 of DS's french fries).   Again, I am pleased with myself.

I am SO looking forward to meeting Kathy tomorrow.  I truly think of so many of you as "close friends" and I find it kind of funny that the only ones I have ever met in person are Deb and Buffy!!  Next up I gotta meet Maria.... and if Rose wasn't all the way in KY, I'd have her in my sights too!!

Gretchen.... I got a chance to tell DD you big news today!  She is super excited for you! BTW, she wants to know if you have a Tumblr?? She likes to lurk on the DCP tag.

Off to a swim meet all day tomorrow.  I may or may not have Wi-Fi there (I know it's in the building, but not sure about where I will be sitting), but if I can get online, I'll be here to chat.  Otherwise I'll see you all on MOnday!................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> Congrats Gretchen!   You will make a great Disney employee!   When will you move down?



Not sure yet, I expect to know for certain by Tuesday. Sometime in January or very early February. Move in dates are every Monday and Wednesday from January 9th-February 6th, but it will depend on which dates are still open.



pjlla said:


> Guess who's robotics team took home the FIRST WINNER CHAMPIONS trophy today??  Can't guess??
> 
> MY TEAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gretchen.... I got a chance to tell DD you big news today!  She is super excited for you! BTW, she wants to know if you have a Tumblr?? She likes to lurk on the DCP tag.



Congratulations! 

I don't have a Tumblr, just the blog that I started-link is in my signature. 

**********
I just completely cleaned the downstairs and rearranged the furniture. The living room was just feeling too cluttered, so I moved everything around in there and the dining area. Then I moved into the kitchen, and washed everyone's dirty dishes and scrubbed down the counters. Onto the pantry, did some organizing in there. 

Upstairs, I put away all my clean laundry, straightened up my room, and started packing away some clothes to take home after Thanksgiving. I still have to do the bathroom, but will work on that later or tomorrow.

Mom said I can't leave anything for my housemates to use because she isn't going to come get it in May (I won't be back by the time they have to move out). I feel bad because I provided so much stuff for the house and now I have to take it away...and figure out how to get it home. I think I'm going to rent the Jeep here at school to take a majority of it home on study day, and then Mom can come down with our Jeep when I actually have to move out to pick up me and the rest of the stuff. 

Our house Thanksgiving is tomorrow: I'm in charge of mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, pumpkin pie, and butterbeer. We're also having turkey and stuffing (of course!), cranberry sauce, salad, creamed corn, glazed carrots, fruit cocktail, "diabetic" cookies, and pecan pie. None of us are too worried about counting calories or points, and I plan to have a bit of everything. I don't think my family is going to have a "Real" thanksgiving (Mom is working from 9-5), so we'll probably just get something from Boston Market.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

CONGRATS to the *Robotics team*!!!!!!

Busy day again today. Went to Trader Joes and Williams Sonoma. Did some preliminary Xmas shopping research with the kids. Gotta get with Mr. Claus and see what he's getting for my crew this year. 

Today was the first day I didn't crave soda and the first day since we started this bet that I didn't have a migraine. 
We've decided that Thanksgiving to Xmas is no fast food, now I just need to designate which places are considered fast food. I'm not sure if I should lump Panera into that category. What do you guys think?


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone 

Congrats Pam on the Robotic win.  Isn't it amazing how the kids can surprise you.  Just when you things won't go your way they do. 

Question of the Day 

Is there any special thing that you personally do to celebrate the holidays?  Not with the family.

Several years ago I was in Barnes and Noble and started seeing these books with Christmas themes.  each year I would pick up one or two.  I now have a collection some regular and now  some in my nook.  I love to read them at the end of a crazy day.

Off to get ready for the day.  I have to go to church but I don't have to go grocery shopping.  I will making a chicken for dinner.  Then it is some letters to finish up and some sewing.

Off to get some yoga in. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning, everyone,

We had a very productive day yesterday, and I made chicken with roasted vegies last night, so I actually stayed within my daily points for once.  I also ran/walked 3.4 miles with a friend, and made a big dent in the basment cleanout project.  Today we need to finish raking the leaves.  

*Pamela*-Congratulations to the Robotics team!!!!    What a wonderful way for them to finish their middle school years.  I would have cried too.  Such a proud mama moment.  We do have an air hockey table, a small one.  My sister works at Kmart and it was one of her end of season major deals.  I think she paid 5 dollars for it.  Every now and then she comes home with amazing bargains, 10 cent books, clothes for a dollar.  She is the one who if you mention a hard to get toy, she'll keep her eye out.  When ds wanted Bakugan, he ended up with about 9 sets of them that Christmas.  I'm so looking forward to meeting you today.  See you soon. 

*Buffy*-I don't count Panera as fast food.  I think they have a lot of healthier choices than any fast food, granted the sodium content can be high, but I don't think it compares to any fast food, like mcd, bk, and wendys.  

*Sunday QOTD*-Since i had ds, I don't really do much without him, and he does enjoy all the christmas movies now too, and but I always loved just sitting alone with a cup of tea watching the old movies.  I do like to buy a few christmas magazines as a treat.  One Christmas day before I had ds, I was supposed to work til 7pm, but I got out early at 3, so I went home alone, had a cup of tea, and watched it's a Wonderful Life before I went over to the family.  It was so peaceful.  

*Saturday qotd*- I usually shop sunday morning while ds is in ccd, unless monday is my short day, and then I might go after work instead.  Depends on what's left for food, today I just need bananas, but have leftovers for dinner and lunch, so I'm not sure if I'll go this morning, or wait til tomorrow.  

*Shawn*-You don't sound like a scrooge, just a relaxed holiday gal.  I like your idea of a gift a day in dec.  We used to have a little wooden countdown that you put little gifts in for each day, but it got broken.  Cute idea to use the stockings.  

Have a great sunday everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> Not sure yet, I expect to know for certain by Tuesday. Sometime in January or very early February. Move in dates are every Monday and Wednesday from January 9th-February 6th, but it will depend on which dates are still open.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> THANKS!!
> 
> I don't have a Tumblr, just the blog that I started-link is in my signature.
> 
> I'll tell her.
> 
> **********
> I just completely cleaned the downstairs and rearranged the furniture. The living room was just feeling too cluttered, so I moved everything around in there and the dining area. Then I moved into the kitchen, and washed everyone's dirty dishes and scrubbed down the counters. Onto the pantry, did some organizing in there.
> 
> Upstairs, I put away all my clean laundry, straightened up my room, and started packing away some clothes to take home after Thanksgiving. I still have to do the bathroom, but will work on that later or tomorrow.
> 
> Mom said I can't leave anything for my housemates to use because she isn't going to come get it in May (I won't be back by the time they have to move out). I feel bad because I provided so much stuff for the house and now I have to take it away...and figure out how to get it home. I think I'm going to rent the Jeep here at school to take a majority of it home on study day, and then Mom can come down with our Jeep when I actually have to move out to pick up me and the rest of the stuff.
> 
> Sounds like a plan.  And good job on all of the cleaning!  You're housemates will adjust I suppose.
> 
> Our house Thanksgiving is tomorrow: I'm in charge of mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, pumpkin pie, and butterbeer. We're also having turkey and stuffing (of course!), cranberry sauce, salad, creamed corn, glazed carrots, fruit cocktail, "diabetic" cookies, and pecan pie. None of us are too worried about counting calories or points, and I plan to have a bit of everything. I don't think my family is going to have a "Real" thanksgiving (Mom is working from 9-5), so we'll probably just get something from Boston Market.



It's okay to have a day once in a while that is without points or calories or whatever, as long as the next day is BACK ON PLAN!  Unfortunately (or fortunately) we celebrate T.giving twice (Thursday with inlaws, Friday with my family), and then of course have the entire weekend at my Mom's with my DBrother and his family. So it isn't just ONE day of off-plan eating.... it can turn into FIVE days off-plan if I'm not careful!!



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone
> 
> Congrats Pam on the Robotic win.  Isn't it amazing how the kids can surprise you.  Just when you things won't go your way they do.
> 
> Thanks!  I hope I didn't sound overly negative, but I really felt like our robot mission could use a few more days of practice, and for some of the kids, that is still true.  But our more rehearsed teams are the ones that pulled the higher scores and in the long run that is what we needed.  Our project was GREAT and they did a super job presenting  that, so I wasn't worried about that part of it.  And teamwork can go either way, no matter how great a team you have.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Is there any special thing that you personally do to celebrate the holidays?  Not with the family.
> 
> Truly.... nothing special just for me.  I hate to sound like Scrooge (again), but the holidays are really nothing but work for me.  DH works crazy hours in December (although after 20+ years with the company he finally gets a bit of slack), so it has ALWAYS been ALL ME!  The buying, wrapping, planning, decorating, etc, etc, etc.  And it gets tiring (although the UN-decorating is even worse!).  We've always laughed that DH is just as surprised on Christmas morning as the kids.  He never knows what they are getting!
> 
> 
> Several years ago I was in Barnes and Noble and started seeing these books with Christmas themes.  each year I would pick up one or two.  I now have a collection some regular and now  some in my nook.  I love to read them at the end of a crazy day.
> 
> What a great idea!!
> 
> Off to get ready for the day.  I have to go to church but I don't have to go grocery shopping.  I will making a chicken for dinner.  Then it is some letters to finish up and some sewing.
> 
> Off to get some yoga in.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Have a GREAT Sunday Dona!!



mikamah said:


> Good morning, everyone,
> 
> We had a very productive day yesterday, and I made chicken with roasted vegies last night, so I actually stayed within my daily points for once.  I also ran/walked 3.4 miles with a friend, and made a big dent in the basment cleanout project.  Today we need to finish raking the leaves.
> 
> *Pamela*-Congratulations to the Robotics team!!!!    What a wonderful way for them to finish their middle school years.  I would have cried too.  Such a proud mama moment.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> We do have an air hockey table, a small one.  My sister works at Kmart and it was one of her end of season major deals.  I think she paid 5 dollars for it.  Every now and then she comes home with amazing bargains, 10 cent books, clothes for a dollar.  She is the one who if you mention a hard to get toy, she'll keep her eye out.  When ds wanted Bakugan, he ended up with about 9 sets of them that Christmas.  I'm so looking forward to meeting you today.  See you soon.
> 
> "Don't you just love a bargain!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great sunday everyone!!




Hey!  I'm here and settled.... I'll call you in a minute!...................P


----------



## dvccruiser76

lovetoscrap said:


> Are you talking about going to "Find more posts by" under your user name or from your profile?  If so then search has had some hiccups the last few weeks and a lot of things aren't showing up.



Yeah when I go there it says my last post was 10/27, which I know isn't correct 



mikamah said:


> He is doing just fine on the seizure meds.  Knocking on wood here.  I am so relieved.  It was such a worry when I read about all the possible side effects, but he is just fine, and no further seizures.  I do hope they pave that path at some point, it would get so much more use if it was paved.
> I love having days off.  Yesterday afternoon was just insane at work, so I'm very happy to be off now.  We are closed the day after T-day too.  Noone wants to prep for a colonoscopy on Thanksgiving, so it was always a very quiet day with just a few gastroscopy patients, so our boss decided last year to close, which was very nice for us.



Oh perfect, I know that must have been weighing on you. Obviously you can't forget about it, but at least when you're watching for things you don't have to constantly worry about him  Well I guess we do anyway, but you know what I mean 

That's a good point about not fasting on Thanksgiving  And nice to have the day off when Michael is off too 



cclovesdis said:


> 10 days and an extra hour or so without power, but Tuesday night my mom called me at my grandparents to let me know. My relatives cheered.



10 days  I can't imagine 



jillbur said:


> Thanks for your story and the support. I told my mom the same thing about surgery. I don't know if she'd really have surgery, but I hope she does something.



Hang in there Jill 



trinaweena said:


> i think its safe to sat say im off the wagon and not feeling great about that. im feeling very stressed with school. because of the power outages i have two tests next week and i dont feel like im prepared, or that i have enough time to prepare. I keep going back and forth on if im im gonna do fine and if im freaking out.



There's always time to jump back on the wagon. Also, doing it during the holidays will be a reminder to no go nuts with all the food we come across. I find that weighing myself during the crazy times kee me aware of what eating bad one day can do to your body the next 



bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



Yahoo!!!!! Congratulations Gretchen 

You are going to be great there!



lisah0711 said:


> _I was so happy with my weigh in yesterday -- down another 3.5 pounds which makes 18.5 total.    I'm almost in new territory for 2011.    Thank goodness for the Tinker Bell looming or I could fall off the wagon so darn easily.    I really do not want to cover this territory ever again so will be strong!
> 
> Have a great day all!  _


_

Yahoo! You go girl 



pjlla said:



Guess who's robotics team took home the FIRST WINNER CHAMPIONS trophy today??  Can't guess??

  MY TEAM!!!!!!!!

Click to expand...


Yay  Go team!




Happy Sunday everyone  Just jumping in quick before we head to NH for a b-day party. Went to Wrentham for the outlets yesterday and got a ton of shopping done. 

Got to run!

Keep sending those weights!_


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Guess who's robotics team took home the FIRST WINNER CHAMPIONS trophy today??  Can't guess??
> 
> MY TEAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yup, we DID IT.... a "three-peat".... three times Overall Champions at our Regional event!  And now we are ON TO STATES!
> 
> 
> P




YAY Congrats!!




BernardandMissBianca said:


> CONGRATS to the *Robotics team*!!!!!!
> 
> 
> We've decided that Thanksgiving to Xmas is no fast food, now I just need to designate which places are considered fast food. I'm not sure if I should lump Panera into that category. What do you guys think?




I wouldn't but maybe put some restrictions on it. Like...no frozen mochas with whipped cream?!?! They are dangerous! But, they are also sooooo yummy! Ok, probably a bad example, but maybe limit the choices on the foods.




donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Is there any special thing that you personally do to celebrate the holidays?  Not with the family.




I bake. It's so relaxing to me. For Thanksgiving, it's pies and pumpkin rolls. For Christmas, it's lots and lots of cookies. Some years, my sister and I get together and bake, others I bake in my kitchen, by myself, with strict rules on no kids or DH allowed lol. I absolutely love baking. And, I bake all the time. The problem is not eating everything I bake! I usually force it upon DH and he makes a dent in the baked goods. We usually freeze Christmas cookies or share with work and family. I was just thinking about what day I am making my pumpkin rolls. I better get organized!

Off to take the kids to Sunday School. I am going to the grocery store for a few items I didn't need in bulk from Sam's Club yesterday. Then me and the kids are going to JCPenneys to get DH a few new shirts for his birthday. It's Friday and he'll be 35. We will run in a Thankgiving 5k and I joke that he is going up an age group this year and I am not. My birthday is one week after Thanksgiving. He's not happy lol.

Have a great Sunday!

Jill


----------



## lovetoscrap

pjlla said:


> Guess who's robotics team took home the FIRST WINNER CHAMPIONS trophy today??  Can't guess??
> 
> MY TEAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yup, we DID IT.... a "three-peat".... three times Overall Champions at our Regional event!  And now we are ON TO STATES!
> 
> 
> I do like the meat prices at Costco... their organic chicken thighs are an excellent price.... but I'm disappointed in their produce lately.  Do you buy produce there??
> 
> 
> Do you have an air hockey table already or are you buying one for Christmas?  We bought one for the kids several years ago when we added the playroom.... but don't use it much any more, but they really loved it for years.  But we bought a HUGE one and THANK HEAVENS DBIL was spending Christmas eve here with us or "Santa" would have had to leave the table in the garage, unassembled!  "Mrs. Claus" would not have been able to help get that up to the room and assembled!
> 
> 
> ************
> 
> Well friends.... other than my big robotics news, I guess I don't have much to say.  Well.... I will say, it was a "winning" day for me too! I was SURROUNDED by junk food (pizza, baked goods, candy) and managed to stick nearly totally OP (I did share a homemade RK treat with DD).... and I got in a good 30 minute really brisk walk outside at lunch time.    Considering the stress level today and the proximity to the temptations, I call today a success all around!!
> 
> P



CONGRATULATIONS!  I was really pushing that pixie dust your way yesterday!  So exciting for the kids (and you!  ). 

And great job keeping On Plan despite all the opportunities to go off.  Absolutely a successful day!

Produce at our Costco is hit or miss.  I got a big thing of mushrooms yesterday, but when I went a few weeks ago they looked icky and were expensive.  We have been disappointed with their green beans but the bags of Spinach is usually good.  DH likes their green apples and he bought some tomatos yesterday.  I got a box of the best blueberries I have ever had during the summer when I when I went back and got more they were terrible.  The same with their strawberries.  

We have to pack meat today.  We buy about 2 months worth and then repackage it with our Food Saver into one meal servings and freeze.  I would actually like to do more than that and go ahead and put marinade in it or cut into strips for things that we would need that for but by the time we are done packing and sealing we are exhausted and just glad to be done.

We have a full size air hockey table we got from an arcade.  It is HUGE and incredibly heavy.  Unfortunately it has spent most of it's life as a giant crap holder.  It is in DH's man cave and I really wish he would keep it cleaned off so the kids could use it more.  We really enjoy it as do their friends when it is usable.  Otherwise I wish he would get rid of it, since it just takes up a whole lot of space.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> We've decided that Thanksgiving to Xmas is no fast food, now I just need to designate which places are considered fast food. I'm not sure if I should lump Panera into that category. What do you guys think?



Nah, Panera is a quick casual restaurant, not fast food!  I admire your resolve-- we end up so crazy between Tday and Christmas that our fast food consumptions goes up!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Saturday..Food shop/plan... I used to plan out a week or so of main meals/entree.  I would do one day at BJ's, most of the meats for a week or 2 and then Publix 1x during the week and walmart 1x.  We had a second fridge in the garage so I could fill it with the extra mik, eggs,freeze the meats... about 6 mo ago it gave out and had to change how I shopped.  I was surprised by how much it threw things off.   We have another fridge for about a month but I still cannot seem to get back to the routine.  

QOTD Sunday  Holidays for ourselves...I love this time of year . I do most of it for my own enjoyment and because making my family happy makes me happy.

 I do most everything myself but the outside lights.  The baking, shopping, wrapping,planning travel,..but I love it.  My DH works a lot of hours this time of yr-it's been 2 weeks every day right now-so he isn't usually avail.  I used to be really stressed when the kids were little and it all had to be done in secret.  Now, I say I'm going shopping and I just come home and wrap it right away.  

I wll say that I am pretty behind this yr. Usually I have a good amount of the gifts bought and know what I'm getting for most.  This yr, I don't have a clue.  I just ordered a few things online and bought a couple but I am hoping for inspiration  and soon.


----------



## pjlla

Just popping on to say hi to my new REAL LIFE friend, Kathy!!  She is no longer in the "imaginary friend" category!  Thank you SO MUCH for stopping by to meet DD and I and for cheering for her swim!  

You are so beautiful!  I love your hair!  Such a pretty color and  REAL style (as opposed to my just "hangin'  down hippie hair")!  

Thanks again to Michael for his patience in sitting while the grown-ups chatted!
TTYL............................P


----------



## lovetoscrap

QOTD:  My immediate reaction was "No" it is all done with family, but one of my favorite traditions is watching "The Muppet Christmas Carol" (absolutely my favorite Christmas movie!).  It used to be a family thing but they don't share my love so it probably will be watched on my own this year.  And I listen to the album and other christmas albums constantly and my kids get sick of it so it becomes something I do just for me when I am alone.

I also do some of the decorating myself, especially of my Disney tree.  It is my tree and no one else is allowed to touch it! 


*CAUTION!  Long story/vent ahead.  You don't need to read, I just need to get it all out!*

DD's 16th birthday is next Saturday and I have been pulling my hair out over what we are going to do.  I have been asking her to figure out what she wants to do for a party and we will do it.  After several months of throwing ideas around she finally decided she just doesn't want a party.  She has lots of friends from different "groups" at school and she doesn't want to hurt anyone's feelings by leaving them out.  Some don't like the others, or don't know others of her friends and she couldn't figure out what they would even do at a party together so she said to just forget about it.  She did say she would like to invite some small groups of friends over at different times in the next few months to play games or watch movies, which is fine with me.

And I told her that since I was planning on spending money for the party and she isn't doing it we would do a big family birthday celebration and go to Baltimore for the weekend and go to Medieval Times.  She has wanted to go there for years.  She is thrilled with that idea!  The plan was to go on her birthday next Saturday and spend the night after.  BUT the football team made the playoffs and the game is-- you guessed it, Saturday.  The band is marching and she really can't get out that, and she decided she would like to be there with her friends.  This actually happened last year too and I made about 150 brownies that she passed out to friends during the game.  Apparently when the game was announced someone asked her if this means they all get brownies again!  I guess I will be baking.

So, no party, money towards party will be spent on promised family trip.  Sounds good, right?  Not so fast.   Her best friend messaged me on Facebook saying that she is going to thrown her a surprise party the day after with the help of some other friends.  I love this friend and this is so sweet of her, but I also know that their family really doesn't have any money to do this so of course I have told her that I will provide any supplies and help they need.  At least it isn't on my dd to be the bad guy if friends are upset they aren't invited since she knows nothing about it.  

And the pressure is off of me (and her) to figure out what fun things a group of teen girls would like to do, right?  NOPE!  I get a message from friend last night asking what I think they should do!    I am the dumb mom, what do I know about what 15/16 year old girls will think is fun??!!    So I did send her some of the ideas we had discussed before and this morning she says she is thinking of having everyone decorate their own cakes to take home and then they can watch a movie or play board games.  I have a ton of cake decorating stuff so I told her that sounds like a great idea.  But I will probably spend money buying a bunch of frosting and bags and other supplies they will need.   There goes the party money I wasn't planning to spend!  And on top of all of that this friend is actually really flaky and tends to come up with great ideas and not follow through or cancel things at the last minute.  I am sort of hoping that she will ask if we can do this at my house so that even if she flakes out as long as girls have been invited/told we can go ahead and do it.  DD actually suspects that she is going to throw her a party and will be disappointed if it doesn't happen.

And have I mentioned that I have NO PRESENT for her?  And no idea of what to get her????  I want to get her something memorable-- so she can say for the rest of her life " on my 16th birthday my parents got me this great/special/wonderful _____________ "    *Anyone have any ideas of something special to get for a Sweet 16 gift?*  She doesn't wear jewelry so that is not really an option.
ETA:  I am thinking of maybe a music box of some sort?

End my venting.  Now I have to go figure out something for dinner and get some  done.  And look online for birthday gifts. . .


----------



## glss1/2fll

fly by post. we have to leave for church in 21 minutes and i am not dressed, teeth are not brushed and ds2 is in the only bathroom!

super congratulations to Gretchen!! whoot whoot

nice job Pamela

i'll hop on later to answer qotd

i spent most of the morning catching up on the 10 pages i was behind. yes, things are a bit of a blur!


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> Just popping on to say hi to my new REAL LIFE friend, Kathy!!  She is no longer in the "imaginary friend" category!  Thank you SO MUCH for stopping by to meet DD and I and for cheering for her swim!
> 
> You are so beautiful!  I love your hair!  Such a pretty color and  REAL style (as opposed to my just "hangin'  down hippie hair")!
> 
> Thanks again to Michael for his patience in sitting while the grown-ups chatted!
> TTYL............................P


 I told you that you would love Kathy! I am so glad that you all got to meet up! Was there a swim meet? I have been skimming lately and I think I missed something.

Congrats on the robotics victory!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day:
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.



Once we get our tree up, I find it very relaxing to sit for a few minutes each evening and just look at it while I sip something warm. I didn't get to do much of that last year, but this year I am determined to reclaim the holidays for me!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



 So wonderful, I am so excited for you!!! I know you deserve it, what an honor! 



donac said:


> Question of the Day:
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?



We do a major run sometime between Friday night and Sunday night, it varies based on our weekend schedule. We do plan our meals, but we plan to eat out Friday and Saturday. We plan breakfast and lunch, but it is a loose plan. DH makes me eggs with veggies most mornings, if it isn't feasible I'll usually take blueberries and cottage cheese to work to eat. Lunch for me is a protein with a bunch of raw veggies and a container of sugar-free jello. 



donac said:


> Congrats Question of the Day:
> Is there any special thing that you personally do to celebrate the holidays?  Not with the family.



I have a few "just me" holiday traditions. I start reading my holiday Harlequins in Nov. and any I don't have finished by New Year's Day stay on the shelf until next year  I pick up Hallmark ornaments just for me -- usually Belle, Star Trek, Star Wars, and whatever I'm collecting. I've got a snowtop lodge collection that's been going for a fewy years. The first ornaments come out in July, so I get a head start. On July 25th I try to start "Christmas in July" by downloading my Flylady holiday control journal. I then start filling it and transferring things from the previous year, making notes. After Thanksgiving, I will start to listen to holiday music while I'm at work. I will also buy a new holiday cd every year. 

Maria


----------



## pjlla

lovetoscrap said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!  I was really pushing that pixie dust your way yesterday!  So exciting for the kids (and you!  ).
> 
> 
> Thanks... it was super exciting!  I think I might have been more excited than the kids!
> 
> And great job keeping On Plan despite all the opportunities to go off.  Absolutely a successful day!
> 
> And if it doesn't sound to "braggy", I'll tell you I had ANOTHER totally OP day today, despite so many temptations (like muffins the size of your head and homemade mac and cheese at the swim meet concession stand, plus TWO stops at Dunkin Donuts.... 5 am and 2pm).  My only indulgence today was ONE pumpkin munchkin (gotta have them before they're gone!) and I counted it and journaled it, so all good!  Finished with dinner and still have 3 points left for an after-dinner treat!  Sure, the exercise has been lacking, since I've had such crazy days, but I got in a good walk yesterday and another good walk today (back and forth a few times to the off-site parking, carrying books, backpacks, laptop cases, etc).
> 
> 
> Produce at our Costco is hit or miss.  I got a big thing of mushrooms yesterday, but when I went a few weeks ago they looked icky and were expensive.  We have been disappointed with their green beans but the bags of Spinach is usually good.  DH likes their green apples and he bought some tomatos yesterday.  I got a box of the best blueberries I have ever had during the summer when I when I went back and got more they were terrible.  The same with their strawberries.
> 
> That is EXACTLY my problem!  DH brought home peaches that were great.   So a week later he bought another box... and they were DREADFUL, and of course, we weren't going back that way any time soon, so $15 worth of peaches got dumped in the compost bin!!    It is just TOO hit or miss!!
> 
> 
> We have to pack meat today.  We buy about 2 months worth and then repackage it with our Food Saver into one meal servings and freeze.  I would actually like to do more than that and go ahead and put marinade in it or cut into strips for things that we would need that for but by the time we are done packing and sealing we are exhausted and just glad to be done.
> 
> I do that too.... it is money saving, but takes a lot of time and makes a big meaty mess of the kitchen!
> 
> We have a full size air hockey table we got from an arcade.  It is HUGE and incredibly heavy.  Unfortunately it has spent most of it's life as a giant crap holder.  It is in DH's man cave and I really wish he would keep it cleaned off so the kids could use it more.  We really enjoy it as do their friends when it is usable.  Otherwise I wish he would get rid of it, since it just takes up a whole lot of space.
> 
> Actually, our air hockey table got turned into the Lego robotics table earlier this summer, but that was okay.... and of course, now the Lego table is in the DINING ROOM of all places!  It needs to get moved before next weekend.
> 
> Nah, Panera is a quick casual restaurant, not fast food!  I admire your resolve-- we end up so crazy between Tday and Christmas that our fast food consumptions goes up!



We'd do okay avoiding fast food, as long as we could still stop at Dunkins (since it is the only fast food between home and the Y and the only fastfood within a 20 mile radius!!  ).  

I'm not sure how I'd count Panera.  I'm not a big fan of their stuff.... I think a lot of it is "pseudo-healthy food", rather than really healthy.  Their portions are huge and pretty caloric for a lot of their stuff. But they do have some healthy delicious options, so that is a plus for them.  

I guess that is an individual decision to make.  I DO consider Dunkin Donuts "fast food" (despite my joke above), but I know lots of people that don't.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I told you that you would love Kathy! I am so glad that you all got to meet up! Was there a swim meet? I have been skimming lately and I think I missed something.
> 
> Congrats on the robotics victory!



Of COURSE, there was a swim meet.....  what else would I do with my weekend??

Next up we want to plan a New England meet with CC, Buffy, Deb, Sue, Maria, Tracey (sorry to any NE person I am forgetting!).... and then we move national so we can meet you and Lisa and Shawn, etc!!  Actually, I think our NATIONAL meet should be at Disney so we can all meet Gretchen and see what a great CM she is!!  And we have a friend who just moved into a nice house near Disney, right????  I'm sure she wouldn't mind putting us up for a few nights!!  

**********

Evening friends!  Another hectic day, but at last I am home and ready to relax a bit.  I've folded some laundry and have another load in the washer, ready to hang out tomorrow.  My bed is made (at 5pm, since DH was still in it at 5 am when I left the house!), and dinner is done and hopefully all cleaned up (DS was in charge of that).  I'm gonna put on my jammies, make a cup of decaf green tea, and grab my book and RELAX for a bit!  I think I've earned it!

Alarm rings tomorrow at 4:45 am, as high school swim practice starts for the season.  But at least she is meeting a friend at their "usual" spot, so I only have to drive 10 miles rnd trip at that hour. Then I will go home, get DS up and ready for school and off on the bus and then DASH to the Y to pick up DD at 7:30 to have her to school for 8 am.  

After that I plan to hit the TM to get in some much needed exercise (may go outside if it isn't too cold).  

I'll be back tomorrow after all of that!..........................P


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Just popping on to say hi to my new REAL LIFE friend, Kathy!!  She is no longer in the "imaginary friend" category!  Thank you SO MUCH for stopping by to meet DD and I and for cheering for her swim!
> 
> You are so beautiful!  I love your hair!  Such a pretty color and  REAL style (as opposed to my just "hangin'  down hippie hair")!
> 
> Thanks again to Michael for his patience in sitting while the grown-ups chatted!
> TTYL............................P


Thank you Pamela, you are so sweet.  I loved meeting you and felt like I knew you so well already.   What are you talking about, your beautiful, long blond hair, makes you look so young.  Your dd is so beautiful, and such a sweet girl too.  How did she do today?  It's 7 pm, are you still at the Y?  Hope you're long home by now. 
I was very happy  Michael was so good, after sitting in CCD, it could have been so much worse.  




dvccruiser76 said:


> Obviously you can't forget about it, but at least when you're watching for things you don't have to constantly worry about him  Well I guess we do anyway, but you know what I mean
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone  Just jumping in quick before we head to NH for a b-day party. Went to Wrentham for the outlets yesterday and got a ton of shopping done.


Ain't that the truth, even once they're grown up we'll still worry about them.  sheesh.  
Hope you had a fun day at the party!



Rose&Mike said:


> I told you that you would love Kathy! I am so glad that you all got to meet up! Was there a swim meet? I have been skimming lately and I think I missed something.


Pam's dd had a swim meet at the Y near us, so we went and visited for a bit, and was lucky to be there and watch her dd swim one of her races.  It was so great to meet her.  It is amazing how much we can get to know each other here before we meet and then when we meet in person, it's like we're old friends, just like at the princess. 

*LTS* - Here's a big hug for you, because it's a tough situation you're in, and I am sure your dd will have fun however it turns out.  I hope the friend comes through and helps to organize it.  

Good afternoon everyone!!  I just finished uploading the rest of the football pics to facebook, and with my slow computer, it takes a while to edit them, but it is fun.  We went to the mall tonight, and split a sub and had a cup of soup at d'angelos, so I need to point that out, and if it's less than 45 points, which it should be, I am proud to say, that i actually stayed on track for my 4 day weekend!!  It feels good.  And I got out to run walk twice, and did some yard work twice, so a great weekend overall.  

Hope you all had a nice sunday!


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Good Friday morning   Happy 11/11/11
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.



I go home and shut my door to the world, haha!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



WHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I really should plan better for my meals and doing my shopping.  I try to plan ahead, I make lists, but I always realize when I've forgotten something...and it's usually at the last minute.  I will definitely be doing my shopping tomorrow after work, though!



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Is there any special thing that you personally do to celebrate the holidays?  Not with the family.



Personally?  I don't know about that...I still live at home, so everything is usually done with the family (Not for lack of trying...I like my alone time!)  Maybe this year I can start a personal tradition!


----------



## tigger813

I think I'm heading to bed soon! I have a horrible headache and I'm chaperoning Ash's field trip to the MOS in Boston tomorrow! An hour plus on the bus each way could be interesting! I will be bringing my ipod so I can rest up for the long day. We are seeing an exhibit on Pompeii. Ash and I ran to Subway to get lunch for tomorrow. We will eat on the bus on the way home. 

I've been taking care of laundry and trying to clean up our bedroom a bit tonight. I did get some work done on the family room today but more to try and do on Wednesday. I'm hoping I can start working out again by Wednesday. 

Have to go out tomorrow night too as I have a meeting for Izzie's new Daisy troop. I heard they are thinking about a Sunday meeting time which I'm not thrilled about.

Trying to convince my parents to take the train up for Christmas. My sister may come up with them so they have a traveling companion. My sister asked one of us to fly down and drive them up but there is no way I can do it and my brother says he isn't able to either. Mom and Dad saw the Rockettes last night and had a nice dinner out with my sister and her family. Mom slept a lot today and then they did some work out in their yard. Mom is still having a hard time about the dog and I am just letting her know that she can cry as much as she wants.

Well, time for some Nyquil as my head feels like it could explode!

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

Ha! I tried it and it actually had my post from this morning so I could jump right back. Not sure what was wrong before, but hopefully it's fixed now 




lovetoscrap said:


> DD's 16th birthday is next Saturday and I have been pulling my hair out over what we are going to do.  I have been asking her to figure out what she wants to do for a party and we will do it.  After several months of throwing ideas around she finally decided she just doesn't want a party.  She has lots of friends from different "groups" at school and she doesn't want to hurt anyone's feelings by leaving them out.  Some don't like the others, or don't know others of her friends and she couldn't figure out what they would even do at a party together so she said to just forget about it.  She did say she would like to invite some small groups of friends over at different times in the next few months to play games or watch movies, which is fine with me.
> 
> And I told her that since I was planning on spending money for the party and she isn't doing it we would do a big family birthday celebration and go to Baltimore for the weekend and go to Medieval Times.  She has wanted to go there for years.  She is thrilled with that idea!  The plan was to go on her birthday next Saturday and spend the night after.  BUT the football team made the playoffs and the game is-- you guessed it, Saturday.  The band is marching and she really can't get out that, and she decided she would like to be there with her friends.  This actually happened last year too and I made about 150 brownies that she passed out to friends during the game.  Apparently when the game was announced someone asked her if this means they all get brownies again!  I guess I will be baking.
> 
> So, no party, money towards party will be spent on promised family trip.  Sounds good, right?  Not so fast.   Her best friend messaged me on Facebook saying that she is going to thrown her a surprise party the day after with the help of some other friends.  I love this friend and this is so sweet of her, but I also know that their family really doesn't have any money to do this so of course I have told her that I will provide any supplies and help they need.  At least it isn't on my dd to be the bad guy if friends are upset they aren't invited since she knows nothing about it.
> 
> And the pressure is off of me (and her) to figure out what fun things a group of teen girls would like to do, right?  NOPE!  I get a message from friend last night asking what I think they should do!    I am the dumb mom, what do I know about what 15/16 year old girls will think is fun??!!    So I did send her some of the ideas we had discussed before and this morning she says she is thinking of having everyone decorate their own cakes to take home and then they can watch a movie or play board games.  I have a ton of cake decorating stuff so I told her that sounds like a great idea.  But I will probably spend money buying a bunch of frosting and bags and other supplies they will need.   There goes the party money I wasn't planning to spend!  And on top of all of that this friend is actually really flaky and tends to come up with great ideas and not follow through or cancel things at the last minute.  I am sort of hoping that she will ask if we can do this at my house so that even if she flakes out as long as girls have been invited/told we can go ahead and do it.  DD actually suspects that she is going to throw her a party and will be disappointed if it doesn't happen.
> 
> And have I mentioned that I have NO PRESENT for her?  And no idea of what to get her????  I want to get her something memorable-- so she can say for the rest of her life " on my 16th birthday my parents got me this great/special/wonderful _____________ "    *Anyone have any ideas of something special to get for a Sweet 16 gift?*  She doesn't wear jewelry so that is not really an option.
> ETA:  I am thinking of maybe a music box of some sort?
> 
> End my venting.  Now I have to go figure out something for dinner and get some  done.  And look online for birthday gifts. . .



Is she a Disney fan too? What about a nice Disney musical snowglobe? I used to collect them but sold a bunch on ebay, but I did keep my favorites. Some are pretty nice. 



pjlla said:


> Next up we want to plan a New England meet with CC, Buffy, Deb, Sue, Maria, Tracey (sorry to any NE person I am forgetting!).... and then we move national so we can meet you and Lisa and Shawn, etc!!  Actually, I think our NATIONAL meet should be at Disney so we can all meet Gretchen and see what a great CM she is!!  And we have a friend who just moved into a nice house near Disney, right????  I'm sure she wouldn't mind putting us up for a few nights!!



Who wouldn't want a bunch of DISers crashing at their place 



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!  I just finished uploading the rest of the football pics to facebook, and with my slow computer, it takes a while to edit them, but it is fun.  We went to the mall tonight, and split a sub and had a cup of soup at d'angelos, so I need to point that out, and if it's less than 45 points, which it should be, I am proud to say, that i actually stayed on track for my 4 day weekend!!  It feels good.  And I got out to run walk twice, and did some yard work twice, so a great weekend overall.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice sunday!



Hi Kathy,
Sounds like you had a nice Sunday too. It's supposed to be pretty nice the next two days I think. I'm looking forward to it 



tigger813 said:


> I think I'm heading to bed soon! I have a horrible headache and I'm chaperoning Ash's field trip to the MOS in Boston tomorrow! An hour plus on the bus each way could be interesting! I will be bringing my ipod so I can rest up for the long day. We are seeing an exhibit on Pompeii. Ash and I ran to Subway to get lunch for tomorrow. We will eat on the bus on the way home.



Hi Tracey,
Hope your headache is gone, so you can enjoy yourself tomorrow. Haven't been to the MOS in ages, but I always used to like it. Are they seeing any IMAX shows? 




Hi everyone,
Another quick hellp before bed. We're still missing a lot of weigh-ins, so please keep them coming. We've also had some amazing losses this week, so Halloween is officially over, or at least the Halloween candy is gone  Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTDs: I try to grocery shop weekday mornings, once a week. I have no stress busters, except escaping into a book--which doesn't really help solve whatever I'm stressed about! For the season of Advent, we have a big whiteboard in the familiy room that is sort of message control. Each day I write a Bible verse. I have 2 different selections of readings for the day, so I read them both then write whichever verse speaks to me. I've been doing this for years and it's usually the same verse, but sometimes I get a surprise and select something different. Maybe I'm just trying to shake things up a bit! I don't even know if the fellas pay any attention to the verse, but I like it.

About to go out to dinner and celebrate DS1 turning 18 tomorrow.  Basketball tryouts are tomorrow after school (DS1 3-5 and DS2 5-7) DS1 said he didn't want to eat dinner that late. I should have looked at the menu ahead of time--don't think there is too much healthy. Ah, well, I'll make do. Glad I got a short (1.5 mile) run in today!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lovetoscrap said:


> Nah, Panera is a quick casual restaurant, not fast food!  I admire your resolve-- we end up so crazy between Tday and Christmas that our fast food consumptions goes up!



Ah see, we are done with busy season since Cross Country is officially over (had the banquet tonight). 
So now it's stay home and veg for the winter time. Hopefully I can get my pantry in order and get to cooking!!

And sorry, I can't really help you with girls 16th birthday gifts. But boys want XBOX games and cell phones! LOL




pjlla said:


> We'd do okay avoiding fast food, as long as we could still stop at Dunkins (since it is the only fast food between home and the Y and the only fastfood within a 20 mile radius!!  ).
> 
> I'm not sure how I'd count Panera.  I'm not a big fan of their stuff.... I think a lot of it is "pseudo-healthy food", rather than really healthy.  Their portions are huge and pretty caloric for a lot of their stuff. But they do have some healthy delicious options, so that is a plus for them.
> 
> I guess that is an individual decision to make.  I DO consider Dunkin Donuts "fast food" (despite my joke above), but I know lots of people that don't.
> 
> DD is definitely on my fast food list, I much prefer Krispy Kreme but that is off the list too.
> So far it's:
> McDonalds, Burger King, Taco Bell, and KFC.  The maybe list is the local Pizza place, the not so local Hot Dog place and Panera.
> 
> 
> Next up we want to plan a New England meet with CC, Buffy, Deb, Sue, Maria, Tracey (sorry to any NE person I am forgetting!).... and then we move national so we can meet you and Lisa and Shawn, etc!!  Actually, I think our NATIONAL meet should be at Disney so we can all meet Gretchen and see what a great CM she is!!  And we have a friend who just moved into a nice house near Disney, right????  I'm sure she wouldn't mind putting us up for a few nights!!



I'm game for both!!!!! Just tell me when and where!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Loves to scrap..my first thought would be jewelry even if she doesn't wear it now she would probably later on.  Like a silver charm bracelet and each yr or occ add one.  Or a pearl necklace wear you can add them.  
The other thing we have done is celebrate"..palooza.."  in my son's case we call it Marka palooza or all things for Mark.  Start with decorating the house while she sleeps the nite befor bday-streamers, baloons,banners,(cheap and easy from $ store) . You can cover the door to her room like a big present with wraping paper that she has to bust thru to get out.  For her, flowers,a cake on the table with cards in the am.  Get as many friends and relatives to send actual cards, not emailed cards .  A treasure hunt with clues leading up to the gift.  And of course all her favorite foods,meals,movies, for the day or weeknd.  
My kids have loved these special times.  I think they remember moments better than items yrs later.


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Next up we want to plan a New England meet with CC, Buffy, Deb, Sue, Maria, Tracey (sorry to any NE person I am forgetting!).... and then we move national so we can meet you and Lisa and Shawn, etc!!  Actually, I think our NATIONAL meet should be at Disney so we can all meet Gretchen and see what a great CM she is!!  And we have a friend who just moved into a nice house near Disney, right????  I'm sure she wouldn't mind putting us up for a few nights!!



Sounds good to me! And don't forget, I can get you all hotel discounts and ticket discounts! 

*******
Thanksgiving was a success! Soooo much food though. I definitely can't eat as much as I used to. Don't know if I'll make it to the gym tomorrow since it's my really busy day and I have a test to study for, but I'm going to try my hardest to make it to Zumba on Tuesday.

I did slice my fingernail while peeling potatoes and it really hurts now. It didn't break clean off, but instead split past the edge where it's attached.  And I have to play my flute tomorrow! Staying away from sharp objects for awhile...


----------



## SettinSail

Hello everyone, hope you've all had a great weekend, mine was very blah.  After I posted here Saturday afternoon, I never really got up and going, just continued to laze around the house while DH & DS were out of town. They got back late Saturday night.  DS was very disappointed because DH was supposed to buy him some new shoes at the Outlet Mall on the way home but DH declared the shoes ugly and expensive.  Which means I will have to take DS out to the regular Mall sometime this week for shoes

Today I made an early run to Wal Mart; they have the cheapest prices on grocery items!  I prefer to shop at my regular grocery store as it's a little more convenient but you just can not beat those prices at WM.  I end up shopping my regular store for their great specials and produce and meat and get anything else at WM.  When I got home, I started watching a Tudors Marathon and developed a horrible headache and took a 4 hr nap.  Got up and did 45 mins on the elliptical, made dinner and we all watched Amazing Race.  Sad to say but that was my weekend.  I'm behind on laundry and housework now from lazing around all weekend

*Pamela* Congrats on the Robotics WIN!!  Awesome!   I wish my DS would get involved in something!!  Well, I guess he does have BSA.  A Mac Air is a Macbook, an Apple laptop.  I think it is their thinest, lightest weight.  I love the idea of a WISH meet-up!  Heck, I might even come to the NE one.  Can we have it in NYC, is that considered NE???    My geography is so bad; I thought Maine was the last state before Canada but I saw a map the other day and it was another state like Vermont !!  Prob shouldn't admit that online

*LTS* I guess you aren't geting DD a car for her 16th...
What about a special engraved picture frame if there is time with a current picture of her in it or the family?  We have a store in the Mall that engraves a lot of other keepsake items too. 

Hello to everyone else.  After my long nap today, I don't feel like going to sleep now I may feel differently at 5:30 am tomorrow morning!

QOTD:  What a great question Dona!  I do like holiday music a lot more than my family so I listen to it in the car and at work during the season.  A few nights I will sit in the room with the tree in it after everyone's gone to bed and just admire it with the tree lit up and all the other lights off and think back on my Christmas memories of years past.  Other than that, I don't really do anything special just for me.  Maybe I need to think up some more special things just for me!

Hope you all have a great week ahead!


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning

First day back after a long weekend is always tough but this one is harder since we have this week and then next week is only 2 1/1 days because of Thanksgiving.  

Question of the Day

What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event. 

My favorite lately is coming home after feeding my dh's family.  After all the food is put away when I can put my feet up and have a small piece of pie and a cup of tea.  I also like having left overs to feed the guys for the rest of the weekend. 

Don't have much time to talk this morning.  Busy day, need to finish my last two letters of recommendationsand then my grades for the first marking period.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Thank you Pamela, you are so sweet.  I loved meeting you and felt like I knew you so well already.   What are you talking about, your beautiful, long blond hair, makes you look so young.  Your dd is so beautiful, and such a sweet girl too.  How did she do today?  It's 7 pm, are you still at the Y?  Hope you're long home by now.
> I was very happy  Michael was so good, after sitting in CCD, it could have been so much worse.
> 
> You are sweet.  She did okay, not great.  We didn't have to stay for finals, so we were home (including driving another child and a quick stop for some groceries) by about 4:30pm.
> 
> 
> Pam's dd had a swim meet at the Y near us, so we went and visited for a bit, and was lucky to be there and watch her dd swim one of her races.  It was so great to meet her.  It is amazing how much we can get to know each other here before we meet and then when we meet in person, it's like we're old friends, just like at the princess.
> 
> I agree..... give us an evening with a glass of wine or cup of coffee and I think we could have talked all night!
> 
> *LTS* - Here's a big hug for you, because it's a tough situation you're in, and I am sure your dd will have fun however it turns out.  I hope the friend comes through and helps to organize it.
> 
> Good afternoon everyone!!  I just finished uploading the rest of the football pics to facebook, and with my slow computer, it takes a while to edit them, but it is fun.  We went to the mall tonight, and split a sub and had a cup of soup at d'angelos, so I need to point that out, and if it's less than 45 points, which it should be, I am proud to say, that i actually stayed on track for my 4 day weekend!!  It feels good.  And I got out to run walk twice, and did some yard work twice, so a great weekend overall.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice sunday!



Glad you had a fully OP weekend.... that is a great week to start off a good week ahead!  



tigger813 said:


> I think I'm heading to bed soon! I have a horrible headache and I'm chaperoning Ash's field trip to the MOS in Boston tomorrow! An hour plus on the bus each way could be interesting! I will be bringing my ipod so I can rest up for the long day. We are seeing an exhibit on Pompeii. Ash and I ran to Subway to get lunch for tomorrow. We will eat on the bus on the way home.
> 
> I've been taking care of laundry and trying to clean up our bedroom a bit tonight. I did get some work done on the family room today but more to try and do on Wednesday. I'm hoping I can start working out again by Wednesday.
> 
> Have to go out tomorrow night too as I have a meeting for Izzie's new Daisy troop. I heard they are thinking about a Sunday meeting time which I'm not thrilled about.
> 
> Trying to convince my parents to take the train up for Christmas. My sister may come up with them so they have a traveling companion. My sister asked one of us to fly down and drive them up but there is no way I can do it and my brother says he isn't able to either. Mom and Dad saw the Rockettes last night and had a nice dinner out with my sister and her family. Mom slept a lot today and then they did some work out in their yard. Mom is still having a hard time about the dog and I am just letting her know that she can cry as much as she wants.
> 
> Well, time for some Nyquil as my head feels like it could explode!
> 
> TTFN




Enjoy the Pompeii exhibit.  We are members of the MOS and got the flier about the exhibit back in August, but of course we have dragged our feet and procrastinated on buying tickets and now that we are into swim/holiday time, we won't have a free weekend to do it.  oh well.



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTDs: I try to grocery shop weekday mornings, once a week. I have no stress busters, except escaping into a book--which doesn't really help solve whatever I'm stressed about! For the season of Advent, we have a big whiteboard in the familiy room that is sort of message control. Each day I write a Bible verse. I have 2 different selections of readings for the day, so I read them both then write whichever verse speaks to me. I've been doing this for years and it's usually the same verse, but sometimes I get a surprise and select something different. Maybe I'm just trying to shake things up a bit! I don't even know if the fellas pay any attention to the verse, but I like it.
> 
> About to go out to dinner and celebrate DS1 turning 18 tomorrow.  Basketball tryouts are tomorrow after school (DS1 3-5 and DS2 5-7) DS1 said he didn't want to eat dinner that late. I should have looked at the menu ahead of time--don't think there is too much healthy. Ah, well, I'll make do. Glad I got a short (1.5 mile) run in today!




I love the idea about the bible story!  What a great tradition.

Happy birthday to your DS!  And good luck to all of your boys at b.ball try-outs.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Ah see, we are done with busy season since Cross Country is officially over (had the banquet tonight).
> So now it's stay home and veg for the winter time. Hopefully I can get my pantry in order and get to cooking!!
> 
> And sorry, I can't really help you with girls 16th birthday gifts. But boys want XBOX games and cell phones! LOL
> 
> I'm game for both!!!!! Just tell me when and where!



Somehow I KNEW you'd be up for a meet!!  I think we should start with a New England meet in the spring and then take it from there.  



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Loves to scrap..my first thought would be jewelry even if she doesn't wear it now she would probably later on.  Like a silver charm bracelet and each yr or occ add one.  Or a pearl necklace wear you can add them.
> The other thing we have done is celebrate"..palooza.."  in my son's case we call it Marka palooza or all things for Mark.  Start with decorating the house while she sleeps the nite befor bday-streamers, baloons,banners,(cheap and easy from $ store) . You can cover the door to her room like a big present with wraping paper that she has to bust thru to get out.  For her, flowers,a cake on the table with cards in the am.  Get as many friends and relatives to send actual cards, not emailed cards .  A treasure hunt with clues leading up to the gift.  And of course all her favorite foods,meals,movies, for the day or weeknd.
> My kids have loved these special times.  I think they remember moments better than items yrs later.



Your special "palooza' birthday ideas are GREAT!  I think I'm going to stick that idea in my pocket for DD for next year.  I told her that I won't be throwing a big expensive party next year.... sweet 16 party was IT.  But I still want to make it a special day.  

I agree with them remembering moments.  DD opted for an day of fun with friends over a special gift.... but the girls still talk nearly DAILY about what a great day it was!  I think it was a day of special memories for all of them.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Sounds good to me! And don't forget, I can get you all hotel discounts and ticket discounts!
> 
> *******
> Thanksgiving was a success! Soooo much food though. I definitely can't eat as much as I used to. Don't know if I'll make it to the gym tomorrow since it's my really busy day and I have a test to study for, but I'm going to try my hardest to make it to Zumba on Tuesday.
> 
> I did slice my fingernail while peeling potatoes and it really hurts now. It didn't break clean off, but instead split past the edge where it's attached.  And I have to play my flute tomorrow! Staying away from sharp objects for awhile...



Glad that your T.giving celebration went well!  Enjoy your Zumba.... it will be a good stress relief after the test.

Wrap up that finger so that the nail doesn't catch on anything!



SettinSail said:


> Hello everyone, hope you've all had a great weekend, mine was very blah.  After I posted here Saturday afternoon, I never really got up and going, just continued to laze around the house while DH & DS were out of town. They got back late Saturday night.  DS was very disappointed because DH was supposed to buy him some new shoes at the Outlet Mall on the way home but DH declared the shoes ugly and expensive.  Which means I will have to take DS out to the regular Mall sometime this week for shoes
> 
> Today I made an early run to Wal Mart; they have the cheapest prices on grocery items!  I prefer to shop at my regular grocery store as it's a little more convenient but you just can not beat those prices at WM.  I end up shopping my regular store for their great specials and produce and meat and get anything else at WM.  When I got home, I started watching a Tudors Marathon and developed a horrible headache and took a 4 hr nap.  Got up and did 45 mins on the elliptical, made dinner and we all watched Amazing Race.  Sad to say but that was my weekend.  I'm behind on laundry and housework now from lazing around all weekend
> 
> *Pamela* Congrats on the Robotics WIN!!  Awesome!   I wish my DS would get involved in something!!  Well, I guess he does have BSA.  A Mac Air is a Macbook, an Apple laptop.  I think it is their thinest, lightest weight.  I love the idea of a WISH meet-up!  Heck, I might even come to the NE one.  Can we have it in NYC, is that considered NE???    My geography is so bad; I thought Maine was the last state before Canada but I saw a map the other day and it was another state like Vermont !!  Prob shouldn't admit that online
> 
> Well... yes, Vermont does touch Canada, but so does Maine, so you weren't all wrong.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week ahead!



How about Western MA instead of NY?  NYC would be about a 6 hour drive for Deb, 5 hours for me, and probably 4 hours for Kathy and Maria.





donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.



Well.... I love getting together with family.  DH has a big family with lots of siblings and nieces and nephews, so we don't see them a lot.... maybe twice a year for some of them, so it is nice to catch up.  There are lots of nice foods, but nothing I would call a special tradition (although I LOVE DSIL's homemade pumpkin ravioli). 

For my side of the family I also love just spending the day together.  We spend Friday with my side of the family..... my brother and his family, my parents, my two aunts and uncles, and my two cousins and their families.  I have two "double" first cousins (my Mom and her sister married my Dad and his brother) and we grew up doing so much together and have spent literally every holiday together since we were all born.  We vacation together in the summer.  We all get along really really well.   The special foods for me would be Dcousin's onion casserole (she only makes it for Easter and T.giving) and my aunt's homemade Lemon Meringue pie (I think she makes it mostly for me.... I love lemon).

*************

Happy early Monday morning!  I drove DD to her swim practice car pool at 5 am and thought about dropping back in bed, but the hardest part of the day is the actual GETTING UP, so I figured why would I want to do that again?  So I cleaned up a bit in the kitchen, watched a recorded "Jeopardy" and caught up here!

I can't wait to celebrate with my team at our robotics meeting today!  I bought a small decorated cake to bring to our meeting.  We will spend a few minutes celebrating and such, but then it will be on to assessing our performance this past Saturday and taking notes about what we need to work on before we head to States in three weeks.  

Off to wake up DS so he can hit the shower and have a good breakfast before school.  I'll pop on later this morning after I get my driving done and my workout finished!.....................P


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> First day back after a long weekend is always tough but this one is harder since we have this week and then next week is only 2 1/1 days because of Thanksgiving.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.


Have a great day, Dona. 
My favorite food is pumpkin pie, and I have been known to make 2, one to keep at home and one to bring whereever we're having thanksgiving, but since ds doesn't eat pumpkin pie, I eat the whole thing over the week.  Last year was the first year ds and I did a 5k turkey trot in the morning, and I am looking forward to that again, and I hope he will keep it up as a tradition.  Until the dang high school football games get in the way. 

*Shawn*-Sounds like a much deserved, quiet weekend alone.  Sometimes you just need to take a break and relax.  I'm pretty pathetic on geography too, and only know because I live here, but NYC is not part of new england, but close by.  Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine all border canada, too.  Now any questions about the pacific northwest, *Lisa* can handle.  NYC would be fun to do a big dis meet.  Funny thing, last week, ds was telling me about Armistice day/Veterans day and the history, and on wed, at work someone was talking about it, and I was able to share the history of it, by pure and total luck of my conversation with ds the day before.  I so did not retain any social studies.  

*LTS*- I like 4Holidays idea of a charm bracelet, and have you seen the pandora or chamilia bracelets?  They are pretty nice, and the chamilia have disney charms too.  The jewelry/memory box is a nice idea too.  I still have a couple that I got as bridesmaids gifts.  I've seen memory boxes where the top is a picture collage.    

Thanks *Sue*, for the weigh reminder.  I'll do that right now. 

Have a fabulous monday everyone!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Is there any special thing that you personally do to celebrate the holidays?  Not with the family.



Last year I really needed some Christmas cheer, so I went to WalMart and bought a small fiber optic tree and some small silver ball ornaments, a string of tinsel, and a string of lights and put it up in my room, despite it being a fire hazard. That tree is now in the townhouse living room, but this year i added a silver star and some purple ornaments. The tinsel and lights are in my bedroom. 

When I was younger, circa 1996-97, Target produced two ice skating specials called "Snowden on Ice" and "Snowden on Ice: Raggedy Ann and Andy's Holiday Show". We recorded them on video and watched them every year. Several years ago Mom bought them on ebay so now we have good quality copies.  I still watch them even if no one else does. Tried to get some friends to watch it with me last year, but they didn't quite get the magic of it...sort of like Disney, I suppose. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.



I suppose my favorite part is playing board games with my family and/or friends. We normally play things like Scattergories and Apples2Apples and that's always fun.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD..Thanksgiving-The food. That was easy. 

 I am happy we are the ones to have everyone at our house for each holiday. Iam also happy to see my parents so excited to spend their first holiday season in Fla with all of us. I prefer to plan the meals, know what's being served, and know that there is enough for all.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Quickly popping in.  I am subbing this afternoon for the first time this school year so don't have much time.  I didn't really think about it but this is going to really mess with my eating schedule since I usually don't eat lunch until between 1-2.  I probably won't have a break but I will take some yogurt and nuts and hope I can get a chance to eat them.   I have to be careful about the nuts though.  

Thanks for the suggestions for DD's birthday.  I think I will go and get a bunch of decorations and we can put them up after she goes to bed on Friday.  Haven't decided what I will do for her cake yet.  The weekend is so crazy that I am not even sure we will have time to eat it.  We will celebrate with grandparents over thanksgiving so that is usually the best time for cake.

She actually already has a car!  Grandpa was getting rid of his so he gave it to her.  She won't be able to  get her license until probably close to the end of summer.  She is actually terrified to drive so we are probably going to have to force her to learn.

Not sure on the gift yet.  Going to have to just go shopping and see if anything jumps out at me.

Gotta run!


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.



No doubt about it...the food! And the excitement of Black Friday!

Our holidays change every year. Sometimes we go to DHs grandmother's, other times we go to my sister's. This year we are doing neither! We (me, DH, DS8, and DS5 and my sister, bro-in-law, and nephew13) are running in the Gobble Wobble 5k at our park. My sister and I plan to go shopping Thanksgiving night into Black Friday. So we couldn't figure out how to run, make a turkey, nap, and get our shop on. We decided to do Thanksgiving on the Saturday after. We will all be relaxed and just eat. No rushing or anything. I will miss turkey on Thanksgiving day, but I am going to make a roast instead. I am also thinking my family can go to the movies or something fun to congratulate my boys for running.

Well, it's a typical gloomy, rainy, day in western PA. I am going through WDW withdrawls and so are my kids (and although he may not admit it, I think DH is too). They keep asking when we are going back. I'd love to go for a long weekend (and just do MK and Epcot-our faves) but airfare is too high to justify it. I found $109 one way. Well, multiply that by 2 and then for 4 people, plus add fees? No way! The four of us flew down in January 30 and flew back on Feb 5 for $69 one way. It's just crazy how much prices have gone up!

On a side note: I read a facebook post that made me cringe last night. Someone I went to school with decided to take his kids to Florida next week (he decided this a few weeks ago). He is divorced and the kids live with the ex so this is a nice vacation for them. Well, last night he decided he's going to Disney! What? He must not know how busy it will be!! I really hope he looked into this. And for the kids' sake (3 kids range from 6-11), I hope he planned a little...or I don't think they will get much done (from what I hear). Oh well, as the teenagers I teach say, "Maybe that's how he rolls." I know there are people who love to go over Thanksgiving and Christmas. It's just not for me.

Well, lunch break is over and I still have to try to get in touch with a parent who does not want to return my calls. Have a great day!

Jill


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.



Watching the Thanksgiving day parade.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.



Are you ready for some football?! I am! I love to laze around in the afternoon/evening, pick at the yummies, and watch football. I can even take a nap if my Beloved Patriots aren't playing. I love guilt-free, nothing else to worry about, staying home the next day, football time! 

Maria


----------



## lovetoscrap

I survived my first day back subbing!  Half day was a good start.  I may try to focus on just doing the half days so I don't get so tired.  For a lazy gal I have a terrible time being still in the classroom.  I can't just "sit" while the kids are working.  I have to be up walking around and that is hard on my feet.  I always remember how much I enjoy being in the classroom when I sub, but am also reminded that I really don't think I could ever go back to full time.

I also figured out what to do about lunch thanks to another post on the board.  I made a Protein shake and took that in an insulated bottle.  Drinkable lunch that was no problem to have during class time.

And got home to an update on the party planning-- no place to have it, both girls parents said no.  So now, it is at my house.  Which is perfectly fine with me.  I told her I am going to go ahead and decorate all over on Friday night after she goes to bed so they don't have to worry about that-- those will still be up.  Guess I have to clean my house now.


----------



## cclovesdis

I apologize for the delay.

Healthy Habits Week 8 Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

4HOLIDAYS
aamomma
akhaloha
AUdisneyDad
AUdisneyDad's DW
ClassicPooh2
glass1/2fll


*And, EVERYONE earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad* and *AUdisneyDad's DW* who earned all 30 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *AUdisneyDad*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!  

Busy Monday so just now catching up on my DIS time.   

*Pamela,* congratulations to your robotics team!    What a great way for them to finish their middle school years!  And I'm so glad that you enjoyed meeting *Kathy* and *Michael* yesterday -- it's hard to find a nice couple of folks for sure!   

My vote for a BL meet is marathon week-end 2013.  We can run some races or just scream team it.  There are couple of our folks who are planning to run their first marathon that week-end -- not me, but I'm hoping to do my first Donald!  

*Shawn,* I would probably feel a bit differently about DS if he was in high school and not middle school.  I keep waiting for this parenting thing to get easier but it never seems to.    Glad that you had a relaxing week-end.  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.



The leftovers!  

*LTS,* I know your DD isn't into jewelry but a little pair of diamond earrings would be something that she would be glad to have later in life.  I was also thinking maybe a fabulous Christmas ornament -- she could say my folks started my collection when I was 16.  Let us know what you decide because inquiring minds like to know this stuff for future reference.    Glad the party gets to be at your house.  

*Jill,* bummer about your friend's spur of the moment plan . . . it could be interesting.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Watching the Thanksgiving day parade.



I love the parade, too.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Are you ready for some football?! I am! I love to laze around in the afternoon/evening, pick at the yummies, and watch football. I can even take a nap if my Beloved Patriots aren't playing. I love guilt-free, nothing else to worry about, staying home the next day, football time!



  Naps are good too!  

Up a bit after my long run on Saturday.  I expect it so it's not too much of a shock.  Working hard to get that number back down by the end of the week to stay on track for my goal at the end of the month.  Approaching my Princess number then it's new territory, baby, might even bring my weight loss clippie back.


----------



## lisah0711

cclovesdis said:


> *Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*
> 
> 4HOLIDAYS
> aamomma
> akhaloha
> AUdisneyDad
> AUdisneyDad's DW
> ClassicPooh2
> glass1/2fll



Congratulations to all our HH participants and winners!


----------



## cclovesdis

My weekend was pretty busy. I was in various places and had limited access to the Internet.  We spent a lot of time cleaning up debris from Alfred. He is my best friend. 

I went grocery shopping yesterday and it was as if people hadn't grocery shopped in weeks. I couldn't remember the last time I saw a family with 2 carts that didn't need them to push all their children. Then, it occurred to me.  People haven't went grocery shopping in weeks. Good ol' Alfred. 

We are slowly replacing the necessities in our refridgerator and freezer. And, Trick or Treating was cancelled and rescheduled, but on the 2nd date, tree limbs were still falling so my town highly discouraged ToT and only the kids next door came. That means we have bags of candy at home. Need to remember I'm lactose intolerant. I've been forgetting lately. I guess it's because I'm so focused on my wheat and oats allergies. I had to give someone a slice of bread with hazelnuts in it. I was so anxious about it. I haven't filled my prescription for an Epi-Pen yet, but after that experience, I think it's time.

The one thing I learned while spending time at my grandparents' is that cross-contamination, for wheat at least, is a concern. I lost track of the number of times I had to use the bathroom unexpectedly.

Anyway, enough about me. I definitely have some catching up to do.



bellebookworm9 said:


> THEY ACCEPTED ME FOR THE COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!
> 
> Main Entrance Operations!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?



I just occurred to me that planning breakfast and lunch would be a huge help. I can't say that I've tried it yet, but I will be. Tomorrow is supposed to be another busy day so definitely a good day to start.

*LTS*: I want to say thank you for celebrating your DD's Sweet 16. My mother (you know her) declared that I didn't have any friends and therefore couldn't have one. She didn't even consider doing something as a family. I hope that your daughter grows up to be as strong of a woman as you are. 

As for a present, I don't have too many ideas. I will say that my sister and BIL love their stocking stuffers. What about a gift basket full of small items? Some ideas: lip gloss, nail polish, a teenage magazine (like one step above what you let her read now), PJ pants. It's not the greatest idea, but sometimes it's the little things.

Another option is the gift card. I don't know how much you want to spend, but I'm sure you'll understand the concent. $5 to Starbucks/DD's, $10 for iTunes, $20 to Gap, etc. You could put them order from least to greatest in a tower of boxes. You are much more crafty then I am, so I'm sure you could make something like this a beautiful present.



pjlla said:


> How about Western MA instead of NY?  NYC would be about a 6 hour drive for Deb, 5 hours for me, and probably 4 hours for Kathy and Maria.



What about the Yankee Candle Flagship Store in South Deerfield, MA? There is a restaurant there as well. The lunch prices are reasonable for its atmosphere. Just an idea...


----------



## SettinSail

Happy Monday everyone!   After I signed off here late last night, I had a couple of bad things happen.....1) I signed on to an old email account that I really need to shut down but I'm not sure how to and found an email several days old from my friend in NJ that we are going to visit next week.  Turns out her DH has to travel for work next week and the family has decided to go with him so they can be together.  It was a bit of a cryptic message and I have no idea why she sent it to that old account that has not been used by me in a few years.  On the other hand, I'm glad that she didn't just hang around to see us if they really wanted to go somewhere else..... Luckily we already have a hotel booked. They invited us to stay with them and that was the plan at first.   I'm kind of bummed as we planned to atleast eat Thanksgiving dinner with them and I just felt a little comforted to know I knew someone nearby.   AND 2) I was walking down the hallway towards my bedroom about 1am and heard running water in the wall  I decided maybe it was coming from the hot water heater in the attic and it was It was leaking and about to overflow the catch basin.  I finally roused DH and he went up there and turned it off and turned the gas off.  So we had no hot water for showers this morning.  Luckily we all showered last night.  Landlord says he will have a new hot water heater installed tomorrow (crossing fingers on that).  DH will shower at the Y after his work tonight, DS took a cold shower and I'm going to be European and take a day off from showering!  I didn't make it to the Y today so it's not like I got super dirty.




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.



I have to say ALL OF THE ABOVE 

I love the food, the parade, the football, the lazing around, the BF shopping, the pausing to reflect on blessings and sharing them out loud with family.

We are going to be away from home for our 4th Thanksgiving in a row and I'm regretting the decision to go to NYC just a little bit now.  In addition to my friends not being there, a cousin and his family that I rarely see are coming from Austin this year and I will miss them.  I don't think I've seen their son since he was 2 and he's 9 now!

Today was a much better day than the last few have been.  I'm always so much more productive when I have a lot to do.  So, lots accomplished at work, lunch out with friends, 3 loads of laundry completed and thinking of maybe doing a 4th, 30 mins of stitching, 30 minutes spent reading, kitchen thoroughly cleaned, fridge cleaned out, trash and recycle taken out, recycle bucket cleaned.  Whew!   I feel like Pamela  But the best part about today was I won a contest on the radio  I won a $100 gift card to the Mall and a Rockette ornament worth $10  I am one of 30 people entered into a drawing to win a $1000 gift card to the Mall, a $1000 gift card to Diamonds Direct (a jewelry store-maybe a nationwide chain?), 4 front row tickets to the Rockettes show (they have a travelling show in our town), front row VIP parking at the Mall on BF (too bad I'm out of town), and lunch and dinner at a restaurant at the Mall.  They will announce the winner next Monday morning at 7:00am--I hope it's me

I should really play the lotto after winning the football pool at work last week and now this prize.   It has really put a spring in my step.

OK, off to do one final load of laundry, maybe some more reading and I promised DS we would watch How I Met Your Mother after he finishes studying for his geometry test tomorrow.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
*Congratulations aamomma!* 

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------49!
not reporting in for 1 week-----10
not reporting in for 2 weeks----1
not reporting in for 3 weeks----7
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------30
gains-----------------------------5
maintains------------------------5
losses----------------------------20
new or returning members ----0


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 9!
This weeks group loss = 8.6 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.11 %  
Total group weight loss so far 304.4 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
34%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 9? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 9 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.58% - MickeyMagic 
#9- 0.60% - goldcupmom 
#8- 0.61% - ClassicPooh2 
#7- 0.65% - carmiedog 
#6 - 0.86% - Craftydawn 
#5- 0.91% - Disneywedding2010 
#4- 1.21% - Worfiedoodles 
#3- 1.39% - 4Holidays 
#2- 1.53% - lisah0711 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 9 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 2.48% - thunderbird1*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations thunderbird1 !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 9 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 60% complete.


akhaloha  10.00
bellebookworm9  48.08
buzz5985  56.00
ClassicPooh2  30.00
cobbler  10.00
Desiree  33.33
dis-happy  9.09
Disneywedding2010  30.23
DopeyDame  0.00
dvccruiser76  23.08
EDuke98080  37.14
goldcupmom  33.73
jillbur  50.00
keenercam  21.00
LoraJ  16.67
lovehoney  38.75
lovetoscrap  33.33
MickeyMagic  55.56
mvlimmex  29.33
pjstevens  25.00
rafikifan2911  40.00
Rose&Mike  37.50
SettinSail  7.10
thunderbird1  44.00
tigger813  24.70
trinaweena  15.38
wickeys friend  40.00
Worfiedoodles  19.00 


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> First day back after a long weekend is always tough but this one is harder since we have this week and then next week is only 2 1/1 days because of Thanksgiving.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.
> 
> My favorite lately is coming home after feeding my dh's family.  After all the food is put away when I can put my feet up and have a small piece of pie and a cup of tea.  I also like having left overs to feed the guys for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Don't have much time to talk this morning.  Busy day, need to finish my last two letters of recommendationsand then my grades for the first marking period.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



My favorite part of Thanksgiving is being with my Mother's family - it's the only holiday we are all together.  I think the count of people for dinner is close to 50.  We eat in shifts, by age - it causes a big stir when you move up to another table LOL.  Eat off paper plates, plastic serviceware, nobody goes home hungry.  Everyone brings something.  The host supplies the turkeys.  I have mashed potatoes this year.  it's BYOB - a person could go broke buying beer and wine for this crew.  The designated drives are chosen early.  The host has a turkey fryer - so if you like you can bring your 10-15 pounder and have it fried up in under 15 minutes.  

I love Thanksgiving!!!

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone 

I finished my letters of recommendation yesterday

Now I only have to finish my grades for today and I will be in a fantastic mood.

Congrats to all the Biggest Losers and the HH participants.

Question of the Day

If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.

Off to get dressed and finish grades. 

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers! 

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially our biggest loser, *thunderbird1*!  I see quite a few names of folks who mostly read and don't post much.  Please take a few minutes and post and share what is working for you.    I was happy to see my own name on the list and I'll make it to number 1 once this challenge, I hope.  

*CC,* sounds like your life is getting back to normal after the big storm.   And that voice that says that you don't have any friends and aren't good enough for things is a liar!  

*Shawn,* wow good thing that the water heater let go before you guys left for your trip!  It's too bad about not seeing your friends in NYC but I know that you will have a wonderful time.    You did have a *pjlla* like day! 

*Sue,* thanks for being our weightkeeper! 

*Janis,* that is quite a crew that you have for your Thanksgiving celebration.  Is fried turkey really as wonderful as people claim it is? 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.



*Dona,* good luck getting your grades done so you can relax a bit! 

If I had unlimited funds our next vacation would be the Knights and Lights Adventures by Disney tour with a little side trip to Disneyland Paris.  DS really wants to go to London.  It looks like a very fun trip but very, very expensive.  

I got rid of my water weight from running so have these next few days to be OP and get a bit closer to my goal for November.   

Have a great day all!


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.




Disney related, I would stay for a longer time (I don't know, like maybe a month lol) and make sure we sleep in Cinderella's castle!

For a non-Disney vacation, I think I would take a cruise around the world and stay in a luxury suite. 

Hmmm...is it summer yet? I need a vacation!

Well, I finally got ahold of the parent who seems to be ignoring me. Let's hope she actually shows up today for the IEP meeting, seeing as though the IEP started last Wednesday. 

Other than that, not much else to do today. I need to work on my last week of my online class and finish everything up. Whoohoo! I am going to the gym at 4:30 for a circuit training class, and I have to arrange transportation the next two days   My car didn't pass inspection because of rust/rotting underneath on the frame. It's not that old (6 years), but I have heard from numerous people, that our county uses something new on the roads during winter and they are seeing more rust on people's cars.  So I have to drop it off tomorrow to be welded and pick it up Thursday. I think I have tomorrow figured out, but DH doesn't get done with school until 4 on Thursday and he will have his car. I am done at 3 and so are my boys. And, DS8 has an orthodontist evaluation at 4:45. I am hoping my car will be finished and I can pick it up during lunch! If not, I hope my sister can come get me and the boys. What a mess lol. 

Well, I hope everyone has a great day. 

Jill


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.



We would go a week or two before Christmas and rent a grand villa or maybe a two bedroom and a studio). I would take my mom, my brother, and a staff from his group home. We would go to MVMCP, the Osbourne Lights, and the Candelight Processional.

I'm actually making a Disney bucket list, and unlimited funds would definitely help knock some stuff off that list!


----------



## AUdisneyDad

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> With the holidays fast approaching, what do you do to relieve stress?  I am hoping that it is not eating.



I try to go for runs/walks.  The last two years I've trained for the WDW half marathon so it always gave me an excuse to leave for awhile when family is in town.  I know it sounds bad but a person can only handle so much madness.  This year I'm training for the full so it doubles my time out, however DW is training for the half (her first) so we get to spend a lot of us time along with DD (3yo) on our Saturday runs.  This alone helps us not stress about silly things.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> It is Saturday  When do you do your grocery shopping?  Do you plan your meals including breakfast and lunch?



We usually do our shopping Sunday morning after 7:45 mass.  The stores are empty and the shelves are usually stocked full.  We do plan our meals.  Mostly dinner and make enough to have leftovers for the next day.  We do not plan breakfast during the week, just weekends.  During the week we usually do fruit and yogurt.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> Is there any special thing that you personally do to celebrate the holidays?  Not with the family.



I try to get two or three Angels from the Angel Tree and go shopping for them.  I know how these children feel, not knowing if they are going to get anything from Santa.  I know how it is to see your parents struggle to make ends meet and the look on their faces when they're not sure if Christmas will come.  So if I can help make a child feel like a child for just one day that makes me feel like maybe I did at least one thing right in my life. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> What is your favorite part of Thanksgiving?  It could be a special food, a special event.



My grandmothers/mothers banana pudding, hands down.  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.



If we had unlimited funds I believe we would spend a month at each and every Disney park around the world.  we would eat at every possible dining location, all healthy options of course.  I would have to say though WDW would have to be during Christmas.  I love it down there during this time of year.

Hope everyone has a great day!!!

Tim


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.


I would love to take my whole family, and my best friend and her family to disney world together.  All my nieces and nephews have been at least once, but never all together.  My friend is from Ireland, and her vacation dollars are always spend on going to Ireland to visit her family, and I know her kids would love to go to wdw.  I occassionally buy lottery scratch tickets for me and ds, and before we scratch them, we talk about what we'll do with the million dollars, and a big family trip is top on the list. 

Congrats to all our top losers, especially Thunderbird, our #1!!!

When you go to the grocery store and walk by the refridgerater cookie dough, just walk on past the candy cane sugar cookie dough, don't buy it like I did last night, unless you have more reserve than I ended up having.  I only baked half of the roll, and they were delicious, but I ended up eating 8 cookies.  Still had the points for them, but still didn't need to eat so many.  Got to try and remember that nothing tastes as good as thin feels.  

*CC*- on your mom. Thank you for doing HH, and glad you are getting back to normal again after storm.  Unbelieveable.  

*Sue*-Thank you for all your hard work as weightkeeper.

*Janis*-Thank you for hosting this challenge.  I don't think I say thank you enough to everyone who makes these challenge a success.  It is so appreciated.  

I love reading about everyone's Thanksgiving traditions.  We are going to western ma to my brother's for the first time this year, and it will be a small group, and I'm very excited.  And thanks Gretchen for the reminder, to pack our Apples to Apples game.  We love that.  Maybe my sil and I will not drink too much and go shopping at midnight.   Nah, probably not. 

The New England dis-meet sounds great, and Yankee Candle is a great idea.  I wonder if there is anything in central MA too?  I can't think of anything.  Boston is also fun with lots of different things to do.  I met Tracey on the Disney Christmas Carol train dis meet 2 years ago.  I'll keep my eyes open for anything disneylike around too.  
And Jan 2013 marathon weekend will also be in my sights.  You never know what the next year will bring.  

Congrats to all our losers, maintainers, and gainers, for never giving up.  We can do this!!


----------



## tigger813

Attn: NE Disers Bornteach posted an upcoming Dismeet to see The Muppets on Sunday Dec. 4th on the Podcast thread. It will take place at the Chunky's in Nashua. Here's the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2833005
We won't be able to attend it as that's the day of the matinee for Ash's school musical but everyone is welcome! We love to have new people join us! We're hoping to do another one when Earl of Sandwich opens in Boston.

Finally some good news: We booked our flight down to Disney for PCC3.0 next June. We got a 9:30 flight out of Boston on Jet Blue. The other family is joining us! The kids can all do the dance recital and then go home and get cleaned up. We will probably fly back on SW. 

Feeling much better today though still somewhat congested. Bought some Afrin this morning which is helping me quite a bit. 

Settinsail- Hope they get that water heater fixed fast! At least it's not too cold down there but cold showers are no fun!

Cloudy day here and in the 60s. Here at work until 2 and then I have to run some errands and pick Ash up. She has dancing tonight and I need to run to the grocery store again as no one told me we were out of bread. Hoping to do a bigger grocery trip tomorrow. I need to run to Nashua to AC Moore to get sweatshirts for the anniversary shirts I hope to make for my parents before next week. I have a sweater to send my mother as well so I hope to send it out by Saturday. Gotta pullout their wedding album so I can find the right photo and copy it.

Got some stuff to do!

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 9 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.58% - MickeyMagic
> #9- 0.60% - goldcupmom
> #8- 0.61% - ClassicPooh2
> #7- 0.65% - carmiedog
> #6 - 0.86% - Craftydawn
> #5- 0.91% - Disneywedding2010
> #4- 1.21% - Worfiedoodles
> #3- 1.39% - 4Holidays
> #2- 1.53% - lisah0711
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.48% - thunderbird1*



A big congrats to all our BL for this weeik!!  Lots of newer folks and a few of us  more "experienced"  Biggest Losers!  Nice to see a good mix!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone
> 
> I finished my letters of recommendation yesterday
> 
> Now I only have to finish my grades for today and I will be in a fantastic mood.
> 
> 
> Yeah for you!!
> 
> Congrats to all the Biggest Losers and the HH participants.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.
> 
> Off to get dressed and finish grades.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



Well.... if it were Disney, I would definitely stay Deluxe (not sure where, probably BLT with MK view).... and it would be an extended vacation so that I could enjoy more than just the parks.  I'd love a day or so to tour all of the resorts, maybe a day to spend at the water parks, and a full day of relaxing, no parks, no resorts.... just a leisurely swim and maybe some shopping at DTD.  

Outside of Disney.... probably a trip to Europe.... a FULL ON  European tour.... a bit of Wales, a bit of Scotland, a bit of Italy, France, Austria, etc, etc. etc!  And some time in Ireland on the way home!!



tigger813 said:


> Attn: NE Disers Bornteach posted an upcoming Dismeet to see The Muppets on Sunday Dec. 4th on the Podcast thread. It will take place at the Chunky's in Nashua. Here's the link:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2833005
> 
> OOooh... thanks for the heads-up!  Anyone else here game for that!??  I could actually FIT IT into my schedule! Our States robotics tournament is 12/3, but I believe I am totally free on 12/4.   NOt sure if I would come alone or bring a child, but regardless....
> 
> We won't be able to attend it as that's the day of the matinee for Ash's school musical but everyone is welcome! We love to have new people join us! We're hoping to do another one when Earl of Sandwich opens in Boston.
> 
> Finally some good news: We booked our flight down to Disney for PCC3.0 next June. We got a 9:30 flight out of Boston on Jet Blue. The other family is joining us! The kids can all do the dance recital and then go home and get cleaned up. We will probably fly back on SW.
> 
> Feeling much better today though still somewhat congested. Bought some Afrin this morning which is helping me quite a bit.
> 
> Settinsail- Hope they get that water heater fixed fast! At least it's not too cold down there but cold showers are no fun!
> 
> Cloudy day here and in the 60s. Here at work until 2 and then I have to run some errands and pick Ash up. She has dancing tonight and I need to run to the grocery store again as no one told me we were out of bread. Hoping to do a bigger grocery trip tomorrow. I need to run to Nashua to AC Moore to get sweatshirts for the anniversary shirts I hope to make for my parents before next week. I have a sweater to send my mother as well so I hope to send it out by Saturday. Gotta pullout their wedding album so I can find the right photo and copy it.
> 
> Got some stuff to do!
> 
> TTFN



Glad you are feeling better.

**************

Happy Tuesday friends!  I had Bible study this morning and I was prepared for our "pre-study" walk/prayer time, but the other gals didn't show.    I was just about to head out alone when one other girl came racing into the parking lot and she came to walk with me.  Our "leaders" didn't even show and I got no message that this time was cancelled.  Not sure what is up with that, but I had an excellent walk and enjoyed talking with this other Mom who I don't know very well.

DD's stress level is absolutely off the charts right now and I just don't know what I can do to help her.  And of course, anything that is going wrong now is totally my fault.  I have been trying to help her with keeping her room picked up, bed made, laundry clean, swim bag packed/unpacked, lunch sack packed/unpacked.  But I cannot do her homework for her, I can't do swim practice for her, I cannot go to school for her.  

This morning's melt down situation was over not having any clean jeans.  Last night I asked the ENTIRE FAMILY if everyone had clean jeans for today because I had a large load of jeans in the washer and I was going to wait and hang them out on the clothesline today UNLESS SOMEONE NEEDED SOME IMMEDIATELY!  Well, of course, she never answered me and it was 20 minutes before time to leave and she had no clean pants.  Oh well, too bad, so sad.... not much I could do about it.  Jeans DO NOT dry in the dryer in 20 minutes.  It definitely started her day on the wrong note. 

I ran to the grocery this morning to grab a few of the food pantry items that the kids need to bring to school this week.  Hopefully that will be it for grocery stops until right before T.giving.  I'm trying hard to use up some pantry overages and freezer overstock right now.    If we can make do with carrots, celery, onions, peppers, bananas and apples for the next 7 days, I might make it!

I'm working tomorrow for the first time this school year.  I am looking forward to the paycheck, but not the work day.  BUt it is in Kindergarten, so it won't be stressful.... just busy.

Well.... off to make beds.  Didn't get a chance this morning before we had to run out of the house to get DD to her "before school" class at 7:15.  

I'll try to pop on tonight, maybe during BL?? TTYL..................P


----------



## jillbur

If I don't laugh, I may cry. My parent who said she'd be here today for an IEP meeting didn't show up. I told my boss I am done trying to get her signature. I have 6 History classes I teach twice a day. I do not have time to track down parents who don't care about their kids. I'm leaving up to her home school district now. Ahhhhh...that felt good to vent. Thanks!


----------



## SettinSail

Congrats to all the winners this week!   Working hard to see my name up there next week!

Jill, I do not blame you for venting!  Your kid needs an IEP, you work hard to come up with it and they won't even show up   Sad.

Pam, Sorry to hear about DD.  She must be really stressed, it does not even sound like her usual self.  I am sure she realizes all the help and support you provide but just too stressed out right now.  Hope she gets a break soon or gets used to all she's got going on.  Hope you enjoyed the Kindergarden class.

Kathy, I told my son about the 8 cookies and he said "That group rocks!"   You are now his hero!

Janis, wow that is quite a crowd at Thanksgiving! 

Tracey, glad you are feeling better and  for booked airfare!

LisaH, we had the same thought about the water heater and our trip next week

Hello to everyone else!

QOTD: With unlimited funds, I would take a long vacation (assuming I can take the time off work .  I would go back to Europe and see all my old friends and visit some old favorite places and some new places.  Greece, Israel, Turkey, Dubai are some places I would like to go one day.  I would like to have a travel companion other than my family for once!  (They have to pay their own way)

Well, my landlord and the plumber are installing the new hot water heater now.  I'm actually impressed that it only took him one day to do it.   I'm so used to my old horrible landlord in Germany.

Went to Yankee Candle today and bought a travel tin that I read about on the Budget Board.  I plan to take use it in our hotel room next week.  It's a tiny little air freshner that you just slide open and shut.  I got the "Clean Cotton" fragrance, hoping it will just be a very light scent and not too perfumy.  

I can't believe we are leaving for NYC next Weds !!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.



Ooh, unlimited funds! I like the sound of that! Not to be greedy, but like *Lisah* I would do an ABD trip! I don't even know which one, but I'm just going to say the Egyptian one they cancelled -- assuming it's back on and safe  If not, I think I'd do one of the Italian itineraries. Now that would be magical 

Maria


----------



## cclovesdis

Well, I tracked most of what I ate today. It was not pretty. I exercised, so that's a positive. 

I have no idea what I ate for dinner. My father made it when I wasn't home and it likely included a more than necessary amount of whole eggs and an abundance of GF breadcrumbs.

I am exhausted for some reason. I napped for about 2 hours today. I'm not sure why I'm so tired. I have a few plans for tomorrow, which will hopefully keep me busy enough that I won't end up taking a nap.

*Lisa:* Thanks for the support with my mom!  It's been another rough night with her. I am hoping one of tomorrow's errands helps resolve an issue or two. (Of course, they are her's, not mine, but guess who is trying to calm things down? )

It occurred to me that since I started the WISH BL Challenges, I have gained 40 lbs.  I feel like I am completely stuck. I checked with the pharmacist today and it is not my meds. Actually, some of them cause weight loss. I will be bringing plenty of water with me tomorrow and am optimistic that that will help. I figure I'll "start at the very beginning, for that's a very good place to start." 

I want to be in charge of preparing every dinner, but that just leads to complaints. My mom doesn't like the way I grocery shop, my father is sick of chicken, and neither of them like how many dishes they need to wash after I cook/fry/bake, etc. anything. (Because goodness knows I can't wash the dishes myself. ) I can't menu plan; that gets rejected. I went grocery shopping about 2 months ago to 2 grocery stores, Ocean State Job Lot, and CVS and spent $130. I came home with meat for about 10 meals, plus deli meat, some GF stuff for me, and other odds and ends. I don't understand how that means I don't grocery shop well. 

Anyway, enough venting. I think I'll go write a grocery list. 

Hope everyone has a great rest of the night and a great day tomorrow!


----------



## cclovesdis

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.



If it is WDW, I'd love to stay CL at the Grand Floridian, or the Polynesian. I love the theming of the Poly, and the GF is the best on property. CL at the Wilderness Lodge would be great too. Or at the Beach Club. So, basically I want to stay CL.

My other dream is to go to Paris and Disneyland Paris.


----------



## tigger813

Just set my alarm for 5:30 tomorrow morning. Going to get Ash up to take a shower and wash her hair and I will get up and do the 2 mile WATP workout with weights. 

Got big plans for shopping tomorrow morning. Need to get stuff for Thanksgiving so I can avoid the stores next week. Brian and I will make a list once the kids are in bed. Need to go through the cupboards and see what we need and want for next week.

Brian got the chili made and it's got heat! I hope we win again this year! The money would be nice.

Well, if we can convince my parents to fly up with my sister, my brother will contribute to my flying them back in January on SW. It's just convincing them. It shouldn't be bad if they have a companion and the connecting SW flight through BWI is a nice flight. Hope we can book the flights in the next week. It's just convincing my Mom to fly. 

Time to start making our lists.

TTFN


----------



## mackeysmom

Sorry I've been out of touch for the past few days - just busy with "life". 

Didn't have the best week weight-wise - I was PMS'ing, and was craving salty foods.  Normally, I just have a little bloating - don't normally crave things, but I couldn't get enough of the salty stuff.  Popcorn, pistachio nuts, Special K chips, etc.   Needless to say, the scale was up a few pounds.

Yesterday, though, I did the coolest thing.  My sister, a friend, and I went on a Pizza Walking Tour.   It was a three-hour walking tour through Little Italy, Chinatown, and Greenwich Village.  We learned all about the history of pizza - how it came to NYC from Italy, the history of the old coal-fired stoves, etc.  Along the way, we stopped at three different pizza places and sampled slices.  We also stopped at a small cheese shop and got to sample fresh mozzarella cheese that was made just minutes earlier.  

It was great - if anybody is looking for something different to do in NYC, I totally recommend it.  The tickets were $35 and well worth it.  We even got a "pizza goody bag" to bring home.  We also lucked out with the weather - we are having some unseasonably warm weather and yesterday was perfect walking weather.   

Back on track today.

- Laura


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.

Had a great day yesterday.  Got a text that ds2 was coming home to pick up a package that had arrived at the house.  So I made meatloaf and mashed potatoes for dinner (his favorite).  We had a nice evening

I finished my grades yesterdayso I am pretty excited 

Question of the Day

Share your favorite go to breakfast and lunch

Will be back later.  Off to get dressed.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Share your favorite go to breakfast and lunch


Breakfast most often is a banana and chobani yogurt, maybe some grapes or piece of turkey as I pack lunches.
Lunch is often leftovers from the night before for me, or turkey/chicken/tuna sandwich with fruit and yogurt.  

Good morning everyone!

Had myself a big ol cheeseburger last night at Texas Roadhouse.  We went to visit my aunt and uncle at a rest home in nh after work/school and got lost on the way, and when we got there they were eating in the dining room, so we were there a lot longer than we thought we would and I had not planned or brought any snacks, so when we got back toward home around 8 we stopped for supper, and we were starving.  So I ate too many peanuts, half a roll, almost the whole cheeseburger, but I did get a  cup of chili instead of fries, and a big glass of sangria.  I blame my sister for that, she's a bad influence, but it was delicious.  So I've only got one more off day on the pjlla plan before Thanksgiving.  Funny thing, I stepped on the scale and was down half a pound.  I thought I'd be way up with the late dinner and sodium.  So today is a fresh day, healthy lunch packed, healthy breakfast eaten, and we have the football banquet tonight, and I will plan and follow through and just eat what I have left for points.  

*Pamela* -The muppet move would have been fun, but it's michael's birthday and we're having the family over that day.  I met so many nice people at the christmas train dis meet, even if no other bl folks go, it would be a lot of fun, I'm sure.  

*Shawn*- glad someone is proud of me for gorging on cookies.  I like that clean cotton scent, and the travel tin sounds awesome. What a great idea.  Maybe one year after all our children are grown and college is paid for, we'll all take a big trip together.   

*CC*-I'm so glad you are still here and trying.  I know it's so frustrating for the scale to be going the wrong way, and so hard for you with the food allergies too.  I just checked when I first joined a bl challenge, looks like fall of 2008, I was 15 pounds lighter than I am right now.  It is something we just need to work on as a lifestyle, and every little change we make will help to bring us success, and one day I know the weight will come off again, and stay off for both of us.  Hang in there.  Never give up.  You are not alone. 

*Jill*-Thank you for all  you do to help those children you work with every day.  I can not imagine how frustrating and sad it can be to see parents that don't give their all to their children. 

*Tracey*-Thanks for the dis meet info.  I wish we could go.  I am sure it will be a blast. 

*Laura*-The pizza tour sounds like so much fun.  

Hello to everyone else!!  Have a great day!!


----------



## pjlla

SettinSail said:


> Pam, Sorry to hear about DD.  She must be really stressed, it does not even sound like her usual self.  I am sure she realizes all the help and support you provide but just too stressed out right now.  Hope she gets a break soon or gets used to all she's got going on.  Hope you enjoyed the Kindergarden class.
> 
> Actually, I am hoping that the T.giving break cuts her some slack and allows her some rest and relaxation.  Then it will be a big push before Christmas.  She has a "We The People" competition 12/6 and another one 1/9... once those are done things will lighten up a bit. She doesn't have that class next semester, so that will definitely take some of the homework off her shoulders.  But if the team does well at local competition, they will go to Nationals in late February, which will probably mean some after-school/before-school meetings.  And, of course, swim season will be in high gear by then.
> 
> QOTD: With unlimited funds, I would take a long vacation (assuming I can take the time off work .  I would go back to Europe and see all my old friends and visit some old favorite places and some new places.  Greece, Israel, Turkey, Dubai are some places I would like to go one day.  I would like to have a travel companion other than my family for once!  (They have to pay their own way)
> 
> I'll come with you!!
> 
> Well, my landlord and the plumber are installing the new hot water heater now.  I'm actually impressed that it only took him one day to do it.   I'm so used to my old horrible landlord in Germany.
> 
> Went to Yankee Candle today and bought a travel tin that I read about on the Budget Board.  I plan to take use it in our hotel room next week.  It's a tiny little air freshner that you just slide open and shut.  I got the "Clean Cotton" fragrance, hoping it will just be a very light scent and not too perfumy.
> 
> I can't believe we are leaving for NYC next Weds !!!



I am not a big YC fan, but I do like the Clean Cotton fragrance.... nice and light and fairly natural.  It should be fine.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ooh, unlimited funds! I like the sound of that! Not to be greedy, but like *Lisah* I would do an ABD trip! I don't even know which one, but I'm just going to say the Egyptian one they cancelled -- assuming it's back on and safe  If not, I think I'd do one of the Italian itineraries. Now that would be magical
> 
> Maria



Ooo....oooo... CAN I COME???



cclovesdis said:


> Well, I tracked most of what I ate today. It was not pretty. I exercised, so that's a positive.
> 
> I have no idea what I ate for dinner. My father made it when I wasn't home and it likely included a more than necessary amount of whole eggs and an abundance of GF breadcrumbs.
> 
> I am exhausted for some reason. I napped for about 2 hours today. I'm not sure why I'm so tired. I have a few plans for tomorrow, which will hopefully keep me busy enough that I won't end up taking a nap.
> 
> *Lisa:* Thanks for the support with my mom!  It's been another rough night with her. I am hoping one of tomorrow's errands helps resolve an issue or two. (Of course, they are her's, not mine, but guess who is trying to calm things down? )
> 
> It occurred to me that since I started the WISH BL Challenges, I have gained 40 lbs.  I feel like I am completely stuck. I checked with the pharmacist today and it is not my meds. Actually, some of them cause weight loss. I will be bringing plenty of water with me tomorrow and am optimistic that that will help. I figure I'll "start at the very beginning, for that's a very good place to start."
> 
> I want to be in charge of preparing every dinner, but that just leads to complaints. My mom doesn't like the way I grocery shop, my father is sick of chicken, and neither of them like how many dishes they need to wash after I cook/fry/bake, etc. anything. (Because goodness knows I can't wash the dishes myself. ) I can't menu plan; that gets rejected. I went grocery shopping about 2 months ago to 2 grocery stores, Ocean State Job Lot, and CVS and spent $130. I came home with meat for about 10 meals, plus deli meat, some GF stuff for me, and other odds and ends. I don't understand how that means I don't grocery shop well.
> 
> Anyway, enough venting. I think I'll go write a grocery list.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great rest of the night and a great day tomorrow!







mackeysmom said:


> Sorry I've been out of touch for the past few days - just busy with "life".
> 
> Didn't have the best week weight-wise - I was PMS'ing, and was craving salty foods.  Normally, I just have a little bloating - don't normally crave things, but I couldn't get enough of the salty stuff.  Popcorn, pistachio nuts, Special K chips, etc.   Needless to say, the scale was up a few pounds.
> 
> Yesterday, though, I did the coolest thing.  My sister, a friend, and I went on a Pizza Walking Tour.   It was a three-hour walking tour through Little Italy, Chinatown, and Greenwich Village.  We learned all about the history of pizza - how it came to NYC from Italy, the history of the old coal-fired stoves, etc.  Along the way, we stopped at three different pizza places and sampled slices.  We also stopped at a small cheese shop and got to sample fresh mozzarella cheese that was made just minutes earlier.
> 
> It was great - if anybody is looking for something different to do in NYC, I totally recommend it.  The tickets were $35 and well worth it.  We even got a "pizza goody bag" to bring home.  We also lucked out with the weather - we are having some unseasonably warm weather and yesterday was perfect walking weather.
> 
> Back on track today.
> 
> - Laura



That sounds so neat!  And nice of the weather to cooperate!  I would like to spend some time looking around HERE for neat things like that.  We don't have a lot of free weekends as a family, but when we do, we struggle to find something new to do.  



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Had a great day yesterday.  Got a text that ds2 was coming home to pick up a package that had arrived at the house.  So I made meatloaf and mashed potatoes for dinner (his favorite).  We had a nice evening
> 
> 
> You're such a good momma!  That is my DS's favorite homemade meal as well!
> 
> I finished my grades yesterdayso I am pretty excited
> 
> And you're a good teacher too!Question of the Day
> 
> Share your favorite go to breakfast and lunch
> 
> Will be back later.  Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I presume you mean HEALTHY breakfast and lunch!

Breakfast..... steel cut oats topped with 1 tb. of brown sugar and a splash of almond milk.... sometimes with a bit of fruit.  That is a splurge that I usually have only once as week.  On a more daily basis I really enjoy egg white omelets with veggie fillings like sauteed spinach and onions or broccoli and roasted red peppers.  Sometimes with a bit of light cheddar, sometimes not.

Lunch is all over the board for me..... salads, hummus and veggies, cottage cheese, greek yogurt, turkey wrap with lots of veggies and sprouts on flaxseed and oat bran pita.  



mikamah said:


> .
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Had myself a big ol cheeseburger last night at Texas Roadhouse.  We went to visit my aunt and uncle at a rest home in nh after work/school and got lost on the way, and when we got there they were eating in the dining room, so we were there a lot longer than we thought we would and I had not planned or brought any snacks, so when we got back toward home around 8 we stopped for supper, and we were starving.  So I ate too many peanuts, half a roll, almost the whole cheeseburger, but I did get a  cup of chili instead of fries, and a big glass of sangria.  I blame my sister for that, she's a bad influence, but it was delicious.  So I've only got one more off day on the pjlla plan before Thanksgiving.  Funny thing, I stepped on the scale and was down half a pound.  I thought I'd be way up with the late dinner and sodium.  So today is a fresh day, healthy lunch packed, healthy breakfast eaten, and we have the football banquet tonight, and I will plan and follow through and just eat what I have left for points.
> 
> YEAH for half a pound!!
> 
> *Pamela* -The muppet move would have been fun, but it's michael's birthday and we're having the family over that day.  I met so many nice people at the christmas train dis meet, even if no other bl folks go, it would be a lot of fun, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> I won't go it there aren't other WISH folks going.... I'm too weird about meeting new folks.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!  Have a great day!!



***********

Morning friends!  I sitting in my Kindergarten classroom and gotta fly out to get the kiddos in about 2 minutes, so I'll be quick!

Got up at 4:30 am to get DD to her swim practice car pool.  Came home and did a solid 20 minute workout of calesthenics and free weights while watching the conclusion of last night's BL show (fell asleep before the end).  Hit the shower, got DS up and of course, flew through the rest of my morning!  If I can get in a 20 minute walk at some point today (either at lunchtime or after school) I'll consider it a good day, exercise wise!

I had a brand new blouse I bought last spring to wear today, so I feel kind of pretty!  

I am looking forward to a good day with the kids!  ................P


----------



## pjlla

Well, the morning went well.  It was a nice bunch of kids and we had plenty to do, plus we played outside for about 25 minutes.  Not too tough.

Got my salad next to me now..... I have an extended lunch break since I am in for a Kindergarten teacher and not an aide.  I will have my salad now and then have my little sandwich in about 30 minutes.   I saved half of my apple from snack for later today.  

I  have a beef roast in the crockpot today to make shredded beef soft tacos tonight.  I was rushing this morning and couldn't put my hands on the recipe (should have found it last night....), so I hope I put the right stuff in the crockpot!  It should be fine, regardless.

DD is skipping swim again tonight because of homework..... she RARELY does this and two nights in a row is unheard of!!  I feel bad she is slammed right now with so much work, but other than not asking her to do any extra chores at home and trying to help her out with stuff like laundry and bed making, there isn't anything I can do to help.

The UP side to this is that I won't have to go out tonight!  I might actually spend more than 10 productive minutes at my scrapping table!  I'm fairly caught up with laundry (one load in the dryer instead of the line today because of rain), and dinner won't create a lot of dishes, so I should have some free time tonight!

Well.... off to get prepped for afternoon class!.................P


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD  TRIPS-  I have a list of fantasy trips.  Europe,all of it.  Several Med cruises, river cruises, Like to see all the disney parks around the world, Alaska, Hawaii.

 I would also love to hit all the big events for one yr at WDW, like f&G, SWW, F&W,as well as the parties and specials weekend,festival of masters...this of course would be while I have a suite resvd at a deluxe, and being ale to do all the tours, fireworks cruises, sig dining, shows and such that are avail.  

I need to hit the powerball for these!

QOTD  Goto B and L- Fiber 1 cereal with skim milk or egg beaters on a slice of hi fiber tst.  Quick and easy. Lunch is dif items.  Salads with chix on it, tuna, wrap or sand, lots of leftovers from dinner.

I think lunch is always my hardest to figure out.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hi everyone...

Sorry, I tend to disappear in long lengths of time and this time I didn't even realize it had been that long.

Update:

Still trying to get TX house rented out. I'm about ready to strangle this realtor. Told her she has til beginning of December to get it rented out or I'm just going to put it on the market to get it sold. She's had several people look at it and people are so dang picky. "Oh I like it but don't want to deal with the pool." So we got the pool knocked down. "Oh we like it but the driveway is dirty." HELLOOO!! Its a freaking driveway!! I'm so sick of having to shell out all this money for them to get stuff done. I'm having enough issues at it is right now I'm sick of the headache.

Maddie's birthday was yesterday. She would of been 6. Sunday I was okay but Monday - Wednesday I was a complete mess. I got half a**ed workouts in, ate pizza hut the last two days, didn't wear my pedometer, and just overall blah. I did a short 20 minute strength workout yesterday. I know it was all emotional and its expected this time of year for me. 

I'm trying to get in a better frame of mind and trying to enjoy the holidays again. I even turned on my Christmas station on my Pandora while I worked out yesterday. I'll have days where I'm okay and other days where I'm the biggest Grinch on the planet. 

I'm hoping the few days at Disney with my best friend for my birthday will help to turn this really massive emotional funk around. Then I'm going to see my mom mid December for a week for her birthday. 

Sorry, to be such a debbie downer. 

Oh, and for those of you who want to see my beautiful angel here ya go:


----------



## Disneywedding2010

> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 9 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.58% - MickeyMagic
> #9- 0.60% - goldcupmom
> #8- 0.61% - ClassicPooh2
> #7- 0.65% - carmiedog
> #6 - 0.86% - Craftydawn
> #5- 0.91% - Disneywedding2010
> #4- 1.21% - Worfiedoodles
> #3- 1.39% - 4Holidays
> #2- 1.53% - lisah0711
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.48% - thunderbird1


 Congrats everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just selected my dates for the college program: January 11th-May 11th! It's the second move in date, so I'm very excited-and that means less time between my last day of work at school and first day of work there!


----------



## SettinSail

cclovesdis said:


> Well, I tracked most of what I ate today. It was not pretty. I exercised, so that's a positive.



Hey, atleast you tracked it   I like your attitude, yes you are at a very good place to start!  Not like all the fools who "start" on Jan 1st!
 For you CC, you do so much for others, I wish you had more support for you at home.  Are you still thinking of moving out or waiting until you have another job?   Hang in there



tigger813 said:


> Just set my alarm for 5:30 tomorrow morning.



This is what time I get up every morning!  But I wish I could get things done, instead I am going to work.  What a time sucker that is
I hope you got a lot accomplished today.



mackeysmom said:


> Yesterday, though, I did the coolest thing.  My sister, a friend, and I went on a Pizza Walking Tour.   It was a three-hour walking tour through Little Italy, Chinatown, and Greenwich Village.  We learned all about the history of pizza - how it came to NYC from Italy, the history of the old coal-fired stoves, etc.  Along the way, we stopped at three different pizza places and sampled slices.  We also stopped at a small cheese shop and got to sample fresh mozzarella cheese that was made just minutes earlier.
> 
> It was great - if anybody is looking for something different to do in NYC, I totally recommend it.  The tickets were $35 and well worth it.  We even got a "pizza goody bag" to bring home.  We also lucked out with the weather - we are having some unseasonably warm weather and yesterday was perfect walking weather.
> 
> Back on track today.
> 
> - Laura



Can you give me a link for that - it sounds like something fun for us next week when we visit!   I bought a down coat for next week but now I'm not sure if I need it.   I would rarely ever need it here.



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Had a great day yesterday.  Got a text that ds2 was coming home to pick up a package that had arrived at the house.  So I made meatloaf and mashed potatoes for dinner (his favorite).  We had a nice evening
> 
> I finished my grades yesterdayso I am pretty excited
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Share your favorite go to breakfast and lunch
> 
> Will be back later.  Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



That is DH's favorite meal here.   

Fav breakfast:  cereal & skim milk - fruit about 90 mins later

Fav go to lunch: If I'm at home I make my fake buffalo chicken sandwich.  For work I like a sandwich on the sandwich thin bread with veg strips/hummus dip, almonds and a yogurt.



mikamah said:


> Had myself a big ol cheeseburger last night at Texas Roadhouse.
> 
> *Shawn*- glad someone is proud of me for gorging on cookies.  I like that clean cotton scent, and the travel tin sounds awesome. What a great idea.  Maybe one year after all our children are grown and college is paid for, we'll all take a big trip together.



Cheesburger and a big glass of Sangria?   Now you are MY hero

I will hold you to going on that trip with me and now Pamela wants to come too so it will be a girls European adventure

Funny how the scale is.   I think sometimes a heavy eating day in the midst of several light eating days is just the trick to get things moving on the scale!
Nice of you to visit the nursing home



pjlla said:


> I am not a big YC fan, but I do like the Clean Cotton fragrance.... nice and light and fairly natural.  It should be fine.



Me neither.....I can almost get a headache before I walk out of there!



pjlla said:


> I  have a beef roast in the crockpot today to make shredded beef soft tacos tonight.



Yum, that sounds good!   I get tired of ground beef, that sounds like a good alternative.   I have some bocca crumbles in the freezer but I'll have to use them in some heavy sauce like for a spaghetti so the family won't know.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Maddie's birthday was yesterday. She would of been 6.
> Sorry, to be such a debbie downer.



What a cutie   I hope you are able to focus on the good memories you have    Hoping for better days ahead for you.

Around here, rental houses get under contract very quickly.  A lot of people move to this area and I guess they want to try things out first.  We were very lucky to get the rental house we did although it seems to be falling apart around us.  Atleast the landlord is very responsive.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just selected my dates for the college program: January 11th-May 11th! It's the second move in date, so I'm very excited-and that means less time between my last day of work at school and first day of work there!


 
That was fast!

About time for me to pick up son from Driver's Ed.   2 more days and he is done with the classroom part.  He'll have the behind the wheel part in about 8 weeks.   Got our new hot water heater yesterday and it's working great.  Right about bedtime, DS pointed out the water stains on the ceiling in his bedroomso we had him sleep across the hall to be safe and had landlord come back over today.   I don't think it's so bad that the ceiling would fall in but now I'm worried about mold/mildew.  He says he's going to have some one spray it next week-not sure what that means...


----------



## pjlla

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Sorry, I tend to disappear in long lengths of time and this time I didn't even realize it had been that long.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Still trying to get TX house rented out. I'm about ready to strangle this realtor. Told her she has til beginning of December to get it rented out or I'm just going to put it on the market to get it sold. She's had several people look at it and people are so dang picky. "Oh I like it but don't want to deal with the pool." So we got the pool knocked down. "Oh we like it but the driveway is dirty." HELLOOO!! Its a freaking driveway!! I'm so sick of having to shell out all this money for them to get stuff done. I'm having enough issues at it is right now I'm sick of the headache.
> 
> Wow... I can't believe people are SO picky about a rental property.  When I was younger and trying to rent, I just wanted something safe and affordable!
> 
> Maddie's birthday was yesterday. She would of been 6. Sunday I was okay but Monday - Wednesday I was a complete mess. I got half a**ed workouts in, ate pizza hut the last two days, didn't wear my pedometer, and just overall blah. I did a short 20 minute strength workout yesterday. I know it was all emotional and its expected this time of year for me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us.  As you seem to realize, it is perfectly natural and normal for you to be in a total FUNK when these special days come around.   Try to get in a few more workouts.... it might help you feel more "in control" of life and might bring you a few endorphins.
> I'm trying to get in a better frame of mind and trying to enjoy the holidays again. I even turned on my Christmas station on my Pandora while I worked out yesterday. I'll have days where I'm okay and other days where I'm the biggest Grinch on the planet.
> 
> I'm hoping the few days at Disney with my best friend for my birthday will help to turn this really massive emotional funk around. Then I'm going to see my mom mid December for a week for her birthday.
> 
> Sorry, to be such a debbie downer.
> 
> Oh, and for those of you who want to see my beautiful angel here ya go:



Thanks for sharing the picture!  Absolutely adorable... did she look like you or her Daddy?



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just selected my dates for the college program: January 11th-May 11th! It's the second move in date, so I'm very excited-and that means less time between my last day of work at school and first day of work there!




GO GRETCHEN!!!   You must be so stoked to finally have a date and be ready to get packing!!



SettinSail said:


> I will hold you to going on that trip with me and now Pamela wants to come too so it will be a girls European adventure
> 
> Well.... I don't have any $$ for it right now, but we can do some "dream planning" right????
> 
> 
> Yum, that sounds good!   I get tired of ground beef, that sounds like a good alternative.   I have some bocca crumbles in the freezer but I'll have to use them in some heavy sauce like for a spaghetti so the family won't know.
> 
> STILL can't find the stupid recipe, so I'm winging it!  Beef is seasoned and shredded and staying warm in the crockpot.  Now I'm just waiting for the men to get home.  Robotics must have run late.
> 
> 
> 
> About time for me to pick up son from Driver's Ed.   2 more days and he is done with the classroom part.  He'll have the behind the wheel part in about 8 weeks.   Got our new hot water heater yesterday and it's working great.  Right about bedtime, DS pointed out the water stains on the ceiling in his bedroomso we had him sleep across the hall to be safe and had landlord come back over today.   I don't think it's so bad that the ceiling would fall in but now I'm worried about mold/mildew.  He says he's going to have some one spray it next week-not sure what that means...



I'm guess maybe they spray some sort of mold-repellent??

***********

Evening all!

I gave DD a bit of help tonight by typing up some notes for her, but of course, I couldn't read all of her handwriting, so she will have to go over what I typed and make some corrections.  It was all I could do.  I also made her bed and emptied her swim bag from this morning and emptied her hamper.  

Work today was fine.  I don't love my job, but this was as good a day as any.  I'm subbing in Kindergarten (but another class) tomorrow.  Then I'll be off Friday as DD has a dentist appointment in the morning.  

I did get in another 15 minutes of exercise tonight.... I did some more calesthenics and free weights.  

Well... I see headlights coming down the driveway!  The men are home and we can eat! I'm starving!  TTYL.....................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

SettinSail said:


> That was fast!





pjlla said:


> GO GRETCHEN!!!   You must be so stoked to finally have a date and be ready to get packing!!



It didn't feel fast at all! I wrote a blog post about it, but here's the summary: Disney said it would take two business days for me to get the e-mail saying I could pick my dates after I paid my fee. Tuesday evening came and went, no e-mail. Called them, but they were closed for the day. Started calling this morning at 8:30 (normal opening time, according to the phone message) but they didn't turn off that message until 9:34! Woman on the phone said there was a glitch, she'd forward my name to the team leader, and I should hear back in 48 hours.

12:47pm, I get an e-mail reminding me to accept my offer...which I already did.  So I called again, and they sent me the e-mail within 15 minutes. January 11th is the second date for arrivals, but the first one that was available to me.  Now I'm doing fuzzy Disney math to figure some stuff out with hotels/arrival day options.


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone
> 
> I finished my letters of recommendation yesterday
> 
> Now I only have to finish my grades for today and I will be in a fantastic mood.
> 
> Congrats to all the Biggest Losers and the HH participants.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had unlimited funds, is there one special thing you would do on your next vacation be it Disney World or anyplace else.
> 
> Off to get dressed and finish grades.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



If I had unlimited funds - I would buy one of the places at Golden Oaks at Disney.  LOL   



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> Congratulations to all our superstars and especially our biggest loser, *thunderbird1*!  I see quite a few names of folks who mostly read and don't post much.  Please take a few minutes and post and share what is working for you.    I was happy to see my own name on the list and I'll make it to number 1 once this challenge, I hope.
> 
> *CC,* sounds like your life is getting back to normal after the big storm.   And that voice that says that you don't have any friends and aren't good enough for things is a liar!
> 
> *Shawn,* wow good thing that the water heater let go before you guys left for your trip!  It's too bad about not seeing your friends in NYC but I know that you will have a wonderful time.    You did have a *pjlla* like day!
> 
> *Sue,* thanks for being our weightkeeper!
> 
> *Janis,* that is quite a crew that you have for your Thanksgiving celebration.  Is fried turkey really as wonderful as people claim it is?
> 
> 
> 
> *Dona,* good luck getting your grades done so you can relax a bit!
> 
> If I had unlimited funds our next vacation would be the Knights and Lights Adventures by Disney tour with a little side trip to Disneyland Paris.  DS really wants to go to London.  It looks like a very fun trip but very, very expensive.
> 
> I got rid of my water weight from running so have these next few days to be OP and get a bit closer to my goal for November.
> 
> Have a great day all!





donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Had a great day yesterday.  Got a text that ds2 was coming home to pick up a package that had arrived at the house.  So I made meatloaf and mashed potatoes for dinner (his favorite).  We had a nice evening
> 
> I finished my grades yesterdayso I am pretty excited
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Share your favorite go to breakfast and lunch
> 
> Will be back later.  Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Fried Turkey is just as good - if not better than you heard.  It only takes, I think 15 minutes to cook a 10-12 pound turkey.  The meat is moist - never dried out.  But it's really hard to throw that skin away!!!

Janis


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

Had a successful shopping trip this morning. Went to AC Moore and got the sweatshirts for my parents anniversary gift.  Then went to eh Christmas Tree shop and bought a whole bunch of stuff. Then went to the liquor store to restock the cupboard for the holidays. Then I did a big grocery shopping at Market Basket. Lastly I ran into Costco to pick up 2 things and came out with 5 things.

Gotta take care of a situation at school tomorrow for Ash. We want to pull her from band but the principal is challenging it. She is the only 6th grader, as far as we know, that is taking both chorus and band. She is required to do 300-500 minutes a month of practice time but with all her other activities she doesn't have time. I have to meet with the principal and hopefully the school adjustment counselor to work this out. I don't see what the big deal is as technically she is taking an extra class and will have one more grade then everyone else unless the band and chorus teacher combine her grade. We are not happy and I will fight this. She is doing the musical, the AV Club and the Health Club. She also takes a dance class and plays sports. She has all A's and spends about 1-2 hours a night completing her homework carefully. Brian is frustrated about this. It's an elective. She tried to do both but just can't do it. She only goes to band once out of the 6 class days and  chorus another day. I'm going into work late tomorrow so I can meet with the principal first. I figured that this being the end of the trimester would be a good time to switch. I was concerned about her band grade but she should do fine as she got an A on her scale test. I'll let you know how it goes.

Watching Survivor and then I think I'll go to bed. Going to get up at 5:30 again tomorrow and do WATP. It felt good to do it this morning. I was pretty good food wise. If I can do this everyday for the next  few days I will be good.

I plan on weighing in on Friday! I forget what my last weigh in was.

TTFN


----------



## mackeysmom

SettinSail said:


> Can you give me a link for that - it sounds like something fun for us next week when we visit!   I bought a down coat for next week but now I'm not sure if I need it.   I would rarely ever need it here.



Here's the link to the Pizza Tour - we took the Crosstown Pizza Walk:

http://www.scottspizzatours.com/p/tourdescriptions/

I think it is supposed to get a little cooler next week - but no rain in the forecast yet. 


- Laura


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone. 

I have a lazy day today.  I have dr's appointment this  morning so I took the day off. 

Question of the Day

With Thanksgiving one week away is there something that you remember about Thanksgivings when you were a kids?

I miss being in my grandmother's kitchen cutting cabbage for cole slaw.  No one in my house likes cole slaw and I miss it.  It was a different recipe.  It had pineapple in it and was little sweet.  I also miss her large table.   We all ate together and there was no kid's table.

Off to shower and get dressed.  My appointment is fairly early. 

The good thing about the appointment for today is that I am missing the Monthy Birthday Breakfast at school.  SO I will be missing all the good food although I have been better this year.  I have been only eating breakfast and then avoiding the cafeteria the rest of the day. 

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I always remembered watching the Macy's Parade and all of the enormous amounts of food that we made!! We still watch the parade with our kids every year. Ashleigh just mentioned how excited she is to watch it this year. We also want to go see the Muppets sometime possibly on Friday. I don't like to shop n Black Friday though I am sending my husband to WalMart at 10pm on Thursday night in NH.

Got up for the 2nd day in a row to do WATP. THe heat was still on when I started so I was sweating up a storm. 

Gotta deal with the band situation today and then go to work and then try to get more work done around here and continue getting my house ready in case my parents change their mind and come up for Christmas. I really made a push with them last night and I hope it worked! My brother is calling them today to say that they need to do this and NOW so we don't lose the flights and the decent prices or else they will have to pay their own way!

Time to get moving!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> With Thanksgiving one week away is there something that you remember about Thanksgivings when you were a kids?


I remember my mother always at the stove with her antique wooden whisk from Sweden making the gravy, wearing her apron, and her kicking all of us kids out of the kitchen when she took the bird out of the oven.  We always used her fine china she had gotten for her wedding, and the good silver and we girls would set the dining room table.  And we always had lipton onion soup dip with ruffles in her old 1950s blue chip and dip bowl. 

Thanks for bringing back the memory, Dona.   Fun question.

Have a great on plan day everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Had a successful shopping trip this morning. Went to AC Moore and got the sweatshirts for my parents anniversary gift.  Then went to eh Christmas Tree shop and bought a whole bunch of stuff. Then went to the liquor store to restock the cupboard for the holidays. Then I did a big grocery shopping at Market Basket. Lastly I ran into Costco to pick up 2 things and came out with 5 things.
> 
> Gotta take care of a situation at school tomorrow for Ash. We want to pull her from band but the principal is challenging it. She is the only 6th grader, as far as we know, that is taking both chorus and band. She is required to do 300-500 minutes a month of practice time but with all her other activities she doesn't have time. I have to meet with the principal and hopefully the school adjustment counselor to work this out. I don't see what the big deal is as technically she is taking an extra class and will have one more grade then everyone else unless the band and chorus teacher combine her grade. We are not happy and I will fight this. She is doing the musical, the AV Club and the Health Club. She also takes a dance class and plays sports. She has all A's and spends about 1-2 hours a night completing her homework carefully. Brian is frustrated about this. It's an elective. She tried to do both but just can't do it. She only goes to band once out of the 6 class days and  chorus another day. I'm going into work late tomorrow so I can meet with the principal first. I figured that this being the end of the trimester would be a good time to switch. I was concerned about her band grade but she should do fine as she got an A on her scale test. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> She is FAR TOO YOUNG to be going through all of this already! Hopefully it gets worked out in a way that is good for everyone!
> Watching Survivor and then I think I'll go to bed. Going to get up at 5:30 again tomorrow and do WATP. It felt good to do it this morning. I was pretty good food wise. If I can do this everyday for the next  few days I will be good.
> 
> I plan on weighing in on Friday! I forget what my last weigh in was.
> 
> TTFN





donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have a lazy day today.  I have dr's appointment this  morning so I took the day off.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> With Thanksgiving one week away is there something that you remember about Thanksgivings when you were a kids?
> 
> I miss being in my grandmother's kitchen cutting cabbage for cole slaw.  No one in my house likes cole slaw and I miss it.  It was a different recipe.  It had pineapple in it and was little sweet.  I also miss her large table.   We all ate together and there was no kid's table.
> 
> Actually, one thing I remember fondly from childhood was the kid's table!  We had it at Christmas breakfast, and Easter.  There were just 4 of us, so we fit perfectly around the folding card table.  It was "tradition" so it was special!
> 
> Off to shower and get dressed.  My appointment is fairly early.
> 
> The good thing about the appointment for today is that I am missing the Monthy Birthday Breakfast at school.  SO I will be missing all the good food although I have been better this year.  I have been only eating breakfast and then avoiding the cafeteria the rest of the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



Good planning, to miss the big breakfast!  Hope all is well with the appointment.



mikamah said:


> I remember my mother always at the stove with her antique wooden whisk from Sweden making the gravy, wearing her apron, and her kicking all of us kids out of the kitchen when she took the bird out of the oven.  We always used her fine china she had gotten for her wedding, and the good silver and we girls would set the dining room table.  And we always had lipton onion soup dip with ruffles in her old 1950s blue chip and dip bowl.
> 
> Thanks for bringing back the memory, Dona.   Fun question.
> 
> Have a great on plan day everyone!!



Such sweet memories!  Are you Swedish or did your Mom just have Swedish utensils?    My DH is Swedish, just second generation here.  His Dad was born here, but his aunts and uncles and grandparents immigrated here in the early1930's.

With Thanksgiving one week away is there something that you remember about Thanksgivings when you were a kids?

Well, I commented on the kid's table earlier, but I just remember it being a special day.  We always dressed up, even though we were only going to my grandparent's house about 10 minutes away!  It was alway the same group of family..... my grandparents (Mom's parents), my other grandfather (Dad's dad), my aunt and uncle with their two girls (my two "double" first cousins, if you remember me mentioning it), my other aunt and uncle (mom's other sister), and my family.  We had silly special foods, like Jello with whipped cream.  (We NEVER had Jello any other time of the year.)  We were all together, crammed into Grammy and Grampa's small house and small kitchen.  They moved the living room furniture on T.giving and put a long table in the living room for us to be able to sit together.  Once all of the food was on the table we had to take pictures of everyone sitting (although, in the old days someone always had to be TAKING the picture!).  Then it was a special prayer and DIG IN!!  And we were HUNGRY!  No appetizers or special starter courses for us!  Just on to the big event!  And NO TV on in the background.  It was really just eating and talking and laughing.  

Then in the afternoon we played games (cards, scrabble, spoons) until we couldn't see straight!  I miss those days so much.  I didn't realize how special they were when they were happening.

************

Well Happy Thursday friends!  I'm at work again today and may or may not be able to pop on again at lunch time.  

TOM made a very belated appearance yesterday.... not sure how that will translate on the scale.  

I've gotta to get my kiddos! TTYL....................P


----------



## AUdisneyDad

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> Share your favorite go to breakfast and lunch



My go to breakfast would have to be a piece of fruit (usually a banana) and yogurt. My go to lunch would be a 6" oven roasted chicken breast sandwich from Subway with lettuce, tomatoes, black olives, pickles and spicy mustard. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> With Thanksgiving one week away is there something that you remember about Thanksgivings when you were a kids?



I remember the entire family getting together first thing Thanksgiving morning and my grandmother making her homemade biscuits  for breakfast.  Then she would put the kids in charge of clean up and resetting the table for lunch while the adults prepared the food. 


*Gretchen:* Congrats on getting into the college program!!  Good Luck!!!

Hope you all have a great day

Tim


----------



## pjlla

I'm back, but things have been quiet on here!  Morning class went well.  Recess time was COLD!  It feels like winter outside today!  I know that they are predicting SNOW in the Northern parts of NH, but it definitely feels like it could snow around here today!

Lunch was yummy..... leftover shredded beef and fat-free refried beans wrapped in a half of a low carb pita (from last night), broccoli, and an apple.  I'm glad I brought a warm lunch on such a cold day.  

DD said she is definitely going to swim tonight.  She is exhausted, averaging 4-5 hours of sleep a night for the past few nights, but misses swimming.  So I will be out tonight and will definitely be hitting the grocery store.  I was hoping we could make it another few days, but aside from some onions and celery, we are absolutely OUT of veggies. Plus we are nearly out of milk, fruit, eggs, cheese, bread (although I think I have a loaf in the freezer).... lots of staples!  

I probably will not have the time to pop back on tonight between driving, shopping, unloading, etc.  So I'll see you all tomorrow morning!  I'm not working as DD has a dentist appt. at 11:30 am.  I will be up bright and early to take her to high school swim car pool though!  TTYL...................P


----------



## tigger813

Principal and I met and as of Monday Ashleigh will officially be a chorus student. The program is new where they can do both and apparently she was only considered a band student. She is one of only 6 students in the school who did both. He understood our concerns and said her schedule would be changed. She will only have a band grade and not a chorus grade. Not happy about that as I feel the teachers should come up with a grade for her combined. The principal said they are still working out the kinks with this program and they hope to have that in place next year. He said it's not fair for kids to have 8 grades that determine honor roll instead of 7. I said we assumed she would be getting a grade for both. Oh well, as long as our problem is addressed that is all I care about. She should at least make honors. Report cards go home either Friday or Monday.

TTFN


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD  TDAY as a kid... T-day was usually just my immed family and my 1 grandma (the other 3 grandparents passed when baby and before us kids were born). We would go and just play while my mm and grandmother finished cookng.  I remember the yrs of HS when Grandma came to our house, their was always a big game with our rival on T-day, the women all had huge mums on their jackets , hot choc in cold weather, and then home for the feast in the early afternoon.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Thanksgiving memories:*
We always watched the Macy's Thanksgiving day parade while my mom cooked. I remember my mom would make a lot of the items the night before Thanksgiving so she wasn't so swamped the morning of. My dad always watched the football game. 

-------

I'm still really sore from yesterday. I took some Aleeve when I got up. The fence people are here to get the fence up around our pool. Our final inspection for the pool was completed and everything will be done as of this afternoon. I didn't feel like cooking myself breakfast so I asked Alan to do it for me.  He kindly obliged. 

Nothing really planned today. I got a few Christmas presents yesterday for Alan and my mom. I'm going to finish the rest of it on Black Friday (from the comfort of my home,  ). Although Alan may have to go out to Wal-Mart and get a Wii for my mom. 

I need to take chicken out for tomorrow night's dinner. We're having chicken noodle soup in the crockpot. Tonight we're having cordon bleu, mashed potatoes, and brocolli with cheese sauce. Yes, chicken two nights in a row but forgot to take the stuff out last night for tonight. So everything is getting switched around this week on my meal plan.

I stepped on the scale this morning to get a preview of where I'm at. Last Friday I was at 219 but didn't send in my weight til Monday. Well by then I had dropped another pound. So, from last Friday - this Friday, I've dropped 2 pounds (hopefully). 3 more pounds to go until my goal! . I don't see myself losing 3 pounds by Thanksgiving so I bumped my challenge back a week. 10 pounds by December 2nd.


----------



## glss1/2fll

Never marry a jock. It is so depressing! Yesterday I went for a quick 1.5 mile run (it was 41 degrees out! brr) and was ecstatic that I shaved 20 seconds off my time. DH came home from work and decided that he would run my route since he didn't have time to do his usual bicycle ride in the garage.  He ran it 5 minutes faster than I did!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Hello my BL friends

A little late but I am in for the rest of the challenge.  Been awhile since i have visited but I need this so i am back.  

Just coming as a maintainer since there is only 1 month left and really that is all I hope to do for the moment since Christmas is in full swing at Target.   

I am back into working out though actively looking for a new 1.  Seriously thinking about a Kathy Smith video and maybe trying kettlebells.  

If anybody has tried her workouts please let me know which 1 and if its good to start with.  I have been off the workout wagon for awhile but am getting back on and for now using my 10 minute solution on the ball.  Its like coming home

Will pm weight in the morning


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am collapsed on the couch trying to get my energy back up to go frost cupcakes for tomorrow.  As usual I have really bit off more than I should have.  Oh well, your first baby only turns 16 once!

I found the perfect (I hope) present for her.  I have plan gold chain necklace that I wear all the time including shower and sleeping.  The only time it comes off is for surgery or if I am dressing up and it just doesn't go with whatever other accessories I am wearing.  I got it from my mother when I was in high school.  It wasn't really a sentimental thing-- she had one that I kept borrowing from her and not giving back so she bought me my own!  But my girls think it is really intriguing that I never ever take it off and that it came from my mother.  Sooooooooooo. . . I got her a gold chain similar to mine.  It doesn't exactly match because they don't ones like mine any more but it is the same idea.  And the best part is that now I know what we will get DD11 for her 16th birthday!  Maybe I can start a mother daughter tradition to be handed down.  

The surprise party is still on and will be at my house on Sunday!  I have bought almost everything for it.  Her friend is baking cakes for everyone to decorate and I asked her to come over early to help set up and finish some decorations.  Since it is "her" party I do want her to be the one in charge of it.  I am just going to sit back and let them do everything.  And if you believe that I have a bridge to sell you!  I am a total control freak and it is going to be very difficult but I am going to try to stay out of their way.

As much as it pains me I think I need to change my goal for this challenge from loser to maintainer.  I am just not able to stay on program enough to lose and haven't felt up to going to the gym.  As long as I can stay where I am I can start fresh at the beginning of the year and maybe lose 25 again for the Winter Challenge.  Heck, if I lose 25 next year and 25 the next and maintain in between then I will be at my goal before I am 45.  That seems pretty doable.  

I start as your coach tomorrow.  I will be posting a QOTD and will try to keep up as much as possible but it is going to be a crazy weekend and DH has informed me that he took the whole week off next week so I am not sure what we will be doing.  

Dinner ready, have to run!


----------



## pjlla

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Thanksgiving memories:*
> We always watched the Macy's Thanksgiving day parade while my mom cooked. I remember my mom would make a lot of the items the night before Thanksgiving so she wasn't so swamped the morning of. My dad always watched the football game.
> 
> We always watched that when we were kids too.  My kids have watched it some, but aren't that into it.  Maybe because we are always hustling around in the morning trying to get out of the house!
> -------
> 
> I'm still really sore from yesterday. I took some Aleeve when I got up. The fence people are here to get the fence up around our pool. Our final inspection for the pool was completed and everything will be done as of this afternoon. I didn't feel like cooking myself breakfast so I asked Alan to do it for me.  He kindly obliged.
> 
> Nothing really planned today. I got a few Christmas presents yesterday for Alan and my mom. I'm going to finish the rest of it on Black Friday (from the comfort of my home,  ). Although Alan may have to go out to Wal-Mart and get a Wii for my mom.
> 
> I need to take chicken out for tomorrow night's dinner. We're having chicken noodle soup in the crockpot. Tonight we're having cordon bleu, mashed potatoes, and brocolli with cheese sauce. Yes, chicken two nights in a row but forgot to take the stuff out last night for tonight. So everything is getting switched around this week on my meal plan.
> 
> I stepped on the scale this morning to get a preview of where I'm at. Last Friday I was at 219 but didn't send in my weight til Monday. Well by then I had dropped another pound. So, from last Friday - this Friday, I've dropped 2 pounds (hopefully). 3 more pounds to go until my goal! . I don't see myself losing 3 pounds by Thanksgiving so I bumped my challenge back a week. 10 pounds by December 2nd.



Great job with the weight loss!!  Keep on it!



glss1/2fll said:


> Never marry a jock. It is so depressing! Yesterday I went for a quick 1.5 mile run (it was 41 degrees out! brr) and was ecstatic that I shaved 20 seconds off my time. DH came home from work and decided that he would run my route since he didn't have time to do his usual bicycle ride in the garage.  He ran it 5 minutes faster than I did!




DO NOT compare yourself to DH or ANYONE ELSE!  You did a great job and should feel super about it!  You got out there, in the cold weather, when I'm SURE you probably had something else you could be doing.  You should be proud. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Hello my BL friends
> 
> A little late but I am in for the rest of the challenge.  Been awhile since i have visited but I need this so i am back.
> 
> Just coming as a maintainer since there is only 1 month left and really that is all I hope to do for the moment since Christmas is in full swing at Target.
> 
> I am back into working out though actively looking for a new 1.  Seriously thinking about a Kathy Smith video and maybe trying kettlebells.
> 
> If anybody has tried her workouts please let me know which 1 and if its good to start with.  I have been off the workout wagon for awhile but am getting back on and for now using my 10 minute solution on the ball.  Its like coming home
> 
> Will pm weight in the morning




SO GLAD you came back to join us!!



lovetoscrap said:


> I am collapsed on the couch trying to get my energy back up to go frost cupcakes for tomorrow.  As usual I have really bit off more than I should have.  Oh well, your first baby only turns 16 once!
> 
> I found the perfect (I hope) present for her.  I have plan gold chain necklace that I wear all the time including shower and sleeping.  The only time it comes off is for surgery or if I am dressing up and it just doesn't go with whatever other accessories I am wearing.  I got it from my mother when I was in high school.  It wasn't really a sentimental thing-- she had one that I kept borrowing from her and not giving back so she bought me my own!  But my girls think it is really intriguing that I never ever take it off and that it came from my mother.  Sooooooooooo. . . I got her a gold chain similar to mine.  It doesn't exactly match because they don't ones like mine any more but it is the same idea.  And the best part is that now I know what we will get DD11 for her 16th birthday!  Maybe I can start a mother daughter tradition to be handed down.
> 
> The surprise party is still on and will be at my house on Sunday!  I have bought almost everything for it.  Her friend is baking cakes for everyone to decorate and I asked her to come over early to help set up and finish some decorations.  Since it is "her" party I do want her to be the one in charge of it.  I am just going to sit back and let them do everything.  And if you believe that I have a bridge to sell you!  I am a total control freak and it is going to be very difficult but I am going to try to stay out of their way.
> 
> As much as it pains me I think I need to change my goal for this challenge from loser to maintainer.  I am just not able to stay on program enough to lose and haven't felt up to going to the gym.  As long as I can stay where I am I can start fresh at the beginning of the year and maybe lose 25 again for the Winter Challenge.  Heck, if I lose 25 next year and 25 the next and maintain in between then I will be at my goal before I am 45.  That seems pretty doable.
> 
> I start as your coach tomorrow.  I will be posting a QOTD and will try to keep up as much as possible but it is going to be a crazy weekend and DH has informed me that he took the whole week off next week so I am not sure what we will be doing.
> 
> Dinner ready, have to run!



What a super idea with the necklace!!  That is a great idea!!    Enjoy the party!

Not a bad idea, to try to stay in maintenance mode if you are struggling with weight-loss mode.  Maintaining (especially through the holidays) is a great idea.  

*************

Evening friends!  This is my SECOND attempt at this post, since my desktop computer mysteriously shutdown mid-post a few minutes ago.  So now I'm on my laptop.

Anyhow, I didn't have much to say.  DH had an appointment in town tonight, so he was able to take DD to the Y and then run out for a few groceries, so i have a free evening!  Sadly, I'm too tired to scrapbook right now.  

I won't repeat my silly ramblings from earlier.  Just not that interesting, even to me!!

Not sure when I will have a chance to pop on tomorrow.  Probably between running DD to the Y at 5 am and driving her to the dentist at 11:45 am.... somewhere in there!!

Good luck on the scale tomorrow!....................P


----------



## glss1/2fll

Thanks CC for my great HH prize!!


----------



## tigger813

Evening all,

What a crazy day, in a good way, it has been!

Problem solved at school! Parents are coming for Christmas! Booked their flights with a lot of stress! Got a call from work about giving 2 massages a week at a couples home starting this Sunday! Very excited about that!

Just made my parents' anniversary shirts. Will let them dry tonight and then mail them at noon when I come home. Will also mail the rest of my Mom's birthday present.

Tomorrow is going to be totally crazy. After taking Ash to school I will then visit the Wellness Center with Izzie and then go back to school for a kids event and then take Izzie to school. I then have to run to work to get ready for a 9:30 client. I will clean up after that and run home to get stuff ready for my night time events. I then have to go back to work for a 3pm client. Then I'll come home and figure what to have for supper and then pick up Ash and then bring her home to get ready for her Kids Night Out at the middle school. I'll have to be back to the middle school by 6 to set up. 

Saturday I will be selling books at a nursing home all day. Sunday is church and then my new afternoon clients! 

I'm exhausted and I think I may try and head to bed early again tonight! So glad today is over despite the fact that it has been quite an amazing day!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Hi all.  Time has really gotten away from me.  I think I'll actually have time to catch up a bit tomorrow.  I need to be prepared to at the end of next week.

Deb


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning

Physical went well.  All my numbers were right where they are supposed to be except for two things.  My bp was a little high but when I take it here it is fine.  Last time I went I took my bp machine and they matched up so she trusts me that it is staying fine.  Also my weight.  It was the same as it was 6 months ago.  I was also in the room with a scale that doesn't match up to mine at home.  The one in the other room better matches mine at home.  Oh well It wasn't up from then so I can't complain too much.

I got a call when I was home yesterday that my mil was in the hospital.  She fell two weeks ago and yesterday morning she woke up and her arm was hurting.  They took her to ER and they found a bloodclot in her arm and they took her right into OR.  I was worried since she has had a lot of lung probems but I got a call later that she was out of surgery.  She will be in the hospital until Sunday.  We are going to see her tonight.  

Thanks for letting me coach this week.  Good luck LTS.  I know you do great.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the weekly prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 10: Tangled

I happened to watch this movie over the weekend and it reminded me of Thangiving. When the Lost Princess was reuninted with her parent, the town celebrated for days. Rapunzel spent 18 years doing simple things and giving thanks for what she had. However, I'm going to guess that Rapunzel gave thanks for not having to live with her "mother" anymore. And, of course, a family usually gives thanks when a couple ties the knot. In the spirit of Thanksgivng,...

For 18 years, Rapunzel's only exercise was what she could do in he house. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 20 minutes.* Hint: Don't be afraid to count housework, like cleaning or putting away groceries. I spend at least 10 minutes after a "regular" trip to the grocery store bringing bags into the house, bending over to empty them, and then putting everything away. That entails bending over to reach shelves in the fridge and walking back and forth from the kitchen to the laundry room, where we have an extra pantry.

Let's keep this week's Habits simple. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*

*3. Eat 2 servings of protein everyday.* The power of protein seems to be endless. 

Rapunzel spent plenty of time relaxing, mainly by reading. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!

Mini-Challenges:

1. *Do something involving nature.*

2. *Have fun celebrating Thanksgiving!*

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks everyone for the nonstop support with my mom. *Shawn*, unfortunately on my unemployment salary, it doesn't look like I can move out, but that doesn't mean I haven't forgotten about my desire.  Last night was a good night and this morning went well. 

*Kathy:* We can do this! I am committing to the *pjlla* plan. I know it's late, but my goal is to be 100% on plan through Wednesday. Most of what my father cooks for Thanksgiving, I can't eat anyway. I'll probably stick to turkey breast (no full turkey this year), sweet potatoes, and carrots. I'll probably suggest that he makes me broccoli too. It is very difficult. You have to put the bag in the microwave, push the #5, wait for it to finish cooking, open the bag, and pour it into a bowl.  We all eat GF cornbread, so I could always make some of that. That would be my splurge.

I am off to weigh-in.


----------



## my3princes

I'm back.  I'm just jumping in here instead of trying to catch up.  If anything big happened could someone PM me.  Anxiety issues have been a huge problem for me of late.  Nick is doing great and seems to have come out of his depression.  We did get him a therapist and had a med eval with a psychiatrist.  They are trying a new med so fingers crossed that it works.  Chris' thumb is much better.  It looks nasty, but the wound healed well with no infection and he has most of his mobility back.  He is hoping to be able to return to his job on Monday.  Hunter had another ear infection which was really bad.  We have a follow up today with ENT to see if we can figure out why he is having them.  I'm praying that it isn't another tumor.  2 years ago today is when he had the seizure that brought his tumor to light.   Today is also Chris' birthday.  Yesterday was Colby's Birthday.  Nick started his first job yesterday.  As you can see from the limited amount that I just posted, life is stressful.  I'm working with my doctor to find the right med to help me with my anxiety.  In the meantime I haven't gained weight, maybe even lost a pound or two.  I'm sending my weigh in now.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning!  I am your coach for this week.    I have some QOTD that I hope we can have fun with.  I apologize if I am repeating any questions that have already been asked this challenge.  If I do please send me a PM ASAP and I will post a new one-- I have more questions than I have days! 

This morning I am off and running.  Have to be at the high school in about an hour and I need to get breakfast, make a snack to take, load the car with DD15's birthday treats, pack my bag with everything I need for today and run by Subway and pick her up a birthday lunch.  Good thing she loves Subway because lunch is at 10:20am and nowhere else is serving lunch at that time!

So on that note I want to talk about bags.  Guys this isn't specifically purses so don't feel like you can't join in.

QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.

And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?    

I will be back to answer later this afternoon or evening.  I have to go and pack my bag now!    Everyone have a great Healthy and Happy Friday!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> What a crazy day, in a good way, it has been!
> 
> Problem solved at school! Parents are coming for Christmas! Booked their flights with a lot of stress! Got a call from work about giving 2 massages a week at a couples home starting this Sunday! Very excited about that!
> 
> Just made my parents' anniversary shirts. Will let them dry tonight and then mail them at noon when I come home. Will also mail the rest of my Mom's birthday present.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be totally crazy. After taking Ash to school I will then visit the Wellness Center with Izzie and then go back to school for a kids event and then take Izzie to school. I then have to run to work to get ready for a 9:30 client. I will clean up after that and run home to get stuff ready for my night time events. I then have to go back to work for a 3pm client. Then I'll come home and figure what to have for supper and then pick up Ash and then bring her home to get ready for her Kids Night Out at the middle school. I'll have to be back to the middle school by 6 to set up.
> 
> Saturday I will be selling books at a nursing home all day. Sunday is church and then my new afternoon clients!
> 
> I'm exhausted and I think I may try and head to bed early again tonight! So glad today is over despite the fact that it has been quite an amazing day!
> 
> TTFN



Busy weekend!  Glad to hear that everything is working out.



my3princes said:


> Hi all.  Time has really gotten away from me.  I think I'll actually have time to catch up a bit tomorrow.  I need to be prepared to at the end of next week.
> 
> Deb



Prepared to WHAT at the end of the week?  Anyhow, been thinking of you a lot.  This weekend is the 1 year anniversary of DH's accident.  Hope your family is well and that Chris' thumb is healing properly.  How are the boys?  I will continue to try to remember to pray for you all and the boys in particular.



donac said:


> Good Friday morning
> 
> Physical went well.  All my numbers were right where they are supposed to be except for two things.  My bp was a little high but when I take it here it is fine.  Last time I went I took my bp machine and they matched up so she trusts me that it is staying fine.  Also my weight.  It was the same as it was 6 months ago.  I was also in the room with a scale that doesn't match up to mine at home.  The one in the other room better matches mine at home.  Oh well It wasn't up from then so I can't complain too much.
> 
> I got a call when I was home yesterday that my mil was in the hospital.  She fell two weeks ago and yesterday morning she woke up and her arm was hurting.  They took her to ER and they found a bloodclot in her arm and they took her right into OR.  I was worried since she has had a lot of lung probems but I got a call later that she was out of surgery.  She will be in the hospital until Sunday.  We are going to see her tonight.
> 
> Thanks for letting me coach this week.  Good luck LTS.  I know you do great.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Glad your numbers were good.  DH always has a higher BP at the doctor's office than anywhere else.  Guess it is a bit of that "white coat syndrome."  

Sorry to hear about your MIL.  Glad they found the bloodclot as quickly as they did and it didn't travel anywhere.  Will this change your T.giving plans??



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 10: Tangled
> 
> I happened to watch this movie over the weekend and it reminded me of Thangiving. When the Lost Princess was reuninted with her parent, the town celebrated for days. Rapunzel spent 18 years doing simple things and giving thanks for what she had. However, I'm going to guess that Rapunzel gave thanks for not having to live with her "mother" anymore. And, of course, a family usually gives thanks when a couple ties the knot. In the spirit of Thanksgivng,...
> 
> For 18 years, Rapunzel's only exercise was what she could do in he house. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 20 minutes.* Hint: Don't be afraid to count housework, like cleaning or putting away groceries. I spend at least 10 minutes after a "regular" trip to the grocery store bringing bags into the house, bending over to empty them, and then putting everything away. That entails bending over to reach shelves in the fridge and walking back and forth from the kitchen to the laundry room, where we have an extra pantry.
> 
> Let's keep this week's Habits simple. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> *3. Eat 2 servings of protein everyday.* The power of protein seems to be endless.
> 
> Rapunzel spent plenty of time relaxing, mainly by reading. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. *Do something involving nature.*
> 
> 2. *Have fun celebrating Thanksgiving!*
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



HEY.....you forgot to mention all of the exercise she got brushing her hair!!  DD will be SO EXCITED to see this week's HH!  This is definitely our current favorite Disney movie!  DD is trying to talk me into making myself a Mother Gothel costume for next year!    Thanks so much for doing this CC!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks everyone for the nonstop support with my mom. *Shawn*, unfortunately on my unemployment salary, it doesn't look like I can move out, but that doesn't mean I haven't forgotten about my desire.  Last night was a good night and this morning went well.
> 
> *Kathy:* We can do this! I am committing to the *pjlla* plan. I know it's late, but my goal is to be 100% on plan through Wednesday. Most of what my father cooks for Thanksgiving, I can't eat anyway. I'll probably stick to turkey breast (no full turkey this year), sweet potatoes, and carrots. I'll probably suggest that he makes me broccoli too. It is very difficult. You have to put the bag in the microwave, push the #5, wait for it to finish cooking, open the bag, and pour it into a bowl.  We all eat GF cornbread, so I could always make some of that. That would be my splurge.
> 
> I am off to weigh-in.



I'm so PROUD of your for committing to be full OP through Wednesday.  That is going to get your holiday season off to an EXCELLENT start!  

***************

Morning my friends!  Happy Friday to you all!  

I have just a few hours before I need to be out of the house again to pick up DD for her dentist appointment.  Then I need to get home and get some cleaning done and get ready for our "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" celebration that we are having on Sunday!

For those of you who don't know or don't remember, one year ago this coming Sunday my DH had a very bad accident, falling from our ladder while cleaning the gutters.  He was med-flighted to a big medical center about 90+ minutes north of here with bleeding in his brain, a compound fracture to both bones in his right arm, and having broken every bone in his face plus some skull fractures.  He spent 9 days (if my memory serves me right) in the ICU, 2-3 more days a regular room, and about 2+ weeks in a rehab center before coming home right before Christmas.  He had surgery to repair the arm and surgery to repair the face.  By the grace of God, the brain bleeding turned out to be minimal and now, a year later, he has made a nearly full recovery (although he still doesn't have regular strength in his right arm).  

Anyhow, we are celebrating on Sunday (just us and my parents, nothing big) with a "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" day!  We will attend church together and have a nice meal here at home, give a few gifts, and talk about how lucky we are, plus thank my parents AGAIN for moving into our house for 3 weeks and making sure that the kids were taken care of, etc.  We will send out some repeat thank you notes to people who made a big difference in our lives during that time (One of them being a friend I made right here on a previous BL challenge!).  

I will spend some time today making some ladder-related decorations for the house and creating DH a "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" t-shirt!  I was contemplating making a cake, but with the holidays around the corner and DH and I both trying to be "good" up until then, I might skip it.  Or make it a tiny cake with just 6 servings .  

Anyhow.  Kids are off to their schools/practices/meetings already, my breakfast is eaten (scrambled eggwhites with roasted red peppers on a bed of sauteed spinach and goat cheese).  I will make the beds before hitting the TM and then showering.  I've got a load of jeans that needs to go on the clothesline and I need to put another load in the washer.  If it gets done before I leave I can get the second load on the line too.  Need to do that while the sun is shining!   I need to leave the house about 10:50, so I guess I need to get hustling!  

Tomorrow is a swim meet (home meet with just one other team, so shouldn't be more than a few hours), so I won't be around much tomorrow.  Plus we were contemplating an extra robotics practice here, but not sure how many kids are available, so I don't know if that will be a "go" or not.  And DS might have a friend sleep over tomorrow, so I need to pick up DS's room!

I'd LOVE to have some scrapping time today, but I don't see that happening.  I PROMISED myself that I would finish my 2010 Mother/Son WDW weekend book before this year ends!  Then I need to concentrate my time on working on DD's high school years so that I am NOT scrambling at the end of her senior year!!

TTYL...........................P


----------



## mikamah

Good friday morning everyone!!  Hope you all had a good visit with the scale today.  I'm down a little, and plan to stay on track through wednesday, and do next weeks weighin thanksgiving morning, and hope to reach my goal for the pjlla challenge.  I'm 2 pounds away, but I know if I stay within my points, I can lose that.  Especially since Tom will be gone by then.

*Maureen*_nice to see you again.  I haven't seen the Kathy Smith workouts, but maybe I'll pull my leslie sansone's out again. It's been a while.

*CC*- We can do this.  I'm with you, totally on track through wednesday.    Thinking on thanksgiving, most of those challenges are not gluten free.  How about a gluten free cornbread stuffing for you as a treat?  I'm sure there are some good recipes out there, if you like stuffing.  

*Pamela*- I am half swedish, my mom was 100% swedish.  Her dad came over from sweden as Iver Friedolph Swenson, and americanized to Frank Swanson.   My brother's middle name is Iver which he hated growing up, but loves it now.  Hope you enjoyed your rare free evening, and got some rest.  

*Kristina*-Your little angel is beautiful.

*Dona*-Thank you for coaching last week.

*LTS*-I love the necklace idea, something she will always treasure.  Good luck at the party tonight, when you feel the need to take over for the girls organizing, come on here and dis.    Thanks for coaching this week.

Listening to some of you talk about your plans to maintain through the holiday weeks has me thinking.  I definitely want to maintain through thanksgiving weekend, which for me means most likely gain a few over the weekend, but get right back on track and lose them by the following friday.  I liked the pjlla plan, and think I would like to start the sunday after thanksgiving to friday 2/23 with another one, to stay on track 80% of the time.  There's 4 weeks between the holidays.  If anyone would like to join me?  

Gotta run.  Have a great friday!!


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I'm back.  I'm just jumping in here instead of trying to catch up.  If anything big happened could someone PM me.  Anxiety issues have been a huge problem for me of late.  Nick is doing great and seems to have come out of his depression.  We did get him a therapist and had a med eval with a psychiatrist.  They are trying a new med so fingers crossed that it works.  Chris' thumb is much better.  It looks nasty, but the wound healed well with no infection and he has most of his mobility back.  He is hoping to be able to return to his job on Monday.  Hunter had another ear infection which was really bad.  We have a follow up today with ENT to see if we can figure out why he is having them.  I'm praying that it isn't another tumor.  2 years ago today is when he had the seizure that brought his tumor to light.   Today is also Chris' birthday.  Yesterday was Colby's Birthday.  Nick started his first job yesterday.  As you can see from the limited amount that I just posted, life is stressful.  I'm working with my doctor to find the right med to help me with my anxiety.  In the meantime I haven't gained weight, maybe even lost a pound or two.  I'm sending my weigh in now.




Deb..... I'm so GLAD to see you back on here.  I was pretty worried about you.  I am excited to hear that Nick is definitely feeling better.  That must be a big load off your mind.  And WOOHOO on Chris' thumb.  Did he have disability insurance?

Prayers for Hunter, of course.  Hopefully it is just nothing more than an ear infection.  

Happy Birthday to Chris and Colby!  Hope they are celebrating!

Where is Nick working?  



lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!  I am your coach for this week.    I have some QOTD that I hope we can have fun with.  I apologize if I am repeating any questions that have already been asked this challenge.  If I do please send me a PM ASAP and I will post a new one-- I have more questions than I have days!
> 
> 
> Glad you are coaching this week!  It will keep you here with us a bit more!
> 
> This morning I am off and running.  Have to be at the high school in about an hour and I need to get breakfast, make a snack to take, load the car with DD15's birthday treats, pack my bag with everything I need for today and run by Subway and pick her up a birthday lunch.  Good thing she loves Subway because lunch is at 10:20am and nowhere else is serving lunch at that time!
> 
> Happy Birthday to your DD! Sweet Sixteen!!  Enjoy your Subway treat!
> 
> So on that note I want to talk about bags.  Guys this isn't specifically purses so don't feel like you can't join in.
> 
> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?
> 
> I will be back to answer later this afternoon or evening.  I have to go and pack my bag now!    Everyone have a great Healthy and Happy Friday!



Oh my GOSH, I LOVE bags!  I'm definitely NOT a purse/pocketbook/handbag kind of girl, but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE totebags!!  

For work.... I was complaining a few years ago about my tote bag for work so my Mom made me a "custom" bag for Christmas.  It hasn't worked exactly as planned, but I do love it.  It has a big pocket on each end for a water bottle, four inside pockets for "stuff", a ring to snap my keys on (although it fell off and I haven't replaced it), and a big open part in the middle for my lunch bag and change of shoes. It is black and white quilted fabric, so it goes with nearly everything.  I get a lot of compliments on it too.  I have been asked if it is a Vera Bradley or a Thirty-One.... I just tell them that it is a "Linda Simpson Original"!  

I love it, but it isn't quite large enough.  If she were to ask I would request ANOTHER custom bag for Christmas.  Still with water bottle pockets and inside pockets and the keyring, but a bit larger for the lunch bag and shoes.  She also made me a smaller matching across the body purse to go along with it.  

For lunch.....just a pretty standard/cheap insulated lunch sack, bright pink.  It usually contains a spare fork/knife and a salt shaker, plus a few tea bags and Splenda packets. 

For the gym..... I just have a fairly inexpensive Reebok brand bag I bought on sale at Target a few years ago.  It also has a pocket on each end, but neither is large enough for my gym water bottle, so I keep my ear buds in one.  It has a nice zipper pocket on the front where I  keep "emergency" supplies (lady stuff, spare comb, few emergency dollars) and the inside is big enough for workout gear plus sneakers, 2 towels, make-up case, book.  Nothing fancy, but it's pink and it works for me.

For traveling........  well, a few years ago I bought a really neat bag, kind of like a briefcase.  I loved it because it had tons of pockets and such, but after one trip I realized it didn't hold nearly enough and it was too stiff and bulky.  One year for Mother/Daughter weekend I bought DD and I matching quilted carry-on bags (pink, of course).... Vera Bradley knock-offs, to match our matching pink wheeled suitcases.  We have been using those for our trips for a few years now and they work great, but DD's is getting a bit trashed.  I"ve resewn the lining twice.  But they are GREAT because they have a big zipper outside pocket and a zipper inside pocket, plus a few other pockets, they hold plenty of stuff, and they are easy to identify in the overhead compartment of a plane because of the color, plus they also fit under an airplane seat.  And I found us pocketbooks that match these carry-on pieces as well!  


For swim meets and other events..... depends on the event.  I have a few to choose from.  For robotics meets/meetings I tend to carry an LL Bean boat tote.  I have several, mostly the same size.  For swim meets I will carry either a Disney tote bag or my New England Aquarium bag.... usually loaded with snacks and water bottles and a good book!  

For every other day...... I have a nice black purse that DD bought me from Disney a few years ago for Christmas.  It is solid black with my name and Mickey embroidered on it in pink.  I don't tend to carry it around with me because I get shoulder/neck pain too easily from carrying a bag on my shoulder.  But I keep it in the car at all times.  

Stuff I MUST have with me..... lip balm is the ONE THING I kind of can't live without.  It is in every bag, every pocket, etc.  Other things I carry in my bags are........nail file, Wisps (disposable toothbrushes), hand cream, emergency "lady" supplies, 100 calorie packs of nuts, pen/paper, nail clippers, brush or comb, spare car key, WW points slider. 

Of course, that isn't all I have in my bag!  Currently my purse contains....... two disposable underwater cameras that were used during our 2008 trip to Discovery Cove, (I came across them in a drawer recently and realized that  they were never developed!), a list of ALL Fiestaware colors and the years they were available (in case I come across something in a resale shop or consignment shop), a small pouch containing lip balm, sun screen, hand sanitizer, and mascara, a small pouch containing pens and pencils, two small packets of tissues, a Weight Watchers Points slider, nail polish remover (must be from DD, as I rarely wear nail polish), granola bars, a black leather credit card case containing my rarely used credit cards (Home Depot and such), plus most of my more rarely used store rewards cards.  I think that is it!!  

See, I told you I love tote bags!  Apparently I love talking about them too!!.....................P


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Good friday morning everyone!!  Hope you all had a good visit with the scale today.  I'm down a little, and plan to stay on track through wednesday, and do next weeks weighin thanksgiving morning, and hope to reach my goal for the pjlla challenge.  I'm 2 pounds away, but I know if I stay within my points, I can lose that.  Especially since Tom will be gone by then.
> 
> WOOHOO on being down!  Hopefully those 2 pounds will hit the curb before next Thursday!!
> 
> *Pamela*- I am half swedish, my mom was 100% swedish.  Her dad came over from sweden as Iver Friedolph Swenson, and americanized to Frank Swanson.   My brother's middle name is Iver which he hated growing up, but loves it now.  Hope you enjoyed your rare free evening, and got some rest.
> 
> That's neat!  I recently got an email through Ancestry.com from a distant cousin of DH's.  She was excited to see the research I had already done on DH's side of the family (the Swedish part) and she was able to share some pictures of DH's parents and grandparents that we had never seen!
> 
> The whole idea of the Swede's constantly changing their names is driving me a bit nutty!  And then those that changed their names when they came to America.....  Add to that the folks that named their newly born children after previously DECEASED children.....
> 
> DS has a Swedish middle name that he is okay with and it is exciting to find that it is actually a family name!
> 
> Evening was a bit TOO relaxing.  I dozed off sitting on my bed, laptop on my lap, watching an old episode of BL, season 4, about 7pm!!    I made myself get up and get moving cause that felt too lazy.  I managed to get a load of laundry folded because giving in and climbing in bed to "watch tv" (with my eyes closed apparently!  ).  Kids wanted to watch this week's episode of GLEE when DD got home, but after 10 minutes of trying to stay awake, I gave up and told the kids to get to bed!
> 
> Listening to some of you talk about your plans to maintain through the holiday weeks has me thinking.  I definitely want to maintain through thanksgiving weekend, which for me means most likely gain a few over the weekend, but get right back on track and lose them by the following friday.  I liked the pjlla plan, and think I would like to start the sunday after thanksgiving to* friday 2/23 *with another one, to stay on track 80% of the time.  There's 4 weeks between the holidays.  If anyone would like to join me?
> 
> Gotta run.  Have a great friday!!



DId you mean Friday *12/23*??  I think I'm in.... but I'm going to start Saturday, 11/26.  That will be 28 days until Christmas eve.  My math skills are pretty bad, but I think that would allow for 5.6 days OFF (rounded up to 6 days) to allow for holiday parties and such.  I think I am going to aim for 90% days OP.... that will give me one day for my Bible Study holiday party, and two other days to play with before Christmas.  

I need to make up an exercise schedule to really COMMITT to it before this season swings into high gear!  

Okay.... I've spent enough time here with you all!  Gotta fly!............P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?



I hate bags!!! I wish I could just carry a wallet in my pocket like guys do. LOL
But for my Anniversary DH bought me 2 Louie Vuitton purses, the Speedy 25 and the Brea. I usually use the Brea for a camera bag because it will hold both of my digital cameras. 
For totes I use my Creative Memories Daisy Chain Tote bag. I usually use it for hauling scrap supplies back and forth to school. But I also take it to sports events because it's easy to sling over a shoulder and carries plenty of water bottles.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

beep and wave!!! 

LOL I feel like I'm not here anymore but I do try to keep up with the reading. 
Life is just crazy busy here at Blink Manor. 

We had our Thanksgiving feast yesterday at school, we served 300 people in 2 hours. It was crazy!! Hopefully there will be a write up in the paper today. 
Then rounded up kids, dropped them off to mom and headed to the HS for Parent teacher conferences. DS15 is doing well but could be doing better. Love all of his teachers again this year. It's so nice to see people be passionate about teaching and really making a difference in the kids lives. 
Sunday we are driving to New Jersey to have a memorial service for my Grandma, she passed away Tuesday. So we will be back on Tuesday and then jump right into Thanksgiving and my Birthday. 
When does this challenge end and can someone enlighten me on Pamela's stay on track plan/challenge. 
I am doing so well on the no soda thing and I'm definitely seeing and feeling the difference but I really need to step it up a notch. The fast food ban is coming up quick!! LOL

OK gotta jet. I have mice to catch, a kitchen to clean and disinfect and laundry to do all before 11:30. Kids have 1/2 days today!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?



I have several. The main one is a tote bag (I guess) that my roommate's mom made for me last year. It's purple on the outside and has a navy blue with printed Mickeys lining. That's the one I use at school when I'm going to class.

My purple cross body Dooney & Bourke is my purse for outings/grocery shopping. It fits my keys, wallet, phone, and iPod. 

The white sketch wristlet D&B is my around campus bag. It fits tissues, phone, ipod and chapstick.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Bags- 

Always a large 2 handle purse/tote. 

 Right now, the Dooney  Disney cruise sketch, large tote, from last yr trip.  Love this big bag.  Also, I have the Dooney Disney blk baloon Susanna ,large tote that I use all the time.  Again, love it.  I have a couple of Max New York totes that are patent,top zips,large,pockets, all the things I like.

I usually carry my phone, wallet, small notebook (5x7 100 pages) , pens, water bottle, tissues, bag of almonds, sm makeup bag, coupons.  Sometimes I will also have a sweater, my cameras, plaaysport video, ipod, umbrella...


----------



## lovetoscrap

Octoberbride03 said:


> I am back into working out though actively looking for a new 1.  Seriously thinking about a Kathy Smith video and maybe trying kettlebells.
> 
> If anybody has tried her workouts please let me know which 1 and if its good to start with.



My 2 favorite workout videos are Kathy Smith.  Can't really recommend those specific ones since the key word in that first sentence is VIDEO-- they are from the 80's and full of leg warmers, spandex leotards and really big hair!  But I like her style and the way she does the exercises.  I haven't tried any of her current stuff but if I were to get a new dvd I would probably try her first.



tigger813 said:


> I then have to go back to work for a 3pm client.
> 
> Saturday I will be selling books at a nursing home all day. Sunday is church and then my new afternoon clients!



I wish you lived near me-- I could sure use a massage!  I need to call up the place I have gone before and schedule one. 



donac said:


> I got a call when I was home yesterday that my mil was in the hospital.  She fell two weeks ago and yesterday morning she woke up and her arm was hurting.  They took her to ER and they found a bloodclot in her arm and they took her right into OR.  I was worried since she has had a lot of lung probems but I got a call later that she was out of surgery.  She will be in the hospital until Sunday.  We are going to see her tonight.
> .


Goodness!  Glad they figured it out and got her to the ER.   for a quick recovery.  



my3princes said:


> I'm back.  I'm just jumping in here instead of trying to catch up.  If anything big happened could someone PM me.  Anxiety issues have been a huge problem for me of late.  Nick is doing great and seems to have come out of his depression.  We did get him a therapist and had a med eval with a psychiatrist.  They are trying a new med so fingers crossed that it works.  Chris' thumb is much better.  It looks nasty, but the wound healed well with no infection and he has most of his mobility back.  He is hoping to be able to return to his job on Monday.  Hunter had another ear infection which was really bad.  We have a follow up today with ENT to see if we can figure out why he is having them.  I'm praying that it isn't another tumor.  2 years ago today is when he had the seizure that brought his tumor to light.   Today is also Chris' birthday.  Yesterday was Colby's Birthday.  Nick started his first job yesterday.  As you can see from the limited amount that I just posted, life is stressful.  I'm working with my doctor to find the right med to help me with my anxiety.  In the meantime I haven't gained weight, maybe even lost a pound or two.  I'm sending my weigh in now.



 I hope things can calm down a little for all of you.




pjlla said:


> B.
> 
> Then I need to get home and get some cleaning done and get ready for our "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" celebration that we are having on Sunday!
> 
> 
> Anyhow, we are celebrating on Sunday (just us and my parents, nothing big) with a "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" day!  We will attend church together and have a nice meal here at home, give a few gifts, and talk about how lucky we are, plus thank my parents AGAIN for moving into our house for 3 weeks and making sure that the kids were taken care of, etc.  We will send out some repeat thank you notes to people who made a big difference in our lives during that time (One of them being a friend I made right here on a previous BL challenge!).
> 
> I will spend some time today making some ladder-related decorations for the house and creating DH a "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" t-shirt!  I was contemplating making a cake, but with the holidays around the corner and DH and I both trying to be "good" up until then, I might skip it.  Or make it a tiny cake with just 6 servings .



What a great idea!  You have all been through a lot and it is great to now be able to look back having come though it.



mikamah said:


> Listening to some of you talk about your plans to maintain through the holiday weeks has me thinking.  I definitely want to maintain through thanksgiving weekend, which for me means most likely gain a few over the weekend, but get right back on track and lose them by the following friday.  I liked the pjlla plan, and think I would like to start the sunday after thanksgiving to friday 2/23 with another one, to stay on track 80% of the time.  There's 4 weeks between the holidays.  If anyone would like to join me?
> !


I may have to try that.  Maybe I can get a better plan in place that I can stick to that will at least help me maintain if not lose. 



pjlla said:


> Oh my GOSH, I LOVE bags!  I'm definitely NOT a purse/pocketbook/handbag kind of girl, but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE totebags!!
> 
> 
> See, I told you I love tote bags!  Apparently I love talking about them too!!.....................P



Somehow I could have guessed this--- since I LOVE them too!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Sunday we are driving to New Jersey to have a memorial service for my Grandma, she passes away Tuesday. So we will be back on Tuesday and then jump right into Thanksgiving and my Birthday.



 So sorry to hear about the loss of your Grandma.  

When is your birthday?




lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?
> 
> :



Well since pjlla and I are separated at birth it should come as no surprise after reading her answer that I LOVE tote bags too!  I also enjoy purses but not expensive or name brand ones.  Just run in the mill stuff holding purses but I am restrained and actually don't own very many.  My absolute favorite is a backpack style that I bought the first time I was on crutches about 11 years ago.  It is still usable, but I have had some work done on the straps.  It cost me about $20 at Target and I spent more than that to have it fixed!  But it is so handy with all the time I have spent on crutches and in a wheelchair to have a backpack.  

I also just bought a small little wallet style purse to carry the essentials-- credit cards, money and checkbook.  It has a long strap so it is easy to grab out of my purse when I don't won't to carry the whole thing or can transfer it to the bag of the day.  

And I love bigger bags because I am a stuff carrier.  Remember Sophia on the Golden Girls who carried her purse with her at all times?  I have to have my bag of stuff with me.  I very rarely use anything out of it but if I need it darn it I have it!  I have multiple large purse type bags, backpacks and tote bags.  I tend to use one for a while then decide to change to something else.  Currently I am using. . . .  my old diaper bag!!!  It is a Lands End bag that doesn't really look like a diaper bag and is really, really handy!  I found it when I cleaned out my closet and realized it would work great for me.  It has 2 "bottle" pockets that hold my water perfectly!  Several compartments and outer pockets that I can put stuff into to make it easier to find.  My other favorites are just large purses that don't have any compartments, usually just one small pocket.  I have a Disney one I got on Clearance several years ago that I love.

I take the bigger bag if I am going anywhere that I will be sitting around. I have a fear of being bored.  I have to have something to do! I put in it a book, my current knitting/crocheting project, and whatever paperwork I need.  I also LOVE binders so usually the papers are in a binder of some sort.  

I always carry with me in a purse or bag some kleenex, a tube of vasoline, a brush, my cell phone and ipod touch, a bag of nuts, a water bottle and my wallet with cc, check book, driver's license and money.  

I am still experimenting with what I am using for the gym (of course haven't been in months so haven't been able to test out my latest!).  It is a no frills place so I have to bring my own towels and toiletries and lock so I am trying a backpack.  The bag I was using was awkward and it was hard to find stuff.  


Have to go and fill whoopie pies.  We are making about 100 of them for dd to take to band tomorrow night for her birthday.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Afternoon everybody 

Dropping in to say I completed my first official weigh in and I am happy to note that i am right where i was when I left my last BL challenge in the spring   That was happy and somewhat unexpected.  I knew I hadn't gained much if anything but I could see and feel the the flab creeping back in, so I really couldn't be sure until this morning.  

QOTD:   I am c currently a tote bag person.  I don't know when this happened, but there you go  Right now I am carrying around my new DCL tote courtesy of my last cruise 6 weeks ago.  That was our castaway gift(DUH )  and I used it on the ship and almost everywhere since we got home. 

I need to go back to my AVON tote which i used for carrying around my stuff and has a window for the current campaign book.  Its kind of lost in the dining area right now.  I have to go find it again

I do have purses and such, but I am always a wishy washy purse person.  will carry for awhile, then not.  Mostly these days i just pick 1 for church and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Octoberbride03

lovetoscrap said:


> My 2 favorite workout videos are Kathy Smith.  Can't really recommend those specific ones since the key word in that first sentence is VIDEO-- they are from the 80's and full of leg warmers, spandex leotards and really big hair!  But I like her style and the way she does the exercises.  I haven't tried any of her current stuff but if I were to get a new dvd I would probably try her first.



Oh yeah   Ever hit collage video?  That's where I usually buy from and they have those videos on dvd now.  I was watching clips of them the other night and OMG those clothes 

A:  I don't know how she actually worked out in those things because in at least 1 of the clips she is sporting a SERIOUS wedgie,  I mean non stop

B:  I don't know how people worked out to these things for the reason above.  HOW DO YOU NOT GET DISTRACTED?!     

All i kept thinking was they really should have stopped rolling so she could fix that wedgie 

Can we tell I am bit anal about my workout videos


----------



## lovetoscrap

Octoberbride03 said:


> Oh yeah   Ever hit collage video?  That's where I usually buy from and they have those videos on dvd now.  I was watching clips of them the other night and OMG those clothes
> 
> A:  I don't know how she actually worked out in those things because in at least 1 of the clips she is sporting a SERIOUS wedgie,  I mean non stop
> 
> B:  I don't know how people worked out to these things for the reason above.  HOW DO YOU NOT GET DISTRACTED?!
> 
> All i kept thinking was they really should have stopped rolling so she could fix that wedgie
> 
> Can we tell I am bit anal about my workout videos



You must not have owned a spandex leotard and tights/pants in the 80s!  That is why we put the tight spandex pants UNDER the leotard.  It looked like a serious wedgie, but with the extra layer of the pants already giving us a wedgie it wasn't as uncomfortable!!!  Besides I think there may have been a theory that as that was pulling up on us it made our hair stick up more!

Now I am really wondering whatever happened to mine.  It was great-- BRIGHT colors in a funky pattern.  And I do mean BRIGHT-- you could have seen me coming from miles away.  And of course I thought I was as hot and sexy as I could get all stuffed into that thing. 

Just remember people:  *Friends don't let friends wear spandex! *


----------



## Octoberbride03

lovetoscrap said:


> You must not have owned a spandex leotard and tights/pants in the 80s!  That is why we put the tight spandex pants UNDER the leotard.  It looked like a serious wedgie, but with the extra layer of the pants already giving us a wedgie it wasn't as uncomfortable!!!  Besides I think there may have been a theory that as that was pulling up on us it made our hair stick up more!
> 
> Now I am really wondering whatever happened to mine.  It was great-- BRIGHT colors in a funky pattern.  And I do mean BRIGHT-- you could have seen me coming from miles away.  And of course I thought I was as hot and sexy as I could get all stuffed into that thing.
> 
> Just remember people:  *Friends don't let friends wear spandex! *





SO SHE'S ACTUALLY SPORTING 2 WEDGIES 


EVEN BETTER!!

FTR I am 38  so as long as we are admitting our questionable 80s choices here i did indeed own a bright blue pair of spandex bicycle pants   And yeah you could see me from a couple miles away.  they were a summer thing but boy did they save me that year from heat rashes


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> beep and wave!!!
> 
> LOL I feel like I'm not here anymore but I do try to keep up with the reading.
> Life is just crazy busy here at Blink Manor.
> 
> We had our Thanksgiving feast yesterday at school, we served 300 people in 2 hours. It was crazy!! Hopefully there will be a write up in the paper today.
> Then rounded up kids, dropped them off to mom and headed to the HS for Parent teacher conferences. DS15 is doing well but could be doing better. Love all of his teachers again this year. It's so nice to see people be passionate about teaching and really making a difference in the kids lives.
> 
> Nice to hear about GOOD teachers!  My kids have had GREAT teachers, okay teachers, and downright lousy teachers over the years..... but I'm happy to say that the GOOD and GREAT have outnumbered the lousy.
> 
> Sunday we are driving to New Jersey to have a memorial service for my Grandma, she passes away Tuesday.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandma!  Was it unexpected?  Prayers for you and your family.
> 
> So we will be back on Tuesday and then jump right into Thanksgiving and my Birthday.
> 
> Happy Early birthday !!
> 
> 
> When does this challenge end and can someone enlighten me on Pamela's stay on track plan/challenge.
> I am doing so well on the no soda thing and I'm definitely seeing and feeling the difference but I really need to step it up a notch. The fast food ban is coming up quick!! LOL
> 
> It isn't anything really "official".  I had just mentioned to Kathy that I wanted to try to be OP for 80% of the days leading up til T.giving.  Kathy stepped up and joined into the "80%" idea and it looks like we will both make it!  After T.giving we are going for another 80% OP "plan".  That will give a bit of "wiggle room" to enjoy a holiday party or two and still make it to Christmas without a gain (hopefully!)
> 
> I'm really pleased to hear you are doing well with the soda ban.  That stuff is really just terrible for you.... both regular soda and diet.  Do you have any plans in place to help with the fastfood ban (menu plans, cooking ahead, anything like that)??  I'm thinking of a Dunkin Donuts ban from T.giving to Christmas, but it makes those 5am swim practice mornings really tough!!
> 
> OK gotta jet. I have mice to catch, a kitchen to clean and disinfect and laundry to do all before 11:30. Kids have 1/2 days today!



Wanna borrow my kitty?  She's a great hunter!! Then you could take one thing off your list!!



lovetoscrap said:


> What a great idea!  You have all been through a lot and it is great to now be able to look back having come though it.
> 
> Got the banner done and a card.  Will make up the t-shirt transfer tonight if I can get DH away from the computer!
> 
> Somehow I could have guessed this--- since I LOVE them too!
> 
> Sista from anotha' Mista!! (gotta say it with a "hood" accent!)
> 
> Well since pjlla and I are separated at birth it should come as no surprise after reading her answer that I LOVE tote bags too!  I also enjoy purses but not expensive or name brand ones.  Just run in the mill stuff holding purses but I am restrained and actually don't own very many.  My absolute favorite is a backpack style that I bought the first time I was on crutches about 11 years ago.  It is still usable, but I have had some work done on the straps.  It cost me about $20 at Target and I spent more than that to have it fixed!  But it is so handy with all the time I have spent on crutches and in a wheelchair to have a backpack.
> 
> I also just bought a small little wallet style purse to carry the essentials-- credit cards, money and checkbook.  It has a long strap so it is easy to grab out of my purse when I don't won't to carry the whole thing or can transfer it to the bag of the day.
> 
> And I love bigger bags because I am a stuff carrier.  Remember Sophia on the Golden Girls who carried her purse with her at all times?  I have to have my bag of stuff with me.  I very rarely use anything out of it but if I need it darn it I have it!  I have multiple large purse type bags, backpacks and tote bags.  I tend to use one for a while then decide to change to something else.  Currently I am using. . . .  my old diaper bag!!!  It is a Lands End bag that doesn't really look like a diaper bag and is really, really handy!  I found it when I cleaned out my closet and realized it would work great for me.  It has 2 "bottle" pockets that hold my water perfectly!  Several compartments and outer pockets that I can put stuff into to make it easier to find.  My other favorites are just large purses that don't have any compartments, usually just one small pocket.  I have a Disney one I got on Clearance several years ago that I love.
> 
> I take the bigger bag if I am going anywhere that I will be sitting around. I have a fear of being bored.  I have to have something to do! I put in it a book, my current knitting/crocheting project, and whatever paperwork I need.  I also LOVE binders so usually the papers are in a binder of some sort.
> 
> I always carry with me in a purse or bag some kleenex, a tube of vasoline, a brush, my cell phone and ipod touch, a bag of nuts, a water bottle and my wallet with cc, check book, driver's license and money.
> 
> I am still experimenting with what I am using for the gym (of course haven't been in months so haven't been able to test out my latest!).  It is a no frills place so I have to bring my own towels and toiletries and lock so I am trying a backpack.  The bag I was using was awkward and it was hard to find stuff.
> 
> 
> Have to go and fill whoopie pies.  We are making about 100 of them for dd to take to band tomorrow night for her birthday.




Definitely separated at birth (except I hate to bake!).



lovetoscrap said:


> Just remember people:  *Friends don't let friends wear spandex! *



AMEN!!


**********

Evening friends! This day just flew by!  Robotics team will be here tomorrow morning at 9 am and then DD and I leave for the pool about 11 am, so don't think I will get on here unless it is very early in the a.m.  

Got the banner and card done for our special day on Sunday.  Need to get some cleaning done around here tomorrow morning before robotics and swim.  

Dinner is simmering and smells so good, I don't really want to wait until 8:15 to eat with DD, but I will.  We will have dinner together as a family and then watch this week's Survivor.   Anyhow, I made my curried chicken and will start a pot of brown rice before I head out to pick her up at the Y (unless I can convince DH to pick her up).  

I'm going to sit here at my scrapping table and try to make up some "kits" so I can take some scrapping along during T.giving weekend.  Sometimes I have time to scrap while the kids play games and the grown-ups are chatting or watching football (or shopping.... I don't really like to shop).

TTYL.......................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lovetoscrap said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of your Grandma.
> 
> When is your birthday?



Thanks for thinking of us! 
*Pamela,* it was expected. She'd been in hospice for a few weeks. 

*LTS* my birthday is the 24th, so I get to cook for my birthday. Oh the joy! NOT!!

*Pamela,* the 80% plan for Xmas sounds good. Maybe I'll join too! 
My plan for the no Fast food = oy, I don't really have one yet. Since DS15 will start indoor track that Monday I suspect I will be doing a lot of crock pot meals. I also peeled, cooked and mashed 6 butternut squashes so I'm going to attempt to make Boma butternut squash soup. 

I need to have a menu plan though.


----------



## akhaloha

lovetoscrap said:


> You must not have owned a spandex leotard and tights/pants in the 80s!  That is why we put the tight spandex pants UNDER the leotard.  It looked like a serious wedgie, but with the extra layer of the pants already giving us a wedgie it wasn't as uncomfortable!!!  Besides I think there may have been a theory that as that was pulling up on us it made our hair stick up more!
> 
> Now I am really wondering whatever happened to mine.  It was great-- BRIGHT colors in a funky pattern.  And I do mean BRIGHT-- you could have seen me coming from miles away.  And of course I thought I was as hot and sexy as I could get all stuffed into that thing.
> 
> Just remember people:  *Friends don't let friends wear spandex! *



  This brought back so many memories of all my spandex!  I had every color in the rainbow. And you're right...the tighter the spandex...the bigger our hair!


----------



## cclovesdis

OMG! I love this spandex discussion!  My mom  refused to let me wear jeans and insisted that I wear something like spandex. They weren't really, but you know that's what my friends called them. I had whatever these were in the rainbow too. 

*Kathy, pjlla, and anyone else*: I'm in for another round of the pjlla plan. I am determined to be OP through Wednesday. I have a feeling that I'll be OP on Thanksgiving too, especially staying GF.

Today was a great day until my mother started in with x, y, and z. My sister and I met her at the grocery store (wasn't entirely planned) and I drove home with her. The first words out of her mouth are a complaint about my outfit and how it makes me look big. But, it's not worth it to me to expend my energy letting her get to me. I went to the library and have lots to read. I'm planning to go to the gym tomorrow and maybe some Wii time as well. I'm hoping to get back to my starting weight for the challenge when I weigh-in next week. If I stay OP, I have a good chance of succeeding. I do have to be realistic as it's more than I usually lose on an average week. 100% OP. 

Have a great night!


----------



## buzz5985

lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!  I am your coach for this week.    I have some QOTD that I hope we can have fun with.  I apologize if I am repeating any questions that have already been asked this challenge.  If I do please send me a PM ASAP and I will post a new one-- I have more questions than I have days!
> 
> This morning I am off and running.  Have to be at the high school in about an hour and I need to get breakfast, make a snack to take, load the car with DD15's birthday treats, pack my bag with everything I need for today and run by Subway and pick her up a birthday lunch.  Good thing she loves Subway because lunch is at 10:20am and nowhere else is serving lunch at that time!
> 
> So on that note I want to talk about bags.  Guys this isn't specifically purses so don't feel like you can't join in.
> 
> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?
> 
> I will be back to answer later this afternoon or evening.  I have to go and pack my bag now!    Everyone have a great Healthy and Happy Friday!




I carry a basic black hobo bag.  With a black wallet.  The black bag, goes in a canvas tote bag they were giving away at WDW if you spent $50 a couple of years ago.  Also in the cavas bag is my Flylady Office in a Bag, my lunch box.  The most important thing in the bag is my memory stick that I keep my BL coaching documents on!!!!    Oh and I can't forget my phone charger is in there too.  

I had really good news yesterday.  My Aunt (where we will be celebrating Thanksgiving) just finished 2 rounds of chemo.  She has stage 4 lung cancer and is undergoing experimental treatment.  She had a CAT scan last week and the tumors in her lung have shrunk 50% and the tumor outside has shrunk 60%.  The Doctor's are thrilled, they haven't seen progress this quickly before.  So my family will be having a very thankful day on Thursday!!!!

Janis


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: No purses for me. I always carry around my phone, keys and a little wallet that has drivers license, cc, library, Costco and Y card. That's it. They go in a pocket (or 2). When needed I have a fanny pack (I can hear that sharp intake of breath, you guys!) that I throw stuff into. It already has a ton of stuff in it. I love it because it also has a handle. I'm sure I look like the biggest dweeb on the planet, but tough. For sports I have a gazillion totes from the summer reading program the library holds every year for kids. I throw my junk in there along with water, tissue and a book and off I go. Two summers ago DH bought me a cute teeny purse that my basics barely fit into. It has a long strap and I used it for the first time about a month ago! My very favorite tote is a strap bag from WDW. The blue one with all the characters on it. It makes me happy.

Pamela-thanks for the words of encouragement about my versus DH's running time! Sometimes it's hard to remember that 9 months ago I'd only have run if something was chasing me! Thanks.

Well, I was down a pound this week.   I was shocked since DS1 had a birthday and there's been a giant Costco cake in our fridge! It's now in the freezer. I did have a piece or 2 (ok--3) but that was over several days. 

I called my girlfriend whose son died. It would have been his birthday. She said they are all "just surviving." They'd already had a big dinner/party planned for him so they were going to go ahead with their plans. I hope it helps them all.

Both DS1 and 2 made the basketball teams! They are happy. I think DS2 is feeling happier at the school we're "forcing" him to attend. He's got a girlfriend and now he'll have his teammates to keep him busy. He still sees all his other friends after school and on weekends. DH and I keep trying to make him see he has the best of both worlds. 

I think DS1 is out of the shower after his practice. DS2 is at his practice and DH is in the garage on his bike. Better see about feeding DS1, although he's informed me he's going to his girlfriend's house for a second dinner!  Teenagers!! 

Hope everyone has a super and OP weekend!


----------



## bellebookworm9

buzz5985 said:


> I had really good news yesterday.  My Aunt (where we will be celebrating Thanksgiving) just finished 2 rounds of chemo.  She has stage 4 lung cancer and is undergoing experimental treatment.  She had a CAT scan last week and the tumors in her lung have shrunk 50% and the tumor outside has shrunk 60%.  The Doctor's are thrilled, they haven't seen progress this quickly before.  So my family will be having a very thankful day on Thursday!!!!



That's great!

In regards to spandex, I never experienced that. But I did have pink pleather pants in the fourth grade that Mom made. And a velveteen pink shirt with flowers printed on it. I'm certain I looked like a hippy, and man those pants made my legs sweat something awful! I only wore them a few times. 

I finally went to see my psychiatrist today. He prescribed me Zoloft (a seratonin med) to go along with the anti-depressant I'm already on (a norepinephrine and something else med). The two together should help me feel better within a couple weeks. I also had my sleeping meds refilled, so I'll be sleeping better as well. 

I will be flying down to Florida on January 10th by myself-I've never flown by myself so this will be new! I will be staying at Pop Century that night, as some other CPers are staying there as well, and we might have a get together and take a taxi van to check in the next morning. I have to send a final e-mail to the lady I have the Old Key West DVC reservation through. I have sent her two already asking if it is possible to move the reservation up two nights and have received no response. I guess I have to make it clear that I understand she retains control over the reservation and if it can't/won't be done, I don't expect my money back. In fact, I understand if she can't/won't do it, but a response explaining such would be nice!


----------



## SettinSail

lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?



Oh I love this question!   I am always intrigued by the number of people walking into work with their MULTIPLE bags full of stuff - what in the world is in there ??!!   I go into work and I am busy working the whole time.   I wouldn't have time to need whatever is in the bag.

I regularly carry a large purse.  It holds my wallet, cell phone, Kindle, lip gloss, chap stick, mirror, calendar (I don't do smart phone), note pad, pen, hairbrush, floss.   I carry my lunch to work in a small insulated igloo lunchbox, it's very small.  My gym bag stays packed and in the car.

I have a bazillion purses but I hate changing them out so I usually carry the same one for months.

Hope to catch up more tomorrow.   My sister is staying with me for the weekend since the guys went caving with the Boy Scouts and I am such a scaredy cat


----------



## SettinSail

mackeysmom said:


> Here's the link to the Pizza Tour - we took the Crosstown Pizza Walk:
> 
> http://www.scottspizzatours.com/p/tourdescriptions/
> 
> I think it is supposed to get a little cooler next week - but no rain in the forecast yet.
> 
> 
> - Laura



Thanks!   I have it bookmarked but may not actually book it until we get there in case we run out of time to do it.  I got tickets for the 9/11 memorial today.  When I had looked before there was no availability but today it was back.   Right now it's looking like rain on Weds but no more after that for the whole 4 days.  I think Thanksgiving will be sunny and high about 42.  I think my down coat will be perfect, 42 is pretty cold to me!  And it will be much colder at the parade that morning.

Stupid question, but what is uptown and what is downtown?   I always get confused on the subway about that...


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning  

I just dh off to go on a boy scout camping trip.  Ds1 is asleep and will be up later and go to work.

Saw mil yesterday.  She looked good and may be out tomorrow or Monday. Thanks for the prayers.

on my way home from dropping off dh I saw the following quote

Quote of the Day 

An Optimist is a person who starts their diet on Thanksgiving

Maybe we should all be optimists this year. 

Off to get some things done today.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> DId you mean Friday *12/23*??  I think I'm in.... but I'm going to start Saturday, 11/26.  That will be 28 days until Christmas eve.  My math skills are pretty bad, but I think that would allow for 5.6 days OFF (rounded up to 6 days) to allow for holiday parties and such.  I think I am going to aim for 90% days OP.... that will give me one day for my Bible Study holiday party, and two other days to play with before Christmas.


Your math is right.  I am going to start on the sunday, and I did mean 12/23 the friday because we have our big Christmas celebration on Christmas eve.  I think I'll aim for no more than 4 days off plan, one per week, since I'll be starting fresh after thanksgiving weekend.  We can call it the Pjlla-inspired Between the Holidays Plan.  We'd love for anyone to join us, just share your plan and progress along the way.  It defnitely helped me get from halloween through now, and I definitely want to share next wed that I was successful.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> :Sunday we are driving to New Jersey to have a memorial service for my Grandma, she passed away Tuesday. So we will be back on Tuesday and then jump right into Thanksgiving and my Birthday.


So sorry about your grandma.  It's tough no matter if it's expected. 



lovetoscrap said:


> Besides I think there may have been a theory that as that was pulling up on us it made our hair stick up more!






lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?


I have a fun bag for the first time in ages.  My basic black sling bag from LLbean which I've probably had for more than 10 years zipper finally broke, so I bought a pretty Vera Bradley bag for 40% off last month.  It's got bright pink daisies with orange centers and a navy back ground.  Very cute.  There are 2 little front zipper pockets, one with my work id badge and pens, and one my cell phone and keys.  The main compartment I have my small camera, ds's epipen/benadryl, wallet, ibuprofen, tink brush/mirror, and calendar.  I think that's it.  I'm pretty low maintenance.  
*LTS*-I still have my Lands End diaper bag backpack that I use for our disney trips!!  I use the pocket in the back where the pad used to go for our disney travel papers and park maps.   It's a great bag.   



donac said:


> Saw mil yesterday.  She looked good and may be out tomorrow or Monday. Thanks for the prayers.
> 
> Quote of the Day
> 
> An Optimist is a person who starts their diet on Thanksgiving


So sorry to hear about your MIL, but glad she's doing well and should be home soon.  Love the quote.  I consider myself an Optimist, but I'm not that good.

Hello to everyone else!!  

No big plans here, we hope to go to dnephew's last freshman football game, and dniece has her flag football game too, but ds has been coughing all night, and really congested, so I want to bring him to the doctor, and we'll see how he feels after.   It's a nice day out, and I think it will warm up.  

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning!  

*QOTD:

CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!

What does your cover look like?*


I am on the cover in my racing swimsuit and cap with my Olympic Gold Medals for Freestyle, Butterfly, and several Relays-- looking like the female Micheal Phelps!  I love to swim but was never great at it.  It is my exercise of choice but since I don't have access to a pool to work out in I haven't done it in quite some time.  I would have loved to been on a swim team like my kids are when I was a child.

Not sure when/if I will get back on today-- have to celebrate a birthday and get my house cleaned up for the party tomorrow.  Everyone have a great Healthy Happy Day!!  And hug your kids-- they grow up way too fast.


----------



## mikamah

lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*


I am running across the finishline of the disney world half marathon with mickey and minnie at my sides after stopping for every single character stop and still maintaining my 16 min pace.  Headline, "Your dreams can come true if you have the courage to pursue them".

Fun question, LTS.  Good luck with the party!!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Thanks for thinking of us!
> *Pamela,* it was expected. She'd been in hospice for a few weeks.
> 
> That doesn't really make it any easier though, does it??  Safe travels on Sunday.
> 
> *LTS* my birthday is the 24th, so I get to cook for my birthday. Oh the joy! NOT!!
> 
> If my birthday fell on T.giving, we would be eating take-out!  I HATE cooking!  BTW, you share a birthday with my brother (although I think he is a bit older, like me!).  Happy Holiday birthday!!
> 
> *Pamela,* the 80% plan for Xmas sounds good. Maybe I'll join too!
> My plan for the no Fast food = oy, I don't really have one yet. Since DS15 will start indoor track that Monday I suspect I will be doing a lot of crock pot meals. I also peeled, cooked and mashed 6 butternut squashes so I'm going to attempt to make Boma butternut squash soup.
> 
> WIsh you could send me some soup!  I LOVE butternut squash soup!!!  If you want any crockpot recipes, I might have a few to share, although I know some of your clan is pretty picky.  I've got a good potato soup (fairly low fat), and a hamburg soup that are both pretty easy and fairly universally appealing.
> 
> I need to have a menu plan though.





cclovesdis said:


> *Kathy, pjlla, and anyone else*: I'm in for another round of the pjlla plan. I am determined to be OP through Wednesday. I have a feeling that I'll be OP on Thanksgiving too, especially staying GF.
> 
> OP for T.giving day!!???
> 
> Today was a great day until my mother started in with x, y, and z. My sister and I met her at the grocery store (wasn't entirely planned) and I drove home with her. The first words out of her mouth are a complaint about my outfit and how it makes me look big. But, it's not worth it to me to expend my energy letting her get to me. I went to the library and have lots to read. I'm planning to go to the gym tomorrow and maybe some Wii time as well. I'm hoping to get back to my starting weight for the challenge when I weigh-in next week. If I stay OP, I have a good chance of succeeding. I do have to be realistic as it's more than I usually lose on an average week. 100% OP.
> 
> Have a great night!



Sounds like your head is in the right place, even with the negative outside pressures.  Don't worry about what you were wearing and what it made you look like (according to her).  If you were busy and comfortable, that is what counts!  Maybe she's afraid that "Mr. Right" will be at the grocery store and he won't give you a second look if you are dressed right??!!   (Presuming, of course, that he would give you a first look, cause we all know the "good men" are all gay, married, or in the witness protection program!! )

I will pledge to be 100% OP with you through breakfast on Thursday!  It will be tough tomorrow, as we are having our "Just Say No to Ladders" dinner, but I will work hard to be as OP as is humanly possible!



buzz5985 said:


> I carry a basic black hobo bag.  With a black wallet.  The black bag, goes in a canvas tote bag they were giving away at WDW if you spent $50 a couple of years ago.  Also in the cavas bag is my Flylady Office in a Bag, my lunch box.  The most important thing in the bag is my memory stick that I keep my BL coaching documents on!!!!    Oh and I can't forget my phone charger is in there too.
> 
> I had really good news yesterday.  My Aunt (where we will be celebrating Thanksgiving) just finished 2 rounds of chemo.  She has stage 4 lung cancer and is undergoing experimental treatment.  She had a CAT scan last week and the tumors in her lung have shrunk 50% and the tumor outside has shrunk 60%.  The Doctor's are thrilled, they haven't seen progress this quickly before.  So my family will be having a very thankful day on Thursday!!!!
> Janis



You DO have so much to be thankful for!  I hope we can all find something to be thankful for on Thursday.... our good (and improving-every-day) health, our families near and far, our freedom, etc, etc.



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: No purses for me. I always carry around my phone, keys and a little wallet that has drivers license, cc, library, Costco and Y card. That's it. They go in a pocket (or 2). When needed I have a fanny pack (I can hear that sharp intake of breath, you guys!) that I throw stuff into. It already has a ton of stuff in it. I love it because it also has a handle. I'm sure I look like the biggest dweeb on the planet, but tough. For sports I have a gazillion totes from the summer reading program the library holds every year for kids. I throw my junk in there along with water, tissue and a book and off I go. Two summers ago DH bought me a cute teeny purse that my basics barely fit into. It has a long strap and I used it for the first time about a month ago! My very favorite tote is a strap bag from WDW. The blue one with all the characters on it. It makes me happy.
> 
> As long as it makes you happy, that is good enough for me!!
> 
> Pamela-thanks for the words of encouragement about my versus DH's running time! Sometimes it's hard to remember that 9 months ago I'd only have run if something was chasing me! Thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the chuckle!  For some reason I pictured you being chased by a bear AND a skunk!!
> 
> Well, I was down a pound this week.   I was shocked since DS1 had a birthday and there's been a giant Costco cake in our fridge! It's now in the freezer. I did have a piece or 2 (ok--3) but that was over several days.
> 
> WOOHOO on one pound!
> 
> I called my girlfriend whose son died. It would have been his birthday. She said they are all "just surviving." They'd already had a big dinner/party planned for him so they were going to go ahead with their plans. I hope it helps them all.
> 
> 
> Nice of you to call.  I'm sure it wasn't easy to call and find the right things to say.  I often chicken out of situations like that but then regret it later.  I hope they can find some joy and peace in celebrating his life with the party.
> 
> Both DS1 and 2 made the basketball teams! They are happy. I think DS2 is feeling happier at the school we're "forcing" him to attend. He's got a girlfriend and now he'll have his teammates to keep him busy. He still sees all his other friends after school and on weekends. DH and I keep trying to make him see he has the best of both worlds.
> 
> Congratulations to BOTH of your DSs!!
> 
> I think DS1 is out of the shower after his practice. DS2 is at his practice and DH is in the garage on his bike. Better see about feeding DS1, although he's informed me he's going to his girlfriend's house for a second dinner!  Teenagers!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a super and OP weekend!



Hope your weekend is super too!



bellebookworm9 said:


> finally went to see my psychiatrist today. He prescribed me Zoloft (a seratonin med) to go along with the anti-depressant I'm already on (a norepinephrine and something else med). The two together should help me feel better within a couple weeks. I also had my sleeping meds refilled, so I'll be sleeping better as well.
> 
> It is so mature of you to take care of yourself like that!
> 
> I will be flying down to Florida on January 10th by myself-I've never flown by myself so this will be new! I will be staying at Pop Century that night, as some other CPers are staying there as well, and we might have a get together and take a taxi van to check in the next morning. I have to send a final e-mail to the lady I have the Old Key West DVC reservation through. I have sent her two already asking if it is possible to move the reservation up two nights and have received no response. I guess I have to make it clear that I understand she retains control over the reservation and if it can't/won't be done, I don't expect my money back. In fact, I understand if she can't/won't do it, but a response explaining such would be nice![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



I agree.... not responding is impolite.  Maybe she is trying to formulate a way for this to work out for you??  

Don't worry about flying alone... you'll be fine!  



SettinSail said:


> Hope to catch up more tomorrow.   My sister is staying with me for the weekend since the guys went caving with the Boy Scouts and I am such a scaredy cat



I don't blame you about the scaredy cat.  I used to be like that, but DH started traveling a lot for work not long after DD was born and I had no choice to be home alone with her!  I'm not a dog person, but it definitely made me long for a large German Shepard!  I kept hoping I'd find a "rent-a-dog" company!!  

I used to laugh about our alarm system..... we are so far away from the police station I figured that the alarm going off in the middle of the night would just be a nice advanced warning that a bad guy was on his way upstairs!  



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning
> 
> I just dh off to go on a boy scout camping trip.  Ds1 is asleep and will be up later and go to work.
> 
> Saw mil yesterday.  She looked good and may be out tomorrow or Monday. Thanks for the prayers.
> 
> Glad she is improving.
> 
> 
> on my way home from dropping off dh I saw the following quote
> 
> Quote of the Day
> 
> An Optimist is a person who starts their diet on Thanksgiving
> 
> Maybe we should all be optimists this year.
> 
> Off to get some things done today.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



  Amen!!



mikamah said:


> Your math is right.  I am going to start on the sunday, and I did mean 12/23 the friday because we have our big Christmas celebration on Christmas eve.  I think I'll aim for no more than 4 days off plan, one per week, since I'll be starting fresh after thanksgiving weekend.  We can call it the Pjlla-inspired Between the Holidays Plan.  We'd love for anyone to join us, just share your plan and progress along the way.  It defnitely helped me get from halloween through now, and I definitely want to share next wed that I was successful.
> 
> You are ON!  In the spirit of the plan, we should ALL plan for at least 80% OP days..... I personally have a goal of 90%.  For now, my ONE off-plan day (or meal) is going to be the bible study holiday party on 12/1.  I want to enjoy some of the sweets and goodies that these lovely ladies are making!  My second off-plan day might be the bible study brunch later in the month.... it might depend on what is offered that morning.  THat would leave me one more day to play with and still stay within the 90%.
> 
> I have a fun bag for the first time in ages.  My basic black sling bag from LLbean which I've probably had for more than 10 years zipper finally broke, so I bought a pretty Vera Bradley bag for 40% off last month.  It's got bright pink daisies with orange centers and a navy back ground.  Very cute.  There are 2 little front zipper pockets, one with my work id badge and pens, and one my cell phone and keys.  The main compartment I have my small camera, ds's epipen/benadryl, wallet, ibuprofen, tink brush/mirror, and calendar.  I think that's it.  I'm pretty low maintenance.
> 
> I was admiring that VB bag last Sunday!  That is one of the VB fabrics that I really like!
> 
> *LTS*-I still have my Lands End diaper bag backpack that I use for our disney trips!!  I use the pocket in the back where the pad used to go for our disney travel papers and park maps.   It's a great bag.
> 
> I will say, I was a little sad when I no longer had a reason to carry a diaper bag!  I've seen a few over the years that I thought I'd like to own and could probably get away with, as they aren't obviously a diaper bag.
> 
> 
> No big plans here, we hope to go to dnephew's last freshman football game, and dniece has her flag football game too, but ds has been coughing all night, and really congested, so I want to bring him to the doctor, and we'll see how he feels after.   It's a nice day out, and I think it will warm up.
> 
> Have a great weekend!!





lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*
> 
> Well.... I'd be sitting at my scrapbook table wearing my favorite yoga pants, exercise bra, and t-shirt!!  I will scrap aerobically!!
> 
> Seriously.... I have YET to find an exercise that I really love.  I did enjoy the step class I took this summer, but Zumba was definitely NOT my thing.  And I only do Spin class when my brain isn't working well enough to tell me NO!  I think I'd like to try tennis, but I"m intimidated by all of the "fancy" tennis ladies at our Y, plus it is expensive.
> 
> 
> I am on the cover in my racing swimsuit and cap with my Olympic Gold Medals for Freestyle, Butterfly, and several Relays-- looking like the female Micheal Phelps!  I love to swim but was never great at it.  It is my exercise of choice but since I don't have access to a pool to work out in I haven't done it in quite some time.  I would have loved to been on a swim team like my kids are when I was a child.
> 
> Not sure when/if I will get back on today-- have to celebrate a birthday and get my house cleaned up for the party tomorrow.  Everyone have a great Healthy Happy Day!!  And hug your kids-- they grow up way too fast.



DD can totally relate to your dream!!  

*****************

Happy Saturday.  I really need to fly along here, but I wanted to be sure to come say hi!  

Robotics team is here, but I have NO time today to participate.  I will need to leave that up to DH and our other coach.  

I've done a good bit of picking up, dusting, vacuuming, etc so far today.  And DS was good enough to get up early and pick up his room (as I asked him to last night) without me having to come in and wake him.  

I haven't made my bed yet, but I will before I leave for the day.  I need to make some lunch for the robotics kids, pack up a few things for the swim afternoon, and be out the door by 12noon.  I did NOT get in a workout today, but didn't really have it on my radar anyhow.  I did plenty of bending, reaching, lifting, etc when cleaning this morning.  

Talk with you all later..................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lovetoscrap said:


> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*



My summer cover is blowing Flo Jo out of the water on the race track. Yeah, I'm pretty sure she doesn't run anymore LOL but that's how often I watch the Olympics. 

My winter cover is a 2 page fold out. One on the moguls and one on curling. I love both even though moguls is pure hell on the knees. And curling I would rock at!! All I do is sweep and mop, I should be a pro!


----------



## donac

BernardandMissBianca said:


> My winter cover is a 2 page fold out. One on the moguls and one on curling. I love both even though moguls is pure hell on the knees. And curling I would rock at!! All I do is sweep and mop, I should be a pro!



My family has gotten into curling the last couple of Olympics.  The boys and I watch it whenever we can.  Don't ask me why?


----------



## mackeysmom

SettinSail said:


> Thanks!   I have it bookmarked but may not actually book it until we get there in case we run out of time to do it.  I got tickets for the 9/11 memorial today.  When I had looked before there was no availability but today it was back.   Right now it's looking like rain on Weds but no more after that for the whole 4 days.  I think Thanksgiving will be sunny and high about 42.  I think my down coat will be perfect, 42 is pretty cold to me!  And it will be much colder at the parade that morning.
> 
> Stupid question, but what is uptown and what is downtown?   I always get confused on the subway about that...



I haven't been to the 9/11 Memorial yet - hoping to do it this spring.

As for uptown/downtown:   Use Midtown (Penn Station, Macys, etc.) as your constant.  Uptown (towards the Bronx) will take you to places like Central Park and the "major" museums, while Downtown (towards Brooklyn) will take you to Littly Italy, Greenwich Village, World Trade Center Plaza.

The MTA has a pretty good subway map:  http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm

Hope that helps.  Have a great trip. 

- Laura


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hello Friends!!!!  I have let my busy life get in my way since last july and I am ready to say move over life because I am just as important too!  So I am back and committed to doing my best to finish out this challenge.  

I am going to PM my "starting" weight again as I am sure I have been wiped off the spread sheet.  I am hoping to loose 8-10lbs by the time we start the alumni holiday thread.

I have my meal plans made for the next 2 wks.  My whole family joined our community center gym today.  I did my first class which was piloxing and I loved it.  I am ready to get to work again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




lovetoscrap said:


> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*



Great question!  I was a star basketball player in high school so I would have loved to see myself on the cover of a magazine.  Maybe shooting a jumpshot!!!  Of course with my hair and makeup in just the right spots.

I will make sure to keep up with you all.  I am excited to see how everyone is doing!!!  Talk to you all soon.


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Share your favorite go to breakfast and lunch



My favorite breakfast is either slow cooker oats or cereal and a hard boiled egg. I really don't make lunch for myself. I usually have leftovers.





donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> With Thanksgiving one week away is there something that you remember about Thanksgivings when you were a kids?



I remember being at my grandma's house (my mom's mom). My grandpa would yell at my cousins for being too loud. Of course I was at the kiddie table and for some reason (which I still don't understand) my dad would not eat. He would sit in the living room watching football while we all ate. I asked my mom not long ago why he did that, and all she said was that he didn't like eating at other people's houses (except his sister's).   My grandma's mashed potatoes and pies were the best part of the meal. 




lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?



My everyday purse is just a Vera Bradley. I keep my wallet, a calendar, chap stick, pens, and gum in it. I hate switching purses, so I usually just use the same one for a season and then switch. I also have a Baggallini cross body that I bought for Disney and I love it.



lovetoscrap said:


> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*



Hmmmm...I really love running so I guess I would standing on the podium getting my gold place medal for winning the Olympics marathon! I also wouldn't mind getting the gold for a triathalon. 


I am so happy that I only work 2 days this week. My kids have school Wed but I don't, so I made a doctor's appointment and may try to make pumpkin rolls. We have 6 days off of school total. Of course we have the Monday after Thanksgiving off so people can go opening day of hunting in PA. It'll be nice to have a break. I've been swamped with work, my online class, and my family. So this is a much needed break, and hopefully December won't be too stressful.

DS8 went to the orthodontist Thursday. He will be getting an expander and braces in January (phase 1). So I am joining the others here who were talking about braces not too long ago. I told DH that DSs teeth will be the most expensive thing in our house! Yikes!

I'm going to try to get some cleaning done tonight since our church is having Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and my kids want to stay for it. Then, it's a day of football.

DSs (8 and 5) watched Judy Moody and the Not Bummer Summer last night and loved it. They watched it again this morning and are watching it again right now! It's so funny to watch DS5 quote the movie. The movie is pretty cute. And now, DS8 wants a book about Bigfoot for Christmas. He's been talking about Bigfoot for months now thanks to MIL who lets them watch ghost hunting shows and shows about things like Bigfoot while they are at her house. I finally just told her to stop letting them watch shows like that (and her response was "why?") when DS8 swore he saw a werewolf outside his window (flying since his bedroom is on the second floor). He wasn't scared, but she just doesn't get that they are 8 and 5 instead of 55. But since this is the DIS and not therapy I won't get into it. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

Today makes my 2nd sequential day on plan! I think that might be the first time since we started this challenge. , but I'm OP now and intend to stay that way. I already have the eating part of Black Friday figured out. Subway, salad of course.  I haven't looked at their dressings yet, but I may just skip them altogether, or bring my own. I am trying to keep my salt intake to a minimum. I know I feel better when I do.

So, my calorie goal is essentially around 1200 calories. Myfitnesspal says that my max is 1200, but when I have an under 1200 calorie day, it says I didn't eat enough.  So, I figure I should I stay under 1400, which is similar to what Sparkpeople recommended. I will still be losing, although it will look like I am over my calorie count for the day. The other thing that is bugging me is that I ate really well today, low on the carbs, but still okay for my mood, and high protein that's low in fat. This sounds good to me, but myfitnesspal has the counts colored red (as if it's a negative thing) because I went over my recommended protein and (unbelievably) calcium. 

Any advice? I am really stumped on why extra calcium is a bad thing. 

My parents wanted steak for dinner tonight, but my mom was good about it and asked me which kind I wanted. She bought small pieces of less lean steak for them and small pieces of lean sirloin for me. I only ate 1 and filled up on salad and broccoli. I am convinced I have an addiction to broccoli. 

That was also my 2nd salad of the day, so I definitely got in my veggie servings for the day. I also got in my dairy servings and plenty of protein. The only thing I was missing (according to WW) is 2 servings of oil. But, I don't thing that eating them helps me, and, if anything I gain weight eating them. I do try to eat some, like we do add some to our pasta sauce, but that's about it. Oh, and if I eat the GF bread, there is plenty in that to count as 1 tsp. The bread tastes good; you have the option of adding melted butter or vegetable oil to the mix. I add olive oil. I have a hunch that it gives it the extra flavor I need to make it taste more like what I used to eat: Italian bread. 

Time to rant-feel free to skip.

My mother is driving me nuts. I don't know what she wants me to do. She complains about what I wear, how fat I am, how I wash the dishes, anything and everything. Yesterday she started in with how my brain is messed up and that something happened to me. Today she started in with how I'm taking meds and they are making me fat. For the millionth time, the weight-related side effect for my meds are either weight loss or no change in weight. I've heard that it is almost impossible to lose weight when you have hypothyroidism and do not take medication. How can she say I don't need that medication? I have blood work to prove I need it. The only medication she thinks I need is birth control. No one is arguing that I need to take birth control; I would just hate to see what I would be like without the others.

I had planned to go to the gym today, but I was exhausted. My mom made some comment like, "She goes to the gym once in a week and she wants a medal." Honestly. And, I went 3 times-Monday, Tuesday, and Friday. I will hopefully make it there tomorrow.

Maybe tomorrow I'll peak at the scale and, if I lost weight, tell my mother that I lost weight. I don't know. I don't want to jinx anything and I have this fear that telling her might lead to more criticism. I'm guessing I'll hear something like, "If you weren't so fat, you wouldn't need to lose weight." I guess the think is, it's hard to be optimistic when it comes to her.

Okay, vent over. I processed the situation more than I expected and I feel much better. 

Have a great, OP Sunday everyone!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning everyone! (Its after midnight & haven't gone to bed yet)

These last few days I've been in the Christmas spirit. This is something that hasn't happened since Josh and Maddie died in 08. Those last few years Christmas and Thanksgivng were just a regular day to me, I didn't give a crud.

Well, something changed in me these last few days. I even made a list of things that I wanted for Christmas and gave it to Alan. I think he was more shocked then I was, LOL. A few days ago I stocked up on Christmas cards at Wal-Mart. I told Alan on Wednesday that I wanted to decorate and get Christmas cards done this weekend. I normally do all of that the weekend after Thanksgiving but I'll be at Disney. Alan got the tree up and I got most of the Christmas cards done. Tomorrow (or I should say today) I'm going to decorate the tree and get the dining room table cleared off and the holiday table cloth on it. I just hope we can actually keep it cleaned off til Thursday, lol. 

I was helping Alan unpack the last few boxes we have in the house. I came across Josh and I's old DVD camcorder. I hadn't seen it in years and actually thought I had lost it. 

I took it and went back into the office. I went looking through my desk and found a few of the mini DVDs that I had recorded stuff onto. I plugged the camera in to let the battery charge some off the charger. I then stuck a DVD in and held my breath as I hit "PLAY."

What comes up on the screen you ask?

Maddie, at about 4 months old. The only reason I know that is because she had a pacifer in her mouth. At around 6 months old she gave them up cold turkey. 

I sat back and just watched it. I hit the finalize button to make sure it was finalized. The next step was to remove it from the camcorder and stick it in the DVD player. Would I get lucky? Would I actually be able to watch it on the 32 inch screen tv? I put it in hit a few buttons on the remote and held my brath again as I hit play. There smiling back at me, Maddie.

I put another one in and almost cried when I realized it was NICU footage. Alan was in the guest bedroom organizing stuff. I called for him to come in the office. He walked in and took one look at the tv, took a look at me, back at the tv and said two words, 

"Awwww Maddie"....

Happy birthday & Merry Christmas to me all wrapped into one.

I don't need anything else...


I got on the scale this morning and I lost 3 pounds! I've NEVER lost 3 pounds in a week. I had set a goal to lose 10 pounds by the end of November. I only have 2 more pounds to lose! I had bought a couple pairs of size 22 jeans about 4 weeks ago. For giggles I went and tried them on about an hour ago and they fit! So in a month I've lost 8 pounds and dropped a pant size!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:


*If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*

Back after the party (or during!).  Everyone have a Healthy and Happy Sunday!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*



			If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?
		
Click to expand...

*
Today, I would be *HAPPY*. I'm watching my waist line shrink, I'm in the holiday spirit, and I'm enjoying the beautiful FL weather.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Been in kind of a reflective mood so need to do a bit of catching up.  Hope I can do it without getting in trouble with the poof fairy or the smilie police! 

*Dona,* thanks so much for coach last week, especially during your busy week.  Glad to hear your MIL is doing better.  

*Maureen,* so nice to see you again!  

*Deb,* hang in there and make sure you take care of you, too.   

*Buffy,* sorry to hear about your Gma.  

*LTS,* the necklace idea is perfect!  And here's a hug for you, the mother of a grown up 16 y/o.    Thanks for being our coach this week.  

*Janis,* that is great news about your aunt!   



lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?



I don't carry a bag much.  I stopped after the diaper bag -- I felt like I didn't really need anything else sticking out if you know what I mean.    I can usually carry my must need driver's license, money, cell phone and lip balm in my pocket.  I keep my glasses around my so I can easily switch back and forth.  I do have a cross body "wallet" type bag that I use when I don't have pockets in basic black.

PSA for those of you who do carry bags -- they can collect an amazing amount of yucky stuff on the bottom from being carried everywhere so use a wipe and watch setting it on the counter.   



lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*



I'm on the front of Sports Illustrated sporting my WISH shirt and my Tinker Bell Half medal!  



mikamah said:


> I am running across the finishline of the disney world half marathon with mickey and minnie at my sides after stopping for every single character stop and still maintaining my 16 min pace.  Headline, "Your dreams can come true if you have the courage to pursue them".





I'm in for the *pjlla's* Holiday Plan!   

*Pamela,* when is the next stage of the robotics?  

*Laura,* great tips for NYC!  

You people talking about spandex in the 80's! 

*Shawn,* have a nice visit with your sister.  A week-end is long enough to enjoy each other but not long enough to get into a fuss!   

*Gretchen,* the planes are so crowded lately that you won't feel like you are alone! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am going to PM my "starting" weight again as I am sure I have been wiped off the spread sheet.  I am hoping to loose 8-10lbs by the time we start the alumni holiday thread.



I'm with you, girl, I have 4 pounds to lose by 12/1 and 10 pounds to lose in December to be on track for the Tink so I am on, on, on!  We can do it!

*Jill,* it's nice for kids to have braces early and get them over with.  I still had mine when I was a junior.  DS will be done in the 8th grade.  

*Christina,* sounds like you are totally OP, too!    I think your move was a good one for you.  

*CC,* I know that you love and respect your parents.  I wish they would treat you with love and respect, too.    I hope that you get a job soon so that you can move out.   

I wouldn't worry about the myfitnesspal and calcium thing unless it was way over for days and days.  It's just comparing numbers to some setting.  You might be able to change the setting.  I like it because the database is so big, I hardly ever have to enter something by hand.  I'm on 1200 calories a day too and it is hard but we can do it!  

Remember one off plan day is not going to derail you -- it's the days and days of being off plan that will get you!  

I'm down another 1.5 for a total of 20 this challenge and just one teensy pound away from my Princess weight!   Soon I will be in new territory!


----------



## lisah0711

lovetoscrap said:


> Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:
> 
> 
> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*
> 
> Back after the party (or during!).  Everyone have a Healthy and Happy Sunday!



Enjoy the party, *LTS!* Has your daughter caught on yet? 

Today I would be Happy.  I slept for ten hours last night so no Sleepy for me.  I might have a couple of Grumpy dwarves for company here though.    We had our first big snow of the year and everyone is dug in for winter for today at least.


----------



## SettinSail

BernardandMissBianca said:


> And curling I would rock at!! All I do is sweep and mop, I should be a pro!







mackeysmom said:


> As for uptown/downtown:   Use Midtown (Penn Station, Macys, etc.) as your constant.  Uptown (towards the Bronx) will take you to places like Central Park and the "major" museums, while Downtown (towards Brooklyn) will take you to Littly Italy, Greenwich Village, World Trade Center Plaza.
> 
> The MTA has a pretty good subway map:  http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm
> 
> Hope that helps.  Have a great trip.
> 
> - Laura



Thanks for the map.....it seems so easy the way you explain it but it's very confusing when you're standing on the platform trying to figure out which way to go!   I think we'll use stophop.com a lot since it tells you exact steps.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello Friends!!!!  I have let my busy life get in my way since last july and I am ready to say move over life because I am just as important too!  So I am back and committed to doing my best to finish out this challenge.



Welcome back Lindsay!!!   It's a great time of year to be on program since it is SO easy to gain 5-10 pounds just during Nov & Dec.   I am so impressed with many of us who are going to try to LOSE weight during this time.  I am reflecting back on my total loss for the year and it's only around 8 pounds. I really would like to add to that by the end of the year so I can feel better about my progress.



mikamah said:


> Your math is right.  I am going to start on the sunday, and I did mean 12/23 the friday because we have our big Christmas celebration on Christmas eve.  I think I'll aim for no more than 4 days off plan, one per week, since I'll be starting fresh after thanksgiving weekend.  We can call it the Pjlla-inspired Between the Holidays Plan.  We'd love for anyone to join us, just share your plan and progress along the way.  It defnitely helped me get from halloween through now, and I definitely want to share next wed that I was successful.



I'm in!   But we need a better name  What about the PIP - Pjlla -inspired-plan?   Or, PHP-Pjlla-holiday-plan?
I'll start on Sunday Nov 27 when we get back from our trip and follow until Dec 24 when we have our family party.  No more than 4 days off plan

Your new bag sounds cute!   I like that pattern too but I wear colorful/patterned clothes a lot so I tend to have a one color bag.



lovetoscrap said:


> Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:
> 
> 
> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*
> 
> Back after the party (or during!).  Everyone have a Healthy and Happy Sunday!



Today I am HAPPY!    Well I am most days.   The sun is shining, my guys are on their way home, did most of my laundry yesterday, got a ton of new clothes at Kohl's yesterday, I am healthy, I have plenty of food to eat, a nice house to live in, DH & I both have jobs, we have everything we NEED.
There is so much to be thankful and HAPPY about  Try to notice your blessings.  Most of us have too many to count!



lisah0711 said:


> *Shawn,* have a nice visit with your sister.  A week-end is long enough to enjoy each other but not long enough to get into a fuss!



The visit was a little disappointing.  She only showed up to sleep here each night, around 8:00.  We watched a little TV together and then went to bed about 11:00.  Now, she's about to leave.  Wasn't as fun as I thought it would be but I was able to sleep knowing I was not alone in the house so it was PRICELESS!  I made us 2 types of muffins this morning, Blueberry Cheesecake and Apple Cinnamon  Both from mixes I had on hand and both were yummy!  I might have to freeze the leftovers (8) since DH & DS will probably not eat them.  She is leaving with a lot of my clothes that are too big for me now

Wow, 20 lbs lost this challenge  I feel so slack!!!  



CC, I hate to hear that about your Mom.  It is really making me think about how I talk to my son. Of course it's a little different since he's not an adult yet.   I need to put a little encouragement in with my nagging and choose my words carefully!

I am off to do 45 minutes on the elliptical and get my shower before the guys get home.  Yesterday at Kohl's I was solidly in a 14 pant and L shirt
It does make me wonder about sizing though.  Before I gained all this weight I was always a size 12 and weighed in the 140's-150's.  I think sizing has really changed over the years.  I think I would be a 8 or 10 if I was in the 140's now

Have a great day all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks Lisa! I spend a lot of time job searching and I know I will find something I will love and soon. 

I wrapped more Christmas presents this morning. I don't know if I mentioned this, but what I did is assign everyone a wrapping paper. I recorded whose is whose and nothing needs to be labeled. They are "only stocking stuffers, but it's a huge help. I feel like I'm saving a lot of time and it's an easy way to determine who still needs gifts. Umm...that would be my father. He has one so far. Any ideas? I'm really thinking hard and trying to keep things balanced. My sister has 23 so I better get going. 

My mom decided on a whole turkey. She likes dark meat and to turn some of the leftovers into soup. And, the grocery store was having a deal: if you bought any whole turkey, you got 300 bonus gas points (or 30 cents off per gallon.) It was a good deal. I got the same deal last week when I bought a frozen one to donate. That deal was even better because the turkey was only 58 cents a pound.

I don't have much planned for the day. I may go to the gym. I may exercise at home. It is going to be about 60 today and my car needs to be washed, so I'll do that. Otherwise, I may go shopping and get my exercise by walking from store to store. (That would end up being about a mile and a good challenge for me.) I am good about power walking through the store and even walking in place while I am trying to find something. I also go with a list so that I don't have too much down time. That is reserved for standing in line and cashing out. 

I'll probably check back in later. I've only received a few Healthy Habits results. Keep them coming!


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks Shawn! The morning has been okay. The busier we both stay, the better is has been. There was plenty to this morning...just need to think of stuff for this afternoon.


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> My winter cover is a 2 page fold out. One on the moguls and one on curling. I love both even though moguls is pure hell on the knees. And curling I would rock at!! All I do is sweep and mop, I should be a pro!







mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello Friends!!!!  I have let my busy life get in my way since last july and I am ready to say move over life because I am just as important too! So I am back and committed to doing my best to finish out this challenge.
> 
> I am going to PM my "starting" weight again as I am sure I have been wiped off the spread sheet.  I am hoping to loose 8-10lbs by the time we start the alumni holiday thread.
> 
> I have my meal plans made for the next 2 wks.  My whole family joined our community center gym today.  I did my first class which was piloxing and I loved it.  I am ready to get to work again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gotta ask.... what is PILOXING???  Sounds like fun, whatever it is!
> 
> Great question!  I was a star basketball player in high school so I would have loved to see myself on the cover of a magazine.  Maybe shooting a jumpshot!!!  Of course with my hair and makeup in just the right spots.
> 
> That is what airbrushing is for!!
> 
> I will make sure to keep up with you all.  I am excited to see how everyone is doing!!!  Talk to you all soon.





jillbur said:


> I am so happy that I only work 2 days this week. My kids have school Wed but I don't, so I made a doctor's appointment and may try to make pumpkin rolls. We have 6 days off of school total. Of course we have the Monday after Thanksgiving off so people can go opening day of hunting in PA. It'll be nice to have a break. I've been swamped with work, my online class, and my family. So this is a much needed break, and hopefully December won't be too stressful.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your break~!
> 
> DS8 went to the orthodontist Thursday. He will be getting an expander and braces in January (phase 1). So I am joining the others here who were talking about braces not too long ago. I told DH that DSs teeth will be the most expensive thing in our house! Yikes!
> 
> ME too!!  DD's MOUTH cost more than any other single thing in the house, short of our cars!
> 
> I'm going to try to get some cleaning done tonight since our church is having Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow and my kids want to stay for it. Then, it's a day of football.
> 
> DSs (8 and 5) watched Judy Moody and the Not Bummer Summer last night and loved it. They watched it again this morning and are watching it again right now! It's so funny to watch DS5 quote the movie. The movie is pretty cute. And now, DS8 wants a book about Bigfoot for Christmas. He's been talking about Bigfoot for months now thanks to MIL who lets them watch ghost hunting shows and shows about things like Bigfoot while they are at her house. I finally just told her to stop letting them watch shows like that (and her response was "why?") when DS8 swore he saw a werewolf outside his window (flying since his bedroom is on the second floor). He wasn't scared, but she just doesn't get that they are 8 and 5 instead of 55. But since this is the DIS and not therapy I won't get into it.
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend!
> 
> Jill




DS was into watching some of those "Hunting for Bigfoot"shows that were on this fall/summer, but I nipped that in the bud.  He thought I was a big meany, but I just didn't think it was the right thing for him.... and he is 13, not 8!!



cclovesdis said:


> Today makes my 2nd sequential day on plan! I think that might be the first time since we started this challenge. , but I'm OP now and intend to stay that way. I already have the eating part of Black Friday figured out. Subway, salad of course. I haven't looked at their dressings yet, but I may just skip them altogether, or bring my own. I am trying to keep my salt intake to a minimum. I know I feel better when I do.
> 
> So, my calorie goal is essentially around 1200 calories. Myfitnesspal says that my max is 1200, but when I have an under 1200 calorie day, it says I didn't eat enough.  So, I figure I should I stay under 1400, which is similar to what Sparkpeople recommended. I will still be losing, although it will look like I am over my calorie count for the day. The other thing that is bugging me is that I ate really well today, low on the carbs, but still okay for my mood, and high protein that's low in fat. This sounds good to me, but myfitnesspal has the counts colored red (as if it's a negative thing) because I went over my recommended protein and (unbelievably) calcium.
> 
> Any advice? I am really stumped on why extra calcium is a bad thing.
> 
> My parents wanted steak for dinner tonight, but my mom was good about it and asked me which kind I wanted. She bought small pieces of less lean steak for them and small pieces of lean sirloin for me. I only ate 1 and filled up on salad and broccoli. I am convinced I have an addiction to broccoli.
> 
> That was also my 2nd salad of the day, so I definitely got in my veggie servings for the day. I also got in my dairy servings and plenty of protein. The only thing I was missing (according to WW) is 2 servings of oil. But, I don't thing that eating them helps me, and, if anything I gain weight eating them. I do try to eat some, like we do add some to our pasta sauce, but that's about it. Oh, and if I eat the GF bread, there is plenty in that to count as 1 tsp. The bread tastes good; you have the option of adding melted butter or vegetable oil to the mix. I add olive oil. I have a hunch that it gives it the extra flavor I need to make it taste more like what I used to eat: Italian bread.
> 
> Time to rant-feel free to skip.
> 
> My mother is driving me nuts. I don't know what she wants me to do. She complains about what I wear, how fat I am, how I wash the dishes, anything and everything. Yesterday she started in with how my brain is messed up and that something happened to me. Today she started in with how I'm taking meds and they are making me fat. For the millionth time, the weight-related side effect for my meds are either weight loss or no change in weight. I've heard that it is almost impossible to lose weight when you have hypothyroidism and do not take medication. How can she say I don't need that medication? I have blood work to prove I need it. The only medication she thinks I need is birth control. No one is arguing that I need to take birth control; I would just hate to see what I would be like without the others.
> 
> I had planned to go to the gym today, but I was exhausted. My mom made some comment like, "She goes to the gym once in a week and she wants a medal." Honestly. And, I went 3 times-Monday, Tuesday, and Friday. I will hopefully make it there tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I'll peak at the scale and, if I lost weight, tell my mother that I lost weight. I don't know. I don't want to jinx anything and I have this fear that telling her might lead to more criticism. I'm guessing I'll hear something like, "If you weren't so fat, you wouldn't need to lose weight." I guess the think is, it's hard to be optimistic when it comes to her.
> 
> Okay, vent over. I processed the situation more than I expected and I feel much better.
> 
> Have a great, OP Sunday everyone!



Well..... it feels disrespectful to tell you to ignore your mother, but that is what my head is telling me to say.  I will say, that as your mother, I'm sure she loves you with all of her heart and soul.  But that doesn't mean she is perfect or infallible.  Becoming a Mom doesn't automatically mean that you know the right things to do/say.  

Have you ever (during a calm period, not after a fight) just told your Mom, flat out, that she is continually hurting your feelings  with her criticisms?  Maybe she doesn't realize how it makes you feel.  I know it seems obvious, but sometimes you need to spell it out for certain people!

My DMIL is one of the most caring, loving, prayerful Christian women I know.  But she sent some strange "messages" back when DH was overweight.  She would tell him how worried she was about his weight, how concerned she was about his health.... and then INSIST that he take home a dozen homemake cookies cause she made them just for him!!    She was having trouble balancing the "concerned Mom" with the "I-show-my-love-with-baked-goods Mom".  

Anyhow.... Hold your head up high.  You KNOW in your heart that you are a smart, special, caring, loving beautiful girl!  And I know that your Mom knows this too.... she just doesn't know how to show her concern about your health without sounding critical.  And if things get rough at home, feel free to come talk with us.  We are always here for you.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Morning everyone! (Its after midnight & haven't gone to bed yet)
> 
> These last few days I've been in the Christmas spirit. This is something that hasn't happened since Josh and Maddie died in 08. Those last few years Christmas and Thanksgivng were just a regular day to me, I didn't give a crud.
> 
> Well, something changed in me these last few days. I even made a list of things that I wanted for Christmas and gave it to Alan. I think he was more shocked then I was, LOL. A few days ago I stocked up on Christmas cards at Wal-Mart. I told Alan on Wednesday that I wanted to decorate and get Christmas cards done this weekend. I normally do all of that the weekend after Thanksgiving but I'll be at Disney. Alan got the tree up and I got most of the Christmas cards done. Tomorrow (or I should say today) I'm going to decorate the tree and get the dining room table cleared off and the holiday table cloth on it. I just hope we can actually keep it cleaned off til Thursday, lol.
> 
> I was helping Alan unpack the last few boxes we have in the house. I came across Josh and I's old DVD camcorder. I hadn't seen it in years and actually thought I had lost it.
> 
> I took it and went back into the office. I went looking through my desk and found a few of the mini DVDs that I had recorded stuff onto. I plugged the camera in to let the battery charge some off the charger. I then stuck a DVD in and held my breath as I hit "PLAY."
> 
> What comes up on the screen you ask?
> 
> Maddie, at about 4 months old. The only reason I know that is because she had a pacifer in her mouth. At around 6 months old she gave them up cold turkey.
> 
> I sat back and just watched it. I hit the finalize button to make sure it was finalized. The next step was to remove it from the camcorder and stick it in the DVD player. Would I get lucky? Would I actually be able to watch it on the 32 inch screen tv? I put it in hit a few buttons on the remote and held my brath again as I hit play. There smiling back at me, Maddie.
> 
> I put another one in and almost cried when I realized it was NICU footage. Alan was in the guest bedroom organizing stuff. I called for him to come in the office. He walked in and took one look at the tv, took a look at me, back at the tv and said two words,
> 
> "Awwww Maddie"....
> 
> Happy birthday & Merry Christmas to me all wrapped into one.
> 
> I don't need anything else...
> 
> 
> I got on the scale this morning and I lost 3 pounds! I've NEVER lost 3 pounds in a week. I had set a goal to lose 10 pounds by the end of November. I only have 2 more pounds to lose! I had bought a couple pairs of size 22 jeans about 4 weeks ago. For giggles I went and tried them on about an hour ago and they fit! So in a month I've lost 8 pounds and dropped a pant size!!



First of all.....WOOHOO On 3 pounds and a pants size!!!!

Second of all..... on the videos of Maddie.  I'm sure it was a really special moment.  And it shows that you are healing, that you were able to watch it without it sending you to the fridge for a gallon of ice cream to soothe your soul.  

I'm pleased to hear that you are reawakening the holiday spirit in your life after all you have been through.



lovetoscrap said:


> Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:
> 
> 
> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*
> 
> Back after the party (or during!).  Everyone have a Healthy and Happy Sunday!



Right now it would be "Buzzed" dwarf!  I'm not a drinker, but we opened a bottle of champagne to celebrate "Just Say No To Ladders" day and I had more than my share!  BTW, how many points in a glass of champagne??  I'm such a light-weight these days!  I definitely drank the majority of the bottle, but honestly that was 2 hours ago and I'm still having trouble typing properly!!  



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I'm on the front of Sports Illustrated sporting my WISH shirt and my Tinker Bell Half medal!
> 
> I'd love to see it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for the *pjlla's* Holiday Plan!
> 
> *Pamela,* when is the next stage of the robotics?
> 
> We go to States on December 3.
> 
> *CC,* I know that you love and respect your parents.  I wish they would treat you with love and respect, too.    I hope that you get a job soon so that you can move out.
> 
> Nicely said.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the myfitnesspal and calcium thing unless it was way over for days and days.  It's just comparing numbers to some setting.  You might be able to change the setting.  I like it because the database is so big, I hardly ever have to enter something by hand.  I'm on 1200 calories a day too and it is hard but we can do it!
> 
> Remember one off plan day is not going to derail you -- it's the days and days of being off plan that will get you!
> 
> I'm down another 1.5 for a total of 20 this challenge and just one teensy pound away from my Princess weight! Soon I will be in new territory!



WTG on the 1.5!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Today I would be Happy.  I slept for ten hours last night so no Sleepy for me.  I might have a couple of Grumpy dwarves for company here though.    We had our first big snow of the year and everyone is dug in for winter for today at least.



Sorry to say, but I'm glad YOU got the snow this time and not us!!



SettinSail said:


> :I'm in!   But we need a better name  What about the PIP - Pjlla -inspired-plan?   Or, PHP-Pjlla-holiday-plan?
> 
> 
> I agree! How about the PIP plan????  Or maybe the PIP 80% plan??
> 
> 
> I'll start on Sunday Nov 27 when we get back from our trip and follow until Dec 24 when we have our family party.  No more than 4 days off plan.
> 
> 
> Got it!!
> 
> 
> Today I am HAPPY!    Well I am most days. The sun is shining, my guys are on their way home, did most of my laundry yesterday, got a ton of new clothes at Kohl's yesterday, I am healthy, I have plenty of food to eat, a nice house to live in, DH & I both have jobs, we have everything we NEED.
> There is so much to be thankful and HAPPY about.  Try to notice your blessings.  Most of us have too many to count!
> 
> Glad you can appreciate all the blessings you have!
> 
> 
> The visit was a little disappointing.  She only showed up to sleep here each night, around 8:00.  We watched a little TV together and then went to bed about 11:00.  Now, she's about to leave.  Wasn't as fun as I thought it would be but I was able to sleep knowing I was not alone in the house so it was PRICELESS!  I made us 2 types of muffins this morning, Blueberry Cheesecake and Apple Cinnamon  Both from mixes I had on hand and both were yummy!  I might have to freeze the leftovers (8) since DH & DS will probably not eat them.  She is leaving with a lot of my clothes that are too big for me now.
> 
> Well, glad you weren't alone anyhow.
> 
> I am off to do 45 minutes on the elliptical and get my shower before the guys get home.  Yesterday at Kohl's I was solidly in a 14 pant and L shirt.
> It does make me wonder about sizing though.  Before I gained all this weight I was always a size 12 and weighed in the 140's-150's.  I think sizing has really changed over the years.  I think I would be a 8 or 10 if I was in the 140's now.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Don't worry about the number on the tag.  As long as you are working on getting to a HEALTHY weight and you feel good, that is what counts.  I have things in my closet that fit properly that range from an 8 to a 3.  Sure, when I wear a "4" I'd love to SHOUT about it, but it is just a random number.  If you are concerned about the number on the tag, you can ALWAYS find a company that will make the size number that you want.  Heck, Chico's threw out the entire American sizing system and has their own sizes that I still can't understand!  I find Coldwater Creek stuff runs large, as does Christopher & Banks (I'm a 4 there), but Gap stuff runs a bit small  (I'm a 6-8 there).  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks Lisa! I spend a lot of time job searching and I know I will find something I will love and soon.
> 
> I wrapped more Christmas presents this morning. I don't know if I mentioned this, but what I did is assign everyone a wrapping paper. I recorded whose is whose and nothing needs to be labeled. They are "only stocking stuffers, but it's a huge help. I feel like I'm saving a lot of time and it's an easy way to determine who still needs gifts. Umm...that would be my father. He has one so far. Any ideas? I'm really thinking hard and trying to keep things balanced. My sister has 23 so I better get going.
> 
> My mom decided on a whole turkey. She likes dark meat and to turn some of the leftovers into soup. And, the grocery store was having a deal: if you bought any whole turkey, you got 300 bonus gas points (or 30 cents off per gallon.) It was a good deal. I got the same deal last week when I bought a frozen one to donate. That deal was even better because the turkey was only 58 cents a pound.
> 
> I don't have much planned for the day. I may go to the gym. I may exercise at home. It is going to be about 60 today and my car needs to be washed, so I'll do that. Otherwise, I may go shopping and get my exercise by walking from store to store. (That would end up being about a mile and a good challenge for me.) I am good about power walking through the store and even walking in place while I am trying to find something. I also go with a list so that I don't have too much down time. That is reserved for standing in line and cashing out.
> 
> I'll probably check back in later. I've only received a few Healthy Habits results. Keep them coming



Glad you have a lot to keep you busy today.  I wish I could get inspired to start shopping, but so far I've only got one thing for each kid and NOTHING else!

**************

Happy Sunday afternoon friends!  Happy "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" day!  

To those of you who were here with me last year, I want to say a HUGE and SINCERE THANK YOU!!  Thank you for your warm healing thoughts, pixie dust, and prayers.  Thanks for the PM's and notes.  Thank you for letting me vent when I was worried and stressed and in tears.  

Those 11 days that DH spent in the medical center (especially the first 4-5, when things were crazy, touch-and-go, etc etc), were probably the worst of my life. But I think I came on here EVERY DAY for some friendship and escape and support.  

Through this group I met Deb, who was my Angel-in-person.... all of my Disboard/WISH board friends come to life.  She brought me love and caring and FOOD!  I will be eternally grateful for that.  And I KNOW that so many of you would have done the same if you had been nearby.  

For those of you who are newer to this group, please be ASSURED you are in the presence of an amazing bunch of people.  Consider yourself lucky to have these ladies (and a few gentlemen) as your friends.  

Anyhow, we had a nice dinner at mid-day to celebrate this special day.  I made some fun decorations to hang this morning, I made a special toast a lunch, and we enjoyed a nice meal with my parents, who were our special angels during DH's hospitalization last year.  They moved into our house and held the household together, getting the kids to school and activities, doing laundry, dishes, meals, etc for three full weeks during a busy holiday time.  Without them, my life would have been unbearably stressful during that time.  

Anyhow, I'm going to go visit with my family.  We rarely have such a relaxing Sunday, especially this time of year.  

TTYL.............................P


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Pamela*--I'm glad you all had such a nice "just say no to ladders day!" I think of you everytime we DON'T have to rake the leaves in our front yard from the huge tree we had cut down this spring--partly because ALL of the leaves from it fell in our gutter and I was terrified everytime Mike went up there. And even more so after what happened to your husband. I hope you enjoyed the champagne.

*CC*--What about sitting down with your Mom and a family friend or doctor, etc and bluntly, but kindly saying that your weight is off limits. Period. No discussions about it. The only thing that would mean, is that it really needs to be off limits, and that you don't discuss it around her either. This has become such a toxic topic for you all and I hate for it to spoil your relationship. Because believe me, some stuff is hard to let go of.....Anyhow, hang in there.

*Shawn*--have a fabulous, wonderful, magical trip! As for clothing sizes--they are all over the place now. I have 2s and 8s in my closets. Some shirts I buy an extra small and some a medium or large. Some brands I can't even wear cause they are too big now. It gets a little frustrating sometimes, because, really, I am just a tad too old for juniors.

*Christina*--I'm glad you enjoyed your special video.

*****
I hope everyone is having a good weekend! I have not sent my weight in yet, because as of yesterday I was down 4 pounds--from a violently nasty stomach thing that I had on Friday. I'm not sure if it was a virus, food poisoning, or just some very poor choices on my part, but I was dog sick on Friday. Mike came home and worked from home because I was feeling so weak and yucky. So, I'm going to see where I am at tomorrow. I would be much happier with a modest loss for the week.

My DS comes home Tuesday night. He's flying so everyone think good thoughts that the weather cooperates. They are calling for severe weather on Tuesday, which does not bode well when flying through Atlanta. 

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?



I am totally a Vera girl! I have a couple of Coach bags for work, but for my everyday stuff I love Vera Bradley. I'm not going to count them because it could be embarrassing  I love to travel with them, they make a fantastic carry-on. All the pockets keep me organized! I must have my VB carry-it-all wristlet, which has my cell, license and debit, AAA, a couple of credit cards, cash, etc. I also like to have tissues, hand cream, sunglasses, and my keys -- I guess those are actually essential 



lovetoscrap said:


> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*



Even though I cannot ice skate at all, I always wanted to be a figure skater. I would be on the cover with my Katarina Vitt body in a Vera Wang outfit, and I'd be wearing my Olympic gold medal...why not dream big?! 



lovetoscrap said:


> :*If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*



I think I've been most of these over the course of today, it's been an odd one...and now I'm looking forward to seeing Snow in "Once Upon a Time"! 

Maria


----------



## Octoberbride03

lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*



I've gone back and forth on this and well I'm not on the cover.  The cover rightfully belongs to my driver Dale Earnhardt Jr.  who has just won his very first Nextel Cup  

However as his car owner I do pose with him on the inside pages for the interview



lovetoscrap said:


> Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:
> 
> 
> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*
> 
> Back after the party (or during!).  Everyone have a Healthy and Happy Sunday!



And that question leads into today's.  I am now Grumpy Dwarf because the final race of the year is red flagged for rain.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Right now I am Exhausted Dwarf!  But definitely Happy.

Party went great and she was absolutely surprised, in fact we are lucky she didn't have a heart attack when she walked in and her friends yelled surprise!  I am just sorry that it happened so fast I didn't have time to grab the camera and get that initial reaction.  

Of course she decided when she got up today that since it had been a busy few days and she wasn't doing anything but homework and chores today that she would wear a REALLY crappy tshirt and jeans.  I tried to "pick on her" just enough that she would change just so I would shut up but it didn't work.  Then when DH said "I need to go to Home Depot and I need you to go and help me." I tried to get her to change but she wouldn't since it was just to go to Home Depot.  Of course once she recovered from the shock and calmed down a little the first thing she said to me was "How could have let me wear this awful t-shirt!"   I just looked at her and said "Maybe NOW you would like to listen to me and go change your shirt?"  So she ran up to her room and quickly changed.  

DD11 was just as surprised when the minute they left the house I told her that I needed her help to get ready for the party.  I had decided it would be best not to tell her ahead of time.  It took her a good 5 minutes to actually believe me.  It was a great party, they had a wonderful time.  She has great friends and DD11 was a great helper to me.  

Oh and I think I forgot to tell you all that when she opened her gifts yesterday and got the necklace she oohed and aahed over it and the first thing she said was "It is just like yours, mom" before I even got a chance to explain.  I was so thrilled that she understood the meaning without even having to explain it.

I need to go and get some more cleaning up done, but I will try to get back here later  

So now DD11 wants a surprise party!  This is the 2nd one for DD16 (wow! first time I typed that with the 16!) so we are going to have to come up with a good surprise for her.


----------



## my3princes

lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!  So on that note I want to talk about bags.  Guys this isn't specifically purses so don't feel like you can't join in.
> 
> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  This may include a purse, briefcase, lunch bag, man purse, gym bag, diaper bag, grocery bag, or whatever you use to keep up with your must have items.
> 
> And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?
> 
> cool1:



I am a bag hoarder.  I love tote bags and have many.  Right now I have a purple LL Bean messenger bag that I use for work.  It holds my med kit with everything I could possibly need for any ailment that could arise at work   I also keep my ID badge and work keys in it.  I put my purple lunch bag in it each morning.  I also carry a purple leather purse.  It's fairly big and holds my wallet, pocket calender, coupons, lipstick and lip balms, misc meds and band aids a pen, you get the idea.  It has a pocket on the outside that my cellphone slips into.



pjlla said:


> Deb..... I'm so GLAD to see you back on here.  I was pretty worried about you.  I am excited to hear that Nick is definitely feeling better.  That must be a big load off your mind.  And WOOHOO on Chris' thumb.  Did he have disability insurance?
> 
> Prayers for Hunter, of course.  Hopefully it is just nothing more than an ear infection.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Chris and Colby!  Hope they are celebrating!
> 
> Where is Nick working?
> 
> .................P



We are all doing better.  Nick is working at BJ's he should be cashier trained just in time for Black Friday   Chris does have disability insurance, but it wouldn't pay enough compared to his normal paychecks.  He took a week off then has been doing light duty work which gives him a 40 hour paycheck.  Being flat rate he often has 100 hour paychecks so it has been an adjustment.



lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*
> 
> 
> I am on the cover in my racing swimsuit and cap with my Olympic Gold Medals for Freestyle, Butterfly, and several Relays-- looking like the female Micheal Phelps!  I love to swim but was never great at it.  It is my exercise of choice but since I don't have access to a pool to work out in I haven't done it in quite some time.  I would have loved to been on a swim team like my kids are when I was a child.
> 
> Not sure when/if I will get back on today-- have to celebrate a birthday and get my house cleaned up for the party tomorrow.  Everyone have a great Healthy Happy Day!!  And hug your kids-- they grow up way too fast.



I really had to think about this one.  I think I'd be an olympic diver.  They are so agile and thin.



lovetoscrap said:


> Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:
> 
> 
> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*
> 
> Back after the party (or during!).  Everyone have a Healthy and Happy Sunday!



I guess overall I'd be Happy today.  It's been a pleasantly quiet day and our house is picked up.  Can't beat that.


----------



## tigger813

OMG!!!! I am so full of energy right now!!!! We had steak for supper! Haven;t had steak in so long since it's been so expensive! Fells giood since I've had next to no energy all week. I got a great night's sleep last night. We went to church and then came home...massages got postponed due to scheduling issues, went to TJ's and then came home and took Izzie to Daisy's (first meeting). Then came home and cleaned up the dining room. Brian and I grilled ribeye steaks for supper! Watching a Christmas movie with the family. Had some candy cane Jojo ice cream for dessert! I also just started some laundry. Even my raspberry white Russian didn't make me tired!

Brian and I are going to do some Christmas shopping on line tonight! I'm going to be home all day tomorrow to do some cleaning and organizing! Ash has worked on her room and I may need to finish it tomorrow! I hope I don't crash later tonight. Hoping to get up at 5:30 and workout for 30 minutes. Unfortunately we will have to have take out for supper tomorrow night as Ash has play practice and basketball tomorrow night one right after the other. I will plan accordingly. 

OK, I need to get up again or I will fly off this chair and break my computer!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Please share with any of your friends:

I am participating in a fundraiser for Give Kids the World Village in Florida along with the Pete and the Disboards. This is an organization that brings terminally ill children and their families to the Disney area! We are trying to raise a million dollars for this wonderful organization. 

If you need any books for your children or friends, please consider checking out my website. I will be donating up to 45% of my profit to this amazing charity! There are 12 other vendors that are also donating proceeds to this charity. Feel free to order from any of the charities!

http://powerof10fair.blogspot.com/

The Usborne site will be available until Dec. 10th for ordering for the charity and for your holiday needs. Other charities will be open until that week as well!

Thanks!
Tracey


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hey all--I'm cleaning out my inbox and found this spark people blog post intitled: My Journey to ONEderland in 16 months and 2 days. I found it to be pretty inspirational.
http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=4540222


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Rose, the young lady who wrote that post on Sparkpeople is actually one of my Sparkfriends. I think its totally awesome what she has accomplished. She is definately inspirational


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jillbur said:


> DSs (8 and 5) watched Judy Moody and the Not Bummer Summer last night and loved it.



My boys watched this a few weeks ago and loved it too.  I wasnt sure if they would since it seemed a bit of a girly title but it was a really cute movie.  They are 7 and 4 1/2.



cclovesdis said:


> I haven't looked at their dressings yet, but I may just skip them altogether, or bring my own.



Hey CC.  I often get the sweet onion sauce as a dressing.  It is fat free and 40 calories per serving.  Its very yummy!!!  

So sorry about your mom.  It angers me to know she is treating you like that.  I would tell her she needs to stop and how horrible she is making you feel.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> These last few days I've been in the Christmas spirit. This is something that hasn't happened since Josh and Maddie died in 08. Those last few years Christmas and Thanksgivng were just a regular day to me, I didn't give a crud.



Im glad to hear your feeling good.  That is great you have those DVD's now of Maddie.



lovetoscrap said:


> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*
> 
> Back after the party (or during!).  Everyone have a Healthy and Happy Sunday!



I feel pretty happy today.  Its a short work week and the holidays are around the corner.  Nothing to be grumpy about.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm down another 1.5 for a total of 20 this challenge and just one teensy pound away from my Princess weight!   Soon I will be in new territory!



You are so inspiring Lisa.  I have gained quite a bit since the princess but you are teaching me to not sulk in my sorrows but to get out there and do something about it.  You are so awesome and congratulations on your weight loss.



cclovesdis said:


> I wrapped more Christmas presents this morning. I don't know if I mentioned this, but what I did is assign everyone a wrapping paper. I recorded whose is whose and nothing needs to be labeled.



You are so organized CC that is great!!!!!  



pjlla said:


> :Happy Sunday afternoon friends!  Happy "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" day!



Wow I cant believe its been a year already.  That was such a scary time for you and your family.  I am so glad that you have your dh still here with you and you all have a huge reason to celebrate and be thankful.  This is such a wonderful bunch of people and I am so happy to know that if I ever have any troubles you are all right here to help me through it.  Im so glad we were able to be there for you too.



Rose&Mike said:


> My DS comes home Tuesday night. He's flying so everyone think good thoughts that the weather cooperates. They are calling for severe weather on Tuesday, which does not bode well when flying through Atlanta.
> 
> Have a great Monday!



I hope the weather passes over quickly so he can get home safe and sound.  I will send good thoughts your way.



lovetoscrap said:


> Party went great and she was absolutely surprised,



Glad the party went so well and that she was very surprised.  You know she definitely had no idea since she didnt want to change out of her old tshirt.

**********************************************************
Well the eating could have been better today but this weekend was more about getting my workout and meal plans together.  I am going to start going full force tomorrow.  Im going to start with using my fitness pal and if I dont have success with that after a week or so I am going back to good old weight watchers.  

I have half days at work tomorrow and tuesday since my DS has early dismissals.  Tomorrow night is his parent teacher conference.  He had a rough start to the year with paying attention and focusing but I have seen a bit of improvement in him when doing his homework and reading so hopefully he gets some good remarks.  He is in 1st grade and I am still amazed at the stuff they are learning.  I think some of it I didnt learn until 3rd or 4th.

Have a great night all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mackeysmom

Well, I was down .8 this week - actually over two weeks since TOM kept me from weighing in last week.   Not the best - but better than expected.  I've fallen on and off program a lot the past two weeks. 

I did something completely rash last night - I ordered an elliptical machine online.     What makes it rash is that - as many of you might remember - I am out of work, so it totally isn't in my budget.   

In the spring and summer, my normal exercise routine was walking 3.5 miles a day, at least 5 days a week.   In addition, I would do one of my BL DVDs a few times a week.  With the weather starting to turn, I'm not sure if I will be able to keep up with the waking schedule.  I don't have a problem with cold temperature, but I know that when it rains/snows, I am not going to be motivated to go out.   Also, I am becoming very bored with my DVDs - I'm even starting to talk back (nastily) to my beloved Bob Harper. 

So, I am trying to look at it as an investment in my health.  If I feel better about myself, maybe that will show through in a job interview situation, and so on and so forth.   I charged it to a credit card that is interest free for six months - so hopefully my $$$ situation will change (for the better) by then.  When it arrives, I'll have it set up in my basement.  It is warm down there in the winter and cool in the summer - and I have a TV down there as well.  

So while I am sick to my stomach thinking about the cost - I am equally excited about the prospect of switching up my routine and hopefully seeing results. 

That's my story ...

- Laura


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning  Short week for most of us so we should be able to make it through.

I was feeling great until about 9 last night when my stomach really started to bother me.  I think it was the lemon water I had with dinner.  I think there was too much lemon in the water and it really upset my stomach. 

I have been the Sad dwarf since Sat night.  I found out that my gf with lung cancer was put into the hospital after she had a colonoscopy last week.  That is all we know for right now.  Could you please keep her in your prayers?  She has two kids who are grown but 3 grandchildren that she is very close to. 

Busy day today.  School and my junior field person is doing my last class.  I also have to get all my tests for tomorrow copied.  After school we have math team.  I made brownies yesterday but they feel a little stiffer than normal.  Maybe I over cooked them.  The kids will eat them anyway.   So I won't get home until late today.  

I should also get my turkey today.  I know I have to shop tomorrow to get the rest of the groceries for Thursday.  I am hoping to talk my dh into coming to help me.  Did you ever think about how much lifting and moving you do with buying groceries.  YOu  move it maybe 5 times. 1 into the cart, 2 onto the belt, 3 into the bags, 4 back into the cart, 5 into the car, 6 into the house, 7 into the closets.  That's a lot and it is making me tired.  This is the part of grocery shopping that I hate.

Off to have breakfast and get dressed 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> *Pamela*--I'm glad you all had such a nice "just say no to ladders day!" I think of you everytime we DON'T have to rake the leaves in our front yard from the huge tree we had cut down this spring--partly because ALL of the leaves from it fell in our gutter and I was terrified everytime Mike went up there. And even more so after what happened to your husband. I hope you enjoyed the champagne.
> 
> 
> Thanks.... it was a good day. I THINK I counted the champagne properly for my food journal, but I probably drank more than I thought.  oh well.  nbd in the grand scheme of life, right??
> 
> *CC*--What about sitting down with your Mom and a family friend or doctor, etc and bluntly, but kindly saying that your weight is off limits. Period. No discussions about it. The only thing that would mean, is that it really needs to be off limits, and that you don't discuss it around her either. This has become such a toxic topic for you all and I hate for it to spoil your relationship. Because believe me, some stuff is hard to let go of.....Anyhow, hang in there.
> 
> GREAT idea!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend! I have not sent my weight in yet, because as of yesterday I was down 4 pounds--from a violently nasty stomach thing that I had on Friday. I'm not sure if it was a virus, food poisoning, or just some very poor choices on my part, but I was dog sick on Friday. Mike came home and worked from home because I was feeling so weak and yucky. So, I'm going to see where I am at tomorrow. I would be much happier with a modest loss for the week.
> 
> My DS comes home Tuesday night. He's flying so everyone think good thoughts that the weather cooperates. They are calling for severe weather on Tuesday, which does not bode well when flying through Atlanta.
> 
> Have a great Monday!



Well... that is ONE way to be the BL this week!    HOpe you are feeling much better.

Prayers for DS's safe travels.  



lovetoscrap said:


> Right now I am Exhausted Dwarf!  But definitely Happy.
> 
> Party went great and she was absolutely surprised, in fact we are lucky she didn't have a heart attack when she walked in and her friends yelled surprise!  I am just sorry that it happened so fast I didn't have time to grab the camera and get that initial reaction.
> 
> Of course she decided when she got up today that since it had been a busy few days and she wasn't doing anything but homework and chores today that she would wear a REALLY crappy tshirt and jeans.  I tried to "pick on her" just enough that she would change just so I would shut up but it didn't work.  Then when DH said "I need to go to Home Depot and I need you to go and help me." I tried to get her to change but she wouldn't since it was just to go to Home Depot.  Of course once she recovered from the shock and calmed down a little the first thing she said to me was "How could have let me wear this awful t-shirt!"   I just looked at her and said "Maybe NOW you would like to listen to me and go change your shirt?"  So she ran up to her room and quickly changed.
> 
> DD11 was just as surprised when the minute they left the house I told her that I needed her help to get ready for the party.  I had decided it would be best not to tell her ahead of time.  It took her a good 5 minutes to actually believe me.  It was a great party, they had a wonderful time.  She has great friends and DD11 was a great helper to me.
> 
> Oh and I think I forgot to tell you all that when she opened her gifts yesterday and got the necklace she oohed and aahed over it and the first thing she said was "It is just like yours, mom" before I even got a chance to explain.  I was so thrilled that she understood the meaning without even having to explain it.
> 
> I need to go and get some more cleaning up done, but I will try to get back here later
> 
> So now DD11 wants a surprise party!  This is the 2nd one for DD16 (wow! first time I typed that with the 16!) so we are going to have to come up with a good surprise for her.




I'm SO pleased to hear that the party was a success!  You may have to surprise your other DD for her 15th b.day instead.....otherwise it won't be much of a surprise if she is expecting it for 16.




my3princes said:


> I am a bag hoarder.  I love tote bags and have many.  Right now I have a purple LL Bean messenger bag that I use for work.  It holds my med kit with everything I could possibly need for any ailment that could arise at work   I also keep my ID badge and work keys in it.  I put my purple lunch bag in it each morning.  I also carry a purple leather purse.  It's fairly big and holds my wallet, pocket calender, coupons, lipstick and lip balms, misc meds and band aids a pen, you get the idea.  It has a pocket on the outside that my cellphone slips into.
> 
> How did I KNOW that your bags would be purple??
> 
> We are all doing better.  Nick is working at BJ's he should be cashier trained just in time for Black Friday   Chris does have disability insurance, but it wouldn't pay enough compared to his normal paychecks.  He took a week off then has been doing light duty work which gives him a 40 hour paycheck.  Being flat rate he often has 100 hour paychecks so it has been an adjustment.
> 
> Well..... glad he was able to do SOME work at least.  Is he going back full time this week or next?
> 
> I really had to think about this one.  I think I'd be an olympic diver.  They are so agile and thin.
> 
> I guess overall I'd be Happy today.  It's been a pleasantly quiet day and our house is picked up.  Can't beat that.



It makes me smile to see that you picked HAPPY dwarf today.  That is a good thing.



tigger813 said:


> OMG!!!! I am so full of energy right now!!!! We had steak for supper! Haven;t had steak in so long since it's been so expensive! Fells giood since I've had next to no energy all week. I got a great night's sleep last night. We went to church and then came home...massages got postponed due to scheduling issues, went to TJ's and then came home and took Izzie to Daisy's (first meeting). Then came home and cleaned up the dining room. Brian and I grilled ribeye steaks for supper! Watching a Christmas movie with the family. Had some candy cane Jojo ice cream for dessert! I also just started some laundry. Even my raspberry white Russian didn't make me tired!
> 
> Brian and I are going to do some Christmas shopping on line tonight! I'm going to be home all day tomorrow to do some cleaning and organizing! Ash has worked on her room and I may need to finish it tomorrow! I hope I don't crash later tonight. Hoping to get up at 5:30 and workout for 30 minutes. Unfortunately we will have to have take out for supper tomorrow night as Ash has play practice and basketball tomorrow night one right after the other. I will plan accordingly.
> 
> OK, I need to get up again or I will fly off this chair and break my computer!
> 
> TTFN



Could you possibly be a bit anemic?  That might explain why the red meat gave you energy.  Just thinking out loud here.

Instead of take-out tomorrow night could you possibly plan a picnic type dinner?  It might make it easier to plan your food.



Rose&Mike said:


> Hey all--I'm cleaning out my inbox and found this spark people blog post intitled: My Journey to ONEderland in 16 months and 2 days. I found it to be pretty inspirational.
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=4540222



I'll try to find some time later to take a look at this.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow I cant believe its been a year already.  That was such a scary time for you and your family.  I am so glad that you have your dh still here with you and you all have a huge reason to celebrate and be thankful.  This is such a wonderful bunch of people and I am so happy to know that if I ever have any troubles you are all right here to help me through it.  Im so glad we were able to be there for you too.
> 
> I'm glad you were all there too!
> 
> 
> Well the eating could have been better today but this weekend was more about getting my workout and meal plans together.  I am going to start going full force tomorrow.  Im going to start with using my fitness pal and if I dont have success with that after a week or so I am going back to good old weight watchers.
> 
> I have half days at work tomorrow and tuesday since my DS has early dismissals.  Tomorrow night is his parent teacher conference.  He had a rough start to the year with paying attention and focusing but I have seen a bit of improvement in him when doing his homework and reading so hopefully he gets some good remarks.  He is in 1st grade and I am still amazed at the stuff they are learning.  I think some of it I didnt learn until 3rd or 4th.
> 
> Have a great night all!!!!!!!!!!!!



Have a great day, fully ON PLAN!  You can do this!!



mackeysmom said:


> Well, I was down .8 this week - actually over two weeks since TOM kept me from weighing in last week.   Not the best - but better than expected.  I've fallen on and off program a lot the past two weeks.
> 
> I did something completely rash last night - I ordered an elliptical machine online.     What makes it rash is that - as many of you might remember - I am out of work, so it totally isn't in my budget.
> 
> In the spring and summer, my normal exercise routine was walking 3.5 miles a day, at least 5 days a week.   In addition, I would do one of my BL DVDs a few times a week.  With the weather starting to turn, I'm not sure if I will be able to keep up with the waking schedule.  I don't have a problem with cold temperature, but I know that when it rains/snows, I am not going to be motivated to go out.   Also, I am becoming very bored with my DVDs - I'm even starting to talk back (nastily) to my beloved Bob Harper.
> 
> So, I am trying to look at it as an investment in my health.  If I feel better about myself, maybe that will show through in a job interview situation, and so on and so forth.   I charged it to a credit card that is interest free for six months - so hopefully my $$$ situation will change (for the better) by then.  When it arrives, I'll have it set up in my basement.  It is warm down there in the winter and cool in the summer - and I have a TV down there as well.
> 
> So while I am sick to my stomach thinking about the cost - I am equally excited about the prospect of switching up my routine and hopefully seeing results.
> 
> That's my story ...
> 
> - Laura



An investment in your health isn't such a bad thing.   Better than spending your money on "loose men and cheap liquor"!!  (I think that is some sort of movie line.....)



donac said:


> Good Monday morning  Short week for most of us so we should be able to make it through.
> 
> I was feeling great until about 9 last night when my stomach really started to bother me.  I think it was the lemon water I had with dinner.  I think there was too much lemon in the water and it really upset my stomach.
> 
> Hope you are recovered this morning.
> 
> I have been the Sad dwarf since Sat night.  I found out that my gf with lung cancer was put into the hospital after she had a colonoscopy last week.  That is all we know for right now.  Could you please keep her in your prayers?  She has two kids who are grown but 3 grandchildren that she is very close to.
> 
> Definitely putting a prayer out there for her today.
> 
> Busy day today.  School and my junior field person is doing my last class.  I also have to get all my tests for tomorrow copied.  After school we have math team.  I made brownies yesterday but they feel a little stiffer than normal.  Maybe I over cooked them.  The kids will eat them anyway.   So I won't get home until late today.
> 
> I should also get my turkey today.  I know I have to shop tomorrow to get the rest of the groceries for Thursday.  I am hoping to talk my dh into coming to help me.  Did you ever think about how much lifting and moving you do with buying groceries.  YOu  move it maybe 5 times. 1 into the cart, 2 onto the belt, 3 into the bags, 4 back into the cart, 5 into the car, 6 into the house, 7 into the closets.  That's a lot and it is making me tired.  This is the part of grocery shopping that I hate.
> 
> Off to have breakfast and get dressed
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I agree... shopping for food is a definite workout!  Especially if you live on the second floor or so!  When we lived in a 2nd floor apartment with no elevator, I made a deal with DH that if he carried everything up, I'd put it all away.  Now it isn't so bad.... just a few steps from the garage to the kitchen.... but I still would rather put it all away myself.  One of those things that I'm kind of anal about.  

Hopefully your DH will be there to help with the heavy stuff like the turkey and bags of potatoes!!  I carried a frozen turkey into the school last year to donate and I was shocked at how quickly it got REALLY HEAVY!  

**************

Happy MOnday morning all!  I have just a minute before I must hustle DS into the shower!

Had a fairly relaxing evening.  Made an easy pot of soup for supper for all of us.  Sat in the hot tub with Mom for about 90 minutes!    It was so nice to chat.  DD joined us for a few minutes too.  

DD is already off to swim this morning, the dishwasher has been unloaded, clothes into the dryer, coffee brewing.  I love these super productive mornings!  I was going to start another load of wash, but I put one on the line late yesterday afternoon, so the line is pretty full and it probably won't be fully dry until about noon.  

Not sure how long my parents are staying today, but it appears that I am not working, as the phone hasn't rung yet this morning.  

I'm not sure I will be getting in a cardio workout today.  I was helping to lift something heavy yesterday afternoon and the handle let go and the weight of it fell on my left thigh and I have a massive bruise and lump.  I iced it last night, but I am limping a bit this morning.  It maybe just a free weights kind of day.  

I'm off to get DS up and moving!  TTYL...................P


----------



## mikamah

lovetoscrap said:


> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*


I'd say I'm overall happy, with a little bit of holiday melancholy thrown in.  I've had the Christmas music on, and was looking through some pictures yesterday, and reminiscing.  I'm looking forward to Thanksgiving.  We are heading to my brother's in western MA thursday after our 5k, and will stay through saturday.  It will be a fun and relaxing weekend.  

An old dis friend of mine posted this on facebook this morning, and i really thought it beared sharing.  This was tiggerlover who I first met here on the ww weighin thread 5 years ago, and she looks amazing, after a long journey like many of us here she reached her goal and even went beyond it. 
The happiest people don't have the best of everything. They just make the best of everything. Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly.

I Like the name The PIP Plan, pamela inspired plan.  It's perfect.  I'm still on plan, 3 more days!!  The scale didn't move this morning, but I did use most of my flex points yesterday, so 3 days on plan, lots of fruits and vegies, and my goal is still within reach. 

*Pamela*-Glad you had a nice Say no to Ladders day yesterday.  Sounds like a perfect way to celebrate.  Yesterday my SIL celebrated 10 years of being cancer free.  It's a good day. 

*CC*-So glad you are doing well and sticking to the plan!!  I totally agree with the advice you've gotten from the others about approaching your mom, but know how hard that could and will be.  Have you ever thought about writing her a letter?  Even if you don't give it to her, sometime just to purge can be helpful.  You are a beautiful, kind and sweet girl and do not deserve to be put down like that.   

*Lisa*- Can i just say you are so inspiring to me.  I am so happy for you.  20 pounds gone in less than 3 months is really awesome.  I can not wait to see those pictures of you running across that Tinkerbell finishline!  You are an example of what hard work and dedication can do for all of us.  

*LTS*-So happy dd's party was a big success, and love the old t-shirt part, definite proof she had no knowledge.  

*Dona*-Thinking of you and your friend and hoping she is ok. 

*Rose*-Hope ds has a safe flight home and you all have a wonderful holiday together.  Thanks for the link.  I'll have to read that, and be inspired since I've had an on again off again relationship with Onderland, it should be right up my alley. 

*Laura*-Enjoy that elliptical guilt free.  Some times you just need to do something for yourself.  

*Lindsay*-It is amazing how much they learn in school now.  I'm still ok with 4th grade math, but the 4th grade language arts is a little hard for me. 

Hello to everyone else!!  Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## AUdisneyDad

lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:  What sort of bag(s) do you carry on a regular basis?  Do you have different bags for different days?  And part 2 is:  What are your must have items in your bag?



I'm not much of a bag person but during the work week I carry a black laptop back, I would have to say the computer is the must have in it along with the charger.  Now on the weekends I carry whatever bag my wife hands me.  I sure some of the guys here know what I'm talking about.  It's all about being a team player. 



lovetoscrap said:


> *QOTD:
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> What does your cover look like?*



I would have to say running would be the sport.  The cover would be of me winning the Boston Marathon with Ryan Hall, Meb Keflezeighi, and Gebre Gebremariam finishing closely behind.  Boy oh boy what a dream!!!



lovetoscrap said:


> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*



I would be Dopey today.  It just feels like one of those days.


I hope everyone had a great weekend.

Tim


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning!  
*QOTD:*

These challenges are inspired by the reality show Biggest Loser.  And not sure if any of you know but my relationship with the DIS beyond just trip planning came from a reality show based game being played by board members a few years back.  


* If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *

Here is a list I found that may help you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reality_television_programs


My choice is America's Next Great Baker. I don't have the skills but I enjoy cake decorating and baking and it would be fun to do.  Amazing Race is my favorite to watch but that is just way too far out of my comfort zone for me to actually participate in.  Too many challenges where I would just stop and go "OH HECK NO!" and quit but I love watching them do it!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QTOD: Well, as many of you know, I rarely have the remote and it seems the TV is always on ESPN. Don't want to be on any of those shows! It would be fun to be on Big Bang Theory or the new Sherlock Holmes. Funny how I like those quirky/autistic ones! Nah, probably I'd want to be on PBS's Globe Trekker. Traveling all over the world and getting paid for it sounds like a blast. Don't know about the actual treks, though--not sure how well I'd handle climbing a mountain and I'm sure scuba diving would freak me out!

Older QOTDs: Happy and Sneezy, although today I feel a bit like Fuzzy. Maybe I need to take a decongestant--or have some caffeine! Don't know which sport I'd grace the cover for. Maybe running since I just started that. But I'd want some good/pretty clothes to wear!  If I'm in a hurry for lunch I just make PB&J toast and eat a banana, then for some reason I have chocolate milk to wash it all down! mmmm

Well, the weekend was fine. Yesterday I ran in 38 degree weather! Brrrr I have got to get some warm weather workout clothes. Later in the day I mowed/mulched all the leaves. The yard looked lovely. Today a giant storm has come in and you'd never know I did anything! In fact my walking partner and I mall walked because I didn't want to walk in sideways rain! The dog is not happy with me. Maybe it'll calm down later today and I'll take him out.

Have teacher conferences this afternoon. Am really looking forward to meeting DS2's teachers. Need to get the true low down instead of just looking at his grades (which are good) online. Plus I hope to meet with the curriculum principal since he did something to DS2's schedule that I'm not happy about! He hasn't responded to my last 2 emails. He'll learn.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mackeysmom said:


> I did something completely rash last night - I ordered an elliptical machine online.     What makes it rash is that - as many of you might remember - I am out of work, so it totally isn't in my budget.



It is a investment in your health and that is priceless right.  I bet once you get using it you will feel so good and be able to justify the purchase to yourself even more.



donac said:


> I have been the Sad dwarf since Sat night.  I found out that my gf with lung cancer was put into the hospital after she had a colonoscopy last week.  That is all we know for right now.  Could you please keep her in your prayers?  She has two kids who are grown but 3 grandchildren that she is very close to.



Im so sorry Dona.  She and her family are in my prayers.



pjlla said:


> Had a fairly relaxing evening.  Made an easy pot of soup for supper for all of us.  Sat in the hot tub with Mom for about 90 minutes!    It was so nice to chat.  DD joined us for a few minutes too.



Sounds like such a great evening with your family.  Those are the moments in time you definitely want to hold onto.



mikamah said:


> I Like the name The PIP Plan, pamela inspired plan.  It's perfect.  I'm still on plan, 3 more days!!  The scale didn't move this morning, but I did use most of my flex points yesterday, so 3 days on plan, lots of fruits and vegies, and my goal is still within reach.



Great job kathy.  I love your friends quote too.  Sounds like you have a fun weekend coming up.



lovetoscrap said:


> * If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *



Lately I could see myself on MTV's true life I am addicted to McDonalds.  but since I have made the decision to get myself back on the wagon we wont go there.

I think if I had to pick one you would find me on some type of competive game show like Wipeout.



glss1/2fll said:


> Yesterday I ran in 38 degree weather! Brrrr I have got to get some warm weather workout clothes.



I was in the same boat last year.  I got a nike running shirt that was a mock turtle neck and had holes for your thumbs and the sleeves came down over half of your hand so when you make a fist while running it was all covered.  My hands got to sweaty when I tried to wear running gloves and this shirt worked perfectly.  It kept me warm but I didnt feel sweaty at all.  I think it was close to 50 dollars but so well worth the money.

**********************************************************

Hi all,

I am doing so far so good today.  I have logged my food into my fitness pal and have plenty of calories to have a decent dinner.  I am making chicken breast, veggies, and reduced sodium stove top.  I am trying to get my 7 year old to go out running with me even if its for a slow 20 min.  Hes giving me a hard time but I think I can convince him....or bribe him


----------



## buzz5985

lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *QOTD:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*



I don't know - how about climbing Mr. Everest??  




lovetoscrap said:


> Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:
> 
> 
> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*
> 
> Back after the party (or during!).  Everyone have a Healthy and Happy Sunday!



Sneezy - I have had this cold that I can't shake.  More of a cough.  



lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> *QOTD:*
> 
> These challenges are inspired by the reality show Biggest Loser.  And not sure if any of you know but my relationship with the DIS beyond just trip planning came from a reality show based game being played by board members a few years back.
> 
> 
> * If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *
> 
> Here is a list I found that may help you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reality_television_programs
> 
> 
> My choice is America's Next Great Baker. I don't have the skills but I enjoy cake decorating and baking and it would be fun to do.  Amazing Race is my favorite to watch but that is just way too far out of my comfort zone for me to actually participate in.  Too many challenges where I would just stop and go "OH HECK NO!" and quit but I love watching them do it!



I would like to be on Survivor.  I love that show.  Only trouble I would be the annoying older person they voted off first. 

Didn't have a great week last week - a gain - not good going into the holidays.  Just have to climb back on the wagon.

Janis


----------



## tigger813

Much better day today. Still got congestion but I got a TON of things done. I had thought of possibly being anemic but feel a lot better today. 

Had brunch for myself while cleaning. I cooked up some mushrooms and eggplant and put them on roll-ups with some reduced fat mozzarella and some pesto! So good and it kept me full all day. Had a burger and fries for supper. Was able to get Ash a little early so she got some extra time to eat. Brian is picking her up from basketball practice now. She needs to shower and finish her homework. Guess we will work on her room later this week. 

3 clients scheduled for tomorrow including one at night. Then off until Saturday. Probably give a massage sometime on Sunday as well.

Got the living room cleaned and the area for the Christmas tree ready. Also got most of the family room and storage room and laundry rooms cleaned. Brian and I got the garbage all together so when I get out of work tomorrow I can come pick it up and take it to the transfer station. I already put the cardboard in the garage. I still have to grab the glass (half of which shattered on the garage floor yesterday) and the newspapers. 

Trying to decide if I will take the kids to the movies on Wednesday afternoon. I really want to see Hugo. I'll have to see if Brian wants to see that too. We will have to figure out when to go see the Muppets. Brian's going to his high school reunion on Saturday night. I decided to skip it and hang with the girls and continue getting this house back in some sort of order.

Have a great night! Not sure when I will get on here tomorrow, maybe in the morning while waiting for my clients to come in.

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I made it out running today.  My 7 year old and I did 1.5 miles.  I decided to start back at couch to 5K to gradually get back into running again without making myself feel horrible for all of the damage I have done to myself.  So yes I am going from running 2 half marathons back to couch to 5K.  You know what though at least Im doing right!!!!!!!  The first week seems fairly easy for me so I may move through it a little bit faster and just modify it but at least it gives me something to follow.

I am now out of calories for the night and I feel pretty satisfied.  I think once I get the kids to bed I will just go to bed too so I am not tempted to eat anything else.

We had my son Ryans teacher conference tonight and I am pretty happy with how he is doing.  He is in 1st grade.  He had some focusing issues in the beginning but it seems like he is getting better and making some good improvement.  The one thing the teacher wants him to work on is worrying about him self and not the other students.  Apparently he is quite the tattle tail and even when she tries to get him to stop and return to his chair he still blurts it out like he just cant help it.  She said talking about it she finds it humorous like maybe someday he will be a police man or something but during class he drives her crazy.  We have been trying to work on this with him for years.  Not sure how you change this habit.  Any suggestions????


----------



## my3princes

lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> *QOTD:*
> 
> These challenges are inspired by the reality show Biggest Loser.  And not sure if any of you know but my relationship with the DIS beyond just trip planning came from a reality show based game being played by board members a few years back.
> 
> 
> * If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *
> 
> Here is a list I found that may help you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reality_television_programs
> 
> 
> My choice is America's Next Great Baker. I don't have the skills but I enjoy cake decorating and baking and it would be fun to do.  Amazing Race is my favorite to watch but that is just way too far out of my comfort zone for me to actually participate in.  Too many challenges where I would just stop and go "OH HECK NO!" and quit but I love watching them do it!



DH and I would be on the Amazing Race.  We would LOVE to do it for real, just can't imagine leaving the boys for that long.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 2
*Congratulations aamomma & Octoberbride03!* 

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------45!
not reporting in for 1 week-----8
not reporting in for 2 weeks----5
not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------31
gains-----------------------------5
maintains------------------------8
losses----------------------------15
new or returning members ----3


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 10!
This weeks group loss = 18.3 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.36 %  
Total group weight loss so far 320.3 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
36%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 10? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 10 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.59% - MickeyMagic 
#9- 0.64% - akhaloha 
#8- 0.71% - AUdisneyDad 
#7- 0.97% - dvccruiser76carmiedog 
#6 - 1.02% - jillbur 
#5- 1.41% - Rose&Mike 
#4- 1.46% - Desiree 
#3- 1.49% - pjstevens 
#2- 2.06% - mvlimmex 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 10 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 2.66% - cclovedis*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations cclovedis !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 10 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 67% complete.


akhaloha  20.00
bellebookworm9  11.54
buzz5985  50.80
ClassicPooh2  30.00
cobbler  10.00
Desiree  44.00
Disneywedding2010  30.23
DopeyDame  0.00
dvccruiser76  34.62
EDuke98080  40.00
goldcupmom  33.73
jillbur  61.76
lovehoney  25.00
lovetoscrap  20.00
MickeyMagic  61.11
mvlimmex  49.33
pjstevens  35.42
Rose&Mike  68.75
SettinSail  7.10
thunderbird1  36.00
trinaweena  15.38
wickeys friend  40.00
Worfiedoodles  18.00 


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## lisah0711

A big BL congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser, *CC*!    Your hard work is paying off!  

And everyone who is sticking with this challenge all the way through should give themselves a big pat on the back!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> You are so inspiring Lisa.  I have gained quite a bit since the princess but you are teaching me to not sulk in my sorrows but to get out there and do something about it.  You are so awesome and congratulations on your weight loss.



Thanks, Lindsay!   So far I've been losing weight I gained back after the Princess, too.    We can't beat ourselves up over what happened in the past, just learn from it, and keep swimming!  

*Laura,* I'm so glad that you are making yourself and your health a priority!   That is always money well spent.  

*Dona,* so sorry about your friend.   

*Pamela,* I can't believe that I forgot to wish you a happy "Just Say No to Ladders" day.   Isn't your anniversary around this time too?   You have so much to be thankful for.  



mikamah said:


> An old dis friend of mine posted this on facebook this morning, and i really thought it beared sharing.  This was tiggerlover who I first met here on the ww weighin thread 5 years ago, and she looks amazing, after a long journey like many of us here she reached her goal and even went beyond it.
> The happiest people don't have the best of everything. They just make the best of everything. Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly.



This is a great quote, *Kathy,* thanks for sharing!   

Good luck at your Turkey Trot on Thursday!  



AUdisneyDad said:


> I'm not much of a bag person but during the work week I carry a black laptop back, I would have to say the computer is the must have in it along with the charger.  Now on the weekends I carry whatever bag my wife hands me.  I sure some of the guys here know what I'm talking about.  It's all about being a team player.



Well, phooey, I thought you were going to tell us about your murse . . . 



lovetoscrap said:


> QOTD:[/B]
> 
> These challenges are inspired by the reality show Biggest Loser.  And not sure if any of you know but my relationship with the DIS beyond just trip planning came from a reality show based game being played by board members a few years back.
> 
> 
> * If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *



This is a great question, *LTS!*  I'm going to have to go with Regency House Party since they would have cool clothes and a beautiful scenic place to hang out.  

I would be interested in hearing more about your Dis story. Sounds intriguing! 

*Linda,* hope your conferences went well.    It is crazy weather in our neck of the woods -- I get your weather a few hours later.   

*Janis,* take care of yourself.    Hope you are feeling better soon.

You, too, *Tracey!* 

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Oops!  Forgot to remind those of you who are watching the BL show that the regular show is on tonight and there is a Thanksgiving special with some of the folks from previous seasons on Wednesday.


----------



## mikamah

Congrats to all our top losers, especially CC!!!!!  So happy you!!

Thank you Sue for being our weighkeeper!

a quick hello again.  Ran to the grocery store before the mobs this morning.  Not too crowded yet, but I figure with rain tomorrow today would be insane there.  

*Qotd*- I would go on Dancing with the Stars.  I used to love country dancing, not just line dancing, but two-step and swing, and there is nothing like dancing with a great dancer who knows how to lead you around the dance floor.  I needed a strong leader, because if they were wishy-washy, I'd tend to take over and try to lead which is a no-no.  

Hope you're all having a nice week.


----------



## cclovesdis

Yesterday was really busy. My father decided to take yesterday and today off from work (he already had tomorrow off) so guess who decided to plan my day for me? It's okay to some extent. I don't like to be bored, but that did mean I gave up a few things, like coming on here.

Thanks for all the great ideas with my mom!  Your support is endless. I know and love that I can always come here for support. Right now, my plan is to write her a letter. I am very optimistic that will help!

Yesterday was a good day, but there are a few caveats. She went to work for 5 AM. I was gone by the time she came home. So, we spent about 1 hour together before I went to bed. However, the peace was greatly appreciated. Tomorrow will be the test. Guess who took Wednesday and Friday off? Yep. That's right. My mom. My theory is that she will sleep in after working early yesterday and on Sunday and then spend the day cleaning because you have to have a perfect house to entertain-yes, you remembered correctly-no one. 

I'm a great mood this morning. My doctor and I decided to do a trial off of a med and I love the decision! I feel so much more alert. This happened with another med. I needed it for about 3 weeks and then that was it. The keys are that I have to be willing to communicate that to my doctor and that my doctor has to be willing to listen and believe me. I am blessed to have a doctor on maternity leave like that and a doctor filling in for her who is also like that. I will never forget your support in helping me change doctors!

Well, I better get going. My father has just decided on today's plan and it isn't a short one. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks Kathy! We're doing the grocery store thing today too.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Morning.  (I am not a morning person so they are rarely good!)  I was up at 7am which is very early for me so I could go to Walmart and get my Tday groceries before the crowds that show up by 9am.  

I ended up with a headache most of yesterday and as the day went on I got more and more nauseous from it.  Ended up having to just go to bed early to keep from getting sick.  Still not feeling great but have had some toast and will see how that goes.  Doesn't help that I got home from the store and there is a message on my machine from the Asst. Principal at DD11's school to call him and of course I called and he isn't there.    He is the one in charge of discipline so I am working myself up into a bona fide IBS attack waiting for him to call back, but my daughter is very good so if anything like that happened she was mostly likely not the one in trouble.  AND I am also very active in the PTA there so it is probably more likely they need a sucker to be in charge of something and my name came up and he is calling because the principal and other asst principal there don't know me-- he is the only one left from when my older daughter was there.   I did talk to the secretary and ask if she knew if there was anything I need to be concerned about and she said she didn't know of anything so if it involved my daughter she would probably know.  RIGHT??????? 

So now I am stuck here waiting because there is no way I am going to miss his call again.  DH is off of work and we were talking about maybe going Christmas shopping so hopefully he will call soon.  I will try to read back while I am waiting.


On to the *QOTD:

PART 1

Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.  

PART 2

Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?  *

I have been on forums for a very long time.  The first ones I was on were for Scrapbooking and then Homeschooling.   I check out E-hell http://www.etiquettehell.com/smf/ when I get bored, and Cruise Critic when I am planning a trip, but mostly just to read.   The DIS is the only one that I actively participate in.

I have a file folder full of blog links that I will go to if I am bored but most blogs these days are not DIS friendly in their language use so I can't link to them.  The one I read most frequently is by John Heald the Sr. Cruise Director for Carnival.  He is very funny!  He isn't for everyone because he has a lot of potty humor but his stories about things that happen on the ships just make me  .  I also check out Cake Wrecks a few times a week.

There is another blogger that absolutely cracks me up. Her tag line to her blog title is "Like Mother Teresa, only better" 

And I like to check out a blog of food network humor occasionally (not affiliated with foodnetwork) .


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Well, I'm not a very technicky person, so don't spend much time on the computer to follow blogs/forums. That being said, this was the first I joined and I had lurked on DIS for YEARS! Since we're not planning any trips WISH is the only place I read any more. Oh, once in a while I pop over to the budget thread.

LTS--my mom reads all the cruise blogs, too! They are planning Australia in 2013. So exciting for them!!

Lisa--be ready for some yucky weather. Wind, rain, blech. Had to mall-walk again today. Hope tomorrow is better. 

I want to get a run in today, but not in this weather. May have to go to the Y later.

Conferences went well. My kids are behaving in class (whew!) and doing ok. DS2's teachers were concerned about his absences--so I told them the whole at that high school under duress story. They were very nice. Turns out DS2 does not always turn in all his assignments. His math teacher said he's usually missing one or two problems. He wanted to know if they were too hard maybe and if so he should be seeing him after school. I said, he has stayed after school a couple times to get math help! Apparently not with that teacher! There are other study groups. Got home and DS2 said, "Oh, I don't ask a teacher. I just stay after and finish up my math homework." sigh  Had to laugh because DS1's English teacher said he misses too much. I just laughed at the teacher and told him, "Wait until spring! You'll never see him!" Just a simple fact of life. I've got a senior with a definite mind of his own and a devil may care attitude.  Choose your battles!

Congratulations to our top ten and especially CC!

Should get started on my day here. I've got to plan tonight and tomorrow's dinner and probably head to the store. Think I've got my part of Thanksgiving under control, but want to get to the market before everybody else does!  Bought Chex cereal because DS1 is begging for muddy buddies. I'm afraid to make it because I like it, too. And it's one of those foods like peanuts to me. Hard to eat just one!


----------



## pjlla

lovetoscrap said:


> * If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *



Well.... for just myself it would be Survivor.  I've been a huge fan of that show literally since day 1.  But as I get older, the appeal of being hungry and cold is definitely waning!  

As a family we would LOVE to be on Amazing Race.  They had a family edition a few years ago, but the rude annoying teens from New Jersey who never stopped insulting and bullying their Mom got old fast!!  



buzz5985 said:


> I
> I would like to be on Survivor.  I love that show.  Only trouble I would be the annoying older person they voted off first.
> 
> Sorry but that position is already held by ME!
> 
> Didn't have a great week last week - a gain - not good going into the holidays.  Just have to climb back on the wagon.
> 
> Janis



We will slow down so that you can hop in!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.59% - MickeyMagic
> #9- 0.64% - akhaloha
> #8- 0.71% - AUdisneyDad
> #7- 0.97% - dvccruiser76carmiedog
> #6 - 1.02% - jillbur
> #5- 1.41% - Rose&Mike
> #4- 1.46% - Desiree
> #3- 1.49% - pjstevens
> #2- 2.06% - mvlimmex
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.66% - cclovedis*



A HUGE congrats to CC and everyone on the list this week!  What a great way to start the holiday season!!



lisah0711 said:


> *Pamela,* I can't believe that I forgot to wish you a happy "Just Say No to Ladders" day.   Isn't your anniversary around this time too?   You have so much to be thankful for.
> 
> Actually, not our wedding anniversary, but the anniversary of our engagement.  You must be remembering me talking about my regret last year about not celebrating with DH when I had the chance, right before his accident.   The day was remembered this year, but we were just too busy to do anything special.
> 
> 
> Have a great day all!



Hope your day is great too!!

**********

Happy COLD Tuesday everyone!!  Sorry I didn't get on again yesterday.  As usual, the day just got away from me!

Today is not quite as busy, as I am not working, but still got plenty to do.  Did all of my holiday grocery shopping this morning.  Car is unloaded, groceries away, so that is good.  I need to make a few small desserts and a veggie dish for Thursday and Friday, but that can definitely wait until tomorrow.  

Kids are done with school after today and DD really needs the break.  Her stress level is getting a bit out of hand.  She's getting cranky and crabby and stress eating and not getting enough sleep.  I hope they don't pile on TOO much homework during these break.  She really needs some time to rest and relax and enjoy her family time.  

Off to get in a bit of scrapping. That is my treat to myself today, now that the shopping is done and the beds are made!....................P


----------



## jillbur

lovetoscrap said:


> Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:
> 
> 
> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*




I was definitely happy and sleepy. I didn't sleep well, but happy that I made a 9 am yoga class and went to a high school play with my kids, sister, and mom. They did Beauty and the Beast and it was excellent. 




lovetoscrap said:


> Good Morning!
> *QOTD:*
> 
> 
> * If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *



DH and I would be on Amazing Race. I think we would do really good, too...as long as I navigate! Dh gets lost in the mall! Although, we'd have to learn to drive a stick again. I haven't done that since my mom taught me just in case when I was 16. I won't even mention how long ago that was!




lovetoscrap said:


> On to the *QOTD:
> 
> PART 1
> 
> Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.
> 
> PART 2
> 
> Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?  *



Actually, the DIS is really the only forum I actively participate in. I've looked at others when I am just searching for info, but I don't really get involved. I also follow no blogs. I guess I just don't have the time?


Poor DS8 has been waiting since last year to run in the Thanksgiving 5k here (Gobble Wobble) and he woke up with a fever yesterday. It got up to 103.2 at one point! Luckily DH works in the ER and got it down by putting him sockless in our mudroom, where it's cooler (plus advil). So, he's been at my sister's yesterday and today. I already told his teacher he won't be there tomorrow (they have a 1/2 day). He is devastated that he can't run on Thursday. I am just hoping DS5 doesn't get this. It was chaos trying to figure out who could watch DS8 and who could pick DS5 up from school, because of course DH started his clinicals today for school (for respiratory therapy). I was also planning on going to the gym, but DH informed me that he really needs to change his brakes on his Wrangler, so I guess I'll try to do a dvd or do the elliptical at home instead.

So excited for Black Friday! My gym is having a special: one year membership for $199! It's usually $299 for one year (or $35 per month if you pay monthly). I am going to buy it as a gift certificate and apply it when my membership runs out. It includes all classes and gym equipment. I am currently taking a circuit traning class 2 times a week and yoga once. I run on the treadmill if I can't get outside. So this is a great deal!

Well, my school's now closed until Tuesday, so I am going to try to relax, clean, shop, and try to get some Christmas decorating done (after Thanksgiving day). I also have to do some grades and work on another IEP if I really, really feel like it. I doubt I will!

Congrats to all the Biggest Losers!

Jill


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lovetoscrap said:


> *QOTD:** If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *



I'd like to be on _Brad Meltzer's Decoded_. I think it's fun to watch them careen around and try to solve mysteries or get to the bottom of real events. 



lovetoscrap said:


> *QOTD:
> 
> PART 1
> 
> Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.
> 
> PART 2
> 
> Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?  *



I'm pretty much a DIS girl. My time is limited, and I couldn't keep up with more than 1! I don't follow any blogs either...

LTS -- Congrats on the great party for DD!

Deb -- So glad to see you check in!

Pamela -- I've been reading The Happiness Project. 

Congrats to all our BLs, especially CC! 

Maria


----------



## lovetoscrap

I never got a chance to read back earlier.  DH decided it would be best to go out for lunch and some shopping.  I was not able to reach the Asst. Principal and was working myself into a good IBS attack.  I knew if it was something really important they would call me on my cell so since they didn't it must not have been major, but that just doesn't stop the worry, you know?  Still no return call but got the story from DD-- her bus was involved in a very minor accident when they got to school.  Everyone was just fine but of course as she put it "All of the county" was there, police, fire, EMS, school officials and "some guy that looked like he was from the FBI" (I sure wonder who that was!) -- it is a small town area and news spreads fast so they were calling the parents just to let them know everything was fine.  Apparently I am not in the gossip chain loop since I didn't hear about it from anyone.  I wish the secretary could have just told me when I called in.  The state my stomach is in now I may be able to thank him for a major weight loss over the holiday.    The funny thing is that if I had talked to him when he called this morning I probably would have been like "You are calling me for THIS???  If no one is hurt and everything is fine why are you wasting my time and yours?"   But I do appreciate that they were calling all the parents.

The next time I see him I am going to tell him he really needs to leave more information or at least start with "Everything is fine, your child is fine and not in trouble, we are just relaying information so please give me a call"

Have to go make dinner.  Sure wish I knew what I was going to make!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Disneywedding2010 said:


> "Awwww Maddie"....
> 
> Happy birthday & Merry Christmas to me all wrapped into one.
> 
> I don't need anything else...



Awwww!!! That is so wonderful!! Maybe it's a sign? She's ok mama, and you will be too. 



pjlla said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon friends!  Happy "JUST SAY NO TO LADDERS" day!



I can't believe it's been a year!! I'm glad he has recovered but yeah, he needs to quit while he's ahead and leave the leaf removal to the professionals!! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Hey all--I'm cleaning out my inbox and found this spark people blog post intitled: My Journey to ONEderland in 16 months and 2 days. I found it to be pretty inspirational.
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=4540222



Love it!!! and I added some of her quotes to my pinterest file for motivation. 



mackeysmom said:


> I did something completely rash last night - I ordered an elliptical machine online.     What makes it rash is that - as many of you might remember - I am out of work, so it totally isn't in my budget.
> 
> 
> - Laura



It is an investment in yourself!! DH wants to buy that tour de france training bike. Money is tight right now but I might try to see if we can swing it. 



lovetoscrap said:


> * If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *



Amazing Race for sure!!!!



lovetoscrap said:


> On to the *QOTD:
> 
> PART 1
> 
> Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.
> 
> PART 2
> 
> Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?  *



Mostly just the DIS but my blog list is to long to count. I have been neglecting my blogs a bit though for Pinterest. That site is addicting!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*



			PART 1

Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined? Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy. 

PART 2

Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?
		
Click to expand...

*
PART 1 - I am part of a Navy wife support website and a widow support website. Some of the Navy wives I've known since Josh first joined the Navy back in 04. I joined the widow website 6 months after they passed away. 

PART 2 - There aren't any blogs that I follow mainly because its a chore just to keep my own up and running. Its nothing fancy just the ins and outs about my every day life.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Evening!

I'm going to make this short in quick I need to get dinner started. We got the tree decorated Sunday night. Yesterday we went grocery shopping for stuff we needed for THanksgiving that I forgot the 1st trip. Today, I baked peanut butter blossoms and got the kitchen situated somewhat. We bought a roaster last night in hopes of roasting our turkey. This will free up some space in the oven. 

Tomorrow afternoon I'm making chocolate chip cookies and that evening I'm going to make a coffee cake for Thursday morning. I told Alan that way after he got the bird in the oven he'd have something to eat. We're shooting to eat around 1pm. 

I still need to get the fridge cleaned out, figure out what I'm packing for my Disney birthday trip, and workout. I may just wait and do that stuff tomorrow. I forgot its Tuesday night, my TV night. 

I'm off to cook dinner, nothing spectacular just hamburger helper and brocolli with cheese..


----------



## pjlla

lovetoscrap said:


> :On to the *QOTD:
> 
> PART 1
> 
> Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.
> 
> The only other forum I've ever belonged to was "Talk Disney" that I joined the same time as the Dis.  But Talk Disney got old and boring quickly and I probably haven't been on that site in a few years.
> 
> OOops.... I lied.  I did belong to the WW online forum for a while, but it didn't really hold my interest too long.
> 
> I don't read any other online forums other than the occasional peek at Two Peas In a Bucket when I am needing some scrapbooking inspiration, or Tumblr when DD drags me in to see something Disney-related.
> 
> 
> PART 2
> 
> Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?  *



Well.... my robotics kids tried starting a blog last year, but that didn't last long.  Writing for the blog seemed too much like school work!!

The only other blog I've ever read belongs to our very own GRETCHEN!  I started reading her blog about applying to and getting accepted to the DCP.  DD is really interested in applying at sometime in the future, so she is reading also.  In fact, DD has already printed out the prerequisites and requirements for applying to the DCP and working at the Living Seas.  She has the page as the cover (over Michael Phelps!) of her Biology notebook and she is using it as a sort of "check list" to see what she needs to do before she is ready to apply.... in 4 or 5 years!!  



jillbur said:


> I was definitely happy and sleepy. I didn't sleep well, but happy that I made a 9 am yoga class and went to a high school play with my kids, sister, and mom. They did Beauty and the Beast and it was excellent.
> 
> Okay..... I gotta ask what the name of your high school is.  The HS I graduated from and that my Dniece currently attends is also doing Beauty and the Beast right now!
> 
> 
> Actually, the DIS is really the only forum I actively participate in. I've looked at others when I am just searching for info, but I don't really get involved. I also follow no blogs. I guess I just don't have the time?
> 
> Me too!  Who has the time to follow lots of other stuff??  I'm lucky when I have time to read here!
> 
> Poor DS8 has been waiting since last year to run in the Thanksgiving 5k here (Gobble Wobble) and he woke up with a fever yesterday. It got up to 103.2 at one point! Luckily DH works in the ER and got it down by putting him sockless in our mudroom, where it's cooler (plus advil). So, he's been at my sister's yesterday and today. I already told his teacher he won't be there tomorrow (they have a 1/2 day). He is devastated that he can't run on Thursday. I am just hoping DS5 doesn't get this. It was chaos trying to figure out who could watch DS8 and who could pick DS5 up from school, because of course DH started his clinicals today for school (for respiratory therapy). I was also planning on going to the gym, but DH informed me that he really needs to change his brakes on his Wrangler, so I guess I'll try to do a dvd or do the elliptical at home instead.
> 
> Oh no!  What a shame for your DS.  Perhaps you could find a 5K to sign him up for in the spring.
> 
> Nice job finding another workout!
> 
> So excited for Black Friday! My gym is having a special: one year membership for $199! It's usually $299 for one year (or $35 per month if you pay monthly). I am going to buy it as a gift certificate and apply it when my membership runs out. It includes all classes and gym equipment. I am currently taking a circuit traning class 2 times a week and yoga once. I run on the treadmill if I can't get outside. So this is a great deal!
> 
> Well, my school's now closed until Tuesday, so I am going to try to relax, clean, shop, and try to get some Christmas decorating done (after Thanksgiving day). I also have to do some grades and work on another IEP if I really, really feel like it. I doubt I will!
> 
> Congrats to all the Biggest Losers!
> 
> Jill




Enjoy your relaxing time~~!!




Worfiedoodles said:


> I'd like to be on _Brad Meltzer's Decoded_. I think it's fun to watch them careen around and try to solve mysteries or get to the bottom of real events.
> 
> Oh my heavens!  I love that show!  Did you see the one about the secret room behind the Mount Rushmore heads?  It was on last week.  Some of the stuff they do seems a bit odd and convoluted, but the history geek in me mostly loves it!
> 
> 
> Pamela -- I've been reading The Happiness Project.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm up to August (reading very slowly these days).  I am a bit disappointed that she has a chapter about spirituality and eternity, yet she is a self-proclaimed agnostic.  How can you believe in eternity if you don't belief in God and Jesus, etc?  (Rhetorical question, of course, as I KNOW that the DIS frowns on religious discussions and we don't want Buffy putting on her MOD hat and dropping the hammer on us!!  )
> Congrats to all our BLs, especially CC!
> 
> Maria





lovetoscrap said:


> I never got a chance to read back earlier.  DH decided it would be best to go out for lunch and some shopping.  I was not able to reach the Asst. Principal and was working myself into a good IBS attack.  I knew if it was something really important they would call me on my cell so since they didn't it must not have been major, but that just doesn't stop the worry, you know?  Still no return call but got the story from DD-- her bus was involved in a very minor accident when they got to school.  Everyone was just fine but of course as she put it "All of the county" was there, police, fire, EMS, school officials and "some guy that looked like he was from the FBI" (I sure wonder who that was!) -- it is a small town area and news spreads fast so they were calling the parents just to let them know everything was fine.  Apparently I am not in the gossip chain loop since I didn't hear about it from anyone.  I wish the secretary could have just told me when I called in.  The state my stomach is in now I may be able to thank him for a major weight loss over the holiday.    The funny thing is that if I had talked to him when he called this morning I probably would have been like "You are calling me for THIS???  If no one is hurt and everything is fine why are you wasting my time and yours?"   But I do appreciate that they were calling all the parents.
> 
> The next time I see him I am going to tell him he really needs to leave more information or at least start with "Everything is fine, your child is fine and not in trouble, we are just relaying information so please give me a call"
> 
> Have to go make dinner.  Sure wish I knew what I was going to make!




Glad everything is fine!  Glad no one was hurt.  But I'll bet it shook up the kids and the bus driver!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm going to make this short in quick I need to get dinner started. We got the tree decorated Sunday night. Yesterday we went grocery shopping for stuff we needed for THanksgiving that I forgot the 1st trip. Today, I baked peanut butter blossoms and got the kitchen situated somewhat. We bought a roaster last night in hopes of roasting our turkey. This will free up some space in the oven.
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon I'm making chocolate chip cookies and that evening I'm going to make a coffee cake for Thursday morning. I told Alan that way after he got the bird in the oven he'd have something to eat. We're shooting to eat around 1pm.
> 
> I still need to get the fridge cleaned out, figure out what I'm packing for my Disney birthday trip, and workout. I may just wait and do that stuff tomorrow. I forgot its Tuesday night, my TV night.
> 
> I'm off to cook dinner, nothing spectacular just hamburger helper and brocolli with cheese..



When do you leave for your trip?  Are you having company for T.giving or just the two of you??

**********

Evening friends!  I enjoyed a few productive hours at my scrapbook table today, so I'm happy.  I'm going to try to get in a few more tonight.  I think that Glee is not on tonight, so I can watch BL upstairs in my room instead of heading to the playroom, so I can scrap and watch.  DD is getting a ride back from swim and is being dropped off at the middle school where DS has b.ball practice, so DH will bring her home, so I don't have to go out again tonight!  And I just got aphone call from her HS swim coach that tomorrow morning's practice is cancelled (snow in the forecast), so I don't have to set my alarm for 4:30 am!!  

Dinner was easy.... I bought a day-old rotisserie chicken (cold) at the deli this morning.  I steamed some asparagus and made a small salad.  Easy-peasy!  It may sound redundant to have a roasted chicken the same week we are going to have roasted turkey (twice), but we eat chicken so rarely because of DS's allergy, that it was a treat.  DH will probably have the rest of the chicken for lunch tomorrow.  And tomorrow night's dinner is Laura's broccoli cheese soup (new family favorite!).  DS was requesting it again and it will be a nice "pre-T.giving" dinner!  

Off to make a plate for DD to have when she gets home and pack up the leftovers!  

BTW.... if anyone here likes seltzer, Polar Seltzer has some new holiday flavors.... eggnog, pumpkin spice, and candy cane!  I don't usually buy seltzer because I have a Soda Stream, but I was tempted by these flavors.  I opened the eggnog tonight and it is really good!  It isn't really the "taste" of eggnog.... more like an after-taste.... but smells good and tastes good to me!!

G'night all!  I'll be back tomorrow!....................P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

pjlla said:


> When do you leave for your trip?  Are you having company for T.giving or just the two of you??



Alan is taking me the resort Friday morning around the same time that my best friend's flight lands. This will give me time to get checked in and go to concierge and get some things that I need to get done that I kept forgetting about because I've been so busy. 

It's just going to be Alan and I for Thanksgiving. He'll have the fun chore of eating all the leftovers  I told him I was going to have a hard enough time staying on plan while at Disney. I didn't want to add Thanksgiving leftovers to the mix.



Well, I'm off to do a short 20 minute ab workout and then going to watch my DVR'ed NCIS.


----------



## tigger813

Pam- The candy cane sounds YUMMY!!!! Kind of grossed out by the egg nog and pumpkin spice. I have been drinking my Herablife Pumpkin Spice shake most mornings lately. I don't normally like pumpkin but it's soooo good with the cinnamon in it! I bought some Hood sugar cookie egg nog. The kids LOVE it!

Been a really busy day! I have a chair massage, a foot massage, a Swedish massage and a Hot Stone massage today. I love busy days at work. Looking forward to the next 3 days off though. Still fighting with the cough from the cold I had. Feeling the best tonight. Izzie is getting the cough and cold now.

After taking the kids to school tomorrow I will run to the grocery store. I have to run Ash to the orthodontist tomorrow as the bumpers on her braces all feel out. Unfortunately I have to go by the busiest grocery store around so I hope we are going early enough to avoid that!

Still trying to decide about taking the kids to the movies tomorrow afternoon. If I get enough done in the morning we will go. I have to fry up bacon and make the quiches and cut up stuff for the dressing. I also need to give the turkey a nice cold bath so it defrosts.

Watching BL and then I need to go to sleep! Hope I don't forget to do things I need to!

TTFN


----------



## mackeysmom

dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.59% - MickeyMagic
> #9- 0.64% - akhaloha
> #8- 0.71% - AUdisneyDad
> #7- 0.97% - dvccruiser76carmiedog
> #6 - 1.02% - jillbur
> #5- 1.41% - Rose&Mike
> #4- 1.46% - Desiree
> #3- 1.49% - pjstevens
> #2- 2.06% - mvlimmex
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.66% - cclovedis*



Congratulations to all of this week's loser - especially CC. 



lovetoscrap said:


> :QOTD:
> 
> PART 1
> 
> Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.
> 
> PART 2
> 
> Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?



I spend quite a bit of time each day online looking for jobs, so my "for fun" website time it limited lately, but ...

in addition to the DIS, the only other forum I visit every day without fail is Television Without Pity.  I watch/follow way too many TV shows.  

I follow a few blogs, most regularly I follow Prior Fat Girl and a few organizing/decluttering blogs.  

- Laura


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.  

I think I got my grocery shopping done.  I have a half day today so will come home and make an apple pie.  Ds is supposed to make the pumpkin cheesecake.  If he doesn't then I will also do that tonight.  I think I also have to make some cookies tooTurkey needs to go in about 6 tomorrow morining.   Potatoes go in the crockpots about the same time and then stuffing will go in about 8.  I can sit and quilt while things are cooking which is nice. 

The only disappointing thing about tomorrow is the my mil is still in the hospital.  The 2 to 3 days did not incllude the weekend that she was in.  They also felt that since she is usually uneasy on her feet that after being in bed for 5 days she should be in rehab before she comes home.  So dh has said we are going to bring her some food.  That is why I am making the cookies.

If I had my way I would not be cooking and bringing these people food.  I am the dil and I am doing all the work.   Dsil's bf does nothing.  I told dh that if the bf goes towards the turkey to cut more meat dh is to trip him.  He did that two years ago and hacked large chunks out of the bird.  Then we were not getting any more nice slices.  Besides I really don't like him.  He is over their house ALL the time and does nothing to help around the house (They have been dating for over 15 years).  My sil's don't cook at all and two of them don't even help clean up  Okay enough said.  I must keep positive.

QOTD:

PART 1

Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined? Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy. 

PART 2

Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?

I belong to a quilting forum.  I love to go there because they have a great thread that shows finished quilts.  It is great to look and be inspired.  they also have some great tutorials and question/answer threads

I used to follow a blog from a former student who spent a year in Asia teaching English as a Fulbright scholar.

Off to get dressed for school  Pep rally today and 20 minute classes.  Crazy day.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Happy Day Before Thanksgiving!  (This is the time of year I wish we had more holiday emoticons! )

As we get ready for our various celebrations I thought that you might be interested in this little slideshow from Cooking Light called "What the Cook Nibbled" http://www.cookinglight.com/eating-...anksgiving-cook-calorie-guide-00412000069023/  It's pretty interesting because it doesn't seem like they were eating all that much until it was all added up.  So enjoy yourself but *be aware*.  

*LTS,* glad the school call turned out to be not urgent.  They do need to say if it's urgent we will tell you so you don't fret.   

On to the *QOTD:

PART 1

Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.  

PART 2

Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?  *

The first forum I ever joined was a Flylady Forum -- not the official one but one on something called Delphi Forums.  I don't do any forums now except the DIS and Facebook (if that counts).  

I read blogs every once in awhile, usually posted in links from Facebook.  

*Linda,* you were right about the weather.     I would run outside but it is so dark and windy -- it's hard to motivate myself to do that when I can go to the community center at 5 am and use the indoor track.  

And I hear you on the Chex!  Party Mix is a big favorite at my house.  So far I have resisted making any but I am really starting to want some -- like for over a month so it's not going away.  I'm going to go ahead and make some on Saturday after my 12 mile run.  I figured out the calories and a plan to resist the mindless consumption.  I think that's better than eating a dozen other things and then giving into the craving.  

*Pamela,* I did remember there was a celebration before your DH's accident.  So glad that he is recovered! Hope your DD can get some rest this week-end.  

*Jill,* enjoy your long week-end!   Hope your DS feels better soon.  Is there a Jingle Bell run in your neck of the woods he could do next month? 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'd like to be on _Brad Meltzer's Decoded_. I think it's fun to watch them careen around and try to solve mysteries or get to the bottom of real events.



Sounds like fun -- I will have to see if it is on Netflix.  

*Buffy,* how are you enjoying Pinterest? 

*Christina,* enjoy your time at WDW!  



mackeysmom said:


> I follow a few blogs, most regularly I follow Prior Fat Girl and a few organizing/decluttering blogs.



What organizing/decluttering blogs do you enjoy, *Laura?* 

*Dona,* you are such a sweetheart to do all that you do to make that Thanksgiving special for your DH's family every year!   I hope you have some time to rest and work on one of your projects this week-end, too.  

Have a great day all and a safe and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mikamah

lovetoscrap said:


> :
> On to the *QOTD:
> 
> PART 1
> 
> Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.
> 
> PART 2
> 
> Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?  *


The dis was my first forum that I ever talked on, and the only one I am active on.  I feel so safe here, and it's so nice to know I am not alone in my love/obsession with disney.   I joined sparkpeople and the myfitnesspal (not sure of the name), but haven't ever really gone on and investigated them much.  And I know I have friends there to respond to.  I think once I get a real phone, the myfitness pal will be better. 

I did start following Gretchens blog and need to make it a favorite on my computer so I go back to it.  I love the dis because you go into your thread and it's so easy to catch up.  I'm not the most computer literate person, so I like easy. 

Got to run now.  Looking forward to the long weekend. 

Have a wonderful wednesday, and if I don't see you back have a happy and blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Good Morning 

It is a late morning for me so I it gets "good" added to it!  After not feeling very well the last few days I slept in and definitely needed it.  My kids are out of school early today so I only have about another half hour of quiet time until the first one gets home.  


I finally caved and joined Pinterest yesterday so it looks like that is where I will be for the next few months at least!  

QOTD:

I have mentioned before that I like routine. Flylady really advocates setting up routines.  My kids and I are all very routine driven and changes to the plans or the norm can really throw us off.  While we aren't OCD it can be little things like school getting out early or an activity being canceled or something that changes dinner time.  

Which by the way-- Dinner time is 6:30.  It has been for years.  Yes sometimes we are running late or there is an activity that changes it but as a general rule we eat at 6:30 probably at least 90% of the time.  So WHY IN THE HECK does my family (and especially my husband who does the cooking) ask me nearly EVERY DAY "When is dinner?" ????????  AND then they seem offended when I get a little snippy with my answer!  

Sorry, just had to get that off my chest.  Back to the question.

*Think about the routines you have in your life.  Routines can be big or small.  What routines do you have?  How do you feel when they are interrupted in any way? *

I am pretty set in my morning and bedtime routines. I have to have my shower immediately upon getting up.   I get up and get my shower and get dressed and do my hair in the same way everyday.  I go through the same process every night to get ready for bed.  While the rest of my day may take many paths these 2 are a constant.  We also try very hard to not do anything from about 4:30 until dinner time.  If we have to go out and do something between those hours it throws us all off for dinner.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Routines, hmmm. As a family we've gotten away from routines as the kids have gotten bigger; for myself, hmmm. As a substitute you gotta wing it a lot since you never know if you're working on any given day. It throws off my whole day if I'd planned to workout first thing in the morning and then oversleep. I just feel out of sorts all day--probably because I DID forget something!  The family has finally figured out that dinner is at 6, so they rarely ask anymore. All routine is about to go out the window because basketball season has started and games will begin in 2 weeks!  And I do tend to be very OCD about "plans." If we're doing this, this and this and then something messes it up, I have to work very hard not to be grumpy. DH just laughs at me. The family grouses about Disney World drill sargeant antics, but everything gets done.

Was finally able to walk outside today. Still rainy, but just breezy--not howling like it has been. The dog is happy. Too bad he's all wet because today is his haircut day! Yesterday I brushed him out--what a ton of tangles!!! I took him to the self service dog washing place so he is squeaky clean. Don't really want to clip him inside so hope later the porch will have dried off and the breeze goes away. He's pretty shaggy (actually poofy) so can't wait to take that hour and have him look like a poodle again instead of a bear!

LisaH--liked the nibbles link. Who knew?!

Also need to run to the market (ugh!) for a few last minute items. Was awake at 5 AM this morning and almost got up and did it, but then realized I also need to pick something up next door and they certainly were not open that early.  Think I'll change out of my walking clothes and get that done before the boys get back from basketball practice. Because once they are home I probably won't have the computer (but maybe the remote!).

Have a super day today and a great holiday. I think I'm going to weigh myself Thursday and use that since we'll be out of town Friday. It'll probably be a nicer weight!


----------



## tigger813

Wishing everyone a SUPER Thanksgiving!

I was hoping to start mine with snuggling on the couch with the girls but I got called into work to give two people reflexology sessions. So much for my day off yet again! I will not go in on Friday. I'm trying to have some tea to get me going. I really wanted to take a short nap this afternoon but that's not happening either. Glad I got the quiche made for supper. I do need to have a bite to eat before I go to work. 

Turkey is taking a nice cold bath on the counter! We should be all set for tomorrow!

TTFN


----------



## lovetoscrap

Well, the asst principal finally called me back a little while ago.  It sounds like I was low on his priority list to talk to since he does know me and knows that I was unlikely to be upset or hysterical!  He said that they are just required to call and talk to each parent.  I told him that I did wish he had said it wasn't anything major and he apologized and said if it had been something very important (like a discipline issue) the message would have been different and he would have gotten back to me immediately, which I  know he would have.  

I guess it is a good thing that they think I am low maintenance enough to not have to worry about!  

I am pretty much in pig out mode this week.  If it is bad for me I have probably had it, including several regular sodas.  But I am just going to enjoy it and know that on Saturday I am going to try to focus on getting 5 pounds off before the end of the year.  5 really is pretty easy and I hope if I can plan ahead well enough it won't be a problem.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Routines...I am not so good with routines.  Which, no surprise, has made my kids not so good with them either.   Homeschooling allows alot of flexability and that has been us.  We had yrs of travel sports and activities that took over and I just burnt out on the sched.  Everything had to be fit in.
  We have our own business so they see the hrs can really vary and we don't even have a weekday/weekend sched.  Nothing is ever set for dinner but we usually eat together. 
  The basics like dishes, garbage, laundry jsut kep rolling along.  Food shop as needed.  The yard and house are not automatic no matter how hard I try.  I've followed flylady for yrs.  I hate to think where I'd be without her emails.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:
> 
> PART 1
> 
> Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined? Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.
> 
> PART 2
> 
> Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I visit cruisecritic and facebook pretty regularly.  Lately I've been googling Hawaii and wedding dress and well you get the picture.  

Routine.  We definitely have routines in this house.  With a house full of ADD and ADHD people we found that routines were necessary years ago.  The kids and adults do very well sticking to the routines, morning, afternoon and evening.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Routines -- I don't really have any now since Josh and Maddie are gone. I pretty much try to get up between 9-11a, get on the computer and relax for about an hour, eat breakfast, let my food settle and then do whatever I need to do. I workout in the evening usually after dinner and I try to get to bed by midnight. 

Well, its 3:30am and I'm wide awake, go figure. For whatever reason I didn't wake up til 1pm yesterday. I just had a hard time getting sleep. However, I will admit I have had energy all day. Considering I slept so late I didn't get breakfast in me. But I ate some lunch and then jumped on the treadmill.

This chick did a 5K! Took me 90 minutes at 2mph and I burned 264 calories according to my pedometer. I would of done it outside but we were getting wind gusts up to 20 mph!! Yeah, I didn't want to get swept away to Oz . 

We sat out on our patio and had dinner. It was a nice night and we sat and talked about holiday memories from when we were growing up. Now, granted we have a fairly large age gap between us but it was still fun. I told Alan it'd be nice to start that as a Thanksgiving eve tradition, eating on the back deck. 

We finished up dinner and while he was cleaning up dinner dishes I did a few things online with my Sparkpeople account. Then around 8pm we started prepping stuff for tomorrow. We got the potatoes cut up and soaking in water. I got two batches of stuffing made and Alan made a pumpkin pie. 

He's going to get up around 6 and get ready to put the turkey in. We're shooting to eat around 1pm. I'm hoping I can watch some of the Macy's parade while were getting things taken care of. After the parade and dinner we're going to watch It's A Wonderful Life. Then I need to start packing for my birthday weekend. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## donac

Happy Thankssgiving Everyone

Apple pie and pumpkin cheesecake is made.  The turkey is going in oven in a few minutes.

Yesterday afternoon I made the apple pie and made up chocolate chip cookie dough and walnut cookie dough.  I will bake those as the turkey cooks.  I need to get the potatoes into the crockpots and make the stuffing.

Ds1 made the pumpkin cheesecake after dinner last night.  He and his gf are very slow workers.  Ds2 and I went out to see the new Muppet movie and ds1 and gf were still cooking when we got home.  They also made pumpkin muffins.  It was fun to go out to the movies.  I haven't been in a while.  The movie was fun a mix of old and new.  Not an oscar winner but a great way to spend a few hours. 

Have a happy and healthy Thanksgiving


----------



## mikamah

lovetoscrap said:


> *Think about the routines you have in your life.  Routines can be big or small.  What routines do you have?  How do you feel when they are interrupted in any way? *


My typical morning routine is shower, dress, make lunch/bkfst, see ds off on the bus, and then I have an hour before I need to leave for work where i have my coffee and dis time.  I love that time, and occassinally go into work early which  I like because then I'll get out early, so I don't mind missing dis time then, but if ds is goofing off and misses the bus I do get a little aggravated because then I end up with only 15-20 min depending on traffic when I drive him to school.  And we pay for the bus and only use it in the morning, so I want him to use it.  
Since football ended up, our evening we come home, I make supper and he does homework, and then he'll watch a show while I do the dishes.   
You remind me of my favorite bedtime routine which we've been skipping lately, we'd both lay on my bed and read for 30 minutes.  Need to get that started again.  

Fun questions this week, LTS.   Thanks for being our coach this busy week. 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Happy Thanksgiving!

Have to go and get started cooking but wanted to get the QOTD up:

QOTD:

It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without stopping to think about what you are thankful for.  I am sure everyone is thankful for family and friends and health and jobs but *what are some less obvious things that you are thankful for?*  It is easy to just rattle off the common ones, so take a minute to really think of 3 things in your life that may just be meaningful to you or that maybe you take for granted.


----------



## bellebookworm9

lovetoscrap said:


> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*



I'm Sleepy. Just woke up, since we have no real Thanksgiving Prep to do today.



lovetoscrap said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!  You have just made the cover of Sports Illustrated because you are a star in the sport you currently love most or that you always wished you could do!
> 
> What does your cover look like?*



I've always wanted to figure skate, or ride horses. I can do both things at a very beginner level, so I think for figure skating it would be me in one of those sit-spins, and horse back riding would be me jumping over some giant hurdle.



lovetoscrap said:


> * If you could be on any reality show-- competitive (like Survivor, Big Brother, Next Top Model) or non competitive (Real Housewives, Jersey Shore) which would you most want to be on?  You don't have be able to qualify or have the needed talents, just which do you think you would most want to be on.  And Biggest Loser is not an option since you are all already doing that one here! *



I want to be on something on TLC or HGTV. My favorites are Say Yes to the Dress, Property Virgins, and House Hunters.



lovetoscrap said:


> *QOTD:
> 
> PART 1
> Do you enjoy/visit/frequent any other forums besides the DIS? Was the DIS the first forum you ever joined?   Feel free to share links of ones you think others may enjoy.
> 
> PART 2
> Are there any blogs that you follow and enjoy?  *



No, no other forums, unless you count the allears review board. Blogs: There's my own, obviously. I also follow the Geneseo Admissions blog, since I write for that too. I do try to keep up with the blogs over on allears, especially the ones by Jack Spence, and any blogs from The DIS that interest me when they pop up in my facebook news feed.



lovetoscrap said:


> *Think about the routines you have in your life.  Routines can be big or small.  What routines do you have?  How do you feel when they are interrupted in any way? *



My morning and evening routines are pretty set, and during the day my work and class schedules also lead to a pretty routine schedule. 



lovetoscrap said:


> It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without stopping to think about what you are thankful for.  I am sure everyone is thankful for family and friends and health and jobs but *what are some less obvious things that you are thankful for?*  It is easy to just rattle off the common ones, so take a minute to really think of 3 things in your life that may just be meaningful to you or that maybe you take for granted.



I am thankful for the ability and opportunity to go to college and grad school, however angry I may be with the school itself. I am thankful that we are able to go to Disney as often as we have in the past two years, and am thankful that I am being encouraged to go on my own for four months. I am also thankful that I have pretty much everything I want and need, to the point where I don't want anything for Christmas. My mom keeps bugging me for a list though!


********
I haven't been posting much at all, but I have been reading along. For the next few days I will just eat what I have at home, but starting Monday when I'm back at school, I need to start meal planning again-I have an insane amount of frozen ground beef, chicken, and tilapia to use up before December 19th (when I come back home!)

We have a frozen Sara Lee pumpkin pie that I'm responsible for baking, and Mom is stopping at Boston Market to get a turkey meal for four (turkey, cornbread, stuffing, green beans, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes) before she comes home from work. My brother is coming home for two days and my grandma will be joining us also.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!

Sweet potatoes are in the oven, green bean casserole is up next on my list. Mom is doing the turkey and stuffing. 
For dessert we are having birthday cake and pumpkin pie. 

I'm going to try to stay on plan today. According to the Biggest Loser Tuesday the average American eats over 4000 calories on Thanksgiving day. That is not good!!! So this morning I had a yogurt and now I'm going to go run while the potatoes cook. At least that way I can eat a little of everything and it not feel so bad. Dinner is at 2 so I'm hoping to squeeze in another run or maybe a walk with the kids after dinner.


----------



## AUdisneyDad

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!  I hope you all have a blesses day.

Tim, DW & DD


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks for all the congratulations everyone! 

I started out the week all over the place, so I decided to just skip weighing myself until tomorrow. I have today pretty much planned. It's just the three of us, so no huge spread. yay I will stick to breast meat and have some sweet potatoes. We decided to skip the corn bread and I told my father not to make me my own GF stuffing. I'm planning to have some carrots too. So, not too bad of a day, but probably more carbs than usual.

I had a healthy breakfast around 9:30 AM and we are planning to eat around 2 PM. I have managed to abstain from snacking (feared I would) and intend to keep it that way. I want to finish this week OP. Monday and Tuesday were not OP, but not terrible, just too many carbs.

My mom and I spent some time planning our shopping for tomorrow. My sister is coming with us leaving my father and BIL in peace at their own places.  They loving spending time with each other, but after a busy day like today, they both need some downtime. One of the funniest things ever was during the power outage, we went to the mall, and they came too to get Internet, and you should have seen them. It's like my father has a son. And, I love it that way!  That's my answer to the QOTD actually, that my father and brother-in-law get along so well. It is nice to not have drama and that they do things together. 

Since some of the stores are open today (allowed in CT), my mom and I might do some shopping tonight. We are even considering going to Wal-Mart. I have a feeling at some point we wiill come to our senses. 

I am off to get a few things done before dinner. I went shopping this morning for some gifts and I would like to get them wrapped before the BF influx. 

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## lovetoscrap

I forgot to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY BernardandMissBianca!!!!!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Happy Thanksgiving!

Rolls are in the oven. Sweet potatoes were made up yesterday so just have to pop those in the oven when we arrive at Grandma and Grandpa's house. Woke up at 5 (twenty minutes before my alarm!) to get the rolls started. Went back to bed and got up again a couple hours later to punch down the dough. Then back to sleep again before time to get serious!! So formed the rolls and while they rose I put on my running shoes and shot out the door. Holy toledo! The wind is howling. But it was dry so I just went for it. Forgot to put on gloves and my hands were icicles. I had my fastest time yet, which was surprising because of the blasted wind. I think it was because I kept telling myself, "It's cold. Go faster!!!!" 

As soon as the rolls are out I'm going to hit the shower. The boys will be up in about 30 minutes and we'll leave in an hour. Lots of packing to do. I have a long list!! DH is trying to get something online and it's sold out. He's not happy. I can't wait to look at all the sales ads after dinner. We don't always go shopping, but it's fun to look!

Have a great holiday!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Thanksgiving to all and to all with birthdays this week, Happy Birthday to you!

Dinner is almost ready! Being really bad today but kind of back on track tomorrow! I'm holding pretty steady so I'll be ok!

Watching Miracle on 34th Street! Another tradition!

TTFN


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lovetoscrap said:


> I forgot to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY BernardandMissBianca!!!!!



AWWWW thanks!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I totally forgot to update everyone on the soda ban. Today was the day they got to drink it again. DS15 didn't feel well from being sick so he's not sure if it effected his crumminess level, DS11 said he felt kind of pukey after and then was spastic the rest of the day. DS10 said he felt a little gross and it didn't seem to effect DD. 

While I'm sure I will allow soda on occasion in the future it certainly made them think of other options. It was a challenge at some places when just about all they had to offer was soda. It was a good experiment. I however refuse to drink soda again. I feel so much better, no bloated stuffed feeling, clearer thoughts, and the headaches have just about subsided.

Today is the start of the Fast food ban, that is definitely going to be a challenge.


----------



## donac

Happy Black Friday 

Happy Birthday MissBianca

I hope everyone's Thanksgiving went well.  Ours went well.  We talked to dmil and she sounded pretty good.  We don't know when she is getting home.  She still can't leave her bed without assistance but she says they are walking her around a lot.  We left some leftovers at her house but unless she was coming home this morning she is not going to see them.  Dsis's bf was going for a leftover piece of pie before we even left.

Pretty quiet here today.  I think dh is going to do some painting.  Ds1 has to go to work but he didn't get a 4am shift.  He is going in as a "fake" manager.  He told me he gets to walk around and if he sees a line too long then he opens a register.  He is going to have his brother drop him off since we don't know where he would have to park.  

I am planning to do some sewing.  Tomorrow I am going to sew pillowcases with my friend at our quilt shop.   Sunday we are going up to see my mother and having dinner with my parents and at least one of my sisters for my mother's birthday.  I was going to send out an email to my brother and sisters about my mother's birthday but they are adults and if they don't know it is our mother's birthday then that is their fault.  

I am looking forward to dinner on Sunday since my sister and her family will probably be there.  They are the ones we are traveling to DW with in Aug.  We haven't really talked since they made the reservations in Sept. 

I have to take the dog out.  Everyone else seems to be sleeping in. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

Hello fellow losers.  I'm Deb and I'm your coach for this week.  I just got home from Black Friday shopping, we started at 9 PM last night   12 hours later we've successfully conquered all the stores in our area   I plan to take a nap soon, but wanted to pop in with the question of the day.

Friday QOTD:  Were you able to stay on track over Thanksgiving.  Share you successes and your setbacks as we may all learn something from your day.

I feel that I was very successful.  I had ham and turkey with no gravy or dressing, some mashed potatoes, but loaded my plate with carrots instead of mac and cheese, casseroles, etc.  That was hard to do as we had a big celebration and there were 20 plus dishes to choose from.  I allowed myself dessert, but had a very small sliver of chocolate cream pie (1/4 of my normal size and one tablespoon full of a rasberry, angelfood cake dessert.  We made a McDonald's stop around 2:30 this morning and I had a grilled chicken sandwich with no french fries.  When I got home I made a bowl of oatmeal to fill me up.  Hopefully I won't show a weight gain.  This may be my most successful Holiday ever.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Black Friday my friends!!  

Sorry I didn't get on here yesterday or the day before.  Busy with holiday preps on Wednesday, plus a robotics meeting that day.  

Hope you all had a most enjoyable T.giving day!  I had a great day yesterday with DH's family and am really enjoying my time now at my parent's house with my brother and his family.  We will be at my cousin's house this afternoon for another T.giving celebration.  

I did fairly well yesterday, although I'm really not used to being "full" so I felt like I had overdone, but when I stopped and thought about what I ate, I realized I had really done just fine and stayed nearly totally within my plan for the day!  

Yesterday started with a 30 minute circuit training workout (free weights, squats, jumping jacks, etc) while watching the BL special from the night before.  Then a healthy breakfast for all of us (scrambled egg whites with light cheese and salsa for me) before packing up and heading south.  

Today started with a 45 minute run/walk.  Probably more distance running than walking.... and more running than I've done in a while, so I am pleased.

We had a healthy breakfast here (Mom made an egg casserole that was fairly light and I had a small portion) and will have a healthy snack before heading to my cousin's for a late afternoon turkey dinner.

I did not opt for any black Friday shopping.... just not my thing, although I may head to Old Navy and/or JCPenney later to check out any leftover bargains.  Hope you were all able to find what you were looking for if you went out this morning and battled the bargain shoppers!!

I hope you all are well. If I have a few minutes later I will play catch up here!  TTYL..............................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> Friday QOTD:  Were you able to stay on track over Thanksgiving.  Share you successes and your setbacks as we may all learn something from your day.



I did really well during the day yesterday and stayed within my calories.  Today is another story.  I too was out since 8pm last night shopping.  We also did a pit stop at mcdonalds at 130am.  I just got a hashbrown then.  We made another stop there at 5 and I had a bisquit with cheese and bacon.  Then lunch was a subway chicken teriyaki so not too bad.  Staying up all night and continuing to make great choices is tough.  

**********************************************************

Happy belated Thanksgiving and Happy Black Friday to all the shoppers out there.   I got almost everything I wanted for my two boys.  Just a few items that were sold out.  I should be done with shopping in the next two weeks.  Then its the dredded wrapping I could do without.

I just wanted to stop by and say hello but now I must go nap.  We are headed to our city's tree light ceremony tonight at 4 so not much time for sleeping recovery. 

Tis the season to be Merry.


----------



## my3princes

It sounds like we had success so far   I happy to read about your Turkey day.  

We shopped for about 12 hours plus some online shopping.  I should say that we is my mother, Hunter and myself.  DH has no interest and had to work today anyway.  That's always a good excuse   I would say that I'm 90% done with shopping.  There were a few things that weren't available in our area so I'll have to order online or travel to a city before Christmas.  

I was able to get a new Gas Grill at Home Depot at 4:30.  We desparately needed a new one so while that wasn't a Christmas purchase it was the appliance that we needed to replace this year.  It seems like we replace one or more each year.  

Best Buy has lots on sale Thanksgiving morning so I will have those packages coming through UPS.  It seems that they are going to break the order up into several packages so each day should be exciting, waiting to see what the mailman brings.


----------



## cclovesdis

So, in getting up early for Black Friday shopping, I skipped a step. I am so sorry. I forgot to post this week's Healthy Habits. But, I think a pamper week is in order. No HHs point to record, count, or submit.

*Pamper Week, Saturday, 11/26: Drink 64+ ounces of water today.*

I know I have some salt/water retention going on, so I definitely need this challenge for tomorrow.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  

Congrats to those people who had a good shopping day yesterday.  I have never been into shopping on Black Friday.  I hate shopping as it is so why would I  want to combine shopping, crowds and being up all night after cooking all day so it is not for me.  I can understand the thrill of the great buys.  With most of my list being teens it is easier to buy visa gift cards and let them get what they want.

Dh got some painting done and I helped him do some of the leaves.  The boys are in charge of the rest of them today.  Dh is planning to try to finish up the painting today.  Only the back dormer left and one shutter and the house will be finished.  

I am going with a friend to sew pillowcases for kids with cancer.  It is a good day to do it.  It is Support Small Business Day so I will be supporting my quilt shop.  It is a husband and wife business and they have become like family to many of us.  


QOTD  I think I did okay on Thanksgiving.  My plate was pretty basic.  I did have very small pieces of the pumpkin cheesecake and apple pie

Off to get some things done before I have to leave.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Saturday everyone!

Sorry I didn't get on here last night and catch up!  I will today, I promise!

We are just sitting around here at my Mom's, in various stages of dress (pajamas, etc) drinking our coffee, just chatting.  I love mornings like this.  Kids are looking at vacation photobooks, we are discussing Christmas.... just enjoying each other's company and relaxing.  

Ladies are planning to shop later (my SIL, my DD, and maybe my Mom).  I will probably take my middle nephew out somewhere to use his metal detector.  Dad, my brother, other nephews, DH and DS will probably putter around here on the cars, etc.  

I did some scrapping here last night.  I had made myself some "kits" to bring along and it was easy to just put the kits together while visiting and listen to a comedy show with everyone.  It was definitely a win-win!

I went out this morning for a good 45 minute walk/run.... it was definitely more run than walk.  It felt good! 

I definitely over-indulged yesterday... a few too many sweets during the evening.  But I'll be fully back on track today.  Today starts my 80% PIP plan (until 12/24).  Who else is joining me?  I know that Kathy is starting her 80% tomorrow.... CC too I think.

Off to visit with my precious family.  TTYL.......................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*LTS,* thank you so much for coaching last week!  You had some interesting and unique questions.    And a big BL welcome to our new coach this week, *Deb!* 



lovetoscrap said:


> It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without stopping to think about what you are thankful for.  I am sure everyone is thankful for family and friends and health and jobs but *what are some less obvious things that you are thankful for?*  It is easy to just rattle off the common ones, so take a minute to really think of 3 things in your life that may just be meaningful to you or that maybe you take for granted.



1. I'm thankful for finally losing enough to get my 40 pound clippie back.  It's been gone far too long.  
2. I'm thankful that my mindset has changed enough that I can look forward to running 12 miles today!  
3.  And, last but not least, I am thankful for all of *YOU* who take the time to run and participate in these challenges! 

Belated birthday greetings to *Buffy!*   You and your family are rocking the no soda/no fast food thing.  

*Linda,* you go girl running outside in the endless wind!   You might want to look for one of those jackets that has a hole in the sleeve and you can tuck your hand in.  It's handy in our climate.    I got one at Fred Meyer.

Wow *Deb!*  Way to get that Black Friday shopping done!  



my3princes said:


> Friday QOTD:  Were you able to stay on track over Thanksgiving.  Share you successes and your setbacks as we may all learn something from your day.



It was an off plan day but I knew that ahead of time.  And it wasn't really that much off plan.  It's a good reminder that eating too much really doesn't feel that good the next day.    I'm in on the PIP plan starting tomorrow.   
Thanks for the pampering week, *CC!* 

I'm with you, *Dona,* no Black Friday shopping for me.    We tried it once many years ago in Phoenix and said "never again!" 

I used my Thursday morning weight as someone else suggested.  I'd lost a pound I need to keep this momentum to stay on track for my goal for the Tink.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Pamela,* enjoy that quiet, relaxing Saturday morning!    You totally deserve it for all those early, dark mornings you guys put in!


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> So, in getting up early for Black Friday shopping, I skipped a step. I am so sorry. I forgot to post this week's Healthy Habits. But, I think a pamper week is in order. No HHs point to record, count, or submit.
> 
> *Pamper Week, Saturday, 11/26: Drink 64+ ounces of water today.*
> 
> I know I have some salt/water retention going on, so I definitely need this challenge for tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Thanks CC.  I'm sure most of us could use extra water to wash away a few of those Holiday treats.



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to those people who had a good shopping day yesterday.  I have never been into shopping on Black Friday.  I hate shopping as it is so why would I  want to combine shopping, crowds and being up all night after cooking all day so it is not for me.  I can understand the thrill of the great buys.  With most of my list being teens it is easier to buy visa gift cards and let them get what they want.
> 
> Dh got some painting done and I helped him do some of the leaves.  The boys are in charge of the rest of them today.  Dh is planning to try to finish up the painting today.  Only the back dormer left and one shutter and the house will be finished.
> 
> I am going with a friend to sew pillowcases for kids with cancer.  It is a good day to do it.  It is Support Small Business Day so I will be supporting my quilt shop.  It is a husband and wife business and they have become like family to many of us.
> 
> 
> QOTD  I think I did okay on Thanksgiving.  My plate was pretty basic.  I did have very small pieces of the pumpkin cheesecake and apple pie
> 
> Off to get some things done before I have to leave.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Good for you for making more pillowcases.  I hope your quilt shop isn't as crazy as ours was yesterday.  Joann's opened for the first time since the flood and it our our only fabric/craft store in the area.  The lines were worse than Best Buy 



pjlla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> Sorry I didn't get on here last night and catch up!  I will today, I promise!
> 
> We are just sitting around here at my Mom's, in various stages of dress (pajamas, etc) drinking our coffee, just chatting.  I love mornings like this.  Kids are looking at vacation photobooks, we are discussing Christmas.... just enjoying each other's company and relaxing.
> 
> Ladies are planning to shop later (my SIL, my DD, and maybe my Mom).  I will probably take my middle nephew out somewhere to use his metal detector.  Dad, my brother, other nephews, DH and DS will probably putter around here on the cars, etc.
> 
> I did some scrapping here last night.  I had made myself some "kits" to bring along and it was easy to just put the kits together while visiting and listen to a comedy show with everyone.  It was definitely a win-win!
> 
> I went out this morning for a good 45 minute walk/run.... it was definitely more run than walk.  It felt good!
> 
> I definitely over-indulged yesterday... a few too many sweets during the evening.  But I'll be fully back on track today.  Today starts my 80% PIP plan (until 12/24).  Who else is joining me?  I know that Kathy is starting her 80% tomorrow.... CC too I think.
> 
> Off to visit with my precious family.  TTYL.......................P



I'm on board for the 80% plan though I'm hoping to do a bit better.  I've really kicked in on my food choices and quantities and It is definitely helping.  I tend to have to be more active this time of year so maybe it will all come together.


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Pam- The candy cane sounds YUMMY!!!! Kind of grossed out by the egg nog and pumpkin spice.
> TTFN



Well.... I thought the same thing.... but I finally tried the candy cane last night and it was by far the least appealing.  The best one was the egg nog flavor, believe it or not.  Pumpkin spice tasted like a scented candle sort of.  Not terrible, just weird.  I would buy the egg nog flavor again, but not the others.  I think I'll just stick with lemon or lime for now.



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> I think I got my grocery shopping done.  I have a half day today so will come home and make an apple pie.  Ds is supposed to make the pumpkin cheesecake.  If he doesn't then I will also do that tonight.  I think I also have to make some cookies tooTurkey needs to go in about 6 tomorrow morining.   Potatoes go in the crockpots about the same time and then stuffing will go in about 8.  I can sit and quilt while things are cooking which is nice.
> 
> The only disappointing thing about tomorrow is the my mil is still in the hospital.  The 2 to 3 days did not incllude the weekend that she was in.  They also felt that since she is usually uneasy on her feet that after being in bed for 5 days she should be in rehab before she comes home.  So dh has said we are going to bring her some food.  That is why I am making the cookies.
> 
> If I had my way I would not be cooking and bringing these people food.  I am the dil and I am doing all the work.   Dsil's bf does nothing.  I told dh that if the bf goes towards the turkey to cut more meat dh is to trip him.  He did that two years ago and hacked large chunks out of the bird.  Then we were not getting any more nice slices.  Besides I really don't like him.  He is over their house ALL the time and does nothing to help around the house (They have been dating for over 15 years).  My sil's don't cook at all and two of them don't even help clean up  Okay enough said.  I must keep positive.



Dona.... I think we all understand when you are venting.  You do so much for the family.... it is natural to start feeling unappreciated, taken advantage of etc.  You do a great job always keeping it positive despite all of that.  I'm sure that they appreciate it.



lovetoscrap said:


> *Think about the routines you have in your life.  Routines can be big or small.  What routines do you have?  How do you feel when they are interrupted in any way? *



I am definitely a person who thrives on rules and routines.  I could talk for hours about that!  

I have two different routines, depending on if it is a work or no work day, and whether it is a morning swim practice day or not.  

If  I have a "plan" in my head for the day and things don't go right, I get peeved, but I think I work around it pretty well.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> This chick did a 5K! Took me 90 minutes at 2mph and I burned 264 calories according to my pedometer. I would of done it outside but we were getting wind gusts up to 20 mph!! Yeah, I didn't want to get swept away to Oz .
> 
> Nice job!!
> 
> We sat out on our patio and had dinner. It was a nice night and we sat and talked about holiday memories from when we were growing up. Now, granted we have a fairly large age gap between us but it was still fun. I told Alan it'd be nice to start that as a Thanksgiving eve tradition, eating on the back deck.
> 
> You never know when you are starting a new tradition, but that definitely sounds like a nice one!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!





donac said:


> Happy Thankssgiving Everyone
> 
> Apple pie and pumpkin cheesecake is made.  The turkey is going in oven in a few minutes.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I made the apple pie and made up chocolate chip cookie dough and walnut cookie dough.  I will bake those as the turkey cooks.  I need to get the potatoes into the crockpots and make the stuffing.
> 
> Ds1 made the pumpkin cheesecake after dinner last night.  He and his gf are very slow workers.  Ds2 and I went out to see the new Muppet movie and ds1 and gf were still cooking when we got home.  They also made pumpkin muffins.  It was fun to go out to the movies.  I haven't been in a while.  The movie was fun a mix of old and new.  Not an oscar winner but a great way to spend a few hours.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy Thanksgiving



How was the movie?  I'm still contemplating the Dis-meet/movie that is planned for Nashua, but no one on this thread seemed interested.



lovetoscrap said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Have to go and get started cooking but wanted to get the QOTD up:
> 
> QOTD:
> 
> It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without stopping to think about what you are thankful for.  I am sure everyone is thankful for family and friends and health and jobs but *what are some less obvious things that you are thankful for?*  It is easy to just rattle off the common ones, so take a minute to really think of 3 things in your life that may just be meaningful to you or that maybe you take for granted.



Obviously I'm grateful for my DH's health this year.  

I'm grateful that my kids are doing well in school and that they try hard to get good grades.

I'm grateful that I have made such wonderful friends here on the Dis!!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!
> 
> Sweet potatoes are in the oven, green bean casserole is up next on my list. Mom is doing the turkey and stuffing.
> For dessert we are having birthday cake and pumpkin pie.
> 
> I'm going to try to stay on plan today. According to the Biggest Loser Tuesday the average American eats over 4000 calories on Thanksgiving day. That is not good!!! So this morning I had a yogurt and now I'm going to go run while the potatoes cook. At least that way I can eat a little of everything and it not feel so bad. Dinner is at 2 so I'm hoping to squeeze in another run or maybe a walk with the kids after dinner.


py 

Happy Belated birthday!  I hope it was a happy one!  Sorry I wasn't here on the day to send my wishes.  But I thought of you a lot, especially since it was Dbrother's b.day as well.    Nice job getting in a run while th potatoes were cooking!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I totally forgot to update everyone on the soda ban. Today was the day they got to drink it again. DS15 didn't feel well from being sick so he's not sure if it effected his crumminess level, DS11 said he felt kind of pukey after and then was spastic the rest of the day. DS10 said he felt a little gross and it didn't seem to effect DD.
> 
> While I'm sure I will allow soda on occasion in the future it certainly made them think of other options. It was a challenge at some places when just about all they had to offer was soda. It was a good experiment. I however refuse to drink soda again. I feel so much better, no bloated stuffed feeling, clearer thoughts, and the headaches have just about subsided.
> 
> Today is the start of the Fast food ban, that is definitely going to be a challenge.


 
If you can put the idea in their heads that the soda is what made them feel lousy (even if it wasn't), you can make a good  connection for them that might make it easier for them to resist soda in the future.

Best of luck with the Fast Food ban!  It will be tough, but you can do it!  

When I mentioned the Dunkin Donut ban to DD she 'bout had a melt down!  She will really miss her decaf iced mocha lattes!!! 



my3princes said:


> Hello fellow losers.  I'm Deb and I'm your coach for this week.  I just got home from Black Friday shopping, we started at 9 PM last night   12 hours later we've successfully conquered all the stores in our area   I plan to take a nap soon, but wanted to pop in with the question of the day.
> 
> Did you get the free Disney snowglobe at JCP?  DSIL got me one!!
> 
> Friday QOTD:  Were you able to stay on track over Thanksgiving.  Share you successes and your setbacks as we may all learn something from your day.
> 
> I feel that I was very successful.  I had ham and turkey with no gravy or dressing, some mashed potatoes, but loaded my plate with carrots instead of mac and cheese, casseroles, etc.  That was hard to do as we had a big celebration and there were 20 plus dishes to choose from.  I allowed myself dessert, but had a very small sliver of chocolate cream pie (1/4 of my normal size and one tablespoon full of a rasberry, angelfood cake dessert.  We made a McDonald's stop around 2:30 this morning and I had a grilled chicken sandwich with no french fries.  When I got home I made a bowl of oatmeal to fill me up.  Hopefully I won't show a weight gain.  This may be my most successful Holiday ever.




Glad to hear you had such a successful day!!


Friday QOTD:  Were you able to stay on track over Thanksgiving.  Share you successes and your setbacks as we may all learn something from your day.

Overall I was reasonably successful staying on my written plan for both days that we celebrated.  I definitely had a few more sweets last night than I had originally planned.  But I did NOT indulge in any beer or wine either day, so I suppose it was a bit of a swap of calories.  And both days started with healthy, OP breakfasts and included exercise, so overall I'd say it was successful.  

Next year's plan needs to include a healthy evening snack or meal.  That was my downfall last night... we didn't have a dinner planned, since our big meal was at about 2pm.... but by 8 pm I was hungry again and the piece of toast and tea I had just didn't cut it and I ended up eating some sweets I should have skipped.  


***********
Well.... my toast is sitting in the toaster getting cold.  I need to get my breakfast eaten NOW since my belly is really growling.  

I'll try to talk with you all later!..........................P


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Well.... I thought the same thing.... but I finally tried the candy cane last night and it was by far the least appealing.  The best one was the egg nog flavor, believe it or not.  Pumpkin spice tasted like a scented candle sort of.  Not terrible, just weird.  I would buy the egg nog flavor again, but not the others.  I think I'll just stick with lemon or lime for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dona.... I think we all understand when you are venting.  You do so much for the family.... it is natural to start feeling unappreciated, taken advantage of etc.  You do a great job always keeping it positive despite all of that.  I'm sure that they appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely a person who thrives on rules and routines.  I could talk for hours about that!
> 
> I have two different routines, depending on if it is a work or no work day, and whether it is a morning swim practice day or not.
> 
> If  I have a "plan" in my head for the day and things don't go right, I get peeved, but I think I work around it pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the movie?  I'm still contemplating the Dis-meet/movie that is planned for Nashua, but no one on this thread seemed interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I'm grateful for my DH's health this year.
> 
> I'm grateful that my kids are doing well in school and that they try hard to get good grades.
> 
> I'm grateful that I have made such wonderful friends here on the Dis!!
> 
> py
> 
> Happy Belated birthday!  I hope it was a happy one!  Sorry I wasn't here on the day to send my wishes.  But I thought of you a lot, especially since it was Dbrother's b.day as well.    Nice job getting in a run while th potatoes were cooking!
> 
> 
> 
> If you can put the idea in their heads that the soda is what made them feel lousy (even if it wasn't), you can make a good  connection for them that might make it easier for them to resist soda in the future.
> 
> Best of luck with the Fast Food ban!  It will be tough, but you can do it!
> 
> When I mentioned the Dunkin Donut ban to DD she 'bout had a melt down!  She will really miss her decaf iced mocha lattes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you had such a successful day!!
> 
> 
> Friday QOTD:  Were you able to stay on track over Thanksgiving.  Share you successes and your setbacks as we may all learn something from your day.
> 
> Overall I was reasonably successful staying on my written plan for both days that we celebrated.  I definitely had a few more sweets last night than I had originally planned.  But I did NOT indulge in any beer or wine either day, so I suppose it was a bit of a swap of calories.  And both days started with healthy, OP breakfasts and included exercise, so overall I'd say it was successful.
> 
> Next year's plan needs to include a healthy evening snack or meal.  That was my downfall last night... we didn't have a dinner planned, since our big meal was at about 2pm.... but by 8 pm I was hungry again and the piece of toast and tea I had just didn't cut it and I ended up eating some sweets I should have skipped.
> 
> 
> ***********
> Well.... my toast is sitting in the toaster getting cold.  I need to get my breakfast eaten NOW since my belly is really growling.
> 
> I'll try to talk with you all later!..........................P



You certainly always seem to have a routine or plan for your day.  Your days are probably the most organized of anyone that I know   I found myself hungry last night too and I was craving sweets.  I kept checking the fridge and pantry, but there were no low cal options that were appealing.  I ended up going to bed instead of eating.  Not sure how I managed to swing that


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> Friday QOTD:  Were you able to stay on track over Thanksgiving.  Share you successes and your setbacks as we may all learn something from your day.



I was very OP on Thanksgiving! I was under my calorie count, and high on protein, just like I want to be. Very proud of myself. I kept thinking of the quote Dona shared with us. Definitely one of my favorite quotes!



pjlla said:


> I definitely over-indulged yesterday... a few too many sweets during the evening.  But I'll be fully back on track today.  Today starts my 80% PIP plan (until 12/24).  Who else is joining me?  I know that Kathy is starting her 80% tomorrow.... CC too I think.



Thanks for the reminder!  I was OP on Thanksgiving and yesterday. I can't show that in my tracker, because I don't know exactly how many calories I burned at the mall, but I know that I've burned 200+ calories in the past and at a lighter weight. So, all in all, I was OP! So far, I'm off to a great start! 



lisah0711 said:


> I used my Thursday morning weight as someone else suggested.  I'd lost a pound I need to keep this momentum to stay on track for my goal for the Tink.
> 
> Have a great day all!



 and  on 40 lbs!



my3princes said:


> I'm on board for the 80% plan though I'm hoping to do a bit better.  I've really kicked in on my food choices and quantities and It is definitely helping.  I tend to have to be more active this time of year so maybe it will all come together.



 Glad you are joining us!


----------



## my3princes

Good Job CC with staying on track on Thankgiving   How did your Black Friday shopping go?


----------



## lovetoscrap

My inlaws just left and DH and the kids are outside getting the leaves up so wanted to pop in and say hi!

I basically threw caution to the wind for the last few days and just enjoyed myself.  Between Thanksgiving and my birthday the last 2 days have been eating extravaganzas!  Went to my favorite Italian place last night and didn't even have a chance to have cake until this morning at breakfast!  I will probably have a little more over the next few days but will just have a tiny slice.  I am probably going to throw away the pumpkin pie leftovers.  I am the only one that will eat it and I had 2 pieces over the last 2 days so I have had my craving satisfied.

Enjoyed Black Friday!  Mostly because I avoided the crowds and got all that I wanted.  Ordered the stuff I wanted from Kohls online and got it shipped free to my mom's house (it is her present), went out in the late morning to get a few things from Kmart before they went off sale at 11 and got exactly what I wanted and only a few minute wait in line.  Then went out before dinner to get some itunes gift cards on sale at Office Depot and went to Joannes.  They had plastic Scrapbook totes on MAJOR sale!  They also had a 50% off coupon that I got a Disney album with.  I may run to Micheal's later to pick up some other plastic boxes I wanted that are on sale.  The good thing is that if I get them great, but won't be upset if I don't.

We are probably going to go and see the Muppet Movie this afternoon.  DD has marching band for a play off game tonight.  And DH doesn't know it yet but I am going to have him get all the Christmas stuff out of the attic tonight so I can get started decorating.  We are having Christmas at our house this year for the first time so I am really excited to decorate.  Usually we go to the inlaws but they are having work done on their house so they asked if they could come here.


----------



## my3princes

lovetoscrap said:


> My inlaws just left and DH and the kids are outside getting the leaves up so wanted to pop in and say hi!
> 
> I basically threw caution to the wind for the last few days and just enjoyed myself.  Between Thanksgiving and my birthday the last 2 days have been eating extravaganzas!  Went to my favorite Italian place last night and didn't even have a chance to have cake until this morning at breakfast!  I will probably have a little more over the next few days but will just have a tiny slice.  I am probably going to throw away the pumpkin pie leftovers.  I am the only one that will eat it and I had 2 pieces over the last 2 days so I have had my craving satisfied.
> 
> Enjoyed Black Friday!  Mostly because I avoided the crowds and got all that I wanted.  Ordered the stuff I wanted from Kohls online and got it shipped free to my mom's house (it is her present), went out in the late morning to get a few things from Kmart before they went off sale at 11 and got exactly what I wanted and only a few minute wait in line.  Then went out before dinner to get some itunes gift cards on sale at Office Depot and went to Joannes.  They had plastic Scrapbook totes on MAJOR sale!  They also had a 50% off coupon that I got a Disney album with.  I may run to Micheal's later to pick up some other plastic boxes I wanted that are on sale.  The good thing is that if I get them great, but won't be upset if I don't.
> 
> We are probably going to go and see the Muppet Movie this afternoon.  DD has marching band for a play off game tonight.  And DH doesn't know it yet but I am going to have him get all the Christmas stuff out of the attic tonight so I can get started decorating.  We are having Christmas at our house this year for the first time so I am really excited to decorate.  Usually we go to the inlaws but they are having work done on their house so they asked if they could come here.



I'm glad that you had a nice birthday and Thanksgiving   Now get rid of those extra sweets before you eat them all.


----------



## my3princes

4 People 5 1/2 hours and our outside Christmas decorations are 85% complete.  I need a few more Led lights for the garage door and I need to change the bows and hang about half of the window wreaths.  I ams so appreciative that Chris, Hunter and Colby helped this year it saved me a ton of time.  Lots of good exercise too.


----------



## my3princes

Saturday QOTD:  I just realized that I hadn't posted at qotd yet.  So since there has been lots of talk of shopping and decorating etc, I would love to hear what your family per holiday traditions are, not matter what you celebrate.


We have a pretty elaborate outside decorating scheme and it usually goes up immediately after Thanksgiving or even a bit before if we find time.  Black Friday is typically the wrap up of Christmas shopping.  Now we just have the inside to decorate and with 2 trees (one traditional and one Disney Tree) each room gets some kinds of holiday cheer.  I'm not a big holiday baker so that is good for my diet and for my time.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD: We have very few family traditions, but the ones we have are very important to us. Thanksgiving is very simple and tends to be healthier than what you seen in magazines. My father usually puts chestnuts in the stuffing, but this year's crop spoiled so we couldn't use them. Shopping on Black Friday has become a tradition for my mother, my sister, and I. The mall near my sister's apartment has all the stores, including Target, there so it ends up being pretty easy of a day. Our big tradition is Christmas Eve at my mother's parents. We spend hours the day before stuffing squid tubes with a stuffing mixture and then sewing the tube closed. My grandmother makes a special "squid" sauce and we have them with pasta. It is the only time of the year that my aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents, and my immediate family all get together unless we are celebrating something else. My mother's brother and his wife didn't come to my sister's wedding, so it probably hasn't happened outside of Christmas Eve in at least five years. There is a lot of talking at the adult table, so it's the kids' table that looks civilized.  We may be between 19 and 31 in age, but we will never give up our kids' table.

Black Friday shopping yesterday went very well. We got to the mall early enough to get all the deals we wanted. We started at JCPenney to buy a few kitchen appliances. They are mostly for my sister and BIL who are still in need of items for their kitchen. We bought 2 babies their gifts as well. We took those to the car and then went back to buy me a coat. I ended up getting 2 and my sister got one as well. We then went on to the Christmas Tree Shoppes. It was packed. It always is, so we were prepared, but still. I don't understand the demand there sometimes. I understand the wrapping paper and bags and stuff like that, but people were going nuts over candy.  We went back to JCPenney to shop for my dad and BIL, but were not very successful. We didn't have a plan for them, so no big deal. We went to A.C. Moore, but my sister didn't find what she needed. She is trying to make my mom a piece of jewelry for Christmas and they are both being fussy.  We went to Macy's and I got a new pair of jeans there. I'm not exactly happy with the numerical size, the I love the fit!  We walked into Old Navy and saw the line to cash out and then immedidately walked out of there. It was probably 30 people long.  I think it was after that that we bought our Christmas cards at Hallmark and then left for the day. We brought some water with us, but lunch was just so salty that we were starting to feel it. My sister and mom split some Chinese food and I ordered from a Mexican restaurant that serves gluten free nachos for $4 plus tax.  I obviously flushed the salt out nicely because I was down over half a pound this morning. (I weighed in yesterday and was down 3+ pounds for the week. )

Well, that's about it for me. I stayed OP today and will enjoy some pudding later this evening. I find pudding to be a good evening snack. I eat a full cup of it so it's a full serving of dairy plus the flavor of chocolate for not too many calories. It fills me up too!

Have a great rest of your weekend everyone!


----------



## bellebookworm9

We have several videos that we watch. Two of them are the Snowden on Ice ones I mentioned a while back, and one of them is a Wee Sing Christmas. We don't do many outside decorations anymore, maybe some lights in the windows. I'm not putting the tree up before I leave, so that will more than likely not happen until I come home again on December 19th. We might not put it up at all, might just use my fiber optic one when it comes home. 

We normally have a gathering between Christmas and New Years' at my aunt's house, but I don't really enjoy those. I'm the only one of my age, everyone else is under the age of 7 or over the age of 35, right on up to 85.

**********
I officially made my reservation at Pop Century today. My experience with renting DVC points has really gone downhill. The first person I rented from for our May 2010 trip was awesome, even offering to upgrade us to a Savannah view with no extra cost to me, because he read my pre-trip report and thought I sounded nice and "nice people should have good things happen to them." The person I rented from for October was okay, but had some communication issues with her. This person I will never use again. I first e-mailed over a month ago asking if she could move our reservation up two nights (at Old Key West), and e-mailed her twice more. Never heard back, so today I e-mailed again and asked her to cancel it. Don't know if it will happen or not.

But I'm booked in a standard view at Pop on January 10th. I've requested a king bed, we'll see what happens. I land at 11:25am, and don't really have plans that day; I think some of us might meet up at Downtown Disney.

Mom decided she would come visit for a few days, February 9-12, so we booked her at Pop as well. She wanted Port Orleans, but it's a little too expensive, even with the CM discount I'll get. So she reserved a preferred room, requested upper floor corner. I'll try and get those few days off to spend with her. 

I'm making a grocery list for this week and going shopping for healthy food before I go get Mom from work. Going back to school tomorrow and need to use up all the frozen meat that is there in three weeks!


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: We have very few family traditions, but the ones we have are very important to us. Thanksgiving is very simple and tends to be healthier than what you seen in magazines. My father usually puts chestnuts in the stuffing, but this year's crop spoiled so we couldn't use them. Shopping on Black Friday has become a tradition for my mother, my sister, and I. The mall near my sister's apartment has all the stores, including Target, there so it ends up being pretty easy of a day. Our big tradition is Christmas Eve at my mother's parents. We spend hours the day before stuffing squid tubes with a stuffing mixture and then sewing the tube closed. My grandmother makes a special "squid" sauce and we have them with pasta. It is the only time of the year that my aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents, and my immediate family all get together unless we are celebrating something else. My mother's brother and his wife didn't come to my sister's wedding, so it probably hasn't happened outside of Christmas Eve in at least five years. There is a lot of talking at the adult table, so it's the kids' table that looks civilized.  We may be between 19 and 31 in age, but we will never give up our kids' table.
> 
> Black Friday shopping yesterday went very well. We got to the mall early enough to get all the deals we wanted. We started at JCPenney to buy a few kitchen appliances. They are mostly for my sister and BIL who are still in need of items for their kitchen. We bought 2 babies their gifts as well. We took those to the car and then went back to buy me a coat. I ended up getting 2 and my sister got one as well. We then went on to the Christmas Tree Shoppes. It was packed. It always is, so we were prepared, but still. I don't understand the demand there sometimes. I understand the wrapping paper and bags and stuff like that, but people were going nuts over candy.  We went back to JCPenney to shop for my dad and BIL, but were not very successful. We didn't have a plan for them, so no big deal. We went to A.C. Moore, but my sister didn't find what she needed. She is trying to make my mom a piece of jewelry for Christmas and they are both being fussy.  We went to Macy's and I got a new pair of jeans there. I'm not exactly happy with the numerical size, the I love the fit!  We walked into Old Navy and saw the line to cash out and then immedidately walked out of there. It was probably 30 people long.  I think it was after that that we bought our Christmas cards at Hallmark and then left for the day. We brought some water with us, but lunch was just so salty that we were starting to feel it. My sister and mom split some Chinese food and I ordered from a Mexican restaurant that serves gluten free nachos for $4 plus tax.  I obviously flushed the salt out nicely because I was down over half a pound this morning. (I weighed in yesterday and was down 3+ pounds for the week. )
> 
> Well, that's about it for me. I stayed OP today and will enjoy some pudding later this evening. I find pudding to be a good evening snack. I eat a full cup of it so it's a full serving of dairy plus the flavor of chocolate for not too many calories. It fills me up too!
> 
> Have a great rest of your weekend everyone!



Very cool traditions.  I've never heard of stuffing squid tubes?, but it sounds like an old tradition.



bellebookworm9 said:


> We have several videos that we watch. Two of them are the Snowden on Ice ones I mentioned a while back, and one of them is a Wee Sing Christmas. We don't do many outside decorations anymore, maybe some lights in the windows. I'm not putting the tree up before I leave, so that will more than likely not happen until I come home again on December 19th. We might not put it up at all, might just use my fiber optic one when it comes home.
> 
> We normally have a gathering between Christmas and New Years' at my aunt's house, but I don't really enjoy those. I'm the only one of my age, everyone else is under the age of 7 or over the age of 35, right on up to 85.
> 
> **********
> I officially made my reservation at Pop Century today. My experience with renting DVC points has really gone downhill. The first person I rented from for our May 2010 trip was awesome, even offering to upgrade us to a Savannah view with no extra cost to me, because he read my pre-trip report and thought I sounded nice and "nice people should have good things happen to them." The person I rented from for October was okay, but had some communication issues with her. This person I will never use again. I first e-mailed over a month ago asking if she could move our reservation up two nights (at Old Key West), and e-mailed her twice more. Never heard back, so today I e-mailed again and asked her to cancel it. Don't know if it will happen or not.
> 
> But I'm booked in a standard view at Pop on January 10th. I've requested a king bed, we'll see what happens. I land at 11:25am, and don't really have plans that day; I think some of us might meet up at Downtown Disney.
> 
> Mom decided she would come visit for a few days, February 9-12, so we booked her at Pop as well. She wanted Port Orleans, but it's a little too expensive, even with the CM discount I'll get. So she reserved a preferred room, requested upper floor corner. I'll try and get those few days off to spend with her.
> 
> I'm making a grocery list for this week and going shopping for healthy food before I go get Mom from work. Going back to school tomorrow and need to use up all the frozen meat that is there in three weeks!



Wow, you're leaving soon for Disney.  How long is your work study with Disney?  Do you know what you'll be doing?


----------



## bellebookworm9

my3princes said:


> Wow, you're leaving soon for Disney.  How long is your work study with Disney?  Do you know what you'll be doing?



Yup, I just need to power through the next three weeks: one short presentation on autism, one child development test, one sociolinguistics paper, one sociolinguistics take home final, one piano performance exam (I never want to hear "I Heard It Through the Grapevine" after next Tuesday), one written music exam, and my flute "jury". Then I have three days to pack between my last final and coming home.

It's exactly four months, from January 11th-May 11th. I am Main Entrance Operations, which according to Disney, could be any of the following things: Parking, Park Greeter, Ticket Operations; staffing outdoor Toll Plaza areas; operating a large motorized parking tram and delivering narrations on a microphone; greeting all Guests who enter the park and validating their tickets; operating turnstile areas; selling various ticket media at our water parks, Downtown Disney, or Disneys Wide World of Sports; using computerized ticketing systems; strong knowledge of Walt Disney World Resort ticket media; cash handling - both manual and using computerized registers; assisting with audience control, including during parades; cleaning main entrance areas; standing for extended periods; and working outdoors. A valid driver's license is required for certain Main Entrance Operations roles.

I won't know for certain what I'll be doing until I arrive.


----------



## my3princes

That's a wide range of possibilities.  I hope you get something good


----------



## tigger813

Just saw on FB that Nancy had her baby boy earlier tonight! No name as of yet!

Just wanted to share some good news!

Been decorating since I got home from work at 2 today. Brian's at his hs reunion tonight. Girls helped me with the tree and getting the downstairs decorated for my parents. I'm still trying to find places for everything upstairs. I can't put the window lights up until tomorrow as I can't find the suction cups so I will run to the store tomorrow to get more after church. I'm doing some laundry. Got the kitchen cleaned and one load in the dishwasher. I cleaned off the dining room table and put a plastic Christmas tablecloth on. 

I need to get back to work. Ash went to bed late as I wanted her to finish her math homework that's due Monday. She has an English assignment to finish tomorrow as well as finish her room. 

Back to work!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

tigger813 said:


> Just saw on FB that Nancy had her baby boy earlier tonight! No name as of yet!
> 
> Just wanted to share some good news!



That's great! I was thinking about her the other night and wondering if she'd had the baby yet. I was thinking about other BL people we haven't heard from in a while, like Cam and Trina...anyone heard from them lately?


----------



## glss1/2fll

tigger813 said:


> Just saw on FB that Nancy had her baby boy earlier tonight! No name as of yet!



Ohhh good.  I was just thinking about her last week and wondering if the baby had arrived, if they'd sold their house, if they'd moved. Can't wait to hear the name. Thanks for keeping us posted! 

QOTDs: Something I realized I was thankful for the day before Thanksgiving was pretty much never having that "I am so full" feeling. Well, guess what I've been feeling the last 3 days?! So glad we are home and there's no food in the house.  Did have a nice Thanksgiving with family. We don't put up any Christmas decorations until after DS2's birthday on the 14th. Then nothing spectacular. The tree comes out of the box each year (LOVE that!) and a quilt/Santa decoration my mom made goes up on the wall, a few other things get scattered throughout the house and that's it. There was tons more when the kids were little, but I've been whittling back as they age. Mostly because they don't seem to care. Each day I do my advent Bible quote. Decorations go down January 6th.

We went Black Friday shopping a bit. Got up at 3:30 and headed off to the closest big town to my parents. Hit JCP (got our snowglobes!) for clothes for the boys. Gotta love dress shirts and ties for $10 each! Were at the next store a bit before they opened at 5 and got our free donut holes and juice along with half price socks. A year's supply for all of us! Also got a winter-ish jacket (only $20) for DS2 since he doesn't have one. Were back at Grandma's by 6:10 and everybody was asleep by 6:15!

Got back today with enough daylight for me to run 2.5 miles. I've been doing 1.5 for forever it seems. Today was great! Eventually I'll make it back up to my one time usual 3+ miles. LisaH, I love your idea about the jacket; I'll have to look for it! Thanks.

Better get to bed. DS2 has to be at church at 8:20 tomorrow. No sleeping in for us!

Hope everybody has a super Sunday!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!

Congratulations to *Nancy* and her new little angel.  So exciting for her.  I know one day soon she'll be back here.

Happy belated birthdays to *Buffy* and *LTS*!

I'm back from my brothers and we had a wonderful time.  I must say how impressed I am with so many of you who did so well over the holiday.  I definitely did not deprive myself one bit, but we did get out for a walk each day, and we did our 5k thanksgiving morning, so was happy to step on the scale and only be up 2.6 pounds today.  I am ready for the PIP plan, to get back on track, track every bite and stay within my points from now til 12/23 at least 80% the time.  I didn't finish the halloween-thanksgiving challenge successfully, wednesday night I made a chocolate mousse pie that wouldn't fit in the crust, so i had to finish the mousse.  Even though I had no points left.  And it was delicious.  And today is a new day.  Back on track,  stay focused and lose that 2.6 turkey day weight by friday.  

*Deb*-Thank you for coaching this week with the busy holiday weekend too.  You're quite the shopper.  I bought matching pajamas for my nieces on the Childrens place website, and that was the extent of my black friday shopping.  

*Lisa*-Congratulations on earning your clippie back.  40 pounds is fabulous.  I know you will reach your goal for the Tink.    Hope you had a great 12 mile run yesterday!!!  Love that you were looking forward to it.  

*Pamela*-Your weekend at your mom's sounds perfect.  I love going to my brothers for the same reason, we just lounge around in the mornings and drink our coffee.  The kids got along great this whole weekend.  Nice job on the running!!  It's so nice when it feels good, but when it doesn't it's so painful.    I wish I could go to the Nashua meet.  Even if no bl members are going, I know you would have fun.  I of course can't remember who I met other than Tracey and her family the time we did it, but I remember chatting with several different people, a couple sisters, a mom and daughter, all very easy to talk to and all with the same passion and love for disney, so I know if you go you will have a great time.  But I know what you mean about going alone too.  And we saw the muppet movie yesterday and loved it. 

*CC*-Nice job staying on track this weekend.  Thanks for the pamper week.  I don't think I got enough water in yesterday, so I'm going to do it today and start flushing the t-day weight away.  

*qotd-thursday*- I am so grateful for all of you here and for the endless support,  my knees and ankles that allow me to run when I choose to, and my porches where I love to sit and relax and regroup.  

*QOTD-friday*-To be honest, I didn't try to stay on track over thanksgiving.  I ate all that I wanted, was full, but didn't feel sick like I over did it.   The good things I did was start the day off with a 5k race, and after dinner, before pie, we took a short walk around the neighborhood.  And friday/saturday we enjoyed the leftovers, but I think being away, prevented me from totally overdoing the pie.  If I was home, I certainly could have and have in the past eaten a few piece of pie while watching tv at night.  Sitting around the table with my brother's family whenever we ate was so nice.  

*saturday qotd* -I have Christmas eve here at my house, which I love doing.  My siblings and family and my best friend and her family come over, I make chicken broc ziti, and lots of appetizers, and desserts.  I've been doing since I bought my condo back in 1991, so I guess this is my 20th year, except for one year my mom was sick, so we had it over there at my sisters.  I love to decorate, and normally do some this weekend, but we'll be a little delayed this year, hoping to get the basement really cleaned out and organized first.  I have a ton of decorations for in the house, and we'll go cut a tree down in a couple weekends.  I usually put icicle lights on the front porch  but I know one string stopped working last year, so don't know if we'll do that this year or not.  

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you all had a very nice holiday weekend!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

A big BL congratulations to *Nancy* on the arrival of Bronxbaby!   



my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:  I just realized that I hadn't posted at qotd yet.  So since there has been lots of talk of shopping and decorating etc, I would love to hear what your family per holiday traditions are, not matter what you celebrate.



We do a lot of holiday decorating at our house.  Christmas is one of the larger ones.  One of my favorites is an aluminum Christmas tree that we put up in our home office -- it is just like the one we had when I was little.   (My parents had left the midwest and were living in Southern California and were young and modern). 

*And speaking of holiday traditions . . . does anyone hear the faint sound of bells?* *I think they might be jingle bells heading our way . . . *  

The Biggest Loser Alumni Holiday thread will be starting on Friday 12/16 and ending Saturday 12/31.  It's an informal challenge with daily coaching and no weightkeeping our other challenges.  Just hanging out together giving each other support.  We try and see if we can round up so alumni from past challenges as well.  I have several daily coaching spots open so if you are interested please PM me.  The thread won't be posted for awhile yet.   

Have a great day all!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD  Holiday Traditions...
  For as many yrs as I can remember we have done the X-mas decs going up the T-day weekend.   We do an advent calendar.  2 trees-one is FR with colored lights and des, 1 in LR with white lites,gold,red,clear,more traditional orns-me and 2 DS. Usually the outside lights are done by DH and 2 DS.  I do the inside (garlands,decs in each room) mostly by myself.   
  Lots ofcookies and baking.  Christmas dinner for everyone at our house.

  Our annual Christmas trip to WDW!  Thiss has been for many yrs.  In 2003 we did a 1 wk cruise-on Magic- instead of the parks but just wasn't quite the same.  I did love how beautifull the ship looked though all dressed for X=mas.


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Just saw on FB that Nancy had her baby boy earlier tonight! No name as of yet!
> 
> Just wanted to share some good news!
> 
> Been decorating since I got home from work at 2 today. Brian's at his hs reunion tonight. Girls helped me with the tree and getting the downstairs decorated for my parents. I'm still trying to find places for everything upstairs. I can't put the window lights up until tomorrow as I can't find the suction cups so I will run to the store tomorrow to get more after church. I'm doing some laundry. Got the kitchen cleaned and one load in the dishwasher. I cleaned off the dining room table and put a plastic Christmas tablecloth on.
> 
> I need to get back to work. Ash went to bed late as I wanted her to finish her math homework that's due Monday. She has an English assignment to finish tomorrow as well as finish her room.
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> TTFN



Yeah for Nancy.  Can't wait to hear the detail 



mikamah said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Congratulations to *Nancy* and her new little angel.  So exciting for her.  I know one day soon she'll be back here.
> 
> Happy belated birthdays to *Buffy* and *LTS*!
> 
> I'm back from my brothers and we had a wonderful time.  I must say how impressed I am with so many of you who did so well over the holiday.  I definitely did not deprive myself one bit, but we did get out for a walk each day, and we did our 5k thanksgiving morning, so was happy to step on the scale and only be up 2.6 pounds today.  I am ready for the PIP plan, to get back on track, track every bite and stay within my points from now til 12/23 at least 80% the time.  I didn't finish the halloween-thanksgiving challenge successfully, wednesday night I made a chocolate mousse pie that wouldn't fit in the crust, so i had to finish the mousse.  Even though I had no points left.  And it was delicious.  And today is a new day.  Back on track,  stay focused and lose that 2.6 turkey day weight by friday.
> 
> *Deb*-Thank you for coaching this week with the busy holiday weekend too.  You're quite the shopper.  I bought matching pajamas for my nieces on the Childrens place website, and that was the extent of my black friday shopping.
> 
> *Lisa*-Congratulations on earning your clippie back.  40 pounds is fabulous.  I know you will reach your goal for the Tink.    Hope you had a great 12 mile run yesterday!!!  Love that you were looking forward to it.
> 
> *Pamela*-Your weekend at your mom's sounds perfect.  I love going to my brothers for the same reason, we just lounge around in the mornings and drink our coffee.  The kids got along great this whole weekend.  Nice job on the running!!  It's so nice when it feels good, but when it doesn't it's so painful.    I wish I could go to the Nashua meet.  Even if no bl members are going, I know you would have fun.  I of course can't remember who I met other than Tracey and her family the time we did it, but I remember chatting with several different people, a couple sisters, a mom and daughter, all very easy to talk to and all with the same passion and love for disney, so I know if you go you will have a great time.  But I know what you mean about going alone too.  And we saw the muppet movie yesterday and loved it.
> 
> *CC*-Nice job staying on track this weekend.  Thanks for the pamper week.  I don't think I got enough water in yesterday, so I'm going to do it today and start flushing the t-day weight away.
> 
> *qotd-thursday*- I am so grateful for all of you here and for the endless support,  my knees and ankles that allow me to run when I choose to, and my porches where I love to sit and relax and regroup.
> 
> *QOTD-friday*-To be honest, I didn't try to stay on track over thanksgiving.  I ate all that I wanted, was full, but didn't feel sick like I over did it.   The good things I did was start the day off with a 5k race, and after dinner, before pie, we took a short walk around the neighborhood.  And friday/saturday we enjoyed the leftovers, but I think being away, prevented me from totally overdoing the pie.  If I was home, I certainly could have and have in the past eaten a few piece of pie while watching tv at night.  Sitting around the table with my brother's family whenever we ate was so nice.
> 
> *saturday qotd* -I have Christmas eve here at my house, which I love doing.  My siblings and family and my best friend and her family come over, I make chicken broc ziti, and lots of appetizers, and desserts.  I've been doing since I bought my condo back in 1991, so I guess this is my 20th year, except for one year my mom was sick, so we had it over there at my sisters.  I love to decorate, and normally do some this weekend, but we'll be a little delayed this year, hoping to get the basement really cleaned out and organized first.  I have a ton of decorations for in the house, and we'll go cut a tree down in a couple weekends.  I usually put icicle lights on the front porch  but I know one string stopped working last year, so don't know if we'll do that this year or not.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!  Hope you all had a very nice holiday weekend!



I'm glad that your jumping back on track today.  Hopefully those few lbs gained with be short lived.  congrats on the 5K



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> A big BL congratulations to *Nancy* on the arrival of Bronxbaby!
> 
> 
> 
> We do a lot of holiday decorating at our house.  Christmas is one of the larger ones.  One of my favorites is an aluminum Christmas tree that we put up in our home office -- it is just like the one we had when I was little.   (My parents had left the midwest and were living in Southern California and were young and modern).
> 
> *And speaking of holiday traditions . . . does anyone hear the faint sound of bells?* *I think they might be jingle bells heading our way . . . *
> 
> The Biggest Loser Alumni Holiday thread will be starting on Friday 12/16 and ending Saturday 12/31.  It's an informal challenge with daily coaching and no weightkeeping our other challenges.  Just hanging out together giving each other support.  We try and see if we can round up so alumni from past challenges as well.  I have several daily coaching spots open so if you are interested please PM me.  The thread won't be posted for awhile yet.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Have fun decorating.  The Aluminum Christmas Tree sounds interesting.  I'm sure I'll be around for the Christmas chat thread.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Sunday:  What can you do Today to better prepare yourself to stay on track this week?

I use Sunday as an opportunity to catch up on laundry, get all the meds organized for each day of the coming week, make a big batch of crepes for the kids to heat up in the mornings for breakfast.  All the little things that add up during the week and take away from the time I could be using to exercise, eat better or sleep


----------



## dvccruiser76

pjlla said:


> DD's stress level is absolutely off the charts right now and I just don't know what I can do to help her.  And of course, anything that is going wrong now is totally my fault.  I have been trying to help her with keeping her room picked up, bed made, laundry clean, swim bag packed/unpacked, lunch sack packed/unpacked.  But I cannot do her homework for her, I can't do swim practice for her, I cannot go to school for her.



Hi Pamela,
Hope DD is doing better. My niece does swimming this year and my sister said it is a really big commitment. I'm sure with everything else it's a lot to handle. 



SettinSail said:


> I can't believe we are leaving for NYC next Weds !!!



Yahoo, how was the parade? What time did you get in line and did you have a good view?



cclovesdis said:


> It occurred to me that since I started the WISH BL Challenges, I have gained 40 lbs.  I feel like I am completely stuck. I checked with the pharmacist today and it is not my meds. Actually, some of them cause weight loss. I will be bringing plenty of water with me tomorrow and am optimistic that that will help. I figure I'll "start at the very beginning, for that's a very good place to start."



Hang in there, you've been doing great the last couple of weeks and the boards show 



mackeysmom said:


> Yesterday, though, I did the coolest thing.  My sister, a friend, and I went on a Pizza Walking Tour.   It was a three-hour walking tour through Little Italy, Chinatown, and Greenwich Village.  We learned all about the history of pizza - how it came to NYC from Italy, the history of the old coal-fired stoves, etc.  Along the way, we stopped at three different pizza places and sampled slices.  We also stopped at a small cheese shop and got to sample fresh mozzarella cheese that was made just minutes earlier.



Very cool, I'm going to check out the link. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just selected my dates for the college program: January 11th-May 11th! It's the second move in date, so I'm very excited-and that means less time between my last day of work at school and first day of work there!



Yahoo, that answers my pm 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello Friends!!!!  I have let my busy life get in my way since last july and I am ready to say move over life because I am just as important too!  So I am back and committed to doing my best to finish out this challenge.



We're glad to have you back 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I was helping Alan unpack the last few boxes we have in the house. I came across Josh and I's old DVD camcorder. I hadn't seen it in years and actually thought I had lost it.
> 
> I took it and went back into the office. I went looking through my desk and found a few of the mini DVDs that I had recorded stuff onto. I plugged the camera in to let the battery charge some off the charger. I then stuck a DVD in and held my breath as I hit "PLAY."
> 
> What comes up on the screen you ask?
> 
> Maddie, at about 4 months old. The only reason I know that is because she had a pacifer in her mouth. At around 6 months old she gave them up cold turkey.
> 
> I sat back and just watched it. I hit the finalize button to make sure it was finalized. The next step was to remove it from the camcorder and stick it in the DVD player. Would I get lucky? Would I actually be able to watch it on the 32 inch screen tv? I put it in hit a few buttons on the remote and held my brath again as I hit play. There smiling back at me, Maddie.
> 
> I put another one in and almost cried when I realized it was NICU footage. Alan was in the guest bedroom organizing stuff. I called for him to come in the office. He walked in and took one look at the tv, took a look at me, back at the tv and said two words,
> 
> "Awwww Maddie"....
> 
> Happy birthday & Merry Christmas to me all wrapped into one.
> 
> I don't need anything else...
> 
> 
> I got on the scale this morning and I lost 3 pounds! I've NEVER lost 3 pounds in a week. I had set a goal to lose 10 pounds by the end of November. I only have 2 more pounds to lose! I had bought a couple pairs of size 22 jeans about 4 weeks ago. For giggles I went and tried them on about an hour ago and they fit! So in a month I've lost 8 pounds and dropped a pant size!!



Awwww sometimes in the middle of a tough time something good happens  Hang in there and keep up the good work, your recent losses each week have been great 



lovetoscrap said:


> Just a quick drive by for now with the QOTD:
> 
> 
> *If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?*



Sleep for sure, this cold is getting the best of me 



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone is having a good weekend! I have not sent my weight in yet, because as of yesterday I was down 4 pounds--from a violently nasty stomach thing that I had on Friday. I'm not sure if it was a virus, food poisoning, or just some very poor choices on my part, but I was dog sick on Friday. Mike came home and worked from home because I was feeling so weak and yucky. So, I'm going to see where I am at tomorrow. I would be much happier with a modest loss for the week.



Hi Rose, hope that you're feeling much better 



my3princes said:


> Hello fellow losers.  I'm Deb and I'm your coach for this week.  I just got home from Black Friday shopping, we started at 9 PM last night   12 hours later we've successfully conquered all the stores in our area   I plan to take a nap soon, but wanted to pop in with the question of the day.



Do you go every year? My BIL's wife goes and shops from midnight until 9 every year. When she told me the line at Kohl's was 2 hours long I had to laugh. It sounds like fun, but I try to be done shopping by Thanksgiving every year so I can relax a bit. 



tigger813 said:


> Just saw on FB that Nancy had her baby boy earlier tonight! No name as of yet!



Thanks for the update.

Congratulations Nancy 



mikamah said:


> I'm back from my brothers and we had a wonderful time.  I must say how impressed I am with so many of you who did so well over the holiday.  I definitely did not deprive myself one bit, but we did get out for a walk each day, and we did our 5k thanksgiving morning, so was happy to step on the scale and only be up 2.6 pounds today.  I am ready for the PIP plan, to get back on track, track every bite and stay within my points from now til 12/23 at least 80% the time.  I didn't finish the halloween-thanksgiving challenge successfully, wednesday night I made a chocolate mousse pie that wouldn't fit in the crust, so i had to finish the mousse.  Even though I had no points left.  And it was delicious.  And today is a new day.  Back on track,  stay focused and lose that 2.6 turkey day weight by friday.



Hi Kathy,
How is Michael doing? Lisa mentioned that he was sick. Maybe there is something going around town. Dylan and I have been sick for like 3 weeks now. He just finished Amoxicillin, but still has a cough and mine has gotten even worse. I'm wondering if it's close to pneumonia, so I'm going to call tomorrow and get an appt. to be seen. 

Are you going to the tree lighting next weekend?



Hi everyone, hope that you all had a nice Thanksgiving. I had a crazy week at work the previous week, so slacked a bit and then we left for NH on Wednesday so I'm just catching up now. 

Keep those weigh ins coming


----------



## cclovesdis

I ended up being busier than I ever expected this morning. I'm sorry this is so late.

Pamper Week, Sunday, 11/27: Spend some time today doing anything you find relaxing.


----------



## my3princes

I do go black friday shopping every year.  Several years ago I camped out at Best Buy overnight to get the door busters, but now people start lining up on Wednesday and I'm not that dedicated 

We finished decorating the outside of the house and even outlined the camper with rope lights.  It looks pretty cool.

Now I'm catching up on my email and Dissing then I'll probably do some Hawaii research.  Have a great evening.


----------



## jillbur

Hello everyone! I have been so MIA for a few days now. I'm glad to be back! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Ours was very nice. DS8 has been sick since Monday (with high fever) so I've been preoccupied with him. Today was his first day of being fever free. DS5 started complaining of a headache after church around noon. He put on pajamas and laid on the couch with a blanket. This is not a child who ever stops moving. I took his temp...101.1! Great...DS8 was sick for 6 days! I hope DS5 doesn't have the same thing!

My family (minus DS8) ran a 5k on Thanksgiving and I was so happy with my time! DH and DS5 were supposed to run together, but I think DS got a little scared of all the people (around 1500 people) and decided he would just walk. It took them 54 minutes, but I was so proud that he did it. When I asked if he wanted to do another 5k, he said, "I only want to do 3ks, 2ks, or 1ks from now on." lol. I guess he's not a runner like me and DS8!

My sister and I did the whole Black Friday thing. We were at Walmart at 8 pm so my nephew13 could get a PS3. Luckily they gave tickets for those. It was quite chaotic in our Walmart. I just don't get why people don't think rules apply to them, and just take things before the sale actually starts. I personally didn't see any bad behavior, but others in the store told me some crazy stories (like 2 grown men fighting over a waffle iron and a lady who climbed on top of the display of towels and threw them everywhere). We also hit up Target, Penneys, Sam's Club, Dunham's, Kmart, Sears, and Home Depot. I would have shopped more, but DS8s doctor wanted him to go get bloodwork done, so I had to quit. I did get some great deals and avoided getting pepper sprayed like some people!

My family had Thanksgiving yesterday, so I am feeling pretty full from leftovers today! I did good on my weigh in this week, but I know I'm up today. I didn't get to run today because of rain, so I decorated and cleaned instead. I'm hoping to get to the gym in the am for yoga and pm for circuit training tomorrow since we don't have school (opening day of hunting in PA).

Wow...it feels good to be back lol. 




my3princes said:


> QOTD Sunday:  What can you do Today to better prepare yourself to stay on track this week?



I made a weekly menu and grocery list last night and went grocery shopping this morning. I am also getting cleaning and laundry done so I don't get overwhelmed in the middle of the week. I am going to make slow cooker oats tonight so I have breakfast for the week already made. And, hopefully, I will be checking dates, clipping, counting, and bagging Boxtops tonight after the kids are asleep. Myself and my friend split the job. Each class collects and we have a contest to see who gets the most. The winning class gets a pizza or breakfast party. We usually collect before Thanksgiving since it gives me time to count, but I haven't started yet. I am hoping to get half done tonight. Whew-I'm trying to be like *pjlla* 

Jill


----------



## jillbur

I forgot who asked, but someone asked about a high school that was doing Beauty and the Beast. It was West Middlesex High School in West Middlesex, PA. I would be amazed if your family was from the same town. My sister lives there and it is very tiny. But, they did a great job!

Jill


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Losers!!!   We are back from NYC and had the BEST time!

We talked about going every year for Thanksgiving but probably will not.  It just would not seem right to be away from family every year and we would also have to figure out how to do it much cheaper.   Everything was SO expensive!   I would love to do some cyber Monday shoppng but I don't think I should after all we spent this week.

As for the parade, it could not have worked out better!!!   We left the hotel at 7:35 which is a miracle for us.  We had decided to walk the parade route up towards the starting point and just stop at the first place we found that was closest to the street.  However, the sidewalks were blocked off every so often and you couldn't go any farther down that street. So we ended up right beside the steps of Bryant Park.  We wedged in front of a phone post (the phones were on the other side) so we had something to lean back against and the railing blocking off the street was right in front of us and there was no way anyone else could wedge in there to get in front of us. The sidewalk was blocked off all around the steps to our right and later we were surprised to see that the families of all the police officers walked up at the last moment and got to stand there.  Well, a small perk for all the officers do is what I thought but a lot of people were angry about it. We were right on the curb and had nice families on either side of us.  6 young girls sitting on the curb to our left drew a lot of the performers and marchers over to them to throw confetti over them or high five them and wish them a Happy Thanksgiving.  Of course they did that to us too, we all sort of looked like we were together.  It was so much fun and over at around 11:30.  We were so tired from just standing there so long.  It was cold to me but it could have been a lot worse. I wore my new long down coat, hat, gloves and scarf.   We got soup and sandwiches from the deli across the street and went back to the hotel room for about 90 mins and watched the AKC dog show until we had our energy back.  We didn't know that if we had made it all the way up to the starting point at Central Park there were bleachers there.  But no telling what time you had to be there to get a seat.  We didn't see any of the Broadway dancers that come out at Herald Square and do their acts.  They must not actually walk the parade route.  It makes sense but I just never thought about it.  We were so pleased about the whole experience.  It greatly exceeded our expectations.

Even better, I am only up 1.6 thanks to all the walking we did.   I certainly did terrible eating wise

I've only caught up on the last page so far so I'll read back farther as I have time between doing laundry  tonight.


----------



## my3princes

jillbur said:


> Hello everyone! I have been so MIA for a few days now. I'm glad to be back! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Ours was very nice. DS8 has been sick since Monday (with high fever) so I've been preoccupied with him. Today was his first day of being fever free. DS5 started complaining of a headache after church around noon. He put on pajamas and laid on the couch with a blanket. This is not a child who ever stops moving. I took his temp...101.1! Great...DS8 was sick for 6 days! I hope DS5 doesn't have the same thing!
> 
> My family (minus DS8) ran a 5k on Thanksgiving and I was so happy with my time! DH and DS5 were supposed to run together, but I think DS got a little scared of all the people (around 1500 people) and decided he would just walk. It took them 54 minutes, but I was so proud that he did it. When I asked if he wanted to do another 5k, he said, "I only want to do 3ks, 2ks, or 1ks from now on." lol. I guess he's not a runner like me and DS8!
> 
> My sister and I did the whole Black Friday thing. We were at Walmart at 8 pm so my nephew13 could get a PS3. Luckily they gave tickets for those. It was quite chaotic in our Walmart. I just don't get why people don't think rules apply to them, and just take things before the sale actually starts. I personally didn't see any bad behavior, but others in the store told me some crazy stories (like 2 grown men fighting over a waffle iron and a lady who climbed on top of the display of towels and threw them everywhere). We also hit up Target, Penneys, Sam's Club, Dunham's, Kmart, Sears, and Home Depot. I would have shopped more, but DS8s doctor wanted him to go get bloodwork done, so I had to quit. I did get some great deals and avoided getting pepper sprayed like some people!
> 
> My family had Thanksgiving yesterday, so I am feeling pretty full from leftovers today! I did good on my weigh in this week, but I know I'm up today. I didn't get to run today because of rain, so I decorated and cleaned instead. I'm hoping to get to the gym in the am for yoga and pm for circuit training tomorrow since we don't have school (opening day of hunting in PA).
> 
> Wow...it feels good to be back lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a weekly menu and grocery list last night and went grocery shopping this morning. I am also getting cleaning and laundry done so I don't get overwhelmed in the middle of the week. I am going to make slow cooker oats tonight so I have breakfast for the week already made. And, hopefully, I will be checking dates, clipping, counting, and bagging Boxtops tonight after the kids are asleep. Myself and my friend split the job. Each class collects and we have a contest to see who gets the most. The winning class gets a pizza or breakfast party. We usually collect before Thanksgiving since it gives me time to count, but I haven't started yet. I am hoping to get half done tonight. Whew-I'm trying to be like *pjlla*
> 
> Jill



Fabulous job with the 5 K and getting yourself ready for the week ahead.



SettinSail said:


> Hello Losers!!!   We are back from NYC and had the BEST time!
> 
> We talked about going every year for Thanksgiving but probably will not.  It just would not seem right to be away from family every year and we would also have to figure out how to do it much cheaper.   Everything was SO expensive!   I would love to do some cyber Monday shoppng but I don't think I should after all we spent this week.
> 
> As for the parade, it could not have worked out better!!!   We left the hotel at 7:35 which is a miracle for us.  We had decided to walk the parade route up towards the starting point and just stop at the first place we found that was closest to the street.  However, the sidewalks were blocked off every so often and you couldn't go any farther down that street. So we ended up right beside the steps of Bryant Park.  We wedged in front of a phone post (the phones were on the other side) so we had something to lean back against and the railing blocking off the street was right in front of us and there was no way anyone else could wedge in there to get in front of us. The sidewalk was blocked off all around the steps to our right and later we were surprised to see that the families of all the police officers walked up at the last moment and got to stand there.  Well, a small perk for all the officers do is what I thought but a lot of people were angry about it. We were right on the curb and had nice families on either side of us.  6 young girls sitting on the curb to our left drew a lot of the performers and marchers over to them to throw confetti over them or high five them and wish them a Happy Thanksgiving.  Of course they did that to us too, we all sort of looked like we were together.  It was so much fun and over at around 11:30.  We were so tired from just standing there so long.  It was cold to me but it could have been a lot worse. I wore my new long down coat, hat, gloves and scarf.   We got soup and sandwiches from the deli across the street and went back to the hotel room for about 90 mins and watched the AKC dog show until we had our energy back.  We didn't know that if we had made it all the way up to the starting point at Central Park there were bleachers there.  But no telling what time you had to be there to get a seat.  We didn't see any of the Broadway dancers that come out at Herald Square and do their acts.  They must not actually walk the parade route.  It makes sense but I just never thought about it.  We were so pleased about the whole experience.  It greatly exceeded our expectations.
> 
> Even better, I am only up 1.6 thanks to all the walking we did.   I certainly did terrible eating wise
> 
> I've only caught up on the last page so far so I'll read back farther as I have time between doing laundry  tonight.



Sounds like a wonderful trip.  I'm glad you had a nice time.


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning 

Just a short note.  I have to get moving.  The new superintendent is coming in today so I want to get in early.  I think I also have people coming in to make up tests that they missed last week.

Congrats to Nancy and her family on the new addition. 

We had a nice day yesterday with my parents and 2 of my sisters.  One of the sisters is the family we will be going to dw with in Aug.  We talked about the trip a little and were talking about where we wanted to eat.  We didn't decide on anything.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

It's Monday after a long weekend.  We need a fun QOTD:

If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?

Deb


----------



## pjlla

Happy Monday morning friends!  Up at o'dark o'clock to bring DD to swim practice car pool and now I'm catching up on the 200+ emails I've missed since Thursday morning.  Sadly there were a few email deals I would have liked to take advantage of during the holiday weekend, but alas, I missed them.  oh well.  I did absolutely NO shopping this weekend and that is okay.

I think I have a UTI brewing, so fingers crossed that they do NOT call me to work today!  I was suspicious about this on Saturday, but felt fine yesterday, but this morning isn't  good.  I will call the doctor's office when they open at 7:30 and try to get in early.  

I'll be back later to catch up!....................P


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *Pamela,* enjoy that quiet, relaxing Saturday morning!    You totally deserve it for all those early, dark mornings you guys put in!



Thanks.... it was great to have a few days without the alarm clock!



my3princes said:


> I'm on board for the 80% plan though I'm hoping to do a bit better.  I've really kicked in on my food choices and quantities and It is definitely helping.  I tend to have to be more active this time of year so maybe it will all come together.



Glad you are joining us for the 80%!  



my3princes said:


> You certainly always seem to have a routine or plan for your day.  Your days are probably the most organized of anyone that I know   I found myself hungry last night too and I was craving sweets.  I kept checking the fridge and pantry, but there were no low cal options that were appealing.  I ended up going to bed instead of eating.  Not sure how I managed to swing that



I should have made that decision a few times this weekend.... but I got a bit caught up in the holiday dessert-a-thon!  



my3princes said:


> 4 People 5 1/2 hours and our outside Christmas decorations are 85% complete.  I need a few more Led lights for the garage door and I need to change the bows and hang about half of the window wreaths.  I ams so appreciative that Chris, Hunter and Colby helped this year it saved me a ton of time.  Lots of good exercise too.



Wow.... lots of decorating. I'm pretty "Scrooge" about my outdoor decorating.  It takes too much time and there is NO ONE to see it!  We live in the woods and our house is only slightly visible from the street anyhow.  



my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:  I just realized that I hadn't posted at qotd yet.  So since there has been lots of talk of shopping and decorating etc, I would love to hear what your family per holiday traditions are, not matter what you celebrate.



Traditions have changed over the years, both with the kids getting older and with DH's job getting a bit less demanding at the holidays.  For many, many years we had NO Christmas Eve tradition, since DH worked until all hours sometimes.... and if he wasn't working he was sleeping off the exhaustion of the holiday deliveries.  But a few years ago he finally got into a position where he could step away from the daily operations of Christmas time and we can have a nice Christmas Eve together.  We started inviting my parents to join us a few years ago and we really enjoy their company.  We ALWAYS spend a few days at my parent' house between Christmas and NYE with my brother and his family and we have a "cousins christmas" day there.  



mikamah said:


> I'm back from my brothers and we had a wonderful time.  I must say how impressed I am with so many of you who did so well over the holiday.  I definitely did not deprive myself one bit, but we did get out for a walk each day, and we did our 5k thanksgiving morning, so was happy to step on the scale and only be up 2.6 pounds today.  I am ready for the PIP plan, to get back on track, track every bite and stay within my points from now til 12/23 at least 80% the time.  I didn't finish the halloween-thanksgiving challenge successfully, wednesday night I made a chocolate mousse pie that wouldn't fit in the crust, so i had to finish the mousse.  Even though I had no points left.  And it was delicious.  And today is a new day.  Back on track,  stay focused and lose that 2.6 turkey day weight by friday.
> 
> If you made it right up until Wednesday night, I'd say that was a good job!!
> 
> *Pamela*-Your weekend at your mom's sounds perfect.  I love going to my brothers for the same reason, we just lounge around in the mornings and drink our coffee.  The kids got along great this whole weekend.  Nice job on the running!!  It's so nice when it feels good, but when it doesn't it's so painful.    I wish I could go to the Nashua meet.  Even if no bl members are going, I know you would have fun.  I of course can't remember who I met other than Tracey and her family the time we did it, but I remember chatting with several different people, a couple sisters, a mom and daughter, all very easy to talk to and all with the same passion and love for disney, so I know if you go you will have a great time.  But I know what you mean about going alone too.  And we saw the muppet movie yesterday and loved it.
> 
> I've heard good things about the movie.  I don't think I"ll be heading to the Dis-meet cause I don't want to go alone.  NBD.
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD-friday*-To be honest, I didn't try to stay on track over thanksgiving.  I ate all that I wanted, was full, but didn't feel sick like I over did it.   The good things I did was start the day off with a 5k race, and after dinner, before pie, we took a short walk around the neighborhood.  And friday/saturday we enjoyed the leftovers, but I think being away, prevented me from totally overdoing the pie.  If I was home, I certainly could have and have in the past eaten a few piece of pie while watching tv at night.  Sitting around the table with my brother's family whenever we ate was so nice.
> 
> *saturday qotd* -I have Christmas eve here at my house, which I love doing.  My siblings and family and my best friend and her family come over, I make chicken broc ziti, and lots of appetizers, and desserts.  I've been doing since I bought my condo back in 1991, so I guess this is my 20th year, except for one year my mom was sick, so we had it over there at my sisters.  I love to decorate, and normally do some this weekend, but we'll be a little delayed this year, hoping to get the basement really cleaned out and organized first.  I have a ton of decorations for in the house, and we'll go cut a tree down in a couple weekends.  I usually put icicle lights on the front porch  but I know one string stopped working last year, so don't know if we'll do that this year or not.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!  Hope you all had a very nice holiday weekend!



Sounds like you had a good holiday.  Enjoy your decorating!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> A big BL congratulations to *Nancy* on the arrival of Bronxbaby!
> 
> Heard about this over on the Princess thread!  How exciting!  Does anyone have her address to send cards?
> 
> 
> The Biggest Loser Alumni Holiday thread will be starting on Friday 12/16 and ending Saturday 12/31.  It's an informal challenge with daily coaching and no weightkeeping our other challenges.  Just hanging out together giving each other support.  We try and see if we can round up so alumni from past challenges as well.  I have several daily coaching spots open so if you are interested please PM me.  The thread won't be posted for awhile yet.
> 
> Have a great day all!



I'd love to be a coach.  I"ll PM you later today!



my3princes said:


> QOTD Sunday:  What can you do Today to better prepare yourself to stay on track this week?
> 
> I use Sunday as an opportunity to catch up on laundry, get all the meds organized for each day of the coming week, make a big batch of crepes for the kids to heat up in the mornings for breakfast.  All the little things that add up during the week and take away from the time I could be using to exercise, eat better or sleep



It will be another busy week heading into a busy weekend.  Our robotics state tournament is this coming Saturday!  We have two practices this week, plus I have a chiropractic appointment and a few other things.  I will be pulling out the stuff from the freezer for some meals this week, plus we will probably have a sandwich night to keep things a bit sane.  I am caught up on laundry with just one load in the washer to hang out today.  I did some cleaning on Wednesday before we left, so things are pretty decent around here.  I am not working today (UTI problems) or tomorrow (Bible study in the a.m.) so I will have a few extra hours around the house to keep up and maybe even start my holiday shopping.    I WILL fit in exercise EVERY DAY!!



cclovesdis said:


> I ended up being busier than I ever expected this morning. I'm sorry this is so late.
> 
> Pamper Week, Sunday, 11/27: Spend some time today doing anything you find relaxing.



I DID!  I allowed myself about 30 minutes of just plain old pleasure reading last night!!



jillbur said:


> Hello everyone! I have been so MIA for a few days now. I'm glad to be back! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Ours was very nice. DS8 has been sick since Monday (with high fever) so I've been preoccupied with him. Today was his first day of being fever free.
> 
> Yuck! SOrry about that!
> 
> My family had Thanksgiving yesterday, so I am feeling pretty full from leftovers today! I did good on my weigh in this week, but I know I'm up today. I didn't get to run today because of rain, so I decorated and cleaned instead. I'm hoping to get to the gym in the am for yoga and pm for circuit training tomorrow since we don't have school (opening day of hunting in PA).
> 
> Sounds like a good day!
> 
> 
> I made a weekly menu and grocery list last night and went grocery shopping this morning. I am also getting cleaning and laundry done so I don't get overwhelmed in the middle of the week. I am going to make slow cooker oats tonight so I have breakfast for the week already made. And, hopefully, I will be checking dates, clipping, counting, and bagging Boxtops tonight after the kids are asleep. Myself and my friend split the job. Each class collects and we have a contest to see who gets the most. The winning class gets a pizza or breakfast party. We usually collect before Thanksgiving since it gives me time to count, but I haven't started yet. I am hoping to get half done tonight. Whew-I'm trying to be like *pjlla*
> 
> Jill







jillbur said:


> I forgot who asked, but someone asked about a high school that was doing Beauty and the Beast. It was West Middlesex High School in West Middlesex, PA. I would be amazed if your family was from the same town. My sister lives there and it is very tiny. But, they did a great job!
> 
> Jill



It was me.... but not the same school.... oh well.



SettinSail said:


> Hello Losers!!!   We are back from NYC and had the BEST time!
> 
> We talked about going every year for Thanksgiving but probably will not.  It just would not seem right to be away from family every year and we would also have to figure out how to do it much cheaper.   Everything was SO expensive!   I would love to do some cyber Monday shoppng but I don't think I should after all we spent this week.
> 
> As for the parade, it could not have worked out better!!!   We left the hotel at 7:35 which is a miracle for us.  We had decided to walk the parade route up towards the starting point and just stop at the first place we found that was closest to the street.  However, the sidewalks were blocked off every so often and you couldn't go any farther down that street. So we ended up right beside the steps of Bryant Park.  We wedged in front of a phone post (the phones were on the other side) so we had something to lean back against and the railing blocking off the street was right in front of us and there was no way anyone else could wedge in there to get in front of us. The sidewalk was blocked off all around the steps to our right and later we were surprised to see that the families of all the police officers walked up at the last moment and got to stand there.  Well, a small perk for all the officers do is what I thought but a lot of people were angry about it. We were right on the curb and had nice families on either side of us.  6 young girls sitting on the curb to our left drew a lot of the performers and marchers over to them to throw confetti over them or high five them and wish them a Happy Thanksgiving.  Of course they did that to us too, we all sort of looked like we were together.  It was so much fun and over at around 11:30.  We were so tired from just standing there so long.  It was cold to me but it could have been a lot worse. I wore my new long down coat, hat, gloves and scarf.   We got soup and sandwiches from the deli across the street and went back to the hotel room for about 90 mins and watched the AKC dog show until we had our energy back.  We didn't know that if we had made it all the way up to the starting point at Central Park there were bleachers there.  But no telling what time you had to be there to get a seat.  We didn't see any of the Broadway dancers that come out at Herald Square and do their acts.  They must not actually walk the parade route.  It makes sense but I just never thought about it.  We were so pleased about the whole experience.  It greatly exceeded our expectations.
> 
> Even better, I am only up 1.6 thanks to all the walking we did.   I certainly did terrible eating wise
> 
> I've only caught up on the last page so far so I'll read back farther as I have time between doing laundry  tonight.



That sounds like SO MUCH FUN!! Thanks for sharing your mini-report!



donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> Just a short note.  I have to get moving.  The new superintendent is coming in today so I want to get in early.  I think I also have people coming in to make up tests that they missed last week.
> 
> Congrats to Nancy and her family on the new addition.
> 
> We had a nice day yesterday with my parents and 2 of my sisters.  One of the sisters is the family we will be going to dw with in Aug.  We talked about the trip a little and were talking about where we wanted to eat.  We didn't decide on anything.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sounds like a good weekend.  Good luck with the new Super today.



my3princes said:


> It's Monday after a long weekend.  We need a fun QOTD:
> 
> If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?
> 
> Deb



At Disney!  Just waking up, ready for a day at the parks.... preferrably a day with EMH!  Maybe a reservation for a good breakfast later in the morning??  I know it sounds cliche on this Disney board and I'm sure that others will come up with something great, but honestly... my best, best, best family memories, other than my children being born, are my Disney memories!

Gotta run DS to the bus and pick up DD at swim practice.  TTYL..............P


----------



## mikamah

my3princes said:


> QOTD Sunday:  What can you do Today to better prepare yourself to stay on track this week?


Make my list and go grocery shopping this morning and stick to the list.  I think I'll make chili tonight.  That's always a good stay on track food, it will last through the next 3 work days.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi Kathy,
> How is Michael doing? Lisa mentioned that he was sick. Maybe there is something going around town. Dylan and I have been sick for like 3 weeks now. He just finished Amoxicillin, but still has a cough and mine has gotten even worse. I'm wondering if it's close to pneumonia, so I'm going to call tomorrow and get an appt. to be seen.
> 
> Are you going to the tree lighting next weekend?


I hope you had a nice long weekend.  Michael was sick last weekend and went on an antibiotic and still has a little cough, but it is much better.  It was very deep, and she said he was probably just starting a pneumonia, so I'm so glad I took him.  She did say there has been a lot of nasty bugs going around.  He had the typical cold for about 2 weeks, and then it settled deeper, so it has been over 3 weeks too.  I seem to have gotten a chest cold over the weekend, but not too bad.  I hope you guys are feeling better soon.  I'd definitely get checked out.  
We might go to the tree lighting. Michael's having some friends sleep over for his b-day friday, and sunday we're having the family over, so saturday is open, but I know he'll be toast from lack of sleep, so we'll wait and see. 



cclovesdis said:


> I ended up being busier than I ever expected this morning. I'm sorry this is so late.
> 
> Pamper Week, Sunday, 11/27: Spend some time today doing anything you find relaxing.


Thanks CC.  We did have a relaxing visit with my family for my nieces b-day, so i"ll count that. 



jillbur said:


> Hello everyone! I have been so MIA for a few days now. I'm glad to be back! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Ours was very nice. DS8 has been sick since Monday (with high fever) so I've been preoccupied with him. Today was his first day of being fever free. DS5 started complaining of a headache after church around noon. He put on pajamas and laid on the couch with a blanket. This is not a child who ever stops moving. I took his temp...101.1! Great...DS8 was sick for 6 days! I hope DS5 doesn't have the same thing!
> 
> My family (minus DS8) ran a 5k on Thanksgiving and I was so happy with my time! DH and DS5 were supposed to run together, but I think DS got a little scared of all the people (around 1500 people) and decided he would just walk. It took them 54 minutes, but I was so proud that he did it. When I asked if he wanted to do another 5k, he said, "I only want to do 3ks, 2ks, or 1ks from now on." lol. I guess he's not a runner like me and DS8!
> 
> Jill


I hope your boys are feeling better soon.  Congrats on your turkey trot.  That's so cute what ds said.  I feel that way sometimes too.  We walked more on ours this year, and ds was a little whiney, but finished in 51 min.  At least the timers hadnt' left yet. lol.



SettinSail said:


> Hello Losers!!!   We are back from NYC and had the BEST time!
> 
> :


Sounds like an amazing time!!  So excited it worked out well for you all.  The parade must be amazing.  



donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> We had a nice day yesterday with my parents and 2 of my sisters.  One of the sisters is the family we will be going to dw with in Aug.  We talked about the trip a little and were talking about where we wanted to eat.  We didn't decide on anything.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Glad you had a nice visit with your sister.  Nothing like talking about future disney plans. 



my3princes said:


> It's Monday after a long weekend.  We need a fun QOTD:
> 
> If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?
> 
> Deb


I would be packing for disney world, and we would be leaving on wednesday for michael's birthday weekend.  I had contemplated taking him this b-day since it would have been the last time to pay for him as a child, and we went for his 5th, so why not the 10th too, but it's not in the cards this year.  



pjlla said:


> Happy Monday morning friends!  Up at o'dark o'clock to bring DD to swim practice car pool and now I'm catching up on the 200+ emails I've missed since Thursday morning.  Sadly there were a few email deals I would have liked to take advantage of during the holiday weekend, but alas, I missed them.  oh well.  I did absolutely NO shopping this weekend and that is okay.
> 
> I think I have a UTI brewing, so fingers crossed that they do NOT call me to work today!  I was suspicious about this on Saturday, but felt fine yesterday, but this morning isn't  good.  I will call the doctor's office when they open at 7:30 and try to get in early.
> 
> I'll be back later to catch up!....................P


Well today is Cybermonday, so those deals might be even better today.  I need to run to target and check some game prices before I order them from amazon.  I hope you get an early appt and are feeling better soon. 



lisah0711 said:


> *And speaking of holiday traditions . . . does anyone hear the faint sound of bells?* *I think they might be jingle bells heading our way . . . *
> 
> The Biggest Loser Alumni Holiday thread will be starting on Friday 12/16 and ending Saturday 12/31.  It's an informal challenge with daily coaching and no weightkeeping our other challenges.  Just hanging out together giving each other support.  We try and see if we can round up so alumni from past challenges as well.  I have several daily coaching spots open so if you are interested please PM me.  The thread won't be posted for awhile yet.
> 
> Have a great day all!


Thanks for organzigin the alumni thread.  I'd be happy to coach any day.  It's always a fun thread through the holidays.  You aluminum tree sounds beautiful.  I always wished we could have gotten one back in the day.  

Good morning everyone!  Hope you all enjoyed the weekend.  I am off today, and want to get some errands done, and am going to watch my friends 4 yo for a bit too. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## AUdisneyDad

lisah0711 said:


> Well, phooey, I thought you were going to tell us about your murse . . .



I just haven't found the right Mickey Camo pattern yet to justify purchasing a murse.



my3princes said:


> Friday QOTD:  Were you able to stay on track over Thanksgiving.  Share you successes and your setbacks as we may all learn something from your day.



Hey Deb!  I did well for Thanksgiving overall.  My portion sizes were small and I leaned toward the beans, peas, and sweet potatoes.  I did have a little dressing, a piece of ham and some banana pudding.  But overall did well and left not feeling like I need someone to carry me out.



my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:  I just realized that I hadn't posted at qotd yet.  So since there has been lots of talk of shopping and decorating etc, I would love to hear what your family per holiday traditions are, not matter what you celebrate.



Our tradition is to put up the Christmas decorations as a family.  We always start with the tree and work our way out. (Well I start with lugging all the totes out of the attic, great exercise though. )  This year we started a tradition my wife did as a child, we got our DD3 her very own 3.5 ft tree and she could decorate it any way she wanted to.  Lets just say I don't believe I've ever seen a tree with so many lights.  But she had a blast and thats what matters the most.



my3princes said:


> QOTD Sunday:  What can you do Today to better prepare yourself to stay on track this week?



Our biggest is to make our dinner list for the week and stay with it.  Finishing house chores is always helpful to.  



my3princes said:


> It's Monday after a long weekend.  We need a fun QOTD:If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?



I would be on a boat, somewhere tropical with a fishing rod in one hand and an ice cold adult beverage (non-alcholic pina colada) in the other.  Yep that would do it.

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and has a great week!

Tim


----------



## cclovesdis

Pamper Week, Monday, 11/28 and Tuesday, 11/29: In honor of yesterday's QOTD, spend some time menu planning.

This is one of those "you'll thank yourself later" Pampers!


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Disney World! I could care less which park--just someplace warmer than here! I'm sick of yucky weather and winter hasn't even started!!!


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Happy Monday morning friends!  Up at o'dark o'clock to bring DD to swim practice car pool and now I'm catching up on the 200+ emails I've missed since Thursday morning.  Sadly there were a few email deals I would have liked to take advantage of during the holiday weekend, but alas, I missed them.  oh well.  I did absolutely NO shopping this weekend and that is okay.
> 
> I think I have a UTI brewing, so fingers crossed that they do NOT call me to work today!  I was suspicious about this on Saturday, but felt fine yesterday, but this morning isn't  good.  I will call the doctor's office when they open at 7:30 and try to get in early.
> 
> I'll be back later to catch up!....................P



I hope it's not a UTI.  I've been suspecting one myself, but I'm drinking a ton of water hoping that it will pass.



mikamah said:


> Make my list and go grocery shopping this morning and stick to the list.  I think I'll make chili tonight.  That's always a good stay on track food, it will last through the next 3 work days.
> 
> I hope you had a nice long weekend.  Michael was sick last weekend and went on an antibiotic and still has a little cough, but it is much better.  It was very deep, and she said he was probably just starting a pneumonia, so I'm so glad I took him.  She did say there has been a lot of nasty bugs going around.  He had the typical cold for about 2 weeks, and then it settled deeper, so it has been over 3 weeks too.  I seem to have gotten a chest cold over the weekend, but not too bad.  I hope you guys are feeling better soon.  I'd definitely get checked out.
> We might go to the tree lighting. Michael's having some friends sleep over for his b-day friday, and sunday we're having the family over, so saturday is open, but I know he'll be toast from lack of sleep, so we'll wait and see.
> 
> Thanks CC.  We did have a relaxing visit with my family for my nieces b-day, so i"ll count that.
> 
> I hope your boys are feeling better soon.  Congrats on your turkey trot.  That's so cute what ds said.  I feel that way sometimes too.  We walked more on ours this year, and ds was a little whiney, but finished in 51 min.  At least the timers hadnt' left yet. lol.
> 
> Sounds like an amazing time!!  So excited it worked out well for you all.  The parade must be amazing.
> 
> Glad you had a nice visit with your sister.  Nothing like talking about future disney plans.
> 
> I would be packing for disney world, and we would be leaving on wednesday for michael's birthday weekend.  I had contemplated taking him this b-day since it would have been the last time to pay for him as a child, and we went for his 5th, so why not the 10th too, but it's not in the cards this year.
> 
> Well today is Cybermonday, so those deals might be even better today.  I need to run to target and check some game prices before I order them from amazon.  I hope you get an early appt and are feeling better soon.
> 
> Thanks for organzigin the alumni thread.  I'd be happy to coach any day.  It's always a fun thread through the holidays.  You aluminum tree sounds beautiful.  I always wished we could have gotten one back in the day.
> 
> Good morning everyone!  Hope you all enjoyed the weekend.  I am off today, and want to get some errands done, and am going to watch my friends 4 yo for a bit too.
> 
> Have a great day!!



I'm glad that Michael is feeling better.  Too bad you can't be at Disney for his 10th Birthday.  I'm sure you'll find something fun to do here.



AUdisneyDad said:


> I just haven't found the right Mickey Camo pattern yet to justify purchasing a murse.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Deb!  I did well for Thanksgiving overall.  My portion sizes were small and I leaned toward the beans, peas, and sweet potatoes.  I did have a little dressing, a piece of ham and some banana pudding.  But overall did well and left not feeling like I need someone to carry me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Our tradition is to put up the Christmas decorations as a family.  We always start with the tree and work our way out. (Well I start with lugging all the totes out of the attic, great exercise though. )  This year we started a tradition my wife did as a child, we got our DD3 her very own 3.5 ft tree and she could decorate it any way she wanted to.  Lets just say I don't believe I've ever seen a tree with so many lights.  But she had a blast and thats what matters the most.
> 
> 
> 
> Our biggest is to make our dinner list for the week and stay with it.  Finishing house chores is always helpful to.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be on a boat, somewhere tropical with a fishing rod in one hand and an ice cold adult beverage (non-alcholic pina colada) in the other.  Yep that would do it.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and has a great week!
> 
> Tim



Great job on Thanksgiving!!  I'm sure your daughter's tree if fabulous   My kids have had trees for their rooms from time to time too.  Decorating as a family is an important tradition.  We did our outside decorations together which is very unusual.  Colby is wantint to put the tree up.  Not sure that I have time in the evenings.  Maybe I can assemble one each night (we have 2 artificial) and decorate as time allows.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

my3princes said:


> It's Monday after a long weekend.  We need a fun QOTD:
> 
> If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?
> 
> Deb




Anywhere warm and tropical. And I would be doing absolutely nothing!!

*Pamela* what did the DR say?

***************************************

So we are back from New Jersey and we survived Thanksgiving even though I cooked twice. 
Today I am officially done with Blink Elementary school. I know it sounds stupid and in the grand scheme of things it's not that big of a deal but some damn teacher tore my 4 foot by 8 foot cornucopia to gain access to an outlet to plug in a TV. First off last time I checked there were 2-3 outlets on every wall in the cafeteria, why that one?! And it's not like there aren't outlets in every damn room in the building. I mean really!??!? It was beyond disrespectful. I popped off an email to the principal saying that I was taking it down tomorrow and I refuse to put another back up. It took 2 of us 2 1/2 days to make it and a week to cut out all the shapes so each kid could write what they were thankful for. 
I know it's not a big deal but it was a big deal to me and I really shouldn't take it personally but I do. 
UGH ok, vent over. 

I've been trying to stay on plan but it's not going well. Not sure why. I really really want to do well but my head just isn't in the game this week. I'm not sure what my problem is. the scale isn't moving but my pants are a little looser then usual, so that's good. 

ACK, Ok gotta get DS15, indoor track started today. See YA!!!!


----------



## SettinSail

If I could be anywhere, I'd like to be on a Disney Cruise right now!
Preferably at the beginning of the cruise

Ugh, I feel so far behind in every area of life.  I had to stay at work until 4:00 trying to get everything done but that is OK as I do get paid for the extra hours and I need to make up for being out of work last Weds. Still way behind so will continue to work extra hours throughout the week.
I did not make it to the gym and put a large cheese Pizza Hut pizza on the table for supper  Also served a bowl of fresh broccoli cuts and apple slices. (I had 2 pizza slices)  I may get a chance to get  on the elliptical later but I still have 2 loads of laundry left and still need to grocery shop!  Kathy, I like your chilli idea.  It will only last us 2 days but it's supposed to be cold and rainy here this week so that sounds nice.

I had asked DS to vacuum the LR when he was home alone this afternoon and he did but didn't do a very good job of it and it's driving me crazy!  Would be nice to have atleast one thing completed.  

Atleast we have the stockings hung thanks to DS-I think he's ready for the 25 days of Christmas game we play with stockings, little gifts every day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all!  Where did the holiday weekend go.  I am proud to say my first week back on track I lost 2.2lbs and that was through the holiday.  I wish is was more but given the circumstances I am going to be happy.  

I just got home from Zumba.  I just love it.  My goal is Zumba or another aerobics class 2-3x week and then running 2x week for now.  

Sorry I dont have time for replies tonight.  I am off to watch The Grinch and Shrek the Halls with my boys.


----------



## my3princes

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Anywhere warm and tropical. And I would be doing absolutely nothing!!
> 
> *Pamela* what did the DR say?
> 
> ***************************************
> 
> So we are back from New Jersey and we survived Thanksgiving even though I cooked twice.
> Today I am officially done with Blink Elementary school. I know it sounds stupid and in the grand scheme of things it's not that big of a deal but some damn teacher tore my 4 foot by 8 foot cornucopia to gain access to an outlet to plug in a TV. First off last time I checked there were 2-3 outlets on every wall in the cafeteria, why that one?! And it's not like there aren't outlets in every damn room in the building. I mean really!??!? It was beyond disrespectful. I popped off an email to the principal saying that I was taking it down tomorrow and I refuse to put another back up. It took 2 of us 2 1/2 days to make it and a week to cut out all the shapes so each kid could write what they were thankful for.
> I know it's not a big deal but it was a big deal to me and I really shouldn't take it personally but I do.
> UGH ok, vent over.
> 
> I've been trying to stay on plan but it's not going well. Not sure why. I really really want to do well but my head just isn't in the game this week. I'm not sure what my problem is. the scale isn't moving but my pants are a little looser then usual, so that's good.
> 
> ACK, Ok gotta get DS15, indoor track started today. See YA!!!!



I would be angry too, that was very disrespectful.  



SettinSail said:


> If I could be anywhere, I'd like to be on a Disney Cruise right now!
> Preferably at the beginning of the cruise
> 
> Ugh, I feel so far behind in every area of life.  I had to stay at work until 4:00 trying to get everything done but that is OK as I do get paid for the extra hours and I need to make up for being out of work last Weds. Still way behind so will continue to work extra hours throughout the week.
> I did not make it to the gym and put a large cheese Pizza Hut pizza on the table for supper  Also served a bowl of fresh broccoli cuts and apple slices. (I had 2 pizza slices)  I may get a chance to get  on the elliptical later but I still have 2 loads of laundry left and still need to grocery shop!  Kathy, I like your chilli idea.  It will only last us 2 days but it's supposed to be cold and rainy here this week so that sounds nice.
> 
> I had asked DS to vacuum the LR when he was home alone this afternoon and he did but didn't do a very good job of it and it's driving me crazy!  Would be nice to have atleast one thing completed.
> 
> Atleast we have the stockings hung thanks to DS-I think he's ready for the 25 days of Christmas game we play with stockings, little gifts every day.



Take a deep breath.  In the grand scheme of things the LR floor doesn't have to be perfect.  I hope you can find your balance and get back on track.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all!  Where did the holiday weekend go.  I am proud to say my first week back on track I lost 2.2lbs and that was through the holiday.  I wish is was more but given the circumstances I am going to be happy.
> 
> I just got home from Zumba.  I just love it.  My goal is Zumba or another aerobics class 2-3x week and then running 2x week for now.
> 
> Sorry I dont have time for replies tonight.  I am off to watch The Grinch and Shrek the Halls with my boys.



2.2 I AWESOME and over the holiday 



I see that lots of us would like to be a Disney.  I think that's where I'd like to be right now too.  It's warm and it's my happy place


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hello my lovely friends! it's been forever since i've been on here. so long that i went and had a baby 

matthew john was born on saturday evening. 6lb 15.5oz, 20.5inches. we just got home today and my older son seems to be loving his little bro....so far. 

what's that have to do with biggest loser? oh maybe because i gained 43 pounds during the pregnancy  and when i got on the scale when i got home i had lost only SEVEN POUNDS!  so i have a long way to go and need to commit back to this group. once i heal from all the superfun lady-part issues i'll be trying to lose and exercise in earnest. i still have the WDW marathon in 2013 goal!!

i've missed you all! can't wait to be back


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge – can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
*Congratulations aamomma!* 

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------46!
not reporting in for 1 week-----9
not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
not reporting in for 3 weeks----6
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------26
gains-----------------------------10
maintains------------------------0
losses----------------------------16
new or returning members ----0


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11!
This week’s group loss = 13.3 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.22 %  
Total group weight loss so far 332.8 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
31%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 11? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.45% - AUdisneyDad DW 
#9- 0.53% - liesel 
#8- 0.55% - lisah0711 
#7- 0.77% - my3princes 
#6  - 1.05% - TIE Lucky'sMom & mommyof2Pirates 
#5- 1.08% - AUdisneyDad 
#4- 1.23% - ClassicPooh2 
#3- 1.38% - Disneywedding2010 
#2- 1.61% - 4Holidays 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 11 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 1.73% - cclovesdis*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations CC !!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 11 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 73% complete.


akhaloha  20.00
bellebookworm9  13.46
buzz5985  41.20
ClassicPooh2  40.00
cobbler  10.00
Desiree  44.00
Disneywedding2010  47.67
DopeyDame  0.00
dvccruiser76  26.92
EDuke98080  25.71
goldcupmom  33.73
jillbur  66.18
lovehoney  25.00
lovetoscrap  20.00
MickeyMagic  52.78
mvlimmex  45.33
pjstevens  35.42
Rose&Mike  68.75
SettinSail  7.10
thunderbird1  31.00
trinaweena  15.38
wickeys friend  30.00
Worfiedoodles  18.00 


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## tigger813

Nancy- Yeah for new baby!!! He is a handsome little angel!!!! Congrats!

Hi all, Feeling like I did last year this time, crummy from eating too much crap over the holidays. I ate a handful of M&Ms tonight and feel awful!

Spent the whole day cleaning and doing laundry! Ash's room is immaculate! FINALLY!

But I need to brag about Ashleigh now!!!!! She got her report card today and made HIGH HONORS!!!!! 5 A+'s! We are so proud of her! She worked really hard and despite her busy schedule she pulled it off! She will get her name in the paper and there is an after school party next Friday that she gets to attend! I am going to buy the Smurfs movie for her on Friday. We were going to get it for Christmas but we will just get it early. It's going to be on sale at Target on Friday so I will run there after work.

Busy week with the play, dancing, basketball and work. She had play practice and basketball tonight. TOmorrow she has dancing. Wednesday is play practice right after school On THursday she has play practice from 5:30-8:30 and she starts the first of 3 shows on Friday night. She is excited to finally do this!

Well, I think I'm going to get in bed and have some Pepto Bismol! Just feeling like I may not go to work in the morning! I have a client tomorrow night so I will just have to wait and see. Planning on wrapping presents and cleaning my room on Wednesday. 

TTFN


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good evening fellow loser/maintainers 

I have to apologize to *lisah0711*. Last week I was so busy pming with her that I forgot to enter her weight in the spreadsheet and she would have been in the top 10! Lucky for me she's rocking things and she's there again this week. Way to go Lisa 



my3princes said:


> I do go black friday shopping every year.  Several years ago I camped out at Best Buy overnight to get the door busters, but now people start lining up on Wednesday and I'm not that dedicated



Wednesday  What was the big sale item there this year?



my3princes said:


> It's Monday after a long weekend.  We need a fun QOTD:
> 
> If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?
> 
> Deb



Disney of course  I can't wait to take DS. We'll be there December 1st next year  We've also moved our cruise to Dec. 2013 so that'll be two warm December trips and 2 years worth of Christmas card photos that I don't need to worry about booking an appt. for 



mikamah said:


> I hope you had a nice long weekend.  Michael was sick last weekend and went on an antibiotic and still has a little cough, but it is much better.  It was very deep, and she said he was probably just starting a pneumonia, so I'm so glad I took him.  She did say there has been a lot of nasty bugs going around.  He had the typical cold for about 2 weeks, and then it settled deeper, so it has been over 3 weeks too.  I seem to have gotten a chest cold over the weekend, but not too bad.  I hope you guys are feeling better soon.  I'd definitely get checked out.
> We might go to the tree lighting. Michael's having some friends sleep over for his b-day friday, and sunday we're having the family over, so saturday is open, but I know he'll be toast from lack of sleep, so we'll wait and see.



Yup, the doc said it's definitely going around. She said it's virul, but since it's been 3 weeks and I have a little one at home she prescribed me a 5 day z-pac to try and head things off before they get worse. We shall see how that goes.

Let me know if you go Saturday night. I'll pm you my cell # again in case you go 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry I dont have time for replies tonight.  I am off to watch The Grinch and Shrek the Halls with my boys.



DS loves both of those. Now he's into Prep & Landing and Merry Madagascar, which he calls "Move it" after the song they play in each Madagascar movie. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hello my lovely friends! it's been forever since i've been on here. so long that i went and had a baby
> 
> matthew john was born on saturday evening. 6lb 15.5oz, 20.5inches. we just got home today and my older son seems to be loving his little bro....so far.
> 
> what's that have to do with biggest loser? oh maybe because i gained 43 pounds during the pregnancy  and when i got on the scale when i got home i had lost only SEVEN POUNDS!  so i have a long way to go and need to commit back to this group. once i heal from all the superfun lady-part issues i'll be trying to lose and exercise in earnest. i still have the WDW marathon in 2013 goal!!
> 
> i've missed you all! can't wait to be back



Hi Nancy,
Congratulations! Hug that little guy for all of us  This will be a great Christmas. I'm sure Thomas is getting excited for it as well since he and Dylan are about the same age, and I've got him all into it this year.


----------



## bellebookworm9

my3princes said:


> If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?



This morning at 7am when I first read this, my answer was "back in bed, asleep". That actually ended up happening after work and my flute lesson-I had shooting pains in both wrists (a recurring problem that hasn't surfaced in a while) and the beginnings of a cold. So I slept through class, and let my clinic supervisor know I wouldn't be in today-will go on Thursday instead.

Now my answer is still back in bed, asleep.  Going to sleep soon!



mikamah said:


> I would be packing for disney world, and we would be leaving on wednesday for michael's birthday weekend.  I had contemplated taking him this b-day since it would have been the last time to pay for him as a child, and we went for his 5th, so why not the 10th too, but it's not in the cards this year.



I'm sure you'll make it back for his birthday again sometime! I'm so excited I'll be there for my 21st. I've decided that I'm going to get a bunch of people together and go get a Kitchen Sink from Beaches and Cream, a Sunken Treasure from Hurricane Hanna's, and then go to Jellyrolls at the Boardwalk.



dumbo_buddy said:


> hello my lovely friends! it's been forever since i've been on here. so long that i went and had a baby
> 
> matthew john was born on saturday evening. 6lb 15.5oz, 20.5inches. we just got home today and my older son seems to be loving his little bro....so far.
> 
> what's that have to do with biggest loser? oh maybe because i gained 43 pounds during the pregnancy  and when i got on the scale when i got home i had lost only SEVEN POUNDS!  so i have a long way to go and need to commit back to this group. once i heal from all the superfun lady-part issues i'll be trying to lose and exercise in earnest. i still have the WDW marathon in 2013 goal!!
> 
> i've missed you all! can't wait to be back



Congratulations on the baby! Pictures?

************
Today I went to my mailbox in the union and this was waiting for me:





My purple postcard! 
I was supposed to meet with the dean of the college today to go over my paperwork, but once again, she was out. So I rescheduled for tomorrow. I also need to go to financial aid and have them cancel my loans for next semester. The campus reps for the program are having a send off party on Thursday evening for those of us who are going next semester to meet each other and ask any questions, so I'm going to try to go to that!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Welcome back *Nancy!!!!!!* Congrats!!!!!


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone. 

Congrats Nancy.  Welcome back.  Take it slow and enjoy the next few weeks.  Don't try to do too much.  the second child throws the world into an entire new tailspin.

The new superintendent came into one of my calc classes yesterday.  He came in at the beginning while I was going over the schedule for the next few weeks.  The minute I mentioned one word of calculus he was out the door. It was pretty funny. 

I didn't start the day too well.  I was stopped for speeding.  After he checked my record ( I have never gotten a ticket and only pulled over a couple of times) he changed it to a different infraction with no points on my lic.  BUT he gave me another ticket because one of my 3 break lights were out.  So $96 later I don't have any points  but fines to pay.  

QOTD  I would love to be any where I don't have to cook or clean.  Maybe a spa with yoga  I would love DW but I think I could use a break this week. 

I forgot to send in my weight yesterday but congrats cc for being on top again. 

Have to get my lunch packed. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser, *CC!* That is a great accomplishment to hit the top of the list right after Thanksgiving!  

*Jill,* sorry that your DS was sick.  It seems like there is a lot of stuff going around these days.  Sounds like a good time at the race.  And good luck with those box tops!  

*Shawn,* sounds like a great time in the Big Apple this week-end!    Sometimes our guys don't do stuff to our standards -- but it's  okay because it is a two way street and we can adjust to theirs, too.   



my3princes said:


> It's Monday after a long weekend.  We need a fun QOTD:
> 
> If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?
> 
> Deb



  Hello from the beautiful beaches of Aulani.    (Don't I wish?)

*Pamela,* hope you are feeling better today!  



mikamah said:


> Thanks for organizing the alumni thread.  I'd be happy to coach any day.  It's always a fun thread through the holidays.  You aluminum tree sounds beautiful.  I always wished we could have gotten one back in the day.



And thank you for volunteering to coach a day!    I'll PM you a couple of dates to choose from.  

The aluminum tree is pretty although it is very different from a traditional tree.  This wheel that spins around and changes colors doesn't have the "squeeeeek" that my old one -- thank goodness!    It's very retro.  



AUdisneyDad said:


> I just haven't found the right Mickey Camo pattern yet to justify purchasing a murse.







glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Disney World! I could care less which park--just someplace warmer than here! I'm sick of yucky weather and winter hasn't even started!!!



It's the endless wind, I think.    I have a 20% off apparel coupon for Freddy's that is good through Thursday.  PM me your email address if you would like me to email it to you.  

*Buffy,* that was a thoughtless thing that was done to your cornucopia.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all!  Where did the holiday weekend go.  I am proud to say my first week back on track I lost 2.2lbs and that was through the holiday.  I wish is was more but given the circumstances I am going to be happy.



2.2 pounds down is great, *Lindsay!* 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hello my lovely friends! it's been forever since i've been on here. so long that i went and had a baby



Congratulations, *Nancy,* on the arrival of your sweet little baby!  

*Tracey,* congrats to Ash on her academic accomplishments! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> I have to apologize to *lisah0711*. Last week I was so busy pming with her that I forgot to enter her weight in the spreadsheet and she would have been in the top 10! Lucky for me she's rocking things and she's there again this week. Way to go Lisa



Thanks and no worries!    Thanks for being our weightkeeper, too!  

*Gretchen,* you'll be heading off to WDW before you know it!  

*Dona,* I thought it was funny how the superintendent hot footed it out of there when you started teaching!   Sorry about the ticket.  

*Please don't forget to PM me if you are interested in coaching for a day (or two) on the holiday thread.  Thanks!  *

Have a great day all!  

P.S. Neener neener Poof Fairy!


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks everyone! I was almost to negative territory for the challenge on Friday and it looks like I will be by this Friday. My goal was originally 10 pounds, but now it is any loss. It looks like I will achieve that! 

Congratulations Nancy! 

I had an emotional day yesterday, but it ended okay. I did not cry myself to sleep for the first time in a few days. Yesterday seemed like I'd start feeling better and then flop to even worse. Oh well. It is over now and today should be a good day.

I am waiting for an important phone call today. After I talk to her, I will be abl  to get a few things done. I would like to go to the gym today. I did yesterday, but didn't even make it through the warm-up before I felt too sick to continue. I ended up not even being sick. It was probably just emotional. Our closest Target is a few miles past the gym, so I may go there too. It all depends on when this person calls.

Have a great day everyone!

Oh, I almost forgot, I have been 100% OP since Thanksgiving!


----------



## my3princes

No time to read now, but wanted to throw out a QOTD:

What do you eat for breakfast and how long after you wake up do you eat.  What diet plan you are following would also be helpful in gauging if your go to breakfast would work for someone else.


Deb


----------



## glss1/2fll

my3princes said:


> No time to read now, but wanted to throw out a QOTD:
> 
> What do you eat for breakfast and how long after you wake up do you eat.  What diet plan you are following would also be helpful in gauging if your go to breakfast would work for someone else.
> 
> 
> Deb



As I read this I am eating a bagel with peanut butter (just a thin/pretty much transparent amount!) and sipping tea. And I must claim a victory. I REALLY, really, really wanted to add cream to my cup and instead I put in a teeny splash of fat free milk.  Tea is a treat for me. Usually if I am working I have frosted mini wheats for breakfast. I did try some steel cut oats because everybody on here raves about them, but I decided I don't like my oats chewy. Maybe I cooked them wrong/not long enough. DH liked them. DS2, not so much! They really kept me full, though. Oh. And I take a thyroid pill first thing so am not supposed to eat until 30-60 minutes after that. Usually works well since I either get up and walk or get up and hit the gym.

LisaH--thanks for the coupon offer. I think I'm going to search Goodwill for workout clothes.  The sun came out for a bit right before it got dark yesterday. Maybe we'll see some more of it today!  Is there an icon for fingers crossed?!

Pamela--hope you are feeling better. Did the doctor have any advice/medicine for ya? I drink cranberry juice like crazy when I'm suspecting UTI. It usually cures it.

Ran 2.5 miles yesterday and it felt like I'd never reach the end! I thought I was going soooo slow, but was only 10 seconds slower than last time!  I've gone to my stretching class and gotten my 3 mile walk in this morning and just finished my bagel. Think I'll drink the rest of my pot of tea while reading the paper. Will probably hit Bible study class since I'm obviously not subbing! Tonight is girls' night out. We are meeting at a gelatto shop. yum I'll get the smallest dish and savor every bite!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Waking Up Full of Awesome:* There was a time when you were five years old, and you woke up full of awesome. You knew you were awesome.   You loved yourself.   You thought you were beautiful, even with missing teeth and messy hair and mismatched socks inside your grubby sneakers.   You loved your body, and the things it could do.   You thought you were strong.   You knew you were smart.    Do you still have it? The awesome.   Did someone take it from you? Did you let them? Did you hand it over, because someone told you werent beautiful enough, thin enough, smart enough, good enough? Why the hell would you listen to them? Did you consider they might be full of crap?   Wouldnt that be nuts, to tell my little girl that in another five or ten years she might hate herself because she doesnt look like a starving and Photoshopped fashion model? Or even more bizarre, that she should be sexy over smart, beautiful over bold? Are you freaking kidding me?   Look at her. She is full of awesome.   You were, once. Maybe you still are. Maybe you are in the process of getting it back.   All I know is that if you arent waking up feeling like this about yourself, you are really missing out.--- How do we keep our daughters full of awesome.

*************************************

Read this on pinterest today. Love it!!! And yes, I have an addiction to pinterest, it's bad, real bad!! LOL


----------



## jillbur

my3princes said:


> It's Monday after a long weekend.  We need a fun QOTD:
> 
> If you could be anywhere right now, doing whatever you wanted, where would you be?
> 
> Deb



I'd say anywhere warm, but specifically Hawaii or Disney lol!



dumbo_buddy said:


> hello my lovely friends! it's been forever since i've been on here. so long that i went and had a baby
> 
> matthew john was born on saturday evening. 6lb 15.5oz, 20.5inches. we just got home today and my older son seems to be loving his little bro....so far.
> 
> what's that have to do with biggest loser? oh maybe because i gained 43 pounds during the pregnancy  and when i got on the scale when i got home i had lost only SEVEN POUNDS!  so i have a long way to go and need to commit back to this group. once i heal from all the superfun lady-part issues i'll be trying to lose and exercise in earnest. i still have the WDW marathon in 2013 goal!!
> 
> i've missed you all! can't wait to be back



CONGRATS!!



my3princes said:


> No time to read now, but wanted to throw out a QOTD:
> 
> What do you eat for breakfast and how long after you wake up do you eat.  What diet plan you are following would also be helpful in gauging if your go to breakfast would work for someone else.
> 
> 
> Deb



Today I had steel cut oats in the slow cooker. I made a batch yesterday, so I will eat them everyday. It's so easy to grab and warm up at work. I ate about 2 hours after I woke up today. Usually it's about an hour and a half. I'm not following a diet plan. I am just trying to watch my calories.

I am hoping DS5 can go to school tomorrow, but I'm not so sure he'll make it. He was on fire last night so he is with my sister today. I will probably call off tomorrow if he's sick. My sister already watched DS8 two days last week when he was sick. I hope this is it for us and sicknesses until next winter!!

My day is all messed up. I have to pick DS8 up at a freind's house after work, go get DS5 from my sister's, get my inspection sticker for my car, and head home to make dinner. I really wanted to get to the gym to run today since it's been raining for 3 days now, but DS8 also has scouts tonight. They bake cookies for Meals on Wheels, so it's a fun time. I just don't know if I can squeeze in the gym today  If not, I will be there tomorrow!

Hope everyone enjoys their day. 

Jill


----------



## Disneywedding2010

You've been warned! 

Before I headed to BLT Friday morning for my birthday weekend I jumped on the scale, 215! 1 pound away from my 10 pounds lost by Dec 2nd. 

Alan dropped me at the resort and there were a ton of people in the lobby! I got checked in and was told "Oh we ran out of birthday buttons but I can give you a Spanish one" LOL. I sat outside waiting for my friend's ME bus to show up and shortly before it arrived I got the text that the room was ready. We went up to the room and WOW! We had a lake view room but we could see Space Mountain very clearly from our balcony. If you stood all the way to one side of the balcony you could see Magic Kingdom. Oh, and the best part? We were on the 14th floor! AWESOME view for the Wishes fireworks! I believe that partly happened because the cast member that checked me in noticed the note that it was my birthday. She asked if I wanted a high room. I told her "The higher the better" LOL.

We headed to DTD and ate lunch at Planet Hollywood. I can honestly say I did well eating the whole trip. We only live half an hour from Disney so I brought stuff from home for breakfast and light snack stuff so we weren't spending so much on meals. I think over the course of 4 days I spent less then 200 dollars (guesstimating) on food. 

Okay so Planet Hollywood I had a turkey burger and fries. Man! That was the best turkey burger I've had at a restaurant, it was very filling. I only ate about 6 fries. Dinner I believe we just snacked in the room. I don't remember going out for dinner. I brought my pedometer from home with me because I wanted to know how much I was walking during the trip.* Day 1 we walked roughly 2.5 miles. *

Saturday was my birthday!  We had scrambled eggs and bagels in the room before heading to AMC at DTD. It took an hour and a half by bus between waiting on the bus at Contemporary to getting to the theater. We saw the Muppet movie and I LOVED IT! I even told Alan I want to go back this weekend so he can see it. Plus I've never been in an AMC theater and when we walked in there my jaw dropped  After the movie we headed back to the room to relax before my birthday dinner at *OHANA'S*!. *Day 2 we walked roughly 2.20 miles* After dinner we headed back to BLT and watched Wishes from our balcony

Sunday was Magic Kingdom and our first ever MVMCP!  I will say this right off I LOVED it! Personally to me it was worth the money. We went to MNSSHP party in September and I'll never be doing that again. I thought it was a waste of money. We did some rides before our lunch reservation at Tony's. Then after Tony's we found a bench very close to the castle and literally sat there for 4 hours, . We had an awesome view for everything! After we saw all the Christmas stuff I headed back to the resort & bestie went to ride a few rides. i was exhausted and just wanted to go back and relax because I knew we'd be at HS all day the next day.* We walked 3 miles that day. * 

Not related to our fun we were having but we were just getting on our first ride at MK (Laugh Floor) and Alan called me. I told him "I'll call you back we're heading into a ride." Well, I instantly started panicing in my head. Why on earth is he calling me when he knows where I am? I instantly thought something was wrong. So we get out of the show and I call him. Long story short... WE GOT A RENTER FOR THE HOUSE!!  Dude, that was the BEST birthday present. They are planning to be moved in before Christmas. 

Monday, we went to Hollywood Studios. First ride of the day: RnR was a WALK ON! We both were SHOCKED. We got off that and went to ToT and that was only a 20 minute wait.  Then we headed over and waited for the Beauty and the Beast show. After the show we headed over to Mama Melrose for our Fantasmic package meal. I had a caesar salad, 2 rolls, chicken parmesan, and cheesecake, YUM! 

Now, it was warm when we got there that morning. We walked out of that restaurant a little after 3 and the cold front that Alan had warned me about came through in full force. I had to go to a shop and get a jacket because I was freezing. We did the Muppet show and then the movie ride and headed over to wait to be seated for our Fantasmic. OMG! then it started RAINING!! i was freezing and the only part of me that stayed dry was my feet (ironically). They still did the show and I told bestie "You can go see the Osbourne lights. I'm socked from head to toe and am miserable. I'm going back to the resort." So we went our seperate ways after the show. 

I get back to the resort and realize I had lost my keycard somewhere so had to go to front desk to get a new one. I swung into the shop and grabbed a few lunchables to eat for dinner, LOL. I got back to the room and showered and threw my wet clothes in the wash. A few minutes after i started eating bestie came back to the room. We pretty much lounged for awhile and then started getting packed up. *I walked 3 miles. *

We got up this morning around 9 and we're out of the resort by 11. Alan came and picked me up and I told her goodbye there. I got home around 11:30 and have been going nonstop since I got home. I weighed myself just tos ee what the scale would say but took it with a grain of salt. I weigh myself in the morning. 

Now, I'm off to go eat some lunch and unpack my suitcase!

Sorry, for the novel...


----------



## my3princes

dumbo_buddy said:


> hello my lovely friends! it's been forever since i've been on here. so long that i went and had a baby
> 
> matthew john was born on saturday evening. 6lb 15.5oz, 20.5inches. we just got home today and my older son seems to be loving his little bro....so far.
> 
> what's that have to do with biggest loser? oh maybe because i gained 43 pounds during the pregnancy  and when i got on the scale when i got home i had lost only SEVEN POUNDS!  so i have a long way to go and need to commit back to this group. once i heal from all the superfun lady-part issues i'll be trying to lose and exercise in earnest. i still have the WDW marathon in 2013 goal!!
> 
> i've missed you all! can't wait to be back



Congratulations.  Remember that your body was designed to gain weight during pregnancy and you will lose it because you are dedicated.  Enjoy the boys now and worry about that weight in a couple of months when your body has healed.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
> *Congratulations aamomma!*
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------46!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----9
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----6
> Excused--------------------------1
> weigh ins-------------------------26
> gains-----------------------------10
> maintains------------------------0
> losses----------------------------16
> new or returning members ----0
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11!
> This weeks group loss = 13.3 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.22 %
> Total group weight loss so far 332.8 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
> 31%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 11?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.45% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #9- 0.53% - liesel
> #8- 0.55% - lisah0711
> #7- 0.77% - my3princes
> #6  - 1.05% - TIE Lucky'sMom & mommyof2Pirates
> #5- 1.08% - AUdisneyDad
> #4- 1.23% - ClassicPooh2
> #3- 1.38% - Disneywedding2010
> #2- 1.61% - 4Holidays
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.73% - cclovesdis*
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> *Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations CC !!!  *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL
> but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



Congratulations you bunch of losers   I'm very proud to be associated with so many losers 



tigger813 said:


> Nancy- Yeah for new baby!!! He is a handsome little angel!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Hi all, Feeling like I did last year this time, crummy from eating too much crap over the holidays. I ate a handful of M&Ms tonight and feel awful!
> 
> Spent the whole day cleaning and doing laundry! Ash's room is immaculate! FINALLY!
> 
> But I need to brag about Ashleigh now!!!!! She got her report card today and made HIGH HONORS!!!!! 5 A+'s! We are so proud of her! She worked really hard and despite her busy schedule she pulled it off! She will get her name in the paper and there is an after school party next Friday that she gets to attend! I am going to buy the Smurfs movie for her on Friday. We were going to get it for Christmas but we will just get it early. It's going to be on sale at Target on Friday so I will run there after work.
> 
> Busy week with the play, dancing, basketball and work. She had play practice and basketball tonight. TOmorrow she has dancing. Wednesday is play practice right after school On THursday she has play practice from 5:30-8:30 and she starts the first of 3 shows on Friday night. She is excited to finally do this!
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to get in bed and have some Pepto Bismol! Just feeling like I may not go to work in the morning! I have a client tomorrow night so I will just have to wait and see. Planning on wrapping presents and cleaning my room on Wednesday.
> 
> TTFN QUOTE]
> 
> Please tell Ash that we are proud of her.  That is certainly a ton of work and a huge accomplishment
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats Nancy.  Welcome back.  Take it slow and enjoy the next few weeks.  Don't try to do too much.  the second child throws the world into an entire new tailspin.
> 
> The new superintendent came into one of my calc classes yesterday.  He came in at the beginning while I was going over the schedule for the next few weeks.  The minute I mentioned one word of calculus he was out the door. It was pretty funny.
> 
> I didn't start the day too well.  I was stopped for speeding.  After he checked my record ( I have never gotten a ticket and only pulled over a couple of times) he changed it to a different infraction with no points on my lic.  BUT he gave me another ticket because one of my 3 break lights were out.  So $96 later I don't have any points  but fines to pay.
> 
> QOTD  I would love to be any where I don't have to cook or clean.  Maybe a spa with yoga  I would love DW but I think I could use a break this week.
> 
> I forgot to send in my weight yesterday but congrats cc for being on top again.
> 
> Have to get my lunch packed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the speeding ticket   I guess the superintendent isn't a math man
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I was almost to negative territory for the challenge on Friday and it looks like I will be by this Friday. My goal was originally 10 pounds, but now it is any loss. It looks like I will achieve that!
> Congratulations Nancy!
> 
> I had an emotional day yesterday, but it ended okay. I did not cry myself to sleep for the first time in a few days. Yesterday seemed like I'd start feeling better and then flop to even worse. Oh well. It is over now and today should be a good day.
> 
> I am waiting for an important phone call today. After I talk to her, I will be abl  to get a few things done. I would like to go to the gym today. I did yesterday, but didn't even make it through the warm-up before I felt too sick to continue. I ended up not even being sick. It was probably just emotional. Our closest Target is a few miles past the gym, so I may go there too. It all depends on when this person calls.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot, I have been 100% OP since Thanksgiving!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Honey, you have so much on your plate between looking for a job and dealing with your Mom.  It's no surprise that you are an emotional wreck.  I had a lot on my plate about 2 months ago and I will say that I am just now starting to feel like myself and most of our problems have resolved themselves.  Cry if you need to, vent when you can and most importantly take care of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> No time to read now, but wanted to throw out a QOTD:
> 
> What do you eat for breakfast and how long after you wake up do you eat.  What diet plan you are following would also be helpful in gauging if your go to breakfast would work for someone else.
> 
> 
> Deb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was bringing a sandwich thin coated with a skim coat of PB and sugar free jelly.  I found myself hungry a few hours later, but it is what I did for months.  Lately I've started making cooked oatmeal in the morning, one serving and I add a little real maple syrup (we have a sugarhouse) and put it in a thermos.  I get up at 4:45 and typically eat breakfast around 8.  I found if I ate when I first got up I wanted to eat every 2 hours and that was not good for me.  The oatmeal is more filling and keeps me satiated until noon.  I would like to say that I'm doing WW on my own, but the reality is that I need to relearn the program cause guessing isn't working.
> 
> 
> 
> glss1/2fll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I read this I am eating a bagel with peanut butter (just a thin/pretty much transparent amount!) and sipping tea. And I must claim a victory. I REALLY, really, really wanted to add cream to my cup and instead I put in a teeny splash of fat free milk.  Tea is a treat for me. Usually if I am working I have frosted mini wheats for breakfast. I did try some steel cut oats because everybody on here raves about them, but I decided I don't like my oats chewy. Maybe I cooked them wrong/not long enough. DH liked them. DS2, not so much! They really kept me full, though. Oh. And I take a thyroid pill first thing so am not supposed to eat until 30-60 minutes after that. Usually works well since I either get up and walk or get up and hit the gym.
> 
> LisaH--thanks for the coupon offer. I think I'm going to search Goodwill for workout clothes.  The sun came out for a bit right before it got dark yesterday. Maybe we'll see some more of it today!  Is there an icon for fingers crossed?!
> 
> Pamela--hope you are feeling better. Did the doctor have any advice/medicine for ya? I drink cranberry juice like crazy when I'm suspecting UTI. It usually cures it.
> 
> Ran 2.5 miles yesterday and it felt like I'd never reach the end! I thought I was going soooo slow, but was only 10 seconds slower than last time!  I've gone to my stretching class and gotten my 3 mile walk in this morning and just finished my bagel. Think I'll drink the rest of my pot of tea while reading the paper. Will probably hit Bible study class since I'm obviously not subbing! Tonight is girls' night out. We are meeting at a gelatto shop. yum I'll get the smallest dish and savor every bite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job on the exercise and light breakfast.  Hopefully the exercise won't feel as tough tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> BernardandMissBianca said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Waking Up Full of Awesome:* There was a time when you were five years old, and you woke up full of awesome. You knew you were awesome.   You loved yourself.   You thought you were beautiful, even with missing teeth and messy hair and mismatched socks inside your grubby sneakers.   You loved your body, and the things it could do.   You thought you were strong.   You knew you were smart.    Do you still have it? The awesome.   Did someone take it from you? Did you let them? Did you hand it over, because someone told you werent beautiful enough, thin enough, smart enough, good enough? Why the hell would you listen to them? Did you consider they might be full of crap?   Wouldnt that be nuts, to tell my little girl that in another five or ten years she might hate herself because she doesnt look like a starving and Photoshopped fashion model? Or even more bizarre, that she should be sexy over smart, beautiful over bold? Are you freaking kidding me?   Look at her. She is full of awesome.   You were, once. Maybe you still are. Maybe you are in the process of getting it back.   All I know is that if you arent waking up feeling like this about yourself, you are really missing out.--- How do we keep our daughters full of awesome.
> 
> *************************************
> 
> Read this on pinterest today. Love it!!! And yes, I have an addiction to pinterest, it's bad, real bad!! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a fabulous quote.  I think I'm going to have to look for my awesomeness, it must be hiding around here somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> jillbur said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say anywhere warm, but specifically Hawaii or Disney lol!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had steel cut oats in the slow cooker. I made a batch yesterday, so I will eat them everyday. It's so easy to grab and warm up at work. I ate about 2 hours after I woke up today. Usually it's about an hour and a half. I'm not following a diet plan. I am just trying to watch my calories.
> 
> I am hoping DS5 can go to school tomorrow, but I'm not so sure he'll make it. He was on fire last night so he is with my sister today. I will probably call off tomorrow if he's sick. My sister already watched DS8 two days last week when he was sick. I hope this is it for us and sicknesses until next winter!!
> 
> My day is all messed up. I have to pick DS8 up at a freind's house after work, go get DS5 from my sister's, get my inspection sticker for my car, and head home to make dinner. I really wanted to get to the gym to run today since it's been raining for 3 days now, but DS8 also has scouts tonight. They bake cookies for Meals on Wheels, so it's a fun time. I just don't know if I can squeeze in the gym today  If not, I will be there tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their day.
> 
> Jill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your so busy.  I hope your son feels better.  Sometimes we have to alter the plan just to have a mental break
> 
> 
> 
> Disneywedding2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been warned!
> 
> Before I headed to BLT Friday morning for my birthday weekend I jumped on the scale, 215! 1 pound away from my 10 pounds lost by Dec 2nd.
> 
> Alan dropped me at the resort and there were a ton of people in the lobby! I got checked in and was told "Oh we ran out of birthday buttons but I can give you a Spanish one" LOL. I sat outside waiting for my friend's ME bus to show up and shortly before it arrived I got the text that the room was ready. We went up to the room and WOW! We had a lake view room but we could see Space Mountain very clearly from our balcony. If you stood all the way to one side of the balcony you could see Magic Kingdom. Oh, and the best part? We were on the 14th floor! AWESOME view for the Wishes fireworks! I believe that partly happened because the cast member that checked me in noticed the note that it was my birthday. She asked if I wanted a high room. I told her "The higher the better" LOL.
> 
> We headed to DTD and ate lunch at Planet Hollywood. I can honestly say I did well eating the whole trip. We only live half an hour from Disney so I brought stuff from home for breakfast and light snack stuff so we weren't spending so much on meals. I think over the course of 4 days I spent less then 200 dollars (guesstimating) on food.
> 
> Okay so Planet Hollywood I had a turkey burger and fries. Man! That was the best turkey burger I've had at a restaurant, it was very filling. I only ate about 6 fries. Dinner I believe we just snacked in the room. I don't remember going out for dinner. I brought my pedometer from home with me because I wanted to know how much I was walking during the trip.* Day 1 we walked roughly 2.5 miles. *
> 
> Saturday was my birthday!  We had scrambled eggs and bagels in the room before heading to AMC at DTD. It took an hour and a half by bus between waiting on the bus at Contemporary to getting to the theater. We saw the Muppet movie and I LOVED IT! I even told Alan I want to go back this weekend so he can see it. Plus I've never been in an AMC theater and when we walked in there my jaw dropped  After the movie we headed back to the room to relax before my birthday dinner at *OHANA'S*!. *Day 2 we walked roughly 2.20 miles* After dinner we headed back to BLT and watched Wishes from our balcony
> 
> Sunday was Magic Kingdom and our first ever MVMCP!  I will say this right off I LOVED it! Personally to me it was worth the money. We went to MNSSHP party in September and I'll never be doing that again. I thought it was a waste of money. We did some rides before our lunch reservation at Tony's. Then after Tony's we found a bench very close to the castle and literally sat there for 4 hours, . We had an awesome view for everything! After we saw all the Christmas stuff I headed back to the resort & bestie went to ride a few rides. i was exhausted and just wanted to go back and relax because I knew we'd be at HS all day the next day.* We walked 3 miles that day. *
> 
> Not related to our fun we were having but we were just getting on our first ride at MK (Laugh Floor) and Alan called me. I told him "I'll call you back we're heading into a ride." Well, I instantly started panicing in my head. Why on earth is he calling me when he knows where I am? I instantly thought something was wrong. So we get out of the show and I call him. Long story short... WE GOT A RENTER FOR THE HOUSE!!  Dude, that was the BEST birthday present. They are planning to be moved in before Christmas.
> 
> Monday, we went to Hollywood Studios. First ride of the day: RnR was a WALK ON! We both were SHOCKED. We got off that and went to ToT and that was only a 20 minute wait.  Then we headed over and waited for the Beauty and the Beast show. After the show we headed over to Mama Melrose for our Fantasmic package meal. I had a caesar salad, 2 rolls, chicken parmesan, and cheesecake, YUM!
> 
> Now, it was warm when we got there that morning. We walked out of that restaurant a little after 3 and the cold front that Alan had warned me about came through in full force. I had to go to a shop and get a jacket because I was freezing. We did the Muppet show and then the movie ride and headed over to wait to be seated for our Fantasmic. OMG! then it started RAINING!! i was freezing and the only part of me that stayed dry was my feet (ironically). They still did the show and I told bestie "You can go see the Osbourne lights. I'm socked from head to toe and am miserable. I'm going back to the resort." So we went our seperate ways after the show.
> 
> I get back to the resort and realize I had lost my keycard somewhere so had to go to front desk to get a new one. I swung into the shop and grabbed a few lunchables to eat for dinner, LOL. I got back to the room and showered and threw my wet clothes in the wash. A few minutes after i started eating bestie came back to the room. We pretty much lounged for awhile and then started getting packed up. *I walked 3 miles. *
> 
> We got up this morning around 9 and we're out of the resort by 11. Alan came and picked me up and I told her goodbye there. I got home around 11:30 and have been going nonstop since I got home. I weighed myself just tos ee what the scale would say but took it with a grain of salt. I weigh myself in the morning.
> 
> Now, I'm off to go eat some lunch and unpack my suitcase!
> 
> Sorry, for the novel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fabulous birthday weekend.  I'm sure you're relieved to have the house rented.  Your room and view sounds awesome.
Click to expand...


----------



## my3princes

Finally caught up and it's not quite bedtime   I got some good news today.  A job that I was hoping to apply for only had one internal candidate so they are going to post it externally which means that I can apply for it.  Not sure when it will post, but within the next week or so.  I've shadowed for the position, but since I have a "term" position now I couldn't apply internally.  The person that I would share the office with really wants me to get the job and he has called me several times since I shadowed.  My boss also would like to see me get the position and she will be doing the hiring  The only snafu will be if a veteran applies that is qualified as they can block me.  Fingers crossed that this will work out.

I came home and had my Bealls order arrive.  I had ordered a lighted Palm Tree for our beach themed bedroom and it looks pretty cool.  Chris has mentioned twice that he loves it.  He says it reminds him of our Cancun vacation


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Been feeling lousy all day today. I was awake at 2:30 for some unknown reason and got maybe only another hours sleep. Felt nauseous for quite awhile and then realized that I had a fever. Took Izzie to school and came home and laid on the couch for the rest of the day. Fever was up and down all day. I didn't get much more sleep but at least I rested.

Got tomorrow off so I will run to pick up something at Target after dropping Izzie off. I will then come home and start wrapping some presents and cleaning my bedroom. I will have to go to Target again Friday afternoon with Ashleigh to pick up the Smurfs movie. 

I've got 2 batches of cookies to make on Friday for the concession stands at the play. I will be selling them before and during the play. Sunday morning I have to make pasta salad and homemade macaroni and cheese for the cast party.

We're catching up on shows right now. Watching Once Upon a Time right now. Hoping to watch Rudolph and the Biggest Loser though I really hope to go to bed early tonight. I will have some tylenol PM to hopefully help me sleep through the night.

TTFN


----------



## mackeysmom

my3princes said:


> I got some good news today.  A job that I was hoping to apply for only had one internal candidate so they are going to post it externally which means that I can apply for it.



Good luck 

I had a job interview today, or should I say I had a MARATHON job interview today!   Interviewed with three different people over the course of nearly four hours.     I am completely exhausted.  

The most frustrating part of it is the fact that the job is a very low-paying (nearly 50% paycut) support position.   Years ago, I used to do the hiring for positions like these - and we'd just be looking for recent college grads looking for something entry-level.    Now you have people with 20+ years job experience competing along side them.

It was interesting, though - there were about 6 of us in the interview waiting area.  All of the people my age (40-ish) or older were all wearing business suits - and the younger group were wearing jeans, leggings, sneakers, Uggs.  We were all there interviewing for the same position - but what a difference between the generations.   I felt OLD. 

When I got home, there was a message on my machine confirming the delivery of my elliptical tomorrow - I can't wait.  

Congrats to all of this week's losers - especially CC - way to go! 

- Laura


----------



## my3princes

mackeysmom said:


> Good luck
> 
> I had a job interview today, or should I say I had a MARATHON job interview today!   Interviewed with three different people over the course of nearly four hours.     I am completely exhausted.
> 
> The most frustrating part of it is the fact that the job is a very low-paying (nearly 50% paycut) support position.   Years ago, I used to do the hiring for positions like these - and we'd just be looking for recent college grads looking for something entry-level.    Now you have people with 20+ years job experience competing along side them.
> 
> It was interesting, though - there were about 6 of us in the interview waiting area.  All of the people my age (40-ish) or older were all wearing business suits - and the younger group were wearing jeans, leggings, sneakers, Uggs.  We were all there interviewing for the same position - but what a difference between the generations.   I felt OLD.
> 
> When I got home, there was a message on my machine confirming the delivery of my elliptical tomorrow - I can't wait.
> 
> Congrats to all of this week's losers - especially CC - way to go!
> 
> - Laura



We'll keep our fingers crossed for you.  Looking for a new job stinks.



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been feeling lousy all day today. I was awake at 2:30 for some unknown reason and got maybe only another hours sleep. Felt nauseous for quite awhile and then realized that I had a fever. Took Izzie to school and came home and laid on the couch for the rest of the day. Fever was up and down all day. I didn't get much more sleep but at least I rested.
> 
> Got tomorrow off so I will run to pick up something at Target after dropping Izzie off. I will then come home and start wrapping some presents and cleaning my bedroom. I will have to go to Target again Friday afternoon with Ashleigh to pick up the Smurfs movie.
> 
> I've got 2 batches of cookies to make on Friday for the concession stands at the play. I will be selling them before and during the play. Sunday morning I have to make pasta salad and homemade macaroni and cheese for the cast party.
> 
> We're catching up on shows right now. Watching Once Upon a Time right now. Hoping to watch Rudolph and the Biggest Loser though I really hope to go to bed early tonight. I will have some tylenol PM to hopefully help me sleep through the night.
> 
> TTFN



Hope you feel better


----------



## ougrad86

I haven't posted in almost a month.  November started out very badly with the passing of a dear aunt, my DMIL's sister.  She was in her 90's and in frail health, but still sad to happen.
Her younger brother came home from the funeral and took a nap and did not wake up.  They think it was a stroke, and he remained in a coma for several days until he passed away a week after she had.
He was our favorite uncle, we always went out of our way to spend time with him and his wife.  DH spent practically every summer on their farm when he was growing up.  He had been in frail health as well, but to have it happen so closely was very trying on DMIL, and they had always been closest to each other.
We had not made it out for the first funeral, this time DH decided he had to go (wanted to) and they asked him to be pallbearer as well.  I stayed home with DS.  As much as I loved this uncle, DS can't miss that much school with the classes he is taking.  So DH was gone almost an entire week.
I've been in a mild depression ever since.  Not even interested in following the boards for a while.  I did do my weigh-ins, but that was about the extent of it.  I'm finally starting to come out of it, looking forward to the trip home for Christmas and getting back on track.  I was OP, but I would relapse, then start again and relapse again.  Thanksgiving was the worst in terms of staying OP.  I had a decent Friday weigh-in but then just let go and ate all weekend - gained three pounds.
Have been very disciplined the last two days, got some walking in each day as well.  If I can manage this first week I know I can continue on, just need to see a little weight loss.  I've been playing with the same three pounds for the month, eating a little bit too much sweets (you keep thinking just one more won't matter, and end up eating too many), and basically watched my motivation go out the window.
But I have a trip I want to lose for - to be able to run (well, walk fast with my bad knees) across the park with DS and his friend, to enjoy the rides and not feel squashed, to have the energy to keep going all day and a good part of the night - all this in the middle of Spring Break!  And I have been feeling so blah (part of it the emotions, part of it not taking care of myself), I want to start feeling good and be healthy again.
Will take this to the end, I am determined to lose weight and feel better by the time this challenge is over - even if it is only 5 pounds or so - and use my WW over the holidays, with only a few indulgences.  I'll spend time visiting with the family instead of eating and if not too much cold and snow, take some long walks.
So I'm back on board - won't attempt to catch up with all of the questions and posts, since that would take forever - although I did read all of them! - almost 500!  Still a little crazy at work, but seems to have eased up a bit, so that is a good thing.  I have to leave right at 4:30 each day to pick up DS from his running club, since he would otherwise need to walk home in the dark.  Since that means I exercise while he takes his shower and dinner is cooking, and we eat later than normal, I may need to use lunch at work to keep up with my dissing!  There are many nights I am too tired to use the computer - especially after being on one all day.  But I can't sneak a look at the DIS at work very often - too many people can walk by and see me not working!
So picking myself up, dusting my self off, and starting back up again!


----------



## my3princes

ougrad86 said:


> I haven't posted in almost a month.  November started out very badly with the passing of a dear aunt, my DMIL's sister.  She was in her 90's and in frail health, but still sad to happen.
> Her younger brother came home from the funeral and took a nap and did not wake up.  They think it was a stroke, and he remained in a coma for several days until he passed away a week after she had.
> He was our favorite uncle, we always went out of our way to spend time with him and his wife.  DH spent practically every summer on their farm when he was growing up.  He had been in frail health as well, but to have it happen so closely was very trying on DMIL, and they had always been closest to each other.
> We had not made it out for the first funeral, this time DH decided he had to go (wanted to) and they asked him to be pallbearer as well.  I stayed home with DS.  As much as I loved this uncle, DS can't miss that much school with the classes he is taking.  So DH was gone almost an entire week.
> I've been in a mild depression ever since.  Not even interested in following the boards for a while.  I did do my weigh-ins, but that was about the extent of it.  I'm finally starting to come out of it, looking forward to the trip home for Christmas and getting back on track.  I was OP, but I would relapse, then start again and relapse again.  Thanksgiving was the worst in terms of staying OP.  I had a decent Friday weigh-in but then just let go and ate all weekend - gained three pounds.
> Have been very disciplined the last two days, got some walking in each day as well.  If I can manage this first week I know I can continue on, just need to see a little weight loss.  I've been playing with the same three pounds for the month, eating a little bit too much sweets (you keep thinking just one more won't matter, and end up eating too many), and basically watched my motivation go out the window.
> But I have a trip I want to lose for - to be able to run (well, walk fast with my bad knees) across the park with DS and his friend, to enjoy the rides and not feel squashed, to have the energy to keep going all day and a good part of the night - all this in the middle of Spring Break!  And I have been feeling so blah (part of it the emotions, part of it not taking care of myself), I want to start feeling good and be healthy again.
> Will take this to the end, I am determined to lose weight and feel better by the time this challenge is over - even if it is only 5 pounds or so - and use my WW over the holidays, with only a few indulgences.  I'll spend time visiting with the family instead of eating and if not too much cold and snow, take some long walks.
> So I'm back on board - won't attempt to catch up with all of the questions and posts, since that would take forever - although I did read all of them! - almost 500!  Still a little crazy at work, but seems to have eased up a bit, so that is a good thing.  I have to leave right at 4:30 each day to pick up DS from his running club, since he would otherwise need to walk home in the dark.  Since that means I exercise while he takes his shower and dinner is cooking, and we eat later than normal, I may need to use lunch as work to keep up with my dissing!  There are many nights I am too tired to use the computer - especially after being on one all day.  But I can't sneak a look at the DIS at work very often - too many people can walk by and see me not working!
> So picking myself up, dusting my self off, and starting back up again!



Welcome back.  I'm sorry about your losses, but glad that you're feeling better.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> i'll be trying to lose and exercise in earnest. i still have the WDW marathon in 2013 goal!!
> 
> i've missed you all! can't wait to be back



Once you regain some sleep and heal up again you will be back out there doing your thing around the college and that guy (I forget what you called him) will be giving you an even bigger thumbs up because now you will be pushing 2 kids.  You will get there girl just give yourself time to recupperate. oh and I cant tell you enough how cute matthew is.  He is just such a doll.



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.45% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #9- 0.53% - liesel
> #8- 0.55% - lisah0711
> #7- 0.77% - my3princes
> #6  - 1.05% - TIE Lucky'sMom & mommyof2Pirates
> #5- 1.08% - AUdisneyDad
> #4- 1.23% - ClassicPooh2
> #3- 1.38% - Disneywedding2010
> #2- 1.61% - 4Holidays
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.73% - cclovesdis*



Congrats to CC and all the losers this week and even if you didnt loose congrats for just sticking around and still making being healthy a priority.  I was so excited to be in the top 10 this week.  Havent seen that in a long while.



tigger813 said:


> But I need to brag about Ashleigh now!!!!! She got her report card today and made HIGH HONORS!!!!! 5 A+'s! We are so proud of her! She worked really hard and despite her busy schedule she pulled it off! She will get her name in the paper and there is an after school party next Friday that she gets to attend! I am going to buy the Smurfs movie for her on Friday. We were going to get it for Christmas but we will just get it early. It's going to be on sale at Target on Friday so I will run there after work.



Congrats to Ashley.  Wow that is alot of hard work and determination.  Thats wonderful.



dvccruiser76 said:


> DS loves both of those. Now he's into Prep & Landing and Merry Madagascar, which he calls "Move it" after the song they play in each Madagascar movie.



That is so cute.  My boys love prep and landing too.  I think that is on next week.  Although I am not positive...I really need to write the dates down.  There is too many shows now to keep track of.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Today I went to my mailbox in the union and this was waiting for me:



That is so exciting I have missed your news about getting into the program but congrats.  What will you be doing while you are there?



donac said:


> I didn't start the day too well.  I was stopped for speeding.  After he checked my record ( I have never gotten a ticket and only pulled over a couple of times) he changed it to a different infraction with no points on my lic.  BUT he gave me another ticket because one of my 3 break lights were out.  So $96 later I don't have any points  but fines to pay.



oh man dona that really stinks.  It could have been worse though at least you didnt get any points.



cclovesdis said:


> I had an emotional day yesterday, but it ended okay. I did not cry myself to sleep for the first time in a few days. Yesterday seemed like I'd start feeling better and then flop to even worse. Oh well. It is over now and today should be a good day.



Sorry for the rough day you had yesterday CC.  I hope today was better and that you got that important phone call and all is good.  Great job on staying OP for the past few days.



my3princes said:


> QOTD:
> 
> What do you eat for breakfast and how long after you wake up do you eat.  What diet plan you are following would also be helpful in gauging if your go to breakfast would work for someone else.
> 
> 
> Deb



This is the worst meal of the day for me.  Always has been.  I have to say it has gotten a bit better over the years.  In high school my breakfast was peanut butter cups and orange drink.  Now during the week I get 2 hashbrowns from mcdonalds and a diet coke.  It has been so routine for me that I have a really hard time breaking my routine.  I have tried a million times but it never sticks. I will just keep on trying.

On the weekend I have a bowl of cereal with fat free milk.




glss1/2fll said:


> Ran 2.5 miles yesterday and it felt like I'd never reach the end! I thought I was going soooo slow, but was only 10 seconds slower than last time!  I've gone to my stretching class and gotten my 3 mile walk in this morning and just finished my bagel. Think I'll drink the rest of my pot of tea while reading the paper. Will probably hit Bible study class since I'm obviously not subbing! Tonight is girls' night out. We are meeting at a gelatto shop. yum I'll get the smallest dish and savor every bite!



I hate those runs that feel like they will never end.  So not fun.  I hope you were able to curb the tempations of the gelatto tonight and just get a small.  That is a hard task so if you did stick with the plan make sure to give yourself a pat on the back.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Waking Up Full of Awesome:* There was a time when you were five years old, and you woke up full of awesome. You knew you were awesome.   You loved yourself.   You thought you were beautiful, even with missing teeth and messy hair and mismatched socks inside your grubby sneakers.   You loved your body, and the things it could do.   You thought you were strong.   You knew you were smart.    Do you still have it? The awesome.   Did someone take it from you? Did you let them? Did you hand it over, because someone told you werent beautiful enough, thin enough, smart enough, good enough? Why the hell would you listen to them? Did you consider they might be full of crap?   Wouldnt that be nuts, to tell my little girl that in another five or ten years she might hate herself because she doesnt look like a starving and Photoshopped fashion model? Or even more bizarre, that she should be sexy over smart, beautiful over bold? Are you freaking kidding me?   Look at her. She is full of awesome.   You were, once. Maybe you still are. Maybe you are in the process of getting it back.   All I know is that if you arent waking up feeling like this about yourself, you are really missing out.--- How do we keep our daughters full of awesome.
> 
> *************************************
> 
> Read this on pinterest today. Love it!!! And yes, I have an addiction to pinterest, it's bad, real bad!! LOL



I love this thanks for sharing.  I am in the process of getting my awesome back but I think I took it away from myself, no one else to blame.  well maybe those skinny models in the magazine, oh and my zumba instructor....she is so thin and fit it drives me insane.



jillbur said:


> I am hoping DS5 can go to school tomorrow, but I'm not so sure he'll make it. He was on fire last night so he is with my sister today. I will probably call off tomorrow if he's sick. My sister already watched DS8 two days last week when he was sick. I hope this is it for us and sicknesses until next winter!!



I hope DS feels better soon.  Never fun when they are sick.  It is tough being a working mom during these times.  I do the same thing.  Take of one day and then see who else I can find and feel horrible all day that I left my child sick with another person.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> You've been warned!



thanks for sharing your trip with us.  Sounds like you had a very magical birthday trip.  Im glad you also found a renter for the house that probably takes a load of stress off of you.  



my3princes said:


> Finally caught up and it's not quite bedtime   I got some good news today.  A job that I was hoping to apply for only had one internal candidate so they are going to post it externally which means that I can apply for it.



I hope the job you want works out for you Deb.  Good Luck.



mackeysmom said:


> Good luck
> 
> I had a job interview today, or should I say I had a MARATHON job interview today!   Interviewed with three different people over the course of nearly four hours.     I am completely exhausted.



That is so frustrating.  I cant believe they kept you there for 4 hours. Wow!
Well I hope it works out for you or that something even better comes up sooner.



ougrad86 said:


> I haven't posted in almost a month.



Sorry to hear of everything that has happened in the past month.  I hope you are feeling better soon and we are always here for you to vent your emotions.  Hang in there.

**********************************************************

Today was overall a pretty good day.  Had some frustrating things go on at work but just shrugged them off and left them on the doorstep when I left today.  I then took my Zumba class and boy is it a stress reliver.  I had a new instructor tonight and I loved her.  It was also in the gym tonight so it was much better.  Last night I was in the room with mirrors and lets just say I prefer not to see what I look like doing these moves.

I am happy to report that I have worked out 5 out of the last 7 days.  I feel like I have my mojo back. Look out!

On a sadder note my grammy who is 98 and has been progressively getting worse with her alzheimers is going to be placed in a nursing home tomorrow.  My Aunt has been caring for her and just cant handle it anymore.  There are many sleepless nights and my grammy has been getting more and more violent over the past few months.  It is just so sad.

Hope to talk to you all very soon!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Did 76 minutes on the treadmill today. Burned just about all the calories I consumed today. Today, I found my awesome. Need to look for it again tomorrow, but today I found it.

Wanted to share this blog with you before I head to bed. It's about a girls journey to lose 135 pounds. If you looked at her now you would never guess she weighed 268 pounds. 

http://www.canyoustayfordinner.com/my-weight-loss-journey/


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Once you regain some sleep and heal up again you will be back out there doing your thing around the college and that guy (I forget what you called him) will be giving you an even bigger thumbs up because now you will be pushing 2 kids.  You will get there girl just give yourself time to recupperate. oh and I cant tell you enough how cute matthew is.  He is just such a doll.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to CC and all the losers this week and even if you didnt loose congrats for just sticking around and still making being healthy a priority.  I was so excited to be in the top 10 this week.  Havent seen that in a long while.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Ashley.  Wow that is alot of hard work and determination.  Thats wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute.  My boys love prep and landing too.  I think that is on next week.  Although I am not positive...I really need to write the dates down.  There is too many shows now to keep track of.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so exciting I have missed your news about getting into the program but congrats.  What will you be doing while you are there?
> 
> 
> 
> oh man dona that really stinks.  It could have been worse though at least you didnt get any points.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rough day you had yesterday CC.  I hope today was better and that you got that important phone call and all is good.  Great job on staying OP for the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the worst meal of the day for me.  Always has been.  I have to say it has gotten a bit better over the years.  In high school my breakfast was peanut butter cups and orange drink.  Now during the week I get 2 hashbrowns from mcdonalds and a diet coke.  It has been so routine for me that I have a really hard time breaking my routine.  I have tried a million times but it never sticks. I will just keep on trying.
> 
> On the weekend I have a bowl of cereal with fat free milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those runs that feel like they will never end.  So not fun.  I hope you were able to curb the tempations of the gelatto tonight and just get a small.  That is a hard task so if you did stick with the plan make sure to give yourself a pat on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thanks for sharing.  I am in the process of getting my awesome back but I think I took it away from myself, no one else to blame.  well maybe those skinny models in the magazine, oh and my zumba instructor....she is so thin and fit it drives me insane.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope DS feels better soon.  Never fun when they are sick.  It is tough being a working mom during these times.  I do the same thing.  Take of one day and then see who else I can find and feel horrible all day that I left my child sick with another person.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing your trip with us.  Sounds like you had a very magical birthday trip.  Im glad you also found a renter for the house that probably takes a load of stress off of you.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the job you want works out for you Deb.  Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so frustrating.  I cant believe they kept you there for 4 hours. Wow!
> Well I hope it works out for you or that something even better comes up sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of everything that has happened in the past month.  I hope you are feeling better soon and we are always here for you to vent your emotions.  Hang in there.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Today was overall a pretty good day.  Had some frustrating things go on at work but just shrugged them off and left them on the doorstep when I left today.  I then took my Zumba class and boy is it a stress reliver.  I had a new instructor tonight and I loved her.  It was also in the gym tonight so it was much better.  Last night I was in the room with mirrors and lets just say I prefer not to see what I look like doing these moves.
> 
> I am happy to report that I have worked out 5 out of the last 7 days.  I feel like I have my mojo back. Look out!
> 
> On a sadder note my grammy who is 98 and has been progressively getting worse with her alzheimers is going to be placed in a nursing home tomorrow.  My Aunt has been caring for her and just cant handle it anymore.  There are many sleepless nights and my grammy has been getting more and more violent over the past few months.  It is just so sad.
> 
> Hope to talk to you all very soon!



Great job leaving work at the doorstep and getting in all those workouts   So sorry about your Grammy, know that the nursing home will keep her safe.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Did 76 minutes on the treadmill today. Burned just about all the calories I consumed today. Today, I found my awesome. Need to look for it again tomorrow, but today I found it.
> 
> Wanted to share this blog with you before I head to bed. It's about a girls journey to lose 135 pounds. If you looked at her now you would never guess she weighed 268 pounds.
> 
> http://www.canyoustayfordinner.com/my-weight-loss-journey/



You go girl


----------



## my3princes

Wednesday QOTD:  That special someone in your life is searching for that perfect gift, you know the one that would make you cry on Christmas morning.  What would that gift be?


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11!
> This weeks group loss = 13.3 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.22 %
> Total group weight loss so far 332.8 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.45% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #9- 0.53% - liesel
> #8- 0.55% - lisah0711
> #7- 0.77% - my3princes
> #6  - 1.05% - TIE Lucky'sMom & mommyof2Pirates
> #5- 1.08% - AUdisneyDad
> #4- 1.23% - ClassicPooh2
> #3- 1.38% - Disneywedding2010
> #2- 1.61% - 4Holidays
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.73% - cclovesdis*


Congratulations to all our top losers!!  And a big whoo for you, *CC*, for your second week in a row as biggest loser!!!  You are doing fabulously!!  Keep it up girl!!  You're inspiring me!!

Good morning everyone!  

Big hugs to those in need.  I hope everyone feeling under the weather is feeling better again soon.  

*OUgrad*-So sorry for your loss.  It's so hard to lose a loved one, but two so quick is just so ovewehelming.  Sending you good thoughts, and don't be too hard on yourself, take the time to grieve that you need.  There is no time schedule, and we are here to listen.

*Lindsay*-So sorry about your grammy.  It's got to be so hard on everyone, but it's the right thing to do for her.  Good work on the zumba.  It does look like so much fun, but I'm sure I wouldn't want to watch myself in a mirror either.  

*Laura*-Isn't it amazing the difference in the generations.  I can't imagine ever wearing jeans to an interview, never mind leggings and uggs.  Good luck, hope you get this job or one soon.  Enjoy the eliptical today!! Come back later and let us know how sore you are.  In a good way of course.

*Gretchen*-I got chills for you when I saw the disney welcome.  You must be so over the top excited.  I'm so excited for you. 

*Buffy*-I love your post about feeling awesome.  We all should be celebrating our awesomeness every day.  Why is it so hard to see the good in ourselves sometimes.  Congrats on the treadmill!! 76 min is AWESOME!!

*Deb*-Good luck with the job interview.  Hope you get it! The palm tree sounds cute, and I remember the pics you posted of your room before, I bet it looks great.  

*LisaH*-How is Aulani??  Am I sitting beside you sipping a pina colada?  I think I am.  Ahhhhhh this is heaven.  Congrats on being in the top 10 again!!  Is this 3 weeks in a row for you?   YOu are a rock star!!

*Sue*-Thanks for being out weighkeeper.  Hope you are better soon with the antibiotic.  Michael was so much better after the first day of the Z-pak, hope you are too.  

Hello to everyone I've missed.  Hope all is well, and you all are having a relaxing, holiday season.

We have been busy.  Ds has wanted a dog forever, and after a lot of soul searching, I've decided to make that dream come true for him.  I told him saturday and gave him the book Puppies for Dummies and we went to the shelter for the first time sunday.  We're going to go back tonight and tomorrow night, and if we find the right doggie for us, we'd love to bring him home tomorrow night.  I have a long weekend off, so we'd have some time to get adjusted to each other.  I'm vascillating back and forth between a puppy, 4-6 months, or around a year.  We met with 2 dogs in the private rooms on sunday, but didn't think one was right for us, the other we were iffy about, but he got adopted, so that was our answer.  There are so many dogs available at this shelter.  I've been watching the shelter for 4-5 weeks now, and each week they seem to have 20-40 new dogs available.  I've heard you will know it when you meet the right dog for you, and I'm hoping that is true.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## cclovesdis

I only have a few minutes now, but I plan to be back on later.

Thanks Lindsay, Deb, and Kathy!  Yesterday was a better day. The person called late in the afternoon, after my mom came home from work. We managed to have the conversation, but it would have been easier if I didn't have to be so secretive. The good news is that things are looking up and hopefully I won't be on this rollercoaster much longer.

Now, the bad news is that I am on a new diet. This one is a high-gluten diet. I am scheduled to have an endoscopy and I need to eat wheat, barley, etc. until then. I am not very happy about it. I already feel more tired and my stomach is doing flip-flops. Oh, and my weight is up. 

Pamper Week, Wednesday, 11/30: Spend some time doing something just for you.


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> *Gretchen*-I got chills for you when I saw the disney welcome.  You must be so over the top excited.  I'm so excited for you.
> 
> We have been busy.  Ds has wanted a dog forever, and after a lot of soul searching, I've decided to make that dream come true for him.  I told him saturday and gave him the book Puppies for Dummies and we went to the shelter for the first time sunday.  We're going to go back tonight and tomorrow night, and if we find the right doggie for us, we'd love to bring him home tomorrow night.  I have a long weekend off, so we'd have some time to get adjusted to each other.  I'm vascillating back and forth between a puppy, 4-6 months, or around a year.  We met with 2 dogs in the private rooms on sunday, but didn't think one was right for us, the other we were iffy about, but he got adopted, so that was our answer.  There are so many dogs available at this shelter.  I've been watching the shelter for 4-5 weeks now, and each week they seem to have 20-40 new dogs available.  I've heard you will know it when you meet the right dog for you, and I'm hoping that is true.



*Lindsay,* I will be doing Main Entrance Operations. It could be a variety of things, and I've requested parking lots, but won't know for sure until I get there. 

*Kathy*, I am very excited! It still doesn't quite feel real, but that happens every time. It doesn't feel real until I'm actually there.

That is great that you are adopting a dog from a shelter.  Both our cat and our dog were shelter pets. We got our dog almost 11 years ago, and he was about a year old at that time. Fully grown golden retriever/St. Bernard mix. There were only three dogs at the shelter: one was a German shepherd, which we didn't want due to bad past experiences with that type. I can't remember what breed he was, but I heard after the fact that they had to put him to sleep-his anxieties and habits were just too hard to break and no one would adopt him. I didn't want a dog, but my mom and brother loved "Bruno", so he is who we took home. He was left on the street, so he has some fears: especially thunderstorms, and he was very aggressive towards men with low voices and beards; we figure someone like that must have abused him. 





Our cat we adopted two and a half years ago. She came from the SPCA cat branch at our local mall. We played with several different cats in the private rooms, and she was the last one. She was just so happy and purred instantly. She was two when we brought her home and she doesn't really seem to have many quirks-except that she hates scented things. We found this out the hard way recently when she wasn't using her litter box, and Mom realized the litter was scented!


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela* what did the DR say?
> 
> UTI.... oh well.  I got on an antibiotic and felt normal within hours.  Can't beat that.  She recommended cranberry tablets, two a day. Increased UTIs is something that can happen as we age and hormones change etc, so I need to start being proactive in the prevention.
> 
> So we are back from New Jersey and we survived Thanksgiving even though I cooked twice.
> Today I am officially done with Blink Elementary school. I know it sounds stupid and in the grand scheme of things it's not that big of a deal but some damn teacher tore my 4 foot by 8 foot cornucopia to gain access to an outlet to plug in a TV. First off last time I checked there were 2-3 outlets on every wall in the cafeteria, why that one?! And it's not like there aren't outlets in every damn room in the building. I mean really!??!? It was beyond disrespectful. I popped off an email to the principal saying that I was taking it down tomorrow and I refuse to put another back up. It took 2 of us 2 1/2 days to make it and a week to cut out all the shapes so each kid could write what they were thankful for.
> I know it's not a big deal but it was a big deal to me and I really shouldn't take it personally but I do.
> UGH ok, vent over.
> 
> I've been trying to stay on plan but it's not going well. Not sure why. I really really want to do well but my head just isn't in the game this week. I'm not sure what my problem is. the scale isn't moving but my pants are a little looser then usual, so that's good.
> 
> ACK, Ok gotta get DS15, indoor track started today. See YA!!!!



I know exactly how you are feeling!  I've had similar feelings in regards to running VBS at my church.... very unappreciated and taken advantage of and put upon.  

WOOHOO on looser pants!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> hello my lovely friends! it's been forever since i've been on here. so long that i went and had a baby
> 
> matthew john was born on saturday evening. 6lb 15.5oz, 20.5inches. we just got home today and my older son seems to be loving his little bro....so far.
> 
> what's that have to do with biggest loser? oh maybe because i gained 43 pounds during the pregnancy  and when i got on the scale when i got home i had lost only SEVEN POUNDS! so i have a long way to go and need to commit back to this group. once i heal from all the superfun lady-part issues i'll be trying to lose and exercise in earnest. i still have the WDW marathon in 2013 goal!!
> 
> i've missed you all! can't wait to be back




HUGE congratulations on your new bundle of love!  Cherish these days, even through your exhaustion!  

The weight will start dropping, I promise.  Give yourself a few weeks of (relative) rest and recovery before worrying about exercise and weight loss.  

Glad you are back with us!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.45% - AUdisneyDad DW
> #9- 0.53% - liesel
> #8- 0.55% - lisah0711
> #7- 0.77% - my3princes
> #6  - 1.05% - TIE Lucky'sMom & mommyof2Pirates
> #5- 1.08% - AUdisneyDad
> #4- 1.23% - ClassicPooh2
> #3- 1.38% - Disneywedding2010
> #2- 1.61% - 4Holidays
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 1.73% - cclovesdis*



Monsterous congrats to all of our Big Losers!  Especially during this holiday season!!  



tigger813 said:


> Nancy- Yeah for new baby!!! He is a handsome little angel!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Hi all, Feeling like I did last year this time, crummy from eating too much crap over the holidays. I ate a handful of M&Ms tonight and feel awful!
> 
> Spent the whole day cleaning and doing laundry! Ash's room is immaculate! FINALLY!
> 
> But I need to brag about Ashleigh now!!!!! She got her report card today and made HIGH HONORS!!!!! 5 A+'s! We are so proud of her! She worked really hard and despite her busy schedule she pulled it off! She will get her name in the paper and there is an after school party next Friday that she gets to attend! I am going to buy the Smurfs movie for her on Friday. We were going to get it for Christmas but we will just get it early. It's going to be on sale at Target on Friday so I will run there after work.
> 
> Busy week with the play, dancing, basketball and work. She had play practice and basketball tonight. TOmorrow she has dancing. Wednesday is play practice right after school On THursday she has play practice from 5:30-8:30 and she starts the first of 3 shows on Friday night. She is excited to finally do this!
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to get in bed and have some Pepto Bismol! Just feeling like I may not go to work in the morning! I have a client tomorrow night so I will just have to wait and see. Planning on wrapping presents and cleaning my room on Wednesday.
> 
> TTFN




Big  Disboard hugs for Ashley!  Such a smart girl and such a go-getter!  

Hope you are feeling better Tracey.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm sure you'll make it back for his birthday again sometime! I'm so excited I'll be there for my 21st. I've decided that I'm going to get a bunch of people together and go get a Kitchen Sink from Beaches and Cream, a Sunken Treasure from Hurricane Hanna's, and then go to Jellyrolls at the Boardwalk.
> 
> Sounds like a plan!!
> 
> 
> Today I went to my mailbox in the union and this was waiting for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My purple postcard!
> I was supposed to meet with the dean of the college today to go over my paperwork, but once again, she was out. So I rescheduled for tomorrow. I also need to go to financial aid and have them cancel my loans for next semester. The campus reps for the program are having a send off party on Thursday evening for those of us who are going next semester to meet each other and ask any questions, so I'm going to try to go to that![/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]




WOOHOO for the big purple postcard!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks everyone! I was almost to negative territory for the challenge on Friday and it looks like I will be by this Friday. My goal was originally 10 pounds, but now it is any loss. It looks like I will achieve that!
> 
> Congratulations Nancy!
> 
> I had an emotional day yesterday, but it ended okay. I did not cry myself to sleep for the first time in a few days. Yesterday seemed like I'd start feeling better and then flop to even worse. Oh well. It is over now and today should be a good day.
> 
> I am waiting for an important phone call today. After I talk to her, I will be abl  to get a few things done. I would like to go to the gym today. I did yesterday, but didn't even make it through the warm-up before I felt too sick to continue. I ended up not even being sick. It was probably just emotional. Our closest Target is a few miles past the gym, so I may go there too. It all depends on when this person calls.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot, I have been 100% OP since Thanksgiving!



Sorry you have been unhappy, but a big WOOHOO on the 100% OP!!!



glss1/2fll said:


> Pamela--hope you are feeling better. Did the doctor have any advice/medicine for ya? I drink cranberry juice like crazy when I'm suspecting UTI. It usually cures it.
> 
> Got myself on antibiotics and seem to be pretty well mended.  Doctor recommended cranberry tablets.  Said you would have to take in lots of calories in the form of cranberry juice to work very well.  Since I'm not a fan, I think I'll stick with the tablets (if I can remember to buy them!)
> 
> Ran 2.5 miles yesterday and it felt like I'd never reach the end! I thought I was going soooo slow, but was only 10 seconds slower than last time!  I've gone to my stretching class and gotten my 3 mile walk in this morning and just finished my bagel. Think I'll drink the rest of my pot of tea while reading the paper. Will probably hit Bible study class since I'm obviously not subbing! Tonight is girls' night out. We are meeting at a gelatto shop. yum I'll get the smallest dish and savor every bite!



Good job with the run!  Enjoy your Bible study and girls' night out!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Waking Up Full of Awesome:* There was a time when you were five years old, and you woke up full of awesome. You knew you were awesome.   You loved yourself.   You thought you were beautiful, even with missing teeth and messy hair and mismatched socks inside your grubby sneakers.   You loved your body, and the things it could do.   You thought you were strong.   You knew you were smart.    Do you still have it? The awesome.   Did someone take it from you? Did you let them? Did you hand it over, because someone told you werent beautiful enough, thin enough, smart enough, good enough? Why the hell would you listen to them? Did you consider they might be full of crap?   Wouldnt that be nuts, to tell my little girl that in another five or ten years she might hate herself because she doesnt look like a starving and Photoshopped fashion model? Or even more bizarre, that she should be sexy over smart, beautiful over bold? Are you freaking kidding me?   Look at her. She is full of awesome.   You were, once. Maybe you still are. Maybe you are in the process of getting it back.   All I know is that if you arent waking up feeling like this about yourself, you are really missing out.--- How do we keep our daughters full of awesome.
> 
> *************************************



First of all, YOU are awesome Buffy!!  Anyone who does everything that you do and keeps up with all those kids and such MUST be awesome!

Second.... thanks for sharing this.  I hope my daughter is aware of just how AWESOME she is!  I'll be sure to remind her today!



jillbur said:


> I am hoping DS5 can go to school tomorrow, but I'm not so sure he'll make it. He was on fire last night so he is with my sister today. I will probably call off tomorrow if he's sick. My sister already watched DS8 two days last week when he was sick. I hope this is it for us and sicknesses until next winter!!
> 
> Hope your DS is better today!
> 
> My day is all messed up. I have to pick DS8 up at a freind's house after work, go get DS5 from my sister's, get my inspection sticker for my car, and head home to make dinner. I really wanted to get to the gym to run today since it's been raining for 3 days now, but DS8 also has scouts tonight. They bake cookies for Meals on Wheels, so it's a fun time. I just don't know if I can squeeze in the gym today If not, I will be there tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their day.
> 
> Jill



Enjoy your busy day!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> You've been warned!
> 
> Before I headed to BLT Friday morning for my birthday weekend I jumped on the scale, 215! 1 pound away from my 10 pounds lost by Dec 2nd.
> 
> Sorry, for the novel...



Actually I enjoyed your mini-trip report!  Thanks for sharing it!  Sounds like a good visit (except for the rain, of course!).



my3princes said:


> Finally caught up and it's not quite bedtime . I got some good news today.  A job that I was hoping to apply for only had one internal candidate so they are going to post it externally which means that I can apply for it.  Not sure when it will post, but within the next week or so.  I've shadowed for the position, but since I have a "term" position now I couldn't apply internally.  The person that I would share the office with really wants me to get the job and he has called me several times since I shadowed.  My boss also would like to see me get the position and she will be doing the hiring. The only snafu will be if a veteran applies that is qualified as they can block me.  Fingers crossed that this will work out.
> 
> I came home and had my Bealls order arrive.  I had ordered a lighted Palm Tree for our beach themed bedroom and it looks pretty cool.  Chris has mentioned twice that he loves it.  He says it reminds him of our Cancun vacation




Fingers crossed and prayers going out for the new position!!



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been feeling lousy all day today. I was awake at 2:30 for some unknown reason and got maybe only another hours sleep. Felt nauseous for quite awhile and then realized that I had a fever. Took Izzie to school and came home and laid on the couch for the rest of the day. Fever was up and down all day. I didn't get much more sleep but at least I rested.
> 
> Got tomorrow off so I will run to pick up something at Target after dropping Izzie off. I will then come home and start wrapping some presents and cleaning my bedroom. I will have to go to Target again Friday afternoon with Ashleigh to pick up the Smurfs movie.
> 
> I've got 2 batches of cookies to make on Friday for the concession stands at the play. I will be selling them before and during the play. Sunday morning I have to make pasta salad and homemade macaroni and cheese for the cast party.
> 
> We're catching up on shows right now. Watching Once Upon a Time right now. Hoping to watch Rudolph and the Biggest Loser though I really hope to go to bed early tonight. I will have some tylenol PM to hopefully help me sleep through the night.
> 
> TTFN



Oh my.... hope you get better soon!



mackeysmom said:


> I had a job interview today, or should I say I had a MARATHON job interview today!   Interviewed with three different people over the course of nearly four hours.  I am completely exhausted.
> 
> The most frustrating part of it is the fact that the job is a very low-paying (nearly 50% paycut) support position.   Years ago, I used to do the hiring for positions like these - and we'd just be looking for recent college grads looking for something entry-level.    Now you have people with 20+ years job experience competing along side them.
> 
> It was interesting, though - there were about 6 of us in the interview waiting area.  All of the people my age (40-ish) or older were all wearing business suits - and the younger group were wearing jeans, leggings, sneakers, Uggs.  We were all there interviewing for the same position - but what a difference between the generations.   I felt OLD.
> 
> When I got home, there was a message on my machine confirming the delivery of my elliptical tomorrow - I can't wait.
> 
> Congrats to all of this week's losers - especially CC - way to go!
> 
> - Laura



I'm sure that your more professional attire will serve you well.  I saw a man applying for a job at the gourmet store at the mall yesterday.  He was asking for an application and was offering his resume if they didn't have an application available.  I looked over and he was standing there wearing jeans and t-shirt, toothpick stuck in his mouth.....   I wouldn't have hired hiim to mow my lawn with that stupid toothpick hanging from his pie hole!  I was disgusted.  




ougrad86 said:


> I haven't posted in almost a month.  November started out very badly with the passing of a dear aunt, my DMIL's sister.  She was in her 90's and in frail health, but still sad to happen.
> Her younger brother came home from the funeral and took a nap and did not wake up.  They think it was a stroke, and he remained in a coma for several days until he passed away a week after she had.
> He was our favorite uncle, we always went out of our way to spend time with him and his wife.  DH spent practically every summer on their farm when he was growing up.  He had been in frail health as well, but to have it happen so closely was very trying on DMIL, and they had always been closest to each other.
> We had not made it out for the first funeral, this time DH decided he had to go (wanted to) and they asked him to be pallbearer as well.  I stayed home with DS.  As much as I loved this uncle, DS can't miss that much school with the classes he is taking.  So DH was gone almost an entire week.
> I've been in a mild depression ever since.  Not even interested in following the boards for a while.  I did do my weigh-ins, but that was about the extent of it.  I'm finally starting to come out of it, looking forward to the trip home for Christmas and getting back on track.  I was OP, but I would relapse, then start again and relapse again.  Thanksgiving was the worst in terms of staying OP.  I had a decent Friday weigh-in but then just let go and ate all weekend - gained three pounds.
> Have been very disciplined the last two days, got some walking in each day as well.  If I can manage this first week I know I can continue on, just need to see a little weight loss.  I've been playing with the same three pounds for the month, eating a little bit too much sweets (you keep thinking just one more won't matter, and end up eating too many), and basically watched my motivation go out the window.
> But I have a trip I want to lose for - to be able to run (well, walk fast with my bad knees) across the park with DS and his friend, to enjoy the rides and not feel squashed, to have the energy to keep going all day and a good part of the night - all this in the middle of Spring Break!  And I have been feeling so blah (part of it the emotions, part of it not taking care of myself), I want to start feeling good and be healthy again.
> Will take this to the end, I am determined to lose weight and feel better by the time this challenge is over - even if it is only 5 pounds or so - and use my WW over the holidays, with only a few indulgences.  I'll spend time visiting with the family instead of eating and if not too much cold and snow, take some long walks.
> So I'm back on board - won't attempt to catch up with all of the questions and posts, since that would take forever - although I did read all of them! - almost 500!  Still a little crazy at work, but seems to have eased up a bit, so that is a good thing.  I have to leave right at 4:30 each day to pick up DS from his running club, since he would otherwise need to walk home in the dark.  Since that means I exercise while he takes his shower and dinner is cooking, and we eat later than normal, I may need to use lunch at work to keep up with my dissing!  There are many nights I am too tired to use the computer - especially after being on one all day.  But I can't sneak a look at the DIS at work very often - too many people can walk by and see me not working!
> So picking myself up, dusting my self off, and starting back up again!




Glad you found your way back to us!  Sorry you've had so many losses in your life lately.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today was overall a pretty good day.  Had some frustrating things go on at work but just shrugged them off and left them on the doorstep when I left today.  I then took my Zumba class and boy is it a stress reliver.  I had a new instructor tonight and I loved her.  It was also in the gym tonight so it was much better.  Last night I was in the room with mirrors and lets just say I prefer not to see what I look like doing these moves.
> 
> I am happy to report that I have worked out 5 out of the last 7 days.  I feel like I have my mojo back. Look out!
> 
> On a sadder note my grammy who is 98 and has been progressively getting worse with her alzheimers is going to be placed in a nursing home tomorrow.  My Aunt has been caring for her and just cant handle it anymore.  There are many sleepless nights and my grammy has been getting more and more violent over the past few months.  It is just so sad.
> 
> Hope to talk to you all very soon!



Enjoy your Zumba... it is definitely quite a workout!

Sorry about your Grammy.  Alzheimer's is EVIL... just plain evil.  I'll say a prayer for grammy andyour entire family.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Did 76 minutes on the treadmill today. Burned just about all the calories I consumed today. Today, I found my awesome. Need to look for it again tomorrow, but today I found it.
> 
> Wanted to share this blog with you before I head to bed. It's about a girls journey to lose 135 pounds. If you looked at her now you would never guess she weighed 268 pounds.
> 
> http://www.canyoustayfordinner.com/my-weight-loss-journey/



Awesome job burning so many calories!!!

I will take a peek at the blog later.  I'm at work right now.



my3princes said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  That special someone in your life is searching for that perfect gift, you know the one that would make you cry on Christmas morning.  What would that gift be?



A full college scholarship for both of my kids.  Honestly, that is all I can think of right now.  There isn't much for myself that isn't totally frivolous that I can think of that I would like.... but if we are talking TOTALLY frivolous... DVC membership or something like that would be super!



mikamah said:


> We have been busy.  Ds has wanted a dog forever, and after a lot of soul searching, I've decided to make that dream come true for him.  I told him saturday and gave him the book Puppies for Dummies and we went to the shelter for the first time sunday.  We're going to go back tonight and tomorrow night, and if we find the right doggie for us, we'd love to bring him home tomorrow night.  I have a long weekend off, so we'd have some time to get adjusted to each other.  I'm vascillating back and forth between a puppy, 4-6 months, or around a year.  We met with 2 dogs in the private rooms on sunday, but didn't think one was right for us, the other we were iffy about, but he got adopted, so that was our answer.  There are so many dogs available at this shelter.  I've been watching the shelter for 4-5 weeks now, and each week they seem to have 20-40 new dogs available.  I've heard you will know it when you meet the right dog for you, and I'm hoping that is true.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



I've been keeping up with the dog story over on the Princess board.  No need to rush into a decision.... you are choosing a family member who will live with you for possibly the next 10+ years... it needs to be the RIGHT choice, not the quick choice.... but I'm sure you realize this.  

***********

Happy Wednesday friends!  I'm at work today, but I am trying to catch up here when I have a minute.

UTI is definitely improved.  Modern antibiotics are amazing!  

Today is our last robotics meeting before our big competition this Saturday.  And I started realizing that (presuming we don't win at States) that this is my DS's last week of FLL robotics.... something that has been a big part of his life (and my life as a coach) for 5 years now!  I got a bit misty thinking about him passing from this phase of life!  I can't imagine how I will be when DD swims her last meet with her club team.  By that point she will have swum with them for 9 years!

Anyhow.... I digress.  I had an excellent walk outside yesterday....it was on a trail, so I couldn't really run any of it, but I broke into a jog where ever the trail was pretty clear.  It was a good workout and probably the last outdoor workout of the year when I could take off my jacket!!

I need to prep for my next group.... I'm in music today and I've got 3rd graders next.  TTYL..................P


----------



## tigger813

Thanks everyone! I'm feeling much better today! 

Thanks for the congrats for Ash as well!

Got a great night's sleep last night thanks to my dear friend, NYQUIL!

Got up and after sending the kids off to school I ran up to Nashua to Target and BB&B! I got everything I needed today and was back at the house by 10:10. I then started to wrap some gifts and then I got asked to come watch the front desk at the spa for about an hour. I need to get back home before getting the kids as I left stuff lying all over my bed. I hid some wrapped gifts away. 

Tonight I'm going to start baking cookies for the play concessions on Friday night. On Sunday morning I will make the pasta salads and the mac and cheese for the cast party.

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon everyone!

I was going nonstop most of the day after I got home. I got a short 20 minute workout in last night before crashing around midnight. I was up around 10am and watched an episode of CSI Miami with Alan while he made me breakfast. Now, I'm downloading all my vacation pictures to my Shutterfly account. Then I'm planning on making photo books of the pictures and sending one here and the other one to my friend who went with me. Plus they are having an awesome deal right now! I also need to get pictures together of Josh, Maddie, their funeral, etc. I need to get a photobook made for my step daughter. I'm going to do two seperate bookes, one of pictures of her, Josh and Maddie and then the funeral pictures in a seperate book. I'm not sure if her mom will give her that book right away or not but I know that at some point (maybe in a few years) she would appreciate having them.

I need to unpack my suitcase still. I'm also planning on calling Disney and getting prices for a trip for next December for just Alan and I. We're out of DVC points until 2013 but now with us having a renter in the house I can afford to pay for a trip out of pocket. I'm thinking BLT again because well I can't really get Alan to go anywhere else, LOL. He just loves that resort so much which I don't blame him. I love being so close to the monorail and MK!


----------



## liesel

Hi everyone!    I've been trying to follow along when I can, sorry I haven't had time for replies lately.  I've been sick for almost 2 weeks and it has derailed my Tink training and otherwise been making my life miserable.  The only exercise I've done the last 2 weeks is one walk and my 5K turkey trot last Thursday.  I am starting to feel a little better, but of course now I have TOM to contend with too.

*A special welcome back and congratulations to Nancy!*  I'm sure you are going to get a fantastic whoosh this week, once your body gets a chance to recover.

*Sue* Thanks so much for coaching this week, its good to see you back!   for everything you've been going through lately.

*DisneyWedding2010* I enjoyed reading your mini report and  on finding a renter and doing so well lately.  I loved your picture of Maddie.

*Tracey* I'm glad to hear you are feeling better.

*Lindsay* Sorry to hear about your grandmother.  I hope she is nearby so you can visit.

*Buffy* Very awesome quote!

*Dona* Sorry about the speeding ticket.

*Gretchen* I'm very excited for you and enjoy hearing all of your plans.  Do they have dorm type housing for you?

*Laura* Hopefully having a marathon interview is a good sign.  Fingers crossed you find something soon!

*Kathy* I'm can't wait to hear about the new dog, very fun times!

*CC* I"m sending major  and  your way every time I read one of you posts.  Congrats on being the biggest loser and staying OP despite everything!

*Pamela* Hi there, I'm sure you are rocking your 80% plan!

*ougrad86*  for everything you are going through.  Its fantastic that you are still submitting your weight and following along.

*AUDisneyDad and DW* Way to go on both making the top 10!  You two must have had a great OP Thanksgiving!

Congrats to all the losers this week, what a tough week to stay OP!

Hello to everyone else in lurkedom, if you ever need to jump in, say hi, or get some extra motivation during this tough holiday season, please feel free!


----------



## cclovesdis

I hope this is right

Healthy Habits The Princess Diaries Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

4HOLIDAYS
akhaloha
ClassicPooh2
glass1/2fll


*And, EVERYONE earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *akhaloha* who earned all 30 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *akhaloha*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Healthy Habits Tangled Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

4HOLIDAYS
akhaloha
AUdisneyDad
AUdisneyDad's DW
ClassicPooh2
glass1/2fll

*And, EVERYONE earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *glass1/2fll* who earned all 30 points! 

Congratulations to *akhaloha* who earned 29 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *ClassicPooh2*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## cclovesdis

So, wheat and I do not get along. It just wasn't meant to be.  My mom thought it was my sweater that caused the itchiness and rash, but I've worn it before, many times, so I'm calling the wheat's bluff. 

I cannot wait for the tests to be over. 30 days to go, plus dinner tonight. "I think I can. I think I can." 

I never made it to the gym today. I will go tomorrow.

Thanks *liesel*!  Today was a much better day. I should know more tomorrow as well. 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## my3princes

It's nice to see more people popping back in.  It's been fun coaching this week.  I guess that I should answer my own question.  Obviously it would be amazing to know that we had no debt and that the kids education was covered, but that's pretty realistic.  For me it is having the knowledge that my family is healthy, no more tumors or deep depression or crush thumbs etc.  We can work for money and "things", but our health can be such a roller coaster and I really would like to have some time with stability.  That would be awesome.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Disneywedding2010 said:


> You've been warned!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday!  We had scrambled eggs and bagels in the room before heading to AMC at DTD. It took an hour and a half by bus between waiting on the bus at Contemporary to getting to the theater. We saw the Muppet movie and I LOVED IT! I even told Alan I want to go back this weekend so he can see it. Plus I've never been in an AMC theater and when we walked in there my jaw dropped  After the movie we headed back to the room to relax before my birthday dinner at *OHANA'S*!. *Day 2 we walked roughly 2.20 miles* After dinner we headed back to BLT and watched Wishes from our balcony



Happy Belated Birthday! Glad to hear that you had such a great room and time 



tigger813 said:


> We're catching up on shows right now. Watching Once Upon a Time right now. Hoping to watch Rudolph and the Biggest Loser though I really hope to go to bed early tonight. I will have some tylenol PM to hopefully help me sleep through the night.



We've liked Once Upon a Time so far. It's petty good. 



ougrad86 said:


> I've been in a mild depression ever since.  Not even interested in following the boards for a while.  I did do my weigh-ins, but that was about the extent of it.  I'm finally starting to come out of it, looking forward to the trip home for Christmas and getting back on track.  I was OP, but I would relapse, then start again and relapse again.  Thanksgiving was the worst in terms of staying OP.



So sorry to hear about your losses. Hang in there, sending your weigh-ins will help keep you on track a little bit by reminding you of where you were and where you're going during everything. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> That is so cute.  My boys love prep and landing too.  I think that is on next week.  Although I am not positive...I really need to write the dates down.  There is too many shows now to keep track of.
> 
> On a sadder note my grammy who is 98 and has been progressively getting worse with her alzheimers is going to be placed in a nursing home tomorrow.  My Aunt has been caring for her and just cant handle it anymore.  There are many sleepless nights and my grammy has been getting more and more violent over the past few months.  It is just so sad.



The new Prep & Landing is on Dec. 5th. I have my DVR set aleady 

Sorry to hear about your grammy 



mikamah said:


> *Sue*-Thanks for being out weighkeeper.  Hope you are better soon with the antibiotic.  Michael was so much better after the first day of the Z-pak, hope you are too.



Ugh, not yet but she said 48 hours so I'll see how tonight goes. 




Hi everyone, just jumping in to say hello. I don't know if I can post the link here but MSN has a cool video about a guy who proposed in Disney with the assistance of their talking trash cans. It's pretty cool!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  I hope you all find your awesome this morning and brighten the days of everyone around you 

Thursday QOTD:  Do you have Holiday Themed clothes that you dig out this time of year?  

I'm wearing my santa mickey fleece shirt over a red turtleneck that has a snowman on the collar today.  It makes me feel more in the spirit and since I need to put up a tree or two tonight I'm hoping that I stay in the spirit.  I have other items too, but have to run now so those will have to wait until later.

Have a great day.

Deb


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Oh my do I ever have Christmas themed clothes! When I used to teach I would wear a different Christmas themed shirt everyday between Thanksgiving and Christmas and never repeat! I have vests, t-shirts, sweaters and sweathshirts. I used to decorate sweatshirts once I had put iron-ons on them. I don't go that crazy anymore but I try each day to wear something Christmasy! I now have a Mickey Christmas fleece jacket that i wear everyday during the holidays. I got it really cheap a few years ago that day after Christmas. I also usually buy a new shirt each year. Haven't rally seen anything I like so far this year but I'm sure I will find something in the next two weeks,

Had another pretty good night's sleep though this morning my mouth is really dry. I don't think I'm drinking enough water so I need to increase that today. Still can't get up to exercise. Knock on wood I haven't coughed at all this morning.

I baked three batches of chocolate chip cookies for the concessions at the middle school play this weekend. They are also bagged in pairs for the sale. 

Ash is getting up so I had better get moving myself.

TTFN


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm feeling much better today!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats for Ash as well!
> 
> Got a great night's sleep last night thanks to my dear friend, NYQUIL!
> 
> Got up and after sending the kids off to school I ran up to Nashua to Target and BB&B! I got everything I needed today and was back at the house by 10:10. I then started to wrap some gifts and then I got asked to come watch the front desk at the spa for about an hour. I need to get back home before getting the kids as I left stuff lying all over my bed. I hid some wrapped gifts away.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to start baking cookies for the play concessions on Friday night. On Sunday morning I will make the pasta salads and the mac and cheese for the cast party.
> 
> TTFN



Glad you are feeling better!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> I was going nonstop most of the day after I got home. I got a short 20 minute workout in last night before crashing around midnight. I was up around 10am and watched an episode of CSI Miami with Alan while he made me breakfast. Now, I'm downloading all my vacation pictures to my Shutterfly account. Then I'm planning on making photo books of the pictures and sending one here and the other one to my friend who went with me. Plus they are having an awesome deal right now! I also need to get pictures together of Josh, Maddie, their funeral, etc. I need to get a photobook made for my step daughter. I'm going to do two seperate bookes, one of pictures of her, Josh and Maddie and then the funeral pictures in a seperate book. I'm not sure if her mom will give her that book right away or not but I know that at some point (maybe in a few years) she would appreciate having them.
> 
> I need to unpack my suitcase still. I'm also planning on calling Disney and getting prices for a trip for next December for just Alan and I. We're out of DVC points until 2013 but now with us having a renter in the house I can afford to pay for a trip out of pocket. I'm thinking BLT again because well I can't really get Alan to go anywhere else, LOL. He just loves that resort so much which I don't blame him. I love being so close to the monorail and MK!



Do you have any codes/coupons for Shutterfly?  I know that they send them to me frequently.  I think I have a few right now if you need them.  PM me if you need a coupon or code!



liesel said:


> Hi everyone!    I've been trying to follow along when I can, sorry I haven't had time for replies lately.  I've been sick for almost 2 weeks and it has derailed my Tink training and otherwise been making my life miserable.  The only exercise I've done the last 2 weeks is one walk and my 5K turkey trot last Thursday.  I am starting to feel a little better, but of course now I have TOM to contend with too.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been sick.  HOpe you are feeling better soon!
> 
> *Pamela* Hi there, I'm sure you are rocking your 80% plan!
> 
> Well.... I'm trying but struggling more than usual.... not sure why.  I stayed OP yesterday as far as points goes, but ate waaaay too much sugar (carbs!) in the form of dried fruit. Probably a combination of poor planning for a busy day and the mistake of actually BUYING a trigger food in the first place!
> 
> Hello to everyone else in lurkedom, if you ever need to jump in, say hi, or get some extra motivation during this tough holiday season, please feel free!



I agree!  I think it is more important than ever for everyone to be following here for extra motivation during the holidays!



cclovesdis said:


> So, wheat and I do not get along. It just wasn't meant to be.  My mom thought it was my sweater that caused the itchiness and rash, but I've worn it before, many times, so I'm calling the wheat's bluff.
> 
> I cannot wait for the tests to be over. 30 days to go, plus dinner tonight. "I think I can. I think I can."
> 
> I never made it to the gym today. I will go tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks *liesel*!  Today was a much better day. I should know more tomorrow as well.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!



Sorry that you have to go through this.  30 days just sounds extreme.... especially when you start feeling lousy almost immediately!  



my3princes said:


> It's nice to see more people popping back in.  It's been fun coaching this week.  I guess that I should answer my own question.  Obviously it would be amazing to know that we had no debt and that the kids education was covered, but that's pretty realistic.  For me it is having the knowledge that my family is healthy, no more tumors or deep depression or crush thumbs etc.  We can work for money and "things", but our health can be such a roller coaster and I really would like to have some time with stability.  That would be awesome.



I think we can ALL agree that good health is  probably tops on our lists!  And for you especially, after everything that has happened lately!  You're right.... my kids will make it to college with or without scholarships.... but I cannot buy them good health. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in to say hello. I don't know if I can post the link here but MSN has a cool video about a guy who proposed in Disney with the assistance of their talking trash cans. It's pretty cool!



Oh my!  I need to check that out!  DS LOVES Push the talking trash can in Tomorrowland!  In fact, I just worked on a scrapbook page this past weekend of his most recent encounter with Push!  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I hope you all find your awesome this morning and brighten the days of everyone around you
> 
> Thursday QOTD:  Do you have Holiday Themed clothes that you dig out this time of year?
> 
> I'm wearing my santa mickey fleece shirt over a red turtleneck that has a snowman on the collar today.  It makes me feel more in the spirit and since I need to put up a tree or two tonight I'm hoping that I stay in the spirit.  I have other items too, but have to run now so those will have to wait until later.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Deb



Nope.... no holiday clothes.  I do own a red sweater that I will wear on Christmas eve or maybe at a holiday party, but nothing else.  I owned a few polar bear/santa decorated tops when I was at my heaviest.  I always felt like they made me look silly though.  I guess I don't want to go there again.  

I have a few winter/Christmas pins that I will put on nearer to Christmas.... but that is probably the full extent of it.  Speaking of all of this, I am suppose to attend my Bible Study Christmas party tonight.... and I have NO idea what I am going to wear!  Guess I had better take a peek in the closet!

***************

Happy Thursday friends!  I'm not working today.... bad for the paycheck, but good for me!  I have so much to do around here today I almost don't know where to start.  But I am starting on the treadmill..... after I make the beds, of course...

From there I will continue with the laundry (brrrr.... my fingers were freezing as I was hanging out a load this morning, but I can't pass up today's sunny weather!) and some basic picking up.   I will be sure I have everything I need for this weekend's robotics tournament printed, filled out, packed up, etc.  I hate leaving that stuff until the last minute!  

Then I plan to finish up some nearly-done scrapbook pages that I worked on last weekend.  I really want to get DS's 2010 WDW book done before Christmas.  I've had an idea in my head for a while for a scrapbook gift project, but I'm not sure if I'll have time this year.  I plan to make some pages for my Mom's book as part of my gift to her and maybe get some pages done for my Dad's book as well.  

Then I'll probably shower and pick out an outfit for tonight.  I'm bringing a pretty basic hummus and veggie platter to share, so at least I know there will be something I can eat!   I bought an ornament for the ornament swap, but I don't love it, so I may head out early to try and find something else.  

Well.... the TM is (sort of) calling me!  TTYL.....................P


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

I don't know why, but I slept really late this morning. I hope it's not because I'm eating wheat/gluten. 

Pamper Week, Thursday, 12/1: Spend some time enjoying the sun (safely).


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: No holiday clothes, lots of holiday pins.

Yesterday I just froze! Tuesday night I was just shivering in bed. I told DH it's like he got his very own vibrating bed and he didn't even have to put in a quarter. He said it was more like a seizure bed. After piling on a couple extra wool blankets I finally fell asleep. Basically sat around the house all bundled up yesterday. Went for a run, but shortened it because I truly didn't want to be out. Came home and emptied the hot water tank! I never had a fever and today feel just fine so who knows what was going on?!!

No phone call again today. If I don't get called to sub tomorrow that'll be a whole week of not working. ugh  I did have somebody call and want me to work tomorrow but basketball starts tomorrow and the game is out of town so I can't work an entire day. They'll get somebody else, but they need me Tuesday, too, so I at least know I'll have that job coming up.

Must go grocery shopping today. Thank goodness for payday. Of course, it means I'll have to battle the crowds but we do have to eat. I've been "creating" meals from our freezer/pantry this last week and I'm out of ideas! Of course, tomorrow we'll eat out then Saturday DH and I are eating at a church member's house. It's a dinner group that meets about once a month or so, and the group changes a couple times a year. It's fun to meet new people and finally put a name to the face you've been seeing for years!

Better change out of my walking clothes and get started. Drink lots of water today, everybody. I'm going to try to be extra good since weigh in is tomorrow!


----------



## mackeysmom

my3princes said:


> Thursday QOTD:  Do you have Holiday Themed clothes that you dig out this time of year?



Pins, pins, and more pins.    I must have close to 2 dozen Christmas pins.  I usually get an additional one each year - either as a gift or on clearance after Christmas.  They are pretty evenly split between whimsical and traditional.   I try to wear a different one each day between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  (Unfortunately, over the years I've lost a few to the washing machine, though. )

-------------------------------------------------------------------

So, the eliptical machine was delivered last night.  They had given me a delivery timeframe of 3:00 - 7:00.  They arrived around 6:30 and it took them about 1 1/2 hours to put it together.  I'm glad I paid for the assembly, because it probably would have taken me 4 or 5 hours to do it myself!

Needless to say, by 8:30 I wasn't ready to do a full-fledged workout - but I did play around with the settings and check out the different pre-programmed workouts that are included.  It looks like there are 3 or 4 that are specifically for the midsection area - those will be the ones I will probably use the most.  

I carry almost all of my weight in my stomach area (or should I say "stomachs" - upper and lower!).  It is so hard to find pants that fit, because I have to get them to fit my lower stomach, but my legs are downright thin and I have a fairly well-defined waist.   Completely non-scientific data - but I'd size my legs at a 10 and my waist at a 14 or 16, but my stomach forces me into an 18 or 20.  

Hopefully adding this new component into my weight-loss strategy will help out those problem areas.  

- Laura


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Thursday-  Holiday clothes...  I just switch to lots of red.  My nail color and lip color for fall and winter is red.  Bright on nails and toes, not so much on lips.  I have pink in spring in summer.  I live in sandals all yr so I like to keep it simple.  I have a number of red sweaters, lite wgt jacket, couple shirts, thin scarves, generally what I wear in winter here.  

I am loking at all of my clothes right now trying to figure out what to pack for next wk at WDW.  Usually I have the list made ad have alreay started but now DH is only coming for 2nd half of wk and the weather report is making me crazy.  There were sev days when it went from low 80's to low 60's to mid 70's as the high for that same day,all in the last few days. I am used to fla weather reports changing quickly but that's a big range.  

  Is everyone else geting as crazy busy as me?  I have been trying to reclean the house and set it upfro a house/dog sitter.   Also I have 1 tree up, started advent cal and most of in house decs.   I need to have everything avail for DH while I'm gone -he's working killer hrs now.  One son is getting over being sick so I am running behind him with spray and wipes for anything he might touch-except the dog.  I don't want anyone else to get sick before the trip.  

I am barely getting in 20 min on the TM.  I find my todo list to long right now.  I feel overwhelmed.  My wgt hasn't moved one bit this week but when things get crazy like this for me it usually doesn't.   Same diet but less exercise,and less sleep always does me in.  

Time to go work on packing.


----------



## my3princes

Tracy, somehow I knew that you would have fun Holiday clothes.  It's funny that it started when you were teaching, I've noticed that most of the teachers in our area have Christmas items too.



pjlla said:


> Nope.... no holiday clothes.  I do own a red sweater that I will wear on Christmas eve or maybe at a holiday party, but nothing else.  I owned a few polar bear/santa decorated tops when I was at my heaviest.  I always felt like they made me look silly though.  I guess I don't want to go there again.
> 
> I have a few winter/Christmas pins that I will put on nearer to Christmas.... but that is probably the full extent of it.  Speaking of all of this, I am suppose to attend my Bible Study Christmas party tonight.... and I have NO idea what I am going to wear!  Guess I had better take a peek in the closet!
> 
> ***************
> 
> Happy Thursday friends!  I'm not working today.... bad for the paycheck, but good for me!  I have so much to do around here today I almost don't know where to start.  But I am starting on the treadmill..... after I make the beds, of course...
> 
> From there I will continue with the laundry (brrrr.... my fingers were freezing as I was hanging out a load this morning, but I can't pass up today's sunny weather!) and some basic picking up.   I will be sure I have everything I need for this weekend's robotics tournament printed, filled out, packed up, etc.  I hate leaving that stuff until the last minute!
> 
> Then I plan to finish up some nearly-done scrapbook pages that I worked on last weekend.  I really want to get DS's 2010 WDW book done before Christmas.  I've had an idea in my head for a while for a scrapbook gift project, but I'm not sure if I'll have time this year.  I plan to make some pages for my Mom's book as part of my gift to her and maybe get some pages done for my Dad's book as well.
> 
> Then I'll probably shower and pick out an outfit for tonight.  I'm bringing a pretty basic hummus and veggie platter to share, so at least I know there will be something I can eat!   I bought an ornament for the ornament swap, but I don't love it, so I may head out early to try and find something else.
> 
> Well.... the TM is (sort of) calling me!  TTYL.....................P



I understand the stigma that has stuck with you over different clothing items from when you were heavy.  You're sure not heavy now and can rock whatever outfit you decide too.

I'd go with the ornament that you bought, you may not be in love with it, but it's an ornament swap and someone else will probably totally love it.



mackeysmom said:


> Pins, pins, and more pins.    I must have close to 2 dozen Christmas pins.  I usually get an additional one each year - either as a gift or on clearance after Christmas.  They are pretty evenly split between whimsical and traditional.   I try to wear a different one each day between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  (Unfortunately, over the years I've lost a few to the washing machine, though. )
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So, the eliptical machine was delivered last night.  They had given me a delivery timeframe of 3:00 - 7:00.  They arrived around 6:30 and it took them about 1 1/2 hours to put it together.  I'm glad I paid for the assembly, because it probably would have taken me 4 or 5 hours to do it myself!
> 
> Needless to say, by 8:30 I wasn't ready to do a full-fledged workout - but I did play around with the settings and check out the different pre-programmed workouts that are included.  It looks like there are 3 or 4 that are specifically for the midsection area - those will be the ones I will probably use the most.
> 
> I carry almost all of my weight in my stomach area (or should I say "stomachs" - upper and lower!).  It is so hard to find pants that fit, because I have to get them to fit my lower stomach, but my legs are downright thin and I have a fairly well-defined waist.   Completely non-scientific data - but I'd size my legs at a 10 and my waist at a 14 or 16, but my stomach forces me into an 18 or 20.
> 
> Hopefully adding this new component into my weight-loss strategy will help out those problem areas.
> 
> - Laura



Holiday pins.  Those are fun too.  I have some pins and earrings somewhere, I guess I'll have to look for those.  I hope the new elliptical is as awesome as it sounds.  Most of all I hope you use it.  I"m sure that most of us have machines in our basements or homes that we bought with good intention that just collect dust now.



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: No holiday clothes, lots of holiday pins.
> 
> Yesterday I just froze! Tuesday night I was just shivering in bed. I told DH it's like he got his very own vibrating bed and he didn't even have to put in a quarter. He said it was more like a seizure bed. After piling on a couple extra wool blankets I finally fell asleep. Basically sat around the house all bundled up yesterday. Went for a run, but shortened it because I truly didn't want to be out. Came home and emptied the hot water tank! I never had a fever and today feel just fine so who knows what was going on?!!
> 
> No phone call again today. If I don't get called to sub tomorrow that'll be a whole week of not working. ugh  I did have somebody call and want me to work tomorrow but basketball starts tomorrow and the game is out of town so I can't work an entire day. They'll get somebody else, but they need me Tuesday, too, so I at least know I'll have that job coming up.
> 
> Must go grocery shopping today. Thank goodness for payday. Of course, it means I'll have to battle the crowds but we do have to eat. I've been "creating" meals from our freezer/pantry this last week and I'm out of ideas! Of course, tomorrow we'll eat out then Saturday DH and I are eating at a church member's house. It's a dinner group that meets about once a month or so, and the group changes a couple times a year. It's fun to meet new people and finally put a name to the face you've been seeing for years!
> 
> Better change out of my walking clothes and get started. Drink lots of water today, everybody. I'm going to try to be extra good since weigh in is tomorrow!



Another pin girl  I hope you get some work calls soon.  I'm sure you're getting extra exercise cleaning up after your son and keeping everyone healthy.

I've had those chills that you mentioned today.  I've started to get a little cold, but it wasn't too bad.  I had my oatmeal at about 8 and couldn't finish it, I just felt a little funky.  The next thing I knew I had a sneezing fit, runny nose and by 9 I was more than nausiated.  I stayed at work until noon, but I just couldn't keep a thought in my head and had to keep redoing my work.  Went to bed and woke up shivering, I was under 5 blankets, but still shivering.  Nick stayed home sick today too.  He took a shower this morning then threw up.  He hadn't eaten, but wasn't up for going to school.  Ugh there I just been too much sick here lately.





4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD Thursday-  Holiday clothes...  I just switch to lots of red.  My nail color and lip color for fall and winter is red.  Bright on nails and toes, not so much on lips.  I have pink in spring in summer.  I live in sandals all yr so I like to keep it simple.  I have a number of red sweaters, lite wgt jacket, couple shirts, thin scarves, generally what I wear in winter here.
> 
> I am loking at all of my clothes right now trying to figure out what to pack for next wk at WDW.  Usually I have the list made ad have alreay started but now DH is only coming for 2nd half of wk and the weather report is making me crazy.  There were sev days when it went from low 80's to low 60's to mid 70's as the high for that same day,all in the last few days. I am used to fla weather reports changing quickly but that's a big range.
> 
> Is everyone else geting as crazy busy as me?  I have been trying to reclean the house and set it upfro a house/dog sitter.   Also I have 1 tree up, started advent cal and most of in house decs.   I need to have everything avail for DH while I'm gone -he's working killer hrs now.  One son is getting over being sick so I am running behind him with spray and wipes for anything he might touch-except the dog.  I don't want anyone else to get sick before the trip.
> 
> I am barely getting in 20 min on the TM.  I find my todo list to long right now.  I feel overwhelmed.  My wgt hasn't moved one bit this week but when things get crazy like this for me it usually doesn't.   Same diet but less exercise,and less sleep always does me in.
> 
> Time to go work on packing.



Packing is so difficult this time of year.  You need warmer items for morning and evening with lighter things during the day.  I guess you need layers   I'm sure you're burning plenty of calories cleaning and sanitizing.


----------



## mackeysmom

my3princes said:


> I hope the new elliptical is as awesome as it sounds.  Most of all I hope you use it.  I"m sure that most of us have machines in our basements or homes that we bought with good intention that just collect dust now.



I hear ya - and I am determined not to let it collect dust - maybe I'll hang a copy of the credit card bill next to it to keep me motivated. 

- Laura


----------



## cclovesdis

Not much to say about today. I ate a good amount of wheat like I was instructed to do and I didn't break out in a rash.  for no rash and  for the weight gain. I decided against checking my weight this morning, but I feel it. Can't wait for weigh-in tomorrow. 

Maybe an extra glass or 2 of water this evening will help.

Off to work on posting HH for the new week.

 for weigh-in everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the weekly prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 13: Cinderella

I love the Disney Princesses and Cinderella is no exception. I love the songs, the characters, the story line, pretty much everything about it. And, we can't forget about Prince Charming. But really, it's important that we have a "Prince Charming" in our life, a person who loves us for who we are.

Cinderella was forced to keep busy doing housework and waiting on her step-sisters and evil stepmother. On the positive side, housework like mopping and scrubbing the floor is excellent exercise. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 20 minutes.* Hint (Again): Don't be afraid to count housework, like cleaning or putting away groceries. I spend at least 10 minutes after a "regular" trip to the grocery store bringing bags into the house, bending over to empty them, and then putting everything away. That entails bending over to reach shelves in the fridge and walking back and forth from the kitchen to the laundry room, where we have an extra pantry.

Cinderella has beautiful skin. I wonder if that has to do with drinking water? *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*

To keep our bones strong and be able to exercise for a long time, *3. Eat 2 servings of dairy everyday.* Hints: Calcium-fortified OJ and a calium supplement count. Soy milk does as well. 

In the spirit of pumpkings, *4. Eat 5 servings of fruits and vegetables everyday.*

Mini-Challenges:

1. *Do something involving music 3 times this week.* Hint: If you listen to music while you exercise...

2. Be your own Prince Charming. *Spend some time writing down you positive qualities.* You may want to keep this list somewhere visible and add to it as you think of more. I challenge you to have 100 on it by the end of the year!

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## mikamah

Hi guys!  Just wanted to share a photo of our new family member, Poko- because she has Pokodots.  She's very sweet, and I think we tired her out with several walks tonight and she's sleeping sweetly in her crate.  





Thanks Deb for coaching this week.  I'm off the next 4 days so I hope to be able to catch up more then.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good Evening!

I know I wont get on here until mid afternoon tomorrow so I thought I would do this now.

My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.  Thank you so much to Deb for coaching this past week. You did an excellent job as always and had some really great QOTD's.

This is my fifth or so challenge but this time I kinda fell off the wagon so I was MIA for most of this challenge.  I am happy to report I have gotten back on the wagon and now seem to have picked up some momentum to get it going.  I am feeling good and am ready to be your coach this week without feeling like I am being a hypocrit and telling you all to eat well and exercise and then driving through mcdonalds and getting a big mac.

I apologize if I repeat any recent questions and if we have an archive from this challenge if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great!

Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?

I am asking for some new workout clothes.  I feel so much better and eager to workout when I have something new and exciting to wear.  Also on my list is: rubbermaid container set, kitchen towels, and a hair straightner.  Nothing real exciting but things I could really use.  I hope Santa is good to me.


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> Hi guys!  Just wanted to share a photo of our new family member, Poko- because she has Pokodots.  She's very sweet, and I think we tired her out with several walks tonight and she's sleeping sweetly in her crate.



That's great that you found a dog, and great that Poko has a wonderful new home! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
> What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?



Originally I asked for the most recent Harry Potter Scene It and this ring: http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/112569001_disney-mickey-mouse-ring.html

However, neither of those are going to be of practical use to me in the next few months, so now I've asked for a suitcase set, above the ankle socks, and Disney gift cards.

************
Everything is officially in place for Florida! I have canceled my two loans and work study, and have had the charges for room ($3700), meal plan ($250) and undergrad comprehensive fee ($731) removed from my bill. All I need to pay is tuition ($2500) and the $12.50 college fee. I still have enough financial aid through grants and scholarships to cover that, and get $3000 back! 

I met with the Dean, finally. She signed off on the paperwork, and Disney did as well. I will need a midterm and final evaluation from my supervisor and to submit a reflective journal. After a trip to the registrar's office this morning, I have been de-registered from the classes I was going to be taking, and signed up for 12 credits of internship. 

I believe it was *Lisa* who asked what my housing situation will be down there? They provide you with apartments and bus transportation specifically for the CP students. They deduct a set amount from your paycheck every week that correlates to your apartment. They have 1-4 bedroom apartments, with each room sleeping 2 people. I will be living in a 3BR, with 5 other girls. We found each other through our arrival date facebook group. My roommate is 18, from Connecticut, and will be doing Attractions (she's hoping for Jungle Cruise or Great Movie Ride). The other four girls are from Illinois, New Jersey, and two from Florida (they both attend University of Florida, where I really want to go for grad school!)

Tonight there was a "Send off" party. I went with the hopes of meeting people but it was kind of a dud. There were six people there, but four of them had already done the program before, and the fifth one had done it once before but will be returning on January 23rd for another program. So I didn't really meet anyone, but I am proud of myself for making the effort to go, since that is something I would have had difficulty with even a month ago in the pits of my depression.


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone. 

SOrry  I haven't been on the last few mornings.  My computer was acting up the last couple of mornings.  

I have been pretty busy the last couple of days.  My neice's friend since 2nd grade (she even went on vacation to DW with us) is pregnant and due next month.  She found out a week ago and found out that it is a girl.  I had a quilt top in my basement from a class I took a while ago.  It was pale pink and green in a star pattern.  So Wednesday night I quilted it on my machine and Thursday when I got home I put the binding on it and mailed it to my sister who is going to the shower on Sunday.  One more thing out of my basement.  All it cost me was the pink thread that I needed.  

QOTD  I really don't have much on Christmas list.  I really like just getting small things.  I want to minimize what we have to simplify my life so I really don't have a list.   I would also love to spend the money on our trip in August.  A few years ago I stopped thinking about what I wanted for Christmas since dh loves to shop and he will get me some things but not everything.  So if I don't have a list I won't be disappointed. 

We heard that ds2 is going back to Gambia in Jan.  When we saw him last week he was sure that the project wouldn't be approved but he heard yesterday that it was approved.  I know he wanted to rest this vacation but I think he really wanted to go somewhere.  His gf is going on a project to ElSalvador so they wouldn't be spending time together.  I am nervous like I was last time but this the life of an engineer and he will be one officially in 5 months.

Congrats Kathy on the new dog.  Your son looks so happy.  

Off to get ready for work. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> I don't know why, but I slept really late this morning. I hope it's not because I'm eating wheat/gluten.
> 
> Pamper Week, Thursday, 12/1: Spend some time enjoying the sun (safely).



Well.... it wasn't exactly pampering myself, but I did spend time in the sun yesterday.... hanging 4 load of laundry!!



mackeysmom said:


> So, the eliptical machine was delivered last night.  They had given me a delivery timeframe of 3:00 - 7:00.  They arrived around 6:30 and it took them about 1 1/2 hours to put it together.  I'm glad I paid for the assembly, because it probably would have taken me 4 or 5 hours to do it myself!
> 
> Needless to say, by 8:30 I wasn't ready to do a full-fledged workout - but I did play around with the settings and check out the different pre-programmed workouts that are included.  It looks like there are 3 or 4 that are specifically for the midsection area - those will be the ones I will probably use the most.
> 
> I carry almost all of my weight in my stomach area (or should I say "stomachs" - upper and lower!).  It is so hard to find pants that fit, because I have to get them to fit my lower stomach, but my legs are downright thin and I have a fairly well-defined waist.   Completely non-scientific data - but I'd size my legs at a 10 and my waist at a 14 or 16, but my stomach forces me into an 18 or 20.
> 
> Hopefully adding this new component into my weight-loss strategy will help out those problem areas.
> 
> - Laura



Enjoy your new machine!  Everyone is built differently.  I"m sure that someone with heavy legs would love to have your legs!  I'm pretty lucky that I am well proportioned....when I was fat, I was fat EVERYWHERE!!



glss1/2fll said:


> Yesterday I just froze! Tuesday night I was just shivering in bed. I told DH it's like he got his very own vibrating bed and he didn't even have to put in a quarter. He said it was more like a seizure bed. After piling on a couple extra wool blankets I finally fell asleep. Basically sat around the house all bundled up yesterday. Went for a run, but shortened it because I truly didn't want to be out. Came home and emptied the hot water tank! I never had a fever and today feel just fine so who knows what was going on?!!
> 
> No phone call again today. If I don't get called to sub tomorrow that'll be a whole week of not working. ugh  I did have somebody call and want me to work tomorrow but basketball starts tomorrow and the game is out of town so I can't work an entire day. They'll get somebody else, but they need me Tuesday, too, so I at least know I'll have that job coming up.
> 
> Must go grocery shopping today. Thank goodness for payday. Of course, it means I'll have to battle the crowds but we do have to eat. I've been "creating" meals from our freezer/pantry this last week and I'm out of ideas! Of course, tomorrow we'll eat out then Saturday DH and I are eating at a church member's house. It's a dinner group that meets about once a month or so, and the group changes a couple times a year. It's fun to meet new people and finally put a name to the face you've been seeing for years!
> 
> Better change out of my walking clothes and get started. Drink lots of water today, everybody. I'm going to try to be extra good since weigh in is tomorrow!



That definitely sounds like a fever.... are you sure you aren't coming down with something??

I haven't worked much lately either, but I"m trying to enjoy my time off.  BUt a big paycheck would be the BOMB right now!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I am loking at all of my clothes right now trying to figure out what to pack for next wk at WDW.  Usually I have the list made ad have alreay started but now DH is only coming for 2nd half of wk and the weather report is making me crazy.  There were sev days when it went from low 80's to low 60's to mid 70's as the high for that same day,all in the last few days. I am used to fla weather reports changing quickly but that's a big range.
> 
> Is everyone else geting as crazy busy as me?  I have been trying to reclean the house and set it upfro a house/dog sitter.   Also I have 1 tree up, started advent cal and most of in house decs.   I need to have everything avail for DH while I'm gone -he's working killer hrs now.  One son is getting over being sick so I am running behind him with spray and wipes for anything he might touch-except the dog.  I don't want anyone else to get sick before the trip.
> 
> I am barely getting in 20 min on the TM.  I find my todo list to long right now.  I feel overwhelmed.  My wgt hasn't moved one bit this week but when things get crazy like this for me it usually doesn't.   Same diet but less exercise,and less sleep always does me in.
> 
> Time to go work on packing.



ENJOY YOUR TRIP! Say HI to Mickey and friends for me!  

Before one of our trips to WDW when DS was in Kindergarten, he got thrown up on (by another child) in school just a few days before we left.  I was SO afraid he would end up sick, but he was fine.  But I was always a little paranoid about that sort of thing when the kids were younger and we traveled during the cold/flu season..... so I understand how you are feeling about the germs right now! Get some rest before YOU get sick!!



my3princes said:


> I understand the stigma that has stuck with you over different clothing items from when you were heavy.  You're sure not heavy now and can rock whatever outfit you decide too.
> 
> Awww... thanks. I didn't really wear "holiday" clothes to the party last night, but I was pretty happy with my clothing choice.... it was a bit dressed up and I felt okay in it.
> 
> I'd go with the ornament that you bought, you may not be in love with it, but it's an ornament swap and someone else will probably totally love it.
> 
> I actually brought another new ornament I had on hand from last year.... it was a cute little snowman and I had a little snowman bag to put it in.  I will return the other one I bought today.
> 
> I've had those chills that you mentioned today.  I've started to get a little cold, but it wasn't too bad.  I had my oatmeal at about 8 and couldn't finish it, I just felt a little funky.  The next thing I knew I had a sneezing fit, runny nose and by 9 I was more than nausiated.  I stayed at work until noon, but I just couldn't keep a thought in my head and had to keep redoing my work.  Went to bed and woke up shivering, I was under 5 blankets, but still shivering.  Nick stayed home sick today too.  He took a shower this morning then threw up.  He hadn't eaten, but wasn't up for going to school.  Ugh there I just been too much sick here lately.
> 
> Ick.... hope you are both  better real soon.  DD has been feeling a bit icky and nauseous lately.  She thought it was TOM, but I told her that TOM shouldn't make her nauseous.  I think it is stress and lack of sleep.  Maybe there is some sort of stomach bug circulating though.



Deb... thanks for being such a great coach this week!!!



mackeysmom said:


> I hear ya - and I am determined not to let it collect dust - maybe I'll hang a copy of the credit card bill next to it to keep me motivated.
> 
> - Laura



GREAT idea!!  



cclovesdis said:


> [
> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 13: Cinderella
> 
> I love the Disney Princesses and Cinderella is no exception. I love the songs, the characters, the story line, pretty much everything about it. And, we can't forget about Prince Charming. But really, it's important that we have a "Prince Charming" in our life, a person who loves us for who we are.
> 
> Cinderella was forced to keep busy doing housework and waiting on her step-sisters and evil stepmother. On the positive side, housework like mopping and scrubbing the floor is excellent exercise. *1. Your “Habit” is to exercise for at least 20 minutes.* Hint (Again): Don't be afraid to count housework, like cleaning or putting away groceries. I spend at least 10 minutes after a "regular" trip to the grocery store bringing bags into the house, bending over to empty them, and then putting everything away. That entails bending over to reach shelves in the fridge and walking back and forth from the kitchen to the laundry room, where we have an extra pantry.
> 
> Cinderella has beautiful skin. I wonder if that has to do with drinking water? *2. This week, your “Habit” is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> To keep our bones strong and be able to exercise for a long time, *3. Eat 2 servings of dairy everyday.* Hints: Calcium-fortified OJ and a calium supplement count. Soy milk does as well.
> 
> In the spirit of pumpkings, *4. Eat 5 servings of fruits and vegetables everyday.*
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. *Do something involving music 3 times this week.* Hint: If you listen to music while you exercise...
> 
> 2. Be your own Prince Charming. *Spend some time writing down you positive qualities.* You may want to keep this list somewhere visible and add to it as you think of more. I challenge you to have 100 on it by the end of the year!
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



OOoooh CINDERELLA... one of my favs!!  



mikamah said:


> Hi guys!  Just wanted to share a photo of our new family member, Poko- because she has Pokodots.  She's very sweet, and I think we tired her out with several walks tonight and she's sleeping sweetly in her crate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Deb for coaching this week.  I'm off the next 4 days so I hope to be able to catch up more then.



Oh my gosh!  That is one of the cutest dogs I've seen in a while.  I'm not much of a dog person but honestly, she is adorable!  There are days I wish I could just break down and get a family dog.... but we are just too busy.  Enjoy getting to know Poka!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I know I wont get on here until mid afternoon tomorrow so I thought I would do this now.
> 
> My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.  Thank you so much to Deb for coaching this past week. You did an excellent job as always and had some really great QOTD's.
> 
> This is my fifth or so challenge but this time I kinda fell off the wagon so I was MIA for most of this challenge.  I am happy to report I have gotten back on the wagon and now seem to have picked up some momentum to get it going.  I am feeling good and am ready to be your coach this week without feeling like I am being a hypocrit and telling you all to eat well and exercise and then driving through mcdonalds and getting a big mac.
> 
> I apologize if I repeat any recent questions and if we have an archive from this challenge if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great!
> 
> Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
> What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?



I"m so glad you are back here with us!!

Anyhow, regarding the QOTD.... I did ask for a BOSU ball, but I think I've changed my mind.  I really don't want one more thing to have to store when it isn't being used.  

Last year I got new sneakers and a few new workout outfits.... but I'm so cheap I keep "saving" them!  I really should break them out before heading to the Y next time.... I definitely FEEL better when I LOOK better.  

Could Santa put some MOTIVATION in my stocking???



bellebookworm9 said:


> That's great that you found a dog, and great that Poko has a wonderful new home!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally I asked for the most recent Harry Potter Scene It and this ring: http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/112569001_disney-mickey-mouse-ring.html
> 
> However, neither of those are going to be of practical use to me in the next few months, so now I've asked for a suitcase set, above the ankle socks, and Disney gift cards.
> 
> ************
> Everything is officially in place for Florida! I have canceled my two loans and work study, and have had the charges for room ($3700), meal plan ($250) and undergrad comprehensive fee ($731) removed from my bill. All I need to pay is tuition ($2500) and the $12.50 college fee. I still have enough financial aid through grants and scholarships to cover that, and get $3000 back!
> 
> I met with the Dean, finally. She signed off on the paperwork, and Disney did as well. I will need a midterm and final evaluation from my supervisor and to submit a reflective journal. After a trip to the registrar's office this morning, I have been de-registered from the classes I was going to be taking, and signed up for 12 credits of internship.
> 
> I believe it was *Lisa* who asked what my housing situation will be down there? They provide you with apartments and bus transportation specifically for the CP students. They deduct a set amount from your paycheck every week that correlates to your apartment. They have 1-4 bedroom apartments, with each room sleeping 2 people. I will be living in a 3BR, with 5 other girls. We found each other through our arrival date facebook group. My roommate is 18, from Connecticut, and will be doing Attractions (she's hoping for Jungle Cruise or Great Movie Ride). The other four girls are from Illinois, New Jersey, and two from Florida (they both attend University of Florida, where I really want to go for grad school!)
> 
> Tonight there was a "Send off" party. I went with the hopes of meeting people but it was kind of a dud. There were six people there, but four of them had already done the program before, and the fifth one had done it once before but will be returning on January 23rd for another program. So I didn't really meet anyone, but I am proud of myself for making the effort to go, since that is something I would have had difficulty with even a month ago in the pits of my depression.



I'm proud of you for going to that party.  I'm sure it was difficult, since you were going alone.  I had a bit of a time making myself go to the holiday party last night, since I was going alone and wasn't really "meeting" up with anyone in particular.  The two women who I thought I could talk with the easiest weren't even there!  I didn't really talk with anyone.... I"m SO awkward.  But it was a pleasant evening and the hostess's house was absolutely spectacular!  I basically spent the night trying to avoid the appetizers and desserts!!  

January will be here before you can blink!!  



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> SOrry  I haven't been on the last few mornings.  My computer was acting up the last couple of mornings.
> 
> I have been pretty busy the last couple of days.  My neice's friend since 2nd grade (she even went on vacation to DW with us) is pregnant and due next month.  She found out a week ago and found out that it is a girl.  I had a quilt top in my basement from a class I took a while ago.  It was pale pink and green in a star pattern.  So Wednesday night I quilted it on my machine and Thursday when I got home I put the binding on it and mailed it to my sister who is going to the shower on Sunday.  One more thing out of my basement.  All it cost me was the pink thread that I needed.
> 
> QOTD  I really don't have much on Christmas list.  I really like just getting small things.  I want to minimize what we have to simplify my life so I really don't have a list.   I would also love to spend the money on our trip in August.  A few years ago I stopped thinking about what I wanted for Christmas since dh loves to shop and he will get me some things but not everything.  So if I don't have a list I won't be disappointed.
> 
> We heard that ds2 is going back to Gambia in Jan.  When we saw him last week he was sure that the project wouldn't be approved but he heard yesterday that it was approved.  I know he wanted to rest this vacation but I think he really wanted to go somewhere.  His gf is going on a project to ElSalvador so they wouldn't be spending time together.  I am nervous like I was last time but this the life of an engineer and he will be one officially in 5 months.
> 
> Congrats Kathy on the new dog.  Your son looks so happy.
> 
> Off to get ready for work.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Nice job with the quilt.  I'm sure that the new Mom will love it.

What is your son going to be doing in Gambia??  I'm starting to understand the nerves!  DD leaves for Costa Rica in February and I"m already a bundle of nerves about the trip!

************

Happy Friday morning friends!  I would love to sit here and chat, but now it is 6:10 and I haven't heard DS's alarm clock!  I better go make sure he is up and moving!  I haven't been called to work today so it's off to the mall I go... trying to make a dent in my shopping list!.....................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

i'm taking baby steps in getting back onto this board so i apologize for not responding to everyone. but a few is a start, right??



bellebookworm9 said:


>



this is so exciting! i wish i had known about this program when i was in college (actually, it's probably best i didn't know b/c there's no way my parents would have let me do it. i was a little too much of a party girl and they weren't too into the study abroad thing or anything like that). i had a double major so it would have been difficult to keep up. you are interested in working in parking lots? just curious why? it sounds like fun - you could be the person that puts people in their super disney mood as soon as they get there! how awesome. you'll be there for the whole second semester? does that include the whole month of may? we will be there may 19th for the week and it would be fun to see you in action! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Once you regain some sleep and heal up again you will be back out there doing your thing around the college and that guy (I forget what you called him) will be giving you an even bigger thumbs up because now you will be pushing 2 kids.  You will get there girl just give yourself time to recupperate. oh and I cant tell you enough how cute matthew is.  He is just such a doll.
> 
> feel like I have my mojo back. Look out!



oh stella, i love that you got your groove back  rock on! i'll be using you as my motivation as soon as my hoo-haa heals (so basically like in a few months b/c right now it is broken!)

and you're talking about usher, my buddy at maritime college! i haven't seen him since september! i miss my man! lol!!



mackeysmom said:


> I hear ya - and I am determined not to let it collect dust - maybe I'll hang a copy of the credit card bill next to it to keep me motivated.
> 
> - Laura



sounds like a great motivation - i have an elliptical that often gathers dust but maybe if i stick a picture of my chubby face on it i'll be motivated to get on there!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
> What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?



that's easy - sleep. but since i won't get that anytime soon....

i think some new workout clothes sounds like a good idea. i'd like some cold weather stuff since i plan to get back to running as soon as i get the all clear from the doctor and feel up to it. i'd like one of those garmin GPS

*sue - *you mentioned dylan being into christmas and santa and stuff. thomas is pretty much clueless. i taped the ice age christmas show the other day that we've been watching pretty much nonstop but i have a feeling he's going to be looking for a wooly mammoth when we go see santa! lol! we'll see. 

how's the speech going with dylan? i switched pediatricians last month (he's actually my pediatrician from when i was a baby!) and he was concerned with thomas's speech. we had an evaluator come in and he was not qualified for early intervention. he's improving every day but still pretty hard for most people to understand. i'm not worrying too much about it (well, for now).

*************************

good morning all! i'm home alone with both kiddos for the first time today. yesterday DH went back to work but my friend took DS1 to mommy and me and then after that my mom came down for the day so i wasn't really on my own for all that long. DS1 is currently tearing the house apart - he took everything out of the diaper bag and it's all over the living room. meh, whatever. my butt is staying on the couch for the time being. i'm tired and sore and the stuff can be cleaned later. i have dinner already made for tonight too - my mom came down yesterday and made dinner and there are a ton of leftovers! woot! 

*gretchen *asked for pictures so i'll make you all look 

put me back!





heading up to the maternity room - i had a drug free birth (long story, we got there too late for the epidural) so i was so relieved at this point!





big brother thomas meeting baby matthew for the first time:





baby matthew:





i have more pics at http://www.facebook.com/nancy.cullen if anyone wants to friend me 

have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Busy week at work so trying to catch up here.

*Deb,* thanks for coaching this week!    I love your holiday lights in your signature. 

Thank you, *Lindsay,* for coaching this week!  

And a big BL congratulations to all our HH winners.  I'm going to get back on the HH wagon this week.   

*Kathy,* congratulations on the new puppy.  The look on Michael's face says it all.    She looks very sweet.  

*Buffy,* you are always AWESOME! 

*Lisa,* take it easy as you get back into your regular routine.  Lots of time for the Tink.  

*ougrad86,* so sorry for your losses.  

*CC,* so sorry that you have to gluten yourself.    It will be good to figure out what is going on.  

*Sue,* another Once Upon a Time fan here too.    Thanks for being our weightkeeper.  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  I hope you all find your awesome this morning and brighten the days of everyone around you
> 
> Thursday QOTD:  Do you have Holiday Themed clothes that you dig out this time of year?



I have several holiday pins -- big, flashy, sparkly ones.  

*Tracey,* good luck to your daughter in her musical this week-end! 

*Laura,* sounds like you are enjoying your elliptical!  

*Linda,* hope that bug left as quickly as it came.    I'm kind of missing the wind this week now that the inversion is here.  

*4HOLIDAYS*, have a wonderful time on your trip!    Can't wait to hear all about it.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I apologize if I repeat any recent questions and if we have an archive from this challenge if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great!



Sorry no archive this go 'round, *Lindsay,* I did a survey and it seemed like it was one of those things we did but that no one used so I took a break this time around.  We will have to revisit it again for the Spring Challenge I think! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:  What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?



I'm always up for workout clothes, too.  Seems like they are taking up a larger and larger part of my closet.  

*Gretchen,* I think that you are going to have a wonderful time on your CP.  



pjlla said:


> Well.... it wasn't exactly pampering myself, but I did spend time in the sun yesterday.... hanging 4 load of laundry!!



Ah, laundry therapy . . . could be the new hot health thing!  

I had a little loss earlier in the week and then a whoosh today so I am down 3.5 pounds and finally in new territory for 2011!    I weigh less than I did at the Princess and am down 24.5 pounds for this challenge.  ONE-derland I will see you for the Tink.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Friday everyone!

Going to be a long day here! Work and then pick up the kids and make a trip to Target and come home to make dinner and then Ash and I are off to the play. I'm working backstage and selling concessions before the play and during intermission. About to have my tea and then drop Izzie off at school. I then have to run to the ATM and then stop to pick up a drink on the way to work. 

Brian and I had our shakes for breakfast. I will have a soup for lunch and have something big for supper to complete my calories for the day!

TTFN


----------



## bellebookworm9

dumbo_buddy said:


> this is so exciting! i wish i had known about this program when i was in college (actually, it's probably best i didn't know b/c there's no way my parents would have let me do it. i was a little too much of a party girl and they weren't too into the study abroad thing or anything like that). i had a double major so it would have been difficult to keep up. you are interested in working in parking lots? just curious why? it sounds like fun - you could be the person that puts people in their super disney mood as soon as they get there! how awesome. you'll be there for the whole second semester? does that include the whole month of may? we will be there may 19th for the week and it would be fun to see you in action!
> 
> baby matthew:



Well, Main Entrance as a whole was my second choice (Character Attendant was my first). I've talked to a lot of people about it, and I have a friend from home who did parking at Epcot and really enjoyed it. I think it would be fun to drive and/or narrate the tram, and the costume isn't too horrible. I've heard that people who work turnstiles tend to get yelled at a lot when a guest's ticket doesn't work immediately. It wouldn't be too bad to be at Cirque du Soleil or a water park, but we'll see what happens when I get there! I'm only scheduled to be there until May 11th, but I may try and extend, depending on if I'm asked and what I'm doing for grad school.

Baby Matthew is beautiful!


----------



## my3princes

I forgot to mention that last night my 2 youngest boys put up our Disney Christmas tree.  Chris and I bent the branches appropriately and they assembled the tree then totally decorated it.  The oldest even helped a bit in the higher spots.  They were so cute.  We watched Christmas shows from 4 PM on and they were really in the spirit.  Since I wasn't feeling well they decided that they would take care of me.  Hunter folded all the laundry that was in the dryer then put a towel in and warmed it up for me for my bath   Colby decided that he needed to sleep on the futon in our room to keep an eye on me and after my bath they each took a foot and gave me a foot massage   Things like that just don't happen and I felt so loved.  they tell me they love me all the time, but last night they really showed it 


Today I'm cleaning the bathroom before I turn it into my snowman wonderland


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: Well, I never really want anything for Christmas. It just seems I have so much stuff already. I have a pretty firm policy of "if I have to dust it, I don't want it." I tend to ask for things I need. That being said, DH absolutely loves to buy me stuff, usually very expensive jewelry! But I finally said ENOUGH! Way too much money. This year he has gotten me an ipad for Christmas. I picked it up at Fed Ex office yesterday. I'm going to wait and open it Christmas morning just so I can freak out the kids!  I am very non-technical, but it should be fun. And now I won't have to wait for one of the kids to get off the computer so I can DIS! 

Nancy--ahhh, Matthew is a doll. Hope you don't go too crazy on your own today and that you get as much sleep as you can.

Deb--what great kids you have. Mine would never in a million years give me a foot massage or think to warm a towel. Hope you are feeling better soon. My chills just were a 24 hour thing. Yesterday I felt fine. Which was good because I was running a million errands.

Pamela--I was thinking of you hanging out your laundry yesterday as I was throwing mine in the dryer! It was sunny (alleluia) but the high was only supposed to be 42. I was lazy--but warm! 

Got really frustrated with DS1 last night and drank some chocolate milk instead of binging on whatever food I could find. DH and I were talking and panicking at the thought of him never leaving! That boy has got to get his college apps in and get out of here.  I'm not sure we're going to survive this senior year! so close, we're so close.  Ohhh we love him, he just drives us crazy. My mantra in times like this is "we wanted kids, we wanted kids, we wanted kids!"

One of the things I did yesterday was pick up DS2's tux for tomorrow night's big all city high school dance. So handsome.

This morning he was also looking good as they have to wear ties on game days. I must say, when those boys get off the bus it is a sight to see. pitter patter goes every girl's heart. But then they open their mouths and the joy ends! 

Ok. Need to get a move on here. I will get a run in in a couple hours. Depending on the temperature may try for my 3.25 run! But if it's still super cold will just do 2.5.

Hope everyone had a good weigh in and has a super weekend.


----------



## my3princes

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...

I spent the morning scrubbing the bathroom.  I hate scrubbing the tub and no on enjoys cleaning toilets, but it's done and The snowmen have invaded.  I decorate the bathroom in snowmen for Christmas and that room is completely done   I'm slowly making progress, just keep swimming, just keep swimming.


----------



## donac

dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm taking baby steps in getting back onto this board so i apologize for not responding to everyone. but a few is a start, right??
> 
> 
> 
> this is so exciting! i wish i had known about this program when i was in college (actually, it's probably best i didn't know b/c there's no way my parents would have let me do it. i was a little too much of a party girl and they weren't too into the study abroad thing or anything like that). i had a double major so it would have been difficult to keep up. you are interested in working in parking lots? just curious why? it sounds like fun - you could be the person that puts people in their super disney mood as soon as they get there! how awesome. you'll be there for the whole second semester? does that include the whole month of may? we will be there may 19th for the week and it would be fun to see you in action!
> 
> 
> 
> oh stella, i love that you got your groove back  rock on! i'll be using you as my motivation as soon as my hoo-haa heals (so basically like in a few months b/c right now it is broken!)
> 
> and you're talking about usher, my buddy at maritime college! i haven't seen him since september! i miss my man! lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a great motivation - i have an elliptical that often gathers dust but maybe if i stick a picture of my chubby face on it i'll be motivated to get on there!
> 
> 
> 
> that's easy - sleep. but since i won't get that anytime soon....
> 
> i think some new workout clothes sounds like a good idea. i'd like some cold weather stuff since i plan to get back to running as soon as i get the all clear from the doctor and feel up to it. i'd like one of those garmin GPS
> 
> *sue - *you mentioned dylan being into christmas and santa and stuff. thomas is pretty much clueless. i taped the ice age christmas show the other day that we've been watching pretty much nonstop but i have a feeling he's going to be looking for a wooly mammoth when we go see santa! lol! we'll see.
> 
> how's the speech going with dylan? i switched pediatricians last month (he's actually my pediatrician from when i was a baby!) and he was concerned with thomas's speech. we had an evaluator come in and he was not qualified for early intervention. he's improving every day but still pretty hard for most people to understand. i'm not worrying too much about it (well, for now).
> 
> *************************
> 
> good morning all! i'm home alone with both kiddos for the first time today. yesterday DH went back to work but my friend took DS1 to mommy and me and then after that my mom came down for the day so i wasn't really on my own for all that long. DS1 is currently tearing the house apart - he took everything out of the diaper bag and it's all over the living room. meh, whatever. my butt is staying on the couch for the time being. i'm tired and sore and the stuff can be cleaned later. i have dinner already made for tonight too - my mom came down yesterday and made dinner and there are a ton of leftovers! woot!
> 
> *gretchen *asked for pictures so i'll make you all look
> 
> put me back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heading up to the maternity room - i had a drug free birth (long story, we got there too late for the epidural) so i was so relieved at this point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big brother thomas meeting baby matthew for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby matthew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have more pics at http://www.facebook.com/nancy.cullen if anyone wants to friend me
> 
> have a great day everyone!!!



Nancy I love the pictures.  I know what you mean about the drug free birth.  I did not have enough time for an epidural with my second one just like you.  But you made it and that what is important.  

Good luck with the two.  I hope the healing goes well.

Linda I know what you mean about senior year.  Ds1 is now back after college and we would love him to leave but he is having a hard time getting a full time job.  On the other hand ds2 is probably never coming back and I would love him because he is neater than ds1.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

bellebookworm9 said:


> Everything is officially in place for Florida!



Your program sounds like it will be such a wonderful experience.  When do you leave????  



donac said:


> We heard that ds2 is going back to Gambia in Jan.  When we saw him last week he was sure that the project wouldn't be approved but he heard yesterday that it was approved.  I know he wanted to rest this vacation but I think he really wanted to go somewhere.  His gf is going on a project to ElSalvador so they wouldn't be spending time together.  I am nervous like I was last time but this the life of an engineer and he will be one officially in 5 months.



Dona I bet you are so proud of your son.  I bet it is hard to let your children spread there wings and fly.....while mom and dad sit at home biting their nails.  I am really not looking forward to those years quite yet.



pjlla said:


> Anyhow, regarding the QOTD.... I did ask for a BOSU ball, but I think I've changed my mind.  I really don't want one more thing to have to store when it isn't being used.
> 
> Last year I got new sneakers and a few new workout outfits.... but I'm so cheap I keep "saving" them!  I really should break them out before heading to the Y next time.... I definitely FEEL better when I LOOK better.
> 
> Could Santa put some MOTIVATION in my stocking???



Well Pam....that definitely would be magic if he could.  We can only wish



lisah0711 said:


> I had a little loss earlier in the week and then a whoosh today so I am down 3.5 pounds and finally in new territory for 2011!    I weigh less than I did at the Princess and am down 24.5 pounds for this challenge.  ONE-derland I will see you for the Tink.



Wow Lisa you have done an amazing job so far this challenge.  I am so proud of you.  Keep up the good work!!!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh stella, i love that you got your groove back  rock on! i'll be using you as my motivation as soon as my hoo-haa heals (so basically like in a few months b/c right now it is broken!)
> 
> and you're talking about usher, my buddy at maritime college! i haven't seen him since september! i miss my man! lol!!



Oh yes except stella hear does not have a younger hunk on her arm.  But my dh has been going to the gym too so maybe soon.  I will just pretend he is younger.

Thats right usher...how could I forget that.  

I love the pics.  Especially the one with you Thomas and Matthew such a great moment to capture.  I hope things are still going well for you.  Glad your mom was able to come help.



tigger813 said:


> Ash and I are off to the play. I'm working backstage and selling concessions before the play and during intermission. About to have my tea and then drop Izzie off at school.



I hope the play was a success for Ash!



my3princes said:


> Since I wasn't feeling well they decided that they would take care of me.  Hunter folded all the laundry that was in the dryer then put a towel in and warmed it up for me for my bath   Colby decided that he needed to sleep on the futon in our room to keep an eye on me and after my bath they each took a foot and gave me a foot massage   Things like that just don't happen and I felt so loved.  they tell me they love me all the time, but last night they really showed it



Ok so whats the secret Deb.  I am still more like the Cinderella Pre-Glass slipper around here but I would love to be treated more like the princess she really is.  Glad you had a great night of being pampered. 



glss1/2fll said:


> This morning he was also looking good as they have to wear ties on game days. I must say, when those boys get off the bus it is a sight to see. pitter patter goes every girl's heart. But then they open their mouths and the joy ends!



we did this when I was in highschool too.  The guys always looked so handsome and us girls would drool and at that age we really didnt care what came out of their mouths. 

I hope you make it through the rest of the year without to many additional grey hairs.  I know I will be using your mantra much much more as the kids approach the teenage years.



my3princes said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...



I love that idea Deb and acutally I was eyeing up a snowman bathroom set at target.  I would love to do my whole bathroom too.  Glad the house is coming along.  

**********************************************************

Ok better late than never.  Sorry I was missing today.  Just way to busy at work to get any replies done, and then after work we went to a diner and then I did grocery shopping for two hours.  Saved alot of money with coupons...I am starting to become addicted and am finding myself buying things we dont necessary need more of just because I have a coupon.  I finally got everything put away by about 1100pm.  

Tomorrow I have to go into work very early like 6am to prepare for our flu clinic.  It is a smaller one so we should only be there until noon.  Then I will go visit my grammy in the hospital.  She is not well.  She was not at the nursing home for more than 24hrs when she became unresponsive and her heart rate dropped in the 30's and she had very shallow breathing.  The doctors are amazed she is still here.  They gave her some medicine and that has brought her heart rate up a bit.  Today she was up, talking and eating.  She is quite a fighter.  98 years old and every internal organ is failing but she is still hanging on.  

I then have to be at a fundraiser to help set up by 230pm.  A very close friend of mine that I have known since middle school has been fighting a brain tumor for the past few years.  She suffers from a severe seizure disorder due to it and the tumor is inoperable.  She had radiation about a year ago and since then has been on chemo.  She takes is 2wks on 2wks off and that will last a full year.  About 2 months ago she lost her job.  She is divorced with two kids that are 8 and 6.  She is living with her parents now.  We are holding a fundraiser to raise money for her medical costs, medications, etc.  So that is where I will be tomorrow evening.  It goes until 9pm and then I will have to help clean up.  So it will be a really long day.

If I am not on much tomorrow I really apologize and I promise I will be a better coach the rest of my time.  You all are doing a wonderful job.  Keep up the good work and pat yourselves on the back for still being around here as the challenge starts to approach the end.

Saturday December 3, 2011 QOTD:

The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate.  What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?


This week we got delivered chocolates, M&M's, a pie, and donuts.  This is how parents thank us for the great care we provide their children at our office.  What I have done when i feel like I want to eat it is think about how hard it is to burn that many calories at the gym and than I also think about all the things I can eat for the same amount of calories.  That has helped me so far really be able to turn away from those temptations.


----------



## pjlla

Good morning friends!  Up and off to drop DD at swim practice and then *Robotics State Tournament* today!!  Wish us luck!  TTYL.....................P


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning 

Pam good luck at the state finals

mommyof2pirates  good luck with the fundraiser.  I hope you raise a lot of money for such a good cause. 

I am going to my quilt shop for a demo about possible holiday presents.  

Last night we started our Christmas shopping.  I think we are at a point where all we need is gcs for the boys.  I do want to look at a camera for ds2  I have to get some things for my sons gfs.  One has been around for 7 years and dh asked if I was going to make her a stocking to match ours.  We decided to wait on that until it was official, which I know it won't be for Christmas but I think something will happen in the next year.

QOTD  I have been trying to stay away.  Dh will eat cookies if they are there but he never asks for them.  I will probably not make any more cookies until the last week of the month.  I can't make the school's holiday party since I have a math meet which is a good thing.  I don't have to spend the money and I don't have to worry about overeating that day.

Off to get somethings done before I leave. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Up and off to drop DD at swim practice and then *Robotics State Tournament* today!!  Wish us luck!  TTYL.....................P


Good luck to ds and the team!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday December 3, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate.  What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?


I actually haven't done anything yet, but need to think about that today and make a plan.  I did not follow the PIP plan this week with getting the dog it was busy and a little crazy, so I am going to start fresh today, start tracking again, and give myself 3 days off for the next 3 weeks.  I didn't eat too badly most days, but didn't track at all, so probably worse than I realize.  Funny yesterday, it was 3 o'clock before I realized I hadn't had lunch.  A new pup can keep you busy, which is a good thing.  We are having the family over tomorrow for pizza and cake for ds's birthday.  I'm planning to get lots of walks in, and stay out of the back room at work when the food starts coming in.  We don't get as much in endoscopy as we did in ICU which is good.

 The dog was great the past 2 nights.  Last night she cried a little when he first went in the crate, so I sat outside it, and she settled down, and was quiet from 11-6.  And no accidents either!!!  We don't know her history before the shelter, but she is so calm and friendly.  She loves meeting other dogs and people.  It was cute she didn't want to come up the porch stairs at first, and if I was at the top she wouldn't come to me, but if Michael was up the top, she'd come up to him.  It's a big change for us, but it's so much fun.  

*Lindsay* -big hugs to you and your family and your poor friend.  

*CC*-I hope you don't feel too badly having the gluten again, but it will be nice afterwards to have an specific diagnosis.  

Gotta run.  Hope you all have a nice weekend!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Up and off to drop DD at swim practice and then *Robotics State Tournament* today!!  Wish us luck!  TTYL.....................P



Good luck today Pam!!!!!  Hope all goes well.



donac said:


> Last night we started our Christmas shopping.  I think we are at a point where all we need is gcs for the boys.  I do want to look at a camera for ds2  I have to get some things for my sons gfs.  One has been around for 7 years and dh asked if I was going to make her a stocking to match ours.  We decided to wait on that until it was official, which I know it won't be for Christmas but I think something will happen in the next year.



Sounds like you got some good shopping done.  I am almost done too and it feels so great to not have to stress about doing all the running.   



mikamah said:


> The dog was great the past 2 nights.  Last night she cried a little when he first went in the crate, so I sat outside it, and she settled down, and was quiet from 11-6.  And no accidents either!!!  We don't know her history before the shelter, but she is so calm and friendly.  She loves meeting other dogs and people.  It was cute she didn't want to come up the porch stairs at first, and if I was at the top she wouldn't come to me, but if Michael was up the top, she'd come up to him.  It's a big change for us, but it's so much fun.



Sounds like poka is doing really great and and so sweet how she goes to michael.  That just warms my heart thinking about it.  One good thing is they do keep you busy and therefore less time to snack and make cookies.  I hope you have a great time at his bday gathering and that poka has a great time meeting everyone too.


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: We are hermits so no big parties for us! The school I sub at, everyone is doing weight watchers, so pretty much no treats there! Our paper ran an article a few weeks back about how much exercise you have to do to burn certain foods--ya know, something like run 600 miles to burn the calories from 2 M&Ms. So I try to think of that when I'm tempted. And drink tons of water so I'm too full for junk food!

Yesterday after I logged off I kept thinking I forgot to post something, I remembered as we were driving on the freeway! Congraulations Kathy. Poka looks so sweet. You two will have so much fun with her. I laughed about the stairs because our house doesn't have any stairs and when we took the dog to somebody's house with stairs, he wigged out. He had no idea what they were and it took us a while to coax him up and down them.

So yesterday I went for my long run (3.27) and the whole time I thought I was going soooo slowly. I was playing mind games with myself about what would be an acceptable time since I hadn't run that far in a couple months. When I first started it was 2 minutes slower than when I ran it all the time and toward the end of the run I was thinking I'd be satisfied with anything up to 7 minutes slower. Well, what do I know? I ran it 3 minutes faster than I ever have!  You could have knocked me over with a feather when I looked at the timer.

Glad I got the run in because I then had an hour car ride to the boys' basketball games where I was in the gymnasium for 5 hours!!! ugghhh And all 3 of our teams got trounced. We'd expected that--they are a private school (think recruiting), but it's still not fun to watch. The games were amazingly clean which is so very nice. Once league starts the games get very chippy. DS1&2 both played well and managed to score. Poor DS2 is 5'9" and had to guard a 6'4" player. Didn't go so well. Our original plan was to grab some fast food during the JV game since our guys wouldn't be playing, but the school was in the middle of a neighborhood with street parking only and no restaurants anywhere near. So we ate from the concession stand. Gotta love a lukewarm hot dog and too salty popcorn. yum yum


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*



			Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy? If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?
		
Click to expand...

*
This was the first time in years that I actually wanted things for Christmas. However, my birthday is a month before so I split my list between the two "holidays".

My birthday I wanted Michael Buble's and Josh Groban's Christmas CDs. Christmas I want external hard drive, NCIS for Wii, Wii Sport Resort, and the new Disney game for XBOX 360 (drawing blank on the name). Alan already gave me the two Wii games and we're picking up the XBOX game tonight (I'm to excited to wait). So actually the only thing I'll open on Christmas is the hard drive 



*



			The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate. What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?
		
Click to expand...

*
My plan is to allow myself a cookie or two each day. That's the routine I had with the peanut butter blossoms I made. I'm going to be making chocolate chip cookies here shortly.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Dang you !

I gained 2 pounds while at Disney but not going to stress over it. I have 3 pounds left to lose for my 10 pound goa. We were going to go see the Muppet movie today but we're going to hold off and go tomorrow. Alan is going in a few hours to pick up the new Disney Universe game for the XBOX in a few hours. I'm also going to make some chocolate chip cookies. 

The guy who wanted to rent the house is still going to. We had issues with him a few days ago when he started barking orders at my realtor on things he wanted us to do to the house. I have no problem with painting the interior of the house. I however have MAJOR issue with him demanding we rip up all the carpet and put wood floors down!! The realtor (calmly) explained "This is a rent house. You don't get to make demands about someone else's home. You want wood floors then I suggest you either go find another rent house or look for one to buy." 

Many of my friends were like "Oh I wouldn't let him live in your house. He's going to e a nightmare of a tenant." Well yeah that may be the case but he won't be my problem. That's why I have a property management company handling it. He's THEIR problem not mine. He gets out of hand and trashes my house they will evict him, period. They're dealing with a few renters now that trashed their rent houses and they hauled them off to court. 100 bucks a month for someone else to handle the problem and money in my pocket, sounds good to me. The housing market is to bad right now to even put it on the market. I wouldn't get anywhere near what I want for it.

I'm leaving for IL on Friday for a week to visit my mom for her birthday. I'm trying to get an idea of what I'm going to do workout wise while I'm there. I've already told her when I get there I want t grocery shop. I went 4 days off routine at Disney and gained 2 pounds. I'm not going off my routie for a week! She said she understood and she would take me after I land at the airport. Here's to hoping they continue to have good weather and don't get hit with snow out of the blue.


----------



## 50sjayne

Hey. Just poking about a bit--interested in joining the next challenge, glad to see a lot of the regs still on. Just haven't been online much at all. Doing ok--have gained about 15 pounds lately though and I'd like for that to stop before I need an entire new wardrobe...
Well-- off to go swim...


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Your program sounds like it will be such a wonderful experience.  When do you leave????
> 
> 
> 
> Dona I bet you are so proud of your son.  I bet it is hard to let your children spread there wings and fly.....while mom and dad sit at home biting their nails.  I am really not looking forward to those years quite yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Pam....that definitely would be magic if he could.  We can only wish
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Lisa you have done an amazing job so far this challenge.  I am so proud of you.  Keep up the good work!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes except stella hear does not have a younger hunk on her arm.  But my dh has been going to the gym too so maybe soon.  I will just pretend he is younger.
> 
> Thats right usher...how could I forget that.
> 
> I love the pics.  Especially the one with you Thomas and Matthew such a great moment to capture.  I hope things are still going well for you.  Glad your mom was able to come help.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the play was a success for Ash!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so whats the secret Deb.  I am still more like the Cinderella Pre-Glass slipper around here but I would love to be treated more like the princess she really is.  Glad you had a great night of being pampered.
> 
> 
> 
> we did this when I was in highschool too.  The guys always looked so handsome and us girls would drool and at that age we really didnt care what came out of their mouths.
> 
> I hope you make it through the rest of the year without to many additional grey hairs.  I know I will be using your mantra much much more as the kids approach the teenage years.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that idea Deb and acutally I was eyeing up a snowman bathroom set at target.  I would love to do my whole bathroom too.  Glad the house is coming along.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Ok better late than never.  Sorry I was missing today.  Just way to busy at work to get any replies done, and then after work we went to a diner and then I did grocery shopping for two hours.  Saved alot of money with coupons...I am starting to become addicted and am finding myself buying things we dont necessary need more of just because I have a coupon.  I finally got everything put away by about 1100pm.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to go into work very early like 6am to prepare for our flu clinic.  It is a smaller one so we should only be there until noon.  Then I will go visit my grammy in the hospital.  She is not well.  She was not at the nursing home for more than 24hrs when she became unresponsive and her heart rate dropped in the 30's and she had very shallow breathing.  The doctors are amazed she is still here.  They gave her some medicine and that has brought her heart rate up a bit.  Today she was up, talking and eating.  She is quite a fighter.  98 years old and every internal organ is failing but she is still hanging on.
> 
> I then have to be at a fundraiser to help set up by 230pm.  A very close friend of mine that I have known since middle school has been fighting a brain tumor for the past few years.  She suffers from a severe seizure disorder due to it and the tumor is inoperable.  She had radiation about a year ago and since then has been on chemo.  She takes is 2wks on 2wks off and that will last a full year.  About 2 months ago she lost her job.  She is divorced with two kids that are 8 and 6.  She is living with her parents now.  We are holding a fundraiser to raise money for her medical costs, medications, etc.  So that is where I will be tomorrow evening.  It goes until 9pm and then I will have to help clean up.  So it will be a really long day.
> 
> If I am not on much tomorrow I really apologize and I promise I will be a better coach the rest of my time.  You all are doing a wonderful job.  Keep up the good work and pat yourselves on the back for still being around here as the challenge starts to approach the end.
> 
> Saturday December 3, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate.  What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?
> 
> 
> This week we got delivered chocolates, M&M's, a pie, and donuts.  This is how parents thank us for the great care we provide their children at our office.  What I have done when i feel like I want to eat it is think about how hard it is to burn that many calories at the gym and than I also think about all the things I can eat for the same amount of calories.  That has helped me so far really be able to turn away from those temptations.





pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Up and off to drop DD at swim practice and then *Robotics State Tournament* today!!  Wish us luck!  TTYL.....................P



Temptation is hard, I'm going to try to keep healthier snacks around and opt for those instead of the high cal ones.  I can't say that I will be totally successful, but maybe it will help some.


----------



## jillbur

mikamah said:


> Hi guys!  Just wanted to share a photo of our new family member, Poko- because she has Pokodots.  She's very sweet, and I think we tired her out with several walks tonight and she's sleeping sweetly in her crate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Deb for coaching this week.  I'm off the next 4 days so I hope to be able to catch up more then.




She is so adorable and your son looks so happy! My 8 year old loves our dog. He treats her like a person and she loves him back. It's so sweet. We adopted from a shelter and we did have a few problems starting out (horrible separation anxiety and the ability to jump, well actually bunny hop, our fence to play with the neighbors dogs), but we hung in there and now our Charley is the best. Enjoy!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> 
> Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
> What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?



I am also asking for some new workout clothes and running socks. The weather is getting colder here and I am losing my running motivation. Maybe some new clothes will help me out!



my3princes said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...
> 
> I spent the morning scrubbing the bathroom.  I hate scrubbing the tub and no on enjoys cleaning toilets, but it's done and The snowmen have invaded.  I decorate the bathroom in snowmen for Christmas and that room is completely done   I'm slowly making progress, just keep swimming, just keep swimming.



I hate scrubbing the bathroom too! In fact, if we had the money I would hire someone to do my hardwood floors, dust, and do my bathrooms weekly! DH says to keep dreaming lol.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday December 3, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate.  What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?



I love Christmas cookies! There...I said it. And, I love making Christmas cookies (in fact, I'm starting tomorrow). Now this year I have to figure out how not to eat all the Christmas cookies! My plan is to keep tracking my calories and allow for treats when I can and I plan to keep up the exercise. I really need to get running again (haven't run in 1 week). It's gotten so cold that I don't want to run outside, but I dislike running on the TM. But, I guess TM is going to be my way until after winter.


Well, I get all caught up then miss a few days. Hopefully, I can keep up daily from now until the end. And, I am totally in for the holiday thread to keep me on plan and motivated.

DH and I have been doing a lot of thinking and talking this weekend. We are considering relocating if we can find work. DH has wanted to move since I met him and I was always too afraid to leave my family. But, I just keep thinking that we may regret never going for it. I figure if it doesn't work out, we can always come back. I am a teacher (I have elementary and sped) and he is an EMT but in school for repiratory therapy. We'd like to move further south...but we don't know how far. I would like to be close enough to drive back home to visit my mom, sister, and grandma (I am very close with my family). DH could care less about seeing his family (they are not real close). He would like to move (from western PA) to the panhandle of FL (yay closer to WDW), but I was thinking more VA. We need to do some research on salaries for our professions and what's best for us. I found a job fair in Pittsburgh in March that I am going to go to and see what happens. If I find a job for next school year, I will move with the boys while DH finishes school (5 months). I just dread trying to sell our house. And, I really don't want to rent and not live near by to monitor the renters. I guess we'll see what happens. I am going to do some research during my Christmas break. Anyone live in a great area for teaching and health care where it doesn't really snow lol?!?!

Other than that, DSs are finally fever free after a total of 11 straight days of fevers between them (6 days for DS8 and 5 for DS5)! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend and finds time to relax during this chaotic month!

Jill


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone, done with the 5 day z-pac but still coughing like mad. Mostly at night or when I nap with DS in the afternoon. Good thing I don't nap at work I guess 

Keep those weigh-ins coming!



mikamah said:


> Hi guys!  Just wanted to share a photo of our new family member, Poko- because she has Pokodots.  She's very sweet, and I think we tired her out with several walks tonight and she's sleeping sweetly in her crate.



Oh how cute, I can't wait to meet her some day. She looks a good size too is she full grown? DH likes big dogs, I like small, so we need something in between. What type of dog is she?

Michael looks so cute and happy 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
> What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?
> 
> I am asking for some new workout clothes.  I feel so much better and eager to workout when I have something new and exciting to wear.  Also on my list is: rubbermaid container set, kitchen towels, and a hair straightner.  Nothing real exciting but things I could really use.  I hope Santa is good to me.



Ha, new gym clothes are on my list too 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Everything is officially in place for Florida! I have canceled my two loans and work study, and have had the charges for room ($3700), meal plan ($250) and undergrad comprehensive fee ($731) removed from my bill. All I need to pay is tuition ($2500) and the $12.50 college fee. I still have enough financial aid through grants and scholarships to cover that, and get $3000 back!
> 
> I met with the Dean, finally. She signed off on the paperwork, and Disney did as well. I will need a midterm and final evaluation from my supervisor and to submit a reflective journal. After a trip to the registrar's office this morning, I have been de-registered from the classes I was going to be taking, and signed up for 12 credits of internship.
> 
> I believe it was *Lisa* who asked what my housing situation will be down there? They provide you with apartments and bus transportation specifically for the CP students. They deduct a set amount from your paycheck every week that correlates to your apartment. They have 1-4 bedroom apartments, with each room sleeping 2 people. I will be living in a 3BR, with 5 other girls. We found each other through our arrival date facebook group. My roommate is 18, from Connecticut, and will be doing Attractions (she's hoping for Jungle Cruise or Great Movie Ride). The other four girls are from Illinois, New Jersey, and two from Florida (they both attend University of Florida, where I really want to go for grad school!)
> 
> Tonight there was a "Send off" party. I went with the hopes of meeting people but it was kind of a dud. There were six people there, but four of them had already done the program before, and the fifth one had done it once before but will be returning on January 23rd for another program. So I didn't really meet anyone, but I am proud of myself for making the effort to go, since that is something I would have had difficulty with even a month ago in the pits of my depression.



Sounds like everything is moving in the right direction  You will have an awesome time. 



lisah0711 said:


> I had a little loss earlier in the week and then a whoosh today so I am down 3.5 pounds and finally in new territory for 2011!    I weigh less than I did at the Princess and am down 24.5 pounds for this challenge.  ONE-derland I will see you for the Tink.



You are doing awesome 



dumbo_buddy said:


> *sue - *you mentioned dylan being into christmas and santa and stuff. thomas is pretty much clueless. i taped the ice age christmas show the other day that we've been watching pretty much nonstop but i have a feeling he's going to be looking for a wooly mammoth when we go see santa! lol! we'll see.
> 
> how's the speech going with dylan? i switched pediatricians last month (he's actually my pediatrician from when i was a baby!) and he was concerned with thomas's speech. we had an evaluator come in and he was not qualified for early intervention. he's improving every day but still pretty hard for most people to understand. i'm not worrying too much about it (well, for now).
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]*************************
> 
> good morning all! i'm home alone with both kiddos for the first time today. yesterday DH went back to work but my friend took DS1 to mommy and me and then after that my mom came down for the day so i wasn't really on my own for all that long. DS1 is currently tearing the house apart - he took everything out of the diaper bag and it's all over the living room. meh, whatever. my butt is staying on the couch for the time being. i'm tired and sore and the stuff can be cleaned later. i have dinner already made for tonight too - my mom came down yesterday and made dinner and there are a ton of leftovers! woot!
> 
> *gretchen *asked for pictures so i'll make you all look
> 
> put me back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heading up to the maternity room - i had a drug free birth (long story, we got there too late for the epidural) so i was so relieved at this point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big brother thomas meeting baby matthew for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby matthew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have more pics at http://www.facebook.com/nancy.cullen if anyone wants to friend me
> 
> have a great day everyone!!!



We taped Ice Age Christmas too, but deleted it to make room for some others. There are so many to watch. I have a ton already, but they keep coming out with new ones.

Dylan's speech is going much better. I wasn't happy with EI, but they still come. They're almost done, so if they say he still qualifies we will politely decline. He goes to a seperate speech thereapist who is great and has helped him a lot, so we'll keep that up as long as they suggest. 

That's great that he didn't qualify. Boys tend to take longer I think and he'll probably burst into talk any day now. Especially now that he's the big brother and will need to express himself more when you're with the two of them.

BTW Thomas looks so excited to see his brother. They are both adorable. Did he have any comments when you brought him home? I've heard some funny comments when the new baby is actually brought home. You just never know what will come out of their mouths some days 



my3princes said:


> Since I wasn't feeling well they decided that they would take care of me.  Hunter folded all the laundry that was in the dryer then put a towel in and warmed it up for me for my bath   Colby decided that he needed to sleep on the futon in our room to keep an eye on me and after my bath they each took a foot and gave me a foot massage   Things like that just don't happen and I felt so loved.  they tell me they love me all the time, but last night they really showed it



Awww... that is too cute. How old are they? I tried to get DS to rub my feet the other day, but he just wasn't getting it. Guess that's why there aren't many 2 year old foot massagers 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Then I will go visit my grammy in the hospital.  She is not well.  She was not at the nursing home for more than 24hrs when she became unresponsive and her heart rate dropped in the 30's and she had very shallow breathing.  The doctors are amazed she is still here.  They gave her some medicine and that has brought her heart rate up a bit.  Today she was up, talking and eating.  She is quite a fighter.  98 years old and every internal organ is failing but she is still hanging on.
> 
> I then have to be at a fundraiser to help set up by 230pm.  A very close friend of mine that I have known since middle school has been fighting a brain tumor for the past few years.  She suffers from a severe seizure disorder due to it and the tumor is inoperable.  She had radiation about a year ago and since then has been on chemo.  She takes is 2wks on 2wks off and that will last a full year.  About 2 months ago she lost her job.  She is divorced with two kids that are 8 and 6.  She is living with her parents now.  We are holding a fundraiser to raise money for her medical costs, medications, etc.  So that is where I will be tomorrow evening.  It goes until 9pm and then I will have to help clean up.  So it will be a really long day.



Oh man, those are both tough situations, especially during the holidays. I hope the best for both of them 



mikamah said:


> The dog was great the past 2 nights.  Last night she cried a little when he first went in the crate, so I sat outside it, and she settled down, and was quiet from 11-6.  And no accidents either!!! We don't know her history before the shelter, but she is so calm and friendly.  She loves meeting other dogs and people.  It was cute she didn't want to come up the porch stairs at first, and if I was at the top she wouldn't come to me, but if Michael was up the top, she'd come up to him.  It's a big change for us, but it's so much fun.



Sounds like Poko is settling right in. Where do you keep her crate?



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The guy who wanted to rent the house is still going to. We had issues with him a few days ago when he started barking orders at my realtor on things he wanted us to do to the house. I have no problem with painting the interior of the house. I however have MAJOR issue with him demanding we rip up all the carpet and put wood floors down!! The realtor (calmly) explained "This is a rent house. You don't get to make demands about someone else's home. You want wood floors then I suggest you either go find another rent house or look for one to buy."
> 
> Many of my friends were like "Oh I wouldn't let him live in your house. He's going to e a nightmare of a tenant." Well yeah that may be the case but he won't be my problem. That's why I have a property management company handling it. He's THEIR problem not mine. He gets out of hand and trashes my house they will evict him, period. They're dealing with a few renters now that trashed their rent houses and they hauled them off to court. 100 bucks a month for someone else to handle the problem and money in my pocket, sounds good to me. The housing market is to bad right now to even put it on the market. I wouldn't get anywhere near what I want for it.



Good for you, I think hiring someone was a good choice 



50sjayne said:


> Hey. Just poking about a bit--interested in joining the next challenge, glad to see a lot of the regs still on. Just haven't been online much at all. Doing ok--have gained about 15 pounds lately though and I'd like for that to stop before I need an entire new wardrobe...
> Well-- off to go swim...



Keep popping in, we'd love to have you join us for the next challenge. There are also 3 weeks left in this challenge if you'd like to jump in before the holidays. If so, just PM me your starting weight. 



jillbur said:


> Other than that, DSs are finally fever free after a total of 11 straight days of fevers between them (6 days for DS8 and 5 for DS5)!



Glad to hear that your DSs are feeling better


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

glss1/2fll said:


> So yesterday I went for my long run (3.27) and the whole time I thought I was going soooo slowly. I was playing mind games with myself about what would be an acceptable time since I hadn't run that far in a couple months. When I first started it was 2 minutes slower than when I ran it all the time and toward the end of the run I was thinking I'd be satisfied with anything up to 7 minutes slower. Well, what do I know? I ran it 3 minutes faster than I ever have!  You could have knocked me over with a feather when I looked at the timer.



dont you just love when that happens.  great job!  I know what you mean about the private vs public schools.  We always got whooped by them in sports too.  We have 2 large catholic high schools in our area and they are always either in the state championships or get very close to them.  Just not fair.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> This was the first time in years that I actually wanted things for Christmas. However, my birthday is a month before so I split my list between the two "holidays".
> 
> My birthday I wanted Michael Buble's and Josh Groban's Christmas CDs. Christmas I want external hard drive, NCIS for Wii, Wii Sport Resort, and the new Disney game for XBOX 360 (drawing blank on the name). Alan already gave me the two Wii games and we're picking up the XBOX game tonight (I'm to excited to wait). So actually the only thing I'll open on Christmas is the hard drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to allow myself a cookie or two each day. That's the routine I had with the peanut butter blossoms I made. I'm going to be making chocolate chip cookies here shortly.



Sounds like lots of great things and the fact that you get them early is even more fun. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Many of my friends were like "Oh I wouldn't let him live in your house. He's going to e a nightmare of a tenant." Well yeah that may be the case but he won't be my problem. That's why I have a property management company handling it. He's THEIR problem not mine. He gets out of hand and trashes my house they will evict him, period. They're dealing with a few renters now that trashed their rent houses and they hauled them off to court. 100 bucks a month for someone else to handle the problem and money in my pocket, sounds good to me. The housing market is to bad right now to even put it on the market. I wouldn't get anywhere near what I want for it.



For 100$ a month I think that totally sounds worth it too.  Especially being so far away. 



50sjayne said:


> Hey. Just poking about a bit--interested in joining the next challenge, glad to see a lot of the regs still on. Just haven't been online much at all. Doing ok--have gained about 15 pounds lately though and I'd like for that to stop before I need an entire new wardrobe...
> Well-- off to go swim...



Thanks for checking in with us.  Hope to see you more!!!



my3princes said:


> Temptation is hard, I'm going to try to keep healthier snacks around and opt for those instead of the high cal ones.  I can't say that I will be totally successful, but maybe it will help some.



I think even if we are successful half the time thats better than not at all.



jillbur said:


> . I really need to get running again (haven't run in 1 week). It's gotten so cold that I don't want to run outside, but I dislike running on the TM. But, I guess TM is going to be my way until after winter.
> 
> Jill



Not sure how much you have run outside but I thought I would never like it either.  After two weeks of it last winter I actually grew to really enjoy it.  There are some great clothes you can get to keep you warm but not at sweaty.  Just saying it may be worth giving it a really good trial before confining yourself to the treadmill.  Unless of course you enjoy the treadmill.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Left the house this morning at 6am and just returned home at 1020p.  It has been quite a long day.

The flu clinic at work was successful and very organized
I got the rest of my xmas shopping done for the boys.
The fundraiser for my friend was a complete success and we raised 1,000 dollars for her.

Overall it was a wonderful day!  I stayed pretty much on plan except for an extra chicken finger and a few bits of cake.  I would say that is still a win!  

Tomorrow will be sunday school in the a.m for the boys and then I think I will try to get out shopping for xmas outfits for my boys.  Not sure if anyone else with boys feels the same way but I am so tired of buying the same thing every year.  dress shirt, tie and slacks or xmas sweater and khakis.  It is so boring.  I would love to buy one of those beautiful little frilly dresses with the pretty bows instead.


So keeping with my routine I will post the QOTD tonight just in case I cant hop on in the morning.

Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:

What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?

Top 5 on my list of must watch movies are:

A Christmas Story
Elf
The Santa Clause
Christmas Vacation
Christmas with the Kranks

Have a great evening everyone and enjoy the last day of our weekend tomorrow.

Lindsay


----------



## mackeysmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?



Now I know all of you "purists" out there will most likely shun me, but my favorite Christmas movie is a 1977 remake of "It's a Wonderful Life" named "It Happened One Christmas".  It stars Marlo Thomas, Wayne Rogers and Cloris Leachman.

I should explain that I saw it many years before I saw the original - so to me - it IS the original.  

After searching for years, I finally found a copy on DVD (a bad, bootleg, transferred from grainy VHS copy - but a copy nonetheless).  I watch it each year while I bake my cookies. 

I'm also a HUGE horror movie fan, so the original "Black Christmas" is on my list.

Lastly - while not necessarily a Christmas movie - I always associate "Little Women" (the Winona Ryder/Susan Sarandon version) with Christmas.  Before she passed away a few years ago, my mother and I always had tradition to watch it together on Christmas Night.   I don't know if I'll ever watch it again - it doesn't seem right to watch it without her.  (In fact, at the funeral home, I slipped a copy of the DVD in the casket.  My family has a tradition that you put a little gift/trinket that meant something to just you and the deceased in the casket.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Diet-wise, I am up one pound this week.   I went over my calorie alotment every single day.   I've come to the conclusion that I cannot have pistachio nuts in the house.  I am physically unable to stick to a normal portion - I eat them until I am sick.   Back on track tomorrow. 

- Laurta


----------



## bellebookworm9

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?
> 
> Top 5 on my list of must watch movies are:
> A Christmas Story
> The Santa Clause
> Christmas Vacation



Believe it or not, I've never seen A Christmas Story. Every year I say I will watch it and I never do. 

I like Christmas Vacation, though I've only seen it once and that was 7 scared1 years ago-I was a freshman in high school. I like The Santa Clause as well, though it scared me when I was little-Bernard the Elf just terrified me for some reason. 

And like Laura, although not actually Christmas, I associate the Harry Potter movies with the holidays. I think it's because they are always part of ABC Family's 25 Days of Christmas, and all the movies have a Christmas scene in them (except possibly the third, but that's my least favorite so I try to block it out of my memory).


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

I just have a few minutes to answer the QOTD because I slept to almost 6 this morning and I am reading at mass this morning. 

QOTD 

I am a traditionalist   I watch Holiday Inn and White Christmas

White Christmas was shown every year on a Sat night while I was growing up.  We used to invite the neighbors over and watch it together. 

I also like The Santa Claus and Chevy Chase Christmas Vacation

Off to church, grocery shop and do some quilting. 

have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

*Pamela,* how did your guys do yesterday?  

*Nancy,* your boys are so dang cute and you look lovely!  Nice to see you back here.  I know you are going to start rocking it when you are feeling better but in the mean time rest and heal.  

*Gretchen,* when I worked at DL the parking lot/front gate folks had a ton of fun.    I think that you are the kind of person who can make any job fun and enjoyable.

*Deb,* your bathroom sounds cute!    I love your new avatar, too.    Hope you are feeling better.  

*Linda,* congrats on the fast run!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok so whats the secret Deb.  I am still more like the Cinderella Pre-Glass slipper around here but I would love to be treated more like the princess she really is.



  I hear ya!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday December 3, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate.  What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?



My plan to avoid temptation is similar to yours, *Lindsay,* plug it into myfitnesspal -- it seems to give just enough of a delay to help my brain make the right decision.  

*Kathy,* hope that Michael has a wonderful birthday today.    I know you already gave him his heart's desire. 

*CC,* I feel so bad for you that you have to gluten yourself.  

*Christina,* those Disney pounds will be gone before you know it! 



50sjayne said:


> Hey. Just poking about a bit--interested in joining the next challenge, glad to see a lot of the regs still on. Just haven't been online much at all. Doing ok--have gained about 15 pounds lately though and I'd like for that to stop before I need an entire new wardrobe...
> Well-- off to go swim...



*Susan,* so nice to see you!    And your cute kitty pics!  Do come join us on the holiday thread that will be starting December 16th.   

*Jill,* a move sounds very exciting!   

I have the same issues with cold weather that you do.  I haven't run outside for a few weeks now.  I'm doing an indoor track and it is worse than the dreadmill.  It makes me a bit worried so I am going to make it a point to at least walk outside for a bit every day at least while it is not icy here.  You keep your conditioning for several weeks so you haven't lost much in just a week.  *Lindsay* and *Kathy* both rocked winter running last year.  

Glad your guys are feeling better!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?



Christmas Vacation
A Christmas Story
A Christmas Carol (the old Alistair Sim version from 1951)
are some of our favorites.

*Laura,* that eliptical will help chase away the effects of the pistachios.    I'll be on the look out for that 1977 movie -- it sounds fun! 

A little laundry and getting ready for the rest of the week is on deck today.  I want to do a bit more planning in case it is another crazy week.

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Jingle, jingle, jingle . . .* 

*Those jingle bells are getting closer . . . * 

*That means the Biggest Loser Alumni Holiday Edition is getting closer too.  *

I will be posting the thread and the coaching schedule soon.  We do a coach of the day rotation so please consider signing up for a day . . . PLEASE!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

We spent most of yesterday in New York City. It was a fun trip. We don't go with any particular plan, so it is always a win. We ate lunch a deli and I had a California Wrap.  It was more because contained was chicken breast and not deli meat and did not have cheese on it. I figured that was a good choice for me.

Eating gluten has been miserable. I feel nauseous pretty much nonstop. I ended up losing .4 for the week. This upcoming weigh-in should be interesting. Eating wheat probably wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact that I'm supposed to be eating foods like pasta and pizza. You know, the not-so-healthy ones. 

I'm planning to go to the gym tomorrow. I have started doing walk-run intervals and am slowly working toward finish Week 1 Day 1 of C25K. I'm makin slow, but steady progress.

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## mikamah

mackeysmom said:


> Lastly - while not necessarily a Christmas movie - I always associate "Little Women" (the Winona Ryder/Susan Sarandon version) with Christmas.  Before she passed away a few years ago, my mother and I always had tradition to watch it together on Christmas Night.   I don't know if I'll ever watch it again - it doesn't seem right to watch it without her.  (In fact, at the funeral home, I slipped a copy of the DVD in the casket.  My family has a tradition that you put a little gift/trinket that meant something to just you and the deceased in the casket.)


It's hard to do those special things without your mom.  My mom loved Lobster, and I haven't been able to have it since she died.  I get all filled up when I think about it.  I'm sure one day I will again, when my cousin visits from Arizona, and I know my mom would want us to. 



lisah0711 said:


> *Kathy,* hope that Michael has a wonderful birthday today.    I know you already gave him his heart's desire.


Thanks Lisa.  We had a busy, fun day, and this is the first time I even got to get online.  I'm glad I have a long weekend to adjust to our new puppy's schedule.  



cclovesdis said:


> Eating gluten has been miserable. I feel nauseous pretty much nonstop. I ended up losing .4 for the week. This upcoming weigh-in should be interesting. Eating wheat probably wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact that I'm supposed to be eating foods like pasta and pizza. You know, the not-so-healthy ones.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the gym tomorrow. I have started doing walk-run intervals and am slowly working toward finish Week 1 Day 1 of C25K. I'm makin slow, but steady progress.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!


Sorry you're feeling so lousy, but great you're able to get out and do the c25k.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?


The original Miracle on 34th st, the CHristmas Carol with George c. Scott, and It's a Wonderful LIfe, are my all time favorites.  New favorites since having a kid are Polar Express and the Santa Claus movies.  

*Lindsay*-Sounds like you had a nice day yesterday, and so glad your friends event went well.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone, done with the 5 day z-pac but still coughing like mad. Mostly at night or when I nap with DS in the afternoon. Good thing I don't nap at work I guess
> 
> Sounds like Poko is settling right in. Where do you keep her crate?


I think we have the same thing.  I've been coughin since last weekend, and worse at night.  I have one more day of the Zpak, but they said it's probably viral when I went to the doc, but gave me the zpak just in case.  I'm not one to push for drugs, so I think that' why.  My sil we were with last weekend has the same thing too.  It' does linger though.  I hope you're feeling better soon. 
I'm keeping the crate in the kitchen, and she will go in with the door open while we're in the kitchen, and she likes to be wherever we are.  Last night she was barking about every hour starting at midnight.  I took her out the first time, but she didn't need to go, and the other times I called out NO Poko from my bed, but am thinking tonight I will make sure to keep her up later, and do a longer bed time walk, and hopefully she will be better.  I think I'll try to ignore the barking during the night, and see what happens.  I'm glad it is winter and the windows are closed.  
Did you go to the Tree lighting?  It was a nice night for it.  We didn't get there this year.  Michael will go wed to the Hospice tree lighting, and I hope to get out of work early to join him and my sisters.  



jillbur said:


> She is so adorable and your son looks so happy! My 8 year old loves our dog. He treats her like a person and she loves him back. It's so sweet. We adopted from a shelter and we did have a few problems starting out (horrible separation anxiety and the ability to jump, well actually bunny hop, our fence to play with the neighbors dogs), but we hung in there and now our Charley is the best. Enjoy!
> 
> DH and I have been doing a lot of thinking and talking this weekend. We are considering relocating if we can find work. DH has wanted to move since I met him and I was always too afraid to leave my family. But, I just keep thinking that we may regret never going for it. I figure if it doesn't work out, we can always come back. I am a teacher (I have elementary and sped) and he is an EMT but in school for repiratory therapy. We'd like to move further south...but we don't know how far. I would like to be close enough to drive back home to visit my mom, sister, and grandma (I am very close with my family). DH could care less about seeing his family (they are not real close). He would like to move (from western PA) to the panhandle of FL (yay closer to WDW), but I was thinking more VA. We need to do some research on salaries for our professions and what's best for us. I found a job fair in Pittsburgh in March that I am going to go to and see what happens. If I find a job for next school year, I will move with the boys while DH finishes school (5 months). I just dread trying to sell our house. And, I really don't want to rent and not live near by to monitor the renters. I guess we'll see what happens. I am going to do some research during my Christmas break. Anyone live in a great area for teaching and health care where it doesn't really snow lol?!?!
> 
> Other than that, DSs are finally fever free after a total of 11 straight days of fevers between them (6 days for DS8 and 5 for DS5)!
> Jill


Glad your boys are finally feeling better.  That's a long time for you all.  Thanks for the good wishes.  We go to the vet tomorrow, and I think I'd like to do an obedience class too.  She's getting a little more rambunctious as she gets to know us.  
Good luck with the potential move.  Such a big decision. 



50sjayne said:


> Hey. Just poking about a bit--interested in joining the next challenge, glad to see a lot of the regs still on. Just haven't been online much at all. Doing ok--have gained about 15 pounds lately though and I'd like for that to stop before I need an entire new wardrobe...
> Well-- off to go swim...


Great to see you again!!   


glss1/2fll said:


> Yesterday after I logged off I kept thinking I forgot to post something, I remembered as we were driving on the freeway! Congraulations Kathy. Poka looks so sweet. You two will have so much fun with her. I laughed about the stairs because our house doesn't have any stairs and when we took the dog to somebody's house with stairs, he wigged out. He had no idea what they were and it took us a while to coax him up and down them.
> 
> So yesterday I went for my long run (3.27) and the whole time I thought I was going soooo slowly. I was playing mind games with myself about what would be an acceptable time since I hadn't run that far in a couple months. When I first started it was 2 minutes slower than when I ran it all the time and toward the end of the run I was thinking I'd be satisfied with anything up to 7 minutes slower. Well, what do I know? I ran it 3 minutes faster than I ever have!  You could have knocked me over with a feather when I looked at the timer.


Thanks.  Nice job on the run.  It's so nice when you are surprised at how well you did!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I gained 2 pounds while at Disney but not going to stress over it. I have 3 pounds left to lose for my 10 pound goa. We were going to go see the Muppet movie today but we're going to hold off and go tomorrow. Alan is going in a few hours to pick up the new Disney Universe game for the XBOX in a few hours. I'm also going to make some chocolate chip cookies.


I'd say disney is the best reason to gain.  It will come off quick.  



my3princes said:


> Temptation is hard, I'm going to try to keep healthier snacks around and opt for those instead of the high cal ones.  I can't say that I will be totally successful, but maybe it will help some.


I love the blinking lights in your siggie.  So fun. You have the best clippies.



bellebookworm9 said:


> And like Laura, although not actually Christmas, I associate the Harry Potter movies with the holidays. I think it's because they are always part of ABC Family's 25 Days of Christmas, and all the movies have a Christmas scene in them (except possibly the third, but that's my least favorite so I try to block it out of my memory).


I just saw your clippie!! 38 days!!  My brother and family are going in 40 days, and staying near sea world, but will be doing MK on the saturday they get there.  I'm so jealous.  



donac said:


> I just have a few minutes to answer the QOTD because I slept to almost 6 this morning and I am reading at mass this morning.


6 is very late for you.  You and LIsa are the early birds.  Hope you had a good day.  



lisah0711 said:


> *Jingle, jingle, jingle . . .*
> 
> *Those jingle bells are getting closer . . . *
> 
> *That means the Biggest Loser Alumni Holiday Edition is getting closer too.  *
> 
> I will be posting the thread and the coaching schedule soon.  We do a coach of the day rotation so please consider signing up for a day . . . PLEASE!


Thanks Lisa!!

Good evening everyone.  We have had a busy weekend, and today we had our family over for pizza and cake for ds's 10th birthday.  He is thrilled to be in double digits, and he loved showing off his new doggie to his cousins.  Everyone brought toys for Poko too, and she's checking them all out now, and then we'll go for a nice long walk.  I think part of last night was we were all tired, so we all went to bed early around 9, and I'm going to stay up til at least 10-1030 and take her for a good walk then, and hope she'll sleep better.  
I need to clean up a bit from the party, but wanted to spend a little time to dis.  I am feeling like a broken record, but haven't tracked this weekend, though I started yesterday, so again tomorrow is a new day, and I will track.  We have no plans but a visit to the vet in the morning.  I am getting lots of walks in so that is a good thing.  

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Not sure how much you have run outside but I thought I would never like it either.  After two weeks of it last winter I actually grew to really enjoy it.  There are some great clothes you can get to keep you warm but not at sweaty.  Just saying it may be worth giving it a really good trial before confining yourself to the treadmill.  Unless of course you enjoy the treadmill.
> 
> 
> Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?
> 
> 
> Lindsay



Well, today was a cloudy 58 and I got a 4.2 mile run in. I wish it would stay this way all winter! I am planning to get some more cold weather running clothes and try my best to get out there. The best place for me to run is our park which is 2.5 miles perimeter if you do the dreaded hill. I usually choose to skip it lol. In the winter, though, they shut down some of the roads so they only have to do plowing on some. As long as it's not icy and about 30 I think I will keep at it. And, the treadmill is not my friend. I can't seem to run as fast on the treadmill as outside. But, if it's all I have...I better suck it up!

QOTD-I actually like A Christmas Carol: The Musical (with Kelsey Grammer and Jane Krakowski). I also love National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, Elf, and Polar Express. I have actually never seen It's a Wonderful Life or Miracle on 34th Street. Apparently I live a sheltered life! I also enjoy ABC Family's movies Santa Baby and Santa Baby 2. And then of course, Charlie Brown's Christmas and How the Grinch Stole Christmas (original), but those aren't really movies. I guess I better get busy and watch some of these!





lisah0711 said:


> *Jill,* a move sounds very exciting!
> 
> I have the same issues with cold weather that you do.  I haven't run outside for a few weeks now.  I'm doing an indoor track and it is worse than the dreadmill.  It makes me a bit worried so I am going to make it a point to at least walk outside for a bit every day at least while it is not icy here.  You keep your conditioning for several weeks so you haven't lost much in just a week.  *Lindsay* and *Kathy* both rocked winter running last year.
> 
> Glad your guys are feeling better!



A move does sound exciting...and scary! How far (perimeter) is your indoor track? I wish we had one around here to try out. I just feel like I sprint of the treadmill and it's still slower than I run outside! And fresh air is so nice! Ice is a concern for me, too. In fact, wet leaves on the road or sidewalks were hazardous this fall. Luckily I made it without wiping out! I am going to try my best to get outdoors, but if this winter is anything like last (we had about a foot of snow for about 4 straight months) it may be difficult. And, I am not a big fan of slush. Especially, dirty brown slush! Geez... can you tell I am not a big fan of snow lol? I think I do need to move! Maybe Hawaii lol!

I had a pretty good day. My sister and I started cookie making together which is always fun. We made what my grandma calls nut horns. I don't know if they are called anything else, but it's all I know them as. I did taste test one, but as soon as we were done I ran 4.2 miles. Yay!! There's a "Chilly Cheeks" race in January at our local park. It's a 5 or 10 miler. I may actually sign up and run the 5 miler if it's above frost bite temps. It's so nice to get support here and from DH. He was so proud when I told him how far I ran today and my time. DH used to work out daily with the Wii or Netflix videos. He hasn't for awhile because of school and work. Maybe I'll try to encourage him to start back up. I'm hoping for an easy week at work so I can continue to work out and make Christmas treats! 

I am so curious to see how the robotics team did!!

Enjoy your Monday everyone!

Jill


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mackeysmom said:


> Lastly - while not necessarily a Christmas movie - I always associate "Little Women" (the Winona Ryder/Susan Sarandon version) with Christmas.  Before she passed away a few years ago, my mother and I always had tradition to watch it together on Christmas Night.   I don't know if I'll ever watch it again - it doesn't seem right to watch it without her.  (In fact, at the funeral home, I slipped a copy of the DVD in the casket.  My family has a tradition that you put a little gift/trinket that meant something to just you and the deceased in the casket.)



that sounded like a wonderful memory to have of you and your mom together.  I love the traditions you have.  Dont worry about that measly old lb.  Tomorrow is a new day!



bellebookworm9 said:


> [And like Laura, although not actually Christmas, I associate the Harry Potter movies with the holidays. I think it's because they are always part of ABC Family's 25 Days of Christmas, and all the movies have a Christmas scene in them (except possibly the third, but that's my least favorite so I try to block it out of my memory). [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



I wondered why harry potter was on the 25 days of xmas list but I would guess it must be a part of many peoples christmas holiday.  I cant say much about you not seeing the christmas story because I have never seen or read any harry potter.



donac said:


> White Christmas was shown every year on a Sat night while I was growing up.  We used to invite the neighbors over and watch it together.



My parents always watched White Christmas on xmas eve day while I was growing up.  I never really sat and watched it with them but I know they really enjoy it.  They saw the white christmas show in NYC a year or two ago.  Have you ever gone their to see it????



lisah0711 said:


> A little laundry and getting ready for the rest of the week is on deck today.  I want to do a bit more planning in case it is another crazy week.
> 
> Have a great day all!



We are twins tonight Lisa...I pretty much am doing the same thing.  Never know what the week will bring these days so we might as well be prepared.



lisah0711 said:


> *Jingle, jingle, jingle . . .*
> 
> *Those jingle bells are getting closer . . . *
> 
> *That means the Biggest Loser Alumni Holiday Edition is getting closer too.  *
> 
> I will be posting the thread and the coaching schedule soon.  We do a coach of the day rotation so please consider signing up for a day . . . PLEASE!



I keep wanted to PM you but when I get done posting I keep forgetting so I thought I would reply.  You can add me in for a day.  Any day will be fine.  Thanks for organizing it.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We spent most of yesterday in New York City. It was a fun trip. We don't go with any particular plan, so it is always a win. We ate lunch a deli and I had a California Wrap.  It was more because contained was chicken breast and not deli meat and did not have cheese on it. I figured that was a good choice for me.



Glad you had a great trip yesterday. I love the city at xmas time and its been a few years since we have been there.  What was your favorite thing you did?  sorry you havent been feeling well with the gluten.  Gosh that is becoming such a common ailment these days.  I really feel for you and rose who have to deal with this.  

**********************************************************

I really wish I could take the whole month of December off from work.  I am just so darn tired of running all over the place for things.  I am at the point of praying for a blizzard so we would be stuck in the house for a day or two.  You know I am desperate if I am wishing for that.  I am just really not ready to go back to work tomorrow.  I have off on Friday so I guess I will just pray the week goes quickly.

Today was busy but I did manage to get the boys their christmas outfits.  I just need to find pants yet for Ryan.  I just wanted to check in quick and than the boys and I are going to watch a holiday movie.  I think A christmas story is the one we are going to pick.

I stayed pretty much on plan today and I actually was down .2 from yesterday which is better than I thought it would be from the party last night. I was pretty happy.  I also got in a 20 min run before it got too dark.  Its really starting to get cooler out there. 

I hope you all really enjoyed the weekend and were able to keep it as healthy as possible with all the hussle and bussle that you may have going on.

Tomorrows QOTD,

Monday Dec 5, 2011 QOTD:

What is your favorite winter activity?

I am really becoming a big hater of the cold weather but one thing I do enjoy is sledding or snow tubing.  We took the boys sledding the past few years but this year we are going to do the official snow tubing at one of the ski resorts near us.  Its lots of fun and you can burn a bunch of calories climbing back up the hills.


----------



## bellebookworm9

mikamah said:


> I just saw your clippie!! 38 days!!  My brother and family are going in 40 days, and staying near sea world, but will be doing MK on the saturday they get there.  I'm so jealous.



Yup, only 38 more days! I want to go to Sea World and Universal while I am down there, hopefully I can make it happen.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday Dec 5, 2011 QOTD:
> What is your favorite winter activity?



Lindsay, I'm with you: I hate the cold weather! But I think it's easier to gather people together in winter for indoor things, so my favorite winter activity is just having a board game or movie night with friends.

*****************
My DVC person *finally* got back to me. Apparently she just saw my e-mail. So she was able to call and get my reservation changed this morning; I canceled the Pop Century reservation and am once again staying at Old Key West! I requested a studio on an upper floor and to be near the Hospitality House, so we'll see what happens. I'm really glad to be staying somewhere with a free fridge, because I had no idea what I was going to do for breakfast the next morning otherwise-I'm scheduling my taxi to pick me up at 6:15, way before anything is open.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Sunday:  My favorite Christmas movie is Home Alone.

QOTD Monday:  My favorite winter activity is skiing.  I don't do it often, but it is something that I have done most of my life.


----------



## my3princes

I'm exhausted.  We picked up the house this morning then moved a couple cords of wood closer to the wood furnace.  Tons of exercise (yesterday we split a few cord of wood so exercise yesterday too.  After lunch I finished decorating the house, at least as much as I am going to this year.  The boys don't want to go through the work of putting up the second tree and I don't have the patience to put up my Christmas village   From 2 - 7 I wrapped Christmas presents.  They aren't all done, but I did make a good dent in them.  In the last hour I did some online Santa shopping.  I think I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## ougrad86

Thank you everybody for your well-wishes after my last post.  It still is a little hard, but getting back into life and feeling less depressed.  Alot going on right now to keep me busy.



my3princes said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  That special someone in your life is searching for that perfect gift, you know the one that would make you cry on Christmas morning.  What would that gift be?



I can't think of anything that would actually make me cry.  I am planning to print out some photos of MIL's brothers and sisters when they were all together this summer.  I will frame them and give them to DMIL and DH two sister's.  It was the first time they had all been together in a couple of years, and since then two of them are gone.  I was so glad we were able to arrange that get-together this summer.



dvccruiser76 said:


> We've liked Once Upon a Time so far. It's petty good.



I really enjoy Once Upon a Time.  DH said some guys from work told him it was a soap opera, so he is having nothing to do with it.  I don't see that.  DS likes to half-watch it as well (while he is on the computer or playing one of his games).  Still trying to figure out what that item was from the last episode, that the boy found and she threw back in the pit.



my3princes said:


> Thursday QOTD:  Do you have Holiday Themed clothes that you dig out this time of year?



I have a few sweaters and sweatshirts that I enjoy wearing with hoiday theming and I picked up some inexpensive earrings that caught my eye the other day, so I can wear those as well.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
> What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?



I can't think of anything I really want.  When I need/want something throughout the year, I usually get it.  I got the new iPhone when it came out this year, that was a pretty healthy outlay.  We have already helped DS buy a computer, but I want to pick him up some other small items.  DH does like to give jewelry, not super expensive, but it is getting to the point where I have way more than I need - and I wear jeans and T-shirts to work, so don't really wear fancy jewelry that often!



bellebookworm9 said:


> However, neither of those are going to be of practical use to me in the next few months, so now I've asked for a suitcase set, above the ankle socks, and Disney gift cards.
> 
> ************
> Everything is officially in place for Florida! I have canceled my two loans and work study, and have had the charges for room ($3700), meal plan ($250) and undergrad comprehensive fee ($731) removed from my bill. All I need to pay is tuition ($2500) and the $12.50 college fee. I still have enough financial aid through grants and scholarships to cover that, and get $3000 back! /QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats on being accepted!  I read about it when I was trying to catch up and it sounds like a lot of fun.  I will be following your blog for sure!  I wouldn't mind my DS doing something like that as well, but college is still a few years off.  Good luck and have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> dumbo_buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big brother thomas meeting baby matthew for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby matthew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such wonderful pictures, so cute!  I can barely remember when DS was a baby...hard to believe my 6'1" boy was ever that tiny!  My DB and his wife will be having twins this spring, so I 'll have some new ones to play with when we visit!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I will go visit my grammy in the hospital.  She is not well.  She was not at the nursing home for more than 24hrs when she became unresponsive and her heart rate dropped in the 30's and she had very shallow breathing.  The doctors are amazed she is still here.  They gave her some medicine and that has brought her heart rate up a bit.  Today she was up, talking and eating.  She is quite a fighter.  98 years old and every internal organ is failing but she is still hanging on.
> 
> I then have to be at a fundraiser to help set up by 230pm.  A very close friend of mine that I have known since middle school has been fighting a brain tumor for the past few years.  She suffers from a severe seizure disorder due to it and the tumor is inoperable.  She had radiation about a year ago and since then has been on chemo.  She takes is 2wks on 2wks off and that will last a full year.  About 2 months ago she lost her job.  She is divorced with two kids that are 8 and 6.  She is living with her parents now.  We are holding a fundraiser to raise money for her medical costs, medications, etc.  So that is where I will be tomorrow evening.  It goes until 9pm and then I will have to help clean up.  So it will be a really long day.
> 
> Saturday December 3, 2011 QOTD:
> The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate.  What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry about your grammy - it is so hard when something like that is happening.  And with your friend going through all she is going through, it is doubly hard.  Take care.
> 
> So far not much at work, we've been so busy.  When they do have events going on, they are very often in the cafe, which is on the fifth floor.  I work on the sixth, so sometimes I can avoid them. but sometimes the president wants to say a few words, best if you show up for those!  I just do my best to track, and adjust accordingly for the rest of the day, or count on my weekly allotment of extra points.  I am luckily rather picky about my sweets or snacks - sometimes I don't like what is put out and can walk away (not as often as I would like though!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning friends!  Up and off to drop DD at swim practice and then *Robotics State Tournament* today!!  Wish us luck!  TTYL.....................P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck.  My DS has a similar things with his rocket club, but I think he may miss it this year because of Track & Field taking precedent.
> 
> 
> 
> jillbur said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I have been doing a lot of thinking and talking this weekend. We are considering relocating if we can find work. DH has wanted to move since I met him and I was always too afraid to leave my family. But, I just keep thinking that we may regret never going for it. I figure if it doesn't work out, we can always come back. I am a teacher (I have elementary and sped) and he is an EMT but in school for repiratory therapy. We'd like to move further south...but we don't know how far. I would like to be close enough to drive back home to visit my mom, sister, and grandma (I am very close with my family). DH could care less about seeing his family (they are not real close). He would like to move (from western PA) to the panhandle of FL (yay closer to WDW), but I was thinking more VA. We need to do some research on salaries for our professions and what's best for us. I found a job fair in Pittsburgh in March that I am going to go to and see what happens. If I find a job for next school year, I will move with the boys while DH finishes school (5 months). I just dread trying to sell our house. And, I really don't want to rent and not live near by to monitor the renters. I guess we'll see what happens. I am going to do some research during my Christmas break. Anyone live in a great area for teaching and health care where it doesn't really snow lol?!?!
> Jill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search and your decision.  Be careful of the home prices wherever you go.  We have a good job market here in Northern Virginia, but the traffic and the home prices are horrific.  It does snow in VA however.  I had some friends who moved to North Carolina to escape the rat race here.  The weather is way milder, and house prices are reasonable.
> 
> I hear you about wanting to be close to family.  We spend a good chunk of our vacations traveling to be with family instead of going somewhere else.  We practically have memorized the route to DM and DMIL's houses in the midwest.  We do a big 4 day loop (need to stop one of the nights).  Too expensive to fly, and my DS is a very good traveler, thank goodness.  Trying to plan a trip to Germany and have always wanted to go to Niagara Falls, Grand Canyon and Yellowstone (as well as keep up the trips to WDW), but just don't have enough time.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be sunday school in the a.m for the boys and then I think I will try to get out shopping for xmas outfits for my boys.  Not sure if anyone else with boys feels the same way but I am so tired of buying the same thing every year.  dress shirt, tie and slacks or xmas sweater and khakis.  It is so boring.  I would love to buy one of those beautiful little frilly dresses with the pretty bows instead.
> Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:
> What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get bored with DS's wardrobe as well...told him he had to give me a granddaughter that I can buy frilly dresses for...
> 
> I love Miracle on 34th Street, the original, black and white.  I like White Christmas, and I enjoy Holiday Inn as well since a lot of it seems to take place at Christmas.  Almost any Bing Crosby seems Christmasy since they played a lot of those around Christmas when I was growing up.  The Family Channel has that 25 Days of Christmas, and that has some good ones.  And I like the Santa Clause movies.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrows QOTD,
> Monday Dec 5, 2011 QOTD:
> What is your favorite winter activity?
> 
> Staying indoors, watching the snow fall and keeping warm!  I love winter, but like seeing it from where it is warm!  Funny that, being brought up in Wisconsin and sledding and skating every winter.
> 
> Going outdoors and taking pictures after a big snow if fun, but with the way my knees are, trudging through the snow is problematic at best now.  DS usually builds a snowman, the odder the better, and we all do some shoveling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still very busy at work, not sure why it is so much this year, it seems more so than last year.  And since DS is doing conditioning for Track, I need to pick him up since it is dark by the time he gets out, so I need to leave right on time.  Some days he does upper body work as well, somedays not, so never know if I am picking him up just as I arrive or need to sit around for an hour...he and I need to work something out, like him calling me at home if he is not waiting when I get there...although it does give me a little time to catch up on the podcast!  Tried to log in to the DIS on my phone last week, keep telling me my password was wrong, but I know it was right!
> Saw my friend and her daughter (who is DS's best friend) this weekend, we all got together and made a few more plans for our April trip.  Really looking forward to it, even though we are only doing a couple days at Disney and focusing on US this year.  And unfortunately my team lost, so in a little bowl (although it is against the school my nephews attended) and did not get our conference championship.  Oh well, always next year.
> 
> This took longer than I thought, time to hit the hay, going to be busy at work tomorrow.
> 
> Carol
Click to expand...


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*



			Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:

What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?
		
Click to expand...

*
It's A Wonderful Life
Miracle on 34th Street (new one)
Santa Clause
Christmas Vacation

*



			Monday Dec 5, 2011 QOTD:
What is your favorite winter activity?
		
Click to expand...

*
Baking and watching movies..


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well, we didn't get to AMC to watch the movie. I just didn't have any desire to leave the house today. We sat out by the pool quite abit (was in the mid 70s). Our realtor called Alan today and told us that tomorrow is decision day on whether or not the gu is going to rent our house. My fingers are crossed. 

I think I've decided we're just going to spend a week at Disney next Christmas. I checked the Disney cruise line iteneraries and I really don't want to go on a western carribbean cruise. I love going to Disney with Alan because he does things more at my pace and we are a lot more laid back. Its not always about being at the parks 24/7 for us. I like to kick back on the balcony and enjoy the resort. I mean heck I'm paying all that money to have a timeshare I might as well enjoy it . 

The only issue I have right now is figuring out how we're going to pay for the trip. We don't have anymore DVC points so I'm either thinking about renting some or just paying out of pocket for the trip. I'm going to wait til probably beginning of the year to make a decision. 

I got a 30 mnute workout in today with my Biggest Loser Wii game. Tomorrow I need to get some mileage in on the treadmill. I also need to start figuring out what I'm going to pack for IL. I don't have many winter clothes I freaking live in FL for crying out loud .


----------



## pjlla

Happy Monday everyone!

Saturday's competition went well, but not as well as we hoped.  Due to an unexpected "glitch" we scored lower during our best robot round than originally thought, which put us in the top 10 rather than the top 8, which is what is needed to advance on to the elimination rounds... (had our score been as it SHOULD have been, it would have put us in the top 5)..... just one of those strange things that never should have happened.... no one really to blame, although we did question the scoring/ruling.  

Anyhow, it is GREAT to say that our team is among the top 10 FLL robotics teams in the entire state!!  

And we won a trophy for our garden project.... we won the Judges Award for community service!!  It was nice to leave with something to show for the day.

Today we will have a little celebration and do some "debriefing" to talk about how Saturday went.  It is so sad to think that this is the end.


Saturday's eating was good, despite the craziness and stress..... definitely had a stress-induced belly ache going on that day.  Ended up eating far more nuts during the afternoon than I should have, but honestly, that was the worst of the day.  

Yesterday was a total relaxation day for me.  I hung around in my sweats all day!  I watched HP on tv, did some reading... that was it!  Other than throwing in two loads of laundry and feeding my family and making my bed, I did NOTHING around the house.... it felt great at the time, but of course now I am a bit overcome with some guilt... but I'll get over it.  

I've got 15 minutes until I need to be sure that DS is up and moving, so I'll try to play catch-up  with the thread now!..................P


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Saturday's competition went well, but not as well as we hoped.  Due to an unexpected "glitch" we scored lower during our best robot round than originally thought, which put us in the top 10 rather than the top 8, which is what is needed to advance on to the elimination rounds... (had our score been as it SHOULD have been, it would have put us in the top 5)..... just one of those strange things that never should have happened.... no one really to blame, although we did question the scoring/ruling.
> 
> Anyhow, it is GREAT to say that our team is among the top 10 FLL robotics teams in the entire state!!
> 
> And we won a trophy for our garden project.... we won the Judges Award for community service!!  It was nice to leave with something to show for the day.
> 
> Today we will have a little celebration and do some "debriefing" to talk about how Saturday went.  It is so sad to think that this is the end.
> 
> 
> Saturday's eating was good, despite the craziness and stress..... definitely had a stress-induced belly ache going on that day.  Ended up eating far more nuts during the afternoon than I should have, but honestly, that was the worst of the day.
> 
> Yesterday was a total relaxation day for me.  I hung around in my sweats all day!  I watched HP on tv, did some reading... that was it!  Other than throwing in two loads of laundry and feeding my family and making my bed, I did NOTHING around the house.... it felt great at the time, but of course now I am a bit overcome with some guilt... but I'll get over it.
> 
> I've got 15 minutes until I need to be sure that DS is up and moving, so I'll try to play catch-up  with the thread now!..................P


Congrats to DS and his team for being in the top ten!!  That is truly quite an accomplishment and I hope they are all excited and proud of themselves.  I hope you got over that guilt about having a relaxing day.  You are not one to sit idle for very long, so you totally deserve it.  

Good morning.  We're up early today, puppy barking off and on in her crate from 2-5, so I got up at 5 to take her out.  Luckily DS slept through it all.  Now I'm awake and she's sound asleep at my feet.  Not really fair.  This is my last day off.  They really should give a paid new pet leave at work.  I tried last night to really tire her out on her last walk, but she kept stopping and didn't want to go far.  We go to the vet this morning, and then I think we'll take her out in the car to Petco or to visit one of ds's friends, and see how she does in the car.  It's a short ride, so it will be a good test. 
Need to catch up on some laundry too.  

*QOTD*- I think sledding is my favorite too.  I used to ski, but have only taken ds twice since it is so expensive, and as a kid loved ice skating and we could ice skate on all the ponds around here in the woods.  We talked about snowshoeing last year, but never got to it.  Ds does it in school and he enjoys it. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Ah, laundry therapy . . . could be the new hot health thing!
> 
> Don't I wish!!!
> 
> I had a little loss earlier in the week and then a whoosh today so I am down 3.5 pounds and finally in new territory for 2011!   I weigh less than I did at the Princess and am down 24.5 pounds for this challenge.  ONE-derland I will see you for the Tink.
> 
> Have a great day all!



That is amazing!  You are rockin' it this time around!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm taking baby steps in getting back onto this board so i apologize for not responding to everyone. but a few is a start, right??
> 
> We're just glad you are back with us!
> 
> 
> baby matthew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have more pics at http://www.facebook.com/nancy.cullen if anyone wants to friend me
> 
> have a great day everyone!!!



SO adorable!!  And you still look so pretty!  

Matthew was our second choice of names for DS.  When DS was little and he wanted his own baby doll (yup, I was okay with that but DH, not so much! ) I bought him a cute gender neutral looking doll at a yard sale and we called it baby Matthew!!  



my3princes said:


> I forgot to mention that last night my 2 youngest boys put up our Disney Christmas tree.  Chris and I bent the branches appropriately and they assembled the tree then totally decorated it.  The oldest even helped a bit in the higher spots.  They were so cute.  We watched Christmas shows from 4 PM on and they were really in the spirit.  Since I wasn't feeling well they decided that they would take care of me.  Hunter folded all the laundry that was in the dryer then put a towel in and warmed it up for me for my bath   Colby decided that he needed to sleep on the futon in our room to keep an eye on me and after my bath they each took a foot and gave me a foot massage  Things like that just don't happen and I felt so loved.  they tell me they love me all the time, but last night they really showed it
> 
> Today I'm cleaning the bathroom before I turn it into my snowman wonderland



Oh my gosh!  You're boys are totally showing their love!  That is so nice.  Care to share pictures of the snowman bathroom??



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: Well, I never really want anything for Christmas. It just seems I have so much stuff already. I have a pretty firm policy of "if I have to dust it, I don't want it." I tend to ask for things I need. That being said, DH absolutely loves to buy me stuff, usually very expensive jewelry! But I finally said ENOUGH! Way too much money. This year he has gotten me an ipad for Christmas. I picked it up at Fed Ex office yesterday. I'm going to wait and open it Christmas morning just so I can freak out the kids!  I am very non-technical, but it should be fun. And now I won't have to wait for one of the kids to get off the computer so I can DIS! :
> 
> WOOHOO on the ipad.  I am SO over my laptop, but definitely don't see an ipad in my future.... I'm far too cheap!
> 
> Pamela--I was thinking of you hanging out your laundry yesterday as I was throwing mine in the dryer! It was sunny (alleluia) but the high was only supposed to be 42. I was lazy--but warm!
> 
> Hanging stuff out again today, but probably just one load.  I put two in the dryer yesterday.... white load because I REFUSE to peg out every little sock.... and a dark load because it got done too late in the day to hang out.  Today will be a load of towels on the line.  Supposed to be around 50 degrees here today... maybe I'll get ambitious and strip the beds too!
> 
> Ok. Need to get a move on here. I will get a run in in a couple hours. Depending on the temperature may try for my 3.25 run! But if it's still super cold will just do 2.5.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weigh in and has a super weekend.



Hope the run went well.



my3princes said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...
> 
> I spent the morning scrubbing the bathroom.  I hate scrubbing the tub and no on enjoys cleaning toilets, but it's done and The snowmen have invaded.  I decorate the bathroom in snowmen for Christmas and that room is completely done.  I'm slowly making progress, just keep swimming, just keep swimming.




Glad you are making forward progress!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> Ok better late than never.  Sorry I was missing today.  Just way to busy at work to get any replies done, and then after work we went to a diner and then I did grocery shopping for two hours.  Saved alot of money with coupons...I am starting to become addicted and am finding myself buying things we dont necessary need more of just because I have a coupon.  I finally got everything put away by about 1100pm.
> 
> Sometimes I think that coupons are EVIL!!    But I love it when I can make them work for me!  I had a great shopping day Friday with the help of my coupons!
> 
> Tomorrow I have to go into work very early like 6am to prepare for our flu clinic.  It is a smaller one so we should only be there until noon.  Then I will go visit my grammy in the hospital.  She is not well.  She was not at the nursing home for more than 24hrs when she became unresponsive and her heart rate dropped in the 30's and she had very shallow breathing.  The doctors are amazed she is still here.  They gave her some medicine and that has brought her heart rate up a bit.  Today she was up, talking and eating.  She is quite a fighter.  98 years old and every internal organ is failing but she is still hanging on.
> 
> Oh my.  Sorry that Gram is having to struggle.   Prayers for her improved health and peace and all.
> 
> I then have to be at a fundraiser to help set up by 230pm.  A very close friend of mine that I have known since middle school has been fighting a brain tumor for the past few years.  She suffers from a severe seizure disorder due to it and the tumor is inoperable.  She had radiation about a year ago and since then has been on chemo.  She takes is 2wks on 2wks off and that will last a full year.  About 2 months ago she lost her job.  She is divorced with two kids that are 8 and 6.  She is living with her parents now.  We are holding a fundraiser to raise money for her medical costs, medications, etc.  So that is where I will be tomorrow evening.  It goes until 9pm and then I will have to help clean up.  So it will be a really long day.
> 
> That is great of you to be helping with this.  You may be exhausted at the end, but I'm sure you know it is well worth it.
> 
> If I am not on much tomorrow I really apologize and I promise I will be a better coach the rest of my time.  You all are doing a wonderful job.  Keep up the good work and pat yourselves on the back for still being around here as the challenge starts to approach the end.
> 
> Saturday December 3, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate.  What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?



Well.... first of all.... I don't bake.  Hate it and I'm terrible at it.  So no abundance of cookies and pies here.  We do not go to Christmas parties.  It has always been such a busy time of the year for DH, we never got in the habit of attending or throwing holiday parties.  Overall, other than the actual week of Christmas (when we are celebrating here at home and at my Mom's during Christmas week when we celebrate with the rest of my family), we don't have much holiday food here.





mikamah said:


> Good luck to ds and the team!!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I actually haven't done anything yet, but need to think about that today and make a plan.  I did not follow the PIP plan this week with getting the dog it was busy and a little crazy, so I am going to start fresh today, start tracking again, and give myself 3 days off for the next 3 weeks.  I didn't eat too badly most days, but didn't track at all, so probably worse than I realize.  Funny yesterday, it was 3 o'clock before I realized I hadn't had lunch.  A new pup can keep you busy, which is a good thing.  We are having the family over tomorrow for pizza and cake for ds's birthday.  I'm planning to get lots of walks in, and stay out of the back room at work when the food starts coming in.  We don't get as much in endoscopy as we did in ICU which is good.
> 
> Glad you are getting back on track!  Happy Birthday to Michael!!
> 
> The dog was great the past 2 nights.  Last night she cried a little when he first went in the crate, so I sat outside it, and she settled down, and was quiet from 11-6.  And no accidents either!!!  We don't know her history before the shelter, but she is so calm and friendly.  She loves meeting other dogs and people.  It was cute she didn't want to come up the porch stairs at first, and if I was at the top she wouldn't come to me, but if Michael was up the top, she'd come up to him.  It's a big change for us, but it's so much fun.
> 
> He must have been so excited that she wanted to come just to him!
> 
> 
> Gotta run.  Hope you all have a nice weekend!!



Hope your weekend was nice!  The weather wasn't too bad.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good luck today Pam!!!!!  Hope all goes well.
> 
> Thanks!!





glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: We are hermits so no big parties for us! The school I sub at, everyone is doing weight watchers, so pretty much no treats there! Our paper ran an article a few weeks back about how much exercise you have to do to burn certain foods--ya know, something like run 600 miles to burn the calories from 2 M&Ms. So I try to think of that when I'm tempted. And drink tons of water so I'm too full for junk food!
> 
> Nice that your school isn't full of goodies!!  I remember being told at WW that you had to walk the length of a football field back and forth to burn ONE M&M... not sure I'd eat many if I had to walk that far to get each one!
> 
> So yesterday I went for my long run (3.27) and the whole time I thought I was going soooo slowly. I was playing mind games with myself about what would be an acceptable time since I hadn't run that far in a couple months. When I first started it was 2 minutes slower than when I ran it all the time and toward the end of the run I was thinking I'd be satisfied with anything up to 7 minutes slower. Well, what do I know? I ran it 3 minutes faster than I ever have!  You could have knocked me over with a feather when I looked at the timer.
> 
> That is GREAT!!!!
> 
> Glad I got the run in because I then had an hour car ride to the boys' basketball games where I was in the gymnasium for 5 hours!!! ugghhh And all 3 of our teams got trounced. We'd expected that--they are a private school (think recruiting), but it's still not fun to watch. The games were amazingly clean which is so very nice. Once league starts the games get very chippy. DS1&2 both played well and managed to score. Poor DS2 is 5'9" and had to guard a 6'4" player. Didn't go so well. Our original plan was to grab some fast food during the JV game since our guys wouldn't be playing, but the school was in the middle of a neighborhood with street parking only and no restaurants anywhere near. So we ate from the concession stand. Gotta love a lukewarm hot dog and too salty popcorn. yum yum



Glad that the games went well, overall, despite not winning.  Sorry about the hotdog and popcorn.... ick.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The guy who wanted to rent the house is still going to. We had issues with him a few days ago when he started barking orders at my realtor on things he wanted us to do to the house. I have no problem with painting the interior of the house. I however have MAJOR issue with him demanding we rip up all the carpet and put wood floors down!! The realtor (calmly) explained "This is a rent house. You don't get to make demands about someone else's home. You want wood floors then I suggest you either go find another rent house or look for one to buy."
> 
> Many of my friends were like "Oh I wouldn't let him live in your house. He's going to e a nightmare of a tenant." Well yeah that may be the case but he won't be my problem. That's why I have a property management company handling it. He's THEIR problem not mine. He gets out of hand and trashes my house they will evict him, period. They're dealing with a few renters now that trashed their rent houses and they hauled them off to court. 100 bucks a month for someone else to handle the problem and money in my pocket, sounds good to me. The housing market is to bad right now to even put it on the market. I wouldn't get anywhere near what I want for it.
> 
> A management company is a GREAT idea!  DH had a rental property for a short time in the past.... it was a disaster!  The tenant's would call at 2am to ask him to change a lightbulb!    Are you flippin' kidding me???
> 
> I would NEVER own a rental property without a property management company!
> 
> I'm leaving for IL on Friday for a week to visit my mom for her birthday. I'm trying to get an idea of what I'm going to do workout wise while I'm there. I've already told her when I get there I want t grocery shop. I went 4 days off routine at Disney and gained 2 pounds. I'm not going off my routie for a week! She said she understood and she would take me after I land at the airport. Here's to hoping they continue to have good weather and don't get hit with snow out of the blue.



Maybe you could try some classes at a local gym?  Sometimes they offer classes for a "drop-in" fee.  Regardless, enjoy your visit with your Mom.



jillbur said:


> I am also asking for some new workout clothes and running socks. The weather is getting colder here and I am losing my running motivation. Maybe some new clothes will help me out!
> 
> I'm debating whether it is too cold today to run outside..... I'm totally an outside exercise wimp!
> 
> I hate scrubbing the bathroom too! In fact, if we had the money I would hire someone to do my hardwood floors, dust, and do my bathrooms weekly! DH says to keep dreaming lol.
> 
> Actually, as a birthday gift my DH got me a cleaning lady for a summer.... she only came every other week, but it was SO worth it!  She did floors and bathrooms only.  I would do the other stuff that morning and afternoon and by the time she left the house was near perfect!
> 
> Well, I get all caught up then miss a few days. Hopefully, I can keep up daily from now until the end. And, I am totally in for the holiday thread to keep me on plan and motivated.
> 
> 
> Other than that, DSs are finally fever free after a total of 11 straight days of fevers between them (6 days for DS8 and 5 for DS5)!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend and finds time to relax during this chaotic month!
> 
> Jill



Glad the kids are better!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?
> 
> Lindsay



"It's a Wonderful Life" probably tops my list.  I also find Elf and The Santa Claus (mostly the first one) pretty amusing.  BTW, I have learned that "It's a Wonderful Life" was a flop when it was first released.

I also love White Christmas, but everyone else's eyes roll when I suggest watching it, so I have to find it on when I am alone!



mackeysmom said:


> Lastly - while not necessarily a Christmas movie - I always associate "Little Women" (the Winona Ryder/Susan Sarandon version) with Christmas.  Before she passed away a few years ago, my mother and I always had tradition to watch it together on Christmas Night.   I don't know if I'll ever watch it again - it doesn't seem right to watch it without her.  (In fact, at the funeral home, I slipped a copy of the DVD in the casket.  My family has a tradition that you put a little gift/trinket that meant something to just you and the deceased in the casket.)
> 
> 
> That's sweet.  DH put a putter in his father's casket.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Diet-wise, I am up one pound this week.   I went over my calorie alotment every single day.   I've come to the conclusion that I cannot have pistachio nuts in the house.  I am physically unable to stick to a normal portion - I eat them until I am sick.   Back on track tomorrow.
> 
> - Laurta



Funny... we have TWO bags of pistachios here and no one seems interested in them.  But other mixed nuts..... watch out!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> *Pamela,* how did your guys do yesterday?
> 
> Pretty good!  Not quite as well as we had hoped, of course, but well enough to be really proud of the kids!
> 
> A little laundry and getting ready for the rest of the week is on deck today.  I want to do a bit more planning in case it is another crazy week.
> 
> Have a great day all!



I need to do some planning for this week as well.  Even though robotics is over, now high school swim starts up.... plus DD has a class that competes in a competition called "We The People" and of course, that is this week as well.  So it is shaping up to be a really busy week.  And of course, I haven't even done a FRACTION of my Christmas shopping, we haven't picked a tree (we grow our own but still need to pick it and cut it), etc, etc.



jillbur said:


> Well, today was a cloudy 58 and I got a 4.2 mile run in. I wish it would stay this way all winter! I am planning to get some more cold weather running clothes and try my best to get out there. The best place for me to run is our park which is 2.5 miles perimeter if you do the dreaded hill. I usually choose to skip it lol. In the winter, though, they shut down some of the roads so they only have to do plowing on some. As long as it's not icy and about 30 I think I will keep at it. And, the treadmill is not my friend. I can't seem to run as fast on the treadmill as outside. But, if it's all I have...I better suck it up!
> 
> I agree.... I'd love it if this weather stuck around for the entire winter!  We are supposed to be at 50 degrees today!
> 
> 
> I had a pretty good day. My sister and I started cookie making together which is always fun. We made what my grandma calls nut horns. I don't know if they are called anything else, but it's all I know them as. I did taste test one, but as soon as we were done I ran 4.2 miles. Yay!! There's a "Chilly Cheeks" race in January at our local park. It's a 5 or 10 miler. I may actually sign up and run the 5 miler if it's above frost bite temps. It's so nice to get support here and from DH. He was so proud when I told him how far I ran today and my time. DH used to work out daily with the Wii or Netflix videos. He hasn't for awhile because of school and work. Maybe I'll try to encourage him to start back up. I'm hoping for an easy week at work so I can continue to work out and make Christmas treats!
> 
> 
> The Chilly Cheeks run sounds like FUN!
> 
> I am so curious to see how the robotics team did!!
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us!!!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday everyone!
> 
> Jill





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I really wish I could take the whole month of December off from work.  I am just so darn tired of running all over the place for things.  I am at the point of praying for a blizzard so we would be stuck in the house for a day or two.  You know I am desperate if I am wishing for that.  I am just really not ready to go back to work tomorrow.  I have off on Friday so I guess I will just pray the week goes quickly.
> 
> I often have days like that in January and February when I am busy with work, swim schedule, basketball, etc.  I PRAY for just ONE snow day so that we can just stay home, guilt-free!!
> 
> 
> Today was busy but I did manage to get the boys their christmas outfits.  I just need to find pants yet for Ryan.  I just wanted to check in quick and than the boys and I are going to watch a holiday movie.  I think A christmas story is the one we are going to pick.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your movie time!  DS and I played a game yesterday that I had grabbed at the Salvation Army last week.... Trivial Pursuit Disney edition.... it was a HUGE disappoinment and is getting donated right back!
> 
> I stayed pretty much on plan today and I actually was down .2 from yesterday which is better than I thought it would be from the party last night. I was pretty happy.  I also got in a 20 min run before it got too dark.  Its really starting to get cooler out there.
> 
> I hope you all really enjoyed the weekend and were able to keep it as healthy as possible with all the hussle and bussle that you may have going on.
> 
> Thanks for asking!  We did have a great weekend with one super busy day and one super lazy day!  I stayed reasonably well OP Saturday and did GREAT on Sunday.
> 
> Tomorrows QOTD,
> 
> Monday Dec 5, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite winter activity?



Honestly.... scrapbooking.  I love having snowdays and such where it is too icky/cold/snowy to to outside and I can just relax and scrap!  

When I was a kid and teen I LOVED ice skating and I was pretty good at it for a kid with no lessons.  But I've discovered that my ankles can't take it any more.  I have a nice pair of skates but my ankles are in agony after just a few minutes.  I was able to skate enough to help teach DD when she was younger, but sadly DS never learned.

DD skis and DS snowboards.... and I watch and drink coffee!

************

Well... fairly well caught up now.  I've been working on this post since 5:45 am though, so I'm sure that there are a few more posts to read now.  But the kids are off where they belong, breakfast is mostly done and cleaned up, one load of laundry is in the washer and my bed is made.  Next up is TM time.  

TTYL.........................P


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Congrats to DS and his team for being in the top ten!!  That is truly quite an accomplishment and I hope they are all excited and proud of themselves.  I hope you got over that guilt about having a relaxing day.  You are not one to sit idle for very long, so you totally deserve it.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm trying to get past the guilt of relaxing yesterday.... I'm just such a type-A I do have trouble just "relaxing".  But it felt good to sleep until 7:30 and wake up without an alarm clock and then just sit around reading and sipping coffee.  We even skipped church...  I know, I know.... terrible during the Christmas season, but we needed the rest. DD and were both wishing that our church offered the occasional Sunday evening service for just such times.
> 
> Good morning.  We're up early today, puppy barking off and on in her crate from 2-5, so I got up at 5 to take her out.  Luckily DS slept through it all.  Now I'm awake and she's sound asleep at my feet.  Not really fair.  This is my last day off.  They really should give a paid new pet leave at work.  I tried last night to really tire her out on her last walk, but she kept stopping and didn't want to go far.  We go to the vet this morning, and then I think we'll take her out in the car to Petco or to visit one of ds's friends, and see how she does in the car.  It's a short ride, so it will be a good test.
> Need to catch up on some laundry too.
> 
> I agree.... pet leave is definitely needed!!
> 
> *QOTD*- I think sledding is my favorite too.  I used to ski, but have only taken ds twice since it is so expensive, and as a kid loved ice skating and we could ice skate on all the ponds around here in the woods.  We talked about snowshoeing last year, but never got to it.  Ds does it in school and he enjoys it.
> 
> Have a great day!!



We should try snowshoeing here.  We certainly have enough woods around us!

Okay friends.... I'm heading off to accomplish something productive today! TTYL................P


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: We don't do cold weather outdoor events (DH tends to turn green and pass out when he gets cold!). When I was a kid we ice skated on frozen ponds and went cross-country skiing a lot. Now my favorite winter activity is reading, but it is also my favorite spring, summer and fall activity! 

Ran yesterday and I must say 39 degrees is cold! But nothing like the 27 my girlfriend and I just walked in! Even bundled up and going fast we were cold. But now I can cross that off my list! Plus, dinner is in the crockpot and I know I'm not working today so that's good. Working tomorrow has been a fiasco/stressful situation. But it is all straightened out now I hear, so as long as the computer thinks I'm working I'll be happy. Way too many text messages this weekend. I don't like being taken out of my comfort zone and if people would do what they are supposed to do I wouldn't be! But I digress.

I may do some holiday baking today. Bought a giant bag of M&Ms at Costco and plan to make cookies with some of them--then right back in the freezer where I can easily ignore them. Harder to ignore is the giant bag of peanut M&Ms right next to it! But I will.

Yesterday was gray and dismal, today is blue skies and sunshine. Love it. I'm about to start laundry and am toying with hanging the clothes out. I think it's supposed to get to 45 so they may get mostly dry! Better go be Molly Domestic since tomorrow will be crazy busy.

Pamela--good job on robotics top ten in state is wonderful!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday December 2, 2010 QOTD:
> What is on your christmas list this year???? Is there anything you are asking for that will help in your goal of staying/getting healthy?  If you do not celebrate christmas is there any items on your general wish list that you have been eyeing up?



Bedroom calendar

Vera Bradley  Tune In in Mocha Rouge; Weekender in Safari Sunset; Manicure set in Mocha Rouge 

Rose gold colored watch

LOccitane Shea Butter Ultra Rich Body Cream

Godiva dark chocolates  caramels if Im really lucky! 

Earrings  I asked DH to surprise me! 

Jimmy Buffet cd  songs not encores -- which I received last year when I asked for a JB cd 

Logans Run Blu-Ray

Star Wars Blu-Rays

Lush  Gingerbread House Tin (contains bubble bars and bath bombs); Melting Snowman Bath Melt, Abominaball bath bomb, Golden Wonder bath melt, Phoenix Rising bath bomb

Umm, I actually don't think any of these will help me stay fit, but the Lush items will be nice to relax with...the Weekender is to take to WDW for the Princess , so maybe that counts?  I also ordered a couple of WDW books which will be under the tree. I didn't even open the box, I just handed it to dh to wrap  Well, I don't want the paged-through ones in the bookstore, and he would never figure out the right versions etc., online...

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday December 3, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> The holiday season often brings many temptations for treats like pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate.  What is your plan or what have you done so far to fight off the temptations this year?



My plan is to allow myself a small treat each day. If I truly contain myself to one, homemade special treat, I can still lose. This week I'm making oatmeal chocolate chip cookies. Another treat I like is one small piece of my homemade fudge. It is rich and delicious, and a 1-inch piece is very satisfying. But the trick is to stop at one! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday December 4, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite non-cartoon holiday movie(s)?



Hmmm. I'm not sure I have one, I tend to lean toward the animated side for classics I will watch over and over...I guess maybe "Scrooged" with Bill Murray? I haven't seen it in awhile, I hope I didn't just embarrass myself  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday Dec 5, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite winter activity?



I don't go out much in the winter. I do like to gaze into my backyard after a heavy snowfall. It is nice to see the trees all covered in white, and it's really peaceful.  I guess my favorite winter activity might be the SuperBowl 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Working on catching up --

*Pamela* -- Congratulations on the fantastic finish!

*Deb* -- Sounds like your boys took wonderful care of you!

*Dona* -- Are your kids (the ones you teach) antsy for their break yet? 

*Carol* -- Your April trip sounds wonderful -- We love US and had a great time at WWOHP -- just disappointing it wasn't bigger! 

I know I'm missing *CC, Gretchen, the Lisas, Kathy, Jill, and others* -- gotta run to a meeting, but know I'm thinking of you all and hoping you are off to a great start this week! 

Maria


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: favorite winter activity...you mean besides eating a whole lot of bad-for-me comfort foods?  last winter i actually liked going out for my training runs for the princess half! i mean, the actually running part wasn't that great but getting out and being by myself for anywhere from 45 min to 2 hrs was pretty nice. 

oh and the other question about what we're asking for for christmas - i'm asking for one of those GPS watches. i even sent the link of the one i want to DH. when i get back to running i'd rather use one of those than my iphone app. it totally kills my battery. 

**

hope everyone's having a good day! things are going pretty swimmingly here. a little tired (alot tired) but that comes with the territory. 

we've had a few visitors which has been great. the only problem is that everyone keeps bringing cakes and cookies and bad-for-you things and GOD FORBID i not inhale it all. i feel like with bf'ing i'm starving all the time and grabbing cookies is just so darn easy. i'm going to have to get on the ball with this eating asap!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon everyone! 

I am in a great mood and feel like I could conquer the world today . I got all of my meals tracked for the day and talked with one of my good friends for about an hour. I'm getting ready to put on my pedometer, shoes, and go walk around our neighborhood. I haven't done that yet and we've lived here 3 months on December 12th. 

Then when I get back from my walk I need to figure out what I'm packing for IL and get some laundry done if its needed. We're having tacos for dinner and shake and bake chicken for dinner tomorrow. I took chicken out and completely forgot there is hamburger in the fridge that needs to get cooked up. 

I'll report back after my walk!

TOODLES!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well, I'm back from my walk and a few observations I made:


1. Our street makes one big loop and its half a mile 
2. Walking in beautiful 70 degree FL weather is *AWESOME!*
3. I would of walked further had my calves not started to burn, LOL
4. My pedometer says I burned 73 calories in the 16 minutes it took me to complete that half mile.
5. I'm glad I know have a visual idea of how long a half mile is and I know with a little simple math how many laps I need to do to complete a 5K.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I will need to get back later with replies but I just got caught up reading.  You all are doing such a great job sticking to your plan as the holiday season is approaching us.  It sounds like the easiest plan for most of us is avoidance but some allow little treats here and there.  The best thing I think to be successful is to just have a plan and follow it.  

You all are awesome

I am now off to Ryan's basketball practice and then when I return it will be homework and bedtime.  I must go to the gym and workout for at least a half hour.  I didnt plan on it tonight but ryan really wanted a happy meal from burger king and since its been a long while I allowed it.  As I was going through i saw they have new fries and I just had to try them.  So the only way I would let myself get them was to agree (in my brain) to go to the gym tonight.  I am holding myself accountable to that.

oh and PS in case you are wondering....the fries in my opinion taste much better.


----------



## cclovesdis

I am very excited to announce that I am NOT allergic to cashews or hazelnuts! I ate one yesterday and the other today and nothing happened. I know I'm allergic to oats and I feel so much better avoiding wheat, leaving me with only oysters to check. However, I really have no interest in ever eating them, so I'm not planning to try them. If I can find oyster sauce, I might add that to a stir fry as a way of checking, but that's the closest I'm getting to one. 

Today was OP with the exception of too many carbs. That's the nature of the gluten-filled diet though. I am still under my calories for the day, so I may have some frozen yogurt. I know, more carbs, but I need to eat wheat and the kind I bought today has wheat in it.

Kathy: DS looks so happy with your new dog!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

bellebookworm9 said:


> Lindsay, I'm with you: I hate the cold weather! But I think it's easier to gather people together in winter for indoor things, so my favorite winter activity is just having a board game or movie night with friends.



that is a great winter activity.  We do that alot too especially when it snows.

Glad you got your trip finally squared away.



my3princes said:


> I'm exhausted.  We picked up the house this morning then moved a couple cords of wood closer to the wood furnace.  Tons of exercise (yesterday we split a few cord of wood so exercise yesterday too.  After lunch I finished decorating the house, at least as much as I am going to this year.  The boys don't want to go through the work of putting up the second tree and I don't have the patience to put up my Christmas village   From 2 - 7 I wrapped Christmas presents.  They aren't all done, but I did make a good dent in them.  In the last hour I did some online Santa shopping.  I think I'm in pretty good shape.



Holy Smokes....you are one busy elf!



ougrad86 said:


> Thank you everybody for your well-wishes after my last post.  It still is a little hard, but getting back into life and feeling less depressed.  Alot going on right now to keep me busy.



glad you are feeling better.  What is your trip all about in April????



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I think I've decided we're just going to spend a week at Disney next Christmas.



Sounds like a great way to spend christmas.



pjlla said:


> Saturday's competition went well, but not as well as we hoped.



Sorry it didnt go as planned but im glad they got a trophy for something.  



mikamah said:


> They really should give a paid new pet leave at work.



I would submit that in the suggestion box at work Kathy. but I totally agree you could easily use a whole month to get aquainted.

Ok I will be back later with some more replies.  Now I am off to the Gym!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> When I was a kid and teen I LOVED ice skating and I was pretty good at it for a kid with no lessons.



I loved ice skating too when I was a kid.  Now Im afraid I will break a hip.  We havent taken the kids yet because I have no idea how I will help them and not fall myself.

We got the disney trivial prusuit game years ago and I was disappointed too.  It asks such ridiculous questions.  It was totally not what I thought it would be.



glss1/2fll said:


> Ran yesterday and I must say 39 degrees is cold! But nothing like the 27 my girlfriend and I just walked in! Even bundled up and going fast we were cold. But now I can cross that off my list!



Good Job for getting it done. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I also ordered a couple of WDW books which will be under the tree. I didn't even open the box, I just handed it to dh to wrap  Well, I don't want the paged-through ones in the bookstore, and he would never figure out the right versions etc., online...
> 
> Maria



oh my gosh you crack me up. At least you get what you want right.  You have lots of great things on your list.  I hope santa is good to you.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I guess my favorite winter activity might be the SuperBowl
> 
> Maria



Is this even when the patriots are not in it too????  



dumbo_buddy said:


> i actually liked going out for my training runs for the princess half! i mean, the actually running part wasn't that great but getting out and being by myself for anywhere from 45 min to 2 hrs was pretty nice.



I agree as much as I thought I was dreading it I ended up really enjoying running during the winter.  everything was so quiet and it was just me and the road....and sometimes ice and snow too but that was just added fun.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I am in a great mood and feel like I could conquer the world today .



Glad to hear you are having a great day.  dont you just love that feeling.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well, I'm back from my walk and a few observations I made:
> 
> 
> 1. Our street makes one big loop and its half a mile
> 2. Walking in beautiful 70 degree FL weather is *AWESOME!*
> 3. I would of walked further had my calves not started to burn, LOL
> 4. My pedometer says I burned 73 calories in the 16 minutes it took me to complete that half mile.
> 5. I'm glad I know have a visual idea of how long a half mile is and I know with a little simple math how many laps I need to do to complete a 5K.



This is excellent.  Great job on the walk.  I am so jealous of your weather.



cclovesdis said:


> I am very excited to announce that I am NOT allergic to cashews or hazelnuts! I ate one yesterday and the other today and nothing happened. I know I'm allergic to oats and I feel so much better avoiding wheat, leaving me with only oysters to check. However, I really have no interest in ever eating them, so I'm not planning to try them. If I can find oyster sauce, I might add that to a stir fry as a way of checking, but that's the closest I'm getting to one.
> 
> Today was OP with the exception of too many carbs. That's the nature of the gluten-filled diet though. I am still under my calories for the day, so I may have some frozen yogurt. I know, more carbs, but I need to eat wheat and the kind I bought today has wheat in it.



Glad you can eat the nuts.  Now I am a bit confused though are you purposefully having to eat gluten to see if it causing you a problem????  Sorry I must have missed whats been going on.  I think I have missed alot on here this challenge.

**********************************************************
Alright so I am back from the gym.  20 min running on the indoor track and 10min on the stationary bike.  Im glad I did it but I am having a bit of a time trying not to eat.  I think TOM must be approaching because I am having such bad cravings today.  I really think I need to got straight to my bedroom and bypass the kitchen.  I am out of calories to eat today so anything I may stick in my mouth would be overage.  I think I can, I think I can, etc.

Ok tomorrow most likely will be another crazy insanely busy day so I will go with my routine and post the next QOTD it just takes some stress off when i do it this way.

Tuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD:
What is one thing you have learned about yourself this challenge?

I have learned that I give myself up way to easy to other things that require my attention.  I am a helper and when there is a need I will give up my own time for others whether it be my family, my house, my job, etc.  I often forget that I am important too and more important is keeping myself healthy.  There is no room for excuses and if I plan it out there is always time to do some form of exercise.  I really have learned that I am important too and its ok to sometimes think about yourself especially when it comes to your health.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 2
*Congratulations aamomma & OctoberBride03!* 

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------41!
not reporting in for 1 week-----6
not reporting in for 2 weeks----3
not reporting in for 3 weeks----4
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------27
gains-----------------------------4
maintains------------------------5
losses----------------------------17
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 12!
This weeks group loss = 21.0 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.42 %  
Total group weight loss so far 353.3 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
31%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 12? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 12 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.62% - lovehoney 
#9- 0.84% - mvlimmex 
#8- 0.92% - Worfiedoodle 
#7- 0.97% - dvccriser76 
#6  - 1.00% - ougrad86 
#5- 1.00% - mommyof2pirates 
#4- 1.25% - ClassicPooh2 
#3- 1.57% - lisah0711 
#2- 1.59% - aamomma 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 12 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 2.15% - MickeyMagic*

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations MickeyMagic!!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 12 out of 15 weeks, so the challenge is 80% complete.


akhaloha  20.00
bellebookworm9  13.46
buzz5985  45.20
ClassicPooh2  50.00
Desiree  47.33
Disneywedding2010  36.05
dvccruiser76  38.46
EDuke98080  28.57
goldcupmom  33.73
jillbur  60.29
lovehoney  41.25
lovetoscrap  20.00
MickeyMagic  73.15
mvlimmex  53.33
pjstevens  35.42
Rose&Mike  68.75
SettinSail  7.10
thunderbird1  32.00
wickeys friend  40.00
Worfiedoodles  27.00 


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## Disneywedding2010

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 2
> *Congratulations aamomma & OctoberBride03!*
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------41!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----6
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----3
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----4
> Excused--------------------------1
> weigh ins-------------------------27
> gains-----------------------------4
> maintains------------------------5
> losses----------------------------17
> new or returning members ----1
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 12!
> This weeks group loss = 21.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.42 %
> Total group weight loss so far 353.3 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
> 31%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 12?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 12 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.62% - lovehoney
> #9- 0.84% - mvlimmex
> #8- 0.92% - Worfiedoodle
> #7- 0.97% - dvccriser76
> #6  - 1.00% - ougrad86
> #5- 1.00% - mommyof2pirates
> #4- 1.25% - ClassicPooh2
> #3- 1.57% - lisah0711
> #2- 1.59% - aamomma
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 12 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.15% - MickeyMagic*
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> *Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations MickeyMagic!!!  *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



Congrats to everyone!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> ITuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one thing you have learned about yourself this challenge?


I have learned that i can maintain my weight in the 212 range pretty easily.  Now I need to remember that I can lose weight also, and get moving again.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have learned that I give myself up way to easy to other things that require my attention.  I am a helper and when there is a need I will give up my own time for others whether it be my family, my house, my job, etc.  I often forget that I am important too and more important is keeping myself healthy.  There is no room for excuses and if I plan it out there is always time to do some form of exercise.  I really have learned that I am important too and its ok to sometimes think about yourself especially when it comes to your health.


Amen to this.  I think many of us do not put ourselves first very often.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 12?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 12 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.62% - lovehoney
> #9- 0.84% - mvlimmex
> #8- 0.92% - Worfiedoodle
> #7- 0.97% - dvccriser76
> #6  - 1.00% - ougrad86
> #5- 1.00% - mommyof2pirates
> #4- 1.25% - ClassicPooh2
> #3- 1.57% - lisah0711
> #2- 1.59% - aamomma
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 12 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.15% - MickeyMagic*


Congrats to MickeyMagic and all our top losers!!!  YOu guys rock!!  

*Sue*-Thank you for being weighkeeper, and congrats on being in the top 10!!!

Back to work today, so adding a good long dog walk this morning is messing with my computer time.  Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

A big BL congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser, MickeyMagic!   

I do have to admit that I like seeing my name on that list again, too.  

*Deb,*  for the permanent job.  How long will it take before you know?

*Carol,* I'm a Once Upon a Time fan, too.    Your trip in April sounds wonderful!  

*Christina,* have a good time in IL.  Sounds like you are enjoying your new neighborhood.   

*Pamela,* top 10 in the state is fabulous for your robotics guys!  

*Kathy,* glad that Poko is settling in and that Michael had a great birthday.  Hopefully all that dog walking will show up on the scale soon! 



glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: We don't do cold weather outdoor events (DH tends to turn green and pass out when he gets cold!). When I was a kid we ice skated on frozen ponds and went cross-country skiing a lot. Now my favorite winter activity is reading, but it is also my favorite spring, summer and fall activity!



*Linda,* I am a big reader, too.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> My plan is to allow myself a small treat each day. If I truly contain myself to one, homemade special treat, I can still lose. This week I'm making oatmeal chocolate chip cookies. Another treat I like is one small piece of my homemade fudge. It is rich and delicious, and a 1-inch piece is very satisfying. But the trick is to stop at one!



Sounds like a great plan, *Maria*!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> oh and the other question about what we're asking for for christmas - i'm asking for one of those GPS watches. i even sent the link of the one i want to DH. when i get back to running i'd rather use one of those than my iphone app. it totally kills my battery.



I know what you mean, *Nancy.*   It seems to help if I turn off my Facebook, email and other "push" notifications.

*Lindsay,* thanks so much for coaching this week!   

*CC,* glad that you are figuring out what you are and are not allergic to -- I wouldn't be missing the oysters either! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD: What is one thing you have learned
> about yourself this challenge?



I've learned that if I really knuckle down and do what I should consistently I have great results.  What a concept! 

Can't wait to watch the Biggest Loser Marathon tonight!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

glss1/2fll said:


> QOTD: We don't do cold weather outdoor events (DH tends to turn green and pass out when he gets cold!). When I was a kid we ice skated on frozen ponds and went cross-country skiing a lot. Now my favorite winter activity is reading, but it is also my favorite spring, summer and fall activity!
> 
> Maybe he is allergic to the cold.  I actually know two people are are LEGIT allergic to the cold.... they get hives and all!
> 
> Ran yesterday and I must say 39 degrees is cold! But nothing like the 27 my girlfriend and I just walked in! Even bundled up and going fast we were cold. But now I can cross that off my list! Plus, dinner is in the crockpot and I know I'm not working today so that's good. Working tomorrow has been a fiasco/stressful situation. But it is all straightened out now I hear, so as long as the computer thinks I'm working I'll be happy. Way too many text messages this weekend. I don't like being taken out of my comfort zone and if people would do what they are supposed to do I wouldn't be! But I digress.
> 
> I may do some holiday baking today. Bought a giant bag of M&Ms at Costco and plan to make cookies with some of them--then right back in the freezer where I can easily ignore them. Harder to ignore is the giant bag of peanut M&Ms right next to it! But I will.
> 
> I agree.... M&Ms are hard to resist!
> 
> Yesterday was gray and dismal, today is blue skies and sunshine. Love it. I'm about to start laundry and am toying with hanging the clothes out. I think it's supposed to get to 45 so they may get mostly dry! Better go be Molly Domestic since tomorrow will be crazy busy.
> 
> Pamela--good job on robotics top ten in state is wonderful!



Thanks!  I think that overall the kids are pleased with their performance and that is most important. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Bedroom calendar
> 
> Um.... they make calendars specifically for the bedroom??? Or you just want another calendar for your bedroom?
> 
> Vera Bradley  Tune In in Mocha Rouge; Weekender in Safari Sunset; Manicure set in Mocha Rouge
> 
> I looked at the VB sale at my local Hallmark... didn't see anything that I wanted to buy DD..... any suggestions??
> 
> Rose gold colored watch
> 
> ..... this sound PRETTY!  Do you have something specific picked out??
> 
> LOccitane Shea Butter Ultra Rich Body Cream
> 
> Godiva dark chocolates  caramels if Im really lucky!
> 
> Earrings  I asked DH to surprise me!
> 
> Jimmy Buffet cd  songs not encores -- which I received last year when I asked for a JB cd
> 
> Logans Run Blu-Ray
> 
> Star Wars Blu-Rays
> 
> Lush  Gingerbread House Tin (contains bubble bars and bath bombs); Melting Snowman Bath Melt, Abominaball bath bomb, Golden Wonder bath melt, Phoenix Rising bath bomb
> 
> Umm, I actually don't think any of these will help me stay fit, but the Lush items will be nice to relax with...the Weekender is to take to WDW for the Princess , so maybe that counts?  I also ordered a couple of WDW books which will be under the tree. I didn't even open the box, I just handed it to dh to wrap  Well, I don't want the paged-through ones in the bookstore, and he would never figure out the right versions etc., online...
> 
> Maria



Yup.... those paged-through ones at the bookstore have already had all of the goodness read out of them!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Working on catching up --
> 
> *Pamela* -- Congratulations on the fantastic finish!
> 
> THanks!!
> 
> Maria





dumbo_buddy said:


> hope everyone's having a good day! things are going pretty swimmingly here. a little tired (alot tired) but that comes with the territory.
> 
> Glad you are still doing well.  Is the BF going along okay?
> 
> we've had a few visitors which has been great. the only problem is that everyone keeps bringing cakes and cookies and bad-for-you things and GOD FORBID i not inhale it all. i feel like with bf'ing i'm starving all the time and grabbing cookies is just so darn easy. i'm going to have to get on the ball with this eating asap!




I suppose you could ask people NOT to bring sugary treats if they are coming.  But folks don't want to show up emptied handed either.  Maybe you could store some of these treats in the freezer for Christmas and/or Valentine's Day and/or Easter.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> I am in a great mood and feel like I could conquer the world today . I got all of my meals tracked for the day and talked with one of my good friends for about an hour. I'm getting ready to put on my pedometer, shoes, and go walk around our neighborhood. I haven't done that yet and we've lived here 3 months on December 12th.
> 
> Then when I get back from my walk I need to figure out what I'm packing for IL and get some laundry done if its needed. We're having tacos for dinner and shake and bake chicken for dinner tomorrow. I took chicken out and completely forgot there is hamburger in the fridge that needs to get cooked up.
> 
> I'll report back after my walk!
> 
> TOODLES!



Three months already?  My, time is flying!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well, I'm back from my walk and a few observations I made:
> 
> 
> 1. Our street makes one big loop and its half a mile
> 2. Walking in beautiful 70 degree FL weather is *AWESOME!*
> 3. I would of walked further had my calves not started to burn, LOL
> 4. My pedometer says I burned 73 calories in the 16 minutes it took me to complete that half mile.
> 5. I'm glad I know have a visual idea of how long a half mile is and I know with a little simple math how many laps I need to do to complete a 5K.



Nice job with the walk.... and I agree...  70 degrees IS awesome!  It was in the low 60's here today.... very unusual and MUCH appreciated!!  Wish it hadn't rained though.



cclovesdis said:


> I am very excited to announce that I am NOT allergic to cashews or hazelnuts! I ate one yesterday and the other today and nothing happened. I know I'm allergic to oats and I feel so much better avoiding wheat, leaving me with only oysters to check. However, I really have no interest in ever eating them, so I'm not planning to try them. If I can find oyster sauce, I might add that to a stir fry as a way of checking, but that's the closest I'm getting to one.
> 
> Today was OP with the exception of too many carbs. That's the nature of the gluten-filled diet though. I am still under my calories for the day, so I may have some frozen yogurt. I know, more carbs, but I need to eat wheat and the kind I bought today has wheat in it.
> 
> Kathy: DS looks so happy with your new dog!



Glad you were able to eliminate those nuts from your allergy list.  Nuts are a nice treat once in a while.  I agree... oysters....ewww.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> th
> Sorry it didnt go as planned but im glad they got a trophy for something.
> 
> Actually, when we went over the judging rubrics at our meeting yesterday, we discovered we were actually nominated for 4 awards in total.... but no team can win more than one Judge's Award, so we ended up with the Community Service award.  We were also nominated for the robot design award, technical/programming  award, and Core Values (teamwork and gracious professionalism) award.  We were all pretty thrilled to hear so much good news from the rubrics.
> 
> I would submit that in the suggestion box at work Kathy. but I totally agree you could easily use a whole month to get aquainted.
> 
> Ok I will be back later with some more replies.  Now I am off to the Gym!!!!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I loved ice skating too when I was a kid.  Now Im afraid I will break a hip.  We havent taken the kids yet because I have no idea how I will help them and not fall myself.
> 
> Actually, I was kind of worried about that too, but the kids skate so slowly to start that it was easy to stay on my feet, even skating backwards to pull them along.  If they need more help, if they are really small have them support themselves with a milk crate in front of them.... if they are a bit taller, try a folding lawn chair.  They are light weight and can be pushed along on the ice and give some support for the shaky beginner.
> 
> We got the disney trivial prusuit game years ago and I was disappointed too.  It asks such ridiculous questions.  It was totally not what I thought it would be.
> 
> I agree.... right back to the thrift store today!
> 
> 
> 
> **********************************************************
> Alright so I am back from the gym.  20 min running on the indoor track and 10min on the stationary bike.  Im glad I did it but I am having a bit of a time trying not to eat.  I think TOM must be approaching because I am having such bad cravings today.  I really think I need to got straight to my bedroom and bypass the kitchen.  I am out of calories to eat today so anything I may stick in my mouth would be overage.  I think I can, I think I can, etc.
> 
> How about a cup of decaf tea when you have no more calories left?  I keep several varieties of herbal tea and decaf green tea in the house for such occasions.  Sweeten them with Splenda or stevia and it makes a nice treat.  DH really like the Bengal Spice from Celestial Seasonings.... I like the vanilla caramel from Bigelows (although it is not decaf).
> 
> Ok tomorrow most likely will be another crazy insanely busy day so I will go with my routine and post the next QOTD it just takes some stress off when i do it this way.
> 
> Tuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one thing you have learned about yourself this challenge?
> 
> I have learned that I give myself up way to easy to other things that require my attention.  I am a helper and when there is a need I will give up my own time for others whether it be my family, my house, my job, etc.  I often forget that I am important too and more important is keeping myself healthy.  There is no room for excuses and if I plan it out there is always time to do some form of exercise.  I really have learned that I am important too and its ok to sometimes think about yourself especially when it comes to your health.



That is an important thing to learn!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *Pamela,* top 10 in the state is fabulous for your robotics guys!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> I've learned that if I really knuckle down and do what I should consistently I have great results.  What a concept!
> 
> Can't wait to watch the Biggest Loser Marathon tonight!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Yup.... imagine that... eating less and exercise more really DOES work!!

Is tonight the finale on BL?  I had forgotten about that.  

Tuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD:
What is one thing you have learned about yourself this challenge?

I have learned that even when the scale isn't giving me results, when I'm above my maintenance weight and struggling, and I'm frustrated that what I've been doing for almost 4 years is suddenly NOT working, I do NOT give up and throw in the towel!!  I keep on eating right and exercising (although admittedly probably not enough).  I HAVE made this a lifestyle and I will NEVER go back to the old ways that got me over 200 pounds.

GREAT question, btw.

*********

Evening friends!!

Bible study this morning followed by some Christmas shopping, and errands.  Then pick up kids, head home, make dinners, check emails, do some paperwork stuff for school/swim, and check emails again.  

I've got two loads of laundry to fold while I watch BL tonight, plus I want to do a short free weight workout, since my bible study walk got rained out this morning.  

I won't be working again tomorrow, as DD has an orthodontist appointment at 10:30 am and the kids have an early release day.  So I will have to get right on my workout in the morning and be showered and ready to head out by 9:45 am.... that is, after my 5 am drop-off of DD to swim practice carpool, then bringing DS to bus stop at 6:50 and heading out from there to pick up DD at the Y and bring her to school.... I'm usually home by about 8:15.  If I hit the TM immediately I can probably get in 45 minutes before I have to hit the shower and head out..... sorry, just thinking out loud here!!

I signed up to "adopt a table" at our Bible study brunch next Tuesday.... it basically means I am in charge of the table setting and decorations.  I want to go with a blue and white snowflake motif with some silver accents.  I used my good cream colored china when I did this in the spring, but obviously I can't use that if I am going for white.  I don't particularly mind using paper plates, but was hoping to find an inexpensive set of white china somewhere like Target.... and maybe grab some silver chargers to use.  I bought some cute brushed metal candle "lanterns" from Target last week to use on my dining room table.... I'll bring those for part of the centerpiece.  Any other ideas?  I checked Hobby Lobby today for some sort of inexpensive ornaments that I could use for napkin rings, but didn't come up with anything.  

Anyhow.... I'm off to get some stuff done before BL is on.  TTYL.................P


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*



			Tuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD:
What is one thing you have learned about yourself this challenge?
		
Click to expand...

*
When I put my mind to something I can do it
I'm going to have a bad day here and there and there is nothing wrong with that. I don't need to beat myself up over it. I can just move on the next day

___________________________________

Well, yesterday was awesome but today was a nightmare! 

We went to a local pizza place and long story short I did something I'm not proud of, I flipped out on the waitress. We came in and ordered and an hour later after being told repeatedly "Oh your food is in the oven" and everyone after us getting served I lost my cool. I told her it was unacceptable that we had been there an hour and she had served alan but not me. Its not that difficult to make a cheese pizza. We had asked her twice in that time frame when my food was going to be done. She kept telling me 'Oh its in the oven." Then after I flipped out she asked the cook and he said "You told me they only ordered one pizza. I never put a cheese pizza in." That's when I said screw it and walked out. Alan got up to pay the bill (we had her take my pizza off) and he told her "Next time you tell a customer that their food is in the oven you need to check and make sure. We won't be coming back here." 

Now, I could understand if they were busy but it was only Alan and I and 3 other small groups of people. I'm sorry but its not hard to give people menus, drinks, and wipe tables down and she couldn't even do any of that. I've never been in a restaurant where you actually had ask the waitress "Can you bring me a menu so I can order?" 

Then we got home and Alan got the kinect hooked up for the XBOX360. It irritated the crap out of me how touchy it was and I'm sure its just going to take some time to get used to it. I was just grumpy and had no patience. 

I had him order me a medium pizza from Pizza Hut because I was still craving pizza and I had my heart set on it. I haven't exercised, haven't tracked food, haven't wore my pedometer, and haven't drank any water, I just don't care today. I've pretty much just locked myself away in my room so I don't snap at Alan again. I'm just overall in a bad mood today.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I've learned that life throws a lot of curves and sometimes losing weight gets put on the back burner, but I have faith that things will turn around soon


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 12 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.62% - lovehoney
> #9- 0.84% - mvlimmex
> #8- 0.92% - Worfiedoodle
> #7- 0.97% - dvccriser76
> #6  - 1.00% - ougrad86
> #5- 1.00% - mommyof2pirates
> #4- 1.25% - ClassicPooh2
> #3- 1.57% - lisah0711
> #2- 1.59% - aamomma
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 12 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.15% - MickeyMagic*



Great job everyone!!!!!!!



mikamah said:


> Back to work today, so adding a good long dog walk this morning is messing with my computer time.  Have a great day everyone!!!



I hope your day back went well and that poko had a good day too.



lisah0711 said:


> I've learned that if I really knuckle down and do what I should consistently I have great results.  What a concept!



Its amazing isnt it...how easily we can forget such a simple thing.



pjlla said:


> I signed up to "adopt a table" at our Bible study brunch next Tuesday.... it basically means I am in charge of the table setting and decorations.



That sounds like a fun project. I dont really have any suggestions but I know target has some great stuff out now and I think I saw most of it on sale when I was there on Saturday.  Good luck finding some great items for your table.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well, yesterday was awesome but today was a nightmare!
> .



Wow that is quite a day.  I hope tomorrow is a better one.



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  I've learned that life throws a lot of curves and sometimes losing weight gets put on the back burner, but I have faith that things will turn around soon



Yes this indeed is so true!  I have faith too.

**********************************************************

Well tomorrow is Hump day already.  So for that I am grateful.  I am i quite a mood today and I know TOM is to blame.  It must be just around the corner because this is what I looked like most of the day.   My dh went to bed after we put the boys to bed and I think that means he is just done with dealing with me.  Ya well thats life.

I did manage to get to Zumba tonight.  We did a few dances to christmas songs.  That was fun.  I am hoping to see the scale start to go down again.  I have been hanging at the same weight since friday's weigh in.  I was really hoping for at least a 1.6lb loss this week to stay on target for my goal.  

well it seemed a little quiet on here today so I hope that means you all were out working your booties off.

Tomorrows QOTD:

Wed. December 7, 2011 QOTD:
It is a stressful time of the year....what do you do to help yourself deal with stress?

If I am in the car alone sometimes I will find a good song and blast it and sing at the top of my lungs....that usually makes me feel good.
I will take a bubble bath, or read a gossip magazine.  
and of course I always feel so much better after coming on here and reading and typing back to all of you.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Congrats to all the Losers and Maintainers and to everyone who got on the scale and sent their weight in!* 

*Congratulations to Pamela, DS and your robotics team!* 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one thing you have learned about yourself this challenge?
> 
> I have learned that I give myself up way to easy to other things that require my attention.  I am a helper and when there is a need I will give up my own time for others whether it be my family, my house, my job, etc.  I often forget that I am important too and more important is keeping myself healthy.  There is no room for excuses and if I plan it out there is always time to do some form of exercise.  I really have learned that I am important too and its ok to sometimes think about yourself especially when it comes to your health.


That's a pretty important thing to learn Lindsay!

I've learned that it's never too late to reinvent yourself. You might think you are one thing or define yourself one way, but really you can be lots of things. That might not make sense, but it makes perfect sense to me.



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  I've learned that life throws a lot of curves and sometimes losing weight gets put on the back burner, but I have faith that things will turn around soon






mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrows QOTD:
> 
> Wed. December 7, 2011 QOTD:
> It is a stressful time of the year....what do you do to help yourself deal with stress?


I try to keep my environment un-cluttered. I try to have a plan for food. I track, track, track on myfitnesspal, and for some reason that makes me feel more in control and less stressed. And I exercise regularly, even it's not running.


----------



## bellebookworm9

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one thing you have learned about yourself this challenge?



I started off the challenge strong, then went to Disney. Although I actually managed to lose while I was there, when I came back I just fell off the wagon. However, that was also when I realized my anti-depressant was no longer doing it's job, and I had to wait a month before I could get that taken care of. During that time, I just didn't care about anything. Now I'm very slowly getting back on the wagon. 

So I guess my lesson was that as long as my brain is in order I can stick with this lifestyle change!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. December 7, 2011 QOTD:
> It is a stressful time of the year....what do you do to help yourself deal with stress?



Amazingly enough, I work better under stress. I will purposely procrastinate because I know I'll be more efficient and successful if I don't have much time for something. It's finals time here: child development exam on Thursday, sociolingustics paper on dialects due Monday (8 pages and I've barely started researching), basic musicianship written exam next Thursday, and sociolinguistics take home final due next Friday (speak with someone who does not speak your language, get a three generation family tree, and find out the terms for each relative-I'll be using my housemate who speaks Vietnamese). Then I'm officially done with undergraduate classes!

*********
I'd say that today was overall a success. Between the fact that I'm trying to use up all my food and eating so much junk lately, I was actually craving healthy food. For dinner I had tilapia, frozen mixed veggies, and sugar free applesauce. My housemates and I made 8 sheets of Christmas cookies between last night and tonight, and I only had a few today. Two of them also made a bunch of mint chocolate chip and peanut butter chocolate chip and I had about 2 of those. But looking at all the cookies in the kitchen right now is actually making me nauseous, so I'm not too worried about them being a temptation!


----------



## glss1/2fll

Today was a crummy day. Just munch, munch, munch. I wish TOM would just get here already!!!! I did drink my water, so that's positive. No exercise. I knew today would be crazy and my only chance would be my 5:45 AM class at the Y. Guess who either didn't turn on the alarm, or turned it off when awake at 4, or turned it off when it went rang and doesn't remember? So frustrating. Oh well. Tomorrow is a new day and so far I'm not working so will go to the Y and run on a treadmill since I doubt it'll reach 40 degrees! Today's high was 33. brrrrrrr

Pamela--what about a ribbon with silver jingle bells as a napkin ring? Easy peasy.

Both boys lost their basketball games tonight. I had to miss the end of DS2's and the beginning of DS1's since the school was sponsoring a FAFSA/college financing presentation. It was good. I wish my son would stop procrastinating!

Past bedtime here. Have a super day tomorrow!


----------



## pjlla

Well friends.....I popped on the computer early to read and respond, but got SUCKED INTO an Amazon sale and ended up buying 9 Christmas gifts!  Now it is time to wake up DS and get moving, so I'll be back later.............P


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Saturday's competition went well, but not as well as we hoped.  Due to an unexpected "glitch" we scored lower during our best robot round than originally thought, which put us in the top 10 rather than the top 8, which is what is needed to advance on to the elimination rounds... (had our score been as it SHOULD have been, it would have put us in the top 5)..... just one of those strange things that never should have happened.... no one really to blame, although we did question the scoring/ruling.
> 
> Anyhow, it is GREAT to say that our team is among the top 10 FLL robotics teams in the entire state!!
> 
> And we won a trophy for our garden project.... we won the Judges Award for community service!!  It was nice to leave with something to show for the day.



Congrats!  Top 10 is great.  Is this something you are thinking about doing again?  DS is doing rocket club, although he has to drop out now to do the running club to get ready for track.  But he would have loved a robotics club!



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Carol* -- Your April trip sounds wonderful -- We love US and had a great time at WWOHP -- just disappointing it wasn't bigger!



Just read an article yesterday that besides also putting WHoHP in the California studios, they are also planning to expand the one in Orlando.  So I guess we will be coming back to see it again in a few years - or maybe sooner.  Looking forward to US even though we are doing much Disney time.  But with it being Spring Break, I think we will do better at US instead of Disney, since we are staying at Hard Rock and will have FoTL privleges.  So just a couple of quick mornings at Disney - glad I have some left over tickets!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> glad you are feeling better.  What is your trip all about in April????
> 
> See above .  Mainly Universal, with a couple of quick mornings in Disney.  Have to get a little bit of Disney .  We are stayng onsite at US, so will tackle Spring Break with FoTL, which I heard is the only way to do it that time of year.
> 
> I worried about missing Disney - we are only hitting a few select things, but I figure that two new parks will keep us busy, since we have never even seen Universal before.





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. December 7, 2011 QOTD:
> It is a stressful time of the year....what do you do to help yourself deal with stress?
> 
> I am with you - singing out loud at the top of my lungs is a great stress reliver.  Hard house cleaning helps as well, and at least it is constructive.  And sometimes pop in a movie that allows me to have a good cry. DS would get all worried if he saw me crying for no reason, but to be expected when a sad movie is on.   I've heard crying can sometimes help ease stress, and it seems to work, but don't want to make a habit of it!  I cry easily enough as it is!



Well, I was hoping to rush through this, but the server at DIS had other ideas, took forever to change pages!  Early morning, DH off to work early, trying to decide if I should stay home to take DS to school and then go to work - raining outside, but he normally walks; however, it looks like it might be really heavy when it is his normal walking time...will wake him up now and have him get ready, then decide just before my normal leaving time.

I think I lost one of my QOTD - what did I learn about myself this challenge.  It is actually a relearning of something I found out when I first did my successful diet - I can do it!  I can summon the willpower, I can stand strong.  We had some sort of party at work yesterday, people were walking around with plates full of chocolate and other good looking stuff.  Did not have a thing!  Of course, wasn't feeling great either, which helps!  But I know I would have stood strong regardless.

"Nothing tastes as good as being skinny feels" (which I heard early on in this challenge) has become my mantra.

Time to get going!

Carol


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday Dec 5, 2011 QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite winter activity?




I am not a big fan of cold weather. I feel so bad because I don't even like going outside to play with my kids. That's DHs job! But, we do go sled riding occasionally. This year we may try to go tubing at a ski resort nearby. Other than that, I love to stay warm and cook. And watch lots of movies!




ougrad86 said:


> Good luck in your search and your decision.  Be careful of the home prices wherever you go.  We have a good job market here in Northern Virginia, but the traffic and the home prices are horrific.  It does snow in VA however.  I had some friends who moved to North Carolina to escape the rat race here.  The weather is way milder, and house prices are reasonable.
> 
> I hear you about wanting to be close to family.  We spend a good chunk of our vacations traveling to be with family instead of going somewhere else.  We practically have memorized the route to DM and DMIL's houses in the midwest.  We do a big 4 day loop (need to stop one of the nights).  Too expensive to fly, and my DS is a very good traveler, thank goodness.  Trying to plan a trip to Germany and have always wanted to go to Niagara Falls, Grand Canyon and Yellowstone (as well as keep up the trips to WDW), but just don't have enough time.
> 
> 
> Carol



My college roommate teaches in Prince William County but lives just south of Fredericksburg. I tell her she's crazy to drive that far on 95 everyday, but she makes a lot more in PWCS then she would where she lives. I am thinking of looking by Fredericksburg and Culpepper. We'll see.

And, I do not want to spend my vacations driving home every time. I know we'd have to come home to visit, but I need my vacations and spending it with DHs parents isn't it! We are about 3.5 hours from Niagara Falls and I have been plenty of times. It's really awesome to see. Just try to aviod all the commercialism (unless you like all that stuff). Both the American and Canadian sides are fun. Try to get there!





pjlla said:


> Glad the kids are better!!
> 
> 
> TTYL.........................P



Thanks and congrats on the robotics team! 






mommyof2Pirates said:


> I agree as much as I thought I was dreading it I ended up really enjoying running during the winter.  everything was so quiet and it was just me and the road....and sometimes ice and snow too but that was just added fun.
> 
> Tuesday December 6, 2011 QOTD:
> What is one thing you have learned about yourself this challenge?



I am going to try to keep up the winter running as long as I can see road and the temps are warm enough to breath good!

I have learned to not let a little setback trigger a full blown slide! If I gain a pound, just get right back on track and try harder. Before if I gained a pound, I would just eat whatever instead of getting back on track. I also am setting goals and trying to achieve them. It feels so good to reach a goal! I feel so much healthier since I started this challege. I can't believe I may run a 5 miler in January in PA! That is something I would have never considered before.




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wed. December 7, 2011 QOTD:
> It is a stressful time of the year....what do you do to help yourself deal with stress?



I just try to find some time for myself. I usually go to the gym or shopping with my sister. I also need to be very organized and I make lists. Lots of lists!


Well, I need to find some time to hop over to the holiday alumni thread and possibly sign up to coach a day! I have to get all my mid-term grades and progress reports for IEPs done today. Then, I'll go to the gym tonight. I'm glad to say I got all my Christmas cards in the mail this morning, so i can scratch that off my list! I also need to get my house cleaned up a bit today, since we were barely home yesterday and laundry is piling up 

Hope you all have a great day!

Jill


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK, who got hungry and ate my posts???? 

I know I posted Congrats to Nancy. Best wishes to the Robotics team and my random ramblings about life in Blinkville, CT. 

I won't go back and respond now. But best wishes to everyone as we wrap up this season of the Biggest Loser. I am ready to go for next time. I have 6 months until we head to Disney. I am determined to lose something before then besides my mind. LOL

Today has not been a good day so far. I got word of a dear DIS friends passing and it has shaken me harder then I thought it would. Live life to it's fullest everyone, we are not guaranteed a tomorrow. To my imaginary friend Robin (DELSWIFE), I will miss you. Love ya, Mean it. 

Food has been good this week, we haven't eaten out since Saturday, which is a record for us. We also sat down at dinner Sunday and hashed out a menu for 10 days. We have had no fast food since Thanksgiving and surprisingly no one has asked for it. They have however been trying to down soda every chance they can get. Which thankfully has not been often! I've also scaled way back on the snacking. Trying to eat a better meal for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner. 

DH has accrued 200 hours of vacation so he's taking the month of December off. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet. I'll let you know! LOL But he did finally fix the drawer in the kitchen I've been pestering him about for 6 months. Stupid thing fell off in his hand so he fixes it. OY! 
We have 1/2 the living room deep cleaned. 
*Rose* you will be thrilled to know I organized all of our DVD's and CD's into little tiny boxes. I will grab the camera in a sec and upload pics. It's amazing!!!! We are very slowly sorting through the house and getting our lives in order for the New Year. DH has decided he wants to start 2012 off right, and not wait until 2012 to get started. 

DH is also starting a new job the first of the year which is a good thing but also scary. He is taking a huge pay cut to be employee #6. It is a potential financial windfall if they do well but the potential payout doesn't pay the bills week to week. I'm hoping that in getting the house in order it will help cut down on the outgoing expenses. Clutter leads to chaos and Chaos leads to excessive spending. 

I have just about finished christmas shopping, I need to finish buying for 2 kids and DH then I am done. This years theme is practicality. I read the other day on pinterest:
Buy one thing the want and one thing they need
Buy one thing to wear and one thing to read. 

I've been trying to adhere to that mantra and while it's been hard not purchasing everything they want, I feel like I've made smarter choices. And deal of the day - A green Army wool jacket from Target. $65 - 20% coupon from target.com and 5% by using my target card = Total cost $48.75 
Jacket will be paid off when the next bill comes.

OK, I've been on here to much this morning, I need to get started on my day. DH was up at 3, woke me up by accident at 5, he took a nap and is now back up so we are going to finish the living room. 

I will TTYL!!! I hope everyone has an excellent day. Love ya, Mean it!!


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> That sounds like a fun project. I dont really have any suggestions but I know target has some great stuff out now and I think I saw most of it on sale when I was there on Saturday.  Good luck finding some great items for your table.
> 
> Thanks..... I may find my way to Target tonight.
> 
> Well tomorrow is Hump day already.  So for that I am grateful.  I am i quite a mood today and I know TOM is to blame.  It must be just around the corner because this is what I looked like most of the day.   My dh went to bed after we put the boys to bed and I think that means he is just done with dealing with me.  Ya well thats life.
> 
> Wish my DH was smart enough just to avoid me when I am like that.... instead he usually decides it's time to debate something!
> 
> I did manage to get to Zumba tonight.  We did a few dances to christmas songs.  That was fun.  I am hoping to see the scale start to go down again.  I have been hanging at the same weight since friday's weigh in.  I was really hoping for at least a 1.6lb loss this week to stay on target for my goal.
> 
> well it seemed a little quiet on here today so I hope that means you all were out working your booties off.
> 
> Tomorrows QOTD:
> 
> Wed. December 7, 2011 QOTD:
> It is a stressful time of the year....what do you do to help yourself deal with stress?
> 
> If I am in the car alone sometimes I will find a good song and blast it and sing at the top of my lungs....that usually makes me feel good.
> I will take a bubble bath, or read a gossip magazine.
> and of course* I always feel so much better after coming on here and reading and typing back to all of you.*



Amen to that!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Congrats to all the Losers and Maintainers and to everyone who got on the scale and sent their weight in!*
> 
> *Congratulations to Pamela, DS and your robotics team!*
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> I try to keep my environment un-cluttered. I try to have a plan for food. I track, track, track on myfitnesspal, and for some reason that makes me feel more in control and less stressed. And I exercise regularly, even it's not running.



I agree... clutter at home makes me crazy... and right now my house feels like CLUTTER CENTRAL!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I started off the challenge strong, then went to Disney. Although I actually managed to lose while I was there, when I came back I just fell off the wagon. However, that was also when I realized my anti-depressant was no longer doing it's job, and I had to wait a month before I could get that taken care of. During that time, I just didn't care about anything. Now I'm very slowly getting back on the wagon.
> 
> So I guess my lesson was that as long as my brain is in order I can stick with this lifestyle change!
> 
> It really makes you (and many of us) realize how closely linked our brains and bodies are in daily life!  Gotta work hard to keep them both healthy and working right!
> 
> Amazingly enough, I work better under stress. I will purposely procrastinate because I know I'll be more efficient and successful if I don't have much time for something. It's finals time here: child development exam on Thursday, sociolingustics paper on dialects due Monday (8 pages and I've barely started researching), basic musicianship written exam next Thursday, and sociolinguistics take home final due next Friday (speak with someone who does not speak your language, get a three generation family tree, and find out the terms for each relative-I'll be using my housemate who speaks Vietnamese). Then I'm officially done with undergraduate classes!
> 
> That sounds like DD.... I SWEAR she procrastinates on purpose..... but she does some amazing work under pressure!
> 
> *********
> I'd say that today was overall a success. Between the fact that I'm trying to use up all my food and eating so much junk lately, I was actually craving healthy food. For dinner I had tilapia, frozen mixed veggies, and sugar free applesauce. My housemates and I made 8 sheets of Christmas cookies between last night and tonight, and I only had a few today. Two of them also made a bunch of mint chocolate chip and peanut butter chocolate chip and I had about 2 of those. But looking at all the cookies in the kitchen right now is actually making me nauseous, so I'm not too worried about them being a temptation!



Dinner sounds healthy.... glad you are avoiding the cookies!



glss1/2fll said:


> Today was a crummy day. Just munch, munch, munch. I wish TOM would just get here already!!!! I did drink my water, so that's positive. No exercise. I knew today would be crazy and my only chance would be my 5:45 AM class at the Y. Guess who either didn't turn on the alarm, or turned it off when awake at 4, or turned it off when it went rang and doesn't remember? So frustrating. Oh well. Tomorrow is a new day and so far I'm not working so will go to the Y and run on a treadmill since I doubt it'll reach 40 degrees! Today's high was 33. brrrrrrr
> 
> Started warm here today (60-ish degrees at 5am), but temp has dropped continually throughout the morning.  Supposed to see 5-8" of snow tonight.  I did get out for a run even though it was misting out.  Possibly my last comfortable outdoor run for the year.
> 
> Pamela--what about a ribbon with silver jingle bells as a napkin ring? Easy peasy.
> 
> OOoooo love that idea!!
> 
> Both boys lost their basketball games tonight. I had to miss the end of DS2's and the beginning of DS1's since the school was sponsoring a FAFSA/college financing presentation. It was good. I wish my son would stop procrastinating!
> 
> Past bedtime here. Have a super day tomorrow!





ougrad86 said:


> Congrats!  Top 10 is great.  Is this something you are thinking about doing again?  DS is doing rocket club, although he has to drop out now to do the running club to get ready for track.  But he would have loved a robotics club!
> 
> No more coaching for me.  The other dad who coached with us has been doing it for the full 5 years with me (actually, he is the one who started the team).... my DH hopped in about two years ago when his schedule got a little more flexible.  DS has aged out of it, so I think we are DONE coaching FLL.  But we certainly wouldn't mind helping out a BIT or mentoring another team.
> 
> 
> I think I lost one of my QOTD - what did I learn about myself this challenge.  It is actually a relearning of something I found out when I first did my successful diet - I can do it!  I can summon the willpower, I can stand strong.  We had some sort of party at work yesterday, people were walking around with plates full of chocolate and other good looking stuff.  Did not have a thing!  Of course, wasn't feeling great either, which helps!  But I know I would have stood strong regardless.
> 
> "Nothing tastes as good as being skinny feels" (which I heard early on in this challenge) has become my mantra.
> 
> Time to get going!
> 
> Carol



I find myself repeating that mantra  over and over in my head when I am tempted to slow down or stop on the TM or elliptical.   And gosh darn it, it's TRUE!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> OK, who got hungry and ate my posts????
> 
> I think that the DIS has been a bit wanky for several of us lately.  I think that the Tag Fairy ate your posts!!
> 
> I know I posted Congrats to Nancy. Best wishes to the Robotics team and my random ramblings about life in Blinkville, CT.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I won't go back and respond now. But best wishes to everyone as we wrap up this season of the Biggest Loser. I am ready to go for next time. I have 6 months until we head to Disney. I am determined to lose something before then besides my mind. LOL
> 
> Yup..... lose the weight, keep your mind!!
> 
> Today has not been a good day so far. I got word of a dear DIS friends passing and it has shaken me harder then I thought it would. Live life to it's fullest everyone, we are not guaranteed a tomorrow. To my imaginary friend Robin (DELSWIFE), I will miss you. Love ya, Mean it.
> 
> Oh my!  I know Robin (at least in an "imaginary Disboard acquaintance" type of way).  How very sad.  She wrote GREAT trip reports!!
> 
> Food has been good this week, we haven't eaten out since Saturday, which is a record for us. We also sat down at dinner Sunday and hashed out a menu for 10 days. We have had no fast food since Thanksgiving and surprisingly no one has asked for it. They have however been trying to down soda every chance they can get. Which thankfully has not been often! I've also scaled way back on the snacking. Trying to eat a better meal for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner.
> 
> DH has accrued 200 hours of vacation so he's taking the month of December off. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet. I'll let you know! LOL But he did finally fix the drawer in the kitchen I've been pestering him about for 6 months. Stupid thing fell off in his hand so he fixes it. OY!
> We have 1/2 the living room deep cleaned.
> *Rose* you will be thrilled to know I organized all of our DVD's and CD's into little tiny boxes. I will grab the camera in a sec and upload pics. It's amazing!!!! We are very slowly sorting through the house and getting our lives in order for the New Year. DH has decided he wants to start 2012 off right, and not wait until 2012 to get started.
> 
> Umm.... I'd go bonky if my DH was home for a month!!  HOpefully you have a long "honey-do" list to keep him busy!!
> 
> DH is also starting a new job the first of the year which is a good thing but also scary. He is taking a huge pay cut to be employee #6. It is a potential financial windfall if they do well but the potential payout doesn't pay the bills week to week. I'm hoping that in getting the house in order it will help cut down on the outgoing expenses. *Clutter leads to chaos and Chaos leads to excessive spending. *
> 
> I agree!!
> 
> I have just about finished christmas shopping, I need to finish buying for 2 kids and DH then I am done. This years theme is practicality. I read the other day on pinterest:
> Buy one thing the want and one thing they need
> Buy one thing to wear and one thing to read.
> 
> I've been trying to adhere to that mantra and while it's been hard not purchasing everything they want, I feel like I've made smarter choices. And deal of the day - A green Army wool jacket from Target. $65 - 20% coupon from target.com and 5% by using my target card = Total cost $48.75
> Jacket will be paid off when the next bill comes.
> 
> OK, I've been on here to much this morning, I need to get started on my day. DH was up at 3, woke me up by accident at 5, he took a nap and is now back up so we are going to finish the living room.
> 
> I will TTYL!!! I hope everyone has an excellent day. Love ya, Mean it!!



Glad you got some Christmas deals!  I got some GREAT buys at the mall earlier this week, combining coupons with sales, etc.  I'm not usually so organized or so lucky.  

Wed. December 7, 2011 QOTD:
It is a stressful time of the year....what do you do to help yourself deal with stress?

I don't tend to have a lot of stress, other than self-induced "oh-my-gosh-the-house-is-a-mess, I'm-not-done-shopping" type of stress.  But when I am feeling stressed I make a LIST!!  A shopping list, cleaning list, to-do list, etc.  And I feel MUCH BETTER!  

************

Well, as I said much earlier this morning.... Happy Wednesday!

I did manage to get in a run, despite the rain/drizzle.  It wasn't as long as I would have liked, but I only had a short window of time to work with.  

I need to finish watching the last few minutes of last night's BL episode.... I fell asleep before the end.  I will probably fold laundry later while I watch it. 

DS brought me the last HP book home from the school library to read, as I finished HP book #6 yesterday. It is going to be hard to resist the temptation of just grabbing the book and a cup of tea and making myself scarce!  

Well.... things to do here.  I'll TTYL...................P


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> That sounds like DD.... I SWEAR she procrastinates on purpose..... but she does some amazing work under pressure!


Interestingly, we learned this summer that is a classic symptom of add/adhd (not that everyone who works that way has add/adhd.) I might not explain it right, but basically their brain needs the added stress of last minute deadlines in order to produce the right chemicals so that they can study/work. The reason some kids don't get diagnosed until college or later is because they are highly intelligent or are taking classes that aren't challenging them enough, so they are able to meet the last minute deadlines they are essentially setting for themselves. In some kids it's a case of not knowing how to study, but in some kids their brain really can't focus/concentrate/work right with out the added stress/stimulation of a deadline. It was really interesting. I'm probably not explaining it right, but just thought I'd share. 

*****
Today was Wednesday, so that means physical therapy. I am really ready to be done with pt....Hopefully soon. My foot is feeling much better and I am getting good at telling when it's going to flare up and heading it off before it gets bad. I am back on the elliptical--but not every day and I have to watch for pain, but it's so nice to be getting back to normal. For some reasons I stress eat after pt--I just crave junky carbs--and I am cutting myself a little slack, and just kind of going with the flow.

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon everyone..

Its almost 2pm here and I'm just now getting up. We didn't go to bed til almost 4. This week is just not going so great. I didn't exercise or track anything yesterday. I'm going to grab some lunch here in a few and get outside and "attempt" to do a mile around the loop.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> Interestingly, we learned this summer that is a classic symptom of add/adhd (not that everyone who works that way has add/adhd.) I might not explain it right, but basically their brain needs the added stress of last minute deadlines in order to produce the right chemicals so that they can study/work. The reason some kids don't get diagnosed until college or later is because they are highly intelligent or are taking classes that aren't challenging them enough, so they are able to meet the last minute deadlines they are essentially setting for themselves. In some kids it's a case of not knowing how to study, but in some kids their brain really can't focus/concentrate/work right with out the added stress/stimulation of a deadline. It was really interesting. I'm probably not explaining it right, but just thought I'd share.



Well that explains it: I was diagnosed with ADHD in third grade. I didn't really have the attention deficit part so much back then, it was mostly just the hyperactive part. Now that I'm older my thought process is something like "But you could be doing (activity x) instead; there will be plenty of time to work on this other thing later." And then when it comes down to it, I can focus for long periods of time and just crank stuff out.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well I got off my butt and cranked out three trips around the loop. I made a few more observations:

1. The loop is NOT half a mile. The loop is .33
2. Each lap my times got faster:
Lap 1: 15 minutes
Lap 2: 12 minutes
Lape 3: 10 minutes

My calves are burning and as we were sitting out front I realized really dark clouds were rolling through. I'm glad I got it done now. We're going to do something with chicken for dinner tonight, more then likely shake and bake.

I need to figure out what I'm going to pack after dinner and start that process.

Oh for those of you who are interested Walgreens is doing a walking program. I heard about it on Biggest Loser last night. You sign up and for each mile you track they give yu rewards. So far I have gotten 3 coupons for money off of 20 ounce Sprites, Minute Maid to go bottles, and Odom pedometers.

walk.walgreens.com


----------



## Rose&Mike

For anyone who likes kitchen gadgets, I tried a new one today and really liked it. It's a hard-boiled egg maker from Cuisinart. I bought it for traveling. Hard-boiled eggs are one of my favorite gf foods/snacks. When we travel I had been buying already boiled hb eggs, but honestly they weren't very good, just convenient. At home, it's pretty easy to make eggs, but when traveling it's sometimes hard for me to find food, so I was hoping this would help out with that.

We had a gift card to BB&B so we decide to get one of these and give it a try. It made 3 perfectly cooked hardboiled eggs in about 16min. It's a small appliance that will fit in our Owner's Locker at Disney. Basically you add the amount of water based on how you want the eggs cooked and how many eggs you are cooking (it can do up to 7), use the piercer they provide to poke a hole in the egg, put the lid on, and turn it on. I curled my hair while it was cooking. I set the kitchen timer just in case, but when it was done cooking the appliance made a noise telling me it was done. I turned it off and that was it! Really easy and the egg I tried tasted great!

I'm not sure if I will get another one for home/non-Disney trips or not, but I am really excited to have one for our owners locker. It cost about 30 at BB&B and they often have coupons.

Anyhow, just thought I'd share!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great job everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your day back went well and that poko had a good day too.
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing isnt it...how easily we can forget such a simple thing.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a fun project. I dont really have any suggestions but I know target has some great stuff out now and I think I saw most of it on sale when I was there on Saturday.  Good luck finding some great items for your table.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is quite a day.  I hope tomorrow is a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this indeed is so true!  I have faith too.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Well tomorrow is Hump day already.  So for that I am grateful.  I am i quite a mood today and I know TOM is to blame.  It must be just around the corner because this is what I looked like most of the day.   My dh went to bed after we put the boys to bed and I think that means he is just done with dealing with me.  Ya well thats life.
> 
> I did manage to get to Zumba tonight.  We did a few dances to christmas songs.  That was fun.  I am hoping to see the scale start to go down again.  I have been hanging at the same weight since friday's weigh in.  I was really hoping for at least a 1.6lb loss this week to stay on target for my goal.
> 
> well it seemed a little quiet on here today so I hope that means you all were out working your booties off.
> 
> Tomorrows QOTD:
> 
> Wed. December 7, 2011 QOTD:
> It is a stressful time of the year....what do you do to help yourself deal with stress?
> 
> If I am in the car alone sometimes I will find a good song and blast it and sing at the top of my lungs....that usually makes me feel good.
> I will take a bubble bath, or read a gossip magazine.
> and of course I always feel so much better after coming on here and reading and typing back to all of you.



These days my stress has stress.  I went to the doctor's several weeks ago, around the time that Chris hurt his thumb.  They put me on an antidepressant to help with anxiety and gave me something to help me sleep.  Since that time I've been sick a lot.  Lots of vomiting.  I finally couldn't take it anymore and went to the doctor's again today.  They think that the antidepressant isn't working for me and the other med gives me withdrawl during the day causing the tummy problems  They decided to change the anxiety meds and gave me something different for sleep.  She also gave me a prescription for the vomiting.  I came home took the nausea med and fell asleep.  I've been in a haze ever since.  Not sure how I am supposed to work feeling like crap and the new meds will take time to get into my system


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Well it may be 1130pm but I still made it on today. So sorry for leaving you all hanging but you are all doing such a great job without me.  Thanks for all the wonderful QOTD responses.  

I am completely and utterly exhausted but wanted to get a few replies out from what I can remember.  Sorry to anyone I miss.

Rose- I have a hard boiled egg maker.  Used it alot when we were first married because otherwise I had no idea how to hard boil an egg.  It works great!

Deb- I really hope you feel better soon and that your meds get straightened out quickly. 

Buffy- Sorry about your DisFriend.  It is true, live life as if you were dying and dont let any moments pass you by!

Oh and the talk about ADD and waiting til the last minute.  Thats what I have been doing for the past 3hrs.  I had a ton of stuff from work that all were approaching the deadlines and some things were over the deadlines.  Boy when I put my mind to it I can get alot done in a short period of time.  I swear I had/have ADD but somehow just figured out a way to get through life with it.  I think it could be my charm.

I cant remember who said it about wishing TOM would come already.  That is how I have been feeling.  I can tell I am bloating up by the minute and despite eating on plan and exercising 3 days in a row I was up 1.6lbs this morning. umm how insane is that.  Hopefully by friday I see a decline but if not I am going to just tell myself its ok and hope for a whoosh the following week.

I did Zumba again tonight with a new teacher and loved it.  I am so excited that I have 3 different nights to take zumba and 3 awesome teachers.  I am also noticing I am looking more coordinated lately to.  I guess practice will make perfect.

Ok well here it goes my last QOTD for this coaching episode.  It is inspired by all the interviews I have been doing lately for new staff at our office.  There are so many people out there that either cant tell me what they like about themselves or they get very awkward and uncomfortable when doing so.  So today I am enabling you all to give it your best shot.  We are all amazing women and you should be able to say it out loud.

Thursday December 8, 2012 QOTD:

Lets reflect on how great we are!  Tell me what are your best personality traits?

I am a great listener (this is how I get behind on work, I listen to everyones problems)
I am very compassionite, I have a great sense of humor, and I can find the good in anyone.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursday December 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Lets reflect on how great we are!  Tell me what are your best personality traits?



Fiercely loyal -  sometimes that's good but sometimes it's bad. 
Sarcastic and witty - I am such a smart aleck!! LOL


****************************************************************
found something I wanted to share.

A meteorology professor stood before his Meteorology 101 class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly he picked up a very large and empty glass mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was. The professor then picked up a jar of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles, of course, rolled into the open spaces between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was. The professor picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar and of course the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with an unanimous yes. The professor then produced two cans of beer from under the table and then proceeded to pour the entire contents into the jar, effectively filling the empty space between the grains of sand. The students laughed. "Now," said the professor, as the laughter subsided, "I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things -- your family, your partner, your health, your children, your friends, your favorite passions -- things that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. "The pebbles are the other things that matter, like your job, your house, your car. The sand is everything else -- the small stuff. "If you put the sand into the jar first," he continued, "there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for your life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are important to you. Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take time to get medical checkups. Take your partner out dancing. Play another 18. "There will always be time to go to work, clean the house, give a dinner party and fix the disposal. Take care of the golf balls first -- the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand." One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the beer represented. The professor smiled. "I'm glad you asked. It just goes to show you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of beers."


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning

I am sorry I haven't been on since Monday.  I have been reading when I can but my computer has been giving me some problems.

Deb I hope the new medications help

Buffy I had read about Del's Wife and was sadden by the news.  I didn't know her but I had read a couple of their reports. 

QOTD  I am very loyal and a great listener and can fix just about any calculator problem.

Rose my grandmother had an egg cooker like when we were growing up.  I may have to look for one at BB&B

disneywedding thanks for the info about Walgreens  I will look into it. 

Spent last night at my school for a fundraiser.  They were doing a Dancing with the Teachers.  My friend was dancing.  I got some teachers who have been retired to come and support her.  She had no idea they were coming.  One of my students made her a big head.  Picture your head about 4 ft tall.  the kids have been doing it since the last pep rally so I had a kid make me one for my friend.  She won second place so we were all happy. 

Have to go and get ready for school. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.   I've missed chatting with you all here, been a busy week trying to get into a good routine with work and the puppy.  
Eating not so good, and I totally have flunked the Pip plan, and have not been tracking.  But I'm cutting myself some slack and giving myself credit for getting out and walking every day for about 90 minutes total.  This puppy is going to be good for my health.  We do a brisk 40-45 min walk after her breakfast, and then 30ish after work, and another 15-30 at bedtime.  A friend comes and walks her midday also.  

I hope to have more distime this weekend to catch up properly. 

*buffy*-So sorry about your friend. These imaginary friends we have here are some of my best friends.  I love the mayonaise jar analogy.  I heard it before with coffee, but I like beer better.  My hairdressers husband/life partner died in his sleep the other night.  40 years old.  They have 9 yo twins.  So sad, and such a reminder to treasure every day.  

*Deb*-I hope you're feeling better and the new meds are more helpful for you.

Hugs to all who need them.  Hope you have a great day.  

Thanks *Lindsay*, for coaching this week.  I've enjoyed reading all the answers to the qotd, even though I haven't answered them all yet.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.   I've missed chatting with you all here, been a busy week trying to get into a good routine with work and the puppy.
> Eating not so good, and I totally have flunked the Pip plan, and have not been tracking.  But I'm cutting myself some slack and giving myself credit for getting out and walking every day for about 90 minutes total.  This puppy is going to be good for my health.  We do a brisk 40-45 min walk after her breakfast, and then 30ish after work, and another 15-30 at bedtime.  A friend comes and walks her midday also.
> 
> I hope to have more distime this weekend to catch up properly.
> 
> *buffy*-So sorry about your friend. These imaginary friends we have here are some of my best friends.  I love the mayonaise jar analogy.  I heard it before with coffee, but I like beer better.  My hairdressers husband/life partner died in his sleep the other night.  40 years old.  They have 9 yo twins.  So sad, and such a reminder to treasure every day.
> 
> *Deb*-I hope you're feeling better and the new meds are more helpful for you.
> 
> Hugs to all who need them.  Hope you have a great day.
> 
> Thanks *Lindsay*, for coaching this week.  I've enjoyed reading all the answers to the qotd, even though I haven't answered them all yet.



Kathy, so sorry to hear about your hairdressers husband. It just breaks my heart especially when little kids are involved and so close to the holidays. 

My brother and his girlfriend are foster parents and they have an opportunity to take in a little foster girl on the weekends whose sibling was severely injured in a car accident, the parents want to spend weekends with him when they are not working but the little girl is only 3 and can't be in the hospital too. Of course my thoughts were immediately what do you do about Xmas? I told mom to ask GF about it and see what we can do. I'd hate for a 3 year old to miss out on Santa. 
I've been thinking about it a lot lately and I told DH that if something bad like that or like what happened to DELSWIFE happened to me, at the very least do Santa. Thankfully I have stuff hidden away and Santa doesn't wrap here so all he would have to do is put it out.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hi everyone!

Well, today has been OP. 

Our realtor called yesterday and told us she had her inspector go out and check the house. Well, come to find out we had a really bad hail storm I'm assuming within the last week or so and our roof needs to be replaced (banging head on wall here). I called USAA and had Alan talk to the rep because he was the one who talked to the realtor. We were lied to when we bought the house from the previous owner. We were told the roof was brand new. Um, well come to find out they also had USAA and according to their records the roof was not brand new, it was orginal. So, the rep is going to try to see if they can make it where I don't have to pay out of pocket for anything. I don't need this freaking stress right now!! UGHH

I've one 2 laps around the neighborhood, ate breakfast, watched a little tv, and played around on the computer. I need to get off my booty and get some lunch and start packing. I'm leaving for IL oh dark thirty in the AM to go visit my mom for a week. I'm praying I don't get sick. Its been in the 70s here and its only in the teens there. OYE!


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm almost positive someone else mentioned problems with the Dis, so it's not just me, but I could not log in and post.  I was able to read and I apologize for going MIA.

I have a very special final Healthy Habits to post tonight. I have been planning this one since I first came up with the idea to use Disney movies as a theme and I hope you enjoy it. 

Today I did some Christmas shopping. I did really well with coupons and a free gift card from a CVS promotion that I only spent $1.42 out of pocket.  I think I finished my BIL's stocking. My mother wanted to know why we are getting gifts when the stockings are so full and it occurred to me that they are probably  a little  over the top. I will plan better for next year. 

My weight must be up. It's been nonstop carbs thanks to this upcoming test. I think someone asked why I need to eat gluten. You have to be eating gluten for the test for Celiac disease to be accurate. I thought I was having an endoscopy, but I am now just going for blood work. I have to eat wheat for at least 4 weeks before I have the blood drawn though. 

It hasn't been that bad.  I'm nauseous, bloated, and crampy. I've lost track of the number of vertigo episodes I've had and the Tylenol I've taken.  But, really, no big deal. 

Other than the wheat, things are going well. I had a med check yesterday. We are keeping my meds as they are, which is A-OK by me. 

Deb: Good luck with yours. 

Dona: Your school always has something going on and it always sounds fun. 

Lindsay: Thanks for coaching this week!

QOTD: This is generally something I do not do well. However, as it's been something I've been working on, I can say that I'm a good listener and that I'm honest.


----------



## my3princes

The nausea medicine is horrible.  It dries out my mouth and throat so bad that I'm not sure it's worth it.  I did not sleep well last night so I opted not to go to work today.  I'm now using annual leave which is not good.  I'm really hoping that I feel terrific by Monday. 

So I've slept a lot today and when I finally got up I finished wrapping presents and writing down everything I've bought.  I am in much better shape than I thought I was.  The kids are pretty even which is astonishing since I hadn't been keeping track.  I still need something for my Dad, but otherwise I'm set.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Thursday evening friends!  I ended up with a BONUS day today.... high winds and some ice (instead of the 5-8 inches of snow predicted) caused power outage to the school (and to us, but just for a few hours) and lo and behold, no school!  I was scheduled to work today, so I was kind of excited.  And DD was ecstatic to be able to sleep in a bit!!  

I decided to spend my time in three ways today, since it was "bonus" time.  First of all.... a bit of time just for me.  Secondly... do a housework project that has been neglected.  Third.... do something to clean/declutter around the house.... some forgotten drawer or cupboard.

For the first.... I slept until 7:30 and then read Harry Potter until 9:30!  

For the second, I dusted my bedroom really thoroughly.  My bedroom is almost alway last on the list and as such gets missed A LOT!  They weren't dust bunnies... they were dust LIONS!!

For the third, I cleaned out a cupboard in the laundry room above the dryer.  Wasn't terrible, but contained junk that needed to be tossed..... and we discovered that the fumes from the hot tub chemicals has BADLY rusted the hinges.  Out to the garage went the chemicals!!

I also helped both kids with homework, paid bills, vacuumed, folded uncountable amounts of laundry, and got in a workout!  

Tomorrow I won't be working, as DD has a competition for a civics class in Concord.  Then she has a high school swim meet about 90+ minutes north.  After that swim meet she and I will head to VT to stay overnight for a club team swim meet Sat and Sun.  We hope to have some time to do some Christmas shopping over the weekend also.  I will bring along my laptop and use the WIFI at the hotel to stay in touch with you all!  

DS has a basketball game this weekend that I will sadly be missing, but it was just unavoidable.... b. ball at 3pm,  swim meet at 2pm. oh well.  Hopefully I can see next weekends game.  

Anyhow... time for dinner!  I'll be back later to read and reply.............p


----------



## bellebookworm9

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursday December 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Lets reflect on how great we are!  Tell me what are your best personality traits?



I'm smart, I'm open-minded, I'm a good listener. 



donac said:


> QOTD  I can fix just about any calculator problem.


 

I had my child development final this morning and I think it went very well. There were only a few questions that I didn't know the answer to, and the majority of them were fill in the blank (no word bank). 

I started packing up my room today, and got all the boxes out of the hall closet. How did I accumulate so much stuff in the last 3 1/4 months?!  I'm taking a bunch of stuff home next Wednesday and the rest will go when Mom comes to get me on the 19th.


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursday December 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Lets reflect on how great we are!  Tell me what are your best personality traits?



I am a hard worker and give 100% to everything I do. I also am a good listener and enjoy helping others. I am also honest and loyal.







BernardandMissBianca said:


> A meteorology professor stood before his Meteorology 101 class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly he picked up a very large and empty glass mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was. The professor then picked up a jar of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles, of course, rolled into the open spaces between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was. The professor picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar and of course the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with an unanimous yes. The professor then produced two cans of beer from under the table and then proceeded to pour the entire contents into the jar, effectively filling the empty space between the grains of sand. The students laughed. "Now," said the professor, as the laughter subsided, "I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things -- your family, your partner, your health, your children, your friends, your favorite passions -- things that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. "The pebbles are the other things that matter, like your job, your house, your car. The sand is everything else -- the small stuff. "If you put the sand into the jar first," he continued, "there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for your life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are important to you. Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take time to get medical checkups. Take your partner out dancing. Play another 18. "There will always be time to go to work, clean the house, give a dinner party and fix the disposal. Take care of the golf balls first -- the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand." One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the beer represented. The professor smiled. "I'm glad you asked. It just goes to show you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of beers."



Love it!! It's a great story to keep in mind this holiday season when we caught up in all the craziness and commercialism!


Today was a pretty good day. I'm not sure why, but I am so hungry this week! I have exercised and tracked my food (although I went over my daily calories). And I am starving! Oh well. I guess I'll be up this week and try harder next week. I am hoping to get to the grocery store tomorrow after work to get what I need for cookie/candy making this weekend. 

I am thinking of getting DH P90x for Christmas. He has a crazy schedule between school and work, so I thought it would be something he could do when he has an hour. My mom said she would chip in $50 for Christmas, but it's still more money than I wanted to spend. We are trying to watch our budget because DH is working 16 less hours/month because of school. Well, we are starting to feel the effects of 16 less hours in the paychecks. It really adds up! I am thinking of doing the 3 payment option. Has anyone done P90x?  Did you like it? I think I would try it out too when I can't get to the gym. Lol. Maybe one of my personality traits for QOTD should have said indecisive!!

Tomorrow's Friday! Yay! Enjoy it everyone!

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. No one has time to say 3 syllables so, its been shortened to my initials. 

This is my 3rd time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I started a new job right after Thanksgiving and HH have been so important to me. I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Fall 2011 Challenge, I am revamping Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will be a Disney movie.* I will be using various components of the movie to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

*The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
Habit #1: 5/7 days
Habit #2: 4/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 1/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that. Everyone who participates will be entered into the hat for a chance at the weekly prize. I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! *

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 14: Aladdin

I don't know what it is about this movie that makes me love it so much, but I do. I could probably list 100 reasons why I love it, but my number one reason, . I love the characters, the setting, the story line, just about everything. I also love the music. (Maybe I do know my favorite part? ) Aladdin and Jasmine end up falling in love and their lives change forever. In the spirit of the change that happens in this movie, like the change(s) that has happened in our health over the last few months,...

"Back in the day, I walked to school, both ways, uphill." I don't know about uphill bth ways, but Aladdin and Jasmine had 2 options: walking or flying on a magic carpet. Planes are much more my thing, so my choice would have been for walking. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 20 minutes.*

I'm pretty sure that Aladdin and Jasmine needed to drink a lot of water living in the desert. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*

I've heard that protein is essential for muscles. With all the walking Aladdin and Jasmine did, I think some protein probably benefited them. *3. Eat 2 servings of protein everyday.*

We can't forget about Genie. He spent all that time in his lamp, and it probably wasn't very relaxing. I hope that when he was freed, he spent a lot of time relaxing. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!

Mini-Challenges:

1. The story takes place in a marketplace. *Plan your grocery shopping (or another shopping you do) by making a list.*

2. "A Whole New World:" *Write a list of as many changes you can think of that you have made during this challenge.*

We are truly a wonderful group of health-minded, caring individuals! Without all of you, I would not be nearly as strong as I am today. 

Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Interestingly, we learned this summer that is a classic symptom of add/adhd (not that everyone who works that way has add/adhd.) I might not explain it right, but basically their brain needs the added stress of last minute deadlines in order to produce the right chemicals so that they can study/work. The reason some kids don't get diagnosed until college or later is because they are highly intelligent or are taking classes that aren't challenging them enough, so they are able to meet the last minute deadlines they are essentially setting for themselves. In some kids it's a case of not knowing how to study, but in some kids their brain really can't focus/concentrate/work right with out the added stress/stimulation of a deadline. It was really interesting. I'm probably not explaining it right, but just thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> Interesting to hear.  I don't think that DD has any issues with ADD, but she certainly inherited her father's propensity for procrastination!!
> 
> *****
> Today was Wednesday, so that means physical therapy. I am really ready to be done with pt....Hopefully soon. My foot is feeling much better and I am getting good at telling when it's going to flare up and heading it off before it gets bad. I am back on the elliptical--but not every day and I have to watch for pain, but it's so nice to be getting back to normal. For some reasons I stress eat after pt--I just crave junky carbs--and I am cutting myself a little slack, and just kind of going with the flow.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday!



Nice to hear from you.  Glad tht the foot is feeling better and that you are nearly done with PT.  GLad you are able to "go with the flow."  When is Tome coming home for Christmas?




Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well I got off my butt and cranked out three trips around the loop. I made a few more observations:
> 
> 1. The loop is NOT half a mile. The loop is .33
> 2. Each lap my times got faster:
> Lap 1: 15 minutes
> Lap 2: 12 minutes
> Lape 3: 10 minutes
> 
> My calves are burning and as we were sitting out front I realized really dark clouds were rolling through. I'm glad I got it done now. We're going to do something with chicken for dinner tonight, more then likely shake and bake.
> 
> I need to figure out what I'm going to pack after dinner and start that process.
> 
> Oh for those of you who are interested Walgreens is doing a walking program. I heard about it on Biggest Loser last night. You sign up and for each mile you track they give yu rewards. So far I have gotten 3 coupons for money off of 20 ounce Sprites, Minute Maid to go bottles, and Odom pedometers.
> 
> walk.walgreens.com



Glad you got in a good walk today!  Thanks for the link.... but honestly, if we are trying to get healthy, why are they offering us coupons for SODA!!??



Rose&Mike said:


> For anyone who likes kitchen gadgets, I tried a new one today and really liked it. It's a hard-boiled egg maker from Cuisinart. I bought it for traveling. Hard-boiled eggs are one of my favorite gf foods/snacks. When we travel I had been buying already boiled hb eggs, but honestly they weren't very good, just convenient. At home, it's pretty easy to make eggs, but when traveling it's sometimes hard for me to find food, so I was hoping this would help out with that.
> 
> We had a gift card to BB&B so we decide to get one of these and give it a try. It made 3 perfectly cooked hardboiled eggs in about 16min. It's a small appliance that will fit in our Owner's Locker at Disney. Basically you add the amount of water based on how you want the eggs cooked and how many eggs you are cooking (it can do up to 7), use the piercer they provide to poke a hole in the egg, put the lid on, and turn it on. I curled my hair while it was cooking. I set the kitchen timer just in case, but when it was done cooking the appliance made a noise telling me it was done. I turned it off and that was it! Really easy and the egg I tried tasted great!
> 
> I'm not sure if I will get another one for home/non-Disney trips or not, but I am really excited to have one for our owners locker. It cost about 30 at BB&B and they often have coupons.
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I'd share!



Sounds like something I could use.  I frequently overboil my eggs and end up with that grey-ish ring around the yolk. It doesn't effect the taste, but they definitely aren't as pretty.  I'm thinking of making some deviled eggs for next Tuesday's bible study brunch and it would be nice if they were PRETTY!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well it may be 1130pm but I still made it on today. So sorry for leaving you all hanging but you are all doing such a great job without me.  Thanks for all the wonderful QOTD responses.
> 
> I am completely and utterly exhausted but wanted to get a few replies out from what I can remember.  Sorry to anyone I miss.
> 
> We all understand!  It is a crazy hectic time of the year!!
> 
> Rose- I have a hard boiled egg maker.  Used it alot when we were first married because otherwise I had no idea how to hard boil an egg.  It works great!
> 
> 
> I once called my grandmother in tears because the scrambled eggs I was trying to make weren't coming out right!  See.... I told you all I'm a terrible cook!
> 
> I cant remember who said it about wishing TOM would come already.  That is how I have been feeling.  I can tell I am bloating up by the minute and despite eating on plan and exercising 3 days in a row I was up 1.6lbs this morning. umm how insane is that.  Hopefully by friday I see a decline but if not I am going to just tell myself its ok and hope for a whoosh the following week.
> 
> Fingers crossed for that WHOOSH!!
> 
> I did Zumba again tonight with a new teacher and loved it.  I am so excited that I have 3 different nights to take zumba and 3 awesome teachers.  I am also noticing I am looking more coordinated lately to.  I guess practice will make perfect.
> 
> Wish I could get into Zumba more.... it looks like so much fun!
> 
> Ok well here it goes my last QOTD for this coaching episode.  It is inspired by all the interviews I have been doing lately for new staff at our office.  There are so many people out there that either cant tell me what they like about themselves or they get very awkward and uncomfortable when doing so.  So today I am enabling you all to give it your best shot.  We are all amazing women and you should be able to say it out loud.
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week.  I've enjoyed your questions very much!
> 
> Thursday December 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Lets reflect on how great we are!  Tell me what are your best personality traits?



I'm very loyal, I'm very fair, and I'm pretty good with organization.  I will always think the best about you, even when faced with evidence to the contrary.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Fiercely loyal -  sometimes that's good but sometimes it's bad.
> Sarcastic and witty - I am such a smart aleck!! LOL
> 
> 
> ****************************************************************
> found something I wanted to share.
> 
> A meteorology professor stood before his Meteorology 101 class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly he picked up a very large and empty glass mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was. The professor then picked up a jar of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles, of course, rolled into the open spaces between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was. The professor picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar and of course the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with an unanimous yes. The professor then produced two cans of beer from under the table and then proceeded to pour the entire contents into the jar, effectively filling the empty space between the grains of sand. The students laughed. "Now," said the professor, as the laughter subsided, "I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things -- your family, your partner, your health, your children, your friends, your favorite passions -- things that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. "The pebbles are the other things that matter, like your job, your house, your car. The sand is everything else -- the small stuff. "If you put the sand into the jar first," he continued, "there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for your life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are important to you. Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take time to get medical checkups. Take your partner out dancing. Play another 18. "There will always be time to go to work, clean the house, give a dinner party and fix the disposal. Take care of the golf balls first -- the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand." One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the beer represented. The professor smiled. "I'm glad you asked. It just goes to show you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of beers."



Wish he could have had margaritas on hand.... I never seem to have time for those!!



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning
> 
> I am sorry I haven't been on since Monday.  I have been reading when I can but my computer has been giving me some problems.
> 
> Deb I hope the new medications help
> 
> Buffy I had read about Del's Wife and was sadden by the news.  I didn't know her but I had read a couple of their reports.
> 
> QOTD  I am very loyal and a great listener and can fix just about any calculator problem.
> 
> Rose my grandmother had an egg cooker like when we were growing up.  I may have to look for one at BB&B
> 
> disneywedding thanks for the info about Walgreens  I will look into it.
> 
> Spent last night at my school for a fundraiser.  They were doing a Dancing with the Teachers.  My friend was dancing.  I got some teachers who have been retired to come and support her.  She had no idea they were coming.  One of my students made her a big head.  Picture your head about 4 ft tall.  the kids have been doing it since the last pep rally so I had a kid make me one for my friend.  She won second place so we were all happy.
> 
> Have to go and get ready for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



That sounds like a fun fundraiser!!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.   I've missed chatting with you all here, been a busy week trying to get into a good routine with work and the puppy.
> Eating not so good, and I totally have flunked the Pip plan, and have not been tracking.  But I'm cutting myself some slack and giving myself credit for getting out and walking every day for about 90 minutes total.  This puppy is going to be good for my health.  We do a brisk 40-45 min walk after her breakfast, and then 30ish after work, and another 15-30 at bedtime.  A friend comes and walks her midday also.
> 
> Glad things are adjusting well with Poka!!
> I hope to have more distime this weekend to catch up properly.
> 
> *buffy*-So sorry about your friend. These imaginary friends we have here are some of my best friends.  I love the mayonaise jar analogy.  I heard it before with coffee, but I like beer better.  My hairdressers husband/life partner died in his sleep the other night.  40 years old.  They have 9 yo twins.  So sad, and such a reminder to treasure every day.
> 
> So very sad for those twins!!
> 
> *Deb*-I hope you're feeling better and the new meds are more helpful for you.
> 
> Hugs to all who need them.  Hope you have a great day.
> 
> Thanks *Lindsay*, for coaching this week.  I've enjoyed reading all the answers to the qotd, even though I haven't answered them all yet.





Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, today has been OP.
> 
> Our realtor called yesterday and told us she had her inspector go out and check the house. Well, come to find out we had a really bad hail storm I'm assuming within the last week or so and our roof needs to be replaced (banging head on wall here). I called USAA and had Alan talk to the rep because he was the one who talked to the realtor. We were lied to when we bought the house from the previous owner. We were told the roof was brand new. Um, well come to find out they also had USAA and according to their records the roof was not brand new, it was orginal. So, the rep is going to try to see if they can make it where I don't have to pay out of pocket for anything. I don't need this freaking stress right now!! UGHH
> 
> I've one 2 laps around the neighborhood, ate breakfast, watched a little tv, and played around on the computer. I need to get off my booty and get some lunch and start packing. I'm leaving for IL oh dark thirty in the AM to go visit my mom for a week. I'm praying I don't get sick. Its been in the 70s here and its only in the teens there. OYE!



Ugg.... the roof issue is a big PITA!

Have a terrific time visiting Mom!!



cclovesdis said:


> I'm almost positive someone else mentioned problems with the Dis, so it's not just me, but I could not log in and post.  I was able to read and I apologize for going MIA.
> 
> I have a very special final Healthy Habits to post tonight. I have been planning this one since I first came up with the idea to use Disney movies as a theme and I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Today I did some Christmas shopping. I did really well with coupons and a free gift card from a CVS promotion that I only spent $1.42 out of pocket.  I think I finished my BIL's stocking. My mother wanted to know why we are getting gifts when the stockings are so full and it occurred to me that they are probably  a little  over the top. I will plan better for next year.
> 
> My weight must be up. It's been nonstop carbs thanks to this upcoming test. I think someone asked why I need to eat gluten. You have to be eating gluten for the test for Celiac disease to be accurate. I thought I was having an endoscopy, but I am now just going for blood work. I have to eat wheat for at least 4 weeks before I have the blood drawn though.
> 
> It hasn't been that bad.  I'm nauseous, bloated, and crampy. I've lost track of the number of vertigo episodes I've had and the Tylenol I've taken.  But, really, no big deal.
> 
> Other than the wheat, things are going well. I had a med check yesterday. We are keeping my meds as they are, which is A-OK by me.
> 
> Deb: Good luck with yours.
> 
> Dona: Your school always has something going on and it always sounds fun.
> 
> Lindsay: Thanks for coaching this week!
> 
> QOTD: This is generally something I do not do well. However, as it's been something I've been working on, I can say that I'm a good listener and that I'm honest.



I have been having trouble with both the DIS and with my laptop, so it is a double frustration.  Can't wait to hear what you have planned for the HH!!




jillbur said:


> I Today was a pretty good day. I'm not sure why, but I am so hungry this week! I have exercised and tracked my food (although I went over my daily calories). And I am starving! Oh well. I guess I'll be up this week and try harder next week. I am hoping to get to the grocery store tomorrow after work to get what I need for cookie/candy making this weekend.
> 
> I can understand.  I definitely  have days/weeks when I am much hungrier than other times.  I've never been able to figure out exactly why.
> 
> I am thinking of getting DH P90x for Christmas. He has a crazy schedule between school and work, so I thought it would be something he could do when he has an hour. My mom said she would chip in $50 for Christmas, but it's still more money than I wanted to spend. We are trying to watch our budget because DH is working 16 less hours/month because of school. Well, we are starting to feel the effects of 16 less hours in the paychecks. It really adds up! I am thinking of doing the 3 payment option. Has anyone done P90x?  Did you like it? I think I would try it out too when I can't get to the gym. Lol. Maybe one of my personality traits for QOTD should have said indecisive!!
> 
> Tomorrow's Friday! Yay! Enjoy it everyone!
> 
> Jill



I've SEEN the P90X and only attempted it once.  It is CRAZY!  Think BL Last Chance Workout crazy!  If you think that DH will do it and keep up with it, I think it shows great results.   Can you find it used on Ebay or Craig's List???


*************

Evening friends!  How WONDERFUL for me that I didn't have to go ANYWHERE today.  That is such a treat for me!!

I just want to share a thought I had earlier today.  I know many of you struggle to help your kids learn to eat healthier.  Picky kids are TOUGH to work with... and I've dealt with DS being picky AND having some significant food allergies, so I get it.  But honestly..... I think the key is PERSISTENCE!  DS is nearly 14 and he still has some things that he just WON'T eat..... he rarely eats fruit except for a few bananas a week and a daily serving of sugar-free applesauce (sometimes homemade, sometimes not).  And he doesn't do much better with veggies....he enjoys broccoli, cauliflower, and cucumbers and will tolerate a few other veggies in meatloaf and stews (onions, peppers, tomatoes, spinach).  But he is definitely making strides!  He requests healthier things like salmon and tuna.  He eats egg whites without the yolks.  He enjoys quinoa and whole wheat couscous.  I no longer buy any kind of white bread.... it is either flax seed/oat bran pitas, whole wheat bagels, or whole wheat bread.... and he likes them all.  He NO LONGER asks for peanut butter and jelly daily.  He loves garlic hummus with pretzels and will eat salsa on many things instead of ketchup.  

He has been helping me use my new juicer and enjoys making juice with apples, celery, cukes, spinach, beets, and carrots (although he prefers straight apple juice, he will try the others).  

Sure, he still loves the occasional trip to McDonald's and pizza is still his #1 food choice....but the fact that the special food he requested for Christmas Eve  was my homemade, healthy meatloaf, tells me that he is really learning to ENJOY healthy eating!  And he has been working on being able to do 10 clapping push-ups in a row..... which is a big accomplishment for a kid who doesn't care too much for athletics (although he plays soccer and basketball for the town rec teams and also snowboards in the winter, so he isn't a total couch potato!).  

Anyhow.... there is HOPE out there for your picky kids!  Keep introducing new stuff and keep serving the other stuff like broccoli.... they WILL learn to eat it and hopefully ENJOY it and they will be learning SO MUCH about healthy nutrition!  

I don't think I'll have time to pop on tomorrow unless it is late.  TTYL.............P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Fiercely loyal -  sometimes that's good but sometimes it's bad.
> Sarcastic and witty - I am such a smart aleck!! LOL
> 
> 
> ****************************************************************
> found something I wanted to share.
> 
> A meteorology professor stood before his Meteorology 101 class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly he picked up a very large and empty glass mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was. The professor then picked up a jar of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles, of course, rolled into the open spaces between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was. The professor picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar and of course the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with an unanimous yes. The professor then produced two cans of beer from under the table and then proceeded to pour the entire contents into the jar, effectively filling the empty space between the grains of sand. The students laughed. "Now," said the professor, as the laughter subsided, "I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things -- your family, your partner, your health, your children, your friends, your favorite passions -- things that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. "The pebbles are the other things that matter, like your job, your house, your car. The sand is everything else -- the small stuff. "If you put the sand into the jar first," he continued, "there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for your life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are important to you. Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take time to get medical checkups. Take your partner out dancing. Play another 18. "There will always be time to go to work, clean the house, give a dinner party and fix the disposal. Take care of the golf balls first -- the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand." One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the beer represented. The professor smiled. "I'm glad you asked. It just goes to show you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of beers."



Being a more than full time working mom of 2 who thinks I have to do everything perfect and not let anything slack.....I totally appreciate you sharing this and competely reminding me of the importance in life.



donac said:


> Spent last night at my school for a fundraiser.  They were doing a Dancing with the Teachers.  My friend was dancing.  I got some teachers who have been retired to come and support her.  She had no idea they were coming.  One of my students made her a big head.  Picture your head about 4 ft tall.  the kids have been doing it since the last pep rally so I had a kid make me one for my friend.  She won second place so we were all happy.
> 
> Have to go and get ready for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



That sounds like a very fun fundraiser!!!!! 



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.   I've missed chatting with you all here, been a busy week trying to get into a good routine with work and the puppy.
> Eating not so good, and I totally have flunked the Pip plan, and have not been tracking.  But I'm cutting myself some slack and giving myself credit for getting out and walking every day for about 90 minutes total.  This puppy is going to be good for my health.  We do a brisk 40-45 min walk after her breakfast, and then 30ish after work, and another 15-30 at bedtime.  A friend comes and walks her midday also.



Cut yourself some slack Kathy.  Having a new dog is like having a baby....it takes a good month or two until you really have a good routine down pat.  You will get back into it soon!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Santa doesn't wrap here so all he would have to do is put it out.



Now that is just amazing.  I wish that was our tradition because I have so much to wrap and so little time.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Our realtor called yesterday and told us she had her inspector go out and check the house. Well, come to find out we had a really bad hail storm I'm assuming within the last week or so and our roof needs to be replaced (banging head on wall here). I called USAA and had Alan talk to the rep because he was the one who talked to the realtor. We were lied to when we bought the house from the previous owner. We were told the roof was brand new. Um, well come to find out they also had USAA and according to their records the roof was not brand new, it was orginal. So, the rep is going to try to see if they can make it where I don't have to pay out of pocket for anything. I don't need this freaking stress right now!! UGHH
> 
> I've one 2 laps around the neighborhood, ate breakfast, watched a little tv, and played around on the computer. I need to get off my booty and get some lunch and start packing. I'm leaving for IL oh dark thirty in the AM to go visit my mom for a week. I'm praying I don't get sick. Its been in the 70s here and its only in the teens there. OYE!



Sorry for all the stress with the old house.  I hope you have a nice time away at your moms.  Bring your toe warmers.



cclovesdis said:


> It hasn't been that bad.  I'm nauseous, bloated, and crampy. I've lost track of the number of vertigo episodes I've had and the Tylenol I've taken.  But, really, no big deal.



oh thats horrible CC but I am really appreciating your positive swing on it.  I hope you feel better soon.



my3princes said:


> The nausea medicine is horrible.  It dries out my mouth and throat so bad that I'm not sure it's worth it.  I did not sleep well last night so I opted not to go to work today.  I'm now using annual leave which is not good.  I'm really hoping that I feel terrific by Monday.



oh deb.  That does sound like the risk is not outweighing the benefits with that med.  I really hope you feel better and can get back to work soon.



pjlla said:


> Tomorrow I won't be working, as DD has a competition for a civics class in Concord.  Then she has a high school swim meet about 90+ minutes north.  After that swim meet she and I will head to VT to stay overnight for a club team swim meet Sat and Sun.  We hope to have some time to do some Christmas shopping over the weekend also.  I will bring along my laptop and use the WIFI at the hotel to stay in touch with you all!
> p



Wow that was a really good productive day off.  Have fun this wkend in VT.



bellebookworm9 said:


> [I started packing up my room today, and got all the boxes out of the hall closet. How did I accumulate so much stuff in the last 3 1/4 months?!  I'm taking a bunch of stuff home next Wednesday and the rest will go when Mom comes to get me on the 19th.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Good job on the test and good luck with packing.  Its amazing how much you can accumulate in a short period of time.



jillbur said:


> I am thinking of getting DH P90x for Christmas.



We had a friend make copies of P90X.  It is a very intense program.  If you are able to stay focused enough to continue to do them every night at home I think it is definitely a good purchase.  There is not much fun in them but I am sure once you start to see the results of all the hard work it makes it worth it.



pjlla said:


> Picky kids are TOUGH to work with



I have one of those Picky children and I was a picky child myself.  I really admire your perserverance with it.  They say a child needs to try something up to 10 times until they actually like it.  

I have been way to much of a softy.  Giving in to my child because I feel bad not giving him something he likes.  I really try and need to work on it harder.  I think part of it stems from being a picky eater myself.  Thanks for all the advice and encouragement.

**********************************************************

Well it was a pleasure to be the coach this week.  I am sorry I didnt get on more often during the day.  I am hoping to continue to keep up with the thread and to finish out the challenge strong.

You all are amazing and such a wonderful support!!!!!!


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.   I've missed chatting with you all here, been a busy week trying to get into a good routine with work and the puppy.
> Eating not so good, and I totally have flunked the Pip plan, and have not been tracking.  But I'm cutting myself some slack and giving myself credit for getting out and walking every day for about 90 minutes total.  This puppy is going to be good for my health.  We do a brisk 40-45 min walk after her breakfast, and then 30ish after work, and another 15-30 at bedtime.  A friend comes and walks her midday also.
> 
> I hope to have more distime this weekend to catch up properly.
> 
> *buffy*-So sorry about your friend. These imaginary friends we have here are some of my best friends.  I love the mayonaise jar analogy.  I heard it before with coffee, but I like beer better.  My hairdressers husband/life partner died in his sleep the other night.  40 years old.  They have 9 yo twins.  So sad, and such a reminder to treasure every day.
> 
> *Deb*-I hope you're feeling better and the new meds are more helpful for you.
> 
> Hugs to all who need them.  Hope you have a great day.
> 
> Thanks *Lindsay*, for coaching this week.  I've enjoyed reading all the answers to the qotd, even though I haven't answered them all yet.



Congrats on the new puppy.  My rescue will be 2 this February - 10 pounds of trouble.  Just a thought - Petco or Petsmart (or both) have a puppy training that we did.  It's fairly cheap - 6 weeks for around $120.  The trainer put my DS 13 in charge (the weakest link LOL).  I think DS got more out of it than the dog.  



jillbur said:


> I am a hard worker and give 100% to everything I do. I also am a good listener and enjoy helping others. I am also honest and loyal.
> 
> Love it!! It's a great story to keep in mind this holiday season when we caught up in all the craziness and commercialism!
> 
> 
> Today was a pretty good day. I'm not sure why, but I am so hungry this week! I have exercised and tracked my food (although I went over my daily calories). And I am starving! Oh well. I guess I'll be up this week and try harder next week. I am hoping to get to the grocery store tomorrow after work to get what I need for cookie/candy making this weekend.
> 
> I am thinking of getting DH P90x for Christmas. He has a crazy schedule between school and work, so I thought it would be something he could do when he has an hour. My mom said she would chip in $50 for Christmas, but it's still more money than I wanted to spend. We are trying to watch our budget because DH is working 16 less hours/month because of school. Well, we are starting to feel the effects of 16 less hours in the paychecks. It really adds up! I am thinking of doing the 3 payment option. Has anyone done P90x?  Did you like it? I think I would try it out too when I can't get to the gym. Lol. Maybe one of my personality traits for QOTD should have said indecisive!!
> 
> Tomorrow's Friday! Yay! Enjoy it everyone!
> 
> Jill



Look on craigs list or ebay.  Or I should sell you DH's, the one he never used.  He wanted it to start working out with scrawny DS - but DS was diagnosed with kyphosis - curvature of the spine and the Doctor and PT don't want him building any muscle.  He needs to elongate and stretch out what he has.



pjlla said:


> Nice to hear from you.  Glad tht the foot is feeling better and that you are nearly done with PT.  GLad you are able to "go with the flow."  When is Tome coming home for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got in a good walk today!  Thanks for the link.... but honestly, if we are trying to get healthy, why are they offering us coupons for SODA!!??
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something I could use.  I frequently overboil my eggs and end up with that grey-ish ring around the yolk. It doesn't effect the taste, but they definitely aren't as pretty.  I'm thinking of making some deviled eggs for next Tuesday's bible study brunch and it would be nice if they were PRETTY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very loyal, I'm very fair, and I'm pretty good with organization.  I will always think the best about you, even when faced with evidence to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish he could have had margaritas on hand.... I never seem to have time for those!!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a fun fundraiser!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugg.... the roof issue is a big PITA!
> 
> Have a terrific time visiting Mom!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been having trouble with both the DIS and with my laptop, so it is a double frustration.  Can't wait to hear what you have planned for the HH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've SEEN the P90X and only attempted it once.  It is CRAZY!  Think BL Last Chance Workout crazy!  If you think that DH will do it and keep up with it, I think it shows great results.   Can you find it used on Ebay or Craig's List???
> 
> 
> *************
> 
> Evening friends!  How WONDERFUL for me that I didn't have to go ANYWHERE today.  That is such a treat for me!!
> 
> I just want to share a thought I had earlier today.  I know many of you struggle to help your kids learn to eat healthier.  Picky kids are TOUGH to work with... and I've dealt with DS being picky AND having some significant food allergies, so I get it.  But honestly..... I think the key is PERSISTENCE!  DS is nearly 14 and he still has some things that he just WON'T eat..... he rarely eats fruit except for a few bananas a week and a daily serving of sugar-free applesauce (sometimes homemade, sometimes not).  And he doesn't do much better with veggies....he enjoys broccoli, cauliflower, and cucumbers and will tolerate a few other veggies in meatloaf and stews (onions, peppers, tomatoes, spinach).  But he is definitely making strides!  He requests healthier things like salmon and tuna.  He eats egg whites without the yolks.  He enjoys quinoa and whole wheat couscous.  I no longer buy any kind of white bread.... it is either flax seed/oat bran pitas, whole wheat bagels, or whole wheat bread.... and he likes them all.  He NO LONGER asks for peanut butter and jelly daily.  He loves garlic hummus with pretzels and will eat salsa on many things instead of ketchup.
> 
> He has been helping me use my new juicer and enjoys making juice with apples, celery, cukes, spinach, beets, and carrots (although he prefers straight apple juice, he will try the others).
> 
> Sure, he still loves the occasional trip to McDonald's and pizza is still his #1 food choice....but the fact that the special food he requested for Christmas Eve  was my homemade, healthy meatloaf, tells me that he is really learning to ENJOY healthy eating!  And he has been working on being able to do 10 clapping push-ups in a row..... which is a big accomplishment for a kid who doesn't care too much for athletics (although he plays soccer and basketball for the town rec teams and also snowboards in the winter, so he isn't a total couch potato!).
> 
> Anyhow.... there is HOPE out there for your picky kids!  Keep introducing new stuff and keep serving the other stuff like broccoli.... they WILL learn to eat it and hopefully ENJOY it and they will be learning SO MUCH about healthy nutrition!
> 
> I don't think I'll have time to pop on tomorrow unless it is late.  TTYL.............P



My pediatrican always told me - if he eats broccoli - that's half the battle.  Best all around veggie.  Even if mine just eats of the tops and leave's the branches - which drives me crazy.  

In case I don't have time between now and the end of the challenge - It has been a pleasure being the hostess for this thread.  I don't have a lot of time to post - but you have all inspired me and kept me on track.  I have lost about 25 pounds for the year and I am happy with that.  

Wish me luck - I am going on a temporary detail for the Christmas season - longer hours, but more pay.  Then I will be off for a week of training in Oklahoma - not looking forward to it - I will eat/sleep/attend school all in the same complex.  Cafeteria style food.  Yuck.  

Only people on the DIS would understand this.  Finally got DS 15 to agree to be on our Christmas card this year.  It's an underwater picture I took of him while we were on vacation last summer.  I normally would use a winter scene for the card - but this picture is really fun, he has 2 thumbs up and is smiling.  I picked a blue background for the card and on the bottom I put - Just keep swimming!!!  I want to see how many people will call and ask about that.  LOL  I should give out prizes if anyone can figure out where it's from. 


Janis


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

buzz5985 said:


> Only people on the DIS would understand this.  Finally got DS 15 to agree to be on our Christmas card this year.  It's an underwater picture I took of him while we were on vacation last summer.  I normally would use a winter scene for the card - but this picture is really fun, he has 2 thumbs up and is smiling.  I picked a blue background for the card and on the bottom I put - Just keep swimming!!!  I want to see how many people will call and ask about that.  LOL  I should give out prizes if anyone can figure out where it's from.
> 
> 
> Janis



That is a great idea and sounds like such a wonderful picture.  I wonder how many of your friends and family will actually get your point.  Cute idea.  Thanks so much for hosting the challenge.  

**********************************************************

I am off today and the original plan was that my mom was taking off to and we would bake all day.  Well my mom ended up having to go to work, she found this out yesterday.  I had a list I made myself of all the things I would do today.  Clean, Laundry, Wrapping, errands, etc.  and here I am at 1050am still in my PJ's and pretty much laid on the couch and watched movies all morning. Of course now I am feeling the guilt but you know what I havent had a day like this in years.  So I feel like I owed it to myself to regroup and rest for a day.  It feels so good.

Now I am finally moving and Im off to run my errands.  I probably will get lunch out...something healthy of course. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## liesel

Hello losers!

Congratulations to all the losers and maintainers and everyone who is sticking with their health and fitness goals through the holiday season.

I'm glad to hear I am not the only one having DIS problems the last week.  Maybe there are lots of people out there planning their Christmas trips?  I know I wish I was going to WDW or DL for Christmas, I just love the decorations!  

I was sorry to hear about the loss of a fellow DISer.

*Kathy* I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of you hairdresser's partner.  How unbelievably tragic.  I'm sure you'll be back on P's plan and doing great!

*Buffy* How are you?  It sounds like you are doing great with your organization and deep cleaning.  Since the kids have gone to school and I am home alone for the first time, I feel like I am busier than ever!  Between all their activities, normal household running activities, projects, volunteering at school, and training for a half marathon I am swamped!  Right now I am working on the basement, its been a dumping ground for far too long.  I loved your story, I had heard it before but I love the beer addition!  

*Gretchen* Yes it was me that asked about housing.  I hope you make some great new friends down there, enjoy the adventure!  Good luck with the rest of finals and packing!

*CC* Thanks so much for coaching HH.

*Pamela* Congratulations on the success of the robotics team!  Our school just started a team, but DS didn't have time to join this time, maybe next year.  I forgot to wish you a happy "just say no to ladders day" last month, but I was thinking of you and your family.  I'm glad to hear you are all doing well.

*Jill* Good luck if you decide to do P90X.  The people I know who have tried it just rave about the results.

*Rose* I love my egg cooker!  I often have an egg for breakfast or lunch and its very handy.

*Lindsay* Thanks so much for coaching this week!  I enjoyed all your questions and everyone's responses even though the pages took so long to load it used up all my DIS time.

*Deb*  I hope the new medications work well for you.

*Hi Dona* I hope school is going well!

I've got my 8.5 mile long run this weekend, trying to make up for being sick.  I'm starting to get really excited for the Tink, I can't believe its next month.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

So, I don't think we have a QOTD yet, so here is one from me.

Consider it a bonus if one gets posted later.

*Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*


----------



## Rose&Mike

buzz5985 said:


> In case I don't have time between now and the end of the challenge - It has been a pleasure being the hostess for this thread.  I don't have a lot of time to post - but you have all inspired me and kept me on track.  I have lost about 25 pounds for the year and I am happy with that.
> 
> Wish me luck - I am going on a temporary detail for the Christmas season - longer hours, but more pay.  Then I will be off for a week of training in Oklahoma - not looking forward to it - I will eat/sleep/attend school all in the same complex.  Cafeteria style food.  Yuck.
> 
> Janis


Thank you so much for hosting the challenge this fall Janis! I know what a big job it is and things have run very smoothly. Good luck with your busy schedule and your training! And congratulations on the 25 pounds for the year. That's fabulous!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am off today and the original plan was that my mom was taking off to and we would bake all day.  Well my mom ended up having to go to work, she found this out yesterday.  I had a list I made myself of all the things I would do today.  Clean, Laundry, Wrapping, errands, etc.  and here I am at 1050am still in my PJ's and pretty much laid on the couch and watched movies all morning. Of course now I am feeling the guilt but you know what I havent had a day like this in years.  So I feel like I owed it to myself to regroup and rest for a day.  It feels so good.
> 
> Now I am finally moving and Im off to run my errands.  I probably will get lunch out...something healthy of course.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Everybody needs a day like that sometimes Lindsay! Promise me you won't beat yourself up, but instead look at it as a way to re-energize yourself!



liesel said:


> I've got my 8.5 mile long run this weekend, trying to make up for being sick.  I'm starting to get really excited for the Tink, I can't believe its next month.  Have a great day everyone!


Good luck with your run this weekend! You can do it! Just keep reminding yourself! Positive thoughts and a smile on your face at the end.



Rose&Mike said:


> So, I don't think we have a QOTD yet, so here is one from me.
> 
> Consider it a bonus if one gets posted later.
> 
> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*


Honestly this entire year has been a series of setbacks starting on New Year's Day. But I feel like I have learned from every single one of them. I feel like I am finishing this year a little beat up, but much stronger in my brain. And even if my foot is not a 100% yet, my body is so much healthier than a year ago. 
So what have I learned. My SIL died at 44 unexpectedly on New Year's Day--and I have been reminded every single day this year, that life is indeed a gift and that we are only guaranteed the moment we are in. From the gluten/cd--I have been reminded that is food is fuel and what we put in our mouths effects us in so many ways. From the numerous injuries, I have been humbled and reminded over and over that I have to take care of myself. And from the struggles my DS went through this year, I have learned patience, and that I don't have to shoulder everything. My DH has been helping my DS with some of this stuff and it has strengthened their relationship and taken some of the stress off of me. Mostly what I have learned this year--I am a tough cookie. I can do more than I ever thought I could. And I am worth the effort.

*****
I am at 140 and I think I am going back to maintain. I was hoping to lose 5 more, but I think this is where my body is happy.

I have two funny stories. My DS was supposed to come home today, but he was up last night dealing with the raccoon that was in their attic. There is a hole in the ceiling of his room (think ratty off campus housing) and the raccoon was sticking his head through and scared the crud out of DS. He said at one point he had 5 20something college students in his room trying to make enough noise so the raccoon would leave. And of course what did I think.....rabies! Mike assures me that it will be ok. 

And the other story...I decided to color my hair this morning. Sometimes I have the girl who cuts it do it, and sometimes I just do it myself. Well.....it looks fine. Nice actually. But I don't think I saved any money cause I am going to have to repaint my bathroom cause there is hair coloring on one of the walls. Mike said that's ok, it needed painting anyhow.

For anyone following the pt saga--I did 3 miles on the elliptical last night! I think Princess really might be a reality. And I'm thinking I might need to decorate my Strassberg sock since I've been wearing it so much. It's white and kind of ugly. I think they need to make them in hot pink!

Have a great Friday!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  I'm not sure what has gone right this year?  It's been a wild ride and I'm literally just hanging on at this point.  The boys had their yearly check ups today which went fine, but the pediatrician told me to just keep talking and hang on for the ride.  He is so right.  Life gives us ups and downs and there are only so many things that we are in control of, much of life just happens no matter what we would like.  I'm ending the year at about the same weight as I started, so I guess I maintained at a much higher weight than I would have liked, but it gives me plenty of room for improvement next year.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

liesel said:


> I've got my 8.5 mile long run this weekend, trying to make up for being sick.  I'm starting to get really excited for the Tink, I can't believe its next month.  Have a great day everyone!



Good luck with your run this weekend and wow the Tink really is right around the corner.  How exciting!



Rose&Mike said:


> So, I don't think we have a QOTD yet, so here is one from me.



Thanks for the QOTD rose.  I think we may need a back up plan.  Does anyone know if Jenni is going to be able to coach this week?  If not I can continue on with my coaching debut.

QOTD- Wow I think I have had a big setback this year.  LIFE.  What I have learned is this.  1. When your routines change, or commitments start to take up your evenings....there is always a way to find time to exercise. 2. If I have a hard time getting exercise done it does not mean I should just go back to eating fast food and stuffing myself.  3.  It is just reality that I need to focus on what I eat and getting exercise every day.  I am just not one of those people who can eat whatever and not work out and maintain my weight.  
Great question Rose.



Rose&Mike said:


> So what have I learned. My SIL died at 44 unexpectedly on New Year's Day--and I have been reminded every single day this year, that life is indeed a gift and that we are only guaranteed the moment we are in. From the gluten/cd--I have been reminded that is food is fuel and what we put in our mouths effects us in so many ways. From the numerous injuries, I have been humbled and reminded over and over that I have to take care of myself. And from the struggles my DS went through this year, I have learned patience, and that I don't have to shoulder everything. My DH has been helping my DS with some of this stuff and it has strengthened their relationship and taken some of the stress off of me. Mostly what I have learned this year--I am a tough cookie. I can do more than I ever thought I could. And I am worth the effort.
> 
> *****
> I am at 140 and I think I am going back to maintain. I was hoping to lose 5 more, but I think this is where my body is happy.
> 
> I have two funny stories. My DS was supposed to come home today, but he was up last night dealing with the raccoon that was in their attic. There is a hole in the ceiling of his room (think ratty off campus housing) and the raccoon was sticking his head through and scared the crud out of DS. He said at one point he had 5 20something college students in his room trying to make enough noise so the raccoon would leave. And of course what did I think.....rabies! Mike assures me that it will be ok.
> 
> And the other story...I decided to color my hair this morning. Sometimes I have the girl who cuts it do it, and sometimes I just do it myself. Well.....it looks fine. Nice actually. But I don't think I saved any money cause I am going to have to repaint my bathroom cause there is hair coloring on one of the walls. Mike said that's ok, it needed painting anyhow.
> 
> For anyone following the pt saga--I did 3 miles on the elliptical last night! I think Princess really might be a reality. And I'm thinking I might need to decorate my Strassberg sock since I've been wearing it so much. It's white and kind of ugly. I think they need to make them in hot pink!
> 
> Have a great Friday!



Rose you are an amazing woman and I bet 2012 will be a much better year for you.  You are one tough cookie and I bet there is nothing out there that you can not overcome.  

OMG I would have been freaking out with a racoon in my ceiling too.  and for the record I would have been concerned about Rabies too.  Typical Mom reaction. 

Now that is what I call multi-tasking coloring your hair and painting the wall at the same time.

Can you tie die the sock, that may look pretty cool.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I really enjoyed my day off and I did get some cleaning done.  I cleaned out our family room closet that had so many toys thrown into it the kids never even opened it up anymore.  I got rid of so much stuff that was broken or missing parts, other things I will donate.  I had like 6 or 7 things still in packages so those I will take to a toys for tots bin tomorrow.  It now looks nice and organized and quite empty.  That will only last a few more weeks though until Santa comes again.

I never did get to the gym or out running today.  I am feeling bad about it but I will move on.  

Tomorrow I am volunteering early at Ryans school.  They are having a holiday breakfast with Santa.  Dh and the boys will meet me there at 9am for breakfast.  Then Ryan has his first basketball game at 11am and after that we are going to cut down our christmas tree.  The rest of the day will hopefully be spent at home decorating the tree and relaxing.

Have a great night!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Rose&Mike said:


> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*



As I said the other day, the month of depression was a huge setback. I'm up a lot, to where I've only lost 11 pounds since I started this summer. Right now I'm just going to try and get through the next 9 days; when I go home I will have nothing else to focus on besides eating and exercising, so I can be in better shape for Florida. I want to feel better about myself, because that will make it easier to meet new people.


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> I've SEEN the P90X and only attempted it once.  It is CRAZY!  Think BL Last Chance Workout crazy!  If you think that DH will do it and keep up with it, I think it shows great results.   Can you find it used on Ebay or Craig's List???





mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had a friend make copies of P90X.  It is a very intense program.  If you are able to stay focused enough to continue to do them every night at home I think it is definitely a good purchase.  There is not much fun in them but I am sure once you start to see the results of all the hard work it makes it worth it.







buzz5985 said:


> Look on craigs list or ebay.  Or I should sell you DH's, the one he never used.  He wanted it to start working out with scrawny DS - but DS was diagnosed with kyphosis - curvature of the spine and the Doctor and PT don't want him building any muscle.  He needs to elongate and stretch out what he has.






liesel said:


> *Jill* Good luck if you decide to do P90X.  The people I know who have tried it just rave about the results.




I really doubt I'd use the P90x very much, it's more for DH. Two girls in one of my classes at the gym rave about it, too. I read some reviews and am hesitant to buy it from Amazon or Ebay. Lots of people had problems with the discs being scratched or defective and you cannot just get them replaced. You have to buy a whole new one at retail from Beach Bodies. If you buy direct from them, you can purchase a lifetime guarentee to replace any disc if needed. I'm still thinking that 3 payments of $40 plus shipping ($20) plus insurance is more than I want to spend right now. Now I have to find something else for DH. 





Rose&Mike said:


> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*



Well, I have had some setbacks and I am proud to say I didn't handle them like I used to...which was eating! I have handled setbacks by setting goals and getting focused. I've learned to not give up and that tomorrow's a new day!

Well, I made 2 different cookies today so I feel productive. Tomorrow it's cut out sugar cookies and maybe oreo truffles. I am also spending my weekend cleaning and doing laundry. You know, the typical weekend lol. Thankfully, my dog is getting groomed tomorrow. She is white and reddish and right now she looks more brown and reddish. She looks like a different dog after a good grooming! And her nails are driving me crazy. Is it sad that this is my excitement this weekend?!? 

Enjoy your weekend! 2 weeks until Christmas 

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

I slept prety well last night, except that I was up by 4:30 AM. I feel rested, so I can't complain too much. Honestly, it was nice to sleep without so many horrible dreams. I had been having a lot of nightmares and waking up multiple times throughout the night and neither happene last night! 

Eating was fairly OP yesterday. I just don't like how I'm planning meals based on eating gluten. I cannot wait to go back to being gluten free.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> Honestly this entire year has been a series of setbacks starting on New Year's Day. But I feel like I have learned from every single one of them. I feel like I am finishing this year a little beat up, but much stronger in my brain. And even if my foot is not a 100% yet, my body is so much healthier than a year ago.
> So what have I learned. My SIL died at 44 unexpectedly on New Year's Day--and I have been reminded every single day this year, that life is indeed a gift and that we are only guaranteed the moment we are in. From the gluten/cd--I have been reminded that is food is fuel and what we put in our mouths effects us in so many ways. From the numerous injuries, I have been humbled and reminded over and over that I have to take care of myself. And from the struggles my DS went through this year, I have learned patience, and that I don't have to shoulder everything. My DH has been helping my DS with some of this stuff and it has strengthened their relationship and taken some of the stress off of me. Mostly what I have learned this year--I am a tough cookie. I can do more than I ever thought I could. And I am worth the effort.
> 
> *****
> I am at 140 and I think I am going back to maintain. I was hoping to lose 5 more, but I think this is where my body is happy.
> 
> I have two funny stories. My DS was supposed to come home today, but he was up last night dealing with the raccoon that was in their attic. There is a hole in the ceiling of his room (think ratty off campus housing) and the raccoon was sticking his head through and scared the crud out of DS. He said at one point he had 5 20something college students in his room trying to make enough noise so the raccoon would leave. And of course what did I think.....rabies! Mike assures me that it will be ok.
> 
> And the other story...I decided to color my hair this morning. Sometimes I have the girl who cuts it do it, and sometimes I just do it myself. Well.....it looks fine. Nice actually. But I don't think I saved any money cause I am going to have to repaint my bathroom cause there is hair coloring on one of the walls. Mike said that's ok, it needed painting an
> For anyone wing the pt saga--I did 3 miles on the elliptical last night! I think Princess really might be a reality. And I'm thinking I might need to decorate my Strassberg sock since I've been wearing it so much. It's white and kind of ugly. I think they need to make them in hot pink!
> 
> Have a great Friday!


Thanks for sharing your reflections on the year.  It has been quite the year for you, but you are always able to bounce back from whatever comes your way and be there for all of us here too.  So happy the Princess is feeling like a reality.  If anyone can get there, it will be you.  The raccoon would FREAK me out!!!  Sorry about the wall!  I have a stain on my kitchen table from when I colored my hair the first time.  Yeah, the kitchen.  I probably have some in the bathroom too, but my walls are mahogany, so my hair color matches nicely.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrow I am volunteering early at Ryans school.  They are having a holiday breakfast with Santa.  Dh and the boys will meet me there at 9am for breakfast.  Then Ryan has his first basketball game at 11am and after that we are going to cut down our christmas tree.  The rest of the day will hopefully be spent at home decorating the tree and relaxing.
> 
> Have a great night!


Sounds like a fun day.  We are going to get our tree today too.  I usually have my house all decked out by now, but since we went away thanksgiving weekend, and then got the dog, I'm way behind.  I'm going to hopefully do that this weekend too.  I have said that I won't put everything out this year, but I'm sure once I start, I will.  Have fun today!!


my3princes said:


> QOTD:  I'm not sure what has gone right this year?  It's been a wild ride and I'm literally just hanging on at this point.  The boys had their yearly check ups today which went fine, but the pediatrician told me to just keep talking and hang on for the ride.  He is so right.  Life gives us ups and downs and there are only so many things that we are in control of, much of life just happens no matter what we would like.  I'm ending the year at about the same weight as I started, so I guess I maintained at a much higher weight than I would have liked, but it gives me plenty of room for improvement next year.


Maintaining when the rest of life is out of control is such a big accomplishment.  Hope 2012 is a better year for you.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm up a lot, to where I've only lost 11 pounds since I started this summer.


Absolutely no ONLY's about losing 11 pounds.  That is truly a fabulous loss, though I do know it's hard to gain some weight back, but you've had lots going on.  I think wdw is going to be amazing for you.  I need to get back to your blog and catch up. 



jillbur said:


> I
> Well, I made 2 different cookies today so I feel productive. Tomorrow it's cut out sugar cookies and maybe oreo truffles. I am also spending my weekend cleaning and doing laundry. You know, the typical weekend lol. Thankfully, my dog is getting groomed tomorrow. She is white and reddish and right now she looks more brown and reddish. She looks like a different dog after a good grooming! And her nails are driving me crazy. Is it sad that this is my excitement this weekend?!?
> 
> Jill


Now that I'm a dog person, I'd be excited too.  I said to michael I don't think I"ll bake as much as usual, and asked him what was most important, and it's the gingerbread men, so we'll do them for sure, and anything else will be bonus. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*


I haven't really had any setbacks this fall, but haven't truly gotten into a good healthy routine.  I feel like a broken record, challenge after challenge, but I maintained this fall, i didn't train properly for a half marathon, but I did it anyway, and actually finished and could still walk.  So I have learned I am strong, and in better shape than I have been in a long time, and if I set my mind to do something I can do it.  Now I need to set my mind to lose this weight once and for all.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> My brother and his girlfriend are foster parents and they have an opportunity to take in a little foster girl on the weekends whose sibling was severely injured in a car accident, the parents want to spend weekends with him when they are not working but the little girl is only 3 and can't be in the hospital too. Of course my thoughts were immediately what do you do about Xmas? I told mom to ask GF about it and see what we can do. I'd hate for a 3 year old to miss out on Santa.
> I've been thinking about it a lot lately and I told DH that if something bad like that or like what happened to DELSWIFE happened to me, at the very least do Santa. Thankfully I have stuff hidden away and Santa doesn't wrap here so all he would have to do is put it out.


That's so wonderful of your brother and gf to be foster parents.  I worry about what would happen if anything happened to me.  I pray I'm not alone with Michael if anything does happen.  My brother and sil would be his guardians and have strict orders to spend a few grand from the life insurance each year on a disney trip.  There will still be plenty for college.  Smart of Santa with 4 children not to wrap. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, today has been OP.
> 
> Our realtor called yesterday and told us she had her inspector go out and check the house. Well, come to find out we had a really bad hail storm I'm assuming within the last week or so and our roof needs to be replaced (banging head on wall here). I called USAA and had Alan talk to the rep because he was the one who talked to the realtor. We were lied to when we bought the house from the previous owner. We were told the roof was brand new. Um, well come to find out they also had USAA and according to their records the roof was not brand new, it was orginal. So, the rep is going to try to see if they can make it where I don't have to pay out of pocket for anything. I don't need this freaking stress right now!!


Sorry about the roof.  Sucky time of year for added bills. 



pjlla said:


> I decided to spend my time in three ways today, since it was "bonus" time.  First of all.... a bit of time just for me.  Secondly... do a housework project that has been neglected.  Third.... do something to clean/declutter around the house.... some forgotten drawer or cupboard.
> 
> For the first.... I slept until 7:30 and then read Harry Potter until 9:30!
> 
> For the second, I dusted my bedroom really thoroughly.  My bedroom is almost alway last on the list and as such gets missed A LOT!  They weren't dust bunnies... they were dust LIONS!!
> 
> For the third, I cleaned out a cupboard in the laundry room above the dryer.  Wasn't terrible, but contained junk that needed to be tossed..... and we discovered that the fumes from the hot tub chemicals has BADLY rusted the hinges.  Out to the garage went the chemicals!!


sounds like a great day, some relaxing and lots of productivity too.  I love long weekends for that reason too, it seem like there's plenty of time to relax and be productive. Good luck to dd today.



cclovesdis said:


> [Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 14: Aladdin
> 
> I don't know what it is about this movie that makes me love it so much, but I do. I could probably list 100 reasons why I love it, but my number one reason, . I love the characters, the setting, the story line, just about everything. I also love the music. (Maybe I do know my favorite part? ) Aladdin and Jasmine end up falling in love and their lives change forever. In the spirit of the change that happens in this movie, like the change(s) that has happened in our health over the last few months,...
> 
> "Back in the day, I walked to school, both ways, uphill." I don't know about uphill bth ways, but Aladdin and Jasmine had 2 options: walking or flying on a magic carpet. Planes are much more my thing, so my choice would have been for walking. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 20 minutes.*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Aladdin and Jasmine needed to drink a lot of water living in the desert. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> I've heard that protein is essential for muscles. With all the walking Aladdin and Jasmine did, I think some protein probably benefited them. *3. Eat 2 servings of protein everyday.*
> 
> We can't forget about Genie. He spent all that time in his lamp, and it probably wasn't very relaxing. I hope that when he was freed, he spent a lot of time relaxing. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. The story takes place in a marketplace. *Plan your grocery shopping (or another shopping you do) by making a list.*
> 
> 2. "A Whole New World:" *Write a list of as many changes you can think of that you have made during this challenge.*
> 
> We are truly a wonderful group of health-minded, caring individuals! Without all of you, I would not be nearly as strong as I am today.
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


This is great, CC.  Thank you so much for all you have put into the Healthy Habits.  You really have done a wonderful job.  I do read them each week, even though I don't get my act in gear and track it all.  



pjlla said:


> I just want to share a thought I had earlier today.  I know many of you struggle to help your kids learn to eat healthier.  Picky kids are TOUGH to work with... and I've dealt with DS being picky AND having some significant food allergies, so I get it.  But honestly..... I think the key is PERSISTENCE!  DS is nearly 14 and he still has some things that he just WON'T eat..... he rarely eats fruit except for a few bananas a week and a daily serving of sugar-free applesauce (sometimes homemade, sometimes not).  And he doesn't do much better with veggies....he enjoys broccoli, cauliflower, and cucumbers and will tolerate a few other veggies in meatloaf and stews (onions, peppers, tomatoes, spinach).  But he is definitely making strides!  He requests healthier things like salmon and tuna.  He eats egg whites without the yolks.  He enjoys quinoa and whole wheat couscous.  I no longer buy any kind of white bread.... it is either flax seed/oat bran pitas, whole wheat bagels, or whole wheat bread.... and he likes them all.  He NO LONGER asks for peanut butter and jelly daily.  He loves garlic hummus with pretzels and will eat salsa on many things instead of ketchup.
> 
> P


thanks for this Pamela.  It is definitely within our control to shape our childrens lives.  Ds loves all fruit and many vegies, and if I've got them in the house he will often choose the fruit.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> You all are amazing and such a wonderful support!!!!!!






buzz5985 said:


> Congrats on the new puppy.  My rescue will be 2 this February - 10 pounds of trouble.  Just a thought - Petco or Petsmart (or both) have a puppy training that we did.  It's fairly cheap - 6 weeks for around $120.  The trainer put my DS 13 in charge (the weakest link LOL).  I think DS got more out of it than the dog.


I defnintely want to do a class with the three of us.  I'm trying to have consistent commands from me and ds so she'll learn, but I know ds will definitely learn more from someone else.   We are going to Petco today, so I'll check it out.  The vet recommended a doggy day care nearby that does lots of classes too, so we want to check that out too.  What kind of dog is yours?  I was thinking of doing the dna thing, i heard it's only about 40 dollars now, and it's a mouth swab.  Our puppy has some pointer/lab/maybe boxer.  She's small, so I guess the boxer would bring her size down.  It would be interesting to know, but on the other hand she is what she is.  




buzz5985 said:


> In case I don't have time between now and the end of the challenge - It has been a pleasure being the hostess for this thread.  I don't have a lot of time to post - but you have all inspired me and kept me on track.  I have lost about 25 pounds for the year and I am happy with that.
> 
> Wish me luck - I am going on a temporary detail for the Christmas season - longer hours, but more pay.  Then I will be off for a week of training in Oklahoma - not looking forward to it - I will eat/sleep/attend school all in the same complex.  Cafeteria style food.  Yuck.
> 
> Only people on the DIS would understand this.  Finally got DS 15 to agree to be on our Christmas card this year.  It's an underwater picture I took of him while we were on vacation last summer.  I normally would use a winter scene for the card - but this picture is really fun, he has 2 thumbs up and is smiling.  I picked a blue background for the card and on the bottom I put - Just keep swimming!!!  I want to see how many people will call and ask about that.  LOL  I should give out prizes if anyone can figure out where it's from.
> 
> 
> Janis


Thank you, Janis for hostessing the challenge this fall.  It is a big commmitment, and I truly appreciate all your time and effort.  Have a very Merry Christmas season!!  Very exciting about your Christmas card.  Luckily ds is still willing to be on the card, and he's pretty much a ham, so I am hoping he'll let me do it into the teen years, as long as I don't send to any of his friends. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am off today and the original plan was that my mom was taking off to and we would bake all day.  Well my mom ended up having to go to work, she found this out yesterday.  I had a list I made myself of all the things I would do today.  Clean, Laundry, Wrapping, errands, etc.  and here I am at 1050am still in my PJ's and pretty much laid on the couch and watched movies all morning. Of course now I am feeling the guilt but you know what I havent had a day like this in years.  So I feel like I owed it to myself to regroup and rest for a day.  It feels so good.
> 
> Now I am finally moving and Im off to run my errands.  I probably will get lunch out...something healthy of course.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


It sounds like you needed and deserved a pajama morning.  Why can't we let ourselves enjoy some down time without the guilt?  Guilt is so overrated.  



liesel said:


> I've got my 8.5 mile long run this weekend, trying to make up for being sick.  I'm starting to get really excited for the Tink, I can't believe its next month.  Have a great day everyone!


I bet you're so excited.  It is going to be so amazing.  Good luck on your long run today.  Remember, it's about the distance, not the speed for the long runs.  

Good morning everyone!!

We survived our week at work.  I want the pup to sleep in the crate at night, but on my work days felt guilty since she was in all day too, so I slept on the couch and she on the floor.  But yesterday I decided I need to have her sleep in the crate, for a while anyway until I know she won't be chewing the house up and getting in trouble, so last night I ignored the barking, and she did ok, barked off and on.  We went to my friends house who's walking her during the day last night, and she was so good.  The pup, not my friend.   My friend said she may have her come to the house some days when she has no plans rather than her be in the crate all day.  I think we'll try to keep it consistent for a couple more weeks, and then do that.  

Ds is up now, so Poko and I will go out for our long walk.  We walked to ds's school to pick him up at after school care yesterday, and ds was so excited to show her off.  

Enjoy the weekend everyone!!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning 

I have a lot to do but I thought I would come on and post a QOTD which leads to our QOTD

Question of the Day

What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.

I have somethings to get done for Christmas.  If I can get most of the shopping done this weekend and maybe the cards I will be very happy. 

Off to make a couple of lists 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.
> .


We are hanging low this weekend and I'll do some cleaning and decorating for Christmas.  I just went to the post office and mailed a couple packages and some cards to Ireland, so I feel productive already.  

I did learn a lesson while out on my walk.  Be sure the song on the radio is one I want to sing for the next 45 min before I leave the house.  I was singing DOminic the DOnkey the whole time.

Thanks for the qotd, Dona, and Rose for yesterday.  We have a great group here, I think we could have a random qotd poster, anyone who feels like it each day.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning
> 
> I have a lot to do but I thought I would come on and post a QOTD which leads to our QOTD
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.



It's a bit of both.  I'm going to run 14 miles this morning and tomorrow work on finishing my Christmas cards and making a list of the few things I have left to do for Christmas.  

I was hoping to see the lunar eclipse but we are socked in with fog.  

Thanks for doing a QOTD today, *Dona!*  

I haven't seen Jenni on for quite awhile so I think we can continue as *Rose* and *Dona* have and take turns posting a QOTD.  It's good practice for the holiday thread! 



Rose&Mike said:


> So, I don't think we have a QOTD yet, so here is one from me.
> 
> Consider it a bonus if one gets posted later.
> 
> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*



I haven't really had any setbacks this challenge thankfully.  Mostly 'cause I'm  about the Tinker Bell Half coming up soon.  But I've learned that fear isn't really too helpful so I have calmed down and worked hard and lost 10% of my body weight.  Yay me! 

*Kathy,* so glad that everyone is adjusting to the new family member.  Sounds like Michael is really enjoying Poko.    And you go with all that walking!  

*Lindsay,* you are doing so well with your diet and exercise!  

*Rose,* you have had a tough year but you didn't let the setbacks get you down and are as strong as ever! 

*Deb,* you are another one who has had such a tough year but still are going strong.  

*Gretchen,* it is a busy time of year for students.  Glad you were able to get your meds fixed.  

*Janis,* thanks for hostessing the Fall Challenge.  It is a big job!  

A big, BL thank you, too to *Sue* for being our weightkeeper and *CC* for being our HH coach.  

*CC,* glad that you are feeling better, too.  

*Buffy,* that is a great idea not wrapping!  

*Christina,* sorry for the extra expense at this time of year.  

*Pamela,* did you find something for your table setting?  

*Lisa,* good luck with your run this morning.  Our race will be here soon!  

Hello to anyone that I missed in my catch up post.  

I was a samer this week but I'm perfectly happy with that.  It seems to be one of those weeks when things are shifting a bit.  My body doesn't seem to lose when that happens so I'm hoping for a whoosh before the end of the challenge.

Everyone should give themselves a big old  and woo hoo  for sticking with this challenge all the way through.  This is the last week!  Pretend that you are getting ready for your own finale this week and figure out what you need to do to finish strong!


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> [Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 14: Aladdin
> 
> I don't know what it is about this movie that makes me love it so much, but I do. I could probably list 100 reasons why I love it, but my number one reason, . I love the characters, the setting, the story line, just about everything. I also love the music. (Maybe I do know my favorite part? ) Aladdin and Jasmine end up falling in love and their lives change forever. In the spirit of the change that happens in this movie, like the change(s) that has happened in our health over the last few months,...
> 
> "Back in the day, I walked to school, both ways, uphill." I don't know about uphill bth ways, but Aladdin and Jasmine had 2 options: walking or flying on a magic carpet. Planes are much more my thing, so my choice would have been for walking. *1. Your Habit is to exercise for at least 20 minutes.*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Aladdin and Jasmine needed to drink a lot of water living in the desert. *2. This week, your Habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water each day.*
> 
> I've heard that protein is essential for muscles. With all the walking Aladdin and Jasmine did, I think some protein probably benefited them. *3. Eat 2 servings of protein everyday.*
> 
> We can't forget about Genie. He spent all that time in his lamp, and it probably wasn't very relaxing. I hope that when he was freed, he spent a lot of time relaxing. *4. Each day, spend some time relaxing.* Again, if you think it counts, it counts!
> 
> Mini-Challenges:
> 
> 1. The story takes place in a marketplace. *Plan your grocery shopping (or another shopping you do) by making a list.*
> 
> 2. "A Whole New World:" *Write a list of as many changes you can think of that you have made during this challenge.*
> 
> We are truly a wonderful group of health-minded, caring individuals! Without all of you, I would not be nearly as strong as I am today.
> 
> Please, please feel free to ask any questions. You are welcome to PM me or post on the thread. I check my e-mail frequently.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!




Another great HH week!!!  This is terrific!  And I really love the idea of writing a list.... I think that I will make a list of all of the positive changes I've made since starting this journey.  I feel like I have been on it for so long that I am no longer making daily or weekly changes.... just trying to maintain most of the positive changes I've made over the long term.  Did you want us to share the lists??



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have one of those Picky children and I was a picky child myself.  I really admire your perserverance with it.  They say a child needs to try something up to 10 times until they actually like it.
> 
> I have been way to much of a softy.  Giving in to my child because I feel bad not giving him something he likes.  I really try and need to work on it harder.  I think part of it stems from being a picky eater myself.  Thanks for all the advice and encouragement.
> 
> What helps (me at least) is reminding myself that this is TOUGH LOVE!  I remind my son frequently that I love him TOO MUCH to let him eat CRAP!  I want him to lead a long, strong, healthy life.... and McDonald's isn't going to get him that!  I don't want him to have weight struggles like DH and I both do.  I don't want to worry about him getting diabetes or heart disease at a young age.  I don't want him to live to eat.... I want him to eat to live.  I want him to remember that every moment and celebration does NOT need to revolve around food.
> 
> Do some reading about healthy eating (may I recommend "The UnHealthy Truth" by Robyn O'Brien) and you will be SHOCKED into wanting your kids to eat organic and healthy!!
> **********************************************************
> 
> Well it was a pleasure to be the coach this week.  I am sorry I didnt get on more often during the day.  I am hoping to continue to keep up with the thread and to finish out the challenge strong.
> 
> You all are amazing and such a wonderful support!!!!!!





buzz5985 said:


> Only people on the DIS would understand this.  Finally got DS 15 to agree to be on our Christmas card this year.  It's an underwater picture I took of him while we were on vacation last summer.  I normally would use a winter scene for the card - but this picture is really fun, he has 2 thumbs up and is smiling.  I picked a blue background for the card and on the bottom I put - Just keep swimming!!!  I want to see how many people will call and ask about that.  LOL  I should give out prizes if anyone can figure out where it's from.
> 
> 
> Janis



That sounds like a fun Christmas card!



liesel said:


> *Pamela* Congratulations on the success of the robotics team!  Our school just started a team, but DS didn't have time to join this time, maybe next year.  I forgot to wish you a happy "just say no to ladders day" last month, but I was thinking of you and your family.  I'm glad to hear you are all doing well.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats and for the happy ladder day!
> 
> I've got my 8.5 mile long run this weekend, trying to make up for being sick.  I'm starting to get really excited for the Tink, I can't believe its next month.  Have a great day everyone!



Have a great LOOOONG run!  You will do just fine!



Rose&Mike said:


> So, I don't think we have a QOTD yet, so here is one from me.
> 
> Consider it a bonus if one gets posted later.
> 
> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*



I would say, if I'm not going to get all long and rambly here, that my biggest setback is the way my body is NOT losing the weight (or maintaining the weight loss) as easily now as it did even just a year ago!  I think it is a combination of increased age and being further into the perimenopausal state, plus going back to more walking than running.  To help things along I've spent the last few weeks trying to add more running back into my workouts and decreasing my calories and fluctuating my calorie intake more.  It seems to be helping a bit, as I had a decent loss this week.  But I'm still about 4 pounds away from what I consider the TOP of my maintenance range.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Honestly this entire year has been a series of setbacks starting on New Year's Day. But I feel like I have learned from every single one of them. I feel like I am finishing this year a little beat up, but much stronger in my brain. And even if my foot is not a 100% yet, my body is so much healthier than a year ago.
> So what have I learned. My SIL died at 44 unexpectedly on New Year's Day--and I have been reminded every single day this year, that life is indeed a gift and that we are only guaranteed the moment we are in. From the gluten/cd--I have been reminded that is food is fuel and what we put in our mouths effects us in so many ways. From the numerous injuries, I have been humbled and reminded over and over that I have to take care of myself. And from the struggles my DS went through this year, I have learned patience, and that I don't have to shoulder everything. My DH has been helping my DS with some of this stuff and it has strengthened their relationship and taken some of the stress off of me. Mostly what I have learned this year--I am a tough cookie. I can do more than I ever thought I could. And I am worth the effort.
> 
> I am SO GLAD to see that you can look back on everything that has happened with a very philosophical and positive reaction.  You are an amazing, strong, resilient woman and you should be proud of yourself every single day!!
> 
> *****
> I am at 140 and I think I am going back to maintain. I was hoping to lose 5 more, but I think this is where my body is happy.
> 
> I have two funny stories. My DS was supposed to come home today, but he was up last night dealing with the raccoon that was in their attic. There is a hole in the ceiling of his room (think ratty off campus housing) and the raccoon was sticking his head through and scared the crud out of DS. He said at one point he had 5 20something college students in his room trying to make enough noise so the raccoon would leave. And of course what did I think.....rabies! Mike assures me that it will be ok.
> 
> And the other story...I decided to color my hair this morning. Sometimes I have the girl who cuts it do it, and sometimes I just do it myself. Well.....it looks fine. Nice actually. But I don't think I saved any money cause I am going to have to repaint my bathroom cause there is hair coloring on one of the walls. Mike said that's ok, it needed painting anyhow.
> 
> For anyone following the pt saga--I did 3 miles on the elliptical last night! I think Princess really might be a reality. And I'm thinking I might need to decorate my Strassberg sock since I've been wearing it so much. It's white and kind of ugly. I think they need to make them in hot pink!
> 
> Have a great Friday!



I've never been brave enough to color my hair..... I'm too lazy for keeping up with roots!  So good job on doing it!!  And I agree.... EVERYTHING should be available in PINK!!



mikamah said:


> I haven't really had any setbacks this fall, but haven't truly gotten into a good healthy routine.  I feel like a broken record, challenge after challenge, but I maintained this fall, i didn't train properly for a half marathon, but I did it anyway, and actually finished and could still walk.  So I have learned I am strong, and in better shape than I have been in a long time, and if I set my mind to do something I can do it.  Now I need to set my mind to lose this weight once and for all.
> 
> You've stuck with so many good habits and you've stuck with it here with us!  Those are wonderful accomplishments!!
> 
> sounds like a great day, some relaxing and lots of productivity too.  I love long weekends for that reason too, it seem like there's plenty of time to relax and be productive. Good luck to dd today.
> 
> Thanks.... last night's swims were good, but not personal bests.  Hoping for some great swims today and tomorrow.  This is a great facility we are at this weekend.
> 
> This is great, CC.  Thank you so much for all you have put into the Healthy Habits.  You really have done a wonderful job.  I do read them each week, even though I don't get my act in gear and track it all.
> 
> thanks for this Pamela.  It is definitely within our control to shape our childrens lives.  Ds loves all fruit and many vegies, and if I've got them in the house he will often choose the fruit.
> 
> Wish my DS would stop thinking that fruit is the enemy!!
> 
> I defnintely want to do a class with the three of us.  I'm trying to have consistent commands from me and ds so she'll learn, but I know ds will definitely learn more from someone else.   We are going to Petco today, so I'll check it out.  The vet recommended a doggy day care nearby that does lots of classes too, so we want to check that out too.  What kind of dog is yours?  I was thinking of doing the dna thing, i heard it's only about 40 dollars now, and it's a mouth swab.  Our puppy has some pointer/lab/maybe boxer.  She's small, so I guess the boxer would bring her size down.  It would be interesting to know, but on the other hand she is what she is.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Janis for hostessing the challenge this fall.  It is a big commmitment, and I truly appreciate all your time and effort.  Have a very Merry Christmas season!!  Very exciting about your Christmas card.  Luckily ds is still willing to be on the card, and he's pretty much a ham, so I am hoping he'll let me do it into the teen years, as long as I don't send to any of his friends.
> 
> It sounds like you needed and deserved a pajama morning.  Why can't we let ourselves enjoy some down time without the guilt?  Guilt is so overrated.
> 
> I bet you're so excited.  It is going to be so amazing.  Good luck on your long run today.  Remember, it's about the distance, not the speed for the long runs.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> We survived our week at work.  I want the pup to sleep in the crate at night, but on my work days felt guilty since she was in all day too, so I slept on the couch and she on the floor.  But yesterday I decided I need to have her sleep in the crate, for a while anyway until I know she won't be chewing the house up and getting in trouble, so last night I ignored the barking, and she did ok, barked off and on.  We went to my friends house who's walking her during the day last night, and she was so good.  The pup, not my friend.   My friend said she may have her come to the house some days when she has no plans rather than her be in the crate all day.  I think we'll try to keep it consistent for a couple more weeks, and then do that.
> 
> Ds is up now, so Poko and I will go out for our long walk.  We walked to ds's school to pick him up at after school care yesterday, and ds was so excited to show her off.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!!



Sounds like you are BOTH enjoying Poka a lot!!





donac said:


> Good Saturday morning
> 
> I have a lot to do but I thought I would come on and post a QOTD which leads to our QOTD
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.



None of the above.  Today will be spent at DD's swim meet.  If we get moving soon there may be a bit of time to do some holiday shopping before we head to the pool for a 1pm check-in, but DD isn't even dressed yet!!

I have NOTHING wrapped, no tree, nada!  This year is going to be a "last minute Christmas"!  

************

Happy Saturday friends!  I am MOST unhappy with the Hampton Inn.  I used the fitness room this morning and it was unbearably warm.  I finished up my time on the TM and walked to the front desk to ask if they could make it cooler for tomorrow.  They said that there is NOTHING they could do about it... the proximity of the fitness room to the pool makes it warm.  I did not bring outdoor exercise clothes, so I'm kind of stuck either roasting and sweating or freezing (or skipping the exercise all together).  

Anyhow.... I am suspicious of yet ANOTHER UTI in the works....  This menopause crap is for the BIRDS!  It is going to be an uncomfortable day if I have to keep hopping out of the stands to use the bathroom.  Talk about a PITA!  I'll have to be sure we get to the pool early so I can secure a spot in the stands where I don't have to climb over people to get out!

Well.... DD is finally up and moving and I need my free breakfast!!  I'll try to pop on tonight after swim.  TTYL......................P


----------



## donac

mikamah said:


> I did learn a lesson while out on my walk.  Be sure the song on the radio is one I want to sing for the next 45 min before I leave the house.  I was singing DOminic the DOnkey the whole time.



I heard that one the other morning on my way to work.  I don't think it is Christmas until I hear that song and another.  I heard the other, Snoopy and the Red Baron, last night when were out.

We spent 4 hours last night doing a favor for dh's family.  His sister bought his parents a chair.  She didn't want to take it out of the box and the box didn't fit in her car so she asked dh to pick it up.  It meant going out to her house, down and over to inlaws and then back home.  I needed this like a hole in the head but we did and it is done.  

Dh is out shopping for a few things for Christmas.  I need to get out and get a couple of things for him.  I think I am going to order a platter for Christmas so I don't have to cook a turkey and a ham and then make up my own platter.   I am also working on my parents quilt and will alternate with writing out Christmas cards. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

donac said:


> Good Saturday morning
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.



A little bit of both here too. 
My brother and his GF (I'll call her SIL from here on out) got the little girl last night and they needed help installing a car seat so I went and did that this morning. She is ADORABLE!!! 
So now I'm back and we are busting a move on the living room. I want that tree up today!! 
And I told my SIL that I have extra trees and decorations so they can do their house if need be. My brother hates Xmas but I told him it's not your kid so you have to do things the other foster families way.


----------



## ougrad86

BernardandMissBianca said:


> OK, who got hungry and ate my posts????
> 
> Today has not been a good day so far. I got word of a dear DIS friends passing and it has shaken me harder then I thought it would. Live life to it's fullest everyone, we are not guaranteed a tomorrow. To my imaginary friend Robin (DELSWIFE), I will miss you. Love ya, Mean it.
> 
> DH has accrued 200 hours of vacation so he's taking the month of December off. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing yet. I'll let you know! LOL But he did finally fix the drawer in the kitchen I've been pestering him about for 6 months. Stupid thing fell off in his hand so he fixes it. OY!



I have been having a little trouble as well with the DIS, but mostly slooooow when I try to change a page - I hit the next page and get up to do something until it shows up.  Managed to post, but have only had time to post once this week - still busy at work and not feeling great.

I never met Delswife on the DIS, but it seemed I read alot about her, and went back and read some of her stuff.  So sad!  From what I could gather, she was younger than I was.  Very true about leaving each day to the fullest.

Give him the list of Honey Dos!  DH is the same way - if it ain't broke, don't fix it - and usually will take care of something only when it gets in his way!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursday December 8, 2012 QOTD:
> Lets reflect on how great we are!  Tell me what are your best personality traits?



Like you, I am a great listner - better at listening than talking, but like to dole out advice if someone asks.

Also very empathetic, which kind of ties in with the listening.

It is really hard to list the good things!  That has always been a problem of mine!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*



The big set back was the month of November.  The passing of an aunt and favorite uncle depressed me and made it harder for me to stick with thingsI did manage, and I went back and forth, but was not really losing.  But I kept on thinking about how I needed to be healthy and strong, and I finally broke through that plateau.  It was a really sad month, but determination got me through.  I just need to continue believing in myself.



buzz5985 said:


> In case I don't have time between now and the end of the challenge - It has been a pleasure being the hostess for this thread.  I don't have a lot of time to post - but you have all inspired me and kept me on track.  I have lost about 25 pounds for the year and I am happy with that.
> 
> Wish me luck - I am going on a temporary detail for the Christmas season - longer hours, but more pay.  Then I will be off for a week of training in Oklahoma - not looking forward to it - I will eat/sleep/attend school all in the same complex.  Cafeteria style food.  Yuck.



Thanks for being the hostess and getting this going.  I am glad I found this thread.  It helped keep me on plan more so than WW - the community here is alot friendlier and easier to talk to!

Good luck with your detail and then your training.  I actually miss Oklahoma. but wouldn't want to be stuck in the same building for a week - where about will you be training at?



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.



Normal housework.  I have done most of our shopping, and since we are going away for the holidays, I am not going to deal with the tree this year.  Have put somethings out, but do not decorate outside when we are going to be gone.  So I guess we look like grinches from the outside.

A couple more things for DS, and a bunch of gift cards for the nieces and nephews.  A gift for DM fell right in my lap - stock for the Green Bay Packers went on sale, and I purchased a share - so now she can says she is a stockholder of her favorite team!

*****************
Planning a quiet weekend. Have not felt well all week - really tired, nausea and headachy.  No overt symptoms of cold or flu, so not sure what is going on.  Made it a little difficult to stay on plan, since I usually eat veges as an afternoon snack, and my stomach was not up to that.  Lots of what I ate made me queasy, so lots of soup and crackers and bread with a little bit of peanut butter.  Still within my plan though, and posted a loss for this week!

Yesterday, got to work realized I had forgot to prepare DS's medication for his ADHD, texted him to see if he remembered, but he must have just shut off his phone for school.  Call to school nurse, she has his teacher sidle up and check if he took his meds.  Of course, he did not, so had to leave work, run to the house, get it ready, run to school and drop it off.  Since I was already feeling horrible, I just took the rest of the day off and spent it doing nothing.  Not even on the computer.  Hard to concentrate, I was feeling kind of spacy.  DS did not need to be picked up a school since they do not run on Fridays, so he walked and I dozed off around 5 on the couch.  Did not even wake up when DH came home.  He let me stay there (because if I wake up very often I can't get back to sleep) and I woke up at 6 this morning and went to my beauty shop appt.  Still feeling a little out of it, but better.

Hoping to feel better next week - hard to work when you are not feeling your best, and I have a lot to do in the next 10 days before we leave for vacation!

Carol


----------



## glss1/2fll

I am way behind on QOTDs! So let's see. A good thing about myself, I'm a pretty happy, see the good side of everything, the world is good kinda gal. What have I learned about myself, if I can start running I can do anything--so start paying attention to what goes in my mouth! What am I doing today, I think some holiday shopping and maybe baking. The day has nothing terribly huge scheduled so need to make a list (earn a HH point!) and get my act in gear.

Well, it was wonderful to lounge in bed this morning! Last night the boys had basketball games out of town so got home close to bedtime. Then they found Chittichitti Bang Bang (or however you spell it) on TV and watched that until 11:30 PM. Too funny to see these teenage boys laughing and humming along.  Well, then decided I might as well watch David Letterman  in our room since I was still awake! DH and I laughed and laughed. Didn't watch the whole show, but DS2 was making fun of us from his bedroom. Yes, our house is that small.

Yesterday I went to the Y and ran a mile on the treadmill. Really, really didn't want to run, but forced myself--just one mile, you'll only be gone from home less than 45 min, squeeze in a set of weights while you're here, blah blah blah but it worked! 

PMS/perimenopause is killing me. No TOM and it seems like I've been feeling yucky for 2 weeks now! grrrr Guess I should just let that excuse go and move on. I'm sure next month will be truly delightful! I'm calling it a maintain (yet again) this week because the scale seems to move from barely on one side of the line to barely on the other, back and forth, back and forth. Hey! Maybe I'll have a whoosh next week. A girl can dream!

Hope everybody has a super weekend!


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.



Just normal housework. It was my weekend to clean the bathroom, so that's all done. I also vacuumed the hallway, part of the stairs, and my room. I made my bed and cleaned my room up a bit, and started cleaning out my binders and notebooks. Now I'm going to start researching my sociolinguistics thesis, and alternate that with breaks to work on Mom's Christmas present (a photo album from our October trip). My housemates and I are going to Burger King later and then to the store, since I need milk.


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> Good Saturday morning
> 
> I have a lot to do but I thought I would come on and post a QOTD which leads to our QOTD
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.



Let's see...I started my day with a 9 am grooming appt for our dog. Man, she looks and smells great! She absolutely loves getting groomed and she doesn't even get a cut. She's a shorter hair dog (Australian Cattle Dog~Red Heeler). While she was there, I went to Big Lots to get a cheap calendar since DS8 has 3 orthodontics appts in January and a dermatologist appt in February. I figured I better get those written down before I forget & lose the cards! After I picked the dog up, I went to my mom's to drop off some stuff and pick up other stuff. I made 94 cut out sugar cookies. Then, DSis and I went to Penney's to buy my mom another present. After dinner, I did a load of laundry and I iced the cookies. And, I did all the dishes from the cookie making. Now I am relaxing!!

I *might* have eaten a few cookies while I was baking. I needed to make sure they tasted okay before I give them away!! The good news about eating a few sugar cookies is that I really don't feel so well now. I think it was just too much sugar. Granted, they tasted great, but I am so happy I feel ill! I guess my body isn't liking too much sugary stuff much anymore. That makes me estatic!

Now I need to stay strong through the holidays and try to convince myself to run outside. I still cannot bring myself to get out there. It was 33 and windy today, and I didn't even want to walk from my car to the mall. It's so cold! How can I run in this? I keep telling myself I can, but then I feel the cold and decide I can't. I have to get it together and either do it or get the gym. Btw-the trainer at my gym said it's actually not good to do cardio when it's too cold, but she couldn't remember the temp that qualifies as "too cold." Anyone have an idea? She said when it get's too cold, it's bad for your lungs to breath too cold of air? Thanks for any help.

Off to watch some Christmas cartoons we DVR'd. We have so many! I love this time of year (minus the cold)!

Happy Saturday!

Jill


----------



## buzz5985

Rose&Mike said:


> So, I don't think we have a QOTD yet, so here is one from me.
> 
> Consider it a bonus if one gets posted later.
> 
> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*



Thanks for stepping in and posting a QOTD.  Any setbacks were of my own making.  I realized there is no sense in looking back - can't change the past - so I try to look to the future.  



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning
> 
> I have a lot to do but I thought I would come on and post a QOTD which leads to our QOTD
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are you doing today?  Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.
> 
> I have somethings to get done for Christmas.  If I can get most of the shopping done this weekend and maybe the cards I will be very happy.
> 
> Off to make a couple of lists
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



What a shock - I had to work and DH was on call and was busy doing no heat calls all day.  Poor DS had his first wrestling match - but it was in Dighton MA 1 1/2 hours each way so we couldn't go. Just found out today he is wrestling for the Varsity team.  I guess there aren't many high schoolers that weigh 90 pounds and fit into that featherweight division.



ougrad86 said:


> Good luck with your detail and then your training.  I actually miss Oklahoma. but wouldn't want to be stuck in the same building for a week - where about will you be training at?
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, got to work realized I had forgot to prepare DS's medication for his ADHD, texted him to see if he remembered, but he must have just shut off his phone for school.  Call to school nurse, she has his teacher sidle up and check if he took his meds.  Of course, he did not, so had to leave work, run to the house, get it ready, run to school and drop it off.  Since I was already feeling horrible, I just took the rest of the day off and spent it doing nothing.  Not even on the computer.  Hard to concentrate, I was feeling kind of spacy.  DS did not need to be picked up a school since they do not run on Fridays, so he walked and I dozed off around 5 on the couch.  Did not even wake up when DH came home.  He let me stay there (because if I wake up very often I can't get back to sleep) and I woke up at 6 this morning and went to my beauty shop appt.  Still feeling a little out of it, but better.
> 
> Hoping to feel better next week - hard to work when you are not feeling your best, and I have a lot to do in the next 10 days before we leave for vacation!
> 
> Carol



I will be in Norman, OK.  The Marriott runs the complex, which I am sure is very nice - but I hate the idea of being stuck there.  I don't want to pay for a rental car out of pocket - when that money can go for vacation.



mikamah said:


> I defnintely want to do a class with the three of us.  I'm trying to have consistent commands from me and ds so she'll learn, but I know ds will definitely learn more from someone else.   We are going to Petco today, so I'll check it out.  The vet recommended a doggy day care nearby that does lots of classes too, so we want to check that out too.  What kind of dog is yours?  I was thinking of doing the dna thing, i heard it's only about 40 dollars now, and it's a mouth swab.  Our puppy has some pointer/lab/maybe boxer.  She's small, so I guess the boxer would bring her size down.  It would be interesting to know, but on the other hand she is what she is.
> 
> We survived our week at work.  I want the pup to sleep in the crate at night, but on my work days felt guilty since she was in all day too, so I slept on the couch and she on the floor.  But yesterday I decided I need to have her sleep in the crate, for a while anyway until I know she won't be chewing the house up and getting in trouble, so last night I ignored the barking, and she did ok, barked off and on.  We went to my friends house who's walking her during the day last night, and she was so good.  The pup, not my friend.   My friend said she may have her come to the house some days when she has no plans rather than her be in the crate all day.  I think we'll try to keep it consistent for a couple more weeks, and then do that.
> 
> Ds is up now, so Poko and I will go out for our long walk.  We walked to ds's school to pick him up at after school care yesterday, and ds was so excited to show her off.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!!








This is Patches.  He was adopted from a rescue in Arkansas that transported him and his sisters to NH where we picked him up.  At the time he weighed 2 1/2 pounds.   He will be 2 in January.  His mother was a daschund/terrier mix.  Dad was a shihtzu.  Patches is weighing in around 10 pounds.  I wish we had socialized him with other dogs more.  It seems everyone around here has huge dogs - and Patches doesn't like them.  He does have 2 friends that are daschunds.  I noticed a Petsmart in Woburn as a Doggie Day Care.  But it's indoors and there had to be a dozen dogs in there last weekend.  All the dogs were lined up at the window looking into the store.  I would like to find one of those agility courses for dogs.  Patches would be great at that.   






This is the picture I used for our Christmas photo.  We were going for fun.  It's not a flattering picture of DS - but he loved the card.  

Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

buzz5985 said:


> This is the picture I used for our Christmas photo.  We were going for fun.  It's not a flattering picture of DS - but he loved the card.
> 
> Janis



That's a cool card. I think next year when I'm (hopefully) officially on my own, I will send out cards, and I'd love to have a picture taken at Disney to put on them! 

Only one month to go and I'm sure it's going to fly!


----------



## lisah0711

Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?

This is actually a "recycled" question from *donac* from last year! Thanks, Dona! 

We have a Disney tree that we put up in our sunroom.  You've never seen so many Mickey heads!   But I have to say my favorite is the Disney Vacation Club ornament -- because it reminds me of all our fun vacations.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> We are hanging low this weekend and I'll do some cleaning and decorating for Christmas.  I just went to the post office and mailed a couple packages and some cards to Ireland, so I feel productive already.
> 
> I did learn a lesson while out on my walk.  Be sure the song on the radio is one I want to sing for the next 45 min before I leave the house.  I was singing DOminic the DOnkey the whole time.
> 
> Thanks for the qotd, Dona, and Rose for yesterday.  We have a great group here, I think we could have a random qotd poster, anyone who feels like it each day.




I HATE Dominic the Donkey!  I was lucky enough to live nearly 40 years without hearing it!  I only heard it once I moved to NH and the kids were in school.  I could easily live another 40 years without it!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit of both.  I'm going to run 14 miles this morning and tomorrow work on finishing my Christmas cards and making a list of the few things I have left to do for Christmas.
> 
> 
> WOW!  14 miles makes me....
> 
> 
> I was hoping to see the lunar eclipse but we are socked in with fog.
> 
> 
> I haven't really had any setbacks this challenge thankfully.  Mostly 'cause I'm  about the Tinker Bell Half coming up soon.  But I've learned that fear isn't really too helpful so I have calmed down and worked hard and lost 10% of my body weight.  Yay me!
> 
> 10% is just amazing!
> 
> *Pamela,* did you find something for your table setting?
> 
> 
> Sort of..... I bought silver chargers and I found some white plates and coffee cups at Dollar Tree that were pretty.... but I held off buying them until I did a bit more looking. So I will have to go back there tomorrow night for the white plates and cups (real ones, not paper).  I will use a white paper tablecloth and the I bought blue paper napkins with white snowflakes.  I bought some flat glittery silver snowflakes to use as napkin rings and to scatter on the table. And I will use the lanterns I talked about earlier to decorate the middle of the table with a bit of greenery and some blue and silver wired ribbon.  Not perfect, but I think it will be pretty.  I'll try to remember to take a picture to share. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I was a samer this week but I'm perfectly happy with that.  It seems to be one of those weeks when things are shifting a bit.  My body doesn't seem to lose when that happens so I'm hoping for a whoosh before the end of the challenge.
> 
> Everyone should give themselves a big old  and woo hoo  for sticking with this challenge all the way through.  This is the last week!  Pretend that you are getting ready for your own finale this week and figure out what you need to do to finish strong!



Don't forget you've had some big losses and are doing a lot of trainings, so I wouldn't be too surprised that you are a samer.  But you have done AMAZING during this challenge so a big WOOHOO for you!  Thanks for the cheers for all of us!



donac said:


> I heard that one the other morning on my way to work.  I don't think it is Christmas until I hear that song and another.  I heard the other, Snoopy and the Red Baron, last night when were out.
> 
> We spent 4 hours last night doing a favor for dh's family.  His sister bought his parents a chair.  She didn't want to take it out of the box and the box didn't fit in her car so she asked dh to pick it up.  It meant going out to her house, down and over to inlaws and then back home.  I needed this like a hole in the head but we did and it is done.
> 
> Dh is out shopping for a few things for Christmas.  I need to get out and get a couple of things for him.  I think I am going to order a platter for Christmas so I don't have to cook a turkey and a ham and then make up my own platter.   I am also working on my parents quilt and will alternate with writing out Christmas cards.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


oooooh... a prepared platter for Christmas sounds like a great idea!  I hate cooking so much and cooking on Christmas day is so no my idea of fun!  I'll have to look into something like that!




BernardandMissBianca said:


> A little bit of both here too.
> My brother and his GF (I'll call her SIL from here on out) got the little girl last night and they needed help installing a car seat so I went and did that this morning. She is ADORABLE!!!
> So now I'm back and we are busting a move on the living room. I want that tree up today!!
> And I told my SIL that I have extra trees and decorations so they can do their house if need be. My brother hates Xmas but I told him it's not your kid so you have to do things the other foster families way.



I'm sure having the kids around will bring out the Christmas spirit in your brother.  And it is a WONDEFUL thing that they are doing for those kids.



ougrad86 said:


> The big set back was the month of November.  The passing of an aunt and favorite uncle depressed me and made it harder for me to stick with thingsI did manage, and I went back and forth, but was not really losing.  But I kept on thinking about how I needed to be healthy and strong, and I finally broke through that plateau.  It was a really sad month, but determination got me through.  I just need to continue believing in myself.
> 
> It has been a rough challenge for you! I'm proud of you for sticking with it the whole way through!!
> 
> A couple more things for DS, and a bunch of gift cards for the nieces and nephews.  A gift for DM fell right in my lap - stock for the Green Bay Packers went on sale, and I purchased a share - so now she can says she is a stockholder of her favorite team!
> 
> Oh my gosh!  What a great idea for a gift!  I wish I could think of something cool like that for my DH and maybe my kids.  I've considered buying the kids one share each of Disney, but there seem to be a lot of fees involved in buying just one share of something.
> 
> *****************
> Planning a quiet weekend. Have not felt well all week - really tired, nausea and headachy.  No overt symptoms of cold or flu, so not sure what is going on.  Made it a little difficult to stay on plan, since I usually eat veges as an afternoon snack, and my stomach was not up to that.  Lots of what I ate made me queasy, so lots of soup and crackers and bread with a little bit of peanut butter.  Still within my plan though, and posted a loss for this week!
> 
> Yesterday, got to work realized I had forgot to prepare DS's medication for his ADHD, texted him to see if he remembered, but he must have just shut off his phone for school.  Call to school nurse, she has his teacher sidle up and check if he took his meds.  Of course, he did not, so had to leave work, run to the house, get it ready, run to school and drop it off.  Since I was already feeling horrible, I just took the rest of the day off and spent it doing nothing.  Not even on the computer.  Hard to concentrate, I was feeling kind of spacy.  DS did not need to be picked up a school since they do not run on Fridays, so he walked and I dozed off around 5 on the couch.  Did not even wake up when DH came home.  He let me stay there (because if I wake up very often I can't get back to sleep) and I woke up at 6 this morning and went to my beauty shop appt.  Still feeling a little out of it, but better.
> 
> Hoping to feel better next week - hard to work when you are not feeling your best, and I have a lot to do in the next 10 days before we leave for vacation!
> 
> Carol



WOW.... after that "nap" I would definitely say that your body is fighting something.  Take care of yourself so you are well for your vacation!!



glss1/2fll said:


> I am way behind on QOTDs! So let's see. A good thing about myself, I'm a pretty happy, see the good side of everything, the world is good kinda gal. What have I learned about myself, if I can start running I can do anything--so start paying attention to what goes in my mouth! What am I doing today, I think some holiday shopping and maybe baking. The day has nothing terribly huge scheduled so need to make a list (earn a HH point!) and get my act in gear.
> 
> Well, it was wonderful to lounge in bed this morning! Last night the boys had basketball games out of town so got home close to bedtime. Then they found Chittichitti Bang Bang (or however you spell it) on TV and watched that until 11:30 PM. Too funny to see these teenage boys laughing and humming along.  Well, then decided I might as well watch David Letterman  in our room since I was still awake! DH and I laughed and laughed. Didn't watch the whole show, but DS2 was making fun of us from his bedroom. Yes, our house is that small.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the Y and ran a mile on the treadmill. Really, really didn't want to run, but forced myself--just one mile, you'll only be gone from home less than 45 min, squeeze in a set of weights while you're here, blah blah blah but it worked!
> 
> *PMS/perimenopause is killing me. No TOM and it seems like I've been feeling yucky for 2 weeks now! grrrr Guess I should just let that excuse go and move on.* I'm sure next month will be truly delightful! I'm calling it a maintain (yet again) this week because the scale seems to move from barely on one side of the line to barely on the other, back and forth, back and forth. Hey! Maybe I'll have a whoosh next week. A girl can dream!
> 
> Hope everybody has a super weekend!



Noooooo!  You CANNOT let that excuse go.... cause if you do, then I will be forced to as well!!!!  And that excuse is the only thing keeping me going right now!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just normal housework. It was my weekend to clean the bathroom, so that's all done. I also vacuumed the hallway, part of the stairs, and my room. I made my bed and cleaned my room up a bit, and started cleaning out my binders and notebooks. Now I'm going to start researching my sociolinguistics thesis, and alternate that with breaks to work on Mom's Christmas present (a photo album from our October trip). My housemates and I are going to Burger King later and then to the store, since I need milk.



The photo album for Mom is a nice idea!!



jillbur said:


> Let's see...I started my day with a 9 am grooming appt for our dog. Man, she looks and smells great! She absolutely loves getting groomed and she doesn't even get a cut. She's a shorter hair dog (Australian Cattle Dog~Red Heeler). While she was there, I went to Big Lots to get a cheap calendar since DS8 has 3 orthodontics appts in January and a dermatologist appt in February. I figured I better get those written down before I forget & lose the cards! After I picked the dog up, I went to my mom's to drop off some stuff and pick up other stuff. I made 94 cut out sugar cookies. Then, DSis and I went to Penney's to buy my mom another present. After dinner, I did a load of laundry and I iced the cookies. And, I did all the dishes from the cookie making. Now I am relaxing!!
> 
> I *might* have eaten a few cookies while I was baking. I needed to make sure they tasted okay before I give them away!! The good news about eating a few sugar cookies is that I really don't feel so well now. I think it was just too much sugar. Granted, they tasted great, but I am so happy I feel ill! I guess my body isn't liking too much sugary stuff much anymore. That makes me estatic!
> 
> Now I need to stay strong through the holidays and try to convince myself to run outside. I still cannot bring myself to get out there. It was 33 and windy today, and I didn't even want to walk from my car to the mall. It's so cold! How can I run in this? I keep telling myself I can, but then I feel the cold and decide I can't. I have to get it together and either do it or get the gym. Btw-the trainer at my gym said it's actually not good to do cardio when it's too cold, but she couldn't remember the temp that qualifies as "too cold." Anyone have an idea? She said when it get's too cold, it's bad for your lungs to breath too cold of air? Thanks for any help.
> 
> Off to watch some Christmas cartoons we DVR'd. We have so many! I love this time of year (minus the cold)!
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Jill



I'd love to hear more about the "too cold" temperature too.  I absolutely hate walking/running outside in the cold.... I feel like I spend the rest of the day wheezing..... and I don't have asthma!!  And I hate that feeling of my hands and ears freezing and my chest and back sweating.... yuck!  I try to stick with the TM when the temps dip below 35 or so.



buzz5985 said:


> This is the picture I used for our Christmas photo.  We were going for fun.  It's not a flattering picture of DS - but he loved the card.
> 
> Janis



Loved the photos.  The swim picture of DS will definitely be a memorable card!  Bet most folks won't get one like that from anyone else!!  Patches looks so sweet.



bellebookworm9 said:


> That's a cool card. I think next year when I'm (hopefully) officially on my own, I will send out cards, and I'd love to have a picture taken at Disney to put on them!
> 
> Only one month to go and I'm sure it's going to fly!



You bet this month is gonna fly!  But it sounds like you are well prepared for the big move already!!  


*************

Morning friends!  First of, let me say I am pretty proud of myself for staying nearly 100% OP yesterday.  I had a large but healthy breakfast/brunch here at the hotel at 9:30.... some eggs, fruit, and a small bit of raisin bran with skim milk.  Much larger breakfast than I eat normally, but I was calling it brunch and I knew I wouldn't be eating another real meal until very late. 

I had a skim latte at about 1pm and a few nuts with lots of water throughout the afternoon.   I had an apple at about 7pm and we went out to dinner at about 8pm.  I ordered a 400 calorie meal (sirloin with mushroom and broccoli) plus a side salad with oil and vinegar on the side. 

I did end my evening with a small splurge of a free cookie here at the Hampton Inn and a cup of decaf with a bit of real cream..... but overall I had a good day despite many, many temptations both at breakfast and during the day.

I am opting to skip the workout today.  The hot workout room made me feel rather ill for a good portion of the  morning yesterday.  And Sunday is often an "off" day for me anyhow.  

DD had some good swims yesterday, but only had a new PB in her 200 backstroke where she dropped 2 seconds.  She had started commenting on feeling a bit dehydrated first thing in the morning and I think she didn't get herself properly hydrated until halfway through the meet.  We will try to make sure that doesn't happen again today.

Tomorrow I am working, plus I will have to make the deviled eggs for Tuesday's brunch and I have to dash about an hour across the city to pick up those plate and cups at Dollar Tree while DD is at Rainbow Girls.  Tuesday will be brunch and probably a bit more Christmas shopping.  Not sure about the rest of the week yet.

Well.... I'm gonna get dressed and run to the lobby for some coffee and let DD sleep in a bit more.  She doesn't get this chance very often.  

I was gonna post a QOTD since I was on early, but I see that Lisa beat me to it!  I'll go answer it and then get my coffee....TTYL................P


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?
> 
> This is actually a "recycled" question from *donac* from last year! Thanks, Dona!
> 
> We have a Disney tree that we put up in our sunroom.  You've never seen so many Mickey heads!   But I have to say my favorite is the Disney Vacation Club ornament -- because it reminds me of all our fun vacations.




We have many Disney ornaments.... some belong to the "family" and some belong to individuals.  I love the one we bought at DL during the 50th anniversary year.... that was probably our best trip ever.  But I also love the one that DD bought me a few years ago.  It is a big red glass mickey head with the date on it. And when I was having tree "issues" a few years ago, it got broken. I was absolutely crushed.... but DD searched ebay and found it for me again!  So it is doubly special!

I love the one that DS and I bought on our special trip on 2010 and I'm sure I will love hanging the one that DD and I bought this year!

Great question!....................P


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  



pjlla said:


> Another great HH week!!!  This is terrific!  And I really love the idea of writing a list.... I think that I will make a list of all of the positive changes I've made since starting this journey.  I feel like I have been on it for so long that I am no longer making daily or weekly changes.... just trying to maintain most of the positive changes I've made over the long term.  Did you want us to share the lists??



The first person that I thought of when I read this HH challenge was you, *Pamela*!  Please do share your list 'cause I love me a Pamela list for sure!    They are always so detailed.  



donac said:


> I heard that one the other morning on my way to work.  I don't think it is Christmas until I hear that song and another.  I heard the other, Snoopy and the Red Baron, last night when were out.



I don't think I've ever heard the donkey song.  I'm kind of afraid to go look for it as I don't want it stuck in my brain for the rest of the day.  

*Buffy,* it's so nice of your DB and his GF to take care of that foster child.    I think that would be one of the hardest jobs because you are working to get the child back to their family and away from yours.  She will get to see what a happy, fun family looks like when she is with your crew.  



ougrad86 said:


> I have been having a little trouble as well with the DIS, but mostly slooooow when I try to change a page - I hit the next page and get up to do something until it shows up.  Managed to post, but have only had time to post once this week - still busy at work and not feeling great.



Hope that you are feeling better soon!    Congratulations on coming back after tough, tough month even when you aren't feeling at the top of your game.  You can do it -- we believe in you!  

*Linda,* way to exercise even when you didn't want to!    I'm hoping for a big whoosh this week too!  

*Gretchen,* is this the last week of school?  Good luck with getting through finals and getting ready to head off to WDW soon.  



jillbur said:


> Now I need to stay strong through the holidays and try to convince myself to run outside. I still cannot bring myself to get out there. It was 33 and windy today, and I didn't even want to walk from my car to the mall. It's so cold! How can I run in this? I keep telling myself I can, but then I feel the cold and decide I can't. I have to get it together and either do it or get the gym. Btw-the trainer at my gym said it's actually not good to do cardio when it's too cold, but she couldn't remember the temp that qualifies as "too cold." Anyone have an idea? She said when it get's too cold, it's bad for your lungs to breath too cold of air? Thanks for any help.



I'm having a hard time convincing myself to get outside to run, too.  Some of it is the cold and some is worrying about slipping on frost or ice.  Is there an indoor track near you?  

I did a little research about running in the cold.  There seems to be a lot of worrying about man parts getting too frosty.    But I did find this Runners World article by Jeff Galloway that might be helpful http://www.runnersworld.com/article/1,7120,s6-238-267-589-13389-0,00.html

I know for myself if it gets below the 30's I have to have a scarf or I start coughing.  

It's darn tough to work out outside in the winter for sure but you will be so happy that you did when spring rolls around.  

*Janis,* love the picture of your son!  I think it is very representative of what our teenage boys actually look like most of the time, happy, silly, entertaining!   Patches is as sweet as he can be, too.  

I see Pamela posted while I was writing this so I will BRB.

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Pamela,* thanks for the warning about the Dominic the Donkey song.  

Sounds like a great day with DD and you so totally rock for staying OP while on the road!   

You are smart not to work out in the hot room again and your body really does get stronger on those rest days.   

I had forgotten about all the tree troubles you had that one year.    Have you ever tried to see if you could find the ornament that broke on ebay?  It might not have the date on it but you could customize it.  

I think your table sounds lovely and elegant.  I hope to see a picture later this week.  

Sorry I beat you to the QOTD today -- can you do it tomorrow? 

Safe travels and enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Sorry I posted the QOTD and disappeared! My DS came home yesterday, so we had a busy but fun day! I did do 4 miles on the treadmill yesterday, which was the most I have don consecutively since starting pt. My foot was a bit sore yesterday, but that could also be because I really beat it up with the golfball in order to avoid scar tissue from the walk. I ran the last tenth of a mile (which is about 70 seconds of running). It was awesome.

Anyhow, I really enjoyed reading everyone's answers to the QOTD. 

Thank you to Dona and Lisa for posting QOTD. Yesterday we went to the gym, ran errands, watched Army/Navy (woohoo Navy) and went out for gf dessert! Long, busy, fun day! And we have a set of glass ornaments on out main tree that have glitter on them with a Mickey, Minnie, Donald, and Pluto. I also have mini tree with neon glass Mickey heads--they have glitter too!

I wanted to respond to the comments on exercising in the cold. Several years ago I had a nasty respiratory infection that lasted all winter. One of the things that came out of it--I developed a reaction to cold air. Everytime I walked outside--even to get in the car-- I coughed and wheezed. My doctor said it was essentially an asthmatic reaction to cold air. Last year I did a bunch of research on it, and it really isn't uncommon. 

Here's how I handle it. When the temp is below ~40 I have a fleece neck thingy that I wear over my mouth and nose when I run. I put a safety pin in it and it stays in place. There are ski masks that would work for this, but I think they are kind of scary looking. If I have a cold/respiratory thing, I don't run outside. It's a recipe for wheezing. If you are coughing and coughing after exercising outside in the cold, it's a good indication you are having an "allergic" reaction to the cold. My doctor a couple  of years ago said I could get an inhaler, but I try to avoid meds if at all possible, and wearing something over my mouth and nose so that the air I am breathing is warm and moist does the trick. The issue is that the air is COLD and DRY. Of course, YMMV, but this does the trick for me. I would say if you have never had a problem with this before, it might be worth a call to the doctor to make sure nothing more serious is going on.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?



Like I could resist this QOTD! 

Ariel, Stitch, Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Jiminy Cricket, even Dumbo are represented on our tree -- but the biggest presence goes to Belle. I think I counted 9 ornaments this year  Each time I go to WDW I stop in the Christmas shop and select a Belle ornament. All those races have added up  

But I think my favorite is actually Mickey and Minnie sitting on pillows in front of a tv. When you press a button it plays the theme from the Wonderful World of Disney, and the tv screen lights up with fireworks. 

*Question of the Day

What are you doing today? Is it getting ready for the holidays or just normal housework.*

Oh! I did both! After my 10M run (I have nothing on *Lisah!*) I baked oatmeal choc chip cookies, did , got packages ready to mail, and wrapped a few presents. I also watched my Tivo'd SyFy Christmas specials (Eureka, Warehouse 13 and Haven). My dh and ds were out shopping, so I had the entire house to myself all afternoon. It was awesome! Harry Connick was singing about Christmas, the red berries and cedar candle was glowing, and I was feeling the  spirit!

Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?

I found it challenging to have visitors, to travel, and to stick with my plans, as usual. I think I what I learned was to stop getting impatient and trying to take shortcuts, because it always backfires 

Ok folks, time to stop DISing and finish getting ready for church. I know we're all preparing for an awesome finale week!

Maria


----------



## bellebookworm9

lisah0711 said:


> Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?



Believe it or not, I don't think we have any Disney ornaments (of course, I'm not at home so I can't double check). My tree at school is a little 3 ft. fiber optic one, and I bought a silver glitter star to go on top, and sets of lavender and silver ornaments (some glitter, some not). 

At home, I really like my "Baby's First Christmas" ornament, even though it's really heavy! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Gretchen,* is this the last week of school?  Good luck with getting through finals and getting ready to head off to WDW soon.  :smickey



Yup, I'm finished this Friday, and then I have Saturday and Sunday to finish packing. Last week as an undergrad (sort of).


----------



## glss1/2fll

QOTD: I don't think we have any Disney ornaments. The tree goes up later this week. My favorite ornaments are the ones the kids made about ten years ago, back when they were little and cute and wanted to do crafts! They are glass balls that they poured some paint into and swirled it around. very nice

I'm sure DS2 is mad today because he was invited to a slumber/birthday party yesterday with all his friends from the high school his parents didn't let him go to  and he has to leave early because he is helping out at church. We couldn't find a substitute for what he's supposed to do. There are actually only 3 choices for subs and 2 of them couldn't and one of them was doing the earlier service. So he's stuck. And then right after the service he's supposed to go help serve a meal then that commitments ends and he has 2 hours before he's back at church for choir practice. I've a sneaking suspicion he's going to skip serving food to take a nap! If I don't hear from him in 30 minutes I'm calling to make sure he is up before I go get him!

DS1 was home last night (very odd) so we all watched the 2nd Transformers movie. He got 2 & 3 for his birthday last month. Guess he'll get 1 for Christmas!  Had a very nice phone call from one of his teachers yesterday. He said parents too often get calls about something wrong their kid did, so he was calling to say how awesome ours was. He raved and told us what a wonderful job we were doing.  I like this teacher!

Need to go finish loading up the dishwasher. I lead such an exciting life!

Loved the photos! I bet the card is adorable; we just make our guys go to Wallyworld for a cheapo holiday photo! Say cheese and please don't kill your brother in front of the photographer!

ETA: Oh, we do have a Disney ornament, only it's a tree topper. We bought it last year on our trip. Totally forgot!


----------



## ougrad86

buzz5985 said:


> I will be in Norman, OK.  The Marriott runs the complex, which I am sure is very nice - but I hate the idea of being stuck there.  I don't want to pay for a rental car out of pocket - when that money can go for vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Patches.  He was adopted from a rescue in Arkansas that transported him and his sisters to NH where we picked him up.  At the time he weighed 2 1/2 pounds.   He will be 2 in January.  His mother was a daschund/terrier mix.  Dad was a shihtzu.  Patches is weighing in around 10 pounds.  I wish we had socialized him with other dogs more.  It seems everyone around here has huge dogs - and Patches doesn't like them.  He does have 2 friends that are daschunds.  I noticed a Petsmart in Woburn as a Doggie Day Care.  But it's indoors and there had to be a dozen dogs in there last weekend.  All the dogs were lined up at the window looking into the store.  I would like to find one of those agility courses for dogs.  Patches would be great at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture I used for our Christmas photo.  We were going for fun.  It's not a flattering picture of DS - but he loved the card.
> 
> Janis



Norman is a nice town, but if you are were I think you are going to be, it's not close to the campus.  Of course, it has been years since I have been there, so things may have changed.  I was loving college, and fell in love with everything around it!

Love your dog.  He looks like he has very silky fur - very cute!  If we get another pet, it will be from the humane society or the rescue.  That is where we picked up my dog when I was young, and I always like giving them a second chance.

That picture is great!  Reminds me of my DS!



lisah0711 said:


> Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?



I have two Christmas ornaments I recently picked up...at JC Penny! Blown glass Mickey heads with gold glitter that I stumbled across after one Christmas - they were on clearance!  My favorites are the ones we picked up in Germany when we lived there, and one I picked up in Epcot back in the 80's from the German pavilion...a little wooden toy train.

No tree this year though, since we will be gone for the holidays.

Carol


----------



## donac

Good Sunday afternoon.  

Been to church, went grocery shopping, made brownies for my math team, a ham is in the oven and I am just getting ready to put the sweet potatoes into the oven.  I have done a little quilting and wrote our Christmas card letter.  Not much to it this year since we didn't do much but that is okay.  Will get the cards out over the next couple of days. 

QOTD  We get a new ornament from Disney everytime we have gone except for the last time we went.  I have one from DL from our honeymoon.  We also got the guys ornaments for each trip.  I collect ornaments whenever we travel.  

Off to get somethings done around here like laundry.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?
> 
> This is actually a "recycled" question from *donac* from last year! Thanks, Dona!
> 
> We have a Disney tree that we put up in our sunroom.  You've never seen so many Mickey heads!   But I have to say my favorite is the Disney Vacation Club ornament -- because it reminds me of all our fun vacations.


My favorite disney ornament is a mickey one that michael secretly bought me at Target last year.  I have a 2006 lollipop mickey head from our first trip too.  My favorite ornaments are the picture ones, I have at least one of michael from every year, and some of my parents and grandmother.  We got a small tree yesterday, and realized we have too many ornaments so we put just the favorites on it.  If our house was a little bigger, we could get two trees.  

Thanks for the QOTD Lisa. 

*Janis*-Your dog is just adorable, and I love the picture of DS.  I checked out the petco/petsmart classes, and they both look similar.  I have one more place to go, and then think I'll sign up to start one right after christmas.  They both have them on weekends.  

Lots of miles run this weekend.  Congrats to everyone out there running.  

We had a low key weekend, the days are great, nights pup's not sleeping great in the crate, so we moved it to a different room, and hope tonight will be better.  We've been out for several walks and ran her in the park, and after dinner will take another long walk, and hope to tire her out so she'll crash.  

Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Rose&Mike said:


> So, I don't think we have a QOTD yet, so here is one from me.
> 
> Consider it a bonus if one gets posted later.
> 
> *Rose's QOTD, Friday, December 9th
> Have you had any setbacks this challenge? How have you handled them? What did you learn?*



My darn cold has been a setback for sure. I'm still doing well, but I'm always tired and have to force myself to the gym and up until last week when I would eat I couldn't taste everything fully and for some reason couldn't tell when I was full. It was odd, but yet I seemed to lose weight after eating worse than I should  I've had the cough for 6 weeks now and a week of antibiotics didn't help much so I'm hoping it goes away this week or next. It's worse at night so I'm able to go to work, but it's annoying as ever. It's also caused me to not get all my wrapping done like I have in years past, but I'm hoping this is my week for wrapping 



mikamah said:


> Ds is up now, so Poko and I will go out for our long walk.  We walked to ds's school to pick him up at after school care yesterday, and ds was so excited to show her off.



Awww... too cute. Did his friends love her? 



mikamah said:


> I did learn a lesson while out on my walk.  Be sure the song on the radio is one I want to sing for the next 45 min before I leave the house.  I was singing DOminic the DOnkey the whole time.



Ha! I got DS to listen to that the other night. He keeps asking for Santa Baby now, because he can say it easily 



lisah0711 said:


> A big, BL thank you, too to *Sue* for being our weightkeeper and *CC* for being our HH coach.
> 
> Everyone should give themselves a big old  and woo hoo  for sticking with this challenge all the way through.  This is the last week!  Pretend that you are getting ready for your own finale this week and figure out what you need to do to finish strong!



Oh good grief! I've been telling people that we have two more weigh-ins  Some weight keeper  For some reason I had the 23rd in my mind. 



buzz5985 said:


> This is Patches.  He was adopted from a rescue in Arkansas that transported him and his sisters to NH where we picked him up.  At the time he weighed 2 1/2 pounds.   He will be 2 in January.  His mother was a daschund/terrier mix.  Dad was a shihtzu.  Patches is weighing in around 10 pounds.  I wish we had socialized him with other dogs more.  It seems everyone around here has huge dogs - and Patches doesn't like them.  He does have 2 friends that are daschunds.  I noticed a Petsmart in Woburn as a Doggie Day Care.  But it's indoors and there had to be a dozen dogs in there last weekend.  All the dogs were lined up at the window looking into the store.  I would like to find one of those agility courses for dogs.  Patches would be great at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture I used for our Christmas photo.  We were going for fun.  It's not a flattering picture of DS - but he loved the card.
> 
> Janis



Patches looks too cute and so does the pic for your card. I'm glad he ageed to be in it this year 


Hello everyone, just jumping in quick before I wrap up some work. Things seem to be slowing down here a bit. Don't forget to pm your weights by tomorrow night if you haven't sent them yet


----------



## glss1/2fll

Had an excellent run today. I love it when I break a speed record!  Now, my children would laugh at my "speed," but I am happy. 

I needed that run, and several more like it, to make up for the "refused to set up fudge" I've munched today! grrr I was all prepared to cut it and get it wrapped for gifts and instead it's in my fridge calling my name. Fortunately for me, I have teenage boys! That fudge won't last long.

DS2 did serve lunch today at the soup kitchen! Amazing. After choir practice he finished the book he was reading for fun then said he wanted to watch a movie. So he put in Finding Nemo. Part way through he was falling asleep so he's getting ready for bed, now.

Hopefully I can convince DH to start our Christmas newsletter and review gifts on hand and gifts needed. Time is ticking!

Have a super final week!


----------



## buzz5985

lisah0711 said:


> Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?
> 
> This is actually a "recycled" question from *donac* from last year! Thanks, Dona!
> 
> We have a Disney tree that we put up in our sunroom.  You've never seen so many Mickey heads!   But I have to say my favorite is the Disney Vacation Club ornament -- because it reminds me of all our fun vacations.



We have several ornaments that we have bought in our travels to WDW.  Mine is a replica of the Disney Wonder by Radco.  DH's favorite is a huge handpainted Santa that we bought in NH.  My SIL family gave us a glass ornament dog - that looked like our old dog Bonnie - so we love that one.  



ougrad86 said:


> Norman is a nice town, but if you are were I think you are going to be, it's not close to the campus.  Of course, it has been years since I have been there, so things may have changed.  I was loving college, and fell in love with everything around it!
> 
> Love your dog.  He looks like he has very silky fur - very cute!  If we get another pet, it will be from the humane society or the rescue.  That is where we picked up my dog when I was young, and I always like giving them a second chance.
> 
> That picture is great!  Reminds me of my DS!
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Christmas ornaments I recently picked up...at JC Penny! Blown glass Mickey heads with gold glitter that I stumbled across after one Christmas - they were on clearance!  My favorites are the ones we picked up in Germany when we lived there, and one I picked up in Epcot back in the 80's from the German pavilion...a little wooden toy train.
> 
> No tree this year though, since we will be gone for the holidays.
> 
> Carol



I am staying at the National Center for Employee Development.  It's a federally owned place that the Marriot runs for them.  Sounds like a fun place.  



mikamah said:


> My favorite disney ornament is a mickey one that michael secretly bought me at Target last year.  I have a 2006 lollipop mickey head from our first trip too.  My favorite ornaments are the picture ones, I have at least one of michael from every year, and some of my parents and grandmother.  We got a small tree yesterday, and realized we have too many ornaments so we put just the favorites on it.  If our house was a little bigger, we could get two trees.
> 
> Thanks for the QOTD Lisa.
> 
> *Janis*-Your dog is just adorable, and I love the picture of DS.  I checked out the petco/petsmart classes, and they both look similar.  I have one more place to go, and then think I'll sign up to start one right after christmas.  They both have them on weekends.
> 
> Lots of miles run this weekend.  Congrats to everyone out there running.
> 
> We had a low key weekend, the days are great, nights pup's not sleeping great in the crate, so we moved it to a different room, and hope tonight will be better.  We've been out for several walks and ran her in the park, and after dinner will take another long walk, and hope to tire her out so she'll crash.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!!




Have you tried covering 3 sides of the crate with a towel/sheet or something - so the dog thinks she's in a cave, nice and cozy and safe.  I know some rescue's give the dogs stuffed animals to sleep with - as long as they don't try to bite anything off.  Puppies are tough - don't give up or you will have a spoiled, rotten brat that runs your house - like I have!!!

Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

buzz5985 said:


> Have you tried covering 3 sides of the crate with a towel/sheet or something - so the dog thinks she's in a cave, nice and cozy and safe.  I know some rescue's give the dogs stuffed animals to sleep with - as long as they don't try to bite anything off.  Puppies are tough - don't give up or you will have a spoiled, rotten brat that runs your house - like I have!!!
> 
> Janis



Just adding my own story: When we got our dog he was about a year old. We knew he had been abused. For whatever reason, we did not get a crate (maybe he was too big?). So the first night he followed my mom up to bed and slept on the bed with her. She didn't kick him off because she didn't know what he would do. Now he sleeps there almost every night, unless I'm home, then he'll sleep downstairs with me (he's almost 12 now and the stairs aren't so easy). 

When we left the house we closed him in the entryway/basement, separated by a door from the kitchen and rest of the house. As time went on, we would leave him to roam the house-the only problem is that he would get into the garbage can! So now we just prop a gate over that cupboard and put up any other food and there's no trouble. In fact, it's better: If he's home alone during a thunderstorm, he just goes and hides in the bathtub!


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning.  

Got our Christmas card letter done.  It is so short because nothing much happened.  Luckily I am using paper with a big bow in the corner and across the top and side so I don't have to put as much into it.  I will start printing it out tonight.  I had to wait to print until ds2 approved it.  

Long day today.  Math team this afternoon.  

SOrry this is so short today just lost track of time. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Monday friends!  

Well.... DD and I got back about 8:30 or so last night and we were out the door at 5 am.... so we are both a bit tired.

I just wanted to say hi as I am working today and probably won't bother to lug my laptop along as I probably won't have much time in this particular class..... plus I am deep into HP #7 and it is quite a page-turner, so if I have a free period I will be reading!

I have been working on that list that CC mentioned and hope to share it later.  I haven't had a chance to look and see if anyone shared the list.  

Yesterday's eating was difficult, but I did really well up until late in the evening.... had a bit of a stress moment with DH  and ended the day eating pretzels straight from the bag (rather than portioning them out properly).  Probably not too much damage overall, but I was already at the top of my points for the day.  But today is a new day!

I"ve gotta hit the shower or I'll be late!  I'll try to pop on tonight.  DD is probably skipping all evening activities tonight to catch up on homework, so I'll be home tonight....................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning all! 

well, this challenge obviously is a bust for me. i've decided to just let things be until i have my 6 week post partum check up and get the ok to start exercising. i ate my weight in poppycock (don't ever buy that stuff, it's dangerous!) last night. i'm tired and a little frazzled and dealing with the awesome ****s-trying-to-figure-out-how-much-milk-they-need-to-make feelings. i haven't cooked a meal since i've had the baby. i need to work on getting myself organized and onto a schedule of some sort. once i get myself more settled i'll be back in earnest. 

look out BL new year's challenge, i'm all over you 

PS - 158 days til our next Disney trip! can't wait. just the four of us are staying in the treehouses - we feel that is being nice to all the other people traveling so they won't have to hear a screaming baby and/or toddler in the middle of the night  (plus we have the points since i couldn't do the WDW marathon in january)


----------



## mikamah

Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier? 

My favorite are my mother's spritz cookies.  I do not even try to modify them, except for the fact that I try to give most away, and only make them at christmas time.  Normally we've made a batch by now, and eaten it, but I'm waiting til next weekend.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?
> 
> My favorite are my mother's spritz cookies.  I do not even try to modify them, except for the fact that I try to give most away, and only make them at christmas time.  Normally we've made a batch by now, and eaten it, but I'm waiting til next weekend.



Good girl waiting on the cookies!

I don't really have a favorite holiday food. We've never adopted a really strong Christmas tradition for dinner, so I don't even have a special main dish or casserole that I am looking forward to having.  

DH and the kids usually make his family's semi-famous oatmeal chocolate chip cookies so that there are cookies for Santa.... that's about it.  I've never tried to modify that recipe.... I think cookies can get ruined pretty easily by modifying. 

I have modified many other recipes over the years though!  

Thanks for the great question!

I'm at work ladies and like I said, probably won't be online much today.  Hopefully it will warm up before recess duty time!!  TTYL....................P


----------



## mikamah

*Janis*_ I did try the blanket but she pulled it through the crate and chewed it up and almost broke the crate pulling it through.  I moved the crate in to the living/playroom and let ds sleep on the couch last night, and she went out with him. She woke and barked a couple times, so I came out and didn't speak to her, but she saw me, and then she stopped and didn't bark again all night.  I want to be tough, but it's hard.  But I know she need to be in the crate when we are gone, and sleeping.  So alll in all, I'd say it is coming along.  Thanks for the advice.

*gretchen*-I can picture your poor puppy in the bathtub.

*Pamela]*-Have a great day at work.  Hope you have plenty of reading time.

*Nancy*-That's a great plan to just go with the flow til your 6 week appt.  You may be surprised at the scale then, just by your busy schedule, lack of sleep, craziness life.   Hang in there.  These days seem so long sometimes, but in reality they do fly by.  I know you'll believe that in 10 years, but it does seem like yesterday michael was an infant.  And I was losing my mind.  Hope you are able to find a good balance day to day.

Hello to everyone else!!  Off to take Poko for a quick walk pre-work/crate.  

Have a great day!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*Rose,* glad that Tom is home safely and that you are able to do some more exercising.  I know that makes you happy!  Thanks for the tips on cold weather running, too.  

*Maria,* I love the Wonderful World of Color ornament!   And, of course, all of your Belle ornaments from all your races.    Another one coming soon! 

*Gretchen,* this week will fly by for sure!  

*Linda,* congrats on the new PR!    And for getting out there in the cold.  We are having horrible air quality here -- please send some wind our way! 

*Carol,* have a great time on your trip!  

*Dona,* how much longer until Christmas break? 

*Kathy,* hope moving the crate helped Poko and the rest of you get through the night.    The nice thing about dogs is that the stages pass much more quickly than they do with children.  

*Sue,* that sure was one nasty bug.    Hope that you are able to kick it this week for good.  A shot of bourbon always helps me when I have a cough at night.   

*Janis,* your dog ornament sounds cute! 

*Pamela,* glad you made it home safely.  Sounds like you have a busy day today.   

*Nancy,* don't be so hard on yourself.    That giving life thing can derail your health goals for a bit but you have such a wonderful baby boy to show for all your hard work!  Lots of time to work stuff off as you chase around your toddler and baby.  



mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?
> 
> My favorite are my mother's spritz cookies.  I do not even try to modify them, except for the fact that I try to give most away, and only make them at christmas time.  Normally we've made a batch by now, and eaten it, but I'm waiting til next weekend.



Thanks for posting the QOTD today, *Kathy!*   I'd call putting off a batch a healthy modification myself.  That's what I did with a batch of Chex Party Mix this week-end.  It will still be there waiting for me next week-end.  I don't try to modify the recipe either.  I think it's better just to have the thing that you enjoy and control the portions or frequency.  Otherwise I'll eat ten other things trying to make up for what I think I'm missing.  

I'm sorry to say that I only made it to 11 miles on Saturday due to a very painful knee.  Turns out I rubbed a blister on the bottom of my foot, too.  I'm hoping that it can be fixed with a new pair of shoes.  My shoes probably are worn out since I've had them since June.  I'm glad this happened 6 weeks before the Tink instead of 3 weeks before.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> *Janis*_ I did try the blanket but she pulled it through the crate and chewed it up and almost broke the crate pulling it through.  I moved the crate in to the living/playroom and let ds sleep on the couch last night, and she went out with him. She woke and barked a couple times, so I came out and didn't speak to her, but she saw me, and then she stopped and didn't bark again all night.  I want to be tough, but it's hard.  But I know she need to be in the crate when we are gone, and sleeping.  So alll in all, I'd say it is coming along.  Thanks for the advice.
> 
> How about putting the crate in a corner with maybe a bookcase or something next to it.... that might give that same "cave" type feeling wihout having a blanket handy to destroy!
> 
> *gretchen*-I can picture your poor puppy in the bathtub.
> 
> *Pamela]*-Have a great day at work.  Hope you have plenty of reading time.
> 
> Already got a few pages read!
> 
> *Nancy*-That's a great plan to just go with the flow til your 6 week appt.  You may be surprised at the scale then, just by your busy schedule, lack of sleep, craziness life.   Hang in there.  These days seem so long sometimes, but in reality they do fly by.  I know you'll believe that in 10 years, but it does seem like yesterday michael was an infant.  And I was losing my mind.  Hope you are able to find a good balance day to day.
> 
> Wise lady.... you know what you speak of!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!  Off to take Poko for a quick walk pre-work/crate.
> 
> Have a great day!!



Have a super day!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> *Pamela,* glad you made it home safely.  Sounds like you have a busy day today.
> 
> Thanks.... it was a long ride home last night (about 90 minutes), but DD was awake and we talked, so all was good.
> 
> I'm sorry to say that I only made it to 11 miles on Saturday due to a very painful knee.  Turns out I rubbed a blister on the bottom of my foot, too.  I'm hoping that it can be fixed with a new pair of shoes.  My shoes probably are worn out since I've had them since June.  I'm glad this happened 6 weeks before the Tink instead of 3 weeks before.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Youch!!  But honestly.... there is nothing ONLY about 11 miles!!  That is amazing!  Get yourself some new shoes now!!  

**********

OKAY FRIENDS.... put on your thinking caps!  DD and I need an idea.   She needs to spearhead a community service for NHS and we are trying to think of something original.  Here are the criteria....

food drive, coat drive, clothing drive, penny drive have already been done.  She is already collecting can tabs for Shriner's hospital for her Rainbow Girls activity.  It doesn't have to be done now, before Christmas, but she'd like to at least get an idea going.  We would like to NOT have it be anything where she has to collecting large quantities of bulky items.  We don't have a truck or large mini-van available for transporting stuff.  

We were both thinking, in this economy, it would be nice if it were something that didn't take a lot of $$ from each person.... like collecting something that might otherwise go to waste (similar to the can tab thing).  I had suggested collecting used cell phones.  I believe there are a few organizations out there that collect them and somehow it benefits veterans/soldiers (not sure exactly how).  

She thought it would be nice if it could benefit something  local, as opposed to something international (I had suggested Heifer International or Feed the World type of idea).  But a coat drive and food drive for our local food pantry have already been done recently.  

She would like to do something to benefit Project Linus (as she was the recipient of a blanket from them a few years ago), but she doesn't have the funds, the skills, or the man power to create any number of blankets.  

ANYHOW.... ANY IDEAS OUT THERE??  Thanks in advance.................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Got our Christmas card letter done.



Mom said she did ours last night too!



pjlla said:


> plus I am deep into HP #7 and it is quite a page-turner, so if I have a free period I will be reading!



Such a good book-I read 6 and 7 in under 24 hours each when they came out!



mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?



I love those oreo truffle things-cream cheese mixed with crushed oreos then dipped in chocolate. Not many people make them though so we don't have them often and I doubt there's really any way to modify them.



pjlla said:


> OKAY FRIENDS.... put on your thinking caps!  DD and I need an idea.   She needs to spearhead a community service for NHS and we are trying to think of something original.  Here are the criteria....
> 
> food drive, coat drive, clothing drive, penny drive have already been done.  She is already collecting can tabs for Shriner's hospital for her Rainbow Girls activity.  It doesn't have to be done now, before Christmas, but she'd like to at least get an idea going.  We would like to NOT have it be anything where she has to collecting large quantities of bulky items.  We don't have a truck or large mini-van available for transporting stuff.
> 
> We were both thinking, in this economy, it would be nice if it were something that didn't take a lot of $$ from each person.... like collecting something that might otherwise go to waste (similar to the can tab thing).  I had suggested collecting used cell phones.  I believe there are a few organizations out there that collect them and somehow it benefits veterans/soldiers (not sure exactly how).
> 
> She thought it would be nice if it could benefit something  local, as opposed to something international (I had suggested Heifer International or Feed the World type of idea).  But a coat drive and food drive for our local food pantry have already been done recently.
> 
> She would like to do something to benefit Project Linus (as she was the recipient of a blanket from them a few years ago), but she doesn't have the funds, the skills, or the man power to create any number of blankets.
> 
> ANYHOW.... ANY IDEAS OUT THERE??  Thanks in advance.................P



Two things that I have participated in in the past: For my girl scout bronze award, I coordinated a children's morning at the local library. Read some stories, played a few games and did some crafts. You could also do a book drive.

For my silver award, my troop went to a local teen halfway house and re-decorated their "art" room. We painted it and put some things up on the walls, and added some curtains. We also collected toiletries and such for them.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

pjlla said:


> OKAY FRIENDS.... put on your thinking caps!  DD and I need an idea.   She needs to spearhead a community service for NHS and we are trying to think of something original.  Here are the criteria....
> 
> food drive, coat drive, clothing drive, penny drive have already been done.  She is already collecting can tabs for Shriner's hospital for her Rainbow Girls activity.  It doesn't have to be done now, before Christmas, but she'd like to at least get an idea going.  We would like to NOT have it be anything where she has to collecting large quantities of bulky items.  We don't have a truck or large mini-van available for transporting stuff.
> 
> We were both thinking, in this economy, it would be nice if it were something that didn't take a lot of $$ from each person.... like collecting something that might otherwise go to waste (similar to the can tab thing).  I had suggested collecting used cell phones.  I believe there are a few organizations out there that collect them and somehow it benefits veterans/soldiers (not sure exactly how).
> 
> She thought it would be nice if it could benefit something  local, as opposed to something international (I had suggested Heifer International or Feed the World type of idea).  But a coat drive and food drive for our local food pantry have already been done recently.
> 
> She would like to do something to benefit Project Linus (as she was the recipient of a blanket from them a few years ago), but she doesn't have the funds, the skills, or the man power to create any number of blankets.
> 
> ANYHOW.... ANY IDEAS OUT THERE??  Thanks in advance.................P



does the community service have to involve the collection of something? i was thinking that it would be nice to organize a group of people (or will it count if she just does it herself?) to visit a local nursing home. our mommy and me class has been having our holiday parties (halloween, christmas) at the assisted living residence nearby and the folks absolutely love it. maybe DD can do something where she visits someone once a week? and if it needs to be a group thing she could get people to each visit one person once a week. my grandpa is *this* close to going to an old folks home and i really think he should be there because at least he'd have someone to talk to. i know he'd give anything just to have someone listen to him talk about the old days, even just for an hour a week. (he lives in PA over 4 hours away and it's too far for us to visit often enough)


----------



## SettinSail

Hello dear friends!     I've been horribly slack lately and I think it's been a couple of weeks since I posted.   I have been reading along here and there but have not totally kept up with everything.   Combination of slack/busy and having problems getting on the DIS too.   I see a few people mentioned that as well so it's not just me.   I am really going to try to do better in the Spring Challenge.   I need to go find that and sign up and also find the between the challenges thread.   I'll send my last weigh-in results to Sue.   Looks like I will end the challenge with a whopping 3 pound loss!    But I guess it's better than a gain.   It's time to confess that I'm only down about 8 pounds for the whole year  Again, better than a gain but I can do better next year




mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?



Don't laugh, but mine is fruitcake!   We have a small company about an hour away from here that makes the most unbelieveable fruitcakes.  They are mostly nuts, no candied fruit. www.southernsupreme.com
Everything they make is so delicious, pralines, candy, etc.  Yum!


----------



## cclovesdis

Deleted. Posting problems. Post is accurate in the next post.


----------



## cclovesdis

mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?



I really don't have anything other than our Christmas Eve dinner. We haven't modified it at all, but I did use the old points system recipe builder and it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. It was certainly doable if I didn't munch all day. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Two things that I have participated in in the past: For my girl scout bronze award, I coordinated a children's morning at the local library. Read some stories, played a few games and did some crafts. You could also do a book drive.
> 
> For my silver award, my troop went to a local teen halfway house and re-decorated their "art" room. We painted it and put some things up on the walls, and added some curtains. We also collected toiletries and such for them.



I love this first idea! Maybe you could theme it with Valentine's Day? Or another holiday. Groudhog Day could be fun.

We've collected toiletries for a shelter a few times. They organization I donated them to really appreciated it as they like to send the families to their new place with supplies whenever possible as well. The shelter we donated to was for women escaping domestic violence so more often than not, the woman (and children) left unplanned.

A town organization just finished collecting money for our local food bank. I've heard that food banks prefer money because they can buy foods wholesale, so their dollar goes further than my dollar. What about a $1 bill drive? Bake sales tend to be easy. Maybe hold it during intermission of an upcoming play? (My high school had/has a play, one acts, and a musical every year.)

I am not very creative, but one organization when I was in high school sold heart-shaped cookies with personalized messages on them for Valentine's Day and the proceeds benefited another organization. That was probably very time-consuming and I remember being the only person in my homeroon who ordered any. However, they were pretty fancy. They came in plastic containers (a paper bag would be fine) and had loads of frosting on them. I'm sure something simpler would be perfect!

I think the most successful money-raising drive my high school did was: give any donation (coins/cash) and get a lollipop (like a Dum-Dum). I think they donated to Heifer, but the money could go to a local agency as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?



There are so many yummy goodies right now...I think my favorite is my homemade fudge. I will make it with lower fat condensed milk, and that's about the only modification. The other ingredients are just chocolate chips, vanilla, and a pinch of salt (I'm probably forgetting something, but I'll look at the recipe when I make it ). Not much I can change there...I haven't made it yet. Usually this time of year we've been through 2 or 3 batches. I'm going to make it before my dad arrives for the holidays on the 21st, and probably make another batch the 23rd, if it's gone -- I will not go crazy eating it, but my dad and dh are another story! 

*Shawn!* -- I was just wondering about you this morning. I'm glad to hear you're still with us, but sorry you haven't been well 

*CC* -- You are full of fundraising ideas! I'm sure they will be helpful 

*Nancy* -- Waiting 6 weeks seems very prudent. You don't want to overdo, and you do want let the basic healing take place 

*Gretchen* -- Those oreo truffles sound so yummy...I may have to look up that recipe 

*Pamela* -- I'm fresh out of great fundraising ideas. I like Nancy's idea of doing something nice in an assisted living facility. Maybe a Valentine's Day party  for the residents, where she gets entertainment, organizes refreshments, gets Brownie troops (or something like that) to come in and serve cookies and punch, sing a few songs, etc.? You could do all kinds of things (give the ladies each a paper rose, make door decorations for their rooms, etc.), I bet the residents would be thrilled to receive a Valentine. I suspect that is a lonely day for a lot of elderly folks. 

*Lisah* -- Yep, only going 11 miles...You did 11 Miles! That is wonderful! I am sorry about the blister -- new shoes are going to feel so good 

*Kathy* -- Do you feel like you're getting more exercise with all the walks for Poko?  I bet she's loving it! 

*Dona* -- Good for you getting the Christmas Letter done! My dh usually does ours, but we're skipping it this year. Next year we will have a witty and entertaining letter. We're resting up so it will be extra snazzy! 

*Janis* -- Gee your trip sounds, um, productive? Fun doesn't seem like the right word. I hope it is all you are wishing for -- I'm not sure what else to say  Thanks for being our Hostess! 

 to everyone I missed -- off to do a few tasks before dinner and  tonight.

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> Have a super day!!
> 
> 
> 
> Youch!!  But honestly.... there is nothing ONLY about 11 miles!!  That is amazing!  Get yourself some new shoes now!!
> 
> **********
> 
> OKAY FRIENDS.... put on your thinking caps!  DD and I need an idea.   She needs to spearhead a community service for NHS and we are trying to think of something original.  Here are the criteria....
> 
> food drive, coat drive, clothing drive, penny drive have already been done.  She is already collecting can tabs for Shriner's hospital for her Rainbow Girls activity.  It doesn't have to be done now, before Christmas, but she'd like to at least get an idea going.  We would like to NOT have it be anything where she has to collecting large quantities of bulky items.  We don't have a truck or large mini-van available for transporting stuff.
> 
> We were both thinking, in this economy, it would be nice if it were something that didn't take a lot of $$ from each person.... like collecting something that might otherwise go to waste (similar to the can tab thing).  I had suggested collecting used cell phones.  I believe there are a few organizations out there that collect them and somehow it benefits veterans/soldiers (not sure exactly how).
> 
> She thought it would be nice if it could benefit something  local, as opposed to something international (I had suggested Heifer International or Feed the World type of idea).  But a coat drive and food drive for our local food pantry have already been done recently.
> 
> She would like to do something to benefit Project Linus (as she was the recipient of a blanket from them a few years ago), but she doesn't have the funds, the skills, or the man power to create any number of blankets.
> 
> ANYHOW.... ANY IDEAS OUT THERE??  Thanks in advance.................P


I did a parent leadership project at DS inner city middle school and we did a book drive--not new books, just books you have at home and then had a night where we handed them out to families from the ms. There were tons of kids/families who never owned a book before, which made me both very sad and very happy. Sad, that they never had a book before, happy that we could help.

Mike's veterans group at work collects books and magazines a couple times a year and donates them to the local VA hospital where they are much appreciated.

Neither of these requires folks to spend money, just donate stuff they are no longer using.


----------



## ougrad86

dvccruiser76 said:


> My darn cold has been a setback for sure. I'm still doing well, but I'm always tired and have to force myself to the gym and up until last week when I would eat I couldn't taste everything fully and for some reason couldn't tell when I was full. It was odd, but yet I seemed to lose weight after eating worse than I should  I've had the cough for 6 weeks now and a week of antibiotics didn't help much so I'm hoping it goes away this week or next. It's worse at night so I'm able to go to work, but it's annoying as ever. It's also caused me to not get all my wrapping done like I have in years past, but I'm hoping this is my week for wrapping



I hope that cold clears up.  It is miserable when it just keeps on going.  Hope your up-and-at-'em soon 



buzz5985 said:


> I am staying at the National Center for Employee Development.  It's a federally owned place that the Marriot runs for them.  Sounds like a fun place.



 Federally-owned...hope they have a fitness center...or bring alot of books!  Unless they keep you studying at night...



pjlla said:


> I just wanted to say hi as I am working today and probably won't bother to lug my laptop along as I probably won't have much time in this particular class..... plus I am deep into HP #7 and it is quite a page-turner, so if I have a free period I will be reading!





			
				bellebookworm9;43451927[FONT="Comic Sans MS" said:
			
		

> Such a good book-I read 6 and 7 in under 24 hours each when they came out![/FONT]


It is an awesome book - they all are.  The first two are a little slow, but then as her writing skills developed, they really picked up - I've read them all several times.  Last book, DS was into it, we picked them up at midnight, he lasted until 5:30, I took a nap at 7 (since I keep reading the same passage over and over) and then finished it up that day.  He took the better part of the week to finish it, so DH and I couldn't talk about it out loud until he was done!




mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?



I will be traveling to DMIL for the holidays.  No modifying her recipes!  I just watch what I eat - everything in moderation...which is difficult since she is such a good cook!

I still love chips 'n dip, but hardly eat them anymore.  I use FF sour cream with Knorr Veggie or Lipton Onion and eat that dip with fresh cut veggies.  DH (and his mom) have a really good dip with mayo and deviled ham and neufatchel cheese - I will have a little of that, it is really good.

Carol


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?
> 
> This is actually a "recycled" question from *donac* from last year! Thanks, Dona!
> 
> We have a Disney tree that we put up in our sunroom.  You've never seen so many Mickey heads!   But I have to say my favorite is the Disney Vacation Club ornament -- because it reminds me of all our fun vacations.



We have a Disney Tree.  There must be hundreds of Disney ornaments, some from the Disney Store, some from Disney World, some from ornament exchanges here on the DIS, some we made and some from local stores.  I think my Tink topper is my Fav.



mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?
> 
> My favorite are my mother's spritz cookies.  I do not even try to modify them, except for the fact that I try to give most away, and only make them at christmas time.  Normally we've made a batch by now, and eaten it, but I'm waiting til next weekend.



No particular favorite food, there just seems to be so much more this time of year 



pjlla said:


> Have a super day!!
> 
> 
> 
> Youch!!  But honestly.... there is nothing ONLY about 11 miles!!  That is amazing!  Get yourself some new shoes now!!
> 
> **********
> 
> OKAY FRIENDS.... put on your thinking caps!  DD and I need an idea.   She needs to spearhead a community service for NHS and we are trying to think of something original.  Here are the criteria....
> 
> food drive, coat drive, clothing drive, penny drive have already been done.  She is already collecting can tabs for Shriner's hospital for her Rainbow Girls activity.  It doesn't have to be done now, before Christmas, but she'd like to at least get an idea going.  We would like to NOT have it be anything where she has to collecting large quantities of bulky items.  We don't have a truck or large mini-van available for transporting stuff.
> 
> We were both thinking, in this economy, it would be nice if it were something that didn't take a lot of $$ from each person.... like collecting something that might otherwise go to waste (similar to the can tab thing).  I had suggested collecting used cell phones.  I believe there are a few organizations out there that collect them and somehow it benefits veterans/soldiers (not sure exactly how).
> 
> She thought it would be nice if it could benefit something  local, as opposed to something international (I had suggested Heifer International or Feed the World type of idea).  But a coat drive and food drive for our local food pantry have already been done recently.
> 
> She would like to do something to benefit Project Linus (as she was the recipient of a blanket from them a few years ago), but she doesn't have the funds, the skills, or the man power to create any number of blankets.
> 
> ANYHOW.... ANY IDEAS OUT THERE??  Thanks in advance.................P



She could organize a Holiday card drive for the military.  They've been doing it at bowling on Saturdays then they are distributed to soldiers overseas. 

My other thought was to collect old prescription glasses and donate them to the Lyons Club.  They have drop off boxes at various locations in communities, but I'm sure they would appreciate the extra effort.  My understanding is that the glasses are tested for prescription and given to people in third world countries.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
*Congratulations aamomma!* 

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------38!
not reporting in for 1 week-----6
not reporting in for 2 weeks----5
not reporting in for 3 weeks----2
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------24
gains-----------------------------5
maintains------------------------7
losses----------------------------11
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 13!
This weeks group loss = 13.3 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.30 %  
Total group weight loss so far 368.6 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
27%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 13? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 13 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.20% - MickeyMagic 
#9- 0.24% - EDuke98080 
#8- 0.27% - buzz5985 
#7- 0.33% - dvccruiser76 
#6  - 0.48% - momofdjc 
#5- 0.70% - mvlimmex 
#4- 0.72% - liesel 
#3- 1.15% - ougrad86 
#2- 2.03% - Mrs D 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 13 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 2.50% - lovehoney *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations lovehoney!!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## jillbur

lisah0711 said:


> Lisa's QOTD, December 11th:  If you celebrate Christmas and put up a Christmas tree do you have some Disney ornaments on it? If yes, what is your favorite one? If you don't have a favorite Disney ornament, what is your favorite?



We actually have an all red and white tree, so all the ornaments are red and white bulbs. I am shooting for a Disney tree for next year for in my dining room. I am going to look for some sales after Christmas. I enjoy glass ornaments & would love a Mickey head tree!




lisah0711 said:


> I'm having a hard time convincing myself to get outside to run, too.  Some of it is the cold and some is worrying about slipping on frost or ice.  Is there an indoor track near you?
> 
> I did a little research about running in the cold.  There seems to be a lot of worrying about man parts getting too frosty.    But I did find this Runners World article by Jeff Galloway that might be helpful http://www.runnersworld.com/article/1,7120,s6-238-267-589-13389-0,00.html
> 
> I know for myself if it gets below the 30's I have to have a scarf or I start coughing.
> 
> It's darn tough to work out outside in the winter for sure but you will be so happy that you did when spring rolls around.



Thanks! I'll check out this article later. I'm hoping to get out tomorrow~it's supposed to be in the 40s  lol. I just don't like cold!




Rose&Mike said:


> I wanted to respond to the comments on exercising in the cold. Several years ago I had a nasty respiratory infection that lasted all winter. One of the things that came out of it--I developed a reaction to cold air. Everytime I walked outside--even to get in the car-- I coughed and wheezed. My doctor said it was essentially an asthmatic reaction to cold air. Last year I did a bunch of research on it, and it really isn't uncommon.
> 
> Here's how I handle it. When the temp is below ~40 I have a fleece neck thingy that I wear over my mouth and nose when I run. I put a safety pin in it and it stays in place. There are ski masks that would work for this, but I think they are kind of scary looking. If I have a cold/respiratory thing, I don't run outside. It's a recipe for wheezing. If you are coughing and coughing after exercising outside in the cold, it's a good indication you are having an "allergic" reaction to the cold. My doctor a couple  of years ago said I could get an inhaler, but I try to avoid meds if at all possible, and wearing something over my mouth and nose so that the air I am breathing is warm and moist does the trick. The issue is that the air is COLD and DRY. Of course, YMMV, but this does the trick for me. I would say if you have never had a problem with this before, it might be worth a call to the doctor to make sure nothing more serious is going on.



I asked for money and cold weather gear for Christmas. I am hoping to at least get gloves. With the money, I am planning to get running tights, a hat, and something for over my mouth/nose (and not a ski mask~they do look scary! I'm not robbing a bank, Officer, I swear I'm going running when it's 14 degrees lol). 




mikamah said:


> Good Morning!  Figured I'd post a qotd today.
> What is your favorite holiday food this time of year?  With your healthy lifestyle have you modified any of your favorite holiday recipes to make them healthier?



Although I love cookies (I'm sure I mentioned that a few times ), my favorite food is my grandma's Christmas Eve fish and her homemade pierogies. However, she's not able to make pierogies anymore. She had a minor stroke a few years back and her hands are too weak. And, this year she does not want to make the fish. So, I volunteered. It is awesome...and fried. And, it's a three day process that I won't get into. I offered to make some broiled and my gradmas almost fainted lol. So, fried it is! I guess it's a splurge. We have a no meat Christmas Eve and eat kielbasa as soon as midnight strikes! It's a great family tradition (Polish/Slovak) that I can't wait to pass on to my kids. They love Christmas Eve!




mikamah said:


> *Janis*_ I did try the blanket but she pulled it through the crate and chewed it up and almost broke the crate pulling it through.  I moved the crate in to the living/playroom and let ds sleep on the couch last night, and she went out with him. She woke and barked a couple times, so I came out and didn't speak to her, but she saw me, and then she stopped and didn't bark again all night.  I want to be tough, but it's hard.  But I know she need to be in the crate when we are gone, and sleeping.  So alll in all, I'd say it is coming along.  Thanks for the advice.



The best advice I have is to hang in there. We adopted our dog from a kill shelter and she was about 1 year old. Our first couple months were horrible. She had separation anxiety beyond belief. If we walked outside without her, she jumped on the blinds to look outside. So, 2 blinds ripped. She refused to go in the crate so she was bribed with lots of treats and hotdogs! She took obedience classes and was validictorian. Then we went home and she was a totally different dog. We had her crate in our entry way archway into the living room, and one day she decided to tear the black plastic bottom apart and tear a 1 foot square section of our carpet and padding up while we were gone. Good news? We found out we have beautiful hardwoods underneath the carpet. And, she could bunny hop our fence and sprinted down the street numerous times. Oh, and this dog (Australian Cattle Dog~which is smarter than my husband and I combined) watched the neighbor dog use it's nose to open it's back door. So, she decided to jump the fence and open my neighbor's back door while I was in the kitchen. She was just hanging out in his kitchen! But, after a couple rough months, she is great (although get's into the garbage every so often). She willingly lays in her crate when we are putting on our shoes and just to sleep. She loves my kids and is very protective of them which makes DH happy for when he works midnight. And, she needs lots of exercise, so it's healthy for the family. So, stick with the tough times and lack of sleep. I always say, having a dog is worse than a baby!!


*pjlla*~I'm not sure what kind of service activity she needs, but how about planting a community garden? Some kids I teach plant flowers ever spring in a low income area. Or maybe organizing a flower garden at a school or nursing home. She could also build bird houses and bird feeders for a local park or school. 

My boys (with boy scouts) bake cookies once a month and donate them to Meals on Wheels. 

I also know some local high school students who volunteer to help a group of Lifeskills students go swimming weekly. They get in the pool and help them move and swim (some are in wheelchairs and it's great to see them smile and try to move as best they can).

DH suggests a blood drive. You can make it a competition to get more people to come (example~a local place had a Steelers/Browns blood drive and they wanted to see how many fans would show up to support their favorite team. They also gave away tickets to a Steeler/Browns game in drawing for anyone who donated. Btw~we live between Pittsburgh and Cleveland right on the PA/OH border so this was a big deal. I live in PA but can walk to Ohio if I really wanted...it's about 2-3 miles.).

Good luck and I think it's so great when kids get involved in the community! I am trying to teach my own kids to give back.

Jill


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 13 out of 14 weeks, so the challenge is 93% complete.


akhaloha  20.00
bellebookworm9  13.46
buzz5985  48.40
ClassicPooh2  50.00
Desiree  47.33
Disneywedding2010  36.05
dvccruiser76  42.31
EDuke98080  34.29
jillbur  58.82
lovehoney  73.75
lovetoscrap  20.00
MickeyMagic  75.78
Mrs D  75.00
mvlimmex  60.00
pjstevens  33.33
SettinSail  14.84
thunderbird1  26.00
wickeys friend  40.00
Worfiedoodles  28.00 


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## buzz5985

pjlla said:


> Have a super day!!
> 
> 
> 
> Youch!!  But honestly.... there is nothing ONLY about 11 miles!!  That is amazing!  Get yourself some new shoes now!!
> 
> **********
> 
> OKAY FRIENDS.... put on your thinking caps!  DD and I need an idea.   She needs to spearhead a community service for NHS and we are trying to think of something original.  Here are the criteria....
> 
> food drive, coat drive, clothing drive, penny drive have already been done.  She is already collecting can tabs for Shriner's hospital for her Rainbow Girls activity.  It doesn't have to be done now, before Christmas, but she'd like to at least get an idea going.  We would like to NOT have it be anything where she has to collecting large quantities of bulky items.  We don't have a truck or large mini-van available for transporting stuff.
> 
> We were both thinking, in this economy, it would be nice if it were something that didn't take a lot of $$ from each person.... like collecting something that might otherwise go to waste (similar to the can tab thing).  I had suggested collecting used cell phones.  I believe there are a few organizations out there that collect them and somehow it benefits veterans/soldiers (not sure exactly how).
> 
> She thought it would be nice if it could benefit something  local, as opposed to something international (I had suggested Heifer International or Feed the World type of idea).  But a coat drive and food drive for our local food pantry have already been done recently.
> 
> She would like to do something to benefit Project Linus (as she was the recipient of a blanket from them a few years ago), but she doesn't have the funds, the skills, or the man power to create any number of blankets.
> 
> ANYHOW.... ANY IDEAS OUT THERE??  Thanks in advance.................P



Just throwing out some of our Eagle Scout projects that I can remember - cleaning a town forest of trash, one boy put out collection bins for flags to be destroyed then conducted a flag burning - that was a huge success.  He passed away soon after, but the troop continues this effort.  At the cub scout level we did Project Linus - we asked for the no sew fleece as donations from our churches and we spent the night clipping and tyeing knots for the project.  One scout put stickers on drainage grates not to dump hazardous waste into it.  Another scout set up carpools at the schools for pick up and drop off duties.  My son volunteered to coach a 7-8 yo lacrosse team - he loved that.  

At the school level - we have older kids mentor the younger ones after school - helping with homework etc.  My DS benefited from that practice in 5th grade.  Start a recyle program??  DS, now a freshman in HS, stays on Tuesday to bring all recyle's out to the recylce dumpster.  





dumbo_buddy said:


> does the community service have to involve the collection of something? i was thinking that it would be nice to organize a group of people (or will it count if she just does it herself?) to visit a local nursing home. our mommy and me class has been having our holiday parties (halloween, christmas) at the assisted living residence nearby and the folks absolutely love it. maybe DD can do something where she visits someone once a week? and if it needs to be a group thing she could get people to each visit one person once a week. my grandpa is *this* close to going to an old folks home and i really think he should be there because at least he'd have someone to talk to. i know he'd give anything just to have someone listen to him talk about the old days, even just for an hour a week. (he lives in PA over 4 hours away and it's too far for us to visit often enough)



My DF lives in an Assisted Living Community - and you wouldn't believe how much more active he is now.  He goes dancing on Fridays, out to Dunkin Donuts daily, bowling, the movies.  I don't think he had gone to the movies since 1965!!!!  LOL  Great places.  Very active group of people.  

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning.

I didn't get much done yesterday.  After I got home from math team I made dinner and then just relaxed.  Today I have to stay after school and then go to a wake.  I was going to go to the local high school's winter concert but I really need to get some things done around here so I think I can skip it this year.

QOTD Our menus change every year so I really don't have a favorite.  This year my mother is making pulled pork, my db is making chili.  I told my mother I would bring a veggie platter and make an apple pie.  I know my sons will be happy.  

Congrats to all the winner this week 

You have gotten some really great ideas.  One of my students makes cake balls and carries them around in a small insulated tote.  She sells them for $1 each and donates the money to St. Jude. 

One of our scouts recently asked for donations to put up markers in a local cemetary to honor Civil War Veterans.  He had enough money left over to do the same for the soliders from the War of 1812.  This takes money but the other thing he did was make a map with GPS markings to locate them all and is then giving the map to the local historical society.  The first part takes money but the second part just takes man hours. 

YOu could also clean a cemetary.  This is what my sons did. 


Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all our superstars, especially our Biggest Loser, *lovehoney!* 

It takes a lot of determination and hard work to stick it out until the end of a challenge, especially a this time of year!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?



Oh, thank you Fairy Godmother!  I will enjoy the Osborne Lights so much!    I've seen You Tube video that they've adding some effects on the ceiling they did not have when I saw it in 2009.  I'm also determined to find the location of the purple cat . . . a Halloween decoration that is always hidden in a different place each year.  

*Maria* and *Pamela* a special thank you to each of you for reminding me to celebrate my accomplishments instead of focusing on my shortcomings.   

I loved all the charity suggestions, too.  I have to say that I liked *Rose's* idea about the books the best because I am such a bibliophile.  

*Shawn,* so nice to see you.  I was wondering about you, too.   

I am so darn happy today, if I was a bird I would be chirping my little head off.    I had my whoosh and have a brand new number on the scale that puts me at 29 pounds lost for this challenge and keeps me well on track for my goal for the Tink.    I got some new shoes yesterday and was at the track at 5:00 am to give them a spin and I feel so much better.  Life is good.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?
> 
> Maria



OSBORNE LIGHTS!!!! Hands down!

ETA: *Lisa* we found the cat last year, that was hard! We also found numerous hidden mickeys but we were watching some people work on lights down one of the side streets and ended up getting some "help" from the lighting crew when hunting for mickeys. I think we have 4 or 5 CMs all to ourselves for about 2 hours just going over how they do things and such. I think it would actually be a really cool official disney tour.


----------



## lovehoney

Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! 

I would go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK. This is the only one I haven't seen.

I just wanted to thank everyone in the challenge.  I don't post much but I try to read the posts 2 or 3 times a week and weigh in on Fridays.  It really helps me in my endeavor to become healthy.  I'm super happy to be able to post the BL clippy this week!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?
> 
> Maria



I would totally be the nut that tries to do all of them in one day.  I want to see them all! But I think I'd have to go with either MVMCP or the Osbourne Lights. I want to go to MVMCP just to meet Belle in her amazing holiday dress, but I think the Lights would be cool too.


----------



## tigger813

Sorry I've been absent so much this challenge! Life is so hectic lately that I have been reading occasionally but had very little time to post.

My parents arrived yesterday afternoon from NC. They are home resting today while I work. I've got two clients today and then have to run Mom around and then run around with Ash for dancing and her concert tonight. 

I'm holding pretty steady though my mom said it looks like I've gained. I'm going to enjoy the holidays and then hop back into my healthy ways after the holidays are over and life hopefully gets back to normal.

Client is arriving so I had better go now!

If I don't have time to post again! Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy New and Happy Hannukah and Happy Kwanzaa and just enjoy life!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

jillbur said:


> The best advice I have is to hang in there. We adopted our dog from a kill shelter and she was about 1 year old. Our first couple months were horrible. She had separation anxiety beyond belief. If we walked outside without her, she jumped on the blinds to look outside. So, 2 blinds ripped. She refused to go in the crate so she was bribed with lots of treats and hotdogs! She took obedience classes and was validictorian. Then we went home and she was a totally different dog. We had her crate in our entry way archway into the living room, and one day she decided to tear the black plastic bottom apart and tear a 1 foot square section of our carpet and padding up while we were gone. Good news? We found out we have beautiful hardwoods underneath the carpet. And, she could bunny hop our fence and sprinted down the street numerous times. Oh, and this dog (Australian Cattle Dog~which is smarter than my husband and I combined) watched the neighbor dog use it's nose to open it's back door. So, she decided to jump the fence and open my neighbor's back door while I was in the kitchen. She was just hanging out in his kitchen! But, after a couple rough months, she is great (although get's into the garbage every so often). She willingly lays in her crate when we are putting on our shoes and just to sleep. She loves my kids and is very protective of them which makes DH happy for when he works midnight. And, she needs lots of exercise, so it's healthy for the family. So, stick with the tough times and lack of sleep. I always say, having a dog is worse than a baby!!
> 
> Jill


Thanks for sharing your story, and the advice.  I definitely will stick with it.  She needs to be in the crate when we go out and I think it will just take time for her to trust that we will be coming back.  I worked just 4 hours today and when I came home she was quiet and the pad of her crate wasn't messed up at all, so I think she was pretty calm most of the day.  The dog may be worse than a baby, but you can't leave the baby in a crate and go have a few drinks if you need to.    I agree on the exercise, it's been great for me.  No way would I have walked the past 12 days without her.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
> *Congratulations aamomma!*
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 13!
> This weeks group loss = 13.3 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.30 %
> Total group weight loss so far 368.6 pounds!
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 13 Superstars!!
> #10- 0.20% - MickeyMagic
> #9- 0.24% - EDuke98080
> #8- 0.27% - buzz5985
> #7- 0.33% - dvccruiser76
> #6  - 0.48% - momofdjc
> #5- 0.70% - mvlimmex
> #4- 0.72% - liesel
> #3- 1.15% - ougrad86
> #2- 2.03% - Mrs D
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge
> Week 13 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 2.50% - lovehoney *
> !


Congrats everyone!!  Not an easy time of year to be losing, so everyone here is a big success!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?
> 
> Maria


Aw, I love my fairy godmother, and am so grateful she is transporting me to the Candlelight Processional, the one led by Gary Sinise, and after the processional he and I are going to tour Epcot all by ourselves, especially the dark boat rides in mexico and Norway, and No, I will not behave myself. 
I chose that one because it is the only one I haven't done yet, and I just love Gary Sinise.  Not enough to do Mission Space, though. 



lisah0711 said:


> I am so darn happy today, if I was a bird I would be chirping my little head off.    I had my whoosh and have a brand new number on the scale that puts me at 29 pounds lost for this challenge and keeps me well on track for my goal for the Tink.    I got some new shoes yesterday and was at the track at 5:00 am to give them a spin and I feel so much better.  Life is good.


Whoo hoo!! You go Lisa!!  I am so very happy for you and how well you are doing!!  29 pounds in one challenge is so fantastic, and you will certainly reach your Tink goal.  Hooray for new numbers!!!



lovehoney said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone in the challenge.  I don't post much but I try to read the posts 2 or 3 times a week and weigh in on Fridays.  It really helps me in my endeavor to become healthy.  I'm super happy to be able to post the BL clippy this week!


Congrats!!  I think you were biggest loser once before, too, weren't you?  Keep up the great work!!



pjlla said:


> DH and the kids usually make his family's semi-famous oatmeal chocolate chip cookies so that there are cookies for Santa.... that's about it.  I've never tried to modify that recipe.... I think cookies can get ruined pretty easily by modifying.


Chocolate chip oatmeal cookies, you and Maria talking about them, I may need to make some.  I usually do oatmeal with white chocolate chips and craisins, but maybe I'll make half that, half chocolate chips. 



pjlla said:


> OKAY FRIENDS.... put on your thinking caps!  DD and I need an idea.   She needs to spearhead a community service for NHS and we are trying to think of something original.  Here are the criteria....
> 
> food drive, coat drive, clothing drive, penny drive have already been done.  She is already collecting can tabs for Shriner's hospital for her Rainbow Girls activity.  It doesn't have to be done now, before Christmas, but she'd like to at least get an idea going.  We would like to NOT have it be anything where she has to collecting large quantities of bulky items.  We don't have a truck or large mini-van available for transporting stuff.
> 
> We were both thinking, in this economy, it would be nice if it were something that didn't take a lot of $$ from each person.... like collecting something that might otherwise go to waste (similar to the can tab thing).  I had suggested collecting used cell phones.  I believe there are a few organizations out there that collect them and somehow it benefits veterans/soldiers (not sure exactly how).
> 
> ANYHOW.... ANY IDEAS OUT THERE??  Thanks in advance.................P


Love all the ideas you've gotten.  Having just been at the animal shelter, they are always looking for old blankets and towels there, so that is something you could collect from people, or they could donate money for the shelter too.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I love those oreo truffle things-cream cheese mixed with crushed oreos then dipped in chocolate. Not many people make them though so we don't have them often and I doubt there's really any way to modify them]


ooooh, these sound so good.  Remind me of when we went to Ohio for a cousin's wedding, we bought Buckeyes, peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate, yummy.



SettinSail said:


> Hello dear friends!     I've been horribly slack lately and I think it's been a couple of weeks since I posted.   I have been reading along here and there but have not totally kept up with everything.   Combination of slack/busy and having problems getting on the DIS too.   I see a few people mentioned that as well so it's not just me.   I am really going to try to do better in the Spring Challenge.   I need to go find that and sign up and also find the between the challenges thread.   I'll send my last weigh-in results to Sue.   Looks like I will end the challenge with a whopping 3 pound loss!    But I guess it's better than a gain.   It's time to confess that I'm only down about 8 pounds for the whole year  Again, better than a gain but I can do better next yearon't laugh, but mine is fruitcake!   We have a small company about an hour away from here that makes the most unbelieveable fruitcakes.  They are mostly nuts, no candied fruit. www.southernsupreme.com
> Everything they make is so delicious, pralines, candy, etc.  Yum!


Good to see you again.  I didn't laugh at the fruitcake, I cringed a little.  Not my favorite, but more nuts would be nice.  I didn't visit the website, there's already too many yummy things running around my brain. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Kathy* -- Do you feel like you're getting more exercise with all the walks for Poko?  I bet she's loving it!


Definitely.  In my puppy care reading I've read boredom and lack of exercise can cause problems, so I am determined to keep her very active and tire her out each evening.  She does love to walk, and what's  nice in the morning, she likes a brisk walk, with minimal sniffing, which is great exercise for both of us.  Michael is funny, likes to guess what kind of sniff she's doing, a poop, pee, or squirrel. 


donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> I didn't get much done yesterday.  After I got home from math team I made dinner and then just relaxed.


glad you relaxed a little.  I am determined not to stress out this holiday season, and relax a little more.  Which is what I'm doing now.   I could be putting the rest of the decoration out, or I could catch up with my friends here and enjoy a cup of tea, so that's what I chose.  We are heading out to walk to ds's school and pick him up soon.  It's a good walk for all of us.  

I have some steak to cook on the grill tonight while ds does homework, and cauliflower to roast.  Looking forward to that.  I haven't had it in a while. 

Enjoy the rest of the day!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?
> 
> Maria


Ok, I am cheating a bit here. I know "My Fairy Godmother"  knows what I would like best, and I know she would understand when I say I want to see the Osbourne Lights DURING the W&D Half with no pain during the race, g-f treats at the finish line and no lines in Mexico for my gf after race dinner. (They have one street lit up during the race, and it's my favorite part of the 13 miles, well that and when we see some of the characters from Spectromagic.)

****
I told Sue to put me back as a maintainer. I am back to my maintain weight, and while I would like to lose a couple more, I'm not going to worry about it right now.

*I have a question for everyone? What do you all think about changing the maintain range to +/- 3 pounds instead of +/-2 pounds? *

It might not seem like much, but I have found that as a girl, the 2 pound range can be difficult at certain times, and I am such an overachiever that I end up very stressed out if I am out of the range even by a bit. Anyhow just thought I'd throw that out there before the next challenge starts.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*QOTD: *
i'm assuming that our lovely fairy godmother is also making it the perfect weather for these events, yes? i was in disney last december (by myself with my 19 month old. dumb move) and it was SO cold there was no way i could stay out at night - and that's coming from a northerner! so assuming the temperature is at least 45 degrees i would choose the candlelight processional since i haven't done that yet.  

*lisa - *amazing weight loss!! you are so kicking you-know-what this challenge!


----------



## my3princes

Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?
> 
> Maria


We would choose MVMCP.  Rides, shows, parade... ah I wish I were truly being transported there.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I am cheating a bit here. I know "My Fairy Godmother"  knows what I would like best, and I know she would understand when I say I want to see the Osbourne Lights DURING the W&D Half with no pain during the race, g-f treats at the finish line and no lines in Mexico for my gf after race dinner. (They have one street lit up during the race, and it's my favorite part of the 13 miles, well that and when we see some of the characters from Spectromagic.)
> 
> ****
> I told Sue to put me back as a maintainer. I am back to my maintain weight, and while I would like to lose a couple more, I'm not going to worry about it right now.
> 
> *I have a question for everyone? What do you all think about changing the maintain range to +/- 3 pounds instead of +/-2 pounds? *
> 
> It might not seem like much, but I have found that as a girl, the 2 pound range can be difficult at certain times, and I am such an overachiever that I end up very stressed out if I am out of the range even by a bit. Anyhow just thought I'd throw that out there before the next challenge starts.



I think 3 lbs makes much more sense.  2 lbs comes and goes monthly with TOM


----------



## jillbur

Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?
> 
> Maria




Well, I think I would go with Osborne Lights. I've actually never done any so I guess I'd start with that one. Maybe the Fairy Godmother would like to produce warm weather and no crowds?

I've had a pretty good day today. I took my boys to get a picture taken with Santa. With my oldest being 8, I'm not so sure how long the believing in Santa will last. So, I snagged a photo and got some last minute groceries for baking/cooking this weekend. Now, I'm off to do laundry and look up some Department 56 Disney village Christmas sets I saw at a store today. DH said maybe I could get one a year.  Hehe...he doesn't know how this works! 

I am also pricing trips to Disney in January just to get an idea of cost. I would like to surprise my family with a trip in 2013 after DH graduates. We went Jan-Feb this year and loved it. So I am thinking the same time or possibly May. It looks like it should cost about the same, except airfare will be higher. I'm hoping if I book asap I can have the Disney portion paid off and then all I have to worry about is flights and hoping to snag a good offer (we had free dining this year and enjoyed it). I am getting so excited about a trip that is 13 or 17 more months away!!!

Have a great night everyone!!

Jill


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?



I have not had the pleasure of being at WDW during Christmas, so all of these sound good to me! I would pick the Candlelight Processional, as I think that would be amazing. Plus, I want to get a photo of *Kathy* with Gary Sinise! 

I do wish I could transport us all there magically, and guarantee good weather, no crowds, and lots of Disney  

I have loved reading all the replies, it is so great to see what everyone wants! Thanks for playing! 

Maria


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning 

Congrats Lisa on the wonderful weight loss this session.  That is great. 

Question of the Day 

What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?

How many trees do you set up?

We only have one (I would love 2 before the boys claim their ornaments) and my dh only wants real.  I would love to get a 2nd one but it would have to be aritficial.


QOTD  I have never been at Christmas (on our retirement wish list)   I would love to see all of them..   Many years ago we got home from Christmas Eve at my parents.  The boys were settled in bed and we turned on the tv to the old fashioned Disney Channel and the Candlelight Procession was on.  Then they changed the style of shows and we have never seen it since. 

The last coupleof days at work has been crazy.  Monday we had 5 people out and yesterday we had 4 people out.  Progress reports are due tomorrow so I need to fiinish some grading today and get things straightened out.  

I still have a lot to do for Christmas but it will get done.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> Mom said she did ours last night too!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good book-I read 6 and 7 in under 24 hours each when they came out!
> 
> *That would have been me in my younger years..... but now I am only able to read when I can find a few minutes in the day or at bed time.
> *
> 
> 
> Two things that I have participated in in the past: For my girl scout bronze award, I coordinated a children's morning at the local library. Read some stories, played a few games and did some crafts. You could also do a book drive.
> 
> For my silver award, my troop went to a local teen halfway house and re-decorated their "art" room. We painted it and put some things up on the walls, and added some curtains. We also collected toiletries and such for them.





dumbo_buddy said:


> does the community service have to involve the collection of something? i was thinking that it would be nice to organize a group of people (or will it count if she just does it herself?) to visit a local nursing home. our mommy and me class has been having our holiday parties (halloween, christmas) at the assisted living residence nearby and the folks absolutely love it. maybe DD can do something where she visits someone once a week? and if it needs to be a group thing she could get people to each visit one person once a week. my grandpa is *this* close to going to an old folks home and i really think he should be there because at least he'd have someone to talk to. i know he'd give anything just to have someone listen to him talk about the old days, even just for an hour a week. (he lives in PA over 4 hours away and it's too far for us to visit often enough)





cclovesdis said:


> I love this first idea! Maybe you could theme it with Valentine's Day? Or another holiday. Groudhog Day could be fun.
> 
> We've collected toiletries for a shelter a few times. They organization I donated them to really appreciated it as they like to send the families to their new place with supplies whenever possible as well. The shelter we donated to was for women escaping domestic violence so more often than not, the woman (and children) left unplanned.
> 
> A town organization just finished collecting money for our local food bank. I've heard that food banks prefer money because they can buy foods wholesale, so their dollar goes further than my dollar. What about a $1 bill drive? Bake sales tend to be easy. Maybe hold it during intermission of an upcoming play? (My high school had/has a play, one acts, and a musical every year.)
> 
> I am not very creative, but one organization when I was in high school sold heart-shaped cookies with personalized messages on them for Valentine's Day and the proceeds benefited another organization. That was probably very time-consuming and I remember being the only person in my homeroon who ordered any. However, they were pretty fancy. They came in plastic containers (a paper bag would be fine) and had loads of frosting on them. I'm sure something simpler would be perfect!
> 
> I think the most successful money-raising drive my high school did was: give any donation (coins/cash) and get a lollipop (like a Dum-Dum). I think they donated to Heifer, but the money could go to a local agency as well.
> 
> Good luck!





Worfiedoodles said:


> *Pamela* -- I'm fresh out of great fundraising ideas. I like Nancy's idea of doing something nice in an assisted living facility. Maybe a Valentine's Day party  for the residents, where she gets entertainment, organizes refreshments, gets Brownie troops (or something like that) to come in and serve cookies and punch, sing a few songs, etc.? You could do all kinds of things (give the ladies each a paper rose, make door decorations for their rooms, etc.), I bet the residents would be thrilled to receive a Valentine. I suspect that is a lonely day for a lot of elderly folks.
> 
> Maria





Rose&Mike said:


> I did a parent leadership project at DS inner city middle school and we did a book drive--not new books, just books you have at home and then had a night where we handed them out to families from the ms. There were tons of kids/families who never owned a book before, which made me both very sad and very happy. Sad, that they never had a book before, happy that we could help.
> 
> Mike's veterans group at work collects books and magazines a couple times a year and donates them to the local VA hospital where they are much appreciated.
> 
> Neither of these requires folks to spend money, just donate stuff they are no longer using.





my3princes said:


> She could organize a Holiday card drive for the military.  They've been doing it at bowling on Saturdays then they are distributed to soldiers overseas.
> 
> My other thought was to collect old prescription glasses and donate them to the Lyons Club.  They have drop off boxes at various locations in communities, but I'm sure they would appreciate the extra effort.  My understanding is that the glasses are tested for prescription and given to people in third world countries.





jillbur said:


> *pjlla*~I'm not sure what kind of service activity she needs, but how about planting a community garden? Some kids I teach plant flowers ever spring in a low income area. Or maybe organizing a flower garden at a school or nursing home. She could also build bird houses and bird feeders for a local park or school.
> 
> My boys (with boy scouts) bake cookies once a month and donate them to Meals on Wheels.
> 
> I also know some local high school students who volunteer to help a group of Lifeskills students go swimming weekly. They get in the pool and help them move and swim (some are in wheelchairs and it's great to see them smile and try to move as best they can).
> 
> DH suggests a blood drive. You can make it a competition to get more people to come (example~a local place had a Steelers/Browns blood drive and they wanted to see how many fans would show up to support their favorite team. They also gave away tickets to a Steeler/Browns game in drawing for anyone who donated. Btw~we live between Pittsburgh and Cleveland right on the PA/OH border so this was a big deal. I live in PA but can walk to Ohio if I really wanted...it's about 2-3 miles.).
> 
> Good luck and I think it's so great when kids get involved in the community! I am trying to teach my own kids to give back.
> 
> Jill





buzz5985 said:


> Just throwing out some of our Eagle Scout projects that I can remember - cleaning a town forest of trash, one boy put out collection bins for flags to be destroyed then conducted a flag burning - that was a huge success.  He passed away soon after, but the troop continues this effort.  At the cub scout level we did Project Linus - we asked for the no sew fleece as donations from our churches and we spent the night clipping and tyeing knots for the project.  One scout put stickers on drainage grates not to dump hazardous waste into it.  Another scout set up carpools at the schools for pick up and drop off duties.  My son volunteered to coach a 7-8 yo lacrosse team - he loved that.
> 
> At the school level - we have older kids mentor the younger ones after school - helping with homework etc.  My DS benefited from that practice in 5th grade.  Start a recyle program??  DS, now a freshman in HS, stays on Tuesday to bring all recyle's out to the recylce dumpster.
> 
> My DF lives in an Assisted Living Community - and you wouldn't believe how much more active he is now.  He goes dancing on Fridays, out to Dunkin Donuts daily, bowling, the movies.  I don't think he had gone to the movies since 1965!!!!  LOL  Great places.  Very active group of people.
> 
> Janis





donac said:


> You have gotten some really great ideas.  One of my students makes cake balls and carries them around in a small insulated tote.  She sells them for $1 each and donates the money to St. Jude.
> 
> One of our scouts recently asked for donations to put up markers in a local cemetary to honor Civil War Veterans.  He had enough money left over to do the same for the soliders from the War of 1812.  This takes money but the other thing he did was make a map with GPS markings to locate them all and is then giving the map to the local historical society.  The first part takes money but the second part just takes man hours.
> 
> YOu could also clean a cemetary.  This is what my sons did.
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



You ALL have so many great ideas!  A few really stuck out to me as possibilities, but I will have DD look at them and see what she thinks.  Thanks for taking a minute to think of all this and reply, especially during such a busy time of year!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?
> 
> Maria



Well.... I've never been to any of these. It would totally be a toss-up.  Can't I do them all?  After all, don't I get THREE wishes??? Or maybe that was just Aladdin??



lisah0711 said:


> C
> *Maria* and *Pamela* a special thank you to each of you for reminding me to celebrate my accomplishments instead of focusing on my shortcomings.
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> I am so darn happy today, if I was a bird I would be chirping my little head off.    I had my whoosh and have a brand new number on the scale that puts me at 29 pounds lost for this challenge and keeps me well on track for my goal for the Tink.    I got some new shoes yesterday and was at the track at 5:00 am to give them a spin and I feel so much better.  Life is good.
> 
> Have a great day all!



*Amazing!!!*



tigger813 said:


> Sorry I've been absent so much this challenge! Life is so hectic lately that I have been reading occasionally but had very little time to post.
> 
> My parents arrived yesterday afternoon from NC. They are home resting today while I work. I've got two clients today and then have to run Mom around and then run around with Ash for dancing and her concert tonight.
> 
> I'm holding pretty steady though my mom said it looks like I've gained. I'm going to enjoy the holidays and then hop back into my healthy ways after the holidays are over and life hopefully gets back to normal.
> 
> Client is arriving so I had better go now!
> 
> If I don't have time to post again! Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy New and Happy Hannukah and Happy Kwanzaa and just enjoy life!
> 
> TTFN



Sorry you've been so crazy busy. Hope your holiday time is fun and special, especially with all you and your family have been through this year with your mom's illness.   Merry Christmas!!



mikamah said:


> Aw, I love my fairy godmother, and am so grateful she is transporting me to the Candlelight Processional, the one led by Gary Sinise, and after the processional he and I are going to tour Epcot all by ourselves, especially the dark boat rides in mexico and Norway, and No, I will not behave myself.
> I chose that one because it is the only one I haven't done yet, and I just love Gary Sinise.  Not enough to do Mission Space, though.
> 
> He is pretty adorable!
> 
> Chocolate chip oatmeal cookies, you and Maria talking about them, I may need to make some.  I usually do oatmeal with white chocolate chips and craisins, but maybe I'll make half that, half chocolate chips.
> 
> There are lots of recipes for this cookie out there, but of course, we think that my MIL's is the best.  She actually self-published her own cookbook about 5 years ago (with the help of my SIL and niece).
> 
> Love all the ideas you've gotten.  Having just been at the animal shelter, they are always looking for old blankets and towels there, so that is something you could collect from people, or they could donate money for the shelter too.
> 
> Another great idea, and definitely one that DD would love!
> 
> Definitely.  In my puppy care reading I've read boredom and lack of exercise can cause problems, so I am determined to keep her very active and tire her out each evening.  She does love to walk, and what's  nice in the morning, she likes a brisk walk, with minimal sniffing, which is great exercise for both of us.  Michael is funny, likes to guess what kind of sniff she's doing, a poop, pee, or squirrel.
> 
> Reminds me of the dog from Up (?Dug?)....."SQUIRREL!"
> 
> glad you relaxed a little.  I am determined not to stress out this holiday season, and relax a little more.  Which is what I'm doing now.   I could be putting the rest of the decoration out, or I could catch up with my friends here and enjoy a cup of tea, so that's what I chose.  We are heading out to walk to ds's school and pick him up soon.  It's a good walk for all of us.
> 
> I have some steak to cook on the grill tonight while ds does homework, and cauliflower to roast.  Looking forward to that.  I haven't had it in a while.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day!!



Dinner sounds yummy.  I ended up making a last minute batch of chicken soup.... homemade frozen stock, leftovers from rotisserie chicken from yesterday, celery, onions, carrots.  I added black beans to my portion and DH's portion while DD added whole wheat egg noodles to her portion.  DS had a cold plate of hummus, cheese, pretzels, and steamed broccoli.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I am cheating a bit here. I know "My Fairy Godmother"  knows what I would like best, and I know she would understand when I say I want to see the Osbourne Lights DURING the W&D Half with no pain during the race, g-f treats at the finish line and no lines in Mexico for my gf after race dinner. (They have one street lit up during the race, and it's my favorite part of the 13 miles, well that and when we see some of the characters from Spectromagic.)
> 
> Of course she would~!  She wouldn't be much of a FGM if she didn't know EXACTLY what you wanted and needed!!
> 
> ****
> I told Sue to put me back as a maintainer. I am back to my maintain weight, and while I would like to lose a couple more, I'm not going to worry about it right now.
> 
> *I have a question for everyone? What do you all think about changing the maintain range to +/- 3 pounds instead of +/-2 pounds? *
> 
> It might not seem like much, but I have found that as a girl, the 2 pound range can be difficult at certain times, and I am such an overachiever that I end up very stressed out if I am out of the range even by a bit. Anyhow just thought I'd throw that out there before the next challenge starts.




I TOTALLY agree!  I usually go with the +/- 2 pounds as it is the WW standard, but in my head I kind of figure 5 pounds either side of my goal weight is okay, especially during the holiday season!!




jillbur said:


> Well, I think I would go with Osborne Lights. I've actually never done any so I guess I'd start with that one. Maybe the Fairy Godmother would like to produce warm weather and no crowds?
> 
> I've had a pretty good day today. I took my boys to get a picture taken with Santa. With my oldest being 8, I'm not so sure how long the believing in Santa will last. So, I snagged a photo and got some last minute groceries for baking/cooking this weekend. Now, I'm off to do laundry and look up some Department 56 Disney village Christmas sets I saw at a store today. DH said maybe I could get one a year.  Hehe...he doesn't know how this works!
> 
> I am also pricing trips to Disney in January just to get an idea of cost. I would like to surprise my family with a trip in 2013 after DH graduates. We went Jan-Feb this year and loved it. So I am thinking the same time or possibly May. It looks like it should cost about the same, except airfare will be higher. I'm hoping if I book asap I can have the Disney portion paid off and then all I have to worry about is flights and hoping to snag a good offer (we had free dining this year and enjoyed it). I am getting so excited about a trip that is 13 or 17 more months away!!!
> 
> Have a great night everyone!!
> 
> Jill




Disney in January is a great time to go!  We've been twice in January and would do it again in a heartbeat if we didn't have to worry about pulling the kids from school (easy to do when they were little.... impossible to do now).


donac said:


> Good Thursday morning
> 
> Congrats Lisa on the wonderful weight loss this session.  That is great.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?
> 
> How many trees do you set up?



Well..... as of right now, no tree! Haven't cut it yet!  We definitely do REAL trees.... and grow our own for the past 10+ years (although we haven't replanted recently and will run out in the next few years).

One tree only, in the living room, kind of a hodge-podge of decorations.... all of the kids special ones, the ones I got growing up, the ones the kids created in pre-school.... all of them!  The kids each have an artificial mini-tree in their room though.  Bit of a story behind those, but I don't have time to share right now.

**************

DD is off to swim, coffee made, onto my SECOND load of laundry, dishwasher unloaded and reloaded, dish-drying rack  unloaded, newspapers picked up, and DS's breakfast in the oven!  Not working today, so I will get in a run this morning (probably inside, as we were having snowflurries at 5am) before getting some wrapping done and picking up around the house! 

I'll try to pop on later to share pictures from my table at yesterday's brunch.... it was really pretty!.................P


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: fake tree! We really cheat with it too - we have a pre-lit tree that comes in three pieces. It is up in 5 minutes. When we had our dog we didn't want a real one since we knew she would eat the needles and then we just got lazy. We also have a tiny one that's about a foot and a half tall that sits on an end table. If we ever get a bigger house we want another tree that is Disney themed. One day...

Morning to all!! I would like to go on the trip when *Kathy* meets Gary sinise. I just hope he doesn't have the bad hair plugs like he does in mission space!

I've been doing some crazy binging the last couple of days. The stress and lack of sleep from caring for two little ones is getting to me a little. I need to reign it in bc I have a terrible stomach ache. The baby has been having gas issues too and I wonder if that's my fault. I need to remember that I'm nursing and need to eat better. Oh the guilt. 

*Pamela* let us know what your daughter decides to do!makes me realize I should be doing more!!

I think the 3 lbs for maintain is a good idea, *rose*. Our monthly friend makes a 2 lb gain look like nothing. The three lb limit makes more sense. 

Have a great and healthy day everyone!!


----------



## my3princes

We have 2 artificial trees, one all Disney ornaments and one with our other ornaments.  This year, however, we chose to only put up the Disney tree (at least for now )

Deb


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?
> 
> How many trees do you set up?



We have both but this year the main tree is real. Cut it down at a tree farm last weekend. 
It's a hodge podge of decorations but mostly Disney. 
When we go to Disney we have a fake 4 foot tree that we put in checked luggage, and a handful of decorations for that. 

We put up 5 - 6 trees every year at the house. Big one in the living room, a really small one in the bathroom, one in the boys room, one in our room, the Disney one in the dining/craft room and sometimes one in the kitchen if I have a place to put it. 
Not sure if we'll get that far this year, our main tree is still out in the garage!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Hello all-I am back from our WDW trip. 
 We had a terrific time, the weather was great,shorts everyday but one ,the crowds low to moderate on the weekend. 

We were able to do most everything we hoped to- the Christmas party, O=lights, sleigh ride, saw CP from the standing area, we did the sleigh ride at Ft wilderness, 2 movies at the fork and dine at amc DTD,mini golf,afternoon shopping at outlets, DTD shopping and the GF gingerbread house.  

Lots to do, lots of walking , but WAY to much junk food.  I can tell I am heavier but am not getting on that scale today.  I jsut want to at least get on my TM.

I have sooo much catching up to do with shopping, laundry,decorating,wrapping gifts(have not started that),baking,  and let's not forget the kids are homeschooled...they want the rest of the month off but that's alittle too long for a break.

QOTD--Trees- We have 3 in the house, 1  fake in the FR ,which is where all the realtives and friends gifts go, and a real one(just went and got it last night) in the LR where all our Christmas am presents go.  The 3rd is a 4 ft fake in my one DS room from when they were younger and we still put it up. I would have more if DH would let me but he won't go for it.

OK-now that I cked in I feel I can get back on track and to real life.  I would not have lost any weight if I had not found these boards.  I lurked for a while before joining the BL group.  Somehow, seeing real people like myself do it made it seem possible.  I finally realize if I stick to it, I will keep seeing that scale go down.  Thanks to all of you for that.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

Who watched the BL finale last night?    Next season looks pretty interesting.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> ETA: *Lisa* we found the cat last year, that was hard! We also found numerous hidden mickeys but we were watching some people work on lights down one of the side streets and ended up getting some "help" from the lighting crew when hunting for mickeys. I think we have 4 or 5 CMs all to ourselves for about 2 hours just going over how they do things and such. I think it would actually be a really cool official disney tour.


 
What a great time for you and your family, *Buffy!*  I haven't heard where the cat is this year.  We had to have some CM help to find it in 2009.  *BUT IF YOU KNOW WHERE IT IS DON'T POST IT BECAUSE ROSE WANTS TO BE SURPRISED AND SHE WILL TELL US LATER. *



lovehoney said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events!
> 
> I would go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK. This is the only one I haven't seen.
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone in the challenge.  I don't post much but I try to read the posts 2 or 3 times a week and weigh in on Fridays.  It really helps me in my endeavor to become healthy.  I'm super happy to be able to post the BL clippy this week!


 
Congratulations on being the BL this week!    That clippie looks great on you!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> I would totally be the nut that tries to do all of them in one day.  I want to see them all! But I think I'd have to go with either MVMCP or the Osbourne Lights. I want to go to MVMCP just to meet Belle in her amazing holiday dress, but I think the Lights would be cool too.


 
That would be a feat if you could do all that in one day, *Gretchen!* 



tigger813 said:


> Sorry I've been absent so much this challenge! Life is so hectic lately that I have been reading occasionally but had very little time to post.
> 
> My parents arrived yesterday afternoon from NC. They are home resting today while I work. I've got two clients today and then have to run Mom around and then run around with Ash for dancing and her concert tonight.
> 
> I'm holding pretty steady though my mom said it looks like I've gained. I'm going to enjoy the holidays and then hop back into my healthy ways after the holidays are over and life hopefully gets back to normal.
> 
> Client is arriving so I had better go now!
> 
> If I don't have time to post again! Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy New and Happy Hannukah and Happy Kwanzaa and just enjoy life!
> 
> TTFN


 
Same to you, *Tracey!*   Glad your folks are there safely.  



mikamah said:


> Aw, I love my fairy godmother, and am so grateful she is transporting me to the Candlelight Processional, the one led by Gary Sinise, and after the processional he and I are going to tour Epcot all by ourselves, especially the dark boat rides in mexico and Norway, and No, I will not behave myself.
> I chose that one because it is the only one I haven't done yet, and I just love Gary Sinise.  Not enough to do Mission Space, though.


 
Really?  You've never done Mission Space even on the green side?  I'm betting with your thrill rider that you will be experiencing that ride some time soon.    Just remember green = go! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *I have a question for everyone? What do you all think about changing the maintain range to +/- 3 pounds instead of +/-2 pounds? *


 
I think a 3 pound maintain is a great idea, *Rose!*  



dumbo_buddy said:


> *QOTD: *
> i'm assuming that our lovely fairy godmother is also making it the perfect weather for these events, yes? i was in disney last december (by myself with my 19 month old. dumb move) and it was SO cold there was no way i could stay out at night - and that's coming from a northerner! so assuming the temperature is at least 45 degrees i would choose the candlelight processional since i haven't done that yet.


 
ITA it always seems colder in FL -- I think it has something to do with the humidity.    You are a brave soul for sure, *Nancy.* 

BRB with the rest of my replies.


----------



## lisah0711

Had a little trouble with there from the smilie police and the poof fairy.  



jillbur said:


> I am also pricing trips to Disney in January just to get an idea of cost. I would like to surprise my family with a trip in 2013 after DH graduates. We went Jan-Feb this year and loved it. So I am thinking the same time or possibly May. It looks like it should cost about the same, except airfare will be higher. I'm hoping if I book asap I can have the Disney portion paid off and then all I have to worry about is flights and hoping to snag a good offer (we had free dining this year and enjoyed it). I am getting so excited about a trip that is 13 or 17 more months away!!!


 
It's never too early to get excited about a Disney trip!    I think that you should consider going in January 2013 and running a Disney race.    There are several of us who hoping to do that.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have not had the pleasure of being at WDW during Christmas, so all of these sound good to me! I would pick the Candlelight Processional, as I think that would be amazing. Plus, I want to get a photo of *Kathy* with Gary Sinise!
> 
> I do wish I could transport us all there magically, and guarantee good weather, no crowds, and lots of Disney
> 
> I have loved reading all the replies, it is so great to see what everyone wants! Thanks for playing!
> 
> Maria


 
Great question, *Maria!*  Thanks!  



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning
> 
> Congrats Lisa on the wonderful weight loss this session.  That is great.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?
> 
> How many trees do you set up?


 
Thanks for today's QOTD, *Dona.*

We have three trees.  The aluminum tree in the office upstairs that I already told you about.  We also have our Disney tree in the sunroom, that is artificial and white with pastel multicolor lights.  Then we have our son's (and pets) first real tree with multicolor lights in the living room.  So far it is surviving.  



pjlla said:


> I'll try to pop on later to share pictures from my table at yesterday's brunch.... it was really pretty!.................P


 
Looking forward to seeing your pics, *Pamela!*



my3princes said:


> We have 2 artificial trees, one all Disney ornaments and one with our other ornaments.  This year, however, we chose to only put up the Disney tree (at least for now )


 
Still 12 days to get that other tree up! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have not had the pleasure of being at WDW during Christmas, so all of these sound good to me! I would pick the Candlelight Processional, as I think that would be amazing. Plus, I want to get a photo of *Kathy* with Gary Sinise!
> 
> I do wish I could transport us all there magically, and guarantee good weather, no crowds, and lots of Disney
> 
> I have loved reading all the replies, it is so great to see what everyone wants! Thanks for playing!
> 
> Maria


 
Great question, *Maria!*  Thanks!  



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning
> 
> Congrats Lisa on the wonderful weight loss this session.  That is great.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?
> 
> How many trees do you set up?


 
Thanks for today's QOTD, *Dona.*

We have three trees.  The aluminum tree in the office upstairs that I already told you about.  We also have our Disney tree in the sunroom, that is artificial and white with pastel multicolor lights.  Then we have our son's (and pets) first real tree with multicolor lights in the living room.  So far it is surviving.  



pjlla said:


> I'll try to pop on later to share pictures from my table at yesterday's brunch.... it was really pretty!.................P


 
Looking forward to seeing your pics, *Pamela!*



my3princes said:


> We have 2 artificial trees, one all Disney ornaments and one with our other ornaments.  This year, however, we chose to only put up the Disney tree (at least for now )


 
Still 12 days to get that other tree up! 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> We have both but this year the main tree is real. Cut it down at a tree farm last weekend.
> It's a hodge podge of decorations but mostly Disney.
> When we go to Disney we have a fake 4 foot tree that we put in checked luggage, and a handful of decorations for that.
> 
> We put up 5 - 6 trees every year at the house. Big one in the living room, a really small one in the bathroom, one in the boys room, one in our room, the Disney one in the dining/craft room and sometimes one in the kitchen if I have a place to put it.
> Not sure if we'll get that far this year, our main tree is still out in the garage!


 
I think you win the prize for the most trees -- sounds like fun!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

****If anyone posts where the cat is at this year, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post spoiler alert. We really like finding it. *

After the year I have had, this will quite possibly be the highlight.


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> ****If anyone posts where the cat is at this year, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post spoiler alert. We really like finding it. *
> 
> After the year I have had, this will quite possibly be the highlight.



Sorry *Rose!*  I edited my post so hopefully no one will spill the beans.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> Sorry *Rose!*  I edited my post so hopefully no one will spill the beans.


Thanks.


----------



## pjlla

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Hello all-I am back from our WDW trip.
> We had a terrific time, the weather was great,shorts everyday but one ,the crowds low to moderate on the weekend.
> 
> We were able to do most everything we hoped to- the Christmas party, O=lights, sleigh ride, saw CP from the standing area, we did the sleigh ride at Ft wilderness, 2 movies at the fork and dine at amc DTD,mini golf,afternoon shopping at outlets, DTD shopping and the GF gingerbread house.
> 
> Lots to do, lots of walking , but WAY to much junk food.  I can tell I am heavier but am not getting on that scale today.  I jsut want to at least get on my TM.
> 
> I have sooo much catching up to do with shopping, laundry,decorating,wrapping gifts(have not started that),baking,  and let's not forget the kids are homeschooled...they want the rest of the month off but that's alittle too long for a break.
> 
> QOTD--Trees- We have 3 in the house, 1  fake in the FR ,which is where all the realtives and friends gifts go, and a real one(just went and got it last night) in the LR where all our Christmas am presents go.  The 3rd is a 4 ft fake in my one DS room from when they were younger and we still put it up. I would have more if DH would let me but he won't go for it.
> 
> OK-now that I cked in I feel I can get back on track and to real life.  I would not have lost any weight if I had not found these boards.  I lurked for a while before joining the BL group.  Somehow, seeing real people like myself do it made it seem possible.  I finally realize if I stick to it, I will keep seeing that scale go down.  Thanks to all of you for that.



Sounds like a terrific trip!  Share a picture or two when you get a chance!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> Who watched the BL finale last night?    Next season looks pretty interesting.
> 
> Had to go to sleep before it was over, but watched the rest this morning.  Without saying any names, I'll just say that the at-home winner was a surprise to me, but the BIG winner/loser wasn't.
> 
> BRB with the rest of my replies.





Rose&Mike said:


> ****If anyone posts where the cat is at this year, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post spoiler alert. We really like finding it. *
> 
> After the year I have had, this will quite possibly be the highlight.



Awww... I'm sure if you think hard you can come up with at least ONE other highlight for this year!  

***********

Here is a photo of yesterday's table setting.  Sorry it is poor quality.... forgot my regular camera and had to use cell phone without a flash.  

If you look carefully you can see the silver snowflakes and white snowflakes scattered on the table.  Wish I had thought to light the lanterns BEFORE taking the photo.... oh well, you get the idea.  When I do it for Christmas Eve here at home I will add just a bit of greenery around the lanterns.







Busy day here, gotta keep moving!................P


----------



## bellebookworm9

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?
> 
> How many trees do you set up?



We have three artificial trees. The first is a small fiber optic one that sits on the tea cart by the front window. No decorations or anything on it.

The next is my fiber optic tree that I bought last year. It is also small, and has small silver and lilac ball ornaments and a silver star. It is at school with me, but when I go home it sits on my dresser.

Our last tree is the big one in the living room. When I was younger it was real, then we got an artificial one from my mom's cousin. When that one died, we had a year with a real tree and decided never again-the trunk sawing in the basement was awful. I went home today and the (newer artificial) tree was set up, and instead of our normal ornaments, Mom bought big gold and light blue balls. She also bought a new star topper and strung up some lights. The lights are a little awkward as they're bigger and kind of clash with the ornaments-we think white ones would look better.


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?
> 
> How many trees do you set up?


We used to only do real, but ds is terribly allergic. The allergist told us that the allergens from Christmas trees stays in the house (ventilation system) for months...so we haven't had a real tree for 17 years, and I must say I like the convenience of the artificial trees.

So we have one in our family room. In the past we have had one in our basement, one in our formal living room (front of the house) and a feather tree--very cool, I must say. 

This year I have been lazy and only set up the one in the family room. We got a new one this year and it has gold glitter the ends of the branches. I love it! It really is a beautiful tree. It is all red and gold ornaments except for Tom's baby ornament and  Goofy and Donald ornament which are part of a set. The other trees have themes as well.

*****
So if it's ok then, I think I will suggest at the start of the next challenge that we go to +/- 3 pounds. Once the new challenge is posted.


----------



## SettinSail

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?
> 
> How many trees do you set up?



We have an artificial tree and we love it, so much easier.  I was one of those who swore I would NEVER have an artificial tree but 4-5 years ago we just had a lightbulb moment and realized how much cheaper and easier it would be and we went for it.   We even hauled it to Germany and back and it survived.   We only put up the one tree and it is loaded with ~ 300 ornaments.  I think I am going to get rid of a few ornaments each year.  I am getting so tired of putting them all out and then wrapping them all back up again!   I was so disappointed when we got the tree out this year as this house has a beautiful bay window in front that the tree would look great in but unfortunately it's set off from the rest of the room in a little alcove and the ceiling is not as tall and it would not fit!  So we have it in the family room where we can only see it from inside the house.  We are enjoying it though.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> Who watched the BL finale last night?    Next season looks pretty interesting.



ME   They all looked GREAT!!!   Super motivating for me.   I really wanted Antone to win; don't care for John too much.   I didn't like Deb winning the at-home prize either!   Becky was my fav and she looked great.  Next season does look interesting!  I loved the sneak peek where Bob killed Santa   I thought it was odd they did not say "good-bye" to Anna or even mention that she would not be on next season.  Also thought it was odd that John worked so closely with Dolvette but gave Bob all the credit.

Lisa, congrats on your fantastic weight loss this challenge

I am super jealous and hope you win the challenge!  



pjlla said:


> If you look carefully you can see the silver snowflakes and white snowflakes scattered on the table.  Wish I had thought to light the lanterns BEFORE taking the photo.... oh well, you get the idea.  When I do it for Christmas Eve here at home I will add just a bit of greenery around the lanterns.



Pam, the table is beautiful   I missed what the occasion was but it looks great.

Kathy, sounds like Poka is doing great.  Gary Sinese ??  (ew)  Although I really LIKE him, he seems like a great guy.

Nancy, enjoy your newborn    Poor little thing with gas
How is Thomas doing?

Dona, that is a lot of missing teachers!  Good luck getting progress reports done

4Holidays, your trip sounds great.

Hello to everyone else.   It is getting late and I need to get to bed.  Took DS clothes shopping tonight. Bad time of year but he was in bad need of new clothes.  We finally demanded that he quit wearing the same 2 Tshirts over and over to school and he said umMom that's all that fits me and he was right!
Ugh, bad Mom.  I guess at this age you have to really keep an eye on things like that.  Can't believe he is already wearing Men's medium at age 14 and he's really not that large ~5'8 and 145 lbs.  He has decided he's no longer a basebal player but now a soccer player.  He did play for his school in Germany last year but now that we are home it does not seem there are rec teams for this age level.  We can only find classic soccer leagues and they are expensive!!! 

Have a great day tomorrow and see you then.

Rose, I agree with 3 pounds too


----------



## buzz5985

ougrad86 said:


> I hope that cold clears up.  It is miserable when it just keeps on going.  Hope your up-and-at-'em soon
> 
> 
> 
> Federally-owned...hope they have a fitness center...or bring alot of books!  Unless they keep you studying at night...
> 
> Carol



No studying involved.  I will be bringing my laptop - for the DIS of course.    And I promised myself I would enter recipes into my Living Cookbook database.  And try to take the online course for Photoshop Elements.  I need to be away longer to get it all done.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Maria's QOTD: Bippidy Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother will magically transport you to one of four special events! Your choices are all WDW favorites! Will you go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at the MK, the Candlelight Processional at Epcot, the Osborne Lights at DS, or Mickey's Jingle Jammin' Parade at AK? Why did you choose your special treat?
> 
> Maria



I would probably go to the Candlelight Processional.  I haven't been to that in about 10 years.  



lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations to all our superstars, especially our Biggest Loser, *lovehoney!*
> 
> It takes a lot of determination and hard work to stick it out until the end of a challenge, especially a this time of year!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you Fairy Godmother!  I will enjoy the Osborne Lights so much!    I've seen You Tube video that they've adding some effects on the ceiling they did not have when I saw it in 2009.  I'm also determined to find the location of the purple cat . . . a Halloween decoration that is always hidden in a different place each year.
> 
> *Maria* and *Pamela* a special thank you to each of you for reminding me to celebrate my accomplishments instead of focusing on my shortcomings.
> 
> I loved all the charity suggestions, too.  I have to say that I liked *Rose's* idea about the books the best because I am such a bibliophile.
> 
> *Shawn,* so nice to see you.  I was wondering about you, too.
> 
> I am so darn happy today, if I was a bird I would be chirping my little head off.    I had my whoosh and have a brand new number on the scale that puts me at 29 pounds lost for this challenge and keeps me well on track for my goal for the Tink.    I got some new shoes yesterday and was at the track at 5:00 am to give them a spin and I feel so much better.  Life is good.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Great job on your weight loss!!!!  



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning
> 
> Congrats Lisa on the wonderful weight loss this session.  That is great.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What kind of tree do you have real or artificial?
> 
> How many trees do you set up?
> 
> We only have one (I would love 2 before the boys claim their ornaments) and my dh only wants real.  I would love to get a 2nd one but it would have to be aritficial.
> 
> 
> QOTD  I have never been at Christmas (on our retirement wish list)   I would love to see all of them..   Many years ago we got home from Christmas Eve at my parents.  The boys were settled in bed and we turned on the tv to the old fashioned Disney Channel and the Candlelight Procession was on.  Then they changed the style of shows and we have never seen it since.
> 
> The last coupleof days at work has been crazy.  Monday we had 5 people out and yesterday we had 4 people out.  Progress reports are due tomorrow so I need to fiinish some grading today and get things straightened out.
> 
> I still have a lot to do for Christmas but it will get done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I have one real tree for the past 6 years.  Before that we had an artificial tree - when it was 26 Christmases old - we put it out of it's misery.  



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> Who watched the BL finale last night?    Next season looks pretty interesting.



I did, and I am extremely happy with who won.  SPOILER ALERT ABOUT BL WINNER DON"T READ FURTHER>.....  I never saw anyone on that show talk so emotionally about and to his wife.  It just touched my heart.  

OK SPOILER DONE - I didn't mention any names.  Did you notice the total percentage of weight loss dropped this year??  Usually the winners lose at least 50% of their body weight.  This year 48% and 44%.  I am looking forward to the new season.  Looks like they are going to try to shake things up.  This season was boring, no real personalities came out.  

I was done shopping.  Last night my son called me when I was on my way to work - Mom I need to dress up tomorrow, shirt and tie, because I have a wrestling meet - I don't want to wear what I wore last week.  Can you get me a tie to go with my purple shirt???  So being the good Mom that I am - there is a Marshalls right next to the Christmas Annex I am working at.  Ran in bought a black tie, and spent $80 dollars in 3 minutes.  Underwear, socks, toy for the dog, cross pen, chocolate for DH.  I really have an illness when it comes to shopping, it's why I never go, I spend, spend, spend.  

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone. 

I was supposed to bake a bisquick quiche last night.  I finished cooking the thing and realized that I left out the eggs.  So I am calling it a ham and cheese biscuit.  

I haven't finished my progress reports but I have until the end of the day.  

I have to go in and help set up for the monthly birthday breakfast.  It may be a disaster since the person who usually is in charge of the set up is out.  I was going to take the day off but with her being out I can't do that.  I may take tomorrow off to get somethings done.  

I ordered my ds2 a camera last night.  He is headed back to Gambia in Jan for 10 days.  the problem with his last camera (besides that it is 7 yrs old) is the dust from some of his trips.  This one is dustproof and waterproof.  He wants some tshirts and hiking pants and socks that we need to pick up this weekend.  I think these are for his trip.  

Off to get dressed and get to school.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Since I'm up super early for a final surfweb I'll post a fun QOTD.

QOTD 12/15:

What Disney song best describes you? It can be anything, from the parks and resorts to the movies.


----------



## bellebookworm9

bellebookworm9 said:


> Since I'm up super early for a final surfweb I'll post a fun QOTD.
> 
> QOTD 12/15:
> 
> What Disney song best describes you? It can be anything, from the parks and resorts to the movies.



Right now I think "When Will My Life Begin?" from Tangled is best describing me. I just feel kind of stuck and I'm ready to try something different and get out of my same old routine! 

*********
I just completed my kinship project, that's due at noon tomorrow. I also had my Basic Musicianship final at 8am and I think I did very well on it-which is kind of sad because that means I've taught myself more in the last 48 hours than the professor has taught in the last month and a half.  I still have to research and write my 8-10 page paper on dialects, also ue at noon tomorrow, but I'm going to take a nap first. It's just a gloomy, depressing day here-relatively warm, but rainy.


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> We have three artificial trees. The first is a small fiber optic one that sits on the tea cart by the front window. No decorations or anything on it.
> 
> The next is my fiber optic tree that I bought last year. It is also small, and has small silver and lilac ball ornaments and a silver star. It is at school with me, but when I go home it sits on my dresser.
> 
> Our last tree is the big one in the living room. When I was younger it was real, then we got an artificial one from my mom's cousin. When that one died, we had a year with a real tree and decided never again-the trunk sawing in the basement was awful. I went home today and the (newer artificial) tree was set up, and instead of our normal ornaments, Mom bought big gold and light blue balls. She also bought a new star topper and strung up some lights. The lights are a little awkward as they're bigger and kind of clash with the ornaments-we think white ones would look better.



All of the trees sound pretty!  I love "different" Christmas colors like purple, pink, and blue!



Rose&Mike said:


> We used to only do real, but ds is terribly allergic. The allergist told us that the allergens from Christmas trees stays in the house (ventilation system) for months...so we haven't had a real tree for 17 years, and I must say I like the convenience of the artificial trees.
> 
> So we have one in our family room. In the past we have had one in our basement, one in our formal living room (front of the house) and a feather tree--very cool, I must say.
> 
> This year I have been lazy and only set up the one in the family room. We got a new one this year and it has gold glitter the ends of the branches. I love it! It really is a beautiful tree. It is all red and gold ornaments except for Tom's baby ornament and  Goofy and Donald ornament which are part of a set. The other trees have themes as well.
> 
> *****
> So if it's ok then, I think I will suggest at the start of the next challenge that we go to +/- 3 pounds. Once the new challenge is posted.



I have often wondered if we are doing DS a disservice in having a real tree, since he has so many allergies.  We don't have any kind of ventilation system here in the house (no central a/c or anything), but I suppose it could linger in the carpeting.  

I figure there are two ways to look at Christmas trees..... an artificial tree is a one time expense and less work in the long run, but needs to be stored for the other 48 weeks of the year.

A real tree is a yearly expense (although since we grow our own they are really cheap) and a bit more work to set up every year, but after they are undecorated in January they can be tossed in the woods to decompose, unlike the artificial tree that will be around forever.  

I've NEVER had an artificial tree (other than a teeny-tiny table top tree), but I can see myself going that way as the years go on.  

Anyhow, I will have to try to be a bit more aware this year if DS seems more congested with the tree in the house.



SettinSail said:


> We have an artificial tree and we love it, so much easier.  I was one of those who swore I would NEVER have an artificial tree but 4-5 years ago we just had a lightbulb moment and realized how much cheaper and easier it would be and we went for it.   We even hauled it to Germany and back and it survived.   We only put up the one tree and it is loaded with ~ 300 ornaments.  I think I am going to get rid of a few ornaments each year.  I am getting so tired of putting them all out and then wrapping them all back up again!   I was so disappointed when we got the tree out this year as this house has a beautiful bay window in front that the tree would look great in but unfortunately it's set off from the rest of the room in a little alcove and the ceiling is not as tall and it would not fit!  So we have it in the family room where we can only see it from inside the house.  We are enjoying it though.
> 
> As long as you are enjoying it, that is what counts!
> 
> ME   They all looked GREAT!!!   Super motivating for me.   I really wanted Antone to win; don't care for John too much.   I didn't like Deb winning the at-home prize either!   Becky was my fav and she looked great.  Next season does look interesting!  I loved the sneak peek where Bob killed Santa   I thought it was odd they did not say "good-bye" to Anna or even mention that she would not be on next season.  Also thought it was odd that John worked so closely with Dolvette but gave Bob all the credit.
> 
> I agree.... thought it was weird that they didn't even mention Anna not returning.... maybe it is a sore spot?? Excited that Dolvette is returning.... need some good eye candy on that show!!
> 
> Pam, the table is beautiful   I missed what the occasion was but it looks great.
> 
> Tuesday morning women's bible study Christmas brunch.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.   It is getting late and I need to get to bed.  Took DS clothes shopping tonight. Bad time of year but he was in bad need of new clothes.  We finally demanded that he quit wearing the same 2 Tshirts over and over to school and he said umMom that's all that fits me and he was right!
> Ugh, bad Mom.  I guess at this age you have to really keep an eye on things like that.  Can't believe he is already wearing Men's medium at age 14 and he's really not that large ~5'8 and 145 lbs.  He has decided he's no longer a basebal player but now a soccer player.  He did play for his school in Germany last year but now that we are home it does not seem there are rec teams for this age level.  We can only find classic soccer leagues and they are expensive!!!
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow and see you then.
> 
> Rose, I agree with 3 pounds too



I"ve had a few of those "bad mom" moments myself in the past year!  Even DH noticed this weekend that the warm-up pants that DS wore to basketball were embarrassingly short!  Our sons sound similar..... DS will be 14 in January, he is a bit over 5'9" and 140 lbs.  

When the school year started I literally had to get rid of EVERYTHING he owned.... jeans, t-shirts, dress shirts, shoes, shorts.  The only things I kept were two swimsuits, socks, a few play t-shirts and some underwear! When soccer started he had NO exercise type shorts that fit either.... and his new cleats were size 13!  Thanks goodness the winter coat I bought him last year still fit (men's large from Sears!).  I did have to buy a new snowboarding outfit (coat and snowpants) though.  I knew that teenage boys were expensive to feed.... I guess I should have realized that would translate into being expensive to clothe!!



buzz5985 said:


> No studying involved.  I will be bringing my laptop - for the DIS of course.    And I promised myself I would enter recipes into my Living Cookbook database.  And try to take the online course for Photoshop Elements.  I need to be away longer to get it all done.
> 
> Sounds like you will have plenty to keep you busy!
> 
> 
> OK SPOILER DONE - I didn't mention any names.  Did you notice the total percentage of weight loss dropped this year??  Usually the winners lose at least 50% of their body weight.  This year 48% and 44%.  I am looking forward to the new season.  Looks like they are going to try to shake things up.  This season was boring, no real personalities came out.
> 
> I think it might have been partially because they didn't have quite as many HUGE people.  I knew Antone probably wasn't going to drop as much as the others.... he has such a big muscular build to support.... and muscle is heavy!!
> 
> I was done shopping.  Last night my son called me when I was on my way to work - Mom I need to dress up tomorrow, shirt and tie, because I have a wrestling meet - I don't want to wear what I wore last week.  Can you get me a tie to go with my purple shirt???  So being the good Mom that I am - there is a Marshalls right next to the Christmas Annex I am working at.  Ran in bought a black tie, and spent $80 dollars in 3 minutes.  Underwear, socks, toy for the dog, cross pen, chocolate for DH.  I really have an illness when it comes to shopping, it's why I never go, I spend, spend, spend.
> 
> Janis



Christmas shopping is a good excuse to overspend for me.  I need to go through the gifts TODAY and call it done.... otherwise I just shop and spend and shop and spend up until the last minute!!  



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I was supposed to bake a bisquick quiche last night.  I finished cooking the thing and realized that I left out the eggs.  So I am calling it a ham and cheese biscuit.
> 
> Umm... how do you make a quiche and forget the eggs??  A little busy these days I suppose!!
> 
> I haven't finished my progress reports but I have until the end of the day.
> 
> I have to go in and help set up for the monthly birthday breakfast.  It may be a disaster since the person who usually is in charge of the set up is out.  I was going to take the day off but with her being out I can't do that.  I may take tomorrow off to get somethings done.
> 
> Nice of you to help with this.
> 
> I ordered my ds2 a camera last night.  He is headed back to Gambia in Jan for 10 days.  the problem with his last camera (besides that it is 7 yrs old) is the dust from some of his trips.  This one is dustproof and waterproof.  He wants some tshirts and hiking pants and socks that we need to pick up this weekend.  I think these are for his trip.
> 
> Off to get dressed and get to school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Nice that you could find useful things to buy DS.  I have been trying to pick up a little bit here and there for DD's trip to Costa Rica and I thought she would have everything she needed, but a day or two ago she mentioned wanting a new camera/video camera.  I need to pull out HER camera and see if it works properly and will suffice.  I have offered to loan her mine, but she thinks it is too bulky (similar in size to a small DSLR, but it is really just a point and shoot with good zoom).  Not sure if we are going to do this for her.... I was already done with her for Christmas and it would mean either going WAAAAY over budget (and then feeling like I need to buy more for DS too) or returning something else.  




bellebookworm9 said:


> Since I'm up super early for a final surfweb I'll post a fun QOTD.
> 
> QOTD 12/15:
> 
> What Disney song best describes you? It can be anything, from the parks and resorts to the movies.



Great question!!

For me here it is (for today at least  ) .... replace the "We" with "I"  ....."We must be swift as the coursing river, with all the force of a great typhoon, with all the strength of a raging fire, mysterious as the dark side of the moon!"

Sometimes it feels like I to need to be it all/do it all.  I work (part-time admittedly), do nearly everything around the house (laundry, dishes, vacuuming, grocery shopping, bill-paying, cooking, mowing .... not sure why DH has seemed to give up on that), take the kids to so many of their events, coaching, exercising, eating right (or at least trying to), keeping the schedule straight for everyone, making sure we get to church, etc, etc, etc.  

There are moments when I feel like I must be "swift" and have great "force" and "strength" (although I'm rarely mysterious! ). I'm not complaining though.... my life is pretty good.  My kids are great, my husband is a hard worker who never complains about the state of the house or about how much money I spend.  We are ALL healthy.  

***********

Morning friends!  Sorry I wasn't on earlier.  I'd love to claim that I was busy cleaning or exercising, but alas..... I was finishing HP and the Deathly Hallows!  
And I'm done! I have officially read the entire HP series for the first (and probably only) time.  Hopefully we will have a day during Christmas break to watch the last three movies together.  I told DS I was hoping to have a HP day.... watch the movies, make some virgin butterbeer (he has been dying to try that).... and relax!

But here it is, approaching 10am, and I am, of course, so far behind for the day!  No exercise, no beds made, nada!  So not much time to chatter here with you all.  I have three loads of laundry to finish up today that I didn't fold yesterday.  Plus three beds to make and of course, I need treadmill time.  Then I will WRAP GIFTS!  I need to do a gift inventory, so I might as well get wrapping too.  DD has a short swim practice tonight and her sometime-ride isn't going, so I will be out tonight dropping her off, running a quick errand or two, and the picking her up, so no free time at home tonight (DH is away on a trip).  So I guess I had better get moving on my list!  TTYL..................P


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Tree?

We have one artificial tree that we have in our entry room. It's decorated in red and white. I already warned DH that there WILL be a Disney tree next year lol. Each DS has a 3 foot fiber optice tree in their rooms. Santa leaves one present under their trees on Christmas morning. They love it.

I told DH I would like to get a smaller (skinnier) tree or a real tree next year. I will be out early on December 26th to look for sales.




lisah0711 said:


> It's never too early to get excited about a Disney trip!    I think that you should consider going in January 2013 and running a Disney race.    There are several of us who hoping to do that.




We went Jan 30-Feb 5 and loved it. Beautiful weather and no crowds. I'm glad we are not going in 2012...I just looked at the list of refurbs and it's big!
I really want to do the Princess 1/2 in February 2013 but I can only take a couple days a year off (as a teacher) so I don't know if it's possible. I would love to go in May, too. Hmmm...decisions, decisions...

I think DH will freak out if he knows I am going to book a trip for 2013 and we haven't finalized plans to visit family in TX this summer lol. Eh...let him freak! Me and DSs are going through withdrawls!




bellebookworm9 said:


> Since I'm up super early for a final surfweb I'll post a fun QOTD.
> 
> QOTD 12/15:
> 
> What Disney song best describes you? It can be anything, from the parks and resorts to the movies.



Hmmm...I will be thinking of an answer to this one throughout the day. I'll be back later or tomorrow to answer.


I am taking DSs to see Disney on Ice tonight. I am so excited! They have no idea we are going. I just told them they have to shower after school and do homework so we can go somewhere fun. I'm taking my mom, too, since I bought 4 tickets and DH can't go because his clinicals are from 2:30-8:30 tonight. I think my mom is pretty excited. Luckily, my boys know that they do not get toys from events like this. I love to see what they are selling, but I'm sure there is nothing under $20! Maybe a snack and a soda (and soda is a big treat in our house reserved for special occasions) instead.

It's a balmy 54 in western PA! Too bad it's raining lol. But, I'll take it! In fact, I'd be fine with none of the that 4 letter S word stuff this whole winter! Enjoy your day!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tree?
> 
> We went Jan 30-Feb 5 and loved it. Beautiful weather and no crowds. I'm glad we are not going in 2012...I just looked at the list of refurbs and it's big!
> I really want to do the Princess 1/2 in February 2013 but I can only take a couple days a year off (as a teacher) so I don't know if it's possible. I would love to go in May, too. Hmmm...decisions, decisions...
> 
> I agree.... January is a GREAT time to visit Disney!  As I said, I would go again in January in a HEARTBEAT if I didn't have to worry about pulling the kids out of school.  Sure, it can be chilly.... or downright cold in the evenings..... but the lack of crowds is amazing!!
> 
> I am taking DSs to see Disney on Ice tonight. I am so excited! They have no idea we are going. I just told them they have to shower after school and do homework so we can go somewhere fun. I'm taking my mom, too, since I bought 4 tickets and DH can't go because his clinicals are from 2:30-8:30 tonight. I think my mom is pretty excited. Luckily, my boys know that they do not get toys from events like this. I love to see what they are selling, but I'm sure there is nothing under $20! Maybe a snack and a soda (and soda is a big treat in our house reserved for special occasions) instead.
> 
> It's a balmy 54 in western PA! Too bad it's raining lol. But, I'll take it! In fact, I'd be fine with none of the that 4 letter S word stuff this whole winter! Enjoy your day!
> 
> Jill



Have fun tonight!  What a nice surprise for your kids!!

We took the kids to Disney on Ice several years ago.  It was fun, but it made our Disney withdrawals even worse.  Plus I kept thinking that for what it cost us (tickets, parking, gas, snacks) we should have saved that money for a legit Disney trip!  But it is nice to have a little "taste" of Disney near home!

*********

Well friends.... it looks like it will be ANOTHER day without any wrapping getting done!  I made the beds and folded all of the laundry and hit the TM.... and then proceeded to clean out my closet!  I think I am just avoiding the stupid wrapping. I LIKE wrapping, but I am procrastinating in hauling all of the gifts out of their hiding places!  I have two hours before DS is home..... maybe I could at least get the KIDS presents done before then and hide them again.  Then I can wrap for the rest of the family (Mom, Dad, brother, nephews, etc) later??  

Off to enjoy my light lunch..... eggs white omelet with 1/2 serving of shredded light cheddar on a bed of wilted greens with a side of steamed broccoli and seltzer.  Told ya it was light!!...........................P


----------



## glss1/2fll

Whew! I was 3 pages behind. Now they're all skimmed so I know what's going on with everybody.
*Pamela*, your table was so pretty
*BronxNancy*, gassy babies are no fun  A girlfriend once told me her newborn didn't like mint! And when DS2 was around 2 or 4 months he suddenly got gassy and the pediatrician told me I wasn't drinking enough water. Sure enough. Problem solved.
*Shawn/Pamela*, my DS also wears a men's medium. He is 5'9" and 155 lbs.
*LisaH*, you totally rock! Super job running and on the weight loss. 

Yesterday DS2 turned 15. Glad that crazy hectic day is over. Gotta tell ya, having a piece of birthday cake at 9:45 PM because you've all just gotten home, is so not a good idea! 

Now that DS2's birthday is over we (meaning I) can put up the Christmas decorations.  We have an artificial tree. Love it! It's our only tree. Years ago I bought 2 little ones for the boys and some teeny tiny decorations to go on them so they could each have their very own tree. They weren't interested. Boys.

Today my song would be from Mulan. The phrase going around in my head is "Let's get down to business." I have a million things to do. I've been subbing throughout the school district a lot and this working business certainly kills my productivity around the house!  I think Pamela has the same song! When I get tired, I'll picture her singing to me and get right back at it! 

I'd like my fairy godmother to let me do all those holiday things. We've only gone in October and August so haven't seen any of them.

Because yesterday was so crazy we couldn't have the birthday dinner so are having it tonight. Basketball practice has been cancelled, so that frees up the evening! I want us to eat early because my early morning Y class is meeting up for a walking tour of holiday lights. The neighboring town the instructor lives in has a hugely massive display blocks, and blocks, and blocks long. We'll walk a good section of it, beating all the pokey cars. It should be really fun as long as we don't get asphixiated! I think the plan is to go to her house afterwards.

I don't think tomorrow will be a terrific weigh in. Just too crazy. I lost 6 pounds this challenge, so that's good. Clothes fit better (in fact, it's time to buy new ones) and I have so much more stamina/energy than I used to have. Hope to get a run in this afternoon.

Time to get down to business if I'm going to accomplish everything on my list!


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Have fun tonight!  What a nice surprise for your kids!!
> 
> We took the kids to Disney on Ice several years ago.  It was fun, but it made our Disney withdrawals even worse.  Plus I kept thinking that for what it cost us (tickets, parking, gas, snacks) we should have saved that money for a legit Disney trip!  But it is nice to have a little "taste" of Disney near home!
> 
> *********




I worry so much about January, though. Yes we had beautiful weather (80 everyday), but the week after we left the highs were in the 50s and 60s. I guess it's better than snow, but if I'm going, I'd like it to be warm. The low crowds were awesome!! We used FP but mainly for TSM and Soarin'. We still road TSM 3 times before dinner and gave away some FPs and DS5 made us ride Soarin' over and over and over...

The day we left to go to FL, we had to drive about an hour to Pittsburgh for our flights. It was snowing and pretty bad roads. It took us awhile and when we got to the gate they were already boarding! They tried boarding early to de-ice but we still took off late. Somehow, we arrived on time though! That was Sunday. On Tuesday, my brother-in-law texted us saying schools here were closed because of ice. So, I worry about the weather here and our flights actually leaving. Now, if our flight home was delayed due to weather? We'd be fine with that lol.

I am already going through withdrawls, so I'm hoping Disney on Ice will lift my spirits and get me psyched for the holidays. They are in Youngstown, OH which is about a 25 minute drive. And, they had a special offer for tonight's show~$10 tickets! Granted, we are not in the 1st row, but for $10 I could not pass it up. Since I bought my mom's ticket, she offered to buy popcorn or something for the boys. I am hoping I don't spend too much tonight, I still have a few small presents left to buy. The most expensive thing will probably be parking!

Jill


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning losers and maintainers!  

*4HOLIDAYS,* welcome back!    Glad that you had a good time on your trip -- sounds like a great time.  

*Pamela,* your table looked lovely!    I'm sure that everyone enjoyed it! 



pjlla said:


> Awww... I'm sure if you think hard you can come up with at least ONE other highlight for this year!



*Rose,* Pamela is right.  I have a suggestion . . . here is a hint . . .  



SettinSail said:


> Lisa, congrats on your fantastic weight loss this challenge



Thanks, *Shawn,* covering old ground and being over 200 lbs along with a lot of hard work and paying attention helped me to have the most successful challenge ever.  

I hear you on the growing boy thing.    The good news is that after they get through the big spurt they seem to stay in the same size for awhile.  At least that's what has happened with DS.  Although he is string bean guy now.  Here is a picture from October.  The scary thing is he is over 5'9" and just 12.   





*Janis,* way to go on the power shopping! 

*Dona,* un-oh on forgetting the eggs in the quiche?  I think that you are ready for spring break. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Since I'm up super early for a final surfweb I'll post a fun QOTD.
> 
> QOTD 12/15:
> 
> What Disney song best describes you? It can be anything, from the parks and resorts to the movies.



Thanks for posting the QOTD today!  

Sounds like you are doing great on your finals, *Gretchen.*  I remember taking my last final in law school and thinking "I am so done!" 

When You Wish Upon A Star is my traditional Disney favorite but I have to admit Go the Distance is a bit more on my mind with the Tink about 6 weeks away:

_And I won't look back
I can go the distance
And I'll stay on track
No I won't accept defeat
It's an uphill slope
But I won't lose hope
Till I go the distance
And my journey is complete
But to look beyond the glory is the hardest part
For a hero's strength is measured by his heart_



pjlla said:


> There are moments when I feel like I must be "swift" and have great "force" and "strength" (although I'm rarely mysterious! ). I'm not complaining though.... my life is pretty good.  My kids are great, my husband is a hard worker who never complains about the state of the house or about how much money I spend.  We are ALL healthy.



Umm, as I recall you were pretty mysterious about your DD's Halloween costume.  

*Jill,* enjoy Disney on Ice tonight!  



glss1/2fll said:


> Today my song would be from Mulan. The phrase going around in my head is "Let's get down to business." I have a million things to do. I've been subbing throughout the school district a lot and this working business certainly kills my productivity around the house!  I think Pamela has the same song! When I get tired, I'll picture her singing to me and get right back at it!



 

*We have a great end of challenge QOTD suggested by Shawn and liesel that will be posted later today so if anyone has any other QOTD ideas that they want to post please save them for the holiday thread. *

Have a great day all!


----------



## liesel

*Lisa* Thanks for the shout-out, but it was *Shawn* who had the original idea, so she can have the credit.  I have to go to my next kid holiday party, but I can post the challenge ending QOTD when I get back.


----------



## lisah0711

liesel said:


> *Lisa* Thanks for the shout-out, but it was *Shawn* who had the original idea, so she can have the credit.  I have to go to my next kid holiday party, but I can post the challenge ending QOTD when I get back.



Whoops!  Sorry *Shawn*.


----------



## liesel

Hi everyone!

During our summer challenge, our wonderful coach for the last week *Shawn* had a wonderful QOTD that I suggested repeating here.  She had us compliment the previous poster, tellling them about their strengths and what you admire about this person.  It ended the challenge on this wonderful positive note.  So I'll kick things off here tonight, that way we have some time for as many of you to post as we can.  Don't be shy lurkers, we don't want to miss anyone!


QOTD Friday December 16th
Congratulations on making it to the end of the challenge!  This is such a positive step in your journey to good health and fitness!  Please tell us something you admire about the person who has posted just before you or just provide some words of encouragement.  If you don't know the person, make something up!


Ok, I've got a great one since *LisaH* is the last poster.  You had a fantastic challenge and I greatly admire your success.  I also admire how helpful and supportive you are, replying to everyone and providing so much support, you have helped me so much to get ready for the Tink.  You truly are the heart of this group and I can't wait to meet you next month at the Tink!


----------



## Rose&Mike

liesel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> During our summer challenge, our wonderful coach for the last week *Shawn* had a wonderful QOTD that I suggested repeating here.  She had us compliment the previous poster, tellling them about their strengths and what you admire about this person.  It ended the challenge on this wonderful positive note.  So I'll kick things off here tonight, that way we have some time for as many of you to post as we can.  Don't be shy lurkers, we don't want to miss anyone!
> 
> 
> QOTD Friday December 16th
> Congratulations on making it to the end of the challenge!  This is such a positive step in your journey to good health and fitness!  Please tell us something you admire about the person who has posted just before you or just provide some words of encouragement.  If you don't know the person, make something up!


I get LisaR!

Lisa--you are a great Mom and always have positive and helpful things to say! And you like chocolate! I'm really proud of you for training so hard for the Tink even training in high altitude and dealing with being sick and the dreaded S word! (That would be snow.) I think it's really cool that you learned to surf this summer--not sure if I would be brave enough to do that!

Anyhow, I am very happy to have you as part of our challenges!


----------



## bellebookworm9

I have *Rose*. 

Rose is an inspiration! She has overcome so many challenges this year and is still maintaining. She is successful at keeping up with not eating meat or gluten-something that would be very hard for me!  She manages to find time to cheer all of us on. And I love to read her tips, especially about weaning away from the emotional aspect of food-something that my family has a difficult time with.

 for Rose!


----------



## Rose&Mike

***Whoever is posting next, do Gretchen. I don't want anyone to do me again (does that sound really bad). I am just in a posting mood tonight!

Thank you Gretchen for saying such nice things. You have to be getting excited for January!



lisah0711 said:


> *Rose,* Pamela is right.  I have a suggestion . . . here is a hint . . .


 Yep you got me. I was definitely having a pity party that day. 

I can list way, way more positive things about this year than negative.

I got to meet my Princess friends.
I ran 3 half marathons! And got a PR on two and a PR on a 10k!
My hair is growing back!!!! Which is such a huge relief!
I am gluten free--which really is a blessing to know that something so simple as avoiding food can make me feel so much better!
My heart beat is normal again!
I could go on, but you all get the picture.
And I have some really great friends who call me out when I need to be called out.


----------



## bellebookworm9

I'm going to request some positive thoughts from all of you. My mom just called a little while ago to let me know my younger brother had a seizure today-for the first time in almost three years. He just had an EEG done recently and it showed no signs of seizure activity, but it did show some abnormal waves. His new neurologist decided to decrease his one seizure medication and he just went off it completely on Monday. 

He is fine, it was a short one and not nearly as bad as they have been in the past, but it's still a little scary. We're waiting to hear back from the doctor about what he wants to do now.


----------



## donac

Gretchen is a caring wonderful person who is going to have the experience of a lifetime starting in a couple of weeks. 

Glad to hear that your brother's seizure was short.  Here's hoping that the medications do the job.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Rose* no worries on the Cat this year, we aren't going. 
We do have plans to be at WDW next Christmas though!!

*Pamela* beautiful table!! 

*Lisa* I wish I had a bigger house so I could put up more trees. Christmas was the only reason I really want to buy this really cool but dilapidated victorian in the next town over. But it was in such bad shape and DS15 was only 2 at the time, it would have been a real hazard for him. 

*Gretchen* sorry to hear about your brother. I hope he's doing better. My Grandma had epilepsy and I know she was always so fearful of it. 

I get *Donac!!*
*Dona* is a great cheerleader for the group and for me! She always tries to answer everyone who posts and really makes them feel like a part of the team.


Woohoo!!! ETA: 19,500 posts!!!!!! I'm happy I made that milestone here!


----------



## pjlla

glss1/2fll said:


> Whew! I was 3 pages behind. Now they're all skimmed so I know what's going on with everybody.
> *Pamela*, your table was so pretty
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Yesterday DS2 turned 15. Glad that crazy hectic day is over. Gotta tell ya, having a piece of birthday cake at 9:45 PM because you've all just gotten home, is so not a good idea!
> 
> Happy Birthday to DS!!
> 
> Now that DS2's birthday is over we (meaning I) can put up the Christmas decorations.  We have an artificial tree. Love it! It's our only tree. Years ago I bought 2 little ones for the boys and some teeny tiny decorations to go on them so they could each have their very own tree. They weren't interested. Boys.
> 
> Today my song would be from Mulan. The phrase going around in my head is "Let's get down to business." I have a million things to do. I've been subbing throughout the school district a lot and this working business certainly kills my productivity around the house!  I think Pamela has the same song! When I get tired, I'll picture her singing to me and get right back at it!
> 
> Well.... I might be a bit off key, but I'll sing nice and loud for you!!
> 
> I'd like my fairy godmother to let me do all those holiday things. We've only gone in October and August so haven't seen any of them.
> 
> Because yesterday was so crazy we couldn't have the birthday dinner so are having it tonight. Basketball practice has been cancelled, so that frees up the evening! I want us to eat early because my early morning Y class is meeting up for a walking tour of holiday lights. The neighboring town the instructor lives in has a hugely massive display blocks, and blocks, and blocks long. We'll walk a good section of it, beating all the pokey cars. It should be really fun as long as we don't get asphixiated! I think the plan is to go to her house afterwards.
> 
> I don't think tomorrow will be a terrific weigh in. Just too crazy. I lost 6 pounds this challenge, so that's good. Clothes fit better (in fact, it's time to buy new ones) and I have so much more stamina/energy than I used to have. Hope to get a run in this afternoon.
> 
> Time to get down to business if I'm going to accomplish everything on my list!



Hope you got your list crossed off yesterday!!



jillbur said:


> I worry so much about January, though. Yes we had beautiful weather (80 everyday), but the week after we left the highs were in the 50s and 60s. I guess it's better than snow, but if I'm going, I'd like it to be warm. The low crowds were awesome!! We used FP but mainly for TSM and Soarin'. We still road TSM 3 times before dinner and gave away some FPs and DS5 made us ride Soarin' over and over and over...
> 
> The day we left to go to FL, we had to drive about an hour to Pittsburgh for our flights. It was snowing and pretty bad roads. It took us awhile and when we got to the gate they were already boarding! They tried boarding early to de-ice but we still took off late. Somehow, we arrived on time though! That was Sunday. On Tuesday, my brother-in-law texted us saying schools here were closed because of ice. So, I worry about the weather here and our flights actually leaving. Now, if our flight home was delayed due to weather? We'd be fine with that lol.
> 
> I am already going through withdrawls, so I'm hoping Disney on Ice will lift my spirits and get me psyched for the holidays. They are in Youngstown, OH which is about a 25 minute drive. And, they had a special offer for tonight's show~$10 tickets! Granted, we are not in the 1st row, but for $10 I could not pass it up. Since I bought my mom's ticket, she offered to buy popcorn or something for the boys. I am hoping I don't spend too much tonight, I still have a few small presents left to buy. The most expensive thing will probably be parking!
> 
> Jill



I'd take weather worries over crowds any day!  When we have gone in mid-January we have had temps ranging from "I-got-a-sunburn" 80's to "Wish-I-had-gloves" 40's.   During the days it was usually fine.... sometimes we wore long pants and a jacket (especially early in the day) but we were usually fine with shorts and sometimes a hoodie.  But there were a few days of cold rainy weather and the evenings were downright brrrrrr!  But the lack of crowds (especially during our first January trip, which was right after 9/11) makes up for the weather.  And one time when we left, that day there was no school for the kids because the buses couldn't start due to extreme cold!  So even 40's in Florida felt GREAT!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning losers and maintainers!
> 
> *Pamela,* your table looked lovely!    I'm sure that everyone enjoyed it!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> *Rose,* Pamela is right.  I have a suggestion . . . here is a hint . . .
> 
> Nice suggestion!!
> 
> 
> I hear you on the growing boy thing.    The good news is that after they get through the big spurt they seem to stay in the same size for awhile.  At least that's what has happened with DS.  Although he is string bean guy now.  Here is a picture from October.  The scary thing is he is over 5'9" and just 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  We grow big boys here on the DIS, don't we!!??
> 
> 
> 
> When You Wish Upon A Star is my traditional Disney favorite but I have to admit Go the Distance is a bit more on my mind with the Tink about 6 weeks away:
> 
> _And I won't look back
> I can go the distance
> And I'll stay on track
> No I won't accept defeat
> It's an uphill slope
> But I won't lose hope
> Till I go the distance
> And my journey is complete
> But to look beyond the glory is the hardest part
> For a hero's strength is measured by his heart_
> 
> You will do GREAT at the race!!
> 
> 
> 
> *We have a great end of challenge QOTD suggested by Shawn and liesel that will be posted later today so if anyone has any other QOTD ideas that they want to post please save them for the holiday thread. *
> 
> Have a great day all!



Thanks for keeping us on track!



Rose&Mike said:


> Yep you got me. I was definitely having a pity party that day.
> 
> I can list way, way more positive things about this year than negative.
> 
> I got to meet my Princess friends.
> I ran 3 half marathons! And got a PR on two and a PR on a 10k!
> My hair is growing back!!!! Which is such a huge relief!
> I am gluten free--which really is a blessing to know that something so simple as avoiding food can make me feel so much better!
> My heart beat is normal again!
> I could go on, but you all get the picture.
> And I have some really great friends who call me out when I need to be called out.



Glad you had a chance to reflect back on the positives!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm going to request some positive thoughts from all of you. My mom just called a little while ago to let me know my younger brother had a seizure today-for the first time in almost three years. He just had an EEG done recently and it showed no signs of seizure activity, but it did show some abnormal waves. His new neurologist decided to decrease his one seizure medication and he just went off it completely on Monday.
> 
> He is fine, it was a short one and not nearly as bad as they have been in the past, but it's still a little scary. We're waiting to hear back from the doctor about what he wants to do now.




Definitely will include him in my prayers today!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Pamela* beautiful table!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Woohoo!!! ETA: 19,500 posts!!!!!! I'm happy I made that milestone here!



Wow!  That is a LOT of posts!  Not sure if I should congratulate you or tell you to get a life!!  Jk..... I'm always glad when I pop on and see a post from my friend BAMB!!

***************

Morning friends!  DD is off to swim and it is time for me to get ready for work today!  I probably won't be on at all during the day today, as this classroom does not have a computer for me to use and I'm feeling too lazy to drag my laptop to school.

I DID manage to get a lot of wrapping done yesterday. I wrapped nearly all of the kids gifts plus a few others.  I still have a small bag of stuff for the kids plus a larger bag of stuff for others to wrap, but I made good progress. That is at least ONE holiday thing to almost cross off the list!

I"ll try to pop on tonight when I get home.....................P


----------



## pjlla

The person above me is BUFFY!  

First of all.... she obviously has GREAT dedication to the DIS with all of those posts!  Plus she keeps us "Dis-Legal" when she puts on her mod-hat!!

She is a great busy Mom who keeps her kids moving and motivated and organized with all of their activities!  

She is warm and smiling and bubbly in person and runs a GREAT race when she puts her mind to it!  I'm proud to call her "FRIEND"!! .....................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I got *Pamela!*

She is my hero in so many ways -- she's smart, she's a great mom, she has worked hard for her success and she plans her meals months at a time!!! 

*Pamela* always has a kind word for everyone in her thoughtful and encouraging posts. She is a fantastic DISer, and we are so lucky to have her on the BL Thread!

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

I have *Pamela.*

Pamela is truly an inspiration to me.  She met her goal and has made a healthy lifestyle a way of life.    She is a wonderful friend, wife and mother taking great care of her family.  And she is very creative.  I hope one day I will get to meet her in real life.


----------



## lisah0711

Oops, both *Maria* and I did *Pamela.* 

But I am happy to talk about my wonderful friend, *Maria,* who I had the pleasure of meeting at the Princess in February.    Maria is a running inspiration and has the true WISH spirit.  She is funny, a great friend and has a way with words that I truly admire.

Please skip to the next person as Lisa already said such nice things about me.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Great minds, *Lisah!* 

How you can be posting in ID at the same time I'm posting in MA...you are up way too early, my friend! 

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> Great minds, *Lisah!*
> 
> How you can be posting in ID at the same time I'm posting in MA...you are up way too early, my friend!
> 
> Maria



 It's prime Dis time.  I am an early bird for sure.  Today was just a bit earlier than usual.  Tis that time of year.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

*lisa *is an amazing friend. thoughtful, courageous, determined and just all around awesome. she has been a real inspiration to me ever since i had the wonderful pleasure of meeting her back in february. i can't say enough nice things about her. she is helpful and always there for a kind and encouraging word for everyone! 

thanks lisa for being such a great friend. xoxo.

****************

i have been missing alot on this thread so feel free to skip me for the QOTD today since many people probably don't even know me that well...that's how MIA i've been on here.  you'll get to know me next year though!!!

have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## mikamah

*Nancy*-How can we skip you?  You are an wonderful, supportive dis-friend who can find the time in your busy life to give us here support and crack us up with your amazingly witty sense of humor.  You are an inspiration to me, training for the princess last year with little Thomas in the stroller, and now with little Matthew you are planning a marathon next year, and I know you are going to succeed.  You are a loving and wonderful mommy too, and those little princess are 2 lucky babies.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning! 

I was posting and my computer just shut down and reconfigured windows on me, so now I'm out of time.  Aggravating.  But anyway, busy, fun week here.  Hope to catch up more over the weekend, but am determined that tonight I will not go online until my christmas cards are finished and ready to mail.  They're all over the kitchen table and we want to bake cookies this weekend.  

I love this qotd.  And yes, *Maria*, isn't *Lisa]* the earlybird.  She is often posting at the same time as me, but it's 3 hours earlier.  

Off for a quick dog walk before work.  Have a fantastic friday!!  Hope you all see good numbers for our last weighin.  I actually saw 209.8 this morning!!! So very happy with that.  That was my thanksgiving goal, but I'll take it for Christmas.    My goal for now is to be less than 210 on new years day.

Haven't read back the past couple days yet, so hope I haven't missed anything.  Maybe work will be quiet and I'll be able to sneak on and read. 

have a fantastic friday!!!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I was posting and my computer just shut down and reconfigured windows on me, so now I'm out of time.  Aggravating.  But anyway, busy, fun week here.  Hope to catch up more over the weekend, but am determined that tonight I will not go online until my christmas cards are finished and ready to mail.  They're all over the kitchen table and we want to bake cookies this weekend.
> 
> That always seems to happen when I am in a hurry too!  The computer hates me!!
> 
> I love this qotd.  And yes, *Maria*, isn't *Lisa]* the earlybird.  She is often posting at the same time as me, but it's 3 hours earlier.
> 
> Off for a quick dog walk before work.  Have a fantastic friday!!  Hope you all see good numbers for our last weighin.  I actually saw 209.8 this morning!!! So very happy with that.  That was my thanksgiving goal, but I'll take it for Christmas.    My goal for now is to be less than 210 on new years day.
> 
> Haven't read back the past couple days yet, so hope I haven't missed anything.  Maybe work will be quiet and I'll be able to sneak on and read.
> 
> have a fantastic friday!!!



THat is GREAT that you made your T.giving goal..... and here are prayers that you and I BOTH can see today's weight on New Year's Day!!

************

Thank you to both Lisa and Maria for such NICE words!  I needed that today!

I'm at work, but do have a working computer here in the classrooom that I can use when the kids aren't here.  The teacher I am in for today was kind enough to leave a SUPER EASY plan (including a movie) so I am looking forward to the day.  They have already asked me to work two days next week and I have agreed, despite the fact that I have so much left to do for the holiday.  Oh well.  Christmas will arrive whether I am ready or not!  

I was a samer today on the scale (well.... within .1 of last week BEFORE the potty fairy visited) so I obviously missed something last week.  I did have overeat my points a bit on the weekend and missed one day of exercise.... plus I probably UNDER ate Mon thru Thurs in an attempt to make up for the weekend, so my body is probably confused.  Hoping and praying for another small drop before the holiday weekend!  But I definitely feel better about my mid-section and pants are loose again, so I"m encouraged.

Will be making LISTS today while the kids are watching their movie.... shopping lists for our holiday meals, last minute gift buyng lists, and of course, a detailed to-do list for this weekend.  We MUST get a tree in the house!  

TTYL................P


----------



## pjlla

I can talk about Kathy now!!

She is truly a person with a caring warm heart... and that warmth radiates out!  She shows her caring to her patients every time she works with them.  And she is raising a smart boy, all by herself!  She has taken in a soul in need (Poko) and will provide a loving home for life.  She is an athlete who can do FAR MORE than she is probably even aware of!  She has struggled during some of these challenges but has NEVER, EVER given up!!!  

This is another DIS person that I am SO PROUD to call "FRIEND"!!..............P


----------



## bellebookworm9

Good morning! I am happy to report that I am down about three pounds this week, but up .2 from two weeks ago when I last sent in my weight. My original goal was to be down to at least 199, but after last week I decided I would be happy just being under 209 and I met that goal with a final weigh in of 208.2!  

Now I have to go finish my paper. I only have about a page and a half left and it's due at noon, but I want it done by 11 so I have time to go print it and run some errands around campus.


----------



## cclovesdis

Yes! I have Gretchen!

She is an awesome person who loves her family, friends, and her DIS friends unconditionnally! She is dedicated to her schoolwork and will make an amazing audiologist! (I'm due for an updated audiological...) I am so proud of her for being selected for the College Program and I know that WDW will love having her there! I know that she will succeed in everything she does!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hi

Thought I should drop in and let you all know I am still around but I haven't been reporting my weight so I am dropped out at this point.  The good news is that I have lost about 7 pounds in the last few weeks, the bad news is that it isn't the way I wanted to lose it. 

My IBS has reached a really bad point the last few weeks and I have been having a lot of problems.  As long as I don't eat anything I feel fine, but when I do eat bad things happen.  I'm living on Protein Shakes, white rice and toast.  I thought a few days of a bland, easy to digest diet would give my system time to rest and reset but it's been over a week and I am not getting better so I have an appt to see a Gastro next week.  And on top of that I caught a cold so have really been miserable!

I haven't had a salad or any type of vegetable in almost 2 weeks and it is driving me crazy!  This whole "making healthy eating a way of life" thing must be actually taking hold.  

I  hope everyone here is doing great.


----------



## jillbur

liesel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> QOTD Friday December 16th
> Congratulations on making it to the end of the challenge!  This is such a positive step in your journey to good health and fitness!  Please tell us something you admire about the person who has posted just before you or just provide some words of encouragement.  If you don't know the person, make something up!



Gretchen is before me. Gretchen, you are so mature for your age. You offer wise words of wisdom and support and encouragement to all. You also made me think about reaching for my dreams and goals when you applied for the college program. I know you'll do so well and have a great time. Even with your busy schedule, you post daily and respond to people as well. Thanks for your participation!





bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm going to request some positive thoughts from all of you. My mom just called a little while ago to let me know my younger brother had a seizure today-for the first time in almost three years. He just had an EEG done recently and it showed no signs of seizure activity, but it did show some abnormal waves. His new neurologist decided to decrease his one seizure medication and he just went off it completely on Monday.
> 
> He is fine, it was a short one and not nearly as bad as they have been in the past, but it's still a little scary. We're waiting to hear back from the doctor about what he wants to do now.




 Glad to hear he is fine, but I will be definitely thinking of you and your family this weekend. 


Well biggest losers, I thank you all for everything over this challenge. I was needing a kick in the butt to get myself back on track after I let myself go over the summer. I am so glad I found the w.i.s.h. and BL thread. I feel like I've gotten to know you all and can't wait for the next challenge. I knew this would truely be a challenge, because I don't really have a lot of weight to lose. It's always those last stubborn pounds that won't budge. I started this challenge at 163.? and I am ending at 155.6. I was down to 154.6 a couple weeks ago, but got a little off track. I was hoping to be 150 by Christmas (and 140 overall), but that's ok. I don't think I would have lost anything without all of you. I'm ready for the holiday thread and the next challenge. 

Enjoy your weekend and see you on the holiday thread!

Jill

I'll add CC since she beat me to Gretchen. CC has had some challenges this challenge, but always find the positive in everything. She is so encouraging and I love reading her posts! CC also was a genius with the Healthy Habits. I'm sorry I didn't participate (I'm was new and a little scared lol) but I'm trying for it next challenge. There are no words to describe how creative your HH were. Genius was all I could come up with!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Thank you to Dona and CC and Jill for all your kind words.  

I'm done with my classes! My "final" lasted 15 minutes since we were just turning in the papers. My paper was 7.5 pages instead of the 8-10 required, but I kind of just didn't care anymore. 

I'm at work now for the last time, and my awesome bosses got me some cool gifts: magnets, a bookmark, lip balm, m&m type candies, and a $50 Visa card! They thought I might need travel money, which I definitely do.

Tonight I'm having a Disney movie marathon with some friends, and there are some more coming over on Sunday night to help me finish off the food I have left. The rest of the weekend will be spent packing and making lists of things I have to do. At the top are to let the bank and my credit card company know I'm moving, and to get my driver's license renewed since it will expire while I'm in Florida and I want a new picture. The packing/moving part is easy, it's all these little things that you don't automatically think about that are tricky!


----------



## pjlla

bellebookworm9 said:


> Good morning! I am happy to report that I am down about three pounds this week, but up .2 from two weeks ago when I last sent in my weight. My original goal was to be down to at least 199, but after last week I decided I would be happy just being under 209 and I met that goal with a final weigh in of 208.2!
> 
> Now I have to go finish my paper. I only have about a page and a half left and it's due at noon, but I want it done by 11 so I have time to go print it and run some errands around campus.



Good job dropping those 3 pounds!



lovetoscrap said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought I should drop in and let you all know I am still around but I haven't been reporting my weight so I am dropped out at this point.  The good news is that I have lost about 7 pounds in the last few weeks, the bad news is that it isn't the way I wanted to lose it.
> 
> My IBS has reached a really bad point the last few weeks and I have been having a lot of problems.  As long as I don't eat anything I feel fine, but when I do eat bad things happen.  I'm living on Protein Shakes, white rice and toast.  I thought a few days of a bland, easy to digest diet would give my system time to rest and reset but it's been over a week and I am not getting better so I have an appt to see a Gastro next week.  And on top of that I caught a cold so have really been miserable!
> 
> I haven't had a salad or any type of vegetable in almost 2 weeks and it is driving me crazy!  This whole "making healthy eating a way of life" thing must be actually taking hold.
> 
> I  hope everyone here is doing great.



Glad to see you!  Sorry you've been so sick..... especially right before the holidays!  GLad you are craving the  healthy stuff, but sorry that you can't eat it.  



jillbur said:


> Well biggest losers, I thank you all for everything over this challenge. I was needing a kick in the butt to get myself back on track after I let myself go over the summer. I am so glad I found the w.i.s.h. and BL thread. I feel like I've gotten to know you all and can't wait for the next challenge. I knew this would truely be a challenge, because I don't really have a lot of weight to lose. It's always those last stubborn pounds that won't budge. I started this challenge at 163.? and I am ending at 155.6. I was down to 154.6 a couple weeks ago, but got a little off track. I was hoping to be 150 by Christmas (and 140 overall), but that's ok. I don't think I would have lost anything without all of you. I'm ready for the holiday thread and the next challenge.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and see you on the holiday thread!
> 
> Jill



You are ending the challenge down and that is a big thing!  And I agree about those last stubborn pounds!

And yes, CC's HH have been outstanding this challenge!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Thank you to Dona and CC and Jill for all your kind words.
> 
> I'm done with my classes! My "final" lasted 15 minutes since we were just turning in the papers. My paper was 7.5 pages instead of the 8-10 required, but I kind of just didn't care anymore.
> 
> Honestly.... I think they'd rather have 7.5 good quality pages than 8-10 pages of just rambling!
> 
> I'm at work now for the last time, and my awesome bosses got me some cool gifts: magnets, a bookmark, lip balm, m&m type candies, and a $50 Visa card! They thought I might need travel money, which I definitely do.
> 
> Excellent!!
> 
> Tonight I'm having a Disney movie marathon with some friends, and there are some more coming over on Sunday night to help me finish off the food I have left. The rest of the weekend will be spent packing and making lists of things I have to do. At the top are to let the bank and my credit card company know I'm moving, and to get my driver's license renewed since it will expire while I'm in Florida and I want a new picture. The packing/moving part is easy, it's all these little things that you don't automatically think about that are tricky!




Yup.... it's always that little stuff that takes so much time!   Enjoy your movie marathon... what's on the queue???

Well friends, my day is nearing to a close.  This class has been UNBEARABLY chatty and bossy.... but I think that the regular teacher doesn't exactly hold them accountable for the chattiness.  But I"ve made it through without losing my mind!  Gotta drive DD to an early swim practice right after school (she is going on her own from 4-5 pm, since she has a pasta supper for her HS team tonight).  I will grab groceries while she is swimming (I would have brought my workout gear, but she didn't mention this to me until we were in the car this morning) and then drive her straight to the pasta supper.  I will be home about 6pm I think.  We are having fish tonight, since DD is not there, and it cooks quickly so that will be fine.

Off to "shush" the class again (they are watching a movie)..............P


----------



## lisah0711

I posted already about my friend, *Pamela.* 

I did want to give a big, BL * thank you to Janis for being our hostess this challenge, to Sue for being our weightkeeper and to CC our HH coach.*  You guys are the BEST! 

Please join me in thanking them for a great challenge!


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> I did want to give a big, BL * thank you to Janis for being our hostess this challenge, to Sue for being our weightkeeper and to CC our HH coach.*  You guys are the BEST!
> 
> Please join me in thanking them for a great challenge!


 Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## mackeysmom

I've been MIA for the past week or so and trying to play catch-up. 

Quick Question - were Tuesday's results the final results, or are we submitting our weights for this week as well? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm so annoyed at myself for not being "all-in" for this challenge.  It looks like I'll be down a not-so-grand total of four pounds.  (Truth be told, though - I would probably be UP in weight if I hadn't participated in this challenge.)

I don't know what it is with my current weight (208) - I can't seem to get away from that rough number.   I've been MUCH, MUCH, heavier - but each time I've lost weight, I always get to about 210-215 and stop.   I haven't been under 200 in over 20 years, and each time I get to where I am now - I just stall (or worse - gain).

As I've said before - I have no excuses.   I live alone and shop/cook for only myself.  I can't blame anybody else for bringing the bad food into the house, or for eating more than is needed for satisfaction.   I'm currently unemployed, so I can't blame my bad eating on lack of time - I have all the time in the world to prepare healthy choices.

I'm very frustrated - I simply can't get my act together and I don't know why.  

- Laura


----------



## liesel

mackeysmom said:


> I've been MIA for the past week or so and trying to play catch-up.
> 
> Quick Question - were Tuesday's results the final results, or are we submitting our weights for this week as well?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm so annoyed at myself for not being "all-in" for this challenge.  It looks like I'll be down a not-so-grand total of four pounds.  (Truth be told, though - I would probably be UP in weight if I hadn't participated in this challenge.)
> 
> I don't know what it is with my current weight (208) - I can't seem to get away from that rough number.   I've been MUCH, MUCH, heavier - but each time I've lost weight, I always get to about 210-215 and stop.   I haven't been under 200 in over 20 years, and each time I get to where I am now - I just stall (or worse - gain).
> 
> As I've said before - I have no excuses.   I live alone and shop/cook for only myself.  I can't blame anybody else for bringing the bad food into the house, or for eating more than is needed for satisfaction.   I'm currently unemployed, so I can't blame my bad eating on lack of time - I have all the time in the world to prepare healthy choices.
> 
> I'm very frustrated - I simply can't get my act together and I don't know why.
> 
> - Laura





Today is the final weigh in day.  Sue will then be tabulating the results, but I'm not sure when she will be posting them.  A loss is still a loss and you have done well, especially with the job hunting stress.  I'm very close to onderland too and I know we can get there, its just the final push that can seem so hard.  Feel free to join us on the alumni thread, we will start posting a QOTD there tomorrow.

Thanks to much to Janis for hosting the challenge, CC for awesome HH, Sue for being our weightkeeper, and all the coaches!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> I posted already about my friend, *Pamela.*
> 
> I did want to give a big, BL * thank you to Janis for being our hostess this challenge, to Sue for being our weightkeeper and to CC our HH coach.*  You guys are the BEST!
> 
> Please join me in thanking them for a great challenge!


Thank you Ladies for all you have done to make this challenge such a success.  Hope you all have a wonderful holiday.

Good evening!

I just finished my Christmas cards.  I could have finished hours ago but we ended up going out with friends for a while and then watching AFV for a couple hours on netflix, and I fell asleep for much of it, but got up and was doing some laundry etc, and ds fell asleep.  Got him in bed, and will put the pup in bed then me very soon. 

*Gretchen*-So sorry to hear your brother had a seizure.  I hope they are able to get his meds regulated and prevent any worse ones.    So scary to try and wean the meds and then have a seizure.  

*Pamela*-Thank you so much for the kind words.   And here's to being the same weight on 1/1/12!!!  We can do it!!  

Thank you every single one of you who have taken part in this challenge, posting or not, you inspire me each and every day.


----------



## bellebookworm9

pjlla said:


> Enjoy your movie marathon... what's on the queue???



Well, our original choices were Bambi, Aladdin, Lady and the Tramp, and the Lion King (all on VHS!) or Beauty and the Beast, Wall-E or Enchanted. One of my housemates also has Sleeping beauty. Then I went to WalMart and bought Tangled because it was only $10! So we ended up watching Bambi (a first for most of us-I had seen it when I was three but don't really remember it), which was cute but also sad, of course. Then we watched Tangled because half f us hadn't seen it, and the newbies loved it. It gets better every time I see it and is quickly tying for favorite Disney movie.



lisah0711 said:


> I did want to give a big, BL * thank you to Janis for being our hostess this challenge, to Sue for being our weightkeeper and to CC our HH coach.*  You guys are the BEST!



Thank you all! These are definitely not easy jobs to hold and I appreciate all the work you put into them. I really enjoyed CC's HH challenges even though I didn't do them. I read them each week and loved how they all united around a movie! I hope they continue for the next challenge.


----------



## buzz5985

I just wanted to pop in really quick and congratulate everyone for hanging in there and making it to the end of the challenge!!!!  Looks like you became a chatty group again and I am behind several pages!!!

I just wanted to mention to the people that were in the WIN challenge - the girl that was running it, has not been on the DIS is awhile and I hope she is OK.  If you have your beginning number and your ending number, please PM me the information so we all can celebrate your accomplishments.  I will post the WIN numbers Tuesday night after midnight.  

Janis


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> I've been MIA for the past week or so and trying to play catch-up.
> 
> Quick Question - were Tuesday's results the final results, or are we submitting our weights for this week as well?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm so annoyed at myself for not being "all-in" for this challenge.  It looks like I'll be down a not-so-grand total of four pounds.  (Truth be told, though - I would probably be UP in weight if I hadn't participated in this challenge.)
> 
> I don't know what it is with my current weight (208) - I can't seem to get away from that rough number.   I've been MUCH, MUCH, heavier - but each time I've lost weight, I always get to about 210-215 and stop.   I haven't been under 200 in over 20 years, and each time I get to where I am now - I just stall (or worse - gain).
> 
> As I've said before - I have no excuses.   I live alone and shop/cook for only myself.  I can't blame anybody else for bringing the bad food into the house, or for eating more than is needed for satisfaction.   I'm currently unemployed, so I can't blame my bad eating on lack of time - I have all the time in the world to prepare healthy choices.
> 
> I'm very frustrated - I simply can't get my act together and I don't know why.
> 
> - Laura



Down four is okay, although I understand wishing it was more.  Wish I could send you some magic tonic or pixie dust to help you get things together and lose the weight.  And so many times I've been asked what "clicked" with me this time that enabled me to lose the weight after struggling for years.  And I don't know for sure..... but I DO know that I finally decided it was going to be a LIFESTYLE change and not just a diet.  I wasn't going to spend my days dreaming of when the "diet" would be over and I could eat _____________ (fill in blank with favorite food) again.  I would allow almost anything in moderation (one of the greatest things about WW), journal EVERY POINT, and  never look back.  

As time went on, I learned that somethings just aren't worth the calories.  I rarely drink any alcohol anymore, despite the fact that I used to love beer, wine, and the occasional margarita. I don't really even miss it. I rarely eat any kind of desserts any more (although I do have something sweet every day, even if it is just a cup of tea with Splenda, a Vitamuffin or some homemade sugar-free applesauce).  I swapped out so many things that I used to LOVE for lighter choices (baked chips instead of regular potato chips, flax seed/oat bran pita pockets instead of english muffins and bagels, egg whites instead of whole eggs) and I can HONESTLY tell you I PREFER the healthier, lighter choices now..... because I can link them in my head to the GREAT feeling I have being nearly 90 pounds lighter.  

It has taken EVERY DAY of nearly 4 years of working on this for so many things to become my NORM, but the only decisions I look back on with regret are the bad decisions.... like overeating and skipping workouts.  I have NEVER looked back and said.... "wow... I really wish I had eaten that cheesecake!"  Or "I wish I had slept in and not done a workout."  

I even continue to make changes to my diet that even two years ago I never thought I"d made.  I started reducing my carbs earlier this year to try and get a few more pounds off and it worked (although a WDW diet threw the pounds back on quickly...) and while I have added some carbs back in (like fruit), I still don't eat any regular bread, bagels, english muffins, or pasta.  ANd again, I rarely miss them.   I switched from regular half-and-half to fat-free half-and-half years ago.... then I switched to another morning drink all together, and most recently I switched back to coffee with skim.... every step along the way has been a healthier choice.  Sure, I should give up the coffee (the acidity is bad for your body), but I don't drink it all day and I really enjoy the cup or two in the morning, so I won't be giving it up.... for now at least.  

I hope you have more success in this journey next year.  I'm glad you stuck with us this fall.  And give yourself a pat on the back for the four pounds.... it really can make a difference in your health. 



mikamah said:


> T
> *Pamela*-Thank you so much for the kind words.   And here's to being the same weight on 1/1/12!!!  We can do it!!
> 
> Thank you every single one of you who have taken part in this challenge, posting or not, you inspire me each and every day.



Yup..... I'm aiming for a maintain for the next two weeks!  Do you believe that NYE is two weeks from today??  January 2 will find me celebrating a full FOUR YEARS on this journey!  And I wouldn't have made it this far without the support of friends like you!



bellebookworm9 said:


> Well, our original choices were Bambi, Aladdin, Lady and the Tramp, and the Lion King (all on VHS!) or Beauty and the Beast, Wall-E or Enchanted. One of my housemates also has Sleeping beauty. Then I went to WalMart and bought Tangled because it was only $10! So we ended up watching Bambi (a first for most of us-I had seen it when I was three but don't really remember it), which was cute but also sad, of course. Then we watched Tangled because half f us hadn't seen it, and the newbies loved it. It gets better every time I see it and is quickly tying for favorite Disney movie.
> 
> I agree... Tangled is better every time I see it too!  I really didn't LOVE it the first time... not sure why.  But it has become a favorite of DD and myself.
> 
> Love Wall-E, but it puts me to SLEEP!  I've never, not once, seen the entire thing through!
> 
> Thank you all! These are definitely not easy jobs to hold and I appreciate all the work you put into them. I really enjoyed CC's HH challenges even though I didn't do them. I read them each week and loved how they all united around a movie! I hope they continue for the next challenge.



I"m with you on that..... I didn't always participate in the HH, but I LOVED reading the challenges and I always found them inspiring!!



buzz5985 said:


> I just wanted to pop in really quick and congratulate everyone for hanging in there and making it to the end of the challenge!!!!  Looks like you became a chatty group again and I am behind several pages!!!
> 
> I just wanted to mention to the people that were in the WIN challenge - the girl that was running it, has not been on the DIS is awhile and I hope she is OK.  If you have your beginning number and your ending number, please PM me the information so we all can celebrate your accomplishments.  I will post the WIN numbers Tuesday night after midnight.
> 
> Janis



HOpe everything is okay with her.  Maybe just overwhelmed by the holiday season??  Thanks for having her back Janis.

***************

Morning friends!  How pathetic is it that sleeping until 7 am felt like a guilty pleasure??

Today's weather doesn't look great, but we absolutely MUST go out and cut our tree today.  IF we can pick it and cut it this morning and have the  men put it up this afternoon while DD and I are at the swim meet, then tomorrow I can toss some lights and ornaments on it and call it good.  

This week was already shaping up to be nutty (as I"m sure it is for all of you) and then I went and agreed to work on Monday and possibly Tuesday.... then DD comes home last night and tells me that it is HER turn to host the team pasta supper on the 22nd!!    So why am I still sitting here chatting with you all when I should be cleaning, wrapping, exercising??? Not sure.

Coffee is brewed and smells delicious.  I promised the kids a special french toast breakfast today (again.... why did I do that when I am so busy???), but no one is up yet.  I will have egg whites and broccoli, but may splurge on a Vitamuffin this morning.  I need to eat BEFORE I make the french toast so that I am not tempted.  

Kitty is sleeping here on top of the monitor (where I'm sure it is warm) and looks so adorable.  

Anyhow..... I hope you all have relaxing or productive days....depending on your goal!  I'm aiming for productive, of course.  Off to breakfast...ttyl..............P


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> So why am I still sitting here chatting with you all when I should be cleaning, wrapping, exercising??? Not sure.


Because it is the holiday season, and relaxing and taking a little "me" time is so important, and well deserved for all that you do for others.  At least that's my excuse for goofing off here this morning.


----------



## SettinSail

lisah0711 said:


> I did want to give a big, BL * thank you to Janis for being our hostess this challenge, to Sue for being our weightkeeper and to CC our HH coach.*  You guys are the BEST!
> 
> Please join me in thanking them for a great challenge!



Thank you so much ladies for running our challenge

There is NO WAY I am submitting my weight today   I thought last week was our last WI and I went a little WILD this week.   Really regretting it right now and reigning myself in starting today.  I am up almost 5 lbs from my lowest of the challenge but I think if I am careful I can take off 2 pounds by Monday.   I've already done 45 mins on the elliptical this morning and have 2 hard boiled eggs ready to eat for breakfast, salad will be lunch and chilli for supper.   I am tracking in my journal for the first time since October.   Wierd tiime of year to get back on track but I know if I don't I'll just have more to take off in January.

I  our end of the challenge QOTD!

We all love *Kathy*! First of all, I am in awe of anyone who is an RN.
On top of that, Kathy is a single mother raising an awesome son all by herself.
You never hear a word of complaint from Kathy as she does it all by herself, from home maintenance to shuttling her son to football practice. She is a very well balanced person who also gets plenty of fun in her life and is known for her famous beergaritas   Most of all, Kathy is a slow loser like me so I feel a special connection to her   We will get there one day Kathy!!!

Having a great day here so far....found a check that I thought I had lost, DS soccer practice cancelled due to wet fields, exercise done and about to eat a healthy breakfast.   I don't need to go anywhere near the Mall today  Shopping all done except my 12 yr old neice. 

OK, I think I need to move over to the other thread...........Have a great day all


----------



## mackeysmom

liesel said:


> A loss is still a loss and you have done well, especially with the job hunting stress.  I'm very close to onderland too and I know we can get there, its just the final push that can seem so hard.  Feel free to join us on the alumni thread, we will start posting a QOTD there tomorrow.





pjlla said:


> Down four is okay, although I understand wishing it was more.  Wish I could send you some magic tonic or pixie dust to help you get things together and lose the weight.  ...  I hope you have more success in this journey next year.  I'm glad you stuck with us this fall.  And give yourself a pat on the back for the four pounds.... it really can make a difference in your health.



Thank you both so much for the kind/positive words - I appreciate it. 

Looking forward to joining the alumni thread as well as the next challenge.

- Laura


----------



## mikamah

SettinSail said:


> We all love *Kathy*! First of all, I am in awe of anyone who is an RN.
> On top of that, Kathy is a single mother raising an awesome son all by herself.
> You never hear a word of complaint from Kathy as she does it all by herself, from home maintenance to shuttling her son to football practice. She is a very well balanced person who also gets plenty of fun in her life and is known for her famous beergaritas   Most of all, Kathy is a slow loser like me so I feel a special connection to her   We will get there one day Kathy!!!


Thank you Shawn.  You are so right, we will get there one day, no matter what.  We must never give up!


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Sorry to be MIA, but I've been busy and my computer decided to act up yesterday.  I think I've fixed it at least temperarily, but it took all of last night and then some.

I ended the challenge down a couple of pounds, not a big loss, but not a gain   I need to get some frosting made today in prep for school parties this week, re write my resume and get a couple of job apps in and get some housework done.

Is there another thread started for the gap between challenges or are we staying on this one?  I know that I'm coaching a couple of days this week.


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Sorry to be MIA, but I've been busy and my computer decided to act up yesterday.  I think I've fixed it at least temperarily, but it took all of last night and then some.
> 
> I ended the challenge down a couple of pounds, not a big loss, but not a gain   I need to get some frosting made today in prep for school parties this week, re write my resume and get a couple of job apps in and get some housework done.
> 
> Is there another thread started for the gap between challenges or are we staying on this one?  I know that I'm coaching a couple of days this week.



Mornin' *Deb!*  The holiday thread is here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43398691&postcount=1 and you are coaching just one day on Wednesday, 12/21.  Thanks!


----------



## trinaweena

Why no, I didn't drop off the face of the earth! Well kind of 

I think its been since before thanksgiving that I posted, is everyone still here or did we move to a new thread?  I had to stop posting, mostly for my own sanity.  School kind of got into high gear at the end of the semester and I had to focus on that.  I have my last final tomorrow. Can't wait till its over! 

I hope everyone is doing well! I've been slacking on the diet front, not tracking calories, but still lost 4 lbs since thanksgiving, which im proud of. Despite not tracking calories, I still have been trying to keep up with my healthy eating habits and i've done pretty well.  I've even been able to sneak in a few treats here and there.  It feels good, and I've been feeling a lot better about myself lately.  I need to get back on the wagon though. I have 15 lbs to go before I hit my goal and I know I can do it! 

Excersice has been really depressing.  I think I mentioned my hip injury before i dissapeared but its much worse.  I've been seeing an orthapedic doctor and he says its bursitas and also a problem with my IT band. not the news i wanted.  I'm under STRICT orders not to run (havent run since thanksgiving, when i finished my first 5 miles race) and its bumming me out. But most days I can barely walk.  I'm doing physical therapy 3 times a week but working out is very limited, and ive not had much time with school anyways

so thats a little update from me, i miss all ya'll, but i didnt think it was fair to anyone how little i was posting and being involved. now that school is over for a month i will have more time. hope everyone is well!


----------



## donac

It is okay not to have posted inthe last month.  We know that life gets in the way.  School is too important to ignore it.   Good lukc on the rest of your finals. 

We are over on this thread now

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2841983&page=4

Come and join us there.


----------



## pjlla

Dona..... thanks for pointing everyone in the right direction for the new thread.  I imagine this one will be locked down soon.  So everyone who hasn't already done so, grab your moving buddy head to the new thread (link in the previous post)!  See you there! ............................P


----------



## cclovesdis

Last call for Healthy Habits totals!!!!

They are due by 5 PM Eastern time tomorrow/Tuesday night.

Thanks!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
*Congratulations aamomma, Rose&Mike and bellebookworm9!* 

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------33!
not reporting in for 1 week-----7
not reporting in for 2 weeks----1
not reporting in for 3 weeks----3
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------21
gains-----------------------------5
maintains------------------------6
losses----------------------------10
new or returning members ----0


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 14!
This weeks group loss = 8 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.15 %  
Total group weight loss so far 378.1 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 95 participants we had sign up for our start week on Sept 9th)
28%  (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 14? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 14 Superstars!! 
#10- 0.21% - Worfiedoodles 
#9- 0.23% - Disneywedding2010 
#8- 0.36% - AUdisneyDad 
#7- 0.57% - mikamah 
#6  - 0.59% - wickey's friend 
#5- 0.78% - buzz5985 
#4- 0.79% - AUdisneyDad DW 
#3- 0.90% - pjstevens 
#2- 1.31% - thunderbird1 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Fall Challenge 
Week 14 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 2.05% - lisah0711 *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

*Have a healthy day!
Congratulations lisah0711!!!  *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version









or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

*NOTE:* This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.  

We have done 14 out of 14 weeks, so the challenge is *100%* complete.


buzz5985  57.60
ClassicPooh2  50.00
Desiree  47.33
Disneywedding2010  41.86
dvccruiser76  42.31
EDuke98080  34.29
jillbur  58.82
lovehoney  61.25
MickeyMagic  75.00
Mrs D  75.00
mvlimmex  52.00
pjstevens  39.58
SettinSail  14.84
thunderbird1  36.00
wickeys friend  50.00
Worfiedoodles  29.00 


_I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!_
BY Octoberbride03


----------



## lisah0711

Thank you so much, *Sue,* for being our weightkeeper!    You totally rock!   

Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Woohoo Lisa!
That is so awesome!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

LISA! you killed it this challenge! woot!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks, guys!  

Congratulations to all our superstars this week.  I'm am very, very happy to be the BL this week.  

Congratulations to all of our participants who stuck it out all the way to the end of the challenge.  It's not easy!


----------



## liesel

Congratulations Lisa!   
You should keep the clippie until the spring challenge!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 13 Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

glass1/2fll
ougrad86


*And, BOTH OF THEM earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *ougrad86* who earned all 23 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *ougrad86*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Healthy Habits Week 14 Results

*Congratulations to our participants! Our participants were:*

AUdisneyDad
glass1/2fll
ougrad86

*And, EVERYONE earned 7/7 for at least one of the 4 Habits!* 

Congratulations to *AUdisneyDad* who earned 27 points! 

Congratulations to *ougrad86* who earned 26 points! 

Congratulations to this week prize winner: *AUdisneyDad*! Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## buzz5985

Last call for anyone that was involved in the WIN challenge.  I only have 1 person reporting so far.  Just PM your begining and ending measurement totals.

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

Congratulations to our WIN participants!!!  

glss1/2fll = -4.12%

MickeyMagic = -5.6%


----------



## EDuke98080

Thank you to everyone who coached kept records and helped out on this challenge. I didn't post a ton but found thus to be so helpful and supportive. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here are the TOP 20 Biggest Losers!

#20 - mikamah  2.42%
#19 - wickey's friend  2.89%
#18 - TIE glss1/2fll & liesel & Worfiedoodles 2.91%
#17- Disneyweddin2010  3.23%
#16 - my3princes  3.25%
#15 - dvccruiser76  3.48%
#14 - TIE lovehoney & thunderbird1  4.56%
#13 - aamomma  4.62%
#12- Buzz5985  4.70%
#11 - jillbur  4.89%
#10 - mvlimmex  5.20%
 #9 - pjstevens  5.46%
 #8 – ougrad86  5.50%
 #7 - 4Holidays  5.68%
 #6 - ClassicPooh2  5.95%
 #5 - Desiree  6.20%
 #4 - MickeyMagic   7.78%
 #3 - AUdisneyDad DW  8.08%
#2 - AUdisneyDad  8.55%


AND THE BIGGEST LOSER for the FALL 2011 Challenge is:

Lisah0711 with an astounding 11.89% loss!!!!!

Congratulations to all of you! You all should be very proud of yourselves!

I have enjoyed working with all of you! I have cheered you when you PM'd me your losses and shared in your frustration when you had to post a gain!

It has been an honor to be your weightkeeper!!

I look forward to tracking your weights and goals in the next challenge. Keep up the great work


----------



## Rose&Mike

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here are the TOP 20 Biggest Losers!
> 
> #20 - mikamah  2.42%
> #19 - wickey's friend  2.89%
> #18 - TIE glss1/2fll & liesel & Worfiedoodles 2.91%
> #17- Disneyweddin2010  3.23%
> #16 - my3princes  3.25%
> #15 - dvccruiser76  3.48%
> #14 - TIE lovehoney & thunderbird1  4.56%
> #13 - aamomma  4.62%
> #12- Buzz5985  4.70%
> #11 - jillbur  4.89%
> #10 - mvlimmex  5.20%
> #9 - pjstevens  5.46%
> #8  ougrad86  5.50%
> #7 - 4Holidays  5.68%
> #6 - ClassicPooh2  5.95%
> #5 - Desiree  6.20%
> #4 - MickeyMagic   7.78%
> #3 - AUdisneyDad DW  8.08%
> #2 - AUdisneyDad  8.55%
> 
> 
> AND THE BIGGEST LOSER for the FALL 2011 Challenge is:
> 
> Lisah0711 with an astounding 11.89% loss!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you! You all should be very proud of yourselves!
> 
> I have enjoyed working with all of you! I have cheered you when you PM'd me your losses and shared in your frustration when you had to post a gain!
> 
> It has been an honor to be your weightkeeper!!
> 
> I look forward to tracking your weights and goals in the next challenge. Keep up the great work



I almost missed this since we were out of town!

*Congratulations to all you Big Losers!!

Especially to you Lisa! I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations!*

Thank you to Janis and Sue and CC for running a great challenge. I know how much work it is and I so appreciate your efforts.


----------

